# Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal- A truly unique online publication (part 4)



## StumpyNubs

NOTE: This thread has been re-started again because it is too long. Please join us on PART 5.

Join us! This is a family-friendly, non-political, no bickering or arguing zone  Anybody is welcome to make some new friends and chat about woodworking with us. We even get together for annual reunions!

This is the FOURTH PART of what is, as far as I know, the LARGEST woodworking thread in the world. It's so big that we've had to break in up three times: The first part ended on June 23, 2014 after 471,859 views and 67,550 posts; a second time on April 6, 2016 after 551,606 more views and 52,069 more comments; and a third time on August 24, 2017 after 1,805,041 additional views and 25,070 more comments- *a total of 2,828,506 views and 144,646 comments*- And it continues to grow every day on this fourth part of the epic thread!

What made the Stumpy Nubs thread so popular? The woodworkers that drop in, sometimes several times a day, to talk about their latest projects, share their tips and tricks with each other, make a few jokes and have a few laughs together. Over the years we've had highs and lows. Friends and family members have passed away, new ones have been born, and what started as a little thread to promote a woodworking contest back in 2011, soon became a community within a community. Members have held reunions, for goodness sake!

Not only have a bunch of woodworkers made new friends, but a TON of projects, blogs and other forum topics that have been posted elsewhere on Lumberjocks.com were inspired through the discussions on this thread.

*So join us!* If you don't have time to read all the posts, no biggie! Just hit the refresh button and it'll take you to the most recent. Then leave a comment. Nobody will care that you missed a few thousand posts!

And if you have a few weeks to kill, you can go read the first part of the thread here. The second part here, and the third part here.

VIDEO OF THE 2017 REUNION





View on YouTube

PHOTO SLIDESHOW FROM THE 2016 THREAD REUNION:





View on YouTube

PHOTO SLIDESHOW FROM THE 2015 THREAD REUNION:





View on YouTube

PHOTO FROM THE 2014 REUNION:










VIDEO FROM THE 2014 "BOIL"





View on YouTube

*The very first comment left on the original Stumpy Nubs thread was by Rex. He was one of the most active members, and a friend to everyone. We all miss him very much. One of our members made this tribute to him:*





View on YouTube

A tribute to Eddie:





View on YouTube


----------



## StumpyNubs

We've had to split our thread again. This is the fourth part. Combined, we're nearing 3 million views and 150K comments! Welcome to all the regulars and anyone else who wants to join the little family we have here on the best woodworking thread in the world (we like to think so anyway!)


----------



## mojapitt

I always like the smell of a new thread. Ahhhhh


----------



## Cricket

I am back with fresh coffee and bacon.


----------



## bandit571

Have a big bag of "String Cheese" to snack on…..while waiting on others to check in….


----------



## ssnvet

How come all my friends keep hiding from me??? (sniffs arm pit)

One more speaker project after my daughters is done … this time, it's finally for me. Shop speakers… I have all the components ready to go, just need to get cranking.


----------



## ssnvet

Speaking of smells….

My lovely wife got me a box of Tim Horton's K-cups (must have been on sale :^p ) and I just broke into it….

Mmmmmmmm….... smells and tastes great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to get some WRC for my deck. Have to retrofit to keep the little dog from falling 8'. Discovered I lost my debit card. I guess I dropped it at KFC last night. Had to go to the bank to get a new one.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not a K-cup person. Too much hassle per cup.


----------



## DIYaholic

Anyone want to help me pack???
I have a ton of "baggage"!!!
I'll supply beer, coffee & bacon!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Probably happy folks at KFC last night


----------



## mojapitt

> Anyone want to help me pack???
> I have a ton of "baggage"!!!
> I ll supply beer, coffee & bacon!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


You want to move to South Dakota Randy? I assure you that you can continue your present life style here?


----------



## ssnvet

> I am not a K-cup person. Too much hassle per cup.
> - Monte Pittman


I only do them at work…. the pot in the cafeteria always has Chock-Full-of-Nuts brewing (ack!) and we have a Keureg over here in our office.


----------



## CFrye

Nice new place, Stumpy! Looks a little barren. Can we spiff it up a bit? How's this?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I made it! It was a long and arduous journey, but I'm here.

I drink more coffee now that we have a Kuerig. I typicall like to grind my own and use a the DIY reusable gadget to make my coffee. I got a bag of Deathwish Coffee whole bean for Christmas and REALLY liked it. Now I'm sad because I'm out. My next whole bean will probably be a selection from the guys at Black Rifle Coffee Company.


----------



## Cricket

Dear Harvey, 
Kiss my rosy red, ummm… butt.
Sincerely, 
-Me


----------



## mojapitt

What thread did Harvey have?


----------



## rhybeka

@Cricket are you sharing the bacon?  The coffee I had this morning was extra bitter/horrible but that's what I get for drinking break room coffee.

Since it appears I'm now doing microphones for the SO's crafting event, I'm trying to make sure the speaker I have will work with the mic package the business bought. It's got a 3.5mm plug in the back (it's a JBL Extreme Bluetooth speaker) so I'm assuming as long as I bought the correct cables (xlr - 1.4, and a 1.4 to 3.5mm adapter) it will work…. and that's where building a rolling AV case comes in as well. oy. Anybody feel like telling me I'm on the right path or completely clueless? (only about this though - I know I'm clueless about other stuff too


----------



## Cricket

> What thread did Harvey have?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Harvey is a storm fixin' to hit Texas.


----------



## Cricket

> @Cricket are you sharing the bacon?  The coffee I had this morning was extra bitter/horrible but that s what I get for drinking break room coffee.
> - rhybeka


I share a lot of things in life.

Bacon isn't on of those things. (grin)


----------



## DS

I was wondering who Harvey was, and how he got "rosy red" access…
Thanks for explaining. :-D


----------



## mojapitt

I did see this morning that Texas was expecting a visitor. Nothing that Texas can't handle.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

The name Harvey always reminds me of the Weird Al song Harvey the Wonder Hamster!


----------



## mojapitt

Harvey was the 6' white rabbit for Jimmy Stewart movie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There were no charges Monte and I've cancelled. I don't know what happened.
I got a FEMA update on Harvey, though I doubt I will get deployed.
When I hear Harvey, I think of Paul Harvey…..good day.
I'm coming Randy. You got some of that coffee you sent?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I started a topic on woodnet and thinking if I found a cheap one I would try to get it. One of the guys said there was an add on to a regular TS.

https://www.forums.woodnet.net/showthread.php?tid=7332477


----------



## mojapitt

Several companies make sliding tablesaws. Kris at Rockyblue has one of the Grizzly ones. Swears by it. SawStop makes an attachment to their regular saw. Baliegh makes one that's reasonably priced, but I don't know how good their stuff is.


----------



## DS

Arlin, the sliders are nice, but they do take a LOT of real estate. They typically have a BIG footprint. (Too big for my garage)
Maybe there are some smaller versions I am unaware of?


----------



## GaryC

Cricket…I'm glad I'm in my part of the state and not your part. That thing is going to be really nasty. Lingering for about 4 days and dumping huge amounts of rain. It will probably destroy your hiding place in Corpus


----------



## mojapitt

Grizzly has one that's 10'x9'.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the big Jet slider is 14'x10'.


----------



## DS

I have this little Jet table saw with a small sliding side table, but I am sure that is NOT what you are referring to.










I'm pretty sure you are referring to one of these beastie boys.


----------



## mudflap4869

LUCKY LUCKY ME! Cricket is going let me kiss her red roses . That just happens to be that my middle name is Harvey. More incentive for me to go back to San Antonio. I will stop on the way and take along some coffee and bacon just for insurance.


----------



## ssnvet

We had a Euro-slider (similar to the second pic in DS's post above) in our crating shop and no one really liked it.

I'd see that saw sitting idle and the crew would be breaking down sheets on a regular TS.

I'm not sure why, either it was broke, or they just couldn't get used to it. We sold it off and got a real panel saw and never looked back. They take up a LOT of floor space, but they cut dead square, are very safe, are programmable, and can cut stacks up to 4" thick.


----------



## CFrye

I heard back from knotcurser today. He said he'd be honored to create a scrollsaw portrait pattern of Eddie. These are the images I sent. If anyone has others, please post and I will send them along., or you could email them directly. Also, if y'all have pictures of Ezekiel, I would like to see them. 
Thanks!


----------



## mojapitt

The 2nd one DS posted is what I am leaning towards. Another local shop has one. Says he would not go back.


----------



## mojapitt

The big Grizzly is 12" with 5hp motor.


----------



## DS

Monte, they are reputed to be safer than conventional saws. 
If you've got the money and the real estate, then go for it.

I can see how anyone unfamiliar with it would maybe shy away from using it and how someone who knows how to use one can get the most out of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think it gets better than the one of eddie in his overalls. Third pic.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket…I m glad I m in my part of the state and not your part. That thing is going to be really nasty. Lingering for about 4 days and dumping huge amounts of rain. It will probably destroy your hiding place in Corpus
> 
> - Gary


Yeah, last I head the were evacuating down there.

I soooo love the island…


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-We are expecting a plethora of rain over the next several days here in south Louisiana too. The weather guy is suggesting 20" in some areas. I heard that southeast Texas might be looking at up to 35"! Drainage systems are not designed to handle that much rain in a short period, so flooding is expected.


----------



## ssnvet

I'd say the third pick…. but cropped to just show from the chest to the top of his head.


----------



## TaySC

Is this the new Sawstop thread?


----------



## DS

Uh, that third pic of Eddie looks like he's flipping an upside-down 'bird to someone.
Otherwise it's a good choice.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket-We are expecting a plethora of rain over the next several days here in south Louisiana too. The weather guy is suggesting 20" in some areas. I heard that southeast Texas might be looking at up to 35"! Drainage systems are not designed to handle that much rain in a short period, so flooding is expected.
> 
> - Don Broussard


The fact that the storm is expected to be slow moving is definitely going to make the rainfall totals insanely high.


----------



## bandit571

Case and drawers have all been sanded to 150 grit….have to bring out the #4c and a piece of glass…

Glass has a straight edge. I use it like anyone would use a metal scraper….mine is easier to sharpen…just cut a new edge.

Maybe tomorrow, I can get everything down to 220 grit….we'll see.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's an interesting method for scraping. Never thought of that Bandit. How thick is your piece of glass?


----------



## TaySC

Hey, how much is this 18" Jet Bandsaw really worth? The ad says it needs new tires.

https://columbia.craigslist.org/tls/d/jet-bandsaw-18/6275463080.html

Researching it a little, I see a good many bad reviews for this bandsaw.


----------



## bandit571

Just a common window pane thickness….Glass cutter to score a new "line", snap off the "dull" edge, and back to work.

It can be cut to match a shape, if need be.

Either push it, tilted forward,..or…lean it back and pull it towards you.

Keep the piece small enough, that you won't flex it til it breaks. Don't really need gloves, either.


----------



## CFrye

Knotcurser will decide which image he can use. I like the first and third pics. You can see his eyes in those. I don't know what he has got in his hand in that third pic. 
Have you folks looked for an image of Ezekiel form the Boil? That's for me, please.
Marty, How's Bob the Builder doing?
Cricket, how long can you tread water?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The 6" grizzly parallogram jointer I was hoping to get for a good price went for $445. They have to pay an 18% auction fee on top of that. So a jointer that was 575 new is being sold used for $525. What are people thinking?


----------



## ssnvet

Tequila has robbed me of much shop time tonight.

I'm heading down to put another coat of stain on the BB back panel…. but I dare not flip a switch tonight.

:^o


----------



## StumpyNubs

CNC project today. Lots of sawdust everywhere because I can't use the dust collection boot because it blocks the cameras.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Each year the St. Louis Woodworker's Guild has a special weekend where they invite some big name woodworker like David Marks or Mark Adams or David Adams or somebody to come spend the weekend speaking to them. This year they selected me for the honor. My first reaction was surprise, since I'm not in the same league as the folks they usually have. But I asked them for some more details…

They said it's a two day thing. I said "Oh really, who else is presenting?" They said "Just you. Six hours on Saturday, then five hours on Sunday. Not counting lunch breaks."

I've never given an 11 hour presentation before. Hmmmmm…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im not in the guild, but I'd like to,come see ya if you come.


----------



## mojapitt

A crappy old board I gave the guy who does the metal legs.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you can be Stumpy's assistant


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I was looking at EBay today for tablesaws. Common to find them a couple hundred dollars above Amazon price.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Auction was somewhat of a bust. I got a skil worm drive saw for $30 and some assorted wood and railings.


----------



## mojapitt

Those auctions are tough to win. Everything happens right at the end.


----------



## mojapitt

What rpm does a worm drive turn at? I think mine is running really slow. Cuts like crap.


----------



## bandit571

Needs an oil change on the saw?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never had a worm drive, but I've wanted one so I hope this one actually works. The auctions used to be better. My bidder number is 8307. There are now numbers into the millions.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I know it has plenty of oil, but that doesn't mean it is good. Worth a try to change.


----------



## Doe

I vote for eddie number 3.

Cricket, is Harvey another example of bigger in Texas?

Nice place you got here. . .


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte That's a nice board!

at work for four hours, then home to finish packing the truck to go for an overnight camping trip. Trying to introduce myself to one of the local photography groups so I can get better pictures with this darn nice camera I've had for three years and feel like I've barely touched. Cell service is spotty so hopefully it will help me unplug for a few hours. 

I also vote for 3 if we have a say. I think he was taking a cigar out of his pocket is what that was. or a pipe perhaps?


----------



## Gene01

Good price on the 77 Bill. They are beasts. The only circ saw I ever owned until a few years ago when a friend gave me a little Skil 5 1/2" one. 
If it works, your gonna love it.

Monte, hope all it needs is new oil. I've had mine since the early eighties and only changed the oil once. I'm sure yours gets a bit more use, though. IIRC it uses 90 wt gear oil. When I changed oil, I didn't have any kerosene or diesel so I didn't flush it. Dunno if it's even necessary.


----------



## mojapitt

Praying for the folks along the Texas gulf coast.

Very happy it's Friday. Waiting for Matt's happy dance.


----------



## ssnvet

Ask and you shall receive…


----------



## mojapitt

Snoopy and Garfield are personal favorites.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Happy and Mr. Grumpy….


----------



## firefighterontheside

MO Task Force 1 has deployed to San Antonio. I did not make the roster since it's not my month in the rotation. Help is on the way. 3 of my guys went. Please keep my guys in your prayers along with the Texans.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, hopefully they aren't just rescuing morons that refused to leave.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Journalism is so LAZY these days. All the time I see news sites posting a story with a dramatic headline, and all they really did was find a Tweet someone posted on Twitter, and write a story about the replies it got. "Senator gets lambasted for his comment on healthcare" or some such nonsense. And it's story after story. When did Twitter comments start driving the news?


----------



## mojapitt

We don't have news anchors anymore. Only commentators. Walter Cronkite would be very disappointed.


----------



## ssnvet

Headline… here's my opinion about someone else's tweet about the opinion expressed by someone else…. whom I don't like.

And then there's the good old standby news interview question "how did you feel about that?"

No wonder people are calling it fake news….

Where's good old Joe Friday when we need him…. "just the facts mam"

And please… can someone actually read their own writing before the on line news posts…. I see incomplete sentences that make no sense all the time.


----------



## DS

More like Joe Saturday, "just the fake facts ma'am"

EDIT: "...just the sound bites ma'am"


----------



## DS

Have you ever had the inside story on an issue only to see it plastered all over the media with false information to make it more sensationalized than it should be? It really shakes all confidence in the media.

For me, that exact scenario happened even BEFORE twitter ever existed. I can only imagine what REALLY is going on today. A story matters less if it is truthful, as long as it gets viewers and paid "clicks".

I believe very little of what I see and hear in the media these days. Form your own opinions. Don't buy the ones they are selling you for a few pennies per click.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I don t think it gets better than the one of *eddie in his overalls*. Third pic.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


+1


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Each year the St. Louis Woodworker s Guild has a special weekend where they invite some big name woodworker like David Marks or Mark Adams or David Adams or somebody to come spend the weekend speaking to them. This year they selected me for the honor. My first reaction was surprise, since I m not in the same league as the folks they usually have. But I asked them for some more details…
> 
> They said it s a two day thing. I said "Oh really, who else is presenting?" They said "Just you. Six hours on Saturday, then five hours on Sunday. Not counting lunch breaks."
> 
> *I ve never given an 11 hour presentation before. Hmmmmm…..
> *
> - StumpyNubs


Just say the same one over and over again. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, when would you be in St Louis?


----------



## Cricket

As many of you know, Hurricane Harvey is fixin' to mess with Texas. I am prepared for it, but in case I experience an extended power outage, it may take me longer to respond to things such as spam reports. If there is a site outage you will need an email address to contact us for help. Can a couple of you contact me for it because I cannot put it in the public forum.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, hope you got flippers


----------



## bandit571

Test Sample Only..









Scraps of Maple and Walnut, one coat of BLO…..Meh…

Got the top and drawer fronts glass papered, spot planed.









And, sanded to 220 grit…..should be ready for shellac…









Might a day or three away from posting as a Project?


----------



## ssnvet

> Have you ever had the inside story on an issue only to see it plastered all over the media with false information to make it more sensationalized than it should be? It really shakes all confidence in the media.
> - DS


The town I live in has been trying to build a new P.D. for years, and they came up with a very good (and affordable) plan, right next to the F.D. and across form community center, on land that the town already owns. But it would require re-locating a playground about 200 yds. The plan actually improved and enlarged the playground.

I sold my old jointer to a guy who is on the town council and asked him how the project was progressing, and he said that some neighbor (with multiple arrests) complained and started a Face Book page to "save our playground" and got all the neighbors all whipped up. They lied about the project details, they lied about what was said at the public meetings, and they swayed public opinion and killed the project.

Now they are looking to build on a different site, that will cost a LOT more money, because they'll have to purchase the land.

That's the power of the internet and fake news… it's like giving the same size megaphone to Walter Cronkite and Howard Stern and telling the people that they are equal in their editorial standards and should be viewed as equally reliable.

:^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I love that dresser. Wonderful design!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy, not sure what a presentation entitles .. I do classes that are 8 hours a day … I would break it down into tops and alloted time to discuss …

Then again I am not famous … congrats .. nice gig


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, when would you be in St Louis?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think sometime in May. I'm not sure if I'm going to do it yet. It's going to be really expensive for them if they want me to do something so involved, and so far from home, and they haven't been specific about compensation yet. And I'm not even sure I want to do 11 hours of presenting over two days, no matter the money. I'll think about it through the weekend.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, hope you got flippers
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am pretty sure I float.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, not sure what a presentation entitles .. I do classes that are 8 hours a day … I would break it down into tops and alloted time to discuss …
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Yes, but your classes are hands on, aren't they? I think they want a lecture with Q&A, like at Woodworking in America. They will have some tools there, but I don't think enough for everybody to build a project or anything along with me.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, do you make your own veneer or buy it?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy 
I have done alot of .. Q&A sessions.. I ask question's, create discussion ,tell stories .. I just take the questions as they come


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte ,

YES , I do both , much [refer to make my own when I can .. 1/40 thick isnt a measurement i understand .LOL


----------



## mojapitt

How thick do you normally cut yours?


----------



## CharlesNeil

1/8 if i have the material .. no less than 1/16


----------



## mojapitt

What do you use for bandsaw blades for cutting veneer?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Got a laguna resaw king, but Highland hardware has one called a wood slicer i think, its pretty nice as well.. 
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer-resaw-bandsaw-blades.aspx


----------



## CharlesNeil

Sign of the times

After having 3 guns taken from my shop and now of all things our mail box .. im having a security system installed.. 
i hate a thief .


----------



## mojapitt

That's sad Charles


----------



## mojapitt

How wide of blade do you use for resaw?


----------



## ssnvet

Charles… a picture is worth a thousand words… we put hi-res security cams (I call them nanny cams) inside and outside of our buildings at work. No vehicle can come on the property without the camera capturing their plate # and it has been helpful in getting an accurate accounting of workplace accidents.


----------



## mojapitt

Considering the Work Sharp 3000. What are your reviews?


----------



## Gene01

It does the job. But, Stumpy's alterations make it into a super sharpener.


----------



## bandit571

Preformed a "Saw Rescue" today….$1.50 for a PAINTED (Grrrrrrrrrr) Atkins/ Pheonix Warranted skew back saw….

There is a Horse riding coat, called a "slicker"? Craig picked an $80 one for…$10 at the same sale…

Need to get a couple strong-backed kids to haul that chest of drawers out of the dusty shop…..so I can apply some finish to it….


----------



## bandit571

Most of that Chest of Drawers used wood for Charles' scrap bin. Thank you!

Had to trade for the Walnut, and three extra pieces of Maple. had to buy the 1/4" wood…..that's about it.

Still have a decent amount of cut-offs, all piled up. After this Project is done, I'll be looking for something else to cobble up. ( too far to drive down to his place, for another load….LOL)


----------



## bandit571

Slow night, tonight?


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone is watching the hurricane


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm watching the terminator. My task force has reached San Antonio and are poised to respond to Corpus Christi.


----------



## mojapitt

Terminator is good


----------



## mojapitt

Couple more mirrors going to new homes.


----------



## bandit571

Rescue saw..









Why do they always paint both sides? This is the "back" according to the "artist" 









This is what they called the front, or show side….

Looks like I will need a can of paint stripper…...

BTW: those coats the boys picked today? By a company called Fox Fire….ever hear tell of them?
Label inside them says something about Outback Trail? Tags said $80, they each paid $10.


----------



## DonBroussard

I know I'm watching a reality show now-coverage of Hurricane Harvey. Upgraded to a Category 4 just before landfall with 130 mph winds.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Don. Harvey turned into a real killer. Scary stuff down there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Considering the Work Sharp 3000. What are your reviews?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The Worksharp 3000 is an excellent system for the money, definitely worth the price. You won't regret it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, y'all moved durin' my absence and I've been wondering the halls aimlessly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, grab ya a big tree and hold on tight…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's why you need to stop in more often.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fixin' to head out to a tool auction in a bit, maybe Bill will send me some of that money that he didn't spend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That s why you need to stop in more often.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've been spreadin' myself pretty thin the past few days tendin' to Bob's chickens, his yard, and lookin' in after him. Can I borrow Randy fer a bit???


----------



## mojapitt

Control yourself at the tool sale Marty. Don't take your truck.


----------



## mojapitt

I will loan you Randy


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Control yourself at the tool sale Marty. Don t take your truck.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I need to control myself today, there's a tractor in a sale next week that I'm tryin' to convince Debbie that we need…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Control yourself at the tool sale Marty. Don t take your truck.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I need to control myself today, there s a tractor in a sale next week that I m tryin to convince Debbie that we need…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Is it green?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Control yourself at the tool sale Marty. Don t take your truck.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I need to control myself today, there s a tractor in a sale next week that I m tryin to convince Debbie that we need…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Is it green?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yep…..


----------



## mojapitt

How is your hand doing?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How is your hand doing?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Just as irritating as my legs…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,
My general rule for a resaw blade is " as wide as your saw will allow and the blade needs to be a 3tpi", the fewer teeth the more space between , thus allowing for saw dust removal
As to the Worksharp.. if you noticed when you were here I have 2 .. love them 
Bandit was using one to restore an edge on a plane blade … it did perfect


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bandit,

Good to see those "scraps" get some good use , looks good


----------



## BillWhite

> Stumpy, not sure what a presentation entitles .. I do classes that are 8 hours a day … I would break it down into tops and alloted time to discuss …
> 
> Then again I am not famous … congrats .. nice gig
> 
> - CharlesNeil


WHAT? Not famous? The heck you're not, and you are appreciated.
Bill


----------



## bandit571

Charles: Thank you.

Morning Twerps and other Perps…..

Grandson fell asleep driving home from work early this morning, wound up in a bean field. No injuries, except to his wallet. Cited for "Failure to Control" car was towed, front end damaged.

Any word from Cricket, yet?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….

Up at 7 to put some laps in at the high school track (nice rubberized surface is easy on the knees) but the dang field hockey girls beat me to it, so I had to run on the pavement.

I don't think I shared this, but last weekend I had and accident when the parking break slipped and the tractor rolled forward so that the tip of the fork blade on the fork lift attachment pinned my leg (right behind the knee) up against a fence rail. I was screaming in pain and thought I was going to seriously injure if not lose the leg, before my helper got the tractor off of me.

Just a deep contusion and some swelling… so ice and Alieve got me back in working order within an hour…... but it was sooooooo close. My helper was totally unfamiliar with the tractor, which is a manual transmission with three shift levers and 12 gears forward and reverse. If he had lost his head and gone forward, I'm sure the fork would have taken my leg off. I've been counting my blessings all week. And here I am, just back from running this a.m.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Then again I am not famous …
> 
> - CharlesNeil
> 
> WHAT? Not famous? The heck you re not, and you are appreciated.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


Charles may say I'm the "famous one," but I bet if the two of us were to hold classes at Woodcraft, he would draw the bigger crowd. When they want to learn something, they call him. When they want a clown, they call me


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Wow Matt. Tractors are wonderful tools, but they're not very forgiving. 
Marty, feel free to spend about $250 of my money, but only for a nice jointer and of course you'll need to deliver it here.
Bandit, glad the grandson is uninjured. I just ran a call this morning where a girl drove her car into the weeds and ultimately a tree. She was moslty uninjured too. She said she was swatting at a bug.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy the jester of wood.


----------



## TaySC

Glad it wasn't much worse, Matt. That certainly had the potential to be a major life altering event.

I finally got my first set of wet stones in and am trying to sharpen my chisels. Why I ever bought Kobalt chisels with part file on the shaft is beyond me. I think it time to buy at lest one or two nice chisels.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thats funny stumpy .. i have never had an issue filling a class ..


----------



## Gene01

If you guys (Stumpy and Sir Charles) held classes in say Albuquerque, Phoenix or even San Diego, I'd be there. 
Phoenix is nice in Feb. A lot nicer than some other places, at least. C'mon out guys.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene, I did some classes in Tuscon couple of years back, had a good crowd, actually too many .. but had a great time


----------



## bandit571

On the Road, again..
Brakes and stabilizer link need done. Parades need seen….

Painted saw is now paintless, merely needs a sharpening done. Film at 2300 hrs…

Check in when I get back…..


----------



## bandit571

We baaaack….did I miss anything?


----------



## ssnvet

Bunnydom is done. Here's my partner in crime


----------



## bandit571

Took the ex-painted saw out into the sunshine..









Will have to do..for now..









Needs sharpened, though.


----------



## bandit571

As for the brakes…..all they needed was the calipers's pins re-greased. Pads looked good. Link looked good….instead of almost $45..we only needed to spend..$2.

Stopped at a Fest in DeGraff, Boss and the GrandBRATS wanted to watch a parade. There was a stand selling Cajun Cooking…...had a palte of Rice, Pinto Beans and sausage…...Craig had the Bourbon Chicken & Rice…..good stuff!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice rabbit coop.

I may go to Texas yet. The task force requested availability in case FEMA upgrades our response from Type 3 to type 1, which would double the size of the response. My guys are in San Antonio for now, but may move to a forward position closer to Corpus Christi tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Stay safe Bill

Finished up my second speaker build.



http://lumberjocks.com/projects/334801


----------



## ArlinEastman

Yep Hope all of you stay safe from the storm and dumb people to.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, it seems you're pumped and ready to go. I'm glad I don't do that stuff any more. Sure feel for those folks down south. It will be Wed or Thurs before they get any relief


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, it looks like you got that staining problem figured out. Speakers look good.

I would like to go, but my chance of making the roster is still not good. Gary, it's gotta be hell on emergency managers.


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, I have had the wire for more than 3 years. Just haven't had the energy to get a chicken coop or rabbit cage built yet. I also have some 2x s for the frames, laying out there in the weather rotting. By the time I walk out to where I need to build I am winded and turn around and come back inside.


----------



## mojapitt

I have avoided rabbits and goats. Only have chickens and ducks.


----------



## mojapitt

Started the rocking chair project today. I actually tried to talk her out of these, but she insisted (and offered to pay more for them). So project has begun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's hard to say no when someone offers to pay extra.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My task force has moved up to a forward position to prepare for whatever work they are given tomorrow morning.


----------



## mojapitt

I honor all of those willing to do what you do Bill. I don't think I am strong enough for it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Strong work on the speaker Matt.

Thanks to all the emergency responders helping out with Harvey's aftermath.


----------



## Gene01

> Strong work on the speaker Matt.
> 
> Thanks to all the emergency responders helping out with Harvey s aftermath.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Ditto to both comments.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I managed to keep the auction finds down to a half a truckload…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does anyone have the Rockwell Blade Runner table saw??? If so, I have the wall mount for it (4th pic).....


----------



## mojapitt

Wall mount for a tablesaw?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> - boxcarmarty


You got a Blade Runner to go with that wall mount?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Loks like my question was answered while I was asking it…


----------



## DIYaholic

> I managed to keep the auction finds down to a half a truckload…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


We will need a complete itemized list of your auction haul.
Then forward it to me….
the actual items, not the list!!!


----------



## ssnvet

RANDY!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Sad day in South Texas. Wish Cricket would check in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Back home now.
Cricket checked in on Facebook yesterday that she was safe.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….


----------



## mojapitt

I saw her post on Facebook.

Can't imagine that much rain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Wall mount for a tablesaw?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's for people like me who has no more room in the shop…..


----------



## mojapitt

Need to start building a new shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'll be sending my RAS and a Delta bandsaw to the auction in a couple of weeks…..


----------



## mojapitt

Charles always told me that if you built chairs to the actual Maloof specs they were too low. We'll, I did and I think they are.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandsaw is good. I am not a fan of RAS's


----------



## CharlesNeil

Maloofs rocker comes in about 14" .. hard to get out of and you wind up staring at your knees .. in MO. 
I have mine at 18 in the front , maybe a little high for shorter folks, 
There is a picture somewhere of President Regan sitting in a Maloof rocker and his legs are fully extended , pretty funny actually


----------



## bandit571

I might do an inventory of what remains of that wood pile…..then see what I can cobble up out of it….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bandsaw is good. I am not a fan of RAS s
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My DeWalt 12'' slider took the place of my RAS…..


----------



## mojapitt

I can compensate for most of this set with riser blocks. Next 2 sets (same lady ordered multiple sets) will be cut different.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm… that "Rescue Saw" was made for a left-handed person…..know anyone?

I need to sharpen it up, first. They can pick it up, if they want.


----------



## Gene01

> Hmmm… that "Rescue Saw" was made for a left-handed person…..know anyone?
> 
> I need to sharpen it up, first. They can pick it up, if they want.
> 
> - bandit571


Never heard of handed hand saws. Shows how much I know.


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty maids, all in a row


----------



## StumpyNubs

> There is a picture somewhere of President Regan sitting in a Maloof rocker and his legs are fully extended , pretty funny actually
> 
> - CharlesNeil












Maloof wasn't a very big guy. Reagan was 6'1". (6'2" on the days his pompadour was particularly high)


----------



## mojapitt

A great picture. Most of us would like a presidential endorsement.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hi All!



















Been working on this project this weekend. This project has been nagging me all summer, and now that the end is near, it'll be ready for Labor day.

Still a lot to do, need to finish out the cabinet for under the cook top, and run the propane lines. I need to set the cleats for the grill side, and then the finishing pieces along the rails to make a nice even counter top.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Mike.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I spent 5 hours tuning up my table saw 4 of that was getting the wings flat with the table both had about a heavy 1/16th gap from blade to edge. Now the right side has no gap and the left has a 1/128 light gap. But from corner to corner no gaps. Then a squareing of the fence took all of a couple minutes and then a new wire clamp on the back of the switch. Tomorrow will be some 3D cutting boards. Does anyone know off hand the angle to cut for the tumbling block style boards when making the triangles for it? Just wanting to check my math.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

I have to scroll 2/3s down the page to get to the conversations. Maybe have only have 2 and links to the other pictures or videos?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks Monte. I've got lots of pics of a few projects now. I just need to sit down and put a blog together, because everything is in a state of "almost completed."


----------



## firefighterontheside

I broke a front tooth this morning. Now it's sharp enough to cut wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good progress on the cook station Mike.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Here is something you might be interested in










Notice the live edges on the front.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Hmmm… that "Rescue Saw" was made for a left-handed person…..know anyone?
> 
> I need to sharpen it up, first. They can pick it up, if they want.
> 
> - bandit571


I'm a lefty…. but not in the market for a hand saw. I guess the kerf is offset?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Well I spent 5 hours tuning up my table saw 4 of that was getting the wings flat with the table both had about a heavy 1/16th gap from blade to edge. Now the right side has no gap and the left has a 1/128 light gap. But from corner to corner no gaps. Then a squareing of the fence took all of a couple minutes and then a new wire clamp on the back of the switch. Tomorrow will be some 3D cutting boards. Does anyone know off hand the angle to cut for the tumbling block style boards when making the triangles for it? Just wanting to check my math.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I believe it is 30 degrees

Here is a youtube about one being made for a turned bowl


























and last one






I have seen most of them and liked how they show different things on each one.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks Arlin I will be checking them out.


----------



## rhybeka

> Hmmm… that "Rescue Saw" was made for a left-handed person…..know anyone?
> 
> I need to sharpen it up, first. They can pick it up, if they want.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I m a lefty…. but not in the market for a hand saw. I guess the kerf is offset?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Nice to have another lefty in the group! He may've meant me - I'm a tad closer  @Bandit is the big tool sale next weekend near you still on this year? Or am I thinking of another one?

Back from a photography trip and mostly rested back - met some new folks took some neat Milky Way pics. Hike yesterday about killed me - was a bit over 6 miles from out to back and a LOT of uphill. My joints could be screaming worse but everybody had a good time so that was worth it. I'll start hanging with this group some more so hopefully my pictures will get more respectable as time goes on


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nice being in your right mind isn't it?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, how did you break your tooth?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, how did you break your tooth?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If you just know, Sean the pirate wanted to wear a bandana in his head so I had to untie mine to fit his head. As usual, I used my teeth to untie a knot in my bandana and my tooth chipped. I filed it back a bit with an Emory board.


----------



## mojapitt

Going to the dentist tomorrow?


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill is going vampire on us….. yikes!

Had a couple hours of productive shop time… started my next project, which is… wait for it… a pair of speakers :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Going to the dentist tomorrow?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not likely. My dentist just retired and we have to get a new one.


----------



## bandit571

Labor Day Weekend is the Tractor Fest. I can double check to see…It MIGHT even start on Thursday evening….


----------



## bandit571

Just checked the schedule…starts Friday..Saturday being the best of the four days…..


----------



## ssnvet

White Oak


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I broke a front tooth this morning. Now it s sharp enough to cut wood.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Do we call you Beaver Bill now???


----------



## rhybeka

> Nice being in your right mind isn t it?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


It is! No matter what the voices in my head say


----------



## rhybeka

> Just checked the schedule…starts Friday..Saturday being the best of the four days…..
> 
> - bandit571


I can manage Saturday. What time should I mosey up?


----------



## bandit571

Anytime…..meet here, or down there?


----------



## rhybeka

Uhmmmm probly at your place. I at least know how to get there! Is parking free?


----------



## rhybeka

> White Oak
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Nice Matt! Is that another speaker?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka my brother is a left who fights through a left-handed world. He's thrilled with left-handed tools.


----------



## mojapitt

Not very exciting in the shop today. Cut lots of chair parts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can Marty, but I'm gonna continue to use my Stihl to cut down trees.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, maybe look at making acoustic sound boxes for cell phones. They seem popular.


----------



## bandit571

> Uhmmmm probly at your place. I at least know how to get there! Is parking free?
> 
> - rhybeka


Yep!


----------



## bandit571

Lumber supply Inventory, at least IN the shop..









Poplar….and there is a plank upstairs, too…









Cherry supply…rather fancy stuff…









Flame Cherry?









Most of the Maple. Some is Curly Maple, and some isn't…









Walnut…some is rather fancy..









And there is another 1×4 x 7' of it upstairs…









Pine and other things….

Need to clear the bench, need the vise clear for this old fellow..









As I need to sharpen a saw before the weekend gets here….

Trying to figure out what project to build next, using just this stash…..


----------



## GaryC

Back to the chair conversation. Don't know how many of you have visited Andy but, he builds - actually more of a bar stool that is the most comfortable I have ever sat in. They are great.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Indiana Task Force One has sent a 14 man team with 6 boats to Texas…..


----------



## Doe

How is everyone in Texas?


----------



## mojapitt

Andy does make a great chair.

Good morning world. Back to reality today.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - thought about it - craft storage is first. Promised my mom and SO one like two years ago….so I'm already in the hole for those  I'm with your brother - sometimes it's really rough using right handed tools. Or even finding left handed tools that work well…

@Bandit is it better to be there early or later?

Morning all. Sad because I forgot my poptarts.


----------



## GaryC

As far as I know, Cricket is the only one near that stuff. I'm sure there are others but, none that I know


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that Marty. If you can read this, this tells how many FEMA task force assets are either on the ground in TX or enroute. Type 1 means around 80 persons, type 3 means around 40 persons and I assume the other mission ready packages are the 14 person teams like Indiana has sent.


----------



## Gene01

The amount of rain is unbelievable. And, according to the news, it's far from over. 
Pray for those folks.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Depends on how hot you want to walk around in…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I just want the pickings to be good  I don't think it's going to be horribly hot…but I haven't looked at the weather since yesterday. /EDIT/ looks like we may get rained on no matter when we go.


----------



## bandit571

Be here before noon….then we'll see…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - I'll shoot for 10.


----------



## Cricket

Most of the storm took a route slightly to the east of here, which meant that Houston got slammed. The stories in the news have left me in tears many times over the last few days.

My beloved coast is a mess…


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Good to hear that you are OK….


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like Texas is going to have a very rough time of it for months to come. What do you do with 2+ ft. of rain…. it must be billions of gallons. Very sad to think of the families that are losing everything.


----------



## ssnvet

Having a jointer that works the way it is supposed to is making my shop much more productive, as I can flatten and square up stock lickety split.

Between the jointer and the band saw, I'm hard up against the 6" limit however.

So in order to make the 8.5" panels I need for this speaker build, I took a 6/4×9" board, flattened one edge on the jointer, semi flattened one side on the planer, ripped it down the middle on the TS. Then I re-sawed the two boards into four 3/4" x 4-1/2" boards on the BS. Next, I processed them through the jointer, planer and TS as normal (but kept the original orientation marked on the ends). And finally, I glued them back together.

One more light pass through the planer to clean up the glue joint and then I can cut to length and rock on.

Getting this all done in one night is a good feeling…. as it would have taken much longer with my old set up.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You folks probably saw this photo from the floods. It's sad, but also a little funny. The dog decided to leave home and take his food with him. The whole, big bag! Someone snapped a photo of him walking down the street in the rain. Thankfully, the owner was later able to track him down and was reunited with him.


----------



## mojapitt

I am at work. Feeling less ambitious than Randy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I turned down the St. Louis Woodworkers Guild offer. I just can't do it this year. I need to start saying "no" once in a while.


----------



## diverlloyd

Migraine pill is blocking me going to the shop.
Stumpy that is a smart dog


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, it's good to say no occasionally. Remember to schedule something in Omaha next June though.


----------



## rhybeka

No is good - I could use that lesson as well 

looking at images for a projector cart. I'm thinking this is a time for the kreg jig. should be pretty simple. Might even talk to Whit about welding some legs for fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Back from picking up my auction winnings. I hate to steal bandit's name, but I made out like a bandit. I got many board beet of Ipe stair treads, plus about 40' of railings made from Ipe. I got railings made from walnut, oak and alder. I got miles and miles of 3/4" cove molding, the list goes on. Oh, yeah, I got cherry too.


----------



## mojapitt

Really good haul Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I figured out it's not ipe. It's jatoba. Sorry.


----------



## mojapitt

> I figured out it s not ipe. It s jatoba. Sorry.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I think it is still a good haul.


----------



## mojapitt

If anyone is interested

https://rapidcity.craigslist.org/atq/d/antique-stanley-rule-level/6246842248.html


----------



## bandit571

Gave that Left handed saw a good filing…...only to find out, it has most of it's "set" missing….will be looking for a saw set this coming weekend…


----------



## bandit571

> If anyone is interested
> 
> https://rapidcity.craigslist.org/atq/d/antique-stanley-rule-level/6246842248.html
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would..but..I already have a No. 28, and I have a No.31….


----------



## TaySC

> Stumpy, it s good to say no occasionally. Remember to schedule something in Omaha next June though.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm a college baseball junkie, so Omaha in June is definitely on the bucket list.


----------



## DonBroussard

Tay-The College World Series is on my bucket list. I might see you there.


----------



## mojapitt

Tay, the Stumpy get together is over finals weekend in Council Bluffs/ Omaha next June. You're welcome to come.


----------



## TaySC

> Tay-The College World Series is on my bucket list. I might see you there.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I'm a diehard USC Gamecocks fan and I presume that you are an LSU fan?



> Tay, the Stumpy get together is over finals weekend in Council Bluffs/ Omaha next June. You re welcome to come.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I appreciate it Monte. I'm not sure if I can make it as soon as this year, but I am retiring in 3 years and will likely make the trip after that.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't know where we'll be after next year. Cities are still bidding on it.


----------



## DonBroussard

I pull for LSU if they are in a big game, unless they are playing against my University of Louisiana at Lafayette Ragin' Cajuns.


----------



## TaySC

> I pull for LSU if they are in a big game, unless they are playing against my University of Louisiana at Lafayette Ragin Cajuns.
> 
> - Don Broussard


LaLa…. I remember you guys. Very solid program.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, how's your weather?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey ya'll.


----------



## bandit571

Evening….


----------



## bandit571

Just came back from Youtube Land…..watched a bit of I********************ani…..and a couple by Norm Abram…..yep, bored tonight..


----------



## DonBroussard

Intermittent rains all day, from light drizzles to car wash. We even saw a few shadows in the early afternoon. Weather person forecasts rain chance of a minimum of 70% for the next five days. It's not nearly as bad here as it is in Houston. The Cajun Navy went west to help out and rescued at least 2,000 people. There were unconfirmed reports that rescuers were being called for help and were robbed or shot at when help arrived. Very sad.


----------



## rhybeka

one of the guys I went to HS with is in the cajun navy. he's been doing FB live off and on today and it's really bad.

I have to start working on designing this a/v cabinet but Lily wants outside and I still have a few more pics to work on from the weekend


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang on another day or two Cricket, I sent ya a boat down there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you ain't right…..


----------



## mojapitt

That does fit with the Texas personas


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's like sayin' my tree's bigger then yer tree…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This weeks challenge… Who has the biggest tree???


----------



## firefighterontheside

My guys in Texas have rescued over 300 people and their dogs, just today. It's crazy. They are still talking about sending more task forces. Apparently the FEMA guy dealing with USAR hadn't a conference call with all 28 task forces to see what else they could provide.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got a pretty big yellow pine, maybe 36" diameter.


----------



## mojapitt

My brother in Dallas agrees with the picture Bill


----------



## mojapitt

I got a 48" cottonwood


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've got a sizeable 50+ year old silver maple and an oak, but they're at my other properties…..


----------



## mojapitt

You don't have to get to work till morning. Run over and measure them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be at my Southport property Friday, I'll measure the Silver Maple, I think it's bigger then anything at my Brown County property…..


----------



## DonBroussard

I had a 62" water oak, but we had to cut it down after it crashed into our house. Hurricane Gustav, September 1, 2008.


----------



## bandit571

tree service victim 









Stump is still there, too….

Or..









Hear it even has a Root Cellar…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, this is most of your wood. Spending a couple days on the rack. I am not real happy with some of my "new" logs.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit what type of saw set are you looking for I have half a dozen of them if you want a couple.
Water maple in my back yard is the biggest tree in my neighborhood it's 4-5 feet in diameter. Sister bought my grandmas old house and it has a massive tree in the back yard not sure the species but it's a good 7+ feet in diameter. I remember one Sunday dinner 7 of us cousins couldnt touch finger to finger and go all the way around tree. It's probably hollow but it is massive if anything ever happens to it I have been told it's mine to do what I want with it.


----------



## Gene01

We have a massive Blue Spruce. The trunk has to be at least 11" in diameter. 
If I cut and milled every tree on our property, there might be enough for 2 1/2 bird houses.


----------



## mojapitt

Time to go to the house. Brain is misfiring trying to design chairs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Monte. Are you going to OK still?


----------



## mojapitt

Lots of variables right now. Mainly customer orders. Trying hard to catch up.


----------



## mojapitt

The chairs I cut pieces for last night I have completely redesigned today. Some of the pieces will still work. But my original design didn't match her picture very well.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure which saw set I need…..will look around at the Tractor Fest next weekend, and see what I can pick up….

Sprinkles of rain all day…. a bit of sunshine….kind of cool outside..almost like early October….and about as dreary…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Praying for Texas


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm up. Good morning.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit if you don't find any let me know. My regular auction I go to the auctioneer knows I'm one of the very few that knows what they are so he gets me to buy them and if they don't sale then the cosigner usually just gives them to me.


----------



## Gene01

Been up for a couple hours. Gonna need a nap before lunch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are having a new well drilled today. That should be fun.


----------



## mojapitt

How deep Bill?


----------



## ssnvet

Well drilling by the $/ft is a nerve racking experience. We were at 660' and hadn't hit a drop. In all honesty, I'd seek out a dowser if I had to do it again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Could be 200 feet. Could be over 600 feet. I had them give me the quote assuming 500 feet. There are wells from less than 200 and over 600 in the area.


----------



## Gene01

> Well drilling by the $/ft is a nerve racking experience. We were at 660 and hadn t hit a drop. In all honesty, I d seek out a dowser if I had to do it again.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Wow. That's tough. Lotta $$$ for an exploration hole. 
Ours is 450' and, we thought that was deep.
I'm guessing you eventually found water?


----------



## mojapitt

We have a couple in my area down about 1200 feet. Joy of building on a hill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yikes…..1200 feet.


----------



## ssnvet

> Wow. That s tough. Lotta $$$ for an exploration hole.
> Ours is 450 and, we thought that was deep.
> I m guessing you eventually found water?
> - Gene Howe


The drilling company owner advised me to keep going instead of fracking (though the rig operator was a chain smoking nervous wreck). They add to the drill rod in 20 ft. increments and at 680' we got a trickle. At 700' we got 1.5 gpm and called it good. The good news is that our water tastes very good, is relatively soft and and the static head pushes it right up to the top. We set the pump as deep as we could (550') without having to bump up the cable from 10 ga. to 8 ga. (which was a huge expense) so we have > 1,000 gal. stored in the well.

But still, I have to be very careful about watering the grass (which I rarely do).

Lesson learned…. put the septic tank far from the house and the well close. Zoning requires them to be 100' apart in our area, and I have the septic close to the back of the house and the well across the front yard (~80') from the front of the house.

Sewer and drain pipe is a lot cheaper than submersible copper cable.


----------



## Gene01

We sunk a 1500 gal. Fiberglass tank close to the well. Put in a float switch that tells the well pump when to run. Our house pump pulls from the tank into the pressure tank.
Since there is no back pressure on the underground pump, we expect it to last a long time. It's already been 20 years with no problem.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> We are having a new well drilled today. That should be fun.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My grandfather was a well driller. He died a few years back. He used a rig that lifted a heavy weight with cables and repeatedly dropped it, pounding the pipe into the ground and creating a slurry that forced the mud up and out. Once he hit water, he'd pump it for two or three days, creating a large void at the bottom lined with gravel that would last near forever. He hated modern well drillers and their rotary machines. He used to say, "I drilled wells. These guys just make holes in the ground."


----------



## ssnvet

Around these parts we call those "hammer drills" and while they have mostly been replaced by rotary drillers, there are a few of them still around. Hammer drilling can break open fissures and cracks and allow water to flow into the well… but it is a multi-day process. Where as the rotary drillers can be in and out in a half a day.

Times have changed, and even though hammer drilling may be preferred, economics have given us something cheaper…. perhaps cheaper in more ways than just $. I'm not sure if there are equipment manufacturers that still make the hammer drill rigs anymore.


----------



## ssnvet

So much for the stereo type of Texans (and southerners) all being red necks and racists….










Looks like CNN and MSNBC are going to have to find new a new whipping boy.

Nah… they just be sure to not show the world any pictures like this :^(


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, he's kidnapping the boy against his will and leaving the family behind. Reporting good news doesn't sell.


----------



## Gene01

Thank goodness acts of kindness, like the one pictured, are not rare. Regardless of what is seen on the boob tube. 
Not all racists are ****************************************. Not all **************************************** are racists, either. 
I think I'm a ***********************************. I'm not a racist. But, I am partial to walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that your grandpa in the picture Stumpy? My hole in the ground is done and it is only 206 feet deep.. being shallower than predicted will save me thousands.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My aunt and uncle that referred me to the walnut tree a while ago, asked me to build a cherry bench for their kitchen. Anyone who finds a big walnut tree and helps me to harvest it gets a free bench.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Is that your grandpa in the picture Stumpy?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Grandpa in the front, my father in the back.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I told the St. Louis folks I couldn't do it this year. They said "let's book it for 2019 then…" It's a little risky to book something so far in advance, but I think I might do it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

GREAT! I'll add that to my agenda!


----------



## bandit571

Two out of three checks arrived today! Might be able to get a few things, later….


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet - St.Louis isn't that far from us 

I'm hoping for shop time tonight, but I may be on Lily duty. Will see how I feel once I get done and home from water aerobics class.


----------



## MontanaBob

Yesterday when I came in the house for lunch, the wife had CNN on. There were two guys helping two ladies get in their boat…. Oh I get it now….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's the bench I'm making. My aunt gave me a few leftover parts from their cherry cabinets. I used a cabinet door for the front and a filler strip for the back panel. I cut off the ends of the top and glued them underneath to make the lid look thicker, plus the grain lined up nicely. The lid will be hinged and have a storage compartment underneath. I have never darkened cherry, but I intend to use the sun tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Good looking piece Bill


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Sweet - St.Louis isn t that far from us
> 
> - rhybeka


I talked to Jim Heavy from Wood Magazine about St. Louis. He did a weekend program for them recently and enjoyed it very much. Said they were great folks, and he had a lot of fun. My schedule is so crazy these days, I have to be really choosy about my traveling. But I think a lot of Jim's opinion. I'm actually going to be in St. Louis in February 2018, too bad I won't have time to visit the guild then! Maybe I'll get to meet some of them at the Woodworking show.

If I do it in the spring of 2019, that will be after both the table saw and the router book is finished. Maybe we can do one day about advanced router techniques, and the other about advanced table saw techniques. I can test out some new material for that year's Woodworking in America conference. Should be fun. Hmmmmm, I'll have to do some thinking about this…


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, remember Charles telling us about his advanced router class. Hope yours is better.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone ever seen a freestanding backsplash on a kitchen island cooktop?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, remember Charles telling us about his advanced router class. Hope yours is better.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Better than Charles? You must be kidding….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never just a back splash Monte, but I've seen the raised bars behind the cook top.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, is the woodworking show in Collinsville in February? If so, I'll see ya there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, is the woodworking show in Collinsville in February? If so, I ll see ya there.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Probably. There are still a few things to confirm, but it looks like I'll be there. It's a commitment I made several months ago.


----------



## bandit571

Supplies are in the house! Will start on things right after Supper….stay tuned, first time since the 80s, that I have used shellac…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Stumpy. I'm looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## bandit571

First coat is on….some soaked in, had to apply a bit more..









And a look at the end?









and the top..









Will try again tomorrow, maybe a few more coats? And better lighting?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great Bandit.


----------



## Gene01

Really spectacular job, Bandit.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nice Bench Bill!

I'm going to make a point of it to make it to the Woodworking Show next February.

Bandit, shellac has such a warm look to it. Very nice.


----------



## TaySC

Looks great bandit.

I'm sure you probably already said previously, but what type of wood did you use?


----------



## DonBroussard

A handsome chest of drawers, Bandit. When I was a kid, I thought that piece of furniture was a "Chester drawers".

Stumpy-There's a forum post asking about the cost to build your drum sander, in case you want to chime in. Here is the link to the topic.


----------



## bandit571

Chester's Drawers is made from Curly Maple, and some Walnut trim….

Thanks….already trying to figure out what next to build…might be hard to top this one?


----------



## TaySC

I love the dark trim.

Now you just need to build the bed and two nightstands to match.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, why didn't you use legos for drawer pulls. Seemed like the obvious choice to me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

St. Louis in February 2018… Remind me to add that to the calendar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain got me some shop time today, got a 'lil bit done…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, remember to add that one date to that one thing in some year.


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks good bandit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Paul put his seal of approval on Stumpy's drum sander…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I think that was St. Louisville…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty if you come down to Louisville I know a good place to get beer and cheeseburgers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beer and cheeseburgers are expensive down there now that ya gotta pay to cross the river…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll hafta raise the price on a couple of jobs just to get down there…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, don't plan anything. It's give you medical problems 2 years in a row.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty we have two nontolled bridges it just so happens that one of them leads to a good burger place that also serves Guinness beef stew and rabbit. Or you could come down next summer for the inlaws fish fry and poker night. About 150 people show up for that.
I picked up some rubber bands for today for a cutting board parts glue up. Rubber bands are hard to find.


----------



## Cricket

Mama crackin' the whip tonight.

sighs…


----------



## mojapitt

The children need your guidance Cricket


----------



## Cricket

"Whenever I feel the need to exercise, I lie down until it goes away." 
― Paul Terry


----------



## mojapitt

Great philosophy


----------



## bandit571

LONG night…...had to pick up Craig at his job, when he got off at 2300…..then motor down the road to Jackson Center, OH and wait for Grandson to git off work at 2400…...rather 0025 hrs…..then find a place to eat…after 0100 before we get in the door of the house….long night…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, don t plan anything. It s give you medical problems 2 years in a row.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can't afford any more Band-Aids…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Indiana Task Force One needed rescued when their truck broke down…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, either yer up early or I'm running late…..


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like you miss the storm. Could hit Beka and Bandit Saturday.


----------



## mojapitt

I am up early. Thinking about furniture…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I am up early. Thinking about furniture…....
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Me too, I'm thinkin' about sleeping on the sofa, but gotta go to work instead…..


----------



## MontanaBob

Nice to see I'm not the only early bird…. LoL…. Getting some last minute things done on the camper. (coat rack, towel rack). Will be leave soon for our two month camping, hunting, fishing trip…..The grandson's helped put the blinds in a couple of weeks ago..


----------



## rhybeka

Have fun, Bob!

@Monte Ugh! I don't do rain real well :\

I'm up, working from home. Work is always more comfortable when done in PJs. I may get to go to Whit's tonight depending on how many deliveries they have. he's going to help me with the A/V cabinet.

Was looking at my honey-do list for the SO's event at the end of next month. A 19"x 24" mirror frame won't take long to put together I don't think. I think I might be able to cut the glass myself since I know that's an odd size. Then I'm down to two or three display frame stands and we're good to go. Doesn't seem like much in text


----------



## firefighterontheside

A two month fishing hunting camping trip sounds awesome…..can I come.

Bummer, Marty. Today they carried MOTF1 boats in the back of a dump truck stacked 3 high.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…people…..almost awake….long night…


----------



## Gene01

Oops…Sun's up. Time's awastin'. Lots to do. CYL.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps….

*two month camping, hunting, fishing trip* .... sounds like a LOT of fun. Hope you enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cutting board glue ups are done for the day. Pieces were to sharp to use rubber bands on after breaking six I decided to use painters tape.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm with Bill, two moths of hunting and fishing??? THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

But remember, no phone, internet, television, news media, politics…..........


----------



## Mike_in_STL

and that's bad why?


----------



## mojapitt

Bad? I am thinking about going with Bob!


----------



## bandit571

Last time I went on one those trips….Uncle Sam was paying the bills, and the prey could shoot back….


----------



## DS

2 months no air conditioning… in AZ that's bad. Especially today, 110F degrees, high humidity.
I can't even go into the garage without coming out soaking wet.

These are the dog days of summer in Phx for sure.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get motivated to do some more brush work…...wondering how many coats to do, before the clear gloss varnish goes on….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Nice to see I m not the only early bird…. LoL…. Getting some last minute things done on the camper. (coat rack, towel rack). Will be leave soon for our two month camping, hunting, fishing trip…..The grandson s helped put the blinds in a couple of weeks ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MontanaBob


I spent 8.5 years at Malmstrom AFB and did a lot of hunting, fishing, and camping with my family. That is how I kept my family in meat I shot two deer and two antelope every year and Elk hiking too. I did a lot of bugleing and cow talk for others getting their elk but never me.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Elk hiking is a proper description.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, y'all keep William and Dave in mind. That storm is headed right for them now


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know a lot of guys who have gone elk hiking. Lol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Storage bench with some finish. This was made with an existing cabinet door for the front panel, but I could see me making more of these, maybe raised panels on front and sides.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice. They should love the bench Bill.


----------



## ssnvet

My buddy was invited to go on a big Elk hunt and bought a Remington 700 chambered in Winchester 300 magnum for the occasion. He asked me to help him sight in the scope….... talk about earth shattering KABOOM and sore shoulders…. he then proceeded to carry the rifle all over the state of Colorado, and never fired it once :^o


----------



## ssnvet

That's a nice looking bench there Mr. Bill


----------



## bandit571

Great Looking Bench…when is the next one?


----------



## mojapitt

I should make a bench like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Great Looking Bench…when is the next one?
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks guys. When someone pays me to make another one.

I have a plan in mind to build a Croatian chest out of white oak.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I should make a bench like that.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes you should. It was a simple build. I had to shorten the door which left narrow rails. When I drilled in from the legs, I went right into the space between the panel and frame. Had to drill more holes, so one end has extra plugs. I'll be able to plan better next time when I build my own panels.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Working on some "complimentary curves" router lessons. The same techniques can be used to create a negative template from a positive one. Or, for example, imagine you had a curved surface on a box of cabinet, and you need to make a molding to match the curve. You could create a reverse template using this method.


----------



## mojapitt

Should be interesting Stumpy. Something I could use.


----------



## Gene01

> Working on some "complimentary curves" router lessons. The same techniques can be used to create a negative template from a positive one. Or, for example, imagine you had a curved surface on a box of cabinet, and you need to make a molding to match the curve. You could create a reverse template using this method.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Ala Scott Grove?


----------



## bandit571

How much postage does it take, to ship four saws from the Dungeon Shop down to Texas? Fellow down there wants a few saws…

Been so long since I sold saws…...forgot how much to charge for USPS shipping….


----------



## CharlesNeil

off set router base, im guessing …. yea buddy


----------



## bandit571

Rip saw, Crosscut saw, panel saw, small backsaw…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> off set router base, im guessing …. yea buddy
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Positive/Negative templates, an a guide bearing change to account for the kerf. This way you can get curves as tight as a 1/2" bearing will fit into.


----------



## TaySC

Worth $600 used?

https://greenville.craigslist.org/tls/d/bandsaw-rikon-14/6286521473.html


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Worth $600 used?
> 
> https://greenville.craigslist.org/tls/d/bandsaw-rikon-14/6286521473.html
> 
> - TaySC


No, because that's the old version. Rikon has since made some major upgrades, including toolless bearing guides and a far better fence system. This are game changers for that saw, and would cost you quite a bit to upgrade. (They don't even offer the new fence separately as an upgrade, and the table design makes it impossible to use aftermarket fences, so you're stuck with the crappy one.) It would be better to get the saw new, with those upgrades already in place. I'm pretty sure it goes on sale for $800 every few months.

Otherwise, it's a great saw, with good power for resawing.


----------



## TaySC

Thanks. So the 10-326 is the new Rikon?

My nearest store is Mann Tools and they seem to sell Jett.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, here it is at Woodcraft. you can see the fence and guide bearings.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dang it! Now you got me looking at band saw stuff and I went and bought a carbide resaw blade! I'm sending you the bill!


----------



## TaySC

> Dang it! Now you got me looking at band saw stuff and I went and bought a carbide resaw blade! I m sending you the bill!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


LOL


----------



## mojapitt

What blade did you buy Stumpy? I am looking.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> What blade did you buy Stumpy? I am looking.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Laguna Resaw King Bandsaw Blade 111-inch x 75-inch wide. I've been wanting one for a long time. Carbide stays sharp a LOT longer, cuts smoother and doesn't drift like regular blades. Plus, Laguna will sharpen them for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cutting board glue ups are done for the day. Pieces were to sharp to use rubber bands on after breaking six I decided to use painters tape.
> 
> - diverlloyd


AJ, you can find more rubber bands by following the paperboy around in the early morning…..


----------



## mojapitt

There's still paperboys?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, While you're in the buying mood, we're gonna need Stumpy fan club T-shirts for February…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> There s still paperboys?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That might be why he had trouble finding rubber bands…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doug, that's why we have A/C in our Indiana shops…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, are you sharing with others???


----------



## GaryC

Sharing what


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, While you re in the buying mood, we re gonna need Stumpy fan club T-shirts for February…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I got in trouble on here once for calling this thread the "Stumpy Nubs Fan Club."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy and Marty are coming to St. Louis in February. Mike and I are already here. Who else is coming?


----------



## ssnvet

Hey peeps…

The only way I can get my wife to watch a movie with me is if it is her pick…. Tonight that was an old Mel Gibson parody of an old Russian Story "The Twelve Chairs". Definitely not his best work. But at least it didn't have sub-titles.

It's a little late to head down to the shop, so I'm thinking about a night cap :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Doing a couple more mirrors.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty we don't have a paper boy we have a paper guy. He's super nice but always has a 3/4 moon going so I don't want to follow him around.


----------



## rhybeka

followed in Monte's footsteps last night and started a mirror. Mine's only 19"w x 24" l though.  just used some of that pallet wood I was saving for something. It'll go well in the 'cowgirl' themed bathroom downstairs. saved the mirror from the old store bought med cabinet that was down there ages ago. Ran the #78 around the edges last night to get a groove for the mirror and a backing panel to sit in, and realized two things. One, I needed it to be a stop rabbet for the pocket holes to have more meat to them (could still be ok) and 2 was I'd planed the wrong side of the board on one side. Sooo I may end up re-cutting the 24 in pieces. Good thing I have two more boards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pulling the camper to Branson tonight, but I noticed a brake dragging sound last night. Luckily they will have a new caliper and pads on my truck this morning.

I need to make a mirror next week. So you make a rabbet on the live side for the mirror and then run some boards across at top and bottom to connect the two boards? Anything else.


----------



## rhybeka

Uhhh - I don't think so Bill. At least that's what I'm doing. I'm Kreg jigging mine together - it's supposed to look pretty rustic though. I think I'm putting 1/8" hardboard as the mirror backer just to be safe with some glasier (sp?) tips into the pine. I think I'm just going to hang it with picture hanger wire - unless ya'll tell me that's a no-no - I didn't figure I'd have enough weight to necessitate anything stronger but maybe I will once it's put together? the frame is just pallet pine.


----------



## rhybeka

I have kind of a dumb house question. We have three - for lack of a better term - wrought iron supports that hold up the roof over our back patio. I'm considering boxing them in and tiling them just for looks… but now I'm wondering if I should replace them with 6×6's and make those look nice? I don't know enough about structural to be educated - just enough to be dangerous and to know more is always better.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I will take pictures of how I do mine tomorrow and post. Pretty simple.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If they are wrought iron and are structural, I wouldn't hide them never to be seen again. You wouldn't know when they are rusted. I think your replacement idea is better. A picture would be good.


----------



## rhybeka

> If they are wrought iron and are structural, I wouldn t hide them never to be seen again. You wouldn t know when they are rusted. I think your replacement idea is better. A picture would be good.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Can do once I get home again. I was just mulling in the back of my head as I worked on this training. I can't figure how they wouldn't be structural. They've been rusting for a few years now - I clean off the rust and spray paint them. it's about that time again and since we're going to be re-doing the back yard next year it seems replacement should be at least considered. Neither of us like them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How old is your house. Trusses can be made that cantilever like that and don't require posts. They look like they need posts.


----------



## ssnvet

> - I clean off the rust and spray paint them.
> - rhybeka


Wire wheel the rust and then prime with brown Rust-oleum primer (the stuff designed to paint over rust)... preferably brushed on thick. Then a coat of Rust-oleum color (two if you spray, one if you brush)

In my limited experience, most exterior paint jobs that fail, do so for want of a good coat of the appropriate primer.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My friend swears by the brown/reddish Rustoleum primer. He runs an air cooled VW shop and if he could dip those old cars in the stuff he would.


----------



## rhybeka

> How old is your house. Trusses can be made that cantilever like that and don t require posts. They look like they need posts.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Built in 1954. Pretty sure that the patio is an add on from the 80's though. They decided to enclose it and make it a 4 season room that I wish they wouldn't have - or that they would've at least done it right. The roof is supported by that (I hope) and runs out another six feet or so into the yard which is where the iron postie things are.

they look like this:


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Likely, if it's those, they're not load bearing.


----------



## ssnvet

> The roof is supported by that (I hope) and runs out another six feet or so into the yard which is where the iron postie things are.
> 
> - rhybeka


What type of roof is over this porch? (asphalt shingles? metal? etc…)Do you have water stains on the ceiling? Mildew? Sounds like a recipe for ice dams to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Like Mike said, those are not meant to be load bearing. That doesn't mean they used them right.


----------



## ssnvet

Today's excitement…. looking into designing and sourcing a custom plastic extrusion. Tooling is "only" $8K for the die…. but in all honesty, it may prove to be a cost savings.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- Remember that box you gave me in Virginia, the one with the two block planes in it? Did you make that box? Just wondering. You didn't sign it, so I was going to write your name on it if you did.


----------



## mudflap4869

I got nuttin.


----------



## mojapitt

> I got nuttin.
> 
> - mudflap4869


You got Candy!


----------



## mojapitt

Rough look at new chairs


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks a lot like the chair I made based upon the chair you made. Why is that vertical piece in the back attached to the leg. It seems extra.


----------



## mojapitt

This chair is completely based on the picture from the customer. That's what it looks like.


----------



## firefighterontheside

gotcha.


----------



## mojapitt

Latest dresser from Kris at Rockyblue Woodworks in Denver (friend and inspiration).










Certainly can't not try it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Certainly knot.


----------



## rhybeka

> The roof is supported by that (I hope) and runs out another six feet or so into the yard which is where the iron postie things are.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> What type of roof is over this porch? (asphalt shingles? metal? etc…)Do you have water stains on the ceiling? Mildew? Sounds like a recipe for ice dams to me.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Asphalt shingles aaaaalll the way down. I'll get pics this afternoon when I get home. I got home too late last night for pics. We haven't had ice dams in the almost 12 years we've lived here. No water stains either.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Happy Friday to all. Matt can warm up the happy dance.


----------



## rhybeka

> Like Mike said, those are not meant to be load bearing. That doesn t mean they used them right.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeeeah I wouldn't be surprised. There's a lot of DIY done wrong in this place that we've fixed over the years.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit is this sale worth going to and getting soaked? Sounds like it's going to be raining tomorrow. I can wear my galoshes but I thought I'd make sure it was worth it


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, lots of home owners don't know codes or understand construction. They walk through Home Improvement Stores and think, "I can make that work". Codes are wrote for a reason.


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah they are, Monte. I'm still not happy about having to pay ~1k for permits to build my shed next year but I'm going to cough it up so they know it's done right.


----------



## mojapitt

$1000? Wow. I am looking at about $300 for the showroom.


----------



## rhybeka

guess I should mention none of my co-workers are here today so it's very very quiet


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - it's $650 for a building permit, and if it doesn't include electrical (I have to upgrade the panel or add a sub), that's another $200.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from sunny Branson. I'm wearing a sweat shirt. Donuts are for breakfast.


----------



## rhybeka

yum! I just had a bagel sammich from our cafeteria. Donuts sound good - and a fire - and some coffee… but I probably should just get back to work. which is not nearly as fun.


----------



## Gene01

No shop time today. Son and family coming up for the Labor Day weekend. We're planning to trailer the Polarises to a designated wilderness trail area for an all day ride on Sunday. So, it's prep time today. 
Probably, won't see the shop till Tuesday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds fun Gene. Have fun.


----------



## mojapitt

Someone do a courtesy check on Bandit. He hasn't posted in 24 hours or so.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps and Happy Friday!

We have had a high pressure front pushing down from the northwest for the last week and it's given us some awesome fall like weather. There are even some leaves starting to turn color and trickling down.

I was cutting my White Oak panels on the TS with a sled last night and was burning every edge. So I mixed up a batch of the saw cleaning stuff and went through several blades. Unfortunately, I noticed a carbide tooth broken in half on my Fusion blade :^(

I drove the mommy-mobile to work today and have purchased and loaded up some 1x pine boards for my youngest daughters "pallet bed"










Plans for the weekend include… a big dump run, lay up some firewood and hopefully… shop time!


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I was wondering about him as well -wondering if he had pick up duty again last night


----------



## mojapitt

He actually hasn't posted in almost 2 days. Very un-Bandit like.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Matt….you're gonna take new wood and make it look like pallets. It will be a fun bed to have.

Where's the bandit?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, maybe you should upholster the bed.


----------



## mojapitt

Although that's probably comfortable Bill, all I really want is a decent mattress.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, don't you have access to pallets at work?


----------



## rhybeka

That bed looks HUGE! I don't think we could get it to fit in our house. 

hm. yes that is odd. I'll see if I can dig up a phone number for Bandit's wife and give her a ring.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, don t you have access to pallets at work?
> - Monte Pittman


Yup, we typically have anywhere form 10,000 to 50,000 pallets in our "back yard" (the fire department is just waiting for us to have "the big one" ). They are dirty, riddled with nails, often have mold on them and sometimes stink of chemicals.

I understand that it's quite popular to make stuff from recycled pallets, but in all honesty, I have zero interest in it. And this project is for my daughter who is still struggling with germophobia…. so pallets are out.

I was able to buy enough "finished industrial" 1×6 S4S KDHT pine (below #3 grade) for this project for $36. And since I always stay in good graces with shop supervisor, he picked the piles for me and it all looks like #2 or better.

;^)

I've always found that friends in low places are more helpful than those in high places.


----------



## mojapitt

I understand Matt. My wife wouldn't touch anything made from old pallets. OCD, germifobe to the max. I often wonder why she allows me in the house.


----------



## Gene01

> I ve always found that friends in low places are usually more helpful than those in high places.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


EXACTLY!


----------



## ssnvet

> I often wonder why she allows me in the house.
> - Monte Pittman


When my youngest asked me to make her a bed, I was both pleased and stunned. I had to tell her… "you do realize that I can't make the bed without touching it".

:^o


----------



## ssnvet

> Although that s probably comfortable Bill, all I really want is a decent mattress.
> - Monte Pittman


Both my wife and I wake up every morning with a sore back… I keep saying "let's just go get a new mattress", but she doesn't want to spend the money.


----------



## bandit571

> *Bandit*- Remember that box you gave me in Virginia, the one with the two block planes in it? Did you make that box? Just wondering. You didn t sign it, so I was going to write your name on it if you did.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Yep, made the box


----------



## bandit571

Just got home from 2 over-nighters are the hospital BP was way too high…..Stress test this morning came back good….BP down to the 130s…..changing meds. ER said I had a 220/120 BP wed. night….

Should be able to do the walk about tomorrow…...SLOWLY….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gas just jumped. 40 since this am.


----------



## mojapitt

Figured the gas hike was coming


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, gotta take care of yourself


----------



## mojapitt

Can't shut all those refineries down and not have an effect.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Gas just jumped. 40 since this am.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


The news reported it might happen and independent of need, the oil companies don't want the networks look like they don't know what they're talking about!


----------



## Gene01

$2.09 in Tucson. $2.33 here in Snowflake. Cash price is a nickel lower.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why do we have to forecast that fuel prices will rise. Can't we just let it happen. Everybody knows that as soon as they predict it, it will happen. Why wouldn't the fuel companies do it. When I go to buy fuel and there is none, that's a shortage. Everything else is price gouging.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just cut Sean's hair. Cindy is cutting Liam's hair. Then she will cut mine. She won't let me cut hers. That's not fair.


----------



## mojapitt

Wife cuts my hair. I would not consider even touching hers.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, my cousin says they can only spare maybe 1000 mesquite trees. Just gotta figure out the logistics.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wouldn't cut hers either. She only gets it cut about once every 2 years.
I'm not sure if I'll be able to make the mesquite part of the trip. Let me know what you are thinking as far as timing.


----------



## bandit571

A Hospital is NOT a place to get a good night's sleep…..2 hour cat naps do not count.

Need to "up" the meds…and wear an "event monitor".....everytime such things happen, I press a bottom, a report goes to the Cardio Doctor…

Will have me Walk-about stick ready for tomorrow's stroll around the Tractor Fest….there will be places to sit down as needed, too.


----------



## CFrye

Howdy folks!
We went today and bought a new Sleep Number bed (Matt, tell Mrs. Mainiac they are on sale). Will be delivered on or about the 9th. That gives us time to build the platform for it, I hope. I'd love to do dovetails, however, I think pocket holes will carry the day, er bed.
I've been watching the videos of the Utah RN that was 'arrested' for obstruction for following her hospital's policy of not allowing police to draw blood on an unconscious patient without a warrant. She was later released without charges. Scary, sad, infuriating, are a few words that come to mind. 
Bandit, welcome back! Please take care of yourself.
Monte, looking forward to seeing your version of that Rockyblue Woodworks dresser!
Knotcurser is working on Eddie's portrait … spoiler alert! It is the one of him in his overalls(it is cropped above his hand).
William's wife, Lisa is in Houston, Texas working security. Please keep her in your prayers. Don't know how long she'll be there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It will turn out badly for the officer and probably the department. There have been many instances of police arresting fire officers for not clearing roadways at vehicle accidents. Courts have ruled that in a vehicle accident the fire department is in charge. If it were something else more police oriented then they would have control. I'm sure the same will happen in the nurses case.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit, are you sure you want to go to the Tractor fest? It sounds like you need to take it easy.

@Candy we'll be in the market for a mattress as soon as I can make it happen. Not sure if that's going to mean a new platform or not.

got steak cooked for dinner and that's done. Sharpened the blade to my Stanley 78 and popped it back in, now I cant get the cut to be just right… I'm either way too deep or not cutting at all and I'm nowhere near the depth stop. /scratches head/

Going to go cancel my Oct camping trip and book a flight instead. I hope Cooper the dog appreciates what I do for him!


----------



## GaryC

shop talk…..killed a cotton mouth right outside the door…shop door.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Ready and willing to go!

See you around 10ish in the morning….


----------



## rhybeka

@Gary please keep it there! I hope it was a baby!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Harvey's rain has set in this evening, suppose to be moved out by the morning…..


----------



## bandit571

It is supposed to stay south of I-70, tomorrow…..fine by me…


----------



## mudflap4869

Just the snake skin outside the shop door. Looked to be about a four footer. Got paid this morning and wiped out the account at Sleep Number. I don't know why the old broad didn't pay for half, she is going to take up 2/3 of it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, we have timber rattlers around here that are Federally protected, if ya wanna kill them, you hafta coax them into the road and accidentally run over them…..


----------



## mojapitt

First chair without armrests


----------



## boxcarmarty

Two day auction starts tomorrow, gonna need a good night sleep to be on my game…..


----------



## DonBroussard

I asked about Duluth Trading shorts a few weeks ago. I did get me a couple of pairs and I like them a lot so far. They do dry quickly as advertised. I consider them my "dress shorts" as opposed to shop shorts.

Welcome home, Bandit. Follow those doctors' orders . . .

Nice chairs, Monte. They look like the chairs in my high school library, before students put their chewing gum under the seats.

Gary-I didn't know you had a (now dead) shop snake. Cottonmouth = bad actor.


----------



## CFrye

Speaking of 'snake' and 'bad acting', reminded me of this video Jeff posted a while back…




View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

Don, when are you going near Andy's again?


----------



## mojapitt

To who it may concern, the target date to congregate in South Tulsa is set for September 30th. I am still trying to make arrangements with them. But that's what I am shooting for.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Nannette and I were talking about that this afternoon. We are going to Ft. Worth, TX for my great-nephew's birthday in two weeks and we'll see if we can stop by for a visit on our way home. A little out of the way but it's time for a visit.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-My brother-in-law is the tall Cajun man in that commercial at 0:22. He is the one in the water.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Plan change. We will plan to visit with Andy and Carol in mid-October. I have our conference in OKC, about 90 minutes for their place around Tulsa.


----------



## mojapitt

What date in October? Maybe we can meet there.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy-My brother-in-law is the tall Cajun man in that commercial at 0:22. He is the one in the water.
> 
> - Don Broussard


You're related to a star! Heeheehee!!


----------



## mojapitt

At work Candy?


----------



## CFrye

Nope! Veggin' in front of the home 'puter.


----------



## GaryC

It was the first cottonmouth I've killed here. Got several copperheads. Marty, I/m all for protecting those rattlers…. I just think they need their shots as early as possible


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Been raining all night here. Think i. Figured out my 78 issue, but it's too cold to get out of bed!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain has moved out and so has the temps, 55* out there this morning…..


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah, i went back to sleep until a few minutes ago. Still raining tho. :/


----------



## bandit571

Morning…...not doing much around here….

Time to take all them pills…


----------



## mojapitt

Awake. Major head cold, shows signs of becoming a chest cold also. Lots of work to try to accomplish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. We have a mouse in the camper. Maybe I should get a snake to catch it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-My conference is October 15-17. We'll be leaving OKC on Wednesday, October 18 so I'm thinking that would be the day we'd try to visit with Andy and Carol. I have not coordinated with them yet though.

By the way, I'm getting prizes to raise money again for Water For People. Just in case you want to do a bit of research, here is the link to Charity Navigator's review of Water For People. If anyone would care to donate an item, you can contact me here or via my e-mail at [email protected] Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Throw a rat snake in the camper. It should not take too long. The next problem will be how to get the rat snake out of the camper.


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately Don, that's when my wife comes home from Russia. Gotta be here then.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Howdy folks!
> We went today and bought a new Sleep Number bed (Matt, tell Mrs. Mainiac they are on sale). Will be delivered on or about the 9th. That gives us time to build the platform for it, I hope. I d love to do dovetails, however, I think pocket holes will carry the day, er bed.
> I ve been watching the videos of the Utah RN that was arrested for obstruction for following her hospital s policy of not allowing police to draw blood on an unconscious patient without a warrant. She was later released without charges. Scary, sad, infuriating, are a few words that come to mind.
> Bandit, welcome back! Please take care of yourself.
> Monte, looking forward to seeing your version of that Rockyblue Woodworks dresser!
> Knotcurser is working on Eddie s portrait … spoiler alert! It is the one of him in his overalls(it is cropped above his hand).
> William s wife, Lisa is in Houston, Texas working security. Please keep her in your prayers. Don t know how long she ll be there.
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

The VA helped us get ours and with the adjustable frame also. I could not do without it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Last night I pulled a video off YouTube for the first time. It was a CNC video about 3D carving, and it was moderately critical of the X-Carve. Holy CRAP, do NOT speak ill of the X-Carve or you'll be attacked as a liar, an elitist, a bought-and-paid-for shill, and any number of other things. The funny part is, all these idiots that flooded the comments to call me a liar were saying the EXACT SAME THING I said in the video, just in different words.

The problem started with the new book I got in the mail, written by the creator of the X-Carve machine. It's titled "getting started in 3D carving" and it presents the X-Carve as a "3D Carving Machine." Then it goes on to tell you about its software, never mentioning that the software will NOT allow you to 3D carve with their machine, not by any definition most people would use for "3D carving." Then it presents several projects, none of which are even close to 3D. What it doesn't tell you until the very end of the book, in a little section, is that their software may SOMEDAY allow 3D carving. But they still market it right now as a "3D carving machine."

So I made a video showing myself making a true 3D carving with the CNC shark. While you watch the carving, I talk about how you need special software to do 3D carving. That the basic stuff won't do the job. Pretty straight forward, right?

I immediately get flooded with comments accusing me of misleading folks because "the X-Carve WILL 3D carve if you get different software!" It didn't matter that that's EXACTLY what I said in the video! Folks see that expensive CNC Shark and they immediately shut their brains off and stop listening to what the video actually says. They get pissed off because they spent a bunch of money on the X-Carve, and they're going to defend it even if it's not being attacked.

So I am fielding comment after comment saying I'm a liar because "blah-blah-blah", even though the video says exactly what they say it didn't say. And forget reasoning with them, people are NEVER wrong. I finally got fed up and deleted the video. Today I re-recorded the audio and removed the word X-Carve. Even though video says pretty much the same thing, I guarantee many of those same folks will now have no problem with it. Their ears will suddenly become open and they will hear what the video is actually saying, simply because their favorite brand wasn't specifically mentioned.

I have learned a LOT about human nature over the years in this business:

1. They are fiercely loyal to the brand they happen to own, even if it's crap.

2. They only hear what they want to hear, even if it's the opposite of what is actually being said.

3. If they can't afford something, it needs to be attacked without mercy and those who own it as well.

3. And they will say things on the internet that they wouldn't dream of saying to someone's face because a keyboard is a greater confidence builder than booze.

Don't get me wrong, I'm venting, but I'm not really complaining about my job. I love it, and I'm very lucky to make a good living doing what I do. I'm mostly saying people are fascinating, and the internet makes them even more so. I might someday quit this whole woodworking thing and try to earn a PhD studying how the internet has changed the very core of what we are as a society


----------



## johnstoneb

Stumpy
When I retired and started woodworking a lot more friends asked me if I was going to go into business. I told them I didn't want to ruin a good hobby and that I had all the interaction i ever wanted with the public.
Your experiences just really reinforce that. There are some real stupid people out there and they don't know it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey, I just noticed we passed 13 million views on YouTube! Not THAT big of a milestone, but at least an excuse for an extra cold one this evening


----------



## TaySC

Stumpy, I saw that video and have no clue why people get so defensive. It isn't like what you said wasn't the truth.

#CollegeFootballIsBack


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, Ron White it best. "You can't fix stupid"


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I hope by extra cold one you mean one extra cube of ice in a glass of whiskey. It does change the flavor. Your choice on type Irish,Scottish,American or Japanese( I haven't had a chance to try the Japanese style)


----------



## mojapitt

For Bill and anyone else who wants to see how my mirrors work. This is as close as I get to a blog.

The outside pieces are completely finished before I start. They are laid face down at the proper width for the finished mirror.










Then you lay the mirror on them. I leave 2" at each end. I use spacers the same thickness of the mirror.










I use silicone adhesive on the back of the mirror where the cross straps go.










I use 1-1/4" cabinet screws to fasten the ends down.










I use 3 straps across the back, 2" wide each. These are 5/16" thick. These are ash because it was the first hardwood board I came to that would work.










After assembly, I don't move it for about 6 hours to let the adhesive setup.

I use 1/4" thick mirrors. However, you may want to use 1/8" thick. They are slightly cheaper and a lot less weight. Normally I only use standard sizes. But this one is special cut for customer (41"x51"). Probably weighs 30-35 lbs.










I use heavy duty D-ring hangers on them.


----------



## mojapitt

Had I used standard size mirrors, the 2 together would cost about $60 and I would charge $300 to sell them. These 2 together cost $180 and I am charging $400. Certainly not losing money, but I prefer standard size mirrors.


----------



## mojapitt

Had I used standard size mirrors, the 2 together would cost about $60 and I would charge $300 to sell them. These 2 together cost $180 and I am charging $400. Certainly not losing money, but I prefer standard size mirrors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got it. Thanks Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got it. Thanks Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will make one or two this week. I've got a piece of walnut in my shop that is split down the middle. Should be a good board to use for that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just as I suspected, one guy who was being a real jerk about the video last night had the opposite reaction to it today. Same video, same message in the video, just no mention of X-Carve by name and suddenly ears open and people actually hear what's being said instead of what they imagine is being said.


----------



## mojapitt

That's where I like them. You use pieces that don't make good boards. Less waste.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You should Blog about the mirror Monte! Say something about Sawstop in the blog too. You'll have a blast!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Well , Candy's 99 explorer finally bit the dust, blew a head gasket, but i got 150k out of it for 3k .. not bad so i had to get another vehicle, bought another Explorer.. like them .. is an 07 with 98k miles excellent service history , etc.. Loaded Candy in the back seat, turned the Ac on and she was as happy as a clam … that was the critical test… Bought it from a private party , it was garage kept all its life, same dealer did all the service, , an older guy, it looks like new, had seat covers on it .. never sat in the original leather … go figure , got to do a new plug to pull my boat and haul wood, has those 3 seat deals that all folds down, candy now has the entire back.. unless im hauling trash .
After all the years doing body work and custom painting, my affection for vehicles is limited, to sound , mechanically sound … I have owned and driven every thing i care to … safe and sound work for me .


----------



## StumpyNubs

> bought another Explorer.. like them .. is an 07 with 98k miles excellent service history , etc..
> 
> - CharlesNeil


There's something about a car purchase that just makes us feel good. I always love that feeling, whether it's an old work truck or a fancy-go-to-church car


----------



## Gene01

After 3 days, the giddyness leaves for me. Now, woodworking tools are a different ball of wax. 
Neither one excites Phyllis. But a new sewing machine will have her on cloud nine for a long time.


----------



## mojapitt

Cars don't do much for me, new tools do though.

Stumpy, Cricket would be closing my blog if I replied to the stupid people you do. There would be a verbal version of flipping them off I am sure.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I never think much about a vehicle when I buy it. But if I have good luck with it, I often miss it when it's gone.

Got any fishing done?


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, what are you working on now that the beds and chairs are out of the shop?


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, I wondered what happened to the video. I clicked on it after you had pulled it.
FYI: The 'Candy' Charles is referring to is his rescue husky. My Explorer (or Exploder, as Andy refered to it) died long ago.


----------



## bandit571

Tractor Fest Field Trip has been completed..inspite of the rain drops..









Something for Sandra…









Something for Marty….









Something for Monte…









Even has dust collection! 









Something for Candy…









Something for those that have "Iron Butts"...









Spent a dollar here..









15 here…









And a Type 9 Stanley No. 4 for $8…..plus lunch….









Had about every size there is of these…...and most were running!
Lots of walking…I didn't do too bad…..going to take the rest of the night off. And rest up….


----------



## DonBroussard




----------



## mojapitt

I really like the saw


----------



## CFrye

PURDY!!



> Something for Candy…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

Debating on whether to go again tomorrow, or Monday…..I did see a saw set…but $10 was a bit too much…

Saw Mill also had a bunch of logs sitting outside. They were using a backhoe, with forks on the front, to load each log. 









Wasn't able to"ID" that stack of slabs….might have been Poplar?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bad golf today, but sitting and waiting for good barbecue.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo everyone…been off here for a bit…busy, busy, busy…I heard about Eddie…very sad to hear it…gonna miss him….found the new thread (yay me…)....hope you are all doing great!


----------



## mojapitt

Sue!


----------



## rhybeka

I still vote poplar… let me grab the close ups I took. 

mmmm bbq


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, barbecue is always better than golf for me.


----------



## MadJester

Monte!


----------



## rhybeka

I also managed to get a pic of Campy the shop cat


----------



## theoldfart

Monte, how far are you from Rapid City? We are in Custer state park and there is a bison round up on Sept 29. Supposed to be a big event with thousands of spectators. At the same time there is an arts fest. Didn't know if this was a venue that would be profitable for you.

This is the most beautiful place we've ever been to so far.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, I am 42 miles from Rapid City. Drive it every day. The Buffalo round-up is impressive, but more for smaller items than furniture.


----------



## mojapitt

Stop by, I will give you some wood.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-That's Kevin, not Don. His signature line quotes DonW.


----------



## theoldfart

Monte, thanks for the offer but I have to decline. We are headed to Toronto after leaving here and I already have some stock from friends that I'm worried may not make it across the border. Even worse can I get back to the US without having it confiscated? 
I will say, you live in the most beautiful country I've ever seen.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not good with names.

Our territory is an oasis in the middle of a lot of bland.


----------



## theoldfart

Hell-uva-nice oasis. What town Monte?
We were here a week ago then headed up to Montana, Glacier. The smoke was really bad. Missoula was in a ground cloud. A chalet in Glacier burned to the ground, trails we hiked were closed the next day due to fire. And we thought grizzlies would be a problem.


----------



## mojapitt

I am in Whitewood, 6 miles from Sturgis


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill. No such thing as bad golf. It's a very good vocabulary expanding experience. Through frustration you can even invent new wirty durds. AND Less expensive than breaking golf clubs. This from someone who hasn't played since the 60s. Knee took a bullet in Viet Nam in 1970.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Came home today without a John Deere, but I bought a horse drawn cultivator that I can paint green. I'll try for a Kubota next week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent my afternoon building a chicken coop, guess I'm becoming a chicken farmer…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty are you gonna make Checkers pull that cultivator?


----------



## boxcarmarty

There was a Bailey 5 1/4 in the auction that caught my eye, but the side was busted out of it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty are you gonna make Checkers pull that cultivator?
> 
> - CFrye


I figure between Checkers pulling and Debbie walking behind, I could get a garden out next year…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Came home today without a John Deere, but I bought a horse drawn cultivator that I can paint green. I ll try for a Kubota next week…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Like the one in "The Outlaw Josey Wales"?


----------



## CFrye

Video…if you recover from suggesting that to Debbie!

Or, better yet, video *OF* you suggesting that to Debbie!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's only bad golf as compared to par. I have fun either way. I did get par on one hole. We won't talk about the other holes.

Kevin, I saw that about the chalet so I looked it up. It was a neat place and was built in 1903 it said. Sad that it had to burn down. The article said firefighters did their best to save it, but to no avail.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, chickens provide half my favorite breakfast


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Came home today without a John Deere, but I bought a horse drawn cultivator that I can paint green. I ll try for a Kubota next week…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Kubotas are nice too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Marty, chickens provide half my favorite breakfast
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If you would have chicken sausage and eggs for breakfast…...


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Bill, it was a big loss. I think right now there are 23,000 people fighting the Montana fires. There are fires in Wyoming too, that's where the smoke here is coming from. Looks like LA has a big one too. Just hope all the fire fighters keep safe.


----------



## GaryC

Watch those Kubota's, Marty. Mine likes to play in the mud


----------



## DIYaholic

*SUE!!!*


----------



## bandit571

Backsaw and the No.4 plane have been cleaned up…..methinks it is about time to call it a night

Was that a Randy sighting?

Say Goodnight, Gracie….


----------



## DIYaholic

Goodnight, Gracie….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, chickens provide half my favorite breakfast
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Do you eat pickled eggs for breakfast too???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad ya made it here Sue, you had us all a bit worried…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Video…if you recover from suggesting that to Debbie!
> 
> Or, better yet, video *OF* you suggesting that to Debbie!
> 
> - CFrye


If it doesn't work out, I can always move to SD and drink beer with Randy while we watch Monte work…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bacon and eggs here.


----------



## mojapitt

We need truck drivers here also Marty


----------



## mojapitt

Think customers would care if I take a few days off?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna be a busy day, gotta go to dad's for lunch, mow down in Brown County, and repair one of the three bandsaws I broke yesterday while cutting rafters for the chicken coop. Then, finish the chicken coop so I can bring the chickens over here from next door. Maybe I can borrow a couple of Andy's horses so I can heard them up….


----------



## mojapitt

Checkers can herd your chickens.


----------



## mojapitt

Since you are taking on the chickens, does that mean Bob isn't doing well?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bob starts therapy next week, but it's gonna be a long time before he gets to come home (if he does at all). With the damage that has been done, I don't think he'll be able to take care of himself again…..


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad.

Getting old ain't for sissies


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll paint the coop to look like a KFC…..


----------



## Gene01

> I think I ll paint the coop to look like a KFC…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Now, that's a stroke of pure genius. Funny, too.


----------



## mojapitt

> I think I ll paint the coop to look like a KFC…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I am with Gene. Great idea


----------



## bandit571

Couldn't do much with the scratch awl….made a tip for the North Bros. No.33H.










Ratcheting nut-driver?

Plane has been tuned up..









Seems to be working..









Maybe I can send the shavings to Gene?









Saw has been cleaned up..









That I can see myself …









While trying to take a picture…
Resting up today….stairs to the shop are kicking my butt…..still need to get this mess OFF my bench….









May dig the Cherry out, and make a small box…..have to replace the one Stumpy got….

BTW…Morning to ya…..fellow Humans, and lurkers ( you too, Randy)


----------



## mojapitt

My cold wants me to take a nap, my mind says I need to go make chairs.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Lost power this a.m. for 4 hours. We heard there was a kaboom at the substation in town. Of course, it came back on 2 minutes after I lugged the generator up from the barn.


----------



## ssnvet

Met a guy at the dump yesterday who has the coolest little truck.

There's a huge, lockable storage compartment between the rear wheels and the cab that goes all the way through from sided to side.










4WD, 1-ton capacity, drop sides and tail gate, 4-speed manual trainy.










The guy is a cabinet maker and this is his work truck. They don't sell these in the US, so he bought it used in the UK and had it shipped home. Then he restored the truck 100%.

He said these are really popular in Europe, and that they have a lot of parts in common with other VW vehicles that are sold in the U.S., so getting parts was no trouble.

Here it is parked next to my 78 GMC


----------



## rhybeka

cute truck, Matt!

SO just got home from her familial visit. I on the other hand, cut some pegboard for her 16×20 frame project. Now to figure out the angles I need to build a stand for the same frame to sit on a table and not fall over.


----------



## ssnvet

I had a minor TS mishap yesterday….

I was cutting plywood for my speaker build and had placed my cut panels on top of the fence and left the blade running while I was sorting through my boards for the next set up.

I bumped one of the panels and it fell on to the blade and kicked back at me.

Fortunately, I was standing to the side and it only gave me a whack on the knuckles….. but still hurt. The scar is on the inside surface of the plywood, so the piece is not a loss.










I'm was pretty ticked at my self for being so sloppy… so I spent the next hour or so picking up the shop, so I can stop tripping over my messes.


----------



## ssnvet

I've got all the stock cut for the speakers. I have solid White Oak top and bottom panels, and plywood sides that will have the end grain covered (accept for the back side).

I'm ready to cut the circular holes in the front slab… which is 7/8" thick


----------



## mudflap4869

I went to Lowe's to buy some lumber. They wanted $100 plus tax for three 1" x 8" x 8' red oak boards. that was about half the lumber I need for the project at hand. Darn near double the price from last time. Oh yeah, it was also crappy lumber. Brought my little fat ass home empty handed. Now I need to inventory the stock that I have on hand, and go back to the drawing board for a new plan. I know that I have some 3/4×12 pine that I can rip to size, but it just aint oak. Bitch session over. ( for the moment.)


----------



## ssnvet

After all that, I took a break for lunch and a cold one… Then Mary showed up and said her plans for the day got scrubbed, so she wanted to work on her project.

I had been looking for a way to spend time with her, so I listed some ideas of things we could do. The last item on the list was to design and make her own shop project… and I was very pleased that this was the option she chose.

So we looked at ideas on the inter-webby and she decided that she wanted to make a little box. We scanned through dozens of pics and this is the one that inspired her the most…










she likes the clean simple look that looks to the woods natural figure for it's beauty.


----------



## ssnvet

So we layed out a quick plan and even looked up the Golden Ratio for help sizing the length and width.

Then she picked through my bin of cut-offs and found a nicely figured stub of Walnut and a slab of Maple. And we managed to re-saw and square up the top board.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like a perfect project for your day Matt


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, lumber prices are only going to get worse. I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: Just tried to check in on Woodnet…..was a "No-Go"! Unsecured website! Firefox will not let me go to the site, nada. Might check and see what they did?

Wood looks great….almost as good as that smile she has…


----------



## mojapitt

The doctor said that I need to start wearing good dust mask in the shop. What does everyone use out there?


----------



## bandit571

My beard…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Glad you weren't hurt, I don't think any emergency saw braking system would have avoided that.

Busted my hump the last couple of days cleaning up for my Labor Day BBQ so i'm way behind.

Stumpy, I was a bit confused when your video disappeared. People can be rotten a lot of the time. Don't take it personally.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, several years ago I came down with what may have been some form of 'cedar fever', after cutting some mystery wood on the band saw. I couldn't do ANYTHING without getting short of breath, not even talk or eat. Put me totally out of commision for 3 weeks. It was not fun at all. After that I got one of these from Lee Valley 









and a couple of replacement filters. It worked great. When it came time to change the filters I couldn't find the spares. Later when I found them I couldn't find the mask (where's that eye rolling happy face when I need it?).

Any way, these days we use these from Lowe's.









Neither option fogs up our glasses when they're adjusted properly.


----------



## mojapitt

For the SawStop lovers


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hullo everyone…been off here for a bit…busy, busy, busy…I heard about Eddie…very sad to hear it…gonna miss him….found the new thread (yay me…)....hope you are all doing great!
> 
> - MadJester


So nice to see you Sue and glad you found time to check in.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte, several years ago I came down with what may have been some form of cedar fever , after cutting some mystery wood on the band saw. I couldn't t do ANYTHING without getting short of breath, not even talk or eat. Put me totally out of commission for 3 weeks. It was not fun at all. After that I got one of "these"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


I highly recommend this one. I have 3 for anyone who comes over and they work great and filters are cheap to buy to.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## mojapitt

Gary, that's not a dust mask.


----------



## CFrye

Pirated picture from Andy's daughter's Facebook page!


----------



## mojapitt

I talked with Kim (his daughter) last week because I kept missing Andy. She said that Andy and Carol were both doing well.


----------



## Gene01

ANDY, ELLA. Hey. Great to see you both.
Thanks for the pirate job, Candy.


----------



## Gene01

Back from the trail ride. ROUGH GOING! And really dusty. But we made it about 35 miles. Great fun with Phyl, our son, DIL and the grand kids + the dog. Phyl and I made a pact to do it again next month. Just the two of us. Maybe go a different direction. On the map, it looks like there is about 200 miles of interconnected trails through the mountains. From high desert to the tall pines. No towns, hardly any other people, just the occasional elk.


----------



## MadJester

Hey guys…had minimal picking today but managed to get all these (plus two No. 7's that are still out in the jeep so didn't make the pic…) for $100….there is a 3,4,S18 knuckle, a 60 1/2, 9 1/2 along with two maroon 220's and a made in England G12-020….slim but tasty pickins!!! I'll have them listed on eBay sometime this month…I'm a bit backed up with the hand planes right now…have at least ten more that need cleaning along with this group…some have small issues, but not the ones that count!!!


----------



## MadJester

Monte, I started using one like this a few months ago…prior to that, my old one was just not keeping out the rust "taste" when I was cleaning tools…haven't needed to change the filters yet, and it's still holding up great…


----------



## GaryC

uh.Oh…wrong mask…..


----------



## diverlloyd

I use the harborfrieght neoprene dust mask. I put it on and talk to myself in the shop in bane's voice from batman. "No one care who I was until I put on the mask".


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m was pretty ticked at my self for being so sloppy…
> - Mainiac Matt


Did you put yourself in time out???


----------



## boxcarmarty

WHAT!!! we hafta use dust masks now???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I think you should wear any and all safety gear available to you. It might be your only hope to get to St Louis.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will wear a dust mask occasionally, but then I can't wear glasses. Instead I try to do a better job of removing the dust in the air with my shop air cleaner and dust collector. I definitely wear a mask when finishing that filters VOCs.


----------



## mojapitt

The doctor said that I need to work in a dust-free environment. Best choice is respirators.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, the only way to be dust free is a mask.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Monte could get a Scott Air Pak from a surplus store. That'll keep him dust-free for an hour, so he'd need about 12/day and a recharging station.

Sue-Welcome to your new home here. Looks like you got a nice selection of planes there. I have a No. 19 knuckle cap, and it feels really right in my hand.

Matt-I am glad you weren't standing behind the blade when that project piece went airborne. Could've been WAY worse than a sore hand.


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta work graves tonight, get off at 7:30. Go home take a nap and be back to work at 3 for swing shift. Fun Labor Day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

True…..an SCBA would also be dust free. It would also be comfort free.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wear the 3M disposables when Debbie yells at me and reminds me I have COPD…..


----------



## mojapitt

Debbie has her hands full


----------



## bandit571

One does not need a dust mask when making these things…









Been running the "new" plane around on the remaining Cherry..









Not doing to badly…









For an old plane….

Trying to see what I can cobble up out of this stack…









I think Boris stole the plans, again…


----------



## TaySC

Is a knuckle block plane the same as a low angle block plane?


----------



## bandit571

Depends on who put the lever cap on which plane. Mine is on a Stanley No. 9-1/2. None of my low angle planes have the knuckle cap.


----------



## DonBroussard

> True…..an SCBA would also be dust free. It would also be comfort free.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


True that.


----------



## Doe

> Monte, thanks for the offer but I have to decline. We are headed to Toronto after leaving here and I already have some stock from friends that I m worried may not make it across the border. Even worse can I get back to the US without having it confiscated?
> I will say, you live in the most beautiful country I ve ever seen.
> 
> - theoldfart


Are you back yet? So far as I know, they won't let dirt cross the border, live edge is iffy, and green wood is really bad. If it's rectangular and dry, they seem to be happy about it coming into Canada - not sure about the other way.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Doe


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….even IF it is a Monday…


----------



## Gene01

Here's one for Candy…maybe Monte, too.


----------



## mojapitt

There's a couple funny stories that go with that Gene….....


----------



## MadJester

> Is a knuckle block plane the same as a low angle block plane?
> 
> - TaySC


I don't think I've come across one yet…it was one of those caps that were innovative at the time but are a little more fiddly to work with…even when they changed the design after the first ones…


----------



## Gene01

I'll bet so, Monte. Love to hear 'em. You've had some really good ones.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Labor Day… time to go a laboring


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, how was project day with Mary?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Happy Labor Day. Time to labor our way home.


----------



## mojapitt

For my Labor Day, I am spending 16 of the 24 hours at my real job. Ugh


----------



## theoldfart

Doe, havn't crossed the border yet. I think I'm going to knock the bark off the one live edge. Then we'll see what happens.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning!

Dust masks : I use the one with a lever on the front as a quick release. I actually need to bring it home from Whits or buy a second one.

Here's the patio pic finally. Still not sure about if they're or aren't load bearing









They don't look like they should be


----------



## bandit571

Have a couple errands to run, lunch, nap, then try to get to west liberty later this afternoon?

Maybe tomorrow ( this is still a Monday..) I can try that new saw blade from Gary, to resaw a bit of that Flame Cherry…Haven't decided about how to do the lid, this time around….


----------



## Gene01

Becky, they're not designed for load bearing but, those sure look like they are. There's one way to find out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I use the same one as Sue, it works great provided I'm clean shaven but the scruffier I am, the more air I can feel being pulled around the perimeter. I had to make a couple cutting boards in half the time I usually a lot to make one after getting home from vacation and sanding takes forever (still no drum sander), had no dusty boogers afterwards so that's probably a good thing.

Matt, I saw a truck I'd like too on Bald Head island, apparently there are very few real cars & trucks (except for builders, fire & police) so everyone has golf carts. That apparently won't get it done when delivering various stuff to different businesses throughout the island so the ferry takes care of logistics for most stuff coming from the main land and they have these:













































They can also be had in 4×4 but I'm not sure how you'd go about registering one to use on the road.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I concur with Gene. Those shouldn't have been load bearing but they are in that case. No way that roof can support itself without posts.


----------



## TaySC

> Beka, I concur with Gene. Those shouldn t have been load bearing but they are in that case. No way that roof can support itself without posts.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I concur with both. Those have to be holding a load as there isn't anything else holding up that huge overhang. Very poor design to say the least.


----------



## rhybeka

> Becky, they re not designed for load bearing but, those sure look like they are. There s one way to find out.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Bahahahaha- take them out??  I was wondering if I could put 4×4s in or if it should be 6×6s? I still have to figure out what kind of substrate is needed for the tile and such. Luckily time is the one thing I do have.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, I concur with Gene. Those shouldn t have been load bearing but they are in that case. No way that roof can support itself without posts.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I concur with both. Those have to be holding a load as there isn t anything else holding up that huge overhang. Very poor design to say the least.
> 
> - TaySC


Well, it's held that way for almost 12 years that we've been in the house and longer so I'll consider muself blessed for now. I'd bet it was a homeowner DIY before us. I'll make it right if I can. Or at least closer to right!


----------



## firefighterontheside

4×4 would be strong enough, but 6×6 is less likely to twist.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, where I get the old mine wood, they have oak beams there also. They are 14' long and 12"x12". Should hold the weight for you and they would be a historical conversation piece! Just a thought.


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't tried to lift one,I think it would probably be a 2 person carry.


----------



## Gene01

Three seasoned 4X4s and a sistered glued and stitch nailed 2 by companion beam to the existing one would be my suggestion. Or, you could go whole hog and use an exterior grade glue lam.
A different option, just as good, IMO, would be to place the 4X4s tight against the full width of the existing 2 by, and run another 2 by on the opposite (outer/inner) face of the 4X4s and bolt through both the 2 bys and the posts. 
You could nail several 1X spacers between the Two 2 bys and box in the bottom. Would help with twisting and give a more finished look.


----------



## diverlloyd

Auction today was a not to bad for me. First item was a steel work mate with all four plastic dogs and in very good condition. I figured the $4 I bought it for was a good deal the wife was waiting on some furniture but it went to high for her. She wanted to try some refinishing and then sale them but oh well maybe if she wants to sand so bad I could make something for her to sand.

Beka I-beam is what I would do but I have a couple just laying around.


----------



## TaySC

> Beka, I concur with Gene. Those shouldn t have been load bearing but they are in that case. No way that roof can support itself without posts.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I concur with both. Those have to be holding a load as there isn t anything else holding up that huge overhang. Very poor design to say the least.
> 
> - TaySC
> 
> Well, it s held that way for almost 12 years that we ve been in the house and longer so I ll consider muself blessed for now. I d bet it was a homeowner DIY before us. I ll make it right if I can. Or at least closer to right!
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka, let me clarify my earlier post.

The house that I grew up in had those exact same style tresses (or whatever they are called) on the side of our carport. In fact, in the town I lived in that was an extremely common house build and they were everywhere. I'm no engineer, so take this with a grain of salt, but with so much overhang, I don't see how they could not be load bearing.

I've seen some of those same houses today now have round columns. I'm sure some did it for the looks factor, but I have to believe that columns are more solid and do a better job supporting the overhang.

Long story short, no, I don't think you are in danger of your roof collapsing, but if you are looking to dress them up, I certainly wouldn't try removing them completely unless you get someone to first put up some columns or something to hold the load.

Just my 2 cents and again, I am not an engineer, so this is just my opinion.


----------



## mojapitt

I find it amazing how productive the mucous membranes are when irritated.


----------



## bandit571

Went back to the Tractor Fest, saw set was gone, drat.

For Marty..









I think he could power this one up?

For Monte..









They had the saw mill running today. filled the dust collector up…









Had the log loader at the ready….









Had one about ready to go..









Had the "power plant" all hooked up..









I think this would work for Monte, or..Bill?









Saw Mill was a donation to the Lion's Park, in West Liberty, OH. Not sure what they do with the sawn lumber….


----------



## mojapitt

I would like to get one of the big blade saws. Probably won't happen. I do want a new sawmill next year.

Maybe I will buy a woodmizer, SawStop and Festool next year and post them in a forum topic.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte with the deep pockets.


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty shallow pockets. Most of it is just wish list yet. Have to figure out buildings first.


----------



## mojapitt

What you want vs what you get. I want a new sawmill, probably won't happen. I want a new 5 hp tablesaw, will probably upgrade my Grizzly to 5 hp for $450. I would like Festool, but there's plenty of good tools for less out there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, I was a bit confused when your video disappeared. People can be rotten a lot of the time. Don t take it personally.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I didn't take the comments (which were from just a handful of people) personally. But it was clear that some people were hearing that brand name at the beginning, and shutting their brains off. They didn't hear what the video was actually saying, they just thought "he's criticizing a tool I own" and their ears stop listening. So I took out the brand name, and even though the video now says pretty much the same thing, the same guys are having a totally different reaction. Two of them said "great video". It's amazing how people hear what they want to hear, not always what is actually being said.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I have been looking at building a sawmill but I don't have the space for one.


----------



## mojapitt

My sawmill is homemade. Does everything I need it to do. So a replacement is low on the priority list.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for thinking of me Bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got home from Branson.
I would like a sawmill too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Look. At this baby on my auction site. 12" brand new jointer. Can't find anything about it. Anybody ever heard of turn pro.
http://bid.bclauction.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?bcl9/21


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah I have seen a lot of nice looking homemade ones. But I do like the woodmizer's log loading arm that I have seen. Seems like a good idea, maybe when we buy another house.


----------



## mojapitt

Hydraulic loader is what I like.

Bill, never heard of it. Gotta be something on the web.


----------



## mojapitt

Tough to find anything Bill. Looks like it's a $3000 unit. Can't find any reviews or other information.


----------



## Gene01

Saw one on ebay. NIB, $2980.


----------



## mojapitt

Bored at work tonight. My job is to answer the phone and make them believe someone cares about their problem. I might actually take care of the problem if it's a patient.


----------



## bandit571

About like the Maytag Man…..


----------



## mojapitt

I got a call once that the automatic door opener wasn't working. When I got there, a gentleman was standing outside. I opened the door and said "it wasn't locked, you could have come in". His reply was "You can't expect us to open the door ourselves". I wanted to trip him.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> My sawmill is homemade. Does everything I need it to do. So a replacement is low on the priority list.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Just remember when you upgrade I would like to buy yours.

Also do not forget next year to come early so you can cut down 30 or so Red Ceder trees and maybe a walnut.


----------



## mojapitt

> My sawmill is homemade. Does everything I need it to do. So a replacement is low on the priority list.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Just remember when you upgrade I would like to buy yours.
> 
> Also do not forget next year to come early so you can cut down 30 or so Red Ceder trees and maybe a walnut.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


With an offer like that, I might show up the week before.


----------



## TaySC

Gotta get this off of 666…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Except that now 666 is in your post…...wait….now it's in mine too.


----------



## mojapitt

I am the 666 post. Stuck with that.


----------



## DonBroussard

I spent most of the day today building a porch swing frame for one of our former neighbors. Not worthy of a project post, though. Pressure treated lumber: 4×4's, one tubasix, one tubafour with through bolts at each joint. "Client was very happy".


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Beka, where I get the old mine wood, they have oak beams there also. They are 14 long and 12"x12". Should hold the weight for you and they would be a historical conversation piece! Just a thought.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Bring me a truck load, sounds like the makings of a pole barn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Day 3 of being a chicken farmer is pretty exhausting, I don't even have the coop finished and I've moved it 3 times…..


----------



## mojapitt

Surely Debbie would take care of the chickens for you?


----------



## boxcarmarty

My niece came and got the ducks this evening, she used duct tape to round 'em up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Surely Debbie would take care of the chickens for you?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She's the reason I had to move it, she wanted it more accessible in the winter…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Day 3 of being a chicken farmer is pretty exhausting, I don t even have the coop finished and I ve moved it 3 times…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You should have built a chicken tractor….or did you?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a sneak peak…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I spent most of the day today building a porch swing frame for one of our former neighbors. Not worthy of a project post, though. Pressure treated lumber: 4×4 s, one tubasix, one tubafour with through bolts at each joint. "Client was very happy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don Broussard


They'll be "just a swangin'" now. Good job Don.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Mike? Good deal on a real table saw.
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/d/tablesaw/6292801929.html


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I used to do the maintenance for my father in laws strip mall. He called and said that one of the backdoor door knobs wasn't working. So I drove up there to find out it worked just fine when used like it should be push lever down door opens. Space renter wanted it to open by pushing lever up I told him sorry about his luck it works the way it was intended and that while I was there I would go ahead and hook the alarm back up to the door that was disconnected somehow. Some people just need a good smack to set them in the right track. Call me about something important like power is out,breaker is hot, water heater isn't working etc. Hated when he would go on vacation and I would get the calls. Like one was for a loud buzzing noise coming from a wall. Get there and the next unit had a bad modem that was stuck in a connecting loop so the loud buzz was it trying to connect by dial up with no phone service. Hit the reset button and all was better. Renter of unit wondered what the sound was but just shut his office door.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that's a nice looking saw and a nice fence.


----------



## bandit571

That will bloody well teach me to work on a Monday….Needed a pill or two, to settle the chest down….

Got these all about the same width, for now 
.








Built a jig….









And gave it a try..









Did all the slabs…then I got dumb…..tried to flatten them out with the planes…...Chest was hurting ( forgot about turning the #


Code:


#$

##$ Fan on..grrrrr) Finally said enough was enough….two were close to flat…

Pills are working…finally….sitting here with a fan on high.

Thunderstorm is passing just south of here..nice light show….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ummm…..it's morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, yeah, yeah. I am up


----------



## TaySC

Yawn


----------



## Gene01

Don't push it, Bandit. Planes are even harder to use under 6' of dirt. And, ya got no elbow room.

Holiday festivities are over. Time to get back to the shop. Got some really stress cracked mesquite I'm gonna try filling with body filler. That side will be inside and covered with foam and upholstery material so, I can experiment with coloring the filler. Thinking of using India ink. Bondo is cheaper than epoxy.  Will report the results later.


----------



## mojapitt

43° this morning. Furnace actually run in the house. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

My brother is claiming that there was light frost this morning. I am not seeing anything that cold here.


----------



## Gene01

No frost here. Gotta have moisture for frost…..that and, temps a bit below 60. 
Not complaining a bit, though.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, where I get the old mine wood, they have oak beams there also. They are 14 long and 12"x12". Should hold the weight for you and they would be a historical conversation piece! Just a thought.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Whoa - that would be cool but I'm not sure my truck could handle those on the way back!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…....

Meds are working….

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has come up with a slightly different plan…...details as I get them done…..Might involve Walnut, Poplar(still, for a bottom) and maybe a bit of Maple? Might even involve making a tray…..


----------



## rhybeka

here in Cbus, we woke up to a woodsmoke smell all over town… not sure if it's from wildfires or what. The radio folks said they were getting a lot of calls/emails on it but nobody knew.


----------



## ssnvet

Back at the salt mines today and my blood pressure is already through the roof.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is done…meh

Aaron's dropped off and installed a "new" stove, as our old stove simply fell apart…..will do a rent-to-own thingy, until we can get a better deal…

Lots of sunshine going on, right now.

Matt: That was one of the other reasons I retired…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte I used to do the maintenance for my father in laws strip mall. He called and said that one of the backdoor door knobs wasn t working. So I drove up there to find out it worked just fine when used like it should be push lever down door opens. Space renter wanted it to open by pushing lever up I told him sorry about his luck it works the way it was intended and that while I was there I would go ahead and hook the alarm back up to the door that was disconnected somehow. Some people just need a good smack to set them in the right track. Call me about something important like power is out,breaker is hot, water heater isn t working etc. Hated when he would go on vacation and I would get the calls. Like one was for a loud buzzing noise coming from a wall. Get there and the next unit had a bad modem that was stuck in a connecting loop so the loud buzz was it trying to connect by dial up with no phone service. Hit the reset button and all was better. Renter of unit wondered what the sound was but just shut his office door.
> 
> - diverlloyd


It was designed that way for safety. A person is most likely push it down instead of bringing it up and also a person can fall against it and it will still open.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get a bit..motivated…..and maybe see what trouble I can get into in the shop ?

Might haul a Walnut plank to the shop….maybe try out the "new" mitre saw?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

A 12×12x16 we could use 8 of them in the future for the car port. I have been thinking of cutting down some of the big Red Cedar and get them milled to do it with.


----------



## bandit571

RedCedar would be way to soft…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eastern red cedar would make a fine post. I have ERC posts for the roof over my deck. Mine are 5.5×5.5 and work just fine.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, Bandit is correct. Cedar that size should come to my house to be made into furniture.


----------



## rhybeka

at this rate, I'll have to see what I can afford next year after all of these hurricanes.

So when I went with Bandit to the festival on Saturday, I grabbed some literature from a local place that builds sheds/barns/garages. They had two 10×16s on site that I poked my head into and was pretty impressed. The one was this one: http://miamivalleybarns.com/wp/wpcproduct/the-lofted-garden-shed/

It's pretty plain look, but it's functional and hardy. I'm still wondering about doing a concrete floor, or just doing compacted gravel base and if it would be ok? The joists are 2×4 but the heaviest things in this shop will be the TS and the bench. Granted once it's ALL in, that could be a different story, right? It's just exterior ply on the floor now but I could upgrade it to something else. If I can save some cost, it would be good since it'll probably be going back into building materials. The only other thing I was wondering is the lofted version - I'm not sure where I would mount lights and run the wiring at. The good thing is they also have a lighting package that will run a basic amount of outlets/switches/etc s. it would at least get me started. I just think the lights under the lofts may be too low - especially if they hang.


----------



## rhybeka

scratch that - they don't build on site. :\


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would do a concrete floor. Much more versatile in the long run.


----------



## mudflap4869

My old shop had a gravel floor. Constant frustration because nothing was ever level. Now I have a concrete floor and love it.


----------



## bandit571

My feet hate concrete floors….

Need to empty the camera….did a wee bit of work today…inspite of myself…

"new" 4" x 26" saw was tried out….needs sent out, has NO set in the teeth.

Bandsaw quit…...at least the blade did. Pulley connected to the drive wheel…set screw was LOOSE. Tightened it down TIGHT….runs fine now. Walnut 1×4 x 7' has been cut down to size…..

Shoulders were hurting, and the back area between them, so I stopped for the day….Boss is baking cookies!


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit 



 Here is a set video and do you need a couple saw sets?


----------



## bandit571

Missed the one that was in West Liberty…..was gone yesterday..drat…...might need one….

Used this mitresaw..









But, that is the old 4×24 saw…the 4×26 can't make a cut..









This saw did just find…..at least something worked right, today…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Beka, you could do an in term reunion early 2018 and have a barn (shop) raising. I'm sure several people would be on board to help with free labor. I'd actually be able to make it that far too.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Where s Mike? Good deal on a real table saw.
> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/d/tablesaw/6292801929.html
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's not a bad saw, but I'm so dead set on new…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear ya. New is nice.


----------



## DS

> Where s Mike? Good deal on a real table saw.
> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/d/tablesaw/6292801929.html
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> That s not a bad saw, but I m so dead set on new…
> 
> - MikeinSTL


It obviously was neglected and needs to be cleaned up-a lot. 
Sat underwater during Katrina, perhaps? A few follow up questions could resolve that matter.

FWIW: The Beismeyer fence is probably worth the asking price. 
It's likely not a bad starter saw for someone willing to put in the elbow grease.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I just said I was available for a 14 day deployment to Florida. Florida EMA just requested 15 type 1 task forces. I think that guarantees MO will be deployed. Still have to make the roster, but I have a much better chance than I did the last time.

I thought the same thing about that saw DS. It could be cleaned up to be a good saw and that the fence was worth the price.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Bill, she's headed for Miami. Nature is neither fair nor merciful.


----------



## TaySC

Some of the projections that I have seen have it really coming on land around the SC / NC line, which is right where my family lives (I'm a few hours inland now).

It sounds like this could be another brutal storm.


----------



## mojapitt

NOAA has it circling around the tip of Florida and coming up the west coast of Florida. But she could easily bend early and run up the east coast.


----------



## MadJester

Cleaned up sixteen planes today…less than half were partially cleaned last week and then I started looking around and kept finding more of the buggers…the two on the floor were too damaged…(actual total for the day…18)...they may go up at some point as a parts lot…nothin special about them…

This lot doesn't include about fourteen more that are upstairs…but it was raining so they will have to wait…

Raspberried three knuckles…new wheel…but I like it best out of all the ones I've found so far…it's a Forney, 5" but wide across the face…gonna get those from now on…


----------



## TaySC

> NOAA has it circling around the tip of Florida and coming up the west coast of Florida. But she could easily bend early and run up the east coast.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's also what the Weather Channel is showing right now. I'm not sure that I remember a storm from ghe Atlantic ever going below Florida before like that though. They almost always hug the eastern seaboard and hit a few times between Florida and the Carolinas.

Wherever it hits, let's pray those winds somehow diminish beforehand.


----------



## MadJester

I couldn't lift the box…LOL


----------



## johnstoneb

Loading boats and gear today, Dry boxes and coolers in the morning then 8 days on the Middle Fork of the Salmon back the 15th.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like fun Bruce


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have fun Bruce. Sounds great.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill may be going on a boat ride also


----------



## firefighterontheside

True….and camping too.


----------



## rhybeka

@Yeti at this rate I may have to see if the cost of building supplies triples after this years hurricane season. Largest opening into my yard without a crane is 36 in so it has to be built on site.

As for the concrete or 6×6 sled/plywood floor - pros and cons to both. Either way I better budget for anti fatigue mats. Going to go rustle up a pb&j sammich.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Eastern red cedar would make a fine post. I have ERC posts for the roof over my deck. Mine are 5.5×5.5 and work just fine.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

That is what I intended to do with them and would use something else for the cross beams and rafters maybe the Oak beams


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, Bandit is correct. Cedar that size should come to my house to be made into furniture.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

They are your for the taking a lot of them from 10" to 16" at the base


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 43° this morning. Furnace actually run in the house. Ugh
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Quit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Beka, you could do an in term reunion early 2018 and have a barn (shop) raising. I m sure several people would be on board to help with free labor. I d actually be able to make it that far too.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I'll be building a house, wanna help???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I would come help, but I have a hair appointment


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe 2019 Woodstick returns to Martysville for a house raising?


----------



## firefighterontheside

...more like a house razing.


----------



## mudflap4869

I could send Candy to help, she has experience beating hell out of her thumb with a hammer. Every time I think about that thumb my knees go all wobbly. Dang ijut just kept on hitting it and making blood squirt. Slow learner.


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, that's why God made pneumatic nailers


----------



## ssnvet

Cut some circles….

Roughed in with jig saw









Bit got just a little hot 









Finished with template and flush trim bit on the router table


----------



## Gene01

Matt, Milwaukees are known for burning blades when used upside down.


----------



## bandit571

They also make "Scrolling" blades for sabre saws….


----------



## bandit571

Test fit…









Cherry panel, Black Walnut frame piece…


----------



## bandit571

Dumb Crook Story:

A fellow shoplifts a few items at a local Drugstore….and leaves….fine so far….until he comes back in later that day to get his prescriptions filled? Store employees called the cops….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Need to use one of those down cut blades when cutting upside down…


----------



## CFrye

I don't beat my thumb with a hammer any more. My sweetheart bought me a pair of needle nose vise grips to hold the nails. Idn't he sweet? 

Oh, and a pneumatic nailer!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Maybe 2019 Woodstick returns to Martysville for a house raising?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds great, I'll run out today and buy a new shovel for you to dig the basement…..


----------



## mojapitt

Make sure that new shovel is made by Caterpillar


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Prayers for Florida, they're gonna need it.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-doo Nubber-Roos?

Up half the night with worry… now stumbling around at work attempting to look like I have my act together.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Sunshines!

They'll need more than prayers, Monte. :\ I seriously hope it loses strength though I know that won't happen. Our facility in Puerto Rico is closed today and probably tomorrow, with other facilities to follow soon.

what's wrong, Matt?


----------



## ssnvet

Mary is restricting again (starving herself) ... but now she's 18 and there's very little we can do about it :^(


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I don't have any great solutions for Mary. It's got to be heart wrenching.


----------



## Gene01

Sorry, Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

Her situation is in response to fear and uncertainty about the future and feeling like her life is spiraling out of control. We've learned that eating disorders usually have little to do with the stereo-type of wanting to look like a model, and ultimately revolve around control issues. At it's core, I believe it is a spiritual dilemma and thus has a spiritual solution. Unfortunately, the secular psychologists didn't really have any success with Mary. While I'm sure that they mean well, they ultimately appear to be fishing in the dark.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to convince many people to love and take control of life is tough. Too many fear it.


----------



## mojapitt

On a much lighter note, my wife put garden-fresh chopped jalapenos in my breakfast sandwich this morning. Wow, that wakes you up.


----------



## Gene01

> On a much lighter note, my wife put garden-fresh chopped jalapenos in my breakfast sandwich this morning. Wow, that wakes you up.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Careful, Monte. They burn twice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear Matt. This is something she'll struggle with forever, but hopefully she will learn to manage it.


----------



## rhybeka

There are (at least around me) religious/Christian psychologists. It's a tough position since most things have a spiritual root of some type. Her being 18 now does throw a wrench into things. Do what you can, and make sure you and the missus are taking care of yourselves as well. Talk with your pastor or someone at your church. They may also have some ideas to help Mary as well. Never know!


----------



## ssnvet

> On a much lighter note, my wife put garden-fresh chopped jalapenos in my breakfast sandwich this morning. Wow, that wakes you up.
> - Monte Pittman


This is funny, as one of my co-workers let out a shout this a.m. after biting into a jalapeno in his breakfast sandwich.
Small world.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Sorry to hear about your now-18YO daughter is having those issues. I don't have any suggestions, though. Y'all are in our prayers. Beka's advice for you and Mrs. Maniac to take care of yourselves is wise.


----------



## TaySC

Looks like Irma is starting to turn north. The entire eastern seaboard is in for a doozy.

https://weather.com/storms/hurricane-central/irma-2017/AL112017

If there is anything good about it it's the fact that so often these storms hit a little land and go back out to sea. In the Gulf any direction it goes ends up hitting more land. At least on the eastern seaboard there is a decent chance it goes to sea and dies out.


----------



## ssnvet

> Looks like Irma is starting to turn north. The entire eastern seaboard is in for a doozy.
> - TaySC


With North America so prone to catastrophic weather events, I find it no wonder that the native Americans were nomadic. They understood the seasons and were smart to get out of the way.


----------



## TaySC

> Looks like Irma is starting to turn north. The entire eastern seaboard is in for a doozy.
> - TaySC
> 
> With North America so prone to catastrophic weather events, I find it no wonder that the native Americans were nomadic. They understood the seasons and were smart to get out of the way.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Exactly.

If you think about it, just from a purely weather situation, Florida is a very dangerous place to live during storm season.


----------



## bandit571

Finally….I hope the thing STAYS ON! New internet provider…went from phone lines to cable…...Taken a few tries to get reset up….new wireless gear had to be bought….Grrrr.

There WAS a glue up in the shop this morning….got bored and just hid out in the shop for a while….need to get the camera back together…..before any pictures are made…..I did make a BIG mess in the shop, though…Film @ 2300 hrs….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't make the roster again, so you guys are stuck with me for a while.


----------



## bandit571

Also had to deal with another bat in the house today…..

Pictures ? Well,...NOT of the bat, but…









Glue up #1…..Debating on raised panel in or out…









Dry fit for Glue up #2…missing the ends?








Had to make them, first. Fought a clamp, then got out a pipe clamp..









Side #2 is now in the clamps, too. I started to do a bit on the end panels…..then that bat trouble started….
Figured I had quite enough "fun" for one day…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Dang it Bill!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Dang it Bill!
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I know, right.


----------



## mojapitt

You're missing the really good disasters Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You re missing the really good disasters Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Lol, Monte.

I hope you guys know I don't wish a disaster on anyone, but when you're in my line of work, the only way to do what you're trained to do is for someone to have a disaster.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I didn t make the roster again, so you guys are stuck with me for a while.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Surely there must be some way to get rid of you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte isn't there some kind of chaos you can create up there???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Monte isn t there some kind of chaos you can create up there???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Unfortunately we don't respond to wildland fires.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I could light a fire but I'm not allowed to have any matches…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We do have medical specialists and surgeons on the task force.
FYI, Indiana TF1 responded to Irma with their hazmat response package.


----------



## mojapitt

We aren't prone to natural disasters here.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you need to come to Tulsa September 30th.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/. Finally got to the box store and picked up a glass cutter. Doesn't cut worth a darn in 1/8 in glass.  not quite sure what to do except possibly use the diamond carbide bit in the dermal andchope for the best


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cutting glass is not easy. I've never done it well.


----------



## bandit571

Checked through the Cardiac Monitor…..I'll pass….sending it back tomorrow….I don't Tri-Care would pay for it, anyway.

Sides are out of the clamps..









Side #1, and..









Now, IF I can just find my bench…









Rumour has it, it is here..somewhere…


----------



## mudflap4869

Made some saw dust. Spread some glue. Applied some poly. Philly Cheese steak at the casino. Helped the BOB with saw assembly. Just might have it complete by Easter. Bolts are 1/4" to short. Looks like a trip to a hardware store in the future. Whooped out and ready for bed.
Bill head for DC, that place has been a disaster for over 200 years.


----------



## DonBroussard

Good morning, Nubbers. It's Friday eve! Earlier start of th day for me than usual. Having my morning cups of coffee with a touch of cinnamon. Pretty good stuff


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Don and the rest of the world


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, Candy and I both make our living much h like you. If there is no sick and injured we wouldn't work. We can only be proud that there are people like you who are willing to do it.


----------



## Gene01

> Bill, Candy and I both make our living much h like you. If there is no sick and injured we wouldn t work. We can only be proud that there are people like you who are willing to do it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And, I'm grateful for all you guys.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> We aren t prone to natural disasters here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


At ~800 feet above sea level we get nasty storms around here every so often and maybe a minor earthquake that can't be felt but never any real flooding. A tornado would be the greatest concern and the beset preparation I can have is a basement, good insurance and a detailed record of everything we own (kept in multiple locations).

Most of the disasters around here are of the economic variety driven by a combination of exceptional greed coupled with incompetence by the majority folks who consider themselves in charge.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I too, am grateful for everyone who works in the hospital/emergency field. We just ran a call on an elderly lady with terrible dementia who did NOT want to go to the hospital. It was difficult for us and I KNOW she was going to be difficult at the hospital.

.....and just saw diesel for $3.08


----------



## bandit571

And the Mistake by the Lake….

Morning People…...


----------



## Gene01

An Arizona natural disaster…..Sprayed a cabinet outside. Left it sit while eating lunch. It rained.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps…

Had plans for shop time last night, but wound up passing out on the couch.

RE natural disasters. I grew up with twisters in the mid-west, experienced Hugo while in SC with the Navy and have a sister in So. Cal. who tell me about earth quakes and wild fires. When I punched out of the Navy, all my family had moved from my home town to the four corners of the country, so I got to chose where I would live and wanted nothing to do with natural disasters. The only thing close to a disaster we get in Mainiac land is the regularly scheduled boat load of snow, so I framed the house with a 12-12 pitch and put a collar tie on every rafter pair. I can deal with the snow.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Matt,
I also was in Charleston for Hugo, actually Goose Creek . I owned an insurance appraisal firm and we covered SC , parts of GA and NC. We were considered emergency personnel, and we were some of the first to get back on the Islands , saw things you wouldn't believe , I filmed tons of it , just amazing.
One of the strangest things I saw, I went to look at a house and was to meet the owner there, i walked around looked in and there was a bowl of cornflakes sitting on the counter with the spoon still in. Then came the real shocker , the owner showed up and i was telling him how amazed I was his house had such little damage , he looked at me and said , "That's not my house "... that house was almost 2 blocks away …. it had floated I guess and came to rest on his foundation, and it sure fit well … never forget it .. and I wouldn't even tell the story but we filmed it, its all on VHS unfortunately . Saw washers and driers in tree tops, Shrimp boats 2 miles inland,,. In myrtle beach saw houses totally buried in sand . 
Folk need to get out of this things way .
I was also called just a short time later to Fla for Andrew… OMG , it was worse than hugo, and this storm is bigger than Andrew … Get the hell out folks .
Our house was cedar sided, it had pine needles sticking out like hair.. 150mph wind drove them in like nails.
The best thing 
I saw , was we had a family of squirrels living in a tree in our back year, and we had one of those flimsy little metal sheds from lowes for the lawnmower . When the storm was over and we went out, I was amazed to see the shed still standing, opened the door and those squirrels came running out. Now all the big yellow pine trees as far as you could see were down and some twisted and splintered like licorice . but the squirrels tree was fine, Amazing …ill shut up now


----------



## TaySC

I was in the Navy during Hugo, but happened to be stationed at Pensacola, FL, at the time. I was, however, stationed in Charleston on 2 separate occassions, the last being after 911 working on a SWAT team on the NWS and guarding Eastside as there was a very high profile inmate on the NWS. They put us up in some nice apartments in Goose Creek, so I couldn't complain.

I take that back, Hugo was in 89, I was in the Navy, but in San Diego at the time.

What was the hurricane in 96-97 that hit the Florida and Carolina area?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Tay , I dont remember 
I was gone from the area then ..yep sept 89


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I have led a sheltered life. I have not experienced hurricanes, tornadoes or earthquakes.

Just a couple big blizzards and an ex-wife


----------



## Gene01

> Just a couple big blizzards and an ex-wife
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Me too, monte. I'll take the hurricane. Less expensive.


----------



## ssnvet

Well, I didn't really "experience" Hugo… I was a newly assigned to a fast attack submarine at Squadron 4, based at the Charleston Naval Station. The squadron was scrambled ahead of the storm's arrival and all the boats (except for one) headed northeast and deep. So we never felt a thing.

IIRC, it was the USS Norwhal that was left at the pier…. they were affectionately known as "Building 671" as they had an experimental propulsion plant and were always broke down. Their steel cables parted and the boat was set adrift in the Cooper River at the height of the storm, so the CO submerged the boat, intentionally grounding her on the river bottom.

A month later the Squadron Commodore was dining in our wardroom and told our Skipper that he had to decide whether to give the CO of the Norwhal a medal or take him up on charges at a courts martial. I believe he went with the medal.

Driving up I-26 after the storm was surreal, whole forests were blown down, with the trees snapped at the trunk like twigs. The peninsulas was devastated.


----------



## darinS

Have not experienced hurricanes either Monte. We have had a tornado or two come through here, and supposedly we get earthquakes in this state once in awhile. Problem is that we are so sparsely populated, not many have felt them.

If Bill would like, I can see what I can do to try to get the volcano in Yellowstone to blow. That might get him out of the state for a bit.


----------



## ssnvet

I did ride out Hurricane Bob on a crew barge at the Naval Shipyard in Portsmouth, NH. But Bob was a dud and the predicted ginormous storm surge never materialized. We watched movies and ate beenies and weenies.


----------



## mojapitt

Do not get volcano at Yellowstone to blow. Estimate is death to a few hundred miles around it. That wouldn't be fun.


----------



## bandit571

Shoulder blades are hurting…time to stop and shut down the shop for awhile…..Have one glue up in the clamps…

Film @ 2300hrs,ZULU….

Tornados? yes. Blizzards? yep….Hurricanes? Unless you count Ike when he blew through here…nope. Monsoons? once….Dec. of 71…..


----------



## TaySC

bandit, you sound like me…. I have been through a tornado, numerous hurricanes (including while in the Navy when they made us take the Destroyers out to the ocean so they wouldn't crash into the peer and ride them out), a couple of wrecks that could have been a LOT worse (one involved being hit by a train), a truck that threw a tire while being driven (the wobble made me slow way down before the rotor plate snapped) & 2 divorces (thank God no kids were involved and they were a long time ago).

All that and knock on wood, I have never broken a single bone…...


----------



## bandit571

Made a few of these today..









Got one batch into the clamps..









Waiting on glue to dry….









Did a dry fit on the other set of parts….









And honed a couple cutters for the next stage…


----------



## mojapitt

Just went to the Rock Shop to get locally mined gemstones for the conference table project. $130 for a bag of rocks.


----------



## DS

Gee, Monte, somebody saw you coming.

I would have sold you a bag of rocks for half that! ;-D


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Do not get volcano at Yellowstone to blow. Estimate is death to a few hundred miles around it. That wouldn t be fun.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've seen estimates that were much worse than that for Yellowstone erupting…..like MOTF1 wouldn't exist after that. Something smaller perhaps, darin.
One of the reasons that our task force exists is because of the New Madrid fault. They are getting really worried about that thing. It's due for a major earthquake.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well today (I will add pics tomorrow) they started building my new shop/garage after 2+ months of delays and not calling us about them until I called and asked what was going on. We have the company QSI doing the whole thing and I will tell you to look else where if they want it up within 6 months.

So in saying that it will be available to cots in there for next years LJs get together for about 8 people and my wife and brother in law just finished the 1/2 bath and added a shower to so that can be used to.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Arlin. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## diverlloyd

Aldi chisels are on the sales flyer for next week.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Arlin! Waiting on Faith Hill / Tim McGraw to take the stage


----------



## bandit571

Been using my Aldi's chisels for almost 2 years, now…..very good chisels.

Chest of drawers has been moved to it's new "home".....living room to the Dining Room…took two people to move it 20'! Craig's work clothes, and all of his "paperwork" is now loaded up in the drawers….It will take more than two people to move it, now

Been working on that little box project for how long…and still haven't wrote a blog about it? Might have to do something about that….when I get "organized" to write one….almost halfway done with the project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Aldi chisels are on the sales flyer for next week.
> 
> - diverlloyd


May have to make a trip….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill if you can't let me know before hand and I will pick some up for you. Sent Arlin a couple sets last year and have a couple sets my self. Bought a extra set to bend for some offset chisels.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ok, I have led a sheltered life. I have not experienced hurricanes, tornadoes or earthquakes.
> 
> Just a couple big blizzards and an ex-wife
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I took a ride on a tornado across I-70 in a '90 Ford Ranger…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've watched a few others go overhead…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> One of the reasons that our task force exists is because of the New Madrid fault. They are getting really worried about that thing. It s due for a major earthquake.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Walk lightly…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks AJ, I will. I should be able to get there. There's a store in the next town from mine.


----------



## DonBroussard

I've been through a few hurricanes, tornadoes, floods here in south Louisiana. They all have something in common: they make you realize how small and powerless you are against them. You prepare the best you can (which sometimes means bugging out), and then respond after it's over.


----------



## bandit571

Well, that'll larn me…..back hurts right between the shoulder blades….and I STILL go back to the shop?

One glue is out of the clamps. Last one is in the clamps….

Set up the Stanley 45 to mill the tongue for the Tongue & Groove joints…..Even did a test run in Pine….thought I was "done"...nope,, tried a set up to do the ends that get the 45 run over them….two c clamps to hold it to the side of the bench….couldn't just leave it…had to mill both corners…..NOW I am done. Have to wait on glue to dry, before the second end gets milled.

Beka: Boss is not happy about not hearing about that concert…..


----------



## bandit571

Most of the wood today, 90% of it, was Black Walnut…..so why are my hands a brownish-black?


----------



## mojapitt

Finally getting rid of the table and chairs Saturday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, this is a wonderful set. Be proud of it.


----------



## mojapitt

I am very pleased with it. However, I need it off the deck so I can get to the next projects.


----------



## bandit571

Had enough fun for one day…..time to "Say Goodnight, Gracie" ( you too, Randy…where ever you are..)


----------



## mudflap4869

DOBA worked me until almost midnight, but we got the platform glued and screwed. Tomorrow we will attach the base, then sand and apply the poli. Ready for a hot shower and bed.


----------



## GaryC

well, don't understand why they went sideways???? 
I worked on the 14" bandsaw. Took it apart, cleaned it, put on a new blade. Decided to use it for a resaw. Dumb. But the 18" needs a new blade. I thought everything was going along real well until the blade made it's exit. I didn't have the table locked. I held it slightly off 90. Oh well…..

Been thru hurricanes, tornados, floods, earthquakes, monsoon… and, like others, an Hex-wife.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Gary. 
Guess that's why God made planers….and divorce courts.


----------



## CFrye

Things just go sideways sometimes, despite our best efforts, Gary.


----------



## mojapitt

> Things just go sideways sometimes, despite our best efforts, Gary.
> 
> - CFrye


1+ what she said

Good morning world


----------



## StumpyNubs

In 1928 a catagory 5 (called the Okeechobee hurricane) hit the Atlantic and killed nearly 5,000 people- 2,500 of them in Florida! (There's still a monument on the mass graves!)

The 1935 Labor Day hurricane was the worst ever to hit the United States with 182 MPH sustained winds. 400 people dies in that one, which is amazing.

Every time I turn on the news I hear some reporter talking about how Harvey is the worst in a century, or Irma is the worst in the Atlantic in recorded history.


----------



## bandit571

^ anything to sell a news story…..

Morning…is it Friday, yet? Maybe I'll use the planes a little bit today…..

The old stove from the kitchen….was taken to the salvage yard this morning…..$7 and change…..

Been cold enough around here lately, all the outside cats want to be inside….Shop Cat wants to be a Lap Cat….


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Peeps!

Gary, that's a great looking board… hope you can salvage it.

I finally finished a sharpening station project I've been picking away at for months. News at 11


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I tend to stay away from the TV news anymore and prefer to do my own research. The media is out of control and I don't care what channel you watch. It's all doom and gloom.

A couple of things have occurred lately to show me that we're not doomed and we really are all insignificant.

1. The eclipse. Made me realize just how small we really are in the universe, and that there is something out there bigger than us.

2. The UNPRECEDENTED levels of help and selfless acts in the wake of the flooding in Texas and how the good in people regardless of race, creed, color, whatever came through to help out.

Take care of your own, make sawdust, live a good life, and be thankful for what you have. Seems like good ideas to me.

OK, I'll get off my soapbox.


----------



## ssnvet

Preach it brother!

:^)

it's 11:00


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, the eclipse, Harvey, Irma, etc. All remind us how insignificant we are here.

There are plenty of really good people out there they don't mention.


----------



## DS

Gary, your bandsaw blade got a bit toasty there. The heat can cause the blade to do lots of squirrelly things.

A dull blade is the first red flag. Also, a 14" saw can barely handle 6" of resaw, IMHO, before heat begins to be an issue. 
I had a set of 4 coffee table legs (6" Thick poppy seed table style) in Cherry on a 14" BS where the first 3 turned out great. With the 4th, the blade was already heat weary and even though it was entering and exiting the blank on the cutting line, inside the wood, it took a curved or arced path through the cut. (Under sizing my piece, btw)
Friction is a sonofagun.

I upgraded to a 19" Shop Fox BS. The 143" blade has a while longer to cool off before making the round trip back into the wood. Still, I have to look out for heat issues, especially in really dense woods.


----------



## ssnvet

Slow down, ya cut to fast…. got to make those saw blades last….

Dootin-do-do re-sawing's easy

:^p

(boy did I just date myself)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy late morning to all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought it was, doodle do do do…


----------



## bandit571

Nah..it is "Feeling Groovy.." 









Now all clamped up…









Errands to run, saws to get packed up,AND shipped….BRB…


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka: Boss is not happy about not hearing about that concert…..
> 
> - bandit571


She didn't miss much. I enjoyed the last soul to soul concert more than this one. Both were having vocal issues though they put on a decent show. We were totally annoyed by the people using us as their beer exit… think I'm done with concerts.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bill if you can t let me know before hand and I will pick some up for you. Sent Arlin a couple sets last year and have a couple sets my self. Bought a extra set to bend for some offset chisels.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Lloyd

And thank you for them. I have given them both away to guys wanting to do things themselves. One of them shown me a sign he carved and the did a fine job.

Monte

I LOVE what you have done!!!!


----------



## ssnvet

1.5 hours and counting….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remember that big jointer I bid on in an auction. I just figured out its 16" and not 12". 5hp and 3 ph. That's a problem.


----------



## mudflap4869

The people who do the good things for others simply don't blow their own horn. We do it because our maker made us want to quietly aid and comfort those in need. 
End of sermon.
The bed platform is finally assembled and painted. Helped Brian wrestle it around in the shop but, near 300 lbs, so who is going to move it from the shop 200' to the bedroom? Doc said not to lift more than 20 lbs. *







*
Bed arrives tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to build a platform bed. Got Plans Mudflap?


----------



## darinS

No, it wouldn't be fun Monte, I agree.

Fine Bill. I'll go back to the drawing board to come up with something smaller. Drat!


----------



## bandit571

Need to go out for "Din-Din" tonight…..maybe I can blog a bit when I get back?


----------



## ssnvet

Home made pizza. Mmmmmm….mmmmmm good


----------



## CFrye

Inspiration piece for Mudflap's platform bed …









Minus the head board. Plans not available.


----------



## mudflap4869

Dad gum red oak! Purt nie impossible to put a screw in it. Even pre-drilled holes didn"t help much. It Don't quite look like the picture. No headboard.


----------



## Gene01

Cheeseburgers and Jalapeno poppers, tonight. 
Gonna make a manzanita burl run tomorrow. Carne asada afterwards.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine has to have drawers underneath


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin if you need a couple more sets I'm more then happy to get them.


----------



## bandit571

China Grill Buffet….Not bad…

Might check on the glue up in a bit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my eye on a couple of rusty and crusty tractors at the auction in the morning…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Got my eye on a couple of rusty and crusty tractors at the auction in the morning…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Candy will help you clean them.


----------



## bandit571

I know where there are about 15….









Corner of St Rt 235 and St Rt 29…....even the "tires" are rusty…


----------



## boxcarmarty

vf tfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffrd4


----------



## boxcarmarty

A comment from Checkers while fighting for sofa position…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, I won sofa spot and reclaimed the puter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie has her in a head lock at this moment…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

These dogs are having a knockout drag out…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, it looks like they got the place sideways…..


----------



## bandit571

Got two bottom supports for the box cut, planed, and glued in place…..even cut a Poplar panel for the bottom….

Haven't got enough Walnut ( yet…) to make a lid for it…..nor enough Cherry…..may have a different wood for the top?


----------



## bandit571

Got three LAZY Mutts asleep on my bed, right now….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, it looks like they got the place sideways…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah Marty, they knocked it over.


----------



## mojapitt

Picture from customer


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that an iron base?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, from the same guy making base for the conference table.


----------



## mojapitt

We have got very good response with metal bases.


----------



## GaryC

Nah…blade wasn't hot. Those burn marks were from a bad blade on the table saw. This blade was new. First time to be used. I went really slow because 6" is a little much for a 14" saw. But the big saw needs a blade. So…I thought I'd try. I sent it thru the drum sander. It looks perfect.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, must be after curfew…..for you youngsters?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Um, mornin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You're right Marty. It is.
I bought more of the shelving system I have in the shop for wood. I will install this on the wall in the garage to hold more wood. Hope to get that done today.


----------



## Gene01

Fun in the shop.
You can't add enough India ink to Bondo to make it black. And, that's a shame because Bondo is cheaper than epoxy.
Maybe a dry powder would work. At any rate, I have a glob of Bondo that won't cure. Another failed experiment.

So today , it's back to epoxy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer Gene. Nice try.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene,
India ink is water base, wont work,,, Transtint will do fine, but do add just a little more hardner


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Never used bondo


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps… Hopes and prayers going out for all Floridians and emergency workers this weekend…



> Yes, from the same guy making base for the conference table.
> - Monte Pittman


Looks like your friend has a CNC plasma cutter…. that's quite the detailed cut pattern on that base.


----------



## ssnvet

So what's wrong with this picture?










On the main part of the house that I built 20 years ago, all the window trim is solid and the worse thing I have is some flaking paint.

But on the addition, which I general contracted 8 years ago… this is what one of the south facing windows looks like. The guy who did the trim is a very capable roofer & sider and really knows how to manage water movement and seal things up tight.

So what went wrong? He used pre-primed and finger jointed pine trim stock, while I used solid #1 pine. Also, I cut to finished size and then primed all six surfaces of every stick with Ben More oil based primer; while he cut to length and then was *supposed to* dab all of the ends with primer before nailing them up. I suspect this piece got a second cut to fit and the dab of paint was missed.

Argh… I've been putting this off for a year and now it's time to make it right. Time to go rummage around in the barn for some solid pine.

The good news is that there's a sizable sheet of Bitchethane behind the trim, so the plywood should be solid.


----------



## bandit571

One of the Mornings…I am going to figure out HOW to post a video of Bilbo wishing Gandalf a "Good Morning"

Good Morning….


----------



## ssnvet

> One of the Mornings…I am going to figure out HOW to post a video of Bilbo wishing Gandalf a "Good Morning"
> Good Morning….
> - bandit571


Just remember that "a wizzard is never late, he always arrives exactly when he intends to"

Off to the barn.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Charles. Use it straight from the bottle?


----------



## CFrye

Watched this video this morning. Gorgeous bowl turned from ambrosia maple. The optical illusion of it switching directions is a little unsettling to me. Anyone else?




View on YouTube


----------



## CharlesNeil

yes gene


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, CNC plasma cutter. He can cut up to a 5'x9' sheet. Nice machine.


----------



## mojapitt

A new study shows that a glass of red wine is worth an hour at the gym? I think I just signed up for the wrong membership.


----------



## ssnvet

Found exactly what I needed for the trim boards… cleaned them up and put a coat of primer on.

Bonus find, two 4/4×5.5" x 8' maple boards… straight as an arrow. I have know recollection of where these came from, but I'm pretty psyched to think about what I might be able to do with them.


----------



## bandit571

"A Wizard is never late, nor is he early, he arrives precisely when he means to…Frodo Baggins."

Yard Sales were..skimpy, and over-priced..









Didn't even ask..

Box is out of the clamps..









And the bottom panel is in..









Camera battery needs to be recharged…..later..


----------



## bandit571

"What do you mean, Good Morning? Do you wish me a Good Morning? Whether I want it or not? Or, Do you feel good, on this particular morning Or, are you stating this is a Morning to be "Good" on….?"


----------



## bandit571

Matt: Me tinks you will find the water troubles start a little higher up, than what is showing….what you see is where it all drained out at….find where it came in at.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip…traded one item, for a 1×4 x 7' stick of Black Walnut….Need to process it down into a lid for that box….


----------



## mudflap4869

There are a couple of young men setting up a new bed. Soon I will be able to sleep again. *I HOPE*.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> So what s wrong with this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the main part of the house that I built 20 years ago, all the window trim is solid and the worse thing I have is some flaking paint.
> 
> But on the addition, which I general contracted 8 years ago… this is what one of the south facing windows looks like. The guy who did the trim is a very capable roofer & sider and really knows how to manage water movement and seal things up tight.
> 
> So what went wrong? He used pre-primed and finger jointed pine trim stock, while I used solid #1 pine. Also, I cut to finished size and then primed all six surfaces of every stick with Ben More oil based primer; while he cut to length and then was *supposed to* dab all of the ends with primer before nailing them up. I suspect this piece got a second cut to fit and the dab of paint was missed.
> 
> Argh… I ve been putting this off for a year and now it s time to make it right. Time to go rummage around in the barn for some solid pine.
> 
> The good news is that there s a sizable sheet of Bitchethane behind the trim, so the plywood should be solid.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

Also a splash plate is not installed to help window shed water all the way off and so it will not go behind the wood and start mold easier.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got the brackets up for wood storage….and a bunch of wood up. I need some more brackets.


----------



## bandit571

Mom no sooner got out of the Hospital today…...now BACK in…..Sugar has dropped too low, BP is too high….will update as things develop….always something around here. Was a good thing my daughter stopped by to check on her….

Mom was in for Pneumonia, sent home to get her strength back up….Hospital's idea.


----------



## bandit571

Black Walnut "stick" has been "processed down. Have parts rough cut for a frame for the lid. Have three pieces sitting IN clamps, to make a raised panel..tomorrow. Lid will be all Walnut, Frame & Raised Panel….

Still waiting on updates about Mom…...


----------



## ssnvet

The deed is done…



















I'll get another coat of paint on it and calk it up tight the next sunny day we get.

Here's what happened… they ripped a relief step for the window flange. But didn't bother to re-prime the back side.










My next project… brick molding around the side door.








w


----------



## mudflap4869

Arlin. A+ on the splash plate. Protects the wood 3 times longer. Just like the drip edge on a roof.


----------



## mojapitt

After years of struggling with flattening slabs and telling myself that I need to build a router planer, here it is. 12' long. I can adjust the width.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it working well?


----------



## CFrye

Looks like a winner, Monte!

Prayers for Mom, Bandit!


----------



## GaryC

Here's that piece milled down You can easily see where it's going to show the curl when the oil hits it.










Why is this thing turning all the pictures on their side???


----------



## mojapitt

It's awesome. Of course now I wonder why I waited this long.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, you're probably taking pictures in portrait mode. Take pictures in landscape and it should be fine.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, that's a great piece of wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great figure and great grain Gary.


----------



## bandit571

Blank for a lid's raised panel is in the clamps…









Frame parts have been planed..









Letting things sit overnight…


----------



## bandit571

They will try to keep Mom til Monday…...two squad runs? Hospital screwed up, sent her home too soon the first time…...Almost went into Diabetic Coma…....

Type II…....BP upper number was at 205…..


----------



## rhybeka

Only got three hours of sleep last night and I'm failing to keep my eyes open. How goes?

@Bandit I hope they get mom stable asap!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Big Saturday night date. Went to the casino at 5 PM and ate Fajitas. Came back and puttered in the shop for a few minutes, said "stick it", and came inside. The rest of the evening is dedicated to killing pixels on the computer screen. OH the excitement of it all. Where the hell did my youth go?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meet Crusty, a 1979 Kubota B6100 4×4 diesel that happened to make it onto my trailer after the auction today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Crusty will be going thru extensive tree and lumber training…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's about the age of my l245dt. It looks beat up, but it has ran without a hiccup since the day I got it 15 years ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This was tree duty right after I got the tractor. Tornado came thru and knocked down at least 1000 of our trees. I think 200 of them were on my driveway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Crusty will be clearing ground this winter for a new pole barn / tractor shed / large barge garage…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I am officially on VACATION…..
Need me a cold one or twelve!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Of course it is the ever chic….
STAYcation variety….
As I have NO vehicle to go anywhere.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on over Randy. I have some cold ones. They're in the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Great looking Maple Gary


----------



## mojapitt

Facebook friend recommend this bit. Anyone know about it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've not seen that Monte, but it might be a good thing to be able to replace inserts. Kinda pricy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Amana is pricy, but they are good quality…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> As I have NO vehicle to go anywhere.
> 
> - DIYaholic


I gotta tractor you can borrow…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, bring the tractor over here and we'll test it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I think it'll be a good one when it grows up…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, I think it ll be a good one when it grows up…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's what they said about us also


----------



## DIYaholic

> Monte, I think it ll be a good one when it grows up…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That s what they said about us also
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I haven't grown up yet!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it's strange, but I am getting emails from HD in Vermont intended for Morris Pitt. Don't know how they got my email.


----------



## DIYaholic

I swear…. I didn't give it to 'em!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, shouldn't you be sleeping in on your staycation.


----------



## DIYaholic

I woke up early….
So that I can take a nap!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wanted to sleep in, in honor of Randy's staycation, but Checkers felt it was more important for me to be on my feet…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I woke up early….
> So that I can take a nap!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Good thinking. There's nothing like a nap in the morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, got any more pictures of crusty? I'd like to see them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can take some more in a bit…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, here's more pics…..


















I wanna find some wheel weights to replace this 3 point counterweight…..









I also wanna find a right fender, everything else is in pretty good shape…..


----------



## Gene01

Phyl and I took a little drive up to Holbrook, AZ to Jim Grey's Shop. His little place (10,000 sq.ft) is on 50 acres of Petrified wood he has collected from the four corners of the earth. Mostly in the US, though.
The purpose of the trip was to see his Manzanita burls. And, to see some of his new creations.
Take a look.























































The base is Manzanita and the top is a slab of polished petrified wood. $7000 for the top, just $2000 for the base









Petrified slab inlaid on the table top. $29000. Doesn't include the chairs.









Think I might go back and get a burl or two to see what I can do with it. I'll leave the furniture where it sets, though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Facebook friend recommend this bit. Anyone know about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

That is a really good bit for rabbit's and other things with a super smooth finish. The carbide you can get from Grizzly and come in a package of 10 for $25. The good thing is you can turn each bit 45 degrees to the other sharp side and keep going.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bill, here s more pics…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna find some wheel weights to replace this 3 point counterweight…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanna find a right fender, everything else is in pretty good shape…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

You need to check several things for cracks at the pivot points, in the arms, in the 3 point system. Also make sure all the grease fittings are lubed before using them. Also check all the hydraulic lines and fittings and replace any that look worn. A lot of maintenance now will make it last a lot longer.


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK

Here are the first two days of them building my shop with attached garage.

To let you know it was first schuled to be build July 7th, When they did not show up with the materials the day before I called them and they told me it would be delayed for another 2 weeks, then it was delayed until Aug 17, and then delayed until Sept 3, and again delayed until Sept 6 and then that shown up.

This is the first day when they shown up at 9am and had a flat on the bobcat which delayed the work for 4 hours and they left at 4:30 pm..



















That was the first day of them finally digging all the holes.


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is the second day which they came in at 9am and left at 3:30pm



















And that is all they got done in 2 days. Also they will not be here on Sept 11 or Monday but Tuesday.

I hope they get it up within the next month.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Arlin… Happy for you that work has begun. I hope it is a successful build and goes off without a hitch.

I can't believe I did it… but for $50 I couldn't resist. I signed up for another Home Depot credit card. $78 purchase rung up as $28. I'll pay this first charge on the card and then cut it up, just like I've done the two other times.

I got brick molding, glue and another rattle can of satin lacquer.


----------



## theoldfart

Monte, Montana and South Dakota souvenirs on my car.









It took almost a half a day to clean it up. Worth it though. We will be coming back to the Black Hills.


----------



## bandit571

It is in the clamps..









LOTS of clamps..









Just to make a lid….

Rearranged the plane til…









To better store a few different ones…


----------



## TaySC

These reporters on the Weather Channel are so crazy….. dudes standing in 95 MPH winds with gusts up to 130 MPH in Naples, FL, and he's reporting while barely being able to stand.

The camera guy is sitting in the vehicle. ... LOL.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, after you work yourself to death your wife's next husband will have a nice shop to putter around in. Slow down and torture her for a few more years.
I plan to live several more years despite Candy's cooking.
TaySC at least they aren't protesting confederate statues and abusing nurses this week. And it is only a journalist who is putting himself in danger. No great loss there.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

anything for a sensational story…


----------



## TaySC

> TaySC at least they aren t protesting confederate statues and abusing nurses this week. And it is only a journalist who is putting himself in danger. No great loss there.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Exactly.

Irma down to a cat 2…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Glued up a cutting board today and I think it may hit the shop floor a a very high velocity tomorrow after I take it out of the clamps. Maybe I should build a small trebuchet with no sling release so it can smash project not up to liking into the ground.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hey Arlin… Happy for you that work has begun. I hope it is a successful build and goes off without a hitch.
> 
> I can t believe I did it… but for $50 I couldn t resist. I signed up for another Home Depot credit card. $78 purchase rung up as $28. I ll pay this first charge on the card and then cut it up, just like I ve done the two other times.
> 
> I got brick molding, glue and another rattle can of satin lacquer.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks Matt

Do not forget that even if you cut it up you still need to close the account or it will stay open and stay on your credit report.


----------



## Gene01

Don't cut up those CCs. Grab a pair of pinking shears and cut them half. Makes great glue spreaders.


----------



## bandit571

Migraine came for a visit today….

Mom has been transferred to a nursing home…..

Might meander down to check on that glue up..later. Percocet for the head…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

My aunt and uncle got their cherry bench/chest today. They were very happy and just sent me a picture of it in its new home.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, a device to smash bad projects would easily make daily top 3.

Looks really good Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, back to the big jointer. I confirmed that it's a 12" jointer with 3hp, which means it's 1 ph and I can run it in my garage. I would never be able to put my truck back in there. You guys get to vote. Should I get it and maybe keep it for my new larger shop someday or get it and re-sell it for a profit or just let it go?


----------



## mojapitt

1st or 2nd choice Bill. If you can make a decent profit, go for it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody want to see a lesson on curved mouldings?





View on YouTube

One of these days I'm going to take the time to make some with a pin router like Charles did!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte it gets no better then a tape measure in a 240 ton metal press break with a flattening die in it. There is a very loud noise followed by laughter. It's as fun as running a coworkers cresent adjustable wrench through a set of metal rolls and telling them now it can reach around that corner. if I feel up to it tomorrow I may draw up a set of plans for a trebuchet project smasher but that may lead into making a bunch of siege machines then and me asking local bowling alleys if they have any balls that they are going to be throwing away.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Ok, back to the big jointer. I confirmed that it s a 12" jointer with 3hp, which means it s 1 ph and I can run it in my garage. I would never be able to put my truck back in there. You guys get to vote. Should I get it and maybe keep it for my new larger shop someday or get it and re-sell it for a profit or just let it go?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Jointers like that, in good condition, are something most woodworkers only dream about. David Marks has a 16" one he calls "the aircraft carrier" and it's his pride and joy. If you can hold onto it, I would.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, where will you get spare time?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, where will you get spare time?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


In a year and a half I'll be finished with these two books. Then I'll get a few extra minutes. I'm sure of it


----------



## diverlloyd

Keep it Bill.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I did go to a woodworking show this weekend that I didn't have any commitments at. It was great! I bought a bunch of maple and cherry. Scott Phillips was there. And the best part was I got to meet a guy who was a big influence on me years ago when I read one of his Popular Woodworking articles about Shaker oval boxes. John Wilson and I spent quite a bit of time chatting. He gave me a couple of his books, and I think I may go out to see him later this winter. I had no idea he lived here in Michigan! The guy is an expert in Shaker boxes. He even has an antique tack machine that he uses to make all the copper tacks he uses (and he sells them to other box makers). I believe it's the only operating machine out there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ok, back to the big jointer. I confirmed that it s a 12" jointer with 3hp, which means it s 1 ph and I can run it in my garage. I would never be able to put my truck back in there. You guys get to vote. Should I get it and maybe keep it for my new larger shop someday or get it and re-sell it for a profit or just let it go?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I think you should get it and sell it to me for half of what you paid for it… Oh, and deliver it too…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

It looks like Charles is offering one-on-one classes now. You pay him $300 for the day and he'll teach you anything woodworking related. I am definitely going to try and take a class once I get some time to head out there. I think he's WAY too cheap, but I'm not going to complain, because I don't want him to raise his prices before I get a chance to go out there! Maybe some time next year, depending on how the third book goes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's up to 420 now. Still a bargain, but not as much of one. Marty, how about I'll buy it and I'll let you come use it on the second Tuesday of each month.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, that looks a LOT like my tractor and no you can't have my fender.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'm booked on the first 5 Tuesdays in the month but available for any after that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, is yours gas or diesel???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, that looks a LOT like my tractor and no you can t have my fender.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


How about your wheel weights???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I let the jointer go at 600. I felt like I was being bid up by an insider.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I ain't got no wheel weights. Have never felt like I needed them with the 4wd.
It is a 25 hp diesel.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey… Marty & Bill,
Could I borrow one of your tractors, for my commute to work???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty's probably gets better mileage.


----------



## CFrye

> Glued up a cutting board today and I think it may hit the shop floor a a very high velocity tomorrow after I take it out of the clamps. Maybe I should build a small trebuchet with no sling release so it can smash project not up to liking into the ground.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Video required


> DL, a device to smash bad projects would easily make daily top 3.
> 
> Looks really good Bill.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My thoughts EXACTLY!!

Congratulations on the beginnings of the shop, Arlin! Did you, perchance, pray for patience? ;-)

Bandit, glad Mom is well enough to be transferred to a NH. Will it be temporary or permanent?



> I let the jointer go
> - firefighterontheside


Bummer!

FINALLY!! The Grizzly table saw is assembled and *fully operational*! It is sah-weet!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Candy and Jim. I know Andy really likes his and I'm sure you will


----------



## bandit571

Waiting to find more out about Mom. Will get to stop by tomorrow…I think.

Whut's a Tablesaw?

i had forgotten how bad Walnut smells when it is being sawn…..almost as bad as maple….makes a mess on the floor, to…









Tried to get some of the grain to show off..









Need to find some hinges….and MAYBE build a tray for the inside?


----------



## CFrye

Forgot to post the picture!









Rearrangeritis to follow!

Stumpy, that's cool that you got to actually enjoy a show without working! AND to meet John Wilson! Cool Beans!

Class with Charles? Yes, please!


----------



## mojapitt

For me, maple, walnut and honeylocust smell good. Cottonwood and Russian Olive is absolutely the worst.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, how's the new bed?


----------



## CFrye

Picture of new bed/platform…








I think I have my side dialed in. Me likey! Jim is still working on his side.
Construction pics are on Jim's phone…please, stand by…


----------



## mojapitt

Looks comfy. We need a new mattress badly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, you have a 771…. I was thinking you got a 715.
Bed looks good.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Ok, back to the big jointer. I confirmed that it s a 12" jointer with 3hp, which means it s 1 ph and I can run it in my garage. I would never be able to put my truck back in there. You guys get to vote. Should I get it and maybe keep it for my new larger shop someday or get it and re-sell it for a profit or just let it go?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Get it, so I can come over and use it. 
Oh dang, I posted this before I read everything. Nuts, you let it go….


----------



## CFrye

More when the phone is done updating.


----------



## mojapitt

May I ask why you painted the center black?


----------



## CFrye

Yes, you may. The center is a sheet of 3/4" plywood. He said he painted it to seal it and keep it from splintering.


----------



## mojapitt

Does he need more oak?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Mike. I'll try better next time.


----------



## bandit571

Twould be bad to roll over, and get a splinter somewhere…..


----------



## CFrye

The plywood is biscuited to the edges of the oak boards and the frame is pocket screwed to the bottom of those boards.


----------



## GaryC

Reminds me of an old movie…... Splendor in the Grass


----------



## CFrye

Monte, if we continue the red oak theme, and I see no reason not to, we will!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ain t got no wheel weights. Have never felt like I needed them with the 4wd.
> It is a 25 hp diesel.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You have a bigger tractor, my B6100 has a 14hp diesel…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I looked up the specs on the 6100. It weighs about 1000 lbs. mine may weigh twice that.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Monte, ran across this video you might find interesting. He uses a slightly less expensive planer bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
May we never forget.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

We will never forget.

Wished my nephew a happy 14th birthday yesterday. Hard to believe he's so old!


----------



## mojapitt

We will never forget.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, the bit I use was $45-$50


----------



## bandit571

Will never forget..

Miss Bandit is 1 year old, today!

Morning after a Migraine….and a Monday morning, to boot…..grrrr


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, the bit I use was $45-$50
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What bit is that, Monte? I use a bowl bit but could use one that cuts a wider swath.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I use a Freud 16-108 for panel flattening and it works quite well but I'm not doing the production level work you are so it might not last you nearly as long. I've also noticed if you go too fast I can leave little swirls from the angle of the blades. On the plus side it's less than $22.

Marty, that tractor is just about the size & power as what I'm looking for, nice little machine. Somewhere I saw a video of a guy casting his own wheel weights from concrete, he used a spare wheel with a thick sprayed on rubber coating to create an offset (and to be able to get it off the wheel) he also made a steel cylinder projecting from the rim to give it some depth for more weight. I think they were ~250lbs. each after complete but he was starting with a pretty big wheel too.

Randy, sorry about your vehicle woes, I recently sold my 02' Dakota for only $1500 hoping I'd get closer to twice that as it had only 75K miles but no one wants a regular cab V6 2wd truck with a manual transmission around here.

Bill, the next time you get a chance for a good deal on a big jointer, go for it and keep it. I have a 12" Crescent and I love it but it does consume quite a bit of real estate!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## CharlesNeil

well done Stumpy on the video,
The toughest issue on curved mouldings, is if they have a proud bead .. then the only way is to be able to do it from overhead, thus the pin router,


----------



## StumpyNubs

> well done Stumpy on the video,
> The toughest issue on curved mouldings, is if they have a proud bead .. then the only way is to be able to do it from overhead, thus the pin router,
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Thanks, Charles. I was going to do a pin routing section in the moulding chapter of this book, but I just don't have the time in the schedule. But I definitely want to do some videos of it later on.

Today I'm working on reproducing the crown moulding from an eighteenth century Brewster Dayton High Chest, using common router bits. I'll break it down into layers and cut each cove and bead individually. I'm using some of the mahogany chair legs I got from your scrap pile!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

One thing I forgot to add weight to the back is putting fluid in the tires. I forget what it is called but it depends on how big the tires are to how many gallons goes into them. In our bobcat tractor it cost a few hundred dollars to put in 50 gallons. To my wife and brother in law they say it is great since it is also 4×4 and not only gives weight to the back for grunt power but keeps it down to the ground better then just a weight on the back.


----------



## diverlloyd

No siege machines today glue up didn't turn out all that bad just had a couple pieces move. Not bad when it was 64 pieces glued up at once.


----------



## ssnvet

> Good morning.
> May we never forget.
> - firefighterontheside


I will never forget… and specifically, I will never forget who did it and why.

Marty… have you considered loading your rear tires with Calcium Chloride.

The tires on my 1720 New Holland have been that way for ~25 years, and it has worked very well for me.


----------



## bandit571

We have work to do…..


















Hinges have been bought…..that was the "easy" part…lid has been trimmed to size…


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Monte. That'll do the trick.

Great looking box, Bandit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Finished the Brewster Dayton high-chest moulding. I didn't calculate how many moulding planes it took to make the original in the 18th century. But I did it by combining seven common router bits.


----------



## mojapitt

Really cool Stumpy


----------



## mojapitt

Just broke my 1/8" router bit trying to learn to make bowties. Didn't go so well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Just broke my 1/8" router bit trying to learn to make bowties. Didn t go so well.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've broken a few of those too. You have to be really careful with them, cut a little bit, then plunge deeper and cut some more, etc.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great looking box Bandit. Might have to,copy that for a treasure chest for Sean.

Yeti, I intend to as soon as I have a shop large enough and with concrete floor. I think that thing would have gone right thru my plywood floor.


----------



## mojapitt

Got center board set in the conference table



















You can see the end of the "river"










Tomorrow we'll see if I can put some bowties in this bad boy.


----------



## mojapitt

Not much happening tonight. Brother flew in today. Mom got released from the hospital after her Saturday scare (collapsed, possible stroke, but wasn't). She's 88 so her 5 little boys get concerned quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's a few auction items in the style of Monte. Got them cut and with BLO on them so I can put them together on Thursday after work. I'll take them to the auction guy on Friday.


----------



## theoldfart

Hmmm, about those legs…...............

The work does look good.

Saw a couple of FD ceremonies today. Still get hollow inside when I think about it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that the gem table Monte?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did everybody survive the LJ outage?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Hmmm, about those legs…...............
> 
> The work does look good.
> 
> Saw a couple of FD ceremonies today. Still get hollow inside when I think about it.
> 
> - theoldfart


It's hard to take a picture of a mirror.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Did everybody survive the LJ outage?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I must have been napping!!!


----------



## bandit571

One coat of shellac..









No hardware installed, yet..









May need a bit more work…


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-I missed it too. I was working outside today, making a new table top and chair seats for a parlor table. Tomorrow is router day and installation.

Bandit-The chest looks very sharp. Nice job!

EDIT: I hit "Post" before I was finished.

Monte-That table's gonna be a stunner.

BillM-Good luck with the auction items. They look nice, and I agree that it's hard to take a good picture of a mirror.

Arlin-Congrats on the start of your project. Keep an eye on those contractors. Note: A change order to add something is always more costly than taking some out of the project.

Jim/Candy-The bed and the saw are nice additions to the house and shop, respectively.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Did everybody survive the LJ outage?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Damn, I miss all the good stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I had a freind PM me today, I'll get with him as soon as I get a chance…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeti, I'm hoping this size will fit me just right…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's very hard to take a picture of a mirror.


----------



## Gene01

> It s very hard to take a picture of a mirror.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It s hard to take a picture of a mirror.

- firefighterontheside
[/QUOTE]

Upon reflection, I must agree.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, box is beautiful


----------



## mojapitt

Sprayed bottom of the conference table. Tomorrow it gets supports and turned over.



















The center board is ash. It originally was going to be honeylocust, but that board was too narrow.


----------



## bandit571

Box just has a seal coat….still a ways to go…thanks


----------



## rhybeka

all these projects look good! guess I better get out to the shop. first, cheerios and work.


----------



## mojapitt

> all these projects look good! guess I better get out to the shop. first, cheerios and work.
> 
> - rhybeka


Regular jobs are such an inconvenience

Good morning world


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

Moving a little slow this a.m. as last night was game one of the fall season. I'm now on the Purple team, which won the (inflatable) cup last time around. So apparently we're the team to beat and last nights game was a re-match against the runner up black team.

I didn't have a cardiac arrest, fall on my face, or toss my tacos, so I'm calling it a success. We skated them to a 2-2 tie. This is looking like it will be a fun season.

Where's the coffee pot?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> May need a bit more work…
> 
> - bandit571


I think that's my favorite project that you've posted. Nice work!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Back to work. I agree about regular jobs. I don't have time for this.


----------



## ssnvet

Car is in the shop today…. it's either (hopefully) a dirty speed sensor giving false signals to the puter and messing up the traction control and shifting, or (fearfully) differential/transmission problems.

Why do they have to make these stinking cars so darn complicated? I want my '76 Nova back. No, what I really want is my '87 F150 back. That 300 straight 6 with throttle body fuel injection was a great engine.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…...


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should do a bit of lunch…then go hide in the shop, for awhile…..at least it isn't a Monday….

Tray supports for inside of a box…...wooden strip? Or, just a couple round head screws to sit on…..have to see what happens, once I make a tray, or two…..deep or shallow trays? We'll see how it turns out….and…maybe a finger groove under the lid? Don't have the right router bit…but…might just have the right chisel…..?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I had to work late last night, couldn't putz in the shop. Have to go shopping for clothes for family pictures tonight. The weather in the morning has been great, it's supposed to get warm again, no thanks, but then who knows with the remnants of the hurricane possibly heading this way.

Either way, I'm still going hunting Friday.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mike it'll cool off again towards the weekend - at least it's supposed to here in OH. Family pictures are for us on Saturday. When grandma's 88, you do anything she asks. 

hopefully shop time tomorrow night after visiting the tax man. Tonight I'm going to /everything crossed/ fix my Onkyo receiver. It has video, but no sound. Supposedly per YouTube it's due to a chip overheating. I bought a heat sink and grease so here's hoping that fixes it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

WOW on the table top!!!!

Bandit

I love the box and agree with Stumpy Well done!!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

I'm hoping that Mike has clothes for the family pictures. I learned the hard way that the folks on here don't appreciate sex symbols. 
Trying to clean up and re-arrange the shop is turning out to be worse than a full time job. And it don't pay all that well.


----------



## bandit571

First coat of shellace has been fine sanded back. Finger groove has been carved out. Hinges have been installed.

Second shellac coat has dried smooth. Been tack ragged off. 1st coat of a clear gloss poly has been applied, waiting on that to dry a bit, before it gets rubbed down. May be able to post as a project?

Which leave a large stack of maple cut-offs to build something out of….never ends….sheesh…


----------



## bandit571

Normally, I don't carve…but I do have a gouge in the shop..









So, I tried my hand ( with all thumbs…) at a finger rest..









So I could open the lid….









I think the rest of the pictures will go as a Project post….

( "It was one small chest, hardly overflowing with gold…...and it still smells of Troll")


----------



## TaySC

What do you guys think? The Laguna 14/12 bandsaw plus the wheel system and delivery for $1,197.30. The 2 items are marked down a total of $127 from their normal prices.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a Baileigh gift certificate I have to use. Which should I get?

http://www.baileigh.com/drill-press-dp-1512f

Or

http://www.baileigh.com/sliding-router-table-rts-3012


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful box bandit.

Tay, sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## mojapitt

Bars on the back and flipped over.


----------



## bandit571

Which machine would you use the most, Monte….

It's all I can do just to even use a plain, old router….


----------



## Gene01

Tough choice, Monte. Which would get the most use?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know what I can do with the drill press. The router I'm not so sure of.
I think I would have to say DP.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I want my 76 Nova back.
> - Mainiac Matt


Let's take that on back a bit more to a '70 Nova…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a hell of a project you're working on there Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a 1970 Ford Mustang Mach 1…....


----------



## mojapitt

The drill press is the leading contender for me.


----------



## mojapitt

1970 dodge charger (General Lee) was my 1st car. 383, 4 speed.


----------



## bandit571

64 Ford Falcon Futura, 4 door, 190 straight 6, with a hand choke. AM radio was always set to CKLW. King Bisquit Flour Hour…..

Used to go cruising in my aunt's car…...66 Mustang 2+2…...seats sucked…

Learned to drive in a 62 Ford galaxie ( think Barnie Phiffe's car) three speed on the "T".


----------



## diverlloyd

72 buick skylark gsx(bought from gm employee that passed away) 455 
with a blower from the factory installed and tuned on delivery. Miss my little beast one of 44 for that year in apollo white


----------



## bandit571

Sooo, I have this big stack of Maple "scraps" sitting around…...need to find another project to build…..Hmmm, better sleep on that…..I work better that way.

Was dealing with a troll on another site…..get fed up with it, and placed it on the ignore setting. Won't be hearing from him/it again. SMC seems to have quite a few of those running around. Amongst other lowlifes….

Mom is on a 2 week stay at the Nursing Home…..they will be keeping better track of things, until she gets straightened out. Blood sugar had dropped to 56…BP was 205 for the high number…..Daughter called the EMTs and they hauled her BACK to that hospital….for a day…


----------



## mojapitt

This is the base for the conference table


----------



## mudflap4869

1st car. 53 ford with V8 flathead. Drove the crap out of it. Might have been the best of all. Only NEW cars 73 Nova SS and 73 ford f-150 drove both for 10 years. Used cars after the prices went through the roof. Wish I had the Nova today.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, play a song while you deliver the table….."Call it, Heavy Metal"


----------



## GaryC

shucks…you don't know what livin is until you're crusin in your 52 Studebaker…..


----------



## bandit571

With that rope across the backs of the front seats…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Early days suck… Just sayin'.....


----------



## Gene01

Mine was a '49 Buick Super 4 door sedan. Straight 8 with 3 on the tree. Couldn't get out of it's own way.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

It's Wednesday


----------



## rhybeka

Wow…. my first car was a 90 something Geo Tracker…convertible though and red too  sucked in winter and on long trips but it was fun to drive in the summer!

@Tay that's a good deal! I'm looking at getting that one next year as well.

@Monte that table is going to be a beast to move! it'll be gorgeous though 

Work From Home wednesday. Love it! it's so quiet here compared to the office.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I have a Baileigh gift certificate I have to use. Which should I get?
> 
> http://www.baileigh.com/drill-press-dp-1512f
> 
> Or
> 
> http://www.baileigh.com/sliding-router-table-rts-3012
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Get the drill press. I need a new one, and I want to know if it's any good. 
Besides, the copied my design with that sliding router table.










They probably didn't copy me, it's more than likely they copied Festool.


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure Festool copied you Stumpy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since we're talking cars… My first car was a sweet 1987 Ford Escort hatchback. 5-speed, 4 cylinders, 1.9 liters… I could pass any bicycle on the road. It was LOADED! It had a windshield wiper on the rear window, automatic seat belts that strangled you when you got in, a digital clock on the ceiling, and a radio that played both AM and FM. It looked just like this one, except mine was their "camel" color (tan).










Don't get jealous of my sweet ride…


----------



## Gene01

I should mention that the pic of that Buick wasn't mine. Mine was a bit more crusty. Road salt and no under coating.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since Gene came clean, I should also mention that the two people in the background of my picture are models. I never wore pleated khakis, and people who drive Escorts don't travel to distant places to look thoughtfully at the mountains in sport jackets.


----------



## Gene01

What's a sport jacket? Any thing like a barn coat? 








My version of sartorial splendor. Only, mines black with glue and caulk embellishments.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Hump Day….. said no one, ever!

Well I was pleasantly surprised to get my car back for $179 (which included the oil and filter change).

The automatic valve timing system somehow advances and retards the over-head cam's synch with the crank shaft, and apparently it also operates a solenoid valve on both the intake and exhaust manifolds (which do what?). The intake side valve wasn't cycling and had to be replaced.

Now how the heck that cascaded in to failures in the ESC and Traction Control systems, and caused the trainy to downshift while going down-hill at high speed…. I have no clue! But all problems seem to be cured and the four different warning lights on the dashboard are no longer blinking at me…. so I think I got off pretty easy.

Can someone say "over-engineered"?


----------



## bandit571

Morning..People…..Uncle Charles was in both ankles, and all the toes…..

Had a "OD Green "********************vette" for a while….4speed, straight 4. No floor boards …Fred Flintstone Brakes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Damn engineers always over complicating everything! My first car was a 76' Pontiac Ventura with a Chevy 250 L6 that had maybe 90hp if the stars aligned just right. The intake manifold was cast into the head so there was no way to add headers or replace the Rochester Mono-jet with anything a bit bigger than what you'd expect to find on a large chainsaw. The Saginaw 3 on the floor did make for good fun, around a right hand turn it could spin the heck out of the right rear tire with enough ice on the road.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A member of Missouri Task Force One died yesterday as a result of cancer that was caused by his response to the World Trade Center. He was a local ER doc who had been a firefighter before med school and then joined the task force as a team surgeon. To date, over 1000 responders have died from illnesses related to ground zero.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My first car was a 1982 Subaru station wagon. It had a 1.8 liter 4 cylinder with standard trans.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get up and get moving around…..


----------



## DS

> Since we re talking cars… My first car was a sweet 1987 Ford Escort hatchback. 5-speed, 4 cylinders, 1.9 liters… I could pass any bicycle on the road. It was LOADED! It had a windshield wiper on the rear window, automatic seat belts that strangled you when you got in, a digital clock on the ceiling, and a radio that played both AM and FM. It looked just like this one, except mine was their "camel" color (tan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don t get jealous of my sweet ride…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Jim, I had you pegged for an AMC Pacer… but the Escort fits, somehow.


----------



## rhybeka

> A member of Missouri Task Force One died yesterday as a result of cancer that was caused by his response to the World Trade Center. He was a local ER doc who had been a firefighter before med school and then joined the task force as a team surgeon. To date, over 1000 responders have died from illnesses related to ground zero.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


RIP, sir.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - you have me thinking about doing a smaller version of your river rock table in my dining room table. Not sure Hickory would look as good with that though.


----------



## mojapitt

I think hickory would look great


----------



## oldnovice

*Gene*, that '49 Buick looks a lot like my first car, a two tone 1950 Buick, white over blue, with a "straight eight". Sitting on those seats was like sitting on your living room couch. I want to say they "don't make them like that any more" which is good and bad depending on your perspective!


----------



## bandit571

Cold, dreary, nasty day outside…Harvey has arrived…..Smells nasty, too. Need most of the lights in the house turned on.

Have a stack of Maple sitting around the shop…..I guess I had better find a project to use it up on…

May try a bit of Metal-working, sometime. Maybe get a bit of Brass bar stock, and a few Brass knobs, a bit of sheet brass….and cobble up a set of "dividers".....Hardened "points" may come from a couple combo square "scribes"? Might take a few days….not sure how much it will cost, either. Be something different to try…


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte depending on the boards I can find I may consider it. I'll have to show the SO and see if she likes the idea too. I think she does but I can't remember. AFAIK that project might be on the docket next year I'm just not sure.


----------



## Gene01

Here's my next project. 
It'll be live edge Mesquite and glass with walnut legs. 









Got the 8/4 slab and the walnut ready to go. Just gotta finish the project on the bench.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, Google "hickory tabletop". Some are pretty impressive.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Gene


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here is what they did yesterday for the Shop/Garage



















Today they put in the window again "It was first put in upside down" and the door and all the metal is almost done on the outside. I am hoping they get the roof done also.

Will do some more updates tomorrow of today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's coming along Arlin. Looking forward to more progress pictures.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Arlin. Gotta start on my addition soon also. Winter is coming.


----------



## TaySC

> @Monte - you have me thinking about doing a smaller version of your river rock table in my dining room table. Not sure Hickory would look as good with that though.
> 
> - rhybeka


Be sure to post pics so I can copy it…. LOL


----------



## TaySC

> Here s my next project.
> It ll be live edge Mesquite and glass with walnut legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the 8/4 slab and the walnut ready to go. Just gotta finish the project on the bench.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, is that pic from a project video? I think I watched a video recently on that very bench. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Gene01

Good eye Tay. That one is from YouTube. Got the idea originally from Woodcraft magazine. I like the YouTube guys methods better, though.


----------



## bandit571

Might go to the shop after a bit,,,and see what there is left to work with…..may take the camera along…

Supper coming up first….


----------



## TaySC

Please post pics as you do it. I'm building ideas for future projects as I slowly learn this trit called woodworking.


----------



## Gene01

Will do, Tay. It's gonna be a while. Maybe sometime late October or early November.
This case on the bench will have sides comprised of mesquite and walnut separated by 3/8' stripes of maple. The walnut will be ebonized. 
I didn't think this through. Once the walnut is ebonized, it can't be sanded much. Consequently, I have to dry fit one side, sand it all to 220, take it apart and ebonize the walnut and then glue it up. Rinse and repeat for all 4 side. Then the top will have an carved oval inlay of maple set in mesquite and ebonized walnut.
I'll be at it for a while.
Tomorrow is ebonize day for the first side panel.


----------



## bandit571

Shredded a few spuds, a few hotdogs, diced an onion…..spread out on a hot griddle, with garlic & herb butter….fry a while along with a few other spices…..scramble in a bunch of eggs, fry until golden brown all over….fix a plateful, spread some shredded cheese over it…..Suppertime! Come and get it!...

Trip to the shop can wait a while….


----------



## CFrye

This is like the first car I bought, a 1974 orange VW Thing. 4 door, stick shift, convertible=Dream car!









Mine did not have the doohickey on the front bumper. I had a new roof and rear 'window' put on it. It fit so well I could take it down by myself but needed help to fasten it when putting back up!


----------



## DS

Candy, I believe that was the doohickey trim option package #1-costs extra.
My wife had the same 1st car.

They are collectible now, go figure.


----------



## CFrye

"Collectible" translates to "now too rich for my wallet". What color was the Thing Mrs. DS had?


----------



## DS

My first car never, and I mean NEVER looked nearly as cool as this ad for it.
That was even the paint job it had too. Just imagine it being faded in the Arizona Sun.
(a.k.a. Beater Car deluxe)

1981 Mercury Capri-the ugliest fox body mustang ever made.


----------



## bandit571

> This is like the first car I bought, a 1974 orange VW Thing. 4 door, stick shift, convertible=Dream car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did not have the doohickey on the front bumper. I had a new roof and rear window put on it. It fit so well I could take it down by myself but needed help to fasten it when putting back up!
> 
> - CFrye


Direct descendant from the Kubelwagon…....needs the spare tire on the front hood….


----------



## DS

I never knew her at that time but, I vaguely remember seeing an old pic. 
It was some Off-White or cream/light tan color. (Or, it was just dirty)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went crazy at Aldi. Potato soup for dinner.


----------



## rhybeka

daaaang Bill! Let me know if those chisels are any good


----------



## CFrye

That's the good kinda crazy, Bill!


----------



## firefighterontheside

.....and it was only $30. I'll give a set of chisels to my dad.


----------



## mojapitt

I have reconfirmed that rubber hammers can hurt your thumb also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I mentioned my '70 Nova in reference to Matt's '74, but my first was a '55 Chevy pickup with a 396 big block sitting down in it. Yep, it got me in trouble too…..


----------



## JL7

> Since Gene came clean, I should also mention that the two people in the background of my picture are models. I never wore pleated khakis, and people who drive Escorts don t travel to distant places to look thoughtfully at the mountains in sport jackets.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


And Stumpy, clearly you photoshop'd that one, we all know there is no such thing as a rust free Escort…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, my ragtop collection consisted of a 69 Cougar, 62 MK2 Midget, 95 Jeep, 86 Mustang, and currently my 89 Z24…..


----------



## JL7

Hey all….love all the old car stories…...that 49 Buick is bad to the bone!

Had to dig out the old photos and see if I could get the old scanner working…....

My 68 Cougar…this is the "good" side…..complete with lots of bondo and leaky air shocks:



















I was truly proud…...think I paid $200.

Since I was scanning, here is my brothers 56 F100 from high school….lots's of bondo as well…....many stories in this one…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's the Jeep, unfortunatly the Cougar and Midget was BC (before computers).....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the F100 pic Jeff, I'm thinking about dragging home a '54 with a rotted out bed and was wondering what a wooden stake bed would look like…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy's VW had the windshield washer was hooked up to the spare tire. If you used it you had to stop and re inflate the spare. Typical VW PITA.


----------



## JL7

Marty, ironically, my brother just got his 54 on the road…....it's a bit of a freak truck with a Ford Interceptor cop car motor and front suspension welded to the original (back) frame of the truck…....it rides and drives like a million bucks….and a little ratty looking…


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I have a set of those chisels Bill just bought…been using them for quite a while…well worth th $7 + Tax


----------



## mojapitt

Working on new skills.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was considering doing an inlay of a fleur de lis for my nephews Eagle Scout plaque, but I'm gonna wimp out and cut one with the band saw and glue it on proud of the surface, but I think it will look neat. I got some new inlay kits, so I need to try it again though.


----------



## GaryC

Went to the Pulmonologist today. Got COPD among other things. Got two powder type inhalers. Samples are real cheap….but pharmacy wants $900 a month. Thats going to eat up about all of my toy money
BTW…. today is Williams birthday


----------



## CFrye

Awesome truck, Jeff!
Gary, That really bites! Will your insurance cover any of it? I thought Jim's latest eye drop addition was bad @ $500/month. The eye doctor's office sent the Rx directly to the VA and they filled it! Thank God!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*(Before you read this, let me assure you, the coyote is alive and well, and that is NOT blood on the ground)*

This woman runs over a coyote. She keeps driving for over 20 miles, before someone signals to her at a stop light to say there's a freaking coyote in her grill! She calls the state wildlife agency, who come and remove it. It is unharmed! They released it on public land.

I am all but certain I saw this in a Roadrunner & Wile-E-Coyote cartoon when I was a kid!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Poor car.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've pulled birds and bats out of my grill before, but never a coyote. The birds and bats were definitely not alive and well.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I have a couple sets of those chisels and am pretty happy with them. At that price if I drop one on the concrete I look at it and give a shoulder shrug and continue on doing what I was doing. I bought a couple more sets to make skew chisels out of and then some angled chisels.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, not good news. Any lifestyle changes? Thinking of ya.

Not bad, Monte.

Really baad ass truck, Jeffy.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world


----------



## ssnvet

Thrusday…. one more day to go…

Candy… your Thing is actually a Porsche, as it was Ferdinand Porsche that designed if for Germany…. As mentioned by Bandit, all you would need to do is put a spare tire on the hood and paint if field gray and you'd have a great movie prop. Kübelwagens were as ubiquitous as the Willies Jeep.










The thing I liked best about my Nova was that the 250 ci straight 6 was super simple and it was easy to access everything under the hood. I did all the work on it myself, until the trainy croaked, and that's when I sold it.


----------



## bandit571

Uuummmm…Morning…..


----------



## bandit571

Better yet than the Kubel…..get a Schwimmwagon


----------



## mojapitt

First car I drove was a '62 dodge with a push-button shift. Those didn't last very long.


----------



## CFrye

Update on the William Day family: Lisa got home safely from Houston on Sunday. William has a abscessed tooth. Ouch!


----------



## ssnvet

> First car I drove was a 62 dodge with a push-button shift. Those didn t last very long.
> - Monte Pittman


But now their putting the "tap shift" paddles on the wheel of more and more sedans. It's all fly-by-wire computer controlled these days, but the net effect is pretty much the same.


----------



## rhybeka

Ouch! hopefully William will get better quick.

Time to get busy again.


----------



## Gene01

> First car I drove was a 62 dodge with a push-button shift. Those didn t last very long.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dad and I took a look at a new Edsel. Their shift buttons were in the center of the steering wheel. Dad's comment was "If you try to blow the horn, you'll blow yourself into reverse."


----------



## rhybeka

I think it's bout time for a cup of coffee. working a headache and the tireds are catching up


----------



## mojapitt

> I think it s bout time for a cup of coffee. working a headache and the tireds are catching up
> 
> - rhybeka


Maybe scotch on the rocks?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where did the morning go? Good afternoon.


----------



## ssnvet

Confession time…. I binge watched the first 6 episodes of Breaking Bad season 1 last night.

I was never much interested in the series, as it sounded like the main character was a dirtbag, but they really do a good job creating circumstances where good people get blindsided with really bad luck.


----------



## ArlinEastman

My very first car was a 1965 Chrysler Newport which was only 4 years old when I got it. My second car was a 1960 Dodge truck


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Confession time…. I binge watched the first 6 episodes of Breaking Bad season 1 last night.
> 
> I was never much interested in the series, as it sounded like the main character was a dirtbag, but they really do a good job creating circumstances where good people get blindsided with really bad luck.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


He becomes a real dirt bag as the season progresses. That's what people say is the genius of the writing. They make you cheer for him, then hate him, and back and forth throughout the series. It's also a story of how greed can start out small and spiral out of control.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my nephews plaque. Cut the fleur de lis out of jatoba and glued it on. Sugar maple plaque.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice looking. Good choice of wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

And the mirror….better picture I think….flowers instead of skinny legs
Monte, how do people hang these things…..they are heavy.


----------



## mojapitt

I use the heavy D-ring hangers. Works for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, thanks Monte. Sounds good.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

You need to sell a gravitational anomaly with it to lighten the load on the drywall.


----------



## mojapitt

I recommend to them to hit the studs if possible.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Mike. Amazon must have that.

I'm drinking Folded Mountains Pale Ale…..any of you northeasterners ever seen that? I got it at Aldi with my chisels.


----------



## ssnvet

> Good idea Mike. Amazon must have that.
> I m drinking Folded Mountains Pale Ale…..any of you northeasterners ever seen that? I got it at Aldi with my chisels.
> - firefighterontheside


nope… is it good?


----------



## ssnvet

> Here s my nephews plaque. Cut the fleur de lis out of jatoba and glued it on. Sugar maple plaque.
> - firefighterontheside


How did you cut the arcs at the corners? freehand on the band saw?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm liking the folded mountains. It's from Rochester NY.
The round inside curves I cut with a 3/8" forstner bit before I went to the saw. Learned that trick from Jeff. Everything else was free hand at the bandsaw.


----------



## mojapitt

I should have had 1 more gallon of epoxy tonight. I will buy 5 more tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Not a fan of Pale Ale…..

Ran the bandsaw for a little bit, tonight. Set up the rip guide jig to 1-3/4" from the blade, and ran a few boards through. Will need to be jointed, but it is a start on a small Hope Chest. Trying to build the frames for the frame & panel sides. may have to glue a few panels up, too.

Must have slept wrong last night…..pinched a nerve in the right side of the neck…..Been trying to get it un-pinched all day…


----------



## Gene01

Got the first application of the ebonizer done. As they dried, some areas were lighter. Another application man~ana. 
Might get the panel glued up, too. 
I'll be using those Shopsmith panel clamps, Candy. First use.

No pale ale for me, either. Del Bac and ice all the way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's an acquired taste and they taste better with the more you drink.


----------



## mojapitt

Sanded before rock, with rock but no epoxy, last 2 are with the first epoxy pour.


----------



## mojapitt

Beets tonight


----------



## bandit571

Will be looking for a few Black Butte Porters this weekend….

Hey….it is now…..F R I D A Y ! at least for you working stiffs….


----------



## MustacheMike

> First car I drove was a 62 dodge with a push-button shift. Those didn t last very long.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Our family had a 61 Plymouth Valiant Lancer with the push button automatic as well.


----------



## rhybeka

> I think it s bout time for a cup of coffee. working a headache and the tireds are catching up
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Maybe scotch on the rocks?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I seriously considered a jack n coke last night. never made it though. Maybe tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte those are some beets! Julie likes pickled beets - I can't eat them no matter how they're prepared. ugh.

I think it's time again to price out a portable gaming rig for my PS4/Xbox 1. Too bad I can't make it out of wood. I'm sure the airlines wouldn't let me carry on in case of turbulence.


----------



## MustacheMike

My first car was a 1967 Buick Opel Kadet. Gave 150.00 for it. It had 57HP and no 3rd. gear but would get us to the liquor store when we skipped class for a bottle of Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill @ .99 each.


----------



## mojapitt

Great school car Mike


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world


----------



## MustacheMike

This was my second car, (when in military with no wife, kids or bills!) 1968 Pontiac Firebird 400 HO, 365 hp., duel exhaust, 411 rear end, posit traction, ram air, 4 speed Saginaw Muncie trans and factory hood mounted tac. Rag top would beat you to death at 120mph and nobody cared. Ah, my life has certainly changed!!


----------



## Gene01

That's going to be a beautiful table, Monte. Hope you got enough resin in stock. And, don't forget the torch. That's going to be a fun pour.

My first and, only rag top. '62 MG Midget. Don't know what it felt like at 120. Could barely get 70 out of it.


----------



## mudflap4869

3 rag tops. 64 Chevy II. 59 Austin sprite and 67 MGB. Ripped the tranny out of the Chevy. A mechanic put the battery in the Austin wrong and fried the wiring. (Positive ground) Couldn't keep the carbs on the MGB in sinc, so it went away.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…...


----------



## mojapitt

So on Facebook someone is advertising Ted's Woodworking. I read the comments and there were numerous ones calling it a scam and I added a rant calling it a scam also. Just saw it again. All bad comments have been deleted and I am blocked from commenting. Hmmmmmm


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I'm working on my convertible and it's been a nightmare. Frame was hacked up to fit a built 302 in it,steering was cobbled together with 6 swivel joints, body work was done by someone who used bondo to cover up rust holes while not fixing said rust. Everytime I touch it something has been halfassed on it. But here it is looking pleasant right before it turned into a monster and ate the tires off of itself until the tranny gave out. Also a very rare picture with me in it one of a handful known to exist.








My 69 Datsun roadster(spl311) I had to remove the body to remove the motor but that wasn't difficult since previous owner didn't use anything to attach the body to the frame and was driving it around that way. It's been all the way apart now for 7+ years. Every time I get to working on it I either don't feel up to it or I have someone else's car to work on or wood work that needs done. Hard when my shop is a wood shop, mechanic shop and a metal working shop all in the same place.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps….

I'm driving the mommy mobile today as I'm borrowing a pressure washer from our maintenance crew over the weekend… which means I'm going to be doing ladder work to clean the moss off of the north roof :^o



> I seriously considered a jack n coke last night. never made it though. Maybe tonight or tomorrow night?
> - rhybeka


The recipe isn't too hard to figure out :^p

Monte…. the table is looking great!

Mike… I love the Firebird…. I'll be you wish you still had it.

Mr. Bill…. if the Folded Mountains is like an IPA, I'm afraid I probably wouldn't like it. I've concluded that I'm pretty much a Lager kind of guy.

No rag tops for me… I've always been too tight and too practical to actually buy the car or motorcycle of my dreams. Sigh!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. A long awaited courtcase has been announced today. An officer from St Louis had shot and killed a suspect several years ago. He was charged with first degree murder. He was found not guilty. We've been anticipating riots if he was found innocent. So far its just peaceful, but experience tells me that the violence comes out at night. Time will tell.

The Folded Mountains does not taste like grapefruit juice as many IPA. Im not a fan of IPA's either.


----------



## Gene01

Not a rag top. But, it was sure airy. My ride back and forth to college for 4 years…40 mi. each way…winter and summer.








Pic not my bike. Mine had a cheap wind screen and a sissy bar. 
1000cc. I'm lucky to be alive.


----------



## DS

Lloyd, don't give up. That Datsun looks like it has good bones.
My cousin rebuilt a 1969 Dodge Challenger top to bottom over nearly 30 years.

He now tours the car shows and has been featured in car magazines with it. (a.k.a. enjoying his retirement)

An engineer at my first job out of college built a Datsun B210. (Hardly seems worth it, but he got a crazy hair and went for it) Cut the firewall completely out and dropped a Ford 460 Big Block in it. Driver seat was back where the back seat used to be.

The first time he took it out and goosed the motor the car twisted like a pretzel.

So he built again on a reinforced tubular chassis. Crazy power to weight ratio-not really safe at all.


----------



## Gene01

" Crazy power to weight ratio-not really safe at all." 
But, I'll bet he had a ball at stop lights.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Beets tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Those are some HUGE beets. Must have tasted great to.


----------



## mojapitt

She's canning beets and homemade tomato juice today.


----------



## ssnvet

My wife's aunt has a pickled beat recipe with which she won a blue ribbon at the Fryeburg fair (oldest agricultural fair in the U.S.). We love them!


----------



## CharlesNeil

love beets, but this must be a different variety , never seen one that big .

Only problem with beets is when you pee the next day , scares the dickens out of ya LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Charles, it's a surprise if you don't expect it.


----------



## ssnvet

Speaking of beats….During our NYC trip this summer, after a day at Corey Island, my wife insisted we stop at a Russian grocery store in Brighton Beach… all signs in Cyrilic text and all employees speaking Russian. Got the best Borscht I've ever had.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used to eat the beets my grandma canned, but I haven't eaten one in probably 30 years.


----------



## mudflap4869

Beets were a family staple when I was a kid. I ate em any way you fixed them. But I hated turnips.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Beets tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A message for Monte's wife:

В следующем году посадите больший сад. Сделать Монте есть больше овощей. Похоже, он нуждается в них. Его живот почти такой же большой, как у меня. 

I love how proud she is of her garden!


----------



## ssnvet

Watch out Stumpy… Google translate (or is it "mistranslate") can get you into big trouble.


----------



## mojapitt

I wish my stomach was only as big as yours.

I have lost about 12 lbs. Only another 50 to go.


----------



## bandit571

Stopped at the Bellefontaine, OH Aldi's…..bought one set out of the 6 that were on the shelf…..$6.99 + tax…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I gave my dad his chisels today. Won't see cindys dad for a while.
Luckily the symphony we were supposed to,go to tonight has been cancelled. Good, because I really didn't want to go to St. Louis tonight.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte those beets remind me of my cousins tomatoes.








That is one of the small ones at 2lbs. She uses heirloom seeds from back when my family started farming so the strain is a little over a century old.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife has tomatoes also


----------



## diverlloyd

Those are nice ones does she make salsa also?


----------



## bandit571

When I got up out of my chair today…









Shop Cat took over, wasn't happy about losing a lap to sit on….









Made a mess on the floor, a few times….tried out an older plane, too…









About the same size as a No.7…...didn't do too badly on the Maple…









Used the "new" No. 4 , to smooth things out..










Next time the Shop cat kicks me out of the chair….I will try to remember to turn the shop fan on.


----------



## mojapitt

Her version of salsa, yes


----------



## mojapitt

Just got 6 gallons of epoxy. Hope it's enough.


----------



## mojapitt

2 more gallons of epoxy added. River isn't full, but we can see the end. I think 2 more gallons will fill the river.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Holy mackerel, that table is going to cost a fortune and weigh a ton when you've got it all done!


----------



## mojapitt

Right now we think that finished and assembled it will be about 800 lbs.

As far as cost, they're in the $3500-$4000 range. Waiting for the final price of the base.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Symphony was cancelled. Went to dinner instead.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you going to epoxy the table too.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't want to epoxy everything, but might have too. I would rather that the slabs were just lacquer.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't want to epoxy everything, but might have too. I would rather that the slabs were just lacquer.


----------



## mojapitt

My experience with epoxy says that it will aide in big slabs warping when completely coated.


----------



## mojapitt

Correction, he says that the base is only about 200 lbs. So the whole table will only be 600-700 lbs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can lift that with my pinky finger.


----------



## mojapitt

I figured Randy would move by himself.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark is home from fighting fires. Figure he will chime in soon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I seriously considered a jack n coke last night. never made it though. Maybe tonight or tomorrow night?
> 
> - rhybeka


Why choose sides, how about tonight and tomorrow night…..


----------



## mojapitt

I like the way you think Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My first and, only rag top. 62 MG Midget. Don t know what it felt like at 120. Could barely get 70 out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, you had the wrong one, I had the full race version with the high output motor, close ratio 4 speed, twin side draft carbs, and wire knock off wheels. It would straighten the curves… until my first wife blew the motor…..


----------



## mojapitt

> My first and, only rag top. 62 MG Midget. Don t know what it felt like at 120. Could barely get 70 out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Gene, you had the wrong one, I had the full race version with the high output motor, close ratio 4 speed, twin side draft carbs, and wire knock off wheels. It would straighten the curves… until my first wife blew the motor…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That last sentence is begging for a bad joke.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another toy that I built consisted of a '71 Vega with a 375hp 350, 400 turbo transmission, and 8 3/4 Chrysler rear end. I took a kid for a test drive that was bugging me when I had it for sale, I scared him so bad when I blew the rear window out when I hit second gear, that I never seen him again…..


----------



## Cricket

My patience is limited tonight.

It may be time for me to call it a night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That last sentence is begging for a bad joke.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hee Hee, we'll leave it at that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Cricket, I'll try to do better…..


----------



## mojapitt

I apologize for the bad thoughts


----------



## mojapitt

Children are misbehaving?


----------



## Cricket

Hahaha! Not losing patience with y'all. Y'all always bring me a smile.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Children are misbehaving?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What makes you think it was Randy???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Children are misbehaving?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> What makes you think it was Randy???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hey, I didn't do nothin'....
I'm on VACATION….
That is the (my) definition of being on vacation!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

IDEA!!! Let's go to Cricket's for our next gathering and show her how much we appreciate her… Um, I'm such a bad boy…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, do you build any of those table on spec or are they sold before you start? That looks like it would eat up a lot of real estate sitting around any longer than necessary.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I thought maybe you were lurking on vacation…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, can I get ya anything at the auction tomorrow, maybe a Kia Rio???


----------



## mojapitt

This is only by order. Space and cost too much for spec furniture. This goes to a contractor who only builds luxury homes.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Cricket needs us.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, can I get ya anything at the auction tomorrow, maybe a Kia Rio???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sure, I'll gladly give ya all that I've got….
Now then…. where is that nickle?
See, I ain't even got TWO nickles to rub together!!!


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales in the morning!

Logan Auction guy always seems to have a good auction…on the days I don't have any cash to spend…..Grrrrrrr.

Needed an Evening Nap…...didn't get my after lunch one…..because I never got Lunch….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just finished my nap. I think it might be time for bed now.


----------



## 000

> My patience is limited tonight.
> 
> It may be time for me to call it a night.
> 
> - Cricket


Hope it wasn't anything I said. I was just trying to help.


----------



## mojapitt

Night night y'all. Unfortunately I have to work this weekend at the real job.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We are back !!

Was a long stretch this time. 42 days straight. Started out in NE Washington on Aug. 2nd and 3 moves and a month later ended up in SW Oregon on the coast and 5 miles from California. Moved all our equipment across Oregon 2 days before the eclipse. Do not need to do that again, the traffic was crazy. Could see the smoke from the fire and hear and see the waves on the ocean at the same time. Was the #1 priority fire in the nation and a big camp, about 1800 men at one point before they moved some to spike camps around the fire. Was mostly 20 hr. days for us and no relief to help. After 3 weeks at this camp we finally had enough and told them to send replacements as we were done. Took a couple days coming home and still will be awhile before we get our sleep schedule back to normal.

Did not read all the posts so if I missed anything important guess someone can fill me in. Wondering who broke the old thread while I was busy ? Did not have internet most of the time and sometimes did not have cell service. Kinda like camping in the backcountry but not as much fun. Looking forward to getting back in the shop again. Looked it over today and it needs to make sawdust.

Catch you all tomorrow as it is time to relax some more. !!


----------



## bandit571

Welcome back!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for saving another tree Mark…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Unfortunately I have to work this weekend at the real job.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll send ya pictures of deals while yer making contributions to Social Security…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...too bleeding early, it is too.

Yard sales this morning…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome home Mark. Thanks for your contribution to help save the forest.
Up early on a Saturday for Liam's first soccer game of the season.


----------



## Gene01

> My experience with epoxy says that it will aide in big slabs warping when completely coated.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Even if both sides are coated equally?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought he meant it would aid in keeping them from warping.


----------



## Gene01

> I thought he meant it would aid in keeping them from warping.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Oh. OK.
I always coat both sides….and edges. But, the biggest was a 3' x 6' oak table top. And, the top was in 3 pieces. Soft wood slabs would probably react differently. IDK.
Lots of YouTubers doing bar tops don't coat both sides. But, I'm sure there's a finish on the bottom.


----------



## bandit571

Just a pair of pipe clamps, today….5' x 3/4", 5'x 1/2"....$10 for the pair. Not much else worth picking up…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I picked up this little plane for $5. Haven't identified it yet. I just noticed the top part of the frog is broken off. First one I've had with a corrugated sole.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now I realize the adjuster is completely broken off. Lever cap says 408, so I guess it's a Sargent.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: nhplaneparts will have a replacement frog….

I suppose I should head to the shop…and at least act like I am doing..something.

Looking around in Wall E World…found a small wooden box I can fit as a pair of trays for that latest box. Will see how well that goes, later.


----------



## mojapitt

Tip of the day, regardless of them saying that a phone is water resistant, it can't handle being in a steam sterilizer.

New phone here, dumb story.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bandit. This will probably just sit on a shelf.


----------



## mojapitt

Expected low tonight is 38°, but they already issued freeze warning also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Send that over here Monte. It's 91 now as I sit out by the grill. Grilling potatoes, broccoli and chicken. Not the new chickens I went and got today.


----------



## ssnvet

Ladder work today…



















Pressure washing the moss off the north roof.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Matt. I need to wash my roof on the south side. The metal is oxidized a chalky white instead of green. I have a 9/12 pitch. Can't walk on it, especially when wet. How long is your ladder? I have a 32'.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Also, you gutterless people make me jealous.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dinner is coming along nicely. The griller gets the little morsels of chicken that stick to the grill and need to be eaten right away, because they are fully cooked.


----------



## bandit571

Pipe clamps..









A Package of Chisels..









And, a box within a box…









Made a couple glue ups..









And….









Cut a profile for some feet….









Sitting here, have a George Killian's Irish Red….waiting on supper….Maybe I should start a blog about that Maple Project?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I would take your 91°


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come and get it.


----------



## Gene01

Never hit 80, here in the mesa. 
Bill, it's all about psychology. 91 will feel cool if you think back to your week in Phoenix.


----------



## firefighterontheside

True Gene, that would have been a great day to play golf in Phoenix.


----------



## ssnvet

28'. I foot the latter in my tractor bucket about 5' up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pittsburg clamps - $2 ea…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 pc Kennedy tool box - $20…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Electric hoist for lifting lumber into the loft of the new pole barn - $50…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bullwinkle on the crapper - priceless…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's an amazing price on the toolbox Marty!

That's an amazing idea Matt. Why didn't I think of that. Have to do that when cindys not here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, are you building said pole barn at site of new house or at current house?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just beat my dad at ping pong. Never done that. Had to wait til he was 74.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, are you building said pole barn at site of new house or at current house?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


New place, boat garage on one side, saw mill and tractor barn on the other. I'll be able to lift lumber into the loft…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That'll be very nice Marty. Put you a little apartment in the loft and you won't need to go in the house, ever.


----------



## mojapitt

I likes Bullwinkle


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That ll be very nice Marty. Put you a little apartment in the loft and you won t need to go in the house, ever.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um, but my shop will be in the basement of the house…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> That ll be very nice Marty. Put you a little apartment in the loft and you won t need to go in the house, ever.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Um, but my shop will be in the basement of the house…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well….guess you'll need to put the barn in the basement too.


----------



## mojapitt

Will it be ready for Woodstick 2019?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That ll be very nice Marty. Put you a little apartment in the loft and you won t need to go in the house, ever.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Um, but my shop will be in the basement of the house…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Well….guess you ll need to put the barn in the basement too.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Then I'll hafta toss out Randy's beer fridge…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Will it be ready for Woodstick 2019?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Put it in pencil in case we hafta erase it…..


----------



## mojapitt

My pencils don't have erasers,


----------



## mojapitt

Make sure you remove the beer before you throw it out


----------



## bandit571

Unless it is Stroh's…..


----------



## mojapitt

You're off the hook Marty, one of the Christian off shoots have announced that the world will end next Saturday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a Natural Light tonight. Mmmmm.
If the worlds gonna end, I've got a lot of drinking to do. Wine, beer, milk…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> You re off the hook Marty, one of the Christian off shoots have announced that the world will end next Saturday.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Damn, I was really looking forward to building this new place for y'all, sawmill with a loft full of lumber, new shop, bar room, outdoor patio with fire pit. Oh well, maybe in my next life…..


----------



## mojapitt

If another planet was going to collide with earth next Saturday, wouldn't someone have noticed it by now?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great flood Monte…...just like last time.


----------



## Gene01

> Great flood Monte…...just like last time.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


And, me with nary a cubit to be found.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a sneak peak of my back yard…..


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like some good logs there Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, yours probably only needs to carry you, Phyl and some dogs….oh and maybe a few jackelopes.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, there's a new SawStop thread waiting for you to comment on it.


----------



## mojapitt

My Ark would need to carry a lot of wood


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just build it out of bkp and then use it later to build furniture. You can sell it as reclaimed wood.


----------



## bandit571

Methinks that Mr. Richardchaos is merely the latest incarnation of DVK…..same style of topics…


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately, I have to agree Bandit. He is just picking fights.


----------



## ssnvet

> You re off the hook Marty, one of the Christian off shoots have announced that the world will end next Saturday.
> - Monte Pittman


Ancient proverb say: when you lift the lid off of the cookie jar and a little mouse with crumbs on his whiskers says "no worries mate, just us cookies in here", that doesn't make him a cookie.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My Ark would need to carry a lot of wood
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No matter how many supplies I stock on the large barge, I'd probably forget my fishing poles…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Happy Sunday. 
Gonna make a picture frame for Cindy's diploma today. What shall I use?


----------



## mojapitt

Walnut with maple inlay


----------



## firefighterontheside

That may be the ticket Monte.


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning. Happy Sunday.
> Gonna make a picture frame for Cindy s diploma today. What shall I use?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Something nice so, you won't need to…ahem…doctor it up. 
Maybe 2 ea. 5/8" wide walnut strips with a really thin strip of maple between and a beveled inner edge.

Oops…Monte beat me to it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about walnut and maple???


----------



## CFrye

Well, my last night shift was memorable. 12:30 AM city wide black out that lasted 2 hours. As charge nurse, I got to proclaim TOTAL DIVERT!


----------



## mudflap4869

Popsicle sticks? Now that would make a nice frame.


----------



## mojapitt

You don't have emergency generators Candy?


----------



## CFrye

> You don t have emergency generators Candy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes, we do. They operated the emergency lights in the 2 trauma bay rooms and at the nurse's desk. All the computers were down, none of the other patient rooms in the ER had lights. The radiology department equipment went down. Fun!


----------



## mojapitt

All of our patient treatment areas are 100% emergency power. Computers are not only on emergency power, but UPS also.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy what's total divert?

Morning all!

God said he wouldn't flood the earth again soooo….. not sure about that one. itching to go to the shop but other things getting a bit in the way. I'll have to at some point in time this week to make a sign for the neighbor's son's 3rd b-day party. I'm supplying the scrap wood and she's going to stain/paint it. I think I've got the dimensions figured out - not sure on the width of the boards - I'm thinking 3 inches, but maybe 3.5? it'll be like this - just with Take Me Out To The Ballgame on it instead


----------



## CFrye

Total divert=not accepting any new patients. Ambulances are directed to take their patients elsewhere.


----------



## mojapitt

Total divert, really bad situation


----------



## rhybeka

oooooh  What caused the power outage??


----------



## GaryC

Nah…. Maple and Walnut sounds better


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know most of you wanted walnut and maple, but I'm gonna take Gary's suggestion and use maple and walnut, not necessarily in that order. The walnut frame is together. Once that dries I'll cut grooves for inlay. I used my incra miter…..much better fitting miters.


----------



## GaryC

Wise choice, Bill. I'm sure you'll be much more satisfied…whatever the order happens to be.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Spent Friday morning in the woods, didn't see any deer, but lots of sign so I know that they're there. I don't even care that I didn't see anything either. Surrounded by trees, and the sounds of the birds and the bugs, even if it did heat up into the 90s on Friday morning it was still better than sitting where I am right now. I'll tell you what, that was pure happiness.

Now bring on the cooler weather. Friday night was a family get together, so no shop time, Saturday I loafed around at a gun show and farm and home store with my brother in law and then family pictures in the late afternoon. I've been slacking and haven't made any sawdust. May have to take the chainsaw out into the woods and make big piles of sawdust though. I need to clean up some shooting lanes.

The city has been really busy this weekend with the "whatever you want to call it." Glad I live out in the woods….


----------



## Gene01

Not to denigrate Gary's tastes but, I think you'd be better satisfied if you went with walnut and maple. 

Here's the back panel to another rifle case. Walnut, Maple and Mesquite.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I think you should have used maple, then walnut and mesquite.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, I think you should have used maple, then walnut and mesquite.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now you tell me.


----------



## johnstoneb

Just got back Friday afternoon from an 8 day float on the MF Salmon. Last time I floated it was about 15 years ago. Great time had by all. almost all the rapids had changed so for me was like first time again.

Loading boats at put in. We had two rafts, two cats, one IK and two kayaks.










Nectar of the gods with out this and beer trip would have been unbearable.










New entrance to Pistol Creek, small blowout changed the entrance quite a bit.










Looking back at Tappan Falls. The new and improved Tappan II and Tappan III are just down stream alittle.










Great trip quite a bit of smoke and one day of rain but you have to expect those thing in Sept. Rain did clear smoke out for a day.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like fun


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Bruce. Nice trip.
I'm not sure Gene, but yours looks like walnut,maple,walnut,maple,mesquite,maple, walnut.

I'm bout done with this maple/walnut frame. Best miters I've made with this incra. Maple inlay is about 1/8" thick and 1/4" wide. Gotta get some glass.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Cindy will love it


----------



## rhybeka

Nice looking frame, Bill! I have to buy more mirror glass - almost had mine all the way cut yesterday and busted it. 

Working on fixing my receiver today. Appears I may get lucky and be able to send it back in to Onkyo for a new HDMI board. going to try a few other things to see if I can avoid trying to dig up purchase paperwork, but at least there's a plan B. Garage door is also throwing a fit. will go up, but doesn't want to go down. had to use the emergency release again when I went to get charcoal.


----------



## GaryC

Excellent job. Fantastic choice of woods, too. 
Mike, you're gonna drool when Monte starts showing pictures of his neighbors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. Have I mentioned I really like the incra. As long as I make the boards nice and straight at the jointer, the miters turn out perfect. I agree about the choice of wood.


----------



## Gene01

Really nice frame, Bill. And, like Gary said, wood choice is superb.

Oh, and my picture must've gotten reversed…or maybe that's the inside…at any rate, the order is backwards.
Oh well, it's not glued yet.


----------



## bandit571

Worn out, today….got one panel out of four done, today…









All maple…..Got about half the grooves milled, too…









Planes got a bit too warm to hold onto….had to switch off to a cold plane…

Have since switch off to a Cold George Kilian Irish Red….


----------



## mojapitt

For some reason new phone won't let me post pictures


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is your resolution for pictures set too high on your phone?


----------



## mojapitt

Not an issue with picture size. After I choose file and hit insert image, it says that no file selected.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe they figured out how to stop me from posting more projects.


----------



## rhybeka

signed up to have Onkyo send me a box. at least one thing will get fixed. Looks like Onkyo at least stands behind their products even if they have a defect so that's good. SO is going to take a nap so I get some game time. It's been a busy weekend! Sounds like everybody's getting out to the shop so that's good


----------



## Gene01

> Maybe they figured out how to stop me from posting more projects.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's got sawdust in it, gumming up the gears. Throw it in the autoclave, tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

This phone hasn't been exposed to sawdust yet. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you turn it off and back on?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, reset it 4-5 times


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Percussive persuasion….


----------



## CFrye

> oooooh  What caused the power outage??
> 
> - rhybeka


They say a transformer in town blew up. Don't know what caused that.

Bill, Beautiful frame!

One of my co-workers told me about walnut trees in her yard she wanted gone. I told her I know a bunch of woodworkers that would take the wood off her hands!

Welcome home, Mark and Bruce!

OK. Are you men tougher than your wives? Try this:




View on YouTube


----------



## StumpyNubs

A guy just emailed me about a jig I designed. It requires two 8-inch long pieces of 1/4" threaded rod. He says he's been all over and he can't find any 8-inch long pieces anywhere….I kid you not, folks. People like this walk among us…


----------



## TaySC

Guess he's never heard of cutting the rod 8" long…..

What was the project?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Guess he s never heard of cutting the rod 8" long…..
> 
> What was the project?
> 
> - TaySC


A tenon jig attachment for my table saw "Mega Sled" set.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That measuring is hard….I can't find the 22 17/19" board in need either….


----------



## Gene01

Well Mike, get a long board and cut off one end. If it's too short, just cut less off the other end.
Works for me.
Come to think of it. That strategy just might work for that 1/4" rod. Depends on the thread count, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ve been slacking and haven t made any sawdust. May have to take the chainsaw out into the woods and make big piles of sawdust though.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I didn't clean up any shooting lanes, but I did cut up some downed tree limbs today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, what size engraver did you order?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I can't believe you used the Walnut and Maple, I would have used the Walnut, Maple and Mesquite…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie starts mandatory 10 1/2 hour work days tomorrow, pish, welcome to my world… I wonder if Checkers will have dinner ready when I get home???


----------



## diverlloyd

Helped my local auctioneer box lots some items today lots of old nice tools and the best item will be a 1959 army carpenters tool chest with all the tools. It has some nice chisels but I think they are older then the rest of the tools in it and are more of timber framing chisel. I asked how he was going to sell it(I like the guy he is pretty honest) and he said just as it sits tools and all. All the other auctions I have been to they split the stuff up. 
Bandit do you need some saw sets?


----------



## Gene01

its a 10W, Monte. Just a toy to play with.


----------



## bandit571

DL: yep….

Raised a panel today…









Sorry, only had Maple to work with….needed three planes to do this little job…









DVK = 716 = Richardchaos? hmmmm…


----------



## bandit571

DL: I was in a "leg" unit that had one of those old "Pioneer Chests" in the Supply Room…...the unit changed over to a Mech Inf unit…box came up MIA? ( Not me!) Not sure IF they had to turn it in, and to whom. Remembered a couple very good handsaws inside it, too…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> That measuring is hard….I can t find the 22 17/19" board in need either….
> 
> - MikeinSTL


It's even harder to find a tape measure that measures in 19ths of an inch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I can t believe you used the Walnut and Maple, I would have used the Walnut, Maple and Mesquite…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


The only mesquite I have is in the form of barbecue sauce.


----------



## mudflap4869

Convalescing, Assigned to 2/77 Armor Battalion R&D. Used that tool box to build 2 and 1/2 ton field kitchens for the tank companies. The food was still drek.


----------



## mojapitt

I would show tonight's epoxy pour, but the no photos from phone yet.


----------



## diverlloyd

I typed 1959 it should have been 1949. Seems like a nice chest but it will go to high for me but I did get to see it and play with the tools so it's a win for me. They also have 6 braces and 100+ bits and some egg beater drills of all sizes. It will be a fun auction I made some real nice box lots out of the stuff no filler stuff just nice tools. When he puts up pictures I can post a link if anyone wants to see the tool chest.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What kind of phone Monte?


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Samsung galaxy note 8


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

It really looks like water, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Weird that it will post to FB, but not LJ.


----------



## mojapitt

Took several tries on Facebook. It would only post pictures taken on this phone.


----------



## rhybeka

That's neat, Monte!

DL, I'd like to see pictures if you could 

I hate paying bills online when you can't remember your password for the site.


----------



## Gene01

That's one great looking table. 
Man, I hope you find a remedy for your picture posting. Your pictures are the highlight of my day.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

It's a different kind of Monday. My wife leaves to visit family for the next 30 days. Take her to the airport in a few hours.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….

Monte… you can call that table "A River Runs Through It"..... very cool looking.

Let's see what the salt mine has to offer today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have a good trip Leanna!
Have fun Monte. What will you eat?


----------



## mojapitt

> Have a good trip Leanna!
> Have fun Monte. What will you eat?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Eggs, tomatoes, cucumbers, potatoes, peppers, melons and any other garden veggies available. No need to buy when nature is providing.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, and bacon


----------



## diverlloyd

Here you go beka
http://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/2958912/fp38.cgi
There are only 2 more pics besides that one just click the next picture button.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Ok, and bacon
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Looks like nature is trying to provide venison.


----------



## Gene01

I don't think I would survive 30 days without Phyl. Well, Sonic's stock would spike, anyway.

On another note, take a stroll through this guy's YouTube offerings. Some really neat techniques.


----------



## rhybeka

neat, DL!

Had another discussion with the SO regarding the shed/backyard build next year… think we've finally decided we're going to just put the money into this house and not move until retirement and we can go closer to the ocean. We know enough people we could probably start our own old people resort in OBX. 

Debating on doing a metal roof versus a regular roof on my shop. any major pros/cons either way besides cost?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you're doing the work, shingles will be easier. A simple pitched roof with no valleys is very simple with shingles. Shingles are easy to cut and nail on. Once you get the hang of it, you can go to town putting down shingles. Metal is much more difficult to cut, especially lengthwise. You'd end up having to do that on one end of the roof. I have no idea of the cost difference these days. It's been a long time since I have priced metal. If you use metal, I would still recommend plywood and felt. Don't let anyone talk you into just metal on purlins.


----------



## ssnvet

metal on purlins = SO LOUD YOU CAN'T HEAR YOURSELF THINK :^P


----------



## Gene01

> If you re doing the work, shingles will be easier. A simple pitched roof with no valleys is very simple with shingles. Shingles are easy to cut and nail on. Once you get the hang of it, you can go to town putting down shingles. Metal is much more difficult to cut, especially lengthwise. You d end up having to do that on one end of the roof. I have no idea of the cost difference these days. It s been a long time since I have priced metal. If you use metal, I would still recommend plywood and felt. Don t let anyone talk you into just metal on purlins.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill is right about shingles but, a good quality metal roof will be nearly maintenance free for probably your lifetime. Ours is over 20 years old and, aside from tightening the screws every few years, nothing has needed attention. Ours is over felt and 5/8 a/c ply. That and, 10" of blown in insulation makes for a very quiet roof.


----------



## rhybeka

with hurricanes and the cost of building supplies most likely going up, plus scarcity possibly being introduced (since I'm in OH maybe not as much) I wanted to make sure I'm taking all factors into account. Plus, I'm told now my build won't be started until June/July. /sigh/. I was also wondering if there would be a large difference in heat with one over the other? I'm going to insulate at least a little on the inside of the roof. Also trying to figure out how to do lighting on the under side of a loft so I won't bang my head on it.


----------



## mojapitt

I have got my instructions (about 27 times) on what I am supposed to do while she is gone. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

Just because you have lights doesn't mean that you won't hit your head. Trust me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice table.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Ok, and bacon
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Looks like nature is trying to provide venison.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm working on it…Too bad adulting and the salt mine gets in the way.


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm bacon. I have leftover meat pizza for lunch


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, before I name it, I have to be able to post it. No pictures, no post.

I will stop by AT&T today and see if the geeks can figure it out.


----------



## bandit571

Doctor visit today..getting a couple referrals, and MAYBE an inhaler. Now have a Blue Placard for the van's window…

Stopped at Menard's…was on the way home…..picked a 1×4 x 8' Maple board ($14 + Tax!) and a belt for the sander…McD's for brunch. Got our order about 2 minutes before 2 bus loads of students arrived…

BTW: That maple 1×4? Turned out to be Birdseye Maple…..wonder how it will go with the Curly Maple….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunshine here this morning. Be about 70 with a chance of rain later. Back in the shop. Need to pick up after a couple months of being gone. Seems like it has been a year. Catch you all after a bit.


----------



## rhybeka

> Doctor visit today..getting a couple referrals, and MAYBE an inhaler. Now have a Blue Placard for the van s window…
> 
> Stopped at Menard s…was on the way home…..picked a 1×4 x 8 Maple board ($14 + Tax!) and a belt for the sander…McD s for brunch. Got our order about 2 minutes before 2 bus loads of students arrived…
> 
> BTW: That maple 1×4? Turned out to be Birdseye Maple…..wonder how it will go with the Curly Maple….
> 
> - bandit571


Hope they can get you some relief  Mmmmm burger! good thing you got there before school let out 

time to go heat my lunch.


----------



## ssnvet

There are a couple individuals (the usual suspects) that have my blood pressure way up today….

They say "you can't fix stupid"


----------



## mojapitt

Sitting at the Rapid City airport. As far as airports go, this is pretty dull.


----------



## theoldfart

Monte, I know a good Italian restaurant nearby


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been there Monte. Nothing like going to STL airport. It was a very windy day.


----------



## mojapitt

This is a test of Monte posting neighbors pictures


----------



## mojapitt

Lowes selection of router bits sucks


----------



## mojapitt

You can now buy prefinished pallet boards at Lowes for $4 each


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought that one deer had a huge rack, but then realized it was a tree.
What did they do to fix your phone?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You can now buy prefinished pallet boards at Lowes for $4 each
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think it's a new fad where people go to parties and paint signs. Of course they need pre finished boards.


----------



## mojapitt

I have always used the Samsung internet app. She said to switch to Chrome. I did, it works.


----------



## mojapitt

I was standing 30-50 feet from the 4 bucks. They didn't seem frightened at all. They know it isn't deer season.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was having problems last week with the Samsung app. Cindy said to switch to chrome. All problems went away.


----------



## DS

> I was standing 30-50 feet from the 4 bucks. They didn t seem frightened at all. They know it isn t deer season.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I handed the cashier a five dollar bill for a thirst-buster and got 4 bucks in change. And I was standing right there!

All kidding aside, that's pretty cool.

(And I DID get 4 bucks in change at lunch today - just sayin')


----------



## mudflap4869

Either that last guy has a tree growing out of his head, or he is an overachiever.


----------



## DS

> Either that last guy has a tree growing out of his head, or he is an overachiever.
> 
> - mudflap4869


That is kind of a cool illusion with the tree.


----------



## StumpyNubs

BLT's for dinner tonight. I can already smell the bacon. Maybe I'll get out one of the good bourbons for the occasion.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I handed the cashier a five dollar bill for a thirst-buster and got 4 bucks in change. And I was standing right there!
> 
> All kidding aside, that s pretty cool.
> 
> (And I DID get 4 bucks in change at lunch today - just sayin )
> 
> - DS


About 20 years ago Clarke gas stations gave out these plastic pails with lids and flexible straws built in. It was about a half gallon, if I remember right. You could get it refilled with pop for 49 cents. I called it my "Bucket-O-Gluttony." It's amazing I never got diabetes.


----------



## mojapitt

I am a bachelor tonight. Feeling lazy. Hmmmm


----------



## TaySC

Low country boil leftovers tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Fazoli's….meh…

Got a few chisels honed up..









My older set, and the new set…









Backs were flattened…









bevels honed to 2000grit….

Sides of the blades are a bit more "square-ish" 









That sharp corner will cut you… Blades do have a clearcoat on them…wire wheel to remove. 
Didn't take all that long to do…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I need to go get a set of those…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit did you knock off the upper corner of the blade where the radius is? Mine up there are knuckle shavers.

Just found out my golf buddy had a heart attack and is icu with no brain activity. He is or was in his mid 30s.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang it AJ, you need to bring more happiness when you come in. Mid 30's is way too young…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, don't expect me to stop by anytime soon if the cook's not there…..


----------



## bandit571

DL: haven't touched the corners….May ease the sides of the blades…..a very hard, SHARP 90 degree corner along the edges…I could use that as a spokeshave….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte sent Nate down from Indy to get a bit of help squaring up some sticks for a chair, he's stopping by Sunday to use my planner and jointer. Stop by and give Nate a warm Stumpy Nubs kinda welcome….. http://lumberjocks.com/NateCreates83


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry Marty, I told him that you were a really nice guy.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Sorry Marty, I told him that you were a really nice guy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


He is a nice guy….
A nice guy to avoid!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Several suicides after the epoxy pour tonight


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I bring happiness wherever I go. It maybe my own but it's happiness.

Monte nice looking table

I finished the cutting boards I think they are missing something I will try to get pics tomorrow but I may not go out in the rain.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have decided to "cut the cord"....

My housemate will no longer be receiving any funds, from me, for Comcast's Xfinity Cable & Internet services.
He is always late with payments and I'm sick & tired of having service interrupted.

I am now receiving OTA TV via a DIY Digital TV antenna, that I threw together the other day….
Reception is really quite good, except I only receive 9 out of a potential 15 or so local channels.
I may need to build another one of a different design, to increase my channel selection.

I will be surfinating the interweb (read: lurking here) on my laptop….
via a "mobile hot spot" connection through my cell phone.
To do this, I upgraded my data plan from a "5GB plan" to an "Unlimited Plus Plan"....
This "upgrade" is actually about $15 a month less!!!
So I decided to add "DirectTV Now" to my plan, with free HBO….
For a whopping $10 a month.

So…. My cellphone/data bill goes down & I'm eliminating my cable/internet bill….
I think I earned a MNF game & a cold one!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, that's what we do for internet also.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
So what you are saying is….
I'm in good company!!!

Can't believe that I get more for less.
Should have done this a loooooong time ago!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's the total on epoxy Monte?

Sorry to hear AJ. That's way too young.


----------



## mojapitt

8 gallons and 1 more tomorrow


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Randy. More for less is always a good thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I can go down a long list of things I should have done a long time ago.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, get a couple bookmatched slabs and you can make this in your spare time.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Spare time"....
Isn't that what one says….
when they don't bowl a strike???


----------



## mojapitt

I say a lot of things when I am bowling. Most are forbidden and Strike isn't one of them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bowling is an excuse to get drunk….
Drunk is an excuse for my bowling!!!


----------



## Festus56

> Bowling is an excuse to get drunk….
> Drunk is an excuse for my bowling!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


That is my kind of bowling also Randy !!


----------



## bandit571

Had a fellow get picked up the other day…..was driving a Go-Kart on a village street, ran a stop sign IN FRONT OF THE COP, used the side of the cop's car to steady himself while he was trying to stand up….OVI, Stop sign, and a few other items…like driving that gokart on a city street…

And…NO..Go-Karts are NOT street legal around here…...golf carts are.


----------



## mojapitt

I have had a couple good rounds of bowling where I even broke into triple digits


----------



## bandit571

I had to quit bowling….fingers were making more noise than the pins were…..

Think I've had about enough fun for a day….as Rochester would say…"Goodnight, Mr. Benny"


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Real job is calling and I can't block their number…..yet


----------



## ssnvet

Morning ….. just barely made it to the salt mine on time…

Hockey Night in Mainiac Land last night (actually, Live Free or Die Land, but what's a couple miles) so I was up late. 5-2 win over the blue team. Quite the challenge keeping who's who straight, as the purple jerseys and the blue jerseys were close enough to cause confusion. I know I passed it directly to the other team at least once.

Had some shop time with Mary before hockey… pics to follow…


----------



## Gene01

Gorgeous table, Monte. Re: the fly. That'll teach 'em.

Have y'all seen Sir Charles' video on creating a live edge….complete with bark? Neat process.


----------



## ssnvet

Mary resawing a stub of Maple 4×6 that I had done a moisture content experiment on over 10 years ago, so it should be dry by now.










And mastering the jointer










She was very happy to see the olive colored heart wood grain hidden away inside. For her this little box is all about showcasing the natural wood features.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, you or Charles need to post the link.


----------



## NateCreates83

Chick Full o Nuts!!!!!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## mojapitt

Ummmmmm


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I'm glad you two have found a bit of common ground. She's still pretty skinny! How is she doing?

Hi Nate! Welcome to the funny farm 

@Monte I'd love to park myself in your yard with an 18-300 lens on my camera to get some shots of your neighbors! Those guys'll have nice racks come November.

Not feeling the greatest this morning but powering through.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Ummmmmmmmm.
Way to go Mary!


----------



## johnstoneb

Matt
Glad to see the shop time. This keeps communication open and nothing better than that. I can't think of much better than resawing a piece of wood and getting a surprise inside.


----------



## mojapitt

Nate, after you spend time with Marty, don't think bad about us.


----------



## ssnvet

> @Matt I m glad you two have found a bit of common ground. She s still pretty skinny! How is she doing?
> - rhybeka


Not the greatest… but could be a lot worse.

After she resawed the cant, I held up the two pieces pressed together and told her "you're about to see a surprise that God has kept hidden away inside this tree for the last 75 years" and then I opened up the boards like a book and there were new swirly patterns in the heart wood along with a little knot. She seemed to really enjoy that.

We're going to have to work on the baggy shirts in the shop, however. I was watching her like a hawk to ensure they didn't get sucked into the jointer.


----------



## Gene01

Your wish is my command, Monte.

live edge


----------



## CharlesNeil

Creating a free form edge …here ya go 



This is a very old video, and oddly enough, just this morning , the girls are asking me to redo some of the older videos and this is at the top of the list, .. 
This morning I am filming a You Tube on how I make the post for a pencil post bed .
Doing You Tubes , cures the need for wanting to get made fun of, argued with and put down and bashed in about every way possible, feel sure I wilL have done it wrong, and shouldn't be allowed in front of a camera, LOL


----------



## ssnvet

So what your saying Charles, is that it's a good helping of humble pie?

That can be good medicine …. in small doses :^)


----------



## CharlesNeil

Not really Matt, people just like to hammer others , for usually no apparent reason, Stumpy will tell you . 
Oddly enough its usually over something stupid, like your hair, or how you talk, or whatever … some petty thing they just like to rant ..


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..ROUGH night last night….anyone get the number of that truck?

Might try the shop today…..after I put away a few chisels…

Have a couple rain showers going through…..wonder where I can send them to….

Mountain Dew is opened…..waiting on the effects to start….maybe then I'll wake up….


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, the haters either harass you and Stumpy or open forum topics to get everyone fighting.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, at least you have hair to make fun of


----------



## CharlesNeil

At least if they picking on me they not picking on someone else, can handle them.LOL

Actually I don't get harassed too much now days


----------



## ssnvet

> Not really Matt, people just like to hammer others , for usually no apparent reason, Stumpy will tell you .
> Oddly enough its usually over something stupid, like your hair, or how you talk, or whatever … some petty thing they just like to rant ..
> - CharlesNeil


I misunderstood… I thought you were talking about your filming team teasing you.

YouTube haters? Yah… get a life!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hang in there Charles. People just need to hear themselves talk it seems. No matter if it makes any sense or not.

A cool 46 deg and rain showers here this morning. Hope it is helping the fires in the western part of the state also. Should get up to 55 later today.

Will be a good day to play in the shop. Did get it all cleaned up yesterday and fixed a few things that needed attention. My cheap lathe quit a couple months ago before we went out on fires. Had to clean the switch up and for now it seems to work well.

Have a great day, will check back later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Charles, the haters either harass you and Stumpy or open forum topics to get everyone fighting.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Oh that's right! There is a new SawStop thread, I need a good laugh…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt,

That's great you're able to get Mary into the shop doing something that can make her happy. Hope the box turns out great (I know it will) and helps to bring a little more sunshine in her (& your) life. Can't wait to see it complete!


----------



## ArlinEastman

I love you guys and gals. All of you mean a lot to me!!

Have a great day and keep the bantering going.


----------



## mojapitt

We love you too Arlington. Maybe not as much as bacon, but you're right up there.


----------



## ssnvet

Bacon is hard to beat…. we copied Bandit last night and had BLTs for dinner.


----------



## DS

I buy low sodium bacon from costco and use it in recipes like Chilli, etc, 'cuz I have to watch my salt intake now.

A few months back, I had a package that was getting close to exceeding its "best by" date, so one morning I decided to fry it up with some eggs for breakfast.

It *does NOT* taste like regular bacon tastes! It needed salt for sure!


----------



## Festus56

Did someone say "Bacon"?


----------



## mudflap4869

Damn! I forgot to stop at the market for bacon and sage sausage. Vienna sausage just can't take its place. Vienna sausage blended with mayo, relish and curry powder does make a nice dip for rits crackers. 
I haven't made a corn souffle in several years, so that is on the agenda for tonight. Gotta have some sort of dead animal to go with it. Gotta think about that for awhile.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Auto correct sometimes makes me laugh…...sometimes it makes me curse.
Thanks Arlin. You all mean a lot to me too. I'm looking forward to seeing several of ya next month.


----------



## mojapitt

New phone hasn't learned "me yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Charles, there's a new forum topic dedicated to your PBS show if you want to chime in.

It's not like a SawStop thread….yet


----------



## rhybeka

/drags in and flops into a chair/ just finished todays work task so I'm sluffing off the last 13 minutes. my brain is about dead. I'm told it's pouring outside right now (thanks Bandit ). I decided to go home instead of going to the gym. I feel cruddy and the house needs cleaned up anyway.

SO's event is in two weekends and we'll have those extra three ladies staying with us so I need to get the bathroom mirror done and the simple shelves up by this weekend. I don't think I'm going to finish the wood though. I like the raw look and it'll go well in the bathroom.

Might have to get the kreg jig holes in the frame stand and verify it will work. I suck at angles but I did my best so if anything I'll still have a weekend to figure something else out.

Mmmmm bacon.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to do a little something in the shop….going along like it is a Monday….ain't playing them games anymore today…fed up. Let things cool down a while….LONG while….is it Beer:30 YET?


----------



## bandit571

Chicken in the crock pot….not enough beer in te fridge….









Had this running across the floor in the shop….

Fought with a few pieces of Maple…









Panels weren't fitting right…...had to go back and re-size them, and rebevel the edges..Grrrrrrr

Dry fit wasn't the best..









Needs two mortises chopped…and then maybe a bit of glue….

About the only thing that went right today..









Made a few grooves…









Made a few tenons….was one of "them days".....


----------



## mojapitt

27 hours after leaving, my wife has landed safely in Russia


----------



## Festus56

> 27 hours after leaving, my wife has landed safely in Russia
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is a long flight. Did she have any long layovers? Our kids had a 4hr stop in Iceland when they went to Russia and now they want to explore there now.


----------



## mojapitt

Sat in Moscow for 5 hours. Otherwise it was mostly travel.


----------



## DonBroussard

It seems like you could get anywhere in the world in less than 24 hours by hovering over the earth and letting the earth rotate beneath you until your destination is below you, then just land there . . . and even faster if you fly west.


----------



## Gene01

> It seems like you could get anywhere in the world in less than 24 hours by hovering over the earth and letting the earth rotate beneath you until your destination is below you, then just land there . . . and even faster if you fly west.
> 
> - Don Broussard


That makes sense….I think.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Damn! I forgot to stop at the market for bacon and sage sausage. Vienna sausage just can t take its place. Vienna sausage blended with mayo, relish and curry powder does make a nice dip for rits crackers.
> I haven t made a corn souffle in several years, so that is on the agenda for tonight. Gotta have some sort of dead animal to go with it. Gotta think about that for awhile.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim, I may try the Vienna dip on Ritz, but the cupboards will hafta be dang near bare before I go for the corn soufflé…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It seems like you could get anywhere in the world in less than 24 hours by hovering over the earth and letting the earth rotate beneath you until your destination is below you, then just land there . . . and even faster if you fly west.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I'm thinkin' she went in the wrong direction…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Nate, glad you found us…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, if you pay attention, I think she could teach you a thing or two…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don just put the airlines out of business…..


----------



## DonBroussard

> Don just put the airlines out of business…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Helicopters are the next big thing in travel. Invest in one today!


----------



## bandit571

Should have known today was going to be a bad one….sometime in the middle of the night, and in the middle of a dream…I managed to roll over…and right on to the floor…..knocked the nightstand over, too..

From there…it just went downhill…


----------



## mojapitt

I am probably the only one who can see a difference, but the final pour was tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I was wrong last night when I said I had used 8 gallons. With what I added tonight, I am now at 8 gallons. I bought 9 gallons and have one left.


----------



## GaryC

I can see the difference…..fly's are gone


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, we have changed the time frame for going to Andy's. It's now the weekend of October 13th, 14th and 15th.


----------



## mojapitt

I can't physically lift one end of the table alone. Gonna have to have a gathering to move it.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to help a fellow out, and get treated like that….still waiting on the address of that OP, then I can send a iron to him FREE. Just a way of "paying forward" that some on this site have no concept of….


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Monte…I'll mark the calendar


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's amazing Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, did they have the charity event with your items yet?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte ya lost me, got a link


----------



## Gene01

Getting the final (hopefully) blood draw for PSA test, today. Phyl has an eye dr. appt., too. That's a trip to Showlow. So, might as well hit Tractor supply, HD, Lowes and Ace whilst I'm there. Then, on the 29th of this mo., a trip to Scottsdale so my oncologist can discharge me. 3 hr.s down for a 3 min. visit and 3 hr.s back. At least I can stop at my favorite Mom and Pop diner in Payson. Great green chili cheeseburgers and cherry pie ala mode.


----------



## mojapitt

Here Charles

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/237649


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thanks Monte, interesting … we weren't supposed to make it public just yet but Oh Well. 
At least they haven't eat my lunch just yet , LOL


----------



## CharlesNeil

Love the table Monte


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I think you should mention that you use SawStop just to wind them up.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Im good Monte, Crystal is getting the Youtubes up from yesterday, feel sure I will possibly get all the harassing I need then


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene a burger and pie is worth it.


----------



## rhybeka

appears I'm all for making my mental work harder. yeesh!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..maybe a little time in the shop, today? We'll see what happens….


----------



## CharlesNeil

I had to ask Cricket to pull the post… PBS doesnt want it public ..sorry


----------



## ssnvet

> I had to ask Cricket to pull the post… PBS doesnt want it public ..sorry
> 
> - CharlesNeil


In this day and age of instantaneous news and social media, the rumor mill churns very quickly and I can see why they don't want links to the pilot episode floating around.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool day here. More time to play in the shop. Got the switch on my lathe fixed yesterday but still think I should have something besides a entry level one. Takes to long to get it set accurate and then it still is not the best. Not easy to change the speed with the belt. New good ones are rather spendy for no more than I use it though.

Catch Ya'll later !


----------



## mojapitt

Enjoyed the videos Charles. Maybe I could make a footboard or headboard to show people since I don't have room for the entire bed.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to get help to move the table tomorrow. Seems everyone is really busy for some reason.


----------



## Festus56

> Trying to get help to move the table tomorrow. Seems everyone is really busy for some reason.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I will try to be there but feel free to start without me if I am too late.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was at the check out paying for bolts this morning and I got a call from MO Task Force 1 asking if I had a current passport and if I could speak Spanish. I was kinda rude and ignoring the cashier, but it was confusing what entry I needed to make as to whether I had what they were asking for. I explained myself afterward. I guess there is a chance of us deploying to Mexico for the earthquake.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got a package today. Inside is a dust collector system from the chair contest prizes. Thanks Stumpy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, did they have the charity event with your items yet?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's on the 30th of this month.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I would think that we have enough disasters of our own without sending you to Mexico.


----------



## bandit571

Tired and sore….back has stiffened up….3 hours of shop time….film at 2300….

DL: The OP of that plane iron thread did indeed contact me. I guess she will keep looking around for the correct iron. Mine was about…20 years too new. Same usual suspects tend to show up at such threads, and proceed to show their…., anyway, I do have a home for that iron, a Type 10 Stanley No. 6c. It's iron is getting a bit worn down.


----------



## rhybeka

They could use the help. I read they were going to send help for the hurricane Harvey victims but that day the earthquake hit and they had to withdraw the aid. 

got my glass mostly cut for the mirror frame. only to find out I need to have it about 1/8" shorter on one side. rather than cut the glass, I'm going to enlarge the rabbet frame by that much and chisel out the one triangle that didn't break off and call it done. Hopefully I still have some of those mirror samauri star things.


----------



## bandit571

Chopped two mortises…and did a bit of glue up..









Then did a couple other glue ups









Two of these panels. Second one, the add-on piece needed sawn to match. Set both aside..









Had two other panels that needed flattened…









Took awhile, using this toy…









IF the back stops hurting, I could start raising a few panels….tomorrow. 
Hmmm, still haven't started a blog on this project….may have to do something about that…


----------



## firefighterontheside

You would think Monte, but there's a lot of guys like me ready to go. They've sent some task forces to Puerto Rico to be fair to them. They didn't get to play in Texas.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I helped my dad and uncle build a reclaimed barn wood farmhouse table today. I think it's gonna look very nice. The wood was reclaimed from my mom and dads old barn roof.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well bandit I maybe look around for one then .


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka are you still looking for a bench vice?


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta start on a donation to the hospital foundation for the hospice house. This is what they chose.










It's a river coffee table


----------



## mudflap4869

The Mexicans sent their Marines to help during Hurricane Katrina, and are always ready to lend a hand when we need it. Just like the US there are several bad ones who give the rest a bad name. 
Bandit, take a drink of whiskey and bite down on a bullet, then John Wayne up. Real men don't let adversity get them down. I'll tell you more after my nap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my chair contest prize assembled. It's fun to watch the saw dust go down in a spiral.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get anything done in the shop today as I was teaching the dog the values of chicken farming…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, send that over here and I'll watch it for ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, feed yer chickens over-ripe cucumbers from the garden. They love them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't have any cucumbers but they love tossing around an over ripe tomato…..


----------



## mojapitt

How is Bob doing Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still the same, they'll re-evaluate him on the 4th, he'll probably hafta do more time in rehab, but his daughter is gonna move him closer down here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had another appointment today at the burn center, they wanna do a laser surgery on my hand on the 27th of next month. Just a one day outpatient thing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If anyone knows how to get the smell of diesel fuel outta clothing, I would like to hear it. I got some on one of my medical gloves, and now it smells to bad to wear it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, send that over here and I ll watch it for ya…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'll send your the dust…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Try dawn dish soap Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you're welcome to come to Andy's on October 13th-15th. We have some cool logs to cut. Supposed to Quarter-saw some Sycamore. Should be fun.


----------



## mojapitt

Hope the hand heals completely Marty. It's not your drinking hand is it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Try dawn dish soap Marty.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Tried everything from Dawn to Oxi-clean to apple cider vinegar, even soaked it in Febreze…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hope the hand heals completely Marty. It s not your drinking hand is it?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Occasionally I like to drink left handed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Try dawn dish soap Marty.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Tried everything from Dawn to Oxi-clean to apple cider vinegar, even soaked it in Febreze…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Put a clothes pin on your nose.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gasoline might make it stop smelling like diesel…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Gasoline might make it stop smelling like diesel…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I gotta have a permission slip just to gas up the truck…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bill, I was wrong last night when I said I had used 8 gallons. With what I added tonight, I am now at 8 gallons. I bought 9 gallons and have one left.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

What kind of epoxy are you using for that and would it work for turning items? How much does it cost?


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, it's Glaze Coat from Menards or Lowes. After 72 hours you could easily turn it on a lathe.


----------



## mojapitt

It's $70 a gallon.

Almost as expensive as Marty's shine.


----------



## bandit571

> If anyone knows how to get the smell of diesel fuel outta clothing, I would like to hear it. I got some on one of my medical gloves, and now it smells to bad to wear it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


They make more gloves every day… Have Monte send you a package….


----------



## bandit571

Blogs are in…writer's cramps from a keyboard?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Been at real job all night, need a nap


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka are you still looking for a bench vice?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Nope - Charles gave me one  Thanks for thinking of me, DL!


----------



## rhybeka

*yawn* morning all!


----------



## bandit571

Morning….too bloody early…...why am I up? Going to need a nap, now


----------



## rhybeka

heh. at least you can go back to bed! I'm at work already.

Got the mirror chiseled out and the glass fits. I don't think I laid it out square as it's pretty wonky on the back. but it looks good on the front! just a quick sanding I think and securing the mirror and it'll be good to hang. Also glued and kreg jigged a few of the scrap pallet pieces up for a small knick nack / toilet paper shelf. I have the flat bar to cut, bend and drill holes in yet to get it mounted to the wall. After that, that bathroom is DONE! Only 12 years to get it there  
next up to be finished is the 16×20 frame holder. hoping this works out. I have to drill the kreg jig holes and glue it together and give it a test. I'm thinking it may require some rubber pads to keep from sliding on the table surface though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everybody who's up. Everybody else, get up.


----------



## mojapitt

I am going down, not up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Day, day….as Candy would say.


----------



## mojapitt

When will you know if you are going to Mexico?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no idea. I may never hear another word about it or I may hear something in five minutes that says be here in two hours so we can go load up on C-130, but I will keep my phone on me all day just in case. All at the same time, my phone will ring, get a text and get an email and the home phone will ring.


----------



## bandit571

Boss says she needs to go to the store…..guess who will be the driver…beats sitting by the mailbox…


----------



## Gene01

All yesterday's tasks completed. Left home at 07:15, got back at 17:00. Spent a boatload of $$. Mostly on groceries. My shop purchases were less than $100. 
Got a notice of three deliveries coming today. One is the laser, one is a crossstitch pattern for phyl. One is a mystery. Maybe from Stumpy.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps… churning away at the salt mines.

I'm heading up another Systematic Plant Layout project to totally re-organize our foam fabrication shop (32,000 s.f.) and convert upwards of 8,000 s.f. of warehouse space into manufacturing space so we can stop tripping over ourselves. We can't implement the plan without first building a new warehouse, but we can't get the owners to approve building the new warehouse until we have a plan to show them we actually need it. Kinda like Catch 22.

Anybody watching the new Ken Burns Viet Nam special? I thought I understood the history of the war pretty well, but I've learned a lot that I didn't know in just the first 3 episodes. Let's just say my opinion of LBJ has not improved any.


----------



## diverlloyd

No problem Beka there's one for sale at auction with no bids on it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool day here. 44 early with rain showers. Maybe get to 52 later today.

Build a extra big warehouse Matt, then you will have room for the next expansion too !!

What brand of laser did you get Gene?


----------



## ssnvet

> Build a extra big warehouse Matt, then you will have room for the next expansion too !!
> - Festus56


We're looking at 60,000 sq. ft. (we currently lease 25,000 and will need to replace ~16,000 and we're growing).

We had a great opportunities to buy a 75,000 s.f. factory 15 miles up the road that was a nice facility (fully insulated and electrified) for $1.2 M, but the owners hemmed and hawed, and now we'll likely spend 3 times that for just a cold storage warehouse.

Ya snooze, ya lose!


----------



## GaryC

Matt, I am…. not really impressed


----------



## ssnvet

For me, this is all a royal PITA, as of course, it's just more work piled on top of my regular job responsibilities.

That's the way it is with small companies… overhead is a four letter work that must never be muttered.


----------



## Gene01

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Another cool day here. 44 early with rain showers. Maybe get to 52 later today.
> 
> Build a extra big warehouse Matt, then you will have room for the next expansion too !!
> 
> What brand of laser did you get Gene?
> 
> - Festus56


It's from Gearbest. Can't recall the brand name. Let you know when it gets here.


----------



## Festus56

If it is like mine they have improved the software some. Have any problems I may be able to help with set up. My instructions were almost non-existent so was a good learning curve.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I have no idea. I may never hear another word about it or I may hear something in five minutes that says be here in two hours so we can go load up on C-130, but I will keep my phone on me all day just in case. All at the same time, my phone will ring, get a text and get an email and the home phone will ring.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

If you never have been on a C130 you will forever remember it. I was on one from Okinawa to Austraila and the webbed seats were so bad we sat on the floor.

Monte

Thank you for the info. That is a lot of money for us right now and will have to check if it comes in QT cans. Did you have to use MEKP for the hardener?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I am up again. Time to make the table happen.


----------



## mojapitt

How many of you are coming to help lift this thing?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm on my way….
May take a while….
I'm walking as fast as I can!!!


----------



## bandit571

Box of plane parts and other items just arrived…..might be a while before I can get them all spiffied up…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, stop by and pick me up on your way…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used my coping sled for the first time today. Man is that an improvement over what I was doing.
I made a few cabinet doors for a friend.


----------



## Gene01

> I used my coping sled for the first time today. Man is that an improvement over what I was doing.
> I made a few cabinet doors for a friend.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Gotta picture?


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, they do sell quarts, but I have never just bought a quart. The website shows that it's $20.45 for a quart.


----------



## mojapitt

Base is assembled and waiting for its top.





































Couple pictures of the feet


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here it is Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made a little box/urn for liffeydog's ashes. I went a little crazy with wood types. Walnut, box elder(Marty), Cherry and Purple Heart.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That thing is gonna make a statement Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bill. That's pretty neat. Good thinkin'.

Monte, your metal guy is a true artist.


----------



## mojapitt

Waiting for the strong backs to arrive.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip purchase today….









$10 for the set…6" divider, and a inside caliper….


----------



## mojapitt

What they had










What they have now


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How many of you are coming to help lift this thing?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wish I had of seen this earlier so I could have helped, but I was busy bailing weeds and milking chickens…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Very nice box Bill, it'll serve its purpose well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, still no cucumbers, but I did find some apples that were grounded…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Marty. I've been wanting to use some box elder in something.


----------



## ssnvet

Prepped boards for my youngest daughter's pallet bed platform. Cut to length, sander clean on one side with 120 grit, and wiped down with mineral spirits.

Thirty 1×6x25.6" boards


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, Lowes now sell brand new, prefinished pallet boards


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, great urn. Brings up a question, is there a standard size for urns? I have a couple asking for custom urns made for themselves before they die.


----------



## diverlloyd

What's the best thing about getting in a crawl space to check the hvac fan? Cleaning the fan or sticking your hand down next to a 3" in diameter spider? I'm not scared of spiders but that one scared me a bit glad it was dead but it could have died in a better position the with it front legs up in the look how big I am and I'm going to fight position. That was night night after my migraine pill slumber.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte. I don't know. I kinda based them off the size of the bag of ashes.

AJ, I vote fan. I don't like spiders too much.


----------



## mojapitt

Hate spiders


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I vote the same I thought about screaming and throwing it up out of the access at my wife, considering there is only one way out I figured it was better to just leave it be and laugh a bit on the inside of what could have been for my own well being.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, Lowes now sell brand new, prefinished pallet boards
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not for 30 cents a BF they don't


----------



## mojapitt

No, theirs was about $5 for a 4' -1"x4'


----------



## ssnvet

Katie wants the bed to match her window trim, which is Pine stained with Pecan and finished with water based poly


----------



## bandit571

About that time….have to get up in the morning for a Barn/estate sale…..say Goodnight, Randy…er …Gracie..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night, Randy….

Monte,
I may be a little late, for the table move….
I forgot my wallet & had to go back to get it….
I'm sure I will arrive within the month!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Can't help you Monte, I have a bone in my leg.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps… and Happy Friday!

Monte… When it comes time to move the next table….just use the force! (I recommend hydraulics :^)

Time to head north to the salt mine…. then a co-worker is getting married (second time around) tonight so I'll be cuttin' a rug at a place called the jug (or Elks) with a girl named Linda-Lou (or Lisa).

Have a great day!


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, if you need "3 Steps towards the door", you'll need more than that at home.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Sounds fun Matt! Make sure to do a two step for me 

Monte - I would be much help - I might be able to lift 1/5 of that table. It's sweet looking though - I like the legs as well! I'm going to see if I can grab the pics to send to Whit - I think he'd like it too. Or I'll just show him on Monday.

Vampires (aka lab people) got my blood drawn the first prick this morning - which is unusual. must be all the water I'm pushing as of late finally helping.  back at work and ready to jump in and conquer….something.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka all you need to conquer today is today. Then it's the weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

good morning! Cindy came home safely from the Billy Joel concert in STL last night. She said there was a lot of police presence. Now she's going to work and I'm home with the boys who are off school.


----------



## Gene01

Gotta head cold. Sinus pressure made me woozy yesterday. Very little shop time. Hope today is better. Planning to just do some non spinning blade stuff, to be on the safe side.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Gene.

I love my local lumber yard/hardware store. I need glass for Cindy's diploma frame. Obviously lowes has glass, but they won't cut it. I called the new fangled hardware store in town. They don't have glass, but they will cut what I bring them for $7. So, if I buy glass from Lowes and take it to them to cut, it will cost a total of $13.

The lumber yard will sell me a piece of 16×20 for less than $5 and cut it for free. If they always had everything I needed, I would never set foot in lowes.


----------



## mojapitt

Lowes does cut glass here, but I don't use them. Any special cut I get from the glass shop. That being said, if I waa doing a picture frame, I would do the same thing as you.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I thought it's cool


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I would like to go to Billy Joel, but not in St Louis


----------



## ssnvet

> Ok, I thought it s cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Until the carpenter ants get into it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Ok, I thought it s cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A waste of all that lumber, but cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I would like to go to Billy Joel, but not in St Louis
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Cindy said most dangerous thing all night was riding in her friends car.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully it calms down there, you've had enough problems already.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been pretty tame compared to a few years ago and it's calmed down from what it was last week. Has a lot to do with our new governor who is an ex navy seal. He has made it clear he is not letting people burn down the city.


----------



## Gene01

Greitens is great.


----------



## rhybeka

Good on for the Govn'r.

That's a waste of lumber.

Feel better Gene! Meds and machines don't mix. :\

SO is coming to rescue me for lunch. Yay


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ok, I thought it s cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> *A waste of all that lumber*, but cool.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That is exactly what I thought. It does looks neat tho but that is a thick trunk of wood


----------



## firefighterontheside

I posted Cindy's diploma frame as a project, now that I put the diploma in it.


----------



## Gene01

The frame is befitting the diploma. Nice work Bill and Cindy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene. I'll tell Dr Cindy.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, she really is an inspiration. Never too late to improve yourself.


----------



## johnstoneb

This followed me home this morning. I've been watching craigslist for awhile looking for a drum sander. This came up last night looked at it then had to go home see if I could fit it into shop. Picked it up this morning $300. Seller told me it was 120v Got home went to plug it in had a 220 plug. plugged it into 220 outlet works great.
Grizzly 1079R Little more than I wanted but couldn't beat the price.


----------



## mojapitt

Good deal Bruce


----------



## bandit571

Barn Sale this morning up in Ridgeway, OH….spent $5 on a few items…









Three of the items ( just can't resist a Yankee..)









He is clearing out his dad's shop…..and the household goods from his Mom. Sandpaper MIGHT last a while..









Even came with it's own pencil…...oiled and wire brush the moving and metal parts….need to research the makers…

Way Too Hot outside to do anything…..can't even touch the side of the van….


----------



## totalrewind

I'm looking at heating the shop. Nothing fancy, just don't want it to freeze and ruin any more glue/finish.

It's a 1 1/2 car garage. Do you guys figure one of these jobbies would be enough?
data:image/jpeg;base64,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

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017WT5N7G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## mojapitt

Depends on where you live and how well your shop is insulated. Wouldn't stand a chance here.


----------



## ssnvet

> I m looking at heating the shop. Nothing fancy, just don t want it to freeze and ruin any more glue/finish.
> It s a 1 1/2 car garage. Do you guys figure one of these jobbies would be enough?
> - totalrewind


If all you're looking to do is keep your finish cans and glue from freezing, I suggest you put them in a metal cabinet, insulate around it if you feel the need and then put a 100 watt incandescent light bulb in the bottom (you can use an old fashion drop light). That is often enough heat in an enclosed space to do the trick. Put a water bottle in the corner farthest from the bulb, and check to see if the water freezes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is your garage insulated, attached to house?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bruce, that was an amazing deal!

Good finds Bandit.


----------



## Gene01

It seldom reaches 0 where I am, in n. AZ. But often stays well below freezing for several days at a time. I use a similar unit to the one you cite, except it's a 30 000 btu model. My shop is a well insulated 24×36. Because our well water pressure system is in the shop, the temp is maintained at 40 overnight. It's no problem getting to 65+ when I'm working in there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

$300 for that drum sander is an amazing deal, I would have been all over that too for that price! I got to do a little shopping this morning and brought this home for just under $152, they had the larger Grizzly G0441 for only $10 more which is what I planned on looking at but it was a little too beat up from being monkey handled. If it was in good shape I might have brought therm both home to see which would fit better in my shop then sell the other.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Another cool wet day here. Even a chance of snow tomorrow !! Only 42 outside now.

Good find Bruce. If you find another like that at a similar price I would love to have one. Even be worth the road trip too.

Still trying to get a couple little projects done that should have been done a few years ago around the shop. May have to replace my Ridgid oscillating belt / drum sander unless I can find parts for it. Most parts that I need are obsolete now.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the deals, Bruce and Bandit!
Gene, you have all my sympathy and empathy. I just got home from the doctor's office. Shots of steroids and antibiotics for bronchitis. Jim fixed me a hot toddy and I hope to be able to work on Monday. 
Monte, table looks great!
Bill, really nice urn. Gotta go check out the frame…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy. Hope you feel better.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Bill.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Candy. My sympathies for you, too. We're just two sickies, I guess. 
Got to use those panel clamps yesterday. They worked well. May have to invest in a couple more. But, they sure take up a lot of real estate when you use them. The panel is out now. Just three more to go.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I guess my tool gloat might have made a little more sense with a picture. Got it wired up and it certainly moves more air than my little 1hp roll around Delta!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, yes it does.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> This followed me home this morning. I ve been watching craigslist for awhile looking for a drum sander. This came up last night looked at it then had to go home see if I could fit it into shop. Picked it up this morning $300. Seller told me it was 120v Got home went to plug it in had a 220 plug. plugged it into 220 outlet works great.
> Grizzly 1079R Little more than I wanted but couldn t beat the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - johnstoneb


Bruce

I have the exact same one that a generous person bought us last Christmas. Have not used it but once and did not check how tight the paper was an one ripped off asap. I still need to put the ducting on also.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Is your garage insulated, attached to house?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Like Bill said and that is the biggest thing. I used this an osculating space heater with remote and temp control that will shut off when it reaches its temp and I have a well insulated garage with 2×6 walls and R45 in the ceiling.

It only gets -10 or so here but I like the shop at 60 to 65 degrees anyway.

Here is the one I got from EBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hunter-HPQ15F-E-30-in-1500-Watt-Digital-Ceramic-Tower-Heater-with-Remote-Control-/222636696926?epid=668168450&hash=item33d62e655e:g:yK8AAOSwKUhZsEMW


----------



## johnstoneb

Yeti
That is a good price on that.


----------



## bandit571

Need to take the camera back to the shop…...two more panels have been "raised", new center stile milled up. Top and bottom rails are ready for tenons and mortises, along with the rails. Might get the assembly for the back of the chest glued up…tomorrow. Had to stop for the day…leg cramps, and even cramps in the toes…

When I had a 2-1/2 car garage as a shop….made a Barrel stove to heat the shop. I suppose one could install a Pellet Stove….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, sucking down a couple Gatorades….got a few pictures of today's mis-adventures in the shop..









Raised two panels, using the usual hand planes….









Made a new, wider center stile, trimmed down from a 1×4, grooves milled on both edges, and marked for tenons..









Two rails, milled out of a 26" long 1×4….grooved along one edge, marked for tenons. Birdseye Maple…
Stiles/corner posts..









Are out of Curly Maple….already milled up, used them to help with the layouts..

Maybe I can get things glued up…tomorrow?


----------



## Festus56

Careful with those Gatorades Bandit. Learned on fires this summer only one a day is recommended. Had one guy spend the night in the hospital and had to leave and go home the next day. Had drank several during the day and actually OD'd from them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, they would make us water them down on fires.


----------



## bandit571

Watered mine down with a Mountain Dew…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Sawdust is calling


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

No sawdust for me today, unless I fire up the chainsaw. Gotta finish mowing the grass this morning, eat granddaughters birthday cake this afternoon, then load up the tractor and do some brush clearing in God's country 'til dark…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, be sure to eat plenty of bacon before a hard day like that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I might even throw in some farm fresh eggs from the girls out back…..


----------



## Gene01

Lotta leveling to do. Give the scrapers a workout. It's fun to try new things. Some times they work, sometimes they don't.


----------



## ssnvet

Today is the day to dig out the snowmobile trailer and get it road ready….

My buddy is doing a roofing job nearby and after he's done, he'll haul my sleds back up to his farm in NW NH, where we will keep them this winter. From his property, we can access a railroad trail, and from there, on to one of the major NH corridor trails that runs all the way up to Canada. I'm hoping to log some serious miles with him this winter.

Think SNOW!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## mojapitt

Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,


----------



## mojapitt

Winner of Monte's next circular saw award goes to


----------



## Gene01

> Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ditto,ditto,ditto,etc ad ifinitum….


----------



## Gene01

For the history buffs.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty are you allowed to fire things up?


----------



## theoldfart

"Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow,Hate snow, "

Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow,Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow,Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow,Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow,Love snow, Love snow,
Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow,Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow,Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow,Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow, Love snow,Love snow, Love snow,
.......


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm with Kevin. Love snow. I think you all already knew that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice saw Monte. I don't think I'll ever stop using a Makita, but I bet Bosch is nice too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't cut my grass in several weeks. It hasn't rained in a month. My grass is brown burnt out nubs.


----------



## mojapitt

Oddly Bill, I have no Makita tools. Not as prevalent here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All I have is the circ saw.


----------



## Gene01

I'll stick with my old Skil 77. I do like my Bosch SCMS and jig saw, though. Bosch makes really good stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

I used to be all Dewalt. But as I replaced tools and read reviews, I see a lot more Bosch and Porter Cable showing up.


----------



## bandit571

Got this mess into the clamps today…









Which leaves the two end panels to do…..


----------



## bandit571

I consider snow to be a four letter word, that ranks right up there with ….work.

Anything below 55 degrees should be banned. Unless less it is Beer..


----------



## rhybeka

hey ya'll.  finished the mirror last night. Just have to get it up on the wall in the downstairs bathroom. playing around with ideas for the A/V equipment storage and struggling. I've got these 3/4" pine boards but there's more knots than I'd like, and more pithy boards. I need to rip a few in length to get the 16" wide boards I need, but I'm having trouble finding enough without knots in the middle. I'm about to chalk these boards up to firewood and see what else I have out there. I just know I don't want to put good lumber into this box. Just too hot to go out to the shop to see what's there.


----------



## bandit571

Fell asleep in the computer chair…..was time for a nap, anyway….

Might check on the glue up, after a while….


----------



## DonBroussard

Small confession: Nannette and I went to Dalas/Fort Worth last week for my great nephew's 3rd birthday. Drove all the way in our Ford Focus to DFW airport to drop off a friend to catch her flight, only to realize that her flight was on Southwest out of Love Field. We booked it over to Love Field and she made her flight on time. Us-not so much. I ran out of gas two blocks from our hotel. So now, when I get to ¼ tank, I fill up. The fuel calculator said I had 34 miles to empty, but it was lying to me.

Also, Nannette and I will visit with y'all briefly at Andy on Friday, October 13. We have to be in OKC on Friday evening, but we'll make that trip just for a visit. We are looking forward to seeing a few of you there.


----------



## Gene01

Bummer, Don. Was it hard to get it started again? I start looking for a gas station at 1/2 tank.

Even using my 3 way panel clamps and additional bottom and top cauls, my multi (8) piece glue up is still un even. Lots of scraper work needed. Got some reconfiguring to do on the next three. May need to glue up sections. It's only 10" wide by 42" long. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm yet to use my hd 77. I think what I like most about the Makita circ saw is the 3/16" thick aluminum base. Also it is really easy for me to use one handed.
Interesting Don I've always heard when Fords said they had 34 miles to E that they had more like 80. When my truck says 50 miles to E, I usually put about 24 gallons in. That means I still had 6 gallons.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-I did get some wierd messages from the information screen like check battery, check transmission as well as some not-very-nice looks from my bride. It started right up after we added a couple of gallons of gas. No damage done (to the car).


----------



## Gene01

In my 250, ya don't get far on 6 gallon, either. About 48 miles…Maybe 50 if it's all down hill. I swear it'll burn a gallon before it gets to our gate. )-:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't you have a 7.3?


----------



## Festus56

My F-250 has 30 miles when it hits empty. My sons dodge is out when it says empty. Ask Jamie how I learned that !!


----------



## Gene01

> Don t you have a 7.3?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's a V10. 6.8.


----------



## Gene01

> My F-250 has 30 miles when it hits empty. My sons dodge is out when it says empty. Ask Jamie how I learned that !!
> 
> - Festus56


Sounds right. I was told there was 5-7 gal. In reserve.


----------



## mojapitt

My F250 has about 50 miles at "E". My PT Cruiser means empty when it says empty.


----------



## DIYaholic

My vehicle gets 0 miles/gallon….
Guess it would be better mileage wth a working transmission!!!


----------



## bandit571

Running with the gas tank so low all the time…..burns out the fuel pump..DAMHIKT…

Went to check on the glue up….didn't like the way it was turning out….wound up knocking one end off, trimming the offending panel about 1/4"....well, it was out of square, so..1/8" to 1/4" removed. Edge was straightened out, and re-beveled. Back into the clamps for the night.

One of the end panels was trimmed to square….flattened because one plank was thicker than the other…and a start on beveling the edges….then my "gas tank" said empty….had to quit, again…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Don t you have a 7.3?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> It s a V10. 6.8.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That explains it. I don't consider my mpg good, but the v10 was ridiculous. We had one at the Fd.


----------



## mojapitt

Rainy and dreary outside. Being lazy tonight.

Don, I will be to Andy's on October 13th. I don't know about Bill, Gary, Candy and Jim.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I plan to leave here around 0700 and would expect to be at Andy's around 1 or 2 on the 13th.


----------



## mojapitt

I spoke with Andy yesterday. He and Carol are pretty much maintaining their health. He knows we are coming. Should be fun.


----------



## mojapitt

I will check on hotels near there, or we all stay with Candy and Jim.


----------



## bandit571

They be having a Hard Rock Block Party next door…...live band…..LOUD. Curfew might stop it…..










Front and back panels. After the repair of the one raised panel. Might start on an end panel, next..









Started to raise a panel…...about it for the day…


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey it's 2 AM in London! Did the world end there already? I thought about going shopping today, but didn't want to waste all that food when the world ends. I did check the freezer on the back porch, dry marker didn't work, so it is full of UFOs. Could be Chili or it could be a dead cat.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte/Bill-I look forward to seeing y'all at Andy's. Do I need to bring anything from south Louisiana for y'all?


----------



## mojapitt

Don, will you be on your way to the fundraiser?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think so Don. Looking forward to seeing you and Nannette.


----------



## GaryC

Gene…you need to move your gate farther away. That will increase your milage

I'll be there sometime on the 13th


----------



## DonBroussard

Yes, Monte. The Water For People fundraiser starts on Monday October 16.


----------



## mojapitt

Then I should bring something to donate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Yes, Monte. The Water For People fundraiser starts on Monday October 16.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I may be able to put something together too….how soon would you need to know?


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Monte.

Gary-Good to hear that you'll be at Andy's.

Bill-I don't really need any notice. If you want to bring something, I can bring it if it fits in a Ford Focus, and if the Focus has gas in the tank.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alright Don, I'll see what I can come up with. I'll try to remember to remind you to get gas.


----------



## GaryC

Don, how about a 5 gal can of gas??


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-Thanks.

Gary-That'll work.


----------



## bandit571

Party broke up at 2300…...peace and quiet again…...

Goodnight Irene…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night, Gracie….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Headache this morning and I didn't even party last night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', warm one again today, may hafta turn the AC on in the shop…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

There's a furniture auction for Harvey victims in Houston in a couple weeks and many makers were building this weekend at the Cleveland ingenuity festival. I really wanted to go especially since I totally forgot about the F*SHO this year but too much to do at home with rehabbing a planer weighing as much as a Honda civic and wiring up a dust collector for it to feed.


----------



## GaryC

Here ya go Bill. You can have it all


----------



## mojapitt

41° here. Snow in Wyoming. Makes me want to move to Costa Rica with my brother. High here of 47° today.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, People….


----------



## Gene01

34* when I got up. Kinda unusual for here. Definitely time for long sleeves. 
We don't get a lot of snow, but I hate every 1/10th".


----------



## mojapitt

I wouldn't mind the snow as much if it were warmer.


----------



## bandit571

Blog is in….Part 3. Might get motivated after Lunch and stumble to the shop…..cooler down there…


----------



## bandit571

Used to fight snowstorms every year, while trying to get to or from work…..now that I am retired, the storms have stopped, too.

Might hit 90 here, today…...


----------



## mojapitt

I am not being lazy just because it's cold and wet outside. However, I am at least partially being lazy just because it is cold and wet outside.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

No snow but only 39 here now. Going to warm up to 50 later. I don't mind the snow as much as I do ice on the roads but they seem to come together.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I am not being lazy just because it s cold and wet outside. However, I am at least partially being lazy just because it is cold and wet outside.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is what I used to call (lack or motivation)


----------



## bandit571

Stopped for a LATE Lunch break….back is sore, too.

6 OCT….have a doctor's visit, to look at two items growing on me….one on the cheek below the left eye, other on the right forearm…..we'll see what they say….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 90° here. Not a good day for testing 1000's of feet of hose, but that's what we did. Had to get done. It's not fun to do in the cold either…...well it's never fun.
If I had snow deep enough to walk to the top of my trees, I could do some good tree trimming.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, do you get to turn one end loose when you pressurize them?


----------



## bandit571

Got a little bit done…










Rails and stiles for both ends. 









One panel has been raised..









The other has been trimmed, awaiting raising. May get a blog done…after football…


----------



## mojapitt

Not quite the epoxy pig of the big table. Only a gallon so far. I think a half gallon more will finish it.


----------



## bandit571

Split Pea & Ham soup for supper…...Might be a little while before any more woodworking gets done….

Monte: Needs more rocks…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Monte, no. And the tester pump is only about 1 gpm so it wouldn't flail around anyway. It would just kinda dribble out the end.


----------



## mojapitt

It doesn't look like a waterfall coffee table yet, but that's what it will be when it grows up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did some staining this evening, and rounded up some pieces for an upcoming consignment auction…..


----------



## mojapitt

Whatcha consigning Marty?


----------



## mojapitt

I see Cricket had to break up the children again. A few of those guys need another hobby.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Five cast iron skillets, four wood clamps, three tool boxes, two snow blowers, and a partridge in a pear tree…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

NateCreates83 from Indy was suppose to stop by today but failed to show, hope all is well…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I saw that too Monte. Unfortunately it's just one person who keeps causing trouble and getting threads closed.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't understand some peoples anger. must be really dark in their world.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Especially on a woodworking forum of all places. This is supposed to be a fun hobby for most.


----------



## mojapitt

There are those who will start a fight in church


----------



## Cricket

<---babysitter


----------



## mojapitt

Hey y'all, it appears that Candy is a patient in the hospital with a respiratory problem. She could use a few prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no. 
Get well Candy.


----------



## mojapitt

Hmmm


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is that you on the ladder?


----------



## mojapitt

I don't do ladders


----------



## Festus56

Has a lot of trust in that railing.


----------



## bandit571

I don't do any ladders….least of all that kind. Can't see the feet on the ladder….hope they are against the wall…not worth the trouble for that…

End panel in now in the clamps….maybe Tuesday I can get #2 camped up…Starting to move at the Speed of Randy, again…


----------



## CFrye

Prayers are always appreciated! I'm blaming the steroids for keeping me awake. My lab, EKG, and chest X-ray are all good. I just get short of breath doing ANYTHING! Even typing on the iPad or iPhone. 
Gene, I hope you're feeling better. 
Monte, the new table is even prettier than the big one!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I just get short of breath doing ANYTHING! Even typing on the iPad or iPhone.
> - CFrye


NO texting and running…..


----------



## CFrye

Not EVER coordinated enough for that, Marty!


----------



## mudflap4869

Put down the I-pad and go to sleep. See you shortly.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Hopefully Candy got some sleep.


----------



## rhybeka

no elephants on chest, Candy! Hope they can get you better quick 

Monday morning reporting - better get at it. Have some TS fence questions with pics, but I'll have to get to that later. /sigh/


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Candy. It went away. Hope you're better sooner than later. Glad everything checked out ok. Especially, the EKG.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps… Monday-Monday @ the salt mine… dah-dah-dum-bah

I burned Sat a.m. fixing lights on the snow mobile trailer and then hauled it to the job site my buddy was at. Of course I got sucked into helping out huffing metal roofing into place and wound up on the roof :^(

Then it was on to watch our field hockey star…









I'm calling her Stone Wall Katie… as she plays mid-field and stops them ever time :^)

Sadly… no wood working this weekend. Mary stood me up Sunday and then came over at 8:30 p.m. I was asleep on the couch by then :^o


----------



## ssnvet

So at work we're putting together the big plan to rearrange all the furniture in our foam shop and expand the shop into an adjacent warehouse… and to purchase or build a new warehouse.

I just found out that my boss wants me to fly to FL with him to present the plan to the owners at the end of October. The owners (all retired) are here for another 3 weeks, but can't coordinate their social calendars until 3 days after the snow bird migration. Needless to say, I now have to reschedule a doctors appointment, miss a hockey game and travel on a Sunday.


----------



## mojapitt

> So at work we re putting together the big plan to rearrange all the furniture in our foam shop and expand the shop into an adjacent warehouse… and to purchase or build a new warehouse.
> 
> I just found out that my boss wants me to fly to FL with him to present the plan to the owners at the end of October. The owners (all retired) are here for another 3 weeks, but can t coordinate their social calendars until 3 days after the snow bird migration. Needless to say, I now have to reschedule a doctors appointment, miss a hockey game and travel on a Sunday.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Wouldn't want to inconvenience them would you?


----------



## ssnvet

I think they are still debating whether or not they will put me up in a hotel, or loan me a pup tent and a cot. BYO sleeping bag.


----------



## bandit571

Went to the shop this morning…









To remove those clamps…..and set up a jig..









Then haul a load of clothes up the stairs from the dryer….and two batteries for the chargers…waiting on a third one to finish charging.

Monday..about says it all….ummmm.


----------



## ssnvet

Candy…. hope your feeling better. I hate to say it but "no more bacon for you"


----------



## CFrye

No sleep, no elephants or bears. 
Good to hear, Gene!
Matt, is Katie the one in black?
No bacon? NO BUENO!


----------



## mojapitt

> Candy…. hope your feeling better. I hate to say it but "no more bacon for you"
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


No bacon, why go on?


----------



## Gene01

Last I heard, bacon only causes breathing problems when you inhale it. Ala Bill Clinton. But that wasn't bacon. He draws the line at cannibalism…just not cannabis.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, same thing I was going thru. Got those dry inhalers and lots of more appts. Bad spots at the bottom of both lungs. We need to share notes


----------



## CFrye

Gary, my notes right now consist of Cough COUGH *COUGH* huff huff huff (not the illegal kind)!


----------



## ssnvet

Yes… Katie is back in black (away colors)


----------



## mojapitt

I have a request for a quote on a conference table bigger than the last one. It would be 14'x8', over double the square footage of the last one. Trying to figure out how to move it if I did build it.


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, hang in there. I use three different prescriptions to control my asthma, two preventatives and one rescue inhaler. the first two have kept me attack free for almost four years now and I have no limitations on cold weather out door activities. Wheezing sucks and can be quite scary at times, used to get epinephrin and suspheirn regularly!

You will get better if you take it slow, let the FLAP do everything! hehe


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte a dual dolly that lets it be moved while sitting up on its side and a couple motorcycle jacks to put it into place.


----------



## mojapitt

I only have 2 types of wood that long, pine and oak.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, any more gigantic river tables any you'll have to get your epoxy delivered in a couple tanker trucks! Double the square footage with proportional gains in thickness for strength could result in 4x the weight of the last one.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Matt. 
Wise words, Kevin. 
Monte, do you have room for that size build in the shop?!

Progress! Maintenance IV fluids have been stopped. Got another dose of IV steroids, and oral cough med and breathing treatment this morning. Dr. Phillips said my lungs were clear this morning. He also said I'd probably be here a few more days. 
I just finished a deliscious spaghetti and meatball lunch with NO (OK, a bare minimum) huffing and puffing. 
I'll take it!


----------



## mojapitt

I would try to keep it at 2" thick. But there would have to be more steel crossbars (3 under the last one). I would think that you would be looking at a possible 1200-1500 lbs for the tabletop alone.


----------



## mojapitt

Good to hear Candy.

Mathematically, I do have room to build it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Ever think of putting a little blue in some of those areas? I think it would really look great


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, this table would be going to Sioux City Iowa. It would depict a section of the Missouri River that passes through. Anything is possible right now.


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Monte. I thought the last one was a monster. 
Boy, if you could get a couple 8/4+ walnut slabs and put a live edge on like Sir Charles describes, that would be a stunningly beautiful table…a gorgeous show piece.
Oops, just saw your rep l y to arlin.


----------



## Cricket

Making fresh coffee so I can do some more babysitting…


----------



## mojapitt

Let us know which ones to read before you close them. It's boring here today.


----------



## Cricket

Stepping away for a bit….


----------



## rhybeka

@monte is building it in two pieces an option? You'd have to hire a shipping/moving company anyway to get it there soooo


----------



## rhybeka

got the mirror hung yesterday and a new shop light up. worked a bit on the TS fence and by then it was a bit too toasty to stay outside. scratching my head on how to get a better fit on this.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like about a slice off the angle part would do the trick…..


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, maybe give them bicker thread. Label it XXX Enter at your own risk.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, maybe give them bicker thread. Label it XXX Enter at your own risk.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Can't do that because I have been dealing with images etc that aren't family friendly which will cause issues not only with members that don't want to see that but with the search engines.

If members want to bicker have at it OFF the boards.

Instead of playing with my grandson last night, on my night off, I was dealing with my inbox blowing up with reports. Moving forward, I won't let it go on this long. I will simply lock accounts.


----------



## mojapitt

We still love you here Cricket


----------



## mojapitt

Don, you're probably getting a mirror from me for auction. How big can you haul?


----------



## Cricket

> We still love you here Cricket
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That means the world to me.


----------



## mojapitt

There's a new forum on premium hand planes that probably won't last long.


----------



## bandit571

I could smell the BAIT from that one a long ways…...letting the sales reps have their fun…..

"it was one small chest, hardly overflowing…..and it still smells like Troll….." To quote Mr. Baggins….


----------



## Gene01

I wander away from this thread occasionally but, only if something on the Pulse seems interesting. I stay away from tool specific topics…unless Shopsmith is mentioned. Not many of those.

You do good work, Cricket. But, baby sitting has got to be tedious. We sympathize.


----------



## bandit571

Got a PEXTO #5 jack plane wannabe…...was checking the iron out….was a 1-3/4" wide Dunlap blade! Happened to have a #3 Craftsman that needed that size of iron. Cleaned it up, flattened the back, and sharpened it up….and it is now sitting in the Craftsman No. 3C smooth plane. Plane works nicely, again. Thank you, Tony!


----------



## woodyjoe

Her babysitting is over now. She banned the biggest problem on this whole site,[username removed]


----------



## mojapitt

> Her babysitting is over now. She banned the biggest problem on this whole site,[username removed]
> 
> - woodyjoe


He'll be back under a different name.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, there is no excuse for attacking a person who is doing their job. They have no place here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, there are several places I see to remove material to make that sit down inside there, but I'm not sure what is the right spot. Do those angled surfaces need to mate against each other?


----------



## Festus56

> We still love you here Cricket
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yesss!!! What Monte said !! Thank You Cricket !!


----------



## Gene01

My laser engraver arrived today. Should have it operational by next Monday.


----------



## Festus56

> My laser engraver arrived today. Should have it operational by next Monday.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Enjoy Gene, they are fun to play with.


----------



## mojapitt

> My laser engraver arrived today. Should have it operational by next Monday.
> 
> - Gene Howe


What, are you taking time to read the instructions?


----------



## CFrye

A1Jim started a GoFundMe account for Grizzman's widow. Check it out here.


----------



## bandit571

Spam?


----------



## Gene01

> My laser engraver arrived today. Should have it operational by next Monday.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> What, are you taking time to read the instructions?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nah. Taking it with me to my son the robot tech. In Tucson. He'll have it up and running lickety split. 
I'm sure…well somewhat sure…I could handle it. But, why take a chance. Besides, I get to see my grandkids and grab a few mesquite slabs while I'm there.


----------



## Cricket

Drama removed, including my comments on it.


----------



## bandit571

Thank you.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the info, Monte.

Tried a trick that worked so, I'll share. 
Plastic 3M packing tape makes great masking tape. Today, I needed to protect some maple from stain. The maple was 
a 5/16" strip alongside a piece of mesquite. I knew painter's tape wouldn't cut it. But I was able to get the edge of the packing tape dead on the joint. Now, most stains are much thinner than paint and, eve n though I sealed the edges with
finger pressure, i wasn't confident of that seal. So, I borrowed Phyl's hair dryer and heated the tap, pressing behind the dryer with a tongue depressor. Crossed my fingers and applied the stain. When the tape came off, not a speck of stain had gotten past that tape.
And, it's great for wooden cauls, too.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Apologies for the delay in responding. Busy with conference registrations (a good problem to have) and planning. For a maximum size, I'd say about 20×30 would cover it. I was hoping you weren't going to offer something about 700 lbs with epoxy and river rock.

Matt-The offer to fly you to present the vision to the owners demonstrates your value to the organization. Maybe the owners will offer you a piece of the action for your having to miss stuff over the weekend.

Candy-Stay healthy, my friend.

Mudflap-You are now appointed to the role of caretaker.

Gene-Congrats on the new robot.

Cricket-What did we do before you came along? Thanks for doing your job!


----------



## GaryC

Cool, GENE
I got one of those engravers. It sets up really easily. Then, after playing with it for a few days, I got it locked on a small font and can't change it back…....hmmm or Ummmmm


----------



## Gene01

Gary here's a user group that might help.


----------



## Festus56

Gary do you use the Benbox software with your laser ?

That is my lifesaver Gene. A lot of info on there.


----------



## Cricket

Perfect for today…





View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

It needs a finish coat and a lot of clean-up


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Candy, same thing I was going thru. Got those dry inhalers and lots of more appts. Bad spots at the bottom of both lungs. We need to share notes
> 
> - Gary


Gary, we'll hafta share pics sometime…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet table Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We still love you here Cricket
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Yesss!!! What Monte said !! Thank You Cricket !!
> 
> - Festus56


Yesss!!! What Mark said !! Thank You Cricket !!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get much done tonight other then fix a pizza and solve a few world problems…..


----------



## Cricket

Monte, that table is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## CFrye

One great thing came outta that thread:


----------



## DonBroussard

I did a bit of wood work this weekend. We had a parlor table with and oak tabletop and chair seats. The glue joints had all failed so I remived the oak boards. Rather than re-glue and reinstall the old boards, I glued and milled up some barn cypress. No bandsaw here, so I resorted to using a jigsaw to saw out the circles. Sanded up to 220 grit and finished with two coats of polyurethane.










Sorry about the picture orientation.


----------



## CFrye

Looks great, Don!


----------



## Cricket

Fixed the image…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That table looks awesome Monte. I really need to use some of that.
Nice job on the table and chair revival Don.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey maybe next year's get together can be the "Iowa Revival"


----------



## mojapitt

Don, the revival looks good


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Don, better than new.

Monte do you have problems with bubbles when you do a big pour like that?


----------



## GaryC

Marty, Scheduled for more pictures in a few days. We can get slides made and pop some corn.

Monte, that table is excllent


----------



## johnstoneb

Great looking table Monte


----------



## GaryC

Mark…I think that's the one. I'll look next time I'm in the shop


----------



## mojapitt

I learned several pours ago that I pour in layers. Poured a big project all at once. After it dried I could only look at the embedded bubbles.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks,y'all. Thanks, Cricket, for fixing the image.


----------



## mojapitt

> Thanks,y all. Thanks, Cricket, for fixing the image.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I wonder if she can fix my image that easy?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Didn t get much done tonight other then fix a pizza and solve a few world problems…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So you were successful in taking out the rocket man in NK???









ROFL


----------



## Cricket

For Those Of You With Broken Photobucket Images
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/240057


----------



## mojapitt

I gave up on photobucket a long time ago


----------



## Festus56

> Thanks,y all. Thanks, Cricket, for fixing the image.
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> I wonder if she can fix my image that easy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She is good Monte but somethings are past the easy fix-it stage !!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!! I got some solid sleep last night. Yay! Feeling pretty good today. Hoping and praying it lasts. Breathing treatment in progress and let the hand tremors abound! I love y'all!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Candy, still sending prayers your way. We need you healthy and supervising Jim.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt-The offer to fly you to present the vision to the owners demonstrates your value to the organization. Maybe the owners will offer you a piece of the action for your having to miss stuff over the weekend.
> - Don Broussard


Wishful thinking, but I've been here 19 years and know full well that my reward is still having a job and getting to come to work tomorrow. Beyond that, they don't owe me anything…. and I suspect they know the feeling is mutual.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you , Monte and all! Very much appreciated! A bouquet of flowers was delivered yesterday from the hospital CEO, that was sweet and unexpected. The med-surg manager (a former ER co-worker) made the delivery and said "Arent they pretty? Don't sniff 'em!" 









Doctor Phillips was in this morning and said maybe home tomorrow. Pulmonologist is here today. Gonna see if he can work me in. Same one I saw 4 years ago. Yay for continuity of care.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…

Mom got home yesterday, we get to take out for her hair appointment tomorrow, as they don't want her driving on her own.

Been trying to get in to see my "lung doctor" for almost a year, now…..can't seem to get the "schedules to mesh right".......


----------



## CFrye

Meshing schedules can be tricky, Bandit!
Welcome home, Bandit's mom!


----------



## rhybeka

> We still love you here Cricket
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We love you AND your bacon


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - I was thinking that - but I wasn't sure if I should plane the front angle face or the back face?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Wishful thinking, but I ve been here 19 years and know full well that my reward is still having a job and getting to come to work tomorrow. Beyond that, they don t owe me anything…. and I suspect they know the feeling is mutual.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, I've had to leave two jobs for pretty much the same reason. I was able to offer them more than they were able to offer me so it became a loose/win situation for myself and them. I suspect that after 19 years you and they have both been able to feel each other out pretty well so knowing what's expected shouldn't be too much of a surprise for either party. It still stinks they're dragging you away from your weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning y'all.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: shave a bit off the angled face, test the fit. Then shave a little off the front, and check for fit….won't take much, either way….


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on Lunch to settle out…then maybe a little shop time? have a few things to do down in the shop, today.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm hopeful I didn't take too much on the underside piece since I started with that one. hopefully I'll get out there this weekend after SO's event. maybe tonight if I decide to not go to the gym and this headache abates. Not getting my hopes too high though.


----------



## Cricket

I posted rules for the community to hep prevent issues moving forward. They are very standard and more lenient than most of the communities that I work for.

If you get a moment, please review and let me know if you see any issues or errors.
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/112897


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, you have a very thankless job.

That being said, I suspect your personality from yesterday is already back with new ID and forum topic.


----------



## mojapitt

Question, I went to reply on a forum topic yesterday. It was from a member that I don't ever remember having any comment or conversation with only to find that I am on his block list. Not necessarily a big deal, but I am curious why.

Any way of knowing who has me on their block list?


----------



## Cricket

Unfortunately, I have no way of knowing.

Sometimes it is simply a mistake.


----------



## bandit571

> Cricket, you have a very thankless job.
> 
> That being said, I suspect your personality from yesterday is already back with new ID and forum topic.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Might be someone named--Joe?


----------



## bandit571

Ok….plane work done for now…...even on the nasty grain..









Has a couple pin knots…..

@ 1430 hrs…..this occurred…









About 3 hours of woodworking…I did remember to turn the fan on. Sitting here, having at least one…Orchard's Edge Knotty Pear…...might take another….


----------



## ArlinEastman

What do you guys and gals think about this sled a guy made?






It looks like it slides pretty will but how about making sure it cuts a straight line correctly?


----------



## bandit571

Might stumble back to the shop..IF I get bored….and see how to assemble that box…..Dovetail are out of the equation…...maybe that T&G thing…..might add a box to the inside? Will have to get the box assembled, first…

May just take the camera back to the for a bit…..have a few things to post about….


----------



## Cricket

One update in the rules that I posted.

Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.


----------



## Cricket

Can I have bacon now?


----------



## mojapitt

> One update in the rules that I posted.
> 
> Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> - Cricket


It's kind of like "Don't fool with Mother Nature"


----------



## Festus56

> Can I have bacon now?
> 
> - Cricket


Yes as much as you want !! How about some coffee too !!


----------



## Cricket

I am thinking about cookin' up breakfast for dinner tonight.


----------



## bandit571

PIP, of sorts..









Dry fit, to get a look at how big ( or small) this will be…









Have to work out how the corners will get fastened together….then a bottom, and then a lid, of some sort…


----------



## mudflap4869

I love bacon and Cricket and sawdust. Aint that what LJ is all about?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Unfortunately, I have no way of knowing.
> 
> Sometimes it is simply a mistake.
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket

I know other wood web sites can track a person by their IP address which is a bunch of numbers. If LJs software allows you to block an address you can do that


----------



## ArlinEastman

Cricket

Also if you want advise then

On step #9 you need to correct it like this (minimum for sentence structure and that is all that I have seen. I added the ";" which was the correct punctuation for it.

That is all I seen needed, however, do not quote me since crazy people will try to evade or go around anything you write


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning world
> 
> Candy, still sending prayers your way. We need you healthy and supervising Jim.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You can't leave Jim unattended, that would be like me leaving Checkers to watch after the chickens…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> One update in the rules that I posted.
> 
> Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> - Cricket


Has anyone told you today that we love you???


----------



## mojapitt

Working on bowties tonight. As usual I am clueless and have a question. How far apart should they be? Is it based on the size of the imperfections?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would think it depends on whether you think it will move in between bow ties. Meaning, is a board that big gonna bow in between two bow ties that are 24" apart.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket
> 
> Also if you want advise then
> 
> On step #9 you need to correct it like this (minimum for sentence structure and that is all that I have seen. I added the ";" which was the correct punctuation for it.
> 
> That is all I seen needed, however, do not quote me since crazy people will try to evade or go around anything you write
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Thank you for catching that for me!


----------



## Cricket

> One update in the rules that I posted.
> 
> Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Has anyone told you today that we love you???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


All y'all are the best of the best.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't believe we need to have rules that basically say, be a decent person or you're out. Well, I can believe it.

I decided to play soccer in pickup league they have going on in town. Cindy has played several times, so I decided to play. I was twice the age of most there and I think I was the oldest there. I've never been a soccer player, but it was fun. Reminded me of playing hockey. Short sprints followed long stretches of doubling over trying to catch my breath and saying why did I just do that.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: a small suggestion? Smaller bowties will look better, and allow a few more to be used. Instead of ends at 1" wide, go to 1/2" wide. You can even "stair-step" the sizes up and down in a run of them…end ones being smaller.


----------



## Gene01

I like Bandit's suggestion. 
Having never used them, I have a question. Should there be one at the end of a crack to keep it from going farther?.


----------



## mojapitt

I like Bandits idea also. Wish I had asked before cutting these.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, the end of this coffee table with get some shortening and rounding.

Next question, do you need to put any filler in the cracks?


----------



## bandit571

Monte: IF you are epoxy-ing the top, that will fill the cracks. You COULD add a smaller bowtie on each side of the bigger ones? Spaced about evenly between the bigger ones?


----------



## mojapitt

No epoxy on this. Lacquer only is the plan.


----------



## GaryC

*"That is all I seen needed"*
Arlin….perhaps you should correct your own…..lol lol lol


----------



## bandit571

I wouldn't really put anything into those cracks…as it would be liable to pop back out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks good Monte, sell it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, watch those construction zones


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all. nothing constructive to add, Monte. Just glad I didn't wake up with a headache/migraine.


----------



## rhybeka

> What do you guys and gals think about this sled a guy made?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it slides pretty will but how about making sure it cuts a straight line correctly?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


it's an interesting build - guessing it's only good on his saw though. I was wondering that myself when he was cutting with the upside down jigsaw. there's still deflection on the blade even though he's bringing the material to it instead of the other way around


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..ummmmm


----------



## mojapitt

Came in 3 hours early today for a project. Hopefully leaving 3 hours early to fire up the sawmill.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
You know how that coming in early to leave early works. you',, be there at least 3 hours later than your normal going home time.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning world… and alternate universe called Nubber-Land…

Hockey night in Mainiac land update… purple beats white 2-1 and locks in 2nd place behind my old team… gold. They are keeping me on defense, but I've got two of the centers convinced that they can feed the point and managed to get a couple good shots on net, with one popping back out for a rebound goal.



> . Reminded me of playing hockey. Short sprints followed long stretches of doubling over trying to catch my breath and saying why did I just do that.
> - firefighterontheside


My mantra is "skate hard - quick changes", but this only works if you have at least 2 full lines.


----------



## CFrye

Napoleon spent the night and I get to go home today…coincidence? I think not!


----------



## mojapitt

They don't allow pets in our hospital.

Glad you're doing better Candy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, hope your 3 hour early escape plan works out. Milling wood sounds more fun than regular work any time.
I'm headed to the Paul Bunyan festival in Guernsey county on 10/07 to see the 2017 sawmill shootout among other things. I told my wife I'm getting a sawmill and I didn't get any resistance this time, I did promise her I'd sell the boat first though to get it out of the garage. If I had thought it through I probably would have opted to try and sell before October in the rust belt, now is definitely more of a buyers market.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Napoleon spent the night and I get to go home today…coincidence? I think not!
> 
> 
> - CFrye


I know hospital food is bad, but you two look like you've lost some weight!


----------



## mojapitt

There's just no good way to describe most hospital food. They honestly try to do a good job, I will give them that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*To help support Cricket in her effort to crack down on problems in the community, I've removed all the ads and links to our website and woodworking journal from the top of this thread. (She let us keep the title the same.) Now all the paragraphs at the top talk about is the community we have here. This will cost us a lot of traffic on our website, but it is worth it if that's what it takes to keep our little community thriving on LumberJocks. I feel like we have a responsibility to support the efforts of Cricket to make this site a better place, even if it means changing the way we do things.

Anyway, in case anyone noticed, I thought I'd explain why we made changes.*


----------



## bandit571

And…if you are unlucky enough to get the "Cardio Diet".....even worse…

Took Mom to get her hair done…..she had "issues" getting up the steps to the place. Other than that, no problems…


----------



## Gene01

> *To help support Cricket in her effort to crack down on problems in the community, I ve removed all the ads and links to our website and woodworking journal from the top of this thread. (She let us keep the title the same.) Now all the paragraphs at the top talk about is the community we have here. This will cost us a LOT of traffic on our website, but it is worth it if that s what it takes to keep our little community thriving on LumberJocks. I feel like we have a responsibility to support the efforts of Cricket to make this site a better place, even if it means changing the way we do things.
> 
> Anyway, in case anyone noticed, I thought s I d explain why we made changes.*
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Appreciate you and Cricket's efforts. But, you guys seem to have always run a clean ship over here. And, us regulars don't put up with any BS neither.


----------



## Cricket

As a side note, I would never interfere with members sharing their site link as a reference within a forum discussion. For instance, if someone was asking for help with an issue, members can absolutely include an example from their website as part of their response.

Of course that does NOT include sharing a link to 10,000 woodworking plans. LOLOL


----------



## mojapitt

If I ever get a shot at the folks behind Ted's Terrible Woodworking, it's gonna be "Pow, right to the moon!"


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Glad you get to go home Candy. Hope you and Napoleon get back to great health soon.

Going to be a few nice days here then cool down next week. Try to get outside things done while the sun shines.

Cricket / Stumpy, should I erase my website from my signature line? Want to stay in good company here.


----------



## mojapitt

I think your web address on signature line is fine. I get annoyed with the posts that direct you to their website. More projects being posted that way.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, I think, Stumpy! The grandkids at William's place wooled Napoleon around quite a bit! They loved him!
And now we are all three home and Jim is getting caught up on his eye drops (complaining all the while) and I am breathing. YAY!!


----------



## mojapitt

Jim's complaining? When did that start?


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Mark!


----------



## ssnvet

Candy…. great to see you are on the mend and going home. I hope that you can catch your breath so as to stay one step ahead of Mudflap :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, really like the new video. But that hat you wore in the video? :-0


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Cricket / Stumpy, should I erase my website from my signature line? Want to stay in good company here.
> 
> - Festus56


The new site rules say it's ok to have a URL in your signature:

"If you want to share your company or site information and URL, please use your profile and signature…."

I believe they are trying to crack down on spam, and those who are here for no other reason but to advertise. Even though we do a lot more on this site than advertise, I can see how some people would claim the rules weren't being applied equally equally. So it made sense to remove the paragraphs above that clearly were advertisements.

I said we will lose a lot of traffic on our site because of it, but I didn't mean to imply that LumberJocks is hurting us. The link that was on the top of this thread was our best performing referral link (a link on an outside website that brings people to our site.) But the vast majority of our traffic doesn't come from referral links, anyway. It comes from Google searches, or or people's bookmarks/favorites, or by folks just typing our URL directly into their web browser address bar. So, we stand to lose only a few thousand of the 200,000+ total visits we get each month. Significant, sure. But as I said, a small price to pay if it will help improve the community here.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte….WHAT….. Its a nice hat, Got several, check the video of the Shindig, 2 of us were wearing them.Besides I like my SS, I dont give a rats butt about the politics,. Also note my left hand, I have a good reason for promoting SS, any one gets offended, here I am LOL


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Matt. I think it's nap time.
Did I miss the demo in Virginia? Or was that forgotten in the scrap purge?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy, its a you tube I did and posted in the main forum , http://lumberjocks.com/topics/240289

Monte is just trying to jerk my chain.. LOL

Too bad I dont have a LJ hat …


----------



## mojapitt

Actually, I did notice how you grab with the left hand. Simply because that's what I do also because of previous injuries. Guess I should consider the SS also.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## StumpyNubs

I agree, Sawstop makes a nice hat.


----------



## Gene01

Wonder what they'd charge for a dead side table? Probably couldn't cal it "Sentient", then.


----------



## bandit571

Just got a call from Express Scripts…..I had to pay $20 to get my Advair order shipped to me.

Firefighter helps on one of TWO house fires Monday…...was off-duty Tuesday morning when he had a heart attack…now in serious condition over at a Columbus Hospital…26 year on the job.

About got hit three times running errands in town today….the Crazies are out and about….had one get mad, because he thought S. Main St. Bellefontaine, OH was actually I-75…...because he wasn't getting enough open road to do 70 in a 35 zone….the others must have learned to drive in Boston…...a stop sign means nothing to them…


----------



## rhybeka

glad this work day is about over. it's been a nice WFH day but I think it's about to rain. Going to work in the shop a bit if I can and get the TS fence working (hopefully)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - Monte Pittman


That's just ridiculous!! I couldn't justify charging over $800 for something like that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> That s just ridiculous!! I couldn t justify charging over $800 for something like that.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I'll do it for $750 and a sixer of cold ones.


----------



## mojapitt

If things go well, I will cut my first waterfall tonight. Then I can decide if it was overpriced.


----------



## TaySC

> Wonder what they d charge for a dead side table? Probably couldn t cal it "Sentient", then.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Wonder if it would be cheaper or if they would charge for killing and processing it?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> One update in the rules that I posted.
> 
> Blocking the site admin (Cricket) will result in your member account being closed.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Has anyone told you today that we love you???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> All y all are the best of the best.
> 
> - Cricket


uh uh uh let me let me try to block Cricket. Uh Uh OOOOOO well. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Spent the day at the FD with the other battalion chiefs cleaning out our new office. Now I'm at home drinking a cold one, because I earned it.

Kudos to you Stumpy for removing your ads for the good of the site and the community.

Welcome home Candy. I think I've had what you had before. Several years ago I would get short of great just walking to the bathroom. I'm sure I have some form of COPD from my years of woodworking and firefighting.

Bandit, cardiac arrest is the number one killer of FF's, not only from being out of shape, but side effects from smoke inhalation can do bad things to the heart. Many die hours after the exposure.


----------



## diverlloyd

If the sawstop hat touches your ears does it fly off so it doesn't cut them?


----------



## bandit571

Three round trips to the basement, hauling shavings to the fire pit…..had to burn a bunch of pop cartons….Had to lay down for a while, chest was hurting, could not breathe right….Done for the night…


----------



## mojapitt

May have to bring this piece of wood to Candy. Kinda cool, but I can't use it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If I ever get a shot at the folks behind Ted s Terrible Woodworking, it s gonna be "Pow, right to the moon!"
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's too easy punishment, only hurts for a short time. I propose hair follicle removal, as in every one on your body. By way of plucking one at a time. Non stop until it is done. Have heard this takes days with a talented team. Don't ask how or where I hear about it, you do not want to know.

LOL


----------



## mojapitt

> If I ever get a shot at the folks behind Ted s Terrible Woodworking, it s gonna be "Pow, right to the moon!"
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> That s too easy punishment, only hurts for a short time. I propose hair follicle removal, as in every one on your body. By way of plucking one at a time. Non stop until it is done. Have heard this takes days with a talented team. Don t ask how or where I hear about it, you do not want to know.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I like the way you think


----------



## CFrye

> May have to bring this piece of wood to Candy. Kinda cool, but I can t use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's a turtle head!


----------



## mojapitt

You can't see it in the picture very well, but it has a lot of flowing grain pattern in it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> They don t allow pets in our hospital.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Napoleon is a service dog…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

The boys have been watching "battlebots" on tv, so I got out my 30 year old RC car. I ordered a new NIMH battery for it and tried it out tonight. Still works great after all these years. The boys should have fun with it tomorrow.


----------



## Cricket

I went a bought a huge package of bacon tonight.

Now I am too lazy to fry it up. LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Followed Bandits idea and added some smaller bowties.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not happy with my joint. I am really glad I practiced on a piece for me instead of the customer.


----------



## Cricket

I am so loving this one Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

> I am so loving this one Monte.
> 
> - Cricket


If you seen it up close, it's not as impressive.


----------



## mojapitt

Had one of those Bill. Lots of fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, did you cut it with a circular saw? I'm thinking that if the piece is not flat, the joint will not match. I'm also thinking, I wonder if you cut one half from the concave side and the other side from the convex side, will it match better.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-It's probably still worth $650 or so.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I went a bought a huge package of bacon tonight.
> 
> Now I am too lazy to fry it up. LOL
> 
> - Cricket


You need a wife. I haven't fried my own food in 20 years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Had one of those Bill. Lots of fun.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I remember getting it for Christmas and thinking I'd take it out of the box and play with it. Then I opened it to find it w as in a thousand pieces. It took me two full days to put it together.


----------



## mojapitt

I cut with new circular saw. Lots of trouble with the cut. Don't know if I need a better blade? Not cutting smooth.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I cut with new circular saw. Lots of trouble with the cut. Don t know if I need a better blade? Not cutting smooth.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Freud Diablo circ blades at home depot are nice.


----------



## 000

Bowties look a little fat in the center.


----------



## mojapitt

No Home Depot here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Amazon has them…..Amazon is everywhere.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Don't cut all the way through, leave a 1/16-1/8". ON the second cut, have a thin shim underneath the cut.

That way, the kerf will open up just a hair. After both cuts are made, separate the two halves with a sharp knife. That way, you will still have a little extra to trim to perfect the fit. IF needed….


----------



## mojapitt

> Bowties look a little fat in the center.
> 
> - jbay


I modeled for them


----------



## bandit571

> Bowties look a little fat in the center.
> 
> - jbay


Olde School Hand tied bowties…..the "clip-on " ones were skinnier….DAMHIKT…..


----------



## CFrye

I like the two sizes of bow ties, too, Monte. The corner of the waterfall, not quite there. Is there enough meat to cut off the 45 and match the angle at the other end and duplicate the other leg?


----------



## mojapitt

I am much too bull-headed to give up on the waterfall. even if it winds up as a Christmas gift to a relative, I will make this work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You'll get it Monte.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Don't give up Monte. When they closed our base in Iraq I told the Supervisor we could still make a buck. He told me I was crazy. Below is a pic of my reply. Course he was less than pleased when the Base Commander called to inquire what he though he was doing. (It was the supers office number.) LOL


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that real estate prices there are pretty low.


----------



## CFrye

Never crossed mind would you give up, Monte! Just an alternate suggestion.


----------



## bandit571

Had to do a little "Show & Tell" for a fellow, that was asking how the different sized planes were, compared to a No. 6









He was interested in either a No. 8…









Or a no. 7 jointer plane..









He has a No.6….wanted to know how much of a difference there was if he went a tad larger….









No.6 on top.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all. already at work. going to be a long day!


----------



## rhybeka

soooo I was working on my TS fence piece last night, and managed to take a huge chunk out of the piece with my chisel…didn't realize maple tears so easily along the grain…lesson learned. So now I have to remake this piece.(thanks for the pic and hand modeling, Stumpy) 









First go around, Whit cut the angle in it for me. It may wait until Monday anyway, but I was trying to figure out the safest way to make this cut. Stumpy has it so that the piece is 2" wide to start, cut the 45 in it, then straight rip it down to 7/8" wide. it's only 9" long though too. I think I'll leave the scrap piece I have long ( I think it's only 1/2" wide), cut the 45 in it first, then rip to width and cut to length.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, is this a normal start time for you?


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte no - I was awake at 3am and couldn't get back to sleep so I got ready and came into work. Lots of stuff on the brain and not getting to the gym this week due to headaches and getting stuff done at home isn't helping.

Morning Gary!


----------



## DonBroussard

Good morning to you early birds. I'm only up because my bride is heading out early for a trip to the Little Rock, AR area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Beka, I would use a piece about 24" long and wide like Stumpy said, then cut the bevel, then rip to width, and then cut to length.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Faux edge for slabs .. a refilm for you Monte


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Amazon does indeed have the blade you need. And, it ain't red, neither.


----------



## Gene01

> Faux edge for slabs .. a refilm for you Monte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Another excellent tutorial from the Master.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Monte, Amazon does indeed have the blade you need. And, it ain t red, neither.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Isn't montes saw 7 1/4.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..


----------



## mojapitt

Is this the one you meant Stumpy?


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I am using you're technique on this coffee table.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I am using you're technique on this coffee table.


----------



## Gene01

> Monte, Amazon does indeed have the blade you need. And, it ain t red, neither.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Isn t montes saw 7 1/4.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Oops, my bad.
Here is an even better one.

Bill, you know my opinion of red blades. There are far better choices out there.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all… We've had somewhat of a heat wave here in Mainiac land with mid-80s and humidity.

Feels like it's finally breaking this a.m. which is good, as I'm looking forward to some fall weather.


----------



## bandit571

Dealing with a sick. little puppy this morning….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think that's too many teeth Monte. I think you'll struggle to cut your thick slabs with that.

Gene, I knew your recommended blade would not be red. I still like you anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had to rearrange all of Cindy's other diplomas to put the huge one in the middle and have it look right.


----------



## rhybeka

> Dealing with a sick. little puppy this morning….
> 
> - bandit571


Aww poor Burrito 

@Bill I'll get it close - I think I'll have some finagling to do since my fence is actually up. a Wixey angle gauge would come in handy right now!


----------



## Gene01

> I think that s too many teeth Monte. I think you ll struggle to cut your thick slabs with that.
> 
> Gene, I knew your recommended blade would not be red. I still like you anyway.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill. The feeling's mutual.
The blade I posted is a 60 t, also. That's the one I use. My Skill 77 has no problems eating through 8/4+ at a 45 bevel. And, the cut is SMOOTH!
Edit: Just saw Cindy's rearranged diplomas. You gave the latest one the prominence it deserves. And, your frame looks great and helps draw the eye.


----------



## bandit571

Now just needs to make the other six frames match….get busy.


----------



## mojapitt

I do think Bandit is right Bill, aesthetically it would look better if they all matched. Think of the brownie points you would gain also.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, do you have a "butterfly " ( bowtie) , template and a inlay router bit set up … man they are nice and super fast,


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, I have the Rockler templates. I don't think I would even try hand cutting them.


----------



## mojapitt

What is the proper term, butterfly or bowtie?


----------



## Gene01

Depends on whether you're zoologically or sartorially inclined. ;-)


----------



## CharlesNeil

My understanding "Butterfly"... bow-ties go around your neck when you get all gussied up , or they fixin to bury ya , LOL

Gene.. speak english please … HAHA


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to avoid the whole burial thing for a few years.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

You all been busy this morning. Well at least in the chatting dept.

I agree with the others Bill. Need more frames! And I have had good results using the RED blades in my tablesaw. Have not tried them in a hand held 7 1/4 in.

Bright sunshine and 55 right now. Maybe get to 70 later today. Nearly perfect weather I am thinking!! Seems like it is dry but we are actually above the 30 yr. average for moisture this year.

Still waiting for replies on two custom projects. Hard to do much until they let me know what they want the finished job to look like. At least I can do some parts of the process to get started.

On that note I would go with butterflys


----------



## Gene01

Well, here's my story. I sincerely hope I don't offend anyone. 
The guy who does my blade sharpening recommended the Tenryu because of the quality and amount of carbide, their balance and quality of the steel body. So, I bought my first one, a 10", from Amazon. Traded out a RED one, a Glue Line Rip blade. The superior cut quality of the Tenryu ripping blade was immediately evident. As was it's nice, quiet running. So, got one for the SCMS and a couple for the skil. Then, one for the table saw I use for cross cutting.
No doubt, the RED ones are good blades, just not great. For a few bucks more, I'll take great over good. The RED router bits are great. Too bad they can't see their way to putting the same effort into their saw blades.


----------



## bandit571

Butterflies, Bowties…or…Dutchmans?

Taking a Mountain Dew Break…..Four tongues have been milled with the Stanley #45…..Matching STOPPED grooves have been started. First one was milled fairly good…once I remembered which way to push the router along….

Second groove was just barely started…SNAP….1/4" bit snapped right off. Good thing I have three more on hand…second groove is done. Laid out the last two bits. No Mountain Dew in the shop? Had to correct that…

Little Miss is getting her meds…..so far so good…


----------



## Cricket

Me today…





View on YouTube


----------



## DonBroussard

Scarecrow liked bacon and coffee? I did NOT know that!


----------



## Cricket

I will teach him to love it!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit that's a full days work right there!

@Gene I'm looking to pick up one of those blades for my SCMS once I can  I need to find a bunch of projects for old saw blades as I have a pretty hefty pile that I don't use any more since I have two diablo blades for the TS.

forgot the gym bag so it looks like i'll be heading home after work. hard to believe I've been up 12+ hours now! wonder if I can play with tools??


----------



## bandit571

Made a few of these..









Set up this strange looking contraption…









Broke this one..









Good thing I had more…









So that the tongue will fit into the sides like this..









So, now I am sitting here, peeling glue up my fingers, again..









While 7 clamps do their thing….might just be enough for today…


----------



## Gene01

> @Bandit that s a full days work right there!
> 
> @Gene I m looking to pick up one of those blades for my SCMS once I can  I need to find a bunch of projects for old saw blades as I have a pretty hefty pile that I don t use any more since I have two diablo blades for the TS.
> 
> forgot the gym bag so it looks like i ll be heading home after work. hard to believe I ve been up 12+ hours now! wonder if I can play with tools??
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka, when you see how sweet it cuts, you'll toss those Diablos.
Be sure to get one specifically for the miter saw. The one I use is the Tenryu PR-25560CBN 10×60 comp miter blade.
Amazon price is around $60.


----------



## CFrye

William just sent me this picture of his wife, Lisa, and daughter, Myrtis








So far, so good!


----------



## mojapitt

Working on the base for conference table. Railroad theme. What do you think of spanning between ends with this style (about 12').


----------



## CFrye

Cool, Monte! Leave knee room on the sides.

Miss Kynlee Hayes was born at 6:02 this evening! A new Lumberjock is born!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome. I assume steel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome, Kynlee! Happy birthday!


----------



## bandit571

Welcome, Kynlee Hayes!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Working on the base for conference table. Railroad theme. What do you think of spanning between ends with this style (about 12 ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That train could get a bit tricky…..


----------



## theoldfart

Monte, an erector set might do the trick!


----------



## bandit571

Saw a few items you could have used, Monte..









Maybe?


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee table almost done


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I think this is my favorite of your pieces! Love the grain patterns and the rock/epoxy! I'd hang that on the wall!


----------



## Festus56

Monte that top looks like a topo map in color.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beauty Monte.
I'd love to make one of those with local river rock and quartz from my property.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's another good use for slabs that don't make good boards


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, Color me green with envy.


----------



## mojapitt

I did cut the waterfall apart and re-do the joint. I think it came out much better.


----------



## bandit571

Little Miss is doing better….friend of ours will be taking her to see his Vet.

COPD is still kicking my rearend….

May take it easy tomorrow….


----------



## bandit571

Computer is running better, now…..cleaned house in it…3.5 Giga bytes of junk files are now gone….doubled the speed of the computer…..

Ok, complete the following ( and NO, I was around when it was composed..)

"Goodnight Irene, goodnight Irene, I'll see you in…...."


----------



## DIYaholic

> Ok, complete the following ( and NO, I was around when it was composed..)
> 
> "Goodnight Irene, goodnight Irene, I ll see you in…...."
> 
> - bandit571


.... my dreams ….


----------



## Cricket

I have a feeling it is going to be a stunningly beautiful day.


----------



## mojapitt

> I have a feeling it is going to be a stunningly beautiful day.
> 
> - Cricket


I figure every morning I wake up is a good day.


----------



## DonBroussard

Every day I wake up without a chalk line around me is a good day!

Time for Matt's Happy Friday dance!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Waiting for Matt's happy dance


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Kinda cool out. I'm happy to have long pants on again.
I gotta go to the feed store and get goat and chicken feed…..anybody need anything?


----------



## mojapitt

I need chicken food also


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok.


----------



## Gene01

Welcome, little Miss Hayes.

Gorgeous table, Monte. 
An arched trestle would look great under the big 'un.

I'm off to Scottsdale to see the doc. On to Tucson where my son will help me assemble the little laser thingie. Then to Casa Grande tomorrow to load up some mesquite. Should get home before dark.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps!

Back by request….


----------



## ssnvet

I've been conspiring for a decade to build a "home brew" CNC router and have collected quite the stash of bits and pieces with my never ending dumpster diving. I've partially laid out many design variations and recently have gotten the bug to take another crack at it. Who knows… maybe this time it will turn into something….

Kind of like a boat…. aka money pit.


----------



## ssnvet

My employer has made the final switch to paperless, outsourced payroll today… It's the first Friday in 19.5 years that I haven't received a check in an envelope. (that's something to appreciate, even if the envelopes felt a little light, I've ridden out three recessions with this company).

I'm going to miss going from desk to desk handing my little crew their paychecks and saying "Happy Friday"... now we go online and log in to see the records.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, we went paperless 30 years ago


----------



## johnstoneb

Love that table Monte. Having that wood under the epoxy remind me of the outlet of an alpine lake.

I think the trestle base would look great under a conference table.


----------



## mojapitt

The end of the work day can't come soon enough


----------



## bandit571

Little Miss Burrito passed away this morning…..was about 3 months old…..

NOT a good morning…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Hi


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad Bandit


----------



## mojapitt

Congrats grandpa William


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats, gramps.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry bandit

Hi William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## mojapitt

New babysitting duty for William


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello William and congratulations to you and your family !!

Sorry about the pup Bandit.

Another nice sunny day here. Might have to get the bike out for a ride. We are about 12,000 miles short of our usual for the year. Haven't rode since late May sometime. Was a unusual summer for us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry about the pup, Bandit.


----------



## theoldfart

Sorry Bandit

Beautiful William, the baby that is!

Actually doing woodworking for a change


----------



## firefighterontheside

The boys have been wanting to camp, so there is now a tent up out in the woods. We will cook over an open fire tonight. Who wants to come? I'm gonna attempt to fry potato chips. Bring a sleeping bag.


----------



## mojapitt

I would love to Bill, but I am running the sawmill early tomorrow morning. Some guy in Texas needs wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is getting close to that time.


----------



## bandit571

Have to go and buy one more board…..lid blank is plenty long….but not wide enough…..needs a 1×4 added on.

Might try to get a bottom installed in the box…..

Not really motivated today…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, I didn't know that Monte. And you with your wife out of town…


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, she'll probably buy me clothes. She thinks I need more "nice" clothes


----------



## mojapitt

I pointed out that I have a couple decent t-shirts, but that didn't seem to sway her.


----------



## ssnvet

William …. congratulations on the new grand-baby.

Bandit .... Bad day indeed. Sorry for your loss. Sure was a cute pup.


----------



## DonBroussard

Only two more shopping days left in "Buy your husband a new woodworking tool" month.

Congrats to Paw Paw William on the latest addition.


----------



## mojapitt

Since my wife is gone, maybe I will buy one for myself.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - William


Great Day Grandpa and happy day little Miss Hayes

Monte

I love the table top. Is there little fish you can put in it.


----------



## bandit571

Did a little "foot-work"










Chisel to blend the two sections together….









Ripped some 1×1s to make a frame, to hold a piece of 1/4" plywood..









Need to go out and buy a 1×4 Maple plank, to add to the lid…









Kind of lost interest after that…...


----------



## GaryC

Dang…William shaved….
Congrats on the new family member, William
Monte, I saw that picture this morning and sent it to my wife…..she didn't agree. Go figure


----------



## TaySC

Congrats William!

Sorry about your pup bandit.


----------



## mudflap4869

16 oz T-bone, medium rare, green beans, mashed taters with brown gravy, salad with lemon juice sprinkled on. My belly is full, and I need to just sit on my backside and digest for awhile.


----------



## mojapitt

Feel like I suffered a major butt whooping today.


----------



## Gene01

Sorry about the little pup, Bandit.


----------



## DonBroussard

I have two table saws, a Craftsman 113 series and a 1940-something Delta Unisaw, and I can't find the miter gauge for either one. Do any of you that are meeting at Andy's in two weeks have an extra one I can buy off of you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll look around Don. My extras may not be very high quality, but you're welcome to one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I deep fried potato chips in a cast iron skillet over the fire tonight. They were delicious.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Bill. I'm more interested in function than high quality anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

Prototype waterfall


----------



## mojapitt

To answer the 2 obvious questions;

1. Yes, there is one maple butterfly on it

2. No, I have no idea why I really did that.


----------



## CFrye

Sorry to hear about Miss Burrito, Bandit. 
Beautiful baby, William and Lisa! 
The warden let me go out to the shop. We put some tools away and talked about reorjiganizing. No sawdust was made, although a bit was raised moving stuff. I have been authorized to do some in house derusting and tool cleaning.


----------



## mojapitt

Good to hear that you are doing better Candy


----------



## TaySC

The table looks good Monte.

Does anyone have any unique or interesting ideas for DIY drawer pulls for their shop drawers or cabinets?


----------



## mojapitt

I have to work early tomorrow for an emergency power shut down. Seems our contractors damaged one of the 13,500 volts lines that feed the hospital and they have to repair it. I didn't see it, but I heard there was a few sparks involved.


----------



## mojapitt

Tay, maybe just use different scraps of wood from around the shop.


----------



## Festus56

Not in the shop today. Had a great ride enjoying fall colors. A little over 280 miles down to Cody Wyoming and back the long way in about 5 hrs. Can sure tell when you haven't been on the bike since June 2nd. I am sure I will have a beer with Friday date night.

http://share.findmespot.com/shared/faces/viewspots.jsp?glId=0CcqGJMAIxP4gafo0VFCog93PcOHW5vTy


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The table looks good Monte.
> 
> Does anyone have any unique or interesting ideas for DIY drawer pulls for their shop drawers or cabinets?
> 
> - TaySC


Tay

I have made quite a few on the lathe.


----------



## diverlloyd

Tay engine valves for pulls.


----------



## CFrye

Tay, I have been wanting to make something like small bowls on the lathe and cut them in half for drawer pulls. Do you have a lathe?
Along these lines…


----------



## DonBroussard

Tay-I turned some small drawer pulls that look like block plane knobs.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer knob for this computer desk I am sitting at…bandsawn out of Walnut…


----------



## bandit571

Maple 1×4 x 8' S2S Hard Maple @ menard's tonight….$11.95. Picked a 25 pc pack of sandpaper for $5…assorted grits.

Might get back to woodworking someday….


----------



## GaryC

I'm a simpleton….my drawer pulls are rope. Drill a couple of holes, insert the rope, tie a knot on the inside…..instant drawer pull


----------



## bandit571

Hauled that LONG 1×4 to the shop…..was too long to stand up…..cut a 31" long chunk off, and glued it up to the lid blank…....Board still stands taller than me…..Letting the glue dry overnight….may just hide out in the shop, tomorrow..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Or quick and easy would just be a cove cut on the edge of the door…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that power outage is effecting a big area, I gotta work too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, sorry to hear about the pup…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Son is home from the army and staying here for now, was busy with grandkids last night…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I am expecting to find out that the boss stayed in bed this morning. That's usually how these go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, I gotta work 'til noon then I'll catch up with Debbie at the auction…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping no more than 3 hours here. Out by 7.


----------



## Gene01

We got the laser assembled. Son, grandson and I worked on it about 4 hours. Man, I totally misread the specs when ordered it. I thought it was a 10 watt. It's actually a 1.6 watt. Still, no computer for it. So, can't test it….I think. I'll haul it back home and fiddle with it next week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Got a bit cold last night. I'm guessing 48° in the tent.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…kind of strange without the "Puppy Alarm Clock"......

Boss has a long list of "Honey-dos" this morning…..


----------



## mojapitt

How many ways can we flag this?


----------



## GaryC

That was quick


----------



## mojapitt

He lasted longer than he should have


----------



## Cricket

> He lasted longer than he should have
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sorry, I was asleep.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Trying to come up with ideas for some new Youtubes , need help

Thinking :
How to make a dowel, with a router, simple and safe 
Bondo uses in woodworking 
Getting a perfect finish

any Ideas …


----------



## mojapitt

I have made dowels with the router, but I am not comfortable with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, how do you clamp the angle on the waterfall table?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,
Using alot of figured woods, I had to learn how to make them , because buying wasn't possible , its really pretty simple . 
Ya cant go to lowes and pick up a Bubinga dowel or tiger maple …"Know what I mean ??? LOL


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

What did I miss? More spam or was Monte just talking to himself.

They are fun to assemble aren't they Gene. I took mine back apart several times to fix something I missed.

I too have made dowels on my router table but would love to see the right way Charles.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, they don't sell them in Beetle Kill Pine either


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, some of my best discussions are with myself.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, some of my best discussions are with myself.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I know the feeling, sometimes one needs good advice.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte ,

Duct tape .. the good stuff, lay the pieces flat, edge to edge , tight …. tape the seam, flip it over gently , add glue, then flip again .. dont stretch the tape, and be sure to leave a little gap in the tape here and there so you can see the seam, then simply fold it "shut" . The tape will pull it tight … Hummmm.. Sound 's like a YouTube to me ..LOL

tape the seam, taking the tape across , so you get plenty of tape down the end and side .. not up and down the seam with a single piece, ... once you close it up .. just let it sit, and dry , do one side at a time, ... be sure to "size " the seam… meaning .. massage glue into the end grain, to fill it before gluing, then reglue.


----------



## mojapitt

In the past, I have stuck with domestic wood. Now that I am pushing the idea of more high-end type projects , I expect that to change.


----------



## mojapitt

Actually I only buy the good duct tape. It's easier to work with for me.


----------



## mojapitt

A video would be nice


----------



## CharlesNeil

Well its about 70 degrees, clear as a bell, just beautiful … i finished sanding a bed canopy and got it dyed and over to the finish building .. ....ummmmmm,, uh,,,,ummmmmmm
Got some steaks laid out …Ummmmm

Ah what the H**l, why do today what you can put off until tomorrow, ... Later Ya'll


----------



## mojapitt

Steaks sound good


----------



## CharlesNeil

BTW, 
I have a ferrel (sp) cat who has lived behind my shop for over a year, She is a Calico and just beautiful , I feed her daily , there is a lean to back there with a big compressor under it, and there is a hole in the Soffit, she jumps thru to get in the attic, ... I went up there and took her a bed and put in heat lamps. 
She will let me rub her on occasion , just enough I have been able to get the Flea/ tick drops on her neck, but 
I would love to catch her, and bring her in the shop before winter and hopefully get her to a vet for shots and so forth , but I'm not sure how to trap her and with Candy here , who loves cats … but not sure I wouldn't scare her off. 
Hate to think of her out in the cold, any suggestions.


----------



## TaySC

Thanks everyone for the draw pull ideas. Unfortunately, I do not yet have a lathe.

I found a few neat ideas on youtube where they too conduit and bent it to make pulls, also saw dowels panted as pulls and several other unique ideas. I wish I could do something like Jay Bates does with his red wings pulls, but the teams I pull for all have much more complex logos…. LOL.


----------



## mojapitt

For me, food is always the best way to lure cats in. As far as getting her and Candy to be friends, that just takes time.


----------



## mojapitt

Tay, it doesn't have to be the e,act logo. Make a part of it you can. Let the mind run wild.


----------



## TaySC

I like this idea, but don't like connecting it with bell hangers.






This is the conduit one that is neat, but I would have to first build a conduit bender.


----------



## TaySC

> Tay, it doesn t have to be the e,act logo. Make a part of it you can. Let the mind run wild.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think you're right Monte. I just have to become more creative in my thinking.


----------



## bandit571

Stanley made a dowel maker…that you just cranked by hand. Feed square stock through, and a dowel comes out the other end. Came with cutters for several sizes of dowels…much safer than a router.

Stanley No. 77 Dowel & Rod machine….


----------



## mojapitt

What's a good way to kill a fly so that I can take a nap?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Semi Automatic 22 rifle with a banana clip , and a scope…... Im *********************************** … 
LOL


----------



## mojapitt

I figured bird shot would eventually get him


----------



## CharlesNeil

that will work , like the way you think Monte


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, when cutting at a 45° angle, is more teeth better or less teeth on saw blade?


----------



## mojapitt

New business card. Name stayed the same. Just gotta make the most of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would just use a havahart trap Charles. They are very gentle. Then release her in the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

> Hate to think of her out in the cold, any suggestions.
> - CharlesNeil


According to my wife (aka, the Cat Whisperer) you have to play coy and hard to get with cats. Let them come to you at their own pace.

She would probably sit on your stoop next to a bowel of cat food and when kitty came around, just look the other way and hold her hand out. Curiosity will lead kitty to come sniffing and they can't resist rubbing their ears on your finger nails. After a while, you can scratch their ears and then the side of their neck…. soon after that, they'll be all over you. Then you can scoop her up and put in a cat carrier. Don't try to hold her too long or she'll squirm and scratch. They have long memories and will then be afraid of you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Card looks good Monte. I still like Pittsticks. Maybe you'll give me one of those in a few weeks.

In my experience, it only matters whether you're ripping or cross cutting and not whether you're beveling.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, spoke to my cousin yesterday. He still thinks I am nuts for wanting those crappy old mesquite trees.


----------



## bandit571

Routers….nasty, messy, LOUD, disturbers of the peace and quiet….









Used the bit here a few times…then had to move the bit..( he wants to move it , move it..)









Just to add a couple bread board edges..









And I thought a circular saw was bad…









Got the ends done…









Just needs trimmed a bit. Battery on the camera was going dead…time to stop for the day…

Sand-pack








For a $5 bill….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte… more teeth but cut it twice meaning cut it close then do a skin final cut that goes thru the saw easily and continuous.. keep it smooth flowing


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte… more teeth but cut it twice meaning cut it close then do a skin final cut that goes thru the saw easily and continuous.. keep it smooth flo


----------



## CharlesNeil

Having phone issues..respond in the am


----------



## mojapitt

Ducks favorite, garden leftovers


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need ducks.


----------



## mojapitt

Also, I want to apologize to the members of this thread for my commentary this morning. I should have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Cricket

Happy tummy tonight…


----------



## diverlloyd

cricket thats a little heavy on the green stuff and light on the bacon


----------



## mojapitt

That does look good


----------



## Festus56

That does look great Cricket. Can we come visit you?


----------



## Cricket

Ha! I didn't make it. It's Wendy's new Giant Jr. Bacon Cheeseburger. (no bun, no mayo)


----------



## Gene01

Just got home from Tucson, walked in the door and the wife wants to know who this Amy Hamilton is and why is she sending me presents from a pet store in Sweden.
I was baffled.
Opened it up and, sure enough, it's from sweden. It's a beautiful Sjobergs portable work station/vice.
Thank you both, Amy and, Stumpy.


----------



## mojapitt

So what did you tell your wife Gene?


----------



## ssnvet

> Also, I want to apologize to the members of this thread for my commentary this morning. I should have kept my mouth shut.
> - Monte Pittman


So I just finished reviewing your posts thinking that I missed a good rant and found….. nothin! Unless you're apologizing for your cat catching advise. :^p


----------



## mojapitt

Most of the confrontation was deleted. A now banned member got through to make some harsh comments about our Cricket. I didn't take it so well.


----------



## ssnvet

I knew this platform bed project was going to involve tedious amounts of finishing. I worked a couple hours on it today and got 17 boards sealed and stained.


----------



## Festus56

> Most of the confrontation was deleted. A now banned member got through to make some harsh comments about our Cricket. I didn t take it so well.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Right or Wrong I got to read it before it vanished and I had to agree with you. Let us hope those people stay away from LJ's


----------



## mojapitt

It's all for an awesome customer Matt.


----------



## DonBroussard

I did the same thing, Matt, and came to the same conclusion. I guess I didn't wake up early enough this morning.

I did flag another post that where the poster was taunting our Cricket. Looks like she took that one down too.


----------



## ssnvet

Using this…


----------



## ssnvet

Permission granted from this LJ to sock it to em.

Picking on the moderator is just plain wrong.


----------



## ssnvet

Just out of curiosity. Are these critics DKV reincarnations?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's been a long day, work, auction, pizza, birthday cake, beer…..

Here's my chunk 'o rust for this week…..


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I reminded her about the chair thing. Still not sure she was buying it until I found and showed her the post about the winners. 
Then she assumed Amy was Stumpy's daughter. Then, I lost it. Had to show her a picture of Stumpy. Then, I got the "Oh, OK, whatever." That usually signifies the conversation is over. But, I'm still snickering.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, that's the exact same box, the vice came in. Did Amy send you that pump.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You da man Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That box came from the auction, maybe Amy was there…..


----------



## DonBroussard

I'll be switching out my Craftsman 113 table saw for a 12" blade saw I have in storage. Does anybody have any recommendations for good 12" rip, crosscut or combination blades?

I'm going pick it up Monday and I'll move the Delta T-2 fence the the 12" saw. Hopefully, that saw still has its miter gauge with it.

Does anybody need parts off of the old 113?


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt from what I have read DKV and his incarnations disappeared from here and on other sites all at the same time about 1 1/2 years ago. Had a bad migraine today but invited my brother over to share some of my lunch(Italian sausage on the grill).


----------



## mojapitt

I do think that DKV is gone. He was never confrontational like papadan. Just another person mad because someone did their job.


----------



## mojapitt

Next river coffee table has begun. I got 2 orders after posting on Facebook.


----------



## Festus56

Don is the arbor tilt crank rod and bearing on the side of the cabinet still good? My bearing is shot so is hard to hold the right angle on the arbor.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mark-It is hard to adjust the bevel on my 113 saw too. I knew it was temporary so I really didn't investigate the cause and cure.


----------



## bandit571

Lid is about ready for hinges….









May have more pictures in a blog…sometime?








Got bored tonight…..and worked on the lid for a while…


----------



## Festus56

Ok thats fine. Someday going to have to update mine too.

Looking good Bandit


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, new table saw is always good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Silent auction is over. As far as I know, the mirror went for 65 and the trays went for 50 and 60. Not bad for the 25 I spent.


----------



## mojapitt

Not bad Bill. But the mirror should have gone higher.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool and yucky this morning. After 78° yesterday only 57° today.

Good morning world


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Does anybody need parts off of the old 113?
> 
> - Don Broussard


I could use the lunar acctuated automatic project programmer if it still works…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all! Just thumbed through the last two days of posts - ya'll definitely keep busy! SO's crafting event was another success. Working on helping her move all of the stuff back to the basement. If everybody was closer you'd be welcome for breakfast - we've got a bunch of breakfast breads/muffins/etc leftover.

I managed to get an A/V cart cobbled together out of scrap ply. The small drawer I put at the bottom for the microphone stuff worked ok in the beginning but once I put the unit into service, now it's all kinds of tight and won't open or close without persuasion (read rubber mallet). I don't understand that but I need to get that fixed, and figure out what doors on the front will be.

@Bandit sorry to read about Burrito. She was a good pup. 
@William - Congrats grandpa! 
@Cricket that burger looks TASTY! 
@Monte the table is gorgeous  lot of epoxy going on there though!


----------



## BillWhite

Charles, a vid abt. how you maintain your shop, spray equip, tooling, etc. might be of interest.
Re: "any Ideas …" 
Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Not bad Bill. But the mirror should have gone higher.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, I hoped for more, but it's fine. I don't think people around here appreciate live edge as much as out west.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everyone. Back to work, but just for one day.


----------



## mojapitt

Just did nd bevel cut for next waterfall bench. I did it like Charles said and it worked great. Some times I think he's done this before.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…slept in due to the lack of a Puppy Alarm Clock…..Miss Bandit likes to sleep in….Max stays upstairs with the boys. If and when they wake up, then Max decides to come down with them…

What's for Lunch…..?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 44 early and maybe get to 58 later today with a chance of showers starting this afternoon.

Going to help the boy remodel his house some today. Putting in a new window that is a little wider than the original. Hope we can get it closed in before any weather gets here.


----------



## CharlesNeil

monte,

done a few full mitered cases and dressers, basically the same thing


----------



## mojapitt

Just got to COMPLETELY CLEAN table saw and dust collection. I must have hit a nail when I was sawing.










This stuff hasn't been this clean since it was new.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, after a total wrestling match with the 1st one, this went together almost perfect.


----------



## CharlesNeil

did you try the duct tape


----------



## CharlesNeil

did you try the duct tape


----------



## CharlesNeil

Meeting up with Crystal … at Jack Browns .. for a burger and a beer ( or 3) .... Monte and Stumpy know the place , Good stuff


----------



## mojapitt

To line up marks for the dowels. Not on the actual assembly.


----------



## mojapitt

Very good Burgers


----------



## ArlinEastman

Charles

Either cat nip or tuna in a can will bring all the cats in. Then just choose which 30 you want. 

While in the middle east they had 1000's of strays and I caught my share with tuna


----------



## rhybeka

What Arlin said about the tuna 

SO is up taking a nap…I'm trying to run cable management through my entertainment center before I hook my receiver back in. was quite surprised to get it back after only a week. Only problem is, I can't seem to locate the zip ties and cable holders I had laying out on the entertainment center weeks ago when I started this part of the project. Not like I want to go buy more! Unfortunately the other thing about this room is every time I look around I see the need for more storage because there's legos everywhere  already thinking I have enough scrap pine to do some corner shelves for the space above the light switch.

Mmmm burgers…we had leftover italian from last night.


----------



## GaryC

Tuna will catch a few raccoons too


----------



## mudflap4869

Sardines will attract almost anything, but you better hide them from our 31 year old son. He eats that crap. But he also eats (shudder) liver.


----------



## bandit571

Old Momma Cat Smokey, the one Beka sat and held while she was her…..has delivered four kittens this afternoon!

More or less taking the day off from the shop…I did pick up a set of hinges, though.

Local Taco Bell here in town, at about 1100 this morning, had to call the fire departments in….the electrical panel where ALL the power to the store comes in at…caught on fire. Store will be closed for a few days, until it gets repaired…

Miss Burrito was laid to rest this afternoon….


----------



## Gene01

RIP, Miss Burrito. 
Sorry, Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Sanded the box to 150 grit….eased most of the sharp edges by hand…first coat of shellac is drying…


----------



## mojapitt

Nearly done with these two. Gotta round the corners some.


----------



## mojapitt

Some of the last veggies from the garden


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I'm imagining a river/waterfall table…...


----------



## mojapitt

I am considering that. Found these on the internet.


----------



## bandit571

PIP alert….









1st coat of shellac….will need a few more..









Need to install the hinges, next…that is always an adventure…

I also finally found the rip fence…









Now that all the rip cuts are down…of course….


----------



## bandit571

Had more than enough "fun" for one day…

" Say Goodnight, Gracie"


----------



## Gene01

Like those tables, Monte. Butterflies an waterfalls. Nice combinations.
Been thinking about a table like that green one you found. To make that epoxy transition from horizontal to vertical , without the obvious seam, would take some serious jigging.

Nice maple chest, Bandit. Really nice panels.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Terrible news out of Las Vegas this morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning peeps…

Hockey night in Mainiac land update… we gave up a 2 1/2 period 1-0 lead over Green and lost 2-1 :^( 
I took a puck to the (unprotected) side of my right index finger and can barely wiggle it today :^(

Las Vegas news is very bad indeed. The only explanation that makes any sense to me is that we are living in a sin sick and fallen world…

I sealed and stained the deck boards for the platform bed and then had Katie check it against the window trim in her bedroom she wants to match (which was finished the same, but has 18 years patina) and she said it's too light. So I applied a second coat of stain. This thing is going to be a finishing marathon. I'm thinking of spraying water based poly in the HF HVLP gun.

Bandit…. the shellac really popped the grain for you… looks very nice.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, Fellow Humans, and Randy…..Monday? About says it all…..


----------



## Gene01

Just heard the news about LV. Awful. Sounds like the shooter was a local nut case…not a terrorist. As if they're not nut cases, too.


----------



## mojapitt

He was still a terrorist Gene. Just different motivation.


----------



## mojapitt

Our power shut down Saturday morning was due to these wires.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They appear to be pulled a little tight around that sharp corner.


----------



## mojapitt

backhoe operator pulled from the other side. Twice in 30 days we lucked out from near catastrophic power loss. It's still early in the construction phase.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Back hoes and electrical wiring is not a great combination.

Hey Monte, in a few weeks, I m going to start a river table. Original plan was to fit glass between the live edges. Now, I'm thinking, maybe resin. I know you backed yours. Is there a way to pour and remove the backing…bottom and still get a smooth, see through finish? Maybe waxed glass?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, watching videos of them, many use just a plastic sheet on the bottom. One guy used a garbage bag. I want to try, just haven't.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Monte.


----------



## rhybeka

Anniversary is today - good other than the news out of LV. I believe some shop time is in order.


----------



## mojapitt

Anniversaries are a good excuses to break a diet. Of course so are a lot of things.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I ate ice cream last night for the first time since in months, because my newest firefighter brought it in for dessert. It would have been rude not to partake, right?


----------



## mojapitt

It's always rude to refuse ice cream


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, it would have been rude, I always try to partake heavily when something is offered like that so as to be extra not rude.


----------



## bandit571

Had an Ice Cream Sammich for lunch….


----------



## firefighterontheside

"Extra not rude". LOL.


----------



## bandit571

Just can't seem to get motivated today…..I managed to get a Poplar plank to the shop…..idea WAS to make a sliding tray for that chest…...lost interest, and went back upstairs…..just don't feel like doing anything, today…


----------



## Gene01

Monday blahs, Bandit. Me too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I managed to clean up the garage enough to get my truck in there today. That hasn't happened in about 2 months.
Also moved some circuits around in my electrical panel to make room for the well breaker.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on dressers here. Gene I'll need 52 drawers if you have time.


----------



## GaryC

Innocent looking









Still looks innocent









really innocent









Its a trap. It'll get ya


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stitches…...or electrical tape?


----------



## GaryC

Tape Just poked a hole


----------



## mojapitt

Hate those Gary. And I have had many opportunities to hate them.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeouch, that looks like it would hurt more than a little! How deep did it "poke" you?


----------



## Gene01

Be right over, Monte. I'm walking, though. Wife needs the truck.


----------



## mojapitt

Cut up some spalted oak boards tonight . Haven't decided what to build with them. About 7' long and 1-1/4" thick. Total about 40" wide. Was thinking about a smaller table. Any ideas?


----------



## GaryC

Dang thing went most of the way in. Aches It'll give something to whine about so maybe the dogs will feel sorry for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Dogs would feel sorry for you anyway


----------



## bandit571

Now you know WHY I have the shop closed on Mondays…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary. And all thoughts of *AMOUR* went right out of your head. Happens every time I do something like that. That is why Candy always gives me sharp things to play with.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

38° and rain. Yuk


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's 71 this am. Yuk. Means it's gonna be warm today.


----------



## mojapitt

I would be glad to trade you Bill


----------



## bandit571

Morning..at least Monday is over with….


----------



## GaryC

Um…..whine


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Um…..whine
> 
> - Gary


Hand hurt?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Gary. And all thoughts of *AMOUR* went right out of your head. Happens every time I do something like that. That is why Candy always gives me sharp things to play with.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Every time I hurt myself as soon as I know I'll be alright I start thinking about how I can leverage my suffering for some bonus sympathy!


----------



## Gene01

Ouch, Gary. Super glue works.

A mite chilly for me. Creeping up on 40. The old dark sucker is just getting started. Appears to be a cloudless morning. Forecast for 81. I'll take it. Leaves haven't changed, or even started to, around here.

Planning another trail ride on the Polaris' for this next Saturday. Other son and wife will be up from Tucson. This time we'll head into the tall pines. More fun.

Monte, been looking at YouTube a lot. I think I'll stick with glass. Epoxy is more time consuming and expensive. This one is a gift. Not that I'm lazy or cheap but…I am.


----------



## bandit571

About 50 around here, this morning…..trying to get motivated to stumble to the shop…..Routers are all safely put away, and de-fanged.


----------



## rhybeka

Anniversary was good - we had ice cream, petted goats and a baby cow, played some putt putt, and came home. I cleaned up in the shop and cut up the rest of the 3/4" plywood for a corner shelf for my room in the basement. it'll be painted to match the corner I think, for some of the smaller lego structures.


----------



## rhybeka

ya'll sure are quiet today! leftover general Tso's for lunch. yum!


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, hand aches Really, its only one finger that hurts. Went to get a flu shot and tetanus….wouldn't give tetanus until doc assesses the hand. Gotta go back tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Heading to lunch, wishing I was home


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A chilly day here. 41 deg now. Was down to 35 last night. No snow here like they thought but 100 miles north along the highline by Canada there are places with almost 15 inches. Guess it is officially fall now.

Was waiting for the leaves to fall so I could mow the lawn but they are still just being pretty colors and still on the trees so far. Guess will just stay in the shop again today.


----------



## Festus56

> Yeah, hand aches Really, its only one finger that hurts. Went to get a flu shot and tetanus….wouldn t give tetanus until doc assesses the hand. Gotta go back tomorrow.
> 
> - Gary


Did the bit snap off Gary or did it just get to close to your hand?


----------



## mojapitt

Mark you should hop on your bike and meet us in Oklahoma next week


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to see my doctor this morn to get my prescriptions renewed, but now home. It's raining and thundering a bit. We sure need some rain.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark you should hop on your bike and meet us in Oklahoma next week
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Would love to be there but the only heat on the bike is the handgrips. Need to keep the rest of me warm too on a trip like that.


----------



## mojapitt

My truck is heated if you want to ride along.


----------



## GaryC

Mark, the motor came up and my hand was where the bit wanted to be. It went in about half way. I'm glad the dang thing wasn't running.


----------



## mojapitt

Special in cafeteria today is a hamburger on a glazed donut. I had a salad.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Special in cafeteria today is a hamburger on a glazed donut. I had a salad.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## GaryC

Monte, if that was here in Texas, it would be deep firied


----------



## Gene01

> Monte, if that was here in Texas, it would be deep firied
> 
> - Gary


Tex-Mex chimichunga?


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, where have you been hiding?


----------



## mojapitt

Any food marked "Tex Mex" is not for wimps


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, Just did a Facebook live at Jack Browns, Jim Pell had the Scorcher … like you had, they also have a burger that uses a donut Crystal husband Willie loves them


----------



## mojapitt

I liked the scorcher. Gets your attention.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary in Texas they have deep fried butter.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't see that you were live on Facebook again Charles. I would have watched.


----------



## Festus56

I watched you on Facebook Charles. If I ever get in your neighborhood I am going to have the scorcher. Sounds great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just cut to smaller size and planed some 1/4 sawn white oak that we cut at Andy's last year. It's very pretty, but there's some bug damage. This tree was standing dead when I cut it. I assume these were the bugs that killed it.


----------



## mojapitt

The oak I cut last night was Burr oak. About 12" in diameter. No bugs, but spalted.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw it Monte. Very pretty. I had no suggestions for a project. Small table sounded good.


----------



## mojapitt

I have this base leftover from another table (customer wanted a different base). Going to try to put oak on it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Fighting mosquitos in the shop and they don't care if I have sprayed off,deet, have on the thermacell or the off belt fan thing


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Jose. Stop and talk a bit.


----------



## Gene01

Got an email from Amazon. Seems the PO can't deliver the Tenryu blades I ordered. PO said they wouldn't fit in our rural mail box…Duh. that means a trip to Snowflake to the PO. Iwas just there yesterday.#[email protected]+) it.
Then, got a phone call that the Polaris we have in for service is done. Gotta go down to Showlow to get it. Get the blades on the way. Looks like shop time is over for today.


----------



## bandit571

Had to clean a bunch of toys…er…tools off the bench…..then putter around cutting parts for a tray..









Poplar bottom, Maple sides. Joinery tomorrow?

Rip fence on the bandsaw?









Worked good for rip cuts…..sucked doing resaws….









Thing was too long for the mitre box…..had to use the old D-8 Crosscut saw….

Way more pictures…film @2300 hrs…


----------



## GaryC

Monte, every year at the State Fair, they have something new that is deep fried. 
Butter was one of those.
Speaking of Tex-Mex… the further south in Texas, the hotter the Tex-Mex. The closer to New Mexico, the closer to real Mexican food.
Bandit..might help if you used a bigger blade for resawing


----------



## ssnvet

Got Pine?


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY!


----------



## Doe

Candy, sorry you were doing so poorly. I can sympathise.

Bandit, so sorry to hear about the pup.

Cricket, you rock. May your future be full of bacon but no weight gain.

Happy birthday Randy

I thought I had a bad cold for 3 weeks and really couldn't breathe. I spent 2 ½ days in ER. I never had pneumonia before. Also breathing problems caused by congestive heart failure - I how have a lovely assortment of expensive drugs to take daily (thank goodness for drug plan from work). Had to go back a week later for diuretics, an a week later for more. Cardiologist visit is this Thursday.

Hospital food was inedible (eggo waffle with imitation syrup, blue hard boiled egg, sickly sweet yogurt, "Juice" with too many preservatives or soggy fish nuggets, tasteless mashed potatoes, and corn on a beige plate). When I had to go back, I brought nuts and dried fruit for sustenance in case I had to stay. I could see why there were so many McDonald's and grocery store bags going into the hospital. They could save a ton of money by giving the option of no food instead of throwing it in the garbage. I also found it interesting that I was given "take with food" drugs nowhere near meal times - sort of explains the belly ache I got.

I must say I'm feeling better than I have in many months - I think the heart thing has being going on a lot longer. I still get pooped pretty fast but at least I don't just sit and do nothing because I'm exhausted. I've never been in the hospital before other than having a baby and I never want to go again. The only fun was making the monitor change on purpose (oh look Gerry, that looks like it could be Gene's mesa).

The only woodworking in the past few months is cutting a maple dowel for Winnie. I don't like wild sticks with bark for babies. I also made a step so she can get up to the couch; she rounded off the corners - for safety, I imagine. She's a pretty happy girl, while I've been sick, she's been going to daycare and is quite the social butterfly with the staff (she has the privilege of having lunch with them). Unfortunately she got kennel cough and was booted out for two weeks although she likely caught it there; apparently she was vaccinated for a different strain. The paperboy brings her a cookie whenever he collects. By the way, she just turned four months old and weighs thirty pounds. She wants to be an elephant when she grows up. She is not a morning person; Gerry has to drag a boneless lolling creature out of the crate. He was carrying her down two flights of stairs to go for a pee but she's just too darn heavy. Border collies listen carefully for signs of human consciousness and will jingle their tags to get things moving along if there's any sign of laziness. They would also scramble to high alert from a dead sleep if they hear "who's got a toy?". Basset hounds . . . not so much.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Randy's day. Enjoy.

Got my blades from the PO, picked up the Polaris. UPS dropped off some sanding rolls for the flat sander. Tomorrow will be an R&R day…and, that ain't rest and relaxation, neither. 
Speaking of blades, I've got a NIB Freud Avanti, 10", 80t, 5/8" arbor to give away. It's plastic case has never been opened. Bought it 10-12 years ago. Before I knew any better. 
If anybody wants it, pm me.


----------



## Gene01

Gee, Doe. Sorry to hear of your health scare. Glad you got seen and meds started. Now, don't rush things. Let Gerry take care of ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glad to hear you're feeling better Doe. Heart issues are scary.


----------



## mojapitt

Doe please take care of yourself


----------



## mojapitt

Doe please take care of yourself


----------



## mojapitt

Have spent 3 hours covering the garden. Supposed to freeze tonight.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, where have you been hiding?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Just busy. I wrapped up the new eMagazine today. I'm down to my last couple of months on the router book, so free time is hard to come by.


----------



## mojapitt

Rooting for Jeff's Twins tonight


----------



## Festus56

Hello Doe, been awhile. Glad to hear you are on the mend. That is enough medical issues.

Happy Birthday Randy !!

Watching Jeff's team here too.

All of Bill's snow is north of us. Some got 15 to 30 inches of the heavy wet stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, they can keep that white crap up north. Especially that quantity.


----------



## DonBroussard

Hey, Doe! Take care of yourself. Sounds like you are getting good medical care, and you have Gerry to make sure you follow all that good advice!

Gary-What the? Good thing your router wasn't running. Bad enough with you and the bit just trying to occupy the same space.

Happy birthday, Randy! I hope you did what you pleased today.

Hello to Jeff, Sandra, Sue and others who've been noticeably absent.


----------



## Gene01

Saw blade has been spoken for. Bill, was quick on the draw.

Sorry, Mark.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Saw blade has been spoken for. Bill, was quick on the draw.
> 
> Sorry, Mark.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Sorry Mark.


----------



## Festus56

> Saw blade has been spoken for. Bill, was quick on the draw.
> 
> Sorry, Mark.
> 
> - Gene Howe


No problem, just didn't want you to have to keep looking at it if no one else wanted it. LOL


----------



## Gene01

It's amazing the things you find buried in long un opened cabinets. 
If it were red, Id' ve seen it and got rid of it long ago. LOL.


----------



## bandit571

There are still two "puppies" in the house….just both are over a year old. Both came from Eddie.

Had to clean off the bench today…..was getting too full of just…tools…

Doe: Get well soon! I go in about a few spots that keep wanting to grow….this friday. Then the following friday, I get checked out by a lung doctor…..COPD can leave a person breathless…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks for the B-day wishes….
However, it is still 50 minutes away!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-So we have to do it all over again tomorrow?


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday, Randy! Ya old goat….


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy b day


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy-So we have to do it all over again tomorrow?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Nope…. you have to do it all over again today!!!


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Randy!
Gary, what did Melissa say about your owie?
Doe (and Gary and Bandit and all), this is not what we had in mind when thinking about 'the moments that take your breath away' was it?
I think we need some updated puppy/kitty pictures from everyone. PLEASE!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Randy is getting too old to be randy. To danged early in the morning to be humorous.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Randy, either yesterday or today.


----------



## GaryC

Candy…she didn't say anything. Just that look
It took my breath away….a few words too
Randy…Happy B-Day…when ever the heck it is/was


----------



## mojapitt

28° this morning. Not happy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

67° here and a bit of rain. Happy about rain, not happy about warmth.


----------



## rhybeka

we had to turn the A/C back on. going to be in the 80s until next Tuesday. Then it's going to be down in the 60's/70's. makes packing for my trip to NYC a tad difficult.


----------



## Gene01

It's reddish pink in the east. That's a good sign. The dark sucker still works. Another beautiful day on the mesa. High of 84.

Gotta install all the stuff I got yesterday, sweep, rearrange more stuff, paint and pack a saw blade, just a normal day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't forget to use the teflon paint, Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For Candy,


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Bill!
Gary, that look can be more painful than the injury that caused it!
We are at the doctor's office for my follow up. Hope he agrees to stop this inhaler-it makes my hand tremors so much worse than 'normal'.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

27 and frosty here this morning. But it will warm up to 54 later.

Happy Birthday Randy , Again !!

No cats or dogs but this little rascal stops by quite often !!


----------



## Gene01

She's a real cutie, Mark.

My pup is camera shy.


----------



## CFrye

> No cats or dogs but this little rascal stops by quite often !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


The starlette staring down the paparazzi! LOL

Inhaler stopped. YAY! See doctor again on the 16th. I can go to the get together and mill logs with y'all as long as I wear my good mask! Maybe a pulmonologist appointment before then? Keep those prayers coming!


----------



## Festus56

The starlette staring down the paparazzi! LOL
- CFrye
[/QUOTE]
That was it exactly !


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill AWWWW!!!

@Doe I'm glad you are feeling better  I'd gladly babysit Winnie for a while - Lily needs a playmate 

@Candy definitely wear your good mask!!

Anybody heard of/used Tuff Shed? I happened on a youtube video where the guy used them to build a shed. I priced it out and to have them build one for me it's ~7k. So with insulation/interior walls/concrete/electrical it's more like 11k. Hrm. may need to revisit the DIY version.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> For Candy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

I had almost the exact same dog like you have the brown and white one and she was a Munsterlaunder from Germany. She was the dog that died just 3 months after I go home after the bombing. I cried for 2 weeks and she was the very best dog I ever had which was maybe 15 other dogs I had.


----------



## bandit571

For Candy:









Miss Bandit and Maxwell…..being lazy mutts..









These four are 2 days old. 2 Black & White, 1 all gray, 1 Gray & White

And went on a walk-about…..placed a $12 Stanley No.4c on hold..and picked a real Corker..









For $3…...Way too much walking…..and a third store was closed today….need a nap, now..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I believe this dog to be mostly Welsh Springer, but I looked up that munsterlaunder and they do look similar. She's a great dog.

New shocks for my truck arrived about 2. I've got both fronts changed and the rears will wait til tomorrow. There was an boy minor cussing, a sawzall and no blood, so I'd say a success.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, I don't know how you find all those deals! I thought I had found a good source at Hershberger's just north of Charm, OH but their prices have exploded in the past 5 months since I was last there. I bought a decent breast drill for $12 I think, this time they had one in worse shape for $52! Their inventory was way up but if you price it like you don't actually want to sell it, that's bound to happen. They had several large slicks that I was hoping would be in the $15 - $25 range but they were all $100 and up so now it's more of a museum than a store, at least as far as the old tools go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pass the birthday cake…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What do you do with a $#!+ load of hickory???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> What do you do with a $#!+ load of hickory???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


barbecue?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinkin' there's some cabinets in that wagon somewhere…..


----------



## Cricket

I changed my profile image and signature to help new members realize I am a site admin. Hopefully it will help avoid confusion.


----------



## Cricket

Oh, and I moved site related stuff on my blog into a series to help make it easier for me to refer to them.
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/series/19553

I'll be using that series for community tutorials, etc.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You where much prettier the other way…..


----------



## theoldfart

Aw, I liked the original Cricket.


----------



## Cricket

I may end up changing the image back since I have it in the signature.


----------



## Cricket

I may end up changing the image back since I have it in the signature.

Feels too impersonal this way.


----------



## 000

*
Removed for dramatic affect. lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's like trading a stick of curly maple for a pack of chewing gum…..


----------



## Cricket

Yeah, that lasted about a minute.


----------



## Cricket

How about this one? LOLOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

HEY, CRICKETS BACK!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I will trade my poplar for your hickory?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, is hickory more poplar then poplar???


----------



## mojapitt

> Um, is hickory more poplar then poplar???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Mine is better because it's from here and not there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hum, maybe another challenge, hickory against poplar…..


----------



## mojapitt

Pick your build. Bill Gene and Bandit will join in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll build a cabinet with hickory…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Pick your build. Bill Gene and Bandit will join in.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wait, what's my challenge? Build a cabinet with hickory? Build a cabinet with poplar? Build something else with any wood I want? I have so many questions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

a hickory vanity…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

First I have to build a bed of oak and 6 chairs out of bkp.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> a hickory vanity…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Um, me… not Bill, Bill gets to pick his own poison…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess I need to find myself some hickory flooring. Currently I have 2 pieces of hickory stair railing and some assorted trim. That might be difficult for building a vanity.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Any furniture build??? Cabinet, bed, table, chair…..


----------



## mojapitt

I have 8 dressers…....boring


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or any type of cabinet, a bookshelf headboard would be a cabinet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, a dresser would be a sort of cabinet…..


----------



## mojapitt

All dressers, 4 beds, all BKP. I want something different. Erg


----------



## boxcarmarty

> All dressers, 4 beds, all BKP. I want something different. Erg
> 
> - Monte Pittman


How about poplar???


----------



## boxcarmarty

or a bedroom vanity with mirror???


----------



## mojapitt

I could build something for my wife.


----------



## bandit571

Already did a dresser…...working on a Blanket Chest, now. Poplar Box has the Stanley No. 45 in it.

Ok, those dividers were made by Scioto Tool Co….....maybe over in Columbus, OH…sometime before the 1913 Flood washed away the factory…..means they are about….105 years old?

A quick check on the plane…seems to be a pre-1941 Type 16. There are still five other planes down there…including a "minty" Millers Falls made, Craftsman No.5 ( $20 !)

And…a third place was closed today…she only opens on Tuesday afternoons…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty looks like flooring?? thinking about hickory cabinetry for my new shop storage.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, it's salvaged flooring…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, somethin' for the wife is good…..


----------



## mojapitt

I will be glad when she gets home. My cooking sucks.

Oh and I miss her.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about a somethin' build with a mirror???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anything you wanna build, with any type of wood, as long as it has a mirror…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill's gonna build a bed with a mirror above it…..


----------



## Festus56

Hard to keep up here!! Cricket changed her picture and Marty went on a posting spree while I was away !! But I would take that hickory if you do not find something else to do with it .


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill s gonna build a bed with a mirror above it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ok, let me go tell my retired dispatcher friend that her "contemporary" bed is gonna have a mirror above it. Maybe she'll be excited about it? Her husband may like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> How about a somethin build with a mirror???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I like the idea. What shall it be? I do have a big mirror that I bought at a thrift store to take apart and build into something else. Hmmm.


----------



## mojapitt

I already made a mirror for my wife. Have to come up with something good.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-I know what you're doing. You are getting other LJs to build all the cabinets out of hickory for your new place. Smart. Very smart.


----------



## mojapitt

> Marty-I know what you re doing. You are getting other LJs to build all the cabinets out of hickory for your new place. Smart. Very smart.
> 
> - Don Broussard


A little Tom Sawyer? Hmmmmmm


----------



## bandit571

Past curfew, on a school night?


----------



## rhybeka

just puppy pics  Morning all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

50° going to the real job.


----------



## Gene01

By golly, it really IS morning. Couldn't tell. Too cloudy. 
Ever have so many jobs going that you lose your place?
Intended to replace the sandpaper on the flat sander, assemble the new Swedish vice that Stumpy sent me, plane and size some walnut, do a complete service on both Polaris' and replace a broken cable on the riding mower. 
Didn't get the walnut done or the sandpaper replaced. But everything else is done…I think. 
Sorta managed to keep the ADD in check for most of the day. Slept good last night. Finish up today and start some assembly…maybe. 
Son and wife will be here tomorrow, trail riding Saturday, rest up Sunday. Back at it Monday. Retirement is great.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, what do you know about this???


----------



## firefighterontheside

All shocks are done now. Rears were almost too easy. Didn't even break a sweat.
That was all I had planned for today. Gene, can I help with your chores?


----------



## bandit571

Imported stuff….hard to tell without the entire picture..Summerfield might have an answer?

Getting near 70s today…with an all day soaker going on…..coming from Martyville, according to the radar. Thanks…


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you can start on Marty's vanity


----------



## Gene01

Thought I was done with non shop crap. Nope, got a flat tire on the riding mower.#!/+ it. 
Come on over, Bill.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

45 deg and sunshine here today. Had a rain shower last night to keep things green. Need to mow the lawn but waiting for some leaves to fall first.

Sounds like you have a handyman's repair shop there Gene. You might have to hire help if business gets any better.

Finished a couple belts that get sent out to WA yesterday. Now need to decide what to do next.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Putting together some things to go to the auction this weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Now need to decide what to do next.
> 
> - Festus56


I got some fence that needs mended…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> I got some fence that needs mended…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Who did you piss-off this time???


----------



## bandit571

Checkers…


----------



## mojapitt

My brother's cow tore out lots of fence around my place. He took them home yesterday. Very happy they are gone.


----------



## mojapitt

Guess I was stuttering


----------



## Gene01

Mark, my own stuff breaks too often. Keeping up is a hassle. Plus, my mechanical skills are limited by a definite lack of interest and motivation.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I got some fence that needs mended…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Who did you piss-off this time???
> 
> - DIYaholic


My neighbor can't seem to drive a zero turn very well…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….

been busy-busy…

We are hosting three girls from Denmark (exchange students) for 4 days.

Been staining pine… and more pine… and more pine (not really a fun project)

I've tinkered with several CNC router designs over the years and have been dumpster diving for bits and parts for the better part of a decade…. I've finally committed to a design and have been detailing it for the better part of a week…

Tada!










working envelope is 44" x 24" x 3" (6 in lift)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good to me Matt, but I don't know the first thing about CNC's.


----------



## mojapitt

That would be awesome to have Matt


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt are you going with synchronous belts or ball screws? Kinda looks like a ball screw from the x and z axis motors I can see. That work envelope sounds just about perfect. I have aspirations of building something very similar but I only have three decent stepper motors procured so far.


----------



## ssnvet

Yeti… for me it was a decision between ball screws and rack and pinion. I've decided to use ball screws from China.

We replace the linear bearings as part of the annual PM on a heavily used CNC at work and guess who has been collecting the cast off parts for several years :^) It is very nice hardware made by Thomas and I suspect that on this little hobby machine, they will last my lifetime. I just need to buy the rails from McMaster and I'm fabricating the mounting blocks out of scrap Aluminum.


----------



## ssnvet

So I'm thinking about spraying Minwax PolyAcrylic in my Harbor Freight HVLP gun to finish the platform bed….

Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> What do you do with a $#!+ load of hickory???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

I will be either buying ceder or pine that looks like that to but on the 2 of the walls that will be in my new shop.

Talking of shop here are some more new pics




























They will have to replace a 6'x6' piece of concrete in front of the personal door since it is a tripping hazard and my wife, brother in law, and a friend who is a union electrician are doing the electrical. The shop now has a 150amp breaker box and some of the lights and a 110 is working temp so they can use them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm starting to get jealous Arlin, but happy for you. That will be a great space.


----------



## Festus56

> So I m thinking about spraying Minwax PolyAcrylic in my Harbor Freight HVLP gun to finish the platform bed….
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Not sure as I have not used PolyAcrilic but my HF HVLP gun sprays anything else I put in it and does well.

Nice shop Arlin !!


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's looking nice, I'm sure you mentioned it before but what is the interior L x W x H?


----------



## mojapitt

I have never sprayed anything except lacquer in my HVLP sprayer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I have great success spraying minwax polycrylic with my Earlex and I do not thin it. I would think at the worst you may have to thin it a bit. I like the product for furniture that does not get lots of abuse from wet dishes.


----------



## bandit571

This "thing" followed me home, today..









Stanley No. 4c, type 16 ( 1933-1941).....cost me a whopping $12.87!

Maybe they were taxing all that "patina"? Might be a day or so, before I can get it all cleaned up….










Could be….


----------



## Gene01

If I build a shooting board do I really need a low angle plane to use with it?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I m starting to get jealous Arlin, but happy for you. That will be a great space.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

You have to remember that 14' of the 32' is going for my Brother in laws truck to sit in and it will have a wall. I will have the front 2+ feet to put all of my lumber in so I no longer have to store it in wooden boxes that Patron built for me back 7 years ago. So the working space is only 18×24 which is a two car garage just a mite less, but it will be very nice to have it separate since my wife brings everything from the outside and some from the inside to store in the old garage for months at a time and she will no longer be able to do that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> That s looking nice, I m sure you mentioned it before but what is the interior L x W x H?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


The overall is 24×32x10 but the garage part is 14×24. So in essence it is wasted for me to not use. Good thing for next year is anyone can put up cots in there since I will have Air Conditioner going. Plus teaching on the lathe and proper use of tools.


----------



## mojapitt

Next one starting to look official.


----------



## Gene01

Officially, I like it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So I m thinking about spraying Minwax PolyAcrylic in my Harbor Freight HVLP gun to finish the platform bed….
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


It sprays well and dries fast…..


----------



## bandit571

> If I build a shooting board do I really need a low angle plane to use with it?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Nope…..even just a #5 will do…..as long as the iron is SHARP. I even use my #6….. And on thin stuff….that #60-1/2 block plane….


----------



## bandit571

Took a whoppingly slow hour and a quarter, but..









All cleaned up….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stop by here bandit, I have several pieces to clean on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, what did we decide, something with a mirror, something for a tool, something for the wife, something for the dog, something for the chickens??? Stop me, I'm spinning out of control…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to think of something for the wife.

Chickens are not on my list.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> So I m thinking about spraying Minwax PolyAcrylic in my Harbor Freight HVLP gun to finish the platform bed….
> 
> Good idea? Bad idea?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> It sprays well and dries fast…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes, it does dry fast. I can usually get three coats done in a matter of hours.


----------



## Gene01

That's what I wanted to hear. Thanks, Bandit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you can make the wife a basket to carry chicken eggs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What about a tool box, every woman needs a tool box…..


----------



## CFrye

Thank you all for the fur baby pics!
Good work, as usual, on the plane, Bandit!
Arlin, some good progress there!
I love this mirror idea!








Trying to think of a way to make it 'mine'...

Jim saw his eye doctor on Monday and got a 'bandage contact' in his right eye. It came out that same evening, had it replaced Tuesday…same thing. I called the office today to tell them. Dr. wanted it replaced, but someone was being stubborn. I aggravated him until I was finally able to poke the thing back into his eye! Now it is my mission to keep his eye(s) moisturized with eye drops to keep that bandage in place!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I'll hafta run that mirror past my glass guy and see what kind of a look he gives me…..


----------



## CFrye

Let me know, Marty!


----------



## diverlloyd

Chicken is not on my list but was on the dinner plate.


----------



## mojapitt

It's nice going back to a simpler project


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! TGIF!

Since Lily had me up at 2am, and I was unfortunately awake, crunched some shed numbers. looks like I'm going to come in around 8k if I do a tuff shed like I'm leaning toward. I'm contemplating if I need to do concrete if they do a steel 'understructure' ("While garages do require a concrete slab, our exclusive steel joist system has more than adequate strength and moisture resistant qualities to provide a solid foundation for your shed on most ground surfaces."). I may need to consider flooring over the OSB of some kind as well. it would save me about 2k….just not sure how much weight would require a concrete floor? I'd think since I'm not parking a car or using commercial machinery I'd be ok.

Deep thoughts for 2am. ugh. I still have to add 1k in for permitting. bleh.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…getting up early for a 0915 Doctor's visit…...40 minute drive.

I can remember when FRIDAY meant something….


----------



## Gene01

Phyl went grocery shopping and took the little mower tire in to be fixed. I'll get it on the mower today.

Got tired of my Gripper being unusable with hold downs on the TS. Skinny push sticks offer little security either.
So, built me a monster pusher thingie yesterday. Started with a piece of 8/4 walnut about 8" long and 6" wide. Curved and smoothed the top back corner, sloped it down to about 3" high at the nose and hung a piece of maple on the back to catch the board when ripping. It's ugly but, my fingers are safer.

Gotta load the machines on trailers today to haul them to the trail head tomorrow. Son and DIL will be here around 5:00.

Might have to take our pup to the vet today, too. She got clipped by a car yesterday. Bunged up her left rear leg. Can't feel any broken bones and the hip seems ok. But, she's still complaining and won't put any weight on that leg. Hope it's just residual stiffness but, gotta be sure.

Busy day.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Supposed to be a great weekend. Counting down the minutes till we get there.


----------



## rhybeka

aww! good luck with the pup Gene! Have fun this weekend! safe fingers = good! I screwed an extra long piece of 3/4" ply to my miter gauge and have to remind myself to double check my fingers before I push forward.

Found out permitting will only be $465 for building and electrical. woohoo!

I'm with you, Monte. just glad the temp will be going down next week!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…. and happy Friday…










Gene… please post a pick of your new push stick….

I'm taking the plunge and ordering my ball screws, ball nuts, bearings, pillow blocks and motor couplers today… This will make me committed to the current design… no big changes without spending $

Mrs. Mainiac is not impressed. She said she I could take her out to dinner and get a gift certificate for a massage for what I'm spending. While I'm happy with burning a couple hot dogs on the grill and a hot water bottle.
:^o


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, good tools cost money. However, make sure you make something for here with new tool asap. That usually helps.


----------



## ssnvet

Our 20th anniversary is coming up next spring and she wants to take a big trip. I'm pretty much a home body, but am going along with the plan.

By going DIY and using all of my dumpster diving finds… I'm thinking I can pull off the CNC build for <$500

Somehow, I think she'll be getting the better end of the deal.


----------



## DonBroussard

It's officially Friday, now that Snoopy has shown up!

We are watching the weather here near the Gulf coast to see what kind of storm Nate becomes. So far this hurricane season, we have a streak going with every letter from H through M has become a hurricane (Harvey, Irma, Jose, Katie, Lee and Maria). Not a streak to celebrate, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, hoping Mate breaks the string.


----------



## bandit571

Two items were checked, and found to be "ok"......they took a biopsy out of the one on the right forearm…

Will know more in two weeks…

Marty has sent another all-day soaker here…..dreary Friday..


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I miss-calculated the # of drawers I need you to make. It's actually 68.

I would have Randy do it, but he's really busy.


----------



## Gene01

Guys, I'm gonna be off line for a while. I've got to go help Monte, and it's a looong walk.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 40 here now but maybe upper 60's later. Nice tomorrow also but both days could be up to 40 mph wind. That will be fun.

Good luck Don. Hope the storm misses you. They can not be much fun. Have friends who have a boat that is still sunk in Florida after Irma. Still trying to get it lifted up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Our 20th anniversary is coming up next spring and she wants to take a big trip. I m pretty much a home body, but am going along with the plan.
> 
> By going DIY and using all of my dumpster diving finds… I m thinking I can pull off the CNC build for <$500
> 
> Somehow, I think she ll be getting the better end of the deal.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

Where does she want to go? I have been several places that I could recommend. That is if she wants to go overseas


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, you've been many places where they shoot at you. I don't think Matt's wife would like those.


----------



## rhybeka

electricity and math…my two worst subjects…then I'm asked about solar…. Ugh. I think my brain is melted!

I asked about going to Scotland/Ireland for my 40th (will be the same as our 16th - not quite the same as Matt's) birthday. After looking at the backyard budget I think I'll be hiding in my shed on my birthday.


----------



## Gene01

Pup's pelvis is broken in two places. Vet says all we can do is give her pain meds and make a sling with a beach towel and get her to walk a little on her front feet. It'll take 3-4 months for the breaks to knit.
She's pretty miserable.


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad Gene


----------



## Gene01

It is, Monte. Now, I gotta beg off the drawer building so I can play nurse.


----------



## ssnvet

> Where does she want to go? I have been several places that I could recommend. That is if she wants to go overseas
> - Arlin Eastman


She lived in Vienna, St. Petersburg and Moscow during her single years and traveled all over Europe (drove a truck packed with food aide across Bosnia to Romania once)... so she has her favorites…

I was in Scotland during my navy years, so my preference would be London or the Rhine river valley.

The decision is likely going to be based on costs :^o


----------



## ssnvet

Sad news about the pup Gene. Our Skipper is so stupid around cars it's unnerving. When I get home he runs right up to the front of my car while I'm pulling in. Good thing we live back in the woods.


----------



## Festus56

Sorry about the pup Gene. Sad to see a pet hurting.


----------



## TaySC

Can't wait for fall to actually get here…... almost 90 on the gun range today. Glad my weekend has finally started and it's a long weekend with Monday being a Federal Holiday and all.

I'm stealing this for now…..


----------



## bandit571

Some pups have to learn the hard way…..sorry about the pup, Gene..

I knew I shouldn't have, but I went and "puttered around" in the shop….forearm started hurting, time to quit..









Got one corner about done. Three more, and I'll have a tray for the inside of the blanket chest….









These were sitting around getting dusty…even the "newest" No. 4…..found a place to stash the "lesser" planes..









As for the newest Stanley plane?









Has a spot back there, along with a #5 Jack plane, and a #7 jointer plane….decent starter set…









Bench is almost cleaned up…again…


----------



## GaryC

Matt, it's like this…..My wife wanted a horse….I didn't want a horse….we compromised…..we got a horse


----------



## Gene01

The pain meds are working. We helped her up and she hobbled around a bit. Then she did her business. First time since she got hurt. She can't use the doggie door so, we take her outside every few hours. 
She's toughin' it out.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, it s like this…..My wife wanted a horse….I didn t want a horse….we compromised…..we got a horse
> 
> - Gary


My Lisa likes to say "what's yours is mine and what's mine is mine"

Equality be darned… what they really want is world domination
:^o


----------



## ssnvet

> Can t wait for fall to actually get here…... almost 90 on the gun range today. Glad my weekend has finally started and it s a long weekend with Monday being a Federal Holiday and all.
> - TaySC


After several record breaking temps in September, we finally got some high pressure and Canadian air. Leaves are turning color very nicely. I need to get my leaf blower fixed ASAP


----------



## TaySC

SC doesn't really get cold until December or January. I'll just be happy when the highs are around 75'is and the lows aren't below 45'ish. That makes for a very low electric bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tay, what you doing on the range? Work there?
It was too warm here today.

Don, if it gets bad down there I may be coming. I finally made a roster.

Sorry bout the pup, Gene, I hate to see a dog in pain. Hopefully it will heal well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ireland was very nice. I wanted New Zealand, but it wasn't in the budget. Now, I really want to go to Croatia. It's beautiful there on the coast and I now know two LJs there and have a Facebook friend of the same last name who may be actually be related.


----------



## bandit571

I hate squirrels! Sitting here, blogging away….BOOM! Instant darkness! Squirrel got fried when he shorted out the power pole's fuse….no power to several houses on that circuit…..Took about 45 minutes for the Power Company to get here….three minutes to pop in a new fuse….Shop Cat took care of the "Toasted" Squirrel…
been one of THEM days….


----------



## TaySC

> Tay, what you doing on the range? Work there?
> It was too warm here today.
> 
> Don, if it gets bad down there I may be coming. I finally made a roster.
> 
> Sorry bout the pup, Gene, I hate to see a dog in pain. Hopefully it will heal well.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I work for the Federal Bureau of Prisons and have to requal annually. It was a good day minus sweat in my eyes…. LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I hate squirrels! Sitting here, blogging away….BOOM! Instant darkness! Squirrel got fried when he shorted out the power pole s fuse….no power to several houses on that circuit…..Took about 45 minutes for the Power Company to get here….three minutes to pop in a new fuse….Shop Cat took care of the "Toasted" Squirrel…
> been one of THEM days….
> 
> - bandit571


That must be a thing today. Neighboring department had the same thing. Poor squirrel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Any day on the range is a good day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kind of a bittersweet day today. My new guy started fulltime today, which means I'm done riding out on the truck. I may have done my last interior attack on a fire. It's possible that I would work OT for a captain, but I don't usually take OT for a captain.


----------



## mojapitt

Bought 2 gallons of epoxy for this. I needed about 1 pint more. Argh


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have seen nurse managers take demotion because they didn't feel like nurses any more. If you like what you do, moving up the ladder isn't always good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Monte. I've been battalion chief for 8 years. In that time I have been on the truck about half the time. Now my position is fully off the truck. I made this decision 8 years ago knowing that eventually it would change. I'm ok with it.


----------



## DonBroussard

I started cleaning up that 12" Craftsman Motorized Table Saw this afternoon. Before I started the real cleaning, I did plug it in and make sure that it runs before I invest time and effort into putting back in service. Runs very smoothly. I didn't try it, but it looks like it could pass a nickel test without much trouble.

I scraped the rust off of the top with a razor blade and sanded it down with my RO sander. It looks like there are a few rough spots in the top, but nothing that will affect cutting accuracy. I do have more pictures but my computer isn't cooperating tonight.










It did have a 10" blade in it, and it does have a ⅝" arbor, so I'm looking for an adapter to use the more common 1" arbor diameter on 12" blades. Tomorrow, I will take the Delta T-2 off of my other Craftsman 113 and mount it to the 12" saw.

I do plan to disassemble the base and repaint it at some point during this rehab.

BillM-BTW, the 12" saw does have its miter gauge, so don't worry looking for one to bring one to Andy's. If you do have one, I still could use it though.


----------



## Festus56

Home after Friday date night # 470 if my math is right. As usual I ate to much but it was worth it.

Top is looking good Monte even if it is short on epoxy.

Nice saw Don. Sometimes it would be nice to have a 12" saw.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all ! Looks like I have a shot at a Powermatic 66 in my area. Not sure if this is a good deal or not though? https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1873577632959253

Going to do some research and maybe set up a time to meet the guy to take a look.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, you would hafta change the motor from the 3 phase…..


----------



## mojapitt

Can't ya just disconnect a couple wires Marty?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Hope it's a beautiful weekend for everyone.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Last day of a finishing class.. has been fun, but super busy …

Folks are always looking for a magic bullet..Amazing


----------



## Gene01

Son a nd DIL, arrived last night. They surprised us with a sonogram. They're pregnant. After 7 years of trying. She lost 3. She's never gotten past the second month. She's at 13 weeks now. Looks like a cradle is on the list. This will be our third grand kid. They are ecstatic.

That's a really nice table, Monte. What are the plans for legs? Is that monster conference table a go?

Don, speaking of big stuff, how much real estate does that saw cover? Can't tell from your picture but, that table must be good sized. Speak nice to the computer. We need to see more pics. Nice project.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, congratulations on the grandchild. I know you earned it.

It looks like the conference table is a go. Figuring out some details. This will probably need a call to Charles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll see what I have Don and bring something.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Beka, I think I would pass on that. A motor could be expensive and you probably wouldn't get much trying to sell the 3 phase motor.

Congrats Gene.

Monte, every table you build makes me want to make one more.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Lurkers….

Congrats to Grandpa Gene!...

Up before 10 am..on a Saturday? Horrors….even worse, no yard sales worth going to…


----------



## rhybeka

Since I have to have electric put into the shop anyway, I'd have 3 phase put in… though it doesn't seem worth it just for one piece of equipment. It's a shame though - I've heard/seen they are good saws


----------



## GaryC

Prego on the Mesa…. Congrats Gene


----------



## Gene01

Becky, for that saw, assuming it's in good working order and, since you are not wired up yet, the added expense of the electrical distribution box(es) would be well worth it, IMO. Of course, ya gotta get a good deal on the saw. I can't imagine there are too many folks with 3 phase ready to go.


----------



## Cricket

I need 3 of y'all to message me for some contact information, please. Those of you who have done this for me before would be good.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here. Above 60 already heading for 68 maybe. Some wind this evening and showers.

Congratulations Gene and family. Cradles are fun to build for a new addition to the family.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bought 2 gallons of epoxy for this. I needed about 1 pint more. Argh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I really like this one since it moves like a river does.


----------



## TaySC

Congrats Gene!

Happy Saturday LJ'ers.


----------



## rhybeka

> Becky, for that saw, assuming it s in good working order and, since you are not wired up yet, the added expense of the electrical distribution box(es) would be well worth it, IMO. Of course, ya gotta get a good deal on the saw. I can t imagine there are too many folks with 3 phase ready to go.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That was my thought - I could get it home, clean it up and get that part taken care of and then have the three phase installed next year. I was going to ask the guy if I could turn it on. I checked eBay and going cost for these is ~700. Still I need to see it and check it out. I'm actually more worried that it would be too big.


----------



## Gene01

$700 seems a little high. What's the asking price for the one you're looking at?


----------



## rhybeka

$600 is asking price. I asked him what the story of the saw is and his reply:


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Congrats on the grandbaby announcement! They are pretty fun to have around. I always try to remember that my role is to help them get in trouble that they would not without my help.

Re: the 12" saw real estate, the footprint is not so different from the 10" Craftsman it's replacing. Actually, the T-2 fence defines the footprint anyway. The cast iron piece in the center of the saw is exactly the same size as the 10" one: 20×27.

I got about halfway through moving the fence and rails this morning, mounting the front rail and leveling it up. Looks like my plans to finish it up this afternoon are being de-railed (pun intended) by a shopping experience and a visit to the hospital to see my brand new great nephew.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, 3 phase power is most likely not available in your residential neighborhood. So, you would be left with the need for for either a different motor or a phase converter. Both o f these would probably cost a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## bandit571

Got back from running a few errands….Boss needed to go to the store….
Hinges were .."adapted" to the case..








Hinges were installed…









Then the lid was installed..









Needed three cut down a bit..the "before" is under them…
Rails were cut to length, and pilot holes were made..








Cordless drills needed?









Pilot hole and counter sink. 
Got all four corners done….









Need to get the panel for the bottom done….busy morning…


----------



## Cricket

Okay, I've got my 3. Thanks, y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I want to find a latch something like the one on this chest. Anybody know where to find something like this?


----------



## bandit571

Lee Valley Hardware Catalog?


----------



## firefighterontheside

BRB.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, try these guys. Vandykes.


----------



## mojapitt

I just realized that I have not ate today. Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## mudflap4869

Beef, shrimp and chicken fajita for supper ( actually breakfast for me). My belly is overfilled. 
Well the washer and dryer are on the back porch. The door and frame of the bathroom is on the back porch. The floor is torn out of the bathroom, and the plumbing is in pieces. To fat and gimped up to get under the floor, so now what?
Gotta go and talk the son into getting his hands dirty. Gonna cost a lot of pizza and iced tea.


----------



## mojapitt

I got a lot done today. My feet hurt, knees are creaking, back aches and I pulled a muscle in my arm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you eat yet?


----------



## mojapitt

No, didn't want to stop yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Wanna pour some epoxy first


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know Leana wouldn't let that happen.


----------



## mojapitt

Her cooking I would stop for, not mine


----------



## Festus56

Only another week or so of starving yourself Monte?


----------



## ssnvet

Beka…

Look at the utility poles on your street and see how many cables are on the top level. If one, then you don't have 3 phase already on your street and bringing it in would likely cost >$10K

Also, if you were to bring in 3 phase to your residence, you'd have to have your main panel replaced…. that's another $1K for the electrician and equipment.

And finally, if you did all of that and brought 3 phase into the your home, the utility may want to reclassify your account as a commercial account and charge you higher rates for peak time power consumption.

If you really want to set up shop with 3 phase power, a rotary phase converter is the way to go… but that will cost as much as the table saw.


----------



## ssnvet

I spent 10 hours replacing the rotted brick molding on our side door…. of course, the brick molding wasn't the only thing rotted, and I had to pull several clapboards and make a repair to the outer OSB on the stress skin panel wall… which is a royal PITA.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill did you find one? And if not what color are you looking for I may have a couple.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lee Valley had something, but not the black iron one I'm looking for. Vandykes had some latches, but not exactly what I'm looking for. This is for this traditional Croatian chest I'm gonna build. I want it to look old, but not fancy, so I don't really want brass. So, no I didn't find exactly what I'm looking for.

Thanks to Bandit and Gene for the suggestions of where to look. AJ, I'd be interested in what you've got.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not a fan of shiny brass. For me, it looks cheap. I prefer dark hardware.

Had supper, feel better.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill mine are brass. Have you searched for half mortise locks?


----------



## Festus56

Looks like Rockler only has brass ones too.


----------



## CFrye

How about this, Bill? Might not be big enough…









Gene, sorry to hear about the pup. Congratulations on the growing family!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Time to hit the work load.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@Matt thanks for the heads up. We're close to a lot of businesses and the FD so it's always possible there's 3 phase there. I won't hold my breath. Main panel is full so either we'll have to upgrade or put a sub panel in anyway. it seems three phase is cost prohibitive from a machine standpoint as well as an electrical standpoint.

@Gene congrats on the next grand!

@Don I just watched a video series on a guy bringing back a 113 from the dead - how fun!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, are ya keepin, yer feet dry???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, a friend of mine has the same saw with a 220, he has talked about selling it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not much to declare from the auction yesterday, I bought a large metal cabinet for keepin' stains and stuff in…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Y'all-Thanks for checking up on us. Nate made landfall late last night right at the Louisiana/Mississippi border-it was a non-event here, about 200 miles away.

Dave/William-How are y'all doing with the remnants of now-Tropical Storm Nate? From the weather radar, it looks like it headed your way with very intense rain bands.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good Sunday to ya.
Candy, I did see that one. I liked it because the key is just a square piece, but it is small for a large chest.
I could live with brass and maybe I could age it, tarnish it. Mostly I want it for looks and not for keeping the chest locked. AJ, I will search for half mortise.

Well, my task force did not get deployed, so it wasn't bad enough for that anyway. No doubt though, that there is some flooding and wind damage.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-You'll get deployed when it's the right time. Nate probably caused localized flooding, but it's moving pretty fast so not likely we'll see widespread flooding.


----------



## Gene01

Yesterday, we took a little trail ride up into the mountains above Showlow, AZ. JUst a 4 hr. ride but lots of fun.
Here's the machine our son drove. A 570 CC Polaris Ranger. 









This is the new momma and daddy to be ready to go.









Some of the trail. It's all National Forest land that they've made about 200 miles of OHV trails through. On this part, they are still clearing and piling trees,


















A little rest after lunch. Gramma on the right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a fun ride Gene. Did you lecture him on appropriate footwear for going up in the mountains?


----------



## Gene01

All the time. Does no good, whatsoever. Other than his work boots, I'm not sure he owns any other footwear.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on one of my "wanted to try it " things










Project pictures later


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans , and Randy


----------



## mojapitt

When I saw this pattern, I had to try it. Not sure I would voluntarily do it again, kinda a pain.










I will probably post the project.


----------



## Gene01

It's neat, though. Like that vertical grain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it too Monte.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Morning all!
> 
> @Matt thanks for the heads up. We re close to a lot of businesses and the FD so it s always possible there s 3 phase there. I won t hold my breath. Main panel is full so either we ll have to upgrade or put a sub panel in anyway. it seems three phase is cost prohibitive from a machine standpoint as well as an electrical standpoint.
> 
> @Gene congrats on the next grand!
> 
> @Don I just watched a video series on a guy bringing back a 113 from the dead - how fun!
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

They sell slim fuses that are half size for the fuse box and they are quite useful.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> When I saw this pattern, I had to try it. Not sure I would voluntarily do it again, kinda a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably post the project.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I think it is stunning and I think you could sell a ton of them for even more money.


----------



## DonBroussard

I finished mounting the back rail on the 12" saw. Technically, it's still a 10" saw since I don't own a 12" blade, but it looks like I'll be able to make a through cut almost 3-½" tall. I did purchase a 12" Forrest blade from a fellow LJ, and that should be here on Wednesday.

The saw is nice and square; the blade is parallel to the miter slots, and 90 degrees is 90 degrees. All plumb, square and ready to cut now. I did not paint the base yet, but I still plan to do that. I'll probably just rough sand the base and put some rattle can glossy black to match the upper parts.









Cleaning up in progress. Section on left has been scraped with a razor blade and dry sanded with RO sander with 80 grit paper.









Previous owner had not even taken off the plastic protective wrap off the nameplate.









Alignment and tuning up the saw blade to the miter slots, and the fence to the miter slots, and blade 90 degrees to the table.









Ready to get back to work.


----------



## CFrye

"Previous owner had not even taken off the plastic protective wrap off the nameplate."
I used to leave the protective wrap on whatever. It would really aggravate/irritate my son. Heeheehee, one of the joys of parenting!

Saw is looking great, Don!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Don. Let 'er rip. Literally.


----------



## Gene01

That looks like a dandy, Don. Poor pun, I know. It does look like a nice saw.


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin I don't know anything about electricity except that in large quantities it can kill me. 

@Marty keep me in mind… I'm still not swearing I'll buy anything before next year but if it's a good deal and we can swing it I'm open. Same friend sent me another saw for sale in our area and I'm at least intrigued. it's a German made saw - Scheppach 4000. It looks like it's a sliding TS like Monte is looking for. I'm not well versed in German but looking at their site trying to find a video.

@Don glad you guys are ok. The saw is looking great! my wings never looked that aligned


----------



## bandit571

Before I left to take the GrandBRATS home…the tray was glued up. letting it sit in the clamps a while. 
Rain most of the day…just a normal, wet, dreary fall day….great IF you are a Duck…..

Hole in the forearm is about the size of a dime…and deep….and SORE. Two weeks before I find out what they found out..


----------



## mojapitt

Working on a little coffee table for a lady.


----------



## ArlinEastman

You did a great job Don. If you can get a high speed grinder from HF and some Yellow, Red, and Green pad thingies and then the white buffing pad you would have it gleaming.

I do that once in a whole to mine except I only do the last two steps and put down the Super Hard Turtle wax to be buffed in with the white pad.


----------



## rhybeka

I wish I would've known it was going to rain so much today! I know we need it - but not all at once.


----------



## mojapitt

Put together the spalted oak tabletop


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for all the comments on the new-to-me saw. I forgot to mention that the wings are cast aluminum, so if I need a hole in them, it'll be a piece of cake to pop a hole wherever I need one. The only thing I have left to do is actually cut something. I do need to get the ⅝" to 1" arbor adapter too.

I disassembled my old 113 saw today. If anyone needs a faceplate, the bevel angle plate, the bevel pointer, hand wheels, trunnions or the top, just let me know. Shipping could get out of hand on those cast irons parts, though.

Monte-Nice job on that dresser. Lining up the grain on the drawer faces looks really sharp.

Gene-Looks like you have a nice time riding the machines in nature. Good pics too.


----------



## bandit571

Tray is done…as far as I am going to go with it..









Bottom was cut to fit inside the sides, and nailed in place…









No glue, just nails. Then, used the tray to mark out the location for the rails, and installed them…









Then closed the lid, and called it a day…









Need to bring this upstairs, where I can apply a few coats of shellac….and then a top coat…if needed..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Spent Saturday at the Paul Bunyan show in Lore City Ohio, a bit of a drive but well worth it, I'll definitely go again but maybe not drag the fam down with me. Not too much woodworking but many, many machines to destroy trees at very high speed. I went specifically to check out small (20hp - 25hp) bandsaw mills and there was no shortage, I'm still no closer to finding what I need but my wife still says the boat will be gone before anything else shows up. I was hoping to camp in Salt Fork state park and my wife wanted to stay at the lodge so we compromised and stayed at the lodge. It was neat but a little disappointing when factoring in the cost.


----------



## mojapitt

Smart compromise Yeti


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had little choice.


----------



## DonBroussard

Yeti-I haven't read "The Art of the Deal" yet either. I would have made the exact same compromise as you, and like Gary, I would also have a horse now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The fact that I don't have an alpaca or a llama must mean I'm tougher than you guys. Cindy wants one and I said no.

I made more homemade potato chips tonight. This time I cooked on my little propane camp stove to keep frommmaking a mess in the kitchen. I think somebody here recommended olive oil and it worked well. Much crispier this time.


----------



## GaryC

Found this n FB…. So….would this be dogwood????


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, my brother has 2 llamas for sale. Just saying


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti-I haven t read "The Art of the Deal" yet either. I would have made the exact same compromise as you, and like Gary, I would also have a horse now.
> 
> - Don Broussard


My wife has read it and spends her days negotiating rates for paralegals, associates & partners with law firms of various specialty, I never stood a chance. I have however learned to pick my battles very carefully, after all I was dragging her to a forestry show.


----------



## Festus56

That is cool Gary !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, my brother has 2 llamas for sale. Just saying
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If I were to get an Andean pack animal, it would be an alpaca. They are smaller and nicer.


----------



## mojapitt

Getting up early tomorrow. Night night y'all


----------



## DonBroussard

. . . and one more thing: I need to build a new sled for the 12" saw. Even though both are Craftsman saws, the miter slots and distance from the blade to both the left and right slots are different. I doubt that I'll get to it this week, since we are leaving here on Thursday to go to Andy's, then Oklahoma City, then on to Georgia for a wedding. I think I figured it's a 4,000 mile round trip.

Gary-Nice looking dogwood.


----------



## TaySC

> Found this n FB…. So….would this be dogwood????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Awesome!


----------



## CFrye

> Found this n FB…. So….would this be dogwood????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Take him to a doggy psychiatrist, Gary. He has a terribly flat affect, poor pu(l)p.


----------



## CFrye

...and no bark.


----------



## 000

> ...and no bark.
> 
> - CFrye


You and mudflap have great sense of humors!
Very funny.


----------



## bandit571

Had enough fun for one day…...say "Goodnight, Gracie"....


----------



## mojapitt

Got to work about 1-1/2 hours ago. Not impressed.

Good morning world


----------



## Gene01

A very happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian friends. May peace continue to be with you.

Gary's knotty picture has me plane stumped. Appropriate that it came from a post and, on Facebook, no less.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Now what.


----------



## mojapitt

Only the shadow knows Bill


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Nowhere near ready to go to NYC tomorrow soooo looks like I won't be going to Whit's tonight.  bummed by that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Only the shadow knows Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I played Lamont Cranston in my grade school play, so if the Shadow knows, then I should know.


----------



## diverlloyd

Auction yesterday was a bust only got a grizzly tenoning jig for $10. Wanted to bid on lumber but they was selling all of it on the property as one bundle about 500bdft of 8-4 cherry 500bdft of 4/4 cherry, some random walnut and ash then four piles of 4/4 unknown wood to dirty to tell what it was. Reserve was $1000 but I don't have the room for that much lumber. I have room for a couple stacks but not everything.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> - Gary


My dog gets bored a lot too.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Happy Columbus Day to all those who get it off…. I'm at the salt mine feeling self-righteous that I don't celebrate racist Europeans who oppress and victimize the rest of the world …... Not! :^(

Spent ~10 hours replacing rotted brick molding on our side door…. and as I anticipated, there was rotted OSB sheathing around the perimeter…. though fortunately, not as much as I feared…. So I had to pop off ~10 clapboards, scrape off the rotted OSB and laminate a scab of 1/2" PT plywood in place with PL300. Note to self…. never build with stress skin panels again, as it's a royal PITA to fix these type of problems.

Was up & down and standing on a 9' ladder for much of this time, and woke up Sunday morning with my calf muscles screaming at me so badly I could barely walk. After two Aleve and some Icey Hot, I was able to skate last night. But now they are all seized up again.

Pics to follow, when I can get my charged.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Grizz tenon jig for $10 is a great deal.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Abundant sunshine here today and will get to 56 later with no rain. Guess I might have to take care of some leaves today.

Not many auctions around here that have anything worth looking at. Especially tools and wood. Everything on CL is priced like they are the last vintage tool left in the world.


----------



## mojapitt

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Abundant sunshine here today and will get to 56 later with no rain. Guess I might have to take care of some leaves today.
> 
> Not many auctions around here that have anything worth looking at. Especially tools and wood. Everything on CL is priced like they are the last vintage tool left in the world.
> 
> - Festus56


Craigslist is pretty much the same here Mark.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah the jig is a good deal just needs cleaned up it rained all day so it rusted up no biggie. I did leave my name and number for the owner incase she wants to separate the lumber and or donate some for charity projects that I would make and donate in her and her husbands name.


----------



## mojapitt

Home now. Got 1-1/2 days to be ready for Wednesday show. Could get interesting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

And get ready to go to OK.


----------



## bandit571

Shop is closed for it being Monday…..and I am bored…..may try an experiment, later…..

Something about adding a bead to the edges of a rather plain looking tray….what could go wrong with that?


----------



## rhybeka

looking at craft fair projects and wondering about resawing some boards from 3/4" to 1/8". probably won't happen until next week. just debating on my process.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How wide? Bandsaw is a pretty good bet for most resaw work.


----------



## bandit571

Lowes does sell "Craft Boards" that are nice and thin….Usually on a rack right below the "regular" thickness boards…


----------



## bandit571

Tray now has a bead around the top edge..









Set up the #45 with a #23 bead cutter..









And worked my way around all four sides…









Corners were a might tricky….set it back in the chest…









Awaiting finishing….


----------



## bandit571

Not too bad, for just playing around?


----------



## mudflap4869

16 oz T-bone, medium rare, baked tater, green beans and salad with lemon juice as dressing. Couldn't eat it all, but still stuffed. Just gonna digest for a while.
Gary, that is a nice dog but is it housebroken?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's crate trained.


----------



## rhybeka

So far I'm thinking 1/8" or 1/4" or somewhere between. Wife is giving me a demo project of 50 6"x9" clipboards by next April. She doesn't want fancy - she wants them planted black. If we can do it comparable to buying them through a vendor. I'm struggling to find a clip that's small enough at a decent cost. Sooo I'd be resawing a 1×8 maybe?? I have to see how wide my bandsaw will go. I don't have a wide enough blade either sooo not sure if I should cut them to length first and then resaw with a handsaw - that would be legit practice


----------



## mojapitt

Beka you need to be time efficient. While hand-sawing is admirable, it's not efficient. Gotta figure out the bandsaw.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

Ok, you folks can decide if I should post this?


----------



## mojapitt

Oak tabletop looks ok.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 16 oz T-bone, medium rare, baked tater, green beans and salad with lemon juice as dressing. Couldn t eat it all, but still stuffed. Just gonna digest for a while.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I can't understand why you would want green beans and salad…..


----------



## mojapitt

Very good point Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

I fixed a couple of 3/4'' T-bones Saturday with baked taters and it was all I could do to git 'r down, I had to leave the bone fer the dog…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really like that top down view Monte. I like the curves of the live edges.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cooked a huge sirloin last night. More than all four of us could eat.


----------



## mojapitt

I was going to leave the epoxy clear, but when I made first layer, it didn't look right. So I tinted it brown. I think it looks better.


----------



## mojapitt

I am having eggs and veggies for the 22nd day in a row. Told my wife that's all I was going to eat. No sense buying for when all I need is here.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte yeah - should still be a fairly quick project - but I've thought that before  I've got enough 3/4" MDF I can make up a fence. Thanks for the clips - that puts the price at about $1.40 a piece….depending on how the resawing goes.

we had subway for dinner so we could get cleaning and I could pack up for my trip to NYC tomorrow night. Trying to get my doggone phone to sync.


----------



## Festus56

Nice table Monte. Both of them !! What do you tint epoxy with?


----------



## mojapitt

I used enamel paint


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think I'd go thinner than 3/16 or 1/4 Beka. I'm afraid thinner would cup.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill is right. Especially with pine.


----------



## CFrye

> ...and no bark.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> You and mudflap have great sense of humors!
> Very funny.
> 
> - jbay


We are both nurses…


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, working in the hospital, nurses definitely have an odd sense of humor. But considering what they deal with, they have too or they couldn't deal with the rough side of the occupation. Your department especially deserves total respect. Just my opinion


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Monte.


----------



## Festus56

> Candy, working in the hospital, nurses definitely have an odd sense of humor. But considering what they deal with, they have too or they couldn t deal with the rough side of the occupation. Your department especially deserves total respect. Just my opinion
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 I used to help at the hospital in Spearfish during the Rally and learned that real quick. The ER on a busy night was an awesome place to be if you needed a lesson in humanity.


----------



## mojapitt

A gentleman contacted me about possibly making one of these










Told him that I will look through my stock and see what I can do.


----------



## rhybeka

> I don t think I d go thinner than 3/16 or 1/4 Beka. I m afraid thinner would cup.
> 
> - firefighterontheside





> Bill is right. Especially with pine.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good points. The video I was following was using much harder woods. and it was about making the larger size boards too - not the small ones.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
How do you get a quad matched top?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Bill, I actually have a coffee table started that's a quad. I will take a picture when I get to the shop.


----------



## Gene01

> Ok, you folks can decide if I should post this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, heck ya! It's very nice.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….

Off to present and hopefully be done with the third revision of the jumbo crate with the slide out tray. I have to get this project over with, as it has completely tied up my best guy for weeks.

The skunk works has made some progress on the CNC router. Just baby steps for now… but when you build on the cheap, you can't be in a hurry.

Off to scrounge up a second cup of coffee


----------



## 000

> Ok, you folks can decide if I should post this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Too late, you just did.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….


----------



## mojapitt

Salvaged oak table





































I trimmed about an inch off one end of the top. Boards were Just a little too "ratty"


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've got the table started for my mother in law. It never hurts that the designer wants to get involved either. My wife has been in the shop as long as she can be to supervise / design on the fly. I'll try to get some pictures up soon.

It's all made of fir and going to be a rustic look so the stock didn't have to be special. Construction grade 2by material from the BORG box store. Joinery style table with no joinery; the designer wants to hide the screws with domed plugs to give another design element.

It's coming together, but some of her ideas are testing my skillset and tools and allowing me to grow. It's been a fun one so far.


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta Stop at the store. No bacon, no butter.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte bring some peppered bacon, would you? I'm not quite sure what I'll be eating in NYC - friend is basically a vegan/vegetarian so cooking gets interesting.

Table sounds fun, Mike! SO and I are in a quandry about that. Our current table/chair set was gifted to us by friends who'd bought a home and the previous owners had left any furniture they didn't want. This was a good six years ago. The set is made of oak, but very dated, and now of course needs sanded/stripped/refinished. Wife wants a different style of legs as this table is extremely hard to seat anyone at, and wants to donate this one as is. I don't feel right about donating this one as is regardless of if we got it free or not. it's had good service to us and honestly it's not in any condition to be regifted without some work. The trouble is to rework this one to the style we both want - it really wouldn't be worth it. First world problem I guess.

I like the legs on yours, Monte. I'll have to show the SO. Maybe she'd go for that instead of a tressel.


----------



## bandit571

Beka likes Monte's legs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

All this talk of tables makes me want to build a table. I need to build a new table top.

I mostly finished my railing job. In the picture you can see that it is an OLD log home. I built the railing going up from the landing.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. He's looking forward to those coming to his house this weekend. Hope mudflap has vittles ready.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome rails Bill. Those aren't easy to do.


----------



## TaySC

Monte, just curious if the center part of that table is "floating" or how you did it to avoid potential wood movement issues.

One day I'm going to get brave and try a table, but I'm first trying to figure out this wood movement thing…. LOL.


----------



## mojapitt

It's fastened solid. But the boxelder center is thinner than the outer ring.


----------



## TaySC

Oh ok. That makes sense.


----------



## Gene01

Great job on that railing, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. I haven't done railing with fillet in about 30 years, since I used to go to work with my dad. I was responsible for all the fillet pieces.


----------



## DonBroussard

I got my 12" saw blade today. A Forrest Woodworker II with a ⅝" arbor, so no adapter needed. I might try it out tomorrow.

I'm glad to hear that Andy is up to our visit. I'm looking forward to seeing him again.

BillM-Nice job on the railing.


----------



## bandit571

Been a day of just sitting around….not feeling up to doing much, today….never even got out of the "PJs" .....railings look good. Forearm is very sore, today…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Table base in primitive form.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'...I think. Still dark. 
Hey folks, please say hi to Andy, Carol and, Ella for me. Sure wish I could be there. 
Don, get that thing fired up. 
Mike, primitive is good. 
A full day in the shop was productive yesterday. Got a chance for another one today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Will do Gene.
It's coming together Mike.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Bill…. the stair rails look very nice. That must have taken a while.

I'm running the numbers on the cnc router build and let's just say that it's not going to be as "economy" as I had hoped. I'm either going to have to lay off Santa or hold off on buying the stepper motors and limit switches until the new year. Oh well… I've waited 10+ years, so I guess I can wait a little longer.


----------



## Gene01

Hopes for another full day in the shop have been dashed. Mower has a flat and, it needs to be mothballed for the winter. Plus, momma wants to blow out the irrigation lines. 5 hours shot. God, I hate it when necessities impinge on my fun.
Matt, sorry about your delay. But, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Matt. Bummer about the CNC, but you'll get there. Don't lay off Santa.
I know the feeling Gene. I thought you fixed a flat last week.
Time for an oil change on the truck and get ready to go to OK.


----------



## mojapitt

Show is underway. Next few days will be crazy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Try to,get some sleep.


----------



## mojapitt

That's why I am leaving early for Oklahoma. So I can take nap breaks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got the oil changed, then had to go to the Ford dealer for new wiper fluid nozzles. One had broken and the hose was squirting fluid under the hood. When I looked at the other one to see what I needed, it crumbled in my hand.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Mornin …I think. Still dark.
> Hey folks, please say hi to Andy, Carol and, Ella for me. Sure wish I could be there.
> Don, get that thing fired up.
> Mike, primitive is good.
> A full day in the shop was productive yesterday. Got a chance for another one today.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I wish I could go and give them both a hug and tell them I am still praying for them.


----------



## Gene01

> Thanks Matt. Bummer about the CNC, but you ll get there. Don t lay off Santa.
> I know the feeling Gene. I thought you fixed a flat last week.
> Time for an oil change on the truck and get ready to go to OK.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


There are 22 tires around here. With goat heads, screws, nails thorns and sharp rocks, We get lots of flats. 
Found that the mower tire wasn't flat. The spindle sheaves wore out and the wheel was sitting crooked. 7-10 working days for a replacement. But, all irrigation lines are dry now. All hoses stored. Bring on the cold. We're ready.


----------



## mojapitt

Interesting day so far. If business cards translates into sales, this show is massive. Probably 300 cards today.


----------



## Gene01

Go get 'em, Monte.


----------



## mudflap4869

52 degrees at 5 AM. Up to 62 @ 3:33 PM. Furnace came on for the first time in months. Gotta get ready for winter.


----------



## GaryC

How's this for a close cut?


> ?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Close cuts come after very careful measurin'.


----------



## bandit571

Picked a bit of chain today, need to cut and install it in the Blanket chest…

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up thinks it has a way to add a brace so the lid stays up….will see how THAT turns out..


----------



## mojapitt

Heading home. Work early tomorrow and then off to the Oklahoma adventure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have to work tomorrow too. I will leave for OK at 0700 on Friday. Ok?


----------



## mojapitt

I will pull out tomorrow afternoon so I can stop for several nap breaks


----------



## bandit571

Chain (16' !!) has been cut to length, and installed…

60 degrees outside….dreary, cloudy day…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m either going to have to lay off Santa or hold off on buying the stepper motors and limit switches until the new year.
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## bandit571

Chain is on, and a brace made..









Brace engages the little "D" shaped keeper. Then, tip the lid back to tighten the chain..









Which allows the brace to dis-engage the keeper..and fold down..









Which makes sure the chain goes into the chest.


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately I found out tonight that my helper has been diagnosed with an aggressive form of stomach cancer. Regardless of how much he drove me crazy, he's a friend and a good person.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang. Cancer sucks.


----------



## Gene01

So sorry to read that, Monte. Hope the found it in time.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

In the mid 60's here today and no wind. Nice day to do anything you wanted to.

Matt maybe after Marty's note gets delivered you will get a new complete unit that you can play with.

That is not good news Monte. Hope he can beat it. Besides you need the help.

Ya'll enjoy the trip and fun to be had in OK. Say hello to the folks there. I need to call Andy one of these first days, Been awhile.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Long day today.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

Sorry to hear about your helper Monte… this old world seems to be filled with a lot of sad news these days.

I demo'd the amazing sliding tray jumbo smarty pants crate yesterday and completely packed out the big cylinder in 9 min 20 sec, by myself, with nothing but a customized pallet jack & a cordless driver. The dumb crate we currently make for them takes 2 peeps with a fork truck and boom hoist ~ 90 minutes and double the floor space to pack out.

Time to sit down with our sales rep. and help quote it. The print package is 30 pages long and the BOM has 95 different line items on it, half of which are special order materials. Definitely the most complex crate assembly we've ever done. I'm ball parking it at $4K/ea. The crate this will replace costs $800, but the the new one is re-usable and has a weather resistant, breathable shroud (with zipper and velcro) so depending on return shipping costs, if it lasts ~8+ round trips across the pond, then they save $.

I warned them months ago at the beginning of this project that it would likely cost $3K+ and we weren't really excited about the project because at the end of the day we didn't think they would buy it. But they told us that they were willing to pay a higher cost and insisted that we proceed.

Time will tell whether or not this was a complete waste. My little crew has hundreds of hours of design time invested in it. And we've made major modifications to the prototype twice. The latest demo exceeded all of the design criteria, so we told them that we're done making mods to the prototype crate… time for the bean counters to crunch their numbers and make a decision.


----------



## mojapitt

2 hrs to survive my shift.

Matt, I am impressed with the engineering behind the shipping crate.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… 
Our company doesn't want to be the lowest price vendor in New England… so we sell service (short lead times, VMI, and design) and quality. Selling truck load quantities of brown boxes or generic pallets is like selling toilet paper… the only thing you can do to compete is cut your profit margin or invest in better machinery to lower your costs.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, I've always thought your work was interesting and challenging. One can see how your skills translate to the really nice projects you've posted.


----------



## ssnvet

It aint rocket science Gene, but there are a lot of little details we need to get right.


----------



## bandit571

Ok..what's fer Lunch?


----------



## DS

> It aint rocket science Gene, but there are a lot of little details we need to get right.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Rocket science was easier…. (The laws of physics don't change their mind dozens of time during a build)


----------



## TaySC

Just went and picked up my new Laguna 14/12 from the shippers. Going to wait a few weeks until it cools down here before thinking of setting it up though. It's 90 and humid again today. I think tomorrow's high is supposed to be down to 82, so maybe fall is almost here.


----------



## mojapitt

I wish it was 82 here. Possible snow while I am in Oklahoma.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully they don't stop me in Kansas. They're a little weird down there.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, this is the quad top I have started


----------



## mojapitt

I have lots of "in progress" projects in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

> Bill, this is the quad top I have started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Aliens Vs a Butterfly…...


----------



## bandit571

Last coat of shellac is now on the Blanket Chest….may get a top coat of Clear Gloss later…..need to find a better spot to take pictures for the Project Post….

may take a few days off from the shop….need to bring in a bit more lumber..someday. Too far for the van, to drive to Charles' place….


----------



## bigblockyeti

I see the aliens too.


----------



## mojapitt

I was originally planning to go across country to Tulsa. Checking Google maps, it's only 12 minutes different if I stick to interstate. So interstate it is.


----------



## Gene01

Another wasted day. Don't ask.


----------



## mojapitt

> Another wasted day. Don t ask.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Ah, c'mon Gene. It cheers so folks up to hear that someone had a crappier day than they did.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, hop in your truck and head East. You'll have fun in Oklahoma.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Delta contractor saw or Powermatic w/2hp 220 motor and 52 inch biesemeyer fence… Your choice $200…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think that's cheap. Buy both.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's dirt cheap, the Delta is used every day, and the Powermatic is disassembled and stored away but is all there and runs good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Delta even comes with a router table on the side…..


----------



## mojapitt

Load them up and bring them to Tulsa tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

$200 wouldn't buy a 52 inch biesemeyer fence…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't talk him out of his Unisaw with sliding table…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

But I do know where there is a Unisaw for sale. Call Winner Woodworking in Indy and ask for Chuck, tell him Marty sent you…..


----------



## mojapitt

I would like the sliding tablesaw


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I've used it, it's great for cutting a full sheet of ply, it's easier then my panel saw…..


----------



## mojapitt

I seem to be cutting more plywood lately


----------



## mojapitt

I seem to be cutting more plywood lately


----------



## mojapitt

Kris with Rockyblue has one. Loves it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I cut a lot of ply, but I do a lot of cabinets…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am starting to do a few cabinets


----------



## mojapitt

Bill must be out saving lives


----------



## mojapitt

How's your hand Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Before long you'll be loosing yer @$$ on kitchens and baths too…..


----------



## mojapitt

I really prefer tables and bedroom sets. Cabinets are boring.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just got to look at my iPad for the first time today. It was a pretty busy day that started with raccoons in the soffits of the fire station. Just before this I came from a vehicle accident where some kids wrapped their car around a tree. They had just passed three cars on a curvy road and couldn't make the curve. They were on their way to pick up their baby. They were 19 and 16. Had the baby been in the car itmay have been killed.

Beka, pick the delta.


----------



## mojapitt

Almost impossible for me to compete with the regular cabinet shops.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The doctor's office called me yesterday that is doing the surgery, I was under the impression that the surgery was a one step deal, no, it is 5 different surgeries 6 to 8 weeks apart…..


----------



## mojapitt

Morons shouldn't reproduce


----------



## boxcarmarty

Take a deep breath Bill…..


----------



## mojapitt

That sucks Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, cabinet shops are hard to compete with, unless it is a custom job…..


----------



## mojapitt

Are they installing a bionic hand?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree Monte.

That's a long process Marty. Hopefully the results will be worth the trouble.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm going to bed now…..

bandit, go knock on Beka's door and wake her up…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

The quad top aliens look like the crystal skulls from the last Indiana Jones movie.
I guess that's my wood in your truck. I thought you were gonna have a trailer.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka is in NYC staying with a vegetarian friend. I couldn't do either.


----------



## mojapitt

My truck pulling a trailer gets worse gas mileage than Gene's truck.


----------



## mojapitt

Passing Mitchell SD. Went to the Congo Club there once. Felt like I would need penicillin when I walked through the door. Didn't stay.


----------



## mojapitt

Gas is $0.40 A gallon more expensive on this side of the state.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you posting and driving?


----------



## mojapitt

Talk to text


----------



## bandit571

Beka is enroute to the Big Apple….maybe she'll chime in tomorrow?

Cleaned up to planes….both have been IN the shop for quite a while, they were either strewn around the shop as parts, or so covered with dust and grime ( and spider webs) I could almost see what the were..









They look like planes, now. Sargent 3416 and a Stanley No. 28…..
This thing needs to be hauled upstairs….don't want to varnish it in the shop, and have a spider try to walk across it..









That is about all that is left to do on it…


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Bill, I waited for a bathroom break in Sioux Falls to post again.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Drive safe Monte. You are out of the good side of the state. You are on your own now.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I really prefer tables and bedroom sets. Cabinets are boring.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I do not know how to do either but with the new shop I would love to make my own cabinets over a few some of the power tools for good looking storage instead of just shelves. I would like the cabinets to be 12" to 14" in depth.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I will see what time is like Sunday. Maybe I can stop and say hi.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I can sympathise with your mileage woes. I had a Dakota that normally got OK mileage and I rarely pulled more than my wave runner behind it which made very little difference. Once I had to pull the biggest double axle enclosed trailer uhaul would rent me to haul stuff my parents were getting rid of down to my brother, I'm sure it was over weight (for what the truck was rated for) but not by much. That little V-6 still managed to drink gas fast enough to return 10mpg on the first tank, my mind was blown, especially given that it wasn't powerful either. Successive fill ups got better but not by much, it felt like a rocket after I returned to trailer.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the gas mileage that 250 gets isn't bad….it's atrocious. But, it has a good radio.

Being that it's Friday the 13th, I know I'm risking life and limb working in the shop. But, after yesterday's fiascos piled on frustrations, the shop seems the best place to be. In a town of 7500 people, the ratio of idiocy should be lower.


----------



## bandit571

The T & C van gets about 22-25 mpg…..but has almost 210K on the odometer….

Well, at least it is a Friday…regardless of the number…..almost remember when Friday actually meant something…

Ham & Cheese on Wheat for Brunch….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Happy Friday










Have I ever told you guys how much I absolutely LOVE McMaster-Carr? We had a problem with T-nuts falling out on the big crate project, so we switched to brass threaded inserts only to have problems with them getting cross threaded and stripped. So I had to do a little research to find a better style and found 32 (literally) different flavors to chose from at McMaster.

I've ordered two different styles to test out…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> My truck pulling a trailer gets worse gas mileage than Gene s truck.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well have Gene pull the trailer and your truck.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, I will see what time is like Sunday. Maybe I can stop and say hi.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ahhh Monte that would be a blessing and bring your chainsaw to cut up some of our Red Ceder.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## ssnvet

Great to see you guys getting together. I think of Andy and his family often… happy to see you all visiting.


----------



## Festus56

Good pictures. Would b fun to be there too. Tell them all hello from sunny MT.


----------



## Gene01

Hi y'all.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## CFrye

I didn't even think about taking pictures! It was so good to see y'all. We will be back in the morning. Wish everyone coulda been there!


----------



## JL7

Greetings to all at the Andy gathering! So great you can all get together….enjoy!


----------



## mudflap4869

Well she cooked… She went in the kitchen and burned a bunch of calories in the oven.(pizza) Then she had the gall to say that it was a low-carb diet. *BULLFEATHERS!* It was all burnt plumb to carbon. Par for the course.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had a good time sitting around talking and laughing, followed by nonburnt pizza after Candy and Jim left.


----------



## TaySC

Since I finally got a bandsaw, any recommendations on a good blade for it? Not sure yet exactly how I will primarily use it, but want something basic for general purpose.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Check out buyfromawoodworker.com
The diamond blades are good.


----------



## TaySC

Any suggestions on width and TPI?


----------



## CFrye

Seems like I just saw that on FaceBook?


----------



## mojapitt

Tay, it makes a huge difference what you are using it for. Resawing, bandsaw boxes, inlay pattern cuts etc. You will probably have at least 2-3 to use for different projects. I have a 3/8" fine tooth, 1/2" 6tpi general purpose and 3/4" 3tpi for resawing.


----------



## TaySC

Thanks.

Any particular brand I should look for? Any to avoid?

I was looking on the Rockler site I ordered my saw from and they have Laguna and Starrett blades.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Charles uses Laguna blades (not completely sure). I use Timberwolf.


----------



## Gene01

I've had good luck with Timbrewolf. From Suffolk Machinery.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world from Oklahoma. Let the sawing begin.


----------



## Festus56

> Good morning world from Oklahoma. Let the sawing begin.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Enjoy the day. If it like here it is beautiful out today.


----------



## ssnvet

Lunch break… grilled cheese with sliced ham and extra sharp cheddar… Mmmmmm

Great pics of the gathering.

Dump run is done… time to pull the window air conditioners and paint some exterior trim.


----------



## Festus56

> Thanks.
> 
> Any particular brand I should look for? Any to avoid?
> 
> I was looking on the Rockler site I ordered my saw from and they have Laguna and Starrett blades.
> 
> - TaySC


Tay, I use Timberwolf blades and also have had good results from Olson blades. They are cheaper but they work well for me. Most important is the number of teeth versus the thickness of the material ratio.


----------



## bandit571

Went to two yard sales this morning…Boss out-spent me again…not that I am cheap…..

$1 for a handsaw from Newark, NJ..









Saw is VERY SHARP…..
Bought four planes @ $2 each ( bypassed the three Handyman planes..)









Larger one is a Millers Falls No. 900
And these two wee planes..









Tapered irons, just ove 1-1/2" wide….something called "Goldenberg" Auger Fondu A Garantie









One has a funky adjuster..









Only spent $9 on five items this morning….


----------



## Gene01

Today, I got to use the Swedish vice that Stumpy sent me. I can see where it's going to come in real handy. Really like that it's portable. Pretty neat device.


----------



## ArlinEastman

To all that are at Andy's please tell both of them Hi for me and will keep praying for their full recovery.


----------



## CFrye

What a fun day! Pics to follow.
I've not seen an adjuster like that, Bandit. It's cool!
Gene, post pictures, please!


----------



## CFrye

Gary made it home.


----------



## GaryC

I have waaaay to many pic's Especially to remark about them. I'm just going to blast them in here….


























































































gonna need to do a part 2


----------



## GaryC

PART 2






















































going for part 3


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I bought a $1 disston today too. D-15 9tpi light weight crosscut with a decent etch and I'm assuming WWII era since the victory has the Morse code above the eagle.


----------



## bandit571

Somebody needs to wear a hat….and cut down on that glare

Looked like a State Job….how many standing around, while one guy works?


----------



## GaryC

PART 3


















































































On to the final PART 4


----------



## GaryC

OK…. The best for last…...


----------



## GaryC

LAST


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks like you guys had a good fun day.

Also to anyone who wants to see the cutting board that wasn't chosen as a wedding present I posted it in the projects.

Bandit is there a good way to clean up the saw I bought while saving the etch? First saw I have had with a nice etch.


----------



## CFrye

Great pics, Gary! Especially the last one!!


----------



## Festus56

Great pictures Gary, You must be the official photographer.


----------



## GaryC

Why do those goofy things turn sideways? 
Monte has a really good picture he needs to post


----------



## diverlloyd

Gary it's how the pictures are taken on the phone. If you take it with the phone turned sideways(panoramic view) they will post the right way. If you take them with a camera then they will need turned and saved.


----------



## Festus56

I just turn my laptop on its side and they are fine.


----------



## CFrye

Don needs to post the group shot from Friday!


----------



## mojapitt

Hi y'all, extremely tired. Bill and I are going to come back in the morning and finish cleaning up.


----------



## DonBroussard

This is the staged picture of our fine group at Andy's yesterday. It was good seeing Andy and Carol and my other LJ friends.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

I was blessed with meeting more of the folks here. All are great people


----------



## diverlloyd

That's a great picture of all of you.


----------



## bandit571

DL: Purple 3M scratchy pads, attached to a palm sander…..spray Simple green all over the plate….


----------



## bandit571

> That s a great picture of all of you.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Amazing the camera lens survived….

Fought long enough with that one woody plane…..have a beech body from a junker trans plane….will just cut out a chunk, and make a new body….too many things wrong with the old one ( and mine, as well…)

What's going on up in Norman NE? They have delayed the game up there…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit are the scratchy pads scotch bright pads? I have some of those on a angle grinder to buff out metal finishes.


----------



## bandit571

I use them on the palm sander….more control that way…..you can also use just 220 grit paper, and LIGHT touch…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a good day quartersawing sycamore. Can't wait to see what it looks like planed and finished.
Great to see everybody the last few days and happy it worked out so well.


----------



## bandit571

Two metal planes are done…









Millers Falls #900 ( Stanley #4 size)










And the Shelton All-Steel Block Plane..









With shavings….( a rare sight…)









Tried one of the woodies..









And..you can see WHY I'll just make a new body..









Might take a day or three…


----------



## Gene01

Great pictures of you guys and gal. 
Is Andy back to sawing regularly? How's Carol doing?
Did you all get a load of mesquite?

Candy, I'll get some pictures when I can clear some space so you can actually see the vise.


----------



## mojapitt

Fueling up to leave Oklahoma. Wonderful visit with folks here.

Gene, sadly Andy is completely incapable of operating ANY power equipment or driving. This is probably permanent. But hopefully we can all show up there again to support him and Carols health battles.

Next stop is Arlin Eastma


----------



## Gene01

> Fueling up to leave Oklahoma. Wonderful visit with folks here.
> 
> Gene, sadly Andy is completely incapable of operating ANY power equipment or driving. This is probably permanent. But hopefully we can all show up there again to support him and Carols health battles.
> 
> Next stop is Arlin Eastma
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Oh, man, I'm really sad to hear that.


----------



## mojapitt

Stopped for coffee in Kansas. Anyone know where Dorthy and Toto are?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow humans, and Lurkers…


----------



## GaryC

Monte…..just follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## mojapitt

That goes east-west in Kansas (yes they actually renamed a highway that). Wrong direction.


----------



## mojapitt

That goes east-west in Kansas (yes they actually renamed a highway that). Wrong direction.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice sunny day here. About 40 last night, up to 52 now and headed for 63 later today.

Great to hear the OK wood sawing went well. Wish we could have been there.

Enjoy the visit Monte and Arlin.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, Here's some pics of the very versitile Sjorbergs vice.

The hammer is for scale









Handy for planing/scraping in a normal configuration.









Or, using the dogs.









Or, even using a clamp for bigger stuff.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Gene! I can see how handy that'd be.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, Delta contractor saw or Powermatic w/2hp 220 motor and 52 inch biesemeyer fence… Your choice $200…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> But I do know where there is a Unisaw for sale. Call Winner Woodworking in Indy and ask for Chuck, tell him Marty sent you…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 I'm here! I'm here! Just getting back above board from NYC. Leaning towards the Delta since it has a fence  I have to talk to the wife. Hang on, gotta go read the rest of the posts!


----------



## rhybeka

Ok! I'm caught up!

@Marty - surgery sucks but it'll be worth it in the end!

Glad you all could make it out to Andy and Carols!! Looked like you had a blast! Wood is pretty too


----------



## ArlinEastman

O BOY O boy

Monte just left my house and even tho it was a short visit it was wonderful.   He seen some of our property and now he knows he will not have enough truck or trailer for all of the Red Ceder next year.

I have been feeling so rotten the last week and this really cheered me up.


----------



## mojapitt

Another meeting with a wonderful LJ, Arlin Eastman










Left him a couple pieces of the Oklahoma wood


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Arlin. It was happy to finally meet Monte too. Looking forward to seeing you next year.


----------



## ksSlim

> That goes east-west in Kansas (yes they actually renamed a highway that). Wrong direction.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, if you went East, you would go right thru Sedan Ks. 7 miles south of a 4000 acre BSA Scout ranch.
45 minutes from Missouri, 20 minutes from Oklahoma, and 45 miles from my place.


----------



## mojapitt

Slim, I will be back.

Back to the road. 8 hours to go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful Monte. I got everything but one large item unloaded.


----------



## Festus56

> O BOY O boy
> 
> Monte just left my house and even tho it was a short visit it was wonderful.   He seen some of our property and now he knows he will not have enough truck or trailer for all of the Red Ceder next year.
> 
> I have been feeling so rotten the last week and this really cheered me up.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Good deal Arlin. Every time I see Monte I usually end up with more wood too. He is like that.

Just think Monte, for the rest of the way home it is all uphill, against the sun and maybe wind too. Made that trip many times myself.


----------



## GaryC

A few sticks of wood I stole while no one was looking…

Actually, Bill loaded every piece of it. Then gave me a tie down strap. He did everything but get gas and drive me home. My thanks to you, Bill



















Crap….I forgot that thing about turning the phone….


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I had been wondering how you made your trip with your load. Glad all is well…


----------



## mojapitt

Potty break. Just got into South Dakota.

Couple things,

1. Gary, that Bill guy is pretty nice

2. Road construction on I-29 through Sioux City SUUUUUUUUUCKS! Just sayin'.

Sioux Falls here I come.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy to help Gary.
Welcome back to state Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Only 370 more miles home


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it getting cold. It's chilly here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, let me know as soon as you can…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, somebody took summer away…..


----------



## mojapitt

Gas up in Mitchell SD. 33.5 gallons at $2.54 a gallon. Yuk


----------



## mojapitt

I know not eating helps me stay awake driving. But I haven't ate since breakfast with Bill this morning and I could eat the butt out of a dead skunk right now.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was waiting by my mailbox….
No one stopped to bring me to Andy's.

Looks like a great time was had by all….


----------



## Festus56

I have never been that hungry !!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill stopped by Randy,  but he said he didn't see you


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I know not eating helps me stay awake driving. But I haven t ate since breakfast with Bill this morning and I could eat the butt out of a dead skunk right now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Down in OK and MO you could have had armadillo.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I was waiting by my mailbox….
> No one stopped to bring me to Andy s.
> 
> Looks like a great time was had by all….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Maybe you should have gotten in the mailbox and put the flag up…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am really looking forward to seeing everyone next year for sure.

Monte

I did not see the wood yet, I was going to bed at 9pm and they said they needed my attention on placing something. Put on my PJs and found it could have waited. Looked or the wood but they must have put it else where.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I am really looking forward to seeing everyone next year for sure.

Monte

I did not see the wood yet, I was going to bed at 9pm and they said they needed my attention on placing something. Put on my PJs and found it could have waited. Looked or the wood but they must have put it else where.


> I was waiting by my mailbox….
> No one stopped to bring me to Andy s.
> 
> Looks like a great time was had by all….
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Maybe you should have gotten in the mailbox and put the flag up…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

How could Randy put himself in the box?


----------



## mojapitt

After 80 hours, 2007 miles, lots of fun, meeting great people, lots of love for my friend Andy (and a few restrained tears) . . . . I am home.


----------



## CFrye

Glad you two could get together, Arlin and Monte! Welcome home!

I cleared a space for the wood and placed cinder blocks (even put some non-wood junk in the burn pile). Got into Jim's 2×4 stash and cut some stickers. Need to cut more. I read that sycamore likes to twist and that you should sticker it every 12-18"! That's a lot of stickers!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, we should have loaded a bunch of Andy's stickers for you. He probably had a few hundred sitting there that will never be used again.


----------



## mojapitt

Got home to 55° in the house. Pilot light had gone out on furnace.


----------



## mudflap4869

It dropped 10 degrees in the last 30 minutes. Down to 38 now. Gonna hafta break out my long bloomers if it keeps this up. Sweating my arse off yesterday now this. I had to get up in the night and turn off the ACs when the furnace kicked in. Okla-flippin-hicky!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Hockey night in Maine update. Team Purple's winning streak came to an abrupt end last night as Team Red soundly spanked us. They were a physical bunch and it was the first game I've played in a long time where there were F bombs exchanged and an unsportsmanlike conduct penalty (not me… I was a good boy… mostly). Not groovy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you a "no check" league?


----------



## rhybeka

I drove to work this morning with my back windows cracked (since I haven't been home to put them in). it was a chilly 48 degrees at that point.

Morning all!

Marty, the SO has approved the purchase of the Delta, I can call/text you about it later - I'm neck deep in work atm.


----------



## ssnvet

> Are you a "no check" league?
> - firefighterontheside


Yes. I wouldn't be in it otherwise as I can't afford an injury. But these guys were pushing the limits and several penalties were called.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, when I was a refereeing adult soccer league, there was always a group of egomaniacs who thought they were playing for world championships. Usually they get called for lots of penalties and the most ejections.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool clear morning here but will get to 70 later. Nice fall day.

Glad everyone made it home safe with all their treasure wood and memories.


----------



## bandit571

49 degrees around here…took a while for me to get moving around….

Monday…about says it all….


----------



## bandit571

Everyone must be out to lunch….

Up into the 50s, now….at least it isn't raining….


----------



## mojapitt

70° here now. Very beautiful day.


----------



## mojapitt

Quarter-sawn sycamore, stacked and stickers.










Bandit, shame you couldn't come. It would be fun to see what you could make with this stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Have three "Photo Shoots" to after a bit of rest…..hauled that blanket chest upstairs, by my lonesome….Boss helped the last couple of steps…

Off to post a project….


----------



## Doe

So, who owns Delta these days? I get the warm fuzzies just thinking about American made Delta.

A health rant here. I'm waiting for test appointments but the phone shows private caller and the hospital acknowledges that that's what they use. I don't want to pick up private callers because they are usually calling about air duct cleaning. We're on the national do not call list so they're #^$()# #@& (please insert the rudest words you know). My blood pressure goes up just thinking about air ducts and the goondahs that call (note: goondah is the Hindi word for thief). My blocked list of numbers is ^&$^* full. Merde (Sandra and Don can translate-sorry).

Thanks for the pics of Andy and friends. Thoughts and prayers continuing for him and Carol.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm not sure you can bank on Delta being American made these days.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just did my taxes. I always file an extension, so my tax day is October 15th (or the Monday after). Looks like I under payed when I sent in my estimated payment with my extension last April. By about 12 grand. (That will mean some nice penalties & interest.) Every year I feel like I take a screwing by the IRS. This year the screwing seems epic. I think in might puke.


----------



## Gene01

> Just did my taxes. I always file an extension, so my tax day is October 15th (or the Monday after). Looks like I under payed when I sent in my estimated payment with my extension last April. By about 12 grand. That will mean some nice penalties & interest. I think in might puke.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Ouch!


----------



## mojapitt

That kind of number would make me puke. Go for it.


----------



## DS

> Just did my taxes. I always file an extension, so my tax day is October 15th (or the Monday after). Looks like I under payed when I sent in my estimated payment with my extension last April. By about 12 grand. (That will mean some nice penalties & interest.) Every year I feel like I take a screwing by the IRS. This year the screwing seems epic. I think in might puke.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Been there, done that. 
Mine was $13k plus about $2500 in interest and penalties by the time I paid it off.
Fortunately, the IRS lets you pay once a month-just like your rent.

What a PIA that was. I don't envy you that one!


----------



## StumpyNubs

The 12 grand was just the amount I UNDER payed by! The total bill is nothing short of obscene. I wouldn't mind so much if it wasn't for the fact that so much of our tax dollars are wasted ever year. But that's life, I suppose. I'll have a glass of burboun and write a check, like it or not…


----------



## DS

Like I said… Been there, done that.

EDIT: Someone has to pay for Obamacare!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dont even get me started on insurance costs….


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've been there Stumpy. One of the pleasures of owning a business.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I always try to owe a little, not so much as to be heavily penalized but enough to be earning more for me and not the government.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, here is the Craftsman contractor saw, about the same as the Delta…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I always pay 'til it hurts, it's the American way…..


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy Marty. We missed you over the weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

> I always pay til it hurts, it s the American way…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I don't have to pay much before it hurts


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Howdy Marty. We missed you over the weekend.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was paying into SS while y'all was sittin' by the pool in OK…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did attend the Martysville Fall Foliage Festival after work Saturday and gorge on some Philly steak and cheese, elephant ears, and lemon shake-ups… Oh, and pick up some free advertisement pencils for the shop…..


----------



## mojapitt

I rarely sit and watch Monday night Football. I sit down and this is the best they can do?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I have 2 table saws…..how many do you have?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I wonder if you can set them up to make 2 cuts on the same board in 1 pass.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I wonder if you can set them up to make 2 cuts on the same board in 1 pass.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Why not? Just need to line up the blades with each other. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Festus56

> Bill, I wonder if you can set them up to make 2 cuts on the same board in 1 pass.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Adam V. being a SD boy is the best player there


----------



## mojapitt

My body is still tired from Saturday. Could use a small drink, maybe a quart.


----------



## mojapitt

I worked with Adam V's dad. Very nice guy.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I have a different size of planer blades for you to try to sharpen.


----------



## bandit571

> Marty, I have 2 table saws…..how many do you have?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Whats a tablesaw? Is it related to one of these?









Richardson Brothers No. 8 Crosscut saw.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, I have a different size of planer blades for you to try to sharpen.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ok, I still have a bunch here I need to get to you. Only been a few months now!


----------



## bandit571

Mini tools..









Well, at least the pliers are. Square is for scale…









Hermann Boker & Co. made this pair of pliers, imported from Germany…..









Pinned joint, as one half is "pierced " to allow the other to pass through. Profile of the jaws is a hex shape…
Drill bit is a 13/16" cutter. no name on it…


----------



## mojapitt

These are 18-1/2" long.

I got your pattern for cribbage coffee table also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Marty, I have 2 table saws…..how many do you have?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Whats a tablesaw? Is it related to one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richardson Brothers No. 8 Crosscut saw.
> 
> - bandit571


No bandit. That's a saw on a table.


----------



## Festus56

No problem, I can go up to 20" long blades. Need to get that way someday. Maybe one of my kids will be coming this way and can play delivery person.


----------



## CFrye

Monte and Bill milling. 








Betty Lou helped get tea out of the truck cooler. 








Maple?








See, I was good!









Loading up a log!









Quartersawn goodness








AND some spalting!








Our buddy, Andy and Betty Lou!









Got some more stickers made and a few boards stacked. There are 3 slabs still on the truck. Maybe I should have only brought home what I could move by myself…Nah!


----------



## Festus56

Great pictures Candy. Nice stack of wood there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good pics Candy. Stack looks good.


----------



## mudflap4869

Did anyone notice how much better Candy looked in her selfy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I have 2 table saws…..how many do you have?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Just 1 this morning, but that could change by the end of day…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

cleaned up another dog chewed piece of furniture at Whit's last night, came home, started the charcoal grill, cut some grass (until I couldn't see any more), ate dinner and fell into bed. Pretty good for a Monday night.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbers….

The IRS…. Scamming the American people since 1862… they insist on making everything 50 shades of gray and refuse to ever give you a straight answer when you make a good faith effort to play by the rules, so that you have to hire somebody to do what you should be able to do for yourself….

Matt's Maxim # 59: Whenever you find a system that is extremely (and unnecessarily) complex, you can be sure there are a lot of people working it to their advantage, and that they'll make every effort to make sure it stays that way.

Does anybody know what day it is?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Time to make the donuts.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We've let my father in law do our taxes for the past few years and they really aren't that complicated. Apparently for 14' 15' & 16' the box wasn't checked that indicates we have health insurance (we did), holy poop storm. The hoops you have to jump through with refiling and triple checking where it needs to be mailed to (after getting conflicting information), what an incredibly inefficient system! Needless to say, I'll be handling our taxes from now on. One of the candidates had the right idea with everyone in at any income level being able to do their taxes on a 3" x 5" notecard and completely doing away with all of the loopholes that only benefit the poor & the rich.


----------



## ssnvet

I think the index card tax return was first championed by Steve Forbes, back when he ran for president.


----------



## mojapitt

This morning I am going through what I see retirement as being, "Should I have 3 pieces of bacon or 4?"


----------



## bandit571

Have the fourth one.

Morning to ya…..visit with the Lung Doctor this afternoon…

Got below 40 degrees around here, last night…..anything below 50 should be banned..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> ... everyone in at any income level being able to do their taxes on a 3" x 5" notecard and completely doing away with all of the loopholes that only benefit the poor & the rich…
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That will never happen. The reason the code is so complex is because every little loophole in the law has some lobbyist, or some lawmaker who got it in there to benefit his constituents, or more likely, to get extra votes. Then one loophole closes another loophole, so yet another loop has to be holed, and the cycle continues. It will never change because lawmakers will never change. It's human nature to micromanage and over complicate things.

The tax code is also a powerful tool for affecting human behavior. By incentivizing certain things, and penalizing others, they can manage what people do. Government will never give up that kind of power.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Mid 40's early but heading for mid 70's later. Almost summer again.

Monte why stop at 4 pieces?

Had some things from my old construction days I do not need anymore. Listed them on CL and found out they look all night long. Maybe it does work.


----------



## DS

> This morning I am going through what I see retirement as being, "Should I have 3 pieces of bacon or 4?"
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Apparently, Monte retired on pork belly futures…


----------



## rhybeka

speaking of taxes, are craft fairs really worth it considering the cut the gov't takes? I'm only looking to sell small items - most likely nothing more than say $40 at most. but if I sell $800 worth in a few weekends and the gov't is going to take $400… guess I have to answer if the ~16 hours I spend is worth $400?


----------



## Festus56

Here is a couple pictures of my new coping sled I made this last weekend. Works great, not sure why I waited so long for one.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, Craft shows can give you heartburn on a good day. Yes you can make extra money,but you definitely earn it. The right items do well. But too many people make what they think is cool and it doesn't sell. There's no doubt in my mind that you can do a little research and find something that you can make that will sell. There's also a few things that you should do (or not do) in your booth that can help you sell. Don't be afraid to call me.


----------



## mojapitt

Really nice work Mark.


----------



## mojapitt

I am using my tablet right now because the phone is completely locked up. Waiting at the phone store to stop on it in front of them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> ... if I sell $800 worth in a few weekends and the gov t is going to take $400… guess I have to answer if the ~16 hours I spend is worth $400?
> 
> - rhybeka


You would have to sell hundreds of thousands or dollars worth to pay a 50% tax rate. Also consider that the materials used are deductible, as well as the booth space, etc. If you paid 10% of each sale in taxes, I'd be surprised. The real problem with craft shows is the folks who want to pay Walmart prices for homemade goods.


----------



## CharlesNeil

After this many years in business, A good CPA is essential .


----------



## mojapitt

If you try to compete with Wal-Mart, you're wasting your time and you will not make any money.

You know technology. Find something you can make for that group.


----------



## mojapitt

> After this many years in business, A good CPA is essential .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


So is alcohol and medication


----------



## CharlesNeil

+ 1 Monte


----------



## StumpyNubs

> After this many years in business, A good CPA is essential .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Every year I say I'm going to get one. But every year it takes so long to get all the records together and sorted out that it's too late to get one with enough time before the deadline to do anything other than just fill out the forms, which I can do just fine.

Maybe I'll take the 2016 taxes I just did to someone to look over. He can always amend them.


----------



## Gene01

Twelve grand buys a good bit of a CPA's time.
When I was in business, my CPA actually paid for herself, plus.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I agree Gene … totally


----------



## CharlesNeil

I agree Gene … totally


----------



## bigblockyeti

Another, usually far less popular option is to make less money.


----------



## mojapitt

I did find a good phone geek who seems to have fixed the problems with my phone.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, life takes enough from you. No need to try to earn less.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal on the phone Monte. Now it won't have to have an "accident".


----------



## mojapitt

An accident to the phone was getting very close.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a presentation to give at the Midland, MI Woodworker's Guild this evening. I was going to turn it down (I've been turning most stuff down these days while I wrap up the router book.) But Midland is my home town, and I've never been to that guild. It just seemed like it may be fun. We'll see how it goes.

Tonight's topic: Advanced Router and Table Saw Techniques.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Advanced techniques to not cut your finger off.

I LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## 000

Cash is King,
I always offer a discount for cash. Without saying, the reason is obvious.

Somehow I always mess up and end up applying material from a cash job to a non cash job.
My non cash jobs show less profit, bummer!

I'm going to have my accountant try to fix that. ...........not :>/


----------



## mojapitt

To all normal members here.

As you know, a few of us went to Andy's place last weekend as a show of support. Those who were there saw what him and Carol are going through. I am going to take one of the slabs that I brought home and make a "support bench" for them. Essentially, it will be a double waterfall with the names of the Stumpy members on the legs. The idea is that the legs support the bench and we support them. Anyone who DOESN'T WANT TO HAVE YOUR NAME ON IT, PM ME. Otherwise I will automatically put your name on it.


----------



## Gene01

*GREAT* idea Monte. Taking your time to build that will be appreciated by all. Andy and carol will be ecstatic. 
You be a good man!


----------



## mojapitt

I will have to pick out the best piece displaying the Quarter-sawn sycamore. He's still sharp enough to critique a lesser one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I will have to pick out the best piece displaying the Quarter-sawn sycamore. He s still sharp enough to critique a lesser one.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't I know it.


----------



## mojapitt

It will have to be the absolute center slabs. It's the only one that is 100% Quarter-sawn.


----------



## mojapitt

> I will have to pick out the best piece displaying the Quarter-sawn sycamore. He s still sharp enough to critique a lesser one.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Don t I know it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, you did take most of the abuse over it.


----------



## mojapitt

For those not familiar with Quarter-sawn Sycamore


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that is very nice and how will the names be put into the legs?


----------



## mojapitt

Not completely decided. I am Not good enough to router it all in. So probably printed.

Taking suggestions.


----------



## bandit571

Know anyone with a lazer engraver?

Now, try to get this catchy little tune out of your head….by Todd Rundgren..

" I don't wanna work, I just want to play on the drums all day.."


----------



## firefighterontheside

I discovered today that my shop scissors are also a bottle opener, perfect since my beer fridge is in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know if Mark could cut those


----------



## mojapitt

Now I have to get a beer fridge to keep up with Bill


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's not a beer fridge unless it has a beer magnet on it…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, then you need a make a handle for the "Church Key".....

Logos, from the 1870s..









Iron and chipbreaker had their own logos…


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, do you have a "shine" fridge in your shop?


----------



## Festus56

> I don t know if Mark could cut those
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte I could burn in everyone's signature. I sign a lot of my projects that way. Just need a good black and white copy on the computer. Takes about 7 minutes to do one like this.


----------



## mojapitt

How big of piece can you burn? Probably looking at 16" wide and 19" tall.


----------



## mojapitt

I can trade you some wood for your work.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe everyone can send you a picture of their signature?


----------



## Festus56

I can set the laser on any flat area. Can only burn about 12×14 in one shot but with signatures I would just re-position when needed.


----------



## Gene01

Just first names would be faster. Your logo is neat. The burn looks fairly deep. Do you burn twice or is your laser that powerful. 
My son is done playing with mine. We're going to pick it up this weekend. Then I get to play.


----------



## Festus56

No pay needed for a project like that. Just need to get my laser next to your piece of wood. pictures should work as long as they are on white paper. I just ran mine through the scanner to get it digital.


----------



## Festus56

Gene that one was burned twice. That is ash wood which does not burn easy. Time wise it does not matter to me if just first names or however you want it to look.


----------



## mojapitt

Well, I could still give you some wood if you stop by


----------



## Festus56

Guess I need to plan a trip that way. How soon are you going to be working on this? Also is that wood fine grain or open like oak? Never been around any of that stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a hardwood with Janka rating of 700. Oak is about 1300.


----------



## mojapitt

Ash is rated at 1320


----------



## GaryC

For years, I've been told that I should have been an MD instead of a PhD because my hand writing is so bad. But, I'll fake one and send it to you.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, it would be easy for me to have the wood ready any time


----------



## mojapitt

You're Dr Gary?


----------



## GaryC

Just Gary. I don't do the Dr. stuff


----------



## bandit571

Just leave mine as Bandit…..nobody can read my handwriting…even me….
and nobody knows me as Steven around here, anyway..









Or…maybe this one?


----------



## GaryC

Are you saying you want to be called Cheezy???


----------



## Festus56

Maybe we can try for next weekend. Have to see how it works out. As long as I have all the needed signatures should not be to bad.

Should burn nice then. Ash and oak are the worst for getting a good detail.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe everyone that wants can post signature here and Mark can copy?


----------



## CFrye

For security reasons, I don't think it is a good idea to be posting signatures on line. Maybe we could email them to you, Mark?


----------



## Festus56

I will try yours tomorrow Monte but may need to be a little bolder on the P and the cross on the tt. In the laser screen it looks a little light but we will see. Might have to use a black ink.

Will be able to try everyones and make sure they work before burning on the good stuff this way.


----------



## Festus56

That is a good idea Candy. Can send them to [email protected] if you want.


----------



## mojapitt

I did mine over. Sent it to you.

You're right Candy, went through the whole identity theft before.


----------



## Festus56

The one you texted me should work well Monte


----------



## 000

> Maybe everyone that wants can post signature here and Mark can copy?
> 
> deleted
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now if you could just send me a blank check. Don't worry about signing it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll send you something Mark.


----------



## mojapitt

Checks are passe. I also use Lifelock after the ex-wife.


----------



## mojapitt

You're lucky jbay, i generally don't give autographs


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, maybe I should send you a piece to try?


----------



## Festus56

Was going to look at the chart but would that be like birch?


----------



## mojapitt

Since Sycamore is a member of the Maple family (I think), maybe soft maple?


----------



## Festus56

Should not be a problem. I will try a sample of maple tomorrow


----------



## bandit571

If one looks at the leg vise on my workbench….the "chop" IS Sycamore…..rived from a 6×6 barn beam…..might even be quarter sawn? I don't recommend it for saw handles..too soft. 


















And the 6×6 beams…


----------



## rhybeka

> ... if I sell $800 worth in a few weekends and the gov t is going to take $400… guess I have to answer if the ~16 hours I spend is worth $400?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> You would have to sell hundreds of thousands or dollars worth to pay a 50% tax rate. Also consider that the materials used are deductible, as well as the booth space, etc. If you paid 10% of each sale in taxes, I d be surprised. The real problem with craft shows is the folks who want to pay Walmart prices for homemade goods.
> 
> - StumpyNubs





> Beka, Craft shows can give you heartburn on a good day. Yes you can make extra money,but you definitely earn it. The right items do well. But too many people make what they think is cool and it doesn t sell. There s no doubt in my mind that you can do a little research and find something that you can make that will sell. There s also a few things that you should do (or not do) in your booth that can help you sell. Don t be afraid to call me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks guys  I'm getting pulled in the direction of craft storage (for better or worse). There's a lot of competition in that area online - mainly Etsy and Stampin' Storage. It's essentially boxes so I get why. I've noticed not many storage vendors at the smaller craft shows. LOTS of supply vendors (paper, ink, etc) though. I'm trying to think of ways to do some of this stuff that may set me apart from the other folks doing it even if it's just little things. Thinking about offering the option of 1/2" ply OR 3/4" ply for those who abuse their storage. Another thought is to do a removable plexiglass sliding door on the front. I've also thought about trying to have a shorter lead time (one place I found was 4-6 weeks), but since I haven't even prototyped anything yet that will have to wait. Thought time doesn't cost me anything thankfully. I just don't want to get slammed when it comes tax time if I've only made say 2k in the craft show circuit which may be enough to cover expenses and materials and maybe a bit left to buy a new ROS 

Yes, I've had coffee this morning. XD


----------



## rhybeka

> If one looks at the leg vise on my workbench….the "chop" IS Sycamore…..rived from a 6×6 barn beam…..might even be quarter sawn? I don t recommend it for saw handles..too soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 6×6 beams…
> 
> - bandit571


I almost asked if the sycamore was from the tractor show


----------



## bandit571

Beams were from an old carriage house/garage that had fallen down….long ago, when I was using a polebarn for a shop….these helped to make a bench, back then…









7 years ago…..I think…


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know the technology world at all Beka. But that group does spend money on their passion. Look at thing that annoy you or are an inconvenience for gaming/technology things. Odds are, if it bothers you it bothers others as well.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all…

*Monte*... making a "support bench" is an awesome idea.

*Stumpy*... Be polite to all them Dow Chemical boys up in Midland… they've got something going on in the water up there that makes em all giant sized. Played a hockey tournament up there in high school and the "kids" on the home town team were all >6' tall with full beards. Yup… they crushed us.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Mark, I don't have a scanner. Could I mail you a signature? If it won't delay it too much, pm me your mailing address. Thanks.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't really have a time line Gene. Maybe write your signature with a Sharpie, take a picture of it and send him the picture.


----------



## Gene01

Great idea, Monte. Don't know why I didn't think of that. 
Yes I do. )-:


----------



## mojapitt

Hard day of house work today. Boss gets home at 5.


----------



## Gene01

> Hard day of house work today. Boss gets home at 5.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Awww…betcha can't wait.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The guild presentation went well. At least they clapped at the end. There were about 60 people there, which I am told is more than twice their normal attendance. Met some nice folks, including an elderly lady who isn't a woodworker, but she drives her blind husband to every meeting, and does the coffee and cookie duties. Good cookies too.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Stumpy!

@Monte good thought - I'll mull it over to see what I can think of. I know the number of adult gamers my age is pretty decent so if I can think of something good, might be worth it. Too bad a portable gaming environment case made out of wood would be waaaay too heavy and hot!


----------



## ssnvet

*Stumpy*... did you wear maze and blue? or green and white? or did you play it safe with your Red Wings hat?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another bright sunny day here. 45 now but heading for 70 later.

I can PM anyone my mailing address if needed. Usually a good picture works ok as long as the background is white. Only takes a few seconds when I put it in the laser program and I can see what it will look like. As long as it looks like you want it to look I should be able to duplicate it on the wood.

Thats pretty cool Stumpy. Go visit for awhile and get cookies for your time. I found a wood turners guild here that a great learning experience when I can make the meetings.


----------



## diverlloyd

Can you just use diverlloyd for me? I havent signed my signature to anything since my marriage license.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> *Stumpy*... did you wear maze and blue? or green and white? or did you play it safe with your Red Wings hat?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Neither. I wore my iconic Stumpy Nubs vest. But if I had to choose between maize and blue and green and white, it would be the maize and blue.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh… he pulls for Meeeeeechigan, does he?

:^p


----------



## mojapitt

Sprayed boxelder bugs this morning. Annual feeding.

Vacuumed carpeting. Now the kitchen and dining room.


----------



## Festus56

Like this ?


----------



## diverlloyd

Well that is a ton nicer then anything I could do.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

PURRRRRRRTTTTTTTYYYYYYYY!!!! Monte, awesome idea.


----------



## mojapitt

I am done cleaning. I realize that it's not to OCD standards, but I think I will be allowed to sleep in the house tonight.


----------



## Cricket

Life is good…


----------



## rhybeka

looks good, Cricket!!

Think I'm coming down with something.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
Is that you first woodworking project?
It's better than Marty's!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mark, My signature is Here


----------



## Festus56

That will work Gene


----------



## GaryC

I practiced for hours


----------



## mudflap4869

Where are the marshmallows, hot dogs and cider?


----------



## mojapitt

The one I posted and sent to Mark isn't my actual signature. My real signature is pretty much illegible.


----------



## mojapitt

Wife has been gone 30 days. 29 hour trip home. Thought I would buy nice supper for her (pick her up in 1-1/2 hours). Nope, she wants to go to the store for groceries and she will cook supper herself.

Did I mention that she's a little stubborn?


----------



## mojapitt

> Where are the marshmallows, hot dogs and cider?
> 
> - mudflap4869


How about bacon and bourbon?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Life is good…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


OOOO :0 cricket is burning "GASP" wood. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, Did you find the wood I left you?


----------



## mojapitt

We can only hope that wood was truly no good.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, let me know when someone is coming by for the wood maybe a day ahead of time.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here is Monte when he first drove up



















It is so hard to stand up straight but I am going to make a point of it to try now.

Thank you so much Monte for stopping over


----------



## mojapitt

You have a beautiful place Arlin


----------



## mojapitt

It was a pleasure meeting you Arlin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello. I had to come to work today and couldn't play til now.


----------



## mojapitt

I go back to reality tomorrow


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Arlin, that building is coming along nicely.


----------



## Festus56

Got it Gary


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home Leanna!


> I go back to reality tomorrow
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Me too. Yay? One of the day shift nurses is having surgery on his shoulder and I get to be his fill-in for a few weeks. Yesterday and today was ENPC (Emergency Nursing Pediatric Course) Class and certification. All 4 of us that went from my hospital passed the first time through. Yay! Good for 4 years. Whew!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yay. I just had PHTLS refresher. Good for another year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cricket,
> Is that you first woodworking project?
> It s better than Marty s!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Nobody burns better then me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What! Leanna's home???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, just put me down for a boxcarmarty…..


----------



## Gene01

Just got back from the Senior Citizen's Center. They tell me I'm good for another month.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, just put me down for a boxcarmarty…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ok will do.

Monte if it works out I may just bring my laser along and do them at your place if we had all the names by then. Otherwise I will do it here.

Burned a few on a test piece of plywood today. The borders around them are for reference so I know if they need expanded when I do the finished piece.


----------



## mojapitt

I like it Mark. Those who don't send something, we'll make something up.

For Sandra, use her name and '74


----------



## mojapitt

We also need Super Dave, William, Bags, Ham


----------



## mojapitt

Bill is making a list


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have a list tomorrow. I'll check it twice. Had no,time today.


----------



## mojapitt

On your list, is Marty and Randy naughty or nice?


----------



## firefighterontheside

American sycamore is not related to maple. It is of the genus, platanus which includes other new world sycamores. European sycamores are actually maples, but called sycamore. I didn't know most of that until a few minutes ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> On your list, is Marty and Randy naughty or nice?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Do you have to ask?


----------



## ssnvet

I PM'd mark my request for the pyrography….

very creative right brain stuff :^p


----------



## mojapitt

Just looked it up Bill. Still don't really understand what it's really related to. Guess doesn't really matter.


----------



## mojapitt

We also need Sue, Jeff and Doe


----------



## ssnvet

Well today has been a whirlwind, as the transmission on my car has been acting up and I just did a bunch of research and diagnosed the problem….. it's a known GM defect and I'm way beyond the warranty period. It's been getting steadily worse and think it's going to crap out on me any time. Repair is estimated from $3-4K, and I have no intention of pumping that much money into a 9 year old car with 120,000 miles on it.

We've been debating our next vehicle for some time and settled on a Honda CRV (I'm tired of getting stuck in my own driveway).... we were just hoping that it was going to be 2-3 years from now. So we went to look and test drive tonight and Mrs. Mainiac liked what she saw…. so we're going to bite the bullet.

I need a car payment like I need a hole in the head… but have no interest in pumping $ into a lost cause. I'm just hoping that since it still runs, they'll give me something for the trade in.

Not the way I typically like to do business, but in the final analysis, we were going to have to do this sooner or later… it just turned out to be sooner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer Matt, but you'll enjoy the new vehicle. This year I've put about $6000 in my 8 year old truck with 165,000 miles. I think it'll be worth it if I can get to about 200,000 and still have a decent trade in amount.


----------



## Festus56

A lot of names. Anyone who does not request a preference I will use their screen name and the first name. Will that work?


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds good Mark.


----------



## Festus56

My list is up to 25 now


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll scan my signature tomorrow.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte/Mark - Great ideas to make the bench and put our names on it. My LJ name is my real name, so I would be Don Don Broussard? I'll send you a picture of my signature.


----------



## mojapitt

There's been many folks wandering through here


----------



## Festus56

Stumpy and Don that will work. Can send them to my e-mail if you do not want them online here. [email protected]


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I go back to reality tomorrow
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Bill

My wife had a call earlier today from the guys who were are going to put in the garage door. They were supposed to do it last Tuesday and today when they called they asked if it was now OK to get it done. We just shook our heads and I told her they were playing a mind game as in not wanting to admit they are a week late and instead of saying we blew the schedule and admitting it. 
What ever happened to personal responsibility and admitting they did something dumb.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mark

What are you doing names for?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, Did you find the wood I left you?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Per the picture it looked like you put it in the garage part but I have not been out there for a few days so will get to it maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I am making a bench for Andy with all of our names on it. Hopefully it will help him feel better.


----------



## rhybeka

d'awww - can I be on it too?? 

not feeling the best but at least it's just my sinuses. no fever so I'm not contagious….for now at least. I'll just sit myself over here in the corner.


----------



## mojapitt

Belated, you're on it.

I think Candy would agree that just because you don't feel contagious, you're not. Better take the rest of the week off and relax.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who's Belated?


----------



## Gene01

Belated Jones. Don't you know him? Everybody knows him.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I just realized what auto-correct did to me. Hopefully it was obviously supposed to be Beka.


----------



## mojapitt

We crossed 3000 posts for the 4th time.


----------



## rhybeka

bahahaha - I knew it was supposed to be me 

#3008 ftw!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I sent you a PM with a list of names that I could think of.


----------



## mojapitt

I am Going to build and sand the bench, then turn it over to Mark for names. Then I will spray the lacquer.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's my signature. How is this being financed? Even if the materials cost is minimal, what about the time, and the expense to get it to where it's going? Maybe we should we kick in some money?


----------



## mojapitt

I am paying. It's technically my project for my friend. I have no problem with that. Mark is generously helping.


----------



## ssnvet

well… now it turns out that the transmission on my car may be covered under a special warranty extension after all.

Of course, we just put $500 on the CC to hold the CRV for us.

I'm so confused :^o


----------



## StumpyNubs

Okee-Dokee. If you change your mind, PM me.


----------



## Gene01

> well… now it turns out that the transmission on my car may be covered under a special warranty extension after all.
> 
> Of course, we just put $500 on the CC to hold the CRV for us.
> 
> I m so confused :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Can you cancel?


----------



## mojapitt

Tough call Matt. Sounds like a decision for the wife to make.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

This is fun. Am over 30 names now and the list keeps growing.

Stumpy I will do a test in a bit but yours may be a little light. Will let you know. Never know for sure until I can see it burn.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, what size is yours? I thought mine was 10w but it's only 1.6. If it'll do what I want, I may upgrade for speed.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I am Going to build and sand the bench, then turn it over to Mark for names. Then I will spray the lacquer.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If there is still time can you add me as well to the bench.


----------



## Festus56

No problem Arlin. Yours was one of the first on the list.


----------



## Festus56

That is the same as mine Gene. It works well for most projects. Does take more time on harder wood. I usually start it then work on something else until it finishes. For what I have invested I am happy with it.

Works well for doing my signature and branding projects as that was what it was bought for. Just found out it is fun to use for a lot more things. If this one ever quits me I will upgrade to a more powerful model.


----------



## ssnvet

> Can you cancel?
> - Gene Howe


I think if I had called them first thing this a.m. it would not have been a problem, but the reason we acted impulsively was because they had a lady coming in today to look at this specific car. These CRVs are super popular up here in blizzard country… apparently they have a hard time getting the popular colors.



> Tough call Matt. Sounds like a decision for the wife to make.
> - Monte Pittman


I have finally learned that I can't go car shopping with my wife. While I think it's fun to look at and compare cars (hey, I worked as an engineering intern at the GM tech center once upon a time, so I got Motor City blood :^) but she thinks it is boring and stressful, so she says "let's buy it" to the first one that meets her basic needs and isn't white.

Not that I've ever been accused of over thinking things before… but this is a once every 10 years, mucho-denaro decision.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Mark. I just sent you an email.


----------



## HerbC

Can you include my username on the bench project?


----------



## mojapitt

You're already on there Herb


----------



## ArlinEastman

> No problem Arlin. Yours was one of the first on the list.
> 
> - Festus56


Just thinking here but is there anyway to capture every ones photo of their faces and burn it into the bench?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Just thinking here but is there anyway to capture every ones photo of their faces and burn it into the bench?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I don't want my face on the seat. I'm sensitive to smells.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, I think that would be a tad bit much. Putting that many of OUR faces on there might be more ugly than Marks laser can handle.


----------



## bandit571

Ya don't want mine on there….I bite!


----------



## Festus56

My laser does not do shading like what would be needed for faces. I have a guy not far away that can but I think they would be so small that would be hard to recognize anyone. And his high powered machine does not run cheap. I have had him do some really high end things before I got mine.

Have 40 names now I think.

Yours did work Stumpy but is kinda light compared to most of the rest. If you want to be as dark as Monte and Bill you could try one with a fine tip sharpie. Here is what some look like.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My mug would kill his laser…


----------



## diverlloyd

My face would break the seat.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Seeing Eddies on there sure makes me miss him even more.


----------



## mojapitt

It was my decision to include Rex and Eddie, right or wrong


----------



## DIYaholic

> It was my decision to include Rex and Eddie, right or wrong
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wouldn't have it any other way…. SO right!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll get out my autograph Sharpie and post a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Randy how do you want your name? Just Randy or something like this?








That works Stumpy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Mark.
Beka is Rhybeka with a K. Not a C. Or was it Belated?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I hope you aren't cheering for the Yankees


----------



## Festus56

Sorry Beka my bad. I fixed it


----------



## mojapitt

"The" slab has been selected




























Mark, the legs are width shown and 19" high.


----------



## mojapitt

Any butterflies will be made from the Jatoba that I got from Andy.


----------



## 000

> Any butterflies will be made from the Jatoba that I got from Andy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You mean moths…? :>/


----------



## DIYaholic

Mark,
That works for me.
THANKS!!!


----------



## mojapitt

The bends will be at both bulges on the live edge. Makes the seat about 46" long.


----------



## mojapitt

Jbay, it's a Rockler jig. Call them and tell them to redesign it.


----------



## 000

> Jbay, it s a Rockler jig. Call them and tell them to redesign it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I understand, I just don't like them fat. (It's just me, personal preference )
I think thinner looks more custom.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mark no offense taken 

my head cold seems to have moved up from my throat into my head and ears. I'm not running a fever so hopefully the decongestant/expectorants will help clear it out.

Didn't feel like working power tools last night would be a smart idea so I practiced my handsaw cuts. 









Think I got the moxon vise set up properly after I took this shot. All of my cuts were angling left on the back side and I couldn't figure out why. Lowered the board a good inch and some and cuts got better  will have to practice some more before I start practicing dovetails. appears I need to re-watch some videos on laying them out without dividers. I suck at anything that requires math.

BTW - TGIF!


----------



## bandit571

I see the skin doctor today, and see what the biopsy showed….

Rude wake-up…..apparently I had rolled over the wrong way….and wound up on my back…on the floor…OW! That will leave a few marks….Landed hip and shoulder first…and I don't bounce.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, the last time I fell out of bed, I was in my 20s and inebriated. Didn't hurt a bit. At least, I didn't feel it.

Started rehab on a a Stanley Bailey 5 1/2 bench plane yesterday. Watched Sellers do a similar one. He had his done in an hour. Mine's a bit rougher. Though, the tote and knob are good. There was a hundred years of shavings packed around the frog. Looked like mostly hardwood. Gonna soak most of the metal in vinegar. Got several more awaiting restoration.


----------



## Cricket

Just checking in…


----------



## rhybeka

Any reason why I couldn't use 3/4" 'mdf for a small parts TS sled?


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't know "in" needed to be checked


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, the MDF would be fine. My first crosscut sled was from mdf and worked fine. I would consider using hardwood for the fence part of it though. Screws into thin bits of mdf don't hold well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I checked my "in" and it's fine.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the reminder, Cricket. Checked mine and it needed calibration.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just saw a comment that said "If I had a brain like yours I wouldn't put underwear on it!"..... Coffee is still coming out of my nose.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New signature for the bench project, as requested-


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill thanks! I have some scrap 3/4" ply I can use for the fence. Just looking to use some of the larger mdf pieces I have and in case I get another saw I'll have practice building a sled  I have hardwood for the runners so should be good to go!


----------



## diverlloyd

That's a good one Stumpy.


----------



## mojapitt

Tragic event in the cafeteria this morning. The spilled an entire pan of bacon on the floor and had to throw it away.

I am still in shock.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mm bacon, I'm out of bacon sad times.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice day here but going to be windy. Maybe take the leaves from our place to the neighbors.

That is a good signature Stumpy

Does the 10 second rule not apply in the cafeteria? That is a bad deal.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte - I hope the hospital has counselors to help witnesses cope with that tragedy.

Cricket - I hope Monte's report doesn't scar you.

Matt - Crap (on the deposit) but sounds like potentially good news on the warranty. I would do the warranty work on the current vehicle so you could sell it if y'all go through with buying the CRV.


----------



## Festus56

Don were you still going to send me your signature?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Tragic event in the cafeteria this morning. The spilled an entire pan of bacon on the floor and had to throw it away.
> 
> I am still in shock.
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> Does the 10 second rule not apply in the cafeteria? That is a bad deal.
> 
> - Festus56


I wouldn't care if they spilled it on the floor of a public restroom in a Jersey truck stop. It's still bacon…


----------



## mojapitt

That's why you're our hero Stumpy


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps….

GM is weaseling out of the transmission repair…. apparently, the 6 speed auto in my 2009 Saturn is one - # different than the other three 6 speed autos they used in 2009 Saturns. And lucky me has the one that's not covered, even though my symptoms of my failure (dropping out of 3rd and 5th rear and making clunking sounds) are identical to those listed in the warranty extension…. so no love for me.

I told them to leave it out back with the keys on the visor and I'd retrieve it tonight. So I'll baby it into the Honda dealer and take whatever pathetic trade in he'll give me.

Looking on the bright side…. a spiffy new CRV will be in my driveway satruday.

Looking on the dim side…. I'll be indentured to Honda Credit for the next 4 years.


----------



## mojapitt

I guess this damages future for CNC also?


----------



## Festus56

That stinks Matt. Sounds like they are messing with you. I dislike people and companies like that.

Enjoy the new one !!


----------



## HerbC

Thanks Monte…

Herb


----------



## TaySC

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/243409

Anyone have any suggestions on this?


----------



## mojapitt

I am not familiar with Laguna. Maybe Charles or Stumpy?


----------



## ssnvet

*Mark*... I think GM bureaucracy is the problem, not the dealer. It turns out that I'm acquainted with the service scheduler (lives down the road from me), and he says they could submit a claim to GM after they tore the trainy apart and identified the cause of the failure, and that there's a pretty good chance they might pay a % of the cost. But there's no way of knowing how much or guaranty that they'd pay anything at all, and I'm not willing to get stuck holding the bag for a $4K+ repair on a 9 year old car with 120,000 miles on it.

I trust Honda engines and transmissions… GM… not so much

*Monte*.... CNC project is back on indefinite hold. At least I got the design wrapped up and some of the frame and linear motion parts made.


----------



## Gene01

That's a real bummer, Matt. Don't ya just hate it when life's necessities get in the way of toys and fun. Sounds like you made a wise decision, thrust upon you like that. 
On the bright side, I'll bet you'll love the Honda.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tay, I think why me gave you some good advice. Do your adjusting and just turn the wheel by hand and watch the blade. Do not turn on the machine until it tracks well by hand turning. I wouldn't think you should need to adjust the bottom wheel.


----------



## bandit571

Lump on arm…..nothing but a cyst…nothing to worry about, according to the Doctor…

On the way back home, ....stopped at a BARN SALE!.....They had a table full of things I like, and a bucket full of drills…
Picked this one for a $5 bill…









Says Craftsman on the crank handle and..









Looks like it might have been a Millers Falls made item..









Maybe a No. 2-01? Even had a pair of drill bits in the handle. 
Wonder IF I can return it to Sears…if it should mess up?


----------



## TaySC

> Tay, I think why me gave you some good advice. Do your adjusting and just turn the wheel by hand and watch the blade. Do not turn on the machine until it tracks well by hand turning. I wouldn t think you should need to adjust the bottom wheel.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I rewatched the video a few times and think I figured it out. The adjustor knob was turned way too far one direction. I had been trying to tweak it with that, but had never turned it nearly far enough to correct it. Once I reached the video and found out that clockwise was the direction I needed to go, I just went a good ways that way and it finally started tracking correctly.

The 3/4" blade is now tracking very well on the top tire and by hand the thing works great. On the bottom tire it seems to track forward a little, but not so much that it messes anything up….. just wondering why the bottom tire doesn't track dead center like the top one now is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had 2 band saws and I've never seen the bottom tire track the same as the top. It's not necessary as long as it's not running off the bottom to make it track on the upper.


----------



## Gene01

Tay, is there a thrust bearing on your lower guide?


----------



## TaySC

Bill, that's what someone else was saying, so I think I'll stop stressing over it.

Gene, thrust bearing? I haven't gotten into setting the guides yet so I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ snot nose - er- snotty nose is back.

@Matt that sucks :\ we are in a similar boat with our Montego - 120k and a rack/pinion has been going bad for a few years now. Sears has been fixing it under warranty but I don't think we'll get lucky much longer. We were heavily considering the honda pilot ( we haul a lot of stuff when we visit family, dogs, etc), but then decided to back burner it for a bit and consider downsizing vehicles which would mean even more test driving. Ugh.

Had a fire in the fire pit tonight while I cleaned up in the backyard. put some stakes in trying to visualize the new shop and the decks, et all. Already thinking I'll need to increase the width of the one deck and move it out from the existing patio a bit which I don't want to do since that will mean pouring more concrete or something since I"m not putting grass in there… I really wish we'd have better luck with a landscape designer than we have had. think I'll go back to practicing hand sawing…not nearly as brain intensive as the other stuff…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Tragic event in the cafeteria this morning. The spilled an entire pan of bacon on the floor and had to throw it away.
> 
> I am still in shock.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Obviously the 10 second rule wasn't applied here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a 3 second rule here at the house, I have 3 seconds before Checkers is on it…..


----------



## mojapitt

I always love before and after pictures


----------



## mojapitt

Don't know why I got a double post. But I don't remember why I do many things.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, in their prime, my Labradors would never let it hit the floor.


----------



## boxcarmarty

She waits to see if I'm gonna pick it up before she claims it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you never said yes or no, but we're putting your name on Andy's bench now whether you want to or not. Thought I would tell you.


----------



## CFrye

> She waits to see if I m gonna pick it up before she claims it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


One of you is off in the head…I think I know which one it is.

Monte, are you sure you didn't go dumpster diving after they threw out the bacon?
Beautiful quad bookmatching!


----------



## mojapitt

Food doesn't go in dumpster, it goes to the garbage disposal. I checked.


----------



## mojapitt

Now I have 2 coffee table tops that need bases


----------



## firefighterontheside

Striking before and afters….


----------



## GaryC

Monte….that's some pretty cool stuff. I gotta give it a try


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone got a good idea what kind of base I should use on a couple coffee tables? I am thinking of something simple.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, that really stinks GM is backing out of the warranty promise. I trust some of their engines and a very few of their transmissions but it didn't matter when we were shopping two months ago as we needed a new minivan and they & Ford have been out of that game for a while.

Monte, that table looks fantastic both before and after, you must have gotten very little kerf loss between the matches to get everything looking so close to perfectly symmetrical. I had a moment of silence for the pig(s) that gave their life for the bacon that never got eaten, such a shame.


----------



## Festus56

> Marty, you never said yes or no, but we re putting your name on Andy s bench now whether you want to or not. Thought I would tell you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> Mark, just put me down for a boxcarmarty…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


He did tell the printer Monte. LOL !!


----------



## MontanaBob

Really nice table tops Monte. You probably already have the size in here somewhere but I didn't see it… So what size are those tops?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Bob, both tops are 24" x 48"


----------



## Gene01

Headed down the mountain in a couple hours. Cya in a few.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Anyone got a good idea what kind of base I should use on a couple coffee tables? I am thinking of something simple.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Make each leg from a stack of Styrofoam McDonalds coffee cups, reinforced with epoxy.


----------



## mojapitt

> Anyone got a good idea what kind of base I should use on a couple coffee tables? I am thinking of something simple.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Make each leg from a stack of Styrofoam McDonalds coffee cups, reinforced with epoxy.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Tremendously innovative idea sir


----------



## bandit571

Maybe something like this?









Just simple curves










Or use the lathe for an afternoon…


----------



## mojapitt

I like the idea bandit.I want simple.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunny day here but going to be windy. Maybe take the leaves from our place to the neighbors. Was 42 early but going to 56 later. A little cool down for a few days

Besides playing with all the signatures for the bench I have been busy in the shop. Making picture frames for my niece for her 3 kids. She wants them fancy with their names on the frame and maybe incorporate leather in somehow. Designing as I go. Have them all together so now guess I need to decide what next. Going to a friends to run them through his big sander to get them all even this morning then will do some inlays.

Now I might be in the cabinet business for a bit too. A friend has rentals and when the tenants left they stole some kitchen cabinets and just wrecked others. Will have to replace all the laminate on the tops that are left too so everything matches. Wants a price so he can argue with the insurance company.


----------



## mojapitt

These were to be thrown in the construction dumpster to go to the landfill. So to help the landfill, I chose to dispose of them at my place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Free cabinets are always good.


----------



## mojapitt

What do you think this weighs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

About 3 trees.


----------



## rhybeka

It weighs ouch.

Anybody know the best way to wash duck canvas? Asking for a friend.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I just got an email from the Wisconsin Woodworker's Guild, not asking me come speak, but instead asking me to donate something which they could sell, so they might bring in a "high end speaker."

Evidently I'm not "high end" enough, but a donation would help them find someone better


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, that's just weird.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy they will use you money to pay Charles


----------



## rhybeka

after a shower and a slight nap I'm feeling a bit more human. Hanging out with dogs for the whole morning is a tough job! Watching this old house reruns. I can't imagine how much these homeowners spent on this remodel - it's amazing. I was glad to see this year they are doing something a bit more for 'normal' people.

Off to watch some vids about handsawing/dovetailing.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> These were to be thrown in the construction dumpster to go to the landfill. So to help the landfill, I chose to dispose of them at my place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Goodness Monte A lot of guys including me would love to have stuff like that. Why don't they ask the public before tossing them away?

Some day I am going to learn how to make drawers and cupboards for the walls and some for the floors to put counter space on things.
I want to also make drawers under the table saw for measuring tools, blades and other things just for that.


----------



## Festus56

That was just plain rude of them Stumpy !!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> What do you think this weighs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am just wondering how much epoxy went into that? 50 or 100 gallons or more?


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… nice score

Stumpy… your on their mailing list and got the generic form email

The deed is done…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Matt. Let it snow.


----------



## mojapitt

Hate snow


----------



## mojapitt

The hospital probably throws out a couple houses worth of cabinets every year. Every remodel needs new millwork. The amount of waste is astonishing.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Matt!  I know the loan isn't but I'm sure you guys will like driving it!

I hope we get snow this year - I miss wearing my carhart lined bibs 

@monte want to send some my way? I have a workshop to outfit next year


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, we have enough in storage to fill your house. But anything that doesn't match the new corporate color scheme gets pitched.


----------



## theoldfart

Matt, nice car.

I bought mine this past March. Went from a bare bones base model 04 Tacoma to the All the Bells and Whistles Touring model.

We took it to S Dakota and Montana this past September. Really comfortable ride and the turbo handled the fast highways out there no problem.


----------



## bandit571

Matt: my son works at the factory that makes the windows for that vehicle….among quite a few others. Said he hated working on that line. Factory is here in Bellefontaine, OH….


----------



## bandit571

Garage sale find today…a Loray Sharpener kit….$1 Seems complete, has a little bit of oil left in the bottle. Need to find a spot to use it at….

Might try to do a bit of cooking in a bit….woke up with a migraine, and it has stuck around all day long…

Had to go to the movies, tonight…Madea's BOO 2 was showing….


----------



## mojapitt

Wife wants me to take her to a movie sometime. But she wants to go to a chick flick type. Gag.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Came home from the soccer tourney to find 7 chickens roosting in my garage. Apparently they got trapped in there when we left. 6 were on a wood shelf and 1 was on a bandsaw I have out there. Then I put them all in the coop, but one decided to come back out and fly up to the coop roof. Dumb animals.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy… your on their mailing list and got the generic form email
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


No, he started the email by telling me about how much he enjoys my work, etc. Not a form email.

I don't think he meat it how it sounded. He must lack people skills. I'll send them something.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, tell them if they raise enough money they can hire you?


----------



## mojapitt

They didn't crap on "new" bandsaw did they Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> They didn t crap on "new" bandsaw did they Bill?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, but they did on old tablesaw.


----------



## DIYaholic

Houston BEAT the N.Y. Skankees
& are going to the World Series….

Go LA Dodgers!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I share your glee that the Yankees lost. However, I will root for Houston. Their community needs the moral uplift.

Ok, I hate the Dodgers


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm a National Leaguer….
They play REAL baseball….
No DH!!!
Go Dodgers!!!


----------



## Festus56

We are good with the Yankees gone also. Happy for Houston !!

We like Texas !!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Beka, we have enough in storage to fill your house. But anything that doesn t match the new corporate color scheme gets pitched.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well Monte

If you could same about 4 cabinets for the floor and 5' of cupboards for the walls you can bring them down next year and maybe Beka will have some wheels to pick up hers as well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Beka, we have enough in storage to fill your house. But anything that doesn t match the new corporate color scheme gets pitched.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well Monte

If you could same about 4 cabinets for the floor and 5' of cupboards for the walls you can bring them down next year and maybe Beka will have some wheels to pick up hers as well.


> Wife wants me to take her to a movie sometime. But she wants to go to a chick flick type. Gag.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

My whole married live has been watching those kinds with my wife and two daughters and the good ones grow on you. If she likes the Love Comes Softly series I can loan a few of them for you. They have a new one every Easter on TV and after they they go on DVD. Pretty good and they have a Canadian Monte in it as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm with Randy. I will always root for the national league.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> They didn t crap on "new" bandsaw did they Bill?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> No, but they did on old tablesaw.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I was wondering what to do with all this chicken poop, I'll just send it to you to put on yer table saw…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna drop a couple of trees today, one is a silver maple and the other is a pine. Who wants 'em???


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mary, you should hang onto that silver maple. I cut one up that had decent spalting and have used it for several projects.


----------



## mojapitt

> Gonna drop a couple of trees today, one is a silver maple and the other is a pine. Who wants em???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No need to ask, all logs welcome here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice find Yeti…..

I may keep some of the silver maple to make drawer boxes with…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got two yellow pine trees to cut down that are about 30" diameter. My plan is to cut those into 6×6's. Should get more than enough to build my shop addition some day.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, how are you coming on your sawmill?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, how are you coming on your sawmill?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think I have all of the thought bugs worked out, and ready to order the steel…..


----------



## mojapitt

Wish I had 3 phase power out there at mine. Hospital has a 100 hp, 3 phase motor left over from a conversation that would work great.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm still not sure if I wanna go electric and make it stationary in the pole barn, or gas to make it moble outdoors…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I m still not sure if I wanna go electric and make it stationary in the pole barn, or gas to make it moble outdoors…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah, when I have gas, I want to be mobile and outdoors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I m still not sure if I wanna go electric and make it stationary in the pole barn, or gas to make it moble outdoors…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Yeah, when I have gas, I want to be mobile and outdoors.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And so does everyone around you…..


----------



## mojapitt

The whole Russian food thing work against me occasionally


----------



## Mike_in_STL

*Bill*
You need to make a play on that tree down in Springdale agian. I think the county owns the property, and with you're professional affiliation you might have some pull. They've been going gangbusters cleaning that mess up.

*Monte*
Is there a deadline on the signatures? I've been dealing with plumbing issues lately and haven't been paying attention.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Mike. That tree is about all that's left. I was watching for someone to be there the other day and I didn't see anyone. When I see someone, I will stop and talk. I don't believe it belongs to the county though. It was approved to raise a portion of the land out of the flood plain and develop it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So, while we were in Oklahoma, Andy made an offer I couldn't refuse on the sawmill. The sawmill came home with me and I'm currently working on a location to set it up. Before long I will be sawing logs and posting pictures like Andy did. Well, I probably won't send my pictures to Monte to post. Andy also offered some of his shop equipment to Monte and I, so some of that equipment followed us both home.


----------



## mojapitt

I think that's why my back hurts


----------



## mojapitt

So log sawing parties are now at Bill's house.


----------



## bandit571

Cobbled a new Maple wedge for the "good" French plane…..sole still needs work…or it can just sit on the shelf with the other one..

Got two block planes rebuilt, and rehabbed…leaves three more to do….

Inventory found a BUNCH of Poplar boards….may try to cobble something out of them…..there is a little Maple and a bit of Walnut left overs…..Taking a little time off from building things….


----------



## Festus56

Mike you are on the list like this now. Can do your signature instead if you send it to me.


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin the drive from here to you is ~13-15 hours so I'm not sure l'll be driving it! It seems I need to get some box/cabinet building practice in. If I get good enough I'll be doing cabinets for the wife's class room in the basement for craft storage, cabinets for my workshop and possibly cabinets for my kitchen. We'll see though


----------



## rhybeka

> Inventory found a BUNCH of Poplar boards….may try to cobble something out of them…..there is a little Maple and a bit of Walnut left overs…..Taking a little time off from building things….
> 
> - bandit571


I think you need more plane storage


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, is that an LT15? Looks nice! I went to the Paul Bunyan show a few weekends ago to try to figure out which mill I want. I left less certain than when I arrived. There were a few new players and some noticeable no-shows. Mr. Sawmill has what I want (I think) for a very reasonable price but they're out of Arkansas and don't have any dealers in the east. Cook's wasn't there at all, Woodmizer & Norwood both had very extensive displays. The Norwood mills seem to be lacking in quality and the Woodmizers are silly expensive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Yeti, this is an LT15 that was new in 2005. Having seen it operate many times and having used it myself, I'm confident it will be perfect for me. What are you looking for in a sawmill? You probably know this, but the LT15 is on sale for 6995.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Wish I had 3 phase power out there at mine. Hospital has a 100 hp, 3 phase motor left over from a conversation that would work great.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Get it if it is free or dirt cheap and sell it for a motor you can use. Also I am pretty sure you can put 440 3 phase in your shop by an electrician.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The LT15 does fit my needs after several upgrades but then it also costs quite a bit more too. I really like that they hold their value well but to get just a little more power and an axle and a little more capacity results in a significant jump in price.


----------



## mojapitt

Sawmills like everything else keep going up in price. Before you buy make sure you can get logs and that you're dedicated to hard work. Even here I am getting more competition for the logs.


----------



## 000

> Sawmills like everything else keep going up in price. Before you buy make sure you can get logs and that you re dedicated to hard work. Even here I am getting *more competition for the logs*.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You mean you can't just run down to Howdy's and pick up a few?


----------



## mojapitt

> Sawmills like everything else keep going up in price. Before you buy make sure you can get logs and that you re dedicated to hard work. Even here I am getting *more competition for the logs*.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> You mean you can t just run down to Howdy s and pick up a few?
> 
> - jbay


I personally think this is funny because my local grocery store is named Howdy's after the owner who I have got logs from.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Mike you are on the list like this now. Can do your signature instead if you send it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


I can live with this. My chicken scratch handwriting can't even compare. At least you can read that! I'm a lefty, and writing is hard.


----------



## Festus56

> I can live with this. My chicken scratch handwriting can t even compare. At least you can read that! I m a lefty, and writing is hard.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


No problem, this will be it then.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi ho Nubbers…

The dealer only offered me $800 for my Saturn, and I may regret it, but I told them "no deal". I'm hoping I can get $1,500 for it. It still drives pretty darn well and it may be a year or more before the trainy actually fails.

Seems like I was busy, busy all day, but I didn't really accomplish one thing.

My daughter Mary (the fish monger) got us 1" thick slabs of Swordfish on her discount and we cooked it on the grill. I've never had it before and really liked the texture. It doesn't have much flavor though, so next time we'll have to rub in some zippy seasoning.


----------



## bandit571

Diced a pound of BACON, sliced and diced three spuds, diced a large onion…added a few spices, and scrambled in about 8 eggs…Fry in a big skillet until done…Supper!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok Bill, I'm gonna hafta get off my @$$ and git mine built now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, come and git some of these eggs, I've got more then I can give away…..


----------



## rhybeka

up to my eyeballs in picture editing from the 5k dog event yesterday at work. forgot how much time it takes just to make simple edits! though having ~200 pics isn't helpful either


----------



## boxcarmarty

We wanna see them Beka…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Struggled a bit dropping the silver maple today, it was inter-grown with the pines and being held up by them. I had completely cut thru the maple and had to climb it in order to tie a cable to it and pull it out with the tractor. We had the tractor doing a wheel stand when it gave loose. Hey y'all, watch this…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, 2019, ya gotta have yours ready to go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, 2019, ya gotta have yours ready to go.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


i'm shootin' fer the end of 2017…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

maybe a new gatherin' site by 2019…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Ok Bill, I m gonna hafta get off my @$$ and git mine built now…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'll help anyway I can Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> maybe a new gatherin site by 2019…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Complete with a mill and trees…...


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, just keep showing wood you cut. That'll give Marty the motivation to build his.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna be cutting down some monster yellow pines soon. I'm not worried about gettin em down. Gravity will take care of that. When I cut them into 9' sections for the mill, it's gravity that's gonna make moving them difficult. I know my tractor can't carry them. I may not be able to drag them either. May have to slice them with chainsaw first.


----------



## mojapitt

Sycamore slab is trimmed to size. Tomorrow I will plane it and cut the angles for the legs. Thought about putting a (fat) butterfly on the line that I will cut the legs on. Not sure I am ready to get cutesy yet.


----------



## ssnvet

Alright sports fans… Hockey night in Mainiac land update….. team Purple upsets undefeated team Gold 3-2. It was a fast moving game and I'm really surprised that we pulled it off, but happy that we did. We had a substitute goalie who wasn't as strong as our normal rock star goalie, so our defense had to step up and shut down their efforts in front of our net. Got a little scrappy, but not to bad.


----------



## Festus56

Good job Matt. Hockey games break out during the scrapping don't they?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, $800 seems like total theft, is it an Outlook, Vue, Relay or one of the sedans? Unless it's rusty, seems it would be worth 3 times that for someone willing to dig into it them self.


----------



## ssnvet

It's an Saturn Aura sedan…. not a spec of rust on it… very clean and aside from the looming trainy problem, it runs great.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I want to see how you do those legs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's what I was hoping against, my wife has a Pontiac G6 (same car basically) and there's nothing wrong with it right now, she still likes it, gets decent mileage while riding smoothly (as is possible over mistake on the lake roads) and it's worth a fraction of what a comparable Malibu is because Pontiac doesn't exist any more, gotta love GM execs screwing over the folks funding their pensions.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, I want to see how you do those legs.
> 
> - Gary


Swing by tomorrow night and you can help.

Ok, I will take pictures


----------



## Festus56

> Monte, I want to see how you do those legs.
> 
> - Gary
> 
> Swing by tomorrow night and you can help.
> 
> Ok, I will take pictures
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hope they are big and heavy, I have a lot of writing to do on them !!


----------



## mojapitt

They are 14-1/2" wide and 20" tall. I can get away with taller legs since Andy is tall. One leg will have a couple (fat) butterflies on it.


----------



## bandit571

About all the wood supply I have in the shop..









Mainly Poplar. Some cherry, Maple, and a bit of Walnut….used some of the maple..









Made a new wedge for Frenchie….

Got two out of 5 block planes all rehabbed…









Only three more to go…









Was about it for the weekend…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woke up at 6:40 with Cindy's alarm, then the power went out at 6:41. Can you hear my generator running?


----------



## ssnvet

"Monday-Monday….dah-da-dumb-bah…"

Now with an added reprise of "I owe, I owe, It's off to work I go."

:^p


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

just wanted to say hey before it gets crazy here. finished reporting and now into SOP releases here in a minute. I can't wait to be rid of this cold.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….Monday….about says it all….even the weather sucks


----------



## StumpyNubs

Can you do this with your wood?


----------



## mojapitt

Me nor my wood are that flexible


----------



## rhybeka

Nope. I can do it with a spaghetti noodle though! 

Made the mistake of looking at the LJ's review section on ROS sanders. My Black and Decker shakes the crap out of my hands - even when I use Whit's Delta for a while my hand tingles - but it would be an upgrade to the B&D.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, my 5" Dewalt and 6" Bosch are great. Menards 5" and B&D 5" suck.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka get some anti vibration work gloves. I used to go through the same thing with numb hands.


----------



## DS

> Can you do this with your wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


All of my Compwood compressed wood bends like that…

(Actually I don't have any)
I'm waiting for the guy's patent on the machine to expire then we can all have some at an affordable price.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No power…....still.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, either work on hand tools skills or take a nap.

Get sawmill set yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Generators going. I've got power to the shop.
Not even close on the mill. Need to get some grading done so I can bring in gravel and then order a carport. Could take a while.


----------



## Festus56

Monte did you ever decide what the reclaimed wood from the mine was that I got from you? Looks like douglas fir or redwood when sanded. Not the fine dust when cutting or the smell though but it is soft wood.


----------



## mojapitt

We've kinda decided that some is Douglas Fir and most of what I got was Western Red Cedar.


----------



## Cricket

Okay, someone catch me up.

Did I miss anything important?

Did anyone get married or pregnant?


----------



## mojapitt

> Okay, someone catch me up.
> 
> Did I miss anything important?
> 
> Did anyone get married or pregnant?
> 
> - Cricket


I don't think either is overly possible with this group


----------



## GaryC

I think Marty almost got pregnant…


----------



## mojapitt

Your name is being added to a bench i am making for Andy. It's for moral support from his friends here.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy is looking for a partner with a good car.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy is the one who needs children…......other than us


----------



## Cricket

> Your name is being added to a bench i am making for Andy. It s for moral support from his friends here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thank you so very much for including me!


----------



## Festus56

Cricket your name will look something like this unless you want to write it in your own version.


----------



## theoldfart

Mark, what is the name of that ^ font?

I need to stencil my name on my tool chests and I like the looks of it. Thanks


----------



## Festus56

Just did a quick look at the fonts in MS Paint and think it would be "AR BONNIE"


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Can you do this with your wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I seen that done before. The guy steamed the wood for several hours and I think it is a special treated wood that does that as well after it is steamed. A lot of guys are using it for chairs and rockers


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket your name will look something like this unless you want to write it in your own version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


That would be perfect, but anything you choose will be fine for me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Can you do this with your wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> I seen that done before. The guy steamed the wood for several hours and I think it is a special treated wood that does that as well after it is steamed. A lot of guys are using it for chairs and rockers
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


This is a special highly compressed hardwood (the y do most domestic species). It comes wet, you bend it as you like, then let it dry. Cool stuff, but there are some limitations. You can't use a router or shaper on it, for example.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, drawed the lines where the legs will be cut and put in a few fat boys. Probably all I will do tonight on it. Tomorrow night I will sand down the butterflies and cut and fit the legs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Serious dust collection…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, bring yer truck and checkbook…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, that DC looks like what I had in old shop before the fire.


----------



## theoldfart

Mark, thanks


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Beka, bring yer truck and checkbook…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ooh, that one has a unifence. Get it Beka. I've got something you can have that goes with that.


----------



## MadJester

Hey everyone! I've gone plane crazy….if any are interested, just click on my ugly mug to the left there and then click on the link at the top of my profile page…should take you right to my tools page….I think I listed over 40 hand planes this week…some do end tomorrow so go check it out if you are interested…thanks!


----------



## bandit571

Figures, I can't even get on FleaBay right now ( Lost my password…) and PayPal is a t $00.00….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, is this the auction?
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/for/6358412614.html


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-You've been busy.


----------



## bandit571

Must be past curfew, again….Good Night, Ladies…


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Methinks I have seen those two Record No. 4 planes before…...let me know IF you ever find a #71….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is this the auction?
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/for/6358412614.html
> 
> - bigblockyeti


http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=2980377&kwd=&zip=46151&category=0


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have been up all night. Is anyone else up yet?


----------



## mojapitt

Most of us are up. Some are not talking yet.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, bring yer truck and checkbook…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Ooh, that one has a unifence. Get it Beka. I ve got something you can have that goes with that.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'd love to! But how much?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yep, that's the same one. Looks like they've advertised it pretty well.


----------



## rhybeka

well, if the SO is sick and can't go home, I could go to the auction on Sat. just have to find dog care if the SO goes home. It could go for a lot of money with that fence!


----------



## ssnvet

> Okay, someone catch me up.
> Did I miss anything important?
> Did anyone get married or pregnant?
> - Cricket
> 
> I don t think either is overly possible with this group
> - Monte Pittman


This from the newlywed :^p


----------



## Gene01

Our DIL is PG. Does that count? She's 40 and this is the first time she's carried one this far…14 weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mojapitt

Saying a prayer for her Gene


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, we're both in our 50s. Also, hard to believe that she's been here 3 years already.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…Monday is over with, safe to come out, yet?


----------



## rhybeka

it's never safe  in a 12×16 space, would eight outlets be too few?


----------



## mojapitt

Number of outlets or circuits? I have 10 circuits in my shop.


----------



## rhybeka

uhhhhm probably eight circuits since I could have my big tools plugged into any of those outlets. My tools are all 110v as of right now though. I don't intend on adding 220v at the moment.


----------



## DonBroussard

Beka-When we did the rehab house, I had one 220V circuit installed and had a long 220V extension cord made up by my electrician. I use that one circuit for my planer and now my new-to-me 12" table saw. You might consider installing at least one 220V circuit while you're doing electrical work anyway.


----------



## bigblockyeti

+1 to the 240V circuit even if you're not sure you'll need it right away. If a sub panel is being installed, the electrician is going to pull both legs and a neutral so you'll already have what you need in the shop and in a space that size you won't have much $$ tied up in additional wire for running a 240V receptacle..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Serious dust collection…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nah. Unless it has a 5HP motor, it can't spin an impeller big enough to move all that much air. And you can't move much air through 4" ducts like it is setup for anyway. Plus, those bag filters would suffocate it.


----------



## GaryC

Where the heck is Sandra?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe she is off with Carmen Santiago?


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka-When we did the rehab house, I had one 220V circuit installed and had a long 220V extension cord made up by my electrician. I use that one circuit for my planer and now my new-to-me 12" table saw. You might consider installing at least one 220V circuit while you re doing electrical work anyway.
> 
> - Don Broussard





> +1 to the 240V circuit even if you re not sure you ll need it right away. If a sub panel is being installed, the electrician is going to pull both legs and a neutral so you ll already have what you need in the shop and in a space that size you won t have much $$ tied up in additional wire for running a 240V receptacle..
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Good point, guys. I'll put it on the diagram somewhere. pretty sure the TS and outfeed will be in the middle of the space so may just have it installed overhead or in the floor - not sure.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty I'm tempted to come to the auction but I'm pretty sure it will quickly be out of my range. How does buyer premium work? Say the TS goes for $500 - do they add the 18% buyer premium on top of that plus the 7% sales tax? I seriously don't know anything about auction buying so I'd be in over my head it feels like.


----------



## Doe

Monte, bench is a wonderful idea. I sent my signature off as soon as I saw Mark's post.



> These were to be thrown in the construction dumpster to go to the landfill. So to help the landfill, I chose to dispose of them at my place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We put stuff out for the garbage pickup several days early and everything's gone before the truck showed up. The only exception was the giant bathtub when we reno-ed our bathroom. Nobody wants those including the garbage man. A month or so ago we picked up a art deco style vanity that needs a little help, and Gerry brought home a brilliant wood drafting table a few years ago.

If anything important comes up, could someone PM me? I'd hate to miss it because I haven't checked in. Thanks!


----------



## Doe

I forgot to post Winnie pictures. There was a birthday party at the daycare:




































She's not very ladylike


----------



## rhybeka

she's SOOOOO CUUUUTE Doe!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, IF you get a call from this number: (682)628-5190…..DO NOT ANSWER the phone! They are running a IRS SCAM.

Alvarado, TX number…..bogus.


----------



## Festus56

Received your signature Doe. Tried it and it works well. Thanks


----------



## rhybeka

hmmmm have to figure out what to make for dinner!


----------



## mojapitt

Stop by Beka. My wife made pork chops with garlic potatoes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been up since 5:15, but haven't been able to say good morning til now. Good morning.
We are hosting a trench collapse rescue class here this week, so it's been very busy.

Beka, I bought essentially that same saw at an auction a while back. I won it for about $200 and then add 18% onto that. I would think you may be able to do the same. I sold it for $500 and the guy acted like I gave it to him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, you need to drop a receptacle every 4 feet and a couple of 220's in there as well…..

Buyers premium is 10%, $500 would be $550, plus 7% tax… That's why I hate them auctions…..

I'm working on a better deal fer ya, I'll let you know tomorrow…..


----------



## bandit571

Miss Bandit is trying to play Mother Hen to two kittens….Mama Cat had Four kittens…..we can only find two? Not sure what she did with the other two…..

Had a very short Butcher's saw, with a busted handle…..and a "hacksaw" that has a "broomstick" style handle….traded out the two blades. Threw away the remains of the Butcher saw…( have three others just hanging around), still need to sharpen the "new" blade so it will cut a board better.

Cold, nasty weather all week…Squaw Winter, maybe? maybe we'll have Indian Summer next week?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Where the heck is Sandra?
> 
> - Gary


I messaged her last week after we came back from OK. She's doing OK. Busy with work. She's had 2 of her fellow RCMP die recently in separate incidents and she was involved in planning of funeral details.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I also noticed that the auction is setup for online bidding as well…..


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Gary. First is sphincter puckering cutting the ends off. As per Charles, 4 passes to cut them off instead of plowing through.


----------



## mojapitt

Then to the tablesaw with the legs. Once again 4 passes to cut them off.


----------



## mojapitt

Then marking for the dowels



















For some dumb reason I didn't take a picture of the dowels in place.


----------



## mojapitt

Then glue and clamps


----------



## mojapitt

I have to finish it up soon. Mark is a real bully about getting it finished.


----------



## CFrye

Looking good, Monte!
Hi, Winnie! scritch behind the ears


----------



## Festus56

LOL !! Just hope my sharpie does not run out of ink before I get all the names on there.


----------



## GaryC

Your sphincter done good, Monte. Thanks for the pictures. That was really cool. Andy is going to be proud of his new bench.


----------



## Gene01

What a great bunch we have here. Mark just spent around 3 hours on the phone with me, trying to diagnose a problem with my laser. His and mine are almost the same one. 
We didn't succeed but, Mark has volunteered to do even more research. 
I want to publicly thank Mark for his time and willingness to help.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I have to finish it up soon. Mark is a real bully about getting it finished.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Here is a link to a guy who does a lot of epoxy work on top of tables and he says this stuff is the Cats meow, or the Dogs Bark, or the Birds Chirp or Bees Knees.

http://www.uscomposites.com/kk121.html

It is also a lot cheaper then what you have been using


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the information Arlin. I saved it and will read tomorrow.


----------



## GaryC

*AN ORIGINAL FROM REX*

As many of my fellow LJs must know, a huge amount of decorative cutting board projects have been posted here and they are mostly very decorative and one would hesitate you actually use the item as a cutting board in order to preserve the surface. Most likely they would not be used for cutting, but as a decorative item or a wall hanging like a not hit dart board.

I did a lot of research into cutting boards and found original designs listed in a medieval parchment at the Smithsonian. These cutting board have very intricate concentric circle designs and have a circumference with a protective casing. It is hard to conceive the amount of craftsmanship that went into making these items considering the limited tools they had.
I decided to make a replica medieval end grain cutting board from the information found and have pleasure in posting the resulting project for all prospective and current cutting board fanatics.

Notice how delicately the rings are placed and the protective circumference does it's job.
This one was used in the castle kitchens, but their other large types that were for outside use mainly used for beheading. Simpler peasant designs involved selecting a 1,000 year old tree and painstakingly lobbing off the top 50 feet, making a static cutting or chopping block.
The manuscript was written by a guy named Sir Guy de Goose, who fell on bad times through mead binging and was deported to a penal colony.
Enjoy

-Roger-R, Republic of Texas. "Always look on the Bright Side of Life" - An eyeball to eyeball confrontation with a blind person is as complete waste of Time.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## rhybeka

> Stop by Beka. My wife made pork chops with garlic potatoes.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would've, but the SO contracted my head cold so it was a low key evening. I made BACON and eggs though


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, I also noticed that the auction is setup for online bidding as well…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah, I have to run it past the SO because if you're going to bid you have to set up a CC. I don't think she'd be too keen seeing a charge on there she didn't know about, especially for several hundred dollars. How much should I look at bidding up to? I was thinking $4-500, then at least the other 100 would cover my gas and the tax on it and I'd just be losing ~8 hours of my day for travel and pick up  I was also thinking about just going new and getting the Delta at Lowes for $600. it gets decent reviews from the folks here. it's not as upgraded as the one in the auction though.


----------



## diverlloyd

Can't go wrong with bacon and eggs. 
Beka what ever you want to spend but set a amount and don't go over said amount. You don't want to get caught up in a bidding war thinking one more bid and I could have it. I did that and ended up with $100 dollar reproduction painting.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..one day closer to Friday…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Last nice weather day before Canada cools us off. I get today off and have to make the best of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, thanks for the Rex'ism.I always love that we're allowed to have a sense of humor and are among friends here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Beka, if you can bid online, do that. I wouldn't go past about 300 before I decided to buy the new delta. That way you only have to make the trip if you win it.

I loved the cutting board story.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho and happy hump day!

Raining hard during the a.m. commute. Happy to report the windshield wipers on the new car work.

Last night I started my fall chores in the barn… lugging stuff up to the loft, putting tools away, hanging the kids bikes on hooks, etc… It has three 10'x20' bays and this year the challenge is going to be clearing out enough space to keep the tractor (with snow blower mounted) in one bay, the 1-ton in another, and the new car in the third….. That means I have a LOT of junk to move around.

Update on the Saturn… I spoke to the owner of the AAMCO nearby that took good care of me in the past, and he thinks the downshift problem is in the computer control and not the trainy. Go figure! Oh well… I guess when it comes right down to it, I bought the CRV because I wanted it.

That said, I sold the Saturn last night. I priced it to move quickly and it was on Craig's List for less than a day. The guy is a mechanic, and gave it a good inspection and test drive. He understands that I'm selling it "as is" and have intermittent traction control fault lights. He'll be better equipped than I to trouble shoot the issue and keep it running.


----------



## rhybeka

glad you found it a good home, Matt! I'm with you on the fall chores/moving stuff around thing.

@Bill thanks for the advice  Once I add a CC I'll have to see if it's max bid or incremental bid or what. Auction starts at 10am. If I win, I can get over there in 3-3.5 hours. i should look and see if they have sunday pickup to be safe.

It's very hard to be motivated when you have a dog on your lap.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, you need to drop a receptacle every 4 feet and a couple of 220 s in there as well…..
> 
> Buyers premium is 10%, $500 would be $550, plus 7% tax… That s why I hate them auctions…..
> 
> I m working on a better deal fer ya, I ll let you know tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Bleh - another good reason to be in person - it's 18% if you buy online, only 10% in person. geezow!


----------



## mojapitt

I think I have done enough damage to this piece of wood for now. Time to turn it over to Mark


----------



## GaryC

Monte, it's perfect.


----------



## Gene01

Great job Monte. We all should be very proud to have our names on it. 
You and Mark deserve a big pat on the back. Andy and Carol will treasure that bench.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, looks fantastic! Can you reference where Charles gave info on the multi step cutting for the large bevels? I have one I need to cut and would rather get it right the first time.


----------



## mojapitt

After several threats of the "F" word (firewood), I think this piece has finally agreed to become a coffee table


----------



## mojapitt

I may kill my phone yet today


----------



## mojapitt

He gave it in an email to me. If he's listening, he can probably reference a video.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Monte! Now I need to make a road trip to SD.


----------



## bandit571

Van is having "issues" with temp getting too hot…..sticky thermostat…I hope. Will try to replace that this weekend.

I don't think it is the water pump, would be other issues going on if it were…

Trying to figure out a next wood working project….might be just another box….


----------



## mojapitt

What elm slab has decided to be


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nice work Monte!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Gary, thanks for the Rex ism.I always love that we re allowed to have a sense of humor and are *among friends here*.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You guys really do not know how good you have it. You guys get to drive and meet everyone and at work also, not being able to drive and only getting out to hospital appointments really isolates me, so count your blessing on going to work and being able to drive.
I can now drive and hope I can get a 1/4 ton pick up truck some day.


----------



## mojapitt

Can't see it very well, but 46 12'-14' 2×6s and 10 14' 2×10s. $60


----------



## Doe

Thanks for the Rex quote 

I like looking at instructables and they have a hand tools only contest; the prizes are nice. Considering the stuff y'all post with great pictures, someone might give it a go.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Great job Monte. We all should be very proud to have our names on it.
> You and Mark deserve a big pat on the back. Andy and Carol will treasure that bench.
> 
> - Gene Howe


What Gene said. Big man hug and hand shake to you guys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I'll bet they use a similar platform as other online auctions I frequent. There is a column for current bid and max bid. You can just make a current bid or you can do both. I will make a max bid early on, but towards the end I don't want the computer raising my bid immediately after someone else outbids me.

Bench looks wonderful Monte. I guess that is the first project made with wood off my mill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good haul Monte. Whatcha gonna do with that?


----------



## mojapitt

Got a finishing room to build.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, $200, no tax, no fee, just a trip over here…..


----------



## rhybeka

Monte that gets you a "you suck"!
At a Zoo Clue event trying to solve a puzzle


----------



## diverlloyd

What's the puzzle?


----------



## boxcarmarty

1st of 5 surgeries on my hand tomorrow, I'd better have some ice cream…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-That's a good deal on that saw. The fence alone is about $200 new.

Beka-That's a good deal on that saw. Even has a router table plate in the right side extension already. I might be templed if I wasn't already set up with two saws.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I think you should go see Marty…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck Marty hope it all goes well.

My dog will be getting a broken tooth extracted. I feel pretty bad for her but her regular vet will be doing it and at a third of the price I was quoted elsewhere. This is her second one to be extracted both were broke on a deer antler when she was a puppy but only one was bad enough to have extracted and the other has lasted 6 years so not a bad run for her.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd better have another scoop of ice cream for AJ's dog…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I had some ice cream, I'd have some for Marty's hand and AJs dog.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Bill, and I'm sure AJ's dog thanks you too…..


----------



## bandit571

IF Beka needs help loading that saw…she can stop by and pick me up…

I seem to have a thing for drills..









Among other things. I also cleaned these two weird looking thingys…









These are the "small" ones…..still have BIGGIE to clean up.

May see IF I can cobble something out of this batch of Poplar..









Lung Funtion Test tomorrow…..6 minute walking test. Then a TOOL moving sale about noonish….


----------



## mojapitt

I will go buy some ice cream and eat it just for Marty.


----------



## Gene01

I'm eating ice cream for everybody. But mostly for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My cousins wedding is Saturday. I need to build and finish his wedding present tomorrow. A small shoe rack that I will make out of Cherry and walnut.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit…a farrier would like to have those "thingies"


----------



## GaryC

I got some legs cut


----------



## mojapitt

Working on table for your wife?


----------



## GaryC

Yes. Putting a few chips in the bank knowing I will need them later


----------



## mudflap4869

What am I doing getting out of bed at this hour? Gotta be brain damaged.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

High winds today as Canada cools us off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Yeah Jim, why are you up?
Supposed to be high of 45 on Saturday and maybe a flake or two.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, we may see a flake or two today. Supposed to get to 18° tonight.


----------



## rhybeka

> What s the puzzle?
> 
> - diverlloyd


It was a crossword (blech) with six - eight clues given by the actors in the stage play - they were meant to mimic the Addam's family. It was fun! but I suck at crossword puzzles. We didn't win anything (it was a zoo fundraiser anyway) but had a good time! Just a late night- didn't get home until close to 10pm. I'm already a pumpkin by then!


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, $200, no tax, no fee, just a trip over here…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Wow - that's like christmas and my birthday all in one!! You sure?? I can see if I can swing dog care and come this weekend. I'll call you once it gets a bit later - I can never remember if you are an hour behind me or not andi t's only 7:30am now


----------



## Gene01

Sweet deal, Beca. Take the dog.


----------



## CharlesNeil

some one was asking about what i had told Monte about cross cutting for the water fall tables/benches
The key , whether it be straight or 45 degree is to "sneak up on it ". Meaning cut it , then do a light "shave pass".. 
This prevents any issues with blade deflection, or having to push hard to get thru the cut, it allows a more fluid unstressed cut that will be true and smooth … works slick


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

Wet and rainy for the second day…. Plugging away at the salt mine here… not much else to report. I haven't been in the shop for a >week and my happy meter has stopped cold.

That's a great deal on the Delta contractor saw Becka… you better pounce on that one.

Off to the races


----------



## rhybeka

Wife gave me the green light - I'm just waiting on it to not be so early so I can call Marty. I think he's an hour behind me and since I'm at work at 7am I lose track of time pretty easy when I get busy  Also - doesn't he have hand surgery today??


----------



## mojapitt

He does have hand surgery today. But he can set his beer down and talk with the other hand.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty the dog had icecream for you .


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 35 deg. now and cloudy. We did not get the rain and snow showers overnight that was predicted. Up to mid 40's today and windy later.

That is a good deal on the saw Beka. I really need to find a upgrade for my tablesaw like that. All I find they want new price for.

Think I have done a test burn on everything for Andy's bench. Now comes the fun doing the real one so it looks good. 38 signatures on the legs, just need to get them laid out so everything looks right.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You guys want to hear something miraculous? I spelled "miraculous" correctly without looking it up!


----------



## mojapitt

Autocorrect can be helpful Stumpy


----------



## DIYaholic

> You guys want to hear something miraculous? I spelled "miraculous" correctly without looking it up!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


WITH the help of "Spell Check" no doubt!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nope- No spell-check or auto-correct needed! I think I may have an early cold-one to celibate!


----------



## StumpyNubs

...I didn't plan that joke. It just came out. I'm gifted that way…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shoe rack is coming along. Observation…...glue dries too slow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty's tough. He probably had hand surgery this morning and is building cabinets this afternoon. Give him a call. I think he's eastern TZ.


----------



## bandit571

Overslept…still managed to get the Lung Function Test done…..wasn't exactly a fun morning.

Moving sale wasn't worth the trip….
Sammich and a Mountain Dew fer Lunch..then we'll see how things go…..


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I talked with Marty at 9am - he's at work - surgery was after noon surprisingly. I'm heading to him on Sunday to pick up the saw 

@Bandit those aren't fun :\


----------



## mojapitt

Somewhere Bill is smiling, it's snowing.


----------



## bandit571

Feel free to keep all it that stuff up your way…...or just send it to Stumpy, by way of Jeff….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was cold enough to snow this morning, but now it's warm enough to be in shorts and t shirt.
Got the shoe rack done with one coat. One more coat to do, maybe later, probably tomorrow. White oak and walnut.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm almost done prepping for the big presentation that I'm giving the owners down in FL in 10 days.

I have 70 slides in my Power Point presentation. Now I have to figure out how to travel with an over-sized blueprint.

I may send it ahead in a shipping tube.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now I'm gonna wrestle with some urethane tires for the 17" bandsaw. Gary, you wanna come help?


----------



## ArlinEastman

It is to be a low of 29 tomorrow with some snow Saturday. Clap Clap clap


----------



## ArlinEastman

Looks nice Bill. Do you have a way to suck up the water or snow when it melts?


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I Sure do!! But, I've got to get my toe nails cleaned. Maybe next time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gary, maybe next time. It wasn't as difficult as I feared. A few clamps and some grunting and it was done. I'm back in the band saw business and it is good. I put a 1/4" blade on and it cuts nice. Time to sell the 14" saw. I can't think of a reason to keep, other than the blades would be a bit cheaper, but I don't break them too often. This saw has the tension release lever, so maybe that will preserve blades a bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Looks nice Bill. Do you have a way to suck up the water or snow when it melts?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I assume you mean on the shoe rack…..that's my cousins problem. I am using oil based poly for that reason though.


----------



## ssnvet

> Now I m gonna wrestle with some urethane tires for the 17" bandsaw. Gary, you wanna come help?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Mr. Bill,

bring a pot of water to a boil and then let the tires soak in the water for 5 min. That helps a lot when stretching them into position.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was my plan if needed Matt, but I managed without it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt you could use a fishing rod travel tube for the blueprint.


----------



## mudflap4869

Hot diggity! I got the laundry machines back in place and running. *CRAP!* the hoses are hooked up to the wrong faucets. Another do-over in the near future. @ 2 day old half hoagie and a hand full of grapes for lunch. Blaah.


----------



## DonBroussard

> Matt you could use a fishing rod travel tube for the blueprint.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Good idea, AJ. I'd probably just send it electronically to a print shop in the destination city and pick it up when I arrived.


----------



## rhybeka

HAving a Beer while spotbot cleans the living room rug. Wife says beagle stole her eyeglasses from where she placed them earlier. I checked all over Andrea Lily isn't acting like she stole them… so I'm seriously not sure what happened. Asked the SO if she'd placed them somewhere and not remembered. Her head IS still full of snot. Woodcraft os taunting me. 899 14 in Rikon bandsaw, 15% off sanders and 50$ router trade in credit for PC router.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like the president is going to hold back some of the JFK files that were supposed to finally be released today. I bet it's the ones that show Castro hired aliens to do it.


----------



## rhybeka

The most interesting conspiracy theory I heard was the secret service did it and used whatshisname as a cover up


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I'll sell you my craftsman bandsaw for 200. It's the same as the Rikon 321 14" saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Trench rescue training this week. I managed to stay out of the hole. I'm top left.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, sent you a pm. GOOD NEWS!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

For stumpy.










Beka,Lee Harvey Oswald was his name.

Bill was there no air monitors to check for low o2 pockets?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not a big concern in this large open trench, but if it were confined by a small opening then yes, we would monitor for O2 and possible H2S.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel like I've been shot with 100 rubber bands at close range…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a better understanding of this laser surgery thingy, 5 or 6 of 'em to be exact, some are gonna be more painful then others. I better buy more ice cream…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty and popsicles!

@Bill I have a craftsman 12". I like it ok but I'd like to do a bit of resawing. it's also a pita to get the table flat and straight. I'm thinking i just need to invest in a wixey gauge.


----------



## Festus56

Sounds good Gene. Now you will be busy playing laser man for awhile.


----------



## Gene01

Gotta get a couple projects done. Then, I can PLAY.


----------



## GaryC

I guess I'm learning disabled. Didn't even get the thing all the way out of the plastic bag and it got me


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've been seeing a bit too much of your blood lately Gary.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gary its not a good tool unless it draws blood.

Bill in my safety training class we used the monitors any time the hole was over 3ft deep one on the chest and the other with a remote lead to test the bottom of the hole and up every three feet. Just in case of a non breathable pocket.


----------



## diverlloyd

Any thoughts on these piles of wood? They are up for auction this weekend I figure they will have a lot of rot and dont know the species either.


----------



## Festus56

Gary I should have told you those Sweethearts are sharp when they are new. At least mine were.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Might be some good boards in there AJ, but I wouldn't think many.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill i was hoping that just the centers would be good. Kind of sad to see it was nicely stacked and stickered then just forgotten about.


----------



## bandit571

Might be a bit "buggy", too…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Didnt think of bugs


----------



## rhybeka

if you don't pay more than you would for firewood DL, might be a good buy. I'd be wary of it as well.

Morning all, TGIF! Appears I am the only one in the office as two of my three teammates are off today, and the other lady I talk with is working from home. Feeling a little left out!

starting to look at dust collection stuff again - thinking for now I'm going to have to have my shop vac doing double duty until my shop shed is up and I can get the HF DC online. boggling my mind though - I know the HF DC has a 4" hose but the shop vac only has a 2 1/2 so I'll need a converter possibly.


----------



## ssnvet

Back by popular demand….










Happy Friday!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy day!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Any thoughts on these piles of wood? They are up for auction this weekend I figure they will have a lot of rot and dont know the species either.
> 
> - diverlloyd


You might be surprised. It depends on the climate. I've had a good amount of maple, white oak and walnut stacked outside my shop for near ten years, and it looks a little rough on the outside, but the boards are fine. The key are those stickers allowing for airflow in between so water doesn't cause rot. Of course, we don't have nearly as many bugs here as they do more south of us…


----------



## Gene01

If you can go see the wood, that would be optimum. If it's an online auction, forget it.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool 32 deg. here this morning. Snow north and east of here but we are dry. Maybe 55 today then upper 60's tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Breakfast


----------



## diverlloyd

I will be able to see the wood at the auction and will be "touching it" with the pocket knife. Stumpy I'm just north of Louisville Ky in Indiana. So we have bugs but not to bad except the ash borer beattle it's doing some damage around here.


----------



## Gene01

Good deal, DL. Let us know what you find.

Did you guys see this?


----------



## diverlloyd

I will Gene I hope it's a good deal since it looks bad and it suppose to rain along with being cold. But you never know.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

So looking forward to replacing that thermostat on the van….windier than trump outside, almost as cold as a Siberian Bat's rearend…not great for working under a hood in the open driveway….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That happens to me all the time Gene, but I don't tell anyone about it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill would that be called mailbox money?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, it ALMOST happened to me but, the UPS guys beat me to it.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL and one of my FB friends just posted about them getting their wholesale pharmacy license in every state. I'm just smh wondering how long that'll last. Maybe somebody will finally see pharmaceutical wholesalers don't make decisions on what the docs prescribe and how much the gov't says the manufacturers can make, but we at least make a stable and trustworthy way for the drugs to get from the manufacturer to the customer. Sorry. just tired of getting bad press about what I do and we try so hard to do the right thing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Maybe that's Amazon's new courtesy credit for getting an order messed up?


----------



## rhybeka

are the Earlex sprayers any good?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Any thoughts on these piles of wood? They are up for auction this weekend I figure they will have a lot of rot and dont know the species either.
> 
> - diverlloyd


It has been stickered and I bet with some planeing you will find some good stuff in there. Looks like it was flitch cut but that way also has some nice Qsawn items also.

I am thinking less then $100 or more likely between $30 to $75

Since you can look at it bring a plan to take off some of the outside to see the grain. What kind of wood is it?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> are the Earlex sprayers any good?
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

They are considered one of the best but to much money if you ask me. If you have a air compressor you can easily get a gravity feed spray gun like I bought on EBay for $35 and it works great. I used to paint the air craft in the air force and I used all the different kinds that were made. So I can say the one I have is pretty well made and will do anything you wish to do.
Let me know and I will give you the link.


----------



## DonBroussard

AJ-If it's cold and rainy on auction day, you might even get a better deal! I agree with other posters: there might be some really good stuff in those stickered piles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I love my earlex 5500. Good quality gun and easy to clean.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm looking at $50 or under if it's descent stuff. Arlin I won't know the type until it gets the pocket knife. Don't want to plane it so everyone else knows what it is.


----------



## ssnvet

In these parts of the woods (literally) my chief concern on lumber piles is carpenter ants. For logs, it's Pine Borer Beatles.


----------



## ssnvet

Anybody else psyched about watching Stranger Things tonight?


----------



## TaySC

> Anybody else psyched about watching Stranger Things tonight?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Been rewatching Season 1 all day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Anybody else psyched about watching Stranger Things tonight?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


What's that?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

You can see all the "Stranger Things" you like if you go outside of Stumpies. lol


----------



## mojapitt

> Anybody else psyched about watching Stranger Things tonight?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


You going to Marty's tonight?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Montes back from exile!


----------



## Gene01

Stranger Things is on the list. Then Haven.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sit on a bench just inside wal-mart and watch. No need for TV comedy. CAUTION! Some old coot will sit down beside you, and share their family history.


----------



## GaryC

I see strange things going on quite often


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sit on a bench just inside wal-mart and watch. No need for TV comedy. CAUTION! Some old coot will sit down beside you, and share their family history.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Ahh that is who I was talking to. lol


----------



## rhybeka

I asked because I found this-https://dayton.craigslist.org/tls/d/paint-sprayer/6347319574.html . don't think it's in the cards for me right now but i thought it was a good deal.

@Jim not just old coots do that. I've been known to talk to strangers on the NYC subway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great deal Beka. With both needles it's $340 new.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah I saw that on Rockler, Bill. The funny thing is it's not far from my parents or where the wife is going to be tomorrow.

I just looked at the post again and it's been out there 12 days. good chance it's been sold by now. if not I'll consider pushing my luck with the SO. I just keep thinking about if this storage idea takes off how many boxes I'll have to be finishing and I don't really want to do it by hand. I thought about getting a HF gun and just trying to use that with my Senco compressor to start with. it would at least get me started for ~$30. I also wouldn't mind being able to spray poly at home. Whit basically told me the other day he's out of the business as of next May regardless of if it sells or not so I have a small window to use his stuff still.

Wife is watching when calls the heart….I read the books (written by Janette Oke) forever and a day ago- jr.high I think?


----------



## mojapitt

I love American Elm with Black Walnut Danish Oil.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka if you get a harbor freight one watch some videos on setting it up out of the box. Looks like they need a good take all the way apart cleaning before start up.


----------



## Festus56

Maybe I am just lucky but I have 3 HF HVLP guns that were $9 with cupon. No problems using them right out of the box. They work better than my old $150.00 guns I used for 20 years.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I just finished up a Postal box for safe for my daughter out of really curly red oak and used Minwax Java on it and it really looks good and like yours.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mark

I am trying to convince Beka of that to. To me I would get two of them with two size of needles like a 1.1 and a 2.0 would work for anything she needs to paint.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Turned on the furnace just now.


----------



## Gene01

Spent some quality time with my Stew-Mac scrapers, yesterday. Scraping down some walnut, Maple and mesquite. Man, are those things sweet. Three hours of work, sharpened them once. They need it again, though. Anyway, after that workout, had a bit of Scotch, ate supper, read a woodworking magazine, fell asleep and missed Stranger Things. It'll be there tonight, though.


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin looks like that will be the way I go  The Earlex was sold already (not surprised). hopefully for winter I can use Whit's - he's got a large compressor with his HF gun - it only kicks in once or twice on large pieces. I need to get my technique down but my stuff will be much smaller. not sure I'll be able to practice much in the winter at home - it gets pretty cold in the garage. We'll see though. Gotta get some prototypes made


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene sounds like a good night!

@Bill we are having icy rain :\ SO is on her way to visit family - hopefully the new windshield wiper blades I put on yesterday do a decent job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, are you picking up a tablesaw?


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill Yup - tomorrow though. getting to Marty's at 12.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, if Marty offers you a couple sips from his Mason Jar, better be careful


----------



## diverlloyd

The spray gun I had was full of silicon sealant.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Birthday, Cricket!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Beka-I'm glad you decided to get the Delta from Marty. I think you'll be happy with it. Also, heed Monte's warning to you above.

Monte-That waterfall table looks sharp and the elm really pops with the Danish oil. Very cool.

Happy birthday, Cricket!


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Thanks for the warning but I won't be drinking since I'll be driving  I'm such a lightweight I won't even have a beer if it's anywhere near when I have to drive. now with NSAIDs it's tough to drink at all. :\ That elm is sweeeeet by the way! Danish oil, huh? I'm going to have to try that stuff.

@Don I'm so looking forward to having a saw that's accurate it's not funny - well it probably is 

Happy Birthday Cricket


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Cricket.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, my job calls for driving to other buildings. A DUI costs my job. Not worth the risk.


----------



## rhybeka

yeeeaeh…. it's snowing now.


----------



## mojapitt

> yeeeaeh…. it s snowing now.
> 
> - rhybeka


Blame Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Spoke with Charles this morning. Smartest person I know. If he did a "Dear Abby" video, it would be the best.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nothing but bright sunshine here. We did not send anyone snow. 40 deg early but warming to 70 later. Should be able to spray outside today. That way I do not have to cover up things in the shop.


----------



## rhybeka

IT isn't sticking so that's good. I have a few errands to run once the naner bread is done. Then I think I'll be making gingersnaps. Unless my friend who needs assistance replacing a light fixture decides she's ready to do that… then gingersnaps will wait.


----------



## bandit571

Had to replace the wireless router….cheapo one until cable guy gets here…tomorrow…grrrrr.

Had a bit of snow on cold surfaces this morning…all gone now…GOOD!

Spend the rest of the day catching up ….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> @Arlin looks like that will be the way I go  The Earlex was sold already (not surprised). hopefully for winter I can use Whit s - he s got a large compressor with his HF gun - it only kicks in once or twice on large pieces. I need to get my technique down but my stuff will be much smaller. not sure I ll be able to practice much in the winter at home - it gets pretty cold in the garage. We ll see though. Gotta get some prototypes made
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

Here is the heater I use for my shop and it will turn on and off at whatever temp you set it and it more then heats my 15×29 garage shop.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Tower-Heater-1500W-Oscillating-Space-Heater-Timer-with-Remote-Control/202084754136?hash=item2f0d30a2d8:g:8fYAAOSwh1pZ5xbs

Matter of fact I have never turned it up more then 70 degrees and it keeps it at that temp.

Hope that helps you


----------



## ArlinEastman

I would like to see if anyone else would like to do this a well.

I just had my BDay the 18th of this month and see Cricket also had one.

I would love to have everyones Birthdays so I can keep track so we can either wish a happy birthday or send a card. I will keep track of it in a spread sheet and let everyone else know a week before.
To me it is a pleasure to make my friends happy.

If you would like to do this please send it Via PM so it is not out in the public.

Arlin


----------



## Gene01

I think I'm about to join the CNC crowd.
Another option/toy.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday, Cricket!

We'll see how long the cheapy router works for the internet….


----------



## mudflap4869

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CRICKET*
33 degrees at 8 AM. It has warmed up some, but not enough to go skinny dippin. Hey! I might even forego a bath, even if it is Saturday. Nah, the old broad will cook just to punish me, so I am headed to the shower. Catastrophe averted.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, if you buy a CNC, it might hurt Matt's feelings


----------



## boxcarmarty

3 auctions in 8 hours… First was Griffin's auction in Martinsville where Debbie attempted to bag a panel saw for under $300. (because I had to work this morning) Unfortunately, she was blasted out of the water when the saw brought $650. Next was a stop at Craven's auction where I netted a box of Crapsman wrenches and screwdrivers for $1 and collected my winnings for some consignments I sold a couple of weeks ago. Then we headed to Mooresville to the highly advertised tool auction where 'lil Dan had a Powermatic 25 inch double drum sander cornered for most of the day. We'll be heading back up there tomorrow to load it after the people and the tool dust clears…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and happy birthday Cricket…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin not sure anything can really 'heat' my 2 car uninsulated garage space. usually just try to wear enough layers to keep myself warm and my hands with feeling in them. most of my finishing stuff is in the house so it's kept temperate. Which is why I can't wait to have my 12×16 shop done. I may have to get one of those heaters and try it - if anything it would be good to have in the sun room in the winter 

Watching the end of the OSU/Penn State game. Got a fire going in the fireplace and a beer.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty were there a ton of folks at the auction?? what did all of those clamps go for? need my help loading that beast??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, the place was full, the clamps sold before I got there but Dan might be able to answer that tomorrow…..


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Marty!
Happy belated birthday, Arlin!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty what was the winning bid on the drum sander


----------



## bandit571

Somehow, I don't think Beka wants to travel along North High Street right now…..OSU 38…PSU 37…

New thermostat in the van seems to be doing the job….old one was leaking badly….now, not so much as a whiff of antifreeze. Cost more for the 2 gallons of antifreeze than it did for the parts. I even had all the toys, er..tools…to do the work. A 2" wide beater chisel worked nicely to clean the old gasket stuff off.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I'm glad I didn't come over for it then.  I could use some more clamps - maybe there will be some good deals on Black Friday or something. I've spent the evening sorting my workshop board on pinterest and found some plans to make bar clamps and such with so I may have to give those a go.

waiting on the last of the fire to go out then I think I'll be going to bed. It feels way later than 9:22.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka the harbor freight clamps are not to bad. I can put my clamp addiction on hold for you if want pipe clamps I can keep a eye out on some for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty what was the winning bid on the drum sander
> 
> - diverlloyd


$1850


----------



## diverlloyd

That's a good deal congrats on it.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all. too excited to sleep i guess - and Lily's up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I'll be waiting by the mailbox for ya…..


----------



## Gene01

Beca, the HF F style clamps are a good buy. They work good. I use 4 of their 3/4 " pipe clamps and they needed some filing before they would slide on the pipe. They work now but, not as smooth as the Jorgies. Mine are several years old. Who knows? They may have improved them by now. 
Bought two of their plastic quick clamps and both blew apart the first time I used them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't buy the orange HF ratchet clamps, I've broke several of those…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Cable Tech has been here and left…..Cable Company's wifi router had went bad….fixed for now, but, we still have a back-up.

Too bleeding early in the morning….will need a nap…


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Marty. The smaller ratchet clamps at HF aren't worth looking at in the store. Aluminum bar clamps are ok, but must not be too harshly used. I have many of the Pittsburgh 24" clamps from HF. They have a lifetime warranty and I really like them. I have broke 2 of them, the store replaced without question.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a couple of HF pipe clamps. They work decent. My ones from Irwin and Pony are better, but the HF ones are fine for hobby workers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Clamps, eh.
Wedding yesterday for my cousin went well, even if the 5 pm outside cocktail hour was super cold. By the time I had 4 beers, it didn't feel so cold.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, what you need is a nice jar of… Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka is on the road and westbound…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty's that what you call it? "Um"


----------



## diverlloyd

2nd Marty's jar being needed.
Also agree with everyone else the cheap hf squeeze clamps are straight trash. 
Excited for the auction later but will need to get out my winter wear it's a bit chilly out side.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I had had a jar of Um last night, I wouldn't have been able to come to work this morning.


----------



## Gene01

Marty's um is the best um around. Fully endorsed by Super Dave.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers….

I binge watched all 8 episodes of Stranger Things Season 2 Friday night… up till 2:30 a.m.

Used the ride-on mower to shred leaves, the yard sweeper to collect them, dumped the sweeper on a tarp and then rigged up a pallet to my tractor forks so I could dump the tarp into the 1-ton without breaking my back…. then hauled my first load of the season to the dump. We're expecting 50 mph winds this evening so I suspect the yard will be buried again come morning.

Marty… nice score on the sander.


----------



## mojapitt

I have heard that Marty's "Um" is military grade.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought of Matt when I had this beer last night, but it was from Yakima WA.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool 41 and rain showers here. Might need a taste of Marty's jar to warm up. Might get to 55 later.

Finished up rebuilding several drawers yesterday. Back to the picture frames and about 5 other projects now.

Nothing worse than a bad or cheap clamp when you really need it.


----------



## GaryC

After you drink a little from Marty's jar, "um" is all you can say


----------



## diverlloyd

Lumber was worse then it looked.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Lumber was worse then it looked.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That's pretty bad.


----------



## CFrye

Bummer. AJ. Could you tell what it used to be? If you say 'walnut' there may be a lynch mob forming.


----------



## diverlloyd

Oak and I pulled a peices from the center of the stacks and could press my finger about 1/2" into the boards. Most was rot and the pocket knives went about 1 3/4" in like it was cutting butter. The bottom about 1"wide and 1/2" up might have been usable but at that size it was firewood. I have seen less water come out of my garden hose then when I gave a couple of the boards a squeeze as they crumbled.


----------



## ArlinEastman

To bad on the wood buddy. Did anyone buy it?

Two guys sent me an PM whom I do not know on stumpies here that want to celabrite the birthday wishes.
Maybe you can tell me if they are part of our thing here.

1. Bill White who I know but do not see here
2. Handtooler


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, both stop in here occasionally. There are many part timers here.

My birthday is June 20th.


----------



## diverlloyd

Don't know Arlin if anyone bought it. There was 6 stacks and I'm not a fan of the person who was auctioning it. I would have preferred the owner of the auction company or his kid to do it but they had a worker doing it. He has missed my bid(although I was across the table from him), given my bid to someone else and I think needs new glasses. When he missed and gave my bid to the other bidder twice last time I offered to take him to get new glasses and a eye exam since he must be going blind. If someone bought the wood I wish them the best of luck with it but it was not worth the time,effort and gas that it would have taken to get it. It was 45 minutes away and it would have taken at least two trips and a ton of planer time. 
So I weighed my options to stay or drive 5 minutes down the road and had some pie.


----------



## mojapitt

Still sad about the wood AJ. Hate seeing wood go to waste.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah me two I had hoped it would be usable. But at least it was oak and not walnut or cherry.


----------



## ArlinEastman

AJ

Good decision. To bad about the crappy help to.


----------



## mudflap4869

I feel sorry for the poor devil who steals my identity. All those debt collectors will hound him to death for a while. He will pay me through the nose to take my identity back.


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin I'm definitely not a fan of his even more so when he talks about how all the other auctioneers are slow or don't do a good job. I was told by my wife I wasn't allowed to talk to him anymore for some reason. I guess I'm abrasive like 36 grit sandpaper.


----------



## rhybeka

MMmm pie!

I hit home about 20 min ago. Already called in reinforcements to try and get the saw down out of my truck bed.  unfortunately I'm being told no play time - dinner and then most likely bed so I can go to work  s

@MArty tell Dan thanks again  hopefully the naner bread I didn't poison either of you!


----------



## bandit571

Eggbeater drills have all been hung up in a til









Well, all but one, anyway..









Millers Falls No. 104….might be a bit too large for the til….
About out of room at the other til…









Ya think? Push drills for doing small pilot holes…









I think I know a place to keep these. I even did a little sawdust making..









The "Before", and









The "After".....trying to build a box out of Poplar..









Might take a few days….


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka it was called razzle dazzle pie, it was black berry and raspberry. It was worth the trip but the place had 12 different pies today so it was a tough choice. I should have got a couple to go but my in laws had a dinner tonight and usually they get me pie but not this time.


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK I have 4 people down for the birthday well wishes.

I am thinking of posting them here but what do you think in posting them if off topics?


----------



## CFrye

The whole point of PM-ing the birthdays (I thought) was to not make them quite so public.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I feel sorry for the poor devil who steals my identity. All those debt collectors will hound him to death for a while. He will pay me through the nose to take my identity back.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim

You always crack me up. I love your humor.



> Arlin I m definitely not a fan of his even more so when he talks about how all the other auctioneers are slow or don t do a good job. I was told by my wife I wasn t allowed to talk to him anymore for some reason. I guess I m abrasive like 36 grit sandpaper.
> 
> - diverlloyd


You can tell immaturity when they have to talk bad about someone else to feel good about themselves.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

Are you always so smart. I will have it so everyone will send a PM instead which now that I think of it is much nicer.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok fellow Nubberites. Does this rocking chair frame look stupid?


----------



## bandit571

Like a High Fashion dress…...backless?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not su sure about how far the back legs stick up. Front legs might be weak with so much curve. Might be better if they went straight down from seat.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, it's only 36° in my shop right now.


----------



## mojapitt

It will have back slats. Just as soon as I figure out where they got put during the organization of the shop last week. Grrr


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ok fellow Nubberites. Does this rocking chair frame look stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes it does, it doesn't have any rockers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, you need to come back over here, I had some sticks for you to take home…..

Oh, and bring some more bread…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka leaving Dan's with her new toy…..


----------



## mojapitt

I seriously had a stack of back slats for the chair. Can't find them anywhere.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The new sander in its new home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that rocker looks more like a rocker with its rockers…..


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, it was off it's rockers before.


----------



## mojapitt

Did you buy sander or did Dan?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dan did…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dan paid for it, I just get to use it…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's a good arrangement


----------



## mojapitt

Wife is cooking pies


----------



## CFrye

Monte, did you use the slats for stickers? 
Beka, congrats on the new TS!
Mmmm, pies!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, what model loader is on your tractor?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, it's nice having 2 shops practically side by side, it's like having a super shop…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Beka leaving Dan s with her new toy…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Beka, I hope you strapped that saw in tight…...with driving on the side, it might fall out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, what model loader is on your tractor?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


an orange one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Beka, I hope you strapped that saw in tight…...with driving on the side, it might fall out.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I didn't realize Dan lived on such a hill…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Marty, what model loader is on your tractor?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> an orange one…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Oh, that's the same model I have….


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I managed to forget the Apple butter at Andy and Carols house when I left. Ugh


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-The rocker frame looks alright, but the crest rail looks a little too tall for my eye (says the guy who's never made a chair, much less a rocker).


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I managed to forget the Apple butter at Andy and Carols house when I left. Ugh
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And does your wife know this?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks


----------



## Festus56

Hello Sandra !!


----------



## mudflap4869

HEY,HEY, HEY, Sandra has been spotted.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey hey hey back at ya


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Sandra!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Candy! Are you all better?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Almost 1am here. Better hit the hay. Hope everyone is doing okay. ttys


----------



## CFrye

This made me laugh so I had to share!




View on YouTube


----------



## CFrye

> Hi Candy! Are you all better?
> 
> - Sandra


I think so. I am back to work. Will see the lung doctor on Tuesday. We'll see what he says.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, what model loader is on your tractor?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> an orange one…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Oh, that s the same model I have….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'll hafta look into that and git back with ya…..


----------



## Gene01

*74*!


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, you need to come back over here, I had some sticks for you to take home…..
> 
> Oh, and bring some more bread…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


LOL must mean it wasn't poisonous  I need to try another recipe for naner bread - it has burbon in it!


----------



## rhybeka

Soo the ad from Woodcraft had them giving $50 trade in money if you bought a porter-cable router. I haven't been happy with my Skil in a while now. The micro-adjust is very sloppy and sometimes moves on it's own. Yes, I know I got what I paid for but I didn't know any better back then. Out of curiosity I went looking and HD has the 2 1/4 PC for $160 instead of Woodcrafts $209. is the 2.25 necessary for a router table or could I get away with the 1 3/4?


----------



## rhybeka

Yaaaay! Sandra sighting!


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, size of router is directly related to the projects you are doing. Bigger projects or heavy use needs bigger router.


----------



## Gene01

Adding to Monte's comment, a larger hp router can do smaller jobs, as well. My RT has a PC 7518 and 3 different sized collets. Plus, most small routers are only single speed. Variable speed is almost a must, if you do much routing with bigger bits like raised panels. 
A dedicated router for the table is not a luxury, either. Changing from the table to hand held wastes time and is a royal PITA! 
Routers are so versatile. Not much you can't do with a router. Once you fall into that hole, you'll find that multiple routers are preferable. Like clamps, you always need a few more.


----------



## rhybeka

Hrm. trouble is I'm not sure - heavy/light usage will depend on if this idea takes off or not. I'll be using it mainly for dadoes and rabbets and such. even at that we're only talking 1/4 w x 1/8 or 1/4 d though. but there could be upwards of 60+ in one box.

*EDIT* mainly trying to be forward thinking in terms of if this idea takes off and now that I have a router table in with my saw and a dependable fence, how can I use it to make my process faster/easier? Basic process is:

1. cut all ply and hardboard to width/length
2. cut all dadoes and rabbets
3. finish (if necessary) with stain/paint
4. assemble

been thinking on a TS sled set up kind of like a box joint jig with the spacing needed for the ink pads so I could cut each dado in two passes, but if I could cut it in one that would be less time wasted.


----------



## mojapitt

If questionable, go big.

Multiple routers, I have 10


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have a Milwaukee 1 3/4hp and more often than not wish I had gotten the 2 1/4hp, especially when turning a bigger bit sometimes you need to up your feed rate ever so slightly to improve cut quality. This can be especially true as a bit begins to dull but isn't yet ready to be tossed or sharpened. For the sake of full disclosure this was the first "good" router I ever bought, since, my collection has grown and now for big bits I always go to a 3+hp router.


----------



## Gene01

Beka, you do want a router that handles 1/2" bits.

I've extolled the virtues of the router but sometimes a saw or dado blade is better. Most full width saw blades cut 1/8" kerf. Carefully mounted, two will get you a 1/4". And, don't limit yourself to 10 or 12" blades. Circular saw blades are cheaper and cut just as well.

What kind of fence will you use for the router?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Multiple routers … ain't saying nothing … I have more than 1 and just got a few more…LOL
1.5 does fine for hand held stuff , i like the 3hp for table use


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmm… well at the $160 price I could keep my Skil - pretty sure it's a 1 3/4. the price at HD seems to be an everyday price and not a sale prices as well. I can start with the Skil and get my prototypes made and see how it does. then once I see if this thing takes off or not - and get my process firmly in place, I can upgrade the too thenl if necessary. That also means I'll have to make a new router table plate since the current plate is made for a Porter-Cable.


----------



## johnstoneb

Beka
Buy what you can afford. Then when you have a better idea of what you can use a router for buy another. You can never have to many routers. Unlike Monte I only have 5 currently. I have a friend that has 30 and yes he uses most of them regularly.

I'm using a 13/4 Hp in my router table and it does what I need very well.


----------



## DIYaholic

It got a little windy here last night….
My housemates truck felt the brunt of it….


----------



## mojapitt

That can be a problem Randy


----------



## firefighterontheside

> It got a little windy here last night….
> My housemates truck felt the brunt of it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic


All I see is spruce lumber.


----------



## DIYaholic

Another angle….


----------



## rhybeka

I think I'll grab a piece of Lexan at HD or Lowes and cut myself a new plate (I need the experience anyway) for the Skil. Routers and I have a love/hate relationship. I'm kind of scared of them to be honest, but if I'm doing production runs, I can't be using hand tools on these (plus it's all plywood).

@Randy OUCH!


----------



## mojapitt

> It got a little windy here last night….
> My housemates truck felt the brunt of it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> All I see is spruce lumber.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill is starting to think like a sawmill owner.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Randy, make sure you can get the wood from the tree.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbers…

Big wind storm last night… lost power at 1 a.m. and still don't have it back. I fired up the generator this a.m. before heading to work and much to my dismay discovered that the generator and 4 of my 5 gas cans were empty… So Mrs. Mainiac had to make a gas run later in the a.m.

Dodged a lot of downed branches on my way to work and 5 seconds after the power company rep. on the radio news said never drive over a downed power line, I drove over one. It was the service line going from a pole transformer to house across the street, so at least I knew it was 220v and not 15 Kv :^o

Of course that thought occurred to me just after the bump-bump "Oh $h!#" moment of truth.

Fortunately (or unfortunately, depending on your perspective) we have power at work…. So I have coffee and running water…. but I also have to be here :^p


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I use a Craftsman ( Bosch) 2 hp. kit…..has both a fixed and plunge base, a 1/4" and a 1/2" collet….cost me $170 when new….I think they still sell a version of it at Sears. Mine has a black case top..new ones have a red top.

Morning to ya….

Have three routers in the shop….rarely use any of them.


----------



## ssnvet

News peeps are saying 200,000 Mainiacs are without power this a.m. And a whole bunch in NH.

And just imagine, we don't have rioting in the street or looting or people on the tube blaming Donald Trump.

Go figure!

Live Free or Die baby :^)


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, this is Monday. Remember to stay out of the dungeon.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, what type of CNC are you looking at?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool morning here so far, and no wind. Trees and power lines are still up.

One can never have too many routers.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, you can run over low voltage lines at slower speeds, 15KV you need to run over fast enough the fire stays behind you!


----------



## ssnvet

Now they're saying 350,000 Mainiacs in the dark. That's 1/3 of the state's population :^o


----------



## mojapitt

That's a lot of Maniacs


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Don t buy the orange HF ratchet clamps, I ve broke several of those…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't buy these things either, they explode. I've junked most of the ones I had and you can't take two to make one good.


----------



## GaryC

There's been a lot of talk about you being in the dark….... just sayin…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> It got a little windy here last night….
> My housemates truck felt the brunt of it….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic


Boy I would live to have about 50 of those pine cones to try casting with.


----------



## ArlinEastman

This is the tractor we have. We got it after my father in law passed away and all 3 siblings bought it to help on the farm. It is 4×4 and added liquid weight to the tires and bought 8 more implements for it to.










I think it is a 38 hp or 45 hp. I have never used it do to my back, but looks like loads of fun.

I should also say this is not ours just a picture of one like ours and with the same things.


----------



## rhybeka

That does look like fun to drive! I think there'd be too many things for me to keep track of to shift though


----------



## mudflap4869

DANG! I could ruin a whole bunch of country with that toy. No use whatsoever for it, but Iwanna. Only problem is, that I would have to beg the old fat broad to get off and let me play with it.


----------



## bandit571

Lovely day outside…if you are a duck…..windy, rainy , and way too cold for me…..YUCK! Squaw Winter has arrived.

Depends on how bored I get today…may sneak into the shop..just for a bit….

The High school I went to is in the state playoffs…..they will be playing at Delphos St. Johns next friday night..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Another angle….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic


Dare i say….it's a good thing you don't have a vehicle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, that the tractor I need for moving logs around. Can I borrow it forever?


----------



## mojapitt

That would be good to move logs


----------



## ssnvet

Now there saying no residential power restoration will be done today…. it's safety first and hospitals second. I'm wagering 3 days.

I better stop by Wally World on the way home and get some lamp oil…. if they haven't sold out already.


----------



## Gene01

> Now there saying no residential power restoration will be done today…. it s safety first and hospitals second. I m wagering 3 days.
> 
> I better stop by Wally World on the way home and get some lamp oil…. if they haven t sold out already.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Three days? Better get more gas, too. Look on the bright side. Your monthly electric bill should be about 10% less. OTOH, gasoline ain't cheap neither. Can't win.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last night's fun was a car fire, that turned into two cars on fire, that turned into 4 cars on fire, all about 15' from a house. At first it was a one truck call, then it was a two truck call, then it was a five truck first alarm. 4 hours later, I went to bed at 4 am. I hope tonight is quieter.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, we all hope you have a quiet night


----------



## bandit571

Tried a wee bit in the shop….got all the drills put away…..found a handle, found a gouge the needed a handle…laid out for some dovetails….and that was about it….Migraine hit the eyeballs…left eye lost all focus, right had a spot that I couldn't see through….

Slept that off…..left eye still has zero focus….


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-Sounds like a TIA (transient ischemic attack). Nothing to mess with either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> it has burbon in it!
> 
> - rhybeka


WHAT???


----------



## bandit571

Got about this far, and had to quit..









It made seeing these lines a bit rough…









Gouge has a new handle..









Also found these two things…









Pen is for scale.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, That's a model B219 loader…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Marty, don't think that's the same as mine. I'll have to see if mine has a model #.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill and Monte, I thought you two, of all people would know about using the *Q* word. Jinx the whole damned shift.


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, 1st response people will never be quiet until there are no stupid people left.


----------



## mojapitt

Expected low tonight of 20°. Currently it's 10°.


----------



## rhybeka

> Lovely day outside…if you are a duck…..windy, rainy , and way too cold for me…..YUCK! Squaw Winter has arrived.
> 
> Depends on how bored I get today…may sneak into the shop..just for a bit….
> 
> The High school I went to is in the state playoffs…..they will be playing at Delphos St. Johns next friday night..
> 
> - bandit571


Really?? That's sweet! Jules still follows back home football


----------



## rhybeka

> it has burbon in it!
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> WHAT???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


LOL not the version you had - it was non alcoholic.  I have to wait for more bananas to rot to make more


----------



## Gene01

> I have to wait for more bananas to rot to make more
> 
> - rhybeka


That's not a long wait. 
Got a recipe for the bourbon laced bread?



> Mudflap, 1st response people will never be quiet until there are no stupid people left.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Very astute observation, Monte


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Mudflap, 1st response people will never be quiet until there are no stupid people left.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We had a quiet night after about 9. Before that, two drunk women drove their car with 3 little kids in the back seat off of the road and hit a tree. Amazingly, no one was hurt. They then tried to convince the police that someone else had been driving and ran away into the woods. Stupid people…....yep, we got 'em.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, just ran across this…http://lumberjocks.com/topics/244737#reply-4157105
Can ya help this guy?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers. The word for the day is POWER… Oh glorious power, how I have missed thee. Lights came back on last night. Still > 300,000 Mainiacs in the dark. But then again, restoration of electrical power may still find them to be "in the dark" :^p



> Stupid people…....yep, we got em.
> - firefighterontheside


My first Chief Nuclear Engineering Officer on the sub was full of quotes… *"you can't fix stupid"* is one that will always stick with me.


----------



## DIYaholic

*BOOoooooo…....*


----------



## BillWhite

> Got about this far, and had to quit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made seeing these lines a bit rough…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gouge has a new handle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found these two things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pen is for scale.
> 
> - bandit571


Wait just a danged minute. How'd ya get my Butcher mortising chisel?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Halloween, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Bill,
I got a few logs….
When are ya showin up with yer mill???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I need a skid steer too, so why don't you just load up the logs on the forks and bring 'em on down. Thanks.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I did add a reply. That usually brings one of the haters to comment that I am stupid. That's why I don't comment on those very often.

Bill, skid steer is good.

Randy dry them till next summer and bring to Arlins place. Then we can figure it out for you.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… this one's for you….


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin sent wooden roses home with me for my wife. She loves them. Now she has several months to plan a return present. Russians believe that you must give bigger gifts than you receive (at least mine does). Giving her a gift is just throwin' down the gauntlet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

throwin down the gauntlet…..LOL.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, after reading your comment above, I considered replying to the other thread with how dumb your answer was (as a joke) but didn't want to open the flood gate. Screw the haters.


----------



## ssnvet

Russians have several peculiar customs. But they are very big hearted people, loyal to a fault (if that's possible) and they endure and press on no matter what. The Nazis believed the Russians (and all slavic peoples) were inferior, only suited for servitude, and would roll over after a severe initial @rse woopin'. We all know how that turned out.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Some below 30 last night but up to 31 now. Maybe 52 later on.

Nice logs Randy. Any other damage besides the red pickup?

Got some things done yesterday then had to play on the lathe. Someday I hope to be able to try making a bowl. I got a Nova chuck awhile back and that does make a difference. This was yesterdays results.


----------



## ssnvet

> This was yesterdays results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


Is it fourth and goal? :^)


----------



## Festus56

Just don't try catching it or kicking it. Only half size of regulation but weighs more.


----------



## rhybeka

> I have to wait for more bananas to rot to make more
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> That s not a long wait.
> Got a recipe for the bourbon laced bread?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I do Gene! it's : https://smittenkitchen.com/2006/11/jacked-up-banana-bread/


----------



## mojapitt

Git 'er whooped up Gene and we'll meet at yer house


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Beka.
I'll probably use 20 TBLspoons of Jack and reserve 19 for sipping while the bread bakes.

Monte, y'all are welcome. BYOB, though.


----------



## rhybeka

wait - Jack is a whiskey - how would that change the flavor?


----------



## mojapitt

> Thanks Beka.
> I ll probably use 20 TBLspoons of Jack and reserve 19 for sipping while the bread bakes.
> 
> Monte, y all are welcome. BYOB, though.
> 
> - Gene Howe


BYOB, bring your own Bill? I am sure he would come.


----------



## mojapitt

> wait - Jack is a whiskey - how would that change the flavor?
> 
> - rhybeka


Drink enough, you won't care.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka jack is a Tennessee whiskey it doesn't have as strict guidelines in the making as it can be made in a higher proof,have coloring added and the recipe isn't as strict on percentages of ingredients. So jack can be charcoal filtered and bourbon can't. Bourbon is a much more strict on how it's done to be called bourbon, a scotch is also a whiskey and the grandfather of bourbon and all other whiskeys and moonshine produced in the style of sour mash whiskey.
So use what you like I would think it would be very suttle differences to the flavor like scotch would be a bit smokier,jack a bit sweeter and burbon more fruity.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> *BOOoooooo…....*
> 
> - DIYaholic


Whooooo


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm on my way to Gene's for bourbon laced bread. It takes a while to get there, so Gene ought to have enough time to make the bread.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….headache just doesn't want to quit…..

Next time, I may have to make a batch of Beer Bread…..

In DeGraff, OH…..the first saturday of each month is Jackson's Auction…....most times, in addition to the usual Livestock and other farm supplies…they also have a bunch of ….TOOLS for auction…...may try to get there THIS saturday and find out…...parking is free…IF you can find a place. Lots of Amish, too ( watch where you step..)

IF this headache would let up..I MIGHT try a bit of shoptime….


----------



## CFrye

*You can't fix stupid…but you can sedate it!*

Mark, great looking footbowl? Bet I was tricky to turn with those feet!


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm beeer bread!

I'm just getting to eat my lunch - chicken foil pack. Chicken, stuffing, broccoli, bacon and cheese. thrown into a piece of foil and wrapped up, stuck in the oven and cooked for an hour +. good stuff!


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka jack is a Tennessee whiskey it doesn t have as strict guidelines in the making as it can be made in a higher proof,have coloring added and the recipe isn t as strict on percentages of ingredients. So jack can be charcoal filtered and bourbon can t. Bourbon is a much more strict on how it s done to be called bourbon, a scotch is also a whiskey and the grandfather of bourbon and all other whiskeys and moonshine produced in the style of sour mash whiskey.
> So use what you like I would think it would be very suttle differences to the flavor like scotch would be a bit smokier,jack a bit sweeter and burbon more fruity.
> 
> - diverlloyd


hmmmm - I think I'd like all three of those  I may have to do a taste test  Wonder if I could use them in gingersnaps too?? /hic/


----------



## diverlloyd

Whiskey makes everything better you might try the ole smiley moonshiner apple pie for the snaps


----------



## mojapitt

I actually thought Jack Daniels was a bourbon


----------



## mojapitt

> *You can't fix stupid…but you can sedate it!*
> 
> Mark, great looking footbowl? Bet I was tricky to turn with those feet!
> 
> - CFrye


Stupid has a way of fixing itself many times. That's where Darwin awards come from.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I actually thought Jack Daniels was a bourbon
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What I have read, says that JD qualifies as a bourbon, but JD doesn't want to be called bourbon, only whiskey.


----------



## mojapitt

I have had 2 rounds with Jack. Lost both unmercifully


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Don t buy the orange HF ratchet clamps, I ve broke several of those…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You can fix them when they break. The problem is the little plastic pegs the handle pivots on. Drill a hole through the entire thing right at that point, and insert a machine screw. Secure with a nut.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Multiple routers … ain t saying nothing … I have more than 1 and just got a few more…
> 
> - CharlesNeil


About a dozen "more than 1".... at least. I saw one tucked everywhere I looked. And I have to say, Charles needs a router bit rack! They are piled in heaps in his shop! He may be the only guy I know with more router bits than I have. And I have one of just every bit Whiteside makes (including the special Charles Neil profile).


----------



## mojapitt

Time change Sunday. Hate it.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Charles has a couple dozen routers over 1. He's my hero.


----------



## DonBroussard

I feel like such an underachiever because I only have 5 routers.

Guess what we are doing? Woody and Jessie are busy tonight!


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's a snake in my boot!


----------



## bandit571

You mean to say someone has more routahs than Norm Abram?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill they could be but they wouldn't be able to do the charcoal filtering, use their recipe, reuse barrels,add Carmel coloring and would have to pull a lower poof then they do now. None of that would be a issue since they are owned by Brown Forman but last time they changed anything (changed to a lower proof with no warning)there was a big back lash but that was when Bedford was the master distilled and not Jeff. It's a nice place to visit if you get a chance but since the whole town is Jack Daniels it closes at 6 and I mean the whole town closes at 6.


----------



## rhybeka

> I have had 2 rounds with Jack. Lost both unmercifully
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Eric Church has a song, "Jack Daniels kicked my ass again tonight"


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-I actually mounted a pull string in the back of the vest. When the kids pull it, I say things from the show, one of which is "There's a snake in my boot".


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Beka jack is a Tennessee whiskey it doesn t have as strict guidelines in the making as it can be made in a higher proof,have coloring added and the recipe isn t as strict on percentages of ingredients. So jack can be charcoal filtered and bourbon can t. Bourbon is a much more strict on how it s done to be called bourbon, a scotch is also a whiskey and the grandfather of bourbon and all other whiskeys and moonshine produced in the style of sour mash whiskey.
> So use what you like I would think it would be very suttle differences to the flavor like scotch would be a bit smokier,jack a bit sweeter and burbon more fruity.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Yeah, what he said…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I actually thought Jack Daniels was a bourbon
> 
> - Monte Pittman


JD is a bourbon whiskey…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Don t buy the orange HF ratchet clamps, I ve broke several of those…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> You can fix them when they break. The problem is the little plastic pegs the handle pivots on. Drill a hole through the entire thing right at that point, and insert a machine screw. Secure with a nut.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Why couldn't you tell me that when I was loading them in the truck to haul them away???


----------



## mojapitt

Here's the latest coffee table. No project post, for your eyes only.


----------



## mojapitt

The best solution for the small gray HF clamps is to not but them in the first place.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Here s the latest coffee table. No project post, for your eyes only.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I don't know if my eyes can handle all that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

'lil Dan and I was discussing a try at an indoor flea market while roasting hot dogs over an open flame and chasing with a couple of beers…..


----------



## mojapitt

Flea markets don't seem to work here. Not sure why.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't like fleas.


----------



## GaryC

I'm with Bill


----------



## mojapitt

I hate it when I overlook the obvious joke.


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks good monte.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty it can't hurt? I'm seeing the beer rings on the cast iron top - glad you guys had so many good times over this saw  I was only able to grab the model number off of it tonight to see about grabbing a manual…yeah I'm weird like that and like to have tool manuals just in case. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to get out to the shop and spend some time reassembling.  for now just waiting on Lily to come back inside so we can go to bed.


----------



## Gene01

That table is Top 3 worthy. But, it's just a board. 
It's really nice and the flutterbys are stupendous. Love that grain, too.

No JD tonight. Took phyl out for an old fashioned T bone and fries at our favorite steak house. I had a couple Macallans double cask Scotches. She drove home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to mill some elm so I can make a bench of elm with walnut stain.


----------



## mojapitt

But you have actual walnut Bill. My storage isn't exactly filled with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point…...I should stain walnut with elm stain….


----------



## Festus56

> But you have actual walnut Bill. My storage isn t exactly filled with it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is what I was thinking too. Can't afford to stockpile much walnut here. It is $9.90 a bd. ft.


----------



## bandit571

Marty: Max and Miss Bandit would be happy to sell you all of their fleas…..

Out of Walnut in this shop…..about the same with Maple…..and no Oak. Down to Pine and Poplar, for now…

I could drive over to Menards, and pick up some Alder…..


----------



## mojapitt

Found a picture of this red cedar table top I thought was pretty wild.


----------



## Festus56

That is purdy !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Purdy wild!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Found a picture of this red cedar table top I thought was pretty wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I love a good western red cedar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Out of Walnut in this shop…..about the same with Maple…..and no Oak.
> - bandit571


Plenty of walnut, maple, and oak around these parts…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning! Rainy and cold for the 1st of November. better get used to it I guess.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, those rings are from kids sitting there pop cans down, I'll see if he still has the manual, he bought it new…..


----------



## rhybeka

no worries  I found it online. hopefully I'll get out there this afternoon to get the motor and the fence back on.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

We have maintained our 19 year record for not having any kids come down our 900' drive to trick-or-treat, so once again I get to eat the bag of candy :^) I've decided that the first trick-or-treater we get is going to get the whole bag!

Monte….I too dread the time zone change… as we go to sun rise at 5:30 am and sun set around 4:30 pm. That means that I live in doors or in the dark Mon. - Fri. for the next 4 months. Why it is the same time here as it is 900 miles west in Western Michigan, I have no clue.

Maine has passed legislation to switch to Atlantic Time (same as the Canadian Maritimes) but the law doesn't go into effect unless NH changes too. So much for Dirigo :^(


----------



## mojapitt

That's my entire problem with the time change. Dark at 4:30 PM. Afternoon is my most valuable time.


----------



## ssnvet

Yup…. driving home from the day job in pitch black doesn't really inspire me to do anything in the evening.

Notice to all…. I need a kick in the pants to finish this pallet bed for my daughter. I didn't really want to do this project and with her Germophobia towards anything that I touch, there's a distinct possibility that she will freak out when I put it in her bedroom…. so I haven't been very motivated to work on it, and it is plugging up every horizontal surface in the shop, preventing me from working on anything else.

So permission granted to nag and harass me until I post it as a project.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow Humans and Randy the Tree Man…..

Nasty weather outside….36 degrees, rainy, and very dreary outside the window….

Headache has finally left…..maybe get something done?


----------



## mojapitt

Plugging up the shop be all of the motivation you need.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm watching way too much TV (Netflix actually, we don't have cable TV)


----------



## mudflap4869

I SEE BACON! Lots and lots of bacon. That would be the perfect table for Cricket. About gave me vertigo just lusting after it.


----------



## DS

> I SEE BACON! Lots and lots of bacon. That would be the perfect table for Cricket. About gave me vertigo just lusting after it.
> 
> - mudflap4869


At first, I saw a gorgeous Cedar table. Now all I can see is BACON too…
Thx - now I'm hungry and I just ate breakfast


----------



## Gene01

I guess Arizona felt that we had enough daylight and didn't need to save any. So, the time changes don't really affect us. Except, we have to take it into account when making calls back east. When I was working up on the Navajo reservation, it was a bit confusing, though. Most of the reservation observed DST because the tribal headquarters is in NM. But some parts went with AZ time. Making appts got a bit dicey. Several times I showed up an hour early or an hour late. 
Then, the Hopi reservation is within the Navajo reservation and they were on AZ time. 
Eventually, I got it all sorted out.

Some Indian chief, talking about DST, said that only a white man would cut off one end of a blanket and sew it on the other end and think he made the blanket longer.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

39 deg. and raining. Only going to get a little over 40 and this is the warm day for awhile. Snow likely tonight. Need to make a trip to Montes and it seems like I waited until the nice weather was past.

Anyone ever make a dollhouse? Have a request for a couple of them and I am no expert on those.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Found a picture of this red cedar table top I thought was pretty wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

With all the ceder we have you can make a lot of tables like that.

Maybe if you and Bill come a few days early both of you can make a big dent in our red ceder.


----------



## rhybeka

Matt - consider yourself kicked - daylight is short and the faster you get it done, the faster you get your horizontal space back 

chomping at the bit to get to the shop but its going to be another busy evening. debating skipping the gym and making it up on Sat. morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, do like the rest of us. Been skipping the gym for quite a few years now.


----------



## bandit571

Worked in the Dungeon for a while….standing up..









Because the Shop Stool has fallen apart…









Makes it a bit hard to use this item…..or..









Chop all of these….legs started to cramp up..time to stop for a while…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Some Indian chief, talking about DST, said that only a white man would cut off one end of a blanket and sew it on the other end and think he made the blanket longer.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That sums it up pretty well! Makes me want to move to Ecuador all the more this time of year, no winters and far more consistent day light throughout the year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, get that thing done….no excuses.
Eventful day today….started with a fire that went from about midnight to 3am. Then I got up and went to look at the sawmil carport on the way home. I will be picking that up tomorrow. Well guy called this am and said he would be over to finish the well. Good thing I had digrite come over last week to locate the electric and phone services. Trouble was, they were wrong and now I have no phone. I unloaded the mill from the trailer so I can pick up the carport for the mill. Old faithful kubota made very easy work of that. Much easier than putting it on, Monte. Then I took Cindy to the airport so she could go to Las Vegas for work. Now back home and the well guy is not done yet, so I have no water. Cindy picked a good time to get out of dodge.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, you got me beat by 2 years. No trick or treaters in 17 years. Well, I don't think. We haven't been here for Halloween since Liam was born.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, been wearing a back support since that weekend. Probably should have worn it that weekend.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…..

Glad to see youl enjoying the wonders of hydraulics… Forget Archimedes and his lever… I say "give me a hydraulic cylinder big enough and I'll move the world" :^)

Monte…

Did you buy your mill or make it? if you made it, did you follow a plan? Or wing it?


----------



## mojapitt

No engineer here. I bought the plan and hired a very good professional welder to build it.


----------



## mojapitt

The lever did a lot to get it on his trailer. I am glad he had a better way to unload.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The lever did a lot to get it on his trailer. I am glad he had a better way to unload.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


......and Archimedes didn't show up to help pull on the lever either.


----------



## mojapitt

Cold now . Rain changing to Bill weather tonight.


----------



## Festus56

Already sent some your way Monte. This is the view from my shop door.


----------



## GaryC

Mark, ya know… it's a misdemeanor to show pictures like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's cool here now, but changing to not Bill weather tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

There's that hateful four letter word again…...anything below 50 degrees should be banned…


----------



## mojapitt

> Already sent some your way Monte. This is the view from my shop door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


Icky, yuk, gag, burp, etc


----------



## mojapitt

The foul language you were just exposed to was me putting maple top together


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, that front loader is quite a bit different then mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Played in the rain most of the afternoon working on a new 10×16 chicken pen. Is it considered woodworking if I used a 2×4 to prop the top up???....


----------



## mojapitt

Anything I do with chickens is woodworking. I use shavings for their nests.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, are you off for the winter yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, are you off for the winter yet?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hope not…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Anything I do with chickens is woodworking. I use shavings for their nests.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Never thought about the shavings, I put fresh straw in the nesting boxes last night, by morning they had it all kicked to the floor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Is it considered woodworking if I used a 2×4 to prop the top up???....
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I guess the correct pronunciation would be tubafore…..


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Astros.


----------



## mojapitt

> Is it considered woodworking if I used a 2×4 to prop the top up???....
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I guess the correct pronunciation would be tubafore…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes, at least on this thread


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let's not forget our roots…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I looked at the loader today. It has no model# and I think it was painted red originally…..not a kubota loader.


----------



## bandit571

Was going to go and shop for a new shop stool…..it can wait til morning, I think….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ and morning it is! one of those days where my brain is awake with the rest of me and going 100mph already! guess I better put that to good use!


----------



## mojapitt

Scraping Bill's weather off cars this morning


----------



## Gene01

Ya doing that scraping in the dark? Could be dangerous.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Send it here Monte. It will melt quickly. Almost 60 degrees this morning.
Going to pick up carport soon. Gotta get creative to fit 26' roof panels on my 18' trailer.


----------



## diverlloyd

50 yesterday and high of 75 today.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Im not a big fan of Cedar.. but I sure like that table .


----------



## mojapitt

I need to raise my prices


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just found out my medical insurance is going up from $500/month (for 2 people) to $900/month. And the deductible is rising from $3000 to $14000. Oh, and it's not going to cover as much stuff as before either….

I'm still waiting for that $2500/year savings we were promised then they made this law. If I didn't know better, I'd think they weren't being entirely honest with us…


----------



## mojapitt

Politicians not honest? SAY IT ISN'T SO!


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..Craig had another shop stool up in his room…..same as the one that broke…."new" one is now in the shop…maybe after Lunch, I might get something done?

One day closer to the weekend…..may still try to get to Jackson's Sale Barn Saturday….First Saturday of each month, BIG auction going on…..may take a camera along, if I go….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Things have no where to go hut up since last November, the residuals of the prior eight years mistakes will linger as they continue to be rectified but there is light at the end of the tunnel! Sorry about your premiums taking such a huge jump, that does seem outrageous.


----------



## DS

Jim, that is just what happened to Arizona ACA enrollees last year. All but a single insurer dropped out and the premiums tripled and the deductibles went sky high and the benefits fell to new lows.

Ironically, this year is the first time the same plan(s) still exists for more than one year in the Marketplace. Still only one insurer in the ACA for AZ this year. (So much for competition lowering rates)

So, it is safe to assume that the attorneys and accountants for the insurance companies have teased out how to game the ACA for the most profits now.

Please, though, feel free to enjoy your new "affordable" health care.


----------



## DS

Between the Missus and me, we are on target to spend about $34K in medical expenses this year.

That is without any hospitalization, Urgent Care, or emergency room visits at all.

That is more than all of our other expenses combined.

In other words, I feel your pain.


----------



## mojapitt

One of the main reasons for staying at my current job is the health insurance benefit. For my wife and I it's $250 a month.


----------



## bandit571

Nice when TriCare does it's job…..next May, I get both TriCare AND Medicare…..With my retirement pay paying for the Medicare…..wife already has Medicare…..


----------



## Gene01

VA+Medicare. 
$80 per month for the medicare supplement. 
No deductibles.
Copays average around $10.00 
All my meds come from VA and each are for 90 days. I have 4 prescriptions. Copay is $20 for the lot each 90 days.
No dental or vision coverages in Medicare. VA covers that but, I'll pass.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

27 degrees now and going to be a hot 34 later with more snow. I think summer is over for us.


----------



## bandit571

Inhaler is done, Lunch is done, camera is loaded…..a trip to the "Head" and then maybe do a bit of sawdust making?

May need a Mountain Dew to go to the shop….


----------



## rhybeka

still at work and wishing I wasn't! Why is it whenever I look at things I 'need' my bill is automatically $200? New miter saw blade, extension cord, kreg clamp, etc.

We pay~$200+ a month for drugs alone. Thankfully /knock on wood/ we've been able to manage staying out of the docs office/er/etc. We usually meet our deductible just in meds though. I can't imagine how much it will increase as we age.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Carport on board. Only hangs off about 6 feet. Pink ducktape makes good flagging.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Went yesterday for new glasses.. when they told me how much…. I had to stop and think " Is seeing REALLY all that necessary ? "


----------



## firefighterontheside

Insurance is what is gonna keep me working at the FD much longer than I'd like.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm hungry


----------



## CharlesNeil

Sherri made me film a you tube about " Roundover Router Bit".... I was like OMG .. REALLY. 
What the h*&& can you film about a roundover bit … but i did it .. 
I mean why dont we film .. puttin a piece of wood on a lathe and turning it round … 
Bet this sucker get's a zillion views .
Shoulder is killing me, gonna go home and ice it … bourbon over the ice works best .. I have found . 
Still got some of Stumpys , .


----------



## CFrye

I looked for the video, it's not posted yet!?


----------



## CharlesNeil

not yet Candy .. its uploading now, but here is a preview … hope the link works 
http://iplayerhd.com/player/video/fe46c2e1-d4b2-402d-b463-c699f11aeb1d/share


----------



## bandit571

Last set of pins are done…..all four sets of tails are done. Made a jig to hold the sides in place, while I run the plough plane along the top and bottom edges of each side.

Have errands to run…..will see about how much more I can get done, today….


----------



## DS

Video not found: fe46c2e1-d4b2-402d-b463-c699f11aeb1d


----------



## ssnvet

Charles…. get the script and buy on-line. If you current glasses fit well, you can get the frame dims directly off of them. Pupil to pupil is easy to measure. Eye Docs want $400+ and you can buy the same thing online for $150


----------



## CharlesNeil

it will be on you tube in about an hour… going to film 2 more tomorrow.. so i am told.


----------



## CFrye

The video started , then vanished. When I hit refresh, it then said video not found.


----------



## CFrye

> it will be on you tube in about an hour… going to film 2 more tomorrow.. so i am told.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Guess I will practice patience.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Not sure , Sherri has our weekly show up loading and the YOUTUBE, told me to go home and get off the puter, it slows her down…

I need advice from Mudflap about now … but heading out… got to go check on my mowers and 4 wheeler in the shop for service,


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Just found out my medical insurance is going up from $500/month (for 2 people) to $900/month. And the deductible is rising from $3000 to $14000. Oh, and it s not going to cover as much stuff as before either….
> 
> I m still waiting for that $2500/year savings we were promised then they made this law. If I didn t know better, I d think they weren t being entirely honest with us…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Do not worry Stumpy Obama told us he has a transparent administration. I just wish it was back the way it was. My daughter and her family can not afford Obama care either and he only makes $45k as the dean of students at a college in St Louis and has to pay his own SS, and everything else like a contractor.


----------



## CharlesNeil

ok here we go


----------



## ArlinEastman

> VA+Medicare.
> $80 per month for the medicare supplement.
> No deductibles.
> Copays average around $10.00
> All my meds come from VA and each are for 90 days. I have 4 prescriptions. Copay is $20 for the lot each 90 days.
> No dental or vision coverages in Medicare. VA covers that but, I ll pass.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I guess you can say I am lucky. I do not pay anything for hospitalization nor meds and Tricare is only $450 per year for my wife with 0 for meds which all come from the base hospital.

Insurace for my daughters family is more then he makes a year or really close to it. Yah our former president is so nice to us.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sounds like stumpy needs to do a bunch of shopping around. Even if you get some insurance that is out of network it maybe cheaper.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I have special glasses because of really bad vision. Should be about $1000 In the spring for new ones.


----------



## mojapitt

Enjoyed the video Charles.


----------



## ssnvet

Warning … cynical political rhetoric ahead…. please skip to the next post if that bothers you…

Arlin… Obviously your SIL is filthy rich, as the class warfare crowd only sticks it to the filthy rich.

The cost of health insurance for my family went up 65% thanks to the ACA and it's likely to go up another 15% in 2018. But I'll take that over state funded medical care any day…

"oh you need a kidney transplant to stay alive, the waiting list is only 6 years" (Canada) or…
"we don't allow procedure X on people over age Y… you're 65 and have lived a good long life already" (UK) or…
"your baby had the genetic marker for Downs Syndrome so we aborted it" (Iceland) or…
"Granny has dementia so you need to hold her down while I give her the euthanasia shot" (Netherlands) or…
"anesthesia for your wisdom tooth removal? We ran out 2 months ago, BYOV" (Russia)

(unfortunately I didn't make these up… truth is much stranger than fiction and they are actual news stories)

IMHO, government takeover of healthcare = catastrophe

You can now kick me off campus, unfriend me on FB and return to your regular non-political programming :^p


----------



## GaryC

Hmmm….so, Matt….how do you REALLY feel about obamacare?


----------



## ssnvet

> Hmmm….so, Matt….how do you REALLY feel about obamacare?
> - Gary


I actually think they meant well (benefit of the doubt) but that their ideology blinded them to reality. And 7 years later nobody is going to back peddle on their "signature achievement".

My wife and I have both used the same PCP for 20 years. He's an awesome doc! Really a smart cookie who will take as much time with you as is needed, regardless of how it shipwrecks the schedule or his stats. He told my wife two weeks ago that he is under so much pressure to "produce" that he wishes he had become a chemical engineer (his alternate career plan).


----------



## ArlinEastman

Yah

Government has no business in Health care nor much else either. It seems whatever they put their hands on it goes bad.


----------



## Gene01

Finally found a WFI range extender that will get me a signal in the shop. The free modem, router thingie that the service provider supplies is probably not the most robust. The extender is one that uses the electrical wires to carry the signal. The shop has it's own service so, the broadcast module wouldn't work there. But, stuck it in the outlet in the house that's closest to the shop and it worked. Now, I'll get even less done.


----------



## CFrye

Prayer request for my mom. She fell at home Tuesday morning and is in the hospital in Grove. She has, from what I understand, a very stable fracture in her low back (L1). The contusions associated with the fall are causing her a lot of discomfort. They are checking her now for a possible stroke.


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, sorry to hear the news on your mom, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## mojapitt

Prayers for her Candy


----------



## mojapitt

I bought a new log chain today. Odd , but I don't think i have ever seen a clean new chain.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Prayer request for my mom. She fell at home Tuesday morning and is in the hospital in Grove. She has, from what I understand, a very stable fracture in her low back (L1). The contusions associated with the fall are causing her a lot of discomfort. They are checking her now for a possible stroke.
> 
> - CFrye


Sorry to hear that, Candy. Hope she's back on her feet soon!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry to hear, Candy.
Positive thoughts, for a speedy recovery, are being sent.


----------



## Gene01

Thoughts an prayers for your mom, Candy.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, all, for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Prayers and other positive thoughts from me Candy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Best wishes candy.

The original healthcare bill would have been good but it went to crap after congress and the senate had to change things for their lobbyists. Our government is sad period.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm sending a thought and a couple of prayers…..


----------



## CFrye

Thanks again! 
Marty, is that a fire cracker on your head?


----------



## mojapitt

It does look like a fuse.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Prayers for her and you and Jim as well


----------



## rhybeka

Prayers Candy! hopefully she comes back fast from that!

So last night I managed to get out to the shop for an hour. got the new saw moved into place and started a bit of cleaning. Hopefully tonight I'll get out to continue the job and get the other saw ready for sale.










Morning all - TGIF!


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and happy Friday! Back for your viewing enjoyment…










My apologies for going political yesterday…. it seems that health care is the one topic that always pushes my buttons. I'll try to keep it to a once a year indiscretion if I can.

Thinking about changing my handle to "Mainiac Mouse Slayer" as I've bagged 15 of the little monsters since putting traps out a week ago. They sure are creatures of habit, as I've been putting the traps in the same spots for years and they always come back. I hate meeces to pieces!

Stumbled upon two white tail does in our drive last night. They looked good and healthy. The road we're on makes one side of a large triangle with houses on three sides and some 20 acres in the middle. Seems the dear have figured out that no one hunts there and just like the mice, they come back every fall.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Candy, may your mom recover quickly as good as new in as little time as possible!

Matt, I've created my own mouse problem accidentally. I bought a non running yard vacuum for next to nothing (I have an addiction to lost and forsaken power equipment resurrection) and it had mice in the collection bag & impeller housing. I thought they had been taken care of by default when I got it running but a couple of the little bastards somehow survived and got loose in the garage. There's plenty of carcinogens for them to much on but no real food that I'm aware of so hopefully they'll starve or leave before my wife sees them. I feel your pain.


----------



## mojapitt

Chose to throw some eggs on the bacon today. Busy weekend ahead.

Matt, all you can do is keep up the assault on the meeces worldd.


----------



## mudflap4869

1 damned fly! He hides when I pick up the swatter, but bothers the hell out of me when I put it down.


----------



## mojapitt

We have one of the electric fly swatters. More gratification I think.


----------



## ssnvet

Meeces? Fortunately, I haven't met one yet who could resist peanut butter. To them it's like crack cocaine.

*Yeti*... the meeces are well known to set up shop in my ride on lawn mower. Last Saturday, one jumped out when I fired it up and Skipper went nuts chasing him around, but lost him. I towed the leaf sweeper around the yard for about two hours and every time I stopped to empty the sweeper, Skipper was pawing at the mower. I kept telling him "give it up dumbo, they're long gone now". I hauled a load to the dump in my beater 1-ton and when I got back I fired up the mower to put it away….. and sure enough there was another little meeces, who had apparently been with me all morning, who hopped out. Skipper had fun with this one. He plays a little too rough though and Mr. Meeces went to the big cheese factory in the sky.

The score this fall is Skipper-2, daddy-15, Smudge the cat-0


----------



## bigblockyeti

I would think a cat would do pretty well with mice, an outdoor (only) cat would be my first pet choice for that very reason. The kids want a dog but I have a hard 12 acre minimum per dog requirement and we're nowhere close to that in a sub divided neighborhood.


----------



## mojapitt

My cat kills the mice, but she only eats cat food. She will come find me and let me know when dish is empty.


----------



## mojapitt

She's starved and miserable


----------



## mojapitt

I have a package that was supposed to be delivered today. Checked the tracking last night and it was in Sioux Falls. That usually means that it's on schedule. Checked this morning and it's in Boise Idaho. That probably means it's not on schedule.


----------



## CharlesNeil

OMG… more you tubes getting filmed today …. I dislike cameras ..ALOT


----------



## bandit571

I cut back the feed to the outside cats…and start seeing the dead mice they bring in to show off….Craig doesn't allow any cats in his room…..guess who has to set traps. 
Morning to ya….dreary day outside….


----------



## mojapitt

But your so camera friendly Charles


----------



## Gene01

Last winter, mice set up house keeping in the engine compartment of our car. There were babies that died in there. Man, what a stinky mess that was. After getting it cleaned, we got some rodent deterrent spray from Amazon and soaked down the engine compartment and, that seemed to work. But, to be on the safe side, we got some pellets that are also supposed to repel rodents and liberally sprinkled they area where the car is parked. In addition, we baited about 10 traps with P-nut butter and set some under the car and around the walls of the carport. We caught several in the areas where we didn't sprinkle the pellets. 
It's about time to do it all again.


----------



## CharlesNeil

done filming.. its gluing dovetails and flush trimming them,.. I do it a little different ..at least they *&%%*& camera is out of my face , and the director has gone up front…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Easy to predict our weather for awhile. 20's at night and mid 30's during the day with snow and rain showers for a week at least. Today it is a couple inches of snow possible they say.

We have a few mice every fall that want to be in our house but they are no match for Jamie and her trap line. Has got 4 this year so far.


----------



## bandit571

> done filming.. its gluing dovetails and flush trimming them,.. I do it a little different ..at least they *&%%*& camera is out of my face , and the director has gone up front…
> 
> - CharlesNeil


That reminds me….I need to spread some Elmer's around..









As this needs glued up, before I can start on a slider lid, for the top….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Last winter, mice set up house keeping in the engine compartment of our car. There were babies that died in there. Man, what a stinky mess that was. After getting it cleaned, we got some rodent deterrent spray from Amazon and soaked down the engine compartment and, that seemed to work. But, to be on the safe side, we got some pellets that are also supposed to repel rodents and liberally sprinkled they area where the car is parked. In addition, we baited about 10 traps with P-nut butter and set some under the car and around the walls of the carport. We caught several in the areas where we didn t sprinkle the pellets.
> It s about time to do it all again.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

Just put Limburger cheese on the engine. That will keep the mice away.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's the last slide of my presentation for the owners…. I show this right after I summarize the $435,000 project budget we're proposing.


----------



## mojapitt

Obviously there's money in shipping crates.


----------



## rhybeka

Boss just left therefore my desire to work went with her.  /flop/


----------



## mojapitt

> Boss just left therefore my desire to work went with her.  /flop/
> 
> - rhybeka


Especially on Friday afternoon


----------



## mudflap4869

I thought about starting a "go fund me" site to pay for my cremation expenses, then skip out on the bar-b-que. What do you think they would do to me?


----------



## rhybeka

yup - I came home and had a bowl of ice cream before heading to the shop


----------



## mojapitt

Other than being Curly Maple, this top is pretty boring.


----------



## bandit571

Sometimes, boring is good…..maybe add a bit of Walnut accents to raise the price a bit?


----------



## bandit571

Game will be on the radio…no reason to drive over to Delphos, OH. I suppose I had better go do a glue up…

Supper was Pulled Pork, with cheesy rice. Now, IF I can just get out of my chair, for awhile….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit's got a good idea. A few walnut butterfly keys would look good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Other than being Curly Maple, this top is pretty boring.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's a pretty boring stick ya got there Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I stopped at Jim's favorite pet store and just knew I had to take this girl home when this chicken ran up and pooped on my shoe. I named her Drumstick…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty that's awesome!
Spent my shop time getting my 'old' saw ready to sell. My shop feels seriously small at the moment. Thinking about asking 125 obo. 

























Thoughts? Too high??


----------



## mojapitt

Shouldn't increase food consumption Marty


----------



## bandit571

Used 5 clamps…only because that was all I have, now…









Will let this sit awhile….like til tomorrow….Then I have a few cuts to make..









So the slider can be hidden. Some of the lid will come from this leftover..









More rebate work. Box is just over 12" long









By a little over 8" wide..









And just under 6" tall…









Maybe I can get to the Jackson's Sale Barn in the morning….might have to go early, to get a parking spot…


----------



## mojapitt

You wouldn't know that these are 4 consecutive slices.


----------



## rhybeka

ugh shouldn't posted from my phone!

@Monte they look bookmatched!


----------



## JL7

Hey all…..4th snowfall this season is happening now…...yuck. The Maple leaves are rotting away in the yard…..I did make a futile effort to mulch and bag the wet foliage today and almost killed the Toro…...

ARRGH!

Candy - Best to your Mom.

Marty - I'll be over at lil' Dans using the drum sander if you're wondering…....

Monte…..love me some Curly Maple….

I broke out the Birdseye for this…..(it's still a secret…don't tell)......and tried a hand rubbed lacquer finish….this is Bluetooth Birdseye….....thanks for the inspiration Matt:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, 125 is ok with a working fence. Do you have a working fence?


----------



## firefighterontheside

yesterday somebody texted me about my bandsaw for sale. He was from lake of the Ozarks, 3 hours away. I had to go there today for a class. Loaded up saw last night and sold it in the parking lot at lunch time. He gave me 300, which was 25 more than I was asking he was so excited. I hadn't counted the money til later because I trusted the pastor that he was.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice lookin' box Jeff… you'll hafta stand in line at 'lil Dan's, I'll be sandin' fer awhile…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, send me some snow. Quit hogging.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta estate auction in the mornin' with a tandem axle trailer that I got my eye on…..


----------



## JL7

Nobody likes a sanding hog Marty, just saying…..

Bill…drive that F350 up here and it will be done! Nice sawmill BTW…..good on Andy for that one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, there was gas in the truck and trailer mileage fees getting that sander home, then diesel fuel and tractor expenses unloading it into the shop…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill no working fence but I am including three shark guard splitters which were $75 and never really used. the maple rails will stay on it as well unless they aren't wanted and the piece of aluminum I was using as fence.


----------



## JL7

Marty…...

This ones for you…


----------



## CFrye

Boring, Monte. Send it to me, I'll dispose of it for you.
Purty, Jeff! Is that some of the sacred wood?
Congrats on the sale, Bill. You can have all of our snow.
Beka, hope your saw sells fast!
Marty, has Checkers met Drumstick? 
Box is coming together fast, Bandit. How are the kittens?
I stopped at an estate sale on the way home from the hospital. Picked up a Tuff-Box, some Yankee drill bits, a 1/4" straight router bit, a Veritas 1/4-3/16" cornering tool, and a partial set of FlexCut carving tools…all for $7!
Pics to follow…


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy what's a tuff box?


----------



## bandit571

All the kittens are gone…..thinking one of the Toms was behind it…..have a small stray making herself at home here….at least the Toms will leave her alone…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Checkers tried to eat Drumsticks head, whut's up with that???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Woodstick 2 will be in the woods…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

With banjo music…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## CFrye

It's a plastic tool box, Beka. Pics are loading ever so slowly.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll be there soon Jeff. Go wait out in the snow.
Candy, I'll be expecting you to deliver that snow this winter.
Yay, we're home. Guess what…..gotta drive 3 more hours tomorrow for soccer tournament.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What is a cornering tool?


----------



## GaryC

Posted on Facebook


----------



## CFrye

To quote Lee Valley: "A cornering tool is actually a small molding plane. It cuts a fixed-radius curve on an edge."


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Date night #474 is done. Relaxing at home now.

Hello Jeff, nice box you have there.

Nice chicken Marty but maybe under fed I think. Checkers just wanted the bones.

Nice haul Candy. I would take that piece of metal on your keyboard.


----------



## HerbC

> I thought about starting a "go fund me" site to pay for my cremation expenses, then skip out on the bar-b-que. What do you think they would do to me?
> 
> - mudflap4869


Mudflap,

You never know, they might ROAST you!!! (I hear Dean Martin is available to MC the event it you qualify for the location…


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful speaker enclosure, Jeffy.
Good git, Candy.
Chicken bones aren't good for dogs, Marty.
Good eye, Gary. Not many would see the potential.
Bill, I'd have given ya $350 and even met you at the AZ/NM border.
Hey, Mark. Staying warm?
It's 4 AM and 55* here. Supposed to get into the 70s today. 
Time for my monthly haircut. Tired of combing it.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, my wife cuts my my hair every 3 months.


----------



## rhybeka

It's 8:12 and 42 degrees here, Gene. 

Morning all!

getting ready to leave for pool aerobics. trying to decide what the plan for the day is. I think it's mostly cleaning and baking gingersnaps. might get to the shop later though. need to get the motor put on the new saw and start checking alignment since who knows what shifted in travel.

@Candy nice haul


----------



## mojapitt

Does your gingersnaps have bourbon in them?


----------



## Gene01

It's still dark here Becky. If experience is any gauge, that'll change though. 
Monte, Phyl refuses to cut mine. Wish she would, though. Save me $120 a year. I offered to reciprocate but, she'd have none of that, either. After all, the only difference between a good hair cut and a bad one is about two weeks. Picky woman, anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

I cut my own before my wife. I refuse to pay a barber for my hair.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm….grrrrrrr
Went to start the van, to go to the"Sale Barn" auction…..I heard a click, and then nothing. Wound up "tapping" the starter to un-freeze the bendix….by then, it was too late to go to the auction. OEM Starter….may need to replace it, later. GREAT start to the morning…..grrrrr.

Van IS starting..Now. Think I'll just stay home today…..


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Happy Birthday to Charles…...old goat…


----------



## Gene01

Is it Charles' birthday? Well them, best wishes Charles.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Yes Gene, as long as I stay in the shop or house I am warm. Nice brisk day here. 24 deg. and another couple inches of snow. Might get to 30 today if it hurries. If it lets up I can get the plow out and clean the sidewalks at least.


----------



## rhybeka

> Does your gingersnaps have bourbon in them?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, but I think I'm going to make another batch later. This is my great grandmas recipe and they're harder than I remember. I wanted soft ones . I could add in a tsp of jack daniels, right??


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thanks for the b-day wishes…IM 46 today … Well there is a 4 and a 6 in there somewhere !


----------



## Gene01

> Thanks for the b-day wishes…IM 46 today … Well there is a 4 and a 6 in there somewhere !
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Ha ha ha. Gotta remember that one.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL happy birthday Charles 

recipe has been printed for round two! just debating if I want to do that or go out to the shop

looked through the other TS ads on FB and I'm torn. if I sell the saw alone I'd be lucky to get $30 out of it since it doesn't have a working fence. I use the maple rails and the aluminum bar which isn't bad but it's definitely not precision. if I leave all of the extras with it I'd still like $80 to at least cover the plywood and wheels I used to make the unit. Debating on if I should just give the saw away and reuse the plywood for something else. I have to make a decision soon so I can get the garage freed up one way or the other.


----------



## DonBroussard

83F and clear here. At least I don't see any meeses.

Happy birthday, Sir Charles!


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-The secret box looks nice. Who should we not tell?

Candy-It doesn't look like my post was posted, but we are praying here for the best possible outcome for your Mom.


----------



## mojapitt

Area for new assembly/ finish room is cleared


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Charles. Wish I could buy you a drink.


----------



## mojapitt

It was supposed to get to low 40s today. 1:09 pm and we've finally got to 30.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Is it Charles birthday? Well them, best wishes Charles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


lol lol  Happy Birthday Charles. Is it today or yesterday?


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Charles !! I like your thinking as now I am 16 this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another day of soccer tourney in the bag. Now drinking a beer and grilling kabobs. They won first game 7-1, but lost second game 3-0.


----------



## Gene01

In 5 more years, using Charles and Mark's method, I'll be 18 again.


----------



## bandit571

Bead work done…









Lid has been made, sitting in the clamps for now..









Van IS running….had to slap the starter to get it freed up…Might get a T-storm later….


----------



## rhybeka

@bill are the boys on the same team?? Or just one plays?

Think I'm goong to go play some video games.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, some of your snow is leaking into my state


----------



## GaryC

Gene, just for my friend…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just Liam plays soccer. Sean is more of a musical/talker than a sportsman.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-I enjoyed the George Burns post.

Mark-You and I are the same age now, but I turn 26 in March.


----------



## mojapitt

Proposed new conference table project


----------



## GaryC

Yeah….i'll be 27 in Feb


----------



## mojapitt

how are you coming on the table Gary?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Thanks for the b-day wishes…IM 46 today … Well there is a 4 and a 6 in there somewhere !
> 
> - CharlesNeil


That makes me 85… Um, wait…..


----------



## GaryC

Little problem with leveling the top but, it's coming along


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Marty, I would be 75. Not ready for that.

Get your trailer today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's my rusty find of the day, $6 for 1 Stanley #71 1/2, 1 Stanley #5C, and an Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, no trailer, but I did get this 10 foot Bessey for $5…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about an automatic wooden shingle making apparatus…..


----------



## mojapitt

Insurance companies don't like wooden shingles


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had to buy a transformer table that goes from this…..









to this…..









to this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Insurance companies don t like wooden shingles
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wish you would have told me that before I sunk my retirement into this one…..


----------



## Festus56

A little snow isn't too bad but the ice on the streets is no fun.

Nice table Marty. I always wanted to build one of them someday.

Some excitement in town today. This was in the part of town where we went for our weekly Friday date night. We even was at Wlally World which is where this guy started about 4 hrs. after we got home.
http://billingsgazette.com/news/crime/man-dead-after-standoff-with-police-at-big-bear-sports/article_bc73731c-0600-5fe6-834a-53e1675c01bc.html


----------



## Gene01

Gary, thanks friend. I'm too old to even ACT like I'm 18 again.

That's gonna be a monster, Monte. But, it'll be gorgeous.

Nicely picked, Marty. $11 well spent.


----------



## mojapitt

Scary Mark. Too many crazy people out there


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know where my 4 days off went, but I have to go back to work tomorrow.
Well Marty, you could always use that shingle maker to split firewood.


----------



## Doe

> Just found out my medical insurance is going up from $500/month (for 2 people) to $900/month. And the deductible is rising from $3000 to $14000. Oh, and it s not going to cover as much stuff as before either….
> 
> I m still waiting for that $2500/year savings we were promised then they made this law. If I didn t know better, I d think they weren t being entirely honest with us…
> 
> - StumpyNubs





> Between the Missus and me, we are on target to spend about $34K in medical expenses this year.
> 
> That is without any hospitalization, Urgent Care, or emergency room visits at all.
> 
> That is more than all of our other expenses combined.
> 
> In other words, I feel your pain.
> 
> - DS


Does it mean that you die if you aren't paying for a plan and need the ER?

Jumping jiminy. I couldn't imagine it and just don't understand it. My 4 days in ER - free. Millions of tests - free, Cardiologist - free. Drugs - expensive but tax deductible. I do have a work drug/dental plan at around $200 a month that pays 90%; vision, not so great for glasses but the optometrist is free. We're definitely winning in the drugs department.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Well Marty, you could always use that shingle maker to split firewood.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's crazy Bill…..


----------



## rhybeka

ANybody making popcorn and want to share???


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty if you want to get rid of that router plane let me know please.


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Mark. Glad you got away before that started.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's not any good AJ, the cord has been cut off…..


----------



## mudflap4869

I am the youngest. I will be 07 in April.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I'm sure I can make that work without a cord.

Speaking of cord that is on my agenda for tomorrow. We had our refrigerator outlet go bad and melt itself and cord. Lucky it didn't catch on fire but it will need a new box,outlet and wiring. whoever did the install before decided that drilling a hole in the stud for the wiring was to much work so they made a channel in the plaster then plastered over it added cement board over that then 1/2" of plaster and a sheet of dry wall. So I made a large hole and will need to make another large hole on the opposite side of the wall to get to the power source. Now my kitchen smells of burnt wire,plastic and Bakelite or whatever they made the electric box out of back in the 50's. It really smells bad like a over cooked and rotten salmon.


----------



## mojapitt

Over cooked rotten salmon doesn't sound good.


----------



## CFrye

> Does it mean that you die if you aren t paying for a plan and need the ER?
> 
> - Doe


Nah, ER's have to see EVERYBODY for, at the very least, a screening exam - if the doctor determines you are not at risk of loosing life or limb, THEN he can tell you to go see your primary doctor. 
Nice haul, Marty!


> I am the youngest. I will be 07 in April.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I can vouch for him acting like a 6 year old!
Mom is transferred to the Nursing Home for rehab from her fall and stroke. She is in the same room Jim was in after his neck surgery. She got to see the OU vs OSU football game and her team won!


----------



## GaryC

I don't think it's supposed to work this way


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sniff, sniff, who's cookin' fish???


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Randy!


----------



## mojapitt

About an inch of snow. About 20°.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, presumably that guy knew that tree was dangerous. The defect at the bottom indicated some kind of decay, plus he knew it was hollow or rotten inside by how fast he was able to cut thru it. That tree should have been taken down with some det cord. I hope he made it.


----------



## bandit571

Have TWO PIPs to show off today…..
1)..









End view of the Poplar box….there IS a lid there, can you see it?









Maybe if I open the lid? Kind of a plain box…it may get a bit of Walnut to dress it up.

2)...
I guess you COULD call this a PIP…









Back when I was about 17 months old. Dad and his pipe. Corn field across the street ( Jefferson St. Quincy, OH) is no longer there. Foreman's/ Hi-Grade Oil built a large garage. There is also a large soccer field there. View is looking north into Quincy, Oh. 









Work in Progress?


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I made the same joke after I touched the burnt box minus it was followed by you want to smell my fingers to the wife. She was as easily amused as I was.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I saw some really nasty questionable wiring when I was installing and designing home theaters and distributed audio systems. Not being afraid of electricity, I would usually correct the problem because I didn't want it to mess with the system I put in.

Sometimes the goofiest stuff was in the newer homes, but old wiring jobs can make you scratch your head trying to figure out what they were thinking. Glad your meltdown didn't escalate. Nothing better that the smell of roasted electricity.

Ended up roasting the motor on Mr. el cheapo hazard fraught hammer drill. Tried to use it to mix the mortar for the tile that we set in our bathroom as a result of repairing the toilet flange. The cheap motor didn't like the load I placed on it. Wife made a comment about the smell too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Aww, a little bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

Mom and dad are here for their visit. Dad is passed out in the recliner in front of the Bengals/Jaguar game. Mom gave me a project tho  requires melamine and confirmat screws tho.


----------



## Festus56

Welcome from the Northland,

Already up to 23 here and maybe get to 25 in the heat of the day later. A little skiff of snow last night and maybe another inch tonight.

I like that box and good pictures too Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Tornado watch all over the place…..this would not be a nice place to meet…..very nasty outside…


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had tornado warning, hail warning, wind warning so we moved our vehicles into the engine bay. 15 minutes of rain and it was done.


----------



## mudflap4869

Up to the low 80s earlier today. Now back to the low 60s. Had to open the doors to cool the place off. We should expect a blizzard any time now. Oklahicky weather. 28 the other morning.


----------



## bandit571

F1 hit Celina, OH area…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Damage?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a dream last night that Marty was buying a sawmill from an auction, but when we got there to load it up(me, Marty and unknown other LJ) it was gone, so we hid out in some kind of warehouse to watch the workers and see if we could find out what happened.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Yesterday and today my wife, brother in law, and I split 4 cord of wood. I only operated the lever on the splitter and threw a few pieces of wood on the pile.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a good couple of days Arlin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I had a dream last night that Marty was buying a sawmill from an auction, but when we got there to load it up(me, Marty and unknown other LJ) it was gone, so we hid out in some kind of warehouse to watch the workers and see if we could find out what happened.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm glad we got ya standin' guard Bill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lots of rain and lightning here, I got my shoes wet when I went outside…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody interested in a Biesmeyer Fence can contact me and let me know…..


----------



## mojapitt

Progress made on assembly/ finish room today



















2 sections of the wall and 2 doorways built


----------



## rhybeka

still raining a bunch here but seems to have cooled off. sent the parentals off a few minutes ago and got ready for bed. hopefully it'll feel like I got an extra hour of sleep if the dogs don't have me up multiple times tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, does it work on a Grizzly?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It should bolt right on there Monte. At most you'd have to drill a few holes.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, I see that you are experienced enough to supply seating for the supervisors. But where is the beer?


----------



## mojapitt

Wife has wine in the house. We don't have any beer right now.


----------



## Gene01

Are the other two, in that stack, windows?


----------



## mojapitt

No windows in the building. It will have an exhaust fan that can help move air in the summer though. Windows just waste wall space.


----------



## Gene01

> No windows in the building. It will have an exhaust fan that can help move air in the summer though. Windows just waste wall space.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Agreed about the wasted space. I wish I'd have built in some short windows up close to the top chord, though. Thought about sky lites but didn't know how to do them to insure against leaks. Since then, I've seen some leak proof ones installed. Too late now. Oh well.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte feel like supervising my shed build next year? 

Morning all! I had coffee this morning - kind of regretting it. Yaaaaaaaaay Coooooffffeeeeeee! /zooms/

just ordered new splitters for the new saw. Going to have a 'what is it' wood species question later- have to go get pics. I want to use it as a handle for a new mallet (Marty already blessed me with the cherry for the head back at WS '14) I'm just not sure if it's appropriate.

anybody used confirmat screws before? Mom has a melamine storage project she wants done and I want to be sure to use the right fastners.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, does it work on a Grizzly?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


As Bill said, it should. I'll send ya some pics…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, make sure you are dressed in the photos


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had to look them up Beka, didn't know what they were. So…no I haven't.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday, about says it all…...Will need to replace the starter on the van….bendix is sticking. May need to have the Alt. checked out, as well….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cold here this morning. 13 early but will get to 19 later they say. Snowing pretty good now.

Hope you get your room done Monte before this weather goes your way. Not much fun outside.

Built a custom plier sheath yesterday for a guy in VA. One of 2 orders that I got late Sat. night while we were watching TV. Now back to the picture frames, maybe get them done today.


----------



## DS

I decided to put a new point on my detailer carving knife whilst watching football this weekend. 
(The tip snapped off a couple years ago and I've been making do ever since.)

After getting it all pointy and super sharp again, I must've gotten a wild hair because I somehow sharpened the dozen of so of my pfiel carving chisels next. (One was nicked pretty good and took some effort. I was going to just work on that one, but one thing led to another…)

By that time, there was no stopping me and I found my very first lathe tools from about 1982 that have been stored away forever. (When I was young and dumb, I mis-ground them in a first effort to sharpen them.) 
When they were passable for sharp tools again, I was pooped. It was bed time so I gave it up.

There are a dozen or so lathe chisels that are my current set that could all use being dressed up fancy again, but it may take another 40 years before I get that wild hair again…. <sigh>


----------



## Gene01

Becky, what you'll need are confirmat stepped countersink bits. Do a google search search on "confirmat stepped countersink bits". Last time I used them I found them at Snappy Tools. That was many moons ago, though. Amazon might have them.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings from sunny FL








My boss's boss's wheels.


----------



## bandit571

Grrrrrrrrr….


----------



## mojapitt

Couldn't do it here Matt. 24° now.


----------



## Festus56

> Couldn t do it here Matt. 24° now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We are already up to 15 deg. and 4" of snow but the sun is shining. Enjoy Matt !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, does your boss's boss know you stole his car?


----------



## firefighterontheside

You may all know…..I'd prefer the snow to sunny FL.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just got back from my physical therapy at the senior center which has a warm pool about 60×120 and 98 degrees but I still ache from how she made me stretch. The VA sent me there hoping it would help and I have 5 more sessions to finish and this was the first.


----------



## bandit571

Brought the Magic Box up out of the shop…drier up here. Waiting to decide what finish looks good on Poplar….

Cut a few Maple blanks…..then broke a drill bit. Monday in the shop…. Maple is to make a small frame saw. Still need a piece if 1/4" all-thread, a wing nut and washer….have a saw blade ready, with some hardware I scrounged up. Maybe tomorrow, I can get a little bit of work done on it.

Van: Next SSI check, we are getting the starter replaced. Will have the Alternator checked, to see what it's "problem" was. Cold engine, we had to "tap" the starter with a long breaker bar, to get the bendix to work….


----------



## mojapitt

Succumbed to the cold tonight. 16° now. Started getting panels down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent some staycation time at the cabin today running another circuit in for the A/C… What! what do you mean it's winter???


----------



## Festus56

Marty technically it is not winter yet but come on up and I will show you a preview. 12 deg. now and going to single digits later.


----------



## mojapitt

We're only supposed to get to 10° tonight. That's cold enough for me.


----------



## rhybeka

brrrrr!! you guys are making me cold again!!!

@Gene snappy tools is dangerous - izzy swan has a set from them I've been jonesing for for a while. I'll google it though.  some folks say keg screws are 'ok' but if I can get my hands on the confirmat I'll go with those.

@Bill learn something new every day??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, that extra circuit also doubles for the heat, which I forgot to take with me… maybe tomorrow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

SNOW & COLD are four letter words….
Please keep them to yourselves!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> SNOW & COLD are four letter words….
> Please keep them to yourselves!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


HEAT!!!
WARM!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Oh no Randy. I want to share with everyone.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

BEER….
HEAT….
FOOD….
SHOULD be shared…..
NOT SNOW & COLD!!!


----------



## mojapitt

If ya got any of those to share Randy, I would sure take some


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll share….
Just not sure I have enough for EVERYONE!!!

Is that your newest item, Monte???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have a stick of firewood that I would like to sale for $2000…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And I have troubles pricing a custom made door at $1200…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just had some COLD ice cream and I would share it…..


----------



## bandit571

Monte: I have done two tables with floating tops…LONG AGO….second one is posted somewhere in my projects pages….#2 page, I think.

Well, I did get a start on this thingy..









Maple Frame Saw. 11ppi, about..









That long. It's a start, at least…


----------



## Gene01

After Irma, there were lots of floating night tables…kitchen tables, too.

Becky, if you need to hide the screw head with a cap, you'll need either the stepped bit or counter bore first.

Saw some pairs of polished steel parallel plates, 6" long, 1/8" thick, 1/2" wide through 1 5/8" wide, in 1/4" increments. All in a nice slotted box. He only wanted $3.00 so I brought them home. The seller didn't know what they were used for. I don't either. I guess they'll come in handy for tool set ups. But, don't know what else. Something else to find a place for. He also had a 24 piece ( he said 24, haven't counted them yet) set of center punches. I know what those are for. Had to give $5.50 for those. They aren't marked. Gonna have to mic all of them.
Strange stuff to be found when you go to town for a hair cut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Almost time to go home.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene pics of the first item? sounds like a good deal if it's for tool set ups - those sets are expensive.

@Bandit debated making one of those myself for resawing and got lazy and decided the bandsaw is more my speed 

Mom isn't picky about her project - she just wants it completed  I'm the one that wants it nice and not to fall apart in three months because the screws aren't right. the countersink bit and the screws from McFeely's are almost as much as the sheet of melamine.


----------



## mojapitt

Balmy 7° this morning.

Good morning world


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte you better break out the long underwear!


----------



## DonBroussard

> BEER….
> HEAT….
> FOOD….
> SHOULD be shared…..
> NOT SNOW & COLD!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy-Funny how those four-letter words work well when combined. For example "COLD" by itself is a bad word, but if you combine it with "BEER", that's a good thing.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene are they center punches or transfer punches?


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, if you're watching this morning, what's the Facebook talk about today?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….at least it isn't Monday..

Speaking of Charles…..what would be a good flavour to use on that Poplar? Trying to find the right finish for it…

Craig is going to order a new starter for the van….looking like this Saturday, we'll go and replaced the old one…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

We have warmed up to 17 already. Bright sunshine all day and 32 later. Official was 6" of the white stuff on the ground.


----------



## ssnvet

Back from the whirlwind 48 hr FL trip. Not enough time to really do anything, but I did get a nice dinner out of the deal.

The owners were kind to me and didn't attempt to separate my head from my shoulders (they usually save that for my boss). He's still down there and e-mailed me today to say we will be very busy in 2018, so I'm guessing that the owners are approving our plans.

I went to town hall today and gave the gub'ner of Mainiac land my next two paychecks for the special privilege of buying a car (sales tax) and putting a 25 cent stamped tin sign on each end (excise tax & registration).

Back at the salt mine today….

Please keep all the snow and ice up there in nose bleed country, at least until I get the rest of my leaves up.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Not sure Monte … Got 15 min to figure it out ..live at 12 noon est


----------



## mojapitt

Good talk Charles. I like that coffee table design.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thanks Monte

Bandit … what you want it to look like .. Walnut , cherry , or some other flavor


----------



## bandit571

Rather plain looking….very little grain….anything I stain it with, would just look like …..stained Poplar….

May tried the old Witch's Brew….when I get a brush….


----------



## mojapitt

After complaining about my new phone since I got it (middle of September), AT&T has agreed to send me a new one. Hopefully get it Friday.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte do you get to dispose of the old one.


----------



## mojapitt

No, it has to be sent back. I am not sure the geeky kid thought I was only joking when said that it makes me want to beat someone up.


----------



## mojapitt

Although AJ, it didn't say what condition it had to be in when they got it. Hmmmmmm


----------



## bandit571

Hopefully the new phone isn't one of those "SS,DD" sort of things….Same Sh…, Different Day…


----------



## mojapitt

Our secretary's husband works at a phone shop. Says Samsung is unofficially having issues with the new phones.


----------



## rhybeka

welp, appears I'll be working from home two days this week… hopefully my wixey digital angle gauge will be delivered on Thursday! I did get the motor mounted on the new saw last night - lots of swearing involved. oh! any ideas on what this wood is? I didn't get a shot of the end grain :\


----------



## Gene01

> Gene are they center punches or transfer punches?
> 
> - diverlloyd


 I miscounted…there's 28 of them. As I was emptying the box he had thrown them in, I found more of them AND, a holder with marked holes. Looks like they go from 3/32 up to 17/32 in 64ths. The holder says they are transfer punches. I don't do any metal working, but I'd guess they're for transferring hole positions. Probably work in wood for the same purpose. What's neat is that the shafts are the diameter indicated with no taper. The little point is milled in the exact center. All kinds of possible uses. One will be to mark the center of box hinge holes. I get them off center even with those centering bits.


----------



## mojapitt

My phone just restarted itself again (4th time today). Took it 11 minutes to restart. Grrrrr


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's not wood, but it looks like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I like your taste in floors, but not bathtubs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, that looks like stained pine.


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, you have a toilet in the shower? I guess it's a time saver. No need for a Bidet


----------



## Gene01

Bill and Mike, you guys ever see this?


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill it's not stained pine. I got it out of a bin at Woodcraft a few years ago.

@Mike I have similar tile in my basement room


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm, no Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I looked it up Gene. Turns out the sign refers to St Louis Oklahoma.
http://www.okhistory.org/publications/enc/entry.php?entry=ST008


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene those are good for lots of things. Make a master template and use the transfer punches. I used them at my last job to lay out holes for alcoholic popsicles. Made a laying out 1000+ holes easy.


----------



## ssnvet

Lesson of the day (realized for the umpteenth time).... if you cut corners to meet a deadline that your customer is largely responsible for you missing (because they can't stop making changes), you will:
1. Look stupid when the product falls apart and is rejected.
2. Be stuck holding the bag and eating the cost of pick ups and re-works.
3. Miss the deadline by a much wider margin, than if you had taken the time needed to do it right.

Now if I could just convince one of our sales reps that this is true.


----------



## mojapitt

More and more Matt, I only set limited deadlines. If I rush too much, I screw something up. I do my best to complete projects in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I used to work in die cutting and we finally implemented a standardized contract that included among other things, dimensional changes, cost changes and any change in lead time to make sure everything was spelled out very clearly. Some customers were very good at overlooking those second two things frequently.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

The tubs are circa 1968, when the house was built. The blue one in the master will be removed and a stand up shower will be built and tiled. The other one my designer isn't sure what she wants to do with it.


----------



## bandit571

Getting three planes ready to ship out. Fellow in a power tool only shop wanted to learn about hand planes…sending a Low angle block, a #4c and a #5c planes all tuned up and ready to work…..will let him try them out. He is paying the cost of shipping, and a little extra. Trying to "pay it forward"...


----------



## diverlloyd

My furbaby made it through surgery and isn't now eating some watered down dog food that looks like poop.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^GOOD NEWS!!!!^^^

And I've never seen that sign. Funny though, they called out the busy body.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Gene are they center punches or transfer punches?
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> I miscounted…there s 28 of them. As I was emptying the box he had thrown them in, I found more of them AND, a holder with marked holes. Looks like they go from 3/32 up to 17/32 in 64ths. The holder says they are transfer punches. I don t do any metal working, but I d guess they re for transferring hole positions. Probably work in wood for the same purpose. What s neat is that the shafts are the diameter indicated with no taper. The little point is milled in the exact center. All kinds of possible uses. One will be to mark the center of box hinge holes. I get them off center even with those centering bits.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

I used them everyday in the sheetmetal shop and right again that they can be used for a lot of different things. That is why I like them so much.


----------



## johnstoneb

Beka
It's hard to tell picture is so dark. I have some Wenge that has grain and figut=re like that.


----------



## bandit571

Found a LARGE box on the front porch…..UPS dropped it off. By the time I had things all put together…there is now a LARGE stool in the house…..Not sure WHO sent it, via Amazon….Might be a new shop stool?

Wherever it came from, or who sent it..that you!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> ^^^GOOD NEWS!!!!^^^
> 
> - MikeinSTL


What? The Poop? lol


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nah, poop is poop. The good poop is the successful surgery. The other poop is your doggo is gonna make poop outta the food that looks like poop.

Did I say poop enough?

Poop.


----------



## Gene01

Well, poop poop di doo. 
Glad the pup is ok.

I figured that sign wasn't St. Louis MO with that population figure or, that sign was really old. But if it was that old, it would be in french, non?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would Jeff, but I'm picking Cindy up at the airport. I'm antsy to get the mill going,


> Well, poop poop di doo.
> Glad the pup is ok.
> 
> I figured that sign wasn t St. Louis MO with that population figure or, that sign was really old. But if it was that old, it would be in french, non?
> 
> - Gene Howe


There's still a few more than that in stl, but in a few years…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Seems I started some poop.


----------



## mojapitt

Progress made on assembly/ finish room


----------



## diverlloyd

Walls being up is half the job done monte it's coming together nice and quick


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Monte, yer dang near there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My accomplishment today is a flat on the tractor…..


----------



## mojapitt

Flat on a tractor sucks.


----------



## mojapitt

The bad news is that there is a 4-6 week lead time for the trusses. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thinkin' about a wood stove fer the shop, acquired a stove that has never been used, the stove pipe however is a bit pricey…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The bad news is that there is a 4-6 week lead time for the trusses. Wasn t expecting that.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Throw a tarp over it, it'll be alright…..


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the finds, Gene!
Ooo, walls! Cool, Monte!
Looks like wenge from here too, Beka. Is it splintery? Those are toxic, by the way. Get them out pronto!
Happy for your furbaby, AJ!
Speaking of babies, I just read on Facebook that Andy's daughter, Kim, is expecting! Due March 20th.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy told me Kim was pregnant. EVERYONE is hoping for a boy. Of course Andy is a pessimist and assumes it will be another girl.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, was it only flat at the bottom?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, check insurance. Many won't allow wood burning stoves. Mine won't.


----------



## mojapitt

Interesting table


----------



## mojapitt

Interesting table


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I like both tables.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the first one better.


----------



## mojapitt

I will never understand why it double posts some things


----------



## CFrye

You could put a lot of antlers (and guns) in there!


----------



## Festus56

Guess you will have to make two of them Monte !


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte i've noticed it duplicates a lot more when posting from my phone.
@Candy thanks for the heads up! Never used it before.will have to get more/better pics and check the wood dictionary

Trouble sleeping. SO leaves today for Salt Lake. Wfh because boss worried something cruddy may happen at today's shareholder meeting. Way too much going on in the head.


----------



## rhybeka

lol Morning all 

some more wood pics - may really be wenge - though not sure I want to use it as a handle in that case


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I only post from my phone. I don't like sitting at the computer.

Good morning world


----------



## Gene01

DL, poop happens. Every day, if you're lucky.

4-6 weeks lead time? Wow, there must be a lot of building going on in the area. Can't do much more till the walls are fixed to the trusses, so take a break. ....yeah, right. BTW, is that room big enough for your planned conference table? Looks about 12X24. IIRC, that table wil be 16'. Gonna be tight with those 5 gallon buckets of epoxy. (- :


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, it's 16'x24'. If we build the conference table project it's 14'. They're hesitating about the table. I think it is 60-40 against right now.


----------



## mojapitt

Still gotta finish floor and walls. Other little things that I can work on.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..one day closer to the weekend…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning world! Wednesday is upon us…

Monte… I hope you have a plan for the water coming off of your main roof. I've never done valleys with metal roofing, but I'm guessing there must be special pieces for it.

Marty… The cost of double wall stove pipe has but the nix on several of my project plans. I don't get why it's so darn expensive.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, that transition is our biggest challenge. It's a major snow drift point and has to be dealt with.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, it s 16×24 . If we build the conference table project it s 14 . They re hesitating about the table. I think it is 60-40 against right now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, doggone it. I'm selfishly hoping you get the go ahead cuz that build would really be interesting.


----------



## mojapitt

> Well, doggone it. I m selfishly hoping you get the go ahead cuz that build would really be interesting.
> 
> - Gene Howe


The guy that originally contacted me is all for it. But it is a partnership with several people. A couple others aren't that thrilled with the idea.


----------



## bandit571

Having a couple Hot Dogs for Lunch…..discovered there is NO Mountain Dew in the house….Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

24 deg already and maybe up to the mid 30's later. All cloudy now, not the bright sunshine we had the last couple days.


----------



## rhybeka

debating on going to the sawmill on Saturday and getting the oak I need to start the fireplace mantle for the downstairs fireplace. Going to my nieces cake and ice cream party and it's kind of on the way


----------



## mojapitt

Ice cream should always be on the way.


----------



## rhybeka

Ice cream will be provided by my sister, but there is a great hard dip place on the way in/out of town.


----------



## Gene01

Got no., nada, zip ice cream Shoppe in town. Tillammook from the grocery is the best we can do. There's a Stone Cold Creamery about 45 miles away. Dairy Queen is only about 30 miles but, that ain't real ice cream. Sonic is in town and their malteds are fantastic. I can satisfy my cravings, there. Still, that might be soft serve stuff, too.


----------



## bandit571

Roh-Kay, Raggie….THIS thing showed up on my doorstep last night….









Took a while to assemble it…..have no idea who sent it….but, I would like to say a very big THANK YOU!!! to whom ever sent it.

First coat of Witch's Brew is on a box..









Hmmmmm, may..or..may not need a second coat….
Frame saw is test fitted…









Where the clamp is, is where a 1/4" rod will go, to act as a tensioner. Had to use these two items this morning









Chisel for the mortises, spokeshave to shape the handles…









Work in Progress….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Professional Hearing Center, this is Bill. How can I help you?
Yes, I will send that fax…
How do I schedule an appointment again?
I'll have the pulled pork baked tater…..

These are all things I've said as I work for Cindy this morning. I also put up new ADA hand railings on her ramp. The original ones put up by the contractor were just cheap interior wood rails. They were falling apart. These new ones are vinyl over aluminum and are much nicer. I have to order more though from Home Depot.

Beka, that is NOT pine….


----------



## CFrye

Beka, once finished the wenge is great. Pretty sure TerryR has used it for plane tote/knobs. Here is a pic of a spoon he carved.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## mojapitt

I know nothing about wenge but compared to Candy's picture, I would agree that is what it is.


----------



## rhybeka

I would just worry if it splintered or something.

Just had someone come to the door asking to speak with whomever 'pays the bills'. immediately volunteered the SO and told the girl she wouldn't be home until next week. buh bye.

The weather is nice enough I think I'll try to get some shop time. beginning to think about taking the craftsman off craigslist and turning it into an overpowered disk sander.


----------



## rhybeka

in thinking about it - I'm not sure the piece of wenge I have is long enough for a mallet. it's only 12 7/8" long


----------



## mojapitt

> in thinking about it - I m not sure the piece of wenge I have is long enough for a mallet. it s only 12 7/8" long
> 
> - rhybeka


Depends on what you are beating with it.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, have taken care of the Mountain Dew shortage in the house. There is also a 2' length of 5/16" all thread, a wing nut, and a washer, ready to get installed on that frame saw.

Playing "Chef" tonight….Brown Sugar/Cinnamon Flapjacks…..might do a bit of BACON to go with them?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Beka, can't remember if you ended up getting a saw from over in IN or not but here's a pretty good deal on a C-man but the part that really makes the deal is the Unifence which alone would be $150 - $250 depending on condition: 
https://sandusky.craigslist.org/tls/6379278791.html


----------



## mudflap4869

Beef, Chicken and Shrimp fajita for supper. I am stuffed. Meskins cook big meals.


----------



## Festus56

Evening All,

Was a nice 40 deg today with sunshine mostly.

Going to a local wood turners meeting tonight. Been playing with all my new accessories for the lathe chuck and thought maybe I could learn how to use them right.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did a bit of shop cleaning this evening…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope you used some newspaper to get that started.


----------



## GaryC

Monte did that to his shop once. It was a mistake


----------



## mojapitt

Floor panels are down. Don't know if I mentioned that the floor is salvaged hotel doors that I got for free.










Almost ready to lock it


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I hope you used some newspaper to get that started.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nope, flame thrower…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, which one of those doors lead to yer hidden tunnel???


----------



## bandit571

Frame saw is about done, needs a coat of shellac..









I need a bit of practice, so I can cut a straight line….


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, which one of those doors lead to yer hidden tunnel???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


it's a secret


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, I'm noticing some new features on Lumberjocks, are we entering the space age???


----------



## mojapitt

What features?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The last pic I posted stayed upright instead of falling on its side, and the LJ tab blinks when a new post comes in…..


----------



## bandit571

I guess we can blame it on Monte's new phone?


----------



## firefighterontheside

You didn't mention it Monte, but I figured out the door thing. Solid core doors…..why not. Might wanna plug the handset holes.


----------



## mojapitt

Putting 3/8 OSB over it. Found out that the doors are much too slippery of surface.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That picture you shot with the light reflecting off makes it looks way slippery.


----------



## mojapitt

Had frost on it last night. Couldn't stand on it.


----------



## bandit571

Had to tap on the starter, again…...new starter will arrive Friday's mail….will install it this Saturday….

Mopar has a bad habit like this…you fix one item, next month it is something else…


----------



## bandit571

Think I've had enough fun for a day…..goodnite….folks


----------



## rhybeka

@Yeti Thanks but I did get a saw from Indy  I'm just having trouble finding time to get out to the shop to get it put back together.

went looking for my CL ad yesterday to take it down - can't even find it in the system. Guess I'll re-post and give it a few days to make sure it was seen.

I was figuring on the cherry/wenge for being joinery mallets. That being said though, I'm not sure I need a huge mallet. For one my hands aren't that big, two if I'm having a bad hand day, anything horribly heavy fatigues my hands that much faster. thankfully those days are pretty far between at this point but looking forward. Makes me wonder if I could still do a 3"w x 6"l head but only have a 12 in handle - which would be ~7-8" in of hand space. I have enough to make two heads so I could make one from the wenge as a shorter handle and find some oak or maple for the longer handle. food for thought I guess.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps.

Two more meeces in the barn traps this a.m. I think I'm over 20 now. Lost count there's so many. The scary part is when the entire trap is gone… no where to be seen. That's one impressive mouse!

Monte… does your new floor come with free complimentary mouse holes?


----------



## mojapitt

Mouse holes will be sealed. They're not welcome. My cats also need to work harder.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Back to the office. Lots of time to look at LJ and look at tractors.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, people, you too, Randy..


----------



## mojapitt

Currently 21°. Supposed to be 60° Monday. There will be some serious streaking going on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No pictures please.


----------



## ssnvet

> Back to the office. Lots of time to look at LJ and look at tractors.
> - firefighterontheside


what's that you said…. can't hear ya :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

She loves those jokes, let me tell ya.


----------



## mojapitt

I get to spend more time on LJs when I am at the real job. At home, I am much busier.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grrrr… I hate pricing jobs to family, it ruins my appetite…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Grrrr… I hate pricing jobs to family, it ruins my appetite…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


+1 sir. I don't care what they say, they expect a discount. You normally never come out on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I do stuff for family and friends, I charge an hourly rate and they know what that rate is before I start.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mine don't ask they know the price of lumber and they won't pay for it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'M not so sure that a skating rink in the wood shop is a good idea. Kudos on the door floor though, that's novel.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, looking for another/different tractor? I went shopping at a Kubota dealer on Monday and it was just over $20K for a nee 2017 L2501DT standard transmission with a quick detach bucket (which he highly recommended) on the loader and a 5' bush hog. Seemed kinda high to me but I know they tend to hold their value pretty well. Looked down right expensive when I found a 2013 L4600D hydrostatic with only 105 hours for $19900 also with a quick detach bucket, 6' bush hog, box scraper and oh yeah a 2015 dual axle trailer to haul everything!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely not looking new. I want to sell or trade my L245DT. I'm looking for something about 40 or 45 hp with 4×4 and a loader. Something like an L3750. I would prefer a standard trans. My experience with the hydro trans is not favorable. I already have the trailer to haul it though.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

20 deg here this morning so far and up to 30 later. Then in the 40's for a few days. Hope it is decent tomorrow as we need to make a quick trip to Monte's and back. About a 700 mile round trip.

Went to the wood turners meeting and show and tell last night. I learned I have a lot to learn. Those people do some nice work.


----------



## rhybeka

I have had a dog in my lap most of the day. it was that or she wanted to go out every hour. ok - back to work.


----------



## bandit571

Took Mom to get her hair done this morning…..had to smack that starter to get the van started ( New starter just arrived, BTW) $2.65 a gal. for gas! Sheesh…

Did find one garage sale on the way home. Pair of tin snips, and a chalk line …$0.35…...

Will try to change out starters this saturday…..then go to a Fish Fry!

"Carry on, I'll be in the area all day"


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill did you look at the Bobcat dealer off of 44?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did not. I'll look them up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They have a lot of Bobcats, but no tractors.


----------



## Matt887

Rhybeka,

I have a ton on Wenge in the shop and it looks exactly what you have pictured. How big is the piece in the picture?


----------



## DS

Apparently, there is now a block of wood that is internet connected…

https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/11/9/16614112/nissha-mui-display-smart-home


----------



## ssnvet

> I would prefer a standard trans. My experience with the hydro trans is not favorable.
> - firefighterontheside


+1 My Ford New Holland 1720 has 12 fwd /12 rev standard trainy and it really taps the torque of the 25 HP 3 cyl. diesel. Although a synchro-mesh standard is very nice, as you can shift on the fly, unlike the old "if you can't find em, grind em" type trainies.

I bought it used in '92 and have worked it hard with zero engine transmission problems. Broke a few hyrdaulic lines and bent all my implements…. not pretty… it's just a work horse.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My experience is limited with hydrostatic transmissions outside of lawn tractors. I can certainly see where there would be less to go wrong with a standard transmission unless the operator didn't know what they were doing. The new tractor was quoted with a full synchromesh tranny and while the used one had the "fancier" transmission, it sounds like I'd be better sticking with what I'm used to.


----------



## rhybeka

ALRight - what stupid am I doing? Blade is binding horribly and chipping. I have the 3/4" thick piece on the ground on a piece of styrofoam insulation. Blade depth is set just over an inch.

Brand new 140 tooth Irwin blade


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you can, cut so that the side that you need to be pretty is down. If both sides need to be pretty, it's not so easy. I don't like those high teeth count laminate blades. I do better with a 40 tooth carbide. Are you using a straight edge guide.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My tractor is 37 years old and looks terrible, but has run perfectly since I bought in 2003. It's a 25 horse kubota. Only problems have been hydraulic lines and the front axle shaft I broke trying to remove a stump.
That Was a bummer. Had to leave the tractor in my back yard for weeks while I waited for parts.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill… Mahindra


----------



## rhybeka

Guess I'm going to try masking my tape and taking a shallow cut first


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill… Mahindra
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I'd consider it, but I haven't seen many used ones. This will be a shared tractor with my dad, because he owns part of the current one.


----------



## mojapitt

Progress made on assembly/ finish room


----------



## mojapitt

I am happy to say that as it stands right now, I have $300 invested. That changes dramatically tomorrow when I order the trusses.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill yeah I needed both sides pretty but at this point I'd settle for one side and put the cruddy side to the back and fill in the chips and paint.part father issue was the piece of foam insulation I was using to cut in had a layer of metal webbing or something that the blade was hitting. I got two strips cut at 12" x 8' so they are more manageable. Oh and I'm using a Kreg accu-cut


----------



## GaryC

Had a DeWalt 621 plunge router. Bearings went out. Guy said it would be about $225 to replace the bearings. I got a Hitachi replacement. Don't have any hitachi's. Thought I'd try one and see how it works. Only had 6…. couldn't afford to lose one without replacing it with something.

Mine is a Kubota, 45 horse, bucket, 4X4, 6' bush hog. 5' tiller, and an auger. Great machine.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, no snow blower?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a 2 1/4 hitachi that has been great. Only problem has been the collet.
What model is your kubota? Better yet, drive it up here and see if it will lift a big white oak log. I'm looking for an older 45 horse kubota that will lift about 1900 lbs.


----------



## GaryC

MONTE, my leaf blower doubles as the snow blower


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m looking for an older 45 horse kubota that will lift about 1900 lbs.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My Kubota with front bucket don't weigh that much…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping to find a big Bobcat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

1971 B6100, 14hp diesel, 12hp @ pto, 4WD, 1000lbs plus front loader (probably 1500lbs total).....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I am hoping to find a big Bobcat.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Are ya gonna make a rug out of him???


----------



## mojapitt

Damn few Bobcats of that type here. Got some mountain lions that would work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got some more shop cleaning done this evening, after putting gutters on the back of the shop… The chickens appreciate it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, how is Bob?


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Might want to double up that top plate on the walls….


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte can you sand the finish off the doors to get them not to be slick?

took a half day off of work tomorrow to get the back yard cleaned up for winter. gotta cut the grass one more time and mulch leaves…next go round I'll have to rake. oh well. gets me out of the office! will get a better look at the melamine as well. New splitters should arrive tomorrow too. if I can get the belt mounted back on the motor I could be in business! finally found my dimensions for the fireplace again. taking a pic with my phone in case they walk off again.

What are ya'll up to?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, the floor will be covered with 1/4 or 3/8 OSB. So that will solve the problem with the doors. Not saving as much on the floor as I thought, but it will be very strong.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Bob is holding his own, he's still reaching for more than he can grasp. Gonna stop in and see him tomorrow on my way to Indy…..


----------



## bandit571

Paint the floors, then hand cast coarse sand into the wet paint


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's lots of big bobcats around here, may have even lost a chicken to one, but they don't do any good loading logs. Been looking at skip loaders…..kinda like a back hoe without the hoe. Found one in Martinsville too. I think it will lift about 4 B6100's.


----------



## ArlinEastman

We have a mating pair of Bobcats here and would love to get rid of them chicken eating varmits


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well yesterday and today my wife and BIL put up some sheetrock so the insulation guy who comes tomorrow can put R19 in the walls and Fiberglass blown in insulation in the ceiling.

Also my wife and BIL got a great deal on 1/2" birch plywood that is fantastic to put on two of the walls. The other two walls will go sheetrock.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll take two.


----------



## mojapitt

For that price, I will sell you 2.


----------



## DIYaholic

Frozen crystalline dihydrogen monoxide is predicted to appear….
in the skies of Vermont tonight….
Heaven help those affected!!!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I'll give ya a better deal….
Buy two & I'll throw in a third one….
For FREE!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Frozen crystalline dihydrogen monoxide is predicted to appear….
> in the skies of Vermont tonight….
> Heaven help those affected!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Dress warm Randy. Not fun stuff.


----------



## Festus56

You probably do not charge enough Monte. Only would have to work a few days a year at those prices!!


----------



## bandit571

Taking two people to start that van…..one hitting the starter, one hitting the key…..will muddle through tomorrow, then Saturday will replace. Then a Fish Fry when we get done.

Captain Morgan Coco Nut Rum to chase away the cold….


----------



## rhybeka

Brrr it's chilly out this morning! Truck was reading 27 degrees on my way in. Not as cold as some of you, but coldest we've been yet 

bummed. can't find my sunglasses. They're a good brand and I only own the one pair. I haven't had them since late last week. I assumed they were in the bag I always use as a purse - but it's not a purse  and no - the case nor the glasses are in the bag. I'm hoping they haven't been stolen from my truck since I know it was unlocked at least one evening last week. /sigh/ hopefully my truck is just enough of a mess I can't see them.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Too cold for me just outside of the mistake on the lake, 29° at the bus stop this morning! Bandit, hope it's warm enough for you to change out the starter tomorrow, there's a special kind of satisfaction that comes from fixing your own stuff (not to mention the money saved) that crappy weather can sometimes make you rethink how bad you really want to do it yourself.


----------



## rhybeka

ouch, Yeti!

ok guys - when getting lumber for a project, how much do you overage do you add? Like for this fireplace build I think I'm calculating ~50bf. Knowing me there will be mistakes. do I add 10% or 20%?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I add 10%

18° this morning


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Also my wife and BIL got a great deal on 1/2" birch plywood that is fantastic to put on two of the walls.
> - Arlin Eastman


1/2'' birch on the walls??? That stuff's $40 a sheet around these parts, and that's the cheap stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ouch, Yeti!
> 
> ok guys - when getting lumber for a project, how much do you overage do you add? Like for this fireplace build I think I m calculating ~50bf. Knowing me there will be mistakes. do I add 10% or 20%?
> 
> - rhybeka


I'm planning on adding a lot of lumber to the fireplace this winter…..


----------



## mojapitt

1/2" birch plywood here is $60 a sheet.


----------



## Gene01

Being more prone to mistakes than Monte, I add 20%. And, that's 20% of the total cost, not just lumber. As far as time, my wife has always said I should plan for 3 times as long as I project. Ya know, she's right.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, it always takes me longer than I plan.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would add 20%, knowing that it will get used someday anyway.

Randy, how about if I buy two of the $5000 table, you throw in the $12000 table…..then I will sell the $12000 table and come out with a profit of $2000 and have two free tables worth $200.

It was 25° out the door this morn.


----------



## rhybeka

I have until May, but that's only working on it one day a week at/with Whit. luckily he'll be storing the wood until the project is done because I'm pretty much at capacity for storing wood right now. Depending on the cost I may sneak a few sticks of hickory in if I can to play with them. I'd like to build a small piece of storage with it for my lego room as a test piece.

20% it is. better get on the rest of the figuring. I'm thinking I can build the base boxes out of 3/4" oak ply. and layer over that. the moulding at the bottom will match our current oak baseboards. heres what it looks like and the mantel the mrs. wants:


----------



## mojapitt

I plan for 10% on material. Time I don't guarantee.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like a good project Bekka


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely use oak plywood for anything that has its edges covered. An oak 1×6 is like $22, but a 1×6 piece of plywood is about $6. Those are fun projects too.


----------



## bandit571

Morning Popcicles…..you too, Randy….OK, who forgot to pay the heating bill from Mother Nature? Rearend of a Siberian Bat might just be warmer than it is outside my door…

Having "Puppy Hour" at the moment…..They be "ripping & Tearing" as fast as they can….about ready to kick them out the backdoor….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Picture frames is another business we're missing out on. I got these out of a box of auction stuff, 18 and 22 inch, 2 sides per package…..


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys. I think I can handle most of it - though right now I'm not quite sure. having a rough few days. just got off the phone with Jules and we're both thing my sunglasses were stolen out of my truck. not happy at all about that. so much so I'm about to go to the garage and just don't care how much melamine I screw up.

If I make the boxes out of ply, then I can just make the squares/rectangles out of actual oak - I'm thinking about duplicating the front design on the sides though still not sure how to anchor all three pieces together once it gets moved into place. I think that's what I'll ask Whit and you guys when I get there


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Also my wife and BIL got a great deal on 1/2" birch plywood that is fantastic to put on two of the walls.
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> 1/2 birch on the walls??? That stuff s $40 a sheet around these parts, and that s the cheap stuff…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

Craigs list for $12 each and it is prime stuff to. They did have 15 sheets but someone got there first and only wanted 6


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Brrr it s chilly out this morning! Truck was reading 27 degrees on my way in. Not as cold as some of you, but coldest we ve been yet
> 
> bummed. can t find my sunglasses. They re a good brand and I only own the one pair. I haven t had them since late last week. I assumed they were in the bag I always use as a purse - but it s not a purse  and no - the case nor the glasses are in the bag. I m hoping they haven t been stolen from my truck since I know it was unlocked at least one evening last week. /sigh/ hopefully my truck is just enough of a mess I can t see them.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

Sorry to say but you sat on the sun glasses. lol


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin I wish! They are Oakley's and can stand up to almost anything (or Oakley will replace them)

Got the first pieces of MDF cut down. Can a rasp or file be used to smooth down jagged edges?


----------



## bandit571

BTW….twerps…it IS F.R.I.D.A.Y. out there….just thought you's want to know…..

Somebody forgot to wait up Snoopy?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps…. though it's probably too late for Snoopy to do his dance.

On the road with one of our sales guys this a.m. Customer sent their 1/4 million dollar lab machine crated in our $800 crate to the test lab for shake-bump-rattle and drop testing. The machine came loose on the vibration table and was damaged, so they halted the test. Here's how the conversation went:

Me…. Did you use Nylock nuts on the bolts you used to secure the machine to the floating deck? 
them… no, but we think we should of. 
Me…. Lock washers? Jamb nuts? anything?
them…. no, we forgot.

So fortunately, this one is their bad. Oh for the want of a 20 cent nut :^o

Busy, busy, busy…. trying to line up insulation contractor, get building permit going, line up meetings with machinery sales guys and start work on another assembly machine design…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, you can only do so much Matt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Also my wife and BIL got a great deal on 1/2" birch plywood that is fantastic to put on two of the walls.
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> 1/2 birch on the walls??? That stuff s $40 a sheet around these parts, and that s the cheap stuff…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty
> 
> Craigs list for $12 each and it is prime stuff to. They did have 15 sheets but someone got there first and only wanted 6
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Lucky for you he was an idiot and didn't take it all…..


----------



## mojapitt

I can believe he didn't take it all. Need has nothing to do with it at that price.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, you can lead stupid to the answer, but you can't make them think.


----------



## Gene01

> Matt, you can lead stupid to the answer, but you can t make them think.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good one, Monte. And so true.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I went to her first cousin's funeral today. He survived kidney cancer and thyroid cancer but died of a wasp sting. He knew he had an issue with insect stings and had an epi pen in his truck. Unfortunately, when he was stung, he was not in his own vehicle. He was 66 years old and an avid outdoorsman. Very sad.


----------



## diverlloyd

Condolences Don.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear that Don and Nannette.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Don…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mark was here today and picked up Andy's bench. He's got the hardest part of this project.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, that's very sad.


----------



## GaryC

Sorry, Don

Thanks, Monte. I got it. First one was fair. More practice tomorrow


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, that's a lot better than my first one.


----------



## DonBroussard

BTW, Nannette's late cousin's son-in-law looks like someone we know, even though he comes out sideways:


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sorry for your loss Don and Nannette.

Nice day for a drive. 720 miles, 3 states, a lot of visiting and still got home in time for Friday date night # 475. Hope to get started on the bench signatures tomorrow after my tail end gets rested up from sitting all day. Just not used to that.

What Monte didn't tell you is I got to raid his woodpile too. Thanks again Buddy. Just a couple sticks that made my pickup ride better on the way home. Was dark when we got home and forgot to take a picture of the haul during the day.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, now that you are practicing lathe turning, maybe make a bowl from the small piece of elm?


----------



## Gene01

Condolences to you and Nanette, Don.


----------



## mojapitt

I want to give all those who served a huge thank you. We would have nothing without you.


----------



## mojapitt

I am starting to wonder if AT&T is having someone walk here from Texas with new phone. The "should have it in 3 days" has now been extended to 10.


----------



## Gene01

Thank you Monte. It was our honor to serve.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….fellow Humans and Randy, too.

Waiting on Mother Nature to turn up the heat a bit….before we change out that #


Code:


#

##@ starter.


----------



## ssnvet

Life in the woods



















Been in the 20s for 2 days and had a wind storm that knocked out power for a couple hours…

And still have stubborn oak leaves


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still about 3 inches of snow on the ground here and it is raining at 33 degrees. Here is a couple pictures of the sunset we had last night on the way home. One thing about Gillette, WY they have colorful sunsets. Not the best pictures at 80 mph through dirty windshield but it was bright yellow / orange.


----------



## mojapitt

Neighbor visiting hospital this morning


----------



## Gene01

> Neighbor visiting hospital this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Was he waiting for visiting hours?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greetings. Had a good morning at work…..breakfast with the crew. I bought them all IHOP and we had a good time.
Thanks to all veterans for making my breakfast with the crew possible.


----------



## ArlinEastman

So sorry to you and Nanette, Don.


----------



## ssnvet

Calling it quits…. 4 loads to the dump… on top of two I did last week…. still have two more to go, but it's dark, cold and I'm sore.

Skipper found a dead mouse in a sprung trap and ran around with it for an hour like it was a lollipop. No doggy kisses tonight.

Anybody want to make me a hamburger while I pass out on the couch?


----------



## mojapitt

Had a guy going a little too fast in our new parking garage left his mark.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting….perhaps a big truck with tires sticking out past fenders.


----------



## mojapitt

No, it was a PT Cruiser.


----------



## mojapitt

Security has the video of him hitting the wall. Heavy damages to the car.


----------



## bandit571

Took a bunch of parts of the van, trying to get TO the starter….something fishy going on…..where we were tapping to get the van started…is NOT the starter. Nothing wrong with the old starter….Neutral Safety Switch was fine…..not tapping it either…....turns out we need a Shifter selenoid. That tells the computer the transmission is safe to start the starter…..sending the new starter back for credit towards the selenoid part…until THAT gets here, we have to raise the hood, tap the selenoid while someone else turns the key. ROYAL PITA. ( spelled as M.O.P.A.R.)

Fish/Chicken Fry at the legion…..8 meals….mine was 1/2 price, since I am a Veteran….

Went to print out a shipping label for the return…..no ink IN the printer,,,,had to go to Wal E World for ink, and Bubble Wrap. Just one of them days…


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone got recommendations for heat in my assembly/ finish room?


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking 220 electric


----------



## DonBroussard

Thank y'all for the condolences. Nannette and I appreciate the thoughts and well-wishes.

So, do y'all think that Nannette's late cousin's son-in-law looks a little like our Stumpy? Even if he wouldn't be sideways?


----------



## mojapitt

No question about a resemblance.


----------



## Gene01

> I am thinking 220 electric
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm guessing you're not fond of a flame in the finishing room. You've had enough flame for a while.
Gotta have some heat though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just came back from a flue fire at the farm where I did the stair railing project last month. No damage, but some smoke in the house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Anyone got recommendations for heat in my assembly/ finish room?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Will you be spraying finishes in there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I would consider electric radiant heating. I can get info on a c9mpany that makes them in our area.


----------



## bandit571

Black & Decker has funeral tents?

Can't be him…too skinny…


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, I will be spraying


----------



## mojapitt

Here's what I am considering


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure that would work just fine.


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## mojapitt

Excellent Randy


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Another day at the real job, then a couple off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wouldn't consider electric heat around here with my electric prices…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, there's nothing like the satisfaction of being a professional…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. Glad the SO comes home today but it makes the chore list long. Only 33 degrees right now - desire to be removed from bed is extremely low. Need to go to the grocery store and clean the shop. Make a few things disappear  got the splitter for the delta- just need to install it and make a zci- and figure out how to get the belt on the pullies again


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka how was the jacked up banana bread?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> and figure out how to get the belt on the pullies again
> 
> - rhybeka


Snap motor on pins, lift motor, slip belt around, release motor…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> and figure out how to get the belt on the pullies again
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Snap motor on pins, lift motor, slip belt around, release motor…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ditto.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I found a tractor…......in Denver.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it green???


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a used tractor place just a mile down the road… next to the mill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

See anything ya like???


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

There is a used tractor place not far from here….









They MIGHT need a paint job…maybe.


----------



## mojapitt

> I think I found a tractor…......in Denver.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


So you can go get it for a ski weekend?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going to Colorado at end of December to ski, but don't want to haul a trailer with me. 
It is an orange tractor, Marty. Is that in Martinsville? I did find one tractor in Martinsville in my searching.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> See anything ya like???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That one at the end. No, over there…..by the thing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, It's Martinsville, that is B&R Equipment around the corner from me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The 3 buildings to the left is Indiana Hardwood mill…...


----------



## bandit571

May have to haul the GrandBRATS back home, today…...may need ear plugs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just was on their website. I found some nice tractors, but none that fit the Bill. Fit the Bill…...get it?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Here s what I am considering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Just make sure it is turned off and will not start when you go to spraying because if it kicks on then it could go bang and boom


----------



## ArlinEastman

[/QUOTE]



> BTW, Nannette s late cousin s son-in-law looks like someone we know, even though he comes out sideways:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don Broussard


Stumpy and Stumper


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, run over and check the 3rd one from the other end on that one row.


----------



## rhybeka

> and figure out how to get the belt on the pullies again
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Snap motor on pins, lift motor, slip belt around, release motor…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Ditto.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


 I must be a dumbass cause I did that and it didnt work. TaKe two though momentarily


----------



## rhybeka

So no matter if I go from the motor to the saw or vice versa, it's like an inch too short. I've got to be doing something stupidly wrong. 
/EDIT/ think I see what's wrong FINALLY
/2EDIT/ fixed it! That.was.dumb.


----------



## mojapitt

> So no matter if I go from the motor to the saw or vice versa, it's like an inch too short. I've got to be doing something stupidly wrong.
> 
> - rhybeka


That's Marty's category


----------



## firefighterontheside

There was progress made toward getting the mill set up today. Fellow battalion chief did some skid steer work to get the site ready. Tomorrow I will do some more and then bring in gravel Tuesday.


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet Bill!

Got the saw running. Cut is sweet and accurate! Fired up the charcoal grill, and have meat for the week ready to get cooked as soon as it gets hot.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

44 degrees and bright sunshine all day here. Bill you can come up here skiing anytime. There are a couple ski resorts open this weekend.

Burning the signatures on the bench. On #9 now out of 38 total on the legs. Does a nice job on this wood, at least I like it!!


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, have a drink for each name. You deserve it.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, have a drink for each name. You deserve it.


----------



## Festus56

We are on the third pot of coffee today does that count?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Beka. Your quest for a good/straight cutting tablesaw has been long. Enjoy.

Thanks for doing that Mark. Have a drink for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I found a green tractor…...


----------



## Gene01

Mark, you're a good guy. Monte, so are you. 
Andy will treasure it.


----------



## mojapitt

> Mark, you re a good guy. Monte, so are you.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Shhhhhhhh, you could ruin our bad reputation


----------



## bandit571

Shredded some spuds, pound of sausage, pound of mushrooms, large white onion…lots of oil and garlic into a hot skillet…salt and a lot of fresh cracked pepper..scramble in 1/2 a dozen eggs….fry until all nice and happy….supper is served….


----------



## mojapitt

One of my "friends" on Facebook just invited me to a weight loss seminar. Think they're trying to tell me something?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte is it at a buffet?


----------



## mojapitt

She's a vegetarian. Strictly health food. Which also means that she doesn't know me that well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, are ya feeling fat???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, bring yer orange one over here and I'll give ya $2000…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been working on my table saw this evening, I added a sliding table that I picked up in an auction awhile back, and slid my rails out which is now giving me 54 inches of rip…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've never known what the sliding table came off of but it fit my Crapsman like it was made fer it…..


----------



## Festus56

Yep I don't think you would get along with those vegetarian type people Monte.

A late start today but got 17 names done. Should finish them tomorrow if I don't get sidetracked. Working on 3 other little projects while the laser is working. Easy to get busy on something and forget to re-set for the next name.


----------



## mojapitt

I always feel fat. But I have a reason, I am slightly overweight.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I am so glad we volunteered you for this.


----------



## Festus56

I like that Marty. I need a bigger shop to do that to mine.

Glad I could help with this special project. Haven't had to use the 80 grit eraser yet either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My next addition will be a fold up out feed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And some improvements made on the dust collection…..


----------



## mojapitt

I have always wanted a sliding tablesaw.


----------



## rhybeka

Wow Marty! it does look like it was made for it! that's sweet!

that's great Mark! 

Just not enough hours in the day - I needed to be in the shop longer yesterday - had a good rearranging idea but just not enough time. Made a decent suppoer - burgers and wedge salad. SO made it home about 7pm. all is again right in my small world.

LOL so true, Bill. 

I do believe it's time to make a pot of coffee.


----------



## Gene01

Man, Marty. That's a lot of real estate. Love that slider. A DC for that saw is a great idea. You'd never be able to reach under all that table expanse to get the dust with a broom.

Finally got the scrap plywood shed organized. Was using it for all sorts of miscellaneous storage. Gonna make a dump run today with a full bed of useless crap. How can one guy accumulate so much worthless junk? I kept thinking oh, I'll need that someday. Well, in 20 years, it never happened so, out it goes. 
Now, it's on to reorganizing the shop so the new laser engraver will have a home. Speaking of which, Mark, can you please post a pic or three of your set up?

Need more coffee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice slider Marty. You got legs under that far end?



> Bill, bring yer orange one over here and I ll give ya $2000…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks Marty, but I'm hoping to keep both tractors. What does orange and green make?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Thanks Marty, but I'm hoping to keep both tractors. What does orange and green make?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


A top notch fleet…..

I gotta roller stand under there fer now, 'til I make some legs…..


----------



## bandit571

Monday..again? Yuck. Van still isn't fixed…..no lumber in the shop….weather sucks…..has not been a good month.

Too late to hibernate til spring?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I just found out and I quote, "that tractor is spoken for by some old boy, but we'll let ya know if it don't happen".


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a nice day here. Maybe above 50 even. Got rid of most of the snow the last couple days.

Have a few pictures of the laser Gene but will get some good ones for you. With the current set up doing the bench it is kinda hard to see what is where. By the way as I type this your signature is burning.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers….

Man did I over do it on Saturday. I geeked my lower back and have a stiff and swollen knee. I've been popping Ibuprofen for two days now and am just starting to feel better… just in time for hockey night in Mainiac land tonight.



> Anyone got recommendations for heat in my assembly/ finish room?
> - Monte Pittman


Monte,

We put this heater from Northern Tool into our 24'x24' garage machine shop at work and it keeps up pretty well. I would actually recommend putting in two of them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm, just about put a skid steer in the pond. Had to have my dad pull on the skid with the tractor while I drove out. Good old little Kubota. She was big enough to save my butt.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. are you saying that skid steers don't float?

Glad we got that cleared up :^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinking chili cheese dogs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And a cold beer…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Good old little Kubota. She was big enough to save my butt.
> - firefighterontheside


I've had my little 25 HP 4WD New Holland for >2 decades and my neighbor (who I call "farmer Wayne" as he has way to many animals), got a nice shiny Bobcat skid steer some 15 years ago.

I asked him why he chose a skid steer as I thought the 3 point hitch and PTO made for a much more versatile machine. But he bragged that his Bobcat could run circles around my little tractor. I just shrugged it off, as I chose not to engage in that type of p







#g contest….

Two years later he traded the Bobcat in for a really nice Kubota 4WD tractor…. go figure!

Since he let me borrow his post hole digger, I didn't rub it in.


----------



## Gene01

> Since he let me borrow his post hole digger, I didn t rub it in.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Probably a wise move, Matt.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> One of my "friends" on Facebook just invited me to a weight loss seminar. Think they re trying to tell me something?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was not offered but I know I have to lose. I have lost 19# and have 60 more to go to 185.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, put my first Woodmizer blade on the sawmill today. Big difference.

Woodmizer 









Cooks









And yes, Woodmizer with broken teeth from a nail.


----------



## bandit571

Have a Funeral to attend this week…...classmate of mine passed away Saturday…..she was one month older than me….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, as much as I like a skid steer, I know the tractor is more versatile. I will stay with tractors to own and skid steers to rent or borrow. It didn't help that the skid steer basically has a flat tire. Foam filled tire that the rubber is mostly missing. It's more like a foam tire.

Ouch Monte. That did more damage than me hitting the solid steel of the mill. All of the blades I sent back were sharpened. That one looks like toast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty all I kept thinking about was how fast I would not float.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill you need to trade the skid loader in for a paddle boat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, nothing better then chili cheese dogs over an open fire on a cool November night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

And a Kubota front bucket makes a good table for the fixin's…..


----------



## mojapitt

> OMG, nothing better then chili cheese dogs over an open fire on a cool November night…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Send a couple over. Great day here, but I forgot to eat again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, are you making sawdust yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I sent Checkers that way with a couple of hot dogs, let me know when she gets there…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty - some  not enough though! I'm hoping to get back in there and work on/ finish my mom's melamine project this weekend. I'm not happy about getting stuck on dog duty twice in one week though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've found some more orange tractors to call about tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

We have red tractors here


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, when Checkers gets back from Monte's, I'll send her yer way fer some dog duty relief…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Red? as in IH? as in cornbinders???


----------



## bandit571

Might be as in Case? There is a Case dealer just south of Waynesfield, OH…..on Rt.33…....Over at Botkins, OH., there is Koenig….a HUGE JD dealership.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Red could also be Mahindra…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Orange could be Allis Chalmers or Kioti…..


----------



## mojapitt

IH and Massy Ferguson


----------



## boxcarmarty

My Kubota plays well with the Allis Chalmers brothers when it goes to the farm, but we hafta keep the big red Farm All locked up…..


----------



## bandit571




----------



## firefighterontheside

How'd they get Sandra's tractor?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I replied to a CL ad about a ford loader. It had 16,221 hours on the motor. It might be tired.


----------



## mojapitt

That's a lot of hours


----------



## GaryC

amphibious Kubota


----------



## DIYaholic

These don't look GREEN….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, did you say, "hold my beer" or "watch this" before you did that?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> These don t look GREEN….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic


Well, the green ones look green.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A great day here. 55 degrees, sunshine and no wind at all.

Got the signatures all done on the bench. Now for the top tomorrow. Hope I spelled everyone's name right! Would take a lot of work to get them erased now.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, it's not what I said BEFORE…. it's what I said after..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, it s not what I said BEFORE…. it s what I said after..
> 
> - Gary


I can imagine.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, I think I know that spot.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Lurkers…you too, Randy…

At least it isn't a Monday….


----------



## mojapitt

It's sure nice that AT&T is taking so long to give me new phone. Allows me to practice on my anger management.

Took 1-1/2 hours this morning to unlock my phone.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, if you are listening, do you have a video on making Queen Anne legs?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, there are 2 parts ..



part 2 should show up on the rt side


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Charles. It's one of the 2 things I want to make coming up. The other is a Morris Chair.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I know a little about morris chairs as well..LOL


----------



## mojapitt

If y'all got a video, post it as well. Planning on learning steam bending with this.


----------



## rhybeka

thinking about skipping the gym and going to the shop tonight. weather is going to be decent - sunny and in the low 50's. I need to get the melamine cut down so I can run it through the table saw and clean up the impossibly rough edges. I also need to move a bunch of stuff around so the car can start to come into the garage. shop is way too much of a disaster for this to happen right now. urgh.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte not sure Whit has any videos but he has steam bended twice with a PVC pipe and some type of steam machine.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, its in the Mastering Woodworking show , you should be getting it … Actually the whole chair is there , if not getting let me know


----------



## mojapitt

New assembly/ finish room will have a steam bending setup.


----------



## mojapitt

New assembly/ finish room will have a steam bending setup.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm…


----------



## Gene01

Anyone know where to find info on the making of a Donkey's ear for use with a shooting board. Searches on you tube and google were not productive.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the ear comes with the rest of the donkey


----------



## mojapitt

For any Facebook people, Charles is live at high noon eastern time.


----------



## bandit571

Cold meat & cheese on wheat…should have not used the Wasabi mustard….whew…

On the 18th of this month…will be #45…..letting the Boss pick her own gift out….


----------



## ssnvet

I've finally made some progress on the CNC router build…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

34 deg. out this morning and rain showers. Maybe get to 44 later.Make for some good wrecks the way people up here drive.

Started on the top of the bench. Going to take as long for the top as the two legs with 38 names did. At least I have several projects to work on while the laser is working.


----------



## bandit571

Seeing a couple threads about band clamps…..reminded me of a trick I used a long time ago. Was trying to clamp the legs of a stool in place….clamps I had were just sliding right back off. Picked out an inner tube from a bicycle tire…...wrapped it around the legs of the stool..twice I think…once the inner tube was where I needed it, I pumped the tube full of air….about 70psi. let sit overnight….deflated the inner tube…..glue joints were done.

Just have to watch where the tube crosses itself, don't what anything to impede the air flow. Plus, a rubber tube will not slide off. Yet, it will also not mar the surface being clamped…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> New assembly/ finish room will have a steam bending setup.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Tried some steam bending once, didn't work out well, I bent my steamer…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ ugh. I think my brain is dead.


----------



## Gene01

When I built my Morris chair, the arms were laminated over a form. Used 5 ea. 3/8" thick pieces and LOTS of glue and clamps. When it came out of the clamps there was very minimal spring back.


----------



## bandit571

Grrrrr…just got "paid" for a box I shipped out…..they sent the wrong type of Money Order to pay for it….nobody but the Post Office will cash a Money Order, and ONLY IF THEY ISSUED it….

Sent the box out on my dime….last time THAT will ever happen. Whatever "good mood" I was in….no longer exists.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, who turned the thermostat down. Went from sunny, no wind and 56° to cloudy, 20+ mph winds and 38° in about an hour.


----------



## mojapitt

It's not quite finished yet, but I decided to use new assembly room today.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt nice work!

@Monte wasn't I! I wanted to get out to the shop while it was still light/somewhat warm out…but I just got done with work


----------



## Festus56

Bench is done!! At least my part with the laser burning is.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, got pictures?


----------



## Festus56

I have a lot of pictures but didn't know if I should put them on here until it was delivered.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy can't work the computer and Carol doesn't come here.


----------



## Festus56

Ok I need to get the camera downloaded and I will post some.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka did you make that banana bread after posting the recipe? If so how did you like it?


----------



## Festus56

Here is the top….




































Left end



















Right end


----------



## rhybeka

Awwwww Mark!!! Now I've got sawdust in my eye /sniffle/

@AJ I haven't gotten to make the spiked one yet  waiting on some more banana's to go south…hopefully by this weekend 

Used the TS again tonight and realized I've got a decent amount of vibration. My Crapsman vibrated but it was a direct drive so there wasn't much to be done. I'll look at it again the next time I'm out there. getting pretty good at cutting melamine


----------



## mojapitt

Damn nice job sir


----------



## bandit571

Bench looks GREAT!

Beka: might as well do a loaf of Beer Bread while waiting on the bananas…..


----------



## Gene01

Mark, great job, buddy. Monte, the bench is awesome.
I see Eddie and Rex. That will be greatly appreciated.
The quotes are really nice sentiments.
Whose gonna deliver it?


----------



## mojapitt

It will be shipped to Candy and Jim. They will deliver.


----------



## mojapitt

I felt that it needed to be a member of the "family"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, that is perfect…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am torn on posting as a project.


----------



## ssnvet

FANTASTIC job on the bench gentlemen…. just outstanding!

Monte… if it's a waterfall cut bench, is it only one stick? or does it qualify as three?

:^p


----------



## mojapitt

Because it's a double waterfall, 1 board, doesn't qualify.


----------



## bandit571

Until you count the butterflies…..


----------



## mojapitt

I tend to over think things, but here's my thoughts. If Andy could see the post, I would do it. But he won't see the post or the comments. I like the idea of letting people know his situation and encourage them to pray for them. But I don't need to do it for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Good point Bandit. Since they are fat, they can count double.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mark

Wonderful work on the engraving. How did you do it without it being on a table? Is it hand held?

Monte

Post it as a project and maybe when Jim or Candy goes to Andy's house they can show him the page and what everyone writes about him and the project.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, because of the brain surgeries he's not able to read or write. They stopped the tumors, but it took its toll on him.


----------



## diverlloyd

Breka I made it and it could use more booze and less spice. Turned out more like a spiced bread then a banana bread.
Here is a recipe and video that has turned out very good every time I have made it.



 . I will be making it and adding whiskey next time. You can put the bananas in the freezer and they will after thawing work well in bread minus the looks of them.

That bench is very nice.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for the comments. It looks better in person than my pictures show. Was fun but nerve wracking at the same time. After you are in to something like this several hours one just hopes to get each setup in the right place and the power don't go out midway through a burn. Hard to erase a wreck without re-doing the whole side.

Arlin I have a frame that supports the laser for big projects like this.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Didn't realize I made the cut on the bench names, I'm flattered. I wish I had more time to travel or more of y'all live farther east. SD, IA, MO, OK & TX are all one heck of a drive from the mistake on the lake and the meet up in VA early summer was a super busy time for me. I'm sure Andy is gonna appreciate the heck out of it!


----------



## DonBroussard

Kudos to Monte and Mark for the nice bench. I like the two carved messages on the bench top too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love the bench. I love how it's made. That curved live edge slab made into a waterfall x 2 is wonderful. I love all the names. I love it. Maybe Mark can post it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love the bench. I love how it's made. That curved live edge slab made into a waterfall x 2 is wonderful. I love all the names. I love it. Maybe Mark can post it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really love that bench.


----------



## Festus56

Glad you like it Bill!!


----------



## GaryC

Dang!!! That bench is perfect. The whole family will be proud of that master piece. Thanks to Monte and Mark for the time and effort.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, he considered this thread to be his friends and family. So everyone here helped create this bench. If any one person is responsible, it's Stumpy for bringing us together and for some reason putting up with us this long.

When we were in Oklahoma, I realized that he needed this reminder that others do care about him.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, we all know women's opinions rule furniture. What does Jamie think of it.


----------



## Festus56

Yea what Monte said !!


----------



## Festus56

Monte how do you think I got it to look like that. Had to ask her opinion several times. She is happy !! LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

POST THE BENCH!!!

Besides being a deserving project….
Mark's & Monte's skill, passion and effort warrant a project post….
That and "The LJ Andy Support Bench" will be digitally archived for all of eternity!!!

BTW: GREAT job Monte & Mark!!! Thank you….


----------



## Festus56

Maybe a Stumpy Nub's Thread Project Post ?


----------



## CFrye

Whew! Over 100 posts in 24 hours? Well, I am caught up even if I don't remember it all…
Don and Nanette, condolences on your loss. You, too, Bandit.
Bench and burning turned out awesome!! Thanks to all that contributed to the build and the blessings of friendship/family. Please, post the project. As far as "qualifying"? Who would dare to say it doesn't? 
My sister flew in from Arizona on Thursday and has been spending time with Mom. She's been very good for Mom's moral. Have a meeting on Thursday to go over her progress and plan of care. She's gonna need to make significant improvement to go home at the end of 20 days. She's still weak and unable to stand unassisted. Appreciate your continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gene01

*PROJECT POST, PROJECT POST, PROJECT POST!!!*

I think it should be a project post.

Monte, I'd like to help out with the shipping costs. Please PM me your address.

I think it should be a project post. I really do.


----------



## MontanaBob

It is a really nice bench… I was at Marks as he finished the burn on one side…. Will be over today to see the finished project….....Bob


----------



## MustacheMike

Super nice bench!!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - I'm seconding what Gene said. Shipping is going to be a beast 

@Candy was wondering about you and Jim last night so good timing! Glad your sis could come help out and is giving mom a good shot of morale.

Got an email from my dad (still feels weird he emails me) about checking the weather through the blue ridge mountains for our trip to NC next week…appears they will be getting snow this weekend already. >.<

@AJ I'm not a big fan of spice bread so thanks for the heads up. I'm also debating putting some JD in my gingerbread man recipe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m also debating putting some JD in my gingerbread man recipe.
> 
> - rhybeka


JD goes great with everything…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's best while sitting on a perfect family/friends bench…..


----------



## mojapitt

If AT&T doesn't get new phone here today as promised, there's gonna be a hissy of *********************************** proportions tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hold yer ground Monte, ya got 'em right where ya want 'em…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, when are we gonna know about the yeller tractor???


----------



## mojapitt

You callin' Bill's tractor yeller'?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> You callin Bill s tractor yeller ?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Bill's lookin' at buying 'Ol Yeller…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, wonder how your lightnin' would work in nanner bread. Rather than baking it in, soak it after it's done, so as not to bake out the kick. Woah…that would be great with grammas's afternoon tea.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka will they be stumbling gingerbread people?


----------



## mojapitt

I think drinking JD while eating cookies is a better option


----------



## mudflap4869

I love rum cake. (Oh hell, I like almost any kind of food.) I haven't made it in several years, so I might have to get off my duff and into the kitchen again.


----------



## rhybeka

i'm not sure JD would go well in eggnog but I'm not a huge eggnog fan. I only have about one glass a season. I was thinking it would give the ginger a bit of kick


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, when are we gonna know about the yeller tractor???
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> You callin Bill s tractor yeller ?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks for standin' up for my tractor Monte. LOL. Im still laughing. I'm going to look at it tomorrow morning, so you should know tomorrow around noon.


----------



## Cricket

The bench is absolutely stunning.

Tears running down my cheeks…


----------



## Cricket

Please let me know if the bench gets posted as a project.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now y'all got me thinkin' about a hot fudge JD milkshake…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Cricket, hang Monte's avatar upside down 'til he agrees to the project post…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

One day closer to the weekend… come one Friday!


----------



## mojapitt

Got a 35 in box of drawer slides delivered 3 days after ordering. AT&T can't get an 8 oz phone to me in 10 days.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bench is fantastic… Well done by all .. just excellent


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I hope you and Stumpy don't charge us for putting your name on it.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thank you .. so much


----------



## Gene01

You mean you guys didn't have to sign the copyright wavier?


----------



## bandit571

Took Mom out to get her hair done. Mom the took us out for a lunch @ Bob Evans. Anniversary Lunch…#45

Part for the van showed up today…so did the nasty weather, and rain. Maybe this weekend?

Funeral Home to go to this evening…..


----------



## mojapitt

The bench will be at Marks for at least 10 days before transferring back. Decision will be made about posting then. Looks like the general thought is to post.

40 minutes before I am released from the asylum.


----------



## Gene01

> The bench will be at Marks for at least 10 days before transferring back. Decision will be made about posting then. Looks like the general thought is to post.
> 
> 40 minutes before I am released from the asylum.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Overwhelming thought. It's too nice not to post. Plus, it would make Cricket really happy.

Counting down. 5-4-3-...........


----------



## mojapitt

I am free, but no shop time tonight. Going to mothers for supper.


----------



## JL7

Beautiful work on the bench Monte and Mark, amazing really…....


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Spectacular work on the bench. Really a nice piece.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did I say that I love the bench?

Marty, I am leaving here at 7am to go look at the yella tractor, if you wanna come.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I believe Mark is up to 40 names on the bench. It's amazing how many folks pass through here.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Did I say that I love the bench?
> 
> Marty, I am leaving here at 7am to go look at the yella tractor, if you wanna come.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Caterpillar?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ford.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from the Funeral Home…....Class of '71 is getting a might thin "above" ground. Started out with 53….roll call is now below 40….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I am leaving here at 7am to go look at the yella tractor, if you wanna come.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Don't wait on me but I'll try to be there…..


----------



## ssnvet

Sinus cold is kicking my but. Meds making me sleepy. Maybe beer will help


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I've had 12 and it didn't help, better switch to whiskey…..


----------



## rhybeka

ZZzzzzzz…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, how was the Sycamore for laser burning?


----------



## bandit571

> Ford.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Fix Or Repair Daily?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, yeah….found on road dead.


----------



## bandit571

May be related to MOPAR?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice day here. Got a couple projects nearly done. Had to stop production when my favorite shop chair lost all the bearings in the lazy susan. Had another one in storage that we are not using right now so swapped them out until a new one gets here.

The sycamore burned great. Was a couple hard spots that needed 2 passes but the rest was good. Close grain almost like birch or maple but softer so was easy to get e deep burn.


----------



## mojapitt

Can you post a link for your laser? I shouldn't, but I would like one.


----------



## mojapitt

No new phone today. Deep in the "not happy" category.


----------



## bandit571

Let Maxwell out to do his business…...turns out the Blue Heeler in him found a Opossum sneaking along our fence row. BIG one, at that. Maxwell and a bright flashlight soon sent the critter back the way it came….

We are almost right in the center of town…...raccoons, Groundhogs, and opossums…...and Squirrels seem to think this is their playground…..


----------



## Festus56

They have changed a bit. Here is one on e-bay like mine. There are several sellers but most of them are made by the same company. This is the same as Gene's also. If I was to update I would probably go with a little more powerful laser or a combination CNC laser unit. For now mine is a little slow but it works well.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/A3-Pro-DIY-1600mW-Engraver-Laser-Engraving-Machine-with-Protective-Glasses-U9P2/311914871303?hash=item489f933a07:g:eHIAAOSwIhxZZt8a


----------



## mojapitt

This is decent looking


----------



## Festus56

Yep that is the same but more powerful laser. Not a bad price.


----------



## Cricket

> The bench will be at Marks for at least 10 days before transferring back. Decision will be made about posting then. Looks like the general thought is to post.
> 
> 40 minutes before I am released from the asylum.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would love for it to be posted as a project.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

AT&T no longer has an expected delivery date for my phone. May go visit them today.


----------



## rhybeka

Wooden flamingos….coming in 2018. /evil grin/


----------



## Gene01

> Yep that is the same but more powerful laser. Not a bad price.
> 
> - Festus56


Dunno but, it would seem that the more powerful laser would burn faster. But, maybe just deeper. Haven't played with mine enough to know. What do you think, Mark?
My first real laser work will be on mesquite. Might have it burn it twice. 
Second will be on cedar fencing material. That shouldn't be a problem.
If/when I upgrade, I think it'll be a 50 watt.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, when you burn the mesquite, will you hold some meat over the smoke?


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, when you burn the mesquite, will you hold some meat over the smoke?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not a bad idea. Gotta rig up a grill over the laser, though. At any rate, burning mesquite will sure make the shop smell nice. Aroma therapy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, I may hafta join the laser club myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just sent out a Christmas list suggestion to my kids…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Fellow Humans and Lurkers…...

Trying to get things repaired…..pills for breakfast….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

41 deg. here already headed for the mid 50's today.

A more powerful machine should be able to do the same job quicker. Mine sure makes the shop smell good when burning aromatic cedar. On leather it smells like branding day on the ranch.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, glad they're wooden flamingos. Real ones are much harder to make.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte it's kind of a joke. Friends of ours in Idaho - the hubby likes flamingos. So does my SO. Well, this past weekend in Salt Lake my SO met up with her friend and was gifted a flamingo necklace. I thought it only fair to reciprocate. may be combining it with a surprise visit though. TBD. At least these flamingos will be somewhat masculine. no way on Gods green earth will I be painting wood!


----------



## Gene01

> @Monte it s kind of a joke. Friends of ours in Idaho - the hubby likes flamingos. So does my SO. Well, this past weekend in Salt Lake my SO met up with her friend and was gifted a flamingo necklace. I thought it only fair to reciprocate. may be combining it with a surprise visit though. TBD. At least these flamingos will be somewhat masculine. no way on Gods green earth will I be painting wood!
> 
> - rhybeka


Aww…they gotta be pink.
Pink Flamingos, gazing balls, a couple Bambies and does, bird baths, some gnomes ….. Phyl calls that a Polish amusement park.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a use for a stump?









Even has a bright BLUE front door…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I passed on the tractor. For one, it was way too big. Second, he was having difficulty starting it when I got there. The size was the bigger issue though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good Day to everyone.

Finally we almost have the Insulation done in the ceiling and walls. I will take pictures later and post them when that is done.

My wife and BIL want to buy two walls of sheetrock and the other two walls will be the Birch plywood. I want the nice stuff where I hope to do some video so I can do some video to teach disabled people how to turn and some flat work and the big one Safety for us.


----------



## mojapitt

The walls and ceiling of the assembly/ finish room will be waferboard. Hopefully it will do the trick.


----------



## mojapitt

What was he asking for it Bill?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, are you planning to coat the waferboard? That stuff attracts sawdust. Not good in a finishing area.


----------



## mojapitt

Inside will be painted white for taking pictures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> What was he asking for it Bill?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


He was asking 5500, but I had offered 4000. I think he would have taken it, but it was just too big. I'm just gonna make do with my little tractor for now and figure out a few log handling tools, including something I'm thinking of for loading the mill. Kind of a poor mans version of wood mixers hydraulic log loader.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm off to the Peabody opera house for a showing of Monty Python and the Holy Grail. John Cleese will be there and will do a q&a session after the show. Should be fun.


----------



## mojapitt

That would be fun Bill


----------



## bandit571

New, $80 part was installed on the van…..didn't fix the problem….will have buy a new starter as well….another $80 I don't have. Just can't seem to catch a break, lately…..


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…... whatever you do, don't say "Nee"


----------



## mudflap4869

I thought that I was regaining my health, but my Dr said it was just that my hearing has gotten so bad, I can't hear myself moaning and groaning. Six inched deep in sawdust in the shop. Running Ash through the planer.


----------



## mojapitt

So you have flat ash?


----------



## mudflap4869

Not quite flat yet, but I am working on that. 2" thick and 15" wide rough cut. Ripped to fit in the planer.


----------



## bandit571

Another day shot in the …...


----------



## mojapitt

Not wasted. Yes one is upside down


----------



## bandit571

Rough side in, or rough side out?


----------



## Gene01

Outside in or inside out? Painted white, who'll know?


----------



## mojapitt

Smooth side to the room


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here are the updates on the shop. Also so glad we only needed a small loan to get it done.
































































That is it so far. Still need three more places to be filled with insulation and the plastic on the walls after. Tomorrow my wife and BIL will put on all the sheetrock and after my Dr. appointment I will start rolling the ceiling in white,


----------



## Festus56

Nice shop Arlin. And I like the tools too!!


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Arlin!! That ls looking great!  wish I was closer, I'm a decent painter 

@Bill sounds like a good time!

We went to our Zoolights member preview night last night. We have a friend who's still a member. SO bought me some lights so she could still find me if we got separated. I was slightly amused.

@Gene I'm not sure how I'm going to do this since I don't really want to ship them, and TSA is tight already about stuff like that. I might be able to ship them to our hotel and assemble them there before they are delivered. Still don't think I want to paint them pink, but I could change my mind.


----------



## Gene01

Too bad they're not homing Flamingos. But, wait. Do they even have wings?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Too bad they re not homing Flamingos. But, wait. Do they even have wings?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Those would take a whole bottle of buffalo sauce…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, mix buffalo sauce with your shine. It'll go farther


----------



## ssnvet

Back by popular demand….










Happy Friday!


----------



## Gene01

Buffalo sauce? Marty, do you realize what a PITA it is to collect that stuff?


----------



## mojapitt

You would want to be on very good terms with the Buffalo


----------



## rhybeka

I think there's buffalos at our zoo!


----------



## bandit571

Morning People….

Have a few packs of Wasabi Mustard you could use…..

Verdict on the van is it needs a new starter…..until that arrives, we are back to whacking the engine to get the starter to…..start. PITA. Good news? Well, it does shift better than it did.


----------



## bandit571

There are Buffaloes down by Tremont City…....


----------



## mojapitt

My cousin raises Buffalo and long horn cattle. He's a little odd though.


----------



## GaryC

Buffalo sauce…...... sounds like BS to me


----------



## DonBroussard

> Buffalo sauce…...... sounds like BS to me
> 
> - Gary


Kinda like Buffalo wings.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A little cooler here today. 33 now and only get up to 40 later.

Come up here, I can find you all the buffalo anything you want.


----------



## GaryC

Mark, does that mean you're "in the chips?"


----------



## rhybeka

> My cousin raises Buffalo and long horn cattle. He s a little odd though.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm sure he could be selling the meat for a pretty penny.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Show was good. John Cleese was interesting and funny. We are now no longer the knights who say Ni…......

Back to work for just one day. Vacation tomorrow to just be home with the family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would think of any of us. Monte would be the best one to find some BS…..buffalo sauce that is. Well, maybe Mark too.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, does that mean you re "in the chips?"
> 
> - Gary


Have found them out riding the bike. Jamie didn't think that was fun !!


----------



## bandit571

Tried out a saw blade..









Blade from a small butcher's saw. 11ppi needs sharpened. Wasn't the easiest to saw with….may get a frame saw made for it…..
Found a better saw blade, that might work better..









Saw has no maker's marks, will need to research it a bit….


----------



## mojapitt

I will give credit to AT&T. Had a conference call with them and the shipping company. Shipping company (DHL) said that couldn't find the package, but that it wasn't an issue. Lady from AT&T proceeded to have him for lunch. Then assured me that the new phone would be in my hands by Wednesday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did DHL acknowledge there ever was a package or did ATT throw them under the bus?


----------



## ssnvet

I thought DHL went belly up years ago.

Count down is on… 3.5 hours to go.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty any auctions this weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

DHL said they received the package, but there was no information in their system as to where it was at. But them he said "but I am sure it will show up."

She said "it's already 7 days late for delivery"

He said, "You should wait at least 10 days then contact the vendor"

She said, "I am the vendor and I need confirmation on this packages location"

He, pause, no answer.

She, "Can you confirm the location of the package?"

He, "we received it, but our records don't show an exact location for it right now. But it shouldn't be a problem."

She, "This is a phone. I need to have it blocked if you can't locate it."

He, " I am sure it is in the system and will be delivered soon."

This conversation went in circles for about 10 minutes. The guy at DHL never seemed at all concerned that the couldn't find the package. You would have needed to hear the voices.


----------



## Gene01

> Back by popular demand….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## firefighterontheside

> DHL said they received the package, but there was no information in their system as to where it was at. But them he said "but I am sure it will show up."
> 
> She said "it s already 7 days late for delivery"
> 
> He said, "You should wait at least 10 days then contact the vendor"
> 
> She said, "I am the vendor and I need confirmation on this packages location"
> 
> He, pause, no answer.
> 
> She, "Can you confirm the location of the package?"
> 
> He, "we received it, but our records don t show an exact location for it right now. But it shouldn t be a problem."
> 
> She, "This is a phone. I need to have it blocked if you can t locate it."
> 
> He, " I am sure it is in the system and will be delivered soon."
> 
> This conversation went in circles for about 10 minutes. The guy at DHL never seemed at all concerned that the couldn t find the package. You would have needed to hear the voices.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Reminds me of a line from The Princess Bride, "truly you have a dizzying intellect".


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty any auctions this weekend.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I flipped a coin between 3 of them, I landed on a truly rusty and crusty auction…..
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=3007176&category=0&zip=46151&kwd=


----------



## mojapitt

If that's the one you settled on, what was in the ones you decided against?


----------



## diverlloyd

That's a good one I will be going to a lumber mill auction that the owners are retiring. 25000 Bdft of lumber 6000 of which is walnut. Just have to see if the wife will finance a lumber buying spree.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, put me on speed dial during the auction if it's going cheap.


----------



## diverlloyd

PM me your number Monte and will your phone work.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. Best he's sounded in 2 years.


----------



## mojapitt

Got email from FedEx that new phone will be here Monday.


----------



## diverlloyd

That's good news on both fronts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Just spoke with Andy. Best he s sounded in 2 years.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's good to hear. I will call soon. I sent Carol some pictures of progress on getting mill area set up. I'm working on a plan to build an apparatus to load logs on the mill. You may be interested monte. It will be good when you don't have a big tractor to lift the logs up.


----------



## mojapitt

I would be interested Bill. Loading logs is a big issue.


----------



## bandit571

Log loader at West Liberty….









Might give Bill a few ideas on a building?

















Maybe?









That red thing in the background? That be the "motor" to power the sawmill….









Don't forget the dust collector….


----------



## 000

> Just spoke with Andy. Best he s sounded in 2 years.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Glad to hear that.
I know none of you know, but me and Andy were pretty good buds. 
He sent me one of his business card holders way back in 2011. 
I sent him a fancy pencil holder, maybe you saw it while you were visiting, zebra wood and walnut? 
Wasn't to his taste but he appreciated the thought.
I also helped him with his curved church pew for his daughter (I think it was for his daughter)
I also drew one of his Archimedes Trammels that he made.

Anyway just wanted you all to know that I care about Andy's well being.


----------



## Gene01

Great to hear that Andy is doing much better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Id take that loader bandit. Building will be a metal carport.

Monte, I had this idea and then found out that somebody from the forestry forum had already done it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember seeing that box in his shop jbay. Also, he told me about the curved church pew, which I believe is in his house now. It was a part of the tour he gave me when I first visited. Thanks for being his friend. If you want to call him, pm me and I'll give you his number.


----------



## mojapitt

That would work Bill. Not too hard to build.

On a side note, why does he have his sawmill that high?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna buy the metal soon and wait till I get the mill set to build. I need measurements that I can't take yet. I believe the height of his mill is because of the trailer he mounted it on. Mine should be the height as it was in OK, plus about 7" of a platform.


----------



## mojapitt

My problem is that logs are stacked a hundred feet around the mill. Still gotta get them over to it.


----------



## mojapitt

What do y'all think of this? I am kinda split on it, but it's a neat idea, I think?


----------



## Festus56

Friday date night # 476 is done. As usual ate to much. Just resting on the couch now.

Good news Monte. I need to call him again soon.


----------



## mudflap4869

Took 4 of us to the Parrot for supper, Sirloin medium rare, baked potato, vegie medley and coconut shrimp for supper. Brought the shrimp home in a doggy box for later tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks neat Monte, but I think I'll pass on making one of those.
I'm going to get some 3 point forks for the tractor and hope to be able to pick up most logs and set them right on the loading arms. Not sure how much weight my tractor will be able to lift though.


----------



## Gene01

That parrot can cook a mean meal. We had boiled shrimp and rice last night. The shrimp was absolutely gawd awful. Supposed to be fresh. NOT. Buying shrimp in the desert can be risky. Best seafood I have ever had was in Portland Maine. Nothing beats cold water fish right off the boat. Well, cold water crustaceans, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Old fashioned gulley-washer going on outside. Means the creek will be running through the Dungeon…kind of ruins the day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Morning to ya….
> 
> Old fashioned gulley-washer going on outside. Means the creek will be running through the Dungeon…kind of ruins the day.
> 
> - bandit571


Pack a cooler and wet a line, it's all what ya make of it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I got an electric hoist that runs on an I-beam, but it only lifts 1000lbs. I was gonna use it to haul lumber up and down to the loft…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps.



> Id take that loader bandit. Building will be a metal carport.
> Monte, I had this idea and then found out that somebody from the forestry forum had already done it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I hope to build a sawmill some day, my inclinations are to:

1. Make it for personal use, not a business.
2. Make it fixed, not mobile.
3. Keep it as low to the ground as possible, to make loading logs easy.
4. May use an electric motor with a 3 phase rotary phase invertor.
5. Set it up under a shed awning along the side of my barn.
6. Put it on a concrete slab to facilitate clean up.



> What do y all think of this? I am kinda split on it, but it s a neat idea, I think?
> - Monte Pittman


You could make paw print patterns that might look neat. Dog and cat lovers may go for it.



> Best seafood I have ever had was in Portland Maine. Nothing beats cold water fish right off the boat. Well, cold water crustaceans, anyway.
> - Gene Howe


We are definitely spoiled up here in Mainiac land…. even more so, now that my daughter gets half off working at the fish wholesaler's retail counter.


----------



## bandit571

Lousy weather…..45 years ago today, I got married…..then it snowed ( back then…)

Thunderstorm going through, right now.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Anniversary, Bandit and Mrs. Bandit.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Anniversary, Bandit and the Boss! 
Gene, Monte's table reminds me of your oyster box.


----------



## mudflap4869

Poor woman! I can't imagine tolerating Bandit for a week, much less 45 years. She deserves a BIG reward, or to be institutionalized.
Temp was 75 at 5 AM now down to 42 and dropping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I'm putting mine on about a 7" tall platform. The mill will be close to one edge and on the other side I will have my walkway next to it. For now I will have a gravel floor since I may rearrange things some day. Eventually though I want a concrete pad.


----------



## ssnvet

One of the key tractor implements… that I've had for so long that I take for granted…. is a pair of forks.

I use them extensively, and even though my week front end loader can only lift ~750 lbs., I think I would be able to skid logs parallel to the mill and then slide/roll them up onto a low deck with the tractor. Then I could also flip and roll the logs on the deck with the forks.

Too many projects on my mind to really get into sawmill design or plans… but I should, so I can start dumpster diving and stashing away materials. I wish I could find a good set of plans that met my needs, or were close enough to use minimal mods.

Enough goofing off… I'm out the door to wrangle leaves. Where's Randy when I need him?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> One of the key tractor implements… that I ve had for so long that I take for granted…. is a pair of forks.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Forks and grader box are high on my list of needs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just pulled the trigger and ordered my laser…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My son says he's paying for half…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I just pulled the trigger and ordered my laser…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Oh sure, put pressure on me to buy one. Can't buy anything till building is done. Grrr


----------



## mojapitt

What laser did you order Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I gotta list of things ya need…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The same that everyone else has…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ burning my scraps in the fireplace as I design a simple technology stand thingie for my dresser top. tired of all this stuff cluttering the top of the dresser and all the cords. I've got enough scrap to choke a few horses so I'm putting it to good use while I mull over shop changes. The top of the dresser is a somewhat slick surface so I'm wondering if I should put some of that shelf liner material underneath or if angled boards (like an easel?) would work.

the SO has found the holiday radio station on direcTV and I'm too lazy to go change it.

Happy Anniversary Bandit! Tell the Boss I say here's to another 45!


----------



## GaryC

Bill, you probably will need to get a weight for the front of the tractor

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, Bandit


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 72 degrees 90 minutes ago. Now it's 50.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have 70-80 mph winds just north of Indy right now, Strong winds here and 65*.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let me tell Cindy I have to get a laser. BRB.

I thought I might just be able to put some weight in the loader. I'll see when I get it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Granddaughters birthday, fixin' to go eat cake…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We were out picking up scouting for food bags. A storm cane thru and made it cold. Wind blew some parts off of a roof as I was walking the street.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunshine here today and no wind. Been busy trying to match stain colors this morning. Hard to get the color right when the original was MDF with a picture of wood on it !!

Happy anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Bandit. Here's to many more !!

Not sure but it appears like maybe I started a laser fad. Hope they give me a commission on all the sales . Which one did you get Marty? The 1600 or 2500 or did you just go pro and get the 5500?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I got the 1600…..


----------



## Festus56

I can send you pictures of my set up when you get it to give you some ideas if you want. I already flooded Gene with a bunch.


----------



## mojapitt

I am still reminding myself that I can't buy anything till building is done.


----------



## rhybeka

i went drooling at dovetail saws and one of those micro jig zero play miter bars. no lasers for me yet


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, did you order that laser yet?


----------



## mojapitt

Non-woodworking question. Is it just me, or does anyone else think M&M Almonds don't get enough attention?


----------



## mojapitt

It's on my watch list on eBay


----------



## CFrye

> It s on my watch list on eBay
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Almond M&Ms?


----------



## firefighterontheside

41° now.


----------



## Gene01

There's a rumor that M&Ms are coated with lacquer. Don't believe it. It's really shellac. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Nothing got done today, maybe have PIZZA in a bit….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well I taken two hours yesterday and a hour and a half today to prime the ceiling. The insulation is all done in the ceiling and walls and my wife and BIL are half way done doing the sheetrock on two of the walls.

I am going to make sure I take two days to paint the ceiling as well. It did not bother my neck or back since I taken some extra oxycodone and Aleve and some bio-freeze before doing the job but my shoulder still hurts some.

I will take more pictures after the painting is done and on the walls which my wife is going to do.


----------



## ssnvet

> Forks and grader box are high on my list of needs…..
> - boxcarmarty


I went with a york rake instead


----------



## mojapitt

Lacquer or shellac. Means they were meant for woodworkers.


----------



## ssnvet

My lovely wife found this for me today… I've been looking for it since our NYC trip


----------



## ssnvet

Hauled two more loads of leaves to the dump today… for a total of seven.

I think I deserve a cold one


----------



## jeffswildwood

How in the world did I miss this thread! I just read for, well a long time! Awesome! I guess I was too wrapped up in swaps.


----------



## diverlloyd

Almond M&M's are in the same boat as the deluxe hazel nut Hersey kisses both are delicious. Baby Ruths also are on my list of not in the house due to gorging.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Jeff, glad you stopped by. Sit a spell and talk.

32° in the shop now, considering calling it a day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pull up a seat Jeff and show us what ya have to swap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, is the roof on yet???


----------



## mojapitt

No trusses yet. Menards didn't give me priority.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, just looked at your home page. You live over by Charles. Beautiful country there.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks all. Monte, which Charles is that. I would like to know other wood workers in my area. I spent the day playing with my lathe. I'm a new turner. Made a dough roller for my SIL and a small cup for practice.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles Neil. He's in Harrisburg and one of our members here.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Not too far. I've been to see Hokieken. He is not too far. Really good guy!


----------



## mojapitt

Working with an old Craftsman drum sander. Is it better to just run course sandpaper on it (80-120 grit) since it is not really a finish sander anyway?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say so Monte. What you can do is run it thru several times without lowering the head anymore. That helps make it a bit smoother.

Welcome Jeff.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome Jeff, Enjoy the conversation here.

Got all the way up to 46 today with sunshine. Nice day !! Down to 35 now.

I would love to have a drum sander. Have a friend with a 30" one I can use. Just have to make a 15 mile trip to his shop. They are great!!

Get your laser yet Marty?

Finally got time to finish the picture frames I started a month ago. Had extra time because I run out of oak and forgot my store is closed Sat. afternoon. Maybe get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, if it's a double drum, you only want a one step difference, (80-100, 100-120) anything more then 150 is pointless in my opinion. Finish sanding needs to be done with a hand sander…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, the laser didn't come today, maybe I need to get DHL's number from Monte…..


----------



## mojapitt

Single drum, open end drum sander. I need to order some rolls of sandpaper.

We're actually back up to 34° now


----------



## mojapitt

My laser didn't come today either. I haven't ordered yet. Probably is the reason.

Marty, talk your daughters into paying half also


----------



## Festus56

Better get it ordered Monte. Beka and Bill will beat you to it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

If all 6 kids pitch in, it'll make it pretty cheap…..


----------



## GaryC

I have 120 on my sander. Works well for me

Welcome, Jeff…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I thought you took Home lots of sandpaper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

With all the things I need to buy and get done to get to milling some wood, I think my laser will come last. Marty, you've got about 45 days to get your mill done. How's it coming?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I took home a box to hold sandpaper. I never looked inside, nearly empty.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-If you get all six kids to each pay half of the laser, you could get a really powerful one!


----------



## bandit571

If I could get my two to pay….I'd wind up with a pen-lite…...

Dungeon creek was flowing across the basement floor, today. Didn't feel like getting wet feet. Supposed to Snow tomorrow…...


----------



## mojapitt

Keep your snow east. Supposed to be nice here for a couple of days.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to send it back to Marty. Then he can ship it to Bill….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Welcome Jeff

If I can help you in your turning just ask or send me a pm


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Jeff! Welcome to the Stumpy Looney Bin! How's retirement?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, you've got about 45 days to get your mill done. How's it coming?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um…..


----------



## ssnvet

Cold rainy drizzle…. Hot coffee and corn bread muffins…. guess who's not working outside today


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Supposed to be nice here for a couple of days. Hopefully get a lot done in the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, my delay with the mill is a place to put it, I have no room inside to build right now, I'm currently rearranging, hoping to change that, but not sure I'm gonna find an extra 12 foot to put it. It'll go in the pole barn when the new place is built…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks all for the warm welcome. Arlin I may ask advice from time to time. Candy, retirement is great! Seeing the snow this morning made it better knowing for the first time I don't have to leave for work at 4:00 am and fight it around the mountains.

Arlin, right now my biggest problem is a place to put it. I have a small basement shop. I need a way to contain the mess. So far I carry it (80 pounds) out to the picnic table, run an extension cord, go get the tools and use chainsaw, axe an hatchet to prep wood. I'm tired before I even start! Then it all has to be put up and use the leaf blower to clean up the mess. Today it's 38 degrees and snowing. Not exactly "lathe weather". I may try enclosing an area in my shop with old shower curtains, holding the chippings in one place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess you better get to work on the pole barn then. I've heard they can take a while. If you're gonna get that done in time to have the mill done before next year….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I guess you better get to work on the pole barn then.
> - firefighterontheside


That's a whole nuther problem in itself, Brown county doesn't like people building out buildings before building a home unless the property is being farmed. I'll need to get a variance in order to build the barn first, but only after I get a variance in order to build a home on a piece of dirt that is less then 5 acres…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

Marty, for real? You have to get a variance to build a home on less then five acres? I live on 9/10th acre and half of that is mountain. Weed eater area.


----------



## Gene01

Hi Jeff. Drove through your place on the way to Luray for a wedding. Gorgeous country. There was some impressive woodwork in the New River Gorge visitor's center. Have ya checked out Charles Neil's web site and You tube videos? He's darned impressive, too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, my dirt down there is only 3 acres, the variance is no problem, I can prove that the property hasn't been divided in the last 30 years…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It would sure be nice to have a pole barn already onsite while you're building the house. I know it would have been in my case.


----------



## rhybeka

Hi Jeff! Welcome! Not too far from you - ~8 hours. Gorgeous drive in the fall though 

eh - I'd rather have a lathe than a laser. As cool as they are I have enough technology to learn to use. Dovetails and spinning new plane totes first on the list!

Went to Cracker Barrel for breakfast and they're already playing Christmas music. SO was happy about that and I was just shaking my head.

Back to my technology stand design.


----------



## mojapitt

I live in a county that has permits for everything. In Pennington county, before you build they now want $2500 watershed survey done. The topo map from the plot survey does not qualify.


----------



## mojapitt

Anybody seen this in pecan before? Friend in Tennessee wanted to know if it's buggy?


----------



## rhybeka

Sorry Monte, can't help  heading to the shop though - think I've got my design done - now for the details (aka scrap wood)


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..3.8" of rain yesterday…..waiting on the "creek" in the shop to dry up….Did NOT get any of that white junk, either….


----------



## mojapitt

Our Sunday morning headlines


----------



## jeffswildwood

I took the time to watch the videos in the OP. With Charles just a three hour drive from my house, I missed one heck of a good time!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My guess would be carpenter ants, but he probably would have seen them.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I wondered if you guys got any white stuff - the weather app said you did yesterday. Julie went back to Delphos for a visit. Cookie/candy season has begun!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I just pulled the trigger and ordered my laser…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Does it go "pew pew"?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, does he have a kiln? Whatever bugs are in it, will die if he can heat the lumber to 135 for 24 hrs.
Borate/Borax doesn't work unless all of the bugs come out and are exposed. 
I've wrapped shorter lengths of buggy mesquite in black plastic and left it in the AZ sun for a couple days. Gets most of them.


----------



## mojapitt

I think I see a lot of spalted wood and bug damages came later.


----------



## rhybeka

Lily left my lap so now it's shop time!


----------



## mojapitt

Bacon and eggs consumed. I need Marty to take a nap for me.


----------



## bandit571

50 degree cut thread…...way more complicated than it should be









Used just what scraps I had on hand…..one was a tad too short….

New Math? Bah….


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

42 deg and cloudy here early. May get to 50 later. No snow here for awhile at least.

Last night this computer needed to update so left it on when we went to bed. this morning when I turned it on it took 2 hrs. to finish the updates.


----------



## mojapitt

From Scott Thorpe (hoss) in Tennessee


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty kitty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cut down a pine tree near where the carport is going that had a bad scar on the side and would eventually have died. Cindy was not happy. I've never seen her concerned at all about trees. Maybe I'm getting to her. On the up side, I've got 4 logs to cut on the mill ready to go. Since I'm now pouring footings for each side of the carport, I will have extra concrete due to the minimum charge, so I will just use the extra to make a concrete pad for the mill. Maybe Tuesday if all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Concrete pad would be really nice


----------



## firefighterontheside

It will be about 6×18.


----------



## jeffswildwood

About five years ago, the first project I posted on here was a blanket chest. I just recently got an order for another one after someone saw the last one on here. Last time it took me two months to build it. This one needs done for Christmas! I spent all day cutting and sizing the parts. Four boards locked together to make each four sides. Last time I did tongue and groove, this time with the time factor, I may go another route. Tired!


----------



## mojapitt

Last minute Christmas orders can be tough


----------



## DonBroussard

Welcome to the LJ funny farm, Jeff!

Monte-I hope, for your phone carrier's sake, that your new phone arrives when promised.

BillM-Concrete pad = good news. Cindy is probably suspicious of the timing of your getting a saw mill and you declaring that pine tree as unsafe. I can see her point.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would have left the tree and have for the last 15 years since it was damaged, but if it were to fall it would fall right on the mill and carport. The chicken coop was close to it too, but I wasn't too worried about that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It would sure be nice to have a pole barn already onsite while you're building the house. I know it would have been in my case.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's what I was thinkin' I'd like to have the barn up to house tool and supplies…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

My wife and I have the same "disagreement". We have a large sugar maple tree in the yard that is slowly going down hill. The branches falling are getting bigger and bigger. I see a lot of dead in it and have told her that the tree needs to come down. Let's just say in no uncertain terms she told me it was not being cut. I believe she thinks I just want the wood, (and the three or four burls I see on it). I see the danger and can not convince her.


----------



## mojapitt

It's very common here to build outbuildings first for that very reason. You just have to finish the entire project in 2 years or less.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, get the insurance guy on your side. Insurance companies make them take down a lot of trees here. Then i get the wood.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, get the insurance guy on your side. Insurance companies make them take down a lot of trees here. Then i get the wood.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thats a good idea. We had six silver maple trees close to the house. The last three came down last year. By the wind! lucky they missed the house. I have a bunch of silver maple dried now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, do ya tap that sugar maple???


----------



## bandit571

This one will wind go to the Boss' church, to be given away to whomever needs such a thing..









As we don't have the room for it. Maybe the church could hold a raffle with it?









We'll see….


----------



## rhybeka

awww- that's a cute little chest, Bandit! I'm sure it will be well loved where ever it lands 

I'm wondering if our tree in the front yard is dying - it's a sugar gum tree - I guess a maple? I have no idea. its the only tree in our yard and tall enough it drops leaves on both sides of the house. my main concern is it's right over our bedroom so if it comes down that way - we'll be pancakes most likely. I'm sure there's a special kind of irony there for a woodworker but I'd prefer to avoid it.

Once i have all the pieces cut for Mom's storage thing (feels like I'm still short one of the longer pieces. still need to look again), going to see if there's enough melamine for an outfeed table.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, do ya tap that sugar maple???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No, I sure don't buddy. Don't really know how and with only one tree I don't think I would get enough for a batch. Every spring the sap runs down it attracting bees and really smells sweet.

Bandit that is a nice chest!. I like the style.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never heard of a sugar gum. Most likely it is a sweet gum, which is not related to maple. Does it have the little spiky balls that fall from it?


----------



## Gene01

Other than planted pines and spruce, the only thing around our place that grows taller than 10' are those blasted poplars. Luckily, none were planted close to any structures. They are ugly trees of no real value. These must be a breed apart from poplars that produce lumber. The main trunks of the 20 yr. old ones are barely 8" in dia. If I had it to do over, I'd plant rocks.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….Monday….about says it all…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Forming up for concrete today. Anybody free to help pour concrete tomorrow. I may be doing it all by myself tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice 44 deg. here this morning headed for 50. Then rain and snow tonight and 23 deg. That will be fun.

I will come help Bill but….....

I am off to the wood store to get some oak and whatever else wants to come home with me.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I gave up concrete work a long time ago. Good luck though.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I'm on my way. Hold on.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bill, if I lived close, I would be there.


----------



## mojapitt

60° today, 35° tomorrow and 65° Wednesday and Thursday. South Dakota weather.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…. Monday-Monday and all that going on at the Salt Mine.

Hockey night in Mainiac land update… A short handed (9 skaters) team Purple team defeats team Green (with 15 skaters) 2-1. I had to play up on wing and I was gasping for wind, looking for an O2 bottle by the end of the second period.

One team mate is a marketing weeny by day and wants to make a team logo for our jerseys. So he's asking for ideas and I tell him "Purple People Eaters" .... quite embarrassed that only the three oldest players on the team had any idea what I was talking about :^o

Monte…. don't you want to give "Snuggles" a good home?


> - Monte Pittman


----------



## mojapitt

Purple People Eaters is a ringtone on my phone.


----------



## Gene01

> Purple People Eaters is a ringtone on my phone.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You got a phone?????


----------



## rhybeka

> Never heard of a sugar gum. Most likely it is a sweet gum, which is not related to maple. Does it have the little spiky balls that fall from it?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


we call them gum balls and yes


----------



## rhybeka

> Forming up for concrete today. Anybody free to help pour concrete tomorrow. I may be doing it all by myself tomorrow.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I wish I could! I'd love to learn how to do it for my shed build next year!


----------



## bandit571

I am way too old to be messing with concrete…...6 years was enough…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for all the offers of help, or at least would help if…. see ya tomorrow Gene. Concrete will be here afternoon so that gives you a little more time.
When we played in a hockey league there were several nights we only had 7. Talk about no air.

Here's my forms ready to go. Pay no attention to the skid steer as it will be going back home this week.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Am I showing my age if I know "one eyed, one horn flying purple people eaters"?

They sure look strange to me!


----------



## diverlloyd

I need to build lumber storage racks anyone have some ideas?


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Bill…. that's going to be a nice set up…. must be two car carport. There's only two words I can say about finishing concrete slabs ….. Bull Float



> Am I showing my age if I know "one eyed, one horn flying purple people eaters"?
> - jeffswildwood


That would be a definite "ah yup"


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, I use adjustable racks from menards. Works great and easy. Not too expensive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Carport is 18×26.


----------



## bandit571

Rust hunting on a Monday..









What followed me home…









After a decent clean-up. Chisel is 1-1/4" wide. Eggbeater is a Defiance, three of the drills are 4/16", one is 5/16"


----------



## Gene01

Wife put the kabosh on the MO trip, Bill. Gotta take her to see the grandkids.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Wife put the kabosh on the MO trip, Bill. Gotta take her to see the grandkids.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Bummer.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bandit, I love hunting old things. I make a lot of old post office door banks and recently found this.










The guy said he found it in a box of junk he recently acquired. I asked if it was for sale and he sold it to me for the same price as newer doors I buy from him. I looked it up and it's from the 1890's to early 1900's. I was happy!


----------



## bandit571

I can remember having to use doors like that…..Post Office in DeGraff, OH. The Original one used those style of doors. 
IF you couldn't remember the "code", you simply asked the Postmaster for your mail…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

I started making banks from them a couple years ago. Turned out to be my best sellers at craft fairs. A local junk dealer had a lot of them, but I guess I have bought him out of his last. I now have to beat the bushes for more. A lot on ebay but the price can be a bit rough.


----------



## Gene01

I was able to get 50 @ $5 per when our po remodeled. All gone, now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, ya should have said something earlier, I coulda made plans to be there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My laser has been shipped, it is in Hong Kong now and will be delivered tomorrow via DHL…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, go check yer mailbox, it might be headed up that way…..


----------



## Festus56

Mine came real quick Marty. Only 4 days from ordering until I had it. Even think it was DHL


----------



## GaryC

I got $2100.00 of meds in the mail for free. i like those programs.


----------



## bandit571

The little eggbeater drill I picked today? Was made BEFORE 1952…...as that was when Stanley dropped the Defiance line of tools. managed to get the chuck freed up….works nicely, now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> My laser has been shipped, it is in Hong Kong now and will be delivered tomorrow via DHL…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's amazing Marty. I was waiting for a new pocket knife to arrive today. Amazon, up until 40 minutes ago, said it would be here by 8. At 7:50 I tracked it at about 100 miles away.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: do your back a big favour…...6-7" slump for the concrete…..stuff will just "float" itself out…..be sure to vibrate the forms…..either with a hammer, or just your 1/4 sheet palm sander.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to start the van a bit ago…...NADA..

Typical Monday…


----------



## mudflap4869

My pet, GUMPTION, has been lost for several days. I have searched the refrigerator several times and all I have found is leftovers, and a few mysteries. Without GUMPTION I just can't get anything done around here. BUT I did recently find a bottle of IRISH MIST at the local booze store. About time to sample it a few times.


----------



## Gene01

Got the shop cleaned and mostly reorganized. Got the laser off the patio and in the shop. 
Next week, I can play with it.


----------



## rhybeka

sounds like headway has been made by all. I'm going to eat my breakfast casserole and work my last day of the week in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will use a hammer. Thanks for the advice Bandit. Flowing concrete will definitely help when I'm by myself.


----------



## boxcarmarty

DHL is now saying Friday sometime and they want a signature…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, what kinda software are you using???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, what time are we starting??? I'll head that way after lunch… and a nap… and a couple of beers…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-doodle-doos,

Well the code enforcement guy has been sitting on my building permit app for our warehouse conversion for a week and he tells me this a.m. that he hasn't got to it yet. This town has 4,500 people in it, and the frost is starting to set in… so somehow I don't think he has a big stack of building permits on his desk. Oh wait, it's the gub'ment… never mind.

That and our electrician is dear hunting….. all week long… and can't be reached.



> Carport is 18×26.
> - firefighterontheside


Oooooh…. that's a big 'un… You'll have fun playing out there fer sure.



> I got $2100.00 of meds in the mail for free. i like those programs.
> - Gary


Be careful…. I heard some of those little pills will keep you up all night :^P



> managed to get the chuck freed up….works *nicely*, now.
> - bandit571


Nice adverb… my wife the grammar queen would approve :^D


----------



## Gene01

Marty, as Mark can tell you, I had problems with the software that comes with it. Mark spent several hours with me trying to work out what was goofy. Finally bought new software called T2 laser. Cleared up all the problems. 
Best $30 you can spend if you have any problems. There's a guy on YouTube that has a number of helpful tutorials.
Mark had no problems making the supplied software work for him.


----------



## Gene01

On Stumpy's recommendation, I got a new TackLife 5" ROS. It's every bit as good as he says it is. If you are in the market, you can't beat it for $45.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A little snow and a little cool here this morning. 23 deg. but maybe up to 45 later.

Marty I am still using the Benbox program. There is better software that does more but so far after the inital start up mine does what I need. Check out this user forum. Can learn a lot reading here. http://benboxlaser.us/index.php


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Gene/Mark, I didn't realize it came with any software. I'll give it a try first and check out T2Laser as well…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I got 2 DeWalt ROS that are like the Energizer bunny, but I'll keep the Tacklife in mind…..


----------



## bandit571

Called the shop, the starter is in….they need to get a hoist freed up, and then they can work on my van. IF I can get it down there, may try in a while to start it up, again…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I got beer…..concrete anytime after lunch. Probably plenty of time to have those beers.

I had a sick chicken. Didn't want it to get the others sick. Wasn't much of a bird hunt with the .410 and it wasn't fun.

Gonna check out the tack life.


----------



## Gene01

TackLife has a bunch of highly rated and VERY competitively priced small tools. Their rotary tool, like a Dremel, is about half the price of the Dremel. If I didn't already have the Dremel, I'd sure give the TackLife a shot.


----------



## rhybeka

hmmm - I think I'll meander over and take a look. Thanks Gene!


----------



## ssnvet

Sometimes I don't really get all the hullabaloo about ROSs… Either I've never had a bad one or I've never had a good one, because the three I've had (Craftsman, Skill and Milwaukee) have all got the job done. I just plug in the shop vac (with a HEPA filter) and use the paper with the 8 holes and DC is great. The Milwaukee has VS and soft start, so that's nice, but the others have both worked just fine.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I'm just hoping I can find one that vibrates less than my black n decker. it does the job, but I can barely stand to use it for 5 minutes before my hand starts tingling. I get aout 30-40 minutes when using Whit's deWalt. The TackLife looks good for the cost but I'd fear it is a lot like my BD in vibration. might be less since the technology has improved just not sure I want to risk it.


----------



## ssnvet

> @Matt I m just hoping I can find one that vibrates less
> - rhybeka


On the Mahogany hope chest I built for my daughter, I did a lot of the finish sanding by hand and was pleased that it really didn't take long. I think the key is to get good sand paper and use a good sanding block.

If you read Charles finishing book, he recommends that you stop at 180 grit, as 220 will often burnish the wood and cause problems with the finish.

I sanded to 220, but did it by hand.


----------



## rhybeka

and just like that the pups are whisked off to daycare


----------



## ssnvet

> and just like that the pups are whisked off to daycare
> - rhybeka


My wife starts a full time job this coming Monday and I know Skipper is going to get a lot less attention with her gone all day. Hopefully, my oldest daughter will be able to come by several times a week and give him a little TLC (and let him out to do his business).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody heard from Marty? I'm a little worried…..he didn't show up for the concrete job. So I did it myself. Wasn't too bad with a very helpful driver.


----------



## bandit571

Thinned crete works great, don't it

New starter installed…..seems to have fixed the problem. $210…it better have fixed it…..sheesh. 4 wheeled money pit this past year…


----------



## diverlloyd

Got my lumber from this weekend unloaded finally now need a lumber rack.


----------



## rhybeka

wow! that's an awesome haul, AJ!

Great job, Bill!

@Matt it's never easy. Ours are just going for the weekend because we are travelling to the great state of NC.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow AJ. You DO need a lumber rack.


----------



## Gene01

Concrete looks great, Bill. Any wire in it? 
AJ you don't need A lumber rack. You need several. That's a nice haul.
Becky, the TackLife has minimal vibration. Very smooth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No wire Gene, just fiber.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I checked out the Tacklife website and their tools look decent, they also look almost exactly like the latest version of Rockwell tools, some of them anyway.


----------



## diverlloyd

It's was a nice haul got some walnut at .30c a bdft but the rest was what the mill was selling at retail so $3.50 a bdft. Still not a bad price so if anyone wants some and stops by I have plenty for us thread regulars.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'd be all over walnut for $0.30/bdft. but far more hesitant at $3.50/bdft. That's pretty much what I can expect to pay most of the time around me.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Truck repair today. Tail gate latch broke on my chevy colorado. Easy fix, just expensive. 60.00. Bill, nice concrete work! Lloyd, beautiful lumber! Nice haul!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That is a pile of wood.

Nice concrete work Bill, if I wasn't sitting here at work…


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Concrete looks very professional. Did you let the kids put their handprints and today's date in your freshly floated pour?

DL-Nice haul. BTW, where are you? I should know that, but I'm having a brain fart right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam wrote his name, the chickens made footprints and Sean will write his name when he gets home. Then I will put the date on it. I always do concrete while the boys are at school, so they never get to make handprints.


----------



## GaryC

Walnut is $8 bf here… really sucks


----------



## jeffswildwood

Guys I have a Brother in law that has some wormy chestnut. He offered it to me for $5.00 a foot. (Not BF). It's mostly 8-10 inch wide and 1.5-2 inches thick. Good price or not. I don't know. It's all raw, fresh from the removed old house. I love wormy chestnut but I'm unsure of the price. Opinions?


----------



## rhybeka

Working on the first round of the great christmas cookie bonanza here so we can have some to take to my aunts in NC. we make probably ~30 dozen a year - thankfully most end up elsewhere. 

Picked up the rental vehicle and got my first taste of what getting a new vehicle will be like….ugh - too much computer! foot on the brake for starting and parking…there's so much to remember!  I guess I'm lucky I won't be driving the new vehicle as it will be the wife's. Though I had a thought the other day that once I have to upgrade phones I'll have to upgrade vehicles. My truck can't support an aftermarket bluetooth unit (at least that's what we were told when the FM transmitter was put in so I could plug my phone in) and the new iPhones don't have headphone jacks (8 and above).  not sure I can justify a 45k expenditure just because of a new phone….

ok….back to playing with my NAS between cookie rounds. SO rusty on server commands!


----------



## diverlloyd

Don I'm in Indiana just north of Louisville Kentucky. I'm 6 blocks from the Ohio river.

Beka that is the best way to test out a new car. Rent the one you are looking at and drive it for a couple days.


----------



## bandit571

Van is fixed! No issues with the NEW starter Took the Grand BRATS back home. Radio stations have switched to Christmas Music stations…...Rudolph x 5 on the way back home….need to find a ROCK station…


----------



## diverlloyd

Jeff I dont think that sounds that bad due to the rarity of wormy chestnut due to most of the trees being killed off in the early 1900s.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Guys I have a Brother in law that has some wormy chestnut. He offered it to me for $5.00 a foot. (Not BF). It s mostly 8-10 inch wide and 1.5-2 inches thick. Good price or not. I don t know. It s all raw, fresh from the removed old house. I love wormy chestnut but I m unsure of the price. Opinions?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Turn it in yer favor, offer him $1 a foot cuz it's wormy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I got half way there and had to turn around cuz I forgot my trowel…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff I dont think that sounds that bad due to the rarity of wormy chestnut due to most of the trees being killed off in the early 1900s.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Thanks buddy. I have a small amount on hand but I always wanted enough to build a cabinet with. I may have to do some calculations. Maybe I can talk him into a BIL price.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Turn it in yer favor, offer him $1 a foot cuz it s wormy…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I may be able to do better then that. He's a wood worker also, but has no planer. I bought a new DeWalt not too long ago. Maybe I'll plane some wood for you, for a better price for me!


----------



## mojapitt

Making gains on the bedroom set.


----------



## bandit571

Drawers need a walnut trim…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Jeff, ya got him right where ya want him…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

WAIT!!! We got 2 Jeff's here, from now on you'll be referred to as Jeff2…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or JeffL and JeffWW…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Monte.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that first one really looks good with the handles I like the other one too but the first one tickles my fancy for some reason. I think it maybe because it looks like a 1950's robot Im a bit odd on my thought processes though.

Jeff2 is better then just No.2.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Monte that first one really looks good with the handles
> - diverlloyd


AJ, what are ya drinking tonight??? I thought the handles were the same…..


----------



## bandit571

With Walnut trim….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I put free heat in the shop for this winter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, I can't say free, it's cost me $350 and another $400 for a log splitter…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

Monty, I have always liked your projects with that pine.


> I put free heat in the shop for this winter…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Now that is nice! Good-by scrap wood!


----------



## mojapitt

New phone is actually working

Bed is nearly finished


----------



## mojapitt

Hmm, it didn't post the entire picture


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks good Bill. Sorry I was no help.

Wish I could get walnut for under 4 bucks. It is $9.90 bd. ft. here. Red oak is even $3.90

Went to fire up the laser this morning and my computer decided it was having nothing to do with it. Spent the last several hours trying to get it back working. Just finishing what I hope will fix it. Had to get the tablet out to catch up on my reading. Looks like it is done now but without the laser program. Have to reload that now and a few pictures that I didn't get saved.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty it's the handle placement. Sorry for the bad photo I was trying to draw on my phone but my fingers are a bit to big for accuracy.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, I use a Galaxy Note. So drawing is easy. However, there isn't much artistic value to it.


----------



## Festus56

Yippee I am happy now. Did not lose any pictures and it appears the laser software is all intact. Will find out in the morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Good news Mark. We have a love/hate relationship with computers.


----------



## Festus56

Yes we do. Until I got the laser it did not affect my shop time any. At least all my tools were working right today.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte art is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, Computer problems are a hassle. Hope the burner software survived. If it didn't, good excuse to try that T2.

Got all loaded up last night. Take off in an hour. Phyl drives the first leg. That's good cuz I don't like driving in the dark. 
It's a five hour drive so, it'll be light by the time it's my turn. Lots warmer, too. It's 30* now. Be around 75*-80* when we get to Tucson.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be safe driving Phyl and Gene and have a nice Thanksgiving in Tucson.

I was a little worried about the concrete with the cold we had last night. It got down to 22. Just went and checked….the concrete is fine. I guess the exothermic reaction protected it.

Today is get the camper ready day. We head to Branson on Friday after work.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: Theground and the forms will protect most of the concrete…..may want to add a layer of plastic over it.

We used to use thermal "blankets" to cover things up in cold weather. Just to keep the heat in. Let the 'crete sit a couple weeks before you do too much else on it.


----------



## johnstoneb

Bill 
You need to cover it with at least some plastic as Bandit says. The heat from curing will prevent it from freezing if it is covered down to about the temp you were at below that you need the thermal blankets or an external heat source such as a salamander or small electric heater blowing under the plastic. The top surface is most at danger fo freezing at the temps you are at. If that freezes it not long after that it will start delaminating.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate ..

Its Oysters , shrimp and crab …Beats Turkey any day …


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Charles, I missed you on Facebook yesterday. Best wishes to you.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte the bed and dressers look good,


----------



## CharlesNeil

Wormy Chestnut substitute is log run Sassafras with a light brown dye…. its a dead ringer , as long as the sassafras is wormy and around here it always is …


----------



## mudflap4869

24 degrees out there, and I gotta get out in it. The O.B.A. has an appointment.
Marty I have the same heating system in my shop. Keeps me working just to heat the place. I am looking into electric overhead shop heaters, and get rid of the ashes task.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not supposed to be below freezing for several days now. Should be fine now. It was last night I was concerned about.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem peeps,

4 day plant shut down commences at 4:30 for me… Looking forward to some shop time now that the annual saga of the leaves is over and done. Well… I may haul one more load from out back, but that will be a quickie.

Just completed our research and pulled the trigger on a brandy new 220 ton retracting head die press, which will be a key element of our foam shop expansion/upgrade. The platen size is 78" wide, so if anyone want to get very, very skinny in about 4 seconds, we can fit you right in there. I'm pretty psyched, as we've been lobbying the owners and auction hunting for ~10 years for one of these big 220s (our largest press today is a 110 ton with a 65" platten).










Unfortunately, they're bombed with orders and it will take 6 months to build the machine for us…. but the deposit has been paid and the wheels are in motion.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Matt. That can't be cheap.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt - Did you check Craigslist in your area before you plopped down the deposit? Or maybe check with Marty? He probably has a couple of those in inventory.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Brrrrrr 17 degrees


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's Christmas in Martysville…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I hafta ask, what needs 220 that a 110 won't flatten???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty I have the same heating system in my shop. Keeps me working just to heat the place.
> - mudflap4869


Jim, I'm beginning to see what you mean…..


----------



## CFrye

Bill, hurry to Walmart to get Cindy's Christmas sweater before they're all gone!


----------



## ssnvet

The "problem" with these big honkin' presses is that they pretty much last forever, so people just replace hydraulic hoses, seals, electronic controls and run them forever and ever…. so when they actually do hit the second hand market, they are ancient and tired…. usually relics of the shoe industry. (We run two 75 ton presses that we purchased second hand >19 years ago and they're going pretty strong).

But not many foam fabricators use presses as big as this 220 and there are only a couple press manufacturers that make them that big. You can only find them second hand at bankruptcy auctions, and right now the economy is booming and no one is going under.

We use these to die cut packaging foam, and even though the material is usually soft, as the linear inches of rule in the die increase, the cutting force increases. We run a LOT of this Pick-N-Pluck foam for catalog distributors…










The 24"x24" version with 1/2" cell size has 2,352" of rule in the die, and we'd like to die cut two at a time. That's an insanely crazy amount of cutting in one whack.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, hurry to Walmart to get Cindy's Christmas sweater before they're all gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


She already bought it Candy.


----------



## GaryC

Thank goodness she bought it. I didn't want to go to walmart and see that thing in person!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Lazy day here. Customer picked up furniture and a steady run of family and friends. Now take wife to run errands.


----------



## Festus56

> It s Christmas in Martysville…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Have fun Marty. The fun has not even started yet !! Mine is back running good this morning.


----------



## mojapitt

> Bill, hurry to Walmart to get Cindy's Christmas sweater before they're all gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Funny, the furniture went to the local Alpaca Ranch. They would love it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

While I was in the shop working on a blanket chest, my wife was working on these. She's been out delivering them today to her sisters.


----------



## boxcarmarty

32* outside, think I'll throw some steaks on the grill…..


----------



## mojapitt

60° here now. Cook one for me also Marty.


----------



## ArlinEastman

*Yesterday was a good day *

Because I sold 7 of my turnings and was able to get a custom cheesecake she loves for her Birthday today. Plus all of my family will be here tomorrow for Thanksgiving. It does not get any better then that. Yes

Thank God for Family and Friends. Cool Cool


----------



## mojapitt

You deserve everything good Arlin.


----------



## Festus56

Get your laser put together Marty?


----------



## GaryC

Happy Turkey, Y'all


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gary. The same to y'all.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't suppose it would help to get my trusses if I went to have hissy at Menards service desk.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You could try.
I'll go to the Menards here tomorrow and demand Monte's trusses.


----------



## mojapitt

Weather is supposed to be really nice through Sunday. Could get a lot done.


----------



## mojapitt

Need to be working on this headboard. Lacking enthusiasm.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Couple more days and I might have this thing figured out, cuz real men don't need directions…..


----------



## mojapitt

Directions are for other people


----------



## boxcarmarty

DIY kit means no instructions included…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty…beer is getting warm….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I done switched up to something stronger…..


----------



## mojapitt

Call Mark, he knows how to put it together.


----------



## mojapitt

Wait, if it's a DIY kit then Randy can you help you


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy can furnish the beer, Mark can furnish the pictures…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy may be resting up for Black Friday


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie and the girls hit the stores every Black Friday, I stay at home and hide… after they yank me for my credit card…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy may be resting up for Black Friday
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It was a hard push & a mad dash, to get THD ready for Black Friday….
We finished quickly so they sent us home a hour & a half early….
with full PAY!!!

Football…. Food & Frosty Cold Ones are planned for tomorrow….
Not sure I'll have time to rest up for Black Friday!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I went to Menards once on Black Friday. Never going to any place ever again. Nothing worth it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

RANDY!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Thanksgiving to all my American LJ friends. To all others, Happy Regular Thursday!

Stupid question of the day from me: Why aren't router insert plates round?


----------



## Festus56

Good thing you don't need directions Marty cuz there are none. Other than a high speed video that is hard to keep ur with. I will send pictures.

Hello Randy!

Was a nice 60 deg. something day here and plenty of sunshine. Even opened the shop doors for awhile.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, they probably make an adapter kit for it.


----------



## bandit571

> Stupid question of the day from me: Why aren t router insert plates round?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Because they would spin around IF they were round.


----------



## Festus56

Don on my Incra lift they only fit one way. Not sure why either.

And Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours also !!


----------



## mojapitt

Don, what will served there for Thanksgiving?


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-The usual traditional Thanksgiving meal: chicken and sausage gumbo with all the fixins'.


----------



## mojapitt

Wish I was there to join you.


----------



## Gene01

Lobsters, Crab legs, mussels, scallops and trimmings this year. 
Save the turkeys for congress.


----------



## mojapitt

If only the turkeys in Washington were edible.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Chicken and ham here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Stupid question of the day from me: Why aren t router insert plates round?
> 
> - Don Broussard


It gives one side as an index for repeat accuracy on a fence…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Turkey hot wings and cold beer…..


----------



## GaryC

Traditional


----------



## CharlesNeil

I like the way Gene thinks and cooks ..


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Turkey Day, Fellow Humans and Randy!


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving….

Even with my daughter getting big discounts at the lobster pound, we can't break with tradition, so the turkey is prepped and in the roaster. We name our turkey and are compiling our list of candidates (must start with T). I'm going for a Slavic theme this year and have put Tatianna and Tito in the hat (thinking that eating a commie dictator on an American holiday would be very appro po :^) We will close the window for nominations and proceed to argue about it shortly.

Just like Raptavia, we like our traditions :^o

Among many other things, this year I am thankful for all of you guys and gals here in Nubber Land.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy turkey day get fat like me.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving to Everyone from us in MT.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, you may have already figured out that I am not making it to Sheridan this weekend. Maybe next.


----------



## Festus56

That's fine. We may even be that way next week.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Happy Thanksgiving from the mountains of Southwest Virginia.


----------



## mojapitt

They're supposed to deliver trusses Saturday. That's taking top billing for my time.


----------



## ssnvet

Best Thanksgiving video ever


----------



## mojapitt

Funniest scene ever.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm at work. Thursday sucks.


----------



## mojapitt

I am at work also. Someone has to screw off for time and a half.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

plus holiday pay


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just made my Not Yet Famous Cranberry salad, let the holidays begin…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Just made my Not Yet Famous Cranberry salad, let the holidays begin…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Does it have bourbon in it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Checkers is keeping a close eye on Debbie while she makes deviled eggs…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I m at work. Thursday sucks.
> 
> - MikeinSTL





> I am at work also. Someone has to screw off for time and a half.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Before I retired from Corrections, I spent a lot of Thanksgivings and Christmas's at work. Never did like it but just something I had to do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, maybe a Hot Fudge Bourbon Pie…..


----------



## mojapitt

You're saying that the prisoners don't automatically behave for the holidays?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You re saying that the prisoners don t automatically behave for the holidays?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, we can't just put it on "auto pilot". LOL


----------



## mojapitt

> You re saying that the prisoners don t automatically behave for the holidays?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> No, we can t just put it on "auto pilot". LOL
> 
> - jeffswildwood


It would probably help thing the herd though.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Thanksgiving to all and to all a good night! Going to eat turkey with Mom at the nursing home. She is getting stronger. We are hopeful she will be home for Christmas.


----------



## bandit571

Have to drive to Huber Heights, OH in a bit…...at least the van is fixed….


----------



## ssnvet

> Happy Thanksgiving to all and to all a good night! Going to eat turkey with Mom at the nursing home. She is getting stronger. We are hopeful she will be home for Christmas.
> - CFrye


Go Mom!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends in the US and an early or late one to my friends north of the border depending on how you look at it.

Been busy here at the FD this morning. We had a powere transformer burn up which caused one traffic light to go on the frits and another one to go out altogether. We've had two MVAs as a result. There may be more. People do not pay attention to the fact that the light is out. "No red must mean green". DOT even put out big stop signs.

Be careful if you're driving Hwy 141, especially Mike.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you're expecting people to look up from their phones?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know…...asking too much.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, which light blew?


----------



## TaySC

> I m at work. Thursday sucks.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> I am at work also. Someone has to screw off for time and a half.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Before I retired from Corrections, I spent a lot of Thanksgivings and Christmas s at work. Never did like it but just something I had to do.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Luckily I work in R&D and get all federal holidays and weekends off, but I did volunteer to work tomorrow so most of my co-workers could have the extended weekend off.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## bandit571

Buuurrppp….time for a nap…


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, we don't charge enough for our chairs


----------



## mojapitt

Comfortable here. Kinda behaved myself.


----------



## Festus56

> Comfortable here. Kinda behaved myself.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I didn't. I am like Bandit !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, it was 141 @ Fiedler. People were flying thru the intersection like there had never been a light there. We witnessed about a dozen almost accidents while we were there. I think modot came back with more signage.

In the middle of frying turkey we got sent to a first alarm, but it ended up being a pile of leaves. Just a minor inconvenience. Still had a good dinner and I'm stuffed.

Very true Monte. Need to make chairs without sanding.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## boxcarmarty

I was asked to build a prayer stool, any ideas???


----------



## mojapitt

This should work


----------



## mojapitt

Is this what they meant Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

He was talking about something with a padded ledge to kneel on…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe a small table top to hold a bible…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Top pic looks close…..


----------



## mojapitt

I like this done in wood


----------



## mojapitt

This could be adjustable height


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

What!!! with dovetails???


----------



## mojapitt

I think dovetails are part of the whole prayer thing


----------



## boxcarmarty

It would take more then a prayer for me to build it with dovetails…..


----------



## Festus56

At least yours sounds legitimate Marty. I have a request to make a praying case. appears like it is a phishing e-mail on my website.


----------



## Festus56

Why did that double post?


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I get a chance, I'll knock something out in walnut…..


----------



## rhybeka

Happy gobble til you wobble day! We made it safely to NC yesterday and have had a great time catching up with my aunt. Getting ready to go to bed and sleep off the tryptophan.

Not sure this is as great a deal as I think but I believe this is the cheapest I've seen a set like this and the shipping is free.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like a decent setup for small turnings Beka


----------



## mojapitt

> Why did that double post?
> 
> - Festus56


I think there's Gremlins in the system


----------



## GaryC

Marty, this may be the wrong way to go but, have you asked the customer what the prayer stool should look like?


----------



## ssnvet

I can't believe I ate the whole thing!

But man was it good :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, that's what I asked, he kinda described it but said he couldn't draw anything. He just said I was about his size so I could build something to fit me…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Marty, this may be the wrong way to go but, have you asked the customer what the prayer stool should look like?
> 
> - Gary


Silly Gary!


----------



## mojapitt

> Marty, this may be the wrong way to go but, have you asked the customer what the prayer stool should look like?
> 
> - Gary


Could start a dangerous trend


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've always found it best to tell the customer what he wants…..


----------



## mojapitt

Just gotta 'splain it so it sounds like their idea.


----------



## bandit571

Made one years ago, now resides in the DeGraff Methodist Church. They would roll it out for weddings. Made out of QSWO. Padded ledge to kneel on, glued up, slanted shelf for a Bible and other papers to sit on. Had a small ledge to keep things from sliding off. Shelf supports on the ends were open, a few pieces were shaped like a cross in the middle of the sides.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I'll make a few more to try out the market. 'Lil Dan wants to test the flea market but I think we would hafta practically give things away there…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Traditional Thanksgiving gumbo with family was awesome.

On a completely unrelated note, Nannette asked me what I wanted for Christmas. I told her I would give her a list of things. Any ideas, other than a 30×30 shop? I realize that y'all don't know what I have, but what kind of stuff would you put on your wish list?


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, sounds like what I had pictured…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, the latest and greatest thing is a CNC laser…..


----------



## mojapitt

Don, 40'x80' showroom, 60'x100' milling and storage building, a CNC laser and a box of ice cream bars.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, what about all the things that are trending???


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for those great suggestions. All of them sound like great ways for me to become single again (other than the ice cream bars). If I add the constraint of a $250 or so budget, what would the list look like?


----------



## mojapitt

I figured that I was already pushing my luck with the ice cream bars


----------



## mojapitt

The CNC laser


----------



## ssnvet

Don…. do you have a nice dovetail saw? I've been hankerin for a Veritas.

Maybe a nice lathe chuck?

HVLP setup?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The laser comes in under the $250 budget…..


----------



## Festus56

Probably get the laser and a couple ice cream bars at least.

I sure am having fun with my new lathe chuck. I have made shavings out of several pieces of wood now.

Did you get my email Marty?


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-Dovetail saw is a contender. I have a Shopsmith but it's on loan to my wife's cousin due to my own lack of space so the lathe chuck will have to wait. HVLP setup is a contender as well.

Marty-I would get a laser but every time I'd say "LASER", I would use air quotes. Seriously, it's a contender as well.

Monte-Ice cream bars made the cut too.


----------



## mudflap4869

At my age just having the family together is enough to keep me happy. I want a sawmill, but I am in no shape to operate it. (Or any other heavy equipment.) So I will settle for a *GOOD* fruit cake.


----------



## GaryC

Good and fruit cake don't belong in the same sentence


----------



## Festus56

LOL Gary. At least Jim did put "good" in bold print !!


----------



## DIYaholic

Is there any turkey left….
I ain't had any yet!!!


----------



## Festus56

We have some left Randy but getting it to you might be a problem.


----------



## GaryC

Mark, just send it to him. He'll wait by the mailbox for it to arrive. Marty taught him how to do that


----------



## DIYaholic

Mark,
Just don't send it via airmail….
turkeys can't fly!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Even folks who profess to hate fruitcake like it when I make it. It is NOT made of lead.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Randy is hard at work now

Don, good lathe tools would be nice


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Did you get my email Marty?
> 
> - Festus56


No, you probably got my old address, I PM'ed my other one…..


----------



## CFrye

Christmas Wish List Suggestions (that haven't already been mentioned):
LED shop lights
Dust collector
Air cleaner
Woodworking classes
Upgrade safety equipment
Lumber


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...supposed to get into the 50s today…....about 20 degrees too cold for me…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Christmas Wish List Suggestions (that haven t already been mentioned):
> LED shop lights
> Dust collector
> Air cleaner
> Woodworking classes
> Upgrade safety equipment
> Lumber
> 
> - CFrye


Let's review…..
1) LED shop lights… I'd like that
2) Dust collector… Got 3
3) Air cleaner… need one
4) Woodworking classes… then I'd hafta put my beer down
5) Upgrade safety equipment… are you crazy
6) Lumber… refer to #4


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie wants me to go shoppin' today, Grrrr…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for continuing to offer items for my Christmas wish list. Let's review the additional items:

Lathe tools-Needs to wait until I get my Shopsmith back
LED shop lights-Definitely need lights in the shop
Dust collector-Under consideration
Air cleaner-Under consideration
Woodworking classes-Good idea, as long as I don't have to be the instructor
Upgrade safety equipment-I had considered a couple of GRRRippers
Lumber-Always a good idea; need lumber rack
Lumber Rack-Need more lumber to fill rack.

Marty-I went shopping on Black Friday. Never again.


----------



## mojapitt

Went once to Black Friday. Never again, Amazon delivers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shopping has been reduced to the grocery, but then I hafta put up the Christmas tree… Why am I being punished today???


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, Menards has LED shop lights for $20


----------



## mojapitt

> Shopping has been reduced to the grocery, but then I hafta put up the Christmas tree… Why am I being punished today???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Because you are home today


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Candy, Menards has LED shop lights for $20
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Menards around here can't keep them on the shelf…..


----------



## mojapitt

It shows 20 on the shelf locally. I will reduce that number later today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My shop lights are an internal ballast florescent fixtures that cost $17 and some change at Menards. This makes the second one that has gone out on me and needs replaced. For $2 more I can replace them with the LED, that's a no brainer, but they can't keep them in stock…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## rhybeka

> Looks like a decent setup for small turnings Beka
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It does! Wife shot me down tho. Should've asked forgiveness rather than permission.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, pick me up a dozen while yer in Rapid City…..


----------



## mojapitt

Beka , always make sure that you point out all the things that you can make for them in presenting your case. They're like a customer you're selling to.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope they are not sold out by the time I go this afternoon


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just ran the SKU and they're in stock around here, guess I'll go shopping after all…..


----------



## mojapitt

I will get your lights Marty. They'll be hanging in my shop till you come get them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They're also showing as being discontinued stock…..


----------



## mojapitt

Don't see that on my add


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Going to be a decent day here with sunshine. Good thing because our furnace is not working right for some reason.

Marty you should have a couple new e-mails now. Hope to the right address.


----------



## Gene01

I hate Menards. They're prejudiced against Arizona. Dunno why. The only competition out here would be HD and Lowes….which which would be none. They'd kill it, in this state.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene maybe it's Arizona not wanting menards. If you read up on them the owner is a real piece of work.


----------



## Festus56

There are no Menards in MT either. I have to stop in Gillette, WY when we go through to SD. We could use one here.


----------



## mojapitt

We have no Home Depot. Lowes is generally 10%-15% higher than Menards on everything.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. I'm pretty sure Mennard's is strictly a mid-west chain. Their are none in New England either


----------



## mojapitt

Menards is the smallest of the big 3


----------



## CFrye

No Menards here, either. Nearest one is 2.5 hours away in Missouri.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thanks for continuing to offer items for my Christmas wish list. Let s review the additional items:
> 
> Lathe tools-Needs to wait until I get my Shopsmith back
> LED shop lights-Definitely need lights in the shop
> Dust collector-Under consideration
> Air cleaner-Under consideration
> Woodworking classes-Good idea, as long as I don t have to be the instructor
> Upgrade safety equipment-I had considered a couple of GRRRippers
> Lumber-Always a good idea; need lumber rack
> Lumber Rack-Need more lumber to fill rack.
> 
> Marty-I went shopping on Black Friday. Never again.
> 
> - Don Broussard


If you guys can wait until next year when you come I have a brandnew Rikon DC never used.


----------



## GaryC

Nope on the Menards


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it to Branson. Our camper has been attacked by lady bugs.
We have all three around St. Louis. Closest are Lowe's and HD at 30 min from my house. Menards is a bit farther, but I like their plywood selection and prices.

I think they named them all Don.


----------



## bandit571

Out doing some shopping today…..stopped at Anna,OH and picked a 4" x 24" mitre saw. Will need cleaned up..but it was only…$5…


----------



## mojapitt

All 120 light fixtures were bought by 1 person this morning. Grrrrr


----------



## bandit571

Ok, who likes green tractors?









This is what the Highway Dept. has been using to mow the sides of the roads, around here…

$5 saw?









Needed a sharp "spare" for the smaller mitre box. May be a while until it is rehabbed to present to polite company…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy hell! That sucks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They use the same 2wd John Deere's here for mowing.


----------



## bandit571

There are four sitting there…..do you think they'd miss one?


----------



## mojapitt

I sure wish I had long summer days again


----------



## boxcarmarty

All 3 here, I prefer Menards for the price, Lowes in a pinch, HD for the Behr paint…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did git a bit of shop time today, no Christmas tree yet, but the weekend is still young…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks great Mark, that'll help a bunch…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Barbecue for dinner. Now shopping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> There are four sitting there…..do you think they d miss one?
> 
> - bandit571


Try it bandit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meatloaf and smashed taters here, ready for a nap…..


----------



## Gene01

2nd Thanksgiving meal consumed. This one was Lobster, crab legs, scallops, oysters and cole slaw. Oh, and hotdogs. 
Tomorrow's birthday bash will be Carne Asada with the best pico de gallo and green chili salsa on the planet. 
Sunday breakfast will be something with eggs and crab meat. 
I'm stuffed and will remain so until we head home Monday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, that's one heck of an ocean front you got there in Arizona…..


----------



## mojapitt

Smashed taters? What were they drinking?


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, have no place to stash a green tractor…..

Saw has been rehabbed..









New bolts, handle reshaped a bit, plate polished up. Might be a decent saw…..for a cordless mitresaw…


----------



## mudflap4869

Fried "TREET" for lunch. Grapes and pepperoni for snack. Most likely pizza for supper, when the old fat broad gets off work at 11 PM. 14 pints of APPLE-BUTTER canned up so far. Gotta go shopping for more degreediance.


----------



## bandit571

Almost time for a nap…...

That store I bought the saw in today…..a few months ago, I had stopped in to look around…..saw a couple wood bodied molding planes in a crate…..they were to make a Tongue and Groove type of joint…...might have bought them for $5 each…but all the yellow fuzzy stuff kind of put me off…..Fast forward to today…..found them both hanging on the wall in the "showroom" ( uh-oh) all cleaned up and fuzzy free…...$42 each…YIKES!!!!!

As long as you go and dig around in the barn section…...and before things get to the showroom, deals can be had….


----------



## mojapitt

Marty wants to know who shut off his tv/internet?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice day here again and should be for a few more. Maybe 70 by Sunday.

Hope it helps you Marty. I didn't have much resources when I got mine.

We are off to Friday Date night # 477. Jamie dragged me out of the shop and said it was time !!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! sitting around and working on my shed stuff for next year. so far I'm up to 11k but at least it includes 3k in electric now. going to see if I can cobble together something of an idea about the rest of the space.  wish me luck!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm back…..


----------



## mojapitt

Darn glad to see you Marty

Has anybody heard if Randy survived Black Friday?


----------



## mojapitt

Got your Christmas tree yet Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Got your Christmas tree yet Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, I ran out of time today…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Has anybody heard if Randy survived Black Friday?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I survived….
We blew projected sales out of the water.
Still, it didn't seem all that busy BUT….
I feel that I still earned a few cold ones!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Does that mean you get a big Christmas bonus Randy?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe just a Christmas GOOSE…..


----------



## Festus56

Going out tonight we drove by 6 or 7 big box stores and the HD had the most vehicles in the parking lot at 8:15 pm. Glad I didn't need to stop there.


----------



## DIYaholic

BIG bonus…. that would be a resounding NO!!!

GOOSE…. That would be against company HR Sexual Harassment Policies!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I love how HR people have their pre-rehearsed speech that it's not about the money to employees


----------



## RT66Galoot

60+, been trying to woodwork since I've been a teenager, never met an old tool I didn't like. While working I seemed to have more time to buy tools than to make sawdust. Retirement is just around the corner.

With my retirement pending I've been doing much more woodworking browsing.

I found the multi-split megethread. After reading about 2000 of the recent posts I feel the same comradarie as I experience on the old USENET rec.woodworking in the '80s. This was back when there was a split fermenting between the old-tool/manual "Neantherthal' or "Galoot" woodworkers and the "power tools rule" - "Normite" (I.e Norm Abraham's) woodworkers. I'm happy to see that ther has been a sensible Détente between the factions.

I'm hope you'll forgive the ramblings of a "feeling old" man. I'm glad I found this thread and hope to eventually positively contribute.

-Mike


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Mike. Ramble on. Welcome to Lumberjocks. All kinds here and respect for all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome Mike, you old galoot.


----------



## RT66Galoot

Monte,

Thanks for the welcome. In reading through the posts so far, your quote resonated with me the most.

-Mike


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Bill. How's your weather now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it was 75 in Branson yesterday and a few degrees less at home. Only supposed to be 64 today, though. Might have to wear a long sleeve shirt today. No rain in sight and I see 60's in the long range forecast in December.


----------



## mojapitt

What part of the planet are you from Mike?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Hello Mike from another 60 ish wood worker. I am also a recent retiree, just this year. Keeping busy! You'll like it!


----------



## mojapitt

Here's an idea for you cabinet makers


----------



## mojapitt

We're 30°. Supposed to be low 50s today and almost 70 tomorrow. But single digits are coming in another week again.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Here s an idea for you cabinet makers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I like the idea.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks. Time to get busy on my to do list…. not!

Welcome aboard Mike.


----------



## mojapitt

I like the idea, but I think more imagination is needed.


----------



## RT66Galoot

Monte,

I'm located 1/2 mile south of the Zuzax exit (exit 178) in New Mexico on I-40. Zuzax is a made-up name created during the heyday of Route 66 because it seemed Native American. All that remains today is a RV Park (HiddenValley) a gas station/convenience store and an auto repair place (Good and honest against expectations)

-Mike


----------



## jeffswildwood

Yesterday was one of those days. Assembled the panels for the blanket chest I'm working on. All to nominal length. Went to trim back to final length. I could not get a straight cut. My table saw is too small to use for this so it was circular saw time. Even with a guide, bad cuts.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I guess I'll have to: fix it in a way that says "I meant to do that".


----------



## mojapitt

If you have to do much with circular saw, I would recommend a track saw configuration. Also, you're probably making the same mistake I made my entire life. You're making full depth cut in one pass. Charles finally got it through my head that patience and multiple passes solves a lot of headaches.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a track setup. It's still in the box, but I got it.


----------



## RT66Galoot

Bill M.

Thanks for the welcome, I still have an original Galoot hat from the red.woodworking group purchase organized by Steve LaMantia (author of the original "Scary Sharp" post).

-Mike


----------



## jeffswildwood

> If you have to do much with circular saw, I would recommend a track saw configuration. Also, you re probably making the same mistake I made my entire life. You re making full depth cut in one pass. Charles finally got it through my head that patience and multiple passes solves a lot of headaches.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Correct on both counts Monte. I tried clamping a straight edge for the saw to ride along.


----------



## mojapitt

Everything is sharp if you hit it hard enough. Experience talking.


----------



## mojapitt

I bought a track setup. But once I started making multiple passes with a good straight edge, it solved a lot of my problems.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I bought a track setup. But once I started making multiple passes with a good straight edge, it solved a lot of my problems.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Multiple passes. I may need to try that. Is that multiple passes at different depths?


----------



## mojapitt

I only go about 1/4" deeper each time. I was amazed at how much better cut I got.


----------



## Gene01

I got in trouble making multiple passes. The wife didn't appreciate it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Here s an idea for you cabinet makers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Cutting those rocks would be rough on a sawblade…..


----------



## mojapitt

Same with the tablesaw. Always just plowed through and complained. I didn't need different equipment, I needed a smarter approach.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…bunch of old pharts…..you too, Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

> I got in trouble making multiple passes. The wife didn t appreciate it.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thank you Gene. Lol


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, borrow your neighbors blade


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I only go about 1/4" deeper each time. I was amazed at how much better cut I got.
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> Same with the tablesaw. Always just plowed through and complained. I didn t need different equipment, I needed a smarter approach.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I MUST give this a try. Good advice!


> I got in trouble making multiple passes.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, that too is good advice!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, borrow your neighbors blade
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would but he sold it to Beka…..


----------



## mojapitt

I hate it when I am searching for a tool only to find I actually put it back where it belongs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I hate it when I am searching for a tool only to find I actually put it back where it belongs.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Lucky for me that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## mojapitt

Hoping to have lots of changes to this view by tomorrow night.


----------



## rhybeka

> Marty, borrow your neighbors blade
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I would but he sold it to Beka…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Which reminds me! Would Dan like his rip blade back??? I can mail it over


----------



## bandit571

> Hoping to have lots of changes to this view by tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 Worst part of two such buildings sitting like this….there is a rain/snow trap between them, no matter which way the roof go together…..There is a way to join two roofs, and avoid the traps/leaks…...called a "Cricket" Not the nice one we have here. IF you look at the "high side" of a chimney, you will notice a mini roof.

May have to stick build a larger cricket up on to the existing roof. So it can direct the rain and snow to the sides where it can run off the roof. A Gable end (new roof) butting into a roof slope( old roof) will soon fill up with snow and ice….always trouble. Same with making the area into one big valley.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, the 2 will be joined together with a sloped top to deal with that. You're right, major drift point.


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Mike! Welcome to Lumberjocks and the Stumpy thread!


> ...making multiple passes with a good straight edge, it solved a lot of my problems.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We did this last week with some 2" thick ash we got from Charles using both the circular saw and the table saw. Worked great! And, yes, Jim had to remind me to "sneak up on it".


----------



## GaryC

Welcome, Mike
Multiple pass….measure once…cut twice. I do that a lot. 
72 here today. My kind of winter


----------



## CharlesNeil

There is hope for you guys and gals yet…LOL


----------



## mojapitt

> There is hope for you guys and gals yet…LOL
> 
> - CharlesNeil


The day is young Charles


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just bought a ryobi cordless shrub trimmer. Best part is that the battery also works in my drills. I needed a trimmer and it only cost a bit more than a battery.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Welcome Mike. Enjoy the show !!

Maybe up to the mid 50's today but it better hurry. After 10 o'clock and still only 35 here.

Some shop time and then another big meal this afternoon. Good eating here lately for sure!!


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, we're almost 50 now


----------



## Festus56

Going to be 70 here tomorrow they say.

By the way pecan pie was great for breakfast earlier !!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I'm hope you'll forgive the ramblings of a "feeling old" man. I'm glad I found this thread and hope to eventually positively contribute.
> 
> -Mike
> 
> - RT66Galoot


Welcome Mike. A lot of young and old guys and gals here.


----------



## ssnvet

A balmy 60 deg. in Mainiac land, so it was tractor work. Moved firewood up to the house and attached the York rake to give the gravel drive a few passes. Snow removal time is just around the corner and it goes smoother if thing are nice and level.

Potatoe chips and a Bud for a late lunch and off to see daughter #2 dance in the Nutcracker this evening

So much for shop time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wine tasting.


----------



## mojapitt

What's it taste like?


----------



## GaryC

wine


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tour starts in 7 minutes.


----------



## mudflap4869

YO Mike, welcome to the nut-farm. Just remember that the first verbal fabricator doesn't stand a chance around here. I and Cricket are the only ones you can believe at all times. Though others may argue the fact, I tell the truth when I say that my wife can't cook worth a darn.


----------



## GaryC

Supper


----------



## bandit571

Rehabbed drill..









Got almost as much paint on my fingers, as went on this drill…









Stashed it with the rest, to keep it out of trouble…..chisel was sharpened up, as well









And the chisel…


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
It will look different tomorrow probably have about 6" of white all over it. You know those trussed won't go up until it snows on them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It tastes like wine. We had so much fun that we went to Crown Valley distillery and tasted moonshine. The cinnamon was the best. I bought a growler of beer. Tomorrow I can refill it for $5.


----------



## johnstoneb

Had to go to Twin Falls today to get this. My father in law died a number of year ago and we are still cleaning his shop out. I volunteered to bring this home.
It needs cleaned up. a new drive pulley on the motor. set screw is stripped and hub is egg shaped and the knives have seen better days. It has a 1HP Baldor motor. I didn't know he had this hidden away. It has some light surface rust on the table. I love dry climates.




























Bandit
what make and model is that drill. I just brought one home with me that need a new crank handle The home made on will take your knuckles off when cranking it. I can't find any identifying marks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice save Bruce…..


----------



## bandit571

Mine was made by Stanley, sold as a Defiance brand drill…..almost the same as their No. 1550?


----------



## diverlloyd

What do you do with a workbench that was left when you bought the house? Use it as a shelve since it's to heavy to move or come up with a bright idea to take it a part and reuse it to make a small lumber rack? I chose option two, that option also involved cussing a 4' crowbar with a cheater and a blow torch. Who uses 4lbs of 4 1/2" nails to build a bench that's 4'x8'. The answer is the guy that built this one out of 4×4 and 2×10s with 2×6s on the top covered in 3/4 ply. It was 3hrs of pulling nails.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> What do you do with a workbench that was left when you bought the house? Use it as a shelve since it s to heavy to move or come up with a bright idea to take it a part and reuse it to make a small lumber rack? I chose option two, that option also involved cussing a 4 crowbar with a cheater and a blow torch. Who uses 4lbs of 4 1/2" nails to build a bench that s 4×8 . The answer is the guy that built this one out of 4×4 and 2×10s with 2×6s on the top covered in 3/4 ply. It was 3hrs of pulling nails.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Oh my! I bet that was some bench!


----------



## mojapitt

Back, legs, shoulders all are incredibly tired. But most of the trusses are up.


----------



## diverlloyd

It wasn't built for looks. They even cut out the top of the 6×6 so the front and side rail would be flushish. I guess cutting that extra 1/2" to make it flush would have cut out the structural integrity of the 6×6. At least the neighbor was happy with the 4lbs of nails to add to his scrap pile. I do enjoy taking things apart that was build by the previous home owner. Things are built very interestingly as I would expect since the random I beams and channel beams that were behind the shop/garage.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, sounds like something my dad would have built.


----------



## diverlloyd

After the first nail didn't want to come out I had to check to see if they had drove the nails through then bent the ends over. Glad that didn't cross there mind. I'm sure they used it for rebuilding automotive parts.


----------



## mojapitt

My dad would have clenched every nail and put in twice as many as needed.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…make sure you put a diagonal brace on the trusses. It doesn't take a very big puff of wind to play truss dominoes. I saw fifty 90 ft trusses play dominoes and it took the contractor a week with an excavator to clean the mess up

Daughter #2 is dancing in the Nutcracker. They did a great job.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on ladders above your head is so much fun. Trying to decide if any part of my body doesn't hurt.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, braces are on. Prefer doing it only once.


----------



## Festus56

Good picture Matt. You clean up well !! Guess you need to if you want to be seen with a pretty lady.



> My dad would have clenched every nail and put in twice as many as needed.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is how my dad built too Monte.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte by how everything else I've come across is built, I would say that they looked at a bucket of nails and said why not let's use them all.


----------



## mojapitt

My dad never met a nail he didn't like


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that is why I don't have a nail gun.


----------



## CFrye

> Who uses 4lbs of 4 1/2" nails to build a bench that s 4×8 . The answer is the guy that built this one out of 4×4 and 2×10s with 2×6s on the top covered in 3/4 ply. It was 3hrs of pulling nails.
> 
> - diverlloyd





> AJ, sounds like something my dad would have built.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My dad, too! It took us hours to pull all the nails behind the tub surround.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Festus56

Save a lot of time Monte. Just two cuts , a little sanding and finish and oh yea raise your prices !!


----------



## diverlloyd

That's a neat table.


----------



## GaryC

Extra for legs?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is it just me or does anyone else see what looks like a busted 2×4 posing as a coffee table? Monte, where do you find these? The fact that this stuff even exists means somebody's buying it providing tremendous evidence this country is long overdue for a stupidity tax!


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, ask my wife, I search furniture pictures all the time looking for ideas. Drives her crazy.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all! Waiting my turn to shower so we can start the trek home to Ohio. Been a good visit and I think it was good for my aunt too. Can't wait to get back in the shop but have to remember it's 12-15 degrees cooler at home!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
Monte, do you search "exorbitantly priced furniture"?


----------



## mojapitt

> Good morning.
> Monte, do you search "exorbitantly priced furniture"?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No, but unique, contemporary rustic, modern organic, natural wood, etc. I never search prices, but always look at whatever comes up.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Monte, maybe it's selling on the name, you know, like an original Green and Green. When people come to visit you can proudly say "this is an original Andrianna Shamaris". "It was a steal at $18,000.00".


----------



## mojapitt

It's teak. I see a lot of really expensive reclaimed teak furniture. There must be some status about it in the upper echelon.


----------



## mojapitt

Modern Organic Reclaimed wood


----------



## mojapitt

Essentially, once a tree dies for any reason it's considered reclaimed.


----------



## mojapitt

Glamorous they say


----------



## jeffswildwood

In light of the "reclaimed" trend, This is now for sale. A jeffswildwood original!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's ok if you sell it Jeff, but you better not post it.


----------



## Gene01

And, those prices Monte posted are the Black Friday sale prices.

My shop is in Snowflake AZ and, I'm still in Tucson for two more days. But, I'm sure the elves are hard at work. Am I the only one that worries about stuff not getting done while I'm away? Funny how I don't worry about it when I'm there.


----------



## mojapitt

Remember that Millennials don't like the word rustic. It's now Modern Organic.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It's ok if you sell it Jeff, but you better not post it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I guess I better not. If it sold it would be a tough act to follow.  The picture is from my "can you identify this wood" post several months ago. I still have the slab waiting for legs to become a small table for me. On the "to do" list.


----------



## Gene01

Modern organic lamps made from cow dung.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't want to be in that shop


----------



## bandit571

> Modern organic lamps made from cow dung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Looks like a set prop from Beettlejuice?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..fellow Humans , and Randy…


----------



## bandit571

Road trip in a little bit…....check back in when I get back …....


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be the last warm day for awhile here. 53 now and mid 60 later then cool down for some time. May do some outside Christmas decorating today.

All my projects are natural organic wood. No fake stuff here. And they are fresh and modern, "Just made today"


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Monte Pittman


That looks like an old tree stump that was cut and smoothed down. I really wonder if this guy sells anything or everything he makes?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hook and ladder pizza company for dinner. Come on over and join us.


----------



## mojapitt

How was pizza Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was good as usual. It's owned by a local fire chief. The kid that works there is a volunteer firefighter. He was showing Liam how to tie some knots and then left and told Liam to practice. When he came back I had tied the rope in a different knot. He was confused until I let him know I was a FF.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I made a rocking horse for one granddaughter some years back, now I have another granddaughter that wants one. Anyone have a pattern for a Billy goat or a cow???


----------



## diverlloyd

Fought with a ryobi 1.5hp fixed base router today. The base was stuck and wouldn't adjust the height. Not often do I have to use anything other then my hands but I had to put it in a work mate then use both hands to unscrew it. So cleaned and waxed and now it's ready for my cousin to have if he wants it.


----------



## bandit571

Took Mom down to my Daughter's place in Huber Heights, OH for a supper. Ate a bunch of food, had a beer, and watch some football. Even my brother showed up ( free food usually does that) Twas a nice family get together.

Was a nice day about and about.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got William on the hotline and he has a cow, bull, pig, but no chicken…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got two goats at Home Marty…..


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure if I got as far as I wanted, but one person only goes so fast.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Did you unlock it first before trying to adjust it? I know I seen one that had to be done to lock it so it could not be moved.


----------



## mojapitt

I have 9 chickens and 3 ducks Marty


----------



## mojapitt

When do you go home Bill?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Not sure if I got as far as I wanted, but one person only goes so fast.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If Bill would have showed up like he promised, we coulda had it done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just talked to Dave, he's getting by, prayers are needed for Betty, told him to stop in when he got a chance…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes Arlin it had to be unlocked and the pin that stops the bit from spinning had to be pushed in until it made it past the window in the base. On the router body a couple spots had plastic build up that I believe was holding it back. Once it moved a full turn it was easy until the final turn. I scrapped all the stuff off and did the same to the base then gave it a johnsons floor wax job.


----------



## mojapitt

Through my searches I find many pieces that I consider truly butt ugly


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, tell Dave that Betty is in my prayers


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going home tomorrow Monte. 
Building is looking good. Hope to get my carport up on Tuesday.


----------



## Festus56

Finish room is coming along Monte. At least you have a lid on it.

Maybe modify a horse pattern Marty


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Love the new finishing room, however, you are going to have a heck of a time heating it will all of those open spots.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Back to the grind


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Heading home this morning.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marnin! Off to get blood drawn. HONGRI.


----------



## ssnvet

Oh-way-oh, oh-waaaaaay-oh…. all the way to the salt mine.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday…about says it all…..


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to have snow next week. Building needs sealed with full roof by then.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

No snow for awhile Monte. Was 50 and breezy here early now up to 54. There is a chance of rain showers though.

Drive safe Bill.


----------



## DonBroussard

Still no snow or ice in the forecast. Heading up to 75F today and clear skies. I know, I know. Y'all will be at 75F in the summer and I'll be above 90 or 100.


----------



## mojapitt

I still prefer what you have Don


----------



## firefighterontheside

No snow here either. 71 today.
One month from now I'll be heading to ski.


----------



## Festus56

Ok now it is down to 43 and raining.


----------



## mojapitt

68 here. No chance of moisture.


----------



## Gene01

Just got home. 75* here. Winds at 45, gusting to 65. There goes more topsoil to NV and UT. Usually, when the winds get this high, they close I 40 to high profile vehicles. Haven't heard that's the case, yet.
Stopped at one of our favorite hole in the wall Mexican restaurants on the way home. Great breakfast. Picked up a half dozen red chili tamales, salsa and refried beans for supper. 
Back to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ now it's afternoon all!

was just notified by the wife we /WILL/ be doing a small christmas (she confiscated the lego set I bought in NC to wrap it and put it under the tree - this was my way of notice) so now I feel somewhat obligated to make her something small that will be a complete surprise. I'm thinking about a small box for her pandora bracelets out of the rustic hickory I just bought…. box joints? I thought about buying a pen kit and making it for her at Whit's but I don't think he has a press or anything. we could probably figure it out though. talk about panic!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Started 3 Christmas present jobs that the wife came up with for others over the Thanksgiving weekend, blew hundreds of thousands of leaves into piles, cleaned up another wet mess from the plumbing, which ended up not being the plumbing, and rearranged/ cleaned up the rec room.

Never enough time to complete anything, and today I'm in the salt mine…

Sawdust makes me whole…


----------



## mojapitt

That would be a good tagline Mike


----------



## ssnvet

Up too late last night and too early this a.m. and I'm hungry.

Hockey night in Mainiac land update….

Purple vs. Gray… we were up 1-0 and Gray pulled their goalie with <2>m pretty sure that it was a blunder and not malicious and waived the ref. away when he came over to investigate, as I never was one to go whining to the refs.

Now Daughter #3 wants me to make her a Blue Tooth speaker set up. When am I going to ever get to work on my own projects?


----------



## 000

> Just got home. 75* here. Winds at 45, gusting to 65. There goes more topsoil to NV and UT. Usually, when the winds get this high, they close I 40 to high profile vehicles. Haven t heard that s the case, yet.
> Stopped at one of our favorite hole in the wall Mexican restaurants on the way home. Great breakfast. Picked up a half dozen red chili tamales, salsa and refried beans for supper.
> Back to the shop tomorrow.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I was wondering where all that top soil was coming from.


----------



## Gene01

If the wind gets any stronger you'll be getting our rocks, too.


----------



## mojapitt

Blowing here, not quite that bad.


----------



## 000

> If the wind gets any stronger you ll be getting our rocks, too.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I think we already are, it's blowing pretty good out there.
Wish it wasn't, trying to spray a wall unit. Rocks are coming through the door….


----------



## diverlloyd

Should I make a lumber rack to store lumber vertical or horizonal? Battled the rest of the work bench for a hour today pulling nails. I have come to the conclusion that it would have survived a atomic blast.


----------



## mojapitt

I have always been told to store horizontal


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> That would be a good tagline Mike
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about…..hole makes sawdust.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Windy, dry and warm here. Lots of brush fires around.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I would store anything over 6' horizontally.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sure hope to post pictures of a sawmill in its new home tomorrow at this time. Depends on how long it takes to put up a carport.


----------



## mojapitt

We're going to get all of the wind, none of the moisture


----------



## mojapitt

Marty will come by to help you Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Something about 40 mph winds that takes the fun out of moving 4'x8' panels.


----------



## bandit571

sometime, try moving 3' x 25' steel siding panels…...BTDT….

head still aches, about everything else either hurts, or makes noise when I move…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> sometime, try moving 3 x 25 steel siding panels…...BTDT….
> 
> head still aches, about everything else either hurts, or makes noise when I move…..
> 
> - bandit571


That'll be me tomorrow…...and Marty.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well horizontal it is then but I will need double the space.


----------



## bandit571

Visegrip finger clamps and a lot of rope….works most of the time….


----------



## mojapitt

I have outlets. I don't have electricity yet, but I have outlets.


----------



## mojapitt

I said no moisture. It rained and my roof leaks.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Missouri has a department of conservation magazine. This month had an article about logging in the state. At the end of the article was this little caption about selling your walnut tree for cash. I'd like to have all the idiots trying to sell their trees for tons of money read it.


----------



## mojapitt

Good sign Bill. Very true.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A tree is only worth its value in firewood until I mill it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My dad ask me once what his walnut tree was worth, I told him about a half of rick…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> A tree is only worth its value in firewood until I mill it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


After milling is when YOU turn it back into firewood!!!


----------



## Gene01

Cut it, slab it, dry it, saw one straight edge then, I'll give ya $4.50 a bf. for what's left.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well put Randy…..

People think we need to pay them a fortune for their trees and mill them for free…..


----------



## mojapitt

Had one guy tell me his walnut tree was worth $5 board foot standing. I told him to leave it standing.


----------



## mojapitt

Most sawmills don't want urban trees because of possible metal. I have ruined many blades on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Even if you price it for firewood and cut it to find it hollow, you'll loose your @$$.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Very true Monte…..


----------



## mojapitt

This guy not only wanted paid for tree, he required a certified arborist to take it down and I would have to have stump ground also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I plan to keep up Andy's tradition of not paying for any trees.


----------



## mojapitt

I pay $300 A load for a logging truck full. About 2500 board feet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may have a progress report on my mill by the end of the week, I'll let ya know…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> This guy not only wanted paid for tree, he required a certified arborist to take it down and I would have to have stump ground also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Those are the ones that really annoy me. Certified arborists are in business to be PAID to cut down trees, not PAY for them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I pay $300 A load for a logging truck full. About 2500 board feet.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now that is different.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like Andy's tradition…..


----------



## mojapitt

Local tree service gives me the logs. I just have to move them. A truck driver does it for cash on his off days.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got walnut out the @$$, and oak, and hickory, and poplar, and maple, and ash, and… but that doesn't mean I want to clear my woods…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I got walnut out the @$$, and oak, and hickory, and poplar, and maple, and ash, and… but that doesn t mean I want to clear my woods…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You don't want to clear it, but I do


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I got walnut out the @$$, and oak, and hickory, and poplar, and maple, and ash, and… but that doesn t mean I want to clear my woods…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> You don t want to clear it, but I do
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Um, NO…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, come on by and I'll let you pick 1…..


----------



## diverlloyd

> My dad ask me once what his walnut tree was worth, I told him about a half of rick…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Must not be the same Rick I know, it would be worth 2 of him.


----------



## mojapitt

You know what a wood whore I am. I still want to go get the 4 logs laying at Andy's. Poor things are just being ignored.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know a tree service guy who lives just a few miles away. I need to get him on board with saving me some logs. He said his biggest problem is that he usually has to chunk the trees small enough to get them out of yards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You know what a wood whore I am. I still want to go get the 4 logs laying at Andy s. Poor things are just being ignored.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If Monte had had his way, we would have been cutting logs until dark and then loading the mill and other things at midnight.


----------



## mojapitt

> You know what a wood whore I am. I still want to go get the 4 logs laying at Andy s. Poor things are just being ignored.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> If Monte had had his way, we would have been cutting logs until dark and then loading the mill and other things at midnight.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ok, that might be true


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice cool rainy day here. Didn't add up to much but just stayed damp.

Wish I had more room to store lumber. I know where Monte's stash is.

Just finished a raised panel door today for my customer that has rentals. Then he said he wants me to start a kitchen job as soon as I can. Some renters moved out and took a good share of the kitchen cabinets with them. All the upper cabinets, 2 base units and 4 drawers in one that they left. Plus all new countertops throughout.

After that my niece called and asked if I would build a crib for their baby expected in March. She wants a 3 in one convertible one. Crib, toddler bed and single as the youngin grows. Anyone ever made one or have ideas for plans for something like that?


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, somewhere in the shop I think I have plans for that. I will try to find tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Ok thanks. Will be an after Christmas project at least so I have time .


----------



## mojapitt

Babies don't care what your schedule is


----------



## CFrye

Mark, just in case Monte can't find those plans…LJ Roger built a 3-in-1 crib using Wood magazine plans.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, are you back to normal schedule again?


----------



## Gene01

Mark, I have the plans Candy referenced. PM me your address if you want them. Our expectant parents nixed the idea AFTER I had the plans.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all!

had another thought about inlaying a flamingo on the top of the box for the SO, but I think that's a bit above my skill level - and the amount of time I have before the gift is due.

Fighting a headache this morning but spending some time with other Learning Devs so it's a great way to start the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, is the carport ready yet?


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I haven't any place for this little box…









Kind of just sitting around…...IF you think she might like it…..motor on over here to pick it up…...just Walnut, with a bit of Cherry…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a call yesterday about some cabinets for a soup kitchen in the northern part of the state. I told him I'd be interested in giving him a quote, but I have a feeling he was looking more for a donation…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Present state of affairs Monte, but things should start happening soon. I've bolted the bottom rail down and moved all the legs and trusses closer this morning already. Dads on his way down to help stand things up.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I won't comment on the 'normal' part. I am back to mid-shift schedule, which is 11am-11pm saturday and Sunday-every other weekend and 3pm-11pm three weekdays every week=36 hours a week. 
Beka, do you have a woodburning tool (no, not Marty)? You could burn a flamingo into your project, like this…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, hold the board above yer head and I'll shoot my laser that direction, don't forgit ta close yer eyes…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte ,

This guy could probably use your advise http://lumberjocks.com/topics/248818


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, here's an idea for you at craft shows. You could put a wireless charger on it also. It's from Todd Barrone.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's one for you Charles

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/248530


----------



## mojapitt

What I have been told on 3in1 beds, the first 2 stages always get used and the 3rd stage never gets used. By that that time they want a Batmobile or Barbies corvette.


----------



## mojapitt

Guy wants one of these in BKP. "SHOULDN'T" be very difficult. Getting better with doors.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, have you done copper inlays on top of pieces like this?


----------



## CharlesNeil

yes.Monte .. glue it to plywood… use epoxy.. works well 
sand the back of the copper with some 80 or 120 , to give it some "tooth".. do it just before you glue it, copper oxidizes quickly and the oxidation can cause adhesion issues


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be nice sunshine here today. Down to 20 last night but warming up good now.

Thanks Candy. I looked at that project and decided I maybe should find plans this one time at least. Maybe could come up with something but nice to have an idea before I start.

Thanks Gene. You should have a PM

Get your laser up and running Marty?

How do you get anything built Monte? Spend all your time looking up new ideas I think !!


----------



## mojapitt

Actually I am not getting anything built right now. Trying to get finish room sealed before Canada sends down cold and snow next week.


----------



## Gene01

Got it Mark.


----------



## Festus56

> Actually I am not getting anything built right now. Trying to get finish room sealed before Canada sends down cold and snow next week.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I will give you a few hours warning. Usually we get it first.


----------



## Festus56

Another visit from my best customer. Picked up all the doors I had ready and brought me 4 more. At least all my new cabinet door router bits are paying for themselves.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte that would be easy especially for all of us folks with old phones  if I'd build it to fit my phone it would fit anything smaller - and some bigger. I might even be tempted to build in one that would also charge the Apple Watch.

@Bandit I've been wanting to try my hand at boxes for a while now  let me give it a go first!

@Candy no burner, BUT I do have a dremel with some carving bits. I just have to find a pattern and do some practice.

Just got back from lunch that celebrated my 15 years here at the 'big bird'. odd that I've been here this long, but I'm grateful for the journey.

Looking at dust collection hoses even though I can't use my dust collector.


----------



## firefighterontheside

pictures didn't load before. First one is from 0730 this morning. Last ones are present state. All the structure is done. Got about 1/3 of roof done. Then I decided to move the mill before I have to leave.


----------



## Festus56

Looking good Bill !!


----------



## rhybeka

Very nice Bill!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

So what species are we cutting first?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably yellow pine. There's some logs stacked up in the second picture right behind the mill.


----------



## JL7

Hey all,

Thanks for the PM today Don, I probably would have missed that one…..

So many posts to read here…..but Bill, that Saw-Port is awesome!! You really earned your you-suck this time…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Saw-Port…...I like that…..has a nice ring.


----------



## mojapitt

Sawport needs an LJ get together


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Sawport needs an LJ get together
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Oh boy. Saw-Port 2019.


----------



## mojapitt

That would give Cindy time to adjust to the idea.


----------



## DonBroussard

I put SawPort on my Christmas list. That's the lumber mill that has flesh-sensing technology built in, right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I put SawPort on my Christmas list. That s the lumber mill that has flesh-sensing technology built in, right?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Right Don and it only costs 250.


----------



## bandit571

Drove over to Menard's today…...mainly to price a few boards..









Ouch! Called a friend…..found some Maple and Ash for $3bf…...I merely have to help plane it down….

Might have a project for what is left of the Poplar…...ever hear of a Corner Pouting Chair? IF I can remember the pattern for the sides…..might be able to cobble a small one…..like for a doll to sit in…we'll see…


----------



## bandit571

Have to change Bill's name to Sawyer


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I put SawPort on my Christmas list. That s the lumber mill that has flesh-sensing technology built in, right?
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> Right Don and it only costs 250.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Not so sure I want to see a band saw blade rapidly stopped. Engage Safety Squints!


----------



## DonBroussard

You're right, Bill. I went over budget.

Mike-I would like to see a bandsaw blade rapidly stopped, but from VERY far away!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll put SawPort 2019 on the calendar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have thoughts becoming reality I think, could Brown County Indiana 2020 happen… Maybe…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping to visit sawport in 2018 also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I seen a bandsaw blade rapidly stop when my 18 inch Bridgewood threw a tire and my 1 1/4 inch 1.2 tpi jammed into the shroud, it got my attention…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Bill, sawmill is on the way. Thoughts are done, steel is ordered, I'll be picking it up Friday. Pictures will be coming soon…..


----------



## mojapitt

For everyone who is not keeping up, y'all need a sawmill and a laser


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Marty. I'll let you know if my work arounds for a small tractor work. Maybe something will work for you too. I'm gonna get steel soon to build my log loader. I got the farm jack that's gonna do the lifting. I picked up a "log skidder" 3 point attachment today. Friday I'm gonna buy axle hubs to build a log dolly to move logs out of the woods. I bought golf cart wheels for $5 each today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

In woodworking from another universe, I put a front seal in my log splitter today and split a couple of ricks to heat the WoodShack for the winter. Now my hydraulic tank is leaking…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> For everyone who is not keeping up, y all need a sawmill and a laser
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't forget the tractor…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kinda like this without the handle.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kinda like this???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, if you hafta drag some logs out of a 30 foot ravine, you have yer son rent a Toyota 4-runner…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, kinda like that. I've done that numerous times, but I don't think it will work with a huge yellow pine log.


----------



## mojapitt

That tractor isn't pulling virtually any of my logs


----------



## Festus56

But….but….but… I don't have room for a sawmill !!!


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I will share my sawmill if you share your laser.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, build one of these to move logs


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Have to change Bill s name to Sawyer
> 
> - bandit571


Bill Sawyer

Also talking about him I will be going on my second trip in 10 years and that is to St Louis. We leave around noon Thursday and stay in Kansas City for the night and go the rest of the way at 9am. 
So Bill I hope you will come over so we can meet. I will send you the address when I get there,


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, I will share my sawmill if you share your laser.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That works for me !!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Kinda like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

I LOVE the pontoon boat. For the last 4 years I was thinking about getting one so some of us vets can go fishing without standing on the bank.
Is that one big enough for 8 to 10 chairs and maybe a BBQ grill? Also do they make canvas that goes over the top to take out the sun?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Here's a unique idea for a chair


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with Mike - I don't have room for a sawmill! wish I did though 

working from home today so better get cracking - hooked up my second monitor so I'm not squinting at the small print.

had to block Lily out of the room because she tried to bite me while I withheld a toy she wanted to shred. I didn't want to pick up the fuzz at 6am. I let her get away with some things, but biting is not one no matter what causes it.


----------



## mojapitt

Brisk little 50 mph winds today. Guess I won't take the day off to work on the roof.


----------



## mojapitt

Brisk little 50 mph winds today. Guess I won't take the day off to work on the roof.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, here's the same boat after a rebuild, it's a 24 foot with large tubes, so it'll carry several people. You would hafta refer to the capacity tag on the boat. Mine has a half top, gas grill, toilet, solar shower, fresh water sink, and sleeps Debbie and I comfortably…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, Here's a pic in day mode with the chairs instead of the tent…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill, build one of these to move logs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, if it stands tall enough, it could load a log on the trailer…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Just a little wind and 40 deg. out now. Maybe a high of upper 40's for the next few days.

Nice party barge Marty. That is my kind of boat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good morning world
> 
> Here s a unique idea for a chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That brings new meaning to "stick up your butt".


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Have to change Bill s name to Sawyer
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Bill Sawyer
> 
> Also talking about him I will be going on my second trip in 10 years and that is to St Louis. We leave around noon Thursday and stay in Kansas City for the night and go the rest of the way at 9am.
> So Bill I hope you will come over so we can meet. I will send you the address when I get there,
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Sounds good Arlin. What days will you be available in St. Louis?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The problem I see with that log arch trailer is that the other end drags on the ground. It will get dirt and gravel in the bark. I want to lift the whole log off the ground. I may build a log arch for loading my trailer though.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch time!

Have a Fire Pit to put together…..hoping the winds die down, to where I can burn a bunch of cardboard boxes…

Not much else on the schedule….


----------



## bandit571

> Good morning world
> 
> Here s a unique idea for a chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like "getting a leg up"?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> That brings new meaning to "stick up your butt".
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, Here s a pic in day mode with the chairs instead of the tent…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


She looks relaxed and I love what you did with the boat.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

mmmmm, pretzels…....


----------



## rhybeka

trying to decide how wide to make my TS outfeed table. I want something useable but I don't have a lot of space to give up. I'm thinking 24" wide. think that would work?


----------



## bandit571

I used to have a router table I could sit either to the side or in back of the Tablesaw, at the Olde Pole Barn Shoppe….


----------



## ssnvet

Becka…. I think 24" is a good size and that it will work for all but the largest panel cuts (which may exceed your fence limits anyways).

I have a full size fence on my refurbished cabinet saw, and I still break down full sheets with a skill saw on saw horses in the barn most of the time, as hauling full sheets into the basement is just a PITA.

My out feed table is 24" wide.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, if you look close, the front of the log would be cradled in the front cup, and the log would be lifted in the middle. That would force the back of the log off the ground instead of dragging it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that yours Marty? How big and heavy of a log will,it handle?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I use my bench as outfeed for the saw. That way I can rip long stock.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm hongry.


----------



## mojapitt

Order pizza Bill. I will pay for it when I get there.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hongry is better than Hangry


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tony made chicken and baked potatoes, so I'm not hongry anymore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Is that yours Marty? How big and heavy of a log will,it handle?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Not mine… maybe it's Monte's…..


----------



## mojapitt

It was made by a friend in Tennessee. He's harvesting all of his own trees.


----------



## mojapitt

He said he has hauled about 2000 lbs with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, I was thinking Marty posted it originally. That would work, but it will cost a lot more than what I'm planning. If my plan doesn't work, the parts could all be used to make that arch.


----------



## mojapitt

For me to move logs, I have a cousin with a bobcat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can I borrow him?


----------



## mojapitt

He's actually a member of LJs. But doesn't come here much because he was on the receiving end of a hater attack. Trying to get him to come join us. He's an obsessive sawmill operator.


----------



## mojapitt

He only lives about 3 hours from you Bill


----------



## CFrye

3 hours in which direction, Monte?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> He only lives about 3 hours from you Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And he drives his bobcat up to SD to help you move logs?


----------



## mojapitt

He's in Dyersburg Tennessee. Candy, you would love his lumber. He's got an awesome collection of slabs.


----------



## mojapitt

He's not my cousin. The cousin you're thinking of is in Mt Home Arkansas.


----------



## mojapitt

I am happy to say I have electricity in my building.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im happy to hear it.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

New fire pit is assembled, and given it's first load of cardboard…..may get a few loads of shavings….later this week…


----------



## bandit571

> - Monte Pittman


Hmm…..looks like me, in the morning..BEFORE my first Mountain Dew….


----------



## bandit571

Good night Irene, good night Irene, I'll see you in my…...


----------



## Gene01

Good morning world.
Coffee is being consumed. Life is good. 
Assembling rifle case #2. One more to go. This one will be made with Russian Olive. Then, I can play with the laser. Next up…A river table.


----------



## mojapitt

> Good morning world.
> Coffee is being consumed. Life is good.
> Assembling rifle case #2. One more to go. This one will be made with Russian Olive. Then, I can play with the laser. Next up…A river table.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, I don't envy the odor you will have in the shop from the Russian Olive. Beautiful wood, awful smell.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What finished rifle case? I haven't seen one.
Coffees brewing here.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning!

@Bill I'd use my bench but it's too tall :\ think I'll be building my 'final' bench next year after disassembling this one to make it shorter for hand tool work. Haven't decided yet if I'm doing that or just building new. Right now it has horizontal surface disease so it's covered in all sorts of things.

a bit more work in the shop and we'll be able to fit the car in on one side. I just have to get the hickory put up in the wood storage (going on top with the cedar) and move the bandsaw/utility cart thing to a different spot. trying to get it done before it finally cools off next week. We've been lucky to be in the 50's so far.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, are you hiring your building built, or are you building yourself?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, are you hiring your building built, or are you building yourself?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning world.
> Coffee is being consumed. Life is good.
> Assembling rifle case #2. One more to go. This one will be made with Russian Olive. Then, I can play with the laser. Next up…A river table.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, you got too much gumption in the mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

> Good morning world.
> Coffee is being consumed. Life is good.
> Assembling rifle case #2. One more to go. This one will be made with Russian Olive. Then, I can play with the laser. Next up…A river table.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Gene, you got too much gumption in the mornin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


At our age, one must use gumption when one has it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, does this one have enough real estate fer ya??? Auction is Saturday…..









http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=3013731&category=0&zip=46151&kwd=


----------



## Gene01

Gene, I don t envy the odor you will have in the shop from the Russian Olive. Beautiful wood, awful smell.

- Monte Pittman
[/QUOTE]

Never worked it before. Can't be much worse for smell than cottonwood taken from behind an outdoor privy. At any rate, thanks for the warning. I'll stock up on Febreeze and dryer sheets. 

Bill, I know I'm lax about pictures. I promise to get some of this one and the next one.

My gumption appears in spurts. Gotta take advantage of it while it's available.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need to finish up my laser today so I can burn something…..


----------



## mojapitt

Just make sure that you don't burn yourself Marty


----------



## bandit571

I think what any gumption I had, has flown South for the winter…..along with Mr. Motivation….

(lack of Lumber tends to do that…)


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Thursday…. Away! The good news is that I thought yesterday was Tuesday… but Tuesday was gone with the wind and I hot hump day over with…. so that makes tomorrow? Happy Dance day!

I'm blogging about the CNC router build if anyone is interested in pictures and bla, bla, bla technical details.

Just found out that the BRAND NEW box gluing machine we purchased and waited 5 months for is already having maintenance troubles. Why? Because the shop supervisor isn't doing the daily PMs that I explicitly showed her how to do…. that and they flip the on switch at 7 a.m. and run the glue roller non-stop until midnight… even though they only use the machine a couple hours a day. They say you can't fix stupid…. what about lazy?

:^(


----------



## johnstoneb

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need 18 inch bandsaw tires, anybody wanna point a finger???


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, are you hiring your building built, or are you building yourself?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


currently I'm looking at going with tuffsheds.com for the majority of the shed. I'll be my own general contractor though since the concrete will need done, and the electrical will also need done…and I'll be installing the insulation and wall coverings.

forgot my pic this morning! my shop time last night was decently productive. Still debating on if I should cap the sides or not. I also have to sand and finish this as well as come up with a charging stand for my apple watch.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, does this one have enough real estate fer ya??? Auction is Saturday…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=3013731&category=0&zip=46151&kwd=
> 
> - boxcarmarty


it would be but I don't need the saw


----------



## boxcarmarty

Peachtree Woodworking on Amazon, 2 - 18'' urethane tires for $39.98 and free shipping…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool morning here. Still at 28 now but maybe to the upper 40's later. They say cloudy but we have bright sunshine so far.

Finish putting together cabinet doors and get them stained today. Then can work on a custom leather plier case for a guy in MA. Have to make a new form and pattern for this one.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty there are some big band saws down here for auction Saturday from the Clark county government. Put in 47130 in auction zip. I would but I'm at the dentist.


----------



## bandit571

Rain arrived here a little bit ago…..trying to pass it along…


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, you need that '47 Chevy…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty the wife would not be happy if it showed up at the house since I've had the Datsun for a decade and it's still in pieces.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I had a hang nail yesterday on my thumb, pulled it off, now I feel like I have a stumpy thumb.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you can have it back!

I could use a new bandsaw… I am not looking forward to changing blades on my craftsman… I used it last night to cut out two ZCIs though I think only one is useable.  oh well - learning process - patience!!


----------



## bandit571

Rain seems to have moved on from here…..supposed to be better weather for the weekend….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, you have the best auctions around you, I've had an alert set up for a while and rarely see anything within 50 miles and haven't yet seen one worth actually checking out in person.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Wellllll…. 
Going to Dr tomorrow , looking to either have my shoulder repaired or replaced .. got to to do something , rt one is gone …

they tell me down time is 4 to 6 month.. but have put it off as long as I can . 
Good thing im pretty ambidextrous , I drive, Lt handed and can spray left handed.. cant use a table saw Lt handed , but eat Left handed … tried Writing … OMG .
Can use a router LT handed …


----------



## bigblockyeti

Charles, reminds me of messing up my right shoulder during a high speed get off from my waverunner and couldn't hardly move my arm for a week. Shifting my truck was pretty interesting using my left hand only.


----------



## mojapitt

Switching hands is a problem. Especially going to the bathroom. Not easy.


----------



## mojapitt

Wish you the best Charles.

If you want, we could all take turns doing your broadcasts for you?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Looking for more auctions local to me (not that I have room for anything else) turned up a couple interesting finds in Jim & Candy's neck of the woods:

https://publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=1979026

https://publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=1968899


----------



## Gene01

Charles, my wife had the shoulder replacement at age 69…this past May. Her recovery time was about 6 weeks. A few PT session and lots of exercises at home. She doesn't have the ROM she used to have but, the pain is gone.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to make a game table with folding legs. Anyone have experience with what hardware works best?


----------



## mojapitt

This is what I was looking at. Just want them to be a solid lock.


----------



## jeffswildwood

My next restoration, for a friend of my son.


----------



## Gene01

Looks like pin to lock it open instead of detents that get worn.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Switching hands is a problem. Especially going to the bathroom. Not easy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


BTDT. Not fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello…...echo….echo….echo…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, you have the best auctions around you, I ve had an alert set up for a while and rarely see anything within 50 miles and haven t yet seen one worth actually checking out in person.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Come on by Saturday, bring your checkbook…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hello…...echo….echo….echo…
> 
> - firefighterontheside


WHAT…..what…..wha…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That wood stove I put in the shop is as worthless as sauerkraut on peanut butter. I'm gonna pull it out and find a better one…..


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty quiet here tonight.

Tomorrow I should finish sealing my building. Maybe get steel on the roof yet this weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, laser working yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, maybe get it finished up this weekend…..


----------



## Festus56

Have you had to take it apart yet to add some piece you forgot Marty


----------



## mojapitt

> Have you had to take it apart yet to add some piece you forgot Marty
> 
> - Festus56


Is that part of the fun of having one Mark?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've had a gnat/fruit fly problem the last 2 days at the station. Just now I found a bag of sweet potatoes long forgotten on top of the fridge. That was gross, but the flies should disappear now.


----------



## Festus56

I think so. Everyone I know that has put one together will agree.


----------



## mojapitt

That was probably pretty gross Bill


----------



## bandit571

Here in town, at Logan Auction….Mick Lile seems to know exactly when I don't have any spare cash…..he always holds an auction that weekend…..

There IS a Moving Sale in the morning…might take a drive down and see what they want to get rid of…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Boo…


----------



## mojapitt

> Boo…
> 
> - DIYaholic


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## mojapitt

> Boo…
> 
> - DIYaholic


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Randy !!


----------



## CFrye

> Looking for more auctions local to me (not that I have room for anything else) turned up a couple interesting finds in Jim & Candy s neck of the woods:
> 
> https://publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=1979026
> 
> https://publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=1968899
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeti, the planer is intriguing but It is already more than my current tool budget (which is $0). :-(
Jeff, do you have the right kind of duct tape for that hatchet handle?
Beka, electronic caddy thingy looks good! 
Charles, listen to the doctor! More importantly, listen to the nurses!
Went to a progress meeting at the nursing home earlier. Mom got good reports all around. Still hoping she's home for Christmas!


----------



## Gene01

Boo back, Randy.

Took about 9 hours for me to get that laser assembled. But, I'm about as mechanically astute as a pine cone. And, I took lots of beer breaks.

Candy, hoping for a Christmas with mom, for you.


----------



## rhybeka

/sneezes/ Morning all!

@Monte I was looking at folding leg hardware myself for this outfeed table. Rockler has a set too but I think the ones you found are cheaper.

@Charles hopefully they are being generous with their estimates. Everyone recoups in their own time. Just be careful and don't push too hard too fast or you may regret it in the long run. Good luck 

took a 1/2 day today so I can hopefully get the SO's car back into the garage today. I'm almost pushed back into my own side, just a few more things to move. debating making the SO's box out of hickory but the pieces I bought are just so pretty! also figure I'm going to have to thickness plane whatever I choose from 3/4 (or more) down to 1/2". guess my hand planes will be getting a workout or dimensioning will wait until I get to Whit's on Monday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Have you had to take it apart yet to add some piece you forgot Marty
> 
> - Festus56


Yep…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Started building some cabinets yesterday for under my table saw and a bench, will work on that more today. Also, gotta fix a light on the trailer before heading after sawmill parts…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 24 minutes and I can go home to Seaport. Gotta go buy materials for building Liam's bedroom in the basement. That's my weekend project for a while.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning. 24 minutes and I can go home to Seaport. Gotta go buy materials for building Liam s bedroom in the basement. That s my weekend project for a while.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What happened to the WoodMizer weekend project???


----------



## bandit571

A FROSTY morning, today…...waiting on the Boss to get moving, before a road trip to the Moving Sale…


----------



## rhybeka

trying to figure out if I need 2×4x8's or 2×4x10's for this TS outfeed project. looks like I can get by with one 2×4x8 but the other ones I'm still working on. I need 21.75 feet (with kerf)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, do you have the right kind of duct tape for that hatchet handle?
> - CFrye


Candy, LOL, I found a roll of camo duck tape. Should do the trick! Actually this is a passed down family item that I'm proud he asked me to do. This one calls for my best work! And of coarse, no charge.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Charles, I'm planning to use an HVLP to spray Bullseye shellac. Should I thin it with some DNA? If so, how much?
I'm thinking four sanded coats with the last thin coat being wiped on.


----------



## CharlesNeil

whats the cut you have now.. a 2lb cut usually build up pretty fast .. Seal coat is 2 lb… 
A one lb cut for the last ocat, lays out thin and smooth ..

Wouldnt wipe the last coat .. Shellac will dissolve under each coat, the DNA will soften the previous coats and if wiped you will get a gooey mess .


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Charles. The can doesn't give the cut. Assuming 2lb. It's not the Sealcoat product.


----------



## CharlesNeil

if its the regular bullseye it is a 3 lb cut I believe so add about 1/2 pint of DNA 
How big is the piece your making ?


----------



## Gene01

It's only 48"X9"X6". 
That's 1/2 pint per gal. right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, WM is my monday thru Friday project. Basement bedroom is my weekend project. Liam is helping.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene 
1/2 pint to a qt.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, what did the doctor say?


----------



## bandit571

Moving Sale Trophies…..50/50 results


















Disston D-112 crosscut, the other is junk. Will clean the good saw up, other will be for parts…


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,
Going fpr MRI on tuesday .. very optimistic .. not as bad as i thought .. opting for repair.. know ore after MRI On Tuesday .


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…. looks like you're all staying out of trouble for the most part.

I'm blogging up some pics for our CNC router build. Take a peak if your interested.

Charles… we'll have to start calling you "Lefty" 
:^p


----------



## ArlinEastman

> whats the cut you have now.. a 2lb cut usually build up pretty fast .. Seal coat is 2 lb…
> A one lb cut for the last ocat, lays out thin and smooth ..
> 
> Wouldnt wipe the last coat .. Shellac will dissolve under each coat, the DNA will soften the previous coats and if wiped you will get a gooey mess .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Charles

It also depends on how big his fluid needle is. The bigger the needle the thicker the paint will come out and the air pressure also. So if you had a 2.0 needle and spraying it from the can I would say add 20% DNA to it. You can tell if it is to much if it has white buildup around the edges that looks like sand. 
That is no problem but you would have to let it dry and sand it off and start again.
Like always use a test piece first and find the right consistency. In the Military we used a Zahn cup to measure the viscosity at so many drips per second. 
For you if you had a stir stick to mix it with and watched the drips come off of it you can count the drips and see how many seconds it takes and go from there.
You would want between 35 to 45 drips per minute.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the info, Charles.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## boxcarmarty

DAVE!!!


----------



## bandit571

D A V E !!!


----------



## CFrye

*D A V E !!*


----------



## ssnvet

Super Dave is in the house….. twist that throttle a couple times so we can hear you good and loud.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Dave!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Arlin…..you still heading down here?


----------



## Festus56

Hello Dave !! That is a sweet ride for sure !!!


----------



## Gene01

Hey Dave!


----------



## mojapitt

Promised wife I would take her shopping when she got off work. So hold my beer, I'm going in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dont give it to me….I'll drink it.


----------



## Gene01

The brown truck just dropped off an early Christmas gift from me to me. A Stanley Sweetheart low angle jack plane.#62. When the time is right, I will tune it up. Already checked the sole plate. It's dead flat.


----------



## CFrye

> The brown truck just dropped off an early Christmas gift from me to me. A Stanley Sweetheart low angle jack plane.#62. When the time is right, I will tune it up. Already checked the sole plate. It s dead flat.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Sweet!


----------



## DIYaholic

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## CFrye

RANDY!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, sawmill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

RANDY!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy AND Dave at the same time?

One saw is trashed..









While the "Good saw" is cleaned and ready to go….










Does NOT need sharpened, even….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a good start Marty.


----------



## rhybeka

DAVE! RANDY!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hey Arlin…..you still heading down here?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Already here in Florissant but my wife said that my daughter who just left did not want any strangers over. So I am thinking meet somewhere tomorrow, again will have to ask my sweetheart what is going on.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dave?
Randy?

HE He he


----------



## bandit571

Marty: Does CSX railroad know you have some of their rails?


----------



## mojapitt

Survived shopping. Time for a shower and bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just let me know Arlin. Florissant is about an hour away from my house. Sunday may be better for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Start on the bedroom Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Start on the bedroom Bill?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I bought lumber and unloaded it outside the basement door. Tomorrow I will start framing walls.


----------



## mojapitt

Hope you have a pneumatic nailer


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do, but I like to drive some nails occasionally too.


----------



## mojapitt

For me, a swinging hammer is an injury waiting to happen.


----------



## bandit571

Forgot to change my shirt…BEFORE I worked on those saws…..Boss wasn't too thrilled….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you're in trouble!  :\

researching box designs for the SO. I believe I'll be using walnut and maple. Not sure how much of which yet though. TS Outfeed table is up first though. I've got the garage rearranged to pretty much final design and it's TIGHT. I went with the design from I Like to Make Things. I like the idea of making them magnetic


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

I did spend another whopping $50 on lumber yesterday


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world


----------



## Gene01

Only $50? Around here, that stack would be closer to $100+.


----------



## mojapitt

Local lumber yard that supplies most of the contractors here, bundles up what's returned to them from construction sites. They bundle and blow it out very cheap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, here's ya a log buggy…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's a good idea Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm working the final bugs out of my sawmill plans and will begin construction today. Stay tuned for pics later…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm currently looking at a stationary electric mill, but I'm building it stout enough to add an axle and convert it to gas later if I want…..


----------



## rhybeka

picked up my 2×4x10's for the outfield table, along with the casters and MDF and an extra box of screws. hopefully it will go quickly! I need to get back to finishing Mom's storage project so I can get to SO's box. I need to sneak in and measure her pandora bracelets though. I think I have enough kaizen foam to fill the box with as well. better double check.


----------



## mojapitt

Just hit the $2500 mark on building. Hope Menards is happy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Just hit the $2500 mark on building. Hope Menards is happy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wow, I need ya to come down here and build my house…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hope to finish building for $4000. Insulation and siding to go.


----------



## Gene01

Only $50? Around here, that stack would be closer to $100+.


> Local lumber yard that supplies most of the contractors here, bundles up what s returned to them from construction sites. They bundle and blow it out very cheap.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not a bad deal. Most places would just restock and re sell.


----------



## mojapitt

It's about 60% off retail Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I spent a lot more than 50 and 100 yesterday on lumber.


----------



## mojapitt

They have some cedar lumber I want to get to build steps.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..not sure WHAT is on the schedule for today….


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Be careful when you cut the bands on the lumber…...they may be the only things holding the boards straight…

DAMHIKT…..VOE….


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I have a cut on my face from cutting bands on the trusses. So I am fully aware of what you mean.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good morning world
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Why does it seem your world revolves around wood?


----------



## firefighterontheside

One wall is up. I'll put up another one after lunch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, when will you be here with my log buggy?


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty do you need a 220v motor I have one that I have been moving around if you want it.


----------



## Gene01

Needed to resaw a 7.5" wide by 48" long piece of mesquite. Bandsaw is limited to 6" from table to blade guides. So, I used the table saw to saw from both edges. Left an inch and a half un touched in the middle. Tried a hand saw, then a Japanese rip saw. Both got stuck due to internal stress. Wasted an hour. Time for a less refined approach. Went to Ace and got me a Skil Sawzall and a long blade. Done in five minutes. 
So, Santa was good to me again.


----------



## mojapitt

Internal stress in you or the wood Gene?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Another wall up and a bit of drywall. I only had 2 pieces.


----------



## Gene01

> Internal stress in you or the wood Gene?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Both. But, the wood didn't get pissed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, I got a couple here, but what size is yours???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## diverlloyd

220 1hp. I paid $2


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you're lucky. I had to hire all my welding done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Marty. I'm gonna learn to weld with all of this metal work being done for my mill. Maybe I'll get a welder then too.


----------



## mojapitt

Roof is on


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, I got a 2hp, I'm hoping it'll be strong enough…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Monte, yer dang near there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta drop a couple of pine trees tomorrow, then maybe do some more welding…..


----------



## mojapitt

If I can take enough pain killers for my knees, I may go work on the ceiling insulation.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty better to be overpowered then under.


----------



## johnstoneb

None to soon the snow is coming.


----------



## mojapitt

Is a 2hp enough power?


----------



## mojapitt

Bruce, rain changing to snow tomorrow night was my main motivation to get roof on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Is a 2hp enough power?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's enough for an 18 inch bandsaw, I'm hoping it's enough for a 18 inch bandsaw mill…..


----------



## mojapitt

I have a gas powered 20hp on my mill that I wish was bigger. I will say, it's not a cheap Chinese motor that I have hated since installed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll convert to cheap Chinese if I have to…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, 20hp is bigger then a lot of portable mills out there. does your pulley or clutch need beefed up a bit???


----------



## mojapitt

No, this motor is a piece of crap. It's on the list for replacement in the spring.


----------



## mojapitt

Considering a Honda or Kohler motor


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I hafta change mine over to gas, I'll put an axle under it and make it portible…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm using 2×3 for my main frame…..


----------



## mojapitt

My body voted, no more ladders tonight


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody got any Acme thread laying around???


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice day here. All the way up to 45 and sunshine. No moisture here of any kind.

Looks good Monte. Now it can rain or snow/

Looks like you are making headway on the mill Marty. No Acme here either.

Not much production today. Got the last 4 cabinet doors ready to be picked up. Made a custom leather plier holster for a guy in MA. And did some on the Granddaughters Christmas present.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debating on using Acme thread or cable for my lift. Acme thread looks a bit pricey…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Cut up an old scaffold jack for your Acme threads. Don't forget to save the nut.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, mine has Acme rod. Bills i believe is cable.

My body said no, but mind said yes. Got the wiring done and about 1/4 of the ceiling insulated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ummm…I believe the lift on the WM is a chain.
I got some more walls up and did a little wiring. Now I need to build a few more walls and some soffit around the air ducts. Then I need to get some more drywall. I bought carpet tiles for the floor.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill what about insulation? How's Liam doing?

Shop is about back to its own side. Got the mdf and 2×4's cut, have to take one back the SO grabbed. Way too wonky to use. Wish there was a local source for neodymium magnets though.

Saw a rubber hose and reel for 40 bucks at hf I may go rescue. The pvc hose I have is crap and won't coil. Might make an ok short hose from the compressor to the reel though.

Any thoughts on putting hickory and walnut together?


----------



## rhybeka

double post


----------



## Gene01

> Any thoughts on putting hickory and walnut together?
> 
> - rhybeka


Glue works.


----------



## mojapitt

[/QUOTE]

Any thoughts on putting hickory and walnut together?

- rhybeka
[/QUOTE]

I think they are friends


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, insulation too Beka. Part of it is already insulated with 2" foam. I will use batts for about a 20' section.
Liam helped for a while in the morning. He was a good gofer and I explained everything I was doing. He'll help more today.

Hickory and walnut should look goon together, just won't have the contrast like walnut and maple.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Any thoughts on putting hickory and walnut together?
> 
> - rhybeka


I have them together in my woods, the squirrels appriciate it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty-Cut up an old scaffold jack for your Acme threads. Don t forget to save the nut.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Good thinkin' Don, but those ain't but 24 inch usually, I need a couple of 48 inchers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ummm…I believe the lift on the WM is a chain.
> - firefighterontheside


I'm interested in some pics. I thought about cables, figured Acme thread would be better…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chain is in a big loop attached to sprockets at top and bottom. Where the chain attaches to the head is where it raises up and down. Handle at top cranks the top Sprocket to raise it or lower it. The big Sprocket has a retractable pin that holds it where you want it. Each tooth of the big Sprocket equals 1/16".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Interesting, the chain is on one side, what lifts the other side???


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

I get to actually saw logs again today. Mostly cedar. Before the snow tonight.


----------



## CharlesNeil

looking good Monte,
What goes on the outside


----------



## mojapitt

Haven't completely decided on siding. All focus on insulation inside now.


----------



## Gene01

> Haven t completely decided on siding. All focus on insulation inside now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not to change your focus but, how about the same metal you put on the roof?


----------



## mojapitt

Metal is the likely option. But someone else in the house has to decide on the color.


----------



## bandit571

> Metal is the likely option. But someone else in the house has to decide on the color.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Red is a good colour for Barn Buildings…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, this thing has a cable too, but it's on the same side as the chain. As near as I can tell, the cable works like a garage door where the springs just make the door lighter, but don't actually lift the door. All lifting is done on the chain side. The other side just rides up and down the post with some guides. That post serves to keep the whole thing vertical, but the saw is cantilevered on the main post. Some of the bigger saws don't even have a post on the opposite side and the saw rides on just one rail.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I highly recommend the roof metal for the siding too. It's quick, easy and you don't have to paint.


----------



## Gene01

> Metal is the likely option. But someone else in the house has to decide on the color.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Red is a good colour for Barn Buildings…..
> 
> - bandit571


Then you'd need this.


----------



## CharlesNeil

The inside and ceiling of my shop is covered in vinyl siding … it was a body shop , lots of dust .
Smartest thing I have ever seen , open doors get a leaf blower and its clean as a whistle … Just a thought


----------



## rhybeka

@Charles that's a good idea!

Hm - ok so it goes good together just not a lot of contrast. Will think on it some more.

About to have another donut…and go out to the shop to burn it off. Sounds like it's a good idea since the Bills are playing the Patriots. >.< trying to avoid going to back to lowes. going to use the good parts of this 2×4x10 and cut down some scrap 2×6's to 2×4's and then burn whatever is left. at least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill, Mike, you ever used these guys?


----------



## CFrye

Marking the calendar!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Hey Bill, Mike, you ever used these guys?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Not yet, but they're on my list. I've got a pile of carbide that needs to be sharpened. When I get my new TS 1st quarter of next year I want to visit them to see what they have for off the shelf for blades.

Pretty cool to have a state of the art manufacturer with CNC sharpening capability in my back yard.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice day with sunshine so far.

Red siding would look good in its current location. When you move to the new place just have to make everything else match.

Charles that is the way I clean my shop for the last 20 yrs. or so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had never heard of Quinn until Mike mentioned them a while back. It would be interesting to see what they have.


----------



## mojapitt

I am ready for the cedar chests build


----------



## Gene01

Mike and Bill, this guy raves about them. 
Of course, if your red one are satisfactory…...;-)


----------



## mojapitt

I think Bandit stole my gumption


----------



## mojapitt

Thinking these 2 have a special purpose somewhere


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's about 75 minutes from my house. It may be cheaper to ship stuff there…..or give it to Mike and have him drop it off.


----------



## Gene01

> It's about 75 minutes from my house. It may be cheaper to ship stuff there…..or give it to Mike and have him drop it off.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Use cindy's car.


----------



## diverlloyd

"Pot roast"( end cuts from a beef tenderloin) is in the oven with potatoes and onions carrots will be added later. I'm now feeling well so the wifey said she will go get some cottage cheese for me to complete my meal. She's great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This popped up on Amazon. The best past is the the review.
"Perfect for our rustic wedding"
Is it really rustic when you order it from Amazon?


----------



## Festus56

There you go Bill. Good income from the little logs that you get !!


----------



## mojapitt

I want to be the 1st to flag the spam.


----------



## HerbC

Shucks, Monte. You beat me to it…

Herb


----------



## DonBroussard

You're at least second Monte. Not sure which one of us got to the spammer first.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yelp that's some ted spam.


----------



## mojapitt

My least favorite variety


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Yelp that s some ted spam.
> 
> - diverlloyd


16,000 plans, anyone can do this, dead give away. Ted's back!


----------



## Festus56

Didn't even give him a chance. Only got those 2 posts in an hour !! Guess I must have been like 6th or 7th in line. You guys are fast !!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got him twice…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got into a fight with a walnut and lost, but my brother came in and kicked his @$$.....


----------



## mojapitt

I cut up the cedar, then worked on insulation. Pretty exciting day.


----------



## mojapitt

Wish I had those filthy walnut trees around.


----------



## DIYaholic

Who's gonna be the first one to flag Marty???


----------



## mojapitt

Mr Randy, how are you doing?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Who s gonna be the first one to flag Marty???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I didn't kick his @$$, my brother did…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I woke up breathing….
& so far, still am!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy….Randy? Time to hide the Cold Ones…


----------



## boxcarmarty

We dropped 2 pines, a walnut, and made fun of a Catalpa…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There was so much sap in them trees, you would have thought it was mid spring…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, except for the dead pine, it was kinda dry…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> We dropped 2 pines, a walnut, and made fun of a Catalpa…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


What did the catalpa do to deserve that?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Speaking of trees, I got a holly yesterday. Nice one!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We dropped 2 pines, a walnut, and made fun of a Catalpa…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> What did the catalpa do to deserve that?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's about 40 inches in diameter and washed into the bottoms during the flood of '08, so we poked it and made fun of it…..

Needless to say, it was a bit mushy in the middle…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No welding done today, maybe tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, post a pic of the hickory and walnut, I gotta bunch of hickory here that I'm gonna use in a bathroom in the new house. I may add some walnut to it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*HEY STUMPY!!! *It's time fer you to check in, it's been awhile…..


----------



## mojapitt

Catalpa is pretty soft anyway isn't it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Catalpa is pretty soft anyway isn t it?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Catalpa is very contrary, you can have a piece that is straight grained and clean, and another that is a twisted mess. I brought a small piece home with me today that I wanna cut, it has a good color contrast in it…..


----------



## bandit571

Try milling Lilac, some time…

Big handful of homemade Chocolate Chip COOKIES on my desk….and they are all mine…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'.
That's all.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Winter came in with all it's fury this morning. Get to play drift buster.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good morning world
> 
> Winter came in with all it s fury this morning. Get to play drift buster.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good to hear….I'm happy for ya Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

So far we have about 4" of the predicted 1-1/2"


----------



## rhybeka

yay! Snow! ....said no one except Becky on Christmas.

@Marty ok  I stashed my 'rustic' hickory up in the wood storage so I have to get it down. going to take the walnut sticks Bill gave me back in 2015 and finally get them planed up an in use.  Not sure what Whit is going to have us getting into. I know he's got a few things due by Christmas so I'm betting we'll be working on those. I like to have a plan B though. the fireplace mantel may have to wait until January. We're still going around on the crown moulding detail.

Got my outfeed table done, only to find out it's another inch too tall…get to disassemble and cut another inch off the legs. hopefully the last time though - I'm sure the holes are getting pretty big by now.

Alright - back to work. :\


----------



## boxcarmarty

Talkin' a bit of flurries here later this week, I got the fans on trying to blow it to MO…..


----------



## Gene01

None of that white nastiness here, yet. It usually waits til Jan. and Feb. Not a fan. Don't care much for the cold that accompanies it, either. An artifact of getting old, I guess. Never used to bother me.


----------



## mojapitt

Roads were treacherous this morning. Glad the state kept the snow plows inside where they are safe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My tractor is 4 wheel drive if I need to go get beer…..


----------



## Gene01

> Roads were treacherous this morning. Glad the state kept the snow plows inside where they are safe.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now, that's funny!


----------



## bandit571

Morning…Monday…leave it at that….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only 24 here this morning but it is dry. We had rain showers yesterday but that was all here in town. Snowed a bunch about 70 miles south at a ski resort then all leftovers went to Monte.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

Meanwhile, here it is 60 and overcast. Talking slight chance of rain and storms this evening. 
I finished the carport/sawport just now. I'm sure there will be improvements in the future.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Roads were treacherous this morning. Glad the state kept the snow plows inside where they are safe.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds like MODOT in STL.


----------



## Festus56

Not sure about my shop radio. Keeps saying supposed to be mostly sunny the rest of the day but it is snowing. Think they are reporting fake news.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like the same weather service I have


----------



## mojapitt

Odds are, the sun is shining somewhere


----------



## Gene01

Sun is doing it's thing here…well partly. It's shining but it ain't warming us much. It's 42 and feels like 35. I think winter is creeping in.


----------



## ssnvet

Open season for health insurance renewal at work…. ugh!

This year, I have the added complexity of trying to figure out how to juggle my wife's new FT job. So we have to look at Employee, Employee and spouse, Employee and children, and Family plan options for both of us and see what how to mix and match to get the lowest price/best plan… Too darn complicated!


----------



## bandit571

Dusted off this little box the other day…was hidden on top of the fridge…










Lid is actually white…camera turned it pink….open the lid…..










Strange, indeed…..well..it IS from Cleveland, OH..after all…


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like a handy little set to keep in your van.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, insurance is supposed to be complicated so they make money and can get out of paying claims.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Strange doesn't begin to describe cleveland; corrupt, poor, filthy, dangerous, pothole-ridden. Those would be far more accurate!


----------



## bandit571

Last saw rehab of the weekend….the D-112 turned out like new…the Junky saw?









Found a crack in the handle….AFTER I had installed it on the cut down saw ( lost 2" at the heel, too many holes)









About my normal luck…


----------



## firefighterontheside

The back corner of the carport is really dirty. We were thinking maybe it was under an oak tree, but then I remembered that it was near a house that burned down. It's smoke/soot on the metal. It will come right off, just funny it took me that long to realize.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, another one for you

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/249786#reply-4241842


----------



## mojapitt

I can only dream of that kind of shelter Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Glad I came to work today to rest up from the weekend


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, did you ever cut the Russian Olive?


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, did you ever cut the Russian Olive?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's coming from WY. Bro. Is bringing it down sometime this month. I'm prepared. Gas mask, Febreeze and dryer sheets on stand by.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, that place in Cleveland is still going strong…..Office Supply Company…..










Wonder what I can cobble up out of this? About all I have left lumberwise in the shop….


----------



## bandit571

Getting dark outside, Marty keeps sending rain showers over here….

Been informed I am the Cook for tonight….lookout, world….

Knee is acting up…to point getting out of a chair, or out of bed, is getting to be too much. Knee is sounding like a bowl of Rice Krispies, when you pour the milk….just had it "fixed" a year ago.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I wear compression sleeve on one knee and both elbows. Helps a lot.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Catalpa is pretty soft anyway isn t it?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I heard it is a nice wood to turn and has nice looking grain. That is all I know about it.

Bill

I sent you a PM and so sorry we did not meet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm looking at getting a new truck. Might get a black truck. I always thought they would be too hot in the summer, but I think that's an old wives tale. My neighbor is really excited at the idea of buying my current truck.


----------



## diverlloyd

So has anyone here made a puzzle box? Like one that takes a certain amount of steps in order to open. I would really like to make one for a Christmas present. Am not having much luck finding anything in English since my Japanese isn't all that good.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure if color makes much difference over all. As long as it has AC.


----------



## bandit571

Have a black Town & Country van…..yep, it gets HOT inside…

Monte: may look into those sleeves….


----------



## mojapitt

I have a couple I had trouble opening, but it wasn't intentional. Does that count?


----------



## Festus56

DL download this PDF file. I have had it printed out for years but not had time to try it yet.

https://22293-presscdn-pagely.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/Round-Drawer-Spring-Box.pdf


----------



## diverlloyd

thanks festus i downloaded it. 
I was looking for something more like this https://www.amazon.com/Sun-12-Steps-Natural-Wood/dp/B009QEWEXM?SubscriptionId=AKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q&tag=duckduckgo-ffab-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B009QEWEXM


----------



## GaryC

Bill, you've seen my black F150 A/C keeps it as cool as any other vehicle..but it sure shows dirt


----------



## mojapitt

Bill leads a very clean life Gary


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I'm looking at getting a new truck. Might get a black truck. I always thought they would be too hot in the summer, but I think that's an old wives tale. My neighbor is really excited at the idea of buying my current truck.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I will *NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER* get another black vehicle as long as I live. Had a black on black car, had to get a grey steering wheel cover to not burn my hands. I could NEVER keep it clean, 10 minutes after the wax job, covered in dust again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill leads a very clean life Gary
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, right. 
I wash my truck about twice a year…..though my tan colored truck probably doesn't show dirt too bad. Maybe if I had a black truck I'd wash it more.


----------



## mojapitt

You wash it twice a year? Rebel


----------



## GaryC

I don't think Mike wants another black vehicle. Not too sure….just a feeling


----------



## jeffswildwood

Just traded in a black ford taurus. No more black vehicles for me. It was a nightmare to keep clean!


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Good luck with the truck search. You might look into one the color of dirt, like my Tundra. I wash mine twice a year too, and it does not show dirt well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Odds are, the sun is shining somewhere
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sunny and 65 here today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The back corner of the carport is really dirty. We were thinking maybe it was under an oak tree, but then I remembered that it was near a house that burned down. It's smoke/soot on the metal. It will come right off, just funny it took me that long to realize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Looks like a tree limb from where I'm sitting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bandit, I wear compression sleeve on one knee and both elbows. Helps a lot.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wear a compression glove and underwear, it keeps the over cooked meat from falling off the bone…..


----------



## bandit571

Have seen a Honda Accord done up in all chrome….and there is a BMW running around in all chrome . like rolling, car shaped mirrors….


----------



## boxcarmarty

When I replace my black truck, it'll probably be with another black truck. It looks good pulling my black boat…..


----------



## mojapitt

Are we profiling trucks based on color?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It also brings out the color of my eyes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Worked a bit on the carriage today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shoulder bolts are suppose to be here tomorrow, hope to have it rolling by tomorrow night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wait….Marty has a black truck?
Now I don't want a black truck.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe black trucks will be like having a sawmill, laser and a tractor


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I also have a dog with a black ear…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a dog wearing a thunder shirt, because she's afraid of….well…..thunder.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I have a dog wearing a thunder shirt, because she's afraid of….well…..thunder.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Does those things work???


----------



## firefighterontheside

It definitely seems to help her. Before she wore that she used to run around whining. Now she lays quietly behind the couch with her shirt on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a Cavalier King Charles about 10 years ago that was scared to death of thunder. She couldn't get under the covers fast enough…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Checkers don't mind it at all, she'll stand out in the rain and look at the sky like an idiot…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Painted a Conex container black in Bayou Vista La. Stored welding rods in it. Rarely under 130 degrees in that thing. Also a solar stove, BLACK, cooked lots of meals for us as a kid. 
Warm and windy today. Rained like crazy for about 20 minutes, then up to 70 degrees and windier than a lumberjock.


----------



## Festus56

I had a black vehicle once. I will stay with red now. Red pickup, bike, car, and ATV. Only thing black is the snowplow and the flatbed on the pickup.


----------



## rhybeka

> Strange doesn t begin to describe cleveland; corrupt, poor, filthy, dangerous, pothole-ridden. Those would be far more accurate!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yup!


----------



## rhybeka

> Checkers don t mind it at all, she ll stand out in the rain and look at the sky like an idiot…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


this doesn't surprise me. Poor Checkers!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

trying to get monthly reporting done and today is our big day to be audited by our internal audit group. Joy. Have a guy interested in my old saw rig. will see what happens. I'm not a great barterer but I do know when to say no.


----------



## mojapitt

I will say that the first time I was in Cleveland, the potholes were the worst I have ever seen. The last time I was there, there was lots of road construction.

Good morning world


----------



## Gene01

My truck is the same color as Bill's present truck. Coincidently, that's the same color as our desert dirt. Only time it gets washed is when the Cardinals have a winning season.
Wife's car is white. It mostly looks like the truck. When it's parked outside and a light shower comes, it looks like a sick Appaloosa.


----------



## MontanaBob

Friend of mine bought a hunting dog for $800. The first shot fired over that dog, and it ran and hid under the black truck….Sold the dog and the truck….


----------



## Gene01

When I was a kid, our neighbor trained hunting dogs. He'd tie several to an iron post and beat on the post with a length of sucker rod till the dogs quit yelping. I thought that was very cruel but, I guess it worked.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> When I was a kid, our neighbor trained hunting dogs. He d tie several to an iron post and beat on the post with a length of sucker rod till the dogs quit yelping. I thought that was very cruel but, I guess it worked.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Was the iron post black???


----------



## boxcarmarty

We done reached the high for today, it's all downhill from here…..


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - next time I can be in the shop it will be at or less than 31 degrees.


----------



## mojapitt

Sidenote Bill, since I put light in the chicken house, egg production is back to Summer levels.


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to get to 38° today. 60 mph winds though. Sucks


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-We have an incandescent light in the chicken house. Our eight chickens give about 4 eggs per day. BTW, our special chickens have started laying the blue eggs we were expecting.


----------



## Gene01

> When I was a kid, our neighbor trained hunting dogs. He d tie several to an iron post and beat on the post with a length of sucker rod till the dogs quit yelping. I thought that was very cruel but, I guess it worked.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Was the iron post black???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Since it was well casing, it probably was. But, it was kinda shiny with all the dents in it.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Used to have relatives up that way…...Parma and Rocky River were as close to Cleveland as we would go…...Interstate until the exit we needed…


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone makes it sound like the Cleveland Browns are an accurate depiction of the city?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill gets blue eggs also. We have blue potatoes, does that count?


----------



## mojapitt

Our 8 chickens are back to 6-8 eggs a day. The 3 ducks however faithfully give 3 eggs a day. Didn't know ducks were that good of producers.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool day here About 30 now and headed for 40 something and windy. Glad for a heated shop to play in. 5 new orders to build that came yesterday morning. Must be close to Christmas time.


----------



## Gene01

> Our 8 chickens are back to 6-8 eggs a day. The 3 ducks however faithfully give 3 eggs a day. Didn t know ducks were that good of producers.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Do you bake with the duck eggs? They're pretty rich, right. Can't recall ever eating one. Had a fried goose egg, once. Once was enough.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife bakes with duck eggs. My breakfast is duck eggs. I think they're fine.


----------



## mudflap4869

I like duck eggs. They are rich and make good omelets. Good to bake with too.
36 degrees and a wind chill of 32. After 70s yesterday I aint up for that. Turned into a wuss in my old age, and I aint even 70 yet.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim I'm a wussy too - my arthritis doesn't do well in the cold.

Just got done with the auditor. Think I'm going to double check a few things

oh - and if you have a piece of 5/4 maple and only need ~5/16, would it be best to resaw it or plane it down? I'm assuming resawing - which would suck since I just put the fine tooth blade back on my bandsaw.


----------



## Gene01

Don't see duck eggs for sale in any store but, surely someone around here raises ducks. I'll have to ask around. 
Jim, it's almost 11:00 and barely 30, here. I've been a wuss about cold weather forever, it seems. And I'm 76. If I was rich, I'd spend the winter in Scottsdale. Hate cold weather.
Becky, time to change the blade!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here it is noon at the Fd. Just finished training on our new iPad dispatching system.
That's good to hear about the eggs Monte. I am very late at putting a light in the coop. Consequently we are getting 1 egg per day from 8 chickens, although one of our araucaunas just started laying so we are getting green eggs again. They will begin to lay again after I put the light in there. They need better than 12 hours of light per day. One problem I will have though is a few chickens roost outside in the the run.


----------



## bandit571

Had a 20 yr old riding his skateboard to work, at night, ON a city street. One car comes up behind him, knocks him off the board, and into the path of a car going the other way. Road was closed for 4 hours as the cops dealt with the FATAL accident.

Happened last night. Kid was a Temp where my son works, and did not have a car to drive to work. Must have thought the skateboard was faster than walking to work…..


----------



## rhybeka

obligatory before/after wood porn









and cleaned up workshop


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Beka. That was pallet lumber!


----------



## firefighterontheside

My BIL and SIL are evacuated from their home in California. It looks like they are in serious danger of losing their house due to a wildfire. At least they and their dogs are safe.


----------



## mojapitt

Really sad Bill


----------



## ArlinEastman

Don

We have 3 Americonas also and they lay everyday. We have a total of 33 chickens and get from 28 to 33 eggs a day and have two roosters who have not layed a single egg yet.  lol

Now about Missouri

The drivers have to be some of the most rude and none are able to do the speed limit nor obey traffic laws. 
I feel sorry for you Bill having to drive in that with those drivers.

Back when I was a Hunter we had a Munsterlaunder from Germany which was a versatile hunting dog and not only the best hunting dog but THEE best family dog all around.
My wife and I trained her and taken her to the trials at 6 months old and she did very well. She was the one that died several months after I got home from the bombing. I cried for 2 weeks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, I try to stay as far away from 270 as I can at all times. That's why I live in the country.


----------



## mojapitt

Going to Oklahoma, in my opinion, Nebraska was the worst for failing to obey traffic laws.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My BIL and SIL are evacuated from their home in California. It looks like they are in serious danger of losing their house due to a wildfire. At least they and their dogs are safe.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good to hear your people are safe and I hope their home is spared from the fire. Be praying for them and all affected by this fire.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

I've been as busy as a one arm paper hanger lately… and it's looking like that will continue for the foreseeable future. But it's all good stuff and pretty interesting.

*Re. black cars.* our new CRV is "dark olive" and outside of direct sunlight, it looks black. I can already see that it's going to be a pain to keep clean…. especially with our gravel drive.

*Bill…. * The carport looks great! That will make a very nice saw shed. Sorry to hear about your in-laws. I hope they're home is spared.

Made some progress on the CNC build. I'll put up a blog post.

*Skipper *doesn't seem to mind thunder or gun shots… but he's very scared of fire trucks. They bring up the tail end of every small town parade and can't seem to resist blasting every horn and siren they can get their hands on. I've taken SPL readings on industrial equipment and I wouldn't be surprised if every little kid in town who goes to the parades gets hearing loss.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, hope the house is spared. Glad the inlaws are OK.
Bandit, that's a terribly sad story.

Phyl got picked to sit on a jury for a murder trial. All she'd tell me is that it's going to be emotional. 9 women and three men on the jury. Phyl's one of 3 alternates. All 3 are ladies. Supposed to last 5-6 days.


----------



## mojapitt

Overcast, 40° with 45 mph winds. Yup, just got passed by a motorcycle.


----------



## Gene01

> Overcast, 40° with 45 mph winds. Yup, just got passed by a motorcycle.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That guy's nuts.


----------



## bandit571

So is riding a skateboard on a busy street at 10:55 pm…...( no, there is any sidewalks out that way….4 lanes taper down into 2 lanes…...)


----------



## diverlloyd

Do you all think this will be a stable box and not break under wood movement?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I don t think Mike wants another black vehicle. Not too sure….just a feeling
> 
> - Gary


Was I that obvious Gary? I was hoping to be vague. hehehehehehe


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Do you all think this will be a stable box and not break under wood movement?
> 
> - diverlloyd


It depends on how hard you move it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did some more cutting and welding on the sawmill today until I ran out of wire in my welder…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Brother brought me down some shoulder bolts for the casters but forgot my 1/4 flat stock to mount them to…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's what brothers are for Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

He says he might be able to get me a good price on some Acme thread, he'll let me know…..


----------



## mojapitt

Acme rod isn't cheap. Looked at some for a prototype.


----------



## mojapitt

Remind him that "good deal" still needs to be legal.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We prefer the term ''repurposed''.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Otherwise, I'll hafta go out in the neighborhood tonight and find some bicycle chains and sprockets…..


----------



## ssnvet

e-bay is your friend for used motion control stuff…. lots of it stripped off of old machines


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just doin' my part to help a 'lil kid get a new bicycle for Christmas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ebay still wants new price for old stuff…..


----------



## mojapitt

When I was looking for Acme rod, they kept directing me to parts for a 3D printer.


----------



## mojapitt

Our Craigslist is terrible about wanting high prices for crap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

CNC and 3D printing are big sales for small Acme rod…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty BMW car jacks use a acme thread and are cheap at the junkyard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty BMW car jacks use a acme thread and are cheap at the junkyard.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I need 4 foot lengths…..


----------



## bandit571

Start welding….

Used to get #8 rebar ( 1") that the supplier would thread the ends @ 6 tpi. Used that with an insert to add brace rods to column piers. Have them cut a 20'er down, and run them through the threader…..


----------



## bandit571

And, ask for schedule 60 rebar. There is a softer #40 that bends easy, then the is the harder #60 that we'd heat up to bend…otherwise it would snap. BTDT…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

My BIL knows for sure that numerous houses on his street burned , but was told that his stretch was ok. That was this morning and could have changed.


----------



## mojapitt

It would be devastating Bill


----------



## GaryC

Motion control….I have to take meds for that


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty the ones I was thinking of are 30". The old tripod bumper jacks the one I had was for a old BMW and used it to lift the Datsun body off since they use the same style hole in the body. They also made a larger model but it had a bumper hook.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you could use Handyman jacks


----------



## Gene01

Marty, have you looked here?


----------



## rhybeka

dumb question. How wide should a resaw bandsaw blade be?

/EDIT/ nevermind - found I can only get 1/2" for my bandsaw.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I have always heard to go with the widest blade your saw can handle


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..who forgot to pay the heating bill…...December in Ohio..grrrrrrr

The only "Frosty" I like, comes from Wendy's…......


----------



## Gene01

My Shopsmith band saw manual says the widest blade it can handle is 1/2". But now, Shopsmith sells a 5/8" resaw blade. Got one and it works.


----------



## mojapitt

Another inch of snow and 30 mph winds


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty the ones I was thinking of are 30". The old tripod bumper jacks the one I had was for a old BMW and used it to lift the Datsun body off since they use the same style hole in the body. They also made a larger model but it had a bumper hook.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Thanks AJ, I would need a minimum of 36 inches, 42 would be better…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, price is fair, they have 36 inch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I'll be running inch and a quarter…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have resawn very successfully with 1/4" blade, but would recommend 1/2 for your saw.

No word yet from BIL.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a cool day here again but only partly cloudy and up to 36 later.

Hope for the best for your BIL Bill. We saw our share of that this summer. Sad for everyone.

Hope to get a couple orders done today and more tomorrow. Have a custom order from our Etsy site that forgot to specify what name to engrave and don't answer his emails. Guess we will just refund his money if he does not reply soon.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill,
Not your guys, I'll bet.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> dumb question. How wide should a resaw bandsaw blade be?
> 
> /EDIT/ nevermind - found I can only get 1/2" for my bandsaw.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

A lot of people use 3/4" but I do believe a 1/2" 6 tpi I do not remember the blade pitch (like Hook, or Rake or the other two) blade would do but not a cheap one. Timberwolf or Laguna ones or the Highland woodworkers have a good one to I believe but I used the first two only.

Bill

Those fires have been going now for almost a year and have done a lot of damage and hope theirs will not be one of them.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty you can try to call this place and see if they have any, if so I can pick it up for you. Gotta go surplus new Albany Indiana. Also what exact size are you looking for I have family that works at fastenal I can ask if I have the sizes.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Beka , I use as wide a blade as I can and I use 3tpi.. the fewer teeth the bigger the gullet between the teeth for sawdust removal …
In narrower blades , Highland Hardware has one called the woodslicer .. its quite good.. before i got the bigger band saw I used them all the time


----------



## bandit571

Trouble is in finding an 80" blade….....

Beka will need to build a resaw fence for the bandsaw, as well….


----------



## CharlesNeil

no problem bandit https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/wood-slicer-resaw-bandsaw-blade-custom-length.aspx

they alos stock an 80 1/2 as a standard item not sure if that will work or not https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer12resawbandsawblades705to137.aspx


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty much blizzard conditions here. Hopefully it heads for Missouri.


----------



## mojapitt

Need snow Charles?


----------



## CharlesNeil

H*LL no Monte…LOL

WEnt for the MRI on my shoulder yesterday… them things are not designed for big folks .They had to push me in … no joke … I now know what a sardine and a cork in a wine bottle feels like .

I had to hold my head to the lt side , with my lt arm pressed to my side , if i turned my head my nose touched the ceiling , good thing im not claustrophobic , or there would have been issues… never again..
had to lay like that for 30 min and not move .


----------



## mojapitt

When I had an MRI, I kept falling asleep in the tube. Then I would move and screw up their pictures.


----------



## CharlesNeil

in the military we were trained to just close our eyes and " Go to another Place ", which i did, but they kept asking if I was OK . I finally said " Do I look like Im ok? "... get on with it .. LOL

They did tell me that they had never had some one my size , make it thru… they usually had to use the bigger machine , .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Good thing my shoulder was hurting , I just looked at them and Said "really"

Go figure


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snow, send it on. I'm not afraid, in fact I welcome all that you have.

Update from BIL, is nothing new. Still can't go to see for themselves. He thanked his friends who have graciously hosted them and was especially appreciative of their understanding when his dogs promptly pooped in their houses.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, we don't have railroad tracks, so even if I wanted to do that as a joke I couldn't.


----------



## bandit571

MRI…like taking a ride in a dryer….

Worst part…when you get one for your head…and they say they didn't find anything inside…....


----------



## DS

Makes me wonder why they didn't start off in the bigger machine from the beginning!



> They did tell me that *they had never had some one my size , make it thru…* they usually had to use the bigger machine , .....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Good thing my shoulder was hurting , I just looked at them and Said "really"
> 
> Go figure
> 
> - CharlesNeil


----------



## mojapitt

Brisk 17°. 25 mph winds. Not peeing outside tonight.


----------



## bandit571

What?? No Yellow Snow???

Be sure to bring the Brass Monkey inside….


----------



## bandit571

Don't have anything to resaw, right now.

May just hang out in the land of Hobbits for a few days…rumour has it..there IS a Hobbit using a handplane in the movie….

Thinking about posting that Frame Saw as a Project…...it does have enough pieces of wood, doesn't it?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, what's fer Supper tonight?


----------



## bandit571

WAS going to be Pizza…..the boys ate it first…...now what…


----------



## bandit571

Everybody must have gone out for supper tonight…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Pulled pork sammich, burgoo and German style potato salad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back. Busy day.


----------



## bandit571

Been driving other people around on errands today…....not much for shop time…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent most of the afternoon cutting and welding but can't see where I accomplished anything…..


----------



## bandit571

40 mph winds today….that van is a great wind stopper…..felt like it was leaning way over….if it was parked, it would rock me to sleep.


----------



## bandit571

Beginning to think Mr. Gumption has moved south for the winter…...might have taken Mr. Motivation along with him…

Next big payday, I might go and buy a few sticks of lumber…..Ash @ $3bf…..and then see what I can cobble up….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I managed to get this axel put together for my log skidder. Made with golf cart tires and wheels that I paid $5 for.


----------



## mojapitt

Russian stew tonight.

Ceiling with insulation is done. Got about half the walls done.


----------



## Gene01

> Russian stew tonight.
> 
> Ceiling with insulation is done. Got about half the walls done.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Siding color decision made?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, she thinks brown. But right now everything is being done inside.

Good morning world


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. High of 34 today.


----------



## mojapitt

Gotcha Bill, we're supposed to be 35° today


----------



## Gene01

17 here. 41 for the high. By the 16th, it's supposed to be around 60. Way more better.


----------



## rhybeka

only in the 30's for the next few days with the S word in the forecast. Mom texted last night to tell me they could come over whenever to get the unit I'm working on for her desk. Translation - I need to get my rear in gear and get it finished. Told her I would get it worked on on Saturday so I better get mentally prepared


----------



## rhybeka

> no problem bandit https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/wood-slicer-resaw-bandsaw-blade-custom-length.aspx
> 
> they alos stock an 80 1/2 as a standard item not sure if that will work or not https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer12resawbandsawblades705to137.aspx
> 
> - CharlesNeil


I looked at that one Charles and wondered that myself. Manual says 80" but I don't know if that extra 1/2" would just mean it has to be tightened more or what??


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just heard that my BIL was able to go back home for a short time yesterday. The house is ok, but everything around there has burned. There is no water or electric so I doubt they will be able to move back home for some time. Also, he said the smoke was so acrid that he could only stay there for a short time. He works for the US Division of fish and wildlife. I bet he used his credentials to get past the road block.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just saw a few stray snowflakes!


----------



## rhybeka

that's somewhat good news, Bill! hopefully it stays under control


----------



## ArlinEastman

15 this morning with a high of 25

We are finally colder then Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Winter? BAH..Humbug!


----------



## rhybeka

anybody ever done a wall mounted adjustable table?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, are you talking shop table or furniture table?


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I am happy to be warmer than someone else also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I just saw a few stray snowflakes!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The rest is over here…..


----------



## mojapitt

I assure you Marty, we shook a lot out of the clouds before the got to you.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, are you talking shop table or furniture table?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


something in the middle. I need a stand to set my laptop on, but there's a dresser 16" from my side of the bed so it needs to come down so I can open dresser drawers. doesn't have to look fantastic just wondering about best ways to have it collapse. looks pretty easy to do a triangle underneath with hinges on it


----------



## mojapitt

You could also use the lifts like on a lift-top coffee table, or air cylinders.


----------



## mojapitt

Numerous ideas out there for standing desks.


----------



## bandit571

There have been a few white flakes float by the window…..26 degrees outside….YUCK


----------



## mojapitt

> There have been a few white flakes float by the window…..26 degrees outside….YUCK
> 
> - bandit571


You talking people or snow?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 30 here early, now 39 and headed to 47 they say. And dry, we never got anything out of that last front. Someone directed it all south toward Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Something for Monte to try?









Maybe a Lap Desk for Beka?









Add a strip along the edge of the lid, to keep the laptop from sliding off…..size it so the laptop fits inside when done.


----------



## Gene01

> There have been a few white flakes float by the window…..26 degrees outside….YUCK
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> You talking people or snow?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now that a yuk…the funny type.
Our mailing address is Snowfllake. Named after two Mormon pioneers, a Mr. Snow and Mr. Flake. All the Snow clan left long ago. But there are plenty Flakes left.


----------



## ssnvet

Went to see a machine demo with my boss yesterday. We took the company van loaded with planks of material for test cutting and were quite impressed. It is a Mulit-CAM 5000 series router set up with a 12 position tool changer, a 13 HP spindle (4,000 to 24,000 rpm), a 15 HP regenerative vacuum pump for the vacuum table, and a tangentially controlled reciprocating knife.

Similar to this one…










They are putting together a proposal to build one with a 80" x 120" bed and a second tangentially controlled tool holder for drag knives and scoring wheels….

I took my old boss down to look at this same machine about 5 years ago, but back then the router and the knife didn't play well together. Based on what I saw yesterday, they have all of those issues fixed.

This may be our pick for the foam shop expansion. But we have a couple guys from Gerber Technology coming up this afternoon to pitch their new machine, due to be released in January of 2018.

I'm like a kid in the candy store :^)


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - I'm talking really simple - like this: 







can't be larger than ~15.5" wide so it should be a pretty simple project.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm told we have flakes outside..snow and otherwise


----------



## DS

Gee, Matt, I think I'm jealous.

Beka is on target with the wall table. This is pretty common in the laundry room when a temporary folding table is needed. Drying racks can take on a similar format in the laundry as well. You know, for all your cashmere sweaters…


----------



## DS

There's actually a specialty hardware support that can simplify the application and works really well.










Just need the table top and the brackets.


----------



## mudflap4869

Watched a "Homestead Rescue" program about Snowflake AZ last night. Greenhorns from Phoenix trying to start from scratch. Are people actually that dumb, or is it just another TV program?


----------



## firefighterontheside

There are people that dumb and they seek them out for TV.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree with Bill. In fact the really stupid ones become his customers.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Went to see a machine demo with my boss yesterday. We took the company van loaded with planks of material for test cutting and were quite impressed. It is a Mulit-CAM 5000 series router set up with a 12 position tool changer, a 13 HP spindle (4,000 to 24,000 rpm), a 15 HP regenerative vacuum pump for the vacuum table, and a tangentially controlled reciprocating knife.
> 
> Similar to this one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are putting together a proposal to build one with a 80" x 120" bed and a second tangentially controlled tool holder for drag knives and scoring wheels….
> 
> I took my old boss down to look at this same machine about 5 years ago, but back then the router and the knife didn t play well together. Based on what I saw yesterday, they have all of those issues fixed.
> 
> This may be our pick for the foam shop expansion. But we have a couple guys from Gerber Technology coming up this afternoon to pitch their new machine, due to be released in January of 2018.
> 
> I m like a kid in the candy store :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


If he wants to give away any older ones we sure would love to have it.


----------



## ssnvet

> If he wants to give away any older ones we sure would love to have it.
> - Arlin Eastman


Sorry Arlin, this is for growth and expansion, not a replacement. Basically, business is so good we can't keep up with it.

Had a meeting with a team from Gerber this afternoon and their boss man says they are getting unprecedented size orders for their machines…. they used to pop a cork when they got an order for 5 machines. Now they're getting orders for 20. He says that manufacturers have a lot of pent up demand, but haven't been willing to open their wallets because the recovery was so anemic and they feared what carbon taxes and such were going to do to the business climate. Now the stock market is hitting new highs, the help wanted signs are out everywhere and he's getting huge multi-machine orders. Hmmmmm….. I wonder what changed in the last year to spark the economy so much?

I asked who buys 20 knife cutting machines, and he replied that the auto industry … particularly in Germany… CNC knife cuts their leather for car seats. I would have thought this would be die cut, but I also learned recently that they have more visibility and flexibility to position the geometries on big hunks of cow butt and can get better utilization from that expensive material. Sound slike they may do grain or texture matching between pieces too. Who knew?


----------



## mojapitt

Question, doors are solid core, but not insulated on the finish room. Should I put a layer of insulation on the inside?


----------



## Gene01

> Watched a "Homestead Rescue" program about Snowflake AZ last night. Greenhorns from Phoenix trying to start from scratch. Are people actually that dumb, or is it just another TV program?
> 
> - mudflap4869


Didn't catch that one. Is this the synopsis?

Poisoned well water and a mystery predator plague an Arizona homestead. After the family dog is killed, the Raneys must act quick to stop the couple from becoming the next victims.

There's a whole bunch of cidiots out here. Nothing would surprise me.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt if you watch how a Eames lounge chair is made on the brand.tv on youtube, they use the cutter table to cut out the leather to optimize the layout and to get around imperfections in the hide. Its pretty interesting to see a human make out the flaws and then the cutter takes over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Question, doors are solid core, but not insulated on the finish room. Should I put a layer of insulation on the inside?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I don't see why not. It's a finishing room and not the inside of your house. As long as it's not something that's gonna get beat up and fall apart.


----------



## bandit571

Been driving all day…..towards the end of the day….FINALLY got heat from the van's heater…..van never over-heated, but was blowing COLD air most of the day….not a good sign….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Question, doors are solid core, but not insulated on the finish room. Should I put a layer of insulation on the inside?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I don't see why not. It's a finishing room and not the inside of your house. As long as it's not something that's gonna get beat up and fall apart.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I would think a solid core would have the same RF value as the insulation so it wouldn't be needed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stuck thermostat?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Been driving all day…..towards the end of the day….FINALLY got heat from the van s heater…..van never over-heated, but was blowing COLD air most of the day….not a good sign….
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds like it was low on coolant…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Any sawmill progress Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

More cutting, welding, and grinding done today, maybe someday I can cut wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bed and carriage is almost complete and head is being built. My brother is suppose to have more parts ready for me to pick up tomorrow afternoon, it might start to look like a sawmill this weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still haven't made the final call on the lift system, need to give that a lot of thought…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a tease…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow. Looking good. Moving along quickly.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice 50 degree day here today. And no wind but we always have flakes around in this part of town. All caught up on orders for now. One last one to put in the mail in the morning.

Going be awol for a few days here. Going on a 3 day road trip to SD. Have several stops to make delivering finished projects. Andy's bench will finally get back to Montes so it can continue it's journey. Will stay with the boy in Rapid City tomorrow night and my sister on Saturday night. Then home on Sunday.


----------



## bandit571

Just replaced the thermostat a month or so ago…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, drive safely…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also haven't made the final decision on the color… any thoughts???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I could name it Checkers II since it'll chew up just as much wood…..


----------



## Festus56

Checkers are red and black but I assumed it was e John Deere model !!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Checkers around these parts are white with a black ear and a black @$$... The other place is called Rally's…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, you must have noticed the tractor seat racer behind the mill with the yellow hub…..


----------



## Festus56

Yes I did.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Of course it'll have a wooden stake bed on it…..


----------



## Festus56

Someday I want to build this with a flatbed trailer with a beer cooler on it.


----------



## mudflap4869

Coyotes kept killing animals and free range cattle kept tearing the pitiful fences down and eating the hay bales. Tried to raise a garden without a water supply. Dumber than sled tracks.


----------



## DIYaholic

I saw a few flakes today….
Along with some flurries of snow!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I were building a mill, it would have to be red.


----------



## bandit571

> If I were building a mill, it would have to be red.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Don't forget the chrome…..


----------



## mojapitt

Fully insulated and heating



















This seems to be enough heat for now


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Monte


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I use for heat in my shop. I leave it set on 50 and then turn it up ahead of time when I know I'm gonna be out there.


----------



## mojapitt

I only need it warmer for epoxy or lacquer. For normal work, 55-60 is fine.


----------



## 000

> Fully insulated and heating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be enough heat for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Looks good Monte, coming right along.

What are you going to do for exhaust/venting?


----------



## mojapitt

There will be an exhaust fan cut into back corner that doesn't face into the normal wind direction.


----------



## 000

> There will be an exhaust fan cut into back corner that doesn t face into the normal wind direction.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Food for thought, although I'm sure you already have it figured.
I had a spray room that had double doors where air came into the room. 
I cut out squares and made frames for filters to keep dirt out. 
Might consider filtering where ever air will be coming into the room.


----------



## mojapitt

Good thought. Plenty of dust blowing around here.


----------



## rhybeka

@DS I'll have to look for those! Thanks! That table in my post was $32 from Overstock.com - tempting but I don't like MDF  I have a slab of …cherry? from Charles that would fit the bill perfectly  I gave the other cherry slabs to a friend who wanted to get into making cutting boards. My return will be a cutting board at some point.  Wood - the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 10 cold degrees out there.
Rise and shine.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte how do you know how much insulation to use to be able to keep a building around X degrees?

Yeeeah…must be math… so if you know the building will be close to 12×16x10.2(height).... I've got R13 for the roof and R30 marked down for the walls… guess I should figure out about how warm that will keep it and if I need to increase the R value.


----------



## mojapitt

There are people here smarter than I am on it. I put double layer R19 in ceiling because it's a major source of heat loss.


----------



## mojapitt

As it stands I have $2900 in it. Outside siding is the big item left.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I think you've got your numbers reversed. You can't get R30 in your walls. In a 2×4 wall the most you can fit is r13. If you squeeze more in there, it will be less efficient. You could gain a bit more by putting up some kind of insulation panel. If you are going to insulate 2×6 rafters, I believe r21 is the best you can do. If you will have an attic, you can pile it up higher.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit is the thermostat in backwards? I have done that before.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine are 2×6 walls. I wouldn't go less here.


----------



## mudflap4869

15 degrees out there. I aint brave enough to go outside much less skinny dippin. 
Well…..Chunky Dunkin then. 
Just don't let Bandit go chunky dunkin no matter what the weather is like.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, BIL had a bar stool racer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, the frame will be black, but I may add another color to the shroud…..


----------



## Gene01

My work bench is about 46"X80" and I use an 1 1/2" thick insulating foam panel on the top when breaking down sheet goods or straight lining rough lumber with the Skil saw. I've often wondered how those panels are used in a retrofit. As with Becky's 2X4 walls. The panel on my bench now is labeled as an r value of 7 and one side has a reflective coating. 
It would certainly help but, it seems impractical for a shop. My walls are covered with tool hangers and shelving. 
It does keep my bench warm, though.


----------



## johnstoneb

In addition to insulating well seal the building shell well with a wrap and tape or seal any openings. Insulation by itself will not keep a building warm. It just slows down the heat transfer to the colder area. You still need a heat source of some type or another. The better the insulation the smaller the heat source needed.


----------



## johnstoneb

I got the jointer operational, cleaned everything, replaced the cutter head bearings, sharpened the knives, bent a chute for the shavings and painted the stand. I won't paint the jointer. The paint is in pretty good shape and I like the patina. Still need to replaced the switch and the drive pulley. Hopefully the loctite and screws will hold on the pulley until after Christmas. I need to get some projects done.
Before









After


----------



## DonBroussard

Well, the 2,500-something day streak with no snow has ended. We are getting snow now, but we can't use the word "snow" and the word "accumulation" together. Officials have shut down schools in several southern parishes. Currently 33F with snow expected for another few hours. The chickens don't seem to mind at all.


----------



## Festus56

Don that looks like our usual morning frost here. 40 deg and sunshine heading for mid 50's today. Good day for traveling.


----------



## bandit571

Well…at least it IS a Friday morning…( no snow here…..)


----------



## mojapitt

We're about 39°. Supposed to be a good weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All the way up to 22 now. It felt like Antarctica while I ran extension cords to hook up heated water for chickens and goats. I had to break thru about 1" of ice in goat water to put the heater in. Winter might be here.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, I think you've got your numbers reversed. You can't get R30 in your walls. In a 2×4 wall the most you can fit is r13. If you squeeze more in there, it will be less efficient. You could gain a bit more by putting up some kind of insulation panel. If you are going to insulate 2×6 rafters, I believe r21 is the best you can do. If you will have an attic, you can pile it up higher.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Wouldn't be the first time - or probably the last - I've reversed numbers  thanks for clarifying Bill! I won't have an attic per say - was thinking about building some small storage lofts at some point in the future - they wanted a lot to put them in when the building was built.



> In addition to insulating well seal the building shell well with a wrap and tape or seal any openings. Insulation by itself will not keep a building warm. It just slows down the heat transfer to the colder area. You still need a heat source of some type or another. The better the insulation the smaller the heat source needed.
> 
> - johnstoneb


I was going to ask the builder if it would be possible to add this into the build cost - hopefully it wouldn't be much more, but it's not currently part of their process since these are usually just storage buildings.

...or just another reason to build my own. >.<


----------



## rhybeka

> All the way up to 22 now. It felt like Antarctica while I ran extension cords to hook up heated water for chickens and goats. I had to break thru about 1" of ice in goat water to put the heater in. Winter might be here.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


 reminds me of having to chip the ice off of the horses water tanks (they were heated). we're warmer than you at a balmy 29.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I do think you're fully capable of building it yourself.


----------



## Gene01

> Beka, I do think you re fully capable of building it yourself.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Then you could use 2X6 exterior walls and provide for more ceiling insulation.


----------



## ssnvet

Hello everyone…

Happy Friday


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Friday, Matt. I just spent $845 to get a part replaced on my truck airbag system. Time to get a new truck.


----------



## bandit571

Heater was working…..up to about two days ago…...would roast you right out of the van….


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, I do think you re fully capable of building it yourself.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Then you could use 2X6 exterior walls and provide for more ceiling insulation.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks for the votes of confidence! It's not that I can't ability wise - I think I can - but getting it done in a timely manner and having a quick answer when I run into problems or questions is more the issue. I can't afford the time to be researching on the internet and consolidating the information for hours since I'll be working mainly alone and working against mother nature.


----------



## CFrye

Who was looking for wooden drawer pulls? Found this on line here.










Beka, remember heat rises so you want more insulation in the ceiling.

Another good report on Mom yesterday!


----------



## CFrye

Good job on the jointer, Jeff! Is it 6" or 8"? 
Don, you have to start over counting!

After we moved to Oklahoma from Michigan, I was both shocked and amused the first time school was shut down for snow.


----------



## rhybeka

Those are pretty, Candy!

@Don how many flakes are you up to now??


----------



## rhybeka

dumb question - if you use 2×6's as wall studs, your top and bottom plates need to be 2×6 as well, right?


----------



## bandit571

Yep….


----------



## DonBroussard

Beka - Still snowing lightly; still no accumulation.

Candy - Yup. Count restarts today.


----------



## mudflap4869

No <32fhoh so far. Hoping not to see any.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> That's what I use for heat in my shop. I leave it set on 50 and then turn it up ahead of time when I know I'm gonna be out there.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I do the exact same thing. Go out 2 hours earlier and turn it up to 65 unless I need to do some painting or other finishing work and then it goes up to 70.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Beka, I think you've got your numbers reversed. You can't get R30 in your walls. In a 2×4 wall the most you can fit is r13. If you squeeze more in there, it will be less efficient. You could gain a bit more by putting up some kind of insulation panel. If you are going to insulate 2×6 rafters, I believe r21 is the best you can do. If you will have an attic, you can pile it up higher.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

We used the blown in white fiberglas insulation and it will stack up really nice as high as anyone would wish and it will settle some over the years. I did that with the house I build back after I retired the first time in 2000 and when I came back on leave in 2006 I blew in 7 more bails to make it R50 in the ceiling. That way really is the easiest and best way to insulate the top side.  I would highly recommend it to everyone.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> dumb question - if you use 2×6 s as wall studs, your top and bottom plates need to be 2×6 as well, right?
> 
> - rhybeka


Correct. When I build houses and built mine I will give you some tips here. First how big is the shed?

1. On the sill and top plates put them both together and use a small 10" 2×6 to make the markings. Start with both outside plates and put them together on their sides and use the small 2×6 to mark where the stud will go with a pencil. Then go ever 16" and mark off 3/4" on each side of the 16" which will give you the 16" center and when you are done marking the two 3/4" use the 2×6 again to mark both of the plates until you have the whole plate done.

Then all you need is 3 more to do the same way however, it is best on the ends of the outside and inside plates to put an additional 2×6 next on the front so you have something to nail to when you do the inside. The outside should look like an ( *IiiI* ) on the outside plates and it allows you to put the sheet rock or plywood or partical board on the inside one.

When you do one wall just raise it up and nail it on to the floor and have another 2×4 to nail it to the wall and the floor to keep the wall up. At this point you do not need to make sure it is square until you raise up the wall next to it and then you will have to have a 6' level to do both the inside wall and the corner of the wall to make sure both are square.

Then you will have to run 2 2×6 nailed together between the center posts you just put up the two posts should look like this (IiiI) which the two outside should be only tall enough to accept the 2 2×6s that will go between them for the roof so you can have something to nail it to. I will make a drawing so you will understand it better.

So if you with to not put up tresses all you need to do is put on center in whatever opposite end you want the roof to slant and put up a 4×4 which I use 2 2×6s and nail it to the bottom of the post so you can nail it to the top of the frame. You can then cut the angle of how steep you want the roof and cut all the angles before you put them up and nail them into the face or you can even put up some metal joist holders to nail the board so.

Send me a PM with your email address if you wish me to. Really it is very easy to do and if the sides are long you will need someone to help you raise it up and nail it in place.


----------



## ssnvet

It's alive….










And a wee little video to boot


----------



## Gene01

Bruce, that's a good looking machine you got there.
Matt, that's a good looking machine you got there.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, that CNC is really sweet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I finally got the light on in the chicken coop. Get ready for some eggs.


----------



## mojapitt

Couldn't be happier that the first project in the new building is Andy's bench. Pictures don't do justice to the awesome job Mark did with the names.














































I will try to finish it this weekend so it can begin it's journey home.


----------



## mojapitt

We know we didn't get everyone, hopefully others will understand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark and Monte did an awesome job with that bench!


----------



## mojapitt

Mark has done much more work than I have


----------



## DIYaholic

KUDOS to Mark & Monte….
Ya dun outdided yaselves!!!


----------



## 000

Nice work, I'm sure Andy will be touched!


----------



## HerbC

Mark and Monte, that's a great bench!

Herb


----------



## mojapitt

How's Christmas shoppers treating you Randy?


----------



## mojapitt

I have run across several other names, but Mark has many hours on this. I wasn't going to sand it down to start over.


----------



## DIYaholic

> How s Christmas shoppers treating you Randy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't tell anybody….
But it ain't been that bad….
YET!!!


----------



## mojapitt

The key word there is probably "yet"


----------



## DIYaholic

Only 16 more days left….
Minus two weekends….
leaves 12 Days of Christmas…. to go!!!


----------



## GaryC

and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## CFrye

Oops, sorry Bruce. Jointer looks good! 6" or 8"?
Really looking forward to seeing the bench in person! Y'all did a great job on it!


----------



## Gene01

The bench is awesome, guys. Great job. Thanks , Mark and Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Gonna go shopping for some kind of paneling to,put on the ceiling of Liam's room. I decided not to do drywall on the ceiling for 2 reasons. That stuff is heavy and there's lots of electric, plumbing and hvac in that ceiling that I might want to access some day. Paneling would be easier to take down.


----------



## MontanaBob

That is a beautiful bench. I would like to thank Mark for inviting the wife and I over to see it before it went home.


----------



## mojapitt

Wal-Mart has a recall on their dressers sold in 2009-2014. Do they really think any of them have lasted that long?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't get anything done on the sawmill yesterday, had honey-do stuff instead…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What is the reason for the recall, do they tip over when you climb up the drawers???


----------



## mojapitt

Same as Ikea. Tip over. Surprised that the drawers wouldn't break if you climb on them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It amazes me how stores cater to stupid people…..


----------



## johnstoneb

Candy, 6"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Perhaps Mark, Gene, and I can get a job laser engraving on the drawers ''These drawers are for storage and not climbing''. While we're at it, we can also print ''do not throw this furniture off of a 30 floor building, injuries to people below may occur…..


----------



## mojapitt

With all the safety violations we grew up with, it's a wonder that we're still alive.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you'll hafta start screening your customers, give them an intelligence test before you build them a dresser…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> With all the safety violations we grew up with, it s a wonder that we re still alive.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Continually I find myself yelling at my kids for doing the things I did 10 times a day when I was a kid.


----------



## johnstoneb

Bill
Those were probably the same thing you got yelled at by your parents.


----------



## mojapitt

8 in the morning and I want a nap.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Couldn t be happier that the first project in the new building is Andy s bench. Pictures don t do justice to the awesome job Mark did with the names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to finish it this weekend so it can begin it s journey home.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You guys really did a fantastic job on that for sure


----------



## CFrye

Don, do you get to start counting today? Or is it still snowing?
Instructions: "Be careful when opening and closing the lids to avoid the risk of hand strain." 
Reminded me of a joke:
"An 85-year-old man was requested by his doctor for a sperm count as part of his physical exam. The doctor gave the man a jar and said, "Take this jar home and bring back a semen sample tomorrow." The next day the 85-year-old man reappeared at the doctor's office and gave him the jar, which was as clean and empty as on the previous day. The doctor asked, what happened and the man explained. "Well, doc, it's like this-first I tried with my right hand, but nothing. Then I tried with my left hand, but still nothing. Then I asked my wife for help. She tried with her right hand, then with her left, still nothing. She tried with her mouth, first with the teeth in, then with her teeth out, still nothing. We even called up Arleen, the lady next door and she tried too, first with both hands, then an armpit, and she even tried squeezin' it between her knees, but still nothing." The doctor was shocked! "You asked your neighbor?" The old man replied, "Yep, none of us could get the jar open."


----------



## Handtooler

Great, Candy!.


----------



## bandit571

Well, added 1.5 gallons of antifreeze to the radiator in the van….Craig is taking it for a test drive….trying to find out WHERE a pin hole leak is…...grrrr

Right hand is shaking way too much ( left isn't..) that I can't even take a drink with just the right hand holding the can. Even hard to type on this keyboard…..

1/4" so far of that white crap Bill likes…..wish I could ship back to him…

First snowfall that one can leave tracks in ( 1") I look at the date…seems we will get 9 more such snowfalls this season. 









There is a place on the back patio, that always stays snow free…









No idea why…


----------



## mojapitt

Wish I only got 9 snowfalls a season


----------



## mojapitt

Planed for 3 hours and all I got was this stack of cedar.


----------



## bandit571

> Planed for 3 hours and all I got was this stack of cedar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


About one good Blanket Chest in solid Cedar…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

That is a lot of chips.


----------



## mojapitt

The pile is bigger than you think Bandit. I have a total of 4 chests to build. However, the lids are not part of this stack.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How's that planer working Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

It's taken lots of adjustments, but it's doing well now.


----------



## mojapitt

Sander works good, just need more practice for the operator.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the chickens water can fixed today I hope, maybe they can quit chipping ice…..


----------



## mojapitt

Got a light on for your chickens Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, gonna need to do that, they're slowing down on production…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I fixed steak and red gravy for dinner tonight, used spicy ketchup instead of regular, Debbie's not real happy with me…..


----------



## mojapitt

I like spicy


----------



## firefighterontheside

I use a timer that comes on twice a day. Light comes on around 5 am and turns off at 8. Then it turns on again at 5 pm and goes off at 7 pm. This extends the light in morning and evening.


----------



## mojapitt

First glue up in warm room. I don't know if cedar puts off more dust or if it just is easier to see. But everything is red in the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

First snow of the season hit us today. It was accurately forecast, so I hustled to get my final winter preps ready. I was delayed carting my youngest around this a.m. and of course, it started snowing just as I got outside to work…
>Put air in the tractor tires… I have a slow leak in one :^(
>Lawn mower, and leaf sweeper stowed in the Cover-it
>Chain saws, leaf blower and gas cans all stowed in the shed
>Took the York rake off the tractor and stowed it.
>Stacked up two pallet bins of firewood and used the tractor to bring them up to the house
>Hauled lawn stuff up to the barn loft and organized the center bay… looks like the 1-ton is going to be out in the snow this winter, as there's no way I can get my new car, the tractor and all the other [email protected] in there.
>Brought the 5' snow blower up from out back, cleaned the chain drive, hitch pins and greased all the zircs, then mounted it to the 3 point hitch on the tractor and got it properly aligned.
>Removed the forks and mounted the bucket on the front loader.
>Raked leaves out of the barn and put everything away.

Been snowing hard since early afternoon… I suspect I'll have to roll out early to snow blow the drive.

I guess this means that winter has arrived.

I'm tired…


----------



## ssnvet

Going to enjoy some fine products from Canada to celebrate :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I could celebrate the snow. I think I saw a flurry this morning, but that didn't warrant any preparation.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm celebrating snow….
The LACK of snow that is!!!
Matt's snow storm is bypassing me….


----------



## mojapitt

How did it miss Vermont?


----------



## ssnvet

It's a sea coast thing. Lots of moisture in those Atlantic breezes. Randy is up in the mountains, but he'll get his soon enough ;^P


----------



## mudflap4869

I didn't do anything today, but Matt worked so hard that I need a nap just to recover. I did carry some wood into the house so it could warm up enough to glue it up. 2" thick Ash, to build a chopping/cutting board, ~ 40 lbs. Lots of sanding to be done after the glue-up is done.


----------



## Gene01

I'm with you, Randy. Skoal! 








But, it's really cold on the mesa. 14 right now. Warming trend on the way, though. Should be 60 next Friday and Saturday.


----------



## ssnvet

The morning after…


----------



## mojapitt

The morning after your Canadian products?


----------



## Gene01

Drink Canadian products and it snows. I drink Arizona products and it doesn't snow. It works, so far.


----------



## mojapitt

Good theory Gene. Send me some Arizona products quickly please.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'... Send my snow to Randy, he shouldn't hafta do without…..


----------



## Gene01

Monte, if you and Matt would drink enough to ward off the snow where you live, you wouldn't be able to walk.
Bacardi 151 is a product of Puerto Rico. It has the same effect on the weather. When I was stationed there, that was my drink. Never snowed once in two years. I've got a bottle in reserve in case Del Bac begins to lose it's effectiveness.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. No snow here, but I didn't drink any Canadian products. I didn't know.

I think the truck color will be silver.


----------



## mojapitt

My truck is silver, works for me.


----------



## mojapitt

After 1st of the year, I want to build a mobile assembly bench. Locking casters, top would adjust height from around 20" to maybe 32". Any thoughts?


----------



## Gene01

> After 1st of the year, I want to build a mobile assembly bench. Locking casters, top would adjust height from around 20" to maybe 32". Any thoughts?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Scissor jack.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you can build it around a motorcycle lift.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…...


----------



## mojapitt

That would work Gene. Considering modifying one of these for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great idea Gene. Wish I had thought of it.


----------



## Gene01

That would take a whole lot of modifying, Monte. It's lever action so you'd need that handle. 
A scissor jack and casters for the table legs wouldn't set you back as much as that cycle lift.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking around, how about this for a starter?


----------



## bandit571

In one of those I********************ani videos…..he shows how he made his…..there was a foot pedal to raise it up. Then like a bottle jack, a twist of a lever to lower it back down.

Norm Abram, I think, made a assemble table that could not only roll anywhere, but, with a pull of a cord, the table sat right down onto the floor, as the casters folded up.


----------



## mojapitt

It uses hex head for crank. Should be able to adapt to a drill chuck for operating.


----------



## mojapitt

I will check it out Bandit


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I know I'm late to the party, but the bench really turned out great!

And Bill, silver is a dandy color for a truck.


----------



## CFrye

> Looking around, how about this for a starter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That one is not very big, Monte. Platform Dimensions: 9-4/5 in.(L) x 15-3/4 in.(W) You could use it as a base to build around. Kinda like Gene's scissor lift.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's a nice one Monte.

I'd be wary of the small footprint on the Amazon one. Unless you devise some kind of outrigger support system it's gonna be dodgy with any kind of load on the wings of any decent sized table top.

My buddy owns a machine shop specializing in air cooled VWs and he uses one of these to move built motors around.

https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lbs-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-69148.html

I'm know he didn't pick it up new, but it's a stout unit even with some mileage on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike has a silver truck.


----------



## mojapitt

I like that one Mike. Have to see if there have one at my store.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Youtube….New Yankee Workshop. Season 14 Episode 07…...assembly table and clamp cart.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a silver truck. We can start a new group.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Mike has a silver truck.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


 Mine's red.  But I'll bet you're tired of red trucks.


----------



## mojapitt

Ahhh, clamps. Clamp rack on wall in progress.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good theory Gene. Send me some Arizona products quickly please.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Eat a lot of Oranges since they come from Florida and California. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Mike has a silver truck.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Mine s red.  But I ll bet you re tired of red trucks.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I've owned 3 red trucks, but I may never have another. I'd consider maroon.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte don't make the clamp rack for the clamps you have but the clamps you think you will have.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Looking around, how about this for a starter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I thought about one of those from HF so I could make a bench that anyone could use, however, after looking at it for a while I figured out that no one in a wheelchair could go up to it without leaning far over the chair. It should work for anyone who stands up tho.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, what about a hospital gurney for a lift system on yer bench, I bet ya got 1 or 2 of them laying around…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, what about a hospital gurney for a lift system on yer bench, I bet ya got 1 or 2 of them laying around…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Gurney, laying around. Hospital humor. That being said, there might be some spares.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, I don't want to say this very loud, but right now I have plenty of clamps.


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta drop everything and run to town. Somebody forgot to remind me that today is 3rd anniversary of my wife coming here. Better have something good when she gets home.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte clamp talk like that is woodworker blasphemy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte has a lot of clamps. I can vouch for that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have bad luck when it comes time to sell vehicles. Had a catalytic converters go out while trying to sell a previous vehicle. Now that I'm selling my truck to my neighbor, it sounds like a belt tensioner pulley is going bad.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

If it is the tensioner, those are relatively easy to replace. Usually pretty cheap too. Especially the ones on the GM products. Don't just buy the pulley and bearing, get the whole assembly and swap it, less work.


----------



## mojapitt

First group of clamps up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> If it is the tensioner, those are relatively easy to replace. Usually pretty cheap too. Especially the ones on the GM products. Don t just buy the pulley and bearing, get the whole assembly and swap it, less work.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I just watched a video. Doesn't look too terrible. Just not much room in there. What annoys me is that I had the belts replaced recently and asked if the pulleys were ok and they said yes. May take it in and demand they fix it just for parts or I won't buy a new truck from them later this week.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: My Daughter graduates this coming Thursday…as an LPN…...finally living her dream.


----------



## mojapitt

Very smart for her Bandit


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a good weekend. About perfect weather for traveling this time of year. Happy to finally get the bench back to the finish dept. so it can get on it's journey home. All my other projects delivered also. 4 states 800 mi. and a lot of visiting. And I got to raid Monte's woodpile again!!

Got to go back and catch up on all the posts I skipped now.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations to her, Bandit!


----------



## GaryC

Here ya go, Bandit. Celebrate. You might have to share with Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

> You *might* have to share with Randy
> 
> - Gary


correction….

You *WILL* have to share with Randy


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Very busy week at real job installing new equipment.

Anyone seen Stumpy lately?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin' Monte. 
No Stumpy sightings recently. Might be snowed in.
Got me some black pipe yesterday. Time to lengthen some clamps. Gotta "wash" that sticky crap off first. 
Just heard that a bomb went off at the Port Authority in NYC. No word on casualties yet.


----------



## rhybeka

/pant/ /wheeze/ Morning All! just caught up the past 100ish posts. Wife has been sick since last Tues/Wed so I've been holding the fort down. Not much fun to be had but a necessary evil.

@Arlin I think I understood your post but I'll PM you my email address.

I'm in a quandry. If I DIY my 12×16 shed, there's no telling how long it will take me working alone probably 60-75% of the build and working evenings/weekends/on vacation around work. If I hire someone to build it to my specs, I immediately jack my cost 3-4k for labor(which I understand but it still hurts). If I hire it out and order a manufactured shed, I still pay 3-4k more than DIYing and it's not as good as it could be…But it's 90% done (besides me installing installation and wall coverings) and can be completed in a weekend with minimal help. I guess I"ll just have to think on it until next year when there's actually a budget for it and make the call then.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like injuries only so far Gene.

Too many sick people out there.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, FWIW, my vote is for the DIY route.


----------



## ssnvet

> Just heard that a bomb went off at the Port Authority in NYC. No word on casualties yet.
> - Gene Howe


*Bomber was 'ISIS-inspired Bangladeshi'*

Who would of thunk it?


----------



## mojapitt

If I am capable, DIY is always the choice. But time is always a huge factor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I vote for the diy. Get some of the ground work done, foundation. Plan a weekend when you can get some help and have all the supplies sitting there. Try to have lots of help and one person who really knows what they're doing. You can get that thing under roof in a weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It appears that the bomber himself may have been the only one injured.


----------



## ssnvet

News flash! Shop time in Mainiac land!

Seems like it's been a month. I don't think that I've made progress on any of my projects since leaf raking season started and my "happy meter" (wind up clock) stopped long ago.

I got the rest of the pine boards for the platform bed cut to length and sanded them 80-120-150. Ready for seal and stain and then I can get this pig assembled and spray some water based poly on it.

Happy meter is ticking again.


----------



## bandit571

I THINK I might be available for a shed build….

Randy: NO, I don't share…...

Morning…..Monday…about says it all…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Going to be like this all week, 35 early and 50's duing the day. Will have wind but that is kind of normal.

Plenty of Christmas orders so better keep at it.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

IMHO the foot print is too small, as stated by others ,, you need bigger , and if you can find one that has hydraulics , you will love it .
My big scissor bench is a God send , saves on my back and shoulders .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found problems with the Marty-Mill yesterday, hafta cut the carriage apart and reweld it… SassafrickenGrrrr…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Found problems with the Marty-Mill yesterday, hafta cut the carriage apart and reweld it… SassafrickenGrrrr…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


BTDT


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Sunday is my Monday, Monday is my Tuesday, etc. Not that it matters, I hate my job now… My wood shop beckons…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you would be the supervisor 

I don't have many handy friends - it's kind of scary how many folks of this generation don't know how to DIY - they just hire someone.

@Bill/et all - I think I could count on my dad/uncle/cousin - possibly my brother in law and nephew. Wife would help in a pinch on a week night but she doesn't like to sweat so  She and my mom will be good for drinks and food provisioning. Any other folks I can rustle up would be a bonus. Plan is already to have the guy around the corner who owns a concrete business put in the foundation regardless of which way building goes. I think I can pre-order the trusses through Menards or Sutherlands or 84 lumber possibly which would make that easier as long as I order the right sizes. I'd like to hand pick my 2×6s as if I just bulk order who knows what I'll get… may have to see if I can pick everything out and just have wherever deliver it since I can't fit it all in my truck 

alright - break time is over. back to work!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> She and my mom will be good for drinks and food provisioning.
> - rhybeka


Count me in for drinks…..


----------



## mojapitt

> She and my mom will be good for drinks and food provisioning.
> - rhybeka
> 
> Count me in for drinks…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty has the right idea.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, is your table home made or manufactured?


----------



## DIYaholic

> She and my mom will be good for drinks and food provisioning.
> - rhybeka
> 
> Count me in for drinks…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Count on me for Pro-visioning….
That does mean I get paid to stand around & watch, right???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, typically if you order about 200 2×6's you will have enough straight ones where you need them and then you use the crooked ones where you need short pieces. When I'm going to pick up a handful, I will pick thru somewhat, but when I'm building something large, I don't have time to hand pick every board.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

It was the big table everyone sat around.. its 8' x 24 '.... it was a autobody frame machine base and lift , bought it when i bought the building , put plyeood on the top and here we are


----------



## mojapitt

That would be awesome


----------



## Cricket

I am finally getting caught up with my work.

What have I missed here?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, buy your lumber as you need it. Anything sitting loose can warp.


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Cricket! Did you get caught in any snow drifts?


----------



## mojapitt

> I am finally getting caught up with my work.
> 
> What have I missed here?
> 
> - Cricket


Bench is almost ready to be sent to Candy so she can deliver to Andy, Bill has a sawmill, Marty is building a sawmill and bought a laser, Beka is building a building and Randy is supervising everything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt is building a CNC.


----------



## rhybeka

What Monte said!

Any of ya'll are welcome to come supervise - I'm sure Bandit could use the company drinking all those cold ones  You might get a bunch of flak from my dad for standing around though 

@Monte I think your table will be fabulous  you should build two just to make sure


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka. I WILL NOT be standing around. I will be sitting on my fat arse in the shade, eating the food. Don't let Marty near it with his gas can.


----------



## diverlloyd

Why mahogany why do you hate me so much. Finish sanding on a Christmas gift box since the mahogany wanted to flake off when planning it is beautiful wood but even with the ros it flaked and a piece caught the dust hole in the sanding pad and took a chunk out. Was it on the bottom nope the top right on a focal point so now it's filled dark to look like a shark tooth shaped knot. Couldn't find the piece that chipped out. But the box is still in one piece and didn't make a high velocity impact to the garage/shop floor. I will be finishing the box with johnsons paste wax now since I don't think the glue fix will take a wipe on poly very well.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. Things are holding steady, which is good.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-What's the schedule for delivering the bench to Andy and Carol? I'll be in the Tulsa area on January 10, 2018, but my suspicion is that the bench will already have been delivered.


----------



## mojapitt

Depending on Candy and Jim's schedule, I hope it's delivered by Christmas. But that may not be possible.


----------



## mojapitt

I have succumbed to feeling like crap. Will camp in the house for the rest of the night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, that sucks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Cricket, where ya been???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I'm sending all my love yer way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I've got a jar fer that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can't catch the 1-10 to Tulsa…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I worry that your jar wouldn't stop at just killing what ails me.


----------



## ssnvet

Hockey night in Mainiac land…. Purple beats Red in the semi-final playoff game 2 tof 1. Next Monday we'll play Gold for the big enchilada. I had a head on collision and ache all over.

No shop time tonight.

Re-hydrating with Beck's lager while I unwind


----------



## Gene01

Monte, hope you get to feeling better soon. Marty's jar may not kill the bug (although it probably would) but you wouldn't care. And, it tastes better than Nyquil….by far.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning!

Clorox wiped my desk and phone. The three folks that sit in cubes around me are sick. blech.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy called me at 0700 as I was driving to pick up firefighters at the hospital after a very bad car wreck. She was throwing up all night. Luckily my mom was able to come down and get the boys on the bus.


----------



## Cricket

> Hey Cricket, where ya been???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I was out of town for the Thanksgiving holiday and the following week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hey Cricket, where ya been???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I was out of town for the Thanksgiving holiday and the following week.
> 
> - Cricket


Ahhh, you went to visit Mother Nature…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Ahhh, you went to visit Mother Nature…..
> - boxcarmarty


Is that the same thing as when nature calls?
:^p


----------



## DonBroussard

> Hockey night in Mainiac land…. Purple beats Red in the semi-final playoff game 2 tof 1. Next Monday we ll play Gold for the big enchilada. I had a head on collision and ache all over.
> 
> No shop time tonight.
> 
> Re-hydrating with Beck s lager while I unwind
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I'm pretty sure Beck's is part of the concussion protocol.


----------



## ssnvet

Another inch of snow this a.m. and their was a bad accident on the 2 lane highway I drive daily. People around here know how to drive in snow, yet they manage to turn stupid every December and forget that they need to pay attention (get their noses out of their cell phones) and slow down when it's slick. Everyone usually sobers up after their first spin out or when they witness a bad accident.

Good news is that the CRV handles very nicely in the snow, however the real test comes when I have to get up the hill at the end of our drive in 6".

Mounting motors on the CNC build today and assembling the base for an automated assembly machine that we're cloning.


----------



## DIYaholic

3" of the ugly white [email protected] already….
3" more, yet to come….
Uggg…..


----------



## mojapitt

> 3" of the ugly white [email protected] already….
> 3" more, yet to come….
> Uggg…..
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, maybe get into cross-country skiing to get to work.


----------



## DIYaholic

Waaaaaay too much effort, to XC ski!!!


----------



## bandit571

1/4" at the most of that white stuff…not enough to even cover the leaves…...cold and breezy outside….nothing much.

May try to get a supply of lumber into the shop…sometime….been on a vacation from building any projects….boring…


----------



## bandit571

> Waaaaaay too much effort, to XC ski!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


 Buy a snowmobile?


----------



## Gene01

Sun's shining bright. No snow here but, it's 39 degrees. Supposed to get to 53 this afternoon.
Phyl had yesterday off but, she's on jury duty again today. Hopefully, they'll get done by Friday. Ya never know, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Is she on a case that she can write a book about Gene?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Busy with Christmas orders here. Is 43 deg, dry and sunshine but is windy. Maybe get to 57 later today.


----------



## mojapitt

Winds have been crazy at our place for the last 10 days.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go weld and cuss steel now… BRB…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Talk dirty to it Marty steel likes it.


----------



## Cricket

> Hey Cricket, where ya been???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I was out of town for the Thanksgiving holiday and the following week.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Ahhh, you went to visit Mother Nature…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Already missing this…


----------



## Cricket

Did I mention I felt guilty when I was burning gorgeous wood in my nightly campfires?


----------



## ssnvet

> Waaaaaay too much effort, to XC ski!!!
> - DIYaholic


But Randy, Uncle Bernie said he was going to make it down hill both ways, so you can strap on your boots and bindings.

Ah the magical mystery realm of the NEK! Where legalizing MJ is just a formality, because they've all been smoking it in the open for 5 decades already :^p


----------



## ssnvet

> Did I mention I felt guilty when I was burning gorgeous wood in my nightly campfires?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


Wow Cricket! The clear colors and focus just leap off the screen on this pic. Nice work.


----------



## Gene01

> Is she on a case that she can write a book about Gene?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, she's not allowed to talk about it. There were two trials starting the same day. Small county. So I went online and found that one was a murder trial. I thought she was on that one. But, she ended up on the other one. It's bad enough though.
From what I gleaned by getting the defendant's name and then searching news stories, it's a case of multiple and repeated child molestation. The guy was a counselor at a camp for native American girls. But, she has to keep it all inside. 
She is not in the best of moods when she gets home.


----------



## Gene01

> Is she on a case that she can write a book about Gene?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, she's not allowed to talk about it. There were two trials starting the same day. Small county. So I went online and found that one was a murder trial. I thought she was on that one. But, she ended up on the other one. It's bad enough though.
From what I gleaned by getting the defendant's name from the published docket and, then searching news stories, it's a case of multiple and repeated child molestation. The guy was a counselor at a camp for native American girls. 
She is not in the best of moods when she gets home. But, she has to keep it all inside. She's tight lipped. And, I don't pry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, you need a set of these for your CRV!


----------



## mojapitt

Feeling less crappy than last night. Maybe I can work in the shop tonight


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man what a day. All I've eaten so far is half a bagel. I feel like Monte. We interviewed possible new hires all day. I bought sandwiches for my guys, but failed to eat anything myself. It turned out that the girl killed in the accident this morning was the cousin of one of my guys. Luckily he wasn't at the call. Still sucks.

I get to go home tomorrow though and pick up a maple log on the way. Hope to get a truck coming my way too tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Maple log and a new truck. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Did I mention I felt guilty when I was burning gorgeous wood in my nightly campfires?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


You should since I have never turned that kind of wood before. What is it? lol


----------



## rhybeka

Trying to resaw a small (4"x6"??) piece of ash. Not my brightest idea.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, maybe you can make 2 of these with your maple log


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Talk dirty to it Marty steel likes it.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I beat it with a hammer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have 4 of those in stock, I'm only asking $5000 each…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Talk dirty to it Marty steel likes it.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> I beat it with a hammer…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hopefully you won't be charged with abuse.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I cut it 4 times and welded it 3, it's still screwed up…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I cut it 4 times and welded it 3, it s still screwed up…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You should have a drink and think about it without power tools


----------



## bandit571

Been watching DVDs last few days…..no projects on the schedule…yet…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, maybe you can make 2 of these with your maple log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I don't know. That looks pretty complicated.


----------



## bandit571

Easy as falling off a log?


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty it's always good to measure after you cut it, it's how a welder does it . "It's off by an inch oh well I can fill the gap and cover it in primer". Note for the primer to work it needs to have the lid left off for half a day and never really put back on so it's more of a thick gel instead of a liquid. Seen it done many times along with eyeballing a measurement from 30 feet away and 25 feet up in the air. But that coworker as kind of dumb just for so everyone knows the measurement he gave me to cut was something like 3'6 18/16ths it's real hard to find that on a tape measure but he was off by 16". Ah the joys of being a apprentice and taught the "right way" to do things by guys like him.


----------



## bandit571

Usual response from them? "Can't see from my house"


----------



## bandit571

Too bleeding early in the morning…..good , or otherwise…...is it April, yet?


----------



## Gene01

> Too bleeding early in the morning…..good , or otherwise…...is it April, yet?
> 
> - bandit571


Not yet. But, I'm rooting for it, too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Try to control yourselves while drooling over this auction…..
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=3015294&kwd=sawmill&zip=46151&category=0


----------



## Gene01

> Too bleeding early in the morning…..good , or otherwise…...is it April, yet?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Not yet. But, I m rooting for it, too.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Hold on, Bandit. It's only 97 days till spring.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got a maple log on my trailer that ps bigger than I thought it would be. It is also more rotten in the middle than I hoped it would be. Still might get some decent slabsout of it. Might have some good crotch figure. I could make some $20,000 benches.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I lost count of sawmills on that listing Marty.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Marty! I just want the stickered wood in the background 

good luck, Bill!

have a sleeping/snoring dog on my lap making it hard to work.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cooler today but not any wind and still dry. That is nice. It is a lot different than last year at this time.


----------



## rhybeka

soooo what if I did the 2×4 building but put in spray foam? there's place that carry DIY kits - they're a bit expensive but would be worth it in the long run.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I lost count of sawmills on that listing Marty.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I counted a bunch…..


----------



## bandit571

There is a place over by Belle Center, OH. that does spray foam….....

Need a nap….errands have been run, Fazoli's for lunch ( Burps) Ultimate Pasta…..1/2 came home with me.

Somewhere south of here….there may have been a train derailment? Saw a convoy of trucks heading down US 68….flatbeds carrying those walking cranes they use to pick up rail cars, and place them back on the tracks….


----------



## ssnvet

> soooo what if I did the 2×4 building but put in spray foam? there s place that carry DIY kits - they re a bit expensive but would be worth it in the long run.
> - rhybeka


If you are going to do this project yourself, and you are a wee bit unsure about your ability to pull it off, then I suggest doing yourself a favor and making material and design decisions that keep things as simple as possible. You can't get much simpler than fiberglass batting rolls from the big box or lumber yard. All you need to install it is a utility knife, a stapler and a dust mask.

Spray foam will give you a nice air tight insulation job… IF… you do it correctly. Messing around with DIY spray foam kits just adds another level of complexity and uncertainty. And after all… this is a shop, not your living room… right?

If you're trying to save the cost of 2×6 studs, by using 2×4 with spray foam, then I think you may be penny wise and pound foolish. Unfortunately 2×4s tend to be really spindly, warped and bowed. 2×6 from the lumber yard isn't perfect, but there's quite a bit more wood their to retain the shape, and they tend to be cut from larger logs.

If you haven't ever done stick-built framing before (aka platform framing… not to be confused with balloon framing), then I'd recommend finding a decent reference book. I have an old one that I've read cover to cover several times and the pages are dog eared from frequent reference.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cut down a small tree today. 20" bar. 56 year old lob lolly pine.


----------



## mojapitt

Good size. I am 57 and I am not that big.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good size. I am 57 and I am not that big.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wait 'til yer 58…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finally got the sawmill to settle down and cooperate…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better get back to work on it before it retaliates again…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Finally got the sawmill to settle down and cooperate…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


How big of hammer did that take?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I'm with Matt on this one. I wouldn't be afraid of using 2×4's though. My garage and shop both have 2×4 walls. If you put 1/2" plywood on the outside and maybe even on the inside, they will stay straight. R13 is perfectly adequate for the shop. You won't heat it as much or as often as the house and you may not even cool it. The problem I have with spray foam insulation is that whatever electric you run is what you've got unless you run conduit to everything. I like to be able to tear into the walls and change things. I've changed things numerous times in my shop and garage.


----------



## ssnvet

> R13 is perfectly adequate for the shop.
> - firefighterontheside


Just keep in mind that Beka is in urban Ohio…. aka the land of the regulated. (unlike us Mainiac hillbillies)...

Beka, if you haven't pulled the building permit yet, you really need to go talk to your code enforcement peeps and find out what they expect. The last thing you want to happen is to build it one way, and have them tell you to tear it down and redo it another.

If the code peeps view this as a "work shed" they'll probably let just about anything go. But if they view it as year round inhabited space, they'll likely make you comply with the energy requirements of the IBC (or BOCA, depending which code they use)... that's going to be R19 in the walls and R38 in the ceiling, IIRC.

My experience with small town code enforcement has always been very good… to the point that they tell me how to work around some code requirements. In general, if you respect them and are polite, they're very helpful.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Update…..


----------



## Gene01

I actually think 2X6s are easier to work with. As Matt said, they're generally straighter and not as prone to split. And, take DIY spray foam out out of consideration. Batts are way cheaper and easy to install. Bill's suggestion for 1/2" ply skin on both sides is excellent, also. I didn't but, wish I had run exposed conduit for electrical. Much simpler to change things around, add, move, etc.


----------



## mojapitt

I used batts and was happy with it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna go buy some 2×2 square tube tomorrow to make my log loader. It's the last thing I need to load logs. They have it in 24' pieces for $89. I may have to have them cut it for $5.


----------



## mojapitt

I also have 2×6 walls for insulation reasons.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I used brats and was happy with it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Like bratwurst?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I'm gonna go buy some 2×2 square tube tomorrow to make my log loader. It's the last thing I need to load logs. They have it in 24' pieces for $89. I may have to have them cut it for $5.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I got 2 each, 2×2 and 2×3 in 24 foot lengths, also 2 - 1 1/4 inch angle iron in 20 foot lengths. We cut them at my brothers shop before bringing them home…..


----------



## bandit571

Beer Brats?

Snowing again…..grrrrrr….8 more snows to go….

Mad River Mountain Ski Resort has been making snow all week…opens for business tomorrow…


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta hate autocorrect many times


----------



## mojapitt

Most of the body feels good. Throat still feels like hamburger.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka if you use the spray foam you will need to make sure that you have all the wiring done and not want to run anything new after that in the walls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I'm gonna go buy some 2×2 square tube tomorrow to make my log loader. It's the last thing I need to load logs. They have it in 24' pieces for $89. I may have to have them cut it for $5.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I got 2 each, 2×2 and 2×3 in 24 foot lengths, also 2 - 1 1/4 inch angle iron in 20 foot lengths. We cut them at my brothers shop before bringing them home…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I may buy some other assorted pieces.


----------



## bandit571

Rumour Control has it, that after the first of the year…another "Chester Drawers" may get built…..Ash….or….Maple…or, both?

Sandra snowed in? Or…buried under bags of clothes pins?


----------



## bandit571

Will take a camera along tomorrow….graduation pictures…...in case anyone wants to see them…


----------



## bandit571

I can't even walk down the insulation aisles….without starting to itch….


----------



## bandit571

2×6 walls can be a bear to raise, unless you have plenty of helpers.

While they are placing the concrete slab-on-grade…ask about adding anchor bolts along the long sides. Will need some foam strips to place under the sill plates, where they rest on the concrete….Treated sill plates.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, you seen the size of myself and my wife, we raised all of the walls in my building


----------



## Gene01

Phyl and I and one son, raised our 8', 2X6 walls on a 24X36 shop. Takes a little prep work and planning. And, some oomph.


----------



## mojapitt

My building is 16×24. No section was over 12' long.

Gene, did you ever get the Russian Olive?


----------



## mojapitt

I had hoped to ship bench to Candy today, but it's not ready. Hopefully I can by Monday. Being sick this week has screwed up many things.


----------



## rhybeka

> Mad River Mountain Ski Resort has been making snow all week…opens for business tomorrow…
> 
> - bandit571


I was thinking they should be opening soon!

Thanks for the weigh in on the 2×4/2×6/spray foam. I was thinking 2×4's because then I could still have the building built and installed by someone else but get a better quality of insulation with the spray foam since I wouldn't be able to put housewrap on the outside. I have a great reference book already actually  I have done some framing but not enough to be comfortable with it, nor have I done it any time recently. I've looked through this book a LOT even just for fun. If I DIY, the roof trusses scare me the most, but it looks like I can have those built to order. I'm not too concerned about the wall framing. I talked with the code folks a few years back when this project was first on the books but will need to do so again when I pull the permits next year. I'm willing to tell them I'm running electrical to it, not sure I'm willing to tell them I'm going to insulate since I won't be 'inhabiting' this building, but we'll see. Cbus requires a permit for pretty much everything and will charge me out the ying if they can get away with it. The permit is going to cost me $265 as is.


----------



## rhybeka

I also have to figure out how to draw out plans to code since I can't find any to buy that are like the building I want to build. Tuff Sheds would provide them if I bought the building from them but if I DIY that's a no go.


----------



## johnstoneb

Beka
When I built my shop. I had to pull permit because of size of building (less than 500 sq ft no inspection were required except electrical). Stor Mor did concrete, and exterior. I contracted the electrical and did the insulation, sheetrock and interior finish. You might want to check on building size and permitting requirements. Mine was a pretty much painless process. Stor Mor pulled the building permit electrician pulled electrical permit. I scheduled the final electrical inspection because electrician got a phone call and forgot to schedule.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I built my 24×32 shop myself, from drawing up the plans, to digging the footers, pouring concrete, building walls, roofing, electrical, insulation and drywall, I even installed the beer fridge myself. There's plenty of help around here to walk ya thru it…..


----------



## mojapitt

I agree with Marty, we'll get you through it.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I forgot to take pictures last night. This being sick sucks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I forgot to take pictures last night. This being sick sucks.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not a problem, was just thinkin' of little things that needs done before I paint the base…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be welding the tracks on and finish tacking the carriage today…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…....I think Monte gave me his "Bug".....


----------



## bandit571

Schools are on a delay around here…....1" of the white stuff on the ground? (8 more snows to go)


----------



## bandit571

Pork Roast and Mac & Cheese for Lunch, today…


----------



## rhybeka

really? delay because of that?? Cbus city has to have at least two on the ground to consider it 

The building permit I'll have to handle. I'll have to see if I can use sketchup and stuffs to make it look professional enough they won't ask too many questions.  The electrical permit the electrician will handle.I have to think way too hard about basic electric to feel confident about putting in a sub panel or upgrading panels. Lumber, framing, sheetrock, siding, etc I can handle fairly decently. My biggest fear is having this project drag out way too long. Can't really worry about that until the project gets kicked off though. lots of hurry up and wait, and my family may volunteer for more than one day, etc.

First things first - spring has to roll around  First I have to figure out a thin wood planing stop. I finally got that piece of ash resawed but now need to plane it smooth. all of my current stops are 3/4" thick and I need something more like 3/16 or 1/4". urgh. I'm considering putting a screw or two into my benchtop and using that.


----------



## bandit571

Mainly all them back country roads…and HILLS around here…..for the more rural schools. Bellefontaine City schools didn't bother…

On the electrical part….consider a separate meter and drop to the shed/shop. Used to have one on the old 2-1/2 car garage shop I had in DeGraff, OH…...Separate bill…was usually around $6 a month….then you can add the breaker box for out there.


----------



## bandit571

Planing stops can be just 1/4" plywood, clamped or screwed down to the bench. A screw into the bench as a stop…tends to bend a bit…..or snap…..


----------



## ssnvet

> I was thinking 2×4 s because then I could still have the building built and installed by someone else but get a better quality of insulation with the spray foam since I wouldn t be able to put housewrap on the outside.
> - rhybeka


Another way you could accomplish this would be to purchase the isocyanurate board (rigid light yellow foil faced panels, not the blue styrofoam) cut to size and installed in the 2×4 stud bays. If you really wanted it tight, you could foam the panel perimeters with Great Stuff or cut panels slightly over sized and stuff them in.

Not as cheap and fiberglass, but probably cheaper than spray.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have 2 layers of 2" poly iso in my roof. Mine at the time were 14.4 R per panel. I would definitely recommend to use great stuff to seal them.


----------



## rhybeka

I've seen a guy on Youtube do that as well. seems like a good marriage of the two. Foam board is easier to cut than battens as well.


----------



## mojapitt

I can now add nausea to my list of lousy feelings. Thrilled


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Man, Monte, what did you get into?


----------



## mojapitt

My guess is Strep throat.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

yuck, feel better soon.


----------



## Gene01

You take care of yourself, Monte. Seen a doc?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, did you catch the stomach bug from Cindy?

Here's my metal working today. This is my log loader. I got it all cut today, but now I need to get it welded. The angled pieces I cut out a wedge and then bent them to a 30° angle.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, run them over to Marty. He can weld them for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BRT Marty. Got yer welder warmed up?


----------



## jeffswildwood

I finally finished construction on a chest I have been working on. I have never had a project kick my a** like this one. But at least finish starts tomorrow. I am glad. Gave a new meaning to "we all make mistakes…...."!


----------



## Gene01

Ever do something really dumb?
Got me a little jig thingie that lets me cut dovetail recesses in box corners. This particular set up requires that the dovetail keys are cut with a 1 degree slope along the length of the key. This insures a tightened joint when driven home. Consequently, the keys are cut one at a time on the table saw. Part of the jig kit is a little sled that has the 1 degree built in. So, I run my 1 1/2" x 5/8×12" stock through the saw. Now, the dovetail bit is a 14 degree bit. Kinda standard. That means the cut angle needs to match the router bit angle. Cut once, turn the stick over, slide it to a stop and cut the other side. Out comes the Wixie to set the table angle…yeah, it's a Shopsmith. I set the angle and make my first cut, turn the stick and make the second cut. Sumpin ain't right. The key is way too skinny at the top and way too fat at the bottom. Out comes the wixie again. Yep, everything checks out. After, about 45 minutes of Trial and Error cutting and setting the table by eye and rapidly running out of stock, it finally dawned on me. Forehead slap. Gene, you dumb a$$. A 14 degree bit is 7 degrees on each side. NOT 14 degrees. 
Time for a Scotch.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill, run them over to Marty. He can weld them for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Bring it on over, I've got another welder on it's way over here, we can git the boy weldin' too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Believe it not Gene, I understood that…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gene, I can appreciate that "time for a scotch". We made a recent trip to Gatlinberg and it's time for a sip of shine. )


----------



## boxcarmarty

I cut my leg off and welded it back on straight today… Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, did ya git the good stuff???


----------



## bandit571

Well…we got her all graduated…..









Hand held camera…meh….Daughter did get to make a speech…









Had my grandson take a better picture….










Still needs to pass the State Board testing. 
She did have a job interview this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, she's prettier then you…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Many congratulations to bandits daughter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I cut my leg off and welded it back on straight today… Um…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I almost needed you today. I cut thru my glove with the angle grinder and felt heat on my finger. Amazingly I did not cut my finger, but I would have sworn I did.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I almost needed you today. I cut thru my glove with the angle grinder and felt heat on my finger. Amazingly I did not cut my finger, but I would have sworn I did.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I got a whole cabinet full of medical supplies…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought you would weld it…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another nice day here. All sunshine and 45 deg. without wind.

Sure glad you did not give me whatever is ailing you Monte. You were healthy when we were there I thought.

Congrats to the graduate Bandit. Nice to see hard work pay off.

Gene I do things like that all the time. I thought it was normal !!


----------



## mudflap4869

Congrats to Bandits daughter. Just glad she don't look like her dad.
Gene, I can't count the times that I have ruined projects by making that same mistake. I got frustrated for you, and had a shot of Irish Mist. Been several years since I had a drink and I can feel even the one.


----------



## CFrye

"Math is hard!" That is a direct quote from my son, earlier today. He feels your pain, Gene. So does his father.


----------



## rhybeka

I may not be sick, but having a sick SO should count! I haven't gotten a darn thing done all week!

Congrats Bandit! and to your daughter 

only four more hours of work for the year! better get on it :\


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

While last night was the worst I felt all week, this morning is the best.

Supposed to be really nice today with 2-4 inches of snow tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

Yay, daughter Bandit. Congrats.
Yay Monte. Stay well.
Coffee consumed, keys to cut. Cyl.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Buying a truck is frustrating. I swear the salesman is working hard to NOT sell me a truck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, tomorrow sounds like a better day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Buying a truck is frustrating. I swear the salesman is working hard to NOT sell me a truck.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Maybe it's a sign…..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers….










and CONGRATULATIONS to daughter of Bandit… this world needs good nurses.

Early dismissal for company Christmas party at the Elks club today. Last year we broke their record for alcohol sales at a single function (the jello shots were a big hit)... and coincidentally is was the best Christmas party we've had in years…. who would have thunk it?


----------



## mudflap4869

Is it Friday yet? Wait a minute,Friday is payday. I am retired and don't have Fridays, so it must be usual Monday. Broke and tired.


----------



## Gene01

It was Friday when I last checked. But, that was a couple hours ago.


----------



## GaryC

I have it by good sources that it will remain Friday for at least another 12 hrs


----------



## CFrye

> It was Friday when I last checked. But, that was a couple *years* ago.
> 
> - Gene Howe


^^^this is how I first read your comment, Gene!
Well, since I am working the next 3 days, this is Wednesday?
Had another good progress meeting with the staff at the nursing home yesterday. Although Mom is making great progress, home for Christmas (for good) is not likely. However, she can get a Day Pass and we will be spending Christmas eve at home! So thankful for all of God's blessings!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, maybe you can trade her for Jim


----------



## Gene01

> I have it by good sources that it will remain Friday for at least another 12 hrs
> 
> - Gary


Tomorrow, if it's Saturday, we'll know we were right….maybe.

Phyl's civic duty is about to end, I think. Case went to the jury yesterday.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, maybe you can trade her for Jim
> 
> - Monte Pittman


NOOOO! Where do you think I didn't learn to cook!?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just checked my calendar, my phone, my iPad and my watch. It is Friday by all accounts.
The salesman finally called and said the truck I wanted was available, so it should be on the way to the dealer today or tomorrow. Probably won't get it until Tuesday since I work Monday. Silver.


----------



## rhybeka

kicked off two weeks of vacation by coming home and flopping into a recliner with a beagle in my lap. Going to warm up enough to get into the shop!


----------



## GaryC

> I just checked my calendar, my phone, my iPad and my watch. It is Friday by all accounts.
> The salesman finally called and said the truck I wanted was available, so it should be on the way to the dealer today or tomorrow. Probably won't get it until Tuesday since I work Monday. *Silver.*
> 
> - firefighterontheside


HI O SILVER


----------



## firefighterontheside

Silver has a lot of ponies.


----------



## Gene01

How thirsty are Silver's ponies and what do they like to drink?


----------



## GaryC

VERY….....151


----------



## Gene01

> VERY….....151
> 
> - Gary


Ron Rico or Bacardi?


----------



## firefighterontheside

6.7 L Diesel
925 ft lb torque
440 ponies
Supposed to get much better mileage than my 6.4, but I have to add DEF fluid. That will be a new one for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Is it a 1 ton?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, single rear wheels 1 ton.


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, ham and beans, cornbread, and fried taters… I'm gonna need that 1ton to move my @$$ from the table…..


----------



## mojapitt

Feel much better tonight, but boss lady says that I am still resting tonight. She's a pretty tough cookie sometimes.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, can't believe you didn't invite everyone for supper.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where ya been hidin' Jim???


----------



## mojapitt

How deep is your snow Stumpy?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was sick for about a month. It's complicated. But I have also just been overwhelmed. I needed some time off.

Several inches of snow, but I'm not sure. I haven't looked outside all day. That's the kind of day it's been.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know how you keep your sanity anyway Jim


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim who?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a good night to stand by a bonfire with a scotch my friend brought.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, as in James Hamilton. We owe our existence to. He's also known as Stumpy.


----------



## mojapitt

What kind of wood ya burning Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> What kind of wood ya burning Bill?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm not sure. It was dark, but judging by the smoke it was definitely wood.


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## mojapitt

It's well deserved Stumpy. For some reason I thought you mentioned it before. Maybe you mentioned that you were nominated. Either way, honored to know you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I might have mentioned it here when I found out about it. I don't recall. I was keeping it quiet most places.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember. You did mention it. Congratulations Stumpy. You deserve it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ok then. I deleted the post.


----------



## JL7

*Hey Stumpy…..that's cool and well deserved…..*


On a lighter note- I won the "40 Under 40" award this year, for innovators in the woodworking industry. I couldn't make the awards ceremony at AWFS in Las Vegas, but I got the plaque today. (Just in time, since I turn 40 in April). I'm not sure I deserve it, but since there aren't a lot of awards out there for woodworkers, I'll take it


----------



## mojapitt

You are allowed some self-promotion occasionally Stumpy


----------



## mojapitt

In fact, I believe that you should post it in the opening credits to the thread. You earned every bit of it.


----------



## GaryC

SUCKS


----------



## mojapitt

Ooooooooowwwwwwwwww!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mr. Stumpy,
CONGRATULATIONS!!!
A well earned and greatly deserved award and recognition.
Glad that associating with this motley crew here….
DIDN'T throw you out of contention!!!


----------



## bandit571

BTDT…12…..


----------



## GaryC

FYI




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1174974489269328


----------



## diverlloyd

Gary do you want the pain going in, inserted or during removal at shop or hospital? I would go for a 3,5,6,1 but I do have quite a high pain tolerance. At least it's wood and not metal, a metal sliver that size I would double my numbers. The metal conducts the electric charges from the nerve endings making more pain in my experience.


----------



## Gene01

Jim Beam and Pepsi?


> ?
> After it's poured, then what


?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hellooooo…...anybody here.


----------



## mojapitt

I am here. Really bad cold and all. 4 cedar chests and 2 tables to finish for Christmas. But I am watching y'all.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not there but….
I am here….
Just don't know where here is!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> I m not there but….
> I am here….
> Just don t know where here is!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I have been where you are Randy, but I am not sure either where it is.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Well we finally got some snow here in town. Maybe an inch or so and 30 deg. Supposed to get to 42 today so it may not last long.

What are you doing with whiskey at 5 o'clock in the morning Gene? Just making sure you do not catch whatever Monte has?

Busy in the shop doing Christmas orders and rebuilding more cabinet doors. Have several gifts of my own to work on so guess I better get after it.


----------



## bandit571

Grand-Daughter wanted Chinese for her Birthday Lunch…...Burp…...

Randy: I am never lost, as people are always telling me where to go, anyway. Also, I am never late, nor am I early, I arrive precisely when I mean to…..


----------



## Gene01

Mark, no whiskey for me this morning. Especially not Jim Beam and definitely not with Pepsi. Yuk!


----------



## GaryC

Randy…you ain't here…you're there. I'M HERE.


----------



## mudflap4869

Jim Beam? Pepsi? Never in my house. 
Gary, I don't have precise pain measurements for that. But I have had experience with it. If I recall correctly it went up to about level 1099 on the shucky-darn (cleaned up a wee bit) scale.


----------



## GaryC

I don'y do Jim Beam. Don't do Pepsi either. That wasn't the point. Oh well….
Jim, I did it too, way back when I was a kid on grampa's farm. He chased me for quite a while trying to take it out.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Stumpy!
Gary, that's one way to empty your bladder! I'm referring to the splinter not the drink.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps…

Company Christmas party was fun…. but then again, most any party is fun after 5 Jack and Gingers :^)
The bonus formula changed for the better this year, so that helped perk people up as well.

Of course all of today's planned productivity went south as I nursed a headache…

Bean soup for lunch is coming back to haunt me … actually, it's haunting Mrs. Mainiac :^p

Feeling better now so it's off to the shop to seal and stain pine boards.

Stumpy…. congrats on the award. You've earned a little recognition.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I am here. Really bad cold and all. 4 cedar chests and 2 tables to finish for Christmas. But I am watching y all.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, my hat's off to you Sir! I only had to do *one* chest, started two weeks ago and I'm just today putting the finish on it. I named it the "fix it" chest. One of those projects that everything I do, one step later I have to fix it! Hopefully in a way that says "I meant to do that" LOL


----------



## jeffswildwood

Speaking of drinks, me and the Wife sampling some moonshine in Gatlinberg a week ago. Yea, I bought some. Maybe that's the reason my chest project is taking so long!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, the style of chest I am building is extremely simple. Otherwise they couldn't be done in time. 4 sides, bottom and lid. No panels, trays drawers, etc.


----------



## mojapitt

You need to sample some of Marty's. I hear tell it'll fire you up.


----------



## mojapitt

I managed to fill cracks and sand Andy's bench without ruining any names. I know I was surprised.


----------



## bandit571

Heading out in a little bit…going to go and watch the new Star Wars movie…..


----------



## bandit571

if'n ye have enough of this….things will look just like this picture….DAMHIKT


----------



## Festus56

> I managed to fill cracks and sand Andy s bench without ruining any names. I know I was surprised.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is a good thing but I still have them all saved in my laser files just in case !!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> if n ye have enough of this….things will look just like this picture….DAMHIKT
> 
> - bandit571


That's how things look to me all the time.  Did I mention I need glasses? I can't even read a tape measure without them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam and Sean in their new truck. My neighbor just left my driveway with my old truck. Kinda sad, but we will see it all the time. He was really excited.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Sweet!


----------



## Festus56

That is nice Bill !!


----------



## mojapitt

It's Purdy Bill


----------



## Mean_Dean

Has Randy been tending the bar around here, or has he been slacking off like usual…......?!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean!

Um, he's slackin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome back Dean.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Dean. Been just bartending for the lady and myself lately


----------



## mojapitt

Starting to snow again


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi Dean….
I'm here doing what I do best….
A whole lot of nothing!!!


----------



## bandit571

movie was worth the price of admission…..


----------



## CFrye

Nice truck, Liam and Sean!! Make sure your dad takes good care of it for you. How's your Mom? Any news from your uncle?
Howdy, Dean!
Jeff, just how much sampling did y'all do? Heeheehee
William got some osage orange to turn. He said he knew it was hard, just didn't expect concrete! LOL
Good to know (about the movie), Bandit. Might take the boy to go see it.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, really slick. It's almost black. 
That Gatlinburg Ole Smoky White Lightning is darned good stuff. Marty's is jist a tech better, though. Might be a bit stronger, too. And reeely smooth.
Phyl's been baking cookies since 03:30 this morning. Around 04:30, the aromas woke me up. Nothing like warm cookies with coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Body is slowly getting back to "normal" for what that is worth.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. 
Monte, I'm happy you're feeling better. Is it still snowing?
Candy, BIL and SIL have moved back in a few days ago. They got the house all cleaned inside and with filters are able to keep the air inside clean. They said it's still very smoky outside. Neighbors have returned as well. The fire is still going and getting bigger. Winds have died down, but are likely to return when next cold front comes in. Cindy is all better from her stomach bug. She's making chocolate muffins now. Oh, and BACON.

I learned last night that I can open my truck windows with my remote. I'm sure I'll learn more today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

mornin'.....


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bill, we bought an Equinox a few months ago. I was thrilled when I learned I could start it with the remote! Warm it up and never leave the living room. I had to turn off the remote rear gate opening. It kept opening when things in my pocket would push the button. I would look out and the back was open.

Marty's brew is sounding good. Like I used to get in the mountains of West Virginia in my younger days.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was gonna hunt trees today, but don't think the rain will hold off…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, what kind of trees ya huntin?


----------



## mojapitt

Final coats of lacquer will be applied to Andy's bench today. Then I will brace the legs and bubble wrap it for it's journey. So Candy, you'll need a torx bit to remove the braces when it gets there. I should know tomorrow a projected arrival time.


----------



## mojapitt

For some reason, thinking of Marty hunting reminded me of other great hunters…....










Or


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, what kind of trees ya huntin?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wooden ones… Got my eye on a walnut, maybe a maple…..


----------



## mojapitt

Now there's a thought, maybe woodworkers should use walnut trees for Christmas


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you would need 2 walnut trees, 1 to turn into ornaments on the lathe, and the other to hang decorations on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit needs to get busy sharpening some hand planes, we're gonna need plenty of thin shavings for garland…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be vawy vawy quiet…..Marty's hunting walnuts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, we bought an Equinox a few months ago. I was thrilled when I learned I could start it with the remote! Warm it up and never leave the living room. I had to turn off the remote rear gate opening. It kept opening when things in my pocket would push the button. I would look out and the back was open.
> 
> Marty s brew is sounding good. Like I used to get in the mountains of West Virginia in my younger days.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Mine will not start the truck. I'm ok with that. I used to work with a guy who had remote start. I would go outside to my truck during the day and Steve's truck was running. Who knows how long it had been running. He accidentally started it with his keys in his pocket.


----------



## bandit571

My van remote is so old…...it has quit working…..$300 for a new one? NOT.

Marty: Keep the rain over your way…..too many road trips today to have to deal with wet, freezing roads….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have you tried replacing the battery bandit. It's usually a watch battery like a 2023 or other.


----------



## bandit571

> Have you tried replacing the battery bandit. It's usually a watch battery like a 2023 or other.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yep, new battery…still no signal out of it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife has a remote starter. She pushes me outside and I go start her car.


----------



## Gene01

We would have loved remote starters when we were working. Now, we just wait till it warms up a bit. Nothing's so pressing that it can't wait a few hours…...or days.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have an app on my phone for starting my truck, I send Debbie a text saying ''go start my truck'', she sends one back saying I forgot to pay my bill…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Chilly 20 degrees here this morning. Maybe an inch of snow total for the weekend and it all should go away today at 39 for a high.

Good to get the bench done Monte. Hope the freight people take care of it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit the wife's had the same issue and it was the buttons not making contact on the circuit board. I took the button pad out and super glued aluminum foil to the back of the buttons. It took two layers but it has worked ever since and she is happy with not paying the money for a new one.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> movie was worth the price of admission…..
> 
> - bandit571


I'm conflicted on this one Bandit….I didn't hate it, but I'm not in love with it either.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, here's one for you to chime in on.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/17158

Stumpy, good to see you're back.

Bandit, congrats to the recent grad.

Anyone else I've missed, I apologize


----------



## mojapitt

Got the rest of the cedar planed. Now my back really hurts.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Got the rest of the cedar planed. Now my back really hurts.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


But your shop smells amazing!


----------



## mojapitt

It probably does Mike, but with my cold, I couldn't smell a dead skunk right now.


----------



## CFrye

> Bandit the wife s had the same issue and it was the buttons not making contact on the circuit board. I took the button pad out and super glued aluminum foil to the back of the buttons. It took two layers but it has worked ever since and she is happy with not paying the money for a new one.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Wish I'd known that about 3 months ago! Oh well. My remote wasn't as much as Bandit's. Worth every penny when herding all the gimps around here! Mine just locks/unlocks the doors.


----------



## bandit571

I can just walk up to the van, and use the key to unlock. Then I can use the buttons on the inside to do anything other chore.

Christmas Dinner at Mom's tonight….now getting everybody back home….


----------



## Mean_Dean

So what's new around here?


----------



## bandit571

Same old-same old….


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, for some reason when I think of you, you're sitting in a hot tub sipping the good stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

You can come join us in Iowa next June. Closer than Virginia to you.


----------



## mojapitt

Long slim tabletop glued up.


----------



## mojapitt

Neighbors came for a visit


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, for some reason when I think of you, you re sitting in a hot tub sipping the good stuff.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, haven't spent any time in the hot tub this last year, since I've had a health issue I've been dealing with. I had a PICC line in my left arm (Candy will know what that is) for treatments, but it was removed this last Tuesday, so I'm able to sit in the tub again. (And shower without wearing a long shower glove!)

I have, however, been sipping some fine Kentucky bourbon once a week (just 1.5oz) and have enjoyed that!


----------



## mojapitt

I understand your picc line. My dad pulled his out twice when he was in the hospital. Nurses hated him.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dean, a PICC line is no joke! Tough stuff. My Mom had one when she was in the hospital the last time. Tough putting it in but then they didn't have to keep sticking her for meds and blood draw. Hope your OK buddy!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I understand your picc line. My dad pulled his out twice when he was in the hospital. Nurses hated him.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's very dangerous…...

Did he pull it out deliberately?

There is a risk of infection with a PICC line (which is why the nurses wanted to get mine out as soon as the doctor ordered). To pull it out deliberately would actually take some work. While the hubs (mine had 2-a blood return hub which was red, and a purple one) are out where he could handle them, he'd have to remove the dressing covering the insertion site, which needs adhesive remover to get the adhesive to release, then he'd have to pull the line out by the hubs, and would bleed from the insertion site. If he had low platelet counts, he could get into real trouble….... It takes the nurses well over 5 minutes just to change the dressing.

Installing a PICC line is an involved process, which takes about 25 minutes, and requires careful measuring and placement, followed by a chest x-ray to make sure the end of the line is just above the heart. However, it involves some very good drugs (Atavan, if I remember right)-you could get run over by a truck-and not only would you not feel it, you wouldn't care.)

There is process for removing a PICC line, which involves preparing the insertion site so that it's sterile, preparing a gauze dressing, with some sort of red goop on it, and then the actual removal. The nurse has you recline back in the chair, and since there's a risk of a air embolism getting in through the insertion site, she has you bear down, like you're lifting a heavy weight. While you're bearing down, she pulls the PICC line out in one quick, smooth motion, followed by covering the insertion site with the gauze dressing. A sterile dressing cover is then placed over the gauze dressing, which must be left on for at least 24 hours. Then you can remove the dressing with adhesive remover the nurse sends home with you.

If your dad didn't do all of that, then I can see why the nurses would be upset….....


----------



## mojapitt

My dad was somewhat delusional at the time. Unfortunately, he continuously outsmarted the nurses he had. That bunch were not very attentive.


----------



## mojapitt

Honestly, does cough syrup have to taste like really bad schnapps?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, a PICC line is no joke! Tough stuff. My Mom had one when she was in the hospital the last time. Tough putting it in but then they didn t have to keep sticking her for meds and blood draw. Hope your OK buddy!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


There is a procedure for everything involving a PICC line. The line requires regular care and maintenance, from changing the dressing weekly, to flushing the line every time it's used. Occasionally, the line gets clogged, and the nurses have to unclog it with various devices (a pusher-puller, or just pressing harder on the big syringe), or use clot-buster, which gets injected into the hubs until the clog disintegrates. Clogs hardly every happen-only twice to me in the 10 months I had the PICC line.

Also, the dressing needs to stay dry, which is why no hot tubing and why you must wear a long, plastic shower glove in the shower. The line needs to get flushed and the dressing changed every week, regardless if it's used or not. Since my lab draws are down to once per month, the cost of keeping the line exceeded the benefits. The nurses love PICC lines, since all they have to do is flush it, and hook their equipment up to it, and they're all set. The benefit to the patient is not getting poked with needles. Did I mention I hate needles…..........!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Honestly, does cough syrup have to taste like really bad schnapps?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've got some stuff that is for medicinal purposes only…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No trees harmed today due to rain…..


----------



## mojapitt

How is the sawmill Marty?


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like starting Wednesday night we go into the deep freeze for a while. 4-8 inches of Bills snow and below zero temperatures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, have you joined the forestry forum. There's lots of good info over there. Especially in the sawmill forum.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I don't get out much these days, is it just down the hall and to the left???


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, it's in the forest. Any forest.


----------



## mojapitt

There's wild animals in the forest


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm waiting on my brother to make some parts…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hope your brother is faster than mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that thread Mike. I didn't have much to say.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did notice today that I cut myself down in height to a 26 inch log, which shouldn't be no biggie, it'll just be the first cut…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> There s wild animals in the forest
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Like your neighbors? Those vicious deer


----------



## mojapitt

That's still a plenty big piece of wood Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hope your brother is faster than mine.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


He is making the mounts for the blade wheel axles…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a pretty big log. How wide can you cut?


----------



## mojapitt

There might be ephalumps and woosels


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd go into the Marty-Mizer business but ya can't find fast help these days…..


----------



## rhybeka

todays synopsis - was supposed to go see last of the jedi with friends and ended up at urgent care with the wife. Diagnosis: pneumonia. Spent the rest of the afternoon cleaning the house. friends went and rescued meds and groceries (thankful stuff can be paid for online now) and delivered to the house. managed to get all of the bedding washed up and our plans reorganized for tomorrow…which still include me running around like a chicken with no head…. I can't wait for her to feel better….going on more than two weeks now… starting to be a bit ragged!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That's a pretty big log. How wide can you cut?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I have 40 inches between the rails…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there Beka…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's a big log.

Beka hope she feels better soon. Once you get pneumonia, you're very susceptible to get it again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I've been trying to build for a 30-32 inch log…..


----------



## mojapitt

Have friends available when moving slabs that big. BTDT


----------



## boxcarmarty

Once Mark gets the mounts done, I'll be able to install the 18 inch wheels. Then it's just the lift system, guides and blocks, and the safety shields… right Monte???


----------



## mojapitt

I better take some pictures for you before my snow gets here


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Have friends available when moving slabs that big. BTDT
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm gonna install a freight elevator in my new pole barn for moving lumber upstairs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I better take some pictures for you before my snow gets here
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, that too…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

For a 32" log, there wouldn't be much need to raise the blade that high. Will you have guide bearings? I think you're doing good.
What would Monte know about blade guards.


----------



## DIYaholic

I understand blades guards protecting the sawyer, ie: Marty….
What is going to protect the saw from Marty???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good question…..


----------



## bandit571

Bout time to call it a night….

Beka: Tell the Boss to get well soon…...

Good thing Marty's saw isn't steam powered…...he would need to hire a "fireman" to keep the steam up…...


----------



## Gene01

What am I missing. 40" wide and 26" high. One odd looking log.


----------



## mojapitt

> What am I missing. 40" wide and 26" high. One odd looking log.
> 
> - Gene Howe


It's Indiana. Things are just a little different there.


----------



## mojapitt

After Wednesday, we may not be above freezing for 2 weeks. I want to be Bills neighbor.


----------



## Gene01

Wednesday, we drop to the mid 30s. Then, it's back to mid to low 40s for several days. Nights are in the teens. 
Did I ever tell you how much I dislike cold weather? Well just in case, I HATE COLD WEATHER.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Since I have been delayed getting the bench sent, it will not be there by Christmas. So maybe Don and Nannette can time it to deliver with Jim and Candy in January?


----------



## bandit571

Morning…...Monday, about says it all….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> There s wild animals in the forest
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm in the forest a lot too, usually, I'm armed, and looking for food.


----------



## ssnvet

> I m in the forest a lot too, usually, I m armed, and looking for food.
> - MikeinSTL


I'm armed as well… I keep a left arm and a right arm with me at all times.

:^p


----------



## mojapitt

Bored, Bored, Bored, Bored, Bored,


----------



## diverlloyd

I don't remember who it was who gave me a link to a puzzle box but thank you and here is what I came up with.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/352481

Monte I'm with you it's rainy out and boring even my dog went out and then looked at me to come back in and take a nap.


----------



## mudflap4869

I was born out of wedlock! And remained single for several years thereafter.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I m in the forest a lot too, usually, I m armed, and looking for food.
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> I m armed as well… I keep a left arm and a right arm with me at all times.
> 
> :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


OK, that's funny. Nicely done.


----------



## diverlloyd

What is on the dinner menu tonight?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Dinner? It's not even lunch time yet!


----------



## mojapitt

Weatherperson is now saying 6-10 inches of snow Thursday. Gonna need to wash his mouth out with soap.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Weatherperson is now saying 6-10 inches of snow Thursday. Gonna need to wash his mouth out with soap.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe ice melt would work better?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let it snow.

I welded for the first time ever today. See if you can guess which weld is mine and which one Tony did. Tony finished all the welds and got my loader together.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill you was moving to fast sing a slow song in your head while you do it to get a tempo. Then as you are making a bead look at the back side to see that you are making a nice pattern. If you are doing it right the sound should be a solid sound then a small pause in sound as you are moving forward out of the puddle and back to solid when moving back to the puddle. Also clean the metal clean metal makes for a better weld.


----------



## mojapitt

So my metal guy who is supposed to be making a coffee table base this week for me just called and asked if I knew Christmas was Monday. I pointed out that it was kind of a tradition. Then he said he wouldn't finish this week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure AJ. Sounds very possible. I don't know what I was doing. I had a hard time seeing what I was doing.


----------



## 000

> Final coats of lacquer will be applied to Andy s bench today. Then I will brace the legs and bubble wrap it for it s journey. So Candy, you ll need a torx bit to remove the braces when it gets there. I should know tomorrow a projected arrival time.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Regular nitrocellulose lacquer, or pre-cat?

If not pre-cat, you really should try it. I think you would like it. It's a much better product, nicer finish feel and more durable also.
Just as easy to use as nitrocellulose…Less coats, better build, can wrap and pack the next day.

I prefer the dull rubbed sheen from Sherwin Williams.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill if you couldn't see and want to get into welding they make different lenses they make one that makes the weld a green tint , blue and a plastics lense that makes it red I prefer the blue or the red and the shade should be as dark as you can see with I use a 14 with tinted safety glasses. Most would use a 9 or 10 for mig welding. I'm not a fan of the electronic lenses. Oh and if you take soap stone and run it on one edge that you are welding it will help you see the edge but do just one edge and not both.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have a mug welder here at the firehouse that I would like to get a little better at using, but I don't see myself buying any equipment myself.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well bill if we ever get to meet up remind me and I will bring you a hood I have plenty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill you was moving to fast sing a slow song in your head while you do it to get a tempo. Then as you are making a bead look at the back side to see that you are making a nice pattern. If you are doing it right the sound should be a solid sound then a small pause in sound as you are moving forward out of the puddle and back to solid when moving back to the puddle. Also clean the metal clean metal makes for a better weld.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Aj, stop by, I got some work for ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, dinner was left over meatballs with sauce on a sammich…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Talked to Mark earlier, finally got the laser finished and the software downloaded. Gonna give it a test drive tomorrow…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty work isn't a good word to use but if you need help just let me know. As long as I'm feeling up to it I can help also I can't be held responsible for the welding machine. I have a track record with most machines not lasting long with me using them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went down to the farm and got a bigger welder, gotta drop a 50amp receptacle now fer it so I can finish this mill…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I have burned up numerous welders from little Lincoln migs,big 3 in 1 lincolns,the tombstone lincolns, miller dynastys,xmts,gas powered and the "unbreakable" Miller Phoenix(4 of those) and 3 powercons also some unbranded stuff also. I was told I was a to hard on them but I was also tig welding most of those at 350+ amps. I like to turn it up to 11 burn it in hot and burn it in once.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day here. Up to 50 this afternoon and still 43 out there. Going to get cold this weekend. Go figure, we are planning on going back to my sisters place in SD at around 10 deg. Along with the cold going to get several inches of snow they say.

Bill I am with you. My dad taught me the basics of welding when I was young but just never got the hang of it. But I can still run a cutting torch without any problems.

Busy in the shop lately with Christmas projects and a few orders from our Etsy store. Not going to get all my things done in time. Guess it's not the first time I have been behind this time of year. Haven't even started on Jamies yet. Just hope she keeps feeding me.


----------



## mojapitt

Jbay, I use precat lacquer. Not from Sherwin Williams though. Their manager is a sphincter muscle. Hospital dropped them after 35 years recently also.


----------



## mojapitt

I can usually make a weld hold, but it won't win any beauty contest.


----------



## diverlloyd

I can weld just a little bit


----------



## 000

> Jbay, I use precat lacquer. Not from Sherwin Williams though. Their manager is a sphincter muscle. Hospital dropped them after 35 years recently also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good to hear!
I'm getting ready to switch (or at least try) ML Campbell's High Performance WW Pre-Cat Clear Lacquer, 
I've heard it's as good, or better than SW.


----------



## bandit571

Wake up! Monday is over….time to get moving on a Tuesday morning….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

I am not ready for Christmas


----------



## jeffswildwood

Put the final coat of finish on the chest I was working on. Done! One more small project, (a sign) and my orders are complete! Really pushed the deadline this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Time to clean the house for a Christmas gathering. We do that about once every 5 years.


----------



## mojapitt

> Good morning. Time to clean the house for a Christmas gathering. We do that about once every 5 years.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You have a gathering every 5 years or you clean your house every 5 years?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes.


----------



## ssnvet

> I welded for the first time ever today. See if you can guess which weld is mine and which one Tony did.
> - firefighterontheside


Trust me… yours looks better than my first welds.

I bought an old Buzz Box at a garage sale and proceeded to make ugly metal buggers for the first edition of the fork attachment on my tractor (the second incarnation was fabricated by a friend and looks great). If I ever build a saw mill, I'll have to invest in a auto-dimming visor, as I had a very hard time flipping the shield down as I struck the arc.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me too Matt. The only way I could do it was to ho,d the wire up against where I needed it, then flip down the shield and pull the trigger.


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty quiet here. Everyone must be giddy with holiday excitement.


----------



## CFrye

Just leaving for work, here, Monte. Been chatting with William, he's turning some beautiful bowls outta that hedge he got!
Maybe welding will be my next passion. I'd love to learn blacksmithing but don't have the arm for it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cleaning Monte….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill why are you cleaning Monte???
Nevermind, I don't need any details!!!


----------



## mojapitt

My wife (who's totally awesome) is extreme OCD. Most of the time it's great.


----------



## mojapitt

> Bill why are you cleaning Monte???
> Nevermind, I don t need any details!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Because a firehose was required


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill why are you cleaning Monte???
> Nevermind, I don t need any details!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Because Monte asked and I'm a nice guy.


----------



## bandit571

Was out and about twice today…..Doctor's App this morning…Rust Hunt this afternoon…










Nicholson "MAGICUT" Rasp….









A #4 and #5 bit for a brace ( 4/16", and 5/16")










Millers Falls No. 24 saw set.

Did see some HIGH PRICED stuff…..Stanley No. 72 Champfer plane…$200….A Stanley No. 80 and No. 81 scraper planes..$100 for the pair….after those three….I walked away to another stall…

Saw set was $8, Drill bits were a $1 for the pair …rasp was $2…..not too bad of a day…


----------



## Mean_Dean

As some of you may know, I'm an amateur naval historian. My main focus is on my Dad's ship, United States Navy heavy cruiser, USS Chicago CA 29.

I've been rooting around the Internet and discovered some new (for me) photos:

USS Chicago CA 29, entering Sydney Harbor, Australia, 31 May 1942









Here's what happens when a 10,000 ton heavy cruiser collides at flank speed with a midget submarine:

IJN midget submarine M-21, after collision with USS Chicago CA 29, Sydney Harbor, 1 June 1942


----------



## mojapitt

You do great research Dean


----------



## mojapitt

Passed a group of motorcycles coming home. Guess it is almost 30°.


----------



## bandit571

Dean: Just watched a Youtube video about the turret gun crew ON the CA 29…...They didn't say which turret. Showed them loading all three guns…...showed how the shells went into the hoist, the powder gang hauling the powder casings, and quite a few other scenes.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, I would love to see that video! Can you post a link?

FYI, Dad was gun captain, left gun, Turret 3.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure how to post a link…will try..

Not sure IF this is the right one, but..




 at least that is what comes up when I ask about "share"...


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit copy the web address and paste it in the box.


----------



## 000




----------



## jeffswildwood

> As some of you may know, I m an amateur naval historian. My main focus is on my Dad s ship, United States Navy heavy cruiser, USS Chicago CA 29.
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, my father was Navy in WW II. His ship was LST-554. I've done a bit of searching over the years on this one also. Many years later I too was in the Navy. 1975-1978. Years before I joined the National Guard.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, and Jbay, thank you so very much! I've never seen this film before, and it's truly remarkable!

While digging around on YouTube, I found this video as well. It's a higher definition version of the film.

Interestingly enough, the film shows the operation of Left Gun, which was Dad's station. I know this because the Gun Captain has the damp sleeve on his left arm. The Center and Right Gun Captains wore the sleeve on their right forearms. Of course, this film could have been shot in any of the three main battery turrets-wouldn't it be something if that were Dad in the film?

The sleeve is used to wipe the face of the breech block free of any embers which might be on it. An ember could accidentally ignite the bags of cordite before the breech block was closed, and kill everyone in the gun house.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Jeff, that's great that you're researching your dad's service. I can suggest several sites for historical research, but start here

Did you serve aboard ship while in the Navy? Any interesting stories to share?!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent more time on the phone with Mark this evening, the best I can do is burn a dot in plywood. I'll play with it more tomorrow…..


----------



## MontanaBob

I was a radioman aboard the USS Niagara Falls AFS-3. About midnight I was just getting off duty and hitting the rack, when GQ goes down. Get back to the radio shack in time to hear a pilot holler over the speaker. ( What the Hell are you shooting at me for) He was US Air Force, and he was putting sidewinder missiles into The HMS Hobart, a Australian ship…. Not a good night…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may try the T2 software that Gene had to use…..


----------



## rhybeka

Here and somewhat accounted for!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I was a radioman aboard the USS Niagara Falls AFS-3. About midnight I was just getting off duty and hitting the rack, when GQ goes down. Get back to the radio shack in time to hear a pilot holler over the speaker. ( What the Hell are you shooting at me for) He was US Air Force, and he was putting sidewinder missiles into The HMS Hobart, a Australian ship…. Not a good night…...
> 
> - MontanaBob


Bob, thanks for the story!

I did a little reading on that incident with HMAS Hobart D 39-these kinds of friendly fire incidents are no bueno…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, is it a DOT matrix printer?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, learn your laser well. I want to get one next year and I will have some really dumb questions for you.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another decent day here and maybe one more tomorrow before the chill and snow.

Lasers are great when they work. The people across the big water do not give out much info, just have to do a lot of trial and error. I did not know there was better software until after I finally had mine running. It has done everything I asked it to do ever since so haven't upgraded.


----------



## rhybeka

Anybody know if the local craft stores sell decent box hinges? I'm looking at ordering through woodcraft but may take too long. Was going to look at lowes/hd but am avoiding brass hinges. It may be moot as the wood is only 1/4" thick.

/EDIT/ never mind - hoping Lowes actually has them in the store


----------



## rhybeka

Bad time to be looking for a specific pen kit!  nothing like last minute maker stress. Hehehe


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dean, thanks for the link. I finally found a picture of his ship, LST-554. It's the only one I have been able to find. I have not done much research for quite a while. I was doing family tree work years ago. I need to get back into it. I was with the air wing during my years but made two deployments. One on the USS Nimitz, actually it's first deployment. Another on the USS Enterprise. I do have quite a few stories, I'll have to think back on that time and find some to share.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is it a DOT matrix printer?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I'm not sure what it is, everything is written in Japanese or Chinese or Hong Kongese or…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, it's an opportunity to learn a new language


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm lookin' for this Rosetta Stone chic…..


----------



## mojapitt

Go have Chinese food for lunch and see if the cook can help you


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty's looking for a chic called Rosetta.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty ask Stumpy he is into pointillism.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just jumped the fence and got me some of that T2 Laser stuff that Gene has, waiting for the key codes now…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, 
Here's a very good tutorial for T2.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cold this morning and white showers starting today. Guess our fall weather is done.

Sure Marty, now you and Gene are going to make me get that good stuff just to keep up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Gene, I'm gonna need it…..

Mark, I put the code in and it's still not working, I may be callin' ya again later. Grrrrr…..


----------



## Festus56

Wondering if your cable between the laser and puter is all good?


----------



## mojapitt

Take notes Marty, I am thinking up questions


----------



## mojapitt

Doesn't Stumpy have a video on this?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Wondering if your cable between the laser and puter is all good?
> 
> - Festus56


I'll dig up another cable and try it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm hungry. Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m hungry. Is it lunchtime yet?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Wheat thins and pickled eggs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Software isn't seeing com port, that was the problem with the other software. Uninstalled devices and updated ports in device manager and rebooted… No difference…..


----------



## ssnvet

I see there are a lot of nubby shipmates on the forum.

Mr. Bill…. every time I tried the position stick - flip visor down - strike arc trick, my rod would stick. I'm guessing that I was too chicken to turn the heat up high enough… or the rods were old and degraded.

Office Christmas potluck lunch today. Should I start complaining about how much I over ate now or later?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can anyone explain this???
Device USB\VID1A86&PID7523\6&23145bbf&0&3 requires further installation.


----------



## Festus56

Can't help there Marty. When I was having problems awhile back with mine it was the double USB adapter was bad. Did the same thing yours is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was an older timestamp, that wasn't it…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to convince my wife that the Strep throat I gave her (me last week) isn't part of her Christmas present.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Laptop has 2 USB ports, com 1 and com 3…..


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, were you on Facebook yesterday? I didn't find it.


----------



## Festus56

Jamie is babysitting the Granddaughter and cooking. Guess who has to go to the grocery store for her?


----------



## mudflap4869

Try pepperoni, a sliced apple and some Gouda cheese for lunch. We have that quite often and enjoy it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's no Gouda, Jim, I'm having a salami and turkey sandwich.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, try describing your problem on the benbbox forum. It's hosted by the guy who developed T2.


----------



## ssnvet

I can't believe I ate the whole thing….

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, thanks for the link. I finally found a picture of his ship, LST-554. It s the only one I have been able to find. I have not done much research for quite a while. I was doing family tree work years ago. I need to get back into it. I was with the air wing during my years but made two deployments. One on the USS Nimitz, actually it s first deployment. Another on the USS Enterprise. I do have quite a few stories, I ll have to think back on that time and find some to share.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff, you're right about one thing-photos of USS LST-544 are hard to find! Haven't located one yet through my usual sources, but I'll keep an eye out.

Interestingly, I found a video on YouTube which was shot aboard LST-554.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is done…..Burger King, since we were out and about…..

Too nice of a day to just sit here, looking out the window…...may go and see about a few boards.

Been having a laugh at Planeman's little thread…...the Anti-Harbor Freight posters are in full stride….most of whom have never even been in the store.


----------



## DonBroussard

Son of a Navy man here too. Dad served in WWII and in Korean Conflict. His ship was the USS O. H. Ernst as a Yeoman 2/C. I'm not sure what role he served, and I can't ask him now. He passed away in 1992.

I can't claim to be a Navy man myself, since I only served for 8 days. I went to Officer Candidate School in Providence, RI in 1978 within two weeks of my college graduation. I was going to be a nuke sub commander. I even interviewed personally with Admiral Hyman Rickover, father of the nuclear Navy. After three days of marching around in long-sleeved wool shirts in 85F and equally high humidity, I washed myself out of the program. It took the USN 5 days to out-process me, so that's the extent of my Navy "career". For me to claim to be a Navy man would be stolen valor.


----------



## GaryC

Here ya go, Gene…. No Pepsi


----------



## Gene01

Much better, Gary….on both sides.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I got all my fathers service records, including his time on the 554. Also including his NJP, captains mast. Of all things, making home made intoxicants. I guess he brewed a little wine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

T2 laser software was successful. Did a test burn and filled the house with smoke, now I'm grounded to my shop…..


----------



## Festus56

> T2 laser software was successful. Did a test burn and filled the house with smoke, now I m grounded to my shop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Good deal Marty. I forgot to tell you they get upset with the smoke in the house !!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty and smoke kind of goes together.


----------



## mojapitt

Ahhhhh, the joy of a heated workspace


----------



## mojapitt

As long as you didn't burn yourself, she should be happy.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Here ya go, Gene…. No Pepsi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


I love it!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I got all my fathers service records, including his time on the 554. Also including his NJP, captains mast. Of all things, making home made intoxicants. I guess he brewed a little wine.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff, it's a good thing he didn't have a still aboard ship-wouldn't have just been Non-Judicial Punishment if the thing exploded….....

Dad got called to a Commander's Mast, which then referred him to Captain's Mast.

Chicago had her bow blown off at Savo Island (the worst blue water defeat in USN history), and eventually made her way back to Mare Island (San Francisco) for permanent repairs.

(USS Chicago CA 29, Sydney, Australia, August 1942)









It took two months to repair the battle damage to Chicago.

(USS Chicago CA 29, Mare Island, 14 December 1942)









While Chicago was at Mare Island, Dad traveled by train up to Salem, OR to visit his parents. When he was due back at the ship, he travelled again by train back to Mare Island. The train was unexpectedly delayed, and Dad was a half-hour late back to the ship. He did not miss movement. His welcome aboard party included the aforementioned Commander's Mast and Captain's mast. I guess the USN takes its punctuality seriously….......


----------



## DS

> Software isn t seeing com port, that was the problem with the other software. Uninstalled devices and updated ports in device manager and rebooted… No difference…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Did you get this resolved?
In the old days (before plug n play) this was usually an IRQ conflict.
It's rare to see that anymore. It can happen if you have two add on cards with com ports and they both want to use the default IRQ. One port would need to be reconfigured to use a secondary IRQ.
If both ports are on the same card, or, both are on the main board they usually come pre-configured.

Nowadays, it is practically unheard of to have these kind of issues.


----------



## MadJester

Hey all! Haven't been feeling up to snuff…week five of whatever funky crap I've got that is polluting my sinuses…takes all my energy just to get minimal work done, then I'm completely fatigued…anyhoo…

I did manage to pick up a sweet Baldor grinder…1/6hp…but it says "grinder" on the tag but it's actually a dental lathe for buffing (estate of a retired dentist…)...gonna have another look over there to see if there is a pedestal, but my hopes are not high for it…

I replaced the plug on it, it had the old Bakelite type and no insulator…nice and dangerous just how I like 'em, but figured I didn't want to have a visit from the local firefighters…nice enough people, but I have enough on my plate right now…

Runs like a dream, and I love the Jacobs chuck on one end…gonna enable lots of cool attachments…now, let's see if I can get the video to load…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi


----------



## Festus56

Hello Stumpy !!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dean they take it very serious. Missing movement is un-forgive-able. While in Naples Italy, after a night of indulging in lots of beer, me and my buddy went to the fleet landing. The Nimitz was anchored seven miles out to sea and we were ready to catch a boat back. We were told "sorry boys, seas to rough to run boats". We asked what we were to do, don't want to miss the ship. We had to wait there for a bus to the airport. While waiting a long time, more and more showed up. We watched as the ship lifted anchor and went over the horizon. Yea, we were scared until we got to the airport and the helo squadron flew us to the ship. At least we had no trouble, can't help rough seas.


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, I think I got all the bugs worked out…..


----------



## bandit571

Picked a few 1×6 Ash boards today…...Cut most of them in the middle, to better fit in the van









I didn't see any knots in these. 11 boards in the stack…..between 5' to 6' lengths…..$30…
Ran a few through the planer…..will see what the rest turn into…


----------



## StumpyNubs

My wife tells me not to pick my ash. Even if I'm board.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, my wife has one of those Baldor "grinders" at her office. She uses it to work on hearing aid cases.

Just left meeting with an educational evaluator who diagnosed Sean as severely dyslexic. He was ata risk for failing second grade. We needed to figure something out. Cindy has already purchased a tutoring program recommended by the evaluator and started tutoring. The next step is to get an RIP set up for him at the school.


----------



## mojapitt

Thank you Stumpy, best chuckle I have had today


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, get your ash busy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I am dyslexic. I graduated honor roll. Love or hate him, Rush Limbaugh (I don't like him personally) is dyslexic. It's not a death sentence. But he has to make the commitment to overcome it like any disability.


----------



## bandit571

Figured there is about 32bf leaning there…...need to save me pennies, so I can buy another such stack….

Need to decide what that amount of wood will build….

Bill: I have two grandsons with that.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…glad for you to have a diagnosis, hope the tutoring helps…it's got to be rough watching the little dude struggle


----------



## MadJester

Nice ash ya got there Bandit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ironically the evaluator also did a non verbal IQ test with Sean. He scored 127 which is highly gifted.


----------



## mojapitt

I was in advanced classes. But I have to read slow and really focus on what I am reading or everything just humbles up on me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, I didn't mean to say that someone dyslexic was not intelligent. I'm just now learning what dyslexia is all about. He had taken an IQ test last year and scored poorly. We knew that had to be wrong.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I didn't see where you said anything wrong. What I wanted to point out is that, like any disability, it can be overcome.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Sue, hope you feel better soon

Stumpy, how are you doing with your kitchen cabinet project?


----------



## bandit571

Something for Sue to drool over….









4" Monarch Vise. Wife's Great Uncle had this, I inherited it. Still working great. I seem to remember a "Bulldog" cast into the other side…..jaws are still like new, even…


----------



## bandit571

Might be about time to call it a night?


----------



## mudflap4869

Leg spasms aint for sissies. So why the hell am I getting them every night? ( After all I am a sissy) I thought that electroshock therapy was supposed to applied to the head, but this is completely bass-ackwards. Do you think maybe the space men are screwing with me again.


----------



## Gene01

Jim, eat bananas. Ever see a chimp with leg cramps?
Gatorade is supposed to help, too.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

No, we didn't do a Facebook Live on Tuesday , was just so busy getting Projects out the door for Christmas .


----------



## CFrye

We wish it was as easy as muscle cramps, Gene. It's a nerve problem, and we all know Mudflap has a lot of nerve.


----------



## Gene01

> We wish it was as easy as muscle cramps, Gene. It s a nerve problem, and we all know Mudflap has a lot of nerve.
> 
> - CFrye


Didn't know that. So, the reference to electroshock wasn't in jest? Like a TENS unit?


----------



## bandit571

My problem was Spinal Stenosis Lumbar…..

Morning….one day closer to the weekend…..

Boss is wanting a "Chimney Cupboard" to stash stuff in…...think skinny pantry cupboard. We'll see how this goes….

Area is 26" wide….12-13" deep…..can glue up the sides at 67" tall….and add a top shelf on to that. Thinking a single door?


----------



## mojapitt

Yesterday was 54°, now it's 10°. Not a thing of beauty.


----------



## CFrye

> We wish it was as easy as muscle cramps, Gene. It s a nerve problem, and we all know Mudflap has a lot of nerve.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Didn t know that. So, the reference to electroshock wasn t in jest? Like a TENS unit?
> 
> - Gene Howe


The reference to electroshock refers to what the spasms feel like.


----------



## Gene01

> We wish it was as easy as muscle cramps, Gene. It s a nerve problem, and we all know Mudflap has a lot of nerve.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Didn t know that. So, the reference to electroshock wasn t in jest? Like a TENS unit?
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> The reference to electroshock refers to what the spasms feel like.
> 
> - CFrye


That sounds damned painful.


----------



## mojapitt

I envision it like a localized taser shock. Sounds very unpleasant.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy,
have one of the Tens units and it helped my shoulders,


----------



## mojapitt

When do they work on your shoulder Charles?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,
Well the local Dr's tell me they cant do much. They are sending me to a specialist on Jan 16th.
There are 3 main muscles and Tendons that control the shoulder , 2 of mine have torn Tendons, and the 3rd the tendon is detached ,and unfortunately has turned under the muscle, not leaving enough Tendon to reattach . Its very questionable if it can be repaired. They are hoping a tendon can be grafted on, but who knows .
The alternative is a replacement , but that is a last resort, unlike a knee or hip , the shoulder and wrist have to articulate in so many directions, replacements just wont allow. Range of motion is drastically reduced, so for me its not an option. So we will see .


----------



## Gene01

Charles, everyone's recovery is different but, my wife lost some ROM but not a drastic amount. Mostly moving the arm backwards.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nice dovetail video James.

MudFlap, spasms suck, I get charlie horses in my abs and calves and biceps, OW. I know how they suck.


----------



## ssnvet

> ...Officer Candidate School in Providence, RI …
> - Don Broussard


BTDT. The first week was total BS with a lot of hazing. The instructors killed a kid at navy dive school while I was at OCS and they did a navy wide training stand down, until they got the message out that the abuse had to stop. Big changes were implemented… so my class didn't get to dish it out like we got it. In a warped kind of way, I was disappointed at the time. They really do screw with your head.



> Dad got called to a Commander s Mast, which then referred him to Captain s Mast.
> I guess the USN takes its punctuality seriously….......
> - Mean_Dean


I got tagged with being the investigating officer for a guy who missed ships movement and his only defense was "would of, should of, could of - but I didn't want to go". I saw more than a few Captain's Masts go down back in those years, but that was the only time I saw one of our crew members sent to the brig. And trust me, the brig at Charleston Naval Station is not a nice place. I don't think it had changed much in 200 years :^o



> - Gary


This is pure genious


----------



## Mean_Dean

From USA Today this morning:

Yes, there was so much alcohol flowing at a fraternity party in suburban Washington, D.C., *that the air in the building tested positive on a Breathalyzer*, according to court documents reported in local media.

Police raided the November party at a house in Bethesda, Md., which had been advertised online as a "Tequila Tuesday," after complaints from neighbors.

According to court documents, officers found windows covered with insulation, trash bags, beer cans and liquor bottles everywhere and a floor sticky with spilled alcohol.* When tested with a Breathalyzer, the air inside the home registered a .01.*

Sounds like my kinda party!

(Here's the article if anyone wants to read it.)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky,

I've been thinking about your shop building project and have a few thoughts. (And at my age, I thought I'd better strike while the iron's hot and get them down now. Hey, it'll happen to you, too, when you get to be my age!)

Before you pour your concrete slab, you should plan out installing the conduit and outlets for floor-mounted electrical outlets. That way you can plug in your non-moving machines (tablesaw, etc) so you aren't tripping over power cords. (You could also have your outlets on the ceiling and have the power cords hang down from them like we had in our woodshop in high school. The problem there is that if you're carrying long boards around, you can bang into the cords.)

You should also give some thought to dust collection. I don't know how you do your dust collection now, but I use a 5-gallon shop vac, and it's a pain in the butt to have to stop in the middle of planing boards to empty the thing when it gets filled up. Plus I don't know how much dust it filters out before blowing the air back into the shop. Hard to believe it's .1 microns….....

There are blogs here at LJ's about modifying Harbor Freight dust collectors so that they function pretty well. They're relatively inexpensive, and with some DIY modifications, work pretty well, as I understand. Also, Stumpy has some videos on configuring your ductwork.

Without the power cords dangling from the ceiling, you can run your ductwork for the dust collector.

One last thought: Since you're in Ohio, there may be farmers who will take your sawdust. I read an article in Wood Magazine a few years ago about that. They use it for bedding for the animals. But apparently walnut sawdust in bad for horses, so the farmers may not want that.

Anyway, hope that helps!


----------



## bandit571

Been looking at ideas for that cupboard project…...will be built in two stages…( Hey, you try to haul something as tall as you are up ugly stairs….)the base unit…..one or two doors. Opens up to show a middle shelf, and the bottom shelf. There might be a drawer, also…for the small stuff.

Upper unit will be a step-back unit, and act as a bookcase, maybe it will have a couple doors? No glass, just raised panels.

Base unit will be about…36"-38" tall, counting a glued up top. Bookcase upper unit? Ceilings in this room are 9'.....we'll see what the lumber supply is like….( hope the Boss doesn't paint the damn thing…)

Now, IF Mr. Gumption will just show up…I might get a few panels glued up….


----------



## bandit571

Dean: Party sounds like it might have been one of those "Hairy Buffalo" parties…..not that I would know anything about those sort of things….


----------



## mojapitt

I am very happy to say that I am done cutting ERC for a while. Overwhelming in the shop right now.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean: Party sounds like it might have been one of those "Hairy Buffalo" parties…..not that I would know anything about those sort of things….
> 
> - bandit571


Alright I'll risk it: What's a Hairy Buffalo pary?!


----------



## bandit571

Host sets out a large kettle inside the front door….sometimes it is even a copper kettle.

What ever comes in that door, gets dumped into the kettle…Ripple to Everclear…didn't matter. Beer was usually in the form of Pony Kegs, sitting in an ice-filled watering trough (don't ask where they got it…you don't want to know)

At Kent State where I went to a few of the parties….they always tried to get a couple of the Chemistry Majors in. Just to show off what they were "brewing up" ( again, don't even ask…..)

There was a ladle to fill your glass/mug/whatever with. Some would add fruit, some just a few blocks of ice…Details are rather sketchy, anymore…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The reference to electroshock refers to what the spasms feel like.
> 
> - CFrye


I can vouch for nerve pain feeling like electroshock, there's nothing enjoyable about it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Played with the laser some more today (in the shop).....


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Marty. I need one of those,.....I think


----------



## mojapitt

Another point of happiness, after today the days start getting longer.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone ta home? Kind of slow tonight….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Monte,
> 
> No, we didn t do a Facebook Live on Tuesday , was just so busy getting Projects out the door for Christmas .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Woah-woah-woah! You're doing Facebook Live? I gotta check this out!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Think I am nearly caught up for Christmas. Except for Jamie's stuff !!

3" of white fluffy outside but no wind today. Looks like a white Christmas now.

Looks good Marty. Let the fun begin !!


----------



## bandit571

Mr. Gumption picked a helluva time to show up…..Two planks have been hauled to the shop, handsawn to lengths needed.

A Disston D-112 did the crosscuts…..gave the right arm a workout, and I got a bit of Cardio too. Now have three blanks I need to joint the edges straight enough to glue up a panel to make ONE side. Three round trips on them stairs is also a workout…..Ash has a strange smell when it is being sawn…..like Oak, yet not quite…


----------



## mojapitt

To me, ash smells like bread dough. Probably just me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just left the symphony. Tonight was John Williams. Music from many different movies. The orchestra is amazing to watch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The bar i buikt has developed a very long crack where a seam came apart. I accounted fir some movement, but the wood must have had high moisture. I didn't check it. It came from a hardwood supplier. I will have to tear out and build a new one.


----------



## mojapitt

That sucks Bill, about the bar. We've all had one of those pa problems.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It bothers me that the seam came apart at the glue. I'm gonna stop using TB3 for stuff like that. I feel like it stays too pliable.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Charles uses TB3 for everything he does.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill is there a heating vent above it or heater? TB3 is susceptible to heat I think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure. There's a few lights hanging over it that might generate a little heat. Wouldn't think it was enough though.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah I was thinking something more substantial than that. We have a BBQ place that opened and they have very nice wood plank tables but put the big gas industrial heaters above them and the bottoms of the tables are unfinished, so all the tables are not flat anymore but are u shaped. Was your glue outdated? The color looks odd compared to what mine looks like after it's dry. Or are both sides attached to something not letting it move as a whole unit? Did that with my kitchen table and it popped a joint in the center with a good loud bang once it gave way.


----------



## bandit571

Pictures…..









Saw works great. Grain doesn't look too bad..









But, somehow, I don't think this stuff is flat sawn…









Got a couple edges jointed….









Before I ran out of "gumption".......maybe tomorrow, I can get a little bit done?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The bartop is sitting on top of mdf and is attached by screws in slotted holes in the mdf. Should have been able to move, but if the glue was weak the screws may have held stronger than the glue. Either way I need to rebuild and do a better job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks rather quarter sawn Bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all! Glad everybody is chugging along 

@Arlin I'm mulling over outlet and ducting placement now. I'm going to put in a bump out/closet for the D/C and compressor I think - it's a substantial footprint otherwise.not running anything through the concrete at least not yet.

@Bandit looks fun 

Wife finally seems to be on the mend.energy is still quite low. I've managed to finish her small pandora bracelet storage box. It's not much but I think I have the box bug now.  going to try getting the jewelry organizer finished and painted but will see


----------



## DanKrager

rhybeka, I can highly recommend from much experience pouring concrete for other shops, to put Pex tubing in the pour for radiant heat. Even if you do not have a furnace to put to it for a while, it helps any resale value immensely. To a person, including myself, the ones who did not do that have regretted not doing it. We're talking maybe 25 shops. 
IMHO shops are too dynamic to put electrical conduit in the floor. Things change and the floor plan electricals can't. It's hard to keep them clean and free of moisture and they get in the way of moving things because they are seldom in the same plane as the floor. It's your shop for now, do what you think is best. I like to think of the next owner…they will be my customer someday.

firefighterontheside, that's a bummer crack. I'd attempt a repair before rebuilding. A saw or router can make a clean dado for an inlay. Make several… and loosen the screws on the underside a tad. A washer under the screw head should turn with finger pressure. Titebond II or III should have been a best choice, so either bad glue (it does have a shelf life), screws too tight, too cold at glue up or something. A long wide plank can develop extreme internal stress over time. QS boards might be an exception to some degree. Industrial panel glue-ups are made of max 2 1/2" wide rips. There's a reason for that. Good luck.

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

11° now, hopefully get to 20° today.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Dan


----------



## DanKrager

Mornin' Monte. Just been lurking.

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

I hope to be building a couple buildings over next couple years. Definitely looking at in floor heating.


----------



## mojapitt

How deep in the floor are the pipes?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.

Hey Dan I thought of that same thing. I thought about running a router along a straight edge to plow out the crack. It's still an option. I haven't gone to take a look yet. I think the problem with that will be that I can't reach the end.


----------



## bandit571

BTW, Twerps…it IS Friday…....

Brunch is over, awaiting Mr. Gumption to show up…..hopefully not as late as yesterday….


----------



## DIYaholic

3" to 6" of the white [email protected] is currently messing up the commute to work….
I blame Bill!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Played with the gray scale setting on the laser, it shaded nicely…..

Hey Charles, Why did my yellow dye turn green???


----------



## DanKrager

firefighterontheside, a lill' hand work never hurt a woodworker… just sayin'. You know, to finish what the router can't reach.

DanK


----------



## CharlesNeil

Marty , beats me ,what dye is it , and it that also brown dye in the branches


----------



## CFrye

Hiya, Dan!
Marty, that looks great (except for the part where you stuck your paint brush in the green ink bottle instead of the yellow). Is that oak?


----------



## ssnvet

Howum Nubby Peeps…

Nephew is back from a year in Kuwait last night. He's an MP and does body guard duty for the 3 star. His fam picked up in Bean Town and stopped here for the night. We got a Boston Coffee Cake (super yummy) and I scrambled a dozen eggs with sharp cheddar for breakfast. Killed two pots of coffee this a.m. listening to his "tails from the desert". Most interesting stories were about busting soldiers for driving into Iraq to buy booze and then smuggling it back onto post in Kuwait (where it is illegal). Apparently the border is totally open with no manned crossing points, so the trip is easy, but the army takes it very serious and actually throws the soldiers in jail and prosecutes them for the deed. Times sure have changed since we filled a torpedo tube with Puerto Rican rum for duty free import to the U.S.

My BIL couldn't make the trip as he is working a homicide. Hubby and wife shot in head. Him 4x and DOA, her 2x and survived to name one of the attackers… a former employee :^( Attackers road tripped north from the Carolinas. Apparently the Mainiacs had something they really wanted. Couple ran a Med. MJ grow :^o Even when legal, drugs are a magnet for dirty deals and violence.

Packed them all up on their way north at noon and am off to the shop to stain Pine boards.


----------



## CharlesNeil

going home and put some ice on my shoulder , really over did it last week.
I have found if you put bourbon over the ice and consume it , it works much better from internally .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, it is Solar Lux dye, the stems are burnt in with a laser…..


----------



## DanKrager

Hey, Candy.

Do you have a place in the living room to store, I mean, display unusual tooling you have? 
DanK


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, be careful with the ice. Too much isn't good for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, maybe your dye is heat sensitive


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, it's red oak ply…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Charles,

Since you're a bourbon drinker, let me recommend Elijah Craig Barrel Proof, Batch #11. At 140 proof, a couple of ounces and you won't feel a thing….....!


----------



## Gene01

Charles, aren't you supposed to alternate between the cold and hot? Hot buttered rum would do.

Marty, do you think the tannins in the oak reacted with the dye? Just a guess. Wouldn't think oak ply would do that, though. For colors, you might try color printer ink. It's water based so, you can dilute, mix, whatever.


----------



## rhybeka

Dan!! You came to visit! I wouldn't mind radiant heat, but I'm already way too close to budget. I was told the whole backyard budget is only 20k, not 25k and the shed estimate is almost half that. Hopefully I've overestimated in some spots but won't know until I'm there. Have to get myself up and install some teeenie tiny hinges


----------



## bandit571

Two hours+ in the shop….I'm a sweaty mess….and need a break….working on a few pictures of what little got done…


----------



## bandit571

Pictures…was working too hard for a Friday..









Jointed a few more edges, until the gaps go away..









The Boss bought a small jug of Gorilla Glue fought with that and a few clamps…and a few cauls,,,,weighs a ton, but it is now off my bench..









Hauled three more planks to the bench, and got out the handsaw, again..









Now have enough cut to make the other side panel, and a top for the case…









May need to add a narrow strip to the top's three boards, to get the needed overhang out front. 
Quarter Sawn Ash?









I did try that frame saw…..was hard to keep it straight in the cut, wanted to lean a bit, too. Went back to the D-112…

Waiting on clamps, and I still have to joint all the edges…taking a break for now..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, food color would be a cheaper water based dye…..


----------



## DonBroussard

No shop work for me. I have company at the house today and the next few days. Planning holiday activities in this unseasonably warm weather. Second day of "winter" and it's 78F outside-air conditioner is running in the house to combat all the added heat load from cooking activities.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## mojapitt

Don, when are you going to Tulsa?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, looking at your picture, I have to believe that it's an interaction with the oak.


----------



## ssnvet

Steady snow most of the day, though only ~2" accumulated so far.

My sweetie got let out of work 2 hours early so employees could get home before the heavy snow forecast for this evening… yet got paid for a full day :^)

I got a few boards sealed and stained, but knocked off to plow the drive so she could get in.

Wood is stacked by the fireplace and we're honkering down for the weekend… and getting an early start on the celebration :^)

Some Christmas cheer…


----------



## ssnvet

And a Christmas tree…










And here's young Mr. MP










And a Christmas pup…


----------



## ssnvet

Hope you are all safe and well and can enjoy the the Lord's many blessings this Christmas…

Hug your kids and don't forget to call mom :^)


----------



## GaryC

Howdy
Hey Dan
Marty, I'd like to say something about that picture but, I don't have a smart a$$ remark right now.


----------



## ssnvet

I have a deep soul searching question…

If you sneak a shot of Tequila while your wife isn't looking, does that put you on Santa's naughty list?


----------



## bandit571

Watch for for that Tequila Sunrise…..


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, food color would be a cheaper water based dye…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That be true. So is Rit, non sugared KoolAde and children's watercolors. But, only the Rit and the ink does not fade in sunlight….AFAIK.


----------



## CFrye

Dan, in the living room and the office and the kitchen…


> Hey, Candy.
> 
> Do you have a place in the living room to store, I mean, display unusual tooling you have?
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


The, um, "display" at the moment is scattered piles of tools on whatever horizontal space is available!


----------



## DanKrager

Hi Gary. 
I hope it's not too early to wish all a Merry Christmas and at least a good start to New Year!

Carry on.

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

I working in a in law merry Christmas the mother in law made some spiced juice mixture. So I and a gentleman named jack helped the mixture along 1/2 jack 1/2 spiced mixture in a solo cup. I may work on making a couple of them before it's over. I don't drink very often but it seems like a good night to.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, it's never too early to get the party started!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I d like to say something about that picture but, I don t have a smart a$$ remark right now.
> 
> - Gary


Get back with me when you think of something…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, looking at your picture, I have to believe that it s an interaction with the oak.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've used this on oak before without issues…..


----------



## mojapitt

Have you tried it on this brand of plywood before? Maybe different chemicals in this one.


----------



## mojapitt

Shows us at 15° now. Wind makes it feel a lot colder than that.


----------



## rhybeka

Have a fire in the fireplace but it's a damp 50 ish degrees out. Wife is well enough to be getting us ready to go tomorrow while my cold has me whining a bit. I did get the hinges on her box on.

Does Danish oil require poly??


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I don't on the think it does it's just a extra layer of protection. 
Sister in law took about 15 minutes to figure out how to open the box I made and she was excited when she found out I drew her name in the gift exchange. So maybe next year the puzzle box will take extra steps.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Does Danish oil require poly??
> 
> - rhybeka


If you mix it yourself it does.

The homebrew recipe is: 1/3 poly + 1/3 BLO + 1/3 mineral spirits.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to get a coup,e inches of wet snow tonight.
Took the boys to the art museum for cub scouts today, then out to lunch with Cindy's dad and his best friend. Her dad is selling his CPA firm and retiring. He turned 70 this year.


----------



## bandit571

Weather is supposed to go into the dumpster next two days…..1-3"..maybe. I hate Snow…


----------



## DIYaholic

Foretasted snowfall: 3" to 6" 
Actual Snowfall: 9"

Tomorrow's forecast: All Day Rain turning to snow

Bill,
Feel free to come and take some home for yourself, before it gets Slushy & Mushy!!!

The entire "Overnight" freight team called out….
Had to do a "hard close" of the building….
We ended up getting out an hour early….
Cold ones all around!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill,
> Feel free to come and take some home for yourself, before it gets Slushy & Mushy!!!
> 
> Cold ones all around!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Thanks Randy. I had a few earlier.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I see what you did there….
Hope you enjoyed them!!!

BTW: We are getting another 3" to 6" of white [email protected] on Christmas day….
PLEASE direct it in your direction!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I see what you did there….
Hope you enjoyed them!!!

BTW: We are getting another 3" to 6" of white [email protected] on Christmas day….
PLEASE direct it in your direction!!!

EDIT:
Hmmmsh…..
I'ma seaing duh-ble….
Mayshbe I chould avez anutha beerz….
Watch ya thunk???


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A chilly day with snow here. Was up to 20 earlier and is 9 now. Got about 6" of snow on the ground now.

All ready to head to SD tomorrow. Will be a slow 350 mile trip I think. Roads are slick here and probably are in WY also. Might just go east into ND and then south. Nor nearly as much snow that way. Will be in Montes neighborhood if you want me to raid his woodpile for anyone.

Looks like you have the laser working great Marty. I use leather dye for coloring wood occasionally but have had some wrecks with it. Can change colors and bleed into places you do not want.

Hope to be home Sunday afternoon so will catch up then. Have a Great Christmas everyone !!


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to get 1-1/2" of Randys favorite weather. 5° now.


----------



## Festus56

If I remember them I will drop your planer blades off Monte,


----------



## mojapitt

Drive safe, it sucks out there now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

For Mark, Beka, and everyone else fixin' to travel this weekend, drive safely and have a Merry Christmas…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

More snow, frigid temperatures. I miss complaining about the heat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Looks like about 1 1/2" on the grass. As warm as the ground is, I'm sure a lot more snow than that fell. It's pretty out there though. Closest we've had to a white Christmas in a long, long time.

Randy, you still seeing double?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> More snow, frigid temperatures. I miss complaining about the heat.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, just throw a 'lil sand under yer chair and fix a Margarita…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho gang,

3" of powder last night and freezing rain in the forecast for most of today. I'll leave it set until the rain stops and then clear the slushy/crusty stuff. The hockey rink is close enough… I don't need one in my driveway :^o

Heaters are on in the shop and I put an extra scoop in the coffee this a.m. Gonna go make something.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Marty,
The only thing I can think of is the Dye , being alcohol base , has some how dissolved the char from the lazer and inter mixed …. blue and yellow make green… so im not sure why brown would give green.. very strange .Try a scrap that isnt charred and one that is and lets see what happens. 
Be interesting to find out


----------



## bandit571

Morning….crappy outside May just go hide in the shop for today…wish this stuff would have stayed above the Ohio Turnpike…..


----------



## ssnvet

Freezing rain is coming down steady now…. Mrs. Mainiac decided to venture out and keep her breakfast date with her besty. I hope the CRV gets her home safe … and she doesn't total it :^p

All pieces for the platform bed and headboard now have two coats of Pecan stain. I'm leaning towards pre-finishing the boars with the Polyacrylic and putting it on with a foam brush, as I don't want to set up to spray.

My oldest daughter the fishy monger has to work 12 hour shifts today and tomorrow, as apparently every one and their brother serves shrimp cocktail on Christmas Eve.


----------



## GaryC

I hate winter


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty,
> The only thing I can think of is the Dye , being alcohol base , has some how dissolved the char from the lazer and inter mixed …. blue and yellow make green… so im not sure why brown would give green.. very strange .Try a scrap that isnt charred and one that is and lets see what happens.
> Be interesting to find out
> 
> - CharlesNeil


I'll test it this afternoon and let ya know…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I hate winter
> 
> - Gary


I hope this makes ya feel better…..


----------



## mojapitt

That doesn't help Marty


----------



## GaryC

rubbin my nose in it??

Nice try tho


----------



## mojapitt

We're up to 7° though


----------



## firefighterontheside

We played outside in the snow a bit. I had snowball fights with the boys and they both tried sledding on the little bit of snow. As warm as it was, surprisingly snowballs and snowmen were not easy to make. We still managed a little snowman with carrot everything.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope this moves quickly East. It could be our Christmas present to Randy


----------



## mojapitt

It's official, PT Cruiser sucks in the snow.


----------



## bandit571

Bah..HUMBUG!










Welcome sign is for People…NOT that white stuff on everything…

Got a bit more done in the shop…then the camera battery died, and my back needed a rest…
Filler strip is done, all other edges have been jointed….Pizza for Lunch..


----------



## rhybeka

On our way northwest to drop the pups at daycare and continue on to family. Snow is pretty but im glad i am not driving.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I hope this moves quickly East. It could be our Christmas present to Randy
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Bah humbug…..
I don't need/want no stinkin' Christmas presents!!!


----------



## MontanaBob

Marty, that is a beautiful Trolley Car…. I checked your project page… Did you make that???


----------



## mojapitt

Managed to get to 9° today. Supposed to jump to 19° tomorrow, but only 5° Christmas day.


----------



## rhybeka

we made it to the in-laws. surprised they are due to get 2-4" of snow tomorrow and christmas day. could make travel south to the parents interesting. time to go work on my shed in sketchup.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, if you have access to a pneumatic nailer, your walls could be framed and stood in an evening.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, that is a beautiful Trolley Car…. I checked your project page… Did you make that???
> 
> - MontanaBob


Sorry Bob, didn't make that, I think Debbie found that in a garage sale…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Said I wasn't gonna make any gifts this year, but here I am burnin' one for the warped and demented extension of my family…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, I think I figured it out. I think I used that same brush on some blue dye on a previous project. Maybe I didn't get it cleaned well and it turned it green…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, did you make pointers for the board?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, did you make pointers for the board?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, why do today what you can put off 'til tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, don't look at that board unless you got yer green glasses on…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, why do today what you can put off til tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I have going on that theory all day.


----------



## mojapitt

Many of your relation will find things for you to make them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to my inlaws yesterday which is 75 minutes drive.
Went to inlaws today.
Cindy will go there again tomorrow while I'm at work.
They will come to our house on Christmas.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte and Marty the pointer is called a planchette. Marty you could get creative and put other answers besides yes and no. Like a gfy space with a magnet under it and a magnet in the planchette. So that it would attract to the spot. Good fun messing with family. I figure the same thing for me for my inlaws Christmas gift exchange I will make a couple more puzzle boxes then one year make a nice one and just glue the lid on with no way to open it.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Monte, why do today what you can put off til tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I have going on that theory all day.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I go by that theory EVERYDAY!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well I am back and was sick and even at the VA hospital for a 1.5 days. I am still alittle shakey but much better.

I HOPE AND PRAY EVERYONE AND THEIR FAMILY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

Love you guys


----------



## mudflap4869

Took MIL from the nursing home to "The Parrot" for her birthday lunch. 86 yo. She had a good day. We will take her to the Casino for Christmas Lunch tomorrow since Candy has to work Christmas day. Folks still get sick and have accidents on holidays.


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, holidays tend to bring out the real stupid in a lot of people.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, good to hear from you. Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------



## johnstoneb

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Christmas here will be spent in peace and quiet here. Wife is very sick and still contagious. No sense sharing the misery.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas Eve!
I'm hoping the sick and accidental people don't come out today. I have to work one day.

Arlin, Merry Christmas to you and yours as well.

Monte, I hope Leana starts feeling better. Sick on Christmas sucks.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Merry Christmas to all you fellow wood workers. To those who have to work, Candy, Bill, I know how that is. After working 23 years in corrections I had to spend many holidays working. I would wake my Sons up at 3:30 am to open presents so I could leave for work at 4:00 am.


----------



## Gene01

A joyous Christmas to everyone. 
Some and family are here but have to leave tomorrow. So it's Christmas today.

Tell Leana to get well.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho,

Snow, then rain, now frozen, more snow tonight and tomorrow. Our annual Christmas day pilgrimage to my wife's kin an hour away is in jeopardy.

None of my shop made gifts got finished.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, be careful up there. Looks like you and Randy are being used as the target for the storm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, we've done many different things to account for me working on Christmas. Cindy has brought the gifts to the firehouse and we opened them here. We have opened gifts on Christmas Eve and we made up a story that Santa delivers presents early for firefighter families. Next year I work on the 25th, so guess when Santa's coming.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snowing here. Just called Cindy and told her not to go anywhere. We've heard of several cars spinning off the roads around here. Shouldn't amount to much, but a dusting.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Well, I don't know if I have been a good or bad little wood worker this year, but Santa (and a wind storm) left me this present last night. Spalted maple.


----------



## DIYaholic

Three days off work….
My Buffalo Bills on TV, against N.E. Patriots….
Cold ones in reserve….
Gonna be a fine Christmas Eve day!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good morning world
> 
> Christmas here will be spent in peace and quiet here. Wife is very sick and still contagious. No sense sharing the misery.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Tell her it is eating the American food that made her sick and not to eat it anymore. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

Jeff

The end of that log is all Curl so just send it to me.  lol


----------



## mojapitt

They say we made it to 19°. I think they're lying. Kind of a Randy day.


----------



## CFrye

Merry Christmas to all! 
Hope the sick get better and the behind ones get caught up. 
Matt, I didn't even get any of my shop made gifts STARTED! They're all still in my head. Pathetic.
Snow yesterday morning changed our plans. About an inch fell and was OK to walk on the ramp to the house but not to push a wheel chair or a walker up(Mom) so we took her to the Casino for lunch then back to her room at the nursing home for gift giving. No sense in risking her to fall when she is doing so well in her stroke recovery. Jim got out of cooking so he's happy and taking a nap. I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## GaryC

I have a pretty special nephew. He stopped by here and put a plastic case in my lap and said Merry Christmas. Inside was a Sig Scorpion. Merry Christmas for sure…
Merry to y'all too


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO^^^^^


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We made it home a couple hours ago. A little over 700 miles round trip. Roads were a lot better coming home today. Yesterday was not fun for the first 100 miles. I think it was at least 19 when we stopped Monte. About the warmest we saw all day.

All my family was together except brother who moved to GA this summer and said he is not coming back in the winter. Was a good gathering along with way to much to eat. All my Christmas projects were a hit and now have orders for several more.

Hope the best Merry Christmas for Everyone and their families.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, you suck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got about an inch and a half this evening, roads was very slick getting home from my daughter…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Gary, that's nice. I love my 1911.


----------



## diverlloyd

Baked 6 dozen cookies and they are amazing. Used my great grandmothers recipe and my wife even helped. I'm pretty proud of her she did a great job. On a side note if anyone has a Kroger grocery store around I would recommend trying their roasted turkey it's by the roasted chickens. It's a turkey breast on the bone and split down the center. It really good and not bad for $9.99 it's 1lb 12oz. I have had two in two days.


----------



## GaryC

Yup… this sucker is beautiful. Gotta order more ammo


----------



## bandit571

Took Sunday and Monday off from the shop…..Happy Holidays, twerps….


----------



## mudflap4869

I hate nerve damage. Left leg dances without music. Wont allow me to sleep. BAH HUMBUG!!! Reindeer knocking holes in my roof, and I don't even have a chimney.


----------



## Doe

Merry Christmas, my friends!

Winnie wouldn't smile for Santa:








I'm humming that famous Jose Feliciano dog Christmas song "Fleas, Noddy Dog"


----------



## rhybeka

Morning and merry Christmas everyone! We are getting ready to leave and head to southwestern Ohio in a few hours. They have not had the snow we have had up north. Hopefully that means of the drive home will be clear.

@Monty, I bought a framing nailer two years ago when I build a storage shed base. Along with two boxes of nails so technically I should be set for framing

@Doe so cute and getting adult size!









My two actuallly chilling together! This never happens!


----------



## DIYaholic

*Merry Christmas!!!*

Consuming coffee & sustenance….
We got about 2" of the forecasted 4" to 8" of white stuff….
not going to get much more as it is ending soonly….
Gonna go plow & salt in about an hour….


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Merry Christmas to all…..*


----------



## jeffswildwood

> *Merry Christmas to all…..*
> 
> - boxcarmarty


And a Merry Christmas to you too Marty and everyone!


----------



## bandit571

Merry Christmas!

45 mile drive this morning, Logan County is under a Level 1 Snow thingy….maybe a fun day


----------



## GaryC

Merry, Merry ho, Ho, Ho 
gonna go shootin today


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Merry, Merry ho, Ho, Ho
> gonna go shootin today
> 
> - Gary


I hear it's reindeer season…..


----------



## mojapitt

Merry Christmas to all.

Still not going anywhere, but wife is feeling better.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, no cold ones before you plow.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, no cold ones before you plow.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That takes all the fun out of it!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Merry Christmas


----------



## DonBroussard

Merry Christmas backatcha. I got my first Starrett tool: a spring punch. I also got some Rockler fence clamps, some Grizzly router bits and a few other smalls.

Gary-I didn't get a Sig but Nannette did get a Baretta 12GA shotgun. The ducks are on high alert . . .

Mark-Glad to hear the trip went well. WAY too cold for this southern boy.

Doe and Beka-Very cute.

Beka-Drive carefully. There are a lot of nuts driving out there, and some may be driving impaired and/or texting while driving.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Merry Christmas / Happy Holiday to everyone , stay warm and safe .


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, got snow?


----------



## CharlesNeil

No snow, yesterday it was 61


----------



## mojapitt

It's 0° now. Supposed to be -10° tonight. I would really like 61°.


----------



## CharlesNeil

its 30 today …


----------



## mojapitt

I would be happy with 30° also


----------



## theoldfart

Just stopped by to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. We're inn Northern California visiting our kids and grandkids. We're also house hunting.


----------



## mojapitt

My understanding is that northern California isn't as bad as the south for prices. Still not cheap.


----------



## theoldfart

Our house in Western Mass would almost double in price out here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Merry Christmas, Everyone!


----------



## jeffswildwood

In the mountains of Virginia, we got the snow. About an inch. High of 30 today.


----------



## Festus56

Merry Christmas to All,

It is 0 deg. and snowing here. Glad we are done traveling for the holidays.


----------



## mojapitt

I have got to work in the shop (heated part). Working on tabletop.


----------



## rhybeka

Merry Christmas you all! We made it safely to mom and dads. the debate is if we will continue home tonight or tomorrow morning. I was lucky and got David Piccuto (sp?)'s bandsaw box book. @Don yeah - we've been lucky and traffic has been light.


----------



## bandit571

Back home now….roads sucked this morning, weren't too bad coming home. Have a Lowes Gift Card in my pocket, and a wireless keyboard I need to get set up. Need a nap…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry, merry Christmas to you all.
Monte and Cindy were in cahoots for my Christmas present. Apparently Cindy was listening when we were all talking about gettting laser engravers and she messaged Monte to find out what to get. That brought Mark into the espionage. Now I have an engraver to put together, but I will have Marks and Genes and Marty's help.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, take notes. I still want to get one next year and I will have lots of stupid questions.


----------



## Festus56

Enjoy Bill, I will send you the pictures of my setup. You know my number if you have questions.


----------



## johnstoneb

We had a forecast of 1" or less shoveled 4" this morning.


----------



## mojapitt

> We had a forecast of 1" or less shoveled 4" this morning.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Glad it's you and not me


----------



## diverlloyd

So how much are the engravers everyone is buying? I think I need one on my list. And is there one that will do round objects like the sides of cups?


----------



## mojapitt

The one I am looking at is $250


----------



## bandit571

Evening, People…..

May have to go to Lowes later this week….$50 Gift card needs spent…

Stuffed from the meal…..nap has been done…


----------



## ssnvet

Merry Christmas Nubbers,

6" of fresh powder this a.m. Opened presents and then plowed. Made the trip to my wife's kin and found the interstate totally clear. Back now watching The Nuttiest Nutcracker.

Gary… that was some gift!

Bill… enjoy the new laser. Sounds like fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back home with a Jack and coke and calling Christmas officially over…..


----------



## Festus56

> So how much are the engravers everyone is buying? I think I need one on my list. And is there one that will do round objects like the sides of cups?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Mine was $270 a year and a half ago. As far as curved surfaces you can do some. I have found that much over 3/16" total variation the laser beam does not stay in good focus. I have had good luck with my logo but it is only 5cm long. Did this on a 2" dia. rolling pin and did the lacing on the little 6" long football. I also personalized the football with a name and team about 3.5" x 1.25 high similar to the last pic.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, don't drink too much Coke. It's hard on you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, don t drink too much Coke. It s hard on you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Most of it cooked the ham, just trying to get rid of the rest…..


----------



## mojapitt

Wonder if Randy got all of the snow plowed?


----------



## boxcarmarty

He didn't clear my driveway, I had to drive thru an inch…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Wonder if Randy got all of the snow plowed?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I didn't plow any snow that has not yet fallen!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no idea how much cindy paid for the laser, but I know she got it on eBay. I have it mostly assembled. Just need to make the wiring hookups. Gonna go check into the software now. Mark called me and gave me some great insight. Marty sent me pictures and gave me some great instructions. Certainly couldn't have done it without them. I have many extra parts. I hope they're not important.


----------



## mojapitt

You'll get to know your laser better Bill as you take it apart and add those parts


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, if you plow the future snow, then you can sleep in.


----------



## Festus56

Extra parts will be handy some day !!


----------



## GaryC

Marty, is this yours?


----------



## bandit571

Looks like a good start….


----------



## bandit571

Been a LONG day….say "Goodnight, Gracie".....


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Gracie!!!
Sleep tight….


----------



## diverlloyd

$250 seems like one of the cheapest woodworking things to buy. I will have to look into it.


----------



## mojapitt

Wakey, wakey. Rise and shine. It's back to the real world.


----------



## bandit571

Around here….the Honda Holiday Shutdown is affecting a lot of places….Some do, and some don't offer Holiday Shutdown Pay…

Too damn cold outside…...need to send this AND the white crap east….The Snow Count down is now 7 Snow Days left for the season….

Morning…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Get to go look at some new dishwashers today. I'm excited to replace the one we have since it has not been doing well at its job for a couple months and now the heating element quit working.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Gary, was that a 9mm or 45?


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin' All! Riding back from the parentals to get cleaned up and get the car back up to Sears auto for an 11 am appointment. Going to be close!

Sounds like everybody had a good holiday 

Monte - may need to pick your brain later about trusses from Menards.


----------



## ssnvet

Merry Christmas Nubbers,

6" of fresh powder this a.m. Opened presents and then plowed. Made the trip to my wife's kin and found the interstate totally clear. Back now watching The Nuttiest Nutcracker.

Gary… that was some gift!

Bill… enjoy the new laser. Sounds like fun.


----------



## bandit571

Got about an inch on the ground outside…sun is shining….colder than a Siberian Bat's rearend….and the Boss wants to go out this morning?.....


----------



## mojapitt

Not in the mood for reality today. Actually feel well enough to be in the shop.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is a cool -5 right now but the sunshine on our 8" of snow is bright. Going to warm up to +1 later so guess it will not be melting any.


----------



## Gene01

Glad you are on the mend, Monte. How's Leana, doing?
Son and family were up for Christmas. Our DIL was getting pretty bad before they left. She'd totally lost her voice and was beginning to get nauseous as the were leaving. Knock on wood, Phyl and I have escaped so far. 
It's 52 outside but, the shop heater is on. I'm a pansy I'll admit it. But, no sicknesses yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Lena is better. Not great but better. She'll go to work tomorrow.

We're at -5, but supposed to get to +5. Glad we didn't get the snow.


----------



## rhybeka

Ouch - feel better sick people!

Talking with the wife about IF we can do a basic yet somewhat custom kitchen remodel AND my shed for 20k. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, kitchen remodel is strictly based on how lavish you want to get. You can pour concrete tops yourself and finish them. If she wants all new cabinet configurations, that's where it gets complicated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I bet you can. For the shed you are talking about, I bet you can do it.


----------



## GaryC

*Bill, it's a 45*


----------



## mojapitt

> *Bill, it s a 45*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


So you're like "Dirty Gary" now?


----------



## GaryC

.....go ahead, make my day…....


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, how's the tabletop going?


----------



## GaryC

Really slow, Monte. Wood is twisting big time.


----------



## mojapitt

To the laser folks, will it run on "Coral Draw"? I have that at home.


----------



## Festus56

I don't know Monte. I do not have that program. It will not run my autocad so I just print out a drawing and scan it into my files as a JPG.


----------



## firefighterontheside

cannot get Benbox to download.
I am gonna get the T2 software that Marty and Gene have.


----------



## mojapitt

> cannot get Benbox to download.
> I am gonna get the T2 software that Marty and Gene have.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Maybe it needs the "AndJerrybox" upgrade


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ice cream is not the answer to everything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had beer on the deck for yesterday's gathering. The temp yesterday was 29. I forgot about it. Today it's 17. I'm drinking one cold beer. I wonder what temperature it freezes at.


----------



## mojapitt

Where do you get the T2 program?


----------



## rhybeka

I'm seriously thinking on it… the floor/subfloor alone will run us 2-3k (for kitchen/living room/hall). Going to rip up the hardwood and build back up the subfloor and put vinyl flooring in. Way easier to clean up and the look has come a long way in 10 years. Not looking to change the footprint (since it would cost to move the plumbing/drains/electric), but all of the cabinets and countertop will be replaced, we'll go from a single to a double sink, and I'm fairly certain we'll add more lights. Won't need to replace any appliances though. I think I'm at least going to talk to a designer at Lowes and see if they'll come double check my measurements and such. I just put my foot down and said we're doing my shed regardless but at this rate at least the 20k will be spent both inside and outside.


----------



## bandit571

Third glue up is out of the clamps. Picked up a sanding belt by Shopsmith…36 grit. Some of these boards were not as thick as the others. Sanding belt to hog off the higher spots, THEN I can use a plane or two,

Using a brand new, wireless keyboard, right now. Even picked a new mouse pad. Lumber supplies for the project have been picked up, as well. And a splinter into the side of a finger….left a nice size hole, too.

Beka: Sometimes, the easiest change to a kitchen is to simply reface the cabinets. Also the easiest on the wallet….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I downloaded the trial version. The full version can be purchased from the trial. On the website it says they recommend to purchase the full from the trial.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My laser success so far is that I accidentally burned a dot on my kitchen island counter top. That's all I can do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may be having computer problems. I'm trying to use an old vista laptop.


----------



## mojapitt

I wouldn't do that much more Bill.


----------



## rhybeka

you may need a kitchen remodel soon too, bill 

@bandit yeah but we don't like the style of our cabinet doors, and would like to replace the uppers with taller cabinets if the soffit above can be demo'd. not seeing a reason it can't be since there isn't ducting up there.


----------



## ssnvet

This video help you guys set up the Benbox software. It sounds pretty hokey.


----------



## bandit571

I am now a dusty, sweaty mess….
Both side panels are almost as flat as I can get them. They NOW match each other for width , and length, and the ends are now square. 









I used an oldie to remove the dried glue…









Stanley #70….scrapes dried glue right off. Like it used to scrape off mailing labels on wooden shipping crates…
The 36 grit Shopsmith sanding belt seems to be working out…...

Maybe tomorrow, I can get the top panel flattened?









Have had my "Cardio Workout" for today…









Pushing one of these around, gets to be work….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> To the laser folks, will it run on "Coral Draw"? I have that at home.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, you would use Coral Draw for drawing up your artwork, and save that to your computer. Then open that up in the T2 laser software…..


----------



## bandit571

Wonder IF I should do a Blog about that Project?


----------



## mojapitt

Expected low tonight is -2°. It's currently -5°.


----------



## mojapitt

It's 40 degrees warmer in St. Petersburg Russia than it is here.


----------



## mojapitt

Is it possible for your nose to run too much?


----------



## bandit571

Any temp. below 55 degrees should be outlawed…..supposed to be -3 in the morning around here….


----------



## DIYaholic

The 7 day forecast….
single digit highs every day….
lows are in the negatives….
Don't even wanna talk about the wind chills!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Is it possible for your nose to run too much?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't think so….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heading to Grand Marais MN in the morning. It's -18 there right now.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A cool -7 deg. here. Maybe get some white stuff tonight. But maybe up to 20 tomorrow.

Bill I put mine together on Jamie's antique table. I did have a piece of 1/4" plywood under it but did smoke up the house.

Matt that is some good info on that video and his part 2. I had to learn all that stuff through trial and error. I am about the only one that has got the Benbox software to run right. I learned about T-2 after I had mine running. Was going to upgrade when mine quit but has been a year and a half, maybe 300 hrs of burning time and still does all I ask it too. Software has some to be desired but works similar to my older autocad so is easy for me to adjust the settings. He is running a higher wattage machine than the ones that Gene, Marty, Bill and I have so some of his settings do not work for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't really say if Benbox worked, because none of the links to download it worked. I got theT2 trial downloaded, but haven't been able to make it move the motors.


----------



## mojapitt

You definitely put some time on it with the bench Mark.


----------



## Festus56

The bench alone was about 15 hrs with all the test burns I did first on plywood.

I think my machine is old enough I will have to change a jumper on the board to install T2. Just waiting to see what great features all you new laser guys find that I have to have!!


----------



## bandit571

Shower is over, I almost feel Human, again…..except it feels like I've been hit by a truck….

IF the eyes stop watering, maybe I can blog a bit…...


----------



## bandit571

I have a huge Library of pictures on this computer…computer has been getting slower….wondering IF I transfer those picture files to an external hard drive, would it help any? The Acer is over 4 years old now…..maybe time for a new one?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

We're actually above 0 this morning. Supposed to be 23° this afternoon.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, it's -10 in Rapid City this morning. But there was still 1 person who was running their car through the new car wash this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's cold this morning and expected to still be cold this afternoon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I had to reverse the polarity on my up/down, but that was done in the software…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ok, it s -10 in Rapid City this morning. But there was still 1 person who was running their car through the new car wash this morning.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hope they're going straight home to a heated garage, or they won't get back in 'til spring…..


----------



## mudflap4869

GOOD MORNING WORLD!
16 degrees at the present time. Forecast fore 28 later today. To stinkin cold for this old man to go outside. (unless it is to out to eat.) 
Gotta look around and see if I have the degreediance for a pot of gumbo. Might just end up with omelettes instead.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...uuummmmm


----------



## Gene01

Hang in there, guys. Just a bit over two months til spring. We're headed for mid 60s again today. Just 30 now, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Woo hoo, it's 3* above too dang cold…..


----------



## bandit571

Have to go out and warm the van up…....seems we be going out for lunch….


----------



## ssnvet

Brrrrr…..
-10 in Mainiac land this a.m.

I wrote up a little CNC software primer the CNC forum and thought that it might be helpful for all you Nubbers that have been bitten by the laser bug..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy must be pushing snow.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, your link didn't work for me.


----------



## ssnvet

it's been past an hour, so I can't edit it…

try this


----------



## mojapitt

Bill must be heading for his frozen fishing hole


----------



## ssnvet

We played with the Glue-Bot (CNC set up to dispense hot melt glue) today. We have power'd control to all three axis and have calibrated the X & Y axis to +/-0.001"

I'm leaving the garage shop heaters on over night, as it took half the day to warm the place up this a.m.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I have a huge Library of pictures on this computer…computer has been getting slower….wondering IF I transfer those picture files to an external hard drive, would it help any? The Acer is over 4 years old now…..maybe time for a new one?
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit,

I'm no computer expert, but I doubt having lots of photos on your harddrive is causing your computer to operate slowly, so I wouldn't transfer anything just yet.

Here are some suggestions to try:

#1: Defragment your harddrive. When your files are spread out all over your harddrive, the computer takes longer to open them and get them running.

#2: Download Spybot It is a free download, and is a safe and reliable method of removing spyware from your computer. Spyware slows the operation of your computer as it tracks your computer use and sends it off to websites that collect this sort of info.

#3: Your computer could be infected with some sort of virus that's slowing its operation. If you haven't updated your Windows Defender in awhile, you should do so. In fact, you should download and install Windows updates on a regular basis, as they include the Windows Defender updates as well.

#3A: You can purchase anti-virus software such as Norton, that will scan your computer for viruses and eliminate them. However, this scanning process can slow down your computer, so it can be a Catch-22 with anti-virus software.

That's all I can think of for now. Of course, if you really want a computer expert's advice, go find some 6th grader in your neighborhood, and he'll probably be able to help you out!

Good luck!


----------



## Redoak49

My suggestion to Bandit and all others is to use the first of the year to back up all your files and photos. Hard drives only last so long and they do go bad. Get a backup hard drive and copy things over or use a large USB flash drive or something. It is always heartbreaking when someone loses years worth of pictures.


----------



## bandit571

Have Iorbit running right now…..also have a "Smart DeFrag " running.

While everything is getting scanned, I went to the shop for a bit, and ran a strange little machine..









I wanted to get these cut out..









And get one edge cleaned up…









Picked up some hinges, knobs, and a few nails today. Need a couple full days without driving all over the country, to get something done IN the shop…..


----------



## bandit571

Debating on going back to the shop….have a couple tools to get set up. Or, just take an after supper nap….hmmm…


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have arrived in the frozen land of Minnesota. It's -6 out there right now, but supposed to warm up to 15 tomorrow and snow some. We will just be sight seeing tomorrowq. We will ski Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Sunday's High is supposed to be -1.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, have ya considered water skiing???


----------



## firefighterontheside

The water here is kinda hard right now.


----------



## bandit571

Well, wandered back down to the shop…..and set up a few items…









This is a home-made fence, used with both circular saws and routers.,,,can also be clamped onto a jobsite table saw as a rip fence. Once I had locations for two sliding dovetails marked out, and their center lines, measure from the center of this bit..









To the edge of the router..3" set the combo square..









To set the fence, double checked with a large square..









Router is set up for depth, but not plugged in…yet. 








I also laid out for the drawer….allowing for the face frame, and marked where the webframes will go..









The way today has gone, wasn't going to press my luck tonight….try in the morning..

That router is one I bought years ago, at Sears…..I think it was when they first came out. It also has a plunge base I can use…someday.


----------



## bandit571

> The water here is kinda hard right now.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


May have to call the Culligan Man?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I have no idea how cold it is outside but it's way too cold for me and the pups!

@Bandit we'll be picking up the nephew in your neck of the woods Friday morning. going to meet up at that restaurant right off of the Bellfountaine exit on 33. I've never been there before.

As nice as it was to not have to let dogs out every hour, it's comforting to hear the snores coming from the end of the bed.

I know the answer to this but I'm going to ask anyway. Prefab cabinets or build your own??


----------



## firefighterontheside

I say, pick your battles Beka. When will you have time to build kitchen cabinets?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, there's so much competition in cabinet business, you really can't make most of it any cheaper yourself.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: feel free to stop in Friday! Place is called The Homecoming…...decent food. Corner of StRt 68 and rt 33. There is also Los Cabos…and a Waffle House…...


----------



## Mean_Dean

A lady in Pennsylvania got her electric bill in the mail for: $284 *Billion* (yes that's Billion with a "B") (Here's the story.)

Sheesh, and I thought my electric bill was high…..........


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was below 0 last night but warmed up to 22 today. Now it is snowing with estimates of up tp 14" in the next few days. I am ready, changed the cutting edge and skids on my snowplow. Have a full tank of gas in the 4 wheeler so I am good to go. Have plenty of projects to get done in the shop as long as the wood supply don't run out.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

Cabinets: all true statements. I made an appointment with lowes for a consultation next Friday evening to see if we can get a ballpark figure. They at least carry the flooring product I was looking at and I know they have cabinetry we like (may use the same cabinet style we bought for the bathroom in the kitchen). I can manage the backsplash install on my own. guess i better go look at the shed build numbers again.

finally have the guy interested in my old saw coming to take a look at it this morning. need to get moving out to the shop soon though. he's due at 10:30. way too cold for this!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..mmmm..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Beka, there s so much competition in cabinet business, you really can t make most of it any cheaper yourself.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


*Recipe for cabinets:*
1/2'' oak ply - $40
1/4'' oak ply - $20
1 3/4'' oak frame stock - 67 cents per foot
2 1/4'' oak door stock - 84 cents per foot
assorted hardware

mix ingrediance together in kitchen and hang to dry…..


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the house to wake up, before I turn that router on….

Having a bit of Brunch…..then see about the shoptime.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I headed to Branson yesterday with two of our granddaughters. A normally 10-hour trip took about 12 hours with h all the uncoordinated pee stops. When we left home, it was cloudy and 41F. When we got to Branson last night, it was clear and 17F. Not sure how many attractions will be open with the very cold weather and being in between Christmas and New Year's Day but we'll make the best of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, when are you going to pass through Oklahoma?


----------



## bandit571

Finished blasting my ears…Jefferson Airplane: Live at the Fillmore East,1969…...might be in the mood for the shop…now..?


----------



## DonBroussard

I will be in the Tulsa area on Tuesday, January 9 night. Headed to Stillwater and OKC on Wednesday night.


----------



## CFrye

> I will be in the Tulsa area on Tuesday, January 9 night. Headed to Stillwater and OKC on Wednesday night.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Coordination is in the works…


----------



## mojapitt

Waiting on fishing report frm Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I hope to ship bench tomorrow


----------



## CFrye

Sounds good, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I am over my ailments for the most part. My wife is mostly over being mad at me for giving them to her.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Monte, you'll never live that one down. Glad to hear you're on the mend. Hope she is feeling better soon too!


----------



## CFrye

Sounds better, Monte!!


----------



## CFrye

Been trying to download Stumpy's dovetail jig plans from here. Not working. Suggestions?
The link is about half way down the page.


----------



## mojapitt

Check with Stumpy. I think there were some issues with the website on certain browsers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No fishing. It's been snowing pretty good all morning. We drove to a few spots and got out and hiked around. It's 7 today, but it will be colder the next 3 days. Colder each day.


----------



## mojapitt

We're at +16 right now. Saturday and Sunday night's are supposed to be -20


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I am over my ailments for the most part. My wife is mostly over being mad at me for giving them to her.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


All you have to remind her is she gave it to you Russian style. 
However, you may just get a upper cut from her to. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, Russians kill their enemies


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte death by homemade pies isn't a bad way to go.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Broke the dovetail bit…spare is too dull to use,,,,,Smells like Burnt Ash…

Off to Lima, OH. for a Kewpie supper, and see about a new bit…


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, is this your winter ski trip?


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubbers…

Another cold one in Mainiac land. -4°F this a.m. and it really didn't warm up much. I'm consuming two big bags of wood each night, and at that rate, we'll be out by mid January. :^o

The wind is just whippin' out there.


----------



## CFrye

> Check with Stumpy. I think there were some issues with the website on certain browsers.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I read that on FaceBook. I PM'd him.


----------



## GaryC

I wish y'all would quit posting your temps. I want to bitch about my weather but, it's in the 30's


----------



## mojapitt

I would love being in the 30s


----------



## DIYaholic

Warmed all the way up to….
-4 today.
Several more frigid days to go!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey all, it's actually warm here today!

Bill, I see you are up in God's country now….there was "Lake Smoke" coming off of Lake Superior a few days ago, happens when the air temp drops so quick. Stay warm up there, as you know the second wave of super cold is coming now…..I'm only 5 miles from 35W so please stop by if you can spare a few minutes!


----------



## Gene01

I'd love being in the 30s again, too. But, that was 45 years ago.


----------



## Mean_Dean

We're having a tropical heatwave around here: 45 and raining. Expecting tropical rain from Hawaii tomorrow, so streams and rivers will overflow again.

Had a harrowing drive to the infusion center yesterday-packed snow/ice on the curvy roads up in the hills. No wonder the BP was a bit high…......

By the way, the blood pressure guidelines changed again-lowered this time to 130/80. Anything above that is now considered high blood pressure. Big Pharma's gotta love that! The cynic in me says they probably paid for the study….....


----------



## mudflap4869

In your 30s you can't send your kids packing. I your 70s you can't get your grand-kids to visit.


----------



## 000

> /yawn/ morning all!
> 
> Cabinets: all true statements. I made an appointment with lowes for a consultation next Friday evening to see if we can get a ballpark figure. They at least carry the flooring product I was looking at and I know they have cabinetry we like (may use the same cabinet style we bought for the bathroom in the kitchen). I can manage the backsplash install on my own. guess i better go look at the shed build numbers again.
> 
> finally have the guy interested in my old saw coming to take a look at it this morning. need to get moving out to the shop soon though. he s due at 10:30. way too cold for this!
> 
> - rhybeka


I did a job using cabinets from here
They were pretty good actually, you might check them out if nothing else for a comparison.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife's boss told her that one coworkers said that he didn't want to work with her anymore. "She doesn't take her breaks and it makes him feel bad taking his". Hmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Our normal ski trip to CO was cancelled because there is not enough snow out there. Vail is only 17% open. So, we came up here to Minnesota with just Liam and my nephew. The mountain is small, but it's the biggest in the Midwest and I love it up here in general. This is the only time Liam can go skiing. I will be going to Whistler in British Columbia in March. That's a BIG mountain.

Jeff, I saw the smoke thing on the news at home. I believe I have seen that when I have gone thru Duluth before. Unfortunately I don't go thru the cities. I take 53 south thru Wisconsin.


----------



## bandit571

Back from Lima Land….Menards had the dovetail bits.. CMT Contractor bits. Even stopped and looked around in Harbor Freight….picked up a 6" Brass wire wheel for the grinder. Picked a 5-3/8" saw blade for the little SKIL 6" circular saw…

Kewpie Hamburgers and fries for supper tonight…

About 11 above zero outside right now…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Menard's is a surprisingly diverse store, I wish there was one closer to me. Not that a 20 minute drive is far, but…Lowe's and HD are closer and don't have the same amount of stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Got a couple of these done today..









One panel was done, used it to lay out the other panel….started to cut …









SNAP







!..









Grrr, dug this out of the mess…had a spare…









But a single flute bit merely burns it's way along. Checked a few places, even Harbor Freight…finally picked a bit at Menard's…









CMT Contractor, in the orange box. The wire wheel was $5 at H-F, as was a saw blade at Menard's..









Bit was just over $10….

All that running around today…..I am plumb worn out…need a nap. Might wait until tomorrow to work in the shop, again…


----------



## mojapitt

I have Menards and Lowes. Lowes is about 10%-15% more expensive on everything. But has a few things that I can't get at Menards. Menards employees are generally more intelligent to speak with also.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, I saw the smoke thing on the news at home. I believe I have seen that when I have gone thru Duluth before. Unfortunately I don't go thru the cities. I take 53 south thru Wisconsin.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hey Bill, Hadn't considered that you take the WI route…if you change your mind, there's also a Woodcraft and Rockler stop just off of 35 also!


----------



## mudflap4869

Pork loin in the crock pot until it is falling apart. Shred it, add BBQ sauce, and back in the pot for a short time. Heat the buns. MMMM GOOD. Just waiting for that short time is the tough part.


----------



## mojapitt

What's the definition of "short time" mudflap?


----------



## mudflap4869

Maybe an hour, to let it all meld together. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## mojapitt

Patience is a nonexistent virtue here


----------



## boxcarmarty

> - firefighterontheside


Have you considered someplace warmer so the rest of us can enjoy your vacation too???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, can you put it in a jar and send it this way???


----------



## mojapitt

Today was our warmest day till next Tuesday. Got to 14° today. Saturday and Sunday won't get up to 0°. My least favorite time of year. I need to live near Gary.


----------



## mojapitt

How's the laser Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How s the laser Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've been playing with it about every day I have a drawing on my computer of what our new house will look like, 'lil Dan said I needed to burn that on a board so I cropped it into an oval shape and loaded it in as a sizable burn that the laser could handle, 390mm by whatever, it said it would take 7 hours to burn it… I decided NOT…..


----------



## mojapitt

You could drink a few cold ones waiting for it to finish


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now and then…..


----------



## JL7

Marty…..now and then:


----------



## mojapitt

A couple quick additions Marty and you're there


----------



## DIYaholic

The thought of " Marty burning", for 7 hours….
Just sounds painful!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

About 5 deg here now but got up yo 16 earlier. A couple inches of snow overnight but none todayt so far. Going to start later they say and not stop until Saturday night.

Marty have you did any big burns yet? Most of the time when mine says it will be several hours it will change it's mind a half hour into it and usually only ends up about a third of the original time. I have did several projects that were about 8 hrs long. I just paused it every hour or so for a few minutes to let the laser cool off. Usually the heat sink only raises about 8 deg. after an hour of running.


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmmm Kewpie….  /drool/

Saw made it into the back of someone's truck so I'm happy it will still get used. Money will go towards a disc sander I believe.

Thanks, JB, I'll take a look. Honestly we just want some close numbers to even think this could be a reality. materials are one thing but labor is a whole other ball game. Wife will be close to divorce if we don't have a it done in a timely manner. Can't say as I blame her though. We talked through it a bit today and I was reminded the one wall needs insulated, and there's a possibility of a 'small' bit of drywall work needing done if the soffit on either wall can be removed. i.e. more expense. /sigh/ I may get to do some of the cabinets / bar area at the one end of the kitchen…at least I may be doing the slab/bar top but we have to get that far first.  My touch may be limited to the kitchen table.

back to looking at the shed build. leaning back to doing the salt box style over the gable. a bit more comfortable with the roofing. Wondering though if I could raise it a bit so the back wall comes out at 6'0 instead of 5'5…well I know it can be but then I change the pitch and everything else so it may not be worth it in the long run.


----------



## mojapitt

I am very happy to report that since January 1st, 2017 I have lost 25 lbs. Another 50 to go, but I am going in the right direction.


----------



## 000

> I am very happy to report that since January 1st, 2017 I have lost 25 lbs. Another 50 to go, but I am going in the right direction.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Great job!

Does that mean those butterflies are going to thin up any….lol
(sorry, I couldn't help it)


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubber Nation.

3 dialect of 2017 and I have to work them all. Going to be so cold that even Randy will drink warm ones.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Monte and all  picked up the montego - another $360 lighter… two car payments is still better than 12 and it sounds much better. Turned the truck in for work as well. Hopefully this will be the end of the work on that for a few years. Picking up the nephew in Babdits hood and heading back to Cbus. I did start setting up the miter sled yesterday morning with the micro jig runners. They do seem very easy to use!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I did a burn the other day that said 2 hours, but I didn't actually time it. I may give it a try in segments sometime…..


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, I've found it worth my time to dado the French dovetail locations first. A straight or spiral bit in about three passes removes the bulk of the waste. That's an awful deep cut to expect a dovetail router bit to make no matter how many flutes.

Good choice of joint IMHO. Good luck!

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers…

-9°F on the car thermometer this a.m. Even the dog doesn't want to stay out long.

I was hoping to get the snowmobiles registered, but it's hard to get motivated for sledding when it's this stinkin' cold.

Hopefully I can get some shop time in this weekend.


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH BREAK! New saw blade is installed, new router bit was used..









Had it just a sliver too shallow….second pass flew right through. Cuts like a ..new bit…

Panel is on it's edge, because the Stanley #45 had work to do..









3/16" Tongue cutter bit. Face frames will get a matching groove….aligns the glue joint, and a bit more surface for the glue. Got both panels' front edges done..









Then flipped the panel over, and made a different sort of cut. 









Needed a rebate, for the 1/4" plywood back to hide in. Had to change the cutter, and adjust the fence a bit..









Got both panels done…( more I cut out, the lighter they get..) and set aside. needed these done, so I can size the shelves and webframes…..don't want them sticking out the back….

now…whut's fer Lunch?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Well it is a cool -1 this morning and 3 inches new snow. and still coming down. Might warm up to +5 later and then -8 tonight. Sounds like the next few days are all going to be similar. Have about 10" now and should get another 10" before it quits Sunday night. Going to finish the year right I guess.


----------



## mojapitt

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Well it is a cool -1 this morning and 3 inches new snow. and still coming down. Might warm up to +5 later and then -8 tonight. Sounds like the next few days are all going to be similar. Have about 10" now and should get another 10" before it quits Sunday night. Going to finish the year right I guess.
> 
> - Festus56


How is that finishing the year right?


----------



## Festus56

Guess I did word that bad but at least next year should be better !!


----------



## mudflap4869

Propane ran out last night. It got down to 64 degrees inside the house before the gas man showed up. I danged near had to put some clothes on, but was saved by the oven. Hot biscuits and apple-butter helped a lot.


----------



## ssnvet

> Propane ran out last night. It got down to 64 degrees inside the house before the gas man showed up.
> - mudflap4869


Umm… we keep our thermostat set to 65 degrees most days …. I guess we be hardy Mainiacs (and we wear clothes).


----------



## rhybeka

Ours is set to 68 and I still have to wear long underwear and sweatshirts, etc. picking up the Lego room is harder than it seems.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I am old and cold. Mine is set at 72 and we do wear clothes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a cold day of skiing. It will be colder tomorrow. Not sure that it will be enjoyable.

I keep our thermostat set at 70. Cindy always sets it at 69, but when I walk by I bump it up. I don't like odd numbers.

Keep it up Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Snow started about a half hour ago around here, real fine stuff….

Keep ours between 68 and 75…depending on who feels cold….


----------



## Gene01

Phyl is a miser/ Miserette? Winter thermostat setting is 64. Summer is 80. She won't compromise and leave it at 72 year round.


----------



## bandit571

Had a nice, steaming bowl of Pho for supper…..will wait on it to settle through, then MAYBE a little shoptime, again?

Need to haul a few boards to the shop, anyway…...


----------



## Gene01

I'm drooling, Bandit. Authentic Pho is not to be found north of Phoenix. Well, there are a couple Vietnamese places in Albuquerque. That's way too far for soup. There's a couple Thai eateries up here but, their soups can't compare to Pho.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Phyl is a miser/ Miserette? Winter thermostat setting is 64. Summer is 80. She won t compromise and leave it at 72 year round.
> 
> - Gene Howe


......,but you have a dry heat.


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing tells the world you got it together like speeding on icy roads, passing a patrolman, realize that you are passing the patrolman, slamming on the brakes, going into a spin and ditching your car.

I was following the patrolman when he came whizzing by. At least help was close by.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darwin Award for him….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ours is set to 68 and I still have to wear long underwear and sweatshirts, etc. picking up the Lego room is harder than it seems.
> 
> - rhybeka


Ours is set at 68 also but so far with the Eden pure and the wood stove we have not needed it even with the -11 so far.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Been an interesting day, today.

Went for my run this morning, and the forecasters were right, and the wild and wooly weather arrived just as I headed out the door. I had assumed I'd get drenched by the rain, but it didn't rain until late morning. But the South wind kicked up pretty good-always fun running for time uphill into the wind…......

Lost a few seconds on my first mile's time because of the wind, but still ran it in less than 9:30-not too bad for an old man with no red blood cells, I suppose. It's been a long road back from when I showed up at the ED last February with these blood counts:

Hematocrit: less than 8K
Platelets: less than 5K
White cells/nutrifills less than 1K

ED doctor was looking at my CBC, then me, then the CBC, then me, then said: "I'm surprised you're still alive."

When I told her that I'd run 2 miles in 16 minutes that morning, she about swallowed her teeth…....

But it's good to be back in the saddle again-will be back down to 8-minute miles in the next couple of months, and I'm planning on entering a 5K race next Summer.

Just finished the Arizona State/NC State bowl game, enjoying the warm, wild weather outside, and trying to decide what's for dinner. It's amazing how variable the weather in Portland is: cold as hell, snowy/icy two days ago, and 55, raining like hell and windy today. Guess it's true what they say around here: If you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I am amazed at your health. If you didn't push yourself, you probably wouldn't have had the strength to live through blood problems.

That's great times for running. Keep up the great work. My body can't do that now. Maybe if I get the weight down.


----------



## mojapitt

I will probably watch USC-Ohio State. Most bowl games don't interest me.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, how cold is Minnesota?


----------



## bandit571

Well, the cussing has begun in the shop….just can't seem to do a project without it….This little saw worked great, and threw saw chips everywhere I tried to look..









Got the plywood cut to size, and the router set up..









Plywood had a bow to it….had to add a few clamps..









And a backer board for the wide-arsed router to sit on….more chips into the face, but..









Do this about 8 times…..cussing the entire time…









Finally hammered it together, no glue was needed…..Set the blank for the top onto the case…









And called it a day/night….have to save something to do for tomorrow, right…


----------



## mojapitt

Russian cook is preparing Mexican food tonight. Details later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's -9 now.


----------



## mojapitt

I feel better Bill. It's only -2 here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Nnnnnegggative ffffff4 heerrrreee!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Have a warm one Randy


----------



## bandit571

Time for Randy to make the Irish Coffee?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Have a warm one Randy
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> Time for Randy to make the Irish Coffee?
> 
> - bandit571


I have hot chocolate….
NEED to get Rumplemintz 100 proof peppermint schnapps!!!


----------



## bandit571

Nah…just this will do…


----------



## bandit571

I think that will do it for the night….."Say Goodnight, Gracie"


----------



## DIYaholic

Good night Gracie…
ZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Wow, someone actually took the time to type all of that crap. Spam alert.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Wow, someone actually took the time to type all of that crap. Spam alert.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


82 Posts in 5 hours. He has been busy. I have the utmost confidence Cricket will put the smack down on this spammer.


----------



## diverlloyd

That be a spam buffet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's the most impressive spam I've ever seen. He took the time to date it too.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket will be busy today.


----------



## mojapitt

Currently -8. Supposed to get to +2 today. May be mid 30s on Tuesday.

Bill is probably colder.


----------



## 000

I can't believe I took the time to click on every link. Lots of good stuff, but I didn't buy anything.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I can t believe I took the time to click on every link. Lots of good stuff, but I didn t buy anything.
> 
> - jbay


You mean I didn't have to buy an item from every link????
NOW you tell me!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, what did ya buy us fer Christmas???


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I got ya a michael kors handbag....
Hope you like it.


----------



## bandit571

Still snowing outside…...have almost 4" of the white crap on the ground. Then zub-zero temps coming in? For the next week?....good news? Only 7 more snowstorm to go, until spring. Will be researching recipes for Groundhog Stew, and post them outside of P. Phil's front door…..."Early Spring, or into the crockpot you go" ......


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, Marty needs that for his lathe tools


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Guess I missed the spam for breakfast again.

Only -9° and warming up to -4° later. Have about 10" of new snow and maybe get another couple inches today. Spent an hour yesterday with the plow cleaning sidewalks that the city covered up. First time in years they decided to plow residential streets and they went curb to curb. I hate sidewalks on the curb !!

Making a handle for an antique cleaver for my nephew. Cleaning up the blade yesterday and found the markings on it. It is a Foster Brothers 13" model made in 7/15/24. This thing is a monster. The blade is 13" and the handle is about 20" long.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, just saw posting for help want. Good benefits, free lodging and up to $50 per hour starting wage. You just need to relocate to Williston North Dakota.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, Cricket had a lot of house cleaning this morning.


----------



## Festus56

Know a lot of folks that tried the Williston job market. Usually about a year or so and decided it was not for them.


----------



## bandit571

What happens when the battery dies on one drill..
.








And I can't get to the spare drill…









Why, I just bring #3 down to the shop…and the chargers…..found out one charger had died,,,tossed it in the trash can. 
Managed to get the top divider done, and installed, before Lunch










Taking a break, before the next trip to the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

As it's said about Williston North Dakota, it's not the end of the earth, but you can see it from there.


----------



## ssnvet

> ED doctor was looking at my….
> - Mean_Dean


Oh my…. and it's a lady doc

TMI :^p


----------



## ssnvet

lots of wood brought in, fire is raging, errands done… shop warmed up…. time to poly more pine boards. This has been a rather unenjoyable project

But I'll take any shop time over no shop time.

as we say in Mainiac land "it's wicked cold out there"

You all be careful… Randy!


----------



## ssnvet

I'm done with the coffee and donuts…. thinking about switching to chips and beer.

Vegetarianism might not be so bad after all :^)


----------



## bandit571

Has quit snowing, maybe too cold? Sunshine outside, now. Colder than the south end of a north-bound Siberian Bat out there. Neighbor is out there, try to fix a flat tire…not my idea of a fun project…


----------



## rhybeka

Just had pulled pork, Mac n cheese and green beans for lunch. Watching the OSU / Miami basketball game. Nephew helped me clear the driveway and car off from our 4" worth earlier.its pretty but sure is cold. As for woodworking? Hm.


----------



## rhybeka

Here's a question… disc sander, combo disc/belt sander, or oscillating spindle sander? Leaning towards the disc sander - thinking it will come in very useful for small boxes. I know they all have their uses, just debating which first??


----------



## Handtooler

I enjoy having the combination and use both often, although the disc probably most. By all means get some ShopSmith cermamic abrasives, they last 3-5 times as long and cut much better that aluminum oxide.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m done with the coffee and donuts…. thinking about switching to chips and beer.
> 
> Vegetarianism might not be so bad after all :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Hold on now… I just had hot wings with my beer…..


----------



## bandit571

Thinking a nap may be in order…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
I *HIGHLY* recommend the RIGID oscillating edge/ belt spindle sander. Available at The Home Depot, for $199.00.


----------



## mojapitt

I would like an oscillating belt sander.


----------



## Festus56

I have had that sander for 4 years now Randy. Some days it runs nearly all day. Had to replace the plastic guides once but it keeps working.


----------



## rhybeka

I was looking at the delta disc sander (mainly because I have Lowe's gift card). It's the same price as the Rigid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

-11 now and should be -22 by tomorrow morning.
It was a cold day of skiing, but we managed better than I thought we would.

I have a huge cleaver that I was told came from the RMS Queen Elizabeth from when my great uncle was a merchant marine. I'll take a picture of it when I get back home.


----------



## bandit571

Well, nap didn't happen, I guess I will meander back to the shop for a while….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I tried pausing the laser and re-starting it for large burns, after hitting the stop button on the T2 software, it goes back to the beginning and starts over…..


----------



## rhybeka

Welp - just got an HD gift card. Still no $40 off $200 coupon though so it'll have to wait


----------



## woodrookieII

Got a couple of Cabela's gift cards for Christmas. No sanders there, but some nice Benchmade knives.


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Woodrookie, welcome and sit a spell.


----------



## bandit571

Second frame is installed..









Set up the bandsaw with a rip fence..









But had to use one of these, to get a plank down to the sizes I needed..








Then I could rip the boards down.










Two for the stiles, and one for a rail, along with these shorties..








Figured that was enough for one day…Pizza Hut for supper…delivery, of course. Have determined I am allergic to cold weather…..I even look out the door, and I am sneezing….


----------



## woodrookieII

> Hello Woodrookie, welcome and sit a spell.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks. Got a stack of Ghirardelli milk chocolate caramel squares to work on as I catch up on the news. 

....rookieII


----------



## firefighterontheside

The view of Superior was awesome today with the steam rising off of the warmer than air lake.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill when you say a big cleaver what do you consider big? I have been looking for one this size.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mine is probably not that big.


----------



## Festus56

Marty on mine the stop button does that but I can pause it by hitting the start button.

DL that is real similar to the one I am making a handle for. About 30" long total with a 13" blade.

Welcome Woodrookie !!


----------



## diverlloyd

Festus I have the same style but a hand and a half size. It's a beast really makes you think about the guy who used it all day at the slaughterhouse. I have seen a couple old photos of guys using them looks like a tough job to have. I guess that where the saying "back when they made men" comes from.


----------



## Festus56

Yes for sure. The thing must weigh 10 to 12 lbs.


----------



## GaryC

Yuk I can't stand GGhirardelli milk chocolate


----------



## GaryC

> Yuk I can t stand Ghirardelli milk chocolate Glad you like it, tho
> 
> - Gary


----------



## DIYaholic

That's it…. I've had enough….
I'm taking the rest of the year off!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I am a milk chocolate lover (not dark chocolate though). Brands make very little difference. Although anything marked Reeses is on the favorite list.


----------



## mojapitt

No more cold ones Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

NO MORE WORK….
Cold ones will be & are flowing!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty on mine the stop button does that but I can pause it by hitting the start button.
> 
> - Festus56


I'll give it a try…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Don't like chocolate but if I eat it the darker the better. I brought some back from Grenada that was 95% cocoa. Very good stuff to me and made by a very interesting guy. He was like a real life Willy Wonka, odd but very knowledgeable about his product. Also all chocolate should have some type of nuts. Nuts make everything better.


----------



## Festus56

Any chocolate is good !! Real close to Bacon anything !!


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## Festus56

**PERFECT*!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

My father was a candy eater. All 5 of his sons share his love. I generally don't allow it in the house because I have no ability to not eat it. Halloween through Christmas is always a challenge. Chocolate everywhere.

Good morning world.


----------



## mojapitt

My father was a candy eater. All 5 of his sons share his love. I generally don't allow it in the house because I have no ability to not eat it. Halloween through Christmas is always a challenge. Chocolate everywhere.

Good morning world.


----------



## mojapitt

Only -13 this morning. Actually was expecting much worse.


----------



## diverlloyd

+9 here but feels like -1 with a 6mph wind.


----------



## mojapitt

This is our last forecasted really cold day. Should be "normal" starting Tuesday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

According to the national weather service, it's -26 with a wind chill of -43.
Packing the truck in this weather will be a hoot.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Looking at all these temps, I don't feel so bad with my 12 degrees. I feel for all those going to NY to watch the ball drop. No way my old bones could handle that!  Happy new year everyone!


----------



## mojapitt

No way I am standing with a million people in 10° weather for hours where there's no bathrooms.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*C O L D . . . *Nuff said…..


----------



## DonBroussard

We are still in Branson now. Current temp is 14F but headed down to 4F tonight. Apparently, Santa left the North Pole door open. It's no consolation to us that we are still warmer than some of you. This southern boy feels the chill in my bones.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I found a big cleaver, for those also interested, ~20 miles away but the seller wants $225 and for how bad I want it I'm thinking more like $20.
https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/atq/d/antiques/6404353648.html


----------



## MontanaBob

The cold is good for only one thing…. ice fishing…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still -8° here. The forcast said we will get to -9° for the high. No matter it is still cold.

Yeti that is a little spendy for me too. It does look exactly like the one I have in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on Second Breakfast…..might be a little too late, will have to settle for Lunch. 4+" of the white crap outside.

Sunshine out there..but no heat with it….think I ' ll just stay inside today…..May need a sweater to go to the shop?


----------



## rhybeka

Playing CoD modern ware fare 3 with the nephew. Supposedly we'll be going out for an early meal so the wife can catch some of the Bills/Miami game. No advantage of snow this time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*LASER LESSON 101*

I did a large 260×260mm sign in about 4 hours at .02 res…..









Then I cut it down to a 40×40mm stamp, (about 1 1/2 inches) the first one didn't turn out well at .02 res. I increased the res to .01 and the second try was good. The times on the small stamps were 6 minutes and 12 minutes…..


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's some other playing around when it's too cold to mow the grass…..

Live edge maple for my daughter…..









Nothin' better then the smell of hickory on a winter day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I tried pausing and restarting with the send button and it worked great…..


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Marty. Think you are winning !! I had a floral design that Jamie wanted on a box. About 4" x 10". Said it would be 4 hrs to burn. Put it in paint and made it two separate ones and they only were 15 minutes each. The travel time in open areas can take a lot of extra time.


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta do another desk with this. Hopefully I can get laser by then (and figure out how to do it).


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just back from my 2-mile run-shaved 10 seconds off Friday's time!

35 and sunny today-back into the cold weather again. Was snowy/icy early last week, then rainy and warm, now sunny and cold. Weather can't seem to make up its mind…....!

Have a great New Year's Eve day today, Everyone!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I am tired hearing you talk about a mile run.


----------



## Festus56

That is big Monte. With our lasers doing the steer head will be fun. Can do about 12" x 14" without re-setting the machine.


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping to break it in parts. Learning curve before I buy it.


----------



## bandit571

Today is the Boss' Birthday…..not allowed to say how many…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I am tired hearing you talk about a mile run.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, maybe reading about it will be exercise enough for now!

Still have a long way to go to get back to the 8-minute miles I was running last year at this time. I know that Bill, and firefighters in this area are required to run 2 miles in 16 minutes or less, and I thought that should be the standard I set for myself. One thing this process is teaching me is patience…........


----------



## GaryC

Posted on FB


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Bandit's Boss !!


----------



## CFrye

happy New Year to y'all!
Happy Birthday, Bandit's Boss!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bill when you say a big cleaver what do you consider big? I have been looking for one this size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - diverlloyd


Actually that is not a meat cleaver but used in building boats long time ago.

For me all I can say is I am not feeling any better and my sweetheart is talking of taking me back to the VA to stay for a few days. grrrrrrr


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy New Year from Indiana…..


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, your health is more important


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you could poke your eye out


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, you could poke your eye out
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Just makin' the best of it…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like my kinda party, Marty!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Happy New Year from Indiana…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's awesome! (but your bottle looks empty now) ;-)


----------



## ArlinEastman

High today is -1

Marty

It looks great

Monte

I can not wait to see what you make when you get yours

To Everyone

I hope and pray everyone a happy new year and throughout the year as well.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti that guys prices are quite high.

Arlin never heard of one being used in boat building but I'm interested. The one I had came from a slaughter house they used it to split sides of beef but the handle isn't round and the tang is curled on the end in a hook shape. Not sure why I just figured it was to hang it up.


----------



## bandit571

Worked for a little while in the shop….sweater was almost to warm…or else I was working way too hard?

Got out the "big" hand plane..









Figured 6 pounds was easier to push than the 10 pound #8 plane….also got out a smaller plane..









11" long Millers Falls No. 11. Stiles and rails were jointed. 









Ends were squared up….tenons were cut..









And half the mortises were chopped…along with getting a bit "Groovy" today…









and..









Maybe after a LONG break, I might get something done, today?....we'll see


----------



## Festus56

> Yeti that guys prices are quite high.
> 
> Arlin never heard of one being used in boat building but I m interested. The one I had came from a slaughter house they used it to split sides of beef but the handle isn t round and the tang is curled on the end in a hook shape. Not sure why I just figured it was to hang it up.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That is what they are used here for. They call them bone cleavers. This one has been in their family for 4 generations and used for beef and hog butchering. Not many boats get built in western SD.


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone need a wood hand plane?


----------



## boxcarmarty

JeffWW, I don't see it as being empty, it's just first in the trash can…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

In Wisconsin now. It's up to -3.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, hurry to Indiana, it's 5* and the drinks are flowing…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

> JeffWW, I don t see it as being empty, it s just first in the trash can…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Good one buddy, I see what you mean!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The cleaver I have is sharpened on the side and on the end. It works well for peeling bark off of live edge lumber.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, hurry to Indiana, it s 5* and the drinks are flowing…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Will mine have an icicle?
There's a happy hour in the hotel. I have 2 tickets for drinks.


----------



## mojapitt

No celebrations tonight. Wife still isn't completely well yet. Probably bed by 10 (normal).


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho and happy new years to all my Nubby Lumber Jock friends.

We're hunkered down with a fire going and taking it easy tonight, after a day of entertaining my wife's kin-folk. I got the play by play on all the latest murder investigations from my BIL, and my nephew had out with all the skinny on his year in Kuwait as an MP assigned to the 3 star generals personal protection detail. He says he's all done in 18 months and is coming back to Maine to seek employment as an LEO.

Sea scallops, stuffed mushrooms and whoopee pies on the menu for later.

Whoo-hoo


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds tasty Matt!

Went bowling with the nephew for fun and had a good time. Managed to win even. hunkered back at home trying to get this canvas apart for a chisel roll.. I will say the jacket is very well made.

@Bandit Tell her we say happy birthday!! I keep seeing puzzles I think she'd like but not sure if she has them or not!

@Arlin she's worried about you. Take care of yourself buddy!


----------



## diverlloyd

I use one of my cleavers in the shop to take bark off and split pieces. I can see them being used for just about anything. I would like to have one of the double sided ones also since almost every single sided one I have seen had been hit on the back of the blade with a hammer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got mine Marty. Happy hour at the best western.


----------



## mojapitt

Where's the boys drinks?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, what's a whoopee pie?
From watching North Woods Law, theMaine Warden Service would be a nice place to work.


----------



## mojapitt

I like watching North Woods Law.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm a big fan of whoopee but never heard of whoopee pie, at any rate it sounds like a hard sell, food & whoopee sometimes don't mix well.


----------



## bandit571

The says she doesn't mind what puzzles come in the door….

Haven't any booze in the house….just Mountain Dews and Pepsis…dull holiday…


----------



## mudflap4869

Blackened snapper, rice pilaf and mixed veggies at the casino. Home for the evening while Candy goes to visit her mom in the nursing home. I spent 20 days in that same room after my neck surgery. Didn't like it then, and don't like it now. Bad memories, so I avoid the place.
HAPPY HEW YEAR TO ALL MY L.J. FAMILY!


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti just depends on what you are into.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Where s the boys drinks?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They had Gatorade that we brought with us. I wasn't giving them one of the two tickets I had for drinks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like the Bills will be partying like it's 1999….
My Buffalo Bills have made the NFL Playoffs….
First time since 1999!!! (queue: The artist formerly known as Prince!!!)


----------



## mojapitt

Congrats Randy. Since my Cowboys are done, I will probably back the Vikings. Lots of fans here.


----------



## bandit571

When I tried to get up out of bed this morning….had a strange "cramp" behind the left knee…..but it wasn't a cramp….something "popped" back of the knee, on the outside of the knee….knee feels a bit "loose" now….

Grandson got off work early tonight…..Wasn't enough to do at Plasti-Pak…..got his 2 hour minimum for pay, and came home. Even dropped off a Bud Light for Grandpa. ( he IS 23, BTW) So, I am having it for the New Years thingy.


----------



## bandit571

May just pop a CD into the computer…...Jefferson Airplane, Live at the Fillmore East, 1969…..and turn the volume up to 12….


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti just depends on what you are into.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Hey, two of my favorite pastimes, sounds like an excellent combination, like chocolate and peanut butter! Much safer than whoopee and woodworking, that would almost mandate a StopSaw.


----------



## woodrookieII

Watched the 1947 b&w version of "The Bishops Wife" (Cary Grant and Loretta Young and David Niven) with the missus. I shorely like those oldies.


----------



## mojapitt

Since I won't be awake to wish everyone Happy New Year later, I will do it now. This is the greatest group of friends I could hope to have. Tomorrow is my 6th anniversary on LJs. Honored to be here with all of you.


----------



## mojapitt

Woodrookie, them be some old movie stars.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy New Year, Monte (& all other Nubbers)!!!
& a happy LJ anniversary, Monte…


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, let us know what the New Year is like in a couple hours.


----------



## GaryC

woodrookieII, ya know, Monte and Gene and I ar the "OLDIES" around here


----------



## mojapitt

> woodrookieII, ya know, Monte and Gene and I ar the "OLDIES" around here
> 
> - Gary


Gary or Gene must be our Cary Grant.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A senior New Year is at 9pm…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> woodrookieII, ya know, Monte and Gene and I ar the "OLDIES" around here
> 
> - Gary


"Oldies" implies "Goodies"....
Don't you mean "Rusty & Crusty", as in VINTAGE???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> woodrookieII, ya know, Monte and Gene and I ar the "OLDIES" around here
> 
> - Gary


Um, I think I'm older then Monte


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, many older than me here. I am glad to say that's still possible.


----------



## bandit571

> woodrookieII, ya know, Monte and Gene and I ar the "OLDIES" around here
> 
> - Gary
> 
> "Oldies" implies "Goodies"....
> Don t you mean "Rusty & Crusty", as in VINTAGE???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Hey, I'm the Rusty & Krusty one…


----------



## mojapitt

I am not crusty. I took a shower.


----------



## Festus56

> woodrookieII, ya know, Monte and Gene and I ar the "OLDIES" around here
> 
> - Gary
> 
> Um, I think I m older then Monte
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 I know I am older than Monte !! But I will stay up to se the New Year come in !!


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, how you survived running with my brother would probably make an interesting movie.


----------



## Festus56

It was a good time for sure !! Wouldn't change a thing if I could.


----------



## DIYaholic

2017 is almost gone….
Get your goodbyes in now….
T-minus 40 minutes….


----------



## mojapitt

> 2017 is almost gone….
> Get your goodbyes in now….
> T-minus 40 minutes….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Are you saying that we should assume "field position"?


----------



## Festus56

Randy since we are celebrating with you are you going to be here in a couple hours and help us?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy since we are celebrating with you are you going to be here in a couple hours and help us?
> 
> - Festus56


Ifsh Ize doesn't pazz out firsted….


----------



## DIYaholic

Ball Drop….
T-minus 20 minutes….


----------



## DIYaholic

Good riddance 2017….
T-minus 10 minutes….


----------



## Festus56

Happy New Year Randy and everyone way out east !!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Freakin' New Year!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

What a let down….
This "New" year don't feel any different/better!!!


----------



## Festus56

Have another cold one Randy or more if necessary !


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What a let down….
> This "New" year don t feel any different/better!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Yer right… I'm goin' to bed…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Ya got several more time zones to "ring in"....
Don't start off this new year slacking!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Attention Central Standard Time residents….
Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Festus56

Hope I can make it for another hour.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Hope I can make it for another hour.
> 
> - Festus56


If I make it….
Y'all better be here!!!
(NO guarantees though…)


----------



## Festus56

Happy New Year to All !!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Slept right through it….


----------



## Festus56

Ok you can go back to sleep now !! Enjoy !! I am almost there.


----------



## DIYaholic

OK….
ZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## Gene01

Had some Scotch, a couple tamales and a few bacon wrapped shrimp. Done eating and drinking by 7 Pm. Asleep by 8:30. Awake at 5:00 AM. Nothing changed over night. Spring is a few hours closer. That's good.


----------



## bandit571

Wake up! A new day and a new year! otherwise…same old, same old…...( fill in the blank)


----------



## mojapitt

I was hoping we could start warmer than we ended. -13° this morning. Somehow I don't think nature doesn't care about our manmade time lines.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Feels like -27* out there, I wanna go back to bed…..


----------



## bandit571

-4 here…even the tom cat won't go outside….


----------



## DIYaholic

OPPS… oh shuckey darn….
I over slept….. & missed the 5K "First Run"....
Just as well, since I don't run….
That and it is -6 degrees outside!!!


----------



## DanKrager

Well, it's in the single digits here (have to average several thermometers) and seeing so many negative numbers posted here, 2018 has no where to go but up! Keep thinking positive. Happy new year, y'all!

Monte may not be crusty but he's either rusty or frozen from his shower.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

-3 here in Western Mass. Wind chill lowers it a few more degrees to -5.

Happy New Year to the Nubbers one and all!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 2018 has no where to go but up! Keep thinking positive. Happy new year, y all!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Thanks Dan, there is a bright side…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Still cold here in Branson. 3F this morning. We made it to midnight to countdown the end of 2017. Celebrated by playing ping pong and pool in the RV park's pavilion with friends. A couple of our friends' cabins' water froze overnight and that makes for some grumpy people.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings 2018 … going to start the new year with coffee, danish and shop time.

Single digits with a + in front of them … but weatherman is now using the term "epic"wrt Thursdays storm. We're just hoping for a slice to take it out over the Atlantic.


----------



## bandit571

1st Nitro pill consumed…..may have to get the second one in a bit…...wasn't doing anything but sitting in this chair…..


----------



## ssnvet

Woodworking is in progress.

Happy meter is re-set

laptop is in shop so I can thrill you all with the play by play :^p


----------



## mojapitt

Cool clear morning, but we have sunshine.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, maybe a trip to the medical people is in order? Just sayin' !


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit 1st ER trip of the year??

@Randy will HD offer any Lowe's coupon or are they picky? I'm sending Julie to you for the week- she hasn't shut up about Buffalo in the playoffs since last night and will be going strong all week I'm sure!

Got the truck back and the bill - not cheap but everything on it is fixed plus two new tires. Can't really go without heat in this weather. IsSandra sending this south or where is it coming from??


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
IIRC…. The HD will price match (plus an additional % off) any competitor price.
It must be for the same exact item, ie: model number…. YMMV.

That and…. *GO BUFFALO BILLS!!!*


----------



## GaryC

*GO GET CHECKED, BANDIT !!!!*


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine but another cold day here to start the year. Still -10° but may get above 0 for a bit later. Then warms up to the 20's starting tomorrow.

Watched the Rose Parade now deciding if I should get some shop time in. Need to start putting finish on a few projects that have been done for awhile now. Room gets a little tight in the shop when it is cold and snowing. Keep the plow in the heat so it starts and runs better. Yesterday had to do some maintenance and it is nice to have it clean and dry.


----------



## bandit571

One pill did the trick,,,and also gave me a headache…

This being a Monday…wood shop is closed or today. I can kick back and be a lazy bum all day…naptime, yet?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy New Year, Everyone!

Finished the Notre Dame/LSU game, and am finished with Bowl games for the year. All the bowl games used to be on over-the-air TV-but ESPN hijacked all but four of them-including the playoff games and the Natty. In my opinion, that's bad behavior, and I don't reward bad behavior, so I don't have cable.

Sports bars aren't the best option either, since they have the sound off-plus they're usually crowded, and you can lose your seat when hitting the head, if you're there by yourself.

So I guess I'll just read about them in the paper tomorrow….....


----------



## ssnvet

I've been waiting for the shop to get cleaned up and organized to do a shop tour video… for three years. So today I pulled out the cam-corder and did the deed. Just need to edit a little and post.

Started to assemble the platform bed. It's modular, in three pieces, so I can get it up to the second floor without killing myself. It aint exactly fine furniture, but it's what she asked for.


----------



## bandit571

Had to go down to the shop…..to replace a burnt out light bulb…..then retreated back upstairs…..

Keeping an eye on the bowl games on the computer….it's a little slow, but works. I can keep track of all the games at once.


----------



## ssnvet

A question for you sawmill guys. What diameter are you wheels? And where did you get them?


----------



## mojapitt

Mine are 19". From a place in Michigan where sawmill plans came from.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mine are 18'' salvaged from a bandsaw…..


----------



## mudflap4869

+ 4


Code:


 6 AM. +18

 5:30 PM. Dog-gone heatwave! Might have to go skinny dippin. But I will wait for Bandit to dive in first and test the water.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you sober yet?

Everyone ok with the New Year so far?

Is Bill home yet?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Everyone ok with the New Year so far?
> 
> ...
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not in the least….......

ESPN hijacked my playoff games…....................


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, 1st one has been really good too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Everyone ok with the New Year so far?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Define ok…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, you sober yet?
> 
> Everyone ok with the New Year so far?
> 
> ....
> - Monte Pittman


Yes, to being (relatively) sober.

No, I am still NOT a billionare!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Everyone ok with the New Year so far?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Define ok…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Um, Hmmmmmmmm, Um


----------



## mojapitt

Actually Dean, you're missing a really good game


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got home about 3 hours ago. Had an uneventful trip home. It started out -17this morning and slowly worked it's way up to 9°. Now at home it's back down to zero. The truck started just fine at -17 this morning and it wasn't even plugged in.


----------



## rhybeka

> Everyone ok with the New Year so far?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Define ok…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Out ~1800 bucks to have both vehicles fixed and rolling good….found out the printer may need a $90 part or we should just take it out back, shoot it, and get another one… what really matters is we're happy, healthy and able to go back to work tomorrow….


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you're home Bill.

Beka, buy a new printer


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… could you tell me were you got your plans? And if they worked out well for you?


----------



## DanKrager

Just did the arithmetic and starting 2018 I will be working on my second million dollars!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> A question for you sawmill guys. What diameter are you wheels? And where did you get them?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Mine are on the sawmill outside where it is -1. I will measure them tomorrow.


----------



## DanKrager

Gave up on the first.
DanK


----------



## rhybeka

@Randy well- since Lowes doesn't carry Ridgid the answer would be no. so I'll have to save up that $40 to put towards the sander  just means I practice patience


----------



## mojapitt

Here Matt


----------



## mojapitt

Dan, it's amazing what we earn in our lifetime. I would probably be retired now if it weren't for the ex-wife


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…off to not so good of a start….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Actually Dean, you re missing a really good game
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, looks like it was a barn burner! Looked like it was going to be a blowout for OU, then UGA wins it.

Would like to have seen that one….


----------



## mojapitt

I am blaming the cold for my Randy-like behavior in the last week. Starting tomorrow, gotta hit the workload.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I am blaming the cold for my Randy-like behavior…..
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You say that like it is a bad thing!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> I am blaming the cold for my Randy-like behavior…..
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> You say that like it is a bad thing!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Actually, I have enjoyed it


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Glad you enjoyed it….
Now get back to work….
Slacking off is my gig!!!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe tomorrow, I can get back up to the Speed of Randy…...running at the Speed of Smell seems a bit too slow…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

-3° but will be +25° tomorrow. Heat wave!!

Glad to see everyone made it through to the New Year !!

Welcome home Bill. Fun but cool vacation. Now back to work?

The Rose bowl was a good game to watch. Got to see the second half and 2 overtimes!


----------



## mojapitt

+18 this morning. Party time. Back to work.


----------



## MontanaBob

Have a great New Year…. Mark I forgot about the Rose Bowl. Sounds like I missed a good game.. Was out in the shop all day… Thinking of going ice fishing later this week..

Monte-heat wave starting…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel like I'm back in MN. It's -10. I guess Monte sent me his cold(temperatures).


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing fun happens at -10


----------



## boxcarmarty

-9 here, they say it'll flip around to the other side at 10 above but I'm not sure I'll go out and test those numbers…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's -9 currentlyand supposed to make 24. Ill go out then.


----------



## ssnvet

-2°F at work this a.m. Buildings were cold after the long holiday weekend.

So when is this global warming thing supposed to happen again?

Got a fair bit done on the platform bed assembly. Using a finish nailer and TB3 to attach the deck boards. I'll try to snap a pic later.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It warmed up. Is +14° now and maybe get to 27° later. Some wind doing some re-arranging of the snow in places. At least the sun is shining so that helps too.


----------



## bandit571

Wondering how much Saban had to pay, to have the system rigged for him…..That game last night was "fixed"....no respect for such games.

Too bloody cold this morning, so I slept in, hoping things MIGHT warm up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are now up to 10. Long way to go to get to 24.


----------



## mudflap4869

BLAH!


----------



## mojapitt

We're up to 30°. Pretty thrilled now.


----------



## rhybeka

phone says we are at 8. I wore long underwear under my work clothes and I'm still cold. luckily this is going to leave us over the weekend since it's going to be back in the 30's by Sunday.


----------



## bandit571

Just finished getting caught up with the Blogs Paul Sellers puts out…..others MIGHT want to check a few of them out.

Lunch is over, maybe time to get up and move a bit? Shop might even look better than all that white s…stuff outside my windows. Might just head that way….in a bit.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, Everyone!

Downright balmy here-44 and East winds blowing again. Whenever we get high pressure to the East and low pressure approaching from the Pacific, we get howling East winds. The cold and DRY air blows in from the deserts of Central Oregon, and you can't walk across the living room without getting zapped every time you come near something metal. My dining room table must lose an inch of width this time every year…..!



> Wondering how much Saban had to pay, to have the system rigged for him…..That game last night was "fixed"....no respect for such games.
> 
> ...
> 
> - bandit571


Since I didn't get to see the game (see rant above), could you elaborate on this? I can see, if the game were close, and there was a questionable call that gave the game to 'Bama, one could make that argument. But 24-6 seems relatively convincing. Anyway, just wanted to know what you thought were the calls that helped Saban win.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'm watching #4 in his workbench series - more like listening to it. I'll go back and watch it later


----------



## Gene01

It's 55 here. It's predicted to get to 57 later on. Supposed to be in the high 50s-low to mid 60s for the next 10 days. Still gets down to the mid 20s over night. Not gloating…our time's coming.

Dean, apparently Bandit was rooting for Clemson. The Tide just dominated on defense. Defense scored one TD.


----------



## rhybeka

I would take mid to upper 20's right now. I have a feeling I'm going to be replacing a battery this evening if my truck won't start.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I would take mid to upper 20 s right now. I have a feeling I m going to be replacing a battery this evening if my truck won t start.
> 
> - rhybeka


Actually, Becky, that's not a bad idea-to add another battery.

So, what you do is add a second battery (assuming you've got room for it in the engine compartment). You wire it in parallel (not series), which will give you twice the battery capacity. Should get you started in even the coldest weather.


----------



## ssnvet

> I would take mid to upper 20 s right now. I have a feeling I m going to be replacing a battery this evening if my truck won t start.
> - rhybeka


Battery chargers are pretty darn cheep. I couldn't live without one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My new truck has two batteries like my old one, but it also has two alternators. I didn't need that, but it should be nice until I have to replace 2 alternators.


----------



## Festus56

I have three picture frames to make out of weathered gray barn wood. I have always left it with no finish. Does anyone seal wood like that or leave it alone?


----------



## bandit571

Dean: Maybe we should start back to HOW Saban got his way into the playoffs…....and go from there….

Ok, woodworking, to take my mind off of other things going on in my house,,:-((

Face frame is in the clamps, awaiting the glue to dry..









Got this mess out of the way, cut a plywood panel down to provide a drawer bottom, and the back of the case….hoisted the case onto the bench…whew..









And added the back ..









Then got the thing off the bench and worked on a top for the case..









Got the underside flat enough. Drilled some slotted holes. Hoisted the case back onto the top..









Once the top was centered. I could add a few screws. Set the case back onto it's own four feet..









And sized the top for length & width. Even rounded the corners…









Now, just waiting on the face frame's glue to cure…









Then I can build a door or two, and a drawer. If I had any..twould be "Miller Time!"......That might be just enough for one day…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I engraved something.


----------



## mojapitt

That's cool Bill


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Good thing you're not a storm trooper, you wouldn't have been able to hit the board.
Does it go "pew pew" when you turn it on?
Looks nice!


----------



## Festus56

Looks like you are winning Bill. Now let the fun begin !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Reminds me of that toaster in Big Bang Theory that made Cylon toast!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now I need a logo for my stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought that was your logo.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I thought that was your logo.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe if I was George Lucas.


----------



## rhybeka

Turns out my battery is fine…so is the alternator and the starter…. but the truck was shuddering hard enough to cause the lights to flicker this morning…last time this happened the fuel filter was replaced which was a year or less ago. The guy who tested it at advanced auto said it was/is electrical. Doesn't happen all of the time but will still occur when the engine is supposed to be warm. I just put 1100 in this vehicle! ugh!


----------



## Festus56

Bill I have several different logos. Some with my signature and or brand. Any drawing program like paint works and I just save mine as JPEG which works best with my software. Also am registered to use the official Made in Montana logo.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I want to avoid using any firefighter association with my logo. I have friends who have done it and it's too cliche for me. Something with my initials like Jeff maybe. Maybe something with a sawmill.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Maybe a play on words Bill.

Something like: Bill-t by Hand M. ade with Heart


----------



## mojapitt

Our family brand I am registering as my trademark.


----------



## rhybeka

I need to come up with a logo/branding as well. get back in the saddle and use that degree of mine. I need to actually email a local community group that was asking for assistance from the photography group I'm part of with that kind of thing and tell them I'd be game to help out. Just not sure I have the time. :\


----------



## GaryC

Dean, when I was a kid, we had static straps on the car to prevent sneak attacks from shocks. Maybe you need a static strap hooked to your pants….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, when I was a kid, we had static straps on the car to prevent sneak attacks from shocks. Maybe you need a static strap hooked to your pants….
> 
> - Gary


That's a great idea!

But it just needs to start raining here again. We had one of the driest Decembers in recent memory-December being our rainiest month.

Actually, we've been behind on our rainfall for at least a year now. Us and the entire West Coast. This last wildfire season was the worst on record. I remember a day in August, when wildfire ash was falling in Portland, and the wildfire smoke was so thick that the sun was just a dim, orange tennis ball in the sky. Of course the Californians got hit a lot harder than we did…......

We're gonna have to start having Pray for Rain parties here in the rainiest part of the country….....


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I thought that was your logo.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think that was Williams logo nest to his name. RIP


----------



## Festus56

I know how that was Dean. We were working at the Checo Bar fire by Brookings for over a month. Ash was plugging up our generator radiator and air filter quite often. The day of the eclipse was just as dark as all the rest were.


----------



## JL7

> I want to avoid using any firefighter association with my logo. I have friends who have done it and it s too cliche for me. Something with my initials like Jeff maybe. Maybe something with a sawmill.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hey Bill, cool idea on the initials, but not sure BM would always be interpreted the right way! Sorry for the honesty…......Lot's of ideas out there tho, and you should definitely add your brand.

Happy New Year to all also!


----------



## DIYaholic

*JEFF!!!*


----------



## JL7

*RANDY!!*

What's shaking in Vermont? Besides Bernie Sanders in the cold??


----------



## mojapitt

While I don't agree with Bernie, he's a cage rattler. Need those types also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking g more along the lines of WJM than BM.

Or perhaps, BM Logs.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe a version of this Bill?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

That second one is neat Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let's go Blues!


----------



## mojapitt

I have exhausted my creative juices


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like it. Thanks for the effort Monte. I may build off of that second one.


----------



## mojapitt

So are you at the hockey game Bill, or just watching tv?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We re up to 30°. Pretty thrilled now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What makes you special???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's my logo…..


----------



## mojapitt

We actually made it to 34° today. But to compensate, nature added 25 mph winds.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Jeff, What's happening???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We actually made it to 34° today. But to compensate, nature added 25 mph winds.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That sucks…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, what is dimensions of your logo?


----------



## firefighterontheside

At the game Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

At the game Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

This is what I was thinking with mine


----------



## boxcarmarty

That shot is 260mm x 260mm but my stamp is 40mm x 40mm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

40×40 is about 1 1/2×1 1/2…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think Debra is looking for Randy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debra, I'm sorry you can't keep a man, but that's not my problem…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My Debora has me and that's all she needs…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully it's not your Debra


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll hafta look, but she should be in bed cuz she has to work in the morning…..


----------



## Festus56

Hello Jeff !!

We only made 24° today with wind also or blustery as the weather service says.

Neat thing with these lasers you can make the logo as big or small as you want to fit the project.

Tried leather yet Marty? Smells just like branding cattle. But it does a good job.

Gotta love Spam for supper !!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a "Little Debbie"....
everyday at lunch!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, haven't tried leather yet…..


----------



## mojapitt

They work on flesh also, although I don't recommend it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> They work on flesh also, although I don t recommend it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I haven't done any tattoo work yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Randy, how about a tattoo???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe Debra should brand her men…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think Debra is a stalker. Maybe we should file a missing person report on Ryan?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Hey Randy, how about a tattoo???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Not if it looks like this….


----------



## mojapitt

Tattoo was probably the most memorable part of the show


----------



## DIYaholic

Da plane, da plane….
was a memorable part also!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Expletive deleted.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Blues win in a shootout.


----------



## mojapitt

But mudflap, Debra might be a hot nurse for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Good game then Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Hockey is the only one of the major sports I haven't been to. There's a minor league team in Rapid City, but they have sucked the last few years. Hate paying when they will probably loose.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a good game. I'm not sure I have ever paid to go to a game. I usually get free tickets from my in-laws.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte those are the best games to watch. When we had a semi pro team here the only game I made was full of fisticuffs at one point the only player not thrown out or sitting in the box was the goalie. They lost bad I want to say the score was around 2-17. The team only lasted a couple years.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, left a 12 pack of Mountain Dew in the van's trunk…a wee bit too long.. All the cans have the bottom of the can bugled out…..half have the top bugled out as well…..three are leaking, now….Drat.

Trunk lid had "issues" with this cold weather…...The two supports maybe freezing up.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit we have a drivers side door that does that

Talked with the SO about the truck on the ride in to work this morning (we carpooled), and we are thinking it could be the O2 sensor issue is back from when I had it last May. Symptoms are the same at least. I went to the autocare place closest to the house and the battery, starter and alternator all checked out ok. Not sure if the work Sears did on the truck caused something else to come loose or if it's the cold weather or a combination of both. the saga continues.

I think I'm going to try to get my hand tool room cleaned up after work. much easier than worrying about cars.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## rhybeka

ya'll make it look like I talk too much


----------



## mojapitt

I have never been accused of making someone else seem like they talk too much.


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty quiet here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'll say! Despite not having too much to say too often, it's interesting to see what others are up to. The cold closed most schools today and I'm stuck at home with the kids in temperatures far too cold to go out and play in the salt. Shop time would be nice but I trust none of them to watch over the others.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam and I just finished cleaning out the truck from the trip. He had to vacuum up all the chips and crumbs on and under his seat. I swear he was using a shovel to feed himself back there.

Apparently the not as cold air is moving east. Last night when we got home around 11:30 it was 10 deg. This morning at 7 it was 20 deg. Supposed to get to about 24 and then start dropping again though, but nothing extreme.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm finally motivated to finish the paneling in our bonus room today. It is made from trees that used to stand too close to the power line near our property. It's not heated yet, but well insulated, so maybe just short of 50°…just about right for working. Hand saw work and power nailing.

BByeti, that's what duct tape and zip ties are for….

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

I am at work. Dealing with all the fun that it brings.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

First time in awhile we are warmer than some of the rest of you folks. Feel for all the folks in the south that are freezing. That is just one more weather pattern that has troubled them this last year.

It is a nice day here. Only got down to 19 last night and 25° now. Headed for the mid 30's. The next 7 days should all be similar they say. Feels a lot better out just knowing it is above 0°.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, any temperature lower than freezing is extreme. Right now it's 29. Out of my comfort zone, for sure. Propane guy was here yesterday so, the shop is good for another few weeks. Since our well water pressure tanks and pumps are in the shop, I keep it at 40 + . It's nice to come to but, I kick it up to 60 as long as I'm working. Shop time ought not to be an uncomfortable experience.


----------



## DIYaholic

Clear skies & POSITIVE 21 degrees….
Won't last long though…..
Snow tomorrow & a predicted high of NEGATIVE 6 degrees for Saturday!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, you'd better stock up on bourbon to keep you warm!


----------



## mojapitt

How much snow will you get Randy?


----------



## bandit571

Errands have been run. Back home to hibernate…

Watched some Caddy SUV got flying down the streets…..50 in a 35….55 in a 20 School zone…75-80 out on the highway…hope they got to where they were going…...better yet, hope they meet up with the radar gun….

Waited so long for our food order (dine in) at McD's…the refunded the cost…..food was free.

Snow flurries outside, at the moment….


----------



## rhybeka

I heard 6-12" on Long Island, Randy.

emailed the Tuff Shed folks and asked about adding housewrap and was told they can do that (not sure how much it will be to add it though). priced the same building with the 8'10" ceiling and that brought it down to just under 6k to build. Not including permitting, concrete, electrical or insulation. but it will be built in a day. Hm.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I have upgraded from Kleenex to bounty. A little rough on the nose but no blowouts yet.


----------



## mojapitt

For the North eastern folks, I think stocking up on supplies for hot toddy is a thought.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, I would like to know how something as small as mucus membranes can drain roughly 5 gallons per hour from the sinuses.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get up, and actually do a bit of shop work…..

Flurries are coming down as BIG flakes, just not a whole lot of them…for now…22 degrees outside. It does have to warm up for it to snow….now, where was that recipe for Roast Groundhog…..?


----------



## DIYaholic

Rumplemintz & Hot Chocolate…. (yet to be acquired)....
2" to 6" of white [email protected]…. (for the time being)....
Microwave meals on reserve….


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte it's a miracle of nature only if it was harnessed we could be in a endless supply of a lubricating slime.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A little something based on Monte's original design.


----------



## rhybeka

nice Bill! I wish my initials were good for that kind of thing… I don't really want to use my given name but RLH isn't bad. Or even just RH.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, my sister in Pheonix gets no sympathy from me when she claims she's freezing because the temps are down to 70!
Dan, please post pictures of this home grown panelling! How thick/thin is it? Do you have a mill? 
Looks great, Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Beka, Candy.
I didn't know until Monte came up with a similar design.


----------



## mudflap4869

I was married to Debra for 11 miserable years. Traded her in for a nice young lady with whom I have had the pleasure of growing old. Or did the old battle ax make an old man out of me? To old to train a new one, so I guess I will just keep the one I have. (Unless Nicole Kidman becomes available.)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks good, Bill-maybe an outline around the initials and see how that looks?

Well, the tropical heatwave continues on unabated. 45 and mostly sunny out-no rain in the forecast until the weekend, and then not much expected at that. So, no rain in Portland = no snow in the mountains. And since our water for the summer comes from the mountain snowmelt, I wonder if we'll get to water our lawns this summer…...

Had my best time on my run this morning, since I started running again in September. Only 1:15 to go to get down to 8-minute miles again. When I was in the hospital, the doctor gave me steroids that reduced my muscle mass, and I've been experiencing the effects of that ever since. Sometimes I think the doctors are trying to kill me, but they haven't succeeded yet! So, I have to find a balance between growing red blood cells/platelets, and improving my run times, without over training. I think I've found the right balance so far.

Well, it's about lunch time! Then off to run some errands, then meet friends for a bourbon. (I'm allowed 1 (and only 1) bourbon a week, and I thought I'd enjoy it with friends.)

Have a great day, All!


----------



## tpobrienjr

I must be the only woodworker who hasn't yet posted here. No more - here goes!

Anybody who likes Stumpy Nubs is a friend of mine ("like" is used in the old fashioned sense).

Every time I take a look at Stumpy's work, I learn something new. That's why I will keep coming back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome Tom. Come back again sometime.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Bill. I use one with a year on it and also with a sequence number for my cribbage boards. Just have to remember to change the numbers each time. It takes a lot of sanding to erase them !!

Welcome to the bunch Tom !!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, Phyl and I grew up in central IL, about 100 miles east of Mike and Bill. I'm familiar with your winters. And, you guys do have my sympathies. OTOH, we spent 25 years south of Phoenix. Near Casa Grande. The only time your sis gets my sympathy is in the summertime. Well, spring, summer and fall. It gets brutal. But, I'll take the Hellish heat of AZ over the miserably cold midwest any day.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Tom, come on back now, ya hear.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Good to have you Tom, Stumpy checks in when he's not writing books.


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, here is the last section to be paneled. The room is over a 3 car garage. The floor is equipped with PEX tubing for radiant heat but it's not hooked up yet. 
The power company took the trees down and cut the logs to my spec as part of "I won't resist your trying to make me take them down because they are outside your legal reach." Took them to a local sawmill and for $0.25 bd ft they planked out the trees with a band saw mill and I skip planed the back side for uniformity. I machined the tapered tongue and groove with my power fed shaper. The face is rough sawn and coated with one coat of Deft lacquer. Makes the room very very quiet and cozy. There are light tubes from the roof skylights that light the room by day and the work lights will be replaced by ceiling fan fixtures with LED. The planks are right at 3/4" thick and the room is 16' x 24'.









The stairway to this heaven is a fully housed oak staircase I built in the traditional manner using dadoed risers and treads routed into wedging grooves in the stringers. The staircase is about 18' long and self supporting without being fastened in. It supports over 600 lbs of live weight without flexing or noticeable movement. Trees locally grown but purchased from sawmill for $0.50 bd ft.

















DanK


----------



## DanKrager

The reason the staircase is not fastened in is to allow it to be lifted up to give service access to radiant heat tubing under the master bedroom floor where there is no crawl space, only the cement floor of the former garage. Notice the brown access cover strip at the bottom of the stairs. On a good day, I can lift the entire staircase out of position and drop it back in place. Did that to check that my plan actually works. The 2×4 you see at the bottom is next to the one that is secured to the concrete floor and is trapped by the bottom riser and notches in the bottom of the stringers. The top of the stringers rest against the header and the top tread transition piece rests on the header.

DanK


----------



## CFrye

Radiant heat in the floor? Awesome!! Oh, and the panelling looks great, too! I think I watched video of the "dadoed risers and treads routed into wedging grooves in the stringers". Of course, I can't find it now.


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, excellent progress since I saw it. Gonna' do the shop next?


----------



## bandit571

Not a whole lot got done today…..may need a few extra hands, come glue-up time..









Face frame is just sitting there, for now. Spent most of the shoptime using either a beltsander, or this thing..








Made a royal mess down there..










Had to sweep the floor, and me..several times. Sander is getting a bit….snippy about all the work it is getting…..not used to it, I guess. Air hose to keep it cleaned out. Going to need every clamp in the shop, when I glue the face frame on…..it may get a few counter sunk screws, too.

Drawer blank that I WAS going to use as the drawer front, has now become a raised panel for one of the doors. Was a bit too short, was wide enough in height. Just the way things are going around here, lately…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a wonderful project Dan.


----------



## rhybeka

Neat Dan!

Bandit you need to take a break so I can catch up 

Tried to find out where my refund from last year is and the gov't won't tell me. Oh the joys of having my information hacked and taxes filed for me by someone not me! too bad they won't pay my student loans for me  /sigh/


----------



## mojapitt

I hate it when I run out of duct tape.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have some.


----------



## CFrye

> I hate it when I run out of duct tape.
> - Monte Pittman


How is that possible!?


----------



## mojapitt

I left my big roll at a customers house last week.


----------



## bandit571

Red Green would be ashamed….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Candy, here is the last section to be paneled. The room is over a 3 car garage. The floor is equipped with PEX tubing for radiant heat but it s not hooked up yet.
> The power company took the trees down and cut the logs to my spec as part of "I won t resist your trying to make me take them down because they are outside your legal reach." Took them to a local sawmill and for $0.25 bd ft they planked out the trees with a band saw mill and I skip planed the back side for uniformity. I machined the tapered tongue and groove with my power fed shaper. The face is rough sawn and coated with one coat of Deft lacquer. Makes the room very very quiet and cozy. There are light tubes from the roof skylights that light the room by day and the work lights will be replaced by ceiling fan fixtures with LED. The planks are right at 3/4" thick and the room is 16 x 24 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stairway to this heaven is a fully housed oak staircase I built in the traditional manner using dadoed risers and treads routed into wedging grooves in the stringers. The staircase is about 18 long and self supporting without being fastened in. It supports over 600 lbs of live weight without flexing or noticeable movement. Trees locally grown but purchased from sawmill for $0.50 bd ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Dan

I am going to have to flag your post because it is making me look bad. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, how are you doing?


----------



## DanKrager

Arlin, comfort yourself because no one knows how many hours, I mean years, this took me. Of course, air drying the wood was done from a recliner.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Hand is a bit tender, right now. Think I'll call it a day….."Well, goodnight, Folks" as Mister Benny would say…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ok….. I'll turn off the lights….

Who's making coffee & donuts in the morning???

ZZZZzzzz~~~~


----------



## Festus56

Sure is dark in here !!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mark,
Jus' cuz da lights be off, don't mean ya cain't stumble around….
Just don't stub your toe!!!
Also…. feel free to wander the halls of LJs….


----------



## mojapitt

We can turn the lights on again.

Morning Nubbers


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns/ /flops/ Morning! heat wave at 16 - it's not lasting - temps dropping as I type. Not helping my throat or my ears feel better. time to get at it I guess.


----------



## MontanaBob

Morning All… Monte I see your getting that bench wrapped up… Can't ever have enough Duct Tape..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um mornin', gotta go to the bank today, apparently someone is trying to pay their Uber bill with my bank card. I do consider myself a nice guy and all, but I ain't that nice…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you've had it up and running fer a few days now, ya should have a stack of burnt lumber by now…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, don't be nice. Been through that crap. Can't hate them enough.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Um mornin , gotta go to the bank today, apparently someone is trying to pay their Uber bill with my bank card. I do consider myself a nice guy and all, but I ain t that nice…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hope you get that resolved Marty. Hate to hear that. Looking at the work and progress pics you all post makes me wish I lived closer so I could help out. I would learn a TON of new stuff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dan, that's a sweet lookin' room ya got there, but if that's yer shop, yer gonna need an elevator…..


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, hang around here. You can still learn a lot.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Looking at the work and progress pics you all post makes me wish I lived closer so I could help out. I would learn a TON of new stuff.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'll take ya up on that Jeff, let me toss my son out, and you can have his room…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….

What do Mainiacs do with the "bomb-cyclone" storm from hades is forecast for the day?

We get up and go to work. Up at 4 and here at 5 :^(

Actually, we backed up the start time to make sure people could get in… but now they "get" to drive home in the snow…. but hopefully before the heavy stuff hits. They called school last night and Mrs. Mainiac gets the day off with pay, per the federal contract for her new job. Even the lobster pound shut down their retail counter today, so my daughter got the day off (though without pay).

I'm already hitting the wall… so I'll have to shut my door and take a nap.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I ll take ya up on that Jeff, let me toss my son out, and you can have his room…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I may take you up on that but don't toss out your Son. At least until the weather breaks. LOL

My hatchet restoration is done, the one I posted about a month or so ago. I'm working on a nice display box for it now. Post soon!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Matt, I remember those days. Up at 3, leave at 3:30 and 4X4 around twisty mountain roads to get to the prison built on top of an old mountain strip mine. Worrying if the next shift could make it so we could go home 12 hours later.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, ok, I am up…...why, I have no idea. Looks like a good day to stay home.

Might rip the parts for two door frames….and figure out what size of raised panels to make….IF I decide to try the shop today…...means I have to haul another plank to the shop….

Trying to figure the best way to add all them clamps, to attach the face frame…..and which cuss words will work the best..

At least it isn't a Monday….


----------



## bandit571

Just remembered, I haven't even done a Blog on this project..might take several just to get caught up…...maybe an hour or three on the keyboard, just to do them….will depend on how today goes…..

BTW….Top of the Morning to ya, ( and the remains of the day to meself) and may the road rise up to meet ye…


----------



## Gene01

I'm resolved to take the whole of 2018 off, snow or not. I need a vacation.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, did you ever get the Russian Olive?


----------



## ssnvet

I'm not in that severe a circumstance, but it does get pretty dicey on the back roads which I commute daily.

Management is in a tough situation here. We've been working both shifts in our crating department 55 hour weeks since mid October and we are just finally starting to get through the back log and caught up. So losing a full 20 hours of production would put us right back into crisis management mode again.

All employees had the option to take the day as an excused absence. Oddly enough, most of the women stayed home and most of the men came in. Makes one think that the women are smart and the men are brave :^p

All the managers and supervisors are here (guys and gals) ... go figure!


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, bravery can be seen many different ways. It may be risking your life to save another, it may be risking hardship to complete a job. It could be simply telling your wife that her clothes do make her look fat.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It could be simply telling your wife that her clothes do make her look fat.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is beyond bravery! Too much bravery for me!


----------



## bandit571

11 degrees outside, plus a wind chill warning…..yet the Boss decides she HAS to go out to Kroegers? Grrrrrrr.
Not even far enough to get the van warmed up, let alone me….


----------



## bandit571

She also thinks the hair needs trimmed, AND the beard…....told her maybe when Spring gets here…around March 17th?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, brother had a ************************* in his travel plans. He is now planning on leaving WY around 1/15. I'm ready for it. Apparently, he's bringing a full sized pu load. Don't know what that stuff even looks like. Or, after his next rifle case, what I'll make with it. 
Edit, just looked it up on the Wood Database…Russian olive is not a true olive wood. But, the pictures show a nicely grained, rich brown appearance. The info states that it's too small to use for much more than knife scales and the like. I'm not sure my bro. has correctly identified it because he says most of what he has is a foot wide. We'll see. Should be interesting.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, it's common 6-8 inches. I have cut a few that got to 10-12 inches.


----------



## Gene01

That's reassuring, Monte. Those I've seen growing in AZ would be straining to reach 6". They are mostly in S. AZ and were planted as ornamentals 20-30 + years ago. It's been illegal to sell or plant them in AZ since around 2000. Something about severe allergic reactions among asthmatics.


----------



## mojapitt

They are now considered an invasive species in most states.


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene 
Russian Olive is considerd an invasive species also. It was planted on the ditch banks etc in southern Idaho in the early 1900's It is almost impossible to get rid of. It will get 12 to 15 in in diameter but generally very crooked growing. You'll probably have some interesting grain.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is a nice sunshiny day here. 30° and warming up.

Russian Olive trees really mess with Jamies allergies. Just ride by some on the bike and will have after effects for several hours.

Back to the shop. Plenty to do.


----------



## Gene01

Didn't know that about Russian Olive considered to be such a wide spread nuisance. I'm lucky to not have a reaction to them as they grow. But, I'll take no chances with it in the shop. At least as far as breathing the dust. Guess contact can't be avoided. Long sleeves but no gloves.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, it's not the wood they are allergic too, it's the pollen. The wood just smells bad.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Monte. Masks might still be helpful to filter the stink.


----------



## bandit571

Back home..finally.

Waiting on the toes to thaw out.

May just blog the rest of today…..we'll see…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I think you should!

been itching to get to the hand tool room and work on laying out some dovetails per the new way stumpy just covered in one of his most recent vids. Imagine me, overthinking the process


----------



## ssnvet

We sent everyone home and shut down the factory at 11. Right as the snow and wind was really picking up :^o

But the plows had a jump on it and I had no problems either getting home or getting up the hill at the end of our drive. Saw a van in the ditch on a hill that used to always kick my but and send me on a 5 mile detour. I'm happy to report that the CRV tackled it handily and made quick work of our un-plowed drive.

Honkering down with a fire going and buckets filled with water in case we lose power.

Still have to keep up with work e-mail…. since when does it cost $250/hr. (+ travel expenses) to get a tech. on site to check/re-align one of our CNCs after we move it across the factory. That sure seems extreme to me.

You all stay safe now (Randy) ;^)


----------



## ssnvet

Wow! The barometer has dropped 30 millibars since I reset the maker before the storm.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, $250 per hour is fairly common for service tech's here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy charges $250 per hour, he just hasn't figured out yet what he's good at…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, how are you doing?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I have not been feeling to well and trying to get out to the new shop to do things and it is getting to much but it needs to be done.

I still need to put in a wood rack on the front of the garage to hold the lumber stuff but I am thinking in the summer or when I am feeling better.
I am doing something special on the wood work over the doors and window that I seen in Norway when I was there for 6 months which I really liked.
My wife and BIL are still plugging away and they do not plan on covering the gaps he made on the sheetrock and I said that is not acceptable and needs 1×2 to cover the gaps.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte, brother had a ************************* in his travel plans. He is now planning on leaving WY around 1/15. I m ready for it. Apparently, he s bringing a full sized pu load. Don t know what that stuff even looks like. Or, after his next rifle case, what I ll make with it.
> Edit, just looked it up on the Wood Database…Russian olive is not a true olive wood. But, the pictures show a nicely grained, rich brown appearance. The info states that it s too small to use for much more than knife scales and the like. I m not sure my bro. has correctly identified it because he says most of what he has is a foot wide. We ll see. Should be interesting.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

Your brother is right. The 3 years in Idaho they were ripping it up everywhere and called it a weed tree but they were 12" to 14" thick and the same around here.


----------



## Gene01

Well, if it's as pretty as the pictures I saw, I'm glad he's bringing a bunch. Might be scarce one day. He says he's got lots more. Unless it's just plain ornery, I may need to head up there with a trailer.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought that the wood was beautiful, just the smell is nasty


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

What's your weather Marty?


----------



## mojapitt

I ALMOST feel guilty for 48° and sunshine. Especially knowing what Matt and Randy have.


----------



## boxcarmarty

6* now, wind chill of -20 in the morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Highs above freezing all next week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just set a trap for a ******************** that's driving Checkers crazy, anyone need a critter???


----------



## mojapitt

Na, wife don't care for critters


----------



## Gene01

Shoot it, Marty. He won't bother you…or anyone else…any more.


----------



## mojapitt

If it sounds like I am crying, just drove by the landfill and they're burning the log pile


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, still enjoying the tropical heatwave we've got going on around here-47 right now! Still waiting on the couple of rain drops we're supposed to get today, but I'm not holding my breath. Just because it's clouded up doesn't mean rain-any more at least…....

Met up with a friend yesterday afternoon, at a small Speakeasy place, for a bourbon. Had a Russells Reserve Single Barrel, 110pr. Great nose, and great taste in this one-might have to pick up a bottle if it ever goes on sale.

Looking forward to getting back in the shop, but will have to wait a little longer. Doctor doesn't want me exposed to sawdust, in case there's any mold in it. I tried explaining that (as far as I know) only spalted wood has mold/bacteria/whatever in it, and that I work only with hardwoods like QSWO, mahogany, walnut, cherry, and occasionally some exotic tropical hardwoods. Maybe I should switch to a furniture building doctor….....!

Plus, my hands and fingers get cold and uncomfortable in my cold shop, and it's not that much fun working with frozen fingers. I don't wear gloves, and I don't have a heated shop (it's just my garage) and am leery about putting a space heater out there for fear of detonating a cloud of sawdust. I thought about those oil-filled radiator type heaters, but wonder how long you have to run them before they warm up the shop.

Well, I see that a rain drop has landed on the deck-probably all we'll get today…......!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, Candy can give you yer clearance, she's not a doctor but she knows how to spell sawdust…..


----------



## ssnvet

Got a couple hours of shop time in… pictures to follow…

We have about 10" of snow, but it's letting up.

So far the power is holding strong. I'm going to let it settle and get up early to plow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, how much snow do you have?


----------



## bandit571

Snow be falling around here…real fluffy stuff, too. Almost like a pillow had blown up…

Three blogs to get things caught up….that was the wood working for today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you ever notice that even though maps of the us make it look as if Maine is the northernmost point of the lower 48, it is in fact significantly south of Minnesota, North Dakota, Idaho, Montana and Washington? Also, Minnesota has the northernmost point in the lower 48. There is a little piece of Minnesota called the north angle that lies north of the 49th parallel. That was apparently a mapping glitch from way back when. Just a little trivia.


----------



## bandit571

Years ago..I used to do foundations in this weather….from the footer on up…..hated every day of it. Bad when the rebar sticks to your hands…..


----------



## rhybeka

Stay safe Matt!

Got my handtool room cleaned up a bit. Enough I could go make a mess and work but had too many other chores. Watching some of the Iowa/OSU basketball game.


----------



## Gene01

Right out of the service,,,in January,,, I went to work in the oil patch on a pulling unit in central IL. Those sucker rods get sticky at freezing temps, too. Sometimes…quite often, really… gloves would freeze to a rod and your hand would pull out. Have to shut down the unit to retrieve it.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I am sending some duct tape to you tomorrow


----------



## CFrye

That's some great looking duct tape, Monte! Do you have a guesstimate on how long it will take to get here?
Dean, how tall are you? Add a smidge and you have clearance to walk through a doorway that height, with out shoes. Glad I could help.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope to find out tomorrow. I am afraid it won't make it in time for Don.


----------



## CFrye

OK.


----------



## bandit571

Need to go and set up the Stanley #45, so it can be ready to go, tomorrow….whenever I manage to roll out of the rack in the morning…..

Somewhere down in the shop, there is a 3/8" tapered plug cutter bit…..It may come in handy in a few days..IF I can find it…


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, it's coming via Fastenal. Much cheaper, but not as fast.


----------



## DanKrager

LOL, Candy. "clearance"....I like your humor.

Dean, the little heater in my wife's sewing room , the one I just finished the paneling in, takes about 24 hours to get the room up to about 65° from 40°. I put a fan on it today and it took about two hours to raise the temp 10 °. And this room is insulated well enough to be heated with a candle, supposedly. The oily radiators are meant to maintain, not raise temps quickly, but they are quite safe. Have another one in my shop bathroom where I shower.
DanK


----------



## DonBroussard

No worries, Monte. I might stop in to visit Andy and Carol anyway. Mum's the word on the bench.


----------



## mojapitt

I may send it FedEx Candy. Rates are not as horrible as I expected. Although next day is $385. That's not gonna happen.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, when are you going to Tulsa?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Can't stay, but I wanted to pop my head in and say hey.


----------



## mojapitt

We miss you Stumpy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, NOW I'm tired…..Stanley 45 has been reset…and used. Groove in the face frame needed to be a little wider, went with the next size larger cutter….face frame will now fit the front of the case..

Counter-bored 9 holes….then drilled 9 pilot holes. First batch were on the drill press( fun….yeah, riight) pilot holes were drilled with an all metal, corded Ward's Powr Kraft drill. Have the 18v batteries being charged up….

Back is now stiff as a board….breathing is shot…that will about do for one day…


----------



## DonBroussard

I will be in Tulsa on Tuesday afternoon and night.

Hey backatcha, Stumpy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Stumpy !!

Got up to 40° today. And sunshine so it felt nice.

Monte for that much money you could take a day off and drive there yourself. Good to see it on the way.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, I really screwed this up. I have thought all along that I had till Thursday. I totally apologize.


----------



## CFrye

How much does all that duct tape weigh, Monte?
Hey, Stumpy!!


----------



## mojapitt

About 50 lbs. FedEx would have it there late Wednesday for $135.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, how much snow do you have?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


We only got about 6" to 8"....
Winds are picking up, now that the snow is ending….
Tomorrow's high of -1 combined with 20MPH winds, should be balmy….
compared to Saturday's -6 with 15MPH winds!!!


----------



## bandit571

Vintage drill?










Ward's PowrKraft 3/8" corded drill

Tapered plug cutter?









Hopefully, I can attach this thing to the case..









Glue and screws…


----------



## GaryC

Monte, give me your address…I'd like to help on the shipping


----------



## bandit571

Time to say "Goodnight, Gracie"


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, we didn't have the snow (Mark did), but we had the cold and wind. Can't do anything in it. Stay warm sir.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning. Doesn't feel like Friday, but glad it is.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte do you have paypal? I'd like to help with shipping too!!

glad it's friday. lots planned but man I think this cold is setting back in…hopefully just a cold and not ear infections and/or strep. unfortunately it takes time to show either of those issues.

@Bandit if you can't find the plug cutter lemme know I think I have that size and can swing up on Sunday (truck seems to do ok on highway but hopefully I'll have it fixed) I'll also have puzzles for the boss!


----------



## MontanaBob

Like Gary….send me your address…


----------



## MustacheMike

-10 here in MI this morning. 4 lb Toy Pomeranian gave me the finger when I tried to put her out this morning.


----------



## mojapitt

> -10 here in MI this morning. 4 lb Toy Pomeranian gave me the finger when I tried to put her out this morning.
> 
> - MustacheMike


Love it


----------



## ssnvet

> Did you ever notice that even though maps of the us make it look as if Maine is the northernmost point of the lower 48, it is in fact significantly south of Minnesota, North Dakota, Idaho, Montana and Washington? Also, Minnesota has the northernmost point in the lower 48. There is a little piece of Minnesota called the north angle that lies north of the 49th parallel.
> - firefighterontheside


We're in southern Mainiacland and the latitude is only 43.25° N. But weather has more to do with Coriolis patterns and for us on the coast, the moist air in the jet stream (which normally moderates the weather) collides with cold air from New Brunswick (thanks 74) and give us the classic Nor' Easter'

My sister lives in western Michigan just below 43° N, but they get the lake effect snow as that Minnesota air picks up moisture over Lake Michigan for a Nor' Wester'

I think I would have loved being a weather man. My dad was friends with a retired Navy Captain who was a meteorologist and it sounded like he had an interesting career.


----------



## ksSlim

13 Jan Yukon Okla. SWTCA tool meet


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. so between the cold, the storm, the upended hours and it being dark all the time, I feel like I'm living in a time warp and am starting to space out and lose it.

I was up at 5 to clean up the drifts, clear the cars and plow up by the house. So when I got back in the house I looked at the clock and panicked that I would be late for work, did a quick change and ran out the door. The I go pulled over for speeding, going 45 in a 30…. all that and when I got to work I realized that I wasn't 15 min. late. I was 45 min early :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I did some searching on google to see what articles there were about how the maps deceive people into thinking Maine is more north than it is. There was a lot of discussion about how just being North didn't mean being cold. For instance the Pacific Northwest is more north, but greatly affected by the Pacific Ocean. It also talked about how we think of Canadians living in the great white north, but so many of them live south of the 49th parallel.

Matt, does that new Car of yours have a clock in it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the info Slim…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um mornin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Um mornin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yep….here too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, seems like a good day to burn something…..

Edit: with the laser…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's not a good thing to say today as I'm sitting here looking at a fire truck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> That's not a good thing to say today as I'm sitting here looking at a fire truck.
> 
> Edit….I knew what you meant.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That's not a good thing to say today as I'm sitting here looking at a fire truck.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I thought about that as I hit the post button…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte .I would also like to help with shipping or any other cost incurred


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's an idea though…....to bring the laser to work with me. On weekends I have a lot of down time. I could do a lot of "burning" out here in the engine bay.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I swear it's a Monday. I left home without my package. Luckily I only got about 6 miles from home when I remembered. Real lucky there were no HPs along the way. I did make it to work on time.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes I have a PayPal account. Rarely used.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Do they have exhaust evacuator ducts for each truck that could be put near the laser to keep from filling the bays with smoke?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, you probably wouldn't want to set off the smoke detectors there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We don't have exhaust ducts here at House one, but I burned quite a few logos in the kitchen at home the other day. I could smell it a little bit in the House, but couldn't see it. With the size of this engine bay it won't be a problem.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, please PM me your address, too. Thanks.
Just about got case # 2 wrapped up. Pictures soon. 
Already started on TV Stand and river table. As soon as the wood gets here, I can start case # 3.
One New Year's resolution was to get the work flow organized. Glad I didn't set a time limit.


----------



## mojapitt

> One New Year s resolution was to get the work flow organized. Glad I didn t set a time limit.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Let me know how you do it. Badly needed here.


----------



## mojapitt

I begrudgingly post my address and thank everyone here.

Monte Pittman 
11980 Pittman Lane 
Whitewood, SD 57793

Explanation of "Pittman Lane "

Mom and dad lived there 62 years. When it had to be named, the residents were my parents, my mom's shop, my brother and myself. It's about 1/4 mile long. Sounds more impressive than it really is.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, how's your nostril exercise going?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, just point a fan at it and it will be fine… You'll have to buy green glasses for all your crew cuz they'll want to watch it too…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Candy, I am sending some duct tape to you tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I sure hope the legs aren't damaged. Not that I think their weak or anything. I just have the image of the Samsonite gorilla beating up the suitcase locked into my head, as I heard Samsonite laid him off and he wound up working at UPS.
:^o


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, does that new Car of yours have a clock in it?
> - firefighterontheside


More than one…. but it doesn't help much when you only look at the two digits on the right side of the :



> That's an idea though…....to bring the laser to work with me. On weekends I have a lot of down time. I could do a lot of "burning" out here in the engine bay.
> - firefighterontheside


So who do you call when you have a fire in the fire station engine bay? Ghost Busters?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….
Pictures of the fun last night..









Plug cutter has been found…









Ward's POWR KRAFT 3/8" drill….









All set, and ready to be "glued & Screwed" 
Beka: come on over, anyway…..you may get put to work, though…


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I have my fingers crossed for the shipping. It probably wouldn't do any good to mention to them that Andy and both daughters carry large handguns.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte not well. I've been feverish and can here the snot moving around when lay down. Then throw in a migraine and you have got a great time.


----------



## Gene01

DL, seen a doc? Might be able to prescribe something more effective the the OTC stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

To all those who offered, the shipping costs were less than expected. No help needed. Thank you all.


----------



## bandit571

The Boss seems to think she needs to "go to the store" today….grrrrrr.

Don't feel like sitting in the van, for the hour that takes….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

33 sunny deg. headed for 40 again today. Will send any extra east for you folks.

Bill a good burn on some woods will have all your guys looking for what is burning. I can smell my shop up pretty easy. Love burning aromatic cedar. Makes the shop smell great !!

That is good Monte. Some freight companies are reasonable to deal with. That bench hauls pretty easy. It already has 700 miles on it.


----------



## mojapitt

It's less than $100 To ship. I am really happy with that. It's supposed to be there Tuesday so that Candy, Jim, Don and Nannette can deliver. Can't say enough good about all the great folks here


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got the sweet smell of maple burning in the shop now…..


----------



## mojapitt

I do like the smell of maple


----------



## MontanaBob

It's in the mail….. So use it towards shipping or have a nice lunch… lol….Bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

If the legs are a concern, you could screw a board to the bottom from leg to leg.

I'll just leave the ceiling fans in the engine bay on and it will circulate. We weld and do other stinky things all the time. It's never been a problem. The kitchen is where we have problems. We tell people not to mount smoke detectors in the kitchen. Umm…..we have two smoke detectors in our kitchen. Thank the architect for that.


----------



## mojapitt

Bob, you need to stop by sometime.


----------



## CFrye

AJ and Beka, get thee(s) to a doctor! I already had an appointment scheduled yesterday for med refills so I waited too long. Now I get to miss two days of work and dish out the big bucks for more drugs! Doc had a coupon for the $400 inhaler, thank God! Got a text from the pharmacy almost 2 hours ago. Trying to talk myself into going out in the cold to get them…Ugh! This also means that I will not be part of the bench delivery crew in Jenks :-(


----------



## CFrye

> 13 Jan Yukon Okla. SWTCA tool meet
> 
> - ksSlim


Slim, I'll be holding out for meet in Joplin in February, maybe…


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene and candy it will be fine I will let it run its course.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I am working on a plan C if all else fails


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, maybe fresh pie would help.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been burnning maple for 4 hours now, about half done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> AJ, maybe fresh pie would help.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What kind of pie???


----------



## MontanaBob

Monte, Thanks for the invite… If I ever get out that way I will stop by…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, we actually got a couple of drops of rain this morning! Actually, it rained like crazy for about 15 minutes then calmed down a bit. Went on my run after the deluge, but lost a second on my time due to the wind and the rain. Every rose has its thorns, right…...?!

Thanks Candy for my "clearance"! I should just get a respirator and call it good. Just need to find one that won't fog up my goggles.

As far as heating the shop, I also thought the oil-filled radiator wouldn't work very well. It's just much safer, though. I guess the only answer is to tear up the concrete floor, and put in radiant heat. Maybe a GoFundMe account is in order…...?

Got some errands to run, cans to return, and chow for the weekend to pick up. Hope the bottle/cans return machines are working today….......


----------



## Festus56

> Been burnning maple for 4 hours now, about half done…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Must have a good one going like I have burning now.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is done. Sunshine coming in the windows behind the computer desk, is making things hard to see…

Might meander to the shop, in a bit….

Need the "Mid-January Thaw" to get here….SOON!


----------



## Gene01

Dean, I've been using a flameless gas heater from Pro Comm in the shop for about 15 years. No problems at all.


----------



## bandit571

Not much use for anything else…maybe a Drawer front?









"Face" side? Or….









This as the face of the drawer….?









Kind of curvy, and a bit of wane…..we have ways….
Clear out on the end in the first picture…there is a split going on…..may just cut that section off. And hope the dovetails keep things from spreading…may have to spend an entire day in the shop, to build ONE drawer….


----------



## bandit571

Long time ago, back when there was a Quality Farm & Fleet store…...I bought a barrel stove kit. I got a used 55 gal drum from where I was working, and used it and some stove pipe to heat the old 2-1/2 car garage my shop started out in….90 degrees within about 12' of the stove…..got a bit nippy the further I got away. All the "mistakes" in the shop seemed to vanish, along with all the paper trash. If it could burn, in it went. Used an old artic tent trick to clean the stove pipe…about once a month, about three .223 blank rounds wnt into the stove, right under where the pipe left the barrel….

Pop,pop, pop! Big cloud of soot flew up out of the pipe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I have two categories, face and firewood…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy you get better first! The SO is worried about getting sick from me already even though I'm only a day in. The doc can't give me anything yet as if anything it's just a cold atm. It /might/ turn into ear infections but it'll take a few more days. I'll go to the wellness center at that point.

@Monte awwww - can I still send it and you put it towards your laser??


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte,Marty I think any pie will do but I think a warm apple pie would be best in the current situation.


----------



## bandit571

With a big scoop of ice cream?

Back has started to hurt,,,,got this "thing" installed…









Then cut out a blank for the drawer's front…









Had to go "Old School" with it..









Wasn't too hateful….









Beltsander is now DOA….just groans when I pull the trigger….so, I had to use something else, to flatten the board..









Both faces were done….I think that will be quite enough….for one Friday…


----------



## ArlinEastman

I really wish I could find someone to pick this up and bring it to me.

I talked to him and he would crate it and shipping would be about $100 he said and they would put it way over budget. This is what we have been wanting for afew years.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/DeWalt-Radial-Arm-Saw-15-GA-model-541/162710487994?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

What do you guys and gals think of this. Pretty nice Huh


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, we have a few members in the Virginia area, but I am not sure they are coming to your house in June.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, maybe a chocolate pie, no… I think a cherry, wait… perhaps a chocolate cherry…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

That is pretty nice, looks like it would take up quite a bit of floor space too! I worked in a shop for a while where we had an 18" DeWalt outside under an overhang for rough work and a much cleaner Delta 14" inside for precise work. They're great for what they are but around me the market is pretty flooded with various makes and levels of quality. I've got a 10" Delta Milwaukee waiting for me at grandma's when I'm ready for it. Grandpa bought it for cheap at an auction nearly 25 years ago and never got it setup before he got sick so a large part of that acquisition for me is based on sentiment. If it weren't 10" (I have a plethora of 10" blades and almost nothing else) & single phase, I couldn't justify it.


----------



## mojapitt

Cherry pie is probably my favorite. But my wife makes a strawberry vareniki that's truly awesome.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty depends on what type of cherry pie. New age which is pure sugar or a old style nice and tart. I prefer the tart.


----------



## Festus56

Any pie is good !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Cherry pie is probably my favorite. But my wife makes a strawberry vareniki that s truly awesome.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We still haven't made fruit ones. While I was out of town, Cindy and Sean helped my sister make over 515 pyrohy with potatoes, cheese and onion. That's what I will be eating tomorrow. This is some of them after they've been boiled and slathered in butter.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife likes it with cabbage. I am still not as sold on the cabbage.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I just checked, it's not there yet.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Gene, I'll have to look into that. I like the flameless part!

Well, all this talk about pie has got me hungry-guess it's time for lunch! But I know what you guys are talking about with the sugar these days. While my mom was still around she'd always bake me a German chocolate cake for my birthday. Since she's been gone, I've gotten them at the grocery store, and man are they nothing but sugar! Almost too much to eat, to be honest. And I always thought that they made them from scratch there in the bakery-not! When I got my cake in December, they didn't have any in the display case. So I asked the lady if they had any in the back, and she said she could make me one in 20 minutes. 20 minutes….....??! Mom's cakes always took an hour or more for her to make and bake them. Came to find out that the bakery doesn't make them from scratch. They're actually frozen, and just need to be thawed in the oven. So, another bubble burst…....

Next time I'm in Monte's neighborhood, I'm stopping in for pie!


----------



## mojapitt

You and anyone else is welcome.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I was given a 1956 Dewalt AMF RAS that is 9" and I just finished restoring it but the table is left.

I really like that one so we can cut up thicker lumber for turning and a dedicated Dado blade and other things as well as the 3hp motor were mine is 3/4hp and does not take a DADO blade to well and have to cut 1/8 to 3/16 at a time.


----------



## ArlinEastman

TO Everyone

Do not forget to put in vacation time for the last week of June for the party here in Council Bluffs.


----------



## Gene01

A dado blade on a RAS is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, tell everyone the weekend again for the get together. 
.
Have you got a name for it?


----------



## bandit571

When I move in this chair…I hear a cracking sound…..and it isn't the chair…somewhere in my back, things are cracking, and popping…. must have worked too hard, for a Friday?

Think I will pop a DVD in and go off to the land of Hobbits…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's back…............










To make a long story short, since it's delivery, the folks weren't happy with it. Wife never liked the style. At one point I thought I would be screwed out of both the table and the money. So after much bickering we got it back.

Now, do I try to sell it at the current size (5ft x 10ft), or do I cut it down to a normal size?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> My wife likes it with cabbage. I am still not as sold on the cabbage.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My Ukrainian great aunt used to make it with cabbage. While I have learned to like cabbage in the last 10 years, I will never like Pyrohy with cabbage.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, that sucks Monte. I'm not sure how much luck you'd have cutting the rocks. I would say take it to one of your shows just like it is.


----------



## mojapitt

She eats it with cabbage like I do with strawberries. I will stick with the strawberries.


----------



## mojapitt

One of the thoughts to cut it down would be cutting the river out of it so I can shrink it to 4ft wide with a new river. Also cut it down to 8ft long.


----------



## Festus56

If you can cut the rocks you could take 24" off one end and have a coffee table to match the dining table.


----------



## mojapitt

I can get a carbide blade that would cut the rocks. But I think 4ft wide would be better.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Man what happened? Did they not sign off the design before delivery? Potentially loosing the table and money would sit just well enough with me, everyone they (the customer) knew would be very aware of how well that wouldn't fly long before me starting any commission.


----------



## bandit571

Get rid of the rocks, remake it into a fancy Work Bench…..


----------



## mojapitt

No, I was over eager for the job and didn't follow my own protocol.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean it's all about the sugar now a days. Anything I make at home is from scratch and made with my 1950s culinary institute cook book. Number one ingredient is lard this was printed before crysco paid off the Americans heart institute to say crysco was better for you then lard. I love me some lard, the wife on the other is never happy when she sees it's been moved around.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, I agree about tart cherry and tart apple pie. Much better with ice cream.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, what if you show it the way it is and offer the customer the option of cut down…size….short,long..etc?

TART PIE!!!


----------



## mojapitt

The wife never felt it was the right look for them. Even though they hadn't paid for it, she mentioned selling it. I was very happy to get it back in my possession.


----------



## Festus56

Home from Friday date Night # 483. As usual I ate to much so now just sitting relaxing.


----------



## mudflap4869

Strawberry/Rhubarb pie. *OH YEAH!* My mom made the best in the world. Strawberries and cabbage??? Sounds kinda…..Mrs Cropley.


----------



## CFrye

Lemon meringue pie YUM! 
I finally got off my duff and picked up all the drugs. Just a few short months ago I was taking one med for my thyroid. Guess those days are gone.


----------



## Gene01

Seems like every time I go for a check up I end up with another pill.


----------



## MontanaBob

Whatever pie is being served is my favorite. Last week it was the lemon meringue made from scratch. I don't know how to make it, but I can turn on a mean oven… lol


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers.

My wife is not only full-time at Wal-Mart, she gets overtime. Both are rare at Wal-Mart. Ok, good checks. But she doesn't have time to make pie. Really tough choice.


----------



## Gene01

> Whatever pie is being served is my favorite. Last week it was the lemon meringue made from scratch. I don t know how to make it, but I can turn on a mean oven… lol
> 
> - MontanaBob


Phyl makes a lemon pie to die for. She usually pairs it with a Ghirardelli chocolate pie. A slice if each on the same plate is a taste sensation unlike any other.
I haven't mastered the oven controls yet, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, the bench has made it to Colorado. Might need to be drug tested when it gets there.


----------



## mojapitt

> Phyl makes a lemon pie to die for. She usually pairs it with a Ghirardelli chocolate pie. A slice if each on the same plate is a taste sensation unlike any other.
> I haven t mastered the oven controls yet, though.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I used to think I was a good. I did most of the cooking in first marriage. Since the most wonderful woman in the world has arrived, I can't boil water. Don't even want to.


----------



## GaryC

I can make ANY pie. All I gotta do is get the ingredients :
#1 Melissa …..


----------



## rhybeka

Glad you got the table back, Monte. I don't know many folks with room for a 10ft table but I'm not sure I'd say cut it down. Think i'm with Bill - take it to a show and see what the feedback is.

Looks like we are on the run today. hopefully going to get my truck fixed. SO explained the issue to Sears mechanic and he says they've seen the issue before and it could take another fuel flush. So back it's going. At least its free.

Put Lily in a sweater - I think it's helping her to not be so cold. Will be glad once this deep freeze lets up tomorrow!

mmmm….piiiiiieeee


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Last freezing day for a while. Trouble is, tomorrow it will rain and freezing rain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning. Last freezing day for a while.
> - firefighterontheside


Pass it on Bill and don't bogart it…..


----------



## Gene01

Bill…YUCH. Stay safe out there.
It's just inconveniently cold on the mesa. Though we could really use the moisture, I hope it holds off till spring. It will be 65 this afternoon. Until then, the shop is warm. But, that 20' trip from the house to the shop can be a b:#$h.

I can microwave oatmeal. But, if I want to get creative, fried Spam will do. Adding eggs really stretches my culinary skills, though.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, the bench has made it to Colorado. Might need to be drug tested when it gets there.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


LOL!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Unfortunately Marty, the rain and freezing rain will come with it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I can microwave oatmeal. But, if I want to get creative, fried Spam will do. Adding eggs really stretches my culinary skills, though.
> 
> - Gene Howe


My go to fix is a fried egg and cheese on butter soaked wheat toast, and a handful of pills to keep my arteries from slamming shut…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..ummm
Have already hauled another plank of wood to the shop. Drawer opening has been fine tuned. Granddaughter-diva made herself Chocolate chip waffles…..and didn't share…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finished my burn yesterday on maple that was cut down to make room for the house. It took a 'lil over 8 hours…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Amazing … are you for hire ????


----------



## mojapitt

That's really nice Marty. Mine just moved higher up the list.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Amazing … are you for hire ????
> 
> - CharlesNeil


What, and ruin my reputation of doin' fer free???


----------



## Festus56

Good job Marty. Looks like I may have lost my job as the laser guy !!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, the bench has left Colorado. I am assuming that it's going to Oklahoma now.


----------



## mojapitt

> Good job Marty. Looks like I may have lost my job as the laser guy !!
> 
> - Festus56


Not so fast Mark, you're still closer than Marty.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Already at 40° with the predicted high of 39°. Guess we will see what happens. Even a small chance of moisture.


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to be 53 today. Would like it that way till maybe March.


----------



## Festus56

Here is a test burn I did yesterday. Did it in 4 separate burns to get the layout right. Have to put this on each end of a baby crib. Will burn each all at once on the crib. Will be a several hour burn time for each end on maple or birch whichever they decide on. It is about 12" square.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good job Marty. Looks like I may have lost my job as the laser guy !!
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, we'll drag Gene and Bill into our mayhem and make it a franchise…..


----------



## Festus56

That works. Got a big share of the country covered that way.


----------



## Festus56

I may have to upgrade my software some day. Just not sure my old laser will run the grayscale without a change of the board.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, I ain't burned nothin' yet.


----------



## Gene01

I'm gonna have to upgrade my laser head. Not sure my little 1.6 W will do what I want it to even with T2.


----------



## DIYaholic

A nice & balmy day here….
-4 with winds of 20MPH….
A "real feel" temp of -24….
Now then, where did I put my beach towel???


----------



## mojapitt

I am not sure I want to think of you on a beach towel either


----------



## DIYaholic

I'd be wearing a Speedo!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

The college world series is from 16 -27 June and with the weekend for everyone I thought that 22-24 would be best. Of course I do not yet know who is playing or I would do the powerball but those dates would be good for everyone to catch at least 5 or 6 games.

We will have games here and teaching how to turn and other things as well and hopefully Monte and other sawyers will come a day or two early and cut down 50+ Ceder trees


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

I know several professional and local people who have a dedicated RAS for the Dado and the biggest thing is the lower HP ones are at more of a risk unless taken is small bites.


----------



## Gene01

> Monte
> 
> The college world series is from 16 -27 June and with the weekend for everyone I thought that 22-24 would be best. Of course I do not yet know who is playing or I would do the powerball but those dates would be good for everyone to catch at least 5 or 6 games.
> 
> We will have games here and teaching how to turn and other things as well and hopefully Monte and other sawyers will come a day or two early and cut down 50+ Ceder trees
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Can't make it this year. We'll be traveling home from Alaska about then. Tired and broke.



> Gene
> 
> I know several professional and local people who have a dedicated RAS for the Dado and the biggest thing is the lower HP ones are at more of a risk unless taken is small bites.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Even in experienced hands, using the RAS to dado is not the safest method. If you are going to be instructing newbies, wouldn't a less dangerous operation be prudent?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I thought the naming of the shindig should be for everyone and I will put in a 4×4 in the spring for everyones boards to be mounted.

Gene

My friend I will so miss you coming here and hope you will pay a visit on one of your other travels. 

Also I am not worried about the Dado since I have it mounted and used it on the RAS I have now. The biggest thing is to do everything safety and ask a lot of questions to others who have done so and what they learned from it.

I do have a lot of planes and other things to trade and hope everyone brings something and wood products as well. :>)


----------



## rhybeka

back from errands. dog tired with this head cold.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, the bench has left Colorado. I am assuming that it s going to Oklahoma now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Probably have to stop in Kansas for munchies.
Marty and Mark, great job!


----------



## CFrye

Beka, get on some steroids so it doesn't get to the *need* for the antibiotics.


----------



## mojapitt

> Beka, get on some steroids so it doesn t get to the *need* for the antibiotics.
> 
> - CFrye


Wouldn't that affect her pro-sports career?


----------



## CFrye

> Beka, get on some steroids so it doesn t get to the *need* for the antibiotics.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Wouldn t that affect her pro-sports career?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There are consequences for every action.
Kinda like the Canibis oil email ads I am suddenly receiving.


----------



## mojapitt

Just so ya know I haven't screwed off the entire day




























Marty, once your sawmill is going, you could probably sell a lot of these.


----------



## diverlloyd

So laser burner people is it possible to do portraits with them. I would like to have one of my dog.


----------



## Festus56

Marty, Bill and Gene should be able to. They have newer, better software.


----------



## bandit571

1130 to about 1600 today…..took that long to build a drawer…..getting slow in me old age…

Drawer is now sitting in the clamps..









Needed the one clamp, to pull things into square..









hand cut, 1/2 blind dovetails are a royal PITA









Somehow managed….


----------



## bandit571

The file with all the photo evidence from today's follies, is 33 pictures…..too much for a blog?


----------



## CFrye

Never too many pictures for a blog, Bandit.
Medication induced tremors kicked in a few hours ago. At least that's my story.


----------



## mojapitt

Wonder if Randy froze his Speedos off?


----------



## bandit571

This might take awhile, to write up the next episode of that Blog….do you want the entire story, warts and all?

Or, just a sanitized version?

Will go and see what I can write up….


----------



## bandit571

OK…whew, Blog is in….writer's cramps from a keyboard?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Played hockey on the pond for about 5 hours today. That was fun, but now I'm dead tired.
In the middle of that, we were at my sisters Ukrainian Christmas Party. I ate too much. Pyrohy and Holubtsi.
Some pictures should be along soon.
I haven't tried to burn a picture yet. Haven't figured that out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

At first the ice was super clear and you could see the fish swimming under you. By tonight the ice needs a zamboni.
I drilled thru the ice. It was a bit over 6" thick.


----------



## mojapitt

For me, if you can still see the fish, the ice isn't thick enough.


----------



## mojapitt

Kicked myself out of the shop tonight after a little math error that will cost me about 4 hours tomorrow.


----------



## DanKrager

Gone for a day and 122 posts to catch up!

Was it Monte thinking about radiant heat from the floor retrofit in concrete? It's not cost prohibitive to cut grooves for PEX into the concrete. They have "dado" cutters for that on concrete saws. Messy.

Option: Put down styrofoam, lay the coils, and put filler foam between. Glue a plywood floor down and done.

DanK


----------



## jeffswildwood

> At first the ice was super clear and you could see the fish swimming under you. By tonight the ice needs a zamboni.
> I drilled thru the ice. It was a bit over 6" thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


This brings back memory's. When we were young me and my brother would ice skate the swamps in Maryland. If you fell through, it was only knee deep. We would cut two sticks and find a rock for the puck. Some good times.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm very careful about letting anyone skate on the pond. We've only done it 3 times in 17 years of living here. The first time was the year I was building the house. Of course that had to be a cold snowy winter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The water in the pond is only about 3" feet deep right now since it's been so dry.

Jeff, we have terraces on this land that used to commonly hold water when I was a kid. Occasionally they would fill up and freeze. More than once the ice was too thin and we got wet ankles. It was cool because we had narrow frozen waterways that were about about 200 yards long. That doesn't happen anymore for some reason.


----------



## rhybeka

Working on taking apart an oiled canvas jacket to use as a chisel roll. It's slow going.

@Candy it's only a cold so far. No steroids yet.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like I'm in luck-I found the Rose Bowl game and the Sugar Bowl on YouTube!!

I think the entire Rose Bowl is available, minus commercials (a good thing!), and the Sugar Bowl is mostly intact (starts with 5 minutes to go in the 1st quarter.)

I think I can get them both in tomorrow! But of course I'll have to wait a few days, or a week, to see the National Championship Game-so nobody tell me the score Monday night!


----------



## mojapitt

> I think I can get them both in tomorrow! But of course I ll have to wait a few days, or a week, to see the National Championship Game-so nobody tell me the score Monday night!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


The SEC wins


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I think I can get them both in tomorrow! But of course I ll have to wait a few days, or a week, to see the National Championship Game-so nobody tell me the score Monday night!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> The SEC wins
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'd say that's a pretty safe bet…..........!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Any of my plane friends ever heard of Twix hand planes? My mom gave me this for Christmas. The brand name is Twix, but it does not have a cookie center. The body is stamped steel.


----------



## woodrookieII

-3 here. Should be -10 by daybreak. Getting it to church in the morn could be iffy. Truck can handle it, I'm just not sure I want to handle it.


----------



## Festus56

I have never heard of that brand Bill, but then I am not much of a plane guy either.

Finally finished a Christmas project that was started a month ago. Even got the approval from the customer.


----------



## mojapitt

Rookie, I was there last week


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, she looks like you. Great job.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Wonder if Randy froze his Speedos off?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Let's just say it wasn't…..
chestnuts roasting on an open fire….
& Jack Frost wasn't only nipping at my nose!!!


----------



## bandit571

Long day in the shop…I am worn out…about time to call it a day..

Weather is going to do something…knees are having "issues" right now….I usually get a 40 hour notice from them, before bad weather arrives…


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, you were right. The bench is taking a munchie break in Kansas.


----------



## boxcarmarty

14* this morning, 30 this afternoon, much better then it has been…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

More hockey pictures.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'd rather be sitting under a shade tree, drinking a cold one, drowning a worm…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, ever heard of ice fishing?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was gonna go ice fishing last summer, but couldn't find any ice…..


----------



## mojapitt

Ice is for coolers


----------



## Gene01

> Ice is for coolers
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And Scotch.
35 here this morning. Gonna be 64. Luckily, we have an ice maker.


----------



## johnstoneb

30 here might be 40before day is over. and sunny


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow Humans, and Randy…...

Might meander to the shop after bit, have a bunch of clamps to remove….


----------



## bandit571

Beltsander has "locked up" grrrrrr. Pull the trigger, and it moans a bit. Might try taking it apart, later, and see what is inside. Cannot turn the drive roller. need to find the correct torx bit for those screws holding things together….

Maybe after the work on the drawer is done?


----------



## bandit571

Motor is burned up. Tossed the sander into the trash can…..maybe this next weekend, I can go shopping….will NOT be another Craftsman model….

For now, I can use a palm sander, and Megga Mouse! And a piece or two of glass as a scraper.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day with sunshine here. 35 now and should get to the low 40's later.

Time to start another project or two. Barn wood picture frames are about next on the list.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Randy, do your Bills stand a chance today?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Ok Randy, do your Bills stand a chance today?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Absatively, posolutely….
This is there best chance in 17 years!!!


----------



## CFrye

Here's a bit of info on the NY company that made your new plane, Bill. The logo looks kinda familiar. I may have one…somewhere.
Beautiful customer on a fine step-stool, Mark!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, a warm start to the day-40 out there under cloudy skies. Managed to shave 4 seconds of my time this morning, so seem to be making relatively steady improvement. Hope to run a 5K this Spring or Summer. Will need to get my times down to 8-minute miles for 3 miles. When I've got that accomplished, I'll enter a 5K.

Off to get the ears lowered, then watch the Rose Bowl on YouTube! If all goes well, I'll get the Sugar Bowl in, too, today-then I'll be ready for the National Championship game next week! (Yes, next week-I'll have to watch it on YouTube, so nobody tell me the score tomorrow night!)

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## bandit571

Drawer is out of the clamps, cleaned up..









And a pair of shiny handles installed









Need to find a couple more of these…









Drawer guides ( strips of scrap wood, glued and nail in place) are in,,,,but a tad too tight….Can correct.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy, I found that same site.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, the bench is in Kansas City. Surely it won't take 2 days to get to Tulsa?


----------



## rhybeka

debating on a nap. Wife i however yelling at the Bills on TV.


----------



## CFrye

Hopefully not, Monte. 
Dean, I appreciate your dedication and hard work toward your running goals! Keep on trucking!
Great looking blind dovetails, Bandit! 
Looks like I may be going to Jenks after all. My treated illness will be less dangerous than Brian's currently untreated crud. Ugh! I'll just have to keep my distance?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, please check that the legs are secure. We all would appreciate a picture of them sitting on it.

I talked to his daughter this morning, if there is any problems with FedEx times, she will see that it's handled. She's 6 months pregnant, still hoping for a boy.


----------



## mojapitt

> debating on a nap. Wife i however yelling at the Bills on TV.
> 
> - rhybeka


I thought that was Randy I heard yelling


----------



## DIYaholic

> debating on a nap. Wife i however yelling at the Bills on TV.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> I thought that was Randy I heard yelling
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No yelling here…. YET!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We did some work on the boys pinewood derby cars. Liam's will be a white Ford GT. Sean's will be a slice of cheese with a mouse in a hold. I was asked to build my own by the scout leader. Sitting here thinking of what to make and I saw the Twix hand plane sitting on the end table. So…..I will be making a hand plane car.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you may want to ask Bandit what the fastest plane is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Monte.


----------



## CFrye

Looking forward to seeing all the derby cars, Bill!


----------



## bandit571

They are all "fast" once you rub the sole with a candle….









But they are "Q U I C K !"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that bottom one a Twix like I just got?


----------



## firefighterontheside

My favorite plane to look at is the No 5, so I'm modeling after it. Still gotta figure out the knife and adjuster knob.


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, take a look at the Millers Falls Buck Rogers jack plane. It has the swept lines that would look quite cool as a race car.


----------



## bandit571

Bottom plane is Shelton 118


----------



## Gene01

There's a secret to building winners, Bill. Our twin boys took first and second two years in a row. 
Hour glass shape, bulbous in back sloped front, sorta slim waist. No corners. Sanded to 600. 3 coats of lacquer, waxed and buffed well. To meet weight after removing so much wood, we epoxied pennies (3 IIRC) into holes on the underside, just back of the font axle.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My oldest son claims he can make a better chili then I so we're having a cook-off next weekend for his birthday. I also made him a stinky spoon award that I'll give him…..


----------



## theoldfart

Gene, my son glued in lead shot to make the weight, he did most all of the build himself. I just helped with gluing the shot. He won, beat out several cars made with dads "help". They were shiny but not well designed.


----------



## mojapitt

2nd 4×4 has been planed and cut to proper length and angle. X brace legs soon to follow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would look neat. Maybe next year I'll make that one. I can have a whole collection of hand plane cars.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, what an exciting Rose Bowl! I love back-and-forth, down-to-the-wire games! And the Sugar Bowl was a pretty good game, also. That Saban character just keeps on truck'n, doesn't he?

I also enjoyed watching 2 games in less time that watching a live game-if it didn't take a week to see the games on YouTube, I'd almost rather watch them that way. Actually, no-gotta watch 'em live if you can!

Thanks, Candy, for your encouragement! I'm trying hard to get back to where I was last year at this time-when I had no red blood cells. I was running 8-minute miles then. But after the doctor gave me the steroids (not sure what for…....) I've lost muscle mass, and it's taking longer than I thought to get back into shape. So, since I was running my miles much faster with no red blood cells, I asked the nurses if they could take some blood out of me to get my count back down to where it was, so I could get my time back down. They just laughed and thought I was crazy…......!

Anyway, I'll get there-I've just gotta learn some patience. (Did I ever mention I'm not always the most patient person?)


----------



## MontanaBob

Marty… No matter where you are I can get there by next weekend…. I am a great judge of Chili… just saying…

Ice fishing today, could have used some Chili..


----------



## mojapitt

Good chili cook off is hard to beat.


----------



## mojapitt

Bench has been in Kansas City all day. It's probably really bored.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Bench has been in Kansas City all day. It s probably really bored.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well it was born board, wasn't it…..........!


----------



## CFrye

> Bench has been in Kansas City all day. It s probably really bored.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not even sunflowers to look at this time of year…if you left it some peep holes to see out of that is.


----------



## mojapitt

Last I saw of it, probably couldn't see much. I have traveled across Kansas. Not much to see.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, it is a board that came from Tulsa. So it's kinda going home.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, is that good looking spoon made from 'stinky sock maple'?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty… No matter where you are I can get there by next weekend…. I am a great judge of Chili… just saying…
> 
> Ice fishing today, could have used some Chili..
> 
> - MontanaBob


Bob, I'll save ya a seat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is that good looking spoon made from stinky sock maple ?
> 
> - CFrye


No stinky sock maple, just a monkey sitting on a toilet…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Marty, is that good looking spoon made from stinky sock maple ?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> No stinky sock maple, just a monkey sitting on a toilet…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Carving in the bathroom could be dangerous


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, the bathroom is where art is born…..


----------



## mojapitt

Never thought of it as art


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not feeling very well here. At first I thought I was just sore from playing hockey, but now I have a head ache and chills. I don't have time for this.


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome to the winter flu season Bill. Hit it with everything you have in the house.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill joins the how much snot can one nose produce club. I went to the immediate care for mine and was a waste of time. 3 hours to see me with only two people ahead of me, then the doc decided that she would answer her own question on what was the problem. Can't breath,cough from chest with both sides of chest hurting when coughing= "so it from your throat" no chest point to a bit below heart and on both sides " no it's coming from your throat so take some musinex and if your not better in 2 day fill this prescription for antibiotics". Did I mention waste of time and wasted even more time when they sent the script to the wrong place and did they call and make it right nope I had to call and fix their screw up. Can't breath, can't talk and if I do I sound like a deeper scratchier barry white so yeah that was easy to do. If being a doctor means you have already made a decision on a patient before you hear what is wrong with them and try to force the answers that you want to hear to make you preconceived diagnosis right, then you are in the wrong profession. Sorry for the rant but that was the calm version and not the version I sent on the follow up survey and not the version I will be talking to one of my buddies about.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
Has the SO stopped yelling at MY Buffalo Bills yet???
I feel her pain….
I BILLIEVE in next year!!!


----------



## bandit571

Bills were robbed.

Trying to talk the Boss out of painting that Stepback Cupboard Project…....need to come up with a flavour she will approve in a normal finish…...NOT paint.

Are ribs supposed to hurt, after a sneeze…...?


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka,
> Has the SO stopped yelling at MY Buffalo Bills yet???
> I feel her pain….
> I BILLIEVE in next year!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


She says the same thing! And yes - glad she'll talk about something else now!


----------



## mojapitt

FedEx must not work on Sunday. Bench has never moved.

Happy Monday folks


----------



## bigblockyeti

Happy Monday! Fourth consecutive day of no school, supposed to start back after Christmas break last Wednesday and hasn't happened yet, kids are loving it, me, no so much.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, kids love it till they have to go later in the spring. Tis the price they pay.


----------



## Gene01

Teachers don't like it either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Converted a florescent light to LED yesterday that I'll be hanging along with a few cabinets…..


----------



## rhybeka

Bill was so kind and sent me his ice and snow. pretty much every school in the central OH area is closed. Cbus city schools like never close so that's surprising.

I'm adding in a bump out to my shed plans for the compressor and HF dust collector. I'm thinking I can run 4" pipe from the unit through a hole in the shed wall and into the shop, then run more pvc from there along the wall, with blast gates and flex tubing to all of the tools. I think that would work?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, putting the dust collector in a closet is fine, but it's probably one of the quietest machines in the shop. Make sure you give yourself plenty of room to wrestle the dust bag…..


----------



## Gene01

Becky, leave room somewhere for a venturi or similar, ahead of the DC. In fact, if your container is large enough, you can do away with the HF bags and vent the DC directly to the outside. The venturi can (mine's a 35 gallon trash can) will collect most of the sawdust. Barely any collects outside.


----------



## mojapitt

Be careful with the compressor and DC together. If DC creates much dust it can be a problem for the compressor.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, FedEx shows it moving, but still in Kansas. Must've been quite a hangover from Colorado.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure which is worse..the view out the window, or the view in the mirror…..

Nasty outside…..even for a Monday…


----------



## bandit571

Even though today is a Monday….I might venture to the shop….not much else to do..today

Or…just watch a Hobbit movie or three…

Cinnamon Swirl Toast with butter for Second Breakfast…..( 1st Breaskfast was pills..) Still sitting around in me PJs….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is another nice day here. Not much sunshine yet but is 35° and should get to 43° later. Will be even warmer tomorrow then cold returns on Wed. Going to be some more snow with it they say so we will see just how much.

The cabinets came in for the kitchen re-model job I am doing. The one where the previous renters took most of the kitchen with them. Have them in my trailer but not sure if I can get to where they need unloaded. To much snow piled up on the street here to leave it hooked up to my pickup so guess it is back in the driveway.


----------



## DonBroussard

At the Toyota dealership in Fayetteville, AR getting new brakes and rotors on the front brakes. The front brakes started making a grinding noise right before we left for the trip, but there was no noted difference in braking effort. Estimate is around $500. Flatlanders like me like brakes in hilly country. I consider brakes a necessity and a good investment. I'm sure my insurer would agree.

BTW, I had my first experience shopping at Menard's. We visited the one in Hollister, MO and I was impressed with the size, selection and cleanliness of the store. I picked up a few of what would be considered "stocking stuffers " for myself and some other things for Nannette too. The store in Hollister is the furthest south Menard's has a store.


----------



## mojapitt

They're saying 5-8 inches of snow for us on Wednesday. Hopefully spend the day with the sawmill Tuesday.


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Don. FedEx still says bench will be there tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, putting the dust collector in a closet is fine, but it s probably one of the quietest machines in the shop. Make sure you give yourself plenty of room to wrestle the dust bag…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Becky, leave room somewhere for a venturi or similar, ahead of the DC. In fact, if your container is large enough, you can do away with the HF bags and vent the DC directly to the outside. The venturi can (mine s a 35 gallon trash can) will collect most of the sawdust. Barely any collects outside.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Be careful with the compressor and DC together. If DC creates much dust it can be a problem for the compressor.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


it was more because I wanted to use the space they take up (mostly the dust collector) . Most of the time I'm wearing hearing protection with the radio on.  Exhausting to the outside may be an option since it would still be inside the fence line…neighbors could cope. I could put the compressor in the shop - it's small enough but I was trying to also plan for a larger one down the road to do spray finishing with…I guess I could tackle that when or if it gets here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Beka and Bandit and maybe Marty. The ice didn't really hit here. We got mostly rain, though there is a little ice on our Halloween pumpkins.

I cleaned up the garage yesterday and took a load of stuff to store at Cindy's office. First time my truck has been in the garage since I came home from OK. First time new truck has been in the garage.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, $500 does seem a bit steep but at the dealership hopefully there's an above average chance the job will be done correctly. What are they putting brakes on? I realize a Tundra is going to be more $$ than a Corolla.


----------



## mojapitt

How are you feeling Bill?


----------



## Gene01

Becky, it's a heck of a lot easier to empty a 35 gal. Trash can than that bag. Espcially in a confined bump out. Plus, if you exhaust outside, you'd have no worries about running the compressor along side the DC. As I mentioned earlier, most…90% I'd guess…of the dust stays in the can. It's only the very finest dust that makes it past the can.


----------



## DonBroussard

Yeti - It's a Tundra. Also just got a report that the calipers were seized up and also need to be replaced. Poof! There goes another $200.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte - Good news on the bench. I'll coordinate with Candy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My wife makes me these giant vegetable smoothies to eat with the vita-mix. Then she complains that I have gas in the evening. I try to tell he I'm the victim, here, but it's no use…


----------



## mojapitt

> Yeti - It's a Tundra. Also just got a report that the calipers were seized up and also need to be replaced. Poof! There goes another $200.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Funny how that happens ain't it?


----------



## mojapitt

The whole Vitamix thing doesn't sound tasty to me.

How's the book going Stumpy?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm feeling pretty good today. I have a feeling I'll feel ill again tonight though.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, maybe have her blend in some bacon in your mix.

Pure veggies make gas and diahrea. Just saying.


----------



## bigblockyeti

$200 for more than one caliper at the stealership actually doesn't sound terrible, I would have guessed closer to $250 per caliper.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stumpy, I thought you had an industrial deep fat fryer in the shop to avoid such torture?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte, the bathroom is where art is born…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


and a lot of philosophy and solving world problems


----------



## mojapitt

I think I am checking on the bench too often. Is every 5 minutes or so good or am I being impatient?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think you're being imp….....where's that bench?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy and Jim could have drove to Kansas City, got it and been home by now.


----------



## mojapitt

It does have Stumpy's autograph on it. Maybe one of his fans stole it?!


----------



## bandit571

A little shoptime….looked better IN the shop, than outside the front window..









At least I did get a little bit done. Drawer now fits like it is supposed to….Parts for the frame to hold a raised panel door









Need to chop a few mortises, yet..then figure out what size panel to glue up….
Plug cutter still works…









Was about to turn that fan on..was getting a bit too warm in the shop. 
Maybe a bit of Lunch, will I cool down….had to sweep the floor a few times..









These shavings "Crunch" when I walk on them….was a bit annoying ….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sorry Beka and Bandit and maybe Marty. The ice didn't really hit here. We got mostly rain, though there is a little ice on our Halloween pumpkins.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You can imagine my disappointment when I didn't hafta git up and take Debbie to work this mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

> Sorry Beka and Bandit and maybe Marty. The ice didn't really hit here. We got mostly rain, though there is a little ice on our Halloween pumpkins.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> You can imagine my disappointment when I didn t hafta git up and take Debbie to work this mornin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So are you just getting out of bed?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, this is driving me crazy


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps.

We're having a heat wave in Mainiac land. 15°F !! I didn't even put a coat on when I took the dog out it was so balmy :^p

Glued up the panel for the platform bed head board the other night.

Winter session hockey season starts tonight. I'll be skating with the Purple People Eaters again. Two new peeps on the team… I hope they're good skaters :^)

Daughter #1 has an ear infection from working in (unheated) fish market day after day. It took much persuasion, but we finally talked her into calling in sick today. She felt really guilty about it


> ?


Hope all you flue victims recover soon.

End of the work day …. I'm outa here


----------



## mojapitt

Yes it's traveled for 2 days to get to the same location


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's peculiar.


----------



## bandit571

OK, what's fer Supper…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

mustgos, catchwhatchacans, and idontwannacooks


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know what is for supper. Cook isn't home yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tacos…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Pizza king pizza 1/2 cheeses 1/2 sausage and peperoni.


----------



## mojapitt

I am a meat lovers kind of guy


----------



## Gene01

Baked pork chops and dressing tonight. Not a big fan but, I'm not the cook. Chocolate cake and ice cream for dessert. That, I'll not gripe about…..won't gripe about the chops either, though. I know better. 
Delivered rifle case #2 to the upholstery shop. Picked a rich looking royal purple. Was going with red until she put the rifle on the purple. The gold plating really shines on the purple.
Clean the shop tomorrow then, start on the TV stand. Hope to get started on the river table by Saturday. Got a huge live edged slab of 8/4 mesquite for it. The customer…our son… wants it no longer than 4'. That means I'll have about 4' or so left. Some wild grained stuff, too. Make great turning stock. I don't turn so, it'll get resawn for gun boxes or whisky boxes. Or, both. Won't get to play with the laser until the river table is done. Mesquite smoke smells so good, though.


----------



## Mean_Dean

So, tonight's the big night! And remember, nobody tell me the score!

Well, 45 today and light rain. We're already almost an inch short on our rainfall this month, and it's only the first week of the month…....! Anybody know of any good rain dances?

Rest and recovery day today and tomorrow. Exercise does more harm than good if you don't recover from it. So I actually get to be lazy today and tomorrow-Randy would be proud of me!

By the way, anybody know where to get laptop batteries inexpensively (besides Guido's van in the parking lot….)? Mine used to last about 5 hours before needing to be recharged, and now I'm lucky to get 1 hour out of it.

Well, that's all for now-everyone enjoy the game tonight-and remember: no discussion whatsoever!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What game?
Batteries plus may be able to rebuild the battery.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pyrohy was for dinner tonight. Sean had hotdogs.


----------



## DIYaholic

> So, tonight s the big night! And remember, nobody tell me the score!
> 
> everyone enjoy the game tonight-and remember: no discussion whatsoever!!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I can tell ya the score BEFORE the game starts….

*0 - 0*!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> By the way, anybody know where to get laptop batteries inexpensively (besides Guido s van in the parking lot….)? Mine used to last about 5 hours before needing to be recharged, and now I m lucky to get 1 hour out of it.
> 
> Well, that s all for now-everyone enjoy the game tonight-and remember: no discussion whatsoever!!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Do a google search based on the battery Amp hours, and computer model #. Compare what comes up, you'll be flabbergasted by the results. I usually avoid the name stores because of markup. However, when I was looking for batteries for my 18v Porter Cable drill & impact set, Google showed that WalMart had them for the least. And ship to store was free. Guess where I got some new batteries?


----------



## mojapitt

I don't normally do a review of any products because I follow others reviews most of the time. But the Diamond Vogel store where I buy my lacquer offered to give me 5 gallons of their brand if I would review it for them.

I was using Gem Coat before and I was happy with the finish. But I decided to do this table with the DV lacquer. It sprays on equally as well. It didn't darken the blue pine any different than the Gem Coat.










I am easily getting as smooth of finish as Gem Coat. So at this point it's pretty much a toss up. However, one huge difference. All of us know how the smell of the lacquer can drive you out of the room. The DV lacquer, not at all. Still flammable, still hazardous to breathe, but much better to deal with. I will definitely use it again. $26 gallon.


----------



## bandit571

Another Blog is in….might just pop a DVD in, as I have zero interest in the SEC Championship Reboot….

Maybe a Hobbit movie, or two?


----------



## mojapitt

They now are saying 4-6 inches of snow Wednesday. Down slightly.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Freezing fog in the forecast… Will I sleep in tomorrow???


----------



## mojapitt

I think that is your wife's decision


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never heard of diamond Vogel. Perhaps you have just burned up your nose with the old stuff and don't notice this stuff anymore.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Freezing fog in the forecast… Will I sleep in tomorrow???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Freezing fog should be pretty quiet, so that should help you with sleeping in…...


----------



## mojapitt

I thought Diamond Vogel was a larger brand. But I Googled them. Not even top 10.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a good game Dean


----------



## Mean_Dean

Signing off for the night-Night, All!

Monte…...........


----------



## diverlloyd

Suppose to hit 70 here on wensday the snow comes Thursday or Friday


----------



## Festus56

Monte the first tracking you had says delivery on Wed. The second says Tues. Maybe it is delivered by now.


----------



## mojapitt

Our tracking ticket said Tuesday and that's what I paid for. I did notice that, glad it changed.


----------



## mojapitt

I just checked, it hasn't moved.


----------



## mojapitt

I just checked, it hasn't moved.


----------



## CFrye

When I started typing this, Monte's post ^^^was a double post. Where'd the other one go? (Edit: and now it's back!)
Has the bench moved, Monte?
I think you could name this table: 'Matchless', 'Matches', or '2 Candles'!! :-D


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Overslept and still feel cruddy. working from home again today. Better get at it!


----------



## mojapitt

The bench has left Kansas. I will call the outlet later and see when normal delivery time is.


----------



## mojapitt

The bench has arrived in Oklahoma.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps… Having a heat wave at 24°F this a.m. Switched back to my fall jacket ;^p

After a 7 month wait and 9 days for amazon "prime" delivery, I took delivery of a nice pair of 5' Jet bar clamps (for $35/ea). Good thing I didn't need them for a project right away :^o

Winter season started last night and we have two new players on team Purple. One is a strong defenseman, so I've moved up to wing and we put a 3-1 smack-down on team Black. My hip and my buttocks are telling me I'm to old for this game. But my pride and adrenaline are telling me not to listen.

Back to the grind today.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I finally got my clamps too a couple weeks ago, man what a long wait! I thought about responding to your post on the hot deals thread but after so many clamp campers had been admonished for comparing notes on expected shipping dates, I thought I better not. I tried not to make too much of a stink but every time I received a new expected date, I'd put that in my phone and contact them when that date rolled around to see what was going on. Same old song and dance pretty much every time but at least they're finally here and I've already used them, ironically on an end grain cutting board where 24" clamps would have sufficed.


----------



## Gene01

Wow…the net is screwy this morning. This the second forum I've viewed that has multiple duplicated posts.
Did the aliens land last night, was the moon full, is winter still here?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No frozen fog so I didn't hafta drag out in the early morning…..


----------



## Gene01

No Menards in AZ and no Diamond Vogel stores neither. Closest DV is Albuquerque. Not in the habit of driving 10 hrs for paint. Good price on that finish, though.


----------



## johnstoneb

42F and raining here. Ski hills aren't happy.


----------



## mojapitt

FedEx has the bench out for delivery. The plan is coming together.


----------



## mojapitt

Not a significant project last night, but needed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, might not be significant but still looks good, sometimes the mundane is a necessary evil. When will Andy ultimately get the bench?


----------



## mojapitt

If all goes well, late afternoon.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should be another nice day here but have rain and snow showers starting this evening.

That will make the big step easier when you are carrying something Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Nice landing, Monte. Will it get iced up?


----------



## mojapitt

> Nice landing, Monte. Will it get iced up?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Probably, just gotta deal with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. Him and Carol are doing fine. His youngest daughter is going to be living with them. Carol is getting her hair back. Overall, he sounded good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to hear on Andy and Carol…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Wow…the net is screwy this morning. This the second forum I ve viewed that has multiple duplicated posts.
> Did the aliens land last night, was the moon full, is winter still here?
> - Gene Howe


I'm blaming America's favorite scapegoat…... the Russians. :^p



> Not a significant project last night, but needed.
> - Monte Pittman


Two words for you Monte….. Pressure Treated … :^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

Was slopin' around some poly when I stopped for leftover chicken and dumplin', Now my body is screaming nap…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Just spoke with Andy. Him and Carol are doing fine. His youngest daughter is going to be living with them. Carol is getting her hair back. Overall, he sounded good.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That doesn't sound good for her marriage, but it will be good to have her there for them.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, she's not married anymore.


----------



## DIYaholic

We are ABOVE freezing, 36 degrees….
First time in over two weeks!!!
Warm temps, 40's for the next several days….
I may just be able to thaw out!!!


----------



## mojapitt

FedEx has notified me that the bench has arrived at the outlet. Candy and Jim are in route to pick it up and deliver.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## rhybeka

yaaaaay!! /kermintflail/

@Randy we're thawing so much I can see the grass again. Haven't done that since December!

Afternoon is dragging so I thought I would pop in. everybody else here is napping (and has a fur coat and four legs). itching to get into the shop. My Lee Valley order should arrive tomorrow and includes a hand plane….puzzle. XD


----------



## mojapitt

I have kept myself busy this morning so I would quit checking FedEx so often. I needed wood in storage, but now I need a nap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I left the shop unlocked, go ahead and stack that next to the poplar…..


----------



## bandit571

Late start to today….arguing with Landlord….Have already had one nap….MIGHT meander to the shop, in a little bit.

Not much else to do, today…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> FedEx has notified me that the bench has arrived at the outlet. Candy and Jim are in route to pick it up and deliver.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good news, good news.


----------



## mojapitt

Don and Nannette have their truck repaired and are heading that direction also.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hope they all don't get a speeding ticket, enroute to Andy's….
The cops would have to give them all a "BENCH" warrant!!!


----------



## Festus56

Great the bench is almost home !

Marty I can tell you where he hides his woodpile.

Have to run to the lumberyard before it starts raining.


----------



## mojapitt

> Great the bench is almost home !
> 
> Marty I can tell you where he hides his woodpile.
> 
> Have to run to the lumberyard before it starts raining.
> 
> - Festus56


So you're stopping by this afternoon?


----------



## jeffswildwood

I asked Monty the story behind the bench and he told me. All I have to say is you people are awesome! That was such a wonderful thing to do for him. I applaud all of you. All heart!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, this group was awesome before I got here. I am honored to be with a great group of people like this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, you should see what we can do with a tubafore…..


----------



## mojapitt

I never got in on those contests. I feel deprived.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim and Candy have the bench and are on their way to Andy's


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome.


----------



## Gene01

Ahh…glad to hear it made the final leg of the journey. Had visions of Toto and Dorothy sitting on the bench somewhere in Kansas.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I never got in on those contests. I feel deprived.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thinkin' back, I feel old… The only LJ's that are still active (or semi-active) on this thread from back then are myself, Charles, DS, and Dave….. Oh, and Stumpy…..


----------



## GaryC

The rest of us are here cuz we're purdy


----------



## Mean_Dean

I think I may have missed something about the bench and Andy, but whatever the case, I'm happy to hear the good news!

Just got home from my monthly clinic appointment. Doc reports that I'm still alive…..! Actually, hematocrit is 32K and platelets are 142K-just about in the normal range for both!

And thanks everyone for not mentioning the score of the game. I'll have to wait a few days to see it on YouTube, and am really looking forward to it! Think I'll pop a bowl of popcorn (gotta have a bowl with your bowl, right?!), crack open a cold one, and enjoy my game. And people are always teasing me I'm behind the times…....!

So, who's making lunch? Let me know, and I'll be right over!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, I just came across this shed project that you might be interested in. Looks like he has a blog about the build, also.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, it will be posted as a project later tonight when I know he has it. I will explain it all there.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I didn't have time to make it to your shop, so I stacked it in mine. I don't want to be late picking up my wife at work, she outranks you and is a better cook.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill,I like the Woodmizer blades a lot better.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Jim and Candy have the bench and are on their way to Andy s
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Glad to hear! Can't wait for the report.


----------



## JL7

Monte - good to hear the bench has been found…..looking forward to your post.


----------



## bandit571

An Amish Pallet Sawmill was burned down yesterday,,,,5 hours to put it out…..out on CR 13, in Logan County…..No one hurt, sawmill was destroyed. It seems to be their "big business" around here. About every farm is either sawing lumber, or making pallets.

Got a wee bit of work done..









Boards needed cut to length, edges jointed, and a couple needed face planed….will be the raised panel for the Cupboard's door…

Now, to quote a movie..
"Which way, Laddie..is it down here?" 
"What's down where?" 
" Supper! He said there would be food, and lots of it!"


----------



## Festus56

> Have to run to the lumberyard before it starts raining.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> So you re stopping by this afternoon?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was going to but I do not know where you keep the stash of 1/4" plywood !


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill,I like the Woodmizer blades a lot better.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good deal Monte. Did you look into resharp?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had 12 visitors this evening. Noisy guinea hens from who knows where. Sean wanted to keep one. June bug wanted to eat one.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, you should see what we can do with a tubafore…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, actually I went back and looked at the first thread and seen the tubafore contest. I could not stop reading (or laughing). I read all the way to the reveal video and it was not there. I went NOOOOOOOO! I finally found it on youtube. Watched it twice. Had a blast!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I didn t have time to make it to your shop, so I stacked it in mine. I don t want to be late picking up my wife at work, she outranks you and is a better cook.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


But I had roast, carrots, smashed taters and gravy ready when Debbie got home…..


----------



## mojapitt

I will send them to resharp Bill. I think it's worth it.


----------



## mojapitt

I just spoke with Andy. He was intensely thankful for the group support from here.


----------



## Festus56

Glad to be a part of it. He deserves our support and respect by just being Andy !!


----------



## CFrye

Here's one pic for y'all. Mud flap was worn out when we arrived so I'm afraid we didn't wait for Don. 









More pics when we get home. He and Carol both loved it!


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Candy. That is what I have been waiting for. Makes it all worth it !!!


----------



## mojapitt

Glad my wrapping held up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go to all involved. Love to see those two sitting on that bench. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a gathering full of smiles…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Best wishes to Carroll and Andy I'm glad they are doing better.


----------



## bandit571

The only thing finer than that bench, are the two people and dog sitting on it.


----------



## hoosier0311

at long last ends my absence,,,,divorce and all the trimmings, but I wont bother you guys with the details of that hot mess. Long story short, I ended up keeping my house and the shop, but not much in the shop. the rebuild is always fun. we shall see. I plan on lurking around here just to see what yall are up to.


----------



## mojapitt

We're always up for details. It's a reason to drink.


----------



## hoosier0311

> We re always up for details. It s a reason to drink.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That it is my friend, Wife turned out to be quite the prolific gambler. I massed up more debt than I could handle, just now seeing the light of day. She's been gone for nearly 3y ears and and things are looking up. downside is I had to liquidate damn near everything in the shop to keep my house. still so broke that I cant pay attention, but the debt is melting away. lol


----------



## hoosier0311

so how are you doing Monte?


----------



## woodrookieII

Well, the weather guessers here are predicting snow Friday night into Saturday. How much snow? They think it will be between 2 - 32 inches. I'm un-retiring and picking up this weather guessing gig. What a racket it is. I can guess as right or wrong as they can! But then again….I'm not near as good looking as them so I wouldn't get any air time. Ah, well, back to our regularly scheduled programming…..


----------



## GaryC

Looking forward to seeing the rest of the pictures. I gave some thought to making the trip but, lazy took over. Really glad Candy and Jim were there to deliver it. Personal touch makes a difference


----------



## mojapitt

My ex-wife didn't gamble, just spend. Still trying to get the bank to press charges for all the money she stole from senior citizens accounts. They fired her for it, but don't want the bad publicity that would bring. My finances are nearly straight.


----------



## mojapitt

Rookie, weather is a calculated guess at best. Nature just laughs at us.


----------



## CFrye

And we are home! Pics are forthcoming…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, they are predicting for less than an inch here, so it will probably be a foot. Nah, I can't get that lucky.


----------



## mojapitt

Our forecasts are from 2-15 inches of snow. Should have it figured out by tomorrow night.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is good to see Andy & Carol….
Even better with them on the bench!!!!

Y'all did a good job & a GREAT thing!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone here needs to remember that it was because of everyone that it happened. Everyone deserves credit.


----------



## CFrye

Patience, please. Technology and I are at odds…GRRR


----------



## CFrye

Not a steady hand amongst us! 



























Gonna post a few at a time…


----------



## CFrye

Sorry they're out of order


----------



## mojapitt

Did you actually unwrap it?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, it was a joint effort (no pun intended referencing the bench's trip through Colorado) between Andy and Carol and I while Jim took pictures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great pictures Jim. Glad you got Betty Lou in there too.
Hope to see some pics from Don tomorrow too.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## Festus56

Good pictures. Can almost hear the conversation there.


----------



## mojapitt

That's a lot of plastic and tape.


----------



## CFrye

Yes, yes it was :-D


----------



## Festus56

I was probably as glad as Monte when I heard that it was delivered and in the capable hands of the special delivery crew !! Thanks Candy and Jim !!


----------



## mojapitt

We had great fear of leg damage


----------



## CFrye

Unwarranted fears, Monte. It is solid as a rock! And it was inside when we picked it up at Walgreens.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Glad you decided to post "The Support Bench" as a project….
Well, with it being only one board & all!!! ;^)


----------



## mudflap4869

Kinda like Christmas with special family members. They were both thrilled with the gift from so many friends.


----------



## TedW

Part 4? Wow, I really have been gone a while. Hi everybody!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Ted, good to see you !!


----------



## DIYaholic

*TED!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Good morning Ted

Forecast is now 1-3 inches of snow with 40 mph winds. Joy.


----------



## mojapitt

44 now, steadily falling to 7 tonight. The sooner this moves to Randy, the better.


----------



## MontanaBob

Morning…. It's the same here Monte, temp is going to drop all day… Snowing now, it'll be snow blower later…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

I wish the weather folks would at least be right some of the time… debating on getting a snowblower since this winter has already produced more than the two in arrears…just not sure I want to drop that kind of money and be wrong!

@Dean thanks! I really wish someone would build one with the doors on the long side of the shed :\ I seem to be in the minority on that kind of build since the short side will be facing my garage and the other short side the back fence.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, best way to stop the snow is to buy an expensive blower.


----------



## Gene01

Muchas gracias, Candy and Jim. The pictures are great. 
Wonderful job Monte and Mark. Really glad you had the idea for this, Monte.

40 degrees on the mesa. Wind blowing like he!!. Supposed to settle down to 11 mph and get to 50 degrees. 69 days and 3 hrs till spring….but who's counting?


----------



## bandit571

Morning…...


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good day to stay in the shop. Snow and a breeze at 29°. Maybe down to 0° tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, Ted snuck thru in the middle of the night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, hold my computer steady so I can see the pics…..


----------



## Gene01

Hi Ted. Stick around, now.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , and everyone, the bench is fantastic and the effort everyone put in is amazing ,
Ya'll first class all the way 
Thanks a million, very impressive .


----------



## boxcarmarty

It didn't take long for the bench to shoot to #1…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, what's the latest on Bob?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, what s the latest on Bob?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


He's in a rehab/assisted living home for now. He's determined to walk again and be able to hold a fishing pole. He continues to improve a 'lil bit each week, but for now, he's still mostly bed-ridden. I'm planning on visiting him this afternoon…..


----------



## mojapitt

Another reminder that most of us have it pretty good


----------



## DonBroussard

I talked to Andy this morning. He sounded well and was very grateful for the bench, but most grateful for the thoughtfulness. I will visit with him around 2:30 this afternoon. He has physical therapy at 1:00 so I expect him to be tired - it will probably be a fairly short visit.


----------



## mojapitt

He called me after Jim and Candy left. He was overwhelmed by the thoughts of everyone.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get moving to the shop….Lunch is over with..

Fatal wreck of RT33 this morning….semi and pick up truck head on…..semi caught fire. Up to ten vehicles involved….along with a bunch of slide-offs just down the road. Pickup truck driver was the fatal. Semi driver was able to exit his burning truck. Right at the exit to go to the East Liberty Honda plant. Road is still closed on the east-bound lanes.

Some idiot was actually doing a cell-phone video, AND driving…then posted the video on the local news….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Shouldn't the bench be posted in the projects section? I feel like it's the sort of story that would make others feel good, and maybe do something nice for someone they know.


----------



## TedW

Hi Mark!
Hi Randy!
Hi Monte!
Hi Marty!
Hi Gene!
Whew…. all these hi's are making me…. nevermind.

Gene, maybe I will stick around this time, and everybody gets to blame you for suggesting it!

Wow, Bandit, what you won't do to get out of going back to work. The cell phone enthusiast should get ticketed and fined for using their cell phone while driving. After all, he/she so gladly provided the evidence.


----------



## mojapitt

It was posted last night


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, you need a laser and a sawmill to get caught up with everyone


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, Andy was particularly surprised to see your signature on the bench. He was very touched by it.


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, it is but I guess it got buried pretty quickly with newer projects.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/357201


----------



## TedW

Monty, I would probably cut off a finger and put my eye out… but I'd be okay with that.


----------



## TedW

I just cleared all the junk from around my lathe and got started on a new pen. Not sure what the wood is, but it's spalted. Drilled and tubed the blank, now waiting for the epoxy to set. It's time to start bothering some neighbors.


----------



## rhybeka

TED!

I have an acrylic blank I got for the SO for christmas. Any tips on turning/finishing?? I have access to a lathe (not mine) to create said pen. It's a pretty basic design (I'm recreating one that was lost from her purse) so I'm hoping it's simple.  nothing in my world is ever simple. Unfortunately I still can't justify a $500 lathe.

Oh look, a meeting in 15 minutes.

Bandit, don't watch the news. Forecasting a possible of 6-12" of s*** Friday to Sat. night. Boss may want to go to the store today. :\


----------



## ArlinEastman

> We re always up for details. It s a reason to drink.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> That it is my friend, Wife turned out to be quite the prolific gambler. I massed up more debt than I could handle, just now seeing the light of day. She s been gone for nearly 3y ears and and things are looking up. downside is I had to liquidate damn near everything in the shop to keep my house. still so broke that I cant pay attention, but the debt is melting away. lol
> 
> - hoosier0311


That is so sad to hear. She probably first wanted to try it and they tried to get the money back and kept hoping she would. It is the worst thing for people to do and a lot of it is done is secret. I hope she finds help.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, how are you doing?


----------



## CFrye

Daily Top 3 AND Editor's Choice! Congratulations!!


----------



## TedW

Hi Arlin!

Beka, I started to try and answer your question but not sure where to start, so I'll make a video. 

I'll post the video tomorrow. I have the perfect project that will answer all your questions, but have to finish the couple o' wooden ones I'm working on now.


----------



## ssnvet

Very happy to see the pics of our favorite horse doc and the Mrs. Their smiles say all.

Ted! How's life in the Windy City? Mayor Rom keeping you in stitches?

We had a meeting at IHOP this a.m. and I think I drank two pots of coffee (they were little pots… honest) and I'm still all amped up.


----------



## ssnvet

I think we need to do a tubafor contest re-do.

It's been a long time and the first one was before my time.

We've discussed doing a re-do before… what do yousins all thing?


----------



## TedW

Matt! windy.  I leave the politics to the crooks. 

I got a tubafor!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I had a hard enough time figuring what to make with the first tubafore…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I can make two tubatooz, outta one tubafore….
Would that qualify???


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I found another sycamore waterfall bench on YouTube!




View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

> Matt, I had a hard enough time figuring what to make with the first tubafore…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You've had a lot of time to think about it since then.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another Editor's choice award for Monte…..


----------



## mojapitt

I consider it more for Andy and this group than just me.


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon, Jeff!

Raised panel door is in the clamps…..film @2300 hrs…

Boss is waitng on Pay Day, before going shopping….


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease, until the Blog is done….









Test fit, before the glue up..
Legs are cramping….time to stop for the day….


----------



## GaryC

Cricket's name was on there, right?


----------



## mojapitt

> Cricket s name was on there, right?
> 
> - Gary


Yup


----------



## ssnvet

I have another unwanted moonlight "woodworking" project on my plate…

Apparently the towns snow plow took out our mail box post… I think I can splice it back upright with a couple 1×4s until the snow bank recedes and I can get at it….

Mrs. Mainiac wants it fixed ASAP, but I told her she is going to have to hold the flashlight for me :^p


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte is paying cricket in bacon for those editors choice awards. Some reason I invisioned a pie but with bacon as the crust.


----------



## mojapitt

Just sent her a bacon sandwich


----------



## mojapitt

Just sent her a bacon sandwich


----------



## mojapitt

Although…....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, good afternoon, Everyone!

And by the way, is there some sort of stepstool thing going on that nobody told me about? The projects page is full of them today.

Did my 2 miles of roadwork this morning, and shaved 4 more seconds off my time. Of course at this rate, it'll be 6 months before I get down to 8-minute miles…......

Matt, document the snot out of your mail box that the city took out. Take lots of photos, document the time you spend rebuilding it, and keep all your receipts. Make sure you get every penny of that back from the city.

When I was a kid, we used to get really bad winters around here-feet of snow and all that sort of thing. (Nowadays it snows an inch or so every 5 years…....) We lived on a hill, and every winter it seemed, some car would slide off the road right into our mailbox. It seemed like it was magnet for cars! So Dad finally get fed up with it, and decided to remedy the problem permanently. He sunk a large-diameter steel pipe 2 feet into the ground in concrete, and filled the pipe with concrete for good measure. From then on, cars would bang into it, and while the mailbox came away unscathed, those cars had shiny new dents!

Anyway, it's about lunch time-who's cook'n?


----------



## mojapitt

It's Marty's turn to cook


----------



## Festus56

Dean it looks like a High School shop class did step stools for a project.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that last pie I think was I intend in my area and it's pretty good


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Mark, I would say a shop class project.

Weather sucks here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

The bourbon pie (minus the bacon) looks good! Reminds me of something I heard a long time ago: A guy walks into a bar and says "I'll have a root beer easy on the root."

Speaking of bourbon, I'm trying to decide if I should spend my 1 allotted drink this week having a boring beer at a bar trying to meet ladies, or sipping a fine Kentucky bourbon at home with Diana Krall on the sound system. Any recommendations?


----------



## mojapitt

I would have bourbon at home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> And by the way, is there some sort of stepstool thing going on that nobody told me about?
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, do you feel like you have been left short???


----------



## diverlloyd

Depends on what you call fine bourbon. Nah that really doesn't mater I would go liquor beer is more of a urine drink looks like it smells like it tastes like it it must be.


----------



## mojapitt

It also depends on the place you have the beer. Local places here would make me stay home also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

2-4 inches is what they're callin' for here now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll stay home and chase a beer with a bourbon…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had BACON with dinner.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> And by the way, is there some sort of stepstool thing going on that nobody told me about?
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Dean, do you feel like you have been left short???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Not in all departments…........!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Married guys recommend staying home.

Single guys??


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Depends on what you call fine bourbon.
> 
> ...
> 
> - diverlloyd


Elijah Craig Barrel Proof, Batch #11-Nectar of the Gods!


----------



## TedW

A skeleton walked into a bar and ordered a beer and a mop.


----------



## mojapitt

Wind chill is -16 now. I am staying home.


----------



## mojapitt

We might have got an inch. But with 40 mph winds, it's hard to tell.


----------



## bandit571

Had to do another restart of this computer….then it made a buzzing sound for a bit…...was getting real hard to use ….will see how this restart does….

IF the computer does straighten out, I might try a blog…..waiting to see…


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm a woodford or pappy guy myself.


----------



## DonBroussard

Had a very nice visit with Andy and Carol this afternoon. He had physical therapy right before I arrived so he was tired. He was frustrated with his memory when he couldn't think of a word he needed. They both look well and are in good spirits. I have no doubt that the signed waterfall bench helped with their good spirits. BTW, Andy is seeing all the comments posted. He might not reply but he does see the comments and appreciates the concern and support. Kudos to all involved with the Memory Bench Project.










Edit - Can someone rotate the picture, please? I am pretty sure we weren't standing on our heads when we took the picture. Thanks.


----------



## DonBroussard

Ted! You might think I'm making this up, but I was thinking about where you, CD, Chris and Sue were lately. Good to have you back!


----------



## diverlloyd




----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Festus56

See if this works, great picture also !!


> Had a very nice visit with Andy and Carol this afternoon. He had physical therapy right before I arrived so he was tired. He was frustrated with his memory when he couldn't think of a word he needed. They both look well and are in good spirits. I have no doubt that the signed waterfall bench helped with their good spirits. BTW, Andy is seeing all the comments posted. He might not reply but he does see the comments and appreciates the concern and support. Kudos to all involved with the Memory Bench Project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Can someone rotate the picture, please? I am pretty sure we weren't standing on our heads when we took the picture. Thanks.
> 
> - Don Broussard


----------



## JL7

Very cool Don, Candy, Mudflap, Monte, Mark, Andy and Carol! Great project and great photos!

TED!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great picture guys. Glad to see it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I m a woodford or pappy guy myself.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Never developed a taste for Woodford Reserve (even though it's the official bourbon of the Kentucky Derby.)

Pappy is an allocated bourbon, and danged difficult to get around here-and have you seen the prices of this stuff-and I thought my house was expensive when I bought it….........!


----------



## mojapitt

Don, glad you could stop by. The more contact Andy has, the better he feels.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean we have lotteries here to buy pappy but I have had a couple bottles given to me by the master distiller same with woodford. They are usually real happy when you come in and quickly fix what's keeping them from running the stills.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, what's Minnesota weather like?


----------



## JL7

We had 3 weeks with high temps below zero, but the last 3 days have been heavenly, today was above freezing! The only good thing about temps so cold is it doesn't snow…..sounds like we will miss the worst of the snow tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Jeff, what s Minnesota weather like?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I actually just looked at the ski area from last week. It's 30 now, but dropping temps and they are expecting 6-10 inches of snow tomorrow and then highs around -2.


----------



## JL7

Yep - somebody is going to get a bunch of snow tomorrow…...


----------



## mojapitt

I think Mark got a bunch today


----------



## JL7

I have insurance, bought a new snowblower late in the last snow season and really haven't given it a test run yet…....


----------



## mojapitt

Whether global warming exists or not, our snow and wind patterns have changed a lot since I was a kid. We had a lot more snow and a lot less wind as a child.


----------



## TedW

Don, I do not for one moment think you're making it up… I think you're psychic! or psycho or whatever. Anyway, it's good to be back.

And since Andy's reading all this stuff…. Hi Andy! I'm not sure I've ever seen a photo of you until now, and I'm jealous! If you only knew how long I've wanted to grow a mustache like that… and a full head of hair to boot! Anyway, it's good to finally see the face behind the legend.

So I just finished my first pen in a very long time, and it sucks! Not just my humble opinion, it really does. A waste of a perfectly good (but cheap) pen kit and a spalted (maple? I'm guessing) pen blank. I didn't like how the CA finish was coming out so I sanded it off to go for that natural wood look, but it seems the CA bled into the grain at the nib end of the blank and made an ugly stain. Here's some pics….




























Anybody want it? I'll mail it out to the first one who claims dibs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I have insurance, bought a new snowblower late in the last snow season and really haven t given it a test run yet…....
> 
> - JL7


I think your insurance is covering me too….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ted, send it to Andy. I'm sure he'd appreciate something from a friend.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> They are usually real happy when you come in and quickly fix what s keeping them from running the stills.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Dang, dude! Next time you're there, take a video camera-would love to see that video!


----------



## mojapitt

> Ted, send it to Andy. I m sure he d appreciate something from a friend.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Excellent idea


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, check your PM


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I don't take pictures and I haven't been back to my job in 6 years. But if you ever come
to Kentucky take the burbon trail and tour the distilleries. Labrot and gram is where the make woodford is one of the most tranquil places and they serve peach sweet tea. Old buildings nice scotch stills little creek running through the middle it's a very lovely place.


----------



## TedW

This one's not up to gifting standards but that is a great idea. I can make a matching set for Andy and Carol. In fact, I'll put it on the todo list for tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

How cold are you Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> How cold are you Bill?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I sent Ted an address in OK.


----------



## mojapitt

I was asking about your weather


----------



## bandit571

51 outside the door around here….might drop into the 40s and rain all of thursday….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, I'm sorry. I think it's 57 degrees out there right now. Supposed to have ice tomorrow night.


----------



## Festus56

Only 2° now and about 4" new snow today. The rest was last seen headed for Jeff !!


----------



## mojapitt

Actually Ted, I should find a couple really solid pieces of blue pine and send you for pens. Can you cut your own blanks?


----------



## mojapitt

We're at 3° right now. High of 4 tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Have you tried pine before for pens? If it works, you would have a wood that probably nobody else has in Chicago.


----------



## mojapitt

I looked at the forecast wrong. We're supposed to get to 13 tomorrow. Much better.


----------



## DIYaholic

Currently 38 degrees (above 0)....
Slowly rising overnight….
To a high of 50 tomorrow!!!

Then on Friday, rain changing to….
freezing rain changing to snow on Saturday!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Freezing rain sucks. Arlin gets a lot of that weather.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, any chance you can make it to Iowa this year? Hoping to see you.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, any chance you can make it to Iowa this year? Hoping to see you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


All I can say is….
I want to….
I plan to….
We'll see what life throws at me!!!


----------



## TedW

Monte, there is such a thing as blue pine? What color is it? Yes, I can cut my own blanks. I'm not that out of the game yet.  Send me some and I'll send you back a pen or two.

We have plenty of pine here. It grows in various nominal dimensions like 2×4, 2×6, 4×4… It mostly grows on big racks behind home improvement stores. It also grows in alleys occasionally, and even along the expressway now and then.


----------



## mojapitt

Obviously Ted, I know you know how to cut them. I just didn't know if you had a saw to cut them.

Yes it's the blue Beetle Kill Pine that.I use for projects. You may have to experiment with finish to keep the blue. CA tends to darken it . Send me your address and I will send you a few pieces.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers. Cold and nasty this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Where shouts in Iowa is the shindig this summer? Really wish I could have made it to Charles's place last June as it's only about a 6 hour drive from me but I was very, very busy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Council Bluffs


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Marty and Yeti.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin has a really nice place with lots of space.


----------



## Gene01

Ted, re: skeletal beer drinkers with mops. Keep 'em coming. That one made coffee come out my nose. 
Great idea about the pens for A&C.
It's about 37 outside. Headed for 50. Google says it'll be in the 50s and 60s for the next several days. I'll take it.
Bunch of LJs in AZ are having a meet up near Yuma in February. Got my motel reservation. Maybe grab some "iron wood" while there. Definitely, more mesquite. 
Phyl and her sisters are going to the Bahamas on the 18th of this month. While she's gone, LJ Jim Jakosh and I will get together in Casa Grande. He does some neat inlay work so I'm gonna get schooled. We'll probably go visit Candy's favorite lumber place…Deadwood Salvage. More mesquite. Maybe some pecan and pistachio, too.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, tell Jim to join us in Iowa


----------



## bigblockyeti

OK, I'm familiar with where Council Bluffs is, I used to live in Marysville, MO until I was 12 and we visited the Omaha zoo regularly and had regional swim meets in Clarinda, IA at least annually. It doesn't change the fact that it's still just over 13 hours from me not including stops. The last time I was headed that way was back in 2002 to some race track a little west of the Iowa 80 truck stop somewhere in NE. Driving out there today would be far easier than last time pulling a 48' Featherlite with a cranked up 2500 Cummins, what a PITA that was!


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, tell Jim to join us in Iowa
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Will do, monte.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Where shouts in Iowa is the shindig this summer? Really wish I could have made it to Charles s place last June as it s only about a 6 hour drive from me but I was very, very busy.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I wish I was more involved in here before then. Charles's house is a short two hours from mine. I visited LJ HokieKen last summer. We exchanged our projects from the beer swap. It was great to talk with someone you met on here in person! I even received lathe lessons from him.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wish I was more involved when the meet up was at Marty's, that would be right around 5 hours from me.

Oh, and good morning Monte!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Mid 30s outside, so I'm getting around outside in a flannel shirt. It's supposed to be in the 50s this weekend with rain both days. As long as the rain doesn't turn the drive into an ice rink, I'll take it.

I glued up 4 pre-finished (on both sides) 1×6 boards to make the head board for the platform bed. I'm going for the "rustic" look and didn't want a perfectly smooth panel, but I don't trust simply having vertical cleats at the end holding the assembly together, so I though I'd biscuit join the boards and only put glue on the biscuits, allowing for some edge mis-alignment, but preventing them from opening up to much and avoiding glue squeeze out. But nooooooo… that would take too much time, so I threw them in the my panel cauls and and glued them up as normal.

I wiped up all the glue on the top side and figured I'd peal off the glue on the bottom before it hardened up…. but nooooooo… I got busy and then tired and the next day there was a lot of glue squeezed out on the bottom and it was hard as a rock…. I tried picking it off with a chisel but quickly ruined the finish. So now I have to hand plane that side and completely re-finish it. I sure saved a lot of time with that little moment of laziness.

:^(


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye…...almost as ugly outside the window, as it is inside my mirror…..

I suppose I should get moving around, maybe get a Mountain Dew consumed….MAYBE even wake up?

Need to get the door out of the clamps, today….Between sanding it and the rest of the case….might need 10 pounds of sandpaper….don't have a ROS sander, and the belt sander died…..palm sander or by hand. May get a piece of glass or two, and scrape things smooth….


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, 2019 & 2020 may be Bills/Marty's. Stay tuned.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I may need available employment opportunities in your area. Changes at the hospital may discontinue my position and your area has been identified by my wife as her favorite.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Randy could use yer help stocking shelves…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I will, however, there's at most a zero percent chance I'll still be even remotely close to the mistake on the lake by then, more likely somewhere between Charlotte and Atlanta.


----------



## TedW

Matt, going for the rustic look…. I use that excuse a lot!

Monte, I no longer have a band saw but I can cut almost anything if I put my mind to it. Circular saw, scroll saw, hand saw…. I got those. Sending address now 

Good morning, everybody!


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, I thought maybe you put in the 5hp sawstop yet.


----------



## TedW

When I can afford a sawstop, I'll buy a bandsaw and a new lathe.

Will poly darken BKP? I'm thinking I might go that route instead.


----------



## TedW

And probably 100 pen kits with what's left over


----------



## mojapitt

Our hospital is transitioning to contracting the service departments. For most hospitals, my work is not an in house position. My 38 years here is probably coming to an abrupt end. My wife would like to be in an area she can get a job as a cook and be warmer.


----------



## mudflap4869

When I buy *"IRISH MIST"* I almost have to take out a mortgage on my house. At $15 a pint I can't afford to be an alcoholic. Of course with the way I drink it will last me several months.
Monte, If you moved to Va, you would go nuts looking at all the trees growing there. They also speak a different dialect of English. But it is a great area in which to live.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I too am sick, completely and totally sick of the cold. My wife has preliminary approval to work remotely all the time, my first choice was somewhere on the Yucatán peninsula but the need for good public schools killed that dream before it even started. We've been looking at several options between Charlotte and Atlanta and it's looking like we'll be able to get twice the house on at least a couple acres and pay half the taxes (at most) that we currently are. Getting into a good school district is going to be the trickiest part, what we like in good districts seems to sell very quickly.


----------



## mojapitt

There's a corridor from basically Bill to Charles that's being considered. I think she should get a good job and I will be a woodworking house husband. She's not quite as sold on that idea though.


----------



## bandit571

Door is out of the clamps….and sanded to 120 grit, for now. Went to install the hinges….needed 12 screws…only found 4, and promptly broke one. Eggbeater drill to better drill a pilot hole after the VIX Bit…nice bit, just doesn't drill far enough..


----------



## mojapitt

Children isn't a concern (very glad). The future is and it's becoming increasingly apparent that it's not here. It's ended any talk of a new shop and showroom this year. No house now unless it's somewhere else. Not sure what the future holds, but we're researching it.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, This is a college town ,there are help wanted signs everywhere … 
BTW Its 58 degrees right now


----------



## mudflap4869

According to in intelecast it is currently 57 degrees and will drop to 30 by 3 PM and continue to plummet overnight to 18. Aint that a bitches baby? Typical Oklahoma weather. It can be in the 70s and a few hours later have an inch of ice on the ground. Living here aint for sissies. But it is less expensive than many other places.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, my wife loved your area (except D.C. never going there again) she also has a favorite Russian friend moving there. I can find something to do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Southern Indiana ain't too bad I reckon…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, we're currently 0 with an expected high of 11. Party on dude.


----------



## mojapitt

Could we stay in your shop Marty?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Southern Indiana ain t too bad I reckon…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I like southern Indiana, my uncle was in Evansville for a while and I have family not too far away in Lexington, KY. I really like they've opted out of the daylight savings nonsense! For me, I need as little snow as possible, I can handle another 50" for the rest of my life, which I expect to be another ~50 years, unless I stay here which might net me 10 before I go completely crazy.


----------



## mojapitt

One of the benefits lost has been accrued sick leave. I have 980 hours on the books. Arranging for tests to see if I need anything fixed prior to the transition. Get something out of those hours.


----------



## bandit571

PIP of things…still need to BUY a few screws….









And the hinge tools









Still needs this second hinge installed, and the door knob….

Raining like crazy outside, and the Boss still wants to go out?


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Cbus is a good area - not as cold as where you are but probably a bit colder than Charles. We have a lot of good hospitals in the area so you might be able to continue doing what you do??? Check and see if Cardinal has anything you would be interested in as well. We seem to have our fingers in everything and you could use me as a reference 

Crazy friggin weather. must be why my head hurts! was going to get a snowblower but nobody had the ones I liked/wanted in stock. Still debating between a Husqvarna or a Cub Cadet.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , there is a big new hospital here, and they are begging for all sorts of help
Not to mention, I could give you plenty of work 
But we dont have BKP …LOL


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is -2° now and headed to +4° later with more snow coming tonight. Only a dusting last night.

You folks been busy this morning. A bunch of posts to read.

Ted what brand CA glue do you use. Finally got to doing some playing with my lathe but would like to fill cracks with something besides epoxy.


----------



## ssnvet

> Southern Indiana ain t too bad I reckon…..
> - boxcarmarty


Except you have to learn to say things like "I reckon"

I suspect you'd have to learn how to be "fixin' to do this and that".

Oh…. and you may need to go buy a box of "ink pins" as apparently, you can't use a regular old pen there.

:^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Could we stay in your shop Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll set ya up a bar stool right next to the beer fridge…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> was going to get a snowblower but nobody had the ones I liked/wanted in stock. Still debating between a Husqvarna or a Cub Cadet.
> 
> - rhybeka


I sold both of mine back in the summer after I bought the Kubota…..


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, Beetle Kill Pine has about run it's course. That's why I am pushing towards other things and would welcome something else.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, you also need a pick-up truck with a shotgun in the back window and a bird dog in the passenger seat…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte move to southern Indiana and start a mill I will purchase from you.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, you might consider AZ. Not many saw mills around. But, not much wood to saw, either. But, it is warmer. 
You'd still need the gun rack but, it would carry a 30/06.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Monte move to southern Indiana and start a mill I will purchase from you.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Hey, what about me???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, take yer pick, we got every color tree that you would want…..


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful scenery Marty. Would love that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Southern Ohio has some pretty scenery too, only problem is it's still in Ohio. Beka, I have a great running toro you can have, I've got two and knowing I'll need to likely divest myself of both moving south seems like a good idea to get rid of redundant stuff ASAP.


----------



## mojapitt

There's an attraction to living where they don't sell snow shovels in September.


----------



## DanKrager

Boxcar, you're not far enough south in IN…We're 2 hours SW of you in IL just over the border and spring comes noticeably earlier here. We've had a very dry winter, no snow, no rain. A few drops today.

Monte, I've thought about southern IN and I'm already not too far away. But unless you get close to an urban area, jobs like you are looking for may be scarce here.

DanK


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' like I'll hafta git up early in the mornin and take Debbie to work, talkin' sleet followed by 2-3 inches of snow…..

Oh, 59* now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Boxcar, you re not far enough south in IN…
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I'm in Morgan and Brown county…..


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, if I come there, do I have to hand cut dovetails?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Charles, if I come there, do I have to hand cut dovetails?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You will have to make YouTube videos!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Charles, if I come there, do I have to hand cut dovetails?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> You will have to make YouTube videos!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I can hold the camera. My face was meant for radio.


----------



## CFrye

Anyone need a home in Phoenix? My sister has her latest flip house on the market this morning. 
Gene, if you see Grumpy Mike and his wife in Yuma, tell them we said 'Hi'! And, of course, Jim and Carol and John!


----------



## mojapitt

A lot of you guys can say "when I was younger, I was a hot looking dude". For me, I looked the same when I was younger. I was made for blind dates.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wow Candy, that seems like a lot for what you get, is that the norm for Phoenix? Where we've been looking you can get 2ish acres, 3500+ sqft. in a house only a few years old for around $400K.


----------



## bandit571

Screws have been installed….

A section of the living room ceiling just fell down….onto the living room floor…..Plaster has just separated from the lath in the ceiling


----------



## boxcarmarty

> A section of the living room ceiling just fell down….onto the living room floor…..Plaster has just separated from the lath in the ceiling
> 
> - bandit571


It's all that wild partying you're doin'.....


----------



## bandit571

Ceiling was damaged by water from the Fire Department's water hoses, when they took care of the fire upstairs….2 yrs ago…pictures have been taken. Part of that $15K the insurance company paid the Landlord…was to FIX that ceiling….I don't think just painting over it was going to fix a bleeding thing…..

Chunks came down, just missing the Boss's chair, with her sitting IN the chair…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Ted

Welcome back and I missed you and Chris Daniels.

Don

Thanks for the pictures.

Andy

So good you are doing so much better and I am looking forward you posting again in the furture.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte…no .I have cut enough dovetails by hand.over the years .I designed and had made a jig that replicates my hand cut perfectly.. 
I can dovetail a drawer in 15 min.. perfectly


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, I think I'd be pretty thoroughly PO'd if that happened to me. Might be time to call someone in the city inspectors office.


----------



## Gene01

Yeti, that's about right for the Phoenix metro area. Homes are a good bit less expensive in the outlying areas. 
Our sons both bought homes in Tucson. Both about 3500 sq ft. Give or take. One is on a bit over an acre, the other on about a half acre lot. Both are masonry construction. Each home was under 400k. In one case, well under.
We're 150 miles north of Phoenix and sit on 26 acres. Our home is not fancy but it's around 3000 sq ft. It appraises and would sell easily for 170K. Not selling, though.


----------



## TedW

Chicago's good place to move….... from


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, your weather alone will keep me away. Farther south is mandatory if I am moving.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sounds like I need to be about 150 miles north of Phoenix, still have to make sure wherever we end up there's good schools, the cost of private school can make a $400K house seem like a bargain or a $150K house seem extremely expensive after sending a herd of kids there!


----------



## mojapitt

So glad I don't have a herd of kids


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, you also need a pick-up truck with a shotgun in the back window and a bird dog in the passenger seat…..
> - boxcarmarty


That's just run of the mill red neck. We got lot's of those up this way.

Suthun Indiana be a special kind of red neck that tawks funny. I've spent a fair bit of time in the deep south and trust me, they ain't got nuttin' on suthun Indiana.

:^p


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt you need to visit Southern OH then. You ain't see nuthin yet!  Folks thought I was from the south and I'm originally from Beavercreek OH (which isn't even Southern OH)

Glad to be home. Debating if I'm working a full day from home tomorrow or if I'm going to go into work until lunch and drive home before the freezing rain starts.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, another interesting day of Oregon weather: raining like heck an hour ago, and now, a bright clear sunny day. One of these days the forecasters will get it right…......

Becky, pay some kid 20 bucks to shovel your driveway and call it good. Way cheaper than a snow blower, and the kid gets a leg up on a work ethic.

Monte, you should look into Portland. The hospital I was in, OHSU, is a gigantic facility as well as a teaching hospital/university. Also, there are 3 other hospitals on "Pill Hill" besides OHSU: Doernbecher's, Shriner's, and the VA Medical Center. So you get 4 hospitals all on the same hill.

Also, Portland has a relatively mild climate, and you're only an hour's drive from the coast. Crosscut Hardwoods is a huge candy store for any woodworker, and if you like walnut, Goby is the Tiffany's of walnut lumberyards.

Still haven't heard back from the single guys on the beer out/bourbon in debate. I'm trying to make weekend plans, so let's get crack'n!

Been watching the Tremors TV series on DVD-that Bert Gummer is my kinda survivalist! Would use a sledgehammer to kill an ant, and would think it wasn't big enough. For him, overkill is just another day at the office….....

Well, it's just about lunch time-guess I'm cock'n for myself today.


----------



## TedW

What I always say about Chicago….

Don't like the weather? Wait an hour.
Don't like the neighborhood? Cross the street.
Don't like the politics? Well….

This one came out so much nicer than yesterday's pen. I think it's Hawaiian Koa but it could be Walnut, or what I like to call American Koa. After sanding to 320 grit I applied a couple of coats thin CA and used 0000 steel wool to get it evenly flat. Then I buffed it with wax to get a soft, satin finish. I really like it… way nicer than the glass-like plasticy look I normally do with CA. I think I migh stick with this technique.


----------



## mojapitt

Purdy pen Ted.

I quickly realized on my lathe how different woods turn.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What!!! Ted uses walnut???


----------



## TedW

It's American Koa!


----------



## mojapitt

It's definitely cheaper than Hawaiian Koa


----------



## TedW

Yeah, like free!

I'm pretty sure it's koa since it was cut to pen blank size. I don't cut walnut to pen blanks. Also I think walnut is lighter in color.

Has anyone seen my sanding pads? I can't find my sanding pads.


----------



## mojapitt

Probably next to the one I can't find


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Has anyone seen my sanding pads? I can t find my sanding pads.
> 
> - Ted


I've got 80 and 120 grit-which would you like?


----------



## Gene01

That pen is real nice, Ted. Now, git yerself some mesquite. Ya need some blanks?


----------



## Mean_Dean

To the Navy guys:

Is a CWO properly addressed as "Chief"?

As I understand it, a CPO is properly addressed as "Chief", and a CWO is addressed as "Warrant Officer."

And what happened to CW1-did the Navy change things again without telling me?

(I'm so out of the loop these days. First it's the footstool thing yesterday, and now it's Warrant Officers….....)


----------



## TedW

As I remember the CWO was called "Look busy, warrant officer coming!" Oddly, that's also what we called the CPO.

I need 1500 through 12000.

Thanks Gene. I think I have some mesquite burl stashed somewhere around here. Probably next to my sanding pads, which are probably next to Monte's sanding pad, which he can't find.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> To the Navy guys:
> 
> Is a CWO properly addressed as "Chief"?
> 
> As I understand it, a CPO is properly addressed as "Chief", and a CWO is addressed as "Warrant Officer."
> 
> And what happened to CW1-did the Navy change things again without telling me?
> 
> (I m so out of the loop these days. First it s the footstool thing yesterday, and now it s Warrant Officers…......)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


If I remember, we called a Chief either Chief, Senior Chief or Master Chief depending on his rank. Warrants we called Warrant Officer without the Chief. I did notice that W-1 rank is gone but there is now a W-5 rank.


----------



## TedW

I found both sets of sanding pads along with a full 4 oz bottle of thin CA, but sorry Monte, no sign of your sanding pad. But I'll keep an eye open for it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I always thought you were suppose to call the CWO sir…..


----------



## bandit571

Normally just call them "Mister"


----------



## mojapitt

My wife is ready to pack up and move to a warmer climate


----------



## bandit571

Pictures? Got the Good News, Tonight part..









Hardware is installed on the lower case….

The "Not so good news" 









"IMPACT!"....









Source….


----------



## TedW

Nice trim!


----------



## TedW

Welp, I just got asked to turn the noise down. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhhh…..


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't hear anything


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, you guys are chatty today.
I've had a busy day, but it has slowed down. 
It was 60 degrees at noon and now it's freezing rain and sleet.
Monte, that sucks.


----------



## mudflap4869

Came home from progress meeting at the nursing home at 13:30, with freezing rain obscuring the windshield all the way, and Candy had to drive another 17 miles to work. Down to 21 at the moment. Winds have sharp claws tonight. Gotta go outside to the freezer and find a pizza to toss in the oven when she gets off at 11 PM. Poor girl will have to scrape ice off all her windows before she can come home. I would like to go and get her myself, but I can't see well enough to drive after the sun goes down. 3 minutes to write this and 15 minutes to try and correct all the mistakes. Can't see the keyboard very well. Somebody must have painted it blurr.
Bandit, it sounds like you need to find a new home before the one you'r in falls down and kills some of your family. Or maybe just take out a bigger insurance policy on them.


----------



## mojapitt

We're at 1° right now. Maybe make it to 8° tomorrow. Randy needs this.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> To the Navy guys:
> 
> Is a CWO properly addressed as "Chief"?
> 
> As I understand it, a CPO is properly addressed as "Chief", and a CWO is addressed as "Warrant Officer."
> 
> And what happened to CW1-did the Navy change things again without telling me?
> 
> (I m so out of the loop these days. First it s the footstool thing yesterday, and now it s Warrant Officers….....)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Not navy but CPO is Chief Petty Officer or enlisted CWO is Chief Warrant Officer and is inbetween enlisted and Officer with a degree. A Warrant Officer goes in Enlisted and gets promoted with some education or other ways as well


----------



## DIYaholic

> We re at 1° right now. Maybe make it to 8° tomorrow. Randy needs this.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You need it more than I….
As an affirmation & motivation to move to warmer climes!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Looking at land prices and average temperatures for various areas. Quite amazing differences.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think northern Minnesota has some cheap land…...


----------



## mojapitt

> I think northern Minnesota has some cheap land…...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Minnesota is beautiful about 2/3 of the year.


----------



## mojapitt

Some nice looking property in West Virginia


----------



## mojapitt

Also, mosquitoes in Minnesota resemble Pterodactyls


----------



## CFrye

Yeti, my sister's tiny house (1100sqft) sold for almost $400,000 4-5 years ago-to a married wrestlering couple. Can still see it now and then on YouTube. About the only thing they haven't changed, for the worse, is the faux stone fireplace my sister and BIL put in! 
Thankfully, Mudflap's predictions were incorrect, no frost on the windshield or ice on the roads. Maybe I can get him a job as a weatherman somewheres!


----------



## firefighterontheside

When on canoeing trips in Canada and Minnesota we would go into our tents at around 7:30 because the skeeters were so bad you couldn't breathe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I get off in 30 minutes. Problem is that I have to go to a class at the firehouse for 3 of my four days off. Grrr.


----------



## rhybeka

Only fog and warm temps so far this morning. Just decided to work from home again and not risk being late for my 1pm meeting. tired of working from home though - odd saying that. Ice just sucks and turns everybody stupid. . Even made the SO nervous thinking about me driving myself to/from work.

my exchanged 12" miter saw blade arrived yesterday. hopefully I'll make it to the shop to get it swapped out soon. Also bought the veritas dovtail jig and saw to give that a go. still going to work on cutting them by hand but I was hoping this would give me a bit of 'idiot' proof practice. save me from myself - over or under thinking the process. will see. 

think it's time for some Capn' Crunch.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I found 120 acres on the edge of the smoky mountains in NC for $120K but it was likely unbuildable due to topography and logged out 20 years ago so no significant timber, got shot down on that pretty quick for a number of reasons. There's a place called "The Farm" in Seneca, SC where they have a restaurant that seats maybe 50 max attached to a farm supply store including everything Husqvarna and Polaris Rangers all under one roof. Maybe you could pull off something like that only with a sawmill attached to the restaurant instead?


----------



## mojapitt

Quite a few reasonable properties on the Virginia/ NC boarder.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Looking at land prices and average temperatures for various areas. Quite amazing differences.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, if you have been looking at Virginia, Check southwest Virginia. Abingdon, Bristol or further where I live, Tazewell. Cost of living is a lot lower here and it's close to about anything you would need or want to do. There are many hospitals for work and many opportunity's for a small town. A very nice house and/or land could be had for a lot less money. Temps are fair, we have our cold spells but rarely gets below freezing. Summers average in the 80's with nights in the high 60's to low 70's. There are at least three saw mills very close to here and a pallet shop for wood. Love to have you as a neighbor!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', Debbie called in this morning so I was able to sleep in. Lots of ice out there now and the snow is fixin' to take over…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, a good freeze at some point thru the winter is important in order to kill those skeeters…..


----------



## rhybeka

I believe I am destined to always have puzzles missing pieces now…start labeling them post Lily puzzles.


----------



## mojapitt

Minnesota has GOOD freezes. Doesn't stop their skeeters.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a skeeter lookin' critter here as big as yer fist, it's called a may fly…..


----------



## Gene01

I did a few tours in Alaska with the AF. On one tour, I was on a bomber refueling team. In June and July the skeeters are bad. Big, too. We refueled three before we realized they weren't bombers.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I did a few tours in Alaska with the AF. On one tour, I was on a bomber refueling team. In June and July the skeeters are bad. Big, too. We refueled three before we realized they weren t bombers.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That's awesome!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The mosquitoes would be so much worse in Minnesota without the cold.

I just checked out my cracked bartop. I think it's gonna be a scrap job and rebuild. Need to clean up the shop so I can start on it soon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, are ya gonna be able to salvage the wood fer somthin' else???


----------



## mojapitt

My reclaimed wood comes from projects I screwed up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Actually, yes I will have some nice 1×8 oak boards to use for something. I've thought about trying to reuse them, but I think I'll better off starting from scratch.


----------



## Gene01

That's a bummer, Bill. Was it just wood movement?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, just rain around here, so far. Might take a while for the nasty stuff to get up here…..

Trying to decide IF I actually want to do anything, today….at least it is a Friday….


----------



## ssnvet

> To the Navy guys:
> q1 Is a CWO properly addressed as "Chief"?
> q2 As I understand it, a CPO is properly addressed as "Chief", and a CWO is addressed as "Warrant Officer."
> q3 And what happened to CW1-did the Navy change things again without telling me?
> - Mean_Dean


a1 Most definitely not
a2 correct
a3 I've always seen the warrant officer grades written as CWO1, CWO2, etc… I don't know if they elliminated CWO1 or not, but I have heard that they are cutting back on the number of CWOs and forcing them to retire.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps…

It's in the low 50s and raining here in Mainiac land. I just hope it doesn't freeze over tonight, or we'll have to set up a hockey rink in the driveway.

We get our fair share of mosquitoes… but they are not nearly as annoying as what we call "black flies". Those little monsters dive bomb your head and bite hard.

Off to see a UNH hockey game tonight with my oldest daughter. Hoping for a good time as she needs some happiness in her life.


----------



## DanKrager

FFOTS, have you thought of butterflies for the splitting top? They are an effective permanent solution to keep the split from increasing. Doesn't mean it won't split somewhere else… but it buys a lot of time.

DanK


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still a cool 0° here but may get to 11° later. We got about 3" new snow overnight and maybe a few snow showers today. Tomorrow is going to be around 40° and Sunday almost there. Getting hard trying to keep up with the temperature changes.

Back in the shop I have a couple projects to get done today. Takes a little longer these days with the plow vehicle in the shop. Have to work around it but sure is nice to have it warm and dry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> That s a bummer, Bill. Was it just wood movement?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Ultimately it was from wood movement. I left some space for shrinkage., but it shrunk much more than "dry" lumber should have. I did not check the moisture before I used it, but it came from a,little Mom and pop place. This time I will leave more space for movement and make sure that it can move.

It completely came apart at one of the glued seams, which also had biscuits. Clearly it came apart due to shrinkage, but I'm disappointed at how easily the TB3 joint separated. About a year ago I asked my dad to stop and pick up some glue for me. He bought a whole gallon and it must have frozen at some point and I didn't realize. I usually don't buy a whole gallon for this reason. I will be buying all new glue.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't think we're gonna get enough snow to justify gittin' the tractor out…..


----------



## CFrye

I was over at Mom's house last week and noticed one of her maple end tables had a split on the top. The furniture came to Oklahoma with us in the 70's and has been in this home almost 40 years. The only thing we can figure is that is where she kept a little fiber optic Christmas tree (sometimes year round). Have to look at it closer to decide weather to fix it or let it be for now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Don t think we re gonna get enough snow to justify gittin the tractor out…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Doesn't look like we're going to get too much here either. They cancelled school in several districts around here and it just got down to freezing about an hour ago. Oops, oh well, not their problem. Three hours ago in heavy rain they were spreading salt boulders, washed away in minutes. It would have been far more efficient to just dump it directly into one of the tributaries feeding lake Erie but anything resembling efficiency has been strictly forbidden after the most recent collective bargaining agreement was voted in!


----------



## ssnvet

I don't know if we're going to get enough rain to justify gittin' the umbrella out

:^p


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill, just a thought. Did you spread epoxy on the back/bottom? That might help keep the boards more stable.


----------



## ssnvet

Finishing the underside of a project to minimize moisture movement is always (IMHO) a good idea.


----------



## rhybeka

hey Bandit - this guy up near you ?

I was considering one for the new shop but I think it's too big.

@Bill I can't wait to not have to worry about frozen glue


----------



## bandit571

Marietta is down by the Ohio river….bit too far of a drive, for me. The shop I had in DeGraff, OH used one just like that…came as a kit.

Things seem to be getting a bit colder around here…not really doing anything outside, right now…


----------



## diverlloyd

Not bad Beka but I would be worried about the painted ones smoking the paint off when you have a good fire going. Also if you get one pour sand in the bottom to give you some cushion on if you get it going to hot and not damage the bottom.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, are you sure yer shop's big enough for one of those, between sitting in the middle of the room for safety and roasting ya out of a small shop, ya might wanna reconsider…..


----------



## bandit571

And…make sure ALL the old oil is removed from the inside of the barrel….DAMHIKT….(cough, cough…)


----------



## GaryC

Beka. here's mine


----------



## bandit571

A nasty mix of Sleet and freezing rain ( BIG drops) has turned the ground white..in under 10 minutes….


----------



## mojapitt

But Gary, how often do you have to turn on the heat?


----------



## GaryC

Monte, it's 25 out there right now
ooops, just checked….it's 37 now


----------



## firefighterontheside

The bottom was not finished. The whole bottom was pressed up against MDF and I thought that would protect it, but it may be that the mdf pulled moisture out. I told him this morning that the bottom needs to be finished this time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, we got the same nasty stuff up here finally, a total of nearly 3/4" and it just stopped in the last few minutes. Crazy how everyone seems to have gone soft and easily scares when bad weather is in the forecast, shut down half the businesses and most of the schools for almost 3/4" of freezing rain!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just went out and de-iced the trucks…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Just went out and de-iced the trucks…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Did you pour bourbon on them?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Just went out and de-iced the trucks…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Did you pour bourbon on them?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, shame on you!! That's what vodka's for…......!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Just went out and de-iced the trucks…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Did you use gas?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, 50 and cloudy right now. Had a bit of the "Pineapple Express" going on yesterday-sometimes in the winter we get tropical moisture up from Hawaii. Makes it nice and warm out-and it rains like heck. If you see it on the satellite view, it looks like a white fire hose from Hawaii straight up to Portland. As a result we're well above normal temperature-wise, and way above normal rainfall (just for the day or two of the Express.)

Was out for my roadwork this morning, running uphill into the remnants of the South wind. Added a few seconds to my time-grrr…........

Thanks guys for clearing up the Chief/Warrant Officer thing. When Enlisted were promoted to Ensigns, Dad called them Mustangs. Don't think when Enlisted are promoted to CWO2 they're called Mustangs.

I've made a momentous decision that I thought I'd share with you guys. You ready?

I've decided to go out for a beer this evening…....

After days of torturous stress and sleepless nights, I finally made the big decision. Thought it'd be nice to get out of the house, take in the sights, and perhaps meet a young lady or two. I can always have my 1 bourbon next week.

Well, it's about lunch time again (funny how that happens about this time every day….....) Monte, if you still have that pie from a couple of days ago, I'll be right over!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Had a bit of the "Pineapple Express" going on yesterday
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I saw that movie, if you had any, you wouldn't care about the weather. You wouldn't care about running into the wind. You wouldn't care about going out for a beer. You would be very, very hungry!


----------



## mojapitt

A little left of a really good cake. No pixie left.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's to ya Dean. I'd come if i could.


----------



## TedW

Well I started reading the posts I missed but it kept reminding me that the weather sucks. It's cold here… 'nuff said.

I got some pens turned today. First is a Princess Pen from Beartooth Woods (actually, they're all from BTW) for a special little lady on her 7th birthday. It may be a little big for her small hands but I figure she'll grow into it.










Next up is what I call Lady Biker. It's got an ugly flaw at the top of the blank, not a gap in the blank but a gap in the tube, and I tried to mix red and white paint to get some pink to touch it up but that came out too read and… oh well. It's still a pretty nice pen.










And finally, for Andy and the wife, matching Streamlined Slim in gun metal and dressed in what I believe is ash but don't hold me to that.



















Now I feel like takin a nap.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice work Ted


----------



## Gene01

Finally got the cabinet altered and the new TV on it. It's a Samsung and it has internet, so it connected and is now downloading all it's updates. The manual is online so, it can't be accessed until the updates are done. Still got 40 minutes to go. 
Just got a call from the upholstery gal. The rifle case is done. I'll pick it up and have some photos tomorrow. Next up, mesquite river table.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks Bill-you're welcome along anytime!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Yeti, yeah I remember that movie-thank goodness ours was just a weather event!

Very nice looking pens, Ted-should have you make me one. Got any walnut burl laying around?

Next thing you know, Gene, these TVs will walk the dog and microwave your lunch!

Might take photos of the whole sordid evening out, but this is a family-friendly site-of course, how do you think families get started…...........?


----------



## mojapitt

3 above now. Heading to -2 tonight. Maybe 30 tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Almost did a little in the shop…









Have this plank I wanted jointed….









With these jointers. I was going to bring the last plank to the shop….decided to call it a day…since it IS a FRIDAY…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, I'd say maybe hickory instead of ash on those last two…..


----------



## bandit571

I gotta quit that…..went back to the shop…..handsawed the other side piece for the bookcase top….AND the top shelf of it…One piece was a tad wider than the other side…ripped that down….Now have BOTH sides of the bookcase sawn to rough size. One is about 1/8" thicker, though. Not a biggie, whenI go over to buy a plank or two more, I'll take it along, and have his planer take down to match the other's thickness. Might as well do those "new" planks, as well…

Got at the most..1/2" of the white crap…sitting on top of glare ice. Aught to be fun to drive on….

Pictures?









This is for the top of the bookcase..









And the two sides….sides are 3' long.


----------



## TedW

Hickory…. works for me! Actually, I do have some hickory and I see the resemblance, but the wood these pens were cut from I had always assumed was ash. Now I have to go back and rename a whole bunch of stuff I turned from ash whatever to hickory whatever.

We got about 1/2 of snow here. And it's cold.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Heading out for my beer now-God help us all….........!


----------



## bandit571

Lots of white dunes out there…stuff is drifting like crazy….

Is it Spring, yet?


----------



## TedW

Bandit, not yet.

Dean, have one for me too.

Everyone else, ummm….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, back from the night out-had fun!

The town's still in one piece, I think…...........


----------



## HerbC

> Well, back from the night out-had fun!
> 
> The town s still in one piece, I think…...........
> 
> - Mean_Dean


But is it still the same color???


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Herb. Good to see you.

I work this weekend. Yuk.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I work this weekend. Yuk.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Git it while ya can…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning….9 above zero, outside….
More chunks came down from the ceiling…I did inform the Landlord..yesterday…
Storm seems to have moved on…blue sky out there…


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah - I was thinking one of those would be too big and heat me out of the shop. The price was right though!

@Ted pretty pens!!!my blank and pen is from woodcraft. Aptly called flamingo - something. 

My shop is finally in pen on the calendar for July/August. I told the SO I want to be all moved in no later than October. So that gives me 4-6 weekends to do electrical, insulate, hang interior, make tool storage, and settle in.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all….
I've got coffee…. Who's got & where are the donuts???

Yesterday's rain turned into freezing rain overnight….
Followed by a fast changeover to snow….3" - 5" predicted.
Roads (sidewalks for me) should be a joy to navigate!!!
A balmy 15 degrees today, going down to 5 degrees tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, if you're gonna use a woodburner, you need to make sure you allow plenty of room around it for safety…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty yeah - I think I'm nixing heat except for a small electric heat blower and fan combo I have in the garage now. at the moment it's all it can do to just keep my hands from going numb. hopefully in the smaller space it will do just fine keeping it about 60 degrees. Will see though. I was looking at this but once you add in all of the accessories (piping, steel enclosure for wall hanging, etc) you're looking at about 1k. Cost is a con, pro is it's woodturning and small enough to be wall hanging. As long as I can work comfortably without scarf/jacket/etc. which usually means 50+ degrees it'll be good.

@Randy that's about what we got. Neighbors have already cleared their drives and cars off….I still need to do ours. SO told me there was a charging station error yesterday on the montego…so I'm guessing I'll be going out to at least a dead battery.


----------



## boxcarmarty

12'' ain't very big sticks, you'd spend more time loading the stove then gettin' work done. Stoves are relatively inexpensive, it's the stove pipe that'll kick yer @$$.....


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - $141 for 72" of 3" stovepipe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here. Almost 30­° now and should get to 40° this afternoon. Still a chance of snow they say. Hope they are wrong, I finally got yesterdays snow all cleaned up.

Marty I have a project for you to do. Yesterday I decided I needed to burn a ruler on the little T-square I made for my lap desk years ago. Drew it up in autocad and this was the test burn on plywood, but it needed to be 16". Did not want it burned dark, just sort of decoration although it is usable and accurate.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, how about a 15'' ruler??? About 385mm (roughly 15 1/4'') is my max…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a brain squeeze, what would be the best wood for a ruler to minimize movement besides MDF???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Here s a brain squeeze, what would be the best wood for a ruler to minimize movement besides MDF???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Petrified wood…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Here s a brain squeeze, what would be the best wood for a ruler to minimize movement besides MDF???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Petrified wood…
> 
> - DIYaholic


That would be Black Locust…..


----------



## Festus56

That's a good one Randy !!

I had to do two separate settings to get the 16". Was a little tricky getting the accuracy to be there. Yes 14" would b better.

I am going to try laminating the plywood one on a piece of thin plastic and see how that works. My little T-square is poplar so will see if that stays accurate. At least it has stayed straight for several years now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about Hickory???


----------



## Festus56

Now that I have the design I will try several different kinds when I get time. Good way to use narrow pieces of wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aside from the pride of burning the ruler on wood, have ya considered a Kreg stick-on ruler???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have hickory if ya wanna try it…..


----------



## Festus56

I have some hickory here too. It is not really that I needed another ruler, just had to try one. Now thinking they could be useful gifts or business cards. Keep the laser busy ya know.


----------



## mojapitt

Spoke with Charles this morning. It's 60° there.

It's not here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm interested in doin' the double burn to check the accuracy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Any progress on the sawmill Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

My brother is making the mounts for the band wheels…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hopefully he'll have them tomorrow when I meet him for lunch…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Spoke with Charles this morning. It s 60° there.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It won't be for long. It's 18 here with snow and it's headed his direction.


----------



## Festus56

It is 40° here Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't think it is suppose to get above freezing here again 'til next Friday…..


----------



## bandit571

"Boxwood" was used by Stanley, for their rulers….


----------



## mojapitt

34° and snowing here. I thought I sent this to Randy.


----------



## TedW

Beka, don't even think of wearing a scarf in the shop.

I made a half-arsed video while turning the Princess pen, but I don't think I'll publish it. Did I say half-arsed? I mean completely arsed! It's way too long, keeps going out of focus, and some of the most important parts were out of frame. I really gotta work on my video recording skills. So anyway, to answer your question as best I can….

You probably know most of this but I'll say it anyway because I don't know what you do know or what you don't know, ya know?

1 - You need Micromesh or similar sanding pads. The 9 pad kit goes from 1500 grit all the way up to 12,000 grit, which feels like a magazine cover it's so smooth. You'll never achieve the glass-like finish any other way, or not that I know of, which is pretty much necessary if you want your acrylic pen to look good.

2 - Turning. Acrylic is pretty easy to turn. It's fairly soft compared to some other materials. The only thing is your tools must be razor sharp and you have to take your time. All the standard tools used for spindle turning work well with acrylic pen blanks, including the spindle gouge, scraper, negative rake scraper and my favorite, the skew chisel. I've never used carbide tools but I understand they work exceptionally well.

3 - Stop before you reach the bushing. I take the stock down just a hair larger than the bushing, or about a half a paper thickness. It's not visible to the naked eye but you can feel with your finger tip, kind of like finding the edge of scotch tape when you forgot to fold the end over and it sticks back onto the roll. I hate when that happens. Anyway, the slight extra thickness allows for sanding and polishing, and leaves the blank ever so slightly larger than the pen components.

4 - Remove the bushings before sanding, if possible. It's better to sand and polish with the bushings removed so you don't ruin them. Every time a bushing gets sanded along with the blank, it is slightly reduced in diameter. Do this a few times and your bushings soon become too small. I keep some sacrificial 7mm bushings on hand just for this purpose.

5 - Soften the edges. As I mentioned in #3, I leave the blank ever so slightly larger than what the kit calls for. That means there is a tiny little edge which, if you run your finger over it, you can feel that edge. But not on my pens, because I make it a point to soften those edges while I'm sanding. Not rounding them over, mind you…. just barely enough so it's not a sharp edge.

6 - Watch youtube videos! There are many different ways to do each process in making a pen, and videos to cover all of them. Search, watch, take notes, learn what will work best for you, and with the tools you have access to. If you don't have a dedicated pen press, you can use a drill press or a quick-clamp or even your lathe, to press the parts together. If you don't have a skew chisel, there's someone else doing it with a gouge or a scraper. If you don't have a 40' extension ladder, oh wait…. wrong project.

I can't think of anything else beyond the basics. I guessing you already know you need a pen mandrel. hmmm… I prefer 5 minute epoxy for gluing the tube into the blank. Oh, that reminds me… Paint the tube! With many acrylics, most I'd say, they are not completely opaque. The last thing you want is to see that brass tube showing through the blank. Scuff sand and paint the tube a matching color so it will blend in nicely. Oh, and paint the inside of the blank also, because sometimes the paint gets scraped off the tube while you're inserting it into the blank.

Everyone else… Hi!

I gotta go meet somebody. Later gaters!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's 53 here and sunny-still way below on rainfall in the second rainiest month of the year….....

Got all the house cleaning/laundry chores done, and now it's time for lunch and the National Championship Game!

Have a great day, all!


----------



## Gene01

Finally gotter done. Ebonized walnut, Mesquite, maple.
Chas Neal…recognize the corner splines?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet lookin' box there Gene…..


----------



## Festus56

Nice work Gene !! I like that !


----------



## mojapitt

Nice box Gene


----------



## bandit571

Nice rifle case…

Just spent the last 1/2 hour fighting the Bank that screwed up my paycheck….placed it on the OLD card, then closed that card…...had to FINALLY get a new pin# so I can remove the cash…..Only took 4 tries….and 3 phone calls….each to a different voice on the phone. Waiting on my bad attitude to settle down, before I go out the door….

Waiting on the Boss…before I head downtown….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, the donuts were at the firehouse.
Out of class for the day. Now it's date night. Dinner and movie.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Ho Nubbers,
Snow and ice completely melted and the drive is a muddy mess, but that should freeze tonight.

I warmed up the shop, but my "chores" took too long and the only "woodworking" I managed to get done was to split up some BIG firewood rounds with a maul.


----------



## TedW

Gene, that rifle coffin is too nice… you're raising the bar for the rest of us!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the nice comments, guys. 
Ted, the LJs around here raised the bar for me. Not vice versa.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just finished the National Championship Game-great game! That freshman quarterback for 'Bama has got nothing but potential. Guess that's why the Saban dynasty keeps on rolling.

Guess I'll watch one of the No Fun League games, and then the Woodsmith Shop on PBS. It's getting to be about time for Tommy Mac, isn't it? Sure hope he does some actual projects this year-didn't care much for his building of his dream shop last year. A little too much gloating for my taste, I guess. Besides, when I want to see a structure get built, I watch This Old House!

Nice rifle case, Gene-amazing work you did on it!

Have a great date night, Bill-now it's your turn to drink a beer for me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm raising my Guinness to you Dean.

Gene, I'm amazed.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought Tommy Mac quit?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I thought Tommy Mac quit?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What????!

Where'd you hear that?

Off to investigate….......

Edit:

Ok, so all I could find on the subject is a Facebook post by Tommy Mac thusly:

7 April 2017
Believe it or not ..I will no longer be working on rough cut …

No further explanation was offered. I found a Google chat that indicated he was under a gag order for 1 year.

Well, this sucks…...... I mean Scot Phillips' American Woodshop is OK, but I liked Tommy's projects better-no pocket screws…...


----------



## Gene01

Appreciate your comments Bill and Dean.
Monte, the new guy is also a Tommy Mac. But, I can't remember his whole name. Thomas Mc something.


----------



## mojapitt

Just a little communication error in Hawaii today. Can't imagine how freaked out people were.


----------



## mojapitt

At least 11 people didn't feel the need to slow down during the freezing rain coming home. Oh they did slow down when they hit fences and guard rails.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm feeling that way at old navy right now.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, you're at the top of our Gene pool.


----------



## bandit571

OK…who gave this Cold/Flu/whatever? Can't breathe, coughing hurts like a mule kick….either can't get warm, or get I get way too warm….Going to be a "fun" weekend….


----------



## rhybeka

@Ted thanks! I'm not in a huge hurry to turn it so I'll be doing a lot more research. I'll also need to get some of those mesh sander pads.

@Bandit - wasn't me! I kept my cooties to myself!

I got our driveway and the neighbor lady's cleared. She's in FL for the winter but we like to make sure it looks like she is home. The neighbor beside her saw footprints in the snow to her back door. Not sure if someone is casing the house but we've been trying to keep an eye on it. While out, two dogs from 'new' neighbors appeared and wandered a four house radius to their own. We didn't honestly know we had new folks living there. The older gentleman that lived there didn't say anything to us about moving out except we saw a moving truck back in…early December? don't know if that was these guys moving in or him moving out. I believe these are relatives of his. Anywhoo once they realized the dogs had gotten out they came out looking. I had laid down to get the lab mix to come close to me - which she had - she came over and sniffed me at least. She was a good girl (unlike the beagle I know) and went when her mom called. I think that's what caused me to pull a muscle. now when I lay down and take in a deep breath it hurts! ugh!

Okay. back to sketchup and trying to figure out how many studs I need.

@Gene /whistles/ that is a sweet looking rifle case!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I thought Tommy Mac quit?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


He left Rough Cut. Debbie has him on Facebook, she told him a few days ago that we miss him here on Lumberjocks. He said he may come back around again…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks for the update, Marty. Any word on whether he'll have a TV show again?

My dining room table is one of his projects.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd much rather watch Tommy over Scott Phillips…..


----------



## mojapitt

I will just watch Charles


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, are you referring to the big dinning room table? That was a nice table…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I just noticed that you have been here only 21 days longer than me. Thought it was more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I came in a bit before Christmas that year…..


----------



## mojapitt

I came in on New Year's day


----------



## mojapitt

Hard to believe that it's almost 5 years since the shop fire


----------



## mojapitt

How's your hand Marty?


----------



## rhybeka

I'd just found Tommy Mac on WOSU and had been DVR'ing the most recent season when he 'left'. My work isn't near his caliber yet (actually just watched the bench swing episode this morning) but I'd always get something out of the show. I was wondering what happened since he'd /just/ completed that big new shop on his property and gotten all new commercial/european equipment in it.

in other news… don't forget you are left handed when using a jig meant for right handed folks.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, are you referring to the big dinning room table? That was a nice table…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I built this table project his from Season 1.

(Candy's gonna have to show me how to imbed project postcards into a post again….....)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Surgeries has it lookin' better, but it's still sore and don't work worth a dang. Legs take spells where I need to sit down…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Legs take spells where I need to sit down…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


My legs feel that way also, but it's because of a slight weight issue.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yer link didn't work Dean… I couldn't get it either…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm not walking with my cane now, but there's a few days when I need it…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..
Outta work & home early….
+6 degrees headed to -6 degrees….
Playoff Football….
12 pack in the fridge….
err, 10 pack in the fridge!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Because there's a good chance that I will loose my sick leave soon, I am having both knees checked for needed repairs. They both have bad days, although I don't expect them to say they need anything but weight loss.


----------



## mojapitt

Drank 2 cold ones just counting your cold ones?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Drank 2 cold ones just counting your cold ones?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah…. taking inventory is a stressful process!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Still 40° here and maybe this good tomorrow then back to the basement for the temps. on Monday.

Helping Randy with some cold ones now even if he does not need help.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife and I are hoping to live in a different neighborhood by fall. Lots of things to prepare.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Helping Randy with some cold ones now even if he does not need help.
> 
> - Festus56


Help not needed, but company/accomplices always welcome!!!


----------



## Festus56

Ok we like being accomplices best, we're here all night !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

New Star Wars movie was different, but I still liked it.


----------



## mojapitt

We get 4 inches of snow with possible 35 mph winds today. What fun.

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## Gene01

> We get 4 inches of snow with possible 35 mph winds today. What fun.
> 
> Good morning Nubbers
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Your anticipated relocation is probably looking pretty good about now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mid 40's here next weekend Monte, just sayin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

> Mid 40 s here next weekend Monte, just sayin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I can't make it by next weekend


----------



## CharlesNeil

monte ,

its 10 here now … highs for the week 35 to 40 
next sunday 65 … go figure


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It was 11 at home. Supposed to get about an inch of snow over the next 24 hours. Blizzard. Second day of boring inspections class about to start.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I found ya 43 acres of sticks.....


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ooooh, that really looks like its in the middle of nowhere & plenty of trees!


----------



## mojapitt

That looks like what I want. My wife is afraid of bears and lions eating us though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Or 5 wooded acres down the road from my place…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bears and lions aren't an issue around here…..


----------



## Gene01

Or here's 42 acres of nothing for around 19K. Good neighbors. 3 miles from me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I fixed the link…..


----------



## Gene01

Or, here's 42 acres of nothing for around 19 k. Good neighbors. Just 3 miles from me. Oops dubble post.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife watched a lot of Animal Planet in Russia. She thinks Americans are routinely eaten by wild animals here.


----------



## mojapitt

I want trees, moderate temperatures (compared to my current location), no alligators or excessive amount of people.


----------



## Gene01

> My wife watched a lot of Animal Planet in Russia. She thinks Americans are routinely eaten by wild animals here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, out here in the wild and wooly west, we do have some pretty vicious prairie dogs.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, what is your job market like?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I want trees, moderate temperatures (compared to my current location), no alligators or excessive amount of people.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The closest thing we got to gators would be lizards, unfortunately we have people if you get too close to the big cities…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, what is your job market like?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm not sure, I'm not lookin'.....


----------



## Gene01

> I want trees, moderate temperatures (compared to my current location), no alligators or excessive amount of people.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We gotcha covered out here, Monte….Well, except for that tree thing.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TED!


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ waiting on the fall to find out what is wrong with the montego. Betting alternator. Hopeful third time is a charm. #nomore


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Yer link didn t work Dean… I couldn t get it either…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Here's a photo:


----------



## mojapitt

I found it on his project page.


----------



## Mean_Dean

So Marty, any news on whether Tommy Mac will have a TV show again?

(As for Scott Phillips, is Kreg one of his sponsors? He sure likes his pocket screws…......)


----------



## Gene01

Dean, that's one fine table. Monte's post prompted me to go to your project page. All your work is super. You got game, guy.


----------



## bandit571

Dang chest cold is kicking my rear end…..sleep last night was 2 hour naps, maybe…


----------



## mojapitt

Watch for signs of the flu Bandit. CDC is reporting that the vaccine was only 30% effective.


----------



## ssnvet

I think Tommy Mac left because PBS asked him to leave. I watched his show once in a great while and liked it well enough but Bostonians talk way to fast.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Off the record
Rough cut has a new host , Tommy is gone from it 
He and his wife are working on a new show, not really Woodworking related , you should be seeing more on it, on Facebook in the near future .
This is per Tommy , he and i have been and remain good friends, we talked for about an hour couple weeks ago.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is a balmy 35° now and headed for 40° later. Melting good but will be down to 20° tonight, high of 17° tomorrow and -2° tomorrow night. Be great ice everywhere and cold. Might even have more snow with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, sounds like another house renovation show.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte ,

not at all , it will surprise you … 
I dont want to say alot more, Tommy will announce when ready , but i will say its a noble venture , to help others .,


----------



## DIYaholic

3 degrees & sunny….
Playoff Football….
Turkey Sub & Chips….
Cold ones in reserve….
Yeah, my day is shot!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I d much rather watch Tommy *over Scott Phillips*.....
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Amen brother. I have seen Scott do so many dangerous things I stopped letting the Vets watch it since they thought it was a good thing. Head shake


----------



## ArlinEastman

> My wife and I are hoping to live in a different neighborhood by fall. Lots of things to prepare.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

We have someone selling 20 acres right next to us and all the walnut you want on it.


----------



## bandit571

Dang chest cold is kicking my rear end…..sleep last night was 2 hour naps, maybe…

Pills ingested, awaiting results….everything either hurts, or cramps….

Nice bright and sunny day outside….just too bleeding cold….I am NOT going outside that door, today….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, "Official" morning to you all!

Another sunny, warm day here today-might rain the rest of the week, but we'll see. The forecasters keep teasing us…...!

Gene, thanks for your kind words. Will be great to get back into the shop. Just waiting for doc's approval. (Didn't Candy give me clearance? Could tell the doc I was just following nurse's orders…..!)

Charles, thanks for updating us on Tommy. I really enjoyed his show, and liked his projects (better than Scott Phillip's.) But honestly, if he's not doing a woodworking show, I probably won't watch. All the work that went into his dream shop, and no projects to come out of it for us to watch. Seems kind of a shame. I would watch, however, if he got a group of woodworkers together to build furniture and donate them to Habitat For Humanity's new homeowners (sort of like housewarming gifts.) Actually, I'd love to be part of that group! (Am woefully under qualified as a woodworker, though…..)

Randy, enjoy your games-and especially your cold ones! I'd join you, but I already drank my 1 allotted beer this week. (Wonder if I could get clearance from Candy to increase my allotment. "Well, doc, I know my liver enzymes are through the roof, but I was just following nurse's orders…...")

Have a great day, All!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

For the wood use QSWO and it will not move at that width.

Charles

A few years back I was going to send Tommy Mac an email and see if he could advertise us vets need money help but then I got cold feet. I like him and his projects and even the shop build since it gives others a lot of ideas to their own shops and I really like the baluster stair case and how he shown how he did it.


----------



## Gene01

Next project, a river table.


----------



## mojapitt

Are you using glass or epoxy?


----------



## CFrye

Howdy, y'all! 
Happy birthday, Ted, and welcome back! Good looking pens you've been showing here!
Dean, I do not like the view from under this bus! 
Bandit, If it is the flu, you need to get started on Tamiflu within 48 hours of the onset of symptoms. It will lessen the severity and duration of the flu. If you wait too long, you may be WEEKS getting over it, even IF it doesn't turn into pneumonia!
On a good note, I finished my antibiotic today! YAY! Only about two more weeks of steroids to go and undetermined amount of time on inhalers…
Happy Anniversary to Mudflap! 34 years he has put up with me. Poor guy!


----------



## mudflap4869

And she still can't cook.


----------



## mojapitt

> And she still can t cook.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Ain't killed ya yet


----------



## Gene01

> Are you using glass or epoxy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Glass


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Birthday, Ted….

Congrats, Mudflap….

Condolences, Candy!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Are you going with a straight edge or having the river cut?


----------



## rhybeka

Survived a trip to IKEA… no furniture was harmed though I did bring home some lights and a sack of stuff for the SO to do paper crafts with. There was one metal piece I liked - it is a hall tree with a bench…but they weren't selling it right now.

Montego has a new battery (takes a special size even)/EDIT/ AND an alternator. I came home with two new laser printers…one of which will not be staying long with us but it at least will use up the rest of the laser toner from our old printer. For that it was worth what it cost.

Got home and during unloading Lily ate a corner of my puzzle. Like 5-8 pieces of it. So frustrated with that dog! worse than a 2 year old! more like a newborn! and she knows I'm mad at her - won't even look at me.


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Ted !!

Congratulations to "The Fun Couple" Jim and Candy !!

May you all have many, many more !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm, what's going on here?


----------



## GaryC

Congrats to the fryers


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Ted!

Happy anniversary to Fred and Ethel. Best wishes for many more!


----------



## ssnvet

> Got home and during unloading Lily ate a corner of my puzzle. Like 5-8 pieces of it. So frustrated with that dog! worse than a 2 year old! more like a newborn! and she knows I m mad at her - won t even look at me.
> - rhybeka


Sounds like Lily has some confusion about who's the boss. We had good success crate training Skipper, but I'm not sure if you can do that later in a dogs life. Skipper was crate trained from the time he was a puppy and his crate became his personal space. Now it's his dog bed.

Re. Tommy Mac … I re-read my comment and it sounded critical, which was not intended. He always struck me as a very positive and genuine person. Everyone has their personal preferences for woodworking shows. I'm an old school Norm guy and think the pace and level of detail on TNYWS was just right for me.

I'm very much hoping to see more of Charle's show, as I really enjoy the more casual pace and "down home" southern mannerisms. I really enjoyed the years I lived in the south. One might not think it, but you can find the similar sensibilities in the more rural parts of New England. But not so much in the cities. I'm still a mid-western boy at heart and don't much care for cities anywhere.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Ted!

Happy Anniversary to Candy and Jim!

Don't worry, Candy-I don't throw people under the bus. Not very honorable behavior.

Becky, I'm definitely no dog expert, but maybe Lily has separation anxiety. I remember reading about a local dog that ate a dozen pairs of socks once. Either that, or you're not feeding her enough….....!

Matt, what channel is Charles' show on? If it's cable, I won't be able to see it.


----------



## TedW

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everybody. And thanks for reminding me I am now only a year away from 60! Just curious, what happens at 60 that I should prepare for? I mean, will my thing stop working and my back start hurting? Will I feel an insatiable urge to wear plaid boxers and green loafers to walmart? What am I in for?

I'm working on my pen selling website. It's looking pretty good so far. Hope ya'll are doing well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> And she still can t cook.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Happy Birthday Ted

Happy Anniversary Mudflap and Candy.

Mudflap

If she can not cook why are you so robust looking. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my pinewood derby plane. I need to put on the wheels and then I can glue it all together and spray with some lacquer. It's not to scale, but it's fun. Pine, cherry, walnut, maple and ash and a little brass door knob.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So Marty, any news on whether Tommy Mac will have a TV show again?
> 
> (As for Scott Phillips, is Kreg one of his sponsors? He sure likes his pocket screws…......)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Sounds like Charles has the scoop on it, we'll be waiting and watching facebook for further developments. I like Kreg stuff and use a bunch in the WoodShack, including pocket screws, but Scott does push it quite a bit…..


----------



## Gene01

> Are you going with a straight edge or having the river cut?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I'll split it down the middle and flip the live edges in, facing each other. That area between will be "the river".


----------



## Gene01

> Here's my pinewood derby plane. I need to put on the wheels and then I can glue it all together and spray with some lacquer. It's not to scale, but it's fun. Pine, cherry, walnut, maple and ash and a little brass door knob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's just too neat, Bill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, this is what you can expect at 60…..


----------



## mojapitt

Gene are you cutting the glass straight or wavy?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Gene01

Monte, I'll have the 1/4" glass cut to match the two opposing live edges. Then I'll use a bearinged cutter to cut a 3/8" wide shelf for the glass. Similar to this.


----------



## mudflap4869

It is so cold we had a heated argument as an act of kindness. 
Sat, Jan 14 1984, a a date that will live in infamy. I didn't realize that she had family like that. Woe is me!
Now Ted has insulted my underwear.


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, we're just glad you wear underwear


----------



## mojapitt

Gene are you using blue glass?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, were you stopped when you took that pic???


----------



## CFrye

Awesome BAILEY racecar, Bill!


> Monte, were you stopped when you took that pic???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


...and was it taken through the windshield or the back glass?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I played with some attempts today on making crown molding, after awhile I felt it was better as firewood…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, it was the 2nd stop for stupid people.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene are you using blue glass?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, is it Kentucky blue glass???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Gene, is it Kentucky blue glass???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Or Kentucky black bass?


----------



## Gene01

The only Kentucky glass I'm familiar with is brown.


----------



## JL7

Go Vikings! What a finish!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was a good finish Jeff…..


----------



## mojapitt

Now your Vikings need to finish the job.


----------



## JL7

Yep unreal game….but it's been snowing all day, had to fire up the snowblower in the dark. Bill, 4" of pure fluffy powder and it's still snowing….and cool stanley derby car!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, my department manager was at the game. It will be interesting to hear the story.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Yep unreal game….but it s been snowing all day, had to fire up the snowblower in the dark. Bill, 4" of pure fluffy powder and it s still snowing….and cool stanley derby car!
> 
> - JL7


Sounds good Jeff. I'll take it. Hoping for a bit of our own tonight. Not much, but maybe enough to make it look nice outside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

ill finish the car tomorrow with wheels of course and a bit of rattle can lacquer.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought you were making one big enough to ride in Bill


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I thought you were making one big enough to ride in Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's what I thought.

I thought the cars were large enough for kids to race in down hilly streets.


----------



## Festus56

Down to 30° and light snow now.

Nice car Bill. Hope you have better luck than I did years ago. My cars were always the slowest out of everyone's, kids and the adults. But they looked nice !!

Ted I haven't noticed much different but I am only into the 60's a couple years.

Congratulations on your Vikings win Jeff. I even got to watch the last 2 minutes.

Waiting for progress pictures Gene. That will be nice.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, got some things to see to in Yuma. Gonna take a couple days. Won't start cutting till Friday. At least, I'm gonna be warm for a while.


----------



## bandit571

About the only things different at 60…more pills, more aches and pains…


----------



## DIYaholic

> About the only things different at 60…more pills, more aches and pains…
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah, but ya do get the "Old Geezer Discount"!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I already have a record of nice looking slow cars.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I started old Geezer discount at 55.


----------



## TedW

Mudflap, that was a compliment. It takes a brave man to wear plaid boxers with green loafers.


----------



## GaryC

Not too sure I even remember being 60. Gene might


----------



## robscastle

For those still interested the real Harvey was one of the first members to post on this site.

His one and only post was a model train.

And for those around at that time you may be able to explain where the projects 1 to 4 are?

Sadly he has since passed on, I am still trying to get him recognised in the "In memoriam"

Just a bit of trivia for you from just another LJ who took the time to ferret this info out.

In fact if you take a look at the comments in 2006 there is one by Ellen, she is still around, but wouldnt talk to me at the time. Then there are the later comments by A1Jim and Karson of which everybody knows are still here!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I started old Geezer discount at 55.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Guess that makes me an "Old Geezer"....
Where's the Jell-O???


----------



## mudflap4869

Orange plaid boxers! Damned sexy! The battle ax brought them home. I'm afraid not to wear them, she might get mad and cook. If I wore them outside the house I would have to beat the women off. Got plaid in other colors too.


----------



## mojapitt

Morning folks. Trying not to think of Mudflap in boxers.

-7° now. May get to 2 above.


----------



## CFrye

> Morning folks. Trying not to think of Mudflap in boxers.
> 
> -7° now. May get to 2 above.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, you'd rather think of him in a speedo?


----------



## Gene01

> Not too sure I even remember being 60. Gene might
> 
> - Gary


I can't remember 16 minutes ago, Gary. Let alone 16 years. Case in point….hats and luggage.

Edit: I just pulled up correspondence with the guy I'm supposed to meet in Yuma tomorrow. Fellow LJ, AZ Woodie. 
Our meeting date is *FEBRUARY* 17. Not tomorrow. I'm losing it big time.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Not sure about that 60 thing, but tomorrow I'll turn 60+1. This 60 talk has me reflecting. Guess I have *OGS*, *O*ld *G*eezer *S*yndrome.

I turned 10 in the scouts
I turned 20 in the Navy
I turned 30 and joined the Army NG
I turned 40 working for the Virginia DOC prison systems
I turned 50 returning from Iraq
I turned 60 retired and joined the VFW
I guess I have been in uniform forever


----------



## Gene01

Jeff, think of all the money you saved on work clothes.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt - she's had an attitude since we got her at age 1 year 1 month. Part of it is her breed. Beagles are horribly stubborn and very mischievous. Lily is more like a cat than a dog in her mannerisms - only wants attention on her terms. Which would not lead me to believe she has separation anxiety. Anything is possible however. I ordered a new puzzle and got over my frustration. I could've avoided the issue had I taken my time and gated her out of the kitchen. She was a pistol yesterday. She's also not getting enough exercise with the weather being so cold she can't/won't be outside long. She tried to on Saturday when I was out cleaning the cars and shoveling the driveway.

Congrats Candy and Jim  hopefully J and I will follow in those snowy footsteps 

Happy birthday to whomever I missed!

Time to get back to work. Hopefully I don't regret making it into the office today. snow all day and the roads were already icky.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Rob, I've only been around here since 2011 and never had the pleasure of getting to know Harvey. I do love the locomotive project he did, it's a beautiful piece of work. Cricket would be the one to contact for the "In memoriam". Good luck with your pursuit and keep us posted…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Why doesn't the project cards work???


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…spent half the night getting to "go" Another thing about that 60 business..when pulling an all-nighter means NOT having to wake up every 2 hours….

Need to get the number of that truck that ran over me….it keeps backing up, and doing again…


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Matt! I've given up on the Hot Deals thread. Too much temptation! How did the hold fast you got work out? It was cast iron, iirc?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got about 1/2 of snow last night. Not too impressive.
The boys and I are off today. Pinewood derby Car day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We got about 1/2 of snow last night. Not too impressive.
> - firefighterontheside


I got the rest here and you can have it back…..


----------



## bandit571

Another LOUD crash last night….another batch of plaster fell to the floor….

There was a house fire last night…..bad news is the fellow that called the fire department..had a warrant on him. Try to save a house and get arrested?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 2° now and going to be 15° later. We got maybe an inch of snow out of this. Just enough so I need to do the sidewalks and driveway again.


----------



## Gene01

No snow here and, it's gonna be 60 today. That's OK for a Monday. 
Bandit, what's your landlord gonna do? Expect you to fix it?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe…while he pockets another $15K…...


----------



## mojapitt

Nice sunshine and up to -6


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, could you hit my drive while yer at it???


----------



## firefighterontheside

My snow total has been downgraded to 1/4" after careful measurement.


----------



## Festus56

Sure Marty I am on the way. Going to be awhile. Only about 40mph with the plow on and not sure if the gas stops are close enough together.


----------



## GaryC

In other words, Marty….wait by the mail box


----------



## bandit571

Well..Landlord did show up a little while ago….to see what had fallen down….didn't say WHAT he intends to do, to fix it…..might take a bit more than a coat of paint…

About the only thing I might do in the shop….sand the project…..just what I need to do….IF I can..then maybe a coat of Amber Shellac? At least THAT won't bother the nose….

Roads are a bit too nasty, to drive over and pick up a couple boards…..almost all back country roads…


----------



## rhybeka

finally got reporting done for the most part. not really hungry for the rest of my lunch… will have to clean off my car just to go home. I'm supposed to go to Whits…will probably take me a good 40-50 minutes to get there (normally 25). Luckily he's on the way home if it's really that bad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All three cars for the household. Liam's needs a little more paint and is based on a Ford GT matchbox Car. Sean originally wanted a mouse, but then wanted this. We cut the tail off the mouse and glued it back on as if it's thru a hole in the cheese.


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty cool Bill. Who's fastest?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't know yet Monte. Forgot to say that Liam did a bunch of the bandsawing and sanding on the spindle sander for his car.


----------



## Gene01

Ready to split the slab.









Slab arranged (temporarily) for the river glass. Still a lot of prep work to do. Planing is next.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool Gene


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Gene? Any idea how much the glass is gonna cost?


----------



## bandit571

Bill, if you need anextra 3-4" of the white crap…you can have all we have. Almost slid past one driveway….saw a pickup in a ditch….and I wasn't even out of town, yet. Drove Craig to work…in case this cold gets worse, I have a way to get to the ER…I can then, hopefully make the drive to pick Craig up at 2300 hrs….

BTW..it is STILL snowing….


----------



## CFrye

Great looking cars, Bill. I love the mouse tail detail!
Gene, have you flattened the slab already?
Looks like we got an inch or two of snow. Not much hope of it melting before work tomorrow.


----------



## mudflap4869

Somebody stole my lawn and replaced it with white crap. 21 degrees, so it aint going to leave very soon. 
I wanted to go out to eat dinner, but it looks like I am stuck at home eating Vienna Sausage again.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, great little racers. The mouse and Cheese is cuter than heck.
The glass guy estimated around $100. It'll be 1/4" tempered blue glass.

Candy c'mon, give a guy a break, willya. Had to eat something. Then a nap. Probably get at least one side of both pieces flat this afternoon….maybe.


----------



## MadJester

Just scored this from the box of free books that's always sitting in front of the town library…(it will prob be sideways…my apologies)...


----------



## mojapitt

We've made it up to 0.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where ya been hiding Sue???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went out and cleared the driveway before Debbie got home, been watching videos the rest of the day…..


----------



## Festus56

Nice find Sue. Always room for another book like that.

Guess that means I can go back home now Marty. I was almost out of the city limits already!!

Nice sunshine and 18 deg. at my place. Going to warm up the next few days they say.


----------



## robscastle

I need a book too!
Like a Book with Candy to fix my crook neck!

You had better keep hiding Sue!!
Dont post stuff sideways!

P.S. Its a good book as well!


----------



## mojapitt

Some times we feel sideways


----------



## CFrye

Nice score, Sue! Dean, just turn your monitor…


----------



## johnstoneb

It's 50 here and partly cloudy might only get to 45 tomorrow and rain.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Nice score, Sue! Dean, just turn your monitor…
> 
> - CFrye


Wasn't me, Candy!


----------



## johnstoneb

Finished it. Will try to blog it in a few days.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's clouding up and 55 degrees out. Forecasters promising us rain this week-the teases….......

Those cars turned out great, Bill-how ya gonna get the kids in them?

That's a good book, Sue-I can recommend another good box building book. And it's free, too-to check out at the library!

Went grocery shopping earlier-dang store was overrun with rugrats. Is there a holiday somebody forgot to tell me about? (I'm so out of the loop these days…...)

Speaking of holidays, Saint Valentine's Day (not to be confused with Valentine's Day) is coming up on Oregon's birthday next month. Good thing I don't have a girlfriend right now-they're danged expensive. Want Godiva chocolates, red roses, and dinner out. My last girlfriend, on our first Saint Valentine's day got all that-and I got a box of paperclips…...... (Yes, you read that right-paperclips.) Of course some would have taken that as hint the relationship wasn't going to work out. And being the romantic that I am, I thought it was…....

Still have the box of paperclips, by the way…....

Have a great rest of the day, Everyone!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Guess that means I can go back home now Marty. I was almost out of the city limits already!!
> 
> - Festus56


Sorry Mark, I seen you was busy and Gary wasn't doin' nuttin', so I gathered it all up and shipped it to Texas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bruce, That looks too complicated fer me…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's too complicated for me also, but I would like to see it played.


----------



## johnstoneb

I'm taking on to my SIL and grandson tomorrow. Should see a 6 yr old make a grown man cry. I not playing it I was confused enough just getting the chess pieces on correctly. The other one will fo to my son after the Artistry in Wood show here in Boise in March.


----------



## robscastle

As you can see Paper clips last longer than chocolates!, ...(and possibly girlfriends by the sounds of it)

So where is the picture of the book?

And don't be posting it sideways either!

Myself and a few other secret LJs have formed the unofficial Sideways Police Gang, if you hadnt picked up on it before now. Standby for more SPG Tags


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's their problem Dean.


----------



## mojapitt

Rob, are you grammar police also?


----------



## CFrye

Sorry, Dean! 
Rob! Welcome to the Stumpy side. Turn your monitor! *OR* send a ticket and I will bring you a book!


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully starting tomorrow night I will be able to get to work in the big shop. Supposed to be 28°.


----------



## CFrye

Bruce, that is great! Congratulations on figuring it out!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, are you preparing Vienna sausage for Mudflap?


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey! I can read. She can't cook, but she is planning assignations with some fellow down under. Just don't send her back.


----------



## CFrye

No vienna sausages tonight, yet. I grabbed a pizza outta the freezer!


----------



## robscastle

Monte: Frayed knot 
Candy: Thanks, been here a while back, but not a regular like yourself and the rest of the guys. I would love to arrange an Australian verion of a LJs get together, always makes for great reading.
Mudflap: You would still miss her cooking!


----------



## firefighterontheside

School was just cancelled for tomorrow due to cold.


----------



## Festus56

Near zero deg. now but should be 28° tomorrow and mid 30's the next day.

Welcome back Rob.

Nice job Bruce. I know nothing about chess but I really like your project.

A couple coats of lacquer tomorrow and the handle will be done on the big bone cleaver for my nephew.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Mark. That reminded me.
This has a 12" blade and a 12" handle.


----------



## ArlinEastman

HI Sue

Missed you around here!!! I also have the same book and DVD as well and the vets like it.

Gene

That is going to look swell.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Near zero deg. now but should be 28° tomorrow and mid 30 s the next day.
> 
> Welcome back Rob.
> 
> Nice job Bruce. I know nothing about chess but I really like your project.
> 
> A couple coats of lacquer tomorrow and the handle will be done on the big bone cleaver for my nephew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


Very Nice handle buddy


----------



## diverlloyd

nice looking cleavers gents


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Bill, AJ and Arlin. That is some of Montes wood pile a few years ago. Some real purdy grained Poplar with a little walnut inlay. That is a 13" blade and almost 20" handle.


----------



## Festus56

This is what I started with.


----------



## GaryC

*Someone asked for a fryed knot?*


----------



## bandit571

Well, turns out I have a visit to the Lung Doctor, in the morning, anyway….should be an entertaining trip…


----------



## robscastle

Oh your a funny Man Gary!


----------



## GaryC

Thanks a lot, Marty. Getting 1-3" by tomorrow morning…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty sent almost 4" of the stuff my way….thanks a lot…Mad River Mountain MIGHT like this stuff…I don't..


----------



## GaryC

Winter sucks!!!


----------



## mojapitt

We're just trying to share the love Gary.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> - Festus56


Really nice job on the cleaver! I've done three knives and an estwing hatchet. They are fun projects.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My definition of a ''day gone bad'' is being woke up at 5am cuz the wife's truck won't start…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Mornin to yall. 1 degree with -9 windchill. No dang wonder that I can't grow bananas. Snow snakes will climb up your leg and freeze your arse off, so avoid them if you can. Central America looks really good right now. Tropical climate. They even speak English in Belize. Now if only had the money I could give you a live report from the scene. 
Well, I guess that I'll just watch the snow pile up on the yard.


----------



## Gene01

Into every life a little snow must fall. I've had my share. You can keep the cold, too.
SO FAR…we've escaped the white stuff. But, I fear some is coming later this week. Hope they're wrong.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Bill, I've been watching ''Out of the Woods'' YouTube channel, he is from the forestry forum and has some interesting videos on sawing and he also just built a kiln which he did a full series on…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow humans, and Randy…you too, Rob.

Bad night….when most of the toes in one foot cramp up so bad..I can't even walk it off….finally got it to ease up a bit, laid back down…and it started right up, again. Had to get a glass of cold milk to stop it….

At least it isn't snowing right now ( 5 more snows until spring…)


----------



## boxcarmarty

> At least it isn t snowing right now ( 5 more snows until spring…)
> 
> - bandit571


I'm done fer awhile, you'll hafta git yer snows from someone else…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I found the YouTube channel. Not easy. Seems Taylor Swift has a song by that name.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I've been watching the series on building the kiln, the drying unit is from Wood-Mizer and cost about $3300…..


----------



## mojapitt

That sounds like a Woodmizer price


----------



## bandit571

We MIGHT get up to 10 degrees today…..then Ham sends more snow from the Wabash…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Currently 1 deg. and will be near 30° later with abundant sunshine. Up to the upper 30's tomorrow and into the 40's Thurs.


----------



## rhybeka

sweet score, Sue! I have another one via kindle i bought a while ago. I'll have to see if it's the same guy. I'd like to get into making boxes - might help with my wood hoarding.

Took me an hour to get to work this morning. Normally a 25 min ride. Uck.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

You all be good today.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Hi-ho Nubbers…
> 
> You all be good today.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Why start now???


----------



## mojapitt

The day was going so good before I woke up.


----------



## bandit571

Lung doctor said.."see you in 3 months"....Renewed the inhalers, and said I need one for the nose..
Need a nap, now…..needed a Nitro pill a bit ago..

Getting old SUCKS


----------



## CFrye

I woke up from a nap with no running water in the house. Heat is on in the pump house, must be frozen under the house. Cranking the heat up, seeing if that helps…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Quit complaining Candy, you're gonna make Gene feel left out…..


----------



## CFrye

Well, I know William is not feeling left out! He sent this earlier…


----------



## mojapitt

Nature will get around to Gene. She's probably saving something special for him.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> My definition of a day gone bad is being woke up at 5am cuz the wife s truck won t start…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well at least you got some sleep. I did not go to sleep until 7am and slept for an hour or so. My head feels swelled up and not the way you are thinking. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Also remember that Dean hasn't been overly abused yet either.


----------



## mojapitt

> My definition of a day gone bad is being woke up at 5am cuz the wife s truck won t start…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Well at least you got some sleep. I did not go to sleep until 7am and slept for an hour or so. My head feels swelled up and not the way you are thinking. lol
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


You're insinuating that Marty is thinking?


----------



## Festus56

It seems like all of you folks in the south and east have nasty weather. Be safe down there !! We are still open here if you want to come visit !!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ we are supposed to warm back into the 50's by Saturday, Mark. Hopefully it will cause some of this white stuff to melt off of the side streets. The road warriors have been good about keeping the main streets decent, but the side streets are still under about 6 inches of snow.


----------



## Gene01

Wow….William's place is in MS??? Some strange weather patterns this year.

Yeah, we'll probably get some of that nastiness sooner or later. Several years ago, we had miniscule bits of snow all winter. Then on March the 15th we got over 3' in one night.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder where that "Global Warming" is?

Certainly not here..









Thought I could at least try a bit of Shellac…









And see how the Ash looks, later….made the hand cut dovetails stand out..









One of these days, I might get fairly good at these things…decided to installed the walnut plugs..









These 6 were the easy ones…those 3 at the bottom, under the door..I had to kneel down to hammer them in….and hope I could stand back up. Sanded and planed the top..not perfectly smooth, but this stuff is also a sanding sealer..









Debating on running a cove bit around the edges of the top….Shop was a bit too cold for me..had to stop for the night..

Hate to bend over around this case…nose is like a faucet from Odd-Lots….drips all the time..thanks, DL.


----------



## diverlloyd

At least it's just a drip Bandit. You haven't lived until you have to catch it by the handful. I'm also starting to feel better minus the cough it has only taken two weeks.


----------



## Gene01

Ain't that purdy. One half of the river table top. Just planed flat.


----------



## mojapitt

Does look purdy Gene


----------



## bandit571

> Ain t that purdy. One half of the river table top. Just planed flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Might be these old eyes….looks like the Cowardly Lion's face right in the center…? Either that, or I squint too much…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've watched the videos on building the kiln. The videos are linked to on the woodmizer website. Haven't seen any of the other videos. I had the same Taylor Swift problem until I added sawmill to the search. It seems she doesn't have any songs about sawmills.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, his sawmill videos are informative too…..


----------



## bandit571

Nose spray seems to be working…1/2 the nose has dried up. May need a heater in the shop, tomorrow…..too cold for this old phart….They gave me a dust mask at the Hospital, today…..will see IF that helps in the shop…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody like rubber band machine guns?


----------



## bandit571

About time for more spray, and pills…...hoping Uncle Charlie will leave me alone, tonight….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, good evening, All!

Another sunny, 55 degree day here-just after the forecasters promised us rain. You know, I've got to become a weather forecaster-I mean, where else can you be wrong so often and still keep your job? I can hear it now: "Sorry Apollo 13, we screwed up. Your next stop is Jupiter-have a nice flight."

Got an early start on Spring cleaning-it's amazing how much junk accumulates over the decades. Last year I set a goal of getting all that stuff out of the house by the end of the year. So naturally of course, since I had nothing but time to do it, nothing got out. So this year, I gave myself until the end of January to get it out-and guess what? It's getting out! Amazing what a deadline will do for productivity….....!

Monte, I don't recall getting any abuse, but of course, I would never deserve any.

Candy, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you don't have a broken pipe under the house. Those dang plumbers aren't cheap.

Bandit, did they give you one of the yellow masks or one of the pink duckbill masks? Those duckbill masks really seal up around your face, but are danged uncomfortable. When I see patients walking around with them, I think they must have done something to piss off the nurses…....

And trust me, you don't want a pissed off nurse, when she comes around to jab you with a needle….... That's why I always brought mine a Snickers bar.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean we did a declutter here and every day threw something away and it worked out well. It was one thing on day one , two on day two and so on. It was tough finding things to throw away the day 20 mark but I made it for a full 31 days and the wife kind of stopped at the 25 mark.


----------



## bandit571

Got one of the yellow thingys….

May have to cash in the pop cans this week…..can't get anymore into the trash can…

What ever was in that nose spray…...yuck..nasty smelling stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Slow night, tonight..or early curfew?


----------



## mojapitt

I am here. Just dreaming about warmer weather.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Slow night, tonight..or early curfew?
> 
> - bandit571


It's gotta be all that bourbon everyone's drinking!


----------



## mojapitt

I am a fan of BlackBerry Brandy.


----------



## bandit571

Let's see 
1 part Rum
1 part Hot water
1 part Brown Sugar

And a big ladle of butter

Repeat as needed, until all troubles are far away…( just hope you haven't been signed up by Rogers for his Rangers….)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just came back from a firefighter I and II class graduation. It's usually not considered a "graduation", but it was nice that they recognized the students and made it a big deal. As a chief, I had to sit on the stage and shake hands with the graduates as they got their certificate.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All.

Busy day in the shop but did not get as much done as I wanted.

Bill I used to enjoy the rookies getting their certificates. Made being an instructor worth all the time we put into it.


----------



## mojapitt

It's wonderful that you have the patience to teach. I don't.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I had to sit on the stage and shake hands with the graduates as they got their certificate….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I hope you had a lot of Purell!!!


----------



## GaryC

It's 7 degrees outside. That just ain't right


----------



## Festus56

I feel your pain Gary. It is only 25° here right now.


----------



## Gene01

At 03:30 it's 30 degrees. Supposed to get to 55. Google's forecasts are usually pretty good for my area. I like to know how to dress for the day. ie. how many layers. So far this winter, it's just been one and a coat. No gloves. 
Back is sore this morning. That mesquite is heavy. I'm guessing, each side of the table weighs around 40 lb. to start. Lugging it and a sled from one side of the planer to the other, is a chore. It does get lighter, though. Funny how that works.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morning #2 for being woke at 5am, guess who's Explorer is goin' into the shop today???


----------



## boxcarmarty

2* out there right now with the wind chill a bit stiffer. They tell me it's gonna start gettin' better…..


----------



## mojapitt

We're at 25° right now, supposed to be 45° today. Happiness abounds.


----------



## rhybeka

we are at /checks watch/ 8 degrees currently, heading for 20 - or so I'm told. Will see if we make it. Tomorrow we should break freezing! /yawn/ Morning all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking that very thing Randy. I went and washed my hands right after the ceremony.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm waking up to a gray bucket of suck this morning. 17F with icy streets. Police are busy with sliding accidents. I'm surprised to learn that we are colder than Monte this morning. I guess that knocks out south Louisiana from Monte's consideration . . .


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, that stinks about the cold, if there's a silver lining at least if you slide and have an accident, the car is gone and insurance pays for it instead of a slow and astronomically expensive death in the form of tax payer funded over salting and avoidable road destruction.


----------



## DonBroussard

Yeti-Sounds like the voice of experience there. This guy is staying off the roads. If one of my vehicles get hit, it'll be because some joyrider/s slide into my parked vehicles in my driveway.

BillM-Nice about the firefighter recognition ceremony. I'm sure the trainees appreciate the recognition.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..snow flakes are fluttering by the windows..grrrrrrr. Got woke up several times, by Uncle Charles trying to separate my big toe, from the rest of the left foot…...then hits the right calf….Long night


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, I've never cracked up a vehicle to the point of being totaled but I have fallen victim to several corrosion related mechanical and body repairs in addition to very poor resale also a function of corrosion.


----------



## BillWhite

9 degrees here in beautiful NE Mississippi, and no frozen water pipes, oil radiator in shop has it at 60 degrees, hot coffee, and the shop is clean. What more can a feller ask?
Bill


----------



## ssnvet

The word for the day is snow…. snow, snow and more snow. Up at 5 am to plow 3" so the Mrs. could get out to work, and there was another inch down by the time I left at 7:15 am. We're supposed to get 5-7" total and they called school.

Good news is that it's light and fluffy and there's little wind, so the snow blower on the tractor makes quick work of it. The bad news is that after our big thaw, the ground rapidly re-froze with tire ruts in it and the snow blower took a beating. The CRV is proving to have been a good choice, as I drove though the snow on unplowed back roads without any problems.

Looking for more coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, you were off the list because of alligators. Weather isn't an issue.


----------



## mudflap4869

-4 @ 5 AM now up to 13. Supposed to reach 28 by 2 PM. Snow blind.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt still trying to convince the SO the CRV is big enough for us. she thinks it's not big enough with the amount of animals and stuff we end up transporting.

Got news that the SO is going to get to keep her job. Her company merged/bought another company and the other company was driving the purchase so things were quite skewed. We weren't sure if they were going to keep her group as it is one of the duplicated functions. Luckily enough her technical knowledge keeps her butt in a chair. So the hunt for a new vehicle will resume this summer….and again my workshop will also not be in danger. Oy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill White, you got it made down there, pour me a cup of coffee, I'm on my way…..


----------



## mojapitt

Discussion of possible major changes to our department started today. Could get ugly quickly.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Exploder is fixed with a new battery, I'll be able to sleep in tomorrow…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 23° now and should get into the 40's this afternoon. Might get rid of some icy streets finally.

Don I do not blame anyone for staying off the roads. We have this weather all winter and now that I do not have to drive everyday I try to stay home as much as possible. There are crazy drivers here too !!


----------



## mojapitt

Stupid has nothing to do with geography. We all have a few. Bad weather just gives them a stage to show off their talent.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, locate a map, then locate Lima, OH, and Findley,OH….OK….now how does one get so lost that they wind up on a side street in Bellefontaine, OH? Wrecked his Mustang when he missed a turn, and failed to stop at a stop sign…

Not only OVI…had a pocket full of "buds" and a pipe. Said he only had a couple beers…..BAC= .249?

Bad enough some of the local drivers are this bad, but when we have to "import" a few…? He lives in Lima, OH…well, he may be living in the Logan Co. Jail….


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Got my 2 miles of roadwork in today. Still got a ways to go to catch Bill's time, but I'm working on it!

Bandit, when you mentioned Uncle Charlie, for some reason I was thinking Victor Charlie. (Been reading too many history books, I guess…..)

Spring cleaning is coming along pretty well-found a stash of blank recordable CD's. (Does anyone still use those things?). Probably going to Goodwill, unless anyone here wants them.

Forecasters are saying it'll rain tonight-but since they're 0 for I don't know how many lately, I'm not holding my breath.

Well, getting hungry-time to raid the fridge!


----------



## bandit571

Well..Nathanial Victor did have a way of waking a person up, in the middle of the night…..71-72 wasn't many VC left ,alive…

My Uncle Charles' last name is Horse. And, Charlie Horse can be a real pain….


----------



## ssnvet

Every body is in a somber mood around the office today as they let go one of the sales gals. Though she was quite nice, she just couldn't bring in new business. They gave her almost two years, but no improvement. I'm sure she's crushed and that her boss isn't feeling so swell either. I hate it when this happens.



> @Matt still trying to convince the SO the CRV is big enough for us. she thinks it s not big enough with the amount of animals and stuff we end up transporting.
> - rhybeka


The only problem is that the SUV's that are bigger than the small SUV class are wicked expensive. We looked at the Honda Pilot and it was gorgeous… until we saw the price tag.


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow morning I have a phone conference with a potential new employer. Been a long time since I had to write a resume.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, you didn't have to let her go did you?

Monte, good luck with the hunt, hope they make you a huge offer!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a mobile home fire last night with 8°. Guess what temperature water freezes at. Kinda tired now. Gonna go to bed early tonight.

Don't keep us hanging Monte. What kinda employer?


----------



## mojapitt

It's a hospital. Checking a few places around the country to see what to expect.


----------



## mojapitt

Doing some searching, I was really surprised how much better the cost of living is seemingly everywhere else.


----------



## Gene01

Best of luck, Monte. Where's the prospective job?

Becky, have you considered a 4 door 1/2 ton pick up?

Got both sides of the River table planed and the inside edges trimmed and the outsides flat. Hand planed those. Now I'm having Scotch. I'm pooped.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's a diesel F150 coming out this spring. I bet it gets good mileage.


----------



## mojapitt

For me, diesel goes with 3/4 tonight on up. Seems too much for a 1/2 ton.


----------



## Gene01

Lots of cars are diesel. Nissan sells a diesel truck. If I were in the market, I'd consider a diesel 250.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Subaru sells a diesel in Europe. I really want them to bring it here, but they won't.


----------



## mojapitt

I just found a spot of ice I didn't know about. That always hurts.


----------



## mojapitt

They are really pushing cars towards the Hybrid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

At the fire last night, as you can imagine, there was lots of ice around. I slipped and fell on my butt. A while later I almost fell again at the same spot. No one saw me actually fall, but several people saw me almost fall.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Doing some searching, I was really surprised how much better the cost of living is seemingly everywhere else.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not around the mistake on the lake, second poorest major metropolitan city in the USA.

My truck is a rebadged Nissan Frontier that is available with a diesel making ~350lbft. of torque not available in the US. The ram 1500, Nissan Titan & Chevrolet Colorado are all currently available with a diesel as is the full sized Ford Transit in some weight classes (might only be 3/4 & 1 ton) so it makes sense a Ford 1/2 ton diesel would be the next step for them. I don't drive more than 10 miles from the house often enough to justify a diesel anything but if I did, being a beta tester to the tune of $55K wouldn't be high on my list of priorities.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bought 6 of the lumber racks from lowes today @ 19.89 a piece. Wifey said that could be a Christmas present since my present was late ( over a month )and I asked for a refund. Glad it got cold out before I finished up my first lumber rack these new ones will save me a lot of time and I won't have to use my nice wood for a lumber rack.


----------



## mojapitt

You know how they say "I didn't hurt nothing but my pride"? I got a couple big spots of pride.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> You know how they say "I didn t hurt nothing but my pride"? I got a couple big spots of pride.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And I'll bet they come in pretty colors, like black and blue!


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, everyone, I still have those blank recordable CD's, so if anyone wants them, let me know by Friday, otherwise the good folks at Goodwill can have them.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, getting ready to dig into Season 1 of Magnum, P.I. that I picked up at the library. Haven't seen Magnum in awhile, and thought it'd be fun to watch them again. I kinda came of age in the '80's and still remember that decade fondly.

Bandit, speaking of Victor Charlie, as I understand it, the U.S. had a real opportunity to crush the V.C. during Tet in '68, but didn't make enough of an effort. Kind of a shame…....

Bill, maybe try putting crampons on your boots-they work well for mountain climbing-might work well for your home-brewed ice rinks!

Monte, I too am curious where you're looking-so spill the beans man!

Seems like a lot of you are having cold-weather problems with your car/truck batteries. Put a trickle charger on them overnight to keep them warm. Should get you started in the morning.

Well, off to Hawaii with Magnum, Higgins, T.C. and Rick!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Say hi to Rick and TC for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Magnum PI I do remember. Long time ago.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, my brother is considering selling his farm here and buying a cattle ranch in your neighborhood. He's really tired of the cold also.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Does this mean I shouldn't plan my move to South Dakota???


----------



## ArlinEastman

> For me, diesel goes with 3/4 tonight on up. Seems too much for a 1/2 ton.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

When I had my 2001 F250 diesel 4 door 4×4 I put on an after market air cleaner and box which tripled the air compositely and it increased my mileage from 18 per mile to 23per mile. I then put on an after market computer chip for the transmission so I could stay in overdrive or change it to low drive and increased it another 3 mpg to 26mpg and I was very happy.

Now a days I would just love to have a ranger 4×4 or any other small truck like that to drive.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I am not coming to Vermont, but I should be a lot closer to you. My wife still wants to treat you to a Russian barbeque.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> For me, diesel goes with 3/4 tonight on up. Seems too much for a 1/2 ton.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

When I had my 2001 F250 diesel 4 door 4×4 I put on an after market air cleaner and box which tripled the air compositely and it increased my mileage from 18 per mile to 23per mile. I then put on an after market computer chip for the transmission so I could stay in overdrive or change it to low drive and increased it another 3 mpg to 26mpg and I was very happy.

Now a days I would just love to have a ranger 4×4 or any other small truck like that to drive.


> By the way, everyone, I still have those blank recordable CD s, so if anyone wants them, let me know by Friday, otherwise the good folks at Goodwill can have them.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean

I have not tried it but I seen where a few turners glued up 50 or more and turned them into a box. If you turn you could try it. How many do you have?


----------



## HerbC

> Monte,
> Does this mean I shouldn t plan my move to South Dakota???
> 
> - DIYaholic


No, it means if you time it right, you'll be able to move into Monte's current abode right after he leaves for wherever they wind up…


----------



## mojapitt

But I am taking my wood with me. You'll have to cut your own.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Arlin, that'd be a great idea, but I have only 14 of them. Plus no lathe…...


----------



## bandit571

Got errands ran today…..not much else was done…other than a nap, or three…..


----------



## Gene01

Phyl just left with her sister to catch a plane from Phoenix to Miami where they'll board a cruise ship to the Bahamas with their other two sisters. She'll be back next Monday. She left me with a list of stuff to do….and, a dozen Tamales. I'm set.


----------



## rhybeka

> Hmmm, locate a map, then locate Lima, OH, and Findley,OH….OK….now how does one get so lost that they wind up on a side street in Bellefontaine, OH? Wrecked his Mustang when he missed a turn, and failed to stop at a stop sign…
> 
> Not only OVI…had a pocket full of "buds" and a pipe. Said he only had a couple beers…..BAC= .249?
> 
> Bad enough some of the local drivers are this bad, but when we have to "import" a few…? He lives in Lima, OH…well, he may be living in the Logan Co. Jail….
> 
> - bandit571


This doesn't surprise me one bit coming from Lima.


----------



## rhybeka

> The only problem is that the SUV s that are bigger than the small SUV class are wicked expensive. We looked at the Honda Pilot and it was gorgeous… until we saw the price tag.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Exactly! The pathfinder and the explorer are the same price… not much is in that between category - i think the Rogue and maybe the Rav are. Will see though - might just end up going with another sedan since it's the wifes car. /shrug/ I really don't know!


----------



## rhybeka

> Becky, have you considered a 4 door 1/2 ton pick up?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Well, kind of as that's what I have now  Though my back doors are 'suicide'? doors? not actual all out doors. I'd also probably upgrade to AWD or 4WD which would add another 10k easy. We've talked about replacing it with something other than a truck when it's time as I don't see myself doing any DIY things that would require a truck by then unless I can get myself in much better shape and the arthritis slows down. Though if we've bought a camper by then, we'd need to keep a truck. I've thought about getting a Sprinter van and making it into a stealth camper just for the fun of it.  Assuming we'll have this truck for at least another 3 years it'll be another interesting discussion when it's time to replace it.


----------



## rhybeka

Good luck on the job interview, Monte  Let me know if you need any references! 

@Dean when you're done at your house, want to come do mine??

I meant to get to the handtool room last night and try to mentally work through the new jig again since it seems the directions weren't written for lefties. Didn't however get there. I did get more of the jacket dismantled for my chisel roll though so at least some productivity. now it's back to an excel formula our director tasked me with. I believe it will become a lookup now that he's added another set of parameters.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Becky, 4WD will only run you about $800 extra. I just did an online build of a F150. ...gotta save my nickles and dimes. We haven't financed anything for the last 30 years, might have to this time. Then again, we could wait. Maybe the prices will go down….Yeah, right.


----------



## mojapitt

Today may be 60°. I chose to take it as my day off after last weekend. Wife is also off so it's not all a shop day, but it will still be a beautiful day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….leave it at that…


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, you didn t have to let her go did you?
> - bigblockyeti


Fortunately, no… the sales manager had that fun task…. which was hard for him as he knew her personally. They gave her 23 months and she basically landed zero new accounts of any consequence (and our president wanted to can her 6 months ago).

By contrast, I started at this company in sales some 19 years ago and I was given 6 months to prove I was worth keeping around. By then I had landed several new accounts, two of which generated six figure annual sales.

It didn't help her that she sat around the office jibber-jabbering a lot… distracting other people from their work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. The warmup has started. Supposed to be in the 40's today. 59 by Saturday.
Cindy found out yesterday that she will be on the school board. She signed up assuming that she would lose in the election because she is not from here. Most people who get elected went to school there. Well, no one else signed up so she wins. It will be a good thing.

Monte, how does your brother feel about hot, humid summers full of ticks?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, this brother is the hardest working human I have ever known. He won't have any issues.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Phyl just left with her sister to catch a plane from Phoenix to Miami where they ll board a cruise ship to the Bahamas with their other two sisters. She ll be back next Monday. She left me with a list of stuff to do….and, a dozen Tamales. I m set.
> 
> - Gene Howe


What are ya chasing them tamales with???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, we gotta couple dozen hospitals around here including the regions top burn center, you lookin' at any of them???


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, we gotta couple dozen hospitals around here including the regions top burn center, you lookin at any of them???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Actually yes, all options are on the table. There's a couple jobs available in your area of interest. Haven't heard back from their human resources yet,but applications are in.


----------



## mojapitt

Still waiting for the call from other job possibility.

I have spoke with my family that matters. They all said that I need to go for it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> They all said that I need to go for it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I got yer back…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I vote for the gathering of 2019 to be at Monte's place…..wherever that may be.


----------



## mojapitt

> Ok, I vote for the gathering of 2019 to be at Monte's place…..wherever that may be.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Don't say that too loud yet. My wife would start planning the meal this afternoon.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Not quite the warm-up that some of you will get but not bad. It is 45° now and should get to 50° later with a lot of wind. Then rain tonight which will be fun when it freezes.

Need to get some supplies for the baby crib project while my pickup bed is dry. Might get started on th kitchen remodel some day if they ever get the heat working in the house. When the renters moved and stole the cabinets they also took light fixtures and the thermostat.


----------



## mojapitt

I can't understand why people would take all of that Mark


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to be 60° here today


----------



## Gene01

> Phyl just left with her sister to catch a plane from Phoenix to Miami where they ll board a cruise ship to the Bahamas with their other two sisters. She ll be back next Monday. She left me with a list of stuff to do….and, a dozen Tamales. I m set.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> What are ya chasing them tamales with???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


There's Tequila in the cabinet, but I'll stick with Del Bac.


----------



## bandit571

Busy day on the phone, today…..all my retirement funds come via direct deposit…."Old" bank that I was using, had been bought out by another bank….so, I spent most of the morning trying to contact people about switching to the "new" card…SSI took an hour on the phone, my retirement for that rubber hose factory is being switched to the new card..BUT..the next payment will be a paper check….

Still waiting to hear back from Uncle Sam's Army….may have to drive over to Beightler Armoury…need new IDs anyway, this May.

Might try a bit of shop time…with a phone in my hand…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit just make sure there's no hammers around

@Gene I really do love my truck - except in the winter when we get snow.  it's got 103k miles on it currently and can handle everything I toss at it. It's getting to the end of it's life though. It's a 2003 Silverado. I hate buying new or newer cars…

I bought two of these mortised bench stops from Lee valley. I think I'm going to add a layer of MDF to my bench and drill new 3/4" holes. My grammercy holdfasts haven't worked really well since I got them and I have a feeling it's the bench top.

alright - better get back to work


----------



## DanKrager

Gene, the thing I've learned about 4WD is not to use it most of the time. It adds a great deal of wear to things if used full time and hurts mileage. But more importantly, if one drives into the bog in 2WD and gets stuck, the tow truck is at hand under the 4WD switch. However, if one stupidly uses 4WD to go as far as possible in the bog, who does the towing? Probably can't even walk out. 
Every 4WD vehicle I've owned, I've tested on slippery road conditions. This was before all this computer controlled stuff, so I can't speak to those. But in slippery road conditions, 4WD makes for very skittish driving…almost uncontrollable. 
Short story: At the time of the great snow storm of 1978 (I think it was) when there was already an average of about 6 feet of snow on the flats in northern IL and every road was officially closed, I was told to get my butt to the terminal. There was milk to deliver and bring down from WI border. We drivers agreed to meet at the truck stop on the service road to the terminal at 2:00am in the midst of the blizzard conditions. The service road had been plowed, but all that did was make a trough for the blowing snow to pile up in. I had a tiny 4WD Subaru wagon that I had great confidence in, so they elected me to go first. It was a virtual white out and one could barely make out security lights at the end of the truck stop, let alone beyond. It was a kamikaze mission for me…if my tail lights disappeared, they were not to turn there! I drove slowly, easily traveling on top of the hardened, drifted snow and I watched to see that the others were following OK. All went well and by guess and by golly I turned at the right spot without any noticeable land mark, just a quick triangulation of distant lights. After I made the turn, I drove slowly and then stopped to watch the mirror to see that the followers made the turn. They did, and drove past me…to my great surprise about 8 feet BELOW me! I tried to move forward, but the car was stuck and sitting on the frame. So I bailed out and rolled down the HUGE drift that I was now parked on! We got the garaged tractors hooked up to their respective trailers and started a 2 1/2 day round trip that should have taken about 4 hours. When I finally drove into the terminal, there was my faithful Subaru parked on a pillar of snow with no way down! As a joke the boss had the contractor clear all the snow all the way around! I wish I had a picture of that! I had to hook up to another trailer and leave again, but when I got back this time, it was safely on the ground…I still don't know how. What a set of experiences in that storm.
DanK


----------



## Gene01

Dan, my 250 has 4WD and I agree with all your observations. 4WD Does ya no good if your high centered. And, on ice, putting it in 4WD is bad news. When we lived in Effingham, we had an old Ford pu with 4WD. Had to pile a bunch of sand bags plus oil well pump weights in the bed during the winter. 
Front wheel drive cars have it all over a pu in the ice and snow. Be nice if a pu had a way to switch from 4WD to FWD.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> it s got 103k miles on it currently
> - rhybeka


Your truck is just gettin' broke in, I got 240k on my F150. But if ya feel the need to buy somethin' new, go with the 4WD instead of the AWD…..


----------



## bandit571

Third retire pay provider now switched over….took all day. 
Meds for the cold have the nose all screwed up….smells like old 2fer stoogies…..Haven't had a cigar in 8 years….and it smells like I am exhaling the smoke? Nose spray burned the inside of the nose….

Maybe I should go and hide in the shop…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I will never use a nasal spray again. Burns my nose terribly, tastes terrible. I believe it is what triggered all my reflux problems a few years ago.


----------



## ssnvet

My brother was addicted to Afrin… that stuff shrinks the swollen nasal tissues on contact and instantly clears up a plugged up nose. BUT… when it wares off you're worse than when you started, needing to immediately squirt it again. Viscous circle. I've used it a couple times…. and even though it works very well, I won't use it again.


----------



## bandit571

Some generic stuff…..going to toss it into tomorrow's trash can…between that and the 24/7 cotton mouth..grrrrrrr

Got a wee bit done..









Front is seal coated, plugs trimmed down…got the one side seal coated, as well..









One side left to do, and decide which bit to use..









To do the edges with…..should be able to bring it upstairs,....BEFORE the big melt-off happens…..don't want this floating around, down there…


----------



## bandit571

There is a spammer for Ted's 16,000 plans on the loose around here….already flagged him, see how long it lasts…


----------



## mojapitt

After speaking with the Human Resources lady this morning, I didn't receive a call from the manager. Hopefully that doesn't mean the opportunity lost.

Finally got home from taking the wife shopping. I need a Marty style nap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that just means that the best is yet to come…..


----------



## mojapitt

We have decided that we're making the change this year. Rarely is the first opportunity always the best. We have till snow flies in the fall.


----------



## bandit571

Beware the "WaterJedi" he works for Ted of the 16,000 plans….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are you looking at just hospitals, or any industrial maintenance???


----------



## mojapitt

WaterJedi doesn't even sound like a woodworker. He should be ashamed as well as shot.


----------



## mojapitt

Starting with hospitals because I am comfortable with them. I can branch out if needed.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> @Dean when you re done at your house, want to come do mine??
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Would love to-just send me a plane ticket and I'm there!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, so much for our rainy day today…... I swear these forecasters couldn't forecast their way out of a paper bag-I mean a monkey throwing darts at a weather map could do a better job…...!

Am enjoying my Magnum episodes-kinda nice to see how it all got started. And the Magnum theme song that everyone remembers didn't appear until midway through the first season. It's amazing what one forgets in his old age…...! But, boy did Magnum get the beautiful ladies-maybe I should become a private investigator!

Spring cleaning is going well-managed to fill up the recycling roll cart-which is good thing, since recycling pickup is tomorrow.

By the way Becky, people might not be able to handle my cleanup methods:

#1: If you haven't used it in the last year, and you're not planning to use it in the next year, it's gone-no whining, no sniveling.

#2: If it has value, it gets sold on Craigslist. If not, but it's in good condition, it goes to Goodwill. If not, and it's recyclable, it goes in the recycling container. If not, it goes in the trash.

#3: If it meets the criteria in definition #1, then you weren't using it anyway, and you won't miss it when it's gone.

#4: Keeping your home clean and clutter free is good Feng Shei.

Well, gotta go-Fire truck just pulled up outside the house with it's lights going-gotta make sure the friggin' house isn't on fire…................


----------



## firefighterontheside

Firetruck…eh.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Seems the Washington County 911 dispatchers over-reacted again…...

Ambulance arrived shortly after the fire truck, followed by 2 sheriff's cars.

Looks like it was some sort of medical situation at the neighbor's house across the street. She's an older lady, who just lost her husband a few months ago. The ambulance left without its lights or siren on, so it may not have been an extreme emergency. Hope she's ok, but will have to wait to find out.

The 911 dispatchers seem to send everything but the kitchen sink, when all it seems was necessary was the ambulance….........

Was kind of interesting watching that huge fire truck trying to get out of the Cul-de-Sac. Took 2 guys giving directions, and about 5 minutes of time to get the rig pointed in the right direction and heading out.

Wonder how much this little adventure is gonna cost her insurance company….............?


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, here it's $500 to "roll the trucks"


----------



## firefighterontheside

In most areas the dispatchers follow predetermined responses based on the information taken over the phone. We have A, B, C, and D type calls. Firetruck goes on everything but type A, which is the most basic call. As far as paying, usually there's only a bill for ambulance. Nobody pays us other than with taxes. Yes, we go to places where it's a pain in the arse to get the truck out. Some places if the road was 1000 feet long, we are backing out for 1000'.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have never seen a bill from the fire department. However, our manager says it's $500 every time they come. Roughly twice a month at the hospital.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I believe the law allows us to charge, but we don't. That's how it is all around our area. I could see some places billing, especially if their tax structure is different.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife with one of her flowers


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow….what is it?


----------



## mojapitt

I bought it for her at a local nursery before Christmas. But I really don't know what it is.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Lovely photo, Monte!

Bill, it sounds like your dispatchers are a little more nuanced than ours are. I've seen several times the same amount of equipment sent down our street (fire truck, ambulance, 1 0r 2 sheriff's cars). Their attitude is probably to just send everything and let the crews onsite figure it out.

Although, I was talking with a firefighter a couple of years ago, and had mentioned what I just talked about above, and he said that oftentimes, the one spouse is freaking out, and it takes a couple of guys to keep him/her calmed down-and more importantly, out of the way. So that could be a reason Washington County sends so many units and crew.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I bought it for her at a local nursery before Christmas. But I really don t know what it is.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Looks like an amaryllis.


----------



## mojapitt

> I bought it for her at a local nursery before Christmas. But I really don t know what it is.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Looks like an amaryllis.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


That's it!


----------



## Festus56

Evening All,

You folks been busy chatting while I was trying to get something done !!

Good picture Monte. Did you tell her the picture was going on the net? Is that a Christmas blooming flower?


----------



## robscastle

Thats interesting Monte and wife, we grow almost the same flowers here.
They are a lilly variant spectular flower when in bloom, I went for a walk around the garden to find one but they are not open yet.


----------



## mudflap4869

Spasm city at 2 AM.
We have an annual subscription to our local volunteer fire department. $30 for the year or $300 for a call-out. The garbage truck gets parked, the dock builders and the mayor are the crew. 1/4 mile main street USA.
32 degrees at the moment and should get up to 50 later today.


----------



## mojapitt

Long night. Can't sleep. Too many things rattling around the head.

It's 55° now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Up and movin' this mornin', lots to do today, maybe start another cabinet job this afternoon too…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte keep the stress to a workable level  and think good thoughts!

@Dean sounds like a good plan of action! I'm a bit more lenient but it depends on the item - I give myself two years.

I'm home alone this weekend with the pups. At least from today until Sunday. Last night Lily went after Jack because he had a treat he'd been carrying around in his mouth. Either she didn't go after him very hard or something - I was across the house in another room when I heard the #$%*)@ coming from the kitchen. By the time I got over there it was done. Jack had some wet fur on the underside of his neck but no blood or puncture wounds. She's getting way too food aggressive and he appears to need dentures to chew his treats fast enough. In her defense, he'd wandered around with it for about 5-7 minutes already with multiple attempts to get him to eat it. I don't know what the issue was with that - either he didn't want it or he didn't want to chew it.

I did get one surface cleaned up in my hand tool room. I love those All it cases from Lee valley. Now, I just have to clean up and organize the wood stack on the bench and I might actually be able to get some work done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bought a couple rolls of 3" wide adhesive-backed sandpaper at a woodworking show last year for sharpening, lapping, creating non-skid surfaces on jigs, etc. Yesterday I pulled one out for the first time, only to discover there's no adhesive on the back. After carefully examining the label it occurred to me that it doesn't actually say "adhesive-backed" anywhere on it. If I could read as well as I can throw away money, I'd have saved myself $40.


----------



## mojapitt

That would really tick me off Stumpy.

Call them and threaten the wrath of the entire Stumpy nation.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Long night. Can t sleep. Too many things rattling around the head.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Same problem here, wife found a house and fell in love with it, the neighborhood, the schools, church, etc. Had my parents drive > an hour to meet with the realtor, check it out & take tons of pictures. Everything looks great and the shop is bigger than it thought it would be, so she's nearly ready to make an offer without laying her own eyes on it. Then she searched crime in the area and there's a mobile home a few hundred yards down the main road just outside the neighborhood and they as well as some other addresses farther away have had some arrests and she's completely freaking out. Apparently we'll have to move to the moon to get away from everyone.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, my wife would start packing now if I would give the word. Things that scares her here seems to be completely ignored in other area.


----------



## ssnvet

> The 911 dispatchers seem to send everything but the kitchen sink, when all it seems was necessary was the ambulance….........
> - Mean_Dean


No offense or disrespect intended to our fire fighting or EMS friends, but one can only attend so many town meetings and here the same old drum beat over and over again about call out statistics (inevitably used to justify budget increases) and wonder how many of those call outs were similar to your neighbor's situation.

I don't think that the police and fire chiefs really appreciate how these scenarios leave the townspeople with a jaundiced eye towards their stats, and and inclination to think that the actual need is about half of what is being requested.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday!


----------



## Gene01

Matt, if they are saving a life or home…especially mine, I want them to have the best equipment and manpower possible.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The 911 dispatchers seem to send everything but the kitchen sink, when all it seems was necessary was the ambulance….........
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> No offense or disrespect intended to our fire fighting or EMS friends, but one can only attend so many town meetings and here the same old drum beat over and over again about call out statistics (inevitably used to justify budget increases) and wonder how many of those call outs were similar to your neighbor s situation.
> 
> I don t think that the police and fire chiefs really appreciate how these scenarios leave the townspeople with a jaundiced eye towards their stats, and and inclination to think that the actual need is about half of what is being requested.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


We've suffered the same thing in my township where maybe a little misappropriation of resources has happened more than a few times. They've had there share of personnel issues too like the Chief getting in trouble with the union for reprimanding folks for showing up to work drunk or drinking on the job, that really blew my mind. Lawyers for both sides got involved and turned into a real smear campaign, all while more than a few were being paid while on leave in addition to the attorneys, all on my dime! Just another of the many reasons I'm getting out of here as quickly as I can. The school board suffering from a severe case of perpetual greed is another big one.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, if they are saving a life or home…especially mine, I want them to have the best equipment and manpower possible.
> - Gene Howe


I agree 100% and that's exactly why I'd prefer a smart and appropriate response to each call. Because I know that there's no infinitely deep pocket of money out there that can be tapped indefinitely. Inefficiency and waste always come back to bite …. not those who execute it, but those that tolerate it. Just ask the people of Detroit how great their EMS service is these days.


----------



## Gene01

> We ve suffered the same thing in my township where maybe a little misappropriation of resources has happened more than a few times. They ve had there share of personnel issues too like the Chief getting in trouble with the union for reprimanding folks for showing up to work drunk or drinking on the job, that really blew my mind. Lawyers for both sides got involved and turned into a real smear campaign, all while more than a few were being paid while on leave in addition to the attorneys, all on my dime! Just another of the many reasons I m getting out of here as quickly as I can. The school board suffering from a severe case of perpetual greed is another big one.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Reading about those troubles makes me realize how lucky we are to live where we do. Those types of things just don't happen here. City and county governments run tight and efficient operations. Of course, anything can change with elections. Our county population is sparse and there are a few guys who make it their business to be watch dogs. I guess that helps keep the governments in line.


----------



## mojapitt

Attention to all woodworkers (especially Mark), if I go through with my relocation, I will probably have to get rid of my wood stockpile. Since I would prefer not burning it, it may have to be given away to a good home. Something for y'all to ponder.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All, It is 37° and raining here. That is supposed to be the high for the day so we will see.

We would run with the ambulance on every vehicle accident and many of their other calls just for extra manpower. The 3 EMS people were not able to move and load paetents by themselves. All calls were logged and documented and we would not have been there if someone had not called and asked for help.

No worries Monte. Have a traI can help with a lot of the wood supply. No need to burn good stuff. Even know a place close that I can store what I do not have room for here.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..17 pounds of cans were turned into $8.84 this morning…...Nasal spray has worn off enough, that my nose and I are on speaking terms again…..may be able to run some errands today…


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, there is a Youtube fellow called Mr. Chickadee. Seems my work has been compared to his style of building things.


----------



## mojapitt

Then the next question, should I saw my remaining logs or pile them for a large bonfire?


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - wish I lived closer!! I could even help you move some things east if that's where you decide to go/come! 
Firewood may be the fastest way to make it go if you have to get rid of it. Or I'd say saw it. 

decided to work from home this afternoon so I don't have to wear earbuds another three hours to listen to this training I'm working on.


----------



## Gene01

> Then the next question, should I saw my remaining logs or pile them for a large bonfire?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's a tough one. Time considerations might determine your answer.


----------



## ssnvet

Tough call Monte… How many car carrier flat beds would it take to move the wood?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Was out for my roadwork this morning-into a pretty stiff breeze. Wonder how many laps around my living room equals 2 miles….?

Speaking of indoor laps, one of the nurses at the clinic has a FitBit watch, and according to it, she logs 7.5 miles per day around the clinic. Of course, she is just naturally a fast walker-and we all joke that she's part roadrunner!

Monte, don't burn your logs. If nothing else, at least sell them to a fellow woodworker. Would be nice to see them live on in furniture and other projects.

So Becky-how much stuff out of the house today? Since you're working at home. Could sort through things while you're listening to your training tape-multi-tasking I think they call it.

By the way, Everyone-today's the last day to request those blank recordable CD's before they're off to Goodwill….......

Bandit, just ignore those trolls-don't give them the satisfaction of getting you riled up.

By the way *17 pounds* of cans, and only 8 bucks for them???! What's your bottle return amount out there? Ours just went from a nickel to a dime, the first of the year.

Well, that's all for now. Have a great day, All!


----------



## ssnvet

Final count down… looking for coffee

I got the platform for the pallet bed hauled up to the second floor from the basement and assembled last night. Just need to finish the head boards and make the little nightstand box.

Katie was pretty happy and said this morning that it doesn't creek or squeak at all. I think she tosses and turns and her old bed creaked so much that it would wake her up. So she took it apart last fall and has been sleeping on a mattress on the floor ever since.


----------



## bandit571

Dean: $0.52 per pound, on pop/beer cans…

Someday, I may just have to video a work session in the shop…..just to see how much work I actually do…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

While we have some say in whether to run EMScalls or not, we run them because we can get to every place in our fire district before any ambulance can get there. If we stop running those calls, people will surely not survive waiting for the ambulance. Yes there are those calls where we are not needed, but do we sacrifice the lives of some to save money. As Mark said, we don't respond anywhere we weren't called to.

Another physical passed this morning, so I get to be on the FEMA Task Force for another year.


----------



## mojapitt

The force is not with you Jedi


----------



## mojapitt

The country is better because of people like you Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope he was the last Jedi.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have about 50 logs here to saw. Swing by and pick them up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I have maybe 10 and having to hoist them and push them through the bandsaw by hand, I might as well have 50 and a mill. I need mine gone sooner than later too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I can probably carry about 10 logs per trip, so I better get going on the first trip….


----------



## bandit571

Just got back home, spent my $12 in pop can money for 15bf of Ash. The Main Greeter at the place is a Black & Tan Beagle, named Buckeye…...

All 1/4 sawn Ash, 4/4×6" wide….average length of 5'...10' was too long for the van. Letting the boards warm up a day or two….then I can start on the upper unit.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate to brag about the size of my logs, but I really don't think you're can haul 10 on your truck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, even though we are just kidding around here, I would use the trailer.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Final count down…
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That's a great Navy movie, Matt! It's on Blu-ray at the library.



> ...
> 
> Another physical passed this morning, so I get to be on the FEMA Task Force for another year.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


How many miles, and in what time? Up here, it's 2 miles in 16 minutes. When a buddy of mine was in the Air Force, it was 1 mile in 12 minutes to re-up. If you couldn't make it, you got put on the "fat boy" program…...

I presume you've all reported the Jedi spammer?

Bandit, it is the Buckeye State, after all! By the way, I found out about a year ago that a Buckeye is a nut. We don't have them in this area-are they any good? I like nuts, my favorites being macadamias, pistachios, and cashews. (Figures that nuts I like are the expensive ones…....)

Of course, I dang near married a nut-she would have been the most expensive nut ever…...!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, we just have to do push-ups, plank, several different strength tests and walk on either a treadmill or stair stepper. It's graded for age and weight. You just can't hit your target heart rate too soon. It's not a test like I used to have to do for wildland firefighting. That was 3 miles with a 45 pound pack within 45 minutes and you were disqualified for running.


----------



## mojapitt

3 miles on foot in 45 minutes with a 45 lb pack?That's really hoofing it on a flat surface, let alone up and down rough terrain.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well Bill, that's 4 miles per hour-that's a pretty good clip on a flat surface without a pack, let alone with a pack on hills. (Of course my nurse friend (the roadrunner) could probably do it. (Flat surface, no pack.)


----------



## mojapitt

I know some fitness folks who could do it. But my body isn't one of them.


----------



## Festus56

Oh yea the good old "pack test" was fun. I got the pleasure 23 years in a row without any problem. As far as I know that is still the requirement for a firefighter on the line. Was glad this past summer that we did not have to do it as we were only at the camps. Has been 11 years now since I did it last and would have to get back in shape.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They used to let me go do the park test at a conservation area. I would walk 1 1/2 miles out and the same back. Then they said it had to be on a track. I liked the scenery better on the road.


----------



## bandit571

Buckeyes around here…are either wearing Scarlet & Gray…..or made with peanut butter & Chocolate…..hard to actually FIND a Buckeye tree, anymore…..










6 planks of Ash, trying to get warmed up…









All Quarter sawn. A full 6" wide. 
Got this machine all set up, and used..









Using part of a cove bit









To do an edge detail..









I didn't think I needed the other base for this router…









Maybe I should clean it up, anyway.? Got the top all final sanded down, and another coat of Shellac brushed on…









Along with the last side of the case. Where this cupboard will be going, most of the sides will be hidden. 
Now, I just need to rearrange the bench…to build the Bookcase part..









Somewhere, under there, is my bench…..maybe?

It will take two strong fellas to haul the base cabinet up the stairs to where it needs to go….after it dries…


----------



## DanKrager

Buckeye nuts are not edible more than once. They polish into a very pretty irregular dark brown sphere with a tan cap. Used to carry one in my pocket and it got very shiny. Was supposed to be "good luck". I think Ohio has (had) the greatest concentration of the buckeye trees, hence the nickname "Buckeye State". Never saw or used the wood.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have an American chestnut tree, which produces a nut that looks a lot like a buckeye, but these are quite edible. Not bad when roasted.


----------



## mojapitt

> We have an American chestnut tree, which produces a nut that looks a lot like a buckeye, but these are quite edible. Not bad when roasted.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Do you roast them on an open fire?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wellll….....yeah.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm determined to mill a log on the mill this weekend. Gonna be 60 on Sunday.


----------



## mojapitt

Another new LJ who needs a friend

From: belibaby
Subject: Hello


----------



## Mean_Dean

> We have an American chestnut tree, which produces a nut that looks a lot like a buckeye, but these are quite edible. Not bad when roasted.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You getting in the Christmas mood again….......?!

(Edit: just saw that Monte beat me to it…........)


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Another new LJ who needs a friend
> 
> From: belibaby
> Subject: Hello
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You mean Lydia…..my new girlfriend?


----------



## rhybeka

LOL only Buckeyes I've seen are in necklaces of OSU fans (my SO included). I would LOVE to meet the beagle buckeye! 

thinking it's breakfast for dinner and i should get my but out to the kitchen

@Dean I didn't get anything moved out today as I was actually finishing building the training, not taking it  We have a BUNCH of recycling to break down. I'm amazed at how much cardboard two people can generate. I'm going to break down what we have here in the house and hope it will fit in our outside container. It gets picked up on Monday. I also have a plastic tote set up for donations that doesn't have much in it yet. I've got laser toner cartridges that need to go up on Craigslist. I'm hoping to find a new home for them since they don't fit the new version of the printer (we bought one to try it since it was so cheap). I'm hoping the electronic recycling place is open tomorrow since I have a printer and a router to get rid of… oh and a thousand other things


----------



## GaryC

Tell your girlfriend to quit messaging me. That ain't cool


----------



## GaryC

Marty….marketing idea


----------



## bandit571

Buckeye and his owners will be heading to visit their Daughter down in Australia end of the month. Why I had to get the lumber when I did.


----------



## Festus56

What I missed spam for lunch again?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, Monte, now I see what you guys are talking about-my new girlfriend, Lydia…....

Think I should respond to the e-mail address she gave me? Could be the next Mrs. Mean Dean…....!

Actually though, I don't do blind dates since my last disastrous one some years ago.

A coworker wanted to set me up with one of her girlfriends, and stupidly (as it turns out) I said yes. So we agreed to meet a brewpub downtown. So my coworker shows up with her friend and introduces us. I went to the restroom (you don't buy beer, you rent it) and when I got back, my date was draped all over another dude. I thought I'd give her a minute or two to come to her senses, to no avail. Made my apologies to my coworker and moved to another table-and promptly got bought a drink by an attractive young lady. Chatted with her for awhile, when I noticed my date leave with Romeo.

Turns out, my new date and I didn't really click either, but at least if she left with another guy, she did me the courtesy of waiting until I left-which I did after awhile.

When I got to work on Monday, my coworker couldn't apologize enough about Saturday night. I assured her it was ok and not to worry about it. Turns out my date got so drunk she wrapped her car around a tree 1 block from her house. If that weren't stupid enough, she decided to stay with the car. When the cops showed up, she got arrested for DUI. (If she'd just walked the 1 block home, then reported the car in the morning, she wouldn't have gotten arrested for the DUI.)

I decided 2 things that day: I was better off without a moron with a drinking problem-and most importantly-no more blind dates…........

So, do you think Lydia will be interested in my blind date story….......?!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lydia has been an LJ since 2012, so she has good taste.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Lydia has been an LJ since 2012, so she has good taste.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well, if she's after me, she must have…................!


----------



## mojapitt

You have Lydia, I have "belibaby". That's like who you wake up with after a night of Tequila.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Attention to all woodworkers (especially Mark), if I go through with my relocation, I will probably have to get rid of my wood stockpile. Since I would prefer not burning it, it may have to be given away to a good home. Something for y all to ponder.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll take it… but I'm gonna need ya to drop it off on yer way to wherever yer goin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I like the idea…..


----------



## DonBroussard

She send me a very nice, personal note too. I think I'll just let Nannette respond to Lydia. Lydia may receive a picture of. Nannette's new Baretta 12ga shotgun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> You have Lydia, I have "belibaby". That s like who you wake up with after a night of Tequila.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Why can't I git a girlfriend???


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm soooo looking forward to Lydia's pictures….
Hope she ain't got a beard!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, I can't believe she wrote to Randy, she must really be desperate…..


----------



## mojapitt

They went together on the first try. I may take the rest of the night off.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, a friend of mine went on a blind date. He was really worried about how she would look. She turned out to be very pretty. Then she snuck out and left him sitting in the restaurant alone.


----------



## bandit571

Probably looks like Gary….

Had Meatball sliders for supper…..Meatballs slow cooked in Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ Sauce ….and..Grape Jelly…..Darn good stuff!


----------



## DonBroussard

According to Cricket, Lydia's account is blocked. She must have found a "Lumbermatch".


----------



## firefighterontheside

When will you make the O's Monte?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> You have Lydia, I have "belibaby". That s like who you wake up with after a night of Tequila.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Been there, done that! (Without the baby part.)

Reminds me of another disastrous date I had-but I'll save that for tomorrow. One disaster story a day is enough…....!


----------



## Mean_Dean

So, yea or nay on Lydia??!


----------



## GaryC

Hey, hey, hey..no need for that, Bandit. She may be my sister but, we don't look alike. She has a better beard


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should go and update a Blog…been a few days….

Mr. Chickadee, indeed….


----------



## bandit571

OK, that chore is done.

Thanks to the books being so large, I'll need to add a bit to the depth of the bookcase. Like 3"! Need to rip one plank right done the center….and glue the 3" strip to each of the side pieces. Will set aside enough pieces to make a raised panel door front, too. Maybe just cut one plank for that…we'll see..


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket closed both ladies accounts. Now how will Randy get a date?


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't Lidia ( Lydia?) the Daughter's name in Beetlejuice? ( Winona Rider)

Maybe the two "ladies" are off somewhere, singing "Shake, Shake, Senora.."...or maybe that "Banana Boat Song"?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Cricket closed both ladies accounts. Now how will Randy get a date?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey, I saw her first…......!


----------



## Festus56

Friday date night # 485 is done. Sure glad I do not have to fight with Dean and Randy over girls.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

32° now and an inch of snow.


----------



## Gene01

41 on the mesa. Headed for 53**. Good chance of rain this PM. No snow, thankfully. 
Glass pattern made for the river table and sent to the glass guys in Phoenix. Guys up here can't cut it.
Sanding the two sides today. Might get to start on the Walnut legs. 
The chunk that got cut off the original slab is almost round with a live edge except where it was cut. About 14" across. Might make a companion end table.


----------



## CharlesNeil

high 40's into 60 all week…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will be 55 and cloudy today. Pine wood derby, then work on the mill.


----------



## mojapitt

You in the shop or fishing Charles?


----------



## CharlesNeil

in the shop of course, work to do , as always 
Sitting home doesn't agree with me at all ..
The lakes and rivers are froze over anyway and its hard to dig worms in frozen soil , LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Looking at properties with the wife. She likes open space to keep dangerous animals away and I like trees.


----------



## mojapitt

Being here, seeing all the forests between Bill and Charles I think is awesome. My wife thinks it's a restaurant for bears and lions.


----------



## CharlesNeil

We got plenty of trees but not any dangerous animals …


----------



## firefighterontheside

We do have bears and mountain lions in Missouri. Don't tell her.


----------



## mojapitt

I consider people more dangerous than animals.

What kills more people, people or dangerous animals?


----------



## CharlesNeil

I agree Monte


----------



## diverlloyd

I concur humans are deadly parasites.
I will be bringing a new human into this world in august if everything goes well for my wife. She is 8 weeks as of wensday.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats AJ.


----------



## Gene01

Another big Congrats, AJ.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, AJ and Jess!


----------



## mojapitt

Congrats AJ. We'll help raise them right.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, you have a lot of baby furniture to build.


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats and best wishes, AJ! Making a small human was definitely my best work. Raising them and pushing them out of the nest was a different story.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I was told not to build anything.


----------



## CFrye

> Monte I was told not to build anything.
> 
> - diverlloyd


And are you going to listen?


----------



## bandit571

One plank ripped down the center, edges jointed, glue spread around clamps added









One Bookcase side…rinse & repeat…









And the other bookcase side is clamped up…waiting on the glue to dry….Nice Cardio Workout, this morning…









Think I'll take a little break….for lunch….

Congrats, AJ !


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A bright sunny day out there now. 30° and maybe get to 40 later. Had some rain yesterday so got rid of some icy streets and lowered our snowpack a little. Still at least 8" in the yard.

About to start on the baby crib. Picked up a pickup load of maple at the hardwood store. Been studying the plans for awhile. Not a quick build.

Finished two barnwood picture frames for my sister yesterday. Made for sketches of our home ranch that my nephew did for her. One is kind of a panoramic view. Sent pictures last night and she likes them.


----------



## Gene01

Nice frames, Mark. It's easy to see why sis liked them.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I concur humans are deadly parasites.
> I will be bringing a new human into this world in august if everything goes well for my wife. She is 8 weeks as of wensday.
> 
> - diverlloyd


My daughter is due in a few weeks and a little girl. I am a happy grandpa again.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I was just spammed in my PMs by a woman calling herself http://lumberjocks.com/belibaby

This is what she wrote

*

Hello, how are you doing? please excuse me for invading your privacy through this medium, my name is Lydia, i am a young lady and i love to do some woodwork. Actually i am here looking for a real friendship and i hope you will grant me the opportunity for us to know ourselves very well despite age or distance, i will like you to reply me through my email [ [email protected] ] for more details about me coupled with my pictures.

***

So if anyone feels lucky I will give her to you. lol

I will also give this to Cricket


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top 'o the mornin' to you all!

Congratulations, AJ!

Looks like you're making good progress, Bandit!

Mark, those frames look great!

Just finished the Saturday morning house cleaning chores-3rd quadrant, today. A few years ago I had a housekeeper, but decided she was a little expensive, and could be dong a more thorough job. But one thing I learned from her was that my house really needed cleaning only once per month. So when I started cleaning the house myself, I didn't want to do the whole thing in one morning. So I divided the house into 4 quadrants, and clean one quadrant every Saturday morning. That way, the whole house gets cleaned once a month. Becky, you taking notes?!

Still going through College Football withdrawals…... It's weird not having a full day of football on a Saturday. Besides, January is kind of a dead month sports-wise for me. I don't start watching College Basketball until March, golf season hasn't really gotten started yet, and our Trail Blazers aren't that good anymore, so who cares.

Laptop battery is on its last leg-barely lasts a half-an-hour. Will have to put that on the to-do list for next week. It's always something, as my neighbor likes to say…...

It's bourbon night tonight, for my scheduled once-weekly adult beverage. Haven't decided on which one yet, but will let you know tonight. (I know you're all waiting with bated breath…....!)

Have a great day, All!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey Arlin, you trying to poach my girl, Lydia?!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dean

My lap top battery goes down to 60% and then clicks off and says the battery is out when I turn it back on, it does however, remember everything I had on the screen and goes back to it. I found a new one on EBay with 12 cells at 8800 for only $39 shipping included which is the same one I bought before and will last 8 hours on low level consumption.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes I will listen to her candy altgough I think I will put a Murphy bed and desk on my build list. So I will be doing miniatures before hand maybe I just like making little things


----------



## ssnvet

watching poly dry….. yawn


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean LOL I'm getting there! Instead of going to the gym I joined a friend at a roller skating rink this morning for lessons. Wow I need to skate more! That will most likely become my fun workout of the week. Came home to find Lily had shredded the bag of recycling I'd put in the chair. Cleaned all that up and got most of the recycling to fit once the outside can. Glad that is picked up on Monday! Proceeded to do a few more chores and start a load of laundry.

Going to have to cut 1/2" off of a drawer I built for SO's A/V unit so it will be flush with the front of the unit. I think I can pop the front off and trim the bottom with the TS.

Waiting on the SO to tell me when I have to have her flamingos done. What is the best material to make templates out of? Hardboard??


----------



## mudflap4869

I put my picture on here ergo, thank the heavens, I get no propositions from those sweet young things. I have enough trouble with horny women without them contacting me on line.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, got the shelves laid out, will be three of them. Got the main part of three shelves cut to size. Need to add a strip to each. Also have a few bits & pieces to start on a door. ....need to motivate again, to get another plank to the shop, and cut it down. Stairs and me don't get along too well….tired from the last three trips….need an elevator.

Nose is finally about cleared out. Almost all dried out. Been a week, maybe I am about over this cold…


----------



## mojapitt

Since I have let people know locally that I am leaving, I have had 3 guys who get wood from me call. Not to wish me well, but to see if I was giving my stockpile away. Sincerity is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Since I have let people know locally that I am leaving, I have had 3 guys who get wood from me call. Not to wish me well, but to see if I was giving my stockpile away. Sincerity is a wonderful thing.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Welcome to the rodeo, Calamity Jane…......

Martin Crane, on Frasier, said that people are born rotten and only get worse. I wouldn't go that far, but I don't see much honorable behavior from people these days.

To me, honor, friendship, and loyalty are among the most important traits there are. And I see them so rarely these days, in my own life. People tell me they're going to do things and don't, seem interested only in themselves and what they can get, wouldn't cross the street to spit on you.

I suppose that's a pretty pessimistic view of things…......

Fortunately I see things that encourage me. I've seen many of them here on this forum. People reaching out to help others, to make their lives a little brighter. It's why I came here in the first place-and why I still come.


----------



## robscastle

If she has such good taste why dosent she answer me?

I am loaded and hot as! being its 36 degrees here and my beer stash and ice block supply is low now!

My guess is Mudflap is bird dogging me! or Monte has swayed her over with nice flowers!... or maybe its even Arlin he looks to have a proven Grandfather track record! ... we will see soon!! exciting stuff! standby for an anouncement about another junior LJ (jill) soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Rob, after Dean breaks her heart, she'll be all over you.


----------



## bandit571

Ya mean I trimmed me beard up all nice and spiffy…fer nuthing…begorah!


----------



## boxcarmarty

So, AJ will be making a baby murphy bed and a toddler desk…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, we do have black bears and bobcats in these here parts, but they're so scarce, you never see them. The meanest thing you'll run across would be a ******************** or a possum…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, you'll hafta keep an eye on Mudflap, when he was here in Martysville, he had his eye on the cow across the road. It's hard telling what he would do with a woman that can cook…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ya mean I trimmed me beard up all nice and spiffy…fer nuthing…begorah!
> 
> - bandit571


Just figure it's a nice bonus for the boss-I wouldn't mention anything about Lydia, though…........


----------



## boxcarmarty

Auction tomorrow, Restoration Services company is selling out, maybe pick up a dehumidifier cheap for a dry kiln…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, buy 2


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't tell Bill or I'll hafta buy 3…..


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone use water based lacquer? I am wondering if this test cans I got is water based.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've used it but it's been awhile…..


----------



## diverlloyd

I may just give up this large project woodworking and start making miniatures. I do enjoy making small things.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did somebody say dehumidifier for a kiln?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't told Cindy that I will be building a kiln someday. I wonder how she'll take that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's an upcoming auction of a company that was described as a custom sawmilling company. I wonder how much that will cost me.

There's about a 50% chance that I'll be able to load a log onto the mill tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> There's about a 50% chance that I'll be able to load a log onto the mill tomorrow.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


We're not sure whacha been waiting on…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Too many things to do and not enough time to do them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just do like Monte and quit yer job…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No wait, maybe that was me…..


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't quit yet. I did tell my boss that it's coming. He's not happy.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I thought you were on your winter break?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I know how crazy my life is. Yours with 2 kids has to be worse.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Winter break… early retirement… tomato… potato…..


----------



## mojapitt

I guess the difference is if you go back to work in April


----------



## firefighterontheside

With the boys being off for the holidays, snow days, etc it's been tough to have time in the last few months. Today was the pinewood derby. Should have been done at noon, but due to delays it was over at 2. Tomorrow cub scouts go to National Cemetery to clean holiday decorations that had been placed on graves. I'll only have the morning to get the mill going.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, the right thing is kids first. Just part of the joy of life.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My SIL is a supervisor for a restoration company, he knows the guy that's selling out tomorrow, he's goin' with me to check out and guide me on the dryers…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, Scott Phillips did a project without pocket screws-what's the world coming to…........?!


----------



## bandit571

Having a blue bottle, right now….Bud Light Platinum….will just have to do….


----------



## Festus56

Everyone must have gotten tired after chatting all afternoon. Quiet in here it seems.

Got the shop kind of picked up today and now ready for the next mess.

That Platinum stuff is to strong for me Bandit. A couple and I am gone.


----------



## DonBroussard

There is a local hardware store franchise in south Louisiana, and they announced that they are closing one of their stores in a nearby city. We went this afternoon and I picked up some inventory like glue and screws, a ceiling fan, and a few other things. I also picked up a PC trim router for less than $60. I'm pretty happy about that-it's my first trim router.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm here, just flipping through WOOD magazines and taking out what I want to keep. Will recycle what's left. And watching Julie Andrews perform Victor/Victoria.


----------



## mojapitt

Still here Mark.

Don, I really like my PC palm router.


----------



## mojapitt

I am looking at property postings. Definitely lots of choices in all areas.


----------



## Festus56

I like my palm router also. Is my go to choice for most things not on the table. Mine is a Dewalt and came with the plunge base that I have never used.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure why, but I have never been a fan of plunge routers.


----------



## Festus56

Guess I should try the plunge base sometime and see what I can mess up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have rarely used a plunge router for its intended plunginess.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm here….
Though not all there!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Another stack of paper bites the dust, but another still exists to go through. Woohoo. Movie was good as well and cost less than going to see it on Broadway…though I'd have about given my eye teeth to see Julie Andrews on Broadway…and sing! I saw her locally after she'd lost her voice and she was so very charming even then.


----------



## Mean_Dean

For my girl, Lydia:

A little Larceny bourbon.


----------



## Festus56

Dean you did not leave much in the bottle for the lady


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean you did not leave much in the bottle for the lady
> 
> - Festus56


Got a feeling she's a cheap date…....!



> Another stack of paper bites the dust,
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


I'm proud of you, Becky!

Nite, All!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sleep was short, been awake for an hour and half, I'll sit up and eat ice cream for a bit…..


----------



## Festus56

Well welcome back Marty. We are still up. No ice cream but chocolate goes with beer !!


----------



## robscastle

Just finished mine,










Still trying to work out how I can build my Model Bus










I guess everybody else is busy tarting themselves up in case Lydia drops by!!


----------



## mojapitt

That would be a cool build Rob.


----------



## robscastle

Monte:

I have fond memories of my Grandmother taking me to the beach and catching it oh so many years ago now.
I doubt if I was even a teenager at the time.










Very hard to find accurate buidable plans these days now. I have spent the last week researching the internet motivated after seeing Dutchys and htls Kombi effort.


----------



## mojapitt

That's really cool Rob.


----------



## mojapitt

Was it stairs or ladders to the top deck?


----------



## robscastle

Stairs about 3 to level 1 then about another 5 to the top level and a pole (platform stauncion) for the conductor to swing off.










I spent the afternoon cutting up sticks to try and make the frame but I dont know the width yet, so its more research tomorrow.

Biggest problem is every country (UK supplied the rolling Chassis from AEC) and then the body built in country of delivery, hence it has different versions even the seating layout is unknown at the moment. 
The bus is known as an AEC Regent III in Australia.

If you check out the "exploded" or naked "see through body" it has 5 full windows at the top but the Aussie version has 6 full windows as per the picture. Thats what is really frustrating to get right, then be OK to proceed to build.


----------



## robscastle

Speaking of naked bodies I had better go for a shower and turn in. (in case Lydia drops by !! tee hee).. catch you later


----------



## Gene01

That's gonna be a fun project, Rob. What scale are you planning? 
Woke up to maybe a half inch of white stuff all over the ground. First time this winter. Won't last, thank goodness. 41 today and high 40s to mid 50s for a while. Then…BAM… 63 a week from Tuesday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Some mornings these boys sleep til 0815 and some they get up at 0630…....like today.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, glad we could share the white stuff with you.

Bill, my wife had to be to work at 6. When she's awake, nobody sleeps in the house.


----------



## Gene01

Really appreciate that, Monte. But, that's enough for now. Don't want you to exhaust your supply.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I spent the afternoon cutting up sticks to try and make the frame but I dont know the width yet, so its more research tomorrow.
> 
> - robscastle


Standard width over here would be 8 feet on the body and outside of the tires…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Morning all! Working on my shed plans again… trying to get an actual accurate count of studs and such instead of a "well that's close" guesstimate.

@Gene don't rub it in too much 

@Rob that's so neat! Lego has the london version. Won't fit in my lego city layout but it's sweet looking nonetheless.  Good luck - the internet can be a great and frustrating thing 

put dinner together and got it in the crock - well most of it. found out the mushrooms had gone bad. I have to run to lowes for wood putty (does it mean something if it hardens between each time I need it?) and there's a Kroger right up the strip mall from them.

If anybody has clear sheet protectors they aren't using, feel free to send them my direction.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> put dinner together and got it in the crock - well most of it. found out the mushrooms had gone bad.
> - rhybeka


Wouldn't mushrooms be bad to begin with since they're a fungus???


----------



## Gene01

Not bragging, Becky….OK, maybe a little. It's really pretty unusual to not have any snow by now. We usually get it from November through mid March. Not much but, we did get 3' in March a few years ago. Monte was overly generous that year.
From the looks of the sky, it may not be over yet. If the temperature predictions are accurate, any precipitation will be rain, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, Mark has plenty to share also.


----------



## Gene01

Got plenty, now. Check with me later, OK?


----------



## bandit571

Slept in….The Boys around this house, decided to move out the old couch and love seat from the living room, and replace it with a new sectional thing that has three powered recliners…...they finally got things done AFTER midnight..

99% of that white crap is now gone, outside…just a tad muddy out there.

Need to build a bookcase, today…..maybe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool with sunshine here. 27° and maybe get to 35° later.

We have plenty snow on the ground to share but it is settled enough it is a little hard to move. Have to wait for fresh stuff before I can share.

Will be a cool build Rob. A lot of fine details in a bus.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, a wild and wooly day here-mid 40's, raining, and windy. No roadwork for me today! Will do it tomorrow when it's forecast to be calm. Since I run my miles for time, I don't see the point of going out into a storm, having slow times, then get frustrated about it-not good for one's mental health…. So, I'll just do it tomorrow, and call it good.

Think I'll get the ears lowered this morning, and then watch the two No Fun League games this afternoon. Poor substitute for College Football, but that's all there is right now.

Been cleaning out the fridge the last couple of days, and finding all kinds of exciting science experiments…... May need a HazMat suit for today's cleaning. Anybody have one I can borrow…....?! Becky, how's your fridge looking?

Enjoyed my bourbon last night! I forgot how good Larceny is-a really good wheated bourbon. Had the Diana Krall station on Pandora going, and pondered my relationship with Lydia. Does an imaginary relationship still count as a relationship….......?

Have a great day, All!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, most of my relationships have been imaginary


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I gave myself a 50% chance to load the mill today. Of course I used the 50% chance that it wouldn't happen. I made progress, but not enough. Neighbor welded brackets on mill, but I didn't get holes drilled for the pins. Maybe Wednesday.


----------



## mojapitt

That sounds like the way my plans go Bill.


----------



## CFrye

Goodmae, all! 
Mudflap and son righted the water woes in Frye-land yesterday! YAY!! I'm sure a few "Shuckydarn's" were muttered. Somehow, the dishes and laundry were caught up when the water froze…now those are in the process of catching up again (it's a myth-they are never EVER, truly caught up). 
Cool looking bus and memory, Rob! When you are finished, you'll have others begging for the plans!
It will happen, Bill. Remember=Safety first!


----------



## CFrye

Oh! I found Mark in Rob's neighborhood!


----------



## mojapitt

Pondering the fate of the log pile


----------



## mojapitt

I am close to declaring I have accomplished something.



















Need to run get bolts for the cross beam.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Candy, Pretty cool website also. Might have to try that sometime.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose that means I should get up, and get something done in my shop?

Been busy, coughing up all the junk from the past week…..Need to set up a router again….and cut a few parts….

Maybe go and see what else I can get done…..


----------



## DonBroussard

The water is still off in the house now from broken pipes. I knew about one outside. I turned the water back on this morning to refill the tub for toilet flushing, and discovered that a line was broken in the attic. The good news is that it was a dead-end galvanized line, so I just disassembled the pipe and put on a new cap. Done. Now I just need to get under the house to put some fiberglass repair tape (FiberFix) over the other break until the plumber can do a permanent repair. I definitely appreciate the pioneers having to haul water for cleaning and cooking . . .

EDIT: There was a few shuckydarns said here too. I think they must be magic words.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, plumbing in the attic. 
Do you have wet barrel hydrants down there too?


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Only dry barrel hydrants with weep holes to drain the barrel after usage. The attic plumbing was from the old water heater. We changed that out to a whole-house tankless water heater when we were doing the rehab. Many older houses in this area area on piers, so the plumbing is exposed under the houses or in the attic.


----------



## bandit571

Ok..NOW I am a sweaty mess…..LOT of hand plane work got done, a bit of router work and then even more plane work…[email protected]…..Need to just sit and rest for a spell….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a nice collection of logs Monte. Wish I could come get them.
I managed to get one hole drilled tonight. 3 more to go. Drilling a 3/4 hole in 1/4" steel with a handheld drill is not easy. I could have used the drill press if I had drilled the holes before welding the whole thing together. It's too tall to stand the thing up under the press.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No dry kiln being built in the near future, the dehumidifiers where bringing $1200-1500 each. We left with our tails between our legs…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping to work it out to finish cutting them and move them later. I would prefer to not use the burn pile for disposal.

A lot depends on the place we go to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Came home and spent 3 hours on the tractor moving and grading stone, maybe some shop time tomorrow…..


----------



## mojapitt

There's other things you can do Marty. Home dehumidifiers work also.


----------



## mojapitt

Are you grading at new place or old place Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grading the swamp out of the drive at old place and put stone in at 'lil Dan's new shop…..


----------



## bandit571

Kept making a mess on the floor, today..









After about 5 times of sweeping things up…decided to quit for the day…









A lot of this..









6 of these….









And two of these…4 hours….sheesh. About needed to turn a fan on, down there….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, the industrial dehumidifiers have heating elements in them, there where 6 in the auction today that runs 105 degrees…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can build a solar kiln and still dry wood in 6 months or less.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, drying down to about 8% is only half the job, you also hafta take it to 150 degrees and hold it there for 24-48 hours to sterilize the wood…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Speaking of which, I just cut up some silver maple and found a monster grub inside.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Speaking of which, I just cut up some silver maple and found a monster grub inside.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Bonus…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, drying down to about 8% is only half the job, you also hafta take it to 150 degrees and hold it there for 24-48 hours to sterilize the wood…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I bought borate to treat my lumber before I stack it to dry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Found the picture of grubzilla


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Been gone for a week busy with life and this forum explodes!

Now an explanation of what happened. My 98 year old grandfather passed on 1/12 of complication of dementia. It's a good thing. He's got his wits back now. I was never close to the man, but I do have some of the tools he had in his basement shop, most notably the Craftsman Radial Arm Saw that gets a lot of work.

Save your condolences, they are appreciated, but dementia is a nasty beast.

Other stuff happened as well. It was -1 one morning, and they cancelled school as Bill pointed out. Had to replace my garage door opener, replaced a lighting fixture in the kitchen, and I built a shelf for my outfeed/ assembly table. Christmas got put away and the house looks very very empty now.

All in all, I was busy. Glad to see everyone is keep on and has their lives to take care of too.

Enjoy your wake ups, you only get so many.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, that's huge


----------



## bandit571

> Found the picture of grubzilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Something for the Gumbo pot?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, somewhere I have plans for a kiln that uses a home dehumidifier and 2 - 500 watt halogen lamps for heat.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, and I have no idea what it is. I put enough bug killer on the wood that anything emerging in the next several years will have zero chance of survival! I really do not need to infest my shop when I'm hoping to put the house on the market in less than two months.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I picked up a home dehumidifier in an auction once, plugged it in and ran it for 2 days, it never spit out a drop of water…..


----------



## mojapitt

How good of deal did you get on that dehumidifier?


----------



## DonBroussard

I can run a dehumidifier here in south Louisiana and get gallons and gallons of water. Harvesting humidity is a viable option as a drinking water source.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've had that happen too, someone dumps it after it looses it refrigerant and technically still runs but doesn't do its job. I've bought three of them, never for over $10 and only one worked correctly for a few years before crapping out.


----------



## mojapitt

At my previous house,  mine run a steady stream of water out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How good of deal did you get on that dehumidifier?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm sure I made somebody rich…..


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think Vikings fans are partying tonight


----------



## boxcarmarty

I didn't see the game, but I seen the score… ouch…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I can run a dehumidifier here in south Louisiana and get gallons and gallons of water. Harvesting humidity is a viable option as a drinking water source.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don, that's an idea for a lucrative business…..bottling humidity. You can charge more than they do for spring water.


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta be a way to market "Cajon Water"


----------



## DonBroussard

Maybe with just a tiny touch of hot sauce . . .


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe Marty should market his "water" also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Maybe Marty should market his "water" also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dehydrated water?


----------



## mojapitt

> Maybe Marty should market his "water" also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Dehydrated water?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Maybe it's a gimmick that will sell. Kinda like pet rocks.


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks like I'll be rooting for The Eagles!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, more unneeded items have departed the house. It's amazing what you can get done on the breaks in a football game…......!

Got a fire going in the fireplace on this cold, damp evening-adds a little cheer to the house. Would be nice to enjoy a bourbon in front of the fire, but have had my allotment for the week. (Unless of course Candy gives me clearance…!)

Am hungry, but not much to eat in the house. I'll go shopping tomorrow, but that doesn't solve tonight's problem. I've got 2 eggs, a stalk of celery, some cheddar cheese, and some bread-that's all that's in the fridge. Do you guys think Lydia cooks?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Looks like I ll be rooting for The Eagles!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


You and me both, brother!

Don't care for the Pat's sense of entitlement, so it'll be nice to see somebody else win it. Of course, look what happened last year-down huge, and still won…........


----------



## mojapitt

Eagles all the way


----------



## bandit571

Have a mystery to solve…..ABS light on the van stays on…..not sure what is wrong, brakes work, fuses are good, plenty of brake fluid…..idiot light stays lit….wet pavement, we get that stutter brake thingy…..other than that, brakes work fine. Hmmmm…

The fix was in at the Pats game…...refs work for Brady….


----------



## Gene01

Outta the loop. Eagles won? 
Edit…just saw the score. They whomped 'em. 
Go eagles.


----------



## mojapitt

Vikings didn't show up. Beat like rented mules.


----------



## Festus56

Yep guess we are rooting for the Eagles too!!


----------



## Festus56

Monte I would think if you could run those logs through the sawmill you would be able to sell the wood easier and make some profit. Would be better than burning them at least. If you do move I am going to make sure I get some.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Have a mystery to solve…..ABS light on the van stays on…..not sure what is wrong, brakes work, fuses are good, plenty of brake fluid…..idiot light stays lit….wet pavement, we get that stutter brake thingy…..other than that, brakes work fine. Hmmmm…
> 
> The fix was in at the Pats game…...refs work for Brady….
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds like one of the sensors is bad. If the light stays on, get the code pulled at the local auto parts store. Modern ABS systems should report back to the computer and tell you which corner is throwing the code.


----------



## mojapitt

My intention is to saw everything I possibly can. I can rent a big storage locker if necessary.


----------



## CFrye

> My intention is to saw everything I possibly can. I can rent a big storage locker if necessary.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Go, Monte!! It would be awful to have to burn any of that wood pile!! Good looking table, too, btw!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I will post finished table here. No project post on this one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Have a mystery to solve…..ABS light on the van stays on…..not sure what is wrong, brakes work, fuses are good, plenty of brake fluid…..idiot light stays lit….wet pavement, we get that stutter brake thingy…..other than that, brakes work fine. Hmmmm…
> 
> - bandit571


Sounds like planned obsolescence to me, or good ol' fashion ohio over salting causing corrosion in wires or weather pack connectors somewhere.
My government motors van has a bad sensor in one of the front hub assemblies and has deactivated the ABS and traction control. If I was one of the ohio majority and didn't know how to drive, I'd fix it.


----------



## robscastle

For the Idiot Light:- It may also be the proportioning valve if you bled the brakes and it moved off position
For the ABS:- Check the manual/youtube on how to reset the ABS light via the computer plug.
The "stutter" I think is normal operation, if not try giving it a run up and own Martys new gravel driveway for correct operation.

Failing that ask Lydia, that is if Dean didnt poison her with that concoction he was drinking !!


----------



## robscastle

Monte.

Lets not be having another fire please!


----------



## mojapitt

Rob, the burn pile for disposal would be handled by the local fire department. Better to do it by professionals.

Good morning Nubbers.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Have a mystery to solve…..ABS light on the van stays on…..not sure what is wrong, brakes work, fuses are good, plenty of brake fluid…..idiot light stays lit….wet pavement, we get that stutter brake thingy…..other than that, brakes work fine. Hmmmm…
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I had that same problem with mine. 2006 colorado. When it happened I would turn it off and back on and it would reset for a day or two. I too had the shudder where the antilocks were kicking in. Hard to stop. Suffered through that for a while until I had the dealers service dept. check it. *Left wheel bearing and speed sensor*. Yea, it was expensive. Hope this helps.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Have a mystery to solve…..ABS light on the van stays on…..not sure what is wrong, brakes work, fuses are good, plenty of brake fluid…..idiot light stays lit….wet pavement, we get that stutter brake thingy…..other than that, brakes work fine. Hmmmm…
> 
> - bandit571


bandit, probably a wheel sensor, cost more to replace it then the van is worth. No harm running it as it is, just won't have anti-lock on that wheel. The cheap fix is a piece of black tape over the light…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, slab it and stack it, have a super sale…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain and 52 degrees here, I'll take it…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bout the same here with 50° and trying to drizzle a little, I'll take that any day over snow, mountains of salt and constantly having to listen to the road ripper plowing up asphalt patches.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll git back in the WoodShack today and maybe git somethin' done…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Mike Sorry about your g-pa - and you're right about dementia. Two close friends have had family members with it and it takes it's toll on everyone around. Glad you're able to keep some good memories of him though. 

@Monte I'm not showing your table to the SO since I think she'd want it.  Hers will be hickory and Ash I think though.

We got bad news this weekend that the SO's grandmother has lung cancer. Of course nothing more than that - like how bad it is, if it can be treated, etc. Just that she has it. All other testing to come this week. /eyeroll/ I'll be an optimistic realist.

otherwise - morning all! time for the day job!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Fellow Humans, and Randy….

Just get one item fixed on that van…and something else goes wrong…..4 wheeled money pit…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll sneak over to Dean's fridge and git 2 eggs, some cheddar cheese, and some bread, and make me a breakfast sammich…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*STUMPY'S AWAKE!!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I think I ll sneak over to Dean s fridge and git 2 eggs, some cheddar cheese, and some bread, and make me a breakfast sammich…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't forget the celery.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmmm, I seen him lurking in the halls, Bill must have skeered him back in his room…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, as Marty suggested, slab up what you can and fire sale it. Good pictures of what's sure to be fantastic grain would surely help to market them quickly. Whatever's left over might be manageable for your own small fire vs. something bigger for the FD to handle.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I did a bit of research, the main difference between a dehumidifier and an air conditioner is that a dehumidifier reheats the air that passes over its refrigeration coils before blowing it back in the room. Some reheats more then others, the Phoenix 200 Max that I was lookin' at yesterday heats to 105 degrees. Phoenix also makes one that heats to 120 degrees, Woodmizer heats to 130. (120-125 is ideal) Not sure what a home unit would put out…..


----------



## bandit571

Will give a fellow a call today, and see what it will take to fix that ABS light…..can't trade the van off, right now. Will just have to fix it up….again.

Just needs to be reset, for now. No biggie…









Test run. Seems to be about right..









Cleaned up with a small file..









Called a Vixen…...

Maybe later, I can get the rest of the pins milled?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 26° and maybe get to the mid 30's later. Just wind and sunshine. The snow went south through Wyoming and east.

Gary how is things there. Sounds like nasty weather in your area. Hope all is ok.

Good luck with the van Bandit.


----------



## ssnvet

BOO


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I think I ll sneak over to Dean s fridge and git 2 eggs, some cheddar cheese, and some bread, and make me a breakfast sammich…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Come on over!

But it's gonna cost ya: The recipe for the breakfast sandwich-and 2 miles of roadwork!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I think I ll sneak over to Dean s fridge and git 2 eggs, some cheddar cheese, and some bread, and make me a breakfast sammich…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Don't forget the celery.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well, celery is the best part of breakfast…..........!


----------



## mojapitt

I think it would take more than a good breakfast to get me through a 2 mile run


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I think it would take more than a good breakfast to get me through a 2 mile run
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It would take a bottle of Aleve with the way my knees are.


----------



## Gene01

Hey all. 
Nice looking tails, Bandit. Where they goin'?
I'm with Marty and Yeti, Monte. Slab 'em and sell 'em. 
The snow we got is mostly gone. 29 out there, headed for 39. Nice and clear and NO WIND. 44 tomorrow then, it soars to the high 50s, low 60s for a few days. 
Planned to get a hair cut at the only barber in town. Drove in at 08:00 to find him closed. 34 miles wasted. Guess I'll clean the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, my wife has been complaining about my hair. One of these night's it will be cut regardless of my desires. Then I will freeze my head for a month.

Oh the hardships I face for love.


----------



## mojapitt

I called on my job applications this morning. Was pretty much told across the board to be patient and wait. This is not going to be easy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you could coke here and deal with the plumbers I'm dealing with. All I wan is a estimate or a quote on the job. No one can give me one but they can add up a grand of extras to just clear my main line.


----------



## mojapitt

I have to admit that patience is one of the many qualities I lack. Just have to try to be better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have not paid for a haircut since I got married. I wonder how much money I've saved.(spent elsewhere).


----------



## mojapitt

I cut my own hair for years before my wife. Then she decided that was her jurisdiction.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cut my hair myself one time. I was being sent on a fire in Oregon I believe and didn't want to go with hair. Wasn't gonna see cindy before I left.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I cut my own hair for years before my wife. Then she decided that was her jurisdiction.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll be right over for mine. Does she accept celery as payment…..?!


----------



## mojapitt

Fish Dean. She loves fish.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Monte….the wind cleared a lot of land around here last night. You might check into the new real estate bargains


----------



## bandit571

While driving the van on a few errands…happened to look at the dash…..light was gone…it had reset itself…cool!

Gene, those are the three shelves for the bookcase. Using sliding dovetail joints to connect things.

Was going to stop in at the VA Center in town…...IF they haven't been shut down…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, the recipe is simple, fry an egg on one side, break yolk, flip and cook for 10 seconds to set yolk, place egg and cheese slice between two slices of butter soaked toast. Place celery stick in bloody mary and enjoy…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, got the roadwork in after breakfast. Marty didn't come over, so I ate the eggs….....!

I'm saving the celery to trade for a haircut-maybe I'll stop by Bill's later!

So now that all the food's gone, I have to go grocery shopping today. Can never figure out what to make for dinner, so I usually pick up frozen dinners and pizza. Not very healthy, but I'm not much of a cook. Bachelor life has its ups and downs, for sure!

Have a few other stops today: Library, and Goodwill to drop off items leaving the house. It's a slow process, getting the clutter out of the house-but it took a long time to get here, so it'll take some time to get it out.

Monte, you can run 2 miles (with Candy's clearance, of course) if you make the commitment to do it. When I first stated, I ran until I was too tired to continue. Then each run after that, I'd run one square on the sidewalk farther. After that, I'd increase the run 10 squares on the sidewalk. Just keep plugging away, and pretty soon, you'll have your fist mile done. Do the same with the second mile, and there you are!

As Tommy Mac used to say, "It's time to get crack'n!"


----------



## Gene01

Tried cutting my own hair once. What a disaster. But, I can make a decent egg sammich and, a potent Bloody Mary.


----------



## rhybeka

I love applesauce.


----------



## mojapitt

I like your recipe Marty


----------



## rhybeka

I'm still debating on trying to skate the NYC Skate marathon the year I turn 40.


----------



## Festus56

Gary, I saw on the weather this morning that you had some twisters that way. Looks like you sent them east


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, collect trees and take to Bill for sawing.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I could get up and trying doing SOMETHING…..or just be like Randy….


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, it's Monday. Be like Randy.


----------



## GaryC

I'm north, tornado was south. Tore up some houses and lots of trees. Just rain and a little wind here. 
Twisted trees ain't too great for milling….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I m still debating on trying to skate the NYC Skate marathon the year I turn 40.
> 
> - rhybeka


I think you should do it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is Gary twisted or his trees???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, the recipe is simple, fry an egg on one side, break yolk, flip and cook for 10 seconds to set yolk, place egg and cheese slice between two slices of butter soaked toast. Place celery stick in bloody mary and enjoy…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks, Marty, it sounds pretty easy-meaning it's a Dean-friendly recipe!

Bloody Mary will have to wait, though-besides, I'm saving the celery stick to trade for a haircut…....!


----------



## bandit571

Sitting too dang long…may just have to head to the shop…..

Dialed up Hot Tuna in concert, from the early 70s…...I think I am mellowed out, now…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok..that was quite enough for today…...need a nap, now…..Shelf blanks are done, and hammered into place…..I am tuckered out, now…

.









Still need to make the fillers for the shelves, and a top. Maybe another day, eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I love applesauce.
> 
> - rhybeka


Good to know. I like applesauce.


----------



## DanKrager

Wife and I have cut each other's hair for over 50 years now. We must be very rich.

Celery never entered the equation before….

DanK


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Celery is for entering tomato juice, and vodka.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Wife and I have cut each other s hair for over 50 years now. We must be very rich.
> 
> Celery never entered the equation before….
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


She won't let me cut her hair, but then she only gets her hair cut about once every two years.


----------



## DIYaholic

As much as celery is a necessity for a proper Bloody Mary….
It is also requisite, along with carrots & bleu cheese dressing….
For traditional Buffalo Hot Wings!!!

However, I don't actually eat the celery or carrots….
As that would make the wings a "healthy" snack!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean I'd like to but man I have no idea where to start. It's a good 2.5 years away. it'll take me that long to even come close!

Whit is selling his entire lumber stock, slabs and all… and of course I'm dead broke.


----------



## bandit571

About my normal luck…..when I am broke…Mick Lile has the Logan Auction going on. When I DO have the cash…no auction….like he knows when I haven't any money….

First Saturday of the month…DeGraff Sale Barn has an auction….may go look around, and see what is in the "Wagon Lots".....


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, if you could come here, I would give you a pickup load.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> @Dean I d like to but man I have no idea where to start. It s a good 2.5 years away. it ll take me that long to even come close!
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Becky, it's your decision, of course.

But let me say this.

We get only so many days on this planet-and when they're gone, they're gone…....

It's not the things you do that you regret, it's the things you didn't do

If this is important to you, I say make it happen. And while training is hard work, you'll have an enduring sense of accomplishment and something that you can be proud of. And they can't take that away form you!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It s not the things you do that you regret, it s the things you didn t do
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Um, I can think of a few things that I've done and regretted…..


----------



## mojapitt

The finished product


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, if you could come here, I would give you a pickup load.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 I would love to come visit out your way - I suck as a driver though  I'm much better as a passenger after ~8-10 hours. plus I need to use the wood I have in the rack…I think I may try to buy the wood I need for our dining table from him though.

@Dean I want to do it, but I'm a bit rough on the plan to get there. there's a lot to get done besides just slogging miles. oh to be 23 again! I couldn't even do those kind of miles in my prime let alone 70+lbs overweight. Skating is one of the things I could do that never felt like work…of course now it's nothing but  I'll start by getting a solid 3 days of 30 minute cardio and 2 days strength training back into the schedule and stick to it and then see where I am.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Makes me tired just reading Beka's itinerary…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> It s not the things you do that you regret, it s the things you didn t do
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Um, I can think of a few things that I ve done and regretted…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Really…..like what?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We will be starting a daily fitness program here at the FD very soon. It's a trainer who works with many local FDs and builds a program just for us. Workout is done in the bay and is based on things firefighters do. I'm looking forward to it. I always am more successful at fitness when all of us do it at the same time.


----------



## mojapitt

> Um, I can think of a few things that I ve done and regretted…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Really…..like what?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


This could take a while


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It s not the things you do that you regret, it s the things you didn t do
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Um, I can think of a few things that I ve done and regretted…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Really…..like what?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hey y'all, watch this…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I always am more successful at fitness when all of us do it at the same time.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I spent 59 years developing this shape and I'm damn proud of it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back in high school I could outrun Forrest Gump, now I get winded just thinking about it…..


----------



## mojapitt

In high school I sucked at fitness also


----------



## bandit571

Says the inventor of the Mar-Tee-Que….

Seem to be getting a nasty thunderstorm rolling in, from the southwest of here…..DL, maybe? Lots of noise, and a big light show….


----------



## Festus56

Finally got started on the kitchen remodel job today. They got the thermostat replaced and heat turned on so at least it is nice temps. As far as the house it is a disaster. Looking around I discover the kitchen cabinets are not the only missing parts. The bathroom vanities and all the interior doors are missing as well.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I can't even fathom why they took all of that.


----------



## Festus56

Me either. Almost like they were going to remodel the whole house then just walked away. I do not know all the details but it sure is weird. Guess I will make a little money and not ask to many questions.


----------



## mojapitt

Is he able to file an insurance claim for it?


----------



## Festus56

Yes he did. Not sure he got enough to cover everything though.


----------



## Gene01

I've helped with a number of rehabs after renters trashed a place or after a repo. Lots of malicious damage, graffiti written with feces, they steal anything including plumbing fixtures AND the pipes, let alone appliances and doors.
Nothing surprises me. Humans can be unbelievable monsters.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds like this house when I bought it, here's a picture of the kitchen that I started with…..


----------



## mojapitt

And the people who do it feel they were mistreated somehow. They need to be mistreated.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm sure the bank wanted to mistreat them, as for me, I got a good deal on the house…..


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, if you are listening, are you doing Facebook broadcast today?


----------



## CharlesNeil

yes Monte ,, 12 noon EST


----------



## DanKrager

I must be reasonably fit…I can jump higher than the Empire State Building.

BCM is still wearing the same shirt?

Warm enough for shop work today. Customer inbound.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get up and start moving towards the shop….sometime today….Maybe.

Have a board picked out to cut and glue into a top for the bookcase…..just need to haul it to the shop. Face frame around the door…..or not…..Need to glue up a panel for the door itself….then see how much lumber is left over…

Anyone want to stop by and help out?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice sunny day here. 24° and maybe get to 38° later with wind.

Time to remove some laminate this morning so I can put on all new matching countertop.


----------



## bandit571

Top for the Bookcase part of the Project is now in the clamps









Well…it is a start for today…..need to haul more lumber to the shop, now. Hmmm…maybe AFTER Lunch?


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Marty, Stumpy is going to be in your neighborhood February 2-3. Stop by and see him.


----------



## bandit571

Hope Stumpy doesn't see his shadow…....


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Anyone want to stop by and help out?
> 
> - bandit571


Sure, Bandit-send me a plane ticket, and I'll be right over!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, the City of Portland has a new ship named after it! Commissioning ceremony will be 21 April 2018 in Portland.

(USS Portland LPD 27, Gulf of Mexico, 3 July 2017)









Not a very handsome ship, but you take what you can get!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte where would he be at those dates.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Dean, interesting boat. Looked it up and still don't understand how it's used. Any insights?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hey Dean, interesting boat. Looked it up and still don t understand how it s used. Any insights?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, the US Navy operates two distinct navies: the regular Navy, and the Gator Navy.

The regular Navy is what most people know about and understand. The Gator Navy is the subset of the Navy that transports and supports the USMC. The Gator Navy operates aircraft carriers for Marine helicopters and Ospreys, and ships such as USS Portland LPD 27 that land USMC troops and their equipment ashore during amphibious operations.

Here's one of the Gator Navy's aircraft carriers:

(USS Iwo Jima LHD 7)









I hope that makes sense, but ask away if you have any questions.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, Stumpy is going to be at the woodworking show in Indianapolis those dates. He's in the Sawstop booth.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, for military equipment, aesthetics are not as important as function.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I may make my way up there if the wifey wants to go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll stop by and see him, maybe he'll buy me a cold one…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Dean. I saw that the Portland carries a few of those amphibious hover craft. Your explanation makes it understandable, now.
I guess LSTs and "Ducks" are no longer in the inventory. :- ) My, how time flies.

On another topic, on this and several other WW forums, I see a number of guys soliciting opinions about different large, expensive machines. Sounds like our economy is getting healthy, again.


----------



## ssnvet

Dean…. sure they didn't name that tug boat after Portland, ME :^p

Freezing rain last night and they called a two hour delay for the kid's school. So my middle daughter had to drop off her younger sister and she skidded on the ice and rear ended a guy on the highway :^( No one was hurt, but we suspect the car is going to be a loss. Unfortunately, we decided not to insure it with collision coverage, as the blue book value was <$4K. Big growing up lesson for her. The officer didn't give her a ticket but did give her a talking to about not leaving enough space to the car ahead in bad weather. This is going to put a major crimp in their social life… and they're probably going to have to start riding the bus to school…. heaven forbid it :^o

Anybody heard from 74? I hope all is well up in the Maritimes.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah, makes me tired too. Going to have to talk to the SO and find out if I need to start getting to the gym at 6am instead of 4pm on some days. We'll see. going to get the punching bag hung back up in the basement I think too.

My other thought was wondering if I should get the lumber from Whit to make a new bench. I seem to do better with oak than I do with fir/pine. I don't know why though? I know that won't be cheap either. Wish I would've had the idea before now but he wasn't selling before now!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, for military equipment, aesthetics are not as important as function.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Understood.

Here are a few handsome ships:

(USS Constitution, Boston Harbor, 4 July 21014)









(USS Chicago CA 29, Mare Island, San Francisco, 20 December 1942)









(USS New Jersey BB 62, North Island, California, 8 January 1985)


----------



## Gene01

This is more my speed, Dean.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like Marty's boat


----------



## Gene01

It was ours….for a week…. last summer. Had to give it back, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you see the new USS Little Rock…...Canada's newest ship…..at least until the spring?
http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/navy-ships/a15841271/uss-little-rock-canada-ice/


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks for the article, Bill!

These Littoral Combat Ships are designed to operate in shallow, coastal waters-but apparently not icy ones….....!

By the way, many sailors refer to these ships as Little Crappy Ships…......


----------



## ssnvet

The good ship lollipop?

You call them ships, I call them targets….

Here's the king of the sea….










Goes where we want, when we want, and there aint nobody that can do a thing about it….


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Dean, Matt, that article worries me. Not the ice, but the lack of sufficient firepower.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty and AJ-*

If you're going to be in the area next Friday or Saturday, maybe we can do lunch somewhere near the show?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Bill, Dean, Matt, that article worries me. Not the ice, bu*t the lack of sufficient firepower*.
> 
> - Gene Howe


One of the reasons for the term Little Crappy Ships…......

By the way, lack of sufficient firepower isn't an issue with the ships in my post above.


----------



## bandit571

Had to close the shop for today….legs were cramping up….hammer thought my thumb was the end of a chisel…...lodged a splinter UNDER a fingernail…..(still there, too) Face frame is in the clamps, inspite of itself.

Film @2300…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Well that would be nice stumpy. But I don't know the area up there very well to recommend a lunch spot.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, gotta be some place near the woodworking show that serves pie


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw tried to fall apart today…..lower wheel was working it's way off the shaft. Had to clean the insides of the bandsaw as well….and change the blade. Old blade decided to stop cutting…..was making a wavy cut….had to joint all the sawn edges









Made a mess, too..









By the time I got four parts done. Laid out for some tenons….









Chopped a few mortises..









And got to the point I could spread some glue, and add a couple clamps..









Will let this sit overnight. Install it MAYBE in the morning? Might wait until afternoon, have errands to run in the morning…
Just another one of "them" days…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, are you coming to St. Louis this year?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte i know there is a good Japanese steakhouse up there that my buddy opened there used to be a game meat restaurant up there to. I will have to ask some cousins what is good up there. Just got to get the okay from the wifey to go. but if she goes she will want to go and see my family UHHHHHH.


----------



## bandit571

Can't get this $#


Code:


$$

# splinter out….grrr..

Need to figure out something for Supper…..sometime…


----------



## mojapitt

I have 2 regular squares here. You would think I could at least find 1! Arrrrrrrrgh


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Can you find the irregular square?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It'll be in the last place you look Monte.


----------



## bandit571

I wondered where those "extra" squares came from…..


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit,
There is hope for the splinter. Anyone remember which finger the long one went under the nail clear up to the knuckle? Well, I didn't see that little dark splinter until I took the picture! Just let it be for a day or so. When it's pussed up, then try…difficult ones usually pop right out.










DanK


----------



## robscastle

Wood splinters the bain of woodworkers!

Could be worse










Had to use my vice to get it out!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Yikes….........

(Candy's got a much stronger stomach than I do, dealing with this kind of thing at her ER….....!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

> *Marty and AJ-*
> 
> If you re going to be in the area next Friday or Saturday, maybe we can do lunch somewhere near the show?
> 
> - StumpyNubs





> Well that would be nice stumpy. But I don t know the area up there very well to recommend a lunch spot.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Not really much around the fair grounds except the normal fast food places, McDonalds, Wendy's, Taco Bell, Popeye Chicken. For a good sit down place, you'll hafta go a couple miles north to the Broad Ripple area, I know there's an O'Charley's up there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aristocrat Pub at 52nd & College is suppose to be a good place but I've never been there. It's a restored 1933 pub with a bunch of vintage stuff hanging around…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

We can drive a couple miles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lets do Aristocrat Pub then, it's a good casual place…..


----------



## bandit571

May have to soak the splinter out…..

May just wrap the finger up, for a day or two….got 90% of it out…it is that last little bit causing problems….

There is a town to the east, called Centerville, IN on Rt.40…...has a great sports bar. And about 10 Antique shops…and a large Antique Mall…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Come find me at the show around noon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I'll probably be there Friday, unless the wife wants to go, then we'll make it Saturday, I'll let you know…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## mojapitt

Good to hear from you Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

The temps have risen above freezing….
I can now move my fingers to type (hunt & peck) on the 'puter!!!


----------



## mojapitt

We're sitting at 32° right now. Supposed to be decent for a couple days.


----------



## DIYaholic

An Ice storm last night….
Rain this morning & early afternoon….
We're at 39 right now….
High of 25 tomorrow….
Yeah, winter ain't over yet!!!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Randy

We are at 28 right now Monte and sposed to be upper 40's tomorrow and Thursday. maybe get some melting done.


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to be mid 40s tomorrow and mid 50s Thursday.


----------



## mojapitt

Ice storms really suck


----------



## mojapitt

Woke up at 3:45 just to flag the trash.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read that winter is going to come back with a vengeance for February for the eastern 2/3 of the country.
Thanks for putting out the trash Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Are you going to run sawmill today Bill?


----------



## Gene01

ALERT

Zunaid81 post flagged as spam.

Now, back to your original programming.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> ALERT
> 
> Zunaid81 post flagged as spam.
> 
> Now, back to your original programming.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Ted is getting more and more creative.


----------



## Gene01

I'm tired of winter. Still 36 days left. 13 here. Supposed to rise 40 degrees today. I long for the days when ya hear " Boy, it's a hot one today" 
The river table is ready to have it's worm holes and cracks filled. Gonna go with epoxy and turquoise.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted's getting more bold. It's sadly a sign that many people fall for the pitch.


----------



## ssnvet

Well the car is totaled… but the only physical fallout was that both girls woke up with sore necks this a.m. (I didn't realize that the air bags deployed till I got home). They're bumming about losing their freedom and having to bum rides, curtail activities and heaven forbid… ride the school bus. Mrs. Mainiac and I are saying a prayer of thanks that we're not planting little white crosses on the road side.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, completely missed your earlier post about the girls accident. Cars are eventually replaceable, daughters aren't. Glad they will be ok. Experience is a brutal teacher some times.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I missed that earlier post too, scary stuff! Glad everyone is OK and the positive is a lesson can be learned. In this part of ohio following drivers like to maintain an absolute minimum following distance, 3' is waaaay too much around here. Reduces the possibility of generating a significant ∆V to keep the impact minimal. The bigger the truck, the more arrogant the driver in my neck of the woods!


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt Glad they are ok - if anything it just makes them appreciate their freedom more and probably learn that lesson at least for a bit.  I'm with Yeti - here in Cbus everybody takes following distance for granted. You leave enough, about 99% of the time someone will think you left that space for them to merge into at 75 mph. They usually learn to back off after the 2nd or 3rd snowfall…at least most folks.

@Bill are you jinxing us??? #comeonspring!

I'm ready for a mental health day….these excel formulas are killing my brain cells.

/EDIT/ I did get started on the fireplace mantle for the basement last night at Whits. Just got the plywood cut and one of the columns assembled. I got half of the other column assembled but needed to stop. realized I was rushing because it was late(6:30) and I needed to get home and Whit needed to go pick up his wife.


----------



## ssnvet

She was definitely driving too close for the conditions. there were 100 cars that went over that same icy stretch of road and stopped at the same light, and she was the only one that lost control and rear ended the car in front of her.

As parents, for years we have responded to the statement "it was an accident, I didn't mean for it to happen" that no one means for accidents to happen (that's why their called accidents)... but you have to mean for them not to happen (i.e. take precautions, leave early, drive slow, follow farther back, etc…). They never listen to anything we say, but I think that having the police officer tell them the same exact thing may have made an impact.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can't believe there ain't no spam left, guess I'll just have an egg sammich…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, are you turning columns???


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Up to 34° and mostly sunny. Hope for 47° and melting later.

Guess I was late for spam for breakfast too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Todays agenda is drawer boxes I think, milled up a bunch of stock for it yesterday. Gotta get some birch ply, maybe some hickory. Need to call 'lil Dan and see what he needs on a sheet goods order…..


----------



## Festus56

Today is a shop day for me. Going to rebuild and repair several raised panel doors and a drawer or two. Hope to have help tomorrow to hang all the upper cabinets in the kitchen.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, my kids are young and already don't listen. You're making me dread having to teach them to drive (correctly).


----------



## DonBroussard

> Beka, are you turning columns???


Marty-Beka is turning columns is Excel.

Current temp is 41F with a high of 57F expected. Not too bad.

I got my water turned back on yesterday. After the plumber is finished getting other customers' water live again, he will come back to address other issues that have raised their ugly heads, like systemic low pressure throughout the house. I've done all the troubleshooting I can do and I need some help.

Matt-It's all just stuff. Glad to hear the girl/s weren't injured or worse. I'm surprised that the vehicle was drivable after air bag deployment. I thought deployment locked out the ignition and other systems until the air bags were re-enabled.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, my work with Excel is jumping in my pick-up and accelerating to the big box store…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Are you going to run sawmill today Bill?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Very much determined to do so today Monte. I just got home from my sad chore of tearing apart the bar top I built. It wasn't as much trouble as I feared. Not sure how much I can salvage. I hope to at least save the expensive bar edge. The rest of my day will be devoted to the mill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that's bad and good news. Cars can be replaced, even if it takes a while to do so. In my years as a firefighter I've seen people walk away from terrible crashes more often than they used to thanks to airbags, but I still see terrible injuries and worse from seemingly minor accidents.


----------



## bandit571

Coming home from running errands…northbound on StRt 235…..tried to slow down to turn east bound on rt 47….slid right on by….made a turn around, and tried again…..intersection was glare ice…not good.

ABS light resets itself..then comes back on. Have a large hole in the right forearm…from digging a bug out. Left hand has two marks from a large spider bite…

Ground is turning white.."flurries" are a bunch of little white ice balls….that are piling up.

Might take the day off, from the wood shop….


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty no, these columns are square. Unfortunately in hind sight I should've put in some spacers to keep them square. They are 8" w x 6" deep x 46 1/4" high.

think I'm going to have to use sketchup to come up with some type of puzzle in progress storage. SO came in and about had my head last night. I looked at the puzzle this morning and Lily hadn't touched it but I haven't asked if the SO moved things. Might be a good/frustrating hand tool build. It is warm enough some days to dress up and go out to the shop so I may just have to. Way too much to get done out there as well.

Whit told me I could have all 10 sheets of 1/2" ply he has sitting in storage. It was too dark to really see what quality they were but I thought they might make good shop cabinet carcasses for a miter saw stand amongst other things. Storing them is a bit tough right now though. I'll have to figure something else as he is chomping at the bit to be done by May 1st if not sooner.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, no roadwork today-am feeling a little over-trained, so I need to skip a workout. I keep forgetting that I'm also trying to grow red blood cells and platelets, and being over-trained not only hampers my runs, but slows my progress growing cells, too.

It's interesting hearing other people's accounts of drivers following too closely and/or getting into your safety buffer-I thought it was just here that that happened…....

From the West side of Portland, there is only one major route into Portland, and it's usually bumper-to-bumper all the way down the Sylvan Hill. The usual situation is that the car in front of you speeds up temporarily and people speed up to follow, and then jam on the brakes when the car in front does jams on his.

What I try to do is to maintain an even speed, letting the gap in front of me expand and contract, with me maintaining a relatively even speed (say 10 MPH). What always seems to happen though, is that when my gap expands enough to get a car into it, someone takes that as an invitation to jump into my gap. When I slow down to expand my gap, and get back on my even speed, another car jumps into my gap…....

Because drivers here think that the fastest way to get downtown is to speed up, then jam on the brakes, they don't seem to subscribe to the even speed concept. Which forces me to either continually slow down to maintain my gap, or to play the speed up/jam on the brakes game.

Very frustrating…...

It's nice to know that I have company in other states!

Matt, glad the kids are ok! This will be a learning experience for them, and they'll do better in the future.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Drilling 6 holes 3/4" wide thru 1/4" steel was the hardest thing I've done in a long time. Now I just need to roll a log on there and jack it up…...after lunch.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Question for you guys:

Does anyone have a good method of removing odors from a car? I purchased a new (for me) car awhile back, and the previous owner smoked in the car. I've got most of the smell out, mainly from just airing it out. But there is a little lingering odor.

I checked with one of the local auto detailing places, which uses ozone, UV, and other exotic treatments to remove odors, but they want $400! I can get a lot of Fabreze for 400 bucks!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Pack the interior solid with aromatic cedar saw dust for a month, it'll smell nothing like smoke ever again!


----------



## mojapitt

I have seen cloth bags ofchips/shavings used as air freshener


----------



## Gene01

Dean, Ozium, either the gel or spray, does a good job with smoke odor. Outdoor scent Febreeze would be a second choice. You can put a tub of the Ozium gel under a seat and just leave it.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt-It s all just stuff. Glad to hear the girl/s weren t injured or worse. I m surprised that the vehicle was drivable after air bag deployment. I thought deployment locked out the ignition and other systems until the air bags were re-enabled.
> - Don Broussard


She sat with the car idling for a minute, and then pulled off the road and shut down when she noticed the motor was making unhappy noises. Car was toed from the scene and PD gave girls rides to school.

My youngest said her finger was out of joint at the knuckle and bent at an odd angle so she pulled it out and reset it herself :^o She doesn't want to get it looked at.


----------



## rhybeka

dumb question. If I put in a ridge vent along the length of the roof, should I still have a 12×12 vent on either side of the shed?


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean does it have a cabin filter if so change it. I bought my car from a storage until that went default and mine smelled like weed every time I turned the heat on for a year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, if you will not have an attic space, you do not want a ridge vent.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So, it happened. I milled a shingle oak log. I also killed my glasses. My log loader worked perfectly. Also my log skidder setup worked perfectly with the tractor.


----------



## mojapitt

Very awesome Bill


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks guys-I'll try changing the cabin filter and the Ozium and go from there.

AJ, I'm sure you got home pretty relaxed after a long drive, huh…......?! Reminds me of a movie I saw awhile back, about an airline called Royalty Air: (sung to "We Are Family" by Sisters Sledge)

"We are Royalty. Fly'n just as high as can be."


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can put some dishes of baking soda in there too. It will adsorb the odors.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean it was bad enough that the second winter I told the wife if it smells like weed again I'm calling my cop buddy to run the dog through it. And nothing relaxing as I'm allergic to the stuff so not fun times.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty no, these columns are square.- rhybeka


What!!! Can't ya git more creative then that???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' good Bill, I need a log skidder… and a loader… and a…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> @Marty no, these columns are square.- rhybeka
> 
> What!!! Can t ya git more creative then that???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You tell her, Marty!

Should have gone with some classical Greek columns, with Corinthian capitols.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty this log skidder is very simple. Just some golf cart wheels on an axle about 36" long. With your smaller tractor you might be better off with a log arch.


----------



## Festus56

Good deal Bill. Nice to have everything running the way it was planned. Only damage was to the glasses? I usually have to leave a mark somewhere on my face when I do that.


----------



## Gene01

That cut is mighty fine, Bill. 
How'd ya crater your specs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had set the glasses down on the concrete so I could load the log. When I went back to get them they were in many pieces. I'm not sure who stepped on them. Did I mention I was working all alone today. )


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, cabin air filter is changed.










Yikes…................


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Stumpy, stop licking your keyboard! I see you on Facebook.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Icky, Dean. Pine needle is a nice touch.


----------



## Gene01

Is the forum's search function working for you guys?


----------



## bandit571

> Well, cabin air filter is changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes…................
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Anything moving in there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Is the forum s search function working for you guys?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Stand by….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seems like it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Well, cabin air filter is changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes…................
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Anything moving in there?
> 
> - bandit571


Well if it is, I ain't gonna go look for it….....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey Bill, how did you get that screen shot and get it posted?

You know how out of the loop I am these days…......


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean that really needed a change. Looks like it was time hopefully that helps some


----------



## DonBroussard

Dean-From here, it looks like you could sprinkle some tomato seeds in that old filter, sprinkle it with water and have an instant garden. It even has rows already!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Had a shop accident the other day. Could have severed a finger. Got it on video. You know you want to watch it, so here it is...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hate it when the chisel gets in the way of the thumb…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean that really needed a change. Looks like it was time hopefully that helps some
> 
> - diverlloyd


Thanks-I hope so!

Bandit wanted it check for bugs, so I think I mail it to him tomorrow….......!


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy that wouldn't happen if you smacked the edge of your chisel with a hammer before you use them.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^That's funny!!!!

I said it over there too, ChiselStop! But yeah, that could have been nasty.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean-From here, it looks like you could sprinkle some tomato seeds in that old filter, sprinkle it with water and have an instant garden. It even has rows already!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Well, maybe Bandit will plant some when he gets it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, it's a screen shot with my iPad.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL It's the wife's choice as to what the mantle looks like - it's in her craft room. The fireplace works but it is mainly decorative since I'm pretty certain it's been grandfathered in code wise a few times. She eventually wants to put in a gas insert.

@Bill congrats! and that sucks about your glasses. Thanks about the ridge vent. Guess I'll be ok just putting in a 12×12 vent.

not much to say. got to talk through the shed schedule with the wife at dinner. We're set to see how much the bank will give us in equity in June so I can start the concrete work, and, if I choose to have someone build it, get on a wait list. Still trying to get a materials list together and see if I have enough folks that could make it to do a 'barn' raising.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> LOL It s the wife s choice as to what the mantle looks like
> - rhybeka


Sometimes ya just gotta jump in there with both feet and show 'em what you can do…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and I got gas valves if you wanna go that route…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Bill.

But what I'm asking is, which button on my laptop do I press to get the screen shot? Also, how do I get it in JPEG format??

(Just so you'll know, if it's made after 1980, I probably need some help with it. For instance, my car is a 2014 model, and I didn't know it had a cabin air filter…..........)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Windows 10 - Press Windows + PrtScn on keyboard
The screenshot is saved in Pictures\Screenshots


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

One round trip to the shop….face frame is out of the clamps, glue joints sanded…then back up the steps…heading for a Nitro pill…...not doing so good, today….

For Monte: Youtube: Hot Tuna: Funky #7…..ever hear a Bass guitar GROWL?


----------



## boxcarmarty

And if yer in a 1981 Buick, you can do this by holding the accelerator peddle to the floor and turning the trunk lock…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Marty!










Man, I'm really gett'n in the 20th Century now!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Dean! I'm so proud of you.


----------



## bandit571

All of my Mountain Dews are in the back of the van…..three 24 packs…..Craig drove the van to work, BEFORE I could unload the cases….grrrrrr.


----------



## mojapitt

I would have been here sooner, but I stopped to read all of the posts tonight. Whew


----------



## Festus56

Hope it don't freeze Bandit. That would be a mess.

Wondering where you were Monte. Marty and Dean had to fill in for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Router planer, fun stuff


----------



## mojapitt

Progress on barroom


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Good job Dean! I'm so proud of you.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill!

One of these days, I might upgrade from my rotary-dial phone!


----------



## diverlloyd

I made a mess at Kroger tonight. All I wanted was a quart of eddys spamoni icecream. Opened the door grabbed a quart let the door go and they had a rack hanging on the door of chocolate syrup and caramel syrup. Well the rack fell off and about a dozen of each bottle hit the ground in a explosion of glass,chocolate and caramel. Luckily when I backed up to get away from the mess I didn't knock over the round metal rack that was also full of the jars. So I went and found someone to help clean it up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Router planer, fun stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Is it buried?


----------



## Festus56

I think Montes mess would be easier to clean up AJ but those router planes do make a big mess.


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dews are now in the house…..safe and sound.

Was in Kroger's today…...noticed they are selling Hamm's in cans…..$4.99/6 pak…..grew up drinking Hamm's…was a LOT better than that watery Stroh's stuff…


----------



## bandit571

Face frame is 1/8" narrower than the bookcase….will need to add a strip to one edge….Grrrrr.

Top and the FF will get counter-bored screws to attach. Maybe a spot of glue, too. Might just have enough Ash left over, to build the door…. Hopefully, things will be the right size…..


----------



## mojapitt

Other bartop picture


----------



## bandit571

Glued a strip to one edge of the face frame…..will need to rip a second strip, and glue that on…tomorrow…


----------



## bandit571

One minute I am freezing….the next I am roasting…..the next I am running for the bathroom…..going to be a long night….


----------



## mojapitt

> One minute I am freezing….the next I am roasting…..the next I am running for the bathroom…..going to be a long night….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, take care of yourself. Sounds like you have the flu or are going through menopause.


----------



## DanKrager

Monte has a wooden floor!

...loose, but wooden.

DanK


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I made a mess at Kroger tonight. All I wanted was a quart of eddys spamoni icecream. Opened the door grabbed a quart let the door go and they had a rack hanging on the door of chocolate syrup and caramel syrup. Well the rack fell off and about a dozen of each bottle hit the ground in a explosion of glass,chocolate and caramel. Luckily when I backed up to get away from the mess I didn t knock over the round metal rack that was also full of the jars. So I went and found someone to help clean it up.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I would have just grabbed a spoon.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Was in Kroger s today…...noticed they are selling Hamm s in cans…..$4.99/6 pak…..grew up drinking Hamm s…was a LOT better than that watery Stroh s stuff…
> 
> - bandit571


A lot of the cheap old beers are coming back. The hipster crowd thinks it's cool. PBR, Hamms, Schlitz, Rainier, Coors Banquet, Miller High Life…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Stumpy and all other Nubbers.

Temperatures in the 50s today with 50 mph winds. Nature just can't behave itself.


----------



## mojapitt

How is your injury Stumpy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to go to Krogers and get the essentials, beer, chocolate syrup, caramel syrup…..


----------



## mojapitt

We don't have Krogers here


----------



## Gene01

> (Just so you ll know, if it s made after 1980, I probably need some help with it. For instance, my car is a 2014 model, and I didn t know it had a cabin air filter…..........)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Looks like the previous owner didn't know either.
Dean, we have a 2016. Mice crawled up into the engine compartment, built a nest, had babies who died. As part of the defumigation project, I spent a good two hours looking for that cabin air filter. Even tore out the glove box. Come to find out, there ain't one. 
Bro. got here from WY to pick up his rifle case. Brought some olive wood for the next one. We'll be delivering it in August. Got a river table and a few other things to finish before starting on the new case. Thinking raised panel lid with an inlay of a stag head.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice chunk 'o wood Monte…..


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Gene. I want to see your inlay process.


----------



## mojapitt

It's just 2 boards Marty.

If you haven't made a setup for router planer, you may want to after your sawmill is going. Great (but slow) way to smooth large slabs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> If you haven t made a setup for router planer, you may want to after your sawmill is going. Great (but slow) way to smooth large slabs.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I figure I'd give bandit some gas money and a Mountain Dew and let him bring his aircraft carrier over…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, what size bit do you have??? You can get some pretty big ones for smoothing…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

Stumpy, I feel your pain. I have left more DNA on my projects with my chisels then any other tool I have.

Cheap beer making a comeback? I had my share in my younger days. Shmitts, goebels, falls city, rolling rock and the cheapest of all, beer. Beer was in a white can and only had beer wrote on it. Talk about bad, I had a friend stop by and I asked he wanted a beer, he said sure, I got him one and he said, "that's OK buddy, I think I'll pass". I can't leave off "kroger cost cutter beer". Yellow can with scissors on it.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a 1-1/2" bit and a 2" bit. I generally use the 1-1/2" one. The other covers more area, but it bogs down even my big router. I only go about 1/8"-1/16" deep on a pass.


----------



## mojapitt

It has long been said that there's DNA on every piece here.


----------



## mojapitt

There should be gloves made out of bandaids.


----------



## bandit571

Or…chain mail…


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, here's my setup for router planer


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, here I sit at the auto repair place. I thought I could avoid this by buying a new truck, but Cindy has a car and when it has problems guess who has to sit with it.

My grandpa used to drink BEER in a white can.


----------



## mojapitt

$3 a case. Very popular when I was in college.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Well, here I sit at the auto repair place. I thought I could avoid this by buying a new truck, but Cindy has a car and when it has problems guess who has to sit with it.
> 
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Be sure to have them check the cabin air filter…..........!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Dean.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice sunny going to be 47° day here.

I use a 1 1/2" bit for my router plane. It does take alot of passes on big projects but does a nice job of flattening.

Sure glad I did not go to college. I went to work and make money so I could buy good beer. Never had to go cheap.


----------



## bandit571

Posting a PIP…









Going to be a tall one….standing right beside the bandsaw….
Top has a cove detail…









Brackets to hold the bookcase to the base..









Then slide the bookcase into place..









And fasten it down….


----------



## CFrye

> Other bartop picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, it took a few double takes to see the splits and figure out why one side of an obvious bookmatched pair was wider than the other!
Beer=yuk! Never acquired a taste for the stuff.
Home visit with Mom and the physical therapist went Ok yesterday. She needs to work on crab walking through the narrow bathroom doorway and focus on the act of walking (not what she's gonna do when she gets there-she was easily distracted). We need to install one grab bar in the bathroom and do something to the front walkway/stoop to alleviate 2 fairly big steps.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, when I am done today they will be matched and the same size. It's all part of the master plan.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You'll never believe what I ran across… Stay tuned for details…..


----------



## mojapitt

Did you ruin a tire when you ran across it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

A tire would be well worth it for this…..


----------



## HerbC

Did it go "Thump, thump" when you ran across it? Might be a speed bump… I hate those!

Herb


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy good to hear about your Mom. I need to install grab bars in our bathroom as well so 

@Marty waiting and on edge!

had minimal shop time last night. got the nail holes filled on the SO's jewelry cabinet and left it to dry so I can sand/paint today. I also played some more with the dovetail jig I bought from Lee Valley. it's…different and of course being a lefty is not helping when reading instructions. I think I'm going to try Stumpy's method tonight and see how I fair….after watching the video another five times.


----------



## ssnvet

> dumb question. If I put in a ridge vent along the length of the roof, should I still have a 12×12 vent on either side of the shed?
> - rhybeka


It depends on how you frame the ceiling (if there is one) and how you do your insulation. The goal is to avoid heat rising through the roof and melting snow, which then drips down to the eve, where it has cold surface under it and freezes. This causes ice dams and ice stalactites. Then the future water pools at the ice dam, until the level rises to where it then gets under the shingles and you get a shower on top of your table saw. If you have a ceiling with insulation in it, and attic space above, and if you intend to put the insulation in the ceiling, then you want the attic space to be cold so that the underside of the roof stays cold. The way you do this is to vent the attic. Vents mounted high in the gable ends allow warm air to escape. Vents at the eves allow cold air in to replace the warm air. Ridge vents accomplish the same thing as gable end vents and are usually done on hip roofs where there is no gable end. I think gable end vents perform better and are more reliable. Ridge vents can get buried in snow and rendered useless, and they are often not installed correctly and never vent properly.


----------



## ssnvet

> So, it happened. I milled a shingle oak log. I also killed my glasses. My log loader worked perfectly. Also my log skidder setup worked perfectly with the tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Glad to see you have your log handling set up working…. looks very functional. Do you have forks for the tractor? I highly recommend them. They'll save your back 100x over when handling heavy slabs, or if you mill beams/cants. You might even be able to pick the software logs and bypass the jack lift operation.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gads! 170 posts behind.


----------



## rhybeka

> dumb question. If I put in a ridge vent along the length of the roof, should I still have a 12×12 vent on either side of the shed?
> - rhybeka
> 
> It depends on how you frame the ceiling (if there is one) and how you do your insulation. The goal is to avoid heat rising through the roof and melting snow, which then drips down to the eve, where it has cold surface under it and freezes. This causes ice dams and ice stalactites. Then the future water pools at the ice dam, until the level rises to where it then gets under the shingles and you get a shower on top of your table saw. If you have a ceiling with insulation in it, and attic space above, and if you intend to put the insulation in the ceiling, then you want the attic space to be cold so that the underside of the roof stays cold. The way you do this is to vent the attic. Vents mounted high in the gable ends allow warm air to escape. Vents at the eves allow cold air in to replace the warm air. Ridge vents accomplish the same thing as gable end vents and are usually done on hip roofs where there is no gable end. I think gable end vents perform better and are more reliable. Ridge vents can get buried in snow and rendered useless, and they are often not installed correctly and never vent properly.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks Matt! gable end vents it is! And thanks for the explanation  I've almost got my walls done up in sketchup and trying to figure out how to lay out the roof trusses.


----------



## ssnvet

> Mice crawled up into the engine compartment, built a nest, had babies who died. As part of the defumigation project, I spent a good two hours looking for that cabin air filter. Even tore out the glove box. Come to find out, there ain t one.


BTDT…. and as many of you know… I HATE MIECES TO PIECES!!! Got three more in the barn traps with the thaw last week…. I think I have to be over 50 since I started in November.


----------



## ssnvet

> $3 a case. Very popular when I was in college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm not kraft beer snob, but even I have never stooped quite that low. Quart bottles of Blatz was the benchmark for my miss spent teens. We used to call it getting Blatzted.

If I ever see a case of Strohs however (I'm told AB bought the name, but only markets it regionally in the mid-west), I'll have to pick one up for the sake of memory. The massive Strohs brewery used to be in Detroit and I can remember watching video of the demo on the evening news. WRIF (Detroit's #1 rock station) did some musical parodies about "after the brewery was gone" to the tune of the Eagles' song "Boys of Summer". Really funny stuff!


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy if I go up to the show it will be on Saturday.


----------



## Gene01

> Very cool Gene. I want to see your inlay process.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I'll use a purchased template. No skill involved. Unless it's turning on the router.

I don't drink much beer but when I do, it's whatever Phyl brings home. She's eclectic in her beer choices.
No cans, though.


----------



## bandit571

Then there was those little green bottles…..7oz "Little Kings".......


----------



## bandit571

Almost too nice a day outside, to do any shop work….might hit the 50s, tomorrow?

I suppose I had better get the blog up-dated…today?


----------



## diverlloyd

50 today 60 tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Marty is playing with whatever he ran across


----------



## DIYaholic

> I think Marty is playing with whatever he ran across
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That or he is in police custody….
For running into a pedestrian!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry, I didn't want to jinx myself. I just bought an Excalibur Panel Saw Slide. When I seen it in an on-line auction earlier, I took over the bid at $15. The auction closed the first time at $40. It then reset the clock at 2 minutes and closed the second time at $60. It reset the clock again at 2 minutes and closed the third time at $100. I just got off the phone with the auction company and let them know that I am one pi$$ed off bidder… I am a happy winner at $100…..


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Marty, you suck


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

My table saw is fixin' to take up even more real estate then it already does, I may need to knock out a wall…..


----------



## mojapitt

I know money is pretty tight for you Marty. I am willing to give you your money back for it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I always knew you had my back Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also hold the bid on a 20hp Kohler motor and some other things, as far as I'm concerned, they can have them…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, I can easily tell by looking at your apparatus that I have no idea how it's used.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I can easily tell by looking at your apparatus that I have no idea how it s used.
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## ssnvet

Marty… is it you I see cutting up a lot of big panels in my crystal ball?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, what would it cost new?


----------



## mojapitt

58° with 60 mph wind gusts. Nature at its finest


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I do not have forks yet. I will get them soon. I've been looking for them on CL intermittently.

Just came home with red oak to rebuild the bar. May do that tomorrow. We shall see. Think I'm going to t&g the boards this time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good find Marty. Those auction extensions really annoy me too. Soft closings…..is another word for screwing me over.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, what would it cost new?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


$1500.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty… is it you I see cutting up a lot of big panels in my crystal ball?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, I now have a choice between my table saw and my panel saw…..


----------



## mojapitt

That panel saw would be great for a cabinet maker


----------



## bandit571

Motivation just ran out…..got the four pieces for the door frame milled…..still need a few mortises chopped….Managed, somehow, to figure out what size panel to glue up….Called it a day….I'm whoopped…


----------



## Gene01

I got it! Thanks, Marty. Sweet deal, buddy.


----------



## mojapitt

When do you get it Marty?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> That panel saw would be great for a cabinet maker
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If only we knew one of those.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just cooked about 4 pounds of chicken for dinner. Someone needs to come eat with us.


----------



## mojapitt

Did you get Cindy's car fixed Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd been anxiously awaiting an auction for a sawmill company. It finally opened. What a bunch of junk. No mill, not that I needed one. No tools. Just some lumber and junk.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Did you get Cindy s car fixed Bill?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She's taking it in to the dealer in the AM. Only the dealer can work it n CVT transmission. They are giving her a loaner. No telling what that will be. last time it was a big truck.


----------



## mojapitt

For Candy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just saw a post on Facebook that said Andy had some seizures this morning and is in the hospital. Prayers were asked for. They said there is no new cancer.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bill. He's got 'em.


----------



## mojapitt

From Andy's wife;

Stable but can't verbalize. Getting a MRI tonite or tomorrow. Upping his seizure meds.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> When do you get it Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Tomorrow between 8-4…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, busy day today…....

Got a lot of running around done, including picking up a can of Ozium to try to deodorize the car with. I hoping this does the trick, as the Fabreze just seems to cover up the odor for a few days, then it comes back. Funny, that their commercials say that Fabreze "destroys the odor-causing particles" but doesn't really seem to. May have to have my attorney take legal action…......

Becky, if I'm in Ohio this summer, I'll help you with your barn raising. You're buying the pizza….....!

Marty, that's quite a tablesaw. I'd have to set it in place, then build the shop around it….....!

Bill, the place here that charges $400 to deodorize cars, provides loaner Mercedes at 5 bucks a day-maybe Cindy will get one of those. Those CLK 230's are damned nice! When I win the lottery, I'm driving one!

So you guys know how out of the loop I am these days, and that if it doesn't have knobs or buttons, or levers, I probably don't know how to operate it. And that I still have a rotory-dial phone?

Well, here she is, in all her glory!










Bet you thought I was kidding, didn't you…........?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess I should have read Bill's post before I picked up chicken fer dinner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Prayers headin' out for Andy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, that phone is a fad. It'll never catch on.


----------



## mojapitt

We're having Russian "pie". Meat, cabbage and potato and mushroom. Actually very tasty.


----------



## DanKrager

Monte, how many times are you prepared to rebuild that bar top with the big miter joint? I believe you will save yourself a lot of trouble and headache (unless you want them) if you design another type of joint. It's very rare to see a miter bigger than 3" survive over time if made of solid wood. it's the slight seasonal movement of wood that is the miter killer. If one plank runs past the end of the other and is secured breadboard fashion where movement is allowed, then you might win. You could, of course, bury the whole thing in acrylic…

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

Dan, it's for my cousin. They have been warned about the hazards. I also told them that I probably wouldn't be in the area much longer if there's issues.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All of our normal phones are cordless. When the power goes out we plug in this beauty.


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't had a landline in about 10 years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I haven t had a landline in about 10 years.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's tempting Monte. 5 years ago our cell phones didnt work at all. Now they are almost perfect. Still reasons to keep the landline though. Occasionally Liam spends a short time at home by himself. He needs to be able to dial 911.


----------



## diverlloyd

Best well wishes to Andy and his family.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dan I'll take you up on it.  we have some darn good pizza here too! I like NYC's better but this will suffice.

Oh no, Andy!  praying!

@Monte sounds reeeeeally tasty!

I'm going to try to figure out how to 'build' trusses/rafters in sketchup. wish me luck!


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, building them is simple. Making them even is essential.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Make some kind of jig to help line each one up exactly the same.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Around here you hafta show the specs for the trusses to get the permit…..


----------



## mojapitt

Manufactured trusses here are required for residential and commercial buildings. What Beka is building wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bandit571

> Well, busy day today…....
> 
> Got a lot of running around done, including picking up a can of Ozium to try to deodorize the car with. I hoping this does the trick, as the Fabreze just seems to cover up the odor for a few days, then it comes back. Funny, that their commercials say that Fabreze "destroys the odor-causing particles" but doesn t really seem to. May have to have my attorney take legal action…......
> 
> Becky, if I m in Ohio this summer, I ll help you with your barn raising. You re buying the pizza….....!
> 
> Marty, that s quite a tablesaw. I d have to set it in place, then build the shop around it….....!
> 
> Bill, the place here that charges $400 to deodorize cars, provides loaner Mercedes at 5 bucks a day-maybe Cindy will get one of those. Those CLK 230 s are damned nice! When I win the lottery, I m driving one!
> 
> So you guys know how out of the loop I am these days, and that if it doesn t have knobs or buttons, or levers, I probably don t know how to operate it. And that I still have a rotory-dial phone?
> 
> Well, here she is, in all her glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you thought I was kidding, didn t you…........?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I remember having one just like that…back when we only needed 4 digits for a phone number….Still have a landline…..but it is not a "Party Line"......


----------



## mojapitt

The old neighborhood gossips loved party lines


----------



## Mean_Dean

I wonder if kids these days would know how to operate a rotory-dial phone…....


----------



## rhybeka

> Around here you hafta show the specs for the trusses to get the permit…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


yeah pretty sure I have to do that here, which is why I'm trying to do them in sketchup. still not sure if i'm going to build them or buy them from menards prefab'd. since my floor will be concrete I can't just nail scraps to the floor to make a jig and pull them up when done.

getting there, I think -


----------



## GaryC

Sure hope things take a turn for the BETTER for Andy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Only was gone a few hours and was about 60 posts behind.

Hope the best for Andy. He has had enough rough times !!

Ok Dean here is a phone for you. This came out of our ranch house in 1973 when we finally got dial service. We were on a party line with 16 other ranches at the time. I was a junior in high school then. It currently sits in my living room for a conversation piece. Wonder how many people know how these work?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, I know that if you put your fingers on the screws and turn the crank you get a good jolt. There used to be one in my grandmas house. My uncles would put their hands on the phone and we would be forced to hold hands with them and I would get a shock thru them.


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's a great phone, Mark!

Interestingly enough, I have two of them.

My parents acquired them before I was born, and we had them in the downstairs room. After my parents died, I was to inherit one, and my brother was to inherit the other. He didn't want his, so I now have both of them. They're in my spare room, buried under some things, but if you want, I'll dig one out and post a photo.

They're made out of QSWO, which as a woodworker, I appreciate and admire.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, I just remembered that Tommy Mac's dream workshop build (Season 7) is available on his website. The episodes could give you some insight into building your shop.

Here's the link to the first episode.

(Yes I know I gett'n old-it's the phone that gave me away, isn't it…...?!)


----------



## Festus56

I thought about restoring mine but decided to leave it as it always was. Some quality wood and woodworking there. Has a patent date of 1901 and was built in 1928.

They do have a jolt for sure. Especially when you are sitting on the stock rack of a truck trying to splice a broken wire and one of the neighbors decide to call someone. Even after letting everyone know we were going to be working on it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mark - I hear those old phones can really help you with bringing bunches of fish home.

Andy and Carol - Sending good thoughts your way.

Monte - Nice huge miter joint. I braced one like from the bottom when we built a sassafras bar top. It's held up pretty well.


----------



## Festus56

I have heard that Don. Never seen it done but am sure it would work.


----------



## CFrye

> For Candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thank you!!

Andy and Carol, God love you guys! Just be held!




View on YouTube



> ...but it is not a "Party Line"......
> 
> - bandit571


Co-worker was reading off the "older than dirt" quiz to a few of us. We had to explain "Party Line" to the Physician's Assistant on duty.



> I wonder if kids these days would know how to operate a rotory-dial phone…....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


No.




View on YouTube


----------



## rhybeka

> Becky, I just remembered that Tommy Mac s dream workshop build (Season 7) is available on his website. The episodes could give you some insight into building your shop.
> 
> Here s the link to the first episode.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


LOL I watched those episodes when they came out on WOSU. I'd kind of forgotten about them. Thanks Dean! His build is a bit more complicated than mine but it's worth a look


----------



## rhybeka

Morning ll - TGIF


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Hope everyone ends the week on a happy note


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Another warm day on tap.
Gonna make some plaques for Liam's Boy Scouts using sycamore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', I'm gonna… well… um…..


----------



## Gene01

Those old crank phones were good for catching fish. No bait needed.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…. and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

Monte…. If you put a plywood spline in that miter joint, I'd think it would help a great deal.

Bill… see if you can buddy up with a maintenance man at an industrial factory. OSHA requires fork truck forks to be trashed when they are bent even the smallest amount. I got slightly bent forks from the scrap metal bin at work and had a friend fabricate a quick disconnect mounting plate to attach them to my tractor. Best thing I ever did for the tractor. I swap forks and bucket in a ~ 1 min.

Beka… You want to either frame the roof with rafters and a ridge board and collar ties every other pair, or you want to use trusses. When framing with trusses, there is no collar tie. When framing with rafters. you support the continuous ridge board at each gable end and then pre-cut the rafters with a miter at the top, and a birdsmouth at the bottom… making sure that they are all cut so that the crown is up. Framing a small shed with rafters should be very easy, and if your not sure how to size the rafter members, you can use the span calculator at the American Wood Council web site (that's the organization that provides the tables used in most of the major building codes… BOCA, IBC, etc…)

Also, to my eye, your walls look short. You want the ceiling height to be 7' 6" min. (preferably 8'). And make sure you use a double header on your load bearing walls (you can frame all the walls with a single header, then when you stand them up, add the double header and create a lap joint at the corners with it).

I think you'll find the cost difference between 7-6 and 8 ft. to be pennies and idealy, you want to minimize ripping the plywood sheathing if you can. So if you have a 2x PT sill, and a double 2x header, take 4.5" off of your 96" wall hight, and that's how long you want to cut your studs. you can often buy studs that come pre-cut to 91.5" and that will save you 50 cross cuts, and no ripping the plywood sheathing.

ETA… I made my own trusses on my house similar to how you described, using plywood gussets, and I will never do so again. My framing crew had to rip several of them apart and re-do them and at their hourly rate, I didn't save a penny.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debating on goin' down around Gnaw Bone to an auction tomorrow, nothin' exciting, but plenty of rust…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….fellow Humans, and Randy…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, good to know on those OSHA rejected forks, now we just gotta find some…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty there's really a place called Gnaw Bone?

@Matt thanks for the explanation! The walls are 8' - well more with the top and bottom plates - SU says 8'3" 1/16 without the second top plate. my pictures probably didn't show enough. I also still have to frame out the corners properly too. 
/EDIT/ I think I'll probably buy my trusses from Menards. They build to order and it's only about $635 to have them done. Well worth the time imo. I just need to make sure I order the correct size!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty there s really a place called Gnaw Bone?
> 
> - rhybeka


Yep, half way between Beanblossom and Stone Head…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty if you go to gnaw one you should drive over to Colombia and eat at sirloin stockade. It's a buffet and they have pie.


----------



## diverlloyd

Columbus not Colombia.


----------



## ssnvet

> 8 3" 1/16
> - rhybeka


As much as I'm all for extra head room, that's going to require you to rip a 3" strip of plywood sheathing to cover the exterior of the walls (4.5" when you double up your headers). That's going to be odd. If you go with it, put the strip in the middle. Don't put the strip at the top, or else your header will not be adequately tied to the studs and you risk having the roof blow off. I understand that you're not in hurricane country, but you never know.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours in the shop, this morning…I am whooped. 









Should have turned that fan on….I'm soaked….I only used that one plane..









Made a pile like this…3 times…ankle deep in Ash shavings….Some of the boards needed face planed…









To get them flat…..was finally able to spread a bit of glue..









And add a couple cauls to pull things flat….camera battery is now in it's charger….
Started with two planks…both needed crosscut for length ( 4 pieces..) and one needed resawn for width…

Everything I try to move…cramps….might have worked a bit too hard, today? 
Nah….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice sunny day out today.

Cabinets all installed yesterday. Now need to get some laminate installed after I make a new 30" top.

Just as I was finishing yesterday the guy came and found me, wanted me to pick up more doors and drawers from 2 more houses that need repaired. I now have 10 drawers and 4 raised panel doors in the shop in addition to the 7 I have been working on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back from picking up my goods, had a truckload…..









Bonus with the Excalibur, found a Delta Uni-Fence in with the mess…..









Couple of 1200lb wenches and enough steel to build a log carrier…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Nice haul, Marty!


----------



## mojapitt

You have a busy weekend coming Marty


----------



## Festus56

Marty did anyone tell you yet that "You Suck" ? But it is great to get great deals !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Was out for my roadwork this morning-into a pretty stiff breeze again. Haven't made any progress in about a week and a half. Getting pretty tired of running into the wind constantly…......... Grrr….......

But I guess the wind blows more often this time of year, so I'll just have to endure it. It's just a little frustrating right now…..

There's a nearby school with a track-which would negate the wind. I would have a tailwind then a headwind, then tailwind, and so on. So the wind would effectively be cancelled out. But with school security paranoia these days, I'm sure they wouldn't let me run on the track in the morning. I could run on it during the summer, when school's out, but that time of the year, the wind doesn't blow. I think somebody Upstairs doesn't like me right now. Maybe I was a bad person in a previous life?

Ok, enough of the whining already!

Tried the Ozium in the car this morning. Directions say a 1-second spray will clear out a room 10' X 14' X 8', so I figure that a 1/2 second spray should suffice for the car. But honestly, can that be correct? a 1-second spray for a living room? Will keep you all posted.

The phones discussion yesterday got me thinking that my spare room should be next on the list of rooms to clear out. I hardly go in there, so I kinda forgot about it. An age thing, probably! So I'll be spending some time in there today. Becky, how's your spare room looking…....?

Have a great day, All!


----------



## Gene01

Dean, go get the canned Ozium gel. Open it and set it under a front seat. The spray lasts about like Febreeze..


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, sure-fire way to get rid of that odor. Leave a dead fish in the back seat for a week. Problem solved.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, go get the canned Ozium gel. Open it and set it under a front seat. The spray lasts about like Febreeze..
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, I already picked up the spray can. I'll try using it until it's gone, and if that doesn't solve the problem, I'll try the gel.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean our spare room isn't horrible. I could be better though.  Basement is first on the list.

@Matt I'll take some more precise measurements in SU - that did seem a bit odd of a number! I just know I made the internal studs at an even 8'. so with the sill plate, the bottom plate, and two top plates that should put it at 8'6" - though the sill plate doesn't really count sooo 8' 4.5" ? I guess just more of a reason to have Tuff Sheds or Beach Barns do my building and provide plans


----------



## bandit571

Went on a "Walkabout" to the two Antique Stores downtown…...twisted my knee crossing a street,,,,put a damper on things….









Didn't even look at the price tag…









Stanley #72….price tag said $200..plus tax..









Second store has this sign, to tell you where the Rust Hunt stuff is…









Can of bits…..









In need of an axe to grind?









Maybe a little red vise….









Who you gonna call? 









This gray thing was a workbench @ $225+ tax…..even has a fancy planing stop..









I didn't spend a penny, just went looking around….that Stanley #72?









Had a bunch of friends…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, so I've been cleaning out the spare room, and have created a path to the phones.

Here they are-check out that ray fleck on the phone on the right!










And as special bonus for you guys, I also inherited my parents two candlestick phones that had been made into lamps. (Brother didn't want his, so I have both of them, also.)


----------



## Mean_Dean

This just in:

Apparently you can train mosquitos to stay away from you.

Gotta love a trainable mosquito….......!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, Marty, while laser burning the wood around the area gets stained. Will a fan stop that?


----------



## firefighterontheside

My first real burning on a project. Liam is going from cub scouts to Boy Scouts. Their final award is the Arrow of Light. Den leader is making arrows to place on the plaques I am making.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Bill. You'll probably get a lot of requests for those. Doing it for free right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yup. Using red oak from the bar I had to take apart. Might as well use it for something.


----------



## mojapitt

Reclaimed wood is popular


----------



## johnstoneb

Beka
I had Stor Mor put up my shop. They did concrete, framed and finish the exterior. I wired, insulated, sheetrock and paint. I had a shop in about 5-6 weeks. Those companies can have the concrete done and building standing within 2 weeks.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks good, Bill!

When he gets into the Boy Scouts, you'll be making Order of the Arrow plaques.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Mark, Marty, while laser burning the wood around the area gets stained. Will a fan stop that?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nope…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also, if it's just air dried, it'll cup a bit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The Excalibur I got was the big one, we compared it to 'lil Dan's Excalibur…..


----------



## mojapitt

Did I ever mention that I really don't like bartops?

Did get these cut in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Are those aluminum???


----------



## mojapitt

Steel


----------



## bandit571

Might be a busy day tomorrow…anyone want to come over and help out???


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, if ya got a minute, I'll need ya to help load the trailer tomorrow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'll help ya load the trailer.
I'm shipping myself to Martysville, via FedEx Overnight….
Go wait by your mailbox!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, spent some time in the spare room pulling clutter out of it-filled half my recycling roll cart-and hardly made a dent in the clutter…...... Found a cocktail napkin with a girl's number on it from probably 20 years ago. Think I should call…......?!

After thinking about it most of the day, I've decided to, temporarily, change my route for my runs. My second mile is in a wind-sheltered neighborhood, so I'll run my first mile going out on the route, and the second mile coming in on the route. That way, I'll get a consistent basis for comparing times. But it'll be like comparing apples and oranges with my original first mile route. But I can't have the wind affecting my times, as I won't be able to measure my progress accurately. I don't like having to do this, but it's only until the windy season is over.

Monte, those steel bowties are an interesting contrast to the wood-haven't seen that done before.


----------



## robscastle

Hey Marty,

an answer to your question is submitted for evaluation 9tee hee)

*Marty

Tell us how you got the name ''Stumpy Nubs''…..*

Here is my theory.

James had a wood slick which he kept razor sharp, and one day while working away doing the good stuff he does, it was during a short break he decided to drop the slick into the center pocket of his apron.

Now with both James and the chisel being so big the scene was set, the slick went straight through the pocket and continued on severing a small section of "an appendage" on the way and repeated something similar to the events reported as above.

However no video evidence was ever recorded of the event and James being a tough sort of really good guy that he is decided to live with it and has ever since been known firstly by his wife as Stumpy.

Incidently Stumpy went to to raise a family and everybody lived happly ever after. ... at least I think thats how fairy tale stories end.

Otherwise on a more serious note what is the contraption in the back of your veh with snow tyres? on it.


----------



## robscastle

Dean 
Give me the cocktail napkin number please maybe its Lydia!! She never turned up at my place you know!

Monte
Would that be stainless steel? ...looks nice.

Also something to show the wife.


----------



## mojapitt

I have decided that I don't trust the wood in the bartop. My cousin will be beyond ticked off. But I am going to no sale it. A week after having it perfectly flat, it's showing signs of cupping. I think it would be destined to be pulled back out. Time and money wasted.


----------



## Festus56

Bill some woods including oak will do that some. Must be the resins in various wood. I have the little fan running all the time and most of the time it is better than nothing at all. Usually burn oak slower / deeper and then lightly sand with 220 grit to erase the stain. Andy's bench from sycamore had almost zero stain. Some of the best burns I have done.


----------



## Festus56

That sucks Monte. Better now than after it has been installed I guess. Probably ask Bill about that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> That sucks Monte. Better now than after it has been installed I guess. Probably ask Bill about that.
> 
> - Festus56


Uh…..yep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill some woods including oak will do that some. Must be the resins in various wood. I have the little fan running all the time and most of the time it is better than nothing at all. Usually burn oak slower / deeper and then lightly sand with 220 grit to erase the stain. Andy s bench from sycamore had almost zero stain. Some of the best burns I have done.
> 
> - Festus56


Thanks Mark. I've got 3 more to do. I will see if I can slow it down.


----------



## mojapitt

Oddly enough, the slab that's starting to cup, is a center cut. True quartersawn. I would have thought it to be the safest. But this is elm and it's been known to have an attitude.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> what is the contraption in the back of your veh with snow tyres? on it.
> 
> - robscastle


These items came from a company that builds parade floats, this is a drive unit for a float that was never installed. With the exception of some idle hours, the 20hp Kohler motor is new. It also has a bullet proof transaxle and gel filled turf tires. I'm gonna use the motor on my sawmill and the tires for my log carrier…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, was the cut too close to the pith, causing it to cup???


----------



## Gene01

Marty, If yours is the same model as is on our tow behind behind brush cutter, it's a good 'un. 12 years cutting 26 acres 5-6 times a year and not one problem. Not even a hiccup. our only maintenance is to change the oil and all filters twice a year and the plug each year. That's a good get.
Can't speak to cold weather operation, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal on the motor/axel. Will you use the axel or just the tires?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, these slabs "should have been " safe to use. Well dried (9%), very flat, started 2-1/2" thick ended at 2-1/8" thick. As I plane it, I check MC to see if it increases, this didn't. But sitting in the heated finish room (mid to upper 70s), it very visibly is starting to cup. I love slab bartops, I hate making them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'll just use the wheels/tires, probably sell the axle…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I know air dried likes to move when it changes environments, where kiln dried doesn't seem to mind as much…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, If yours is the same model as is on our tow behind behind brush cutter, it s a good un. 12 years cutting 26 acres 5-6 times a year and not one problem. Not even a hiccup. our only maintenance is to change the oil and all filters twice a year and the plug each year. That s a good get.
> Can t speak to cold weather operation, though.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, I just need ya to sign this warranty…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

Off to the dump and then a pit stop at DDs on the way home. Funeral of a good friend at 11. Then wifey is off with daughter #1 to a reunion of sorts at the in-patient re-hab she stayed at for 6 weeks last year. So shop time is in the cards for the afternoon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have a few DD's if you don't mind.


----------



## Gene01

I tried to sign it, Marty. But, I've got a touch screen and the line kept moving. If it breaks, just send it to me.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy….


----------



## DIYaholic

I was rudely awoken this morning, to a rain shower….
in my basement….
Dripping all over a couple of routers, a belt/disk sander maybe a jointer.

Seems that AFTER I had shut off & drained an exterior spigot…..
The owner/landlord/friend/old boss needed to use it….
He never shut it down properly again.
Sooooo, with today's thaw…. interior rain shower!!!

Oh yeah, good morning to the fine residents of Stumpyville!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Cousin wasn't nearly as upset as expected. He's built lots of houses and knows that problems down the road are costly.


----------



## Gene01

> Cousin wasn t nearly as upset as expected. He s built lots of houses and knows that problems down the road are costly.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So Monte, what's the plan for the next one? That elm sure is pretty. It's too bad it behaved like that.
Could you embed and screw steel across the bottom to prevent warping?


----------



## mojapitt

No plans. He is putting in a granite one.

Relocation plans are progressing. I don't plan to be here much longer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Monte, any leads on where you're going?
I moved the laser to the shop for today while I burn a bunch of wood. It got a bit smoky in the house yesterday.


----------



## mojapitt

Interviews this week. See who comes closest to the pot of gold.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, hope the pot of gold is a bigun'. Wife found a couple houses she's ready to jump on and their already under contract within led than a week of going on the market.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool but sunny 30° today here.

That is not good Randy. Hate surprises like that. Hope the tools don't get hit to hard.

I only did one burn in the house and the smoke detector said I should move my laser to somewhere else.


----------



## mojapitt

Setting off the smoke detectors is bad. Setting off the wife is worse.


----------



## mojapitt

They just look like waterfall tables waiting to be assembled.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, a busy morning lined up-beginning with cleaning the 4th quadrant of the house. Then some errands, then we'll see. How many months 'til college football season…..?!

Rob, not Lydia's number-this is from the early '90's-definitely pre-Lydia!

Randy, sorry to hear about the mess. Hope no permanent damage done.

Everyone else, carry on!


----------



## Gene01

Hope you get the water dried up quick, Randy. That stuff is corrosive, I'm told. I have no experiences with water. 
Waiting for epoxy to cure so the river table can be sanded.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, inside rain is bad! Rain on tools is worse!
Marty, does Debbie know about your plus sized wenches?
Monte, with what did you cut the steel butterflies in two?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, my cousin owns a construction company that built 53 homes last year and was voted Builder of the Year for South Dakota. He bought a CNC plasma cutter for custom work. He made the bowties.


----------



## Gene01

> Candy, my cousin owns a construction company that built 53 homes last year and was voted Builder of the Year for South Dakota. He bought a CNC plasma cutter for custom work. He made the bowties.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It pays to have relatives with cool tools. And, a CNC plasma cutter certainly qualifies as an awsomely cool tool.


----------



## mojapitt

I am glad a spammer came. Gives me someone to blame for the worlds problems.


----------



## bandit571

Everybody was here, yakking up a storm…while I was working my rearend off in the shop…
Raising a panel is work…..lot of handplane stuff went on today…at least I remembered this item..









Either the shop is too warm…or I am working way too hard…









Well, it IS in the clamps…..cussing level would have made a Marine DI blush…...
When I get rested up…..there will be a Blog about today's misadventures…..24 pictures worth….

Started


Code:


 1100 hrs...."finished" up

 1430 hrs…..Kind of tuckered out, now…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Was wondering what's for lunch-looks like it's spam….!


----------



## bandit571

Boss wants to go to the store…..BRB..in an hour…


----------



## mojapitt

Spoiled spam at that


----------



## Festus56

I can't believe I worked through lunch again. I never get any spam just the leftovers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, does Debbie know about your plus sized wenches?
> - CFrye


I only play with them while she's at work, Shhhh…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody need an ice bag? It's new and unused.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm good Dean. I don't plan to ever need an ice bag again.


----------



## diverlloyd

I think just mentioning the ted spam is defaming canned spam.


----------



## choppertoo

Looking for some bench vise advice.

Hello, all? I've been a member of lumberjocks for a long time although I haven't been here for quite a while but this is the first time posting on the world's largest thread. I started my post listing what I was looking for in hopes that I can get as much response as possible.

I am finally replacing my hollow-core door propped up on two saw horses. I'm building a torsion box workbench to replace it. I am agonizing about which bench vise to go with. I sincerely think that I want a twin-screw end vise. (Veritas is my choice so far) Google has been some help to get me to that decision but candidly my trepidation is the actual install so that it works properly.

My torsion box will be finished with three quarter inch MDF on top and bottom plus a sheet of hardboard on top. Total thickness of the torsion box portion of the bench will be about 6"

I am open to any and all input about twin screw or other types of vices. I know if I take my time and follow instructions I can get it right but I am a little bit worried as I have never installed something like this before.

Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mean_Dean

While I was cleaning out my spare room yesterday, I discovered this:

In August, 1942, my dad's ship, USS Chicago CA 29 participated in Operation Watchtower, the U.S. invasion of the Solomon Islands. Among those islands are Guadalcanal, Tulagi, Savio Island, Rennell Island, Florida Island.

On the night of 8 August 1942, Chicago took part in the Battle of Savo Island, the worst blue-water defeat in United States Navy history. Chicago got her bow blown off, and 4 heavy cruisers were lost: USS Quincy CA 39, USS Vincennes CA 44, USS Astoria CA 34, HMAS Canberra D 33.

Dad never really wanted to talk about Savo Island, so I never really pressed him.

While going through some papers I didn't even know that I had, I found this:



















Dad had cut out this article, and had hand written notes and left it for me. I've got to tell you I'm kind of speechless.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome to the other side Choppertoo, we're pretty tight @$$es over here, we go to auctions and buy used vices fer $5 or build our own. While there's nothin' wrong with spending the big bucks, yer welcome to stick around and we'll teach ya how to be thrifty…..


----------



## choppertoo

Thanks boxcarmarty. Nothing wrong with Thrifty and I'm all about finding a great deal but I want a nice i.e. quality, multi purpose setup that will allow me to avoid jerry-rigging to accomplish some tasks I've tried semi successfully in the past.


----------



## ssnvet

Chilling out with daughter #2 watching The Borne Identity

:^)


----------



## bandit571

Back from the stores…nasty weather out there….thanks a lot, Marty

Shoulders are hurting, may have used them a little too much, today?


----------



## bandit571

Happen to know where a decent bench is….complete with a good vise..









$225 + Ohio Sales Tax…..even has a planing stop..









About 3 blocks from my house…


----------



## choppertoo

Pretty kewl, Bandit but not quite in my neighborhood. : )


----------



## mojapitt

My benches don't have anything cool on them, but they'll probably be available in about a month.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, you gonna Take that finishing room with you?


----------



## diverlloyd

I have three different single screw vises and like them chopper and welcome to the thread. I have one small very cheap one that is on my in the house bench and a medium on my long bench in the garage the third is a large very good brand vise and it's sitting in a crate on the floor somewhere. I need to redesign my bench to fit it so I just move it around the floor a lot. As Marty said I'm cheap and love auction and haven't spent over $5 on a vise. I think if I redo or build another bench I will build a single screw all wood vise into the bench to use with the dogs and a single screw large vise in front. With lumber storage under the bench for weight and storage. I find that if I lay small lumber pieces or tools on the bench it turns into a shelve instead of a bench.

What are the advantages of a twin screw vise? Would you use it that often or would you build a moxon style vise for the bench top?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, finish room is being given to my mom for storage. All wood will be sold this spring when we sell all farm equipment.


----------



## bandit571

Well…thinking I should meander over, and try a Blog…..without any of the cussing, of course…


----------



## bandit571

Blog is done…..need a Mountain Dew…..Been a LONG day.


----------



## CFrye

> Anybody need an ice bag? It s new and unused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, you will need it, right after you get rid of it. 
The newspaper article with your dad's notes on it is a great find!
Hi, Chopper! We have multiple vises waiting to be put on a bench…My name is Candy. I am a tool hoarder, wood hoarder, anything I can use (someday) hoarder. Just ask Mudflap. I do NOT hoard recipes!


----------



## rhybeka

> Anybody need an ice bag? It s new and unused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I love those! and they're made by my company


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka
> I had Stor Mor put up my shop. They did concrete, framed and finish the exterior. I wired, insulated, sheetrock and paint. I had a shop in about 5-6 weeks. Those companies can have the concrete done and building standing within 2 weeks.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Thanks for the heads up, Bruce! I don't think we have Stor Mor here in Ohio - but I'll look. I did email a place here locally about a custom build on Friday and haven't heard back yet. I think the business that actually proves they have decent communication skills will get the job!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit sounds like you had a busy day! I feel sorry for that gray painted bench. it deserved so much better! 

@Randy ouch  glad you were able to get it shut off and hopefully the tools will dry out so there's no harm.

@Monte you're worrying me about my thought of using a live slab for a bar top and a kitchen table bench seat!

No woodworking today unless you count the woodworking books I found.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, see what happens when you clear out your spare room?

This ice bag came home with me when I left 14K at OHSU last year. The nurses gave me a "patient's belongings" bag filled with water bottles, pink duckbill masks, yellow regular masks, and this ice bag. (Why they gave me this ice bag is beyond me.)

14K is a specialized hospital within a hospital. It's a controlled-access floor in the Kohler Pavilion at OHSU, on the 14th floor (thus 14K). It has a special positive air pressure system, it's own pharmacy, it's own food service, an exercise room, and a full staff of doctors, PA's, nurses, CMA's, and volunteers.

I mention all this because I thought you might like to hear where your company's products are going and how they're used.

Anyway, if you'd like to have it, I'm happy to mail it to you. I'd hate to see it end up in the trash.

I called the nurses at the Infusion Center to ask if they wanted any of the items, but they're not able to take them, since they're technically not sterile.

So it's yours if you want it!


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Dean, everything is sterile and disposable in our world. Amount of garbage is mind boggling.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Candy.

Would have been great to talk to him about Savo Island while he was still alive, but he never seemed to want to. Then I find a newspaper article with a hand written note talking about Savo Island, and giving Chicago's position (45 miles SW of Guadalcanal) when she was sunk at Rennell Island, 30 January 1943.

I don't understand…....

Why not talking about it with me personally, but then talking about it in writing for me to read after he died? Was this his way of talking about it, without really talking about it? I can't seem to figure this guy out. Maybe all father/son relationships are this complicated, I don't know.

But at least I have this-and I'm grateful to have found it. I wonder what prompted me to start clearing out that room? Was Someone trying to tell me something?

(By the way, when Chicago was sunk, months later, it was on the front page of the Oregonian newspaper. My grandmother saved that page, and I now have it. Chicago's sinking was classified, but leaked later, and Admiral Halsey threatened to shoot whoever leaked it.)


----------



## DanKrager

Dean, I have no experience with military trauma, but a good friend of mine shared a lot of stuff with me that he told me no one else had ever heard from him, including his wife. He indicated that it was an overwhelming emotion just to recall it involuntarily from time to time and when that happened, it rendered him incapable of speech, a very humiliating situation for a military man. I could tell he was fighting emotion as he haltingly told me. I did not ask him to tell me, he just felt that he could. I listened in awe as he shared some very intense stories, stuff you couldn't make up. It seemed to encourage him to open up more from time to time. 60 years of sitting on something is a terrible burden. Much respect to the men and women who bore them with grace and honor.

BTW, his wife was a secret service agent in Austria that was part of the team that broke the German threat of Enigma. She doesn't have to keep her secrets anymore, RIP.

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean it would probably cost you more to ship it to me than it's worth unfortunately. :\ We had one or two of those from when the wife had her meniscus surgery a few years ago. I remember thinking "How neat are these?!" CAH really does carry some really neat products. I especially love the heat/cold packs you get just by breaking them. The heat packs especially. The nurses love them for me when I have to get my thyroid checked since they generally end up taking out of my hand and my hands are always cold. one of those warms them right up!

Alright, the dryer went off so it's time to haul the clean laundry up and get myself to bed I think. I picked up a 'women in woodworking' book today - I've had it out of the library before and it was interesting. for $8-10 bucks I thought why not?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think it's a father/son thing. I've seen it with my grandpa and my dad. Grandpa was a POW in Germany. He was captured not long after D Day and spent the rest of the war in prison camp. The only thing he talked about was the German prison guard he befriended.

My dad did not talk about Vietnam until the show China Beach came on and then he talked about it. I think there are things that trigger people to talk about experiences like that. They want you to know, but they don't want to be the one to tell you.


----------



## bandit571

Well, that hot, steaming shower didn't do much good…..still moving kind of slow….might have over-did it, today…

Might sleep in, in the morning….may wait until after Lunch before any shop time..

Have a hole in my arm…..dug some sort of bug out of the arm a couple weeks ago…still hasn't healed up. About the size of a pencil eraser…..and deep. Got some goop to put on it…might help…


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, too bad you can't just come get building I just built. 16×26, 6" insulated walls with 8' ceiling.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Tonight's bourbon is Maker's 46, another fine wheated bourbon!










And while Lydia's nowhere to be found, Diana Krall's always there for me.


----------



## Festus56

Enjoy Dean !! I am trying to beat a cold and not finding anything that tastes good.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I am trying to beat a cold and not finding anything that tastes good….
> 
> - Festus56


May as well just eat some vegetables….
The taste of a fine Surf & Turf would be a waste!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Mark-it was very enjoyable!

Nite, All…......!


----------



## robscastle

Hey Dean, ...pal buddy ...where is the picture of the napkin showing the phone number?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, is your landlord giving you money for the cleanup of your equipment? Hopefully nothing damaged beyond repair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> .... I am trying to beat a cold and not finding anything that tastes good….
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> May as well just eat some vegetables….
> The taste of a fine Surf & Turf would be a waste!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Lol. Good point. Next time I'm sick and can't taste anything I'll remember to eat lots of veggies.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife will forcefully tell you that if you eat more fruits and vegetables all the time, you won't get those colds.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is malt and barley considered vegies???


----------



## mojapitt

I believe they are grains. But are essential for good nutrition.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Takin' my aunt out to lunch for her #90, maybe some shop time puttin' the Excalibur together after that…..


----------



## mojapitt

A minor production


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, what are we productioning???


----------



## Gene01

Nothing doing in the shop, today. Got a date with TurboTax. That, plus when I started the crack and hole filling process, the epoxy/hardener cans were empty. Can't wait for Total Boat. Ordered a a half gallon kit on Amazon. Maybe Tuesday. Guess I could prep the walnut for the legs tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Taxidermy base.I recommend talking to local taxidermists. Usually easy builds. Look here for what they are paying - https://roostinridge.com


----------



## firefighterontheside

How much was the kit Gene? I see a gallon kit that is described as having two, 1 quart containers. Ummm.


----------



## mojapitt

Kleer Kote makes a good epoxy. But it's a PIA to mix properly. Should have it a 80° before you start.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, my taxidermy base was walnut. I liked doing it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Kleer Kote makes a good epoxy. But it s a PIA to mix properly. Should have it a 80° before you start.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The total boat stuff I just read about was an equal parts mix. Sounds simple and easy to mix up a small amount.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> By the way, my taxidermy base was walnut. I liked doing it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I like walnut, but not walnuts!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...

Around here, the Walnuts are all over the ground, and attract Squirrels….There is one alley you can't even walnut on, for all them smelly black things rolling around. Three big Walnut trees along the way…


----------



## mojapitt

14° and snowing here. Yuk


----------



## ssnvet

40° and melting here
:^)


----------



## mojapitt

Our "no measurable amounts of snow" is up to about an inch now.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, it was $129 for two 1/2 gallons of the mix. Total Boat is $10 cheaper but, I didn't want to wait.


----------



## mojapitt

Glaze Coat at Menards or Lowes is only $70 for that quantity. Kleer Kote is 2 gallons for that price.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, too bad you can t just come get building I just built. 16×26, 6" insulated walls with 8 ceiling.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'd love to, but that's just about the whole size of my back yard!


----------



## rhybeka

I just came in to print yet ANOTHER template for the ZCI cuts I need to make to fit my shark guard splitter on the Delta. /sigh/ my papers keep walking off or something. Other than that all I've managed to get done is paint the wifes jewelry cabinet base and my necklace shelf with a spray can. Oh! and I did finally get the new miter saw blade installed. It's just a CMT but it's an upgrade from the stock blade.

Lily has this horrible looking - we think - sebaceous cyst on her one ear. She doesn't like me touching it but it's continuing to ooze even when we put meds on it. She's got a vet appointment tomorrow evening (they couldn't fit her in yesterday and she's not in much pain because of it) so hopefully that will help her. she'll look funny if they shave her ear. alright. better go get my prints and get back outside.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, went out on the new route for my roadwork this morning, and I gotta say, it's nice not running into the wind!!! I going to stay with this route for a few weeks, until the windy season dies down, then switch back to my original route.

Watched the Baywatch (or Babewatch as we used to call it when it was on TV) movie last night. My capsule review: Don't waste your time….... Yes, it's got bouncing um….... body parts, but that's it's only redeeming quality. If you want some sort of a storyline, watch the TV show. Glad I didn't pay to see this (got it from the library.)

Weather here is unseasonably warm-mid 50's right now, headed for almost 60. Kinda puts the warm in warm front…...!

Bandit, I like walnuts-send me a pound or two! And some buckeye nuts also!

Becky, get a bigger back yard…......

Monte, nice base you made there-that's a lot of miter work…......!

The rest of you characters, carry on!


----------



## mojapitt

From Andy's daughter

Dad is home from the hospital. No new tumors seen on his MRI so a change to his seizure meds and home to recover! Praise the Lord for no new tumor


----------



## Mean_Dean

> From Andy s daughter
> 
> Dad is home from the hospital. No new tumors seen on his MRI so a change to his seizure meds and home to recover! Praise the Lord for no new tumor
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Amen to that, brother!


----------



## bandit571

> From Andy s daughter
> 
> Dad is home from the hospital. No new tumors seen on his MRI so a change to his seizure meds and home to recover! Praise the Lord for no new tumor
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Very good news, indeed!


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get up out of this comfy chair, and do a we bit in the shop…...maybe?


----------



## Gene01

> From Andy s daughter
> 
> Dad is home from the hospital. No new tumors seen on his MRI so a change to his seizure meds and home to recover! Praise the Lord for no new tumor
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Great news.


----------



## bandit571

Mom is back in the hospital…..will be going over to Heartland Rehab Center tomorrow…..Fell and broke an arm….


----------



## bandit571

Fought long enough…that darn door was getting installed or else









Then spent a bit of time plugging holes….









Took two Walnut scrap boards, to get enough plugs…
This is one TALL cupboard..









Need to buy one more knob, to match the other ones.


----------



## mojapitt

Made it to 18°. Not even Mudflap would go streaking now.


----------



## diverlloyd

Super good news for Andy

I just got done building two walls for my lumber racks to attach to one is 5' wide and the other is 6'wide both are 98 1/2" tall with three I guess you would call them studs. Real pain to build when that's about all the room I had in the shop. Now I just need to figure out where I want them to go. Looks like I will be moving the damn bench again. It's tough for me to do on my own. I may go buy some furniture dollies from harbor frieght.


----------



## Mean_Dean

AJ, you can probably rent them from Home Depot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news about Andy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We just got back from an unfortunate fire where a person perished.


----------



## mojapitt

Always sad Bill. Terrible way to go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good for Andy, bad for Bill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We got my Excalibur hangin' on the side of the tablesaw, gotta get some more bolt tomorrow to finish it up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, them pedestals look like a pretty good gig…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We just got back from an unfortunate fire where a person perished.
> 
> - firefighterontheside





> Always sad Bill. Terrible way to go.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can relate to that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> We just got back from an unfortunate fire where a person perished.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Always sad Bill. Terrible way to go.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I can relate to that…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah. His clothes had all burned off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We just got back from an unfortunate fire where a person perished.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Always sad Bill. Terrible way to go.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I can relate to that…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Yeah. His clothes had all burned off.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's a good thing I was wearing long johns that day… I think… I never look to see if they were still covering before they cut what was left off…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know there was only a 'lil zipper piece of my coat left, my granddaughter framed it and gave it back to me…..


----------



## mojapitt

Someone turn up the thermostat, I am cold.


----------



## bandit571

Mom broke the bone between he shoulder and elbow…..going to be sore for a while….They are sending her out to Heartland for rehab…rather than sit in a hospital the entire time. Had a bad time last year, when she broke her wrist…


----------



## diverlloyd

Broken bones are never good.


----------



## mudflap4869

*Interrogative.*
Do they still call it streaking when you are fat?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning all!

Yay Andy!

Wife was feeling off yesterday with a stomach something or other. about 9pm she tells me she thinks she's coming down with something (because she has the chills, feels poor, etc). I'd already checked her for fever and she's not running one. So me being me… I ran to Walgreens down the street, picked up drugs, OJ, (milk and cheerios for myself) and ran back home. Made her take the anti-flu stuff and she slept in the recliner all night (even though I'd made up one of the spare beds). This morning, she at least got rid of the chills and feels somewhat better. /sigh/ Neither of us has gotten the flu vaccine just because of scheduling - at least for me - she's just refused to get hers the past few years.

@Dean yeah - we've talked about moving but every discussion comes full circle back to this house. So we stay put.

I actually got decent sleep last night and woke up on my own at 5:07am! guess I better get to work now


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, hope Mom heals quickly.
Bill, that's the stuff of nightmares. 
Marty, the more you relate about your incident the more I realize just how damned lucky you were. 
Jim, ya gotta run before it's called streaking.

I've never used epoxy for a final coating. Is the stuff used for that, the same as used for casting? Some of the voids I encounter might take an ounce + to fill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking the same thing, streaking implies doing it quickly.

Bandit, hoping your mom makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, hope your mom heals quickly. Also advise her to give up the gymnastics training.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, Monday is here again, a new week means a new list of things I won't git done…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I'll try to let ya know by the end of the day if I'll be there Friday or Saturday…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill we had a fire like that last night/this morning as well. The gentleman was pulled from the house but died at the hospital  /hugs/

@Bandit I'm with Monte - mom needs to take it easy 

Having thoughts on how to best update my 4ft bench so it will better hold work until I move into my new space. The dog holes have never worked on it - at least not for my grammercy hold fasts. I'm thinking I can add two layers of 1/2" MDF (because I have a few pieces big enough to cover the benchtop) and drill some new holes. I'm also considering adding a 2×8 on one side a la Paul Sellers. I'm having a heck of a time edge jointing boards without a leg vice. :\


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty the wifey said if we go it will be Saturday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, can ya plug and re-drill instead of recovering the top???


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene
I think most epoxies are the same basic chemicals with additives and accelerants to control viscosity and cure time.
I'm not sure that casting epoxy will be the right viscosity. If you have large voids you may want to fill them first before pouring a full coat. The epoxy with self level but for some reason on large voids you will get a low spot and have to put on more than one coat and tape the back side of any knots very tightly, even a void to small to see will allow that epoxy to flow thru and make a nice mess. I have used envirotex for a table once, That where I found about filling voids first. Epoxy has absolutely no UV protection. In full sun it will yellow out in less than a week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty the wifey said if we go it will be Saturday.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I'm not sure if mine is goin' yet, if she does, it'll be Saturday, if not, I'll go Friday while she's at work…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Today is our daughter's 37th birthday. Her actual birthday starts at 4:38 this afternoon. Happy birthday to Valerie!

Marty-Congrats on Post #9000. +1 to Gene's comment about how lucky you are/were. If you were a cat, you would be down to (at most) 8 lives.

BillM-Sorry to hear about your sad work experience.

Beka-Instead of getting Monte's new finishing shop moved to you, why don't you and your SO moved to Monte's place? Just a thought.

Bandit-Sorry to hear about your Mom.

Anybody heard from Ham, Chris or CD lately?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bruce. I fill voids with crushed stone and epoxy. Some times just colored epoxy. My concern was how the less expensive products Monte mentioned for coating would react when used in that way. 
I don't foresee using epoxy for a coating with the types of small stuff I do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy 37 Valerie…..


----------



## bandit571

Mom has been told about getting too over-active….can't seem to slow her down…

Monday..it is snowing outside…errands to run….ummmm…


----------



## johnstoneb

Candy and anyone else interested
I started a blog on that spherical chess se.t


----------



## mojapitt

Bruce, I am interested, not sure I have the patience and skill level.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, can ya plug and re-drill instead of recovering the top???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 Honestly I'm not sure it'll work regardless of the method since the top isn't solid lumber. It's 3/4" plywood on the top, then a 2×4 torsion top, then another layer of 3/4" ply. I'm pretty sure what is actually causing my issue (at least as far as the holdfasts are concerned) is the top and bottom plywood holes are off by a miniscule amount from each other. /sigh/ so that piece may not be fixable.

I'm still trying to figure out a faster way to sand down 3/4" poplar dowel so it will fit my 3/4" bench holes. It's pretty slow going by hand. thinking about putting a screw in the end and using a drill to run it against some sandpaper. I also need to chisel out the top for some low profile plane stops so I can plane some stuff that's 1/4" thick or less. Just trying to come up with solutions before I build my next/hopefully last/ bench in a few months. this bench will still be in use in the house though.


----------



## rhybeka

> Today is our daughter s 37th birthday. Her actual birthday starts at 4:38 this afternoon. Happy birthday to Valerie!
> 
> Beka-Instead of getting Monte s new finishing shop moved to you, why don t you and your SO moved to Monte s place? Just a thought.
> 
> Anybody heard from Ham, Chris or CD lately?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Happy Birthday Valerie!! I'm only a year and some ahead 

LOL I wouldn't mind a change, but unfortunately I don't think our jobs would transfer. We don't have offices where Monte lives. 

Nope  hopefully they are all well!


----------



## DanKrager

rhybeka, do you know about a dowel plate? It is a flat piece of steel with a hole the size dowel you want drilled ithrough it. Sometimes on the commercial ones the back side of the hole is tapered outward to reduce resistance. To use, place the plate on a very solid surface with a hole in it to accommodate the dowel. Taper the starting end of the dowel slightly and simply drive it through the plate. The oversize parts of the dowel will be sheared off. I find it helps to raise a slight burr on the leading rim of the hole with a hardened burnisher, but a good sharp rim will cut remarkably smooth for what it is.

Just a thought. It's a LOT faster than sanding.

DanK


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Valerie!
William's youngest, William Calvin, turned 15 yesterday.
Invest in bubble wrap for your mom, Bandit. Are they going to do surgery? Praying for a speedy recovery.
Chris posted on Stumpy's accident video. Ham said, in August, he is busy and feels funny just dropping in every few months. He hoped everyone understood (sorry, I should have passed that on back then). Haven't seen or heard from CD. Did anyone send him a link to Andy's bench?
Bill, it never gets easier, to lose someone, does it?
Good news about Andy!
Following the blog, Bruce!
Can't remember anything else…I finished my most recent round of steroids yesterday. Still sniffling. The cough has abated, finally. Fresh delivery of propane was made today. So we should be able to stay warm for the foreseeable future. 
Can anyone tell me how to get all of these projects out of my head and into some lumber?


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy when you figure that out, let me in on the secret?

Birthdays all around!

@Dan hmmm might work  I think it's just a matter of 3/4" dowels are never truly 3/4" and who's to say my forstner bit is exactly 3/4" either? I just know if I hammered any of them in it would be a plug cause I couldn't get it out!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy I adopted this well known statement for motivation


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Shopping is done for the day…still snowing..yuck.

Mom has been settled in at the Heartland place….Bent over to pick up her shoes, Saturday..and fell right on over..BTDT. Seems to be doing ok, now..considering…

Might just Hibernate til spring….


----------



## Gene01

Becky, there's a number of YouTube vids on making dowels. Any one of the techniques could be adapted to trim off a hair on an already round dowel.

Candy, you catching Randy's procrastinitus virus?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps…

I'm GC'ing our ware house conversion project at work… it always seems that construction projects are wait, wait, call, call, try to get subs to commit to dates…. and then all of a sudden… KAPOW! and there's so much progress happening all at once that it's hard to keep up with. Lot's happening this week and next.

Great news about *Andy*.

Sorry to hear your mum broker her arm *Bandit*.

*Beka*... whenever I do anything with paper templates, I spray glue them to the stock, so they can't move on me. Then simply peel off and sand smooth when done.

*Death in a fire*.... yah, that's not on my bucket list. I have 9 hard wired fire detectors of various types in the house and would like to put in at least 3 more. And despite the kids whining about it, I think my wife and I are finally committed to buying an artificial Christmas tree. We've pushed our luck for 20 years with the real thing.

So busy my head is spinning… back to the races I go.


----------



## DanKrager

I must have missed Beka's post about patterns. A slick method I use for scroll saw work is to put down a sheet of SA shelf paper and spray that with 3M 77 adhesive. Before it is completely dry I press on the paper pattern. The neat thing about this arrangement is the shelf paper is rather strong and the whole pattern comes off in one piece without residue left behind. No problems with lifting either.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Can only do one project at a time, anyway….just pick one, do that one, then pick another….Have the others all lined up….and wait their turn…simpler, that way. BTDT


----------



## johnstoneb

Candy as Bandit says pick one and do it then do another. I have tried doing two at a time generally what happens one of them get put aside until the other is finished then I have to figure out where I was at on the unfinished one before starting again. The list of projects never gets shorter only longer. Finishing one project usually leads to 2 or more put on the list.


----------



## DanKrager

I've worked and worked for many years trying to find a reasonable way to keep track of tasks. After using outlines, spreadsheets, databases, google tasks, various calendar applications and just a long roll of paper, I think I have discovered a workable solution. If you know what a mind map is, you're half way there.

My introduction was to use it to present how I was going to program a farm application for tracking grain movement. I quickly realized it's potential for task management. By having a workable semi-automatic system it takes away stress of trying to remember it all and sort out what to do next. I settled on using Freeplane. It seems to have a richer set of features than MS Mindjet and other open source projects. I installed a GTD) (Get Things Done) extension which collects marked items into a work list for the day.

It motivates breaking tasks into logical steps small enough to accomplish in a short period, hour, day, week…whatever short time period suits you. Yes, you have to review the entire map from time to time to mark the next action items, but GTD does archive the ones marked completed. It has reminders for calendar dependent tasks, but not recurring ones yet.

Rather than bore most readers here with long winded answers, I'll respond to questions privately (with long winded answers!) I thought it might be helpful to some.

DanK


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, kind of a busy day today, but things are settling down. Warm, and raining like heck out-more like April weather out than January. Looks like we won't get any snow this season-if we get snow, it's usually in January.

Bandit, I hope your mom is feeling better-broken bones don't sound like much fun…...

Matt, I've got just the one smoke detector in the hallway near the bedrooms. It was code when the house was built in '83. Nowadays, these things are probably networked together, and will call 911 by themselves when one goes off. Bill would tell me to check my batteries, but I've got him covered-mine has a 10-year lithium battery, so I should be good for a few more years.

Becky, I've always enjoyed your creative use of keyboard characters that you express yourself with! Being out of the loop such as I am, I'd never be creative with technology.

So Monte, you ever gonna tell us to where you're moving…...?!

Dan, I like the idea of sizing dowels with an angle iron jig. As I understand it, the holes should be 1/64th of an inch smaller to accommodate glue?

Candy, good to see you-carry on. (By the way: Get off your butt soldier and get to work.) (How's that for motivation…....?!)

Well, it's getting to be about dinner (supper?) time-who's cooking? I'll be right over…....!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a CISD at work today. Professionals come in to help people talk about it. It helps. The strange thing is that we have people die from one thing or another almost every shift, but fatal fires we very seldom see…..like a handful in a career. That's a good thing, but it makes those fatalities hit harder than others. Of course it's no different for loved ones of the victims.

I'm ready to go home. There may be woodworking going on in my shop tomorrow. There needs to be.


----------



## mojapitt

Dan, that seems organized far above my level.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, I'm sorry you're having to go through all this…..... But you're made of sterner stuff than I am-I don't think I could handle this kind of thing….



> ...
> 
> I'm ready to go home. There may be woodworking going on in my shop tomorrow. There needs to be.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds like a conversation with the Reverend Jack Daniels might also be in order…....


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, had 2 interviews today. Very different locations. I believe at least one will result in an offer this week. Both were very positive. Hope for an announcement later this week.


----------



## bandit571

Well…the 1/2" of wet snow this morning, that melted by noon…has refrozen, and is being covered by another layer of that white crap…...making things "interesting" on the roads….glare ice under fluffy, drifting stuff….kind of bad, when you live on a hillside…..

Have one more trip out on the city streets to do…..ABS had better work…


----------



## mojapitt

Truck came out of the shop today. PT Cruiser went in. Wonderful driving old vehicles.


----------



## mojapitt

Home tomorrow. Supposed to be 60°. Logs are gonna roll.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Truck came out of the shop today. PT Cruiser went in. Wonderful driving old vehicles.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 Cindy's driving a loaner from the dealer. They said her car will be about $1400 when it's done. Transmission problems. Her check engine light, ABS, traction control, hill assist and AT Temp light were all on. One of them was flashing. The dash was like a Christmas tree.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shot CD a text, wait and see if he responds…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How many can honestly say their table saw takes up a 8 by 9 foot chunk of real estate???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to go look at a bench I had built a while back, a year ago this month in fact. Customer said that it has been cracking in the past couple of weeks. This has been in their home since I delivered it a year ago…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy cow…..how could you make something that cracked?

Have you seen the bar I built?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> How many can honestly say their table saw takes up a 8 by 9 foot chunk of real estate???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well, I can't honestly….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, that Excalibur doubled the size of my table saw, I'm gonna hafta pull a Monte and knock a wall out I think…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I put that on my tablesaw, I'd have to get into the shop thru the window.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My next phase will be removing the grate top on the right side and building a solid top to replace it. Then, building a cabinet under the right side with drawers for blades and stuff…..


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, yeah, yeah.

Mine is worse other than it's sitting in my house, not a customer's.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, this property on the left is down the road from my dirt in the woods and it's for sale…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Bill, we just need to tell the customers that January is crack month and we're throwing it in for free…..


----------



## mojapitt

Let's just hope I get a job. Of course I still have a job if nothing happens. But we've made a commitment to ourselves to find something new.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, that's the kind of lot I like. Not into HOA's and gated communities.


----------



## bandit571

> Yeah, yeah, yeah.
> 
> Mine is worse other than it s sitting in my house, not a customer s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Tends to happen…when you don't keep that pan of water on the stove in the winter….


----------



## mojapitt

The crack in my table was caused 100% by me putting solid-fastened cross pieces underneath the top. For some reason I thought it wouldn't move much. I didn't go to the show after I made it, so it never got sold. I am thankful.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Been a couple days since I posted. Have been fighting a nasty cold. Usually don't hit me this bad. Have been trying keeping up reading. You folks are chatty. Do not remember all but good to hear Andy is better and Jim is not streaking.

Did get a couple hours in the shop yesterday and some more today just getting a couple things done to be delivered tomorrow.

Carry on I will just watch from here !!


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, wife and I are still battling the last of our cold and misery from a month ago. This crap won't go away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My cracked bar top is completely dismantled and I'm starting the new one tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

I have to cut this tabletop apart and redo it. But not tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## mojapitt

How is your shop Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

Drying out….
Will have to test a few things in the near future…
Seems as though the worst damage was to consumable items….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> consumable items….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Not Dews or cold ones I hope.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully he will pay for them. Consumables can add up quickly.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dews & Brews are more than well protected!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Dews & Brews are more than well protected!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I just thought to myself, I should have said dews and brews.


----------



## DIYaholic

My landlord/friend/old boss has offered to make proper restitution….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Just had some of Mudflaps famous apple butter on some hot country ham biscuits .
Will make your tongue slap your brains out ….ya see what it did to Mudflap !


----------



## CharlesNeil

Wow, alot of cracking going on


> ?


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, it's obvious that I wasn't meant to have apple butter. It was confiscated in Virginia and I forgot to bring it home from Oklahoma. So eat for those who can't.


----------



## mojapitt

50° now, 60s later today. Back to possible 0° on Saturday. Ugh

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## CharlesNeil

Im saving you some Monte


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm still not sure what happened with my cracks, due to the fact it's been in the home for a year now…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty a couple thoughts.

Weird weather for the last month. Was it different enough humidity to make it happen?

Not just to be a nay sayer, but what they said and what actually happened may be completely different. Of course you will never know that for sure.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe Charles has some thoughts on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The weather has been weird, and I know they have a fireplace, but if it's been delivered since last January, why didn't it crack last winter???


----------



## mojapitt

Does it sit near the fireplace? If this winter is much colder than last year, then maybe they used the fireplace more this year?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I told the customer that I would see what I could do to repair the bench, but I wasn't making any promises…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

They use the fireplace everyday, they'll run it instead of the furnace, the bench sits in an open area of the master bath, all of these factors plays a part on stressing the wood to the point it could crack, but why has it waited a year to do it???


----------



## mojapitt

What type of wood is it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is a repeat customer, including the vanity and medicine cabinet in the master bath…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What type of wood is it?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Red oak…..


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe it's from the same tree as Bills bartop?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Maybe it s from the same tree as Bills bartop?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So it's Bills fault…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

The issue today in woodworking is shrinkage , Ac, forced air heat, and especially wood heat are super dry 
Monte actually answered the question , you have to keep some humidity in the house. 
Being in a bath room, then all the dry heat , its getting a double whammy, 
The key is to avoid drastic changes, in humidity , which this year has been impossible to do .
The other thing is the moisture content from the get go.
Skim planing wood, then allowing it to acclimate in as close of environment as it will live helps alot.
It used to be pieces shipped from say Fla, to AZ .. were at greater risk, however today, homes are pretty much the same, again, AC , heat .. so interior environments are pretty much the same, 
Controlling humidity is key , a boiling tea kettle when ever possible really helps, 
ACs are big dehumidifiers , as is , most heat sources .

We have a humidity system on our furnace/ ac unit, but we also boil water most every day in some form .
Thats another thing, people cook different now days , there isnt a usually a post of something boiling on the stove as it was in the past.

With all that said, no matter what wood has a mind of its own, I have seen 200 year old pieces suddenly just crack, for no apparent reason .
The professional answer is "**it happens"


----------



## mudflap4869

Inanimate objects don't streak! Candy says that she likes sloths, so I am good in her book.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the explanation Charles, but it's easier to just blame Bill…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Inanimate objects don t streak!....
> 
> - mudflap4869


Hmmm….
I've seen both windows & mirrors streak….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, cracks are seen when you move at the speed of wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, ''Cracks are seen when you streak at the speed of wood'', feel free to use that…..


----------



## mojapitt

1st cut on 1st log today


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bullseye!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went over to that house and held a hair dryer on that bench every night while they were sleeping.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, at least it was soft metal…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of sawmills…..what's up with yours Marty?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wife finally found a 6 acre lot we can agree on, a sawmill might be in my future yet! Minor details like building a house and hopefully before too long a shop will take priority though.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, my thought on seeing that was "Aww., shoot."

See, one board projects won't crack at the glue line. Maybe in the one board…but, not at the glue line.
I must be professional cuz I use Charles' response often….like several times a day.


----------



## rhybeka

Minor details Yeti!! 

/flop/

I think Whit has convinced me to build my entire dining room table out of hickory. God help me.

Thanks Gene! I'll go take a look. I also checked for hard board and turns out I didn't buy any. Just have pegboard.I'll have to pick some up as these flamingos are pretty big!

Ok, time for work I guess


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've got a dead standing hickory tree you can have.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Speaking of sawmills…..what's up with yours Marty?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Still waiting on parts being made. I think my brother has been talking to Randy…..


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…Morning….long night…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy's always impeding everyone's progress.


----------



## ssnvet

Boo! Looks like a bunch of crack pots hanging out here :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

I spent about 30 minutes in my shop and found the top of my workbench. Still a bit cold out there though. No gluing to be done for a while. That's ok though. I have a lot of preparation to do. I'm going to T&G the bar together. Plus I need to plane the oak down to 3/4 from 13/16, otherwise the bar edge rail won't fit.


----------



## mojapitt

Log sawing is temporarily shut down because materials management person failed to secure enough fuel for the day.


----------



## Gene01

No work for me this morning, either. A trip to town for supplies and, a hair cut…if he's open. Otherwise a longer trip, and some groceries. It's all good, though. Epoxy won't be here til tomorrow. Legs are cut to rough length and width. Could sand them this PM, I guess. Can't do much more with them til the glass is here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Log sawing is temporarily shut down because materials management person failed to secure enough fuel for the day.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dang that guy!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Been a busy one, so far-got some laundry going, cleared more items out, emptied the dishwasher, got projects commented on here at LJ's, and it's not even 1100 yet!

Weather's supposed to be raining-so naturally it's a bright, clear, sunny day…..... One of these days they'll get one right…...

Monte, there are these things called gas stations, where one can obtain more fuel for one's machinery. Might be one in your neighborhood….....! 

Man, I can hear those cracks all the way out here! I heard a board split once-sounded like a gunshot went off…..! I always over-plan for wood movement-people used to call me paranoid. After all this mayhem, I'm staying paranoid….....!

Wonder what my therapist would say about that…......?!

Off to toss the laundry in the drier. Ah yes-the swinging bachelor life…..........!


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is over…will drop Craig off at his job, then visit Mom to see how grumpy she is…

Right leg is not letting me stand more than a few minutes…...May not do any shop time today…

Supplies are bought for the cupboard project…..just need to take them TO the shop….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Look what I just pulled out of the dishwasher! Forgot I had these.










Might have to stop by Bill's for a brew!


----------



## ssnvet

Did someone say brew? What's on tap Bill? Now that you have a mill, you certainly will be generating enough thirst to justify a kegerator :^)


----------



## Gene01

Bill's Brew Pub and Sawmill. Bring your truck and get loaded.


----------



## Gene01

Ears lowered, groceries got, supplies obtained. It's only 13:15 now. Guess I'll go sand.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
You really need to set that materials management person down and have a serious talk with him. I seem to remember him causing other problems similar to this.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's on tap? Well, I got nothing on tap, but I do have some brews that I could pour into a nice chilled beer glass. If only I had a "Bill's Tavern" glass, now that would be something. Come on over guys.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wonder if there are any brew house/pub combos. Have to look, though it doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## ksSlim

Bill, Come down to Wichita, Ks.
13 brew houses and most have an attached Pub for taste testing.
Inter-mountain hardwoods is five blocks from my house.
Our guild gets a discount there. Course we have the big borgs. (big organized retail giants)


----------



## Gene01

There used to be a Budweiser pub/ brew house on Pestalozzi . Think the moved it to 12th and Lynch.
AFAIK, they don't have a sawmill, though. Yours would be the first.


----------



## bandit571

We have a "Brew-Fontaine" here in Bellefontaine….has their own Kraft Brews, too…

Mom's was a clean break, no surgery needed….She also has a bump on her head….She has a necklace with a button, that she activated after the fall…needs help to get up out of bed right now….a little loopy…

Knob has been installed on the bookcase door. Plugs have been trimmed off, and sanded…need to install the back panel..sometime…

Stopped at th Dollar Tree Store on the way back from seeing Mom. Picked a 3 brush set, and an oil stone..dollar each. Everything in the store is just a dollar. On the way out the door…saw something rolling around on the floor….picked up a quarter….

Added 1/2 a gallon to the van's radiator….have heat again…..would like to know where the stuff goes…..


----------



## bandit571

> Look what I just pulled out of the dishwasher! Forgot I had these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to stop by Bill s for a brew!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Looks more like Clem Kadiddlehopper…..than a "Bill"


----------



## bandit571

Seems there are a few on LJs that see the brand name Sears on a tool…and believe Sears actually made that tool?

So, IF someone asks about buying a used tablesaw that happened to have sears name plates….these same people will scream about how back a Sears MADE tool is…...

Look it up…Sears never, ever actually made a tool, of any kind. All they did was sell things…that were made by some of the best brands in the business, at the time. And Sears simply added their own logos to those tools…

Yet the myth goes on…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty & AJ (and anyone else coming to Indianapolis)-* Let's make definite lunch plans… Marty said Friday, AJ said Saturday, can we agree on one of those days? Can you do Saturday, Marty?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I wonder if there are any brew house/pub combos. Have to look, though it doesn't sound like a good idea.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Kirkwood Station in Kirkwood, MO. GOOD FOOD GOOD BREWS!

There are over 2 dozen brewery's in the greater St. Louis Area if you include St. Charles, and Ste. Genevieve counties.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoops, I meant to type brew house/sawmill combos.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to get down to St Gen, Mike. Gotta get this growler filled again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably want to avoid this tractor.
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/d/1994-fordwd-power-********************-tractor/6472350829.html


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Added 1/2 a gallon to the van s radiator….have heat again…..would like to know where the stuff goes…..
> 
> - bandit571


Into your cylinder head….be careful, might be worth having the system pressure checked.


----------



## mojapitt

> Probably want to avoid this tractor.
> https://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/d/1994-fordwd-power-********************-tractor/6472350829.html
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Type-Os can be hilarious


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I need to get down to St Gen, Mike. Gotta get this growler filled again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


YEAH! The micro brews coming out of Ste. Gen are awesome. I'm really partial to the Hoptimistic from Charleyville.


----------



## bandit571

getting close to being done…









Knob has been installed..









One coat of Amber shellac…









Need to get this back panel installed…









Kind of empty looking without it..









Just about done…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Look'n good, Bandit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Bandit. Is that a kitchen item?


----------



## DanKrager

Agree w Mike, Bandit. You likely have a gasket that is letting coolant get into the cylinder. It can only get worse. Get it fixed while it's only 3 digits …

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Thinking it MIGHT be a pin hole in the lower Radiator hose. I get the Mechanic paid off, I'll have him check it out. Very slow leak….might even be one of the heater hoses…they are always looking "wet".

There is a corner in the Dining Room…outside wall and a chimney….kind of a "dead space" nothing really fits into….household tool kit will be in the bottom cabinet…..Craig's books will be in the bookcase. Project is sized to fit into that space.

My knees and this weather do not get along…..makes it hard to walk very far…


----------



## mojapitt

We're getting more snow. Ugh


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy the wife and I are good for Saturday. I just need to ask the in laws to babysit the dog. how much are tickets?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Well it was supposed to get hot today but only managed about 45° and windy with clouds. No moisture yet but there is a chance tonight. Slowly getting to feel better. This cold can go away anytime.

Try to finish the counter tops for the kitcken tomorrow and Thursday then will finally be done with that mess.

Lots of brewerys and pubs here but none attatched to a sawmill. A brew-mill would be different but maybe the two shouldn't mix at the same time.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, you guys owe it to yourselves to step outside tonight and check out that Super Moon. Man is it huge!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy the wife and I are good for Saturday. I just need to ask the in laws to babysit the dog. how much are tickets?
> 
> - diverlloyd


$14, good for all three days. Meet me at the Sawstop booth at noon, ok?

Now we need to see about getting Marty for saturday.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you make any more furniture for your house ya'll will have to find a bigger place to live 

@Yeti I would love it, but I don't have a sawmill. Just friends that do!

All caught up - I think. after work, went to the gym, got my butt kicked in a good way in water plyo class, ran home and got the wife, went out to dinner with a coworker who's in town from Colorado this week, went home, played with the dog a few minutes and then went to bed. This afternoon, the lowes kitchen designer and general contractor are coming past to take measurements and get ideas on how we can better use the space. Wife and I have a bet we'll have to increase the budget just because of what they'll find during demo. I hope we're wrong. Still have a few years before we find out. My shed is up to bat this year!


----------



## mojapitt

Did we just get personalized spam? Hmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Think so Monte. Nice!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Sorry, double post


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My elder bro is working on a new design which he thinks will blow! I always watch his craft as I follow stumpy nubs threads. They are awesome and I help him with some ideas. Recently I came across this thing which I found very useful for him and for some other friends. Please check it, you may be interested as well. http://bit.ly/woodycraft
> 
> - omegar


It s another Ted spam. I clicked the link, and although my spam/ad blocker blocked it, it directs you to clickbank. That is the source behind Ted. Looks like they are getting people to go on sites and "personalize" their spam.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## mojapitt

The web address looked "phishy" to me.

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm sure Cricket will nuke this one as well.


----------



## mojapitt

Nuking Ted is a grand idea


----------



## Gene01

Found a picture of Ted Klassen's River Table. Mine will be similar. Except the voids will be filled.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> This afternoon, the lowes kitchen designer and general contractor are coming past to take measurements and get ideas on how we can better use the space.
> 
> - rhybeka


WHAT!!! store bought kitchen??? Git over here and let me show ya how to build a kitchen…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Somebody hid the moon completely this morning. We had totality for about 7 minutes this morning while the earth cast its shadow across the moon. Pretty impressive.

The spammer personalized a few other posts on other topics as well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, I can reroute things and make it Saturday…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I need to use your panel cutter. Can you bring it over for a few minutes? I'm struggling to get a square cut on 6' long boards that are 9" wide.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll swing by on my way to Menards…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy…

Went and blocked the spammer…have enough trouble with plans IN my head, without buying any.

Depending on what the Boss wants to do today…I might actually get something done…moving at the Speed of Randy…


----------



## mojapitt

Calling for 6-10 inches of snow Friday night through Saturday night. Depressing.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Missed Spam for breakfast again !!

Cloudy here so could not see the moon. Chance of rain or snow for the next several days also but not known how much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Saturday forecast for show attendees is; 
Mainly cloudy with chance of light snow by afternoon, wind SSW at 9 mph, high of 32 degrees…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, are you buying lunch Saturday?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I ll swing by on my way to Menards…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I've got it figured out. I'm not getting square cuts, but I can use a pattern bit and make one cut match the other cut. Should work pretty good. Getting ready to t&g the bar pieces. I'd like to do the ends too, but that could get dicey. I'll just use biscuits on the ends.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Calling for 6-10 inches of snow Friday night through Saturday night. Depressing.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Oh Monte! It's only depressing because it won't be here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was hoping AJ would pick up the tab while I excuse myself to the 'lil boys room…..


----------



## rhybeka

> This afternoon, the lowes kitchen designer and general contractor are coming past to take measurements and get ideas on how we can better use the space.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> WHAT!!! store bought kitchen??? Git over here and let me show ya how to build a kitchen…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'd love to build it, I just can't get it done in the SO's time frame. Though, if I started on it once I got moved into my new shop, there's a chance I *Might* have the cabinets done by the time all of the other stuff is done (electrical, plumbing, insulation. flooring, etc.)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, you should save your old kitchen cabinets to use in your new shop. They're already built and paid for-all you have to do is hang them!


----------



## StumpyNubs

So let's all meet at the Sawstop booth at noon on Saturday.

Could one of you pm me your cell phone number?


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I sent both to your phone.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty you are thinking wrong it's been 6 years since I received a paycheck.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, just back from the roadwork-man it's nice not running into the wind!

That Super Moon was pretty impressive-but I missed the eclipse. It's cloudy and lower 40's right now, so it wouldn't have been worth getting up early for, just to not see it.

Sounds like I missed the spam again-I guess I'll just have cereal for breakfast…...!

All of you hanging out with Stumpy be sure to take lots of photos, and maybe some video also, so the rest of us can feel like we were there. Also, if any of you make it to South Bend, pick me up a ND hat!

Carry on, All!


----------



## rhybeka

> Becky, you should save your old kitchen cabinets to use in your new shop. They re already built and paid for-all you have to do is hang them!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I would love to, but they aren't technically cabinets…it's like someone built one huge box on the wall with cut outs for doors and dividers between cabinet spaces. It's seriously jacked up.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you for all the encouragement. Really? I have to choose 1 project? Dan, I watched the Freeplane video. I do not understand how it applies? 
Mudflap and son are at Mom's place prepping the front sidewalk for ramp installment. Shuckydarns are sure to be uttered. I'm not there due to the real job for the next 3 days.
Beka, here's a video making a dowel maker.




View on YouTube


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should meander to the shop, in a bit…maybe get that project done…...maybe.

Errands have been run, lunch is done….Have two George Killians Irish Reds in the fridge…waiting for when shoptime is over…..moving at the speed of Randy…..or is it at the speed of smell?


----------



## mojapitt

MARTY, you may like this!?

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/259170#reply-4410914


----------



## bandit571

OK, back is on the bookcase…only broke one drill bit…
Amber Shellac is now applied….Second and third coats in someplaes….now,..how do I get that stuff off of my fingers?

Should be ready later, so bring upstairs from the shop…and maybe do a proper photo shoot to post as a project…..


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, here's a different look


----------



## bandit571

The Red River Valley?


----------



## mojapitt

Most of the river tables, I don't care for the color of the river used.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Gene, here s a different look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I don't know how you made this, or what you used, but it is absolutely beautiful! I think one of the prettiest I have ever saw. Incredible.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't make it. I just look through lots of pictures.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Sorry buddy, I thought you did. It's still remarkable!


----------



## Gene01

That one is really pretty, Monte. Thanks. 
A whale of a lot of epoxy though. Saw a Stone Coatings video of a similar pour. IIRC it was 3 pours. They used 2 gallon and it wasn't as big as that one.


----------



## bandit571

Ok,..these have just got to go….









Starting to crowd the keyboard…..

As for where that project will sit, when it gets out of the shop…









Back there in that corner….All the crap sitting there will have to disappear…before this arrives,,,









Doors open to the left..









Maybe someday, I will master them half blind dovetails…









Maybe? Finally, a view that will disappear..









Once this is set back into that corner..

Thinking I might be close enough to post as a Project?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit…..can crusher!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got a crooked maple tree to mill. Might be a candidate for a river table.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gluing up the bar with the tongue and groove and biscuited butt ends was a major pain. I have glue on my shirt, my pants and I just found glue in my hair.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, careful, you ain't got much hair.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> and I just found glue in my hair.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Just shave your head next time, and you're all set!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, luckily as short as my hair is, it came out pretty easily. It also tells you how close I put my head to the glued up panel.


----------



## bandit571

Watch out..there be a second Spammer just starting up….cbl2018…...


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Watch out..there be a second Spammer just starting up….cbl2018…...
> 
> - bandit571


Something tells me as fast as they get zapped on this forum, they may not mess around here much more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> This afternoon, the lowes kitchen designer and general contractor are coming past to take measurements and get ideas on how we can better use the space.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> WHAT!!! store bought kitchen??? Git over here and let me show ya how to build a kitchen…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I d love to build it, I just can t get it done in the SO s time frame. Though, if I started on it once I got moved into my new shop, there s a chance I *Might* have the cabinets done by the time all of the other stuff is done (electrical, plumbing, insulation. flooring, etc.)
> 
> - rhybeka


So what's the problem???


----------



## mojapitt

I wonder if it is one of the haters that's actually targeting here. Probably just thinking too much.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Dang, did I miss spam AGAIN…......?

Now I have to go and cook dinner…..........

That's twice in one day I've had to cook…......


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, I'm finding that the trick to managing a task list with as many items as I have, is to start with large categories that branch into smaller and smaller sub-categories until one arrives at a task that can be accomplished in a small amount of time, like an hour, morning or afternoon, or a day. I live on 5 acres and there is a lot of maintenance to keep it looking nice, which is a relative concept in some neighborhoods. So for example, this year a major project was to clear the un-mowable brushy areas (about 3 acres), raise the canopy, and collect the mat of leaves into my 60 cu yd or bigger compost pile. The major project at the root of the mind map branch was broken into tasks like get new brush cutting tool (!!!), cut the brush, pile the brush and sticks, burn the stumps, get new pole saw (yeah….another tool), cut the branches, collect and pile the branches on the charred remains of stumps , burn the stumps again. One cannot complete any of those tasks on 3 acres in a day, even a week, so i divided the area into small enough sections that I could accomplish one task in that section in the amount of time I could stand to be out in the cold doing it. At the end of the work period (hey, I'm an old man) it's encouraging to be able to mark off at least one item with a sense of accomplishment. Freeplane helps me itemize approximately 50 such major projects into fragments that I can handle. With some tolerance for indoor vs outdoor activities depending on weather it helps keep the priorities moving in appropriate sequence. Little gardening tasks that are calendar sensitive get ticked off the list at the right times.

It may not be for everyone, but it's working for me. I got three items knocked off today, two of which were tiny stand alones, not part of a bigger project, but loose ends that nag and rag until done.

I can send a sample map for task mgmt via pm at your request.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

A Stepback Cupboard Project has been posted…..NOW I get a week or two off, before the next project starts….

Boss wants a bed frame made…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I know that a 10×12 is needed for 1000bf, so his measurements are off slightly, and 8% can be achieved after 2 weeks only if you're air dried down to about 15-20%. Case hardening will not be obtained as long as you don't dry below 6%.....


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Boss wants a bed frame made…
> 
> - bandit571


Here's a beautiful Greene & Greene bed by fellow LJ, Darrell Peart.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Did not think I have been working that much but miss spam twice in one day ?? Good thing Jamie is a good cook !!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, you're gonna hafta pay better attention as to what is goin' on around here…..


----------



## rhybeka

> This afternoon, the lowes kitchen designer and general contractor are coming past to take measurements and get ideas on how we can better use the space.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> WHAT!!! store bought kitchen??? Git over here and let me show ya how to build a kitchen…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I d love to build it, I just can t get it done in the SO s time frame. Though, if I started on it once I got moved into my new shop, there s a chance I *Might* have the cabinets done by the time all of the other stuff is done (electrical, plumbing, insulation. flooring, etc.)
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> So what s the problem???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Same ol'. same ol', Money  The kitchen won't even be in budget for minimum two years unless we win the lottery or some rich relative we don't know about leaves us a bunch of money but it will be sooooo much more user friendly when it's done! they're going to come back and bring an electrician to take a look at our hot mess. I told them some of it would be fixed before they came back since we'll be upgrading to a 200 amp panel this summer. The contractor laughed when i told him about our outlet where the overhead kitchen sink light doesn't turn on unless the garbage disposal is turned on Good news is I talked the wife into not doing hickory cabinets. will be going for an upscale beachy vibe so I'm thinking gray, offwhite or maybe white washed? don't think we can do straight up white. if we don't end up doing painted, I'm thinking it'll be maple.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ... Good thing Jamie is a good cook !!
> 
> - Festus56


Glad to hear it, Mark-I'll be right over!


----------



## rhybeka

oh and thanks a bunch Candy! I love Pask - not sure how i missed that video! Not sure I have metal drill bits that big but I'll take a look. he made that look really easy!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill hit the snow button again


----------



## rhybeka

which brings me to my woodworking/shop question. What kind of doors do you all have on your shops? I can't do a garage door or roll up. I really wanted to do a french door and avoid having a post in the middle of the doorway so I can move furniture and tools in and out easily when the need arises. The majority of my natural light would come through a set of french doors but they aren't very secure. Another option is I picked up a set of french storm doors a few years back intending to use them on the shed, but if I use just a double steel door that also means to be able to use the storm doors I give up ~6ft of wall space because the doors will have to swing in and be pushed up against the wall. skylights are also expensive. I priced them today and for a basic 21×45 rough opening it was 300, then another ~300 for the flashing kit. for that amount I'm almost at a french door. Just not sure what to do.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I have 4, 36" wide, standard height, solid core doors you can have.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, if it's a money issue, I've still got that ice bag of yours. Might fetch a pretty penny on the black market…! 

(By the way, I'm working on my keyboard smiley faces (you know how out of the loop I am)-I'm really gett'n into the 20th Century now!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

> This afternoon, the lowes kitchen designer and general contractor are coming past to take measurements and get ideas on how we can better use the space.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> WHAT!!! store bought kitchen??? Git over here and let me show ya how to build a kitchen…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I d love to build it, I just can t get it done in the SO s time frame. Though, if I started on it once I got moved into my new shop, there s a chance I *Might* have the cabinets done by the time all of the other stuff is done (electrical, plumbing, insulation. flooring, etc.)
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> So what s the problem???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Same ol . same ol , Money  The kitchen won t even be in budget for minimum two years unless we win the lottery or some rich relative we don t know about leaves us a bunch of money but it will be sooooo much more user friendly when it s done! they re going to come back and bring an electrician to take a look at our hot mess. I told them some of it would be fixed before they came back since we ll be upgrading to a 200 amp panel this summer. The contractor laughed when i told him about our outlet where the overhead kitchen sink light doesn t turn on unless the garbage disposal is turned on Good news is I talked the wife into not doing hickory cabinets. will be going for an upscale beachy vibe so I m thinking gray, offwhite or maybe white washed? don t think we can do straight up white. if we don t end up doing painted, I m thinking it ll be maple.
> 
> - rhybeka


Sounds like I'm gonna have my hands full… How do you feel about a pearl white finish??? I'll hafta send ya a sample for the wife ta look at. Don't make me come over there and git things movin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I have one 4' door that I made. It's big enough to get everything in and out, but not so big that it's awkward to go in and out.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Beka, I have one 4' door that I made. It's big enough to get everything in and out, but not so big that it's awkward to go in and out.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I wonder if she could use it like a pocket door-you know, put it on a rail and slide it open and closed.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I think you should listen to Marty. After your shop is built, then you design and build your cabinets over time as you can afford it. No big one-time expense.


----------



## mojapitt

I now have 7 people wanting projects before I leave. Where have they been the last 3 months.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Beka, I have one 4' door that I made. It's big enough to get everything in and out, but not so big that it's awkward to go in and out.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I wonder if she could use it like a pocket door-you know, put it on a rail and slide it open and closed.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I think sealing it for heating might be difficult.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, run for yer life… it's a trick…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Beka, I have one 4' door that I made. It's big enough to get everything in and out, but not so big that it's awkward to go in and out.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I wonder if she could use it like a pocket door-you know, put it on a rail and slide it open and closed.
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> I think sealing it for heating might be difficult.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's a good point-I was just thinking out loud.

But it would solve the problem of the door swinging open and hitting a piece of equipment.


----------



## rhybeka

> Same ol . same ol , Money  The kitchen won t even be in budget for minimum two years unless we win the lottery or some rich relative we don t know about leaves us a bunch of money but it will be sooooo much more user friendly when it s done! they re going to come back and bring an electrician to take a look at our hot mess. I told them some of it would be fixed before they came back since we ll be upgrading to a 200 amp panel this summer. The contractor laughed when i told him about our outlet where the overhead kitchen sink light doesn t turn on unless the garbage disposal is turned on Good news is I talked the wife into not doing hickory cabinets. will be going for an upscale beachy vibe so I m thinking gray, offwhite or maybe white washed? don t think we can do straight up white. if we don t end up doing painted, I m thinking it ll be maple.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Sounds like I m gonna have my hands full… How do you feel about a pearl white finish??? I ll hafta send ya a sample for the wife ta look at. Don t make me come over there and git things movin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


lol I just asked her and she said she'd have to see it. I googled white washed and didn't like that at all so I think it'll be between the white family and possibly a driftwood/weathered/gray. Here's the tile that's driving the color scheme:


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Beka, I have one 4' door that I made. It's big enough to get everything in and out, but not so big that it's awkward to go in and out.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I wonder if she could use it like a pocket door-you know, put it on a rail and slide it open and closed.
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> I think sealing it for heating might be difficult.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Pocket doors can be sealed for heat, I just don't know how well it would work. I took a pocket door out between a house and an unheated garage once when I converted the garage into a family room…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, plans won't change. It's down to 2 possibilities now. Hospital in Lexington said no. That was a so-so option. Top 2 still possible.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, I have one 4' door that I made. It's big enough to get everything in and out, but not so big that it's awkward to go in and out.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I wonder if she could use it like a pocket door-you know, put it on a rail and slide it open and closed.
> 
> - MeanDean
> 
> I think sealing it for heating might be difficult.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> That s a good point-I was just thinking out loud.
> 
> But it would solve the problem of the door swinging open and hitting a piece of equipment.
> 
> - MeanDean


All good thoughts - Tommy Mac has HUGE barn doors on the side of his shop where he has his wood storage and something else. Sealing was a concern for me though.

I'm not against building my own door/doors… that would give me the opportunity to put an in door transom in that would provide the light. I've just never built a door before!

@Monte if shipping wouldn't kill it I would take them.


----------



## rhybeka

> I now have 7 people wanting projects before I leave. Where have they been the last 3 months.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


they are just panicked since you are leaving!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I'll send ya a sample and the formula for pearl, I think I have yer address but PM it to me just in case. you'll really like the color…..


----------



## mojapitt

For me Beka, I would go with the darkest or lightest color in your tile.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, plans won t change. It s down to 2 possibilities now. Hospital in Lexington said no. That was a so-so option. Top 2 still possible.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So, can I still call you neighbor???


----------



## mojapitt

I have 5 boards with this knot/hook. Thinking about a river table with a Mother of Pearl river.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I wish I had a pic of the pearl to show ya, but I'll hafta ta git one. 'lil Dan used this formula when he worked in a cabinet shop years ago, he recently made his wife some shelves with it and I was really impressed with the color…..


----------



## mojapitt

This is the size of the bullet. Board isn't great and would be scrap otherwise. Should I save it for a future project or scrap it?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, Indiana and Virginia are the 2. Either puts me closer to a bunch of you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, epoxy the bullet in place and call it done…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> This is the size of the bullet. Board isn t great and would be scrap otherwise. Should I save it for a future project or scrap it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The wood looks punky. Not sure it's worth it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I have 5 boards with this knot/hook. Thinking about a river table with a Mother of Pearl river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Looks like a wave.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, I wish I had a pic of the pearl to show ya, but I ll hafta ta git one. lil Dan used this formula when he worked in a cabinet shop years ago, he recently made his wife some shelves with it and I was really impressed with the color…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think I saw those shelves when I came over! I'm trying to nudge the wife to a white but she's hesitant. I know it's got to be a pain to keep clean so I can't really blame her. it'll show everything. Time for sleep though. 4:45 comes early!
@Monte do I need to get you an ohio state shirt??


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Bill. The board has no other reason to be kept.

Just gotta think of a project it could be used in. As Marty said, coat with epoxy and use as a back drop to something.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That board has story with the bullet in place, without it, it's nothing…..


----------



## Festus56

At least you did not pay $9.90 bdft for that like I did on this walnut. I made sure 3 were visible on the front rails of my chisel cabinet. There were a total of 5 holes in the 1" x 6" board. Can see part of the lead in one and have another on my bench that is a bullet sliced in half. Can not believe I missed them until I got home.


----------



## mojapitt

> That board has story with the bullet in place, without it, it s nothing…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's why I kept it intact. Too cool to just throw away.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, $9.90 bdft is cheap, I would have charged $15…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Most charge $15 bdft for figured walnut…..


----------



## DanKrager

Customer was ecstatic to have this bullet show up in her drawer front. She jokes about husband telling friends she shot at him and missed….










DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte if you mean Lexington Kentucky you dodged a bullet that town has zero hospitality and the people there will make you want to kick a baby. Have you tried the hospitals in Louisville (nortons is a good one)


----------



## Festus56

Already ate supper but Spam is for desert tonight !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ha…........!

Just when I was about to cook dinner, the spam shows up!!!

Now all I have to do is figure out what's for desert….......


----------



## mojapitt

Now I do think it's someone who hates us personally


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Already ate supper but Spam is for desert tonight !!
> 
> - Festus56


No way, dude-it's mine for dinner!

But desert's at your house-I'll be right over!


----------



## Festus56

To late Dean by the time you posted it was already cooked ! Sorry I never saved any !!


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, at the time I searched, I didn't find any positions available there. Hospital maintenance jobs tend to be filled with long term employees. Many hospitals (ours included) have minimal turnover in that area.

Lexington's pay scale was the lowest of the 3. Indiana is the highest, but they may want more refrigeration experience than I have.


----------



## mojapitt

I had pie for desert. It was good. Just saying.


----------



## diverlloyd

Oh I love me some pie I had a Little Debbie's orange cream cake it was good enough I bought three boxes.
Monte let me have the wife check tomorrow to see if they have anything.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My wife is the interior designer, seriously, she has the degree to back it up. She's makes the decisions on colors and scheme. I just make it happen. It's too bad you're in Ohio and I'm in Missouri, I know she would help you out.

Here's one of her ideas. Top cabinets are white, lowers are grey. She hand painted the counters.

Before









After


----------



## DIYaholic

According to Home Depot Corporate….
Spring is right around the corner.
Patio furniture & lawn tractors are arriving….
Lawn mowers & garden supplies are being "set".

Yet, in the heart of a New England winter….
We are out of snow blowers, snow shovels & space heaters….
Then again, THD Corporate is located in Atlanta, GA…. Go figure!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Randy, Menards started putting out garden supplies about 2 weeks ago. But, planting does start in 4 months here.


----------



## Festus56

Nice job Mike, tell her she done good too !!

Sounds about right Randy. By the time summer gets here lawn / garden tools are hard to find.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks Mark. I'll relay the message.

We're pretty temperate here. Most of the lawn and garden stuff stays in stock. There is seasonal stuff, but it seems like it's usually plants and the like. The big push here will be grills. I think I'll be fine this year.


----------



## Festus56

Yeppers that should work. Nice setup. We have a nice combo grill with a smoker that did not get much use last year as we were gone for a few months. I like grilling.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, are you going to be on the fire team again this year?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I had pie for desert. It was good. Just saying.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well since Mark ate my spam, and didn't even offer desert-I guess I'll be right over for pie!

I'm not without manners, though. I've got a bottle of Elijah Craig Barrel Proof Batch #11 that I'll bring along!


----------



## Festus56

Not sure Monte. Probably will not be running shower units but may be doing something on wildfires.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, I feel ya, buddy.

I did my bit in retail….. Which is always a season ahead. So of course, by their logic, it makes sense to put the Spring/Summer items out now. Of course, when you're hip-deep in snow, and can't get out your friggin driveway, because the BORG doesn't have snowblowers, how much lawn furniture do they think they're gonna sell…......?

Of course, my favorites were the Plan-O-Grams. Take the merchandise and move it over here. Because some pencil-neck computer geek thinks it'll sell better. Then next week, move it over there. Then, just for the hell of it, let's move it back to where it was originally because, you know, the staff's got nothing better to do. Sometimes I just wanted to cram that pocket protector down their throats…. Would have got fired, and probably prosecuted-but goodness it would have felt good…......

Probably a good thing I'm not in retail any longer…..............


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Not sure Monte. Probably will not be running shower units but may be doing something on wildfires.
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, if you ever get out to Oregon again, let me know, and I'll try to meet up with you.

Our wildfire seasons get worse every year (each year is a new record year) so if you're looking for Summer work, we'll probably have it!


----------



## Festus56

We were through Portland late July but had to get to Grants Pass then 3 days later moved to Brookings where we were until the first week of Sept. Would have been nice to visit but was just before the eclipse era so were not having much fun in that traffic on I-5.


----------



## Mean_Dean

If you thought that was bad, you haven't tried rush hour in Portland…....

The Portland Metro area consists of Portland, the outlying areas-and Vancouver, WA. Vancouver is basically a bedroom community, and most of its residents work in Portland. So not only are the locals trying to get to and from work, but so are the Vancouver people.

A couple of months ago, I met a friend for dinner up in Vancouver, at Who Song & Larry's, right on the waterfront along the Columbia River. Took 45 minutes to go the 5 miles up I-5 from the Freemont Bridge to Vancouver.

Rush hour here can be so bad, it makes downtown LA look like the Indy 500….....


----------



## Mean_Dean

And here I am, trying sell Monte on moving here. Probably should have left the rush hour part out….........!


----------



## Festus56

Yea we came in from the east on 84 about noon when we hit the 205 south. We were a convoy of three big trailers that were not as agile as the rest of the people. You are right, Monte would not like that either !!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers. 3° now. I want to be Bills neighbor.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mark Those are some pretty cabinets! Nice job on the kitchen! Ours just needs ripped out down to the studs so we can put insulation in, fix all of the electric nightmares to be found, and build it back up in a useable manner. I told the designer yesterday our biggest want for the room is to be able to cook together. we can't be in there now together. Looks like we'll be moving the stove and refrigerator to the other end of the kitchen. While expensive to move all of the electric/plumbing/etc in the long run I think we'll REALLY enjoy it. Also found out a previous homeowner hung a 2×4 across the basement in an attempt to keep the outside wall from bowing in. Thankfully the horizontal cracks in the wall haven't moved in the 12 years we've been there. Putting in those steel I - beams is really expensive!

Friends of ours are just saying to move since the market is looking up. We've talked about that many times and it's just not really an option for us. The area we'd like to be in is about 100k more expensive than the current, and we wouldn't get good money for the house because of the kitchen being the way it is - the house itself is a bit wonky, but it works for us. we have 9 years left on the mortgage as well so once that would be paid off there wouldn't be much for a down payment even if we got what we asked out of the place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe Monte and I need to trade. He wants warmer. I want colder. Do you like log cabins Monte?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, we get plenty of snow up here and we'll have the house on the market in ~6 weeks. With the snow and cold you'd also have to be OK with high taxes, bad roads and rust on any vehicle more than three years old.

Should have a better hold on whether we're building or trying to find something that's move in ready within a few weeks. Just found out the lot we're interested in doesn't have a perk test for septic yet and the state is running a 6 week backlog to get them done, builder is running 8 week backlog and I'm not sure those timelines can be run in parallel. I'm hoping so as waiting 6 then 8 more weeks could put us way behind if we're to have a certificate of occupancy by October.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, you need a better sales pitch if you want me to buy your house.
There's a 6 week wait to have someone come and dig a hole, put water in it and see how long it takes to drain.? How many people does it take to do this complicated work?


----------



## bigblockyeti

OK, I have a heated, fully wired, well lit 15' x 32' shop with a man door and an overhead door. The house is just a bonus.

As for the hole digging, it's a state run operation and it's within the USA, by default efficiency is prohibited.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's better.

I heard from Sandra this morning. She's busy with a sexual harassment situation that the RCMP has been dealing with for a while. Many women have come forward and she has been helping many colleagues deal with it. 
Gerry is retiring in April.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Becky…shop doors…two 36" solid cores, swing out, astragal between. Three heavy duty hinges per door.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...


----------



## ssnvet

48 hour count down has begun for Mrs. Maniac and I to run away on our 20th anniversary celebration…. and of course, things are crazy busy, both at work and home. I have a long track record of getting sick the first day whenever we attempt to get away. The Mrs. thinks it's stress let down. I think I'm going to wear a dust mask on the plane.


----------



## Gene01

Enjoy, Matt. And, stay well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Watch out for falling coconuts, Matt.


----------



## rhybeka

> That's better.
> 
> I heard from Sandra this morning. She's busy with a sexual harassment situation that the RCMP has been dealing with for a while. Many women have come forward and she has been helping many colleagues deal with it.
> Gerry is retiring in April.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ouch.


----------



## rhybeka

> Hey Becky…shop doors…two 36" solid cores, swing out, astragal between. Three heavy duty hinges per door.
> 
> - Gene Howe


sooo….you'd cut the door frame part that faces the inside, and put the astragal on one of the doors? how do they lock?

Enjoy Matt and Mrs. Matt! Happy 20th!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wasn't the only one who got an "application error" for the past few hours was I?


----------



## mojapitt

I was blind, but now I see


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still acting up for me, hope it's resolved soon!


----------



## mojapitt

It's working now for me


----------



## bigblockyeti

Seems to be working for now but slowly, that part could be due to the kids streaming blue planet.


----------



## DonBroussard

Working for me now, too. I was starting to have withdrawal symptoms, wanting my LJ fix.

Happy anniversary to Mr. and Mrs. Mainiac. Enjoy your anniversary vacay!

Gene-Astragal? Either a new word to me or autocorrect got you . . . Not sure which.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Afternoon, All!

Busy morning, but things have settled down enough to drop by.

Matt, I'd recommend a full HazMat suit, complete with oxygen tank. No sense in taking any chances…...!

Becky, I'd say just scrap the door idea completely, and do without. Of course, you'll need a way in and out of the shop, which calls for a transporter to beam in and out with. Since those exist only in the future, you'll need to borrow Doc Brown's DeLorean to got into the future and steal one. Make sure to get a remote activation device, also. Then when you get back, all you have to do, is return the DeLorean, and install the transporter-and you're all set. And you thought this was going to be difficult…......

I see there's no spam today-guess I'll have to cook lunch again….

Well, off to the kitchen….!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Gene-Astragal? Either a new word to me or autocorrect got you . . . Not sure which.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don, from Wikipedia:

An astragal is commonly used to seal between a pair of doors. The astragal closes the clearance gap created by bevels on one or both mating doors, and helps deaden sound. The vertical member (molding) attaches to a stile on one of a pair of either sliding or swinging doors, against which the other door seals when closed. Exterior astragals are kerfed for weatherstripping.

An astragal may also be known as a "meeting stile seal". It is sometimes confused with the wooden trim that divides the panes of a multi-light window or door, known as a muntin.


----------



## DonBroussard

Dean-Thanks for the education. I had never heard that word. I thought Astragal was one of the characters on the Jetsons.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder who or what blew the site up? After three spammers yesterday…...

Thinking about adding a shallow drawer/tray to the open area under the Bookcase part of the cupboard….Still have one more metal knob to use up….

That Amber Shellac turned the Ash a golden orange flavour….still trying to get it off of my fingers…..ran right down the brush and on to the fingers….sticky mess…


----------



## bandit571

Don: they used to have a plane to mill those type of moldings..









Had one a long time ago….never did find the cutter for it..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean-Thanks for the education. I had never heard that word. I thought Astragal was one of the characters on the Jetsons.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Man I loved the Jetsons!

My favorite cartoons were the Pink Panther, Daffy Duck, Bugs Bunny, and the Road Runner. In fact, there used to be a Bugs Bunny/Road Runner Hour. Saturday morning cartoons used to start at 6am, and my brother and I would get up and sit in front of our b&w TV, with the volume down low (the parents liked to sleep in on the weekends) and watch a couple hours of cartoons.

The Pink Panther was the epitome of cool!

(Kids today have such pathetic cartoons. I'm glad I grew up with the good ones.)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I texted Cricket at 1:28 and they weren't able to get it fixed until almost 3. Must have been serious.

My kids watch some pretty terrible cartoons, but they also watch scooby doo, Tom and Jerry, loony toons.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's red oak bar 2.0. Hope it does better than the first. Luckily I salvaged the edge rail. That's not cheap.


----------



## ssnvet

> Afternoon, All!
> Matt, I d recommend a full HazMat suit, complete with oxygen tank. No sense in taking any chances…...!
> - MeanDean


Back in my navy days we had yellow radcon suits that everyone called "big bird suits" and we had insulated, buoyant exposure suits for bridge watch standers that everyone called "pumpkin suites". I might get pulled off the flight for causing a panic if I wear either of those :^P



> The Pink Panther was the epitome of cool!
> (Kids today have such pathetic cartoons. I m glad I grew up with the good ones.)
> - MeanDean


I agree 100%... Speed Racer was iffy (not really into the anime thing) but He Man was the end of the golden era of cartoons…. boy was that a lame one.

Don't forget Speedy Gonzales, Chilly Willy and for our Canuk friends Clondike Cat (who always gets his mouse) :^)


----------



## ssnvet

Shop time today of a different variety…




























I'm ~80% done with mounting the various components (still have some relays and ionizer controllers left to install). 
My wiring diagram has ~300 connections that need to be made. It's going to be a busy few weeks when I get back.

I've never used a knock out punch press before…. slick little set up. Works like a champ.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

OOOOOOOO, Industrial Legos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I wasn t the only one who got an "application error" for the past few hours was I?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I got a Oops!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Got the kids vintage Dick Tracy two Christmas's ago. The racial stereotyping wouldn't be tolerated in anyway today but it was a good cartoon nonetheless.

Bill, new top looks good.

Matt, the CNC project looks like it's coming along quite well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a tip for all males, if you are ever invited to lunch with your Mom and sister, NEVER!!! ride with them and trust them to return you home promptly. I was dragged thru Goodwill and Walmart before being returned home… Now if you'll excuse me, I'll be in the corner drinking a beer…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I quit riding with mom about 40 years ago


----------



## Mean_Dean

I hear ya, Marty!

And never leave the girlfriend alone with your mom. I did that once, and Mom dragged out my baby pictures, while Dad and I were watching a game. Next thing I knew the girlfriend was hounding me to get married….......!

Mom always wanted grandkids, so I think she had an ulterior motive with the baby photos.

Another lesson learned the hard way…......!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Don t forget Speedy Gonzales, Chilly Willy and for our Canuk friends Clondike Cat (who always gets his mouse) :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Good ones, Matt.

I forgot to add Rocky & Bullwinkle!


----------



## mojapitt

Here's what the taxidermy base was for.


----------



## mudflap4869

Mr. Magoo, Yosemite Sam and Daffy Duck were tops.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Here s what the taxidermy base was for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's a beaut Monte!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, he does some nice work…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Monte.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I have a buddy that is like that you let him drive and no one knows when you will make it back. I got called on a Friday night to go and shoot some pool I drove and my buddy mentioned above drove himself and another friend. Saturday morning we all got something to eat with the pool hall owner and went back to the pool hall I ended up leaving about 9 saturaday night. The next day was Super Bowl and we all had plans to meet up at hooters to eat and for them to watch the game. About 7 on Sunday they hadn't showed up so we called and the driver was still playing pool trying to win some cash (36hourish). The passenger said he got tired of playing and took a nap under one of the tables and they would be on the way. I talked to the owner and his slogan was "the lights stay on till your 5 bucks is gone" and he felt bad enough for the passenger that he bought him pizza and some breakfast. He must have felt real bad because I never seen the owner even give a discount let alone anything for free. So we don't ever ride with the driver that wasn't the only time that something like that happened.


----------



## bandit571

After hearing a compliant about an "open area" on that cupboard…









Took a little while….









But there is now a drawer to fill in the open area….
Picked a couple latches, today…









And cleaned out the space to hold the cupboard in..









And, made a mess of the bench, again..









Other than that, didn't do a whole lot…


----------



## DonBroussard

I used to think it was normal for us kids to wake up early on cartoon day, but have trouble waking up for school, and then it was validated when I had kids of my own.

I see that several of you watched the same stuff I watched. Don't forget Jonny Quest and his little dog, Bandit, and The Archies. I used to have a cartoon crush on Veronica.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Yeah Don, I think the kids that came after us got ripped off-cartoons wise, and music wise.

I still see the Pink Panther on TV every now and then, and still enjoy watching him. Maybe I'm still just a kid at heart….....!


----------



## mojapitt

Archies played here locally back in the day. Didn't look like the cartoon characters.


----------



## Mean_Dean

And Sugar Sugar is a great song-still have that here somewhere!


----------



## bandit571

Cricket get things fixed, this time around?


----------



## mojapitt

Fixed "now" is all I know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

She said it's being fussy today.


----------



## bandit571

She MIGHT be chasing that spammer that is running around here tonight….


----------



## bandit571

Something called woodfir, seems to be another one of Ted's clones with 16,000 plans….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can you say Oops!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been across the street checking out the weekend auctions while waiting for Cricket to unlock the doors…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> She MIGHT be chasing that spammer that is running around here tonight….
> 
> - bandit571


Dang, did I miss spam again? I just made taco salad for dinner….......


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Thanks Cricket and crew !! Checked in this morning but before I could post things went Oops !! So I actually got some work done. Decided that if LJ's was down I didn't need any other internet today either.


----------



## mojapitt

Seems like spammers are attacking much harder now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Still getting an application error every time I hit any of the tabs at the top or click on anything in my watchlist. The only way I can get on is opening up a new tab from my inbox announcing new posts from any thread I'm subscribed to.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, the CNC project looks like it s coming along quite well.
> - bigblockyeti


We've already done some testing of the CNC "Glue-Bot" and it's almost done… just one more control issue to figure out.

These pics are of a second and far more complicated project…. an automated assembly machine for one of our patented products…. the Tip (N) Tell. I've been tasked with cloning a custom machine that we had built for us some 7 years ago, so that we have a back up and can double our production. PLC controls, 12 air cylinders, 2 servo driven linear motion actuators, two tape applicators, two tape cutters, in-feed stacker, out-feed stacker, bead drop device, two deionizers and about 25 sensors. I'm in deep water well over my head with this one…. :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like you've got it well in hand Matt.


----------



## GaryC

Nice work, Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Gary


----------



## ssnvet

Finally done with this one…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I thought that was of your home brew CNC, it seemed for lack of a better way of putting it, very well funded. Especially given what you had stated several posts past about scrounging for pieces and parts. Still very cool nonetheless!


----------



## GaryC

Hi, Monte. Hope you're doing well


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, I thought that was of your home brew CNC
> - bigblockyeti


The glue bot started out as a collection of salvaged parts for a CNC outrr for me, but wound up becoming a CNC hot melt glue machine for the company

I'm working that build and the new custom assembly machine at the same time


----------



## bandit571

The Pallet bed looks great…have to hide that idea from the Boss…..as she has been wanting a new bedframe built…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Doodled this between calls at work.









Then built it after work.









Need to put a peg board top on it and cut a 4 inch hole in one of the long sides so I can hook it up to this.









Then I can breathe easier using the ROS.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Cricket!


> I can send a sample map for task mgmt via pm at your request.
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Yes, please, Dan.
Don, I had to look up astragal…
Nice kitchen job, Mrs. Mike!
Bar top is looking good, Bill!
Great projects posted, Bandit and Matt.
Happy anniversary, Matt and Mrs. Maniac!
Good night, Gracie.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Working all weekend, so Friday isn't a big deal. Weather is supposed to suck though this weekend, so might as well work.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Weather is looking pretty abysmal here too. Temp dropped all last night to 16° this morning and another light dusting of snow as well. Worse since it was above freezing the past couple days and I was getting used to it.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all!

yeah… thinking the only silver lining to this weather thing is I have firewood that needs burned…. or somehow turned into lumber  High of 21 today… so much for shop work this weekend. more dovetail practice on Sunday!


----------



## DanKrager

PM sent Candy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A chilly 10° this morning. Made sure Liam was bundled up before he went to wait for the bus.
What shall I do today?


----------



## DanKrager

FFOTS, I guess you'll have to consult your GTD list. If you had one. 

I don't want to do what's on mine. It's COLD outside.

DanK


----------



## MontanaBob

It appears there is a lot more spam on this computer overall…. Even have had an increase on junk calls and texts on the phone…. Anyone else seeing an increase….

Bandit-nice cupboard


----------



## ssnvet

> A chilly 10° this morning. Made sure Liam was bundled up before he went to wait for the bus.
> What shall I do today?
> - firefighterontheside


I would venture a guess that 90% of the elementary parents in our area wait with their kids for the bus. And there were two attempted abductions, where men tried to get young girls waiting at the bus stop a year ago.

I can easily tell you how many times my either of my parents waited with me…. zero. Our nation has changed… and not always for the better.


----------



## jeffswildwood

5 inches of snow and still coming down in the mountains of Virginia. Just nasty. I finished my post office box door truck the other day and decided it was shop clean up time. I have a confession, *My name is Jeff and I'm a wood **hoarder*. Why would I want to keep that 3X5 inch piece of walnut? Or that 24 inch long piece of cherry cracked on one end and has a "cat stain" on the other? With my pine I cut all the scraps to 9 inches to make log cabin bird houses. It takes 24 3/4 by 3/4 logs to make one. I have enough to make three now. Is there a cure? Should I call Dr. Phil and let him analyze me.


----------



## ssnvet

And on that depressing thought…. HAPPY FRIDAY !!!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> And on that depressing thought…. HAPPY FRIDAY !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Sorry Matt, it was meant as humor!  Guess my sense of humor is not woke up enough yet! Still on my first pot of coffee.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dan along similar lines…how to prioritize the projects? I seem to do ok breaking them down into smaller pieces/steps but I still seem to have five going at once because their level of importantness keeps changing. 

@Jeff I have that problem as well. Recently gave myself a talking to and cleaned a bunch of that up (otherwise known as used it as fuel for the fireplace) as well as trashed a bunch of plywood scraps that couldn't be used for jigs and such.

Time for food I think


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's not allowed to go out there until just before the bus arrives. He's out there maybe a minute.


----------



## ssnvet

> Sorry Matt, it was meant as humor!  Guess my sense of humor is not woke up enough yet! Still on my first pot of coffee.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I was referring to my own post… yours hit the queue just before I hit post…



> He's not allowed to go out there until just before the bus arrives. He's out there maybe a minute.
> - firefighterontheside


Yup… the little boys are just as at risk as the little girls these days… I think most boys would feel embarrassed if their parents waited with them…. I know I would have.


----------



## ssnvet

> Sorry Matt, it was meant as humor!  Guess my sense of humor is not woke up enough yet! Still on my first pot of coffee.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> I was referring to my own post… yours hit the queue just before I hit post…
> 
> He's not allowed to go out there until just before the bus arrives. He's out there maybe a minute.
> - firefighterontheside
> - Mainiac Matt


Yup… the little boys are just as at risk as the little girls these days… I think most boys would feel embarrassed if their parents waited with them…. I know I would have.

Our girls had ~1/4 mile to the bus stop, so when they had to ride the bus, my wife would drive them down and wait in the car with them.


----------



## rhybeka

It's a sad state of affairs these days…. the bus stop I had to wait on was on the corner where our house sat, but the view was/is obscured by a very large evergreen pine. Thankfully nothing ever happened to me but it was very dark in the mornings and I was the only one at the stop (only two kids in my neighborhood about the same age). I would have not minded the company but I also still hate being alone in the dark even as an adult. I scare easily


----------



## mojapitt

So we started the day with our monthly generator test. Only difference, it took down about 1/3 of our equipment including air handlers. Guess how much tension we have now.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Uh oh….

So some of you fish… what would be a good retirement gift for a woodworker/fisherman that's going to live on a boat (on a river or three) for a while? I'm trying to figure out something in my skill set that I could make that's functional and doesn't take up a lot of room but I don't know anything about river fishing or ocean fishing or even really fishing in general.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, that's a question for Marty to answer


----------



## firefighterontheside

If he catches something, he might need a board to clean/filet fish on.


----------



## rhybeka

Good idea, Bill. Unfortunately, Whit is good at making anything himself. He's already got a fish cleaning station made up of stainless steel for the boat. though one can never have too many cutting boards? The other intern made a phone speaker stand. simple design, decent amplification. i was like - wish i would've thought of that!


----------



## DanKrager

A lure/hook box is a nice touch. If there's room for a couple tools like needle nose pliers, fillet knife, scaler, sales etc. that might be nice. I enjoy fishing when someone else is doing it.

Rolling priorities are hard, but can be done. The key to flexibility is indecision. That's why this mind mapping thing works for me so well right now. The priority of the list (which I made) calls for some outdoor work that I don't want to do because it's COLD, but the motivation is I know it has to be done and it's manageable in two hours, so I'll go do it. Yes it can be changed or ignored, but that's where I was and am working away from that. Maybe I'm just trading types of stress, but usually some form of organized activity relieves stress.

HELLOW. MY NAME IS DanK AND i'M A HOARDER TOO. Streamlining is on the map! Already four HUGE fires. And do you know about the rain sort? Just before a big rain, set everything outside. If it is usable after the rain, keep it for a while longer. The fire sort is more stringent.

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

I am afraid that just being called a wood hoarder would be an improvement for me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How bout a Bluetooth speaker that is carved to look like a fish?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, somewhere out there is an ultimate tackle box. Good for skill building.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Drive over here tomorrow, there is a place downtown with The Ultimate Tackle Box…...


----------



## rhybeka

Wooooow….that is one nice tackle box! I don't think I can get something like that done between now and May 1st though :\ I work slow as it is!

@Bandit I can't come tomorrow  going to dayton to see the parentals. Taking dad surround sound shopping since he got his refund from Uncle Sam.


----------



## MontanaBob

Monte-Just finished up two more boxes made from that Box Elder you gave to Mark, which he gave me…. The wife wouldn't let the first one go…. Others want one, now they are happy…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I am not a hoarder. I have a collection of tree parts is all.

Your wife just wanted the first one Bob, now she can share the pretty boxes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy, would say I've gone way beyond wood hoarding.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Something killed one of my hens yesterday.
Went and looked at dads game camera. Lots of pictures of foxes in the area of my coop.


----------



## mojapitt

Foxes are good for fur coats


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad cut down a small cherry tree the other day. The top of it got hung up on an oak branch. That stupid thing was balanced 20 feet off the ground. Tried to pull it out with the tractor, but it wouldn't budge. Today we went out with a pole saw and a generator in a trailer behind the 4 wheeler. Managed to cut off one end of the limb which unbalanced it and it came out. It was cold, but needed to be done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Trouble is I don't have time for fox hunting. Plus I don't have a horse or any hounds.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill put out some random dog toys for the foxes they like to play.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, Punxsutawney Phil saw his shadow-so 6 more weeks of winter. Monte's gonna love that…........!

About ready to head out for this morning's roadwork. It's going to be a busy day, so I won't be back for awhile!

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## mojapitt

I would be thrilled with only 6 more weeks of winter


----------



## Gene01

Hey Becky, the two doors are locked with one door having a floor bolt on the bottom and one at the top. That totally immobilizes that door. That door gets the dead bolt strike and the other door gets the dead bolt lock. Of course, the asragal is on the free door. :- )
In my case, the floor bolt goes into a sleeve set into the concrete floor. For wood you'd still use the sleeve. The top bolt and sleeve goes through the door frame and into the header. A surface mounted, non working, door knob is mounted on the free door. I don't have one on the inside. 
If you plan windows in the doors, have the glass replaced with Lexan and use a deadbolt lock that's keyed both sides.
For security purposes, all your windows that are big enough to crawl through should be Lexan, also.


----------



## Gene01

> Trouble is I don't have time for fox hunting. Plus I don't have a horse or any hounds.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


And, don't ya need a horn, too? And a weskit and funny hat?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Trouble is I don't have time for fox hunting. Plus I don't have a horse or any hounds.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> And, don t ya need a horn, too? And a weskit and funny hat?
> 
> - Gene Howe


See, I'm totally and completely unprepared.


----------



## mojapitt

I would like to see a picture of you totally prepared though.


----------



## bandit571

Moving Day….Got the bookcase removed from the base unit…decided to plug the 6 screwholes with Walnut plugs, and add a few coat of shellac..









Then added latches for the two doors….didn't want them flying open will in "transit"...Hauled the two drawers up stairs, that was the easy part. Bookcase was …not so easy….

I tried to bring the base unit up the stairs…about 1/2 way up, I got "stuck"....finally got some extra help..

Took a bit of finagling, and cussing, but the 73-1/2" tall "Thing" is now in it's new home..









The Boss and Craig have been busy…loading it up….I am sitting here, watching the fun…I think I am done for today…worked way too hard, for a Friday…


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, the drawer was a great idea. That unit is really nice and looks completely at home, there.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit… the drawer is a very nice finishing detail…. it's a nice looking piece.

I am so glad to have that pallet bed out of my shop… I think that half of the dread of that project was not being sure if she'd have a germ fit and refuse to sleep on it. I'm quite relieved that it was well received, appreciated and just as importantly, is getting used.

Now I have another speaker build to finish and a small jewelry box I had started helping my oldest daughter make for herself… Then it'll be summer and most of my woodworking will be done with a chainsaw and log splitter. I sure hope I can make that Morris chair some day.

I've already changed my e-mail and voice mail messages… I'm hiding for the last hour of the day and punching out of this place as soon the clock strikes QT.


----------



## rhybeka

> Hey Becky, the two doors are locked with one door having a floor bolt on the bottom and one at the top. That totally immobilizes that door. That door gets the dead bolt strike and the other door gets the dead bolt lock. Of course, the asragal is on the free door. :- )


so it's locked from the inside then? how does one get out??



> For security purposes, all your windows that are big enough to crawl through should be Lexan, also.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Hm. I believe the two windows I have picked out that are 'big' are 2' x 2' sliders. I guess a teenager could fit in them? not sure about a full size adult. I've also set them up pretty high. All I want them for is light and a cross breeze.


----------



## mojapitt

2'x2' is a big access


----------



## firefighterontheside

One door is locked from the inside. The other door is locked to the first door with regular deadbolts and handsets.
2×2 window will only have an actual opening about 20×10 o climb thru, without breaking out glass and other sash parts.


----------



## Gene01

My doors don't have windows so, my deadbolt has a turn knob on the inside. Saved me the cost of a handset.


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRAT are here…time to go to Micky-Dees…...BRB..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Another question for the Navy guys:

I understand the duties and responsibilities of the OOD, but am unfamiliar with the duties and responsibilities of the Command Duty Officer (CDO). Are they one and the same, or is one in-port only, or something else?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Monte Uh oh….
> 
> So some of you fish… what would be a good retirement gift for a woodworker/fisherman that s going to live on a boat (on a river or three) for a while? I m trying to figure out something in my skill set that I could make that s functional and doesn t take up a lot of room but I don t know anything about river fishing or ocean fishing or even really fishing in general.
> 
> - rhybeka





> Beka, that s a question for Marty to answer
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A gas card would be great if you wanna get me a boating gift…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill put out some random dog toys for the foxes they like to play.
> 
> - diverlloyd


They have chickens to play with…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I would like to see a picture of you totally prepared though.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That would be fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill put out some random dog toys for the foxes they like to play.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> They have chickens to play with…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Chickens are gonna be sequestered for a while.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, back from a busy day.

Went to visit a friend at her work for lunch, and then was going to visit another friend in the hospital up in Vancouver. Turns out that her gall bladder exploded a couple of days ago, and she was in the ER for hours until the doctors decided it might be a good idea to take the thing out…... So she was in the hospital since then, but was discharged and is back at work today, so I didn't get the chance to see her. I haven't seen her in probably a dozen years, and was looking forward to seeing her. She lives in Washougal, WA, which is kind of a long drive from my area, and I don't know the location at which she works. So since I had her location pinned down (the hospital), I thought I'd make one of my patented surprise visits.

Bill, I wonder if you could put motion-activated lights or noise makers out there to scare off the foxes?

Bandit, that cabinet looks great, and fits that nook perfectly.

Marty, a gas card isn't very personal. But maybe if she built a nice presentation box to put it in, it would be.

For shop security you can't beat a sign I saw awhile back: "We don't call 911" over an image of a Colt Government Model .45 ACP pistol…......

Oh, and by the way-Happy Groundhog Day to all you characters!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

My kitchen job is done. At least until they ask me to do something else. Am hoping they are taking care of all the bathroom vanities and all the interior room doors that are missing.

Bandit that cabinet looks good and just like it was made for that corner !!

Oh it was a nice day here. Supposed to rain this morning and snow this afternoon. All we got was sunshine and 49° so far.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Another question for the Navy guys:
> 
> I understand the duties and responsibilities of the OOD, but am unfamiliar with the duties and responsibilities of the Command Duty Officer (CDO). Are they one and the same, or is one in-port only, or something else?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, that's a tough one. I did a yahoo search and what I remember is different from what I read. I remember OOD as officer of the day, seems it's officer of the deck. I was squadron not ships company. Maybe that's the difference. It also says CDO as the senior officer, in charge in the absence of the commander. In other words, I'm not much help.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Oh it was a nice day here. Supposed to rain this morning and snow this afternoon. All we got was sunshine and 49° so far.
> 
> - Festus56


Sounds like our forecasters….....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Jeff. Obviously you were part of the airwing of a CV or CVN.

The OOD (Officer of the Deck) is subordinate only to the CO and XO, while he's in command of the ship. He (or she) is responsible for the safe operation of the ship, and carrying out other tasks, such as the deck log and signing it when going off watch.

I'm trying to understand what the Command Duty Officer (CDO) does, and when he/she does it.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's something new from Kris at Rockyblue woodworkers (LJ friend that rarely posts anymore)


----------



## bandit571

Already broke that record for cuss words…..while building that cabinet…..

Cabinet was designed to fit that spot exactly….had to allow for the baseboard moldings.

Already filled up…..might weigh a couple hundred pounds, now. Must have done something right….the "lighter" streaks in both doors line up….where I had to use a narrower filler piece for width…somedays, ya get lucky….

No projects for about two weeks….no lumber. The fellow I bought that Ash from is now in the Land of OZ ( Down Under) and will be there for another 2 months.


----------



## Festus56

It is that time of the week again. Date Night #488 is here !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Have fun, Mark-drink a beer for me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, my chickens are always locked up at night. The foxes have been getting chickens during the day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, how do you round up yer eggs if they run the yard???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think 99% of the time they go to the coop to lay their eggs. I've found a few in odd places, but rarely.


----------



## mudflap4869

Foxes *DON'T LIKE* people urine. Mark your territory. Most country folk know this.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Today begins about a week of crappy weather. Gotta get ready for work.


----------



## Gene01

Had to re order the epoxy seems UPS lost it in CA . I could drive 130 miles to get it. Not gonna happen. This is the first time an Amazon order has gone astray.


----------



## mojapitt

That sucks Gene.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Jim's gonna come over and pee on yer chickens…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Woodworking show AND train show goin' on at the Fair Grounds this weekend, decisions, decisions…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Thanks, Jeff. Obviously you were part of the airwing of a CV or CVN.
> 
> The OOD (Officer of the Deck) is subordinate only to the CO and XO, while he s in command of the ship. He (or she) is responsible for the safe operation of the ship, and carrying out other tasks, such as the deck log and signing it when going off watch.
> 
> I m trying to understand what the Command Duty Officer (CDO) does, and when he/she does it.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Correct Dean. I was with the air wing. I worked on the RA5-C Vigilante aircraft as an AT. A mach 2.5 flying camera that was reconfigured after being designed as a nuclear bomber, a task it failed to perform properly as. I was stationed at NAS Key West Florida and made two deployments, with RVAH-9 on the Nimitz, (actually the Nimitz first) and later on the Enterprise with RVAH-1. I really enjoyed my "Navy days" and missed them when I left. Especially when I found myself in the Iraq desert with the National Guard, carrying an M-16 instead of on a flight deck carrying a wrench!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, take pictures of your travels today


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, you coming up???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, be careful around Stumpy. That whole totally nice guy persona can lure you in to buying a Sawstop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, be careful around Stumpy. That whole totally nice guy persona can lure you in to buying a Sawstop.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hope Debbie brings her checkbook…..


----------



## johnstoneb

Doesn't Stump need a Chisel Stop


----------



## Gene01

> That sucks Gene.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Appreciate your commiseration, Monte. Ah, well. Such is life in the stix. My sanders still work, though. 
Reorder is SUPPOSED to be here, Monday.


----------



## GaryC

What's Marty doin with chicken piss??
I'm confused


----------



## firefighterontheside

I pee outdoors often, but I guess I'll spread it around more. Probably shouldn't do it in front of my dad's game camera.


----------



## DanKrager

You can laugh if you want to, but marking my territory around the OUTSIDE of the shop has noticeably reduced the mouse population IN the shop. Maybe the poison is effective too, IDK.

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

It's has been a couple days since our last spam.


----------



## bandit571

Spam for Brunch?

Morning to ya….


----------



## ssnvet

Dean, CDO is a watch station that is not usually stationed, while OOD is always stationed when underway.

The key terms are DECK and COMMAND and CON.

To have the DECK means that you are in charge of and responsible for the safe operation of the ship and to follow the CO's commands. Every on duty watch stander ultimately reports to the OOD and any and every action that potentially affects the ships set condition, requires the OOD's permission. During any given watch section, the OOD directs the ships watchstanders to operate the ship as required to execute the CO's standing orders.

Normally the OOD also has the CON a he alone can give orders to the ship's control party (helmsman, planesman, diving officer, chief of the watch) and to the EOOW (engineering officer of the watch). Though under some specific circumstances, the CON can be delegated (I.e. to a harbor pilot). Only the CO can designate who is to be the OOD, usually via. his approved watch bill. And the CO can relieve the OOD and take direct control of the operation of the ship. Though this is rare. Normally the CO gives his orders to the OOD and the OOD then directs the watch section to execute them.

CDO is a special, as needed, watch station that is used in special circumstances, where COMMAND PRESENCE, is required on the bridge for extended periods. The CDO commands the OOD in the CO's absence.

Only the CO, or if stationed, the CDO can do certain things (i.e. order an attack)

Engagements at sea can be very long in duration. Picture being at battle stations for 72 hours, or manning the ships tracking party to surveil a contact for two weeks.

The CONNING OFFICER (CON) gives direction to maneuver the ship

The OOD gives direction to the CON and every one else in fulfillment of the COMMANDS orders.

The COMMAND of the ship, in fullfillment of it's mission, most always comes from the CO. But the CO can assign a CDO to execute COMMAND in his abscence.

On skimmers, the CO may be summenzed to the flag ship to pow wow with the admiral. He would assign a CDO (usually the XO) to excercise COMMAND in his abscence.

If a fast attack submarine is tracking an enemy boomer (for the duration of their patrol) and command action might be required at any instant, he might assign a port and starboard CDO watch bill (12 on / 12 off) with the XO or even a three section watch bill with the XO and the most experienced Department Head.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Fried spam for breakfast.

Still 39° here but 70% chance of snow and down to 0° tonight. Will see if they get that right.

Shop cleaning day. Have a mess in there that needs a little help before I start something else.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey guys, get your hands off my spam!! I'm having it for breakfast!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, thank you very much for such a detailed response! That really clears up the distinction between the OOD and CDO, and makes it easy to understand.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, another day in paradise! Sunny and headed for mid-50's today.

Need to start cleaning the 1st Quadrant of the house this morning, then some laundry, put a previous load of laundry away, and then probably watch some golf this afternoon. Speith didn't make the cut, so it won't be as interesting, but it's the only game in town today.

Well, as Tommy Mac used to say, "Time to get crack'n!"


----------



## bandit571

Thinking of taking a little time off from projects….need to clean and sharpen all the toys in the shop…to have them ready for any future builds.

Will sort through the "leftovers" in the scrap piles, and see what small project can be made….maybe…

Hmmmm, that was, what..the fifth spammer in 3 days? All with the same "link"? First thing I do each time, is to BLOCK the spammer….right after I flag them.

Spam…wasn't that a part of the Navy's "T-Rats" they kept feeding us non-Squid people…(Army…)


----------



## bandit571

Seems I have drawn "KP" for today…..was handed a garbage bag and told to fill it up…down in the basement…Firepit may also get used today…..

Tool Maintenance for a few days….until the next batch of lumber shows up….I'd start a sharpening thread, but….not up to hearing all the fighting that those bring out….I have my own ways….will stick with those.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Neighbor across the street has an "Ultimate Dog" mobile dog grooming van in his driveway.

I wonder if there's a mobile Dean grooming service available….........?!


----------



## Gene01

I'm really glad I was in the AF. All I had to remember about an officer's rank was to salute it….occasionally.


----------



## ssnvet

Just had my first Bahama Mamma …. I don't think it will be my last


----------



## ssnvet

And it's official… I have a cold

For some reason I always get sick on vacation


----------



## Mean_Dean

Have one for me, Matt!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Have one for me, Matt!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


A cold?


----------



## Mean_Dean

No-a Bahama Mamma…...!

(I've noticed that sometimes when I post, one or more other posts appear in front of my post. I don't know why this happens, but it makes it look like I'm responding to the wrong post…....)

Matt, you probably got the cold on the plane. Better to travel by submarine…...!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does anybody have a Stumpy card besides me???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a good lunch at Aristocrats, Stumpy was having a cold one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Then made sure he got back to work so he could earn his keep…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to see guys. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## mojapitt

Wish I could be there, looked like fun.


----------



## Gene01

> Good to see guys. Wish I could have been there.
> 
> - firefighterontheside





> Wish I could be there, looked like fun.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Me too.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Daughter passed her Board Exam…now has her License to be an LPN….


----------



## Gene01

That's wonderful, Bandit. Tell her congrats from us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can never have enough nurses…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Marty, looks like you guys had a great time! Wish I could have been there! Any video??

Bandit, congratulations to your daughter!



> We can never have enough nurses…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Tell me about it…........!

I have about 20 of them at the clinic….....!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like Scott Phillips has substituted a brad nailer for pocket screws. I wonder if Kreg pulled its sponsorship…..?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found this parked out in the snow…..


----------



## JL7

Cool pix Marty…..cool you could all meet up…....

The forecast is is for -20 windchill here in the morning for the gathering in the stadium I am still paying for…....pretty confident this will cement in time, the last time something like this will happen in my lifetime in this town…....I'm thankful for that!

It snowed most of the day, so things are really really greasy out there…...ye haw.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yelp good time with Marty,Debbie and stumpy. Made it back in time for a auction bought a pill bury cookbook about pies(150 types with pics and reciepes) and a jar of shine. Figured what goes with pie then moon shine. Oh and another 12 cookbooks total of $11 no tools unfortunately. 
Marty that is one of a very few picture that exist of me. By few I mean about 4 including that one.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Congrats Bandit!

Thanks Marty, AJ, Mrs. Marty and Mrs. AJ! Had a great time!


----------



## diverlloyd




----------



## mojapitt

My forecast is much like Jeff's, but without the SB. 5°, 20 mph winds and snowing hard. Also 93% humidity just to add a little more misery.


----------



## DIYaholic

.... That really clears up the distinction between the OOD and CDO, and makes it easy to understand…..

- Mean_Dean
[/QUOTE]

Where does the "OCD fit in all this???

Congrats Bandit Daughter…. or should I say Nurse!!!

Matt,
Have enough Bahama Mammas to forget that you are sick….
Doctors orders!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, what kinda pie ya makin' fer breakfast???


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Marty. Pie for breakfast is a great way to start the day.


----------



## mojapitt

What's your weather like Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I've separated the cole slaw from the router bits, maybe see about spinning some molding soon. Drive safely heading home tomorrow…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Weather is good…
22 degrees ABOVE zero, now….
Going to be 35 tomorrow….
That is as far into the future that I've seen!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have peach pie for breakfast. Thank you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are expecting snow on Tuesday. Hope it holds off long enough for me to deliver and install a bar.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's coming Tuesday BECAUSE you're delivering the bar


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Down to 3° now and light snow showers. The breeze makes it feel really cold out there. We are keeping some of the cold. Guess Jeff didn't order all of it.

Good deal Matt. Looks like you escaped to a warmer climate.

Looks like a good time was had by all in Indy today. Wish I was closer that would be fun.

Congrats to the daughter nurse Bandit. Will she be working in your area? Always good to have a nurse around. Have 4 cousins that have been nursing all their life.

If there is any left I like any kind of pie, anytime of the day.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty don't know to many choices but there are 10-15 in the book I have never heard of so they are on top of the list. In one of the other cook books has a recipe for avocado pie. I don't like avocados but the wifey does so maybe a couple mini tarts for her. But there are some breakfast pies also just to many to choose from.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Decided to have Scotch tonight for my once-weekly beverage: Macallan 12-year-old, Sherry cask finished.


----------



## Festus56

Sure is quiet in here !!!


----------



## mojapitt

-7° now. Yuk.


----------



## johnstoneb

All pies are breakfast pies.


----------



## MustacheMike

> Does anybody have a Stumpy card besides me???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Yep, I got a whole box of them!


----------



## Gene01

> Decided to have Scotch tonight for my once-weekly beverage: Macallan 12-year-old, Sherry cask finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Good stuff, Dean. 
Try to find some Del Bac Classic. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Mike, are you in charge during Stumpy's absence???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff L, We're gonna need ya to fix the game to make sure the bird will fly…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….real sloppy outside this morning…..I believe the snow countdown is 4 after today's adventures….


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, we didn't get any here…..


----------



## mojapitt

About 7" here


----------



## bandit571

> bandit, we didn t get any here…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Looked like it went just to the north of Martyville…...too much hot air down your way?


----------



## rhybeka

We got a dusting… supposedly more of a dusting later. Going to get my eyeballs checked here in a bit and told i have another year and some before I need glasses. Then home for some dovetail practice I think. Going out for bbq tonight for a friends birthday. Just trying to stay warm otherwise!


----------



## johnstoneb

Supposed to be almost 60 today with sun.


----------



## mojapitt

> Supposed to be almost 60 today with sun.
> 
> - johnstoneb


You suck Bruce


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just drilled the first hole in my new truck. I have a little lock box to keep my pistol in, but it won't go under this seat like it did the old one. It now is in the center console, but needed a hole to run the cable to lock around the seat bracket. It didn't hurt too bad.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it only really hurts when you don't intend to do it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

We have 3° and about 5" of snow. Supposed to get a bunch more by tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, it only really hurts when you don t intend to do it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That would be bad.


----------



## Gene01

No snow on the mesa. Sunny and 65.


----------



## BillWhite

"I've never used a knock out punch press before…...."

I have a small chassis punch that I've been keeping for about 40+ years I was doing tube type radio/tv repair at the time. Uses the same mechanism as the punch press.
Anybody wants it, it can be had for $10.00 shipped.
Bill


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Finished the down draft table and gave it a whirl. Works good, lots less dust in the air.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Nubbers!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, just back from my roadwork this morning-a little tired on this one, so I'm glad I have the next 2 days off.

Cloudy and 50 out, headed for mid-50's later. Forecast to be upper 50's to 60 later in the week, but we'll see….....

Gene, I looked on the OLCC's website, and couldn't find the Del Bac Classic, so I think it's not available out here. Is it a Scotch or other type of whisky?

Looks like no spam this morning, so I guess I'll have a bowl of cereal. I read an article online yesterday that veggie pizza makes for a nutritious breakfast every now and then. Problem is, that no pizza places are open early in the morning…....

Matt, if you make it here today, keep pounding them Bahama Mammas-a high BAC will kill them germs!

The rest of you characters have a great Super Sunday!


----------



## Gene01

Dean, it's a whisky because it's made in the US. Tucson, to be exact. But it tastes like a good single malt.
I drink Macallan and Glenfiddich and Del Bac is right there with them.

I just looked at their website and it appears they have no ditributors north of San Francisco. Bummer.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy Hi Candy!

just got home from getting my eyeballs checked. Erred on the side of caution and got me a pair. don't need them during the day, but it'll help with night driving and such. Going out for BBQ in about an hour so not much time to make a mess. think I'm going to go re-watch Stumpy's dovetail layout video.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Gene!

If it weren't illegal, I'd send you some $$ and have you ship me a bottle.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> just got home from getting my *eyeballs* checked. Erred on the side of caution and *got me a pair*.
> 
> ...
> - rhybeka


Got you a pair, huh? I thought you came from the factory with a pair already….........!


----------



## mojapitt

> Thanks, Gene!
> 
> If it weren t illegal, I d send you some $$ and have you ship me a bottle.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Send him a wooden box he can return to you.


----------



## DonBroussard

For our sawyers here, I just watched a neat video about a guy with a WoodMizer LT35, using a jig to make lap siding. It's about 14 minutes long, but it's really impressive (at least to me). Here's the link:


----------



## Festus56

Mike I built a downdraft similar to yours a few years ago. The pegboard was slick enough I used an anti-slide sanding mat to keep the wood from sliding around. The mesh allowed the air to flow through the pegboard with no problems.


----------



## Gene01

> Thanks, Gene!
> 
> If it weren t illegal, I d send you some $$ and have you ship me a bottle.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


On the website, click WHISKEY then FIND. They list some distributors that ship.
However, we might be able to work out something else…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good video Don.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Festus, I deliberately used the rough side to mitigate the sliding around issue. I'm ciphering on adding rubber grommets in strategic places to alleviate the wander, which isn't that bad really. Otherwise this thing is a blessing.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Forgot this earlier….

Saw the movie, Snatched last night, with Amy Schumer and Goldie Hawn.

My capsule review: Don't waste your time…..

For a supposed comedy, it wasn't funny at all. Plus the soundtrack was just terrible. Now, there are two possibilities why I didn't like this movie: The comedies these days just aren't funny, or, as out of the loop as I am, I don't like today's brand of comedies.

Also, Goldie Hawn didn't look like Goldie Hawn. She sounded like Goldie Hawn, but didn't look like her. If I didn't know she was in the movie, I wouldn't have known it was her….....

Now, speaking of actually funny movies, can anyone here, under 30, name the movie containing this exchange:

"Surely, you can't be serious."

"I am serious-and don't call me Shirley…..."


----------



## Festus56

Yes they are great Mike. I was not smart enough to turn the top of mine over. LOL I have since upgraded mine to a downdraft cabinet that I used a kit for. It has rubber grommets and stops which do work well. It is in my project posts. Use it daily it seems.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm well over 30, Dean.

Hospital…..what is it? It's a big building with patients, but that's not important right now.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

"Roger, Roger"


----------



## mojapitt

I pick a bad time to quit sniffing glue


----------



## mojapitt

So,tell me Tommy, have you ever seen a grown man naked.


----------



## firefighterontheside

"The red zone is for immediate loading and unloading of passengers only"


----------



## mojapitt

So Tommy, have you ever been to a Turkish prison?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

"What's the vector, Victor?"


----------



## DonBroussard

"Give me the the ham on five and hold the mayo."

"I speak jive."

Every time I watch "Airplane", I see something new.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> "Give me the the ham on five and hold the mayo."
> 
> "I speak jive."
> 
> Every time I watch "Airplane", I see something new.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don gave it away!


----------



## firefighterontheside

"Jim never vomits at home"


----------



## Mean_Dean

> "Give me the the ham on five and hold the mayo."
> 
> "I speak jive."
> 
> Every time I watch "Airplane", I see something new.
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> Don gave it away!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, he'd better be under 30…........


----------



## mojapitt

Are you nervous?

Yes.

First time?

No I have been nervous before.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry for spoiling the fun. I should have said "Every time I watch that movie, I see something new".

Dean-I'm more than two thirties.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, you guys have got me so revved up about seeing it again, I requested it from the library!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Sorry for spoiling the fun. I should have said "Every time I watch that movie, I see something new".
> 
> Dean-I m more than two thirties.
> 
> - Don Broussard


It's ok, Don-but it's gonna cost ya a bottle of bourbon!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just want you to know we're all counting on you"


----------



## DIYaholic

Game on….

GO EAGLES!!!


----------



## Festus56

I think I just watched the movie rerun.


----------



## rhybeka

Bbq is good - wife now needs ice cream. /sigh/ i want to go home and tactics my box joints and dovetails.


----------



## bandit571

The stuff that melted off today…..has turned into glare ice….

Fried Rice, with VERY spicy meatballs…..Had to drink a lot of milk to cool the mouth down….whew


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, a pretty good game so far. Would like to see NE lose this one.

Halftime music sounds terrible, so I'll skip it. Whatever happened to good music? Might have to play my Glenn Miller CD tonight!


----------



## mojapitt

Have to agree Dean, not my music


----------



## Mean_Dean

"Looks like I picked the wrong halftime to stop sniffing glue…...."


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice box Mike, send it over here so I can try it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, I seen that video, it's pretty slick…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

"Johnny, what do you make out of this?"
"I could make a broach or a pterodactyl…"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just heard from Stumpy, he found his way home thru the snow…..


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like I picked the wrong week to quit amphetamines.


----------



## mojapitt

> Just heard from Stumpy, he found his way home thru the snow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So supper at Stumpy's?


----------



## bandit571

Well, now have over an inch on top of the glare ice…..Level 1 Snow Emergency…..

May sneak down to the shop, tomorrow….inventory the leftovers, and see IF there is a small project in there, somewhere….

Daughter wants a cabinet like the one I just made…..hmmm…or a "Chester Drawers".....may have to build either out of Pine…..Ash supply is unavailable, right now….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Daughter wants a cabinet like the one I just made…..hmmm…or a "Chester Drawers".....may have to build either out of Pine…..Ash supply is unavailable, right now….
> 
> - bandit571


Why does she want Chester's drawers???

I got some ash logs if I ever get some mill parts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I got the pearl white stain from 'lil Dan, I gotta memorial box I gotta build in the next few days, I'll use the pearl on it and send ya a sample…..


----------



## mojapitt

Show the Pearl White here also Marty. Curious to see it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Show the Pearl White here also Marty. Curious to see it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You want to see Marty's pearly whites?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Show the Pearl White here also Marty. Curious to see it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can do that, it's a nice finish…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does anybody love seeing Brady get his @$$ kicked as much as I do???


----------



## DIYaholic

Game over….

CONGRATS EAGLES…

Soooo sorry Patriots!!!! ( not )


----------



## mojapitt

I am happy the the Eagles won


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like I picked the right week to stop snorting diesel exhaust!!

(Happy to see NE lose!)


----------



## DIYaholic

> Does anybody love seeing Brady get his @$$ kicked as much as I do???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ummm…... YEAH!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Next up….

The Olympics….

GO TEAM USA!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

This game was well worth staying up for…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, it's only 8:30


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie went to bed an hour ago, she missed it… I guess I shoulda recorded it for her…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, it s only 8:30
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My clock must be broke…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…. 10:30 here….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like I picked the right year not to watch the super bowl.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Looks like I picked the right year not to watch the super bowl.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm not a big NFL guy myself, but the game was actually a pretty good game. Lots of scoring, and came down to the final play.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I couldn't have done it without ya Randy…..


----------



## Festus56

> Does anybody love seeing Brady get his @$$ kicked as much as I do???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


He is not a very good receiver !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Does anybody love seeing Brady get his @$$ kicked as much as I do???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> He is not a very good receiver !!
> 
> - Festus56


Yeah, those crocodile arms will get you every time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Perhaps Brady would have caught the ball….
Had it been deflated!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Perhaps Brady would have caught the ball….
> Had it been deflated!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Good one!


----------



## mojapitt

Forecast was for a quarter inche of snow overnight. Got about 2-1/2". Yuk.

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## Gene01

Speaking of a great finish. Pardon the lame woodworking analogy. Good game. 
We've lived in these parts for over 20 years. Until a few days ago, I never knew there was a company that dyed and stabilized woods just 30 miles away. They have a retail outlet and sell all sorts of finishing supplies for knife and fire arm scales. I'm going there today. It should be interesting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Take notes Gene and tell them you represent all the Nubbers of the world…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds fun Gene. I have moments like that too. "How did I not know this was here?"


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only 8° with 4" new snow and still comming down. Have plenty to do in the shop so will just watch it while I work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dentist appointment is gonna keep me out of the shop for a few hours, maybe even the rest of the day…..


----------



## bandit571

Almost Lunch time….Morning to ya..People

Schools around here are closed for today….10 above zero and sunny out there….makes the 1-2" of that white s….stuff sparkle.

Going to hibernate for today…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Nice box Mike, send it over here so I can try it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks!
Shipping might be costly…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad and I just fidgeted with the mill engine choke. There is a lever that is not attached to anything. I'm not sure if somebody worked on it before Andy had it and replaced the original with some kind of automatic choke that is not working. I would like to go back to a regular choke with a lever.

I just got word that a lady that I have done a lot of work for passed away this,morning. I was supposed to make a quilt rack for her to give her grand daughter at her wedding. I also have some little figurines that I needed to make a little glass case for. I still intend to make these items. It's just sad that she won't get to see them.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning All!

Mid 40's here and mostly cloudy-headed for mid 50's again. Set a record high of 60 yesterday.

I see there's no spam this morning, so I guess it'll just be cereal again…...

Have a busy morning ahead, so I'd better get crack'n!

Have a good one!


----------



## rhybeka

hey all!

took a sanity day and have been lazy since the dogs aren't home. going to Whit's a bit early to start milling the red oak for Julie's fireplace

@Bill that sounds above my head.

Might attempt fixing the light switch issue tonight. picked up some of those wire connector thingies at lowes. May be a hold my beer' moment.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

110 just tingles!


----------



## Gene01

Marty, I took pictures. 
Check out their website, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Gene.

This is the only reason I need for having a sawmill. Red maple from a friend.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup Bill. That's what we do it for.


----------



## Gene01

That's a dubble WOW, too, Bill. Gorgeous slab.


----------



## CFrye

> Wow, Gene.
> 
> This is the only reason I need for having a sawmill. Red maple from a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside





> Marty, I took pictures.
> Check out their website, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Lots of Ooooo's and Aahhh's!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..for some reason..this site locked up on me….on my end, I did a full scan, fix, and reboot…see if that helps?

Mouse seems to think it is a Squirrel….bouncing around all over the place.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, I'm glad you're here!

Question for you:

Next week is Saint Valentine's Day, and I'd like to do something nice for the nurses, as I have my monthly appointment with them. So I've been thinking of what to do for them, but haven't thought of anything befitting of what they've meant to me. My options so far are:

Card: Not very original, but would give me the opportunity to express what they mean to me.

Cake: Better, but how big, and what would the icing say? Also, kinda hard to sneak into the clinic. (I want this to be a surprise.)

Pizzas: Doesn't really match the occasion, but would be a nice lunch. Also hard to sneak in.

Flowers: A dozen red roses would be a real gesture, but some of the patients are immune-compromised, and live flowers could be an issue.

That's all I have for now-which is why I need your input!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Card with something like a gift card to buy pizza. That way they can get the pizza when the time is good for them. Invariably when people bring stuff to the firehouse, we have just eaten or already have food cooked. Something ends up going to waste.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That maple log was a horseshoe shape and had a big rotten knot. I thought for sure the rot was going to extend deep inside, but it didn't at all. It was an old yard tree. No metal…..at least I didn't hit any.


----------



## Gene01

Very nice, thoughtful gesture Dean. Bill's idea sounds like the way to go. You be a good man, my friend.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool chunks Gene…..

Bill, that's a good lookin' stick…..


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy: Imagine this one….SawMill Creek just got hit by a spammer…..imagine that….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Gene.

But I'm just some guy who got a second chance at life who may or may not have deserved it.

So how does one repay what they have done for me? How does one repay them for my life?

Thank you is not enough. Cards and cakes are not enough. Nothing I can think of is enough….

I'd do anything for them.

They deserve something grand. Something meaningful. Something that makes a difference in their lives. I don't know what that is yet, but with a little help maybe I will.


----------



## bandit571

In a line from Tron…the spammer over at SMC was "De-rased"....without a trace.

Ok…remember this Pine Pantry Cupboard from last year?









Seems the Pine has shrunk quite a bit…used to be zero gap along the doors, now?









That split is along a glue line, caused by that big, old knot. Come summertime's humidity, the gap will close right up….I may have to replace the one board, with one that doesn't have a knot. Hmm, Pine being "Knotty" imagine that..


----------



## Gene01

Dean, make them each something. From your heart and hand to their heart and hands.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree with Gene. If you can make each something simple. Maybe Palm cross?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, a lot of things seem to be cracking lately.


----------



## Gene01

> Bandit, a lot of things seem to be cracking lately.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Must be catching.


----------



## theoldfart

Dean, maybe the nurses know of someone who could really use something you made and donated in their name? Do they have churches or something like that that does outreach?


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean memory boxes for kids that didn't make it at the hospital donated in to them or in their name is a good starting point.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Finally a chance to say Hello to everyone.

Been some busy and some Dr. visits and some new Physical Therapy at a almost Olympic heated pool.

Hope all is well here.

Anything new or urgent I need to know?


----------



## DonBroussard

Arlin-Don't say "Airplane". It's a huge secret.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Anything new or urgent I need to know?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Monte picked the wrong week to quit snorting amphetamines…....


----------



## bandit571

Monday Night Curfew…again….?


----------



## mojapitt

We're waiting for Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….
What….
Sorry I'm late….
Got lost on my way back…. from the fridge!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Still have cold ones left after yesterday Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Still have cold ones left after yesterday Randy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Of course I do….
I was prepared for OVERTIME!!!


----------



## CFrye

All great ideas, so far, Dean! As I am sitting here munching on M&M's I am thinking of one of your dispensers









...the nurses would appreciate the nearly-hands-off method of distribution (especially during flu season)! Maybe one for the nurses and one for a charity auction in their name/honor?

Y'all remember woodrookieII? He posted a project inspired by one of Mark(Festus56)'s. Check it out…


Hey, Kevin! How's the noggin?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

Grandma decided to take the radiation/chemo road for her lung cancer. It's going to be a tough few weeks around our place.

Dean, I think the candy dispenser would be a great idea - maybe fill it with something somewhat healthy? or a gift card to somewhere they can fill it? We ended up doing Panera gift cars for the nurses in CICU when Julie had her stay a few years back. They all seemed to try to eat healthy or healthier while we were there  and I'm still working on your SU file for that dispenser! obviously I'm about the speed of Randy on that.

Whit is in give a way mode. He sent me home with his HF dovetail jig, a bottle of chalkboard paint and a spray can of outdoor paint yesterday. My dad suggested a Hawaiian shirt for a retirement gift.


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, prognosis is for a full recovery and no lasting issues. Walked a mile yesterday and begin therapy on Friday. Oh. no more headache . Thanks for the PM .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's time to install Bar 2.0.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, may luck be with you and, may the anti crack godess hold you in the palm of her hand.

Got some epoxy when I visited that knife and gun store yesterday morning. Then my Amazon order arrived in the afternoon. I'm epoxy rich. The guy in the knife and gun store told me he orders five gal of Alumilite at a time. I'm not that rich.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't make it to the WoodShack yesterday after returning from the dentist, gotta make some sawdust today…..


----------



## rhybeka

You guys and your cracks…. /smh/


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 17° and still snow showering here. Was supposed to quit last night for a day or two.

Thanks for that step stool post Candy. I had missed it somehow.

Kept the laser busy yesterday. Had 2 orders from our Etsy store for my custom weather forecasting stones. Burned for about 3 hrs. total. Weird thing, I have made several of these and I get 2 orders from different areas of the country within a hour of each other. Usually a month or two without making one. Has happened several times now.


----------



## Cricket

Have you seen this project? Good grief, it is nice!


----------



## Gene01

> Have you seen this project? Good grief, it is nice!
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


Oughtta be a Top Three. Excellent work.


----------



## mojapitt

It's pretty awesome Cricket. You should come around more often.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Those who remember Airspeed that hung out here a few years back, he made a teardrop about 5 years ago that was pretty nice…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

The school district shut down all the after school activities yesterday and I had to leave work early to get my munchkin. Oh darn, leave early….

Anyway, they overreacted and the ice and liquid death we were supposed to get never materialized. I spent some time goofing around with the kiddo and then went out to the shop before dinner. The SO has been getting on me about not being able to see what we have for fasteners and general disarray in the storage department.

I got a Kreg jig for Christmas, actually, I got two of the same shirts, so I returned one, then I got the Kreg Jig. Ended up making a shelving unit/cabinet completely assembled with pocket screws and then threw it up on the wall.

I'm going to be very honest now, the Kreg system works, and it could be very addicting… I'll get some pictures tonight. It's kind of a quirky build, but it's shop furniture and it's functional.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bar went in easily and I believe it will fare well this time.

I really like pocket screws for cabinet face frames. I buy screws from Amazon.


----------



## mojapitt

I have both Kreg jig and Harbor Freight version. I actually like the Harbor Freight version better.


----------



## mojapitt

Good to hear Bill


----------



## bandit571

1/2 of today's errands are done…..getting ready for the other ones….


----------



## DanKrager

+1 on the harbor freight version.

DanK


----------



## boxcarmarty

I use my Kreg jig quite often…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, what are the bookies givin' on the new bar top???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't let them know. Somebody would surely bet against me.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, cloudy and mid 40's to start the day. Headed for mostly cloudy and mid 50's.

Ding, ding, ding-we have a winner, Candy! I liked all of you guys' ideas, but this one kind of struck home for me. As it turns out, I have an M&M dispenser, made out of walnut (I know, kind of a boring hardwood is walnut), and I'm going to fill it with pink M&M's for the nurses. And yes, Becky, M&M's aren't healthy, but the nurses deserve one day of fun junk food!










This is probably against hospital policy, but if any administrator gives the nurses any grief, he or she is going to answer to me…....

Front gutter was full of leaves and other debris, so I cleaned that out this morning-good thing I have insulated, waterproof gloves-that ice water up there is kinda cold…..!

Headed to the pharmacy in a bit, to pick up a bottle of magnesium tablets. The immuno-suppresent I'm on sucks the magnesium out of my body, which is hard on your heart. (This is just one of many fun little side effects of Cyclosporin…....)

By the way, it's starting to sound a lot like Scott Phillips around here, with all the pocket screw talk…...

(By the way, he's now using a brad nailer this season-must have lost his Kreg sponsorship…..!)

Have a great day, All!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I have both Kreg jig and Harbor Freight version. I actually like the Harbor Freight version better.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You know, that HF version is all metal. I was wondering about that. But Amazon gift cards don't work at HF.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, we're all pullin' for ya.

Hey now, Dean. Pocket screws have their place….anywhere they can't be seen. Hee, hee.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I have a brad nailer too, used it to build my down draft table. And an ample supply of TitebondII.


----------



## Gene01

Mike, between our brad nailers, pocket screws, my Bostich air stapler, and a little Titeond, we can hold the world together…for a while.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, now you guys are just mess'n with me, aren't ya…...!

(Long live the Mortise and Tenon!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I've been reading about solar kiln construction. I'm thinking I'll build one this summer. Gotta figure out where though. I need lots of sun. Use a dehumidifier and no vents.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Gotta figure out where though. I need lots of sun.
> 
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


How about New Mexico…..?


----------



## Gene01

> ...
> 
> Gotta figure out where though. I need lots of sun.
> 
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> How about New Mexico…..?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Phoenix would work. We used to joke that, in AZ, when you cut a tree in the summer, it was at 6% before it hit the ground.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure of the cost efficiency of driving my lumber to AZ to dry.
I was thinking more of a 300' circle around my house…..in Mo.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I've been reading about solar kiln construction. I'm thinking I'll build one this summer. Gotta figure out where though. I need lots of sun. Use a dehumidifier and no vents.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I've been lookin' at them too…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm thinking that I would build one about 6×12 and able to stack about 4' high. Then the roof at a 38 deg angle based on my latitude. The one I've been reading about has the clear roof and black metal panels mounted to the bottom of the roof rafters. A fan to circulate air and dehumidifier to remove the moisture. Should get up to almost 160 deg in the summer. It would be nice to put my walnut that's been air drying in there to finish.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, I'm no astronomer, but as far as I know, the sun at your latitude is only at 38 degrees at 1pm CDT on 21 June. Every other day of the year, it will be at a lower angle. The average angle may be around 30 degrees.

You should be able to get that astronomical data at the United States Naval Observatory's website.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Since things didn't work out with Lydia, and my dating life has suffered as such, I found something else to keep me busy in the evenings.

What might that be you all ask? Why, a history book from the library of course…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's true Dean. All the reading I have done says to set the roof angle at your latitude.

That should be a good book. My dad was stationed on Okinawa at that time. He flew onto the ship sometime after the fire to help with the aftermath. I'll ask him for more details tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Managed to squeeze out a new table fer my table saw today, got tired of things falling thru the cast iron grate that was on there. Next up will be a multi drawer cabinet underneath for saw stuff…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, after doing some reading, he may have been on the Oriskany.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Marty. I've never used one of those waffle tables, but I have imagined pinching myself while pushing something.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, make sure you vent it, 160* is a bit warm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Looks good Marty. I ve never used one of those waffle tables, but I have imagined pinching myself while pushing something.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, that too…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that was just what I read it was capable of. I imagine that's only on the hottest days. I'll be sure to have a vent.


----------



## mojapitt

I always heard that 140° is target temperature


----------



## boxcarmarty

You want about a foot of air space on each side of your stack, as well as front and back, then you can control the height with your baffle…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

120-125 while drying, then 12-24 hours of 150* to sanitize the wood, that brings the wood temp to about 140…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You want about a foot of air space on each side of your stack, as well as front and back, then you can control the height with your baffle…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's why I was thinking 6×12. The longest I can cut is 10'.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to do taxes. It keeps saying that there's one detail I need to review. But it won't tell me what it is. Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## firefighterontheside

My coworker who did the grading for the sawport is bringing 4 logs to mill on Thursday. I think 2 are walnut. It's t8me to pay him back.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully he can share a little Bill.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
You can't mill lumber tomorrow….
I need you here, to plow/shovel….
Err… play in the forecasted 5" to 9" of white [email protected]!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I feel your pain Randy. We're supposed to get several more inches of snow Thursday and Friday.


----------



## johnstoneb

55 and sunny today. Might rain by the weekend. Daffodils are coming up on the south and westside of house.


----------



## Festus56

We are too Monte but it was supposed to quit for a couple days first. Light snow all afternoon here, about an inch so far. Maybe up to 36° tomorrow. Over a foot since Saturday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We were supposed to get our own, but that turned into nothing.


----------



## DIYaholic

> We were supposed to get our own, but that turned into nothing.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, my snow is really your snow….
PLEASE keep it….
I don't want charity!!!


----------



## mojapitt

We've had about 6" since Saturday. They are saying 3-10 inches more between now and Friday night.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm still waiting for the 80" we need here… The weather people keep threatening us with ice.

I want this town buried for a week.

Get the moisture now instead of the tail of Spring when the rivers can't stay in their banks. The last two years have shut down the interstates and the county I live in becomes an island.

2017 was fun wasn't it Bill?


----------



## Festus56

Bandit, Sue or anyone else do you have any parts for an old #18 Stanley Block plane? Need a lever cap for this one.


----------



## bandit571

Meh….could be…..I can swap out another cap for that one….


----------



## bandit571

Just back from the ER…seems a couple of Spider Bites has given me a skin infection…..antibiotics are now in use,.....


----------



## Festus56

Don't want to cannibalize your collection, just looking for parts. You probably want to keep yours original. I am in no hurry can keep looking on e-bay.


----------



## bandit571

Mine is a Stanley 9-1/2….type 2….I can just as easily make it a bit newer, as I have a cap iron from a broken 9-1/2


----------



## Festus56

I would buy the #18 cap if it works for you. Send me a PM and let me know.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mike I like my Kreg, but I'd like the K5 better.  trying to learn some better joints though..back to working on my dutch tool chest and trying to hurdle the dovetails on the bottom of the case.

I had an epiphany last night and decided to use the pine i was trying to use for my dutch tool chest as fire starter material. it was 2nd grade pine and a lot of it was bowed in the middle. I may still use the panels I rabbeted/shiplapped for the back though They're still in decent shape. Since Charles was kind enough to donate to my wood stock, I thought I might be able to do some of it justice. Went out and grabbed a few pieces of that stock and will have to work it down once it acclimates.

and we have ~2 inches of snow on the ground


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I think you'd need a micrometer to measure the amount of snow we got last night.

No Mike, I don't enjoy the floods.


----------



## Gene01

Wind started bowing out of the north yesterday. Brought in huge ominous black clouds, thunder and some lightning. This AM….not a sign of moisture. Zip…nada, dry as a bone.

Did some hole plugging with epoxy and turquoise, yesterday. Today, we'll see how much more we need. Propane bill is going to be bigger this month. Gotta have the shop at 70 during the cure. It was 13 overnight.19 now. 65 later today.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## jeffswildwood

All our snow melted and now we have rain. I spent the last four days tending my neighbors sheep. Quite a work out with melted snow, carrying feed bags and "sheep mud" He came home last night and I helped him get the large hay bails into the fields. So bad we had to push them up hill into the pens. I came home last night after that sore and covered in said "sheep mud".

*Monty* I feel your pain on the taxes. Being my first year retired, I had a stack of tax papers. Two W-2's from where I worked two months before my final day, 1099's from state retirement, NG retirement and payout from unused sick and annual time. Wife had one from SSI and disability. I had to break down and go to the block. 

Edited twice, why do I see Monty and type Marty. IDK Maybe I have CRS


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta finish up bed over next few days


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We were supposed to get our own, but that turned into nothing.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Yeah, my snow is really your snow….
> PLEASE keep it….
> I don t want charity!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


My snow ran off with Bill's snow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, let me take a look at my Stanley pile…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> We were supposed to get our own, but that turned into nothing.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Yeah, my snow is really your snow….
> PLEASE keep it….
> I don t want charity!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> My snow ran off with Bill s snow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


.....and they're both going to see Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to measure for a big bookcase job. About 12' wide and averaging 9' tall. What sucks is that I have to paint them.


----------



## mojapitt

> We were supposed to get our own, but that turned into nothing.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Yeah, my snow is really your snow….
> PLEASE keep it….
> I don t want charity!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> My snow ran off with Bill s snow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hopefully they don't make a bunch of little snows.


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene
I have found when I am filling with epoxy as long as the shop is in the 60's when I pour and it doesn't freeze I get a good cure in 24 hours. The surface will stay tacky for another 24 hours. I have quit worrying about temp so much.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, at least with paint you don't have to match grain patterns


----------



## boxcarmarty

I put out 2 place settings last night for a mouse, he liked it so much, he cleaned one and carried the other away…..


----------



## CFrye

> - Monte Pittman


Back in my 20's I gave very clear and concise directions to a man looking for a business. Except the directions were to my neighbor's place who *worked* at the place the man was trying to find. By the time I realized my error the fella was gone and probably cussing me!


----------



## Gene01

> I'm going to measure for a big bookcase job. About 12' wide and averaging 9' tall. What sucks is that I have to paint them.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


MDF? I would. Who's to know?



> Gene
> I have found when I am filling with epoxy as long as the shop is in the 60 s when I pour and it doesn t freeze I get a good cure in 24 hours. The surface will stay tacky for another 24 hours. I have quit worrying about temp so much.
> 
> - johnstoneb


After about 16 hours @ around 70-75 degrees, mine seems hard enough to sand. But, as per usual with knot holes…especially on the edges, and filled with turquoise, I've got some more to pour. So, it'll have another day or so to cure. Fun, fun, fun. Until I get the propane bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So many people have come to the firehouse in 26 years looking for directions. I bet I was wrong at least once.


----------



## mojapitt

Any time the line "can't miss it" is used, there's no hope.


----------



## Gene01

In a previous life, I worked with chilluns on the Navajo reservation. When, I'd ask them where they lived, their responses usually started like "you know where that big tree is?" Or, " Just look for mom's car."


----------



## diverlloyd

I used to be a valet and I would give directions a lot. If you treated me nice then great direction plus a direction card was given. If treated like crap then you got sent to crap.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I'm going to measure for a big bookcase job. About 12' wide and averaging 9' tall. What sucks is that I have to paint them.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds like poplar or cab grade pine on that one.


----------



## mojapitt

Started snowing here. Beginning of the next blast.


----------



## DIYaholic

Snow has been assaulting us for about 2 hours….
Only 10 more hours until the siege is over!!!

Bill,
Will you be clearing my drive & walkway???


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately, ours isn't supposed to stop for 2 days. I am hoping it saves some for Marty and Randy.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> @Mike I like my Kreg, but I d like the K5 better.  trying to learn some better joints though..back to working on my dutch tool chest and trying to hurdle the dovetails on the bottom of the case.
> 
> - rhybeka


Yeah that K5 is a sweet setup. I may just save up and pull the trigger on that one.

Now that I've had a taste of what it's all about, I can see many many more projects built with that joinery style.


----------



## rhybeka

Whit has the K4 and I've enjoyed using it the few times I have.

Logged into facebook earlier and found this - if any of you are going to swing past, let me know! I'll probably be there


----------



## bandit571

Fazoli's Take Out for Lunch…washed down with a ice cold Hamm's…

Just ver an 1" of new snow…4 more snowfalls til spring…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Back from the roadwork this morning-am still really enjoying not running into the wind!

Lower 40's this morning, and headed for upper 50's this afternoon. It's been kind of a warm, dry winter so far-and no snow this season.

Went to an art exhibition last night at a local arts center. Had the opportunity to meet the artist and hear him talk about his work. He paints watercolors on paper, and oils on canvas. He paints mostly en plein aire which is just French for outside in plain air. His landscapes are very good, and the center has exhibitions every first Tuesday. So I'll probably attend next month to see him demonstrate painting a still life.

Looks like some nice slabs there, Becky! But if you pick them up, you know what that means-you have to build a whole new living room furniture suite….!

The rest of you characters carry on!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I'm going to measure for a big bookcase job. About 12' wide and averaging 9' tall. What sucks is that I have to paint them.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Sounds like poplar or cab grade pine on that one.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Definitely poplar, but what sucks is that I can't get it in Fenton anymore. The carcasses will be built of MDO plywood and the trim will be poplar. The job just got bigger too. More bookcases on another wall with a connecting piece going above a bay window from case to case. I called Target Coatings about getting a color match to their walls. No problem…..right on their website to enter SW paint code.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Snow has been assaulting us for about 2 hours….
> Only 10 more hours until the siege is over!!!
> 
> Bill,
> Will you be clearing my drive & walkway???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Yeah, Randy. You just get started and I'll be right over.


----------



## bandit571

Seen a small JD tractor running around town…with a snow blade out front, and a salt spreader on the backend…..Marty lose his tractor?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, did Kohler City in Barnhart close? I drove past there the other day on the weekend and made a mental note. Their website is still active and doesn't say anything about being closed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I believe they are still open a few days a week. I'm pretty sure they don't have poplar though.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

U Pick in St. Charles? or St. Charles Hardwood, kinda a long journey, but 141 makes it easier.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> U Pick in St. Charles? or St. Charles Hardwood, kinda a long journey, but 141 makes it easier.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Yes. I just bought the oak for the bartop last week at U pick.


----------



## rhybeka

SO is shovelling the driveway. If I keep quiet enough maybe she'll finish before she asks for help


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, I started reading the Forrestal book last night. I looked through the photos first, to get a sense of the book, and there is one photo, taken from USS Oriskany CV 34, of Forrestal on fire, at Yankee Station If your dad was on an aircraft carrier in the area, it was The Mighty O.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
I started without you.
I started with walkway here at The Home Depot….
Can you shovel the parking lot….
Marty said be would help!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Marty's a lot closer so I'll just let him do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Dean, I talked to my dad and didn't clear anything up. He was stationed on Okinawa with the Air Force in 65 and 66. What he remembers is that they flew out to sea in a Jolly Green to pick up a pilot who ditched at sea, because he couldn't land on his carrier due to a fire. Dad says they flew the pilot to his carrier and there was still smoke coming from the fire when they landed on the deck. It could not have been Forrestal, because of the date. It was either the Oriskany fire or some other carrier that may have had a fire.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, don't you get to choose whatever tractor you want to clear snow?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Yeah Bill, I read up on the Oriskany fire. Apparently a flare somehow ignited. Instead of heaving the thing overboard, the sailor who discovered it threw it into a locker-with all the other flares…. The resulting inferno killed 44 sailors.

How would you like to live with that on your conscience…......?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read that too. That would suck.
My dad was very familiar with what happened on the Forrestal. Though he didn't deal with Navy planes, he did with Air Force planes. He said numerous times a rocket would accidentally fire and hit the plane parked in front of it. They resorted to parking them at angles so that at least it wouldn't hit a plane parked directly in front.


----------



## GaryC

I was at Bien Hoa in 5 when the flightline blew really bad. While loading bombs on A-1E's, the Vietnam AF guys tried to load a bomb with the fuse pen missing. They dropped it, it set off an explosion that destroyed 13 planes. I can't tell you how many stories I've heard about that situation from people that weren't there. Even books told the story wrong. Can't trust anything unless it comes from someone that was there. 
Tell your dad Howdy, Bill


----------



## bandit571

Short Rust Hunt today..









$9 + Sales Tax…Goodell Pratt 8" brace…with a "bonus"..









Craftsman 13/16" almost minty bit…
Have since put a new wire wheel on the grinder…









There is a Patent Date…Dec 27, 1892…..not too bad of a day….rust wise

Went to visit Mom before that…..Has developed a Urinary tract infection…..we had to get the nurses there to check her out…"call button" wasn't working…I couldn't visit too long, with this cold…my Sister also showed up…and got people moving a bit ..faster….She can't get out of the bed, by herself, needs help for that….NOW she will be getting that help…..


----------



## johnstoneb

I guess you could call them accidents but they were all preventable. I was ECM on F4's at Chu Lai. Saw bomb rolling down the flight line quite a few times. Everytime the ordnance boys were in a hurry and didn't secure them correctly on the bomb lifts. No fuses because they weren't fused until they were mounted and safetied. Radar shop fired a sidewinder into the revetment across from them that one was about a foot short of going over the revetment Didn't fly far enough to arm but those rocket motors will burn for quite awhile. Ordnance boys fired a zuni rocket into revetment once wasn't fused yet and nobody hurt but if it had been fused that would have been real interesting they were contact fused. Both of the above safeties were removed and somebody in the cockpit pushed the wrong button.
Seat shop pulling ejection seat in a hurry forgot to safety the seat got it part way out firing cable snag and set seat off that put 2 people in the hospital and stateside. In the 9 months I was there those were tho only 2 injuries but it wasn't for lack of trying.


----------



## bandit571

Searching for the "Million Dollar Trip Home"?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Man, that's a lot of mayhem….....

I wasn't there, but have read extensively on the incident-the Turret 2 explosion on USS Iowa BB 61.

Dad who was Gun Captain, Left Gun, Turret 3, USS Chicago CA 29. helped me understand the operation of a large-caliber naval rife.

There were many contributing factors, including the CO's political effort to advance his career and spending the ship's resources on fine tuning engine speed and not on basic maintenance of the main battery turrets. The fact that an Admiral was aboard, and the CO had arranged for a firepower demonstration. The fact that the experienced gun captain of Center Gun, Turret 2 was out sick, and his replacement had never fired a live projectile. The fact that the turret officer (an Ensign) violated safety procedures. Add that all together-and, well you know the outcome…...

So this inexperienced Gun Captain had an over-ram when loading the last 2 110-pound bags of cordite into the breech. The silk bags of cordite were at a too-low moisture content, and silk is prone to static electric discharge. He saw that something was amiss, and not knowing what to do he panicked. After all the Admiral was aboard, and this poor young kid was sitting on 660 pounds of high explosives…....

So the turret officer opens the hatch to the Center Gun House. The Turret Officers Booth is the ONLY thing that connects all the gun houses, the handling rooms, and the powder and ammunition magazines together. Regulations call for all the hatches in the Turret Officers Booth be closed when loading and firing the rifles. So the young Ensign opens the Center Gun House's hatch and enters to try to help the kid with his smoking 110-pound bag of cordite. Dad told me that the Gun Captain places a small foil patch between each bag of cordite so that when the first bag ignites in the breech, the next bags all ignite in sequence. Now, all of this is supposed to happen with the breech block CLOSED AND LOCKED. In the Gun Captain's panic, he didn't secure the breech block…....

As soon as the Ensign stepped into the Center Gun House, 660 pounds of cordite exploded….......

The resulting fire and shockwave swept through all 3 gun houses, the turret officer's booth, down into the handling rooms, and down into in the ammunition and powder magazines. Had the fire detonated the powder magazine, the ship would have blown apart just like what happened to HMS Hood…..

NIS (NCIS on the TV show) determined that a Sailor, Clayton Hartwig was distraught about possibly being homosexual, and decided to commit suicide by detonating 660 pounds of cordite.

If he really wanted to commit suicide, wouldn't it be easier to just put a gun to his head and call it a day?

The fact of the matter is that the Navy made several mistakes that contributed to the accident, none of which involved Clayton Hartwig.

Sailors have told me that there's a phrase for that sort of thing: "S*** rolls downhill…"


----------



## boxcarmarty

What snow???


----------



## bandit571

Kind of quiet around here, tonight…..

Picked up a 6pack of Hamms today….$4.99….16oz cans…..now, I just have to hide them from Randy….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy is shoveling snow and doesn't have time for cold ones


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I am sure you could use a foot of white stuff like the rest of us


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I am sure you could use a foot of white stuff like the rest of us
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't matter to me much, not like I hafta git up and go to work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh wait, I'd hafta git up and take Debbie to work…..


----------



## mojapitt

Contemplating a complete sell off of everything (tools and wood) before I move. Opinions? The family is talking about selling the farm. It would take a lot of storage rented for my stuff till I would be ready for it.

No offer has been made, patience is being stretched. So no time line is set.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, tough decision Monte, sometimes it's cheaper to replace things then to move them…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd be tempted to keep things that you bought new and sell the second hand stuff. Of course it's not my farm, but the thought of selling a family farm makes me sad.


----------



## mojapitt

I would probably fly back, rent a truck and haul it back. Possibly a couple thousand spent on ticket and rent. Tablesaw has had a lot of use, miter saw has had a lot of use. Bandsaw and joiner are fairly new and minimal wear. All portable power tools have a lot of use. Only a couple of the tools are even moderately high priced value. Most is moderate quality equipment.


----------



## mojapitt

The farm raised a solid family, but it's purpose now is to take care of mother while she's still with us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good deals can be found at auctions… depending on where you're at…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The farm raised a solid family, but it s purpose now is to take care of mother while she s still with us.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


When you put it like that, it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## mojapitt

Regardless of which location I wind up, we will start by renting and searching for property. We would like about 3 acres to build a house, garage/ shop and plenty room for garden, flowers and fruit trees. But that could take a while to get going.


----------



## mojapitt

Wish I could do more than flag them.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted's woodworking has me blocked on Facebook after my comments. Really hurt my feelings.


----------



## mojapitt

Since Ted doesn't really exist, it can't be illegal to threaten him With great bodily harm is it?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey spam!! I was just wondering what's for dinner!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Regardless of which location I wind up, we will start by renting and searching for property. We would like about 3 acres to build a house, garage/ shop and plenty room for garden, flowers and fruit trees. But that could take a while to get going.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Just in time for fried spam !!

Busy day in the shop trying to get some of the new batch of wrecked doors and drawers rebuilt.

It was up to 35° earlier, now at 30° and raining. Going to change to snow later, sure glad I do not have to go anywhere tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

First thing I do after flagging ( or is it Flogging) a spammer…I go and block it. No sense in allowing "Free Range Spam"...


----------



## Festus56

Monte, not room for much more equipment but plan on helping with your wood pile if and when you move.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

mmmm, spam. I moved last February, it sucks. If you can stand to get rid of it and make a profit doing so, get rid of it. Otherwise, it's more stuff to load, unload and move umpteen times until it finds its new home.


----------



## mojapitt

Now that I am shutting down, I am getting almost daily calls for projects.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Post count now at 9713 and when I posted Feb 6 it was 9570. All I am saying is at 143 posts in one day makes you guys are VERY chatty. lol

*Dean*

I like the book and will have to find it to read here/

*Marty*

The tablesaw top looks nice.

*Monte*

Nice looking bed set. Also have you found a nice place to live yet?

*Everyone else errr well everyone*

Good work and keep on trucken.


----------



## ArlinEastman

O also wanted to remind everyone coming to the get together.

Brings lots of things to trade.

1. Wood
2. Tools
3. Books
4. DVDs "Woodworking or anything else" 
5 Wood


----------



## mojapitt

More snow last night. 3 years ago it was 55° sunny with absolutely no snow as I married my perfect wife in the park.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got to really put the Excalibur to the test yesterday by knocking apart 6 sheets of ply, it made short work of the task…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin.

Monte, was that only a year ago?

It's 14 now, but may hit 50 later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's awesome Marty. I'm gonna need that next week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No problem Bill, I'll start packing it up this afternoon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I picked up flowers for yer anniversary in case you forgot…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I bought wine. But what she really wants is a new home. Working on that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I left Bill in charge of buying you a new home…..


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Congrats to you both.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the marnin to ya….you too, Randy….


----------



## Gene01

For you folks who are as geometrically and, math challenged as I am, this video is a revelation.

And, if you have habitual switch flippers around, try this.


----------



## mojapitt

How we look today. No outdoor weddings here.


----------



## bandit571

One of Ted's 16,000 plan clones invaded TPW last night…Seems he is sending them everywhere….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy Anniversary Monte.

Nothing happening with the weather so far. Supposed to get rain changing to snow for the next 3 days. Predicting another 8" to 10" for here and a lot more up higher.


----------



## mojapitt

They say we'll get at least another 3" here. Been running the road to make sure that we can get out.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Birthday Gary!


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Monte


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy anniversary, Monte & Mrs. Monte.

Congrats, Gary….
On surviving another year!!!


----------



## bandit571

Congrats to all…just in case I missed anyone..

Did a bit of research on that brace I picked the other day…a 1905 Model 408 Goodell Pratt. Might be a tad older than I am?


----------



## GaryC

Thank you, Randy. I owe my long tenure to not fighting snow all winter long. I'm sure that makes a person old before their time. Just look at what it's done to Marty


----------



## Gene01

Hey Gary, HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Keep em' coming and you'll soon be an old…er man.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, as long as you're ahead of me, I have something to shoot for


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Gary !!

Here is a picture from last year. Todays view is nearly the same. Snow all pushed back to make room for more. Now I only have to play in the snow when I want to. Do not have to work and drive in it all the time.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Anniversary to Monte and Leana!
Happy Anniversary of the day of your Birth, Gary!!
Cool find, Bandit!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy anny Monte 
High of 39 here and 59 tomorrow. Also the weather app says my area is 97/100 for illness but is only a moderate. One would think a score that high you would step outside and be attacked by every germ in the country.


----------



## rhybeka

today was apparently my screw up day. came in to find out I'd completely missed a doc release last November. Nobody died, etc, etc. but I still feel crappy about it. I got all the docs released and back dated so their overdue report will look like ********************e until they get it done. What stymies me the most is the fact they hadn't noticed the documents weren't released until almost 3 MONTHS later??? In my world, training to a document is due within 30 days of it being released. I'm still scratching my head. I stepped up, took ownership, fixed the issue and apologized. now to stop beating myself for it….

oh, how long does wood have to 'acclimatize' before it can be used? I brought some of Charles's scrap in the house…Tuesday night? Monday night? and I'd like to start dimension it for the dutch tool chest but I don't want to start it if it's not ready.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, don't know how big your pieces are but, probably a week or two would be good. Bear in mind though, a heated house environment won't be the same as an air conditioned place in the summer. So, build accordingly.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Happy Completed Orbit Day to those who are celebrating!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Gary.
It must be bout 50 out there. We just finished milling 2 big walnut logs, 2 big oaks and one short walnut. It went very well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

A Very Happy Anniversary Monte and another 50 more to the future to. There is NOTHING better then a good wife.

Gary

It is with pleasure to wish you another Happy Birthday buddy. Also exactly what day is your birthday the 8th or 7th?


----------



## GaryC

Candy..thank you
Bill… Thank you
Arlin… 8th


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday Gary


----------



## rhybeka

HAPPY birthday Gary!!

A week or two?? Dang  ok more practice then. It'll be going into a mostly in heated/uncooled place once it's built so some movement is expected.

Cleaning a bit first. MIL is coming for a visit tomorrow so pick up us in order


----------



## Mean_Dean

Afternoon, All!

Been a busy day….....

Happy Anniversary, Monte!

Happy Birthday, Gary!

Bill, looks like a nice haul!

Becky, there are enough people out there who'll beat you up about things-don't you be one of them…

I see there's no spam for lunch today, so I guess I'll just have a sandwich…..

Carry on!

(whew….....!)


----------



## mojapitt

Got pieces cut for Grizzly bear base. 74"x38"


----------



## firefighterontheside

So it's a little bear?


----------



## mojapitt

I don't have access to the bear. Just the dimensions he gave me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was kidding. Sounds like a big bear to me.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't have personal experience with Grizzly, but what I see on TV looks really big. Hopefully he will send pictures when complete.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Probably going to be a standing mount.


----------



## Mean_Dean

For the nurses:










Think it's big enough….....?!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe…..just maybe.


----------



## Mean_Dean

These M&M's have slogans on them-I hope they like them!


----------



## rhybeka

mmmm candy!  Thanks for the reminder, Dean. My SO says I'm Queen of kicking myself. I think I come by it honestly.

made it into the shop tonight… finally made some holes with the auger bit set I have. Appears I'm pretty weak, the blades are dull, and/or/as well as my workbench is too high. I had some short pieces of 2×10 and decided to screw one to the side of my bench to use as an apron/deadman/something to hold longer pieces of wood that needed edge planed. drilled the holes for the 2.5 in screws and drilled the 3/4" dog holes - into which the poplar dowel slid right in…friction fit…so now I'm really guessing something is up with my forstner bit sizing. quit while I was ahead and cut out two patterns for my xci insert. can't ever have too many, right?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Thank you, Randy. I owe my long tenure to not fighting snow all winter long. I m sure that makes a person old before their time. Just look at what it s done to Marty
> 
> - Gary


I look good for being 107…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I would say a 74"x38" base is for a standing grizzly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a thought today, Valentines day is less then a week away. I guess I better give that some serious thought and throw some wood together…..


----------



## CFrye

Will be well received, Dean! Share some pictures, please.
My memory is shot, Bandit. Give your nurse-daughter my hearty congratulations (I can't remember if I said that already)!
Beka, did you sharpen your auger bit? Last June, Charles was just shaking his head watching all us women in his shop talking about tools and such!


----------



## Mean_Dean

What are you mak'n, Marty? Jewelry box?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, aren't you supposed to be building a new house for your wife?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been watching Curling on the Olympics. I still need to try it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll make her a house part…..


----------



## mojapitt

My wife is working on her list of the things I will build for the house. Shouldn't take more than a few years.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Will be well received, Dean! Share some pictures, please.
> 
> ...
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks, Candy, but there won't by any photos…

I prefer to work in the background, and I don't like taking credit for things.

I'm going to drop everything off at the clinic, and have a buddy of mine leave it in the nurse's break room. He'll get a taster bottle of bourbon for his trouble. If all goes well, no one will ever know I was there.

Knowing that nurses like their Saint Valentine's Day gift is enough for me.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Been watching Curling on the Olympics. I still need to try it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I don't know, man… I've always thought curling was kinda boring…...

Now, I get that there is a lot of strategy that goes into it-but honestly, a big rock sliding down the ice, with 2 guys in front of it with brooms?

I'm not picking on it-and I'm sure people would find some of my interests boring, too.

Here's one you can give me some grief about. I've decided to start dating again. (Took me awhile to get over my last relationship.) Well, in the meantime, I've gotten a touch gray around the temples. So I decided that I might have better success with the opposite sex if I did something about it. Thus my new bottle of shampoo….....


----------



## DIYaholic

> Been watching Curling on the Olympics. I still need to try it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I didn't know hair curling was an Olympic event….
Do you have enough hair to curl???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, I've been thinking about your tool storage situation-I'd hate to see you give away your tools….

So how about one of those PODS? They deliver it to your current location. You load it up, then they ship it to your new location. The tools stay in the POD on your property until you're ready to unload them. Then the company comes and retrieves the POD.


----------



## Festus56

We have skating and skiing on the Olympics here but no curling.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Thus my new bottle of shampoo….....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Don't forget to wash the rest of yourself….
I hear women go for good personal grooming!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Everything you said is true Dean, but I still like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Been watching Curling on the Olympics. I still need to try it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I didn t know hair curling was an Olympic event….
> Do you have enough hair to curl???
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess curling is done for the night.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Thus my new bottle of shampoo….....
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Don t forget to wash the rest of yourself….
> I hear women go for good personal grooming!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


That's good advice, Randy-I'll have to try that on my next date…...!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, you need a good Russian woman


----------



## mojapitt

Randy does also


----------



## DIYaholic

> Dean, you need a good Russian woman
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> Randy does also
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I prefer BAD girls!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Which reminds me…...

I read in a magazine awhile back that women are into facial scruff these days. Apparently a survey of 8000 Australian women said so.

Since we have a few ladies here, I thought I'd ask about that. So, is this survey correct? And if so, how many day's scruff is the correct amount?

I shave most days, (I give my face the weekends off…....) so should a couple day's scruff be my new look? My new normal?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, you need a good Russian woman
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Funny you should mention that.

Tuesday night at the art exhibition, I met a young lady volunteer-from Russia.

Quite naturally of course, she was married…....


----------



## rhybeka

I think facial scruff is dependent on the guy it's on…women are all differently opinioned on that /shrug/

/yawn/ morning all! As long as today goes better than yesterday, it'll be good

@Candy used a few different bits - so no. I still need to pick up an auger file. Thought about that last night  I'm sure they could use a good touch up!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Around these parts we do curl training with 12oz longnecks…..


----------



## mojapitt

Forgot to mention that it's -4° now with an expected high of 3° today


----------



## bandit571

They have re-admitted Mom in to the Hospital…..too many issues for the Nursing Home to cope with….sugar dropped like a rock…Staph thing going on….sling is NOW on properly…..Hauled by squad, admitted right away….will be there at least three days.


----------



## bandit571

Picked up a 6 of Hamms the other day….comes in 16oz cans…..$4.99 + Tax…..

Didn't really do any shop time this past week, other than a rehab of a drill…other things going on..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About the same here, -1° now and a high of 2°. Maybe 6" of snow overnight and still coming down. A low of -11° tonight so nothing is going to melt very soon. Guess I had better get it plowed before it gets any deeper.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I think facial scruff is dependent on the guy it s on…women are all differently opinioned on that /shrug/
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Shoot-I was hoping for a one size fits all scruff index…..!


----------



## rhybeka

LOL Sorry Dean.  I've never been a fan, but I've never worried much about it since my SO doesn't have facial hair 

Hopefully I'll get to mount the other piece of 2×10 to my bench tonight. It has a bit of a cup to it so I'll have to take that out first.

@Bandit better to leave the tools alone if one is distracted. Are the antibiotics working?

@Monte that's COLD!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can tell you one woman who is not a fan of scruff.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, back from the roadwork-times are getting better! Hope to be down to Bill's times in the next few months!

Becky, thanks for the scruff help-I think I'll just be me, and they'll either like it or they won't….....

Bill, man you've got even shorter hair than I do. At least you don't have to use a special shampoo….!

Bandit, I hope your mom gets better soon.

Weather here is the same as it has been-mid 40's, headed for mid 50's, and no rain. We're way behind on our rainfall for the season, which is not good. No rain in Portland means no snow on the mountains-and no snow on the mountains means no water for the summer…..... If Mark comes to help with the wildfires this year, he'll have to bring his own water….....!

Have a great day, All!


----------



## bandit571

The hospital seems to have her on the mend…..they are thinking it might have been a low sugar count that caused the fall….Potassium was low, as well. They seem to be keeping a very close eye on her….may get released by Monday….

Back spasms for me all this morning….had to replace the front tire…broke a belt in a chuck hole, I guess, was doing a bit of shaking, going down the road…..new Walmart tire.

Antibiotics were working…..made the balance problems I have worse…

Need to move away from this street….too much of a Nightmare on Elm Street thing…


----------



## bandit571

BTW….it IS Friday..right?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> BTW….it IS Friday..right?
> 
> - bandit571


According to my computer it is-but you know how out of the loop I am these days…...!


----------



## rhybeka

supposedly Friday, yes. Be careful! You guys getting the weather on Sunday? Seems it's coming to the north of us but I was hoping not as far south as you all. Julie's mom cancelled her visit because of it. They haven't said a peep about more s*ow in Cbus.

about ready to quit the day job and get along home! Appears there is a beer in my future!


----------



## diverlloyd

Just finished installing the my new lumber racks on their new walls. looked at tapcon screws for the bases of the walls to attach to the concrete floor. I got sticker shock a dollar per screw no thank you. I had some 2 1/2" concrete anchors that use the plastic sleeves (about 300 of those laying around) and some small metal 90 degree brackets. Installed 12 racks for a total of 6 shelves 5' long and 18 at 6' long also left a space under the 5' for maybe a new clamp wall. but since my mobile clamp rack is only a year old kind of hate to take it apart but that would give me some floor space. Also got some tools together for a for local new to woodworking guy. some aldi chisels, a fifties craftsman block plane,a fifties stanley combo square and I'm looking for some bench planes for him. I have quite a few #4s and I think a couple extra #5s maybe even a #3 but Im not sure on that one. Oh and a couple miter gauges and a couple hand saws that i need to put handles back on. I think thats a pretty good starter set what do you all think?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Very generous, AJ! I hope the kid makes some beautiful things with them.


----------



## diverlloyd

Me too and getting stuff for him is helping me clear some stuff out.I know when I started out it was rough finding good quality stuff so I bought stuff whenever i found it and then horded it.Like i have 10 miter gauges,100# of files and i dont even want to look for all the saw sets i have even after sending 10 or 12 to different people im sure i have another dozen or so laying around and a dozen #4s in the house not sure how many are in the shop and im more then likely going to buy another one tomorrow at my regular auction. its a addiction or I just love tools I have a nice hammer collection to (a couple hundred) but I was a sheet metal worker/copper smith so I used most of those on the job and then had a set for the house. I love me some hammers. while on the subject why are screw drivers now a days junk I have great sets and cheap sets and none of them last very long.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, I don't know what kinda times I would be getting on roadwork, but I'm sure it wouldn't be as good as yours. I'm outta shape. I hope to change that in the coming months. We are starting a fitness program at the FD.

I don't have much use for hair. Cindy likes it short, but won't let me just use no guard and do it myself. It would save her the time of cutting my hair


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Festus56

That beer will spill on it's side Beka !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Oh my goodness-we have a female clone of Randy…......!

Happy Friday, young lady! I'll be having my once-weekly bourbon tonight!


----------



## mojapitt

I think I have reached a new level of dislike for cold and snow


----------



## Gene01

Left the mesa at 03:30 this morning. Saw scads of elk on the way to Phoenix. Picked up the glass for the river table at 08:00. It's a nice blue with wavy sides.
Stopped atJim Jakoshes place. Had a real nice visit. He's a swell guy. We toured the camp grounds wood, metal rock shop..a work in progress.
Sitting on the patoi of my son's house in Tucson. 85 degrees bu the beer is cold.
Heading back up to home tomorrow. Maybe get the glass installed next week.


----------



## mojapitt

I want you to feel bad about your 85° Gene. We're now at 1°.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, I could use a workout buddy. So I'll tell ya what-how about we compare times and distances to motivate each other?

But first, I need to explain something.

I have low red blood cell and platelets counts. I'm taking medication that basically has my bone marrow running all day, every day. Normal bone marrow function just keeps your body topped off. In my case, my counts are continuing to increase, and are just about into the lower end of the normal range. My doctor wants my counts up into the middle of the normal range. Once there, I'll discontinue that medication.

What this means, is that my recovery ability is taxed not only by my exercise routine, but by growing red blood cells and platelets. If I over-train, my counts will decrease for a time, until I'm fully recovered from my workout, then will begin increasing again. I've determined a very fine balance between decreasing my times, and increasing my blood counts.

So what all of this means is that, while you may be behind me initially, you will rapidly overtake me. Eventually, I won't be able to keep up with you, because I can't get over-trained. Once I'm off that medication, I'll be able to increase the amount of training I can do.

When I started running again, back in September, I could barely run 100 yards before having to rest. Eventually, I was able to run a complete mile. When I did, I recorded my time:

(This is really embarrassing, and I've never told anyone this before except for my doctor.)

29 September: 11:34 first mile…..

However, my times are getting better. Today's time:

9 February: 8:51 first mile.

I run 2 miles, 3 days per week (Wednesday, Friday, Sunday.) I don't time my 2nd mile, but will start timing it when I've got my first mile down to 8 minutes. I picked 8-minute miles because (ironically enough) that's what the firefighters around here are required to run.

So let me know how far you're going, and what your times are and I'll do the same-and don't feel like you'll embarrass me if your times are better. But I'm not going to use my medical condition or the fact that I'm older than you are as excuses. I fully intend to kick your butt-you know, until you start kicking mine…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Oh my goodness-we have a female clone of Randy…......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Randy drinks Michelob light…..


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRATS have arrived…for the weekend…

Having the last of the 16oz Hamm's

On a vacation from the woodshop, for a week or two…..no lumber to build with.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, swing by and I will give you a pickup load


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I want you to feel bad about your 85° Gene. We re now at 1°.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Cut him deep Monte…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Sitting on the patoi of my son s house in Tucson. 85 degrees bu the beer is cold.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Patoi…..is that French for veranda?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We'll see Dean. I'll start doing some running. Just have to make the time. I guess it's only 8 minutes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Started putting together a mirror/coat rack for my lovely wife for Valentines day, hiding it out there is the big challenge…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> That beer will spill on it s side Beka !!
> 
> - Festus56


Lol.


----------



## mojapitt

> I want you to feel bad about your 85° Gene. We re now at 1°.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Cut him deep Monte…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


OK, it's now -2° and supposed to get to -10° tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wish I could help Monte, but it's 40* here…..


----------



## bandit571

Picked a dual grit oil stone up at Dollar Tree the other day…..$1 ( everything in the store IS one dollar)

Might give it a shot of 3in1 oil, and try it out, later. Also picked a packet of wet-n-dry sandpaper, assorted grits, 1,000 to 2.500 grit..$3.98 +tax, at Walmart. Might be about ready to do a bit of sharpening….?


----------



## boxcarmarty

2500 grit??? That's like a sheet of paper…..


----------



## bandit571

They also sell a pack of 3,000 grit…...


----------



## DonBroussard

. . . and then there were 7. We lost another chicken yesterday. Didn't look like it was attacked. We think it might have just died of natural causes. It was at least two years old and still laying.

Nannette and I installed the crown molding we made a few months ago. I found an aspect of woodworking that I strongly dislike. The compound cuts don't match up well in the corners, and I had trouble nailing the molding on a 45. Overall, a sucky project.

Bandit-It looks like I might be making a trip with my stepfather to the Airstream factory in Jackson Center, OH in a few months. It looks like your place is not too far from there.


----------



## Festus56

It is 1° here and down to -5° later. At least it quit snowing for a bit. Running out of room to pile it up. Almost need a loader to make the heaps taller.

About time for the Friday date night to start.


----------



## bandit571

I'm about 17 miles from Airstream…..I used to work at Plasti-Pak on the north side of the town.

They have been doing a lot of remodeling at Airstream lately….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bandit-It looks like I might be making a trip with my stepfather to the Airstream factory in Jackson Center, OH in a few months. It looks like your place is not too far from there.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don, are ya gittin' a buff and wax???


----------



## DonBroussard

My stepfather hasn't confirmed his appointment yet but it is looking like late May or sometimes in June. He is bringing his unit in to replace the two axles. They are supposed to be replaced about every 20 years, and his axles are over 25 years old. He did get a wash and wax a couple of years ago.


----------



## bandit571

Hey…you get to check out the new "two-seater" they are trying to sell….

ThereIS a place just west of the entrance…used to have decent food…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

This week's bourbon is Elijah Craig Barrel Proof Batch #11. Ummm-nectar of the gods…......!


----------



## CFrye

Hi Ho, Nubbers!
I spoke/texted with William yesterday. He had a tough time getting started on Eddie's scroll saw portrait, but he got it done. He now needs to know how the frame is gonna be. So, start slinging ideas! 
Maybe, a Boston Terrier in one corner…


----------



## mojapitt

Expected low tonight is -10°. Current temperature is -13°. Ugh


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I think the Boston Terrier is good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Expected low tonight is -10°. Current temperature is -13°. Ugh
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sorry. Monte, I'm still not feelin' it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie is workin' this mornin' so maybe I can git a couple hours shop time…..


----------



## Gene01

PATIO….fat fingers.

If it's 85 in Feb. Imagine what June, July and August will be like.

Time t o get on the road.

CYL.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drive safe Gene…..


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
That means it has to warm up to get to the forecast low. You have something to look forward to.


----------



## GaryC

Boston Terrier…
For a long time, Eddie used to say something about Paradise Anyone remember what it was?
Was it … just another day in paradise??


----------



## bandit571

Dreary-arsed morning…35 degrees ABOVE zero…..most of that 2" of white crap is melted away…

Not sure what is on the schedule for today….Boss hasn't said…yet.


----------



## CharlesNeil

50 with rain .. tomorrow 62 with rain 
ya listening Monte ?? LOL


----------



## mojapitt

I will have you know Charles, they upgraded our forecast. Instead of 9° for a high today, they say we could get clear to 15°.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Warming up here to the mid 20's later. Like a heat wave here. Should be headed your direction Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow they say possible 30°


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the morning, All!

Ran out of food in the fridge last night, so I opted for dinner out. When I got home, a nightcap seemed in order, so I moved my once-weekly bourbon from tonight to last night. I haven't had the Elijah Craig Barrel Proof in many, many months, and had forgotten just how amazing this bourbon is!

But today, it's back to the grindstone…... Need to clean the 2nd Quadrant of the house, then a load of laundry, then put another load away. There's a Martin Crane marathon on COZI TV today, (the actor died a couple of days ago), so I'll probably watch that for awhile, while I'm working.

Weather is the same thing everyday these days (Groundhog Day, the movie….?), so I won't bore you with the details.

Well, time to get crack'n!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning everyone.

I just had a cup of coffee and two pieces of sourdough bread toasted. Finally went to bed at 7am this morning and then up at 10am to take care of the chickens since my sweetheart spent the night with youngest daughter who is several days overdue with my next granddaughter.

We had 3" more snow last night and should have another 2 tonight with the lows of -2 and high of 8.


----------



## bandit571

Very little shoptime….that Stanley #8 I brought back from Charles's place? had to do a bit of work on it. Chipbreaker needed a bunch of work. Flattened the back of the almost too short iron, and refreshed the edge…has been doing see through shavings on a Pine board, now.

The one Goldenberg plane I thought I could rehab into a user…..the only thing that will get used by it, will be the spot on a shelf, where it will now be sitting…along with the other Goldenberg.

Tried out the $1, dual grit stone from Dollar Tree…..Might work for a pocket knife…too coarse and soft for the edges in my shop…..soaked up half a bottle of 3in1 oil….can't even tell there is any oil in it…


----------



## Gene01

Made it home in 4 hrs and 15 minutes. A record. When you get going at 05:00 there ain't a lot of traffic. From Kevin's house to open road is about 30 miles. Then just one stop light for almost 200 miles. And, it was green.

Doing a 7 hour drive next weekend. About 20 LJs are meeting for a couple days down by Yuma at AZ woody''s farm and saw mill.

This old man is whipped. A nap is in order.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The AZ gathering sounds fun Gene.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Getting a fair amount of snow here. I live in a big valley, so we don't get all the snow they get around the great lakes (though we did get a lot more when I was a kid), but it's enough that I bought a bigger snow blower this year. And that's when the trouble began…

I got a Cub Cadet. It has all the features I want- lots of power, not too large, powered steering, rack and pinion shoot controls… I brought it home on January 1. It sat in my truck until the first heavy snow two weeks later. I unload it, and guess what… won't start. Not even a sputter. So we load it back up (and by "we" I mean me and my wife, trying to lift this big, heavy thing up onto the tailgate of the truck) and head to the local Tractor Supply store.

"Sure, we'll exchange it for you! Why, I have another one right here!"... Thankfully, it occurred to me that I should HEAR it run before I load it up. That one won't start either. And that's the only one they have… "Don't worry sir, they have another one in the store on the other side of town. Just drive over there and get it!"...

I drive (in a snowstorm, mind you) to the other side of town. I make that guy start it, and it fires on the first pull, then he shuts it off and loads it in my truck. I take it home, the sun comes out the next day and I say "screw it, let the snow melt"...

Three weeks later, we get another pretty good storm, so I pull out snowblower #3 and it starts right up. But when I go to open the choke up to run it, it starts sputtering like crazy. To keep it running, I have to keep it at half-choke (and yes, I know the difference between full choke and full open). At half choke, it works, but still sputters and lacks power.

So now I'm ticked. Thankfully, Mustache Mike is willing to call the store for me, because I know I'd lose my temper. All I want is a machine that works. But now it's been over a month, and I'll bet they are going to try to make me go through the warranty instead of an exchange…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer.


----------



## latelearner57

Hey Stumpy, It sounds like It has some old stale fuel in it. I've had problems like that with engines before.


----------



## bandit571

Well, the good news for today…the #8 works as advertised…









Makes nice shavings, too..









These other two?









Might just be bookends, sitting on a shelf, somewhere..









Only spent $2 for the pair, last year. Thought that someday, when I get bored…









A little too well worn? Yep, bookends..


----------



## Mean_Dean

I feel for ya, Stumpy. Customer service seems to be sorely lacking these days….


----------



## bandit571

Another dose of spam running around tonight…steamatic …..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well don't report it yet-I'm having it for dinner…..!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I don't think spam goes well with bourbon


----------



## bandit571

Daughter stopped by a while ago….picked up GrandBRAT Diva…and gave ideas for the cupboard she wants built..

Top half is "fine", including that little drawer.

Bottom half? I lose the door, AND the drawer. Still three shelves….but want bins to slide in and out…..and a face frame to cover the front edges of the shelves…She also "OK'd" Pine, and she can be the one that paints it…

Will need to buy a couple bins, to get the spacing set….going to make things a bit taller…..need to start on a cut list, before I can wander in to Menard's….


----------



## jeffswildwood

Stumpy, could it be the fuel? I learned the hard way to only use 100% fuel, (no ethanol) in my mowers or any of my engine stuff. Like chain saws, weed eaters. Stuff just won't run good on ethanol and in time the engine gets ruined. Cost me two weed eaters and a mower before I noticed they started putting it (ethanol) in gas. The one time I put it in my current mower, it wouldn't even start!


----------



## mojapitt

All small engines here get only premium fuel. Always been told it was better for them.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I don t think spam goes well with bourbon
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Actually, nothing goes well with bourbon other than chocolate.

That means your bourbon (or any whisky) should be enjoyed neat-no ice, no water unless the proof is over 110, and no mixers.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> All small engines here get only premium fuel. Always been told it was better for them.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I had a beast of a poulan weed eater. It ran great for at least 15 years keeping my mountainside clear. Then it developed carb trouble. The same year a brand new weed eater featherlite developed carb trouble as did my mower. I would clean the carbs, use them then they would quit. Repeat process until all three died. The same summer! Come to find out that was when the local stations changed to 10% ethanol. I bought a new stihl weed eater and they told me if I use anything other then 100%, it voids the warranty.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think I have ever seen anything but non-ethanol premium here. Only mid grade has ethanol here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Getting icy here. Already been on numerous wrecks. Don't come and drive on our roads.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I hate to say your wrong but more bourbon goes great with bourbon.
Didn't get he hand plane it went for $26 at auction. It was made in India and was never used also it was a Stanley clone. Nice and heavy and seemed well made and machined nice not great but nice.


----------



## mojapitt

> Getting icy here. Already been on numerous wrecks. Don't come and drive on our roads.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Randy drives on the sidewalk anyway


----------



## bandit571

> Dean I hate to say your wrong but more bourbon goes great with bourbon.
> Didn t get he hand plane it went for $26 at auction. It was made in India and was never used also it was a Stanley clone. Nice and heavy and seemed well made and machined nice not great but nice.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Might have one..that you can have..









All tuned up…looks a lot better than when it arrived in my shop….









Same as a Stanley #4…..Anant #A4…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got all the way up to 27° today. Was nice for a change. About the same for tomorrow then a high of 7° on Monday. We finally got rid of some ice also.

That sucks Stumpy. I would think new ones should have fresh gas but guess you never know.

I had a lot of small engines in a couple different businesses. My lawn care I had 8 motors up to 20 hp. Another business had 3 20 hp motors. All of them and all my motorcycles and 4 wheelers never saw anything but premium gas. I have never had carb problems so have to give the fuel the credit.


----------



## GaryC

Freezing rain here tonight
It's hard to find non-ethanol here in Texas and when you do…it's much higher


----------



## DIYaholic

Who can tell me what happened at the Olympics today???


----------



## Festus56

USA won it's first gold in slope style snowboarding. We are watching curling now


----------



## DIYaholic

I feel like an Olympic athlete….
I'm actually participating in a Curling event myself….
Of the 12oz. variety!!!


----------



## Festus56

We are too !! Go team USA !!


----------



## Gene01

I was told to go to our small airport and get AVGAS. So far, all our equipment runs OK on 87 octane.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Did someone say bourbon? I've been trying to find a bottle of Blanton's to add to my collection for two years now. It is IMPOSSIBLE to find around here. It's strange, because a couple years ago, you could buy it in any store, even Walmart!

My favorite is from Grand Traverse distillery. But the new Two James distillery in Detroit has been making some really good stuff. I have a couple from them.

And yes, it should be served neat.


----------



## mojapitt

> Did someone say bourbon? I ve been trying to find a bottle of Blanton s to add to my collection for two years now. It is IMPOSSIBLE to find around here. It s strange, because a couple years ago, you could buy it in any store, even Walmart!
> 
> My favorite is from Grand Traverse distillery. But the new Two James distillery in Detroit has been making some really good stuff. I have a couple from them.
> 
> And yes, it should be served neat.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


So it's you and another guy named James?


----------



## bandit571

Did anyone else have problems getting on LJs this morning?

Tried for a couple hours….wound up making 2nd Breakfast..

Chopped Chives, Onion flakes, 1/2 a jar of BACON Bits, Garlic powder…..and a few eggs scrambled….more of a Bacon Quiche? Added a little milk to "puff" the eggs up…salt & pepper to taste…

Ugly day outside….even uglier than the view in my bathroom mirror….


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful day here. May get close to 30. Tomorrow will be a high of 6°.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Did anyone else have problems getting on LJs this morning?
> 
> - bandit571


I did.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Me: What's on the breakfast sandwich?

Waitress: 2 eggs, ham, bacon and sausage. We call it "The Whole Hog." Comes with a side of hash browns.

Me: Sounds good, I'll take that.

Waitress: Would you like that slathered in sausage gravy?

Me: This is America, lady. Do you even need to ask that question?


----------



## mojapitt

Good response Stumpy


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sounds like our weather Monte except we will be getting more snow tonight also.

LJ's was not working late last night. Was watching the Olympics and reading here when it decided to quit.

That is my kind of breakfast Stumpy !!


----------



## Gene01

Heart attack on a plate…but it's soooo goood.!
Don't forget the Tabasco, though.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Stumpy, Blanton is readily available in Oregon. Next time you're out here, you can stock up!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dean- You Fed-Ex me a bottle of Blanton, I'll send you a bottle of Grand Traverse.

Of course, I'm just throwing that out there. You probably didn't plan on spending $50-ish plus shipping in a bourbon trade today, so if you're not interested, don't worry about it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Stumpy, actually I would trade with you, but as far as I know, it's illegal to ship liquor without a license.


----------



## Cricket

> Did anyone else have problems getting on LJs this morning?
> 
> Tried for a couple hours….wound up making 2nd Breakfast..
> 
> Chopped Chives, Onion flakes, 1/2 a jar of BACON Bits, Garlic powder…..and a few eggs scrambled….more of a Bacon Quiche? Added a little milk to "puff" the eggs up…salt & pepper to taste…
> 
> Ugly day outside….even uglier than the view in my bathroom mirror….
> 
> - bandit571


We had a server outage. Very thankful our tech support team was on it.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Cricket !! You and your team are great !!


----------



## bandit571

Thanks, Cricket!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, actually I would trade with you, but as far as I know, it s illegal to ship liquor without a license.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Sponsors send me scotch and bourbon all the time. You can't sent it through the post office, but you can FedEx it. You can't sell it, which is why I offered a trade.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dean- Never mind. It looks like every state has it's own convoluted laws about shipping and receiving. It's very confusing and doesn't look like it's worth the hassle.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy you should have said something I could have brought a bottle when we met.

Bandit it was unmarked but I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean- Never mind. It looks like every state has it s own convoluted laws about shipping and receiving. It s very confusing and doesn t look like it s worth the hassle.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Oregon allows the shipment to consumers of wine and beer, but not liquor, so you wouldn't be allowed to ship it to me, even if you had a license.

The way around this, of course, is just to come visit Oregon, on a business trip to check out say Port Orford cedar for your next business project. We meet at a lumberyard, take some photos to post here, have lunch-and if a bottle or two happened to be exchanged, what's the harm in that?

I don't know which state you're in, but I'll bet you don't have this:

My happy place:


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, just back from the roadwork-kinda chilly at 38 degrees when I left the house.

Bill, my time for the first mile was 8:57-that's 2 in a row under 9 minutes.

Speaking of breakfasts, since no spam again this morning, I had a small bowl of Kashi Go Lean. It's high in protein and fiber, and low in sugar. Not as much fun as spam, but that's all I've got!

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## rhybeka

time for a nap!


----------



## Festus56

Oregon has some pretty coast line but Stumpy's neighborhood has some great views of the Great Lakes.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Just power surfed 450 posts… You've all been chatty while I was away.

We enjoyed 7 days of low 80's and sunshine, free drinks (I actually didn't drink very much, though I did rediscover Heineken… which has always been best served really cold) and hold on to your hats… *unlimited bacon* served in abundance every morning at the breakfast buffet :^p It was a great trip… we did absolutely nothing (OK, we did take the bus to Nassau to buy beach wraps for the girls and a T-shirt for me) which was the plan. Sun dried my cold up by Tuesday and I think our cumulative blood pressure drop was 50 points.

A belated happy anniversary to Monte and Leanna.

Don… r.e. miter cutting crown molding… after trying it once, I discovered why most finish carpenters cope cut it.

Dean… r.e. the Forestal fire…. they made a training film based on the event which pretty much everybody in the navy sees. The film includes live footage (they were filming the flight ops) and in it you see several members of the DC party engulfed in flames and consumed as they ran towards the fire. It's a sobering image that sticks in your head for life, because (unlike in Hollywood movies) you know it's real and that they all died a horrible death.

I can't count the number of times someone yelled at me "don't let your shipmates burn" during fire fighting training over 9.5 years, and it really does sink in.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> time for a nap!
> 
> - rhybeka


Tough day, huh….....?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Finally home after a long 48 hours. Not much sleep was had. I appreciate all of you not driving on our icy roads. What I don't appreciate was everybody who did drive on the roads, then they drove off the roads and down the ditch and overturned. Had one car slide off the road while I watched. She almost hit the overturned car we were there for in the first place. It's like they were surprised about the ice.

I got worried I wouldn't see you all today. I knew I could text Cricket, but I didn't want to bother her on a Sunday morning. Thanks Cricket and staff for getting the site back up.


----------



## DonBroussard

Announcing the arrival of our latest grandchild: another girl! 6 lbs even and 18" long. Charlee is a big sister! The child is as yet unnamed.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Welcome back, Matt! I hope you followed Dr. Dean's orders, and had a Bahama Mamma every day as prescribed!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Congratulations, Don!

As for a name, I hear Deanne is a nice name!


----------



## Gene01

Congrats to grampa and gramma. 
I'd go for Jeannie. Especially if she's got brown hair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Don and Nannette. We always wanted to name a girl Tessie.

Finally got back to a bit of work on,Liam's bedroom. Electrical and some ceiling put up.


----------



## diverlloyd

congrats


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean think I had a headache or something. I was out for about two hours. I had been in the shop and applied some danish oil to a project and trimmed a piece to length.

Congrats Don!

Glad you're back safe Matt and Mrs. Matt.

May have to watch the new Signed,Sealed,Delivered that'll be on tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Don congrats!

I think Montesa has a nice ring to it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the congrats and wonderful name suggestions. I will post again when that beautiful baby girl has a name.


----------



## diverlloyd

Coraline is a name i like and my use if our bun is a girl


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats Don & the whole clan!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Did someone say bourbon? I ve been trying to find a bottle of Blanton s to add to my collection for two years now. It is IMPOSSIBLE to find around here. It s strange, because a couple years ago, you could buy it in any store, even Walmart!
> 
> My favorite is from Grand Traverse distillery. But the new Two James distillery in Detroit has been making some really good stuff. I have a couple from them.
> 
> And yes, it should be served neat.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


James,
Made this for my brother in law two years ago.




































He provided the stoppers.


----------



## mojapitt

Progress on taxidermy bases


----------



## Mike_in_STL

OK, THANK YOU Monte for showing me I'm not crazy. I got lots of looks from the family when I pulled the ratchet straps out to hold chair legs together after repairing the glue joints.

Looks like it's going to be a nice base.


----------



## mojapitt

Ratchet straps work great.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mike, those Blanton stoppers are collectors items-albeit an expensive hobby, as Blanton bourbon sells for $60 a bottle here.

I like Blanton, but it's not something I'd purchase for myself. For $5 more, I can get Elijah Craig Barrel Proof, which is much, much better.

I've been drinking bourbon for decades, but everybody's jumping on the bourbon bandwagon the past couple of years, causing the price of it to increase, sometimes drastically. Since production always lags consumption during one of these boom times (quality bourbon ages between 6 and 12 years), we're seeing the price spikes. As soon as the teeny-boppers discover vodka, or some other passing fancy, we'll have a glut of bourbon, and maybe the price will fall back to normal, so we long-time bourbon drinkers can enjoy our hobby, and not spend the next generation's inheritance doing it.

Of course, I'm still waiting….........


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Dean, you are exactly right.

My BIL has the time and money to spend researching and locating bourbons, and Blanton's seems to be one of his favorites. He's always on the lookout for Pappy Van Winkle.

Everyone needs a hobby, ours happens to involve sharp blades and sawdust. His, well, bourbon.

I'm more of a beer drinker anyway and I spend my time hunting down new brews, usually IPAs, and Gin. I'm really fond of gin. Seems that Gin and IPAs go hand in hand with the sharp piney accents. A good stout, or porter, and sharp pilsner, or an English Ale, maybe a red. Just keep the AB products away, yuck.

To each their own right?


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean should have been vodka and gin. When all these micro distilleries started I was building most of the stills for them and they almost always bought a vodka column and gin basket so they could make money while waiting on the whiskey,whisky or bourbon to age. But ole smokey moonshine was one of the first to get the sale of "moonshine" legal and popular.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mike, yeah, besides my sawdust-making hobby (temporarily on hold…..), I enjoy my bourbon hobby. I really enjoy getting to know a bourbon. Its aroma-what's in there? For instance in the Elijah Craig Barrel proof, I find dark chocolate, caramel, vanilla, black licorice, and a hint of cinnamon. In addition to all that, I find brownies in the taste. I enjoy really getting to know a bourbon. It's kind of like a date with a woman-getting to know her. (At the rate my dating life's going, my Saint Valentine's Day evening will be spent with a glass of bourbon…....)

As for the AB beers, don't let Becky hear that…......!

AJ, I've sampled some of the craft bourbons (legally, a bourbon must be aged 2 years to be called a Straight Bourbon), and I've found them young, and harsh-and expensive. Of course, to be profitable in their formative years, that's all they can produce. When they've had something in the barrel for 6-8 years, then I'd give them another chance.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> As for the AB beers, don t let Becky hear that…......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


And I'm from St. Louis!!!! How's that for irony?


----------



## mojapitt

Watching figure skating. My wife's favorite. I personally like beach volleyball.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I personally like beach volleyball.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Have you seen the Brazilian team….....?!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Me: What s on the breakfast sandwich?
> 
> Waitress: 2 eggs, ham, bacon and sausage. We call it "The Whole Hog." Comes with a side of hash browns.
> 
> Me: Sounds good, I ll take that.
> 
> Waitress: Would you like that slathered in sausage gravy?
> 
> Me: This is America, lady. Do you even need to ask that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


You done well Grasshopper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see somebody finally plugged LJ's back in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep us posted Grandpa…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, somebody actually makes a clamp strap, I think it's Pony, I have one out in the shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

I had 2 of those in the old shop Marty. They worked well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Worked on the coat rack/mirror for a bit today, hope to be ready for stain tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Learned today that my truck has a spare tire, jack, jack handle, but no lug wrench…..


----------



## mojapitt

No rush Marty, you have till Wednesday


----------



## mojapitt

That probably wasn't a fun learning experience Marty


----------



## Mean_Dean

Fridge is empty-gotta figure out what's for dinner…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I also like these…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Fridge is empty-gotta figure out what s for dinner…..
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Left over tater soup…..


----------



## diverlloyd

I had a vegetarian Stromboli for dinner or so the menu said until I asked them to load it up with sausage. With a side of potato chips and nacho cheese to dip them in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Howd that work for ya Marty?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Fridge is empty-gotta figure out what s for dinner…..
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Left over tater soup…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


My mom used to make the best potato soup. She got the recipe from her mom, and had it on a 3×5 card. Unfortunately, it was lost when my parent's house was cleaned out after they died….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I use about 8lbs of taters in a pot of soup, it kinda taste like taters…..


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, too many great things don't get passed on. It's a shame because younger generations will never know


----------



## mojapitt

Oddly, my wife is preparing potato soup as we speak. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thought I was kidding, didn't ya…........!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Learned today that my truck has a spare tire, jack, jack handle, but no lug wrench…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


ROFLMAO


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Howd that work for ya Marty?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


'lil Dan had to bring me a 4 way lug wrench…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome to the other side WoodButcher…..


----------



## mojapitt

Other side of what?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Congratulations Don and Family. I have a lot of names for the 2 yr. old granddaughter depending what she is up to and none of them are the given name. They are fun little people.

Marty no problem just make sure to get a lug wrench before you need it.

I have 4 of those pony strap clamps and use them a lot.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I think a shopping trip is in order for you


----------



## Gene01

I'm not much of a beer drinker. Maybe two a month in the summer. Even so, I like a good pale ale. Last weekend, my son gave me one he bought at Costco. Their own label. It was an American Pale Ale. Never heard of an APA before. It was darned good. But, he says it's not always in stock.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty no problem just make sure to get a lug wrench before you need it.
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, too late, but if you distract Bill, I can grab his…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Marty no problem just make sure to get a lug wrench before you need it.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Mark, too late, but if you distract Bill, I can grab his…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hmm….what….what did you say?


----------



## bandit571

Spend the evening getting ONE thing done….a 1000 piece puzzle…

Other than that? Naaddaaaa

Irish Stout, and Irish Whiskey…...any time.

There is a Black Butte Porter out there…IF you can track it down…..


----------



## Festus56

Hard to distract him when he is listening I guess. Will try later.


----------



## DanKrager

You must be a puzzle wizard, Bandit. Most of those boxes say 4-6 years, or something like that.

It's been a very long time since I've worked a picture puzzle.

DanK


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I think a shopping trip is in order for you
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I agree-so I went shopping for a pizza at Little Cesars….....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Other side of what?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Have no idea, going to think about over some borscht and vodka.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Dean, I think a shopping trip is in order for you
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I agree-so I went shopping for a pizza at Little Cesars….....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I rank Little Cesars above pizza hut, LC has really made a turn for the better. Pizza Hut was my fav when I was a kid. Now, it's just a greasy mess.


----------



## Doe

Morning, y'all

Monte, I thought of you when I saw this chest of drawers Tibet. My brain hurts thinking about how it was made but it's really beautiful.


----------



## Doe

Oh, and the rest of his work is pretty stunning as well


----------



## mojapitt

Impressive work Doe. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Monte, I also like these…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, I didn't know they made these. Do they work good?


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Doe. Amazing work. Blows me away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's neat Doe. Good to see you.

Good morning Doe and all. It's 7 out this morning. Didn't expect that when I went out to collect the dogs stool sample so I can taker her to the vet.

I went to bed at 9 last night and slept like a baby.


----------



## ssnvet

I owe, I owe….. Back to reality today…

Oh how thou hast beset me cruel fate, with thy guile and toilsome way…

Time to go see what the sub-contractors got done last week…. I'm hoping to see a new utility pole with three cans on top, and a whole lot of sheet rock.

as my kids say "peace out"


----------



## CharlesNeil

Nice table Doe
That is done with a bookmatched , then add the waterfall end and do a wrap around, 
While really cool, i see an issue with cross grain construction 
This could also be done with plywood and shop make veneer , which would eliminate the cross grain issue, that would be my approach


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, you buy the jaws and swap them out with the pads, they are hard to find…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Nice table Doe
> That is done with a bookmatched , then add the waterfall end and do a wrap around,
> While really cool, i see an issue with cross grain construction
> This could also be done with plywood and shop make veneer , which would eliminate the cross grain issue, that would be my approach
> 
> - CharlesNeil


I need you to show me how to do that.

-2° now. Yuk.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You also need the clamps with the bigger jaws…..


----------



## mojapitt

I saw those clamps at Menards Marty. Definitely look convenient.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, I'm gonna need to pick yer brain sometime on a cherry finish…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have 3 sets, (I know, a square has 4 corners) would like to have more…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..

Nice to see you again, Doe!


----------



## Gene01

Lowes has those corner clamps. Just ordered 4. Free shipping.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's something to ponder on, I was playing around with beading and fluting yesterday trying to come up with the best method for starting and stopping the cut and doing it on a repeated cut…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

No problem Marty, have finished a few sticks of it in my day


----------



## boxcarmarty

This jig is the best idea I can find…..


----------



## Gene01

Looks like it does the job, Marty. As long as the thumb screws don't loosen.


----------



## bandit571

Monday…about says it all….


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Marty, now I will have to keep my eye out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have had good success fluting on the router table. I have also had bad success. Spacing and start/stop are the tricks.


----------



## bandit571

20s outside, and not a cloud in sight….

May try to buy a couple of those bins the Daughter wants, instead of drawers….may get a stack of 1×8s and maybe 2 1×10s next weekend…..may need a few 1×2s as well…

May do this in a Norm Abram sort of way….only with hand tools. Notice I said only …with….hand tools….instead of with only hand tools….there IS a difference. Lots of glued up panels to do…16"-18" wide ones.


----------



## bandit571

site is getting wonky again….application errors…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I have had good success fluting on the router table. I have also had bad success. Spacing and start/stop are the tricks.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, you're cutting blind on the table, a plunge router would show you your start/stop lines…..


----------



## Gene01

Fluting is easier with an over arm router. Had to do a bunch where the fluting was of varied lengths. The OAR sure made it easy to see the start/stop points.


----------



## mojapitt

So far in the first 6 weeks of this year, our average high temperatures have not even been as high as our normal low temperatures usually are. I need to start a protest somehow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I have had good success fluting on the router table. I have also had bad success. Spacing and start/stop are the tricks.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Bill, you re cutting blind on the table, a plunge router would show you your start/stop lines…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Right. I make marks on the board and on the fence. When the marks come together I back up a bit and then lift the board off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I can see that, didn't Stumpy build something like that???


----------



## CharlesNeil

Marty,
Hold your horses, I will try to get a video on a quick, slick almost foolproof way to do this .. hang tight if ya can,its a simple jig and uses a hand held router .


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all!

@Dean I'm like Gene when it comes to beer. I hanker for one about once every six months or maybe twice in the summer after a long days work. Normally it puts me to sleep. Jack and Coke is my actual drink of choice, and I have one about once a month since it doesn't blend well with my arthritis pain killers. I'd like to find a local beer I like and drink that instead of Budweiser - oh wait - Budweiser is local for me XD

Bought a hickory slab from Whit on Saturday to become a bench for my new kitchen table set. Going to work with him tonight on hopefully getting the oak boards dimensioned for the mantle. /fingers crossed/


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, another busy morning lined up. Lots of running around, including stops at the library, pharmacy-and yes, Monte, grocery shopping. I'm not much of a cook, and have no idea what to have for dinners this week, so this should be another fun shopping trip…....

Weather's gotten colder, and is going to be colder for awhile. Also, no rain in the foreseeable future-and we're already almost 1.5" below normal-and it's not even the middle of the month yet.

Well, time to get crack'n!


----------



## rhybeka

btw - any place to get decent/cheap router bushings and a dovetail bit? Whit gave me his HF guide but I don't have the other parts to even start to figure out how to use it.


----------



## bandit571

Menard's…..that is where I got my CMT bits ( Orange) at. Lowes and Menard's also have the bushings..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another inch of white last night and wind. Already up to -3° this morning. Might be a high of 0° if we are lucky. supposed to be in the mid to upper 30's the next couple days. It can slow down for a bit, we are well over double moisture for the season so far.

I would like to see your video for that Charles. I have some coming up to do and one can not have too many jigs.

Beka HF should have a bit to at least get the size from. My bit I use with the boys jig is a Freud that was not real spendy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, I went with beading on this one instead of flutes just to git 'r done, but I went down and got the neighbors horse and the two of us is sitting on the sofa patiently awaiting yer next film debut…..


----------



## mojapitt

You're sitting on the sofa with a horse? I think a selfie is needed here.


----------



## bandit571

T…M…I….


----------



## ssnvet

I'm happy to report that the sheet rock subs worked Saturday and Sunday and I came back to find us 2 days *ahead * of schedule… I'm very happy for that.

Hopefully I can get with our town Fire Chief and get a final answer about using spray foam insulation with a fire retardant paint in the loading dock area. We have three roof lines merging together into a very shallow pitched roof framed with truss joists for rafters and we're afraid we're going to have to lower the sprinkler heads if we have to sheet rock the ceiling. So we're hoping he'll let us use the spray foam option.

The good part about living in a rural state is that the small towns don't always have a lot of expertise and are somewhat loosey-goosey with the code enforcement. The bad part is that the small towns don't always have a lot of expertise and can be timid about giving you the final go ahead. We want to finish the project quickly and are afraid that if the town calls in the state, we'll have a big delay.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> OK, THANK YOU Monte for showing me I m not crazy. I got lots of looks from the family when I pulled the ratchet straps out to hold chair legs together after repairing the glue joints.
> 
> Looks like it s going to be a nice base.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Mike

They have been using and selling them for at least 5 years that I know of so your family is crazy not you.

Also MLCS has been selling the Metal straps for at least 7 years https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/merle_clamp.html


----------



## bandit571

I have used bicycle inner tubes as "strap clamps" before….amazing what 90 psi can do for clamping thing…and, rubber don't slide around like a nylon strap does….


----------



## CFrye

Congrats to PawPaw Don and Nana Nanette!! and the rest of the family!!
Welcome home, Mr. and Mrs. Relaxed Maniac!!
I've got the HF guides (are they the same as bushings?) They make great frisbees (projectiles!) when you install them incorrectly!



> Boston Terrier…
> For a long time, Eddie used to say something about Paradise Anyone remember what it was?
> Was it … just another day in paradise??
> 
> - Gary


Yup!
Keep the ideas coming, folks!!
Are we going to do our names like on Rex's frame?


----------



## CFrye

Maybe a slice of pizza, wearing a stethoscope, on the phone? Eddie's family might not understand/appreciate that.


----------



## mojapitt

Names would be nice, depending on what works for William


----------



## mojapitt

Tell William he doesn't have to hide from us all the time


----------



## CFrye

Maybe Cricket or Gary can 'spain this?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka harbor freights brass router bushing are very nice


----------



## bandit571

I might see if Miss Bandit would pose for a picture..if that would be of help?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Look what I picked up at the library!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Dean.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Bill. I'm looking forward to watching it this weekend!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, I picked up a couple of things for the fridge-should last me through the day….....!


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, does anyone know the difference between a beagle and a basset hound? (They both look the same to me.)


----------



## bandit571

Take your pick…Miss Bandit has posed








or…










She does not give out too many Photo ops…
.


----------



## Gene01

Size and temperament. Some beagles can be downright mean.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Size and temperament. Some beagles can be downright mean.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Snoopy wasn't mean!


----------



## mojapitt

Snoopy is awesome


----------



## GaryC

Candy…you forgot the magazine. Gotta have a magazine with that 9..


----------



## Mean_Dean

I remember when I was a kid, and we used to get real newspapers back then. In the Sunday Oregonian, there was a full page, color comics section, including Peanuts.


----------



## mojapitt

They still say we'll get to 2° today. Doubtful. Supposed to be 40° tomorrow.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Candy…you forgot the magazine. Gotta have a magazine with that 9..
> 
> - Gary


Gary, here ya go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Candy…you forgot the magazine. Gotta have a magazine with that 9..
> 
> - Gary


Good point Gary. A 9mm takes a magazine and not a clip.


----------



## mojapitt

Have I ever mentioned that I hate cold and snow?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Candy…you forgot the magazine. Gotta have a magazine with that 9..
> 
> - Gary
> 
> Good point Gary. A 9mm takes a magazine and not a clip.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Quite right, Bill.

My favorite 9mm:

(Browning Hi-Power, Model P-35, with walnut grips and adjustable rear sight.) (This photo isn't my personal firearm and lacks the adjustable rear sight.)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Browning is discontinuing production of the above firearm. Truly a sad day.


----------



## Gene01

> Size and temperament. Some beagles can be downright mean.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Snoopy wasn t mean!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


But Droopy was loveable.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Browning is discontinuing production of the above firearm. Truly a sad day.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Well, that's a shame…....

I'm glad I have mine! It's a standard model, P-35 Hi-Power, built by Fabrique Nationale in Belgium. It has the bright-blue finish, with walnut grips and the adjustable rear sight.

I haven't fired it in years-and in fact, used to reload my own ammunition. I had a 90-grain HP load, with a muzzle velocity of north of 1400 fps, and anything with water in it (like soda cans) iwould just explode when hit. But my favorite load was a 124-grain, flat nose, FMJ at around 1150 fps.

I'd go shoot occasionally, but I don't like indoor ranges-too dang noisy! Even with plugs in my ears, and earmuffs on, it's still too loud. I prefer outdoor ranges, but around here, the day-use passes are kind of expensive, unless you can get in as a member's guest.


----------



## GaryC

I have a few 9's but, my nephew just gave me this Sig Scorpion 45. It's my favorite right now


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's a beauty!! Bet it shoots as nice as it looks too.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Nice, Gary-but you'd better take out a second mortgage on the house to afford the ammunition…......!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Of course, there's always that cheapo Blazer ammo (if they still make it) with the aluminum cases.

When I was reloading, I was amazed at how much brass cost. I mean, it was cheaper to buy Winchester or Remington 115-grain FMJ (standard loading for 9mm) than it was to buy just the empty new brass….....!

And once-fired brass is prime stuff for a reloader! (I always liked it when other shooters didn't police their brass!)


----------



## ssnvet

Browning only discontinued production of the Hi Power in the last year or two.

I purchased one brandy new about 5 years back when they put out the 75th anniversary edition. The ergonomics are excellent but the trigger from the factory is HEAVY at ~ 12# and is gritty and rough.

I removed the mag. safety, had a trigger job done and put in a lower power hammer spring. now the pull is about 6 to 7 pounds, but is nice and crisp so that you barely notice the weight. It's a great carry gun and you can get 15 round mags for them. I sold off my poly wonder 9s. I'll take blued steel and walnut grips any day :^)


----------



## bandit571

Mom was transferred back to the nursing home from the Hospital…...doing a lot better. From now on, the nurses out there WILL be keeping a closer eye on her…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, I didn't know Browning made 15-round magazines for the Hi-Power-mine came with the standard 13-round magazines. Do the 15-round magazines protrude from the bottom?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that about the Hipower.


----------



## ssnvet

No, they are flush with the bottom just like the 13 round mags. They have a different follower with shorter guide post on the under side.

Mec-Gar makes them, but they make the OEM mags for Browning, so the quality is top shelf. They can be had at Midway-USA


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my favorite…..Springfield 9mm 4" barrel and aluminum frame.


----------



## DanKrager

That home security system is funny, Candy!

I use band clamps all the time on my DR chairs. Literally, all the time. The chairs (well, the whole set) needs repair and refinishing, but until that gets done, band clamps hold the chairs together. It's worked for 15 years….It's an Elizabethan set complete with side board, court cupboard, buffet, table and eight chairs. Cost $1400 just to strip the old finish off the set.

Carry on.
DanK


----------



## Mean_Dean

How's the recoil with that aluminum frame, Bill? Bet she kicks like a mule, huh?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks for the info, Matt.

But she's heavy enough with the 13-round magazine….....! (Can't imagine carrying that thing around all day…)


----------



## firefighterontheside

> How s the recoil with that aluminum frame, Bill? Bet she kicks like a mule, huh?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Not at all Dean. It's 9mm and not .45. Recoil is almost nil. It's a full size frame. Even though aluminum it still weighs 29oz.


----------



## Mean_Dean

The Hi-Power weighs 32.4oz, so you are saving a few ounces-helps when you're lugging it around all day!


----------



## mojapitt

I think this base will hold 120 lbs


----------



## mojapitt

Need 7 drawers now


----------



## GaryC

Dean, no problem on ammo. I have other 45's and plenty of ammo. Nephew that gave me the gun also gave me 6 boxes and said.."have fun" You know I will…if it ever quits raining


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think this base will hold 120 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


120 lbs, and alot more!!

This cabinet I am working on will hold at least 500 lbs, with ease.









Do have the drawers done though…


----------



## mojapitt

Woodbutcher, that looks very organized. I should try that some time.


----------



## Festus56

I started to organize part of the shop today while waiting for finish to dry. Got sidetracked and did a couple small projects that scattered tools all over again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Woodbutcher, that looks very organized. I should try that some time.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks!

The cabinet has 14 drawers. Getting each drawer set up and making inserts to accommodate the tools has been a time consuming task. But once done well worth it, to me anyway. I only make projects for myself or something my wife wants, like her cat house. (one of many) I will post it as finished project but do not expect it to be done before April. Still have work to do on the metal frame for my mobile base. Among other things… LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing wrong with taking your time to do it right. Pushing deadlines always gets me in trouble. I know Charles doesn't set deadlines. It's done when it's done right.


----------



## CFrye

Good news about your Mom, Bandit. Cute pup! I have a picture of Ezekiel…somewhere. He was Eddie's first Boston that some got to meet at the Boil.
Clips, magazines, bushings, guides, Beagles, Bassets…if the dog can walk on its own ears without its chin touching the ground…it is probably a Basset Hound.

Mom is home in her own house! Home health folks are supposed to start visiting tomorrow. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nothing wrong with taking your time to do it right. Pushing deadlines always gets me in trouble. I know Charles doesn t set deadlines. It s done when it s done right.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Overbuilt as well…. LOL my neighbor choked on his beer when I told him the casters were rated for 400 lbs each. (1600 lbs total support) He asked me what all I planned on putting in it. Then he saw the 3/16 angle I was setting up for welding the mobile base. Told me I was not building a tank.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, that's great news about your mom!

And how we got from Bassets to Brownings, I don't know. Will have to go re-read things to figure out what the heck happened…....!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah, we have some diverse conversations here don't we?


----------



## CFrye

> And how we got from Bassets to Brownings, I don t know. Will have to go re-read things to figure out what the heck happened…....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I believe it is best to NOT try to understand some things…


----------



## mojapitt

> And how we got from Bassets to Brownings, I don t know. Will have to go re-read things to figure out what the heck happened…....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> I believe it is best to NOT try to understand some things…
> 
> - CFrye


1+!


----------



## mudflap4869

Bassets are bass and beagles are tenor. Love both of them when they sing.


----------



## mojapitt

Came to work early this morning. 0° with scattered slippery spots at 3 in the morning. Passed a motorcycle. Hmmmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Maybe John Moses Browning owned a basset or beagle…..
Good news about your mom Candy.
We went out for Cindy's grandmas 92nd birthday last night. She's just now to the point where she can't drive at night.
Leaving the restaurant last night Cindy said watch grandma on the step. I turned to watch and she fell before I could do anything. She popped right back up and said her finger hurt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'... I need to put this coffee cup down and slop some poly if I'm gonna get finished with the mirror/coat rack today…..


----------



## GaryC

3 more days until Friday. Then the weekend. Then start all over again


----------



## Gene01

On the down hill side of a river table build. Routing for the glass, today. Used Mr. Neal's trace coat method on the mesquite tops. They are flat, smooth and flawless. Thanks so much, Charles. Mesquite is a good bit harder than maple. I had to start with 60 grit and, work up.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is a warm 20° day out already. Plenty of sunshine and wind. Hope to get rid of some ice. A low of 27° tonight, and upper 30's tomorrow.

Going to spray the drawers and doors today so I can get them out of the shop. Need to get some maple cut and put together in the shape of a baby crib. Have a couple weeks to get that done before the baby gets to their house.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, let try "Baskets"...instead of them Lazy Bassets…









Supposed to be the biggest ones in the store?









5" tall, 8-3/4" wide, by 11" long? These could fit inside the drawer opening, and could almost fit IN the drawer
Maybe a fourth shelf will be needed? Maybe a sliding tray to move them in and out?

Somebody will need to visit, again…and see what she really wants…..at least I haven't bought the lumber, YET.


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh. Tuesday.


----------



## bandit571

> Ugh. Tuesday.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beats the hell out of Mondays….


----------



## mojapitt

Kinda quiet here today. Mudflap post shirtless pictures again?


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Mardi Gras! No public drunkenness for me though - I'm spending a quiet day at home.


----------



## DonBroussard

Oh, and my brand new grand baby has a name: Norah Grace.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice Don.

Always wanted to come to Mardi Gras


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

This season just isn't coming together for the Purple People Eaters. What should have been a 2-2 game ending with a shoot out turned out to be a 3-0 defeat. We had two goals disallowed, only to discover that the goal had a hole in the net, that allowed clearly visible goals to pop out behind the net. And the refs were calling so many bizarre penalties that we had 3 in the box at one point. We'd have a (big) guy skating up with the puck and the opponent would come barreling in full tilt to try to poke check him, lose control, skate right into our guy, bounce off and fall down…. and our guy gets a checking penalty :^o


----------



## ssnvet

> Oh, and my brand new grand baby has a name: Norah Grace.
> - Don Broussard


very pretty name… Congrats to you and the kids.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Have my clinic appointment later this morning. Have to stop by the pharmacy, then pick up a sampler bottle of Buffalo Trace for the guy who's going to deliver the nurses Saint Valentine's Day gift, then the clinic appointment to get jabbed with a needle, then to the other pharmacy to return a huge plastic bag.

I'll post a photo of the M&M dispenser filled with the M&Ms later this afternoon.

Weather is sunny and cold-was 26 when I got up. Tomorrow's roadwork will be in those temps also-kinda chilly for a run…...

Did we ever get word on the Beagle/Basset Hound question? You guys know how out of the loop I am on these things…....

By the way, as far as the magazine business, it's all Gary's fault, if I recollect correctly. Or it could have been Marty's. Or Bill's.

You know, I think Candy started the whole thing….....!

All I know for sure, is that it wasn't my fault…...!

Have a great day, All-see ya on the flip side!


----------



## mojapitt

This is the flipped side


----------



## diverlloyd

My mother in law dropped off a king cake for me from southern Alabama. Wife was mad about since she never gets gift when they go on vacation but I do. To bad it's not a filled one or I would gorge myself on it.


----------



## DanKrager

Glad to hear the moms and grandmas are "OK".

Trying to get some shop work done in the cold. Very, very slow work, and I'm not really fast on a good day. Oh well.

DanK


----------



## CharlesNeil

Did someone say " Buffalo Trace "... thats my favorite bourbon


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was, indeed, Candys doing.

Flipped side of what Monte?

Liam got his braces off this morning. Do you think he's happy. Unfortunately he will have them again about a year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> This is the flipped side
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wait a minute, let me go flip something over…..


----------



## CFrye

> Did we ever get word on the Beagle/Basset Hound question?
> 
> All I know for sure, is that it wasn t my fault…...!
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, you got lots off words on the dogs. 
May not have been your fault, that doesn't mean we can't blame you!

Welcome to Nubber land, Norah Grace!!

Glad to hear Grandma popped back up with only a finger pain, Bill!

Looking great, Liam!!

What would a king cake be filled with that would make it gorge-worthy?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Did someone say " Buffalo Trace "... thats my favorite bourbon
> 
> - CharlesNeil


12:30 is a little early to talk bourbon, isn't it? Everyone knows, it's bloody Marys for breakfast, mimosas for brunch, martinis for lunch, beer at 5, and wine with dinner. Bourbon doesn't come until after the evening brandy.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^^HAHAHAHAHAHA^^^^^

How do you even walk?


----------



## mojapitt

Not being a bourbon connoisseur, I had to search Buffalo Trace. Because we raise buffalo here and their "traces" are not considered consumable.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> ^^^^HAHAHAHAHAHA^^^^^
> 
> How do you even walk?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Toughen up, Nancy.


----------



## mojapitt

Today is my 38th anniversary at work. Second interviews on Monday will hopefully lead to it being my last.


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm….mimosas!

@Dean I believe the difference is for one - Beagles can come in two main sizes - small (around 15/20lbs) and large (~40lbs). I can't say I've ever seen a 'small' purebreed Basset but Doe may know of some?? There's other various differences - try this out - http://www.beaglepro.com/beagle-vs-basset-hound

I can't wait for work to be over!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Today is my 38th anniversary at work. Second interviews on Monday will hopefully lead to it being my last.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The other day I read a news story about a young couple in their 20's who said they were (I kid you not) TIRED OF WORKING. "It's just too hard, and so expensive to live!" So they sold what they had and bought an old sail boat. They were going to spend their future years sailing the Caribbean. They didn't seem to think it was any more complicated than that. Just get a boat and that's all it takes.

They sunk almost immediately, in an easily navigable channel. No savings, no insurance. Now all they have to their names are a few soggy bits of clothing. So now what? Do they grow up, enter the real world and get jobs? Nope. They start a GoFundMe page to raise money for another boat.

I suppose they should thank Monte for working for 38 years so his taxes can pay for their Coast Guard rescue.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Yesterday I became a grandpa again. She is one of the prettiest looking babies I have seen.

My daughter will not let me put a photo on here since last time someone that is not part of LJs stole the picture of my grandson and sold it. Stupid people.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> My daughter will not let me put a photo on here since last time someone that is not part of LJs stole the picture of my grandson and sold it. Stupid people.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


How do you think they get those photos that come in new picture frames?

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats, Arlin! Grandchildren are the best, aren't they?

BillM-That's one happy kid without braces. A very joyful smile.

Candy-Any king cake is good enough without filling, but cream-filled is not something you can just sit and look at. Strawberry cream is pretty awesome.


----------



## ssnvet

Congratulations to you and your daughter Arlin


----------



## Cricket

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

No Cricket, but I wish it was. Friday is my Saturday, ergo, is it Thursday yet?


----------



## Gene01

It was Friday once…but I forgot when. When it comes again, I'll write it down.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

You know, they say the first five days after the weekend are the hardest….


----------



## diverlloyd

Don I will have a cream cheese one tomorrow after my bowl of red beans and rice with extra andouille and a garlic buttered baguette chunk.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a six day week. My weekends last 4 days. My work week lasts 2 days. My Friday is different every week.


----------



## GaryC

Unfortunately, Gene left his pen and pad with his hat….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, back from running around Creation today…....

Got jabbed with a needle-did I ever mention I hate needles? Sometimes I miss my PICC line-but I guess that's the price you pay for getting better…....! Was good seeing the nurses today. They have a new, interim manager now, after the last one threw her hands up and quit on the spot a few months. I got introduced to the new boss as the nurses favorite patient….... Naturally they say that about all their patients, but it was nice to hear anyway. (Of course, what does that say about me, that I liked hearing it…......) They have no clue about their surprise tomorrow-and if all goes well, I'll get in and out without anyone knowing.

Well, I'm glad we got the magazine thing cleared up-it was Candy's fault after all!

Becky, thanks for the link-I really cleared up the difference (that there's not much difference…...!)

Bill, Liam looks like a real winner with that smile!

Congratulations, Arlin-a new grandbaby to play with! Better get crack'n on that new hope chest!

Monte, congratulations on your 38the work anniversary!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Now, speaking of bourbon….....

Monte, you should try Buffalo Trace. It's a good, solid rye bourbon, that's a great introduction to bourbon, and a good sipper. It's not super expensive, and is a great bang for your buck. You should be able to get the 50ml sample bottles in your area for a couple bucks. Try it-you'll like it.

Stumpy, being the connoisseur of bourbon that you are, you ought to give Elijah Craig Barrel Proof a try. It's a high-proof (thus the term, barrel proof) bourbon, so you'll have to add a little water into the glass to dial the proof down a bit. But it really is Heaven in a glass! It should be readily available in your area as it's not an allocated bourbon.

Becky, if you like JD, which while it doesn't meet the legal definition of bourbon, is much like it, I think you might like a good quality bourbon. Now, don't go crazy and start with Elijah Craig Barrel Proof, as you wouldn't be able to taste anything for a month afterward…... Try the Buffalo Trace, for all the above reasons. Just remember, bourbon should be drunk neat (nothing added to it). If you don't like it, I'll buy you a Jack & Coke next time you're in Portland. (And you didn't think bourbon came with a guarantee…....!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

And speaking of all things Ohio-on my way to the clinic, I was behind a car from Ohio, with an Alan Cox bumper sticker.


----------



## Mean_Dean

As promised, here is the nurses M&M dispenser. The M&M's are quite a bit larger than the regular ones, and I was worried that they wouldn't dispense properly, but they do. The hole in the slider is just big enough.

Also, the bag didn't fill the mason jar, which I thought it would. The amount of M&M's should get them through the day, though. (I hope…..!) Edit to add: Can't let them run out-off to the store to pick up another bag.


----------



## mojapitt

You know it's just waiting to pounce


----------



## mojapitt

Bear perch done, deer perch underway.


----------



## ssnvet

> You know it s just waiting to pounce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Look out belowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bandit571

Tried a different store for them wire baskets…...didn't see a one.

That "Barn Wood" thread has about run it's course….trolls have taken over….flagged a couple posts…

Sorted through the leftovers in the shop…..large stash of Maple, and Ash…..May doing a bit of resaw work, and see what happens….at least until I get the right baskets from my Daughter….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, let's call me a perfectionist, and leave it that….... (Probably why my woodworking projects take so long…..)

Got 2 bags of the regular sized M&Ms. Here's the size difference, with the regular size on the right:

(Sorry they're blurry.)










Here's the new load-out for the nurses dispenser. I'm much more confident in the regular size M&M's cycling through without jamming.










This probably seems like a lot of work-but the nurses are absolutely worth it.

(I suppose I'll just have to eat the big ones…..!)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

mmmmmmmm, M&Ms


----------



## mojapitt

Great job Dean. They should love it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Monte-I hope so!


----------



## DonBroussard

Very thoughtful of you to do that, Dean.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Today is my 38th anniversary at work. Second interviews on Monday will hopefully lead to it being my last.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> The other day I read a news story about a young couple in their 20 s who said they were (I kid you not) TIRED OF WORKING. "It s just too hard, and so expensive to live!" So they sold what they had and bought an old sail boat. They were going to spend their future years sailing the Caribbean. They didn t seem to think it was any more complicated than that. Just get a boat and that s all it takes.
> 
> They sunk almost immediately, in an easily navigable channel. No savings, no insurance. Now all they have to their names are a few soggy bits of clothing. So now what? Do they grow up, enter the real world and get jobs? Nope. They start a GoFundMe page to raise money for another boat.
> 
> I suppose they should thank Monte for working for 38 years so his taxes can pay for their Coast Guard rescue.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I was in 'til the boat sank…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I could have made an M&M dispenser instead of a mirror…..


----------



## mojapitt

Finish the mirror Marty?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I could have made an M&M dispenser instead of a mirror…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


If you ever decide to make one, I've got all the construction photos, with dimensions. They came from Tony (Woodshaver) here at LJ/s. They're actually kind of fun to make, and I like the operation of them, and how the slider operates.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here it is…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just noticed that pic didn't show the detail so I added another pic… but it's sideways…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, My next project is to match some cherry lookin' furniture, it's that heavily covered red stuff that you see in the furniture store. You got any advice on where to start???


----------



## mojapitt

That almost looks mahogany


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's kinda what I think too Monte, but it's considered a cherry finish… maybe a semi transparent/solid lacquered finish…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It doesn't look as red in the pic as it really is…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Red mahogany stain on maple?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is a similar pic that might show the color better…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, that doesn't look red either…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Red mahogany stain on maple?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, that's the direction that I was leaning towards, dark mahogany stain on maple or birch…..


----------



## DanKrager

Why not put a couple coats of amber shellac on some new cherry, which would look very very close to the last pic above? The latest FWW #267 has some good tips that might be useful.

Good luck.

DanK


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A beautiful day here. Up to 37° and even melted some ice. Finally done with all the doors and drawer rebuild. Deliver them tomorrow and get on to fun stuff.

Congratulations to the new Grandparents and their families. Those grand kids are special people.

Dean I like m and m's if you have extra just send them over here. Your nurse friends will like your thoughtfulness.


----------



## Cricket

> Just noticed that pic didn t show the detail so I added another pic… but it s sideways…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 I fixed the image for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Just noticed that pic didn t show the detail so I added another pic… but it s sideways…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I fixed the image for you.
> 
> - Cricket


That's why we love you Cricket…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, someone has to fix all of Marty's mistakes!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

We love you too Randy… I'm just not sure why…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Because I always have cold ones in stock!!!


----------



## Festus56

Practicing Curling again Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang, my dog made it into the top 3 in just an hour and a half…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta call it a night, have an auction to attend in Indy at 9am…..


----------



## Festus56

And you should be the top One at home for that!!


----------



## mojapitt

Well deserved Marty.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

You got that done in week, I am jealous, takes me months… LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Woodbutcher, it depends on the project for me. Since I never use drawings, I have to "see" it in my mind. Some projects give me a mental block and it's a struggle to make them. When I see it clear in my head, I can build it like I've made a hundred of them.


----------



## bandit571

Worst part is when I have a project in my head….and NO lumber to build it…...

Been to "Laketown" of Middle Earth…..watching a Hobbit talk to a Dragon…...for a couple of hours…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I have this thing called time in the shop that I never seem to have enough of. Might be a job that takes up 8 hours of my day.

ROFL


----------



## Gene01

Congrats to you and your dog, Marty. Will we be seeing more collaborations from you guys?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Early to work again. 50° today. According to the forecast it will be the last time above freezing for a couple weeks. Yuk.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Story tellers saying above normal temps around here for the next couple of weeks…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all! Glad we have arrived at work from home Wednesday. it's been non stop the past two days and I'd like some quiet to possibly accomplish something!

Congrats new grandparents! spoil them babies rotten!

@Dean who's Alan Cox? I'll hopefully take you up on that at some point - i'd like to visit the Pacific Northwest.  and M&M's all taste the same no matter what size they are  (unless of course they're peanut and non peanut)

alright - better get to it


----------



## mojapitt

As a consumer of M&M's, there's more different types than you think.

Plain
Peanut 
Almond 
Dark chocolate 
Peanut butter 
Crispy 
Pretzel 
Strawberry nut
Coffee nut
Carmel


----------



## Gene01

> As a consumer of M&M s, there s more different types than you think.
> 
> Plain
> Peanut
> Almond
> Dark chocolate
> Peanut butter
> Crispy
> Pretzel
> Strawberry nut
> Coffee nut
> Carmel
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I gotta get out more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## CharlesNeil

My Dr told me to lose weight,. said any food I ate should be red, green, or yellow .
I got 2 big bags of Peanut M&M's , took out all the brown and blue ones .

Didnt work worth a D^%$ , go figure 
and to confirm , your finishing cherry , correct?

Marty get me some more photos of the color , if you can , i can probably get you in the ball park


----------



## Gene01

Routing for river table glass is getting monotonous. Got the first part done, up against the glass edge, using a 1/2" X 1/4" top bearing bit in a Bosch colt. But, due to the curves on the live edges, there's about an 1 1/2" more that has to come off. That itty bitty bit ain't hacking it. Time to change to a bigger bit and router. The Freud 3 hp and a 5/8" straight bit might do the trick. Staying away from the edge the glass butts to will be nerve racking, though. But, it won't be boring.


----------



## mojapitt

You're using the glass to run the router against? I will say it out loud. That's more balls than I got.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 27° at wake up now at 30°. Should be like this for a couple days with a chance of snow showers.

Waiting for pictures Gene. Someday I want to try one of those tables.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on the new grandbaby, Arlin!



> You got that done in week, I am jealous, takes me months… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Sometimes it takes me years! So many things I want to try. But, what would I do with it after it's made?


----------



## Gene01

> You re using the glass to run the router against? I will say it out loud. That s more balls than I got.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, the glass is tempered and the edges are polished. That being said, I was somewhat (a lot) apprehensive. But, it went well. I kept listening for the glass to crack but, the router was too loud.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-Rhoos?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Fellow Humans….went to stand up this morning..Uncle Charles hit the left calf..HARD….having a lot of "issues" just walking….he is also trying to start right behind the Right Knee….

Might get near 60 degrees today? and rain….grrrrr


----------



## StumpyNubs

> That "Barn Wood" thread has about run it s course….trolls have taken over….flagged a couple posts…
> - bandit571


Let me give you some advice- Stay out of it. Let the trolls be trolls, and resist the urge to confront them, even if you are in the right. I used to get involved too, but not anymore. Let me share a short story about something that happened recently that changed my perspective…

I used to post on a lot of threads, on this forum and others. I'd share my point of view, offer advice, you know, the stuff most people use forums for. But one day, a guy I never had any real issue with in the past, started following me around, taking issue with everything I posted. I tried to ignore him, but then he posted "I visited Midland the other day and asked around about you…" Now, I doubt he had actually visited my hometown, and even if he had, the notion that he would go to random strangers and ask about me is just silly. But it showed that this guy was obsessed enough to search the internet to find out where I grew up! Then he started making references to "taking care of business" and "seeing me soon." He even started attacking OTHER people on the forum that he imagined were me under different names! This went on for a while. I had to threaten to involve law enforcement to get him to leave me alone, and I had to abandon that forum altogether. This was a guy I never even argued with!

It taught me an important lesson. People LOVE to tear others down, especially anyone they see as successful, or different from them. They are so angry, so hateful, that nothing is off limits. You never know who is a serious threat, and who is blowing smoke. It's simply not worth the risk. I can't even respond to rude comments directed at me personally online anymore because, one of these days, one of these nuts are going become a real threat to my family.

You may imagine how hard that is. That nut thinks he won. He chased me away. That hurts my pride, like I backed down from a schoolyard bully. But the internet has changed everything. It turns good people into bad, and it makes bad people even worse because it validates and rewards their lunatic behavior. When you are dealing with such a huge group of people as you find online, the chances of running into a legitimate crazy person is much, much higher than it ever was. People are losing their freaking minds and literally killing each other over a stupid argument on a forum.

You're not going to change hearts and minds. No troll ever admitted he was a troll. They just get more and more angry, and one of these days it's going to get really serious. So I let them win, and I move on. I let them have their sad, little victory. But rather than viewing it as backing down, or being a coward, I see it for what it really is- a victory for me. Because they have to go back to their pathetic little holes of anger, hate and envy, unable to command another moment of my attention (attention is what all trolls really want). While I get to have a normal, happy life without another thought about them.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well said, Stumpy.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Headed off for the roadwork in a minute. It's chilly out again…....!

Without looking it up, anyone know what Oregon and Saint Valentine's Day have in common?

See ya in a bit!


----------



## Gene01

I guess success has it's trials and tribulations. You handled it right. God put a$$ holes on earth to test our patience. Ignoring them is the best course, IMHO.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I was in the barnwood forum, then I left. It got comical.


----------



## Festus56

I agree Stumpy. They think they won but eventually may realize that they lost out on a lot of things in life while they were being the "winner" !!


----------



## mojapitt

It's the ultra negative group. They are not worth the effort.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Back form the roadwork…

Bill, 8:45 first mile!

Will check in before I'm off to the clinic with the nurses' gift.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy people are like crabs in a bucket one tries to get out and the bottom ones try to pull them back down to the bottom. Learned that saying from the "boondocks" cartoon there may have been some extra words in there but that's the gist of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, no mile!


----------



## bandit571

I WAS on that thread….gave up when the three "Usual Suspects" took over….and started calling out people….much better to just read for the laughs…..and flag the worst of the worse. Always the same three…..

Didn't find any wire baskets yesterday….may need to call someone up here, and see just what baskets she was talking about…..and, have her bring them along….

Case is 16" deep…those baskets we do have are only 11" long….what do I do with the other 5"?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Off to deliver the nurses' Saint Valentine's Day Gift!


----------



## mojapitt

Just had a telemarketer leave me a message. Offering me a $500,000 business loan with payments as low $5000 a month. Should I go for it?


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean let us know the results

Totally missed any barnwood thread…guess that's why my bulb is dim and I'm ok to leave it that way. 

My wood has been acclimated for a week + now so I'm thinking tonight will be the night to figure out what pieces to use for what parts. so excited!


----------



## mojapitt

I saw the barnwood and thread. It was destined to start a fight. Stayed away.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just had a telemarketer leave me a message. Offering me a $500,000 business loan with payments as low $5000 a month. Should I go for it?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 I am going to go with, NO.

LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was meant to start a fight…..insult those who might use barnwood. Once I realized that I didn't open it again.


----------



## Festus56

Go for it Monte. That is only a little over 8 years payments !!


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure if I can sell enough wood products to pay for it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Just had a telemarketer leave me a message. Offering me a $500,000 business loan with payments as low $5000 a month. Should I go for it?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A half million dollar loan on a cold call? Sounds legit. Better give them all your personal info and see what happens.


----------



## ssnvet

I do my best to not waste a single second of my life with any of the following:

1. telemarketers
2. internet trolls
3. surveys, polls, customer satisfaction blah, blah, etc…
4. door to door proselytizers (though I admire their commitment, my mind has long been made up and I suspect their's is too).
5. telephone fund raisers

Stumpy is smart to steer clear of the quagmire and keep a low "controversy profile".

And my 14 year old wonders why her mother and I won't get her a smart phone.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mission accomplished.

Got in and out undetected.

In the immortal words of John "Hannibal" Smith, I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you should go for it and use Randy's name it will take him a while to find out.


----------



## ssnvet

> Monte you should go for it and use Randy s name it will take him a while to find out.
> - diverlloyd


Great idea! Randy's up in the NEK, so I'm sure he can get brother Bernie to forgive the debt if he says pretty please :^P


----------



## DIYaholic

Go ahead Monte, use my name….
We'll see just how far that'll getchya!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, finally a chance to sit on my butt for a minute…....

Monte, try the Do Not Call list-it actually works pretty well. I think there's even one for mobile phones now.

Becky, I assume that bumper sticker was for a politician running in an election, and that you or Bandit might know of him. Also, that drink offer is always open, so if you're ever in the area, be sure to take me up on it.

Oh, and one other thing. I notice that you sometimes use the @ symbol when addressing people. Is that some new phone texting thing that I don't know about? (You know how out of the loop I am these days…....!)

Randy, good to see you again. Remember always to drink your cold ones in pairs-one workout for each arm!

Monte, I almost forgot…..... There's one other variety of M&M's: Milk chocolate.

Speaking of milk chocolate, my favorite nut (macadamias) are even better when covered in milk chocolate. (Hint, hint…...)


----------



## bandit571

Gary: I go in next Tuesday to the Veterans Office here in town, have to haul all my paperwork along, then we'll start a few claims, I hope. Then end of March, I have another sit-down with them…and more claims I hope….

We'll see.

Friday might be "Pay Day" around here…..might get a bottle of Gin, and a bottle of Tonic Water…..and take care of these leg cramps…..the Gin is to make the Tonic..drinkable….may need an ice cube, too.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

@ Mean_Dean would imply that I am specifically directing my comment towards you.

It's an evolution of the chat room format that developed in the early days of the internet. Chat rooms were much more popular years ago. The good ol' days of the internet.

I've forgotten more acronyms and short cuts that I can remember.


----------



## ssnvet

Anniversary feast (Mainiac style) is in the oven for my Valentine's day bride and I:
Sea Scallops & Lobster Bisque (courtesy of my daughter at the Lobster pound)
twice baked potatoes, stuffed mushrooms and veggies roasted in balsamic vinegar…
and of course a bottle of bubbly

We've been growing fat, dumb and happy together now for 20 years


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mike, wouldn't Dean accomplish the same thing?

Of course, I really didn't fool around with chat rooms back then, so may have missed the boat on that.

I guess I'm kind of a traditionalist…...

When I was a kid, things were a lot simpler.

If you addressed an adult man, it was Mr. (last name) If a woman, it was Mrs. (last name) or if she were single, it was Miss. (I think the Ms. thing got started in the mid-'70's.)

I still address people I'm not acquainted with that way, and still address single ladies as "Miss." I'm working on addressing them as Ms., but usually slip up and address them as Miss. I haven't gotten swatted yet, but will make a greater effort to use Ms.


----------



## firefighterontheside

@you all….I ordered a ceiling fan, light fixture and bulbs for the fixture from Amazon. Of course the wrong combination is arriving today. Can't put up a wirking fixture until I get off work on Saturday.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, congratulations on your 20 years! (Now you can retire…...!) Raise a glass of bubbly for me!

By the way, I came across this project awhile ago. Thought as a former submariner, you might enjoy seeing it! This guy made his office door into a submarine hatch.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit: glad to hear it. Hope you have a good rep to help you thru the process


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Dean, it would, but, this is the internet….

In a forum environment, it's less of an issue, and forums are more formal. In the old school chatrooms, in a busy one, your comment could blaze by and it might get missed. Throwing the @ sign in would make it stand out a little more.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean - Mike would be correct  just started using it when directing a remark to someone and couldn't break the practice . I was also part of those chat rooms too  bulliten boards as well  might be why I still like ascii art XD

@Bill ugh. I suck at waiting.

Talked to the contractor that's supposed to come take measurements so the design lady can come up with a plan for our kitchen. I mentioned my shed build this year and it may be something I can hire his folks for. Will have to talk to him about it more next week.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

@rhybeka, I remember the days of local BBS dialup. I had so much fun doing that. The early days of online gaming and chat rooms. I was accessing the internet back then through a couple of BBS's that had portals. I'm dating my self and showing my nerdy side….. uh oh


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm watching little kids on the news talking about the trails of smeared blood on the floors and the dead bodies in the hallways of their school… When I was a kid this would have been absolutely unimaginable. Now, it happens a couple times a year.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Stumpy, truly awful


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just read about it. Aside from the fact of how unimaginable it is. How can we not provide force protection. My kids school is locked all the time, but as long as you don't show a gun on the camera, they'll buzz you in. Yes we need to find a solution to the gun issue, but until then we need to protect from tHe people with guns.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm absolutely infuriated by this. We all know that the media and politicians are going to blame the tool not the person. We all know that criminals don't follow the law. We all know that gun free zones are target rich environments.

I hate the fact that when I put my son on the bus, he goes to place where there is no one that can shoot back.

It's a people problem, not a gun problem.

Criminals don't like getting shot back at, gun free zones are a joke.

I don't have the answers, but I have some ideas.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I fear that there isn't a solution to find. Certain gun laws may reduce the numbers of victims in each incident, but the incidents are growing more frequent. We have a societal problem. When so many people have no compunction about taking human life, how do you stop that? How do you change the thinking of a rapidly deteriorating society? How do you solve the out of control breakup of the family? The self-obsessed, narcissism of an entire generation? How do you stop our troubled, over-medicated youth, raised in a society that idolizes infamy and simulates slaughter for recreation, from acting on their immoral fantasies?

I don't believe we can.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Since no one got this morning's trivia question right (actually, no one answered…..) I'll give the answer.

What do Oregon and Saint Valentine's Day have in common?

Oregon became the 33rd state of the United States 14 February 1859.

While you all are celebrating Saint Valentine's Day, I'll be toasting my state's birthday!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought Valentine's day was when people celebrated cupid's birthday.


----------



## diverlloyd

Ahh the good old days of fist fights and key parties are gone well at least one of those is gone. The only thing gun control (and I'm not a gun guy) accomplishes is it will raise the price of illegal guns on the streets. Just like everything else that gets outlawed or controlled.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Dean. I didn't know the answer and couldn't look it up.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Sorry Dean. I didn't know the answer and couldn't look it up.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's ok, Bill-it's gonna cost you an extra mile tomorrow….....!


----------



## StumpyNubs

On a lighter note, I've been looking at furniture from Emile Gallé. He has a fascinating story. He is famous for his stunning glassware, not his furniture, which is amazing because his furniture was equally stunning. He was a major figure in the Art Nouveau movement. I am thinking of making a couple of his pieces. I'll have to learn marquetry first, though…


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, if you learn marquetry, there had better be some videos produced around it.


----------



## mojapitt

The shelf unit is awesome.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> The shelf unit is awesome.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Most of his furniture appears to have been designed to display his glassware. You seem the same forms in the glass as in the wood. A lot of the natural, floral designs that were so common to Art Nouveau.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Marquetry is some cool stuff. Really stunning pieces.


----------



## mojapitt

Deer perch is ready


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, looks like you need to learn Intarsia too for the bottom of the table…..


----------



## diverlloyd

I wish they had something like that at the art museum here. All they had was mostly old stuff that looked like it was made by a 4 year old but did have two pieces built by the lincolns and those were nice. Glad it was a free day at the museum and my nephew didn't talk me into a $150 12" knight(Gi Joe style) action figure/doll. But it was awesome all the weapons were real just miniature versions the morning star flail was a mini work of art. Just the weapons were worth the price until the next time I went they was on clearance for $20.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I suppose that could be scroll and hand carved…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, did you buy a lug wrench?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hello ladies and gents. Mind if I join you?

If not, I will offer an observation. The school shooter is nothing more than the angry bully Stumpy was talking about in his observations on trolls except with all of the self control removed. Our technology has outpaced our humanity to the point where reality fades and video game responses become legitimate.

As for guns in school, when I was in high school (mid 70') on any given Friday from the first Friday in October (the day before the first day of squirrel season) to the last Friday in April (the day before the last day of rabbit season) a search of lockers would have turned up a dozen shotguns. A hunting license and a note from your dad and all was well.

My how the mighty have fallen.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I suppose that could be scroll and hand carved…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes, I think it's carved.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Tim, welcome to Stumpy's place. You're welcome to sit and chat a spell.


----------



## Gene01

For stunningly elegant marquetry, take a gander at fellow LJ, Shipwright AKA Paul Miller's work.


----------



## bandit571

Inventory of the scrap bin has been done…









Mainly firewood in this mess….some pine, some bits and pieces of Walnut….meh…









For now, this is all the Maple, and Poplar I have on hand…









This stack is all Ash….might be able to resaw it down to thinner stuff…maybe another fancy box?

Hmmm, methinks I should clear the top of the bench off…someday?









Ya think? Also, I look at a tool tote as a treasure hunt….









As in…what all in in there….









Might have to dump it out, and find out, sometime….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi Tim. You're welcome here any time. Just stop in and join whatever conversation is going on, whenever you like


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on in Tim.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy has started renting space one day a month at a hospital that has no audiologist. It seems like it will be a good thing…...not only because the hospital gave her a very nice apple pie on her first day.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, do you get to remodel her office?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another nice day here. Still 36° and no wind for a change.

Welcome Tim, enjoy the show here !!

Got a lot done in the shop today but not what I had planned when I left last night. Got a custom order from our website so had to get that going. Will finish it tomorrow and get back to the crib project. Have to build a form first thing to make the laminated top for the headboard. Since Gene sent me the plans I was thinking he could come help decipher them. They are pretty thorough but I am not used to following plans exactly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, do you get to remodel her office?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Luckily for me she doesn't really have her own office. She just has a space she uses once a month. She has a rental agreement and pays $100/month, but that's more of a formality. The hospital is more interested in providing the service than making money off of Cindy.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…a holster for a saw?









Has a belt clip..









16" long, has a wooden plug in the smaller end…needs a gunfighter's leg strap?









Fastest saw in the west….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Deer perch is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is coming along nicely Monte!


----------



## ssnvet

> I fear that there isn t a solution to find. Certain gun laws may reduce the numbers of victims in each incident, but the incidents are growing more frequent. We have a societal problem. When so many people have no compunction about taking human life, how do you stop that? How do you change the thinking of a rapidly deteriorating society? How do you solve the out of control breakup of the family? The self-obsessed, narcissism of an entire generation? How do you stop our troubled, over-medicated youth, raised in a society that idolizes infamy and simulates slaughter for recreation, from acting on their immoral fantasies?
> 
> I don t believe we can.
> - StumpyNubs


Very well said and I agree 100%

As a society, we are reaping what has been sewn. If one sews to destruction, one reaps destruction.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, on the count of 3, cut!

Tim, glad to have you. Welcome to the conversation.

Bill, I was hankering for cherry pie the other night so bad I just cracked the can of pie filling open and took a couple spoons full. The apple pie looks great, except, you're missing the vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, tell Cindy good job…hear, hear. ; -))

Mike, Phyl went to her monthly hen party last night. I fixed myself a pickle loaf and cheese on French bread and a hunk of store bought lemon cheese cake with blue berry pie filling from a can…..no cherry in the pantry.

Bandit, ya need one for the other side, too. Is Ohio an open carry state?


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DID YOU KNOW…*

Trees with historic or cultural value, and those that are otherwise deemed worthy of preservation due to their age, rarity, location, size, or aesthetic quality, come with a tax deduction of up to $3,000 a tree in Hawaii. The deduction can be used to cover the cost of maintaining the tree.

Individuals and groups of "private nonindustrial landowners" in Mississippi have been able to get a tax credit for up to 50 percent of the costs associated with hardwood and pine reforestation. The credit had a cap of $10,000 a year and a lifetime limit of $75,000.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, you may wanna consider moving. The year-round warmth of New Mexico draws many retirees, and the state tax rules have an interesting twist for the elderly: Those who are over 100 years old and not claimed as a dependent don't have to pay income tax…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you and Bill would have a lot to deduct with that kind of deduction. Gene, not so much.


----------



## Gene01

Gee, thanks a lot, Marty. But, uhh …no. Maybe in 23 years.

Progress on the river table….


----------



## KelvinGrove

So, the MIL collects Fenton glass. Because of that I took a minute to look up Emile Galle. Jeess Louise… What a talent.

I also checked to see if I could buy a piece of his work for the MIL… The answer is, theoretically yes. The practical part is I would have to sell my entire shop to fund the purchase… $12,000 for a vase? I bet you don't find many of those accidentally sold off at Goodwill.



> Gene, you may wanna consider moving. The year-round warmth of New Mexico draws many retirees, and the state tax rules have an interesting twist for the elderly: Those who are over 100 years old and not claimed as a dependent don t have to pay income tax…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


What kind of property tax and sales tax do you have?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tim, here in Indiana, our sales tax is 7%, property tax for Morgan county is .527% and Brown county is .507%.....


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Happy Thursday Mike… this happy dance is just for you


----------



## Gene01

Tim, in my AZ county, the property tax rate is .063 of assessed value. Assessed value is generally about 50% of the market value. Sales taxes vary by location. Ours run around 9.1 % . Food is at 2 %. 
Our home is on 27 acres, total market value is around 250k. Taxes are $880 this year.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya…..leave it at that…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 5" of snow overnight and still coming down. Supposed to quit this morning so will see if I can find room to plow it to.

Looking good Gene !!

Plenty to do in the shop so better get back to it.


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Mornin' all!

Welcome to the funny farm, Tim!

Went to flatten out my first board for my tool chest last night - appears to be cherry colored pine - and realized I need to review the steps again. This board is actually two boards jointed and glued together. Great for my bottom tool chest board. I started by getting rid of the squeezeout on the bottom but the board still rocks so there's a high spot somewhere or somewheres else. by that point it was time to go to bed…and I still ended up staying up past sleep time reading!

@Dean totally missed the question - and I wouldn'tve gotten it right anyway  but that's cool! Happy belated birthday Oregon!

@Stumpy couldn't have said it better than that. Along those lines is why I'm debating if we should invest in a gun to have one in the home for defense purposes… I'm not against them, but I'm not keen on having to use one myself…yet on the flip side I want to be able to defend myself if someone comes at me with a gun intending to do bodily harm to me or my wife (or my dogs for that matter). It's all situational at that point. Will I have guilt if I kill someone? Probably - regardless of if it was in my best interest because the guy has a wrap sheet a mile long and has harmed other folks with no thought. God says do not kill. Society is just getting more violent and as much as I want to believe in the good of humanity, there's just too much bad/evil. I digress - that's a WHOLE other can of worms topic  Back to wood!

Whit is having another wood sale this weekend. I think he convinced me to make the table all out of hickory, but he doesn't have any to sell me except the slab I already bought last weekend to make the bench out of.

/EDIT/ Got work on the mantle done as well  I know - no pictures no proof so here's one:


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks Matt, now I just need to get through the grind…


----------



## Gene01

Nice work, Becky.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My FD is in the town of Fenton MO. I had somebody come here looking for Fenton Glass. They were pretty bummed when I told them it had nothing to do with this town.

I'd love a tax deduction for my trees.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Beka. Is that a pillar for one end?


----------



## Gene01

Some of our trees, bushes actually, they're short and fat cedars, are reputed to be around 300 years old. 
We don't give them any care. They do well on their own. But, I'll gladly take the deductions.


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to be near blizzard conditions this afternoon with 40-50 mph winds. 3-6 inches of snow today, then a 2 day break and 6-12 inches of snow on Sunday with below zero highs Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Gene01

> We re supposed to be near blizzard conditions this afternoon with 40-50 mph winds. 3-6 inches of snow today, then a 2 day break and 6-12 inches of snow on Sunday with below zero highs Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And, when are you leaving?


----------



## mojapitt

Second interviews on Monday will hopefully decide for sure. But best case scenario probably no movement before mid March.

Ever since I made the commitment to my wife to move, nature has been throwing everything at us.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's 79 degrees here….in February. What. The. Heck?


----------



## Gene01

Enjoy it Mike. Might not last long. But, OTOH, I can remember being on the old Admiral when it was 105 and miserably muggy.


----------



## Festus56

Not counting the latest 8" snow in the last 24 hrs. we have the snowiest winter in 40 years. Melting some now after I got most of it piled up.


----------



## Gene01

Generally, warmed over coffee isn't to my taste. However, here I sit on the patio with a mug of it. But, it became quite palatable with a couple jiggers of Tillamore Dew Irish whisky and a dollop of whipped cream. 
Right now, I'm wishing there was more old coffee. Probably a good thing it's all gone. 
Needless to say, the shop is now off limits.


----------



## Festus56

Well it is 5 o'clock somewhere Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's shocking is that we are not having a thunderstorm tonight.


----------



## Gene01

> Well it is 5 o clock somewhere Gene.
> 
> - Festus56


Yep, my thoughts exactly. And, it's too cloudy to see if the sun is over the yard arm.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill yes it's the right column. I haven't started on the left since the measurements are a /tad/ different from each other but the design will be exactly the same.  Dumb mistake is that piece of baseboard moulding on the bottom - it should be the entire width of the pillar (8 inches), not 5 to fit between the two mouldings. /smh/ the moulding at the top came out much better than I expected since it's actually door casing. Really like the look though! I'm going to have to take a drive to the place we bought the moulding at to get a few more sticks. I don't have enough of the baseboard moulding to both pillars.

almost time to blow this popsicle stand.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Currently (in GA) a millage rate of 29.703 on 40% of fair market. That is $1,188 on a 100K house, Plus 7 to 8% sales tax AND state income tax. Looking forward to moving to Tennessee where property taxes can be half of GA, the same sales tax, and no income tax.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And at the risk of being a travel agent… you can visit all of these in one long weekend. All are within 20 miles of each other.

http://www.fentonartglass.com/ for the glass… which really is a neat place to see

https://wvstateparks.com/park/blennerhassett-island-historical-state-park/ for the great collection of period furniture

and https://www.woodcraft.com/pages/company headquarters for the tools.


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, where are you looking in Tennessee?


----------



## diverlloyd

24 lumber rack shelves wasn't enough for all the lumber I wanted to put up. Still have about 60bdft laying around 50 of walnut and the rest is 8/4 beech. That was a long 3 hours of moving lumber minus talking to the neighbor I don't know how long that was but I think it was a while. Although he did give me a newer lg heater/ac that came out of a hotel that supposedly works but has no plastic cover on it. It's 60 something here today and was 30 something yesterday so my garage/shop is sweating which is kind of interesting.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, where are you looking in Tennessee?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Near Morristown. The Empress of the Galaxy wants to be near the Queen Mother. We are investigating Hancock, Hamblin, and Cocke counties but anywhere within 45 minutes of the I-81 / I-40 split would be great.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, who sent that LOUD thunderstorm over here? Noisey…and quite a bit of rain…flood watch is out there…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the afternoon to ya all!

Another busy morning…....

Monte, the bases are looking good! How big would one have to be if he wanted to display a lizard….....?

Becky, the mantel looks like it's coming along nicely! And thanks for Oregon's birthday wishes. You know, as a college football fan, I have to keep all the OSU's straight-Oregon State, (The) Ohio State, and Oklahoma State. Gets to be quite a chore at my age…....! And by the way, I'm not adding no @ in front of your name-I'm putting my foot down on that. To me, you're Becky. Get into the 20th Century, will ya…..

The rest of you whining about your state's tax structure-move to Alaska. No income tax, and they pay you to live there.

Now that we've got the mornings pleasantries out of the way, what's shak'n?

Weather here is getting colder-and drier. No rain in weeks, and we're almost 2" below normal for the month… And we thought last year's wildfire season was a record-setter…... Forecasters say it might snow here Sunday, so I'm sure it'll be warm and sunny. I figure with their combined IQ's, you can just plan on the opposite of whatever their forecast is, and you'd be right more often than not…....

Well, off to put away some laundry. Might have a few of those large M&M's calling my name…..!

Have a great afternoon, All!


----------



## diverlloyd

You can blame me bandit the dog and I wanted to play outside so I let it sprinkle for a minute then sent it on to you.


----------



## Mean_Dean

This just in:

An article in today's USA Today online, How to repair a crack in your cutting board.

In a nutshell, according to the article:

1) Clean food particles out of the crack

2) Squirt glue (they recommend TB 3 (correct choice)) into crack, then let dry for 24 hours.

3) Apply mineral oil to condition the board.

Looks like they left the most important step out-apply the necessary number of *clamps* to the board to* close the crack*.

Article must not have been written by a woodworker…......


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That doesn't surprise me.

I don't trust the lamestream media for anything.


----------



## bandit571

This is what we have been using as a cutting board..









Cherry,Walnut,Cherry, Walnut…..









Cheap, too…


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's pretty warm down here Monte… Just sayin'.....


----------



## DanKrager

Ummmm, BCM, just how far down are you? Any red suits visible?

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Got up to about 60 around here…and the T-Storms….

2nd straight day of a leg cramp….same spot….having trouble standing up, more than 5-10 minutes. Been trying to walk this off…nada….Lower legs are beet red. No money to get anything for it, until tomorrow, at the earliest….


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean it was just they read on how addictive clamps are and didn't want to get them started buying clamps.


----------



## Gene01

They shoulda said throw it away and contact a woodworker to make you a new one.

Hey Dan, how's the white squirrel population, these days?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean it was just they read on how addictive clamps are and didn t want to get them started buying clamps.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Good one, AJ!

I just can't imagine what they were thinking. I mean, TB3 has no gap-filling capacity, so the crack will still be there, just with some hardened glue in it, thats going to fall out eventually.

Like Mike said above, it kind of makes you wonder how many other of these DIY articles have suspect info in them…....


----------



## bandit571

Unable to get down the steps to the shop….let alone get back up out of the shop. Kind of at a standstill…just hope all that rain stayed OUT of the shop, as well.

Maybe later, I might get this leg checked out…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I would think that most of the articles are for people who are not machanically inclined. But on the other hand wonder how many read the article and do it then find out that they like what ever hobbie was in the article. Seems like a good way to introduce new people to new things. Even if some of the things are left out.


----------



## Gene01

Wonder how many put their wooden cutting boards in the dish washer.


----------



## diverlloyd

I think my new dish washer would really eat one up it heats the water up to 180f before it uses it. I think that is enough to screw up the glue joints.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Unable to get down the steps to the shop….let alone get back up out of the shop. Kind of at a standstill…just hope all that rain stayed OUT of the shop, as well.
> 
> Maybe later, I might get this leg checked out…...
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit.

Take it from An old retired paramedic. If it is the kind of cramp where you can feel it pulling the muscle that's one thing. If its the kind where you feel it ache and make you feel sweaty you need to go sooner rather than later. And if it is the former, eat a couple of bananas.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Wonder how many put their wooden cutting boards in the dish washer.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Probably twice as many as put their cast iron skillet in the dishwasher and the complain because the rust.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Looks like they left the most important step out-apply the necessary number of *clamps* to the board to* close the crack*.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I don't think they forgot. I think the writer intentionally recommends Titebond as a wood filler. Look at his photos…










Titebond 3 does fill small gaps. While closing the gap would certainly lead to a better, more permanent repair, how many people that read USA today for woodworking tips have clamps large enough? I think that's why the writer didn't suggest clamping.

Of course, had the writer been a woodworker, he could have suggested one of many creative alternatives to clamps. A simple tourniquet would have done the job…


----------



## mojapitt

We didn't get as hammered with snow as possible. I got her car out to the highway for tomorrow morning. About 1/3 mile hike back to the house. Nice and brisk. 3° now.


----------



## mojapitt

Some of the DIY folks have best of intentions, but it is not the proper method. Usually looks like a *********************************** repair when finished.


----------



## mojapitt

So you're saying that there's people out there who don't have clamps? Hmmmmm


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, Stumpy, I'll give you your arguments. (After all, this is your forum…....!)

But lacking the proper clamps, any number of common, household alternatives could have been mentioned. Such as clear packing tape pulled tightly, or heck, even blue painters tape. Large rubber bands (depending on the size of the board.) Small-diameter rope or cord pulled tightly. Any sort of clamping method would have been better than none at all.

Anyway, it just seems to me that a major element of the repair process was left out, and one that's relatively easy to implement.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Wonder how many put their wooden cutting boards in the dish washer.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Probably twice as many as put their cast iron skillet in the dishwasher and the complain because the rust.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


What kind of a moron would put a wood cutting board in a dishwasher…......?!


----------



## mojapitt

> What kind of a moron would put a wood cutting board in a dishwasher…......?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


My EX stepson and EX wife. 2 boards about 2 weeks apart.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, I'm off my soapbox now…..........

(Getting a little crotchety in my old age, aren't I….....?!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> What kind of a moron would put a wood cutting board in a dishwasher…......?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> My EX stepson and EX wife. 2 boards about 2 weeks apart.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ask, and you shall receive, huh….....?!

Thanks, Monte-I needed that!


----------



## mojapitt

EX stepson reached new lows on various aspects of life. Pretty much a useless human. It's best I don't get started on that subject.


----------



## Festus56

People do things like that. Must be the reason so many woodworkers make cutting boards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bad brush fires hours ago and now it's raining. Figures.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean never underestimate the predictability of stupidity. No matter how dumb the idea someone will try it. I used to work with a bunch of those people it made for a fun time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So you re saying that there s people out there who don t have clamps? Hmmmmm
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would be in the group that does not have enough clamps…..

LOL


----------



## Festus56

> So you re saying that there s people out there who don t have clamps? Hmmmmm
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I would be in the group that does not have enough clamps…..
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I am there too. One never has enough clamps. Had 16 (I think) on this one little cribbage board a few years ago.


----------



## Gene01

Iron skillets and wood cutting boards in the dishwasher… stupidity and ignorance abounds. 
A well meaning friend squirted dish soap in our iron skillet right off the campfire grill after breakfast. The skillet was so hot the soap sizzeled. Thought it was ruined forever. But, we saved it with a few rounds of lard seasoning. 
Headed out for Roll, AZ to LJ Arizona Woody''s saw mill. Several AZ LJs will be there. Will post pictures later.
Supposed to be 80* down there this weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 79° here yesterday. 35 today.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, we're going to be 36° today. Of course we go to -2° Monday.


----------



## rhybeka

I have like 10 maybe 12 clamps to my name. those buggers are expensive for decent ones! I told Whit if he was going to sell any of his I have dibs. Will see if he heard me.  I may have to break down and watch some more youtube videos on making bar clamps.

@Dean, I'm ok with just Becky  My HS class pres started a FB group for our 20th reunion this summer, which I've been on the fence about if I was going to go or not. HS wasn't that great a time for me - not that it was bad - I was a loner and a bookworm. I fit with every group and no group. Just reading the comments to some of the topics makes me laugh. these folks haven't changed much over the years. It may be good to just go and be a fly on the wall like old times 

It's raining and 48 here, but the temp is dropping. I have to go get my new glasses after work today. only eight more hours!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a feeling our winter is really over.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It was in the 30's here yesterday, and it's supposed to get as high as 41 by Sunday.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, the cycle we're in could easily last into May. History says it's happened.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I have like 10 maybe 12 clamps to my name. those buggers are expensive for decent ones!
> - rhybeka


When the Harbor Freight, steel bar clamps go on sale, they are really cheap. And I've only ever broken one of them. The plastic ones are junk, though.

Buy one or two, test them out, and if they hold up, invest in more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a bunch of the HArbor Freight F clamps. They are great for small things and are cheap as Stumpy said.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Can always use more clamps..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Can always use more clamps..
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Have you ever tried the piston-style clamps they have at Rockler? They are super-heavy duty F-type bar clamps. When you tighten the screw, the pad rises straight up like a piston, rather than turning with the screw, which can cause your work pieces to become misaligned. The handle also can be bent sideways, creating a lever for turning it tightly (or for a better grip for weak hands). My only complaint is that they are big and heavy. I'd like to see them make some smaller ones too.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Can always use more clamps..
> 
> - CharlesNeil
> 
> Have you ever tried the piston-style clamps they have at Rockler? They are super-heavy duty F-type bar clamps. When you tighten the screw, the pad rises straight up like a piston, rather than turning with the screw, which can cause your work pieces to become misaligned. The handle also can be bent sideways, creating a lever for turning it tightly (or for a better grip for weak hands). My only complaint is that they are big and heavy. I d like to see them make some smaller ones too.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I have several of the Harbor Freight clamps. If your not careful, when you tighten it will pull your pieces being clamped out of alignment.


----------



## mojapitt

The 24" and 36" Pittsburgh clamps from HF I have had great success with. Their aluminum bar clamps are decent, but not for overtightening. Their small "F" clamps aren't worth looking at in the store.


----------



## johnstoneb

I have some of the HF f clamps they are cheap and break easily but when you buy them on sale you can replace them easily enough.
I made 49 spool clamps and posted them as a project I think. I had some cutoff maple and 1/8" aluminum bar laying around the shop. I made 9 cam clamps did have to buy one 4' section of aluminum to have enough. 5 with 6" reach and 4 with 8" reach


----------



## CharlesNeil

Actually looking,I'm probably pretty good on clamps and routers for a while, just got some new of both .


----------



## bandit571

Morning…at least it is a Friday…

Leg seems better today….

Have 5 pipe clamps…and 5 F style clamps….so far, so good. May need a few more…..

Same old, same old around the Nightmare on (north) Elm st…..


----------



## mojapitt

I actually don't really "need" more clamps. But I still check prices every time I go to Menards or Lowes.


----------



## KelvinGrove

To paraphrase Crocodile Dundee…










That's not a clamp!!!!










This here's a clamp!!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I have like 10 maybe 12 clamps to my name. those buggers are expensive for decent ones!
> - rhybeka
> 
> When the Harbor Freight, steel bar clamps go on sale, they are really cheap. And I ve only ever broken one of them. The plastic ones are junk, though.
> 
> Buy one or two, test them out, and if they hold up, invest in more.
> 
> - StumpyNubs












I'm with Stumpy on this one. These things are great and they have a lifetime warranty. I'm currently in the process of expanding my collection, I've got an assortment from 12 inches up to 48. The bars can be kinda soft as they flex under significant pressure, but I rather they flex over snapping. I've got one that has a slight bend in it that I need to take back for a swap. Otherwise it still works fine.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL @Tim that's a hellaclamp!

I'm not allowed in HF unsupervised but I'll take a look. @Bruce not sure I'm talented enough to make my own but I'd like to especially if it's a quick project.


----------



## diverlloyd

The 60" aluminum hf clamps are pretty good they have larger clamping surfaces. I think I have about 100 clamps but I have given some away.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Kind of a stormy morning here in the beautiful Pacific Northwest. Low 40's, rain showers, and windy-headed for upper 40's this afternoon.

Bill, first mile was 8:49.

Becky, you can have bar clamps made pretty inexpensively-here's how I did it.

Let's say you want 5 4-foot clamps.

Go to Harbor Freight, and get 5 sets of these (at $9.99 ea.)

Next, go to Ace Hardware (or the BORG or Lowes) and purchase 1 20' piece of 3/4" black pipe. Have them cut it into 5 4-foot lengths. (If you're nice to the guy, he'll probably do it for you for free.) Then have one end of each pipe threaded. (Again, be nice…...)

Then all you have to do is thread the HF attachment onto the threaded end of the pipe, slide the tail piece onto the other end of the pipe, and you're all set!

Bandit, glad to hear your leg is feeling better!

Well, got a bit of a busy morning lined up, so I'd better get crack'n!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I'm still looking for some for at the local auctions but there haven't been any clamps in a while


----------



## KelvinGrove

I will admit, I own a pile of H/F clamps. I just got my first two Bessy's for Christmas. I plan on buying more of both… plus more pipe clamps.

And answer me this…. am I the only one who keeps a "tools needed" list on my phone in case I run into something on sale while I actually have money in my pocket?


----------



## diverlloyd

Not I my "tools needed" list is all tools.


----------



## mojapitt

I am guilty of being like AJ. All tools can be considered "on the list" depending on the price.


----------



## Mike54Ohio

> Got up to about 60 around here…and the T-Storms….
> 
> 2nd straight day of a leg cramp….same spot….having trouble standing up, more than 5-10 minutes. Been trying to walk this off…nada….Lower legs are beet red. No money to get anything for it, until tomorrow, at the earliest….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit-just saying but maybe you need to consider the possibility of a blood clot or flow restriction at this point-sounds like more that Uncle Charles giving you a hard time-

Gotta watch yourself young man-who else is gonna restore all those old planes from flea markets if you aint doing it?

Take care


----------



## CFrye

Hiya Nubbers!
Tim, I have that list AND a list to check when buying used tools: Is it straight? is it cracked? Is it complete?...
Now, if only I would remember to actually *CHECK* that list!

Jeff has graciously agreed to make name plates for the Eddie memorial project. Ideally, each will make their own to make it personal. 
Click on the link to see the memorial project created for LJ Rex.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, please remember to include Andy in the names.


----------



## CFrye

No worries on that, Monte!


----------



## ssnvet

I can honestly say, that until I build a saw mill and poor a concrete pad in my pole barn (many years out) I don't have room for any new power tools, and I am trying very hard to not drink the premium hand tool blue koolaide.

What I need is more shop time to make good use of the tools I already have.

:^(


----------



## ssnvet

Candy… I hope you can tactfully figure out a way to incorporate the phrase "******************** Ass" into the plaque, as Eddie frequently referred to himself that way. Maybe a profile of Louisiana? I could bang something out on the CNC at work if you'd like.


----------



## ssnvet

or maybe the Fleur Des Les


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

It is 26° now and headed for mid 30's sometime later. Maybe up to another 12" of snow in the next few days they say. Would rather it be only 1.2" for now.

If Jeff wants I could send my file of names from Andy's bench for a start. I have them all laser or cnc ready


----------



## GaryC

Candy…how soon on the name things? Do we send them to William?


----------



## CFrye

I'll check with William on the time line, and yes, send it to him. PM if anyone needs the address. 
Matt, I like both images. What do the rest of y'all think?


----------



## Festus56

I like the profile of Louisiana myself.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Went to the grocery store to pick up a few things for the weekend.

My total came to $14.92. Checkout girl didn't know the significance of that year…....

(Climbing down off my soapbox again…...)


----------



## mojapitt

I like Louisiana also


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, unless it's part of their video games, younger generation doesn't know and doesn't care.


----------



## mojapitt

They just issued a winter storm watch for Sunday and Monday. Thrilled.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, you'd be proud of my ten year old. He came home asking about numerous ships and what happened to them. USS New Jersey, USS Iowa, USS Midway, etc. He didn't ask about Chicago though.

Another year I can't forget is 1066. Not because of the name either.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Battle of Hastings?


----------



## DonBroussard

I am one of the lucky ones who get to live in Louisiana. As for the term "***********************************", many people consider it a kind of slur. I, for one, don't use the term, even though I am called that occasionally. Either the fleur-de-lis or the state silhouette look really fine.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howzbout….
A fleur-de-lis inside/over the Louisiana silhouette.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Went to the grocery store to pick up a few things for the weekend.
> 
> My total came to $14.92. Checkout girl didn t know the significance of that year…....
> 
> (Climbing down off my soapbox again…...)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


You should have handed her $28.63 and filmed her reaction….

BTW… How long until some kid says, "why do they call it filming a movie"?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, you'd be proud of my ten year old. He came home asking about numerous ships and what happened to them. USS New Jersey, USS Iowa, USS Midway, etc. He didn't ask about Chicago though.
> 
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, tell Liam that I am very proud of him! Tell him that he's going to make a fine naval historian!

Here's a photo of Chicago for him.

(USS Chicago CA 29, Willamette River, Portland, OR, August 1939)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, here are a few fun facts that Liam might be interested in.

USS Iowa BB 61 and USS New Jersey BB 62 are both Iowa-class fast battleships.

There are four Iowa-class battleships, in addition to those above, there are, USS Missouri BB 63 (your state, I believe), and USS Wisconsin BB 64.

They are called fast battleships, because, well, they're fast-33-knot ships. That's about 38 MPH.

They each displace over 45,000 tons of water.

They each carry 9-16" main battery rifles, and fire 1900-pound HC projectiles, and 2700-pound AP projectiles. The armor-piercing projectiles weigh more than your family car.

The main battery rifles can fire a projectile over 23 miles, depending on temperature and humidity.

The main battery rifles each weigh 269,000 pounds with the breech, and the barrels are over 70 feet long.

The ships are 888 feet long, and 108 feet wide.

The ships vital areas are protected by 16" of Class A armor. (Have him measure out 16" on a tape measure.)

The Iowa-class battleships, are built to Panamax Standards, which means that as big as they are, they will fit within the confines of the locks of the Panama Canal.

That should get him started!


----------



## diverlloyd

dean she must not have known it was a leap year.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> dean she must not have known it was a leap year.
> 
> - diverlloyd


It just amazes me that a kid can graduate high school these days, and not know that Columbus discovered the Americas in 1492.

When I was in grade school, we learned a little rhyme to remember it by:

Columbus sailed the ocean blue in 1492.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well rediscovered the Americas would be more appropriate then discovered or just discovered the Caribbean. Also the year the oldest serving globe was made although it didn't have the new world on it due to Columbus not returning until 1493


----------



## mojapitt

Drawer parts cut tonight. Tomorrow is dovetail day.


----------



## bandit571

Tonic & Gin in effect…..with ice.

Daughter stopped by..NOW we know the bins she wants (4),,,and.. I get the build a drawer…

1 of my jobs as a 13F20…..was to be able to Call for Fire fron Naval guns…...Iowas, we'd adjust a grid square at a time, minimum…..
Also could call in CAS from land-based, OR carrier based aircraft…( and, nukes, too..shhhhh)


----------



## firefighterontheside

> BillM-Battle of Hastings?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Winner, winner.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Have a grand ole time at AZWoody's. Take pics for us to see the event, please.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, he asked about all the Iowa class.


----------



## bandit571

Which Iowa class? 1890 or 1943?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I will admit, I own a pile of H/F clamps. I just got my first two Bessy s for Christmas. I plan on buying more of both… plus more pipe clamps.
> 
> And answer me this…. am I the only one who keeps a "tools needed" list on my phone in case I run into something on sale while I actually have money in my pocket?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


YES, one list for tools for home. The other list for tools at work.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, he asked about all the Iowa class.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes, Bill-and there is only one Iowa Class, that I described above.

There have been previous USN battleships named Iowa, but they were one-off's, and not a class, as a class of warships consists of two or more ships of the same design and classification.

BB 4 (Commissioned warship)
BB 53 (Construction cancelled due to Washington Naval Treaty)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> 1 of my jobs as a 13F20…..was to be able to Call for Fire fron Naval guns…...Iowas, we d adjust a grid square at a time, minimum…..
> Also could call in CAS from land-based, OR carrier based aircraft…( and, nukes, too..shhhhh)
> 
> - bandit571


Would love to hear more about this!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Dean, he asked about all the Iowa class.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Yes, Bill-and there is only one Iowa Class, that I described above.
> 
> There have been previous USN battleships named Iowa, but they were one-off s, and not a class, as a class of warships consists of two or more ships of the same design and classification.
> 
> BB 4 (Commissioned warship)
> BB 53 (Construction cancelled due to Washington Naval Treaty)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Right. He named all four and told me they were all Iowa class battleships.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, Bill-I misunderstood….....!

It's nice to see that he's interested in Navy history! Let me know what he's studying.

To close out the Iowa Class discussion, there were two additional Iowa Class ships that were never completed. They started out as Montana Class battleships, then were converted to Iowa Class, then were cancelled. Both hulls were used for parts for the original four Iowas.

The two other ships were:

USS Illinois BB 65
USS Kentucky BB 66.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's bourbon time!

This week's bourbon is Larceny, a nice wheated bourbon.


----------



## Festus56

Home relaxing now. Friday Date Nigh/t #490 is done.


----------



## Handtooler

Mean Dean, did you take your 13F Fire Support Specalist training at Fort Bliss? And where were you ststioned following that?


----------



## bandit571

Mine was at Fort Sill…..among other "pleasure spots"....


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Mean Dean, did you take your 13F Fire Support Specalist training at Fort Bliss? And where were you ststioned following that?
> 
> - Handtooler


Russell, I think you may have me mistaken for Bandit!

I never served in the Armed Forces-I'm just an amateur naval historian, who spends too much time with his nose in history books.

The only persons here that served in the United States Army that I know of are, Bandit, Candy, and Mudflap.


----------



## GaryC

There are more of us here that put our time in. I have 10 years in.


----------



## CFrye

> Howzbout….
> A fleur-de-lis inside/over the Louisiana silhouette.
> 
> - DIYaholic


I like that! 
Enjoy the weekend, Gene! Please take Before and After pics of that Manzanita root!! (Probably shoulda made that request a lot earlier!)


----------



## CFrye

Guess what day it is…


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy it's tool time.

Dean what is the larceny bourbon comparable to?


----------



## Gene01

Don, the weekend get together started off great. I was treated to a prime rib dinner last night. AZ Woody ( Charlie Chavez) is a great guy and a gracious host. Before dinner, I toured part of the facility. This guy ain't no hobbiest, believe me.
Charlie is expecting around 3 0-35 guests from all overAZ. Everybody should be arriving for brunch in the shop around 10:00. Then, exhibitions by fellow LJs. I'll have pictures for ya Monday. You will be blown away.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I never served in the Armed Forces-I m just an amateur naval historian, who spends too much time with his nose in history books.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


23 years as an air crash rescue guy. A brother in special forces, a brother in submarines, and an ex (late) mother in law who went into Normandy on June 8 with German shells still dropping in occasionally.


----------



## Gene01

That's OK, Dean. I wasn't in the military either. I was in the Air Force. :- )


----------



## firefighterontheside

> There are more of us here that put our time in. I have 10 years in.
> 
> - Gary


I know eddie was in the army.
Jeffswildood was in the Navy?
Matt was in the navy on subs.
There are others not so regular that served.
I believe Damnyankee is still in.
I don't know if Chris is still in. Hasn't been around much.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Fellow Humans, and Randy…

Maybe after Lunch, I might mosey down to the shop…..


----------



## bandit571

> That s OK, Dean. I wasn t in the military either. I was in the Air farce. :- )
> 
> - Gene Howe


There, I fixed it, for ya, Gene …..( my brother is a retired 20yr Air Farce guy..)


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…there seems to be a very busy spammer running around LJs this morning…...


----------



## BillWhite

I was Ft. Sill as well. 105mm, 155mm, 8" SP. KABOOM! What? I can't hear you. Ah, the good old days in 1961.
Bill


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

A dreary looking day. About 19° but no snow yet. Will start sometime today they say.

Never was in the military myself but a lot of family were. Two Uncles and an Aunt in WW II. Have 3 cousins that made a carreer serving. One in the Naval Air Force was a POW in Vietnam.


----------



## Festus56

Been a long time since I made one of these. Had an order to build a walnut bootjack with a little leather.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hmmmm…there seems to be a very busy spammer running around LJs this morning…...
> 
> - bandit571


Well, save some for me-I'm having it for breakfast!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Dean what is the larceny bourbon comparable to?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Let me give you a little background.

There are two major types of bourbon: Rye bourbons and wheated bourbons. Bourbon must by law, be at least 51% corn. The second ingredient is usually rye, and the third ingredient is always malted barley.

With a wheated bourbon, the second ingredient is wheat, not rye which is used in most bourbons.

Larceny is a wheated bourbon, and as such, has a sweeter taste and aroma to it, than a rye bourbon does. Rye gives bourbon a bit of a spicy bite.

So Larceny is going to be comparable to other wheated bourbons like Pappy Van Winkle, the Wellers, and Maker's Mark.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Had some of Bandit's spam for breakfast-Mm, mm, good!

Weather is getting colder and windier-may snow overnight tomorrow, but we'll see…..

Have got the 3rd Quadrant of the house to clean this morning, so I'll turn the music up loud to get motivated and get to it in a few. Looked into getting a housekeeper, but they're awfully expensive. Cheaper just to do it yourself….

Candy, the tool swap looks interesting. Maybe I'll swing by after the house cleaning…..!

Gene, have fun at the AZ get together-take lots of photos!

Well, time to get crack'n! Have a great day, All!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Dean what is the larceny bourbon comparable to?
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Let me give you a little background.
> 
> There are two major types of bourbon: Rye bourbons and wheated bourbons. Bourbon must by law, be at least 51% corn. The second ingredient is usually rye, and the third ingredient is always malted barley.
> 
> With a wheated bourbon, the second ingredient is wheat, not rye which is used in most bourbons.
> 
> Larceny is a wheated bourbon, and as such, has a sweeter taste and aroma to it, than a rye bourbon does. Rye gives bourbon a bit of a spicy bite.
> 
> So Larceny is going to be comparable to other wheated bourbons like Pappy Van Winkle, the Wellers, and Maker s Mark.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


That didn't help much…..
Can you please send samples of each!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah minus Markers is rough in my opinion, Pappys is quite a bit more smooth and last time i had Wellers i gave away a case of it. But when I was working in the distillery industry I was given a lot of bottles and buckets of bourbon and other alcohols. But that happens when the most of people you get to talk to are owners,master distillers and heads of different departments.

these are from a distillery in Grenada


















And this is from old smokey









And this how they start








And this is after it meets me, my log on a stick and a whole bunch of fire









Just thought you would like to see the process that goes into the thing that makes the product you like. minus the top one is a still thats 150 years old with a new bottom,thumper and doubler and makes rum. Real neat place if you ever make it to Grenada.


----------



## mojapitt

I was attacked by a dovetail router.


----------



## Festus56

That is kind of close Monte. Not a good deal.


----------



## mojapitt

Stepped on the cord while moving, pulled it right into me.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> But when I was working in the distillery industry I was given a lot of bottles and buckets of bourbon and other alcohols. But that happens when the most of people you get to talk to are owners,master distillers and heads of different departments.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Lucky [email protected]….........!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Careful out there, Monte!

Better keep Candy on standby…...!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy has a full time job watching Mudflap


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte stumpy just did a video on cord control.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean it has made for a couple good "tours" with the wife. They usually start with why the hell are you in the tour group come with me and we can walk around.


----------



## CFrye

Didn't get much at the tool meet. Picked up a jointed egg beater drill. Then we went to the antique mall and I got a rusty saw for a buck. It has a nice lambs tongue on the cracked handle so I couldn't pass it up. The price sticker was over the medallion so I was pleasantly surprised to see Atkins on it!


----------



## bandit571

Atkins No. 54 or 55? Apple or Beech for the handle….?

Someone messed up…and sent snow to my neck of the woods….just a "dusting"...but still?


----------



## mojapitt

Sometimes you can't be prejudice who your friends are


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang it.

Did my check of Craigslist looking for a jointer. Guy has a 6 inch powermatic used 20 hours, looks new in the pictures, $325.

Posted 31 minutes ago.

Call him up and get his voice mail.

Hang up and start to text him. My phone rings… It's him. Yep. Bought it last fall…little used…price not a typo.

The reason I got his voice mail was he was on the phone with a guy who said he was on the way with cash.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean it has made for a couple good "tours" with the wife. They usually start with why the hell are you in the tour group come with me and we can walk around.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Thanks for the photos, AJ-I'd love to take a distillery tour. Next time I'm in Kentucky, I guess….

By the way, I've been to Grenada, while on a cruise in the mid-90's. Got to see many of the sights there, including St. Georges University, from which the U.S. students were evacuated during the invasion of 1983.

Also got to see a building hit by USN 5" rifle fire. The roof had collapsed, and the walls had a couple of holes, but otherwise the building was intact. I wasn't impressed with the combat effectiveness of 5" rifle fire.

(One 16" HC projectile would have left a very large-diameter crater, with the building obliterated…....)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, looks like a nice haul!

Monte, that's a very sweet photo of them!

Tim, sorry to hear bout the jointer. You've gotta be patient with Craigslist. Besides, there might be a better deal out there in the future.

Bandit, any more of that spam still out there? It's gett'n to be about lunch time…....!


----------



## Mean_Dean

AJ, I forgot to mention that Maker's 46 (a wheated bourbon) is very good. If you don't like the regular Maker's, you might like this one. In fact, I have a bottle of it, so next time you're in the Portland area, you can give it a try!

As you might have guessed, I have a fondness for wheaters…...!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean if I drink it usually Cabo walk or woodford or the woodford master collection. I also like Jameson and a couple of well aged scotches. If you get a chance to try the johnny walker gold label it's great but its way rare the blue label is good also but that gold is a good buy if you can find it and have the cash for it. Last bottle I seen was $1200 me and a buddy bought one at $500. It was good stuff.


----------



## Mean_Dean

The Blue Label is on my list to try-but it's danged expensive….....

Maybe when I win the lottery…....!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> There are more of us here that put our time in. I have 10 years in.
> 
> - Gary
> 
> I know eddie was in the army.
> Jeffswildood was in the Navy?
> Matt was in the navy on subs.
> There are others not so regular that served.
> I believe Damnyankee is still in.
> I don't know if Chris is still in. Hasn't been around much.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Correct with me Bill, Navy 75-78. Then Army (National Guard) 87-05, Retired!


----------



## Gene01

Sorry, Candy. Jerry didn't get to the Manzanita. But here's a small turning by by a friend in PA who I sent some manzanita, to.









Just got back from the AZ LJ Doins In the Desert.. I got tons of pictures. When I get home to a real compuuter, I'll post some.


----------



## bandit571

Been trying to make a list of boards I need to buy for the Daughter's Stepback Cupboard….all done in my head…head hurts now…

Base unit will have to grow another 4-5" in height. I get to do both drawers, now. Only need to build the bookcase's door, now. May do the base unit first, and once that is completed, then buy the lumber for the bookcase unit. Looking like Menard's will be getting a wee bit of business…..once funds are here.


----------



## bandit571

Gin & Tonic might help both the legs. and the head.

No cramps for the last two days!

Candy: Drill looks like a late model Millers falls….


----------



## jeffswildwood

Pretty good day, except for more rain. Took a trip today and met with another wood worker on here and buy his drill press. Wish we could have talked longer. All these years without one I think it's going to be nice to drill straight holes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey there strangers


----------



## Festus56

Hello Sandra, long time no see !!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, it's certainly been awhile. Everybody still on this side of the grass?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Lady.


----------



## Festus56

All the same people and a few new ones joined the fun. Monte is the only one trying to get hurt !!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean we have many bourbon bars around here where you can get a shot or two but it's 15 to 25 a shot.


----------



## bandit571

Evening Miss Sandra…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Skip this if you don't want to read my excuses….

When my position was cut last spring and I had to leave my team, I ended up in a section doing a job I really don't like. I've worked on being grateful, finding something redeeming about the work, looking on the bright side, etc etc. 
But the most important thing I lost was my flexible hours. I stayed fully operational until just recently by managing my symptoms on my own. If I needed to leave the office, I did - and made up the hours on the weekend, or evenings.
In my new job, that's out of the question. So my health has been steadily deteriorating.

As well, after years of every single woman in my organization already knowing it, it's finally out in the open how badly many of us have been treated. (We're a good 10 years behind the military in that area). So that's started a large process and being one of the 'old hens' I've been supporting a lot of my female colleagues filing submissions (see the link).

I officially crashed about two weeks ago. And that's exactly how I found all of you in 2011-2012. I remember Rex poking fun at me and that's exactly what I needed.

So I'm off work again, fighting the black clouds. At least this time, I'm not chasing an elusive diagnosis. I've accepted that my body tells me what my mind refuses to believe. The official diagnosis is PTSD and somatic symptoms.

So if you'll have me again, I'm back.

If you're truly bored, there's about 8 minutes at the beginning of The National (Cdn news show) that does a pretty good job explaining what I'm talking about. For those who don't know me well, it also explains my nickname. I've been there, done that, bought the t-shirt….

http://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1151035971715

Oh yeah, I built a Murphy bed. Pictures to follow

-74


----------



## Momcanfixit

What did Monte cut/slice/burn this time???


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been several weeks since Monte mamed himself. The big news about Monte is maybe moving east.
Edit…..he tore up his pants with a router.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good to see you back Sandra and I hope you get to feeling better.

Does anyone have a use for some brackets like these?










They are made to mount picture frames to walls but I was going to use them to attach table tops to frames or aprons.
I bought a couple sets at auction tonight and have some extras if anyone wants some. Also some 5/8" c clips if anyone has a need.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, I'm so sorry to hear of your travails at work. No one should ever have to endure something like that….... I hope you get the love and care that you need during your recovery.

But it's good to have you back! I've been wondering where you've been, and how your clothespin business is going.

As for Monte, he just had a close encounter with rapidly spinning sharp metal object…....


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean we have many bourbon bars around here where you can get a shot or two but it s 15 to 25 a shot.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Speaking of whisky bars, if you ever get to Portland, you'll have to check out the Multnomah Whisky Library.

It's got thousands of whiskies and has an elegant Speakeasy atmosphere to it. Well worth your time!

(Edited to add photos.)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I recently got my award for 25 years of service. It'll be 26 in May.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome Bill.


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's a nice looking award, Bill! Congratulations!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, I'm celebrating with cheap bourbon and soda.


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats bill did the throw the eggs in with the award?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome back Sandra…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Congrats bill did the throw the eggs in with the award?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Next time I get a chicken….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Way ta go Bill…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Congrats bill did the throw the eggs in with the award?
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Next time I get a chicken….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


So you're saying that the egg comes before the chicken?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I'm celebrating with cheap bourbon and soda.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


As long as there's some bourbon in there!

Have one for me!


----------



## diverlloyd

I hope it's a fresh chicken and not 25 years old that would be one tough chicken.

Those eggs do look really good though. Nothing better then some fresh eggs with some biscuits and sausage gravy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Congrats bill did the throw the eggs in with the award?
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Next time I get a chicken….
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> So you re saying that the egg comes before the chicken?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Exactly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I hope it s a fresh chicken and not 25 years old that would be one tough chicken.
> 
> Those eggs do look really good though. Nothing better then some fresh eggs with some biscuits and sausage gravy.
> 
> - diverlloyd


True.


----------



## mojapitt

Does anyone else think that the USA is sucking in winter Olympics?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel like we are doing like we usually do.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Does anyone else think that the USA is sucking in winter Olympics?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's all that bad weather you've been sending over there.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Question for the computer gurus:

LumberJocks always seems to run slowly on my laptop. My machine tells me it's due to a long-running script. Is there anyway to disable scripts?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dean - I have no idea

Bill - congrats on 25 years. How many more?

No comment on the US in the Olympics….


----------



## boxcarmarty

LJ runs slow because it's antique…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> LJ runs slow because it s antique…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You mean it's like me then….....


----------



## DanKrager

Gene, we have had several white squirrels nest on our property. They come and go, and seem to be migrating away from their point of origin in the town park. It's the gray squirrel that carries the mutant gene that somehow, against all the rules, produces fully albino squirrels complete with red eyes, that can reproduce.

While Gene was in AZ, I traveled a two day whirlwind trip to Deliverance country between Athens and Pomeroy OH. I heard banjos. There was flooding in the area, so the people that were guiding me were lost, too. We traveled on some of OH "main" roads in the back country that would make our muddy cow paths look like interstates. Really hard on a minivan. The two way roads were two way because every so often there was a graveled wide spot where you could pull over to just barely let another vehicle pass. Their interstates had potholes that have and will cost some their axles, and IN wasn't far behind. Back safely, but never again…

Now, back to shop this week for a console table build.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not sure Dean.

Not sure Sandra. I hope about 5.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I'm running the site on firefox and have no issues.

Anyone here play the guitar and use a slide? I have a mighty mite slide and cant find any info on it besides the company makes guitar stuff.


----------



## Festus56

When the USA is not racing or in a contest we root for our favorite neighbors just north of here.


----------



## bandit571

DanK: Hey! I have to drive on these Ohio roads every day…..have replaced both front struts on the van…had to replace a tire, because one hole broke a belt inside the tire…..

Of course, am about 100 miles north of Miami U. of Ohio….


----------



## DIYaholic

*S A N D R A !!!*

ERR…. *7 4 !!!*


----------



## Momcanfixit

RANDY!!!


----------



## GaryC

I heard that the US is backing off to help Canada. Any truth to that, Sandra? 
Glad to see you finally back….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Gary.

Actually, the money that was supposed to go toward training for the US team was diverted for some wall-building project.

Night night


----------



## CFrye

> Sorry, Candy. Jerry didn t get to the Manzanita. But here s a small turning by by a friend in PA who I sent some manzanita, to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


PURDY!

Sandra!

Congratulations, Bill!

Glad you survived, Dan!


----------



## mojapitt

Just issued winter storm warning for tonight through tomorrow night. Up to 12" of snow and -13°. All the fun anyone should have.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, *74*. Glad to see ya. Sorry to hear of your health issues, though. You're strong. You'll find a way past it.

05:00 and nothing stirring here in the motel. No breakfast till 06:00. Then, its just Bagels or cold cereal. Coffee's decent, though. 
Two nights in Wellton, AZ…that's something else to scratch off my bucket list. 
Hope to be on the road home by 06:15. That should put me on the mesa around noon. Just in time for a nap.


----------



## mojapitt

I think there's a slight problem with their thermometer


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Sandra, welcome back.

As a new guy here, allow me to introduce myself.

A retired Brother of the Big Red Truck and currently a professional paranoid.

My likes are saw dust, Irish Whiskey, morning coffee, and puppies.

My dislikes are people who don't know what the lanes are for on the interstate and mean people.

My goals in life are to make everyone I meet laugh at least once and turn out projects that people don't hide in the closet. I also want to retire for good and move to Tennessee with my wife who holds the titles of Empress of the Galaxy and Queen of My Heart.

P.S. I have been accident free for about18 months. And yes, break rotors will burn blisters on your finger tips.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
I have a picture somewhere of a Walgreens thermometer. It was over 100 deg that day, but the temp said 37.


----------



## mojapitt

You're in a good place Tim. I don't like ultra negative people who blame others for their problems. Life is neither fair nor merciful, deal with it.

As for woodworking, I am about to be a former woodworker temporarily. We'll see what happens after the move.

It's not officially snowing yet. Not supposed to start till 5 this afternoon. So the snow we're getting now is just a bonus I guess. Need to send this to Randy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> You re in a good place Tim. I don t like ultra negative people who blame others for their problems. Life is neither fair nor merciful, deal with it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Who was it that said, "life ain't fair….get a helmet".


----------



## boxcarmarty

> As for woodworking, I am about to be a former woodworker temporarily. We ll see what happens after the move.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That depends on how close you are…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> P.S. I have been accident free for about18 months.
> - KelvinGrove


Are we suppose to be keeping score???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's the rewards from my rust hunt yesterday…..


----------



## mojapitt

No tools or equipment will go with the initial move. We will probably rent something small and then see what our options are. Luckily with the economy doing very well, that makes life easier.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, those don't look like sawmill parts


----------



## boxcarmarty

and a 'lil something to clean up the mess…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you might want to jump in that snow to cool off 145 is hottt


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'll be inquiring about sawmill parts during lunch today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, it depends on what you call accidents. The more you work in the shop, you're going to get little "dings". For me, I don't count anything that doesn't require medical attention. Of course that still only puts me at about 7 months.


----------



## mojapitt

> P.S. I have been accident free for about18 months.
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Are we suppose to be keeping score???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It's safe to say that you and I aren't leading the race here.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## KelvinGrove

@ Monty, I have been lucky. Even in my 25 years on fire trucks I went to the ER twice. My share of cuts and scrapes but I consider myself lucky that I can set the definition of "accident" so low and still have none to count.

It could be because I have a positive attitude. I am positive something will go wrong unless I pay close attention.

And then there is this…

"Never stand too close to anyone who is always wearing bandages".

Old Firehouse Proverb


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a ray of sunshine for ya Monte, I planted garden seeds in the greenhouse yesterday, spring is on the way…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Here s a ray of sunshine for ya Monte, I planted garden seeds in the greenhouse yesterday, spring is on the way…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well it needs to hurry up!!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Does it count as a accident if you stitch it up yourself?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all…

waiting on the iron to heat up so I can adhere some fusible something or other for a fabric project

have a sleeping dog on my legs and it's past time for breakfast.

debating what to work on in the wood room. most likely board flattening 101 again.


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, spring can't be far off. My tomato plants are up to about 1 1/2" (indoors growing area) now and looking strong. Good signs all around. Looking for crocus next.

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

Luckily, the bad stuff isn't due for several hours


----------



## bandit571

Thinking the weather around here is more like early March….maybe March arrived 2 weeks early this year…?

Morning to ya..People. Brunch is done. A coating of that ugly white stuff is on the ground outside.

Not sure what is on the schedule for today…yet.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

More snow here. Started before midnight and still coming down. Only 7° but they say 23° later, we will see.

Plenty to do in the shop. Good start on the crib, several laminated glue ups are done. Now can start making the rest of the parts.


----------



## mojapitt

I am driving the road to keep it open till my wife gets off work. Getting ugly out there.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the morning, All!

Well, the wintry weather has set in here-snow, wet slush and windy. Wasn't forecast until tomorrow morning, so it must have arrived a day early. Can't wait to see what tomorrow morning is like…..

Bill, no run this morning. Snow and slush on the sidewalks-don't want to twist an ankle out there. So I've re-jiggered the schedule for this week to Tuesday, Friday, Sunday. Wish I had access to an indoor track…...!

Monte, try to stay out of the way of sharp spinning metal objects today….....!

No spam this morning, so I guess it's cereal for breakfast again.

Heard through the grapevine that the nurses like their M&M dispenser. Seems they went through all the M&M's on Wednesday…....... (Yikes, these girls have a sweet tooth…....!)

Well, better get this day started! Have a good one, All!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've been on a clean up kick lately, after building the tools to facilitate cleaning efficiently. I added another hose to my DC and a couple of blast gates at the unit. That allows me to not have to move the hoses. I also added some new tech to the garage shop. There is a 24" tv next to the rack and a Roku hooked up to it. The audio from the Roku runs into a stereo receiver so the shop can really rock. Now I really can waste time not getting anything done.

Here's a wide angle view.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Mike.

Trying to keep road open for about 3 more hours. Then, probably won't get out till Tuesday.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Now I really can waste time not getting anything done.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


There is a name for when you are thinking about things rather than doing them….

It's called "planning".

And, since Prior Planning Prevents P+$$ Poor Performance, not doing things is one of the most productive things we can do.

That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^ That ^^^ Is spectacular!


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, very well stated. That completely explains Randy!


----------



## GaryC

Mike, if you're still on that cleaning kick….please…come for a visit
Sandra..slight error. That's not a wall, like the thing between the ceiling and floor, it's W.A.L.T. acronym for Wood And Turquoise Table.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Sandra..slight error. That s not a wall, like the thing between the ceiling and floor, it s W.A.L.T. acronym for Wood And Turquoise Table.
> 
> - Gary


Wouldn't that be a "WATT"?


----------



## GaryC

Yeah but, you know…the gov't screws up everything


----------



## Mean_Dean

Snowing like heck-thanks, Monte….........!


----------



## mojapitt

They have announced that highways are closed at 6.


----------



## ssnvet

Howum Nubbers…

*74 in the house and I missed it !* Glad to have you back Sandra. I sincerely hope you can rest and heal and somehow leave all the @$$ holes to rot in their own shriveled up sad little excuses for an existence. As the father of three daughters, I say kudos to you for standing up for the yunguns…

*Monte !* Just wait until Leanna finds out! You are in T-R-O-U-B-L-E

I would love to sample all those tasty Bourbons that you guys keep showing… but alas, I will content myself with my humble little bottle of Makers Mark and some ice cubes.


----------



## bandit571

May take off it a little bit, and pick up a load of lumber….need to make out a shopping list…hate to come up one board too short…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm always one board short of a table….


----------



## ssnvet

So while we were away, our fantastic neighbor took on plowing duty so my MIL and daughters wouldn't be snow bound (900' is a little much to ask them to hand shovel). I knew the tractor had a slow leaker, so I put air in the tire before we left, but could only get ~20 psi in the tire due to me forgetting that I had dialed down the regulator on my compressor and only put ~80 psi in the portable tank (big tire, small tank).

Neighbor only had to plow once and when I get home he texts me that the tractor has a flat. So dummy me assumes that "flat" means "soft" (like it always gets) and when I looked at it in the dark, I figured I'd put air in it before I needed to use it.

Fast forward a week and we got a 6" dump last night and when I hit the barn with a topped off portable air tank, only to find out that flat means…. flat as a pancake, and bead separated. And me stuck at home with no way to get out to get the tire fixed (on a Sunday).

So I jacked up the tractor, pulled the wheel and lugged it intno the shop… cleaned the rim and tire up and knew from experience that there was no way I was going to get that bead re-sealed. Then it downed on me to put spray contact adhesive on the one side of the rim and tire… prop up the rim on wood blocks and put all of my weight on the tire… hoping to get the bead on one side over the rim… then I let that dry for a while and flipped the tire, and with Mrs. Mainiac providing hands #3 & 4, we just managed to get enough seal to take air and then I was able to bounce the tire and hit it with more air and *POP * ... I love the sound of a tire bead snapping up into place on the rim.


----------



## ssnvet

Then I found the nail hole that was the source of the slow leak…

and - miracle of miracles - I found my tire plug kit..










So the tractor tire is now holding air better than before and I got the our road cleared.

Momma's happy… Kid's were able to go see their friends and their happy…. and I had the satisfaction of kicking that tire… hopefully for the last time.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hairspray or starting fluid, and a match, look out. YouTube has some amazing videos on seating beads.

Oh, and I forgot to mention, the TV in my shop is hung with a french cleat. Woodworking at it's finest.


----------



## jeffswildwood

It's been a busy week. I finally started getting ready for craft fair season. Got three of these done this week. One curly (gummy) cherry, one walnut and one maple. Ten more to go!


----------



## Festus56

Still snowing here. Cleaned up the first 4" and waiting to see how much more we get before tonight.

Glad you got it to hold air Matt. A trick for you to try. If you have a ratchet strap next time just put it around the center of the tread and crank it down tight. As soon as it starts taking air release the strap. I have done this a lot when there was no place around with a tire shop. Works great on car tires but I have done pickup and stiff bobcat tires that way too.


----------



## ssnvet

> Hairspray or starting fluid, and a match, look out. YouTube has some amazing videos on seating beads.
> - MikeinSTL


I think I'll let Marty test that "technique" out first :^o

It's a 6 ply tire and is pretty darn stiff. Which is probably a good thing, as I think the neighbor drove it on the rim.

Makes seating the bead a chore though


----------



## ssnvet

> Glad you got it to hold air Matt. A trick for you to try. If you have a ratchet strap next time just put it around the center of the tread and crank it down tight. As soon as it starts taking air release the strap. I have done this a lot when there was no place around with a tire shop. Works great on car tires but I have done pickup and stiff bobcat tires that way too.
> - Festus56


This sounds a lot safer than anything requiring a match.

I just finished watching the movie "A Holograph for the King" and though… hey, Tom Hanks would never make a bad movie, right?

WRONG!!! it stunk big time and made no sense at all.


----------



## mojapitt

Never heard of that movie


----------



## mojapitt

With all of you as my witnesses, I will never go through another winter here ever!


----------



## Festus56

Don't blame me for the snow this time Monte. We are keeping every bit of ours here. Run out of places to put it now.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Boy, there is a hot one going on over in the Coffee Lounge. I see that one getting shut down. I'm going to stay out of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, it'll be closed soon.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah its hot coffee over there


----------



## Mean_Dean

Any spam there…...?

Hey, it's getting to be about lunch time…......!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Spam and coffee….mmmmmmm


----------



## CFrye

> hey, Tom Hanks would never make a bad movie, right?
> 
> WRONG!!! it stunk big time and made no sense at all.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


We used to think that, too, Matt. We (Mom, Jim and I) walked out of the theater on a movie remake he did that flung the F bomb more in the first ten minutes than I think I'd heard in my entire life up to that point! AND they let a bull dog suffocate! No bueno!

Jeff, I saw a Post office door at the antique mall yesterday. They wanted $18 for it. It's still there.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, I saw a Post office door at the antique mall yesterday. They wanted $18 for it. It s still there.
> 
> - CFrye


Really? I would be interested in it if possible. Do you know the style and size? Same as the ones I use? Condition is important too, has to work. Cleaning is not a problem, a mix of 50/50 coke and ammonia will clean it right up. $18.00 is high end (unless it's one of the rare ones).

I had been getting mine from a local junk dealer near my house. He charged me $10.00 a door and he had quite a few. Over the last two years I have cleaned him out. I even got one from him from the 1890's. That one I'm going to keep and make a special one for me.

Actually Candy, you should get it for YOU! They are fun projects to do, not real hard to make and come out nice. Great for gifts or keep for yourself. I'd be glad to help you out if you wanted to try one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have used the strap method on lawn mower tires with good success.

Jeff, what exactly are those? They look neat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sean and I went to the world bird sanctuary. It was very impressive. I saw an Andean condor. What a huge bird!

Most of the birds had names. Including this white pelican.


----------



## CFrye

I thought $18 was high so I really didn't look too closely at it. Seems like it was a bit bigger the the small ones you have pictured here.









Similar in style, and the number was 13.
EDIT: the number on the door was '13' Does that make a difference? LOL


----------



## CFrye

That is great, Bill!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Jeff, those boxes look great!

Where do you get the doors? Are they Post Office box doors?

After he got out of the Navy, my dad worked for the Postal Service, at the downtown main office in Portland.


----------



## mojapitt

Getting the authentic doors is getting to be tough, driving the price up.


----------



## CFrye

See EDIT above, just in case you missed it!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Jeff, what exactly are those? They look neat.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, those are post office door banks. I take an old PO door and build a nice wood box for them, cut a slot and they are ready. I've been making them for about two years now, actually, a LOT of them. They have proven to be my best sellers at craft shows. The larger doors I have had people buy them to keep a pistol in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, now I rememebr you mentioning them before, but I didn't recognize them. Those are great. There's a tiny post office down the road that will probably close soon. Maybe I can get the PO box doors. The post office is so small and old, it has a wood burning stove.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Not really worried about the number, they can be changed, or removed. The doors are getting hard to get now. Ebay has some good deals but the shipping cost is a nightmare. Being made of brass they are heavy. I came close to jumping on a deal I saw, $500.00 for 63 doors. Just an eight hour drive to get them. (Pick up only). If my sales kept up, I could have my money back by selling 12 banks.


----------



## CFrye

That does sound old, Bill. Hope you get your dibs in on the doors!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Bill, you could do really well with them. I buy them for ten, clean up some wood and assemble them, and sell for forty. On ebay they go for starting at sixty so the one's I sell are a deal for the new owners.


----------



## mojapitt

If you can get them Bill, it probably would be worth it. Just as an investment.


----------



## bandit571

Got more flags than the United Nations?

Not too impressed with the lumber from Menard's….unless you WANT to pay more than Lowes….not…


----------



## mojapitt

Menards standard boards are trash. The quality boards are 75% good. Their select boards are 90%-95% decent. At least here, Menards is cheaper than Lowes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> If you can get them Bill, it probably would be worth it. Just as an investment.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hasn't closed, but they keep cutting hours and threatening to close.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I noticed Lowe's had hemlock boards a while back. I'd like to see a project made of hemlock.


----------



## mojapitt

The only thing I have seen hemlock used for is handrails and parts for stair rails.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did a bit of woodworking, played with some trains, I call it ''ME'' time…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The only thing I have seen hemlock used for is handrails and parts for stair rails.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Right. Lowe's here now has hemlock boards too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Isn't hemlock used for particle board and OSB???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Isn t hemlock used for particle board and OSB???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No idea.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think it's ground up into wood pulp and used for manufactured lumber…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I thought hemlock was poisonous…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another couple inches this afternoon and now getting cold.

The mailbox door banks are cool.

No idea about the hemlock.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I thought hemlock was poisonous…
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Nope.

As Monte said, it's commonly used for newel posts and other stair/railing parts.


----------



## mojapitt

Hemlock tree is different than hemlock flower/plant.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Did a bit of woodworking, played with some trains, I call it ME time…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Did the same. Painted various parts for my cabinet build then caught up on my reading. Repeated until I got a few coats on everything and called it a day.

These were fun to paint, LOL Bars are black, the wooden pieces are aluminum. (silver)


----------



## GaryC

UM…. that is all


----------



## bandit571

Having me Gin & Tonic Nightcap…..Will be getting late March/Early April weather this coming week….70 Tuesday?


----------



## mojapitt

In comparison Bandit, we will be -13° Tuesday


----------



## ksSlim

Candy, did you find any good stuff in Joplin?


----------



## CFrye

Saw a lot of good stuff, Slim. Talked with a few gents before the doors opened-one was looking for a handle/tote for his mitre plane. The only tool that came home with me (from the meet) was an articulated egg beater hand drill. A 370 Proto. Forgot to mention, there are 4 twist bits in the handle.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

Our 10 day forecast https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/USVA0351:1:US


----------



## mudflap4869

RUMBLE RUMBLE FLASH BANG! Springtime music this AM. 
And a good morning to all the nubbers! Especially 74, who we have missed for so long. Once you become family, you are dear to the family, so keep in touch often.


----------



## KelvinGrove

60 degrees here this AM. The Empress of the Galaxy and the Heir to the Galactic Throne were down in Agusta last Friday. The trees have buds swelling down there.

Just ten more weeks till we can gripe about the heat.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just ten more weeks till we can gripe about the heat.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Not at first, I actually miss pushing my lawn mower.


----------



## mojapitt

Roads closed throughout the area. -2 now.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, is that the beginning of a mountain tunnel?


----------



## mojapitt

> Just ten more weeks till we can gripe about the heat.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Not at first, I actually miss pushing my lawn mower.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I am a firm believer in hiring someone else to mow the lawn


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, they're talking about you.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/262537


----------



## bandit571

A Monsoon Monday Morning to you all….guess who does NOT like thunder BOOMS?









Nor does she like going out in the rain..unless in dire need, then she hot-foots it right back in the house…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is that the beginning of a mountain tunnel?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The scale is Gn15, It is a mountain tunnel on that line, the window on the side will look into a mine. There is another line that'll be logging with a sawmill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, my brother says he's still building sawmill parts for the bandwheels. He also ordered Acme thread for the lift, so in short… we're still waiting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, I got some different pics of the cherry (possibly mahogany) finish that I talked to you about. The first set of pics is a pencil post headboard and footboard that I made side rails for from poplar and need to color match, she also wants a dresser made to go with it…..


















Customer also has a cherry dinning room suite where the table is in desperate need of refinishing. These next two pics are the table under different lighting, followed by two pics of the hutch that she would like to color match. Any pointing in the right direction would be appreciated…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

The Purple People Eaters played our best game of the season last night against the undefeated first place Gold team. We passed well and skated hard and were tied 0 to 0 in the third period. Then they scored. And then we answered with a goal, but it was disallowed for having a guy off sides. Note to the ref… one foot over the blue line does not make the skater off sides… Argh!!

We lost 1 to 0, but still felt good about it. I'm feeling stiff and sore more and more after these games and am wondering how long I'll be able to keep doing this :^(

Tractor tire is still holding air.


----------



## mojapitt

Somewhere Bing Crosby is singing


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Just ten more weeks till we can gripe about the heat.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Not at first, I actually miss pushing my lawn mower.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> I am a firm believer in hiring someone else to mow the lawn
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, if you moved near me, I know who that would be.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Ok Marty, I am seeing 2 different tones .
However lets try some water base dye .. to keep it as simple as possible get some General finish dye stain 
Rosewood and empire red 
Mix 1/4 part empire red to 1 part rosewood .
now remember you can tweak by changing ratio's or lighten by adding water .
start off with the above mix with say a table spoon and 1/4 of a table spoon and test for color .

Another one which would be cheaper is the powder dyes from WD Lockwood 
get the Rosewood metal complex dye, ( look under water base dyes ) ( metal complex is far more color fast) 
mix the powder 1oz to one pint of water , this becomes your base dye . to that add 1 part water .
again you can mix the dye lighter or stronger .. 
I would get a 1oz pack of dye and experiment, if its not getting the color at least we will have a comparison, I have alot of formulas for colors , we will get it 
BTW the bed is definitely cherry ( or hard maple ) . alot of commercial furniture they used maple, and dyed ot to look like cherry … grain is identical , and unlike cherry it doesnt darken, so it was easier for them, to reproduce the same color for many years ., just FYI

http://www.wdlockwood.com/

if this sounds a bit complicated it isnt .. the Gf dyes are premixed and much more expensive .. if you have questions email me [email protected] and or we can have a chat …


----------



## Gene01

Just a few pics from my trip to the Doins in the Desert AKA Charlie Chaves' Sonora Woodworks. Charlie is LJ AZWoody.
I'm guessing about 30 guys and gals were in attendance.Charlie and his family are really gracious hosts/hostesses.
Had a great time. Thanks, Charlie.
Charlie's lumber storage and shop complex.









Nice little saw mill, don'tcha think?


















Restored 16" Helical head Jointer.
He's restoring a 20", also.

















restored nice sized bandsaw. 









One way to keep it flat. It's cottonwood.








New TS. Most of the new machines are Grizzly. 









Random pics from inside the woodworking shop.




































And finally, lets see if we can cut some big bowls blanks with the Timber King.









Probably not safe. Might need a sky hook.

Change of plan. Back to old school.


----------



## mojapitt

When I started at the hospital, I was a grounds keeper. Even then I hire someone to do my yard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm thinking more along the line of Jonathan Winters riding a snow flake while looking for that next cup of hot cocoa…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Charles, I did notice the table was veneered, giving it that contrast around the edge. I'm sure I'll be doing the table too, hopefully I can get started on it sometime soon….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a great time Gene…..


----------



## mojapitt

Great pictures Gene

Marty, when are you going back to real job?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a fun time Gene. Some nice equipment there.


----------



## ssnvet

That Timber King mill looks like a nice one.

There's a guy who lives a mile away who has an old TK 20' mill with lot's of accessories (clapboard fixture, etc..) who I had mill some logs for me 2.5 years ago, and it seemed to be a solid built mill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, when are you going back to real job?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I refuse to grow up…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 0° and had a couple inches overnight. Should get up to 1° later.

That looks like a good time Gene. He has a good operation there with a lot of fun toys.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, they're saying 2 above here, but 4-6 inches of snow still possible.


----------



## Festus56

I think you are getting more wind than we are too. Looks nasty down your way.


----------



## Gene01

Nice and pleasant down Yuma way last weekend. Back up on the mesa it's nasty. 44* ain't to bad, but we got winds @ 40 mph and gusts up to 70 mph. Glad the shop is only a few steps from the house.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's wet here, really wet. And unseasonably warm again. 60 degrees. We need the rain, just not all at once.


----------



## Festus56

This just in … February snowfall in Billings tops previous record by more than a foot! Billings has received 31.5 inches of snow, besting the 1936 record of 19.4 inches.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all can keep that stuff up yonder…..


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure how much we have got, but it's been a beating with 9 days to go.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, we believe in sharing.


----------



## rhybeka

all I see in our forecast is rain..warm…more rain… cooler but still warm.

74!!! Glad you are back  Not quite sure our menagerie and funny farm is much therapy but we do try 

Glad to be getting back to my mantle build tonight. Whit still has to tell me how much I owe him for the hickory slab. mentally debating about the leg type to use on the bench.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to send all this rain towards Cleveland….maybe it will wash the town into Lake Erie…

Lumber from Menard's.
.









All that I bought…










1/4" plywood…









1×2s and a 1×8..









One of the four 1×6s was a bit..special… Will take the best section from this, to make the drawer fronts. Rest I'll keep back for a while….

Too wet in the wet to work….Monday the shop is closed anyway. Tuesday morning I see about how the V.A. can help me….Have a stack of paperwork ( Surprize!) to fill out.

Have the wider planks clamped together…..trying to flatten out the curves a bit…Starting to get the itch to make sawdust, again….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, run fer the hills before ya git snowed in, it's wet, windy, and warm down here…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that Candy's bumpy Birdseye pine?


----------



## CFrye

Nice looking Birdseye there, Bandit!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, that's *non*bumpy !


----------



## Momcanfixit

Tim - pleasure to make your acquaintance. I like your style. Mean people suck. I throw occasional pity parties, but I try to keep them brief.

Gene - Great pictures. Drool worthy shop. Speaking of which -

Mike - nice shop pictures

Working on shelves today to go next to the murphy bed. The hardware/plans for the murphy bed called for 3/4" plywood, so that's what I've been working with. It's a lot of plywood. I usually get the sheets cut down at HD, but their saw is down. It was a good exercise however in figuring out how to wrestle with those beasts on my own. So far so good.

This is the model I'm working off of. Bought plans for the bed, the rest I'm figuring out on my own.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does that mean you already built the Murphy?


----------



## bandit571

It would seem the Charles has had his first "Meet & Greet" with the self-appointed Master of the website….aka Rich the Troll…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

Monty, I can see it now. Mowing your grass for beetle kill pine. 

Gene, that looks like a great time you had! Someday I would love to go to a gathering of the wood workers. I really kick myself for not talking with you all sooner. The one at Charles's is about an hour and a half to two hours away from where I live. I bet you guys passed my house on the way.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> It would seem the Charles has had his first "Meet & Greet" with the self-appointed Master of the website….aka Rich the Troll…..
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah, I saw that and all I could say was "wow." Shake my head.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monty, I can see it now. Mowing your grass for beetle kill pine.
> 
> I bet you guys passed my house on the way.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


That wasn't us, regardless of the police report


----------



## mojapitt

There are those who feel the need to correct what they don't like since they consider themselves perfect.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well said Monte. Where are you moving?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I bet you guys passed my house on the way.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> That wasn t us, regardless of the police report
> 
> - Monte Pittman


LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Not official yet. Waiting to hear on job. It's the necessity before moving.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Just ten more weeks till we can gripe about the heat.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Not at first, I actually miss pushing my lawn mower.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> I am a firm believer in hiring someone else to mow the lawn
> 
> - Monte Pittman


In order to make it more enjoyable, o refer to it as, "going for a lawnmower ride"

It takes about4 hours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Forgot to mention I called a tree service the other day. They will give me anything larger than 20" as they can't chip it. They will call me and let me know. Then I drive up there with my trailer and they load it up. The only thing they had right now was pin oak, which I passed on. I will take just about anything else. I can't wait to go load up.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome Bill


----------



## Mean_Dean

> There are those who feel the need to correct what they don t like since they consider themselves perfect.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wait a minute-I'm not perfect…........?!


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't say you aren't perfect Dean.

For me, I try to avoid critiquing others. I have to many flaws of my own to do that.


----------



## bandit571

I wonder if Cricket knows Rich has taken over her job…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

> In order to make it more enjoyable, o refer to it as, "going for a lawnmower ride"
> 
> It takes about4 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Mine takes me three hours, all push mower. Around the rocks, down to the creek and 1/2 of the mountain side. If I weed eat, add eight hours. It was once mowed in 45 minuets, I had three mowers and both Sons still home.


----------



## johnstoneb

Winter has returned supposed to be lows around 30 the next couple of days.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to stop snowing this evening. About another 4" today. Yuk


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I thought that wooden Pine was called Bark pocket pine. Whatever why it is nice. What are you making from it?


----------



## bandit571

Pine version of that StepBack Cupboard I finished a little while back. Daughter saw it, and now I have to build another one…..that she intends to paint…..I will not allow that fancy pine to see a paint brush….


----------



## bandit571

I thought about responding to Charles' thread….then remembered the sign out front…

Please, do not feed the Trolls…..

Although, there a some out there that use a mallet & Chisel to do a mortise…....and haven't the time to do a video….too busy building something.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Forgot to mention I called a tree service the other day. They will give me anything larger than 20" as they can't chip it. They will call me and let me know. Then I drive up there with my trailer and they load it up. The only thing they had right now was pin oak, which I passed on. I will take just about anything else. I can't wait to go load up.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill if you get a good lead on something, and it's a Friday, let me know, I'll help.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm going to subscribe to Charles' YouTube page, I'm already subbed to Stumpy's. More fun stuff to watch when I can't be in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Forgot to mention I called a tree service the other day. They will give me anything larger than 20" as they can't chip it. They will call me and let me know. Then I drive up there with my trailer and they load it up. The only thing they had right now was pin oak, which I passed on. I will take just about anything else. I can't wait to go load up.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Bill if you get a good lead on something, and it s a Friday, let me know, I ll help.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


It's a deal Mike.


----------



## mojapitt

I always give free wood to labor help.


----------



## mojapitt

I checked, they haven't fixed the thermometer yet.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Maybe the thermocouple is sitting on the power supply?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Give mike wood? No way!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

hahahahaha


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: I warned ya…do not feed the troll…this is the way he acts all the damn time….getting a bit old


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I wanted to make a "I'm just here for the comments" comment and then thought better to not.

Bandit, I found you some wood. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/262577


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top of the afternoon to you all!

Been kind of a busy morning. The forecasters finally got one right, and we got our predicted amount of snow this morning. Would have gone to the library, but it's closed-something about a holiday today? (You know how out of the loop I am these days…...) Got some grocery shopping done, though, after the roads melted.

Not looking forward to my run tomorrow…... With this little cold snap we've got going on, my fingers get really cold on my runs. I can't wear gloves, because my timer slips out of my hand. Plus, it's difficult to hit the on/off button with gloves on. It fits in the palm of my hand, and I don't need it flying off somewhere in the middle of my run.

Monte, it's nice to know someone thinks I'm perfect-now if I can just get a young lady to think so….....!

Bandit, looks like you got a nice haul there-looking forward to seeing how the new cabinet turns out.

I always help people move. And I'm cheap, too-I work for pizza!

Been itching to start making sawdust again. When it warms up, I'm going to start-doctor or no doctor….....

Besides, I want to make something for a young lady for her birthday in May. I'm thinking a small keepsake box, but I' don't know.

Well, I'd better start figuring out what's for dinner…....!


----------



## bandit571

> I wanted to make a "I m just here for the comments" comment and then thought better to not.
> 
> Bandit, I found you some wood. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/262577
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Too far to drive…thanks, anyway….


----------



## diverlloyd

If he goes the auction route I would fly there and rent a uhaul for the way back. Would just have to tell the wife I really want to go there to see the brother and sister in laws.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's a heck of a load.


----------



## Doe

Sorry, I'm not keeping up.

About small bassets - there apparently are 30 pounders. Miss Winnebago is 8 months old and weighs over 50 pounds. The vet said that would be her fully grown weight. I hope she doesn't get any bigger - she's always starving so it's kind of iffy, and she keeps dripping off my lap. Her dad is 100 pounds.

Jim H. Your hater story is frightening. You're a good man and a brave man.



> Tim, in my AZ county, the property tax rate is .063 of assessed value. Assessed value is generally about 50% of the market value. Sales taxes vary by location. Ours run around 9.1 % . Food is at 2 %.
> Our home is on 27 acres, total market value is around 250k. Taxes are $880 this year.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Arrrg. We're over $5000 on a tiny lot.

Welcome back Sandra. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and the mister.


----------



## bandit571

Might need something with 18 wheels under it?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

At the least, maybe 2.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Sorry, I m not keeping up.
> 
> Tim, in my AZ county, the property tax rate is .063 of assessed value. Assessed value is generally about 50% of the market value. Sales taxes vary by location. Ours run around 9.1 % . Food is at 2 %.
> Our home is on 27 acres, total market value is around 250k. Taxes are $880 this year.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Arrrg. We re over $5000 on a tiny lot.
> 
> - Doe


Doe,

If you want to move to a warmer climate I have 4 bedrooms and a 20X24 garage on 5 acres. Less than half of your taxs. It will be going on the market with a realtor for $275K. I will sell it before then for $235K


----------



## bandit571

Walked down to the shop….and found this pile of scrap pine had been knocked over, onto the floor…..one of the "Shop Cats" on her way to the crawl spaces…picked a poor launching pad…..Maybe tomorrow, I'll get around to picking it all back up…

Trip in the morning, to see what the VA can do for me….0900 appointment time…..If all goes well, I might try a bit of shoptime later…after a nap, of course….

Max the wonderpup is now over 40 pounds…..Miss Bandit is about half his size. Had to get Miss Bandit a new collar, was getting to fat for the old one…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Saw something on the wall of a local Tae Kwon Do academy:

A Black Belt is a White Belt who didn't quit.


----------



## mojapitt

Good philosophy Dean


----------



## bandit571

Wandered down to the shop, again….

Tools put away…
Tool Well is cleaned out, and evena broom used in it….
Squares and other layout toys are either lined up for work, or put away ( hope I can find them,,again)

Pile of Ash scraps has been moved off the bench, and to a "safer" locale, so Shop cat can't knock it over.

Chisels found in the mess..were sorted as to "user" or Stashed away. 
Langdon 75 is set up and ready to go. 
Floor has been swept. found 20 screwdrivers IN the tool well, or on the back of the Mitre saw bench…all now are back where they belong. Planes not sitting in the til, were put away.

Didn't do a lick of woodworking IN the shop…..repair the back yard gate, though. 
Not too bad of an evening? For a Monday?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, what's wrong with pin oak???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pin oak is a very fast growing red oak. It doesn't dry well. It's not bad looking wood. My dining table is made from it, but it cupped and cracked. Also has a lot of limbs…one of the reasons it's a popular ornamental.


----------



## bandit571

Pictures of the clean-up, anyone?









Moved this stack off the bench, before it can be turned into this mess..









Clean benchtop?









Have the squares all lined up, and ready to work..









Chisels sorted, users back in the "til", non-users in a drawer..









Mitre saw set up, and ready to go..









Might even find a use for these things..









Besides just hanging around. Just about ready to make a bit of sawdust..now?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey gang, a friend sent me this. Not woodworking although the material in question comes from trees.

This is an impressive group of sills, an unusual set of tools, And a magnificent amount of patients.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks

Coffee is on.

Bandit -Cleaning up counts as shop time. Great pictures.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Tim. That's true artistry.


----------



## robscastle

Sandra, ...so just where is the coffee? I would love a cup, and to be able to rap of course.

Sorry about the absence lightening took me and the PC out, spent a week recovering, a sad event thats for sure,
spent the rest of the week culling "stuff" dont want the family to have to do it later a real eye opener, next week a will and all is ready.


----------



## rhybeka

ouch, Rob! Glad you're still on this side of the dirt!

Coffee would be good, decaf for me…expect 70+ degrees today and of course my sinuses are telling me they will hurt later. /adjusts glasses/ better get the rest of the morning meds taken and hop into work. I added a bit of blood to the wifes mantle last night. It got planed off though. got all of the moulding cut for the top and figured out what remained for the bottom. all that's left is to finish planing/straight lining the remaining oak and getting the rest of the small pieces on… oh and the long top piece too…long way to go I guess 

@74 looks like a heavy build! be careful with those plywood splinters, they'll sneak up on you.

@Bandit good luck at your appointment!! I hope they can help you out!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's warm here. I'll take some coffee with cream and sugar, but preferably with French vanilla coffee mate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I contacted another tre service last night. Gonna call today to talk about what they can do. They run a firewood operation, so I'm afraid I'm only gonna get pine and cedar, but that's ok.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, grab all the cedar…..


----------



## mojapitt

-9° now. Uuuuuuugly


----------



## BillWhite

Kelvin, That was well worth the time to watch. Talk about a specialized skill set….......
Bill


----------



## boxcarmarty

Would it help any if I said it was 64* here???


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte .. just for you https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/USVA0351:1:US


----------



## diverlloyd

Record set yesterday for being 77 and today a high of 78. I guess I need to get off the couch.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope you know that all of you with warm temperatures suck.


----------



## johnstoneb

10 this morning coldest its been all winter


----------



## bandit571

Heading towards the 70s here..and no rain. Windier than a Congressman outside..

Brought home a new stack of paperwork to fill out….file has been started. Maybe after Lunch, I can fill the forms out…..


----------



## Gene01

Snowed last night. Barely enough to cover bare ground. Spitting snow now. It's 28 degrees. Forecast is for a sunny day. Not believing it. May hit 44. Spring is 27 days and a few hours away.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only -14° here but warming up to +8° later. Will be several days before we get above freezing it looks like.

Crib project is coming along slowly. Is hard following plans exactly. A lot of precise measuring to get everything right so the hardware kit will hold and be easy to convert to a toddler bed or full bed later. They are well detailed plans.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Dubbers…. I mean Nubbers

:^p

Dang Bill….Free logs! I'm guessing that the going rate for cord wood isn't $250 to $300 in your neck of the woods. Fortunately, I've been able to lay up 2 to 4 cords a year off my own property for the last 20 years and have yet to buy a single stick.


----------



## bandit571

May be some fresh Spam running around today? Woodscharles??


----------



## diverlloyd

Well since I'm on the suck list I guess I'm going to go out and enjoy sweating in February. Hopefully the shop is nice and cool.


----------



## bandit571

Ooops, too late, Cricket must have found it…..gone now…kind of early in the week for spam, isn't it?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

67° in February, and lots of rain. Weird.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Dang-did I miss spam again? Well, I guess it's cereal for breakfast again…..

Bill, snowed out again for my run. Snow wasn't in the forecast today, so naturally, it snowed, is snowing, and will snow-1-3" through the day…....

Monte, remember when I tried to convince you to move out here. Well, I forgot to mention the Russian Bears that seem to be interested in Oregon….

(Russian Tupolev TU-95 bomber, off the coast of Oregon, 4 July 2012)


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, my shop is nice and cool for you. Shows us at +1° now.


----------



## bandit571

Errands to run in a little bit..too nice a day to sit around the house….maybe later, I can cut a few (3) boards to size, maybe even a glue-up? At least it isn't Monday…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit try not to sweat! Might be the only thing making the pool bearable tonight. it's been extra cold the past few times due to getting topped off

work is shuckydarn. and I have to figure out what I'm doing about dinner since I'm on my own. nothing sounds good.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, just have a pizza delivered!


----------



## bandit571

The three 1×6 x8' planks have been hauled to the shop…









"Abandon all hope…" header down there is aptly named….it is about shoulder height to me…









Once down there, they were quickly cut to size…..1×6 x 40" 









Two done, one more to go…one spot was a little nasty..









But, since I will be making a cut-out into the sides for feet..









Problem solved….cut out the profile, cut out the knot, all in one cut.


----------



## bandit571

Have since cut the third one to size….stacked all six planks together,,and added a couple clamps, just to keep them flat….Let them sit for a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That IS a dungeon!

My errand was mounting a touch screen monitor on the wall for Cindys computer at her office. That was easy, now I need to fire up the laser. Wish I could watch curling in the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

> - Mean_Dean


That's what we called a "bear in the air"

:^)


----------



## rhybeka

anybody feel like fielding an electrical question? Here's a mind melter for the day.

I have an outlet and a two switch thing sharing a double wall box near my kitchen sink. One switch is for the garbage disposal, the other switch is to the light over the sink. all three pieces of wiring coming into the box are only black and white wires.

Currently two white wires are twisted together and capped. the other remaining white wires are on the outlet. There are two black wires going to the switches, one going to each switch. All the other black wires are going to the outlet. So what happens when the switch(es) are flipped on? Both have to be flipped to the on position and the kitchen light comes on. Neither now works the garbage disposal. Before with the white wire hooked onto the switch we had the light and the garbage disposal come on but not independently. So I'm assuming the power isn't running correctly to the switch. Just not sure how to fix it. :\


----------



## ssnvet

> anybody feel like fielding an electrical question? Here s a mind melter for the day.
> - rhybeka


Is the kitchen light on a two way or 3 way switch? (i.e. is the light controlled only by this switch, or is there a switch on the other side of the room that can also turn it on and off).

and…

Do you have a volt meter to confirm what's hot and what's not?

No green wires in the box? This must be old wiring from some by-gone day when a separate ground was not required.

Post a pic if you can?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> and I have to figure out what I m doing about dinner since I m on my own. nothing sounds good.
> 
> - rhybeka


One of my favorite skits from one of my favorite shows.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, post photos if you can.

Matt, the black's the hot, white's the neutral.


----------



## ssnvet

> Becky, post photos if you can.
> Matt, the black s the hot, white s the neutral.
> - Mean_Dean


I asked if it was a 3-way switch because it's very common practice when wiring a 3-way switch to use 14-3 Romex and on the leg going between the 2 switches, you use both the red and the white wires as a traveler (or carrier) and depending on the switch position, either one will be hot. If you do this, you're supposed to mark the white wire with black tape to designate that it's being used as such, but that often is overlooked.

If this is a 2-way switch than the white is most certainly neutral.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Three way wiring is such fun. I have an outlet in my kitchen that is only showing 60 volts. I can't figure out where the dead leg originates. We just don't use it at the moment. I'll track it down eventually.

Beka, I'd have to be there to chase wires. 3 way stuff makes my mind boggle when I can't touch the wires, but it sounds like the garbage disposal is out of the loop now. Likely, one of the leads should be hot and the other switch was wired in series so the "master" had to be armed in order to energize the "slave" switch.

I have a setup like that in my hallway for a nightlight and a hallway light. The nightlight has to be on in order for the hallway light to be on. It's a stupid setup.


----------



## mojapitt

I struggle with 3-way wiring


----------



## bigblockyeti

Apparently I missed a bit while chasing property. Monte's moving but where? Matt's not wanting to experiment with explosive bead seating. Bill found free logs. Gene admitted property taxes basically don't exist in AZ. The NRA is a hot topic on another thread and Bandit is cleaning shop.

I was actually only out of town Friday through Monday but drove 1555 miles in that time. Looks like we found a well wooded lot we're going to make an offer on, if they accept after a successful perk test we'll close (~ mid April) then I can start clearing a house site all the while narrowing down builders that do good work and don't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that is weather I thrive in but my core temp runs at a normal for me 99.8. Got me sent home from school a lot.


----------



## mojapitt

My normal temp is 97.5°. They never sent me home for it.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket has closed the NRA thread. It actually lasted longer than expected.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah that lasted a while. I can see you need a warm climate Monte.


----------



## Doe

> Doe,
> 
> If you want to move to a warmer climate I have 4 bedrooms and a 20X24 garage on 5 acres. Less than half of your taxs. It will be going on the market with a realtor for $275K. I will sell it before then for $235K
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Wow, that's great - and warm too! Thanks very much. Unfortunately, Gerry still has to work to support me in my retirement. Oh well. It was nice to think about.


----------



## bandit571

Errands run…..leave it at that..

Letting the lumber sit overnight, clamped flat. Tomorrow ( I hope..) will joint a few edges, and do a couple glue ups…

Got up to 75 degrees around here, today.


----------



## DonBroussard

We made it to 82F today. We are about 30F higher in "you suckland" than normal temperatures for this season. Can't wait to see how hot and humid the summer will be for us . . .

I read through the whole NRA thread. I'm surprised Cricket let it go as long as it did. I was thinking 2 days at most.

74-Great to hear from you in the Great White North. I wish you all the best in your current situation and I hope and pray that the treatment does you much good.

Doe-Great to hear from you too! Sounds like Gerry has his work cut out for him.

Beka-Did the garbage disposer work recently and then just quit? I'm not help with 3-way switches-I am barely certified to even operate them, much less to give advise on how to connect them.


----------



## bandit571

Well, there are squares…









And then there are squares….









At one time..I knew how to read all those numbers…









I also found both spokeshaves..









Maybe I should do "clean-up" more often?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Project posts are being overrun with end grain cutting boards…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Project posts are being overrun with end grain cutting boards…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Wasn't me. I posted mine years ago.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt no other switches for the light or the garbage disposal, just this one. the disposal still works, it's just that i took one white wire off the top switch so now both switches in the on position turn on the overhead light only. I'm tempted to leave it that way until we can get an electrician in to have it fixed.

I've taken plenty of pics, let me see if I can find a few that make sense.

original look: 









opened up:


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Project posts are being overrun with end grain cutting boards…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Is it my imagination or does it run in cycle? Just before Christmas it was toys… And at one point chairs…

None of the craftsmen show a location. I wonder if it was a class someplace.


----------



## mojapitt

I did my cutting board 4-1/2 years ago. Gave it to MIL in Russia. Only one I care to make.


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, cutting boards are big fall through Christmas. Craft show time. But I think you're right, they seem to go in groups.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There was probably an end grain contest out there somewhere and we missed it…..


----------



## DonBroussard

The posts of similar projects are usually a shop class, where the instructor has them post their finished projects to LJs, as was the case with the step stools and similar shop projects.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The posts of similar projects are usually a shop class, where the instructor has them post their finished projects to LJs,
> - Don Broussard


That's cool, young minds for us to destroy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, all those kids think Sawstops are a requirement.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Marty, all those kids think Sawstops are a requirement.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They aren't….......?


----------



## ssnvet

> @Matt no other switches for the light or the garbage disposal, just this one. the disposal still works, it s just that i took one white wire off the top switch so now both switches in the on position turn on the overhead light only. I m tempted to leave it that way until we can get an electrician in to have it fixed.
> - rhybeka


O.K. so what you have is a duplex switch, that mounts two 2-way switches onto a single body.










This is how they are typically wired….










A black wire will run from your breaker panel, carrying line voltage (110vac - 120vac) to the switch. This incoming hot wire connects to one side of one of the switches, usually to a brass colored screw. Then another black wire runs from the opposite side of the same switch (usually a black or silver colored screw) to the line side of your load (light fixture, displosal, etc…). So the switch interrupts the supply of electrical current to the load. From the Neutral side of the load a white wire will run back to the Neutral bus of the breaker panel. Typically when you rough wire, you bring 2 conductor romex (one black one white) into the switch box from the breaker panel, and cut it off there. Then you run 2 conductor Romex from the load to the switch box and cut it off. So for the return current to get from the load to the breaker panel, you have to wire nut the two white leads together in the box.

Two wire the second switch of the duplex switch to a second load, you want to jumper the voltage supply from the brass screw on the first switch to a brass colored screw on the second switch. Then on the opposite side of the second switch, you run a black wire from the black (or silver) colored screw to the line side of your second load. The neutral terminal of the second load should have a white wire running back to the switch box, which can then be wire nutted to the other two white wires, to join the return stream back to the breaker panel.

Now just to muddy the waters. Sometimes a duplex switch will have a metal tab connecting the two brass screw plates together, to save you the trouble of wiring a jumper to take power to the second switch. If you want to run two separate supply circuits through the switch, you break the tab off with a slotted screw driver.

Your situation looks a bit odd though.

For starters, there is no ground wire visible. Then, it appears that you have individual wire run to your switch box, and not Romex. Both of these indicate old (40+ years) wiring.

Next, you have white and black wires going to the switch. This means that you have a white wire being used to take current from the switch to the load. So you need to be very careful and not assume that you white wires are de-energized.

Your switch may be wired backwards with the load side connected to the brass screws and a jumper tab shorting them together. This would make power supplied through one switch (backwards) feed to both loads.

If you have a volt meter and know how to test which wires are hot, then you should be able to piece it together logically.

If you don't have a volt meter, or are not confident in how to use the one you have, you really should get someone experienced in electrical work to help you.

Here's a pretty good YouTube video of a guy replacing an ancient duplex switch with one that looks similar to yours.

Good luck and please be careful. If you burn your house down (and live to tell about it) you'll have a awkward time explaining to your home owners insurance company why your switch was mis-wired.

It's not rocket science, but a basic understanding of electrical theory is absolutely necessary.

FWIW, the Home Depot 1-2-3 book has really good explanations and illustrations for home wiring.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It would be odd to have a white wire connected to a switch. Typically the whites are tied together. Power(usually black or red) is connected to your switch and then the other wire from the switch would be the switch leg going to the light or disposal. Then your white from the light will come back and tie into the other whites. You can do some investigating with a continuity tester.


----------



## ssnvet

P.S. since this outlet is in the kitchen, you would do well to replace it with a ground fault outlet. If you ever knock the toaster or blender into a sink full of dishwater, it would prove to be the best $12 you ever spent.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks like it might be a gfci receptacle.


----------



## ssnvet

> That looks like it might be a gfci receptacle.
> - firefighterontheside


It's got the right shape, but I've never seen one that didn't have test and reset buttons on it.

But then again, this is an older installation.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

On the way home this evening I stopped to help some woman out with changing a tire. OMG, endured way too long of the ranting and raving about Trump. When I asked can we focus on changing a tire and leave the politics out of it she went full insane mode. Told me I was a Trumper, gun nut, mentally unstable and on and on.

Put my jack and wrench back in the car and left. As I am driving away she is still on the phone and pointing to her tire.

I shook my head as I drove away and thought, Yes your tire is done, call a tow truck. A simple Thank You and some peace and quiet would have had you happily down the road to continue ranting and raving….. at somebody else.

LOL


----------



## ssnvet

One coworker was out most of last week with the flu, then another one called in sick the last two days and was just told by his doctor that he has the flue… sounded like death warmed over on the phone.

My youngest daughter has been flat on her back with flu like symptoms for two days and tonight I came home late from work and my wife was laying on the couch shivering with blankets on her (not normal for the woman who'd rather live in Siberia than Florida).

Now I'm sipping 1/3 honey, 1/3 Segrams 7, 1/3 hot water so I can stop this nagging cough.

As Bill the Cat would say….. Ack!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill is a cat?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill is a cat?


----------



## mojapitt

This year's flu is bad stuff Matt. Watch them carefully.


----------



## ssnvet

> On the way home this evening I stopped to help some woman out with changing a tire. OMG, endured way too long of the ranting and raving about Trump. When I asked can we focus on changing a tire and leave the politics out of it she went full insane mode. Told me I was a Trumper, gun nut, mentally unstable and on and on.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You're a better man than I… and a better human being than the nut job you stopped to help.

But hey, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bill is not a cat.
Bill is not a cat.

Matt you're right. I don't think I've seen a regular receptacle have the shape of a gfci. I didn't scroll up far enough to see the front of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> On the way home this evening I stopped to help some woman out with changing a tire. OMG, endured way too long of the ranting and raving about Trump. When I asked can we focus on changing a tire and leave the politics out of it she went full insane mode. Told me I was a Trumper, gun nut, mentally unstable and on and on.
> 
> Put my jack and wrench back in the car and left. As I am driving away she is still on the phone and pointing to her tire.
> 
> I shook my head as I drove away and thought, Yes your tire is done, call a tow truck. A simple Thank You and some peace and quiet would have had you happily down the road to continue ranting and raving….. at somebody else.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Wow. Some people need the kind of help that we can't give.


----------



## ssnvet

> Bill is a cat?
> - Monte Pittman












Bill of Bloom County fame.


----------



## bandit571

One other thing about that wiring…..do NOT get anything between the terminals and the metal box…results will be shocking….DAMHIKT…..that metal box IS the ground….


----------



## ssnvet

also starred in a heavy metal band… Billy and the Boingers…










You don't think our favorite fire chief has a pair of spandex tights and a green wig hidden in the bottom of his sock drawer, do you?


----------



## mojapitt

Some people don't know when to bite their tongue and just say thanks


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bill IS a cat.


----------



## ssnvet

25 years ago, a shipmate and I driving in CT came across a Mexican family on the side of the highway in a station wagon with a flat tire. A guy in a pick up had already stopped to help, but we stopped anyways.

The older man in the wagon didn't speak any English, didn't look well and didn't get out of the car. The middle aged woman didn't speak much English, but she looked scared… really scared. The guy in the pick up was talking to their very pretty teen age daughter (the only one who spoke English well) and was apparently telling her to get in the truck with him.

Right after we walked up and asked how's it going, the other guy jumped in his truck and bolted, without the teen age girl. And then it dawned on me what was going down….

The mother was soooooo appreciative and told us the guy in the truck had insisted that he only had room for the daughter. We took her and the daughter (who intepreted) to a gas station, where they were able to buy a second hand tire, and then took them back to their car and put it on for them.

We got home very late, but it's one of the few times in my life when I felt like I had actually made a difference.

Times now are so much more darker…. there was a guy in MA a year or so ago who stopped to help a gal with her hood up, who was jumped, car jacked and murdered by the boyfriend hiding in the shadows. Now it's the cell phone age, and people (rightly so?) would rather call AAA than accept help from a stranger.


----------



## ssnvet

> Bill IS a cat.
> - firefighterontheside


Ah hah! So that's why you wear your hair so short… so you can get your green wig on.

:^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

All these years, met him several times, and I didn't know Bill was a cat…..


----------



## ssnvet

Speaking of cats…. look who's burning the midnight oil


----------



## ssnvet

I'm out of here….. sianora Cat Man


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Still cold here. Got up to 5° today with all sunshine.

Quite the conversation here today. Wood butcher found a nut case, Beka is a electrician, Bill is a cat, Marty is ready to mess up some kids minds and I forgot what else !!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Must have been a tough day out prowling the neighborhood.


----------



## diverlloyd

The square outlets are called decor outlets. I am unsure if a gfci would work with the wiring in the box since it looks like it is just a two wire system with no ground. Unless the box itself is grounded but that would require the box to be connected to the grounding source by wire or conduit. I would also be willing to bet that the wiring is ran in a spider style. Where they ran power to junction boxes the spidered the power off those power source boxes. Was the house built in the 60s ?


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys! I'll review and have a go at it in the am when I can shut the breaker off again. House was built in '54 AJ. It's not a gcfi but we never plug anything into it because normally that's where the dish drainer sits. When the kitchen is redone/rewired it will be gcfi.

Too hot to sleep


----------



## bandit571

"Say Goodnight, Gracie"

Got shoptime and paperwork to do..later…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you should've told the lady if you were a Trumpster you never would've stopped in the first place 

Morning all!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'. 
Bench clearing time. Prep for glass fitting in the river table. Then leg building. That'll do for today. 
Grandson's Bday Saturday. Headed to Tucson Friday. WARMTH for a few days. Costco run then, head back Monday.
26 days till spring. Can't get here soon enough for me. I can imagine Monte and Mark are really looking forward to it, too.


----------



## ssnvet

I owe, I owe…. you all know the rest to the song…

Coworker went to urgent care and got two bags of fluids injected via. IV and a script for Tamiflu. Said he didn't eat or drink anything for 48 hours. I've heard that Tamiflu can make ya loopy in the head

:^o


----------



## mudflap4869

14 and icy. Nuff said.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

-6° now, could get to 18° today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', Lots of rain here today, gonna be a wet one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta make a post office run today, ordered some shaper knives from Corob Cutter and they sent the wrong style. Got the right ones yesterday with a return slip for the others…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte better break out the shorts!   /shiver/

think I better attempt my outlet fix before the electrician arrives to survey the kitchen in an hour. XD


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmmm, Morning to ya…..Marty did not need to send that rain my way…..send north to Stumpy Villa instead…


----------



## Gene01

The glass fits. Fingers and toes uncrossed.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…Paperwork…woodwork….2nd Breakfast…which to do first….


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Gene, I like that you went with a dark blue.


----------



## mojapitt

Peace be with Pastor Billy Graham


----------



## ssnvet

> Peace be with Pastor Billy Graham
> - Monte Pittman


Just read the news… he did a lot of good for many people in his long life.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool -5° and maybe up to 15° later. Bright sunshine and no wind so far.

Looks good Gene, that is quite a project.


----------



## bigblockyeti

He lived a good and long life, RIP!

Gene, the glass looks great, what will the finished wood tone be?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Monte and Mark and Yety. 
Yety, I really like how Mesquite looks with a couple coats of Watco Dark walnut. Then finished off with a Watco/varnish wipe on followed by a couple more coats of straight varnish.


----------



## rhybeka

Pastor Graham went home. The Lord decided he was done here on earth.

That's awesome, Gene!

Contractors just left….man is this going to hurt. He mentioned redoing the sunroom so I told him to quote it since the wife really wanted that all along.


----------



## DanKrager

Contractors seem to know how to use your wife's wants against you…. just sayin'

DanK


----------



## bandit571

"...somewhere between OUCH…and …BING!"

Boss wanted to run a few errands this morning…"driver" at least got Lunch out of it..and a nap…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Looks GOOD Gene!

ACK!

I don't want to see Bill in Spandex.

An ex coworker of mine from AAA St. Louis told me another driver was hit last night. SLOW DOWN AND MOVE OVER!
I worked for AAA when we lost a driver. It's never a good story. I had my run in with near death doing that job too. The pay and the hours suck, but it's a job and you're usually a hero to the member. Still waiting to hear if the driver survived. I hope so.

Be careful out there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet lookin' table Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my runnin' done and even grabbed some groceries, now maybe some shop time…..


----------



## bandit571

Got a new SD card for the camera….and a couple packs of White Birch knobs….Just to to get motivated a bit, and meander towards the shop…


----------



## boxcarmarty

When you run across something as strange as candy cane soda for 9 cents, you do what any Red Blooded American would do and mix it with some JD Tennessee Fire…..


----------



## mudflap4869

JEEEZE Marty! You trying to die? I don't think even Bandit would drink that.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> JEEEZE Marty! You trying to die? I don t think even Bandit would drink that.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Sometimes it's not about mixing it up so that you can drink it… Sometimes it's about seeing if you can get other people to drink it.

Wth that said, here, have some TidePods


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you add enough fire, you don't taste the candy cane…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

To make a quote, "ACK!"


----------



## ssnvet

double "Ack"

I was given a fifth of Fireball at Christmas and that stuff is just plain nasty.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That actually sounds delicious!


----------



## 000

> If you add enough fire, you don t taste the candy cane…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I thought you weren't allowed to play with fire anymore?


----------



## mojapitt

I think "Ack" is appropriate


----------



## Gene01

Hell, I'd try it. Never, ever thought Klondike Jack and 7 up would be any good, either. Ain't half bad.
You guys knocking Marty's mixes…where's ya'lls sense of adventure?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I don't like cinnamon heat, hot sauce, that's another story. A firey Bloody Mary is the cat's @55 is you ask me.


----------



## bandit571

One panel is IN the clamps..









3/4" x 16-3/8" x 40".....I'd set it down on the floor, but not during the Monsoons we are having….don't want it getting wet…

Look Ma..No glue ..or, clamps…









That No.8 Jointer plane I brought home from Charles' place? Has been tuned up, and working nicely..









Think maybe I should start up a blog about this little project?
Will let this sit awhile, before I do the other panel….









Already have those three boards sorted out….and the "center" one marked…..I'll cut those knotty things out…later.


----------



## bandit571

Right now….a Gin & Tonic with Ice as a "Nite-cap" has driven away Uncle Charlie…..


----------



## Gene01

> I don t like cinnamon heat, hot sauce, that s another story. A firey Bloody Mary is the cat s @55 is you ask me.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


DITTO! 
Another nice wake up drink is Jamisons and good, strong, hot black coffee. Add a dollop of whipped cream if you need it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Project posts are being overrun with end grain cutting boards…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Is it my imagination or does it run in cycle? Just before Christmas it was toys… And at one point chairs…
> 
> None of the craftsmen show a location. I wonder if it was a class someplace.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Looks like a high school shop class. I made it a point to make a nice comment. Schools preached "go to college go to college go to college" when I was in high school. And the trades were made out to be inferior to a college degree.

I feel that is the reason our trades are suffering and there are plenty of positions out there that pay well.

Not everyone is cut out for "college" and that's not a bad thing. If I had gone to a trade school, I'd probably have finished a degree.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> If you add enough fire, you don t taste the candy cane…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I thought you weren t allowed to play with fire anymore?
> 
> - jbay


Well, you got me there, just don't tell my wife…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like another trip to town, I don't think there's enough poly in the can to finish this project…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, just add a little shine to it


----------



## mojapitt

> Looks like another trip to town, I don t think there s enough poly in the can to finish this project…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I hate it when that happens


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, are ya warming up any??? It's a soggy mess around these parts…..


----------



## rhybeka

@DanK you got it! BUT if it's within budget and she wants it I'm more than likely to give in. it would be nice if we could do it but I figured it would be WAY out of budget. IF we could bring it in for around the quote, I'd be ok to pay it. We'll see how the finishes we choose change the cost.


----------



## mojapitt

We're actually up to 25° now. Should be about the same for a few days.


----------



## GaryC

Been raining here. 4-5 more days of this stuff. Horses are starting to grow water wings


----------



## Gene01

Judging from your picture, it oughta run off pretty fast.


----------



## GaryC

yeah…my world is sorta topsy-turvie


----------



## Mike_in_STL

gravitational anomaly.


----------



## BillWhite

Mike, you don't want me to get started about how we lack adequate trade schooling in this country's educational priorities. We've got kids graduating from college not knowing how to read a ruler. Shame on us.
You've made a great point.
Bill


----------



## Mike_in_STL

We've got kids graduating from college who can't think for themselves and eat Tide pods.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, don't drive your tractor into that water.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been in a class for ISO all day. That's a company that evaluates fire departments and gives them a rating which Insurance companies then use to determine premiums for fireinsurance. It's not exciting and sometimes a bit infuriating.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, next you'll be JD Power award winners. They give those out like candy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's an online auction with some interesting rust, I can offer pickup to anyone interested in bidding on an item…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the afternoon, All!

We were supposed to get a major snowstorm yesterday. Forecasters got everyone worked up into a frizzy (if we get snow, it's usually in January-not the end of February….). Said we'd get 3-7" of the stuff. Then revised down to 2-5". We got 1/2"............

But it was enough to deprive me of my scheduled Wednesday run. That's two in a row the weather's robbed me of! I'm hopeful Friday morning's weather will cooperate so I can go out and torture myself. No pain, no gain, right….!

And by the way, what are you guys drinking these days?! If you're going to blow your bilirubins off the chart, at least do it with something that tastes good!

Becky, it looks like you're got an electrical nightmare going on there. If it were me, I'd tear that whole outlet apart and rewire it correctly. That book Matt recommended is a good one.

Speaking of all matters electrical, my toaster has been acting up lately. It toasts just fine. It just won't stop toasting…. I've got to watch it like a hawk, and manually pop the toast up, otherwise it gets incinerated. I'll have to take it to the library to get it repaired.

Well, I'll have to figure out what's for dinner-burnt toast, maybe?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Your library fixes toasters? Interesting….


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I've been in a class for ISO all day. That's a company that evaluates fire departments and gives them a rating which Insurance companies then use to determine premiums for fireinsurance. It's not exciting and sometimes a bit infuriating.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I am with you there. Often boring and sometimes outright B.S.

History that is no longer taught. To be ISO class 1 (the best) it can be no more than 3 miles between fire stations.

And the reason for that number is, when the original grading schedule was written in the 1880/1890 era, 1 1/2 miles was the max distance a team of horses could pull a steam powered fire engine at a full gallop.


----------



## bandit571

Someday, I gotta throw this thing into the washer..









Yep, I know it is mine..
.








Say..when is a Crochet not a fancy washcloth?










When it is a hook on the end of a bench, that acts as a clamp….whack the other end of the board to drive the board until it is tight….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Your library fixes toasters? Interesting….
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Of course-doesn't yours?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Yeah, Bandit-when your clothes start walking around on their own, you probably should wash them…......!


----------



## mojapitt

My wife is threatening to throw away many of my old shop clothes before we move.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> My wife is threatening to throw away many of my old shop clothes before we move.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Gonna have to put your foot down on this one-especially since your router bits seem to hate your clothes…..!


----------



## bandit571

Ah…I see the "Usual Suspects" got yet another thread closed down…two in less than a week….I'm running out of popcorn…..


----------



## mojapitt

Which other one got closed?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ah…I see the "Usual Suspects" got yet another thread closed down…two in less than a week….I m running out of popcorn…..
> 
> - bandit571


Why doesn't Cricket just ban these dipsticks and have done with it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, did you look at the auction I posted a bit ago??? It has a Wentworth saw sharpening bench and other goodies…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Only got up tp 17° today. Maybe a bit warmer the next couple days.

Because of some people I do not even look at other threads unless someone on my buddy list starts it. To much drama that takes away from the LJ's experience.

At least you use your apron Bandit. Mine does not get used very much.

ISO evaluations are always fun for a Fire Chief. Our worst problem was in the paperwork / documenting area.


----------



## bandit571

Already have a wentworth #1…..cash is a bit thin, right now….thanks anyway. Yes, I did look through it..

Always the same three…..always destroy any thread they get on….Charles would be wise to block that one of his…

LONG Blog tonight…..writer's cramps at a keyboard? Gin & Tonic to the rescue…


----------



## DonBroussard

I was involved in ISO reviews, but on the water supply side. We used to regularly score Class 1 on the water supply side but got bumped down to a Class 2 when the divergent calculation was performed. They was such a large disparity between the water supply and fire department that the overall score suffered.

Marty-I'll check out that auction link you posted and let you know if anything catches my eye and is supported by my bank balance.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I'd never make it to that water. I'd be stuck for sure.
I had a former student call me today. Wanted to talk about a grade I gave him on a paper. It was back in 1992. He seemed upset because I didn't remember him, his paper or why he got the grade. I taught for 9 years. 4 as faculty and 5 as adjunct. Average class probable 45 - 60 students. He finally gave up just before I turned in to a cranky old man….


----------



## mojapitt

Wow Gary, that's spooky. He obviously has issues. 26 years is a long time to carry a grudge.


----------



## bandit571

Mine. Been used a few times…










sharpened a saw too well, "Saw Stop" was quite fast enough..









Just an old rip saw..









I did see a few items…rather read about them..didn't see any photos.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Dean - I asked my wife, she said they don't fix toasters at our library. Not sure she'd trust them to use one.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-That Emmert pattern maker's vise (Lot 383) will probably attract some attention. I'd like one, but I'll look for one more local to me, like within 3 hours or so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This ice, icy roads and icy trees can bite me.


----------



## mojapitt

Ice covered anything sucks. Be careful Bill


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean - I asked my wife, she said they don t fix toasters at our library. Not sure she d trust them to use one.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Actually, it's a group of volunteers that spend an afternoon at one of the libraries and repair small appliances.

Here's a link to the site.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is ridiculous Gary. 1992?


----------



## diverlloyd

Maybe he is taking a college course and was going to reuse the paper but wants to fix it.

Marty I emailed the auctioneer with a couple questions then I may start bidding

My library needs to fix some pies and tea to draw in the locals. I would be there everyday but that goes unsaid.


----------



## Festus56

Gary you made a lasting impression on that guy!!

Don I have the bigger versions of that vise. I really like it and use it daily.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Gary, that throws so many flags in my book. Careful.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I was a terrible student. It would be really great if no teacher ever remembered me.. Even better if no former classmate ever contacted me either.

LOL


----------



## GaryC

Lloyd, that was a college course. Not sure how he got my personal cell number. 
Bridge crossing the river 8 miles up the highway has been closed due to high water. 
I got 300 feet of QSWO and cant use it. Can't get to the shop. Ready for the rain to go away


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Lloyd, that was a college course. Not sure how he got my personal cell number.
> 
> - Gary


Gary, a couple of guys have touched on it. As the professional paranoid for a university and dealing with this regularly I can say this guy should be high on your radar.

Tracking down your cell number isn't too hard but it's a skill most people neither have nor need. I can think of a half dozen reasons someone would go to that trouble and none are good. And if he has your cell number he probably has (or certainly could have) your address.

He has your number but do you have his? Did he block or spoof the caller ID? I would recommend you write down as much of the call as you can remember.

I would guess (emphasis on "guess") that the odds of hearing from him again are better than 50/50. If you do, call the cops.


----------



## Gene01

Gary, keep that big black metal thing on you. I know you wii.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gary - echoing the be careful sentiment. Raises a lot of flags - none of which are good. Even though I just graduated 3 years ago I wouldn't think about tracking down a professor to ask about a grade on one paper. 

Still raining here too - almost wish it was snow. Looking like I'm going to have to replace the home router after all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Gary's new 45 is more of a green color.

So last night, I thought one of my pumpers got hit. It didn't, but the crew had a close call with a truck that slid off the road and hit the one they had responded to. They all had to dive out of the way. People are driving like idiots when they know the bridges could be icy.


----------



## bandit571

HIGH winds around here this morning….knocked the power out for a few minutes…Yep, March style weather. Not a nice way to start the morning….

I don't use much in the way of power tools…..but,....it would be nice to be able to SEE what I am doing…

Power then came back on…..have to go around and reset everything…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty-That Emmert pattern maker s vise (Lot 383) will probably attract some attention. I d like one, but I ll look for one more local to me, like within 3 hours or so.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don, I seen that, looked like a good one. I can grab it for ya, may get a bit pricey to ship it to ya, let me know…..


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, but that's his Sunday-go-to- meetin' piece.

You guys stay safe out there idiots and ice are a dangerous combination…ice on the road or in a glass…or worse, both.

Just couldn't wait. Had to put the first application of Watco on the table. Man o man, the grain in that mesquite really pops. It's gorgeous. The picture doesnt do it justice. Looks better in real life.
It'll dry till we get back from tucson. Then the legs can be built and Watco'd. Maybe get a picture of the dry fit before the final coats of finish.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Gary, keep that big black metal thing on you. I know you wii.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, I don't think his Wii controller is gonna do him much good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, let me know if ya find something you gotta have…..


----------



## Gene01

He could zap 'em.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Walked out in my front yard yesterday and found two $5 bills laying in the rain. After drying them out overnight, I may hafta play the lottery…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe he can turn an angry bird loose on him…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just heard historic finishing expert, Don Williams, in a discussion about early sanding techniques, say "their goal wasn't to get something sorta ready and then vomit on some poly-urinate…"


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Just heard historic finishing expert, Don Williams, in a discussion about early sanding techniques, say "their goal wasn t to get something sorta ready and then vomit on some poly-urinate…"
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I missed it, I was watching historic finishing expert, Charles Neil…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Stumpy, I need a shop made version of a domino…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Hey Stumpy, I need a shop made version of a domino…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Pretty sure he has plans for that


----------



## GaryC

Thanks for the warnings. All appropriate phone calls have been made. All info passed on. 
Regarding the wii controller…. I ain't got one. Just barely have a wii 
More rain


----------



## rhybeka

I just got the B&D wiring book out of the library - smells like I got a brand spanking new copy too! I just haven't made it past page 8 I don't think.









I told the SO I would have it buttoned back up one way or another by tomorrow night. Tonight I'm installing a new router.


----------



## bandit571

Brunch is Shredded Mini-Wheats…..trying to get motivated….not working…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I just got the B&D wiring book out of the library - smells like I got a brand spanking new copy too…
> 
> - rhybeka


I always smell my books before reading them too.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Walked out in my front yard yesterday and found two $5 bills laying in the rain. After drying them out overnight, I may hafta play the lottery…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think I dropped those, when I was there….
Go ahead with the lottery plan.
If WE win…. I'll split it with you!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty it all boils down to if they email me back.


----------



## StumpyNubs

In the last three days I've gotten at least half a dozen spam emails from Popular Woodworking promoting books Chris Schwarz wrote years ago, and Nick Offerman's book, which they didn't even publish. In the past two years, I believe they sent out a total of TWO emails advertising my first book (which they DID publish). This is why I think these next two books may be my last. If I have to promote it myself, I may as well publish it myself too.


----------



## DonBroussard

I love that new book smell. Most of the time it's preferable to that new baby smell.


----------



## Gene01

Don, e books have no smell. Then, neither do e babies.


----------



## ssnvet

I called in sick and went to the docs today… they gave me a Z-pack and steroid. My lungs are really messed up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy that is because they are pardon the term nutswingers of Schwarz. The only thing I see him do is regurgate old info as his own new discoveries. Can't say anything about offerman minus he's famous amoung the millennials

Stumpy nubs book publishing has a good ring to it. With a warning style logo with a hand with stumpy fingers danger information inside. Ps smell my book first it's scratch and sniff


----------



## mojapitt

What should a woodworking book smell like? I am thinking oak or pine.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy as you well know, we publish our own books, not difficult,

Remember something , you can only get so many slices out of a pie, been thru the publishers and all, they think they deserve , most of the pie , but with your following you dont need them .


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmmm…..
Did someone mention pie???


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Watched Charles's video on bed bolts, I was cracking up. Informative and entertaining.


----------



## CFrye

Some interesting items in that auction. Pretty sure I have the brace (hand drill) missing from that Junior Carpenter kit. I got the brace because it was on the small side (me and mini-tools, ya know). Don't want the rest of the kit. 
What is "Lot# 281 - Sampson steel rod Torrington"? It looks like a fishing pole handle.

I missed out on the State inspection at the hospital where I work…Me doing the happy dance!!!

Size for name plates are less than 3 1/2" (the frame is made from a 2×4) wide and a reasonable height. Any questions?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I love that new book smell. Most of the time it's preferable to that new baby smell.
> 
> - Don Broussard


What about the puppy smell or new car?


----------



## diverlloyd

Cedar.


----------



## bandit571

Power outage, again…30 minutes this time…computer did NOT like the restart…fan is making a loud noise…

Motivation arrived, second panel in the clamps..










Made use of that Stanley N0. 8, again










Yep, have two glue ups done..









Different set of clamps, and cauls, this time around.
.








Got all this done, BEFORE the power went out….


----------



## ssnvet

It was in the low 70s yesterday… and now today it's snowing. Winter just doesn't want to give up the year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'm kickin' in $5 for lottery with yer $10 and we'll split it 50/50… what a deal…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I got the brace because it was on the small side (me and mini-tools, ya know).
> 
> - CFrye


Jim, is she tryin' to tell us something???


----------



## Gene01

Ain't it the truth? The older I get, the quicker I get tired of crappy weather. And, windy, cold and wet is pure crap.
Blowing @ around 35 today and, 40 degrees. Nasty out but, at least it's dry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Watched Charles s video on bed bolts, I was cracking up. Informative and entertaining.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Personally, I liked the paper airplane…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I missed that airplane part.


----------



## Festus56

That was a good video from Charles. Watched it yesterday. Wish I would have saw it earlier with this crib build it would have worked great. I bought the hardware kit made for this project which uses similar bolts.


----------



## rhybeka

> Size for name plates are less than 3 1/2" (the frame is made from a 2×4) wide and a reasonable height. Any questions?


Does the rain in Spain stay mainly in the plain?


----------



## mojapitt

> .........Any questions?
> 
> - CFrye


How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?


----------



## Gene01

Any questions?

- CFrye
[/QUOTE]
Who's on first?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the afternoon, All!

Well,/ it snowed again last night-got another 1/2". It's melting now, as it's sunny and mid 30's out. Now, if I get lucky, it won't snow overnight tonight, and I can get out on my run tomorrow morning. It'll be a week since my last one, and I'm itching to get going.

Becky, nice to see you checking out things from the library! And if your toaster ever acts up on you, take it to the library.

Matt, sorry to hear that you're under the weather. And be careful with those steroids-I was given them a year ago, and still haven't fully recovered from them. In fact, they're the reason it's taking so long for my runs to get back down to 8 minutes. They caused me to lose muscle mass which is the reason for the delay. I don't know why the doctor prescribed them, but had I known the effect they'd be having now, I would have refused them.

As far as what wood smells best, I like cedar-and especially white oak. Every time I run it through machinery, the shop smells like bourbon. As you may know, by law, bourbon must be aged in new, charred, white oak casks.

Candy, since you're taking questions, how about the winning lottery numbers for next month?

Well, it's just about lunch time!


----------



## jeffswildwood

I was having a bit of trouble with my planer. A DeWalt 734. Just would not feed, only had it a year. I had tips of change the blades, wax the tray, clean the rollers and align the tray. I did all of the above and tried it out today. Ran perfect! Just like a new one. )


----------



## boxcarmarty

> .........Any questions?
> 
> - CFrye


Um…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I was having a bit of trouble with my planer. A DeWalt 734. Just would not feed, only had it a year. I had tips of change the blades, wax the tray, clean the rollers and align the tray. I did all of the above and tried it out today. Ran perfect! Just like a new one. )
> 
> - jeffswildwood


We made a video about that once…





View on YouTube


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Watched Charles s video on bed bolts, I was cracking up. Informative and entertaining.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


"Oh my Lord, Edith, would you look! That fool is using a hand plane on Bondo!"

I peed a little when he said that.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> We made a video about that once…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


That was one of the ones I watched,  and a couple more.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Watched Charles s video on bed bolts, I was cracking up. Informative and entertaining.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> "Oh my Lord, Edith, would you look! That fool is using a hand plane on Bondo!"
> 
> I peed a little when he said that.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Yes, that one killed me too. Charles' delivery and wit really come across as humorous. I was really entertained. Charles, please keep up the great work.


----------



## CFrye

> Size for name plates are less than 3 1/2" (the frame is made from a 2×4) wide and a reasonable height. Any questions?
> 
> Does the rain in Spain stay mainly in the plain?
> 
> - rhybeka


Yes.



> .........Any questions?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


one..twooo…three *CRUNCH* Three.



> Any questions?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Who s on first?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yes, he is!



> Candy, since you re taking questions, how about the winning lottery numbers for next month?
> - MeanDean


There is one.


> Watched Charles s video on bed bolts, I was cracking up. Informative and entertaining.
> 
> - Mikein_STL
> 
> "Oh my Lord, Edith, would you look! That fool is using a hand plane on Bondo!"
> 
> I peed a little when he said that.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Kegal exercises can help with that! I laughed at that comment, too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well. I hope I'm done for the day. Gonna go play with a Blackhawk helicopter tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

Hold on tight, Bill! Sounds like a fun day.
Thanks for the info, Stumpy. Now I know how to fix the jointer…well I know what the problem is. The weather needs to warm up before the fix will happen.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty was there anything that you are going to bid on from that auction.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, thanks for answering my question. I was afraid i might be the only one who remembered it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty was there anything that you are going to bid on from that auction.
> 
> - diverlloyd


no


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Candy. But, either Bud or Lou already told me….I think.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warmed up to 15° today and not even a breeze. Felt nice what little I was outside.

Candy is just like a dictionary, can answer any question you ask !!

After 12 years of no assembly table I decided today was time. Built similar to my old one. It comes apart easy and stores flat against a wall. Should make my life easier. Maybe I will get a picture of it tomorrow.

Had to reorganize the shop to accommodate it. Moved some things into the garage which meant moving the bike into the toy hauler. Found out the battery maintainer was not doing it's job so we had to push that 900lb. thing up the ramp. Almost more than Jamie and I could do.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

While performing a Emissions Test for a customer the guy tells me that these tests are Trumps fault. He created these test to get more money for the government. I listened to his whole explanation as I did the test. Finishing I signed his test form and took his money.

Interesting bit of news. The Georgia Clean Air Force (emissions testing) was created in 1996. I have been an inspector since 1998. I really do not recall anyone named Trump being involved with the decision making process to get this started….

Yeah, we have some real winners some days.


----------



## Gene01

> While performing a Emissions Test for a customer the guy tells me that these tests are Trumps fault. He created these test to get more money for the government. I listened to his whole explanation as I did the test. Finishing I signed his test form and took his money.
> 
> Interesting bit of news. The Georgia Clean Air Force (emissions testing) was created in 1996. I have been an inspector since 1998. I really do not recall anyone named Trump being involved with the decision making process to get this started….
> 
> Yeah, we have some real winners some days.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Sounds like he's been breathing his emissions. Or, he got beat with a stupid stick.


----------



## CharlesNeil

God has to love stupid and ugly people … thats the only reason I can figure for making so many !


----------



## bandit571

Today IS Friday, isn't it?

Morning to ya, whatever day it tis…


----------



## CharlesNeil

Filming more Youtubes … I really get tired of a camera , I dont like them and they definitely dont like me .


----------



## mojapitt

Better you than me Charles. I would have to wear a hat and possibly a mask.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, I often wear a hat, otherwise they make fun of my hair, want to know where i got the rug and so forth LOL

But not today .. they will just have to get over it


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbers ….. and Happy Friday!!

Today's anthem is "better life through chemistry". Thanks to the anti-biotics, inhaled steroid, Musinex-DM and Codine enhanced cough syrup, I can breath and am feeling WAY better. I actually slept like a log.

When the NP told me to breath in deep, I don't think she was anticipating that it would launch me into a 5 minute coughing fit. I was afraid she was going to tell me "it's viral, you'll just have to tough it out", but instead I got the good stuff.

Back at the salt mine today and darn thankful for it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Above zero and heading for the mid 20's today. Bright sunshine and calm, must be getting close to spring.

Plenty to do in the shop. Got a mix of woodwork and leatherwork to get done.


----------



## CharlesNeil

ok 4 tubes filmed … 60 or so , cloudy, think its Quittime Edith !


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Filming more Youtubes … I really get tired of a camera , I dont like them and they definitely dont like me .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Nobody likes they way they look, or sound, on camera. But a long time ago I realized that that's exactly how I look and sound to everyone, every day, whether the camera is on or not. So I may as well just accept it. Besides, if I'm going to look fat, I may as well get paid well while I'm doing it 

By the way, did you ever get a new camera?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Came across a 5-minute portion of a WWII era radio interview with Babe Ruth. He answers questions about his early days as a pitcher, etc. It was a great listen if you're into history, or just baseball.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy, we did, not sure what , our production company , helped the girls out with it , 
Im not allowed to mess with it, still working on some sound issue's , not sure what they are doing …

All that is way above my pay grade …


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy, we dont make enough off youtube to bother with, I only do them because the girls like doing them.
( it quiets them for a while )


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, if I had your hair, I would never wear a hat.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, we did, not sure what , our production company , helped the girls out with it ,
> Im not allowed to mess with it, still working on some sound issue s , not sure what they are doing …
> 
> All that is way above my pay grade …
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Ask them what the model is. I'd like to look it up.

Anything new on the PBS thing?


----------



## CharlesNeil

PBS, has become a real source of frustration, the local Pbs , either was acquired by or merged with a larger station and … what a mess,. Left hand doesnt know what the right is doing .. they tell us it s about set to go, then nothing 
Im ready to walk away .


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, we dont make enough off youtube to bother with, I only do them because the girls like doing them.
> ( it quiets them for a while )
> 
> - CharlesNeil


YouTube can be deceptive. You may not make much from ads right now, but it's also the second largest search engine on the planet. So it is very powerful for driving people to your website, where they buy products and subscribe to your show. I suspect it's already happening.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Jim, I agree, its another reason we do them, our show subscriptions are up well, since we started doing
"tubes"..
My issue is, between the show and doing them, i am always behind on client work and thats the "meat and taters"


----------



## DIYaholic

> PBS…..
> Im ready to walk away .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


*PLEASE, DON'T!!!*


----------



## CharlesNeil

The other thing i do like doing youtubes and our show, is i drive the girls nuts …

They want outlines, scripts, voice over and all that stuff , like you do Stumpy, BUT as you saw , I walk up and its
"TURN THE CAMERA ON", they know what im going to be showing, but thats about it .
Don't rehearse nothing , ( which shows )... I just go with what i know and be done.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> PBS, has become a real source of frustration, the local Pbs , either was acquired by or merged with a larger station and … what a mess,. Left hand doesnt know what the right is doing .. they tell us it s about set to go, then nothing
> Im ready to walk away .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


They just haven't figured out they need you more than you need them. That's the problem with television. They still think it's the 80's and they are king, and the talent (yourself) should just take whatever they want to dish out. But the world of Media has been changing for some time now. One guy with a camera and some creativity can reach more viewers in his garage, than PBS can with their big, expensive production crews and studios. And he can make more money too. Either PBS figures that out soon, or they risk becoming obsolete.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I agree Jim… 100%


----------



## firefighterontheside

No Helo. Ceiling is too low for training. :-((


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Nobody likes they way they look, or sound, on camera. But a long time ago I realized that that s exactly how I look and sound to everyone, every day, whether the camera is on or not. So I may as well just accept it. Besides, if I m going to look fat, I may as well get paid well while I m doing it
> 
> By the way, did you ever get a new camera?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Back in my fire truck riding days, if you got interviewed on camera you had to buy ice cream for the whole station. I think or PIO started that as a way to keep some of our guys from looking stoopid on TV with a department logo as a back drop.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Jim,

I got tickled, had to smile .. Had a finish manufacture, approach me about doing some videos using and demonstrating their product,. 
Didn't want to pay anything , but assured me they could get Woodcraft to put them on their site, and they would put it on their site and you tube and Facebook…

I said … REALLY .. Ill be in Touch .


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Jim, I agree, its another reason we do them, our show subscriptions are up well, since we started doing
> "tubes"..
> My issue is, between the show and doing them, i am always behind on client work and thats the "meat and taters"
> 
> - CharlesNeil


I would thing that should be pretty easy to solve with two strategies:

1- Take small clips from your online show and make them into YouTube videos. You're doing the show anyway, may as well get double-use from it. And if it's only short tips, etc. then your paid subscribers are unlikely to care if you give them away for free on YouTube.

2- When you're building a client project, look for things you are doing that will make good YouTube videos. I suspect that's what you are already doing. But instead of making a big production of it, just have someone grab a camera and get some footage while you do it on the client project. Then later you can add some narration later to turn it into a YouTube video.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, if PBS gives you too much trouble, we'll send Randy in for muscle.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I had a member here tell me , that many think im unapproachable , havent forgot that .
Thats definitely not me, I love the interaction and friendship, As i told you Jim when you were here, Thats the part i dont care for .. Im no celebrity , im just a woodworker like everyone else here,.

Edit,

Lets clear that up right now, 
Cell 540-2717019 
Email [email protected]


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Jim,
> 
> I got tickled, had to smile .. Had a finish manufacture, approach me about doing some videos using and demonstrating their product,.
> Didn t want to pay anything , but assured me they could get Woodcraft to put them on their site, and they would put it on their site and you tube and Facebook…
> 
> I said … REALLY .. Ill be in Touch .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


HA! Some companies still think they can trade products, or the promise of "exposure" for professional video content. I tell them I have boxes of free tools in my basement, I'll be happy to throw theirs in one. But tools don't pay bills.

And as for exposure, that's all nonsense. I can get all the videos I want on Rockler's website. But I still make them write me a check every year. Because "exposure" is what I give them, not the other way around.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, Works for me ,LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

> No Helo. Ceiling is too low for training. :-((
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I tried flying my helo in the house once, I didn't have a problem with the ceiling, but that fan sure knocked it for a loop…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tim, I always decline interview. I'll talk to a reporter, but I will not be on camera.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I had a member here tell me , that many think im unapproachable , havent forgot that .
> Thats definitely not me, I love the interaction and friendship, As i told you Jim when you were here, Thats the part i dont care for .. Im no celebrity , im just a woodworker like everyone else here,.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


People naturally get nervous around folks that they look up to. And while we're all woodworkers, we aren't all working on the same level. So, even if they don't consciously think it, deep inside everyone feels like they will be found lacking by those more skilled than they are. It's just the way we're wired.


----------



## mojapitt

I was scared of both of you . Still surprised that you're seemingly "normal".


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I was scared of both of you . Still surprised that you re seemingly "normal".
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You build a heck of a lot more furniture than I do. I was nervous to meet you.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I never considered myself a teacher, but it seems that's life course for me .

The best definition of a teacher i ever heard and adhere to .
"One who becomes less and less needed "

I like that


----------



## mojapitt

I will announce that I am officially rejected by the hospital in Indianapolis. They were very nice and said that that there would probably be a couple openings very soon I would be prime consideration for. They simply wanted more refrigeration experience than I have for this position.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , 
Pardon me .. but thats BS, LOL , you have never been scared of anything in your life, you go full bore into any and everything …


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe less needed for a current person, but more needed by the next person.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, Ill help ya unload and get help when ya get here… LOL


----------



## mojapitt

I told them that I am willing to learn anything. But they want certification in hand.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, is there a Rosetta Stone version for Southern language?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Ok folks this has been fun ,but got to run,


----------



## mojapitt

I really think the reason Indianapolis considered me is because of the years of experience. But in the end, that little piece of paper means more.


----------



## Cricket

I need bacon.


----------



## ssnvet

Confidently know that you know what you know and yet be willing to have your thinking tested.
Know that you don't know what you don't know, but don't think that you could never learn it or be afraid of it.
Any body of knowledge is like an elephant… you have to eat it one bite at a time.


----------



## mojapitt

Let's hope elephant tastes like bacon.


----------



## ssnvet

We're all very proud of my BIL up in Bangorland who was the lead investigator for this cold case....










He doesn't want any credit, however, as he feels like he was simply making up for really crappy police work from back in the "good ol days". This murderer got 40 years of life as a free man that he didn't deserve, and the victims family suffered more than was necessary.

Of course the dirt bag's lawyer is already talking about an appeal.


----------



## Cricket

Who hasn't done one of these interviews for me yet?
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/61522


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy and Charles


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the morning, All!

Well, the weather finally cooperated, and I got out for my roadwork this morning. Cold as heck, though-I had to wear a sweatshirt under my insulated warm-up jacket…....

Bill, first mile time was 8:59. I lost a few seconds due to the layoff…...

Speaking of the weather, it was 21.7 overnight here, according to my weather station. Forecast to begin warming up starting today through all of next week. My run on Sunday should be above freezing!!!

Interesting discussion of life in the woodworking fast lane. I think I like working in the background.

Bill, sorry to hear your Blackhawk ride got cancelled. I'm interested in how you liked fast-roping out of it.

Matt, I'm happy to hear that your cold case is solved-I hope it gives the family some measure of closure.

Monte, I hope you get something soon-I know you must be a little stressed out by this whole process. A little bourbon (in moderation) will help.

Well, probably should get this day started…....!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, I work way too slow for any youtube stuff….not sure there even is a camera lens that can handle looking at me.

Interviews….I usually go and hide…

Second panel is out of the clamps…fun part is trying to get some shoptime to work on things…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I will announce that I am officially rejected by the hospital in Indianapolis. They were very nice and said that that there would probably be a couple openings very soon I would be prime consideration for. They simply wanted more refrigeration experience than I have for this position.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Does that mean I'll hafta drive farther to visit???


----------



## Cricket

Stumpy has done one but I don't think Charles has. I can look.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, yer t-slat video is just in time, I'm fixin' ta make 5 yer way…..


----------



## Cricket

Marty have you done one yet?


----------



## mojapitt

I am still waiting to hear from another hospital. Did video interview yesterday. There was 6 of them in the room. I think a couple just wanted to see what a person from South Dakota looks like.


----------



## ssnvet

> I am still waiting to hear from another hospital. Did video interview yesterday. There was 6 of them in the room. I think a couple just wanted to see what a person from South Dakota looks like.
> - Monte Pittman


Either that or they wanted to screen you in or out based on your appearance :^(


----------



## ArlinEastman

Goodness you guys are gabby. Step out a few days and over 500 posts



> Yeah, but that s his Sunday-go-to- meetin piece.
> 
> You guys stay safe out there idiots and ice are a dangerous combination…ice on the road or in a glass…or worse, both.
> 
> Just couldn t wait. Had to put the first application of Watco on the table. Man o man, the grain in that mesquite really pops. It s gorgeous. The picture doesnt do it justice. Looks better in real life.
> It ll dry till we get back from tucson. Then the legs can be built and Watco d. Maybe get a picture of the dry fit before the final coats of finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe





> The glass fits. Fingers and toes uncrossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene that is going to be really nice.



> My wife is threatening to throw away many of my old shop clothes before we move.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Women just do not understand comfortable working cloths and how we do not like messing up nicer cloths


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I don't care what clothes I mess up. But that's another discussion.


----------



## 000

> Who hasn t done one of these interviews for me yet?
> http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/61522
> 
> - Cricket


I haven't, but I have had several talks with you


----------



## Cricket

If any of y'all want to do one send me a PM otherwise I will start dragging y'all kicking and screaming.

LOLOLOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

Cricket, in addition to everyone else here in Stumpyland, I'd recommend the following LJ's:

Dennis Zongker (Amazingly beautiful boxes)

Darrell Peart (Fine Greene & Greene furniture)

Woodshaver (Tony) (Creative and fun M&M dispensers.)


----------



## diverlloyd

I shall hide from the interviewer. And say "Nit".


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, how about Benji Reyes or Shipwright?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Cricket, how about Benji Reyes or Shipwright?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good ones, Monte.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Cricket, how about Benji Reyes or Shipwright?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Good ones, Monte.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Shipwright would be a good one! jeffswildwood would put everyone to sleep but I do owe you for the help you gave me in the past. LOL


----------



## rhybeka

Drilled the holes wrong spots…. hopefully they'll still work.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sure have been a lot of cutting boards on the Projects page lately-did I miss something…..? (You know how out of the loop I am these days….....)


----------



## ArlinEastman

There is a loop here?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Did someone call for the Monty's or Mounties


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I shall hide from the interviewer. And say "Nit".
> 
> - diverlloyd


Are you a knight?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, no chance I was going on a rope today. Not much chance of that ever, but it could happen. We will have more opportunities for helo work at every training this year. They said maybe even fixed wing, C5, C17, C130


----------



## Mean_Dean

> There is a loop here?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Well, if there is, I wouldn't know….. (You know how out of the loop I am….....!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, the Galaxy is an amazing aircraft! Make sure you climb the ladder up to the flight deck.

I forget how many ping pong balls it will hold, but it's in the millions…......!

I spent an hour in one years ago at the Abbotsford (B.C) International Airshow. The show was on a rain delay, and a buddy and I waited out the rain storm in the Galaxy that was on static display.

(Edit to add photo.)

Here's a photo of one eating a helicopter:


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I shall hide from the interviewer. And say "Nit".
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Are you a knight?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That was a great movie! I always liked the part where Eric Idle would get hit with an arrow, and turn to King Arthur and say, "Message for you, sir!"


----------



## bandit571

Very little got done today…most of it was from behind the steering wheel of the van…grrrrrrr









Did a plane of clean up…









Ran the big square around a bit..









One panel is both a hair (1/8") wider, and a bit longer









Wider..









Longer. Maybe I'll get all day tomorrow to get something done..besides a trip to Wallmart….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I shall hide from the interviewer. And say "Nit".
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Are you a knight?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> That was a great movie! I always liked the part where Eric Idle would get hit with an arrow, and turn to King Arthur and say, "Message for you, sir!"
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, that line is my message on my phone when I get a text. Every time I get a text, Eric Idle says, "message for you sir"


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Quite the chat room in here today while some of us was trying to get something done.

Dean that appears to be a shop class that posted all their projects of cutting boards.

Time to get Friday Date night #491 started. Be back later.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill its one of the greatest movies of all time. If I was a knight I would have to go to Camelot but it's a silly place.






Even sillier when you add legos


----------



## firefighterontheside

"We eat ham and jam and spam a lot"


----------



## mojapitt

Is that Sir Spamalotte?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I shall hide from the interviewer. And say "Nit".
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Are you a knight?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> That was a great movie! I always liked the part where Eric Idle would get hit with an arrow, and turn to King Arthur and say, "Message for you, sir!"
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Dean, that line is my message on my phone when I get a text. Every time I get a text, Eric Idle says, "message for you sir"
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's a classic!


----------



## mojapitt

My video interview yesterday didn't scare them away. They are flying me in for a 1 day on site interview/ tour a week from Monday.


----------



## diverlloyd

That good news Monte and you didn't "need a hat and maybe a mask".


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news Monte…...spending money on you.


----------



## mojapitt

I can't believe they are doing it for a maintenance person.


----------



## DanKrager

I got something done today. I cut all the pieces for side panels of an arts and crafts table too big. Corrective action tomorrow. At least it was too big, not too small. Focus. I really must focus! Messes with my time factors a LOT!

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

Good luck on the face to face interview Monte…

Just remember Bill, what goes up must come down

Cricket… I nominate Monte for your next interview/bio

I don't know how, but I just got sucked into watching some artsy Russian surrealistic movie (complete with subtitles). Supposedly it's a classic… but it made no sense at all.

And now my pillow is calling.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty have you done one yet?
> 
> - Cricket


Marty's not home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My video interview yesterday didn t scare them away. They are flying me in for a 1 day on site interview/ tour a week from Monday.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Woo hoo, vacation time…..


----------



## mojapitt

I already did the interview with Cricket.

Marty, I will still be coming by you when we move.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm not worthy of an interview. I'm just play in my shop.

Bill, too bad about the chopper. I'll l bet you were dying to say "Get to the CHOPPA!"

Monte, good news if they're spending money on you.

Stumpy and Charles, videos are fun, but also work. Your videos look great. Keep it up!

Gene, table looks great!

Oh, and yeah. "We require a shrubbery!"


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mike, I haven't seen that movie in probably 30+ years…...!

One of my favorite scenes (remember now, I haven't seen it in the above timeframe, and may have a few details wrong) is where they're trying to find the monster. So they creep up to the cave with all these bones laying around, and this little rabbit sitting there. As they're hiding behind a rock, the one says to the other, "Is the monster behind that rabbit?"-the rabbit being the monster…....!

I know I didn't tell it very well, but that scene cracked me up every time I saw it!

Or the sword fight scene between King Arthur and the Black Knight. "Come back here, you coward-I'll bite you to death!"


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's bourbon time, once again. Tonight's selection is Henry McKenna 10-year-old, Bottled in Bond.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Easily one of the funniest parts pf the whole movie.

*King Arthur: How does it… um… how does it work?
Sir Lancelot: I know not, my liege.
King Arthur: Consult the Book of Armaments!
Maynard: Armaments, chapter two, verses nine through twenty-one.
Minstrel + minor role: And Saint Attila raised the hand grenade up on high, saying, "O Lord, bless this thy hand grenade, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the Lord did grin. And the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths, and carp and anchovies, and orangutans and breakfast cereals, and fruit-bats and large chu…
Minstrel + minor role: And Saint Attila raised the hand grenade up on high, saying, 'O Lord, bless this thy hand grenade, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy.' And the Lord did grin. And the people did feast upon the lambs and sloths, and carp and anchovies, and orangutans and breakfast cereals, and fruit-bats and large chu…
Maynard: Skip a bit, brother…
Minstrel + minor role: And the Lord spake, saying, "First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out! Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it.
Minstrel + minor role: And the Lord spake, saying, First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out! Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it.
Maynard: Amen.
King Arthur: Right. One… two… five!
Sir Galahad: Three, sir.
King Arthur: Three!*


----------



## Festus56

Home relaxing, only 9 more till we are batting 500

I missed out on the Blackhawk ride this last summer because of rain too Bill. Sure was fun being around them for 2 weeks straight. They are amazing machines.

Good deal Monte. At least it is better than the last one. You got this if your video picture did not scare them away.

What happened to your Sat. nite drink Dean? Must taste better on Friday.


----------



## bandit571

Rode in too many Heuys….and a couple Blackhawks…..beats walking….can't sneak up on anyone…..


----------



## CFrye

> My video interview yesterday didn t scare them away. They are flying me in for a 1 day on site interview/ tour a week from Monday.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is good news, Monte!
Do you remember posting this about a year ago?









I cracked up when I saw it while looking for something!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> What happened to your Sat. nite drink Dean? Must taste better on Friday.
> 
> - Festus56


My bilirubins is what happened to my Saturday night drinks….....

Bilirubin is a liver enzyme (one of many) that is an indicator of liver function.The immuno-suppressant that I'm on irritates my liver, which is reflected in my bilirubins. My bilirubin is at the top of the normal range, which is why I am allowed one-and only one-bourbon a week.

When we had Saturday Night Open Bar, I was consuming a bit more than one…....

But since I haven't had anything the last year (up to a few months ago), my tolerance for alcohol is much lower. Since I have a scheduled 2-mile run on Sunday mornings, I shifted my bourbon night to Friday nights, so as not to affect Sunday's runs.

(By the way, normal bilirubin level is 1.0. I'm at the top of the normal range, at 2.0. My doctor told me that I wouldn't really get into trouble until my bilirubins got above 5.0. He said at that point the whites of your eyes will turn yellow, and also your skin can turn yellow. He said that if my skin ever turned yellow to get my @$$ down to the emergency department…... Funny thing is, that an emergency room doctor told me I wouldn't get into trouble until my bilirubins got past 8.0! Sometimes I'm tempted to go with the emergency room doctor-but I'm being a good boy….!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' another soggy morning, storms coming in later…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, hopefully you're above freezing. We "might" get to freezing today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Rained and rained and….well you get the idea…..last night.
Gonna help a coworker do a little woodworking today. Just a few cabinet doors.
Dean, I went to a screening of the movie a few months ago and afterwards John Cleese was on the stage doing an interview and fielded questions that were turned in prior to the movie.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, 41 now, high in the 50's…..


----------



## mojapitt

Monty Python and Benny Hill is still the reason the British accent makes me smile.


----------



## mojapitt

We're at 23° right now and maybe hit 30° later. We're still 10°-15° below seasonal average. That isn't supposed to change for the next month.


----------



## KelvinGrove

My favorite Holy Frail scene.

What makes this scene funny is when you see it in the context of, "how many meetings have you been in that take off into the tall cotton chasing something completely unrelated".


----------



## KelvinGrove

Oh, and 65 in NW Georgia this AM . Perfect porch & coffee weather.

And the Bradford Pears started blooming last night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

"It might be carried by a swallow"


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya…..Monsoons in Ohio?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know how much rain we got last night, but my pond went from being very low to overflowing this morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully Bill you won't get called out for flood rescue


----------



## GaryC

Had a little rain here too


----------



## rhybeka

I got out to the shop last night for a bit between the rain drops and cut/sanded those zci's wrong…. today it's raining badly enough I don't think it's a shop day. going to putz around with the SO and maybe get into the hand tool room to work on flattening the bottom board again. /yawn/


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is for the naval and LEGO enthusiasts. Liam made the USS Missouri.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> This is for the naval and LEGO enthusiasts. Liam made the USS Missouri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What is that in the water just abaft the port beam there matey? Looks like one of those whirlpools where sea monsters live.


----------



## diverlloyd

African swallow, maybe, but not a European swallow.


----------



## mojapitt

I used to have a couple Bradford Pears. Loved the blooms.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still at 14° here. May get to mid 30's later. No flooding here, maybe melt a bit in the sun but that would be all.

New assembly table works great for a leather cutting table also. Have another folding leather travel cribbage board to make.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, that's a great looking battleship he built!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top 'O the morning, All!

Weather is warming up-didn't even get below freezing last night! Last of the snow has melted, and it may rain on and off the rest of the day. Tomorrow about the same. Temps in the lower 40's for highs.

Got the 4th Quadrant of the house to clean this morning-just the kitchen. Should take only an hour, maybe less, then it's on to the rest of the housework…...

Mike, that was a great scene you quoted from the movie-I'm getting the itch to watch it again! And by the way, (I'm probably wrong) weren't they the Knights that said Neet?

Bill, that sounds like it was a fun evening at the movie-would love to have heard him talk about the movie!

Everybody else who's getting our rain-if you could send it back here where it belongs, we'd appreciate it!

Well, the kitchen's not gonna clean itself…......!


----------



## DonBroussard

"It's just a flesh wound."

"Throw out your dead", followed by "Actually, I'm not quite dead."

I have to watch Airplane and Monte Python again. Yes, I spelled Monte like that on purpose.

I will be cutting the grass this afternoon. Current temp is 78F here in Yousuckville.

Gary - Any new contact from The Procrastinating Grade Challenger?


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on Lunch to settle…then maybe some shoptime….?

Morning's errands are done…InverHouse is now IN my house…..might be a change from Gin?


----------



## mojapitt

Don, no lawns will be mowed today here.


----------



## GaryC

Don… no more contact…yet..


----------



## bandit571

Hmm..Inver House Green Plaid Scotch? has a wee bit of a KICK to it….Do NOT eat Cheese Puffs with it….

I suppose I should wander down to the shop, and get something done….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Don, I forgot about the "Bring out your dead" scene-classic stuff!

I mentioned the Black Knight sword fight scene last night. "It's just a flesh wound!" And my favorite: "Come back here you coward-I'll bite you to death!"

Now I've got to see if the library has that movie…....!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Slept in late… made a dump run… watched a WW1 documentary and now puttering in the shop putting stuff away, throwing junk out and hemming and hawing about what's stuff and what's junk. Still counts as shop time though.

I hate to let my team mates down, but I think playing hockey tomorrow is going to be a bad idea. I can just now take a deep breath without coughing for the first time in days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We made a few rail and stile doors for my coworker. The wood he brought was a bit narrow, so the mortise for the hinges went into the plywood panel, but didn't affect the door. Now I need to go finish up some Boy Scout plaques.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, we spent $15 and won $10… I'm throwing it all in and goin' fer broke…..


----------



## mojapitt

Rooting for you Marty. Rich and retired sounds good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna take my winnings and buy a full line of Stumpystool tools…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can buy Randy a new set of pedals for his bicycle…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll buy Gary a fishing pole for his new pond…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> If any of y all want to do one send me a PM otherwise I will start dragging y all kicking and screaming.
> 
> LOLOLOL
> 
> - Cricket


I was not screaming but did some kicking when you had me do mine a few years ago. Matter of fact where is it?



> Dean, no chance I was going on a rope today. Not much chance of that ever, but it could happen. We will have more opportunities for helo work at every training this year. They said maybe even fixed wing, C5, C17, C130
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I believe I worked all the air craft in the Air Force inventory but the C17 and the new fighter the F22. It is good they are wanting to retire the B1 it has so many structural problems sheet metal was continually busy refabing main parts on them.



> Arlin, I don t care what clothes I mess up. But that s another discussion.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Not the underpants I hope. lol ;(



> My video interview yesterday didn t scare them away. They are flying me in for a 1 day on site interview/ tour a week from Monday.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good luck Monte and put your left foot forward. smerk smirk lol
Where is this interview located at? Maybe one of us can come and see you or take you out to lunch or lock our doors. lol

Boy I am FULL of humor today or something else maybe.



> Rode in too many Heuys….and a couple Blackhawks…..beats walking….can t sneak up on anyone…..
> 
> - bandit571


Me to and one of the last ones almost got me sick. I spent more time in either a Blackhawk or Heuys looking for things or dropping us off and flying cover over us keeping the bad guys away. The time I was hurt we did not have a Blackhawk and that was to back that day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where Sean is standing is not supposed to be part of the pond. It would have been awesome to have the pond frozen at this level. It would have been like Olympic ice.


----------



## mojapitt

Lots of water Bill. Hopefully nature shuts it off for a while.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, you can charge the neighbor kids admission to go swimming!


----------



## bandit571

Shoptime ended @ 1700 hrs, today…..webframes will get built up…next time I head to the shop….Back stiffened up today…time to stop…









Made this jig a LONG time ago….was to have been a fence on a DeWalt Jobsite saw…..Works for circular saws today…









Or…guiding a router while making sliding dovetail joints…









When cutting feet profiles, it is best the gang both panels up, and saw it all at once..









Yep, the old sabresaw can still do the job..









Also used this big fellow..









Maybe why the back started to stiffen up?

Set up to build webframes..









Got a lot of parts to cut to length…

Blog to follow…sometime tonight…..getting 32 photos redone into 24 decent ones….taking a while…


----------



## Cricket

Arlin, your story is here:
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/52586


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, I think you should interview Candy, she's good at answering questions…..


----------



## mojapitt

27° now.

Has Jim Jakosh been interviewed?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, don't get rid of yer orange cape, we went belly up on the lottery…..


----------



## bandit571

Have new neighbors moving in…they used the biggest Uhual truck there is….there isn't any room in that alley beside me…they came close to hitting my garage. They now have the alley blocked off….at least until they are done….

For some reason..I am plumb tuckered out…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, Scott Phillips hasn't sed a pocket screw this whole season, so far. Amazing…......!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I think it was actually knight that say ni but the phone auto corrected to nit. That's amazing I thought Scott put his shoes on with pocket screws. Kregg has a good line of kitchen makeover videos on YouTube if you missing the pocket screws.


----------



## ssnvet

Just watched the movie Inception… very weird… can't say that I recommend it.


----------



## mojapitt

They say we'll have above freezing highs for the next 7 days. It will be nice. Still way below our average.


----------



## mojapitt

Hmmmm

I unintentionally got post 11000


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Dean I think it was actually knight that say ni but the phone auto corrected to nit. That s amazing I thought Scott put his shoes on with pocket screws. Kregg has a good line of kitchen makeover videos on YouTube if you missing the pocket screws.
> 
> - diverlloyd


We knew what you meant. There's no such thing as a knight that says nit.
They are now the knights who say "ekke ekke ekke ekke ptang zoo boing"


----------



## bandit571

To give you all an idea how old that fence jig of mine is









Back on when WOOD had their forums going, a fellow asked about a replacement fence for a Jobsite saw…seems the OEM one was either a POS or was broken. I made one to fit a DeWalt jobsite saw, to show how to build one for him. Just three pieces of wood, and a few screws. The cleat underneath rides on the saw's rail….set the fence, and clamp it in place with a couple c clamps..

Thinking the build date was before 2010?

Works as a saw fence, a saw guide, and a router guide….cheap, too…


----------



## bandit571

"ooh eee, oo ah ah, poly wolly bing bang"?


----------



## mojapitt

Isn't it Chitty Chitty Bing Bang?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean I think it was actually knight that say ni but the phone auto corrected to nit. That s amazing I thought Scott put his shoes on with pocket screws. Kregg has a good line of kitchen makeover videos on YouTube if you missing the pocket screws.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I always thought they said Neet, but it probably is Nee. It's been probably 30+ years since I've seen that movie!

As for Scott Phillips, I actually like his show, behind Norm's, Tommy Mac, and Woodsmith Shop. I just thought he used pocket screws way, way too much. I think they're great for face frames and things like that. But I'm a mortise and tenon guy. The furniture that's lasted hundreds of years, like Shaker, A&C, Greenes/Halls has used traditional joinery, including the mortise and tenon. Pocket screw joinery reminds me too much of Ikea.

Now, before people flip out-I have nothing against Ikea or pocket screws. Each has its place and role.

I do note that Phillip's show no longer lists Kreg as a sponsor. How that relationship ended, I don't know, but because it seems to have, I'd bet that's why he isn't using pocket screws this season.

(Climbing down off my soapbox now….....!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hmmmm
> 
> I unintentionally got post 11000
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You win an interview with Cricket…..


----------



## mojapitt

I did interview a couple years ago. Obviously really stuck in everyone's mind.


----------



## DonBroussard

> "ooh eee, oo ah ah, poly wolly bing bang"?
> 
> - bandit571


"Ooh eee, ooh ah ah, ting tang, walla walla bing bing". Something about a witch doctor.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, using the panel saw yet?


----------



## Mean_Dean

I think Cricket should do video interviews, with a tour of his/her shop.

Would give us a real sense of the interviewee and how he/she works.

Of course the technical aspects of how that would work are beyond me. (You know how out of the loop I am these days…...!)


----------



## mojapitt

I like the concept Dean. Just afraid it would be tough to pull off with most of the members.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, your story is here:
> http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/52586
> 
> - Cricket


Cricket

Is there a place where only interviews go so we can go to one place to read anytime?


----------



## mojapitt

That's a good idea Arlin. A spot for "Get to Know Your Fellow LJs"


----------



## bandit571

Aches and pains…back hurts….trying an alcohol rub..from the inside…2 finger of that Green plaid Inver House and a few ice cubes…got in a hurry today…got Scotch instead of Irish….must have been that $109 bottle of Jameson that befuddled me..


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I made my book shelves and entertainment center with pocket screws. I thought I would build them cheap to see if I liked them and the way the whole set up looked. Then the wife said she liked it as is so I haven't had to rebuild yet. I think I will leave it as a built in when we move and just slap some paint on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, using the panel saw yet?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Use it quite a bit, it works great…..


----------



## Festus56

All the way up to 32° today. Still is 26° and no wind that was predicted.

I do not have to watch movies anymore. I just read all the posts here to remember the good ones.

Way busy in the shop lately. When it rains it pours. Trying to keep the crib project going before their baby gets here in a couple weeks and keep getting more orders to do. Jamie had to put our Etsy on vacation mode untill I can catch up. The custom weather forecasting stones and all leather cribbage boards are kind of favorites.

Almost done with crib board #141 today. Started on a forecast stone plaque to go to IN. That is 2 there in the last month. Marty's people seem to like them.


----------



## rhybeka

hey all  still raining here… supposed to get t-storms about 3 am so I'll have two scared puppers :\ instead of python, I think I'll watch princess bride.

got some of the B&D wiring book read earlier today. Learned some neat stuff that hopefully I can remember! shop time tomorrow I hope. working on my body ergonomics for sawing. I think my bench is too tall


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got exactly zip done this weekend. Had to drive from Atlanta to Goldsboro NC for a funeral. One of those things you do for the good of the family not yourself. Was a good trip but I am done traveling and ready for some alcohol and a good cigar!

Tomorrow I should be back in shop after the yard gets tended to. All my handles for the drawers are finished and ready for me to make a jig to install. Only 2 drawers left to put final coat of paint on and then install, already pre fitted so just put back in place. This week some welding skills get used to make the mobile base for the cabinet, 68 inches by 42 inches. Using 3/16 inch thick 1 1/2 inch steel angle, should be plenty strong enough. Got all the wheels and casters in this week, 400 lbs per wheel. Yeah overkill I am sure.

LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Started on a forecast stone plaque to go to IN. That is 2 there in the last month. Marty s people seem to like them.
> 
> - Festus56


We use them to forecast the weather to them Buckeyes…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, that could start me on a whole new string of quotes. "Inconceivable" "as you wish" "rodents of unusual size….I don't think they exist"


----------



## Festus56

> Started on a forecast stone plaque to go to IN. That is 2 there in the last month. Marty s people seem to like them.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> We use them to forecast the weather to them Buckeyes…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


LOL … This one is a retirement gift for a NWS guy so you are correct I am thinking.


----------



## diverlloyd

Oh the princess bride is a great movie. The six fingered man such a good villain


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, in addition to the movies we've been talking about, Airplane!, and Monty Python and the Holy Grail, see Animal House.

A trifecta of movies, if there ever was one….....!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ramming SPEEEEEED!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Can I have 10,000 marbles please?

Always cracked me up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Don't forget caddy shack.


----------



## bandit571

The Green Plaid is working…aches and pains are going away…about time to hit the hay….


----------



## mojapitt

You'll get nothing Spalding and like it


----------



## bandit571

Maybe dial up Kelly's Heros?


----------



## bandit571

Or….maybe Blazing Saddles?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I finally got to watch the gold medal curling game! USA wins. Never thought I'd see that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You ll get nothing Spalding and like it
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I want a hamburger….I want a hotdog….


----------



## Festus56

We watched it live last night Bill. That was a great game !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

My favorite line:

Bluto to Flounder: "My advice to you is to start drinking heavily…."


----------



## Mean_Dean

Or my other favorite:

"Let me handle it, I'm in prelaw."

"I thought it was premed."

"What's the difference?"


----------



## DanKrager

My boomawang won't come back.

Yo boomawang won't come back?

No, my boomawang won't come back. I wave the thing all over the place. Practiced till I was black in the face…I'm a big disgrace to the aborigine race. My boomawang won't come back.
...
Don't worwy son. I know the trick and to you I'm going to show it. If you want your boomawang to come back, well, fust you've got ta throw it.

Oh yes! Never thought o that! Must have a go. Daddy will be pleased….

That and:

....so we tanned his hide when he died, Clyde, and that's it ahangin' on the shed.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Hmm, Ray Stevens ?


----------



## Gene01

Great to see the curling teams made a clean sweep. 
I predict they will have long and storied careers in the janitorial field.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers. It's another day, let's get it going.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Began working on replacing the counter top and sink yesterday at 9:00 am. It all came out OK but going back in, wow. First I decided the old plumbing was no good, trip to the store for new drain traps and parts. Now began to measure for the sink hole. No fit would work. Got a different counter style and it won't fit my counters. After several hours of measuring returned counter to the store and got another. Got the cut made for the sink and cut too small. Recut, test fit, recut again and finally had it in place at 8:30 pm. Today I need to anchor the sink, anchor the counter, new tap, new drain and plumbing parts. It's safe to say this will be the last counter top and sink I replace. Oh, the pinch I got between the counter and sink made sure I added some DNA to the project. Bleeding stopped at 9:00 pm as I opened the (first) beer.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be a spammer running around here, this morning….

Not sure about what the schedule is, this morning….

Beyond that? Top of the morning to ya….and the remains of the day to meself…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. The sun is shining brightly…..on all the water that's sitting everywhere.


----------



## bandit571

Calls itself "enable".....aka..Sunday Morning Spam…


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to get to 35° today. We will hope.


----------



## bandit571

40 degrees outside….flood watch is up everywhere. 
Part 3 of the blog is done…..Spammer has been blocked….need to haul the Boss to church….maybe do Brunch.

Kind of doubt there will be much shoptime today, again…


----------



## mojapitt

Cooked breakfast for myself. No bacon in the house. I was pretty shocked. Substituted sausage with the eggs.

Time to plane some boards.


----------



## bandit571

Speedway "Tornados" for brunch (3!)

While waiting on the Boss to say to pick her back up at church….I might haul some 1×2s to the shop….


----------



## rhybeka

Playing Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon - there's a mission where you get to kill the Predator - from the movie. Never seen the movies but he's a tough mission. I hand cut my bottom board for the tool chest this morning. it's of course not straight so I'll need to plane the end of it. one corner still needs planed down as it isn't flat when pushed on the opposite diagonal corner. Think I'll try working on a blog today.


----------



## DonBroussard

The flurry of movie quotes posted last night have me puzzled. From which movie are they taken?

+1 to Blazing Saddles. Consider Vacation: He probably tried to keep up for the first mile or so . . . and/or European Vacation: There's Big Ben!

Beka-Tom Clancy is one of my favorite authors. I'm not much on video games though.

Gene-That was as good a curling match as you could hope for. Congrats to the USA Men's Curling Team!


----------



## bandit571

Robin Hood, Men in tights?

"From now on, all the Privys in England will be renamed as John"

Using a remote to lock the drawbridge?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I posted some quotes from the Princess Bride.

Hey Blinkin…...
Did you say Abe Lincoln?


----------



## bandit571

When Blinkin gets into a sword fight…against a wooden post…..

Rabbi Tuckmann?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, a windy, rainy, stormy day today. Have rescheduled the roadwork to tomorrow. I don't like having to reschedule so much, but I can't seem to be able to control the weather…....

Don, the movie I posted quotes from is Animal House. Haven't seen Princess Bride, but it may not be my type of movie. I'm more of an Animal House, Caddyshack, Airplane!, Blazing Saddles kind of guy.

Speaking of Blazing Saddles: "Excuse me while I whip this out." As a couple of ladies faint….....!

Hope Bandit saved some of that spam for me-otherwise it's cereal again for breakfast.

Well, I suppose I should get this day started…....!


----------



## bandit571

Found a "cure" for me aching back…









Being well gaurded….


----------



## mojapitt

You know that feeling when you realize that you bought 10 handles for 11 drawers? Yeah, I am there.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte /smh/ whoops!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You know that feeling when you realize that you bought 10 handles for 11 drawers? Yeah, I am there.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What's more noticeable…..a missing handle or a missing drawer?


----------



## mojapitt

This part is done. I tried to carry the theme of the white stripe throughout.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

"Unlike some Robin Hood's, I can speak with an English accent." - Men in Tights

MAX: "I'll call the brute squad!" 
Fezzik: "I'm on the brute squad" 
MAX: "You ARE the brute squad!" - Princess Bride


----------



## mudflap4869

" If you touch White Buffalo again, I'll kill you." 
" No more whisky, we go home."


----------



## bandit571

"This is a Royal Deer,,,THAT is a Royal Bore"

That song when viewed through the sheet…..as the sword rose up….


----------



## bandit571

> " If you touch White Buffalo again, I ll kill you."
> " No more whisky, we go home."
> 
> - mudflap4869


McClintock?


----------



## bandit571

" Kirby,I ought to have a piece of your hide…."

" you are welcome to that, Sir, as long as it is in the line of doooty.."


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it Monte.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's a good looking chest of drawers Monte!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Counter top done, sink in, everything screwed down, new fixtures in, new drains in, no leaks (so far). *Happy!*
Wife happy too!


----------



## Cricket

> Arlin, your story is here:
> http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/52586
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Cricket
> 
> Is there a place where only interviews go so we can go to one place to read anytime?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I think they are all listed here?
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketW/blog/series/7363


----------



## Mean_Dean

Look'n good, Monte!


----------



## Gene01

Nice chest of drawers, Monte. Really like the way you sawed for those branches.


----------



## bandit571

Chester Drawers looks good, Monte!

Well, I thought there was going to be a shopping trip today…..never happened….I suppose I could head to the shop, and "putter around" a bit…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…everyone seems to have gone to dinner….

Have company right now….maybe after they leave, I can head to the shop…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow Cricket, it's been two and a half years since you interviewed anyone. Your procrastination would make a great interview with Randy…..


----------



## bandit571

Miss Bandit's lone surviving pup is paying a visit, along with her owners…Miss Luna has her father's nose, and everything else is Miss Bandit's….









I also cut all the frame parts..









Need to reset the "other" Mitresaw in the shop, now..









Mainly set up the depth stops, to make tenons with.










And get the stock holder set up…


----------



## ssnvet

Nice work Monte

Who let the dogs out?

And now for something completely different…


----------



## ssnvet

I was turning some wood, but am not sure if I ca call this wood turning…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I heard the predator was a tough one.

Long day fro me had to go and get some new switches and covers for the house and then the grocery store. I even found time to make one of these from scratch.








"Because we're men manly men in tiights."


----------



## bandit571

Sooooo, where is mine at?


----------



## mojapitt

Looks pretty tasty AJ


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had acquired this bed rail hardware before seeing Charles' bed bolt video. Mortised the hangers in today, will make Charles style slats tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, it smells like peach…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I would love to dig into the pie and share it but I like to let fruit pies cool over night so maybe lunch tomorrow. I maybe lying I will probably have a piece for breakfast because I need to loose some pounds and that seems like he thing to do to help that along.

Marty it's apple my new pie book is in alphabetical order. I wanted peach but aldi didn't have the jarred peaches I like.
And the fresh ones at the local stores tasted bad.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Save me a piece, AJ-I'll be right over!

Matt, that looks familiar. I loaded 9mm. Is it once-fired?

Looks like Bandit let the dogs out! Woof! Woof!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty it s apple my new pie book is in alphabetical order. I wanted peach but aldi didn t have the jarred peaches I like.
> And the fresh ones at the local stores tasted bad.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Hmmm, my scratch n sniff app is faulty…..


----------



## mojapitt

No, hot pie just needs ice cream.


----------



## mojapitt

Dang Marty, you're like a professional and everything.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, that looks familiar. I loaded 9mm. Is it once-fired?
> - Mean_Dean


How many times those cases have been fired is one of life's greatest mysterys

:^p


----------



## ssnvet

I was using the power feed on the lathe and drove the lathe carriage into the stop :^(

There more pieces here than there's supposed to be


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warmed up into the 30's today. Sunshine and a little breeze did some melting even.

I like pie too, does not matter what kind. It's all good !!


----------



## Festus56

That is not good Matt. Hate that when that happens.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I have done that before when I worked part time at the machine shop. Usually breaks things.


----------



## ssnvet

Broken part is a keyed bushing. I'm pretty sure it's designed as the week point that breaks first and protects the expensive parts. The gears are undamaged


----------



## DIYaholic

The Olympic Flame has been extinguished….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The Olympic Flame has been extinguished….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Yep. I enjoyed watching the last two weeks.


----------



## bandit571

So has a bowl of Chocolate Chip Mint Ice Cream….since I couldn't have any pie….


----------



## Festus56

I agree it was a good Olympics.


----------



## mojapitt

I was especially proud of Women's hockey and Curling. They showed some grit.


----------



## CFrye

Here's a bit of trivia for y'all and why February has become my favorite month of 2018: No full moon. January and March each have 2, but none in February. 
Good night, Gracie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

An American woman won a gold medal in cross country skiing. It's the first gold medal for the US in cross country skiing ever.


----------



## mojapitt

In a year that we weren't very good, there was a few good points.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's interesting that we did less than our average of the last 20 years, but our higher medal count in the last 20 years has been contributed to the addition of snowboarding in the olympics. We excelled at that because it was our specialty. As other nations begin to excel at snowboarding, we lose that edge.


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to get to 40°. Happiness

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. The horse soldiers. John Wayne.

Beef broth only yesterday until 4 PM. Then I switched to GOLYTELY. Evil stuff.
N P O until scope, @ 1330 today. Hungry and bad attitude at the moment.


----------



## mojapitt

You're probably right Bill. I just look at the Ice Skating. Seems like we were a no-show.


----------



## ssnvet

This is exactly why I really like Grizzly and have been very satisfied with the tools I've purchased from them.


----------



## bandit571

"Someday, when I make FIRST Lootenant.."

"Yeah…in 10 or 20 years.."

Morning to ya….not a cloud in the sky this morning….trip to the VA Office in a bit….will report back…


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka I heard the predator was a tough one.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Yeah, no lie. I think I'm up to between 30 and 40 tries now. I think I'm getting him towards the end but not close enough. I wish I could revive more than once. I'm also only a level 11. I seriously wish on the games that come multi-platform you could pay once and play on multiple platforms. I think our nephew will like this one enough to want to play it on XBOX with me. I keep thinking about the game because I'm listening to latin music to keep my eyes open this morning at work.


----------



## rhybeka

> Here s a bit of trivia for y all and why February has become my favorite month of 2018: No full moon. January and March each have 2, but none in February.
> Good night, Gracie.
> 
> - CFrye


I don't think anyone with a customer service facing position enjoys full moons. I HATED them when I was doing tech support. I got the WEIRDEST calls on those days.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I've been considering them for my next bandsaw purchase…..whenever that happens

Morning to everybody else - and back to it for myself!


----------



## bandit571

Back from the VA Office…need one more page filled out..2017 tax info….that I haven't even filed yet with the IRS?


----------



## Gene01

> Bandit. The horse soldiers. John Wayne.
> 
> Beef broth only yesterday until 4 PM. Then I switched to GOLYTELY. Evil stuff.
> N P O until scope, @ 1330 today. Hungry and bad attitude at the moment.
> 
> - mudflap4869


You have my sympathies, Jim. Hope it goes well and you are close to a good restaurant when you're released.


----------



## mudflap4869

She wore a Yellow Ribbon.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 30° now and they say it will get to 31°. Think their numbers are wrong somewhere.

Good luck with the Doctor Jim.

We watched most of the games. Going to be boring to watch TV now. Hockey, curling, snowboarding and snow cross events were favorites.

I have had good luck with my Grizzly tools also Matt. Never a problem with the tools or ordering parts. My old 1985 planer is bulletproof I think. And the band saw gets used nearly every day.


----------



## bandit571

Went to Hypperkitten to find out the timelines of two hand planes I was using…

The Stanley No. 8 is a type 7…1890s
The Stanley No. 4 with the taped handle? Type 10….around 1910 or before?

There is a Stanley No. 7c in the shop…a type 9 about.. 1905?

I think these MIGHT be older than Mudflap? Maybe?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had great luck with Grizzly. They were an amazing amount of help when I was fixing the drum sander that I bought broken/used. They knew I bought it used, but still spent an hour on the phone helping me figure out what I needed to do to fix it.

I burned a pile of junk wood this morning to make room for stacking lumber under the deck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You re probably right Bill. I just look at the Ice Skating. Seems like we were a no-show.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I used to be interested in figure skating, but now I could care less.


----------



## Mean_Dean

You guys seem to think highly of Grizzly bandsaws.

A few years ago, Wood Magazine rated the Laguna 14/12 bandsaw as their Top Rated bandsaw, and I'm considering getting one.

Which one would you go with, and why?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka the console companies were in talks about making it to where if you owned the game you can play with anyone no matter the console or computer. It should be that way but to much money is involved in that.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Matt, what are you feeding those pills to?

Bill M. I'm with you, figure skating is a bore, don't care in the least. Now speed skating is a different story.

Bandit, keep fighting for those benefits.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## bandit571

Too many years…starting to feel like Capt. Nathan Brittles…riding off into the sunset..except I hope they DON'T call me back…


----------



## mojapitt

I have Grizzly bandsaw and like it. Lots of really good reviews on Laguna also.


----------



## mojapitt

It's one of those days when I have to "man-up" and take my brown Labrador on a one way trip to the veterinary.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka the console companies were in talks about making it to where if you owned the game you can play with anyone no matter the console or computer. It should be that way but to much money is involved in that.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Yeah, I don't look for that to happen any time soon unfortunately. I know there's a lot of talk about online gaming and changing to a model of subscription based gaming that's been sneaking up on us for a while now… I'm still on the fence about the whole thing. I like my iTunes subscription - I can listen to anything I want for $10 a month and download it on my phone. Only thing I can't do is burn it to a CD. with a 64GB phone who needs to burn a CD? Though it does suck when you want to listen to something and don't have unlimited cell data.



> You guys seem to think highly of Grizzly bandsaws.
> 
> A few years ago, Wood Magazine rated the Laguna 14/12 bandsaw as their Top Rated bandsaw, and I m considering getting one.
> 
> Which one would you go with, and why?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I saw the ratings for Laguna 14/12 as well and was looking at that one too. Since I don't have to decide any time soon I was willing to sit on it. but it'll be between the two. 

@Monte *hugs* It never gets easier. but your pup will/has told you it's time.

I wish I understood why my vitamin D pill always make me nauseous.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I can't justify a BIG band saw and my old 9" Ryobi is a turd. I'm interested in the similar sized but significantly better built Rikon 10-305. Anyone have any input?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to the lumber yard to get 20 concrete blocks. They only had 6. I paid for 20, so I will pick up the other 14 later this week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a 19" grizzly band saw that's a beast. It has worked really well in the short time I've had it.

Mike, I had a 14" craftsman that was a rikon in diagyise. It was a good saw.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte sorry buddy.

Beka I don't think it will ever go all subscription companies would lose to much in sells.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… Your pooch looks very tired and kind of out of it. As I've told my wife many times with her cats, better a week too soon than a week too late. Hard to lose a faithful friend.


----------



## ssnvet

r.e. Laguna, there was a period in time where they were lamb basted in the reviews, with horror stories popping up over and over again, and really inexcusable Customer Service. I suspect they have gotten better. Read deep in the reviews and make up your own mind.

I've personally had nothing but great luck and service with Grizzly, though from time to time, you hear a horror story about them as well. But they have substantial infrastructure, including a huge parts department, phone tech support, etc… They even have their own machine shop and motor shop.

At the end of the day, the machines are often identical accept for paint and fence accesories, as they both import from Taiwan and China.


----------



## Festus56

Dean for me it was the price of Grizzly. As Matt said they are both imported and both have good and some bad reviews. I have a bit over $600.00 in my 14" with the mobile base. Compared to a similar Laguna, Jet or Powermatic it was a several hundred dollar difference. As with any tool it needs tuned up a bit and after that it has been great for 5 yrs. now for my use. Guides and / or bearings and correct setup can be the difference in a good or bad saw of any brand.


----------



## mojapitt

The last taxidermy base was finished. Not very exciting. Made from the reclaimed wood from Homestake Gold Mine. They wanted barnwood, I just don't have any.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: sorry to hear about the pup…..

Didn't wanna, didn't wanna…went to the shop anyway…now I have a chisel mark in the left hand….that'll larn me..

Camera battery was about dead,,,back hurts…2+ hours of shop time….and a bandaid..yep Monday


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, sorry about the pup.

Looks like it could be barn wood to me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear it Monte, it's a tough decision to make…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, toss that base out in the barn overnight before giving it to the customer…..


----------



## mojapitt

Can't do that Marty. Peacocks would crap all over it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How much is peacock crap barn wood worth???


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Sorry to hear about your loss Monte. That's never an easy drive.


----------



## mojapitt

I doubt there is a big market for it.


----------



## GaryC

Yesterday I had my annual Medicare wellness check. The nurse said that at my age I should have a bar in the shower. So I took her advice.


----------



## mojapitt

That should help Gary


----------



## Festus56

Sorry about your shop greeter Monte. Your pups all have to say hello to everyone.

That's a good one Gary. Show the nurse that picture I am sure it is approved.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary - Very funny.

Monte - Sorry to hear about your furbaby's last trip to the vet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, I have installed ADA bars, but they did not look like that. Might have to do some research.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Gary, all you need is a bottle of bourbon to complete the bar!


----------



## DonBroussard

I thought those bars were to prevent falls, not to encourage them.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top of the afternoon, All!

Monte, I'm very sorry to hear of your pup. Our four-legged kids really are part of the family, and it's always hard to have to say goodbye….

Bill, a little late with the report, but, 8:56 first mile this morning. A little better than Friday's, but still a long way to go…..

Thanks guys, for the Grizzly/Laguna comparisons. One thing I like about the Laguna is the guide blocks. My old Craftsman bandsaw has bearings, and they like to seize up, and it's a pain to try to lube or replace them. Kinda takes the fun out of using the saw. The Grizzly's come with bearings if I recall, and I don't know if they can be switched out for the ceramic guide blocks.

Matt, I'm sure you already know this, but watch your case thickness on your used brass. Every time a case is fired, it stretches (which is why it needs to be trimmed back to spec), and the stretching process causes the case walls to get thinner and thinner. If fired enough times, the case will split in the breech-and believe me, you don't want that to happen two feet from your face…...

(Ok, the mother henning is finished-back to our regularly scheduled madness…...!)

Becky, I don't know why you're having so much trouble killing your Predator-Danny Glover killed one with his bare hands and a knife!

Saw that Cricket got a little tough with some of the smart @$$ comments in the Community Rules blog. Nice to see that decorum will be maintained.

Well, off to see if I still have that bandsaw review issue of Wood Magazine….....!


----------



## bandit571

Makes you wonder what else goes on in THAT shower….









That skinny chisel? It decided to skip out of a cut, and stick into the side of my left hand….right where the index finger joins the hand at…Fresh DNA on a project…










Got 16 tenons done..but only two mortises..









Too much going on tomorrow to get back into the shop…..and Wednesday we be going computer shopping, I think…Going to be a busy week.. Busy, busy, busy…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ hey all

@Dean I've not seen any of the Predator movies. I'm not much on suspense and horror. I get enough of that from the evening news. 

Made slight headway on the mantle tonight. I got the side pieces pocket holed to the support pieces. Trying to do with as few nail holes as possible.

going to try getting back to my dovetails on the bottom of the dutch tool chest… once I get it squared and flattened that is… for now, bed I think.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, Cricket gets beat up constantly by certain individuals. What none of them ever consider is that she's just doing the job her boss hired her to do. They obviously approve of the job she's doing. None of them would like to be slammed every day at work for simply doing what they are hired to do.

Rant over


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, I hope you don't think I was picking on Cricket in any way. I really do appreciate some decorum and consideration on forums. And as Becky so eloquently stated above, we get enough of that other stuff on the nightly news.

I liked that Cricket was standing up for those principles and for herself, and that's what I was attempting to convey.

Of course I could be misinterpreting, and further suffering from foot-in-mouth disease…......


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, you win. I stabbed myself last night with a piece of piano wire. It was like a hypodermic needle, only bigger. I still bled like a stuck pig and cussed myself for being stupid. I'll bet that chisel bites a little harder.

Cricket, keep up the good work, you're doing a fine job!


----------



## bandit571

Chisel attack!










And, it still stings…


----------



## CFrye

(((((Monte)))))

Available at an auction in WI










Who knew Keen Kutter made silverware?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I can t justify a BIG band saw and my old 9" Ryobi is a turd. I m interested in the similar sized but significantly better built Rikon 10-305. Anyone have any input?
> 
> - MikeinSTL





> I've had great luck with Grizzly. They were an amazing amount of help when I was fixing the drum sander that I bought broken/used. They knew I bought it used, but still spent an hour on the phone helping me figure out what I needed to do to fix it.
> 
> I *burned a pile of junk wood *this morning to make room for stacking lumber under the deck.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bu bu bu burned wood "Gasp"



> You guys seem to think highly of Grizzly bandsaws.
> 
> A few years ago, Wood Magazine rated the Laguna 14/12 bandsaw as their Top Rated bandsaw, and I m considering getting one.
> 
> Which one would you go with, and why?
> 
> - Mean_Dean





> r.e. Laguna, there was a period in time where they were lamb basted in the reviews, with horror stories popping up over and over again, and really inexcusable Customer Service. I suspect they have gotten better. Read deep in the reviews and make up your own mind.
> 
> I ve personally had nothing but great luck and service with Grizzly, though from time to time, you hear a horror story about them as well. But they have substantial infrastructure, including a huge parts department, phone tech support, etc… They even have their own machine shop and motor shop.
> 
> At the end of the day, the machines are often identical accept for paint and fence accesories, as they both import from Taiwan and China.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Dean

I also have a grizzly bandsaw and love it. It is the G0636x with the 5hp motor. On the Laguna bandsaw I really like the guides but that is all and last I knew it was made in Italy and assembled here in the US. I was one of those that hated the Laguna CS. I emailed them 5 or 6 times asking for info on a lathe and called another 4 times and I never got help or even an answer from them. However, it you buy a Laguna bandsaw from Woodcraft or another store like that They will do what it needs to make it right is what I heard.

If it was me buying another bandsaw I would get another Grizzly with the same frame as mine but not the HP nor the Height cut either but would go with this one of $$ are tight.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-2-HP-Bandsaw-Anniversary-Edition/G0513ANV

The next one is the exact some thing but different color and a few more $$

http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Bandsaw-2HP-w-Cast-Iron-Trunnion/G0513X2

Or even this one which I like better since it has guides like the Laguna and cheaper then the first one also

http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-Bandsaw-2-HP/G0513



> Dean, Cricket gets beat up constantly by certain individuals. What none of them ever consider is that she s just doing the job her boss hired her to do. They obviously approve of the job she s doing. None of them would like to be slammed every day at work for simply doing what they are hired to do.
> 
> Rant over
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If I was Cricket or she had me help her I would tell them my way or take off to the great white north and pack a bag out of here or shove off.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Well she has a tough job to be sure. Glad it is not mine. But have to admit every time she post something along the lines of Ya'll really want to mess with me today I have to resist the urge to post:

*"I don't know, can I call a friend?"*

ROFL


----------



## bandit571

Keen Kutter was a Hardware store's House Brand…..everything and anything could get that name on it….but, other companies made the items for them…about the same as Sears with their brand lines…


----------



## bandit571

PS: The Craftsman Bandsaws ARE Laguna made…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> PS: The Craftsman Bandsaws ARE Laguna made…..
> 
> - bandit571


Larger ones or the benchtops too?


----------



## bandit571

> PS: The Craftsman Bandsaws ARE Laguna made…..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Larger ones or the benchtops too?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Last time I was in there…they all were…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My secondary Bandsaw is a Craftsman 3 wheel. Yeah it works, but I would like a better benchtop to replace it with for smaller curved cuts and leave the 14" set for resaw work. If I had the room I would just get another 14 inch but it does not work like that.. LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

> PS: The Craftsman Bandsaws ARE Laguna made…..
> 
> - bandit571


I thought they were Rikon made. At least mine looks like a Rikon.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Dean, I didn't think you meant anything bad towards Cricket. I just get tired of the ones who complain about everything.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I just start imagining those folks sound like the teacher from Charlie Brown.

I like my craftsman on some days but I've had a helluva time trying to get it aligned and the table squared up. What I really want to do is resaw work but it doesn't get deep enough for that.

Working from home on dog care today. Wife is heading north to go to chemo with grandma it's just easier to not talk myself out of going to the gym tonight if I don't have to run home to get the dogs and run halfway back across town


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Charles:* I have a question about your dado gauge video. While the gauge will tell you how wide your board is (by fitting it into a slot marked 3/4, 1/2, etc.) how does that then tell you how to match the dado set to the board? Do you write which chippers and shims you need to make each cut on the gauge?





View on YouTube


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy,
most dados sets have that in their instructions, 
the issue is the dados can vary ever so slightly from set to set, what this does is allows you to match your material to fit your dado set. 
I would hope that anyone using a dado would be able to add up the blade and chippers to a specific width .
What this also does is allow you to process your material and avoid shims, 
pre dimensioned material like plywood ..not withstanding .

if your using plywood, then you have to adjust the dado to match (shims, etc)


----------



## bandit571

I have two Craftsman Bandsaws…that little 3 wheeler ( scroll work) and the Texas Bandsaw from Gary….Both are in very good running shape.

Morning to ya, People and Randy.

Test fit a mortise and tenon together this morning…50/50 results…one end fit nice, one end had a blow-out…trimmed the offending extra stuff out until things fit..glue and a clamp no more blow out. Went ahead and glue both in place, checked for square….

Busy day today…errands to run, paperwork to drop off, Cardio Doctor to see….may not get much time IN the shop today…..bonus ? The Boss WANTS to stop at Menard's today….Hmmmmm..


----------



## bandit571

No tablesaw in the shop ( no room) so Dados are done a bit differently….either with a hand plane or a handsaw & Chisel ( cleaned up with a plane)....With the Stanley 45…I match the width of the wood to a cutter, and go from there.


----------



## Gene01

If I plan on using plywood, I'll use an undersized router bit. Most dados for ply aren't going to be real deep, anyway.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> What this also does is allow you to process your material and avoid shims,
> pre dimensioned material like plywood ..not withstanding .
> 
> if your using plywood, then you have to adjust the dado to match (shims, etc)
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Ahhhh, now I understand. It's not intended to help you adjust your dado set fit your stock, but rather to help you plane your stock down to the dado set's standard setups.

I've used these gauges, but mine were laid out with dados created by various combinations of chippers and shims. You fit whatever stock you have into the slot that fits it, and set up the dado set according to notes on the gauge. The idea was to change the dado setup to match the stock, not the other way around.

Interesting. I saw someone had asked a similar question on your YouTube page, so I know I wasn't alone


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm working on a deal with the producers of The Woodsmith Shop PBS show to fly down to their studio in Iowa and film a table saw course, which will be presented on the internet (not on television) by subscription. I get a flat fee (plus expenses) for the filming, and a percentage of future course proceeds. It's taken a few weeks to negotiate the contract, and I was close to backing out a few days ago, but it looks like we're close to an agreement now. Most of the sticking points had to do with their right of refusal of competing content, and how much I was required to promote the course on my end. In the end, the agreed to completely strip all of the things I objected to out of the contract, which is virtually unheard of when dealing with these production companies. But I think they knew I was going to walk if they didn't. Anyway, it's pretty exciting stuff. I've never worked with a television crew before, I think I may learn a lot.


----------



## rhybeka

I assembled the side pieces and the back support pieces with glue and kreg screws for the fireplace mantle last night. I made certain they were flush across the back since they will be glued/nailed? to the plywood box. Somehow, even though all pieces were planed to 3/4" thickness, I ended up about 1/8" higher on the support pieces than the side pieces on the front side. I don't honestly want to sand that much, so I'm debating taking a block plane or the #3 or #4 over with me to plane the pieces down. They are only about five inches wide by 3 - 4in wide. the side pieces the grain runs top to bottom, and of course the support pieces have grain that run width wise so I'll have to be careful. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a nice mid 30's day here with bright sunshine. I can handle that.

Congratulations Stumpy. Now we will have our own TV personality !!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Congratulations Stumpy. Now we will have our own TV personality !!
> 
> - Festus56


Just to be clear, this will be streamed online, not on PBS.


----------



## CharlesNeil

PBS can be a PITA.. dont ask how i know 
Congrats Jim


----------



## mudflap4869

Doc removed 5 polyps from my guts, then sent me home. We stopped at an Amish Buffet on the way home. It took me back 60 years to my grandmas kitchen. Did I eat to much? Is a cats ass kitty? Sugar free strawberry rhubarb pie was so good I brought a whole pie home with me. Surprised that it was only $11. Now if I can just protect from that big bad woman, who lives here, I might just get a small taste of it before it is gone.

Monte, sorry about your baby. We lost ours about 4 years ago. I still miss her taking over half the bed at night and insisting an sharing my omelettes in the morning. She was 18 and deaf as a post. No teeth and terribly arthritic. Damn! That sounds a lot like me.

Bandit, I might be older than you, but I am still prettier by a long shot. God only made yo to scare little babies with.


----------



## Festus56

Good idea Charles !! This baby crib I am building requires 3 different sizes of dados. Probably took me as long to set the dado up 3 times as it would have to make the jig.


----------



## ssnvet

> In the end, the agreed to completely strip all of the things I objected to out of the contract, which is virtually unheard of when dealing with these production companies. But I think they knew I was going to walk if they didn t. Anyway, it s pretty exciting stuff. I ve never worked with a television crew before, I think I may learn a lot.
> - StumpyNubs


Sounds like Stumpy's been reading "The Art of the Deal" 
:^p

But in all seriousness, I've found that communicating that you're desperate and will do anything to close a deal, not only gives you a very bad deal, but it de-values the perceived value of what you bring to the table for the other parties.

Being willing to walk away (and whistle while you do it) is a good negotiating position to be in, and I see it again and again.

I've slowly been convincing the outside sales reps where I work that saying 'no' to a customer is often the best thing for both them and us. Get them to abandon their hair brained ideas and unreasonable demands and all of a sudden a whole world of good and workable opportunities open up. It's almost comical to see the customer's face…. "what do you mean, no" .... "we mean we're not interested and we're not going to submit a quote".... "so you're just going to walk away from my project".... "yes, that's right….we don't see any way to provide you with a solution that will work, while you insist on this and that"...

Steven Covey talks about ditching adversarial relationships and instead of win-lose, look for win-win solutions. But he's very careful to make sure you understand that "no deal" is often the most viable option.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Matt,

Couldnt agree more..
WE have had publishers who insisted we couldnt publish our own books, Market our own goods, 
Elision and magazines want to own everything , dont want you to own your own designs and techniques

Dont think so .


----------



## mojapitt

> Congratulations Stumpy. Now we will have our own TV personality !!
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Just to be clear, this will be streamed online, not on PBS.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy, you and Charles are our Rock Stars anyway.


----------



## Gene01

> Stumpy, you and Charles are our Rock Stars anyway.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ditto. And, we're glad you two have the willingness, fortitude and patience to bring your talents to us through those various medias. Thank you, both.


----------



## Gene01

> Stumpy, you and Charles are our Rock Stars anyway.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ditto. And, we're glad you two have the willingness, fortitude and patience to bring your talents to us through those various medias. Thank you both.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I am certainly no "star", but i am a pretty nice and lovable guy.
Just ask anyone who doesn't know me !


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, when do ya git a star on the walk of fame? Yer only two away from catching Ron Howard…..


----------



## ssnvet

Looking at at VFD and 3ph motor to convert my lathe to VS. Not going to be cheap…. but I absolutely hate changing belts and all reports are that my lathe runs a lot smoother with the 3ph motor, and I can also decrease the min. RPM form 100 down to ~40… which is much better for turning threads…

Hmmm…... I'd be spending 2/3 of the price of a new VS bench top lathe to do this upgrade…. but I don't really have room for that.


----------



## mojapitt

Today is the first day of new schedule at current job. 4 - 10 hour shifts. Only took 38 years to try it here.


----------



## rhybeka

@Charles you cook a mean burger too 

@Monte that's what the SO is working this week so she could take her grandma to chemo today.

Listening to Murder on the Orient Express. Still in my quandry with work and why my file won't complete properly. take 2. urgh.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, when's your in person interview?


----------



## mojapitt

Next Tuesday


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Next Tuesday
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Here's a video of interview tips to help you nail it.





View on YouTube


----------



## Gene01

> Next Tuesday
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well then, hopefully you won't have a lot of those ten hour days…at your present job, anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> (((((Monte)))))
> 
> Available at an auction in WI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Keen Kutter made silverware?
> 
> - CFrye


I would steer clear of buying the big Nazi flag.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I m working on a deal with the producers of The Woodsmith Shop PBS show to fly down to their studio in Iowa and film a table saw course, which will be presented on the internet (not on television) by subscription. I get a flat fee (plus expenses) for the filming, and a percentage of future course proceeds. It s taken a few weeks to negotiate the contract, and I was close to backing out a few days ago, but it looks like we re close to an agreement now. Most of the sticking points had to do with their right of refusal of competing content, and how much I was required to promote the course on my end. In the end, the agreed to completely strip all of the things I objected to out of the contract, which is virtually unheard of when dealing with these production companies. But I think they knew I was going to walk if they didn t. Anyway, it s pretty exciting stuff. I ve never worked with a television crew before, I think I may learn a lot.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy

You will only be 170 miles from my house if you want to stop in.


----------



## bandit571

Back home…found a few boards..no fancy ones, though. 
New meds to try out..see ya in 3 months, instead of 6….
Maybe after I get the boards in from the van ( will let them get used to the house for awhile) I may try the shop….


----------



## ssnvet

eeh-gadz…. it's 6 p.m. and I'm still at work…. oh the joys of salary :^o


----------



## mojapitt

It's 4 and I am still at work. But I work till 5 now.

By the way, I did volunteer for 10 hour shifts. Extra 52 days off a year and 52 less trips to Rapid City. Saves money. If I get new job it's also 10 hour shifts. 8 days on and 6 days off.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Afternoon, All!

Looks like a bit of a slow day around here-must be getting lots of projects done!

Arlin, thanks for the Grizzly information. I'm looking at 14" models, and will read up on the Gruzzlys.

Matt, I understand the salary thing. A friend of mine was an auto parts store assistant manager. He got promoted to store manager, got a raise, and was expected to work 60 hours per week salary. When he factored his salary with his 60 hour work weeks-he actually had taken an hourly rate pay cut….....

Stumpy, congratulations on your new gig! I don't subscribe to pay channels, so I'll miss your episodes. I've always liked the Woodsmith Shop show, but have noticed that they can't really seem to settle on a format. It was mostly shop procedures, then they built a few projects over the season, then it was the Elements of Craftsmanship last season. I'd like to see them do a project an episode (like Norm used to do), with some shop tips thrown in.

Also, what's going on with Don Peschke? He wasn't on many episodes this season.

Well, it's getting to be about lunch time….......!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't seen the show in a few years Dean.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, I just remembered a question I have for you, regarding the CDO.

Back in the late '80's the CO of USS New Jersey BB 62 missed movement due to the fact that the ship was scheduled for an extended port visit, and he and his wife left on a mini vacation to another European nation. Subsequently, the ship was ordered to sea immediately to provide naval gunfire support for USMC troops ashore somewhere else.

(I realize this is really lacking details here, but they're not essential to my question. However, in the future, I'll endeavor to provide them…....!)

The XO, as senior officer aboard assumed command, and took the ship to sea. The CO was eventually located and helicoptered to the ship the next day.

Now to my question. It seems to me, when the CO is ashore, that the XO is in command by default, and need not be designated as CDO by the CO. I am assuming that was the case with the New Jersey incident.

My question is, is this the case? Or does the CO always designate a CDO (XO or other) when disembarking the ship?


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Where I was working at, before I retired….12 hr shifts, 7 out of every 14 days on. It wears a person down….Then when someone calls off, or is on vacation on your "off" days….you are required to cover for them…

Looked up into the sky this evening…there be a Full Moon coming up tonight..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I haven't seen the show in a few years Dean.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's a good show, Bill. Even with all their format changes, I still enjoy the show, and usually learn something. And I realize that every woodworking show is its own show-but I guess I just miss Norm…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Actually, Bandit, no full moon tonight…....

Tonight's moon is a waxing gibbous moon, with 93% surface illumination.

Next full moon is 1 March 2018 at 1651 hours PST.

(Sorry-it's the astronomy geek in me….....!)


----------



## rhybeka

"There's a bathroom on the right!" 

gotta go shopping r gas grill parts…and on seeing what that costs a new grill most likely :\ /grumble/


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Monte: Where I was working at, before I retired….12 hr shifts, 7 out of every 14 days on. It wears a person down….Then when someone calls off, or is on vacation on your "off" days….you are required to cover for them…
> 
> Looked up into the sky this evening…there be a Full Moon coming up tonight..
> 
> - bandit571


I know that shift. Before retiring I worked 12 hour shifts. 3 on 2 off 2 on 3 off rotation. During staff shortage we would be drafted on our off days. Before that it was 7 on 7 off 12 hour shifts.


----------



## mojapitt

Although anything is possible, I don't see that happening here. That causes OT that usually isn't allowed.


----------



## mojapitt

These boards are not very good. But the customer agreed that they need to be the mirror frame to go with the dresser.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chucked up some oak this evening for something different, remembered why I don't like oak on the lathe…..


----------



## mojapitt

I only tried oak once on the lathe. It sucked. Elm actually worked much better.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice pattern though Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

I see two faces looking at each other.


----------



## mojapitt

> I see two faces looking at each other.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I can see that


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that's a tool with changable knives, I was playing with the beaded bit. I changed to poplar and spun out 3 pieces for my sister. Finished with black dye for an antiqued look and bees wax and orange oil for a food safe finish….


----------



## diverlloyd

Just had a piece of the pie I made I was going to post a picture of the piece but sadly it didn't last long. Perfect crust 1/2 veg shortening and 1/2 margarine, turned out better then the lard crusts I have made.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's interesting, somebody flipped my lathe upside down…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

> That s interesting, somebody flipped my lathe upside down…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That would keep chips from piling up


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

That one's upside down too…..


----------



## mojapitt

> That one s upside down too…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Shows that you are consistent


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's the pieces…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That one's good, my lathe must be on another parallel…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Upside turning is probably dangerous.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's the 4th dimension of the 3rd planet with conflicting magnetic poles at its axis…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I do my own stunts…..


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Marty, you've already proved that


----------



## mojapitt

What's she using them for?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, those pieces are dyed black, and that door is blue… Does anybody else need their monitor color adjusted besides me???


----------



## mojapitt

I don't see black and blue, and I am sober


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What s she using them for?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Tiered stand…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's cool. Too bad you can't turn the trays


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That s cool. Too bad you can t turn the trays
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I could but I don't want too… Besides, she has them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought I did pretty good considering I eyeballed them instead of setting up my duplicator…..


----------



## mojapitt

I would say that you got pretty good eyeballs


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I thought I did pretty good considering I eyeballed them instead of setting up my duplicator…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I don't know if you noticed, but one is longer than the other 2.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There was a local club that was set up at the woodworking show behind the SawStop booth, I may attend their monthly meeting tomorrow night and check it out, they're having a demonstration on lathe turning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, my eyes are good, my tape measure ain't worth a $#!+.....


----------



## mojapitt

I have one of those tape measures


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nevermind on the club meet, just checked, it was last Wednesday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, the two are 6 inches, the third is 8 inches…..


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…found out where the pencils were taking off to..









Trying to run away?

One frame done, and hung out to dry..









Second frame had nowhere to go..









Then, I ran out of C clamps….time to drown a few ice cubes…in scotch?









This didn't look good…









"Missed it by that much, Chief"

Got something special planned for the face frame….you' ll have to wait until I can build it….


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Marty after you quit the oak. I do not have very good luck with it either.

I learn a lot every time I go to the turning club meeting / show and tell nights. Just do not have time to practice what I learn.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I thought you were retired and had nothing but time?


----------



## Festus56

I just retired from WY. Still need to pay some bills. And people keep wanting things built. Gaining on the crib project at least.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bill, my eyes are good, my tape measure ain t worth a $#!+.....
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You do know it is metric not imperial right? You cannot mix and match them.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Past Curfew, again? Goodnight, Irene….


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Stumpy!!



> (((((Monte)))))
> 
> Available at an auction in WI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Keen Kutter made silverware?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I would steer clear of buying the big Nazi flag.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill. I'll do that.



> I assembled the side pieces and the back support pieces with glue and kreg screws for the fireplace mantle last night. I made certain they were flush across the back since they will be glued/nailed? to the plywood box. Somehow, even though all pieces were planed to 3/4" thickness, I ended up about 1/8" higher on the support pieces than the side pieces on the front side. I don t honestly want to sand that much, so I m debating taking a block plane or the #3 or #4 over with me to plane the pieces down. They are only about five inches wide by 3 - 4in wide. the side pieces the grain runs top to bottom, and of course the support pieces have grain that run width wise so I ll have to be careful. Am I on the right track?
> 
> - rhybeka


I need pictures and dotted lines to understand. Sometimes "I'm a slow learner."


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'. It's 04:08. Been awake since 02:45. Couldn't sleep. Worried about my messy sock drawer, I guess.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Looking out my window, it looks like the start of a nasty, Rainey day in North Georgia.


----------



## Handtooler

Yes, 3.5-4 inches expected in Chattanooga and North Georgia. Flood warnings in effect! Huncker down.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Slowly melting here. Never want to melt too fast because of flooding, but I am definitely hoping for the sooner the better.


----------



## Gene01

No snow to melt, here. Forecasted some for last night. Nary a flake. Today, we have an 83% chance of precipitation. It's 34 now. Probably no snow today. Hopefully rain.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marnin folks. Time to start another day of doing nothing worthwhile. I have lost track of the number of those days, and too lazy to keep a schedule. Well, it's off to the recliner, and a nap to start the day.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Second time in 2 weeks the map has looked like this. NW Georiga is a mirror image. Rain from Atlanta to central KY. Time to implement Mud's nap idea.

But first, a bacon sammich and another cup of coffee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, I leave all my socks in laundry baskets, that way I don't worry about my drawer. Cindy loves it.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I tried that once. Spent an hour looking for one paisley sock. Now, they are all white. Just got to make sure I grab a left and a right.

While I was busy in the shop, IT SNOWED. Not enough to cover the grass, but it did snow. I've seen heavier frost.


----------



## ssnvet

> My question is, is this the case? Or does the CO always designate a CDO (XO or other) when disembarking the ship?
> - Mean_Dean


I really don't know Dean… My experience was that the CO did not station a CDO when he left the ship at the end of the workday when in port. But my COs were never far away (lived on base) and could always get back to the ship in a hurry if needed. I don't recall what they did for vacation, as I honestly can't remember a CO ever taking vacation.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. About 20° now and should get to the mid to upper 30's. Slowly melting some ice.

Have a big picture to engrave on the ends of the crib. Guessing about 6 hrs. for each end. Better get it started.


----------



## rhybeka

> But first, a bacon sammich and another cup of coffee.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Mmmmm - is there cheese on that sammich???



> I assembled the side pieces and the back support pieces with glue and kreg screws for the fireplace mantle last night. I made certain they were flush across the back since they will be glued/nailed? to the plywood box. Somehow, even though all pieces were planed to 3/4" thickness, I ended up about 1/8" higher on the support pieces than the side pieces on the front side. I don t honestly want to sand that much, so I m debating taking a block plane or the #3 or #4 over with me to plane the pieces down. They are only about five inches wide by 3 - 4in wide. the side pieces the grain runs top to bottom, and of course the support pieces have grain that run width wise so I ll have to be careful. Am I on the right track?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> I need pictures and dotted lines to understand. Sometimes "I m a slow learner."
> 
> - CFrye


ask and ye shall receive 










all three of my support pieces that run in the middle of the side trim pieces are about this high. at least I'm consistent with my errors.  the other somewhat good thing is they're really just nailers for pieces of moulding that will go over them. so they need to be flush, but not pretty.


----------



## ssnvet

I am attempting to orchestrate yet another one of my world famous boondoggles…. Can't divulge specifics yet, but it involves one of these…


----------



## bandit571

Woke up at 0700….looked around..meh, when back to sleep….1000 P Call….now I am up…why.

Report is that my son just ordered a computer on-line….may be to replace this old ACER?

All the rain went north of here…50s today, maybe tomorrow? Until March comes in like a lion….


----------



## DanKrager

Rhybeka, yes, a hand plane is a good solution to leveling the offset. It won't take long if you don't hit any of the Kreg screws! They can come pretty close to the surface. If you should nick a blade with one, then you're stuck with 60 grit on a belt the rest of the way, at least in the joint areas.

Good luck!

DanK


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, did that piece raise when you screwed it together or is it thicker then the others??? When Kreg screws bite, they have a tendency to pull and raise your piece. It's best to use these…..









or these…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It won t take long if you don t hit any of the Kreg screws!
> 
> - Dan Krager


After the glue sets, you can take the screws out…..


----------



## HerbC

> Nevermind on the club meet, just checked, it was last Wednesday…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, if you hurry fast enough, you'll get there early!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, if I had room, I would have one of those. I need to be able to plane wider stuff. Good luck.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I want a planer. Bankroll says no.


----------



## rhybeka

the support pieces just ended up wider for some reason. the pieces are all flush on the back - I at least made certain of that figuring material removal is better than material addition   I'm learning like a grasshoppah!

The work holding situation is pretty dire. Whit has sold most of his work tables so I'm scrounging for a spot to put this let alone clamp it to a table. He's doing welding most recently (making outdoor barstools for a client that will be sunk ~2ft into concrete with foot rests) so there's metal dust everywhere. I'm hoping he's cleaned up a bit or I'm going to have to spend most of my time next Monday sweeping up. He's at least to the point where he'll leave me alone in the shop for stretches.

That being said, I want to get one of those hold down clamps and install it on my outfeed/assembly table/bench thing. 

Glad I got some raisinets - it's going to be a long afternoon!


----------



## bandit571

More paperwork done..rather than play phone tag..I simply stopped in at their office…4 entries were made…had to go back to the van to get an item…got my "PT" in for the day…

Walmart wants a $1 an inch on their c clamps….$3.95 for a 4" one? NOT! I 'll go get them at Harbor Freight, instead…

May get shoptime in the rest of today….might just get something done?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Nevermind on the club meet, just checked, it was last Wednesday…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty, if you hurry fast enough, you ll get there early!
> 
> - HerbC


Herb, next month is transferring photo to wood… don't be late…..


----------



## rhybeka

photo to wood? I still make a funny face when folks mention that. :\

@Matt - wow that's a nice planer!


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike what kind of planet are you looking for?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the afternoon, All!

Bill, no time to report on this morning's run. I'm getting frustrated at running into the wind constantly, but decided that I'm not disrupting my schedule any longer-screw the weather…. So I went out-into a howling wind. Got about 1/2 mile in, and trying as I might, couldn't maintain my pace going uphill. Felt like I couldn't go any farther. Got PO'ed, hit the stop button on my timer, and stopped. Absolutely disgusted, I turned around and started walking back home-with the little voice in the back of my head screaming at me, "Don't give up the ship." Got PO'ed again, this time for the right reason and turned back around and resumed my run at a slower pace. Finished my run, and thought, well at least you finished the thing…....

Matt, thanks for answering my question-and it looks like a nice planer you're contemplating. I just have a Rigid lunchbox planer. Works well enough for now.

Becky, have you killed your predator yet? Inquiring minds…....! Also, photo to wood is good, but photo to copper is really cool. Using photos to etch clock faces on copper is something I'd like to do some day-and there is a blog here at LJ's on how to do it, if you're interested.

Bandit's post last night reminded me of my interest in astronomy. I spent a week, years ago, in a telescope dome on Mount Lemmon outside Tucson, AZ. It was 103 on the desert floor, but atop Mount Lemmon if was friggin cold in that telescope. You see, the gigantic mirror has to be the same temperature as the outside air. If even 1/2 degree warmer, and the mirror radiates heat (just like roads do during the summer) and those heat waves distort the imaging. But operating that telescope was a lot of fun! Anything in the known Universe that you wanted to look at was in the computer. So you'd just tell the computer what you wanted to see, say M-31. The computer would slew the telescope to the coordinates, and then maintain it's target lock until the object set below the horizon. Great stuff! Of course, we had to wear about 3 coats-but it was worth it!

By the way, tonight's moon report: Waxing gibbous, 98% surface illumination.

Well, I suppose I should try and figure out what's for lunch….....! Catch you all on the flip side!


----------



## bandit571

Web frame #3 is in the clamps….Pizza Hut items just arrived at the house..supper break! It will give the glue a chance to set up…maybe I can get the fourth and last frame done after a bit..(burp..)

Looked at the thermometer on the way out the back gate…62 degrees….and..we even have green grass showing up…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Did any of the Navy veterans ever have an abandon ship drill. I remember man overboard drills, general quarters drills but never an abandon ship drill. I don't think I even had a place to go for that. I heard it was bad luck to have one.


----------



## GaryC

When you're in the AF, you don't want one for sure


----------



## ssnvet

> Did any of the Navy veterans ever have an abandon ship drill. I remember man overboard drills, general quarters drills but never an abandon ship drill. I don t think I even had a place to go for that. I heard it was bad luck to have one.
> - jeffswildwood


Abandon ship isn't really an option on a submarine :^p

We had Steinke hoods… but they were stowed away in lockers deep in the engine room and nobody really considered them a viable option, nor did we train with them. They were pretty much there so you could tell your mom, "don't worry, we've got Steinke hoods".


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean not yet - haven't played since Sunday.

got home late from work today and got the charcoal grill started for dinner. I was hoping to get to the shop tonight but not sure I am feeling it. May just have to compromise and go to the hand tool room. My main shop is such a disaster right now. I need to get these ZCI's done and get my splitter installed. I need to hit up Lee Styron. I have a sinking feeling I got the wrong one. Still have to give it the old college try though….

I watched a cabinetmaker today make it look so easy to make cabinets. I just have to be able to afford the ~150 - 200 bucks in decent plywood  I watched the video to see how he used a story stick. I'd like to start using those as well as the 'measure from the work not from the cutlist'. I'm getting better at the latter.

charcoal is smelling good…I'm too tired for a beer.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, don't think what the plywood costs you. Think what you can save building it yourself.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte the good birch/oak ply here is ~$65+ for a 4×8 sheet. just depends on the quantity and size of cabinets I want to build


----------



## diverlloyd

Yelp drowning sucks. It's not a good way to go out.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody know the name of this type of sweater? I think it's some sort of military name? (I forgot I had this-found it in a drawer in a room I'm cleaning out.)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Did any of the Navy veterans ever have an abandon ship drill. I remember man overboard drills, general quarters drills but never an abandon ship drill. I don t think I even had a place to go for that. I heard it was bad luck to have one.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff, Dad did an abandon ship drill for real. He said he just stepped off the stern into the water.

(USS Chicago CA 29, down by the stern, off Rennell Island, 30 January 1943.)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dean, that is a sailors worst nightmare.


----------



## Handtooler

@Mean-Dean, I had three wool heavier ones issued in 1962, and they were just referred to s sweater olive green wool.


----------



## DanKrager

I'll probably not make another kitchen type cabinet ever unless I need something really special. The materials alone cost more than a quality finished cabinet. I bought a really nice A&C queen sized bed for 1/3 what the lumber would have cost me. It had a quality finish and everything.

The current shop project, to be displayed later was my first effort at taking a customer's spec and trying very hard to use Jim Tolpin's "By Hand And Eye" design technique. It was working out perfectly until the customer changed the height restriction. Couldn't make the other customer constraints work in the "new" ratio. But I have weaned myself from the number stick some, a little bit more each project. Have used the sector tool quite a bit and will use it to establish the lay out for the dovetails on the drawers. I printed the paper copy on manila folder stock, but realized, DOH, the back side of a digital protractor will make an excellent sector tool. I'm dreaming of having it laser etched with the line of lines, line of polygons, and line of circles scales. The overlapping legs may be an issue. ... studying..










I don't know why I didn't use a story stick this round. I've used them on other projects and it does take some getting used to. Having a handy tutor would be good.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Good thing I like old tools..









As I made use of all of these, tonight….hmmmm, where did the mallet go?









Ah, trying to hide? Those are frames #3 and #4…..waiting on the glue to cure overnight…

And…not a single hole in me, this time around….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, you're too hard on yourself. You went over a mile today. I drove around a lot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, I would call it a Henley.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Yelp drowning sucks. It s not a good way to go out.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I am thinking I would much rather drown than burn to death. Mostly I do not want to die at all but if I have to let it be in bed with my sweetheart. ;/


----------



## bandit571

Patton made it through two World Wars…..only to die as a result of a car wreck….sometimes, it is the little things that does the most harm…

About ready to drown a few ice cubes…..been a busy day….Busy, busy, busy….


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin both are at the bottom of my list along with being crushed and pinned under something. That's how my mom went in the middle of the night asleep next to my stepdad. I think that's how I want to go also and I'm fine with it happening when it happens. I hope to have another 50 years but it is what it is. 
Thinking about a piece of pie before bed but I'm full of pasta right now and don't think I should.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, you're too hard on yourself. You went over a mile today. I drove around a lot.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, man.

My medical condition is probably going to kill me at some point-running is my FU to it…...

I drive around too. The difference between us is, when I drive I go grocery shopping-when you drive you save people's lives.

(Of course, the firefighters around here go grocery shopping in their firetrucks.)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I would call it a Henley.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well, it looks like a Henley a little bit, but it isn't.

It's got some name like battalion sweater, or regiment sweater, or something like that.

I used to know the name, but now can't remember. (Gett'n old, I presume…....!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Thinking about a piece of pie before bed but I m full of pasta right now and don t think I should.
> 
> - diverlloyd


You're right-you should have a bourbon. Aids in the digestion.


----------



## bandit571

> Dean, I would call it a Henley.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Well, it looks like a Henley a little bit, but it isn t.
> 
> It s got some name like battalion sweater, or regiment sweater, or something like that.
> 
> I used to know the name, but now can t remember. (Gett n old, I presume…....!)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Had one issued as Winter Gear…Except mine was brown. Nowadays, they have that too thin "Sleep Shirt"....

I think I wore the brown sweater out….long gone. Was able to go to Clothing Sales and get a new one back then…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anybody been next door to HomeRefurbers lately? That place is riddled with spammers, they have taken over the site…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never been there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean all I have here at he house is some strong clear stuff that has never seen a barrel.


----------



## mojapitt

I am happy, they're getting taxidermy bases picked up tonight. Stuff out of the way.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

for firefighterontheside:

Full compliment of fire trucks at Camp Cedar II Iraq 2008. Had to train with them for Hazmat certifications. And to get my burn permits and hot work permits. Because we might have burned the desert down according to the Safety Department.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen a lot of things burn, but never a desert. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean all I have here at he house is some strong clear stuff that has never seen a barrel.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Sounds like a trip to the liquor store is in order!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This burned, a complete loss. Drove it through a shop door to get the people inside out, then out the back door to get out and safety away. Knocked over some 55 gallon drums of engine oil that sprayed all over the drivers side. Got rather hot before I bailed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another good day in the shop. Quite a bit done on the crib. Ready to start assembling the last main 2 parts. This 3 in 1 is a lot of interchangeable parts that all need made fairly accurate.

Guess the Olympics are not over here. Had a little snowboarder stop in the shop for a visit earlier.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Mike what kind of planet are you looking for?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Not the huge floorspace hogger that Matt is looking at, although I used a beast like that in shop class in high school, and if one fell into my shop…I wouldn't make it leave. The one at school was a monster grey machine, I think it was a Delta.

Really for what I do, and would like to do all I need is a lunchbox "portable" unit. Although it wouldn't be very portable, I'm not working in the field. The Cutech MODEL 40200H-CT with the spiral carbide teeth is what interests me the most. I've watched as many videos on the thing as I can and it seems to be a pretty well built unit. It comes with the carbide helical head so that's a plus out the door. But $700 with shipping is tough.

The other unit that interests me, and I'm wary of at the same time is the new Bauer 15 amp 12.5 inch planer from Harbor Freight. It's $289 new and with the coupons, probably less. The only problem with HF power tools is they are hit and miss. I've got the little 4 inch power planer and it's a beast, loud as all get out though. And we all know that HF power tools are buyer beware and I don't know if it's worth sinking that kind of money into a questionable machine. If I spend that kind of money, I just want to use it and not have to fart around with it. Probably going to stay from the Bauer unit though.

Used machines come up from time to time on the STL Craigslist but you never know the history, so another gamble. New, in the box, is what I'd really like to shoot for and something that isn't going to require a lot of upgrades either.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome visitor Mark


----------



## diverlloyd

Well Irvine you want I can keep a eye out at the local auctions for a planer. I have a 12" delta my sister gave me and 13" or 13.5" ridgid that in light at auction for a decent price. I want to say $60 ish but it may have been $100 but I don't recall. It was lightly used and the first thing I put through had a staple in it and knocked the blade. But it was easy to flip the blades.


----------



## DIYaholic

*BREAKING NEWS ALERT!!!*

The invasive pest, Emerald Ash Borer has been sighted, for the first time, in Vermont.
Of all the Green Mountain State tree population, 5% is comprised of ash trees.
The pest has already effected all states bordering Vermont; New York, Massachusetts and New Hampshire.

We now return you to our regular programming….


----------



## mudflap4869

WOO-WHO, DAFFY-DILLS! And the trees are budding out. Makes me want to plant some yeller maters, and some taters. I didn't say I was going to, only that I want to. Gitten tard jist thunkin bout it.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, start harvesting ash trees immediately


----------



## HerbC

> Nevermind on the club meet, just checked, it was last Wednesday…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty, if you hurry fast enough, you ll get there early!
> 
> - HerbC
> 
> Herb, next month is transferring photo to wood… don t be late…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well, I'd go but it would be a long drive from Panama City, Florida…

Besides, I already did something along that line:










http://lumberjocks.com/projects/98380


----------



## MontanaBob

Great picture Mark….

Last spring cut down two pine trees with pine beetle, planted mountian ash. Hope the borer walks slow….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Supposed to be a decent day. Ready to get going.


----------



## MontanaBob

Morning Monte…. Have a great day….

Shop time today….. ice fishing tomorrow…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning. /flops/


----------



## ssnvet

Last nights attempt at wood turning…










The three jaw metal working chuck kept slipping. I think I'm going to have to get a 4 jaw scroll chuck with wood turning jaws to get this right.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'. Still dark. Heavy cloud cover. But, no precipitation. Best get my butt in gear. Time's awastin'.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like March came in like a Lion…cub….not great, have seen way worse..still nasty out there….Miss Bandit does not approve, too wet out for her tiny rear end…

Morning to ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess I'll just have cake this mornin', looks like Matt's gonna take forever gittin' the ice cream scoop ready…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We git vehicles that try to bore into trees around here, had an Avalanche forget to turn when it got to the bottom of the hill about 11:30 last night…..


----------



## bandit571

Pills for breakfast? About like George Jetson…

Debating on a bit of shop time, or haul a load of empty cans for lunch money….45 degrees and raining, now..


----------



## mojapitt

Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Let me git this one Monte, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam…..


----------



## mudflap4869

UH. That's all I got.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Good to be home again. Finished the trim on that bar…...again.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam,
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> Let me git this one Monte, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam, Spam…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hey, save some of that spam for me-I'm out of cereal….....!


----------



## bandit571

Electric routers…noisey, messy, uncomfortable things…..









Dovetails are done,though..









Front and back edges trued up..









All the frames are now installed..no glue..









I think that will do it for now…









Too nasty outside to mess with can recycling…

Did I miss the Spam this morning? On a diet, anyway….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Almost 20° and should get to upper 30's later. Plenty of sunshine so I will take it. Not sure how long it will last.

One more picture to burn on the end of the crib then will be about ready for stain. Some parts will get finished before completely assembled.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I could probably give ya a few degrees of my 56, but ya gotta take a few more about August during the dog days of summer…..


----------



## bandit571

14 pounds of cans….maybe enough for Lunch?

Have seen worse March firsts…..still nasty out there…


----------



## ssnvet

> - Mainiac Matt


Time to try using the right tool for the job… I ordered a SuperNova2 chuck…. but I'm going to have to make a custom adapter for my odd ball late spindle.


----------



## Festus56

It is ok Marty. You do not have much extra there.

I have a Nove chuck Matt. They are great and hold well. Have several sets of jaws including the cole jaws.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Anybody know the name of this type of sweater? I think it s some sort of military name? (I forgot I had this-found it in a drawer in a room I m cleaning out.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mean_Dean


----------



## KelvinGrove

Anybody going to the Atlanta Woodworking Show over St. Patrick's day?


----------



## ssnvet

We were authorized to wear these brown wool sweaters on the boat as part of our working uniforms (working kahki for CPOs and Os and with dungarees for Es) ... IIRC, we called them "boat sweaters" because they weren't an authorize uniform item that could be worn off base (kind of like our poopy suits… or fire retardant coverall).










Working kahkis, with boon dockers, OD green foul weather jacket, boat sweater and either a piss cutter or a ball cap (or hard hat) with a flashlight and a leatherman on my belt was the daily do for ~ 3 years while in the shipyard

We were also authorized to wear what we called a "surface warfare sweater" which was an authorized uniform item, worn with rank epaulets and a leather warfare specialty patch on the breast. These were commonly worn by skimmer pukes, so it wasn't really a popular item on the boats… but they were very warm and could be worn off base so I got one. They were the only sweater that was authorized to be worn with working blues, so they were more common at shore commands where you had to dress up a little more.










I still have both, but oddly enough, they have both shrunk by the same amount :^o


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top of the afternoon, All!

Tim and Matt, thanks for helping identify my sweater! We still haven't pinned down the name yet, but I appreciate your help! I'm hopeful something will jog my memory at some point. Of course, at my age, that could take awhile…..

Weather here has warmed up a bit-upper 40's, mostly cloudy, with infrequent showers. Typical early March weather. I'm hoping whoever's in charge of the weather tomorrow morning grants me a non-windy morning…..

Speaking of all things astronomical, we have us a full moon this evening. And just for you, Bandit, Full Moon will occur at 1951 hours EST.

I've decided to give a brand new car wash nearby a try tomorrow. It received excellent reviews, and I'm tired of washing the car by hand. Plus, if you factor in the water, soap, sponges that wear out, and my time, it seems it's actually more cost effective to pay the $8 once a month and call it good. Will let you know how it went.

Then Saturday, I'm taking my toaster to the library to get it repaired. As you may recall, my toaster toasts bread just fine, but won't pop it up when it's finished toasting. If it can't be repaired, I probably have to get a new toaster.

Well, since there's no spam this afternoon (I missed the spam this morning for breakfast), I'll have to see what's lurking in the fridge for lunch. If I ever win the lottery, I'm hiring a full time chef….....


----------



## Gene01

Got the legs installed on the river table. Everything's been given a first coat of Dark Walnut Watco. Tomorrow, it'll get a coat of 50/50 Watco and varnish. In 4 days, it'll be ready for a trip to Tucson.


----------



## bandit571

Tain't fit for man nor beasty out there…..high winds, high water….rained going to Huber Heights, OH…by the time I got back home, it was snowing….and melting.


----------



## mudflap4869

I took some leftover spaghetti out the fridge and nuked it. I remember C-Rats tasting better. But being lazy, that's what I ate. *I am* the full time cook around here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today is a special day for Sean so he got to pick somewhere to go out to eat. Like any 7 year old would, he chose Mc Donald's. So fish sandwich for dinner it is. Tomorrow will likely be fish too, though not from McDs.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I actively try to steer my 7 year old away from McDonald's. Not because of the health and nutritional values, but because I'm just worn out on the menu.

Tell Sean congrats for what ever the occasion is!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I took some leftover spaghetti out the fridge and nuked it. I remember C-Rats tasting better. But being lazy, that s what I ate. *I am* the full time cook around here.
> 
> - mudflap4869


If you're feeling that lazy, just have a pizza delivered!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Congratulations to Sean on his special day!


----------



## mojapitt

Obviously getting close to spring, road construction starts Monday


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It never stops here.


----------



## ssnvet

The deed is done…










$100


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh that's a YOU SUCK! Matt!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

wait…. $100?


> ?


 *YOU REALLY SUCK*


----------



## mojapitt

That's a cool "you suck" Matt


----------



## firefighterontheside

$100?


> ?


? Really?? You really suck!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeah, what they said…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, how about tactical sweater???


----------



## bandit571

Yep….a You suck of the year award…( and they call me a Bandit?)

TWO Blogs are done..whew..writer's cramps at a keyboard? I think it is now caught up….

Puppy sitting until Saturday…..when the Boss gets back home….May not be much shoptime getting done…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congrats Sean…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I had strawberry cheesecake ice cream after my spaghetti…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, you dog….....!

I'll be sending you some boards to plane.

Shouldn't be too many-maybe a couple hundred feet. Or is it more? I'll let you know….....


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, how about tactical sweater???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nope, that's not it either. Thanks for helping, though!


----------



## bandit571

Rain most of the day, high winds..now we have a coating of that white stuff on everything….yep..came in like a Lion.

I doubt if you could call that sweater a "Cardigan"


----------



## firefighterontheside

LLBean has a "Commando sweater, Henley"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mechanic's Jeep Sweater?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Which one of y'all gave me a cold/flu?


----------



## mojapitt

We did get rid of our cold/flu here. But I didn't think we sent it to Missouri.


----------



## DonBroussard

We don't have much snow in south Louisiana, but we do have pollen in mass quantities. Nannette and I are on the road again. This time we are heading to Fort Leonard Wood, MO to bring two of our granddaughters back to their parents. Our daughter had surgery and needed help with the kids. They've been with us since Feb. 13 and they miss Dad and Mom and their big sister. Bedded down for the night in north AR for the night. We are anxious to witness tomorrow's reunion.

Matt-A big golden "You Suck" goes out to you in Mainiac Land. Amazing deal!

Mark-Very cute snowboarder.

BillM-Congrats to Sean for his special recognition !

Gene-I can't wait to see your river table. I'm sure it'll be gorgeous!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice day here, only up to low 30's they say but my thermometer said 40° and it felt like it.

I think my little snowboarder likes playing in the snow as much or more than Bill does. She is a happy camper when she is outside.

Matt I don't need to say it but I will. You suck !!

Finish up the two bed rails for the full size conversion tomorrow and I am ready to stain a whole bunch of pieces.

Is there any problem with using lacquer for a finish on a baby crib?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

He's even got the headlights on to make that yellow Powermatic paint glow…man oh man!


----------



## CFrye

Matt, you *SUCK*!! 
YAY, *SEAN*!!
Bill, that sucks! Get well soon.
Dean: Infantry sweater? Brigadier sweater?
It wasn't delivery, it's Digiorno's for supper. Worked for me!


----------



## mudflap4869

We hardly get mail delivery out here, so there aint no way that we could get pizza delivery. Your looking at well water, septic tanks and the roads graded once a year. 1/4 mile to the nearest institute of higher learning ( DAWG HOUSE BAR) and another mile and a half to the next one. It's easy to see what is important here in the sticks.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, you suck BIG TIME. What a deal.

Mark, I've read that any varnish, poly, lacquer is food safe once it's fully cured. On a cradle, it shouldn't be a concern. The babe will likely be out of it before he/she starts teething. Shellac might ease any fears, though.

Don, you guys stay safe on those roads. 
Pics of the finished river table probably some time Tuesday. Stay tuned.

Jim, you've been to our place in the sticks. 16 miles to the closest purveyor of alcohol, lies and country music. FedEx and UPS gets lost out here. USPS doesn't even try. It's quiet, though.


----------



## mojapitt

National Weather service says that we're going to get 18" of snow Sunday night through Tuesday. Oh, and possible strong winds. Not sure why I would want to leave here.


----------



## mojapitt

Correction, up to 45 mph winds. This could get ugly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, Monte, Snowboarder you're just trying to make me jealous with all of your snow.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya….house/puppy sitting today….32 degrees outside…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Obviously getting close to spring, road construction starts Monday
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Official flower of the State of West Virginia. Blooms by the million every March.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers… and Happy Friday!










Winter Storm Riley is upon us… that is to say, it's raining and the wind is supposed to kick up tonight. Really! I think social media is turning us into a nation of wimps and whiners. We get a nor'easter with a load of rain and everyone is freeking out.


----------



## Gene01

> National Weather service says that we re going to get 18" of snow Sunday night through Tuesday. Oh, and possible strong winds. Not sure why I would want to leave here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It is hard to understand.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, if you leave now, you can beat the crowd…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Be safe out there Don…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool 16° now and maybe get to 30 something today. Winter storm watch here for tomorrow night through Sunday night. We probably won't get as much as Monte though.

Planning on spraying lacquer on the crib. Of course it is going to get cold when I need to have outside ventilation in the shop. Will start staining sometime today. Going to make the shop crowded, there are a lot of parts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I got a Delta uni-fence that'll look good on yer saw…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, looks like the storm covers from you to Minneapolis. I am in that little geographic spot that really stirs it up.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I could try to do a little shop time….depends on the fleabags…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I think social media is turning us into a nation of wimps and whiners. We get a nor easter with a load of rain and everyone is freeking out.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Wimps no doubt, the required school attendance changed (in Ohio anyway) from days to hours so they're handing out calamity days like candy. I worry that it's really going to effect too many parents who work hourly and then have to stay home without pay because the people they're paying taxes too ultimately don't really want to work for their pay.

Oh, and $100 for a 15" Powermatic planer, yeah, that thing is hotter than a two dollar pistol!


----------



## CharlesNeil

45 mph sustained winds, gust to 58 , shop is toasty , home even more, .
Momma is making some tater and turnip soup with corned beef, and corn bread .

IM GONE

And a T-bone .. later


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I love my unifence.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just stacked and stickered a red oak log and sprayed the boards with borax to prevent boring insects. Now only the exciting ones can get in.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Any word yet on who the next interviewee here at LJ's will be?


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt's Nor'easter is flingin' white [email protected] in my direction….
Doesn't Mother Nature know that The Home Depot….
Has officially declared winter over!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Matt s Nor easter is flingin white [email protected] in my direction….
> Doesn t Mother Nature know that The Home Depot….
> Has officially declared winter over!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Maybe that's why we don't have a HD here.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Matt s Nor easter is flingin white [email protected] in my direction….
> Doesn t Mother Nature know that The Home Depot….
> Has officially declared winter over!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


By now they should have their Halloween decorations out and thanksgiving stuff in a few more weeks. Maybe it'll come full circle for all the retailers where they get 14 months ahead of schedule with the next holidays decorations and it'll seem like only two months?

Do they have spring planting stuff out or are they jumping the gun with summer and fall stuff yet?


----------



## DIYaholic

Spring stuff is out….
Well, except the plants.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top 'O the morning, All!

Bill, 8:44 first mile this morning-that's my best time since I started running again! Amazing what not running into the wind will do….....!

Matt, still haven't got your address to send my hundreds of feet of lumber to get planed….....

Candy, thanks for helping, but those aren't it, either. I know there's a name for this type of sweater, and I'm going to remember it….. Arrgh!

Weather here has calmed down from yesterday's stormy stuff. And no wind this morning!! Upper 40's expected today with a few rain showers.

Moon phase is waning gibbous, 99% illumination.

Well, off to the library to pick up a book Matt recommended, then to the car wash to see how that goes, then to the grocery store to get some junk food for the weekend.

Have a great day, All!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, "waning gibbous" sounds more like a medical condition.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty pending on how much I may take it - but I already love this fence a lot more than my old fence 

just got done having lunch with the SO - she came up to my work for BBQ. We have a local place that comes to our cafeteria once a week and serves. We've decided they've done something different with the food they bring here rather than the stuff they serve at the restaurant. Still good but not as good as it's been the last few times I've had it here.

Getting a tad frustrated with my handplane work on getting that bottom board of the tool chest 'flat'. It's already mostly flat but has a high spot on the back left (as looked at across the winding sticks). I even reset my one plane last night thinking the mouth wasn't wide enough…it's just user error somewhere else.


----------



## bandit571

Shoptime…some good..some bad….









Guess what fell onto the floor…...handle first….









Should have used this thing..at least it won't break if it falls….couldn't get to the circular saws…something was in the way.
.









Got the shelf panels cut…bead of glue and a bunch of nails to install them..









Cleaned a shelf off..









So I could work on the back of the case..









Back is on, case is squared up….need to miter the ends of the corner blocks…IF I can get TO the mitresaw









Then I can build the face frame….with a teaser…









Hope this goes better than this morning did…


----------



## jeffswildwood

I posted a picture today on the box swap blog. It vanished! I tried to post again and it would not post. Is there a site problem (again)?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Sent Cricket an message, could someone post a pic in here so I know it's not me (or my computer)?


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## rhybeka

not sure Jeff - I've just popped in twice so far.

I've been looking at lathes again. I need to stop!


----------



## mojapitt

Kewl Bill


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks Bill, looks like it's working. Beka, I got a lathe last summer, very addictive!


----------



## bandit571

It has got to be Five O'clock Somewhere…...so…drowning a few ice cubes…

I seemed to have things skewed a bit " One Gin, one Scotch, no Beer" just doesn't sound quite right….

Gin & Tonic on Ice….been that kind of a day….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, back from running around this morning. I need a butler….....

Tried the carwash, and I gotta say, it's as advertised. Got 99.9% of the car cleaned-it missed two of the nooks and crannies, but overall I'm satisfied. The only prep I had to do was unscrew the GPS antenna off the roof. Got a kick out of the big-screen TV inside the carwash-gotta have the electronic babysitter everywhere these days…...

One of the checkers at the grocery store, whom I've befriended, had her son's first birthday today. She showed me a photo of him. She's 5'1"-the kid's almost as big as she is…....!

She's from Sydney, Australia. Both my parents have been to Sydney-Dad was there 31 May 1942, and Mom was there several years ago on a cruise. Incidentally, both my parent's are shellbacks-I'm still a pollywog….

Well, it's gett'n to be about lunch time…..

(Oh by the way, Mudflap-Amazon sells just about everything these days. Wouldn't surprise me if they sell pizzas too. You could probably get it delivered by drone.)


----------



## jeffswildwood

Dean, I am fortunate to have crossed. USS Enterprise 1978. Shellback. That initiation is no joke! We were on our way to Perth Australia.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I am fortunate to have crossed. USS Enterprise 1978. Shellback. That initiation is no joke! We were on our way to Perth Australia.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Any Photos?!


----------



## DonBroussard

We made it to Fort Leonard Wood, MO earlier this afternoon. "Had" to stop at the Grizzly showroom in Springfield on the way. I picked up three 1/2 shank router bits (fingernail bit, down spiral cutter and an 1-1/2" flat bit for use in a router sled (which is yet to be built)).

It made my heart warm to witness the reunion with the sisters and their parents. It made my eyes sweat a little bit.


----------



## Mean_Dean

This just in:

Which U.S. accent Europeans find sexiest-among them, Southern Californian…....

Well, there is no Southern California accent. In fact Oregon, Washington, and the rest of California have no accent. We pronounce words as they're pronounced in the dictionary.

Of course, you know what this means, right? If they find SoCal accents sexy, then, by extension, they'd find mine sexy…....!


----------



## ssnvet

So. Cal. accent….

I think they mean valley girl speak.. yah know… it's like so bitchin' , like totally rad. man…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to go to New Zealand someday, but it won't be on a ship, so I'll likely always be a pollywog. I was just watching Topgun today and so had to read up a bit on the Big E. At the time of its decommission it was the third oldest commissioned shop in the navy after the Constitution and the Pueblo.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Any Photos?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


None that I am in. In my Navy photos I don't even have any from that day. Getting initiated, I had no camera at the time. There are quite a bit in our cruise book. But I do have this:


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I'd like to go to New Zealand someday, but it won't be on a ship, so I'll likely always be a pollywog. I was just watching Topgun today and so had to read up a bit on the Big E. At the time of its decommission it was the third oldest commissioned shop in the navy after the Constitution and the Pueblo.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I don't believe it matters how you cross the Equator-if you do, you'd still be a shellback.

Speaking of the Big E, I had a chance to talk to a guy who worked in the engineering department on the ship. He told me that the ship was much over-powered, and would make better than 38 knots. She had 8 nuclear reactors when she was built. Being the first nuclear powered carrier, the Navy had no experience with them, so the design specs called for what was the anticipated amount of power. Turns out that the 8 reactors were about 6 too many….

Subsequent carriers have only 2 reactors (albeit more efficient designs) and the Nimitz-class can still make better than 33 knots.

I read in one of my submarine history books, that while Big E was at sea, a Russian attack sub was following in her wake. Big E's escort ships had located the sub, and relayed that to Big E's CO. The Russians were unaware that they had been spotted. So the CO decided to see just how fast this Russian sub was. So every 1/2 hour or so, he ordered an increase in speed, to see if the sub could keep up. Now remember, Big E was fast…....

Apparently the Russians were pretty fast, too. But eventually Big E outpaced the sub, and the USN now had a pretty good idea of the top end of that class of Russian sub-all without any cloak and dagger spy stuff-and all without the Russians knowing.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, one last thought, regarding USS Pueblo AGER 2.

Some years ago, (may have been back in the 90's) the North Koreans towed Pueblo from one coast to the other. While she was in open sea, a U.S. submarine was in the area, and had the ship and North Koreans under observation.

Had I been President, I'd have ordered that ship sunk, and deny the North Koreans their prize.

The ship was in International waters, and the United States has every right to what it wants with its own property.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, it would be nice to get it back someday though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty pending on how much I may take it - but I already love this fence a lot more than my old fence
> 
> - rhybeka


How much does it take for you to take it???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Jeff, thanks for posting your certificate!

My dad's cruise book has photos of his ceremony, and I'll look to see if there are any interesting ones. If so, I can post if anyone's interested.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice stick ya got there Bill…..


----------



## bandit571

Just drowned a few ice cubes….shop is closed. 









Imagine a bead around all the openings in the case…..then down the outside corners…..might try this with that face frame coming up…and, have them mitered so they turn a few corners? Have to do something, to dress up painted pine…


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, what was on the ice cubes???


----------



## bandit571




----------



## Festus56

Time for Friday Date Night again. #492 this week.

Here is one for Dean and some of the rest of you. You know who you are.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark-I love it! Thanks, man!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty no clue - I would worry I couldn't get it mounted correctly. Not sure it's in the budget right now.

I am hopefully close to having the sharkguard mounted….hopefully

Out to dinner and having fun. Getting tired though


----------



## mojapitt

They're saying now that we might only get 8-12 inches of snow with possible 45 mph winds Sunday and Monday instead of 12-18 inches of snow. I feel better now.

Hope it all goes to Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

> They re saying now that we might only get 8-12 inches of snow with possible 45 mph winds Sunday and Monday instead of 12-18 inches of snow. I feel better now.
> 
> Hope it all goes to Randy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey, hey, hey now!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Winter Storm Ryan was a bit of a dud…. it rained and the wind blew some. I guess they got a bit of flooding further south in MA and along the coast.

Just watched "There Will Be Blood" and it was pretty much a horrible movie. I don't recommend wasting 2 hours of your life on it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

As much as I'd like to join Mark for that Buffalo Trace, I decided to join Bandit, and have a Scotch for my weekly beverage.

Tonight's Scotch is Macallan 12 Year Old, Sherry finish.


----------



## Gene01

Dean and Bandit, sure wish you could caress your palates with some other good stuff. 









Not to denigrate Inver House or Macallen, both excellent whiskeys. But Del Bac is a real taste treat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, Daniel Day Lewis is a great actor, but I was not impressed with that movie either.


----------



## HamS

Hi Folks, I haven't read what I've missed, but I have been busy. I am still working at my day job as a computer geek, playing bass and guitar on the weekends: bass in Market Street Trio, (smooth jazz), and bass and guitar in a gospel band and doing lots of jams etc. Am now also teaching a technical theater class for the heartland career center, a non-academic career and tech school. These kids are awesome, even if they are a little strange. I think I have to post this to get to the end of this monster thread.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Howdy Ham! How long have you been away?


----------



## mojapitt

Stop in any time you can Ham.


----------



## DonBroussard

Ham! Glad to hear from you. Sounds like your plate is full and you're okay with that.


----------



## HamS

I think the last post was about six months ago, but that was just a quick visit. I hope to be able to stop in more often, but I get busy. I am researching a table saw purchase decision. Retirement from my day job is in sight and I really want to get a good table saw while I still have steady income. My 25 year old craftsman just isn't doing what I need. I go to do a small job and have to spend time fixing the &^@%# machine before I can get a square cut and it is so frustrating. Looking at Grizzly 1023, Grizzly 690, Jet or Powermatic. Budget is under 2K and it looks like I get the best saw per dollar with the Grizzly, but am still looking. It is a lot of money anyway, and it has to last and work well for 25 years.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Winter Storm Ryan was a bit of a dud…. it rained and the wind blew some. I guess they got a bit of flooding further south in MA and along the coast.
> 
> Just watched "There Will Be Blood" and it was pretty much a horrible movie. I don t recommend wasting 2 hours of your life on it.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt I agree with your review of that movie. Pretty bad. But that is what I say every time I get my chisel set out. "There will be blood".


----------



## bandit571

We have had a Sandra sighting and a Ham sighting! Long tme, no see..

Morning to ya, fellow Humans and Randy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Time to run the weekly errands and then the Empress of the Galaxy and Queen o' my Heart has her birthday date night tonight.

And as long as we are virtue signaling, we bought this one for number 3 son when he started law school. If he graduates, he gets to drink it. If he flunks out, his mom and I get to drink it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, how about a Delta uni-saw???


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, if we were closer I would give a great deal on my Grizzly. It will probably be sitting idle for a very long time now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

With all this alcohol floating around, I thought I'd drink something a bit more breakfast appropriate and packed full of vitiman C…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you could bring yer Grizzly over here, then it would be closer for Ham to buy…..


----------



## HamS

The Delta is a little out of the budget Marty.
Monte, how happy have you been with the accuracy of your Grizzly and its ability to stay in alignment? That is what is most wrong with my Craftsman. Nothing stays in place.


----------



## mojapitt

It has done well for me. My only complaint is that I bought 3hp instead of the 5hp.


----------



## mojapitt

If I was going to stay, I would buy Marty's fence for it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ham, Winner Woodworking on the southside of Indy had one for $700. You can call and ask Chuck Monday morning if he still has it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going out for my birthday tonight. There will be numerous stouts drank by me. Then I will have sticky toffee pudding for dessert. Not sure if there will be enough room for dinner. I go to this place because of the beer and the cake.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be drinking one with ya, Happy Birthday Bill…..


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM - If I would be here in Missouri a few more days, we could celebrate our birthday together. Happy birthday to you for next Tuesday!


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Bill. Not quite St. Pat's day but, close enough for a good Irish blessing on your day.

May the road rise to meet you, may the wind be ever at your back. May the sun shine warm upon your face, and the rains fall soft upon your fields. And, may God hold you in the palm of his hand.

Be safe tonight and take along a DD.


----------



## firefighterontheside

As Don points out, our birthdayis not until Tuesday. That would have been great Don.
I'm working Tuesday, so celebrating tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene, Cindy is always my DD. I recently did the 23 and Me genetic testing and found out that I am indeed part Irish. Never thought I was anything but German and Eastern European.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, we Irish were everywhere…..

IF I can trust the fleabags long enough, I might get a bit of shop time in…..

Happy Birthdays to all…...

Time for that Breakfast of Pills…..then maybe Brunch?


----------



## Gene01

Watching varnish dry is exciting. So, I'm relaxing with a coffee and wondering what can be done without stirring up too much dust. Thought about adding some Jamesons to the coffee in honor of Bill's upcoming birthday. But, even though the saws are all off, they're still sharp. Besides, we're out of whipped cream.


----------



## bandit571

Be like Rex…add a bit of Bailey's to the coffee….


----------



## Gene01

> Be like Rex…add a bit of Bailey s to the coffee….
> 
> - bandit571


Not enough kick, Bandit. Maybe, Bailey's AND Jamesons.
Here's the third coat drying.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Kind of cool at 25° but it is still nice outside.

Hello Ham!! Good to see you and sounds like you are staying busy.

Looking good Gene. If you want come on up, I have a whole bunch of parts that need finished.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, can I wait till summer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene I've been watching that table for 5 minutes. When does it get exciting?


----------



## bandit571

tried the shop for a bit…..got the 1×4 to the shop…spider was trying to hitch a ride. Disston D-112 to cut a piece to the length needed. Bandsaw to rip the width not needed off. Millers Falls No.14 to plane away the wavy saw marks..changed out the cutter in the Stanley 45 to a bead cutter….tried a couple swipes,....reset the fence…try again

Not enough concentration this morning…too good of a chance of mistakes, or worse…right hand has the "shakes" bad..left hand does not? Set the plane down, turned the light out, walked out of the shop…maybe later?

Can't drink with my right hand..shakes too much. Left hand is fine.


----------



## Festus56

Probably not on this job Gene. But I will have something anytime you want to show up.


----------



## bandit571

Great looking table, Gene!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, it's gonna be a busy one today. Need to clean the 1st Quadrant of the house, then take my toaster to the library to get repaired. I estimate the odds of them being able to repair it at 50/50, so we'll see what happens.

Gene, that table is really looking nice!

Bill, have a bourbon for me! If not, then 2 beers. But whatever you do, have a great birthday celebration!

Speaking of alcohol, are we a bunch of lushes or what…......?!

Weather here is sunny and headed for upper 40's. No wind right now-hope that's the case tomorrow morning!

Moon report: waning gibbous, 96% surface illumination.

Well, gotta run-house isn't gonna clean itself!


----------



## Gene01

> Gene I've been watching that table for 5 minutes. When does it get exciting?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I shoulda shot a video. And, with sound, too. It's amazing.



> Probably not on this job Gene. But I will have something anytime you want to show up.
> 
> - Festus56


OK, might swing by on our way to MO this June. Then, again…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, guys. Appreciate the comments.


----------



## Festus56

> Probably not on this job Gene. But I will have something anytime you want to show up.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> OK, might swing by on our way to MO this June. Then, again…..
> 
> - Gene Howe


We would be almost on the way. Just a little side detour is all.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yesterday a long-time customer asked to make a large payment using Paypal. He said he would cover the fees. I said that was fine, but he should look up the actual fees, because he does't live in the USA, which meant there would be an extra fee for the international currency transfer. I told him I prefer a check, but as long as I get the full amount of the invoice, it was fine.

So he ignores the international currency fee and sends a payment that is $82 short. I email him a copy of the Paypal receipt, showing all the fees I had to pay, and told him he still owed me $82. He emails back, seemingly offended, as if I'm bickering over a few bucks. (The total transaction fee was well over $200, so why should I complain about paying $82?) He says most businesses offer their customers electronic payment options, and for me to cover some of the fees is normal. He then accuses me of breaking Paypal's rules by allowing him to cover ANY of the fees himself!

What really irks me is, I didn't want to do this in the first place! We had agreed on a check. He was the one who wanted to change the deal. He was the one who suggested covering the fees. So why is it unreasonable for me to expect him to do what he said he would do?

He also said I should just raise all my rates so I can accept electronic payments like this. I almost laughed out loud at that! Just a week ago he was complaining about price increases, so I gave him a BIG discount. Now he says I should charge more? What he's he's really saying (thought not directly) is I should charge EVERYONE more, to cover the fees on HIS transactions. Well guess what, his future rates just went up significantly. He just doesn't know it yet.

The thing is, I try to give cheaper rates to certain people, especially small businesses. But I am really starting to rethink that. Too often, they forget that you gave them a special deal, and they just expect more and more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, you're coming to MO?


----------



## Festus56

Stumpy I know the feeling. Although I do not have many big sales we do sell a lot on our website and our Etsy store. The seller fees can really bite when one did not have much profit built in to the original price. Sometimes would like to just raise all the prices about 15% to cover all the extras.

Have sold several things to folks in CA and they have been ok with the extra fees luckily. The shipping to there gets real expensive too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, my wife deals with that kind of crap all of the time. She's a small business. She likes to cater to small businesses. She likes to,use small businesses for the things we need. People come to her because she's a small business, but then they get offended when she doesn't give away her services.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, you're coming to MO?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah. Family reunion across the lake from Branson. 
Remember…you said Cindy couldn't swim that far.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I usually look at Paypal fees as the cost of doing business. 2.5%-4.4% isn't bad for the obvious convenience of it. But 4.4% percent of $10 is 44 cents, while 4.4% of $10,000 is a whopping $440! Do you think it takes more resources to process $10,000, or $100,000, or even $1,000,000, than it does to process $10? They don't have to back up a brinks truck and haul bags of cash around, for goodness sakes! It's electronic, a computer does it in a millisecond! Why on earth should any electronic transaction cost hundreds (or thousands) of dollars? It's price gouging, in my opinion.

I'm not saying every transaction should be a few pennies. I understand that the higher transaction fees subsidize the lower ones, otherwise it would cost too much for small transactions. But there should be a limit.

And it's not just Paypal. I have another customer who lives overseas who likes to do bank transfers. It cost me well over $100 to "convert" the currency last time! As if they have to take his Euros across the border and exchange them for greenbacks! This is digital money, the only "conversion" that takes place is a computer does a little math! Yet they are charging as if someone had to physically handle the cash.

These are loopholes banks use to gouge people, plain and simple. And the bigger the transaction, the more they gouge. Imagine if you sold a car and got paid by check. You take that to your bank, and they charge you $500 to cash it because it's bigger than the paychecks you normally get. People wouldn't stand for that. But that's exactly what they are doing digitally.


----------



## ssnvet

Riggers R Us (a.k.a. Fun with hydraulics)

Steps out


















Going up









Going down









Down









Across the basement to the shop









Next for a little cleanup and tune up

Not a bad morning's work for the one man band with his blue oxe named Babe


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's price gouging is charging more for gas or diesel to use a credit card. When I go to Walmart they don't charge more to use a credit card. Why should gas be different.


----------



## Gene01

There's one gas station in town that knocks off a nickel per gal. if you pay cash. He doesn't allow checks, either. I asked him what prompted him to start that policy and he told me that it costs him that much in processing fees for CCs and checks. At his cash price, he's usually about $.05 to $.08 lower than his competition. So, that tells me that the other gas stations, and other businesses, have already built in those fees in the price of their goods or services.
Pay me now or pay me later. There Ain't No Such Thing As A Free Lunch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I won't go to the places that advertise a "cash price" and I'm certainly not gonna carry around the cash I would need to buy diesel with cash. Often times it's only the diesel that they do the cash price with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene,I did forget about you coming. We need to remember that to see if we can come see you. Branson in June could be a possibility.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, looks like a bit of work to get the planer into the shop, but for $100, I'm guessing not too many folks will have a great deal of sympathy. Big planers are always better! I'm nearly done with my Rockwell S63 but I need to figure out a better way to move it around before I move, at ~2400lbs. it's no fun pushing it by hand!

Stumpy, it's every kind of transaction any more. In SC you have to have an attorney to close on property and given the simplicity of the transaction of the vacant lot we're buying it should be no more than three pages that has to be review, all for $575. Even if they're off their game a little and it takes a full 5min to read each of the three pages (which it won't) the means I'm paying $2,300.00/hr for a signature!


----------



## Gene01

> I won't go to the places that advertise a "cash price" and I'm certainly not gonna carry around the cash I would need to buy diesel with cash. Often times it's only the diesel that they do the cash price with.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I hear ya.



> Gene,I did forget about you coming. We need to remember that to see if we can come see you. Branson in June could be a possibility.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The Green Valley Resort. Cabin #6…IIRC. June 1 thru the 6th.


----------



## StumpyNubs

When they say "cash price" I really hear "I'm cheating on my taxes."

I suppose that comes from meeting lots of folks over the years who offer cash, inferring they are doing me a favor because I can just pocket it. I always smiled and wrote them a receipt anyway. They'd look at me like I was from another planet! I'd say, "The government isn't going to do with less. So, if I don't pay my taxes, somebody else will have to."


----------



## HamS

> Stumpy, my wife deals with that kind of crap all of the time. She's a small business. She likes to cater to small businesses. She likes to,use small businesses for the things we need. People come to her because she's a small business, but then they get offended when she doesn't give away her services.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I apparently have forgotten how to post.

You would be surprised how often musicians are asked to play for free, saying "think of the exposure this will bring you." Would the bar give away drinks to the customers we bring in "for the exposure and good will"?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, that's not much farther than we drive to get to silver dollar city from our campground.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy birthday.

Stumpy I know a place that payed cash to helpers as contractors and kept it on the books as so. He then told the employees that the cash train was over and they would be employees instead of contractors. So they would get a regular pay check this offened two employees who said they have two choices continue paying cash or pay us more to cover the taxes(he was already paying them extra cash to cover the taxes they should be paying as contractors). He gave option 3 of getting new employees and that is what they chose. Some people just want special treatment.


----------



## rhybeka

Hi all…..apparently…bye all! back later!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…warning…if you go to the shop…make sure your Brain goes along. 









Managed to get that 1×4 cut to size…somehow. Set up the Stanley 45 and made a test run..









Forgot to reset the fence for the bead cutter..










Easy to fix..but..that wasn't where the bead was supposed to go..









Those two pencil marks are where the beads are supposed to be….
Decided that the brain wasn't IN the shop…and closed the shop. Too many sharp objects to cut an unwary body part….maybe tomorrow..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy birthday Bill


----------



## ArlinEastman

*Just reminding everyone that This year is our Get together her in Council Bluffs, Iowa*

Since it is around the time of the College World Series which is from 16 June to 27 June and our get together is from *June 22-23 or 24* so some can watch a few of the games.

How about the name this year is something like *"OUT OF THE PARK IN THE MIDLANDS" * If you have anything else in mine and want to change it let all of us know.

Make sure to bring your signs for where your place of residence (Hope Monte has a home by then) and put them up my our other sign.

Make sure every one lets me know if you are coming or thinking of coming so we can get some things ready here.

It is only a few short months away so make plans and bring all your *TRADING STUFF *like wood, tools, or kids. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

> When they say "cash price" I really hear "I m cheating on my taxes."
> 
> I suppose that comes from meeting lots of folks over the years who offer cash, inferring they are doing me a favor because I can just pocket it. I always smiled and wrote them a receipt anyway. They d look at me like I was from another planet! I d say, "The government isn t going to do with less. So, if I don t pay my taxes, somebody else will have to."
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Just remember Honesty is the best thing and will not get you into trouble.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Just remember Honesty is the best thing and will not get you into trouble.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


You can't imagine how many times I have told Sean that. He doesn't believe me.


----------



## Gene01

Do these pants make my butt look fat?


----------



## firefighterontheside

He can learn that later.


----------



## mojapitt

How tall would anyone consider "standard" for the height of a bed headboard?


----------



## mojapitt

> Do these pants make my butt look fat?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, be honest. If you want to honestly eat and sleep in the house again, you'll tell her what she wants to hear.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Do these pants make my butt look fat?
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Gene, be honest. If you want to honestly eat and sleep in the house again, you ll tell her what she wants to hear.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Truer words were never spoken….......


----------



## Festus56

> How tall would anyone consider "standard" for the height of a bed headboard?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


This crib which turns into a full size bed is 43" tall. The bad rails are about 7" off the floor.


----------



## mojapitt

I have always made them 60" inches before. A couple people have commented that they were too tall.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, back home after kind of a long late morning and early afternoon.

Took the toaster to the library to get repaired, and while it was being worked on, one of the volunteers was working on another toaster, and needed an extra set of hands. So I helped him out-and though it took a lot longer than I thought, we finally got the thing back together (after using clamps and masking tape to help hold it together, also….). The lady was very pleased to have her toaster working again.

My toaster is newer than hers is, and has IC chips in it to regulate when the toast pops up. So if they had gone bad, I would have needed a new toaster. But somehow, this volunteer (he works in electronics) got the thing working properly, and now my toaster is working! Of course, who knows how long it stays that way, but it ended up being a fun afternoon.

I think it would be fun to volunteer at these repair fairs, but I have nothing to contribute. If I could repair toasters, I would have repaired my own. I could help repair furniture-but I can't imagine some little old lady lugging a Morris chair in….......!

Speaking of ladies-I met an attractive young lady at the fair…........ She even brought me a slice of pizza. Probably won't go anywhere, but who can predict the future?


----------



## bandit571

One more day of puppy-sitting and house-sitting…..can't go anywhere, even IF I wanted to….Craig took the van.

Drowned a few ice cubes…..not going to the shop until tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, I've never heard of anyone repairing a toaster.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oatmeal stout and house stout consumed and then my sticky toffee pudding did not disappoint. I bought some Scottish ales to take home. Now it seems we are headed to dairy queen for every one else to have dessert.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I took this picture for Dean. I didn't buy any because they only had large bottles. Sounded good though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sideways…..best I can do with my phone.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I ve never heard of anyone repairing a toaster.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The issue is, is that years ago, things were made that could be repaired, like small kitchen appliances. They also seemed to be built more ruggedly. And they were a little more expensive than those of today. So, it was cheaper to have them repaired.

These days, everyone wants things as cheaply as possible, and thus the quality of the items is reduced to meet the lower cost demands of consumers. Toasters are made with the cheapest parts available, and these parts aren't meant to be replaced or repaired. It would cost more to try to repair the toaster than to just replace it.

Fortunately, these repair fairs at the library have volunteers that will repair small appliances for free, and so in my case, it was cheaper to have it repaired than to replace it. But that isn't the case for most people.

We live in a throw away society these days….....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, thanks for the photo!

If you ever make it to Portland, you can drink some of mine.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I know about cheap. My can opener is about as cheap as they come. When I try to use it it involves a copious amount of cussing followed by the wife stopping me from windmilling it into the floor. I have wanted a new one ever since that one made it into the house. It's bad enough that the wife only buys the canned soups I like in the pull top style. One day oh how I wait for that day I will have the okay to destroy it with the windmill then thermite. When I get done it will be a molten pile ok nothingness.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, I sense some hostility in your comments?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's certainly the most hostility I've ever seen expressed about a can opener.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean I know about cheap. My can opener is about as cheap as they come. When I try to use it it involves a copious amount of cussing followed by the wife stopping me from windmilling it into the floor. I have wanted a new one ever since that one made it into the house. It s bad enough that the wife only buys the canned soups I like in the pull top style. One day oh how I wait for that day I will have the okay to destroy it with the windmill then thermite. When I get done it will be a molten pile ok nothingness.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Calm down, man-it's just a can opener!

Now go pour yourself a strong one, put some Louis Armstrong on, turn the lights down low, and enjoy yourself.


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ highly recommend the pampered chef can openers

@Dean that's a neat thing they do 

my dad again mentioned me taking up upholstery as a side gig….and mom asked about us adding onto the garage instead of adding a shed. I think they are in cahoots.


----------



## mojapitt

Adding to the garage might be a better idea. More bang for the buck.


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to convince my wife that I don't need to wear a suit to interview on Tuesday. I think it's a little too formal for the maintenance department.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I am trying to convince my wife that I don t need to wear a suit to interview on Tuesday. I think it s a little too formal for the maintenance department.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, wear a suit.

You only get one chance to make a good first impression. Being dressed professionally shows that you take the interview seriously, and you will stand out from the others. It's always better to be a little over dressed than under.

Now go and get that job on Tuesday.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Do these pants make my butt look fat?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I would say you make the pants look small


----------



## mojapitt

I may still have my lime-green leisure suit from the 70s


----------



## bandit571

You'd think that it can't be that hard to make a molding..









Kept thinking about it all day…finally just went to the shop, making sure the mind came along..this time.









Cobbled up a plane-stop for one end..









Added this to the vise, so I could lock the part in place….Three cuts, one was ON the edge..









Then lay the board flat, and plane the face on both edges…









Made a royal mess, had to stop and clean out the plane..a lot. Tomorrow, I can reset the jig for these..









These only get two cuts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm with ya on that one Monte, a suit is a bit over kill I think, casual and sharp would be best…..


----------



## mojapitt

I saw how they were dressed during the video interview. I thought that dressing like I fit in with them would be better.


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to save my suit to be buried in


----------



## DIYaholic

They say, "Dress for the job you want.
I'll be wearing a T-shirt, shorts, drinking a Pina Colada….
I want to be retired!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Snowing there Randy?


----------



## Festus56

> I am trying to save my suit to be buried in
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If you are like me it will be the wrong size anyhow. Anything I do not wear for a few years shrinks in my closet.


----------



## mojapitt

When they bury me, I would like to think that I won't care how they fit.


----------



## DIYaholic

No snow today….
About 1.5" yesterday….
50% chance tomorrow….
I'm soooooo ready for winter to be OVER!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Our groundhog said six more weeks of winter. I figure he's short on that by at least another 6 weeks.

Should've shot him.


----------



## Festus56

About 2" heavy wet stuff here today and trying to start again. Sending any extra to Jeff.


----------



## mojapitt

We have 100% chance of snow tomorrow, But they still can't agree on how much.


----------



## Festus56

6" to 8" here in town and more farther east with a lot of wind.


----------



## mojapitt

We're definitely going to get the wind. Somewhere between 2"-15" of snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have 100% of no snow here tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhhh…..
The LOTTO drawing is on…..
Hope I wi…..

NEVERMIND…. I did NOT buy a ticket….
Looks like I will be returning to work on Tuesday!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean this can opener is straight from the devils loins. I can never get it to open a can. Insert can push handle then it spits can out or doesn't start the cut . Even better is when it starts the cut then spits the can back out just enough for the gear that spins the can to dig in and just eat into the side of the can. I think out of the 10 years i have had it I may have been able to open 2 cans without a issue.


----------



## bandit571

Beats using a P-38?


----------



## diverlloyd

bandit I used one of those several times after the opener wouldn't work until i bought a manual crank one. I should just use a hammer and beater chisel but the i would use them on the opener.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean this can opener is straight from the devils loins. I can never get it to open a can. Insert can push handle then it spits can out or doesn t start the cut . Even better is when it starts the cut then spits the can back out just enough for the gear that spins the can to dig in and just eat into the side of the can. I think out of the 10 years i have had it I may have been able to open 2 cans without a issue.
> 
> - diverlloyd


So what happened to the stiff drink and Louis Armstrong….....?


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, have you spoke with a professional about your feelings towards this can opener?


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, Louis Armstrong is an excellent choice


----------



## bandit571

having a Gin & Tonic..and calling it a night….


----------



## GaryC

Thats gotta suck


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Looks like the SawStop Research & Development team has work to do!!!


----------



## rhybeka

ugh -ewww!

@Monte it's a thought at least. still seems like it will be another 20k that we may not see back. but it would double my shop size. Trying to find zoning restrictions or an information in the residential code document is seemingly a fail.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, I agree with you , if you do wear the suit, dont come to the shop with it on, not sure my heart and BP could handle it


----------



## mojapitt

Heavy fog warning this morning. We're hoping Mark took most of our snow. Still high wind warning for Monday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, I did that to my foot once… ruined a good pair of shoes…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Gary, I did that to my foot once… ruined a good pair of shoes…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah, that would make them not waterproof


----------



## mojapitt

Our rooster attempted to attack my wife again last night. You would think after the first couple go arounds he would have learned that her stick is very close and she wins.

I have been informed that we will eat rooster before we leave.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm surprised it ain't in the skillet yet…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, how is Bob doing?

How are his chickens?


----------



## GaryC

Heavy fog??? How much could fog weigh?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I visited with him Friday, he seemed out of it with pain, said they were checking for a broken ankle. He said they were gonna have to put his house up for sale and his daughter would be clearing it out this weekend, but I haven't seen anybody over there yet. I knew that was coming sooner or later, I didn't ever see him coming home by himself…..


----------



## mojapitt

I took the scale outside, but I couldn't get a good reading


----------



## mojapitt

That's really sad Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

I told Liam to give the chickens water yesterday and to not let them out. He opened the door and 5 chickens rushed him. He backed away like they were dinosaurs. I said, "I said don't let the chickens out". He said I know, but…..
An hour later we had fun herding chickens back into the coop.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, I found a reply;

If you do the math, that is about 56,000 gallons of water in one cubic mile of fog. Given that each gallon of water weighs a bit over 8 pounds, that's about 450,000 pounds of liquid water.

Had to look it up


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie says NO roosters, she ain't gonna have to carry around a beatin' stick. We have 6 hens, and average 4 eggs per day which is pretty good…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gary, Let's just say the 11/16th hole in my left hand is almost healed from three weeks ago. A nice scar. I know it's 11/16th because that's the size bit I was using. I stopped just as it hit skin. I little more and it would have been an ER visit. Yea, it sucks.


----------



## bandit571

Almost as dense as Foggy Bottom, DC?


----------



## bandit571

This version of "Saw Stop" may need a "Upgrade"?









Don't think this is the way to check how well I sharpened a saw…...6ppi rip saw was cutting a hair faster than my hand.

Drill bits? Nah…however, when a phillips bit hops out of a screw….before you can turn the drill off….


----------



## mojapitt

Frost can be pretty


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Frost can be pretty
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Do ya want a second opinion???


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I haven't seen anyone about my rage toward the can opener. I keep it around to know that I still alive and have feelings. It sounds like chicken and dumplings is in your future.

Dean I'm not a drinker may once every 4-5 years will I consume anything with alcohol. The can opener knows to be nice to me or else it will feel my wraith. I do like me some Louis anytime.

Was at the wife's church/school reverse raffle last night it was kind of fun this year. She won a couple mini apple pies so I'm happy about that.


----------



## bandit571

The Boss, my son AND my van are scheduled to return later today…...Still house and Puppy sitting…

May try the shop later…..

Second Breakfast is pills. First Breakfast was a PB & Honey on Wheat….( don't have to clean the stove..)

"I don't think he knows about Second Breakfasts, Pip.."


----------



## DanKrager

Monte,, how about Carhartt's bibs complete with tool belt…ready to go. "What are we waiting for?" 
That's probably better than full Monte.

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho,

Cleaned up the planer and reversed the knives, as the flip side has never been used. I decided to take a small Arkensaw stone and hone them. Apparently I did a good job as I cut the back side of three fingers while fussing with the chip breaker and bled all over like a stuck pig.

I need to fabricate a wooden jig to set the feed rollers and then I can fire it up.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Dean I know about cheap. My can opener is about as cheap as they come. When I try to use it it involves a copious amount of cussing followed by the wife stopping me from windmilling it into the floor. I have wanted a new one ever since that one made it into the house. It s bad enough that the wife only buys the canned soups I like in the pull top style. One day oh how I wait for that day I will have the okay to destroy it with the windmill then thermite. When I get done it will be a molten pile ok nothingness.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Damn, I wouldn't want to be at your house when the car breaks down!


----------



## bandit571

Tried a bit in the shop….somewhere, there is a package of 1-1/4 screws hiding…can't find any. Right hand is shaking almost too much to get much done….film @ 2300 of the results/follies…..names of the Guilty will be changed…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

We are getting some snow but only a couple inches so far. It is coming down pretty good right now. They say maybe up to 8" by tonight. We will see. Is 22° now and maybe get up to 27° later. Should be back to the 30's tomorrow with sunshine.

Got the crib / bed parts all stained yesterday. Now need to clean up the shop a bit and hope to be able to start spraying finish tomorrow. Here is a couple pics of all the parts.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Got the roadwork in-no wind again today, which was nice!

Bill, first mile was 8:48. Lost a couple of seconds, but it seems it's 2 steps forward, 1 step back these days.

Mark, the crib is coming along nicely-can't wait to see the finished project!

Weather here is mostly cloudy and maybe some rain this afternoon. Highs in the upper 40's

Moon report: waning gibbous, 90% surface illumination.

Gotta get the ears lowered, then finish the housework that didn't get done yesterday due to getting my toaster repaired. Shouldn't take too long, then I'm gonna sit on my butt and watch a movie this afternoon.

The rest of you characters stay safe out there. And if you want to donate blood-do it at the Red Cross…......!


----------



## Gene01

Mark, that's one sweet crib/bed combo. Love the burn job, too.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks guys and thanks again for the plans Gene. It has been fun so far, just hoping the finish comes out good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just finished putting together a new basketball hoop for the boys. Before they had a plastic little one that fell over all the time and only fit a small basketball. This morning when I ran over the little basketball and made a huge pop in the garage I decided to upgrade. So now they have a real hoop and a real sized ball.

Mark, that crib looks wonderful. I'm not a fan of cradles since they don't use them very long anyway. Cindy's dad made a very nice cradle for us, but we had no use for it after Sean was out of it.

Sounds good Dean. We start our fitness program at the FD in two weeks. Unfortunately I'll be out of the country and will miss the first workout. They will catch me up when I get back.


----------



## bandit571

Bead work is done..can't do a whole lot with all this shaking on the right side….The four corner blocks are cut, screwed and glue into place….Maybe a stiff shot will stop the shakes in the ride side? Need to find out what is doing this….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Frost can be pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is one of the reasons I love winter


----------



## mojapitt

The words "winter" and "love" don't belong together in my world. I tolerate it for the most part.


----------



## mojapitt

Crib/bed is looking really good Mark.


----------



## bandit571

Results from today..










These are all done…









Them pipe clamps are nice…but they aren't so friendly towards kneecaps..









Miters were cut on my "sliding mittre saw" 









May go and get this shaking checked out….


----------



## Gene01

*May go and get this shaking checked out*….
And, right away!


----------



## GaryC

What shaking, Gene? You haven't mentioned that before…


----------



## Gene01

> What shaking, Gene? You haven t mentioned that before…
> 
> - Gary


Bandit has tremors in his right hand. Was urging him to get himself to a sawbones.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Dean I know about cheap. My can opener is about as cheap as they come. When I try to use it it involves a copious amount of cussing followed by the wife stopping me from windmilling it into the floor. I have wanted a new one ever since that one made it into the house. It s bad enough that the wife only buys the canned soups I like in the pull top style. One day oh how I wait for that day I will have the okay to destroy it with the windmill then thermite. When I get done it will be a molten pile ok nothingness.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Somebody send this man a P38 can opener!


----------



## rhybeka

Go figure. Was supposed to get shop time this afternoon and did a number on my lower back. Bleh.

@Mark that is a very nice bed


----------



## Cricket

My heart…










iPhone capture.


----------



## Magnum

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! What a good looking Little Boy! You must be Very Proud of Him Cricket!


----------



## mojapitt

Ssssshhhhhhhh Rick is in the house!


----------



## mojapitt

Good looking boy Cricket


----------



## HamS

Didn't get into shop today, but did make some pretty good music this afternoon at a bluegrass jam. The story of my life. I have a piece in clamps from yesterday, won't get to the next step till Tuesday. Bandit, Is that the sliding miter saw I donated to woodstick? It looks like it is in good hands.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, would love to hear a bluegrass festival


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham graced us with some music at Woodstick.

Monte, is it snowing yet? Looks like they downgraded your snow.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark was kind enough to take most of the snow before sending it on. Even our wind is downgraded. Pretty happy at the moment.


----------



## mojapitt

My travel bag is packed. What else would you use these for?


----------



## ssnvet

Jigs for planer set up


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, who's the new woodworker checking out the porch railing???


----------



## mojapitt

Have you tried it yet Matt?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, when do you head east???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, looks like a nice chunk of wood…..


----------



## mojapitt

I leave at 6 am tomorrow


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had my kids this weekend. Didn't get much done but enjoyed the stories of a let us say colorful wanna be step father.

Did get this put together and got it posted as a project.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found some time to hide in the shop this afternoon, I've been rearranging and reconfiguring my space. I started a new cabinet today to hold the beer fridge, I also added some racks on the wall for lumber storage…..


----------



## mojapitt

The unfortunate thing is that because of the relocation there is no way I can attend the festivities at Arlin's house. Too many expenses being inccurred.


----------



## ssnvet

> Have you tried it yet Matt?
> - Monte Pittman


The jig design is straight out of the owners manual…

I just hit them with a quick spray of rattle can shellac (to hopefully keep them stable) and knocked off for the night.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark was kind enough to take most of the snow before sending it on. Even our wind is downgraded. Pretty happy at the moment.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think I kept to much Monte and it is still coming down. Need more room to put it.

Matt I made a set of those for my planer once. Do not know what happened to them. Mine needs tuned up again someday.

Have the shop all set up ready to spray tomorrow after the snow removal process. Hope it will be warm enough to crack the doors a bit for some ventilation by then.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Have the shop all set up ready to spray tomorrow after the snow removal process. Hope it will be warm enough to crack the doors a bit for some ventilation by then.
> 
> - Festus56


It's the *BOOM* that'll sneak up on ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

*BOOM* is usually bad in the shop


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's not that much fun outside of the shop either…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's enough to toss yer britches across the yard…..


----------



## mojapitt

> It s enough to toss yer britches across the yard…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I have done that, but alcohol was involved


----------



## mojapitt

Woodbutcher, I use empty dog food bags for scraps. Pretty heavy when full though.


----------



## Magnum

> Ssssshhhhhhhh Rick is in the house!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thank you Monte. That's very nice of you to say so!

I can't tell you how much I appreciate Your Comment, SO I won't Bother!


----------



## Festus56

> I found some time to hide in the shop this afternoon, I ve been rearranging and reconfiguring my space. I started a new cabinet today to hold the beer fridge, I also added some racks on the wall for lumber storage…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think Stumpy calls that "rearrangeritus" or something like that


----------



## bandit571

LONG nap this evening…..shakes have toned down a bit.

Ham: I think Beka wound up with that saw. Mine is a $15 garage sale find….saw and all.

Am to call the Cardio Doctor in the morning….maybe the Plavix he put me on is having issues….

Boss, Craig and the van all got home..pups were overjoyed. I had to head to the store, and buy more screws…and some plastic "feet protectors" for the case's bare feet. Even bought a new shirt…..


----------



## bandit571

Might get the blog done, later…....Was a short day in the shop….


----------



## Magnum

> Ssssshhhhhhhh Rick is in the house!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thank you Monte. That's very nice of you to say so!

I can't tell you how much I appreciate Your Comment, SO I won't Bother!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

No time in the shop this weekend, but I'm working on wiring a house for sound and network and HDMI over category cable so I did get to make some sawdust.

Bandit, GET THEE TO A DOCTOR!

Cricket, cute kid.

Ham, nice to meet you. I love bluegrass!

Festus, project looks great.

Stumpy, people really suck from time to time, and the policies of some of these online entities have really began to irk me. Certain social media sites are slowly writing their own eulogy, and the video sites aren't far off. I'm really close to killing my profiles on a few sites.

Howdy to all else.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Woodbutcher, I use empty dog food bags for scraps. Pretty heavy when full though.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I put it on wheels to make it easy to roll out to burn barrel. The handle is to grab it to dump.

Having a dog would be nice but I doubt my wife's cats will appreciate it. LOL


----------



## Magnum

> Stumpy, people really suck from time to time, and the policies of some of these online entities have really began to irk me. Certain social media sites are slowly writing their own eulogy, and the video sites aren t far off. I m really close to killing my profiles on a few sites.
> 
> Howdy to all else.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Couldn't agree more Mike and Facebook is leading the Pack! I won't go near them.

EVERYTHING you put on there goes EVERYWHERE! There is no such thing as PRIVACY on there & most of the Members don't even know that.

Rick


----------



## mojapitt

The Facebook faithful can't seem to grasp how much garbage is on there. It's mind boggling.


----------



## bandit571

haven't even signed up to those kind of sites. Granddaughter has….everytime she visits here..I have to go back and clean the computer out….too much junk left behind.

Been a long day…may just hit the hay in a bit…can tell the Boss is home..she turned the thermostat back up…or….I am having a "hot flash"....


----------



## Magnum

> The Facebook faithful can t seem to grasp how much garbage is on there. It s mind boggling.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Facebook Faithful. Might even be a "Few" on here which allows Facebook a Direct Line into here!

Oh Wait! Facebook is one of our "Social Connections". I forgot because I disconnected My "Social Connections".

Which doesn't mean a lot because as soon as I Post it. it becomes LumberJocks property and away it goes.

Oh Well: Rick


----------



## bandit571

"Goodnight, Irene…Goodnight, Irene…..I'll see you in my…Zzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## robscastle

OMG Bandit that's an oldie even I remember it!


----------



## Gene01

A few years ago, Phyl signed on to Facebook, at the urging of her family. Within two weeks, somebody hijacked her identity and emailed an old highschool friend of hers and told the friend that we were in London and someone stole our cash. Wanted the friend to wire $700 so we could get home. Funny thing is, that highschool friend wasn't associated with Facebook. Phyl is no longer on Facebook…at my urging. She now communicates with her family by telephone.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Well I guess Monte is headed my way ..Turned the heat up for him, supposed to be in the 40's all week .


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Well I guess Monte is headed my way ..Turned the heat up for him, supposed to be in the 40 s all week .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Charles, put some biscuits in the oven


----------



## rhybeka

@Ham I do have it! and it needs some help from Bandit, I just haven't had a chance to bring it up to him to have him help me with it yet. I'm hoping once the SO comes back from her business trip and spring finally decides to appear I'll make it up! I've already got a spot thought out for it in the new space…. but the new space keeps changing.

sent an email to a local garage builder last night. I'm assuming they'll know Cbus codes and zoning a lot better than I can scrape around the internet for. I'm sure it would be better value than putting a shed in (and way more space), just not sure I want to drop another 25k.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbers….

Warning, pontification hat on..

Once upon a time, if you mouthed off to someone and slandered their character in public, you had to really think twice about it and be sure that (1.) you had your facts straight and (2.) it was important enough to you to risk the consequences…. As everyone was well acquainted with the old saying "them's fightin' words" and you just might get a free nose job if you spouted off BS to the wrong person.

Every facet of modern society seems to be aligned to remove people from the consequences of their actions… and then everyone puts on their look of shock and disbelief when people act as if there are no consequences to their actions and they can get away with doing and saying anything they want.

Reaping what one sews is an eternal principal, no less powerful the gravity. And like gravity, if you deny it's existence it's only a matter of time before it bites you in the ar$e in a big way.

Pontification hat off… all's clear

Have a great day :^p


----------



## Gene01

River table is done. Gotta set it up for a photo shoot and pack it up for it's ride to Tucson on friday. 
Next up is an olive wood rifle case. Then, I'm done with largish stuff. I need some time to play with my toys. Boxes, boxes, boxes.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene, 
Love the table, very well done , Impressive to say the least


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles (and others)*- I'm thinking of making a video called "5 Essential Table Saw Jigs." What would you include in a video like that?

I'm thinking a tenon jig, a rabbeting fence, a crosscut sled, a spline jig and a box joint jig. Any other ideas?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, there's no better way to learn then jumping in there swinging a hammer. You could build one like mine fer about 13K…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

1) Sled
2) mortise
3) fingerjoint/boxjoint
4) spline
5) Excalibur


----------



## CharlesNeil

Jim,
Thats tough to answer, I have dozens of jigs, so hard to narrow down, 
A accurate cross cut sled for sure .
Any thing to do with Tenons. 
A miter sled would be good, table saws seem to cut better miters, especially small ones .


----------



## StumpyNubs

> 5) Excalibur
> 
> - boxcarmarty


The sword?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I would like to keep the jigs relatively simple, because I want to also take them to film the table saw course for The Woodsmith Shop. The problem is, I don't know how wide their table saw fence is in the studio, so any jig that slips over the fence (like a tenon jig) will have to be adjustable, somehow.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy a miter sled and a dovetail sled those two jigs would save a ton of money for people getting started. Also have you done a video on which method of sharpening is better. To push the blade across the sharpening media or pulling it across like stropping both with cutting edge facing away or a figure 8 which does both.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sled on steroids…..


----------



## Gene01

> Gene,
> Love the table, very well done , Impressive to say the least
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Thanks Charles. I owe you a debt of gratitude for your trace coating videos. It won't show in the pictures I'll post later but that Mesquite is smooth as a baby's butt.


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning Nubbers….
> 
> Warning, pontification hat on..
> 
> Once upon a time, if you mouthed off to someone and slandered their character in public, you had to really think twice about it and be sure that (1.) you had your facts straight and (2.) it was important enough to you to risk the consequences…. As everyone was well acquainted with the old saying "them s fightin words" and you just might get a free nose job if you spouted off BS to the wrong person.
> 
> Every facet of modern society seems to be aligned to remove people from the consequences of their actions… and then everyone puts on their look of shock and disbelief when people act as if there are no consequences to their actions and they can get away with doing and saying anything they want.
> 
> Reaping what one sews is an eternal principal, no less powerful the gravity. And like gravity, if you deny it s existence it s only a matter of time before it bites you in the ar$e in a big way.
> 
> Pontification hat off… all s clear
> 
> Have a great day :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Totally agree, Matt. Be interesting to hear what prompted your pontification. Deep thinking or a recent experience?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I would like to keep the jigs relatively simple, because I want to also take them to film the table saw course for The Woodsmith Shop. The problem is, I don t know how wide their table saw fence is in the studio, so any jig that slips over the fence (like a tenon jig) will have to be adjustable, somehow.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Craftsman made a tenon jig that adjusted to different width fences, It also had other bells and whistles on it as well. I'll send ya some pics…..


----------



## Gene01

Here she is. Ready to be packed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty what's the turning radius of that land yacht of a table saw you got there?

Stumpy what about the piece that slips over the fence on the side away from the blade to be a inch or two bigger then what you would normally make with a piece that would adjust in between it and the fence with a couple captured nuts and knobs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty what s the turning radius of that land yacht of a table saw you got there?
> 
> - diverlloyd


It takes an 8×9 foot piece of real estate…..


----------



## bandit571

I think that is bigger than the entire Dungeon Shop….


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah that's chunk of floor space but worth it if cutting sheet stock.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene,

The table came out great! Well done and BZ to you.

Stumpy…

IMO… it all has to start with an accurately aligned TS… and this is the "jig" I made to do that (it's a clone of the Align it jig) that uses a cheap dial indicator… I've seen people make these out of a dowel that rides the miter slot as well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The problem with making the jigs adjustable is it makes them more complex. And both the proposed video, and the Woodsmith Shop course require jigs that can be described and built quickly and easily. That's why I prefer a tenon jig that slides on the top of the fence rather than in the miter slot. It eliminates the need for the jig to be adjustable toward the blade for the cuts.

Perhaps the best solution is to ask the producer to find out how wide the fence is on the saw in the studio. If they have a Sawstop, it's no problem. I can take the jig I already have. But I seem to recall them using Powermatic on the TV show…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Matt- Alignment is a separate subject, for a separate video we are making as well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maybe I need to make it 7 essential table saw jigs:

1. Rabbeting fence
2. Tenon jig
3. Box joint jig
4. Crosscut sled
5. Miter sled
6. Spline jig
7. Taper jig

But, that's getting a bit long…


----------



## Gene01

Don't forget a good push "stick".


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice sunny day here. Already up to 30° and only about an inch of snow overnight. Hope we are done with it for awhile.

Table looks great Gene. Colors are great together.

Sounds like a good list of jigs to start with Stumpy. Can never have to many jigs in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

In Dallas. Stopped in Bistro for breakfast. $11 for a bacon, egg and cheese biscuit. Decided I wasn't that hungry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 7. Taper jig
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I forgot about the taper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> In Dallas. Stopped in Bistro for breakfast.
> - Monte Pittman


Um, you went the wrong way…..


----------



## mojapitt

Driver of the plane stopped here. Probably just a bathroom break.


----------



## DanKrager

Stumpy, this fence "attachment" is the most useful jig I've built in my shop. (behind the tenon attachment) It is fitted to the standard Unifence which allows the cursors of the fence to be used. All of the jigs you mentioned above are redesigned to take advantage of this auxiliary fence. I've found the accuracy sharply increased when using this arrangement over the more traditional items. It has helped me eliminate the need for an edge jointer, very accurate box joints are simple and can be done many at a time. Raised panels and tenons are trivial, as well as an adapted dado setting jig. Box corner splines are simple also. I'll try to get some better pictures, but here's a start. 
This is a tenon plate and raised panel holder. You can see the spline box off to left.








This jig holds rough blanks to cut polygon spindles, tapered or not between centers.









I'll get a picture of my recently re-designed box joint attachment, and maybe some others if I can find them. These may not be as simple as you want, but you're welcome to use the designs if you find them suitable.

I'll get some pictures of a gadget that is the key to the accuracy of these setups. It's as simple as a threaded rod on a split nut…

DanK


----------



## Gene01

Marty, I've got one of those Craftsman tenon doo hickeys. I've used it a couple times. Not a fan of cutting tenons on the TS. With that thing or, a dado set, either. The router table is faster for me. With a 2 1/2" bottom cleaning/ slab leveling bit, it's done in half the time I'd need to set up the TS for a tenon.


----------



## mojapitt

I appear to be the only one in Dallas with a winter coat.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> .... I ll try to get some better pictures, but here s a start….
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I am very interested in seeing more details of this jig and it's attachments. Even if it isn't right for this video/class, I am still interested in it for possible future development, and maybe using it in a book down the road. Send lots of photos. I'll PM my email address to you.


----------



## DanKrager

Couple other pics:

Box joint cutter clamp with a useful dado cutting jig laid out front. 









Wooden Big-a-Fence detail with how threaded rod is secured to fence. No new holes needed.









Split nut detail, disengaged. There's a pencil sharpener crank attached to the end of the 48" threaded rod. 









And finally, the straightedge jig that eliminates the need for a jointer in my shop. It would take a long time to joint this board on a jointer.









Edit: I don't normally drive the screws into the middle of the board. I make the pinholes in the waste at the ends of the blank. This is one of two straight edges I use, and I just laid it up for photo.

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

That's neat Dan!!

I'm still trying to just make a plain old cross cut sled and small parts sled for my new saw. I don't have any 3/4" ply big enough for the plain crosscut saw so the small parts sled is first.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'd like to see more about how the box joint jig works. Do you just count the turns of the crank, which moves the fence?

How many jig attachments are there, and what are they?


----------



## DanKrager

I guess sleds have their place. I just never saw the need for one in my shop. What my chop saw doesn't do, the track saw does. My shop floor plan does not allow for long crosscut pieces on the table saw, only about 48" to the left. A sled is pretty big and awkward, but seeing some of my jigs, I should talk, eh?

The ultimate small parts saw would be Bridge City's sliding table over the upside down hand saw blade, the jointmaster, I think. But it's priced out of my fixed income range….and discontinued.

DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Yes, the box joint thing is a counting opportunity! I've considered other indexing options, but this one is already attached to the saw. The jig is simply a wide clamp that will hold stacks of sides and ends arranged in a secure offset. It the most repeatable, accurate arrangement I've ever tried, and I've tried quite a few. It slides to and fro in the heavily waxed fence slots, and the entire fence moves with the crank counts, carrying the clamp with it. The fence can be locked to be sure of square and no lateral movement, but it doesn't want to drift anyway.

There's not much more, really. These are the most interesting and useful ones.

If you look at the handles on my FB page profile picture, and in the turning portfolios of my web page, you can see octagonal handles in the London pattern that were cut from ash grown on my property using the taper polygon jig. I simply split the logs to the size shown in the picture and cut the blanks. No foolin' around! You can see the primitive indexer on the 
user end of the jig. I'd like to rework that now that I know it works.

And I've done a video on how I use the box joint jig (previous iteration but basically same) to cut accurate tiny wedges for wedged tenons, etc. How to post it? 
DanK


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , was in Dulles Airport out side of Washington DC …


----------



## ssnvet

Got to play on the mill and surface grinder this morning making some shims for use setting the depth adjustment on the planer knife setting jigs.



















I figured I could let the 0.0003" slide for this application :^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Monte , was in Dulles Airport out side of Washington DC …
> 
> - CharlesNeil


He can't seem to make up his mind which part of the country he wants to visit…..


----------



## Gene01

Dan, that straight edge jig is the cat's meow. What for are the holes in it? Sawdust escape?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> ... I ve done a video on how I use the box joint jig (previous iteration but basically same) to cut accurate tiny wedges for wedged tenons, etc. How to post it?
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Post a link to it if you like, and we can go watch it on YouTube.


----------



## DanKrager

Gene, the holes are left overs from when I had to clamp it to the fence. With this fence arrangement, I can simply use carriage bolts whose heads slip into the T-slots. Notice that the jig is stored on the back side of the fence. 
DanK


----------



## bandit571

OK…what IS a table saw?

Called two different Doctors this morning…..will be seeing the second one Wednesday Afternoon. Didn't want the ER route, as they just transfer you to the "Big City Hospitals" ......

Haven't heard back from VA, yet…about what they can do….

IF I get bored enough later, I may try some layout work…..not sure about any saw work..yet…


----------



## Gene01

Sure glad to hear you saw a doc. or two. Any preliminary diagnosis?


----------



## bandit571

Meds…...Plavix might be the cause….


----------



## DanKrager

I've never used U-tube, so I'm uploading to Google drive per pm. When it's done, I can share it. It says 3 hr 40 min now.. Really, really FAST!

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jigs and Monte is lost…...did I miss anything?

Oh yeah, Gene, that table is beautiful.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Dan. I'll be making one real soon. Won't need to make the fence. Mine already has T bolt slots.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> ...did I miss anything?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I know how you feel…... (You know how out of the loop I am these days….....!)


----------



## bandit571

Bored, now. Waiting on paperwork to return from the VA office, then call VA Dayton office for an appointment down there…...

Some of the other WW sites I went to today were too full of hot air from would be/self-appointed gurus…..left them to their own. No matter what anyone else says, they are always claiming only they know the correct ways…just more BS blowing in the wind….

May just wander down to the shop, and do all the layout work….only thing sharp would be the pencils..IF I can hold on to them…..better lay a few more out on the bench…


----------



## Magnum

> Good morning Nubbers….
> 
> Warning, pontification hat on..
> 
> Once upon a time, if you mouthed off to someone and slandered their character in public, you had to really think twice about it and be sure that (1.) you had your facts straight and (2.) it was important enough to you to risk the consequences…. As everyone was well acquainted with the old saying * "them s fightin words" and you just might get a free nose job if you spouted off BS to the wrong person.*
> 
> Every facet of modern society seems to be aligned *to remove people from the consequences of their actions.*.. and then everyone puts on their look of shock and disbelief when people act* as if there are no consequences to their actions and they can get away with doing and saying anything they want.*
> 
> *Reaping what one sews is an eternal principal, no less powerful the gravity. And like gravity, if you deny it s existence it s only a matter of time before it bites you in the ar$e in a big way.*
> 
> Pontification hat off… all s clear
> 
> Have a great day :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt:

Absolutely Correct Matt! *"Sarcastic Comments"* seem to be Rampant nowadays and most people seem to think it's Funny & Allowable. If they get someone who Vocally Objects (Like ME) then you here "I was just kidding!" or 
" I was just Being Sarcastic." Neither is acceptable!

*DEFINED: Use of acerbic language to mock or convey contempt, often using irony and (in speech) often marked by overemphasis and a sneering tone of voice. Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.*

I will NOT put up with it so I try and Come Back with a CIVIL Reply, even on here.

Thank You for your explanation of "Mouthing Off" and the Consequences of doing so.Matt.

*"Reaping what one sews is an eternal principal, no less powerful the gravity. And like gravity, if you deny it s existence it s only a matter of time before it bites you in the ar$e in a big way.*

CHOMP! ...LOL….

Regards: Rick


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The unfortunate thing is that because of the relocation there is no way I can attend the festivities at Arlin s house. Too many expenses being inccurred.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am shore going to miss you a lot buddy. Who is now going to cut all those Red Ceder trees into lumber? I want out Saturday with my wife along the row of Ceder trees and told her that several hundred might be gone this June.

How about Bill Or Marty? Come a day early and have a few thousand feet.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Got to play on the mill and surface grinder this morning making some shims for use setting the depth adjustment on the planer knife setting jigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I could let the 0.0003" slide for this application :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt where did you buy that digital gauge at? I have been wanting one for a few years but only seen some VERY cheap ones that would break once they were taking out of the package.


----------



## Doe

Pardon me for chirping in so late about movies. Does any one know one where the hero survives on coffee and chocolate? His partner said "I need guns! Big f*g guns!" I think I need to dig it up and watch it again.



Yesterday I had my annual Medicare wellness check. The nurse said that at my age I should have a bar in the shower. So I took her advice.










- Gary

Click to expand...

I had to think about that for a bit. I like your version better - I could turn some lids to keep the water out. I guess I'd need a waterproof sofa as well.

*


> BREAKING NEWS ALERT!!!*
> 
> The invasive pest, Emerald Ash Borer has been sighted, for the first time, in Vermont.
> Of all the Green Mountain State tree population, 5% is comprised of ash trees.
> The pest has already effected all states bordering Vermont; New York, Massachusetts and New Hampshire.
> 
> We now return you to our regular programming….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Sorry to hear that. Our town cut down all the ash trees in the conservation area behind the house. I wish they made then into smaller pieces so I could bring some home.

Arggggh. I accidentally clicked on Tim's avatar to see what kind of dog. I'm not going back to see what I've missed .
Monte, do you know where you're going?


----------



## bandit571

Had better days…










But..it's a start..









Mortise chisels need sharpened….started to run out of pencils…figured this was enough for one evening…










maybe…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top of the afternoon, All!

Well, quiet day around here, weather wise. Cloudy, no rain, lower 50's for highs. I think we're done with the snow and ice for the season. Seems like it's slowly warming up here-it'll be nice not freezing my fingers on my morning roadwork!

Moon report: waning gibbous, 83% surface illumination.

Monte, good luck in your interview tomorrow. I'm rooting for you!

Bill, enjoy your time abroad! Eat, drink, and be merry-because when you get back, those miles await you, and I'll be there enjoying them running your butt off…....!

Matt, I agree with you. I would add also, that people seem to have a fundamental lack of respect these days. I see kids dressed in torn jeans, and they tell me it's the style now. My parents wouldn't have let us out in public looking like that. At a friend of mine's funeral some years ago, I saw people there dressed in shorts and t-shirts-at a funeral…..... Couldn't be bothered, I guess, to show respect for their friend and loved one. (This one really pissed me off, if I'm allowed to say that here.) Even at the clinic I go to for my treatment, the nurses, while I love them dearly, dress like it's wear your pajamas to work day everyday.

And it's not just manner of dress in which people demonstrate lack of respect. It seems everyday life is filled with examples of the lack of respect people have for each other and themselves.

I guess all that can be done is to comport one's self with dignity, honor, loyalty, and self sacrifice, to set an example. Others probably won't follow-but some might. And if so, then it was worth the effort.

Gene, I like building boxes, too. I've built a few of them, a couple posted here as projects, and several others not posted. They get a little better with each box I make; and in fact the last project I built before my treatment began was a box. It has a frame and panel lid, that I tried an experiment with, that didn't quite come out right according to my eye. I'll post a photo here if you're interested.

Well, time to raid the fridge….....!


----------



## HamS

I must be getting old, its hard to keep up with you folks. @ Bandit, good luck with the VA man.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I must be getting old, its hard to keep up with you folks.
> 
> ...
> 
> - HamS


Wait 'tll you get to be my age…........!


----------



## mojapitt

I am in Harrisonburg Virginia. Spent the last 3 hours touring with the hospital maintenance guys. Beautiful place here. Very well set for equipment. Official interview with the staff is tomorrow at 7.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, you're probably not the oldest one here. Also, age has nothing to do with it, some days it's hard to keep up period. I love it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Monte.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, you re probably not the oldest one here. Also, age has nothing to do with it, some days it s hard to keep up period. I love it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You might be right.

I suppose Bill and Becky are the pups around here!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll be 44 tomorrow. There's a few younger than me, including Beka.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, come and git ya some ash, we still got plenty here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good luck Monte… Although Virginia is a bit fer to drive…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

44… pshhhh, that was a lifetime ago…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think I remember being 44


----------



## firefighterontheside

Virginia is closer than SD by about 2 hours to me. We have friends in OH that we've been needing to visit for a long time. Maybe we will visit them and then Monte and Charles. We will bring our own house though.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you still need to come see Charles


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you can bring Marty also


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you can grab Charles and Bill and I will meet ya on Beka's porch…..


----------



## mojapitt

We could have a "shop raisin'" there


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my cabinet under the beer fridge built, still gotta build a rag drawer…..


----------



## mojapitt

My driving would probably scare Charles. It scares me!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We could have a "shop raisin " there
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't tell Beka, we'll make it a surprise…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, yer drivin' skeers me and I ain't never seen it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

So we're NOT telling Beka…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've ridden with Monte. He does fine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I've ridden with Monte. He does fine.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


But yer not important like Charles…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

True…...but I'm young.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good luck Monte. If you can't dazzle them whit brilliance just baffle them with …................. As far as your driving , out there can not be any worse than the stretch of Interstate you have been driving . That is where road rage was invented.

44 was a long time ago for sure.

Pretty fancy beer fridge there Marty.

Guess Dean and us will have to have our own party. Everyone else is not out here in the west.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Good luck Monte. To quote the ever timeless Red Green and this is stylized, "If they don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy."


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, who ya callin' handy???


----------



## GaryC

You youngin's otta give up on all this "old" talk. You ain't even close to me and Gene makes me a young puppy


----------



## bandit571

44 was 20 years ago…soon to be 21…...

Thinking about try for a VA Home Loan, to see IF I qualify…...tired of dealing with slumlords….

Not sure IF I could even FIND my one and only 3pc suit…..Last seen when I went to Dad's Funeral….

Scotch & Tonic have drowned a 1/2 dozen ice cubes….no more shop time for tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Bob the builder's house will be goin' on the market soon, you could move in next door and sharpen my planes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, what are ya, 3 years older then dirt???


----------



## rhybeka

/blink/ wait…wut???

I"ll be 38 on April 2nd. Surely there's someone younger around??

@Bill ya'll are always welcome to park at my place. may upgrade the street! Everybody is welcome but it may be a bit crowded. At this point I'm ready for the new shop to magically appear…and be all moved in….whatever form it's going to take…be it back room of a garage, shed, or whatever….

@Monte I'll keep my toes crossed for you!

better get to sleep…4:45 will come sooner than I am ready.


----------



## Festus56

Wish w had the Red Green Show here. Used to watch it all the time.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, don't know about how old dirt is but, my SS# is 17


----------



## diverlloyd

Festus here you go 
https://www.youtube.com/user/RedGreenTV


----------



## Festus56

Thanks AJ. I do watch on you tube occasionally but now am subscribed to Red


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers. Sleep has been had. Off to interview and then hopefully go to Charles place to watch his Facebook broadcast and have lunch. It's all the entertainment you need.

My mother is 88 and a very scary driver. Easy to blame her age, but the reality is that she was a scary driver 50 years ago. But now we blame her age. She rarely drives now though.

Bandit, I think you need a new neighborhood.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL AND DON!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, somewhere in Oklahoma I went through a toll booth. Got a notice in the mail, but I don't remember going through it. Finally remembered to pay the $2.50 after a couple friendly reminders from them.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning. Good luck Monte at the interview.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice that Charles is trying to make me feel at home. Chance of snow today and tomorrow.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, wont amount to much , supposed to 41 today


----------



## mojapitt

Winter storm that we had when I left is heading across the northern tier. Minnesota and Iowa now, heading east.


----------



## CharlesNeil

WEll, looks like in April im going to get a new shoulder… 
Started practicing with basic needs ..left handed… this is going to be interesting .. luckly i use my left hand for alot of things, but still .
When it comes to soup… i need a straw or a bib.. !


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte /fingers crossed/ for you 

@Charles all it takes is practice  I've had to learn to do a lot right handed over the years… to be honest, scissors are the only thing that really irk me any more. Dad is trying to talk me into taking up upholstery as my side gig and I told him my biggest concern is finding a GOOD pair of left handed shears! XD

having some decaf and listening to some Big Daddy Weave…oh yeah…and finishing monthly reporting.

Toes are crossed that Whit can help me weld a piece of the miter saw back together this afternoon… or creative something or other will be taking place.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I am in Harrisonburg Virginia. Spent the last 3 hours touring with the hospital maintenance guys. Beautiful place here. Very well set for equipment. Official interview with the staff is tomorrow at 7.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, that is just a short three hour drive from me. If that's where you land I would hope to someday do some wood work with you.

All this age talk is making me feel old  60+1 now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, the automatic tollbooth was the exit to Andy's house. The reason I know that is that I've been there numerous times and in the past I was short on change. I was gonna be short on change again because I had made several wrong turns and had to pay extra tolls. I was surprised when I got to the last exit and there was no actual booth.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I need to make some 1/8th inch maple panels for a box I'm building. Can a DeWalt planer safely thin stock down to this thickness? Any concerns I need to be aware of?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

My Purple Pople Eaters came from behind 2-1 at the end of the first period and pulled off a 5-2 victory last night. So a bunch of us headed out to the Thirsty Moose for re-hydration afterwards and I think Sam Adams Boston Lager is my new favorite beer. Boy do they go down smooth.



> Matt, I agree with you. I would add also, that people seem to have a fundamental lack of respect these days.
> - Mean_Dean


Funny you should bring this up, as one of my fellow Purple People Eaters is the equipment manager for a large golf course and since I basically grew up working at a golf course (caddy, bag room, pro-shop, driving range) we compared notes at the watering hole last night. As I caddy, we were trained to strictly observe golf etiquette (no shadows crossing the path of the ball, absolutely no noise, etc…). He was bemoaning that hardly anybody even knows etiquette now-a-days and people are rude, disrespectful and they abuse the equipment and the grounds (that he works very hard to keep in top shape).



> Reaping what one sews is an eternal principal, no less powerful the gravity.
> - Mainiac Matt
> - Rick


There's a funny story behind this comment. My older brother had a vivid imagination and convinced himself that he could fly if he wore his Super Man cape. So he spread his "wings" and jumped off the garage roof… only to get a refresher course in gravity and break his collar bone.



> Matt where did you buy that digital gauge at? I have been wanting one for a few years but only seen some VERY cheap ones that would break once they were taking out of the package.
> - Arlin Eastman


I talked my boss into buying it when Grizzly was having a sale. We paid $60. They still have a model for about that price, but it's kind of a funky new design

Shims worked like a champ last night… The blade setting jigs have been re-set to give the factory spec. blade height of 0.115" and the planer blades have been reset. I think this is going to turn out to be a nice machine, as the rust is cleaning up pretty easily and with a 220 v, 3 HP Baldor motor and a 3 pulley sheave arrangement, it should have beastly power. No more making 10 passes at 1/32" on the old Delta lunchbox for this kid :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I think you'll need to buy veneer to get 1/8''.....


----------



## ssnvet

Jeff…

You might try using G1S underlayment or Luan.

Though 1/4" should be doable in the planer, I'd think the boards would be prone to warp if not straight grained and very dry and stable already.


----------



## CharlesNeil

If Monte , gets here Before noon, im going to put him on the Charles Neil Woodworking Face book live at 12 noon EST

Dont anyone tell him,


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. It's only Tuesday and I am looking for Friday.



> Matt:
> 
> Absolutely Correct Matt! *"Sarcastic Comments"* seem to be Rampant nowadays and most people seem to think it s Funny & Allowable. If they get someone who Vocally Objects (Like ME) then you here "I was just kidding!" or
> " I was just Being Sarcastic." Neither is acceptable!
> 
> Regards: Rick


At the risk of quoting Scripture, "A mad man throws burning arrows into his neighbor's hours and then claims it was only a jest" Proverbs 23:18



> Matt, I agree with you. I would add also, that people seem to have a fundamental lack of respect these days. I see kids dressed in torn jeans, and they tell me it s the style now. My parents wouldn t have let us out in public looking like that. At a friend of mine s funeral some years ago, I saw people there dressed in shorts and t-shirts-at a funeral…..... Couldn t be bothered, I guess, to show respect for their friend and loved one. (This one really pissed me off, if I m allowed to say that here.) Even at the clinic I go to for my treatment, the nurses, while I love them dearly, dress like it s wear your pajamas to work day everyday.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Indeed. As for the funeral, it is the whole "I am not hurting anything" mantra that started back in the 60's. It has been getting worse and has accelerated in the last 10 years. Another example. At dinner, take your hat off and leave your phone in your pocket.

Years ago I went to court with a friend who's landlord was trying to keep his deposit. After presenting all the pictures and video tape of the place it was pretty clear the guy was a scum bag.

When the judge asked him if he had anything else to say the guy (who was wearing jeans, worn out tennis shoes, and a golf shirt with some sort of logo) said, "Well your honor, I know these guys talk a good game and look good showing up in their suits and all but I just want you to know I am telling the truth".

He looked at my buddy and ask if he had anything to say. My buddy simply said, "Neatness counts your honor" and stopped talking.

We walked out with his deposit, $400.00 in court cost, and a day's pay for each of us as damages.


----------



## superdav721

Boo! Hello one and all. Long time no see. I am still alive. Haven't been doing any wood work in over a year. I stay in the house with the wife 24/7 when not at work. All is well as it can be. Ill stop back in and check u guys later.


----------



## DIYaholic

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## DanKrager

Jeff, I've had my three blade planer eat many 1/4" boards. They are just too thin to withstand the force of planing without bending and getting sucked into the head. 
If you secure the thin stock to a backer board, say using two sided tape, you will fare much better. And, my thickness sanders have never eaten a thin piece.

The best option, ....of course!.... is to hand plane it.

DanK


----------



## StumpyNubs

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## DanKrager

Stumpy and those interested, the box joint wedge making video is live at: 




DanK


----------



## ssnvet

Good to see you *Dave*... I still think of you and the Mrs. and say a prayer for the best. Woodworking will always be there to pick up again. You've got your priorities straight.


----------



## Gene01

*DAVE**!*

Jeff, I have successfully run sugar maple to 1/8th with my Dewalt. I double stick carpet taped it to a piece of 1/2" MDF. The tape was cross wise, the work piece was 6" longer than needed. I taped only at the leading and trailing ends, because I figured it would it would get pressed down as it went through. That mesh carpet tape is pretty thick. Took veeery light cuts on the finish setting. About 3" of either end was a mite thinner.


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!

Morning to ya, Twerps and Perps…..woke up during the night for a trip to the Head, looked out the windows…BIG flakes of that white stuff were floating down everywhere….this morning's look? not a trace….Welcome to Ohio in March.

"Carry on, I'll be in the area all day"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WEll, looks like in April im going to get a new shoulder…
> Started practicing with basic needs ..left handed… this is going to be interesting .. luckly i use my left hand for alot of things, but still .
> When it comes to soup… i need a straw or a bib.. !
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Had pins put in my arm and wrist due to a injury in Iraq. Learned to shoot lefty, and do just about anything else. It can be frustrating at times as you unlearn old habits. Best of luck to you and prayers for a speedy recovery.

Also enjoy your videos, have learned alot.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 27° and cloudy here but no snow. Melted the streets good yesterday and hope it does more today.

DAVE !! Good to see you.

I am right handed for everything except shooting a rifle. Think that must have something to do with which eye is best. Anything else I would have a lot of re-learning to do.

Got the crib / bed finish all aprayed yesterday. Now to check it all over and do a trial assembly to make sure all the parts match up. Then try to find a safe place to keep it until it can get delivered.


----------



## Gene01

Charles, best of luck. Wife went through the same surgery awhile ago. A few pt trips an then she just did the prescribed excercises at home. In total, she was pretty much back to normal in about 6 weeks.


----------



## mudflap4869

YO, Bill and Don! Happy birthday to yous guys. I wont be 70 until April 20, then I will start thinking about growing up. I have already grown outward.


----------



## bandit571

Craig ordered a new tower for his computer…..coming today via Buster Brown Trucking Co. We have to sign for it….and keep an eye out for Porch Pirates….THEN I can try the shop, again.


----------



## bandit571

Cheddar, Brocoli, spud soup, with crackers and diced Pepper Loaf for Lunch, Breakfast was ..pills…stopped the one pill, will see if it is affecting the shaking…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Try this video someone sent me about porch pirates getting what they deserve. Hilarious.


----------



## CharlesNeil

ok we go live at 12 est, and Monte is here


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Try this video someone sent me about porch pirates getting what they deserve. Hilarious.


----------



## superdav721

DAve! Who let that guy in here?


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Buster Brown trucking just dropped of my new chainsaw bar, I think he's headed to yer house next…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Matt Gene Bandit Stumpy and all u wonderful guys.and there's Marty to….


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the birthday wishes! 62 is no different from 61, except for insurance purposes. Like Mudflap, I don't know how to act my age because I've never been this age before.

Happy birthday, BillM! i have an 18 year head start on you.

DAVE! Best to you and your bride.

Charles-Good luck with your surgery. I had surgery on my dominant shoulder several years ago, and the hardest "accommodation" was the bathroom stuff. I already do several things ambidextrously, like eating and playing ping pong, so it was not too bad outside of the bathroom stuff.


----------



## Festus56

Sorry I missed that . Happy Birthday Don !!! You only have me by 6 months.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Not sure if this link works but if so here is Monte and I 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1638680869558154


----------



## Mean_Dean

Dang-would love to see the video, but I don't do Facebook…......


----------



## Festus56

I watched it live Charles. Monte cleans up well when he has to I see.


----------



## CharlesNeil

dean, not sure you have do face book to watch only


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> /blink/ wait…wut???
> 
> I"ll be 38 on April 2nd. Surely there s someone younger around??
> 
> - rhybeka


38 doesn't come until July for me. You win.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> 44 was 20 years ago…soon to be 21…...
> 
> Thinking about try for a VA Home Loan, to see IF I qualify…...tired of dealing with slumlords….
> 
> - bandit571


Hope you find a home you like and I know the VA will get you the money you deserve it.

Hmmmm 44 and I was in Iraq but do not remember where and lets see I was hurt Wow it was 10 years ago Sunday so I was 47 when it happened. That was not a good day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

So Monte, I guess congrats on the new job? Friends with and being not too far from Charles sounds like a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Cricket

Can someone PM with information about this years event.

I need to know dates, etc so I can see how soon I need to submit our request.


----------



## bandit571

Buster Brown just dropped off a HUGE package…..when the tower along has 3 fans inside, and it weighs about 33 POUNDS…plus a "Gaming Lighted Keyboard" and a mouse…..one side of the tower has a tempered glass panel….

Made this ACER thing I have look downright puny….


----------



## jeffswildwood

Thanks for the planer advice, and cautions guy. I just wanted to ask before I fire it up and do damage. The carpet tape idea sounds good. That may be the way I go. I usually use the luan ply for this but I'm going for color match.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well done, Charles and Monte!!


----------



## EvanRyan

Awesome stumpy


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit that's how the gaming PCs come these days.

Heading back over to Whits in a few - hopefully to do some welding so I can get the Stanley 358 back together!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> @Bandit that s how the gaming PCs come these days.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


So they have PC's just for playing games?

Whatever happened to playing Battleship…......?


----------



## bandit571

That thing was the same size as our Microwave is….maybe a tad bigger…..called a CyberpowerPC…..

Went for a walk-about…went to three stores….corrected a shortcoming in the tool box. It seems we do NOT have Corkscrew for removing corks from wine bottles…..Grandson NOW owes me $2.14…..so he can open his next bottle of vino….

May try the shop after supper, we'll see. Clouding up outside the window…marty seems to be sending more stuff my way…


----------



## ssnvet

> So they have PC s just for playing games?
> 
> Whatever happened to playing Battleship…......?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


D7…. take that!

I had to stop playing battle ship after the kids figured out my standard search grid and started beating me regularly.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> So they have PC s just for playing games?
> 
> Whatever happened to playing Battleship…......?
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> D7…. take that!
> 
> I had to stop playing battle ship after the kids figured out my standard search grid and started beating me regularly.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Remind me again about all this talk of submarines and targets…....!

By the way, would you have sunk Pueblo if you'd been there and had the chance?


----------



## Gene01

> Remind me again about all this talk of submarines and targets…....!
> 
> By the way, would you have sunk Pueblo if you d been there and had the chance?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


You bet!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top of the afternoon, All!

Monte, I loved the video-I'm hoping your interview goes as well!

Well, a nice, sunny day around these here parts. Little bit of East wind, and lower 50's for highs. Might rain later, but we'll see.

Moon report: waning gibbous, 75% surface illumination.

Off to see an art exhibit at a local art venue tonight. Artist will be painting a still life.

Getting to be about lunch time-will see if there's anything to eat…......!


----------



## ssnvet

> By the way, would you have sunk Pueblo if you d been there and had the chance?
> - Mean_Dean


I waffle between being an extreme hawk and an isolationist…. but the only foreign wars that have ever ended well for this country are the ones that ended in total victory and unconditional surrender.

Ike should have nuked the Chinese troops massed on the north side of the Yalu River the day after they attacked the Marines at the Chosin Reservoir. China would not have been able to respond and their troops in North Korea would have been totally cut off and forced to surrender, the Russians would not have intervened with nuclear weapons as that would have risked a nuclear attack on the Mother Land, and today there would be no North Korea destabilizing the world. When dealing with dictatorial nut cakes the options are always the same. Kill them now, or kill them later (after the wreak decades of havoc and mayhem).

At the end of the day, Harry Truman had more balls than Ike did.


----------



## mojapitt

You folks here were a little chatty today. Good to see Dave show up.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> You folks here were a little chatty today. Good to see Dave show up.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't give us this BS-did you get the job or what?!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Right now, the plan is to start here April 9th


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for Bday wishes. I found another firefighter friend today who shares this March day as a birthday.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Right now, the plan is to start here April 9th
> 
> - Monte Pittman


OK, then…........

Congratulations!!!

(Can you tell I'm not big on suspense…......!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that's not very far away. That's fast.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not known for patience. Once the decision was made, it's time to go.


----------



## mojapitt

I want supper, but don't feel like leaving hotel. Not diddly for food here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I want supper, but don t feel like leaving hotel. Not diddly for food here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Order a pizza.

And while you're waiting, pick up a bottle of bourbon-you deserve it!


----------



## bandit571

While looking at that suitcase sized box this new twoer came in…Raidmax..Monster II

Congrats to Monte…..

Tried a wee bit of shop time tonight…









Will take a little clean up..but…










Glued up, and in the clamps…..will install maybe tomorrow….depending on Doctor visits…


----------



## mojapitt

Mexican restaurant won my business for the evening.


----------



## mojapitt

Front view of the hospital


----------



## HamS

been in the shop for a change. got to finish a cabinet I started three years ago. I finally unearthed the pieces and they were all together in one place. I tell you it is a miracle. I am still agonizing over which saw to purchase. I have been ready to place the order and then we find something else that says well …. 
I ordered a printer and it came today and was DOA. Amazon is shipping me another, but this is part of the frustration of buying online. 
I think it is Evan Williams time.


----------



## mojapitt

Supper


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is what another battalion chief posted on FB. This was our day.

Sunny, breezy, fifty, cloudy, windy, rainy, snowy, thirty, starry, today.


----------



## mojapitt

That jalapeno carried a big old can of whoopa__!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that is a good sized dollop of guacamole. Congrats on the job and making it on Charles' show.


----------



## Handtooler

WOW, Monty Looks like a wonderful Hospital, Maybe 300 bed. And, dinner looks scrpumptious. Did your bride accompany you? If so, what are her thoughts?


----------



## mojapitt

She couldn't come, so she was bummed. But she's thrilled to be moving out of South Dakota.


----------



## bandit571

Scotch & Tonic….just finished a big bowl of Chocolate Chip Mint Ice cream….kicking back for the evening…

hands were shaking just a tad…..compared to the other day. other day they were at 7 on the earthquake scale…today? maybe a 3…

Have to be on the road by 1300 tomorrow to make the appointment..weather allowing. May try to install the face frame in the morning.

Monte: Is that place just across the street? I almost ate there last year, while I was down there…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Scotch & Tonic….just finished a big bowl of Chocolate Chip Mint Ice cream….kicking back for the evening…
> 
> hands were shaking just a tad…..compared to the other day. other day they were at 7 on the earthquake scale…today? maybe a 3…
> 
> Have to be on the road by 1300 tomorrow to make the appointment..weather allowing. May try to install the face frame in the morning.
> 
> Monte: Is that place just across the street? I almost ate there last year, while I was down there…..
> 
> - bandit571


Yes


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Right now, the plan is to start here April 9th
> 
> - Monte Pittman


*HOT DAMN!!!* You got it… Oh, and good choice on dinner…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Congratulations Monte. Happy you found a great place to work. Will miss stopping and raiding your woodpile in the future though.

Hello Ham. Shop time is good for a person to forget about the rest of the world for awhile.

Bill the weather out this way is like that a lot. Where Monte is by the Black Hills is a weekly occurrence at least.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Congrats on the new job Monte!!

Had to take a break from woodworking and get the frame for my TS cabinet welded up. That done I started working on drill holes for the wheels, lifting casters and levelers. Got it square, wheels work correctly, lifting casters operate correctly and the thing moves as it should and stays put when lowered. Frankly I am beat, time for some supper and a shot of the Motherlands Finest vodka.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, you're welcome to raid the wood storage. Just need to let brother Martin know so he doesn't get trigger happy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, just watched Charles' Facebook clip, that makes you a celebrity too…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think it makes me look fat and bald


----------



## Festus56

I will be by there at least once before you move. Need to deliver the crib south of Rapid City. Maybe even this weekend or next week.


----------



## DIYaholic

*CONGRATULATIONS, Monte!!!*
On the new job & future relocation.
Oh heck….
That deserves another one….

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

You looked fine. I saw the last 30 seconds live and just watched the recording.


----------



## bandit571

Nah…....

been a busy day….about done. maytake a last look at the glue-up, to see how it is doing. Something about a couple of them pipe clamps…..they seem to get loose all by themselves…...

Monte: next time, wear a hat…..

And, IF you are driving back down that way in April, you two are always welcome to stop in.


----------



## bandit571

Dean: A little bit of history for you…..One of the items the crew of the HMS Hood was required to do, while getting cleared for action against KMS Bismark….they had to change into clean underwear…

been a long day….almost done with the Scotch & Tonic….


----------



## CFrye

Ham! Cricket! *DAVE!*
Congratulations, Monte!
Happy belated birthdays to Don, Bill, and Bill's fellow firefighter!
Taking Mom to see her cardiologist later this morning. Better be getting some shut eye.
Later, ya'll.


----------



## HamS

Mornin!


----------



## Gene01

Yay Monte! Now the fun begins. Looking forward to your house hunting reports.


----------



## rhybeka

> @Bandit that s how the gaming PCs come these days.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> So they have PC s just for playing games?
> 
> Whatever happened to playing Battleship…......?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


....kind of…. they're just different hardware wise from a 'regular' PC. Usually a video card with more RAM, more RAM on the motherboard, possibly a faster CPU chip…some of them are even water cooled and have their CPUs overclocked. </endgeekspeak>


----------



## rhybeka

Congrats Monte! I bet Leana is excited too! Now all the packing work begins - I don't envy you!

Went to Whit's last night after work to see if he could help me weld the front support holding piece back together of the Stanley 358. Appears it needs to be brazed? Luckily, his nephew was there who is a welder by trade and offered to fix it for me. I told him that would be wonderful since I wasn't seeing any spares of these on eBay. it looks like I'm going to need to clean off the surface rust again and get it painted. I sure wish it would warm up here! :\

I also worked a bit on the fireplace mantle. Got the second support/outside frame screwed together and ended up knocking one side off because it bowed in so terribly it showed about 1/8" of the plywood frame. I told Whit I was giving up for the night since I needed to get to the grocery store (the one by my place is a bit sketchy after dark and I was alone) and get home to the pups. He said he would take a look at it before I came back next week. I told him I just wanted to make sure I could - at worst - cut a new side piece that was wider if necessary. Went to the grocery store for some things, they chased a shoplifter while I was in produce (told you it was sketchy), and got myself out with only $27 damage.

One thing I've noticed, when the SO isn't with me, I'm more likely to be approached by the area panhandlers. I've been asked twice for bus fare in the past two days.


----------



## ssnvet

Good Morning Nubber Land!!! (said with enthusiasm like Robin Williams in the movie)

And CONGRATULATIONS Monte!!!

But I am seriously baffled… how on earth can you eat Mexican and chase it down with ice water. Hot Mexican food requires cold Mexican beer in my book… give an ice cold Pacifica a try next time.

I've got my entire little engineering crew working O.T. on Tuesday nights for the foreseeable future… so didn't get out of the salt mine until 6:15, but still managed to make some good progress on the planer set up.

It's supposed to start snowing at noon and go non-stop until late tomorrow morning, with 12" - 20" accumulation… Oh Joy! another spring Nor'easter. Good thing I didn't take the snow blower off the tractor last weekend when I used it to rig the planer down to the cellar and fortunately, the tire is still holding air.

We're pressing hard to finish up our warehouse conversion project at work (lucky me is the G.C.) and I was not so pleased to see the sheet rock mudders arguing and yelling at each other in Spanish for the first 45 min. of the work day, and then lounging around in the cafeteria for 1.5 hours at LT. If it was straight piece work I wouldn't give a rip how they wasted their time, but part of this job is to repair the crappy tape job done on the ceiling 5 years ago when we installed the sprinkler system (tape peeling off and hanging like chads on a FL ballot, due to the space not being warm enough when they mudded the first time around) and the prime sheet rock contractor (the mudders are subs) would only quote that part of the job time and materials…. so I'm a wee bit miffed, as we are over budget on the repair work.

Then I get an e-mail from the electrician wondering when he's going to get the rest of his money… Uh… hello! We've paid every invoice in full, so if you want money, get off your dead arse and do some book keeping and send us another invoice.

And then I get the called into the middle of a tiff between the gas contractor (that plumbed the LPG lines to the new…BIG… Modine heaters) and the Propane company (that set the new 1,000 gal tank and services our energy contract) over a code interpretation about whether the individual regulators at each heater can be in the attic, or whether they need to be accessible next to the heaters (they are currently in the attic). Apparently they think that because I'm a licensed engineer I'm somehow qualified to interpret their industry codes and assume the liability for the project….. NOT! Sit down and figure it out children… We've paid both of your contracts in full, the code guy tagged the gas main already, and there's not way I'm getting stuck in middle of this debate.

But on the more interesting technical side… apparently 2 psi gas systems are only used in big commercial systems with each heater getting it's own regulator and these systems can be tricky to balance… who knew? We opted to go with the LPG lines in the attic, because we've had several accidents where inattentive fork lift operators took out gas lines…. that get's exciting! But it sure seems like the regulators need to be accessible, so the installer is going to put a plywood access cover beneath each one.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...Morning Ham. Snow is coming down over here…who sent it? Will gladly send it back.

Boss wants to go to the store this morning…..then back home..then drive to the Doctor's office 40 miles west of here…Gotta love March weather in Ohio….54 yesterday, snow storm today….sheesh.

Had to do a complete shut-down, scan, disc check this morning….ACER was trying to lock up. Face frame is out of the clamps….fun is now to install it…..will see how the remains of the day go…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine out for the third day in a row. I like it. In the teens now but warming up to the mid 30's. Maybe up to the 40's by Thursday.

Spent most of yesterday setting the crib up in each configuration and taking pictures. Have a folder of over 100 pictures of the build and finished product.

Really should be a two person job but made some setup blocks to hold parts until I got the bolts in. I am real happy with the way it turned out. One of my best finish jobs to date. If i ever do another one I will use Charles technique for holding the cross dowel nuts in place.

Need to decide when to deliver it now. Hoping for really nice weather from here to SD because I have to haul io my pickup flatbed. Really do not want to have to pull the enclosed toy hauler if not needed.


----------



## Gene01

Changing blades on the Dewalt planer. Got a nick from the first blade out of the box. Bled a bit. 
Getting set up for the next rifle box. Starting from the rough lumber stage. This one will be olive wood. 
It's 37 degrees now. Clear skies. No wind. Headed for 65. Spring is creeping up. Supposed to be 71 tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## rhybeka

sounds like you are all enjoying your days 

and here I am hoping to just go home to no mess on the carpet from Lily. #itsthelittlethings


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean: A little bit of history for you…..One of the items the crew of the HMS Hood was required to do, while getting cleared for action against KMS Bismark….they had to change into clean underwear…
> 
> ...
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks, Bandit-interesting piece of history!

By the way, where did you read that? I'd be interested in reading the book, if that's where you found it.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is about over….all that white stuff on the ground is gone….but NOT the 21 mph wind…..after bit, we have to head west…right into the wind, of course. Still trying to flurry outside….

Maybe when I get back home, I may sneak off to the shop for a little while….


----------



## bandit571

When they were doing an interview with Ted Briggs…...one of the three survivors from the HMS Hood….

It was found out that the 15" shell for the Bismark's 5th salvo hit right aft of the "Admiral's Suite/Day Office, then hit the #3 turret's magazine…..112 tons of Cordite make one loud boom….blew the turret up and over the side of the ship. Stern sank instantly. #4 turret fell out on the way down, tearing what was left of the stern apart…

IF the Hood hadn't been sent out to chase the Bismark, she was scheduled to go for a refit. And get the decks armour upgraded…...Hood was never supposed to take on a Battleship….About the same as the three battlecruisers at Jutland…..


----------



## mojapitt

Having a sweet tea in Richmond waiting for the plane. It will take some getting used to. I like more tea than sugar.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Picked up 8 sheets of MDO and 120 bf of poplar. Now I gotta build some bookcases.
Got home to find that Sean had let the chickens out the other day. Cindy opened the door so they could go back in at night, but the wind blew it shut. Next morning we had 2 chickens instead of 7. I'm not real happy with anybody in the household. Cindy keeps blaming it on the foxes, but if the chickens are in the coop the foxes can't get them. Either way I'm going fox hunting soon.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Congrats Monte, caught you and Charles on the rerun!

Matt, I would not want to be in that environment when the fork hits the gas…

Bill, what's the bounty on a fox hide?


----------



## mojapitt

If I caused the disappearance of most of my wife's chickens, we probably wouldn't be moving together. Just saying.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the morning, All!

Well, it's getting cloudy here, and supposed to rain tonight. Mid 40's now, and lower 50's for highs. Supposed to be in the lower 60's this weekend…......

Moon report: waning gibbous, 66% surface illumination.

Finished my roadwork earlier, and have some laundry to put away. Otherwise kind of a quiet day today. I'm mentally building a watch box, and need to find one more watch pillow. May call around to a few jewelry stores to see if they have any lying around.

Bill, 8:41 first mile today. My best time since re-starting running again. (That's the second time in as many weeks that I've said that)

Becky, thanks for the geekspeak. (I think….!) I actually followed everything you said, until we got to the "overclock" part. Lost me somewhere around Albuquerque with that one. (Then again, you know how out of the loop I am these days….....)

Bandit, thanks for that story about HMS Hood. I knew most of it, but you provided some details I didn't know. I do know that Admiral Holland was desperately trying to close the distance with KMS Bismarck due to his concerns about Hood holding up against plunging fire. Exploding powder magazines were a real concern with heavy cruisers and battleships.

Which is why USN heavy cruisers and battleships had teak decking over their magazines. The teak was holystoned everyday to bleach it white to keep the magazines cool in the hot weather.

Well, probably should get this day started…......!


----------



## ssnvet

Ahhh… the Mighty Hood! Sunk in 3 minutes with only 3 survivors…. a staggering defeat for the Brits. But they got their revenge 3 days later.



> Either way I'm going fox hunting soon.
> - firefighterontheside


Don't forget your bugle, red jacket and black riding helm… and of course.. your horse :^p

Or you could just buy a trap.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, I would not want to be in that environment when the fork hits the gas…
> 
> - MikeinSTL


You've never see that crew move so fast as they bailed out of the building… fortunately, the supervisor had the presence of mind to shut the valve cutting off gas to that building on his way out the door.

We actually had to pull one guys fork truck card after he took out the same Modene heater twice. Last time I saw him behind the wheel he had dumped an entire lift of 2×4s in the back lot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Ahhh… the Mighty Hood! Sunk in 3 minutes with only 3 survivors…. a staggering defeat for the Brits. But they got their revenge 3 days later.
> 
> Either way I'm going fox hunting soon.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Don t forget your bugle, red jacket and black riding helm… and of course.. your horse :^p
> 
> Or you could just buy a trap.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


A trap is still a possibility.


----------



## mojapitt

> A trap is still a possibility.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, one word, "Napalm"


----------



## Mean_Dean

"I love the smell of Napalm in the morning…."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Napalm will be plan C.


----------



## Gene01

Not many foxes in these parts. But coyotes like chickens, too. And lambs, and little dogs, and cats. Rarely roadrunners though.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty will be MIA for a few days working out a problem with his internet


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-I feel your pain about the loss of a good chunk of your flock. We've lost three of our original 10, but only one at a time. We have two chickens that are escape artists, so we put a roof over the coop and that worked until this weekend. We had some high winds blow through that tossed the roof off of the coop and into our neighbor's yard. One of the escape artists was prancing around our yard again, happy to free even if only for a few hours. The roof's back in place and secured with clamps now.


----------



## Festus56

> Marty will be MIA for a few days working out a problem with his internet
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Was wondering where he was. Thought about sending him a txt and see if he tried to burn another woodpile.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, pipe clamps, C-clamps, F-clamps¿ What works best on chicken coops?


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure if it was the stress, lack of sleep or one decent meal in 3 days,but I seem to have caught a cold.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> @Bandit that s how the gaming PCs come these days.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> So they have PC s just for playing games?
> 
> Whatever happened to playing Battleship…......?
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> ....kind of…. they re just different hardware wise from a regular PC. Usually a video card with more RAM, more RAM on the motherboard, possibly a faster CPU chip…some of them are even water cooled and have their CPUs overclocked.
> 
> - rhybeka


That's not even the half of it. Multiple video cards ganged together, multi HDMI outputs, separate cooling fans, banked power supplies, hi fi audio sound cards, ganged processors, huge RAID storage systems…my geek is getting away from me. <grin>


----------



## ssnvet

> Not sure if it was the stress, lack of sleep or one decent meal in 3 days,but I seem to have caught a cold.
> - Monte Pittman


All of the above Monte… one trip to the Docs will wipe out all the economy from your self deprivation.

You either start taking care of yourself or we'll have to tattle to Leana about you :^D

Mike…. I see you are embracing your inner geek… I thought I knew all about building hot rod computers, but you just expanded my vocabulary


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-C clamps are in the first phase of testing now.


----------



## DonBroussard

Duplicate post.


----------



## bandit571

Doctor visit: Having a scan scheduled for the head….Plavix may have started a bleeder in there….

"Well, they scanned his head..didn't find anything inside…" ( before anyone tells it..LOL)

Trying to find a little motivation to do a bit of woodworking…..


----------



## bandit571

Dean: The Captain of the HMS Prince of Wales was the only captain that ship ever had….and he went down with it, went it was sunk by the IJN. HMS POW was hit by both the Schwerekruizer Prinz Eugen and the Bismark….they later found a dud 15" shell below the waterline…..

In the Movie "Sink the Bismark" the Captain of the Prince of Wales was played by her old Gunnery Officer…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Napalm will be plan C.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What's with all this [email protected]$$ed stuff-a hundred megaton nuclear blast should take care of the problem…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Napalm will be plan C.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> What s with all this [email protected]$$ed stuff-a hundred megaton nuclear blast should take care of the problem…..
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'd prefer to not be vaporized…..
I'm in the blast zone.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Harbor Freight has their 20 oz, HVLP gravity feed gun on sale for $9.90. Anybody ever used it? Is it any good for water based poly?


----------



## Festus56

> Harbor Freight has their 20 oz, HVLP gravity feed gun on sale for $9.90. Anybody ever used it? Is it any good for water based poly?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I think that is the same as mine if it is purple. I have 2 of them. A little water base poly but have shot several gallons of lacquer and regular polyurethane. They work great for me. Better than my old $150.00 siphon feed guns.


----------



## bandit571

Might as well give it a try….getting bored sitting around…will see IF I can install the face frame….beginning to think even Randy works faster than I am right now….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah Festus, it's the purple gun. For under 10 bucks, it's almost a no brainer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Napalm will be plan C.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> What s with all this [email protected]$$ed stuff-a hundred megaton nuclear blast should take care of the problem…..
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'm gonna start out with a .30-30 and see where that gets me.


----------



## rhybeka

> @Bandit that s how the gaming PCs come these days.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> So they have PC s just for playing games?
> 
> Whatever happened to playing Battleship…......?
> 
> - MeanDean
> 
> ....kind of…. they re just different hardware wise from a regular PC. Usually a video card with more RAM, more RAM on the motherboard, possibly a faster CPU chip…some of them are even water cooled and have their CPUs overclocked.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> That s not even the half of it. Multiple video cards ganged together, multi HDMI outputs, separate cooling fans, banked power supplies, hi fi audio sound cards, ganged processors, huge RAID storage systems…my geek is getting away from me.
> 
> - Mikein_STL


Lol I try to keep it simple and high level… another reason I went back to console gaming! I do miss playing WoW occasionally tho.

Found out one of the guys here at LJs refurbed the same miter box I have and blogged it…so I found some gumption and I'm tearing it allll down again instead of just to the base and will get it all soaking in rust remover here soon. Some of the bolts are rusted tight


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill you might want to check with the local conservation office to see the legality in killing fox.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Missouri conservation law is pretty lenient on nuisance kills. Especially if it affects food supply or business.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean: The Captain of the HMS Prince of Wales was the only captain that ship ever had….and he went down with it, went it was sunk by the IJN. HMS POW was hit by both the Schwerekruizer Prinz Eugen and the Bismark….they later found a dud 15" shell below the waterline…..
> 
> In the Movie "Sink the Bismark" the Captain of the Prince of Wales was played by her old Gunnery Officer…
> 
> - bandit571


Interesting stuff, Bandit.

Prince of Wales scored two 14" projectile hits on Bismarck, which ultimately lead to her sinking.

One projectile hit was a through-and-through hit on Bismarck's bow, which allowed the heavy seas to enter, drawing Bismarck down by the bow, and slowing her.

The projectile didn't detonate, because it was an armor-piercing projectile, fused to detonate after penetrating armor plating. The fuses are inserted into the base of the projectile, and sense deceleration. If the projectile doesn't decelerate at a certain rate, the fuse won't detonate the bursting charge.

The second large-caliber hit was scored amidships below the waterline, causing Bismarck to lose valuable fuel oil. Admiral Lutjens decided not to top off Bismarck's fuel tanks before breaking out into the Atlantic, which turned out to be a costly-very costly-mistake.

These two hits by Prince of Wales, slowed Bismarck enough so that she couldn't get under air cover before the RN caught her.


----------



## mojapitt

My plane for Rapid City is supposed to leave in 5. Problem is, I am still in the plane from Richmond sitting on the Tarmac waiting to be cleared to dock and get off. Ugh


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did some checking. Like Mike said and as long as it isn't an endangered species. According to my dads game cam they are NOT endangered around here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> According to my dads game cam they are NOT endangered around here.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds like one of them is now…......!


----------



## bandit571

Actually P.O.WW. scored another hit….more or less destroyed the catapult for Bismark's Seaplane….they were going to send the ship's log, all the mail from the crew….they had to later just push the plane overboard…

One of the cruisers did score ONE torpedo hit…..came in at deck level…rather than the side of the ship, which was being scuttled by her own crew at the time. Ship was rolling over when the torpedo hit….


----------



## bandit571

Face frame has been installed…..boards for a top have been cut to size….think that will do it for today…shaking like a bed in a cheap motel room….that you drop quarters into a box…..time to stop.

Film of the woodworking in a bit…but NOT of the Motel bed…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Either way I'm going fox hunting soon.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'll saddle the horses and git the trumpet, put yer black boots on we're fixin' to have a fox killin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like I will be sitting in the Dallas airport till 10:00 tomorrow morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Harbor Freight has their 20 oz, HVLP gravity feed gun on sale for $9.90. Anybody ever used it? Is it any good for water based poly?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Yep, it works good on water based poly and Charles swears by them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeah, I snuck thru and now I'm gone again… Monte that sucks, git a nap…..


----------



## mojapitt

They never really said what caused the delay. Next flight is tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

They offered to help me get a hotel room that I have to pay for.

I have not said anything naughty…....yet


----------



## Mean_Dean

> They never really said what caused the delay. Next flight is tomorrow.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, if they knew you had a connecting flight, then this is their responsibility. Make them get you a hotel room for the night.


----------



## 000

> "Well, they scanned his head..didn t find anything inside…" ( before anyone tells it..LOL)
> 
> - bandit571


I heard they found one cell….It was a single sketchup cell….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte….whatcha doin' now?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I have to fly thru Dallas on my way to Vancouver next week…....maybe I'll see ya.


----------



## mojapitt

I am sitting on my butt at airport. I am not spending $175 (discounted) for a hotel room when it wasn't my fault.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have you seen that movie with Tom Hanks where he lives in the airport?


----------



## mojapitt

I never saw it, but I remember the trailer


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Installed….had to trim the case's feet, though..









To match the stiles…..high tech cutter was used..









And match the case's sides to the edges of the face frame..









Then cut a 1×8 down to rough out a top..









had a bit leftover from the 1×8 x 8' plank..









Maybe tomorrow, I can get the top jointed, and glued up…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ /flop/ I was somewhat productive as well. Got the piece of wood Marty gave me a while back cut up for two mallet heads, disassembled the miter saw base some more and found there's actually already been repairs made (found two weld marks under gunk I cleaned off), and a few more places that hold broken/rusted in screws.


----------



## mojapitt

Airport chairs are not quite like a Lazy-boy


----------



## mojapitt

Only 13-1/2 hours to go.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I think I have to fly thru Dallas on my way to Vancouver next week…....maybe I'll see ya.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Vancouver, B.C. or Vancouver, WA?

If it's Vancouver, WA, I live close to there, and can meet you for lunch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to BC, Dean. We considered flying into Seattle and driving from there, but it was very inconvenient and didn't save us any money.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to match one of these fancy bits to the 3/8" forstner bit..









Close but no cigar…I had a pilot hole bit set up..








And thought I'd use this drill for the counterbores..










Finally got out the "Index" 









Found a 6/16" bit…..some of the others in the index were a bit….BIG..









The one on the left is a 22/16" Craftsman.

Was a bit dull…had to chuck the forstner bit into the electric drill and finish the last few holes..









Joints came out better than I thought….









Will need a bit of clean up…


----------



## 000

deleted


----------



## mojapitt

In the lounge where you're supposed to relax, the intercom is set about 130 decibels. On the concourse you can't hear it over the crowd.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> In the lounge where you re supposed to relax, the intercom is set about 130 decibels. On the concourse you can t hear it over the crowd.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


In Iraq we would have a huge explosion. 30 minutes later the big box squawks an announcement, "controlled detonation at 1230 hours." Yeah thanks for that important announcement at 1300.

LOL


----------



## mudflap4869

Sat up on the side of the bed. The clock said 4:30 AM. My mouth was as dry as popcorn.
1 iced tea and 66 posts later, I just might take my fat azz back to bed.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers. It's a beautiful morning in the DFW airport.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Wow Monte , did you find out what happened ?


----------



## mojapitt

For some reason, there was another plane allowed to dock at our gate and we had to wait until a gate opened up before we could dock. Fun stuff.


----------



## CharlesNeil

So when do you fly out, ? 
I didnt realize you had to go to Dallas to get to SD, amazing


----------



## Gene01

Monte's gonna be one tired boy when he gets home. Hope you can sleep on the plane. Are you still employed at your old job? Or can you relax when you get home?


----------



## mojapitt

I am at old job for 3 more weeks. Busy time ahead.


----------



## mojapitt

It's sure easy to spend a lot of money while sitting around an airport.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Oh yea Monte, food is out of sight, 
Bet a good home cooked meal and your own bed will be a welcome sight .


----------



## CharlesNeil

As to the Harbor Freight spray gun, 
They work pretty well , just be sure the air volume knob,which is located on the bottom of the handle is turning, had several where they seemed very hard to turn or were seized .


----------



## mojapitt

Down to 3-1/2 hours till boarding.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….have to go get the taxes done this morning….looked out the window, two fat Liar Birds were hopping around…in the snow. First Robins have shown up….


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like Randy and Matt are not having a good weather day.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> In Iraq we would have a huge explosion. 30 minutes later the big box squawks an announcement, "controlled detonation at 1230 hours." Yeah thanks for that important announcement at 1300.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


When I was in Iraq, one day I stepped out of my conex at FOB Marez. Just as I did there was a big explosion. I had a fancy coffee cup I had bought, the cup exploded! I hit the ground as my fellow soldiers walked over from the bunker laughing at me. I asked "whats so funny"? They said "Sarge, that was a controlled det". I still had the cup finger ring on my finger and cussing every word about they blew up my coffee cup. One soldier stated, "look at it this way Sarge, what if the metal hit about three inches further back, it would have been your hand".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Fox hunting soon. Didn't see anything last night. Then bookcases.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, this would work for hunting foxes.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Since Bandit and Dean are improving our education with military history I will throw this one in the mix since it is one of my favorite, "well, ain't that the darnedest thing" stories.

In Citizen Soldiers Steven Ambrose relates the following. A B-24 crew had been shot down. After a successful crash landing they were first captured by the Germans. After a while the Germans decided that they were actually loosing the war so they turned their weapons over to the American airmen. The bomber crew then marched the Germans back to Allied lines where they got credit for being the only bomber crew to ever capture an infantry unit.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Looks like Randy and Matt are not having a good weather day.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The Nor'easter veered east and only dumped about 4", so far….
Only an additional inch is expected….
Not at all what it was cracked up to be!!!


----------



## mojapitt

News media always hopes for the "storm of the century" Randy. Sells advertising.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monte- Where are you going to get your beetle-kill pine in Virginia?


----------



## mojapitt

Down the road I may fly home and bring some. But in the beginning I will just occasionally annoy Charles in his shop.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Already above 30° here early. Should be another nice day.

Planning on delivering the crib to SD tomorrow. Should be nice couple days for a road trip.


----------



## mojapitt

As I get on plane to Rapid City, my favorite flying video


----------



## mojapitt

Mark I may be home by then.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark I may be home by then.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hope you find a plane to SD by then. Will probably stop by either tomorrow evening or Friday morning. Have to see how our day goes.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Nor'easter dumped just under a foot of heavy wet stuff… lot's of tree branches down… phone lines sagging under the weight to ~6 ft. off the ground… bushes splayed out flat… small trees bent low to the ground.

Lost power about 2:30 a.m. Tractor snow blower blew the shoot off like a rocket twice from the force of that heavy snow (attachment mechanism is worn). Low range, low gear, FWD, hand throttle set at 2,200 rpm…. big bubbles-no troubles… just takes a long time. Snow plow hadn't touched the road yet… not a single pass.

Dragged the generator out of the barn and it wouldn't start… 20 min. and half a dozen shots of starter fluid later, we have power … but could no longer feel my fingers.

Sh!#, shower, shave and off to work… only to encounter a 2 ft. berm of heavy slushy snow at the end of the drive.

Drive to work slow but uneventful… Lovin' livin' in Maine today …. NOT!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> As to the Harbor Freight spray gun,
> They work pretty well , just be sure the air volume knob,which is located on the bottom of the handle is turning, had several where they seemed very hard to turn or were seized .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Thanks Charles. I'll make sure I twist it and play with it before I drop a 10 on it.


----------



## bandit571

Taxes are done, light bill paid….getting little "Snow Bursts" then they go away without a trace…..now, IF that dang March breeze would just go away as well….

Lunch is done…..Cheese Steak Hoagie….

Let's see…nap, or plane a few boards? Hmmm….What would Norm do?


----------



## ssnvet

I hate the way your fingers feel when they thaw out after a mild frost bite…


----------



## ssnvet

there's a road in here somewhere…










Bunny hutch survived… not so sure about the tree. Mother Nature has selected which trees are pre-destined to be next years fire wood..


----------



## Gene01

It's 72* here, Matt. Just sayin'.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ well I had an eventful morning with only less than a 1/2" of snow and black ice. I hit a patch of ice and lost it on our beltway going to work. Luckily nobody or no thing was hurt in the process of me crossing a few lanes and ending up on the far side of a wet 'ditch'. Between the roadside assistance and the police it took 4+ hours to get me out. but some very nice EMS/Firefighters and roadside assistance folks came to check on me. The CPD officers were good to me as well and brought me a coffee the second time they visited.


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Becky. Glad you escaped with no bumps, cuts or breaks. Scary stuff. You're a lucky lady.


----------



## bandit571

Meh…women drivers…LOL…glad you made out without too much damage to anything….

Tried to flatten one of the boards for the case's top….did not go well…had to stop, headache….may need a nap.

CT Scan tomorrow afternoon…paperwork for the VA arrived in the mail…need to call their office for an appointment…

May try later…with a much smaller plane…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Geeze Becky… sounds kind of excitin' in a life threatenen' sort a way. Glad my Brothers of the Big, Red, Truck were nice to ya.

Well, after a week of looking I still have not been able to find a complete fuel rack assembly for my 25 year old truck. Anybody got an extra for a 94 Ford F-250 with the 5.8 liter? And amazing amazing, the F250 X5.8 and the Bronco X 5.8 use different fuel racks… What genius thought that up?

Matt, the snow looks like fun but down here in GA/TN I am getting ready for the first lawn mower ride of the season. But Chattanooga's coldest record Easter was April 1, 1923 at 26 degrees so it ain't over here yet either.

Anyway, off to this place http://falconrest.com/index.html for the weekend. The Empress of the Galaxy knows I have something planned but not where. All she knows is that she has to take her new camera to play with. Unfortunately, it looks like it may be cold and rainy on Saturday.


----------



## mojapitt

I am on the ground in Rapid City. Happiness abounds.


----------



## Gene01

> I am on the ground in Rapid City. Happiness abounds.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Welcome home…almost. For a few weeks, anyway.


----------



## Festus56

> I am on the ground in Rapid City. Happiness abounds.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Almost could have rented a car and made better time. Just saying !

Glad you made the slide Beka. Lucky no injuries or damage just maybe a shorter work day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have to go to Atlanta next week. After hearing Monty's horror story, I think I'll drive the 12 hours.


----------



## mojapitt

Another possible Northeastern next Monday


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I have to go to Atlanta next week. After hearing Monty s horror story, I think I ll drive the 12 hours.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


The traffic in Atlanta is not the problem.

The problem is the furniture in the road. I have seen tables, filing cabinets, chairs, couches, you name it.

And if you get on 285 and drive one full loop around Atlanta in either direction and can't find a ladder beside the road, I will take you to big orange and buy you one.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Mark, I thought about that. 26 hours from the airport in Richmond


----------



## UncleBuck

hi all just joined up this week this sounds like a fum place to hang out hope it ok. have a log to lumber to furniture small business part time . thanks for letting me hang.


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Buck


----------



## KelvinGrove

Here Buck, Have a beer!


----------



## mojapitt

I was hoping it would all be gone when I returned


----------



## bandit571

I WAS going to go and take a nap, but…









These two beat me to it.
As for that plane work…









Switched to a slightly smaller plane..









How much smaller?









Just the basic set…Jointer, Jack, and Smoother….just so a panel can be glued up..









Let this sit until tomorrow…and get MY nap spot back from two brat-pups.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you guys remember what "factory edge" used to mean? Right, it meant straight. I've got new plywood with factory edge that almost 1/8" out of straight. The other side has the opposite curve. It's ridiculous. Wastes a whole bunch of my time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome uncle Buck. It IS a nice place to hang out.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte is finally home
Thank God 
Been worried about him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody have an 8' track saw system?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm done breaking down plywood with the circular saw and tablesaw.


----------



## mojapitt

Forgot to post picture of my turn off


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is 5 foot. Never got it out of the box yet.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I have an 8' one. Come get it. Better yet, bring that plywood.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The traffic in Atlanta is not the problem.
> 
> The problem is the furniture in the road. I have seen tables, filing cabinets, chairs, couches, you name it.
> 
> And if you get on 285 and drive one full loop around Atlanta in either direction and can t find a ladder beside the road, I will take you to big orange and buy you one.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


My brother lost a car battery from the back of his truck on 285 once and had no idea where or how he lost it. Yes, the tailgate was up making it all the more puzzling. He knew it was there as he accelerated on the on ramp and saw it was gone at the light at the end of the off ramp.


----------



## Gene01

> The traffic in Atlanta is not the problem.
> 
> The problem is the furniture in the road. I have seen tables, filing cabinets, chairs, couches, you name it.
> 
> And if you get on 285 and drive one full loop around Atlanta in either direction and can t find a ladder beside the road, I will take you to big orange and buy you one.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> My brother lost a car battery from the back of his truck on 285 once and had no idea where or how he lost it. Yes, the tailgate was up making it all the more puzzling. He knew it was there as he accelerated on the on ramp and saw it was gone at the light at the end of the off ramp.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yikes. Aliens?


----------



## bigblockyeti

No telling, 285 is either a parking lot or 90+mph with no shortage of crazy drivers.


----------



## bandit571

Ah..like I-270 around Columbus, OH…..ask Beka about them frogs…..5 lane changes per mile, at the minimum…sometimes in the 1/4 mile…change 3 lanes to get on an exit ramp…@ 70 mph….


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, is this from you?


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, I am one of those guys who has lost a ladder out of my truck. I bought it at Menards. It was gone when I got home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Duplicate


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I have an 8 one. Come get it. Better yet, bring that plywood.
> 
> - Gene Howe


If it's a festool I may come and get I it, otherwise just a recommendation would be good.


----------



## mudflap4869

Yo Buck, Welcome to the nut ward. Now just drag up a keg of nails and we will help chew on them. Be warned, boots are sometimes required.


----------



## ssnvet

Got power back at 4 pm, so only 14 hours without.

The snow on the trees fell on my nicely plowed road today, so I figured I better fire up the tractor and blade it off with the bucket b4 is frezes tonight. Dug out the mail boxes and plowed the widow across the street. I always do it in memory of her late husband, who helped my wife years ago when she really needed it.

Picked up a 220v 20 amp plug and enough 3-wire cable to wire up the planer. Unfortunatly, it has to share 220v outlet with my table saw as there's no room in the sub panel for another breaker.










I may get to test it out tonight, if I can stay awake…Fingers crossed, hoping that it's not a sniper. That's the whole reason I'm doing this… I'm sick of snipe.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top of the afternoon, All!

Busy morning again…..

Glad I didn't have a run scheduled for this morning, as it's still wild and wooly out there. Strong winds blowing my palm tree around, and rain. It's warm though, mid 50's right now. Really hoping for no wind tomorrow morning…...

Moon report: waning gibbous, 56% surface illumination.

Monte, I'm glad you're finally back home! Did you get any sleep at the airport?

Becky, sorry to hear of your mishap. We Oregonians know how to handle that stuff though-when it gets that bad, we stay home…....

Yeti, how the h*ll do you lose a car battery out the back of a truck?! It's not like it's gonna fly out the back, going down the road!

Bill, Festool probably has one. Probably need a second mortgage on the house to get one, though…..

The rest of you guys crack me up! You'd never make it here in the big city. There's only one way into Portland from the Westside-Sunset Highway. Once you pass under the Sylvan overpass, and you're in the wrong lane, you can forget getting to work on time…... You could be in an Abrams tank, run over 15 cars, and they still wouldn't let you change lanes. That's presuming of course that you're moving….... I've seen traffic move faster at the mall parking lot on Christmas Eve.

It's so bad, that if someone even attempts a lane change, it'll probably cause an accident. So ODOT has tow trucks stationed strategically to remove the wrecks during rush hour, so as not to impede the efficient flow of the parking lot Sunset Highway is at rush hour. Did I mention rush hour lasts all day, everyday?

Quite naturally, people take advantage of all the free time they have sitting in traffic-people eating breakfast, people making phone calls (can't legally use a handset while driving, but that doesn't even slow them down…..), Ladies applying makeup with the rearview mirror, people playing video games on their laptops.

Fire/police/ambulance don't even bother using Sunset Highway to get into Portland-they take alternate routes to get to the hospitals. If they ever did get stuck on Sunset Highway, it'd be faster to throw the patient over their shoulders and walk to the hospital.

Of course, we haven't even talked about I-5 at rush hour…......

Monte's probably glad he didn't mover here, after all…......!

Well, I'm hoping I have something to eat for lunch…....!


----------



## 000

> I may get to test it out tonight, if I can stay awake…Fingers crossed, hoping that it s not a sniper. That s the whole reason I m doing this… I m sick of snipe.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Should deliver snipe free boards. 
I have the same machine and it works great. 
With the new knifes your going to love it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, that plug doesn't look right, for a 220V plug. That upper blade on the right should be vertical.


----------



## mojapitt

That's the same 220 plug on my planer


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Matt, that plug doesn t look right, for a 220V plug. That upper blade on the right should be vertical.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I believe that would be a 20 amp, 120 volt that you describe Dean.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Anybody have an 8' track saw system?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Here is what I use.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3882


----------



## bandit571

I usually just snap a line..









Blue chalk will just brush right off….red will stay there, forever ( unless you split the line..)










Old habit…from me Carpenter days….


----------



## ssnvet

I think I deserve this one


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Matt, that plug doesn t look right, for a 220V plug. That upper blade on the right should be vertical.
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> I believe that would be a 20 amp, 120 volt that you describe Dean.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Here's the 220V plug, as I have.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just doing a drive by, I'm getting pretty good at this phone posting thing


----------



## mojapitt

Since you learned a new skill Marty, better go drink one of Randys cold ones.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy drinks that high dollar Michelob stuff


----------



## boxcarmarty

I still prefer my laptop on wifi


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy drinks that high dollar Michelob stuff
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I switched….
Shock Top Belgian White….
Imported from St. Louis, MO.


----------



## mojapitt

This is the Wi-Fi we have. Unlimited data for $20/month


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you could visit Bill and take home all you want.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Randy drinks that high dollar Michelob stuff
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I switched….
> Shock Top Belgian White….
> Imported from St. Louis, MO.
> 
> - DIYaholic


It's OK, but I prefer Blue Moon.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, you could visit Bill and take home all you want.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm thinkin' Bill should deliver the beer, err…. visit me!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll bring you the Scottish ale I bought the other day. It tastes like liquid smoke.


----------



## Festus56

That sounds nasty Bill. Think I will stay with Amberbock.


----------



## ssnvet

Dean… I think my plug is 15 amp 240 v and yours is 20 amp 240 v


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean… I think my plug is 15 amp 240 v and yours is 20 amp 240 v
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That could be.

I wonder why the difference?

(A 110V plug is the same, regardless of the current draw of the device it services.)


----------



## DIYaholic

> (A 110V plug is the same, regardless of the current draw of the device it services.)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Actually there is a difference between 15 amp & 20 amp receptacles.



















A 15amp plug will work/fit in a 20amp receptacle….
A 20amp plug will NOT work/fit in a 15amp receptacle.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks for the info, Randy.

But that 15 amp outlet looks like a 110V outlet.

On Matt's plug, his upper blades were horizontal.

But I see your point-a 20 amp 220V device would overload a 15 amp circuit, thus explaining the different plug.

Edited:

Oh h*ll, you were quoting my post about 110V circuits, which is why you showed a 110V outlet. My bad….....

(Hey, it'll happen to you too when you get to be my age…......!)


----------



## DIYaholic

Both receptacles are 110V….
the plug is a 110volt 20amp….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers. Gotta work one whole day before 3 day weekend.

Hopefully everyone has a good one.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning Monte, et all.

bought a small bottle of Jack last night since I happened to be at the grocery store with a friend. Didn't crack it though. SO got home safely from Denver. Learned there will probably be more trips in her future. Can't say this makes me happy but it'll be a new normal. Otherwise, all good. TGIF!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just came in from a fox hunt. It was a hunt and not a shoot.
I'll be running the sawmill all morning. Guy from work brought out a bunch of logs. He's coming to help too.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like a good day already Bill


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, is that At&t thing you've got there uverse or a cell based hotspot?


----------



## mojapitt

To you tractor guys, are either of these solid units?

John Deere 750 4×4 w/ 60" finish mower 5800.00

Kubota BX2360 4×4 Hydro Loader and Mower NICE 11500.00


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, it's from AT&T, so I am assuming cell based.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Monte, is that At&t thing you ve got there uverse or a cell based hotspot?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


We use the same kind of thing except from Verizon and ours is cell based. The down side is that you only get 10 gig at 4G and then it throttles you back to 3G for the rest of the month. Netflix burns that down pretty quick.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
I would go with the John Deere just because of service after the sale. You can still get parts for a 70+ yr old John Deere from the dealer. I don't know about the Kubota. 40 yrs ago the small John Deeres were made by Kubota.
I think since then that has changed.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Monte, is that At&t thing you ve got there uverse or a cell based hotspot?
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> We use the same kind of thing except from Verizon and ours is cell based. The down side is that you only get 10 gig at 4G and then it throttles you back to 3G for the rest of the month. Netflix burns that down pretty quick.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho nubbers… and…..

HAPPY FRIDAY:









Who was that man in the orange cape running through the electrical aisle to rescue us from our plug dilemna?

Our maintenance department has a 6' tool chest of drawers that is half filled with these plugs and they have to have at least twenty different types and sizes. What I've discovered is that two types may "look" the same and have the same blade orientation, but the blade size and spacing can be slightly different. 20 amp 220 v and 20 amp 110 v look the same, but I suspect they're not compatible. All the newer looking plugs have a NEMA code molded into them, so you can make sure you're not mixing apples and oranges… and creating blue smoke in the process.

My youngest daughter is having a gaggle of teenage girls over for a birthday sleepover party, so I'm beatin' feet and heading to north-west NH, right on the CT river (i.e. the VT border) to visit a buddy of mine and do some sledding (New England speak for snowmobiling). Maybe we'll see the man in the orange cape…


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## boxcarmarty

*I'M BACK!!!* I got my wifi back up and runnin', and carrying a faster service up to 100 mb/s, WooHoo!!! Matt, we're gonna need another happy dance…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is Randy sticking his finger in the outlets again???


----------



## ssnvet

> WooHoo!!! Matt, we re gonna need another happy dance…..
> - boxcarmarty


Your wish is my command…. here's to 100 mbs (I thought you needed fiber to get that kind of speed).


----------



## boxcarmarty

> To you tractor guys, are either of these solid units?
> 
> John Deere 750 4×4 w/ 60" finish mower 5800.00
> 
> Kubota BX2360 4×4 Hydro Loader and Mower NICE 11500.00
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, both tractors are good ones, the Kubota has the front bucket which is a nessesity. You can figure on spending a big chunk to put a front loader on the JD. Make sure you get one big enough to do what you need it to do. Kubota does offer parts and service for their older models, at least they do here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I haven't checked my speed yet, but supposedly I can git it thru cable too. I know I was downloading at 35 mb/s previously, and that was good enough fer me…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bigblockyeti

> Monte, is that At&t thing you ve got there uverse or a cell based hotspot?
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> We use the same kind of thing except from Verizon and ours is cell based. The down side is that you only get 10 gig at 4G and then it throttles you back to 3G for the rest of the month. Netflix burns that down pretty quick.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> - KelvinGrove


What interests me the most is the combination of unlimited and $20/month. Where we're moving the local yokles have a strangle hold on everyone for $70/month and a very consistent 1/5 star rating. My wife working remotely will necessitate unlimited but speed is far less important, right now we're throttled at ~3.4G and hasn't been a problem yet even when she's video conferencing. Netflix streaming takes predictably a little longer to load but very rarely gets knocked out due to lack of bandwidth.

Is $20/month a short term promotional price or does it stay at that price indefinitely?


----------



## mojapitt

They say it's forever.


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready to go get the head scanned…..1415 hrs…..right arm is still shaking…we'll see what they say..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Congrats on the new Job. When are you leaving and are you having a real-estate company sell your place?

.
.
.
.



> Got power back at 4 pm, so only 14 hours without.
> 
> The snow on the trees fell on my nicely plowed road today, so I figured I better fire up the tractor and blade it off with the bucket b4 is frezes tonight. Dug out the mail boxes and plowed the widow across the street. I always do it in memory of her late husband, who helped my wife years ago when she really needed it.
> 
> Picked up a 220v 20 amp plug and enough 3-wire cable to wire up the planer. Unfortunatly, it has to share 220v outlet with my table saw as there s no room in the sub panel for another breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may get to test it out tonight, if I can stay awake…Fingers crossed, hoping that it s not a sniper. That s the whole reason I m doing this… I m sick of snipe.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


.
.
.

Matt

Have you thought of putting in the thin circuit breakers which are half the size of the others? You can free up a space that way.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Things are getting a little testy on the Community Rules forum, this morning…......


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt
> Have you thought of putting in the thin circuit breakers which are half the size of the others? You can free up a space that way.
> - Arlin Eastman


We sold the family cabin a decade ago and the home inspector hit us for split breakers in the panel and we had to pay to have them all removed… Ever since then, I've assumed that they are not legit…. but then again, I'm not an electrical code guy.


----------



## bandit571

Nah, just the usual four suspects….it seems that is all they know how to do….

Drawer guides (wooden ones!) are in the case..found it easier to install them before the top gets installed…May attach the top, then clean it up…that way it will stay put. Edges need trimmed square, front corner get a ( to them. Might even run the router around…

Mouse is getting hard to use..right handed….drinking a can of Mountain Dew..Left-handed…


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, I haven t checked my speed yet, but supposedly I can git it thru cable too. I know I was downloading at 35 mb/s previously, and that was good enough fer me…..
> - boxcarmarty


We have what is supposed to be Comcast's fastest over the cable (non-fiber) internet and we top out at 25 mb/s. It's plenty fast enough for all of our needs, but I'm surprised to hear other cable providers can do 50% better.

Monte… who are you getting that internet service through? Is it your cellular provider? Or is that DSL?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

I hope they figure out what's going on, Bandit. my MIL is in town this weekend. Another woodworker friend passed off a kerosene heater to me that he wasn't using any longer. Going to use it to warm the garage/shop so I can get out there when it's only 40 degrees outside. I just have to remember where to get kerosene and how to light the durn things!


----------



## bandit571

Can get the Red Kerosene at Speedway….or the "white" at Walmart…..be prepared for an "OUCH" when buying either…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, ours is Comcast, thare was $5 difference between 25 mb/s and 100…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is through AT&T


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Kerosene will heat pretty well if you're insulated, that's how 'lil Dan heated that shop of his this winter, you seen how big it is…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the morning, All!

Just back from the roadwork. Had a headwind to start, and a tailwind to finish. So I'm calling that a push.

Bill, 8:33 first mile-another new record! Felt pretty strong on this one, so was happy about that.

Weather here is sunny, a few clouds, mild wind, and mid-50's for highs. Forecast to hit upper 60's by Sunday.

Moon report: Last Quarter, at 0320 PST this morning.

Randy, thanks again for helping out with the plugs/outlets questions.

Matt, how does one measure Internet connection speed? (You know how out of the loop I am these days…..)

As for the Community Rules forum melee from this morning, why doesn't Cricket start deleting the offending posts, and start banning members if they consistently misbehave after repeated warnings? She's way more forgiving than I would be…......

(Off soapbox now-moving right along.)

Will be off to the grocery store in a bit to pick up some junk food for the weekend. I try to be a good boy during the week, but allow myself to indulge a little on Sundays. Keeps me from turning into a raving lunatic…......!

Have a great day, All! Oh, and remember-Daylight Saving Time starts Saturday night…......


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket doesn't get credit for being a very nice and tolerant person.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, how does one measure Internet connection speed? (You know how out of the loop I am these days…..)
> week, but allow myself to indulge a little on Sundays. Keeps me from turning into a raving lunatic…......!
> - Mean_Dean


Go here and click "run speed test"

I just discovered that we're cranking a long at between 90 mb/s to 147 mb/s at work… I never realized it was that fast. Must vary depending on how many users are sucking data at once.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit got post 12,000

I just got officially hired by Sentra Healthcare


----------



## Mean_Dean

Congratulations, Monte!!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, I tired running the speed test, but it said that it couldn't complete the test. (It didn't connect, for some reason.)


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Go here and click "run speed test"
> 
> I just discovered that we re cranking a long at between 90 mb/s to 147 mb/s at work… I never realized it was that fast. Must vary depending on how many users are sucking data at once.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I get spoiled at work. 88.6 at the "slow time" of the day. Half to two thirds of our bandwidth goes to entertainment, netflix, gaming, porn, etc and you can actually see performance drop in the late afternoon when the students all get out of class.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What are you wanting a tractor for Monte. Both of those are pretty light machines and will only lift about 600 lbs with the loader. For myself, I would not consider any of the b series Kubota. They are just big riding mowers.

We milled 7 big logs and 7 old barn timbers down to 3×8s. Didn't hit one single nail with the mill, but I did cut a 20 penny nail with my chainsaw. Also I kissed a log dog with the blade on the first log. Dang it. Was in a hurry.


----------



## UncleBuck

Hi all just got a load of hackberry logs dropped off perks of working for the city didn't even have to cut it down. i milled some this summer it has some nice grain and colors. milling some cedar and walnut tomorrow. have a profitable weekend


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm standing here at the service counter of The Orange Box Store, they have paged Randy twice, he's not coming out of hiding…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds like a good deal Uncle buck, if you get any extra Cedar, send it my way…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I have some Purdy nice cedar if you want


----------



## UncleBuck

red cedar trees are all over here we have a major hy way going south torwds Des Moines there are a lot of cedar want to stop and ask to cut them


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, Arlin has a couple acres of cedar you can choose from if you go to his house in June.


----------



## bandit571

Well, went for a ride in the "dryer"....they will have a doctor look things over….I then call my Doctor to find out, what they found out….

The Boss is fighting with SSI…...and the bank….SSI keeps sending her check to the bank, says she is not on my bank account, and sends the check back….wound up just putting her's as a Paper Check, have have it mailed to her…one month LATE. Now we are more or less flat broke until next week, sometime…

While on the way to get the CT Scan done…..









A new Amish Sawmill is up and running…









May have been too big of a log for their saw?

St Rt. 47…Eastern Shelby County, Ohio…..Just south of Maplewood, OH.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, the log is never too big, but sometimes the sawmill is too small.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Another installment in my series, Tales from the Big City….....

As I mentioned earlier, I went to the grocery store to pick up some items for the weekend. And hey, it wasn't all junk food-I got some milk, too…

So after tooling around the store, picking out my junk food and non-junk food items, I wheeled into the Express Checkout line. Ahead of me was an older lady, with a full-sized cart, already crammed to the gills with bags of groceries-and only about 3/4 of the way through the checkout process. She must have had over 100 items. Did I mention that the limit in the Express Checkout is 12 items or fewer…......

She then pulls out some cash (I saw a few $20's), then proceeds to ask the checker (my friend, Lucia) to check the price of an item that had already been rung up. Lucia scans the big packet of cheese slices, and tells her the price. Too expensive, apparently. She then asks Lucia to take the cheese off her receipt. Then decides to have several more items scanned for price and removed. She then decides that a couple of items can go back on her receipt….......

Now mind you, several of these items were in the bags at the bottom of her shopping cart…......

About 15 minutes into this excruciating process, she finally decides everything is in order and gives Lucia whatever cash she had in her hand. Lucia finished the transaction, and handed her her change as quickly as she could to get this lady out of her hair as expeditiously as possible.

Quite naturally of course, the dozen or so items deemed too expensive by this customer were left behind for Lucia to deal with. The 12+ items left behind, exceeded the number of items allowed in the Express Checkout line to begin with….....


----------



## 000

I'm usually the one behind that lady.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to decide…whether to do 1/2 blind dovetails..or…through dovetails on the drawer. I might try the shop in a bit…not much else to do…..


----------



## DanKrager

I bought a 36 HP JD 4400 compact tractor 16 years ago now. It's been more faithful than a good dog. It's done everything I've asked it to do with no complaint. It lifts 2000 lbs easily with the loader and about the same on the 3 point. I've had it stuck only once where I couldn't get out without assistance. It will walk steadily across a muddy field dragging it's belly, something I tried and can't do. It's my mower and leaf collector and with a 72" deck it mows very quickly and collects over 60 cu yds of shredded leaves each year. The early batteries were weak and had to be replaced every three years, but the new ones are MUCH better. It will lift a 12' x 30" dia oak log and put it where you want it. It's the perfect size.

I was putting it away one night, walking backwards as I closed the rollup door after helping my wife in the garden. Without being aware of wife behind me, I said as the door slid shut, "Thank you my Deere". She said, "you're quite welcome" and you know, I would have been smart to not mention "I was talking to the tractor".

DanK


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Matt
> Have you thought of putting in the thin circuit breakers which are half the size of the others? You can free up a space that way.
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> We sold the family cabin a decade ago and the home inspector hit us for split breakers in the panel and we had to pay to have them all removed… Ever since then, I ve assumed that they are not legit…. but then again, I m not an electrical code guy.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


The county just sign off on ours and they thought it was a good idea.
You might want to check.


----------



## mojapitt

Brain dead mode getting home from work. Semi-vegetative state.


----------



## bandit571

Top of tha case is done! Installed, front corners rounded and the router has been run around…working too hard for a Friday.

Doc just called, CT didn't show any "mass" from a bleeder…..IF things get worse…they will schedule an MRI on the old noggin….

Photos of the project will be in a bit….I am plain bushed…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Matt, I tired running the speed test, but it said that it couldn t complete the test. (It didn t connect, for some reason.)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I just did the test the second time since the first time it said it could not connect. What it came up with is Download of 1.3mb upload of .33k and I have never seen it download more then 600k ever.

Monte

So when do you report for work?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Marty, Arlin has a couple acres of cedar you can choose from if you go to his house in June.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yep come early and take out several hundred.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, how many days are left???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Congrats Monte on your new job!!

All I got done this evening is a 2nd coat of paint on the mobile base I for my TS cabinet. Kinda takes up alot of room! Hope to have both sides with 3 coats of paint by end of weekend and then start making the top.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, Arlin has a couple acres of cedar you can choose from if you go to his house in June.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Yep come early and take out several hundred.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Droppin' them is easy, gettin' them back to Indiana is a whole nuther slice of pie…..


----------



## bandit571

Almost too whopped to type…









Corner detail….used a strange tool to draw the radius..









Drawer runners and guide strips..









Circular saw is a vintage one..









Top is done..


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bandit!

I made it to the hand tool room tonight and trimmed a board to 11 1/4…. though I obviously cannot cut straight. got out the faithful #3 and have it pretty much down to the line. So excited! Still have to flatten the whole board though. /fingers crossed/

appears I'll be putting my tech hat on this weekend as well…having some connectivity/NAS issues that need fixing. Sooooo running coax maaaay be back on the schedule. Anybody have a wire fisher I can borrow?


----------



## diverlloyd

150 mb/s download and 25 mb/s upload. They offer 300mb/s and are testing 1gb/s download to compete with google fiber.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> appears I ll be putting my tech hat on this weekend as well…having some connectivity/NAS issues that need fixing. Sooooo running coax maaaay be back on the schedule. Anybody have a wire fisher I can borrow?
> 
> - rhybeka


Becky, would you mind translating this into English…....!

(You know how out of the loop I am…..)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> 150 mb/s download and 25 mb/s upload. They offer 300mb/s and are testing 1gb/s download to compete with google fiber.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Can someone explain why I can't get the speed tester to work?


----------



## CFrye

Dean, you're not holding your mouth right?


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean try this one http://speedtest.xfinity.com


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, the fact that you are trying a speed test puts you ahead of me.


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey! I can't even manage a slow test. But when I see the Dr, they always want a urine test. I must pass them, cause I'm still alive.


----------



## diverlloyd

When I take a urine test I always ask for a extra cup since I try to give 110%.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> When I take a urine test I always ask for a extra cup since I try to give 110%.
> 
> - diverlloyd


When I was in the hospital at 14K last year, the nurses recorded everything I ate and drank throughout the day. They actually took the meal tickets from my meals and logged all of it in the computer.

In addition to what I drank, they logged all the bags of fluids they gave me.

When I needed to use the head, I had to umm….. use a graduated pitcher to umm…... take care of those liquids.

Why the nurses needed to measure my output was beyond me-I mean, where else was it gonna go…....?!


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe they thought you were sneaking out to the parking lot to relieve yourself Dean.

Candy can probably explain the reasons behind it though.


----------



## 000

Last time I took a urine test, they stopped me before I could get out the door.


----------



## mojapitt

> Last time I took a urine test, they stopped me before I could get out the door.
> 
> - jbay


Part of me says that's really funny, the hospital employee part of me says EEEEWWWWWW


----------



## bandit571

At least there was nobody standing there, to make sure you actually peed into that cup….

Wanted to write up a blog on the shop time today…..having a bit of trouble thinking….maybe in the morning, I can do a blog…head hurts right now….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's once again time for my once weekly bourbon!

Tonight's bourbon is Old Weller Antique 107.


----------



## HamS

busy day and week ahead. The current production is Rumors by Neil Simon. It is so funny the cast has a hard time keeping it together in rehearsal. I decided to finally replace my Craftsmen Saw with $$$ from the profit sharing check so last Thurs I ordered a Grizzly. It is being delivered Mon. THis necessitates a frantic cleaning of the garage part of the the barn so we can get it to the shop. Fortunately, I can borrow a pallet jack from the maintenance guys at the plant. By the way, If you look at the cover where your water meter is and it says "Ford Meter Box, Wabash Indiana, It was made in the plant where I work. I will be loading in the lighting and scenery for the show today, then running the new 220 line for the saw tonight.

busy is good.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning Nubbers. Half way through morning coffee getting ready to head out to Falcon's Rest. Looking forward to being on the road with The Empress of the Galaxy and Queen O' My Heart. This place is supposed to have an outstanding collection of Victorian era furniture. Pictures to follow.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> At least there was nobody standing there, to make sure you actually peed into that cup….
> 
> - bandit571


Back in my paramedic training days we had a guy who decided to mess with the techs by filling a cup with Apple juice and "testing it" by drinking it. Another guy caught him not looking and switched the cup for one filled with water, colored with 3 drops of betadine, and flavored with lots of salt.

Halarity ensued followed by threats to expel both of them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Not sure what I'm gonna do today.


----------



## mojapitt

We had a doctor in ED with a sense of humor. Put MtDew in a cup. After the carbonation was gone, he sent to lab as a urine specimen. Lab tech was freaking out about the results.


----------



## mojapitt

Go fox hunting Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably not. That's more of an activity for when the kids are in school.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> We had a doctor in ED with a sense of humor. Put MtDew in a cup. After the carbonation was gone, he sent to lab as a urine specimen. Lab tech was freaking out about the results.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now THAT'S funny!

One of our ER doc's was interviewing candidates for medic class. One of the candidates was known to be a real wise guy joker type.

After the interview the doc says, "Danny, I want to ask a question. This has nothing to do with your chance of getting a seat in the class but I am curious. There is a rumor going around that you are a necrophiliac and I was just wondering if it were true?"

The guy legitimately gives him a blank stare and says, "I'm not going to bull s×&! you, doc, I don't know what that is.

Now the doc is on the spot. With the medic and two RNs on the committee watching to see how he will get out of this he says… "Well, its.., it's. Ya see…., it's…someone who…likes…,to…. Make love….with….dead people.

Danny gives a big sigh of relief and says, "OOOHHHhhh…..........."

Looks the doc in the eye and asks, "does it count if they only act like their dead?"


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning. Not sure what I'm gonna do today.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'll be goin' after a load of persimmon logs this afternoon, except they're not very big, and I'll be digging them to replant…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Lurkers….

Shop time today will be building drawer….will see how long THAT takes….using through dovetails…

May do a blog first, maybe after second breakfast a bit of shop time…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good morning. Not sure what I'm gonna do today.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I ll be goin after a load of persimmon logs this afternoon, except they re not very big, and I ll be digging them to replant…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That gives you time to finish your mill.


----------



## mojapitt

Bacon and eggs have been consumed. Ready to make sawdust. 34° and windy. Maybe a little snow. Our normal March.


----------



## bandit571

Blog is done…may just skip breakfast…..1st breakfast was pills…may do a little "drawer building 101" today….

Clear as a bell outside this morning….may go and hide in the shop…GrandBRATS are here for the weekend…

Went to get my blanket last night..Miss Bandit decided it was HER bed…and had it all arranged to suit her…

headache this morning, shake is toned down a bit….


----------



## DonBroussard

Ham-I think I remember you mentioning Ford Meter Box before. I was the manager of the drinking water system in Lafayette, LA, and we were a regular user of your products. I have a clock of a 1" meter box cover to remember my relationship with Ford Meter Box.

EDIT-The clock is a plastic reproduction of the cast iron cover.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top of the morning, All!

Gonna be a great weekend here, weatherwise-sunny and mid to upper 60's! Kinda unusual for early March, but that's Oregon for you.

Moon report: waning crescent, 37% surface illumination.

On today's agenda, have to clean the 2nd Quadrant of the house, put some laundry away, do a load of laundry, and maybe a trip to the library. During all that, I'll probably watch some college basketball, as we get closer to March Madness!

By the way, neither of those two Internet speed tests worked for me. I think it's probably a problem with my setup and not the websites. Don't know what would cause the problem, but if anyone has any ideas, let me know!

Have a great day, All-and remember, you all get to lose an hour of sleep tonight….....!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks like y'all were all busy yesterday while we were gone.

43° here this morning. A lot better than our trip home late last night. About 60 miles of some of the worst roads and visibility I have been in.

Was a long day. Long, Happy, Sad, Tiring, all at once. Got the crib delivered to a very happy Niece and her new family. Sweet little baby girl who owns it now. While we were there we got a call that my BIL passed away. He has been dealing with ALS for about 5 years. So we spent some time in Montes neighborhood with my sister and her family. They have a new 3 day old Granddaughter who got to see him about an hour before he died. Needed to come home to get a couple things taken care of so we can go back in a few days. Was almost a 6 hr. trip which normally is only 5hrs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry for your loss Mark.


----------



## ssnvet

Condolences for your BIL Mark

Minor miracle getting both sleds started. Did a bunch of laps around the fields and then one died. So now the plan is for a snowmobile repair "party"


----------



## CFrye

Sorry for your loss, Mark. 
Any of y'all that want your name to be included on Eddie's portrait project please send me a PM. It needs to be about 3.5" long x 1"-ish. William needs to have them by mid April.


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry for your loss. I know he has suffered a very long time.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean that's how my previous profession was. If you was in decompression then everything that went in had to come back out. So everything was measured before consuming and then measured after. This would have been 99% of the time just liquids.


----------



## mojapitt

Mother nature decided to louse up the day with snow and wind. I don't have time for this.


----------



## mojapitt

Mother nature decided to louse up the day with snow and wind. I don't have time for this.


----------



## bandit571

Front and both sides of the drawer are done…ready to do the back of the drawer….hmmm..will need to run to the Blue Borg to get ONE board…..Grrrrr. Taking a break for now…

Sorry about your loss, Mark…he is in a better place now.

Candy, I have no way to make a name plate….


----------



## DonBroussard

Mark-Sorry to hear about your BIL.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I bought poplar for bookcases the other day, I found this piece that is about 13"x10' I didn't need it, but I wanted it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, condolences on the loss of your brother-in-law…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean that s how my previous profession was. If you was in decompression then everything that went in had to come back out. So everything was measured before consuming and then measured after. This would have been 99% of the time just liquids.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That sounds like what the nurses did with me.

But what I didn't understand is, if it went in (liquidwise), the same amount had to have come out-so why measure it? Like I said earlier, where else was it going to go?

(If I hadn't ballooned out like a water balloon, what went it, had to have come out…....)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, that's a great looking board-I like that purple striping. What to you plan on doing with it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hoarding it!


----------



## mojapitt

That's a special purpose board for sure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Poplar is one thing I wish grew around here.


----------



## rhybeka

> ...
> 
> appears I ll be putting my tech hat on this weekend as well…having some connectivity/NAS issues that need fixing. Sooooo running coax maaaay be back on the schedule. Anybody have a wire fisher I can borrow?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Becky, would you mind translating this into English…....!
> 
> (You know how out of the loop I am…..)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


would that be the RJ45 loop or the coax loop? XD kidding! English is my network has been a bit wonky (devices having connectivity issues, network is broadcasting it's ID which I don't want to do), and I've realized where the coaxial cable that runs the internet from the pole and into my house is not where I want my cable modem, router and NAS (Network Area Storage) device sitting because it's in my hand tool room. Dust of any kind is bad for electronics. So that means I need to hire someone or DIY a ~20-30ft run of coaxial cable to a new location, taking it down through the floor in that room, across the basement and up through the floor in the living room.

Enough english?


----------



## rhybeka

time to go check the charcoal but I don't really want to move Lily from my lap!


----------



## mojapitt

Most of the rainbow poplar I have seen is from Michigan and Ohio


----------



## bandit571

Been trying to process 45 photos down to something a bit more "Blogg-able" 
Trying to turn this…









Into something like this…









Might take a while…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Enough english?
> 
> - rhybeka


Yes-thank you!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, I stopped by the library and picked this puppy up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean in my case it was to make sure your not putting out more liquid then is coming in by volume. So if you drank at given depth then more came out you could have decompression issues. I would think the same is the case with you if the exact amount comes out your body isn't doing it job if to much comes out then you may have a internal issue.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good morning. Not sure what I'm gonna do today.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I ll be goin after a load of persimmon logs this afternoon, except they re not very big, and I ll be digging them to replant…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

Save a few log pieces so I can finally turn some of it.

Mark

I will be praying for you and the rest of the family. Did I ever say how much I *HATE* cancer.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean in my case it was to make sure your not putting out more liquid then is coming in by volume. So if you drank at given depth then more came out you could have decompression issues. I would think the same is the case with you if the exact amount comes out your body isn t doing it job if to much comes out then you may have a internal issue.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I see what you're saying now-thanks! I was looking at it from the wrong angle!


----------



## diverlloyd

No problem I spent a lot of hours not drinking anything so I could get out of decompression sooner. Nothing worse then being stuck waiting to pee when you don't have to go.


----------



## MontanaBob

Bill, There was this board at HD… It stuck….


----------



## MontanaBob

Mark, Sorry to hear about your BIL…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bob, that's a great board/box. Gotta take those when you get a chance.


----------



## mojapitt

I have several "special" slabs in storage. "Someday" I will find the perfect thing for them.


----------



## bandit571

You think that almost 40 pictures is too much for a blog post? And, THAT is after deleting 8 others…might have been a LONG day…
Kind of hard to do this,...









With this shaky hand…let alone this..









To get this..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a pretty one too, Bob. Box and board.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks all and as Bandit said he is in a better place. Has been a long 5 years.

You got it coming along Bandit. Some pretty grain in that wood.

Nice box too Bob. Not your usual shape though.

I have never found a pretty poplar board when I am shopping.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, stop by.I will give you my "special" poplar in storage.


----------



## Festus56

Ok I have had some of yours before. It is pretty.


----------



## mojapitt

In my opinion, these are some of the coolest pieces I have. Completely different than the others.


----------



## CFrye

Purdy poplar! No purple here, but they had to ride home from Lowe's with us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I have several "special" slabs in storage. "Someday" I will find the perfect thing for them.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The beer crate I just made was one of them special western cedar boards that was laying around…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just watched Frequency with Dennis Quaid, thought it was a good movie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be laser burning a name badge within the next few days to send to William. If anybody else needs to hitch a ride to Mississippi, let me know and I'll include ya too…..


----------



## bandit571

I have no way to make a name badge right now…IF someone else wants to do it..fine by me…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Just watched Frequency with Dennis Quaid, thought it was a good movie…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I like that movie too…...and not just because he is a firefighter.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only got 1 persimmon tree today, 2 paw paws, and a gooseberry bush…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got ya covered bandit…..


----------



## bandit571

Thank you, Marty!


----------



## johnstoneb

Just finished this for my granddaughter. now only have 2 more to do.


----------



## Festus56

> I ll be laser burning a name badge within the next few days to send to William. If anybody else needs to hitch a ride to Mississippi, let me know and I ll include ya too…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


If I get any more on my plate I might have to have you do mine too !! lol


----------



## ssnvet

Dean…. that one is a page turner, better wait until you have a good chunk of time to start it or you'll be up all night.

We got the water cooled 500 running great. 0-65 in a 10 acre field (and still accelerating). The air cooled 440 runs but just won't get into the power band. Cleaned the carb and plugs, drained the gas tank and refilled with fresh gas. Nothing worked. Can't get it going faster than 30 :^(


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, it could be a fuel filter.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Would someone do my name plate as well. I can not use a router on that small of letters.


----------



## Festus56

I can laser one Arlin if you want. Let me know what you want and what kind of wood. I do have your name like I put on Andy's bench in my file.


----------



## HamS

Good Morning Friends.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to you, and the remains of the day to meself…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning folks. Supposed to rain/snow today.

Bruce, nice guitar you've made there. I don't play, but I'd like to build one someday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I'd be happy sledding at 30 mph.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

30 mph is plenty on a sled for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Good looking Uke Bruce

Ham, ya ready for that saw yet?


----------



## mojapitt

Our January and February was 5th coldest and 6th most snow in 130 years. Sure felt like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's because of global warming Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

South Dakota wants to leave you with memories…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Our forecast Monte 
https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/USVA0351:1:US


----------



## mojapitt

> South Dakota wants to leave you with memories…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Mission accomplished


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, my first week there I have to be tested to be safe in their facility. So I will come out and bug you some.


----------



## CharlesNeil

little snow tomorrow , will be the first we have had other than a shower or 2. 
1 to 3…...thatts it 
I have to be at the hospital at 645 am .. no problem, for a "cat scan " of the shoulder, 
Hell I had 3 just this morning, .. after feeding them .. they agreed .. all was fine !


----------



## mojapitt

I actually think it was deliberate by mother nature to do this to me. Around Christmas I said if it got much colder I was leaving. Things went bad from that point on.


----------



## mojapitt

But cats believe that your only job is taking care of them anyway.


----------



## CharlesNeil

anytime Monte, always welcome .
Speaking of shoulder, came in at 530 this am hoping to get caught up a little, 2 hours later .. shoulder just gave out
heading home . need some ice
preferably with some "Buffalo Trace" poured over it … but its a might early , well maybe


----------



## CharlesNeil

Just so you know Monte, 
Went to Lowes yesterday , Had you a set of keys made , it will all work out .


----------



## mojapitt

You would have to ask Marty if it's too early for Buffalo Trace. I am think not if it's a prelude to a nap.


----------



## mojapitt

I get keys to Lowes? Cool


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read that if cats were bigger, they would just kill and eat you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I get keys to Lowes? Cool
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Can I borrow them this week?


----------



## CharlesNeil

the ortho Dr told me to take Iron supplement , and then some sort of "stool" softener….
I oped for Liver and onions, and Brussel sprouts

Im gonna build him a miniature "Stool" out of balsa wood

Did the same for my "vet".. they are about 3" high…AKA "Stool Samples"


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte.,, na na na, to my shop


----------



## CharlesNeil

DR also prescribed a vitamin supplement of Vitamin C. 
gave me a pamphlet of foods high in "c" .. noticed peaches were, I love peaches, .. so I bought 3 peach pies, and some Bryers peach cobbler ice cream .. that should do it .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Makes sense to me…..


----------



## bandit571

Chatty bunch this morning…might get into the 40s around here…
maybe after lunch, I can finish a drawer build….or a nap….haven't decided just yet…


----------



## bandit571

Can't take the nap….Boss on the Warpath…..May either do a blog, or finish the drawer….AFTER Lunch…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I can laser one Arlin if you want. Let me know what you want and what kind of wood. I do have your name like I put on Andy s bench in my file.
> 
> - Festus56


Mark

Anything is fine or how about Ebony or Quilted Maple. lol just kidding anything is fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snowflakes the size of hamsters.


----------



## mojapitt

> Snowflakes the size of hamsters.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's still better than actual hamsters.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top 'O the morning, All!

Got the roadwork in this morning, and am glad to be done for the week. Won't be back out until Wednesday.

Bill, 8:38 first mile. Lost a couple of seconds, but I thought I would. Always seem to after a new record.

Weather here is sunny and mid-50's already-headed for highs in the mid-60's. Unusually warm for this time of year. Probably means another record setting wildfire season…...

Moon report: waning crescent, 29% surface illumination.

Since it's a nice, warm day out, I think I'll get this year's yard work started. Got a patch of weed-like things growing in the front lawn, so they're gonna get shot with some weed killer. I like the bulk, mix-it-yourself weed killer, since it's much cheaper than the premixed stuff. I've got a nice pump stray tank, so that makes it easy.

After that, I think I'll sit on my butt and watch Kong-Skull island, that I picked up from the library yesterday. I'm hoping it'll be entertaining!

Have a great day, All!


----------



## Festus56

> I can laser one Arlin if you want. Let me know what you want and what kind of wood. I do have your name like I put on Andy s bench in my file.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Mark
> 
> Anything is fine or how about Ebony or Quilted Maple. lol just kidding anything is fine.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I do have some nice maple pieces. Also birch, ash, oak, cherry, red cedar mahogany and boxelder. The laser does not show as good on walnut but have that too. Probably more if I dig deeper in the scrap bins.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer is now clamped up….letting the glue cure a while….had to "pull" the drawer square, with a diagonal clamp…Bench is now full of clamped up drawer…will have to stop woodworking for the day…

Film @2300 hrs…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Well enough paying bills, looking over CL ads time for some shop work time. Stuff is not going to build itself ya know?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I gotta shopping list when you get yer keys to Lowes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, it's never to early for medically prescribed pain killers…..


----------



## bandit571

Somewhere it is 2300 hrs…so..









Maybe later..I can remove that forest of clamps and clean this drawer up? Maybe add a pair of knobs so I can install the drawer?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Marty, that Buffalo Trace is a mighty fine bourbon!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Iffin' y'all want to burn a name plate for me, I'm in. I've got outside projects lined up that are keeping me away from the shop, and the shop is in finishing mode so ave have to keep the dust down.

Too bad work gets in the way of the fun stuff, but I have this addiction to stuff and work's a necessary evil.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, when I make mine I can make yours too.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, I'd be happy sledding at 30 mph.
> - firefighterontheside


Yawn



> 30 mph is plenty on a sled for me.
> - Monte Pittman


That's just not how it's done

The groomed trails up north (logging roads and fire roads) are awesome places to put the hammer down. One of the few places that you can legally go as fast as you can… my 500 tops out ~ 90… the 440 at ~ 65… when it's running well.

40 to 50 on winding roads is quite the rush…


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like you're getting another snow cap Matt. Storm heading your way Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## mudflap4869

I used to be immortal, but now I break easily. So I no longer ride motorcycles or things of that nature. In fact, I don't even like fast rocking chairs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna be skiing down a glacier in British Columbia in a week. I will probably reach speeds of 50 mph on a couple of boards. I'll be the slowest skier in the group.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, better to be slow than like Sonny Bono.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just finished Kong-Skull Island.

Pretty good movie, actually, and I recommend it. It's a big, loud, action movie, but not quite what I expected.

For the first 30 minutes, it's a Vietnam War movie, and with the news clips anti-war protests, and that era's music, it took me back to my childhood in the '60's.

After that, though, it's a real action-packed popcorn movie, in the same vein as the Jurassic Park movies.

If you watch the movie, make sure to watch the credits in their entirety.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, I'll take you up on that offer. Thanks!


----------



## mojapitt

The misuse of spandex for clothing at Wal-Mart is scary


----------



## 000

Hopefully my next job. 
San Diego, house on the ocean, install will be the best part. Just in time for summer on the beach!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Mike, I thought I responded earlier but I guess I didn't, I'm burning as I type and yers is on the list…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet lookin' closet jbay…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy wine!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found some birds eye maple in the special stack…..


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty awesome Jbay


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The misuse of spandex for clothing at Wal-Mart is scary
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah that and wearing pajama's to have your car worked on. Amazes me people go out dressed like that. By hey what do I know..
LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody else needing a name tag made for eddie, let me know within the next day or two…..


----------



## ssnvet

Jaybay… that's an impressive design and rendering. Did you do it? If so, what software package was used?


----------



## Festus56

Marty how thick of wood you burning? I have some pretty 3/8" but maybe needs to be thicker.


----------



## ssnvet

I decided to wire a second 220 v outlet off of the one I have for the table saw. I'll most likely have to limit myself to only running one machine at a time, or I'll trip a breaker… but I doubt I'd ever have reason to do that, so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## 000

> Jaybay… that s an impressive design and rendering. Did you do it? If so, what software package was used?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks, 
My design, first draft, I still have to sell it, but I'm 99.999% sure I will get it. (so I don't know)
It's Sketchup 2017


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty how thick of wood you burning? I have some pretty 3/8" but maybe needs to be thicker.
> 
> - Festus56


William prefers 1/4'', I used 3/8…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got mine and Monte's done, get bandit's and Mike's tomorrow…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Greetings all.

Home from the weekend away with the sweetheart. Falcon's Rest turned out to be so-so in the antique department. But the Empress of the Galaxy found a place called Calf Killer Brewery. Now the made the trip worthwhile.

And as always on these trips, we are too much.

And good looking name tags Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

I still want one of those lasers.


----------



## diverlloyd

Just came inside from playing in the snow that we are getting here. its coming down in 1 1/2" clumps. 10 minutes and the yard is covered. The dog and i had some fun in it.

Monte Im with you on wanting a laser but I keep looking at the cnc router and laser combo. Out of my price range. I guess i sound start with one and work my way up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

SNOW??? Yer not that far south of me…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I call them hamster flakes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Put TS cabinet (44" x 68") into the custom made mobile base. Fits like a glove. Loaded 8 teenagers from the neighborhood and pushed it around with ease. Guess the 400lb each casters were worth the investment. (1600lb max total weight.) Yes it is probably overkill.

3 months of build so far and about $400 in materials.

Satisfaction upon seeing it all fits and works properly, including handling the weight, PRICELESS.

Estimated time to completion…..... let's not talk about it..

LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

wbbn, how about some pictures???


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## HerbC

> Anybody else needing a name tag made for eddie, let me know within the next day or two…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty,

Could you add my name tag for eddie to your to-do list?

Thanks!

HerbC


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like a nice shop you've got there, Matt!


----------



## ssnvet

> Looks like a nice shop you ve got there, Matt!
> - Mean_Dean


Thanks Dean… it's in the basement of a 20' x 24' addition to our house in 2007. I've been picking away at it for about 9 years. What's shown is my power pole (a boxed in lolly column with outlets) and the boxed in LVL center beam with gas, air and electrical lines routed through it.

I've got a lot of machinery stuffed in this little room… I don't think I've got room for a single thing more.


----------



## mojapitt

> I ve got a lot of machinery stuffed in this little room… I don t think I ve got room for a single thing more.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


So you're saying there's no room for a CNC?


----------



## ssnvet

not even close…

but one of these days, I'm going to offer you all a screaming deal on an under-used elliptical and treadmill and then I'll take over the other side of the basement :^p


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah I am heavy into exercise.

Maybe Dean would use it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, if you're looking to relocate them, a nice gesture would be to donate them to your local firehouse, in honor of Bill and his fellow firefighters.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Been kind of a strange day-everything seems to be happening an hour earlier today….....


----------



## diverlloyd

Well it dropped about a 1" that stuck to the grass and trees in about 30 minutes and then it was done.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns/ /flops/ I've been warned twice today already that we are due to get 1/2" of snow tonight, just like last Thursday morning. I believe I'll be a)taking my laptop home and b) driving the car tomorrow and c)taking the back roads to work XD

Got some work done on the hand tool chest bottom board - not sure it's enough to write a blog post about but I might once I get another pic taken. got the board cut mostly to size but now the one edge - even with careful removal and checking ever two strokes - still looks like this


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Anybody else needing a name tag made for eddie, let me know within the next day or two…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty,
> 
> Could you add my name tag for eddie to your to-do list?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> HerbC
> 
> - HerbC


I gotcha covered Herb…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Been kind of a strange day-everything seems to be happening an hour earlier today….....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


It's only a dry run for the real thing…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all.

This finds me back at work.

Two years, nine months, nineteen days left…. I can do this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, does yer plane look like one of these???


----------



## bandit571

Monday…meh….about says it all.

MRI @ 1415 today…..

Beka: What does the plane's iron look like? You may try going at a skew?

Took the drawer out of the clamps last night, and set it into the case…Bit of a tight fit, but drawer needs cleaned up, anyway.

Clear as a bell around here, this morning…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still only 33° now but should get to mid 40's later. Nice sunshine so it feels nice outside.

Back to work, have a lot to do in the next couple days. I was asked to build an urn so that takes priority now. Going to be a pretty simple barnwood box so that helps.


----------



## ssnvet

This next Nor'easter was originally forecast as a glancing blow, but now it's looking like a 24 hour long dump starting at 2 a.m.

Time to bring in what's left of my fire wood.

And I think I need diesel for the tractor.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Sorry Mike, I thought I responded earlier but I guess I didn t, I m burning as I type and yers is on the list…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks Marty!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top of the morning, All!

Looks like a record setting day today-at 60 now, headed for a high of 70. Normal is 55….....

Moon report: waning crescent, 21% surface illumination.

Matt, enjoy your Nor'Easter-I'll be sitting on the deck enjoying an ice-cold beverage!

Gotta go grocery shopping in a few. Can't think of anything good for this week, so should be an interesting shopping trip. I need a chef….......

Have a great day, All!


----------



## DanKrager

Beka, The concave can result from running the plane diagonally to the cut, which allows it to follow a slight curve and will not straighten the curve. If the plane is very short, like a #4, the same thing can happen to a smaller degree. Use at least a 14" plane to effectively straighten an edge, and now that you know the curve is there, take a few short strokes at the ends, very short at first and each stroke a little longer towards the middle to remove most of the high spots quickly. Then a few long full length strokes will straighten the edge nicely. In my case, a few more to make the edge 90° to the face!

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

I was using a #3 for most of it, but I was ending up higher on the right side than the left side then as well. I don't think my woodriver#4 is long enough so I'll switch back to the jointer which I used few strokes too and see if that helps out. instead of being 11 1/4" wide it'll probably be 11 1/8"


----------



## mojapitt

Last taxidermy base (I think) is done and secured in bondage for shipping.


----------



## ssnvet

I took the .jpg I found on the web and drafted CAD geometry for a Fleur de lis that can be used to burn or route on a CNC…










I can take a crack on it on my mill at home, but not for a couple days.

Our CNC at work has a noisy bearing and is OOC for all but absolutely necessary jobs.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, can you do CNC carvings from a photo?


----------



## bandit571

Back home from the MRI..awaiting the results…..I hate contrast…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thought this might be an interesting topic:

How did you get your screen name? And what significance does it hold for you?

I'll go first.

Years ago, when I worked in the health and fitness industry, I had a coworker, who worked at one of our fitness centers. He had nicknames for everyone, and started calling me Mean Dean. I suppose he chose that moniker because I'm actually the opposite of that. You know how you call a tall guy Shorty, or a fat guy Slim. And since it rhymed, so much the better.

So I adopted it as my screen name so as to throw people off the scent. And if I do ever have to get mean with people, they can't say they weren't forewarned…........!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I have always chose to use actual name. I have been told not too. But if I say it I own it. Good or bad.


----------



## Gene01

Dean, I just picked a screen name I could remember.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I have always chose to use actual name. I have been told not too. But if I say it I own it. Good or bad.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I admire your bravery, but there are people out there who steal identities and use them to do bad things. (I know you already know this.)

It's always better to limit your exposure to these dirtbags by keeping your identity as private as you can. I guess the trick is to find a balance between giving too much info and not having an online identity at all.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I used to go around using my old CB handle, but as I got older, I opted to use part of my real name.


----------



## DanKrager

Besides, Mean_Dean is abbreviated MD, right?

NACSZP are public information anyway. Identifiers that important entities hold are tightly held and closely guarded by any and all means available. I rain hellfire and brimstone on anyone asking for SSN as identifier.

DanK (that's me!)


----------



## mojapitt

I have been hit with identity theft twice. Unfortunately one of them led back to ex-wife. Beginning a bad phase in life. The internet one was much cheaper.


----------



## mojapitt

So Dean, you're saying that you are a big softie?


----------



## theoldfart

I think The Old Fart is self explanatory.

I would not think of messing with DanK, he has a lot of very sharp objects.

.... back to packing.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Thought this might be an interesting topic:
> 
> How did you get your screen name? And what significance does it hold for you?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Our little farm is named Kelvingrove after the park at Glasgow Scotland. So the screen name is actually a place instead of a person.


----------



## mojapitt

Bloody nice place Scotland!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stopped on the way home to pick up cherry for a project. They had a piece of 8/4 for the legs but no 4/4 worth bringing home.

But I did have a minute to admire this, which they use every day.



















They were ripping 6/4 ambrosia maple while I was there and the saw never even slowed down.

Anyone going to the Atlanta Woodworking Show this Saturday?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Anyone going to the Atlanta Woodworking Show this Saturday?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I believe Sir Stumpy will be there….


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, Mr Nubs himself will be in attendance. Be sure to say hi if you go.


----------



## bandit571

Scotland is a nice place, the only problem is..it is full of Scots…...according to King Edward, aka Longshanks..

Screen name? Follow me around during yard sale season….soon find out WHY I am known as Bandit….

BIG headache going on…may not even try the shop….

MRI operator was piping music into the headphones they make you wear…and cut off AC-DC's Hells Bells right in the first verse….MRI? Think being inside a LARGE clothes dryer..without the heat…LOUD, and shakes alot…spent a 1/2 hour laying in that thing…not the best way to pass an afternoon..

Snow here like a blizzard for 10 minutes….can't find any trace…blue sky and the sun has come back out…typical March weather, in Ohio…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Bloody nice place Scotland!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks,

Here is the Georgia version


----------



## mojapitt

So a customer from a year ago called, we delivered their table last May. It has sat in an unheated, unfinished, opened and closed garage with temperatures ranging from 105° to -30° for 10 months before they put it in the house. There are some cracks in the top, what am "l" going to do about it?

Recommendations?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> So Dean, you re saying that you are a big softie?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


With the nurses I am-especially when they come after me with a needle….....!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, considering that you built it, you're the best person to decide.

But, if it's possible, use the cracks as a design feature and secure them with butterflies. Then elongate the mounting holes more, so that top can float around even more.

Then tell them to put it in the dining room-and leave it there…..........!


----------



## mojapitt

Here's the big problem, I am moving to Virginia in 20 days with an excessive amount of work needing done before I go. Refinishing their table is not an option.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well my screen name is what I was called by friends when they would introduce me to people. To start a conversation.

Does anyone have a good tutorial on Japanese style tool boxes? I think I'm going to make a few for a sharpening storage box, sewing box and maybe one for some tools but I'm not sure about the last one. I'm thinking they would stack nice,be easy to move around and when I move to a new house my friends would be a bit nicer on a nice looking box then a tool box.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, I'm a fulltime firefighter and do woodworking on the side, but some day I'd like to be doing woodworking fulltime and either firefighting on the side or not at all, hence the name.

My whole image of Dean has changed. I've always pictured a mean pirate running down the road.


----------



## DonBroussard

My Mom gave me my screen name 62 years ago, and it stuck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got a call a little bit ago from the dad of one of Liam's friends. He runs a tree service and wants to know if I want some walnut logs. Yes, I believe I do. I'll be picking those up in the morning. I'll let ya know what I get. He said he is selling the best stuff to a mill. I believe some is too short for the mill to buy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a few more done today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

boxcarmarty is from being fascinated with trains all my life…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a shot of my latest build…..


----------



## mojapitt

All this time Marty I just thought you idolized Boxcar Willie


----------



## mojapitt

Bill walnut logs always get more attention at my house. Regardless of size.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for doing the names Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

> All this time Marty I just thought you idolized Boxcar Willie
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yep, especially when he's singin' City of New Orleans…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlo Guthrie wrote that song while riding the final run from Chicago to New Orleans before being taken over by Amtrak…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I remember as a youngin' under 4 foot, we would arrive in Santa Fe yards in Barstow California where my Grandpa Jack worked the switch yard. I have a bunch of his stuff including his lunch box and his lantern…..


----------



## bandit571

Thank you Marty for the name plate.

Best way to hide a big knot…









Drill a hole right in the middle of it….then a bit of glue, and…









What knot? Drawer has been cleaned up, and installed..









She wants open shelves, below the drawer. Need to use a drill bit..









A slab of pine..









And make a bunch of plugs…have a bunch of holes to fill…









I think this will be enough for one evening….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great Bandit. Nice job hiding the knot.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlo Guthrie was great


----------



## ArlinEastman

I also have been to Glasgow, Scotland at the military camp and it is home to my relatives to. My wife says the Pipes must be in my blood since I love to listen to them.


----------



## mojapitt

For you Marty


----------



## mojapitt

And Arlo Guthrie for me


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> wbbn, how about some pictures???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Here ya go, I turned them so you can see the cabinet in correct view which leaves my shop sideways, LOL. Nothing like being visually disoriented! Best I can do at the moment. Have it on dolly set up on end so I can drag it around the shop. Bottom piece of plywood is being painted so next up is dragging it back outside and onto sawhorses. Mount the mobile base (3/16" angle) to it and lower it down to the ground, very slowly, very gently. Well that is the plan anyway. Going to borrow 4 neighbors to accomplish this, I am NOT Superman!




























Drawers are mapped out for each tool that goes in each drawer. Few examples:


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Anyone going to the Atlanta Woodworking Show this Saturday?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


What day are you planning on going? Are you going solo?


----------



## mojapitt

That's really organized. Well done sir.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Alice's Restaurant was a good one, Debbie and I listen to it every Thanksgiving…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

wbbn, you aced that one…..


----------



## mojapitt

I used to know all the lyrics to Alice's Restaurant. It's been long time since we enjoyed it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, don't look at all that organization, it'll make my shop look bad…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I used to know all the lyrics to Alice s Restaurant. It s been long time since we enjoyed it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll play it for ya when you git here, I got a CD around here somewhere…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wbbn, that is some fine work!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wbbn, that is some fine work!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, once done it will probably be my crown jewel of accomplishments.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Anyone going to the Atlanta Woodworking Show this Saturday?
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> What day are you planning on going? Are you going solo?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Going on Saturday. Wife will be with me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That s really organized. Well done sir.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Monte!!



> Monte, don t look at all that organization, it ll make my shop look bad…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You realize I only showed 2 of the 14 drawers? Just to make sure I made a list of all the tools I wanted in this. Checked everything off, did a dry run and loaded it up. All fit, the entire list. Currently finishing up the last one. Finding anymore tools to put in it has been a challenge.

ROFL


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Going on Saturday. Wife will be with me.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Want to come around noon and duck out for lunch? I'd be honored to take you and your wife out. My treat.


----------



## DanKrager

wbbn, since you've gone to all this trouble to build a beautiful home for each and every tool, it's time to buy more tools. That's the way life really is…when you think you've got a place for everything and everything in its place, something changes. The new saw is too big, or the corded tool goes cordless and now needs space for charger, or you decide to go Festool, etc., etc. BTDT. But I admire your effort.

Mine have been on the drawing board for almost 40 years now. The ones I have were "temporary" to see if it worked and would stay together. Is 40 years temporary enough?

DanK


----------



## CFrye

Howdy, y'all.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, you need to come around more often. We hear from Mudflap more than you.


----------



## Festus56

Good job Marty !! I only did two today. A lot of other things in the shop today though.










.


----------



## bandit571

26 plugs have been cut….took about…6 minutes to do…..and still might not be enough…

Been a long day…about to call it done..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> wbbn, since you ve gone to all this trouble to build a beautiful home for each and every tool, it s time to buy more tools. That s the way life really is…when you think you ve got a place for everything and everything in its place, something changes. The new saw is too big, or the corded tool goes cordless and now needs space for charger, or you decide to go Festool, etc., etc. BTDT. But I admire your effort.
> 
> Mine have been on the drawing board for almost 40 years now. The ones I have were "temporary" to see if it worked and would stay together. Is 40 years temporary enough?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Good point and I agree. My neighbor pointed out the same thing when he saw the first drawing. But I do have method to the madness. LOL. Currently all the tools slotted for this cabinet reside in what I also considered temporary homes until I got around to coming up with something better. That started 24 years ago, so I am only halfway along. The overall purpose was to consolidate this particular set of tools into one single cabinet freeing up 27 other drawers for…..... MORE TOOLS!! 

Now my neighbor has been extremely supportive and keeping tabs on my progress. I am guessing because I told him he could have the 8 ft long 24 inch deep cabinet that soon will be replaced with next project, 3 cabinets and a upgraded workbench. Told him I will get started on making them as soon as he gets this silver maple cut down in my yard.

What irks me is that as organized as I keep the drawers I cannot seem to keep any open workbench space.

LOL


----------



## tacky68

Dean: my screen name is the first three letters are my initials, then I just put the l"ky" on to make a word/name.

the "68" is the year I was born. It was all I could come up with. Tim I had the privilege of driving through Georgia

from Valdosta , north through Tennessee, On the 65 (I believe) in October of '09. What a beautiful state-very green.

Unlike here.

Tim


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Monte. Only working 4 days a week doesn't seem like much, but add in my own health problems(stable, for now, thank the Lord) a Mudflap and a Momma and doctor's appointments for all…you get the idea. Brian, #1 son, is really helping out a lot with Mom. He has been great! 
I don't envy you your time crunched move. As for the unhappy (with his own stupidity) customer-tell him: "The table was in beautiful shape when it was delivered to you. You did not store it properly. I would be happy to repair it for you for X amount of dollars *if* you wish to pay for the shipping to and from my new address in Virginia."

The name tags are looking great, y'all!


----------



## CFrye

Wood butcher, it matters not how many shelves, cabinets, tool boxes I add, the bench is always covered!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wood butcher, it matters not how many shelves, cabinets, tool boxes I add, the bench is always covered!
> 
> - CFrye


Very true.

So many projects, so little TIME.


----------



## MontanaBob

Monte. Thanks for the (Arlo Guthrie). That brings back memories, some good some not…but they're mine….
Tokin Gulf Yacht Club…. Dog Miller


----------



## MontanaBob

Mark, I'll be calling soon to see if you can squeeze me in for a burning….. It's not a rush, I've got until July…


----------



## rhybeka

guess the carpets in here need cleaned. Morning all.

Hoping to get to my plaque this weekend. I need to fire up the kerosene heater in the shop and see how it does so that will be good timing.

up early and at work…rode in with the SO which was not one of my smarter decisions.


----------



## mojapitt

Carpet cleaning services? Really?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I found a project for you to work on in your spare time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tacky, welcome to the land of the other place…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Going on Saturday. Wife will be with me.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Want to come around noon and duck out for lunch? I d be honored to take you and your wife out. My treat.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


We would like that of all things. Thank you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I hafta agree with Candy on the table…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Carpet cleaning services? Really?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The carpet cleaning is because of Randy, he's not house trained…..


----------



## UncleBuck

guess i act a lot like john candy's character uncle buck so all the family just started calling me that even when i divorced there sister they still call me that today so when it was time for a business name it had to be uncle buck . for the record i have never done anything like that in the movie, well maybe not tellin


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good job Marty !! I only did two today. A lot of other things in the shop today though.
> 
> - Festus56


Let me know if ya need a hand, I have a couple more to do today…..


----------



## HamS

Mornin all









Unfortunately it'll have to sit there until next week as I am in help week for the show.

My name is Hamilton so Ham came naturally.but it was taken so added the S.

Thanks Marty, his look great.

Clearly I have forgotten how to fix my pics.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody else out there needing a hand with a name tag for eddie's plaque???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congratulations Ham, that looks like a nice addition to the family…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Marty I would like one


----------



## mudflap4869

Dad got his truck stuck, so guess who got the privilege of pushing it out. It slung mud from my head to my toes. When I told him he needed mudflaps on the truck he said " Why? You are a mudflap." The name stuck like mud. The name was already taken on LJ, so I added the year of my birth (48) and the year (69) I went in the Army. Dumb, but it works.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I'll allow you to put your laser to work for me….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, Randy, I gotcha on the list…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Marty….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well,

The lawn mower won't be ready until at least Friday. But that's OK because I can't haul it home until I get the truck fixed and the parts for that had to come from a junk yard in Eugene Oregon and won't be here till Thursday. Mean while, back at the farm, the grass keeps growing. It seems like it goes from dead and brown to about two feet tall in about three days.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you can sale yers and pick this up on yer way thru…..
https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/d/sawmill/6528654749.html


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, Morning to ya…

One more week until Spring is supposed to get here…...maybe


----------



## mojapitt

I just have no idea what I will do in the future for woodworking (except annoy Charles). Until I see living arrangements, no plans can be made.


----------



## diverlloyd

Okay I want going to but could someone do a plague for me please. I didn't want to be involved but on second thought I would like to be.


----------



## ssnvet

Howum peeps…

Guess what? It's snowing. Promises to be an interesting commute home.

Handle… not to creative. Mom and Dad gave me half of it and where I live is the other half… most "real" Mainiacs don't like the phrase Mainiac, but I'm a transplant and think it's funny.

CNC from a photo? Not directly. You need "vector geometry" for your tool paths (which include the offset for the diameter of the router bit, referred to as "cutter comp") and then the CAM software translates that into a mathematical command for each line or arc movement, which is fed to the machine. To get from photo to vector geometry, you either need a software package that interpolates the pixels into approximate lines and arcs, or what I often do, I air drop the pixel image (bmp, jpg, etc…) into AutoCAD and "trace" around it with the line and arc commands.

The Purple People Eaters have dropped from 2nd place last season, to 7th place this season (8 teams) which is kind of discouraging. We didn't make the playoffs, so one more game and the season is over. I ate nachos and a loaded twice baked potato 2 hours before our game last night and skated like I had bricks in my stomach.

When I decided to wire an overhead outlet off of the table saw circuit for the planer, I changed to a twist lock plug and receptical.


















The hardware store wanted $1.85/foot for 12 ga - 2 wire cable, so I spent $30 on a 25' 12 ga. extension cord and cut it in half. ~14' wire the planer, and what's left over for a short, but heavy duty extension cord with a lighted plug.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, yer involved whether ya wanna be or not, I bet I gotta scrap of wood with yer name on it…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Going on Saturday. Wife will be with me.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Want to come around noon and duck out for lunch? I d be honored to take you and your wife out. My treat.
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> We would like that of all things. Thank you.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Can you come inside the show and find me? I'll probably be in the SawStop booth, or at the Southern Woodworker's booth. Come at noon. We can either go to the restaurant in the building (it's OK, but it may be pretty full), or we can go somewhere nearby. There's lots of restaurants in the area. If you guys aren't into walking, you'll have to drive and let me ride with you. I'm staying at the hotel across the street, and I likely won't bring my car over to the venue.

What kind of food do you like?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> AJ, yer involved whether ya wanna be or not, I bet I gotta scrap of wood with yer name on it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Are these CNC cut or laser? Will my regular signature work?


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty I was going to give it a go this weekend with my dremel but if you want to take it over for me, knock your socks off.  Not sure I can carve a turtle on 1" tall anything but it would be fun to try.

alright - back to work.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Going on Saturday. Wife will be with me.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Want to come around noon and duck out for lunch? I d be honored to take you and your wife out. My treat.
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> We would like that of all things. Thank you.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Can you come inside the show and find me? I ll probably be in the SawStop booth, or at the Southern Woodworker s booth. Come at noon. We can either go to the restaurant in the building (it s OK, but it may be pretty full), or we can go somewhere nearby. There s lots of restaurants in the area. If you guys aren t into walking, you ll have to drive and let me ride with you. I m staying at the hotel across the street, and I likely won t bring my car over to the venue.
> 
> What kind of food do you like?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


We can check both the sawstop booth and the Southern booth around noon. Pub grub is always good for us. There is actually a place called Grub Burger Bar which is supposed to be pretty good and it is just down Cobb parkway so a short drive. But hey, as a guest in town, just tell us what trips your trigger and we can find it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here again. I will take it.

Stumpy after burning yours on Andy's bench it may be to squareish to look good on a 3 1/2" x 1" plaque.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, mine is laser, your sig should work just fine…..


----------



## Festus56

Any time you want to stop by Montana Bob. Will be gone Friday but anytime after the weekend I will be here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Stumpy after burning yours on Andy s bench it may be to squareish to look good on a 3 1/2" x 1" plaque.
> 
> - Festus56


We'll give him two spots since he's a big name…..


----------



## ssnvet

Well it's really snowing now… and I just got a list of errands to do on the way home, so my lovelies can stay in their PJs around the fire…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy after burning yours on Andy s bench it may be to squareish to look good on a 3 1/2" x 1" plaque.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> We ll give him two spots since he s a big name…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Can you take care of it for me? Do you need me to email you the image, or can you grab it off this page?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, already got it loaded into the software…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Going on Saturday. Wife will be with me.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Want to come around noon and duck out for lunch? I d be honored to take you and your wife out. My treat.
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> We would like that of all things. Thank you.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Can you come inside the show and find me? I ll probably be in the SawStop booth, or at the Southern Woodworker s booth. Come at noon. We can either go to the restaurant in the building (it s OK, but it may be pretty full), or we can go somewhere nearby. There s lots of restaurants in the area. If you guys aren t into walking, you ll have to drive and let me ride with you. I m staying at the hotel across the street, and I likely won t bring my car over to the venue.
> 
> What kind of food do you like?
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> We can check both the sawstop booth and the Southern booth around noon. Pub grub is always good for us. There is actually a place called Grub Burger Bar which is supposed to be pretty good and it is just down Cobb parkway so a short drive. But hey, as a guest in town, just tell us what trips your trigger and we can find it.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


 Grub Burger Bar sounds fine if you're willing to drive me. Of course, it's less than a half mile, so we could walk. I wouldn't mind the exercise. But that's up to you folks.

PM me your cell phone number in case I have to get in touch with you. And remember, I've never seen your face. So please don't be offended if you have to explain to me who you are when we meet.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, already got it loaded into the software…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks!


----------



## Festus56

> Stumpy after burning yours on Andy s bench it may be to squareish to look good on a 3 1/2" x 1" plaque.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> We ll give him two spots since he s a big name…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yep that will work fine.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Getting ready to leave for Atlanta tomorrow. I'm driving, so I'll take two days. I'll stop for the night in Lexington.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I picked up 4 logs. One is around 28", but has a rotten hole in one end. I'll still get some great slabs. Others are narrower, but longer. Probably cut everything 8/4, but that will be after vacation.


----------



## Festus56

> Stumpy, already got it loaded into the software…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Us folks with a laser are good at stealing anything that is available.


----------



## mojapitt

How long Bill? Those look pretty decent.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, we need everyone to focus on staying healthy. We're having to do too many memorial/support things here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The big one is about 6'. Others are from 8 to 6 feet.


----------



## Festus56

I agree. It is a lot better to visit with someone than about them.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, that 28'' log looks like a good reason to quartersaw…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've heard there's no real benefit to q saw walnut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I've heard there's no real benefit to q saw walnut.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Practice…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top of the morning, All!

Well, from sunny and 70 yesterday to raining like h*ll this morning and 50. But that's Oregon for ya-if you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes…..

Moon report: waning crescent, 14% surface illumination.

Well, I'm off to the clinic to get jabbed with a needle…. It's my once-monthly visit, and my every-other-month visit with the doctor. I'm hoping he'll reduce my immuno-suppresent dosage today, but we'll see. I already screwed up my medication this morning by taking my immuno- suppresent. I'm not supposed to take my morning dose on clinic days, so they can measure the residual amount in my blood. I'm sure the doctor will let me hear it about the screwup…....... It'll be nice to see the nurses again, though!

Monte, that's a cool looking object. Kinda reminds me of OHSU's logo:










Thanks everyone for sharing your screen name stories-it's always fun hearing about them!

Well, that's all for now-have a great day, All!


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy if you are coming through Louisville and want to stop let me know I'm free all the time.


----------



## ssnvet

half of first shift bolted after lunch and we just called off second shift. Our production schedule is all screwed up and I'm sure we'll have some ticked off customers. JIT is kind of a curse in some ways. One hiccup in the production schedule of any one of your suppliers and your assembly line is down. And nothing get's shipped without the packaging.


----------



## bandit571

Having a snow flurry outside….nothing on the ground. Might see about Lunch, then install a couple dozen wooden plugs…all the while trying to match the grain, so the plugs vanish….I hope.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy if you are coming through Louisville and want to stop let me know I m free all the time.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I'm just going to stop for the night in Borea (south of Lexington).


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Grub Burger Bar sounds fine if you re willing to drive me. Of course, it s less than a half mile, so we could walk. I wouldn t mind the exercise. But that s up to you folks.
> 
> PM me your cell phone number in case I have to get in touch with you. And remember, I ve never seen your face. So please don t be offended if you have to explain to me who you are when we meet.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Number sent.










And who know what kind of hat she will wear that day but you can bet it will be cool.


----------



## 000

Checking most wanted mobster photos now!


----------



## HamS

> I agree. It is a lot better to visit with someone than about them.
> 
> - Festus56


Amen, brother.

Stumpy, did you mean Berea? That is a cool place.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Stumpy, did you mean Berea? That is a cool place.
> 
> - HamS


Yes… if you have time there is lots of cool stuff in the shops there.

Hey, if anyone is interested in a little farm entertainment involving pigs and women's underwear, I think the statute of limitations has run out on this. It involves our middle son.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6AA6DcF4BD-0gvVZPRP1yw?view_as=subscriber


----------



## DIYaholic

Been snowing all day….
Ground is covered with an inch….
Roads are just wet….
We are due to receive between 6" & 12"....
When is spring???


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you said HD already declared it spring?


----------



## bandit571

I think I'll go to the shop, and do a wee bit of Plugging

No word about the MRI, yet.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, you said HD already declared it spring?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Apparently, Mother Nature did not read the memo!!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Been snowing all day….
> Ground is covered with an inch….
> Roads are just wet….
> We are due to receive between 6" & 12"....
> When is spring???
> 
> - DIYaholic


April 17 = the last day of winter = the last day Randy gripes about the cold and snow.

April 18 = Spring = The one day out of the year Randy is happy

April 19 = the first day of summer = the day Randy starts gripping about the heat….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Holy CRAP - People have enough trouble figuring out which lane to drive in when they stay lined up…. This is going to be a cluster…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Holy CRAP - People have enough trouble figuring out which lane to drive in when they stay lined up…. This is going to be a cluster…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Reminds me of the old adage, You can make things fool proof, but you can't make them idiot proof….......


----------



## mojapitt

An engineer figured it out. Probably doesn't drive himself anywhere. But I am sure nothing could go wrong there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have those intersections in Branson. I hate them, especially with a 36' camper in tow.


----------



## mojapitt

I understand their explanation of how it works. I am just not sure that is saves any real hassle that it doesn't create again elsewhere.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Interchanges like that work fine for locals who have been down that road many times and know where they are going, and which lane to be in. But for anyone going through it for the first time, it's a freaking nightmare.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Stumpy if you are coming through Louisville and want to stop let me know I m free all the time.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> I m just going to stop for the night in Borea (south of Lexington).
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Well offer still stands if your coming down 65s in Indiana don't speed from when the speed changes in sellersburg until you get to Kentucky. Our state police are thick in the area and pull over for 1-2 over the limit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Interchanges like that work fine for locals who have been down that road many times and know where they are going, and which lane to be in. But for anyone going through it for the first time, it s a freaking nightmare.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Which is what most people in Branson MO are, first timers.


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy Be safe! Have a good time you guys 

@Bandit hopefully soon 

@Dean don't forget to tell your doc about that - it'll at least explain your results a bit.

got an email from the dog training place I'm taking Lilly to be assessed tomorrow night that she needs to have a canine flu vaccine. great. For those not in the know, a canine flu shot is different from a humans in that they get two shots, about two weeks apart from each other. So I called the vet - $65 for both shots. She goes in tonight for the first one so we can at least say we're on our way.


----------



## bandit571

Plugs are in…trimmed flush…plane to smooth things out…









Worked on turning these two "things" into parts for the upper case










Two sides, three shelves…

Drawer needed "stops" as it was going in too far….added a screw to the back edge of the sides…adjusted for depth..









BTW…see any plugs? I know I used a bunch of them..









Somewhere…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Well offer still stands if your coming down 65s in Indiana don t speed from when the speed changes in sellersburg until you get to Kentucky. Our state police are thick in the area and pull over for 1-2 over the limit.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I'm coming down I-75.


----------



## CFrye

There's an intersection like that in Joplin, MO. It is not as nerve wracking as the roundabouts they also put in.


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy: From I-70 south to Springboro….arrive around lunch time….unless you like sitting in a rolling parking lot…Worst areas are from Stanley Ave. to Moraine exits…..US 40 @ Vandalia…speed trap…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> There's an intersection like that in Joplin, MO. It is not as nerve wracking as the roundabouts they also put in.
> 
> - CFrye


I love roundabouts. Got the hang of them in Britain and Scotland and they are great. The only problem with them is the D/A's who STOP in the middle of the road to politely let traffic enter the circle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love roundabouts. Once people learn how to use them, there's no traffic anymore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We got one of them intersections south of Indy on I-65…..


----------



## ssnvet

Well they finally kicked everyone out a 2 pm, because the remaining cars in the parking lot were preventing the maintenance crew from plowing…

fun ride home…










But the CRV handles it very well…










Even made it up the hill at the end of our pvt road.

So I sometimes feel a bit guilty about hiding out in the shop and I said to my wife tonight "would you like to spend some quality time together? Or should I hang out in the shop?" to which she replies…. "I'm good"

#oh-what-a-relationship

:^p


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finally getting in the shop after the water heater went out, damn I can't believe how much them things have gone up in the past 10 years. Time for a beer and a burn…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

*Mark*

Thank you very much it looks very nice.

*WBBN *

I wish I had the skill to do that for all of my stuff. I LOVE to have everything organized and in its place. To long in the military I guess.



> Dean, I found a project for you to work on in your spare time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Monte


I met the guy who did that turning and it is not very hard to do. Some carving and lots of sanding.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Burning some eucalyptus that Jeff gave me a few years back, smells pretty good in the shop…..


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper is not as dumb as he sometimes looks…










This snow is light and fluffy, so I don't think we'll lose power… but it never hurts to have a fire going in advance and to get the house warmed up nice and cozy just in case.


----------



## bandit571

Doctor just called about the results from yesterday…getting referred to a Brain Doctor….something they didn't like showed up…not a tumor, but something else..

had to stop work in the shop today….shakes have come back.


----------



## Festus56

You are welcome Arlin. I did one more today just because I had a piece of sycamore from the same tree that his bench was made from.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, hang in there and good luck.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Got a few more done today…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks Marty!


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're pullin' fer ya bandit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Only 2 fer me tonight, I'm goin' fer beer and darts…..


----------



## mojapitt

Can anyone tell me how to delete just my business page from Facebook? Or do I need to open new account?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Got back from the clinic a little while ago and just finished lunch.

Had my lab draw and got my results:

Hematocrit: 38.5K (normal starts at 42K), and continues to increase. Should be in the normal range soon.

Platelets: *150,000*!! Platelets are now officially in the normal range! (Last year at this time, my platelets were below 10K.

Doctor said he's surprised with how rapidly I've recovered. (Of course, he tells all his patients this, but it was still nice to hear.)

He's further reduced my immuno-suppresent dosage, which I'm pleased with-and so is my liver. He also reduced the dosage of my medication that stimulates my bone marrow to produce more red blood cells and platelets. He further reduced my clinic visits to once every 2 months.

The best part of my visit was seeing the nurses. And they were all coming up to me to thank me for their Saint Valentine's Day gift (the candy dispenser.) Since they weren't supposed to know whom it came from, somebody must have blabbed….....

One of my favorite nurses is transferring out, to another department in another pavilion later this month. So I'm going to visit her on her last day at the clinic, and this time it won't be anonymously. She's getting some goodies and a "I'll miss you" card. I told her it was important to me to see her on her last day, because I'll probably never see her again. She said that of course she'll see me again, but I know that we won't.This one's gonna hurt…..

But, since I can't seem to predict the future, who knows what's going to happen. Besides, I know which floor she's going to work on in the Hatfield Pavilion….....!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Can anyone tell me how to delete just my business page from Facebook? Or do I need to open new account?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Just e-mail Mark Zuckerberg-I'm sure he can help you with that!


----------



## JL7

Hey all…..you all talk (2630 posts) ALOT! Sorry I haven't checked in for awhile…..

I am thankful to William, Knotcurser and Candy for bringing the Eddie project together…...can't wait to see it….

I did hear from a few folks and got a few carvings done, along with Eddie's goto saying and a little carving that Eddie commissioned from me to pass out to his customers as fridge magnets…...and I have failed to follow uniform guidelines for the correct size requirements…..hoping that William will cuss my name and make them work…..










They all need a bit of sanding and/or beveling…..

Impatiently waiting for 2 feet of snow to melt….Where's Bill?

Very cool that Marty, Mark and Bill are busy making badges as well, and if anyone is still holding out, I have more blanks to carve…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here I am Jeff. I'll take your snow, but I can't come get it right now. Maybe Fedex…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, good news on your doctor visit.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, good news on your doctor visit.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill. Now that I have platelets, it's nice not nicking myself every time I shave…..!


----------



## firefighterontheside

But now that you have platelets you can Nick yourself if you want to.


----------



## Gene01

That's great news, Dean. Very happy for you.


----------



## DonBroussard

Dean-Great blood test results. You must have studied very hard!

Jeff-The name badges for the Eddie Project looks terrific, as expected.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good ta see ya stepin' up there Jeffrey…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a close second out of three, I'll take it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll knock some more names off my list tomorrow while I start phase 2 of a kitchen that I was suppose to start yesterday…..


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, Vikings are shelling out some serious money


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Jeff, Vikings are shelling out some serious money
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Did they sign Payton or Andrew???


----------



## mojapitt

Cousins for $84 million guaranteed


----------



## ssnvet

I had to wire up a new cable to the planer, as the one on the machine was a couple feet too short to reach my outlet in the ceiling. This was a royal PITA as the box inside the cabinet was awkward to work on.










After getting power squared away, it was quick and easy to change my dust collection switched over from my lunchbox planer.



















Ready for some testing… my initial observations:
1. The serrated feed roller on the PM feeds very assertively and once they bite, they don't slip or stop, so I need to be sure not to get my pinkies caught underneath the board and the out feed rollers, because they'll get pinched hard. Don't ask how I know that.
2. My test board was sniped at both ends, which I'm not happy about. But the board had not been jointed and was bowed, which may have been the cause. More testing is required to sort this out.
3. The dust collection is very, very good. Nearly 100%.
4. Best of all… the PM is much quieter than the lunch box. This is the difference between an induction motor and a universal motor.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I am sure you will dial it in perfectly. It's part of the fun.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, have you started with the Russian Olive yet?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sure is a lot going on here… Health improvement, snow melting, projects underway, new wiring with no spark flying… Lots of good stuff.

A couple of pictures from last weekend's trip to Falcon's Rest.


















And one just because I like old fire trucks


----------



## firefighterontheside

They need to make a planer with 4 feed rollers so that there are always 2 pressing down at any one time. Matt, that thing sure is pretty.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree with Bill. There has to be a better way for the planer to hold the wood.


----------



## ArlinEastman

*FOR YOU GUYS WITH LAZER'S*

I would love to get one for me and the vets but would like to get a small low cost one as well and also see if there is free software out there I can download for using it also.

Anything out there like that? Also if a router CNC was cheaper I would get that instead.

Also links would be most helpful.



> Sure is a lot going on here… Health improvement, snow melting, projects underway, new wiring with no spark flying… Lots of good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


*Kevin*

I love those old decks. When I build my house when I first retired for two years before I had to go back in the military I did not have a deck all the way around the house but it was 14'Wx20'L and perfect for folks coming over.

*Matt*

The Grizzly one I have is almost exactly like that and all I do is hold the board down while it is going in and do the same as it is going out and I have never had snip yet. However, before I learned to do that it did do some on the outfeed part


----------



## KelvinGrove

Perhaps the answer lies in better support for the free end instead of trying to control the end in the planer. If the outfeed snipe is caused by the board dropping after the indeed roller looses contact, wouldn't a 48 inch outfeed table eliminate most of that?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, outfeed support is essential. But I think some happens inside regardless.


----------



## ssnvet

I had some trouble adjusting the out feed rollers… more too work on…

We got at least 12" and it's still snowing. Tomorrow morning is going to be fun… got to get to bed now so I can get up early and plow… oh the joy!


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, Randy can clear it for you.


----------



## bandit571

When I WAS using that lunchbox planer I used to have…I would strat a length of scrap through first, once that was moving, I put the good board through….then caught the scrap, and started a new scrap board through, before the good board was out of the feed roller…no snipe.

As for now? Well..
..








These don't snipe


----------



## DanKrager

I don't understand (other than cost) why planers don't carry wood like wide belt sanders do. The big wide belts have a pair of pressure rollers either side of the contact point, but even my little 15" with only one roller each side does not snipe. So, wouldn't that work nicely for planers too? Maybe so much more pressure is involved that it might not.

DanK


----------



## Festus56

Arlin a laser like Bill, Marty, Gene and I have is about $260.00 last I looked. It does come with free software but think I am about the only one that luckily got it to work. I think the better software is around $40.00. Still about as cheap as it gets for what they will do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

At$260 that a lot cheaper than a CNC. The trouble is assembling it….


----------



## tacky68

Marty: Thank you for the welcome, I have been skulking about for a while. Enjoyable forum.

Tim.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome to you, tacky Tim.


----------



## Festus56

Welcome Tim. Sorry I missed you earlier. This is a great place to hang out.


----------



## tacky68

Matt: I have the PM 20", and I get a little snipe at both ends. It is not straight across the board, but at an angle.

100 grit with the ROS makes quick work of it, however I would love if there were none, not sure if that is possible

though. I built a planer sled to joint the first side of wide material, and I get it there also. 

Tim


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

looked at the Laguna sale WoodWerks is having..could get the 14/12 for 1313 to my door - that's with light and wheels. Hopefully they'll run the same or similar sale later this year.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Greetings to Tacky Tim. Does this mean I am no longer"that new guy"?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Tacky68

I have a Pm 20 as well, I simply lowered my bed rollers just below the surface and use Renaissance wax on the bed , greatly reduces snipe .. and no the wax has never contaminated the wood . wipe it on let it dry and buff it off .. dries hard , last pretty well also


----------



## mojapitt

Winter storm watch for Friday again. Possible 8 more inches of snow.

That also means another possible noreaster for Matt and Randy.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, have you started with the Russian Olive yet?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yep. Can't say I'm a fan. It's brittle. Chips out. Crazy grain. In what my bro. brought, lots of bark inclusions. Color is blah. 
Might change my mind when the finish hits it. Right now though, I won't be going out of my way to get any more.


----------



## HamS

Snowing a bit. Hell week is under way. The play is Rumors by Neil Simon. Hillarious. I'll try to take some pics tonight. Dress rehearsal is tomorrow night, opens on Fri.

H


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Up at 5:30 to plow… snow was above my Sorels so that's ~15". Fairly light though, so the tractor and 5' blower made quick work of it. Made it to work just on time.

The CRV had a shimmy-shimmy going down the road @ > 40 mph and I was freaking out that I hit something in the snow last night. But after a few miles it settled down, so I'm guessing there was a big snow clod stuck behind a wheel up in the suspension.

Just another day in paradise :^o


----------



## ssnvet

> Tacky68
> I simply lowered my bed rollers just below the surface and use Renaissance wax on the bed
> - CharlesNeil


Re. the PM 15. My bed rollers are ~ 0.003" above the deck and I think I can feel the board transition up onto them and then back down. I can see how they would help a lot if taking heavy passes on rough stock, but I might lower them and see if that helps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You guys don't have to rub it in about your snow so much. Especially Monte, I know you just love it.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Matt,
The other thing bed rollers can do, is if the material is band mill sawn , the ridges can translate as it likes to kinda bounce over , doesnt seem as bad on circle mill sawn ..


----------



## mojapitt

Planing rough lumber has to be done a little different for that reason Charles. Flip it on every pass and take small cuts or you will make lousy boards.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stephen Hawking died, that makes Sheldon the smartest person in the world now…..


----------



## mojapitt

Tacky, I keep forgetting to welcome you here.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..1/2" of the white crap on the ground here…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, how many days are left???


----------



## mojapitt

I added a day, so I have 14 working days left. April 3rd is now the grand finale.


----------



## Gene01

My first planer passes are always with a sled and wedges as necessary. First few cuts are at 1/32 or less. Even S4S will not be flat. 
To eliminate snipe, Bandit's suggestion works well. Or, if possible, narrow sticks along side of the board work, too. Another trick I use is a melamine coated 8' length of shelving as an aux. bed. A strip of wood to catch the infeed table's edge is all you need. My sled extends about foot beyond the infeed table and the rest is on the outfeed side.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, how do you like the smell of the Russian Olive?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Monte, hope all goes well with your move! Hope you don't need "sled dogs" for it, it's been snowing like crazy on my end of Virginia.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , This will take you thru to the end of the month https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/USVA0351:1:US


----------



## mojapitt

I forgot, Mark is coming down Friday. He's bringing Billings weather with him.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, how do you like the smell of the Russian Olive?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It may be because of where it was harvested but, I can't detect any odor, at all. This stuff is very dry, also. I think it may have been allowed to dry a few years before it was sawn into planks. And, that was at least two years ago.


----------



## bandit571

Had to find a Brain Doctor the accepts TriCare…..they found ONE. Maybe paying Beka a visit….1080 Polaris Parkway is where the office is….need to google map it to find directions…..we'll see how this goes…

Sunshine AND snow flurries..at the same time here…mid 20s…..need to send this stuff back to Michiganer Land where it belongs..


----------



## ssnvet

I've been dealing with snipe on my lunch box and have learned many tricks to minimize it…

The only reason I bought this behemoth PM (and sank all this time and energy into it) was to be done with snipe once and for all with no more fussing around. If I can't do that, I'll be quite disappointed.

I think Sir Charles recommendation about the bed rollers is the way forward. Lunch box planers (even the DW 735 in all it's glory) don't have bed rollers. So this is a new one on me.

The owners manual says to set the bed roller height from .005" to .015" proud of the bed. Less for finish planing smooth boards and more for heavier cuts in rough boards.

Also, the next test will not be on a warped board, as with the long bed jointer my SOP is to flatten one side before they hit the planer.

News at 11 (if I can stay awake that long)


----------



## Gene01

Wishing you the best of luck, Bandit. Please keep us in the loop. When's the appt.?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 25° now and should get into the 50's later. A couple nice days before the snow returns on Friday. Think Monte is getting more than here. We will just come down and help him enjoy ti all.

Good luck with the doctors Bandit.

I get very little if any snipe with my old Grizzly planer. May be because it does not have bed rollers and I do wax the bed like Charles suggested.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Since the weather is a constant topic here I provide the following. One of my tasks is to keep our leadership team from being blindsided by weather. They want to know what is going to happen before it shows up on the six o-clock news so we use several sources to give us a longer range picture. We have to keep telling them that A) A model run is NOT a forecast, B) A single model run tells you nothing, and C) ensemble only counts when they agree. All of this means that this storm may or may not develop but the tendencies are strong so you can take that for what it's worth.

Anyway, since the bosses want to know, we tell them. This went out to them yesterday. 
__
Earlier today I got word of a potential storm system over the upcoming weekend into next week. At first every thing looked like it would be mid-Ohio valley and east along the central coast.

This afternoon the range of possibilities expanded to include us (Chattanooga). Important to note that the inclusion is based on uncertainty in the models (in the range of possibilities but that could change). The worst case scenario would be for us to get an as yet undefined amount of snow. Best case would be for the 985 low the models predicted to form more east and then get drawn south east along the coast. The most likely scenario is for this to produce snow to our east and rain for us BUT that depends on how far south the polar jet gets before it drifts east. If it comes far enough and if this develops as currently modeled then we could see significant snow.

By Thursday we should have a better picture and an actionable forecast by late Friday.

I point out that the blizzard of 93 occurred on 12 March, 25 years ago yesterday and while eight days is a long time weather wise a spring snow storm is not out of the question.
___


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Stephen Hawking died, that makes Sheldon the smartest person in the world now…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I saw that this morning. Big Bang will not be the same.


----------



## ssnvet

Tim… I have very low confidence in forecasts outside of a 4 day window. Nature still keeps a few tricks up her sleeve to keep us mere mortals guessing.

But I get why they want to know, as in a corporate environment, all the executives in the crystal palace need to know when to short their stock options, so they can tack another zero onto the end of their paycheck.

These storms are killing our March (and consequently our Q1) numbers, as we've lost three production days and have had a LOT of OT logged for plowing. But fortunately, we're a privately held company and the main fall out is the president having to endure the owner having a temper tantrum. But he's in his 80s and has dementia, so it is usually immediately forgotten (though sometimes it is repeated over and over again). As long as JR get's his massive retirement check and can fuel up his yacht in FL, he doesn't really care.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sad pi day but what better day for a scientist to pass away.


----------



## Gene01

Ahh, weather. It is what it is. When I was working I travelled every day. Tried to plan around the forecasts. What folly that was. In more than 50% of the cases, the forecasts/guesses were off. And, in 20 miles, + or -, conditions would change, anyway.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim… I have very low confidence in forecasts outside of a 4 day window. Nature still keeps a few tricks up her sleeve to keep us mere mortals guessing.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yea, we have to keep repeating the mantra, "there is a difference between a model and a forecast". Models tell you the range you can expect (rain to snow VS clear to rainy) while a forecast gives you specific conditions. What we do see is that when the ensembles (multiple sets of the same model) start to match up it gets pretty accurate. Some times that does not happen until inside 24 hours. Other times it may be as much as a week out. And there lies the rub. We are constantly trying to educate our senior staff on the meaning of the terms, "uncertainty" and "confidence level".

One of the issues we face is, when you get your weather from the local news channel they are trying to give a forecast which covers 7,500 square miles, includes everything for the next 24 hours, and can be put into a 180 second report plus a commercial break. We need to know what will conditions be at X location and Y time.

But, my shoulder is acting up so… I guess it's going to rain.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I made a sled similar to what Gene was talking about , basically some plywood and runners so it stayed straight. then simply put a stick on the back so the wood cant push back, 
I could shim a twisted board ( hot glue shims or duct tape ) and slide it thru on light passes and get a twist or bow out pretty easily .
Called it a "planer dog"


----------



## ssnvet

I do not think that Stephen Hawking was anywhere close to the smartest man on earth. I've actually heard much of his cosmology work shredded for having very faulty circular logic.

He was also very antagonistic towards people of faith.

Sad to see anyone suffer as he did, and I never rejoice at another's misfortune or death, but I for one was not a fan.


----------



## rhybeka

> Had to find a Brain Doctor the accepts TriCare…..they found ONE. Maybe paying Beka a visit….1080 Polaris Parkway is where the office is….need to google map it to find directions…..we ll see how this goes…
> 
> Sunshine AND snow flurries..at the same time here…mid 20s…..need to send this stuff back to Michiganer Land where it belongs..
> 
> - bandit571


Add in plenty of time for traffic if your appointment is anywhere near rush hour. And don't tell the boss there's an IKEA there as well… that's really close to the mall.


----------



## bandit571

ok…first doctor was NOT taking new people….called TriCare again…found another one that was in the "loop" and was even taking new people. North end of Columbus, OH…about an hour or so drive. waiting to hear their office to call me, and set up an appointment….sometime in the next two weeks…

Got the locations for the three shelves about laid out..may work on that later….Have a fellow coming up friday from Dayton, OH to work on his hand plane skills….


----------



## firefighterontheside

An error in math has me recutting a bunch of plywood…..time for lunch.


----------



## mojapitt

I really hate math errors


----------



## diverlloyd

If you go by IQ then Marylin von Savant would be the smartest. I don't think there is a way to say one person is the smartest considering there is no one that is the best at everything. But by opening up new thought processes in science then I would say Hawkins has done a ton for the scientific community and was able to explain things so most could understand. Making him popular due to having a larger base of people who understand his thoughts.There are a lot of mathematicians that could rank as the smartest but have a smaller base of people who can understand complex mathematics.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill my above post is a coincidence about mathmatics. At least you are able to recut if it was me I would have to start over my math errors are usually unfixable but have made extra stock to make jigs.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, If we are offering opinions, this would be mine. He may not be the "smartest guy in the world" but anyone who can do calculus is so far ahead of me that they are all the same….

https://www.amazon.com/Elegant-Universe-Superstrings-Dimensions-Ultimate/dp/B001OELZNC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1521046580&sr=8-1&keywords=the+elegant+universe+by+brian+greene


----------



## firefighterontheside

Luckily my error on this has oversized my pieces. It's pretty difficult to add length plywood, no matter how good of a mathematician I am.


----------



## bandit571

Appointment…29 MAR 18…..At least I will miss the Honda traffic..and maybe the rush hour stuff in Columbus,,
1415 hrs. 9039 Antares Ave.

Boss wants to go to the store….another hour shot in the a…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Luckily my error on this has oversized my pieces. It's pretty difficult to add length plywood, no matter how good of a mathematician I am.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


seven and four…...

carry the nine…...

divide by the Continental drift…..

Plus three is eleven and 3/16s…..

but not on Wednesday…

minus eight….


----------



## KelvinGrove

That is why I have to have heat in my shop…so my toes don't get cold while I work the math.


----------



## bandit571

Have to allow for that infamous "Fudge Factor"....


----------



## KelvinGrove

Designed using common core math.


----------



## DanKrager

Use dividers, a sector, and story sticks and most silly math errors and tape or ruler reading errors go away. My Christmas gift of "By Hand and Eye" is a real eye opener both for designing and executing a given design. I'm learning and really like the process.

I'm also working on improving a process not new to me, that of laying out story sticks as I design in Sketch-up. It's astonishing how much information can be stored reliably in such an efficient and direct manner. The trick is to keep it organized and consistent from project to project. I understand that craftsmen used to design the whole piece of furniture on a story stick with very little visualization drawing. In addition to the construction particulars, I'm learning how to include triangle marking system elements on the story stick as a key to apply to cut parts.Very little is written or videoed about the triangle system and several people simply have it wrong in their videos, adding to the confusion.

Bringing all of these vintage processes together is not covered in any texts I've found. I'd be interested to know if such a text even exists?

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Ah common core math where every answer is the correct answer. 40hrs x minimum wage equals $5000 yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> They need to make a planer with 4 feed rollers so that there are always 2 pressing down at any one time. Matt, that thing sure is pretty.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I have a Rockwell S63 that has the segmented infeed roller then the chip breaker pressing down on the wood before the cutter head followed by two smooth out feed rollers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Luckily my error on this has oversized my pieces. It's pretty difficult to add length plywood, no matter how good of a mathematician I am.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> seven and four…...
> 
> carry the nine…...
> 
> divide by the Continental drift…..
> 
> Plus three is eleven and 3/16s…..
> 
> but not on Wednesday…
> 
> minus eight….
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Lets not forget the Coriolis effect.

LOL


----------



## rhybeka

meeting done - now I can go back to thinking about woodwork 

so I'm thinking about building some basic necessary lego storage for under my bartop work table. It can only be about 9" wide to fit behind the pipe legs, but it needs to be about 5'6" long and 36" high. Think I would be ok building it out of 1/2" ply? Whit is giving me a stack of it and I'm assuming most of it is in not furniture grade condition since it's been out in the pole barn a while. I could probably double the pieces up and make them 1" thick.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tim, that's the same formula that I use…..


----------



## mojapitt

I used to know what the continental drift rate was too. Hmmmmmm


----------



## mudflap4869

I thought that I was smart, then Candy tricked me into going to the altar. Not smart of me at all. 
re Story sticks: My dad made a story stick for every job, and it almost always worked out perfectly. He had a second grade education but was as sharp as a tack.
Candy learned the value of story sticks after working in the shop for a while.


----------



## CFrye

That's a mighty long drawer, Beka. Can you make more drawers?


----------



## Gene01

I try not to measure anything. If it fits, nail it. If it's too tight, get a bigger hammer. 
Measure with a micrometer, mark it with chalk and cut it with an axe.
Actually, for machine set ups, 1,2,3, blocks and key way stock are my tools. 
If stock thickness is critical, a height gauge or digital calipers work. But, my go to for gauging thickness out of the planer is a set of open end wrenches. 
My homemade "story sticks" work for inside measurements like for case bottoms or, panels that fit in dadoes. Measure with them and take them to the saw. 
Tapes are for gross width/length only. Bring it to perfect with a shooting board and plane.
Tapes and rulers involve numbers. Numbers involve math. Math involves intelligence. I'm just a dumb country boy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I seem to be hard at goofing off today, I'm not gettin' much done…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I seem to be hard at goofing off today, I m not gettin much done…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That can be an accomplishment by itself


----------



## Festus56

That is me some days Marty. I think I am nearly caught up and not starting anything new until next week. Just doing an engraving on the urn and I am ready to stop. Been a long week already.


----------



## ssnvet

Re. story sticks…

I hired a pick-up truck carpenter 20+ years ago to help me side my house and he taught me to use a story stick. He also taught me to carry a low angle block plane in my tool apron whenever doing trim work. That way when your up on an extension ladder and you realize that your cut is a whisper too long, you can just take a couple quick swipes and save your legs a lot of work…. those two tips were well worth what I paid him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I use sticks that have numbers up both sides, I'm constantly screwing up and reading the wrong side…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

It sounds like somebody, and by somebody I mean Stumpy, needs to do a really good video on the topic of story sticks. I would like to see one made and used for a project, start to finish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

While you guys were figuring out this math thing I put one carcass together and cut parts for others. Only 4 more to go, then I get to make a myriad of shelves. I use a 36" stick like Marty shows. I used to use all tape measure, but I've been burned by inaccurate tapes. Now I use rulers as much as I can.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, the 1/2 should be fine, just account for it's weakness when pressured sideways.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My wife came to the shop to inform me she is done with teaching classes online, and by the way do you know what time it is?

ME: No, of course not I never know. 
HER: When did you eat last?
ME: This morning.
HER: That was 7 hours ago do you want something to eat?
ME: Where did the time go?

LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I'm working now…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Winter storm watch for Friday again. Possible 8 more inches of snow.
> 
> That also means another possible noreaster for Matt and Randy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

We are to get the same system but only 2"+ .... Also Monte are you stopping by here on your way East? Love to say Hi one more time and meet the Misses

*Mark and Bill*

Do you both have links to where you got your systems?

*Hi Tim*

*Bandit*

I pray all goes well with you buddy.

*Matt*

Last year I do not remember what I did with mine just some fine adjusting and mine no longer has snipe either so it can be done just do not ask me how. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, is that a beer? No wonder nothings gettin done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, mine came from eBay. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is mine.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/EleksMaker-EleksLaser-A3-Pro-Laser-Engraving-Machine-CNC-Laser-Printer-US-STOCK/253475427411?hash=item3b04501453:g:YEEAAOSwTvFaoNpb


----------



## DIYaholic

> Marty, is that a beer? No wonder nothings gettin done.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


*THAT* is not beer…
Just beer flavored water!!!
Not very good flavoring either….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is that a beer? No wonder nothings gettin done.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um… No, that's my pencil holder…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody else need to catch the bus to Mississippi???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Luckily my error on this has oversized my pieces. It's pretty difficult to add length plywood, no matter how good of a mathematician I am.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> seven and four…...
> 
> carry the nine…...
> 
> divide by the Continental drift…..
> 
> Plus three is eleven and 3/16s…..
> 
> but not on Wednesday…
> 
> minus eight….
> 
> - KelvinGrove


You forgot to divide by the square root of the coefficient of pie, then subtract the Doppler effect at his geo-position, and correct for the Coriolis Effect.


----------



## Festus56

> This is mine.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/EleksMaker-EleksLaser-A3-Pro-Laser-Engraving-Machine-CNC-Laser-Printer-US-STOCK/253475427411?hash=item3b04501453:g:YEEAAOSwTvFaoNpb
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill that link is for one without the laser module. Took a bit to see why it was cheaper.

Looks good Marty. Mine are in the mail.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top 'O the afternoon, All!

Been a busy morning/afternoon today. Thought I'd combine trips, to you know, reduce my carbon footprint-so where the heck did the day go…....?!

One of the stops I made was at a jewelry store at the mall. I inherited a gold Omega watch from my dad when he died back in '07, and it had stopped running. So I took it in for a new battery. Dropped it with the guy, went to swap a couple of dress shirts at Nordstom to get the correct size, and came back 45 minutes later. Asked the guy how much I owed him for the battery replacement. He said it's no charge. Turns out the watch is a wind-up….....

So how much carbon did I save with that one…....?!

Weather here is sunny and mid-50's. Was supposed to rain today. One of these days the forecasters will get one right…....

Moon report: waning crescent, 8% surface illumination.

Bill, 8:42 first mile this morning. Was a little breezy out, and I was a hair tired for some reason. Hope to do better on Friday.

Bandit, I'm hoping for good news from the brain doc. If you and Becky get together for lunch, be sure to post photos.

Say what you will about Stephen Hawking, but there are a lot of mental midgets out there, and he wasn't one of them.

I'm a big proponent of story sticks. Mine aren't very complicated (I'm no Stephen Hawking), but I use them when I build my boxes, to make sure the splines are in the correct positions, and that the lid gets cut off at the correct place. Once the thing is laid out correctly, you can use it indefinitely, and everything is positioned correctly.

Well, since we haven't had any spam in quite awhile, I guess I'm left to my own devices for lunch…......!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> This is mine.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/EleksMaker-EleksLaser-A3-Pro-Laser-Engraving-Machine-CNC-Laser-Printer-US-STOCK/253475427411?hash=item3b04501453:g:YEEAAOSwTvFaoNpb
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Bill that link is for one without the laser module. Took a bit to see why it was cheaper.
> 
> Looks good Marty. Mine are in the mail.
> 
> - Festus56


Whoops!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Another in my ongoing series, Tales from the Big City.

Am listening to my Pandora internet radio station, when on comes a commercial. It's for a concert this month in Portland.

Portland, Maine, of course, and it's on 9 March 2018…......


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I know the coefficient of pie. It's how much can I eat at once. Oh and I'm now awake from my migraine pill slumber. The wife brought paper work home for a new migraine drug that is a once a month shot that just got out of trials. She is excited about it but I'm unsure in a non time tested product. Every drug sounds good until the 5 year complications start rolling in. Last one I tried was a electro patch with mess in it that left chemical burns.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks Marty I like the font I feel kind of metal now.


----------



## bandit571

Doing a bit of supper right now….been running the router, lately…..film @ 2300hrs, zulu…


----------



## ssnvet

Lowered the bed rollers (very easy to adjust) and that eliminated all of the snipe on the trailing edge and decreased it on the leading edge. My guess is that the snipe on the leading edge has to do with the board hitting and then pushing up on the chip breaker. So I may raise tha up as well.

After some more test cuts I adjusted the thickness measurement scale


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mark

So which one do you use?

Also for Bills I think this is the lazer that goes with it

https://www.ebay.com/itm/450nm-15W-Laser-Module-W-Heatsink-Fan-Support-TTL-PWM-for-DIY-Laser-Engraver-I/173200129765?_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D49918%26meid%3Da609aab76b674d01bc00191da852c3a7%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D323103882213%26itm%3D173200129765&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

I am wondering if a person can get a unit with a Laser and Router.

Also please do not forget the links which helps me.


----------



## bandit571

This is going to be a tall one..










Need to add a back panel, a top, a face frame, and a door….

This was THE last can of Golden Oak in Wall E World today…









Router made some dovetail grooves..









And a few "pins" 









Cut a rebate for the plywood back..









Might have this Wards 78 set up about right..









Busy day, I'm tuckered out…between phone tag all morning, taking the boss shopping, and the shop time…


----------



## ArlinEastman

This one looks like it has everything what do you think Mark and Bill"

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5W-EleksMaker-Elekslaser-A3-Desktop-Laser-Engraving-Machine-CNC-Printer-DIY/322940580588?_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D49918%26meid%3Df36f87631da54daea308d3fd198fd553%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D323125696780%26itm%3D322940580588&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Or this one

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Desktop-Laser-Engraving-Machine-DIY-Logo-Marking-Printer-Engraver-Cutting-2000mW/322337693479?_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D49918%26meid%3Dd263b3d1880d4cf9a4db0d05fc99c252%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D253475427411%26itm%3D322337693479&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Lowered the bed rollers (very easy to adjust) and that eliminated all of the snipe on the trailing edge and decreased it on the leading edge. My guess is that the snipe on the leading edge has to do with the board hitting and then pushing up on the chip breaker. So I may raise tha up as well.
> 
> After some more test cuts I adjusted the thickness measurement scale
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, you sound like quite the engineer!

One of my best friends is an engineer at Freightliner Trucks here in town. He designs the brake systems for the big rigs. He also got to test one of the self-driving trucks recently. The tests were conducted out at Freightliner's proving grounds in the Central Oregon desert. I suppose if they test them out there, it's to make sure that if a truck goes berserk it won't kill anyone….....

How to tell an engineer? If asked if the glass is half full or half empty, the engineer will say that the glass is twice as big as it needs to be….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

The first one looks like mine, but with a bigger laser.


----------



## mojapitt

This is nearly finished


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

That is some piece of work Monte, sweet looking!!!


----------



## Festus56

Arlin this is the one we all have. Same as your first link but we have 1600w lasers. Not sure how much difference the 2500w would make. Have seen some with both cnc and laser but know nothing about them.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/A3-30X38cm-1-6W-1600MW-DIY-Desktop-Laser-Engraving-Machine-Image-Printer-Carving/262305076838?hash=item3d1299d666:g:SbsAAOSwGPxaFSqF


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that looks like a heavy beast of a bed.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Monte!!


----------



## bandit571

Monte: I'll have to hide that picture from the Boss….


----------



## bandit571

Big squares?









For "scale" these two are sitting on a couple of 1×10s….Smaller one is a 10" square…









Was transferring marks over to the second side panel..










Wanted both sets of sliding dovetails to line up..


----------



## mojapitt

It's nothing that you can't build Bandit


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin make sure your ear the fine print on those machines to make sure it comes with the laser module. Here are some combo machines. Also check for what it computer operating system ( windows what ever, Linux etc)it's compatible with.
https://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=cnc+router+machine+with+laser+&_sop=15


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all…. I think. My phone is doing strange things to LIs this morning. Showing things side-by-side instead of stacked.

2 years, 9 months, 16 days left…. I can do this.


----------



## mojapitt

Mobile view for LJs isn't working right. Almost impossible to deal with the screen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My phone would do that from time to time, I prefer my laptop…..


----------



## rhybeka

> That s a mighty long drawer, Beka. Can you make more drawers?
> 
> - CFrye


No drawers, just shelves.  The legos are already in plastic containers that would fit onto those shelves. I'd also like the shelves to hold binders with lego direction pages in them but they're 12" wide soooo….dunno on that one. I thought about building another cabinet in the corner that was 12" x 12" x 40". it would be a good place for the lamp to sit on top next to the bar top.


----------



## rhybeka

...and Morning all…. time to put out a work fire. have a contractor coming out next week to price the kitchen job and/or the garage reno/addition.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. I keep getting that Amazon pop up that others have complained about. Only happens on LJ.

Beka, leave fires to the fire department.


----------



## Gene01

Wouldn't a more powerful laser burn faster?


----------



## boxcarmarty

More powerful would burn deeper, you would need faster motors with it to burn faster…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Marty,

Thank you so much for the sign,


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Today's adventure is to design an adapter so I can mount a Nova Chuck onto my metal working lathe… I've made all the measurements and made a sketch, but this one's a beyond my abilities, so I'm getting some help from my machinist friend.

I'm calling the planer done for now and hopefully I'll be able to start making some things again soon. First on the list is finishing the shop speaker build, and then I need to turn handles for my wife's Christmas present… a set of nice kitchen tools (pizza cutter, ice cream scoop, coffee scoop and bottle opener). Then some pens.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy I could help Charles…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> One of the stops I made was at a jewelry store at the mall. I inherited a gold Omega watch from my dad when he died back in 07, and it had stopped running. So I took it in for a new battery. Dropped it with the guy, went to swap a couple of dress shirts at Nordstom to get the correct size, and came back 45 minutes later. Asked the guy how much I owed him for the battery replacement. He said it s no charge. Turns out the watch is a wind-up….....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


----------



## mojapitt

I think that I have secured the sale of all of my shop equipment before I leave. Father/son buying it.


----------



## Gene01

> More powerful would burn deeper, you would need faster motors with it to burn faster…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks Marty. That makes sense.


----------



## ssnvet

> More powerful would burn deeper, you would need faster motors with it to burn faster…..
> - boxcarmarty
> - Gene Howe


This is all kind of an inter-related catch 22. If you put on a more powerful laser (router, spindle, torch, etc…) you often have to beef up the gantry (beam forming the bridge upon which the head rides) and possibly the Z & Y axis motor. But that makes the entire gantry assembly heavier so you may need to beef up your X axis motor. But the motors can only go so strong (usually specified torque is the issue) before you have to go with more powerful motor drivers, and of course the drivers will consume more power, so you have to go with higher amperage power supplies, and in some designs the X & Z drivers mount on the gantry as well, so now you just made the gantry even heavier…. and around and round it goes…. until your head spins.

That's why a 10' x 4' Shop Bot costs ~$25K, and a commercial grade aluminum framed 10' x 4' machine ~$60K and a heavy duty welded steel framed 10' x 4' machine ~$120K.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm still getting the Amazon pop ups too. I did the recommended technique of clearing my Safari browser history and restarting, and yet the issue persists. I also cleared my browser history on my iPad in case the history is shared. I have noticed that the URL of the pop ups are different ones (at least two and maybe three different ones). Has anyone who had the Amazon pop ups successfully cured the issue?

For others interested in the issue and suggested solutions, here is the thread to which BillM referred: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/266153.


----------



## bandit571

I use Ghostery…have yet to see any ads on this site ( blocking 8 right now..)


----------



## bandit571

> That s a mighty long drawer, Beka. Can you make more drawers?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> No drawers, just shelves.  The legos are already in plastic containers that would fit onto those shelves. I d also like the shelves to hold binders with lego direction pages in them but they re 12" wide soooo….dunno on that one. I thought about building another cabinet in the corner that was 12" x 12" x 40". it would be a good place for the lamp to sit on top next to the bar top.
> 
> - rhybeka


Just build a stepback cupboard like I am doing…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning, People, and Randy. Cold outside, not a cloud to be seen…

May try the shop after Lunch….


----------



## Gene01

Matt, I seriously doubt that the weight difference between our 1.6 burners and a 5.0 would be significant. Now, faster/bigger motors…that's a different ball of wax. Plus, these little machines are not XYZ machines. But, little XYZ burners with a router can be had for around $300. "Little" being the operative word.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A little rain early this morning and 33°. Still up in the mid 40's later.

I use a laptop for everything. I do not get any pop-ups. Have a tablet but we do not play well together.

Selling to someone local Monte?

Can get more powerful lasers for our machines without changing anything. As Marty said they will burn deeper. I have thought about getting a complete new one with a more powerful laser then sell this one if it was an improvement. Just guessing I may have close to 1000 hrs. on this machine with no problems.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm using Adblock on Firefox win8.1. No ads whatsoever. Tracking is suppressed. Searches are anonymous. I also pay for a security service that detects and kills all the known malware before it gets to my network. Internal stuff watches constantly, too. Nothing's fail proof, just gotta make it noticeably more difficult than the next site. There's zero financial information on this network and passwords are never saved within applications that use them, like the browsers. Passwords are encrypted in a local manager so password keystrokes are not detectable even if something temporarily makes it through. And there's a honeypot.

DanK


----------



## Gene01

I use AdBlocker from Chrome on my pc. Nothing on my Kindle Fire and get no popups on either. And, of course, the Kindle is an Amazon machine.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, you know you can take your stuff from your shop to VA, they don't judge.


----------



## DonBroussard

I don't get any pop ups on my MacBook. It just happens in the iPhone and the iPad.


----------



## ssnvet

I used to use adblocker for Chrome, but several of the major news sites could detect the ad blocker and would not allow me to view video content until I disabled it.


----------



## DanKrager

Maniac, you can white list the site if you really want to see it, but the ads will still nag you on that site.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

As Cricket has said, it's not just a Lumberjocks issue as it's been reported on other sites. That being said, it only happens to me on LJ. Cricket mentioned that LJ is sort of antiquated and therefore let's stuff like that in. It is sure annoying having to close and restart LJ every time it pops up.

Doing pretty good so far this AM. Biggest mistake was putting a back in before I drilled shelf pin holes. That only added a few minutes of extra time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that's a good deal to get it all done at once. You're not selling the mill are ya?


----------



## mojapitt

The mill is not for sale, unless it's a really good offer.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thank you Mark

I found one that has both the router and laser.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get up, and get moving…..Pills and a sammich for Lunch…..already did a Nitro…one of them days…


----------



## mojapitt

Wood vultures are showing up as word gets out of my departure.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I suppose I should get up, and get moving…..Pills and a sammich for Lunch…..already did a Nitro…one of them days…
> 
> - bandit571


One of the ways you know you are getting old… you take a whole hand full of high blood pressure pills and wash them down with your morning coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, that's in the category of the patients sitting in front of the hospital smoking with their oxygen mask on.


----------



## CFrye

> Another in my ongoing series, Tales from the Big City.
> 
> Am listening to my Pandora internet radio station, when on comes a commercial. It s for a concert this month in Portland.
> 
> Portland, Maine, of course, and it s on 9 March 2018…......
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Maybe this has something to do with you being out of the loop?


> That s a mighty long drawer, Beka. Can you make more drawers?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> No drawers, just shelves.
> 
> - rhybeka


Oops! My bad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The mill is not for sale, unless it s a really good offer.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Just drop it off here on yer way across, I'll see what parts I need…..


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw blade hopped off the wheels during a cut….had to resort to something else..








Still a "Craftsman" saw..a special edition one…..got my Cardio done for today….unless you count this ..









Jointing two edges at a time…then a glue up..









Top of the bookcase is glued up…let it sit a day ( and me too….)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well,

Time to see if I can get down I-75 without incident. The good news is at least I don't have to deal with Atlanta traffic.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top of the afternoon, All!

Anyone know where my morning went….......? If you find it, let me know-I want it back!

Weather here is cloudy and cool-mid-40's for highs today.

Moon report: waning crescent, 3% surface illumination.

Was at the grocery store to pick up some junk food for the weekend, and saw my friend, Lucia again. Her birthday is May 1st. I mentioned that a very famous event happened on May Day (Francis Gary Powers), of which she'd never heard.

You know, I'm beginning to wonder what they teach kids in school anymore. I mean, how could a high school graduate not know of a famous event in recent history? Now, I'm not picking on Lucia-she's just a product of our educational system. It's the system I'm picking on. If we're ever going to go back to the Moon, and explore space, we're going to have to do much better…....

Thanks, Tim for the Homer Simpson moment-I have a strong sense of irony, and your post summed up exactly what happened!

Becky, have you killed your Predator yet? Still haven't heard…....!

Candy, re: my strong sense of irony: I thought it very much so, when the commercial was advertising a concert in the wrong Portland, and on a date nearly a week ago. Brilliant marketing plan, if you ask me….....!

And you're right-I am out of the loop these days-but not that far!

My conversation with Lucia got me thinking about how many presidents I've lived through. I was alive when John F. Kennedy was president. So that makes 11 presidents I've lived through. Man I'm gett'n old….........

But not too old to go fix lunch!


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin post a link to what you are looking into buying please as I'm looking for the same thing.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…Ike started just before I did….

May have done a bit too much in the shop…things are hurting….


----------



## Gene01

Dean, my first prez was FDR. I remember the Gary Powers incident. Although it took Ike a while to remember him. And, JFK caused me to spend two extra years in the AF. I'm REALLY old.


----------



## mudflap4869

Barely remember Truman, but remember Ike well. Ike was always on the golf course and giving our weaponry to our future enemies.


----------



## JL7

> Cousins for $84 million guaranteed
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No comment Monte…..I think they said 85 million today…..and the taxpayers are paying for the stadium…....so much wrong here.

Welcome to all the newcomers here, these rough carvings are a thin layer of veneer over a hardwood blank and the results are hit or miss….anyways….added a few carvings today for the eddie project…..










Not shown is the reject pile!

Full disclosure, haven't heard from Sandra or Dave, but carved them anyways, will also carve one for David (Patron)..........Will send them to William and if they wish differently, there is still time…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Wood vultures are showing up as word gets out of my departure.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well if I had a truck and drive I would be there too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*JEFF!!!* I talk to Dave, he's carving his, I have Sandra's…..


----------



## 000

> Wood vultures are showing up as word gets out of my departure.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Well if I had a truck and drive I would be there too.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I've been showing up at night when nobody is up. Yeah, those are MY moped tracks in the snow.


----------



## JL7

Got it….backing off now…...sorry to interrupt.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin post a link to what you are looking into buying please as I m looking for the same thing.
> 
> - diverlloyd


This one comes with the router, and bits and laser

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-CNC-2418-PRO-500MW-laser-CNC-engraver-machine-wood-router-with-GRBL-control/222872726548?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

or this one

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Axis-DIY-CNC-Router-Machine-with-Laser-Engraving-PCB-Milling-Wood-Carving-New/162725208280?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

They both come with router and laser but I do not know which one is best? Let me know if you figure it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

jbay, if ya drop a load off here, that would free ya up to git more…..


----------



## 000

> jbay, if ya drop a load off here, that would free ya up to git more…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I can't do it anymore, cops pulled me over and told me it was unsafe carrying 16' long lumber over my shoulder.
IDK, a balance thing or something?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, they both look pretty small…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Has anyone heard of the Pedestrian bridge falling down in Florida which was just finished being built yesterday?

So far all I heard was 6 killed and it fell on several cars while a lot of students were on it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see what the problem is jbay, you need one of these…..


----------



## 000

I don't think the moped will pull the pontoon boat :>/


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Has anyone heard of the Pedestrian bridge falling down in Florida which was just finished being built yesterday?
> 
> So far all I heard was 6 killed and it fell on several cars while a lot of students were on it.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


From USA Today Online.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moved the TS cabinet build to carport and set on two sawhorses. Now I can finish the side that was facing down when I had it upright in the shop. And of course begin wiring runs for the two saws. Few days and ready to lower it into cradle and move into shop. Then start with mounting the two tablesaws on top and bolting them all together. I see a faint light at the end of the tunnel with this project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There were no students on the bridge. It was still under construction. It was just set in place by crane yesterday. If any students were killled, they were walking or driving under it.


----------



## mojapitt

> Cousins for $84 million guaranteed
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> No comment Monte…..I think they said 85 million today…..and the taxpayers are paying for the stadium…....so much wrong here.
> 
> - JL7


What's an extra million among friends?

I do believe that they use fuzzy economic numbers when they beg for money for new stadiums.


----------



## mojapitt

They said the construction company that built the bridge was very concerned.

They better be really good at writing checks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think somebody made a much worse math error than I did yesterday.


----------



## mojapitt

It's one of those situations where they just start writing checks. There's no argument who's at fault.

It's every engineer/ architect worst nightmare.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking at the pictures, it was a complete failure, plenty of blame to go around.


----------



## tacky68

Bill: Thank you. My father was born and raised in your fine state (tiny farm town east of K.C.). We go back every year
to visit his brother. I love it there.
Mark : Thank you for the welcome. I had a Grizzly Bear encounter in Glacier N.P. 32 years ago Exciting.
Monte: Thank you for the welcome. Good luck on the move. N.C.'s weather is a little more agreeable. 
Tim: Thank you for the welcome. I have been an LJ member for a few years, however I have never posted a project
or blogged as I do not know how to upload pictures, and haven't responded much. I have learned more here than
everywhere else combined.
Charles: Thank you for the info on the bed rollers, I will look into that, and see how to do it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got all the way up to 46° today with plenty of sunshine. Wish the next couple days had a forecast like that. Not sure if I will get a chance to get on LJ's until Sunday. Will have to see what happens. Since I have the urn I am kind of required to get there.

Names look good Jeff. Like all the different colors. I sent mine yesterday and the tracking says William should have them Saturday.


----------



## tacky68

Arlin: Thank you, and hello.

My first president I remember was Nixon, only because of hearing about Watergate on the news. Did not know what
it was though. I was 4.


----------



## Gene01

Jeff. They look great and, many thanks, buddy.


----------



## mojapitt

4 during Nixon? That's pretty young. I was 4 JFK was killed. I do remember the day though.


----------



## DonBroussard

JFK was the first President I remember. I was 7 when he fell in Dallas. My Mom never pulled for the Dallas Cowboys after that.


----------



## mojapitt

Tacky, reading all information here is very good. But I do believe that interaction with groups like this is still better (most of the time).


----------



## bandit571

I was in the third grade in 1963-64….


----------



## Festus56

Think I was in 2nd grade when JFK was killed. We did not have a TV so had to go to the neighbors that evening to watch the news.


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin the one for 243 doesn't have a laser with it the add misleading. The other doesn't look to bad but both tables are 9.44"x 7.08" 
This is what I was looking at 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/CNC-3018-5500mw-ER11-Diy-Engraving-Machine-Pcb-Milling-Machine-Wood-Router-Laser/123009010940?hash=item1ca3e88cfc:g:eg8AAOSwDTNaoTz2
The table is 11.81"x7.08


----------



## mudflap4869

I was 16 when Kennedy was killed. Also lost several friends and family members that year. Not a good time for my family.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you know, the patron saint of Ireland was actually born in Scotland in the late 4th century. When he was a teenager, Palladius (his real name) was kidnapped and sold into slavery in Ireland. Six years later, he escaped and went back to Scotland, where he joined a monastery. As an adult, Palladius returned to Ireland as a missionary, where he lived for 40 years…..


----------



## rhybeka

> I m using Adblock on Firefox win8.1. No ads whatsoever. Tracking is suppressed. Searches are anonymous. I also pay for a security service that detects and kills all the known malware before it gets to my network. Internal stuff watches constantly, too. Nothing s fail proof, just gotta make it noticeably more difficult than the next site. There s zero financial information on this network and passwords are never saved within applications that use them, like the browsers. Passwords are encrypted in a local manager so password keystrokes are not detectable even if something temporarily makes it through. And there s a honeypot.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


woooow…I want my network to grow up and be like yours, Dan!

Reagan was the first president I can actually remember. Yeah I know. 

@Bill the virtual Learning and Development fires I can fight decently. We do have firefighters staffing our front desk though.  One of them is a woodworker I've made friends with 

@Monte that's great news! Whit is having another wood sale. I read an article in popular woodworking that made me wonder if I should see if he has any slabs I can afford that would work as a bench top.

Restarted Lily on potty training two nights ago. She's been leashed in bed at night so I know when she gets up. Last night she got me up at 1am and found a mouse in the firewood pile. /sigh/ >.<

TGIF!


----------



## KelvinGrove

We were watching the bridge event unfold yesterday. Apparently they built it parallel to the street and then on Saturday they moved it into place. That kind of thing is a nightmare on so many levels.

Eisenhower was in office when I was born. Kennedy was sworn in a few days after my second birthday. The only thing I actually remember about him was there was no Captain Kangaroo the day of his funeral. Other than that I don't remember anything about him. So put me down for a total of 12 presidents.

With any luck, my lawn mower should be ready today. I may get to go for a mower ride over the weekend. Otherwise I am going to need to get it cut and baled.

Well…. have a good day ya'll.


----------



## bandit571

Morning People…..and Randy.

Logan County, OH is celebrating it's Bicentennial this year….starting tomorrow…..The Newmans and three other Families arrived here about 1820 or so….From Finger Lakes, NY..via river boat to Marietta, OH, then up here.

A "Circuit Rider" Preacher showed up one day…..and started a Methodist Church…Abner Newman allowed a meeting house on his land to double as the church…local Shawnees willing. They soon built a more permanent Church building nearby…called Olive Chapel. I am a direct descendant of Abner Newman.

These Newmans came from a coal mining region of Ireland, back in the late 1700s.
They settle around the Finger Lakes region of New York. About 1796, Abner bought 1000 acres of "Government Land" in the Ohio Territory, and started the trek with the other three families.

Just a little History for whomever wants to read it.

Have a fellow coming up from Dayton, OH this morning. Shop visit, and show him all things hand plane….

Not much woodworking on the Stepback Cupboard's Bookcase is likely to get done today….maybe tomorrow, eh?


----------



## ksSlim

I remember Harry Truman.


----------



## bandit571

> Did you know, the patron saint of Ireland was actually born in Scotland in the late 4th century. When he was a teenager, Palladius (his real name) was kidnapped and sold into slavery in Ireland. Six years later, he escaped and went back to Scotland, where he joined a monastery. As an adult, Palladius returned to Ireland as a missionary, where he lived for 40 years…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Aye, and he drove the snakes out of Ireland…but he gave us the English, instead…we would have much preferred to keep the snakes. what the Vikings didn't steal, the English did.


----------



## Handtooler

I remember President Rossevelet's third term ending, Pearl Harbor. I was only one but waqtched US Army trucks going down US 49 Mt Okive , MS south to Hattisberg (Camp Shelby), MS in preparation for deployment to Europe. Was in Aroxas, Greece USAF stationed with Greek AF when JFK was killed. Got thr news by teletype. Went on FULL Alert.,
Bandit, Thanks for the Western Ohio history, very interesting.


----------



## mojapitt

Heavy snow this morning. South Dakota spring. State high school basketball tournament time. Always a favorite for a blizzard.


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning everyone. I'm sorry I went AWOL for a while. Found out I'm not as tough as I thought.
I'll have to go back and try and catch up on what I've missed. Going to take me a while, you guys do talk a lot.
Getting ready for my wife's retirement in June and mine in August. We are both really tired of going to work everyday.
Monte, I did see that your moving. I wish you the best of luck and I did finally get my glider chair and foot stool finished that was made from the BKP I got from you. I need to post a couple of pictures.

Gotta go to work. I'll check in later if you all will still have me.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## mojapitt

Mr Ponder, good to hear from you. Hope everything is going well now.

Come up and get more wood.


----------



## BillWhite

Russell, you're bringing back memories of South Mississippi. Laurel, college in H'burg, and Camp Shelby for summer camp with MS Nat. Guard.
Bill


----------



## KelvinGrove

Just got back from a Krespy Kream run.. three dozen green St. Paddy's Day doughnuts.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Ready to head out. 32° and some rain here. Will be snow closer to SD. Should be fun. Hope to b back late tomorrow night after the service, have to se how that works out.


----------



## mojapitt

Drive safe Mark. No travel advisory around Rapid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Packing for flying tomorrow. Gotta borrow a hard case to carry my skis. Air Canuck says I have to have it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, high of 51 tomorrow in Rapid?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, typical for here in March.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Legend has it that St. Patrick gave a rousing sermon that sent all of Ireland's snakes slithering off into the ocean. If only it were that easy. The Emerald Isle owes its lack of serpents not to St. Patrick but to the Ice Age and geography. The shifting glaciers of the last Ice Age left Ireland surrounded by water, making it impossible for snakes to reach it. Before then, the land that would become Ireland was far too cold for the cold-blooded creatures to survive. You can't banish snakes from somewhere where there were no snakes to begin with…..


----------



## Gene01

Spent the last few hours planing twisted walnut. Got the all the olive planed and dimensioned yesterday. Next up is the Maple. At least it's already flat. Designing on the fly is fun.


----------



## ssnvet

A belated Happy Friday to you Nubbers…

I got the replacement part from Grizzly for my lathe and finally put that back together last night. Fussing with the change gears in a metal working lathe is a Royal PITA.

That and I put new ends on a couple extension cords and picked up the shop some…. very exciting.



> Her birthday is May 1st. I mentioned that a very famous event happened on May Day (Francis Gary Powers), of which she d never heard.
> - Mean_Dean


I highly recommend the movie Bridge of Spies. It was excellent and FGP plays a significant role in the story. Come to think of it, I should watch it again I liked it so much.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top 'O the morning, All!

Just back from the roadwork-no rain, and no wind! Now if they could all be like that…!

Bill, 8:43 first mile. Been hovering around 8:40 lately. Hope to break through that plateau on Sunday.

Another cool, cloudy day today, with rain showers. Highs in the lower 50's-about normal for this time of year.

Moon report: waning crescent, 1% surface illumination.

Matt, thanks for the recommendation-I'll have to check it out.

The Hillsboro Symphony Orchestra is performing tonight, and I'm going to attend. I haven't been to the symphony in decades, and am looking forward to tonight. I don't own a tuxedo, so I'll just wear a black suit, with a dark shirt and tie to match. I wonder how many people will attend wearing shorts and t-shirts…....

Tomorrow, I'll be attending the Volunteer Fair at the library. It's an event where local organizations looking for volunteers are there, and people looking to volunteer can find out about them. I'm hoping to find something I like, to keep me busy until the doctor lets me get back to paid work.

Well, probably should get this day started…......!


----------



## bandit571

Visitor to the Dungeon Shop left a little bit ago…..fixed a few of his planes and chisels….gave a bit of a class on both…Lots of tips given out….good time was had by all…...Kent would've stayed longer, but he also had a Doctor's appointment….

Boss seems to have the rest of the day planned for me…doubt it involves woodworking…


----------



## CFrye

Lots of history recalling here.
Nixon is the first president I remember thanks to Watergate being on the news. I was happy running around in my grandparents yard with my sister and cousins and going to Vacation Bible School.
Bandit, I won't say how long it took me to figure out '1820' was a year and not military time…Duh.
Monte, how'd it go with the customer with the cracked table?
Good to see new and returning faces around here.
One more shift then the weekend off…


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean not yet - but maybe I'll get back to it this weekend. killing Bolivian cocaine cartel flunkies is a bit more satisfying than dying every 5-7 minutes. I've watched a few vids on it. Friend of mine also playing this game ballparked it taking him 300+ tries. I think I'm somewhere around the 200 mark so…. we'll see.

The volunteer fair sounds fun!!

I don't know what happened on may 1st. :\

Thinking about burning some really old firewood tonight so Lily can't be climbing the pile at 1am looking for a mouse.


----------



## ssnvet

counting down the minutes until 4:30


----------



## mojapitt

The lady filed a small claims against me saying that I caused the damage by not telling them to put it inside instead of storing it in the garage for 10 months. I have written my statement that I shouldn't be held accountable for how a piece is cared for by the customer after it becomes their property and in their possession. I guess a judge will decide.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I don t know what happened on may 1st. :
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Becky, on May Day (1 May 1960), President Eisenhower ordered a U-2 spy plane flight over Russia, piloted by Francis Gary Powers.

The May Day holiday is a big deal in Russia, so they were very upset about the flight.

Normally, U-2's flew high enough to be invulnerable to anti-aircraft missile attack. But the Russians sent up fighter aircraft, all the way to their service ceilings, and then fired all their missiles, hoping to get lucky and hit the U-2-which they did.

Powers ejected the aircraft, and was captured when he landed. The Russians now had a propaganda coup-and a bargaining chip, which they exploited to their advantage.

They had no real interest in keeping Powers as a POW, so when they got whatever concessions they wanted, they released him to the U.S.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't talk bad about the Russian government. You're likely to commit suicide by breaking your own neck (latest one in London).


----------



## UncleBuck

Monte thats like suing a car dealer cause the car rusted hope all works out then i would sue her for being stupid.


----------



## 000

> The lady filed a small claims against me saying that I caused the damage by not telling them to put it inside instead of storing it in the garage for 10 months. I have written my statement that I shouldn t be held accountable for how a piece is cared for by the customer after it becomes their property and in their possession. I guess a judge will decide.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Geeze Monte,
You didn't tell them they couldn't store it on the roof, throw it in the swimming pool then leave it in the snow all winter? What kind of outfit you running out there?


----------



## mojapitt

Jbay, to me it seems logical that it's not my fault. Even then, if I wasn't moving, I would still fix it for her. But we'll see what the judge says.


----------



## mojapitt

She wants the full price of the table back and keep the table.


----------



## 000

Shame that people don't take responsibility for their actions anymore.
Everyone wants to blame someone else. 
Today's society…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why in the world would she get to keep the table and get her money back? She's crazy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean your forgot to mention that he didn't take the suicide pill inside of the silver dollar necklace that all u2 pilots were given. I thought he was shot down by a new surface to air missle the Russians had. Or that's how the story went in my Air Force rotc class su-06 missle or something along those lines but that was 20 years ago in that class. So I could be a bit foggy.


----------



## mojapitt

She was hasty in filling the claim. Many things she did work to my advantage. Biggest was sending me messages from her stating that they stored it improperly (but says that was my fault). I saved all of her photos and messages showing that she acknowledged what they had done.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Why in the world would she get to keep the table and get her money back? She's crazy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, it's a legal tactic-always go for the homerun.

It's why all defense attorneys ask to get the charges dropped, and the case dismissed, even when their client is guilty as h*ll.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean your forgot to mention that he didn t take the suicide pill inside of the silver dollar necklace that all u2 pilots were given. I thought he was shot down by a new surface to air missle the Russians had. Or that s how the story went in my Air Force rotc class su-06 missle or something along those lines but that was 20 years ago in that class. So I could be a bit foggy.
> 
> - diverlloyd


AJ, I was recounting events as I remember reading about them years ago.

Depending on the subject, I may spot-check facts before writing about them, but in this case, I didn't.

Will have a look, and let you know.

Edit:

Ok, just spot-checked, and you're right-he was brought down by a SAM-a SA-2 Guideline missile.

Becky, sorry to have given you somewhat incorrect info-it won't happen again…...!

(I guess my memory isn't as good as it used to be-told you I was gett'n old…...!)


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin the one for 243 doesn t have a laser with it the add misleading. The other doesn t look to bad but both tables are 9.44"x 7.08"
> This is what I was looking at
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/CNC-3018-5500mw-ER11-Diy-Engraving-Machine-Pcb-Milling-Machine-Wood-Router-Laser/123009010940?hash=item1ca3e88cfc:g:eg8AAOSwDTNaoTz2
> The table is 11.81"x7.08
> 
> - diverlloyd


I seen that one and had it on my wish list and I could not figure out if it had both or not, so I will put it back on my wish list. Also I see the watts is 3000 more at 5500 than the other ones at 1500 or 2500. So it looks like a great deal in my book, however, I will have to find someone to put it all together for me.

One other thing is a 4 axis one like this which has no laser but can do round stuff

https://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-4-AXIS-3020-CNC-Router-Engraver-3D-Drilling-Milling-Machine-Wood-Metal-VFD/132345334595?hash=item1ed0658b43:g:~L4AAOSwoFVabofq

Or use the first one I shown and see if this could work with it

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CNC-Lathe-Router-Rotational-Rotary-Axis-A-axis-4th-axis-3Jaw-Chunk-Tailstock/352275144340?epid=21014619422&hash=item52053c1e94:g:8wIAAOSwIBJaerf6

Or if it will fit everyone else's here as well?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The lady filed a small claims against me saying that I caused the damage by not telling them to put it inside instead of storing it in the garage for 10 months. I have written my statement that I shouldn t be held accountable for how a piece is cared for by the customer after it becomes their property and in their possession. I guess a judge will decide.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Make sure you do a counter claimed for ALL of your expenses in going to the court house and back and lost wages for the hours you prepared for the case and anything else you can make her pay for being stupid. So at least you do not lose any gas money or time which a lot of people charge $50 to $200 per hour.


----------



## mojapitt

I will keep track of the expenses. Since it may involve flights back. Countersuit options are on the table.


----------



## bandit571

Back home…just had to stop at Lowes, before the hour long nap at Wall E World. 
New 3×21 beltsander….New 80", 6tpi, 1/2" wide bandsaw blade, 1/4" x 2' x 4' plywood panel for the bookcase's back, couple of VERY GOOD 1×4 x 4' pine…...Another 1/2 pint of Golden Oak stain….

GrandBRATS are here….taking them to McD's…..

No woodworking got done, today…


----------



## jeffswildwood

Monte, that is unreal. I really hope and pray everything works out for you. A big move and job change coming up and she dumps this on you. I'm sure you offered to make it right for her but after filing a suit, now you pretty much can't touch it. Money back *and* keep the table? That's nerve. What's she going to do with it. My bet is use it or sell it. I'll be thinking about you. Good luck my friend.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone ta home? Kind of quiet around here..

Spent a few minutes, putting most of the toys away in the shop….

May just drop a Hobbit movie in, and kick back….maybe have a Redd's Apple Ale?


----------



## Mean_Dean

I'm still here, Bandit.

Getting ready to head out to the symphony.

Will be home too late for bourbon tonight, so it's rescheduled for Sunday night.


----------



## mojapitt

Long slow drive home. Roads aren't great. Hope Mark made it through ok.


----------



## mojapitt

I will be glad when this storm moves on to Randyland


----------



## KelvinGrove

Got home. Built a fire in the fire pit. Sat beside same eating wings and drinking Reds until I was stuffed, continued sitting and drinking till I was falling asleep… Bedtime. God I am getting old.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Got home. Built a fire in the fire pit. Sat beside same eating wings and drinking Reds until I was stuffed, continued sitting and drinking till I was falling asleep… Bedtime. God I am getting old.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Dude, it's 6:15….......

Man, you're gett'n old….......!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Monte, talk with a lawyer. Filing a countersuit right now and adding emotional distress caused by this being a deliberate action on her part knowing a. she is wrong, b. you are moving soon. The lawyer can explain better but by having your suit in motion she has to defend against it as well as pay for preparing for her suit. Double whammy if she loses both. PLUS it is a bargaining chip to drop the matter lest this gets out of control.

Did this back in 2002 over some brake pads I put on for a guy. He paid for the new pads, I installed for free as a favor for a friend. He then was upset the new pads did not last long, (cheap pads don't) and felt I had installed them wrong. Was in the middle of job change and had no time for this. Filed a counter suit and had a lawyer send a demand letter to drop the suit or we proceed with ours. Countersuit was for $15,000 to include expenses, medical care for emotional distress and of course loss of reputation as he sent a letter to my old employer.

Once he got the lawyers letter he called and raised mortal hell. Gave him lawyers number and said you started it deal with him now. He dropped suit a few days later. My lawyer told me his lawyer probably asked him how much he wanted to spend to prepare for the counter suit and the $$$ was a bit high.

LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I couldnt remember if he was shot down by the mig or the missle. I had to break out a book but oddly it took 14 tries before they shot him down but they shot down the mig by accident. With the pilot of said mig not making it but that's just the story in the books who knows what stories came out at the time. Kind of like Japan and the balloon bombs making to the USA and the u-boats sinking ships off the coast of USA. That was all kept quiet history is written by the winners. Hope you have a good time at the symphony.

Monte people are ignorant.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I will keep track of the expenses. Since it may involve flights back. Countersuit options are on the table.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Please remember the hours of travel which are also wasted while on the air plane which you could be at home making things or being with your sweetheart and not with the dummy.

Take a tablet of paper and save ALL your receipts and hours spent on this to get your money back and Non working is worth money. If you do not think so got to work for free for your new employer and not get paid and see how you feel about that.


----------



## Andrewski

My oldest daughter is getting married tomorrow. We had the rehearsal tonight. I guess I get to give her away, again. I did that 25 years ago. So far I think this guy is a lot better than the former spouse.
I did get a free Mexican dinner with margaritas. Not sure 3 hours of Dallas traffic on a Friday afternoon and evening was worth it.
You never stop supporting your kids in one way or the other do you?

Good luck with crazy lady Monte. I don't think she stands a chance.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, in most cases we never quit supporting our children. That's what is sad when you see children not support their parents.


----------



## Andrewski

So true Monte. I have honestly been blessed with my kids. I've raised two daughters and a son. So far none of the three or the combined seven grandkids have been on drugs or in any illegal activity. And they have always been there for us "old folks".


----------



## DIYaholic

> I will be glad when this storm moves on to Randyland
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've had way more than my fill….
Send it over to Bill!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just back from the symphony! Was a great performance, and I really enjoyed it!

At intermission, I had the chance to talk with the young lady in the trombone section. She has a valved trombone, with a copper bell-very striking looking trombone befitting a very striking young lady.

Was disappointed, though, with the dress code of the audience-apparently jeans and sweatshirts are appropriate attire for the symphony….......


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Lots of topics going on here. Too many to comment on. Ya'll been talkative.

I bought that HVLP gun from Harbor Freight I was asking about and sprayed my first project Thursday. Used oil based Minwax poly right out of the can and it was awesome. The wife even commented that it looked good. I do have a question for those of you that have sprayed finishes.

I know I'm going to need to spray this at least a few more times. So, should I lightly sand between EVERY coat or can I double up and then sand? 220 too aggressive? I'm not opposed to sanding between every coat and have done that when its laid down by hand but this is new territory.

Weather has been goofy here too, it was in the 60s on Thursday, the 50s today and thunderstormed tonight. I stayed in the house most of the afternoon working on the man cave. Here's how it looks so far.








The paneling is recycled from out of our living room. I know it's got holes from the other room but I didn't want to toss it because I knew it would be reusable in the man cave, and it's better than the whitewashed walls.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, there's no protocol for anything anymore. Lack of respect IMHO.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can send the snow to me, but just remember I'm in route to Vancouver. One of our flights was gonna be 90 minutes late, which would have made us miss the connecting flight. So, now we are flying thru Denver which departs an hour later, but we get to arrive in Vancouver 2 hours earlier. It's all very confusing.


----------



## Gene01

Mike, the paneling looks good, there. 
For me, sanding between sprayed coats is dependent on it's smoothness. If it has nibs, sand it. About 320 is as coarse as you want. 400+, is likely better. If the nibs are just barely discernible, Kraft paper…folded squares of paper grocery bags work. After the final coat, I apply wax with 0000 Liberon wool. Liberon is great stuff.

Dean, a suit and tie among the jeans and sweat shirts, made you a man of note. Dressing appropriately is showing respect for the performers. After all, they're showing their best, why shouldn't you?

Monte, you don't need this crap. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Got home. Built a fire in the fire pit. Sat beside same eating wings and drinking Reds until I was stuffed, continued sitting and drinking till I was falling asleep… Bedtime. God I am getting old.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Dude, it s 6:15….......
> 
> Man, you re gett n old….......!!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Why is it that we look at people who stay out till 2AM and then sleep till the middle of the afternoon as some sort of ne'r-do-well and then call people who are "early to bed, early to rise" (like 6PM to 6 AM) "old)?

We are every bit as party hearty as the younger set, just at a different time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I know I m going to need to spray this at least a few more times. So, should I lightly sand between EVERY coat or can I double up and then sand? 220 too aggressive? I m not opposed to sanding between every coat and have done that when its laid down by hand but this is new territory.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I usually spray a couple of coats, then beat it up with 320 before the final coat. Maybe Charles will give an expert opinion, he's the spray master…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, there's nothin' wrong with recycled paneling, just put some dummy outlet covers over those extra holes and that'll really aggravate people…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

And good morning to all.

A dreary morning in North Georgia. Soon to be off to the woodworking show. Looking forward to lunch with Stumpy.

And Dean, jeans are barely OK for symphony in the park and not at all for evening wear. Part of the mystique is everyone dressed up.

Just another sign of societie's decay. Soon we will show up wear loin clothes and grunting at each other.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I typically always scuff sand between coats , sometimes it just a light wipe, the smoother each coat is the smoother the final will be..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

Just tell her you will be glad to take care of it, she needs to to deliver it to your shop and pick it up when done .
Give her my address …!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That makes since Charles…..

I bought the Whiteside drawer locking miter bit yesterday, gonna play with it today…..


----------



## DanKrager

Mike, IMHO it is a good idea to sand with 320 stearate paper between every coat, especially poly. Poly does not bind chemically with previous coats unless coated again before it's dry enough to sand. That makes for a dilemma of how to smooth it. If it is dry enough to sand, then sand you must to maximize the mechanical bond. It's not like it will peel and fall off in the foreseeable future, but it has an impact on the natural durability of poly.

DanK


----------



## CharlesNeil

Dan makes a very good point, since i dont use much "poly" i wasn't thinking mechanical bond, 
Even in water base, I will usually at least go over it with a scotch bright or other synthetic pad, just to give it some tooth …Do not use Steel wool with water base .. actually i never use it .. some of it can be a bit oily feeling .


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully finish bed today. Down to only a couple projects left. My wife doesn't realize that the dressers I am building are for us.


----------



## mojapitt

I quit using poly a couple years ago. Simply have better luck with lacquer. I sand between coats until my wife approves of the finish.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the marnin to ye….lovely St. Paddy's Day we be having here…..some snow, mostly freezing rain til about noonish. Tain't fit for man nor beasty out there. Debating on wearing me Green shirt, or me Orange shirt, today…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning Bandit! et all  today seems a good day for staying in bed…or getting into the hand tool room maybe…. a friend of mine had her dogs break out earlier this week and they haven't been found yet. I offered to go help look today once the ice melts. need to check in on that to figure out what todays schedule is.


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy since you work at big orange do you know of any upcoming replacement window discounts


----------



## mojapitt

Charles has an attack dog at his shop. Gotta watch her all of the time.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy since you work at big orange do you know of any upcoming replacement window discounts
> 
> - diverlloyd


I'm not aware of ANYTHING….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Going tomorrow to Maryland to a oyster feast, its a big event , and they take it seriously , I have my antique , super duty "oyster knife" all sharpened up and ready to go, I understand they actually "cook" , oysters … OMG , what a waste .LOL


----------



## CharlesNeil

Randy , you might want to clarify your last post, .. just saying LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, we plan to be in Virginia on the 7th. Swing down and help unload. Well buy you supper.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, we plan to be in Virginia on the 7th. Swing down and help unload. Well buy you supper.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, we plan to be in Virginia on the 7th. Swing down and help unload. Well buy you supper.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll start walking there now….
Should I be late….
Start without me!



> Randy , you might want to clarify your last post, .. just saying LOL
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Na…. I meant what I said…. I think….


----------



## diverlloyd

Well poppycocks Randy I would hate to go buy new windows today and they go on sale in the next month.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I m not aware of ANYTHING….
> 
> - DIYaholic


I know the feeling…..... (You know how out of the loop I am these days…....!)


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is over…changed out the bandsaw blades….air hose to keep it out, too. Ripped two rails for the face frame on the bookcase, and a pair of "extras" ( ya never know..), And ran the #22 bead cutter around….Boss wants to go shopping…again. 
BTW: Bookcase top is now cut for width…
decided on the Green shirt, for today…less fighting, that way.

Dean, Marty…Look up both the "Orange & The Green", and then look up "The Black & Tans"....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top 'O the morning, All! And happy Saint Patrick's Day!

It's cool, cloudy, and showery here today, highs in the low-50's again.

Moon report: New Moon, at 0612 hours PDT.

I'm off to the Volunteer Fair in a few. Hoping to find an outfit that I'd want to volunteer with. Turns out the Symphony Orchestra is looking for volunteers. Might check into that as well.

Tim, wasn't picking on you about the early sack time-just giving you some friendly grief, which is why I noted the time as 6:15 PDT, knowing that you're two time zones ahead! I have to admit that I'm a bit of a night owl myself, but have dialed that back a little in my old age….!

Have a great Saint Patrick's Day, All!

(And Bandit, drink a green beer for me!)


----------



## bandit571

I'll be drinking a Guinness, instead…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally made Denver. Sat in plane at gate in St. Louis for an hour. Had to train the new first officer.


----------



## DanKrager

Me too, Monte, re: switch from poly to lacquer. Since I found Deft there's been little other. It's fully as good as any of Sherwin Williams catalyzed lacquer yet has a nearly infinite shelf life. It's designed to be a gym floor finish, so it has lots of body, builds fast, and sands out very easily. Two coats are very adequate most times. If one used a gloss version, it can be buffed to any sheen with 0000 steel wool. Wax doesn't help it. It's not water proof but water resistant and I've had no trouble with water marks, if the water is wiped off reasonably soon, like within 24 hours. A repair of a watermark can vary from spraying a fog of lacquer thinner on the spot to another spot coat which can be feathered to invisibility. It's very much like shellac in this way. If poly gets damaged, there is no repair except to scuff and recoat, but it telegraphs the original damage. You can try to feather it, but you'll end up refinishing if the client is particular. BTDT repairing someone else's application of poly. 
As much as it sounds like it, I'm not against poly. Like any other product, it has a place that is to be respected.

DanK


----------



## ArlinEastman

Today 35 years ago I met my soon to be wife and I am still grateful and happy to day as the first day I seen her.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Anniversary Arlin


----------



## bandit571

Wound up at a Wallmart…that did NOT sell Guinness….unheard of! Had to settle for a Conway's Irish Ale..Great Lakes Brewing Co.

Just got back from the Boss's Shopping Trip….about shot the day…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just back from the Volunteer Fair.

Unmitigated madhouse down there! The place was just alive with energy, with so many people talking enthusiastically. It was great to see so many people looking for opportunities to volunteer with worthwhile organizations. Maybe there's hope for society after all.

There were so many organizations there, I almost didn't get to them all in the three hours of the fair. I found a few that look interesting, from installing smoke detectors for free in people's houses (Red Cross) to helping build houses (Habitat for Humanity), to helping with the production of plays (Beaverton Theatre Group), to reading to kids (SMART-Start Making A Reader Today).

Going to have to digest the mountain of brochures I brought home and make some decisions. I'd like to help them all, but I'm only one person.

Doctor's probably not going to like any of this, but if my condition is going to kill me at some point, I'd like to have made a difference before the end.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, something is going to kill us all. While we don't want to hurry our demise, it's still better to enjoy the time you have.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I didn't plan on living past 21 and that was 15 years ago. I'm still here kicking around a day or two a week.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, something is going to kill us all. While we don t want to hurry our demise, it s still better to enjoy the time you have.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well said, Monte.

It was kinda funny-when I was at the Red Cross table, I thought they were going to hit me up to give blood. I give enough to the nurses as it is-so if I gave to them also, I wouldn't have any left!

(Kinda interesting that the Red Cross does smoke detector giveaways and installations-thought that'd be the fire department's thing.)


----------



## Gene01

Kinda surprising that the Red Cross is giving ANYTHING away.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Kinda surprising that the Red Cross is giving ANYTHING away.
> 
> - Gene Howe


The way it was explained to me, is that you work in teams of three. One guy does the installation, and the other two explain how the detectors work, and why they're being placed where they are.

By code, now, there must be a detector in each bedroom, one in the hall by the bedrooms, and at least one on each level of the house. So, if you have a 3-bedroom house, with a hall, and a lower level, then that's 5 smoke detectors that house will get.

The Red Cross supplies those detectors at no cost to the homeowner, and the installation is free as well (as it's done by the volunteers). Each detector has a 10-year lithium battery, and is not hardwired into the house's electrical system.

It could be that the Red Cross up here has a larger budget for this kind of program, I don't know. It could also be, that it's cheaper to give away the detectors, than to house and feed families when their houses burn down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here I am in Vancouver. Pretty city and Canada let me in.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Home from the woodworking show. Lots of stuff. Watched part of a Bradley McAlister demo on turning. A couple of AH HA! moments in that.










And the best part was having lunch with the world famous and most gracious Stumpy Nubbs himself. Thanks for the invite.

And the American Craft Show was next door. We decided we didn't need any $200 ear rings, $900 lamps, or $450 glass plates. It was apparently the "rich people's craft show. But the did have some great stuff including a guy who had done a couple of cabinets with the coolest dovetails.



















And a guy who did vehicle puzzles. This train is about 50 separate pieces and the price tag was $600


----------



## Mean_Dean

Great photos, Tim! Any of you and Stumpy?


----------



## bandit571

Managed to cobble up SOMETHING in the shop this evening….before the Boss wants to go back out..









Made a bunch of beads, then connected around an opening..









Dug a few holes..









To fit these things..









Enjoying #2 of Conway's Irish Ale…and peeling glue of me fingers…


----------



## Gene01

> Here I am in Vancouver. Pretty city and Canada let me in.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


We'll be there in May. Leave some beer for us. We overnight there and catch a boat to Alaska the next afternoon. Phyl's bucket list trip.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark just left with far too small of load of wood. These totally decent, non-greedy people are not helping me out.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Mark just left with far too small of load of wood. These totally decent, non-greedy people are not helping me out.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Any photos??!

(And I can be greedy. I don't have the means to be greedy, but I can be.)


----------



## mojapitt

No photos Dean. But I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Dean, Marty…Look up both the "Orange & The Green", and then look up "The Black & Tans"....
> 
> - bandit571


Orange is symbolic of Irish Protestants while green is symbolic of Irish Catholics, but after a few black and tans, they all look the same…..


----------



## bandit571

Black & Tans was a Regiment of "peace keepers" sent in after the Easter Uprisings….they did not "play nice"


----------



## Mean_Dean

The Black and Tan looks like an interesting cocktail, but apparently shouldn't be referred to as such. It is properly called a Half-and-Half.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> No photos Dean. But I remember it like it was yesterday.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Mind like a steel trap, eh?!


----------



## tacky68

Rhybeka: I was in 7th grade wood shop, when our teacher told us Reagan had been shot.

Monte: You are correct. I work a lot of hours (plenty of OT) I do not get on as much as I would like, nor shop time.
The shop time I do get, I cherish, because it is time spent with my 86 year old father.

Arlin: Congratulations on the anniversary. Much respect, and admiration

Candy: I remember Sesame Street being preempted by the Watergate Trials. Upset 4 year old I was.

Tim


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

Just got back from Kelly's Row, where we had dinner and beers with our friends… food was yummy


----------



## mojapitt

Melted a lot of snow today, maybe half of what we got yesterday. But they say another 3"-6" inches of snow possible tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Rain changed to flurries around here, tonight. Got bored, went back to the shop, for a bit..









Top of the case is installed. Waiting on plugs's glue to cure…..Back panel was cut to size, case squared back installed….I think that will do, for one day..

Conway has a very good Irish Ale….will have to hide these from Randy….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The paneling is recycled from out of our living room. I know it s got holes from the other room but I didn t want to toss it because I knew it would be reusable in the man cave, and it s better than the whitewashed walls.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Put a vent cover over the bottom three holes and hang a picture over the one in the middle of the wall. Bam, nobody thinks nothing more of it. Out of sight, out of mind.

LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

There is still another 1/2 hour or so….
For me to overindulge, this St. Paddy's Day….
Now then, where did them Bandit Irish Ales go???


----------



## DIYaholic

Shock Top will have to do….
Kain't seamz ta fined da Bandito's Iwish Ails….
Looky dare…. sum Jammy Sons Irash wee-ski….


----------



## DIYaholic

Ize hoops evrybody did avs a wundeerfil Stank Puddles Daze….
Ears ta knot hexpeering enceing a gawd awesome hanged uver tamarrowz….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you had to be sober just to type all of that.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark left at 5:30 pm our time. Hopefully home soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, you had to be sober just to type all of that.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, I'm working on remedying that….


----------



## bandit571

I didn't even get my Gin& Tonic, tonight….

Randy: Check in the marnin, for a Blue Ribbon….just in case the Laddie-buck won first prize….


----------



## CFrye

Tim, care to share some of those ah ha's?
Looking good, Bandit. Is your daughter going to paint that beautiful drawer front?
Bill, do you speak Canadian? Eh?
Happy meeting anniversary, Arlin!


----------



## mojapitt

We have another winter weather advisory this afternoon. 3"-6" of snow possible. It's also another possible noreaster for Matt and Randy.

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## mojapitt

Got latest picture of Andy and Carol


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning Monte! and everybody else.  Was told to be ready by 9:15est to go to breakfast. SO should be home from her trip to the NW corner of our state.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, Indy Lego Expo starts today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy and Carol are lookin' good…..


----------



## Gene01

> Got latest picture of Andy and Carol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks, Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I picked up a Whiteside drawer locking bit Friday that I got a chance to play with yesterday. It took a minute or two to figure out the ups and downs, but ended up with a decent drawer box. I'll be using this bit more in the future…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am almost sure this is the last taxidermy base


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Marty


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning Nubbers all.

A fine morning for drinking coffee from my new, Lopsided, Beer / Coffee / Coco / multipurpose, Calf Killer mug that The Empress of the Galaxy and Queen Of My Heart bought me last weekend. And here to stir your envy I provide photographs of the same.





















> Tim, care to share some of those ah ha's?
> 
> - CFrye


One was this Jackson v90 face shield. $27 at Amazon but after I placed the order I saw you can get it at Wally World for$16.










A second was about the use of a worm screw. He says you can never get it really tight because there isn't that much thread surface holding and what is holding is trying to do so at the center of rotation which also happens to be the point of maximum torque. While the 4 screws in a face plate are smaller they are also located so that they are under much less stress.

And when he started the turn he took off just enough to be round and stopped. He had a defect in the blank. I have seen this. He took a junk chisel and broke the defect off. He said, and I know from experience, that if you continue to turn there is a chance that chunk will fly off which is kind of exciting in a life threatening sort of way.

Anyway, after removing the chunk he used a parting tool at the deepest point of the defect. Once the tool had cut down to where it had a round grove through 360 degrees he stopped. That grove being a reference line to show the minimum extent of waste to cut away.

And that is my report on "What I Saw At The Woodworking Show" Are there any questions?


----------



## mojapitt

As I move closer to the departure date, I have always told the department manager and office staff that I am not leaving because of them (this statement does not apply to the current hospital administration). So I am making some gift boxes to show my appreciation for them.





































Still working on the lids


----------



## 000

> As I move closer to the departure date, I have always told the department manager and office staff that I am not leaving because of them (this statement does not apply to the current hospital administration). So I am making some gift boxes to show my appreciation for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on the lids
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You should paint a few white…
Just saying, hospital and all…..LOL


----------



## rhybeka

Is there a video for the turning guy somewhere I can watch? some of it made sense - the other stuff I need to see. 

back from breakfast. might be time for another nap.


----------



## Gene01

Quite nice gifts for the folks you are leaving. They will really appreciate your thoughtfulness. 
Now, used Mc Donalds carry out sacks for the current admin crew?


----------



## mojapitt

I will refrain from any further comments about the current hospital administration….............


----------



## Gene01

Probably wise. After all, this is a family friendly forum.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Is there a video for the turning guy somewhere I can watch? some of it made sense - the other stuff I need to see.
> 
> - rhybeka


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCUKXVtkVZojrNwcBbaQXZgg

And he has a website as well,
https://bradleyrm.com


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You should paint a few white…
> Just saying, hospital and all…..LOL
> 
> - jbay


ROFL +1 for painted at least one white


----------



## bandit571

Maybe play a little tune from Kelly's Heroes? "Burning Bridges" As you start out the door for the last time?

WAS going to do a bit of work, today…WAS…Boss has other ideas, I guess….

Candy: plan right now is a coat of Golden Oak stain, and a few coats of Amber Shellac….trying to make it too nice to paint…black.


----------



## 000

> I will refrain from any further comments about the current hospital administration….............
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Come on Monte, it was just a joke :>/


----------



## mojapitt

> Maybe play a little tune from Kelly s Heroes? "Burning Bridges" As you start out the door for the last time?
> 
> - bandit571


I would lean more towards "Another One Bites the Dust"


----------



## mojapitt

Sadly Jbay, what's happening to the hospital is not a joke.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, white paint would not fit the current Branding color scheme that we spent $7,000,000 to develop.

Just saying


----------



## 000

> Sadly Jbay, what s happening to the hospital is not a joke.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm sure whatever is happening doesn't sound good.
However, my joking comment, was just regarding painting a box white. Nothing to do with anything else.
Sorry, because your circumstances, it may have been in bad taste. How would I know?


----------



## mojapitt

Jbay, certainly not saying anything about your comment. I didn't see any harm in them.

Time to go back to the shop. Breakfast has been consumed.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Top of the morning, All!

Just back from the roadwork. Got some housework to do since I missed it yesterday, then I think I'll have some junk food and watch the Tournament the rest of the day, because Sunday's are just lazy like that!

Bill, 8:40 first mile. Best of a not so great week, but that's life, I guess!

More of the same, weatherwise-cloudy, lower 50's for highs, and rain showers occasionally.

Moon report: waxing crescent, 2% surface illumination.

Jbay, the written word often doesn't convey exactly what we mean. I suffer from foot-in-mouth disease more than most, but make every effort to say what I mean, despite the screw-ups. Once people get to know you, and know that you're well-meaning, they'll cut you some slack.

Bill, how's the skiing up in B.C.? Remember to drink a beer for us here, everyday!

Bandit, thanks for reminding me about Kelly's Heros-a great movie! I loved Donald Sutherland in it!

Monte, the boxes look great! Are you going to laser inscribe them for each person?

Well, I should probably figure a way out of this comfy chair, and get this day started….....!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I have not bought a laser (yet). Plus I have not decided who gets which box. Our secretary is like everyone's little sister. She gets choice. From there I will decide which goes to the department manager. Supervisors get leftovers.


----------



## bandit571

had three of Conway's Irish Ale last night….slept like a baby, no hangover this morning….

Plans were changed from this morning's agenda….I MIGHT be able to sneak down to the shop after a bit….

Face frame is out of the two clamps ( clamps weighed more than the frame did) and set in place. Could just glue it in place..but the door hangs from it, so screws will get used..NEED more plugs.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I have plenty of experience with leaving footprints on my tongue also.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nice boxes Monte.


----------



## MadJester

Ugh…been still fighting my sinus issues…I'm gonna try to make it to Woodstick…headed to VT early June, just wanted to check in…I got the word from Candy that it will be at Arlin's place in Iowa…Bandit, do you need a ride?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ugh…been still fighting my sinus issues…I'm gonna try to make it to Woodstick…headed to VT early June, just wanted to check in…I got the word from Candy that it will be at Arlin's place in Iowa…Bandit, do you need a ride?
> 
> - MadJester


Good to see you, Sue!

By the way, can you swing by and pick me up? I need a ride, too!


----------



## MadJester

Where you at Dean??


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Finally getting around to catching up, you folks been busy while I was away.

Spent a few more hours visiting with family after leaving Monte's. Was another early morning arrival at home but the roads were dry all the way. Had some thick fog part of the way that slowed us down a bit. Was supposed to snow early this morning so unloaded the wood when we got home. Now looks like Monte is going to get our snow. It is 50° and sunshine here now.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Where you at Dean??
> 
> - MadJester


Portland.


----------



## MadJester

> Where you at Dean??
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> I'm gonna need massive amounts of coffee for that one!!!


----------



## MadJester

Phone won't let me edit….stoopid phone…


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, stop and pick up Randy, that will keep you awake.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, stop and pick up Randy, that will keep you awake.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


LOL…he can drive down to me, then it's a party all the way to Iowa!!!


----------



## MadJester

Did Dean actually say Portland?


> Is that near NY


?


----------



## MadJester

Just a hop, skip and a jump…


----------



## mojapitt

My lids are boring


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Where in Vermont are you traveling to?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> My lids are boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


LOL, Back in the day when I was less observant of the law, 2 or 3 lids made me pretty boring as well.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue,
> Where in Vermont are you traveling to?
> 
> - DIYaholic


Um…lemme check…my friend wanted to go somewhere for her birthday…I'm just gonna follow the gps…LOL


----------



## MadJester

Might be a bit until I find out Randy…she's helping out at a free day at an estate sale of another colleague…it's probably insanity there…I didn't go because I already picked it clean of the few decent tools they had…LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Just a hop, skip and a jump…
> 
> - MadJester


I was just teasing you about coming to get me. 

But if you ever get to Portland, let me know-there's lots to see and do here in NW Oregon, and I'd be happy to show you around.


----------



## bandit571

> Ugh…been still fighting my sinus issues…I'm gonna try to make it to Woodstick…headed to VT early June, just wanted to check in…I got the word from Candy that it will be at Arlin's place in Iowa…Bandit, do you need a ride?
> 
> - MadJester


 Sure, doubt if my van could do the trip out and back….co-pilot, again?


----------



## bandit571

Shoptime….I am plumb tuckered out, now…..Film at 2300 hrs….Names of the Guilty have been changed, of course..

I guess Arlin wants a class or three on hand planes? I might know someone who could do that…


----------



## bandit571

Case for the Bookcase part of this project is done…..need to build a door, though.
.









Got the door's frame all cut to size…









Was all set to run this thing..









And maybe glue up a panel to fit into the frame…...need to buy ONE more board…ones I was keeping back..are too dang short. May need a bit of thinking on this…...Maybe a board stretcher….

As for those plugs in the case's top..









There ARE four plugs….trying to make them blend in…


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…sounds good…I'll get with you when we get closer to the date…

Randy…Goshen VT…she thinks it's Addison County


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…your cabinet bookcase thingy looks great!! Just one question…did you measure to see if you can get it up the stairs and out of your shop? LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
Goshen is 1.5 hours south of me….
Let me know date & times you will be there….
Should be able to meet up at some point.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Sue,
> Goshen is 1.5 hours south of me….
> Let me know date & times you will be there….
> Should be able to meet up at some point.
> 
> - DIYaholic


We want lots of photos-so you'd better stock up on film for your camera!


----------



## bandit571

Stepback Cupboard was designed to be moved as two units. Bookcase unit can be taken off the base unit, and moved about anywhere.


----------



## bandit571

Having the last of the Conway's Irish Ales for supper. Corned beef Sammich with cheese and chips.

At least ONE good thing came out of Cleveland….Great Lakes Brewing Co.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Steaks on the grill.

And this evening's entertainment.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Dang, Tim-that Ardmore looks goooooood…........!! (Lucky buzzard….!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Dang, Tim-that Ardmore looks goooooood…........!! (Lucky buzzard….!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


A Highland single malt with lots of smoke and peat. Quite yummy.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dang, Tim-that Ardmore looks goooooood…........!! (Lucky buzzard….!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> A Highland single malt with lots of smoke and peat. Quite yummy.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Save me a glass-I'll be right over!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I will have a drink as well, tired of messing with lacquer and paint all day.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Since my bourbon night got switched to tonight, this week, I'll be joining you guys in a couple hours!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Maybe we should get at whiskey swap together. Any takers?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Maybe we should get at whiskey swap together. Any takers?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I'd love to!

But Stumpy and I talked about this earlier. Unfortunately, it's illegal to ship liquor without a license, and every state has its own laws about shipping into it, so it wouldn't work out.

Of course, we could all reconvene at Monte's, clean out his lumber supply, and toast his new job with some good whisky around a bonfire.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Of course, we could all reconvene at Monte s, clean out his lumber supply, and toast his new job with some good whisky around a bonfire.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


In the snow???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all go ahead and send yer best whiskey to me and Monte and I will enjoy it on his way thru…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Of course, we could all reconvene at Monte s, clean out his lumber supply, and toast his new job with some good whisky around a bonfire.
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> In the snow???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I did say that we'd have a bonfire.

You're not gonna wimp out on us, are ya….....?!


----------



## mojapitt

> Of course, we could all reconvene at Monte s, clean out his lumber supply, and toast his new job with some good whisky around a bonfire.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Got plenty wood for a bonfire (needed cause it's cold). I will send you all home with a truckload of wood. I will buy a bottle of Buffalo Trace if you show up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's a 'lil tough goin' from spring to winter…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I'll find sumpin' special for us.


----------



## mojapitt

When do you go back to "work" Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did you know there's a Marty and a Martin in So Dakota???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm done workin' it's over rated…..


----------



## 000

How much trouble would I be in if I showed up with this?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How much trouble would I be in if I showed up with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jbay


None, unless you decide not to share…. LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

Jbay, no trouble at all!

If you like their white dog, you should try their Smooth Ambler Old Scout bourbon-good stuff!


----------



## mojapitt

Nobody would be in trouble. Just kill the power to the shop so nobody runs power tools.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, I think it's time to go get that Buffalo Trace…......!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I envy your freedom from the work force.


----------



## 000

LOL, my dry sense of humor might be as dry as that "White" whiskey…


----------



## ssnvet

Got some shop time to work on my latest speaker build….

Dry fit









Decided to recess both the woofer and tweeter, so I used a rabbiting bit for the woofer hole and made a template on the CNC at work and used a pattern router bit for the tweeter.









Test fit the speakers
!https://s3.amazonaws.com/vs-lumber jocks.com/p5tc1f6.jpg!

Started gluing up the first box









Here's the rest of the speaker components


----------



## mojapitt

I prefer humor with a sarcastic twist. I prefer bourbon with no twist.


----------



## mojapitt

You be jammin' Matt


----------



## firefighterontheside

You all have been chatty. Good day of skiing.


----------



## Mean_Dean

I guess Matt's bringing the sound system to the whisky bonfire!


----------



## bandit571

Had to completely restart this computer a bit ago….damn thing simply locked up on me. Shut it down, restarted fine…getting closer to buying a new one..sometime.

Been a month working on that Cupboard Project….would have been nice to get paid by the hour on it….$28/hr?

Two Irish Ales…I am about done for the day…

'' Stoppage of Gin, Sir?"


----------



## ssnvet

The most used tool in my shop bit the dust today ..


----------



## bandit571

'this man knows how to defend a hopeless situation, Hmm, Raise him to Corporal!"


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Thanks for posting the Pictures of Andy and Carol. It is SOOO nice to see him upright and getting around. I so hopped they would come to see us this year at the shindig at my house this year. Maybe Candy and Jim can bring them.



> Shoptime….I am plumb tuckered out, now…..Film at 2300 hrs….Names of the Guilty have been changed, of course..
> 
> I guess Arlin wants a class or three on hand planes? I might know someone who could do that…
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

I am soo looking forward to it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Maybe we should get at whiskey swap together. Any takers?
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> I d love to!
> 
> But Stumpy and I talked about this earlier. Unfortunately, it s illegal to ship liquor without a license, and every state has its own laws about shipping into it, so it wouldn t work out.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dang revenuers need to mind their own business.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Have you found a new home yet?


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, *" TAKE THIS JOB AND SHOVE IT!"*
"IRISH MIST" Irish whiskey is the only way to celebrate the day properly. Hey any day for that matter.
Modelo for cinco de mayo. 
Took MIL to the casino for dinner. Shock of all shocks, she liked it all. An 86 year old 2 year old is a bitch to please. She even asked my son to make her some Rice Pilaf at home. The shocked look on his face was worth millions.
Mint Chocolate ice cream for dessert after we got home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, it looks cold up there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I'm gonna hafta settle fer Oreo ice cream…..


----------



## bandit571

With the Brain Doctor thing coming up….VA stuff has been placed on the backburner, for now….including applying for a VA Loan.

IF'n I do find a place…there will be a moving in party…..earn yer booze by hauling boxes….


----------



## mojapitt

How about we earn our booze by Randy moving boxes?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I aught to catch up the BLOGs around here? Might be a tad behind….may take more than one…IF this computer doesn't lock up on me, again…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How about we earn our booze by Randy moving boxes?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'd like ta have some booze fer Randy movin' boxes…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Actually it was 50 at the bottom and prolly 30 at the top. Supposed to be cooler tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

How many boxes???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How about we earn our booze by Randy moving boxes?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I d like ta have some booze fer Randy movin boxes…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nope, you settled for Oreo Ice Cream remember?

LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

How many bottles???


----------



## mojapitt

I think you should earn a bottle per box Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

I move boxes everyday at work….
Where are the bottles owed me???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I move boxes everyday at work….
> Where are the bottles owed me???
> 
> - DIYaholic


You'll have to take that up with management….......


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure they will reimburse you for the cold ones that you are owed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Wonder if I can get some bottles for re-stacking my wood storage today? Might not have been enough for Monte but was enough after a long weekend.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, what's the blue stuff behind you and those puffy white things? We haven't seen those in Missouri for a long time.

Bandit, cupboard looks good.

Charles and the others, thanks for the info on the poly. I didn't buy it, it was supplied by my friends when they decided to embark on the project, which I inherited and plan to complete. Told the SO about switching to lacquer, she kinda scoffed. That'll be new territory for the both of us. The spray gun was new territory for me.

Monte, moving sucks, but the pay off of being in a new place and career is the prize. Congrats.

My BIL sent me home last night with a bottle of Wild Turkey Honey, infused with ghost pepper. MMMMM yeah. Sweet and heat!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, a little late to the whisky party tonight!

Tonight's rescheduled from Friday's bourbon is Russell's Reserve, 10 year old.


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Monday all…. got up with a headache and a check airbag message on the truck.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Happy Monday all…. got up with a headache and a check airbag message on the truck.
> 
> - rhybeka


We had that message a while back. It was the "clock spring" in the steering wheel. Had to go back to the dealership to find problem and fix it.


----------



## ssnvet

I owe - I owe - yada-yada-yada…

Back into a bit of a cold snap this a.m. @ 20°F

Mr. Bill…..... them be REAL mountains.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all.

Well, it looks like my afternoon is cut out for me. I wonder what it will bring.


----------



## Andrewski

This was some good stuff. Too bad they quit this run.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya ( and the remainder of the day to meself..)

Monday..about says it all. Might have worked a tad too hard in the shop, yesterday….paying the price today.

Depending on what the Boss has planned…..I might be able to buy that last board for the Project….Not sure about any actual work going to get done….


----------



## ssnvet

G.C. headache of the day (and it's not even LT on Monday): The gas contractor was done three weeks ago and the system was pressure tested and passed inspection and the code guy put his magic tag on the the pipe. Then the utility company finished their new pole & transformer pod, and brought the new 800 amp, 240v, 3 phase service into the back of the complex and the electricians got us power 2 weeks ago. So the LPG supplier was able to set their regulator, and hook up the new 1,000 gal. LPG tank and fire up our 6 new Modine heaters.

Well, apparently when I asked our account manager to fill the new tank, "fill" somehow turned into "put a little bit in" and low and behold, this morning when I have the painting contractor on site to spray the second warehouse walls and ceiling, the LPG tank is empty and it's only 40°F in there. Problem… the painters don't paint unless we can hold 60 °F in the space

Fortunately the maintenance guy who's coordinating our guys prepping the space came in early and fired up a pair of torpedo heaters and got the place warmed up in time for the painters to get going.

So my question is "what part of FILL did they not understand?"


----------



## ssnvet

oops… double post


----------



## mojapitt

If you asked a bean counter, they they chose the cheap version of "fill". That's how it works here (or doesn't work depending on your viewpoint).


----------



## Gene01

Got bit by JIT again, Matt?

I guess my liquor tastes are rather pedestrian. Scotch is my favorite but, peaty or smoky ain't. Glenmorangie, Glen Fiddich, Glen Livet and Macallen are as esoteric as it gets, for me. 
Technically, Del Bac isn't a Scotch but, it's sure good. 
Can't drink sugared drinks anymore, but, a Cuba Libre with Ron Rico or Bacardi 151 used to go down easily…too much so. 
And, I sure miss a cold bottle or 5 of Dos Equis or Sol, on a hot day.


----------



## bandit571

Too nice of a day outside, to sit around the house…..clear & sunny outside, might get into the 50s today.

Neighbor seems to be doing a bathroom remodel….what is left of the old tub surround is sitting outside their back door, in a lot of pieces. He's been cutting a lot of plywood, too…....I may just hide out over here….

Maybe I can go out and buy that one last ( I hope..) board today….and have a finish on the project by this weekend?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A good day here. Up to 40° already and plenty of sunshine. The snow we raced home Sat night did not happen and now we are almost to bare ground. Just a little left that I had plowed up in piles.

Several projects to get done the next few days so better get back to them.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> So my question is "what part of FILL did they not understand?"
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Murphy's First Corollary: Any instruction which can be misunderstood will be misunderstood.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top of the morning, All!

Got some running around to do this morning, so will get crack'n in a few.

Foggy here this morning. Should be mostly sunny, with highs in the upper-50's. We'll see…....

Moon report: waxing crescent, 6% surface illumination.

Becky, headache, eh? Too much whisky last night….....?!

Gene, speaking of whisky, that Macallan 12 year old, sherry finish is some danged fine Scotch!

Bill, hope you're having fun skiing-bring us back some Canadian whisky!

Have a great day, All!


----------



## rhybeka

> Happy Monday all…. got up with a headache and a check airbag message on the truck.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> We had that message a while back. It was the "clock spring" in the steering wheel. Had to go back to the dealership to find problem and fix it.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


uuuuugh. So if I ignore it, it'll go away?


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean no whiskey last night - not even any alcohol :\ I did play video games yesterday though. No predator - I got sucked into a few other mission completions. One I had almost done and then chose to fly a helicopter to leave an area…which apparently got me spotted…so I had to do the whole thing over again. #firstworldproblems.

I need to come up with a good way to clamp a planing stop down to get this one board planed for my tool chest. I'm half inclined to take it to Whits and use the power planer since I can't seem to get it together with my hand planes.

alright - time for a meeting. blergh.


----------



## bandit571

Think I'll get out of the house for a bit….not sure what I'll bring back….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Okay guys, I need advice for a harebrained scheme.










Does anyone know where I could lay my hands on a really comfortable vehicle for eight to 12 people to travel in. The ideal thing would be a motor home with big recliners instead of beds. The folks I plan to transport are the "holiday inn is roughing it" types.

OH! and I need something that will allow the smoking of cigars and drinking of whiskey as we ride down the road. And yes, I checked, in a vehicle for hire (in KY and TN where we will be) the driver can't drink but the passengers can get drunk as skunks while watching the mile posts click by.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill can loan you his camper


----------



## bandit571

Contact Airstream of Jackson Center, OH.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty has his large barge you could sit on wheels


----------



## Festus56

In the past we have leased a big passenger van from the local dealer in SD. Was not very expensive as I recall.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I have a route laid out which allows you to visit 9 distilleries in 5 days and four nights. A 900 mile loop which starts in Chattanooga. Just got to find the right transportation.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> In the past we have leased a big passenger van from the local dealer in SD. Was not very expensive as I recall.
> 
> - Festus56


I might have to consider that but I want something really comfy… a real laid back experience.


----------



## mojapitt

> I have a route laid out which allows you to visit 9 distilleries in 5 days and four nights. A 900 mile loop which starts in Chattanooga. Just got to find the right transportation.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


You visit that many distilleries, they won't know if they're comfortable or not.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean would be glad to be tour guide.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I am looking at two versions of the trip. The upscale all inclusive first class version and the hotel, transportation, admission, and cigars version with people buying their own meals.

I won't have a price for either until I work out the transportation cost.


----------



## ssnvet

> If you asked a bean counter, they they chose the cheap version of "fill". That s how it works here (or doesn t work depending on your viewpoint).
> - Monte Pittman


I would have thought the bean counters would have been all over booking a 1,000 gal. sale and knocking it out in one delivery. But alas, they probably didn't have a full truck that wasn't already scheduled to fill up a dozen houses.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, purchases that size they like to do before winter jacks up the price.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I have a route laid out which allows you to visit 9 distilleries in 5 days and four nights. A 900 mile loop which starts in Chattanooga. Just got to find the right transportation.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> You visit that many distilleries, they won t know if they re comfortable or not.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Tim, you should look into the Kentucky Bourbon Trail for your tours. There are 10 distilleries on the tour, including Evan Williams, Heaven Hill, Four Roses, Maker's Mark, and Wild Turkey.


----------



## diverlloyd

Kelvin have you checked with the Kentucky tourism board or the mint julep experience. They should have some knowledge on what you are looking for. I hope you have Labrot and Gram distillery on your list. It is by far the most serene of all the distilleries I have been to and or worked at(it's a long list).


----------



## KelvinGrove

In the office for the evening.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, purchases that size they like to do before winter jacks up the price.
> - Monte Pittman


Too funny… What was delivered before winter was gone a week later.

We have five 1,000 gal LPG tanks on site and several other smaller ones… not to mention all the fork truck tanks. Then we also have Three fuel oil tanks. We also have a 3,000 gal diesel tank on site from which we fuel our fleet. Our vendor is up here delivering fuel of one sort or another multiple times a week.

The good news is that our contracted price for LPG is really, really, low. Like $2.20/gal low. And the price of diesel is in the toilet as well.

We frequently get calls from companies drooling over our fuel and energy contracts, but we have the price about as low as possible for this part of the country.


----------



## ssnvet

> In the office for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


All those big screens and not one good movie playing?

:^)


----------



## KelvinGrove

> In the office for the evening.
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> All those big screens and not one good movie playing?
> 
> :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Watching the camera feeds of people driving in the rain and wind is entertaining enough.


----------



## 000

I check our freeway cams before I get on them. 
Sometimes it gets pretty mesmerizing, I sit and watch too long.


----------



## diverlloyd

I lived in Huston for a couple years while in college . We used to have bets on what kind of accidents would happen on the belt loop down there. You could guarantee when it rained there would be a pile up.


----------



## mojapitt

Our real stupid comes with the first real snow of the year. They completely forget how to drive on it.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Happy Monday all…. got up with a headache and a check airbag message on the truck.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> We had that message a while back. It was the "clock spring" in the steering wheel. Had to go back to the dealership to find problem and fix it.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> uuuuugh. So if I ignore it, it ll go away?
> 
> - rhybeka


Sorry, but no, it won't go away. You can still drive but your airbags won't work. In many places you can't get a sticker if it's on. Don't know the inspection rules where you live.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty has his large barge you could sit on wheels
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The large barge has wheels, it just needs some motor work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anybody noticed that jbay got a face lift???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't git nothin' done in the shop today, did some spring cleaning in the yard before the rain comes in tonight, guess I'll hafta git up early in the mornin' and do sumthin'.....


----------



## bandit571

Debate this afternoon…Menards is a 50 mile round trip…Lowes is at the south end of Bellefontaine…about 10 minutes away. Hmm,...for one lousy board? ...Needed a 3-4' long 1×8….all Lowes had was 6'ers…and nothing to write home about. Got to looking around the aisle….1×4 x 4', almost clear, and straight. The 1 x 8 I would have to rip down the center, joint the saw marks off, and add a 1×1 to the glue up…..laid the two 1×4s onto the 1×8…

Two 1×4s were an inch wider than a 1×8? hmmmm, and only a dollar more? Two boards were soon in my van.
Will be able to glue up a panel for the door in the morning, now.

Had to drive the Boss over to Wall E World to let her shop a bit….while I took a decent nap. Worked for me..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hello, am I talkin' to myself???


----------



## bandit571

If you ever want to watch a bunch of stupid drivers…..set up a couple tower cams near Route 33….right at shift changes at the Honda plants….not even safe to walk to your car in the parking lot,.....main reason the Ohio State Highway Patrol moved their "bear cave" over that way…Only a couple miles away from the plants.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm glad you showed up bandit, I was talkin' to myself…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Hello, am I talkin to myself???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I am listening, just didn't want to interrupt your words of wisdom.


----------



## bandit571

Marty: only if you answer yourself as well…

Winds have kicked way up around here ( Trump in town?) and the clouds have rolled in….winds are from the NNE..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I got yer rehabs out here in the WoodShack fer yer June trip to Iowa…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty: I have an excuse for none doing anything in the shop….it's MONDAY. Shop is normally closed. bad things tend to happen when I work on Mondays…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lots of wisdom here Monte…..

Windy as heck here too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Workin' on our Indy house to git it on the market someday, Probably run up there tomorrow and do some more work on the kitchen…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty: have to talk to the driver….I'm just the co-pilot…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty: have to talk to the driver….I m just the co-pilot…
> 
> - bandit571


I've talked to the driver, y'all are stoppin' here fer the night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got about any kind of rehab that you'd want…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Saws, planes, scrapers, whatever…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I'm with you I seen the change. But it has a 24 hour limit.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I got about any kind of rehab that you d want…..
> Saws, planes, scrapers, MYSELF…..whatever!!!
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hello, am I talkin to myself???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I was busy sanding a holder for my angle square for my cabinet, final coat of paint on some smaller fixtures and finally putting on another coat of lacquer on my cabinet.

LOL


----------



## MadJester

Ummm….hullo!!!


----------



## MadJester

> Sue,
> Goshen is 1.5 hours south of me….
> Let me know date & times you will be there….
> Should be able to meet up at some point.
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, that's awesome! I'll be there for a week…June 7th to the 15th…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Finally got a minute to check in this evening. Ended up being a busier day than I'd planned.

Speaking of rehab, for some reason I just needed my SR-71 fix today. Thank goodness for Youtube…..!

Becky, a couple of things. First, get your truck to a repair place. A faulty airbag system is not something to mess around with. If you go flying off the road again, those things could save your life.

Second, thanks for the update on your Predator. And while ridding the world of scumbag Columbian drug dealers is certainly a worthwhile endeavor, Predators are the scourge of the Universe, and should be dealt with swiftly and harshly. It's kill or be killed out there, and you've got to finish him off. A low-yield nuclear blast should get him-just make sure you have a cave to dive into.

Marty, don't worry about talking to yourself-I do it all the time. Besides, I'm the only one who'll listen…...

Well, I suppose I should figure out what's for dinner. Just went shopping this morning, and nothing sounds good…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greetings from Whistler. Skiing in Blackcomb glacier today.
Pictures for today.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mudflap4869

*#)(&^%$* Joiner is giving me fits. Can't stop snipe at the end. Tried to move my hands foreword only to make it worse. Longer snipe at the end. Ruining projects! Dennymyte might fix it.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, Mondays..gotts love them….those 1×4s I thought I was buying? Clear 1×6 x 4' @ $4.98 each

Took them to the shop…wound up working on the frame the panel will be going into…even the grooves got milled!

The fancy boards have a big, ugly knot on one edge…..will simply rip that much off, and leave the newer boards as is…

One of them days…


----------



## bandit571

Mudflap….run a piece of scrap lumber through while the good board is almost done….no snipe..


----------



## mojapitt

Gift boxes are finished.
































































Accidentally routered perfect stop for the lids.


----------



## 000

They look nice Monte,
I'm sure they will be truly appreciated !


----------



## mojapitt

They certainly aren't perfect, but I am not a perfect employee. Hope they like.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice work Monte!


----------



## Andrewski

Beautiful boxes Monte.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, gave up on dinner-will just go without.

Monte, those boxes look great, and I'm sure everyone who receives one will really appreciate it!


----------



## MadJester

Monte, the boxes came out great!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte will be the box man before we know it.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Monte but you do not use much of your wood supply making little boxes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Posted this on a rarely used facebook since family members complain I do not keep in touch. Should keep them guessing huh? I'd pay money to see the looks on some faces with this one.

LOL


----------



## mojapitt

I am not a box guy. Mine are pretty crude. In fact the rudest comment I have ever received for any project I have posted on LJs was on a box.


----------



## bandit571

They look good to me.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... you do not use much of your wood supply making little boxes.
> 
> - Festus56


Not so true….
It all depends on how many you make….
mistakes that is!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy is right. Especially in the past, much wood died during my learning curve.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy is right.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now that is something I don't hear everyday!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Randy is right. Especially in the past, much wood died during my learning curve.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I like making boxes! (Even blogged about the making of one, once….....)

My favorite one is the one I made with the mahogany carcase and the walnut frame and feet. Turns out I used the wrong hinges, so I have to hold the lid up when getting things out of it. I know I can't retrofit it for 95-degree hinges, so I'm stuck with it this way.

I use it to store my wallet and car keys.


----------



## bandit571

Need to wear my glasses when buying lumber..









Somehow I thought this was a 1×4? 









Not even a hint of a knot…unlike some other boards..









The one on the edge is now…gone..as is this one..









Bandsaw guide wasn't playing nice with the blade..









Had as many waves as the N. Korean Cheer Brigade…

About the only thing that went right, today..









Even then, the plane wanted to fight me….used the micro-adjust on the fence until those grooves were centered..and then had to reset the depth stop. Mondays…gotta love them…


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Michael Curtis!! Do you have a Boston Terrier?
Those boxes will be greatly appreciated, Monte!
Bandit, around here, we call those "Brain Farts".
Good night, y'all.


----------



## rhybeka

> Happy Monday all…. got up with a headache and a check airbag message on the truck.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> We had that message a while back. It was the "clock spring" in the steering wheel. Had to go back to the dealership to find problem and fix it.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> uuuuugh. So if I ignore it, it ll go away?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Sorry, but no, it won t go away. You can still drive but your airbags won t work. In many places you can t get a sticker if it s on. Don t know the inspection rules where you live.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Welp, it must be an electrical issue somewhere because when I started the truck up in the afternoon, the light did not come back on.


----------



## rhybeka

....and Morning all 

oh! and progress! though three steps forward, two steps back. I have to remove hopefully only one piece of moulding to trim it. didn't notice it's about 1/2" too long before I put it on :\ it's perfect on the one corner though.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning early rising Nubbers, and the rest of you as you check in.

There was a day when I could go to bed at 11PM, get up at 1AM, go spend three hours crawling around a burning building, rolling hose, and washing fire trucks…go back to bed at 5 AM, sleep one more hour, and then go face a new day.

I have reason to believe those days are over.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning peeps…

The Purple People Eaters ended the winter season last night with a 2-1 win over the white team. I don't know how we went from 2nd place in the fall to 7th place in the winter, but in this league the teams are very evenly matched, so I guess anything is possible. We had the lowest goals against…. but we also had the lowest goals scored.

Glued up the other side of the first speaker, but I'm not happy with how these are turning out. I cut the lumber to size and routed the holes about 8 months ago and then got pulled away to do several other projects. Now the face boards are cupped. I tried to flatten them with the jointer, but they're 8.5" wide, so I wound up doing it with a belt sander and a straight edge… which I thought worked OK, but now that I'm gluing them up, I can see small gaps.

Oh well… they're shop speakers after all. So I'll break out the wood filler. As long as they sound good, I guess I can live with it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte some lumberjock must had been upset with you. I have seen all of your projects and your boxes are very nice and have a great style to them.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…weather is nice outside…for the moment…Rain, Ice, and Snow on the way later…Grrrrrr.

Has Spring arrived….Yet?


----------



## Gene01

Sweet looking boxes, Monte.

I'm no electrical engineer but, this don't look kosher.


----------



## UncleBuck

Monte good looking boxes thanks for sharing


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure that's an adequate ground Gene


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Mid 30's now but maybe get to 50° later. Should be a great day.



> There was a day when I could go to bed at 11PM, get up at 1AM, go spend three hours crawling around a burning building, rolling hose, and washing fire trucks…go back to bed at 5 AM, sleep one more hour, and then go face a new day.
> 
> I have reason to believe those days are over.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I did that for 23 yrs. myself. There is about 12 yrs of rest since then so know they are gone for me !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

For those interested in U.S. Navy history:

The wreck of USS Juneau CL 52, sunk 13 November 1942, at Guadalcanal, has been located.

Juneau is known for the fact that she carried 5 brothers from the Sullivan family, who all died aboard her. Two USN ships have been named for the brothers:

USS The Sullivans DD 537, and USS The Sullivans DDG 68.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I saw that. What's his name from Microsoft is on a roll.


----------



## UncleBuck

not sure this is a stupid question but if i want to respond to a certain comment do i have to put there name in my post i have seen some that show up at my end have the comment in a tan box then the answer below. i know stupid im new just want to get it right thanks


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, top 'O the morning, All!

Have a slow day for today, for a change. Will see what kind of trouble I can get into!

Weather here is sunny, cold, and headed for a high of 60. Don't think we'll make it there, but we'll see.

Moon report: waxing crescent, 12% surface illumination.

Bandit, despite that the calendar says Spring has arrived, remember that Punxsutawney Phil indicated six more weeks of Winter.

Matt, if I remember correctly, speaker cabinets must be airtight. Maybe try sealing them with caulking then the wood filler? You're also going to need a subwoofer in the shop. 2-12" drivers should thump the neighbors out of their houses….....!

Tim, there was a day when I was a lot younger, too. But it was so long ago, I don't remember it….......

Well, since I have basically a free day, I think I'll start weeding through the volunteer opportunity brochures to start narrowing them down.

Have a great day, All!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Terry, quoting a post is easy. Just do this:

Find the post you want to quote.

Click on the Quote link in the lower-right-hand corner. That will put the post into your window.

Make sure your curser is beneath the quote, then type your response.

Click the green PREVIEW button to make sure your post looks right.

That's all there is to it!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Randy is right.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Now that is something I don t hear everyday!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy is right.
Randy is right.
Randy is right.
Randy is right.
Randy is right.

How is that for you Randy.


----------



## UncleBuck

thanks dean saw that but didn't want to click i tend to mess things up when i don't no how they work and i remember reading about the sullivan bros. that will be a great find history is so cool. i heard the song about the edmund fitsgerald and googled it very interesting stuff. thanks again.


----------



## rhybeka

finishing my lunch before my 1pm phone meeting.

So it appears the bottle of Simple green I left on our dining room table leaked on the table…and took off a circle of varnish….the table has needed refinishing for probably a year and some now. Our new dining room table is still in the design phase and no where near being built. Looks like I'll be sanding down and re lacquering/polying/finishing the top sometime in the near future. If I can get it to Whit before he retires, he can spray it for me. If I have to do it at home…..ugh. well I'd rather spray but I don't think my Senco compressor can handle it.

P.S. google images is sucking when it comes to bench slab leg ideas.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sweet looking boxes, Monte.
> 
> I m no electrical engineer but, this don t look kosher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

The plastic bag is there just in case Electricity leaks out so it can be reused.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, if I remember correctly, speaker cabinets must be airtight. Maybe try sealing them with caulking then the wood filler? You re also going to need a subwoofer in the shop. 2-12" drivers should thump the neighbors out of their houses….....!
> - Mean_Dean


Nearest neighbor is >500' away though the woods… but Mrs. Mainiac upstairs would not be impressed :^o

The gap is about as thick as a sheet of paper and is only at the outer edge, it doesn't go though… but these are going to be reflex speakers with a bass port in the back.

Randy right? I thought he was a south paw :^p


----------



## DanKrager

rhybeka, while it's likely that the green stuff did some damage to the varnish, it is equally likely it is simply a water ring, meaning moisture is trapped in the finish. I'd try dabbing a rag lightly soaked in rubbing alcohol on it for several minutes to see if the ring diminishes. Just dab at it for a bit, don't lay the rag on it and walk away. You'll soon know if progress is being made. 
Instead of massive and messy sanding, consider using Formby's refinisher. It is basically a stripper solvent diluted in a carrier that will allow you to wipe the surface as it slowly dissolves the old finish. This softens the old finish and you can wipe as much of it off as you need to clean it and smear the goo over damaged areas. It's remarkably effective if used properly. Then you can buff and wax or apply new coat to suit. This would be a great place to use rattle can poly.
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Back is sore…had 8 edges to joint. Three different planes in use…









That 10 pound plane was the main culprit making the back sore…some edges needed a little bit more work..









Was FINALLY able to get all four boards to sit still..









Long enough to spread a bit of glue…letting this mess sit for today, letting the back get better…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, a little barrel proof bourbon will take care of that back issue….....!


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to make myself be productive for my last 10 days. Harder than I expected.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Terry, quoting will put your curser beneath your window to make sure you look right too!
> - Mean_Dean


Terry, you can also delete parts of a quote. Just be careful which parts


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Terry, quoting will put your curser beneath your window to make sure you look right too!
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Terry, you can also delete parts of a quote. Just be careful which parts
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Good point.

Just make sure you don't delete any of the blockquote parts-you can really start wrecking havoc if you do…...!


----------



## CFrye

> Terry, quoting a post is easy. Just do this:
> 
> Find the post you want to quote.
> 
> Click on the Quote link in the lower-right-hand corner. That will put the post into your window.
> 
> Make sure your curser is beneath the quote, then type your response.
> 
> Click the green PREVIEW button to make sure your post looks right.
> - Mean_Dean


I would add to make sure your cursor is below the second "blockquote" which is just below the person's name you are quoting. You may have to scroll down. Otherwise your response becomes part of the quote! BTDT


----------



## CFrye

Tim, thanks for sharing the Ah ha's.
Beka, columns are looking great!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Another thing I do, is to add

...

to the quote to indicate that I deleted verbiage irrelevant to the verbiage that I'm referring to, in an effort to preserve the integrity of the original post.


> finishing my lunch before my 1pm phone meeting.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


So, in Becky's post from earlier today, I've deleted irrelevant verbiage, and indicated that with the 3 dots. That way, people know exactly what I'm responding to, without having the whole post clogging up LJ's. (It's an efficiency thing with me…...)

Then I can make some goofy/snide/hopefully funny remark about her taking lunch so early. (It was 10am my time when she said she was taking lunch.)

I'm hoping this helps clear things up when using the quote feature. (Or it just made things more complicated…..... If so, just ignore this whole post!)


----------



## 000

> I am not a box guy. Mine are pretty crude. In fact the rudest comment I have ever received for any project I have posted on LJs was on a box.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Boy! you just won't let that go will ya…...


----------



## UncleBuck

> Tim, thanks for sharing the Ah ha s.
> Beka, columns are looking great!
> 
> - CFrye


i tried this how did i do


----------



## UncleBuck

well i didn't screw that up baby steps lol


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Tim, thanks for sharing the Ah ha s.
> Beka, columns are looking great!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> i tried this how did i do
> 
> - UncleBuck


Well done!


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry Jbay, it wasn't you.


----------



## bandit571

Might see IF a walk-about will help this back…..wind assisted, to boot…...we'll see.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, thanks for sharing the Ah ha s.
> Beka, columns are looking great!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> i tried this how did i do
> 
> - UncleBuck


Well done.

And for your next skill builder, dealing with sideways pictures!


----------



## UncleBuck

taking a bow now thanks and my pictures are always alittle sideways , level is tilted a little lol


----------



## UncleBuck

you have heard the one about the blind squirrel woop woop found a nut


----------



## Mean_Dean

> taking a bow now thanks and my pictures are always alittle sideways , level is tilted a little lol
> 
> - UncleBuck


Tim has a good idea about fixing sideways photos.

We can show you how to fix them in a hundred easy steps!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, where did you box project(s) go?


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't post boxes as a project. Not doing project posts anymore. Just annoying the folks here.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Just wanted to pass along some good weather safety advice before I start my evening commute.


----------



## bandit571

Walk-about is done…didn't help the back. didn't spend a cent..either..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Walk-about is done…didn t help the back. didn t spend a cent..either..
> 
> - bandit571


I'm tell'n ya, Bandit-barrel proof bourbon….....

That's the ticket, laddie!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Just wanted to pass along some good weather safety advice before I start my evening commute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


It's missing this part:
If in the Mid West, run outside with your camera to film the swirly wind.


----------



## bandit571

Need a rock…


----------



## Mean_Dean

We don't get tornadoes up here…...

But if we did get one, with so many houses around here, I'd have to get up on the roof to see it.

Would be pretty cool to see one in person, though!


----------



## mojapitt

Mark makes and sells a lot of weather stones if anyone wants one.


----------



## mudflap4869

Dean, twisters aint cool at all. After you have been through a couple, you will hide in the deepest hole you can find. I am right in the middle of tornado ally and have had losses to twisters. Look into the Joplin tornado. It destroyed much of the city. And the Oklahoma City one destroyed most of one neighborhood. It also utterly destroyed Candy's uncles home, then it was destroyed again by another twister. End of rant!


----------



## Festus56

Get busy for a few hours and y'all just get chatty. Did some burning for Montana Bob this morning. Now working on a bunch of Etsy orders that just came in. Well I will after finish the ones I already had started.

Yep I do my own forecasting. More accurate that way.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dean, everybody gets tornados, just some get more than others. Protland had a very deadly storm back in 72. And over the years, a bunch of others.

http://www.tornadoproject.com/alltorns/ortorn.htm

The Mississippi/Alabama/Georgia/Tennessee route is Tornado Alley East. April 26&27, 2011 we had nearly 300 in 48 hours including 4 in my work county and 6 in the county where I live. On campus we average 2 warnings per year.

Rember, it ain't paranoia if it's really able to kill ya.


----------



## bandit571

Quiet in here, tonight…..


----------



## bandit571

Snow has arrived..about 2000 hrs..would just assume send it back to sender….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We don t get tornadoes up here…...
> 
> But if we did get one, with so many houses around here, I d have to get up on the roof to see it.
> 
> Would be pretty cool to see one in person, though!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I've been up close and personal with one in a 1990 Ford Ranger on I-70 when it lifted my truck and gave me a spin, I went home and changed my underwear afterwards…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, how many hours???


----------



## ArlinEastman

When I got out of basic training and went to tech school there was a HUGE 1 mile diameter tornado that went thru Wichita Falls, TX and it has taken out hundreds of homes and a shopping center with lots of people in it. School stopped for 6 days while we went out looking for bodies and cleaning up.

Biggest mess I ever seen unless it was the Big Thompson flood in Colorado in 1976 when I was younger and volunteered to again clean up and look for bodies. That one was worst for looking for dead people since they looked really bad when drown.


----------



## ssnvet

My bench top metal working lathe has a very odd 1-3/4×8 tpi thread on the spindle, and the three jaw scroll chuck the lathe came with has jaws too small to spread the clamping pressure so as to not crush the wood. So I needed to figure out how too get a four jaw scroll chuck with wood working jaws mounted.

So I took some careful measurements and designed a chuck adaptor to accommodate the fairly common 1-1/4×8 tpi spindle thread found on many woodworking chuck. And my prototype machinist friend at work turned and threaded it for me.

And here it is being used to mount a Nova II chuck. You can see my test indicator being used to measure the run out.









And here you can see my tool rest set up:


----------



## mojapitt

I am not really keeping track, but roughly 333 hrs and 41 minutes


----------



## DanKrager

Maniac, it may be that you are going to turn only very small diameter stuff. If so, the tool rest will probably serve you well enough, even if it flexes a tiny bit. But that chuck is capable of holding stuff as big as that lathe can spin, and I'm concerned that the tool rest will let you down under the outrageous peak forces that develop when roughing out a piece of 3" or bigger stuff. I guess we'll see, huh?

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

I showed my wife the boxes as I started them. Asked if she wanted a couple for her friends. She wasn't that impressed. Of course now that she seen the finished boxes, she wants 3 of them. Should've known that was coming.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ve been up close and personal with one in a 1990 Ford Ranger on I-70 when it lifted my truck and gave me a spin, I went home and changed my underwear afterwards…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


LOL

We had a sandstorm in Iraq. It was like standing in front of a sandblaster with a 10 foot wide nozzle.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I didn t post boxes as a project. Not doing project posts anymore. Just annoying the folks here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Feeling lucky I dropped this project this evening. More for others to be inspired with a creative idea than anything else.


----------



## mojapitt

Is that your Dado blades?

Your organizational skills impress me for sure.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Is that your Dado blades?
> 
> Your organizational skills impress me for sure.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Those are my back up set, just grabbed a few blades for the picture tonight.

Thanks Monte! Give me a few days I have another unique holder being finished. My neighbor saw it before I took apart to finish, said I have too much spare time. LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi gang. Good day here. Lots of skiing. Some of it pretty extreme. Rode a tram that went from one mountain to another. At the highest point the tram car was 1,488 feet above the ground and there was 1.8 miles from tower to tower. High point of the day though was skiing in almost zero visibility because of fog and on a very steep slope.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you are having fun Bill


----------



## boxcarmarty

About an inch of that white stuff fell over night, I thought Randy said it was spring…..


----------



## diverlloyd

A couple inches of snow here and it's the good heavy wet stuff.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

Giddy with excitement this morning. Going to the last department meeting.

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..leave it at that..

Can't stay off the Porcelain Throne, or stray too far from it…..something did not agree with me. Now it can't decide which way it wants to go..up, or down…

Have a Level 1 Snow Emergency around here. Hope this is the last of the snows for the year…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
I needed a way to extend the fence on the Shopsmith TS. Spent half a day in the big town, looking for an 6' to 8' 2×2x2 U channel…or a steel stud. Nothing at the 2 big box boxes, went to two machine shops, two metal dealers and a scrap yard. No luck. This morning, stepped into the shop and found exactly what I need, hanging on the clamp rack. An HF quality…no name brand, anyway…clamping saw guide. Haven't used it for years. I'm a happy camper. 
The afternoon wasn't a total waste, though. Picked up a dozen vertical toggle clamps at HF and a couple bottles of Del Bac. Can never have enough clamps, jigs or, good whiskey.


----------



## Handtooler

Gene, I'm happy for ya! Now put it to use and get busy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all.

Exactly no change of a snow day…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Had a nice lunch with Tim and Peggie at Maggiano's in Atlanta last weekend.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Had a nice lunch with Tim and Peggie at Maggiano s in Atlanta last weekend.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Thanks a million Stumpy, we enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Weather advisory here is for 50° and mostly sunny. Then warming up the next couple days.

At least you came home with something Gene. Awhile back I went to 2 box stores and 2 hardware stores and came home with nothing. Had to order online.


----------



## ssnvet

> Hi gang. Good day here. Lots of skiing. Some of it pretty extreme.
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds like fun Bill… I hope you have an avalanche beacon :^o


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well now. The parts for my truck showed up yesterday but the parts for the mower had to be reordered and won't be here until Friday at the earliest… So for the upcoming weekend I can haul off my junk but I can't cut the grass.

And the guy is coming Saturday to quote putting gutters on the house. You may have heard me say that the guy who built it did it for his sister. I think when they got near the end they ran out of money because the doors, windows, lights, and especially the siding they used were junk.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beutifamus day me and the dog played for about a hour in it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Giddy with excitement this morning. Going to the last department meeting.
> 
> Good morning Nubbers
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Skip it!!!!

LOL


----------



## mojapitt

I am in the position of being able to ask any question or make virtually any comment without fear now. It's kinda fun.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Shake it up a bit wear purple camo pants one day!!


----------



## bandit571

It be ugly outside..









Not a very nice day..unless your first name is Bill….

Managed to hide out in the shop, just long enough to get this glue up done










Raising a panel using handplanes is messy work..









Clamps and cauls are on..









Almost done with this project…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I am in the position of being able to ask any question or make virtually any comment without fear now. It s kinda fun.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am not there yet. But I have reached the point where I am not nearly as interested in talking people out of dumb ideas as I once was…. "Sure, what ever you want to do!"


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, you are a woodworker, so let the chips fall where they may. The truth is always better than diplomacy (except for when answering the wife's questions). 
Daffy-Dills, Bradford pears and Tulip Trees are in full bloom. Normally the Tulip Trees get hit by frost almost as soon as they bloom, so ya gotta be fast if you want to see them.
In the upper 50s today, but could have bad snowstorm at any time. Typical for March around here. And we get frost up until May.


----------



## Gene01

Turns out that fence extension wasn't necessary, after all. I built a 48" sled type table saw jointer jig and thought I'd need the extension to keep it moving straight. Feather boards did the trick. 
Works like a dream. 
Anyone need a 40 y.o. 6" Craftsman jointer?


----------



## mojapitt

> Turns out that fence extension wasn t necessary, after all. I built a 48" sled type table saw jointer jig and thought I d need the extension to keep it moving straight. Feather boards did the trick.
> Works like a dream.
> Anyone need a 40 y.o. Craftsman jointer?
> 
> - Gene Howe


You're only 40?


----------



## UncleBuck

> Turns out that fence extension wasn t necessary, after all. I built a 48" sled type table saw jointer jig and thought I d need the extension to keep it moving straight. Feather boards did the trick.
> Works like a dream.
> Anyone need a 40 y.o. 6" Craftsman jointer?
> 
> - Gene Howe


any pictures gene sounds like a patent


----------



## mojapitt

Waiting to hear how much fun Randy is having with his latest spring weather.


----------



## Gene01

> You re only 40?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wish.

Terry, it's the jig seen here. I just extended the length to 48", made the carrier wider and added more toggle clamps.


----------



## theoldfart

Randy is a few hours north of me and no snow here yet.


----------



## ssnvet

I think I'm going to convert my old Delta lunchbox planer into a 12" jointer… just because I can (and I often wish my planer was wider)


----------



## UncleBuck

thanks gene thats simple enough i made something similar for straight cutting with my skill saw without the clamps thanks again


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think I m going to convert my old Delta lunchbox planer into a 12" jointer… just because I can (and I often wish my planer was wider)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Sometimes called Garage Engineering. Will be interesting to see the end result.


----------



## bandit571

Of the two SSI checks the Boss was supposed to get today….only one showed up….not a happy camper..

I MIGHT slip back down to the shop later…have a few little things to get done….and check on that door glue up…

Did I say I hate installing hinges? Have to see what I have in the "Spares Box"


----------



## bandit571

Time for a nap….


----------



## bandit571

Some nap…went to the shop instead….out of the clamps ( and didn't fall apart..) and over for a test fit..









Found some hinges, too..









Needed a way to start the screws..









I even "clocked" them…









Almost needed an extra hand, but..









Even has a knob, and a hook & eye latch….


----------



## Gene01

> thanks gene thats simple enough i made something similar for straight cutting with my skill saw without the clamps thanks again
> 
> - UncleBuck


I use a home made track saw also, for boards as well as sheet goods. But, for straightening stuff shorter than 8" or jointing a number of boards in one session, the sled and TS will be more efficient. ...I think, anyway. Time will tell.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Turns out that fence extension wasn t necessary, after all. I built a 48" sled type table saw jointer jig and thought I d need the extension to keep it moving straight. Feather boards did the trick.
> Works like a dream.
> Anyone need a 40 y.o. 6" Craftsman jointer?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

If you are coming here this June I think I know a vet who would like it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## bandit571

Still thinking I need a nap…..


----------



## Gene01

Sorry, Arlin. We'll be just getting home from AK and getting rested up for Phyl's Family reunion in late June. However, it'll be here any time if he wants an AZ vacation.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love when folks leave a thumbs-down on a video and a comment that says "You talk to much!" when it's a TUTORIAL video! Someone just did that on my old video about how to cut rabbets with the table saw. In 9 minutes I show three ways to do it, and three different jigs- that's moving pretty fast, I'd say. And of course it's talking! It's a TUTORIAL! What were you expecting me to do? Mime? People are getting dumbed down by all these "watch me build a birdhouse" videos. They don't know what to do when they encounter a video that teaches an actual skill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Remember to breathe Stumpy, deep breath, in and out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent my day building drawers… well sorta, I repurposed the drawer boxes into new cabinets, I like it when I can cheat…..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, it's a no-win scenario. If you speak less someone will complain that you are not explaining it enough. You and Charles need to do your thing and let them change channels if they don't like it.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill is happy


----------



## firefighterontheside

This place is amazing. It's my new favorite.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill's luggage is going to be filled to the brim with that white stuff.


----------



## MadJester

Hey all! It finally started snowing here…some friends over on FB that don't live in town anymore asked for a video…thought you all might like a little walk through my town too…maybe next time will be up at the north end of Main St…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice day here, sunshine and warm. Got up in the mid 50's and just about got rid of all our snowpiles.

Stumpy I hope you keep talking in your tutorials. A lot easier to follow that way. Not sure what or if some people are thinking.

Looks like fun Bill !!

Finished a couple projects and started 10 more. Online sales are different. Without any extra advertising on our Etsy store we had a guy 2 weeks ago order a bootjack. Then another ordered one last week. Today a guy ordered 9 custom ones. Has been 3 yrs. since the last one and within two weeks I will have made 11. Next week it will be cribbage boards or something totally different.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Stumpy, it s a no-win scenario. If you speak less someone will complain that you are not explaining it enough. You and Charles need to do your thing and let them change channels if they don t like it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I agree, it is not like anyone forced them to watch. Have watched your video's and always come away with something interesting. Keep at it and the naysayers can start their own channel and do it perfect. At least in their minds anyway.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Spent my day building drawers… well sorta, I repurposed the drawer boxes into new cabinets, I like it when I can cheat…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


My old XO would call this making it up as you go along.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Stumpy, keep 'em flappin'!

Monte, say what you want, it's more fun that way.

Bandit, cabinet looks great. Figure in that wood is something special.

Bill, you're having too much fun.

WBB, those purple pants are awesome!

Everyone else, HI!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Waiting to hear how much fun Randy is having with his latest spring weather.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Today's high temp was about 32 degrees….
upper thirties for the next week….
The latest Nor'easter is skating just south & east of here….
NO SNOW is expected from it….
Sooooo looking forward to NO SNOW!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBB, those purple pants are awesome!
> 
> Everyone else, HI!
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Here is one for dear old mom. Because you must do two things when in a combat zone. Let Mom know you are okay, and have a clean pair of underwear in your cargo pocket. So when you get wounded and she comes to visit you the doctor can tell her "yes ma'am he had on clean underwear."


----------



## GaryC




----------



## boxcarmarty

What's wrong with a soup sammich???


----------



## Gene01

Gary…I resemble that remark.


----------



## mojapitt

Work brings on that state of confusion. Marty and Gene are free of those bonds.


----------



## mojapitt

8 working days left


----------



## Gene01

> Work brings on that state of confusion. Marty and Gene are free of those bonds.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, that just leaves us free to make bigger messes.


----------



## UncleBuck

> I love when folks leave a thumbs-down on a video and a comment that says "You talk to much!" when it s a TUTORIAL video! Someone just did that on my old video about how to cut rabbets with the table saw. In 9 minutes I show three ways to do it, and three different jigs- that s moving pretty fast, I d say. And of course it s talking! It s a TUTORIAL! What were you expecting me to do? Mime? People are getting dumbed down by all these "watch me build a birdhouse" videos. They don t know what to do when they encounter a video that teaches an actual skill.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


apparently you are not using your sexy voice lol


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Glued up one side of the second speaker box last night and completely dissected the Shop Vac…

Take a look at this pic of the motor and I think you can see that "one of these things is not like the other" and there in lies what I think is the problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. My legs hurt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that a brush that's not brushing?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy,

It goes with the territory , just how it is .
It does get aggravating , but you cant please all the people all the time , so don't worry about it. 
This is among one of the reasons I dont take Youtube serious . Who needs the BS
Forums have become the same for me, I have pretty much decided to not bother to respond, too many "know it all's" 
Who would argue with a fence post . 
Most of the early folks on here and other forums have also "bailed out ". 
Life is too short to let it bother you , lets go fishing !!


----------



## 000

> Stumpy,
> 
> , too many "know it all s"
> Who would argue with a fence post .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I am like that some days myself Gary.

Must have been a good day yesterday Bill if you feel it today.


----------



## DanKrager

My momma used to say "If you're going to play in traffic, you have to deal with the cars."

DanK

Edit: you get some interesting signatures when your fingers are not on the home position…. FsmlR or Cz<


----------



## mojapitt

The haters never quit. I used to think I would outlast them, now accepted that I won't. Don't want to waste the energy dealing with the ultra negative group.


----------



## ssnvet

> Is that a brush that's not brushing?
> - firefighterontheside


That's my guess as well…

I think something caused it to arc across the brush on the right side of the photo, and it has a charred, burned appearance.

I'm going to rig up a dowel with sand paper to match the 1.125" diameter of the commutator and attempt to resurface it. then I'll clean up the commutator and make sure the slots between the segments are clear of anything conductive.

Sadly… I've checked extensively and new brushes (or any other motor parts) are no longer available. This Shop Vac is > ~ 20 years old, but it was a very good one, with a stainless tank.

Spending $ on a replacement shop vac isn't in the cards right now (too many other projects) but I can't imagine not having one.


----------



## ssnvet

> The haters never quit. I used to think I would outlast them, now accepted that I won t. Don t want to waste the energy dealing with the ultra negative group.
> - Monte Pittman


I submit all of your observations as evidence in support of the doctrines of original sin and the total depravity of man.

Their mamas didn't make a special effort to teach these guys to be mean spirited, prideful and hurtful jerks… rather, it comes naturally to us all.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, who gave Martha Stewart my email? Like I need more garbage coming in.


----------



## ssnvet

> Ok, who gave Martha Stewart my email? Like I need more garbage coming in.
> - Monte Pittman


Though I like her choice of colors, I wouldn't advise acting on any of her stock picks.

:^p


----------



## bandit571

Instead of feeding the Trolls, just block them….

Had a very bad coughing "jag" yesterday…between that, and all the work with the planes…ribs are hurting bad, front and back…..don't even ask about having to cough right now…..OW!

Boss has errands to run today…..hour nap for my in the van. We got 3.5" of that white crap yesterday….been melting ever since. Hmm, about Lunch time..


----------



## 000

Since I feel this is regarding me, I just want to say. This is nothing about being a hater. 
I had difference of opinion, that's it. Why is being in disagreement with someone considered being a hater?

Is what it is, I get it.
I'll stay out of your all hair from now on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Stumpy,
> 
> It goes with the territory , just how it is .
> It does get aggravating , but you cant please all the people all the time , so don t worry about it.
> This is among one of the reasons I dont take Youtube serious . Who needs the BS
> Forums have become the same for me, I have pretty much decided to not bother to respond, too many "know it all s"
> Who would argue with a fence post .
> Most of the early folks on here and other forums have also "bailed out ".
> Life is too short to let it bother you , lets go fishing !!
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Charles, the only reason I stick around is I'm waitin' for you to invite me fishin'.....


----------



## ssnvet

as I tell my kids over and over (and no, they don't listen).... it's not necessarily what you say, as much as it is how you say it.

As for myself… I've long "suffered" from a severe case of critical spirit, complicated by perfectionism, so I've made it a personal goal to be kind to everyone all the time. Note that this is a goal… I'm not saying I've arrived at my destination.


----------



## rhybeka

Welp, so far there's been ups and downs just in the past two days. Found out the place that we get our door and baseboard trim from us no longer in business. So I'll be robbing from one of the partially done rooms to finish the wife's mantle.

The budget for our home Reno project was solidified and will basically just cover the kitchen. Unless we go the other way and do everything but the kitchen.hard decisions coming up. Also means figuring out what that means for me shop wise.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Marty,
If you like to fish, I'm your guy, got a small lake out in the wilds of West Va, only 5 acres, .. but its loaded with small mouth bass, native trout, and blue gill the size of your hand.. got a nice little Pond boat that's perfect, 
Monte will be here by May, but June and July are the best, Come on out and we will go. . 
Love to have you. 
Anyone else as well .

Bluegill and trout are the best eating in my opinion .


----------



## mojapitt

Jbay, it has nothing to do with you. I know who Charles is talking about, and it's not you either.

Marty, my wife loves to fish far more than me. She'll probably be fishing with Charles and I will be sanding boards.


----------



## DanKrager

rhybeka, kitchen updates have the most resale value. I like to take care of my food source, too! 

DanK


----------



## 000

> Jbay, it has nothing to do with you. I know who Charles is talking about, and it s not you either.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No Monte, it does. Thanks anyway.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Wow.. went last week to have a CT scan and xrays of my shoulder in preparation for the shoulder replacement surgery 
They just called the x rays were not clear , so i have to go back tomorrow, OMG 
They put a tennis ball thing under my shoulder to "open" the joint " .. couldnt use my arm for 3 days .
Hope they can at least put the joint back.. 
just dawned on me, Monte will be working at the same hospital where they will be doing my surgery , Maybe he can sneak me some of Leanas (sp) cooking in . LOL


----------



## CharlesNeil

jbay … come go fishing .. be alot of fun ..

BTW ..if you have an ax to grind with me, this is not the place, here ya go

Cell… 540-271 7019
Email [email protected]

feel free


----------



## Festus56

> just dawned on me, Monte will be working at the same hospital where they will be doing my surgery , Maybe he can sneak me some of Leanas (sp) cooking in . LOL
> 
> - CharlesNeil


With a little luck maybe they will hire her to work in the hospital kitchen Charles


----------



## mojapitt

She goes to Russia for a month after we get there. I will be a bachelor in a strange town.


----------



## mojapitt

She may check out the cafeteria there, but she's hoping for one of the restaurants locally that actually prepares their food.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hopefully the weather starts getting spring like so I(more like father inlaw) can go slay some bluegill and crappies. We use them for the yearly poker/fish fry the inlaws throw every year. Usually go through a 150 fillets and 10lbs of frog leg and about the same amount of potatoes turned into curly fries. Its a fun night. If anyone wants to stop by for it let me know and I can give out the details.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

No offense intended, but if your cooking, Ill stick with the hospital food, which is actually pretty good, or ill have my wife and the girls bring something

Im only in over night, doubt i starve .. ,


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte 
My wife is a really good cook, as well as the Girls here.. we will have you out .. just good old country cooking ..

if ya look i havent gone "hongry" 
LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

> She goes to Russia for a month after we get there. I will be a bachelor in a strange town.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That means there will still be some good fish in the pond when I git there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sometimes ya just gotta stop and do somethin' for the wife… If ya can git the dog ta move…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Under the heading of, you occasionally get a good deal on Craig's List, I found a Delta 14-641 mortising machine, 2 years old, $200.00. Saves $150 from the Big Orange price. And the guy is working crazy hours so he agreed to hold it till Sunday. Works for me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sorry, Arlin. We ll be just getting home from AK and getting rested up for Phyl s Family reunion in late June. However, it ll be here any time if he wants an AZ vacation.
> 
> - Gene Howe


*Gene*

I will tell him but like me he does not travel to much but we will see anyway.



> I love when folks leave a thumbs-down on a video and a comment that says "You talk to much!" when it s a TUTORIAL video! Someone just did that on my old video about how to cut rabbets with the table saw. In 9 minutes I show three ways to do it, and three different jigs- that s moving pretty fast, I d say. And of course it s talking! It s a TUTORIAL! What were you expecting me to do? Mime? People are getting dumbed down by all these "watch me build a birdhouse" videos. They don t know what to do when they encounter a video that teaches an actual skill.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


*Stumpy*

Do not worry. It is the same people who eat soap pods or take a dare to jump with the crocks or other reptiles. I really can not believe how dumbed down the young deliquesce are anymore and it looks like it is on purpose to.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Stumpy,
> 
> , too many "know it all s"
> Who would argue with a fence post .
> 
> - CharlesNeil
> 
> Sorry you feel that way.
> 
> - jbay


This is the second or third time I seen you do this and I am just wondering why you think Monte and Charles are picking on you? Did you make the comment? If yes say "I did it dumb" or "I was wrong" or "I had a bad day" and let it go!!


----------



## diverlloyd

> Do not worry. It is the same people who eat soap pods or take a dare to jump with the crocks or other reptiles. I really can not believe how dumbed down the young deliquesce are anymore and it looks like it is on purpose to.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Culling the herd Arlin.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Marty,
> If you like to fish, I m your guy, got a small lake out in the wilds of West Va, only 5 acres, .. but its loaded with small mouth bass, native trout, and blue gill the size of your hand.. got a nice little Pond boat that s perfect,
> Monte will be here by May, but June and July are the best, Come on out and we will go. .
> Love to have you.
> Anyone else as well .
> 
> Bluegill and trout are the best eating in my opinion .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


I have never fished for bass and growing up in the mountains of Colorado I am kind of sick of Trout but Bluegill would be wonderful. To bad I can not drive there.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, there's other modes of transportation. Marty isn't working, he can run over and git ya.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ done running for the moment -debating on shop time. I still have a ZCI and a shark guard splitter to install.

@Dan yes, it will bring value, it's just a matter of the budget being just enough to hopefully cover only the kitchen and there are other things we'd like to do…so it's a matter of deciding priority and what can be done by us (well really me and possibly my dad) and how far the money can stretch. Frustrating is all. grateful the equity is there and we can take advantage of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Been feeling achy all day. Assumed it was from planing lumber last night. I have come to the conclusion that I feel crappy because I actually just feel crappy. 5 days off. This needs to go away.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I apologize 
The last thing i wanted was to compromise this thread
Let's please move. Forward.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I apologize 
The last thing i wanted was to compromise this thread
Let's please move. Forward.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Home early. Ice on shoulder
Watching 
.beat bobby flay
Fried grasshopper and anchovie egg rolls
Think ill skip dinner 
Omg


----------



## mojapitt

You're repeating yourself Charles. Might want them to check that with shoulder.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Home early. Ice on shoulder
Watching 
.beat bobby flay
Fried grasshopper and anchovie egg rolls
Think ill skip dinner 
Omg


----------



## mojapitt

Fried grasshopper? Ick


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte 
My phone does it ftom time to time on a big file like this..sorry


----------



## DIYaholic

Charles,
Repeating yourself is fine….
ANYTHING you have to say….
Is worth repeating!!!

Now then, Marty on the other hand….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you got sales on snowblowers yet?


----------



## rhybeka

EW! What normal person would eat that??

Getting the splitter installed correctly I think. 









THEN onwards to the zci


----------



## mojapitt

Where's Dean? I need a drink.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Where s Dean? I need a drink.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Still here, Monte.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Went for a nice, long walk with the missus this evening. Looks like spring is on it's way.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Charles,
> ANYTHING you have to say….
> Is worth repeating!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'll drink to that!


----------



## bandit571

Too nice a day to sit around the house..so…off we went…came back home with two GrandBRATS, and two chisels that need handles….Maybe after the cupboard is done, I can rehab them.

Had just enough time after lunch, to cobble out the parts for the skinny drawer. Need to do a bit of cutting, to get them into a drawer-like shape…maybe tomorrow, eh?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Phone wants to post a 3rd time…
Sorry


----------



## bandit571

Pictures?









Spent $5 on these two…things









Back to back, shorty one has a better design….keep my knuckles fro dragging on the work ( on the ground is a different matter)
Need to get rid of the mushroom, and a wooden plug inside it. Then find a pair of handles…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, there s other modes of transportation. Marty isn t working, he can run over and git ya.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


*Monte*

Yah but I do not travel to well and I am a back seat driver now for the last 8 years. Kind of fun now that I can do this to my wife who did it to me for years Lol 



> Phone wants to post a 3rd time…
> Sorry
> 
> - CharlesNeil


*Charles*

You can say that twice or three times. 



> Pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent $5 on these two…things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to back, shorty one has a better design….keep my knuckles fro dragging on the work ( on the ground is a different matter)
> Need to get rid of the mushroom, and a wooden plug inside it. Then find a pair of handles…
> 
> - bandit571


*Bandit*

The off centered one looks a lot like a slick with a missing handle


----------



## bandit571

The off-centered one is just 1" wide…might be more of a paring chisel…Logo on the socket is readable

MFD By UNION Hardware Company , Torrington CONN, USA.

Have no idea about the 3/4" wide one..yet.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I love when folks leave a thumbs-down on a video and a comment that says "You talk to much!" when it s a TUTORIAL video! Someone just did that on my old video about how to cut rabbets with the table saw. In 9 minutes I show three ways to do it, and three different jigs- that s moving pretty fast, I d say. And of course it s talking! It s a TUTORIAL! What were you expecting me to do? Mime? People are getting dumbed down by all these "watch me build a birdhouse" videos. They don t know what to do when they encounter a video that teaches an actual skill.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Leave them a reply like this one…


----------



## boxcarmarty

What did Charles say??? I think I missed it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What did Randy say??? I think I ignored it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, you need to come over here and go thru my scrap iron pile and tell me what's worth keeping and what's not so I can clean shop…..


----------



## mojapitt

> bandit, you need to come over here and go thru my scrap iron pile and tell me what s worth keeping and what s not so I can clean shop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, it's all worth something to someone


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> bandit, you need to come over here and go thru my scrap iron pile and tell me what s worth keeping and what s not so I can clean shop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Keep it all, may need it someday. Solution to problem: Build a bigger shop!!

LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a crazy day of heavy wet snow. I got soaked and skiied in a lot of deep snow. Awesome.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't you have room at new property to build a big shop/storage building Marty? Certainly don't need that much room for a house.


----------



## mojapitt

When do you go home Bill?


----------



## mudflap4869

Got up to 76 today. Forecast 58 for in the morning. Spring has sprung. Now watch there be a blizzard in the next couple of days.
Yo! If somebody don't like me, its their loss, and I wont miss a minutes sleep over it. Life is just to short to worry about unimportant people.


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, you're too busy fighting off nurses to worry about everyone else.


----------



## ssnvet

The Shop Vac is back!
Resurfacing the damaged brush did the trick










Celebrating with a cold one…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will go home on Saturday.


----------



## DanKrager

It heartening to see good repair work, Maniac.

DanK


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got all the way up to 55° today and mostly sunshine.

Good deal Matt. Hate to have to replace a favorite tool.

Got a good start on the order for 9 bootjacks. Usually I make one of a kind projects so kinda busy work to make that many of each piece.


----------



## CFrye

Little bit of shop time today, YAY!. I didn't realize, until I started cutting out the pattern, how small it was. Scrollsaw stuff can be tiny. I'll let y'all know if it turns out.


----------



## bandit571

Have had a scrollsaw for several years now….never really found much use for it…..might just put it away and use the space for something I DO use….









13" tilting table, by Craftsman….anyone want it?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nice job Matt. I had a Shop Vac that just ate the motor bushings for lunch and the motor wouldn't turn in the installed position. It ended up as dumpster fodder. It's a shame too because the bucket and motor housing was fine. The motors on the new units are just junk. Completely serviceable.

I've got another one in the garage that is dead too. I picked it up for free off Craig's List and knew it was on it's way out. It died in a screaming smokey stinky fit. Same situation with the motor, just ate the bushings for lunch. The cost of another motor assembly, you can't get just the motor, is almost as much as getting another vacuum.

We picked up a new vacuum when we moved into the new house knowing we were going to be doing a fair amount of work. I spent some time and built a bucket separator for it. Seems to do the job pretty well, the filter doesn't clog as much and the vacuum bucket stays pretty empty.

It seems like the desire for low prices has driven the quality and longevity down. You'd think that the price of the replacement motor would be equally inexpensive… Oh well.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all. Couldn't sleep - think I'm hungry or something.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Don t you have room at new property to build a big shop/storage building Marty? Certainly don t need that much room for a house.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We can run that idea by Debbie when ya git here…..


----------



## mudflap4869

No sleep last night. Lower back giving me trouble again. I worked in the shop most of the afternoon and did to much, straining it. TOBA bought a new dishwasher and demanded a new cabinet for it to sit on, thus the strain. Half way completed before I had to stagger to my recliner.
Going to see the pretty little "Dot" Indian doctor today. Sharp pain in my right eye has cropped up lately, and is causing bad language to be produced. Woke me up in the middle of the night and felt like someone had stuck a sharp instrument half way through my head. Pain meds only reduce it for a short time. Somethings gotta give.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning Nubbers. Well, which pile of paperwork shall I start with today… the one I hate dealing with or the one I despise dealing with.


----------



## mojapitt

> Good morning Nubbers. Well, which pile of paperwork shall I start with today… the one I hate dealing with or the one I despise dealing with.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


That sounds like a Monday decision, not a Friday decision.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…it IS Friday, isn't it?

Carry on, I'll be in the area all day..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Good morning Nubbers. Well, which pile of paperwork shall I start with today… the one I hate dealing with or the one I despise dealing with.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> That sounds like a Monday decision, not a Friday decision.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monday, Friday, and, unfortunately, every day in between.

I just keep reminding myself… just 33 more house payments and they can all KMA.


----------



## rhybeka

The other wimmin at the table are talking paper crafting… came out I eat at the der dutchman breakfast buffet.

SO tasked me with trying to do an over the shoulder shot to show techniques being demo'd. Was thinking about using my cell phone for this shot but I don't know how to rig it without obscuring the view.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Never got below freezing last night. Still 39° now and up to the 50's later. 20% chance of rain showers they say.

Back to the shop. Have plenty to do. Better keep at it.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Xrays done..definate pucker factor moment…wow


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Xrays done..definate pucker factor moment…wow
> 
> - CharlesNeil


You kissed the doctor?


----------



## CharlesNeil

might lower Stumpy.. 
They have to put a ball in my arm pit and "open " the joint .

this is "take 2"... last time , standing on my tip toe's wasnt a good thing .. lol


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm trying to order some embroidered hats from a new company. I sent them my logo, and their graphic designers are supposed to make a proof for me to approve. The first attempt was all with dark thread, so I asked if they could use a flesh tone for the face and hands. That's what I have on my old hats. No problem, right. THis is the proof they sent back…










So, some professional graphic designer over there must have thought THAT looked good??? Seriously? I look like I was dipped in paint! I meant to FILL IN the face and hands, not to change the outline color on half the image.

What does Charles always say about fixing stupid?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte ,
I have a finishing class April 19, 20 and 21
if your off work , could use some help , this is 3 days before my surgery .. any other Stumpys , come tag along .


----------



## CharlesNeil

Jim, that logo , .. OMG … uh.. not no but [email protected]$$ no.


----------



## mojapitt

Mr Hamilton, uh let's go with um….......

Yuk, no, ick, not gonna happen Bozo, your trained monkey did that didn't he?, How about we go with an adult version, wait till these get donated to 3rd world countries,

just for a few replies


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, the 16th and 17th I am in orientation (2 days of heavy coffee consumption). I am not sure what schedule is the rest of the week, but I will check.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The first attempt was all with dark thread, so I asked if they could use a flesh tone for the face and hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Better watch out or the PC police will get you. Crayola calls that color Caucasian now.
> 
> What does Charles always say about fixing stupid?
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what he says…but here is my theory…
Click to expand...


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho and happy Friday…


----------



## bandit571

On a (hopefully ) brighter note….









Last drawer is done, cleats installed, stain is applied…=PIP!









Foot pads nailed into place..









Large drawer..









Door, and the small drawer..









Waiting on the Golden Oak stain to dry ( and stop stinking the place up, and me) before a couple coats of Amber shellac go on…


----------



## Festus56

That is some pretty grain there Bandit !!


----------



## Gene01

Nearly done. It's a beauty, too. She's gonna like it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy try this company it's local for me and they do great work. I still have welding t shirt from 99 that are still in good condition.

http://www.sampanscreenprint.com/custom-clothing/hats-and-ball-caps


----------



## mojapitt

Some people have a lot of nerve. Guy showed up and wanted me to sell him all my red cedar for twice what I would have charged for it. Practically forced me to sell.


----------



## Festus56

Monte if you were not a wood hoarder it would be easier to part with it. LOL


----------



## Gene01

Your just too easy, Monte. Shoulda held out a little longer.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Nice score Monte


----------



## ssnvet

QT… I'm outa here :^)


----------



## KelvinGrove

Sitting in a Food Lion parking lot…. One with lots of security cameras, waiting on the guy with my morticer. Pictures to follow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> bandit, you need to come over here and go thru my scrap iron pile and tell me what s worth keeping and what s not so I can clean shop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty, it s all worth something to someone
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yep. I want to start using my Mini Mill and Craftsman metal lathe and will need Lots of scrap to practice on. lol

For some reason I am not able to see everyones pictures the last two days.


----------



## Gene01

> Sitting in a Food Lion parking lot…. One with lots of security cameras, waiting on the guy with my morticer. Pictures to follow.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Tim, they're watching for black market morticers.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Sitting in a Food Lion parking lot…. One with lots of security cameras, waiting on the guy with my morticer. Pictures to follow.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Tim, they re watching for black market morticers.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I thought that was handbags???


----------



## Gene01

> Sitting in a Food Lion parking lot…. One with lots of security cameras, waiting on the guy with my morticer. Pictures to follow.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Tim, they re watching for black market morticers.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> I thought that was handbags???
> 
> - KelvinGrove


They've branched out. Next, it'll be designer gloves and CNCs.


----------



## ssnvet

How much Tequila should I put in my Margarita ?


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, depends on what kind of day you had.

Where's Dean?


----------



## ssnvet

3 oz. x2

I feel no pain

:^)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Where s Dean?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm still here, Monte!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Skiing is done. I'm ready to go back home. I have bookcases to build and lumber to mill.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, the new (pre-owned) morticer is home. A few minutes with an air hose, brush, and WD-40 can and it cuts a square mortice just like the ones on YouTube. The plastic knob for the hold down is broken but based on reviews I expected that. All 4 chisels came with it and it looks like only the 3/8 has ever been used and it still cut into white oak no problem. For less than half price and picked up 10 minutes from home. I am happy.

And in the "Well Carp department.

The wife stopped by the garage and paid the bill on our 24 year old pickup. Towing, new battery, clean out fuel tanks and install new fuel rack, $425. And I tracked down the fuel rack and paid $130 to get it here from Oregon.

After I got home we went to pick it up and it wouldn't start. I am hoping they just didn't put gas in it.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like you had a good week Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Picked a pair of old chisels yesterday..









Not the prettiest things…









Yes, they are supposed to be bent like that….but NOT that mushroom thingy…
One was just wire brushed clean…Mushroom took a little longer…and I lost a bit of skin off a knuckle, too…









Same chisels…found a couple handles ( no lathe, right now..) found some names stamped on them, UNion Hardware Co. is the 1" wide one..skinny 3/4" is a T.H. Witherby. $5 for the pair….not too bad a day.


----------



## mojapitt

Too bad Bandit that you and Beka aren't closer. I gots lots of tools and stuff you could have. Bunch going out next week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Sounds like you had a good week Bill.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You bet I did. My shoulder is killing me, my knee has fluid on it and my back hurts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Some people have a lot of nerve. Guy showed up and wanted me to sell him all my red cedar for twice what I would have charged for it. Practically forced me to sell.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was prepared to offer you 12 cents on the dollar and have you deliver it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How much Tequila should I put in my Margarita ?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


All of it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> bandit, you need to come over here and go thru my scrap iron pile and tell me what s worth keeping and what s not so I can clean shop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty, it s all worth something to someone
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Yep. I want to start using my Mini Mill and Craftsman metal lathe and will need Lots of scrap to practice on. lol
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin, by scrap iron I meant Stanley's and Bailey's and whatever else is taking up space out there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We did some pretty extreme skiing this week. This run is called Pakalolo and we did it 3 times. You ski thru the narrow slot in the cliff and then down. On the last run Franklin went first and then me. Then came Andrew. I was just below the top red dot when I heard somebody yell at me to get out of the way. As I looked up I saw Andrew sliding toward me and I just got out of the way or he would have taken me out. Andrew proceeded to fall all the way to the lower red dot from the top red dot, at least 800 feet. Amazingly he only sprained his elbow.


----------



## mojapitt

I am afraid I would still be laying there if I fell that far.


----------



## bandit571

At least there wasn't any trees in the way….
Marty: Sue and I will be over there come June….you may not have any left when we leave….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, i'd be sitting in the lodge with a hot coffee and a double shot of Bailey's…..


----------



## mojapitt

My wife informed me that our mattress is not going to Virginia. I am buying a new one when we get there.


----------



## mojapitt

> Bill, i d be sitting in the lodge with a hot coffee and a double shot of Bailey s…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


And possibly dirty underwear


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I am afraid I would still be laying there if I fell that far.
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> Bill, i d be sitting in the lodge with a hot coffee and a double shot of Bailey s…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


For a split second I thought about trying to stop him, but then thought he would take me with him. At no time was I worried that he would sprain his elbow. I was worried about much worse. He has video from the whole thing on his Go Pro Camera and will post it on YouTube. I will share when he does it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day here. Got warm and sunshine. Felt good what little I was out of the shop.

No Friday Date Night tonight. We have a 2yr. old to keep track of. Her mother is on a business trip in Europe and dad is doing night shift. Re-scheduled for Sunday now. Was going to take both girls out but we don't have a car seat. It is at their house for some reason


----------



## CFrye

Bill, glad Andrew was not seriously injured. Sounds horrifying to watch in person! You seem to be in worse condition, if all he has is a sprained elbow.

Tim, congrats on the new (to you) toy! Does your truck have two fuel tanks? Mudflap can explain why I ask.

Bandit, you really showcased the grain in that cabinet!!

I played with the angle grinder, the band saw and belt sander today. I made a stick!! WooHoo!










It's a prototype for a shoe horn. I got elastic laces for some of my shoes and needed one, so I made it. Works, too  Overall, the length is good. The tip is too thin and cracked during beta testing. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, yer snow was dropped off here, can ya come and git it???


----------



## Gene01

Matt, don't let it spill over, just use a bigger glass.

Bill, sounds like a great trip. For the next few days…weeks?...you and your buddy will have reminders of the fun you had…every time you move.

Monte, you guys will appreciate a new mattress after the moving is done. Get a good one, though.

Candy, drawing a new one won't help it to not split.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sun this morning. Was supposed to rain but not looking like it yet.

Looks fun Bill. A little pain will remind you just how much fun it was.

Where did Matt go? Must have figured out how much tequila to make a good drink.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, sounds like quite the good fortune selling the cedar. I still have a log pile that I need to mill, give away, sell, burn or trash. While I'd love to mill it, I'd probably have to pay someone as many of the logs are too big for me to manhandle on my bandsaw and then I'd have to move the lumber with no definitive plan as to what I would use it for. Decisions decisions.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> bandit, you need to come over here and go thru my scrap iron pile and tell me what s worth keeping and what s not so I can clean shop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty, it s all worth something to someone
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Wait… Scrap iron pile? Are we supposed to have a scrap iron pile? I don't have as what you would call a "pile". Just some old blades, bed rails, pieces of channel and stuff. Not really a "pile". Does that count?


----------



## mojapitt

This is what happens when your wife decides that she does want a "couple" gift boxes for friends.


----------



## ssnvet

Progress on speakers…



















Thinking of finishing the sides and top with Danish oil, like my router table cab










And then finishing the front plate darker.

Any thoughts or opinions welcome


----------



## Gene01

Matt, my thoughts are that those speakers are way to nice for my shop. Great job on them.


----------



## ssnvet

Face attached to #1


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you should buy the "purple brand mattress". Then let us know how it is. I've been looking at getting a new mattress since we bought the one we have now.


----------



## mojapitt

I have determined the key to selling wood is for the wife to come along and look also. A lot has been sold that the husband wasn't planning on.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean gets spam for breakfast


----------



## ssnvet

I do believe that there's a fungus among us…

of the spamming variety :^(


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, your work is awesome


----------



## diverlloyd

That's the stick to the ribs spam.


----------



## CharlesNeil

review the above spammer and any threads he has posted on .. do not open 
its a bad virus .. alert everyone, 
I never clicked on any post , just happened to look at a post he had spammed ..

tried to post a warning using his name shut me down …


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I have determined the key to selling wood is for the wife to come along and look also. A lot has been sold that the husband wasn t planning on.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hmmm. That would imply that the key to increasing my materials budget is to take the Empress of the Galaxy to the sawmill for date night.


----------



## CharlesNeil

he's gone .. and my puter caught him , thankfully 
Good job Cricket .


----------



## Festus56

Wait ... what? I missed out on spam again. You folks are on that stuff quick !!


----------



## CharlesNeil

OMG 
Some guy on the main forum, wants to use , mineral oil and polyacrylic over that and stain with red wine .
Ill just watch … should be interesting .. its title is "stains"


----------



## CharlesNeil

Matt , nice box


----------



## ArlinEastman

> bandit, you need to come over here and go thru my scrap iron pile and tell me what s worth keeping and what s not so I can clean shop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty, it s all worth something to someone
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Yep. I want to start using my Mini Mill and Craftsman metal lathe and will need Lots of scrap to practice on. lol
> 
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> Arlin, by scrap iron I meant Stanley s and Bailey s and whatever else is taking up space out there…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


O OK

Do you have a #2 or a #45 you want to sell? I think the #2 would be great for my Grandson and the #45 for me.


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, 3 squared x2 should prove adequate.
Tim, bent nails do not count as scrap iron. But just about any other metal works. Every shop owner has a pile hidden somewhere.
2 afternoons in the shop and I am dang near kilt. Sore as a boil. But gotta go and try to finish the cabinet so the BOB can put some kind of finish on it. Birch with Pine trim. Pictures? Maybe someday.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> *Bill, glad Andrew was not seriously injured*. Sounds horrifying to watch in person! You seem to be in worse condition, if all he has is a sprained elbow.
> 
> Tim, congrats on the new (to you) toy! Does your truck have two fuel tanks? Mudflap can explain why I ask.
> 
> Bandit, you really showcased the grain in that cabinet!!
> 
> I played with the angle grinder, the band saw and belt sander today. I made a stick!! WooHoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a prototype for a shoe horn. I got elastic laces for some of my shoes and needed one, so I made it. Works, too  Overall, the length is good. The tip is too thin and cracked during beta testing. Back to the drawing board!
> 
> - CFrye


O what a relief….. I thought you were going to use it on Jim. snicker snicker

*Bill*

What Candy said which I high lighted above. I lived in the mountains of Colorado at 8800 feet and I skied everywhere in all the slopes including the 300' one we made at our house. All I can say is kids bounce like the abomablie snow man. Spelling is wrong

*Monte*

Nice work in the boxes and pleasing the wife. On the mattress my wife and I have the sleep by number with the adjustable frame which raises the feet or head or both up. I really can not think about not having it since it is SOOOOOO nice and I highly recommend it.

*Matt*

I think you need 10 more clamps on that speaker. chortle chortle


----------



## mojapitt

How come on nice warm days your body wants to take a nap?


----------



## ssnvet

Decided to cut a reveal.

Like?


----------



## Festus56

Nice Matt !! Way fancy speaker box.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> bandit, you need to come over here and go thru my scrap iron pile and tell me what s worth keeping and what s not so I can clean shop…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty, it s all worth something to someone
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Yep. I want to start using my Mini Mill and Craftsman metal lathe and will need Lots of scrap to practice on. lol
> 
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> Arlin, by scrap iron I meant Stanley s and Bailey s and whatever else is taking up space out there…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> O OK
> 
> Do you have a #2 or a #45 you want to sell? I think the #2 would be great for my Grandson and the #45 for me.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I have them but they're not fer sale…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sitting in Vancouver airport. It's like a mall.

Yes I will never forget the trip. 
Andrew is 46 and an airline pilot. He told his wife he hurt his elbow, but don't worry I can still fly a plane.

Matt, I like the reveal. It's a nice detail.


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, glad to hear your son's ok. i took a fall skiing in January and still having issues from the concussion.

BTW those moguls look intimidating!


----------



## ssnvet

Dark Walnut gel stain on the front. Cherry tinted Danish oil on the rest.

I'll take a 000 brush and fill in the reveal with black stain.










Off to Home Depot to get black screws to mount the speakers.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill … Though I haven't been on Skis in over 20 years, I envy your skiing skills and trips.


----------



## mojapitt

Better pictures later, but they got lids.


----------



## mojapitt

They look great Matt


----------



## KelvinGrove

Here we have Young Tom, the new supervisor in the Kelvingrove poultry dept. His daddy, Old Tom, fought and died protecting the flock.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Dark Walnut gel stain on the front. Cherry tinted Danish oil on the rest.
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, those speakers are really sweet. I do have a question, "cherry tinted danish oil". Is that a mix you do or bought that way? If a mix, what ratio. Really got me interested as I mix danish oil with polyurethane for a nice finish.


----------



## bandit571

Had bad issues last night…enough to go to the ER, and then into ICU….....big time A-Fibs

Just got back home..resting up now. Feeling like a pin cushion….Never really got any sleep…Might try to slap some shellac around..TOMORROW…


----------



## Gene01

Doesn't sound good, Steve. Did you come home with meds?


----------



## bandit571

Have to contact Cardio Doc Monday morning for a follow-up. Problem was meds were wrong….Meds I already have at home will be ok..until Monday.

When they ask "0-10 on the pain scale…" and I say 12….things aren't going well. Bloody'Ell when ya get old…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Had bad issues last night…enough to go to the ER, and then into ICU….....big time A-Fibs
> 
> - bandit571


Nothing to fool around with. Sorry ya had to go in but glad you had sense enough to do so.


----------



## mudflap4869

*GO AHEAD BANDIT, KILL YOUR DAMNED FOOL SELF BY GOING TO THE SHOP!* You need your ass kicked for trying to make the boss a widow.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Mudflap wants you to Rest Bandit.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, those speakers are really sweet. I do have a question, "cherry tinted danish oil". Is that a mix you do or bought that way? If a mix, what ratio. Really got me interested as I mix danish oil with polyurethane for a nice finish.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I buy it that way. I like the touch of rose in it


----------



## bandit571

Bandit needs a nap…Hospitals are the LAST place to get a good nights sleep…..Anyone mind if I nap until tomorrow morning….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, those speakers are going to look great! Have you got the speaker fabric/grills yet?

Monte, your boxes turned out very well, and I'm sure those who receive them will love 'em!


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I buy it that way. I like the touch of rose in it
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks buddy, never seen it. All I have seen is walnut tinted.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, what's the brand with the rose tint?


----------



## theoldfart

"Anyone mind if I nap until tomorrow morning…."

Not at all, I don't want to have to say I miss you. Rest up buddy.


----------



## mojapitt

I use the black walnut Danish Oil on American Elm. Looks great.


----------



## ssnvet

Oops


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, those speakers are going to look great! Have you got the speaker fabric/grills yet?
> - Mean_Dean


I've got the fabric and the pins, but I'm not sure if I'm going to make grills or not.



> Matt, what s the brand with the rose tint?
> - Gene Howe


Watco


----------



## mojapitt

I had a couple wood hawgs come through today. Another tomorrow. I expect to be out of wood tomorrow except for what I need to finish my few projects.


----------



## Festus56

They still forcing you to sell Monte? is the curly maple gone?


----------



## mojapitt

No, mother said too leave it in storage. But it's better to be done with it.

Some curly maple left.


----------



## KelvinGrove

So, back in the late 70's I spent some time at our Medic 121. When you work an area you get to know guys from the surrounding stations so I ran a number of calls with 11 house just up the road a ways.

Well, today that station (Pratt VFD) had a bad accident while responding to a call on the WV Turnpike. Two fire fighters killed and three more people hurt.

All the guys I knew there back in the day have retired but I wonder if it was the son or daughter of someone I knew.

And that is 5 LODDs in 3 days.


----------



## Festus56

That sucks Tim. In my 23 yrs. we never had a serious accident. Don't think they have had one in the last 12 yrs either. Pretty fortunate.

Might get back there before you leave Monte. Have to clean up the scrap pile that is left.


----------



## ssnvet

> I had a couple wood hawgs come through today. Another tomorrow. I expect to be out of wood tomorrow except for what I need to finish my few projects.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That didn't take long. I guess it takes one to know on.

:^o
:^)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had enough for today. Managed to get the upper top on my twin table saw cabinet all decked out and ready for laminate tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Nice saw cabinet. Wish I had enough room for one like that.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice saw cabinet. Wish I had enough room for one like that.
> 
> - Festus56


Thanks! Measures 68 inches wide and 44 inches deep. Current set up is 60 inches wide and 44 inches deep with only one saw. Doesn't seem like 8 extra inches is alot but when you go to actually move the thing it seems like it is alot larger. LOL


----------



## Gene01

Matt, is that the Red Mahogany?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I think this is it.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I think this is it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tim, I'm so sorry to hear about the accident. Like you say, sons and daughters tend to fill the shoes of their moms and dads.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made It to my driveway at about 1230 this am. Flights mostly uneventful, but a little turbulent in Denver and very foggy landing in St. Louis. Didn't see the ground until we were almost on it.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you are home safe Bill


----------



## jeffswildwood

> So, back in the late 70 s I spent some time at our Medic 121. When you work an area you get to know guys from the surrounding stations so I ran a number of calls with 11 house just up the road a ways.
> 
> Well, today that station (Pratt VFD) had a bad accident while responding to a call on the WV Turnpike. Two fire fighters killed and three more people hurt.
> 
> All the guys I knew there back in the day have retired but I wonder if it was the son or daughter of someone I knew.
> 
> And that is 5 LODDs in 3 days.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Kevin, this has been all over the local news today here. Very sad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

WBBN, I'm trying to understand yer saw cabinet, what kinda saw goes on it???


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad news about the first responders.

Good morning Marty. What's the agenda for the day?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning Marty. What s the agenda for the day?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Run some electrical and drywall work in the kitchen of our Indy house. Next up, remodel bedroom here at our Martysville house…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like fun.

I think that I finally got a house rented. Been a struggle long distance.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Our Indy house had the built-in counter stove top and Brady bunch style oven. I'm doin' away with those and installing a real stove…..


----------



## mojapitt

I kinda like the wall ovens, and Marsha on the Brady Bunch.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did Charles go check it out and test the bedroom with a nap???


----------



## mojapitt

Not yet. He's a workaholic ya know.

Rentals move quickly there. Tough doing video tour on Skype and getting anything locked down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I kinda like the wall ovens, and Marsha on the Brady Bunch.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


This wall oven was small, and I looked into replacing it a few years back when we had problems with it, they wanted over $2000 for a new one. One of the burners on the stovetop didn't work so it was time to update all of it. I've built new cabinets to do some rearranging and fill in the blanks…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Well, today that station (Pratt VFD) had a bad accident while responding to a call on the WV Turnpike. Two fire fighters killed and three more people hurt.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Just read the article… inherently dangerous business, my hats off in respect to all those who step up to the plate to do it. I'm guessing that those big trucks are a handful to control. Our local VFD had a guy drive their brand new pumper off the road last year. Totaled the truck, but he was OK.



> Gene, I think this is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's the stuff. I especially like it on Red Oak. I'm thinking of putting some wiping poly on over it, but it'll take a few days to dry.

Watched the 3 signs movie last night… kinda liked it, but the language was especially foul, and the ending was terrible. I must live in an especially polite community, as no one I know or work with talks that way… Even when I was in the Navy the language wasn't that bad.


----------



## mojapitt

I work in a shop of foul-mouthed old grumps. I spent 14 hours walking with the guys at new hospital, I never hear a foul word in 2 days. Pretty surprised.


----------



## Gene01

Tim, that's really sad. So sorry to hear that.

Thanks, Monte. Might have to give that a whirl. Glad you found a place to light. What's your plan for your present place?

Bill, glad you made it home safe and sound. Foggy landings make me nervous. I'm always edgy till I feel *both* of the gears hit the ground.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I live on the family farm. Have nothing to sell. We can just go. Makes it easier.


----------



## mojapitt

The last scrap pile burn has been started. Probably take most of the day. Snow tonight.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool, cloudy day here. Good day to play in the shop without wanting to be outside.

I like the colored Watco. Use the medium walnut quite often.

Welcome home Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Finally woke up from the nap….still sore….ribs and where the "Vampires" were active. Have to call the Cardio Doctor tomorrow, and check in with him. Then go to Columbus, OH area and see a brain Doctor…..hell when ya get old..

Plan today is to sit on my boney butt….as much as I can. Do as little as I can get away with, even less if they let me.

Was NOT a good day ..Friday, nor Saturday…









All this needs is the top coats, and hauled upstairs for pickup…..I think it can wait a few days…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning Nubbers,

Glad you made it home safe Bill.

And Bandit, I hope all works out well for ya.

Upper 40s here. Made it to the couch in front of the fire. It would be mean to make this guy move so I guess I am stuck here until he finishes his nap.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, I m trying to understand yer saw cabinet, what kinda saw goes on it???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Two Delta Contractors saws. Each hole in the top is where a saw goes. Sawdust falls down into drawer underneath. The notches behind each hole are for the lever mechanism that holds motor and gives belt tension. The lower side of cabinet is set that way to allow the motor to hang (giving tension) below the line of the upper table. Same as the stand they give you except I used the dead space for storage. Once I get the saws mounted I can make the 18 inch extension off the back of the saws. That finally gives me 45 inches front to back of the saw. Cannot go any further that is limit of room available in shop.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> It would be mean to make this guy move so I guess I am stuck here until he finishes his nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Like the old saying goes, *"if you want the best seat in the house, move the cat"*. I know, I have 6. Belle, Prancer, Dusty, Little Zoey (shop cat), chip and Little toughy April. Zoey comes running as soon as I go to my basement shop and stays with me the whole time.


----------



## Gene01

Used to have a short haired tom I called Jack Cat. He'd sit on the bench and watch me work. When I'd be sawing at the TS, he'd jump from the bench to my shoulder. Scared me the first time. I miss that guy. Coyotes ate him.


----------



## rhybeka

Looks like I will be switching gears and cleaning the basement finally. Ugh


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

One of several of my wife's cats that come in to take turns as Chief Inspector.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yea, that cat was actually piled up on my lap. He showed up as a stray and stayed. He is one of seven we have which are known collectively as the SCRAP Control Unit…. Squrill, ********************, Rat, and Possum. They also do moles as well and we don't have trouble with any pests.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gene coyote are really bad here where I live. They have even eat my neighbors sheep! I take mine outside for "supervised" meeeyout time. Between the coyotes, bobcats and the road, we lost many when we would just let them out on their own.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I had a couple wood hawgs come through today. Another tomorrow. I expect to be out of wood tomorrow except for what I need to finish my few projects.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wish I could have went to your house to get some of the blue pine.


----------



## Gene01

Unfortunately, we have some relatives and some visitors who are allergic to cats. Can't keep them in the house.


----------



## ssnvet

Decided to blacken in the reveal. Not sure if the reveal was a mistake or not now. Any thoughts?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Looks good to me. Taking a break while laminate glue dries. Pretty much going to be what I do this afternoon. 5 more pieces to go…...
LOL


----------



## ssnvet

Couldn't find black screws at Home Depot so I scrounged up an old rattle can and will attemp to make my own.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's good to be home.
Looks good Matt.
5 mile Boy Scout hike done.


----------



## mojapitt

I like it Matt


----------



## ssnvet

Do you think it's ok to put wipe on poly over Danish oil?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Matt, I think the reveal was a great idea at first and now with the darkening it'd even better!



> Do you think it s ok to put wipe on poly over Danish oil?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I have put brush on over danish oil with no problems but I think you have to wait at least 72 hours for the danish to dry. As always, do a test piece of scrap first.


----------



## ssnvet

The gel stain dried already, so I have one coat of wipe on poly on the front. Danish oil is still a bit sticky in some spots so I have them in front of a space heater.


----------



## mpsprunger

I enjoy your blog, I have built cabinets for many years, I was a maint engineer for 35 years but I love woodworking. I have worked the last two in a shop building vanities from reclaimed barn siding< I love it.


----------



## theoldfart

Matt, let the Danish oil dry for several days if you can. I use wipe on poly over Danish oil all the time, even did my windows with it!


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome mpsprunger. Pull up a whiskey barrel and tell us your story.


----------



## GaryC

Um….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Sprunger. You have come to the right place for advice…need it, ask for it, or not.


----------



## Gene01

My favorite finish is a 50/50 mix of poly and Watco, wiped on. Then, keep adding poly to the mix for each subsequent coat. It needs to dry only a few hours between coats, here in the desert.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Gary. What's new?


----------



## bandit571

Back from taking GrandBRAT Diva home…...shakes on the right side are back….might have to call me "Lefty" before too long…

Once things get figured out, and fixed…..I might get back to the VA stuff…


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My favorite finish is a 50/50 mix of poly and Watco, wiped on. Then, keep adding poly to the mix for each subsequent coat. It needs to dry only a few hours between coats, here in the desert.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, I experimented with that same mix and really like it. I brush on, wait about 10 min. then wipe off. How do you do it. Just wipe on and leave it? I like the idea of adding more poly each coat.


----------



## ssnvet

Second coat of wipe on applied to the front. Danish still not dry enough yet.

Fuzzy Naval for the Mrs. Bourbon for me :^)


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## bandit571

ZZZzzzzzzz….Huh? A Randy sighting? Must have been a UFO…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> WBBN, I m trying to understand yer saw cabinet, what kinda saw goes on it???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Two Delta Contractors saws. Each hole in the top is where a saw goes. Sawdust falls down into drawer underneath. The notches behind each hole are for the lever mechanism that holds motor and gives belt tension. The lower side of cabinet is set that way to allow the motor to hang (giving tension) below the line of the upper table. Same as the stand they give you except I used the dead space for storage. Once I get the saws mounted I can make the 18 inch extension off the back of the saws. That finally gives me 45 inches front to back of the saw. Cannot go any further that is limit of room available in shop.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Sweet…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty and Randy are in the house


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hey, Gary. What s new?
> 
> - Gene Howe


What's a Gary???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty and Randy are in the house
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What's a Randy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I ran some electrical today, (even trusted Debbie to turn off the breaker) Hung some drywall, and install some cabinets and a new stove… I even impressed myself…..


----------



## mojapitt

Trusted Debbie to shut off the breaker? Now that's love.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think somebody was lookin' over my shoulder on that one Monte…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I think somebody was lookin over my shoulder on that one Monte…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Probably the person who sold you life insurance


----------



## bandit571

Anyone good with a brush? Unable to apply the top coats right now….not allowed in the shop, hand is shaking too much to drink with ( that brain issue..) Would like to get the thing top coated, and out of the shop, so my Daughter can take it to her home…


----------



## mojapitt

If you drink Marty's private stash, your hand will quit shaking.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I won't go all Mudflap on you, but your daughter would prefer a healthy father and be a couple days longer with the project.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tomorrow I start on our bedroom, first thing is more electrical for a ceiling fan and a receptacle for a TV hookup, then open up the closet with some sliding doors. Finish up with some paint and refinishing hardwood floors… THEN!!! I'll build a dresser and night stands to match our bed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, do you prefer apple or cinnamon???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty build and sell custom bedroom sets. My most popular items.


----------



## mojapitt

Cinnamon? Throwing up cinnamon is never good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty build and sell custom bedroom sets. My most popular items.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That sounds great, all I need is customers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cinnamon? Throwing up cinnamon is never good.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well… Since you put it that way…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Tomorrow I start on our bedroom, first thing is more electrical for a ceiling fan and a receptacle for a TV hookup, then open up the closet with some sliding doors. Finish up with some paint and refinishing hardwood floors… THEN!!! I ll build a dresser and night stands to match our bed…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Man you get alot done in a day. What time do you get started in the morning?

LOL


----------



## Gene01

> My favorite finish is a 50/50 mix of poly and Watco, wiped on. Then, keep adding poly to the mix for each subsequent coat. It needs to dry only a few hours between coats, here in the desert.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Gene, I experimented with that same mix and really like it. I brush on, wait about 10 min. then wipe off. How do you do it. Just wipe on and leave it? I like the idea of adding more poly each coat.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Jeff, I use a folded rag from t shirt material and apply a very thin coat. I only wipe it off if it's too thick. I'm pretty careful to not get it on too thick. I use a Scotch pad lightly between coats, then wipe it down with a dry cloth. The final coat, usually the 4th, gets rubbed down with Liberon 0000 wool and Johnson's wax. I just finished a mesquite table this way and it came out really nice and smooth.


----------



## bandit571

May just have a Gin & Tonic and call it a day….will call the Cardio Doc in the morning….will see the Brain Doc Thursday…...might even drive on down and pester Beka when I get done….will see how things go.


----------



## mudflap4869

Tooo dang sore and cold to venture out of the house today. Got three projects glued up last night, now just needs sanding and finish. Not a lot of gumption to go out there by myself. I don't bounce when I fall down, and I am prone to do exactly that. It upsets the old battle ax when I do.


----------



## robscastle

I found some wood working skill builder its in Toyko with Murray Duke.










May be I should arrange a crate or six for bandit and mudflap that way he will have an excuse for falling down.

and, ...BTW …Battle ax? batttle ax you say …. have go got a death wish man!! I know candy is sweet but it may turn out to be lethal in your case!!

Take it easy both of you … and in case you were not aware we are all not getting any younger you know!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Gene, thanks buddy. I think I will try your method on my next build.


----------



## rhybeka

ok - learned my lesson about checking this site with my phone. Just don't do it. think I'm caught up!

@Marty I can make a road trip to you and bring it to Bandit if you want? As long as the weather is decent the drive isn't that bad  Or if it can wait until June the real pros can get it from you 

it's my last day of time off, tomorrow is back to the rat race….so I'll be pulling trim off of a doorway and baseboard trim from the wall to take to Whit's to work on her mantle. First I have to get the reveals routered in though and remember my sanding profiles since all of this moulding has already been stained and poly'd. /sigh/ Luckily everything is going to be the same color.


----------



## Gene01

You're more than welcome, Jeff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to rain 4-5 inches the next 2 days. How nice will that be?
I am back to bookcase building today.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning Nubbers.

Is it Friday yet?



> Supposed to rain 4-5 inches the next 2 days. How nice will that be?
> I am back to bookcase building today.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


About like that here too Bill. Up to 5 inches by Friday. I still don't have my mower back. Between the rain and the delay It will take me two cuttings in a week to catch up.

I have so dang much to do and just having trouble finding the motivation to do any of it. Not sure what is going on with that. Sitting on the couch yesterday at 5:00 and went sound asleep. The Empress point out that I have had that happen a lot lately.


----------



## mojapitt

2-4 inches of snow today. We've already passed the 2" Mark.

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## MontanaBob

Monte… You can keep all that snow…. I can actually see the dirt where the garden is…. It just needs to be plowed up and made ready for planting….. Last year at this time I had the potatoes, carrots, and radishes in. Planted them on the first of March. Was digging spuds in July… 10 percent chance of rain today….


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday…. dah-da-dum-bah….

Figuring out how to spec. out compact air cylinders for the custom machine build we're doing and like everything else on these builds, there's only a couple thousand options to sift through. Ugh!

Finally got the car my daughter totaled hauled to the salvage yard and now guess what? We can't find the title!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## bandit571

Family Doctor's office just called…..There is a Thyroid issue going on ( another shoe just dropped?) Waiting on a call back from the Heart Doctor's office to see when I go there…..that makes THREE appointment in the next week..

Beka: IF you do go to Marty's, would you mind a hitch-hiker?

Shaky hand is better, today…..will see how the day goes…


----------



## mojapitt

I have accomplished pretty much nothing today. I think that a nap is needed.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Cinnamon? Throwing up cinnamon is never good.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Neither is yacking up DayQuil…


----------



## mojapitt

We now have about 5" of our expected 2-4" of snow


----------



## Festus56

A Good Late Morning All,

A nice 42° day here with sunshine. Maybe get to 50° later. Slight chance of rain they say.

Another busy day in the shop. Try to get caught up so I can clean up the top 6" of dust so I can move. Getting deep.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> We now have about 5" of our expected 2-4" of snow
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Blamed over achievers anyway…always trying to make us look bad.


----------



## ArlinEastman

All it has been doing here is raining the last 3 days


----------



## bandit571

May get yelled at, again….but, I am not one to just sit around on my ass all the time….There is a coat of Amber shellac on the Cabinet , right now. Heavy Lifting consisted of a 2" wide brush with a bit of shellac in it…outsides are done. This thing stands, from floor to the top, at 77-1/4" tall….

was unable to give the very top of the case a coat of shellac,,,,not enough room, and I can't reach that far…

Have almost a full quart of Gloss Poly I can apply after the shellac has had a while to air out.

Cardio appointment is tomorrow


Code:


 1600 hrs.....Then a trip to Columbus, OH Thursday

 1430…..then a trip to Ft. Loramie, OH 2 APR 18 @ 1430hrs…..Somewhere in there, I can wield a paint brush filled with Poly Gloss…

Might try to get a few photos…later….


----------



## mojapitt

Today I filled my reply and counter suit for expenses today on small claims against me. So we'll see how serious she wants to get.


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, I guess it's all in how you look at it.


----------



## mojapitt

It stopped snowing and is now melting in mass. As they predicted Tim.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte shes going to sound pretty incompetent with "we bought a indoor table from this guy and left it out in the elements , and its his fault for making indoor furniture that cant be kept outside for a year."


----------



## mojapitt

Her argument is that I didn't tell them not to leave it out there.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone here use K-cup brewers? How do you like them?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My Kuerig has made me a coffee snob. I drink more coffee now than before with a traditional pot brewer. I use the DIY insert and not the pods. I get my beans whole and grind them myself. Big fan of Deathwish coffee, Cafe Vita, and Black Rifle Coffee Company.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Her argument is that I didn t tell them not to leave it out there.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte that is one of the dumbest things i have heard and I have worked lots of mental midgets.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you know how tall an 8 1/2' bookcase is?? Well, it's really tall.


----------



## mojapitt

How tall is an 8-1/2' bookcase?

Looking good


----------



## Festus56

That is about 6" to tall to stand up in my shop Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's well over 8' monte. 
Mark, I guess it's not going in your shop.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Her argument is that I didn t tell them not to leave it out there.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Do you have pictures of it? Can you show them and ask "does this look like something you would leave outside?


----------



## bandit571

This thing is about a foot shorter than that bookcase..









6' 5-1/4" tall..Shellac darken things out a bit..









Opened door..









Opened drawer..









Closed up..and a side view..









Need to find out how long before the Poly Gloss can go on….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks great Bandit. She will love it.


----------



## robscastle

Looks like a reward of some of Murrays The Carpenters milkan ale is well deserved!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

Watched several wood turning 101 videos… but the new motor for my lathe variable speed conversion is back ordered, so it might be a while. I just can't abide changing those stinkin' belts.

I finally wiped off the sticky parts of the Danish Oil that refused to dry with mineral spirits and it did the trick.

I now have three coats of wiping poly on the front and one on the sides…. but then I noticed that some of the color came out of one of the side panels… Argh!!

Another hour and I can hit the sides with a second coat and then I'll likely call the finish work done.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, that cabinet turned out great-I'm sure she's gonna love it!


----------



## mojapitt

My wife is giving her boss one of the poplar coffee tables. She wanted 2 stools for her 2 children also. Couple of my special poplar in storage had pink stripes. So here they are.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice work Bandit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Snow is melted here and now it's raining, I'd better git the large barge stocked and ready…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

All electrical is done without sparks, tomorrow I'll tear down a wall…..


----------



## mojapitt

How is remodeling going Marty?


----------



## mojapitt

> All electrical is done without sparks, tomorrow I ll tear down a wall…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Use yer tractor?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, If you're referring to the scrap iron for bandit, y'all are welcome to come on over. If you're referring to something else, y'all are welcome to come on over anyway. I can find a stack of wood and a few other things for you too…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, any progress on the sawmill?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, the tractor would be good if I can git it down the hallway, but I think it'll be easier to toss a rope thru the window…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, any progress on the sawmill?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nope, still waitin' on my brother to finish the parts. I may go ahead and find me an axle to put under it so I can pull it out of the shop….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Okay Marty, no more wrapping your head around what this supposed to be.

LOL

Here ya go, test fitted this evening. Still have the extension off the back to cover the motors to build. Now at least I can get an accurate measurement to make the panels and build the upper support. And of course this needs to be wired up so they actually work. LOL


----------



## mojapitt

WBBN, what's the advantage of 2 saws?


----------



## DonBroussard

A few whatsits we found in my friend's shop:










Looks like some kind of spanner wrench.










Three identical parts, each of which is 1/16" thick. The only marking is the word "FRONT" on it.










No idea what these are, but they were in a can with "S" hooks.










These looks like ball catches, but a bit big. They are spring-loaded and the balls dont roll.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, what s the advantage of 2 saws?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Same footprint as previous set up, BUT the second saw to the right can be rigged to run dado's for finger joints or angle cuts without having to change blades and reset regular saw. Now except for the router table I have the entire surface cast iron. Have to make new rail and fence bar for the front from some 3/16 angle and 2 inch square tube but for the moment the old ones will work. What I do have to buy is a second fence. Each saw will have to be zero'd to it's own fence.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, I got nothing to help you.

WBBN, I understand. Good setup.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, I understand. Good setup.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Monte. Been working on this since middle of December. Once wiring is done tomorrow evening I can move all my tools in. All the drawers have already been set up to hold them. So alot done but also alot of time invested.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, the spanner wrench is for working on push button door locks like we have at the firehouse. The spanned part is used to take the lock apart. The pointy end is used to change the combination. I just installed a new one a few weeks ago. The pointy end also removes the handle, so you can use the spanner to remove a threaded collar that holds the lock onto the door.


----------



## mojapitt

That's the same we use at hospital, but I never worked on them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm in charge of building maintenance at the fire stations. I get to change the door codes when we have someone leave in bad terms. These dang locks cost about $600 each. I hate them.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought we were paying about $350 for them.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Bill. One down, three to go.

He also had some molder/shaper knives (I counted 37 pairs of knives).










I said molder/shaper because I don't know the difference.

I'll post pictures tomorrow of the drawer and cabinet stuff, in case any of you might be interested in buying some AccuRide and Blum hardware.


----------



## Festus56

Don the picture with hooks looks like the ends of the big crowd control ropes like in theatres or museums.


----------



## diverlloyd

Don picture three is pot rack end hooks 
https://www.taylorandng.com/track-rack-end-hook.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those hooks are bothering me, because I know I've seen them. They fit on the end of some kind of round pole, but I can't rememeber what they do.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, DL. Nailed it!

Mark - They do look like rope ends.


----------



## DanKrager

Don, the bullet catches are for a passage door, like a closet or perhaps French doors. I have a pair on my dressing room doors.

And if those knives have no corrugations, you will likely save someone's life if you trash them. I worked in a shop where the knives had no corrugations and the setup man didn't get the gib just right. That knife came apart at full load, whizzed past my head inches away and passed through a double brick wall on out into the neighborhood somewhere. They can be used on any machine that will spin the head that holds them, planer, shaper, molding machine, tenoner, etc. Just can't recommend trying to use them because they are extremely dangerous.

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Don that can of s hooks make sense that they would be for hanging pots on the bar. The ball catches are interesting wonder if they are for a pot rack to since a 1 1/4" or seems big for a door.


----------



## DonBroussard

Dan - The knives are indeed corrugated. Good to know that smooth knives can spin away out of control like you described. Also a large ball catch on a passage door makes sense.


----------



## bandit571

How many of them dang stickers do they put on a person…..took a shower tonight, found another one….I just got all that hair grown back, too…

hands are "Black & Blue".....too many needles. When the IVs come in a box…..talking expensive stuff…

Might try to get that project up the stairs…..IF I can get the "help to do it for me….Top of the bookcase still needs a coat of shellac…but, who is going to see it? Unless you are over 6' 7"....
Ran out of the Gin & Tonic…...will just have to get by…


----------



## Gene01

Don, #3 looks like a doohicky that fits in the holes in the top of the pickup bed for tie downs. 
I'm sure Bill's use of #1 is correct. But, it does resemble a tool we used to set brake shoe to drum clearance.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning…

Put on another light coat of Danish to restore the color I felt I lost when I wiped down with mineral spirits… Left a fan on them over night and they seem to be drying well.

Off to the races with a long to-do list


----------



## KelvinGrove

> A few whatsits we found in my friend's shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what these are, but they were in a can with "S" hooks.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> - Don Broussard


For a pot rack in a commercial kitchen.










https://www.taylorandng.com/track-rack-end-hook.html


----------



## mojapitt

On my way to Casper Wyoming this morning for drug test for new job. Joy


----------



## KelvinGrove

> On my way to Casper Wyoming this morning for drug test for new job. Joy
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hope you studied hard…good luck!


----------



## Gene01

> A few whatsits we found in my friend's shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what these are, but they were in a can with "S" hooks.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> For a pot rack in a commercial kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.taylorandng.com/track-rack-end-hook.html
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Aha. Now it makes sense. I see they're cast aluminum. Not the best material for a tie down.


----------



## KelvinGrove

By the way… I forgot to mind my manners and say good morning.

It is already 51 and on its way to 60 in the Scenic City today. But cloudy and damp. All in all, a great day for a nap.

33 months, 4 days to retirement.



> Those hooks are bothering me, because I know I've seen them. They fit on the end of some kind of round pole, but I can't rememeber what they do.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


As you now remember, you have seen them in commercial kitchens when looking at the range hood systems.


----------



## mpsprunger

I have been A maint. engineer for 35 years. Was in college for several years to become a Veterinarian, wife became ill and had to stop to care for her and the kids. Had enough schooling for and engineer degree. Started building cabinets in spare time to remain sane. Repaired radar for the USAF, X-ray equipment for GE. Maintained pneumatic/hydraulic/ electronic equipment for a tube bending company, and finished repairing with CNC machinery at a gas compressor company. Partially retired, now building bathroom vanities an other home furniture from reclaimed barn siding, very nice wood indeed, some 150 + years old, straight grained oak, red pine, poplar, and hemlock. After putting it through the planer, to remove the old paint and crust from the weather it unlocks the smell and is it ever refreshing. My wife and I garden, and can about everything we can. Three kids are great, because they don't live at home. One son drives a truck, other son works as Barn wood salvager, taking down 150+ year old barns and repurposing those beautiful beams for somebodies new home, and the siding comes to the shop were I work. Daughter has 3 beautiful grand children. At the shop we only have single phase power and have to develop the third. I'm in the process of building another unit because we've added more equipment. The name Sprunger come from my first tablesaw ,they made very good woodworking equipment at the time


----------



## mojapitt

Successfully completed drug test.

Gassed up car. $33 for gas. Gave $100 bill to pay for it. Got all $81 back in change.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: got the Senior Discount….


----------



## DonBroussard

TimP - We night just get together on another of my trips to north GA. When I left home late last week, I didn't have any firm return date, but as it turns out, I have a telephone meeting on Thursday that I have to prepare for. I'll be pushing away early tomorrow morning. Sorry for missing you on this trip.


----------



## diverlloyd

Enjoy the forum sprunger.

Monte got the common core math change.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> TimP - We night just get together on another of my trips to north GA. When I left home late last week, I didn't have any firm return date, but as it turns out, I have a telephone meeting on Thursday that I have to prepare for. I'll be pushing away early tomorrow morning. Sorry for missing you on this trip.
> 
> - Don Broussard


No worries. Getting ready to pour the rain anyway.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you sure you didn't go to Canada Monte?


----------



## mudflap4869

I forgot to welcome sprunger aboard. Memory about----that long.

Rain and cool for the last three days, not too good for waiting for finish to dry. But I get to set on my butt and contemplate navel lint uses. 
OOOOH! Sugar free Strawberry/Rhubarb pie. The Amish restaurant makes it. DIABETICS like me can hoss down on it.

Got the projects out of the clamps yesterday and did a lot of sanding. No matter how hard I try, my glue-ups tend to come out a silly millimeter out of alignment. To big to run through the planer, so that means that I break out the 40 grit and work my way up until I get a smooth even surface. Sander is so loud I cant hear my THREE DOG NIGHT playing on the tape player.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy and Carol have 2new granddaughter, Andi Grace today.


----------



## bandit571

Posted as Project..









Need to buy two more baskets. And…NO I did NOT carry this thing up the stairs….had a couple helpers do that.

About ready to head out the door…first of three doctor visits today….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you are welcome to come along if'n I go. I need to get the check engine light checked on my truck again. the car wash set it off yesterday 

Welcome to the funny farm, Sprunger. 

ok - better get back to work before they notice me slacking


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have big trouble. I used 1/4 mdf for the backs of bookcases. Well, with the humidity it warped badly. Now I have to get it all off and replace with plywood. I wanted 1/4 MDO, but they didn't have it. What a pain this will be. Panels are glued and stapled. I will pull staples and then route off the mdf. Lesson learned about that.


----------



## mojapitt

I really hate MDF


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, how are you doing with running? Don't want you getting lazy up there.


----------



## ssnvet

> I need to get the check engine light checked on my truck again. the car wash set it off yesterday
> - rhybeka


Silly Wabbit…. the best way to take care of a check engine light is to put a small piece of black electrical tape over it (or just pull the bulb if you can get to it).

Problem solved :^p


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, how are you doing with running? Don t want you getting lazy up there.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Times are getting better-slowly….....

Still waiting for Bill to join the party…......!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I need to get the check engine light checked on my truck again. the car wash set it off yesterday
> - rhybeka
> 
> Silly Wabbit…. the best way to take care of a check engine light is to put a small piece of black electrical tape over it (or just pull the bulb if you can get to it).
> 
> Problem solved :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Check engine light not accompanied by grinding noises or smoke are to be considered false alarms.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And Tim's rant for the day.

Why don't they just go ahead and build the scanner right into the car. And add a USB port. Every now and then I go to the manufactures web site, enter my VIN, down load any updates, stick the thumb drive in the vehicle USB and it updates all the software along with any recalls or anything else.

But in the mean time.

19 Cheap OBD II Scanners (Under $100), Ranked Best to Worst

https://www.tomsguide.com/us/pictures-story/1203-best-obd-ii-scanners.html#s2


----------



## diverlloyd

> And Tim s rant for the day.
> 
> Why don t they just go ahead and build the scanner right into the car. And add a USB port. Every now and then I go to the manufactures web site, enter my VIN, down load any updates, stick the thumb drive in the vehicle USB and it updates all the software along with any recalls or anything else.
> 
> But in the mean time.
> 
> 19 Cheap OBD II Scanners (Under $100), Ranked Best to Worst
> 
> https://www.tomsguide.com/us/pictures-story/1203-best-obd-ii-scanners.html#s2
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Because that would cut them out of the charge at the dealerships. Just like they dont want a competitive market for new cars. Thats why there is never more then one new car dealership per regional area by brand.


----------



## mojapitt

Home, massive headache, nap time.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Because that would cut them out of the charge at the dealerships. Just like they dont want a competitive market for new cars. Thats why there is never more then one new car dealership per regional area by brand.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Come to St. Louis, we have redundant stealerships…I mean dealerships all over the place.


----------



## bandit571

Back home from the Doctor's office…..getting referred to another one, and they will be running a bunch of tests on me…MAY be Thyroid linked…..

Lousy weather outside…..Feel lousy, too…one day of rest, the on to the next Doctor's office….Thursday…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> And Tim s rant for the day.
> 
> *Why don t they just go ahead and build the scanner right into the car.* And add a USB port. Every now and then I go to the manufactures web site, enter my VIN, down load any updates, stick the thumb drive in the vehicle USB and it updates all the software along with any recalls or anything else.
> 
> But in the mean time.
> 
> 19 Cheap OBD II Scanners (Under $100), Ranked Best to Worst
> 
> https://www.tomsguide.com/us/pictures-story/1203-best-obd-ii-scanners.html#s2
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I know why is because all the nickenpoops who think they might know something will just make it worse. Also the car dealers will go out of business.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy & Carol

Congratulations on the new grandkids.

We just had a new granddaughter 3 weeks ago and I can not hold her enough. That makes 6 grandkids now with 2 at our house for a week stay. I love it.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: unhook the battery cable from the battery…..count to 10, then re-install battery cable….

Or…stop at the local Autozone, and have them clear it…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Beka: unhook the battery cable from the battery…..count to 10, then re-install battery cable….
> 
> Or…stop at the local Autozone, and have them clear it…
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I used to be an assistant manager at Autozone.

By policy, Autozone will not clear codes because of a deadly accident after having done so, after which the company was sued and settled with the family.

Clearing the code accomplishes nothing. It does not remedy the problem, and the code will be thrown again very shortly after having been cleared.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike we have a ton of dealerships but only one of each brand of new car dealerships per area. That why most are family names and have been in business for years and when they sell it's a big deal to get the right to sell a new brand .


----------



## Gene01

Tomorrow is shot. Too many errands. Gotta take our 2 year old jitney in for it's 25K check up. 30 mi. To the dealership, wait 2 hours, eat lunch drive back home, get the truck, drive 20 mi. To pick up 3 ea. 10' sticks of custom bent metal fascia, stop for garden supplies at Ace, and get home in time for supper. Thursday, I will have forgotten where I was or what I was doing in the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

My daughters car has a perpetual check engine light… every time we pull the code it's the gas cap… and every time we discover that the gas cap has been properly secured.

If you pull the battery terminal on my wife's car, the radio security feature will lock you out. Fortunately, we got smart and wrote the code on the back page of the owner's manual.

Not a lot of shop time tonight, as I took my nephew out to dinner for his birthday.

I did manage to get another coat of wipe on poly applied though. I think this is going to be the last one.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> My daughters car has a perpetual check engine light… every time we pull the code it s the gas cap… and every time we discover that the gas cap has been properly secured.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, the gas cap may have indeed failed.

I'd recommend that you get a new one, with the proviso that you can return it if that doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## mudflap4869

We stepped out of the shop at 8 PM into a cold drizzle and the tree frogs were in full voice. Trees are budded out and the road beside the house is a raging stream. It must be springtime in these parts.

Candy put my new shop chair together, and it feels great after sitting in one that I saved from the dumpsters more than a decade ago. I hope this one will hold up for as long. Hell! I hope I hold up as long.


----------



## bandit571

Spent a little time, while waiting on a bit of shellac to dry, and sharpened a few chisels. Whacking into pine knots is a bit hard on the edge of a chisel….Might work on a few more, tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, let me know ahead of time if you and bandit comes over so I can round up plenty of goodies for ya…..


----------



## bandit571

There is one benefit to taking the battery cables off….use that time to clean the connections of any corrosion going on. And, check how tight the connections were/are.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was another nice and busy day here. Got up to the upper 50's with a little wind. Plenty to do in the shop to keep out of trouble.

That is a long way for a test Monte. We used to think Gillette was the test capital of the area.

Welcome to the new addition to Andy's family.

Welcome mpsprunger to the forum. Enjoy the visit !!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

For those mentioning codes here is what I teach in class for Advanced Engine Diagnosis. A code, let us say P0401 EGR low flow *ONLY* tells you that the PCM believes that the EGR flow was low. Possible causes: EGR valve bad, sensor bad, vacuum leak, wiring to sensor bad, ground problem, PCM problem, or plugged EGR ports. All of the above can cause this one code. Now some vehicles have more common failures for a system then others. Ford rarely has EGR valve failure, usually a DPFE sensor or plugged ports. GM EGR failure caused by plugged ports and Toyota has issues with a vacuum switch or transducer valve. This is only the ones I can think of right at the moment. I could spend all day rattling off various issues with other makes of vehicles.

Repairs are expensive, it sucks and I promise they are only making them more complicated by the year. A typical scanner for us runs $5000 and up, needs $700 updates yearly. Nevermind the online manual access that cost more $$$ and usually you need two different ones to have everything you need.

I enjoy the work but some days you really wonder why we needed heated seats and a sensor in them to detect temperature which is monitored by a computer that talks to the main PCM and finally turns some light on or message in the dash. Check it out and find some small wire under the seat rubbed through and grounded out causing the entire problem. Time to find this little nightmare, 1 1/2 hours going through flow charts and such.


----------



## mojapitt

WBBN, just reading that makes me want my '70 Dodge Charger back.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, just reading that makes me want my 70 Dodge Charger back.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hear ya. Fixed this mess for an insurance company. Burnt wires due to fire. New wiring harness not available for 4-5 months plus it was $3400 in cost for the part. Spent 2 hours repairing 13 wires point to point and made it look factory when done. See pic#2 They were impressed with the work so now anything electrical that body shop has for that company comes to me to fix and sign off on. Cannot tell you how many fuses or unplugged connectors I have repaired since. LOL


----------



## Gene01

WBBN, your obvious knowledge skill and patience sure has my admiration. I'm lucky to find the fuse panel on a new vehicle.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Today begins my last 7 days at my current job. Could be a wild ride.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Buckle up Monte, it'll be over before ya know it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yesterdays wood consisted of tubafores, wall opened up, reframed, drywall up, and new doors hung…..


----------



## mojapitt

My present boss gave a very good reference for me. That could be taken 2 ways also.


----------



## mojapitt

You're good at this Marty. Maybe you should do Beka's kitchen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

She could bring her kitchen with her and I can give her a hand…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bigger and better things Monte…..

I think a truck ran over me last night and then again while I was sleeping. I've got work to do though.


----------



## rhybeka

The check engine light went out on my dash so it's good again. I'm guessing it's something electrical, but since having put over 1k in it just in January, I'd like a bit of a break. It's only got 104k on it though so hopefully I have another 100k left before it needs a new home.

Tried the 'kill the predator' mission again - still no go but I feel like I'm getting better.

@Marty I wish I could lift and shift my kitchen to your backyard for some assistance. So far we have one quote of ~43k but it doesn't say it includes cabinets or an electrical box update which I told them HAD to happen. Lowes seems to be playing ping pong with me as the contractor called to give me an estimate but then reverted me back to the designer to pick finishes so they could THEN give me an estimate. At this point I'm ready to just say forget it and have the electrical work by an electrician, fix the plumbing leak I have (which I can do) and then hire someone to clean the roots out and be DONE!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, life was more simple when we lived with our parents.


----------



## mojapitt

They posted the new schedule that I am not on. Little weird.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…I think the same truck ran over me…a few times….even this computer is slow to wake up.


----------



## mojapitt

> Morning to ya…I think the same truck ran over me…a few times….even this computer is slow to wake up.
> 
> - bandit571


Marty is a truck driver. Coincidence?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka good luck with the predator,stick and move is the best advice I can give. That usually works well in games against the hard bosses. It maybe cheaper to be your own contractor and hire subs one at a time to do the work. Just make sure they are licensed,insured and the contract is clear on what needs to happen. Like having flooring pulled up and not covered up what they consider a finished project like a door install that is complete or do the consider it done on their part without fixing trim or fixing drywall issues that they would cause.


----------



## jeffswildwood

We had a local contractor replace a small room on the back of our house. Nightmare. Paid the initial 1/3 and work began. When it was removed and framed back up with the new door and two windows I bought, inspector arrived and approved the work. 2nd 1/3 was paid. Work continued with him pulling his crew off our job to do other jobs almost daily. Finally after an extended time it neared completion. Walls with sheetrock, electric done. Inspector arrived/approved and remainder was asked for. Said he was done and left. No trim, (said he would come back, he didn't). Exposed wood on the footers, sheet rock not sanded. No blockage from joists to the basement. No replaced stairs to basement (in contract) and one Heck of a mess out back. No flooring over floor. Yea, I was pissed. Contract said payment on inspectors approval so we paid the final 1/3. I finished the job myself. Cleaned up all the mess and did what needed done. I then noticed he left a 16 foot werner ladder in the yard. I called and asked when he was coming back to get the trim done and get his ladder. No response. *One **year later* him and his wife showed up to get the ladder. While his and my wife talked in the house, I proceed to tell him exactly what I thought of him and his work and pulled no punches. He just listened with a hurt look on his face. I finished by letting him know that I recommend he don't use me as a reference.

Sorry for the long post but that was a nightmare time. Talk of contractors brought back memory's.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Well, no mower until next week. And that thing doesn't even have a check engine light. But at least it is a three day weekend coming up even if the Empress and the Heir to the Galactic Throne are leaving the visit the Queen Mother.

All this talk of contractors scares the hell out of me. I have one coming on Saturday to put up gutters on the house. And I need to do something about the siding issue. Anyone have any experiences with putting up stone siding?

And as for the check engine lights. When I was ranting about the OBD I knew that…



> For those mentioning codes here is what I teach in class for Advanced Engine Diagnosis. A code, let us say P0401 EGR low flow *ONLY* tells you that the PCM believes that the EGR flow was low. Possible causes: EGR valve bad, sensor bad, vacuum leak, wiring to sensor bad, ground problem, PCM problem, or plugged EGR ports. All of the above can cause this one code. Now some vehicles have more common failures for a system then others. Ford rarely has EGR valve failure, usually a DPFE sensor or plugged ports. GM EGR failure caused by plugged ports and Toyota has issues with a vacuum switch or transducer valve. This is only the ones I can think of right at the moment. I could spend all day rattling off various issues with other makes of vehicles.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have heard that before. But at least if I have it narrowed down to 20 possibilities it is better than a potential 200. And my Kia is about to turn over 200K. Back in the early 80's that was unheard of. I need to get another 66K out of it and as long as I change the oil and keep up the general maintenance I think it will make it. Will buy a new (to me) pick up truck when I retire and that should be the last vehicle for me. Also plan to replace the wife's Cherokee at the same time and will probably need to do that once more BUT with any luck that last replacement will come from my life insurance.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> We had a local contractor replace a small room on the back of our house. Nightmare.
> 
> I then noticed he left a 16 foot werner ladder in the yard. I called and asked when he was coming back to get the trim done and get his ladder. No response.
> 
> *One **year later* him and his wife showed up to get the ladder. While his and my wife talked in the house, I proceed to tell him exactly what I thought of him and his work and pulled no punches. He just listened with a hurt look on his face. I finished by letting him know that I recommend he don t use me as a reference.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Did he get his ladder back???


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is upper 30's with rain showers. Maybe get to the mid 40's later. Guess spring is close.

Really can not believe some people that think they are contractors. I did a lot of remodeling in years past. I was a general and used subs for the electrical, plumbing etc. Mainly worked by myself so would trade labor with other contractors when I neded help with bigger framing or drywall jobs. When I started even a small job I would bring in my tool bucket and a one gallon shop vac at the same time. Made the customers happy to know I was going to clean up my mess when I was done. In 30 yrs. of construction the only times I had to go back to a customers place was to do another project. Guess some people do not have any real pride in doing a good job. Would give them an estimate and a hand shake most of the time instead of a contract.


----------



## mojapitt

Somehow, these got posted around my work area today.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Somehow, these got posted around my work area today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nice to be loved. This is what I expect when I leave.


----------



## mojapitt

Funny you post that Tim. Company policy here is that you have to be escorted out by security, even when you leave voluntarily. We're all about trust and love here.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Kevin, yea he did. I even brought it out to him. Despite the way the job went, I still have *my* honor. It was not mine despite I wanted to write a "storage bill" for the year.


----------



## Festus56

You even had hair back then Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I had hair and less weight. Those were the days alright.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Feel like a trip to Marty-ville this Saturday? weather doesn't look too bad…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Things sure change Monte.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Wow. Chattanooga PD along with the local prosecutor and other local, state and federal law enforcement officers are, as we speak, in the process of rounding up the entire Ashton Park Bloods street gang. They have declared the entire gang and all of its members "a criminal enterprise under Tennessee State RICO law" and they are charging all fifty four members with six murders and various other crimes.

Go Chief Roddy and team!


----------



## mojapitt

The gang wars need to stop nation wide. Starts with good parents, then schools doing their job.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The gang wars need to stop nation wide. Starts with good parents, then schools doing their job.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You got that right. My wife says she doesn't drink because of her students, she drinks, because of their parents.


----------



## ssnvet

We have a new box making machine on site today… and it's already giving us fits. Arrived with no documentation.

"Watch the YouTube videos and you'll be all set"

The manual is being e-mailed to us now… I'm confident that we'll get this all worked out, but it's a little disheartening to start this way.

I put my best man on it :^p


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Funny you post that Tim. Company policy here is that you have to be escorted out by security, even when you leave voluntarily. We re all about trust and love here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We had this Dignity and Respect phrase they used all the time in Iraq. Funny thing, we had a fire inside the main shop. Fire doors closed, people inside. FD had ORDERS to not enter building. I drove a armored semi cab through the doors and into the building. Got everyone out then drove through the back door and out into a field. Truck was a total loss, 6 people did not die. Company I worked for wanted to fire me for destroying government property. During the after accident review board they told me, "You should have followed instructions and left the area." When I asked what about the guys that would have died the guy shrugs and says we work in a combat zone it happens. Yeah, Dignity and Respect alright.

Did not matter in the end. The US Army gave me a commendation for bravery. With that in hand the company decided not to pursue the matter any further. Looks bad for a guy to come home with that story and then you fired him. LOL

Here is burned out semi:


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka good luck with the predator,stick and move is the best advice I can give. That usually works well in games against the hard bosses. It maybe cheaper to be your own contractor and hire subs one at a time to do the work. Just make sure they are licensed,insured and the contract is clear on what needs to happen. Like having flooring pulled up and not covered up what they consider a finished project like a door install that is complete or do the consider it done on their part without fixing trim or fixing drywall issues that they would cause.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I think I need a different gun. The sniper I have is fine but the machine gun seems a bit weak. Not sure though.

Yeah - situations like Jeff's are what have me very worried about a big project. I think we've decided to do the electrical first, then some plumbing, and we'd like to get the wall of windows removed and a french door installed. That may be the end of it for now. not sure though. I'd like to have the sub panel installed on the garage just so I can run my dust collector (finally) but we still aren't sure where my shop's final resting place will be.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka: Feel like a trip to Marty-ville this Saturday? weather doesn t look too bad…..
> 
> - bandit571


Sorry Bandit, I can't. My familials are coming over for a visit and as long as it's not raining, we'll be tearing the old shed down and putting up fencing to keep devil dog (Lily) in. Sunday I'm headed their direction so we can celebrate Easter and my birthday all in one shot.


----------



## mojapitt

> Sorry Bandit, I can t. My familials are coming over for a visit and as long as it s not raining, we ll be tearing the old shed down and putting up fencing to keep devil dog (Lily) in. Sunday I m headed their direction so we can celebrate Easter and my birthday all in one shot.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka, if it's your birthday, have a couple shots.


----------



## bandit571

Going to be in the northside of Columbus..if I don't get lost…tomorrow afternoon…...appointment @ 1430hrs. Says it's only an hour from my place…..yeah..riiight. gas up the van about noonish….and see how it goes..


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka sometimes you have to be willing to camp out a good boss fight a single shot at a time.

I have a fellow lumberjock stopping by tomorrow to pick up some extra tools I have laying around


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty I wish I could lift and shift my kitchen to your backyard for some assistance. So far we have one quote of ~43k but it doesn t say it includes cabinets or an electrical box update which I told them HAD to happen.
> - rhybeka


Sounds like I need to make a trip over there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Beka: Feel like a trip to Marty-ville this Saturday? weather doesn t look too bad…..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Sorry Bandit, I can t. My familials are coming over for a visit and as long as it s not raining, we ll be tearing the old shed down and putting up fencing to keep devil dog (Lily) in. Sunday I m headed their direction so we can celebrate Easter and my birthday all in one shot.
> 
> - rhybeka


I'm pretty booked up as well for this weekend…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I might Sunday night. Actual birthday is Monday and I have the day off. Rockler is having a light sale but I need to compare it to amazon. Regardless of where my shop is I need more lights. I wish the 2' ones came higher than 2000 lumens. I think I could do four of those and replace the bulbs in my 4' florecents and be good


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, is that a mullet???


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, is that a mullet???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


As close as I could get to one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just ordered pizza for dinner. Anybody wanna come over? I got the extra meat pizza and the extra pepperoni pizza.


----------



## bandit571

Daughter just left…approved the Stepback Cupboard…..and said she will NOT paint it….LOVED the finish.

(Which was the plan..make it look good enough you can't paint it….)

Yeah…..just what I want to do….drive over to northside Columbus, OH and back in a Thunderstorm….that should raise the heart rate.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's my trauma tonight. The hospital is buying me a gift of my choice, up to $250. Need decision tomorrow. I can't think of anything. Suggestions?


----------



## Gene01

Take the cash!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Here s my trauma tonight. The hospital is buying me a gift of my choice, up to $250. Need decision tomorrow. I can t think of anything. Suggestions?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If it were me, I'd want something to commemorate my time there, with the people I worked with.

-A watch

-A fine bottle of whisky

-A digital camera. (Get lots of photos with your coworkers, then make frames for them and keep them on your desk.)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, looks like you've got some competition........

(I'd post a project postcard, but don't know how. You know how out of the loop I am these days…...)


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Here s my trauma tonight. The hospital is buying me a gift of my choice, up to $250. Need decision tomorrow. I can t think of anything. Suggestions?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Times like these are why I keep a tools wish list. There has to be something in the Woodcraft or Rockler catalog you can't live without.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Here s my trauma tonight. The hospital is buying me a gift of my choice, up to $250. Need decision tomorrow. I can t think of anything. Suggestions?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A gift certificate for U-Haul…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

.....an iPad or other tablet.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Here s my trauma tonight. The hospital is buying me a gift of my choice, up to $250. Need decision tomorrow. I can t think of anything. Suggestions?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> A gift certificate for U-Haul…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sorry my friend but after my last and only experience with the incompetent morons at u-haul, I would put my stuff in a sack and drag it before I would ever deal with them again.

Now a gift certificate for Rider or Penskie on the other hand is a grand idea.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… tools! What else?

Dean… if I dropped $900 into a speaker build I wouldn't have plywood end grain exposed all over the place.

New toys today…


----------



## ssnvet

And some progress in the shop


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Coming along nicely


----------



## GaryC

Been tryin to come up with a snappy come back to Marty's snide remark. Snide wins…. my snappy won't snap…
TAKE OVER, RANDY
Nothing new, Gene. 
Son is coming over tomorrow. Says he wants to learn to build boxes. He's one of those folks that thinks everything can be done in an hour or two. Should be interesting


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Quarter till seven. Should have left the house15 minutes ago. Looks like my motivation is low.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, someone turned the snow machine on again. Know anything about that? Hmmmmmm


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Been tryin to come up with a snappy come back to Marty s snide remark. Snide wins…. my snappy won t snap…
> - Gary


----------



## Gene01

What in the world is a two way speaker? And, why do they cost $900. I'm outta the loop also, Dean. Not sure that's a bad thing. I think it's cheaper.

Matt's speakers are much better looking.

Same here, Gary. Well, I did get some new mesquite slabs.

Got an inlaid panel glue up scheduled. Better get the bench cleared off.


----------



## ssnvet

> What in the world is a two way speaker? And, why do they cost $900.
> - Gene Howe


Two way has frequency spectrum (audible human range is typically 20 Hz to 20,000 Hz) split between woofers and tweeters. Three way speakers split that range between woofers, mid-range and tweeters.

This guy went all out with premium components, while I've only put ~$100 total into my build. I'm sure his will sound great… but you may have to have an audiophile's ear to really appreciate the difference.

Since I've stuck my toe into the audiophile waters, I've discovered that there are people out there who spend $10-20K on speakers. It's quite the science and interests me a lot, but as with many other technologies, that last 5% of performance can cost a LOT of money… and I've got two daughters starting college in the fall.

If I had that kind of disposable income there would be a pristine '69 Camero Rally Sport in a jumbo garage next to my house, before I spent $20K on speakers…. but I guess we all covet different stuff.


----------



## ssnvet

Or a '72 Chevelle convertible… that's my dream car.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Or a 72 Chevelle convertible… that s my dream car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I could live with that.

And here is my dream pickup truck.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I guess I have come a long way though. Not too many years ago my dream vehicle was one that would go from on payday to the next without going to the shop.


----------



## Handtooler

My dream cars were 1967 Austin Healey 3000 Mk-III and 1968 Jaguar XKE both rag tops , of whch my wife and I enjoyed for about 15 years. Excellent machines. Bosch electronics could have been improved just a little.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's a 25% off super coupon for HF this weekend…..


----------



## ssnvet

> 1968 Jaguar XKE both rag tops
> - Handtooler












Ah…. that was the king of my old Corgi car collection….


----------



## ssnvet

> There s a 25% off super coupon for HF this weekend…..
> - boxcarmarty


linky linky????


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, this is new truck from Rockyblue in Colorado (Kris Williams).


----------



## KelvinGrove

Monty that thing is built for working. What do the plan to use that bumper platform for…looks like it is made to use as a place to work on equipment from.


----------



## mojapitt

He cuts and hauls his own trees. He's one of the reasons I started doing it.


----------



## bandit571

Ugly day outside…...not really the best for a 50+mile road trip….

Going to be a LONG day…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Wow… Now here is some interesting info. Stumpy should interview this guy…or at least look into this.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1686594858057103


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Tim. Very interesting. A truly enduring style.


----------



## bandit571

Had to give my brain a cheer up…..went and watched a few youtube videos from I********************ani Furniture,,,,,Mainly a small cupboard made from an old tabletop. Table top came from a Ginkgo tree slab,,,,

The other was a Trestle table….two live edge slabs joined live edge to live edge, with walnut butterflies.

May have to try a few of his ideas…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone have a blade for a Stanley number 8 laying around. I need another one.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Anyone have a blade for a Stanley number 8 laying around. I need another one.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Nows ya gotz yerself two #4 blades!!!


----------



## CFrye

> Anyone have a blade for a Stanley number 8 laying around. I need another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - diverlloyd


What happened to it , AJ? I'll check my hoard.


----------



## DanKrager

HAHAHAHAHA! I can't resist, Candy.

I think it split. Yes, I'm pretty sure of it.

DanK

Edit: I'm actually with you, Candy, to know how something like this would happen. What could possibly cause such?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, if I had the power to send snow wherever I wanted, do you really think I would send it to you and not me?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's raining and raining and raining here. I hate it.


----------



## mudflap4869

I had an 59 Austin Healy Bug-eyed Sprite, until a mechanic put a 12 volt battery in it, and backwards at that. 6 volt positive ground. Burned all the wiring out from bumper to bumper. I tried for 3 years to find a new wiring harness, but no success. I finally cried my heart out and scrapped it.


----------



## diverlloyd

It had a large convex on the back so I gave it a tap with a small raw hide hammer and that was the out come. Where those two cracks come together in the middle there was a inclusion in the metal I must have hit it in the weak spot. There was a string of profanities that came out of my mouth also but no self deprecation.


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ would a #7 blade fit? Maybe it already had a stress and something just caused it to split?

I got my part for the Stanley 358 so I need to continue tearing it down. I seriously wish I had a more organized space


----------



## diverlloyd

My first car was a 72 Buick skylark gsx they were a special order for that year. 455 with a blower from the dealership copo style. It was a great car minus the 6 mpg but it was a fast 6 mpg. Left for college told my brother to keep it for me or sell it for his kids college. Came back from college went to get my car and he sold it for $200. The hood was worth 10 times that at the time. Now I have my spl311 Datsun roadster that has been a project for years. So I drive my 89 civic si. Only other dram cars I would like is a gmc syclone or typhoon and a old Nissan skyline. If any of those came with a blade for a no.8 Stanley that would make me even happier.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka it's to small a 8 is 1/4" wider.

TimInIndiana Stopped by today and picked up some planes,saws,saw sets and chisels. He's a pretty nice person.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Anybody know anything about LTE/WiFi connectable land mobile radio?


----------



## bandit571

Early stages of Parkinsons…...not a good day..today….


----------



## rhybeka

I just told the SO I was thinking about GC'ing our kitchen. I think I already regret saying it. I don't think she'll take me up on it though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My first car was a 72 Buick skylark gsx they were a special order for that year.
> - diverlloyd


My first was a '55 Chevy pick-up with a 396 big block sitting in it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear that bandit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I just told the SO I was thinking about GC ing our kitchen. I think I already regret saying it. I don t think she ll take me up on it though.
> 
> - rhybeka


GC'ing???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Early stages of Parkinsons…...not a good day..today….
> 
> - bandit571


Do you know Marty McFly???


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry bandit but at least you have a diagnosis.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, the diagnosis sucks. But it's still better to know who your enemies are. Take your enemies on head to head.


----------



## Gene01

Sorry to hear that, Steve. My best to you, buddy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Sorry to hear that Bandit. Hoping and praying it can be controlled.


----------



## mudflap4869

I had an 59 Austin Healy Bug-eyed Sprite, until a mechanic put a 12 volt battery in it, and backwards at that. 6 volt positive ground. Burned all the wiring out from bumper to bumper. I tried for 3 years to find a new wiring harness, but no success. I finally cried my heart out and scrapped it. 
First car was a 53 ford with a V8 flat-head. I drove it all over south Florida then traded it for a 57 Chevy Belair. Wish I still had both.

Bad news Bandit, but hang in there.


----------



## rhybeka

my first car was a…93 Geo Tracker convertible. fun car but not very durable and sucked in the winter.

@Marty GC = General contracting. The SO and I went to Lowes and picked out flooring, cabinet colors/style, counter top, and tile backsplash. now what we really need is the layout options and cost. I wish I knew if this cabinet sale they are having is a good one. We also looked at lights, french doors and siding.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Sorry to hear about this diagnosis Bandit. I was diagnosed with same thing but the doctor thought I was too young for the symptoms so he sent me for a psych eval. Turns out it was stress induced not the real deal. The Psych recommended I find a less stressful environment and see how I did after 6 months. So I took a job in Iraq and stayed 3 years. No issues since, thankfully.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a cool, warm, rainy, sunny, windy, snowy day here. Depending on which 1/2 hr. part of the day it was. Just like spring around here.

Sorry to hear Bandit. Here is hoping it is something that can be treated.

My first and only car I ever owned was a '65 Chevy Impala. Still have the body. Just missing the make it go parts. Has been all pickups since starting with a new '75 Ford.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit… that's a hard one. Hope you can get good treatment and manage it well


----------



## ssnvet

Modified and repurposed some aluminum feet to use as mounting stand offs for the cross over boards.










Playing electronics tech tonight.










6 solder connections each. Ready to install and connect.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry to hear, Bandit….


----------



## rhybeka

appears it's my turn to have insomnia. TGIF - and I think most of my team is working from home today except me. lots of coffee to be induced later.


----------



## CFrye

Dan, you're a real "cord" (as Nannette would say, Mudflap can explain) 
Sorry, AJ, no spare #8 blades. I'll keep my eyes open. 
Bandit, I'm glad they were able to diagnose the cause of your shaking. Now it can be properly treated. Hang in there!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bandit, the thing about news like yours is, we never know what to say.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Good Friday….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hitting my wall and trying to stay with it. Love the graphic, Matt. Even out of the darkest times we are reminded there is always hope.


----------



## rhybeka

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/371657#comment-4473801

reminds me of the chair I sat in in Charles's front room


----------



## bandit571

Must have been really tired from that road trip, yesterday…driving around in thunderstorms is not a nice way to travel.

Slept in late this morning…..waiting on what the Boss has planned for today. As long as the hand can hold onto something solid….shaking is controlled. Also have to go to "PT" to work on a balance issue..again. ( didn't help the last two times, but…)

I MIGHT try a bit of woodworking….just to stay busy.


----------



## MontanaBob

I was thinking I should show you the burning that Mark (Festus56) did for me. I thought it came out real nice…


----------



## bandit571

Hopefully I can make it to two gatherings this year….Iowa Follies..and the Wapak meet& greet….

Wondering when the World's Longest Yard Sale will be, this year….

Trying to eat a bowl of cereal right now…..load up a spoonful..looose half of it on the way up…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bob, beautiful box.

Bandit, eat things that require sticking a fork in them. Bacon and eggs are better than cereal.


----------



## ssnvet

Very nice box… wedding or anniversary gift?

We're having a slow day in the office so I'm playing on the metal lathe in our proto-type shop. Chasing thousandths on the lathe can be very frustrating… I keep missing by 0.005" to 0.008".

I'm making s spud with a threaded insert for a 3/8" bolt stud for use on the Nova chuck, so I don't need uber tight tolerances. But unless I get some experience trying to chase them, I'll never learn how to do it.


----------



## DanKrager

The spud that came with my Nova chuck is about 1/2" too short to be useful. Wanna do two Maniac?

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Took an Inventory of the leftover Pine..









Mostly 1×6 scraps. Might have a project to try..









There are 12 brace/drivers in there….may cobble something a little more organized…
Still have a small piece of this stuff..









Might be enough to build a small box with?
Need to research Drill Tills, I guess….gives me something to do…


----------



## rhybeka

this feels like the day that never ends…. have a headache due to lack of sleep I'm guessing. I'm scooting out as early as feasible. I'd like to go to the shop since the temp is mild enough but I don't think it's a wise idea in my state.

So most likely a nap and then cleaning. My parents and cousin will be here about 8:30 am when it's only ~35 degrees out and dad will be ready to start ripping the shed down. going to try to remember to put my long johns on and my work boots - it's going to be muddy out there! Glad to be seeing the family though. 

@Bandit let me know what you find… I need to make a larger one and was thinking about building a combined saw and drill till.


----------



## Festus56

Nice box there. Looks great with the finish on it Bob !! The writing looks good right side up ! lol

Cool day here and going to get cooler as we get to Sunday they say.


----------



## KelvinGrove

64 degrees, breezy, a broken layer of those fluffy stratocumulus clouds floating by. Got the pickup back today so I am out loading it up for a dump run tomorrow. Where did all of this carp come from?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka is there anything you could reuse off of your shed?


----------



## ssnvet

Finished the threaded lathe spud…










Here it is in the chuck…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well

So far there are only 2 said they were coming to the get together in June. I guess I will not be by myself and will have to do a lot of super entertaining to do.


----------



## bandit571

back home from yet another road trip….took GrandBRAT DIVA home, had to bring back GrandBRAT the Younger with us. Going back down Sunday for a cookout and drop him off.

Only thing I found worth bringing back home….a 4 pak of Deschutes Black Butte Porter…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin for me it depends on the wifey since she will be at around 6 months pregnant. She maybe a bit of a bear to be around at that point.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Well
> 
> So far there are only 2 said they were coming to the get together in June. I guess I will not be by myself and will have to do a lot of super entertaining to do.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin, what was that date again?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: We could always tie Marty to the top of the car…...

Beka: Haven't found much in the way of a til..yet…Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has started to work on something…may have to hang the braces a bit differently….Already have a saw til….


----------



## mojapitt

> Arlin: We could always tie Marty to the top of the car…...
> 
> Beka: Haven t found much in the way of a til..yet…Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has started to work on something…may have to hang the braces a bit differently….Already have a saw til….
> 
> - bandit571


That might be fun even if you don't go to Arlin's. Be like a scene from Vacation.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy with new granddaughter Andi.


----------



## ArlinEastman

June 22-24 which most people are leaving to go home on Sunday's

I would love to see Marty tied to the top of the car. I would have to get a few pictures of that. lol

I understand DL, however, if she is that cranky it might be best to leave for a few days.  lol


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin she would be lost without me just as I would be with out her. Minus I can make food for myself. She would
be stuck with cereal and pb&js.


----------



## Festus56

Great picture Andy. Those little people are pretty special !!


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, Jim and I are planning to be there. 
Great looking box, Bob. Nice burn job, Mark. 
Andy and Andi, priceless!


----------



## diverlloyd

Yessssssssss up with food poisoning. And top it off plumbing issues. It's gong to be a great day.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Arlin, I will let you know. I have to deliver a project out there in that time frame but not sure of exact dates.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Is anyone else getting these pop ups? I only get them when I come to this thread.


----------



## Handtooler

I haven't. Hope you didn't pass something on.


----------



## Gene01

Great picture of Andy and Andi. Thanks, Monte.
Tim you need an ad blocker. 
My shop is closed for the weekend. Son and family up from Tucson.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great pic of Andy and Andi…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers and Nubbettes,

Trying a new coffee. Maxwell House Smooth and Bold. So far I like it

Off to do errands that will take me near Woodcraft. Hmmmmm…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

14 and snow. Yuk yuk yuk


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte ,

You really need to move…just saying ,LOL

This week maybe


----------



## mojapitt

We are at near record level of snow, cold and misery this winter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Iowa Lumberjocks get together not in the cards. I have a Boyscout camp to go to in Wisconsin. Liam's first ever, so it takes the priority. Arlin, maybe I could make a visit another time this summer. If you want, I could take Home a few cedar trees for ya.
Congrats to Andy and Carol.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

We have snow again. Only a couple inches but it cooled off. 10° with a high of 22° later. Maybe do this for a couple more days. We are already over record snowfall and still going.

Would like to make it your way Arlin but the way it looks we will have to just watch from here. Will have to see when it gets closer.

Been busy in the shop. Ended up making 12 boot jacks before I got caught up. Now have some cabinet doors to repair and a leather billfold to make.

Did take time to replace the bearing guides on my band saw. New guides with cool blocks make it better than new. Was way over due for a tune up.


----------



## bandit571

Was both busy in the shop..and ugly in the shop…first the ugly…









Yeah, yeah, yeah…still better looking than Mudflap…
And the "busy part" 









"Part 1", is done….part 2?









Clear all of this off, move the drill press to the left….drill til beside it. 
There is enough room for trays/boxes under the drills..









Reinforced the slots for the drills to go..









Nothing real fancy…just glue and screws…10 drills. Another (14" sweep) is hanging out with the eggbeaters…another hangs on the end of the til..









Notches were cut with a backsaw, then popped out with a chisel and mallet..
Might be enough for one day….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Yes that is a wonderful picture of Andy and Andi and a living legacy to along time. Did I mention how I love my family and grandkids.

Being married and having family is what it is all about.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, you give new meaning to The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Being married and having family is what it is all about.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Maybe I should do that one of these days….......


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have another walnut log to pick up and maybe some other logs. My skiing buddy with a farm found it in the woods. I will trade him for some work around the farm. The sapwood has all rotted, but the heart appears perfect.


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## Mean_Dean

Look'n good, Matt!


----------



## rhybeka

Looks good, Matt! I'd love to have a lathe but I think I'd end up working on that most so I better get the other tools up and going first 

Looks great, Bandit! Guess I'm on my own to come up with a combo till 

I'm thinking about trying to build one of these at some point - need to keep Lily from eating my puzzles :\









Oh! I also got my dad's DeWalt planer too  I picked up new blades for it at Lowes. I figured it's owed that much since it's at least 15 years old or more.

Back to trying to kill the Predator

@Dean I'm married but don't have kids. It's still a good life. you'll find her when it's right.


----------



## mojapitt

3 more "working" days. Chaos is rampant.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

We had a glorious spring day in the low 50s. Skipper and the bunny were loving life and the cat even went out to investigate.

I ran my errands and then worked in the shop to finish my speaker build. Posted it as a project here:


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 3 more "working" days. Chaos is rampant.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Stay with it Monte, yer almost there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If ya leave now, you can beat the rush… and have some of Debbie's home made lasagna that I'm fixin' to eat…..


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… you'll need to learn to say things like "fixin to eat" in your new homeland…

:^p


----------



## DanKrager

Ya, and I've learned that if you're born north of MD line, you'll forever be "a damned Yankee". And you'll hear "Civil war? Thar ain't nothin' civll 'bout dat wawa". If you take food to a church supper, you'll be bringing all of it home. Actually happened to a good friend of mine.

And if you hear "Y'all come back now" as you're leaving, don't go back to talk some more. It's just a parting expression!

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, what gift did you decide on?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Monte… you ll need to learn to say things like "fixin to eat" in your new homeland…
> 
> :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I grew up in Maryland and have lived here in southwest Virginia since 1979. I still don't have all the accent down. "Fixin to eat" can also be "I'm fixin' ta eat me some". Here we also have hollers and yonder. "The holler is a fir piece down yonder" Potatoes and tomatoes? That's taters and maters.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Back to trying to kill the Predator
> 
> @Dean I m married but don t have kids. It s still a good life. you ll find her when it s right.
> 
> - rhybeka


Thanks, Becky!

And let us know when you get your Predator-you know I lose sleep over these kinds of things!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does anybody else eat scrambled eggs and fried rabbit on Easter, or is that just me???


----------



## ssnvet

pretty sure it's just you Marty… you are one of a kind :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

My dog disemboweled a rabbit last Easter. She may have preferred it fried, but she didn't ask.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean no luck but closer. and I had fun. came up so I could take more measurements in the kitchen. I broke down the other day and bought a kitchen design software to help the SO visualize the options we have. Trouble is now I have to learn how to use it. paper and pen would be easier, but she does better with 3D sooooo…

Dad, uncle and cousin came today and helped me remove the shed and put up fencing to replace it. Yard looks totally different over there, but discovered I need to be spraying the [email protected] out of some poison ivy that's growing behind the fence.


----------



## Festus56

Not this year Marty !!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, Elmer Fudd is with you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like that, Mark…..


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Easter everyone. I am at "work" yet today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, Bill, warm yer cameras up, Gary bought a laser, we'll hafta put it together when he gits it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, how many hours left???


----------



## mojapitt

20 hours on the clock.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Easter my friends. The boys got April fools Easter baskets with vegetables and soap and toothpaste and cans of beans in them…...then they got their real baskets. Now they need to go find eggs outside that I hid at 0530.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Paul needs y'alls vote next door…..
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/269289#reply-4588489


----------



## Gene01

> Paul needs y alls vote next door…..
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/269289#reply-4588489
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Done did it.
Some mighty fine work exhibited but, Paul's work is head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## mudflap4869

That thing in the apron was only made to scare little babies with. But I am a sex symbol.


----------



## bandit571

And I'm still better looking…

Delivering the Cupboard today….and an Easter meal when I get there. May take a picture of the cupboard, when it is paced where she wants it.

Beyond that? Nothing really planned…...

Beka: I googled Brace drill tils, and a few ideas came up….However, IF you want, I can send the old drill til over to you, and you can build a saw til to hang it on.


----------



## bandit571

Mini rant alert:

Someone gets fired from their job, simply for what they say? Isn't that in violation of the 1st Amendment?

Freedom Of Speech?

There was an old saying…."I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death, your RIGHT to say it" 
Look that one up.

If I was that Nurse…I'd be suing the place for everything they had. IN Federal Court, no less.

Rant over, carry on…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Mini rant alert:
> 
> Someone gets fired from their job, simply for what they say? Isn t that in violation of the 1st Amendment?
> - bandit571


That depends, did they tell the boss to go to ???


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Mini rant alert:
> 
> Someone gets fired from their job, simply for what they say? Isn t that in violation of the 1st Amendment?
> 
> Freedom Of Speech?
> 
> There was an old saying…."I may not agree with what you say, but I will defend to the death, your RIGHT to say it"
> Look that one up.
> 
> If I was that Nurse…I d be suing the place for everything they had. IN Federal Court, no less.
> 
> Rant over, carry on…
> 
> - bandit571


The First Amendment (and the rest) controls interaction between citizens and the government, not between private parties such as employees and employers.



> Paul needs y alls vote next door…..
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/269289#reply-4588489
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Done did it.
> Some mighty fine work exhibited but, Paul s work is head and shoulders above the rest.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Boy ain't that the truth. That is some outstanding work.


----------



## mojapitt

We have had numerous people fired here for commentary. Usually something that is derogatory towards the hospital.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Easter All,

Nice sunshine and warmer than yesterday. The snow from yesterday all went away and ready for more.

Enjoy the laser Gary. The real job is putting them together then the fun begins. Mine runs at least 1/2 hr. to 5 hrs. some days. Probably have over 1000 hrs. on mine with no problems other than operator error occasionially.


----------



## ssnvet

Augraton potatoes and ham in the oven. I'm starving


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure what the stuff is in the cafeteria. Certainly didn't look like ham and potatoes.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Mini rant alert:
> 
> Someone gets fired from their job, simply for what they say? Isn t that in violation of the 1st Amendment?
> 
> - bandit571


When I worked for the prison system I saw this many times. Say the wrong thing in front of an inmate, co-worker or supervisor and you were gone. It's a shame. I learned to never, *never* say anything that could be remotely considered racial. I had an inmate "smarting off" to me once. I asked him to knock it off. He said "I have freedom of speech, I can say what I want". I advised him that yes you do, but you may have to pay the price for what you say. He continued, I wrote the charge, he spent 15 days in isolation.


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't there a movie..long time back..about a college called P.C. U. ? No longer a work of fiction, is it?


----------



## GaryC

Laser due Wed. Looking forward to it


----------



## ssnvet

Freedom to say what you want and freedom to not say what you don't believe to be true are very similar issues…

Yet I have people trying to force me to say things that I believe are false and don't agree with every day now. Fortunately, I have science on my side…. but politics can quickly trump fact and science….

PC isn't about freedom… it's about forcing people to agree with you and punishing those who don't.


----------



## ssnvet

Spiral cut honey ham…

I can't believe I at the whole thing.


----------



## mojapitt

My problem with many PC people is hypocrisy. It only matters if they are offended, not if you are offended.


----------



## mojapitt

I seem to be lethargic/ unmotivated. Maybe i will get around to deciding why.


----------



## ssnvet

Ignorance? Or apathy? Which way?

We don't know, and we don't care they say.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Spiral cut honey ham was on our menu last night.

Happy Easter everyone. Things are looking up.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Easter to you and your family Sandra


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Easter to you too!


----------



## Momcanfixit

How are your daughters doing? I know there were some challenges last year.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Saw a group of these protesters last night at the gas station. Signs and chants yelling at every person that had a visible gun that walked in or out. A guy stops and tells the ringleader so what is your solution. Answer take away all the guns. Guy says well that is nice but the gun was used as a result of issues so what caused the issues? Kid says the gun! Guy replies no your own kind is vicious beyond belief with this social media and with your little in groups. You harass kids that are different or do not agree with you. So bad that they kill themselves or others.

Kid says no it is not that way. Guy says I have spoken the truth, what you do is your business. But my gun stays with me. Then walks away. Kid goes to screaming find out who he works for lets get him fired.

Yeah that will convert the guys thinking.


----------



## mojapitt

Bored, bored, bored, bored, bored, bored, etc


----------



## Momcanfixit

You must be at work, then?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Re guns…... Different attitude north of the border on that issue so I'll stay out of the conversation altogether.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Posted project, first time in a long time.


----------



## mojapitt

> You must be at work, then?
> 
> - Sandra


2 more days. Then the real chaos begins.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah yes, I saw that you're moving, where to?


----------



## mojapitt

Harrisonburg Virginia.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've actually been there. Only thing I remember is the boiled okra and the guy who kept asking me if I had my 
"Arn". Pardon, I said. Your ARN, where's your ARN? We went back and forth for awhile until I realized he was asking about my sidearm. (He was saying "iron")

I also told the class I was teaching about McLobster sandwiches that we have up here, and I'm pretty sure they still think I was making it up.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, I have some language things to work out. Hopefully the folks around me are patient.


----------



## Gene01

> I also told the class I was teaching about McLobster sandwiches that we have up here, and I m pretty sure they still think I was making it up.
> 
> - Sandra


Making it up or not, that sounds like a delicious sandwich.
And, howdy, *74*.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I ate the right amount of lunch so I could eat way too much dessert, which I did.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Harrisonburg Virginia.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Howdy neighbor!


----------



## mojapitt

> Harrisonburg Virginia.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Howdy neighbor!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


My cook is gone for a month. So watch out for big bald strangers.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> My cook is gone for a month. So watch out for big bald strangers.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, if you stop by, we'd make sure you finish your journey with a full belly and some more for the road!


----------



## mudflap4869

Spiral cut ham for dinner last night. Eggs and sausage at 9 AM today. Gotta find sumpin soon, or croak from disnutrician.

The amendment insures your right to express your opinion, especially when it disagrees with that of the government. It does not grant you a right to create chaos within the community. You are RESPONSIBLE for your words.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do not know if you guys and gals have noticed how things are going in the world and here in the USA but it does not make me happy.

Have you seen lately were doing good or going to church or telling the truth are now considered Bad and how all the bad things people do are now considered Good.

Also the ones who now like the bad good are either physically hurting or maiming the good people?

I do not like what is happening anymore!!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka if you are going to spray go to your local farm store (rural king,tractor supply etc) and get some 24d to spray. It's a selective herbicide so it kills stuff that's not grass. Follow the instructions the stuff I have is mixed at a table spoon per acre so the gallon at $50 has lasted ten years. It's also safe for animals after a certain time. We used it on the grazing fields for cattle.

Oh happy Easter


----------



## Momcanfixit

Back at ya Gene.

And oddly enough, McDonald's does a great lobster sandwich. Only limited availability based on the lobster season.

We had our Easter dinner last night - spiral ham, scalloped potatoes, glazed carrots and I made three kinds of pie - butterscotch, coconut cream and pecan. Tonight - leftovers.

Arlin - don't despair, there is still good out there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Sandra, good to see ya. Murphy bed wall looks great.


----------



## bandit571

Well..on the road again…









Take it down to Daughter's place. Hamburgers, Brats, and hotdogs on the grill…and a beer to wash it down, and a nap..









Kind of hard to get a decent picture…with the door in the way.

Happy Easter Greetings, Sandra!

Sign of the times….at a stop light, saw four kids waiting on the light..each were texting the other….never noticed the light had changed ( there is a song in there, somewhere) 
Bright and sunny all the way down to Huber Heights, OH…..half way home, we ran into a white-out….April Fools my rosy red…..supposed to get 2-3" tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cabinet looks great, Bandit!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good to see you too Bill.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Sandra !! Been awhile.

Bandit that looks like it was made for that place. Looks good !!

Started a little lasering project a bit late. Still has an hour to go and I am getting hungry.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bandit, that came out great. I need something like that at the end of our hallway. Saved the picture.


----------



## bandit571

Have about an inch of the white s..tuff on the ground, now. Mother Nature pulling an April Fools Joke?


----------



## CFrye

Happy Easter, y'all.
Good to see you, Sandra and Gary!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Happy Easter!

No April Fools joke here either. Windy as all get out today and snow and sleet on the way home from the salt mine. I spent the day in the office, it's just another Monday for me. The wife and kiddo went out for an Easter brunch buffet and picked up my mother along the way. It was sunny when I sent them off and also when I made the trip into the salt mine a couple hours later.

Started a new project, which is a rehash of another project. I made my sister a cork bank for Christmas a couple of years ago and she commissioned me to make one for a friend who's getting married at the end of the month. This one will be out of walnut and be a little more refined as the wood will not be rough cut. I forgot how good walnut smells when you cut it.

The wife has already done the etch work on the glass. She's quite artistic and did the whole thing freehand.


----------



## Festus56

That is cool Mike !!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hey Mike, does she take commissions?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Bookcases today.


----------



## Gene01

Really nice, Mike. Your wife is quite the artist.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's cool Mike. You need any walnut?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Just found out that it looks like Peggie and I will be able to make the June get together in Iowa. We will be delivering a project to my cousin out there at that time (Lord willing and the creek don't rise) so the timing works out well.


----------



## bandit571

Monday morning….about says it all….3-4" of that white crap outside….yuck.

Yet another road trip today…..Family Doctor has info on my Thyroid…..

May give the bandsaw a workout later today…we'll see….beats looking out the window at the snow.


----------



## bandit571

Everytime a puff of wind comes by…..trees start throwing snowballs…may not be safe to walk out the door….









Did Bill send this stuff to the wrong address?










Hopefully, this is the LAST of this stuff, until next winter…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sounds about like our wather Bandit. We have 3" now and maybe get another 4" by tonight. Still 34° out so is really wet stuff.


----------



## rhybeka

/shiver/ holy crud did I catch a chill! Went and had the vampires draw six vials of blood. I'm guessing the endocrinologist wanted to check EVERYTHING. I'll probably be hanging by my toes next week. Time to get back on the wagon.

taking the pup to get her last flu shot and then we'll be going to lunch at a new place. then possibly boot shopping. Unfortunately my birthday gift is backordered until next week. Dad did bring the DeWalt planer (which I will now keep) and I bought a set of new blades for it to take to Whits until he retires next month. I should be able to get more done on the SO's mantle now. Woot!


----------



## Gene01

It's 72 here, today. But were gonna get a cold snap tomorrow. Down to 68. No snow, though.
Just sayin'.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

Mike… your wife's etching is really nice looking. How does one etch by hand? Brushing on acid?

After the food coma wore off I managed to get the shop picked up and organized. Ready for the next project, but not sure what that should be….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Kelvin - She might, I'll run the idea past her. 

Bill, I would be honored to help you deplete your walnut stock.

Matt, She covers the entire piece in masking tape, draws her design and then cuts out that which needs to be removed. At that point, yes she uses some kind of caustic etching compound and brushes it on by hand. The results speak for themselves.


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy Birthday Rhybeka!!! 
Dropped to 23 degrees yesterday and left ice on the ramp. I didn't go outside at all. Low 40s today and forecast calls for 50% chance of snow on Friday and Saturday. I might not be able to get to the shop again for a week. Life's a bitch, and then you die! Got a couple of projects in the works out there and want to get them finished.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on out Mike. I'm home today and tomorrow.

I love snow and cold and all, but on this April 2 I need it warm and dry so I can work on bookcases in the garage. Instead it's 31 deg and spitting something obviously frozen out there. I'm limited to cutting trim pieces and moving bookcases into my small shop to work on them.


----------



## GaryC

60's & 70's all week Got a notice that the laser was due here by Wed. Got a notice today that said tomorrow. hmm


----------



## Festus56

Gary mine only took 4 days to get here. I was pleasantly surprised to say the least. If you want to PM your e-mail I can send you a bunch of pictures of my set up to help or really confuse you. Feel free to call if you want. I sure could have used some help when putting mine together and getting it running.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> /shiver/ holy crud did I catch a chill! Went and had the vampires draw six vials of blood. I m guessing the endocrinologist wanted to check EVERYTHING. I ll probably be hanging by my toes next week. Time to get back on the wagon.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Yeah, I know all about them vampires….....

Of course, mine are all attractive young ladies…

You can start whining when you get jabbed 3 times a week like I was, about this time last year. 

Of course, I had my PICC line at that time, which meant that I didn't actually get jabbed. My PICC line had two hubs, and the nurses just hooked their vials up to the return line hub, and were on their way.

By the way, here's a video that might help you with replacing your planer knives.


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-day, Beka!

Returned from the Doctor's office…..waiting on blood tests ( something in the air?) about the thyroid levels being too LOW….about half what they are supposed to be. Have sent the DVD of the brain MRI over to Columbus, OH..so the Doctor over there can see what was found ( or not found?) inside the head.

Stopped at Menard's on the way back home….picked a 1×10 x 4' Birdseye Pine board ( under $4..) and a new, Fine 1" wide wheel for the grinder. Then a nap while the Boss shopped at Wall E World.

Going through Port Jefferson, OH…had to stop for the traffic light. Car in front of us could NOT wait for it to actually turn GREEN…she took off through the RED anyway…and about got T-Boned by a pickup truck….luckily, the truck had good brakes….There are some idiots out there….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky-I didn't know it was your birthday! (You know how out of the loop I am these days…...)

Happy Birthday!! I hope it's the best one yet!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, everything comes back in style. Pretty soon you'll be "hip" again.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Beka.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Beka. Maybe you'll get a Predator as a gift.


----------



## bandit571

Have a large empty skillet sitting in the kitchen….may through some sausage, veggies and a few other items into it…and see what happens…..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy birthday Beka… how your feeling better soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Birthday Beka!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday.


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Beka !!


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure going to miss this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Monday Beka…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I am sure going to miss this.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah whatever…..


----------



## Handtooler

Beka. Hope you thoroughly enjoyed this special day!


----------



## bandit571

> I am sure going to miss this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, you did NOT have to send it down here…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Virginia will have their snowiest winter ever next year.


----------



## mojapitt

I wouldn't be surprised Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Where the shop once stood


----------



## firefighterontheside

The shop will rise again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Where the shop once stood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So it is on it's knee's now?


----------



## mojapitt

WBBN, it's a complete knockout. No standing 8 count.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Kelvin, wife said sure. Let me know what you're looking for.


----------



## bandit571

Gin & Tonic is done…time to call it a day…..another road trip tomorrow….another long day.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks for the bday wishes all  it was a good but busy day. After the endocrinologist (have they referred you to one yet, Bandit?) and the vet, we went to lunch at a yummy place, then shopped a bit at the western store. after that, I got the last of the shed taken to the dump and emptied. Then I helped Whit create a path in the 'warehouse' area so the guy coming to pick up the 24" planer today could get it out (just glad I'm not around since there's no forklift in sight). We had to move five honey locust rounds about 7 feet to one side of the building - I'm really glad he had a pneumatic lift of sorts.

Got the DeWalt planer into the shop and onto a stand. We were both out of gumption at that point so I'll probably be going back tonight. @Dean thanks for the video - I was looking through a few and it seems pretty straight forward. Going to try to have the old blades sharpened if they're worth anything. We are in the middle of a monsoon today…along with thunderstorms this afternoon so I'm not sure there will be water class at the gym.

Weather makes me want coffee I think.


----------



## mojapitt

11° with 10 inches of snow. Nice spring day.


----------



## Gene01

70 for today's high. No snow.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

*Monte*... It's the knowledge in your head, skill in your hands and motivation to create in you heart that makes you a woodworker. And you are one of the most productive and creative ones I've seen. You'll come through this transition with a brand new work environment… maybe smaller, maybe larger… surely different, but you'll be back to creating things out of wood soon enough. Time to make your transition to greener pastures, for now. Best wishes for the transition.


----------



## Gene01

> Hi all…
> 
> *Monte*... It s the knowledge in your head, skill in your hands and motivation to create in you heart that makes you a woodworker. And you are one of the most productive and creative ones I ve seen. You ll come through this transition with a brand new work environment… maybe smaller, maybe larger… surely different, but you ll be back to creating things out of wood soon enough. Time to make your transition to greener pastures, for now. Best wishes for the transition.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Well said.


----------



## diverlloyd

> It's the knowledge in your head, skill in your hands and motivation to create in you heart that makes you a woodworker.
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt that would make a great signature line.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt that would make a great signature line.
> - diverlloyd


Yes it would…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A bright sunny day here. About 15° and 8" total snow. Should melt pretty good today if it gets to the 30's.


----------



## KelvinGrove

The joy of being a professional paranoid.


----------



## rhybeka

I figured we'd be hearing the T word sooner rather than later


----------



## mojapitt

Just because you are paranoid doesn't mean that they are not out to get you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

T for Tim, transition, thunder, telekinesis? What?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Twister, tornado.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers.
Happy belated birthday, Beka!
My calendar shows that today is Gene and Phyllis' birthday (anniversary, maybe?). Happy day, Gene and Phyl!!
I think it is nap time…


----------



## diverlloyd

Paranoia the hours suck but it pays off in the end.


----------



## ArlinEastman

So for today it is snowing and will only have 1" of it.

Monte

Well one good thing from leaving the shop is you do not have to clean it.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms, hail..water running across the roads….yep, a road trip today. Didn't have any appointments, was picking up Daughter's animals to babysit for a day or two…

Thyroid level is back to normal. Sugar was a tad higher than they liked, but not Diabetic yet. Need a nap, now.


----------



## bandit571

Tornado warnings are out and about….Dayton, Xenia, OH area….heading NNE. Beka better head to the basement..

Very loud T-storm rolling through here right now…


----------



## ssnvet

> Tornado warnings are out and about….
> - bandit571


Grew up with twisters in southern Michigan (and you all thought I was a native Mainiac) and don't miss them a bit.

They are very rare up this way, and usually take the form of a "micro burst" (aka tornado light).

Give me an ice storm any day and keep your twisters.


----------



## mojapitt

Snowing here again


----------



## mojapitt

Get rid of those storms before I come through.


----------



## bandit571

Wish Marty and DL would stop sending them up this way….


----------



## rhybeka

T = tornadoes.

I dislike dealing with student loan consolidation. ugh.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit it twasnt I who has sent them your way its pretty crappy down here also


----------



## mojapitt

3-1/2 hours ago I clocked out for the last time. Trailer is almost loaded and my nerves are shot. Let the journey begin.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte are you coming through Louisville area?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 3-1/2 hours ago I clocked out for the last time. Trailer is almost loaded and my nerves are shot. Let the journey begin.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 I hear a news report about some guy running around naked at a hospital. Was that you??

Heck of a way to show them!!


----------



## mojapitt

First night in Ames Iowa, second night in Martysville and hopefully Harrisonburg Virginia on the 3rd night.


----------



## diverlloyd

Okay I was seeing if you was going to be close we could meet up.


----------



## CFrye

I want to know how Lena scheduled her trip home during the move. That's a skill I want to learn!


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, I did a really poor job giving myself time for this move. However, I am supposed to fly home and bring her car in 2-4 weeks. Then I should have time to stop.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, it was my idea for her to go. Just made more sense before she gets a new job.


----------



## Festus56

Monte what day are you leaving? Tomorrow?


----------



## mojapitt

Between 4 and 6 in the morning. Depends on fast I get the wife moving.


----------



## tacky68

Monte: Congratulations on the final clock out!!! Good for you. Good luck on the move, and best wishes for you in

the future. Hope you get settled in quickly in Va.

Tim.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

One of the sole reasons I got my ham radio license in the 90s was because of storms. There is a very active Skywarn group in St. Louis, and they work with the Emergency Operations Center and the National Weather Service when the call goes out for info. I need to get my radio back in my truck and get my home station back up too.

So many projects, so little time.


----------



## CFrye

Just booked our motel for the Iowa gathering. The Sunrise Motel is about 20 minutes West of Arlin's place. We won't be blacklisted cause we're staying in Nebraska, will we?


----------



## rhybeka

I wish I could swing making it, but there's going to be too many irons in the fire by then  I think we've come full circle and my shed is back on. Now my only question is if I should make the peak higher than 10 ft 2 in so I can put wood storage up in a loft… but I need to get to work so that thought will have to wait.

was also reminded I have to go to the DMV today to get a new sticker for my truck. Ugh.

Morning all!


----------



## diverlloyd

Okay Monte.


----------



## ssnvet

Hump day hath cometh…

*Monte*... Full speed ahead and don't look back… burn the ships when you get there. You're going to love your new life in the valley.

*Shop time* consisted of prepping for my lathe variable speed upgrade. I mounted the VFD in the plastic control panel, installed the DIN rail and planned out where to mount the fuse block, motor contactor and terminal blocks. I spent an hour cutting a nice hole in the panel side wall to install a 120 v outlet so I could plug the existing lathe pqwer cable into the box and not use up the only other outlet on the wall…. and as soon as I was done remembered that the existing lathe power cable is being eliminated :^o


----------



## boxcarmarty

How many miles are left Monte???


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte.. REALLY … 
Monte is on the road as we speak, 
expected to be here in Va on Friday 
They are calling for SNOW on Saturday .. this is April in Va…

GO figure ..


----------



## ssnvet

> They are calling for SNOW on Saturday .. this is April in Va…
> GO figure ..
> - CharlesNeil


That would be global warming Charles :^p


----------



## Gene01

I think snow follows Monte.


----------



## CharlesNeil

WEll..

Give me 6 month's and i will have Monte eating properly … And speaking properly , gonna be a challenge . 
Smashed taters .
And if ya build a table , you need "lags"... 
And lets not forget "fixin to" 
And of course ''''Okra" .... and rice. 
Redeye Gravy , with grits and the Aigs… OMG … so good … Especially with a Tbone. 
Round here ..Waffle house is considered "Gormet Dining "... LOL

Aig's with the "yeller runny" , Grits , Tbones .Med rare with the Aigs, with Grits,

Looking forward to having him round hea .

On a side note ,

I am amazed at the "friends ,and "family " that the woodworking Community has afforded all of us .
I have made so many dear friends its amazing ..

I may have to get him some , Gator and "mud bugs "..


----------



## ssnvet

> Give me 6 month s and i will have Monte eating properly … And speaking properly , gonna be a challenge .
> - CharlesNeil


You've got your work cut out for you Charles… You may be able to convert Monte from a Damn Yankee into just a Yankee, but I'm not sure anyone can turn him into a true "Son of the South" .... Whatever that is :^p

But Monte doesn't strike me as a city critter, so I think he'll qualify as a "good ol' boy"



> Round here ..Waffle house is considered "Gormet Dining "... LOL
> - CharlesNeil


I visited my brother in West Georgia two years back and he took me to Waffle House. They have perfected the art of hash browns… Mmmmmmmmm…. I like mine "Scattered, Smothered, Covered & Chunked"


----------



## bandit571

Yesterday was Thunderstorms, maybe a twister….flooding everywhere,,,,today? Snow flurries, and high winds…yet the Boss still needs to go to the store. keeps up around here, I may need to buy a DUKW to get around.

Babysitting two of my Daughter's cats, AND her Pit Bull….did NOT go very well…..

Just another day at the Nightmare on (North) Elm Street…..ummmmm, Morning, I guess..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> WEll..
> 
> Give me 6 month s and i will have Monte eating properly … And speaking properly , gonna be a challenge .
> 
> Round here ..Waffle house is considered "Gormet Dining "... LOL
> 
> I may have to get him some , Gator and "mud bugs "..
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Waffle House… one of them fancy places where they cook the food right in front of ya.

Love 'em.

Made it back from my trip to Nashville (Franklin TN actually). Got home at 9:30 and was sound asleep 15 minutes later. I don't travel like I once did.

T-storms through the night but no tornadoes here thank goodness. An my new new gutters gutted and my new downspouts spouted so that project seems to be complete.



> 3-1/2 hours ago I clocked out for the last time. Trailer is almost loaded and my nerves are shot. Let the journey begin.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good deal Monty. With any luck, the next time I clock out for the last time will be the last time period. Drive safe!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cloudy and 30° this morning. Almost of our snow melted yesterday with the sunshine. Maybe going to get some more this evening. 1" to 3" they say maybe. Should get to the upper 30's today so will melt some as it comes down.

Drive safe Monte. At least it should be good roads for the most part.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um mornin', drive safe Monte…..

I haven't been real chatty lately, I've been pretty busy with remodelin' our Indy house and all. I'd like to git it on the market this year, although Debbie says we may hafta wait a bit longer cuz the kids are wanting to buy it. I've also been doin' work on our Martysville house as well. Maybe I'll kidnap Monte and put him to work fer a week or two, that'll give Charles a chance to shovel up all that snow…..

The big thing on my mind this mornin' is 'lil Dan, my buddy and woodworking neighbor, had his appendix removed a few weeks back. Afterwards, the doctor found cancer in there, causing it to go bad. The doctor said they caught everything early, so everything should be ok. He is in a Cincinnati hospital this morning where they are flooding his abdomen with chemo to make sure it doesn't spread. Any thoughts and prayers for him that you might have would be appreciated…..


----------



## Gene01

A little late but, still a fun video.


----------



## diverlloyd

Waffle house (or in Indiana waffle and steak)covered and topped is the way to go but then again chili and cheese is always welcome on my plate.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> A little late but, still a fun video.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Now THAT is a useful tool…. kinda like auto correct only better.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty I wish I was closer - I could use the practice  Sorry to hear about Dan - will be praying for him and thinking good thoughts. It's good they caught it early.

just finished lunch and am headed into two afternoon meetings.

wonder if I could justify a laser because i need to put my name into the monitor mount I just bought before I take it to work?


----------



## rhybeka

> T-storms through the night but no tornadoes here thank goodness. An my new new gutters gutted and my new downspouts spouted so that project seems to be complete.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


yes, but did the sump pump sump?


----------



## bandit571

Errands run…high winds and whiteouts….Brought home a bowl of Pho, and a bowl of rice for Lunch…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> wonder if I could justify a laser because i need to put my name into the monitor mount I just bought before I take it to work?
> 
> - rhybeka


bring it over here, we'll burn it up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good one Gene…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> wonder if I could justify a laser because i need to put my name into the monitor mount I just bought before I take it to work?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> bring it over here, we ll burn it up…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That is not the way to being an enabler….
I thought we were here to help!!!


----------



## CFrye

Prayers for lil Dan.
Funny video, Gene!
One more day at the land of ER, then a couple off…I think I can, I think I can, I think…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear that Marty. I'm sending my best to him.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> T-storms through the night but no tornadoes here thank goodness. An my new new gutters gutted and my new downspouts spouted so that project seems to be complete.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> yes, but did the sump pump sump?
> 
> - rhybeka


Fortunatly the water problems were never bad enough to need a sump pump. ;-)


----------



## Festus56

Sorry to hear about Dan. Good friends are just like family. Here is to a complete recovery.

Speaking of lasers, get yours all together and running Gary?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> One more day at the land of ER, then a couple off…I think I can, I think I can, I think…
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, one of these days, you'll have to explain this to me.

When I was in the ED at OHSU the first time that began my treatment process, I was kept waiting for about 6 hours, before being seen by a doctor.

Before going to the ED, my blood lab results had been faxed to the leading hematologist in the state, and she freaked out, and told me to get to the ED right away. She wouldn't let me finish my pizza for lunch, and told me to drop everything and get there as soon as possible.

So after the 6 hour wait, a doctor comes into my room (a room with a sliding glass door, where they store people until they figure out what to do with them), with my CBC. She looks at my CBC, then at me, then back to the CBC, then back to me, and finally says (and I quote) "I'm surprised you're still alive."

So, if I'm that close to death, that I shouldn't even still be alive (I was in fact perfectly healthy, except that I had extremely low hematocrit, white cell count, and platelets), why was I kept waiting so long?

It could be that OHSU's ED is just poorly run. Although they are a Level 1 trauma center (whatever that means. Is Level 1 better than a Level 5?)

Anyway, just thought I'd ask.

But from now on, if anything weird happens, I'll just go see the nurses in the Infusion Center, and let them figure out what to do with me!


----------



## bandit571

A debate is on-going right now…..go to the shop, or…...take a nap….will see how it turns out…


----------



## Mean_Dean

If you're having problems with mosquitos this summer, call the exterminators.


----------



## Gene01

Just saw Marty's post about Lil Dan. My thoughts and prayers for a complete recovery, Marty.


----------



## GaryC

Mark…no Not even out of the box yet. Something keeps coming up. Doesn't look too good for tomorrow…at least morning.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> T-storms through the night but no tornadoes here thank goodness. An my new new gutters gutted and my new downspouts spouted so that project seems to be complete.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> yes, but did the sump pump sump?
> 
> - rhybeka


How many sump pump pumps can a sump pump if a sump pump can pump more plump>


----------



## mudflap4869

That daggum Charles done talked me into bein hongry. Sept for that Okra, I like it pickled but hate it snotty. 
Marty, best of wishes for the friend. 
AND I AM STILL PURTYER THAN BANDIT!


----------



## bandit571

Yeah….Riiiight…

Nap didn't happen….shop did..









Cleared all the junk out..









New wheel on the grinder, rearranged a few items…slid the drill press over..









And set up the completed drill til..









Which quickly filled up..









Now, I need a nap….


----------



## DonBroussard

Hadn't been posting here in a few days. I made a trip to north Georgia to help my friend clean out and inventory his shop. I didn't post pictures of the drawer slides since I didn't complete that part of the inventory. We did erect an industrial shelf and stacked his sheet goods. I left him with the idea of getting with a local cabinet shop and seeing if they would take all the drawer and cabinet hardware in one lot. I had planned to visit with Tim "KelvinGrove" while I was in the area but that didn't work out on this trip.

Bandit-Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I know you well enough to know that you're a fighter. Give it hell.

Marty-Sorry to hear about Lil Dan. Sounds like they caught it in time. Prayers on the way-should be arriving soon.

Gene-Neat video. BTW, did anyone see if Veritas produced a new April Fool's tool video?

Charles-When Monte gets there, please make sure to educate him on what "bless your heart" means.


----------



## rhybeka

> T-storms through the night but no tornadoes here thank goodness. An my new new gutters gutted and my new downspouts spouted so that project seems to be complete.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> yes, but did the sump pump sump?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> How many sump pump pumps can a sump pump if a sump pump can pump more plump>
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Bwahahaha!! That was awesome Arlin!!

Anyone have or heard of Star Tools??? Whit has a bandsaw by then I'm considering relieving him of if it's decent.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, I think I'd pass on this one. It seems like it'd be hard to cut with, laying on its side like that…........!


----------



## rhybeka

Seems it's a taiwanese knock off of a jet . Not sure it's worth the 700$ he is asking for it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just heard from Monte, he just pulled into Ames Iowa…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Seems it's a taiwanese knock off of a jet . Not sure it's worth the 700$ he is asking for it.
> - rhybeka


You can buy a pretty nice band saw new in the crate from Grizzly for 7 Franklins. Take your time and shop it.


----------



## bandit571

Just got the word, that Mom will get to go home this weekend. Arm seems to be healed up, and it is out of the sling/cast. At least there was some good news, this week.


----------



## bandit571

Gin & Tonic is about done…so am I for the day…..have fun….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte has been spotted leaving Iowa…..


----------



## rhybeka

lol hopefully he makes it safe to you, Marty!

@Matt I've been trolling Grizzly and Laguna for deals, and hoping the SO would give me some of the tax return money to spend. With the addition of the base and a fence they're both ~1k. $700 was more my budget price but for as nice as the saw looks, the things I was reading said the Jet model is a step below the Grizzly/Lagunas.

Morning all - time to go get some milk and get this day of tasks done!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Cold and clear in the Scenic City today. Not feeling well and thinking of going home early.



> T-storms through the night but no tornadoes here thank goodness. An my new new gutters gutted and my new downspouts spouted so that project seems to be complete.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> yes, but did the sump pump sump?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> How many sump pump pumps can a sump pump if a sump pump can pump more plump>
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I thought it was…

How many sumps would a sump pump pump if a sump pump could pump sumps.


----------



## bandit571

Too early in the morning to think about pumping sumps….

Top of the morning to ya….and the remains to meself….

Not a cloud in the sky…so far, will see how long that lasts…not sure WHAT is on the schedule for today.

2nd Breakfast was two pieces of Wheat bread, with a layer of "Goober-Grape" inbetween….comes out of the jar as a stripe of Peanut butter, and Grape jelly….


----------



## Handtooler

Tim, When you refer to"The Scenic City" are you speaking of Chattanoogea, TN just north of you or one of the north Georgia towns?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Spring is back. An inch of snow already and not supposed to quit until tomorrow sometime. Just glad I do not have to travel anywhere.

Plenty to do in the shop so better get to it.


----------



## Gene01

Don, here ya go. Veritas April one.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky and Bandit,

Apparently zombie raccoons are wandering around Ohio.

If you see one, post a photo!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Don,

Assuming your talking about the Southern Version of "Bless your heart ", VS the Northern Version ,LOL


----------



## HerbC

> Don,
> 
> Assuming your talking about the Southern Version of "Bless your heart ", VS the Northern Version ,LOL
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Actually Charles, I have it on good authority (that would be my Granny…) that the correct usage is "Bless yo're little pea-pickin' heart…"

And a good alternative is "Ain't she (or he) summtin' else???"

Herb, born in the Heart of Dixie…


----------



## CharlesNeil

I agree Herb .. Heard all that many times

" That boy is greener than a persimmon and dumber than a bucket of rock's"

Bless his Little pea-pickin heart" "

Mudflap , I like pickled okra as well, or deep fried, I can't do the slimy either ..Unless its a raw oyster …Then look out ',
I definitely do " Oysters "..


----------



## HerbC

But do you partake of the "mountain" variety Charles?


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Gene. They sure put a lot of effort into those April Fool productions, don't they?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Herb,

Definitely not , LOL .. at least not sober . LOL


----------



## Cricket

Arlin, I need you to contact me about this year's event as soon as possible.

Whoever has the banner from last year will either need to bring it to the event or send it to him.

If y'all talk to Arlin please let him know I need to speak with him.


----------



## rhybeka

oh! Good catch Cricket! I have the banner. I'll have to get with Arlin to get it shipped to him


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned out that drawer..









Will need a Contractor sized trash bag..









Got the hammers into a til, of sorts..









Found a bunch of other items









Files, clamps..









Wondered where that one went…even found a second mallet..









This is just the short list….found hardware, clamps, a speed square…but, nothing moving on it's own.
Tried out the new grinding wheel….now have a few more sharp chisels to stash away..

Lunch is a pair of "bacon, Cheddar, Angus Beef" burgers….you all can keep all that Okra to yourselves…


----------



## DanKrager

Man, Bandit. There's nothing more convenient than rust hunting in your own basement! They're already home and didn't cost more money, unless you are charging yourself…

I'm in the middle of a shop reorganization, cleaning, and streamlining.

DanK


----------



## theoldfart

Dan, then you can help with mine! Gotta be out by May 15'th or sooner.


----------



## rhybeka

Since my shop is back on, and there's a possible kitchen remodel looming, my shop organization is a bit on hold.  ya'll wanna come help me sort screws into their containers?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, a PM to Arlin will probably be the fastest since he will see it an email.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> oh! Good catch Cricket! I have the banner. I ll have to get with Arlin to get it shipped to him
> 
> - rhybeka


Give it to bandit if he's hitchin' a ride with Sue…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Since my shop is back on, and there s a possible kitchen remodel looming, my shop organization is a bit on hold.  ya ll wanna come help me sort screws into their containers?
> 
> - rhybeka


Throw them screws away and let's git busy on that kitchen…..


----------



## rhybeka

indoor kitchen will be after outside kitchen….and that requires a concrete patio poured….so I'm going to talk to our neighbors that do concrete and get a quote. Should have a quote from lowes on the materials by I hope Sunday. Still not sure the SO is so keen on their design so we may be getting even more design quotes. /sigh/


----------



## KelvinGrove

Today's Accomplishments.

Made it to work.
Fell asleep in meeting
Came home early
Let the dog out
Took Tylonol
Took Tamiflu
Put on jammies
Let dog back in
Checked with Nubbers

Remaining task
Get in bed
Pull up blankies


----------



## Mean_Dean

Any zombie raccoon sightings yet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte is in Illinois after gittin' lost in Iowa, he's about 2 1/2 hours from Martysville…..


----------



## bandit571

Trash bags have been bought….just need to get motivated to use them, is all….

Came home to a cop car in my alley….talking to the new neighbors….may have to read tomorrow's paper, and see what was going on….normal neighborhood activities….must not have been too bad…only ONE cop showed up, instead of the usual 2-3 cars…


----------



## bandit571

Ok, so what's fer Supper?


----------



## CFrye

I was unaccompanied to the Dr's office. That means I got to go rust hunting. A saw with a KeenKutter medallion, a small nonratcheting brace, and a pair of cutters all for the princely sum of $12.06. Pics if I survive the wrath of Mudflap ;-P


----------



## mudflap4869

THAT WOMAN IS DEAD MEAT! Just wait til she gets home and the feathers will fly. That means she will beat hell out of me. Or even worse she will cook.
Candy and I are both pilots, we pick it up here and pile it over there. Now if only I could get her to pile some of it in the dumpsters and burn pile.
I ate a truck load of oysters while growing up in South Florida ( Hollywood ). Diving for them was work, but raw, fried, in soup, and in stuffing they were great. I have never had the guts to try testicles of any kind even if calf fries are served regularly in our favorite restaurant here in Okla-Hicky.


----------



## Gene01

Like fried okra, detest boiled okra. Love oysters in any form. Quite fond of fried mountain oysters, as well. Especially the pork kind. Mudbugs ain't half bad, neither. And, I could eat scrapple and eggs every morning. Out here, scrapple ingredients take on a Mexican flavor and it's called chorizo. Also, very tasty in scrambled eggs and rolled up in a flour tortilla.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been a busy few days. Major gas leak last night and we evacuated about 30 residences for about 5 hours. I hate those calls. Then this morning started off with a spectacular car crash. The engine from a new suv ended up sitting about 20 feet from the car. Both drivers had very bad leg injuries. We've had several more wrecks today and other things to do.


----------



## bandit571

Firepit was started up..all the cardboard and newspapers are burned….pine shavings make very nice fire starters…


----------



## bandit571

Tanker carrying corn oil on Rt 33 sprung a leak, all over the right hand lane, eastbound….right about where all the Honda Traffic (East Liberty Plant) goes to and from work. Made a mess…


----------



## bandit571

Sooo…where is Monte at..now?


----------



## mojapitt

Monte is at Marty's house


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy working on the enclosure for the motors for my saws behind my cabinet. Then took it back out to get ready for finishing work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm glad you two could meet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ok, so what s fer Supper?
> 
> - bandit571


Some of the best Mexican around. More food then we could eat in one sitting…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Long day in the shop today. Had problems with some lacquer. Hope I got it fixed otherwise it will be belt sander time first thing in the morning.

Glad to see Monte got out of the cornfield in Iowa.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Who is that guy next to you???
I see Marty waggin' his tail!!!


----------



## bandit571

Been fighting this POS computer all day….Firefox is using up all of the CPU….need to do a "GOFUNDME" to buy a new one…this one is almost 5 years old…

Maybe after the trip to the Funeral Home tomorrow, I can start cleaning out the shop….55 gal. trash bag at a time.. Might take a few. Might get to doing a bit of wood working this weekend.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ /flop/ Morning! TGIF!

trying to figure out why we owe money to the gov't for the first time in…well…ever. Problem solving this early in the morning never bodes well for the day.

Glad Monte made it in one piece!

@Bill hopefully it's more quiet today. nobody likes it when you have a busy day!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte and Leana are on the road again, next stop, Charles…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning …....leave it at that…


----------



## mudflap4869

*ARGH!* That's all I have so far.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool 15° this morning with about 3" of new snow overnight. Only going to be a high of 22° so is not melting today. Have broke every monthly record. last years, and this may make this the entire snowiest season ever.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. The sun is shining here, but it's 10 below freezing.

I'm still off work. Apparently wanting to punch someone in the face as soon as I walk through the office door is a sign that I'm not quite ready to be there again. I told the work Dr. to write down that my medical restriction is that I have a strong physical reaction to BS. The next time some stuffed shirt mistakes me for the secretary or makes some stupid comment about women again, I plan on clocking him. So I guess going from depressed to furious is progress…... Again I'd like to thank the tax payers of Canada for providing me with the support services I need to keep my warped sense of humour intact.

Made some sawdust yesterday getting ready for clothespin season now that the Murphy bed is done.

Tried prairie oysters last summer, not bad but nothing spectacular. Raw oysters in Apalachicola are much better.

What was for supper? Steak, mushrooms and broccoli.

Tim - hot water, whiskey, honey and lemon. If you put enough whiskey in, you won't care that you're sick.

So Monte's been to Marty's and Sandra has been to Marty's, but still haven't met Monte.

That's all I got at the moment.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra, good morning to you and happy to see you back. Get yourself a BLUE hammer and an old refrigerator, draw pictures of those you want to bash with the hammer on the refer, then curse your heart out while beating hell out of the refer. OR, just use your fists on a heavy bag.
Don't ever forget that we who love you are always here for you.


----------



## rhybeka

Geez, Sandra! Makes me happy for 51 and fair!

really wanting some shop time but not sure I'm going to get it this weekend. too busy talking kitchens it appears.

If any of you feel like stopping on your way back from Arlin's for a shed raising, I may be ready for some help on the roof  Will see though. it's all up in the air. Still debating on the loft for wood storage as well.

time to go hammer out these last four hours of work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, lock up yer Dews, Monte is sneaking across Ohio…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, sounds like you need a group hug…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm fixin to head up to the Indy house and do some drywall work…..

BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't really care if it's quieter at the FD today, since I'm not there. I picked up some sticks, as Marty calls them, on the way home. 4 walnut, one oak and one cedar. A few are soft on the outside, but will be golden on the inside. There is a bunch more walnut for me to pick up later. One log on the ground is 30 feet long and from 24" to 18" diameter. Another is a tree leaning into another that they have to get down first. At least 24" diameter. I need to sell some walnut to make room for more walnut.

Sandra, have you thought about going to Iowa this summer?


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## CharlesNeil

So Monte is headed my way ???

Hope Leana isnt in the back of the truck in a rocking chair …LOL


----------



## mojapitt

> So Monte is headed my way ???
> 
> Hope Leana isnt in the back of the truck in a rocking chair …LOL
> 
> - CharlesNeil


She's giving orders inside the truck. Getting more coffee.


----------



## mudflap4869

All that free wood? Bill sucks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

In a way, I am paying for this wood. These folks are my friends and I often do work in their farm house. I will figure out a number of hours of labor to trade for this wood. Have to still figure that out.


----------



## HerbC

>


Who knows what beauty lurks in the heart of the fallen walnut???

The Shadow knows!!!

Herb


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I m still off work. Apparently wanting to punch someone in the face as soon as I walk through the office door is a sign that I m not quite ready to be there again. I told the work Dr. to write down that my medical restriction is that I have a strong physical reaction to BS. The next time some stuffed shirt mistakes me for the secretary or makes some stupid comment about women again, I plan on clocking him. So I guess going from depressed to furious is progress…... Again I d like to thank the tax payers of Canada for providing me with the support services I need to keep my warped sense of humour intact.
> 
> Tim - hot water, whiskey, honey and lemon. If you put enough whiskey in, you won t care that you re sick.
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra, don't get yer pee hot or you will burn out a kidney. With that said, I did admit openly in a meeting that the group should just go ahead with a plan because "I have reached the point in my career where I am no longer interested in trying to talk people out of their stupid ideas".

Not sure I will be asked for my input again.

And 10-4 on the whiskey. In fact I am not sure that the first problem and "being sick" are not related.


----------



## bandit571

Amazing…..the Ohio Stat Border Patrol actually let Monte cross the border…....

If Monte wants a Dew…he'd have to work for it…...he'll need a "Bump-cap" to get in and out of the Dungeon Shop…

Two yard sales today…..didn't buy anything for me….the Boss on the other hand….still early in the season…


----------



## Momcanfixit

What are the details for Iowa? I don't expect I could make it, daughter is graduating so it's pretty busy but ya never know…


----------



## KelvinGrove

When your hardware store sells bear traps, you are in a real hardware store.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers…

I'm not going to be able to keep up for a while… our oldest daughter, Mary, is back in the hospital for anorexia… very, very ill…. pulse in the high 20s, EKG barely registering, liver numbers through the roof…. refuses to eat… Local hospital was too scared to keep her and all the major Boston hospitals were full, so they transferred her to Dartrmouth, which is a two hour drive away. Needless to say, Mrs. Mainiac an I are exhausted. I'm at work today and can barely keep my eyes open.

However, there have been a series of events, I'll call them minor miracles, occurring daily, that have kept her alive and we're trusting God that she'll discover the will to live again. Two days ago, she agreed to sign the form allowing us to have information about her health care, and today she agreed to a feeding tube… which is HUGE!!!

For those who pray, please pray for Mary.


----------



## rhybeka

*hugs* Matt. Prayers are with you all.


----------



## Gene01

You all have mine, Matt.


----------



## HerbC

Matt,

Our prayers for Mary are that the Lord will touch her heart and spirit and give her the will to life a healthy life.

Our prayers for you and your family are that you will have the strength and wisdom to deal with this crisis, no matter what comes.

Herb


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear Matt. I know that's a struggle that really never goes away. I'm praying for you all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got ya covered over here Matt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What are the details for Iowa? I don t expect I could make it, daughter is graduating so it s pretty busy but ya never know…
> 
> - Sandra


Somewhere in the woods at the end of June…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, are ya there yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, nice stack of sticks…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Prayers definately for Mary.

Monte is here… he made it 
Its 67 degrees..
WELCOME HOME Monte.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I will be praying for her Matt.

Maybe she needs new scenery to look at. I will talk to my wife and see if we can put her up here for a while to help her get away from things.


----------



## bandit571

I could tell when Monte was in Ohio…snow flurries….

Haven't done a darn thing all day…unless a nap counts….

Matt…hang in there.


----------



## Festus56

Here is prayers that all works out Matt. That is a tough deal.

Monte needs to let Mother Nature know he is not around here anymore so it can get nice now for the rest of us !!


----------



## mudflap4869

Our best wishes for Mary. We never know what the almighty has planned for us, so all we can do is pray for peace, understanding and acceptance.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Holy smokes, Matt-I'm so sorry to hear about this.

Mary is in my thoughts, and I'll be pulling for her-and you and Mrs. Mainiac.


----------



## DanKrager

+1 for Mary. I have a good friend who is and has been fighting eating disorders most of her 23 year life. Doing OK now, so there is hope.

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Our best wishes for Mary

Montes truck doesn't roll smoke it rolls snows.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, words don't express how concerned I am for Mary. She has all the prayers I have.


----------



## MontanaBob

Tim, That trap your showing in the picture looks like a Beaver trap….It looks to be about the same size as the Victor no 9, which I've used…..


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw needed a new light bulb…..had to go to the Blue BORG ( never saw a blue apron guy) and locate the correct bulb. 25W, 120V, has two contacts on the end of the base….bayonet style base. Just under $5 for one bulb. Socket for the bulb was stuffed full of sawdust, BTW. Blew that mess out.

Finally was able to hang out one trash bag, once I got it separated from the roll, and opened up…..55 gal. bags are HUGE. Hauled the Yellow Scooper to the shop…should be ready to go in the morning, IF I am…

Sandra: Last two places I worked at. told them right up front…I will be here as long as I am having fun, and enjoying the job….when that no longer happens..BYE. Should have seen the looks I got..both when I was hired, and when I gave them my notice…..a 2 week notice, and then took a two week vacation. I always kept at least that amount of un-used Vacation time, just for that.


----------



## bandit571

Had enough Gin left for a Gin & Tonic for tonight's night cap.

1st trash bag is now 1/2 full…..need a steel shovel in the morning…..might get things done a little better…


----------



## mudflap4869

Pastry board for MaKenzi. Ash and Purple heart. Thanks to Charles Neil for supplying the wood.


----------



## mudflap4869

Cutting board for Julie. Flame Birch and Mahogany. Thank you to Charles Neil for supplying the wood.


----------



## mudflap4869

Saw blade box. Holds 12 blades. 3/4" Walnut ply and 1/4" Birch ply inserts. Gloss Spar Urethane finish.


----------



## mudflap4869

Cabinet for the brides (new) Dishwasher and Microwave. 3/4" Birch ply and 3/4" pine trim. Clear gloss spar urethane finish.


----------



## rhybeka

d'aw sweet Mudflap!

Sounds like you and Bandit are getting busy! I should get back to my hand tool room and sharpen a few planes. That could be part of my issue with the cherry top I'm trying to flatten out.

instead I'm sitting here at 6am fussing with a printer problem. Bleh.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers.


----------



## Gene01

You've been busy, Jim. Great looking projects. Must have warmed up in that shop.

Mornin' Monte. How's the weather there? Going house/shop hunting today? When do you start the new job?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. I have spent the last 2 days beating off a low grade fever. Cross your fingers I seem to have done it.

Going back over to the building supply place to make sure I didn't order too much stone siding. I only need 25 square feet and the numbers don't add up.



> Tim, That trap your showing in the picture looks like a Beaver trap….It looks to be about the same size as the Victor no 9, which I ve used…..
> 
> - MontanaBob


Bob, it's the perspective of how I took the picture. Here is a blow up of the trigger plate.










I don't know if different companies use different size number, but this one is a Duke. I seem to recall hearing that Victor uses the jaw opening in inches as the size. That appears to be the case for Duke as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice projects there Jim! You've been busy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Went to the symphony to watch Harry Potter 3 last night.
May sell some walnut today.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still a cool 14° here but no new snow. That comes tomorrow they say.

Nice job Jim. That is some pretty looking projects. Almost to nice to use.

Well after a run of 15 bootjacks in a row the orders switched to weather forecasting stone plaques. Had a custom one just finished and got orders for 3 more within 1/2 hr. Will keep the laser busy today.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Nice work on the boards, mudflap , glad to see that wood get used for something nice.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..Mudflap finally got out and did some woodworking? Guess I had better get busy..right after Lunch.

A slight "dusting" of that white stuff on the ground this morning….melting as soon as the sun hits it. Dog and cat sitting ended last night…instead we get to keep track of one GrandBRAT…..for the weekend.

What's fer Lunch?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte Update ,

I had feared that Monte finding a place to rent on short notice AND on a weekend , and out of State would be an issue .

Yesterday morning on my way to the shop , I saw a "for Rent " sign , on a very nice house … 2 doors down from my shop , Im talking a long city block. It just appeared . Go figure . 
Long story short … Monte and Leana are my new neighbors . 
They are HOME . Safe and sound .


----------



## Festus56

That worked out good Charles. Nice when a plan comes together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Charles. I don't think neighbors get much better than Monte and Leana.


----------



## Gene01

That's great, Charles! Has it got a shop building?


----------



## mojapitt

Shop building is about a block down the street


----------



## CharlesNeil

As Monte said, ... going in the am and get him keys .

Is a pretty decent shop …should be able to make do .. There are a FEW tools there .. LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow we can relax…......maybe


----------



## mojapitt

It has a swimming pool. Not thinking that will get used.


----------



## bandit571

Breaktime!.....two loads to the Firepit…35-40gal. worth of trash bag into the trash can.only weighed about 100 pounds….Think I'll sit a spell…let things calm down a bit. Film @2300 hrs, ZULU…

BTW: Now have a new hole in my hand….

Need to start on Bag#2 next trip to the shop…..snow shovel, a lawn rake, a broom….might take a few days, at this rate…no helpers until Monday/Tuesday…

Monte: Rent-to-own?


----------



## bandit571

> It has a swimming pool. Not thinking that will get used.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Stock it with fish?


----------



## CFrye

Prayers for the whole family, Matt! 
No feathers flew around here because of Thursday's rust accumulation. 
Here's the pic 









I think two saw nuts (not split nuts)and a KeenKutter medallion was worth the $2.50 even if the rest is bad.


----------



## CFrye

Walking is great exercise, Monte. Or just lounging in the water is relaxing!

Welcome Home!!


----------



## CFrye

That was supposed to say SWIMMING is great exercise!


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, PLEASE DON'T post pictures of yourself in that pool. I just can't imagine you in a Speedo. (Actually, I don't want to imagine that scene.) I posted that kind of photo and was convicted and damned near executed over it. 
I am glad that you found a nice home close to Charles's shop. Now just make the sawdust fly.


----------



## bandit571

Hauling junk out of a basement is NOT my idea of a good Cardio…..Second Episode is done…back tightened right up. Firepit is full, second trash bag is 1/2 full…still finding a few tools….have two areas left to clean out…tomorrow.

Candy: I MIGHT have a handle that would fit…and a few spare sawnuts..just sitting around…..

Nap a nap, right now…or a few of Randy's cold ones…


----------



## bandit571

Trash bag #1..









#2 is almost the same, right now..









Cords are tidied up. Outlet slots face down, and there is a breaker in the white section. Went from this mess..









To this..1/2 to the firepit, 1/2 into the trashbag









Corner needs cleaned ..









Mainly right into the firepit. Wonder how many missing tools are buried in there…
Need a few of Randy's Cold Ones….Mountain Dew doesn't help the back, much…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just sold my first piece of walnut. Only need to sell about 400 more and I can buy a new tractor.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yaaaaawwwwwnnn

Nap complete.

I see Monty lucked into new digs and bandit has not burned down the whole neighborhood. Did I miss anything else?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Mountain Dew doesn t help the back, much…
> 
> - bandit571


You might not be drinking the right kind of mountain dew…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Saw blade box. Holds 12 blades. 3/4" Walnut ply and 1/4" Birch ply inserts. Gloss Spar Urethane finish.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Did you put anything in the bottom for the blades to rest on?


----------



## mojapitt

Guess shopping at Menards is over, says the nearest one is in Illinois.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be a long commute. Rebate would have to be really big.


----------



## bandit571

There are 4 at least, all with in an hour's drive from my house…includes northside of Columbus, OH…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think there are Menards in Ohio…..
bandit beat me to it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I started my day at the auction, minding my own business, when my wife became dumbfounded when she heard the auctioneer associate my number with a golf cart. Well, not wanting to make a big deal of the obvious mistake that the auctioneer made, I loaded the 200cc creature and brought it home. Within 5 minutes of gettin' it home, I managed to catch it on fire… I'm now grounded…..


----------



## mojapitt

You cleared a space for it Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had to park the tractor outside…..


----------



## mojapitt

How does the tractor feel about that?


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty needs some fire extinguisher auctions. 
Oh my wife is having us a baby girl. So if everyone could make a bunch of posts to cover this one up that would be nice before my family members see it. Since they don't know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I'll give you $100 for that, if it's not burned up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Huh???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goes good next to a Kubota…..orange and all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm doing my best AJ.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yer paintin' the walls what color???


----------



## boxcarmarty

How's that???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Out of curiosity I looked up the price of walnut at Menards. 1×6x8 is $68. That's $17/bf.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Llyod, no one reads the old posts anyway


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Randy?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that's woodcraft prices.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Out of curiosity I looked up the price of walnut at Menards. 1×6x8 is $68. That's $17/bf.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Buy the Adler, $2 cheaper a BF.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Where??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yer paintin the walls what color???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


purple camouflage


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew, a few ice cubes, and a couple shots of Gin…..should help the soreness….May have to do a bit of actual woodworking, and take a break from Spring Cleaning the shop….fire pit is down to just embers, now.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Mountain Dew, a few ice cubes, and a couple shots of Gin…..should help the soreness….May have to do a bit of actual woodworking, and take a break from Spring Cleaning the shop….fire pit is down to just embers, now.
> 
> - bandit571


I feel you on that. While I may be very organized inside all the drawers any horizontal surface is a repository of various odds and ends that seem to stack to the bottom of the cabinets overhead. Might be time to take a few hours and clean that mess up.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

"Police Call" @ WBBN's shop!

Just think…I do this sort of thing every spring….


----------



## CFrye

> ...any horizontal surface is a repository of various odds and ends that seem to stack to the bottom of the cabinets overhead.
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have been threatened with the total elimination of any horizontal surfaces for this very reason!

Jolly good show you two whom shall remain nameless so as to not invite the wrath of family members!


----------



## diverlloyd

Well candy m sure that individual would say thanks to you.


----------



## davidweb09

Well Done, I appreciate your work.


----------



## Festus56

Well looks like I missed the cover up party but got here in time for spam even though I have ate already.


----------



## mudflap4869

Now why in the world would I want to put a bottom in that saw blade box? The darn thing is heavy enough without trying to carry around a bunch of steel in it. A 3/4" x 3" strip of wood down the middle of the bottom just might keep em in it.


----------



## bandit571

Woodnet is acting funny today….go to post a picture..and it goes "WHITE SCREEN" even have trouble posting a reply …..to my own thread over there…only site that does it, too..


----------



## rhybeka

> Guess shopping at Menards is over, says the nearest one is in Illinois.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I don't think that's right. We have a Menards on the east side of Cbus and that's closer than IL.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all


----------



## KelvinGrove

Morning all.

Going to be 60+ here today. Looks like a great day to fire up the grill.



> Mountain Dew, a few ice cubes, and a couple shots of Gin…..should help the soreness…
> 
> - bandit571


Roland searched the continent
For the man who done him in
And he found him in Mombasa
In a bar room, drinkin' gin


----------



## boxcarmarty

Huh? What? Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Well Done, I appreciate your work.
> 
> - davidweb09


I think he's pointin' fingers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Might do some laser work this afternoon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, you got it together yet???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Has Gary ever "had it together"?


----------



## rhybeka

/smh/

better go get some breakfast and get ready to head up to lowes for the kitchen meeting…. also printed out my materials list for my shed to see if my pricing is still accurate or at least somewhat in the ballpark. guess I better make sure I accounted for the right number of studs too…

Tim, toss a rack of ribs on for me. not sure it's going to be that warm here but hopefully I'll get to the shop this afternoon… we'll see. I may be stuck playing in sketchup.


----------



## GaryC

Of course I had it together, once…Bill I think…. Let me ask Melissa about that
Marty, I sent it back. It was too small. Mark gave me the site for the larger one


----------



## boxcarmarty

What was too small? Mine will burn approximate 16 inch image…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> /smh/
> 
> Tim, toss a rack of ribs on for me.
> 
> - rhybeka


No ribs today, but you are welcome to some









I add lots of garlic as well.

And now that you mention it, this would be good on ribs.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..was informed by the Boss, that it was "time to get up".....

Debating on cleaning the shop some more…or just making a bit of sawdust…..will wait and see…after Lunch…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Now why in the world would I want to put a bottom in that saw blade box? The darn thing is heavy enough without trying to carry around a bunch of steel in it. A 3/4" x 3" strip of wood down the middle of the bottom just might keep em in it.
> 
> - mudflap4869


1/4 inch ply at bottom with soft foam glued to the top. Shorted dadoes 1 inch from bottom so the foam would fit.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte and Leana are settling in just fine, and are super excited .
Had breakfast with them at Waffle House , got some hash brown in Leana and GRITS in Monte.
Had to laugh, Leana wanted to make sure she had a spot for a garden, and could she have :chickens" .
She brought along eggs from her Chickens in SD .

Me thinks they gonna fit in just fine here , LOl


----------



## mojapitt

New coffee machine. My coffee was fine. First try on her tea, she somehow put salt in instead of sugar (this was really funny to me at least). Second cup of tea was spilled when she reached for it. We'll try again later when I quit laughing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Leana can plant the eggs from SD in her new garden and get new chickens…..right?



> New coffee machine. My coffee was fine. First try on her tea, she somehow put salt in instead of sugar (this was really funny to me at least). Second cup of tea was spilled when she reached for it. We ll try again later when I quit laughing.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My bro in law made us pancakes on vacation years ago. They were inedible. Turned out he used salt instead of sugar.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> New coffee machine. My coffee was fine. First try on her tea, she somehow put salt in instead of sugar (this was really funny to me at least). Second cup of tea was spilled when she reached for it. We ll try again later when I quit laughing.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> My bro in law made us pancakes on vacation years ago. They were inedible. Turned out he used salt instead of sugar.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I would laugh at both of ya except I pulled the same stunt making fudge. And could not figure out why the "sugar" would not melt.


----------



## bandit571

Use Brown Sugar and Cinnamon in the next batch of flapjacks, Bill..

Hauled Trash bag #2 out of the shop….Also had more to sweep up..









As I did a little resaw work..









Set up to cut 3/8" thick slabs..









Shavings are from planning this flat..









Even did a glue-up..









Fancy lid for a Little Box of Pine….Floor has been swept up…back stiffened up..time to take a break.


----------



## Festus56

Marty the one he had was an A5 size and could only do 130mm x 200mm / 5.12inch x 7.87inch (Maximum). Mine is the A3 at 30cm x 38cm / 11.8 " x 14.96" maximum engraving area


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I started my day at the auction, minding my own business, when my wife became dumbfounded when she heard the auctioneer associate my number with a golf cart. Well, not wanting to make a big deal of the obvious mistake that the auctioneer made, I loaded the 200cc creature and brought it home. Within 5 minutes of gettin it home, I managed to catch it on fire… I m now grounded…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well if you decide to sell it at a good price and you are coming this way, I would like to get it for me getting around the property. Of course that is after I fix the problems now.



> Monte Update ,
> 
> I had feared that Monte finding a place to rent on short notice AND on a weekend , and out of State would be an issue .
> 
> Yesterday morning on my way to the shop , I saw a "for Rent " sign , on a very nice house … 2 doors down from my shop , Im talking a long city block. It just appeared . Go figure .
> Long story short … Monte and Leana are my new neighbors .
> They are HOME . Safe and sound .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Wow to be neighbors with both of you would be wonderful.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Monte Update ,
> 
> I had feared that Monte finding a place to rent on short notice AND on a weekend , and out of State would be an issue .
> 
> Yesterday morning on my way to the shop , I saw a "for Rent " sign , on a very nice house … 2 doors down from my shop , Im talking a long city block. It just appeared . Go figure .
> Long story short … Monte and Leana are my new neighbors .
> They are HOME . Safe and sound .
> 
> - CharlesNeil
> 
> Wow to be neighbors with both of you would be wonderful.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Well heck, lets just start us a sawdust makin', special orca growin', whiskey drinking comm-une


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I wouldn't live between us. We're both setting up a Trebuchet to throw rocks at each other.


----------



## mojapitt

You wanna grow Orcas?


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit is darn near kilt from his biannual shop cleaning.
Monte has become a southern rock chucker, And Tim is planting whales in central Georgia. I suspect that next Stumpy will create a Pineapple plantation in Michigan. 
I spent the day yesterday in the house. Candy said that there was snow and ice on the ramp and I was prohibited from going outside. She tends to get a bit upset when I fall. (I have become an expert at that.) I even had a shrink suggest that I take up martial arts again and relearn how to fall. The last time I did that, I broke my foot by high kicking the shackles on the top of a heavy bag. I am 5'7" and the shackle was at 6'3". You can probably guess that the incident took place more than 20 years ago. The top of my foot ached for several weeks after that. I doubt that I could kick any higher that 2' today, in fact I aint even going to try to do that. On Friday the 20th I will hit the big 70, so I have eased back on the self flagellation in recent years. One of these days I might just grow up and figure out that old folks don't bounce as well as young ones.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Taking Bandit's lead I cleaned off the table top.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> You wanna grow Orcas?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monday forklifting auto correct got me again. Ocra, "special" ocra.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Arlin, I wouldn t live between us. We re both setting up a Trebuchet to throw rocks at each other.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Can I be on your team Monte? Always wanted to build one. But if we do it, lets do it right…


----------



## diverlloyd

Trebuchet need watermelons and pumpkins for chuckin.


----------



## mojapitt

We have some taller trees as well as a city block distance. Can't be a wimpy little device.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I will have to stay with in distance with a spy glass to watch.


----------



## mojapitt

From South Dakota



















Not from South Dakota


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, don't look, but someone taught your Mets to play baseball.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, don t look, but someone taught your Mets to play baseball.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm watching the game now….
A sure sign that they will lose!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte glad you two are settling in 

FINALLY have a rough estimate from Lowes on the kitchen… 12k for just the cabinets and countertops…installed. Will hopefully have the rest of the numbers for the important stuff like plumbing and electrical by the end of the week. I think we might have actually found a design the SO likes as well, but it requires moving the fridges to a wall with a window that will have to be removed/wall created/ outsiding completed just to put a fridge there. oh besides moving the electric and water there. ...and that piece of the kitchen wasn't in budget. Go fig. i also saw ow much for a piece of hardieboard siding and double checked regular siding. might have to cough up the extra 6$ a sheet…we'll see though.

back to figuring lumber for the shed. I'm up to 73 studs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I always just count the feet of walls and buy that many studs. Of course it's 16" spacing, but with jacks and sills and doubles, one per foot usually works out pretty well. Use full length top plates if you can.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> FINALLY have a rough estimate from Lowes on the kitchen… 12k for just the cabinets and countertops…installed.
> 
> - rhybeka


I'll do it for $11,500…..


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, Marty builds cabinets for a living. He is very good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't know about making a living, but I can knock out a decent one every now and then…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe 'lil Dan can run up there and knock it out while he's hangin' out in Cincinnati…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte the trebuchet record with a pumpkin is over 2800 linear feet. Vertical throw height would be determined by sling length since that determines where it releases during the arc. So a little math a little trial and error a little pumpkin pie and fun will ensue.


----------



## mojapitt

1st supper in new life


----------



## rhybeka

lol i'd have no problem paying Marty to do it but I think he has his hands full and I probably couldn't afford the travel on top of that! The estimate will also increase as it's just the bare box - there's no pull out drawers or anything extra inside yet. I'm a bit concerned since the electrical will not be cheap nor will the plumbing. then there's always something that goes wrong….

for the price per cabinet I think I'd be game to take it on if I could get a pro finish on them….but then it would probably take me way too long and I still really suck at installing drawer glides!

Yay Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, nothing ever goes wrong with Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was gonna throw in travel and 2 drawer boxes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

and don't forget 1 hinge per door…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Well, it's done….
It took extra innings….
It took extra brews….
But….
MY NY METS win the game….
& sweep the three game series!!!

LETS GO METS!!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Anybody remember this guy?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers.

It's snowing here. I have officially cursed the whole nation.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Yes Tim, I certainly do.
It's not snowing here Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

That's unfortunate Bill. I really wanted you to have some.


----------



## mojapitt

I remember him. They shouldn't have used a fat guy in a donut ad. I resemble that.


----------



## Gene01

I remember those chairs and that table. I don't remember the donut guy.
Supposed to be 72 on the mesa today. No snow in the forecast. Monte's not here.
Maybe I can do some planting.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte is now officially on the F,B.I.s LEAST WANTED list. He has caused an unnatural disaster in Va. I think I heard somebody yell " GIT A ROPE". 
Mornin folks. Gas tank went empty last evening, so it is only 62 degrees in the house this morning. I might just have to put on more than just my boxers if it don't warm up around this dump. I found out that
FAT DOES SHIVER. 
I remember the doughnut man. I also remember the SEALTEST milkman being at the door at 4 am. Paper caps in quart glass bottles. We left money for payment in an envelope on the front porch. Never had it stolen. Well, so much for 60 years ago, now they would steal the money and break the bottles. I also remember the bread man and the coffee man. In Germany we had a beer man to keep us stocked up on that vital supply. Flippies by Lowenbrau.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Good morning Nubbers.
> 
> It s snowing here. I have officially cursed the whole nation.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers… thanks for the thoughts, prayers and kind words. Mary is stable and we are now on the long slow road of re-feeding. Then comes trying to figure out what's run a muck in her head.

I often quote the Dunkin Donuts guy, but change it to "time to make the boxes"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Global warming my @$$, I don't see anything warm about freezing temps…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte left 3 days ago and I'm still feeling the effects…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…snow flurries here….since Monte drove through Ohio the other day….70s by next weekend.

Normal Monday routine…plus get the front brakes replaced at 1300 hrs…..after that? 


> Good morning Nubbers.
> 
> It s snowing here. I have officially cursed the whole nation.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

33° and cloudy but not snowing even though it is supposed to. Guess Monte took it all with him.

Hope to finish up all the weather forecasting signs today and get them sent on their way. Ready for another project now.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty let me see what the other local guys want to charge us. it also looks like we will have to re-prioritize since the SO now wants the fridge on a wall that currently has a window on it. pretty sure I could get it demo'd and filled back in but the siding part not so much. If we are still going to do my workshop first, you could just come over and use Dan's old table saw 

It's still snowing here.


----------



## bandit571

Humbug!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hi-ho Nubbers… thanks for the thoughts, prayers and kind words. Mary is stable and we are now on the long slow road of re-feeding. Then comes trying to figure out what s run a muck in her head.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That's great news, Matt!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Hi-ho Nubbers… thanks for the thoughts, prayers and kind words. Mary is stable and we are now on the long slow road of re-feeding. Then comes trying to figure out what s run a muck in her head.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Breath deep, be patient, enjoy every bit of good news you get.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> the SO now wants the fridge on a wall that currently has a window on it.
> - rhybeka


Duct tape…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, if ya go gettin' more bids, I may hafta drop my price to $11,250 and short ya a couple of knobs…..


----------



## HerbC

Matt, good new about Mary. Hopefully she will continue to improve. Still offering prayers for her complete recovery and for strength and support for your whole family during this tribulation.

Herb


----------



## rhybeka

LOL Marty I would love to have your hand in my kitchen, but you'd have to put up with my SO and her ever changing mind and me and my scattered one. Just deciding what gets done first is making my head spin! plus it seems like it would be a bit of a logistical nightmare. So you'd probably be running from crazy sooner rather than later. 

oh - here's a pic - SO isn't totally sold on the white but she would be ok with it. the profile she wants is the white one, the brown door is there just for the color










I'm also not sure I want to cut raised panel doors. it would mean some investment in my router and router extension for sure.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, a straight raised panel like you showed is easy to do on the TS. All kinds of how to YouTube videos.
That rail and stile profile can be done with a straight, down cut spiral bit in two passes with the piece flat on the table.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka,

Some random thoughts re. your kitchen remodel. It sounds like you're considering doing the cabs yourself. In general, I think this is awesome and a great project for any woodworker…. but when I was at the same decision point 20+ years ago, even though I had just built a timber frame house and had all of the tools needed to do cabs, I opted to buy cabs instead of make them. The main reason was schedule and time, and the fact that not having a functional, clean kitchen in which to make ones daily bread is a huge relationship strainer. I knew my wife would be seriously ticked off at me if the project dragged on… and I've seen some friends re-do their kitchens themselves and had the project drag on for years.

Just another perspective to consider. If it was built ins in a den, I'd go for it… but I loved my dinner too much to do my own kitchen cabs :^)


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt which is exactly why I'll most likely buy them even though the cost makes me wince. I would love to be able to build them but you're absolutely right about time and getting the project done. We were trying to keep the budget down so we could do other things (like my shop) with the equity. I think we'll actually be going to check out a local Amish cabinet maker. I'm thinking at most I will do the demo, flooring, and tiling the backsplash. The flooring makes me a bit nervous. current plan is to rip out all hardwood in the living room, linoleum in the kitchen and laminate in the sunroom and put down all new subfloor and vinyl plank floor (looks like wood). Lily has improved immensely these past few weeks with her accidents but we'd rather be safe than sorry and we want it all to match…. I'm probably talking somewhere around 800 sq feet of flooring…the sunroom floor will need to be leveled again. I didn't do a hot job the first go around. :\ I have a spot in the kitchen floor that dips and I can't see any huge issue where it is from the basement looking up. somehow I will have to level it as well. my body hurts just thinking about all that work. but it will be so worth it in the end! Besides…. I'm still on the hook for a hickory dining table….

yup…incessant babble….it's what I'm good at!


----------



## UncleBuck

> Out of curiosity I looked up the price of walnut at Menards. 1×6x8 is $68. That's $17/bf.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


so what is walnut milled and kiln dried go for down your way, not box store but saw mill prices. i just got some out of my kiln selling it for 6.00 bf straight grain. its still live edge, 14 to 16 inch wide 7 to 9 foot long 1 1/4 to 2 inch thick had some interest need to fill the kiln back up but had moisture trouble.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm in the process of selling some rough sawn walnut this week. I've been selling it at about $5/bf. I say about because the wood is knotty and cracked, so I've been taking that into account. I have some really good 4/4 that I will probably sell at about $7/bf. To go to an actual hardwood supplier, for S3S is about $10/bf.

I have a bunch more walnut logs that I am gonna saw mostly 8/4 I think.


----------



## KelvinGrove

AAAAaaand to close out your day, here is a look at next week's weather…


----------



## Handtooler

Tim, I surely don't like to see that continued cold front extending past Chattanooga, Tn to your neck of the woods. Guess we'll have some hot weather by mid July, maybe?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, I surely don t like to see that continued cold front extending past Chattanooga, Tn to your neck of the woods. Guess we ll have some hot weather by mid July, maybe?
> 
> - Handtooler


Summer is currently scheduled for July 12 through 16. Can't guarantee more than that.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, on the way home…wish me luck on I-75


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Tim.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Officially done with bookcase construction. Thursday I'll do a ton of sanding and then start painting. Here's one with shelves in. Made doors today too.


----------



## Festus56

Tim that map shows us at about the same color as you and we are some north by mountains!!


----------



## DanKrager

Haere's another thought Beka. You can buy cabinet doors and drawers premade to order. You build the cases, measure them, and send off the measurements. The doors and drawers come in pristine and ready for finish. I really don't think it saves money, but you get credit for building it!

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

Winter is out of control this year.


----------



## bandit571

Beka should just build the cabinets, have a place to "stage" them, until the demo is done….Everything out, then the new ones brought in. maybe one weekend tops for the switching out…..Saturday rip all the old out, Sunday install the new cabinets. Have the plumbing done Saturday afternoon. Flooring too….subfloor back down. Finish flooring after the new cabinets are in. Electrical can be done after the demo, as well…."home run" all boxes to the breakers.


----------



## bandit571

Brakes have been done…may need rotors the next time around. Scheduled a pressure test, to see WHERE the antifreeze is going to…..

Had to hang a basket Shelf in the bathroom. Top of pedestal sink is NOT flat enough to sit things on….now they go into a lined, wire basket right above the sink's handles. That was about it for "shop time" today.


----------



## Handtooler

Tim, Travel safely, please. I-78 can be dangrous/


----------



## Handtooler

Bill. That bookcase is simply magnificent. Think twice before painting. The wood is too beaitiful to cover up. A clear coat is much more appropriate, IMHO.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear ya, but this is a paying job. They are paying me to paint it the same color as the room. Antique white.


----------



## mojapitt

Shelves look good Bill. What color will they be?


----------



## mojapitt

I personally was thinking walnut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'm starting to come to terms with myself about painting, but I still don't like it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I fixed the fire damage on the golf cart today, now I need to fix the brakes…..


----------



## mojapitt

Stepping on the brakes started fire?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Stepping on the brakes started fire?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, wrecking due to no brakes knocked the battery over which shorted it out and started fire…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's yer typical crash and burn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That was also when I realized that the gas tank is right underneath the seat…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, quit playing with gas and fire.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought the sprayer so I could tolerate painting projects. I don't even like finishing projects. I like the people that want to do the finishing themselves.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Shelves look good Bill. What color will they be?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They will be "antique white". Essentially off white.


----------



## rhybeka

Did you jump out of the cart at that point Marty??

Unfortunately the kitchen is a gut job. Exterior wall needs insulating and the soffits need to go if they can be gone. We are also hoping to get rid of some funky tray ceiling near our basement door but as always - never know what lurks until demo starts. Most of the electrical outle my locations are good in the new layout. Gas and electric for the stove will be moved as well as water and electric for the fridge (which may also include window removal, siding/housewrap/OSB/drywall install).not sure if we will just do the one window or get rid of all four and put the patio door in. Taking a bullet either way it seems. It's all so much to think about. Ugh. Going to go find a flip top cabinet plan for my bench top planer


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> the SO now wants the fridge on a wall that currently has a window on it.
> - rhybeka
> 
> Duct tape…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Pretty sure duct taping her SO is illegal.

LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

> the SO now wants the fridge on a wall that currently has a window on it.
> - rhybeka
> 
> Duct tape…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Pretty sure duct taping her SO is illegal.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Not between two consenting adults!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> the SO now wants the fridge on a wall that currently has a window on it.
> - rhybeka
> 
> Duct tape…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Pretty sure duct taping her SO is illegal.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Not between two consenting adults!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


ROFL


----------



## mojapitt

Chef has informed me that mixing radishes and tomatoes in garden salad is wrong. I was unaware.


----------



## Festus56

Left for a bit and everything went bad. Marty is playing with gas and fire, Beka needs duct tape and Monte is eating healthy. What is the world coming to?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Chef has informed me that mixing radishes and tomatoes in garden salad is wrong. I was unaware.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can't believe you didn't know that. OMG.


----------



## mojapitt

> Chef has informed me that mixing radishes and tomatoes in garden salad is wrong. I was unaware.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I can't believe you didn't know that. OMG.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


If I had finished college, I am sure I would have learned it proper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right. You don't take salad class til senior year.


----------



## mojapitt

Mets are rollin' Randy


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Chef has informed me that mixing radishes and tomatoes in garden salad is wrong. I was unaware.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Why do they fight or something?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Off to DC this morning. My wife needs some paperwork from Russian Embassy for her retirement. Women in Russia retire at 55. She doesn't get to do that here.


----------



## rhybeka

Good luck with that Monte.

Morning all! No duct tape - I wouldn't have a house to return to! Might mean a french door and patio sooner than expected though. but that means something else has to wait.


----------



## Cricket

I need to get a count of how many people will be attending the Midwest Slug Fest.

If you will be attending the event this year, please send me a message.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-Dubbers…

The owners of the salt mine are coming back from FL early this year, and are due in Monday. This always puts everyone on pins and needles as they usually do a walk through the shops and run to my boss (the pres) with a list of gripes. The fact that they're in their later 80s doesn't slow them down and the fact that one has dementia means that he's going to resurrect 10 year old complaints all over again. Don't let anyone ever fool you that money will make you happy. These people have piles of it and they're down right miserable.

I stole the garage that they stored their 40 year old tractor in for use as a machine shop, so I better tidy it up and have something to show for it.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, your chef would be horrified to see our salads. Not only radishes but, jicama, black olives, cucumbers and alfalfa sprouts, too. Not to mention the cheeses and sweet peppers. And, absolutely NO iceberg lettuce.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Chef has informed me that mixing radishes and tomatoes in garden salad is wrong. I was unaware.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


As was I.

Don't worry Monty, if they give us too much hard time over this we can barricade ourselves in the kitchen, eat tomato and radish salad, and throw tofu over the sandbags at the naysayers.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye…..debating what I will do today…Goober on Wheat for 1st Breakfast….


----------



## mudflap4869

When I make a salad I put whatever I want in it. I aint no dietitian, *I am a ************************************. Some folks have asked Candy what kind of flower petals I have put in my dishes. They like the rose petals in the potato salad. Nasturtiums are especially good in salads. Lots of good groceries growing out there in the yard. Don't use store bought flowers, you never know what they are treated with. *Yep I'm weird.*


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Already 40° and maybe get close to 60° today with sunshine. Summer is coming.

I put almost the whole garden in my salads. If I am to eat healthy I want it all.

Another order for a weather forecasting stone this morning. That makes 5 in the last few days. Also will be the 3rd one to go to Marty's area.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I screwed up Marty's weather when I came through. Should increase orders.


----------



## diverlloyd

Tuna salad counts right


----------



## Festus56

Monte am sending two out today that are going to Bethesda, MD. One yesterday went to NC. They are concerned with where you travel I guess !!


----------



## UncleBuck

> I'm in the process of selling some rough sawn walnut this week. I've been selling it at about $5/bf. I say about because the wood is knotty and cracked, so I've been taking that into account. I have some really good 4/4 that I will probably sell at about $7/bf. To go to an actual hardwood supplier, for S3S is about $10/bf.
> 
> I have a bunch more walnut logs that I am gonna saw mostly 8/4 I think.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


thanks its hard to figure out what people will do


----------



## ArlinEastman

> @Matt which is exactly why I ll most likely buy them even though the cost makes me wince. I would love to be able to build them but you re absolutely right about time and getting the project done. We were trying to keep the budget down so we could do other things (like my shop) with the equity. I think we ll actually be going to check out a local Amish cabinet maker. I m thinking at most I will do the demo, flooring, and tiling the backsplash. The flooring makes me a bit nervous. current plan is to rip out all hardwood in the living room, linoleum in the kitchen and laminate in the sunroom and put down all new subfloor and vinyl plank floor (looks like wood). Lily has improved immensely these past few weeks with her accidents but we d rather be safe than sorry and we want it all to match…. I m probably talking somewhere around 800 sq feet of flooring…the sunroom floor will need to be leveled again. I didn t do a hot job the first go around. : I have a spot in the kitchen floor that dips and I can t see any huge issue where it is from the basement looking up. somehow I will have to level it as well. my body hurts just thinking about all that work. but it will be so worth it in the end! Besides…. I m still on the hook for a hickory dining table….
> 
> yup…incessant babble….it s what I m good at!
> 
> - rhybeka


Maybe next year if you can wait we can have the reunion at your house and we can help build it.  Also maybe I can travel more then to. so double


----------



## bandit571

Pulled Pork and Brussel Sprouts for lunch…back is sore, hand planed a few boards…threw out a bunch of shavings, and scraps….found a few MIA Tools, too…film @ 2300hrs…


----------



## mojapitt

Tried Pho at Vietnamese restaurant for the 1st time. May be just this restaurant, but left unimpressed.


----------



## ssnvet

> Tried Pho at Vietnamese restaurant for the 1st time. May be just this restaurant, but left unimpressed.
> - Monte Pittman


My nephew orders it whenever we do Chinese together and loves it. I haven't tried it, nor do I intend to. :^p

Got some mill time today and made a modification/improvement to the tail stock for my lathe. Should make it a lot easier to use and bypass the need to grab a wrench. Details at 11


----------



## Gene01

Monte, if it's a true Vietnamese restaurant, there should've been a passel of optional ingredients. Several different meat choices, spices and veggies. The places we frequent have at least two pages of different Pho choices. Don't give up on them. Pho is probably my favorite soup. That and the Japanese Yaki Soba. 
Matt, if that *Chinese* restaurant is offering Pho, I don't blame you for refraining.


----------



## bandit571

Making a big mess today…









Had to move the bandsaw out of the way….just picked it up..









And you thought I meant the big bandsaw? Started dragging trash out..









This was after 4 loads were hauled upstairs….this being #4…









The "new" shavings?









The glue up is out of the clamps, and is now flat. 
More details as they happen…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, The stone came in for the porch project. No way I can make it there before they close. I guess I will be late in the AM. Awww… darn it.


----------



## mojapitt

Stopped at Russian market in DC. Got some horseradish that will melt the flesh in your sinuses. Good stuff.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Stopped at Russian market in DC. Got some horseradish that will melt the flesh in your sinuses. Good stuff.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I love to grow horseradish but have had no luck with it in Georgia.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Stopped at Russian market in DC. Got some horseradish that will melt the flesh in your sinuses. Good stuff.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, a little barrel-proof bourbon will loosen the sinuses, as well.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, how has your running been? We need updates. My exercise lives through you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I still haven't started running yet. I think Dean gave up on me. I may work out tomorrow though.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, how has your running been? We need updates. My exercise lives through you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks for asking, Monte.

Well, all of my first-mile times last week were below 8:30, my best being 8:24. I also decided to time my entire 2-mile run, and ran it in under 19 minutes, which means I'm running both at an average of 9:30. When I timed the 2 miles, I didn't sprint the first mile like I usually do. I just wanted to know how my time would be if I ran a 5K race. So, if my average mile is 9:30, then I'd run a 5K in about 28:30.

I've been told that the average male runs a 5K in 26-30 minutes, so I'm a hair slower than I'd like to be. So I've got to pick up the pace…...

But it's gonna be really meaningful for me to beat a bunch of guys half my age, with more red blood cells than I have.

Won't get me any dates, but who knows what impresses ladies any more….....!


----------



## bandit571

Firepit is going nicely…..5 loads of scraps and shavings….about melted the fire screen on it….down to embers, now…almost time to roast some Marshmallows? IF I had any…

Dug around a bit more, into the piles….found a try square, and a framing square….Maybe tomoorow, I can get the rest cleaned out….Gin & Tonic on ice time….


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin I would be happy to have you any time you could come east  Not sure the shop can wait another year since it's been backburnered for three already and space is premium here.

The kitchen may wait - or at least parts of it. Currently the only thing in stone is well - the countertops. we just discussed on the way home from the grocery about not two toning the cabinets and just going with the brown. Somewhat cheaper (I hope) and easier to match up the moulding. Still probably puts the cabinets around 10k since the countertops are ~2k. That still seems high but doable.

received my belated b-day gift tonight and I'm too pooped to try them. SO got me a rip/crosscut saw duo from Lee Valley.


----------



## HamS

I've actually been doing some woodworking. I have a new king in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Ham.

Beka, you could go with concrete countertops and make them yourself.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats, Ham!


----------



## mudflap4869

I went to wally-world and bought a pair of reading glasses. *Whooo- Doggies!* I can see with them! Just don't look across the room, *"Vertigo"* will make you fall. 
Cute little Dot Indian doctor is going to assault my right eye again tomorrow. I still wont be able to see with it, but it might relieve the constant pain in the corner of my eyeball. It gets worse at times and feels like a spike has been driven halfway through my head. That causes short temper and leads to family dysfunction. Drugs are the very last resort.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice saw Ham.


----------



## GaryC

Jim, that "dot" is a scratch off. Check it…see what you've won


----------



## Festus56

Hello Ham ! Yes you do have a new king and a nice one at that.

You would whip me Dean. I am not terribly out of shape but not sure I could run around the block more than once without resting. Been a long time since I ran when my boys were younger.


----------



## bandit571

Nice saw…just there is no room in my shop for one…LOL.

For some reason…I am a little tuckered out…..maybe I actually did a bit of work, today? Even a couple of "Honey-dos" were done. 
Shop NOW has it's own 35 gal. Trash Can…with wheels, no less. When it gets full, I can haul it out to the fire pit. Maybe I can avoid this spring cleaning stuff, next year?

Beka: Must be nice….new saws!


----------



## HerbC

> ... Drugs are the very last resort.
> 
> - mudflap4869


No, Candy swinging a big club would be the last resort…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Todays goal is Craigslist for a lawnmower. Not something i had to worry about before.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Dean, how has your running been? We need updates. My exercise lives through you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Thanks for asking, Monte.
> 
> But it s gonna be really meaningful for me to beat a bunch of guys half my age, with more red blood cells than I have.
> 
> Won t get me any dates, but who knows what impresses ladies any more….....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Peggie says she married me because I fixed her furnace and her dryer in the first six months we dated. Both of those involved running. Running over to the electrical supply place for parts.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte SO isn't keen on concrete Though if I could make something that looked like this quartz for cheaper she might be all in. Whit used to do concrete countertops in his younger years but it's a bit close to retirement for me to be asking him to train me on doing those. Good luck with the mower - hopefully I'll get mine back soon since the yard is looking like it needs a trim.

I'm about ready to put the whole thing on hold until next year and just focus on building my shop. we've lived this long with it, what's another year?

Back to work - long day ahead.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Watch this countertop video Beka…..


----------



## mojapitt

I have come to the conclusion her that a yellow light here means accelerate.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I have come to the conclusion her that a yellow light here means accelerate.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes, the color is even known as "accella-yella"

And by the way… If, while driving down the highway of life you are catching all the lights green at 40 MPH, they will all be green at 80.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Wish I was at home painting cabinets. Another nice day tomorrow though.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have come to the conclusion her that a yellow light here means accelerate.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That and… Stop Signs are for tourists!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am also thinking that the Google maps lady is a touch bipolar.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Have no need for a "Radar Detector" around here…...I just watch for the "wave" of red brake lights coming towards me…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been raining here this morning. Should get up in the mid 50's then cool and snow tomorrow. Maybe as much as 9" is possible.

Road signs like speed limit and stop are just suggestions I think.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I will bet your really sad that the Yankees are struggling early this season.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I will bet your really sad that the Yankees are struggling early this season.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That and MY NY METS are on a 7 game wining streak!!!


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns/ hey all…. think I did my math wrong on insulation for my shop and my estimate was too low. bleh. R-13 for the walls and R-30 for the ceiling, right?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….

*Monte*... lawnmower? did you buy a place in VA already?

*Dean *... I'm pretty sure 5K events will rank by age group. You're rocking it in my book. Your motivation is inspiring.

Stayed up way to late last night wiring up the control panel for the lathe VFD conversion I'm doing. All I need now is the motor. Which is, of course, on back order till May… though they did go ahead and charge my card :^(
I'll try to post a pic tonight.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Sounds like you're fitting in Monte!


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty that is really cool but I'm not sure it's the look she's looking for. I'll show it to the SO though and see if she thinks we can get a look she'll like.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Concrete counter tops can be tinted to whatever colours you want….Plastic bottle of the tint is in the rack right next to the quickcrete bags….


----------



## bandit571

Another Road Trip, today. Maybe later, I can fill a trash can later, today? Have torn the old Plough Plane down and am now trying to clean it up..will need a few NEW parts made for it.

Try Square has been cleaned up….rust removed. It is now sitting on a shelf with the rest of the mob of squares…haven't really looked at the second framing square…..never could read it, anyway.

Going to go to the SSI Office…the Boss intends to raise a bit of hell…..no check today…yet.


----------



## KelvinGrove

A hot dog and hamburger lunch for the staff today. Beautiful weather and live entertainment.


----------



## mudflap4869

Road trip over, 80 miles each way. Right eye has been abused to the end of its limits and hurts like a bitsh. 
Came home to a thermometer that indicates 75 degrees inside and out. By Gummies, I can live with that. Except that it is supposed to be below freezing on Friday morning. Typical for the area at this time of year, 90 degrees one day and a blizzard the next.
Monte is learning what it means to live in GREEN COUNTRY. Lawn Mower! What's a lawn mower. Just wait until the leaves start falling in the autumn. I once knew a woman who moved from South Florida to Cleveland Ohio, when she saw her first snow storm she ran outside. Fell and busted her arm. She lost all her enthusiasm for snowball fights, and went back to Florida. A true airhead.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mowed the yard today wanted to wrap the weed eater around one of my trees. I about done fighting with it.

Bandit have you tried to use a old wood body plane blade in a metal body Stanley? I know there is a big difference in thickness. The reason I ask is I have a blade that is the proper width for the no.8 but it's quite rusty so I don't want to waste the effort if it's doomed to fail anyways.


----------



## mojapitt

I took my wife to Kohl's. Bored, bored, bored, bored


----------



## firefighterontheside

If she's bored, don't take her there.


----------



## bandit571

DL: Main thing would be the chipbreaker…woodies don't need a slot to adjust the depth of cut….big difference is because the irons were tapered…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I thought about using the no.8 chip breaker with it since I don't have the wood body chip breaker. And to take the rust off I was going to just go all out and grab a 4 1/2" angle grinder out of my welding bucket to reshape the blade.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to work on that plough plane for a little while….it is going to take a long time…may set it aside, for now…and work on a few other things.

Road trip was a"bust" no tools were shopped for, ( no cash..) and the SSI Office closed…3 hours before we got there…they close at noon on Wednesdays…must think they are a bank of some sort…even a phone call was bad…was told to call back in the morning..then they hung up….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Step one complete. Old siding gone.


----------



## mojapitt

Wife leaves for Russia early tomorrow. So I start being a batchelor tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, when are ya goin' back to So Dakota???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, what he did in the video was a white marble look, I was thinkin' of trying a bar top with it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Judge says I have to be there on the 23rd. Really inconvenient.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, here's another video that may help…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Judge says I have to be there on the 23rd. Really inconvenient.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll leave the light on…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Judge says I have to be there on the 23rd. Really inconvenient.
> - Monte Pittman


Good luck with the case… I hope you can get it resolved quickly and don't have to make multiple trips back.


----------



## bandit571

Corner is now cleaned out









Old bandsaw is stashed away..









As soon as I can clean this off..









This router table goes in beside it.

Shop now has a trashcan!








A before..









And an after..









Need to haul this thing up to the firepit…









Found a fancy square..









That I cleaned up. More on the Plough plane later….

Back is stiff and sore….think that will do for one day..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hi-ho Nubbers….
> 
> ...
> 
> *Dean *... I m pretty sure 5K events will rank by age group. You re rocking it in my book. Your motivation is inspiring.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks, Matt!

And you're right-I'm sure they put runners into age groups. Hadn't thought of that. I'd like to be put into the 25 year-olds group to see how I'd do against them.

Out on my run this morning, I came around the corner, and saw a young woman (probably about 25) jogging about 1/4 mile ahead of me. I was gaining on her pretty fast, and flew past her a few minutes later.

I know we're not supposed to say things like this, but God that felt good!


----------



## mojapitt

Knock 'em dead Dean. We're rootin' for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully Randy is watching the Mets game


----------



## KelvinGrove

Step one complete. Old siding gone. Tomorrow's task, replace the OSB sheeting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm watching Errol Flynn.


----------



## mojapitt

> I'm watching Errol Flynn.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I am assuming it's an old film since watching him now wouldn't be very interesting.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Judge says I have to be there on the 23rd. Really inconvenient.
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Good luck with the case… I hope you can get it resolved quickly and don t have to make multiple trips back.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Monte did you ask for travel expenses and court costs in your counter suit?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Wife leaves for Russia early tomorrow. So I start being a batchelor tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds like the perfect time to break in the new house.

I'll bring the bourbon, Matt can bring the sound system, and Randy can bring the "Entertainment".........!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Robin Hood…..almost over.

Party's at Monte's? What time?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Put in some serious time on cabinet. Managed to get almost done with tops that cover the motors. Next up is the Formica and some paint on the bottom of the tops. Calling it a night, time for some Vodka.


----------



## mojapitt

Any of youse guys show up and I will buy the best bourbon.


----------



## mojapitt

WBBN, that's too organized for me. Looks like you can find anything. No entertainment in that.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Randy, what team has the best record in baseball?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is cool WBBN….a very useful setup.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Any of youse guys show up and I will buy the best bourbon.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Did you hear that Charles?


----------



## mojapitt

> Any of youse guys show up and I will buy the best bourbon.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Did you hear that Charles?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Forgot, better head to the store.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, that s too organized for me. Looks like you can find anything. No entertainment in that.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


LOL



> That is cool WBBN….a very useful setup.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks! It has been a 4 month project so far but I have enjoyed the build. The design for this was made while working in Iraq 2007-2010. Drawn out on notebook paper with measurements from memory. Just now getting around to this one.


----------



## Festus56

Hope this next round of snow is gone by then Monte. Supposed to get 12" to 14" there I heard.

I have been at Montes old place and he never offered me any bourbon.

Bandit you are going to wear the floor out if you keep cleaning every day.

Nice saw cabinet! That takes up more real estate than I would have room for.

Dean when you is chasin ladies you should slow down when you catch up to them.


----------



## ssnvet

Finished wiring up the VFD box….now I just need the motor


----------



## CFrye

> I have been at Montes old place and he never offered me any bourbon.
> 
> - Festus56


Maybe he wasn't a Southern Gentleman back then?
Just looking at all these projects y'all got going on makes me feel ashamed of myself. I had intended to go out to the shop when we got home from the doctor abusing Jim, just never made it. I feel like I have a baseball for a head!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Dean when you is chasin ladies you should slow down when you catch up to them.
> 
> - Festus56


Sorry buddy-when I'm on my roadwork, it's all business. Remember, I'm running for my life.


----------



## DIYaholic

No game watching for me….
But an 8 game wining streak is cause for celebration!
That and….
Best record goes to MY NY METS!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*BREAKING NEWS!!!*

For the first time in about a year….
I drove home from work….
In MY vehicle!!!

Yep…. you heard that right….
I have a new (to me) 2003 Volkswagen Golf, 5 speed standard, 2DR Hatchback….
Registered…. Insured…. & RUNNING the roads!!!
(Inspection to come later….)

I do need to deal with some body rust, but nothing too major….
(That is what is putting off the inspection.)

Now I need to reacquaint myself with driving a standard….
Perhaps a road trip to Monte's would help….
As I could go for a bourbon!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I would be happy to have you come.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need some time behind the wheel….
Before I trust this vehicle on a road trip….
That and I need to (re)fill the (travel) coffers!!!


----------



## Festus56

Glad you are mobile again Randy !! Nice to have transportation.


----------



## bandit571

Time to stay off the sidewalks again…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Gudonya Randy. Glad to see you back on the road.


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, if you see Randy on the road, he's really lost.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Wow! Some wood working finishing classes at Charles's and then some bourbon at Monte's and I'm only about three hours away! )


----------



## firefighterontheside

Volkswagen is a good choice Randy. Should get good mileage on your way to see Monte. The clutch is the one on the left.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me….I'm gonna drive home in about 45 minutes.


----------



## mojapitt

I am at Dulles airport. Nuff said.


----------



## mudflap4869

Road trip again this morning. Followup after surgery with my little Dot Indian Doctor. Why do I keep going to see a woman who sticks things in my eye and causes me pain? Well, did I say that she is cute?


----------



## mojapitt

$12 at Starbucks. Crazy


----------



## Gene01

Dulles? I feel for you, Monte. That drive is a real bitsch.

Best of luck, Jim. Here's hoping that Dot is on her game today.

Randy, you must be on top of the world. The Mets are winning and you got a vehicle. And now, HD has picked you as a spokesman.


----------



## mojapitt

Stopped on interstate, accident a couple miles ahead. Can't imagine people who do this daily.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all.

@Marty that would be neat for a bar  I watched a few of those vids yesterday and those guys are amazing!

@Matt The wait begins :\

@Randy Congrats man! that's awesome news!

@Monte that's about par for Starbucks. I'm glad we went to making iced tea at home for a bit cheaper. hopefully it tastes good!

@Dean there's always going to be someone faster, and someone slower.  She was just keepin' on keepin on!

@Candy I"ve been wanting shop time too - but by the time I get home there's not enough time or I'm not sure what to get into!

Tried my new carcass saws out last night and was reminded I suck at dovetail layouts. Saw cuts were like buttah though.

OK, better get back to work!


----------



## mojapitt

Seems to be a liquid form of snow falling. I remember seeing it in the past, but it's been a long time.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang… a 1:00 meeting I can't get out of or pull forward. I was hoping to get out early today.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Not wood working, but for you types who like to know how it was put together, here is a great photo essay on the building of the New River Gorge Bridge

https://www.facebook.com/bj.bernath.1/media_set?set=a.1332611771408.35289.1714444691&type=3

Bridge pier to pier is under a minute to cross. The old road was a 20 minute ride winding to the bottom of the gorge and a hard 30 to 40 minute climb back up the other side.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..windier than a Congressman outside..gusts up to 50mph..(faster than Monte is going..)

Yard sale this morning…supposed to be in the 70s, today and tomorrow…..

Monte: I think that is called…Rain?


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, Look out, Randy is back on the road!!!


----------



## ssnvet

*Randy*.... congrats on the new wheels. Let's get Willie to queue up a rousing rendition of "On the Road Again". I miss driving a stick.

Today will be a big day for Mary, as yesterday she told her nutritionist that she would try to eat something. It's been just a feeding tube for past the past 4 days. Weight is slowly bouncing back, heart rate is up (but still dips really low while she's sleeping) and Liver numbers are coming down. So eating would be a big victory as that is where the mental block is. Thanks for your prayers.

I need to decide what my next project will be. I'd like to dive into the Morris Chair build… but with all the upheaval in our lives, this may not be a good time for it.


----------



## Handtooler

Matt, I'm still praying for Mary's quick recovery and you and wife's solitude. You'll tackle the chair when it's time. Bless ya all.


----------



## HerbC

Matt, prayers for Mary's continued recovery and for strength and support for your entire family in this time of struggles.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I need to decide what my next project will be. I d like to dive into the Morris Chair build… but with all the upheaval in our lives, this may not be a good time for it.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I don't know Matt. It might be the perfect time to start. You would be building a story.

"This is a project I did with Mary. I started it the day she had her first big victory. And every time I would visit her there would be some little improvement. And every time I came home I would do some little part of this. And day by day…little bit by little bit… till here we are."


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, now might be a good time to build a Morris chair. It'll take your mind off things, and it'll have the memories of Mary's recovery associated with it. You can name it Mary's Chair-and even give it to her when she gets home.

Edit:

Tim said it better than I ever could.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is mid 40's and cloudy here. Going to rain then change to snow tonight through tomorrow. We will see how that works. Maybe up in the 40's tomorrow so is going to be wet stuff.

Hope all goes well Matt. Sounds like small steps forward is working.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

You are missing a lot more snow you know. I think it is another 12"+ up there and tomorrow it will be here.


----------



## HamS

The life I love is making music with my friends
And I can't wait to get on the road again.


----------



## mudflap4869

Tim, that road always terrified me when I was a kid. Now it is just zip across and not even think about how it was done in the past. Candy loved the overlook when I took her there back in 04. But she didn't want to take the adventure route.( Which suited me just fine.) I had enough adventures back when most of the roads were just dirt. Now the one we lived on near Chapmanville is a four lane super slab. Most of the houses in Rocky Hollow are gone, and the hollow is filled in to build the highway. Yup, the Hatfield clan are family.
Monte, I tried Starbucks just once. One taste and that trash went into the trash can. Who in their right mind would buy that garbage the second time? It was as bad as the coffee at Denny's in Flagstaff. Even a fresh pot was unpalatable. And I drank ARMY coffee for 23 years.
Matt, Great news about Mary. Our hopes and prayers go out for her every day. She is a family member to all of us here, and that means we all care deeply about her.


----------



## CharlesNeil

its supposed to 80ish here tomorrow , Monte Enjoy


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, that road always terrified me when I was a kid. Now it is just zip across and not even think about how it was done in the past. Candy loved the overlook when I took her there back in 04. But she didn t want to take the adventure route.( Which suited me just fine.) I had enough adventures back when most of the roads were just dirt. Now the one we lived on near Chapmanville is a four lane super slab. Most of the houses in Rocky Hollow are gone, and the hollow is filled in to build the highway. Yup, the Hatfield clan are family.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Indeed? Did you know any of the Brammers from Chapmansville? I grew up in Hamlin and worked in Kanawha County for many years so I know corridor G very well. I also remember the old road before the corridor opened. We used to do EMT testing down there so Hamlin, Huntington (went to Paramedic school at St. Marys) Logan, Charleston was a regular route. And I dated a girl from Ranger (a right little hell-cat who also lived in Henlawson for a while. And I have eaten my share of burgers at Annet's in West Hamlin as well as Justices down at Three Mile Curve. The curve is the only thing that remains….


----------



## bandit571

BREEZEY out there, today….yard sale was haven't issues with the tents they had set up…some things just won't blow away, though…









Some were leaning against walls..









Found a 1/2" Pipe clamp ($5) attached to 5' of pipe, with a "T" fitting on the end…
Picked a box of odds & ends ($5)









Most of those screwdrivers are Torx. Red handle is attached to a Plumb ball pean hammer….









Anyone need a saw blade for plywood?









There was this plastic case in the box..









Wrenches were 1/2 Craftsman, 1/2 junkers (loaners?)....then, on a sad note…the wind had moved enough ashes out of the way, to show two items..









My missing Seymour Smith & Sons spokeshave ( soaking in WD40, now), and the remains of a Veritas honing guide..a MK1. Grrrrrrr. 
There was a mitre guage, a Estwing mason's chisel, and some nuts and bolts, box was a tad heavy. 
Not too bad of a haul..bummer about the Veritas….was needing replaced, anyway.


----------



## CFrye

Dang, Bandit! It seems you need to screen the shavings a might closer. Will the spokeshave survive?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Digging thru the special stack while waiting on glue to dry… There just might be a graduation gift in this Black Locust somewhere…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Since I left WV in 1966, I don't recall any of the Brammers . But I do remember that stopping at Annettes for hot dogs was a must. There and the Mecca in Stollings had the very best dogs on the planet. We lived on Two Mile Creek at Branchland in the 50s, and many of my uncles and cousins graduated from Guyann (sp) Valley High School at Pleasent View. My parents didn't stay in one place very long so we lived all over Logan, Lincoln and Wayne counties during my early years. I suppose that is part of the reason I hate that state so much. Never a place to really call home, so I have no true ties to it. All my brothers live there still, but we have very little in common. I have been in Oklahoma for more than 30 years, so this is home to me. Yet I did have several good hillbilly friends back then.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Good news Matt! Mental induced weight issues are tough. We're still pullin' for her.


----------



## bandit571

Spokeshave didn't warp from the heat…lost all of the paint, though.

Guess I will just have to do freehand sharpening, from now on..


----------



## Festus56

That sucks. Hate melting tools. Just sent you a PM


----------



## KelvinGrove

> But I do remember that stopping at Annettes for hot dogs was a must. There and the Mecca in Stollings had the very best dogs on the planet.
> 
> - mudflap4869


They did have some good dogs. I was only in Stollings once or twice. The old Frost Top in Huntington was good as well. Do you still eat slaw on your hotdogs?



> We lived on Two Mile Creek at Branchland in the 50s, and many of my uncles and cousins graduated from Guyann (sp) Valley High School at Pleasent View. My parents didn t stay in one place very long so we lived all over Logan, Lincoln and Wayne counties during my early years.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I ran ambulance calls all over the south end of Lincoln County from 75 through 80. In and out of Logan General (the hospital that hung out over the river) dozens of times. Our highschool played football against Guyan Valley. That school, Harts, Hamlin and Duval are all closed and centralized in one school in Hamlin now.



> I have been in Oklahoma for more than 30 years, so this is home to me. Yet I did have several good hillbilly friends back then.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Hillbillies live in Arkansas, folk from West Virginia are properly called Mountaineers….even those who left in 1966.


----------



## DonBroussard

I missed posting about a big event yesterday. Granddaughter formerly known as Baby Charlee is not a baby anymore. She had her 4th birthday yesterday.










Great news about Mary, Matt. I'm in the "Mary's Chair" camp too, if you can get it done without adding pressure on yourself and the rest of the family.

Randy-Congrats to your NY Mets! I share your excitement about being back on 4 wheels again, but I'm sure there is concern among the local pedestrians . . .


----------



## mojapitt

Just realized that I have been here 6 days with no ice cream. Maybe I will lose weight.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, beautiful piece of wood.

Don, granddaughter and grandparents look very happy.


----------



## DanKrager

Hey Candy…they can talk about their run times…I got three items off the GTD list yesterday. How's your progress? 

DanK


----------



## Festus56

Don that is a Happy picture for sure !!

I had ice cream yesterday for you Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Might get a bowl of Chocolate Chip Mint in a little bit…mid 70s outside.
Marty: Board almost looks like a wolf, howling at the moon…..

Spokeshave has been cleaning up, sharpened, and ready for work. Instead of paint, I just used a Cold Blue paste like they use on gun barrels. Nice and black, not much shine. I was off a bit on the name of the spokeshave..
Seymour Smith & Son…..just one son.

Rusted up 11" visegrips has been cleaned up, and oiled. Working almost like new.

Might just go and get that 4 scoop bowl of ice cream…BRB


----------



## Gene01

Great picture, Don.

Mark, Monte should be good for a while. We can add a bowl of Tillimook Rocky Road to yours and Bandit's bowls.

Found a nice little old machinist's tool chest. Ball bearing drawer glides. Filled with all sorts of wee little wrenches, screwdrivers and funny short little drill bits. Each in a threaded holder. Must go in some some sort of a strange drill press. And, micrometers, small rulers, a couple little try squares and several gauges for identifying wire sizes. 
I'll get some pictures later. The best part, it was free.


----------



## bandit571

Had an email from"Paypal" claiming there had been a password change, and "activity" lately…...I haven't even USED Paypal in OVER A YEAR?

Something smelled wrong…deleted it without any reply. The way it was written up…looked too much like a scammer trying a bit of Phishing…..plus, I was referred to as "Customer", NOT my name.

Be careful out there….


----------



## mudflap4869

When my dad died in 1980 I spent a couple of months with Logan Emergency Ambulance Service Authority ( LEASA ) otherwise known as County Public Rescue (CPR). Couldn't wait to get back to the Army and surgery. The lunatics on the rescue force rappel-ed off the top of Logan general into boats on the river. Yeah, hold my beer moments.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also found a stick of Box Elder…..


----------



## mojapitt

I finally got the new mattress. Still waiting on washer/dryer delivery and tv/internet. Both are next week. Starting to seem normal here.


----------



## mojapitt

Whatcha doing with the boxelder Marty?


----------



## mojapitt

Whatcha doing with the boxelder Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Whatcha doing with the boxelder Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm not sure yet, I'm just wingin' it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Just don't play with gas while you do it


----------



## mojapitt

Randy is probably just driving around the neighborhood.


----------



## Festus56

Box Elder is fun to burn with the laser. Always looks good.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I see my old home is under a blizzard warning for tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 85 here today. No blizzard.


----------



## Festus56

Yes it is. We were going that way this weekend but changed our mind. 12" to 14" at least expected.


----------



## mojapitt

They have closed all of the schools already.


----------



## bandit571

Remember that "Fire-roasted" spokeshave?









Didn't take all that long to rehab..









Even the logo came back…









Gives me three spokeshaves to work with…again..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Scratch them off the Honey-Do-List…..


----------



## bandit571

Got up to 75 degrees today….I am not quite ready for such warm weather..yet….may need to have the fan running in the shop….

Not sure I want to walk on the sidewalks anymore…since Randy has wheels, again…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Box Elder is fun to burn with the laser. Always looks good.
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, I had places of the finer lines that didn't want to burn well as you can see in the pic, even after going over it several times as an outline, don't know if it was the wood or the print…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, it's possible that theimage needs vectorized. It can be done with Inkscape but, heres a commercial program that's a lot easier. https://www.graphicpowers.com


----------



## Festus56

I guess I have not did any real fine lines. I would blame the graphic as having hidden dead spots.


----------



## mojapitt

I still want a laser setup. Burn things in Charles shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure why I would leave


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure why I would leave


----------



## mudflap4869

It got up to 86 yesterday, but I am not allowed in the shop until my eye surgery heals up.
BBQ ribs for supper last night and I am paying for it this morning. Indigestion and acid stomach at 5 AM is not a happening thing.
FRIDAY THE 13TH! Well, the day is starting off wrong, so I might as well go back to bed.


----------



## mojapitt

I can screw up any day, don't need a special one for it.


----------



## rhybeka

bahahahaha - morning all 

Got a concrete estimate last night so it looks like I'm getting my shed this year and a new, huge patio. probably a good thing since I haven't gotten a good feeling about the kitchen design yet. Maybe by next year we'll feel better about it. Have a contractor coming out this afternoon to design it again. Will see what he comes up with.

TGIF….so far


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Normally Cindy tutors Sean in the morning for an hour before school. He gets a late start time for school so cindy can Home school him. Well, today I get to tutor him. I get to just use games, but it's educational.

Beka, good news on the shop.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> When my dad died in 1980 I spent a couple of months with Logan Emergency Ambulance Service Authority ( LEASA ) otherwise known as County Public Rescue (CPR). Couldn t wait to get back to the Army and surgery. The lunatics on the rescue force rappel-ed off the top of Logan general into boats on the river. Yeah, hold my beer moments.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I take it you know Roger Bryant then. And "the lunatics on the rescue force" actually won the state rescue competition a couple of years and still do very well. The first year they entered they came in with a technique which emphasized simplicity and speed over highly technical systems. Instead of of spending a lot of time rigging a super complicated haul system they would zip up a simple system and add a lot of brute force to it. All in all a great bunch of guys to work with.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And a happy Friday the 13th to the rest of you as well. Got my mower back last night. Also got the repair and sheeting done. The plan is to take of early, go home and cut grass and then first thing in the morning start hanging the siding. Only 25 square feet of it but I have never done stone before so we shall see how it goes. Not quite sure of the procedure and the installation instructions suck. But you know me… never let a little thing like a lack of knowledge be a bar to action!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers…

Everyone is stressed out at work over the owners return this weekend (a month early). A lot of housekeeping and efforts to organize the newly converted space, which is still in the flux of having large machines moved. Quite sad to see how much anger and grumpiness is anticipated. I sure hope people don't feel that way about me one day.

I've got our engineering office (24×24 ranch house) and the proto-type machine shop (attached garage) looking pretty spiffy. And the Glue-Bot is getting moved out to the shop floor and put into service today (even though it's not really ready for prime time)... so hopefully I won't get caught in the wrath blast.

Been going through this every spring for the better part of 20 years… But their son absorbed the majority of their wrath for most of that time (lucky guy)... now that he's retired, it get's spread out more.

The company is experiencing double digit growth and makes double digit profits… feeding the owners 7 digit dividends every year. Proof that money can't make you happy.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye…...leave it at that…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill that sounds like gamification  Thanks! I'll take all the luck I can. the concrete guy is really nice - and lives like three houses away. he's even willing to set j bolts for me. Going to call him back this evening and let him know we're going to do it so we can get on his schedule. He told me I have to let it cure a week before I can start building on the shed slab.


----------



## bandit571

3000 psi, High-early? Use 6×6 WW for the wire in the slabs. "Thicken" the slab around the perimeter, to act as a footer. J bolts hook into the wire in the slab..better yet, have a #5 rebar tied to the wire, and the J bolts hooked to the rebar….

BTDT.

Back and knees start hurting, just thinking about it….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tim, no use building a 5:1 when you have 20 extra people to pull on the rope.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte was by a little bit ago, said in SD , it was snowing sideways , expecting 14" , about 32" for the month thus far ,

Is 80 here, he has on a T shirt, and seems to be liking his move .


----------



## mojapitt

Human resources has informed me that they are bumping my start date by 2 weeks. They needed a copy of my driving history today and I can't get it because all state offices in South Dakota are closed because of the blizzard. new supervisor is trying to get an exception, but not looking good.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

We did not get the weather here. Rain yesterday and last night is all. Some places nearby got up to 1/2" of snow is all. Storm went south and east of us this time. And 50 miles north they got about 8" too.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I believe there's fiber mesh instead of rebar. Not sure what high-early is.  This is why you and I are not doing the work - I'll have my hands full enough when it comes to the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Matt's Maxim #32 (actually, I've lost count)... NEVER poor concrete without putting steel in it. Please don't ask how I came to this conclusion… it wasn't pretty.


----------



## DanKrager

+1^. I ran a concrete pumper truck for several years and witnessed all kinds of stuff. In our area, fiber was and is not considered proper reinforcement. I wasn't going to say anything, but MM made me! HAHAHAHA.

For example, the parking lot at the hospital where I worked was poured 4" fiber reinforced and it turned to near gravel in about 3 years.

Good work ain't cheap, usually, and poor work is almost always expensive, sooner or later.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Even when you're not in the snow Monte, it's still affecting you. Just consider it extra time to get settled in. I just sold some more walnut. I'm liking this.


----------



## mojapitt

It's another 2 weeks without a paycheck. Otherwise it is not all bad. I would fly home and get wife's car, help Charles and get some other stuff done. Gotta play with the cards you got. We won't know for sure until Monday, but I will make it work.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, Andy was turning enough wood from sawing that he didn't have time for making things. Hope it works for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Even with the fiber reinforced concrete I used rebar in mine. Call it old school, but it made me feel better.


----------



## mojapitt

I glued up a tabletop for a friend before I left. He did the sanding and finishing.


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Monte!

I'll double check the specifics with the guy before I sign on the dotted line - it could've just been I didn't hear him right or I'm not remembering hearing rebar. Think it's time to move to a spot in the sun!


----------



## Gene01

*!!!RE BAR!!!*


----------



## CFrye

> Hey Candy…they can talk about their run times…I got three items off the GTD list yesterday. How s your progress?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Good show, Dan! If I think real hard, I can remember what GTD stands for. I did watch Bill Mcwhatshisnames video on Freeplane. Baby Steps.


----------



## Mean_Dean

That tabletop looks great, Monte!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, you can pay now, or you can pay later. Guess which one's more expensive…...

Quality work costs more initially, but is less expensive in the long run.

I know you already know this, but I just thought I'd remind you. It's the mother hen in me…......!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, Andy was turning enough wood from sawing that he didn t have time for making things. Hope it works for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I know. I could see me turning down jobs like this painted bookcase if I can do better with lumber. I hate painting.


----------



## HamS

The weekend is almost upon us. Light design. For Mary Poppins for the high school, a meet and greet for musicians tomorrow, then shop time to finish cabinets I started before I joined LJ


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Ham! I LOVE Mary Poppins!!! The sequel is due out this christmas - I hope she does a spectacular job 

Cooking hot dogs on the grill for dinner. too hot in the house to cook :\

I know, I know. This guy is a neighbor and he's been doing concrete for 33 years now so I guess it's a matter of doing it or doing it well. He said he's only ever had to rip out one driveway. I'll confirm with him when he comes back over that he's using mesh AND rebar.


----------



## rhybeka

oh - and I know Chip and Joanna Gaines use hardieboard siding all the time, but have any of you guys used it?? the SO was asking me if we were still going to do the french door project since we are doing the patio. I don't really want to do aluminum again but I will if I have to.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did not get all the painting done, but I got a lot done. 3 units are all done. 1 is mostly done and the last is half done. Started painting some shelves, but still have a lot to do plus the shelves. Here is a mostly done one.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Bill


----------



## mojapitt

I have had a couple "interesting" folks stop by looking for previous tenant. They were rather surprised to see me. No problems, they just left quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy's been in her building for 3 years. She still has people come looking for the previous tenant. Most recently a collection agency came looking for the person who used to have a business there.


----------



## mojapitt

I ask for modest listings and this is what they send me.


----------



## DanKrager

They were checkin' out the new guy, Monte. Wanted to hear your accent. Did they wear dark glasses and get into black cars?

Bill, those cabinets look like an awesome project. I have found that I get really discouraged with a project about half way through finishing…but then the sun comes out and I'm smiling at the end because of how nice it looks. Hang in there!

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Exactly Dan! I know how it will look finished, but, like you, I dread the work In the middle, especially the painting.


----------



## mojapitt

These two dressers are not completely finished and they look like crap right now. One of my to-do list before wife comes home.


----------



## mojapitt

White car with loud stereo. Did look really shocked when I came out of the house.


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that if my start date is delayed a couple weeks, maybe I'll fly home, saw like crazy and bring some pine here to play with. Probably won't, but it's a thought.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte 
See if they will take a check


----------



## bandit571

Grandson came up here, to take his Driver's Exam…..Passed.

Drove out to the yard sale again, to see if any thing was left, and if the prices had dropped any. One of the Brown Kennedy Style tool chests came home with me…..got a $5 dicount. Had to have Grandson pick up up and carry it to the van…was a tad heavy. Haven't done an "Inventory" yet.

Too windy to burn shavings, today….too hot to make any more.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, not finding anyone willing to take a South Dakota check here. Can't figure it out.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Wow 
Had to turn the Ac on
Nice


----------



## bandit571

Part of the Driver's Exam…before the road test…lights and horn were tested. Hi-mount Brake light was burned out. Tried to find the right Torx bit to remove the light assembly ( found it, finally) just now switched out the light bulbs.

One of the toys in that $5 box lot, was a ratching screwdriver, hollow handle had the torx bit. I guess that was worth the $5?


----------



## bandit571

Brown tool box..









Easy to close the lid, once this mess was removed..









That length of pipe?









May cut the length down a tad….and ditch the T fitting…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ask for modest listings and this is what they send me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Out of curiosity Monte, why do you need 6 bedrooms and 7 bathrooms. I mean really what plans do you two have to do with 8,000 sq feet?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good Morning All,
> 
> We did not get the weather here. Rain yesterday and last night is all. Some places nearby got up to 1/2" of snow is all. Storm went south and east of us this time. And 50 miles north they got about 8" too.
> 
> - Festus56


Mother Nature was lookin' fer Monte…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> oh - and I know Chip and Joanna Gaines use hardieboard siding all the time, but have any of you guys used it??
> - rhybeka


For me it was a pain in the bee-hind to cut properly. But it was a lot less fragile than I expected.

Use the little clip hangers to keep the reveal even and predrill for the nails.

Have at it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-That house would be perfect for you and Leana. You could set up the sawmill in the living room and she could make a vegetable garden on the porch and cook in a very large kitchen.


----------



## mojapitt

> Good Morning All,
> 
> We did not get the weather here. Rain yesterday and last night is all. Some places nearby got up to 1/2" of snow is all. Storm went south and east of us this time. And 50 miles north they got about 8" too.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Mother Nature was lookin fer Monte…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Shhhhh, don't tell her where I am


----------



## mojapitt

Don, the house we rented has 1450 square feet. She thinks that it's almost too big. 8000 isn't gonna happen. Besides, she wouldn't let me have the sawmill on the main floor and I ain't carrying logs up the steps.


----------



## rhybeka

@Tim thanks for the input  We want to reside the whole house but not sure this is the time for it. The wall in question is on the back side of the house so if it doesn't match for a year I'm ok with that.

@Monte whoa - your rental is bigger than my house! not by much though.  we think 1300 is a good amount of space for two of us - when it's decluttered.

@Charles was Candy hot too? My two came to the basement with me where it was 10-15 degrees cooler so they could quit panting so much.

I was reminded about my desire for a ~20 sq foot bump out on the shop to hold the DC instead of having it take up space in the actual shop footprint. Will have to add that on to my concrete estimate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A little thunder here. Rain…..no snow.


----------



## Mean_Dean

I guess we're underway in Syria…......


----------



## mojapitt

Can't say that I felt the need to turn on the AC. House stayed pretty cool.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers. A new day awaits.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning.

Sinus headache must mean Bill is sending me his weather. about to head out and get froo froo coffee from my fav local roaster (donut may be included) and my ears lowered. good day for some shop planning.


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka, don't forget to add an outside space for the noisy compressor along with the DC.


----------



## CFrye

Walking in my first official 5K today. Cheering on one of our paramedics in her recovery from trauma. 
#BONNIESTRONG
EDIT: link fixed


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubberland…

Job 1 today is to put up a new mailbox, as the door finally rusted off the old one. It's 20 years old and came to us second hand, so it doesn't owe us anything.

Hopefully shop time after that.



> oh - and I know Chip and Joanna Gaines use hardieboard siding all the time, but have any of you guys used it?? the SO was asking me if we were still going to do the french door project since we are doing the patio. I don t really want to do aluminum again but I will if I have to.
> - rhybeka


*Beka*.... I will only use one contractor for roofing and siding work as he does an excellent job and really understands how to manage water and prevent seepage. He highly recommends Hardieboard and tells me that when he builds for himself, it is the only option he'll consider. It may not apply to your geographic situation, but I've heard that a house with Hardieboard sideing and a tile roof will survive a wild fire. I'd love to hear our resident firefighters chime in on that one.

*Bandit*... I love those machinist tool chests with the shallow drawers. Their the best for organizing small items.

*Monte*... That house looks perfect for you to start a commune in. How much Pine would you need to mill to pay cash for it?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte is helping me rout out some really difficult moulding, he finally getting a dose of sawdust, he will be feeling alot better .


----------



## ssnvet

Re. Syria…

I get a little perturbed whenever I hear people say "we should do something", as they never are the ones whose sons or nephews or husbands or dads are going off to put their necks on the line. Maybe we should have a separate vote on military interventions and only allow vets, AD, reservist, or their parents vote in it.

Poking a stick in the eye of a wild dog is one thing, a Kodiak Bear is quite another. Russia has the ability to hurt us very badly… and the middle east is going to eat itself up no matter what we do or don't do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I agree with ya about Syria.

Concerning fire proof houses….anytime you use materials that won't burn for the exterior of a house it will be less likely to burn in a wildfire. So, metal is better than cedar siding and asphalt shingles. Tile and hardie board is even better because it won't burn and it's a poor conductor of heat. Still, If impinged on by direct flame for long enough, the wood underneath may burn. The best defense against wildfire is smart construction materials, plus defensible space. That means not having conifers and other flammable things right up against the house. Defensible space decreases the chance of flame impingement and affords firefighters a chance to defend your home. The main reason that hundreds of homes burn in wildland fires isn't that fires are worse, it's that homes are built where fires burn.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

GrandBRAT Diva needs a project cut out of wood. Then she will do some art work onto it.

Thought about taking a few extra planes to the "Junk-n-the Box" place, and do a wee bit of trading….IF they have anything worth trading for….

Chance of showers all day, today….rather dreary outside.


----------



## mojapitt

I got to make sawdust. Life is better.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A bright sunny day here. Will get to the upper 50's later and 60 tomorrow.

Bill is spot on about fires. We saved several log houses with cedar shingles just because they had space to defend them.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Walking in my first official 5K today. Cheering on one of our paramedics in her recovery from trauma.
> #BONNIESTRONG
> EDIT: link fixed
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## bandit571

Sitting by the mailbox….waiting on a MailBoat to go by….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I ask for modest listings and this is what they send me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

You do not want that since it looks like it has no shop. lol

Have you established some clientel yet for your items to make?



> Digging thru the special stack while waiting on glue to dry… There just might be a graduation gift in this Black Locust somewhere…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That is some wonderful looking wood and anyone would love to have something made from it.



> Scratch them off the Honey-Do-List…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

Do you have a copy of that template you can send me from that?


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Dean! I done did it. Dogs are barking. I didn't take any pictures but will pirate some when others post them! I, along with the ER night shift check in clerk, her son, and pregnant daughter linked arms and crossed the finish line last! Took us about an hour. 
Now, Mudflap is taking me to Springfield, Missouri to look at some tools!


----------



## bandit571

Mail Boat has left a package! THANK YOU!


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, don t forget to add an outside space for the noisy compressor along with the DC.
> 
> - mudflap4869





> *Beka*.... I will only use one contractor for roofing and siding work as he does an excellent job and really understands how to manage water and prevent seepage. He highly recommends Hardieboard and tells me that when he builds for himself, it is the only option he ll consider. It may not apply to your geographic situation, but I ve heard that a house with Hardieboard sideing and a tile roof will survive a wild fire. I d love to hear our resident firefighters chime in on that one.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks guys 

I realized it yesterday that I'd forgotten it, Jim! I'm thinking about just homing the DC there now since the compressor isn't much bigger than a pancake one (it's the smallest Senco I think - LOVE it!). I'm toying with adding on a 5' x 2' bump out on the back that will house the DC and will also allow for me to upgrade the compressor at some point and have a spot for it.

@Matt I saw it at Lowes and thought - if it's only $6 a sheet difference and it's that much better of a product I might as well!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Concerning fire proof houses…. The main reason that hundreds of homes burn in wildland fires isn't that fires are worse, it's that homes are built where fires burn.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Are you saying I shouldn't build in the woods???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Arlin, no templet on the rod brackets, just a pencil and a bandsaw…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you didn't use sketchup?


----------



## ssnvet

Today's little project…










Let's see if we can get 20 years out of this one too


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks great, Matt! (Although the far one seems to be a bit out of plumb…......!)


----------



## bandit571

Took a pair of "extra" handplanes to the Junk-n-the-Box store…did a bit of trading….









The Sargent?Dunlap #3 plane paid for the Stanley No. 60-1/2 Low angle block plane. The Anant #A4 paid for the other two items….









Haven't seen a square like this before…the Versatool I had a long time ago ( and lost) 









Block plane will be a rehab project.

Avoided one accident on the way back home( she refused to get over, was running down the center of the road) and came upon a second one. Someone didn't quite make that "High Speed Turn" and went off the right side of the ditch…pole stopped her..she was out, talking to the County Mounties…no squad was needed.

Mom got home yesterday…still not doing too well….


----------



## rhybeka

nice Matt!

I thought those were door pulls, Marty 

are hurricane ties the same as rafter ties??


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Concerning fire proof houses…. The main reason that hundreds of homes burn in wildland fires isn't that fires are worse, it's that homes are built where fires burn.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Are you saying I shouldn t build in the woods???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


My house is in the woods. We d9nt have the kind of risk they have out west. For us, a defensible space is a lawn that is not full of dry leaves. For the most part, our trees are not fuel for brush fires. Out west they ARE the fuel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just milled these 24" walnut 8/4 slabs. Ran into a hiccup when going to flip the cant. Now I have to re-flip it, but that will be tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## mojapitt

Those look sweet Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you need to get your sons out there flipping logs for you.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Took a pair of "extra" handplanes to the Junk-n-the-Box store…did a bit of trading….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sargent?Dunlap #3 plane paid for the Stanley No. 60-1/2 Low angle block plane. The Anant #A4 paid for the other two items….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven t seen a square like this before…the Versatool I had a long time ago ( and lost)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Block plane will be a rehab project.
> 
> Avoided one accident on the way back home( she refused to get over, was running down the center of the road) and came upon a second one. Someone didn t quite make that "High Speed Turn" and went off the right side of the ditch…pole stopped her..she was out, talking to the County Mounties…no squad was needed.
> 
> Mom got home yesterday…still not doing too well….
> 
> - bandit571


*Bandit*

That looks like a very nice old square Bandit

*Matt*

Nice looking posts there. We would have put two 4×4s on the outside of them to keep anyone from using a ball bat to them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Thought about going to a movie tonight haven't been in years. Available movies look completely uninteresting. Might go buy popcorn anyway.


----------



## rhybeka

That's a nice slab, Bill!
Monte I never catch the ones I want to see in the theatre. usually because it's poor timing. 

more fun with dovetail layouts!


----------



## Festus56

> Mail Boat has left a package! THANK YOU!
> 
> - bandit571


You are welcome. Hope it works for you.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Only the trim left and this job moves from the "to-do" list to the "ta-daaaa" list.


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, Beka needs you to run by and help with her shop.


----------



## mojapitt

I just read that the world may end on April 23rd. We should all meet at Beka's on the 20th to get her shop built 1st.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think ill be installing bookcases on that day…..world ending or not.


----------



## mojapitt

> I think ill be installing bookcases on that day…..world ending or not.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Maybe the world will end later in the day so that it doesn't interfere with the install


----------



## bandit571

MISERY ….Ate at one of the local Mexican places that doesn't begin with Taco….32oz Draught Beer was almost enough..had to loosen the belt a notch. Think I'll sit a spell…..

Pulled an inventory on the Tool Chest…will write up a list of stuff I didn't throw out..later….









This is just the top of the chest…not even into the drawers, yet….still looking for the mandrel for those 1" sanding sleeves….found a chisel shaped object..









Like a lot of the stuff, so far…will take a bit of rehab…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Only the trim left and this job moves from the "to-do" list to the "ta-daaaa" list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Looks good!!


----------



## mudflap4869

It was 37 degrees and the wind was out of the north at 25-30 miles an hour when she dragged me out of the house to go with her, while she did a 5 K for her coworker. About 3 minutes standing in that weather was enough to convince me that I was smarter than those ijuts. So I took my little fat self back to the car and sat there with my crossword puzzles while they froze.

Then we drove to Springfield Mo where I ordered an 18" open sided drum sander at Grizzly's. They sent me a flyer about a week ago advertising it, but didn't have any in stock when we got there. * MAJOR BUMMER!* It is on back order and wont be in the warehouse until late May. Lots of projects on hold until it arrives. The Springfield Mo warehouse is about 150 miles from our house ,and we can't get tailgate service here, so we will have to make another trip just to haul it back.

There is an antique mall next door to the store, so guess who gets dragged into it every time we go up there. Shucky Darn! Today it was a bone sharpener and a junk two sided saw that followed her home. We stopped at one of the tourist traps where I bought her a pile of candy, then damned if she didn't have to go into a *JUNK* store next door.

Did I ever tell you how much I hate that spoiled woman? Adding insult to injury, she opened a box of mac-n-cheeze and put it on the stove calling it supper. I was a happy man at one time but now I can't even outrun her.


----------



## CFrye

Here we are: walkers, runners, rollers(baby strollers). Bonnie, the reason for it, is kneeling in front sporting her well earned WonderWoman gear!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Here we are: walkers, runners, rollers(baby strollers). Bonnie, the reason for it, is kneeling in front sporting her well earned WonderWoman gear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Impressive group of friends supporting her.


----------



## rhybeka

@Tim looks awesome! contemplated doing an outdoor kitchen and some patio supports with that product 

@Candy looks like you all had a great time and got to help out a great friend. Win/Win!

@Jim that's a bummer about the drum sander. Will you have enough help getting it unloaded once you get back to your place??

friends just left after an evening of crafting. tired but looking over my latest version of a shop material list.


----------



## CFrye

> Here we are: walkers, runners, rollers(baby strollers). Bonnie, the reason for it, is kneeling in front sporting her well earned WonderWoman gear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Impressive group of friends supporting her.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


This picture doesn't even show all the rest that worked behind the scenes to pull this off.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JAMES HAMILTON (STUMPY)


----------



## mojapitt

As I walked out of the house this morning, a bird flew in. He's really lucky my wife isn't here. Could have got a few things broke. Finally got him back out.


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Birthday Mr. J! May it be a fantastic day and year


----------



## GaryC

Happy Bday, Stumpy


----------



## KelvinGrove

> @Tim looks awesome! contemplated doing an outdoor kitchen and some patio supports with that product
> 
> - rhybeka


Boral Versetta Stone. It goes up as easy as they say it does.

If you can make the patio supports 16×16 there is no cutting.

I would love to do an outdoor kitchen. I would work out the stone layout and work backward to the frame even if it meant that the frame was not a "standard" size. This stuff isn't too bad to cut with a tile saw but it is still easier to build the frame to fit the stone instead of the other way round.

BTW, on the Hardie board. I didn't mean to sound discouraging because of the cutting on that stuff. The problem is the length means you need a lot of support. Cutting it with a table saw is not an option. A hand held circular saw (which I used) proves to be very inaccurate.

The second best option is a sliding miter saw. (My fixed didn't have the capacity for the width. They make a cutter for it and for a job your size, it would be worth the money.


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy birthday Stumpy. 
Beka, I have a come-along connected to a pipe across the 2×6 rafters in my shop. I have lifted some pretty heavy equipment with it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> As I walked out of the house this morning, a bird flew in. He s really lucky my wife isn t here. Could have got a few things broke. Finally got him back out.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Somebody else lookin' for the previous residents???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy b-day Stumpy…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Happy B-day Stumpy.

60, low hanging clouds and on again/off again drizzle in North Georgia today.

A great day for hot chocolate and napping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Jim, is it the G0458 that you ordered? I have one and it works well. Putting paper on is a little tricky though.
I'm gonna stack walnut and maple today after I finish cutting the walnut. The walnut slabs weigh about 60 lbs each. Should be fun to carry them under the deck.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Stumpy! Make it a great one!

BillM - I have the Grizzly G0458 too. I got it from Eddie's estate. I haven't had to change the paper yet though.

Tim - Porch upgrade looks sharp. Your lack of experience doesn't show at all.

Matt -How is Mary doing?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim - Porch upgrade looks sharp. Your lack of experience doesn't show at all.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Never let a little thing like a lack of knowledge be a bar to action.


----------



## mojapitt

From a friend in eastern SD


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Birthday? I thought Stumpy was hatched under a tree….Happy B-Day, James!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Happy B-day Stumpy.
> 
> 60, low hanging clouds and on again/off again drizzle in North Georgia today.
> 
> A great day for hot chocolate and napping.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Add wild wind gusts to that in middle Ga. LOL Was raining sideways for a bit earlier this morning


----------



## bandit571

Got that block plane all nice and spiffied up….Will give the sharpening set a try out after Lunch.

Mom got home,,,still can't fend for herself..we are looking into an assisted living place she can afford.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, looks like you guys had fun! I'm proud of you for getting out there and pounding the pavement. I'm glad you got to do it with friends!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Stumpy!


----------



## DanKrager

+1^ MD @ Candy. And Happy birthday, Stumpy. May all your nubs remain intact this year.

DanK


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunny and warm here today again. My lawn is actually green and growing.

Happy Birthday Stumpy !! Make it a good one and enjoy the day.

I really want a drum sander. Someday I will just have to get one. Could use it everyday for something.

Got the shop spring cleaning done yesterday. Finally warmed up enough to open the doors and blow all the fine dust out.


----------



## bandit571

Used the BRAND NEW honing guide today..









Was not impressed with the stone they sent….but the oil and the guide worked GREAT!

As for the block plane









Almost matches the other one I have..









May keep one in the box..









And use the other. Both have been sharpened up…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> BillM - I have the Grizzly G0458 too. I got it from Eddie's estate. I haven't had to change the paper yet though.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I knew he had one Don. I'm glad you ended up with it.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ what a rainy, cruddy day. It was good though.  no shop time unless planning is counted. geting ready to head out to dinner and some dancing. wooHOO! What's everybody else into?


----------



## bandit571

Ghoulash tonight…GrandBrats have been sent home….Not much else going on…

Latch on the backdoor's screen door broke…will have to replace…


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy b day/


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty quiet here. Lots of work or naps being done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Pretty quiet here. Lots of work or naps being done.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sawing walnut logs, stacking lumber, cleaning up mess, plus other things.


----------



## mojapitt

> Sawing walnut logs, stacking lumber
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I want to be Bill


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Shop time, just taking a break while some lacquer dries so I can give it another coat. Spent few hours working on a task light with using two 20 watt LED fixtures. This will be for working in the yard and is made with metal pipe and such so no woodworking project. Just some cutting and welding then paint. Oh and of course wiring it up when I am done.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill, that's the sander I ordered, got a backlog of work waiting for it.

It turned winter again after 86 degrees a few days ago, that had my hopes up. No motivation to even get out of bed in the morning, except for hot biscuits and apple butter. Running low on the apple butter, so I'll have to get cooking again pretty soon.


----------



## Gene01

At 00:04 this morning, we became grandparents again. An 8 lb, 4 oz Norah Ryan Howe, via C-section. Mother and daughter doing well. Dad's a nervous wreck. Their first. Both are 40 years old.


----------



## mojapitt

A new baby at 40? Congratulations, but wow I couldn't do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats, gramps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> A new baby at 40? Congratulations, but wow I couldn t do it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hear that. I thought I was crazy at 37.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> A new baby at 40? Congratulations, but wow I couldn t do it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Hmmm I am thinking you could if you had to. 

Yesterday cold at 29 degrees and 2" of snow. It is snowing now again.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I think your show is another nor'easter for Randy to shovel.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> At 00:04 this morning, we became grandparents again. An 8 lb, 4 oz Norah Ryan Howe, via C-section. Mother and daughter doing well. Dad s a nervous wreck. Their first. Both are 40 years old.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Congratulations Grandpa!!!

I was a grandpa again to the Sixth a month ago to a little princess again. Did I mention how I love my family.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congratulations to Norah's grandpa… and grandma, and parents too I suppose…..


----------



## mojapitt

At 57, this old man ain't producing a child.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, here's a test fit shot that'll be easier to understand, Lol…..


----------



## mojapitt

Which house are you working on Marty?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> At 00:04 this morning, we became grandparents again. An 8 lb, 4 oz Norah Ryan Howe, via C-section. Mother and daughter doing well. Dad s a nervous wreck. Their first. Both are 40 years old.
> 
> - Gene Howe


When I was born my mother was 40 and dad was 44. I actually have a nephew who is 4 years older than me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Which house are you working on Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


All of them… That's the bedroom that I just painted before you got here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to Dad's for chili today, my sister is in town from Bill's territory, it was good to see her. Went to the Indy house to do some paintin' in the kitchen afterwards, then back down here for a beer and a nap…..


----------



## mojapitt

You'll probably be glad to just have one house in the future Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm lookin' forward to it…..


----------



## bandit571

Got the one plane rehabbed, got two planes sharpened. Went through that brown Craftsman tool chest again….one trash can is now full. Fellow never threw a thing away. Plan for it right now is to sit on top of the shop" chest of drawers….and see how fast it fills up..again.

Bought new head phones for the computer…..plug doesn't work with the computer. One too many contacts on the plug….back to the old ones.


----------



## bandit571

There was a strange, egg-shaped, pencil sharpener in the Tool Chest..C.H. Hanson? Appears to be able to sharpen those flat carpenter's pencils…not sure IF I'll keep it. Also found yet another Xacto knife….but, at least I didn't find the point, first. Bottom drawer had a 12" or so long Bastard File…Sun Flower brand name, from India….Never used, ans very sharp…but, no handle…


----------



## mojapitt

Do you have a planned start date on new house Marty? Like when will spare bedroom be ready?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Do you have a planned start date on new house Marty? Like when will spare bedroom be ready?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll build the spare bedroom first if you're gonna be here to help…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

We gotta sell the Indy house before we start the Brown county house. Now that the kids that live there are talking about buying the house, selling it may be on hold for a bit until they get some things taken care of…..


----------



## mojapitt

> We gotta sell the Indy house before we start the Brown county house. Now that the kids that live there are talking about buying the house, selling it may be on hold for a bit until they get some things taken care of…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Of course they think you have all of the time in the world to wait for them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

exactly…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Anybody that can offer some insight into a drawer set up for router bits? I noticed several people have posted drawers without sides and bit holds drilled through. See here for what I am speaking about. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/372785

So I am in the process of making the drawers for my own set-up and am looking for opinions on using this set up verses a traditional drawer. Any real pro's or con's for or against? My max drawer width is 5 7/8 inches. Depth is set at 14 inches max, Less 1 inch for fronts and backs. I could get a extra inch of space in width by not having sides but little else that I can see.

Currently everything including wrenches is jammed into a single 6 inch by 14 inch drawer. New set up will be 3 drawers 5 7/8 by 14 long and 5 tall. Roughly… LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> At 57, this old man ain t producing a child.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good friend of mine is 60, now has a 2 year old and a 3 year old. Said he was tired of waiting for his children to produce grandchildren.

ROFL


----------



## tacky68

Tim: My mother was almost 44, and my father was 37, when I was born. I have a niece that is to the day 1 year
older than I am.

Tim.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers.

Today I either start my new job or get notified that I can't start till the 30th. First thing that has to happen is South Dakota opening government offices today after the blizzard. There is a chance that won't happen till tomorrow. If so, I am sweeping floors in Charles shop for a while.


----------



## rhybeka

Good to know he's keeping you busy, Monte.

Morning!

Decided I might be overthinking this shed design and may go with the plans I bought on Friday's design. Still mulling it over. Cap'n Crunch time


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats on the grand baby.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….it's Monday….about says it all….

When a "traffic stop" results in the cops calling for the "Paddy Wagon" to haul everyone to jail…..something happened. Awaiting the news reports on it…IF they even say a thing about it….


----------



## diverlloyd

So it was warm here two days ago and called for cool rain today. By cool rain the must have meant 1mm balls of no quite snow but not quite ice so hard snow maybe? Took the dog out and she looked back at me with a what the hell is this stuff look. So I guess it will be no shop time for me. Although I was able to get my cheap old lathe mounted to a table and my old slow speed grinding wheel mounted a plank. It only took me a couple years.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. It snowed a little bit on the Cumberland Plateau (Marion County TN) and on White Oak Mountain (Cleveland TN) this morning.

Never count out the snow and cold till the first day of May. Unfortunaly, going back to bed was not an option. And besides, the Empress of the Galaxy has to work today so no use staying home.

Have I ever mentioned that I don't like Monday's? Just 245 more of them to go.

I THINK I can…. I THINK I can….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…. Monday-Monday and all that. it's been freezing rain and in the high 20s since Sunday morning. Drive to Dartmouth Sunday was an adventure… One benefit is that the owners are hiding at home in front of the heater and haven't come out to pounce yet.

*Gene*...Congrats on the new grand baby to you and the Mrs.



> Anybody that can offer some insight into a drawer set up for router bits?
> - woodbutcherbynight


This is how I did mine. 









Here's the project link if you're interested…


pros:
> construction is easier
> drawers slide very nice with now hardware
> easier to access the bits, as you don't have to reach into drawer

Cons:
> the drawer is purpose built for one use and doesn't allow for storage of other items…. but I overcame this by attaching a small box in one of the drawers with double stick foam tape and I keep guide bearings and other accessories next to the rabbiting bits that way.

The best advice I got was to make a big drawer at the bottom instead of three small ones.

The hinged top has worked out very well and makes bit changes a breeze.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunshine, wind and 70° today. Will be fun I am sure !! Going to be in the 50's the next couple days with chance of rain.

Congratulations to the new Grandbaby Gene. They are special little people.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for all the congrats, folks. We get to see her and her parents once more this morning, then it's off for home for us. Nice five hour drive. Momma and baby will likely be discharged on Thursday.


----------



## mudflap4869

I woke up at 2:30 this morning with nerve spasms in my legs. Walked for a while in the house, 27 degrees outside at the time and NOT going out in that. Did enough of that silliness while I was in the Army. Finally laid back down at 7:45 and Candy reached over and touched my ankle with her toe. That triggered another spasm attack. She went right on sawing logs and I fantasized popping her on the nose. But I didn't want to die so early in the day, so I just sat in my recliner and had myself a pout party. 
Gene and Phyl have wooled that youngun till it's plumb spoilt, now they run off and leave it to its Ma and Pa to disspoil it. That'lllearnemdernem.


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats on the new addition to your family tree, Gene. Those little humans are the best!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Gene and Phyl have wooled that youngun till it s plumb spoilt, now they run off and leave it to its Ma and Pa to disspoil it.
> 
> - mudflap4869


"Wooled"... now there is a Mountaineer term I have not heard in a while….


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Gene! Have fun with that one 

glad this work piece is about over for the day. I don't think I will have been ever so happy to see Friday roll around again.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ double post.

oh - and I think I'm going with this design (https://www.shedking.net/12x16-gardenshed-plans.html). but still doing studs at 16 on center and a 3×5 bumpout/closet for the DC/compressor so I'm not losing any of my 192 sq feet to it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Car in front of me this morning had a bumper sticker: My other car is a broom.

Probably won't be dating this lady….......


----------



## Handtooler

Mr. Ron, Grizzly had a right tilt cabinet saw available recently, I'd think they would still have some for you. How about it? I'm certainly pleased with my GO 6091 that I've had for about 6 years. Stays balanced and running true for many, many blade changes and uses.


----------



## CFrye

Mr. Ron? Am I confused or are you, Russel?


----------



## UncleBuck

congrats on the grand baby they are special


----------



## mojapitt

A long day of sitting and waiting for HR to make a decision if I started today or not, at 2:30 pm they decided I could. Just finished 3 hours of on-line training. I need Dean here with a bottle of Buffalo Trace.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Congrats on the new grandbaby! My boy is 7, we've got a long time to wait. I wouldn't know about spoiling him, to busy trying to keep him in line.

On another note…I have a table that has been on the back burner for a while now that i'm going to be getting back into. I need to know what is the best practice to flatten and true the top of my center post. I had to cut it by hand to length because none of my power tools can fit a 4×4 in one cut. My cut isn't square to the upright sides of the post and I don't know how to correct this.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, bring it down to the firehouse right now and we will cut it with the miter saw.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I need Dean here with a bottle of Buffalo Trace.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds like you need some Elijah Craig Barrel Proof…....!


----------



## Handtooler

Candy, I'm the one's that is confused. Serious Chemo brain. Wrong site for my post. He had a new post on table Saw Question that I intended to answer. Chemo certainly does wierd things to we older minds. Thanks for you pointing that out to me. God Bless back at Ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Otherwise, if you have a too small miter saw, cut thru it as far as you can and then flip it over and finish the cut using the original saw kerf as your mark.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's cut to length at this point, and the high commander had me begin work on the other portions of the project. I'll get a picture up tonight when I get home. I might need a creative way to correct it.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife bought about 15 lbs of fruits and vegetables before she left. Of course I was told to eat them before they waste. I am really sick of eating vegetables and fruits. I am maybe halfway through them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You could cut it shorter and then add some sort of foot to the bottom.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, eat the fruit and feed the veggies to a nearby llama.


----------



## rhybeka

watching Lily tear at her Bark Box. will have to take it away from her soon though.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> watching Lily tear at her Bark Box. will have to take it away from her soon though.
> 
> - rhybeka


I'm almost afraid to ask-but what is a Bark Box….......?

(And do I need one?)


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, eat the fruit and feed the veggies to a nearby llama.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I gots llamas?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shenandoah farmland…..gotta be a llama somewhere….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, yer shed link is a dead link…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, there has gotta be chickens around there somewhere, they'll eat anything…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just don't forget to leave one piece of fruit and tell her you're pacing yourself on this healthy diet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Need a residential plumber in isle 2 please, a residential plumber in isle 2…..
*
I have a new external well pump installed and it won't build more then 20 psi, therefore, it won't build pressure and shut off. If I turn the power off, it will hold the 20 psi which tells me there is no leaks. What is the problem???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I opened the priming port, it is full of water. when I initually turned it on, it went to 50 psi while building pressure, then 60, then 70, then dropped to 20. that's where it stayed…..


----------



## bandit571

Got "flipped off" by a chicken today…..yep, was that kin of day….Grandson installed a new mouse for the computer…pulled the wrong wireless thingy…wireless keyboard no longer talks to the computer.

Bought a few sanding belts for the belt sander….have a small job for them…

Also got a small Hand Broom & Dustscoop…..can now sweep off the bench.

Lots of little things got almost done in the shop….need to process a few pictures….before the show begins…

++


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Anybody that can offer some insight into a drawer set up for router bits?
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> This is how I did mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here s the project link if you re interested…
> 
> 
> pros:
> > construction is easier
> > drawers slide very nice with now hardware
> > easier to access the bits, as you don t have to reach into drawer
> 
> Cons:
> > the drawer is purpose built for one use and doesn t allow for storage of other items…. but I overcame this by attaching a small box in one of the drawers with double stick foam tape and I keep guide bearings and other accessories next to the rabbiting bits that way.
> 
> The best advice I got was to make a big drawer at the bottom instead of three small ones.
> 
> The hinged top has worked out very well and makes bit changes a breeze.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks for the show and tell. I have drawn a similar set up as what you made but think mulit-purpose drawers are the way I am going to go with for this. My space at the bottom of the router is only 3 inches if I did a single drawer across bottom. This is because mine is under the table saw top and that distance was determined by the saw itself. Still undecided as to have a door in front of the router or not. I have time, heck as much time as this project has burned who cares now…. LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Marty,is there a relief bypass that stuck open or weak?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty,is there a relief bypass that stuck open or weak?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not unless the pressure switch went south for the winter…..


----------



## mojapitt

Unless there's water going somewhere that you ain't found


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess I'll pull it back out tomorrow and swap it out…..


----------



## mojapitt

You probably can work the pressure switch by hand to see if it operates.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Unless there s water going somewhere that you ain t found
> 
> - Monte Pittman


it holds 20 psi when the power is off, which means there is no leaks…..


----------



## mojapitt

Did old one die completely?


----------



## mojapitt

Is there a check valve on the inlet side that could stick closed?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy must be watching the Mets game, they're losing


----------



## boxcarmarty

Old one just makes enough noise to keep the neighbors awake at night, you herd it when you was here, it's worse now…..

No check valve, water is gettin in, water is going out, but only 20 psi is building instead of 50. Therefore, pump won't shut off…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy must be watching the Mets game, they re losing
> 
> - Monte Pittman


+UPDATE+
They LOST!!!
I wasn't watching….


----------



## mojapitt

Was anything out where checkers could chew on it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

LJ get together for tonight is over. Mike just left the firehouse, but not before we used the FD miter saw to straighten up his cut on the table leg.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe your gauge is bad…


----------



## mojapitt

Could be the impeller on the pump went goofy


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill was a big help. Table post is square and flat. Might put a 12inch blade on the radial arm saw and custom fab a guard to give me more clearance.


----------



## bandit571

Gotta be a Monday….New monitor needed a remote…grandson was using an APP on his phone,,,didn't do me any good. NO BUTTONS on the monitor/TV….late night trip to Wal E World to buy a Uni-remote. Found the wireless plug in for the keyboard. Have all my tool bars back. Internet decides to go out…long enough for a few video games to be played. 









Rehabbed block plane is making shavings…..









Clean up tools have arrived!. 
Been a very L O N G day….drove home from Huber Heights, OH in the dark..in a snow storm…yep..Monday.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Official oreintation today. Probably a coffee fest. Hopefully get off early enough to help clean Charles shop for class this week.


----------



## rhybeka

> watching Lily tear at her Bark Box. will have to take it away from her soon though.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> I m almost afraid to ask-but what is a Bark Box….......?
> 
> (And do I need one?)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


LOL it's a monthly subscription service - for dog treats.  So you don't need one unless you have a dog or more  There's two toys and two bags of treats in a basic box. If she figures out it's in the house/on the counter she goes after it. It's taped well enough she hasn't gotten it open alone on her own thankfully. She received one toy from the box last night and promptly shredded it. This month is pirate themed so she got a bandana I'm going to try to get on her and take her pic with. That'll be like going to the rodeo! 



> Beka, yer shed link is a dead link…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


/sigh/ shouldn't be but in case I copied it wrong try this one

Time to make the bacon - mmmm bacon!


----------



## DanKrager

Marty, I assume there is a pressure tank that has been checked to see that the bladder (air pocket) is intact. The pressure spike is a clue, but I'm clueless. If the pressure tank is proper, then I'm thinking the pump is cavitating, i.e. there is a bubble (or something) in the impeller compartment that is trapped and interferes with flow. Can you drain it, reprime and start over?

DanK


----------



## KelvinGrove

> *Need a residential plumber in isle 2 please, a residential plumber in isle 2…..
> *
> I have a new external well pump installed and it won t build more then 20 psi, therefore, it won t build pressure and shut off. If I turn the power off, it will hold the 20 psi which tells me there is no leaks. What is the problem???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty,

Where is the pressure sensing from? It could be the air space around the bladder, from the inside the bladder itself, or at the pump. Also, I am assuming you changed the pump and not the tank. If so, that indicates that the problem is with the pump.

IF (big if because it would be unusual) you are sensing pressure from the pump and If you have a leak in the tube at a level of about 50 feet above the well water level then the pump would push water that high and no further. When you shut the power off the foot valve would keep the water from draining back down the tube and hod the pressure at 20 PSI.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning …. Tuesdays off to the races, yet to be gone with the wind.

No shop time, but finally got to watch Darkest Hour with Mrs. Mainiac. Great movie… I highly recommend it for any history buffs… Portrays Churchill in a much more human sense… a man under tremendous stress, with half of his own party leadership wanting to capitulate and cut a deal with Hitler. No wonder he drank like a fish and smoked non-stop.

One of the best lines…. Churchill is having his weekly lunch with the King and he downs glass after glass of champagne. The king asks him how he can drink like that in the middle of the day and Churchill responds "practice".


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Frost on the pumpkin in North GA last night. Other than that, not much happening here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, I assume there is a pressure tank that has been checked to see that the bladder (air pocket) is intact. The pressure spike is a clue, but I m clueless. If the pressure tank is proper, then I m thinking the pump is cavitating, i.e. there is a bubble (or something) in the impeller compartment that is trapped and interferes with flow. Can you drain it, reprime and start over?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Pressure tank is about 4 years old, pressure is 28psi (no water pressure) which is 2psi below the 30/50 switch. I'm fixin' to drain, inspect, and replace the pump if needed…..


----------



## diverlloyd

> My wife bought about 15 lbs of fruits and vegetables before she left. Of course I was told to eat them before they waste. I am really sick of eating vegetables and fruits. I am maybe halfway through them.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wrap the stuff in bacon.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> My wife bought about 15 lbs of fruits and vegetables before she left. Of course I was told to eat them before they waste. I am really sick of eating vegetables and fruits. I am maybe halfway through them.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Wrap the stuff in bacon.
> 
> - diverlloyd


https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/187063/bacon-fried-bananas/


----------



## ssnvet

We've had ice, sleet, rain and more rain the last 4 days. Last night we had an ice damn back up the water over our newly converted warehouse space and a 4' x 6' section of the newly sheet-rocked ceiling was saturated and came crashing down, dumping all of the blown in fiberglass insulation on the floor in a puddle of mess.

It lasted 2 weeks and is now trashed… par for the course around this place….

The owners violated one of Matt's maxims about 10 years ago when they built out this warehouse space….
Matt's maxim #28
If at all possible, avoid valleys in any roof.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….long night, last night…was after 0200hrs, BEFORE things were all fixed. Brunch will be a bit late, today. Still have a few traces of that white stuff outside, trying to hide from the Sun.

Will see how the day goes….


----------



## mudflap4869

74 degrees and I said that I needed to get out to the shop and do something. *"YOU ARE NOT GOING OUT THERE!"* was the barked command from the BOB.(Bossy Old Bi-ddy) Dr hasn't released me to work after eye surgery. Aint that a booger? I guess I'll just go and have myself a pity party. "Nobody likes me, everybody hates me, I'm gonna eat some worms".


----------



## rhybeka

anybody happen to have a 20% off HF coupon they aren't using?


----------



## GaryC

beka, it'll be on your phone


----------



## CFrye

While Mudflap is eating worms I'll be eating hot biscuits and apple butter…


----------



## ssnvet

> I guess I ll just go and have myself a pity party. "Nobody likes me, everybody hates me, I m gonna eat some worms".
> - mudflap4869


Big fat juicy ones? or iddy-biddy squiggly ones?


----------



## CFrye

For some reason he decided to eat biscuits and apple butter.


----------



## Handtooler

Candy, That was a wise choice Mudflap just made. Ya gotta keeep us invalids in line, or we'll buck out of the traces.


----------



## mojapitt

Sitting here eating vegetables wishing I had apple butter


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard how Marty is coming with his pump?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty might know….


----------



## bandit571

Lung Doctor: Renewed the two inhalers ( $$$$!!!!) and "See you in 3 months…..

Wall E World after that….I even spent a bit of money…..


----------



## mojapitt

Don't worry Bandit. A doctor would never take kickbacks from a drug company for prescribing their drugs…...................


----------



## bandit571

Did managed somehow to get this piece of maple shaped to look like something..









So it can fit in here..









Have a glue up going on..









Got the fence drilled..









But, I needed to get replacements for these type of screws…









This was made about 1860 or so…not sure they are made anymore…picked a few #10 wood screws at Wall E World….hopefully, they will fit.


----------



## CFrye

Russel, Mudflap has been OUT of the traces for so long he'd get back in just for spite!
Bandit, go online to the manufacture of your meds and get coupons! Saves a bunch of dinero!


----------



## bandit571

I'm paying about a 10th of the price on the meds…thanks to Tricare…..May check out VA and see what they can do…once everything else has settle down.

5 "laps" around the inside of the Wall E World store….walking, that is….now in need of a nap.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi folks. Sorry it's been a while, I've been swamped, as usual.

Today was day one of shooting at The Woodsmith Shop. It went a lot more smoothly than I expected. Felt a little funny being in their studio. What you see on TV is pretty much the extent of the whole shop. It's just three faux walls in a small warehouse with lots of studio lights, four cameras, and a bunch of monitors. It took a long time to film the first two (or six) videos. They pay a lot of attention to detail. But that's nice, because it gives me a lot of confidence that they can make even me look good!

Two more days of filming.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad to hear it is going well for you Stumpy. Hope your birthday was good.


----------



## Festus56

Good to hear you are enjoying the filming Stumpy!! As my wife tells me "busy is good" Like I can't get into mischief when there is something to do !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty cool, Stumpy.


----------



## mojapitt

A special order from Mark for my wife. This is so much better than expected. May I also add his packaging was great.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well done, Mark!

Congratulations, Monte!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Stumpy, THAT'S COOL!
Monte, THAT REALLY NEAT!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Good evening, all!

I had a day filled with challenges, none of which I conquered. Nannette and I went to our old house last week after our tenants moved out. We learned that our refrigerator, which was under an extended warranty, was in a state of partial disassembly and non-functioning, and had been that way, since October, 2017. I had called Sears to repair the fridge then, and they made a visit and told the tenants that the fridge needed a new control board. The repair man had in his notes that they would discuss it wit me. Of course, I had no discussion with the tenants, and my question is: why wouldn't Sears have contacted me directly? I am the owner of the house, the appliance, I hold the warranty and I initiated the service call. Bottom line is that Sears has washed their hands of any obligation in completing the repair under the warranty as a covered repair, since the warranty expired on March 3. I ordered the control board for about $150 and will install it myself. I will settle this up with our property management firm after it's working again.

The other issue was that, when I went to the house this morning, the electricity was cut off. I had made arrangements with the utility company to transfer the service in my name when the tenants closed their account and paid their final bill. I played by the rules and till got cut off. I can't stand dealing with incompetent and stupid people!

Rant over. Carry on . . .


----------



## bandit571

Might need a couple more coats..









Otherwise, it is done did….









What this 150 year old is supposed to do…









Shaving coil up and out to the right side of the plane. 









Fence's arm are locked into place with a wedge.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well done Bill

Monte

How does Lena like it.

Bandit

Plane looks and works great

Everyone

Well the snow lasted 1.5 days and it is all gone, however, rain tonight and snow in the morning. I think Spring is around the corner. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Washing veggies down with Bratwurst. Seems to work better.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, are you watching the Mets game?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pump is still down, gonna hafta call a plumber tomorrow I guess. The pump is holding prime, it has 25-30psi with the pump running, it is delivering plenty of water to take a shower, it just won't build any pressure and shut off. I took the pump back and got another one, it is doing the same thing…..


----------



## bandit571

Pressure tank have a pin hole..somewhere?


----------



## mojapitt

I still think there's an internal pressure relief that's blowing by.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tank is fairly new, replaced it a couple of years ago. Checked the pressure on it and it was at 28psi, right where it needs to be…..


----------



## ksSlim

The season we've all been going through, shall now be called "Sprinter" Spring + Winter.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Good evening, all!
> 
> I had called Sears to repair the fridge then, and they made a visit and told the tenants that the fridge needed a new control board. The repair man had in his notes that they would discuss it wit me. Of course, I had no discussion with the tenants, and my question is: why wouldn t Sears have contacted me directly? I am the owner of the house, the appliance, I hold the warranty and I initiated the service call. Bottom line is that Sears has washed their hands of any obligation in completing the repair under the warranty as a covered repair, since the warranty expired on March 3. I ordered the control board for about $150 and will install it myself.
> - Don Broussard


I had a go-around with the sears customer no-service line about 13 years ago. In the store they won't even talk to you about parts so you have no choice but to call the no-service number.

After multiple phone calls and arguments they finally got it through their thick heads that the part number for my mower drive belt was correct and valid. (The number was printed on a tag on the mower and a bunch of idiots kept telling me "that's not a crapsman part number".) Once they figured out what the problem was they wanted $90 for the belt.

I asked what in the hell they were smoking that made them think I would pay $90 for what is essentially a long fan belt. Bought the belt at Motion Industries for $15 and have not bought anything from Sears since.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,



> A special order from Mark for my wife. This is so much better than expected. May I also add his packaging was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Glad you like it. Hope Lena does also!! And hope I got the translation right. My Russian is not very good !!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

All I got done this evening is 8 strips of Formica put on the sides and bottom edges of two removable extension tables for my saw. I need more time at home in shop and less at work for the same money….

LOL


----------



## mojapitt

I actually "click in" today. Somewhat more normal life.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I hope it's a great day!

Working from home today means i got to sleep in a little and still clock in early.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Break a leg Monte!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers… This month is the one year anniversary of my colon operation and lucky me gets an anniversary colonoscopy to celebrate. All liquids today and I start the "prep" after work. Fun, fun, fun

Don't call, I will be otherwise engaged …. in the privy :^o



> I can t stand dealing with incompetent and stupid people!
> - Don Broussard


I feel the same way, which is probably why I'm known as a control freak. I've learned to delegate over the years, but never lose sight of Murphy's law and the little cliche' "you get what you inspect, not what you expect"



> After multiple phone calls and arguments they finally got it through their thick heads that the part number for my mower drive belt was correct and valid. (The number was printed on a tag on the mower and a bunch of idiots kept telling me "that s not a crapsman part number".) Once they figured out what the problem was they wanted $90 for the belt.
> 
> I asked what in the hell they were smoking that made them think I would pay $90 for what is essentially a long fan belt. Bought the belt at Motion Industries for $15 and have not bought anything from Sears since.
> - KelvinGrove


Do a Google search or Amazon search on any Sears PN and you will be pleasantly surprised how many of their OEM vendors sell the parts direct and cross reference to the Sears PN. I'll go to Sears Parts Direct to see the exploded diagram and find the part number, but then I always find it online somewhere else for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'morning. Mr Mom has gotten Liam on the bus, tutored Sean, took him to school, put medicine on the dog. Now it's time to paint bookcases. Cindy will be gone til Saturday at the Audiologist convention in Nashville. Just me and the boys for a while, well and a girl dog.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Saw an ad for Ted's 16,000 "plans" on my MSN Home Page "Sponsored" page…...

The Boss got a cell phone message about her SSN being "Hacked" Yeah…..Riiiight. Phone scam.

Boss wants to go to the store in a bit…...back later.


----------



## Gene01

Got a new cell phone yesterday. A Samsung J3 eclipse. Just now got the blue tooth enabled and paired to our mobil phones. 
The old one's camera quit. And it wouldnt hold a charge for very long. Took it in to Verizon. First thing they did was pop the case. The battery was bulging. Not a good thing. Priced a new battery. For just a bit more, got a new phone.
We're back in business.


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. Liquid lunch is not very fulfilling…. I'm ready to eat my hat, and still 24 hours to go :^(


----------



## Mean_Dean

> O.K. Liquid lunch is not very fulfilling…. I m ready to eat my hat, and still 24 hours to go :^(
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, can you drink milkshakes or Carnation Instant Breakfast?

When I had my mouth sores, and couldn't eat for 3 months, that's what I lived on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gave up and called in the professionals, problem is the well pipe needs pulled and the valve cleaned out. He said 9 times out of 10 you're gonna knock a piece of dirt or rust loose and stop up the valve. The water I'm getting is actually pulling from the return line, it could run all day and never build pressure. So now I'm here to recruit some help to pull the well pipe… Hello… Where did everybody run off too???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds like Matt needs a milkshake…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I Hello… Where did everybody run off too???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Making sawdust in the shop. Stopped for lunch.

LOL


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty your plumbing issue sounds like a nightmare!

concrete guy is coming back this afternoon to finalize things so I can ask about rebar and adding the bump out. hopefully we get that squared away. I've got an estimate of 5600 for materials for the shop so far…unless I find anything missing. supposedly that will start in a month. Then comes electrical estimate. should be a fun few months here at the funny farm!


----------



## CFrye

Yes, we ate it. So far, so good.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, how deep is the well?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, how deep is the well?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't know, but I'll be finding out soon. The guy that was here seems to think it's probably 35-40 foot…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody have a good sign/design software??? Preferably cheap or free….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to be able to bend fonts for designing for the laser…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Painting is going. Tried to paint shelves in driveway, but now we have 50mph gusts. Put a stop to that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you can still paint as long as you stand upwind…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm covered with overspray either way. The problem was the wind blowing up dust and pine seeds onto the shelves.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I'm covered with overspray either way. The problem was the wind blowing up dust and pine seeds onto the shelves.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Those things stuck in the paint add character to the piece.

LOL


----------



## Festus56

Marty we have MS Publisher that has several different ways to do curved word art. Some versions of MS Word will work also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Mark, I'll look into that…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, since you can't paint, run up and help Marty pull his pump.


----------



## mojapitt

The new shoes that I thought would be good for new job and a lot of walking have been replaced by new shoes that I hope will be much better for all the walking in the new job.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Yes, we ate it. So far, so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


No egg, no bacon,no cheese,no dressing and no grilled chicken? Too much green for me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, git a Segway…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I like the way new balance shoe feel but they don't last me very long.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74 can teach ya to ride… and look good doin' it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, i have a slight balance problem (possibly major one). Anything that requires a higher level sense of balance over walking, probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## Festus56

> 74 can teach ya to ride… and look good doin it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You do know Monte right? lol


----------



## mojapitt

> 74 can teach ya to ride… and look good doin it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> You do know Monte right? lol
> 
> - Festus56


Festus has a valid point


----------



## Festus56

Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, Sandra would look good teaching Monte to ride…..


----------



## mojapitt

You just want the video of it


----------



## CFrye

Monte, go to https://www.zcoil.com they are worth every penny! Talk to one of their reps and ask about the spring for your body size. Jim had to get a stronger spring than the standard. 
AJ, dressing was on the side and I had a cheeseburger chaser. Mudflap's chaser was T-bone steak.


----------



## bandit571

A 20 mile drive to haul three handsaws to the sharpener's place. Came back with 6 bottles of Guinness. Not much wood working got done, today…..the one saw is 30" long, fits in the Langdon 75 Mitre Box….way too small teeth for me to work on…sharpen & set. The other two are just crosscut handsaws….8 and 10 ppi. Again, too small for me to see well enough to do. $0.60 per inch of plate, and no shipping costs…...minimum per saw is about $13 or so…

Monte: Vertigo does wonders for one's balance….DAMHIKT….


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte: Vertigo does wonders for one s balance….DAMHIKT….
> 
> - bandit571


Me being old and fat doesn't help either


----------



## GaryC

Lost my old shop cat today. Had an incurable liver problem. Really hated leaving him there. Sure gonna miss him


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Gary. It's nice to have pet in the shop.


----------



## rhybeka

Condolences, Gary!

home from dinner out - good times. wondering if HF has these things in stock or if I should just order it from their website.

played with my veritas dovetail guide earlier along with the new saws. cuts like butter! not quite sure how to lay the pins out though.


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry about your kitty Gary.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Monte: Vertigo does wonders for one s balance….DAMHIKT….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Me being old and fat doesn t help either
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wait 'til you get to be my age…........


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sorry to hear about your shop cat, Gary-it's not easy to lose an old friend….


----------



## jeffswildwood

Sorry about your kitty Gary. I have six cats and of the six only one hangs out in the shop with me. When she hears something turn on she comes running. Really became my buddy.


----------



## mojapitt

How old are you Dean?

So I can feel really bad about how much more you exercise than me.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, our pets are our family. Always a tough loss.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> played with my veritas dovetail guide earlier along with the new saws. cuts like butter! not quite sure how to lay the pins out though.
> 
> - rhybeka


Becky, go to the Furniture Makers Forum. Big Red One, the guy who started the forum, is an expert dovetail cutter, and can tell you which guide to use, and how to cut them.

(He goes by BigRedKnothead, but I call him Big Red One, since that is a famous name in U.S. Army history.)

(United States Army First Infantry Division Combat Service Identification Badge.)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> How old are you Dean?
> 
> So I can feel really bad about how much more you exercise than me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A hair north of mid-50's…........

(Speaking of exercising, I'm still waiting for Bill to drag his sorry butt out there and start pounding the pavement…....!)


----------



## mojapitt

So you're saying Dean that might be older than you?

You young guys can exercise all you want.


----------



## rhybeka

mooooore rain. bah.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Played with Formica tops and got them all done, among several other things. One has to make good use of time while glue dries. LOL

Works great but I did have to add a plastic guide under my fence so it doesn't grab or leave rub marks on it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Dean

Knothead lived only 10 miles from me for a while and I taught him how to turn and gave him a lathe and tools and well more tools. He was very nice and make me a cabinet for my turning supplies.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> How old are you Dean?
> 
> So I can feel really bad about how much more you exercise than me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> A hair north of mid-50 s…........
> 
> (Speaking of exercising, I m still waiting for Bill to drag his sorry butt out there and start pounding the pavement…....!)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


No running, but I did begin my fitness program at work the other day.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean
> 
> Knothead lived only 10 miles from me for a while and I taught him how to turn and gave him a lathe and tools and well more tools. He was very nice and make me a cabinet for my turning supplies.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


He does some fine work, which is why I recommended him to Becky.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF I should post that rehabbed plough plane as a Project….I did involve more than 5 parts…all wood…

Five sales this weekend! couple even list TOOLS!


----------



## ssnvet

Big Red used to hang out here in Stumpyville some time ago.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary, sorry about your Kissy-Putin. Pets become our children, and give us unconditional love. Losing your four legged baby is heartbreaking at its worst. 
I caught the old broad gone, sneaked outside and pittle-farted around for a while. Whooped out now and ready to sit on my butt for a while.


----------



## bandit571

Posted a Blog about the Plough plane rehab…...Need better pictures before a Project post can be done…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Posted a Blog about the Plough plane rehab…...Need better pictures before a Project post can be done…
> 
> - bandit571


I posted a hammer rehab project awhile back. Nobody said anything about how much wood was used. Post it, maybe someone else will be inspired to do the same.


----------



## CFrye

> Big Red used to hang out here in Stumpyville some time ago.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


For some reason, he said he couldn't keep up with the chatter here…
;-P

I wonder who's gonna be in deep doodoo when I get home from work?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I wonder who's gonna be in deep doodoo when I get home from work?
> 
> - CFrye


I am going go with not me…....

LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Ah Candy, don't beat him up again. Go home feed him breakfast in bed and hide his cane.


----------



## mojapitt

Chatter? Hmmmmmmm


----------



## mudflap4869

If she fixes breakfast, it is generally waffles out of the toaster. In bed! Aint never gonna happen.


----------



## CFrye

Don't have to hide his cane. He left it at Walmart last week. We'll never see it again. He's in more trouble for all the junk food he brought home than for the piddling he did outside. He knows I don't like coconut on my doughnuts! Yuk! 
Chatter was my word. BigRed's words were "That thread moves so fast it overwhelms me….lol."


----------



## mojapitt

This thread moves at the speed of life. Just figured that was normal.

Good morning Nubbers.

Gotta go to work. Can't work security for Charles finishing class. Gotta protect our schools ya know.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning Monte - et all.  at work earlier than usual. going to be a long day though.

I'm good on jigs and saws now - I just need practice at using them. It's more the dovetail layout that I need to be better about eyeballing what looks good to me and going with it, as well as how the jig fits into that. it seems I have an issue because I'm left handed…that and the veritas jig does take some getting used to even after reading the instructions a few times.

Got the concrete guy tentatively scheduled for June 8th. I have pink paint layout lines in my yard as to where my shop will go. If the snow/rain mix we are getting doesn't erase them I'll see if I can get a pic tonight.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, hope ya didn't use water base paint. It rarely rains here. We snapped some lines on concrete one evening. It came a goose strangler overnight. Chalk isn't waterproof, either. From then on, we sprayed th line with poly. It never rained on that job again.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning Nubbers everywhere. Made it to work…lots to do today. Now, if I can just motivate myself to do it. Weekly report to the boss at 1;00 today. If that goes well I might even get out early to get home and go for a lawnmower ride.

I started last week and it was so high that I still haven't given all of it a first cut. With any luck, by next Thursday it will all be looking prim and proper. That way I can spend Friday night sitting on the front porch, eating pizza, drinking beer, and smoking cigars till the sun goes down.



> Got the concrete guy tentatively scheduled for June 8th. I have pink paint layout lines in my yard as to where my shop will go. If the snow/rain mix we are getting doesn t erase them I ll see if I can get a pic tonight.
> 
> - rhybeka


Watching this project since the Empress of the Galaxy has approve construction of an actual shop when we build our house. I hope it goes well so that I can get a lot of good tips!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..waiting on pills and such. After that?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all y'all. Too cold to paint this morning. It better warm up so I can get this bleepin painting done.


----------



## UncleBuck

Gary, sorry for your loss of your shop cat pets bring such great joy to our lives lost mine over a year ago havent found the right one to take his place yet. better days ahead


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's the winter that won't quit. Freeze warnings here next 2 nights.


----------



## mudflap4869

Blueberry Pie and Apple Pie AINT junk food! Fruit is good for the diet. Coconut is too, I just don't have to worry about her hoggin it up, while I aint there to guard it from such varmints as her. She hid all the other goodies behind the dishwasher cause she knows I can't remember where they are. So I bought coconut doughnuts and sat them on my desk, She won't touch them. HAR HAR HAR!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 45° and headed to the 60's here. Bring your bookshelves up here Bill and we will get them done. Going to be this way for several more days they say.

I agree Jim. I like Pie and especially any made with fruit. They all work for any meal of the day !!


----------



## mojapitt

Pie is a very good way to get your fruits for the day.


----------



## rhybeka

mmmmm pie…. right up there with ice cream!

I didn't put the paint down, the concrete guy did.  I think it's just regular marking spray paint so hopefully it is waterproof. I'm also hopeful we've had our last snow of the season. I need to go out and decide door/window placement as well. since I changed my design I'm not sure the same spot will work. still half tempted to have someone build it for me


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's the winter that will turn into Summer at the flick of a switch. Then it will be too hot to be in the shop. Can't win for losing.

Hard to get anything finish related done in the shop. My wife has the cork bank all rubbed down with tung oil. All finishing was done in the house. I'm putting the back on it Friday, then it goes to my sister so she can give it away for a wedding gift.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Big Red used to hang out here in Stumpyville some time ago.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


He left here since we did not like the fighting between him and Bandit and told both to stop it. He is my friend but strongly opinionated and I guess our own Bandit is also so that is why they butted heads.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Almost warm enough to paint.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill, it s the winter that won t quit. Freeze warnings here next 2 nights.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, we're gonna need ya to move to Alaska so everybody can git some finishin' done…..


----------



## bandit571

Road trip to a garage sale…..meh…Boss found a few things. Stopped at Lowes and picked a VIX bit, to replace the one I broke the bit in.

Will post that rehab plane as a Project in a bit….will see how that goes…...

Red who?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, it s the winter that won t quit. Freeze warnings here next 2 nights.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Monte, we re gonna need ya to move to Alaska so everybody can git some finishin done…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


The first time I read that I read fishin'. Either way, Monte is causing this.


----------



## bandit571

Just a reminder….Winter of 77-78 lasted until the first week in May….snowed around here on the 5th, I think…


----------



## Handtooler

Mike, Fantastic! Really magnificent work, both on the cabinet and glass etch. What a wonderful gift.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finishin', fishin', it's still Monte's fault…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, you burnin' anything down there yet???


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Blueberry Pie and Apple Pie AINT junk food! Fruit is good for the diet.
> - mudflap4869


Kind of like chocolate. which comes from cocoa. and cocoa comes from the cocoa bean. and beans are vegetables. and what did your mom tell you about eating all of your vegetables?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll go eat chocolate…..


----------



## bandit571

Beans, beans, beans
the more you eat, the more you toot
The more you toot, the better you feel
That is why you should eat beans with every meal…..


----------



## rhybeka

time to head home and see about cutting grass before dancing! think I'll get my cardio in


----------



## firefighterontheside

Painting is done…..well, except for touch up of a few nail holes and screw heads after installation. I have to say that painting a project white really shows any flaws in construction. Any tiny gap shows up as a dark crack. They will just have to live with that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Painting is done…..well, except for touch up of a few nail holes and screw heads after installation. I have to say that painting a project white really shows any flaws in construction. Any tiny gap shows up as a dark crack. They will just have to live with that.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bondo…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Painting is done…..well, except for touch up of a few nail holes and screw heads after installation. I have to say that painting a project white really shows any flaws in construction. Any tiny gap shows up as a dark crack. They will just have to live with that.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Bondo…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's my brother in law's nickname.

Thanks Russell


----------



## mojapitt

Just left Charles after discussing world problems. Glad I didn't have far to drive. Whew


----------



## mudflap4869

Charles and Monte, 2 master craftsmen in one building. THE UNIVERSITY OF WOODWORKING. And a trained CHEF to do the cooking. Sounds like a great place to be. Except that it is so close to WV and DC. 
Dad gum woman griped about the pie, but she hossed down on the Blueberry one. Wishy washy woman will be the death of me before I get to be a senior citizen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Just left Charles after discussing world problems. Glad I didn t have far to drive. Whew
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's the reason God made John Deere's…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, found out that i was a senior citizen when i signed up for new bank account. Only need to be 55 now. I guess if it's free , take it.


----------



## mojapitt

My lawn mower is a Snapper walk-behind. doesn't create the same effect.


----------



## bandit571

Screen door on the backdoor has been fixed…at least enough to work….store-bought wood door, and it has warped.

Trimmed the bottom a bit….new door handle installed.

Having a Guinness Extra Stout with supper….had trouble pouring it with the right hand..shaking too much.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Having a Guinness Extra Stout with supper….had trouble pouring it with the right hand..shaking too much.
> 
> - bandit571


Do you drink yer Guinness shaken and not stirred???

I'm having a JD and Canada Dry ginger ale and lemonade. It's like having everything in one place…..


----------



## mojapitt

Never seen that before Marty. How is it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's not bad, and a double shot of Jack makes it better…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like ginger ale, but I only drink it on planes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I am sticking with this:


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's this?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Vodka, straight, don't ruin it with anything.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Or, at least, morning.

The question I have here at 6:30 AM-EDST, after hitting snooze since 6:00 is, do I,

A - finish my coffee and get ready for work..

Or

B - finish my coffee, turn the light back off and try again later.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

That's a tough one, Tim. I kind of like working on Fridays….just not this one. If you think of it, say a good word for me between 10 and 11am. I have a meeting with my director and it's going to be the first of some 'hard' conversations but hopefully I will learn and grow going forward. I already learned it's not what you say sometimes it's how you say it….today I need to choose my words carefully AND make sure they're said properly.

before I ramble more - enjoy your mornings  I best get to it!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, just tell 'em to sit down and shut up cuz you got somethin' to say…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka you just can't say what you are thinking to people in authority. They are insecure and take everything as criticism. Coach your ideas in such a manner as to be asking their opinion, rather than your ideas. 
Monte there are advantages to being a senior citizen. You get discounts at many places, you can sleep in until 6:30, and drivers licence renewal is free of cost. (but your taxes stay the same.)
Well! I officially hit the 14 lustrum point at midnight last night. I don't feel any older than I did yesterday, so whats the big deal? Just another day looking down at the grass rather than up at it.


----------



## Gene01

Blood and urine test today. No coffee. Nobody better get in my way on the drive to town.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> /yawn/ morning all!
> I already learned it s not what you say sometimes it s how you say it….today I need to choose my words carefully AND make sure they re said properly.
> 
> before I ramble more - enjoy your mornings  I best get to it!
> 
> - rhybeka


You won't have time to read this before your meeting, but read it before the next one. It goes along with Mudflap's observation on presenting things as a question.

https://www.amazon.com/What-Ask-When-Dont-Know/dp/1567311903


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, be vewy vewy quiet


----------



## bigblockyeti

Quiet is over rated! Meetings like that are the perfect time for the airing of grievances, sugar coat nothing and don't hold back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, what they said.


----------



## mojapitt

Asking the boss how he got his head that far up his butt is never PC.


----------



## Cricket

Must have coffee NOW. Does anyone have bacon?










Okay, what have I missed around here?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Wish they would make Bacon flavoured pills…..pills for breakfast….and a road trip, again.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, no burning yet. It wont be here until the 23rd


----------



## diverlloyd

30 more minutes of quiet then it will be loud here, or should I say over my house will be loud like a war zone. The opening festival for the Kentucky derby starts tomorrow with a air show and fire works(largest firework show in the USA).Air show practice starts in 30 minutes my house just happens to be to close to the river where they will be flying over. So low flying jets,airplanes and helicopters make a ton of noise when they get to play around with them.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another bright sunny and 60° day here. No excuses for not getting somethng done for me.

We have bacon Cricket. Come on over.


----------



## UncleBuck

morning all i have been following this thread since i joined, liked it cause it seems you all are one big family. enjoy reading about all of your shenanigans, wondering if i could get more involved in posting and learning all about this family. read mud flaps comment about the family and the get together s what a great idea. thanks for letting me read all about you guys. stay safe make saw dust.


----------



## Festus56

Just jump in the fun Terry. A great bunch of folks here. Looks like you are at least in the same state as the get together this year at Arlin's place.


----------



## UncleBuck

yea i have been in contact with arlin, he is doing good things. got invited by a group of chainsaw junkies next weekend they say they have chainsaw races , food , and conversation. will have a mill on site to look at. going to take my daughter she is 6 and loves to mess with wood. thinking of ,milling some of my smaller cedar this weekend and repairing my kiln, posts or maybe fence boards they are not big enough to anything out of thanks again


----------



## Mean_Dean

> 30 more minutes of quiet then it will be loud here, or should I say over my house will be loud like a war zone. The opening festival for the Kentucky derby starts tomorrow with a air show and fire works(largest firework show in the USA).Air show practice starts in 30 minutes my house just happens to be to close to the river where they will be flying over. So low flying jets,airplanes and helicopters make a ton of noise when they get to play around with them.
> 
> - diverlloyd


AJ, take some photos of the fast-movers and post them, please!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> yea i have been in contact with arlin, he is doing good things. got invited by a group of chainsaw junkies next weekend they say they have chainsaw races , food , and conversation. will have a mill on site to look at. going to take my daughter she is 6 and loves to mess with wood. thinking of ,milling some of my smaller cedar this weekend and repairing my kiln, posts or maybe fence boards they are not big enough to anything out of thanks again
> 
> - UncleBuck


Do not forget the get together is June 22-24 and all here are welcome. Just PM me and I will give the directions.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy - I understand that someone is having a birthday today. Hippo bird day to ewe!


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ that would be noisy yet fun for photography practice

Well, it was more of a one on one, not really a meeting with a lot of folks. This director is a really good guy and I really can speak my mind with him - ya'll know me - I don't really have a mean bone in my body. I did try to be constructive with what I said and asked if I was approaching my manager the right way and made sure I was on the right page. So far he and I are good which is a huge relief. He's a very big advocate of the area I work in and I've known him a good few years - he's not a fake person. Very big relief here - I've been in knots the whole week.


----------



## Gene01

Lab tests done. Open book type. I passed. On my 3rd mug of coffee. McDonald's was closest. Sucked that one down and got another one at the gas station. There was plenty left in the pot when I got home. Bigger, shop type mugs at home. 
Back in the shop now and soon, I'll get something done.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

Yesterdays colon photo shoot went as well as such and ordeal can go… My middle daughter drove me and we went to the Olive Garden for lunch… and after 36 hours of nothing but water, laxatives and Gatorade, man did that taste good! I highly recommend their new frozen Cappuccino…. Mmmmmmm

I've got a new favorite YouTube channel for metalworking videos. ThisOldTony has a nice way of explaining things and his little boy joins him in the shop, which is pretty darn cute.

Managed some shop time in the afternoon. I debated about tearing the lathe apart in preparation for the new motor, but decided to play on it instead.



















*Bill*.... Your project reminded me of a fun saying from a good friend of mine …. "putty and paint makes us what we aint"

*Buck*... Shenanigans? Why I resemble - I mean resent - that remark. Actually, Bandit would be the resident expert on shenanigans. I, being a Scotsman strictly engage in Tomfoolery.

Good news on the home front… Mary is eating and will hopefully have her feeding tube removed today… then she can transfer out of the hospital (which she hates) into residential rehab.


----------



## bandit571

First road trip done…scary one at that. Almost got rearended, and then found a deep hole trying to pull into a driveway….with traffic waiting…..idiot that was coming out of the driveway was using the entire width…

Next road trip may be a little bit better..I hope.

Back to working on a box made of pine….Film when I get home..


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt that is excellent news! I'm so happy for you and Mary!

Candy, Happy Birthday! Hope it's the best one yet!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Uncle Buck, looks like you'll fit in quite nicely, just tell Randy ta git up and let ya sit down…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Candy - I understand that someone is having a birthday today. Hippo bird day to ewe!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Who is havin' a hippo bird today???


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Candy.


----------



## UncleBuck

maniac; glad to hear good news on your girl, i was told shenanigans cover pretty much most things i can think of a friend uses the word a lot and she is a wild one. i am tame in comparison thank the lord. since i am typing happy b day candy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike just left my house. We had a nice visit and he left a little richer. Before he came, dad and I got all the walnut logs off the trailer and stacked. The biggest log we put straight on the mill. It's a 10' 6" walnut about 18" diameter. Not sure when I'll mill that though. All I know is it will be the next log I mill.


----------



## UncleBuck

this is one of the little motors i run at work it will run the whole town except in the summer its a 2500 kw 1600 hp diesel runs at 500 rpm they used to rum 24/7/365 its one of 15 left in the world i have been told piston is the size of a 5 gal bucket. thought you all would enjoy


----------



## GaryC

Happy b-day, Candy


----------



## HerbC

Candy, Happy Birthday!!!

Matt, good to hear that Mary's recovery is making positive progress. Continuing to pray for her full recovery and for strength and support for your whole family.

Herb


----------



## ssnvet

> - UncleBuck


Looks kinda like the Fairbanks Morse emergency power diesel we had on the boat. The silent service wasn't so silent when we had to run that pig…. REALLY LOUD!


----------



## Festus56

Here is a couple pictures of my boy and his crew working on an engine in the gas fields in WY. The second picture is my boy inside the crankcase.


----------



## KelvinGrove

@ManiacMatt - that is indeed good news. Glad to hear it.

@ Mark - That top pic looks like quite the whack-a-mole game.

For anyone interested in old trucks and heavy equipment, check this out.

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=dying%20breed%20diesels


----------



## UncleBuck

its a worthington we have two cooper/bessimer also cool pics of him inside is he still doing that type of work.


----------



## Festus56

Yes he is but not in the gas fields. He works on the big haul trucks at coal mines. They have big engines but not that big.


----------



## Handtooler

Candy, Hope this special day goes just super for you, and you and Mudflap have a great evening. Were you off work just by chance?


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for all the Bday wishes. I'll pass them on to Mudflap, the actual birthday celebrant of the day! The day was requested off to spend with him. 
Matt, that is wonderful news about Mary (and you)!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Walnut cookies. Low calorie, high in fiber. Anybody want one?


----------



## mudflap4869

The Romans had a cleansing every five years, or Lustrum, after their census. A lustrum is a five year period, so having suffered 14 lustrums, I am now 70 years old. Sorry for the confusion. I might just refrain from being an educated idiot in the future.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The Romans had a cleansing every five years, or Lustrum, after their census. A lustrum is a five year period, so having suffered 14 lustrums, I am now 70 years old. Sorry for the confusion. I might just refrain from being an educated idiot in the future.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Sorry Jim

I must have mixed both of yours up so HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jim


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, I think you should celebrate with a nice 2-mile run!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Jim(not Candy).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, I take it that's not an engine in an F350…..


----------



## CFrye

Dean, the 5K WALK last weekend about did me in! The first leg was uphill and into a stiff headwind (you know about those). I used to enjoy running. I may get back to it…someday.
Anyone remember what the black colored wood was in Charles Neil's scrap bin? Some kind of Ebony? African blackwood??


----------



## Gene01

Candy, I take it all back. 
Happy 14th, Jim. Though a cleansing after only five years seems a bit extreme.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, the 5K WALK last weekend about did me in! The first leg was uphill and into a stiff headwind (you know about those). I used to enjoy running. I may get back to it…someday.
> 
> ...
> 
> - CFrye


Ok, I won't pester you.

But if you start back up, I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## bandit571

Mudflap: Happy Hatch Day…

Road trip #2 is done…..sitting here now, having some Cobly Cheese, and a Guinness Draught.


----------



## bandit571

Made some shavings today..









Trying to get these two boards to match up..









At least enough that they could be glued up…









Used a mitresaw to square a few ends ..









You were expecting one with a motor? Toys were laid out..









So I could mark out for some Box/Finger Joints…









Some of the shavings were from getting a couple boards to the same thickness as the others. 
Glue-up is for a box's bottom panel….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I took my golf cart for a mile ride, made pretty good time…..


----------



## mojapitt

Where did you go Marty?


----------



## mojapitt

I thought Mudflap quit getting older?


----------



## rhybeka

sitting outside enjoying a fire - getting rid of some scraps too small to do much with. there's a slight breeze so I'm keeping an eye on things. Got some grass cut and called my parentals. SO is doing a card class for mom and her group of ladies. dad and I are going to go look at plants for our yard remodel. I'm so out of my depth with landscaping!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I took my golf cart for a mile ride, made pretty good time…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


When you get one at 8:18 like I did this morning, get back to me….....!


----------



## mojapitt

> When you get one at 8:18 like I did this morning, get back to me….....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


In my world, you deserve a double shot Dean


----------



## rhybeka

PS Happy Birthday Jim!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> When you get one at 8:18 like I did this morning, get back to me….....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> In my world, you deserve a double shot Dean
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Monte-don't mind if I do!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> dad and I are going to go look at plants for our yard remodel. I m so out of my depth with landscaping!
> 
> - rhybeka


Tall ones in the back, short ones in the front. Not much else you need to know.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday to Mudflap! I already knew what a ligustrum was; now I know what a lustrum is.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been there, but the snow wasn't that deep.


----------



## rhybeka

whoa…that's a lot of snow!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Looks like the parking lot at the lodge on Mt. Rainier. Over the third story of the lodge. The Army sent us their, and to other resorts for winter training.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry no pictures but if anyone wants to watch the air show or fireworks search for "thunder over Louisville". Lots of stunt planes and the F-18 scared me while mowing the yard it was low, loud and fast. It looked like the pilots of the jets were having a fun time with the loops and corkscrews at speed. It's pretty amazing to think that what we get to see is just old technology and there is better stuff out there that we don't know about.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy b day candy


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Asking the boss how he got his head that far up his butt is never PC.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


This is also bad to say over the radio when in Iraq. They record everything. Got called into the Site Managers office with my supervisor for this one: (one of many such visits) LOL

15. Advise we are under fire, enemy is pinned at berm just north of gate, rec you bring baggies multiple hostiles in horizontal positions …..... Negative I am green alpha on ammo, green alpha on H2O, Zippo is topped off and I have nine cigars, did I mention I slept at a Holiday Inn Express last month?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

They brought the Army Chaplin into the meeting for this one.

20.Father in Heaven bless us this day as we come against the heathen horde that has chosen to defile your creation. Protect us from these swine, guide my hand and let my aim be true, preferably a head shot as I am low on ammo. Let my armor hold, but to be sure I will carry your book, King James Version, over my heart just in case. Deliver us this day from evil so we can have seafood dinner this evening as we have missed lunch. On a side note Lord could you make sure my new box of cigars comes through unscathed, I just got them? And the people said.

Site Manager reads it off and the Chaplin was in tears laughing. (This did not go over good with SM.)


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All.

Nice day here. Got a lot accomplished in the shop today.

Monte I think that picture is from a few years ago. They haven't made it that far yet this year. Is about 80 mi. SW of us and one of our favorite day rides on the bike but not for a month at least. We have got snowed on there in July several times.

Time for date night #499. guess I better go.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Put this sign up at the KBR medics office one morning. Thought the SM was going to have a heart attack. He was turning red and having to catch his breath screaming at the top of his lungs, "unacceptable".


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

And of course on my last day I put this up, with his base phone number. Probably pushed the guy over the edge but I had already left… LOL


----------



## HerbC

Candy, sorry about the b/d confusion, still wishing you the best…

Mudflap, a very late but not belated Birthday greeting to you, you old f*rt! Now, get busy making Candy miserable again.

Herb


----------



## bandit571

Must be past Mudflap's curfew..

Wonder how long before that "Scrap the site" thread goes before it's closed….also wonder if it wasn't the same person starting both threads…...papadan back?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Supposed to be beautiful weekend here. I finally get TV and washer/dryer today. Gotta trim shaggy also (lawn).


----------



## ssnvet

Once again, I am on a bus to NYC










The things we do for love

This time we paid more for a non-stop and it is a brand new luxury coach


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning.

noodling over this bump out/ closet on my shop. Since the wall it will be meeting up with is load bearing, I know it will need a 2×6 or larger header. The roof line is 8/12, and I don't actually need that much head space in the bump out so I'm considering making the roofline meet the actual ceiling height of the shed since it'll be in the back and nobody will see it but me.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt enjoy if you can  I'll be heading that direction hopefully this fall… will see though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, enjoy yer trip to Australia…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, enjoy yer trip to Australia…..
> - boxcarmarty


I'll bring you back a Vega-Might sandwich


----------



## mojapitt

> Matt, enjoy yer trip to Australia…..
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I ll bring you back a Vega-Might sandwich
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yuk


----------



## ssnvet

Monte ... how were the first days on the job?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…fellow humans and Randy…


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte ... how were the first days on the job?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Truly awesome. Whether it was divine intervention, Charles intervention or dumb luck, it's like I was meant to be here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lots to do today and not much gumption to spread around. Gotta pull the well today when the kids git here…..


----------



## Cricket

It was stunningly beautiful all week.

I finally make it to a day off and the weather turns to thunderstorms.

Thinking I better fry up some bacon…


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, make sure that you are the brains and they are the brawn.


----------



## mojapitt

Good to see you Cricket. Come to Virginia and we'll fry you some bacon.


----------



## mojapitt

Waiting for cable tv guy (cue theme song for Jeopardy)


----------



## bandit571

Maybe his name will be Larry?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Larry's gonna be at Monte's house???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, come on up to Martysville, you can help me sit around and watch…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Larry s gonna be at Monte s house???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That would be great


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Stack of pancakes and pot of coffee out of the way. With any luck, the trim on the porch stone wall will finish up today followed by an invigorating lawn mower ride.

If all goes well I will be sitting on the completed porch, with a full tummy, looking at the fresh cut grass, drinking some alcoholic beverage, and smoking a cigar by 7:00 pm.


----------



## mojapitt

Cable guy is here. It appears that he has no sense of humor at all.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, glad to hear the new job is enjoyable. That's to be expected. I never met a Virginian I didn't like. Well, at least those down where you are.


----------



## mojapitt

I have TV, internet and washer/dryer. Life is better. Now I need a recliner. Look around for one before I mow the grass.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I have TV, internet and washer/dryer. Life is better. Now I need a recliner. Look around for one before I mow the grass.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Build yourself a Morris chair.


----------



## mojapitt

> Build yourself a Morris chair.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Morris Chair is high on my list of things to try.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be up in the 70's today. Will be nice tomorrow then cool off on Monday.

All busy here today, Marty is plumbing, Monte gets tv, Cricket needs bacon. and Jim is only a day over 70.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When Monte said a maloof chair was high on his list, I ended up building one. Will I build a Morris chair? We'll see.

I skip planed some pecan that we milled at Andy's House a few years ago. It was bug killed and has lots of black "worm" holes in it. The color of the wood is wonderful. I'm hoping to sell it. I can't keep everything for myself. I need to make room for more drying. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## mojapitt

The cycle only gets worse with time Bill


----------



## bandit571

Three yard sales today….my batting average is…....1 for 3..









One small metal box..

















$5 for just a metal box? Not exactly…

I now have a home for a bunch of loose drill bits…...

Also spent a bit of time this morning ( waiting on the Boss) tuning up a Jack plane.









Stanley No. 5-1/2 Jumbo Jack. Sharpened the cutter, and tuned the chipbreaker…had a gap that was stuffed full of shavings…..fixed that. 









And removed the clamps from a glue up..









Then a road trip….Bought some plastic Latice panel, to fix a section of the fence. Dog's escape route is about to be closed off. When I can get back out of this chair…Lunch was at Bob Evans…..huge Breakfast platter..Burp!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I skip planed some pecan that we milled at Andy's House a few years ago. It was bug killed and has lots of black "worm" holes in it. The color of the wood is wonderful. I'm hoping to sell it. I can't keep everything for myself. I need to make room for more drying. It's a vicious circle.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I would love to have it but too much of a trip. If you still have it in late June it becomes a possibility.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Last nail in the porch project. Only cleanup and paint remain. That part gets done by The Empress of the Galaxy and The Heir to the Galactic Throne.










On to the lawnmower ride.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll let ya know Tim. I'm not going to Iowa as I have a Boy Scout camp to attend. If you're passing thru though….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tim, the porch is looking good. I wish I could join ya for a cold one this afternoon.


----------



## mudflap4869

They closed the only Bob Evans within driving distance of us. Their Turkey and Dressing was my all time favorite. Now it is a Taco store. Who eats that crap?
Rain all day and forecast for the same tomorrow, that sucks when I finally want to be outside doing things. I will see 
the eye doc on Monday, hopefully she will release me to work in the shop. Warm enough to work and I am deadlined for maintenance. Not combat ready, Shoot Move and Communicate are the requirements for that. Candy says that I don't communicate even though I shoot my mouth all the time, and that I am as slow as a snail when I move. Maybe I should be transferred from a fighter role to a lover role. Just send in those sweet young things cause I'm ready. Could you add a tube of Ben-Gay for the sore spots she has caused me to have.


----------



## rhybeka

looks great, Tim!

extent of my woodworking today :









we just got home from a parental visit. got a great lead on a bunch of hardie plank siding for hopefully a good price if I can figure out how much to transport and unload it here….and how much - if any additional i would need.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka if it's a if load rent a u-haul I should have done that for the last load of lumber I purchased would have saved me a trip and I would have had space for free stuff that could have been thrown in on the deal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's too quiet in here. I gotta go to work tomorrow, so no wood fun for a few days. I hope to get my fifth wheel hitch installed in the truck tomorrow. Gotta drill a 4" hole in the middle of my bed. That's always unnerving.


----------



## DIYaholic

Booo…..


----------



## Festus56

Hello Randy


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Randy. Hopefully you are officially in spring now.


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ that's pretty much the plan. I just need to price out a one way u-haul trip. my concern is if I need to add to that if the color will match. I was somewhat able to price the Hardietrim pieces I'd need and that's not cheap either even for the small space that I'm doing. I'm still just under 7k for the whole shed as long as my numbers are close - of course that doesn't include the concrete or the electrical yet.

Morning all. Was told I have to be quiet for another hour. rough night with the one dog. Guess I will go debate if I want 4 36×12 windows or 3 36×24 windows.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, a tool/bench layout will help with that decision. Which window arrangement wii give you the light where you'll need it? Ever consider clerestorys?


----------



## mojapitt

I am not a fan of many windows. They eat up valuable wall space.

Time to run to HD and see if I can find Randy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all.

@Beca 3 of the 36X24 would be my vote. 50% more light. The up side to 36×12 is, it would take a damn skinny burglar to slip through them.

Lots of clouds moving in overnight. 61 and balmy… Feels like rain.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Gene!

Yeah, I did consider a clerestory but ruled it out due to cost and complexity of build. I was just mulling over tool placement since putting in the bump out means I don't have that long wall for a miter saw station. the 36×12 windows would be set high enough I would still have wall storage space. 36×24 windows don't really give me that option so it has to be more strategic. I'd like to have my bench near the double doors since they will be mostly glass but working on if that can work out - or I may end up putting a 36×24 in window on that front wall and set the bench under that.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..even Randy…


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - that was another thought, Tim.Monte, I'm with you as well.

I'll have security cameras/lights back there…but if my doors are that much glass it wouldn't take much to bust them and open the doors regardless of the windows. The 36×12's are sliders so I would still have air movement too. The majority of the light would be coming from the doors though because they face east. it won't get full sun until about mid day but will have light all day long. With the 36×24''s I think I would put one up with the door, one on the back wall so I could get a cross breeze. Hm. may not need the third window? Cost is pretty much the same for either window. both run about $110 a window.


----------



## DanKrager

Skylights are a wonderful, cheap option for additional light. I've got four in a gloomy family room, and four in the bonus room with no windows and what a difference! It's fun to tease visitors with "Turn out the lights when we leave please" and they search and search, testing all the switches twice! On a bright moon night you can read a book in there. Burglars can't use them and wall space is intact. Better sound proofing, too. Never have to wash them.

I used the 14" round ones with light tubes that fit between joists.

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

think it's PB toast for breakfast!


----------



## mojapitt

Can't find Randy. Hmmm


----------



## boxcarmarty

A $25 LED light is cheaper then a $110 window… Just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the well up and runnin' yesterday, while flushing it, it went down again. I was madder then a badger with an itch…..


----------



## Gene01

Becky, what am I missing? Celestorys shouldn't be any more difficult to build for and install than any other type. I helped my BIL install a series of them in his shop. IIRC they were nominal 12X24s. His 2X6 stud spacing made for perfect fits. Don't recall what he paid for them but, knowing him, they had to be pretty cheap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

Did you have to pull it again Marty?


----------



## HerbC

> Did you have to pull it again Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, now's not the time to ask Marty personal questions…

< BIG GRIN >

Herb


----------



## boxcarmarty

It went down about 9 last night, haven't pulled it yet. Maybe today if I can get some help over here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's suppose to rain 4 of the next 5 days…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy,
The black/brown/tan wood you got is Macassar Ebony 
I suggest epoxy for glue .


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Neil! I hope TBIII works, that's what I used on an intarsia project.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

BIG THANKS! to Mr. Bill M. for the walnut. My wife flipped when she saw what I was provided. Now her mind is in overdrive trying to think what to build with the beautiful walnut I brought home.

THANKS! again Bill.


----------



## bandit571

OK, who gave me this Stomach Flu? Can't do a whole of woodworking with an upset stomach….

Marty: send all that rain up to Stumpy…..We have had plenty around here.


----------



## Gene01

> BIG THANKS! to Mr. Bill M. for the walnut. My wife flipped when she saw what I was provided. Now her mind is in overdrive trying to think what to build with the beautiful walnut I brought home.
> 
> THANKS! again Bill.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


You and your wife make a great team.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, tell your father that the grill cabinet is stocked. When the weather finally stabilizes we'll have a cook out.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well. The rain has settled into a steady drizzle with just a touch of a breeze from the North. The Empress came out to the porch to find me sitting in a rocker with a blanket on my lap smoking a cigar and drinking whiskey.

"What are you doing?" She asked.

"Practicing for when I get to be an old geezer", I replied.

"Looks like you are doing it right to me", she says.

Life is good.


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka, outside access to the compressor and dust collector leaves usable wall space inside, It also leaves the noise out of the shop. You will appreciate the extra space and quiet in the future. REMOTE CONTROLS!


----------



## DanKrager

You can already roast a dozen wieners @ 100 yards or if you're driving by at 30 MPH. This will be burning for a week, even if it rains hard. Doubled the size with more logs after this burned down.








@Candy…another one ticked off the list…
@Tim…LOL!

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I think it was more when I was looking at hiring it out to be done it was more expensive. The one place wanted an extra 1500+ to add the clearstory. base price at this place was at least doable but I'm fairly certain once I add on metal roofing, a french door, insulation and electrical it will be 10k+

Marty also has a point. I'm debating that one as well because if I just put in a security door instead of a french door I'd feel better when we go on vacation.

@Bandit ugh. feel better!

think it's time to go rake gumboils and pick up down limbs in the front yard.


----------



## DonBroussard

I spent most of the morning scraping a large mirror frame of its crackled finish. I'm getting the hang of using my StewMac scrapers. I still need more practice creating the edge on the scrapers, though.

Tim-Well done with the porch construction, rocker, blanket, cigar smoking and geezer practicing. Now you need to work on your "get off my lawn".

BillM/Mike-Congrats to the pair of you on the walnut exchange. Mike-I hope that's not BillM's walnut in your grilling cart . . .

Beka-I'm sure you'll be happy when you finally break ground on your shed, eh?

Marty-I hope you get to bottom of your well problem (pun intended).

Dan-Now THAT's a fire!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Don - nope, Bill's father hooked me up with cherry and hickory. Good eats to come!


----------



## Gene01

Don, nothing to it. There's a YouTube video that shows the best way to sharpen them on a slow speed grinder. I use a white wheel. Takes less than 5 minutes, now. I don't sharpen the curved sides of mine. Just the flat side and ends.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was going to say something but Don said it all so well already !!



> Tim-Well done with the porch construction, rocker, blanket, cigar smoking and geezer practicing. Now you need to work on your "get off my lawn".
> 
> BillM/Mike-Congrats to the pair of you on the walnut exchange. Mike-I hope that s not BillM s walnut in your grilling cart . . .
> 
> Beka-I m sure you ll be happy when you finally break ground on your shed, eh?
> 
> Marty-I hope you get to bottom of your well problem (pun intended).
> 
> Dan-Now THAT s a fire!
> 
> - Don Broussard


 A nice day here and busy in the shop again. Need to get time to take the bike out for a road trip but folks keep wanting me to make stuff for them.


----------



## KelvinGrove

@Don

I am thinking of signs like this










I swear, the older I get the more "leave me the hell alone" I become. I love friends and having visitors but the random sales people, survey takers, proselytizers, and riff-raff tick me off.

My neighborhood had a dozen burglarys in a year and a half. Till they made the mistake of hitting a house where the guy shot/killed one of them and held the other 2 at gunpoint till the cops showed up. That seems to have stopped it.


----------



## mojapitt

Lawn is mowed. Pretty good chance that a riding mower is in my future.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Round 2 is up and running, (everybody knock on wood for me) let's see if it will continue to do so…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho Nubbers,

I've been having a nice time in the Big Apple with my daughter and now she is off doing school stuff and I'm all by my lonesome… so I toured Teddy Roosevelt's birth home (free) and am now resting my feet. I'm getting fairly proficient navigating the subways, though this was never a great ambition of mine.

One more day and I'm out of here


----------



## mojapitt

Saw this, wondering what kind of party Arlin has planned for the get together?


----------



## mojapitt

> Round 2 is up and running, (everybody knock on wood for me) let s see if it will continue to do so…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Running water is a good thing Marty. What did you find?


----------



## CFrye

> Lawn is mowed. Pretty good chance that a riding mower is in my future.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ZTR, Monte. That's gonna be my next mower. Andy highly recommends the Dixie Choppers.
Keep on keeping on, Dan! I actually read part of a book I've been procrastinating on for years. the name of it is "The Tyranny of the Urgent".


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Lawn is mowed. Pretty good chance that a riding mower is in my future.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> ZTR, Monte. That s gonna be my next mower. Andy highly recommends the Dixie Choppers.
> Keep on keeping on, Dan! I actually read part of a book I ve been procrastinating on for years. the name of it is "The Tyranny of the Urgent".
> 
> - CFrye


Yep, ZTR is the only way to ride.

And if "good things come to those who wait", why would procrastination be bad?


----------



## CFrye

Tim, ask Randy (DIYaholic). That is his mantra ;-)


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Saw this, wondering what kind of party Arlin has planned for the get together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I got plenty of burn cream if y'all need any…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Round 2 is up and running, (everybody knock on wood for me) let s see if it will continue to do so…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Running water is a good thing Marty. What did you find?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


More ********************uff got loose and clogged the jet…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon. Spent all day at work installing hitch for my fifth wheel in the truck. It's not much fun torquing 5/8 bolts to 150 foot pounds under a truck.


----------



## mojapitt

> Good afternoon. Spent all day at work installing hitch for my fifth wheel in the truck. It's not much fun torquing 5/8 bolts to 150 foot pounds under a truck.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


At least you fit under the truck.


----------



## DanKrager

Fifth wheel! ??? 
It was supposed to be a gooseneck hitch! He said.

Burn cream would be useful. Feels like sunburn after tending that fire and another one like it.

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Kelvin you can do what I do to solicitors. Slowly crack the door open just enough to be able to show one eye the say " holy ******************** you are out walking in this neighborhood. Good luck with that." Then quickly shut the door with ergency. Followed by a quick giggle. If you watch them after they look confused and then will do a quick waddle away. But I also have a sick sense of humor. As I had a appraiser come to my house who kept telling "jokes". My hvac is under my house and the access is in the middle of the hallway. So I pulled the grate up and he said this reminds me of a joke so he asked me "how do you catch a polar bear?" I replied with a medium caliber rifle. "No you kick him in the ice hole" and he chuckled. He stuck half his body in the hole. Then I said you know what this reminds me of he asked what so I stated it reminds me of what John Wayne Gacy would dream about. He looked dumbfounded and said he didn't know who that was but it must be funny judging by the smile on my face. I told him to google it as I'm sure he would find it as funny as I do. Oddly enough he never did show up at my house again or at any of the meetings that I attended about buying my house. it was a big ordeal co owners one died and left just two houses tofamily so each meeting always had the appraiser, lawyer, family and lawyer of co owner but he never showed up after that. His seat was always empty and the others wondering why he wasn't showing up. Funny for me no so much for him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's pretty tall truck, so there's a lot of room under there. With the spare tire down I could just sit up right behind the rear axle. 
Dan, B&W makes a system called the turnover ball. At its simplest it's a gooseneck hitch, which is what I installed today. For the fifth wheel, I just take off the gooseneck ball and the fifth wheel hitch attaches at the same spot.


----------



## DanKrager

Cool! Problem solved before it was a problem!

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that is the cleanest 5th wheel ever.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, ask Randy (DIYaholic). That is his mantra ;-)
> 
> - CFrye


Ask him? Where do you think I stole it from?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill that is the cleanest 5th wheel ever.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That's just one I googled. Mine is not that clean and has paint peeling.


----------



## Festus56

Those B & W hitches are the best. I had one until I put the new flatbed on mine that came with a ball installed. Now I can not use a fifth wheel hitch without mounting it to the bed.


----------



## bandit571

There was an accident the other night…..A well lit Amish buggy was hit by a drunk driver.
Husband is in the Trauma Center, multiple broken bones
Two infants are in Childrens Hospital in Dayton, OH. One has her face crushed…
Mother, aged 23, died on the scene..

Drunk tried to run away on foot from the crash…didn't get very far…..


----------



## mojapitt

Drunks will never learn


----------



## boxcarmarty

> There was an accident the other night…..A well lit Amish buggy was hit by a drunk driver.
> Husband is in the Trauma Center, multiple broken bones
> Two infants are in Childrens Hospital in Dayton, OH. One has her face crushed…
> Mother, aged 23, died on the scene..
> 
> Drunk tried to run away on foot from the crash…didn t get very far…..
> 
> - bandit571


What we need here is a good old fashion hangin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

I am with you Marty


----------



## bandit571

They were hit less than a mile from here….heading home. 
St. Rt. 47, just west of the Logan/Shelby county line.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, when are ya figuring on headin' back to git the car???


----------



## mojapitt

If things go as I am hoping, I will start my official rotation on May 2nd. That means I would fly home on the 10th and start the next journey.


----------



## diverlloyd

I third the hanging. Buddy's wife was hit by a drunk driver head on the pictures of her SUV looked like she shouldn't have made it out in one piece. Oh and he was already on dui #9


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was hit by a drunk driver several years ago, aside from givin' me a short stay in the hospital, it shortened my Gremlin by another couple of feet…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Gremlins don't have feet to lose.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> If things go as I am hoping, I will start my official rotation on May 2nd. That means I would fly home on the 10th and start the next journey.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll leave the light on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Gremlins don t have feet to lose.
> 
> - diverlloyd


It flattened the @$$ end more then it already was if you can imagine that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was sittin' still and they estimated hitting me at 60mph in a Monte Carlo…..


----------



## mojapitt

Very lucky Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

> If things go as I am hoping, I will start my official rotation on May 2nd. That means I would fly home on the 10th and start the next journey.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I ll leave the light on…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sue is planning on coming thru this summer, Dave is planning on coming thru this summer on his new Indian, Monte has a standing reservation, I guess that's why they call Indy the crossroads of America.


----------



## mojapitt

Tell Dave we want pictures


----------



## bandit571

Sue will be having a Hitch-hiker…I hope…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue is planning on grabbing bandit on the way thru, hopefully early enough so bandit can look thru my hand tool inventory, and I'll pass the message on to Dave about pics…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave say's sure, no problem…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have seen so many drunk driving accidents, but never one that hit a horse and buggy. That's just terrible and a hanging is too nice.


----------



## mojapitt

The fact that he run, really ticks me off. Show compassion and try to help the injured.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Meanwhile someone in the next district was just "playing" with a 22 revolver. I'm pretty sure he's dead now.


----------



## diverlloyd

> The fact that he run, really ticks me off. Show compassion and try to help the injured.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Agreed to many out for just themselves. I think what a person does should be done back to them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I read some idiot shot 4 ppl at a Waffle House, naked. Just once I want to see some idiot TRY to do this and go down in a hail of gunfire.

As for these drunk drivers, second offence they get to be crash test dummy. If they live, fine sentence served. If not well sentence served. Either way valuable data about crashes can be gained. Finally they have done something productive..

Never happen of course but would be interesting.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Beautiful day in the neighborhood


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning. coffee day today. picked up cousin from airport at 11:50 and dropped off at hotel. got home at 12:45 and was back up at 5:20 to get ready for work. Not functioning the greatest but thankfully my reports are mostly automated.

@Don yes, I'll be glad to start and finish it. I found another local company (amish) that I emailed about getting a quote from. I'm sitting right around 7k to DIY a Gable 8/12 w/loft 12×16 with metal roof, hardieplank siding, insulation and electric.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The big problem with those driving drunk is they simply have too little to loose. The license they lost a while ago required too little skill to acquire, was too easy too retain after tremendous evidence was presented it was undeserved and it didn't cost enough in the first place!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The big problem with those driving drunk is they simply have too little to loose. The license they lost a while ago required too little skill to acquire, was too easy too retain after tremendous evidence was presented it was undeserved and it didn t cost enough in the first place!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Half of the people out there should not have a driver's license.

AAAANnnnnnddd Good morning everyone.

Windy in Northwest GA last night. Some areas of my county without power, trees down, etc. No problems at Kelvin Grove though…at least… none I could see leaving the house at oh-dark-thirty.


----------



## bandit571

Monday….about says it all…grrrrrr.

Otherwise, morning to ya…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## Gene01

A new day has dawned. A new week is on us. So what ya'll got planned?


----------



## mudflap4869

Gonna see the eye doc today. Hopefully she will let me get back in the shop. I made goulash for supper last night, plenty of leftovers for later. Just nuke it and hoss down.


----------



## ssnvet

Another good morning from NYC. I retreve my daughter at 1, we fritter away the afternoon and then it's another 5 hour bus ride.

One of us is having more fun than the other


----------



## mojapitt

> A new day has dawned. A new week is on us. So what ya ll got planned?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Trying to act responsibly at hospital, then any other duties so assigned by Charles


----------



## UncleBuck

morning all sounds like everyone was busy this weekend, i as well rebuilt my kiln first prototype had some leaks floor rotted out as well as the front wall, when did plywood get so darn expensive, and heavy oh wait i'm old thats why it's heavy. i can remember picking up a 3/4 4×8 sheet now i struggle with a 24×24 oh well lots of flashing on the kiln 2.0 version. hope to get another two years. have a great week.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> A new day has dawned. A new week is on us. So what ya ll got planned?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Monday - Go through the day in stunned silence.

Tuesday - Fall behind in assignments

Wednesday - Try not to strangle anyone…. even though they deserve/need it.

Thursday - Survive the day

Friday - Hyperventilate and go home early.

Pretty much the same as every week. What about you Gene?


----------



## bandit571

Snuck off to the shop for a wee bit…









Just to sit a spell…









Play with a few toys..









Saw a few lines..








And somehow managed to get one end of a box joined up..









Need to do the other end.,,,,,









And skinny down a panel for a bottom..









Road trip, again….may be late today before I get back home….
BIG Farm Auction on the 28th…..0830hrs..be there! Cook's auction, DeGraff, OH.


----------



## Gene01

Work is halted on rifle case#2. Need to jig up and, test the lock miter cutting system to be used on the case. That requires some rearranging in the shop. So, I decided that while I was at it, I might as well do some more rearranging and cleaning that's long overdue. This will be my last semi large project. From now on, nothing bigger than a bread box.
I'm on Day 2 of the cleaning/sorting/rearranging job. Yep, I'm slow but, I'm not on the clock, either.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, see what I started….Spring Shop Cleaning…


----------



## GaryC

Thats the wrong stool in the shop!!


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, what kind of stool do you leave in your shop?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Has been T-storms here all morning. Would have been a good day just to sleep all day. About at the high of 40° now. Maybe a chance of snow in places that are higher than us.

Just playing in the shop Gene. Keep getting orders so keep making stuff. Got started on a blanket chest for Jamie but keep getting sidetracked.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I found another local company (amish) that I emailed
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


I thought the Amish didn't do electricity…...

(Or anything electronic, or anything modern.)

And I thought they didn't like interacting with the English.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean they maybe Mennonite or have folks working with them that are non-Amish. I also just found I emailed them back in January and never got a response. This time I used the form on their site but my expectations aren't very high. I've been overall disappointed with the number of companies I've contacted and not heard a darn thing from. I can still do it myself and get more for my money but the work seems pretty daunting alone.

debating on more caffeine. rescued my cousin from the airport and took her to her hotel. didn't get back home until 12:45. alarm went off and I was up at 5:20.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Dang it. A guy has a Dewalt 735 planer on Craigslist for $275. The danged ad went up last night. I usually check several times a day but not yesterday evening. I just messaged and e-mailed him. Have not heard back and, with my luck probably won't.


----------



## Gene01

Kelvin, thought you might appreciate this.


----------



## bandit571

The "Good" stool is too tall for the bench…..son is using it with his computer station. Tried it awhile, I was sitting up to high to do much of anything on the bench. Old stool is about the right height. But not as fancy nor as comfy as the good stool.

Late start on the Road Trip….have to go to Sidney, Oh, and pick up the MRI DVD….since they won't mail it to the doctor in Columbus…I get to hand carry it Thursday….

Shredded Wheat and Milk for lunch…will see how that goes…


----------



## Festus56

Now we are getting snow. Not sticking to the streets but the grass and vehicles have almost an inch on them. Think I will send it to Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, spring has sprung. 84 here, today. Just sayin. 
Maybe, now that Monte has moved, the snowing will cease….for a while.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit hope you feel better!

@Tim I got lucky and my dad gave me his 733 planer a few weeks ago. Whit has been using it until he retires. I bought new blades for it but it didn't need them….tells me it wasn't getting heavily used in its previous lives 

went and got a soda since I'm starting to peter out.


----------



## mudflap4869

Mark, I don't think San Antonio gets much snow. Maybe mother nature is trying to remind you of that.

Shop stool? I just bought a comfortable office chair and put it in mine. I might not get much work done, but my lazy azz will be comfortable while procrastinating.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep, sold. Just my luck.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, I have finally broken down and set up a couple of craigslist alerts. How can I get fully converted to being a crusty old crumduggen if I get craigslist alerts?


----------



## mojapitt

Another terrorist in Canada. Unfortunately the suspect is "safely" in custody. He doesn't deserve that. Imho


----------



## mojapitt

Nashville shooter is also "safely" in custody. Need a lynch mob.


----------



## Gene01

Cop i ed this from a news site. If accurate, does it make sense to anyone?
Emphasis mine.
Reinking was not armed at the time, but at the FBI's request, Illinois state police revoked Reinking's state firearms card and seized four of his guns, authorities said. *The AR-15 used in the shootings on Sunday was among the firearms seized.*
That piece was thrown behind the counter by the hero that wrestled it out of his hands. So, if it's the same one, how did he get it back?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Working the day away. Vehicle accident, full arrest(sadly she was breathing on arrival, but died in the next 15 minutes) and then training. Now office work. Planning my attack on the bookcases tomorrow. Hoping it quits raining in time so I can trailer them.


----------



## Festus56

Gene I read that his guns were given back to his father for safe keeping. Guess that didn't work well.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Monte, correct on both counts.

Festus is correct. The guns were seized when he pulled his stunt at the White House, they were then given to his father who subsequently returned them to his son.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Another terrorist in Canada. Unfortunately the suspect is "safely" in custody. He doesn t deserve that. Imho
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Let 74 have 10 minutes with them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cop i ed this from a news site. If accurate, does it make sense to anyone?
> Emphasis mine.
> Reinking was not armed at the time, but at the FBI s request, Illinois state police revoked Reinking s state firearms card and seized four of his guns, authorities said. *The AR-15 used in the shootings on Sunday was among the firearms seized.*
> That piece was thrown behind the counter by the hero that wrestled it out of his hands. So, if it s the same one, how did he get it back?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Don't make no since to me Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Bill, stay with it, yer doin' a great job…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gettin' some shop time on this rainy Monday. Doin' a test burn on some laminate for a bar top… Man that stuff stinks…..


----------



## mojapitt

Laminate may be pretty nasty to burn.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Seams to be burning well, just smells pretty bad…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I would still air it out. Need ya to live past the project.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Marty, does your laser run tool paths from AutoCad or do you need to convert the data to a third party software?

Oh yeah, open a window or two too. Laminate is no good juju.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene I read that his guns were given back to his father for safe keeping. Guess that didn t work well.
> 
> - Festus56


Thanks Mark. Doesn't restore my faith in the IL state police ,or the FBI, however. The guy was an obvious nut case. Whoever made that decision oughtta be fired at the least. His father should be charged with aiding and abetting. He knew his kid was off his rocker and yet, gave him an arsenal.


----------



## mojapitt

His father is expected to be charged also. My problem is that he was an adult when they took his guns. His father should not have been a consideration. Real lapse in judgment.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the dancing in a womans dress brandishing the gun should have been a clue to some people that there was a leak in his tank.


----------



## BillWhite

Becka, the 733 is a good planer. Mine is almost 20 yrs. old and still ginin' along. Changed the belt once. MY FAULT! Get a spare set of blades while you can.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Remember a lot of guys wearing dresses now and if anything is said it is Hate talk or racist talk. We have become a nation of Kooks and Krazies.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, does your laser run tool paths from AutoCad or do you need to convert the data to a third party software?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Huh???


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, the true members of that community are not what I meant. This person was not a member of that community.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I dressed as Dolly Parton for Halloween one year. However, I wasn't dancing around with a gun.

Side note, no known pictures have survived


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, does your laser run tool paths from AutoCad or do you need to convert the data to a third party software?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


The puter makes bright lights and pretty pictures…..


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know about Marty's laser, but I don't think Marty runs Autocad.


----------



## mojapitt

Autocad is a very expensive program. There's much more cost effective ones for the average user.


----------



## bandit571

Back home from road trip…..DVD is packed up, and ready for the Columbus trip…

Maybe after a while, I may sneak down to the shop…


----------



## Gene01

I use Inkscape. It's free and, I'm cheap.


----------



## GaryC

Monte….this one.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Marty, does your laser run tool paths from AutoCad or do you need to convert the data to a third party software?
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> The puter makes bright lights and pretty pictures…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, I was wondering if your laser interfaced directly with AutoCad or if you were running another piece of software. Seeing that my better half has access to AutoCad, I can think of all kinds of trouble I could get into if I could get a laser that worked right from AutoCad.

So your computer does das blinkenlightzen? That's usually a good thing. LOL


----------



## ssnvet

FWIW … Draft Site is identical to the older versions of AutoCAD LT (2D) and is free


----------



## Festus56

I do a lot of drawing in my old AutoCAD 2000 but my laser will not recognize Dwg. files. I just scan the print out and save them as a jpg. and all is good. How I make all my templates for cribbage boards.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, I run T2Laser software, it's a new and improved program of the original for the laser. I think it cost about $40…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> By the way, I dressed as Dolly Parton for Halloween one year. However, I wasn t dancing around with a gun.
> 
> Side note, no known pictures have survived
> 
> - Monte Pittman


lol

When I was 7 I dressed like a girl for a Halloween contest for best costume, well I did not win they thought I was a girl. lol


----------



## ssnvet

On a bus again….

Sing it Willy


----------



## boxcarmarty

I do most of my drawing in MS paint then transfer to T2Laser…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

thanks Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Marty, does your laser run tool paths from AutoCad or do you need to convert the data to a third party software?
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> Huh???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well said.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I dressed as a woman in 8th grade and lip synced to Dude Looks Like a Lady. There are pictures somewhere.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Marty, does your laser run tool paths from AutoCad or do you need to convert the data to a third party software?
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> Huh???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Well said.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sorry, my geek was showing through.


----------



## bandit571

Stool is still ready for use..










Is just a hair too tall for IN the shop….unless the legs on it ( NOT MINE) can lose about 4-5" in height. Way too nice for a basement shop…


----------



## bandit571

Sarah Schwartz was 23 years old…one infant is 4 months old, the other is 18 months old…..Husband is 26.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Terry, do you have any pics of your kiln. I intend to build a solar kiln this summer. Planning about 6×12 and maybe 10 feet tall. This will likely be purely solar. Maybe some solar powered fans.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep, sold. Just my luck.


> By the way, I dressed as Dolly Parton for Halloween one year. However, I wasn t dancing around with a gun.
> 
> Side note, no known pictures have survived
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was Mz. Fire Department in a local fund raiser one year. I won the swimsuit and evening gown competition by stuffing them with water balloons. Mz Lions Club came in second but only because he shaved his legs.

Pictures somewhere…


----------



## bandit571

Hopefully not as shocking as a "Topless" Mudflap?


----------



## rhybeka

I leave you guys alone for one evening and look what I come back to…. /smh/ 

Morning all!

Had a forgotten about appointment with a company yesterday afternoon about pulling the windows on one wall of the sunroom and putting in a french door. The guy said they wouldn't do it because of how wonky the room is. Layer of bad decision on bad decision and showed us all of those bad decisions. We knew it was bad - just not THAT bad. He quoted us 35k to tear it down and put the addition back up properly with supports, etc. Basically a shell, and we'd have to insulate and drywall outside of that project. Soooo yeah, more discussion going on.


----------



## KelvinGrove

LOL Morning Beca! I returned your skirt I borrowed… 

And that sucks on the project. It amazes me how people will cut corners without realizing that doing so is cumulative. My house is an example.

The guy who built it did it for his sister. When they got near the end they were running out of money. Soooo, no gutters, no moisture barrier under the cheapest siding they could get, single pane windows which are rotting out, and the cheapest light fixtures you can imagine.

At work at 6:30 this AM. I despise inventory time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. No rain. Bookcases are happening this morning.


----------



## rhybeka

yay Bill!

Tim, I'm feeling you…he pointed out where one roof had been run over another roof and it's just a serious mess…no footings poured so this structure is of course moving when the soil freezes/thaws….pretty sure that could cause us issues in our foundation/basement walls sooner or later…luckily it hasn't reared it's ugly head in the 12 years we've been here… It's really just a matter of 35k is our whole budget and it doesn't even get us insulation and drywall. It would eventually get the kitchen she wants and does include electrical and maybe plumbing but this estimate wasn't itemized.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning… another day at the salt mine.

We took delivery of our new CNC router yesterday. It is one powerful beast. Tech is doing the set up and alignments today, we should start training this afternoon. We have purchased it custom configured with a tangentially controlled reciprocating knife and will be combining knife cutting and routing in the same program…. so there's lots to learn.

The vacuum pump looks very much like a small airplane engine… very powerful.

A cool $120,000 for the whole set up… but bang for the buck, this is a very competitively priced machine.










If I wasn't so stressed out about everything else going on, I'd be as giddy as a kid in a candy store.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What's the work envelope?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….a little damp, outside….haven't been informed of today's schedule…yet.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunny day outside. The next week should be great they say.

Good luck Bill. Nice to finally get room in your shop again.


----------



## bandit571

Egg rolls for lunch…letting those settle through…then MAYBE some shop time?


----------



## UncleBuck

> Terry, do you have any pics of your kiln. I intend to build a solar kiln this summer. Planning about 6×12 and maybe 10 feet tall. This will likely be purely solar. Maybe some solar powered fans.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


i will find some and put them on, i looked at the virginia tech plans but then did it another way the 45deg. angle is the big part it does change some if you are north or south but its a good starting point and its an easy angle. mine had to be set up against my garage so i could not use the tall back to load it, i made a drop down door in front. use alot of flashing . might be tomorrow for pics don't have them on this computer


----------



## rhybeka

MMm egg rolls…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, I showed my BIL the pictures of your book cases over the weeked, I might be mimicking them with slight changes for his office. Still in the development phase.

Beka/Becky - if there are so many problems, what are the thoughts on getting out?

Matt, does that thing come supercharged? Are you running knife and routing simultaneously? 3 axis?


----------



## UncleBuck

> Terry, do you have any pics of your kiln. I intend to build a solar kiln this summer. Planning about 6×12 and maybe 10 feet tall. This will likely be purely solar. Maybe some solar powered fans.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


i will find some and put them on, i looked at the virginia tech plans but then did it another way the 45deg. angle is the big part it does change some if you are north or south but its a good starting point and its an easy angle. mine had to be set up against my garage so i could not use the tall back to load it, i made a drop down door in front. use alot of flashing . might be tomorrow for pics don't have them on this computer 


> Terry, do you have any pics of your kiln. I intend to build a solar kiln this summer. Planning about 6×12 and maybe 10 feet tall. This will likely be purely solar. Maybe some solar powered fans.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


there are a couple pics on my shop pics. i will get some more later


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, does that thing come supercharged? Are you running knife and routing simultaneously? 3 axis?
> - MikeinSTL


Knife and route are on the same head, so we can switch back and forth within the same program, but must alternate which one is cutting.

It's kind of like 3.5 axis, as the knife and crease wheel have tangential control and it rotates the knife to keep the reciprocating blade lined up to the cutting path. But it's not true 4 axis, like you get with a rotary table setup.


----------



## UncleBuck

bill here is the latest version new floor and front wall, fans are run off electric with a timer, they turn on an hour after sunrise and i try to get them off at dusk. winch raises the collector so i can load wood with my tractor. been trying to air dry for at leas a month before putting it in. takes 4 to 6 weeks to dry to 3% in the summer longer in winter but still dries good. just took out 400 bf of walnut a couple weeks ago. i also have a remote temp and humidity meter inside that reads out in my shop. need to paint the new wood black yet. fans last about a year as it gets 120 to 140 inside on a 70 to 80 day.


----------



## mudflap4869

Just a friendly reminder. Bandit, please take good care of your health, I don't want to be the ugliest man at any event.
The rest of youze guyz just keep on doin whatcher doin.
Hot diggity! The doc released me to make sawdust.


----------



## mojapitt

Wear goggles mudflap or Candy will have to be cooking for you again.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe two hours of playing around in the shop…..so far…









Now have all four corners done..









A bottom panel has been fitted..








Dry fitted. Had a molding to try to make….used a scrap of pine to try things out..









Pattern..









Step one..









Step two….









Step three…step four was to mark a line and rip saw the blank off….









Now have a pattern, to make the rest of the moldings to…









Got one done, then the Boss needed to go to the store….maybe after Supper, I can try again?


----------



## DanKrager

Outstanding, Bandit. That is a fine molding!

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

Here's a picture of my weekend "project".










Getting ready to eject daughter #2 from the nest in another 3 months.

I don't think she looks all too disappointed about that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bookcases are 99% done. I have to go back tomorrow and touch up the paint and paint over screws and nail holes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the pictures Terry. I think I'll make the doors in the back. Maybe have removable panels in the middle and doors on the ends to avoid huge doors. My fans will have to run during the day in solar power. At night when they turn off the wood can equalize from inside to,outside so as not to dry too much on outsides.


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful job, Bill.


----------



## Festus56

Yes Matt she looks like a happy lady !!

Nice job Bill. Looks good in that house.

Nice molding Bandit. You have more paitence than me for sure.


----------



## CFrye

> Beautiful job, Bill.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I second that!


----------



## CFrye

That's a happy face, Matt!
Bandit, as Dan said, more patience than I!
Edit: I thought he said that!?
Edit: Oops! It was Mark.


----------



## bandit571

Too cheap to go out and BUY a stick or two of molding….might as well use a plane made for that kind of stuff..

Still working on a molding for the lid of that box…will see what the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up can come up with..

Thursday is the drive to Worthington, Oh to see the brain doctor….Friday, Uncle Sugar pays me…Staurday..is a LARGE farm Estate sale/auction in DeGraff, OH. Tomorrow is "Shopping Day" for the Boss…I get an hour or so Nap while waiting on her to get done….I'm just the driver..

May get a little shoptime, in there? Maybe?


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. the book cases turned out great. I'm impressed at the way you can crank out such a high quality project. It would take me a year


----------



## DonBroussard

Very nice, BillM. I hope your customer was impressed as much as we are.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. She was very excited and kept saying her husband was going to be excited. I will go back tomorrow and make it look better.


----------



## bandit571

Bill, looks like it was made just for that spot…..what is next next build going to be?

Corned Beef, Taters, Carrots sat in the slow cooker all day….finally was allowed out, along with a batch of bisquits…


----------



## bandit571

Might try "round 2" in the shop, for a bit…have a big pile of shavings to sweep up…

Film @ 2300 hrs…maybe….names may need to be changed…


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, that looks like a whole lotta work, yer wearin' me out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet lookin' box Bill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Terry, is that the HF sawmill???


----------



## firefighterontheside

The next build will probably be on the wall behind me as I took the pictures. Much smaller project though.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mike nobody would buy it but a flipper with the state the kitchen is in. and we aren't putting 40k into it as is. starting over at this point isn't an option.

We've been able to think it through a bit and are moving forward with the first plan of doing the yard. I actually got a call back from a shed building company today that I emailed for a quote. 4400 to build and do everything but side ( since I want to do the hardieplank lap siding). Also means my studs are 24" on center instead of 16' but $4400 is almost too hard to pass up!! Whit thought it was expensive at $20/ sq ft so he called a guy and is waiting on a call back.

theres my current diy drama….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I like how you made that piece of trim.


----------



## bandit571

It IS a Cardio Workout….LOL.

Got the rest of the sticks done..









And swept up a second pile..









Bigger than the first one….I am plumb tuckered out. Might wait until tomorrow evening, and try some more on that Box of Fancy Pine. 
Left thumb is sore, but there isn't really a place to put it on this plane..









But it sounds a lot better than a router….


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, do you hum when you cut across the board???


----------



## mojapitt

> bandit, do you hum when you cut across the board???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


He doesn't have to hum if he remembers the words


----------



## boxcarmarty

How's work treatin' ya Monte???


----------



## mojapitt

Hospital is awesome, Charles is awesome, Love the country, my cooking sucks, etc.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm chasin' an axle at the auction this weekend. I'll put it under my sawmill so I can move it outside. Then I'll have Beka come over and build me a lean-to…..


----------



## mojapitt

Talking to a couple folks at previous job. Issues have only got worse, 3 more people quit last week (total of 11 since the beginning of the year). Sad to see a place I cared for so long crash so hard.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Talking to a couple folks at previous job. Issues have only got worse, 3 more people quit last week (total of 11 since the beginning of the year). Sad to see a place I cared for so long crash so hard.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Shake it off cupcake, you gotta better life to live…..


----------



## mojapitt

You do need a bigger shop Marty


----------



## mojapitt

I gotta go to a board supplier and get a few to play with. Wife needs a couple projects done.


----------



## mudflap4869

*I MADE SAWDUST!* Not much, but I swept up a bunch from where SOMEBODY had been out there creating it. I worked for 5 minutes at a time, then rested for about 10 - 15 minutes. Just don't have the stickwithitness that I once had. Temps were in the low eighties and plumb danged comfortable. I did have to turn the fan on to keep a breeze going in the shop, and help me with my sweeping.

Now I need to find some choke-and-puke before I croak from malnutrition. Might just have to tolerate some kind of swill that the BOB puts on the table. I'll need reservations at the local ER after that.

Matt, that is a smile to be proud of. She is a beautiful young lady, and if she is going to BARNARD she is a danged smart one too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, my original plans was a 32×40, I cut it back to a 24×32 and saved $5k. I wish I had the additional room…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, my original plans was a 32×40, I cut it back to a 24×32 and saved $5k. I wish I had the additional room…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Always need more space. Dang house takes up so much room.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, that sounds like the exodus at the hospital I worked for 19 years and 10 months. Great co-workers. Administration? Let's talk about something pleasant, shall we?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, keep an eye on mudflap. He nearly broke a sweat today.


----------



## mojapitt

Is it bad to buy ones wine from Target?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty is right, time to move on. Plenty of "a bright future ahead".

There's a large empty "family room" in our house I have declared a "Wood Room". I want to build everything that goes in there. New things to learn.


----------



## CFrye

That's the spirit, Monte!
Jim has decreed that I must post this here. 
Eddie's dog Ezekiel 









Intarsia Zeke









He is on his way to William.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Buy the wine at Aldi's…much better stuff…


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte why buy wine when there is hard liquor in the world.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, tell Jim that is a really nice job.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte why buy wine when there is hard liquor in the world.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I am saving the special stuff for when Charles's surgery is over


----------



## Festus56

That is pretty cool Candy !! Good job.

I would have to agree with AJ as I do not do wine.


----------



## mojapitt

Festus, I hope to be home on the 11th. See if we can get you a few more boards.


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy has spent a gozzilion hours working on that puppy, but she didn't want to post it. 
I like a glass of wine every now and then, but not more than 4 times an hour. A few sips of Irish Mist makes me sleepy, so I reserve that to times when I don't have to do anything. That just means that I can have it any damned time I want to.


----------



## Festus56

Sounds good. Hope we can get there then.


----------



## CFrye

The majority of those hours were in my head … and then fixing what my hands did.


----------



## mojapitt

> The majority of those hours were in my head … and then fixing what my hands did.
> 
> - CFrye


That just makes you more skilled Candy


----------



## mojapitt

Festus, hope to saw for a couple days straight when I get there. Got some interesting saw logs for you.


----------



## Festus56

If we can't get there I will have my people stop by.


----------



## bandit571

Puppy approved..









Project looks great.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Monte, my original plans was a 32×40, I cut it back to a 24×32 and saved $5k. I wish I had the additional room…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 The measurements 32×72 call to me for the shop. Unfortunately my bank informs me I have champagne tastes on a beer budget.


----------



## CFrye

Miss Bandit looks a lot like ol' Zeke (can't remember if they were related)! Give her an ear scritch and thank her for me.


> Unfortunately my bank informs me I have champagne tastes on a beer budget.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Ain't it the pits?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Talking to a couple folks at previous job. Issues have only got worse, 3 more people quit last week (total of 11 since the beginning of the year). Sad to see a place I cared for so long crash so hard.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Would the old thing about "people don't leave jobs…they leave bosses" apply in this case?

And good morning all. I am down to only $45,000 worth of radios I can't account for. FORTUNATELY, I have not been responsible for them in the past when everyone was reporting them as accounted for when they apparently were not. Nothing like a little pencil whipping.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning!

Neat, Candy! pup turned out good  reminds me of Ms. Bandit  bostons are so cute!

Monte, it's tough but every place goes through that. even the place I work we have an ebb and flow…had a lot of folks leave recently for other places. all of the desks around me are newer folks. Though mines not due to Administration (well not most of it). I almost left my job for another because of my boss…still interviewing for the other position on May 1st.

@Bandit did you use the 78 and the 55 on your molding?? I don't work far from Worthington so let me know if you guys want to meet up for lunch - though I'm thinking I have a 1:30 - 2 with my boss :\

@Marty happy to help! Just let me know when 

better check my email. new patio furniture /should/ be enroute to the house today.


----------



## DanKrager

The last two hospitals I worked at went through major admin changes and shakedowns. IT seemed to be immune in the first but not the second. The worst of it was they were creatively cruel in their dismissals. In the former case, the twerp admitted that he ENJOYED firing people and was especially viscious. He ended up in jail. In the latter, the jerk got his own medicine when the place was bought out by another facility. So, Monte saw it coming and was able to exit gracefully. Good call, Monte.

DanK


----------



## UncleBuck

> Thanks for the pictures Terry. I think I'll make the doors in the back. Maybe have removable panels in the middle and doors on the ends to avoid huge doors. My fans will have to run during the day in solar power. At night when they turn off the wood can equalize from inside to,outside so as not to dry too much on outsides.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


that sounds like a plan to get a southern facing panel with my space restrictions i had to change the plan also if its on skids you can get by without a building permit


----------



## UncleBuck

> Bookcases are 99% done. I have to go back tomorrow and touch up the paint and paint over screws and nail holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outstanding work
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## UncleBuck

> Terry, is that the HF sawmill???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


woodland mills made in canada


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Beka: Used the #78 and the #45 for the molding. Will be at the Doctor's office tomorrow around 1:45, office is on Antares, just off of Polaris. There will be 4 of us, as my Daughter wants to go along, with her SO. At least the weather should be better, than the last time I was there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Waiting to get in and button up bookcases and then measure for more.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Partly cloudy but warm here. Should get near 70° later.

Have several projects to get done in the shop. Started on a long awaited blanket chest for Jamie and then everyone else decided they needed things made also. Was supposed to be for Christmas so am only 4 months late now or really early for the next.


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy Nubbers

About halfway through training. Too many people watching me all the time. Seems to be a great place though.


----------



## rhybeka

@Tim would you do the faux stone on your shop? I'm considering it now after doing more math with the hardiplank siding… I like the look of faux stone more.


----------



## UncleBuck

Candy nice job on the pup if i tried something like that i would be balder than i am lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

> That's the spirit, Monte!
> Jim has decreed that I must post this here.
> Eddie's dog Ezekiel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intarsia Zeke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is on his way to William.
> 
> - CFrye


That is really nice and very well done!!!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, the book cases look good. I showed your design to my BIL over the weekend, might end up mimicking your design, but in a veneer faced, stained oak plywood carcass, oak face frame configuration. He's got old flat pack bookcases in his office and wants to get something more befitting an attorney as his office space has increased. The particle board shelves are beginning to bow.

Candy, the puppy "trivet" is really cute.

Bandit, I'm really impressed with your collection of planes. Moulding looks great.

Beka - Don't throw too much good money at bad. Money pit happens - and happens fast.

Matt, thanks for the info on the router, I can't wait to see what you guys are turning out. Modern industrial CNC intrigues me, but I'm also a giant geek.

Anybody seen Stumpy here lately? I've seen more of him on BookFace…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> @Tim would you do the faux stone on your shop? I m considering it now after doing more math with the hardiplank siding… I like the look of faux stone more.
> 
> - rhybeka


Way too expensive for the entire shop. I have about $550 - $600 in the 6 X 4 wall. That works out to about $12. per square foot. The same thing in Hardiboard would be well under $50. The only reason I went that route was there was no siding available to match the existing crap siding and none of the other options would look good.

We even considered stripping all of the siding from the wall, putting the good siding from the top part back on and then doing cedar shingle above. The only problem with that was we could not be sure that we could get the old siding off without damaging it to the point where it couldn't be used.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bookcase officially done, until I start next one.

Mike, tell him to have at it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'd be afraid of the end result if he were to attempt the task. I think I'm getting another commission for the project. I'm rather looking forward to it.

I've got some ideas to rearrange my shop setup, but I want to talk with the space planner/ banker/ boss, before I move things around. It's not a big change, but I think as far as project flow goes, it might make the limited space I have flow more efficiently.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, I blame you for mental manipulation. I'd never set foot in HF if you didn't tell me to… LOL


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should meander to the shop after bit….shopping has been done, Boss went to a Graveside Service for a friend of her's. I get a few decent naps in, since I am just the Driver. rain clouds have all headed south, blue sky out there. Might hit the 80s next week…

Have some small stuff to work on,,,,dados and a groove. Divider, and a couple rails to hold trays in the box. need to get those done, BEFORE I glue the sides together…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went to HF today. I spent $7. Bench brush, foam paint brushes and a 1" regular brush that I threw away when I was done with it. I forgot to bring my coupon with me or I would have bought an air hose reel.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah, doing the math it's right up there with the Hardiplank siding if not more, but I really like the look of it or just the stone veneer. I'm no stranger to mortar either so it should be fairly straight forward install. I also trimmed back from doing half the wall to doing only a 3 - 4 ft piece on three walls. no one but me is going to see that back wall so it can be hardie fiber cement board.

all of the patio furniture arrived, except the two boxes of lights. Appears they were forgotten at the store. whoops!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

For what it's worth, Harbor Freight is a godsend. Some real jewels if you're willing to work for them. I have several bag of the acid brushes that we use around the house for all kinds of things, not just spreading glue.


----------



## mojapitt

I actually just spent $25 at HF for a few things for tool box at work.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It's getting to the point where I'm not allowed in that store without supervision. But she HATES going into HF. So I get off the leash for a little while, just have to face the inquisition when I get back with my prizes. That alone tempers my spending.


----------



## mudflap4869

Cold and rainy. Paint wont even dry. Rats! There goes another day down the drain. 
They weren't bad words that came out of her mouth while working on the pup. But there were some really nasty sounding grunts and groans. Enough for me to stay out of her reach. I NOT TUPID!
She called for me to come to supper last night.*COLD CEREAL!* Well at least she didn't try to cook. She can SOMETIMES warm up leftovers without burning them. She CAN make the best sausage gravy on the planet, but that only happens when it gets over 100 degrees in December.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*EVERYONE: Don't forget, Charles is having surgery tomorrow. If you want to give him a call or send him a text to wish him well, please send me a PM and I will give you his phone number. He cares a great deal about this group, and I know we all care a great deal about him too!*


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks stumpy

Good luck Charles best wishes on a fast recovery.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Had a busy day so far…...

Met my cousin for lunch before her doctor appointment at OHSU on the waterfront. OHSU, for a single hospital has got its tentacles all over the Portland Metro area. Of course, it doesn't hurt to have Uncle Phil's billions and billions to spend.

For those of you non-Oregonians, Uncle Phil is known to you as Phil Knight, founder of Nike. Uncle Phil basically owns the University of Oregon, and has paid for the Duck's Athletic Department to get whatever it wants-including those ridiculous 48 combinations of football uniforms. He also paid for the new basketball arena, and is now building a brand new track and field stadium. He also paid to restart UO's defunct baseball program, complete with-you guessed it-a brand new stadium.

Uncle Phil's son, Matthew died a few years ago, and Uncle Phil has decided to lavish money on OHSU, and it's expanding like crazy, including its brand new huge facility on the waterfront, on a prime commercial location with a wonderful view of the Willamette River. I gotta hand it to Uncle Phil-when he does something, it's first-class all the way. He also paid for OHSU's Knight Cancer Research Center just down the way from my house, and since I'm a patient with OHSU, I can have my appointments at any of OHSU's beautiful new facilities.

The nurses at all the new facilities look sharp-Marine Corps sharp. Fitted tops, freshly pressed matching pants with nice crisp crease, and polished shoes. They all wear the same uniform, which changes colors daily. Apparently, with Uncle Phil's money comes high standards dress code.

Contrast that with the Infusion Center, where I usually go, where it's wear your pajamas to work day, everyday…....

And while I could go to any of the new OHSU facilities, I always go to the Infusion Center to see my friends, the nurses I've come to know and love. They told me that the Infusion Center is moving down to the waterfront facility next Summer. I hope the nurses are saving up for their new uniforms and drycleaning…........!


----------



## bandit571

Good Luck, Charles.

Well, the box project is officially a "project"....yep, the cussing has begun in earnest..a glue up has also occurred, despite all the fighting that pine was giving…

Harbor Freight….go there every couple months, or so….when ever I get to Lima, Ohio,,,,


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, how is your running time? Under 8 minutes yet?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Not yet, Monte. I ran an 8:15 first mile this morning. I'm hoping to get down to 8:00 by the end of May, but it could happen sooner.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should start a Blog about that fancy box? Might take a while to write it up….

Got a few more pictures to process…about today's follies in the shop. Film @2300hrs…


----------



## bandit571

Was cussing enough to make a Squid blush…...









This was the easy part..as was cutting a couple dados









Trying to test fit the divider into the box-shaped object….started the cussing…fighting clamps cauls and glue..









Then started on a tray..









had to get a new belt on the beltsander, and sand those parts until they matched each other, without including my fingers in the deal…dry fit?









Depending on how this one turns out…it will have a twin…or wind up in the firepit…maybe Friday before I can do much more…tomorrow is kind of "booked up"...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Terry, is that the HF sawmill???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> woodland mills made in canada
> 
> - UncleBuck


I looked at the Woodland Mills, It seems like a damn good mill for the money. The little one that you have is identical to the Central Machinery one that HF carries…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Corner cabinets are a PIA, just sayin'.....


----------



## GaryC

Bill, use your phone, call up HF online…coupons are there


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, did ya stop that Home Depot shooter in Dallas before he found our buddy Randy???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I didn't say buddy, did I??? I meant… er, um…..


----------



## bandit571

In today's comics section:

Skyler was asking his Uncle Cosmo.." can you explain Washington in a nutshell?" 
Cosmo: : "You just did…"


----------



## firefighterontheside

They are the devil Marty. I hate using them too.

Good idea Gary. Didn't think of it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've reached a time in my life when I need to scratch another item off the bucket list. Let's face it, it's sneakin' up on us all rather quickly. I'm goin' for the top dog, pullin' out the big guns, and creating the ultimate build. Here's a sneak peak…..


----------



## Festus56

Looks like the start of a motorcycle trike to me !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a can opener.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty, I like C-cab trucks. But they are difficult to build using a sawmill.
There is a guy a couple miles from me that collects old vehicles like that and leaves them sit out in his field.
Daryl Starbird built his museum about a mile east of me, but he charges so much to visit that I have never been it. Some of his cars are often left in the parking lot and be seen from the highway. He was famous back in the 70 s and 80 s. He still tours with his Texas Bikini Team.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ve reached a time in my life when I need to scratch another item off the bucket list. Let s face it, it s sneakin up on us all rather quickly. I m goin for the top dog, pullin out the big guns, and creating the ultimate build. Here s a sneak peak…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I already built a space shuttle.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning Nubbers. 6:00 AM, rise and shine. Or at least rise.

Yep, Tim underslept again.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmmm….....marnin


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, it's morning…..and welcome to it.


----------



## Gene01

Preparing for my first foray into the land of lock miters. My pieces are 2


Code:


 44" and two

 14". They are 5/8" thick and 12" wide. I was concerned about the stability of the 14" piece running upright against the fence so, I built a high sliding fence to attach to the router table fence. Added an upright strip to it to butt the 14" piece to. Now, the work can be clamped to the slider and to the strip and passed through the bit securely. All that remains is to devise a way to add a stack of feather boards. Since there's no miter slot in the table, this is another challenge. I think I have it figured out. That's today's job. As Bandit says…Stay tuned.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Gene.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ /flop/

Morning


----------



## GaryC

I had a dog named Buddiy
Of course we stopped that shooter but, Ive been told that it's really hard to find Randy in HD


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lock 'er down tight Gene, them big bits can git rather scary…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sitting and eating my cereal this morning and I wondered if anyone else had a hot pot holder made by eddie and David sitting on their table all of the time.


----------



## DanKrager

And, Gene, a trip across the saw (or maybe several with a hand plane) to take off most of the waste will make the cut so much easier and cleaner it is worth the effort.

DanK


----------



## UncleBuck

> Terry, is that the HF sawmill???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> woodland mills made in canada
> 
> - UncleBuck
> 
> I looked at the Woodland Mills, It seems like a damn good mill for the money. The little one that you have is identical to the Central Machinery one that HF carries…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


mine is the hm 126 the middle one they did not make the 130 when i got mine, just got a call to mill some oak on sunday 20 inch not sure red or white.


----------



## Gene01

> And, Gene, a trip across the saw (or maybe several with a hand plane) to take off most of the waste will make the cut so much easier and cleaner it is worth the effort.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Thanks, Dan. I've prepared a test board. I'll try that.


----------



## mojapitt

Just had a great conversation with Charles wife. Very wonderful lady.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

We're on day 3 of set up and training with the new machine… we're now cutting typical jobs to work out any bugs.

We tripped a 50 amp fuse on the vacuum table blower (I think I limp thumbed the start button)... needless to say, this machine has awesome vacuum power and the blower and motor looks like it could make a good sized Cessna fly.

My head is about to explode with the pace of information uptake…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Just had a great conversation with Charles wife. Very wonderful lady.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I assume things are going well.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunny and 46° headed for the 70's later today. Going to be in the 80's here by the weekend. Pretty sure we missed spring or else it is only going to be one day at a time.

Enjoy Gene. That is part of the fun building a new set up or jig to create a new process. Can be more of a challenge than the project sometimes.


----------



## CFrye

> Sitting and eating my cereal this morning and I wondered if anyone else had a hot pot holder made by eddie and David sitting on their table all of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yup!


----------



## bandit571

Bored waiting on the ride to columbus…got the box out of the clamps, tray parts are sized, corneres of the box are sanded smooth….molding installed, and clamped in place…I ' ll leave it at that.

Back in 1997, had the right shoulder "fixed" 10 weeks of rehab….as they called it…I called it a mugging.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ lunch time but not sure what I want. have to go to the cafeterias since the fridge at home is pretty bare


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nice pot holder/trivet.

Marty, my boy could have a ton of fun with a spaceship like that in the back yard. It looks like a lot of fun!

Gene sounds like you've got your work cut out for you.

Matt, you'll forget more than I've learned in one session, I guarantee. What's the decibel ration on that thing under full load. I'll bet ear pro is a must.

Monte, tell Charles' wife we're pulling for him.


----------



## DanKrager

Maniac, keep a bottle of superglue handy in case your skull develops any cracks from the data overload. All that data gets heavy too, so check the scales occasionally… 

DanK


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Update from Charles's Facebook page: "Charles is out of surgery and in recovery. Everything went well. Overnight in hospital and he will be keeping in touch."


----------



## DonBroussard

> Sitting and eating my cereal this morning and I wondered if anyone else had a hot pot holder made by eddie and David sitting on their table all of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yep


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DonBroussard

Hang in there, Charles! Now that the surgery is done, you get to think about all that fun therapy as they work to restore maximum range of motion.


----------



## ssnvet

> - Monte Pittman


Why do I look at this picture and hear an audio clip of Sir Charles teasing the nurses?


----------



## rhybeka

Get better quick, Charles! I'm sure you'll drive your Mrs. crazy 

not sure I agree with the shed builders decision to use lag screws in my brand new concrete slab when I'm more than happy to provide j bolts. /grumble/

odd question about zero clearance inserts - if I use a bandsaw to cut out the area for the blade instead of raising the blade (because the directions told me to do it that way), to replace the bandsaw blade kerf can I just glue a shim in that spot?


----------



## Festus56

I think you are right Matt. We should have audio on that. Great to see ya Charles. It gets better from here !!


----------



## Gene01

Lookin' good, Charles. Won't be long and you can get both arms up there. Wifey had the same surgery and, after 6 weeks (6 PT sessions) and exercises at home, she had about regained about 90% ROM.


----------



## bandit571

Looking good, Charles!

Doctor visit today…..pills for a headache. Nerve in the back of the neck is getting aggravated, causing problems further up the line….they want to get THAT under control….then work of the tremors after that…they also need a couple reports sent to them. Still thinking a possible leaker…

Beka: Waved as we went by on I-270…both ways.

Have four types of pills to get….wonder how much that will be….$$$$?

Might slip to the shop, and take a few pictures…..not really interested in any more work, today…..maybe tomorrow, eh?

Might go and pick up the saws at the sharpener's place tomorrow….we'll see.


----------



## prepper

This is Cricket testing something. Please ignore me.


----------



## diverlloyd

> This is Cricket testing something. Please ignore me.
> 
> - prepper


Hey no more then one account per person


----------



## Cricket

Sorry about that testing.


----------



## Cricket

We were adding some spam protection for when new people join. I needed to create a new account to test.


----------



## Gene01

Cricket,
Beware of Hormel Food ads they could be spam.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

fried, of course.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I think the only way that's gonna work for ZERO clearance insert for a TS is to raise the spinn8ng blade thru it. Clamp a 2×4 across the top of the blade and slowly crank the blade up. Make sure the blade is clear of the insert before you start though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, that looks like a gigantic block plane.


----------



## mojapitt

Just got home from visiting with Charles. Modern medicine is pretty amazing. Charles says he will be in the shop on Saturday. I am not betting against it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Monte, this procedure took place in your current place of employment?


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, this procedure took place in your current place of employment?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


yup


----------



## bandit571

Rails for one tray were glued up..









Just glue, let it sit a while..









Still debating on the lid's trim….









Have a few gaps to fill….









And need to make the feet…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Looks good Bandit!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Monte, this procedure took place in your current place of employment?
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> yup
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What? Monte did the surgery?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho again…

Today's misadventures with the new machine….

Rather than purchase a light beam safety trip around the machine, we chose to go with pressure sensitive mats, that e-stop the machine if anyone steps into the danger zone. They're quite large (~10' x 4') and came with extruded aluminum perimieter rails to secure the mats to the floor with tapcon screws. Our maintenance crew didn't like that idea, so they spirited away the metal rails, thinking I hadn't seen them and just left the mats laying loose… thinking "we don't need these" and "I don't want to hammer drill 20 holes into concrete". Of course they've never had to pay the OSHA fine for altering an OEM safety gaurd or paid a workers comp claim. So I retrieved the rails from out back and had a little conversation with the production manager about his maintenance guys making "unauthorized equipment modifications".

Later, I wanted the guys to test cutting open cell polyurethane foam to see whether we would have to put poly film over the top to hold vacuum like we do on our other machine. So I tells one of our operators to go harvest a slab of 3" thick foam from a cut off pile and he comes back with a little piece about 2' x 3' and says that the blocking and sheeting crew doesn't want to cut him a bigger piece because they'd have to cut into a new bun. I mumbled to myself as I walked away "it's hard to get good vacuum on small pieces and their probably going to break a blade". I go out a couple hours later to see how things are progressing and guess what? They broke a brand new blade…. $110.

:^(

I'm starting to get really ticked off at people giving lame a$$ excuses for not doing things the right way. But if I speak harshly to anyone about their bone headed ways, then I'm the bad guy.

Training is now done and the tech has gone home… we're on our own for a while.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, this procedure took place in your current place of employment?
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> yup
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> What? Monte did the surgery?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nah, Charles isn't letting me cut anything yet


----------



## diverlloyd

> Marty, that looks like a gigantic block plane.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That will be attached to the front his saw mill. Push forward and cut the board pull back and plane the board. I thought would be funny as a joke but now that I think about it it's not a bad idea.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I m starting to get really ticked off at people giving lame a$$ excuses for not doing things the right way. But if I speak harshly to anyone about their bone headed ways, then I m the bad guy.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Hard facts = hurt feelings.

Hurt feelings do NOT = evidence.


----------



## diverlloyd

Fixed my fence today, easy job but getting all the parts was a pain. Why don't they sell the carriage bolts and nuts along with the clamps. Female hinge clamps $2 needed two nuts and bolts $9 for 10 bolts and 10 nuts. Walk inside and get the same nuts and bolts at $.30 and $.11. I needed a latch rod installed $15 with the clamps but no hardware. So a 4' rod was purchased $5,clamps $4 and nuts and bolts $.82 so $9.82 total plus tax. Or $24 for the prepackaged for my convenience. All that just because they don't sell the nuts and bolts with the clamps. Wifey was happy though saved some money and fixed the fence in a couple minutes.

Matt it pays to be the bad guy. Less stress and the job gets done right or the bad guy has to come over and chat. When I worked I was a hard ass had guys who didn't want to work with me because they wanted to screw around. Had others that would line up to work with me. They wanted to learn,get stuff done and make beautiful things those guys still call me and check up on me and ask questions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> odd question about zero clearance inserts - if I use a bandsaw to cut out the area for the blade instead of raising the blade (because the directions told me to do it that way), to replace the bandsaw blade kerf can I just glue a shim in that spot?
> 
> - rhybeka


Um???

Just put it in yer tablesaw and raise the blade, that's the only way to git a true zero clearance…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, that was WoodButcher that built the space shuttle, I'm building the Ford C-cab…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, did ya cook the spam???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I agree with you on the zero clearance insert. I can't grasp how you could cut it on another machine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, did ya take good care of Charles while maintaining him after surgery???


----------



## mojapitt

He's surrounded by all these women that love him. I know better than to interfere.


----------



## JL7

Ode to the end of the snow…...taken 5 minutes ago…...










Hey all!


----------



## mojapitt

JEFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

*JEFF!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya better stick some of that in the freezer for tomorrow…..


----------



## rhybeka

> odd question about zero clearance inserts - if I use a bandsaw to cut out the area for the blade instead of raising the blade (because the directions told me to do it that way), to replace the bandsaw blade kerf can I just glue a shim in that spot?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Um???
> 
> Just put it in yer tablesaw and raise the blade, that s the only way to git a true zero clearance…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


okay sorry - now that my brain is screwed back on properly it's not a true zci because of the shark guard splitter in the back which is why I cut it out with the bandsaw.


----------



## rhybeka

hey Jeff!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, why does yer splitter interfere with yer insert???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snow!!!!......and Jeff!


----------



## Festus56

Hi Jeff !! We ran out of snow to send you a few days ago. It is summer here right now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Snow!!!!......and Jeff!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


When you say them together, it sounds bad…..


----------



## JL7

Yo….lot's of cool stuff posted here….Thanks all…..

It was a long winter with over 4 feet of snow in April…..no worries tho, cause my work life is stress free…!

Marty - where's the Bulldog?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I traded the bulldog for retirement…..


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, I traded the bulldog for retirement…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm jealous…...good for you man!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Apparently my Cardinals beat Randy's Mets in the 13th inning today.


----------



## bandit571

JEFF!

had to lay down a while..bad headache….

May be a busy day tomorrow…..have saws to pick up. Then go pick up the GrandBRATS for the weekend….


----------



## Handtooler

Great ta have ya back in LJ's You're tops.


----------



## DIYaholic

*J E F F !!!*



> Apparently my Cardinals beat Randy's Mets in the 13th inning today.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, but it did take 13!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Friday is here


----------



## KelvinGrove

> odd question about zero clearance inserts - if I use a bandsaw to cut out the area for the blade instead of raising the blade (because the directions told me to do it that way), to replace the bandsaw blade kerf can I just glue a shim in that spot?
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Um???
> 
> Just put it in yer tablesaw and raise the blade, that s the only way to git a true zero clearance…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> okay sorry - now that my brain is screwed back on properly it s not a true zci because of the shark guard splitter in the back which is why I cut it out with the bandsaw.
> 
> - rhybeka


Okay, I see this now.

First, raise the blade all the way up.

Second take a piece of the inset stock and run it through until the lead edge passes the back of the splitter.

Turn that piece 180 degrees and lay your normal plate on top with the two front edges aligned and the zero Kerr centered under the factory kerff

Trace the outside of the factory kerff and cut that on the bandsaw.

And didn't Stumpy do a video about this? I know someone did.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, why does yer splitter interfere with yer insert???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It doesn't really interfere, it raises and lowers with the blade itself (this may explain it better) so it makes the blade longer persay

@Tim Thanks! I'll have to go digging a bit. Lee is great about having templates for the ZCI's on his site, I've printed several and glued them onto the 1/2" scrap ply I had to make the inserts.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

@Rhybeka Here is the one I was thinking about.

Leave it to the Prophet Stumpy to provide wisdom.


----------



## mojapitt

Just visited Charles, hopefully going home within the hour.


----------



## Gene01

Got a rock chip in the car's windshield three days ago. Developed a good long crack. Guy's coming out to replace it today. 2nd replacement in 2 years. I swear, that windshield attracts rocks. The truck is an 04 and has never had one replaced.
Another day of fun, fiddling with my lock miter jig. About got it whipped…I think. Might get to test it out today.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. 50° and headed for the mid 70's later.

Good to hear Charles gets to go home. Give the nurses a break now.

Some vehicles do attract rock chips. Think it is the angle or something. My old '76 F-350 has 360,000 miles on it and still the original windshield.


----------



## Gene01

The car is white, the truck is brown. That's the answer. Rocks don't like brown. I'm no botanist but I did sleep in a tent.


----------



## mojapitt

> The car is white, the truck is brown. That s the answer. Rocks don t like brown. I m no botanist but I did sleep in a tent.
> 
> - Gene Howe


You're saying that the rocks are prejudiced?


----------



## CharlesNeil

out of the Horsepital
at shop…. of course


----------



## bandit571

Rocks can do Brown anytime….white is a better target for them…

Pills have been picked up…$$$....three saws have been picked up ( no charge!)

Lunch is a bowl of Corn Chex,,,,,shaky hand makes run the spoon a bit rough..


----------



## Gene01

> The car is white, the truck is brown. That s the answer. Rocks don t like brown. I m no botanist but I did sleep in a tent.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> You re saying that the rocks are prejudiced?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't think so. You should see the crowd they hang out with.


----------



## Gene01

Hope the pills do the job, Bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ is work over yet??

looking at trying to sneak these into my shop somehow - https://www.hovartercustomvise.com/


----------



## mudflap4869

I had a windshield replaced on one of Candy's cars. Two days later I met a concrete mixer and it put a rock through my new windshield. I was slightly offpissed and went straight to the concrete company. They thought I had lost my mind when they told me that they wouldn't take responsibility for the damage. I explained in no uncertain terms that replacing my windshield would be a lot less expensive than replacing every piece of glass in all 10 of there trucks. Their threats of me going to jail didn't scare me, and I told them that they might kill me but they couldn't eat me. They called the glass company and made arrangements to have my glass replaced. Being nuts is sometimes just what you need to be.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho and Happy Friday…

*Charles*... hope the healing goes well… follow your doctors orders and don't arm wrestle Monte

*Jeff*.... good to see you… if that was our yard, Skipper would be laying in that last spot of snow (after he peed on it) He's a snow pup.

Mary is back in the hospital… this time it's Mass General. Dartmouth dropped the ball big time and never should have discharged her…. but then again, they were dropping the ball daily while she was there, so this may be a God send.


----------



## mojapitt

Continued prayers for Mary, Matt


----------



## UncleBuck

speedy recovery charles


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rest Charles.

I hope Mass General can help Mary.


----------



## mojapitt

I need everyone to hope I have strength tomorrow. I am going wood shopping with Charles.


----------



## Festus56

You will be fine. I have seen you carry some pretty big sticks.


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, My hopes and prayers go out for Mary. 
Charles, heal quickly, Linda will not allow you to goof off.
A hot 83 degrees today. After lunch I went back out to the shop, sat down in a chair and promptly fell asleep. I woke up when a neighborhood dog put his paws on my knees and licked my hand. Scare the crap out of me. Damned big lummox can be a pest, wanting to be petted.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not worried about carrying them, I am worried about buying too many of them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can do it monte.


----------



## Festus56

Oh you are talking willpower. You are in trouble !!


----------



## mojapitt

> Oh you are talking willpower. You are in trouble !!
> 
> - Festus56


I have plenty of will power, it's won't power that I struggle with.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> out of the Horsepital
> at shop…. of course
> 
> - CharlesNeil


*Charles*

Get well soon or even sooner if possible

*Matt*

Still praying for Mary


----------



## bandit571

The three saws that came home from the sharpener's place..









"Mutt & Jeffs"?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shake it off Charles and git back ta work. Oh, and can ya hand me that board off the top shelf???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, take good care of that girl…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' to the auction in the AM to chase an axle for my sawmill. Lots of other goodies there, we'll see what I end up with…..


----------



## Festus56

Matt hope things work better for Mary now. Mass. General was a nice place when I got to tour it back in '77. A top class place for sure.

Time for Fri. date night #500. Suppose I better get going.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, ya might wanna put on a clean shirt fer #500…..


----------



## Festus56

Yep and probably need to change my sawdust covered pants too !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yep and probably need to change my sawdust covered pants too !
> 
> - Festus56


Change it up a bit, do the unexpected, go shirtless and shorts!!


----------



## Festus56

> Yep and probably need to change my sawdust covered pants too !
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Change it up a bit, do the unexpected, go shirtless and shorts!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That would get me arrested for something I am sure !!


----------



## mudflap4869

I went shirtless and shorts. The world almost ended and all the folks were offended. Don't do dat.

*GOOD MORNING WORLD!* I am just glad that people are not stepping on my fresh grave this morning. The clock said 04:00, but I can't repeat what I said. This is (mostly) a *G* rated program so I am banned from saying to many SHUCKY-DARNS here. Why is it that people can discuss frozen horse semen but we can't say bullshxx. That just aint right, cause it gets awfully deep at times. 
Well I suppose that I had better some way to stir up animosity around here, so if I get harmed it isn't my fault that they don't have a sense of humor at 5 AM.


----------



## Gene01

Gotta be awake before the sense of humor kicks in. My internal alarm went off at 03:30. Got up and flushed it. So, by 04:00, with coffee in hand, the sense of humor has been found. Even so, the thought of us old farts, shirtless and in shorts isn't funny. Comical, maybe. Probably criminal…unless you're in Wal*mart.


----------



## mojapitt

We don't want to start on Walmart shoppers. They make mudflap look like a swimsuit model.


----------



## bandit571

1st breakfast…8 pills, and a PB&J on Wheat….

Best entertainment around, sit in a Wall E World parking lot, and just watch the people.


----------



## Gene01

When we drive the F250 to Walmart, the wife gets out at the front door and I go park way out front, with the campers. So, I don't get to see much of the fashion parade. But, I do get a kick out of watching idjits with trucks like mine try to fit into those skinny, short parking spaces up closer to the store. Saw one guy park so close to the basket chute that he couldn't open the driver's door. He tried to re park twice and finally gave up.


----------



## mojapitt

I park away from the store and walk in. Too much hassle up front.


----------



## bandit571

Seen more than one truck in the parking lot…towing a boat. They didn't find any spot to park, so they dropped off the passengers, and did the "orbit" until they came back out.

Seen one fine fellow, proudly drive his lawn mower to the store. Another pedaled his bicycle through the parking lot, and right into the store.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We can't say bull$#!+ on here???


----------



## mojapitt

> We can t say bull$#!+ on here???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Speak it, yes. Say it, no.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, aren't you supposed to be at an auction?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trailer is hooked up and ready to go…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ /flops/ I sleep in one saturday and you guys are already up and half dressed. I see how it is! 

Good luck on that willpower around wood thing, Monte. Let us know how it goes!

Matt, sorry to hear about Mary. :\ will continue to pray.

As for today's task…it's moving dirt…and a lot of it. debating going to the grocery store first though or if I should save it as my break. Since there's no breakfast food….probly now.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Change it up a bit, do the unexpected, go shirtless and shorts!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Nope. Shirts required. Because all the guys on here now fall into the category described by The Prophet Red Green.

"Your back looks like your head got too tired to hold your hair up. And you're growing breasts which are scaring the little kids and confusing the babies."

And with that to start the day, morning all.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm…go to an auction at a Farm Estate…or…take the Boss out for Yard Sales…..


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning peeps…

Drove down to Bean Town after work with Mrs. Mainiac and spent time with Mary. She's stable and in pretty good spirits (for someone mired in depression). Mass General has 2,000 beds! Yet after my visits there last year when I had all of my colon problems, I concluded that they don't miss a single beat. It's a very well run hospital. One thing I especially like is that patients under 20 are all placed on pediatric floors, with extra staff around the clock.

By contrast, the left hand didn't know what the right hand was doing at Dartmouth.

Mrs. Mainiac stayed the night, so I had a very rough time staying awake on the midnight drive home alone.

Time for a second cup of Joe and then to hit a very long to-do list.


----------



## ssnvet

Did any body catch game 7 of the Boston vs. Montreal playoff series? I missed the game live, but just watched the highlights on YouTube….. Wow! What an intense game…. with the Bean Town boys coming back from behind in the 3rd period to score 4 goals and win the game.


----------



## bandit571

Auction got vetoed….guess it is yard sale today….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I see you all are spreading the bull$& deep this morning.

I have my spot that I always park at Walmart, because nobody ever parks over there. Big trucks are not meant for parking lots, especially non-angled parking, gotta back into those. The new truck with camera really helps out in that department. I also will park next to the cart returns on purpose because they don't have doors that open to hit my vehicle.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Trying to get a couple things done then get the bike out for a good ride. Nice day here so can't waste it.

Matt I could see the game on a TV across the room when we were out last night. But not close enough to actually watch the action or even see what the score was.


----------



## bandit571

Big arguement…decided to just out out and about on me own…Auction was a bundle of handsaws….then I left, you needed a flak jacket and steel toed boots….ROUGH crowd….and they will be there almost all day…

5 yard sales…nada. 6 Antique stores…1 cabinet maker's screwdriver, and a eggbeater drill, WITH a brad point 1/8" bit.

Auctions aren't much fun, when the wind chill is below freezing…


----------



## KelvinGrove

We have a depression in the yard which is always rough. I have mowed it twice this year and thought it was getting deeper.

Yesterday I was mowing and the direction I hit it from (i alternate 4 different mowing patterns) was just right. I dropped onto that sucker and ended up down by the stern with neither rear wheel getting traction. Apparently this is an old tree stump which continues to sink as it rots.

Today, after 2 hours of trying to dig it out, L.J. Sodbuster, my wonderful next door neighbor came over. We attached a sling and used the 3 point hitch on is Massey Ferguson to lift it up and get planking under it so I could drive it out.

Sure is nice to have neighbors who own the right equipment.


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, did you dig out stump or your tractor?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Scott Phillips just used his first pocket screws of the season.

(I guess he hasn't weaned himself off them, yet…......!)


----------



## mojapitt

What was he making Dean?


----------



## mudflap4869

Tim, Those stump pits can destroy good equipment. A good dump truck load of clean soil will make it feel better next time.

Mines cave in and cause monster sink holes around here. Even the parking lot at Mo Southern State U in Joplin Mo fell in a few years ago. Luckily it was over a weekend and nobody was hurt. This entire part of the country is webbed underground from lead mining. Superfund sites can't be cleaned up, so entire towns are blocked off and made off limits due to lead poison contamination. Tailing piles can be seen from miles away and dangerous open pits are everywhere. GODS COUNTRY!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> What was he making Dean?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A 3-shelf shelving project, out of hard maple.


----------



## bandit571

Auction site was on a hill, overlooking the Great (yeah, right) Miami River….I found a farm lane about halfway up the hill, and found a parking spot. Still had half the hill to walk up….calves did not like that….got a bit crampy. 
$20 for 11 handsaws….tossed the Meat saws, and two pruning saws back into the auction..didn't need them.









One of the saws I did keep, was that little metal framed one. The screwdriver and the drill came from an antique store…($6 for the two)...there was a smaller saw, in it's own packaging….called a DeVille..









And five full sized saws, that will need a lot of clean-up. Didn't have steel toed boots, or a flak jacket…left after my one buy….safer. Two talkers going at once, couple hundred people bunched up….feeding frenzy time….

I even got into a bidding war on the saws…imagine that one…
So far, the only saw IDed for sure( have a catalog) is an Atkins No. 59, 8ppi 









Thinking I may have a Disston D-8, as well..









They all need a good srcubbing… might be a few days…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's my auction finds today…..

Sawmill axle for $2…..









Crate of casters for $13…..









Arm full of dust tubes and blast gates for $20…..









Box of pencils for $1…..









Oh, and 3 hand saws with bandit's name on it…..


----------



## Festus56

Looks like saws were the most popular today. Good finds guys and one can never have to many pencils. Did you get just the axle or the complete trailer Marty?

We finally got a ride in today. Only 160 miles but sure beat just a short run around the block. Was a perfect riding day. No wind, a few clouds and 70° to 75°. Stopped and had one of the best burgers in the area at one of our favorite stops. Decided after the last couple years with very little riding we are going to change that this year. Not sure we will get back to our 13,000 mi. a year average. Just going to be more than 1,000. Unless we go play at fire camps again.


----------



## mudflap4869

We were in the shop discussing our next move when Candy said, " It's nicer here in the shop than it is in the house, so it might be better to stay out here." Danged heart plumb near stopped there for a minit. She is the person who puts on a jacket when it is 100 degrees.

*MARTY!* Don't you know that Bandit nor Candy either one needs another saw? Those two together have more saws than SEARS. They don't need any help. You might as well give cocaine to an addict as to give them saws.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Looks like saws were the most popular today. Good finds guys and one can never have to many pencils. Did you get just the axle or the complete trailer Marty?
> 
> - Festus56


I bought the whole trailer for $2, it has a good axle, single leaf, and strut. That's half the pencils, gave a good handful to 'lil Dan…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> *MARTY!* Don t you know that Bandit nor Candy either one needs another saw? Those two together have more saws than SEARS. They don t need any help. You might as well give cocaine to an addict as to give them saws.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim, I thought if I could push him over the edge with one more saw, that would make you the big dog on the porch…..


----------



## bandit571

Had the wrong picture for that Atkins 59..









THIS is the Atkins No. 59…...made just up the road from Martyville…in Indy. 









None of these saw had some as a crack, dent , nor bent plate, all are sharp, too.

May need to add a couple nails to the joists, to hang them up….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal on the trailer Marty. Did you tow it home with the tractor?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I loaded it on my trailer and unloaded it with the tractor…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I loaded it on my trailer and unloaded it with the tractor…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Smart.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit and Marty: SCORE!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> We don t want to start on Walmart shoppers. They make mudflap look like a swimsuit model.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ROFLMAO


----------



## bandit571

Two of the other "New Pills" are taking effect…YAWN….can't even type the word. Two "Drowsy Pills…might be about time to call it a night..

BTW: the Disston D-8 has been cleaned up, about as well as I can..can't get the handle off.

Say Good Night, Gracie…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wake up everybody. It's time to get up and drink coffee.


----------



## Gene01

> Wake up everybody. It's time to get up and drink coffee.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Done and, in the process. Still dark here, but the shop candles are lit.


----------



## mojapitt

Having coffee. Planning the day, I start my regular shift tonight.


----------



## KelvinGrove

@ Matt and Marty. Nice hauls.

Good morning Nubbers. Time to go find out what today's new and exciting disaster will be.


----------



## Gene01

Night shift, Monte? Which one? 8 hrs or 10?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Night shift was made for sleeping…..


----------



## mojapitt

I work 8-10 hour shifts, then get 6 days off in a row. To me it is a great schedule. Plenty of time to spy on Charles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So you work 10 hours every day for 8 days and then take 6 days off? Always at night?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, 8 on 6 off


----------



## firefighterontheside

Makes sense. 40 hours per week on average.


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like a really good deal, Monte. Plenty of time for mowing….hee hee.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I work 8-10 hour shifts, then get 6 days off in a row. To me it is a great schedule. Plenty of time to spy on Charles.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not sure who came up with that but it is sweet. Like going on vacation every 2 weeks. And if you take 80 hours (2 weeks) off, you have a 22 day break instead of 16.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife and I think it's great


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….8 pills and a PB&J sammich isn't the best breakfast, but it is what it is,...Mountain Dew to wash it down, and wake up the eyeballs…


----------



## firefighterontheside

How are they getting around overtime laws? Or are you getting OT for three days?


----------



## bandit571

The D-8 from yesterday is done..


----------



## mojapitt

40 hour work week. Splits on Saturday night. 4 days before and after the split.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte and i went to the lumber dealer yesterday ,
He had to actually buy "ready made boards", not sure he was used to that.
He found out there was other ways of getting lumber instead of dragging, hauling , sawing and dryin it all your self.

We had a good trip.


----------



## mojapitt

I controlled myself for the most part. Some white oak, curly maple, walnut and some jatoba. Yes Festus is laughing that I bought jatoba.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotcha Monte, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I just sold pecan and walnut out of the back of my truck at firehouse. Is that what you guys did for your jatoba?


----------



## mojapitt

Sent all of my jatoba with Festus and then found out that my wife thinks it's beautiful. Thinking on my own again.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Since the cancer scare convinced me to give up diet soda I have gained some weight. So today we went to the outlet mall to find some "fat boy" pants. Got to Van Husen about 10 minutes before they opened BUT the Tool Outlet next door was already open.

I have looked for a light weight, drill (not cordless) for a while. I want it for the bench so I don't have to keep changing between bits and drivers. What do I find marked down to $20.00 AND on the "1/2 off the marked price" rack?










For $10.00 plus a 1 month return for replacement and a 1 year factory warranty after that… I couldn't pass it up.

Plus enough fat boy pants to last till I retire.


----------



## Gene01

That's a sweet deal, Tim. But, did you find those fat boy pants?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Charles, glad to hear you're doing well. Was keeping up with you in the Facebook posts.

Monte - I would've loved to have been a fly on the wall while you were buying those ready made boards. 

Bandit, nice finds and restore on the saws.

Marty, sorry for the confusion.

Here's what I poked around with on my day away from the salt mine. Put the doors on it to close in the cabinet. 









Back at the salt mine today. And it's sunny and nice outside….nuts.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, now that you've got some white oak (QS?), you can start work on your Morris chair!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Glad you are up and about Charles. I bet that was fun seing Monte buying real ready to use boards.

I could send you some Jatoba Monte but think the shipping would be bad. That stuff is heavy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks great Mike. Now yo need a roof.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho

Knocked out a loooong to-do list yesterday. Then flopped in front of the tube and binge watched Season 3 of You Better Call Saul on NetFlix.

Back down at Mass General in Boston today


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should head for the shop…not saying anything will actually get done….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey everybody.

spent yesterday cleaning the house and fixing the tub again. it was draining properly after last weekends fix but the SO never told me it was leaking in the basement. Today has been more cleaning and moving dirt out of my raised bed so I can move the bed into the garden area about 10 feet away from it's current location. The dogs seem to be tuckered out even though they haven't been one lick of help! 

waiting on the SO to get home from visiting family. She's going to be bringing a lot of bad news with her so hopefully we'll be able to find the bright side and muddle through the rest. oh yeah…my shop now has boxes of lawn furniture in it :\


----------



## KelvinGrove

Got the mowing done. Finally. Here are a couple of pictures of the "mower trap" which caused the delay.



















And if this keeps up, we will be making grape jelly soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, Morris Chair is high on my list. Not only because I want to, but because we need furniture.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Can anyone explain why the picture post functions on this site are so bad?


----------



## DanKrager

I spent the early weekend at Louisville, KY where my grandson was competing in the world championship VEX robot tournament. The team was one of two or three from IL (out of about 100) that qualified. There were 580 teams from all over the world. It was fun to talk with people from Vietnam, Japan, Taiwan, Africa, USSR, China, United Arab Republic everywhere. The only evidence of political differences was when the announcer called Taiwan a "region of China", so they posted a sign in their booth (across from ours) "NOT A REGION OF CHINA" and got an apology for the mistake from the announcer! In the qualification rounds the team from a private school in Elmhurst IL, where my oldest grandson is a senior, placed 19th (out of 580 teams). They lost in the single elimination semifinals, so their final rank was still in the top 20 of the world. Only one team (from China) was undefeated the entire tournament. They had a blast and the crowd was exceedingly friendly, polite and respectful. $1,000 per team to enter, so this was a BIG deal. It really gives one hope for the future to see teams of high schoolers from all over the world working together seamlessly and enthusiastically as they sought and developed alliances for the finals. Glad I went!
DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's really not the site Tim. You need to take the picture with the "button" on the right side. Your phone knows which way to orient the picture either way, but the site doesn't. Are you left handed?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Dan. Congrats to them and a good showing for humanity.


----------



## rhybeka

neat Dan! sounds like a great time


----------



## KelvinGrove

> It's really not the site Tim. You need to take the picture with the "button" on the right side. Your phone knows which way to orient the picture either way, but the site doesn't. Are you left handed?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No, its the site,

No other site I use demands that you hold the camera a specific way. This site will not post a picture in portrait format… No other site has that restriction.

And even in landscape every other site renders the picture as submitted. That means that as long as the picture is right side up I, your gallery the site will show it that way.

This site will not show it correctly even when you rotate the picture and save it upside down.

Again, can anyone tell me why the picture post functions are so bad on this site?


----------



## mojapitt

All I can say Tim is that I learned how to compensate for it. This site was made on software that is outdated, but nearly impossible to change. I am not computer geek enough to figure it out.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I spent the early weekend at Louisville, KY where my grandson was competing in the world championship VEX robot tournament. The team was one of two or three from IL (out of about 100) that qualified. There were 580 teams from all over the world….
> 
> Glad I went!
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


That is some cool stuff Dan. Especially for someone like me who had trouble with TinkerToy windmills.


----------



## Gene01

Some pictures of my Rube Goldberg set up for my foray into the frustrating world of Lock Miters.
The firs tone is a fence with an added auxiliary fence for more height. That auxiliary fence came with the stock fence from Jointec. I rides in a T track on top of the stock fence and is secured in back with brackets and T bolts. Then I made another fence that slides on the auxiliary fence. That fence has a block at the back edge to help with stability as the work passes the bit. You can see that my paranoia also led me to clamp the work. 
That yellow apparatus is/are four plastic feather boards from Harbor Freight. They are stuck together with fibered carped tape. Two 4" 1/4 20 T bolts secure whole thing to a T track milled into the cross table clamp. Also from Jointec. It was their method for mounting thinner feather boards, as the table doesn't have an embedded T track.










The next two pictures show two views of the "coping sled" supplied by Jointech. It is guided by the T track on the top of the fence. That's where their Auxiliary fence is mounted.
A 2' 2X3 was mounted to the coping device to provide stability for the long pieces. This is the first time I have wished for a T track in the table. A miter gauge would sure be handier.

















First test flight tomorrow. I'll report my successes or, lack thereof, later.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Gene….wow.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dan you should have said you was in town we could have met up.


----------



## bandit571

Three hours IN the shop, today…back is stiff…I am plumb worn out…made a tray, though..









Used a gouge to mill a finger groove on both side of the handle….Murphy paid a visit,, needed to add to the width of the rails…









Just glued on a second strip.

Lid was installed..









And a latch was too…may go back to Menards, and get a new one..









This one is a might beat up…Golden oak stain was applied, inside..








And the outside….grain is a might "showy" 









You think? I had to look all over the place, to find a screwdriver, small enough for them screws..









Almost like there is a size smaller than #1 Phillips? 









Must be getting better…never stripped out a single screw head…Shhhhhh!

Robot Fest sounded GREAT!....


----------



## mudflap4869

Australian grapes! No problem mate.
Robo geeks! Got a headache just trying to contemplate all that. Hey I can't even tune in a radio.


----------



## DanKrager

Diver, Half the time I don't know where I'm from, let alone anyone here! I would have enjoyed that meet up. It would have been like looking for a needle in a 100 acre haystack with the thousands of people milling around.

Mudflap, I hate to tell you but you can't tune the radio anyway. They're self tuning now… 

DanK


----------



## CFrye

> Mudflap, I hate to tell you but you can t tune the radio anyway. They re self tuning now…
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Dan, that doesn't stop him from trying! Sounds like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Depends on the radio Dan. My ham radios require my assistance.

Grain on that box is sumtin' else. Nice work Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, are you working tonight?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't mean to insult you Tim. As Monte said, pictures can be posted correctly, but it's not easy sometimes. Somehow the site doesn't jive with the pictures from cell phones. If I send a picture to my iPad from my phone and post it, it may post sideways. If I then open that photo in my iPad, it is oriented correctly. You need to turn the photo, save it wrong, then turn it again and save it correctly, now when you post it it will be correct. Candy taught me that.


----------



## mojapitt

I have texted pictures to myself. Then when I post them, they come out right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Testing


----------



## mojapitt

Saw any logs today Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The only kind of log sawing I can do today, at work, is tonight when I go to bed. I have to fight the urge to saw logs on my mill when I'm not ready to stack the lumber. I did that with some maple and grew some nice mold. There is a big old walnut log on the mill that's calling my name though.


----------



## CFrye

Off tonight, Monte. Work 3-11 next 3 days.



> Testing
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Did you pass?


----------



## CFrye

> I did that with some maple and grew some nice mold.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


So you are experimenting with spalting an demand?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Depends on the radio Dan. My ham radios require my assistance.
> 
> Grain on that box is sumtin else. Nice work Bandit.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Hey! 73s DE WB8WCT


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I didn't mean to insult you Tim. As Monte said, pictures can be posted correctly, but it's not easy sometimes.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Absolutely none taken. And I understand (and usually work around the limitations, but it irritates me that an otherwise, useful, entertaining, educational, and otherwise downright fun website has that one little quirk..,, like that one dang misquote buzzing around your ear….,

Bbbzzzzzzzzzzzz

ALL

bzzzzzzz

NIGHT

bbzzzzzzzzzzzzz

LONG

And the Empress brought me a bloody Mary…so I'll be quite now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene can you mortise a Kreg T-track to the table???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I did that with some maple and grew some nice mold.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> So you are experimenting with spalting an demand?
> 
> - CFrye


I wouldn't call it spalting, but the lumber may have a pleasant green color.


----------



## Gene01

Got no problems posting pictures here. I use one of Land's cameras. Then, after it develops, scan the photograph into paint on my MS-DOS machine. Then save it. It only takes 15 minutes to load here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There ya go Gene, that's old school.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene can you mortise a Kreg T-track to the table???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I could, Marty. But, for just this operation, it's not worth it. This is the first time I've ever thought that a track would be nice to have. Besides, all my miter gauge bars just fit the oddball Shopsmith track.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, seriously I only take pictures with the Kindle or our little Minolta. We have never taken a picture with either of the cell phones. I wouldn't begin to know how take one…and getting it into the computer??? That's way outta my league.


----------



## CFrye

> I did that with some maple and grew some nice mold.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> So you are experimenting with spalting an demand?
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I wouldn't call it spalting, but the lumber may have a pleasant green color.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My son's girlfriend's favorite color is green. He'd be all over that green maple! Can't take him to Lowe's without him checking out their poplar for greenness.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dan there was a couple groups of robotics contestants at a restaurant across the river in Indiana. If I would have know it was in town I would have went to look around.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Spent the day in the shop. Nothing finished but everything is moving along nicely for possible assembly on Wednesday.

Bandit that grain is out of this world busy!! LOL


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Off to the doctor for my first BCG treatment this morning. No idea what to expect but not looking forward to it.

And the Empress saw a pack of coyotes in our field last night. Maybe I should invest in night vision


----------



## DanKrager

Diver, we may get another chance. Grandson's younger brother is taking up the mantle. We'll see…

DanK


----------



## UncleBuck

morning all prayers for Mary
glad you are doing better Charles
as for wal mart i am pretty sure the have a minimum spending limit as the wife seems to spend at least a hundred even when going in for one thing. 
made some cash on Sunday sold 4 walnut slabs, he ordered the last year dried them but he did not pick up for three weeks. milled some slabs for a new customer, a very big oak that my tractor would not pick up so the wrestling match ensued we won but had to trim a bit, could of been bur oak . a few cherry, hack berry, told him the logs needed to be 4 foot minimum, the cherry ones were 37 inches so had to improvise . he also brought some Kentucky coffee tree, said he had a sawyer do some and didn't have time to finish, come to find out he had what he called a lag bolt in the tree. left it till last as the blade was dull anyway, got one slab and one the second hit metal got thru but hit it again took the blade out chainsawed the piece out and it was an eye bolt grown in . he ended up giving me that piece and a small 2 inch slab. 6 hours of milling back is pretty much mush. have a great day nubbers


----------



## mojapitt

Terry, 6 hours sawing is a lot of work.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? Again? Grrrrr. Need a brush to put a gloss finish on a box…and a new latch. Old one was beat until ugly….new one will look and work better.

Beyond that? Have not been informed….yet.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dan just let me know if your in town again. Dan what places did you eat while in Louisville?

I am sore today had today. Fought with a 100' drain auger for four hours on Saturday and pulled out about 4lbs of tree roots. So I'm counting that as wood working. Well hope everyone has a good day I need to go out and cut some boards to get a straight edge to work off of. But that's after I do a little jog.


----------



## rhybeka

hey all!


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday…. and we're off to the races…

Re. the upside down pic thing… if you crop your pick…even just a little… LJ's software somehow manages to get the orientation right. That's what I do… and yes… it's a PITA. But then again… good photography makes for good posts. I even edit my posts to correct spelling. But I'm a terrible perfectionist.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another rainy day here. Might get to 50° later. Have to wait another day to mow the lawn. Just play in the shop and get back to the blanket chest.


----------



## Festus56

Gene you should consider both a t-track and miter slot for your router table. Really makes great options for jigs and sleds.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Depends on the radio Dan. My ham radios require my assistance.
> 
> Grain on that box is sumtin else. Nice work Bandit.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> Hey! 73s DE WB8WCT
> 
> - KelvinGrove


CQ WB8WCT and 73s DE KC0MDA!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got my push mower out that I haven't used since I got the zero turn. It started right up after 4 years. I gave it to my dad for helping me with bookcases. I'm just happy it's out of the garage. Got the Z started and now I need to use it.


----------



## KelvinGrove

@ Matt. Yea, even cropping it, the pic still posted upside down.

Back from the BCG. Not the most fun I have ever had but not as bad as it could be. 5 more to go.


----------



## DanKrager

I like ham radio operators! Worked with some locals here for emergency communication for the hospital. Great guys. One of them was a doctor at the hospital!

Diver, we ate at the food stands in the convention because things were moving so fast. They had some neat ones…had a gyro and some Ehrler's ice cream later. We brought food for a group cookout at Lincoln park (?) Friday night. Shishkabobs were popular.

DanK


----------



## UncleBuck

> Terry, 6 hours sawing is a lot of work.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


yes it was first hour was fighting the log he said would fit my mill. he was from an hour and a half away so he brought a trailer load


----------



## mudflap4869

President Zachery Taylor's tomb is in Taylor Park in loonyville kanetucky. Right nice park to fly kites in.

Louisville slugger sold to the Chineze, now it is Wooeevbill Swugger.


----------



## bandit571

Brushes have been bought, new latch as well. Pills are not playing nice….having a bad day..

May try to apply a coat of Poly Gloss on that Fancy box…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to build a new table top for our dining room. The table I built cracked terribly because I built it before the wood was ready and I built a panel of doom. Now I want to make a new top out of walnut. Trouble is that the slabs I have are 17 inches wide and the table is 36" wide. I will need to use two 17" slabs and then some. Of course I will lose a bit from the 17" slabs when I cut straight edges. I've got options with adding some wood that has sapwood on one edge. Also, I can't plane an.ything over 12" so I will have to rip it all anyway. Any suggestions from this think tank?


----------



## bandit571

Bill: there is a video on youtube, By I********************ani Furniture….showing a table build you MIGHT like…..Kind of a Trestle table. If you have a Cherry, or Maple slab the same size as the Walnut ones, have a top like I used on that Chester Drawers I built…









Just reverse the colours…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, I'd worry that 17" wide slabs would cup, or otherwise move around on me. Plus, since you can't plane them with your planer, you might have to rip them, then glue them back together.

Other options are to run them through a large drum sander or to plane them by hand.

Do you have any quartersawn slabs? Those should be the most stable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that's a great idea and I considered it. I'm glad that you suggested it.

Dean, I thought of that too. I can rip the 17" slabs in half and reverse the pieces, then glue back together. I can do like bandit suggests and add a contrasting wood to make up the difference in width I need. I can also use a piece with sapwood to go down the middle.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Spit balling here for you Bill, but here's 15 inches at $900

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/d/15-shop-fox-planer/6568444178.html

 There is a 24 inch unit outside of Springfield IL if you want to go all in. I know you have the space for it.

"GRIN"


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would like a bigger planer, but I got nowhere for it to live yet. Someday I will. I'm gonna check around for somewhere local that has a bigger planer I can hire, but like Dean said, it might be better to rip and reverse the pieces to minimize cupping.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right Mike…...right.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Does the lady at Kohler City have a big planer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not sure. She has someone who has been planing for her, but I don't know if it was her equipment. I think she sold ALL of her equipment and was going to close.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I wonder…because there is a 15 inch Jet planer for sale on Craigslist in Barnhart.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dan I was just checking since they have had a hepatitis A outbreak in the area.

On a side note I hate sweet gum trees and even more so today after cleaning up my driveway of 8 lawn bags of the spikey balls of roll my ankles that it drops.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, a couple things.

First, the center cut of EVERY log is naturally is quartersawn. If you cut a slab from both sides of dead center it will make best slabs for tabletop.

Second, you should consider building a router planer for big slabs. Slow, but works great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that is a new level of spam.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, don't think router plane hasn't been in my head for a while now.


----------



## mojapitt

I was just wondering what was for supper


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Wow…. that kind of quantity calls for lettuce and tomatoes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I could read it, I'd tell you.


----------



## Festus56

Spam for supper tonight and a lot of it !!

Router planes are great !! I have only a 12" planer also but can do up to 5' with a router.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

this is the short one:
Detection of water leaks in Riyadh
Pest Control in Riyadh
Furniture storage company in Riyadh
Furniture transfer company in Riyadh

I'm not even going to waste my time on the long one.


----------



## mojapitt

So you're sayin' it's not about woodworking?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

heh heh heh heh….furniture. mm hmm…..


----------



## jeffswildwood

I haven't seen that stuff since I left the bad lands.

Anyways, the reveal for the box swap is tomorrow, should be LOTS of fine looking boxes. Step over and have a look!


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Jeff. I am not part of the box swap, but I am studying videos on box making. Trying to improve my game.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, did you need the router plane to flatten slabs or to smooth them. It occurs to me that I could put a crooked slab back on the mill to flatten it.


----------



## mojapitt

You can do both. Lots less sanding if you smooth with it. General thicknessing is a lot faster on the sawmill.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Holy Moses, that's a piece of spam!!

Got enough there for my next week's meals….....!

This time, I'll even share! I've got the BBQ going-who wants the first slice?!


----------



## mojapitt

No big meal for me before night shift Dean. Too hard to stay awake.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well Monte, you can take some home with you and make sandwiches.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Hey Jeff. I am not part of the box swap, but I am studying videos on box making. Trying to improve my game.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, box making is one of my favorite project. This swap was right up my ally! There are a lot of great videos on making boxes plus Al, (boxguy) helped me out a lot.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket got it cleaned up. She must be tired now.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Holy Moses, that s a piece of spam!!
> 
> Got enough there for my next week s meals….....!
> 
> This time, I ll even share! I ve got the BBQ going-who wants the first slice?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, be careful with that foreign spam. Hard to tell what might be in it! LOL


----------



## Cricket

Thanks for reporting it y'all.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

think I bit off more of a yard project than I can move with a shovel…though I don't have a way to get any machinery into my yard. got part of the ground dug out and leveled where the raised bed is going to go. I think I'm going to have to see if I can rent a dingo or something or I'm not going to be done before the rain comes on Wed. evening.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for keeping us clean Cricket


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Generally I do not make a drawer that is less than 10 inches wide. Whats the point you lose 2 inches with the slides and drawer sides? Anyway one works with what one has available. This is what I came up with for storing my router bits. Was too tempting to take advantage of the available space. I know we hate to paint things but in this case it serves a few purposes. 1. Red is for routers and all the accessories I have for them. 2. Red is a primary color, I used Red, Yellow and Blue for the drawer fronts on each side respectively. 3. Something about color helps our memory, real scientific and all that. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Thanks, Cricket!

Ok, Latch is ready to be installed..









They didn't have any in shiny brass..oh well. Got the screwdrivers out..









And..just in case I need a new pilot hole…drills came out, too. Decided to go ahead and varnish the box, inside and out..so..how about a PIP?









and an end view?









trying to find out who made this screwdriver..









Oval logo, with "Cast Steel" across the top. I also have the correct saw back in the Langdon No. 75 Mitre saw..









30" of saw plate…..5" X 30" Made by Disston, for Millers Falls ACME Mitre boxes. Has the remnants of a triangle Millers Falls logo on the handle…

Not much else I can do down in the shop…until the varnish dries…


----------



## bandit571

Must be past curfew? Gin & Tonic and a pair of pills,,,Nite-Cap.

Batteries in the Mouse died…..new ones are installed….wireless meece…

Long day….maybe Tuesday will be better….?

Well, since it is NOW Tuesday Morning , here…..snuck down to the shop….changed out the latches…had to use the old screws, new ones were too skinny. Then a rub/wipe down of the outside of the box, and a second coat of poly was brushed on…will rub it out later today. Made a false bottom in the non-tray side…more on that, later…

Wonder IF I should have done a Blog about this build….may be a bit late? Box will get posted as a Project…maybe by Wednesday….

Say "Good Night", Gracie…


----------



## mudflap4869

Dadgum spasms jerked my legs all over the bed. Right eye feels like it has an ice-pick stuck in it. Friggin tired of this old age crap. Might have to start drinking like I was 20 years old again. Didn't feel much pain back then.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim i may have to join you on that.

Morning all!

rubber is meeting the road. found a shed company willing to build to my specs so I'm in the process of getting a build set up with them. For $4600 they'll do everything but the siding (even house wrap and a metal roof) since I'm going to use hardieboard, and finish the inside. but the build will be done in a day. I'm figuring it'll take me a weekend to get the siding and trim in, and then I can focus on running the electrical. sounds like a good plan at least.


----------



## Gene01

Yay, yippee…That's great. That light at the end of the tunnel is growing brighter. Now the fun starts, Becky.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Worst case scenario. 5 years, 7 months, 29 days left.

A beautiful day in the Scenic City today. And both bosses out of the office.

@ Bandit. That looks good. I missed the box swap.

@ rhybeka. Sounds like you are getting a deal. And I like the time line. Can't wait to see how it looks when you get it done.


----------



## rhybeka

I have yet to sign a contract - need to text the guy back about that. I asked how I put the $100 down last week and get on the build schedule and it got lost in our conversation. I'm not quite sure I understand why they want to put screws in my brand new slab instead of letting me have the concrete guy set j-bolts. To each their own I guess.

per the city permit website it could take them a week - a month to get my plans reviewed and approved.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....

Made 'lil pieces out of the trailer yesterday, got the axle and nessesary parts ready to fit under the sawmill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, make 'em do it yer way, remind them they work fer you…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..at least it IS Tuesday…..

Beka: J bolt it anyway….lot easier to mark on the sill plate, drill the holes, nut & washer to tighten down. Have them place a layer of foam between the sill plate and the concrete…sill plate SHOULD be treated wood, NOT plain, old Pine….lasts longer. Let me know when they will be working, and I will try to be there to keep an eye on them…...


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho… Tuesday's not gone with the wind yet, but we're off to a good start.

*Bill*..... take your wide planks, joint one edge. Rip to a manageable width (preferably through a straight grained section). Plane them all in the same batch so they are exactly the same thickness, clean up the rip edges if needed, and then glue back together so grain matches back up, then finish sand. I did this on one of my Blue Tooth speaker builds and can't see the joint unless I really look hard.

We started to watch The Shape of Water last night and turned it off. Not impressed! Very trashy with a predictable plot line that is extremely far fetched.

I'm tired… need to find a second cup of coffee.


----------



## ssnvet

> I m not quite sure I understand why they want to put screws in my brand new slab instead of letting me have the concrete guy set j-bolts. To each their own I guess.
> - rhybeka


Accurately and consistently placing the J-bolts into the slab is iffy and getting the holes in the PT sill lined up can be very fussy.

Apparently, he thinks that pre-drilling the sill and then chasing the holes with a hammer drill into the slab and securing it with Red Heads will be easier. Just make sure they don't cheap out and use Tapcons as they don't have nearly as much holding power.


----------



## Gene01

J bolts are great. They take a bit longer, overall but, not a big deal. If I can do it, anybody can. But, absent hurricane force winds or an earthquake, Red Heads would suffice for your small, single story shop. A big second on the treated sill plates.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I am with Matt on this one Beca. If your concrete guy isn't careful you end up with a bolt under a stud. You have to locate the first one and then lay out multiples to get it right and that assumes that none come up in the middle of a doorway.

The upside is that J-bolts put in correctly give you the best anchor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I think it's a good day to saw some walnut. What do you all think?


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Good morning. I think it's a good day to saw some walnut. What do you all think?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning. I think it's a good day to saw some walnut. What do you all think?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yep. That's what I'm doin'. And, some olive. Smaller pieces, though.


----------



## johnstoneb

Beka
A lot of these shed companies prefab the walls and bring them to the site It's a lot faster to drill with wall standing. That's part of getting a lower price on the building.


----------



## rhybeka

I'd rather be helping to saw… interview with another internal team in 45 min. meanwhile number crunching monthly reports and other job related stuff….and trying to make sense of the franklin county permit page. I think I just need a building permit for now. electrical will come later.

@Bandit the way my schedule is going it'll be the second week in July. I'll be surprised if it happens before then. I'll make sure they put sill seal down if I have to go out and do it while they prep the walls. Good points on the j-bolts. I was going to have the concrete guy set them for the bump out since that's going in at a later point and will be built by me. I'll make sure they are laid out where there won't be studs. Debating whether or not that roof line needs to meet with the shed or not. I'm leaning towards not. I don't need it to be 16' tall. though - that would make for some great wood storage….. o O(uh oh)


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka
> A lot of these shed companies prefab the walls and bring them to the site It s a lot faster to drill with wall standing. That s part of getting a lower price on the building.
> 
> - johnstoneb


I'm not sure how they'll do mine, Bruce. I told them it would have to be built on site as I don't have room for them to bring it in on a mule. with the loft on it that would make the walls pretty tall and heavy, but who knows - they do this daily so anything is possible!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Every morning is a good day to saw wood Bill.

Another rainy morning here. 45° now and will get to the upper 50's. Maybe able to mow the lawn tomorrow. Should be in the 70's for the weekend they say.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Beka, make em do it yer way, remind them they work fer you…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I agree with Marty. J Bolts are ALOT better then screws. They do not want to do it that way because it take a little more time and measuring.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It is a good day to saw. Wish I was doing that instead of the salt mill routine. Have fun Bill!


----------



## rhybeka

all good points…trouble being if they don't want to do j bolts and I don't want screws that means I'm back to DIY'ing the shed and it taking 3+ months to get done and a very grumpy SO instead of being done in 1 day and I can start to move in. Even though I'd like j-bolts I'm not sure I'm willing to be fussy if it means it gets DONE.

interview went well - almost TOO well. more decisions to be made. glad I'm moving dirt later. may also have a trip to HF to get one of those truck bed cargo unloader things.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's always a good day to saw walnut.

Been up since 7 last night. Nap time. Try to keep it to a dull roar in hear.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

WHAT DID YOU SAY MONTE?? IT'S KINDA LOUD IN HERE!!!

p.s. have a good nap.


----------



## diverlloyd

I would like to be playing in the shop but I'm at a new migraine aprn. I was told to be on my best behavior and not be my normal self since I don't have adult supervision.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, j-bolts are better. That being said, anchors will work and you will be running with the building in no time. Take the bid and Git 'er DONE.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may have just woke Monte up with my text of a picture of walnut.


----------



## ssnvet

> Beka, make em do it yer way, remind them they work fer you…..
> - boxcarmarty
> I agree with Marty. J Bolts are ALOT better then screws. They do not want to do it that way because it take a little more time and measuring.
> - Arlin Eastman


Random thoughts… not meant to be argumentative… take em for what their worth… or leave em.

They only work for you if they agree to do the job. I don't know about Ohio, but all the contractors I deal with are already booked through this fall. The only ones who aren't straight out are the guys you probably don't want anything to do with. I had a sheet rock contractor's wife call me last fall and apologize that her husband hadn't gotten back to me. He was otherwise detained… in the county jail :^o

I've had dealings with a couple shed companies and a buddy works for a nationwide franchise shed company. Everything is fabricated in the shop to their specs. They bang these things out very fast. I'll suspect they'll send some big burly boys to huff the walls into the back yard (possibly in sections).

If they say they only do it this way or that, ask them why…. I've learned the hard way not to assume that I know more about the contractor's business than he does.

IMO, Redheads are more than adequate for a shed… especially if they use the Redhead epoxy on them.

My 8'x16' shed has been free standing on cinder blocks for 25 years and hasn't budged in several wind storms and one hurricane (glancing blow that was a dud). A twister is going to flatten your house and shed, no matter what you use for anchors.

OBTW… remember to put 6 mil poly down under your slab… you'll have condensation problems on your tools if you don't.


----------



## bandit571

Fancy box of Pine has been posted as a Project…no, it wasn't in the Box Swap, either…









Now what do I do for the next project….


----------



## ssnvet

Thought I'd share what one of the tools for the new router looks like…










3/4" dia., 3" LOC solid carbide high helix cutter (we use these for foam), made by Onsrud
ER40 collet
HSK 63F style tool holder (German made)

This setup cost us ~$300


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's a purty piece of machinery Matt. I imagine going through foam they last forever as long as they aren't bottomed out.

Them's some purty slabs Bill!!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Now what do I do for the next project….
> 
> - bandit571


Morris chair.


----------



## ssnvet

I want to dive into a Morris Chair Build… but I feel like I should wait until I get the new motor in the lathe, so I don't interrupt myself. Should be here in 2 weeks.

I think I'll putter turning handles for the kitchen tools I got the Mrs. for Christmas.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I want to dive into a Morris Chair Build… but I feel like I should wait until I get the new motor in the lathe, so I don t interrupt myself.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Negative on the waiting. Multi-tasking is the way to go, here. Think of it as a man overboard drill while the ship is at GQ.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Matt!  Does the 6 mil go above the gravel and under the concrete? From the pics on their site they do decent work. I couldn't find anything obvious.

I'm very grateful I have you all looking out for me. I really wish I had the time to DIY and know for a fact I wouldn't get frustrated or stuck at some point and have the right help at the right time. With the way life is and everybody being over the top busy and I'd rather be making sawdust with that time than cursing a piece of roofing that won't fit right or some such issue it just seems to be the best way to go.

time to go move some dirt so I can put down landscape fabric and gravel…a lot of gravel… and move a giant raised bed and fill it back up with soil.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ....
> 
> I m very grateful I have you all looking out for me.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


You're welcome!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill has purdy walnut.

I love my mother even though she called me 3 times while I was trying to sleep.


----------



## mojapitt

If we're going for a Morris Chair build, then I need to go board shopping again. Of course I would have to start making decisions on what I am building our furniture out of also.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> If we re going for a Morris Chair build, then I need to go board shopping again. Of course I would have to start making decisions on what I am building our furniture out of also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Since you asked.

An eclectic mix of Gustav Stickley for Morris chair, table lamps, and dining room sideboard. Charles Limbert for coffee table and side tables, all out of QSWO, Charles Greene for dining room table and chairs, and bedroom suite, out of Honduran mahogany.

That should keep you busy this month!


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about this for purdy walnut. Crotch figure in the sunlight.


----------



## mojapitt

> Since you asked.
> 
> An eclectic mix of Gustav Stickley for Morris chair, table lamps, and dining room sideboard. Charles Limbert for coffee table and side tables, all out of QSWO, Charles Greene for dining room table and chairs, and bedroom suite, out of Honduran mahogany.
> 
> That should keep you busy this month!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I am semi-patiently waiting for my wife to get home to make some decisions on the look (thus what type of wood). It must include skill building that I would compare to shifting directly from 1st to 5th. Gotta challenge myself ya know.


----------



## mojapitt

That's sick Bill. You should send it here so I can be sick in person.


----------



## ssnvet

> Thanks Matt!  Does the 6 mil go above the gravel and under the concrete? From the pics on their site they do decent work. I couldn t find anything obvious.
> - rhybeka


That's how I've always seen it done. You want to make sure they compact the gravel with a gas powered plate compactor. But this should be standard procedure for anyone who knows what they're doing.

Don't forget to get rebar re-enforcement added into the quote for your slab. :^)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, that gets a YOU SUCK! NICE!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Wound up taking an afternoon NAP…..may try to rehab a saw after a bit….may fix up a stand for the smaller mitre box to sit on….

Kind of out of a supply of lumber, for much of anything else….Maybe a Maple &Ash trivet?


----------



## rhybeka

> Thanks Matt!  Does the 6 mil go above the gravel and under the concrete? From the pics on their site they do decent work. I couldn t find anything obvious.
> - rhybeka
> 
> That s how I ve always seen it done. You want to make sure they compact the gravel with a gas powered plate compactor. But this should be standard procedure for anyone who knows what they re doing.
> 
> Don t forget to get rebar re-enforcement added into the quote for your slab. :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Hehe I did  the shed guy wants a 6" slab anyway so we will do 6" under the shop and 4" everywhere else I think? Totally blanked on having him extend the bump out a foot to 3'x5'. Then I had the epiphany to just put the doors on the 5' side instead of the 2' side and viola! Plenty of room! Going to work with the layout a bit before putting the DC out there. Pretty sure I'll change it 100 times


----------



## bandit571

Atkins No. 59 "Perfection" saw..the "before"..









Handsome, ain't he?

Well just about an hour later…









Getting slow, in my old age….


----------



## Gene01

Here I sit with a nice glass of single malt and a cheap cigar. Usually drink to celebrate a successful day in the shop. So, no chance of becoming an alky. But, Phyllis just completed refinishing a gifted walnut cedar chest and, it looks fantastic. But, she can't celebrate. She managed to spill a half quart of finish on the aromatic cedar lining. I'm celebrating because I didn't do it.


----------



## johnstoneb

Stor-Mor got the permit for my build and electrician pulled the permit for his work. They came in one day did prep work, next day poured slab, few days later backed in with a trailer full of prefab walls, set walls, trusses laid second story floor, painted, next day hung overhead door, finished painted cleaned up walked thru it with them and called electrician. Took me longer to hang sheetrock and tape it. It was about three weeks total took a week to get electrician back to finish. The only problem not big enough but that would be the problem no matter how big it was.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

I used to work for Tough Shed for the first 5 months just after I retired from the Air Force the first time and was on my 90 days leave and also had 30 days for retirement and some 20 days for 21 years. So I spent that time making some extra money while getting full pay from the Air Force.

I worked in the shop putting all the walls and rafters together for each one ordered and the other crews picked them up and delivered and set them up on site. Everything was on 16" centers and built like a house. VERY stable and solid. There was jigs for each different style of shed or barn and used nail guns to put it all together.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

That Atkins 59 looks like a very nice saw and looks like a cross cut


----------



## boxcarmarty

All this talk about redheads in a shed has got me all excited…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> the shed guy wants a 6" slab anyway so we will do 6" under the shop and 4" everywhere else I think?
> - rhybeka


No need for 6'' slab, 4'' is more then sufficient…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the axle under the sawmill… well sorta, gotta get some U-bolts tomorrow to replace the zip ties…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sweet lookin' sticks Bill…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Really Marty…..I think the zip ties will be fine.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The only problem not big enough but that would be the problem no matter how big it was.
> 
> johnstoneb


If I could go back in time I would tell my younger self to NOT buy the house, NOT marry 1 st wife. DO get the 5 acres of land, DO get a mobile home and build a small house later, and DO build that 10,000 square feet shop so you DO NOT regret it later.

LOL


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Got the axle under the sawmill… well sorta, gotta get some U-bolts tomorrow to replace the zip ties…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

Do you have plans for that sawmill? My dad just left and gave me his Oxy/Acn welder and I hope to make mine in the next few years and have a older Craftsman Motor of 26hp to use it for.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The only problem not big enough but that would be the problem no matter how big it was.
> 
> johnstoneb
> 
> If I could go back in time I would tell my younger self to NOT buy the house, NOT marry 1 st wife. DO get the 5 acres of land, DO get a mobile home and build a small house later, and DO build that 10,000 square feet shop so you DO NOT regret it later.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Bruce

So do you think your younger self would listen to the older one? ;+)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bruce
> 
> So do you think your younger self would listen to the older one? ;+)
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Hopefully, maybe I should send the cost of the divorce, and how much money was wasted before it as encouragement.

LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Time for everyone to wake up. Yet burnin' daylight.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, if you use the big heavy zip ties like the HVAC guys use, should hold indefinitely.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm up - setting out of office.

going to HF at 8am to see if they have one of these cargo loaders actually on the shelf or if I have to order it online. That will determine if I go get bulk mulch or bagged. Then to a box store to get landscape fabric. guess I could do it in reverse and get a move on. Lowes/HD open before HF.


----------



## rhybeka

> the shed guy wants a 6" slab anyway so we will do 6" under the shop and 4" everywhere else I think?
> - rhybeka
> 
> No need for 6 slab, 4 is more then sufficient…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 yeah I was wondering that.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The only problem not big enough but that would be the problem no matter how big it was.
> 
> johnstoneb
> 
> If I could go back in time I would tell my younger self to NOT buy the house, NOT marry 1 st wife. DO get the 5 acres of land, DO get a mobile home and build a small house later, and DO build that 10,000 square feet shop so you DO NOT regret it later.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


My ex was a god awful pack rat. I used to threaten to buy one of the old 100K sq/ft warehouse and put a mobile home in side of it. Never have to cut grass and almost enough storage for her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, are they form short walls or will your whole shed be built on a slab. I can see a 6" slab if there are no walls.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wake up!


----------



## bandit571

Why?

Before I finish my Mountain Dew?


----------



## ssnvet

Humunah, Humunah, Humunah, Humunah….......

And with those words of wisdom, I leave you to it…


----------



## CFrye

Morning. Only hit the he SNOOZE alarm twice this am. Finally dragged my sorry self outta bed and to a 0700 skills lab at work. I now have check marks to prove I am a competent employee. Yay. Brought breakfast burritos home and couldn't wake up the Mudflap to help eat them. I didn't try too awfully hard, as he's not been sleeping well. His share is in the microwave to protect it from the ants


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Morning. Only hit the he SNOOZE alarm twice this am. Finally dragged my sorry self outta bed and to a 0700 skills lab at work. I now have check marks to prove I am a competent employee. Yay.
> 
> - CFrye


So… sitting around the firehouse after a class on how to inspect, test, and operate the emergency generator which ran our building.

One of the guys is looking intently at the certification card the electricians had given him.

"What's up with that?" I ask.

"Do you know what this card means?" he says.

"What", says I

"This means that no matter how bad I go out there and F- that thing up, they can't say crap to me because I can prove that I knew what I was doing".

Not sure of the logic behind that, but he seemed firmly committed.


----------



## ssnvet

> I now have check marks to prove I am a competent employee. Yay.
> - CFrye


This is one of the reasons I left the Navy after 9 years. I was sick and tired of playing the part of trained dog, jumping through the never ending list of hoops the system kept putting in front of me. One of the guys I served along side of on my first boat is now an Admiral. More power to him.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Marty, if you use the big heavy zip ties like the HVAC guys use, should hold indefinitely.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wrap them with Gorilla tape for that extra secure fit!


----------



## Gene01

> I now have check marks to prove I am a competent employee. Yay.
> - CFrye
> 
> This is one of the reasons I left the Navy after 9 years. I was sick and tired of playing the part of trained dog, jumping through the never ending list of hoops the system kept putting in front of me. One of the guys I served along side of on my first boat is now an Admiral. More power to him.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Some of us old dogs are just not genetically disposed to being trained for hoop jumping. I was never able to get the hang of it…or see the purpose in the first place.


----------



## rhybeka

AFAIK no short walls, just slab.

Almost done moving the 1/2 ton of gravel then I think it's lunch time. After, I'll be moving the garden bed and getting it set back up. I know I'll be happy when it's done but man it's tough work!


----------



## ssnvet

> I know I'll be happy when it's done but man it's tough work!
> - rhybeka


Eat your Wheaties Beka :^)

and be glad you don't have to dig ditches for your daily bread :^o


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should be a nice day in the mid 60's with all sunshine. The next 7 days will be in the 70's. Going to make the grass go wild and maybe get the trees all leafed out finally.

More fun in the shop again and can leave the door open. I like that !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Beka this is what you really need. This way no regrets about not being large enough.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

WBBN, I would have a car lift in that as well as my wood shop.


----------



## ssnvet

WBBN… not many good ways to insulate those steel sheds. Beka lives in the land of tundra (as opposed to the land down undah)

:^p


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My father in law built a pole barn years a go with a metal roof and walls and he used this bubble wrap stuff that was laminated between mylar sheets for insulation. You could drive a nail through it or tape it up or what ever. Neat stuff. The stuff did an amazing job of keeping the heat from the wood stove in and the heat from the summer out.

It also killed any radio waves trying to get in or out.


----------



## mojapitt

> It also killed any radio waves trying to get in or out.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


An aluminum foil helmet can do that for you.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's funny Monte. How's Charles? Building your shop yet?

I glow in the dark with all the RF I expose myself to.


----------



## Gene01

Yippee…hooray…high five… after a few missteps, I finally achieved a perfect lock miter joint.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Saw in the Jan/Feb issue of Fine Woodworking that Rough Cut is now being hosted by Tom McLaughlin. Season 8 to begin in April.

Hasn't been broadcast here yet, but Scott Phillips newest season is still on.

Anyone heard anything else about this?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Yippee…hooray…high five… after a few missteps, I finally achieved a perfect lock miter joint.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Congratulations, Gene!

(I've heard that those lock miter bits are a b!tch to set up-are they worth all the hassle?)


----------



## ssnvet

We have a guy on our shop floor who wares a knit cap all day 365 days a year…. and I suspect that he actually may have aluminum foil tucked away in it :^o

Some how, nailing up insulation in a thin sheet metal skinned shed doesn't give me a warm fuzzy :^p

RF …. pshaw …. you need to get some real high energy gamma radiation from cesium decay in a nuclear reactor. That'll cook your hot dog :^o


----------



## bandit571

Well, tried to use a rip saw, and resaw by hand…...didn't go very well. Tried to finish up with the bandsaw….right arm is shaking way to much to hold things steady….Too much Cardio doing the sawing by hand…1×6 Ash didn't help matters, either. Will get a new blade for the bandsaw, and leave them rip saws on the hook. Sheesh..

Will be on the lookout for a couple of handles for that Vintage Box I just finished up…


----------



## Gene01

> Yippee…hooray…high five… after a few missteps, I finally achieved a perfect lock miter joint.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Congratulations, Gene!
> 
> (I ve heard that those lock miter bits are a b!tch to set up-are they worth all the hassle?)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Thanks and, you heard right, Dean. Had to put on my magnifiers. The set up gauges from Infinity are life savers, though. Even if their alignment marks are a bit tiny.
For me, the effort was worth it. I can see it being a huge time saver.


----------



## mudflap4869

That thin insulation works great at keeping condensation out of my shop. My old one didn't have it, and it rained inside fairly often. Damned keep getting ssssssstuck all day. Time for a new computer. every other word ends up with hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnreda hundreds of extra letters.


----------



## ssnvet

Mudflap is stuttering again… someone tell Candy to cut him off, quick!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go Gene. I'm proud of ya.


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. someone please tell me that tomorrow is Friday…

Mia. S. B. Dragon


----------



## ssnvet

Gene, I'll bet you hesitate and delay a good long time before you break down that set up.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> We have a guy on our shop floor who wares a knit cap all day 365 days a year…. and I suspect that he actually may have aluminum foil tucked away in it :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


We had a regular years ago who put pennies in his ears "to block the CIA mind control waves". He swore that when he was in Vietnam that he was part of a special ops group who had implants put in so that the CIA could send them into Cambodia without having to call them on the radio.

Anyway, some wise guy at the VA typed up a bunch of junk papers from the Navy (Complete with a CIA release from allowing him to enter the new program) which provided him with special ear inserts which amplified local sounds like snipers and stuff, (you know…same stuff the SEALS use….) but blocked all E-M radiation, satellite or otherwise, so he would no longer need the pennies.

Once he could hear the nurses instructions on taking his meds, his health improved remarkably. He was still crazy but at least he was a healthy lunatic.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Gene, I ll bet you hesitate and delay a good long time before you break down that set up.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yeah, I'd build a new router table for everyday use, and leave the current one set up only for lock miters!


----------



## mojapitt

I woke up with a headache and it's not alcohol related. Getting old sucks.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> We have a guy on our shop floor who wares a knit cap all day 365 days a year…. and I suspect that he actually may have aluminum foil tucked away in it :^o
> 
> Some how, nailing up insulation in a thin sheet metal skinned shed doesn t give me a warm fuzzy :^p
> 
> RF …. pshaw …. you need to get some real high energy gamma radiation from cesium decay in a nuclear reactor. That ll cook your hot dog :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Congrats Gene, I can't even begin to fathom advanced joinery like that. My tools are inferior. I'm lucky to get a 45° miter to line up.

Matt where can I get some of the Cesium?

The roof of the pole barn had treated cross members under the sheet metal. For a guy who was afraid of heights he spent a long time putting that foil covered stuff up, onto the cross member, of course.


----------



## mojapitt

Good job Gene


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, he's probably got a "man bun". Guy at previous hospital did that. It's definitely not from my generation.


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, as Charles says "sneak up on it". Regardless of the quality of tools, make multiple passes to make the cut. Even lesser tools can make decent cuts that way.

(This was not a paid advertisement from "Quotes from Charles")


----------



## ssnvet

Just got our new spoil board leveling bit in. The one we have set up for the other router is from Whiteside and has two carbide inserts in the vertical orientation.

There are a whole lot more options available today than when I sourced that bit and this one from Amana looked very promising (and cost quite a bit less).


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, I would have a car lift in that as well as my wood shop.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Have at it, I work on them all day long the last thing I want to see is a lift. Besides grease and sawdust suck when mixed… LOL 25 years here at this place and few neighbors know what I do for a living. I do enjoy the stories of what some come up with.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I looked at a bit like that from Amana for the router planer. If I hadn't gone through the "change of life", I probably would have bought it.


----------



## UncleBuck

well after our t-storms last night took a look in the kiln for leaks, not a one that was a surprise not used to getting it right on the first try suppose i should load it up and wait. kinda like the set it and forget it and hope for the best. not quite sure what i did on the last batch of walnut but it stayed straight with not much checking. i hate when i do something right and forgot how i did it. have a great night guys.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, I looked at a bit like that from Amana for the router planer. If I hadn t gone through the "change of life", I probably would have bought it.
> - Monte Pittman


I'm not sure I'd have the courage to chuck up anything that big in a hand held application.

I have a 15 amp spade handle drill that almost broke my wrist when hogging out mortises with a 2" Forstner bit back when I was cutting my timber frame. Chucking that size in a hand held router spinning at 10,000 rpm would give me the heebee jeebees.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the good thoughts, guys. 
As tempting as it is to just leave the lock miter set up in place, it's not to be. The router table and fence is part of the table saw. Guess I'll run another piece to serve as a set up block. Can't buy one for this thickness of wood. 
And Mike, I've seen some of your work. I don't believe you.


----------



## rhybeka

> I know I'll be happy when it's done but man it's tough work!
> - rhybeka
> 
> Eat your Wheaties Beka :^)
> 
> and be glad you don t have to dig ditches for your daily bread :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Amen to that! I just finished and showered. The SO was kind enough to help me put the tools away in the shed and pick up. The garden area still has a mound of dirt in it, but the good dirt (manure/peat moss and something else) is back in the raised beds. going to start hardening my plants off asap so they can go in the beds outside instead of my kitchen table.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, I just read your other thread about your new spoil board leveling bit. Your thoughts about the interaction of feed rate and spindle speed are very interesting.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks Gene. 

Monte, I sneak up on just about every cut I make. I'm trying to expand my skill set on every project.

Matt and Monte , that would make one heck of a router plane. Guess I need to get a variable speed router.

Matt, I've done a lot in my 37 years. probably less than you've forgotten though. I've been in automotive as sales and service. Drove for AAA for a while. Retail sales and service, industrial supply, communications, landscape maintenance, construction, home audio, theater and automation, probably more, but I can say it's made me a jack of all trades. Should have finished college I suppose. I've seen the sawdust an grease mix, it's a lot of fun…nope.

I told the wife I need to build a router table she said "Sure you do." See's seeing dollar signs at the moment.

My sad little table saw has plenty of power, but is lacking the real standard miter slots and table real estate to make jigs, and the rip fence is …..words escape me, but I can get a fair 90° cut. I've just about out grown it and that F3 from Laguna is calling my name, not in the budget.

I need to build a really good Radial Arm Saw table and have found a couple of guys on YouTube that have really taken the RAS to the next level. More money.

Now that Sprummer has come, the honey do's are mounting. I've got baseboards to install, and that table for the MIL is waiting to be attacked again. Factor in yard work, and the boy playing baseball this year, free time is getting slim.

Make it happen Captain is the motto I guess.


----------



## bandit571

Roh kay, Raggie…..went to change the spark plug in the mower….only to find out, I bought the wrong plug…took the old one out, looked like new…hmmm a squirt of WD40 down the well, re-install the old plug….WD for the cables….checked the air filter….gas can was half full of last years gas…don't think that will do. Will get some fresh tomorrow….and try to start the damn thing up…..

Having problems with one of the new meds…was told to quit that one, and wait a few days, to see IF the shaking subsides any….right now, it is shaking the entire right side of me.

I am not ready for 85 degrees…..I get in trouble once it gets that warm. Prefer it back in the low 70s…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Thanks for the good thoughts, guys.
> As tempting as it is to just leave the lock miter set up in place, it s not to be. The router table and fence is part of the table saw. Guess I ll run another piece to serve as a set up block. Can t buy one for this thickness of wood.
> And Mike, I ve seen some of your work. I don t believe you.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Grab yer best wood, mill out a setup block, laser engrave yer name on it, and build a frame to hang it on the wall. You'll always have it handy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, did your brother ever get sawmill parts for you?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Having a moment of satisfaction. Spent the day in the shop putting finishing touches on this build. Bolts here to hold that, touch up finish work. Drill drop in plates for my 1/2 router bits, I actually have room to buy more. Finally pre-fit the last of the drawer fronts and handles and all was spot on. Light at the end of the tunnel for this project. All I have left is to drill the holes in a drawer bottom for my 1/4 router bits. Then post as project and have a drink and a fine cigar.


----------



## rhybeka

I can't wait to do some woodworking again. I had to use my compressor to blow up the tires on the dump trailer the other day and that was as close as I got!

@Bandit - it should cool down soon  we had to turn the A/C on - house was registering 79 and the dogs weren't happy.

talked with the SO tonight about the possibility of the new job and I think I'm going to withdraw from the interview process. I'd like something stable for the time being with everything at home and with the SO's job being juggled it doesn't feel like the right time to bring in more change.


----------



## bandit571

Must be past curfew, again….?


----------



## Festus56

Dean is this spam for you?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Dean is this spam for you?
> 
> - Festus56


 A midnight snack maybe. LOL


----------



## jeffswildwood

I wouldn't touch that blue link with a ten foot mouse. Just the name *bloxorz* has malware/virus written all over it!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Bloxorz? Danged hippies anyway.

Well, some kind of bug this AM. Nothing too serious, just enough to prevent me from going to the office. (Or, I could go but would have to stop multiple times along the way.)

Maybe later, a lawnmower ride.,.or a trip to the saw mill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Storms last night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, did your brother ever get sawmill parts for you?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nope, I need a new brother…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Thanks Gene.
> Matt, I ve done a lot in my 37 years. probably less than you've forgotten though.
> - MikeinSTL


We've all walked different paths and come to know different things along the way. I stand in awe of so many of you guys and gals on LJ's who put my silly little projects to shame… and guys like our semi-retired machinist at work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'm waitin' on storms to git here, expecting them any time…..


----------



## ssnvet

> - woodbutcherbynight


This is such a smart looking work station… if I still had my Craftsman 113 TS, I'd copy it for sure.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ there's a lot of folks that put me to shame. Matt, you're one of them 

@Marty can you send them south instead of east? Though I guess my flowers could use the rain. not a fan of storms.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Blood suckers took 9 tubes out of me this a.m. Not groovy!

Insulation contractor is going to get me fired if they keep dropping the ball. They've stood me up several times (once after having a supervisor come in on a Saturday to baby sit them). Then they show up on a day they're not scheduled too and we have to scramble to clear the area for them. And now after two days on site they ran out of material (a special order fire retardant bat). My boss is pissed and implying that I've dropped the ball, but I don't think he could have done any better.


----------



## Gene01

Don't worry Matt. The place would go to he!! In a hand basket without you. They know it, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I m waitin on storms to git here, expecting them any time…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


They left here about 0600, so travel time from here to there. Takes me about 5 hours.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I can't imagine that there is any real threat to your job. They just need to vent so the big boss thinks they are earning their keep.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, now you can get your youngest daughter to join the _ Scouts of America. Be a leader in a new day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy…


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a rarity, I just avoided doing a world class screwup (vs actually doing it). I was making arrangements to fly back to South Dakota on the 10th to bring the rest of our belongings back here by the 15th and pick my wife up in DC on the 16th. Just realized that she arrives on the 14th. Don't think she would be happy sitting for 2 days in Dulles airport. Making other arrangements now.


----------



## ssnvet

*Monte*... that was close. You would have gotten a big slice of Ukrainian whoop_$$ if you had dropped the ball on that one. (my wife is half Ukrainian).


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte does that mean the Boy Scouts can now stop selling the $10 a box popcorn and sell cookies instead. I can't bring myself to spend the money on over inflated popcorn but I do like some thin mints and lemon cookies.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean is this spam for you?
> 
> - Festus56


Dang, did I miss spam again…......?

Guess I'll have to have cereal for breakfast!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Blood suckers took 9 tubes out of me this a.m. Not groovy!
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I used to have that done 3 times a week….....


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Having a moment of satisfaction. Spent the day in the shop putting finishing touches on this build. Bolts here to hold that, touch up finish work. Drill drop in plates for my 1/2 router bits, I actually have room to buy more. Finally pre-fit the last of the drawer fronts and handles and all was spot on. Light at the end of the tunnel for this project. All I have left is to drill the holes in a drawer bottom for my 1/4 router bits. Then post as project and have a drink and a fine cigar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That is a very nice set up. Well done


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice bright sunny day here. Should get to low 70's for the next several days. Chance of rain on the weekend.

That was late last night Dean and I was not hungry right then.

Now you are going to have to hurry Monte since you lost 2 days. Maybe just go to 24hr. days to get all done.


----------



## ssnvet

> Monte does that mean the Boy Scouts can now stop selling the $10 a box popcorn and sell cookies instead. I can t bring myself to spend the money on over inflated popcorn but I do like some thin mints and lemon cookies.
> - diverlloyd


Just like Peter Brady


----------



## mojapitt

I love my wife and she rarely gets angry. But when she does, let's just say I have seen the wrath of Stalin and it ain't good.


----------



## mojapitt

> Just like Peter Brady
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Wow, I remember that episode


----------



## bandit571

Storms have more or less blown through here….seem to be heading towards Cleveland…

Shaking is a bit better, so far….we'll see how it is on Friday…

Might try to rehab another handsaw today…..

LOTS of yard sales this weekend..and we won't have a way to get to them….Grandson is using the van to go to Prom…


----------



## rhybeka

looks like a few escaped, Bandit. It's pouring down here! stayed in for lunch and glad I did!


----------



## mojapitt

Trip back to South Dakota has been rescheduled for the 23rd. I dodged a bullet on this one.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'll say Monte. "...Hath no fury like a woman scorned." Is not a joke.

Cricket, I was waiting for you to kibosh that outdated website thread. It was degenerating rapidly.

Hi all, over an inch of rain in under 12 hours here. Looks like there might be more in the future later today into tomorrow. At least it's cooling down.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Wow you been out hunting to. ;-)


----------



## mojapitt

Just looking outside, sure wish Randy would come cut my lawn.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, didn't completely dodge bullet. Who has a great reason to tell my wife why I didn't buy a ticket for her to go back with me? (Ticket has now been purchased after the oversight was pointed out).


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Time zone shift with new work shift. Your brain is scrambled.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte - How 'bout "I was being considerate in letting you get over the jet lag from the flights home. I knew you'd be tired and disoriented from crossing so many time zones." It probably won't work, but it might trigger a much better idea.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ok, didn t completely dodge bullet. Who has a great reason to tell my wife why I didn t buy a ticket for her to go back with me? (Ticket has now been purchased after the oversight was pointed out).
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Why does she even need to know?

The problem was made, identified, and corrected.

And if she's the one who discovered the problem, it's still been resolved.

You don't need to explain. But if one is required-you're not a robot.


----------



## mojapitt

For a moment this morning I figured that she would get a job when she came back and wouldn't be able to travel. When she said she wanted to go back with me I am sure I had the deer in the headlights look on my face. Luckily another ticket was still available.


----------



## bandit571

Discovered a store that I had better stay away from…..Hobby Lobby…..went in to locate a couple handles for that Fancy Pine box….$9 and change later..came out with a small sack full of goodies…Had showers fly through the area all day long.. Actually drove past the Harbor Freight store…and didn't even slow down….will-power?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, persistence pays. I just found a Delta 37-380 8" jointer with new knives in, an extra set of knives, and mobil base for $650.00. I will pick it up on Saturday.

And I went to the lumber yard today. Picked out 8 pieces of cherry. Measured it up at 44 bf. The guy doesn't even look at my numbers or pull out a tape.

"36 feet' says he.

Being honest I said, "you are off on that and the error is in my favor, but I am happy with it if you are".

"See ya next trip" he says.

Paid $3.00 / bf for 36 bf and got 44 out of the deal.



















Will probably have an asteroid fall on my car tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I acquired a 9 foot by 12 inch birch log when the power company came thru and trimmed trees… Well, I guess it was mine to begin with, they just put it on the ground…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good deals Tim


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta chase a walnut Sunday, sure wish my sawmill was running…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I acquired a 9 foot by 12 inch birch log when the power company came thru and trimmed trees… Well, I guess it was mine to begin with, they just put it on the ground…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Should be dry by the time your brother gets parts for your sawmill.


----------



## mojapitt

> Gotta chase a walnut Sunday, sure wish my sawmill was running…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Last I knew they don't run very fast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that birch will be rotted by the time my brother gets parts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does anybody have a brother I can borrow???


----------



## CFrye

> Trip back to South Dakota has been rescheduled for the 23rd. I dodged a bullet on this one.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte *Williams*?




View on YouTube

Tim, take the win! And let me be the first to say You Suck!


----------



## mojapitt

> Does anybody have a brother I can borrow???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


The one I can give you, you wouldn't want.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That is a very nice set up. Well done
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Thanks, was a 5 month long upgrade but worth it for the capacity and organization I get back for years to come.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Thanks, was a 5 month long upgrade but worth it for the capacity and organization I get back for years to come.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


It'll be outdated and too small in 3 weeks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

But did I mention it looks good???


----------



## KelvinGrove

Thought you guys might like a look at the warehouse at the sawmill I go to.


----------



## mojapitt

It does look impeccably organized. I really need to try that some day.


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, that's enough to keep even Marty busy for the weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wonder if they would notice if I came and took the building, but left the lumber?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love Remo Williams. Kinda corny, but entertaining.


----------



## KelvinGrove

The only thing I don't like about this place is they flat saw everything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went to a meeting today of a bunch of chiefs from around the county. One that I am friends with on FB said, do you want some walnut logs? I think I gave him the deer in the headlights look, because I keep getting all this walnut, but nothing else. I pulled myself back together and said definitely yes. Then he asked if I wanted big cedars. Yes. Then he said he would load the logs with his tractor. I said those were my favorite kind of logs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Tim, that s enough to keep even Marty busy for the weekend.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll have one of those someday…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I wonder if they would notice if I came and took the building, but left the lumber?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good thought Bill


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> But did I mention it looks good???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 LOL, thanks. Now my neighbor tells me get busy with the other side of the shop cabinets so he can have the old ones. That is not happening anytime soon though…. LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you suck…..


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, it's not convenient for you, but CP Johnson in Virginia has lots of QS everything.


----------



## mojapitt

> But did I mention it looks good???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> LOL, thanks. Now my neighbor tells me get busy with the other side of the shop cabinets so he can have the old ones. That is not happening anytime soon though…. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Marty can build cabinets for you.


----------



## mojapitt

That's a great deal Bill


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty can build cabinets for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'd rather be quartersawing lumber…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Marty can build cabinets for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I d rather be quartersawing lumber…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You should build a sawmill.


----------



## mojapitt

> Marty can build cabinets for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I d rather be quartersawing lumber…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I thought you could build them while you are waiting for your brother.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> You should build a sawmill.
> 
> - firefighterontheside





> I thought you could build them while you are waiting for your brother.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Pretty tough around here tonight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe Checkers would like to chew on my arm…..


----------



## mojapitt

We love you Marty, although Checkers probably loves you more.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks like you folks been busy visiting today. Was I the only busy one? Don't mean I got anything done just busy.

Think you should just make your own sawmill parts Marty. Would be faster even if you took your time.

I would like to get in that warehouse full of wood at your prices. Seems like it must cost a lot in shipping to get your nice boards delivered to our area. They short themselves on the bd. ft. sometimes but is still at least 25% to 30% more than yours.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, Yer just in time, I'm gittin' beat up over here. When I git a warehouse like that, you'll be the first one thru it and Bill and Monte will hafta watch… Of course they'll have their own warehouse to pick thru…..


----------



## mojapitt

I ain't got no warehouse. Fact, I ain't got no shop. I am just here for conversation. Sniff, sniff


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, tell Charles you need keys to the executive warehouse…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got one more space to stack lumber in my "warehouse" under the deck, then I'll be out of room. Gotta get dads barn ready for some stacking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I'm not mistaken, Charles made keys for Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I have had 2 telemarketers wanting to sell me products for Male enhancement. They obviously don't know the wife is out of town.


----------



## mojapitt

I got a key, still in thinking mode. This could take a while.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'll come and git the cedar fer my warehouse and that'll leave ya more room…..


----------



## mojapitt

Does anyone know if they can hook up a trailer on my wife's Monte Carlo or do I have to rent a truck to tow her car back?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Aren't you bringing your truck and her car back? Tow her car home with your truck.


----------



## mojapitt

Truck is here. Flying home to bring her car and a few other things.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotcha. Most likely it's possible, but not cost efficient. The towing capacity would be pretty small.


----------



## Festus56

They have rental hitches for cars but not sure I would trust them.

Someday I am just going to bring a trailer and help you all with your wood problem. Right now I don't have room to store a lot. Just waiting for a big project that would pay for my trip out that way.


----------



## mojapitt

Festus, I am planning on cutting when I am home and leaving a bunch of wood for you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> But did I mention it looks good???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> LOL, thanks. Now my neighbor tells me get busy with the other side of the shop cabinets so he can have the old ones. That is not happening anytime soon though…. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Marty can build cabinets for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Great, I need two 24" deep 36" tall and 30" inches wide. Have to draw up all the drawers for those two. Get them started and I will have the last one all drawn up. Then I need to measure for this other cabinet but think 22 deep by 36 wide and 36 tall is about right. Need my address to send them to??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have had 2 telemarketers wanting to sell me products for Male enhancement. They obviously don t know the wife is out of town.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I tell them my phone is almost dead can you call me at this number. Then give them ex wife's number, ask for BOB.

ROFLMAO


----------



## Festus56

Hopefully we could get there when you are back. Never sure of our schedule but will help out with any extra wood.


----------



## mojapitt

> Hopefully we could get there when you are back. Never sure of our schedule but will help out with any extra wood.
> 
> - Festus56


I think the honeylocust would make good boards for you


----------



## Festus56

> I have had 2 telemarketers wanting to sell me products for Male enhancement. They obviously don t know the wife is out of town.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I tell them my phone is almost dead can you call me at this number. Then give them ex wife s number, ask for BOB.
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's a good one. Would probably work for Monte also.


----------



## bandit571

Hobby Lobby…









Is not a safe place for me to go to….


----------



## DIYaholic

Whadid Imiss???


----------



## Festus56

Hello Randy. I can not even begin to remember everything that happened here. These people been busy.


----------



## mudflap4869

New computer and lit up (red) keyboard. Now I just have to train this worn out old brain how to use it. Red lights in them make the keys easier to see, but I still need my glasses. Feels like somebody moved the key around on it. Yep, some are different. I don't even know what G and F keys are for, so they are just wasted on me. I have been awake since 4 AM but still not alert enough to think, so I will wait a while before venturing out to the shop and sitting on my duff. More iced tea needed to lube the thinker.


----------



## mojapitt

Maudflap, if it makes you feel better, I have been up since your 4:00 also.

Randy, good to see you, I will buy lunch for you if you come now my yard.

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, it s not convenient for you, but CP Johnson in Virginia has lots of QS everything.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I don't know Monte, it might provide a good excuse to travel up that way.


----------



## mojapitt

> Tim, it s not convenient for you, but CP Johnson in Virginia has lots of QS everything.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I don t know Monte, it might provide a good excuse to travel up that way.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


I will buy lunch if you do.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all  /flop/


----------



## KelvinGrove

> /yawn/ morning all  /flop/
> 
> - rhybeka


LOL Tequila will do that to an old woman….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Found a cool museum to visit.

If I ever get to Australia.

http://www.csmm.com.au/


----------



## mojapitt

I rarely pay attention to many folks in Walmart. But the 6'4" overweight Asian woman with orange and green spotted hair, was cause for a second look.


----------



## UncleBuck

> I went to a meeting today of a bunch of chiefs from around the county. One that I am friends with on FB said, do you want some walnut logs? I think I gave him the deer in the headlights look, because I keep getting all this walnut, but nothing else. I pulled myself back together and said definitely yes. Then he asked if I wanted big cedars. Yes. Then he said he would load the logs with his tractor. I said those were my favorite kind of logs.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


does he have friends in Iowa lol


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….it IS FRIDAY, right?


----------



## ssnvet

Friday it is….


----------



## Gene01

> Morning to ya….it IS FRIDAY, right?
> 
> - bandit571


Dunno. The days all run together when you're retired.


----------



## ssnvet

> . I just found a Delta 37-380 8" jointer with new knives in, an extra set of knives, and mobil base for $650.00.
> 
> And I went to the lumber yard today. Picked out 8 pieces of cherry. Measured it up at 44 bf. The guy doesn t even look at my numbers or pull out a tape.
> - KelvinGrove


Nice score on the jointer…. 8" width will come in very handy

I wonder if you lumber yard guy took your 44' number and quickly discounted it for the waney edges. My kind of businessman.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Plenty of sunshine and up to 75° later. Grass needs moved again. Only been 4 days now.


----------



## ArlinEastman

*OK everyone*

In 6 weeks the get together will be at my place.

*WHO HAS THE BANNOR?* It needs to be sent to me please.

Also so far these are the individuals who are coming.

1. Jim & Candy
2. Bandit
3. Beka
4. Bob Kassmeyer
5. Kevin I think

Anyone else?


----------



## bandit571

Sue will be hauling me….


----------



## rhybeka

Arlin, I have the banner, I just keep forgetting to PM you for your address. I think I may have it, but if you see this would you send it over? I have the banner in it's original box, just needs re-addressed to you 

Not sure if I'm going to make it - I may be up in the air as that could be when my shop is going in. Will know more here hopefully in the next week or two.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> *OK everyone*
> 
> In 6 weeks the get together will be at my place.
> 
> *WHO HAS THE BANNOR?* It needs to be sent to me please.
> 
> Also so far these are the individuals who are coming.
> 
> 1. Jim & Candy
> 2. Bandit
> 3. Beka
> 4. Bob Kassmeyer
> 5. Kevin I think
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I think number 5 is the Empress and I. If not, put us down.

@Rhybeka I found this and thought of you…

https://www.constructionprotips.com/jobsite-tips/pour-a-perfect-concrete-slab/


----------



## diverlloyd

> I have had 2 telemarketers wanting to sell me products for Male enhancement. They obviously don t know the wife is out of town.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte I would take a pic and send it to them to see if I need the enhancement.

Marty what are you waiting on your brother to build?


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, got her hat picked out for the Derby this weekend?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I went to a meeting today of a bunch of chiefs from around the county. One that I am friends with on FB said, do you want some walnut logs? I think I gave him the deer in the headlights look, because I keep getting all this walnut, but nothing else. I pulled myself back together and said definitely yes. Then he asked if I wanted big cedars. Yes. Then he said he would load the logs with his tractor. I said those were my favorite kind of logs.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> does he have friends in Iowa lol
> 
> - UncleBuck


I don't know Terry, but I'll ask.


----------



## firefighterontheside

On Tuesday the guys had a little fire. Luckily no one was hurt. Had a bunch of damage to the ladder truck from burning embers landing on it. Burned about a 100 holes in hose cover tarp, burned paint on flat surfaces, burned officer seat due to embers landing on it. I was at home on my recliner.


----------



## mojapitt

Doesn't look good Bill


----------



## Festus56

I have ben on one that looked just like that Bill. Was a about 1/2 hr. and it was all in the basement.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, the first on the scene was one of the other BCs and it was already falling down when he got there. Early evening, which is odd for it to that far so fast.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte the only thing she cares about on derby is how much to bet and how much her dad wants to bet. They use the twin spires (Churchill downs )app. I will say those horse are pretty but most are mean and like to nip. Bitten by a horse is like being bitten by a pig more of a smashing sensation then a bite. So no hat for her and no kilt for me since I got fat.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Met the guy about the jointer. It, like everything else in his shop, is immaculate. I pick it up on Sunday.

And the guy does outstanding work, including Windsor chairs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tim, nice deal on the jointer. I need a bigger jointer…...and a bigger shop…..and a bigger tractor….and a bigger….etc.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And I saw this on the way home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty what are you waiting on your brother to build?
> 
> - diverlloyd


My brother manages a machine shop, he's is suppose to be building all the parts for the cutting head…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Marty what are you waiting on your brother to build?
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> My brother manages a machine shop, he s is suppose to be building all the parts for the cutting head…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Surely since you are family he'll move you to the top of his list.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty's brother is waiting on a round tuit to show up on the pony express. Bottom of the list, and charged double.


----------



## bandit571

There is a "Moving Sale " in the morning….be here BEFORE 0900…..

LOTS of sales in a nearby town…village-wide garage sale. Weather is supposed to be GREAT.

I intend to be at the Moving Sale when it opens….after that?

Grandson is using the van, tomorrow afternoon-evening….his Senior Prom ride. Huber Heights Wayne HS.


----------



## mojapitt

> Grandson is using the van, tomorrow afternoon-evening….his Senior Prom ride. Huber Heights Wayne HS.
> 
> - bandit571


A minivan for prom? Not real romantic.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Grandson is using the van, tomorrow afternoon-evening….his Senior Prom ride. Huber Heights Wayne HS.
> 
> - bandit571


Remember when kids used to rent tuxedos and limousines…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Grandson is using the van, tomorrow afternoon-evening….his Senior Prom ride. Huber Heights Wayne HS.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> A minivan for prom? Not real romantic.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I had a 1987 Subaru station wagon for my first prom.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
Could you answer this post?

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/273817


----------



## mojapitt

I can't really comment on prom. I skipped both years so I could play in the band.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Monte
> Could you answer this post?
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/273817
> 
> - johnstoneb


I sent him a PM.


----------



## mojapitt

Bruce, I left a probably overly lengthy reply.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Grandson is using the van, tomorrow afternoon-evening….his Senior Prom ride. Huber Heights Wayne HS.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> A minivan for prom? Not real romantic.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Fold the seats down and then it's romantic.


----------



## bandit571

Better not be a Party Van…..

He felt better driving the van..than trying to use the stick shift of his mom's car…..

He is also getting ready to go to Basic Training later this year….Ammo Supply Specialist for the Cannon-Cockers. He'll be out at Ft Sill, this fall….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Beka

I was sure looking forward to seeing you a lot and hope you do make it. Also PM sent


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK I guess this is who we have and a Maybe

1. Jim & Candy
2. Bandit
3. Bob Kassmeyer
4. Mr. Mrs. Kevin
5. Beka Maybe
O and ME I guess I must be here. lols


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I can t really comment on prom. I skipped both years so I could play in the band.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good choice. There ain't no girls on the football bus.


----------



## mojapitt

Which reminded me of how long it has been since I spoke with Andy.

So I just spoke with Andy for about 15 minutes. He hasn't suffered any more setbacks and has seen some slight improvements in walking and vision. He sounded really good and more upbeat than before. Carol is doing very well and is still strongly in remission also.

Of course he's got the new granddaughter that he is very proud of from daughter Kim. Daughter Kelly has remodeled his old shop into her home and is living there with her 4 dogs helping them. (Side note, Andy is not thrilled about the 4 dogs).

He said to say hello to everyone and says he misses all of you.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, you are still forgetting Sue.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I think you need to have a talk with your baseball team.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I can t really comment on prom. I skipped both years so I could play in the band.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I skipped them all, then in the Marines I was always on duty for Marine Ball. Managed to always be off site for medals ceremonies so got mine in the mail. Except for one, they ORDERED and escorted me to make sure I showed up. Same in Iraq, I sent my buddy down to accept them. He looks real heroic and stuff and gave good acceptance speeches. Also was ordered to attend one, they actually sent him back to get me.

Cannot stand the pomp and ceremony stuff. Man gives you a medal he wants you to die for your country. But if a man gives you a extra mag of ammo, he wants to see you back after the mission.


----------



## mudflap4869

The CO in Viet Nam was bedecked with medals, but he didn't hand out medals to his troops for " Just doing what they get paid for." Or being incompetent enough to get wounded. He eventually got shipped out with a new purple medal. A 20 galllon thermos full of fresh coffee accidentally got tipped over during a mortar attack. From his neck to his ass. A kid ( not me) with a recent article 15 accidentally knocked it over when he tried to get under the table. We all cried over that wasted coffee. Don't screw over soldiers when you are in a combat zone. 48 years ago and no regrets.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Monte

OK I guess this is who we have and a Maybe

1. Jim & Candy
2. Bandit
3. Bob Kassmeyer
4. Mr. Mrs. Kevin
5. Sue
6. Beka Maybe. O and ME I guess I must be here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Night night all.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Getting ready to head out to spend the day with my sister! Might see some tools in the wild as we will be heading to one of the antique shop capitals in Waynesville OH most likely. Better scoot before the SO gets me!


----------



## mojapitt

I have been warned by several people not to try to go into town this weekend. Graduation at all 3 Universities. Gotta find something to humor myself.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', auction today is a fundraiser.....


----------



## mojapitt

Control yourself Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll need ta borrow Bill's new truck if I buy the houseboat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I found some free logs yesterday, bring yer trailer…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I have been warned by several people not to try to go into town this weekend. Graduation at all 3 Universities. Gotta find something to humor myself.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Tis the season. We did PhD's etcetera yesterday, and two ceremonies today. Fortunately I get to be a couple of blocks away waiting for stuff to go wrong.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning bacon


----------



## ssnvet

And coffee


----------



## bandit571

Mornin….van left last night..leaves me stuck in the house all day…..bummed….


----------



## KelvinGrove




----------



## CFrye

Aussie bacon! Matt, Are the bananas gonna become pudding or bread?
Somebody accused me of watching woodworking videos more than actually *doing* woodworking myself. So, I went to the shop and checked this off the To Do List! 
The next day I got more dowel stock and finished filling the rest of the holes and slapped a coat of spar urethane on it. 









Fine woodworking it ain't  but DONE is better than perfect!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I ll need ta borrow Bill s new truck if I buy the houseboat…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty





> Bill, I found some free logs yesterday, bring yer trailer…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So you need my truck and my trailer? Is it walnut?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Aussie bacon! Matt, Are the bananas gonna become pudding or bread?
> Somebody accused me of watching woodworking videos more than actually *doing* woodworking myself. So, I went to the shop and checked this off the To Do List!
> The next day I got more dowel stock and finished filling the rest of the holes and slapped a coat of spar urethane on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine woodworking it ain't  but DONE is better than perfect!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, that's a great idea. I need to do something like that. If I have extra height, I could put a shelf on top of the dowels.


----------



## CFrye

The round things (platters, pie pan, etc) want to roll back and forth, so they are in the back of the cabinet. I like the shelf on top idea, Bill!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, I found a reasonable deal on a planer. Dewalt 735 for $400. Problem is, it is in Nashville and I am not. But I will be there on the 21st. So I just talked to the guy (pawn shop) and he won't take a credit card over the phone. I guess I will wait to see if he sells it before then. If not, I might have to stop by and see.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bacon and eggs for brunch. My skillet has ruined its last over easy egg it will go to the shop now and be power cleaned.


----------



## KelvinGrove

All right all my shade tree engineer friends. Anyone want to speculate on the best way to load my jointer into a truck? I have an idea but want to hear your opinions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My phone knows me. If I type damnit, it auto corrects to walnut.


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, maybe boards for a ramp and a come along?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, obviously your world now revolves around walnut.


----------



## bandit571

Who in their right mind WALKS 10"klicks" just to go and check out a yardsale? They did have a couple saws, though….too bad I didn't need a 5th D-8, or a hacksaw on steroids…..Didn't feel like carrying them home, either..2.5 miles each way….and Bellefontaine is not know for being flat…..LOT of hills….I think I am done for the day…LPCs are about worn out….


----------



## Festus56

Afternoon All,

Nice mid 70's day here. Possible rain showers this evening so will see.

Looks like woodworking to me Candy. Good job.

My best suggestion is big friends Tim. Those machines are awkward to move.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Tim

Sorry I called you Kevin.

I will post Monday a few hotels close and the phone numbers if you wish to stay in them or camp out here.


----------



## mojapitt

I think maybe only the Super Bowl is hyped up more than the Kentucky Derby. This will be a sloppy one.


----------



## mojapitt

> Tim
> 
> Sorry I called you Kevin.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


You can call him Kevin, just don't call him Johnson


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte it's really sloppy out here. Almost makes me feel bad for the people in the infield.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't feel bad about the people. I have great concern for the horses.


----------



## diverlloyd

I agree monte the horses are to young for the stress on their bones. 4 year olds would be better off.


----------



## mojapitt

Now that the race is over and no horse got hurt, all sporting events are more entertaining in the rain.


----------



## mudflap4869

I am glad that I am 500 miles away from Loony-ville. Derby week is always insane, and the out-of-towners think that the locals only have lawns for them to park on. More disputes with arrogant race attenders every year. I laid spiked boards across my lawn and caused flat tires every year. Wet derbies are murder on your lawn. Cars sink up to their axles and have to be towed out, and guess who gets stuck with the mess. And don't even get me started on bass tournaments.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim
> 
> Sorry I called you Kevin.
> 
> I will post Monday a few hotels close and the phone numbers if you wish to stay in them or camp out here.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


That's okay, at least ya called me for dinner. An I actually have a cousin in the area who was the original reason for our visit. The timing is just luck.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I think they horses do better in the rain and I also like seeing the jockies covered in mud with 20 sets of goggles on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> All right all my shade tree engineer friends. Anyone want to speculate on the best way to load my jointer into a truck? I have an idea but want to hear your opinions.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


A Kubota???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Didn't buy anything at the auction today but a 50 cent cup of coffee. Debbie came home with a dollar more then she left with and a bunch of auction finds… I ain't figured that out yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was interested in a tandem axle trailer, but it turned out to not have a title. I almost bid on it anyway, it sold for $375…..


----------



## Festus56

Better keep her around Marty. She is a money maker.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been seeing a lot of rough trailers for sale on FB.


----------



## bandit571

Feet are hurting…..calves are snare drum tight….I think I may have overdid the walk about, today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers, rainy Sunday morning here


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning from KelvinGrove Farm.


----------



## mudflap4869

As the local undertaker would say… " Good Mourning." from NE Oklahicky.


----------



## HerbC

Mudflap,

Sounds like a grave greeting…

Herb


----------



## KelvinGrove

Mudflap has a killer sense of humor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to you…..


----------



## UncleBuck

morn in all if i can get my butt out of neutral i may mill some cedar for fence boards after the Kentucky coffee i need a new blade, if anyone is looking for some coffee slabs i can get you his name he has a lot looking at his pictures. have a great Sunday.


----------



## Gene01

> Mudflap has a killer sense of humor.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Too deep for me.


----------



## DanKrager

That mourning, grave humor that is too deep is dead to me.

Shop reorganization about 13/ to /12 done.

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

The view from Mary's hospital room…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Mudflap,
> 
> Sounds like a grave greeting…
> 
> Herb
> 
> - HerbC


Feeling a little UNDER the weather anyone. lol


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper got his summer (annual) hair cut yesterday…

Before:









After:









He may be 9 years old, but he still thinks he's a puppy


----------



## bandit571

Been cleaning the shop, sharpening a saw..ripping boards to width….Putting items back into their storage boxes.

Oh, and swept the floor, too…( NO, I don't do windows…)









Filled the boxes, and put away…









Cleared this area for a tool box to sit..









And the router.. That fancy box of pine I just finished up…will have it's own spot..









As soon as I can get it down to the shop. Sharpened a "tool box saw" 









5-1/2 points per inch.. Had a bunch of odds & ends of Maple, Ash, amd Oak….bandsaw to rip them all to about 3" wide….









Moved a few things around..









I am a dusty mess…but the shop is cleaned up….trash can is full, time to burn in the Firepit..









Too many 1×1 scraps…..makes good kindling. 









One box filled up..









Stanley #45 is put away….until needed again…









Old Wentworth No. 1 saw vise, in use.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All, (or however you want to say it)

Overcast day and no moisture. Just going to be in the upper 70's today.

Your pup looks happy with or without long hair Matt.

Bandit you are going to need a bigger shop to keep all your boxes in.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit, no tools in the burn barrel this time?

I caught heck from the wife for building a wing table for the radial arm saw. 12 feet of baseboard on a 40 inch table does not make cutting easy. So I built a wing table to support the dangles.

Actually, I caught heck for not having the baseboard installed before she got home. The table was a "distraction" and she just couldn't understand why I had to have another table when people install baseboard every day all over the world with out support tables.

BTW, it's a really sweet table. When it's not being used for the RAS, it's the proper height to place a beer. And the orange laminate on the top is slick and hard.

That was Friday, Saturday was better, we went to an air cooled VW show at one of the brewery's in town. My buddy was a sponsor. Had a good time, drank some beer, the kiddo got to play a with one of his friends he doesn't get to see much.

Came home and cut the grass for the first time this year. Bagged it too. LOTS of acorns from last year are now off the lawn. Going to have to bag it a couple more times before I can get to mulching it.

Grilled a pork loin and potatoes in foil on the Deckzilla for dinner. After cutting the grass it was a nice change in pace to sit and watch food cook and drink another beer.

Back at the salt mine today. Enjoy the day all.


----------



## bandit571

"Saved" from the burn pile..









and…









Router table is now in it's new home ( until needed..)









I don't remember this stand being so blasted heavy….even with out the saw..










PITA getting down the steps….









Reclaimed a 3' x 7' space….trash can and a couple baggies are full…maybe after this thunderstorm goes by, I can fire up the burn pile?
Rain got here before the neighbor kid could mow…..saves me $5….


----------



## Gene01

> That mourning, grave humor that is too deep is dead to me.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


This body of humor is all a bit cryptic. Deciphering it is a major undertaking.


----------



## mudflap4869

87 degrees and 29% humidity. I wonder why my clothes get so wet when I am in the shop. I had to go to Lowe's for a couple items. Why can't I get out of that place for less than $100? 22 mile round trip just to go broke.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ as usual the weekend was way too short.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, after a six hour trip which included a nice lunch, a tour of some great projects, a front porch beet drinking session, the new (used) jointer is in the shop and functional.


----------



## mudflap4869

Beet drinking? Splane that'n fur me. I like beets just about any way you fix'm, but I never drunk one a4.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, tell the wife I don't have baseboards in my house because I don't have room in my shop for a wing table…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Report from my brother today was we're gittin' close… Yadda, yadda, yadda…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pass the Jack and hold the beets…..


----------



## mojapitt

So we start holding our breath?


----------



## mojapitt

> Pass the Jack and hold the beets…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Have I ever told you that you're my favorite?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, the only thing worse then sittin' in a hospital room, is havin' to look at a city. This is more calming…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't hold yer breath yet Monte…..

I did bring home a couple of walnut logs today, I also got a good size white oak to retreive as well…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Don t hold yer breath yet Monte…..
> 
> I did bring home a couple of walnut logs today, I also got a good size white oak to retreive as well…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


What logs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Pass the Jack and hold the beets…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You could mix jack and beet juice.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Beet drinking? Splane that n fur me. I like beets just about any way you fix m, but I never drunk one a4.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Monday forklifting auto correct got me again.


----------



## bandit571

For some reason, I am worn out…..All that cleaning in the shop….then having to fix supper.

Shredded some sausage, diced some Bacon, shredded a few spuds, dumped a can of mushrooms into the mess….fry until almost done…..then add a bunch of eggs and scramble it all together. Salt, Pepper, Garlic, and a BIG dash of Frank's Hot Sauce. Add shredded cheese to a pile on the plate. May have been a tad too much of Frank's..oh well.

Thunderstorms came through here…right when the neighbor kid was going to mow my lawn….now to wet, even the firepit will have to wait. Everything I move, wants to cramp up…..Charlie Horse in the little toe sort of stuff..

Maybe tomorrow….


----------



## mojapitt

> Don t hold yer breath yet Monte…..
> 
> I did bring home a couple of walnut logs today, I also got a good size white oak to retreive as well…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> What logs?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, you can't have all of the walnut logs.


----------



## Festus56

Bill likes walnut it seems.

Warty you should borrow Montes sawmill . Then you could play until yours gets together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Warty? Is that a cross between Marty and walnut?


----------



## Festus56

Oops guess that must be. Think my computer up-ended the "M"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Spent the entire day in the shop working on a cabinet / upgrade / modification, Trying to squeeze some more storage space out and make a home for a cabinet that used to be under the tablesaw until recent cabinet upgrade for that made it homeless. Started at 1000 and realized what time it was at 2200. My wife brought me coffee, cold tea, and a beer later in the evening. No issues, was happy I was busy. Life is good!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all.

A beautiful day in the N-G-A.

When I get home from my appointment I may get some shop cleaning done.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem peeps… Monday, Monday in Mainiac land…

I managed to get out to the Rod N Gun club Saturday to put some lead down range. Nothing to write home about, but it was a beautiful day and I tossed my pipe and some candy bars in my range bag :^)

I was a bit dismayed to see mold on my rifles with wood stocks. I think it's the result of wiping them down with Pledge to make them shiny. So I emptied the lock box and wiped everything down.

Off to the races…. you all have a good day.


----------



## diverlloyd

Wind yesterday broke a branch off the tree in my front yard. About 8" dia 30' long and of course even though it was on the street side it fell on my house and dinged up my gutter. Hopefully that is all the damage I did get the chainsaw out to play around with. It was a tough job with a massive migraine. So today is fix the gutter which will need some hammered and dollied along with a bit of reattaching. Probably just shoot a couple screws in it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Monday to all. I'm gonna work on the tractor for a while.


----------



## bandit571

Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday gets here….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. A chance of t-storms later. See if I can get the stain on Jamies blanket chest today.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Morning all. It's Monday for most, Tuesday for me. Yay.
Marty, I tried, she just looked at me out of the corner of her eye and shook her head.

Enjoy the day all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I changed the hydraulic/transmission fluid in my tractor this am. The bucket had been moving slowly and dad thought it was low on fluid. When I pulled out the screen filter it was very dirty. Turns out the tractor was way over full on fluid. We never knew how to gauge the level. I found a level plug that you pull while filling. When it runs out the hole it's full.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I found a level plug that you pull while filling. When it runs out the hole it's full.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's the same thing with differentials. (If cars even have differentials these days…..)


----------



## KelvinGrove

> ...
> 
> I found a level plug that you pull while filling. When it runs out the hole it's full.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> It s the same thing with differentials. (If cars even have differentials these days…..)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Nope. They all use quantum hypedrive. Except BMW which uses flux capacitors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> ...
> 
> I found a level plug that you pull while filling. When it runs out the hole it's full.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> It s the same thing with differentials. (If cars even have differentials these days…..)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Right. Where I found the info, it referenced differentials.


----------



## ssnvet

> Nope. They all use quantum hypedrive. Except BMW which uses flux capacitors.
> - KelvinGrove


or an Illudium Q-36 Space Modulator


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> ...
> 
> I found a level plug that you pull while filling. When it runs out the hole it's full.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> It s the same thing with differentials. (If cars even have differentials these days…..)
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Nope. They all use quantum hypedrive. Except BMW which uses flux capacitors.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Rotary phase converters coupled to a transverse dingle arm with the proper amount of dilithum bushings necessary to reduce side fumbling and induced transient harmonic modulation.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You guys clearly know a lot about putting fluid in a tractor.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, try putting fluid in a Massy Ferguson. Not enough foul words.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Monte, you mean a Messy Fullasome….

On another note, I saw the recent chisel thread and it got me to thinking, anybody have any idea when Aldi's might have their set in the store again? I can't exactly place when I saw them last.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, you mean a Messy Fullasome….
> 
> - MikeinSTL


What I mean, Cricket would have to delete


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of Marvin Martian-a family portrait:


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Yeah, try putting fluid in a Massy Ferguson. Not enough foul words.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Matt was a sailor-he probably knows a few….......!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> or an Illudium Q-36 Space Modulator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I conceded, I have been bested


----------



## mojapitt

Still my favorite alien


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Mike_in_STL

Every day Monte, every day.


----------



## bandit571

Aldi's usually sells those chisels on Fathers' Day weekend….plus one week later in the year..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Ah, good to know. I'd like to get a set to complement the set of Buck Bros. I already have.
Thanks Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Set at the top is an older set…the other set is from last year.

Aldi's changes their sale ads every Wednesday…..keep an eye out.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, just found the Dewalt 735 on Amazon. It will be delivered Thursday. $450 plus tax and free shipping. A much better deal than Big Orange.


----------



## mojapitt

> Well, just found the Dewalt 735 on Amazon. It will be delivered Thursday. $450 plus tax and free shipping. A much better deal than Big Orange.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Yeah, but if you buy at big orange,  it helps Randy keep his job.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I have heard and read the Aldi's units hold and edge and are decent units. What say you Bandit; Truth or hype?


----------



## bandit571

Truth, from what I have seen over the past 3 years of use…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

3 years in your shop is probably like 15 in mine. You do way more work with hand tools. Good to know. I *really* want a set now.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Aldi s usually sells those chisels on Fathers Day weekend….plus one week later in the year..
> 
> - bandit571


Aldi's? You mean the fruits, veggies and other stuff Aldi's?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

One in the same Tim.


----------



## bandit571

Had to go to Menard's today….Boss wanted to shop for plants. I had to price lumber for a bed frame…and I picked a 1" diameter "drum" to go with the dozen sanding sleeves that came with a tool chest at a yard sale….$4 or so..

Couple of "Mug" pegs….have a chisel in need of a small handle….

Legs are worn out and crampy,,, did a lot of walking around in the store…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, is this the hole it's suppose to run out of, if so, what's the point of the dipstick???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> what s the point of the dipstick???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I've asked that about many of my bosses…......


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I have got to work. That's pretty much the toughest part of my job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, the hole I'm speaking of is on the side of my transmission, not the top. If I were you I would keep using the dipstick.


----------



## DIYaholic

I thought Marty was the dipstick!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Aldi is actually a pretty good place to shop. No artificial flavors or colors and most of their stuff is organic. The peaches they have in glass jars are very very good. Trader Joe's is the other aldi brother and America is the only place that they compete for business. Interesting companies and places if you read into them.

Mike if you miss the chisels let me know I have a extra set that I want to make a set of offset chisels out of but am willing to let them go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, what model is yours???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I thought Marty was the dipstick!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Burn!


----------



## firefighterontheside

L245 DT, 1980 I think.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who let Randy out of the cellar???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> L245 DT, 1980 I think.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I thought you had a B series…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Cellar???
I crawled out from under my rock!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> L245 DT, 1980 I think.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I thought you had a B series…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nope. 
I'm hoping to get an L3830 or similar. Maybe in a year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found a PDF owners manual online for mine, it answered a few questions I had with mine…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Found this free ad on FB. Made me a little sick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I found a PDF owners manual online for mine, it answered a few questions I had with mine…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I did the same. Have it saved on my iPad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a parts manual for yours…


----------



## bandit571

Fire pit is about done for the evening…..haven't even tried to haul the trashcan up out of the shop…

You "Log Lovers" should drive past a place just west of Bellefontaine,OH…..Brown's Tree service has a couple trailer loads just sitting around on the ground…seems they try to grind the logs into Mulch…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks. Marty. Saved.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Fire pit is about done for the evening…..haven t even tried to haul the trashcan up out of the shop…
> 
> You "Log Lovers" should drive past a place just west of Bellefontaine,OH…..Brown s Tree service has a couple trailer loads just sitting around on the ground…seems they try to grind the logs into Mulch…..
> 
> - bandit571


Tempting bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

I have a feeling that would make me cry seeing walnut like that. 

trying to write a thanks but no thanks email and failing. urgh. Also being reminded how much coping SUuuuuuucks trying to finish these small inside corner pieces on the fireplace mantle. I'll be in the corner banging my head on the wall


----------



## Mike_in_STL

BOWL BLANKS!!!! If you're a turner.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all.

Nuff said.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning Tim.

I dislike Tuesdays.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> BOWL BLANKS!!!! If you re a turner.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Andy, used to sell turning blanks to a guy. I'd like to, but I have no idea if there's a market.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, I made it to work. No big disasters while I was off. I hate being blindsided.

I must say, I am excited about my new planer. I was thinking on the ride in this morning. I paid full price for my table saw, drill press, and spindle sander. Every other major tool in my shop I have either caught on sale at a steep discount, or bought used.

Oh well, no saw dust today.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning peeps…

Today's adventure is to figure out how to get the oscillating knife on the new CNC to cut open cell foam better.

There's a limited selection of knife's available for these buggers and we can't seem to get one that works as well as what we had on the old machine. So I'm looking into designing an adapter that we could fabricate inf-house…. which is a long shot.


----------



## Gene01

Son, DIL and new baby are headed home today. Wife's sister and brother leaving Thursday. Got a Dr. appt Thursday. Looks like Friday will be my first good day in the shop. Tools need caressing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> BOWL BLANKS!!!! If you re a turner.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> Andy, used to sell turning blanks to a guy. I'd like to, but I have no idea if there's a market.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Burl would be a big market…..


----------



## bandit571

Good Morning, Captain!

May try to mow the yard, today…..depending on IF the mower will even start….

( somebody will come along with a video of that greeting…)


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Found this free ad on FB. Made me a little sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Grab it. Best case scenario, you sell it. Worst case scenario, you hord it.


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing like trying to have a nap when you have the hiccups so bad that your body shakes like being zapped by a defibrillator.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A great sunny day here. No complaints about the weather here.

A lot of bowl blanks there. Or cribbage boards, clocks and any small projects. Still would be nice to have long boards though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm generally not the kinda person that would throw SPAM out there, but I couldn't resist…..


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Marty just don't let Cricket see it or it may go away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Flagged. JK.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

We had a half hour long conversation in the car the other day about SPAM and other canned meats. The wife is adamantly against them. I told he SPAM is better that potted meat. My 7 year old was dying from laughter from the exchange between me and the wife. I may have to just go buy a can and introduce him to canned ham.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Go all the way. You can still get some of these if you look.


----------



## bandit571

The "Widow-maker" strikes again. This morning, a local tree trimming service had a worker killed while they were trimming a tree. Pronounced dead on the scene.

Be careful out there, folks….trees can also kill….


----------



## mudflap4869

We have a can of TREET in the cabinet. When we are desperate, and in a hurry, we slice and fry it. With enough horseradish sauce or strong mustard you can force yourself to eat it. *NEVER* bring SPAM or LAMB into the house. That crap is a mortal sin. 
I might get brave some day and try some TREET and onions fried together, but I am afraid that would be abuse of an onion.


----------



## mudflap4869

double post.


----------



## bandit571

> Go all the way. You can still get some of these if you look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


BTDT….never again. although, you can open the "entre" can, but leave the lid in place. Set it back inside the empty cardboard box. Light the box, and let it burn down around the can. Brush off the ashes, and have a HOT meal….careful, that can will be hot, too. DAMHIKT….


----------



## bandit571

Ham, Lima beans, and Lard..equal portions of each in a can…...


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've eaten old MREs, but never a C Ration. There are a bunch of guys on YouTube that buy and try old c rats and MREs. The one I like to watch goes by Steve1989MRE.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I ve eaten old MREs, but never a C Ration. There are a bunch of guys on YouTube that buy and try old c rats and MREs. The one I like to watch goes by Steve1989MRE.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Last ones I ate were in the early 80's. And, fortunately, I didn't have to eat too many of them before that.

And before they phased out C-rats they had freeze dried LRP's those were actually pretty good. The same thing as the Mountain House freeze dried meals. But they had a bunch of Army troops eat them dry and get stomach cramps and constipation so bad they had to be hospitalized. That is why we have the MRE's now.


----------



## mojapitt

http://rapidcityjournal.com/news/bullets-exploding-evacuations-underway-as-fire-at-ammo-supplier-grows/article_2e40c6be-966f-5742-87de-f49d3c629046.html#tracking-source=home-breaking?utm_source=rapidcityjournal.com&utm_campaign=%2Femail-updates%2Fbreaking%2F&utm_medium=email&utm_content=2BAEF51A0E1C74C034463E79CD4252A6DFB6861C

Some excitement Bill


----------



## Mike_in_STL

yeah, kinda need to be re-hydrated or they suck all the moisture out of you.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Monte, I would worry more about the potential for a powder explosion over actual projectiles from the bullets. With no chamber to enclose the round the potential for a bullet achieving a velocity high enough to kill is unlikely.

Should be a big hot fast fire though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, bullets have never been a problem. We hear them popping, but they don't send the projectile. As mike said, without the chamber to direct the blast, the bullet just just pops. Now gun powder is another story. That I would be concerned about. There used to be a fireworks plant near here and they used to kill someone every few years. Gotta be careful with static around that stuff.


----------



## ssnvet

There's a video on YouTube where some guys torch multiple pallets of loaded ammo on a huge bonfire and then walk up to the fire wearing protective clothing. There's a very energetic pop-pop-popping, but the the worst impact they receive is like a small stone being thrown at you… and that only when they got quite close to the blaze.

Most people don't realize that smokeless powder is a propellant and not an explosive. And what happens inside the chamber of a firearm is a controlled (though very rapid) burn and expansion of combustion gasses.

Now black powder is an entirely different subject and it IS and explosive. But ammo manufacturer's don't use black powder. It's strictly for the muzzle loader and fireworks crowd. The Boston Marathon bombs were black powder and nails inside a pressure cooker with some type of fuse.

I'm not sure how smokeless powder reacts in bulk, but I don't think you can buy it in larger than 8 lb. plastic bottles.


----------



## mudflap4869

Mountain house made good meals, if you fixed them right. Otherwise like LRPs they didn't go down well. I ate enough C-Rats while in the Army to satisfy my lifetime needs. Cold pork floating in grease for breakfast, YUM! However, I would rather have C-Rats than Spam any day.


----------



## mojapitt

Stopped by a local Mexican place to try their tacos. Looking at their menu, noticed that they are vegetarian. In tacos?


----------



## mojapitt

I was just notified by previous employer that my severance package is going to their final review and I should get it within another 2 months. Grrr


----------



## bandit571

Then there was those damned Navy B-Rats…...NASTY.

Got gas for the mower today, waiting on the weather to cool down a bit before I go out and mow..
More clean up in the shop….plastic tub was 1/2 trash, and 1/2 Legos….threw the trash out, will let the legos sit to be found by a GrandBRAT. Tub had an old rug on it…rug is now on the floor of the shop.

Bought a light fixture today. have it wired up and installed above the mitre box stations. A hole in an outside wall, where an old night light was ( squirrel chewed the wires) now has a cover plate over the hole….should keep them Rats with Fancy Tails out. Once the Li battery got charged up…ran great! Just took all day to charge up….

Working way too hard for a Tuesday….and not a single beer in the house to be had, either….tain't right.


----------



## mojapitt

I will bet Randy has cold ones for you Bandit


----------



## bandit571

Yep, no wonder they are not in my house…Randy swiped them all…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Monte, I would worry more about the potential for a powder explosion over actual projectiles from the bullets. With no chamber to enclose the round the potential for a bullet achieving a velocity high enough to kill is unlikely.
> 
> Should be a big hot fast fire though.
> 
> - MikeinSTL





> Yeah, bullets have never been a problem. We hear them popping, but they don't send the projectile. As mike said, without the chamber to direct the blast, the bullet just just pops. Now gun powder is another story. That I would be concerned about. There used to be a fireworks plant near here and they used to kill someone every few years. Gotta be careful with static around that stuff.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Right you are. I have no idea where it is now but for many years I carried a 45ACP slug that hit me at the first big fire I ever went to.

The fire was in a dry goods store and they stocked some ammunition. It was cooking off a little at a time and you could hear it pop. Working in that area it felt like just another piece of the stuff that gets pushed around by the hose streams. It kind of bounced off of my coat and fell in the floor. After the fire the investigators measured and there were no projectiles more than 4 feet from the shelf where it was stored.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Got gas for the mower today, waiting on the weather to cool down a bit before I go out and mow..
> 
> Bought a light fixture today. have it wired up and installed above the mitre box stations. A hole in an outside wall, where an old night light was ( squirrel chewed the wires) now has a cover plate over the hole….should keep them Rats with Fancy Tails out. Once the Li battery got charged up…ran great! Just took all day to charge up….
> 
> - bandit571


A new gas station opened up on the corner near the house. They have "recreational gas". What the heck is that? Anyway, now there are two places in town where I can get no alcohol gas. And the other one is clear across town.

Bandit, The Empress has a two step program for getting rid of squirrels. The SCRAP Team (Squirrel, ********************, Rat, and Possum) consists of 5 darn near Ferrel cats which sleep in the shop and get fed enough to stay but not enough to make them lazy. They hunt like crazy and regularly bring us offerings.

Part two consist of a bird feeder loaded up with seed, corn, and nuts and placed about 12 inches off of the ground. The seed is just primer… it brings in the feed. The feed is the squirrels who come to get the seed. The hawks have a heyday on it. It is something to be sitting on the front porch when one of those furry beggars sneaks past the cat and starts eating on it. Nice and quiet and the BAM! fur goes everywhere and Rockey takes off for an airplane ride.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe I should go out and buy a Lotto ticket….Fresh gas, pump the primer button 6 times…one pull of the starter cord….fired right up. Yard is now mowed…finally!

Bunch of ice in a glass, 1/2 Mountain Dew, 1/2 Tonic water…..sitting in front of a fan set on HIGH…..I think I've done enough for one day…


----------



## diverlloyd

Picked up some 4' 500k led t-8 bulbs at lowes on the clearance rack for $6.50 a box 4 per box: just letting anyone know whos looking for some t-8 replacements


----------



## mojapitt

That's a good price AJ.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy took Liam to the ER from soccer practice. He fell on a rock and cut his knee open. From the picture she sent me, he'll have about 8 stitches. He's the second kid from the team to get stitches from the field. They did a poor job of building these fields. Lots of rocks and even some logs right at the surface. Cindy will be calling the city tomorrow. They will not be happy to hear from her. She was pissed when Connor got hurt, now she's beside herself.


----------



## diverlloyd

That's why I bought 5 boxes cheaper then the last time I bought regular t-8 bulbs

Bill sound like they should be paying to get him fixed up.


----------



## mojapitt

Mothers protecting their young should not be messed with Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

Hospital pays $1 a bulb here for 4'. Cost continues to drop on LEDs.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm excited to install them. When I put the t-8s up the garage/shop it lit up like a spot light. At 500k I thinking it will be a light house. A $1.60 a bulb was a good sells pitch to the wife. They had 3 boxes left I may run by and pick the rest up after I see if I like them


----------



## firefighterontheside

I ordered 62, eight foot bulbs for the firehouse engine bay. They are the 8' high output type. They cost 18.50 each and that was a doller off for buying 62 of them. They will use half the power of the fluorescent. Now I just need to to install all 62 bulbs.


----------



## mojapitt

You're in charge Bill, aren't you supposed to just supervise?


----------



## bandit571

Trash can from the shop has been hauled up the stairs and out to the Fire Pit…..one hour ago…..still burning.

The old pine scraps made a lot of popping sounds…Spark screen was keeping most of the sparks under control…

Yard mowed, trash burned….been a busy day…for me.

Have a screen to pull, and re-do the mesh…..cat was trying to use it to get into the house….got a roll of the better stuff, will see how it goes…


----------



## firefighterontheside

All the light fixtures need to be rewired to eliminate the ballast. I should be able to show them how to do it and then just supervise. I'm in charge of building maintenance for the whole fire department, so I try be hands on for major projects.


----------



## firefighterontheside

7 stitches.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a near perfect day here. Sunny, 77° and a slight breeze in the shop.

Those ammunition fires are pretty colors at night. Had a U-Haul trailer full of re-loading supplies burn one time. Was the middle of winter but looked like the 4th of July.

I agree with Monte. Do not think I would want to be the city when Cindy gets done. And I don't blame her a bit either!


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that's a crappy place to have stitches.


----------



## bandit571

A "Before" picture..









hmmm, and an "After" picture?









We getting there…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill that s a crappy place to have stitches.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Yep, no soccer this weekend and no field day tomorrow. He may go to school though, if he wants.


----------



## DIYaholic

After a long day at work….
I'm enjoying a FEW cold ones!!!

Sorry Bandit….
Although, you are wilcome ta come over fur a fews….
IF there bees any left when ya getz here!!!


----------



## CFrye

OUCH! Bill, did you tell him 'Chicks dig scars!'?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, tell him that real men have scars. You can probably show a couple to back it up.


----------



## KelvinGrove




----------



## mudflap4869

Boy! that's going to leave a mark. Soccer aint for sissies. The stories he's gonna tell.


----------



## rhybeka

OUCH! I hope Liam got a lollipop for that!

@Bandit stop working so hard and making the rest of us look bad  I got the grass cut last night as well.

Boss scheduled a last minute meeting for tonight with possible dinner afterwards. he knows I work 7-4 ish most days and i told her I have class tonight. A tad frustrating. If you know you are going to be in town and need to meet with people why not at least give them a week or two notice??

Mantle is getting closer. Whit took pity on me and helped me with the coping of the second inside corner. He knows his bandsaw better than I do. normally I cope with my dremel, but all of the sander heads were so dry they were coming apart!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The pt. is ok this morning. A little sore, but I'm taking him to school soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Ice cream helps the healing process Bill (Imho)


----------



## DonBroussard

> Ice cream helps the healing process Bill (Imho)
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I agree Monte, but it makes the wound area very sticky.


----------



## HerbC

> Ice cream helps the healing process Bill (Imho)
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And in your capacity as an employee in the health care industry, that makes it an expert opinion!

Herb


----------



## UncleBuck

morning all glad to see everyone is in the upright position well sort of. resignation for the asst fire chief job was voted on last night , to much bull s;;;;;; was on a short leash anyway due to an accident years back trying to save a guy, got lung damage from anhydrous 70% lung capacity so i drive the truck and pump water. have a great day.


----------



## Gene01

Dr. M. Pittman. I like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll ask him if he wants ice cream on his wound, but somehow I think he'll decline.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy…


----------



## Gene01

Dr. Appt. @ 10:00. So, naturally, I get a shopping/errand list. 40 miles to the Dr. Let's not waste gas and time. The rest of the day is shot. 80 + miles with 3-4 stops will wear me out.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, any progress with the Russian Olive?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here again. Got to like this time of year. Can work in the shop with the doors open and not be to hot or cold. Spraying finish today on Jamie's blanket chest.


----------



## mojapitt

So Festus, you're going to surprise her with it?


----------



## Festus56

Yes it will surprise her to know it is finally done after 5 months of waiting !!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's going to be one heckuva scar. He'll power through it. Knees are a nasty place for a wound like that. I would not like to be in the room or on the other end of the phone for that conversation with the city.

Bandit that workshop is looking good.

Poked around in the shop last night, made a riser/shelf thing to sit above my laptop and hold my ham radio. I'm still working on putting the man cave, armory, radio shack together and needed a place for the VHF/UHF radio. Antenna and coax are next, not looking forward to around 50 - 60 dollars in cable. That's going to require approval from the banker.


----------



## mojapitt

I have one more night, then off for 6 days. May look at possibly making a little sawdust before wife comes home.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Came across this while researching dust collection.










I have pretty much decided that I am going to use my trusty shop vac and a dust deputy since I don't want to put a huge amount into a dust collection system and then have to trash a lot of it in a few years when we move.

Anyone care to comment on that plan


----------



## johnstoneb

Ice cream helps the healing process Bill (Imho)

I agree Monte, but it makes the wound area very sticky.

Ice cream is being applied improperly if it is making the wound sticky. 
Ice cream is taken orally. In liberal quantities.


----------



## DanKrager

KelvinGrove, a powerful shop vac equipped with Dust Deputy on top of a 55 gal drum will always have a home in my shop even though I have a 3 1/2 HP Jet cyclone. It's far more useful for the hand power tools and detail cleanup. The hand plane curlys give it a problem,even with a 2 1/2" hose, so I clean them up with a 4" x 35' collapsible hose on the big collector. Together they can make short work of ankle deep collections.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Have an appointment today, to someone other than a Doctor ( for a change)

Logan County Ohio is celebrating their 200th birthday this year…..and is looking for "First Families" fromback then…

Abner Newman moved down here sometime after 1800….as one of his sons was born in Logan County in 1812….

I can trace a direct link back to that young fellow…William Harrison Newman was my Great-great-Grandfather.

So I get to go brag a bit at the Museum, today.


----------



## Festus56

> KelvinGrove, a powerful shop vac equipped with Dust Deputy on top of a 55 gal drum will always have a home in my shop even though I have a 3 1/2 HP Jet cyclone. It s far more useful for the hand power tools and detail cleanup. The hand plane curlys give it a problem,even with a 2 1/2" hose, so I clean them up with a 4" x 35 collapsible hose on the big collector. Together they can make short work of ankle deep collections.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


That is the same as my set-up. I have several hoses on the DC that I can switch to different tools. Takes a few seconds to switch sometimes but usually not in the way. The shop-vac and dust deputy cyclone is on wheels so can move it easy to where I need it.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, application error? Giving me a double post?


----------



## Festus56

That is certainly worth bragging about Bandit. If I went back 3 generations I would be on the other side of the big pond.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

that's all I got…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Came across this while researching dust collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have pretty much decided that I am going to use my trusty shop vac and a dust deputy since I don t want to put a huge amount into a dust collection system and then have to trash a lot of it in a few years when we move.
> 
> Anyone care to comment on that plan
> 
> - KelvinGrove


This.


----------



## bandit571

Bench is now cleaned off….may try to make some shavings..when I get back home, today….


----------



## KelvinGrove

@Mike-in-STL That is about what I have in mind.

And isn't that a Thien collector?

And when I get my "retirement shop" I will install a larger dust collector….


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, any progress with the Russian Olive?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's all cut and dimensioned. Ready for assembly. I am NOT impressed. The grain is blah, it's brittle, and very light weight.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Sorry to hear that the Russian Olive is a let down Gene.

Tim - Not exactly a Thien. It's a really cheap cyclone and efficiency decreases as the bucket fills up due to the proximity of the "stuff" in the bucket to the outlet. But, it does help to keep the "stuff" out of the filter on the vacuum so cleaning intervals are reduced.

You can see the "stuff" swirling around when the vac is on and there is a pretty good wind storm inside because small pieced of wood and debris can be heard banging around.


----------



## mojapitt

In my shop I had the big dust collector for the tablesaw and bandsaw. Everything else was 2 large shop vacs I could move around.

Side note, Charles doesn't use a central vac system either. He has several vacuums around the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The city Works guy told Cindy they would take all 15 public Works employees out once a month to pick up rocks from the fields. Cindy wasn't impressed.

That's neat history bandit. Same here Mark. My ancestors landed here about 100 years ago in Nova Scotia.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's sadly inadequate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, that s sadly inadequate.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's kind of a bummer, the whole thing. We used to play soccer in the park and it was ok. They built these fields a few years ago just for soccer and we thought it would be great. They cheated out and didn't bring in good dirt and now we have rocky fields with bad grass. They would need to close the fields for 2 years, told to Cindy, to make improvements. That's prolly what should be done, but then we have to go back to the park and small, uneven fields that often flood.


----------



## diverlloyd

Small fields and floods are better then stitches for every kid. Seems they could just doze the top 6" off and add some
sand and sod or seed. Be ready in a year. Or go all out and use zoysia seed,plugs or sprigs. That stuff is nice and tough it also chokes out weeds so low maintenance.


----------



## mojapitt

I think it will come down to public relations and possible litigation that will cause them to fix it. My guess is that someone did "Value Engineering" to save money.

Maybe Cindy doesn't want to go as far as litigation, but pictures and an article in the local paper can go a long way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We won't sue, but someone may and that's what they need to worry about.
I definitely think they should take the time to do it right and have nice fields for the long run.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, maybe it could be a community project.

The local kids and parents could throw in and do quite a lot of the work; maybe a local excavation company could donate its services to excavate and re-grade the surface, and get a little free press; and a local sod company could donate the sod (or at least the hydro-seeding) for some free publicity as well.

And just maybe the local municipality would be shamed into paying any extra costs, with a little help from the local press, as Monte suggested.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Started throwing around ideas for a Ford C-cab today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Looks cool Marty. Will it be a log hauler?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's the motor that's gonna be a challenge to build…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No log hauler Monte, just groceries. I need to add another 6 inches to the roof…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is the big one on the bucket list before I put my feet in the dirt…..


----------



## bandit571

Got back home, have forms to fill out, entering into the "First Families/ Pioneers of Logan County, OH…might take a week to fill out…

There are now COLD ONES in the house….Guinness Draught Stouts…

Decide to try some saw dust making..









A bit of bandsaw work..










Drill a few holes….









Try to chisel the holes square…which is the reason those clamps are there…one "side" split off..cleaned it up, and glue and the clamps..









Squared the rest of the holes, until the clamps stopped me….Maybe tomorrow, this trouble with trivets will get done?

Just playing around, in the shop…


----------



## mojapitt

Nice motor Marty


----------



## KelvinGrove

@ Bill, who was it that said "nothing makes a man more attentive than the threat of a good law suit" ?

@ Marty, looks kind of like an upgraded Flintstone mobile.

Made a trip to big orange tonight. Materials for the dog ramp. Poor old guy is 12 years old and has arthritis so bad he can hardly get up the steps.










Do we look alike?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @ Marty, looks kind of like an upgraded Flintstone mobile.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Fred didn't have a 5 spd transmission that would run 45 mph…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Tim and pup. What's his name?


----------



## KelvinGrove

That would be Smokey Joe Martin. Named because of the color of his fur and named after this guy.

https://www.firehouse.com/home/news/10508916/smokey-joe-martin-the-greenwich-street-volcano


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

@Tim cute puppy  waiting on my hellion to decide it's bedtime. Looking at puzzle trays and wondering how hard it would be to build one…and then multiply that by 10 to get a rough estimate for how long it would take me to build it. something like this:


----------



## KelvinGrove

Another one where you can see his color.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> waiting on my hellion to decide it s bedtime.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


A little bourbon will take care of that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting. I didn't know that story.


----------



## Festus56

How about a coffee table Beka?


----------



## mudflap4869

Nice looking pup. On the other hand, that mountaineer. Oh well Lincoln county expat. It's a wonder he even has teeth left. Which one am I referring to?


----------



## rhybeka

@Mark I'd love it if we had the room. I'd also have to make it taller so I could sit at it. I don't do well sitting on the floor these days. 

Morning All!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> @Mark I d love it if we had the room. I d also have to make it taller so I could sit at it. I don t do well sitting on the floor these days.
> 
> Morning All!
> 
> - rhybeka


You know how you know when you are getting old? When the way you determine what day of the week it is by which box you need to open.










And a happy Thursday to all. At least, I took Thursday's pills this AM so I guess it's Thursday.


----------



## Gene01

> You know how you know when you are getting old? When the way you determine what day of the week it is by which box you need to open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a happy Thursday to all. At least, I took Thursday s pills this AM so I guess it s Thursday.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Exactly.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

On my way to buy some real wood for real projects.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Thunderstorms came through last night…


----------



## Gene01

Real woodworkers need real wood. Fake Woodworkers use robots and fake wood. I got no robots but, I have cut some MDF. Guess I'm a half a$$ed woodworker. Though, Phyl frequently says I'm a total a$$.


----------



## UncleBuck

puzzles make patience alert go off, nice way to store and work on them though, thats a darn nice lookin dog, great companion. got rid of some old firewood last night, more room for logs to mill. have a dusty day.


----------



## UncleBuck

for all you wallnuts out there , some of the newest out of the kiln most 5/4 to 8/4 7 to 9 feet long . thanks for lookin.


----------



## bandit571

Friend has this little plank of white Oak in his shop..


----------



## ssnvet

> - KelvinGrove


My Doc call these a "Geezer Box"... and insisted I get one so I wouldn't miss my UC meds :^(



> - UncleBuck


Purdy… me likey, likey :^)


----------



## mojapitt

It's official, I am not allowed to go wood shopping alone again.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunshine and 60° now. Could get to upper 60's later. We had t-storms last night with a good rain. Not warming up very fast so might have to turn the heat on so my finish will dry.

Nice slabs there guys. Wish I was closer to good wood like that.

Monte I can get in trouble taking Jamie with me. She can always find a pretty stick to come home with us.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi folks. Miss me?


----------



## mojapitt

Wife will be home Monday. Today's trip probably couldn't happen after that, unless she really likes what I make from it.


----------



## bandit571

Who was that guy???


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I haven't been able to sleep at night without you.

Of course I work nights and I am not supposed to be sleeping anyway.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

STUMPY??? Is that you???


----------



## mojapitt

I only bought 10 boards. The one for Charles musta been really expensive.


----------



## Festus56

Welcome home Stumpy !!


----------



## ssnvet

That can't be Stumpy Nubs… I heard he's a big TV star now :^p


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Hi folks. Miss me?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Yea! It's been like being in a bar with no bar tender…pour us a cold one and tell us where you have been!

And we need more peanuts.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Told you about the shelf/ riser thing I made, figured I ought to show it to y'all. It's nothing special, but it works.
3/8 ply with a bright orange laminate. Stuff stinks to cut but it's hard and will hold up.
I ripped a piece of 2×4 for the pine fascia and finished it off with a shot of Minwax English Chestnut stain.


----------



## bandit571

Went to the shop…the plan was to get the utility knife so I can replace a window screen….that WAS the plan..









What holes needed to be squared up, are now done…sanding has started. No sure who made this brace…just say "Made in USA" 









Had to clean it up a bit, until all the parts were working….been awhile…









That be a MINTY Craftsman 13/16 bit…..cuts like new. 
Made another mess on the floor..









There is a black "spot" in that pile…seems a Bumble Bee thought is was ok to use what little hair I have on me head, as a nest…..didn't go well for the BB…at least I didn't get stung.

Soooo….what finish does one put onto Trivets?


----------



## bandit571

Bad place to leave a credit card, where others can see it in a picture posted here….otherwise, shelf looks like it will do the job.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit- BLO??? Oh, and the card, it's an empty gift card, the contents were used for pew pew parts.


----------



## CFrye

Question for the peanut gallery: 
William has the Eddie memorial project completed, now what?
Option 1-William sends it to Arlin for the June gathering and then Arlin sends it to Eddie's family
Option 2-William sends/delivers it to Eddie's family.
Option 3-What think y'all?...


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Option 4 - We contact Elon Musk and he delivers it via one of his self landing rockets.


----------



## CFrye

OK, Mike, let us know what he says!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah, I'll call him on my break. He's on my speed dial. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bandit571

Option 2.


----------



## mojapitt

Option 2 is the logical answer


----------



## mojapitt

QS Sycamore, Curly Maple, Walnut, Cherry and Ambrosia Maple.


----------



## CFrye

> It s official, I am not allowed to go wood shopping alone again.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You weren't alone. You had Neil and plastic!


----------



## mojapitt

Neil wasn't with me. Just me and the owner. He didn't seem interested in talking me out of anything.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's a good owner. Feed the habit…. Looks like a nice pick.


----------



## CFrye

The other name for owner is ENABLER!


----------



## CFrye

or DEALER!


----------



## Festus56

Option #2 seems best.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to work on replacing a window's screen…trimmed the new stuff to size…









I didn't it was a small screen….trouble began ( uh-oh..) when I went to get the spline out of the bag..









Oh, I got it out, alright….used the wrong knife..









Sharp enough that not only did it trim the top of the bag of…









It also trimmed something iy wasn't supposed to…..









End of the finger is a tad shorter….8 regular bandaids…wasn't quite holding things together…..hence tha black tape…now sitting here with the finger pointing straight up. Won't be any stitches…..trimmed a flap off the end…even trimmed the fingernail a bit…

Just one of them days….what I get for being in a hurry…


----------



## ssnvet

> End of the finger is a tad shorter….8 regular bandaids…wasn t quite holding things together…..hence tha black tape…now sitting here with the finger pointing straight up. Won t be any stitches…..trimmed a flap off the end…even trimmed the fingernail a bit…
> 
> Just one of them days….what I get for being in a hurry…
> 
> - bandit571


No good deed goes unpunished :^(


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I too have suffered the wrath of the razor knife. Sometimes the black tape is the only thing that works. Does it have the heartbeat throb?


----------



## rhybeka

OW!

@Monte good find  I'm going to be shopping for hickory hopefully soon. from here: http://www.asawmill.com/kiln-dried-lumber.html because they have 8/4 hickory

@Candy Option 2.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like a decent place to shop Beka.


----------



## mudflap4869

Just a normal day in Ohio. Where most folks sign their work, Bandit leaves his DNA on all his projects. Is it that he cares that much, or is he just a cluts? Voting begins now.


----------



## ssnvet

let's not rule out the caring klutz… kinda like a big, hugable, grizzly bear with vertigo

:^o


----------



## mojapitt

Like this guy?


----------



## Cricket

Testing from Macbook. Feel free to ignore me.


----------



## bandit571

Keeping the damn finger pointing straight up…til it goes numb. thumm,thummm..thummm…

Just for spite, I got the screen replaced. fun doing the spline with one hand….

Having an ice cold Guinness Draught Stout….to take me mind off that finger….

Gone along too far, without DNA on a WOOD project…..


----------



## HerbC

> Like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey! I resemble that remark… (See my avatar)


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, although I am better than I used to be, very few projects left the shop without a little DNA.


----------



## bandit571

Took the empty trash can back down to the shop….got the air compressor running, and blew all the dust out of the furnace….and the pilot light…..shut off the gas to the furnace….done til next fall, anyway. Swept the floor….closed the shop. Screen is back in it's window….

This may take a few of them Stouts…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

OK nubbers, best cleaning solution to remove pitch and goo from a blade. Annnnnnndddddd…..GO


----------



## BillWhite

Mike, I'm a big fan of Simple Green or A & H Washing Soda. Quick, inexpensive, and bio friendly.


----------



## rhybeka

whew! just came in from working in the garden - already sweating enough Lily thinks I'm a popsicle. blech. Shed guy texted to tell me he's running behind so I have a few minutes to sit.

@Monte I've never been there but one of the guys I work with has and he loves it. it's about as far to the guy I normally go to, just in the opposite direction.


----------



## ssnvet

Just remember…. Bumbles bounce! Not so sure about Bandits :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike I would suggest simple green. You can even soak it and reuse the stuff for the next time.

Stumpy who?

Nice slabs. I like walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found an ad for free wood. Guy says he has 2 big tulip poplars and 3 Kentucky coffee trees he's taking down. I want both. Hopefully I will get both. It's not real close is the only problem. I'm surprised by the poplar, because they don't really grow around here. The coffee tree looks really nice. Mike, was it you who talked about coffee tree?


----------



## bandit571

No..I do not bounce…anymore….

Hand is hurting…big time….debating on walking the 6 blocks over to the ER….....at least it doesn't leak any more…


----------



## Gene01

Option 2. Most sensible.


----------



## Gene01

Mike, here's a response from Simple Green.

Thank you for contacting Simple Green and for your interest in our products.

*Simple Green All Purpose Cleaner should not be used to soak saw blades for any period of time. Any application other than spray and wipe is not recommended. *

The recommended product for cleaning saw blades is Simple Green Pro HD which has no effect even during long soak times. Simple Green Pro HD can be purchased at Home Depot.

I hope that this information helps. If you have further questions about this or other Simple Green products or uses, please feel free to contact me via reply email or directly. My contact information is provided below and my regular business hours are Mon thru Fri from 8 -5 Pacific Standard Time.

Thank you again for your inquiry.

Sincerely,

XXXXXXXXXXXX
Technical and Customer Liaison


----------



## DanKrager

I LOVE it. "...has no effect during long soak times." Yup, either another useless product or a useless writer.

Oven cleaner…spray on, wait few minutes, wipe off. Rinse.

DanK


----------



## ArlinEastman

> OK nubbers, best cleaning solution to remove pitch and goo from a blade. Annnnnnndddddd…..GO
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Simple Green, Oven cleaner, WD40, Acetone all will work


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That response is comic gold. Oven cleaner….interesting.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike I use simple green and a oil pan from the dollar tree store along with a plastic brush and a brass wire brush. All purchased at the dollar tree.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, ask William to post it as a project


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whatcha gonna do with them nice sticks Uncle Buck???


----------



## mojapitt

How was your day Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got some new software today, gonna try it out on the laser…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's pretty cool


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to an auction this evening, not much to brag about…..


----------



## mojapitt

How is your remodeling going?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, true to their word, the planer was delivered today. Unpacked, set up, saw dust made. This weekend the writing desk starts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

75 degrees in the house, told Debbie I was melting, she's not buying it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How is your remodeling going?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, just when I get one thing done, minds get changed and I gotta start all over…..


----------



## mojapitt

> How is your remodeling going?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Monte, just when I get one thing done, minds get changed and I gotta start all over…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So much fun having multiple supervisors


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, maybe build yourself a secret place at new property and don't invite the rest of them.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty needs a bunker.


----------



## Festus56

What software did you get Marty?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Marty needs a bunker.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Didn't you mean rubber padded room???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 75 degrees in the house, told Debbie I was melting, she s not buying it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 Me either, a/c doesn't even think about coming on until it hits 80.


----------



## bandit571

Back from the ER…..they said I did a good job….both with the cut. and the bandaid stuff…..of course, as soon as the wrappings came off….leaks started up…

I now have a "Purple" fingertip….2 tubes of that "super glue" they use….

Was a nice evening, so I walked the 5 blocks to the ER,,and then walked back home…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bandit..wow. Just wow.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Marty needs a bunker.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Didn t you mean rubber padded room???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I was thinking fire proof or at least fire retardant.

Bandit did they give you the finger helmet? Coworker nipped the tip of his off which was kind off funny as he was holding the tip saying "you see what this piece of sheet machine did to me, do you think they will put it back on". It was just some skin but they had him wear a finger helmet for about a month. You can imagine the harassment he received.


----------



## diverlloyd

Oh a side note finger tip pieces are not any good bait for mouse or rat traps.


----------



## bandit571

Nope….just the glue, said it was also the bandaid.

X-ray showed I missed the tip of the bone….it also showed a wire…...somehow, I have acquired a piece of wire in that same finger,,,,just one of those days….


----------



## Gene01

> Oh a side note finger tip pieces are not any good bait for mouse or rat traps.
> 
> - diverlloyd


But, you might sell them to this guy. He's running short.


----------



## mudflap4869

Temps in the 90s the last couple of days. AC or die. AC woke me up at 0430 when it kicked in. Now I sit here under a window unit and a fan. Global warming my azz, it is GLOBAL HOTTING around here. 
I went to the fridge last night for a cold tea, drat, nothing but a Bud Light and 2 millers. The millers might be there for another several months. the BOB came home from work and declared that after the beer there would be no pain meds tonight. Hereafter I'll know to hide the empty can.


----------



## mudflap4869

Temps in the 90s the last couple of days. AC or die. AC woke me up at 0430 when it kicked in. Now I sit here under a window unit and a fan. Global warming my azz, it is GLOBAL HOTTING around here. 
I went to the fridge last night for a cold tea, drat, nothing but a Bud Light and 2 millers. The millers might be there for another several months. the BOB came home from work and declared that after the beer there would be no pain meds tonight. Hereafter I'll know to hide the empty can.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene that is the foot fetishers dream drink. Kind of interesting they have back ups and a toe is only worth $2500.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. One more day of work.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> But, you might sell them to this guy. He s running short.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Dang Gene, not while I'm eating sausage biscuits…..


----------



## UncleBuck

for all you wallnuts out there , some of the newest out of the kiln most 5/4 to 8/4 7 to 9 feet long . thanks for lookin.





























> I found an ad for free wood. Guy says he has 2 big tulip poplars and 3 Kentucky coffee trees he's taking down. I want both. Hopefully I will get both. It's not real close is the only problem. I'm surprised by the poplar, because they don't really grow around here. The coffee tree looks really nice. Mike, was it you who talked about coffee tree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


i had mentioned i mill some for a customer and he has alot he was wanting to sell he gave me a couple pieces its nice stuff


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit glad you went over and got home ok. That glue stuff is neat 

Talked with the shed guy last night and found out they are actually also a pre-built kit type company called Alpine Structures. Built right here in Ohio. Here's a link to the model I'm getting. Light Gray roof, and I'm doing the siding. Considering having them substituting felt paper for a rubber membrane on the roof under the metal.


----------



## UncleBuck

> Whatcha gonna do with them nice sticks Uncle Buck???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


got them for sale right now i had 14 slabs did not want to bore you all so just put on 4 of them kiln was kind this time they are really straight last i checked they are 3%


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I just booked a flight to Long Island….
Mom ain't doing to well….

Man I hate arranging last minute travel….
I fly out at 5:15pm, from BTV (Burlington, VT) to DCA (Washington)
Then leave DCA at 10:00pm to LGA (Laguardia, NY) arriving at 11:22pm.

Guess I should pack my carry on….
Not much room in there….
for a trip of unknown duration!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I just booked a flight to Long Island….
Mom ain't doing to well….

Man I hate arranging last minute travel….
I fly out at 5:15pm, from BTV (Burlington, VT) to DCA (Washington)
Then leave DCA at 10:00pm to LGA (Laguardia, NY) arriving at 11:22pm.

Guess I should pack my carry on….
Not much room in there….
for a trip of unknown duration!!!


----------



## Gene01

Prayers for your mom, Randy. Be safe.


----------



## UncleBuck

got the call this morning my 86 y/o god mother passed away this morning, new it was close and i did get up to see her last night to say goodbye my mom will be glad to have such good company in heaven. only one of dads sisters left. have a great day nubbers


----------



## rhybeka

*hugs* Be safe, Randy. Wish I was going with you- have a friend in that neck of the woods. too bad it's not under better circumstances or I'd meet you there 

I must be a glutton for punishment. found a stone veneer I can afford…but it's actual stone install and not just a veneer or faux stone.









Sooo I'd get to install ~ 3' x 30' of it


----------



## ssnvet

> Considering having them substituting felt paper for a rubber membrane on the roof under the metal.
> - rhybeka


I'd stick with the membrane… it creates a seal around any fasteners that get leaky. Felt will not do that and you'll get a drip-drip.

To avoid ice dams turning into leaks they recommend the membrane (often called Bitchethane) for the first 3 ft. and then felt paper after that. But on our addition and recent re-roofing of the south side of the main house, I went with 100% Bitch coverage… from eve to ridge…. and IMO, the couple hundred bucks extra that cost me is WELL worth it.

I get that you're on a budget, but some corners are two important to cut, and there's a reason they recommend it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I just booked a flight to Long Island….
> Mom ain t doing to well….
> 
> Man I hate arranging last minute travel….
> I fly out at 5:15pm, from BTV (Burlington, VT) to DCA (Washington)
> Then leave DCA at 10:00pm to LGA (Laguardia, NY) arriving at 11:22pm.
> 
> Guess I should pack my carry on….
> Not much room in there….
> for a trip of unknown duration!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic





> I just booked a flight to Long Island….
> Mom ain t doing to well….
> 
> Man I hate arranging last minute travel….
> I fly out at 5:15pm, from BTV (Burlington, VT) to DCA (Washington)
> Then leave DCA at 10:00pm to LGA (Laguardia, NY) arriving at 11:22pm.
> 
> Guess I should pack my carry on….
> Not much room in there….
> for a trip of unknown duration!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Prayers for Mom, and best wishes on both flights… or all 4…..


----------



## rhybeka

I meant that in reverse, sorry Matt. They have me down for felt instead of the rubber and I don't feel great about that. If I supply the rubber membrane I would think they would be fine to apply that instead… I'll find out though.I won't be scheduling the install until minimum two weeks after my concrete install to give it cure time so I've got until at least the middle of July. I seriously wish my one contractor friend wasn't so busy he doesn't have time to put me on his schedule.


----------



## johnstoneb

Would there be a problem with heat from the metal roofing degrading the membrane faster than it would the felt?


----------



## UncleBuck

prayers Randy god speed


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I think you are your own worst saboteur. Get better soon.


----------



## ssnvet

> I meant that in reverse, sorry Matt. They have me down for felt instead of the rubber and I don t feel great about that.
> - rhybeka


This is the good stuff…


----------



## ssnvet

*Randy*.... grace and peace to you as you go to your mom's side.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> @Bandit glad you went over and got home ok. That glue stuff is neat
> 
> Talked with the shed guy last night and found out they are actually also a pre-built kit type company called Alpine Structures. Built right here in Ohio. Here s a link to the model I m getting. Light Gray roof, and I m doing the siding. Considering having them substituting felt paper for a rubber membrane on the roof under the metal.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

I hope you seen they use 1/2 cdx flooring. That is not enough to hold up your stuff. Even 3/4 is not enough unless it is doubled up. Shed looks nice tho. Also personally I would see about getting two windows on each side as well which allows a lot of natural light for you.


----------



## mudflap4869

Making a lot of sweat and noise, but not much progress. I just wish that I knew what I am trying to accomplish. 
Randy, May God be with your mother. 
2 hours until the BOB wakes up to go to work, so it's back to the sweat box for me. An Ice Tea break, sounds good right about now.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> *Randy*.... grace and peace to you as you go to your mom s side.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


What Matt said. I will be praying for you and the rest of the family


----------



## mojapitt

Prayers for your mother Randy. Tough times.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, think of the stone laying as part of your wellness plan.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…Mom has beenmoved into an Assisted Living place….My sister FINALLY called to tell me about it….yesterday..

Yard sales today…spent a whopping $1.25 for a bog of 5 tools. Finger sprung a small leak,,,,got that stoppered.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, "small leaks" can be cauterized on a burner on the stove. However, I suggest that others in the room cover their ears.


----------



## Mean_Dean

8:04 first mile this morning!!


----------



## rhybeka

> This is the good stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That's what I'll be using. I already used it under both of my garage window installs 



> Beka
> 
> I hope you seen they use 1/2 cdx flooring. That is not enough to hold up your stuff. Even 3/4 is not enough unless it is doubled up. Shed looks nice tho. Also personally I would see about getting two windows on each side as well which allows a lot of natural light for you.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Thanks Arlin! I'm not using their flooring as I'm having a 6" concrete pad poured for it to sit on.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, think of the stone laying as part of your wellness plan.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's the truth. The company that sells that stone is unfortunately not reputable. Good price for the stone though, but BBB reviews say the company isn't trustworthy.


----------



## ssnvet

3 hours and counting…


----------



## mojapitt

> 8:04 first mile this morning!!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Awesome Dean. Think of it this way, line up all of the members of the Stumpy thread for a race. I can only think of one member who may be able to challenge you for the title.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> 8:04 first mile this morning!!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Awesome Dean. Think of it this way, line up all of the members of the Stumpy thread for a race. I can only think of one member who may be able to challenge you for the title.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


See Monte, I told you all that training would pay off for you!


----------



## mudflap4869

How deep was that bog that you waded into for the tools? Yukyukyuk. Where the heck is skin neck titty anyway?
Danged old broad just put eye drops in and I can't see anything. Nose 2 inches from the screen and it is still blurry.
I can take a hint, she wants me to buy her lunch before she goes to work.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I would be tired just thinking about running that far. My thought is Bill. However, I don't think he's conditioned currently for a mile run. Gotta be practiced to compete.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> *hugs* Be safe, Randy. Wish I was going with you- have a friend in that neck of the woods. too bad it s not under better circumstances or I d meet you there
> 
> I must be a glutton for punishment. found a stone veneer I can afford…but it s actual stone install and not just a veneer or faux stone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo I d get to install ~ 3 x 30 of it
> 
> - rhybeka


What company is this made by?


----------



## CFrye

Condolences, Terry. Prayers for the family. My mom is the same age.
Randy, safe travels and prayers for a turnaround for your mom.
Purdy slabs y'all been posting.



> - firefighterontheside


Bill, Are you going to mill this piece (if you get it)? It looks like it's cut just below a crotch? I'm seeing a couple of bowl blanks…for someone with a bigger lathe than I.
Congrats on the time, Dean!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sitting in the airport bored, waiting to board….
45 minutes until boarding….
1hr - 15min until takeoff….
Hope my window seat doesn't blow out!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Randy we all are thinking of you and your mother as all said. Safe journey, prayers and wishes for you and yours.

Dean I would challenge your good time but it would involve maybe 20 short bursts with several hours in between each to rest up. Just count the time I am moving is all.

Busy day here with cool non sunny wet weather outside.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Condolences, Terry. Prayers for the family. My mom is the same age.
> Randy, safe travels and prayers for a turnaround for your mom.
> Purdy slabs y all been posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Bill, Are you going to mill this piece (if you get it)? It looks like it s cut just below a crotch? I m seeing a couple of bowl blanks…for someone with a bigger lathe than I.
> Congrats on the time, Dean!!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

I seen the same thing where about 12" to 14" of good crotch wood missing but still some great bowls.

You can look forward to using my PM3520b when you come to use. I hope to do some teaching and sharpening and tool use.


----------



## bandit571

What a $1.25 gets at a Garage Sale..








Still cleaning these up….









This however, will take a while longer….


----------



## mojapitt

> Good Afternoon All,
> 
> Randy we all are thinking of you and your mother as all said. Safe journey, prayers and wishes for you and yours.
> 
> Dean I would challenge your good time but it would involve maybe 20 short bursts with several hours in between each to rest up. Just count the time I am moving is all.
> 
> Busy day here with cool non sunny wet weather outside.
> 
> - Festus56


Festus, I think that's a perfect description of how most of would be.

Randy, I can only hope that everything comes out well for your mother.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-Ouch! If you keep this up, your Boss is going to make you switch to Fisher Price tools. Heal quickly.

Uncle Buck-Sorry for your loss.

Randy-Hoping and praying for the best possible outcome for your Mom.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Dean I would challenge your good time but it would involve maybe 20 short bursts with several hours in between each to rest up. Just count the time I am moving is all.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Festus56


Actually, that's called Interval Training.

Of course, the best way to do it, is to sprint a section, take the rest of the day off and enjoy a fine Kentucky bourbon, and repeat over the next several days until you've completed your mile.


----------



## mojapitt

> ...
> 
> Dean I would challenge your good time but it would involve maybe 20 short bursts with several hours in between each to rest up. Just count the time I am moving is all.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Actually, that s called Interval Training.
> 
> Of course, the best way to do it, is to sprint a section, take the rest of the day off and enjoy a fine Kentucky bourbon, and repeat over the next several days until you ve completed your mile.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Now you're talking


----------



## DIYaholic

Sitting in Washington D.C. Reagan Int'l Airport….
waiting for my 10:00pm flight….
Might, just maybe have to cozy up to the bar for drinks, err dinner, yeah that's it dinner!!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Tim once I started digging for the stone by name "New River" it seems it can be found sold by other companies. I found it over at Stone Creek Veneer and pavers. Their picture doesn't look like the original sellers picture - much more red in their stone than the original.










versus the original










to get a quote from Stone Creek I have to email them my dimensions. I'm betting it's much more than 2.50 a sq foot like the original wholesaler. I really liked the greens in the original that the other stone doesn't seem to have. /shrug/ if it's not in the budget it's not in the budget.

@Randy have some of that for me. I'm undecided. It might mean Capn' Crunch for dinner


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you must have got a loan to travel if you are drinking in an airport bar.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean are you talking a mile sprint distance with you feet or a mile sprint distance from glass to mouth. Glass to mouth is a lot of 8oz curls or after a couple of those bottle curls.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, you must have got a loan to travel if you are drinking in an airport bar.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No loan….
J u s t v e r y s l o w l y d r i n k i n g, e r r s u r f i n g t h e i n t r w e b s! ! !


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang.

Randy, sorry to hear about your mom. I was thinking of your mom a while back, because you hadn't mentioned going to visit lately.

Terry, sorry about your godmother passing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I did notice that the crotch in that piece. I'm not sure what I'm getting. I just hope I get enough to make the 90 minute trip worth it. I'm hoping to have a helper named Mike.


----------



## Festus56

> ...
> 
> Dean I would challenge your good time but it would involve maybe 20 short bursts with several hours in between each to rest up. Just count the time I am moving is all.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Actually, that s called Interval Training.
> 
> Of course, the best way to do it, is to sprint a section, take the rest of the day off and enjoy a fine Kentucky bourbon, and repeat over the next several days until you ve completed your mile.
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Now you re talking
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That works for Me too !! Maybe 10 yrs. ago I could have done a mile without stopping but have got lazy the last few years.


----------



## Gene01

I'm good with the jigger curls. To stretch myself, I add a few ice cubes.


----------



## KelvinGrove

More saw dust made on the doggy ramp. Assuming no rain, it should finish tomorrow.

@rhybeka. Thanks for the information. The one thing I didn't like about what I used was the price.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here have an ice cold Guinness….

Did a wee bit more digging around in the shop…about 1/2 a trash barrel full…..found a few items worth keeping….









Had to go out and buy a new 9volt battery for it….but it now works…









Anybody need a book to read? Let me know…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Kelvin i helped a friend build a ramp for his british bull dog after she tore a tendon. He finished it with rolled on truck bed liner to give her some grip using the ramp and not something abrasive like tread tape. I thought it was a good idea when he came up with it. Just a thought for you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Flight departure changed from 10:00pm to 10:45pm….


----------



## DIYaholic

Leaving on a jet plane….


----------



## diverlloyd

do i smell spam before bed it sure looks like it must be friends with ted.

have a good flight randy


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe they are serving spam on Randy's flight?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sitting here have an ice cold Guinness….
> 
> Did a wee bit more digging around in the shop…about 1/2 a trash barrel full…..found a few items worth keeping….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to go out and buy a new 9volt battery for it….but it now works…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody need a book to read? Let me know…..
> 
> - bandit571


I wouldn't mind reading up on that.


----------



## diverlloyd

That's a first class flight


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….it's spam.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Spam on a plane. Sounds like a bad movie.

Take care of your Mom Randy.

Coffee Tree is neat stuff to work with. If I can help, I'm in.

Field Trip chaperone today. The kiddos went to the Missouri Botanical Garden. LOTS of big OLD trees on that property, is it bad I was dreaming of the boards they could make?


----------



## DIYaholic

Just landed….
No spam, just mini pretzels….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

God bless, Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Now in traffic….
On the world's largest parking lot….
I-495 the LIE (Long Island Expressway)...
More hurry up and wait!!!


----------



## mojapitt

The only way those plans benefit you is by you getting paid to dump them on someone else.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning!

ended up talking on the phone to family most of the evening

@Tim it's pretty disheartening to see the materials at $8/sq foot and still have to buy the materials and tools to put up a scratch coat and then install the actual stone…. or pay a mason. I'm resigning to just doing the hardie lap plank siding. it'll be nice to have some color in the yard. 

working on my electrical layout and plans for a puzzle holder


----------



## rhybeka

> Now in traffic….
> On the world s largest parking lot….
> I-495 the LIE (Long Island Expressway)...
> More hurry up and wait!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


BTDT on a Friday night! hope you made it safe Randy!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Kelvin i helped a friend build a ramp for his british bull dog after she tore a tendon. He finished it with rolled on truck bed liner to give her some grip using the ramp and not something abrasive like tread tape. I thought it was a good idea when he came up with it. Just a thought for you.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Indeed! We have been thinking about adding sand to the paint. He has no trouble on the gravel driveway so it should be okay but not sure if its enough traction.

Yep, looks like spam. But at least it's not Mike from east crapastan trying to sell Viagra.


----------



## mojapitt

I admit that it was the first spammer that followed up with another comment. But it's still spam.

Supposed to be in the 90s today. Lawn needs mowed. Conflict in my future.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers and Nubbettes,

Dump run is over due… then I'll clean up the grill and install the new parts I ordered on line. Guess what's for dinner?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...then I ll clean up the grill and install the new parts I ordered on line. Guess what s for dinner?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Grilled spam???


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well what a start to the day. Like Matt, today was dump run day. Unlike Matt, I couldn't get there without an injury.

Breaking down the box the planer came in. I was sliding my hand along the flap to break the tape when I came to one of those huge staples they use. I jammed about 3/4 of an inch of it under the skin if the web between my thumb and forefinger.

I thought, in this order,...

-First, "That hurts like sin."

2 - "I need to take a picture of this to show the Nubbers."

And,

C - "To heck with the Nubbers, I gotta get that thing out of there!"

And for what it's worth, if you are the second person at Urgent Care on a Saturday morning, you can get a tetanus shot and be out the door in 42 minutes.


----------



## mojapitt

Urgent Care places are good.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure how well spam would hold up on the grill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...one of those huge staples they use. I jammed about 3/4 of an inch of it under the skin
> - KelvinGrove


I think I just peed my pants…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I think I just peed my pants…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Let's go with pictures not necessary


----------



## mojapitt

It's amazing how quickly you can get brain block on a simple project. Simple shoe bench for the wife. My mind keeps wanting to over design what is needed.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..

Trying to type without using a certain index finger…...

Haven't been informed of today's schedule…..yet.


----------



## Gene01

Tim…OUCH! 
Marty…change your pants.
Spam in scrambled eggs is good. Definitely not a dish for the grill, though.
I've heard that guys who eat Spam also shop at HF. I'm guilty of both. Can't get Phyl to participate in either endeavor.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another rainy day here. No lawnmowing or dump run today for me.

I could fel that hurt from here Tim. It will probably remind you from time to time what happened.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Yay, spam!

Hands off, guys-I'm having it for breakfast!


----------



## Mean_Dean

This article in today's news here.

Firefighters broke law by entering burning house to save man.


----------



## mojapitt

So it's illegal to try to save someone's life?


----------



## mojapitt

I am sitting in his shop right now. It's more organized than you seem to give credit.

Legend, yes to a degree. But understand that he's a very real person, not just a video star. Will help anyone with anything.


----------



## mudflap4869

We always knew that Phyl was smarter than Gene, now he brags about it. 
m r staples can make you say "SHUCKY DARN!" 
I don't even look at the spam at wally-world, so why would I want it on my puter? 
Charles is a great friend to have. He has a heart of gold. His shop is also well organised, as is proven by the quality of his work. Don't criticize what you haven't experienced.


----------



## mojapitt

King tell us about yourself.


----------



## mojapitt

I gave up on employees, too much babysitting.


----------



## ArlinEastman

You know I am so thankful for having friends like you guys and gals here. So much common sense and reaching out to others and helping all. I am thankful for being part of this.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, Happy Birthday to Andy Anderson (gfadvm).


----------



## mojapitt

King, it's the same everywhere. No passion or vision in many people. Easy to blame the young generation, but it's far worse than that.


----------



## mojapitt

Jamaica? You need to hold a Stumpy reunion.


----------



## mojapitt

Life can be very difficult. Some times you have to keep your head up against the odds.


----------



## Gene01

Phyl only became smarter than me when she learned to read. That was about 65 years ago.


----------



## mudflap4869

I need higher boots. Doc and wife wont allow me to even climb a step stool.


----------



## Festus56

> Phyl only became smarter than me when she learned to read. That was about 65 years ago.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Almost sounds like she is reading over your shoulder as you type Gene! LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

Kelvin you are either a great person or censored what you thought about the staple. I always take wound pictures. Except the puncture wound a couple days ago my hands were covered in blood and was busy checking my head for wounds. I was taking my led bulbs to the garage and broke my glass light cover in the back room. It rained down glass on my head and had a piece go about a 1 1/2" into my bicep and left a inchish cut. Can't find my suture kit or steristrips so I had to wait for the wifey to get me some super glue. My first thought was look what this just did to me with a lot of explictives. The worst part is I just found the glass cover I liked.


----------



## KelvinGrove

@Lloyd, there were a few less than polite words but this is supposed to be a family friendly forum so I left them out.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sounds like Candy is gonna have to set up a triage unit for you guys…........!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, did you owe your pants laughing at Tim's misfortune? That's not nice.


----------



## diverlloyd

Ahh I see kelvin glad to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The NFPA code says that there should be 2 people outside for every 2 people inside for safety. We will break that rule every time if it's to save a life. Some places enact laws based on the NFPA. It's dumb. What do you think the publicity will be when 2 firefighters stand outside while a baby dies, because there weren't 4 guys there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I spent 5 hours this morning cutting lots of ash and some walnut, oak and maple. A very happy customer left with a dump trailer full of lumber. Of course we hit one nail right after we had changed the blade. Argh. We used 4 blades and I have 3 more sharp ones to get me thru about 2 weeks. Luckily I'm too busy this week to cut anything.


----------



## mojapitt

I enjoyed sawing for others Bill, but sad when all the wood left with them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I would have loved to keep all that ash.


----------



## mojapitt

Spalted Ash is very cool


----------



## Mean_Dean

> The NFPA code says that there should be 2 people outside for every 2 people inside for safety. We will break that rule every time if it's to save a life. Some places enact laws based on the NFPA. It's dumb. What do you think the publicity will be when 2 firefighters stand outside while a baby dies, because there weren't 4 guys there?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, this is my point exactly.

I'm hoping that those Camas firefighters don't get prosecuted for breaking the law, and they probably won't. I doubt any jury would convict them anyway.


----------



## mudflap4869

Firefighters go in harms way every day. They could show 20 year military veterans just what true courage is. How often were those combat soldiers actually under fire? 23 years in uniform, and I NEVER had that kind of courage.


----------



## CFrye

If you hear me say "Ow!"I have probably hit my knee on the desk or some other minor injury. If, on the other hand, you hear a quick intake of breath followed by silence…*THAT* hurt. Case in point. Jammed ring finger on left hand at work on Thursday. Still can't get my wedding band back on (that was immediately removed once breathing recomenced).


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would hope that the law in OR is meant to force fire departments to hire enough firefighters to be safe, but laws can't make general revenue increase. If my FD followed NFPA to the letter, we would have half the firefighters that we currently have, one third of the trucks that we currently have and we would let buildings burn down and people die, just to be "safe".


----------



## Gene01

Never wear a ring at work…or play. 
This could be you.
My shop rules If you're operating any tool: No alcohol, no long hair, no long sleeves, and, NO JEWELRY.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch.


----------



## CFrye

Pretty gruesome, Gene. My ring was not the cause of my injury, it could have compounded the problem if I hadn't gotten it off before the swelling, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Regardless of the words I actually say, the ones that pass through my mind are significantly worse.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Watched Tom McLaughlin's Rough Cut season opener. My capsule review:

He's no Tommy Mac….... Not much of a personality-kinda boring, actually.

He built a simple, Shaker table out of cherry, with pegged mortise and tenon joints, and tapered legs, so a very simple project.

Attached the top with his own version of pocket screws (he hand-carved out the pockets), but didn't allow for wood movement.

Don't come cry'n to momma when that table top explodes in the middle of the night….......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sometimes, stuff just happens. We had a guy cutting his grass yesterday and a big limb fell out of the tree he was under. He will likely be paralyzed from the neck down and it opened his scalp from one side to the other.


----------



## mojapitt

They shouldn't have tried to remake it as Tommy Mac. Besides the law suit over the name, it's doomed to fail unless the new guy is unusually awesome. Like changing the lead singer in a band. Doesn't work.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Sometimes, stuff just happens. We had a guy cutting his grass yesterday and a big limb fell out of the tree he was under. He will likely be paralyzed from the neck down and it opened his scalp from one side to the other.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


.
Now that is an accident. Getting struck by lighting is somewhat less "accident" (do ya have enough sense to get in out of a storm?) Jamming a staple in your hand should be called a "stoopid"

Anyway,
.
A busy day at Kelvin Grove. With the help of the Farm Wife and son #2 we, got the dump run done, made a trip to urgent care, made a trip to big orange to learn about wall patches, finished the dog ramp, cut 4 acres of grass, and cut a bunch of cherry to rough size for the desk project.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> They shouldn t have tried to remake it as Tommy Mac. Besides the law suit over the name, it s doomed to fail unless the new guy is unusually awesome. Like changing the lead singer in a band. Doesn t work.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I didn't hear about a lawsuit, Monte.

Any word from Charles on how Tommy is doing? Will he have a new show coming out?

(The new guy definitely isn't unusually awesome…..)


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, getting stuck with the staple is more of an accident. Stupid involves a "hold my beer" moment.


----------



## mojapitt

Getting struck by lightning can definitely be a case of stupidity. However, it can be a wrong place at the wrong time. Had a couple back home went to hilltop in the center of town during a storm to watch the lightning. Yup, standing next to a flagpole. Got them both.


----------



## bandit571

I only found one item in the "Russel-Tucky Village Yard Sales" worth buying today…Made by Fabreware…makes a mean grilled cheese sammich, or anything else you want to grill, or griddle…$2….meh….town is too close to the Amish in the area…..they can ride their bicycles into town….

Giving the new griddle a test run….to see IF it is worth the $2…may use it for BACON later…doing grilled Burritos now….


----------



## mojapitt

I can't ride a bicycle either


----------



## bandit571

Changing lead singers…..Bon Scott…to…Brain Johnson..to..Axl Rose?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Stupid involves a "hold my beer" moment.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There are accidents, there is stupid, and then there is a special kind of stupid….....

Years ago, a couple of friends and I were out in the woods target shooting.

One of the guys thought that drinking beer while shooting was a good idea. So after a few beers, he has a hang-fire. Now, he's shooting a Colt Python, with an 8" barrel. If he hits somebody with this thing, even Candy and Bill aren't going to be able to put the guy back together.

The proper procedure for a hang-fire is to keep the muzzle pointed downrange for 30 seconds, in case the firearm discharges.

So this guy is waving the Python all over the place, and we're yelling at him to keep the thing pointed downrange. After about 15-20 seconds, the thing goes off and misses his foot by an inch….....

Never went shooting with that guy again.


----------



## bandit571

Saw a fellow at Camp Perry, Ohio…trying to do a "John Wayne" with his M1911 .45ACP…...one handed grip, looking right down the (useless ) sights…..and winds up with a nice dent in his forehead from the front sight blade…...

The Boss bought a portable a/c unit at a sale yesterday ( $75 ) Soleus/air…..120v, with a remote. Can also dehumdify a house….so now it is hooked up and ready to go.

IF anyone wants, I can bring that Jigs book along to Arlin's place….or pass it around as need be?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The emergency personnel made several attempts to cut my wedding ring off after my moment of fame… er, um, flame. One of the medics came in and compressed my finger and slid my ring right off my finger. I haven't wore it since, been thinking about one of those rubber rings…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, been thinkin' about a trip to Branson this next week, Mom is wanting me to go over with her. Too bad she doesn't have a truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not much accomplished today, just a bit of glue up on the golf cart. Not much more tomorrow, hafta do some Mom day stuff…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have one, but haven't worn it since I stopped being on the firetruck. Problem is I can never rememebr to change back and forth between my gold ring and the silicone one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to go to Branson, but we have soccer tourneys every weekend this month.


----------



## rhybeka

I went to celebrate mom's day a bit early and look at what I come back to… talks of injury and spam! /flop/


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, Wood butcher said he was interested in your jig book.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, just leave the key in the WoodMizer and I'll take her for a spin…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

No worries, I leave it in all the time. Let me know if you go. Maybe I'll see you driving by if I look out my window.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Yeah, I would have loved to keep all that ash.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

I have about a 4' x 8' diameter Elm cut down and it sure would make some really nice table tops or a lot of nice bowls or ?


----------



## diverlloyd

I bought the wife Qalo rings when she started crossfit. They are silicon and she loves them. Lots of styles,color and personalization. She likes the one that glows in the dark after being in the sunlight. I may have gave her the green lanterns quote when recharging the ring but I'm a bit geeky. The customer service was top notch and each ring comes in a tiny bag/ carrying case with a clip for key chains or back packs. The first order was sent dhl and lost. Called and talked to customer service lady she overnighted a new full order via usps. She said no problem at all and if the others ever show up don't worry about sending them back. Sure enough 4 1/2 months later dhl arrived. Pretty fast 3 day shipping from dhl. I always thought usps was snail mail dhl must want that nickname real real bad. So she has two sets and received one in time for her Christmas. So I would highly recommend Qalo rings she has had zero issue with her rings and I believe it has saved her finger from being degloved at least once while crossfitting. They have male and female styles. Sorry I don't mean to sound like a salesman but I have never worn my wedding ring after seeing a couple deglovings and a ring ground out welding and leave a third degree burn along with a 150 amp ac shock. So anything to not see that happen to anyone again would be nice. You never know when it could happen either former land lord slipped on the second step of a ladder and his ring got stuck and degloved up to the cudical.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be nice to mill Arlin. Any mills around you?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Saw a fellow at Camp Perry, Ohio…trying to do a "John Wayne" with his M1911 .45ACP…...one handed grip, looking right down the (useless ) sights…..and winds up with a nice dent in his forehead from the front sight blade…...
> 
> The Boss bought a portable a/c unit at a sale yesterday ( $75 ) Soleus/air…..120v, with a remote. Can also dehumdify a house….so now it is hooked up and ready to go.
> 
> IF anyone wants, I can bring that Jigs book along to Arlin s place….or pass it around as need be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


*Bandit*

I would love to look at it for sure. I know I could make jigs for things I do a lot but never think about it nor how one should really be done or material used.

*Andy*

Happy Birthday Buddy.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

I need to look into the silicone rings. Mine is Tungsten and quit wearing it after I had to help cut one off in ED for a patient. Not easy.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all,

Front porch,

58 degrees,

Hot coffee,

Bathrobe,

Watching the long shadows get shorter.

A great morning.


----------



## rhybeka

I loved my Qalo ring until Lily ate it (I think). I have that jg book as well - it is quite handy 

Think I've got my puzzle holder laid out. just have to figure out what I'm making it out of.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. At Liam's game…..of course he's not playing. Won the first game 8-0.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Mother's Day to all mothers, living or dead. You gave us life itself, and some lovely people with whom to share it.

Here is a (darned sideways) picture of Don and Nannette eating Donnettes on Mother's Day:


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

Yes it is 35 miles away and will ask him if he will mill it for me. He is an old farmer who now leases his acres out and mills wood for more $$. He has 3 barns filled to the rafters full of wood and sells walnut for $2 to $3 bf and many other woods as well. I take 4 other guys there all the time and he never runs out.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Tommy Mac is doing ok, and working on some new stuff , however he has filed suit against, PBS and Fine woodworking . Rightly so.
It seems they decided to use his name,, his brand and to elude that he was doing the show , there is a lot more on Face Book he has posted. 
It will be interesting to see how this plays out. Public support for Tommy has been over the top. I wish him well

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2018/04/27/wgbh-sued-woodworking-show-host-tommy-mac/N72LnhoElILTKPC9vxvMFO/story.html


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy…


----------



## diverlloyd

Counting down the time I won some wood porn last night at auction and need to pick it up at 1 o clock.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Charles, for the update on Tommy Mac!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Charles, for the update on Tommy Mac!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Finally started on the desk project. So far it looks like a pile of short boards which have been jointed and planed…as opposed to a pile of long, rough boards.

Progress is progress.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm just jealous you have jointer and planer. One of these days….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

The whole situation with Tommy Mac is just crappy!! Profit first and only is of course the corporate motto. I read some comments about it and was surprised at how many comment on his laugh or demeanor. Unbelievable I thought.

Few days later in chatting with a group of guys from a local church Stumpy's site came up, and of course lots of comments on his humor being a distraction, demeanor, simple or overcomplex projects etc etc. What I found fascinating is that I know several that made the comments. Not a single one of them has a shop, or does any woodworking projects. Armchair carpenters the whole lot of them. When they need cabinets made, you know it, go to the box order and wait for the install guys to show up.

When they came to me and asked my opinion I spoke my mind. If you are so knowledgeable and skilled I suggested you make videos and draw plans, write books and articles, do tours and show us mere mortals how it is supposed to be done.

Needless to say I was not popular after that comment! But frankly I don't care. While I have never met Stumpy in person I have watched alot of videos and used the ideas or methods presented to further improve my own skills. By no means am I some expert and I certainly have no desire to make videos and have you people see how I go about puttering in my shop each night. But, I do make stuff me or the wife want and it is square and doesn't fall apart. A see that as a win. Meanwhile the armchair choir is sitting watching TV and wouldn't know the difference between screwdriver and a handplane.

But hey what do I know? Anybody know if Stumpy has shirts with a logo or something? May wear that next time just to have some fun.

ROFL


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It would seem sometimes the most judgmental people are those who claim not to be…

I think Stumpy was working on a new two tone hat. I'll have to take a look on the website to see what's out there. I wouldn't mind having a StumpyNubs shop hat in my shop either.


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy Stuff!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

HAHAHAHA, nice plug!


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy,
Mom is home, hospice care has been arranged, we are keeping her as comfortable as possible.
Just a matter of time.
All of her offspring, grandkids and friends are here….
The whole fam damily is here….
Eating, drinking and reminiscing….
That and the Mets are on TV….


----------



## mojapitt

I can only say a prayer for you and the family Randy. wish you the best.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Take care of your Mom Randy. I'm dealing with a similar situation. My 95 year old Grandfather passed this afternoon.

Life is short and precious. We build relationships and hope to keep them forever. However, at some time we will be called home to reunite with those who have left before us. Be excellent to one another here on Earth, and I will see you when I return home.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Life is short and precious. We build relationships and hope to keep them forever. However, at some time we will be called home to reunite with those who have left before us. Be excellent to one another here on Earth, and I will see you when I return home.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Well said, Mike.


----------



## mojapitt

Had a decent shop day. Cut lots of dovetails on a few practice boxes. Still love making sawdust.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I m just jealous you have jointer and planer. One of these days….
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I didn't either until this week. I have literally been saving my dimes. A 2 liter bottle of dimes is $500. Between checking Craigslist twice a day and watching for a sale on Amazon, it took me nearly a year to save what I spent. And had I not gotten the deal on the jointer it would have been Christmas before I got it.



> Howdy,
> Mom is home, hospice care has been arranged, we are keeping her as comfortable as possible.
> Just a matter of time.
> All of her offspring, grandkids and friends are here….
> The whole fam damily is here….
> Eating, drinking and reminiscing….
> That and the Mets are on TV….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Having that opportunity to visit before one dies as opposed to after is priceless.

Safe travels for all of your family.


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## mojapitt

Grizzly on my base. My first impression is so-so.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It looks more impressive from the side profile. But the base looks great!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Tommy Mac is doing ok, and working on some new stuff , however he has filed suit against, PBS and Fine woodworking . Rightly so.
> It seems they decided to use his name,, his brand and to elude that he was doing the show , there is a lot more on Face Book he has posted.
> It will be interesting to see how this plays out. Public support for Tommy has been over the top. I wish him well
> 
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2018/04/27/wgbh-sued-woodworking-show-host-tommy-mac/N72LnhoElILTKPC9vxvMFO/story.html
> 
> - CharlesNeil


I sure would like to meet You and Tommy sometime. 



> I m just jealous you have jointer and planer. One of these days….
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Mike

You can come and use mine anytime it is only 6.5 hours away so not to bad. My daughter who lives in Florence makes the trip several times a year with her family and due in 13 days.
Matter of fact if you are coming in June you can use it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks for the invite Arlin!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I won't be picking up trees this Friday. If it's on a Friday it will be next.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, Give Mom a kiss for me, and lots of prayers for all buddy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm bettin' that bear died of starvation… Base looks good…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Stumpy Stuff!
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks!!! I liked the one that says with a shirt this cool who needs pants… LOL


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

As everyone has said hang in there and glad you could get there with the family. We're all thinking of you.

Sorry for your loss Mike. Grandparents are special too. I only knew one of mine.

Base looks good Monte but the bear is different for sure.


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy picked Irises from the yard and took them to her mom. That made both happy. Two good women together is nice sometimes even if one is 86 going on 3. Selective hearing, selective memory and stubborn as a mule. It is always her way or not at all. Wait 5 minutes and remind her that *SHE* wanted to do it. It works about half the time. The other half we just wait to see if she forgets. Aint old folks just lovable?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry bout your grandpa Mike.


----------



## johnstoneb

I was thinking that grizzly looked a little skinny.


----------



## Festus56

> I was thinking that grizzly looked a little skinny.
> 
> - johnstoneb


That is what I was thinking Bruce. The head and body do not really match.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks for the update Bill. Everything is up in the air now that funeral arrangement are being made. There isn't much to report on yet. Mixed families, my grandfather remarried to my step grandmother before I was born so all the juggling of people has to happen to get everyone in to town. So it's going to be a circus.

I'm just glad that I'm far enough removed from the circus to not be directly involved.


----------



## mojapitt

Wife arrives home today. Cleaning house now in progress.

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. More shop time this afternoon, if I am lucky.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Have to work for Cindy today as her receptionist.


----------



## mojapitt

You're a man of many talents Bill


----------



## mojapitt

House is as clean as I will get it. She will do it again over next couple days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You re a man of many talents Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would be doing this job whether I had any talent for it or not.


----------



## UncleBuck

> Well what a start to the day. Like Matt, today was dump run day. Unlike Matt, I couldn t get there without an injury.
> 
> Breaking down the box the planer came in. I was sliding my hand along the flap to break the tape when I came to one of those huge staples they use. I jammed about 3/4 of an inch of it under the skin if the web between my thumb and forefinger.
> 
> I thought, in this order,...
> 
> -First, "That hurts like sin."
> 
> 2 - "I need to take a picture of this to show the Nubbers."
> 
> And,
> 
> C - "To heck with the Nubbers, I gotta get that thing out of there!"
> 
> And for what it s worth, if you are the second person at Urgent Care on a Saturday morning, you can get a tetanus shot and be out the door in 42 minutes.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


thanks for thinking of us for a pic. those are nasty i think they hide in wait for the finger to get close.


----------



## UncleBuck

mike sorry for your loss
thank you for the kind words about my god mother
had to rush a young woman to the hospital last evening possible stroke, helicopter ride for her to des moines hope all is well lights and sirens , haz mat spill on major highway Saturday, truck dribbled herbicide for 8 miles got stopped in our town, no haz mat showed up just an emergency management guy, truck company had to clean it up. herbicide 
have a good Monday all


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya,.....It is Monday….about says it all.

Starting to "peel" on the end of that finger….not sure whether to tape it down, or let it come off…

Last day of "When I'm 64..", tomorrow is a "brand new era"......I hope.


----------



## Gene01

Well, HAPPY Birthday, Steve.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Watched Tom McLaughlin s Rough Cut season opener. My capsule review:
> 
> He s no Tommy Mac….... Not much of a personality-kinda boring, actually.
> 
> He built a simple, Shaker table out of cherry, with pegged mortise and tenon joints, and tapered legs, so a very simple project.
> 
> Attached the top with his own version of pocket screws (he hand-carved out the pockets), but didn t allow for wood movement.
> 
> Don t come cry n to momma when that table top explodes in the middle of the night….......
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Not trying to be a know-it-all or anything, but I thought you may find it interesting to know that the Shakers themselves did occasionally use pocket screws, including to attach table tops. Existing examples from the 1840's are in the Hancock Shaker village. By boring the hole in the pocket side larger than the shaft of the screw, the shaft can flex as the wood moves.

As for Tommy Mac, I feel bad for him. He should have trademarked his YouTube show name ("Rough Cut") and his nickname ("Tommy Mac") before entering into that contract with PBS. Now, he'll have to spend a bundle in court to win the right to use his own intellectual property again. If I had to predict an outcome, I think they will settle it by letting him have the rights to "Tommy Mac" and giving him a cash settlement, in exchange for PBS retaining the "Rough Cut" name, and the show will go on. Frankly, the "Tommy Mac" trademark is more valuable than the "Rough Cut" one, in my opinion. I've used lots of "show names," including "Blue Collar Woodworking" and "Old-Timey Woodworking". But the most valuable trademark to me, by far is "Stumpy Nubs." I wouldn't give that up, and Tommy should have a right to his name too.


----------



## mojapitt

At Dulles airport waiting for wife. They need a wood shop here to kill time in.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've taken some old furniture apart and it has always surprised me to see screws holding tops down. Now that you mention it, it never occurred to me as to why the holes were over-bored. Now it makes sense. Thanks for the history lesson Stumpy!


----------



## mojapitt

No place available to me sells cookies. Long wait.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I ve taken some old furniture apart and it has always surprised me to see screws holding tops down. Now that you mention it, it never occurred to me as to why the holes were over-bored. Now it makes sense. Thanks for the history lesson Stumpy!
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Here's a video we made a while back that shows the principal applied an a slightly different way (not pocket screws):





View on YouTube


----------



## StumpyNubs

SEE ME ON THE HIGHLAND WOODWORKER SHOW- Well, sort of… If you watch the newest episode of The Highland Woodworker, you may notice someone familiar at the 20:18 mark. I'm in the commercial break, (a Tormek commercial we produced). But I still think it counts as a cameo!


----------



## bandit571

Usually, I used a corner block..









Then drilled a slotted hole..









Used those to attach the top…









Screws can move along in the slots as needed.

Bills have been paid. Lumber has been bought for the new bedframe project. Thunderstorms are keeping the 2×10 x 8' IN the van, right now. Have since been hauled into the house, was taking up too much room in the van.

Mom is now staying in an "Assisted Living House". Was even able to move some of her own furniture to her rooms. She seems to be doing a LOT better, now.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I have been filmed along with a couple of Charles videos. I just hope Sherri edits me out.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Plenty of projects in the shop to get done today. Should finally finish Jamie's blanket chest if I do not get distracted. Then I can put the t-track in my assembly table top and be able to say it is the way I imagined it to be.

Stumpy, Charles and Tommy are my favorites !! Like the humor and common sense presentations.


----------



## Mean_Dean

I like to use Z-clips in slots in the rails. That way the top can move around all it wants, and no exploding tabletops in the middle of the night!


----------



## rhybeka

I'm thinking about doing two moving leafs in our dining room table and wondering how hard that would be?


----------



## KelvinGrove

When I did this one I drilled and doweled the front so that it is fixed. In the back I cut a mortice just below the top. I slid a piece partway into the mortice and attached it to the top with a dowel. The front is fixed and the back floats.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Gluing up panels today.


----------



## mojapitt

Things I brought home today


----------



## bandit571

Not to mention a new avatar…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

No doubt that last thing was best….welcome home Leanna.


----------



## mojapitt

The last one makes it all worth while.


----------



## DanKrager

Nice photo of you and Mrs. Monte, Monte.

DanK


----------



## Festus56

Welcome home Lena. Now Monte can eat real food again !!


----------



## mojapitt

Food is being prepared as we speak.


----------



## Gene01

Добро пожаловать домой, Леана.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Nice haul, Monte!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

candy and chocolate and alcohol and Mrs. Monte YAY!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Look at Gene with his command of the Cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## mojapitt

> Look at Gene with his command of the Cyrillic alphabet.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I assure you that isn't easy.


----------



## bandit571

Welcome Home, Leanna!

Lumber for today had these stamps..









Four 2×10 x 8'.......have to go back tomorrow and pick up lumber for the corner posts…then somehow get the planks to about….here..









Might get a tad cramped..









Queen-sized bed frame….


----------



## mojapitt

Beds take up a lot of space in the shop


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ yay! Monte's Mrs. is home safe!!

is it friday yet?

first/last coat of stain went on the fireplace mantle tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome home Leanna, we've done the best we could with Monte while you was gone, but he's just hard to teach…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Welcome home Leanna, we ve done the best we could with Monte while you was gone, but he s just hard to teach…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think she will agree with you on that


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, tell Tommy that we got his back if the courts need to call for our opinion…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pretty warm around here today, 'lil Dan and I had to take the golf cart for a long ride just for a bit of a breeze…..


----------



## mojapitt

How is Little Dan doing now?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dan picked up a beautiful buffet at the auction the other day built all out of quarter sawn white oak, gorgeous piece of work, then Debbie seen it and guess who is suppose to copy it???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Managed to get some cabinets made and edges glued as well as a little staining. Might get this "small" corner cabinet done before end of month. Well maybe… LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Look at Gene with his command of the Cyrillic alphabet.
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> I assure you that isn t easy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


33 letters gives you 7 more than English to label parts with. LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dan is slowly getting his strength back, he just made a follow up trip to Cincinnati last Friday and everthing looked good…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Food is being prepared as we speak.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte when Leanna is gone.


----------



## mudflap4869

94 degrees and sweaty all day. Raised a lot of sweat but didn't accomplish much.
DOBA lost my debit card on Saturday, so I had to go to the bank to replace it. The Danged Old Battle Ax parked her van too close to my truck. When I backed out I watched her car closely, but hit the propane tank. Big white scuff mark on my truck. YES I said more than SHUCKY DARN. " Boy you just had something in your mouth, that I wouldn't have in my hand." Mamma would have washed my mouth out with Ivory Soap. Gentle on the hands, nasty on the tongue. 70 years old and can remember that taste all too well.
Bandit is finally going to mature. Well, he is already well past ripe. Happy Birthday my friend.
Monte, I couldn't read a word on those packages, but I'll bet I could understand what it was all for. Just like that cartoon dog, "MMMMMMM."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had some wind and thunder boomers a while ago. Watch out Marty.


----------



## CFrye

There be more headed your way, Bill!
Welcome home, Lena!!
Hippo Birdies two ewes, Bandit!
((((Mike)))), sorry about your Granddad.


----------



## mojapitt

We had some heavy rain also. But it was starting to get dry. Got me out of yard work anyway.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Judging from my e-mail, today's carp has started already.


----------



## rhybeka

> Dan is slowly getting his strength back, he just made a follow up trip to Cincinnati last Friday and everthing looked good…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yaaaay! 


> Good morning all. Judging from my e-mail, today s carp has started already.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Yuuup.

We could use the rain - though my grass already needs mowed, my garden could use the watering on top of what I've been doing.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Gene01

Don, my command (?) of the Cyrillic alphabet is totally dependent on Google Translate. Some days, English is a chore.


----------



## bandit571

Seems there be some "fresh" spam running around here…..


----------



## ssnvet

Not a happy camper this a.m. I designed an adapter so we can use the flat shank knives from our older CNC in the round shank tool holder of our new CNC. After a day of machine shop time, this is what we came up with…










And…. when I went out to test fit it today, I discovered that the round shank doesn't clear the cylindrical housing on the new knife. It's short by ~1/4"

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have faith in you Matt. You'll get it figured out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm on day two of working at the office. Cindy will only be here til 11, then I'm on my own for 4 hours. Things will begin to unravel pretty quickly.


----------



## bandit571

Have to go out and buy two more boards…so I can get started on that bedframe build.

Hot weather…means I get a BUZZ CUT…..all except the "Stache" and the chin..will get buzzed off. Non-diet way to lose..5 pounds?


----------



## DonBroussard

Mike-Sorry to hear about your grandfather. That's a tough one.

Randy-I hope all is as well as can be with you and the family.

Happy birthday, Bandit!

BillM-Do you have any hearing tests scheduled for the afternoon?

Gene-I kinda figured it was Google translate, but I didn't want to rush to judgment. I hear you about challenges with English. Siri doesn't really understand Cajun English.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine and headed for the upper 70's today. Think I will open all the doors and clean the shop. Routed out for the t-track last evening. Melamine dust is the worst.

Google translate is my friend too Gene. When I did Lena's weather plaque that worked well.

Bill things always go better when the boss is gone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The only kinda hearing test I can do is a whisper test. 
Hope so Mark. I'll sit here and look at tractors online and chat with you guys and hope the phone doesn't ring and the door doesn't open.


----------



## ssnvet

> I ll sit here and look at tractors online and chat with you guys and hope the phone doesn t ring and the door doesn t open.
> - firefighterontheside


Bill….. Cindy isn't going to bring home the big bucks and pave the way for your early retirement without that phone ringing…. every time the telephone or doorbell rings, another log makes your mill sing

:^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree completely with that. I'm just not good for when disgruntled folks call or when a pt's daughter brings a hearing aid back in and demands a refund on a hearing aid that is well outside of the return period. People sign the contract and then say she didn't tell them about things like that. I got the signed contract out and it clearly says no return after 45 days. It is even circled because Cindy circles it as she's explaining the contract.

I like the phone calls where I schedule a new pt. to come in for service or for new hearing aids. Yesterday someone told me I had a good phone voice.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, just sit the patient inside, walk outside and yell "CAN YOU HEAR ME, NOW". 
If they can't, tell them to stick to texting….or learn ASL.


----------



## Festus56

> Bill, just sit the patient inside, walk outside and yell "CAN YOU HEAR ME, NOW".
> 
> - Gene Howe


Having a CDL I have to carry a DOT Medical card. That is how the Dr. did the hearing part of my exam one time when I was renewing it. He just walked out into the hallway and asked me in a normal voice.


----------



## rhybeka

sucky patient calls are well - sucky. proud of myself - I made a time line in the eLearning dev software we use. first time!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> proud of myself - I made a time line in the eLearning dev software we use. first time!
> 
> - rhybeka


Have no idea what that means, but I'm proud of you!

(You know how out of the loop I am these days…....!)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks for the thoughts all. The messy side is coming now. Funeral arrangements have been made and I've been tapped to give the eulogy. Made the formal request for bereavement leave, we'll see what they have to say about that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well it happened. Lady called to say she needed to cancel the appt for her mother on Friday. I told her she did not have an appt in the first place. The lady told me that someone from our office had called them and offered a free hearing test. I told her that we did not do that because it is illegal for us to offer free hearing tests. She said that it was our name on the caller id. I assured her. Either way, she will not be here on friday for a test. Most likely it was one of the places like Southwestern Hearing that called her. They can do that because by law they can NOT charge for hearing tests since they are NOT audiologists. Im proud of Cindy for having much better ethics than her competition.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I know where to go when I need to know if my deaf ear is still deaf. :^D


----------



## Festus56

Bill you were just supposed to re-schedule her FREE hearing test. Scammers need to hear also !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, you could get a Bicross set of hearing aids. Takes the sound that should have been heard by your dead ear and transmits it to the good ear by bluetooth. That way you don't miss things that are said on the bad side.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, I've heard about the wrap around units. It would be interesting and the time for adaptation would be my down fall. I sit in a call center so having the ability to tune stuff out if a plus. The ability to turn it on and off though is interesting.

The last audiologist ENT visited had an audiologist run a hearing test and it came back that the distortion is so bad in my bad ear that an in ear unit would be worthless. The cross units are an option, but I'm not ready to pull the trigger on one yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let us know if you ever change your mind.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Well it happened. Lady called to say she needed to cancel the appt for her mother on Friday. I told her she did not have an appt in the first place.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Couldn't you have just said, "All taken care of…see how easy that was? Remember who takes care of you for when you need us!" Have a great day…"

Nope…gotta start a fight.


----------



## rhybeka

just started raining here again..guess I'm not mowing grass tonight. Dinner might be helpful though


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tim, it's illegal for Cindy to do "free" hearing tests as a rule. I did not start a fight, but assured the lady that our office does not do that sort of thing. She was grateful for the info. She was convinced that someone had tried to scam her, but was in agreement that it wasn't us.


----------



## rhybeka

Bandit, stop sending your weather south!!

Tornado warning already - cutting into my dovetail practice time!


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I am practicing for you.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

mmmm, planer chips too! Or I guess those could be from a chisel….


----------



## Gene01

Mighty fine chisel work, Monte. Good looking wood, too.


----------



## KelvinGrove

So far, my attempts at hand cut dovetails have been extremely consistent. They consistently look like they were cut with a stone hammer and a piece of bone that was sharpened on a rock.

My attempts to make a cherry desktop however seem to be going a bit better.


----------



## diverlloyd

Played small engine mechanic, electrician, blacksmith and chef all with a 8 on the migraine scale. After the grilled chicken, asparagus, corn on the cob and mashed potatoes I'm spending the rest of the night couch. Went to sharpen my cheap harbor freight lathe tools they sharpened way to easy. File checked them it dug in so I gave them a good heat treat and temper now the file just skates across. So gave them a good cleaning and then the slow speed set sharpener from the 40's. All went well and even fixed some Stanley beater chisels that I bought at auction. Only problem with a slow speed grinder is they are slow.

Monte try some inlayed dovetails in sapele with hard maple inlays if you want to raise your blood pressure. That sapele splinters easy.


----------



## mojapitt

So after I got my new phone last September, I said I would not change for a couple years. After battling with AT&T over the size of my bill (roughly $450 per month) ((bigger is not better)). Well today we have new phones with Sprint for about $175 per month. I hope it lasts for years.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Have to go out and buy two more boards…so I can get started on that bedframe build.
> 
> - bandit571


Come on over here and git ya some boards…..


----------



## mojapitt

Those are router shavings. I aren't hand cutting. If I was, there would be blood stains on the wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, if I had ta spend $175 a month, I'd throw my phone out the window…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Worked on the golf cart body some more this evening…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's for 3 phones and a tablet. Compared to where I was, I am happy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I pay $55 a month for 2 phones…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So far, my attempts at hand cut dovetails have been extremely consistent. They consistently look like they were cut with a stone hammer and a piece of bone that was sharpened on a rock.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


That is hilarious!!!! Going to borrow that one and use it on someone one day.

Not that my attempts are any better…. LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

We have at&t 4 phones and directv go it's $130.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I pay $55 a month for 2 phones…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Our *yearly* cost for both phones comes to…....... $230.

LOL


----------



## Gene01

Check out the Trac phones. We just need them to talk and text. No frills. Cheap.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Jim, ya got the last words, and good ones too, before Cricket closed it down.


----------



## rhybeka

ours just came down to 178 a month because we paid off our phones. what a racket!!

@Marty/Bandit you guys have family things going on Memorial day weekend or wanna get together for lunch one of those days? I should probably check with the SO too - she may have designs on my time…besides al of the yard work that needs done. ugh.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see….Dropped my son off at his job…..then drove to DeGraff to fill the tank in the van….that WAS the plan…

Instant Karma: A-hole decides speed limit is 80 in a 55 zone….and get out of the way of his big bad red pickem up truck…..came to the crossroads where he had to stop ( aawwwww)as that is St Rt 235. St Rt 47 has to stop….got up there ( right behind Leadfoot) and all sorts of lights and sirens…..3 car wreck, because one of those three DIDN"T stop for the stop sign…..Leadfoot was more or less stuck right where he parked on the road….me? i turned around, went back one road, and went around the wreck scene…..yep….Leadfoot was STILL sitting there….

Got to Menard's in Sidney, OH…...bought two 4×4 x8' non-treated pine…two 2×4 x6', and a 1/2" x 2' x8' plywood panel…Bed Frame parts…plus…a 2×2 x 8' pine, a pair of 1×4 x 6' pine, and a 1×10 x 4' pine …for the bedside table. Whew…

After a Birthday meal out…..drove home…chased all the way by a large thunderstorm…wood items can stay IN the van til tomorrow…
Need to find my "scratch pad" and write down some figures off of a tape measure…so I can start making saw dust…


----------



## KelvinGrove

1 "regular" phone, 3 with unlimited data. Home WiFi with unlimited data, tablet with unlimited data. $270.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, did you get 3 phones because you know you'll break one soon?


----------



## mojapitt

Ever wonder why some of "those people" open forum topics when they know Cricket will have to close them? Seems very shallow.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, did you get 3 phones because you know you'll break one soon?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Phones are for my wife, myself and my mother. The tablet is also moms.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw an ad on FB from someone selling an ash log. I replied that I'd haul it away for free. Then I noticed we had several friends in common. Now I'm getting the log for free. My dad knows him too. He thanked me for my service and said I could come get the log anytime. I offered to bring him some slabs from the log. 41' straight trunk, 17" diameter.


----------



## Festus56

Nice stick of wood there Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Lumber has been unloaded from the van….took a few trips.

1×4s are 4'ers, so is the 1×10"....Aprons out of the 1×4s. Cut the 1×10 into a pair of 2' long planks, and glue up as a table top….2×2 is for 4 legs….simple little nitestand. To replace a "TV Tray" sitting there now.

May have to actually draw up a "plan" of some sort….might come in handy building the bed frame…..maybe?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Lumber has been unloaded from the van….took a few trips.
> 
> 1×4s are 4 ers, so is the 1×10"....Aprons out of the 1×4s. Cut the 1×10 into a pair of 2 long planks, and glue up as a table top….2×2 is for 4 legs….simple little nitestand. To replace a "TV Tray" sitting there now.
> 
> May have to actually draw up a "plan" of some sort….might come in handy building the bed frame…..maybe?
> 
> - bandit571


Plans are overrated, just make it up as you go along. This way it all comes out according to the plan.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Big stick, and I know for a fact that Bill speaks softly. Lotsa baseball bats in there Bill. Emerald ash borer infested? Either way it'll make some nice boards.

Cherry looks nice Tim.

DL - migraines suck. I had a head ache so bad a while bad I was vomiting. Not fun. Hope you feel better.

Working on trying to get the ham shack setup, got an antenna assembled, just need to get it ground mounted. No woodwork there but it's work before fun anyway. May disassemble some pallets for the other half tomorrow. I need to change my brakes on the truck and write a eulogy, which I may not get to read anyway, somewhere in there too. This weekend has the makings of a circus. I really can't wait…."rolls eyes"


----------



## bandit571

As Boris B. was known to say

"...I always have plan, they don't always work out, but I always have plan…"


----------



## DIYaholic

Mom passed an hour ago….
She's eternally comfortable now….


----------



## Festus56

Sorry to hear Randy. Glad you got to spend some time with her the last few days. Never easy but the memories will always be yours. Our thoughts are with you and your family. Mark & Jamie


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My condolences to you Randy.


----------



## CFrye

God bless you and the rest of the family, Randy. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## mudflap4869

To live on in hearts we leave behind is not to die. We are here for you Randy.


----------



## rhybeka

*hugs* Randy.

@Bill how many pieces will you have to cut it into to haul it?

Not quite awake yet but since it's work from home Wednesday I thought I'd say good morning before I get to it. It's quiet at this hour so I can concentrate better and not have to worry about IM's or emails. Dogs are even back asleep.


----------



## mojapitt

Very sorry to hear Randy. May peace be with you all.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Brian had better turn on his spell check


----------



## Gene01

Randy, Mom's at peace, now. Thoughts an prayers for you and the family.


----------



## Gene01

Does Brian sell plans for wiod furniture?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty/Bandit you guys have family things going on Memorial day weekend or wanna get together for lunch one of those days?
> - rhybeka


I know that Saturday is busy, I'll check with Debbie on the rest of the weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear Randy, but Mom is at peace now…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy condolences.

Mike as sad as it is to say but migraines are a normal part of my life. The best I have felt since I was a kid was when I had the flu last year. Flu sucks but I didn't have a migraine for a week and a half. Even told the wife "no wonder people are happy if this is what it's like without migraines".


----------



## HerbC

Randy, sorry to hear of your Mom's passing. Prayers for you and the whole family as you go through this time of sorrow and pain. Her pain has ended and she rests in a better place.

Herb


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Mom passed an hour ago….
> She s eternally comfortable now….
> 
> - DIYaholic


So sorry to hear that Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Randy, sorry about your loss.

Hmmm..









About as close as I get, to drawing up a "Plan" 









Needed a bunch of marks on this little board









Then try to haul it to the shop (was vetoed from cutting it in place..)









Got my Cardio Workout for the morning….









One for the foot board, tall one for the head board,,,need to bring the other 4×4 x 8' to the shop, transfer all the markings, and make a few more cuts…this may take a while….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I'll be thinking about you and your family.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I see you are using sketchup version.1.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finally got this project done, written up a explanation and posted. Only took 5 1/2 months.. LOL


----------



## bandit571

May need it's own Breaker Box..and to be registered at the local DMV…..

Decoration Day weekend? At least one day will be down at Huber Heights…haven't been told the schedule..yet


----------



## mudflap4869

76 degrees and 79% humidity. I think I could cut off a chunk of air and drink it. Dang near like it was in the Nam. It don't take much movement to take the starch plumb out of your undies. Off-pissed this morning, 24 mile round trip to Lowe's yesterday and when I opened the box the shop vac was broken and parts were missing. Another 24 miles to replace it. Guess who had to pay for the gas, and the lost time. Dognabit that jist somehow aint right. 
Shoes off and AC time.


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy-Sorry to hear about your Mom, but I'm glad you got to see her before she passed. You'll appreciate that were with her when she passed, as time goes on.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> May need it s own Breaker Box..and to be registered at the local DMV…..
> 
> - bandit571


ROFLMAO.

I have a old license plate now I know what to do with it!!!!! Have to get a place to mount it and take picture.


----------



## DanKrager

WBBN, some Laker's pipes would serve as dust collection…I mean, if you're going to license it and all…

DanK


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spending the afternoon trying to figure out the next puzzle piece…..


----------



## Gene01

Pipes, pin stripes and fins. It's already lowered.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I was thinking a roof…... LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

It needs some flames on the hood!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I'm sorry to hear of your mom's passing. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I'm on the fence about log length. It is 41' long so I can either have 4


Code:


 10’ or 5

 8'. If I had to load manually I would do 8', but they have a tractor to,load it. I'm tempted to just do the 8' logs for ease of handling later. I think I will have less waste that way too.


----------



## mojapitt

Ya gonna soup her up any Marty?


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from the stores….old wireless meece has been FIRED! Trash can from the Dungeon Shop is outside, waiting on the all-clear to start the fire pit up….can was FULL.

Most of the work on the first two posts is done….film @ 2300 hrs…may have to start up a Blog?

Having a Blonde for supper…..Guinness Blonde Lager, that is.

GrandBRAT Diva stole my headphones! I bought a pair of cheapies today….we are going to trade headphones..and MINE will be under lock and key.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean A flaming Marty hood ornament in the flames.


----------



## UncleBuck

sorry to hear about your mom prayers to you and your family


----------



## rhybeka

tough call Bill. If you can get more lumber out of the 8' I'd go that way too.

SO just called, she's on her way home to drop the car off and have her workmates park their car here. they are going down to see THE Ohio State University - more than likely to see the football stadium and such. I'm heading to Chipotle and dance practice


----------



## Gene01

> I was thinking a roof…... LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


T Top?


----------



## bandit571

Marty's needs a handcrank out front ( What, no a/c???)

WBBN needs an OD Green bumper, with black numbers…..


----------



## CFrye

> Dean A flaming Marty hood ornament in the flames.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I laughed way too hard upon reading this :-D


----------



## KelvinGrove

Randy. Times like this I think of Stonewall Jackson…

"I believe I must now cross over and rest in the shade on the other side"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Marty s needs a handcrank out front ( What, no a/c???)
> 
> WBBN needs an OD Green bumper, with black numbers…..
> 
> - bandit571


ROFLMAO


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ya gonna soup her up any Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's got a 200cc motor and a 5 spd transmission, how much soup do you need???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Roof is framed up and ready to be skinned tomorrow…..









...and yes, I'm using my fair share of pocket screws…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that instructions on how to,put in a pocket screw.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My plans are to have it finished and entered in the Fall Foliage Festival car show in October…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Is that instructions on how to,put in a pocket screw.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um, I'll hafta go read the side of the screw box and see…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

For all of you Sherlock Holmes fans, we have, The Case if the Disappearing Cherry. I know I cut three pieces for the glue-up of the drop front on this desk. Now I can't find them.

I guess I will put the clamps away and drink beer till I remember what I did with them.


----------



## bandit571

FirePit has taken care of the shop's trash…..it is now laying down a nice smoke screen….

WAS going to try a bit more saw dust making….too tired. Same with mowing the yard….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, it just gives a brief summery about the screw in 3 different languages…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Ya gonna soup her up any Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> It s got a 200cc motor and a 5 spd transmission, how much soup do you need???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Maybe an old 383 like my Charger had?


----------



## mojapitt

I think dovetailing it together would be cool Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

So I am guessing that a shop class made Mantle Clocks as a project this spring?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, Tim, I needed a piece of cherry….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, it just gives a brief summery about the screw in 3 different languages…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Does it say, stick in pocket hole and turn?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> So I am guessing that a shop class made Mantle Clocks as a project this spring?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think it's just a coincidence.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Sorry, Tim, I needed a piece of cherry….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


As long as I know where it went it's aaaallll good.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Dean A flaming Marty hood ornament in the flames.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> I laughed way too hard upon reading this :-D
> 
> - CFrye


Candy only if I could have shared the mental image I had.

Will be build a bourbon display shelf tomorrow as long as I'm up to playing outside. I'm thinking of using walnut with the sap wood for the shelves and just the heart wood for the perimeter. 4'x3'x5" solid back to cover up the French cleat mounting system I have invisioned. So the shelves will be 4" deep should fit any bottle besides Weller it's 6" in diameter. Satin poly for the finish to keep the bourbon look. I have some walnut with "worm holes" in the sap wood that may get used. Any opinions for anyone on my plan?


----------



## Mean_Dean

AJ, I can't wait to see it finished!

Will be interesting to see your bourbon collection. Mine's pretty modest, but I enjoy it, anyway.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bill, it just gives a brief summery about the screw in 3 different languages…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah but can you read it?

LOL


----------



## mudflap4869

I went to lunch with the old broad, and when I came home, I ran into a rain shower. Several drops the size of a silver dollar, then the sky opened up. I could barely see the end of the hood. I was going to burn the several dozen cardboard boxes Candy has cluttering the back porch and living room, but couldn't swim to the burn area. So I just sat on my fat side and played on the computer. No games on my new computer so I am stuck surfing the net for interesting articles. Didn't learn a thing worth knowing.


----------



## Gene01

All this talk about pocket screw and losing one's cherry has brought back some memories. I think I'll go eat some ice cream.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds nice to me AJ.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was busy in the shop today. Can't even begin to describe what all happened here today. You people been into everything I guess. Think I will have ice cream with Gene.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> All this talk about pocket screw and losing one s cherry has brought back some memories. I think I ll go eat some ice cream.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Calm down there Gene-O…

The Empress has convinced me the it is statistically more probable that I checked those three pieces off of the list without actually cutting them than the alternative. The alternative being that I cut them and lost them. Or… person or person unknown…or dogs or cats, maybe, made off with them


----------



## mojapitt

First of 8 nights back to work. All excited.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean it's not for me it's for a friend she has a good collection of about 30 different bourbons and whiskeys going.My collection is stored at my best friends,my inlaws and my brother in laws houses. The only thing I have at my house is some mini airline style bottles of stuff Nebraska some rum from Nepal. It's pretty awesome it's bottle is a kukri. The other places have the good stuff. Besty has a couple buckets of uncut stuff some pappys,some mason jars, lots of woodford,scotch and some Jameson. In laws have mixer liquors and then flavored whiskey. Brother inlaw has some uncut stuff and some prototype stuff. Since I don't drink often and always with someone it's easier to just keep it at their houses. Oh my inlaws also have a couple bottles of "wine". A place I worked for made cheap wine,cooking wine,Brady and vinegar so they would distill the wine to 180 proof add some ick to it and ship it around the country. The ick kept people from stealing it off the tankers. When it arrived at a bottling place the would run it through a filter system to remove the make you feel bad ick that added for shipment. Then it would be watered down and flavor and coloring added. Then bottled and shipped. I have had numerous bottles of protoflavors and full proof. It's a rough one I used it to clean my countertops it will take koolaid stains off of white flormica. I have recieved so much( I'm talking gallons upon gallons)vodka,rum,whiskey and tequila it's hard to keep track of. most I gave away.


----------



## CFrye

> Will be build a bourbon display shelf tomorrow as long as I m up to playing outside. I m thinking of using walnut with the sap wood for the shelves and just the heart wood for the perimeter. 4×3 x5" solid back to cover up the French cleat mounting system I have invisioned. So the shelves will be 4" deep should fit any bottle besides Weller it s 6" in diameter. Satin poly for the finish to keep the bourbon look. I have some walnut with "worm holes" in the sap wood that may get used. Any opinions for anyone on my plan?
> 
> - diverlloyd


I don't suppose you have a conveniently placed knot/branch for that 6" bottle to set on? Kinda like this in a Monte build…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Morning all…

I made it to work today. That is about the best that can be expected.

Was talking to a guy yesterday who was talking about being retired. He said, "ya know, when I wake up in the morning if I feel like sitting on my ass reading a book all day, that is what I do. If I feel like going fishing, I do that. About two days a week I have things I have to do but other than that, people leave me alone."

That is what I am looking forward to… Three years, seven months, thirteen days….


----------



## Gene01

Tim, retirement isn't what it's cracked up to be…it's far better.


----------



## bandit571

Took me about…ten minutes to get used to being..RETIRED….

All those years of fighting winter weather just to get to and from work….since I retired, winters have been mild, and almost blizzard free….


----------



## Gene01

> Took me about…ten minutes to get used to being..RETIRED….
> 
> - bandit571


That long?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be another warm day here with a chance of t-storms later.

Did get my assembly table top all done a few days ago. Sure is nice to be able to hold and clamp projects on a solid flat surface.


----------



## Gene01

That's nice, Mark. What clamps work in your T track?


----------



## bandit571

"The Game is a-foot, Watson !"

$9 at a few garage sales…film @2300 ZULU


----------



## Festus56

Gene I have several Rockler hold down clamps and some quick release. Have a dozen different homemade stops that work here or drill press and router table. The track will accept any t-bolt or 1/4" bolt head so the possibilities are endless for jigs. This picture is a few of the collection.


----------



## bandit571

$5 for a 26" long Rip saw?









Large teeth, that may need some work..









Then, at the same sale….spent the $4 on a Disston Handsaw









At least I can read the etch..









Handle has seen better days?









May need to make a special screwdriver for those…









Nib had broken off..long ago…

Disston No. 8…about 1840-1850s….10 ppi crosscut. 26" long. 
Not too bad of a morning.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the pic and ideas, Mark. Re habbing my bench is on the to do list.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mark-That assembly table is fantastic! It looks like you set it up to use it as an outfeed table. Are you going to cut extension of the miter slots into the assembly table?


----------



## CFrye

Anyone else having trouble with the GO TO PULSE PAGE link? I keep getting Application Error.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy I don't think I have anything like that and I think I would remember loading, unloading and moving it 3 more times after that. But I will browse through to see.


----------



## Gene01

No problems here, Candy. Might want to clean out your cookies.


----------



## Festus56

It is working fine here Candy.

AJ scroll down to the bottom of this page and you will find LJ's Pulse info.


----------



## mojapitt

> No problems here, Candy. Might want to clean out your cookies.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I likes cookies


----------



## mojapitt

Pulse page works here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Anyone else having trouble with the GO TO PULSE PAGE link? I keep getting Application Error.
> 
> - CFrye


What's a Pulse Page?

(You know how out of the loop I am…....)


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, how is your running time?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pulse page is working fine here.


----------



## mojapitt

I've checked my pulse twice now, still there.


----------



## Gene01

Candy's probably pretty good at finding the pulse. Surprised she lost this one.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, how is your running time?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey Monte, thanks for asking.

I ran an 8:03 yesterday, which is the fastest first mile since I started running again last August. I had an 8-month layoff last year, after my immune system tried to kill me. I promised myself that I would get my first mile time back down to 8:00 to prove to myself that my medical condition wasn't going to dictate to me how my life was going to go.

It's been a long road back, and I'm going to be thrilled to get back to 8:00. The day that happens, I'm going out to celebrate, and there's going to be a little bourbon involved.


----------



## mojapitt

I'm impressed Dean


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I m impressed Dean
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Monte, but don't be.

Roger Bannister ran a 3:59 in the wind and the rain in 1954.


----------



## mojapitt

Roger was slightly younger than you


----------



## mojapitt

Banister went on to become the Incredible Hulk didn't he?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Candy s probably pretty good at finding the pulse. Surprised she lost this one.
> 
> - Gene Howe


The nurses at OHSU actually aren't very good at jabbing people with needles. The CMAs do a much better job.

As for vital signs, again, the CMAs do the work. They slap a cuff around your upper arm, clip the O2 saturation sensor in your finger, and stick the temperature probe under your tongue. In less than 10 seconds, they have all your vitals.

Must be nice being a nurse and having all those assistants…....!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I m impressed Dean
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So am I. Back in the Air Force days when we had to run the 1.5 and young I did it in 6 minutes now I would have to stop and sit down several times just to make it in a few hours or more.


----------



## mudflap4869

The ER where Candy works is always short staffed and only then by RNs. They are great at their job and work 12 hour shifts. I have met a few "nurses" that were incompetent, but they never last long in the ER.


----------



## CFrye

We all get good at what we practice (generally speaking, Mudflap still hasn't mastered kindling making). 
Dean, toward the bottom right of your screen you will see the Go to Pulse page link









Normally, clicking on this link will take you to your Watchlist activity. You can set up your Watchlist to different configurations. Mine has Projects, threads, blogs that I have commented on or just follow so I can see when a new post has been made. Then I go read it. The difference to what is toward the bottom of every page is the ability to customize it, and, on the Pulse page, you can see who made the most recent comment. 
Clear as mud?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Roger Bannister ran a 3:59 in the wind and the rain in 1954.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Roger Rabbit goofed off and got beat by the tortoise… Err, Um, maybe that was his brother…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I see the problem here Candy, yer pulse page link has a bunch of red squigglys around it…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Going to be another warm day here with a chance of t-storms later.
> 
> Did get my assembly table top all done a few days ago. Sure is nice to be able to hold and clamp projects on a solid flat surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


That is a nice assembly table. Now I need to figure out how to get something like that to fit in the shop..

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I see the problem here Candy, yer pulse page link has a bunch of red squigglys around it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 Don't forget the red arrow, who drew on your screw like that???


----------



## firefighterontheside

11 hours to go. Hopefully quieter than last night. Went to a fire and then an MVA.
My pulse page link must be faulty. It doesn't have red squigglys all around it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit not sure i can make 23:00!!

got to see my aunt from NC tonight. she is hanging with my parents this week. we hung out and ended up at lowes. she helped me find 'spillers' for my pots and i picked up two green and on red pepper plant. came home after ice cream and cut grass and got everything planted. whew!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks for helping with the Pulse page, Candy-your diagram was very helpful!

I'll play around with it and see what kind of mayhem I can create with it…....!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> The ER where Candy works is always short staffed and only then by RNs. They are great at their job and work 12 hour shifts. I have met a few "nurses" that were incompetent, but they never last long in the ER.
> 
> - mudflap4869


In my 25 years I only knew one E,R. nurse who was incompetent. Or, perhaps to lazy to do anything would be a better discription.


----------



## CFrye

> I see the problem here Candy, yer pulse page link has a bunch of red squigglys around it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Don t forget the red arrow, who drew on your screw like that???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Butcher, Marty is the one that posted picture of a screw. 


> Bill, it just gives a brief summery about the screw in 3 different languages…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## CFrye

> The ER where Candy works is always short staffed and only then by RNs. They are great at their job and work 12 hour shifts. I have met a few "nurses" that were incompetent, but they never last long in the ER.
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> In my 25 years I only knew one E,R. nurse who was incompetent. Or, perhaps to lazy to do anything would be a better discription.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Lazy doesn't last long, either. It just seems like forever.


----------



## mojapitt

Virtually every area of the country is short nursed and trades workers. But all you see is kids going for Liberal Arts Degrees. No value.


----------



## mojapitt

ED nurses have to be able to go from 0-100 in a second and stay there for hours.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Thanks for the comments on the table folks. It sure has made my life easier for sure.

No plans for miter gauge slots right noe Don. The tablesaw is on wheels so I just move it back a little. Do not use the miter guage very often. If and when I use it more I will build a outfeed wing on the saw.

It was made like ones we had on jobsites years ago. Just 4 screws and it will come apart for moving. I probably will add some bracing to solidify it more but still should be less than a dozen screws to take it apart.


----------



## Festus56

ER nurses are at the top of my respect list. I have worked with them a lot and always amazed how they get their job done under pressure.


----------



## bandit571

Did a lot of research today on that saw….only to have a self-appointed "guru-wannabe " tell I don't know what I am talking about ( over on SMC site) typical…..

Dates for the "etch" and the medallion both seem to say 1848 to 1854 era. May just keep the dang thing, too much trouble trying to learn about it.

Spent too much time on it, today…..nothing else got done.


----------



## bandit571

happens when I get ticked off…..that rip saw that I also bought…plate has been cleaned of rust, wood handle has been stripped of most of that ugly red paint/stain….hardware removed, wirewheeled until shiny. Still angry….cut the second 4×4 x 8' down a bit….will fine tune that, when I am not so angry…..

Cheeseburger grilled on the grill, and a Guinness Blonde Lager to wash it done….and forget about Guru Pete Taran.


----------



## KelvinGrove

This isn't woodworking but I wanted to share it with my buddy Bill.


----------



## ssnvet

Tim… you forgot the navy chief… he yells at everyone in sight and then grabs a bottle and squirts the fire… extinguishing it in one shot, and then proceeds to continue yelling at everyone.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim… you forgot the navy chief… he yells at everyone in sight and then grabs a bottle and squirts the fire… extinguishing it in one shot, and then proceeds to continue yelling at everyone.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I have heard that navy types have anger management issues…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good Tim. I've been every one but the medic in the ambulance.
Here's the fire line we had to build in Yellowstone around a pile of junk left by Teddy Roosevelt when he went to visit the park after he established it. Then he proceeded to leave tons of litter. Tin cans and even a car.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam survived suture removal by dad this morning. One time he said, ow that hurt in a very not hurt voice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Soaked and training the 3/16 ply to lay down. I'll glue and trim after it dries out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that electric or gas? I want a golf cart, but I don't like the idea of batteries.


----------



## DIYaholic

Headed out to the funeral home for the wake….
Hope there is an open bar!!!


----------



## Cricket

> Mom passed an hour ago….
> She s eternally comfortable now….
> 
> - DIYaholic


My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Uisce beatha Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't realize that those were clamps Marty. I thought they were spears or something like that.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I pray for continuing strength for you and your family.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, thoughts are with you today, buddy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll raise one for you and your mom tonight, Randy.


----------



## Mean_Dean

7:58 first mile, this morning!! I am just absolutely thrilled!!

9 long, long months to get back here…....

Gonna enjoy this one for awhile!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Our thoughts are with you Randy. If there is no bar I have some here for you.

Keep it up Dean and you will be to 7 min. in a little while.

Looks like a fun biuld Marty.What is it's name?

Busy with the laser this morning haven't had time to visit here. Have another order of 8 bootjacks about done. About done with the burning on the top then have to put my brand on and spray some finish.


----------



## mudflap4869

Good on ya Dean. Time to celebrate. I could do a mile in about 3 weeks if I rushed myself. 10 feet at a time.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: I'll raise one for you, later.
Right now I am plumb tuckered out…









All four posts, cut to length…the notches are to house the bed rails. 









May have to put the toys away..for awhile..









Rip saw has been rehabbed, other than the teeth..









Have the Wentworth No. 1 ready to go..









New tripod works better than the POS one I had…needed a washer under the camera.

Afraid all I can do is WALK the timed mile….can't even ride a bike.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  back in from running errands…picked up the camera lens I rented for tomorrows excursion. hopefully we won't end up too wet!


----------



## mudflap4869

87 degrees and 44% humidity. No dang wonder that my clothes are soggy. Time for some cold tea. Cleaning out the shop is a lot like work, and it seems like everyone but me is allergic to cleaning. They are addicted to hording. Damn I am glad I only have one pack rat wife.


----------



## JL7

Hey Randy….Sorry for your loss. Peace be with you and the family.


----------



## bandit571

J E F F !


----------



## boxcarmarty

The first round's on me Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*JEFF!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Looks like a fun biuld Marty.What is it s name?
> - Festus56


That's funny, Debbie said about an hour ago, it needed the Dark side of the Moon on the side…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the top glued on and out of clamps, if it holds, I'll flush trim it tomorrow…..


----------



## bandit571

Needs fenders and fins…..


----------



## Gene01

> Needs fenders and fins…..
> 
> - bandit571


And, don't forget a hood ornament. But wait…where's the hood?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I'll put an ornamental radiator cap on it fer ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, a version of the Bat Mobile?


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about this one???


----------



## Mean_Dean

It still needs flames on the hood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We haven't found the hood yet…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> We haven t found the hood yet…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It's gonna need an air horn, you know, for the supercharger.

And while you're at it, you're gonna have to beef up that transmission….....!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, right now, you might be faster than it in the mile.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Dean, right now, you might be faster than it in the mile.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Um, sorry Dean, there's a 200cc motor and a 5spd transmission under the seat…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, do you have airbags, seatbelts, safety glass, crumple zones, etc?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, right now, you might be faster than it in the mile.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Um, sorry Dean, there s a 200cc motor and a 5spd transmission under the seat…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It's what's under the hood that counts.

Now, about that supercharger…......!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Somethin' like this???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, here's how I've got it figured.

Mount a 427 big block, with a Holley 850 Double Pumper.

The blower goes on top. That should get you north of 500bhp.

Now for the transmission. You're gonna need a 5-speed manual, with a heavy-duty clutch with a short throw.

Better get a windshield on that thing, 'cause the way it's gonna accelerate, it's gonna peal your eyeballs off.

Dual exhaust with some Glasspacks will have her sounding nice.

You're all set!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Somethin like this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Now you're cook'n!


----------



## mojapitt

427 interceptor would be nice.


----------



## mudflap4869

I looked up at 8: 15 PM and didn't see the BOB anywhere. "I'll bet she is sitting her fat ass in front of her computer." I came in the house and found out that I am omniscient. So, I turned mine on, and here I am. With nothing to do. Well, It is off to yahoo to see what kind of nonfactual stories they have to tell. It is all fiction when it is said by a journalist.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got the top glued on and out of clamps, if it holds, I ll flush trim it tomorrow…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Isn't this a bit extreme just to have something to go get the mail in?


----------



## rhybeka

lol that looks like fun, Marty!!


----------



## diverlloyd

> Got the top glued on and out of clamps, if it holds, I ll flush trim it tomorrow…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Isn t this a bit extreme just to have something to go get the mail in?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's getting the mailbox money in style.


----------



## CFrye

Don't forget the fuzzy dice and dingle balls!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Don t forget the fuzzy dice and dingle balls!!
> 
> - CFrye


I was thinkin' more like fuzzy dice and a Rat Fink shifter…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Today's services have concluded….
Yeah, we had a catered dinner….
& OPEN BAR for 25 immediate family & friends….
A good time had by all….
Well, except for my mom!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Don t forget the fuzzy dice and dingle balls!!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> I was thinkin more like fuzzy dice and a Rat Fink shifter…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Maybe chasing Christmas lights across the roof and sides?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay strong and have another cold one wood brother…..


----------



## CFrye

Oh, like this?


----------



## CFrye

Hang in there Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's to Randy and his mom. Cheers!


----------



## mojapitt

Someone have a drink for me, I'm at work. Ugh


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like a good send off, Randy. Good memories.


----------



## mudflap4869

I grew up with Rat-Rods and Rat-Fink everywhere. Now I see the Rods, but never the Finks. They and Dave Mann art were the best you could find anywhere.


----------



## Festus56

We have date night #503 done. Tipped one for Randy and Monte so we all are good.


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone up! Time for ya'll to watch the royal wedding.


----------



## Gene01

We're up. Wife's watching it. I'm on the patio, drinking coffee. Considering the auspicious event, might oughtta been Coffee Royal. Nah, there's sanding to do.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning Gene and those to wake up later. We had a check of a storm blow through about 1:30. Three window flexing, house shaking, dog whimpering, knocked a picture off of the wall, lightning strikes. First assessment (limited by pajamas and slippers) found no damage. We will have a more intensive look after breakfast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Been up a while. Cindy just turned on the wedding. No, wait…..she just turned it off.


----------



## mojapitt

Time for a nap. I should start a pool on how many times my wife wakes me up.


----------



## mudflap4869

Wedding? What wedding? I aint gittin married til I am too old to do anythin else.


----------



## bandit571

Yard Sale trip today….spent a whopping $5 on a plastic tub..









Was a tad heavy….









Even after all the timers, cords, chargers bag of gloves, couple pair of Kitchen shears….were removed..








Layer upon layer of this things….like someone had simply dumped a tool chest into the tub…









May take the rest of the day to get this sorted out…

West Liberty, OH is having a Village-wide yard sale day…..turned away from a pair of mitre boxes, a brace with a roll-up full of bits. He also had a D-8 Thumbhole saw….badly kinked plate…bummer…Not enough cash in the pocket, today….oh well…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep, quite the blow last night. My road is first on the list.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lunch in cape Girardeau MO. I can't find Don anywhere.


----------



## Festus56

Looks like Don is laying down resting Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was a good buy bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ just got home a bit ago from my horse and plow picture thing…. will see if I had any that turned out and show ya'll


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Wedding? What wedding? I aint gittin married til I am too old to do anythin else.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim, it's time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ain't much to declare at the auction today, an old bevel edge mirror I can do something with for $5, and a beer glass and shop fan for $1 each…..


----------



## bandit571

bandit is sore, and worn out…been in the shop until just a little bit ago….back stiffened up, had to stop….

May take a while…have a lot of pictures to go through…waiting on a plate of fish sticks to finish in the oven. Grandson left with the van…to go look at a new car….all my Mountain Dews are IN that van….have to wait until he comes back..and make him unload them..


----------



## mojapitt

It's amazing how much news time was taken on the wedding.

I still say they won't make it 5 years. Hollywood wedding.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Progress on the desk project. First dry fit of the base frame. I can't taper the legs because she wants casters like these. Have to figure out how to pretty them up a bit.


----------



## bandit571

Joinery Day, today..









Housed mortises….to hold these tenons..









Something like this..









Got the two head board posts done..









Includes a groove to house the plywood panel….









Had to sweep the floor quite a few times…









As this stuff kept getting ankle deep…
Basically an all handtool day….


----------



## bandit571

Past curfew? Already?


----------



## mojapitt

It's pretty quiet in here. Must be party time across the nation.


----------



## TedW

Hi


----------



## mojapitt

TED!!!!!!

Could you hear that from Virginia?


----------



## TedW

Yes, Monte… it's so quiet around here I could hear that (what??) from Virginia. I'm special that way.


----------



## Festus56

I am here. Just being quiet with a cold. Think I need to take some shots for it.

Hello Ted !!


----------



## mojapitt

> I am here. Just being quiet with a cold. Think I need to take some shots for it.
> 
> Hello Ted !!
> 
> - Festus56


Maybe a couple shots of Buffalo Trace would clear it up Festus.


----------



## Festus56

Kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Ted.
It's pretty quiet on the Western front, too.


----------



## bandit571

TED!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…could be I overdid a tad, today…..area on the back of the legs, towards the inside, right at the top….muscle spasms, and cramps….makes it very hard to walk…..may just have to sit a spell…going up or down steps is…OUT!

May have to dial up that Elton John song…..about Saturday Night's alright…?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Past curfew? Already?
> 
> - bandit571


Nah but like you I am beat. Removed the last two posts from a deck I had up since 1999. I made sure they stayed put, 32 inches deep and concreted in. Took me awhile to get them to pull out.

The tree gets cut down by my neighbor in next two weeks. Thankfully I get to watch and no participation for me. He owes quite a few favors, time to pay it back. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Take a 2lt bottle, fill it with sawdust, and gasoline….add a firecracker with a LONG fuse….pack the bottle under the stump….light the fuse, and run like hell…that bottle is about 1/4 stick of TNT, Stump should have a "lift-off" be sure to angle the "shot" away from anything you don't want landed on…like yourself…. 
Combat Engineers used to fill 55 gal. drums like that…one at each corner of a bridge was enough to drop it into the river/canal/whatever…except, they used wired blasting caps…


----------



## StumpyNubs

TED!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Drove 2 hours to my cousins wedding last night. Spent 3 hours there and then drove 2 hours back to where we are camping. This afternoon I will tow the camper 2 hours back to home. Fun times.

Hi Ted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Take a 2lt bottle, fill it with sawdust, and gasoline….
> - bandit571


Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*TED!!!* My granddaughter took a field trip up to Chicago, did ya seen her???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got another granddaughter in a parade this afternoon, busy busy busy…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

get to learn how to use a power washer today. fun times


----------



## firefighterontheside

> /yawn/ morning all!
> 
> get to learn how to use a power washer today. fun times
> 
> - rhybeka


Pull the trigger. Don't get too close.


----------



## DonBroussard

> /yawn/ morning all!
> 
> get to learn how to use a power washer today. fun times
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Pull the trigger. Don't get too close.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


. . . and keep the wand moving!

JEFF!

TED!


----------



## BillWhite

What's the word on Charles (Wonder Man) Neil?
Hope all is movin' along well.


----------



## mojapitt

> What s the word on Charles (Wonder Man) Neil?
> Hope all is movin along well.
> 
> - Bill White


Believe it or not, he just mowed my yard. Shoulder still hurts, but he is exercising it as much as possible.


----------



## mojapitt

I have to say, he's been awesome helping me get settled in. None of my brothers would have been this kind to us.


----------



## CharlesNeil

What Monte said , Im just trying to build the muscles up, alot of doing nothing , which I hate. But its coming along .


----------



## Gene01

Sounds like you're getting well settled in, Monte. Charles is a good friend to have. How was your first few days of work?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have to say, he s been awesome helping me get settled in. None of my brothers would have been this kind to us.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Family you cannot chose, friends you can. A good friend is there for you when you are down as much as he is there for you when times are good. As actions speak volumes more than words it speaks highly of Charles he is there for you in this transition.

Charles, take it slow. Best wishes in your recovery. Been there with not being fully able to use my arm when they put pins in my wrist arm right forearm after attack in Iraq. Never the same but one works with one has, not what we wish for.

That said I overdid it yesterday removing post from a old deck build. Can't even grip my coffee mug this morning.

LOL


----------



## CharlesNeil

this pendulum swings both ways .
Monte is here every morning, after pulling a 12 hour shift, on graveyard ,.... they dont call it that for nothing .
he is here to see if i need help , and when needed he has been here .
Just saying … He and Leana are good people ….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, can you mow my yard next???


----------



## CharlesNeil

Marty,
Im going to tell you the same thing i told Monte.

I'm am not going to mow your yard, HOWEVER i will exercise my shoulder with all the steering and twisting and turning and hanging off the mower , on the hill's , and since im here ill turn the blades on…LOL

Tomorrow …weed eater. or is is Weed whacker, .. in any event … gonna give it a go.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…slept in, as usual when there are no yard sales to go to….

Not sure which to do today….write up the Blog on the bed frame build…work ON the headboard….or…mow the yard..

May have the 18 yr old Grandson do the yard…need to flip a coin on the other two…..

Beka: 2 items to watch for…..wind direction, and blow-back…..either will get you very wet…very quickly.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hey *Ted* so nice of you to stop in buddy.

If you have not heard the party is at my house this year so it is a lot closer to you if you wish to come.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…slept in, as usual when there are no yard sales to go to….
> 
> Not sure which to do today….write up the Blog on the bed frame build…work ON the headboard….or…mow the yard..
> 
> May have the 18 yr old Grandson do the yard…need to flip a coin on the other two…..
> 
> Beka: 2 items to watch for…..wind direction, and blow-back…..either will get you very wet…very quickly.
> 
> - bandit571


I am off to take wife to beauty parlor. That means a trip to HF. Have list of stuff, coupons, cash in hand from a side job I did last week and about an hour to burn.

Maybe after I get back my arm will be in a better mood and I can get some drawers built for shop cabinet build. Because you know I need more drawers to store all my screws, nuts bolt, etc etc.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> What Monte said , Im just trying to build the muscles up, alot of doing nothing , which I hate. But its coming along .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


*Charles*

Take it from me; Never stop trying to get yourself better or you will end up in worse condition. I am still going at it for 10 years now and I am feeling better and better. I now have to lose about 65#s to get back to 195 and then I will be even better!


----------



## bandit571

Just build a box and sit it on a shelf?









Close the lid when done..









Part 1 of the Bedframe Blog is done…..

One of the items "picked" the other day…was a Stanley 10' Powerlock #PL12….has "LIFE GUARD YELLOW" on the label…..little thing, kind of skinny….and weighs as much as a full-sized 25' powerlock I around the shop…may try it out..on the next project. I don't like to change tape measures in the middle of a build…..

Well, got to go and write up Part 2….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hi all,
Busy long weekend with the funeral and all the driving to and fro. So no shop time, but I did help the wife clean out her car.

I gave the eulogy for my grandfather and while everyone said I did a wonderful job and had everyone teared up, I couldn't keep it together and had a tough time getting my words off the paper while I was reading. A lot of emotions and memories come flooding back when you're in front of your family trying to say something nice. Many of my cousins, aunts, and uncles told me it was a wonderful eulogy and they couldn't have done it, but I was irritated with myself because I couldn't keep it together.

Otherwise, back at the salt mine today, trying to make it through another day.


----------



## CFrye

Cut yourself some slack, Mike. If it was easy, it probably wouldn't have meant as much to you or the rest of the family.

Hopefully, one of us can get some pics tomorrow of the new cabinet Jim built for the table saw (drawers even!). AND, finish sharpening the weed whacker to a usable state. Yes, one of those old fashioned ones like this…










I am looking to improve my golf swing.


----------



## bandit571

Two episodes done on the bed frame blog….getting ready for episode #3….as son as I can process the pictures…

Have to drive the grandBRATS back to their home…..AFTER a nice long break….Mountain Dew & Tonic with a LOT of ice…..

Candy: we have one of those weedwhackers…..it doen't do much for a golf swing…need to find the "modern version…with the thin handle LIKE a golf club…..won't wear you out as fast, either…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hi all,
> Busy long weekend with the funeral and all the driving to and fro. So no shop time, but I did help the wife clean out her car.
> 
> I gave the eulogy for my grandfather and while everyone said I did a wonderful job and had everyone teared up, I couldn t keep it together and had a tough time getting my words off the paper while I was reading. A lot of emotions and memories come flooding back when you re in front of your family trying to say something nice. Many of my cousins, aunts, and uncles told me it was a wonderful eulogy and they couldn t have done it, but I was irritated with myself because I couldn t keep it together.
> 
> Otherwise, back at the salt mine today, trying to make it through another day.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


*You did fine*. I used to do Funeral detail for the Marines. Training each morning was standing one at a time and giving our prepared speech to 25 women sitting in chairs. And these women hammed this up like pro's. The training lasted 6 weeks, same routine every morning, Marine Dress Blues, 25 "funerals" then off to class. Repeat in evening. Of the 28 guys in class only 12 of us Graduated. They had strict standards, you gave it straight and remained stoic the entire time, everytime. In all did 272 funerals, some of them for guys I served with. Being attached to the deceased increases this difficult task.

Simply you ask too much of yourself.


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser..









Still needs the plywood panel cut to size, and the Boss needs to cover the plywood on the show side with padded fabric….Going to sit the panel into these grooves…









Clamping this thing for a glue up will be a bear…anyone want to help? Bring a bunch of 6' long clamps….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mike, it doesn't have to be perfect as long as it's from the heart.

Candy, that's a heck of weed whacker you've got there!

Now, why don't you go out and get a real weed whacker before you end up in your own emergency room…....!

By the way, Ask This Old House is doing a segment next week on battery-powered garden tools, including weed whackers. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Mean_Dean

I've got the pipe clamps, Bandit. Send a limo for me, and I'll be right there!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> By the way, Ask This Old House is doing a segment next week on battery-powered garden tools, including weed whackers. Might be worth looking into.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Common complaints about the battery jobs is battery life and power. If you stay on the yard regularly so that it is not all the tall to cut through a battery job works great. Yard size and how much detailing you have to do is also a factor. Got my Ryobi about 5 years ago and with only one 1.5 mah battery. Never had an issue other than it does not self feed with the heavier wire I prefer. It has the ability to manually do this fairly easy so this is how I overcome it. BUT, I do the yard once a week as a schedule. Not really a yardwork guy or overtly fussy, just like the lawn looking nice.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Looks like everyone is having a busy weekend. No sawdust today. But the grass is cut and we are leaving in a few for some ribs and then The Empress is taking me to see Alison Krause and Willie Nelson.

Have a good evening all.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I appreciate the kind words. I didn't have the full on loss of coherence, but a long pause and my voice cracked a couple times. I really wanted to be more stoic and deliver the reading like I had practiced…problem was, I finished the writing at 1:30 in the morning and the funeral was at 10 am.

We had military honors for my Grandfather too. WWII veteran. 9 gun salute and all the ceremony that goes with it. I told my Grandmother, I want to build the case for the flag. She didn't even bat an eyelash. I need to get the exact dimensions of the flag so I can do my Grandfather proud.


----------



## TedW

Hi Mark! Keep that cold away from me. 

Hey Gene.

Bandit!

Stumpy!

Hi Bill.

*Marty! * Yeah, I saw her standing out in the field. Seemed kind of odd until I remembered her dad standing out by the mailbox. I can respect a strong family tradition.

Beka, I use a power washer once every week, and then a power dryer. All I need now is a power ironer and a power folder and my work clothes will be clean *and* wrinkle free.

Don!

Charles!

Wait, what the… is that THE Charles Neil? How the hell did they talk you into joining this group of misfits? Be careful… next they're have you mowing their lawn!

Hi Arlin! I really do hope to make it to the big shindig. PM me the details, will ya? I've been kind of out of the loop lately.

Hi Mike! I'm sorry to hear (read) about your grandfather. Hope you post the flag case in the projects gallery so we can all see it. I know you will make him proud.

Well, time to do stuff. (ie, nap time)


----------



## mudflap4869

Thunderboomers and rain ran me back into the house. Not doing much but shop cleaning. HEY! That is more work than building something. Well 4 minutes work and 20 minutes sitting in front of the fan. 81 degrees and rain makes it hard to breathe. COPD aint for sissies. Cold tea time for this fat old man. err make that PHAT old man.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I ve been kind of out of the loop lately.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Ted


That sounds familiar….......!


----------



## CharlesNeil

My wife would have a hissy fit if she saw montes yard.
I diidnt all the. stripes. Perfect
Thats a. Big no no…


----------



## DonBroussard

Dean/WBBN - I bought the 80V Kobalt string line trimmer and I really like it. Battery life is pretty good at 45 minutes per charge. I wanted to get a spare battery but the battery by itself was about 60% of the cost of a tool, so I now also own the 80V Kibalt 18" chain saw. I would recommend both tools to my friends.

Mike - I'm sure your eulogy was appreciated by attendees, and I'm equally sure that your love for your grandfather came through your words loud and clear.


----------



## bandit571

When you need a hay baler,,,the you have let the grass go a might too tall….

Dairy Farmers around here no longer do hay bales….they fence off a part of the hay field, and let the cows do the work….then move the ropes into the next section, and let the cows do all the work…

Have a 20 volt B&D Li trimmer….has enough for twice around the yard…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

1.5 acres requires a 32:1 mix gasser. So do the young weed trees. Now I need a brush blade for my trimmer.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles did great.

Just woke from nap. Wife is sunburned but happy that she could work with gardening. Been too wet for anything lately.


----------



## CFrye

> .....it doen t do much for a golf swing…need to find the "modern version…with the thin handle LIKE a golf club…..won t wear you out as fast, either…
> 
> - bandit571


WHAT!? You mean the folks on the YouTube videos lied to me? Oh, well, I'm not much of a golfer. I had a lesson once (or, actually, was told the secret to improve my golf game). My, then, 6 or 7 year old son told me "Practice. Practice. Practice."


----------



## mojapitt

I played golf once. 60 over par in 9 holes. Decided that it wasn't my destiny.


----------



## CFrye

But, Monte, miniature golf is so much harder than regular golf! What with all those moving parts and stuff.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My wife would have a hissy fit if she saw montes yard.
> I diidnt all the. stripes. Perfect
> Thats a. Big no no…
> 
> - CharlesNeil


I would drive her insane then. Different path every week, angles, box, circular whatever as long as different from last time.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Got the rail for the headboard fitted..









And decided on a design change…..wrestling around these BIG, HEAVY items and trying to slide a sliding dovetail joint together? Ain't going to happen….counter-bored lags with washers will. Did a mock up of one corner….had to shave down a piece of 1×10 scrap..









To get it to fit..









Once the panel is done, I can lag the rail in place with a bit of Elmer's…and use these…
.








Might be able to get things glued up? Then to assemble the frame…lag the side rails to the posts…8 lags should do the trick…plus the plugged lags for the head and foot rails. Just need to figure out the sizes needed…

2×10 x 8' was a tad big for the shop….and heavy…will need help getting the head board out of the shop….


----------



## diverlloyd

Deal of the day for today 4 new 15" tires on rims free. Then on the way to pick up the inlaws truck( he prefers it parked at my house since it's in his way) was telling the wife I need to look at getting some 3"or 4" plastic vaccum tube for the dust collector. Told her we can look at the pool store. Low and behold on the side of the interstate is 40' of the 4" stuff with about 30' being usable. Picked up truck, picked up tires and then picked up hose off of the side of the road and it was even a exit I can use to get home. Free is my favorite word. I'm sure when the wifey gets home we will have a discussion about how things just fall in my lap. 
Oh I did buy a Adam west and Burt ward signed Batman photo.


----------



## DonBroussard

Zowie! Bam! Kapow! A signed Batman and Robin picture! Your lucky day, DL. Oh, and the other stuff is pretty cool too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

WBBN, thanks for doing 272 funerals.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home from cape girardeau. It's only a 2 hour drive. Now to have some leftover jambalaya and a beer.


----------



## TedW

Dean, I spend most of my time out of most loops. 

Diver, my two favorite words are Free and Convenient. Way to go!


----------



## TedW

Early in the winter I was "lucky" to find a job paying $18/hour and about 2 months ago managed to switch jobs and make $23/hour. But even then, between gas and tolls and providing my own tools and slowly catching up on my way overdue bills, I was still ending up broke before the end of the week. So last week I told my boss that I would be finishing up the porch project I was working on at the time, and moving on. I figured it's the busy season and I live in a hot neighborhood with a lot happening, so no reason I can't find my own work and not have my pay watered down by the time it got to me. Well, it looks like I made the right decision. I am now booked solid for at least the next couple of months with hourly jobs that pay $35 and a few flat rate jobs that will pay more. All I gotta do now is just do it.


----------



## TedW

Just to keep on topic, the porch repairs I recently completed.

This pic shows the handrail and bottom rail I had to custom make out of pressure treated lumber. The ones I replaced were made of poplar and completely rotted out.










The two lower newel posts were rotted out at the bottom and so wobbly, I could move them 4 inches to the left or right. Removing them didn't even require any tools, just tugged on them a little and they came right off. I fitted treated 2x stock into the bottoms and lag bolted them (4 lags each post) to the riser. I left the treated 3x stock sticking out 1/2 inch to lift the bottoms of the posts off the step, so they wouldn't rot any further. Then I clad the rotted bottoms with treated 1×8 and made some treated base shoe and 3/4 inch cove to trim them out. Now they are rock solid and look better too!










I also fabricated a lower guard rail for the porch (the longest one, behind the bushes), replaced all the spindles where aforementioned rails were replaced, replaced 14 tongue and groove deck boards, and replaced about 6 feet of the bullnose wrapping around the porch, which I also had to custom make. Oh, and one 8 foot long strip of fascia board but that's barely worth mentioning in contrast to all the other work this porch needed.

There were three of us there for the final painting but I did all the above work solo, using my own tools and gathering all the materials out of my own pocket before being reimbursed. So now that I have all the tools I have to ask myself, why am I working for someone else?


----------



## ssnvet

Boo!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

AAAAHHHHHHHH, scary Matt!

Looks good Ted.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well done Ted.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great Ted. Good luck with the working for yourself thing.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Mark. Looky here. An idea for ya. 








From joojoob.com


----------



## diverlloyd

Don I am pretty excited to own a piece of Adam West Batman. Next with be a Cesar Romero Joker piece.


----------



## Gene01

Great job on that porch/veranda, Ted. Classes it up a whole bunch.
Best of luck being on your own again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, thanks for doing 272 funerals.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Gladly do it again if needed. *Bearpaw* has informed me that when he goes I will come out of retirement and do his. Tough job, but I enjoyed it. Met some very interesting people and of course have some funny stories to pass on.

When the CO comes out for briefing and says buckle your seats belts folks we have a full week at 0600 on Monday, he was not kidding. Some weeks though I really thought people were dropping like flies.

Craziest thing ever requested. Guy died and had 6 daughters. They could not agree on who gets the flag. (normally the eldest but no reg exist to say otherwise) My solution, go get 5 more flags and I will do the presentation 6 times. If you can take it. They all agreed, despite my warning it was going to be a tear jerker on steroids. When I was done not a dry eye in the house. Even the groundkeepers were in tears.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Today's work in the shop. Dry fitting a outside corner cabinet build to check for fit and finish. The floor is sloped as the shop was built on a old patio. That slope at times is insane to work around. Next up is 9 drawers, then a new top and check another one off my list for the shop. For those wondering why the paint I am color coding things in the shop to aid memory retention as well as making it easier to send someone after something in the shop. i.e. yellow cabinet with gray drawers. The panels were cut down from another project that I took apart. They still looked good and the stain is a nice contrast to the yellow. It is the shop, why not I thought?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day. Up to 70° and sunshine all day.

Somehow shots didn't work on the cold yesterday, still not feeling good this morning but had things to do. Finished up sevral projects and started on a new one. Then since it was so nice I moved the lawn. Am really tired now. Just going to do nothing for the evening.

Gene I could not find the right website for that but looks interesting.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip to drop the GrandBRATS back at their home…..going to rest up, and might get the blog updated…


----------



## Festus56

Ted good for you doing your own thing. I did for years until the divorce when I moved out of town. Nice to be your own boss and cut out the other guy.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, they just sell hand made wallets. No supplies, etc..All are about the same style as that one. But, that's the only one with a burned design. And, I'm a sucker for old glory.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Gene. I will have to do a flag. One thing I have not put on anything yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Time to get the logs.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm, Monday…again? Shop may be closed for today. Wake me up when Tuesday gets here…


----------



## DonBroussard

Good morning, y'all. It's still a month away from the official first day of summer, and we've already had six consecutive days above 90F (32.2C).

Congrats on the new job, Ted. I hope you get along well with your new boss


----------



## StumpyNubs

As you all know, I'm still trying to finish this router book. A week ago I was taking photos for a section on hardwood edge-banding, and things just weren't coming out right. I finally got out a straight-edge and checked my router table, and found that the weight of the lift had caused it to sag almost 1/8" at the center. Not good!

Time is short and I needed to get back to work ASAP. So I called in a favor and got an entirely new router table, fence and lift sent over. It took several days, but it all arrived last week and I started putting it all together. As I'm dropping the lift into the pre-cut opening in the table top, I notice that it sticks up about 1/64" above the table- just enough to catch the work piece on. That's with no shims or adjustment screws installed. The plate is too thick for the table…

So here I am, hand routing the rabbets around the opening deeper- not an easy task without a template. I get all that done and the lift installed, then I realize they only sent one throat-insert. So I go online and discover that they don't sell other sizes for larger bits, they are "coming soon". And it's a unique spring-loaded design that will be difficult to make myself (you push a button on top of the lift and springs pop the insert out). So, i'm in trouble again…

I think I may just quit and go mow Charles' lawn.


----------



## bandit571

Episode #4 is now blogged….

No matter how well I laid out the joints, triple checked everything….notches wound up on the wrong side….

Made a Design Change. Might turn out better, anyway. Will be a lot easier to assemble and disassemble the bed.

Need to haul another 2×10 x 8' plank to the shop, and cut it down for a foot board….need to eat me Wheaties..


----------



## diverlloyd

Mine also needs mowed and I just happen to have a extra cheap craftsman router table with extra inserts laying around.


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy: Old saying…the more they complicate the plumbing, the easier it is to plug up the drain….the more things one adds to a router table, the easier it is to foul things up.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, my sympathies, friend. Gotta agree with Bandit. KISS principle wasn't followed.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I don't recommend mowing Charles's lawn. My understanding is that is his wife's territory and it's best left alone.


----------



## UncleBuck

mike; i'm sure your eulogy was great, you should be proud i could not do that to much of a softy, just don't tell i like to give the impression im tough.

ted; nice porch love the old porches nice character

thought i would clean up some red cedar logs this weekend they are not big ones but its cedar, milled six and have six more to do. milled 4/4 sticks and a post or two. shop smells very nice have a great week.


----------



## bandit571

Will be heading over to Menard's later today….lag screws and washers for me….anyone need anything?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, You doing all that work just makes your book even more credible than it already was.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got 5 ash logs at about 8' each with the biggest end being 19" and the narrowest being 15". Luckily those were all loaded with a tractor. Then we went and picked up 3 red cedar logs with the widest end being 22". Those dad and I loaded manually with a winch and lots of grunting. Went very smoothly though.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks for the kind comment UncleBuck, I won't tell anyone. ;^)

Emerald Ash borer killed Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Emerald Ash borer killed Bill?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


You would think, but no. This came down in last weeks storm. Very much alive, well until it fell down.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> As you all know, I m still trying to finish this router book. A week ago I was taking photos for a section on hardwood edge-banding, and things just weren t coming out right. I finally got out a straight-edge and checked my router table, and found that the weight of the lift had caused it to sag *almost 1/8" at the center*. Not good!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Could use that in the book as well.


----------



## UncleBuck

not sure if i have ever seen a live ash borer only in pictures, they sure are scaring alot of people, oh well more logs for the rest of us.

did Bill see it ? or was it a sneak attack.


----------



## UncleBuck

> I got 5 ash logs at about 8' each with the biggest end being 19" and the narrowest being 15". Luckily those were all loaded with a tractor. Then we went and picked up 3 red cedar logs with the widest end being 22". Those dad and I loaded manually with a winch and lots of grunting. Went very smoothly though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


nice load of logs


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A great day here even if my cold is still lingering. Mid 70's and all sunshine. Got the last orders of 9 bootjacks sent out and almost done with another one. This makes about 30 in the last month and a half.

Stumpy it is like if you want something done right just have to do it yourself right?

Some sawmill fun there Bill. I like working with ash. Wish you were some closer.


----------



## TedW

Don, I'm at constant odds with my new boss and being self employed, I have to be especially nice to him. It's a struggle but a worthwhile one.

Terry, if I had the choice I would work on nothing but old houses. I love the old character.

Bandit, pick me up some snacks and a couple of t-shirts. That's about the only thing I buy at Menards.

Stumpy, if I knew what a throat insert was I would be able to offer some worthless and misguided advice, like can't you just epoxy a different one in there? Make it from a one size fits all to a one size gotta fit. I'm pretty sure that's what I would do, if I knew what a throat insert was.

Nice logs, Bill. I could make a lot of pens out of that… or a few really big pens.

Hi Everybody!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just found a bigger tractor I'm gonna get. Gonna trade my current one in. Trouble is I have to use my little tractor to unload all of these logs before I can go get the newer one with the trailer. Hope I can manage to not turn it over for 8 more logs.

I really liked cutting the ash last week, so I'm excited to cut this ash.

Either way Ted. I'll send you some for small pens, but for really big pens you'll have to come get it.


----------



## mojapitt

I like the smell of Ash better than Oak.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Nothing better that getting a little ash… :^D


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Nothing better that getting a little ash…
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Right!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill got "free" Ash


----------



## DIYaholic

Mom was laid to rest this morning….
My liver & I are glad to back home in Vermont….

Taking tomorrow off, then back to work on Wednesday….
I need the rest!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good you are home Randy. Maybe the Mets will win a few for you.


----------



## Gene01

Got the truck detailed, ears lowered, did some last minute shopping for the trip. Had lunch in town. Supposed to be green chilli and cheddar quiche with scones. There was something green in the quiche but it weren't green chilies. The scones were like yesterday's. Very dry. Wasted $12. Not going back there. 
I think we're all packed. Heading for the plane on Thursday. Alaska, here we come.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Good you are home Randy. Maybe the Mets will win a few for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


On both my flights, in & out of LaGuardia….
I flew over CitiField….
My NY METS were not playing….
However, I did catch a few games on TV while down on the island….
They even won several!!!


----------



## bandit571

Took a friend of the Boss along to Menard's…..she bought a large shed ( too big for the van) and a couple small patio boxes…..I got the lag screws, washers, a stapler and the staples. Boss found a new clothes pin bag..have no idea where the old one went….

Way too much walking around, today…need a nap.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…who sent that Thunderstorm my way?

May just hit youtube for a bunch of old CCR tunes….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

"there's a bathroom on the right"

Once you hear it, you won't be able to un-hear it. HE HE HE HE


----------



## bandit571

" Wrote a song for everyone…."

"Don't mess with my Toot Toot….."

"Molina.."


----------



## KelvinGrove

In Nashville for 3 nights. I must be getting old. I used to look forward to trips like this. Now… Not so much.. Well, time to go back to the hotel bar and have a nightcap.


----------



## Festus56

Glad you are home Randy. Rest up because if it is the same there HD is a zoo this time of year.

Lucky you Gene!! Enjoy the trip and send pictures !!


----------



## mudflap4869

Woke up at 0400. Nothing to do until 0700, then drive to Ark for Candy to see a doctor. Solitaire on the computer. is going to happen. Already researched NIALL, ICENI, and ADAPA. Celtic legends.


----------



## diverlloyd

Kelvin the good thing about Nashville everything is within a couple blocks of each other.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

*Stumpy*... Mentioning router table sag would be a very appropriate topic, as it's a real life problem that many confront (and some probably never identify as the root cause of their issues). I've been running a Rockler MDF top for a decade and it's still dead flat… and it's had a 3 HP PC plunge router hanging off of it most of that time. I think the key is that the table supports, both on the old folding metal legs and even more so on the cab. style base I built last year, are just outboard of the router plate…. so the effective span is fairly short.

Mrs. Mainiac has given me marching orders for my next "project". It will be a 10' picnic table to replace the one that the carpenter ants ate several years ago. That and the rotted window trim around our kitchen window will be keeping me busy for a while.


----------



## bandit571

"Good Morning, Captain"

First Breakfast (pills) has been done. Maybe after Second Breakfast, I can go and hide in the shop?

Thanks, Marty, for all them Thunderstorms you sent over here….tracked them on radar all the way back to Martyville..

Friend got her 10'x 10' shed home last night…in those storms….boxes get soaked….parts are plastic….I'll stay home, and let her figure the stuff out…..


----------



## mojapitt

Tim, what happens in Nashville, stays in Nashville


----------



## bandit571

Appears I missed this morning's spam?

Had a long comment on a blog, according to my email….went to the blog…gone.

Amazing.


----------



## UncleBuck

got home from work last night, just got sat down in the shop and the on call kid calls, got a water leak can you come help me. contractor building a new house decided to find our water main with a backhoe excavator the bucket would not fit in a truck bed. apparently they do not know what a shovel looks like and they pulled the neighbors line off the main, water shooting six foot out of the ground, four hours later it was good as new, im the one thats suppose to watch not butt deep in water. bones are not working this morning and did not get much sleep. auto pilot today.


----------



## ssnvet

> water shooting six foot out of the ground,
> - UncleBuck


They never heard of Dig Safe…. sounds like a sizeable insurance claim for them.


----------



## UncleBuck

got home from work last night, just got sat down in the shop and the on call kid calls, got a water leak can you come help me. contractor building a new house decided to find our water main with a backhoe excavator the bucket would not fit in a truck bed. apparently they do not know what a shovel looks like and they pulled the neighbors line off the main, water shooting six foot out of the ground, four hours later it was good as new, im the one thats suppose to watch not butt deep in water. bones are not working this morning and did not get much sleep. auto pilot today.


> i'm sure they will have to pay, the lady they cut off was way pissed off
> water shooting six foot out of the ground,
> - UncleBuck
> 
> They never heard of Dig Safe…. sounds like a sizeable insurance claim for them.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## ArlinEastman

The talk of Butts and Ash makes me want to….. well….


----------



## ssnvet

I thought Mr. Bill was going to break out an Ash pipe :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I thought Mr. Bill was going to break out an Ash pipe :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I don't know about an ash pipe, but I will be haulin' ash when I get my newer tractor.


----------



## bandit571

Lunchbreak!

Fresh DNA on the Pine….Bead cutter apparently WAS sharp. Just a bandaid…

Both foot board posts have been…









Beveled on the top @ 22.5 degrees….









All four faces have a bead down the center line..









Bottom of the post have been beveled just a tad..








Tops were done with the Skil saw…bottoms were done old school way..









Both post were sanded to 180 grit, a set aside..









Bench was cleared off…









So I can work on those 2×10 x 8' planks….Made a big mess on the floor..again..









Had to sweep the floor three times…sheesh. Forgot to turn on the shop fan…so now I am sitting here, drying out…Goal for today is to complete that foot board….and maybe cut the two side rails to length…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ got nothing.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Nashville is great. Food is good. No complaints about the hotel. Free drinks at the hospitality room. Conference is going well… learned a couple of things already.

I am tired, don't tell well, and want to go home.


----------



## HerbC

> I thought Mr. Bill was going to break out an Ash pipe :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt





> I don't know about an ash pipe, but I will be haulin' ash when I get my newer tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


And I thought Arlin was the one thinking about getting his ashes hauled:



> The talk of Butts and Ash makes me want to….. well….
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


----------



## bandit571

Well, waiting on glue to dry…









Had to notch the rail….notches in the posts were @ 9" strong….plank is 9-3/8" wide…









Problem here…those counter-bored screw holes are in the wrong spot..









Not a biggie..intend to plug all the holes when this thing is done…









One saw set for bevels, one for cross cuts…doesn't everybody?
Posts have been approved by the Boss…


----------



## bandit571

Had an incident in the shop..besides the DNA….While grinding down some screw heads so they would fit in the counter-bores….cord from a plugged in sander got caught by the wire wheel on the grinder…. Popped a breaker, made a "FLASH", and popped a GFI outlet….unplugged the sander…cord will be a tad shorter, with a new plug.

GFI was also running the dryer…..WAS. All back to normal now…will fix the cord after Supper….Beltsander.

Marty seems to be sending more Thunder-boomers this way, again…

What's fer Supper?


----------



## DanKrager

Bandit, you're getting some WORK done! Looking good.

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

Shoveling mud for wife's raised bed garden


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you missed a opportunity to dovetail those raised bed pieces.

Bandit grilled chicken, broccoli cheese casserole, potatoes with onions on the grill in foil and a piece of pineapple upside down cake.

After planing some walnut I will never buy straight furnature grade walnut again. The stuff I planed was "off cut" grade and it's damned beautiful. I'm glad I bought it when I did the other guys lost out and I gained.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Last time I made a raised bed I lap jointed the landscape timbers and then drove rebar through them for anchors at my old house. I saw it is now being used to hold a kids jungle gym at my old house.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Shoveling mud for wife s raised bed garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hmmm It looks like one of those special boxes that cats use when they are not in the house. lol

Also Monte it looks like with the house and property she is going to have you very busy for quite some years fixing and cleaning up. I can say first hand they NEVER run out of things to fix or make better around the place. lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, did you tell us you had a pool? Or is that a ce-ment pond?


----------



## CFrye

> Monte, did you tell us you had a pool? Or is that a ce-ment pond?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I was wondering the same thing!
Stumpy, hang in there!

Doctor visit went well. I came home with a little less gum tissue from the mouth.and a lot less green from the bank account. Pathology report will tell the story-get that next month. Glad to have it done. Had a sore spot under my bridge for a few days the beginning of April. It stopped hurting but was getting bigger. When it started bleeding I decided it was time to get it checked. Saw my dentist yesterday and the oral surgeon today. Love it when God makes things happen fast!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks like everyone is busy here. Monte is playing in the mud, Bill is into ash and Bandit is into a bed. What a bunch.

Glad your Dr. visit went well Candy. Mine did too. Had to renew my medical card that goes with having a CDL. Told me I was all good for the next 2 years. Must be about #20 for me. Had a CDL since I got out of High school.


----------



## mudflap4869

I got a CDL in 1966 and kept it, even during a 23 year military stint, until 2015 when diabetes caused me to give it up. I gotta put my phat self to bed and hope my right heel heals up overnight. Feels like a stone bruise. I haven't had one of those since I was a kid running around all over the place barefoot.


----------



## mudflap4869

BAH! Too flippin early to be awake. But here I am, starting the day with NERVE SPASMS.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all. Work just keeps happening.

I went to Whit's last night and determined everything i could do on the mantle there was done. I'll be bringing it home once mother nature decides to not rain on us at odd times and finish it here. I can't let it become one of those projects that never gets totally finished either. Fun times ahead


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. A beautiful day in Nashville. One more get up till I can go home.



> I can t let it become one of those projects that never gets totally finished either. Fun times ahead
> 
> - rhybeka


I thought I was the only one who had those.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. One more day of work.
I need to get a class B drivers license so I can drive for FEMA.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Thanks, Marty, for all them Thunderstorms you sent over here….tracked them on radar all the way back to Martyville..
> 
> - bandit571


You can't prove they're mine, I wiped the fingerprints off before sending them that way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think one of the chickens gave me a double yolker yesterday, gonna hafta go put it on a sammich…..


----------



## bandit571

Good Morning, Captain!

Head doctor appointment, tomorrow afternoon…IF the van has the gas to get there and back ( Worthington,OH area, Polaris PKWY to Antares AVE. 70 miles each way….

Finger feels funny this morning….someone tried to cut a "bead" in it…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been busy the past few days, haven't got anything else done on the golf cart/C cab build. I did however, order the necessary parts to fix the brakes, they should be arriving within the next few days…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I did however, order the necessary parts to fix the brakes, they should be arriving within the next few days…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Go is optional, stop is mandatory.


----------



## bandit571

Hope they work better than the Fred Flintstones Model…


----------



## mojapitt

Fred's seemed to work fine.


----------



## mojapitt

Fly back to South Dakota this afternoon to complete our transition.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Have plenty of outside projects to get done, but the current monsoon season is not working well with those plans. Guess I will disappear into the depths of the shop and work on cabinet drawers for this:


----------



## UncleBuck

nice tractor Bill did you get forks with it back saver i dont know what i would do without mine.
going to look at an 18 foot boat trailer going to make a log trailer out of it well thats what my mind thinks we will see. 
have a dusty day nubbers!!!!!


----------



## UncleBuck

nice tractor Bill did you get forks with it back saver i dont know what i would do without mine.
going to look at an 18 foot boat trailer going to make a log trailer out of it well thats what my mind thinks we will see. 
have a dusty day nubbers!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> nice tractor Bill did you get forks with it back saver i dont know what i would do without mine.
> going to look at an 18 foot boat trailer going to make a log trailer out of it well thats what my mind thinks we will see.
> have a dusty day nubbers!!!!!
> 
> - UncleBuck


If you get it take some time and spend a few dollars upgrading the lights and wiring, as in new wiring and LED lights. Encase the wiring in steel pipe to prevent debris and your logs from grabbing it tearing it out at the worst of times. My boss loves to cheat and not do this, which is why I routinely have to repair or replace wiring. My neighbor on the otherhand heeded my advice and has never had a issue. Been 5 years and lights have not been on his list of things he had to fix. Tires now, LOL.


----------



## ssnvet

> Good morning. One more day of work.
> I need to get a class B drivers license so I can drive for FEMA.
> - firefighterontheside


Just out of curiosity, what will the GVW for the new tractor and trailor be? If the trailer and tractor is >10K lbs, your in class B territory.


----------



## UncleBuck

> nice tractor Bill did you get forks with it back saver i dont know what i would do without mine.
> going to look at an 18 foot boat trailer going to make a log trailer out of it well thats what my mind thinks we will see.
> have a dusty day nubbers!!!!!
> 
> - UncleBuck
> 
> If you get it take some time and spend a few dollars upgrading the lights and wiring, as in new wiring and LED lights. Encase the wiring in steel pipe to prevent debris and your logs from grabbing it tearing it out at the worst of times. My boss loves to cheat and not do this, which is why I routinely have to repair or replace wiring. My neighbor on the otherhand heeded my advice and has never had a issue. Been 5 years and lights have not been on his list of things he had to fix. Tires now, LOL.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i got it for 150 it needs all new lights, hitch, tires, but i thinkl its going to work defenitly going with led lights


----------



## firefighterontheside

Trailer weighs a bit over 2000 and tractor with loader should be about 5000. My trailer is rated for 10,400. For personal use MO doesn't require a commercial license. My camper weighs over 10,000.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No forks yet, Terry, but I will have them. Gotta figure out a quick change method first. Been chatting with Matt about that. A boat trailer could be a good log trailer if it's heavy enough.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i got it for 150 it needs all new lights, hitch, tires, but i thinkl its going to work defenitly going with led lights
> 
> - UncleBuck


Sweet deal!!! Check the bearings and if okay repack them. If the grease seals look old and crappy, replace them too! Because who wants to be broke down and stuck with a bearing that failed?


----------



## bandit571

Clamps are off the footboard, now. Brought the thing up the steps, and test fitted it at the foot of the bed….it FITS!

Going with a wood ledge, with slats…to hold the mattress. Trying to get enough gumption to work on the headboard's beads and bevels…..not getting very far.


----------



## mudflap4869

I hauled a lot of stuff on a boat trailer for several years. The tires didn't like heavy loads but the frame stood up well.


----------



## bandit571

Welll, what do you know…









Footboard seems to fit the bed…









Beads are almost done…









One more bevel to do….









Cleaned up the tenons…with a "chin-powered" chisel…









Supper break…taking a long one….cussing level was at "12"....


----------



## bandit571

Was to see the Head Doctor tomorrow…had to reschedule …not enough gas for the van.

May tune up some Grand Funk Railroad for tonight's youtube playlist.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmmm…made the groove to house the plywood panel 1/2" wide….thinking that the plywood would be it's normal thinner self…....nope. Plywood is exactly 1/2" thick…..may be fun trying to wrap fabric around the panel, the slipping the panel into the grooves….

May cut the panel to size, then plane off a layer right at the depth of the grooves? Just enough to allow the fabric to wrap around the edges. thought today was going too well…will even have to cut the plywood upstairs…..maybe right on the Dinning room table, with her sweeper hooked to the saw. Waiting on Uncle Sugar's Army to send me my monthly check…then buy the remaining stuff, to finish the bed.

trying to talk her out of painting the bedframe…....


----------



## bandit571

There be some "fresh" SPAM running around here, tonight…."Wanglili" by name….busy little twerp…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not hungry.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe the spammer should change it's name to "The necromancher"? Seeems to be hauling out all the very old posts on this site…and adding 1/2 a page worth of his junk….you MIGHT want to block it….( has been flagged)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I noticed a 8 year old thread, checked to see who and what might be up. It was him. LOL


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Wet rainy day here. Almost 2" before it quit.

Finished up one of the cribbage boards today. Now get to deliver it tomorrow when we go to SD for a couple days. Probably be absent here since we do not have smart phones when traveling. Might take the puter along in case.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Maybe the spammer should change it s name to "The necromancher"? Seeems to be hauling out all the very old posts on this site…and adding 1/2 a page worth of his junk….you MIGHT want to block it….( has been flagged)
> 
> - bandit571


That bed build is coming along nicely.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning mates. Another beautiful morning in Nashville.

Did the obligatory walk down Broadway last night. Heard a lot of really good live music and some really bad karaoke. Had a chunk of dead cow. Back to the hotel for the stress therapy session, Doctors Daniels, Williams, and Dickle conducted that. One more session today and it's off to the scenic city.


----------



## rhybeka

Safe travels, Mark!

good luck on the convincing, Bandit.

enjoying my decaf mocha and waiting for it to cool off so I can swallow some Aleve. tweaked my neck yesterday and it's no bueno. I iced it last night once i got home, stiffened up overnight (of course). alrighty, back to work


----------



## KelvinGrove

@Beka. I recommend copious amounts of the whiskey of your choice taken internally. It won't resolve the problem but you won't care.


----------



## ssnvet

> May tune up some Grand Funk Railroad for tonight s youtube playlist.
> - bandit571


As long as your takin' care of business and make sure you walk like a man when you see an American woman, or she'll try to tell you that she's your captain and make you do the locomotion

:^p


----------



## bandit571

> May tune up some Grand Funk Railroad for tonight s youtube playlist.
> - bandit571
> 
> As long as your takin care of business and make sure you walk like a man when you see an American woman, or she ll try to tell you that she s your captain and make you do the locomotion
> 
> :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Was just looking for nothing but a good time…


----------



## bandit571

Good Morning, Captain!

Still too early in the morning….Uncle Charles in the toes as a wake up….


----------



## ssnvet

> Still too early in the morning….Uncle Charles in the toes as a wake up….
> - bandit571


Up too late doing the locomotion?

:^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Waiting for a customer to bring some walnut over for sawin'. Then I'll unload my trailer of logs.


----------



## bandit571

Too much playing "Bevels & Beads"....have one more post to work on, today.

Brunch is a Ham & Cheese on Wheat, with SPICY brown Mustard….


----------



## UncleBuck

well bought the trailer got it for 125, now need to find a trailer to borrow to go get it needs tires hitch and lights but good frame . gnats have invaded bad, been waving my arms so much i'm pooped. have a great day.


----------



## CFrye

Terry, this is how I first read your post!


> gnats have invaded *the bed, been waving my arms so much i pooped*. have a great day.
> 
> - UncleBuck


Sometimes skim reading is NOT the thing to do. At least I really did think you were referring to the trailer bed!
I'm going to go drink some more caffeine, now.


----------



## DanKrager

LOL, Candy! Yes, another two cups.

I use a mixture of six drops mint oil, six drops garlic oil, and a tablespoon of vanilla and top off a 20oz sprayer with vinegar. Doesn't seem to matter which kind. Spray clothes and exposed skin liberally. Repels annoying insects and some people. Makes you smell like Pillsbury dough boy.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Don't mind knats in the shop….it is all them "Ranger" Spiders dropping in…









Worked on my beadwork…









Made a few bevels…









Ran a plane around….couple of them..









Made a big mess…








That I had to clean up..









Got the last post done, and the rail for the headboard. Laid out some parts, for when I can assemble the bed..









Was a busy morning…even hauled the two chunks of wood upstairs, as I will be assembling it upstairs…

Have to trim the panel for the headboard, and cut and drill the side rails…yet.


----------



## UncleBuck

> Terry, this is how I first read your post!
> 
> gnats have invaded *the bed, been waving my arms so much i pooped*. have a great day.
> 
> - UncleBuck
> 
> Sometimes skim reading is NOT the thing to do. At least I really did think you were referring to the trailer bed!
> I m going to go drink some more caffeine, now.
> 
> - CFrye


now that i have stopped laughing i will respond, even if thats not what i said it sure is funny. has been awhile since i pooped the bed. oh well somthing to look forward to i guess.


----------



## UncleBuck

maybe more punctuation would help, i tend to run thing together.


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Nubbers. I am back in South Dakota. Sprint is not well supported here. Won't be much contact from me. Carry on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Done sawing for the day. Got a tip. That was nice. The guy was just so excited about finding someone so close by to mill his logs. He'd been saving these walnut for a long time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Monte. Years ago I bought a trac phone in Rapid City when we were there because my Nextel didn't work there.


----------



## ssnvet

> The guy was just so excited about finding someone so close by to mill his logs.
> - firefighterontheside


You're going to meet a lot of local woodworkers doing this sawmill gig. That's pretty cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The guy was just so excited about finding someone so close by to mill his logs.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> You re going to meet a lot of local woodworkers doing this sawmill gig. That s pretty cool.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


No doubt, Matt. He told me about some of his woodworking. I'm guessing he was 70 or so, but Works part time for a cabinet company. I will also find out how small the world is. The mans son in law is an EMT I've known for 25 years.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Is it woodworking if you're just cramming wood under electronics to get the angle of the dangle correct? I put the 2 meter HAM transceiver back in the truck.


----------



## bandit571

Plywood panel and the side rails have been sawn to length..









Made use of that Fancy Stool…supported the cutoffs…









Plywood has a Maple smell to it….this is the "left-overs" 








These two are now a window seat…

Made a bit of a mess…









Looks like I have to run the sweeper….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mike, it is woodworking! I too have a Nissan Frontier and I did the same installing my cb in the same spot.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike, I think it depends on if you had to cut the wood to fit. Did you have to cut it to fit?

Yeti, weren't you looking for a Kubota?


----------



## ssnvet

> Is it woodworking if you re just cramming wood under electronics to get the angle of the dangle correct?
> - MikeinSTL


I suggest you consult with Monte regarding the "two stick rule"

Just make sure he's got his blood pressure meds handy before you do.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, I was, ideally the size of the one you're getting. Grandma's equipment auction for her golf course went well and she got just shy of $10K for the 55hp diesel Farmtrac and all the implements she had so that one's quite off the table. Right now selling my house then getting moved takes too priority from a time and money standpoint so no toys now and not for the foreseeable future as I'll still need to build a proper shop ASAP which could be 2 years out. At least I've unloaded my boat and several redundant machines out of my shop to free.up some capital and cut down on what I actually have to move 500+ miles.


----------



## mojapitt

South Dakota has got their tourist fuel prices already. Grrrrr


----------



## rhybeka

sorry Monte - that sucks 

10 hour work day almost in. going out to dinner with this bunch and then thankfully tomorrow is Friday of a long weekend no less…. though if I can get to be on good terms with my neck, I'll probably be spreading mulch and cleaning up the back yard.


----------



## diverlloyd

I did dovetails today minus the 2 hour layout. My layout was good the first time at about the 5 minute mark. I kept drawing my lines the opposite direction of where the should have been. So after redoing them for a hour and 45 minutes I realized what I was doing wrong like a big dummy. But they are good now and I'm beat.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Well, I did have to cut the work and sand it to thickness. Then I glued them together and primed and painted it black. I guess it qualifies. :^)

Yeti, I find it amusing you were able to pull the model of my truck from that limited point of view in that picture. Frontier is a great little truck isn't it.


----------



## bandit571

Supper is over with….may do a little work in the shop..later..

Sooo, when are the pins getting done?


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, supper doesn't start until 11:45 PM around here. Lunch about 17:00 and breakfast at 13:00 if you get up in time. 3-11 shift. Except working weekends, Breakfast at 09:00. 11-11 shift. It's got my inner clock plumb out of whack. Go to sleep at 1 AM and wake up at 3 or 4 AM. Back to sleep in the recliner at about 7 and wake up at 10 with all my joints stiff as a board.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Made it home from Nashville. Had to stop on Monteagle and take a 15 minute nap. Saw this coming down the south side of the mountain.










Got home, took a nap. I don't travel like I used to.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that a runaway truck ramp?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good mornin' America, how are ya?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where ya been?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> South Dakota has got their tourist fuel prices already. Grrrrr
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Gas up before ya git ta Indiana, gas is the highest in the nation this weekend… Hum, wunder why???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Where ya been?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hidin'…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Is that a runaway truck ramp?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I use them fer my golf cart…..


----------



## bandit571

Have to wait on items to be bought, before the bed can be finished up…..so….









Off to the right are two 1×10 scraps…the longer one is 29" long….Fired this thing up..









Lower bearings seem to be going out. But, was able to resaw a few blanks..









Then used the mitre saw…









To cut them all to 25" long…any and all scraps had a place to go..









Clamped all the blanks up…









Stanley No. 8..10 pounds of iron….Cardio Workout Plane…
Worked one side until they all matched each other









Flipped the stack over, and repeat..









Until the blanks all matched up..









More shavings to clean up..









Four legs for a Bedside Table Project….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Have to wait on items to be bought, before the bed can be finished up…..so….
> - bandit571


Sounds like you need a trip to Marty's hardware and lumber…..


----------



## bandit571

More like Fabric, padding, stain….slats I may have….something for the slats to sit on….have one out of two.

OK, NOW I am all worn out for the day. Even missed a yard sale full of tools today…must be tired.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of a sale….there's a good one going on this weekend near me. I might go.


----------



## diverlloyd

> South Dakota has got their tourist fuel prices already. Grrrrr
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Gas up before ya git ta Indiana, gas is the highest in the nation this weekend… Hum, wunder why???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I believe that's called gouging and not in the fun wood working variety. Maybe now that zoeller isn't the attorney general for Indiana they will actually go after the gougers. Since zoeller wouldn't since he is related to the owner of thortons gas station chain.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nothing got done in shop this evening. Had to cut grass before rain, then prep work for having the tree cut down tomorrow.

On a positive note, my 10 pack of 20 inch drawer slides came in, guess I can move on to next stage in my current cabinet build.

Calling it a night, time for a cold one and some supper!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thanks, Marty, for all them Thunderstorms you sent over here….tracked them on radar all the way back to Martyville..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> You can t prove they re mine, I wiped the fingerprints off before sending them that way…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


*Marty*

You would not be a very bad criminal since you said "I wiped my prints BEFORE I SENT THEM" lol

*Candy*

Sometimes skim reading is NOT the thing to do. At least I really did think you were referring to the trailer bed!
I'm going to go drink some more caffeine, now.

*Bandit*

That is a wonderful bed build. My Sweetheart is wanting a head board for our bed.

*Jim*

Whoever is calling you phat just call them Skinny and tell them if they are not carful you will put the mojo on them.


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, he likes being called PHAT ever since a waitress told him it stands for Pretty Hot And Tempting!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Is that a runaway truck ramp?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That is indeed a runaway truck ramp. Bad thing is, about a half mile on down the mountain was a truck rolled over in the ditch. Didn't get a picture of that one.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ TGIF ya'll. Going to be a warm one.

check engine light came back on the truck last night. thinking I need to get one of those check engine light readers. Need to get new truck latch thingies too

Work has chewed me up the past two days and now I have deadlines for next week. This weekend is about mulch, moving pavers, and hopefully finding a good sale on charcoal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….road trip this morning….after that, we'll see….


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Work has chewed me up the past two days and now I have deadlines for next week.
> 
> - rhybeka


I was thinking this morning about the past week… today is like being on the interstate. It feels like I have been driving for hours and the last 100 miles through construction traffic and pot holes and I am now on that last clear section of road with just a few miles to go to my destination.

My destination of course being my front porch with a stiff drink.


----------



## bandit571

Back home…stopped at a yard sale, picked a couple 36" F clamps..$4

Had paperwork to do….may just chill out for the rest of the day….we'll see


----------



## bandit571

Hey! Uncle Sugar's Army just paid me…..MAYBE I can get the stuff to build the bed? Might even go back to that sale..and pick those two 3/4" pipe clamps…..nice LONG ones….IF they are still there..


----------



## ssnvet

It's the most wonderful day of the week


----------



## UncleBuck

have a great holiday weekend nubbers, daughters dance recital will sit thru three performances, should have it memorized by then, wouldn't miss it for the world. picking up log trailer tonight, can't wait to start fabricating.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Home early, grass cut. Ready for a rainy weekend.


----------



## mudflap4869

There is a state park across the highway from us, on Grand Lake of the Cherokee. It begins to fill up on Friday for Memorial day weekend. Normal schedule of events is, 1. Rush to get set up on Friday evening. 2. Party like crazy on Saturday and Sunday. 3. Storm all night Sunday. 4 Wake up to disaster on Monday. 5. Break up soggy, wind destroyed camp and go home. Same for Independence Day. I quit planting corn in the garden because without fail it was destroyed by Independence Day storms. 6" tall, broken off, and laying flat on the ground.


----------



## TedW

I am not reading all 117 of them new posts. Bill, nice tractor. Bandit, nice bed frame. Everyone else, sure… whatever.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon. Sale was a bust. Some old crap.
Spent the day out with the family at the City Museum which is more of an amusement park with lots of tunnels and manmade caves for climbing around in. My knees hurt. Now cooking some steaks.

Thanks Ted. Can't wat to get it.

Definitely not my kind of Memorial Day mudflap. I'm more of a cut my grass kind of celebrater. This year I'm working Sunday, Monday, Tuesday.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Traded some favors done the last year with my neighbor to get this tree cut down. Wow they were quick, in little more than an hour, no tree and all piled up. Have a few people coming to pick up stump pieces and some branches. Now time for a nice drink.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, he likes being called PHAT ever since a waitress told him it stands for Pretty Hot And Tempting!
> 
> - CFrye


Well Candy Only you would know that part. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Finally able to sit a spell…..stapler…didn't. Couldn't find any staple sizes that would fit in the stapler…tossed it aside.









$4 for a pair of 36" clamps….fabric showed up..









What the Boss wanted…and the varnish/stain that she picked out..









"Weathered Gray"? Meh..instead of staples, used a few of these..









Grandson and I worked our way around the edge of the plywood panel, pulling the fabric tight as we could..









had the rebate milled around the edges, so the plywood would fit into the groove…again, took two of us, but things have been assembled…









Have some dowels to add..








Been a LONG day….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Made it back from SD mid afternoon. All kinds of chores to do when we got home including moving the lawn. Also I got to visit Monte's woodpile also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

WBBN, that would make some nice lumber. Silver maple?


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all. have my sunblock on, ready to go move pavers while it's dry…i was going to try the power washer again but I think the neighbors would have issues since it's before 8am on a Sat. Thinking about cooking some breakfast before going out.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## rhybeka

eating breakfast and one of my neighbors fires up some kind of power tool - drill maybe? maybe a tile saw? not sure. guess that means it's fair game!


----------



## KelvinGrove

@Mark, glad you made the trip safe.

@Rhybeka, fry up some sausage… I'll help move pavers in exchange for protein.

@ Bandit, that project is coming right along.

The Empress and I had a cup of coffee on the front porch. Something has destroyed the poultry flock. We think it's a fox but don't know for sure.

Relative humidity about90% this morning… Just got and muggy already.

Well, time to go face the day.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Stache The Cat says, "sleep all day, party all night…that's my motto".










Mental note: When the dry fit comes up tight and square, that does NOT mean it is the right size. Measure twice, glue once.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A beautiful morning here.

Tim if it is like me sometimes the dry fit is perfect and the glue up looks like it was my first time ever.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cut some very wet grads this morn. If I didn't cut it now it would have to wait til Wednesday. That would have been bad.

Going to a grad party, then dinner with in laws for Liam's 11th bday. Can't believe he's 11.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gonna talk to FIL about creating a business and paying taxes. Cindy's worried. It might be time considering woodworking and sawmill income together.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales this morning…just missed those pipe clamps…..oh welll…

Hit & Miss today….Time & Temp was saying 84 degrees….too hot for me….spent a little over $8 spread over two sales…









Mitre box and saw..was $10…got it for $7…..the Millers Falls No. 14 was merely the dollar-plus that was in my pocket…Looks like I have some work to do…when it cools down…


----------



## bandit571

Bed rails can wait awhile..too hot for that kind of work….may start up a Night Shift..


----------



## diverlloyd

50 dovetails cut and fitted in 2 hrs + 1hour for glue up and sanding. I'm done for today it's hot and humid outside. I think I will be doweling the shelves in place since the wife's friend wants to center pieces at angles instead of being parallel with the sides.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Good Morning All,
> 
> A beautiful morning here.
> 
> Tim if it is like me sometimes the dry fit is perfect and the glue up looks like it was my first time ever.
> 
> - Festus56


Boy howdy… This one came up 1/2 inch long. Fortunately, I have enough slack in everything else to simply add that much to everything.

And I got the first joints together and pinned.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I need a business name…..and go….


----------



## mojapitt

Bill's Mill


----------



## Mean_Dean

I've always liked the term woodworks.

So it would be ___ woodworks (you fill in the blanks.) If you're going into business with your dad (let's say his first initial is G), then it would be BGWoodworks.

Woodworks encompasses the cutting down of trees, milling them, and the projects and furniture you make.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had that same thought Monte. I'll run it by cindy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like that too. Encompasses everything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bills milling and woodworks.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, if you're really going to do this, make sure you do these things:

First, check with your State agency to make sure the name you choose isn't already in use.

Second, register your business as an LLC, to protect your family assets from liability.

Third, get a good, general liability business insurance policy to protect the business assets.

Fourth, read this book: Small Business for Dummies.

That should get ya started!


----------



## mudflap4869

Table saw add on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Dean. I am gonna do it. My FIL is a cpa and also does these business setups. Gonna go get a bank acct and credit card this week and register with the state. He said the llc won't do anything for me in my case, but may do it anyway.


----------



## ssnvet

Busy day….

Repairing this …









Has resulted in this…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It doesn't LOOK like you're repairing….


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Busy day….
> 
> Repairing ...
> 
> Has resulted in this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That is why I hesitate to start on mine.

And dang it is muggy out there.


----------



## Festus56

Sounds like "Cindy's Everything Wood" to me !!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill s Mill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was gonna name my business Bill's Mill cuz Marty's Mill doesn't rhyme…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill's Forest to Furniture Woodworking


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinkin' woodworking and lawn mowing and call it weeds and woods…..


----------



## bandit571

Lost in the Woods Woodworking?

No wait…that's Ft. Leonard Wood…

Rehabbing that jack plane…









What it looked like, and what it is supposed to look like..









Getting there..









Isn't there a TV show, about Dirty Jobs..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If a tomato is considered a fruit, would ketchup be considered a smoothie???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Marty, go have a tomato smoothie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill s Mill
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I was gonna name my business Bill s Mill cuz Marty s Mill doesn t rhyme…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Go ahead Marty, because I don't think I'm gonna use that. I'm trying to think of something that doesn't use my name.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Yes Marty, go have a tomato smoothie.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Isn't that just another name for a Bloody Mary?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, Forest to Furniture Woodworking


----------



## Mean_Dean

Watched Tom McLaughlin's Rough Cut episode today.

Had an interesting veneering process-much simpler than I've seen before. Just cut the strips how you want 'em, apply yellow glue, and vacuum press 'em.

But it was just another simple project-a table with the veneered top, with a turned column betwixt top and base.

And I gotta say, this guy is as bland as his projects. Doesn't concern himself much with shop safety, either. No hearing protection, and no face shield when turning. He's gonna get punched in the mouth by that lathe one of these days….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are on the same wavelength Monte. I was thinking that if I just dropped the Bill it sounded good. Or maybe woodworks instead of woodworking.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Bill, Forest to Furniture Woodworking
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I think you mentioned that in your post at 1717 PDT….....!


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about just "The Woodworks"?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, his new suggestion was just Forest to Furniture Woodworking.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> How about just "The Woodworks"?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Too bland…....

You've gotta distinguish it from all the other woodworks out there.

Now, if it were the Skunkworks-that would be distinguished!


----------



## firefighterontheside

But I'm not building jets.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, his new suggestion was just Forest to Furniture Woodworking.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You're right-on closer inspection, I didn't notice the comma there.

Gett'n old, I guess….....


----------



## Mean_Dean

> But I'm not building jets.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Why not?

I think an SR-71, out of ebony would look great!


----------



## KelvinGrove

> How about just "The Woodworks"?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Too bland…....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Then how's about, "Bloody Boards Woodcrafters"

That'll get their attention.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> How about just "The Woodworks"?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Too bland…....
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Then how s about, "Bloody Boards Woodcrafters"
> 
> That ll get their attention.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Won't need a SawStop for that one…........!


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about Fireman Bill's repurposed firewood…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bloody Boards Woodcrafters…...a little piece of me goes into every piece of furniture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been trying to avoid the fireman theme, but how about Wildfire Woodworks?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, that would make some nice lumber. Silver maple?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes it was a silver maple. A guy I know came and took the lower large trunk, think it was just under 18 feet long. His buddy came and took a large chunk of the pile of larger cut limbs and offered to take more when I get the rest uncovered. The job was rushed, we had rain coming, as in after we got done it poured rain and I think I saw Noah's ark.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of firetrucks, had another one out in front of the house last night. Kitchen sink approach again-firetruck, ambulance, sheriff's car. Carted another neighbor off to the hospital.

Firetruck driver still hasn't figured out how to get the thing out of the Cul-de Sac. Instead of fighting with the Cul-de-Sac, why not just back the truck out of the street? It's only about 50 yards long.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Modrosic Milling; Tree to Timber Milling; St. Florien's Milling/Woodworks; Gateway Milling (you're close enough to the Arch). I like Wildfire Milling. Good luck with the new venture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I learned long ago that when the truck is too big to turn around in a cul de sac in one movement that it's better to turn straight to the left once in the cul de sac and then usually make a 3 point or less turn around. Sometimes if you try to follow it around, it ends up taking half a dozen moves.


----------



## DonBroussard

Did a bit of working with wood today, although I wouldn't call it woodworking. Last week, I found a rotten board and fell through the front steps of our old house. Lucky for me, there were just a few scrapes and bruises.Today, we changed out all the deck boards . The lumber yard shorted me one 10' deck board so we recycled the best of the ones removed. We did have to sister some boards to reinforce some of the stringers. Like Tim, we got caught in a big rain, so we just put a few screws in the deck boards so they wouldn't move around, but I need to go back next week and finish putting all the screws in.


----------



## diverlloyd

> How about just "The Woodworks"?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Would the mascot be a Tree that isnt sagging?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hadn't thought about a mascot yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Checkers wants to apply for the mascot position at Wildfire Woodworks. She wants a wooden spoke wagon with a team of horses to ride on…..


----------



## Festus56

Just give her a place in the golf cart Marty. Maybe she can drive it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wait, now I gotta get a team of horses? I didn't know this business startup was going to be so much work. I hope it's tax deductible.


----------



## bandit571

Marty needs to drive over to the Indian Lake area…..they have taken "Golf Carts" to a fine art….and they have to have a license to drive them on the highway around here…..several dealers in the area, too. If you don't like the tires you have…chances are, they will have a set you do like….Almost as many carts as cars up there…


----------



## mojapitt

I was planning on stopping by Marty's tomorrow. Unfortunately my wife wants to go a different route to Virginia. So she can see new things that she doesn't understand. I guess, whatever.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's all tax deductible depending on how good you are at creative writing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wait, now I gotta get a team of horses? I didn't know this business startup was going to be so much work. I hope it's tax deductible.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Horses = not tax deductible.

Horse manure removal = tax deductible.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Shade Tree Woodworks INC


----------



## mojapitt

Team of horses for skidding logs, deductible


----------



## DanKrager

Been thinking about business name, Bill.

Saw The Trees Furniture
Shape Shifter Wood
Wood Transformer
Sawyer Goods 
Blue Remedies-New life for old wood
Rearranging The Forest Heirlooms
Sawyer Furniture In The Woods

DanK


----------



## CFrye

I Saw the Light (and Dark) Woodworks
Actually, I kinda like Wildfire Woodworks. You could specialize in shou sugi ban!

*THANK YOU, CRICKET!* I can get back to my Pulse Page!!!


----------



## KelvinGrove

How about, "Tree To Table"?

BTW, Is there a prize for the winning suggestion?


----------



## mojapitt

> How about, "Tree To Table"?
> 
> BTW, Is there a prize for the winning suggestion?
> 
> - KelvinGrove


A tour of his facilities


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Lost Woods Woodworks…...

Free Walnut?


----------



## KelvinGrove

WHHHOOOOOP

WHHHOOOOOP

WHHHOOOOOP

RED ALERT!!! -

RED ALERT!!!

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.fox10tv.com/story/38285941/hormel-foods-recalls-spam-products-after-metal-found-in-meat


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty needs to drive over to the Indian Lake area…..they have taken "Golf Carts" to a fine art….and they have to have a license to drive them on the highway around here…..several dealers in the area, too. If you don t like the tires you have…chances are, they will have a set you do like….Almost as many carts as cars up there…
> 
> - bandit571


Over here you have to be 16 and have a license, other then that, you need a permit sticker within city limits of Martinsville. Out here on county roads, a cop said if there is a slow moving triangle, and a shovel or rake hanging off the side, it is considered farm equipment…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for all the suggestions guys and gals. I'm leaning toward Wildfire, but not sure yet. It's not too long, has alliteration.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

You need something catchy, something unusual that people say, what???

*Naked Bill's Woodworks!*


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ looks like a lot of good business names  time for some shop time here - aka tool cleanup and more dovetails.  might even get to the point I'm confident enough to cut them in the tool chest bottom /fingers crossed/

Jim, that's a good looking cabinet!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I missed the drawer unit mudflap. Nice work and a great spot to have something like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You need something catchy, something unusual that people say, what???
> 
> *Naked Bill s Woodworks!*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I think that's more catchy than I want to be, plus sawing naked might be dangerous.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> You need something catchy, something unusual that people say, what???
> 
> *Naked Bill s Woodworks!*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


He wants to attract customers-not scare them off!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You need something catchy, something unusual that people say, what???
> 
> *Naked Bill s Woodworks!*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I think that's more catchy than I want to be, plus sawing naked might be dangerous.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


ROFL


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Williams Wildfire Woodworks, website would be like *WWW.com*

Only 59° now and cloudy. Chance of rain for the next couple days they say. Should get to the low 70's later.


----------



## rad457

I go by A & L Designs. Mark the half decent projects with initials " AR" Met another much better craftsman with same tag but luckily he is in Scotland.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought about that too Mark and I would if I went by William, but I don't.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

DeSoto Millworks.


----------



## Mean_Dean

How about this:

Fireside Woodworks, you burn it, we turn it.


----------



## rhybeka

weeded the raised bed to warm up a bit and now back to my third dovetail for practice.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> weeded the raised bed to warm up a bit and now back to my third dovetail for practice.
> 
> - rhybeka


I feel ya. Been drilling 1 inch holes 16 inches deep in the stump off and on all day. But the stump needs to be gone as much as drawers need to be finished. LOL Some many projects, so little time off from work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Drop some dynamite in those holes. That ought to take care of it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

WBBN, 1/2 stick of dynamite will relocate that stump fairly efficiently…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beat ya to it.


----------



## bandit571

Rusty old jack plane…









Looks a little bit different..now









hanging out with it's younger brother..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Beat ya to it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You got lucky….....!


----------



## bandit571

First coat of this…s…tuff is on the headboard….going only where it will be seen..









Let's just say I am not a fan of this stuff….









Bottom rail has a gap between it and the bottom rail of the padded panel..Maybe the second coat will be better? 
(Doubt it..) Need to find a spot the "paint" the footboard, and the two side rails….went and got the last remaining parts to do the assembly….drying time holding things up….

A/C is on full blast….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Drop some dynamite in those holes. That ought to take care of it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Kinda worried about the landing zone here:


----------



## diverlloyd

Dynamite isn't fun now thermite vs stump is something to behold. Well thermite vs anything is a good time.


----------



## diverlloyd

After seeing picture thermite may not be a good option.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about some lava. They have plenty in HI.


----------



## bandit571

Rent a stump grinder. And grind it deep.

Or










Turn it into a home for Gnomes?


----------



## Mean_Dean

I still say dynamite. A full stick-not only will it relocate the stump, but should take care of any termite problems you might have with the house…...


----------



## Festus56

And I thought I liked to blow stuff up…...........


----------



## Mean_Dean

> And I thought I liked to blow stuff up…...........
> 
> - Festus56


Wonder if he'd need a permit for that….......?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> And I thought I liked to blow stuff up…...........
> - Festus56
> 
> Wonder if he d need a permit for that….......?
> - Mean_Dean


Few days after I put finishing touches on this the county showed up.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> And I thought I liked to blow stuff up…...........
> - Festus56
> 
> Wonder if he d need a permit for that….......?
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Few days after I put finishing touches on this the county showed up.
> 
> ...
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Well, if you're not gonna blow it up, why would they care…..?


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, pretty cool looking shuttlecraft!


----------



## DanKrager

Dynamite doesn't get rid of termites. It just makes them deaf.

DanK


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dynamite doesn t get rid of termites. It just makes them deaf.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Only if they survive the blast….....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Few days after I put finishing touches on this the county showed up.
> ...
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Well, if you re not gonna blow it up, why would they care…..?
> - Mean_Dean


As a joke the guy wrote a ticket. Here's what they came up with. Again, he was cool just checked the size restrictions for a building.

1. Illegally parked spacecraft
2. Spacecraft without county, state or FAA registration
3. Spacecraft without proper insurance documents
4. No lighted landing area for spacecraft
5. Spacecraft equipped with weapons of mass destruction. i.e. plasma cannons and rockets
6. Spacecraft did not have FAA flight worthiness certificate


----------



## ssnvet

Business name?

1st pick….. The Mr. Bill Show :^p

Of those mentioned, I think Wildfire Woodworks is best


----------



## ssnvet

New motor finally arrived for the lathe

Swapping out this …








1 HP single phase, 120 v, capacitor start, reversible

For this….








1 HP, 3 phase, 220 v, VFD driven, variable speed, reversible

The old motor has something wrong with it and is really week. I'm guessing that it's only putting out half of the rated power

The new motor weighs double

Looking forward to having full power and variable speed


----------



## mojapitt

So the sign said "Information at 1640 am". My question, isn't 1640 actually pm?


----------



## mojapitt

Just got home. 2:00 am. Ugh


----------



## CFrye

Welcome home, Monte & Lena!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Rain in North Georgia today. Since I park the mower in the shop that means no shop time. I wonder if I can rearrange things…

And while explosives and thermite are more entertaining, I agree that pouring in stump remover and boiling water is far more neighbor friendly.



> So the sign said "Information at 1640 am". My question, isn t 1640 actually pm?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Time warp radio I guess…how fast were you driving anyways?


----------



## DonBroussard

Good morning guys and gals!

Don't forget our fallen on Memorial Day.

Driving on I-10 yesterday, we saw a lighted flashing road sign that read "2 Miles Ahead". As a driver, how do you interpret such a sign? BTW, there was nothing noted for the next 2 miles. Probably a programming error, where they forgot to include a verb.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for introducing yerself Huaisheng…..


----------



## mojapitt

Is that spam or a real introduction?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to my dirt in the woods yesterday and installed a firepit ring, Debbie planted a few flowers, we'll be having a cookout/campout in a couple of weeks if anybody wants to drop in…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, it's probably real, Cricket has a recall on spam…..


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Marty. What project are you burning?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you'll need a company vehicle for Wildfire Woodworks…..


----------



## mojapitt

Something made grass taller while we were gone. Just had it the right height also.


----------



## mojapitt

That's cool Marty. Can it haul logs?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Something made grass taller while we were gone. Just had it the right height also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I have moles that are constantly pushing the grass blades up higher…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That s cool Marty. Can it haul logs?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It should with a motor like that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Memorial Day… I'm celibrating by dunking Oreos in coffee…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Happy Memorial Day… I m celibrating by dunking Oreos in coffee…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I am going to have some kahlua in my coffee and raise one for some of my comrades that did not come back.


----------



## bandit571

Computer desk has been invaded by a "Brigade" of Piss-ants…trap has been set…


----------



## bandit571

Computer desk has been invaded by a "Brigade" of Piss-ants…trap has been set…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, you ll need a company vehicle for Wildfire Woodworks…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's great Marty. When can I pick it up?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool rainy looking day here. Has not started yet but is 100% chance.

Marty is that going to be your golf cart when it grows up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm working today, but Liam's Boy Scout troop is performing an honor guard at a local cemetery for those who didn't come home. Liam is at the front of the line because he's the shortest.


----------



## mojapitt

I do think Wildfire Woodworks is the best name.


----------



## mojapitt

Employee at Walmart referred to himself as a Cart Recovery Specialist.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, my wife's "faster route home" saved us about 30 miles over last time and cost about $70 in toll fees.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> By the way, my wife s "faster route home" saved us about 30 miles over last time and cost about $70 in toll fees.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thankfully my wife does not drive, navigate, or give advice on the best routes to anywhere. Completely oblivious to the road other than pointing out a McDonald's now and then.

ROFL


----------



## KelvinGrove

> By the way, my wife s "faster route home" saved us about 30 miles over last time and cost about $70 in toll fees.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


File that under, "if it ain't one thing, it's another.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Getting some shop cleaning done today.

An observation on the process. In order to succeed it is necessary to take a deep breath and throw all 4 boxes and at least one of the barrels of cutoff and scrap into the burn pile.


----------



## mojapitt

> Getting some shop cleaning done today.
> 
> An observation on the process. In order to succeed it is necessary to take a deep breath and throw all 4 boxes and at least one of the barrels of cutoff and scrap into the burn pile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Yeah, gotta just throw it sometimes.


----------



## Festus56

Good picture Bill. Looks professional.

Only tolls on roads here depends on how fast you are driving !!

I need to clean out my scrap bins also. Have a years worth of pices that I will never use.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy in daughter's new swimming pool


----------



## bandit571

Best way to keep cool. Looking good!

Boss' errands have been run…maybe I should be working on that bed frame? At least get the side rails done…

Missed the Parades this morning. For a long time, I used to match with the firing party…carrying a M1903 for the 2 mile walk. WhenI retired, I turned in ALL my uniforms….and no longer march in parades…

Great-Grandfather Perry Newman was mustered into Co. G, 135th Ohio Vol. INF in 1864. was mustered out in 1865.. and is buried down at the National Cemetery, in Dayton ( Gettysburg,OH) VA center.


----------



## Handtooler

Bill, Liam is certainly a fine looking young man. Glad he is in scouting and doing his duty by the service. What rank has he achieved and is he aslo in "The Order of The Arrow"? Please thank him for his superior work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure the $70 was worth it to Leanna to see more of her adopted country. Good job Leanna.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to see Andy being active.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam just crossed over to Boy Scouts this year and so is not in the order. I was proud to see that he took it very seriously this morning. There weren't a lot of the scouts there so it was good that he attended and did his part to honor local soldiers who never made it home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A google search of Wildfire Woodworks finds one other of the same name, but they are in Oregon, so I think I'll be fine using that name. I think I'm 95% decided on that.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I did a funeral for a guy that was a Scout Leader. They asked could I come up with something to pass off the flag to one of the Scouts and he would present the flag to the widow. No protocol against it, so we rehearsed it a few times and I gave the card with the words to the young Scout. To his credit he memorized it all, and delivered it all spot on. Gave the kid a Challenge Coin with my rank on it.

Fast forward to 2009 in Iraq and I hear my name called in the chow hall line. Soldier comes up greets me and shows me his coin. Low and behold it was the same young man. Small world, very small some days.


----------



## mojapitt

The one in Oregon has not posted in 2 years Bill. I think her safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

WBBN, that's a wonderful story. Not only is it a small world, but he had the coin on him. Obviously made a huge impact on him and the rest of his life.


----------



## KelvinGrove

@WBBN, That is cool. I still think about people who encouraged me growing up. We never know what w kind word will cause 20 years from now. Unfortunately, the same can be said about a temper tantrum.

Okay gang. Thoughts on lumber racks? I have 10 foot ceiling in the shop and am thinking about converting the stuff piled in the corner to something more manageable.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> @WBBN, That is cool. I still think about people who encouraged me growing up. We never know what w kind word will cause 20 years from now. Unfortunately, the same can be said about a temper tantrum.
> 
> Okay gang. Thoughts on lumber racks? I have 10 foot ceiling in the shop and am thinking about converting the stuff piled in the corner to something more manageable.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Very true.

As for lumber rack this is not perhaps what you are looking for but maybe gives you an idea. I have low ceilings in shop. (I did not build it, previous owner did and hung plants in it.) Years ago I opened up the center. That leaves me with 50 inch overhangs on each side of shop. Using downspout I got from the scraps of a gutter company I made plugs for one end and put a small board on the other with the size it will accept. Stuffed them all above and now when I need smaller stock a certain size I look up and get what I need.

Best picture I have at the moment. Pardon the air filter, it needed a home and that was a good spot.


----------



## bandit571

Got both rail for the bedframe done….with the A/C on full blast, still too hot in the Dinning Room..









needed 8 holes, like these two…all hand tool day, today…









Needed a notch cut on the top of each rail, to fit in the notches on the posts…cross cut was the "easy" part..









Rip cut involve me sitting on the plank, that was sitting on the table and that stool.. and using two hands to saw with









Handle was a tad too small..









Gave that PM Mitre box a test drive..









Saw needs sharpened….might do for smaller stuff..2×2s were cut to length.









Glue and screws to attach…slats will sit on these rails.

Got both rails done, and ready for that "finish" the Boss likes….and even set out the foot board to get it's coat applied…
taking a long break, now..


----------



## mudflap4869

Fireflies last night and 96 degrees today, SUMMER is here. 4 PM and so far, I have been smart enough to not go out in the heat.


----------



## diverlloyd

I bought the portamate lumber racks from lowes that were $20. They still have them at the store but not online. https://m.lowes.com/pd/Portamate-72-in-W-x-41-in-H-Orange-Black-Steel-Garage-Storage-System/999902675
Instead of two supports I bought extra sets and made it three per level. I bought enough for 24 shelves all together it is holding about 900 bdft. One section is for 8' and under and mounted to a purpose built wall(shop is block). The other section is for 8' to 12' pieces. It's also built on a fake wall that is set 5" off the block wall. Allowing me to use that space for sheet storage. It is also placed to where I can open up the overhead door and unload straight in line to the long section. I like the set up if you want pictures I can take them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Fireflies last night and 96 degrees today, SUMMER is here. 4 PM and so far, I have been smart enough to not go out in the heat.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Here in Atlanta we have climate change, for the past few months it has been Monsoon season. I could have swore this rain everyday was Florida weather. Cannot keep the burning barrel going when rain hit so hard you think Noah and the ark are going to show up anytime. I have to cross 22 feet to get from back door to shop. Been drowned three times today already.

LOL


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  I've been working on dovetails some more with my veritas jig. on my 5th attempt and it's going pretty well. going to work on doing layout on more than one this week and hopefully get started on my dutch tool chest next weekend!


----------



## bandit571

Had to go to Lowes tonight…Wall E World did not have those fold up sawhorses..they USED to carry (Stanleys)

Right at the doorway, at Lowes..$39.95 a pair….meh…actually found someone to ask…and she even knew where they were! Hitachi…..and I saved $10. Pays to ask, don't it.

Set them up on the back patio..and spread the "Finish" on the three items….May try a second coat…may not. Got as much paint on me fingers as I did on the wood….usual..

Still way too hot outside….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty is that going to be your golf cart when it grows up?
> 
> - Festus56


Close, mine will have a beer tap instead of a ladder…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Okay gang. Thoughts on lumber racks?
> - KelvinGrove


Heavy duty racks at Menards, has a pretty tough rating…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Fireflies last night and 96 degrees today, SUMMER is here. 4 PM and so far, I have been smart enough to not go out in the heat.
> 
> - mudflap4869


That's nothing, it's so hot here, my eggs are melting…..


----------



## bandit571

Scrambled..or Poached?


----------



## Festus56

Evening All,

Great story WBBN. Wish all the younger generations would all be that impressed with our people in any uniform.

Good picture of Andy. Looks like an enjoyable place to be.

Not much happening here. Making a cribbage board for a wedding present later this summer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I use the Menards shelving system too. I like it.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers. Hope everyone has a great week. Time to hit the workload.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning!

AJ, I built my own from a plan in either Family Handyman or Wood Magazine several years ago. it mimics the one from Menards, just with 2×4's and lag bolts.


----------



## rhybeka

Trying to see if these pics post in the right orientation from my phone

Latest dovetail - splitting a bit in the right side so still need to work out the kinks









Starting on the Stanley 358 miter rehab as well - that will be a blog I think. I have more than a few of these Allen screws that have half the head missing. Any ideas on extracting them before I go drilling them out??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Started off with a window AC fire that was out before we got there. Had a few people with smoke inhalation. Now drinking some coffee before inspections and interviewing a kid to paint fire hydrants this summer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would try vise grips Beka, if they're sticking out. Maybe some pb blaster first.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho and off to the salt mine I go. Someone queue the March of the Winkies song. (my kids used to hum that when it was time for them to go do their homework).

Three tubes of PL300 foam/wood cement and a few cleats and a dozen screws and I have the plywood repair patched in to where the rotted OSB was.

If anyone is ever considering building with stress skin panels, I have one work of advice. Don't do it!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…
Pissants seemed to have left the area..they loved the bait in the traps…

paint has dried overnight..









Fancy sawhorses..









Waiting on the Boss' approval…

Need to wake up a GrandBRAT, and tear the old bed apart,,,and build the new one in it's place.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Over the weekend I have had a cold coming on. Went to the hospital for my weekly treatment today. No go since the cold would mask the symptoms if a problem developed.

To heck with it. Came home, took Tylenol, went back to bed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunshine today and maybe get to the mid 70's they say. Still a chance of showers and the river is still flooding some.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I would have used panels on my roof, but they were cost prohibitive for me.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> That s cool Marty. Can it haul logs?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It can definitely haul Ash… :^D


----------



## DanKrager

Beka, A/ATF will penetrate faster and more thoroughly than any commercial product, but you use what you have. Tap on it with a steel hammer and nail set or small punch. When you try to turn it out, don't muscle it. Just wiggle it back and forth a little bit and soon you will notice that it has begun to move. If it doesn't begin to move right away, rinse and repeat. Patience is your friend.

DanK


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I use the Menards shelving system too. I like it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Same here. Very strong and easy to access and has several lengths to work with.



> Over the weekend I have had a cold coming on. Went to the hospital for my weekly treatment today. No go since the cold would mask the symptoms if a problem developed.
> 
> To heck with it. Came home, took Tylenol, went back to bed.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


That sounds so good I think I will to. lol


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, I would have used panels on my roof, but they were cost prohibitive for me.
> - firefighterontheside


Actually, a roof is one of the only places I would consider using them again. I've just had too many problems with window flashing and carpenter ants to ever consider using them again on walls. And yes, they were definitely expensive.


----------



## ssnvet

If anyone is interested in seeing the outcome of my CNC hot melt glue machine design/build, I wrapped up my blog










and posted a short video


----------



## Festus56

Pretty cool machine Matt. !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

The Gluebot rules!


----------



## TedW




----------



## bandit571

Suppertime!...old bed torn apart, metal frame to the curb! New frame was a bear to assemble…one end didn't want to go into it's notch….wide chisel + 16oz hammer = fitted.

Frame is assembled…almost square…..the three slats have been cut to length..with a Disston D-112 handsaw…wasn't going to run a cord to power a circular saw for that….outside ON the new sawhorses.

Just sat down to supper..and my second Yuengling Traditional Lager. Bought 6,, may take all of them…

3/4" plywood…needs an inch cut off from an end….then fill in along the side of it with a 12" wide strip….I will run a cord, this time…

Film @ 2300hrs, ZULU.


----------



## bandit571

TED! Don't be bashful…come on in…


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, did you have good time with the family Sunday?


----------



## bandit571

Yuengling #3 is almost history….but..










Almost too tight a fit for the mattress…









Other than adjusting the rail to fit, this end wasn't to bad to do…









Needed a c clamp to pull this end into the notch…rail had a slight twist to it..









Three 1×6 slats..









To support a sheet of 3/4" plywood…slats were screwed into place..









And the plywood screwed to the slats…

I think I am done, for today…...I am also soaked….was getting hard to see, with the sweat running down the glasses, and into the eyes…


----------



## mojapitt

I need to find a job for my wife. She's killing me with "little" things around the house.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like someone is having a meltdown today on the Community Rules forum.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, that individual melts down quite frequently. I think he just likes listening to himself.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I find it entertaining, but I am sure Cricket would have another word for it….


----------



## mojapitt

Kicking back in my favorite tshirt


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket is #1, besides that, she's good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Love it Monte, where can I git me one???


----------



## mojapitt

Found it in a gas station in Brodus Montana probably 10 years ago. Maybe Festus can find one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No wood today, just metal, welded up a windshield frame for the beer buggy…..


----------



## mojapitt

I carried a few boards today. Does that count as woodworking? Otherwise I mowed and trimmed lawn and leveled the dirt in wife's raised bed garden.


----------



## mojapitt

What do you use the blast cabinet for Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What do you use the blast cabinet for Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Iron skillets, park bench irons, this and that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I use it fer rusty stuff…..


----------



## bandit571

How many miles per Pony Keg?

Ain't leaving the house any more tonight…Lager #4 is going down way too nice….yep..been THAT kind of a day….

Something for WBBN:

Last night IN country, leaving on the silver bird in the morning….just my usual luck, I draw O.D. duty….
Walking the "kudo street Pub Crawl" with a fellow "O".....somehow wind up with an arm-load of empty beer bottles..

Walking up an alley way, looking for a dumpster….sighted a wall, seemed like just the place to line them up..

.45 to dispose of them..kind of a contest to see which "drunk as a skunk" troop could break the most..

Contest was just getting started….then all hell breaks loose..return fire, shouts of "VC, VC!"...

Turned out, there was an ARVN MP Station on the other side of that wall…...

Two now very sober "O s" walk down the alley, turn a couple corners, walk up to the MPs, and ask what was going on? Situation was then calmed down..never did find any VC….and the two of us continued on about our O.D. business.. hangovers aren't so bad, when you are headed home…


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket is #1, besides that, she s good…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I needed that smile tonight. Thank you.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We all like you Cricket. Keeps us smiling too !

Haven't seen a t-shirt like that but I will look around. Probably one somewhere. What size ya need?

Looking good Marty. You going to paint the wood or fiberglass it first?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How many miles per Pony Keg?
> 
> Ain t leaving the house any more tonight…Lager #4 is going down way too nice….yep..been THAT kind of a day….
> 
> Something for WBBN:
> 
> Last night IN country, leaving on the silver bird in the morning….just my usual luck, I draw O.D. duty….
> Walking the "kudo street Pub Crawl" with a fellow "O".....somehow wind up with an arm-load of empty beer bottles..
> 
> Walking up an alley way, looking for a dumpster….sighted a wall, seemed like just the place to line them up..
> 
> .45 to dispose of them..kind of a contest to see which "drunk as a skunk" troop could break the most..
> 
> Contest was just getting started….then all hell breaks loose..return fire, shouts of "VC, VC!"...
> 
> Turned out, there was an ARVN MP Station on the other side of that wall…...
> 
> Two now very sober "O s" walk down the alley, turn a couple corners, walk up to the MPs, and ask what was going on? Situation was then calmed down..never did find any VC….and the two of us continued on about our O.D. business.. hangovers aren t so bad, when you are headed home…
> 
> - bandit571


ROFL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Couldn't sleep. 90 more minutes until I'm released.
Gotta unload the trailer of logs so I can put the tractor on it. May take all day. Marty, wanna drive that beer cart(with beer) down here to help? Btw, I just made reservations to go to Holiday World in July.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning! buzzing through since it looks like work is bearing down. Ugh. debating if I should still take friday off. Getting pulled into more projects and other projects that were sleeping are waking. meh.

I was going to plane two cherry boards down that I need for my dutch tool chest yesterday at Whits, but ended up loading my truck down with all of my misc scrap from the past two projects and the mantle project. brought that home and unloaded. Somehow found stickers for most of it. white oak and red oak.

@Bill what's Holiday world?

Lovely. Fire drill test.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's an amusement park in Santa Claus Indiana. It has regular rides plus a big water park. The attached campground is called Lake Rudolph.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like a scene from "Vacation" Bill


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...not even a hangover this morning.

Errands to run, and maybe put all the toys away…..may work on a small table build….

Great night's sleep on the new bed!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Haven t seen a t-shirt like that but I will look around. Probably one somewhere. What size ya need?
> 
> Looking good Marty. You going to paint the wood or fiberglass it first?
> 
> - Festus56


Paint the wood, large on the shirt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I ain't been to Holiday World since the kids were little. There was just a commercial on TV for HW, 2 parks, free drinks, free parking, free sunscreen, free Wi-fi for $39.95…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Waitin' on the tropical storm to git here this morning, is gonna be cooler today with a high of only 80…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

God morning all… I took some niquil and missed the melt down. Sure wish I could shake this what-ever-it-is kind of creeping crud.

Anyway, I did make it to work… 3 years, 7 months, 2 days left.

Got an e-mail from my boss, "if we had a million dollars, what would you spend it on?" Sent him a list of about 3 million in one time expense and another million in annuals….

Might see fifty cents out of it. I hate budget time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Sounds like a scene from "Vacation" Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe if Marty(moose) shows up.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM - "It's not a vacation. It's a quest!" I hope it's not closed when y'all arrive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last year we had reservations at the campground and 2 days before we were to go they sent me an email to let me know Holiday world was closed, but we could still camp if we wanted. Maybe if there had been email in the 80's, they would have let Clark know that Wally World was closed.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Another long day….


----------



## mojapitt

It's not lunch time yet Stumpy


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte is like the Energizer Bunny, he just keeps going, and has been a huge help to me, 
So thankful he came here .


----------



## firefighterontheside

I could stand for him to move here next.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is a nice sunny day here. Going to get to 80° later. Are way ahead on rain this year which means I will have to mow the lawn again today.

Charles how is the shoulder? Back to normal yet?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Not yet Mark, but its getting there , still some limitations. 
The biggest issue was i waited too long, and several muscles became detached, so they had to get creative to reattach, and getting them built back up is gonna take a bit , but im trying . Lots of exercising and so forth.


----------



## mojapitt

Not thinking there's another move in my foreseeable future.

Waiting for the rain to make it a good time to sleep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Old faithful the tractor is loaded up. She's done her last bit of work for me. The picture is the last logs she moved for me. Kinda sad, but I'll get over it.


----------



## mojapitt

I think you will forget about this tractor when you load the new one.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Monte with the point blank logic. I love it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, bring that one over here, and take mine for the trade in…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Old faithful the tractor is loaded up. She's done her last bit of work for me. The picture is the last logs she moved for me. Kinda sad, but I'll get over it.
> 
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Breaking up is hard to do…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, bring that one over here, and take mine for the trade in…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


There's an idea…...if they would give me $5500 for it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

*SO*

IS everyone that is coming to the LJ bash here going to camp or stay in my air conditioned shop or need a phone number to a few motels?
Let me know so I can get the phone numbers to you asap by sending me a PM. Remember it is June 22-24 or Friday - Sunday


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Not thinking there s another move in my foreseeable future.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Every time you move stuff gets lost, outdated, or broken. For the average family, seven moves is about the same as having your house burn down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I dug out these 8/4 slabs of walnut, 17" wide. Here's my concept for the new tabletop. I will have to put a narrow piece in the middle to make the top 36" wide. The knots will get cut out and I will rip these to plane, joint and then glue back. These things are heavy.


----------



## Chas7715

I was perusing my local Craigslist (OKC) and came upon this:










Look like good ole' Ted is branching out!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That Ted….he's a sly devil.


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin that reminds me I need to get the banner to you!!

Just a fly-by to say hi  work is going to be killer the next two weeks. Think I'll ask Whit to plane those boards for me


----------



## mojapitt

Ted needs to be used for Trap Shooting


----------



## bandit571

..got legs…









four table legs, tapered on two sides….aprons are cut to size…









Two longs, two shorts….top has been planed flat…









And I am sitting here, having a cold one…..I made sure the fan was "ON" today,,









Marty's Monsoons arrived here a little bit ago….windier than a Congressman at re-election…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill when the father in-law and I go fishing we go to Christmas lake village right across from holiday world. A place called Fleig's in Ferdinand Indiana is a great place to eat. It short drive from the interstate. The wife's family loves the place and I have been told it's the best place for fried chicken and fried chicken organs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting, thanks AJ.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> ....fried chicken organs.
> 
> - diverlloyd


No thanks…..


----------



## diverlloyd

No problem Bill my wife's family are from there and the antique store in Ferdinand has some nice hand tools.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike fried chicken liver done right is one of the best foods to eat. Most places make them well over done. Not a gizzard fan but I'm willing to try hearts.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Organs are used for bait, for catfish.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Organs are used for bait, for catfish.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


That includes liver of any discription.


----------



## bandit571

Supper is over….might try to get a little more sawdust made….

Maybe later, do a blog about a table build….?


----------



## mudflap4869

Liver? Not in this life. Dad and my brother loved that crap, now Brian orders it almost every time we take him out eat. I wonder just who the hell his parents actually are. The hospital gave us a defective baby when hr was born. He eats other crap that I wouldn't allow in my house, such as sheep parts. Friggin disgusting. 
Sweat got in my eyes and burns like fire. I came in the house and washed them out with water, it helped a little. Heck no, I didn't use soap! I avoid that stuff. 
I might just have to find some groceries to swaller. Peanut butter for breakfast just don't last all day when you are working in 90+ degree weather.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta back AJ up on some good fried chicken livers, maybe it's an Indiana thing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta back Jim up on some good peanut butter fer breakfast, maybe it's an old man thing…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, let them know I'll take $5500 fer mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Worked on the golf cart floor some today, once the 'lil stuff is worked out, I'll make the doors…..


----------



## diverlloyd

One for the catfish one for me. I'm game for eating any animal except traditional family pet species. Marty it's not just a Indiana thing. I had a classmates mom tell me how she makes them and she's in NYC. Maybe it's a acquired taste like buttermilk or cottage cheese.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like buttermilk and cottage cheese…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Organs are used for bait, for catfish.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


I usually use a grenade. As explained to me by my Grandfather fishing is about 3 things, catching fish, drinking beer and talking about women. He said we should get the fishing out of the way so we have more time for the last two items.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Camera has a problem….battery will not allow me to use the "Flash" more than a couple times….battery is sitting in it's charger, right now…

BIG glass of ice, 1/2 full of Tonic Water, then Mountain Dew to mix…away the taste of the Tonic..


----------



## bandit571

There was a Diner in Washington DC that serve Giblets & Brown Gravy over Rice…wasn't too bad..

Better than eating a bowl of rice,,getting down to the last bit, and a couple of them move on their own…


----------



## bandit571

Aprons for Bedside Table Project have been made..
.








Uncle Charles is taking over the calves in the legs…










Even with the fan set on HIGH….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I like buttermilk and cottage cheese…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Me too! Is this a # moment?


----------



## bandit571

Past curfew..on a Wednesday night?

Ever get too tired to go to sleep?


----------



## mudflap4869

Buttermilk and cottage cheese are both good, but I have never mixed them. Don't sound to appetizing. Got some large curd just today, just waiting for me to hoss down on it. 
Well it is time to mix the ranch mix into the ground beef and build a couple burgers. Cole slaw and tater salad for when the BOB gets home in about 45 minutes to an hour.

WELL, so much for burgers. Candy just called and said that her mother fell and broke her hip. We will be spending the next few hours in the ER. Updates as they come in.


----------



## mojapitt

What are ya'll doing awake. I am working.


----------



## bandit571

Too damn tired to go to sleep…...


----------



## bandit571

Cottage Cheese and either Black Pepper, or Maple Syrup….

Can't stand Buttermilk…


----------



## DIYaholic

> What are ya ll doing awake. I am working.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ummm…..

Whut da ya think….
I'm off tomorrow (today??)....
Having a few cold ones….
Is that OK???


----------



## mojapitt

If it's good for you Randy, that's all that matters.


----------



## bandit571

Thought a shower would help make me sleepy….nope. So, now I am sitting here, writing a Blog or two…

Wondered why MY cold ones were MIA….


----------



## CFrye

Mom was already in a hospital bed by the time I got the news. Broke her left hip (that's the weak side from the stroke in October) and it only hurts if she moves it. She also has a UTI and had a heart attack. Dang overachiever! Bone doc sees her this morning. Hopefully can fix her hip with a pin. I gotta get a nap. She was supposed to have a mammogram today-pretty extreme measures to get outta that! Prayers appreciated.


----------



## mojapitt

prayers for her Candy.


----------



## CFrye

Much appreciated, Monte!


----------



## diverlloyd

Best wishes for your mom candy.

I don't think I have mixed buttermilk with cottage cheese. I do like cottage cheese with a lot of things. A beef manhattan with cottage cheese is amazing.


----------



## rhybeka

dear Lord, Candy/Jim - tell mom to quit salsa dancing!  she'll be in my thoughts and prayers! they mix a lot of the time 

@AJ I use cottage cheese and mustard for my potato chips

working from home today as it will probably be a 12+ hour shift. trying to get these videos done before next week.


----------



## TedW

Monte, I had a dandidilly time! How was the drive?

Bandit, the bed is looking great. You shop floor not so much, needs more shavings.

Arlin, I'll either camp out or sleep in the shop. Motels are for wussies.

Chas, I actually fell for that Ted's Woodworking Plans some years ago. If anyone feels tempted, just use google to search for free plans. I believe that's what he did and now he's selling all the links he found.

I'm super busy these days with apartment turnovers, getting them ready for new tenants. Today I have to finish one up, then tonight I have an overnighter because the current tenant is moving out tonight and the new tenant is moving in first thing in the morning. And the apartment manager tells me the place needs a lot of work. Then I get some rest until Monday or Tues when I start remodeling a kitchen and bathroom. Lucky for me the rooms will be pre-gutted. I'll be sharing some pics during that project.

I gotta hit the shower and get busy. Later folks!


----------



## TedW

Candy, I'm wishing your mom a quick recovery so she can get back to overachieving.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Good morning all. Yet another day at the mill. Three years, seven months exactly. That is just 187 more Mondays.

Today's big event, doing a thing on weather tools. Which actually is a fun topic.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy, prayers and wishing your mother the best


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Went to check the oil in the van this morning….handle snapped off of the dip stick….Radiator was almost empty….

Self-driving screw to now act as a handle for the stick.

Beginning to think this is a Monday….


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka potato chips are perfect scoops for cottage cheese, mac and cheese, hamburger helper and baked beans. I'm sure I left something out but I'm a dipper so I'm pretty much open to anything I can dip.


----------



## DonBroussard

I like cottage cheese with pineapple chunks or blueberries or strawberries or peaches - you get the idea. I also like buttermilk, but it has to be very cold for me to enjoy it. My issue with buttermilk is that there is no way to know when it's gone bad.

Candy-Prayers for Mom.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I like cottage cheese with pineapple chunks or blueberries or strawberries or peaches - you get the idea.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Geeze louise people… Ya want healthy? Ya want fiber? Eat the box while I eat the frosted flakes!


----------



## CharlesNeil

I like cottage cheese with bourbon, then again I like most anything with bourbon, except buttermilk. LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I like cottage cheese with bourbon, then again I like most anything with bourbon, except buttermilk. LOL
> 
> - CharlesNeil


What's your favorite bourbon, Charles?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Makers mark, Buffalo Trace…. but generally …"brown". LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

If you like wheated bourbons, Makers 46 is very good.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbers…

Candy… I hope your mother can get comfortable. Saying a prayer for her recovery.

Re. Bourbon…. I finally broke down and bought a bottle of Makers 46. But they had a good sale on Gentleman's Jack the same day and I have to say, the GJ is my new favorite. Very smooth.

Got a whole lot going on these days in Mainiac land. Daughter #2 is officially done with High School. She ranked #3 in her class and graduation is next Friday. My wife's niece graduates tomorrow and we're off to Bangor, ME for that. Then a Dance recital on Sat. and off to Cambridge to see Mary on Sunday.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thoughts and prayers your way Candy.
Morning to everyone else. 
It's my Friday. 
Can't get it over with soon enough.


----------



## mojapitt

I drink buttermilk and eat cottage cheese. Never mixed the 2.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Mike fried chicken liver done right is one of the best foods to eat. Most places make them well over done. Not a gizzard fan but I m willing to try hearts.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Heart and Gizzard for me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Praying for your Mother Candy.


----------



## Handtooler

Candy, My prayers for your mother's quick recovery and thoughts for you and Mudflap in this time. Keep your sprits up!


----------



## rhybeka

I'm ready for some whiskey! 2 hours of my day have been eaten up by meetings… at least they have been informative.

@Bruce any good tool places to haunt in Boise?


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Sorry about your mother Candy, hope they can get her fixed up good as new.

I don't mind cottage cheese and an occasional shot of bourbon but not going to mix them!!


----------



## theoldfart

Candy/Flap, my thoughts are with you. I'm sure she will be up and around sooner than you think.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Re. Bourbon…. I finally broke down and bought a bottle of Makers 46. But they had a good sale on Gentleman s Jack the same day and I have to say, the GJ is my new favorite. Very smooth.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Makers 46 is a good wheated bourbon. I have an open bottle of it, and really enjoy it.

By the way, Jack Daniels, although it meets the legal definition of straight bourbon under the terms of NAFTA, is not bourbon under the definition of Tennessee state law, and as such is Tennessee Whiskey, not bourbon.

Seems those in the Volunteer State are mighty particular about their whiskey definitions….....

(In a bit of irony, Moore county, where JD is produced, is a dry county, and JD is not available there.)


----------



## RichT

I have two bottles of A.H. Hirsch 16 year, distilled in the spring of 1974, sitting in the closet waiting for the right price point to sell. Over the years I've consumed at least a dozen bottles and watched the price go from $40 to $120 -
which is what I paid for the last one I bought - and right through the roof. Right now, they're well into the four figure range, and since supply is drying up, they'll keep right on rising. My wife keeps bugging me to sell.

When I visited The Bourbon House in New Orleans, it was on the menu (that's a per-glass price):


----------



## bigblockyeti

Candy, may your mom recover quickly and completely without any lasting effects. I'm not looking forward to getting old, I already have the temperament of a geezer and things are likely to only to downhill from here. I guess it sure beats the alternative though.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I feel old. /yawn/ but it's two step time!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> /flop/ I feel old.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Wait 'til ya get to be my age….......


----------



## KelvinGrove

Made it home. Pouring rain… No mow today.

And I have discovered something else I can't afford. High end burbon


----------



## bandit571

Someone loose a Thunderstorm? If so..come over here and pick it up….

Hmmm, may have left the basement a bit too soon…trees are going nuts out there….


----------



## MadJester

Hey guys…I'm sorry but I won't be making the meet up this year…I don't feel comfortable being away from my mom for what will basically be the whole month…plus, it's a lot of driving for me all in one month if I do two trips…so my friends trip for her birthday will have to be the one I pick…it's a shorter drive and my mom won't be without me here for the month…sorry…


----------



## bandit571

Mortise and Tenon work is done….and a dry fit..









Top even has "Curves" 








18" x 24"seems to be a decent size….


----------



## bandit571

Leaves me without a ride….oh well…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Leaves me without a ride….oh well…
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah, me too…..!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did I miss anything? 11 hours of driving today and I have a newish tractor at home. This thing is a beast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, let them know I ll take $5500 fer mine…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I told them Marty, but without pictures….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, sorry to hear about Mom's injury. Hoping for the best.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Next time I get some cottage cheese I'm totally eating it with some kettle cooked chips. I only eat it with pineapple at steak and shake. They probably don't do that anymore.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, bet you forgot about your old tractor already?

Good looking unit.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm blew through ..FAST…

may haul the glue bottle to the shop, in a bit…...and hopefully do a glue up…anyone want to help?

I can't trust the van to drive that far….and that is the only "wheels" I have…..


----------



## TedW

Sue, that suc…. er, I mean sorry to hear that. I'm going to try really, really hard to make it to this one and I'm hoping to meet everybody I can. But understandable, we only get one mom. Have fun at your friend's birthday party.

Bill, let's see it do a wheelie!

Bandit, your beds are getting smaller…. and taller!

Marty, I'd gladly give you 55 bucks for your tractor if only I had someplace to part it.

Two paint jobs finished but looks like the overnight one I'd be doing tonight is a bust. The old tenant still hasn't moved out yet. Oh well… if one of the jobs fell through I'm glad it's that one. I still might go there at 5AM and do a few hours work before the new tenant arrives. Other than that, the jobs went smooth as a good bourbon buttermilk and cottage cheese.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My issue with buttermilk is that there is no way to know when it s gone bad.
> - Don Broussard


Don, ya buy it, take it home, pour a glass, throw the rest away…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hey guys…I'm sorry but I won't be making the meet up this year…
> - MadJester


I was counting the day to see ya again…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> - firefighterontheside


Are ya makin' fun of me or what???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ted, with heavy weight in the bucket, it will very easily do a backwards wheelie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Are ya makin fun of me or what???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sorry Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may be putting the cart before the horse, but the stereo sounds good even if it don't have brakes yet…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought your feet were the brakes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I puffed my chest out and made bad @$$ noises while I took this picture…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think the bucket on yours is bigger than what was on our old one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think the bucket on yours is bigger than what was on our old one.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's big enough to stand it up on its nose…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Candy sorry to hear about your Mother. I take it her motto is go big or go home?? Been accused of that a few times. My Mother had a duck fit when she found out I had been wounded in Iraq 4 times and never bothered to call.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, bet you forgot about your old tractor already?
> 
> Good looking unit.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What tractor?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I think the bucket on yours is bigger than what was on our old one.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> It s big enough to stand it up on its nose…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's not fun.


----------



## mojapitt

> I think the bucket on yours is bigger than what was on our old one.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> It s big enough to stand it up on its nose…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That's not fun.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I know how that feels in a Bobcat


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's not so bad in a Bobcat because it only tips forward. On the tractor as soon as the back wheels come off the ground, the front axle turns and the tractor almost tips over sideways.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mudflap4869

Marty, a little bit of paint and it will be like new. Double the resale value to $47. 85. 
Dang! I was looking forward to visiting with Sue and giving her some more of that *"Good ********************."* (apple butter)
Hey! had better get cooking. I only have a few jars left and not enough to take to Iowa. Well that is just another project that I have put off too long. It's not like I don't have dozens of them waiting on my sorry azz to get started on them. Some have been half way started for more than a couple of years. A broken neck tends to slow one down just a bit. Still moving mighty slow and not very far at a time. Getting old aint for sissies or old men either.


----------



## MadJester

Sorry about the loss of the rides (Dean, would have been a short side excursion but I'm sure we could have worked it out somehow…LOL)


----------



## Festus56

> It's not so bad in a Bobcat because it only tips forward. On the tractor as soon as the back wheels come off the ground, the front axle turns and the tractor almost tips over sideways.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You need to eat more Bill !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You need to eat more Bill !!
> 
> - Festus56


Good idea. I'll try that.


----------



## bandit571

Well, I guess I could go on the World's Longest Yard Sale, again….First Thursday in August, through the first Sunday…Aug. 2 through Aug 6? Might just stay in the Ohio part of it, over on St Rt 127….found a LOT of goodies, last year, too…..


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, y'all for the prayers and well wishes for Mom. Cardiologist saw her this morning. No chest pain, decreasing troponin and a good echocardiogram. He said he didn't think she had a heart attack and cleared her for surgery. That'll happen at 0700 in the morning. I'll let you know when it's over.

Sue and Bandit, you will be missed.
Nice tractor, Bill. And a good looking Beast in front of it!
Almost Night Night time…later.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Sorry about the loss of the rides (Dean, would have been a short side excursion but I'm sure we could have worked it out somehow…LOL)
> 
> - MadJester


If an excursion ever brings you out this way, I'll be happy to show you around!


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean I may be close later this year but only as close as Yellowstone and Boise. West coast is still on my bucket list :\

@Sue if you could swing coming to Cbus you could stay here and we'll have a mini woodstick between the three of us.  Might even be able to FB Live with Arlin's crew. We'd have to figure out if my two get along with Grif though. Jack may think Grif wants his territory  cause he's an a-hole like that. I could send him to mom and dads though.  Lily could probably care less he'd be here

I'm supposedly 'off' from work today but working a bit this morning before the PO opens so I can mail Arlin this banner first thing without forgetting. Found out the boards I flattened and cut to size this week are bottom and one shelf…both the side pieces (that need dovetails) are still in my shop waiting to have the same thing done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Gotta do some preparing for Liam's bday party here tomorrow. I hate weed eating.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..maybe I can get rid of this forest of clamps..









From a glue-up last night…had to "adjust" the legs, so even more clamps were needed..









And a flat spot to sit on. Maybe after Brunch?


----------



## bandit571

Degraff's Village wide Yard Sales are tomorrow

World's Longest Yard sale is 2-6 Aug. along Rt 127

Wapak Get together at Fred Hargis Jr's place is the 25th of August..

West Liberty, OH's Tractor Fest is Labor Day Weekend…will see IF I can walk the 2 miles through all the vendors….

I have to take along the Stanley 45 to Fred's place, and give a class on it….

Thinking about hauling the Grandson and Craig over to Martyville, sometime…..they seem to like Centerville, IN.
There is a place called Little Sheba's that has GREAT FOOD…..there is also a bunch of Antique stores and a Mall there…


----------



## Festus56

A wet day here. About 55° and a lot of T-storms overnight and rain still coming down.

Nice upgrade there Bill. Should be able to move big logs easy now.

Table is looking good Bandit.


----------



## UncleBuck

prayers for your mom candy


----------



## bandit571

Ham & Cheese on Wheat, with spicy brown Mustard….

Tulip Tree now has Blossoms!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Thinking about hauling the Grandson and Craig over to Martyville, sometime…..they seem to like Centerville, IN.
> There is a place called Little Sheba s that has GREAT FOOD…..there is also a bunch of Antique stores and a Mall there…
> 
> - bandit571


Grab the boys and come on over, I got stuff that needs relocated to Ohio…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mid to upper 80s today. Same with humidity. Yesterday evening was a real gully washer. Time for the afternoon nap. Ya'll be good now.

Mudflap, just had some of your apple butter. Tasty stuff.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sorry about the loss of the rides (Dean, would have been a short side excursion but I'm sure we could have worked it out somehow…LOL)
> 
> - MadJester


Yah Me to so going to miss you and bandit.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> @Dean I may be close later this year but only as close as Yellowstone and Boise. West coast is still on my bucket list :
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


If you get to Oregon, let me know, and I'll show you around!


----------



## bandit571

Getting close..









Top has been installed, Golden Oak stain applied to the top of the top…...Underside will be later..


----------



## rhybeka

Best place to stand to make this cut? Making me nervous :/ but I think the best spot is behind it


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, you have been wondering what Tommy Mac has been doing


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, don't stand directly behind like that.

If it kicks back, you're going to be seeing Candy in the ER.

Since you're left handed (I think….), stand to the right of the fence, and push it through with your left hand.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Monte, for the Tommy Mac update. Nice to see he's involved with a good cause, and getting some recognition.


----------



## DanKrager

Like Dean says, never behind it. I pulled a 1×3/4 stick out of a guys leg that went clear to the bone and took a patch of blue jeans with it. That left a mark.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have to disagree. I think standing to side of the fence and pushing like that is more likely to cause a kickback as it will be harder to keep it against the fence. Beka, are you using the long piece for? A longer fence.


----------



## mojapitt

What Bill said


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill the long piece is a straight edge board so yeah - longer fence

I'd had a bit of kickback when cutting the previous board so it was probably adding to my skittishness. I ended up going and asking Whit because I just wasn't comfortable making the cut. He told me to stand behind the board - and I was like - uuuuh seriously?? The trouble is I know there will be more cuts like that in my future and I can't chicken out. That board was far from straight and had a cup to it. Whit stood right behind it and pushed it through like it was butter. He actually had me cut the center of board out. It's really pretty. So now ready or not it's time for dovetails.


----------



## rhybeka

I normally will stand to the right of the fence (when the saw isn't set up for a lefty ) and not behind the blade. just means I need to get my rear in gear and get my ZCI's cut so I can use my own saw. I really don't want to take the splitter off just to put the other insert back in. /grumble/ yes, I'm whining.


----------



## DanKrager

Not to the right of the fence, to the left of the piece going through the blade (with the fence on the right), and always with a well adjusted riving knife. This helps maintain proper pressure against the fence. Pushing from the right side of the fence is asking for trouble because it's hard to keep proper pressure against the fence, which is the reason my friend walks with a slight limp now.

And that's all I'm going to say about that. It's your medical bill. 
DanK


----------



## rhybeka

@Dan on this piece that would've felt very awkward. Standing on the left is awkward for me in general but having to reach over the blade also raises red flags. Whit doesn't have any safeties on his saw - another reason I don't particularly care for his saw. No splitter, no riving knife, no blade guard, nada. He's comfortable with it. I'm not. Thankfully, just a few scratches and a sore pinkie from the only mishap and that's because of how the board was warped and pushed into the blade. moving back to hand tools for the rest of the build so


----------



## bandit571

Maybe set the fence on the other side of the blade?


----------



## CFrye

I was sure one of you Bourban guys would have posted this bourban without boarders law by the time I got home :-D


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like AJ will be our distributor in charge of shipping.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe AJ will hire Marty to drive that Booze Truck…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks for the article, Candy!

The problem is, is that every state has regulations about liquor being shipped *into* its state.

The other thing is-and this is a gripe on my part-is that I've been drinking bourbon for decades, and now that the teeny boppers have discovered it, the prices are increasing dramatically. Several bourbons that were readily available are now allocated, making them difficult to get. All of this increases my cost for bourbons I've been drinking for years. (It's kind of like when the Californians started moving up here in the '70's, and caused our property taxes to skyrocket. Some seniors couldn't afford to live in their homes any longer after that.)

I'll be glad when the teeny boppers discover vodka….....

(Thanks for letting me vent. I think I need a bourbon now….....!)


----------



## mudflap4869

97 chilly degrees today. A feller just might freeze up goin outside in weather like this. Splain to me why my cloths got so danged wet after only 15 minutes trying to do a few simple projects. T'aint but the 1nth day of June and it feels like August.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 97 chilly degrees today. A feller just might freeze up goin outside in weather like this. Splain to me why my cloths got so danged wet after only 15 minutes trying to do a few simple projects. T aint but the 1nth day of June and it feels like August.
> 
> - mudflap4869


They had some crazy color chart for heat in Iraq. I made this and had on my office, was much more popular. Oh and easier to understand.. LOL Enjoy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, you just need the proper sawing gear…..


----------



## CFrye

That is funny, Butcher!
I also thought I posted this earlier…
Mom's surgery went well. 3 screws are holding her together. She is not having any pain. PT came and had her wiggle her feet today and will get her up and walking tomorrow!
Maybe I should just stop thinking…some would say I should *START*.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That is funny, Butcher!
> I also thought I posted this earlier…
> Mom s surgery went well. 3 screws are holding her together. She is not having any pain. PT came and had her wiggle her feet today and will get her up and walking tomorrow!
> Maybe I should just stop thinking…some would say I should *START*.
> 
> - CFrye


Good to hear about your Mother. She will be up and *running* before you know it.


----------



## bandit571

Can't go anywhere this weekend, no cash

Can't go to Martyville Next weekend…Grandson will be at Drill….a Cannon Cocker in training…Fort Sill will be this coming October for his basic training start….Guard unit will be my old Arty battery…


----------



## theoldfart

That's good news Candy.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

It was toasty today. As shown in the screen capture above, we almost hit 99 today. 98.6 at 2:44 this afternoon. All chart info is courtesy of the weather station here. Lucky me, I was out to lunch with the wife. Forecast doesn't look much better in the coming days either.

This widget just tickles my inner geek.
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/pws_mini_rf_nc.swf?station=KMOIMPER13&freq=&units=english&lang=EN

Had to visit big blue retail giant tonight, the 10 year old dishwasher just isn't cutting the mustard anymore. It's been transplanted to 4 different locations and just ain't gonna give any more. Oh well, joys of home ownership.


----------



## mojapitt

98.6 is body temperature. So what's the problem?


----------



## diverlloyd

That's good news for mom candy.

Also I didn't know about the bourbon bill. I don't keep up with the news. But here is a better read about https://kybourbon.com/bourbon-without-borders-governor-signs-shipping-bill-mails-first-bottles-of-signature-spirit/
Looks like wine can go about anywhere but spirits only have 8 places.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Good to hear Candy. Hope she feels better.
It was hot yesterday. My little weather station said 100 yesterday.


----------



## DanKrager

Screws hold better than nails. My Norwegian mentor still called them nails and on occasion treated them as such! Glad to hear better news, Candy.

DanK


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks like a nice day here. Sunny and dry for awhile. After all the rain one can hear the grass growing this morning.



> Screws hold better than nails. My Norwegian mentor still called them nails and on occasion treated them as such! Glad to hear better news, Candy.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


An old carpenter I worked with some used to say the only use for screwdrivers was to take screws out.


----------



## mojapitt

I have seen screws used like ring-shank nails. The projects looked like it also.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I am a "left of the fence" guy. And while I often cut without the guard in place, I never cut without the roving knife.

And I love my Grippers since they let me control both sides of the blade.

Progress on the desk this morning. I got the frame which goes under the drawer and serves as the bottom of the desk glued up. But that was only after cutting the cross pieces a full inch too short.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Craig needed a ride down to the Chevy Dealer this morning….he is buying his first car!

may go out yard sales in a bit….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Almost ready for the party…....aaaand it's gonna rain.


----------



## ArlinEastman

So Glad and Happy Mom is doing good Candy. Prayers for a continued recovery


----------



## diverlloyd

It's so nice and cool out here today.


----------



## Mean_Dean

AJ, you obviously haven't been to Portland in August….......!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean it only gets worst from here on out.


----------



## mojapitt

Virginia has treated us to very moderate temperatures and roughly an inch of rain a day for the last 3 weeks. Flooding is common right now.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Yep, rain in Northwest Georgia too. But I got over half of the grass cut.

#2 son is in Knoxville. He has discovered that his truck does not have a jack. A good Samaritan loaned him one and then he found that he has 2 different sizes of lug nuts and his wrench only fits one.

The upside is, he is learning new problem solving skills.


----------



## bandit571

Back home….#3 Grandson is moving in up here…since #2 moved out. Yard sales were hit and miss….Stanley brace, a wide Stanley Defiance Chisel ( no handle, but has a Mushroom) and 3 "Water Pump pliers" total= $9….

rear tire was having issues holding air…...turned out the valve stem core had come loose, and was leaking…got that fixed. Was getting around 28 mpg today in the van….

Turned down an old Circular saw…even at $5….B&D, all metal 7-1/4"....because I didn't feel like replacing the dry rotted rubber cord…had a crack every 1/4"...the entire cord.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit that doesn't need the cord replaced. All those cracks and the all metal case work together to make sure your awake while pulling the trigger.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bandit that doesn t need the cord replaced. All those cracks and the all metal case work together to make sure your awake while pulling the trigger.
> 
> - diverlloyd


ROFL


----------



## mojapitt

Heavy rain again. We haven't had this much rain since about 6 hours ago. Ugh.

My normal route to work was flooding tonight. Had to divert.


----------



## TedW

> Ted, with heavy weight in the bucket, it will very easily do a backwards wheelie.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I learned that driving a skidsteer, had the bucket way up high.

Beka, it would be a good idea to have an anti-kickback toothy thing ( I don't know what it's called ) in place when making that cut. Let's see if I can find a pic.

Here's one…









Candy, glad to hear (read) your mom is doing okay.

I had to wear a light jacket yesterday, and today was almost cool enough to wear it again.


----------



## TedW

So the other day I seriously overbid a job because I didn't want it. The owner accepted the bid so now I want it. Started on it this morning.


----------



## TedW

Hi Everybody!


----------



## mojapitt

> So the other day I seriously overbid a job because I didn t want it. The owner accepted the bid so now I want it. Started on it this morning.
> 
> - Ted


That's an indication of 1 of 2 things, either you are really good and he wants the best or you are selling yourself too cheap to start with.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…how about a couple pictures..
Before" 









And sitting with it's 10" big brother..









Cleaned up nicely? 
Chisel?









Not much I can do, tonight anyway..









At least I got rid of the mushroom…


----------



## bandit571

T E D !!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Heavy rain again. We haven t had this much rain since about 6 hours ago. Ugh.
> 
> My normal route to work was flooding tonight. Had to divert.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte you need one of these!


----------



## bandit571

At least Monte could haul MORE Lumber that way…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> At least Monte could haul MORE Lumber that way…
> 
> - bandit571


 Rain or shine and hell or high water!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Ted, When I was a General Contractor I over bid a few jobs like that and got them also. Those folks turned out to be my best repeat customers.



> Heavy rain again. We haven t had this much rain since about 6 hours ago. Ugh.
> 
> My normal route to work was flooding tonight. Had to divert.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not much different in the area you used to live.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte is accustomed to the rain being white and piling up against fences.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Hello Ted, When I was a General Contractor I over bid a few jobs like that and got them also. Those folks turned out to be my best repeat customers.
> 
> - Festus56


Like the guy with the old beater car. He took it down to the corner gas station and put a "for sale, $750" sign on it. Six months and no calls.

The gas station guy jokingly changed the sign to read "for sale, $2750. An hour later he gets a call from a guy asking if he will take $2,500.

Moral of the story - if you don't place a high value on it, neither will anyone else.

And it is already too muggy for porch sitting. Coffee on the couch this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

UM???


----------



## TedW

Monte, it's an indication of both. 



> Hello Ted, When I was a General Contractor I over bid a few jobs like that and got them also. Those folks turned out to be my best repeat customers.
> 
> - Festus56


I think there may be a correlation there. You're making good money and thus, more focused on doing an excellent job. That makes them happy and of course, happy customers are the best customers.



> Like the guy with the old beater car. He took it down to the corner gas station and put a "for sale, $750" sign on it. Six months and no calls.
> 
> The gas station guy jokingly changed the sign to read "for sale, $2750. An hour later he gets a call from a guy asking if he will take $2,500.
> 
> Moral of the story - if you don t place a high value on it, neither will anyone else.
> 
> And it is already too muggy for porch sitting. Coffee on the couch this morning.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


At $750 it's a beater. At $2,750 is a classic just waiting to be restored!


----------



## TedW

Marty, don't take any eggs from that big floppy eared chicken…. they aint' eggs!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm proud of checkers for living in harmony with the feathered friends.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, they kinda look like this…..


----------



## rhybeka

Hi Ted! and all! Yeah, Whit is old school. My saw has one of those - I'm in process of putting it back on (sharkguard with dust collection, splitter and anti-kickback pawls). it just requires a special ZCI. I JUST got the splitter on perfectly and don't want to have to take it off just to cut a ZCI then add the extra 2 in for the splitter.  it's kind of a pain to adjust.

Tough weekend for my hands. missing skin on two fingers of the left and apparently stove in my index finger on the right yesterday - doing what I have no memory of but it's swelled and hurts this morning.

putting in some computer time at work trying to keep myself from being in a hole and chewed on next week.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Anybody feeling like this guy?


----------



## CFrye

> Anybody feeling like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


That kinda looks like William!
Look who is the featured woodworker!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Kevin,
Oh yea, had 2 to 3 inches of water in my shop, first time ever , Monte P and Sherri have swept water all morning and its still raining,. Cant find a sump pump in 3 states, got one coming over night .. hopefully .
Monte now has a swimming pool out back and another in his basement . Not good .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no, that sucks guys.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've been through the basement pond experience. Not something I would wish on any one. I hope they have everything up high. I ended up hunting for pallets to help get stuff off the floor. Clean up is such a pain. I feel for you Monte.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anyone who wants to, can send his/her rain my way.

We just finished our second driest May on record, with .15 inches of precipitation. May was also one of the hottest. If this is any indication, it's gonna be another long, hot, ugly summer-again….

Come August, we're gonna be wishing to get down to AJ's 106 degree temps.

How's that for the rainiest part of the nation….?!


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh - you guys stay safe! I've been loving the showers here - helps me water the garden!

I hope there's some day in my (near) future I can woodwork without being worried about something else not getting done. I've got a few projects that would only take a few hours to knock out but I can't seem to focus or scrape together enough time to get them done. blargh. </vent>

Dumb question. Is there a specific rigid foam to use to cut plywood on? last time I cut melamine on foam, it had this metal mesh buried in it and the many toothed blade wouldn't cut through it. I'm guessing I picked up the wrong stuff.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ugh - you guys stay safe! I ve been loving the showers here - helps me water the garden!
> 
> I hope there s some day in my (near) future I can woodwork without being worried about something else not getting done. I ve got a few projects that would only take a few hours to knock out but I can t seem to focus or scrape together enough time to get them done. blargh.
> 
> - rhybeka


One at a time.. It is about the journey not the destination. Or so I keep telling myself. Brought home 3 large 3 ring binders from Iraq, filled with drawings and plans I drew in my spare time. Looking through the first one I see I am 1/3 of the way through it. In August I will have been home 8 years…...

Off to get some wood for my drawer fronts on latest cabinet build for shop. Starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel here. LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, you should be able to use rigid foam insulation. You can get it at the BORG or Big Blue.


----------



## bandit571

Yard has been mowed…NEED BEER! No weedeater, Grandson #2 has it at his house. NEED BEER!

Yard Nazi nextdoor has her yard short enough to be a putting green…and expects others to be the same….and IF you should happen to mow your yard…she will soon be out there and mowing hers….

NEED BEER! I am sitting right in front of the A/C, set on full blast…NEED BEER!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, you can use the pink or the blue or the white.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Anybody feeling like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Wish I did that is some fine looking BBQ chicken and he's using sweet baby rays.


----------



## TedW

Bandit, maybe you just need a beer. I'll save you the trouble and have one or ya!

It's global warming I tell ya. One end of the country is frying like an egg in a skillet and the other end is flooding like a thing that floods a lot. I really gotta work on my analogies. Anyway… perfect beautiful weather here in Chicago. This global warming thing is ay-okay!


----------



## TedW

Looks like K7SU has discovered the secret to monopolizing the featured projects page-just make really cool stuff and post it.


----------



## bandit571

Yuengling Lagers have been bought…and a Philly Cheesesteak sammich…..Waiting on the weedeater to show up..

Rode to the store in Craigs brand new Chevy Cruze hatchback…....nice ride!


----------



## bandit571

> Anybody feeling like this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live on the side of a hilltop…one of the highest in Ohio….for it to flood like that in my backyard…Noah would have already cast off….
> 
> Dedicated to the grill..right there.
> 
> - KelvinGrove
> 
> Wish I did that is some fine looking BBQ chicken and he s using sweet baby rays.
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## bandit571

May look into some supper in a bit….without wading around to get it…then try to finish up a little table….then see about another Lager…


----------



## rhybeka

hm. I think the last stuff I used was green. might've been my issue.

Wife is on her way home so I was told we are going out for dinner with friends and to not go to dance. kinda bummed as I was looking forward to it. had some dovetail practice again - still working on paring down the tails. have a feeling I may need to re-cut them as they may be too deep. it's what I get for cutting more than one


----------



## bandit571

Table has been cleaned up…used the last of the Golden Oak stain on it, and one other item…









Everything got a coat of stain…even the corner blocks….the other item?









The chisel I picked yesterday needed a handle made….decided it wouldn't be "proper" if it went around with a naked wood handle..









Get the hotdogs ready…firepit will be going, just after dark….have already hauled this upstairs and out the door.
Waiting on the stain to dry, before the varnish goes on the table….so, having a second Lager while I wait..


----------



## TedW

Not much is satisfying as a nice Sunday afternoon nap, and thus I took me one.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a warm day here. About 80° but felt warmer with all the humidity from the rains. At least I did finally get the lawn mowed.

Finished a couple projects today then started on a new idea. May have pictures tomorrow.

Our water levels are going down slowly here but east and south they still have problems.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Look who is the featured woodworker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


I bet he paid someone off with one of them orange gift cards…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Checkers caught a squirrel this afternoon, now she's serious about her squirrel hunting…..


----------



## KelvinGrove

The Empress of the Galaxy took me to a tap house in Rome, GA for dinner tonight. A beer called Short Dirty Blond made me wish I had one of those beermister keg things at home.

And a thing called The Widow Maker. A half pounder with bacon AND a fried egg. Instead of a bun the use two grill cheese sammichs.

Yea, I wimped out. Had the Ottis Burger, soaked in beer before grilling and with bacon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, success does reinforce the hunting. Junebug was obsessed after she caught a rabbit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're killing meTim. I'm at work with no beer and no bacon.


----------



## mojapitt

> You're killing meTim. I'm at work with no beer and no bacon.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I know your pain Bill. They won't let me have beer here either. Cafeteria is closed, so no bacon either.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to get all the stuff from the shop's trash can into the firepit…...not quite…still have a bit for the next time…even had a 3rd Lager, while watching it burn down enough to add the cardboard trash from the house..letting that burn down…skeeters are out,,so I'll watch the burn from INSIDE the house…

0530 wake up, to haul Grandson #3 to his new job….then pick him up and head for a Cardio Doctor app. @ 1530….he gets off at 1430…should be enough time…Works in "Die Casting" at the Honda Transmission Plant .


----------



## Festus56

> You're killing meTim. I'm at work with no beer and no bacon.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I know your pain Bill. They won t let me have beer here either. Cafeteria is closed, so no bacon either.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No problem guys. I got you covered tonight.

Tim there was a place in WY where we lived that made a burger like that Widow Maker. I once successfully ate the whole thing !


----------



## bandit571

Firepit has gone out…almost..all the boxes that the city will not recycle have been burned. Going to be a LONGASSED day tomorrow…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday…about says it all…


----------



## KelvinGrove

Morning all. It is a beautiful day in Northwest Georgia AND I have the day off.

But of course, I am stuck at the hospital ALL morning.


----------



## UncleBuck

morning all oh well its Monday again didn't get much of a Sunday as water was coming out the ground so had to fix water main, 6.5 hours ot at least its not 40 below. trailer project going well new tires, bearings, lights, paint. tried working on it after the leak but did not have any ambition left. have a great week.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday, Monday.

Busy, busy, busy with end of school year stuff. Lot's of driving… I'm pooped.

Daughter #2, Anna, is graduating 3rd in her class (~200 grads)... pretty darn proud of her.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here so far. Is 57° now and headed for the upper 80's later. Should be some cooler tomorrow.

Congratulations Matt. That is good reason to be proud for sure.


----------



## Handtooler

Mainiac, She's certainly a looker! And congratulations to her for her studious efforts! Where will she attend college?


----------



## ssnvet

> Mainiac, She s certainly a looker! And congratulations to her for her studious efforts! Where will she attend college?
> - Handtooler


Barnard in NYC


----------



## mojapitt

How is Mary, Matt?


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Anna!


----------



## ssnvet

> How is Mary, Matt?
> - Monte Pittman


Unfortunately, not well. We're running out of good options and are very concerned. It's been difficult for Anna to keep it together this year, as she and Mary are especially close.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Anna

Congratulations on a Job well done!!!

To any of those who are coming to the Midwest baseball bash the closest Hotel is Red Roof Inn. They still have rooms open.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats to Anna. I was number one in my class, but only had 67 others. #3 out of 200is saying something.


----------



## rhybeka

Yaaay Anna! Sorry to hear about Mary though Matt. I was hoping she'd turned a corner.

Celebrated wife's b-day by going to the zoo and out to lunch. I think every school in the area had a field trip going there.


----------



## TedW

Happy Monday, everybody!

Matt, congrats to daughter #2! I don't know about Mary or what's going on (applies to most subjects) but I certainly wish her, you, Anna, everybody the very best.

Randy too!

One nice thing about overbidding on a job and still getting it is the reason I didn't want it is because the place is kind of a dump in kind of a dumpy neighborhood. Not the worst I've been in, but far from the best. Well, the nice thing is my work has to be functional at best. It's a nice break from the meticulous perfection I normally do. Doors don't close properly? Shave 'em down and mop it with paint. Or move the strike a little higher or lower and mop it with paint. Back door doesn't fit right, rip down the jamb, splice in a piece of toobafour and mop it with paint. These are some of the quickest repairs I've done in a very long time. Tomorrow I'll replace about a dozen window sash ropes then it's time to paint the apartment. Yep… mop it with paint. Pretty much anything I do in the place is seven times better than what's been done before.

It looks like I might slip in one more quick, highly overbid job before I start on the kitchen and bathroom remodel. It's more of a high end job as rental units go, but it will mostly be just painting. I'm a really fast painter.


----------



## TedW

Beka, I was waving from my cage and you didn't wave back but that's okay… all the school kids kept throwing peanuts and marshmallows my way.


----------



## TedW

Speaking of #1 and #3 in school…. well, I was neither nor anywhere close. But one episode always stuck with me and I'd even say influenced me for the rest of my life. In literature we did a book report on White Fang by Jack London (or what it Call of the Wild? not sure). Everybody else in the class of 20ish students finished the book in 1 or 2 days and turned in their book reports. But, they were all waiting for me, the slow poke who took 4 days to turn in my report. Several of us got an A, including myself. After class, Charlie, our teacher, pulled me aside and clued me in that while several of us got an A, mine was the most complete and accurate book report that he had ever seen. He said that all of us who got an A were accurate on reciting parts of the story, but I was the only one who caught every detail and, I don't know how to describe it but… the spirit of the story. He didn't say that. I don't remember but that was the jist of it. The thing is, I'm obsessive. I could not read the next paragraph until I fully digested the current paragraph. Thus, I read every single paragraph, or sentence even, several times over, and really think about it and try to understand it. Sometime I even go back a paragraph or two or five just so I can fully understand the reasoning of the current paragraph and it's relation to the story. Actually, it might have been Down These Mean Streets by Piri Thomas.

Oh… uhh… wood stuff whatever


----------



## bandit571

Shop was closed today…being Monday and all….

Cardio Doctor visit didn't happen…was supposed to be on JULY 2….oops. Grandson #3 started his Honda Transmission job this morning…..0630 - 1500hrs….until they think he is trained enough..then onto what ever shift they need him on….

Have to check and see IF I have enough Poly Gloss to do that table with..

Evening..TED!


----------



## diverlloyd

Will be up at 0530 and headed to the wife's families "cabin" and will be spending the day fishing with my best friend. So everyone enjoy the day I know I will be.

Congrats Anna and good luck in college.


----------



## bandit571

Had to go to the basement…check on the clothes dryer…and see how much varnish was still in the can…

Half the load needed run through again…..can of varnish was only missing 1/2 of a pint,, in a quart can…sooo

First coat is on the table….clothes are dry….think I'll call it a day…

Pictures tomorrow, of the table….hoping it is dry by then…too big to put in the dryer…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Speaking of #1 and #3 in school…. I m obsessive.
> - Ted


Some would even say yer special…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been workin' on one of them projects where I just throw sticks in a pile and hope fer the best. It's a graduation gift fer a granddaughter and I ain't gotta clue what I'm makin' yet…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Marty, how about a nice frame, for her graduation photo?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, how about a nice frame, for her graduation photo?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Um, maybe…..


----------



## bandit571

A PIP..









Grain seems to change, depending on the angle you look at it…









Then..









Norm Abram would have this table done in 30 minutes, right?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ve been workin on one of them projects where I just throw sticks in a pile and hope fer the best. It s a graduation gift fer a granddaughter and I ain t gotta clue what I m makin yet…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You having a burn barrel party? Sticks in a pile???

LOL


----------



## TedW

Marty, some do say that in their wisperin' voice. I have pretty good hearing.



> I ve been workin on one of them projects where I just throw sticks in a pile and hope fer the best. It s a graduation gift fer a granddaughter and I ain t gotta clue what I m makin yet…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Whatever it is, tile a bell to it and it will be uniquely whatever…. I got nuthin.

Is this Eddie?


----------



## bandit571

YEP!


----------



## TedW

That table looks really nice, Bandit. I wouldn't mind having it in my vestibule, if I had one.


----------



## TedW

Well I'm be darned…. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1702508693323604/


----------



## CFrye

Marty, make her one of those live edge mirrors.
Dean, the graduation picture frame would be for the parents, unless its a pic of her and her besties.
If that is Eddie, it is a super rare moment when he wasn't smiling!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning. How's everyone?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Whatever it is, tile a bell to it and it will be uniquely whatever…. I got nuthin.
> 
> - Ted


I think I'll put 2 bells on it and make it truly unique…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's not eddie, the eyes are wrong…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Still working on the book. Yesterday it was rabbets. Can you name all four types?


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

> Still working on the book. Yesterday it was rabbets. Can you name all four types?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Blind
half dovetail
double
shelf


----------



## mojapitt

> Still working on the book. Yesterday it was rabbets. Can you name all four types?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Flopsy, Mopsy,Peter and….....um…....Harvey


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..who turned the heat off?


----------



## KelvinGrove

Wow, you folks were chatty after I crapped out and went to bed at 6:00 last night.

For all of you bragging about being in the top of the class remember… I was in the half of the class which made the top half possible..if it had not been for me and my buddies you smart kids would have been nobodies…

Mid 60's in the Scenic City today… I should have taken the day off to go fishing and I don't even fish!


----------



## mojapitt

Top 10 in my class wasn't very beneficial. 3 of them are in prison for life, 3 committed suicide and one was murdered. I was #23.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was in the bottom 10. Not the bottom 10%, mind you. I was in the bottom 10 people.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

The important thing is I did graduate!! Was in the top third and never took a book home. Thank God for shop and drafting classes. #27 out of 99 total.

Going to be a good day here. Some cooler than yesterday.


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone has a chance to say what 24 - 4" circles can be before they meet their present destiny?


----------



## firefighterontheside

A little Statler Brothers…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you making donuts or holes?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wouldn't that bottom one be a lock rabbet?


----------



## bandit571

Buffed out the table..calling it done..










Has enough boards to Qualify as a Project..I think…


----------



## KelvinGrove

> I was in the bottom 10. Not the bottom 10%, mind you. I was in the bottom 10 people.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


OK, I admit it…. I was 52nd in my class.

A class of 53.


----------



## bandit571

> Everyone has a chance to say what 24 - 4" circles can be before they meet their present destiny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thinking more on the lines of Journey's "Wheel in the sky"


----------



## mojapitt

> Are you making donuts or holes?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I am making holes, so the center piece is waste. Just looks like they should be used somehow. Probably not.


----------



## mojapitt

Would poplar be alright for a rolling pin? My wife just asked for one. Maybe glue them together and turn them down? How well does poplar turn on a lathe?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , we can do better than poplar, ... LOL


----------



## bandit571

Glue them up into a roller for a drumsander….

$2 chisel..the "Before"










And after a bit of work..









Look a little better…


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte depends on what the rolling pin is for? My wife has one that's marble for candy. Not sure if she might want it heavier than poplar?

I'm wolfing down my lunch salad since I have some PB cookies  My day has been a virtual fire drill up until now and will probably continue. Found out the concrete is getting moved up to next Monday since that's when the truck can deliver it. better go finish my salad before my meeting in 25 min.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## KelvinGrove

I just had a physical…

The doctor said, "you are FAT"

I said, "I want a second opinion"

He said, "Alright, you're ugly too!"


----------



## StumpyNubs

My doctor just kept gabbing my groin and saying "cough". After the 10th time I got up and left. Worst dentist I've ever been to.


----------



## Handtooler

Tim, Are you reffering to "The Senic City" as Chattanooga, TN or Dalton, GA?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

Class rank? I have know idea… I had a decent GPA, but that was more a reflection of "community effort" in some classes. But hey, I knew who sold the best "stuff" and had a fake ID that worked at a certain convenience store. I had knocked out all of my required classes by senior year so I signed up for Co-op, got a job at Insty-Print and was seldom seen at school, as I was much more interested in making money (it didn't help that they consolidated the district and shut down "my" school and bused us cross town to the arch rival school).

I had a very rude awakening when I hit college and spent a long time playing catch up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, if we're gonna talk college, I found college to be more difficult. Putting in the minimum effort got me a low B average instead of the A's I had gotten in high school. By the end, I was OK with that.


----------



## rhybeka

are we talking college the first time, second time, or third time?  At least the third time it stuck  I'm home but still working. It's storming on and off. Debating on starting my dovetails in cherry. Thinking I may try it in some cherry scrap first since I've been working in oak. trying to minimize the possibility of disaster


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Maraschino or Bing Becky?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Funny story (at least I think so)- All of the brands I work with have annual contracts. Each month, one or more of them come up for renewal. (There are 18 of them in all.) I have never had a brand fail to renew, a streak that I know will end some day, but as long as the record is perfect I use it in marketing. (New sponsors love to hear I have never lost a sponsor.)

Anyway, this month I have been dreading talking to one particular brand, because I expected they would end my streak. Not that they were unhappy, it's just that I've only spoken to them once- when we signed a contract a year ago. (It's been a busy year for us both.) So, we haven't really built a relationship yet. I waited until the very last day of the contract, then I wrote them an email outlining what I was proposing for the our new deal. I cut back on the number of videos we would do for them (from 12 down to 6), but kept the price the same- another reason I expected them to walk away.

Turns out they asked to DOUBLE the contract so they could still get 12 videos, but for TWICE the money they paid last year. Here I was expecting to lose them, and I end up getting a 100% raise!

This is actually the second time I have had a sponsor offer to pay MORE than I asked for. Another brand I've worked with for years gives me a raise (usually about 40%) every year. I don't even ask for it, they just tell me "we'll raise it to this much this year…" and I always just say "The customer is always right…" 

The steak is still going!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Stumpy, that's a big YOU SUCK!

Congrats.


----------



## Festus56

Atta boy Stumpy!! That is the way it is supposed to be. Keep doing it right and they will notice.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, Are you reffering to "The Senic City" as Chattanooga, TN or Dalton, GA?
> 
> - Handtooler


Oh Chattanooga of course. And for anyone who wonders, I don't say it jokingly. It really is a scenic city.


----------



## Handtooler

Thanks, Tim. I happen to live on Dallas Bay impoundment of Chickamauga Lake but the mountains also add to the beauty, All three Lookout, Signal and Elder. Then there's the eastern river gorge below the dam on Nickajack Lake.


----------



## CFrye

WooHoo! Congratulations, Stumpy!! 
OOOoooo I just remembered a box of tools was delivered today! BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

Keep it up Stumpy.


----------



## mudflap4869

I struggled all through school. In the 9th grade my dad was badly injured and had several spinal surgeries, so I left school and worked to feed the family. Later I earned a GED and made the army my career. I enrolled in college and found that it was the easiest work I have ever done. I graduated with a 3.72 GPA and look forward to some day earning a PHD. I am only 70 and still young enough to get an education. Spanish classes screwed up my averages. Still can't even order a beer, but the waitress is cute. Too bad she has a husband who works with her.


----------



## CFrye

Arrived in great shape. Thanks, Neil! Now I gotta find a home for them…


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy - If you haven't already done so, have yourself a cold one, because you've earned it, my friend! Great news on keeping the streak alive and on being valued by your sponsors.

Tim - I agree that Chattanooga is a beautiful city. I had a cousin that lived in Soddy Daisy and we've spent some time there.

Handtooler - The whole North Georgia Area is quite beautiful as well. Driving the Shenandoah, Appalachian and Adirondacks are a personal favorite.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Would poplar be alright for a rolling pin? My wife just asked for one. Maybe glue them together and turn them down? How well does poplar turn on a lathe?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm thinkin' maple…..


----------



## DanKrager

Maple or cherry. Both are dense enough to clean well and heavy enough. My mother had a glass one with a cork, and when needed she filled it with ice cubes and water. Doesn't work with wood, though.

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

>


I was waiting for the whiskey drinkers to chime in before me. But that is Popcorn Sutton.

Fishing was great today the fish were hitting hard caught about 60 panfish a 3 1/2 to 4 pound bass and a about 1 1/2 pound Warmouth. Thought the state record was about 2 pounds nope 1.4 pounds so I may have thrown away a record fish. No biggie I love catching warmouth so I'm sure we will meet again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a huge war mouth AJ. I used to have some nice ones in my pond, but I think they're all gone.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Would poplar be alright for a rolling pin? My wife just asked for one. Maybe glue them together and turn them down? How well does poplar turn on a lathe?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Poplar works fine for a rolling pin but hard maple works best. Does she want a French rolling pin or regular rolling pin.

Also you can do the whole thing on the lathe. If you wish I can do either for you but it would have to be glued up since I have nothing that width or length.
Let me know and I would LOVE to do it for you guys.

I also forgot how does she like the things I gave you for her?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Funny story (at least I think so)- All of the brands I work with have annual contracts. Each month, one or more of them come up for renewal. (There are 18 of them in all.) I have never had a brand fail to renew, a streak that I know will end some day, but as long as the record is perfect I use it in marketing. (New sponsors love to hear I have never lost a sponsor.)
> 
> Anyway, this month I have been dreading talking to one particular brand, because I expected they would end my streak. Not that they were unhappy, it s just that I ve only spoken to them once- when we signed a contract a year ago. (It s been a busy year for us both.) So, we haven t really built a relationship yet. I waited until the very last day of the contract, then I wrote them an email outlining what I was proposing for the our new deal. I cut back on the number of videos we would do for them (from 12 down to 6), but kept the price the same- another reason I expected them to walk away.
> 
> Turns out they asked to DOUBLE the contract so they could still get 12 videos, but for TWICE the money they paid last year. Here I was expecting to lose them, and I end up getting a 100% raise!
> 
> This is actually the second time I have had a sponsor offer to pay MORE than I asked for. Another brand I ve worked with for years gives me a raise (usually about 40%) every year. I don t even ask for it, they just tell me "we ll raise it to this much this year…" and I always just say "The customer is always right…"
> 
> The steak is still going!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I see what you did, you pulled off your sneakers and waved your feet around until they cried uncle and or they were just crying and gave you the raise. lol


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I was pretty excited when it hit. I was using a new pole that is very small and it was its first cast. So there was some drag issues while reeling it in. It was a fun fight and it even got a jump in on the way. They are the most fun pan fish to catch in my opinion.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

At our favorite brewery down town the barmaid somehow thinks I should bring her food when we stop for a beer. The last time we were there I asked if she liked burgers. No real projects going today so decided to fire up the grill in the shop and make her a bacon cheeseburger with fries complete with a serving tray. Maybe tomorrow evening will see if she really thought I would follow through!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Nice work, Mark! I'm sure she'll appreciate it!


----------



## TedW

> - Monte Pittman














> I was waiting for the whiskey drinkers to chime in before me. But that is Popcorn Sutton.
> 
> Fishing was great today the fish were hitting hard caught about 60 panfish a 3 1/2 to 4 pound bass and a about 1 1/2 pound Warmouth. Thought the state record was about 2 pounds nope 1.4 pounds so I may have thrown away a record fish. No biggie I love catching warmouth so I m sure we will meet again.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Well, I guess then I should go back to that fb group and delete my Eddie! comment before anybody sees it. Yeah, that was yesterday and it's a pretty busy group. But it won't be the first time I've looked like an idiot, nor the last if I have anything to do with it. But I honestly remember Eddie having that as his profile pic here at LJ at one time. Then again, I often remember things that never actually happened.



> Funny story (at least I think so)- All of the brands I work with have annual contracts. Each month, one or more of them come up for renewal. (There are 18 of them in all.) I have never had a brand fail to renew, a streak that I know will end some day, but as long as the record is perfect I use it in marketing. (New sponsors love to hear I have never lost a sponsor.)
> 
> Anyway, this month I have been dreading talking to one particular brand, because I expected they would end my streak. Not that they were unhappy, it s just that I ve only spoken to them once- when we signed a contract a year ago. (It s been a busy year for us both.) So, we haven t really built a relationship yet. I waited until the very last day of the contract, then I wrote them an email outlining what I was proposing for the our new deal. I cut back on the number of videos we would do for them (from 12 down to 6), but kept the price the same- another reason I expected them to walk away.
> 
> Turns out they asked to DOUBLE the contract so they could still get 12 videos, but for TWICE the money they paid last year. Here I was expecting to lose them, and I end up getting a 100% raise!
> 
> This is actually the second time I have had a sponsor offer to pay MORE than I asked for. Another brand I ve worked with for years gives me a raise (usually about 40%) every year. I don t even ask for it, they just tell me "we ll raise it to this much this year…" and I always just say "The customer is always right…"
> 
> The steak is still going!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


This raising prices thing seems to be working. Or maybe like myself (apparently), you have been pricing yourself too low to begin with.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I'll let you know…about 5 minutes after Jim burns these 









that I've been hoarding since


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers, time for ya'll to hit the work load.


----------



## mojapitt

Is Gene hiding out somewhere?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wasn't Gene going on a trip? Why he couldn't attend the get together.
It's time to get up and get ready to go home. Been here 71 hours. Time to play with a tractor.


----------



## TedW

> Monte, I'll let you know…about 5 minutes after Jim burns these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I've been hoarding since
> 
> 
> - CFrye


I did a job some years back which included replacing all the plain ol' hollow doors with panel doors-18 total as I recall. I rented a jig to cut out all the holes for the hardware and being on a tight budget, I wanted to return the jig right away, to get the deposit back. So I cut out all the holes, cleaned up, then returned the jig. When I got back to the job I noticed all the cutouts for the door handles were conspicuously missing from the top of the trash. I quickly figured out what must have happened to them and I was right. The next morning when I arrived at the job, the 6 or 7 year old daughter show me the necklace she made from the cutouts. She and her dad sanded them down, painted them with watercolors (pink, blue, green, yellow, etc…) and strung 'em together to make a necklace. The day after that I brought a can of clear spray shellac and clear coated them for her. In the meantime, she had written the names of all her favorite people, one on each bead. Mommy, Daddy, her brother, her dog, Ted, her best friend….

Nice scarf holder, Candy.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Everyone has a chance to say what 24 - 4" circles can be before they meet their present destiny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monty, as a wood horder I keep the wheels. I actually find uses for them quite regular. A sharpened dowel in the center and you have a stand for drying small parts.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

been working since 5am - might be time for some coffee

@Mark - maraschino  I brought the widest piece of scrap in from the truck last night. tried to get to the gas station before they hiked the cost per gallon 30 cents - didn't - so I refused to get gas. I have a half a tank to make it the next few days. hopefully it will drop at least 25 cents.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya….weather looks better this morning, at least….


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, Due to work requirements, I regret that The Empress of the Galaxy and I will be unable to attend the big doin's in Iowa.


----------



## CFrye

Mark, that is a great looking cheeseburger! Have you seen Steve Carmichael's subway sandwich from a 2X4?
Thanks, Ted. Cool story. 
Dang, Tim! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cooler morning today. No rain just cloudy 62°.

Nice scarf holder there. No I have not seen that one Candy. Found some pictures online but no sub sandwich. Lots of burgers but still did it the way the picture in my head said to.

Think Gene is on a Alaskan cruise if I remember right.


----------



## CFrye

Well, the widget won't work for this project


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Well, the widget won't work for this project
> 
> ...
> 
> - CFrye


What's a widget? (You know how out of the loop I am these days…....!)


----------



## CFrye

Dean, 'widget' in this case refers to the project window link with pictures like in my previous post to the scarf hanger.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Candy. That is another boring day project I think!


----------



## KelvinGrove

Well, Today is a day of mixed news…. not getting to go to Iowa is the down side…

But the up side. I turn 60 this coming January. I just found out that when I do I am eligible for TriCare insurance. And, as an old retired guy my premiums will be exactly $0.00 per month.

Suddenly, all those weekends when I played weekend warrior when I would rather have been scuba diving or something will start to pay off. In addition to no longer paying insurance premiums I will also get a check.


----------



## bandit571

^BTDT. And, when you hit 65..it becomes TriCare for Life, and you get Medicare to boot. trying to get my ID redone…as it is set up for the old Tri-Care Standard & Extra…..this fall, all that will change, I guess….

(37 years, total for me)


----------



## Handtooler

Tim, Medicare A&B along with Tri Care for Lfe. Really is Zero medical costs. But, Express Scripts has recently raised their cost for meds to $7.00 for each 90 day script. Good luck.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Does anyone know of a website calculator that will calculate a per-mile time, when I enter a time and total miles run?

For example, 28:48 for 3 miles is 9:36 per mile, but not on a base-10 (e.g., normal) calculator.


----------



## bandit571

Had to walk the three blocks over to the Grocery Store, to buy a packet of Chili seasonings….guess what was for Supper…..

May wander down to the shop, and see if the creek has dried up. Then, maybe try to sharpen a funny looking chisel..









Already cleaned the mushroomed end up. Crescent No. 175, 1-1/4" wide "Plumber's Chisel"...may take a while

.








Ya think?


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, do you use one of the technology trackers? I just use my phone, but many use the wristband devices that does all of that for you.


----------



## bandit571

Chisel is done, taking a break….









Waiting on the paint to dry…









Test drove it, like a plumber would use it, to run a pipe through a joist….









Seems to do…ok.


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Does anyone know of a website calculator that will calculate a per-mile time, when I enter a time and total miles run?
> 
> For example, 28:48 for 3 miles is 9:36 per mile, but not on a base-10 (e.g., normal) calculator.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Keep the minutes and multiply the seconds by 1.6666

In your example it becomes

28:48 = 28 +(48 X 1.6666) = 28.8 minutes.

Then 28.8 / 3 = 9.6 min/mile

That gives 9 + (60 X 0.6) = 9:36


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, do you use one of the technology trackers? I just use my phone, but many use the wristband devices that does all of that for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, this is my technology tracker.










It's a digital countdown timer I got at the Dollar Tree for a buck. It fits in the palm of my hand, and I set it for a little more time than I think I need, and subtract the difference.

I wouldn't know what to do with anything fancier. (You know how out of the loop I am these days…..!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Tim, thanks for the help.

The thing is, though, I need to know the actual time in minutes and seconds, to chart my progress. Tenths of seconds or minutes makes it difficult to compare times, when 1 second can make a difference.

I need a calculator than works in base-60 (60 seconds to a minute), and not base-10 like a standard calculator.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Tim, thanks for the help.
> 
> The thing is, though, I need to know the actual time in minutes and seconds, to chart my progress. Tenths of seconds or minutes makes it difficult to compare times, when 1 second can make a difference.
> 
> I need a calculator than works in base-60 (60 seconds to a minute), and not base-10 like a standard calculator.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Looks like you were editing your post, as I was typing the above. Now, your calculations will work!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, thanks for the help.
> 
> The thing is, though, I need to know the actual time in minutes and seconds, to chart my progress. Tenths of seconds or minutes makes it difficult to compare times, when 1 second can make a difference.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Yea, I left off the last step to convert it back to seconds. Corrected it now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm going to mill a monster yellow pine log tomorrow. Anybody wanna come and play?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I'm going to mill a monster yellow pine log tomorrow. Anybody wanna come and play?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Send a limo, and I'm there.

I'll bring the bourbon…...!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, you need to get the latest gadgets. Chicks Dig It.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, you need to get the latest gadgets. Chicks Dig It.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Unfortunately with my medical expenses, Dollar Tree timers are all I can afford….


----------



## KelvinGrove

The problem with time is it works on multiple bases. 60 for minutes and seconds, 24 for hours, and 10 for manipulating the numbers.

You could set it up in a spread sheet which would do the calculation and let you keep track of it as well. Or, pm me an e-mail and I will set it up and send it to you.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, need to find you a cougar type woman to take care of you.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Tim, thanks for the offer!

However, my Excel software is from Office '97, so if you can convert to that old of a format, then it'd be great to have a calculator like that.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, need to find you a cougar type woman to take care of you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Know of any…..?!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Spent the day at my Dad's house taking down a tree that halfway fell into his dog pen. Nothing like dealing with a leaner. Had to take 3 sections of chain link fence down to allow tree to fall then cut it up. Finally got all that done and put in 3 new posts for the fence and all back together. After that we put up the light pole I made for him, which what I originally went down to do.

Calling it a day.

LOL


----------



## mojapitt

> Spent the day at my Dad s house taking down a tree that halfway fell into his dog pen. Nothing like dealing with a leaner. Had to take 3 sections of chain link fence down to allow tree to fall then cut it up. Finally got all that done and put in 3 new posts for the fence and all back together. After that we put up the light pole I made for him, which what I originally went down to do.
> 
> Calling it a day.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


So what did you do after lunch?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Calling it a day.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> So what did you do after lunch?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ROFL


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## KelvinGrove

> Tim, thanks for the offer!
> 
> However, my Excel software is from Office 97, so if you can convert to that old of a format, then it d be great to have a calculator like that.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I believe I can either save it or convert it. Shoot me an e-mail address to send it to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I got the last coat on the granddaughter's graduation gift, I'm still not sure what it is, but it has bling. I couldn't find a bell that was worth buying, but I did add a 'lil charm. I'll finish the assembly and git some pics tomorrow…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think I got the last coat on the granddaughter s graduation gift, I m still not sure what it is, but it has bling. I couldn t find a bell that was worth buying, but I did add a lil charm. I ll finish the assembly and git some pics tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Use glitter!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to do an emergency gasectomy on the golf cart today. I opened the shop this morning and it reeked of gas fumes. The tanked had dripped all night and left a nice puddle on the floor. I opened the doors to air it out and pushed the cart out into the driveway. The tank has been removed and waiting on repairs and there was no need to call in Bill on this one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think I got the last coat on the granddaughter s graduation gift, I m still not sure what it is, but it has bling. I couldn t find a bell that was worth buying, but I did add a lil charm. I ll finish the assembly and git some pics tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Use glitter!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


It sparkles if ya shine a bright enough light on it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a sneak peak…..


----------



## Festus56

Well whatever it is it looks good from here Marty!

Have a happy bartender tonight. For a quick witted girl she was nearly speechless when I brought her bacon cheeseburger in and set it on the bar. And yes the beer is cheaper for us now also.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, are you offering those on your etsy page now?


----------



## Festus56

Not yet, maybe need a food license. I could though, not that hard to do.


----------



## mojapitt

Just when you think you have heard it all, got called to dietary at midnight. The Nursing Coordinator locked herself in refrigerator #1.

That's not even where the cookies are kept.


----------



## Festus56

She was just chillin for a bit!


----------



## DanKrager

Prepping the stethoscopes for next shift? Some nurses are cool, some just plain cold. Guess it depends on how long they spend in the reefer.

DanK


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Had to do an emergency gasectomy on the golf cart today. I opened the shop this morning and it reeked of gas fumes. The tanked had dripped all night and left a nice puddle on the floor. I opened the doors to air it out and pushed the cart out into the driveway. The tank has been removed and waiting on repairs and there was no need to call in Bill on this one…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, I have been following your golf cart build. It's awesome! Can't wait to see some more!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I didn't know you did silver work.

Monte, was she the one who called…...from the refer? Couldn't anyone have opened it from the outside?


----------



## mojapitt

It's setup for her to get snacks for patients at night. It didn't lock, she just didn't push hard enough to open. Then she called security who called me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, my silver work consists of jumping in the truck and running down to the local craft store…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Had to do an emergency gasectomy on the golf cart today. I opened the shop this morning and it reeked of gas fumes. The tanked had dripped all night and left a nice puddle on the floor. I opened the doors to air it out and pushed the cart out into the driveway. The tank has been removed and waiting on repairs and there was no need to call in Bill on this one…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty, I have been following your golf cart build. It s awesome! Can t wait to see some more!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I'm fixin' to change out the front end to a straight axle, then be able to start building the front cowl, motor, and radiator…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dana 60?


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/4/4_1/96.shtml

Try this calculator put in time and distance and the hit calculate pace.


----------



## rhybeka

morning!

listening more than watching Charles's video on breadboard ends since the wife picked out a breadboard table style kitchen table. I still need to find the document of 'standards' to tell me how much room to allow for each person at a table. We have some fairly large folks that come over for dinner and I don't want anybody feeling squished.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Beka
my go to rule is 24" per person as well as 24" leg height


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice sunny day here. probably should keep doing useful things in the shop today.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

I always tried to give 24" per person width.


----------



## DonBroussard

24" width per person sounds like a good rule of bum.


----------



## DonBroussard

Can any of you help me with my question on treating pressure-treated wood? It's here.


----------



## rhybeka

Sorry Don, I'm no help 

24" is good - I'll have to do math now!


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Don, I've dealt with P/T lumber that was 30+ years old and as solid as the day it was treated in the pressure vessel. Mom and Dad had a deck that was never stained or sealed that lasted easily that long until they remodeled the back of the house.

Newer P/T lumber isn't CCA (chromiated copper arsenate) treated, they use something different in the treating that isn't as toxic, and isn't as long lasting.

As far as treating the new stuff, you can get the stains with the UV resistant additives that will either hide the grain or let it show through. There is always paint, and there is this new textured stuff that is like paint but adds a grippy texture to the wood and it is capable of being tinted to just about any color you want.

The latter options will hide the grain and if you can get to all sides, completely enclose the wood. My deck is covered in some kind of textured paint. It's ok, but the color is hideous. I plan on replacing the decking with a composite extruded material and then I'll never have to deal with rot on the decking. The rest of the deck is cedar 2x a4×4s, and those are still pretty solid.


----------



## rhybeka

17 year old nephew is at our house for the weekend. Thinking about leveraging him to work on my garden fence. I should probably come up with a design though.


----------



## ssnvet

> Newer P/T lumber isn t CCA (chromiated copper arsenate) treated, they use something different in the treating that isn t as toxic, and isn t as long lasting.
> - MikeinSTL


Yup, the CCA PT lumber of yonder days was the cat's meow… I think too many kiddies chewed on their swing sets and got arsenic poisoning, so they banned it for all but commercial industrial use. They still use CCA for pier pylons and such.

The new stuff is treated with ACQ (Alkaline Copper Quaternary) and has a light green tint. It's still pretty good, imo, but not like the old CCA, which is dark green.

Here's a little secret. You can buy CCA treatment by the gallon. It's called Cuprinol and they sell it at Sherwin and Williams paint stores. Warning, it's really nasty stuff…. so wear gloves and don't breath it.

I treated the bottoms of my ACQ 6×6 pole barn posts with 3 coats of Cuprinol and they are rock sollid after ~7 years. I was very careful to back fill the post holes with crushed stone and expect the poles to outlive me.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/4/4_1/96.shtml
> 
> Try this calculator put in time and distance and the hit calculate pace.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Thanks, AJ! It works great!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Milling is done for the day. New tractor did great getting the 28" pine log to the mill. Got 5 wide 4/4 boards and 50 2×4's out of it. Now it's stacked and waiting to become my solar kiln. Had to kick some termites out of their home.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, was that the loblolly you cut down earlier?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes it was the big log closest to the driveway.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Yeah, that was a mammer jammer, tractor had no problems huh? Nice. What do you think it weighed?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I calculated that it should weigh about 1200 lbs. I never did lift the whole thing, but used my skidding axle that I made. Used the loader to lift one end and put the wheels under. Then lift with the 3 point and tow like a trailer.


----------



## TedW

I can not go to Iowa 

As much as I want to, I cannot afford to take the time off from work. I have the opportunity to finally get out of debt and the only responsible thing for me to do is to work straight through all these upcoming jobs, including weekends. So I have decided to do exactly that. I'm sorry but this is what I have to do.


----------



## mojapitt

Made sawdust today.


----------



## bandit571

No Projects going on right now…nothing to build with.

Been a nice, quiet day…..


----------



## mojapitt

Ted. It's tough being a responsible adult. Getting to be a rare commodity.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Made sawdust today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Is that to stir clothes in the washer?


----------



## mojapitt

I have a few more significant things, but my wife has things that she needs.


----------



## jeffswildwood

About a week ago I hurt my back. Went to Dr. and meds are helping. Being retired, this is the first time ever I didn't need a Dr.'s excuse from work. But I did ask if I could get a "no honey-do excuse". LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Made sawdust today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Looks like a boat motor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll hafta remember that one Jeff…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's a long handled shoe horn.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean your welcome glad it was useful.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went and got the straight axle for the golf cart today and started hacking away on the A frame front end…..


----------



## bandit571

Maybe one from a Chevy Vega would have been better….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Maybe one from a Chevy Vega would have been better….
> 
> - bandit571


I knew a guy who dropped a 350 into a Vega…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Maybe one from a Chevy Vega would have been better….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I knew a guy who dropped a 350 into a Vega…...
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I dropped a 350 in a '73 Vega hatchback with a 400 transmission and a Chrysler 8 3/4 rear end…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also bought a Chevy Monza 2+2 with a 5.0 when they came out…..


----------



## mojapitt

Rockin' car Marty


----------



## mojapitt

From Laramie Wyoming yesterday.


----------



## bandit571

Weatherman would have said something about a chance of showers….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Weatherman would have said something about a chance of showers….
> 
> - bandit571


I was thinking same thing when I saw first picture.

LOL


----------



## rhybeka

are tornadoes rare in Wyoming, Monte? Gorgeous pics though. Hopefully no one was hurt.

Concrete guys are arriving to start digging out around 8am.


----------



## mojapitt

Tornadoes are not common in Wyoming. Storm season there came early also.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Friday


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes morning everyone I'm it sure if it's a good one yet or not.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…at least it is a FRIDAY…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day again. We only got a little shower lase evening but to the east there was more severe weather.

I think tornadoes are more frequent in WY than any other place I have lived. In Gillette for 10 years at least one a year would hit our county and several more by Laramie , Cheyenne and the SE corner of the state. Just so sparsely populated that most do not do any damage.


----------



## bandit571

Lonely Thunderstorm just left the area..heading South East….

Tried to contact the DEERS/ ID site over in Columbus, OH…...says the system is down, worldwide..? Need to renew the ID…nobody home?

Went from TriCare Standard & Extra to TriCare for Life 1 May 2018….need the IDs updated….Also have gone onto Medicare…..

Just had a lot of fun…Beltsander needed a new plug installed on the shredded end of the cord,,,,,hand was shaking almost too badly to use the screwdriver…..sander is now back in operation….


----------



## CFrye

Howdy Nubbers!
Ted, you'll be missed. 
Jeff, glad the back is improving. Did the doctor give you the anti-honey-do note?
Monte, good looking shoe horn!

I went to see Mom yesterday before work. She was able to stand a couple of times while I was there. Left leg is still too weak for walking, even at 50% weight bearing. After demonstrating some confusion Tuesday, she has been moved to a room right across from the therapy room and closer to the nurse's desk. Hopefully that will improve once she gets settled in. She told me today there was something wrong with her (left) shoe. "It keeps getting stuck!" To which I responded "Pick your foot up!" She gave me a look and said "I knew you'd say that!"
There are no shelves in any of the rooms at the rehab place so I made one to go in the bathroom to hold oral hygiene stuff, etc. Just a quickie (3 day) project. Poplar and plywood with shelf liner. 








The poplar was donated by Mudflap and had some pencil lines and marks on both sides. I sanded most of them off the show side. Designed on the fly with a few rounded corners so it didn't look totally thrown together. She likes it. 
One more shift, then the weekend. I think I can. I think I can…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice throw together Candy, daughter #4 called me earlier for some bathroom shelves, I'll just direct her to you…..


----------



## bandit571

Somebody must have drawn a GOOD Rain Turtle…..used to be, IF we wanted the day off from doing foundations, someone would draw a picture of a turtle….and the rain would soon show up….

Had another lonely little downpour roll through here, just a bit ago…..seems to be coming from the CHICAGO area…..anyone we know? And can blame?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's hard to find good help, I found this one napping…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Steel is on the way to extend the front of the C-cab out another 12 inches for the new axle. I caught a pile of sawdust on fire while grinding on the front… Oops…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...seems to be coming from the CHICAGO area…..anyone we know? And can blame?
> 
> - bandit571


Ted has always been a shady character…..

Speaking of shady, I think it's time to turn the A/C on in the shop…..


----------



## TedW

Monte, if I'd have been a responsible young adult I wouldn't have to be a responsible older adult.



> Made sawdust today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Looks like a boat motor…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, that's a rotor. The person in the boat would be the motor.

Yes everybody, it was dark and rainy here this morning. I sent it eastward where it belongs.

Electric was off where I'm working and without the sunshine, I couldn't see what I'm doing. I was just informed the electric is back on but no point driving out there for 2 hours of work.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Running a little late getting out today… But that's OK since yesterday I got home early enough to get the grass all cut before dark. Pizza and Beer night at Kelvin Grove… then porch sitting, whiskey drinking, and cigar smoking.

Life is good.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Went down to the waterfront for the Portland Rose Festival. Each Festival, the U.S. Navy sends ships for the public to tour. In the '70's, the USN used to send 10-12 ships, now we get 2…....

We got a mine countermeasures ship, and an Arleigh Burke-class guided missile destroyer, USS Michael Murphy DDG 112. I've never been aboard a Burke before, so took the opportunity to visit.

Here are a few photos:

(USS Michael Murphy DDG 112, along the Willamette River, Portland OR, 8 June 2018. Note the new Petty Officer uniforms.)










(A better view of USS Murphy)










(Vertical launch system for launching ship's complement of missiles)










(View of superstructure as seen from forecastle)










(Murphy's divisions that have earned E for Efficiency. When one of the ship's divisions earns an E for Efficiency, it gets an E on the superstructure. In year's past, the E would be displayed nearest the department. An E on the stack would be for the Engineering Division, and so on. The Navy seems to have scrapped that, and now all the E's are displayed on the forward superstructure. When a division earns subsequent E's, those are displayed with hash marks below the E. The Red E has 3 hash marks, meaning that that department has earned an E 4 times.)










(5"/62 caliber main battery rifle. Newest variant of the 5"/62-goofy looking turret…......)










All in all, was a good tour, but not a great one. In year's past, we could see most of the ship, inside and out. This year's tour was confined to the weather deck-didn't even get to see the pilot house (bridge).

The brightwork was polished on the ship-an improvement from the last time I was aboard a USN ship.

Saw an Ensign cross the brow without saluting the National Ensign….. (A no-no.)

Will see what the Navy sends us next year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nicely done Candy.

I'm finally done getting the tractor tires filled with ballast. I took it at 0800 and picked up at 1430. Was supposed to be a 3 hour job. Back to work tomorrow. Overtime sure makes it seem like im always working.


----------



## Gene01

Back from a great trip. Unfortunately, Phyl and I came down with food poisoning two days before our scheduled flight out of Fairbanks. Delta put us up in a a nice motel for the duration. We made the delayed flight with no recurrences of the nasties. Left us both dehydrated and weak, though. Resting up and hydrating today in Tucson. Heading out for the Mesa tomorrow. Got some pics to share later.


----------



## Handtooler

Mean Dean,, Could you read the flags, or were they all just displayed?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw an ad on FB that said "12 hand planes for $35". I said sold and went for a drive. I got an awesome #7. There's a Bailey #5 a #605 which I assume is a Sargent. There's another Stanley that appears to be a #5, but appears newer. There's maybe a millers falls. There's a Stanley 80M scraper plane and a #78 that's missing one cutter. Also a wood bodied plane and 3 block planes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess the 605 is actually a Stanley and one of the unidentified ones is almost broken in half.


----------



## bandit571

The #605 would be a Stanley Bedrock

#78 only used one cutter, you simply used it either in the front (bullnose) or the rear (rebate) spots.

The one sitting beside the woodie is a Stanley Handyman plane

Millers Falls is a #90 Value Line plane.


----------



## mojapitt

605 is South Dakota area code


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Mean Dean,, Could you read the flags, or were they all just displayed?
> 
> - Handtooler


Russell,

The flags strung from the mainmast to the bow were just maritime flags mixed with some flags of other nations.

The only pennant aloft that I recognized was the single pennant aloft on the portside, the blue and yellow one, which indicates a crewman aloft in the rigging. This is to alert the radar and other electronics crews that someone is in the rigging, and not to turn on the radar equipment, so as not to fry the guy.

The pennants on the starboard side I didn't recognize. I was a kid when Dad taught me what most of them meant, and have forgotten quite a few of them since. Especially the pennant that indicates if the CO is aboard. Of course, I don't think I've ever seen that one. CO's are never aboard their ships when in Portland….....!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> 605 is South Dakota area code
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks bandit. I'm happy to know nothing is missing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I turned the golf cart around so I can pick it up with the tractor and drag it outside to finish grinding on it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

.....so that you don't start any more fires…...indoors…


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you need to stay away from this whole fire thing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhhh, Debbie don't know…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Most of us use a burn barrel, fire pit, or such, not just randomly set a pile on fire inside. 
I am just saying…

Of course there are other lines of thought….

LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is where my attention has been this past week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Most of us use a burn barrel, fire pit, or such, not just randomly set a pile on fire inside.
> I am just saying…
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I'm different…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I m different…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's just begging for a Randy comeback


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m different…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That s just begging for a Randy comeback
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Damn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, ya got any cypress???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Most of us use a burn barrel, fire pit, or such, not just randomly set a pile on fire inside.
> I am just saying…
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I m different…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I m different…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


People say that but my question is, how different. I mean can you wear this in public?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Butcher, the granddaughter graduating is the same granddaughter that picked up the remaining collar from my field jacket after the explosion and returned it in a frame…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pink goes good with night camo…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pink goes good with night camo…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It freaks out the insurgents!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Think about it, do you really want to mess with guys like these?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess the shirt goes with the pink pants.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no cypress trees. I have a small amount of cypress boards.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I guess the shirt goes with the pink pants.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um, Bill, adjust that knob on the bottom 'til ya see purple…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I have no cypress trees. I have a small amount of cypress boards.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I need to redo the trim on the large barge helm, the white oak didn't fair too well…..


----------



## Handtooler

Nice CAMO outfits! Looks like some EOD Dudes I had under me. when I was EOD officer for 18 years.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I m different…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That s just begging for a Randy comeback
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Damn…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Some may say…. unique…. eccentric…. quirky…. special….
I would say…. (censored by moderator)!!!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, if the 605 is not broken, I believe it alone is worth the $35. You SUCK!
Oh yeah, that's a bunch of 2X4's! 
Marty, tell your daughter I don't deliver nor do I do deadlines or guarantee my work. Other than that I'd be glad to make her some shelves.


----------



## bandit571

Freezing one minute, roasting the next….Chest Cold starting in…..Also the legs are going nuts..Spinal Stenosis Lumbar is kicking in, big time…down one leg. Tried to sleep….just can't.

All that got done today was a rehab of a little mitre box, and a saw….









Didn't think I over-did…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, if the 605 is not broken, I believe it alone is worth the $35. You SUCK!
> Oh yeah, that's a bunch of 2X4's!
> Marty, tell your daughter I don't deliver nor do I do deadlines or guarantee my work. Other than that I'd be glad to make her some shelves.
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks Candy. Have to check if the 605 was broken. I figured the #7 was worth the $35. I like that the best.
The 78 is missing the fence, the nicker and the little bar.


----------



## BillWhite

Bill, it is beyond me how folks can let tools (any tools) get in that condition. Good on your rescue. Hope ya get some goodies after the rehab.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bill, the man was about 65 years young and said the planes had been his fathers. My guess is they've been sitting in this plastic tote for years getting condensation off and on and that's how they became rusty. He knew they were worth more, but just wanted to make room. I hope he was at least happy that I would cleaned up up them display.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sunshine and extra warm here today. Going up to the low 90's today and no clouds to hide behind.

Bill I have all the parts for my 78. Think you can find them on places like e-bay. Surprising for being mostly power tool guy how often I use that plane to clean up a project part.


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunting this morning…spent $8 on a rust bucket…









Took awhile to clean this thing up…









Sargent No. 408 ( Stanley #3 size) had to supply a temp. front handle, until I get the "proper" one…

Was the "Pick of the Litter", which wasn't saying a whole lot….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, I will look on eBay. Same here as far as power tools go, but I have one Millers falls #9 that I use sometimes. I can see me using the the 78 and the scraper plane though. I've used the rebate plane that bandit made to some success.


----------



## mojapitt

Friend lives in west Tennessee, wants to know what this tree is.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: try nhplaneparts, as Eric seems to have quite a few parts for Stanley planes…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Trouble is, it might be cheaper to buy a plane with all parts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you sure that those leaves come from that tree?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Based on the leaves, it could be butternut. Is there fruit?


----------



## rhybeka

Whew!! Finally got the banner to the PO and on its way to Arlin.

Did something to my lower back or tail bone while fixing my truck tail gate so now I'm waking funny. :/ *sigh*

Concrete guys are making good progress though!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Concrete guys are making good progress though!!
> 
> - rhybeka


Photos, please!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, we need to see this concrete, if it really exists.


----------



## bandit571

Walked out to the van a while ago….noticed something "different"....mud on the passenger sliding door, where it meets the rear panel…looked closer…trim was wrinkled, with dried mud on it…so was the door itself…..seems sometime, somewhere, I have been sideswiped by a very muddy car/truck/whatever…..and NOBODY knows how?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had some time at the firehouse and I was bored, so I cleaned up the #7 some. I think this one will be displayed in the house somewhere. Don't know where yet. It's in really good shape.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, you can use it in the logo for your business.


----------



## mojapitt

Good idea Dean.

How is your running time?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you're one of the few occupations that I hope has lots of spare time at work. Plane looks good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, you can use it in the logo for your business.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Hmmm…..Facebook page…..logo…..business card. We'll see.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Good idea Dean.
> 
> How is your running time?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now that I've got my first mile down to 8 minutes, I've started training for a 5K. I know I can't run 8-minute miles for 3.1 miles, so I'll run them at 9-minute miles for the 5K, which translates into a 27-minute 5K.

On Wednesday when I ran my last 3.1 miles, I ran them in 28:48, which is a bit slow. So I'll work to pick up my pace, and when I get down to 27 minutes, I'll be ready to enter a 5K.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Bill, you can use it in the logo for your business.
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Hmmm…..Facebook page…..logo…..business card. We'll see.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The way I see it, the logo would be something like this:

Fireside (_image of plane_) Woodworks.

I think it conveys the sense that your furniture is hand-crafted, and not just made by machines.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a better look? This one is a Stanley No. 7c….type 9….about 100 yr old plane..


----------



## firefighterontheside

How would I know how old mine is?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just did some research. Mine is a type 11 made between 1910 and 1918.


----------



## mojapitt

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Justify wins the Triple Crown!


----------



## mojapitt

Justify is clearly the best today.


----------



## Festus56

Was a good race !


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Was a good race !
> 
> - Festus56


It was a great wire-to-wire win!


----------



## DanKrager

Bill, that 7 is much too long for a business card.
.
.
DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Have you tried it yet?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, it's in no state to be used.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, that 7 is much too long for a business card.
> .
> .
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Maybe a little block plane then….


----------



## CFrye

Monte, some kind of Ash, maybe?


> Have you tried it yet?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> No, it's in no state to be used.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hand plane usage is illegal in Missouri?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> No, it's in no state to be used.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Hand plane usage is illegal in Missouri?
> 
> - CFrye


Lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finally done with yard-work and other things that we all have pulling us away from the shop. Managed to get my drawers mounted, fronts put on and pulls installed.

I know the pulls are at the bottom. There is method to the madness. As my memory is infinite but the recall is sketchy at times I plan to put tape across the top blank space telling me what is inside.

LOL


----------



## mojapitt

That's just too organized for me


----------



## rhybeka

was on a roll today - got to Lowes for the plumbing stuff I needed to make a clean out on some pipe that has gutters feeding into it that will have concrete around it next week, then I got the tailgate hinges on my truck replaced, and the trip to the post office completed…. all before tweaking my back. after tweaking my back/sciatica I've accomplished nothing but wincing in pain. ugh. Chiro isn't open until Monday. I tried Aleve and it did diddly squat so wondering if there's anything that will touch this issue. Concrete forms are shaping up though! that's at least exciting.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, have you tried the lidocaine patches?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, barrel-proof bourbon will take care of that.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That s just too organized for me
> 
> - Monte Pittman


LOL, I will post pictures of the inside of the drawers tomorrow for ya then.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Becky, barrel-proof bourbon will take care of that.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Yeah if you read the back it says have two bottles and call Doctor on Tuesday!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..don't you just love the smell of Form Oil in the morning….( to some of us…it smells like MONEY..)


----------



## DanKrager

WBBN, are you trolling us? Tape, I mean TAPE?, for a label on a classy system like that? I'd support maybe a digital inventory display, but TAPE?

Maybe a brass label holder, like in file cabinet.

TAPE???

DanK


----------



## bandit571

WBBN used to work for Red Green….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, are you trolling us? Tape, I mean TAPE?, for a label on a classy system like that? I d support maybe a digital inventory display, but TAPE?
> 
> Maybe a brass label holder, like in file cabinet.
> 
> TAPE???
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


ROFLMAO

But.. but … I have alot of tape. Guess I am going to have to step up my game and look into a upgrade from tape. Not sure about going digital. My luck I would get it all set up and then make a mistake and erase it all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN used to work for Red Green….
> 
> - bandit571


ROFLMAO


----------



## diverlloyd

> WBBN used to work for Red Green….
> 
> - bandit571


"If women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy." Red Green


----------



## Mike_in_STL

"It's the handyman's secret weapon."

He's got a YouTube page. Good for wasting time, I mean planning projects.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, have you tried the lidocaine patches?
> 
> - CFrye


Nope but I'm game to try just about anything. Are they available at CVS/Walgreens/pharmacy's?

@Dean I considered it but didn't want the hangover :/


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, you only get a hangover if you stop drinking.


----------



## Gene01

Cheeep booze will cause hangovers. Mixed drinks do it too but, who pours Coke in good whiskey?


----------



## bandit571

Just Rum…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky,

Here what I do when my lower back decides it doesn't like life for awhile.

A year ago in April, I fell off a loading dock at the library and landed on my lower back on my right side. Since I had really low platelets at that time, I ended up with a bruise the size of Texas on my lower back. My lower back hurt for about six weeks after that, and it was a real problem even getting out of bed.

These days, my lower back will ache a bit the evening after a long or hard run that morning. I don't know why it does this, but it just does.

So when it acts up, I sometimes pour myself 1.5 oz of a fine Kentucky (not Tennessee) bourbon, put some Diana Krall on, sit on the couch with my feet up, and sip the bourbon over the course of an hour or so. The combination of all that really seems to relax my back, and it no longer bothers me.

So the idea is to get nice and relaxed (not drunk), to loosen up your back, and not have a hangover the next day.

Try it, and I think you'll like it!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Just Rum…..
> 
> - bandit571


If you like rum, try Appleton Estate 12-year-old rum (no Coke!). It really is a fine rum to sip, savor, and enjoy!


----------



## bandit571

Prefer this










After a couple, you see things just as fuzzy…


----------



## CFrye

> WBBN, are you trolling us? Tape, I mean TAPE?, for a label on a classy system like that? I d support maybe a digital inventory display, but TAPE?
> 
> Maybe a brass label holder, like in file cabinet.
> 
> TAPE???
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> But.. but … I have alot of tape. Guess I am going to have to step up my game and look into a upgrade from tape. Not sure about going digital. My luck I would get it all set up and then make a mistake and erase it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's a lot of tape! Do we need to do an intervention?


----------



## Gene01

> Just Rum…..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> If you like rum, try Appleton Estate 12-year-old rum (no Coke!). It really is a fine rum to sip, savor, and enjoy!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Ron Rico purple label 151 and coke with lime. 151 is NOT sippin' stuff, though. Hangover material, definitely. DAMHIK


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That s a lot of tape! Do we need to do an intervention?
> 
> - CFrye


ROFL. I got all that tape from two sources. The blue 2 inch wide tape I get regularly from a friend that "borrows" them from work. The other tape I got when I cleaned out a auto repair / handyman place several years ago. A lifetime supply with everything from reflective to electrical tape, all colors..

A good find! Here is what the truck looked like when I got home that night. All for our favorite price.


----------



## CFrye

WOW!! So, no intervention. Maybe you could give the rest of us a few tips!


----------



## mudflap4869

That is called hording. I know because a certain person I live with hordes *EVERYTHING.+ And misplaces most of it.


----------



## Gene01

Just a few pics of our Alaska adventure. 
Phyl and I in front of the Mendenhall glacier.









We took a few ATV trips. This is the meal that awaited us at the top of one of the mountains we climbed. All you could eat. I had 5 this size. The guy next to me had 8.









Our cook and waitress. She served 25 of us.









Here's a step stool used in a museum in Juneau. It's Sitka Spruce. As is the bench that follows. Sitka Spruce is some really nice lumber. Finishes beautifully and, appears to be dense and hard.


















Sorry for the sideways pics.
Have to continue in next post. Pics were big and I'm too dumb to resize and flip them.


----------



## Gene01

Here's some chain saw ears for sale at one of the lodges we stayed in.
Check out his prices!!!!



> Just a few pics of our Alaska adventure.
> Phyl and I in front of the Mendenhall glacier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We took a few ATV trips. This is the meal that awaited us at the top of one of the mountains we climbed. All you could eat. I had 5 this size. The guy next to me had 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our cook and waitress. She served 25 of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here s a step stool used in a museum in Juneau. It s Sitka Spruce. As is the bench that follows. Sitka Spruce is some really nice lumber. Finishes beautifully and, appears to be dense and hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the sideways pics.
> Have to continue in another post. Pics were big and I m too dumb to resize and flip them.
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow Gene, 2 trips to Alaska at the same time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I chatted with Dave and William this evening while sitting in the golf cart in the shop, watching it rain…..


----------



## Gene01

I'm too dumb to delete a double post, too.

Anywho, Here's some chainsaw bears for sale.
Check out his Prices!!!


















And, finally, the obligatory "We were here" photo taken from the cruise ship.


----------



## Festus56

Great trip Gene. Like the pictures. Those chainsaw artists are good. Me and a chainsaw makes a lot of sawdust that looks like nothing someone would buy.


----------



## bandit571

Been watching Fellowship of the Ring..the extended version…..may switch over to the Hobbit after a while…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like some good fishin' there Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Todays rain is the most water that has been under the large barge in awhile…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Great trip Gene. Like the pictures. Those chainsaw artists are good. Me and a chainsaw makes a lot of sawdust that looks like nothing someone would buy.
> 
> - Festus56


Me and my chainsaw makes sawdust…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Todays rain is the most water that has been under the large barge in awhile…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Just so it doesn't float away…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a chainsaw carved bear on my front porch. Cindy got it for me from a local artist. If you bring a log to his shop he will teach you to carve a bear…..for a price.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great pics Gene. What's a chainsaw ear?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'm starting to catch grief over this and I'm gonna hafta blame you or Randy…..


----------



## bandit571

Last couple of evenings…a deer has been walking in the neighborhood….walked right down the alley beside the house, tonight….it may be lost….

The area in town where the old NYC RR had their HUGE roundhouse at,....is now an overgrown woods….which is where the deer may have come from…we are right across the ( in USE) double track mainline from the "Roundhouse Woods" .....


----------



## boxcarmarty

*REMINDER!!!* Cookout/Campout at the dirt in the woods next weekend fer anybody that wants to drop in…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did I make it rain? Did I cause the barge not be launched in a while? I said I had some Cypress. What happened to using composite deck boards?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Must have a been a heck of a party last night.


































OH my head is killing me!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I have to work next weekend.


----------



## Gene01

Bunch of party animals there, WBBN.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Did I make it rain? Did I cause the barge not be launched in a while? I said I had some Cypress. What happened to using composite deck boards?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Composite decking boards are in place and holding up very well, however, the white oak on the helm is not not fairing after a couple of years and need cypress…..


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, glad you are back safe and sound.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bunch of party animals there, WBBN.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I came out and not a single one even moved. Normally opening the shop door gets my inspectors up and at it. Nothing, even left it open while I cut some branches up and fed fire, still nothing…

ROFL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Composite decking boards are in place and holding up very well, however, the white oak on the helm is not not fairing after a couple of years and need cypress…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Try some IPE, or sometimes called Ironwood??


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Composite decking boards are in place and holding up very well, however, the white oak on the helm is not not fairing after a couple of years and need cypress…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Try some IPE, or sometimes called Ironwood??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Think affordable Butcher, I'm only one man…..


----------



## mojapitt

I always wanted a workbench made of Teak. Maybe after I have made my first million in woodworking.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, send me yer scraps so I can repair my helm…..


----------



## mojapitt

Here you go Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

But I need 6 pieces…..


----------



## Festus56

That will be $419.40


> But I need 6 pieces…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## firefighterontheside

> That will be $419.40
> 
> But I need 6 pieces…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> - Festus56


Yeah, but shipping is free…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

How big does the cypress need to be, Marty?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had to get dressed up and wear a tie today for my Mom and Dad's 50th Wedding Anniversary.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Marty, how about Kaya? It looks good, is weather resistant, readily available, and inexpensive.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Try some IPE, or sometimes called Ironwood??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Think affordable Butcher, I m only one man…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


ROFLMAO


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers

Let the week begin


----------



## rhybeka

/hobbles in/ Morning all! working from home and waiting for 8 am when the chiropractor opens. Kittens are doing well - ate all the food we put out last night. one is still feisty and spitting so the wife won't go in the box. They will be going to Capital area humane society once they open at 2. Cute little buggers but I already have two pups waiting to rack up vet bills.


----------



## Handtooler

WBBN, Great looking family. Congratulations on their being together for 50. We passed my 50th June 24, 2017 Life is great when you stick with it! I certainly enjoy your LJ's posts and contributions. Thanks


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How big does the cypress need to be, Marty?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


32 inch long, 1/2 inch thick, 2 pc at 6 inch wide and 1 pc at 9 inch wide…..


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ya…..ummm…..wake me up when Tuesday shows up…


----------



## bandit571

Did some pricing of plane parts…..the two for that #408 that I need..not available.

For the Sargent #79 I turned away from…..would need $70+ to fix up a $10 plane.

Think I'll just make do with what I have….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

Daughter #2 has dun grajitated and commences ice cream scooping Wednesday. Daughter #3 finishes 8th grade Friday and has already started summer job gardening.

I've been staring at my window rot repair for 2 weeks, with no time or motivation to finish it.

I did manage to make some progress on the lathe conversion though, and am finally ready to put Humpty-Dumpty back together again.

Just in time for Monday-Monday, dah-duh-dumb-bah


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Must have a been a heck of a party last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH my head is killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Those look like mine. I got a big patch of cat nip that grows wild in my back yard. Even the local cats sneak over to indulge.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Not much happening here today. Just playing in the shop.

Got my card renewed so I can do the wildfire thing again this summer. Not running showers this year will only be driving the potable water truck.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Gonna be driving the water buffalo, eh Mark?!


----------



## CFrye

Running errands, dropped the truck off at the mechanics to get it ready to go to Iowa and then the van died :-/
Fortunately, it died right across the road from the mechanic. He got it started and is in the process of changing a bad battery cable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What card did you have to renew Mark, red card?

I made some very adequate 3/4" walnut dowels today. Wasn't difficult at all. Have to build one of my quilt racks out of walnut from my friends farm for his daughter. Buying walnut dowels would have been expensive anyway. I don't think I'll ever buy another dowel, as long as I have a roundover bit that's half the size of the dowel I need.


----------



## bandit571

Router bit thread….usual response from one of the "Gang" .....

Did my best to explain how to set the depth of the bit. Without resorting to demeaning the poster, like the one person did….


----------



## bandit571

may go to the shop, and sharpen that iron for the Sargent #408 plane…..just something to do.


----------



## Festus56

Yes I need a red card this year. Last year my truck would always be at base camp with the showers but may have to go to spike camps this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So you have to do the pack test? I haven't done it in 12 years.


----------



## Festus56

No pack test needed. I have not done one for 12 or 13 yrs. myself. They still called it a Red Card. Just the basic safety do's and don'ts so you do not get yourself in a bad place.


----------



## JL7

> How big does the cypress need to be, Marty?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> 32 inch long, 1/2 inch thick, 2 pc at 6 inch wide and 1 pc at 9 inch wide…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hey Marty,

I have some IPE flooring you can have for free if you want to pay the shipping - it's heavy!! It is Bellawood Brazilian Walnut and is new and pre-finished. It's 3/4" but will clean up to 1/2" and if your careful you can resaw the finish off on the bandsaw and still get your 1/2". You can get 2-3/4" width with no gaps front or back, and maybe you could get 3" wide with some gaps on the back side. Should use some acetone before gluing up panels…

You need sharp blades for this stuff though…..it demands your full attention….

Hey all to everyone else! Love the new tractor Bill and good to see the sawmill in action!


----------



## bandit571

JEFF!


----------



## bandit571

Made some shavings…









Seemed to clean up decently..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bigblockyeti

^ it just needs air shocks then it'll be fine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*JEFF!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, is that Candy's van???


----------



## DonBroussard

The van driver needs grill weights in the front and more air in the tires. +1 to Yeti's suggestion on air shocks.


----------



## ssnvet

More progress on the lathe conversion to a VFD driven variable speed motor

Installed a tachometer display and rheostat with knob for remote speed adjustment in the tail stock cover plate.









This is the sensor (Hall affect sensor) for the tachometer. I fabricated a metal bracket to install it inside the headstock. I'll attach the magnet to the spindle shaft with epoxy and tape directly under the sensor.









I mounted the control panel on the wall directly behind the lathe. Inside is the VFD, a fuse block, a contactor to turn power on and off remotely, a 12 vdc power supply to run the cooling fans and the tachometer.









I got the new motor installed. Though rated the same as the old motor at 1 HP, this one weighs almost twice as much and turns much smoother.









You're technically supposed to use "invertor duty" motors with VFD drives, since the motor will generate more heat when turned at low speeds and the shaft mounted fan will blow less air. But invertor duty motors run two to three times the cost of regular 3 phase industrial duty motors, like the one I bought. So I installed a 110 mm electronics fan, which will quietly blow air and provide cooling at low speeds.









And here's a peak inside the tail stock where the wires have been run to the control switches and buttons that are mounted on the cover plate.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, Great looking family. Congratulations on their being together for 50. We passed my 50th June 24, 2017 Life is great when you stick with it! I certainly enjoy your LJ s posts and contributions. Thanks
> 
> - Handtooler


Thanks, and a belated Congrats on your 50th. I have a long time to go for 50, only been married 8 years… LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wonder if Cindy would let me put a log like that in her Subaru.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff. The tractor and the mill are fun. Just wish it wasn't so hot. Turned on the shop AC for the first time of the summer today. It's good to see ya round.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not all too sure what I'm looking at, but it looks good.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I wonder if Cindy would let me put a log like that in her Subaru.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I am going to guess, NO. Depending on how presented some more eloquent words of the English language might be used.

LOL


----------



## Festus56

Should have put it on top and got more weight on the front wheels!!


----------



## mojapitt

I can't imagine the verbal abuse I would suffer if I did that with my wife's vehicle.

Jeff, it might be cheaper for Marty to drive up and get the Ipe than pay shipping.


----------



## ssnvet

> I'm not all too sure what I'm looking at, but it looks good.
> - firefighterontheside


I posted pics from my phone and just typed up some picture captions to explain what's going on.


----------



## Gene01

> Should have put it on top and got more weight on the front wheels!!
> 
> - Festus56


Or, drag it.
JEFFY!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I'm not all too sure what I'm looking at, but it looks good.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I posted pics from my phone and just typed up some picture captions to explain what s going on.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That's better Matt. I'm impressed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Should have put it on top and got more weight on the front wheels!!
> 
> - Festus56


Unlike most minivans, I don't think that one had a roof rack otherwise I'm sure they would have done.


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone think the minivan person told their better half " well hell the at least the log didn't scrape the ground since it's worth more then the van".


----------



## TedW

172 new posts! Can you people please stop posting while I'm not here to read them? Just check my profile pic and if you don't see the green outline, hold your thoughts till I get back.

Well, it's turning out my massive overbid job is turning out to be a fair bid after all. I've been working at it for almost 2 weeks and I have about 1 more day to finish it. $3500 for 2 weeks, but that includes weekends, so seems about right. Sure glad I didn't underbid it!

Still nothing happening in the kitchen/woodshop. Just thought I'd mention that to stay on topic.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Ted. I am on here several times a day and still can't keep up with it all.


----------



## TedW

*My van! *


----------



## TedW

> Hello Ted. I am on here several times a day and still can t keep up with it all.
> 
> - Festus56


That's nuthin, I'm awake several times a day and can't keep up with it all…. and I don't mean just here on the forum.


----------



## bandit571

Was looking at a few "leftovers" from the bedframe build…...Single Brain Cell Sketch Up just came up with a project for those three 2×10 x 17" planks…some sort of plant stand, looks like…..we'll see….


----------



## CFrye

> Monte, is that Candy s van???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


SSHhhhh! I camouflaged it so Mudflap wouldn't recognize it!


> Should have put it on top and got more weight on the front wheels!!
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Or, drag it.
> - Gene Howe


NOW you tell me!
Opps! Ted is not outlined in green. Just pretend this post is not here…


----------



## mojapitt

Candy needs her own sawmill


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Candy needs her own sawmill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think all of us need a sawmill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Jeff, it might be cheaper for Marty to drive up and get the Ipe than pay shipping.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That, and I would hafta put counterweights on the port side to keep the boat level…..


----------



## ssnvet

Tuesday…. Well it's not gone with the wind yet. but it soon will be…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## UncleBuck

morning all from small town iowa. have a dusty day.


----------



## bandit571

Still sitting here in my PJs….waiting on the Mountain Dew to kick in….gloomy day outside….

For those close by….Jackson Center, OH is having their Village wide yard sales next Saturday….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> morning all from small town iowa. have a dusty day.
> 
> - UncleBuck


It's too wet to be dusty…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been busy this morning working on the International Yamahonda…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still a cool 50° this morning. Should get to 70° later with all sunshine. Going to be a near perfect day.

Back to playing in the shop and watch the grass grow.


----------



## KelvinGrove

Hello all… I am back, not that ya missed me. Ever have one of those weekends where the motivation is at or below zero and shows no sign of improving?

Anyway, back to work today and still not excited about anything.


----------



## mojapitt

We have a hurricane "Bud"? How non-threatening do we need to make the names? Shouldn't they sound more dangerous? Maybe name them after street gangs? Hurricane "Bloods" sounds more dangerous.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

88 dungreess already and 46% humidity, it's gross outside. Sitting in the salt mine today isn't all that bad, it could be worse, but truthfully I'd rather be puttering in the shop with the fans on full and the ability to pop back into the house to cool down.

Oh, yeah, that van, I think some helper springs might fix that sag issue…Have you all seen the one with the VW and the bunk of plywood on the roof?


----------



## mojapitt

Advanced on a couple minor projects in the shop. Pictures coming.


----------



## bandit571

Going from these..









To these..









Then a few more bandsaw cuts..









Maybe after Lunch, I can get the other three legs cut out. May turn into a fancy Plant Stand?

What IS for Lunch, anyway?


----------



## bandit571

Cold meat and cheese on wheat, with spicy brown Mustard and chips…..maybe an ice cream cone afterwards?


----------



## UncleBuck

> morning all from small town iowa. have a dusty day.
> 
> - UncleBuck
> 
> It s too wet to be dusty…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


interior dust its a bit damp here also t storms last night.


----------



## UncleBuck

bandit u have alot of tools impressive.


----------



## UncleBuck

the air you wear mike


----------



## mudflap4869

It reached 102 on my back porch yesterday. Nope, I didn't do a thing outside but still sweated while the mechanic worked on Candies van. It rained this morning, so now you can cut the humidity with a knife and squeeze the water out of it. I guess that I'll just sit on my duff and read about the "Sacketts".


----------



## Gene01

We're headed to the Branson area at the end of this month. Not looking forward to, as Uncle Buck said, wearing the air. Heat I can handle. It's going to take a few Scotches to help with that mid west humidity.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Gene, bring LOTS of extra shirts. It's sticky as all get out here already. Not looking forward to July or August when it gets really bad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, what are your dates in Branson?


----------



## UncleBuck

gene you will have a great time there i have not been for a long while so im sure there is quite a bit of new stuff to do. safe trip


----------



## bandit571

Gary: Any idea what bearings the drive wheel on that bandsaw uses? Wheel has a case of the "wobbles"

Got the legs sawn..









Resawed a bunch of parts, too…









To make sure I had enough GOOD, knot free parts for the aprons..









Plus a stash of "Just in Case" stock…









Mountain Dew can was empty, called it a day…


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone interested in coming to my wife's family fish fry?


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, what are your dates in Branson?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


6/30-7/6…or 7/7. Hope to avoid the city as much as possible. Maybe one meal in town.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We're goin' to Branson??? Oh wait, Branson is coming to Martysville at the end of the month…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may hafta remove the International from the International Yamahonda after seeing the prices on repair parts…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Unfortunately I have OT on July 5 and 11 so won't be able to make a Branson trip.


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks like it's coming together Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

It's expensive to fix an International tractor from personal experience


----------



## firefighterontheside

Try fixing the tractor that is missing it's front axle.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Try fixing the tractor that is missing it's front axle.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It was replaced for $1000


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gene, bring LOTS of extra shirts. It s sticky as all get out here already. Not looking forward to July or August when it gets really bad.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


 So where on this chart would you put the weather?


----------



## diverlloyd

It was real humid here today not sure if i was sweating or just my clothes absorbed the ick in the air. Although I did pick up windows for my house, had lunch with my best friend, got my hair cut and finished up a planer sled then used it to straighten up 8 boards. Now they can become part of the buorboun shelving unit for the wifeys friend.


----------



## bandit571

Blog started….may get something done tomorrow….maybe.

Remember a time when it got down to 75 degrees, you needed to put on the field jackets..WITH liners….

have three blood blisters across the back of my left hand….and not a clue as to where they came from….


----------



## bandit571

Honda Transmission didn't work out too well for Grandson #3…shoulder issues. He also had "drill" over the weekend, downing Kettering, OH. Seems they send newbies through a special training program, to get them READY to go to Basic and other schools. Had too many dropouts years ago….so they set up the school.

He brought home one of the "new" MREs…...meh….he even seemed to like them….strange.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

bandit, the new MREs can really be a treat. There is even a pizza MRE being adopted. Check out Steve1989MREInfo on YouTube. He tries all kinds of military rations from all over the world and from all time periods. You'd probably get a kick out of some of the stuff he's tried.


----------



## bandit571

Might have already tried some….C-rats on up to MREs. Hated them Navy B-rats…..nasty stuff….about on the same level as the powdered crap the Army tried for a while….Powdered Eggs and Spam….

Even the Bald Eagles on NAS Adak turned their beaks up….


----------



## ssnvet

Hump day….. ugh!

Went to bed with a head ache and woke up with same. Shower didn't help, coffee didn't help…. finally broke down and popped an Aleve.

Anyone out there know how to tell which is the north and south pole of a magnet? I'm supposed to mount the magnet for the tachometer "south pole valid". Yup… made in China and instructions in English most likely written by Google translate. :^(


----------



## Gene01

Maybe set a compass at one end? Trial and error?


----------



## Gene01

Why I can't call you.


----------



## ssnvet

Compass it is… Kind of embarrassed that I didn't figure that one out on my own. The arrow on the compass will be attracted to the south polarity end of the magnet


----------



## mojapitt

Edge sanding left, then I can start spraying.


----------



## DanKrager

Monte, those are some fine looking boxes. Do you spray the inside too?

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, those are some fine looking boxes. Do you spray the inside too?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Absolutely


----------



## mojapitt

These were built as practice for me. Absolutely not sure where they will go.

In the background you can see my wife's shoe bench. Should have it done in the next couple days also.


----------



## bandit571

COPD gave me a bad "coughing jag" yesterday…...pulled something under the right shoulder blade…even a slight "cough" hurts bad. May not be any shop time, today….

Grocery shopping at 0200 hrs at Wall E World? Yep, Craig got off work last night, and decided to go buy a few things…..got back home, with the Boss about 0300…I finally get to sleep about 0400…..then they wonder why I slept in?


----------



## Gene01

> These were built as practice for me. Absolutely not sure where they will go.
> 
> In the background you can see my wife s shoe bench. Should have it done in the next couple days also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Looks to me like you don't need any more practice. Those are some fine looking boxes.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Is that Charles' workshop or did you already put yours together Monte?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, it's about time you started on that Morris chair….....!


----------



## mojapitt

It's Charles shop.

After these 2 projects, I have 2 keeping chests started (mom and wife). Then the Morris Chair will start.


----------



## rhybeka

hey that shop looks familiar!  Nice boxes too, Monte 

so in a nutshell, three baby kittens, a beagle with a possible tumor in her ear, out of whack back, concrete being poured tomorrow afternoon/evening, dad finding out about siding and possible way to get it here, workshop room cleanup in progress but slow (see part about back being out of whack) and now for some cute kitten pics :


----------



## ssnvet

And now for the obligatory… Awwwwwww!

I'm climbing the walls with boredom today. But don't tell anyone. I've got them all thinking that I'm buried with work :^D


----------



## CFrye

Funny, Gene. Are you driving or flying to Branson?
Woah! Lotta nice boxes there, Monte! and shoe bench!
Ouch, Bandit and Beka!
Awww kitties!
Heard from the mechanic. The truck is ready. Not good when he says "Are you sitting down?" before he states the cost. We'll pick it up in the morning.


----------



## mojapitt

> And now for the obligatory… Awwwwwww!
> 
> I m climbing the walls with boredom today. But don t tell anyone. I ve got them all thinking that I m berried with work :^D
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


What kind of berries Matt?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> These were built as practice for me. Absolutely not sure where they will go.
> 
> In the background you can see my wife s shoe bench. Should have it done in the next couple days also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Exactly how much practice do you need? They look great Monte!!!


----------



## Gene01

We're driving, Candy. Gonna take a few extra days both ways to do some sight seeing. We've made that trip so often that we're familiar with every bump on 40 and the Turnpikes. This trip will be more circuitous. 
Our motto is "All who wander, are not lost." So, no GPS this trip.


----------



## bandit571

Two hours of shop time…wound up with this…









Trying to stretch the back out a bit…..until the next cough happens. Legs have been cleaned up









Short aprons done..









And the long ones. Cleaned up that pile of shavings…only to make another pile..









Just to do ONE bevel..









One down, three more to go. Bevels will be the underside of the stand's top…

Need a few COLD ONES, right now.


----------



## UncleBuck

bandit; must be feeling better good news nice job on the legs too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Edge sanding left, then I can start spraying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


He's got ya busy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, yer as busy as Monte in a tailspin…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

*HEY AJ…* you got mail…..


----------



## mojapitt

Property under consideration here. 4.25 acres.





































Of course there had to be discussion time


----------



## mudflap4869

I'm glad it was clean table legs that you showed us. 
Good looking boxes there Monte. You will need a riding mower for that yard. OH Yeah! A minute on the lips and forever on the hips.
Has anyone heard from our Canadian friends lately? Hopefully our fearless (tactless) leader didn't piss their people off at our whole nation.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great boxes Monte. Nice and flat Monte. Easy for moving logs around. Plenty of room for a shop and saw shed. Maybe a garden.

Haven't heard from any Canadians in quite a while.

Was gonna have shop time today, but then Liam wanted to skip summer school and work in his bedroom. We finished the paneling for the ceiling and did some drywall mudding.

Found an ad on FB with 125 walnut logs that said they go to highest bidder. I offered $100. Never know.


----------



## mojapitt

Any pictures of the logs Bill? What size?


----------



## Gene01

4.25 acres. Big house, circle drive, garage (carriage house? It is VA, after all), covered patio and HUGE shop. Keep the mowing at a minimum.


----------



## mojapitt

> 4.25 acres. Big house, circle drive, garage (carriage house? It is VA, after all), covered patio and HUGE shop. Keep the mowing at a minimum.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, current thought is to possibly rent current trailer space, build new small house, build garage/storage/ shop, orchard for apples, plums, peaches, cherries, etc., garden.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ad says from 10" to 50".


----------



## mojapitt

Might be worth $125 then.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks Marty.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Everyone has ben busy here it seems. Beka is multi tasking and Matt is working on north-south directions. Enjoy the trip Gene. That is pretty country. I see Bill is still the walnut king or at least trying to be.

Good job on the boxes Monte and good luck on the acreage. Nice to have your own place with room to move.

Been busy today trying to fabricate a couple handles for a 2 man crosscut saw. All my wild ideas did not work so just cut a slot and bolted them on with Chicago type bolts. Would have been easier to get a new set from e-bay.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Calm down Bill

Of course I am salivating as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't even imagine trying to haul 125 logs.


----------



## mojapitt

I can. It's called a logging truck. 50-60 logs per load. About $500 to haul per load. Lots easier than hauling that yourself.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it Bill!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it Monte!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it… Um!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went and mowed the dirt in the woods and took stuff down for the cookout/campout this weekend…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

At first I thought you moved the dirt. After closer reading, I see you mowed the dirt. That makes more sense.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… whew… somebody git Bill a drink…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Um… whew… somebody git Bill a drink…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm next!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Um… whew… somebody git Bill a drink…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I've got some peach wine with my name on it. Not really, but I am going to drink it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I've got some peach wine with my name on it.
> - firefighterontheside


Anybody else want a glass of Peachy Bill???


----------



## bandit571

Any relation to Curly Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I've got some peach wine with my name on it.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Anybody else want a glass of Peachy Bill???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Come on over. I only need half the bottle.


----------



## mojapitt

Wine drinking stories could take all night.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Wine drinking stories could take all night.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wonder how long bourbon drinking stories would take….....?!


----------



## mojapitt

> Wine drinking stories could take all night.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Depends if we're drinking it while telling the stories
> 
> I wonder how long bourbon drinking stories would take….....?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gene, current thought is to possibly rent current trailer space, build new small house, build garage/storage/ shop, orchard for apples, plums, peaches, cherries, etc., garden.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Plan out with 10,000 sq ft shop, let her "talk" you into say 5,000 sq ft. House = 850 sq ft because really your going to be in the shop more than the house anyway.

LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I was shopping for a tractor, I would send Cindy links to the tractors I was looking at. I also sent her some that were way out of my price range. Then I went in for the kill with the good price on the one I ultimately bought.


----------



## mojapitt

WBBN, she wants about a 1200 sq ft. House. Then big shop with garage about the same as South Dakota shop (40×50).


----------



## Festus56

> Wine drinking stories could take all night.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Depends if we re drinking it while telling the stories
> 
> I wonder how long bourbon drinking stories would take….....?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If there is drinking anything there are sure to be stories told !!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, she wants about a 1200 sq ft. House. Then big shop with garage about the same as South Dakota shop (40×50).
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte 40×50 is what you had. Moving allows for improvement. Say 75×100. I mean she gets vineyards, flower gardens, vegetable gardens, reflecting pool, sauna, fire-pit with built in seating and a nice a nice patio. A bigger shop is in order.

ROFLMAO


----------



## CFrye

I have to agree with the Butcher, Monte. BIGGER SHOP!!
One of my coworkers has about 10 walnut trees they're gonna take out. She said they're about 2 feet in diameter. Nobody in her family wants them, do I want them? Um, let me think about that-YES!! She said she'd take a picture to give me an idea how big they actually are. I'll share it here, when I get it. 
Bill, wanna come and get 'em and mill 'em up?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, who's going to control mudflap while you are carrying that much more wood in?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's probably possible Candy, but not right away.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, yer as busy as Monte in a tailspin…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


The sucky part is none of it is woodworking really! tried to get one set of tails laid out on my tool chest last night and just couldn't do it. :\ having a tough time sitting at my desk at work today too - but having multiple monitors back is a good thing.


----------



## rhybeka

I have kind of a dumb question though. I'm looking at lathes for small turning and wondering if I should go with a Rikon 70-100 ($430) or I've been looking at the sets at Penn State Industries and thinking it may be a good deal to get one of their starter kits that includes a variable speed lathe with all of the stuff to do pens (which is what I'll be mainly doing) https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKPMSPEC.html but this is $650 - with good reason I think. I wasn't sure if it would be better to just piece a kit together but I figured in the long run it would be more expensive than the $650. I should probly figure this piece out before sending $$ estimates to the SO.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...

Maybe check out the small lathe H-F has?

Still hurts when I cough….OWWW….

Had 5 kittens in our garage…until momma cat moved them across the alley to the neighbor's garage….


----------



## ssnvet

> Property under consideration here. 4.25 acres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I predict a 4.0 acre garden and one very busy Monte :^p


----------



## ssnvet

> starter kits that includes a variable speed lathe
> - rhybeka


IMHO (and I'm not turner) variable speed is easily worth paying $100 extra for


----------



## mojapitt

Last night they brought a gentleman in who tried to commit suicide by hanging himself in an old barn. When he hit the end of the rope, the beam broke and he fell to the ground breaking a leg and then the beam hit him in the head causing 27 stitches. He is expected to make a full recovery while resting in one of our "safe spaces" at the hospital.


----------



## ssnvet

> Wine drinking stories could take all night.
> - Monte Pittman
> I wonder how long bourbon drinking stories would take….....?!
> - Mean_Dean


Wine's fine, but Liquor's quicker

:^D


----------



## mojapitt

Variable speed is almost mandatory for the lathe


----------



## ssnvet

40×50?

Two cars will take up 1/4 of that. 
I suggest planning the shop layout and material storage before you commit to any particular size. The shop layout tool at Grizzly.com is really handy for this.

But no matter what you build, it won't be big enough :^o


----------



## Gene01

40X50 AND a big garage. Gotta have room for the gardening/farming equipment.


----------



## bandit571

Sooo, Monte…when is the Barn Raising? Amish style…...


----------



## mojapitt

> Sooo, Monte…when is the Barn Raising? Amish style…...
> 
> - bandit571


Probably wait until we at least own it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Last night they brought a gentleman in who tried to commit suicide by hanging himself in an old barn. When he hit the end of the rope, the beam broke and he fell to the ground breaking a leg and then the beam hit him in the head causing 27 stitches. He is expected to make a full recovery while resting in one of our "safe spaces" at the hospital.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wasn't that in a movie.


----------



## mojapitt

At this hospital maintenance assists security of necessary. So we had to stand by in case he went weird in ED.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Monte, I think someone is trying to tell that man something….


----------



## Gene01

> Monte, I think someone is trying to tell that man something….
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Maybe to lose some weight?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here with nothing important to do. Was going on a long weekend bike trip but is going to be cold and raining in the high country. Have done enough of that in the past so guess we will just stay home.

Wish my lathe had variable speed and reverse. Would be useful for sure.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

That's pragmatic Gene.


----------



## Gene01

> Wish my lathe had variable speed and reverse. Would be useful for sure.
> 
> - Festus56


Had a Datsun I wished the same for.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> At this hospital maintenance assists security of necessary. So we had to stand by in case he went weird in ED.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


OHSU has its own police department, and these guys and gals patrol the Emergency Department in flak vests, with sidearms, 2 magazines and other things on their equipment belts.

Seems a bit much, since OHSU's ED isn't really a combat zone….....


----------



## bandit571

Worked in the shop..until the legs started cramping up…..got a little bit done..









Bevels are done…









Tenons are done…









Three mortises are done…then the cramps came on….time to stop for the day….


----------



## ssnvet

5 minutes to quitin' time…

I'm off tomorrow for 8th grade graduation, so it's TGIF for me

:^)


----------



## CFrye

> At this hospital maintenance assists security of necessary. So we had to stand by in case he went weird in ED.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> OHSU has its own police department, and these guys and gals patrol the Emergency Department in flak vests, with sidearms, 2 magazines and other things on their equipment belts.
> 
> Seems a bit much, since OHSU s ED isn t really a combat zone….....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


It can be, Dean. Be glad you haven't seen it!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> At this hospital maintenance assists security of necessary. So we had to stand by in case he went weird in ED.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> OHSU has its own police department, and these guys and gals patrol the Emergency Department in flak vests, with sidearms, 2 magazines and other things on their equipment belts.
> 
> Seems a bit much, since OHSU s ED isn t really a combat zone….....
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> It can be, Dean. Be glad you haven't seen it!
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks, Candy, I haven't seen anything like that at OHSU.

OHSU is Oregon Health and Science University (#1 rated hospital in Oregon), and is a university first, and a hospital second. In addition to doctors, nurses, and other health professionals, there are loads of students attending classes on campus. There are many buildings on campus in addition to the medical treatment facilities, including a pharmacy, doctors offices, classrooms, cafes and coffee shops, and an aerial tram.

OHSU is a relatively calm campus, with doctors, nurses, patients, and students just going about their business.

Hardly seems a place where gunplay is expected. Which is why it's kind of jarring to see such a police presence in and around the Emergency Department.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's probably a recent development based on current events with active shooter situations. No one thinks they will have an active shooter situation until it happens to them. Arming security guards better after the fact is too late. We have body armor on all of our apparatus. We don't carry guns, but many states are starting to make it legal for all emergency services to arm themselves due to situations which have happened all over.


----------



## Festus56

> At this hospital maintenance assists security of necessary. So we had to stand by in case he went weird in ED.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds like when I worked Security in Spearfish Hospital during the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally


----------



## mudflap4869

Universities and colleges, by federal law, have their own police departments. Since the hospital is a part of the university, the college police department is also responsible for that facility.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> At this hospital maintenance assists security of necessary. So we had to stand by in case he went weird in ED.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I thought ED was a male problem.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Monte, I think someone is trying to tell that man something….
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> Maybe to lose some weight?
> 
> - Gene Howe


*Gene*

It is now official. Went to my VA Dr. appointment yesterday and I have lost 10 pounds from last year.  Next year it will be 15 or 20 I am hoping.

*Monte*

What is ED anyway?


----------



## bandit571

What others call the ER…...Emergency Department…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> At this hospital maintenance assists security of necessary. So we had to stand by in case he went weird in ED.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Kick their @$$.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It's probably a recent development based on current events with active shooter situations. No one thinks they will have an active shooter situation until it happens to them. Arming security guards better after the fact is too late. We have body armor on all of our apparatus. We don't carry guns, but many states are starting to make it legal for all emergency services to arm themselves due to situations which have happened all over.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Y'all need to carry when yer in the zone…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Wish my lathe had variable speed and reverse. Would be useful for sure.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Had a Datsun I wished the same for.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Somebody git Gene a Rat Fink Shifter…..


----------



## mudflap4869

*"RAT FINK FOREVER!"*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have kind of a dumb question though. I m looking at lathes for small turning and wondering if I should go with a Rikon 70-100 ($430) or I ve been looking at the sets at Penn State Industries and thinking it may be a good deal to get one of their starter kits that includes a variable speed lathe with all of the stuff to do pens (which is what I ll be mainly doing) https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKPMSPEC.html but this is $650 - with good reason I think. I wasn t sure if it would be better to just piece a kit together but I figured in the long run it would be more expensive than the $650. I should probly figure this piece out before sending $$ estimates to the SO.
> 
> - rhybeka


I have an older Rikon I got for $75 a year ago. Needed a belt and some TLC. Works good and I plan to get the extension bed. Previous to that I started with a JET 10×14 and it has served me well, making pens, and alot of others things along the way. I keep the JET rigged for pens but the Rikon for just about anything else.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow Charles, that video on Good Hope Hardwood was amazing…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I'd rather have the guys walking around loaded for bear and ready when the crap hits the fan. My motto is chance favors the prepared mind. This may not be Iraq but I do wonder somedays…
LOL


----------



## CFrye

> I d rather have the guys walking around loaded for bear and ready when the crap hits the fan. My motto is chance favors the prepared mind. This may not be Iraq but I do wonder somedays…
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Same here, Butcher! The officers from the police department local to the hospital where I work are always very speedy to come and help if we need them. We are too small a facility to have a security force other than the nurses, aides and ancillary staff (1 xray tech and 1 lab tech at night). Some nights the hospital is staffed with females only. Back in 2001 a nurse was shot and killed at the hospital. 
This is a video not directly related to that incident… 




View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

Scary stuff Candy. A constant threat in the Emergency Department.

When I came they said that there hadn't been a shooting in this area in 10 years. Yup, twice in my 1st 2 months.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all. I think I'm going to price out what it will really cost to buy all of the stuff to make pens outside of the kit and how much it will be to only buy what I seriously need to get started and not the 'nice to haves'. I just don't know anything about the brand of lathe Penn State sells.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..at least it IS a FRIDAY…


----------



## Gene01

Becky, look around for a used Shopsmith with lathe accessories. They're VS and you get a TS and a DP, too.


----------



## DanKrager

Just a quick word about Shopsmith. The variable speed feature is delivered by a Reeves drive system, which is mechanical and prone to trouble. Many older lathes were so equipped, before digital controls were an option. Cannot change the speed unless the machine is running, so I developed the habit of slowing it to minimum before shutting it off. 
Now, the newer Mark 7 have a digital speed control that actually contributes to the transfer of power from the 1 1/2 HP motor, 2 HP available.

Good luck searching!

DanK


----------



## Gene01

Dan, as I'm sure you know but, for those new to Shopsmith, the caution regarding never to move the speed changer unless the machine is running is not to be taken lightly. 
I considered upgrading to the 7. It's quite a machine. Quite a heavy price, too. Maybe when I win the lottery.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool day here. High in the low 60's and 80% chance of rain they say for the next 3 days.

Naver been around a shopsmith but the drill press feature alone would sure beat what I have. Someday will have a floor model but my little benchtop just keeps going. It has drilled at least 40,000 holes making cribbage boards now.


----------



## Redoak49

I have a Shopsmith Mark V and have had no trouble with the speed control. I recently had new bearings and belt put in mine. It runs like new. I do not do a lot of turning but it works fine.

It makes a great auxiliary machine to power things like sanding disk, pneumatic drum sander, polisher, etc.


----------



## bandit571

Doing Lunch, right now….debating on shoptime….may just take the day off, and heal up…


----------



## DonBroussard

I have a few road trips planned over the next month:
June 23 Jackson Center, OH to bring my stepfather's Airstream to the factory for repairs (based on Bandit's earlier post, we'll miss the trading days, or whatever it's called);
June 28 or so Bring my granddaughter back to Fort Leonard Wood, MO and stopping in Branson for a few days (I think we'll be there a week after Gene is there  ;
July 7 Head to Shreveport, LA for a Donny and Marie concert (a gift to my wife for our 38th anniversary); and
July 23 Back in the truck for a trip to Denver, CO for a business trip.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit that's what I'm being told to do. Also told my trip to Dayton may be on the rocks. Bummed.

ShopSmiths are pretty hard to come by in my area and I'm not sure I'll have the room. I like my current TS and I'm also not mechanically minded so getting one that would be in my price range or near would probably require TLC.

why is it people find broken stuff at 4pm on a friday??

I so want to do some woodworking


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, I don't think so.


----------



## diverlloyd

I installed 3 windows today then ran out of caulk. One window was the wrong size but it still fit. Each window took about 45 minutes that is including scrapping off the 50 years worth of paint and a layer of what seemed like window glaze. Sad to see my nice old wood windows coming out. So 8 windows and 8 man hours all for right at 1000. A lot better then the $5000 that was quoted. I was also told I could have a new pancake compressor and gun kit if I wanted one. The wifey is very nice when I save $4000 on something and get it done in a timely fashion. I can imagine how the lowest quote was that much more then me doing it even factoring in over head and doubling the window prices( although they make their own so it should be cheaper) seems like a racket to me.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM - Thanks for reminding me of Gene's schedule for his Branson trip. We talked tonight and will arrange a meet up as the date gets closer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> BillM - Thanks for reminding me of Gene's schedule for his Branson trip. We talked tonight and will arrange a meet up as the date gets closer.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Wish I could make it down there.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks all. I think I m going to price out what it will really cost to buy all of the stuff to make pens outside of the kit and how much it will be to only buy what I seriously need to get started and not the nice to haves . I just don t know anything about the brand of lathe Penn State sells.
> 
> - rhybeka


Get a lathe, I will send you a set of chisels, pen kits with instructions, a mandrel and some bushings. Enough to get you started and practicing. Find out what you like and then you can order whatever you want later. Upgrade when you need or decide these are not up to the task. I will look this weekend and see what else I have triples of and make a better list. Off the top of my head I cannot recall if I finished the new pen ram or not. If I did I have an extra one of those as well.


----------



## bandit571

Don: feel free to stop by The Dungeon Shop….be more than welcome.


----------



## CFrye

> Wow Charles, that video on Good Hope Hardwood was amazing…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I finally found time to watch and I cannot find it! :-/
Got a link?


----------



## rhybeka

WBBN I have a set of HF lathe tools to start - long story of a drill wannamakeita lathe failure. I also have one pen kit and two blanks (pink acrylic and in case i messed up horribly) that I gave my SO for christmas last year thinking I could turn it on Whit's lathe after the mantle was completed…until he told me his lathe was too rough for turnings like that? He has the larger size HF lathe. I was a tad confused but didn't argue. 
I'm still watching craigslist for a good local deal. I've been told I need to wait a bit anyway..again…

Here's hoping I turned a corner with my back last night. seeing the chiro at 9:30 and then going to HD for a vacuum filter. going to try cleaning up my work room some more since it'll be reeeeally humid and hot today


----------



## Gene01

Wow…just woke up after 9 hours of sleep. Can't remember when I've gotten more than 6. 
Woke up to rain and 60 degree temps. It's been a long time since we've had any rain, too. The birds are loving it. Google says it'll likely rain for another 12 hours. Just a steady drizzle. 
Don, it will be great to see you guys again. Can't wait. Wish Bill could make it, too.
Here's where we're gonna be. GreenValleyResort


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Game is afoot! Waiting on the Boss to finish her coffee….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy, 
Im not sure where its located , have to wait on Marty , Too many videos , too many places .


----------



## rhybeka

almost time to go to the chiropractor! Kittens ate, then promptly went back to their kitty pile to sleep. /sigh/ now I feel bad for waking them.

@Bandit good luck! stay cool!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heading to harbor freight. Might be a madhouse, but I need cheap paint brushes for the FD. Might find a personal item or two as well. I have two coupons.


----------



## Gene01

I've been busy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Gene.


----------



## rhybeka

I've been considering making Mark Spagnolo's gaming dining table out of hickory (showing that I am crazy). I'm just not certain it's truly the style we are going for. I love the idea of being able to do puzzles and games on it though. Hm. More thought I guess. I really want to do some woodworking.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thanks all. I think I m going to price out what it will really cost to buy all of the stuff to make pens outside of the kit and how much it will be to only buy what I seriously need to get started and not the nice to haves . I just don t know anything about the brand of lathe Penn State sells.
> 
> - rhybeka


Well Beka if you were coming I would have given you a mini Jet, however, it is not variable speed and you do not need one for making pens and pencils. I turn pens almost as fast as it goes to cut and polish.


----------



## Gene01

> Good job Gene.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks Bill. Any thoughts on a durable finish?


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty thank you for the item. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A dark, rainy day here. Probably will not get to 60°.

Not much going in the shop, just puttering.


----------



## Mean_Dean

I'm going to be out of town next Saturday, and will miss Tom McLaughlin's show. Even though I'm not a big fan of his projects so far, I do like Adirondack chairs, and he's building one on Saturday's show.

Does anyone know where I can watch that episode after I get home? (And no, I don't have a way to record it-you know how out of the loop I am these days…...!)


----------



## ssnvet

Do home repairs with poly-trim count as woodworking? If so, I've got a fair bit of it lined up. After scraping and painting and completing my kitchen window exterior trim repairs, I've decided that from now on, it's poly-trim for me, as I may not be fit for ladder work the next time around. Wish I had used more of it when I did the house originally.

Up a 6:30 to be first in line for oil change. Our Honda dealer has four drive through quick oil change bays, but they are first come first serve. $40 (after using a $10 off coupon) for oil, filter, wiper fluid and tire/brake inspection…. and the vacuum and wash the car. And if I do my oil changes with them, they automatically extend the power train warranty to 100K miles (which is a safe bet on their part). What's not to like about that.

Dump run and home depot run done…


----------



## bandit571

2 pipe clamps…1/2" x 36" and 3/4" x 48"....$8
1 Craftsman 4"x 24" backsaw…..$1.75
1 Craftsman coping saw ( needs a blade) $0.10
2 packets of hinges, with screws…$1 each..
1 Millers Falls No. 900 "V" plane….$4

Oil Change for the van…..$21. 32

Hit & Miss day…way too hot out there….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good job Gene.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Thanks Bill. Any thoughts on a durable finish?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I would try a mix of dirt and used motor oil.


----------



## Gene01

Had a Chevy truck that leaked oil. (Don't all GMs do that?) I can attest that oil and dirt makes a quite durable finish.


----------



## mojapitt

Not overly thrilled with the color my wife chose for the shoe bench, but everything looks better with the first coat of lacquer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is a bit dark, but it's a nice bench.


----------



## bandit571

Looks good to me.

That Bedside table I finished up? Since it has been sitting upstairs in the sunlight…has started to darken right up.

While out on the rust hunt today…I had already bought a backsaw….came upon a mitre box by Stanley that would have fit the saw…...almost reached down to pick it up….noticed the guides that hold the saw were MIA….sockets where they would have been look like they had sat full of water…...was not pretty….stop to contro; the length of the cut was there, and bent. Any bare metal was a nasty reddish-brown colour…passed.


----------



## Gene01

Nicely done Monte. Those corner flares are sweet. 
Sshhh…Don't tell your wife, but the color is a bit dark.


----------



## mudflap4869

Getting out of bed to 90+ degrees is not incentive to go outside. When it reaches 101 it is demand to stay inside where the AC is working overtime. I don't need a shower, the humidity keeps me plenty wet, just add a little deodorant and keep on going.


----------



## bandit571

Kind of quiet, this evening…Thunderstorm just missed here.


----------



## mojapitt

I am at work. Quiet here also, but don't tell anyone.


----------



## Gene01

The serenity here is only interrupted by the chirps of the birds. I think they are enjoying the rain. We sure are.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I am at work. Quiet here also, but don t tell anyone.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I suppose no mayhem in the ED is a good thing.


----------



## mojapitt

It depends on the mayhem Dean. Shooters and violence are bad. But the naked crazy woman who attacked the security guard demanding sex has a little entertainment value.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> It depends on the mayhem Dean. Shooters and violence are bad. But the naked crazy woman who attacked the security guard demanding sex has a little entertainment value.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Be sure to post the video!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It depends on the mayhem Dean. Shooters and violence are bad. But the naked crazy woman who attacked the security guard demanding sex has a little entertainment value.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ROFLMAO


----------



## Festus56

Monte don't let Candy know you said the "Q" word.

Nice and calm here this evening and the sun is shining bright now. Had 1 1/4" of rain in the gauge this morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Festus, you must not be getting the heat they are in SD.


----------



## bandit571

A second T-storm rolled through….with a gulley-washer….

I may try to get a few pictures of today's trophies…IF anyone wants to see them….although..Monte's pictures and VIDEO would be better…


----------



## Festus56

> Festus, you must not be getting the heat they are in SD.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No we are not. We barely broke 60° today and will be about the same for a few days.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My parents celebrated 50 years this past Sunday. I was asked to give the toast. Alot of stress was suffered among them as they worried what I would say.








I used the KISS method.

Actions speak louder than any amount of words. These two have upheld the wedding vows they took on this day 50 years ago, a fine example for us all. I will borrow my wife's Ukrainian and bless them with Slava Tobi Hospody. (Glory be to God.)










It was a good small ceremony, very enjoyable.


----------



## bandit571

2022 will be my 50…....

Here goes..









$4 plane..









24" backsaw, a coping saw and some hinges…$3.85 total…










Bessey 1/2" pipe clamp..$4









Hargrave 600, 3/4" pipe clamp. $4….Not too bad of a day…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 2022 will be my 50…....
> 
> Here goes..
> 
> - bandit571


By then I will have 12 years under my belt. LOL. I am going to go with the saying it is not about the destination but the journey.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think my parents are at 48 years. WB, your wife is from the Ukraine? I'm 1/4 Ukrainian. My great grand parents came over about 100 years ago.

Bandit, I'd say that was a well spent $15.85.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of marital loyalty. We just came back from a "water rescue". Husband and wife had been kayaking drunk. They pulled into shore and passed out. Husband got up and went home leaving his still passed out wife. She woke and he was gone so called 911. The police found him in bed at home. Of course he had driven home drunk. That probably didn't go over well with the police.


----------



## mojapitt

I would think that his wife wasn't real impressed either Bill


----------



## mojapitt

RISE AND SHINE EVERYONE!


----------



## Gene01

I rose. However, the shine is a ways off. 
Feeling hungover but, haven't had a drink in weeks. Maybe that's the problem.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy Father's Day.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Father's Day for you dad's out there.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…top of the marnin to ya….


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers, and Happy Father's Day!


----------



## mojapitt

RANDY!


----------



## bandit571

Quick..hide the cold ones….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think my parents are at 48 years. WB, your wife is from the Ukraine? I'm 1/4 Ukrainian. My great grand parents came over about 100 years ago.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes, we met when I was on vacation in Ukraine.


----------



## diverlloyd

Pie of the peach variety made by my hands.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That pie would be great for breakfast AJ. Oh wait …. It would be great any time of the day!!

And a Happy Fathers Day to all you other Dads also !!

Another wet 54° day out there again. Might get to 59° they predict. No heat wave here for a few days.


----------



## Handtooler

For you counting anniversaries, just past our 51st. Its been wonderful.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there!

I saw a t-shirt once that said: "Any man can be a father-it takes a special one to be a dad."


----------



## mojapitt

I would have preferred to send and spray one more time, but the boss wanted her shoe bench.


----------



## Festus56

Looking good Lena !! And the bench also !


----------



## Handtooler

Monte, Sees that you've certainly pleased your lovely bride! A fine job you've done my friend.


----------



## diverlloyd

Pie was ok I used canned pie filling so I didn't like it.

Nice bench Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Well, bless your soles. I'd fell like a heel if I didn't say what a nice bench that is, monte. Looks like Lena got you to toe the line.


----------



## mojapitt

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Gene01

> Hmmmmmm
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Another one caught in the gene pool filter.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I would have preferred to send and spray one more time, but the boss wanted her shoe bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nice work Monte and Lena looks like she likes it to. ++ I think it is so special to make things for my wife. She deserves everything I can do for her.


----------



## bandit571

Cookout was at my Daughter's place….Brats and burgers…

Was also told she wants a 3 drawer chest of drawers built….for GrandBRAT 5 to put his clothes in…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice bench Monte!!


----------



## ssnvet

Finished wiring up the lathe and setting the VFD parameters. Everything works as expected and the motor runs very smoothly. It does make the classic high pitch whining sound typical of VFD driven motors, but that can be mitigated by increasing the chopper frequency… if I can ever figure out how to do that.

Some of you may recall that a couple years back I shared about my youngest daughter struggling with major anxiety, OCD and germaphobia issues and was quite volatile. I have neglected to thank all of you who prayed for her, as she is doing much better these days. She still get's anxious and testy about some things, but we're learning to read her better and help her regain her equilibrium. She wrote me a very touching note in a home made card today, thanking me for not giving up on her (as if that was ever an option).

Daughter #2 has started her summer job scooping overpriced ice cream. She made $106 in tips on her first 6 hour shift and is psyched about saving money for school this fall to decrease her student loans.

Just need to get my oldest back on track, as she is not doing great in her eating disorder recovery.


----------



## mojapitt

This was sitting by dietary when I came in tonight. I think I am missing an inside joke somewhere.


----------



## Festus56

Looks like an invitation to me. Have to check that out at least !


----------



## mojapitt

For those who are interested, here is my next blog from Charles shop.

http://lumberjocks.com/mojapitt/blog/123937


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday…about says it all….too hot to sleep last night…


----------



## Doe

> Has anyone heard from our Canadian friends lately? Hopefully our fearless (tactless) leader didn t piss their people off at our whole nation.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I'm still here. Your leader makes for interesting news most days. Here's an official rebuttal: Canada responds to comments.

The only woodworking I've been doing is related to artsy stuff. For example, I needed a jig to line up paper for printing. It got interesting when I used the bandsaw after more than a year of being idle. There was a lot of dust on the tire and the cut was ragged. I thought it looked really nice so I cut a bunch more, feeding the plywood at different rates to get different lines. This is what I ended up with (after printing with different colors):









And a final print:









The bandsaw is fine now.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, Doe!


----------



## Gene01

Enjoying your blog posts. Keep 'coming, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I love my wife. She's very concerned about me getting plenty of rest while working nights. She has told me to rest all 4 times that she has woke me up to ask questions this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'... What a weekend, had a big cookout and campout at the dirt in the woods. I think I was asleep before hitting the bed last night. I just slept 11 hours and could probably use a nap soon…..

Charles/Candy, it was a video on re-sawing…..

AJ, glad you got it, I meant to send you the tracking but got sidetracked…..


----------



## Gene01

Doe, loved that video. He's got the right idea. Let the politicians squabble while us real people enjoy our beers and butter tarts.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I love my wife. She s very concerned about me getting plenty of rest while working nights. She has told me to rest all 4 times that she has woke me up to ask questions this morning.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty it was also delivered by a new mailman. I believe he is the 10th in the past two months. All of which don't believe that a side walk is for walking on. But that's okay my dog likes to leave landmines in there path in the yard.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Doe!

Not much happening here besides more rain. Hope it saves some for later in the summer when we need it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day for yardwork. Got a few new attachments for the pressure washer. One being a driveway sweeper. What a difference in time!! The other a soaper that shoots almost to the top of the house. Keeping me safe and sound on the ground. Once done I have noticed a few gutters that need some paint, have to take them down and if the weather holds get some fresh paint and back up again BEFORE the next monsoon starts.

Oh and maybe some shop time this evening.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got 2 hours before thunder, lightning showed up. Got 2 sides of the house and the walkways done. Good enough for today. Probably rain all week now.

LOL


----------



## rhybeka

ugh. so friggin hot out! we opted for eggs and toast for dinner.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ugh. so friggin hot out! we opted for eggs and toast for dinner.
> 
> - rhybeka


It gets so hot here in August, you could fry those eggs out on the sidewalk…....

That is, if you don't mind a little wildfire ash getting mixed in…....!


----------



## rhybeka

> ugh. so friggin hot out! we opted for eggs and toast for dinner.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> It gets so hot here in August, you could fry those eggs out on the sidewalk…....
> 
> That is, if you don t mind a little wildfire ash getting mixed in…....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I could probably have done that tonight on our new concrete even. It was 100 with the humidity. Our oven just heats up our galley kitchen badly so we don't cook on days like today unless it's on the stove or microwave.

I at least got the filter into the shop vac and got a lot of the work room cleaned up in front of the work area. So once I can stand up again. if I can manage it, I'm going to start putting furniture together to get some shop space back. called the shed company to get myself on the schedule but unfortunately they close at 5pm.

Still wondering how they are going to put the shed in when there's no overlap for the OSB on two of the four sides.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, went to the shop, just to clean a saw up a bit…and maybe a test cut…it cuts nice enough, just a tad short for the mitre box….hmm, measure this thing again….4" is correct…but, I thought this was a 24" long saw…..nope, just a 22" plate…then I was looking at that plant stand project…thought maybe IF I lay out a mortise…...

Wound up cutting all the remaining mortises,, then spread some glue…even got more on the parts, than on me…









Added a few clamps..checked the diagonals for square….then added a fifth clamp..









Then laid out a couple blocks, for tomorrow…









Will drill holes for a dowel rod the connect the legs about 1/2 way down….









Two will be a little short….
About that saw?









Meh…work in progress…might have just the mitre box for it..









Or…just use it as a "carcass saw"....we'll see…


----------



## rhybeka

nice job, Bandit.

Morning all.


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful morning on the mesa. Gorgeous sunrise. Not a cloud in the sky. 51 degrees and headed to 91 with humidity at 8%. Man, when they say it's a dry heat, they mean it.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubberoos?

Had a series of short, but intense thunder showers last night. Trees down and power out throughout the county, but fortunately not us. A friends daughter claimed that she saw a tornado, but that would be quite the rarity for these parts and I'm not sure that your typical Mainiac knows what a "real" twister looks like.

I called the tech support number for the VFD peeps and was pleased to have a real person who was very knowledgeable pick up on the second ring. I was instructed how to get rid of the annoying high pitch noise, but I'm going to have to re-wire my circuit to remove the ground fault outlet, as the VFD will always make it trip.

We've got one of our largest customers coming in for a plant tour today, so I had better get things tidied up a bit.

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…at least it isn't Monday…


----------



## rhybeka

Second Mondays are for the birds too.

@Gene trade you humidity? our's is somewhere around 80%

found out I'm travelling for work in August. of course I have to fly through Detroit both ways. Ugh.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still cloudy and cool here but should get to the upper 60's today they say. Over an inch of rain yesterday so can hear the grass growing.

Back to puttering in the shop. Nothing much happening just making some little things. Maybe we can sell some at our booth at the Fun in the park event this weekend.


----------



## Gene01

> Second Mondays are for the birds too.
> 
> @Gene trade you humidity? our s is somewhere around 80%
> 
> found out I m travelling for work in August. of course I have to fly through Detroit both ways. Ugh.
> 
> - rhybeka


I'd send you some except, I don't have much to spare.


----------



## bandit571

Got bsck home from seeing the Cardio Doctor…...trying a new type of pill,,, then a freeze-off, then a cap called a Watchman…..concern is blood clots that might cause a stroke…..Will involve an overnighter at OSU, Columbus.

Trial for the new pills will be this weekend, then tests done next Monday….then we'll see…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit let me know what room you are in and I can come visit  as long as I can hobble that far - that place is huge!

@Gene I'll send you 20%


----------



## Gene01

Best of luck, Bandit. Thoughts a prayers, my friend.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, hang in there. There's more shavings to be made and rust to be hunted. You're needed.


----------



## bandit571

Had to do something about these AFIB attacks I keep getting..pills weren't doing much…

Need the Boss to decide what flavour she wants..









So this can be primered and painted, and be ready to sit on the porch..









Thinking this will be the size of the planter…









Details. Nothing fancy…..screws will get painted over…









Other than two dowels I had laying around, the rest came from those three scraps of 2×10s…

3 drawer Chester Drawers may have to wait a while….blood thinners and sharp, metal objects usually don't play nice together…

Ok, who sent that thunderstorm over here? They can have it back….


----------



## DanKrager

That's a fine looking table, Bandit!

DanK


----------



## Gene01

Fine job, Bandit. Now, take care of yourself. Other projects can wait.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, good luck with your treatment!

I've also gotta remind myself, that when you say OSU, it's not Oregon State University, but THE Ohio State University…...!


----------



## Mean_Dean

One of our local community colleges received a donation, and purchased a sawmill for students to use in class. It's a Wood-Mizer LT35.

I wonder what kinds of furniture they're gonna build with the lumber they mill with it!


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-It doesn't look like a visit to the Dungeon Shop is going to happen on my trip later this week to Jackson Center, OH to the Airstream factory. The plan is to drive, get the Airstream repaired, and drive home. No play time this trip. Take care of yourself too. Stay out of the shop until you are stable again.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Decided to restart a little woodworking (despite doctor's orders to the contrary), and stripped and sanded a little side table I got at a store years ago. It was a yellowish color and didn't match the other furniture in the dining room.

So tomorrow, I'll apply a coat or two of dark walnut stain, and then finish it in a few days with rattle-can lacquer.

Felt great to be back in the shop!

(Wouldn't it be ironic if my doctor's a member of LJ's and saw this post….........?!)


----------



## rhybeka

I need to pick ya'lls brain again…thinking I'm going to have an issue when the shed builders come up. So the only stipulation on the concrete slab that I got is that it be 11' 11" 3/4" x 15' 11" 3/4" x 6d. This is what I have where the shed is supposed to go: 









If my memory serves correctly, the OSB was supposed to be allowed to overhang the concrete by 1 1/2" to keep water from getting in. This isn't possible on two of the four sides ( well, two and a half ) so I'm wondering what the carpenters will say when they come to install. That and I'm wondering about siding installation as well if there's no overlay. Am I overthinking this?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, I think you probably overthink a lot of things (it's part of your charm!), so let the experts figure it out-it's what they get paid all that money for, after all.

And thanks for the photo-it's nice to see the slab, and your backyard.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Dean.  it'a only part of my yard - it'a all really over grown atm - I asked the SO if we could hire someone to cut the grass this week since I'm down and out and she doesn't do heat well at all.

Just realized I forgot to put vapor barrier down before the pour. Ugh.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, just pay some neighbor kid $20 to mow the lawn. That's what I did when I was a kid.


----------



## mudflap4869

Send that kid over to my place, $20 would get me slapped by our lawn care guy. $120 maybe. Well, I did mow a few lawns for $5 when I was young. 1962-65. Hauled the mower around south Florida with my Cushman scooter with a side cart. I also delivered newspapers with it. I would love to have that thing today.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Neat little table Bandit. Amazing what one can make with a little wood and hand tools.

Looks good Beka. At least now you know the shed build is happening.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Becky, just pay some neighbor kid $20 to mow the lawn. That s what I did when I was a kid.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Yeah that would require work, as in sweating and getting a farmers tan. Now if the lawnmower was a wifi doohickie then they would be all on it.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Wonder IF I should post that Plant Stand as a project..BEFORE the paint can be applied….?

A detailed set of plans is fine…until the first nail gets hammered…..then it is cut to fit….


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - they ask for $30 if they come door to door - we've got addicts that will cut grass for money. Better than the other things they could be doing for it i guess. sometimes I see kids out though. Usually it's while I"m cutting grass so their timing could be better. I'm feeling good enough i may attempt it tonight or tomorrow if we aren't getting thunderboomers.


----------



## Gene01

Grass?


----------



## jeffswildwood

Around here you can't find a kid to cut grass. They just don't do it anymore. However old retiree's like me do. I have kept up four yards including my own. I just charge $25.00 per yard. Most are small yards, one a little bigger. With that and my wood work, it keeps me busy which is what I need.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Guess I am heading over to the north end of Columbus, OH today…..IDs need renewed by the Army.

Trying to avoid the rush hours…and Honda shift changes…...had enough of "Combat Zone" stuff


----------



## ssnvet

> I ve also gotta remind myself, that when you say OSU, it s not Oregon State University, but THE Ohio State University…...!
> - MeanDean


They call em Buckeyes….. We call em Nuts :^p



> let the experts figure it out-it s what they get paid all that money for, after all.
> - MeanDean


Just call up the shed guys and ask them to come take a look at the slab before they deliver. That way they can tweak whatever needs tweaking ahead of time.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jeff my yard is probably the same size as yours, since I'm in the metro area of Cbus. Especially now with the concrete in. I could use some help with weed control but dad will be helping me bring fire for that  I have one of those torches that hooks onto a propane tank. I need to kill whats growing in my driveway cracks and in various places.

@Matt now that would be the smart thing to do..The trouble is I think they'd just send the guy that sold me the shed in the first place instead of the actual builder folks. They leave a lot of the foundation stuff up to the homeowners. The little information and pics they provide is here - and of course all of the pics show a stand alone slab.


----------



## bandit571

Back home..IDs have been updated. Did not see a single State cop the entire trip…

TriCare for Life, AND Medicare…..Should be set for now….


----------



## bandit571

May do a bit of tool clean up….something to do, until the tests start friday….


----------



## mojapitt

On my birthday I did the right thing. I spent the day taking my wife clothes shopping for her. She starts new job tomorrow.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I have one of those torches that hooks onto a propane tank. I need to kill whats growing in my driveway cracks and in various places.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


A little Napalm will take care it. And as Robert Duvall said, it smells great in the morning!


----------



## mojapitt

Napalm might be a touch aggressive in this application


----------



## Gene01

Monte, is she cheffing again?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Napalm might be a touch aggressive in this application
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You can never be too aggressive with weeds, Monte…...!


----------



## bandit571

Just don't let Marty use that weed burner…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Well, a happy birthday to ya Monte. Now that you are getting up there in years, you might start working on your bucket list. You never know when she is going to feed you fish heads again, so you can't be to careful.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah happy birthday

You want aggressive mix up some thermite. It will kill all the weeds it touches and skin and metal etc.


----------



## Gene01

Well, A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Monte. After that exciting shopping trip, did she at least treat you to cake and icecream?


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day, Monte!


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Monte! Lena starting a new job is a great Bday present. What job did she get?


----------



## mojapitt

She's a cook at Olive Garden. I was pleasantly surprised by how much they started her pay at. Life is good, except for having to work tonight.


----------



## bandit571

What is this "work" you be talking about?

haven't done much IN the shop….already bored…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Monte! I hope it's the best one yet to be!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Needed to repair some footwear. Turns out, it needed a few 3/4" #6 screws.

The bionic sandal…........!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Monte! Make it the bestest one so far. Your bride will do fine at her new job. Best of luck to her.


----------



## bandit571

Wondering IF a pair of Kevlar gloves would work in the shop? Mostly, I get nicked from the chisels. They are sharp enough, that I never feel the cut, until I see the red spots on the wood. Maybe a pair will be enough, to stop any bad cuts? Craig works at the local Glass Factory in town…..making windows for autos. May be get a pair of gloves from him?

8 yr old GrandBRAT needs a Chester Drawers….so he would have a place for his clothes….besides all over the floor of his room. May get a few things of pine, and build one? Can't just sit around and do nothing…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Napalm might be a touch aggressive in this application
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, when it comes to weeds not really!!!!!

LOL


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Happy Birthday Monte you young whippersnapper.

We like Olive Garden. Hope they treat their employees as good as the food it will be great!!

I actually did some cooking today. Fired up the shop grill and made a Bacon Cheeseburger with lettuce, onions and tomato. Will get the French fries cooked tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe go to TSC Store and get a gallon of Round-up? Don't dilute it, use full strength. Or, find out what the highway department uses to clear the sides of the roads…..IF you can wake them up, long enough…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Get one of these Monte, for your birthday!!


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Mark.

WBBN, what's that thing for?


----------



## mojapitt

Asking what type of tree does my neighbor have?


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, Looks like Mimosa to me.
Beka, 2-4-D should clean that yard up pretty well.
Past my bedtime now that the BOB has finished drowning my eyes. 4 different drops then she greases them after I am in bed.


----------



## CFrye

I will second the mimosa ID. Andy made a box from Mimosa wood








And he let me raid his fire wood pile for a piece to turn


----------



## mojapitt

My neighbor said Mimosa, my wife didn't agree.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Congrats on another year  and on Leana's job! It'll be good to keep busy 

Another day here at work. better get my pills in and get to it!


----------



## DanKrager

The blossom and the trunks look like Mimosa, but the leaves are very different from ours. It looks like a very large tree, too, so it's pretty old if it grows as slowly as ours. The timing is right for the bloom. I guess Mimosa is like other trees that have different leaf configurations. It's pretty wood, but I've not had the privilege to work it.

DanK


----------



## Gene01

+3 for Mimosa. The leaves do resemble ours. Flowers, too.


----------



## rhybeka

are walker turner lathes a good investment?


----------



## rhybeka

We don't have mimosa trees here. Looks pretty though!


----------



## StumpyNubs

G-mornin. It's nearly 10:00 and I need to get out to the shop. Maybe some breakfast first…


----------



## bandit571

July 20th will be the heart surgery for me…..trying to figure out all the round trips…..things start on the 18th….prep and all that. They suggested a motel for the Boss…..we'll see.

Morning to ya…...

Cut-resistant gloves for the shop…..good enough for handling auto glass, should be enough for chisels….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Stumpy, need breakfast first.

Guess we do not have those trees here either.

Going to be another nice day here. Maybe the upper 70's with a chance of showers. Most of our area does not need any more rain for awhile. A lot of flooding around the state.


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbahs…

Dentist this a.m., no cavities, gal uses an ultrasonic tartar buster upper now… very high tech outfit :^D

Stopped to help a lady change her flat tire on the ride back into work… car was on a soft shoulder and the jack sunk in and tipped over on me twice… then AAA showed up and I gladly turned over the reigns… found a tick crawling up my leg afterwards :^o

Puttered on the lathe making a prototype for the ice cream scooper handle before I chuck up the pretty wood.


----------



## UncleBuck

happy b day monte free food ? have a great day soggy here flooding everywhere.


----------



## Gene01

> July 20th will be the heart surgery for me…..trying to figure out all the round trips…..things start on the 18th….prep and all that. They suggested a motel for the Boss…..we ll see.
> 
> - bandit571


Wishing you the best, Bandit. We'll all be pulling for ya.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> They suggested a motel for the Boss…..we ll see.
> 
> - bandit571


Why "we'll see?" Don't you want the boss there?


----------



## rhybeka

Let me see if we are in town that weekend, Bandit. We aren't very close to OSU but we aren't far either. Is she ok to drive in the city?


----------



## bandit571

The Boss does not drive, nor even has a license. One Grandson does live over there…


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## CFrye

Bandit, what surgery are they gonna do on yer ticker?
We got lots of clouds making for a great drive to Iowa!









The overpass is Poplar Road


----------



## UncleBuck

you got this Bandit good luck sending prayers


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Monte Pittman


*Monte*

That was funny. Reminds me of something Jim would say about Candy.

*Candy and Jim*

Been eagerly looking forward to seeing both of you all day!!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Howem Nubbahs…
> 
> Puttered on the lathe making a prototype for the ice cream scooper handle before I chuck up the pretty wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

Making an Ice Cream scoop and Pizza cutter is one of the things we are going to make here when Jim and Candy and Bob Friday or Saturday. Then it looks like we might turn a mini cowboy hat as well.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I again apologize for not being able to come this weekend. But changes in life simply wouldn't allow for it. I hope everyone has a great time there this weekend.


----------



## Mean_Dean

We expect lots of photos and video from the Jamboree! (Candy, hint hint…....!)


----------



## bandit571

Didn't have a way over to Arlin's place, can't trust the van that far..

Candy: it is called an EPS..or Ablation. There is a spot in the heart, right about where things head towards the brain, that is about like an Appendix….the theory is that clots can hang in it,,,then float away….

He is going in through the groin, and go up and freeze that section off. then after a month, they will go in yet again, and add what they call a "Watchman".....to cap it off.

The blood thinner trial until then, with a test Monday, is to remove a chance of the clots from causing any problems….


----------



## bandit571

Got bored today..decided to rehab a plane…film at 2300 hrs..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Very cool Mark.
> 
> WBBN, what s that thing for?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A FLAME THROWER Elon Musk's BORING company came out with. Looks cool!! You bring that out and people know you mean business!

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Teaser…









All cleaned up, and sharpened up….


----------



## CFrye

And we are here in Nebraska, just across the boarder from Arlin in Iowa. We got a late start due to a low blood sugar that required some liquid carbohydrates and a nap to partially recover. Then rain slowed us down a bit. 
We have checked into our room and chatted with Mrs. Arlin on the phone. I didn't ask. I hope she likes dogs because, of course, Napoleon is with us. Nap time!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit wishing you the best in this.


----------



## bandit571

Kitchen had an electrical fire tonight…...water had gotten into a power strip, behind the ice maker on the counter top…popped the breaker. Reset the breaker….and then found the cause of the melting plastic smell…was making a nice light show, until the breaker popped..again. Tossed the melting powerstrip outside, and reset everything…

Been one of them days…


----------



## CFrye

Scary stuff, Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Power strip had it's own breaker..never popped. Power strip was plugged into a GFCI outlet..never popped….only the breaker in the panel in the basement popped…..


----------



## rhybeka

wow, Bandit! Glad you guys are ok!

Hope you all have an excellent time at Arlins! I'm sure with all he's got cooked up it will be a blast. It's going to rain the next two days here so I'm hoping I don't have to build an ark.

Better get to work - TGIF! This week has been heavy with the stupid, especially yesterday.


----------



## UncleBuck

hope everyone has a great time this weekend sorry but i have my on call at work so cant leave town was looking forward to meeting some of you, dont have to much fun. remember its not a party till the cops come.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> He is going in through the groin, and go up and freeze that section off. then after a month, they will go in yet again, and add what they call a "Watchman".....to cap it off.
> 
> - bandit571


Wait a minute! They're going to freeze your groin section off? And do what to your "watchman cap"????


----------



## bandit571

There is a section IN the heart, that looks just like an appendix….tha is what they will freeze off….they follow the vein up and into the heart…about like doing a heart cath….

The "watchman " is a wire mesh like device, that they implant over the froze off scar. then skin grows over that, sealing it off. leaves no place for clots to build up, before they travel towards the brain.

The vein they use is one of the largest in the body, and is a direct "line" to the heart…about the size of my thumb…BTDT…..2 Heart Caths over the years….

Not very good weather outside, for garage/yard sales….


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, that's more complicated than a mitered dovetail. Best of luck, Bandit.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Boy I am on pins and needles waiting for Candy and Jim and Bob Kassmeyer. So looking forward to it and SO wishing everyone else could have made it. I will miss everyone.


----------



## rhybeka

Will miss you too, Arlin! We love sitting around talking about tools, wood, etc. Oh wait - we do that here  hehehe


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

I would agree with Gene also. That sounds complicated but that is what they do. You got this Bandit.

Enjoy the visiting and shop time Arlin and everyone else that gets there. Some year we will make one of the get togethers and swap stories.

We are packed and ready to head out for our Femily Fun Days. See if we can sell anything and get a few orders. Not sure if we will have internet until we get home tomorrow evening.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A bourbon warehouse collapsed in Kentucky. In an effort to do my part to help during this unspeakable tragedy, I will be heading to Kentucky tonight with a shot glass and a good, sturdy drinking straw.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Man, what a shame…......

10,000 barrels of bourbon gone to waste.

How much you wanna bet that the police have that area cordoned off to prevent looting. (If I were there, I'd be first in line…....!)

By the way, I have 1792 Full Proof on my list of bourbons to try.

Stumpy, I guess we'll both be raising a glass tonight to this terrible tragedy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean it's a good one.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> By the way, I have 1792 Full Proof on my list of bourbons to try.
> 
> Stumpy, I guess we ll both be raising a glass tonight to this terrible tragedy.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I have a bottle of 1792 in my collection. It's a 35-barrel small batch version. It's decent, as I recall. Been a year or two since I've tasted it. Maybe I'll dust it off and have some tonight.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Thinking of buying a jointer/planer combo machine. I saw a Hammer A3 31 (from Felder) on Cragislist in the Chicago area (suburbs) for $700 less than the new price. Of course, it's a 7 hour drive (one way), but I'd have to pay a lot for shipping on a new one too.

But I just can't bring myself to buy something like that on Craigslist. How do I walk into a place I don't know with $3500 in cash, and not expect to get killed. It's not as if the guy is going to load up a 500 lb machine and meet me at a neutral location. And even if he did, I need the proper 220v service and a chance to test it out before I buy. It really has to be in his shop. I thought about going without the cash to check it out, then driving to a bank to get the cash if it checks out. But I'm not sure it's worth the risk.

The days of buying something from a classified ad in the paper are long gone. People are getting killed over $100 on Craigslist. I don't think the risk is worth the $700 savings.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Of bourbon disasters, I guess this one's a bee sting. Heaven Hill's was absolutely catastrophic…....

7 November 1996, a fire started in one of the rickhouses, and spread to other buildings and vehicles.

Among the damage highlights:

*90,000* barrels of bourbon were incinerated

A river of fire flowed from the warehouses

Fires leapt hundreds of feet into the air, and lit the sky throughout the night

Whisky barrels exploded and rocketed through the air like shooting stars

A *2-mile stretch* of a nearby creek was set ablaze (2 miles….......)

Something like that'll sober ya up…....!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I had coworkers there when that happened. They had good stories of running from flaming alcohol. And it melted a couple stills. But at least they went from being one of the roughest whiskeys to well one of the not so roughest whiskey.


----------



## Gene01

> Of bourbon disasters, I guess this one s a bee sting. Heaven Hill s was absolutely catastrophic…....
> 
> 7 November 1996, a fire started in one of the rickhouses, and spread to other buildings and vehicles.
> 
> Among the damage highlights:
> 
> *90,000* barrels of bourbon were incinerated
> 
> A river of fire flowed from the warehouses
> 
> Fires leapt hundreds of feet into the air, and lit the sky throughout the night
> 
> Whisky barrels exploded and rocketed through the air like shooting stars
> 
> A *2-mile stretch* of a nearby creek was set ablaze (2 miles….......)
> 
> Something like that ll sober ya up…....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Hot time in the old town, that night. If that happened to my favorite distiller, half of Tucson would be ablaze.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> A bourbon warehouse collapsed in Kentucky. In an effort to do my part to help during this unspeakable tragedy, I will be heading to Kentucky tonight with a shot glass and a good, sturdy drinking straw.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Look me up when you git there, I'm a lot closer and I got one of them there Crazy Straws…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well

Candy and Jim and Bill all went home. We had a lot of good talking eating a donut and going to my shop and showing them around. Then started the teaching on turning. Tomorrow will do some more teaching turning and then start making the handles for two ice cream scoops and a 2.5" pizza cutter. Candy has already picked out the wood for both of her's and finish up Sunday and more talking.

I did get some pictures and so did Candy. When I will post the photos tomorrow after I have slept and I am tired. O and of Course Jim was the comedian.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The days of buying something from a classified ad in the paper are long gone. People are getting killed over $100 on Craigslist. I don t think the risk is worth the $700 savings.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


You need guys like this to come along. We had a simple motto:

Shoot first, shoot some more, reload and shoot again. Then ask the questions.

ROFL


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw is having "issues"..related to the bearings in the lower wheel…..









Will not rack worth a sh….darn. Only burns the wood on the left side of the blade….

Need to find out what bearings it takes, and where to get them….

Too old, and worn out, to do this sort of cuts..









With out of these contraptions…but, the cuts do look better…









A little rougher, but it doesn't burn the Ash or the Maple…


----------



## CFrye

Had a good time at Arlin's today! We met Mrs. Arlin, Nitavonne, and their grandson, Cameron, and LJ Bob Kassmeyer. Bob gifted one of his beautiful bow boxes to Nitavonne. We also saw a bunch of their furry and feathered neighbors: deer, rabbits, turkeys, and various song and hummingbirds! 
Arlin has a very nice and well equipped shop with LOTS of turning blanks shelved on the walls 8-D (that is my version of a wonder filled happy face, in case you were wondering).

Looking forward to seeing them all again and doing some turning tomorrow.

Stumpy, maybe you could ask Ted to check out that Craig's List ad for you?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Stumpy, maybe you could ask Ted to check out that Craig's List ad for you?
> 
> - CFrye


We haven't heard from Ted in a minute, maybe he already did… Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Git us some pics Candy…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## bandit571

Those pieces of Ash and Maple are for another small chest….Have the panels already, needed the parts for the frames….looks like a LOT of clean up needed…..

Will be shopping for some lumber, and trying to build that 3 drawer Dresser for GrandBRAT. Just Pine, unless I can get another "Good DeaL' on some Ash…..


----------



## bandit571

Went to Menard's for a bit….priced some of the lumber for that "Chester Drawers"....not counting plywood..right about $40….

That is with a glued up sides, and a top. Then the 1×2s for frames….we'll see…


----------



## mojapitt

> Went to Menard s for a bit….priced some of the lumber for that "Chester Drawers"....not counting plywood..right about $40….
> 
> That is with a glued up sides, and a top. Then the 1×2s for frames….we ll see…
> 
> - bandit571


Not very expensive Bandit. I got single boards here costing more than that.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Been away for a week house sitting. No sawdust has been made. Y'all been talkative. I started a new position with my company, I've got weekends off to make sawdust. My boy started baseball so more time deviated from sawdust creation, but it's rewarding on another level.

Gotta run for the moment.

Take care everybody!


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone must be drunk in Iowa. No pictures, no comments?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe they are waiting on that one phone call they can make….for bail money?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I plugged in the electric dishwasher today for them rusty and crusty pots and pans. Tomorrow, maybe a hand plane or two…..


----------



## mojapitt

What's the solution Marty?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I thought you were camping this weekend?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was camping last weekend, have a reunion this weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The solution is 1/2 cup Arm and Hammer laundry soda to 5 gallons of water…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We got home a couple hours ago from the Family Fun Days. We sold enough to pay for the trip and have some that will be ordering custom stuff. Got cut short an hour or so when a t-storm decided we had enough fun.

Sounds like the Iowa folks are having fun. At least assume so since no news should be good news.


----------



## CFrye

Did you miss the posts from last night, Monte?
Here's a pic for y'all, yesterday's steak dinner grilled over hot coals per Chef Bob!









Did some wood turning and more eating and more talking today. Probably do more of the same tomorrow.

PS: my apologies to Arlin's grandson, his name is Camden not whatever I wrote yesterday.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Maybe they are waiting on that one phone call they can make….for bail money?
> 
> - bandit571


ROFL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like some good eatin', wish I could have made it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I looked back. You haven't posted any pictures yet.


----------



## CFrye

No, no pictures til now. Arlin and I both commented, though. 
OK, here's another pic…cove and bead practice on cedar
Wait for it…


----------



## CFrye




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I plugged in the electric dishwasher today for them rusty and crusty pots and pans. Tomorrow, maybe a hand plane or two…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That is a interesting way to put "I fired up the still today."

LOL


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all. sitting with the kittens as they race around. Lily now has kennel cough- most likely from her daycare visit last weekend. /sigh/ gave her some honey to hopefully help calm the coughing…

having a somewhat odd issue. found out the dining chairs we ordered for our outside patio are only rated for 225 lbs. both the SO and I are over that, but we have friends that are definitely over that. now I'm trying to find chairs with a higher weight limit and striking out.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty - We are driving on I-70 East heading towards Indy. If you see a gray Dodge truck pulling an Airstream trailer, it probably me and my stepfather. We'll give you a hearty wave as we drive through on our way to Ohio. And no, I'm not driving now.


----------



## bandit571

Hang a right onto I-75 North…...hang another right at St Rt 274 exit…..heading east. Airstream is on the west side of town…on both sides of the street..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Gene01

Reporting in. Status report. 
Shop: nada
Breakfast:done
Car: packed
Truck: Locked
Weather: sunny, dry, 75 degrees.
Standing down
Out.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good pics and good food Candy. Jim needs to feed his dog more.

Enjoy the trip Gene, Safe travels.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Mark. We're leaving Tuesday for Tucson. Then, on to Roswell, Wednesday. Get to finally see them aliens. Any message you'd like delivered?


----------



## Festus56

Gene you could tell them some of their people are on the loose and wandering up here if they want them back.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mark not IF they want them back but that they need to come get them.  

hey all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did I miss anything?
I'm back from the lands of no way to charge my phone and no service. Happy to be in my recliner with AC running and a cold one in my hand. Had some great boy scouting for the last week.


----------



## DonBroussard

Hey Bandit! Hey Beka! I'm on I-75N in Ohio now.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, tell them Randy is waiting


----------



## bandit571

Are we there , yet…are we there, yet?


----------



## Gene01

I'll do that, Monte. But, it seems likely they've been conversing together for sometime, already.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Gene you could tell them some of their people are on the loose and wandering up here if they want them back.
> 
> - Festus56


I seen a couple of them at Walmart…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, I thought I seen ya coming but then the sun hit that dang thing and I was blinded…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Reunion was a good one today with a big turnout, lots of good food, we seen Hyatt cousins from my side of the family and Hyatt cousins from Debbie's side of the family… Um??? (scratching my head)…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I put an 1800's 3-legged kettle in the bath to derust it and 2 skillets in the oven for seasoning, it's time fer a cold one…..


----------



## bandit571

Spent a wee bit of time, cleaning up the burn scraps..









Handsome, ain't they….used a #5 jack and a #4 smoother..









Well, the trash can WAS empty, before all this stuff happened along…









Mix of Ash, Maple, Oak, and Cherry….had to build a jig to hold things still..










Have figured out, the bandsaw needs new bearings in the lower wheel….Need to find a place to buy a couple..AFTER I somehow get the old ones out….IF there is enough to find out the size needed….

Emerson built, Model No. 113.27350


----------



## rhybeka

all kinds of sirens going on here. Lily still has her cough. just gave her some robitussin so hopefully sleep will be had.


----------



## CFrye

And another Lumberjock Nubbers get together is in the history book. 
Bob wasn't able to make it back today :-( We did get to meet one of Nitavonne's brothers. His name is Jay. 
A few more pictures…


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the pictures Candy. Maybe next year at your house? Mudflap can cook.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad you folks had fun in Iowa. Nice to see pictures for those of us that could not be there.

I am back in the bootjack business. Another batch of 8 that will be done in a couple days. This will be 26 that went to Houston, TX in the last couple months.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice pictures. I'm glad you were able to get together. I'm sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, are these Jatoba also?


----------



## Festus56

No these are Red Cedar. Have only made 2 with Jatoba so far.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday, about says it all….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I need to start cutting MDO today for the next bookcase build. I don't want to.


----------



## rhybeka

Looks like a good time had by all! bummed I couldn't make it  guessing God knew I was going to tweak my back and didn't want me to be disappointed. Weatherman is forecasting 90's for next week. Ugh!

Happy Monday all!


----------



## ssnvet

Boo

Big excitement at work this a.m. is a mouse running around the office. I hope he likes Jiff extra chunky.


----------



## DonBroussard

Well, we made it to the Airstream factory in Jackson Center, Ohio. The technician is pessimistic about finishing the job of replacing both trailer axles today. We'll spend the night here and hopefully start the 19-hour drive home tomorrow. I have a PM into Bandit asking about local rust hunting places that he hasn't already picked clean.


----------



## bandit571

Most of which are closed on Mondays, BTW.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a warm mid 80's day here today. Guess I should mow the lawn while it is cooler this morning. Will take awhile in between glue ups in the shop. Need to get all the bootjacks together so I can laser initials on each one.


----------



## ssnvet

Our favorite weatherman is saying that we have a big heat wave coming this weekend.

Maybe I should put the snow blower back on the tractor :^D


----------



## Gene01

> Well, we made it to the Airstream factory in Jackson Center, Ohio. The technician is pessimistic about finishing the job of replacing both trailer axles today. We'll spend the night here and hopefully start the 19-hour drive home tomorrow. I have a PM into Bandit asking about local rust hunting places that he hasn't already picked clean.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Gonna stop by Branson, Don?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Spinning my wheels this am. I've made one cut and it's not straight. I hate that plywood factory edges are not straight anymore.


----------



## mojapitt

This practice project nearly finished. Individual pictures later.


----------



## mojapitt

Can't trust any wood to be straight. Frustrating.


----------



## diverlloyd

Can't trust it to be straight or to be square.


----------



## mojapitt

I prefer rough cut that I prepare myself. No one to blame except myself.

That being said, panel products are usually pretty good.


----------



## UncleBuck

lightening natures be-barker, this was across the street from me a week ago, very old ash tree hit at 230 am very loud the wife's phone comes on and says u have a lightening strike 0.0 from your location. also got to cut it down as it was close to our power lines, did not get any of the wood but the neighbor was heartbroken she lost her tree, so i took a limb and told her i would carve her name in it so she could have to to remember. wish i could clean bark like that. nice pics from the get together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just ordered a Dewalt track saw system. I've had enough. I will never use a piece of plywood as a straight edge for a cutting guide again. I think I'm gonna go play with the tractor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Terry, you didn't get to mill any of that???
One of my dads pecan trees got hit by lightning a few weeks ago. Has a spiral of bark removed all the way to ground. May be milling pecan before too long.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, did you get the long rail?

Can't believe that you didn't buy Festool


----------



## UncleBuck

> Terry, you didn't get to mill any of that???
> One of my dads pecan trees got hit by lightning a few weeks ago. Has a spiral of bark removed all the way to ground. May be milling pecan before too long.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


all of the big stuff was split in half ive got a lot of ash in my pile just need to get busy, ordered some ripper 37 blades they are suppose to be better come from kentucky we will see


----------



## Gene01

After fulfilling one of Phyl's dreams with the trip to Alaska and agreeing to attend her family reunion and suffer the heat, humidity and traffic of Branson, she gave the thumbs up for a Shelix head for the DeWalt 735 and a tapered dovetail jig from Infinity. They'll be delivered while we're gone. Two more reasons to hightail it back to Arizona. I do love that gal.


----------



## mojapitt

Good trade Gene


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, did you get the long rail?
> 
> Can t believe that you didn t buy Festool
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I got the 102" rail and no I didn't spend twice the money on a festool. I don't have much need for the short rail. I rough cut length with the circ saw and then cut to final length with the cross cut sled.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've considered a shelix for my 733, but what I really need is a wider planer. Good for you Gene and good for Phyl.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> After fulfilling one of Phyl s dreams with the trip to Alaska and agreeing to attend her family reunion and suffer the heat, humidity and traffic of Branson, she gave the thumbs up for a Shelix head for the DeWalt 735 and a tapered dovetail jig from Infinity. They ll be delivered while we re gone. Two more reasons to hightail it back to Arizona. I do love that gal.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Call,e if you need some traffic tips for Branson. I rarely get into traffic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The cub scouts are in the 4th of July parade and will be on a float with swimming pools. They needed a second pool, so I got out this stock tank I had. It needed to be moved and cleaned so carried it with the tractor. I love this thing.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, if you could do firefighting in your tractor, you'd be all set!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great idea.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks to the extended time the Airstream is spending in the shop, I got to visit with Bandit in the Dungeon Shop.










Thanks for the tour, Bandit, and best wishes for a successful procedure!

I did get a few tools out of Bandit's stash. Thanks for that as well. No pictures now.

Gene - Nannette and I will be in Branson next week ona separate trip. See you then. Nice job on using your loyalty points on a new cutter head for the planer.

BillM - Good get on the track saw. I guess we need to check factory edges for squareness now.


----------



## bandit571

Glad you stopped by, and enjoyed the tour!


----------



## mudflap4869

I found 125 new posts when I got home. Here I hardly ever say a word, and you guys are bucket mouths! 
Well I survived Candy doing most of the driving to and from Iowa, but I might need a few nerve transplants. She destroyed a BUNCH of them. She drives about as well as she cooks (danger at every turn). She offered me Long John Silver for lunch, then took a left hand turn and didn't go within 10 miles of the place. That was only 2 hours after I asked about lunch. I am so well loved! Now you should be able to understand why my dog is so malnourished.

I did have a great time with Arlin, Nitavonn (Google says it means " A gift from God ". I concur.), Bob, Camden and Jay. All good christian people whom it is easy to admire. They make you feel right at home with them, not at all like strangers. Arlin tells me that there will be a Wood-Workers meeting in Omaha in 2020. I hope to be able to make it to that also. 
It was along trip for this old PHAT man and I am going to my recliner and go comatose for a while. Later gater.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, are you taking the airstream to Branson?


----------



## DonBroussard

Not this trip, Bill. We do have a standing offer to use the foil-wrapped bus anytime my stepfather isn't using it, so an Airstream trip to Branson might be in our future.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So you're taking the stream home and then going to Branson. I really like the way they look, but they seem too small to me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> After fulfilling one of Phyl s dreams with the trip to Alaska and agreeing to attend her family reunion and suffer the heat, humidity and traffic of Branson, she gave the thumbs up for a Shelix head for the DeWalt 735 and a tapered dovetail jig from Infinity. They ll be delivered while we re gone. Two more reasons to hightail it back to Arizona. I do love that gal.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Good deal Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The cub scouts are in the 4th of July parade and will be on a float with swimming pools. They needed a second pool, so I got out this stock tank I had. It needed to be moved and cleaned so carried it with the tractor. I love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Show off…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, how is your car doing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The cub scouts are in the 4th of July parade and will be on a float with swimming pools. They needed a second pool, so I got out this stock tank I had. It needed to be moved and cleaned so carried it with the tractor. I love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Show off…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Maybe…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, how is your car doing?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Got the front axle changed out but not sure if I'm happy with it yet, finally got the parts to fix the gas tank…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent most of this past week cleaning rusty metal with the electrolysis…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene let me know how the install goes. I've been wondering if it would be something I should look at for the 733.

furniture saga continues. considering building the chairs from cypress as the local guy only has 'aromatic' cedar. anybody care to enlighten me as to if that's the western red kind or something else?

@Don yaaay! you made it!

in other news…Lily has an upper respiratory infection. which did not keep her from stealing pizza off of the counter /sigh/ wanna trade dogs for a bit, Jim?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be Eastern Red Cedar. What kind of chair…...Adirondack? ERC would be fine for that, very good outdoors. Mine are made from cypress.


----------



## mojapitt

Aromatic is eastern red cedar like Bill said. Works fine outside, just don't expect it to stay bright red.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Aromatic is eastern red cedar like Bill said. Works fine outside, just don t expect it to stay bright red.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Very true.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wildfire Woodworks is well underway. It has a credit card. It has a Facebook page. It is in the process of being registered as a business with the state of MO. Now it just needs a track saw so it can finish this dang bookcase.


----------



## rhybeka

> That would be Eastern Red Cedar. What kind of chair…...Adirondack? ERC would be fine for that, very good outdoors. Mine are made from cypress.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


More like six dining chairs and a table :\ Not sold on making them but costing it out - or trying to if I can find a chair design that will support a decent amount of weight.

I don't think I'd mind it darkening - more worried about splinters.


----------



## mojapitt

There are plenty of chair designs on chairs Beka.

Good morning Nubbers


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Monte. sinuses are enough to cause a need for coffee. The only design ideas I have so far is that it needs to be a high back, and wider than the usual. still mulling over how to draw in extra support and have it look good.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, here ya go.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, maybe a version of this (without the $800 upholstery)


----------



## rhybeka

both look comfy - the one Gene showed would be tall enough 

The wife of course wants something like this

I can't do the fabric part and the curves scare me since I've never done anything like it. I haven't ever built one chair let alone six.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Rain and storms here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those chairs are probably made of aluminum.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, those would be a snap to build….NOT.


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is the best Adirondack…..


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I think you could make either of these.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Beka building dining chairs from aromatic red cedar would sure have your shop smelling good for awhile. Be pretty also, I love the colors of a cedar chest when the finish is done. That is what I am making this batch of bootjacks from and the little Grandaughter does not like the smell in my shop.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte those might be an option - could put pillows in them to sit more upright at the table then removed to be more comfy


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps…

Busy at the salt mine today… but warm and sunny with blue skies outside.

Set up additional tool holders for the lathe and sharpened some of the cutters/bits. Now I need to build an inclined wall shelf for them.

Next turning project is a Pizza cutter (just like the one Candy showed at Arlin's place). But I'm going to fabricate a Stainless steel ferrule, so that it won't split at the end and it will better match the ice cream scooper.


----------



## DonBroussard

Headed home with the Airstream. It pulls a lot tighter and smoother with both axles having been replaced.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can't beat good axles for pulling a trailer.


----------



## bandit571

Did a walk-about…tree stops..

Lutheran Thrift store..screwdriver, ratchet for keyed drill chucks, electric staple gun

Junk Rescue: 3 hand planes..$20-35 each..passed, and a handsaw and a couple handrills…

Antique Mall….Stanley #71 remade into a coat hook wall hanger half the parts missing..$32? Cost that much to restore it…passed.

Too hot to do much else…


----------



## ssnvet

> Lutheran Thrift store..screwdriver, ratchet for keyed drill chucks, electric staple gun
> - bandit571


Gotta love those thrifty Lutherans :^D


----------



## mojapitt

Almost 3 months after I left, the hospital is stalling on paying me for my retirement/severance. They said it would take 3 weeks, now at best it will be 4 months. Not really happy now.


----------



## ssnvet

> Almost 3 months after I left, the hospital is stalling on paying me for my retirement/severance. They said it would take 3 weeks, now at best it will be 4 months. Not really happy now.
> - Monte Pittman


Time to have a lawyer write a letter for you?


----------



## mojapitt

In talking with many others who have bailed out in the past year, it seems to be the norm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Almost 3 months after I left, the hospital is stalling on paying me for my retirement/severance. They said it would take 3 weeks, now at best it will be 4 months. Not really happy now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not happy, but knowing you did the right thing.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Almost 3 months after I left, the hospital is stalling on paying me for my retirement/severance. They said it would take 3 weeks, now at best it will be 4 months. Not really happy now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, have an attorney send them a demand letter.

If they don't pay you within 30 days, file suit to force them to pay. Believe me, they don't want to litigate, and will get moving.


----------



## mojapitt

It's not a huge sum of money. But we were waiting on it to buy a property and get settled in.


----------



## diverlloyd

Pot roast,potatoes,carrots and onions along with peach cobbler was for dinner


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cobbler sounds good.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Cobbler sounds good.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You know what sounds good right now?

A chocolate malt milkshake made with real ice cream. Ummmm!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Almost 3 months after I left, the hospital is stalling on paying me for my retirement/severance. They said it would take 3 weeks, now at best it will be 4 months. Not really happy now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Let's shoot some bottle rocket's on the bastards…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Pot roast,potatoes,carrots and onions along with peach cobbler was for dinner
> 
> - diverlloyd


I had a burger and my not yet famous macaroni salad… Oh, and persimmon pudding…..


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw has been torn down…was missing the keystock on the belt pulley….









This is what I dug out….there is a snapring on the belt pulley side of the case…but not the drive wheel side ( has two bolts, instead) Bearing looked good…shaft seems to have "issues"...









IF I can find my snap ring pliers, I can tear this down a bit…..may have to go to TSC Store and see about a shaft…and some keyway stock.

Two items from the walk-about today..









Along with a screwdriver..$4.29….the "ratchet"?









Is for drill chucks….it even fits my drill press chuck..









Might be a keeper…


----------



## mojapitt

Mqrty, I should get your recipe for Persimmon Pudding. My wife would like it.


----------



## mojapitt

Boxes


----------



## Mean_Dean

Wow, Monte-beautiful boxes!


----------



## bandit571

Great looking boxes!


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice boxes

The cobbler was great and I may eat some more while watching forged in fire.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, what is that last one???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, it's Ambrosia Maple


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Almost 3 months after I left, the hospital is stalling on paying me for my retirement/severance. They said it would take 3 weeks, now at best it will be 4 months. Not really happy now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Let s shoot some bottle rocket s on the bastards…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Nah, I can borrow this from my buddy. MUCH BETTTER!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Monte, boxes look good. Really like that Ambrosia Maple.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte - Nice boxes. Dovetails look very sharp. I'm sure Andy is proud of you.

Marty - Are you still allowed to play with fireworks?

Bandit - I've never seen one of those drill chuck keys.


----------



## mojapitt

Because I identified with this


----------



## firefighterontheside

The boxes are stunning Monte. Is that q sawn one maple or sycamore?

We had some wicked weather tonight. It started with this wall cloud and finished with a beautiful sunset off my back deck.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

VERY cool!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful pictures Bill.

Woods are;

Jatoba 
Walnut 
QS Sycamore 
Ambrosia Maple


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oklahoma sycamore?

Cindy took this picture as we drove into our driveway a while ago.


----------



## mudflap4869

I had to help pick and can peaches as a kid. Sticky and fuzzy mess with bees all around. I learned to detest peaches in any form. The same with persimmons. North East Oklahoma is covered with persimmon trees and I cut down every one I get a chance to. When we first moved to our property there were dozens of them. You couldn't walk without stepping on the nasty things. I hauled them to a ditch by the wheelbarrow fulls and cut down trees as quickly as I could, and yet they still sprout out of the ground as fast as I kill them. I am about ready to salt the ground in my effort to control them. All I have left is some male ones which don't bear fruit, but they still attract those darned web building caterpillars. They will also meet their demise as soon as I can do so. 28 years on this little piece of paradise and I still don't have it as I want it to be. Hey! It's only money and time, both of which I have an overabundance. Yeah I forgot about my good looks, but that is a given isn't it?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Howdy all, still been away from the computer and the house what with the work week coming on. Mom's in the hospital so that's sucking up time too. She's been moved to managed care and is still receiving hospital care, just not in the hospital proper.

Monte the boxes look great.

Bill we've had some boomers haven't we? And congrats on the company founding.

Gene, that's a big chair…

Beka, those ratings are written by lawyers. But home made seats are better.

Bandit, you keep busy and it's amazing what you come up with.

Everyone else, HI!!!!! Too many pages to go back through. Hopefully I can make some sawdust and spend more time in the forum.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Does not take long to get behind on posts here. Do not want to be left out if we are going to blow something up. I was a fireman way to long to miss something like that.

Busy day in the shop again. Nearly done with the last order of bootjacks and a custom fishing plier case. Even decided to take a little time off and go get a drink at our favorite brewery downtown.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, congratulations! Way to go, Phyl!
Bill, you are on your way!
Monte, great looking boxes! Is there a hole/notch in the lids for the 'stick' to rest in to hold the lid up?
Cool finds, Bandit!
That's all I got. Bedtime. Night, night.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning.

water main pipe being replaced in the street. Those guys starting at 6:45am.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> North East Oklahoma is covered with persimmon trees and I cut down every one I get a chance to.
> - mudflap4869


Sounds like a road trip fer Bill, persimmon is a very beautiful wood…..


----------



## Gene01

Sitting on son's back patio trying to maintain a decent wifi connection. And I thought mine was weak. 
Beautifully done boxes, Monte. They are all my favorites. 
In a few hours we'll start the first leg of our trip through AZ, NM, TX, AR, to end up on MO. It'll be great to see most of Phyl's family again. My sisters are driving down from IL, too. But, best of all will be meeting up with Don and Nanette.
Next stop…Roswell, NM. Considering their history, might get a decent wifi signal, there. SYL.


----------



## mojapitt

Wife has been delivered to her first day of work. Party time.


----------



## UncleBuck

good looking boxes Monte hope the man does not screw with you too much.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…fellow Earthlings and Randy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Had to go back to work after 10 days off. Bummer.


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw issues….have the saw back together…..still need to order a new shaft…..WHEN I have enough spare cash.

Adapted a large washer to help dampen the shaking…. and motor issues are also showing up. Had to hand crank the dang thing to get it running…..cleaned and readjusted a few other items on the saw…table now works as intended. easier to lock and unlock it, too.

Bearings are fine, needs the shaft replaced. Bought a new key way stock, since one was mia. Adjusted the wheel and the pulley a bit better.

Test cut was too bad…and way better than what I was getting….instead of a straight line..l….it was making something like this..(...

Grandson has my mower and weed-eater…..needs to bring them back here, and do MY yard.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bandsaw issues….have the saw back together…..still need to order a new shaft…..WHEN I have enough spare cash.
> 
> Adapted a large washer to help dampen the shaking…. and motor issues are also showing up. Had to hand crank the dang thing to get it running…..cleaned and readjusted a few other items on the saw…table now works as intended. easier to lock and unlock it, too.
> 
> Bearings are fine, needs the shaft replaced. Bought a new key way stock, since one was mia. Adjusted the wheel and the pulley a bit better.
> 
> Test cut was too bad…and way better than what I was getting….instead of a straight line..l….it was making something like this..(...
> 
> Grandson has my mower and weed-eater…..needs to bring them back here, and do MY yard.
> 
> - bandit571


What is part number? I have a friend that works in the industry, might could get you part much cheaper.


----------



## bandit571

PN 69058 for the shaft…..$39 and change from Sears..plus any shipping…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> PN 69058 for the shaft…..$39 and change from Sears..plus any shipping…
> 
> - bandit571


I'll say one thing about Sears-they've got parts for every machine they've ever sold, going back to the early 1900's.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> PN 69058 for the shaft…..$39 and change from Sears..plus any shipping…
> 
> - bandit571


Got it, send me a PM with a address to send it too, my price was MUCH better.


----------



## mojapitt

After lots of adjustments, I almost am ready to make feet for next couple trunks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice Monte but those would look out of place on this trunk.

ROFL


----------



## ssnvet

> North East Oklahoma is covered with persimmon trees and I cut down every one I get a chance to.
> - mudflap4869
> 
> Sounds like a road trip fer Bill, persimmon is a very beautiful wood…..
> - boxcarmarty


I believe it's also very hard. Before metal golf club drivers became all the rage, the very best "woods" were made from persimmon.


----------



## ssnvet

> PN 69058 for the shaft…..$39 and change from Sears..plus any shipping…
> - bandit571
> 
> Got it, send me a PM with a address to send it too, my price was MUCH better.
> - woodbutcherbynight


Unfortunately, my experience has usually been that the replacement part cost 3/4 the price of a new tool.


----------



## ArlinEastman

HI

I am still so tuckered out and having two Dr. appointments yesterday and one today and now I am going to have a nap which I never do.

It is quite hard to have people over and not enough show up to help entertain others as well.

Friday was 11am to 7pm
Saturday was 11am to 8pm
Sunday was 12:30 to 8pm

Just that was enough to teach one person at a time for two months worth for me.

All I can say is Jim's childhood up until now was about the exact same as mine.

I will post more tomorrow and the photos. I am to tired to do more. pffffffft


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Unfortunately, my experience has usually been that the replacement part cost 3/4 the price of a new tool.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Sometimes true, but for less than $40 you could not get a new bandsaw. Now CL could be different. Still looking myself for a 2nd bandsaw 12 inch in decent condition that is just shy of free…

LOL


----------



## bandit571

> PN 69058 for the shaft…..$39 and change from Sears..plus any shipping…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Got it, send me a PM with a address to send it too, my price was MUCH better.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


PM sent..along with my thanks


----------



## mudflap4869

97 degrees and 54% humidity, 109 heat index. I just came back from the market and am ready to pass out. I left some things on the porch and have put nothing but the pizzas away, they were nearly thawe when I got here. Lots of things need to go in the refer, but it will just have to wait.
I hope my dog doesn't get heat stroke, he is laying on the back porch with a couple disjointed legs. The BOB always mistreats him. He wants me to take him back to Iowa where the weather was much nicer than here, but he might get shot for chasing Nitavonns chickens. I think those wild turkeys would have him for lunch. 
A silly old broad tried to sneak up and take pictures of them, lucky for her that Old Tom didn't take umbrage at that. I can just see her telling her co-workers about that adventure. Would work-mans comp cover that? Not hardly.
OK, now that I have cooled off a little, I will put the groceries away, sit in my recliner and think of all the things I could be doing if I wasn't so lazy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> PM sent..along with my thanks
> 
> - bandit571


No problem friend, glad to help out.


----------



## DonBroussard

We made it home with stepfather, Airstream and me safely, just tired from the road trip. Total of about 2,300 miles and about 40 hours driving. My Mom and stepfather are repacking the camper for a family reunion in Dallas, and they're heading out tomorrow morning.

I don't want to do another trip like that. Too much seat time and not enough sleep. I am very glad to have gotten a chance to visit with Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Welcome any time to stop by.


----------



## diverlloyd

wife bought me some minwax water based poly today. I may try spray it tomorrowthat would be my first time spraying anything besides a rattle can.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It sprays well, but I prefer minwax polycrylic.


----------



## Cricket

Okay, I am so done with summer. Can we skip forward to October, please?


----------



## mojapitt

CRICKET!


----------



## mojapitt

I am loving summer. Great in new life.


----------



## Cricket

> I am loving summer. Great in new life.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The heat is kicking my butt this year.

I am so glad y'all are loving your new life!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Corner cabinet build is complete, probably post tomorrow. Had enough fun for one day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Okay, I am so done with summer. Can we skip forward to October, please?
> 
> - Cricket


Yep, gonna be pushing 100 the next few days. Give me some October as well.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to 90ish here next 10 days. Oh well, it's summer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Okay, I am so done with summer. Can we skip forward to October, please?
> 
> - Cricket


Negative Red Rider the pattern is full. Maintain course see it through.

ROFL


----------



## bandit571

when it gets above 75….I go and hide in the AC…..heat and I no longer are on speaking terms…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> when it gets above 75….I go and hide in the AC…..heat and I no longer are on speaking terms…..
> 
> - bandit571


radio quote I threw out in Iraq:

27. Weather forecast? Are you serious? I am cooking stew in my shorts now how's that work for you?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill it's the water based polycrylic and it will be used on walnut with spalted sap wood.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Cricket

Glad you made it home Don. Cool that you got to visit Bandit's shop too.

Got up to 80° today and the same for tomorrow then cool down for a few. Chance of rain for the next few days.

Anyone here ever made a high end all wood briefcase. Some friends want one but not sure where to get all the hardware and the lining and pockets for the inside. Ben busy so really haven't started looking yet.

Have 2 orders to go to the mail tomorrow and with a little luck it will be 3. Busy last few days here.


----------



## mojapitt

Festus, plenty of hardware companies. Some of those are really nice.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> wife bought me some minwax water based poly today. I may try spray it tomorrowthat would be my first time spraying anything besides a rattle can.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Try some Varathane from Menards, It's just as good and cheaper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm with Cricket on this summer thing, 69 here right now, 88 this afternoon, and cracking 100 this weekend. I'll hafta turn the A/C on in the shop…..


----------



## rhybeka

Going to Louisville KY for a country line/couples dance thing next week and it's going to be in the 90's with humidity - just like home. And I'll be in boots and jeans. >.< at least we'll be dancing in a ballroom!


----------



## UncleBuck

hot here as well no wood work till i get new brakes on my kids car, wished i had learned some mechanic stuff back in the day. wish brakes were made of wood it would not be kickin my butt . called in a life line and a friend came to help found out the cast part was rubbing . got one done second one will be easy peasy . stay frosty.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty that is the brand at Home Depot now also. The minwax is all on clearance so it was about the same price. So I will try it next time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The polycrylic dries much faster than the polyurethane.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka our weather here sucks but since you will be in town if you want to grab some food let me know and if im up to going out.

Didnt spray anything today mowed the yard and neighbors yard instead and I dont have and paint thinner to run through the gun to get it ready to use


----------



## ssnvet

Well it's that time of year….

I fired up the dehumidifier in the basement last night and wrangled a pair of window ac units out of the loft of the barn and up to the house.

Raining today, but supposed to get into the 90s this weekend.


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ Will do! it seems every minute is planned out but if we break free I'll give you a post here


----------



## bandit571

Couple of sales today….meh.

May try to get some lumber to the shop..tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

rain has stopped… burgers and dogs on the grill and maybe a cold one (or two)


----------



## bandit571

Trying to stay out of the honey-do going on here…..may just go and clear my bench off….

Have a shopping list ready, for tomorrow. Will see how that goes…...may hit a few other sales as well…20 yard sales this weekend…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went on a vehicle accident a while ago. Girl stole some shoes from the store and tried to get away. Dropped the shoes in the lot. Cop at the mall went after her. She didn't get far. Tried to turn at high speed and went thru a fence and hit a tree. She was not injured, but destroyed her car for a pair of shoes. She then asked the cop why she was being arrested.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

I have used very little of the water based finishes. Does not seem to get the color of the wood as pretty as oil based ones do. Maybe I just haven't used the right one yet.

Got all the paying orders shipped so am back to puttering on my stuff. Getting a few things to send to a benefit auction for a friends granddaughter.

Probably been a lot cheaper for her to buy 10 pairs of shoes Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've used the water based stuff mostly on stuff that I've stained, so I didn't need the poly to change the color.


----------



## diverlloyd

I have a sample piece that has two coats on it. I'm not sure about it yet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Went on a vehicle accident a while ago. Girl stole some shoes from the store and tried to get away. Dropped the shoes in the lot. Cop at the mall went after her. She didn't get far. Tried to turn at high speed and went thru a fence and hit a tree. She was not injured, but destroyed her car for a pair of shoes. She then asked the cop why she was being arrested.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


WOW, and they breed people….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Man, what is it with women and shoes….....?!


----------



## mojapitt

> Went on a vehicle accident a while ago. Girl stole some shoes from the store and tried to get away. Dropped the shoes in the lot. Cop at the mall went after her. She didn't get far. Tried to turn at high speed and went thru a fence and hit a tree. She was not injured, but destroyed her car for a pair of shoes. She then asked the cop why she was being arrested.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, should've told her that she was being arrested for criminal stupidity


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Went on a vehicle accident a while ago. Girl stole some shoes from the store and tried to get away. Dropped the shoes in the lot. Cop at the mall went after her. She didn't get far. Tried to turn at high speed and went thru a fence and hit a tree. She was not injured, but destroyed her car for a pair of shoes. She then asked the cop why she was being arrested.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I think we need to take a moment and pray for the stupid people in this world…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie was just telling me about a shooting in Maryland… Um, more stupid people…..


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I have 4 pairs of shoes. I won't go and count, but I would guess that my wife has 20. Best I don't even start that conversation.


----------



## mojapitt

> Debbie was just telling me about a shooting in Maryland… Um, more stupid people…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It's sad that nobody or nothing matters to these people. Emotionally detached.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The only things I asked her was if she was hurt and if she meant to turn where she did or if she just lost control.


----------



## bandit571

Had a fellow a couple nights ago…got pulled over for his TENTH OVI….among other charges….


----------



## diverlloyd

Sociopaths are what society wants everyone to be. That way they don't band together and change social "norms". When people band together great things happen when we start to fall apart then everything falls apart.


----------



## Mean_Dean

OVI?

(Out of control Vehicle Incident?)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Operating Vehicle while Intoxicated?


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. In his words, he feels like he has made improvements. His oldest daughter installed a swimming pool and he's learning to swim again. Everyone is complaining about the heat,he says he prefers the heat to the cold, so he is fine with it. He wishes everyone well.


----------



## diverlloyd

Swim Andy swim,relearning and learning new things is always good for the body and soul.I used to like swimming but now I'm not a big fan of being in water.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ovulating Vehicular Instructor?


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like our temperature will be around 90 for the next 2 weeks. Still not terrible to me.


----------



## mudflap4869

102 degrees and 47% wet = 112 heat index today. Nope, no fun at all. Dang near roasted in Candy's van just going 11 miles. A/C just couldn't keep up with the weather. I'm with Cricket on this weather business, October sounds good to me. Being a little overweight hasn't helped with that, so I am going to have to put Candy on a strict diet. 9:30 and it is still in the 90s. Aint global warming great?


----------



## bandit571

> Operating Vehicle while Intoxicated?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


At least that is what Ohio calls it…..aka…DWI


----------



## diverlloyd

It was miserable mowing the yard today it was hot and humid. The kind of humid when you walk out to the shop and your shirt is soaked but you don't know if its sweat or just the stickiness in the air.

Bandit 10 dwi,dui or ovi is way to many and shows a broken system.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Boy O Boy I now think I am rested up. It was tough on me doing the entertaining the whole time without others being there to help entertain.

It was sooo nice to meet Candy and Jim.

I found Jim and I have almost the exact same childhood up into adult hood. It was so nice talking to them. 

The days were pretty long for me. Friday it was from 10:30 to 7pm, Saturday was 11am to 7:30pm and Sunday was only 12:30 to 8pm

The first day we talked for a few hours and had some donuts coffee. Then did some demonstrations in using tools and then Lunch of Angus Steaks, baked potatoes, and Iowa Sweet Corn about 2:30 to 3:30 or so under the porch of my shop.
After that some more talking and getting ready but do not remember what we did after we ate, but thinking it was picking out the wood Candy was going to use for her pizza cutter and Ice Cream scoop. Bob and I will do his scoop another day soon I hope.

Saturday

Candy and Bob learned how to use a skew, spindle gouge, spindle roughing gouge, and bowl gouge. They learned using a spindle of 2×2x12 of ceder and I told them if they could do great cuts on that they could do any hard woods. They learned how to do coves and beads, flats, and what real sheer scrapping really is done.
I can say both of them did really well after some instruction while they were doing it.
I was very, very happy with the results and very positive with how they are going to turn in the future.
We had with more baked potatoes and macaroni salad and regular salad

Sunday

We finished polishing up her Pizza cutter and talked about (I can not remember) and then we had hamburgers and hot dogs and I do not remember what else and Root beer floats and afterwards I made a box for them that was glued up QAWO, Bacote, Maple and then the reverse order and even with an error it came out so nice I want to make another just like it. 
I encouraged Candy and Jim to add the dates to the sign and with the dates they were there before from 2013

Here are a few of the pictures and will post the rest tomorrow





































I do not have a video camera so none of that to give but more pictures tomorrow.
.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice to see you guys together!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Dean, I have 4 pairs of shoes. I won t go and count, but I would guess that my wife has 20. Best I don t even start that conversation.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Probably a good idea Monte, because if you did… you will be explaining to the Police, that's when the fight started.

If your luck is anything like mine the officer will be female, and have a shoe fetish.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Another wasted day, shot in the …..well..goodnite, folks. "Goodnight, Mister Benny!"


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning!

dad tells me the hardi siding is a go so I'm on the hunt for a few more pieces. also debating on wall coverings. I think somewhere I'll be making a large whiteboard. Will see though. Time for work!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning!


----------



## ssnvet

> Went on a vehicle accident a while ago. Girl stole some shoes from the store and tried to get away. Dropped the shoes in the lot. Cop at the mall went after her. She didn't get far. Tried to turn at high speed and went thru a fence and hit a tree. She was not injured, but destroyed her car for a pair of shoes. She then asked the cop why she was being arrested.
> - firefighterontheside


a favorite quote from my bubble head days…

"and the stupid shall be punished"


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning everyone. Sprayed my first coat today didn't get to use my spray gun but used my Wagner flexio sprayer it works well I guess but I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've made several cuts with the track saw. It's not Dewalts best piece of work. Several features I think could have been better designed by 11 year old. The instruction manual could have been better laid out by my dyslexic 7 year old. I don't read instructions too much, but there were a few setup things I had to read about. I took the riving knife off before I made the first cut. It was wiggly and who needs a riving knife on a circular saw. On the flip side, it will do what I need it to do and will come in handy to make straight edges on rough sawn lumber. It's no jointer though. That's my review on the Dewalt track saw.


----------



## diverlloyd

Does anyone on here want my old wood windows that I replaced? All are in good condition minus one set and I have 7 sets.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Arlin, glad you are recovering. Looking forward to seeing the rest of your pictures.
Don and Bandit had a mini-get together in Ohio! Cool! Glad you are safely home, Don.
Progress, Beka!
Thanks for the review, Bill.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> a favorite quote from my bubble head days…
> 
> "and the stupid shall be punished"
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Unfortunately, it's been my experience that the stupid not only don't get punished, they usually get rewarded…...


----------



## mojapitt

> Unfortunately, it s been my experience that the stupid not only don t get punished, they usually get rewarded…...
> 
> - Mean_Dean


In management they get promoted


----------



## theoldfart

"the stupid not only don't get punished, they usually get rewarded……"

They also seem to reproduce, ................. rapidly!


----------



## ssnvet

> "the stupid not only don't get punished, they usually get rewarded……"
> They also seem to reproduce, ................. rapidly!
> - theoldfart


I'm forever amazed to see so many people who self-identify as evolutionist or Darwinist who then proceed to do everything imaginable to separate stupid people from the consequences of their actions.

Hence the stupid never learn and the rest of us foot the bill…. and the species is degraded.


----------



## rhybeka

plywood or drywall or neither for wall coverings?


----------



## bandit571

Plywood.

Had to go to Lowes….didn't want to…but…Menard's was a bit too far away..time-wise.

1xs for the webframes have been bought ( 3x what Menard's wants) ans a 1×3 for the face frame…

Cheated this time around, bought glued up panels…..was cheaper than the 1×10s Lowes had….

Will got to Menard's later, and get boards to make three drawers…at about the price I'd have paid at Lowes….

Need to clear the bench off…still full of toys from the Mini-meet….

Too hot for me outside…


----------



## diverlloyd

I would do cedar plywood


----------



## mudflap4869

PLYWOOD! Takes accidents without falling apart. Things that go bump in the shop.


----------



## CFrye

> PLYWOOD! Takes accidents without falling apart. Things that go bump in the shop.
> 
> - mudflap4869


...and you (mostly) don't have to hunt for a stud!


----------



## bandit571

Might meander to the shop in a bit…try to clear off some space on the bench. I have until the 17th to get this Chester Drawers done….0800 on the 18th I have to be in Columbus..pre-surgery testing. Need to get things done.

Afterwards, won't be allowed to do too much, until the hole heals up….


----------



## ArlinEastman

*Beka*

If it is for your shed use plywood so you can screw anything into it.

*Candy*

I know I missed a lot of things in what I wrote so please you and Jim fill in the areas I missed. Also do you have anymore photos?


















































































That is all the pictures I have. I hope Jim and Candy have some more and will add more to the discussion of what I missed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice looking get together.


----------



## DanKrager

Plywood. I cheated in the garage with 10' ceilings. I put up a 24" strip of 1/2" sheet rock at the top and 1/2" plywood the rest of the way down, except for where I put a 4' strip of home made slotwall.

LOVE the dog thingy!

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Now you see them..









And…now..









Somewhere in the shop…there are a few drill bits floating around….that need to go back into the case..









Pine panels waiting their turn in the shop..









Soon as I can build a few frames…


----------



## mojapitt

> ...and you (mostly) don t have to hunt for a stud!
> 
> - CFrye


Mudflap is the only stud you need Candy.


----------



## mojapitt

Thank you for the pictures Arlin. I still feel bad for missing it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Good one, Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

2-1/2 hours of a 12 hour shift completed. Already feels like naptime. Ugh


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Plywood. I cheated in the garage with 10 ceilings. I put up a 24" strip of 1/2" sheet rock at the top and 1/2" plywood the rest of the way down, except for where I put a 4 strip of home made slotwall.
> 
> LOVE the dog thingy!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Just got back from neighbor's house. He enclosed his carport and has it all dried in. Wanted me to lay out the screw hole lines and such so he can attach, wait for it…..

3/4 Marine grade plywood. Top to bottom. YUP he liked my idea to have plywood on the walls for a shed but thought 1/2 plywood was not up to the task. Take in mind all he is putting on this wall is a few garden tools and hoses and such. Nothing like what I have hanging off my back shed wall. LOL

Studs were marked out as requested, every 12 inches. Also at his request screws at 3 inch intervals. He bought several 5 lb boxes of 2 inch deck screws.

And I thought I overbuild.

LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marine grade plywood? That stuff is not cheap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Until now I questioned whether they would fill the big bookcase I built, but not anymore. I started assembling the next set. I imagine they will fill it up too.


----------



## mojapitt

That's a bunch of books Bill. A lot of weight on those shelves.


----------



## mojapitt

It's odd in today's world looking at that many books. Seems like everything now is tablet, laptop and phone.


----------



## Gene01

Checking in from Harrison AR. Gorgeous drive through the Ozarks on rt.7. 
Next stop is at the resort where the reunion will be. Best news yet…WE DON'T HAVE TO GO ANYWHERE NEAR BRANSON!!! Most of the adults attending have already experienced that madhouse and want no more of it either. We'll be fairly close to Silver Dollar City so, the youngsters can have some fun. Plus, we're on Table Rock lake with access to all sorts of watercraft. Should be a blast. Us old geezers, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang. I wish I could join ya down there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> It s odd in today s world looking at that many books. Seems like everything now is tablet, laptop and phone.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Apparently the husband is a big reader and the wife went to college at Boston College, Georgetown and finally law school at Yale. I think they're pretty smart. The next set of bookcases is supposed to be all for music books. They're a bunch of musicians too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> That s a bunch of books Bill. A lot of weight on those shelves.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I had been concerned about that, but I don't see any sign of sag.


----------



## CFrye

Sounds like something for everyone, Gene. Have fun!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We ll be fairly close to Silver Dollar City so, the youngsters can have some fun. Plus, we re on Table Rock lake with access to all sorts of watercraft. Should be a blast. Us old geezers, too.
> 
> - Gene Howe





> Dang. I wish I could join ya down there.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'll be on my way as soon as I load up the large barge…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wow, the spammers must have hit LumberJocks hard last night. I got 55 of them on my profile page. All are gone now, so Cricket must have hit back


----------



## boxcarmarty

She's quick…..


----------



## mojapitt

She's had plenty of practice


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Nannette and I are leaving for Branson tomorrow morning so we should be there late tomorrow night. It's about an 11-hour drive for us. We are staying at Branson Treehouse Adventures in West Branson, just a few miles from Silver Dollar City. I'll call you when we get there so we can make firm plans.


----------



## bandit571

Off to the shop…..film @ 2300 hrs…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Gene-Nannette and I are leaving for Branson tomorrow morning so we should be there late tomorrow night. It s about an 11-hour drive for us. We are staying at Branson Treehouse Adventures in West Branson, just a few miles from Silver Dollar City. I ll call you when we get there so we can make firm plans.
> 
> - Don Broussard


You guys are gonna be close to each other. Cool. I recommend Danna's barbecue on 165.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Decided to cut the very wet grass before it got hot. Then I got the mower stuck in a hill and 2 feet from the pond. Tractor battery was dead, so had to jump it. Cindy's battery was corroded and wouldn't jump the tractor. Finally had to use my truck. Now gonna go buy a new battery for tractor and then come home to install and clean up Cindy's battery…...in the awful muggy heat. It's going well.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch Break!....Have to clean the glue off me fingers…before the Ham, Salami, and cheese on Rye gets made..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, sounds like Murphy is playing with you


----------



## Mean_Dean

Did I miss spam again? I was planning on having it for breakfast….....!


----------



## diverlloyd

Fish fry is in 5 hours. It's already hot and the brother in laws pool is open but the water is a cool 90 degrees. So that's a no go. I feel bad for the father in laws and his brother it's going to be hit in front of the fryers. Grabbed some fans for them and if the brother in laws had a 240 outlet I would take a air conditioner over. No sure if they would want to rig up a outlet for that but probably not.


----------



## Cricket

> Wow, the spammers must have hit LumberJocks hard last night. I got 55 of them on my profile page. All are gone now, so Cricket must have hit back
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I hate spammers.


----------



## ArlinEastman

All were missed here as well, however there is next year. So who is going to host next year?


----------



## diverlloyd

Not I since my house is small and we will have a new baby by that time.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good job Cricket ! You are the best !

Been a busy weather week around here. We have had rain, hail and some wind. Eastern MT and into SD there has been several tornadoes. The Black Hills got hit hard and another one is headed that way again.

Back to the shop to clean house and finish a couple projects that have been waiting for awhile.


----------



## bandit571

Rumour Control says it might be at Marty's next year…..


----------



## bandit571

Two sides are in the clamps..









Have both sitting aside…
8 long parts for the webframes are cut to size









And eight end pieces are done..









Still have 8 mortises to do….sitting down, of course…









When I get this cleaned off…..the "Good Stool" is upstairs..away from all the dust and bugs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, let's do it at Marty's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, sounds like Murphy is playing with you
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Murphy eased up a bit on me. Sean and I end to a nearby auction. Me dressed with shorts and t shirt. Sean dressed in jeans, cowboy boots, a button up shirt and a ******************** skin cap. Guess who was hot. I bought a neat old carpenters toolbox with several hand planes and other things. Gonna go see what I got after lunch. I was bummed I missed out on another one that had a #6 in it.


----------



## mojapitt

If any of you follow Charles's videos, the current group is worth paying attention to.

Background, a gentleman came to the shop with a bunch of parts for 3 chairs. The wood was from a tree on the family property that had been milled and air dried. So these chairs carry sentimental value. But after cutting the pieces he realized that he had made "some" mistakes. So in hopes of salvaging them, he brought them to Charles to finish.

The style of the chairs is a Campeache (Thomas Jefferson chair).the only thing that was consistent in the parts was that they were all done pathetically poor. So this series of videos are on how to fix every mistake that you could possibly make. None of the "matching" pieces actually match. The mortise and tenons are terribly cut and don't match size wise. The joints were not even close to fitting properly together. So my job today was to try to fill gaps.

This was not the worst ones, but an example










With the aide of a saw nicely sharpened by Bandit, I evened the gaps.










Then sand shims to fit the slots.










Then sand off the excess, and it almost looks decent.










You'd have to watch the videos to see how to repair several other problems.


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice Monte. New place new job and a great teacher life is good for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I got an odd assortment of stuff. There's two planes I can't identify that just say made in USA. There's a Stanley #40, which is pretty nice. There's two block planes, one which says American Boy. Some neat chalk boxes that say "Eastman's always ready chalk line". Several bits for a hand drill. A brass plumb bob. There are numerous scraps of big copper pipe, prolly 10 lbs….wonder what that's worth.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get the Gumption to return to the shop…maybe later?

Filled the radiator on the van….about once a month….and recharged the A/C…...blowing cool air, instead of hot.

Glad the saw is working….Monte.

87 degrees outside, and very sunny….could just wheel the grill out into the sunlight, and use it to bake things….won't even need any charcoal….


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Monte. Always fun to fix others mistakes.

Nice haul Bill. Maybe depends on how much you spent.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ok, I got an odd assortment of stuff. There's two planes I can't identify that just say made in USA. There's a Stanley #40, which is pretty nice. There's two block planes, one which says American Boy. Some neat chalk boxes that say* "Eastman's always ready chalk line"*. Several bits for a hand drill. A brass plumb bob. There are numerous scraps of big copper pipe, prolly 10 lbs….wonder what that's worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hmmm I wondered where it was at. lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Trying to get the Gumption to return to the shop…maybe later?
> 
> Filled the radiator on the van….about once a month….and recharged the A/C…...blowing cool air, instead of hot.
> 
> Glad the saw is working….Monte.
> 
> *87 degrees outside*, and very sunny….could just wheel the grill out into the sunlight, and use it to bake things….won t even need any charcoal….
> 
> - bandit571


Hmmmm again

When Candy and Jim were here it was 98 to 100 all the way until today which was 99. Would that be good for you Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Having been "dropped" by the heat a few times….I tend to get in trouble when it gets above 80.

Sitting almost in front of the A/C unit, right now.

Have the fan running in the shop..found out the dryer vent had popped out, and was blowing hot air into the shop….fixed that in a hurry.

Planes look like a #3 and a #4….can't tell the maker from here. Those long augers are more for a Plumber to run new pipes in a house. He might also use the hoe to dig a pathway for other pipes. Sometimes..plumbers were paid by how many connections they had to install…...and tended to over-do such things…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Rumour Control says it might be at Marty s next year…..
> 
> - bandit571


I heard somewhere around the arch…..


----------



## mudflap4869

101 with 114 heat index. I haven't even opened an outside door today. I have done nothing all day but sit and read. I don't want to cook for tonight and heat the house up. Might just be Roast Beef sammies with Cole Slaw and Tater Salad. December sounds real good right now. 
Grilled burgers last night, but it was so hot out back that I just popped in and out to cook them. French fries in my oil-less frier. Maiden use, and still a learning curve. But at least it didn't heat the house up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mike is closer to the arch than I am.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, I have 2 of your chalk boxes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, the planes look almost identical, just ones about 1/2" longer than the other. How can I tell what they are and who made them?


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Having been "dropped" by the heat a few times….I tend to get in trouble when it gets above 80.
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I too have been "dropped" by the heat a few times and I know what you mean. Gotta keep a close eye on it. Our medic center in Iraq had a sign out front, *IV Cafe*. LOL


----------



## bandit571

> Having been "dropped" by the heat a few times….I tend to get in trouble when it gets above 80.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Bandit, I too have been "dropped" by the heat a few times and I know what you mean. Gotta keep a close eye on it. Our medic center in Iraq had a sign out front, *IV Cafe*. LOL
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yeah…and they use BIG IV needles, too

#3 planes usually had a cutter 1-3/4" wide….#4 was 2" wide. May look at the top of the iron for a logo….sometimes, they even put the blade in bassackwards. Stanley liked to stanley it's name on the lateral lever.

Would need a look at the lateral lever….and the frog… to get a better idea of who made them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Mike is closer to the arch than I am.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


So we can git together a hop, skip, and a Mike away from the arch…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, thanks bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, we're trying to buy a 4-1/4 acre field. You could all come and help my wife with her garden.


----------



## mojapitt

I enjoyed going up in the Arch (1996). I recommend it if you're through that way.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bandit, I too have been "dropped" by the heat a few times and I know what you mean. Gotta keep a close eye on it. Our medic center in Iraq had a sign out front, *IV Cafe*. LOL
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Yeah you know it's a problem when every time you come up to someone you greet each other with, "When you have water last?"

Oddly it was the people in A/C offices that suffered the worst. Those of us that stayed outside all day, rarely.


----------



## diverlloyd

Fish fry is done and I'm home the wifey is playing poker over there now. Lots of people about 125 showed up they ate all the frog legs and all 300 crappie filets. It was a good time I'm sure I will pay for it with a migraine: I feel like there is a big one coming again so you guys have a good night and good rest of the weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

This kinda "big one"?


----------



## Gene01

> Gene-Nannette and I are leaving for Branson tomorrow morning so we should be there late tomorrow night. It s about an 11-hour drive for us. We are staying at Branson Treehouse Adventures in West Branson, just a few miles from Silver Dollar City. I ll call you when we get there so we can make firm plans.
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> You guys are gonna be close to each other. Cool. I recommend Danna's barbecue on 165.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Unfortunately, Nannette took a tumble and broke her wrist. She needs to get it tended to Monday. Don, Nannette, phyllis and I will have to reschedule our get together. 
Bill, we never leave this area without at least one meal at Dannas. It's usually a party of 20. But, due to other obligations, we'll be short two couples, this year.


----------



## rhybeka

safe to assume we are talking 1/2" ply for the walls??

just caught up. Drove to have family dinner with my cousin since he turns 30 next week. We are all getting old! Work is so busy its tough keeping anything straight.

Glad everybody is ok and keeping on. Fireworks are reminding me to make sure Lily doesn't want in. Started packing up the work room in prep for the move in two weeks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no, sorry to hear about Nannette.
We used to camp at a campground that's about 1/2 mile from Dannas, but it got bought out recently and they ruined it. They put little cabins where the best sites were. Now we have to find our new favorite campground. We made reservations and it's a lot farther from Dannas.


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately, this song came to mind when I came home this morning


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Unfortunately, this song came to mind when I came home this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


LOL


----------



## Gene01

Greetings from the deep woods of S. MO. We're about 50 ft. from Table Rock lake. Our cabin is one of 30, all filled with Phyl's family. Had a HUGE group meal last night. Enough food to feed two armies. And, we just had a similarly bountiful breakfast. Next stop is Silver Dollar City.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't forget to stop by the woodworking shop. They're not always working, but it's fun to see the tools.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene - If you go see Cajun Connection at SDC, tell Cedric Benoit we said hello. We had planned to bring him some good boudin from home, so he might not be too happy if you drop our names . . .


----------



## mojapitt

Don, give Nannette my best wishes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had a drunk driver pulled over in front of my house last night. At like 0230. Got up and looked out window to see half a dozen of my wife's cats sitting on both the police car and the drivers car. Evidently one of them decided it would also like a ride and got into police car with suspect. Okay I laughed for a few minutes watching this comedy before going out and retrieving cat.

Cop was laughing, said he watched as one came out, then another and another. Said he was thinking how many cats are going to show up. Suspect made comment he didn't know there was a zoo here.

As I came back in I could make out the shadows of several more watching from the roof of the house.

ROFL


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Bandit, I too have been "dropped" by the heat a few times and I know what you mean. Gotta keep a close eye on it. Our medic center in Iraq had a sign out front, *IV Cafe*. LOL
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Yeah you know it s a problem when every time you come up to someone you greet each other with, "When you have water last?"
> 
> Oddly it was the people in A/C offices that suffered the worst. Those of us that stayed outside all day, rarely.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Very true. I had one when we went to the range over there. Out in the sun all day. Even though I drank plenty of water and ate good, it still hit me.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. 64° headed for the mid 70's.

Sorry to hear about Nannette Don. Just a little change of plans.

Sounds like a good time Gene. Enjoy!!

WBBN your cats must be the neighborhood watch it sounds like.


----------



## Doe

> Does anyone on here want my old wood windows that I replaced? All are in good condition minus one set and I have 7 sets.
> 
> - diverlloyd


This made me think of a British program that showed a Japanese pub with a 25 foot square wall made out of old windows. There was a one foot gap and another wall of windows behind it. The windows were all different and the inside ones didn't line up with the outside. It looked beautiful. I wonder what kind of R value you get from a foot of air.


----------



## DonBroussard

Y'all-A few more details about Nannette's broken wrist. She was playing tennis and went back to retrieve a lob, slipped and fell, breaking the radius and a "malunion" of the ulna. The other tennis players on the court at the time of her fall included a fire chief, so she became the incident commander. They removed Nannette's rings and her watch before the swelling made them unremovable, and made a splint with a tennis racket to immobilize her left forearm. The ER staff ordered x-rays to determine the extent of the injury, and put a proper splint on it. We have to call her ortho doctor tomorrow to see what the treatment regimen will be, and whether surgery is part of that treatment.

While she is uncomfortable with the injury itself, she is more worried that she won't be able to see Donny and Marie on July 7, but that's Nannette for you.

Thanks for all the well wishes for Nannette. We both appreciate the concern. We are both disappointed that we had to cancel our trip to Branson and will miss seeing Gene and Phyllis, but Nannette realizes that she needs to slow down and learn to say "No" sometimes-definitely a hard lesson for her.


----------



## mojapitt

I was informed today that my yellow labrador passed away. She was also old and in poor health like the chocolate labrador that we had put down in March.

My Corgy is now living the good life with my mother. He was always her favorite.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Indiana's forecast…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hope you washed the street first before cooking that.


----------



## bandit571

Worked in the shop…until I started throwing things…..decided to just stop for the day….3 out of the 4 webframes are built. Film @ 2300 ZULU


----------



## firefighterontheside

I fried eggs this morning…...in a skillet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear about your pup Monte. It's never easy, even from a 1000 miles away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Primed all the walls in Liam's new bedroom today. Tomorrow we will paint his chosen colors on the walls. Bright orange and light grey.


----------



## CFrye

Don, please, gently, give Nannette a hug for us. 
Monte, sorry to hear about your fur baby. 
Marty, one egg is not even gonna come close to filling up Checkers!
Doe, your magazines were finally delivered to Arlin. Talk about snail mail… How's Winnie?
Beka, how's the shed build?
Funny cat story, butcher!
The xray tech just came through with a rubber chicken. He squawked it at the check-in clerk as he walked past her and she beat him! *THAT* was funny!


----------



## bandit571

We have a spammer running around tonight..smusic…..

When you are about to start throwing things in the shop..tis time to stop….
Three out of four frames are build….one snapped a tenon off…had to drag the cordless toys…









And drive a 3" screw into each frame's corner joint. A bit of candle wax helps the screws along…









Got to this point..









No more 3" screws…..bench was full of toys…no room to work….was tired, anyway.
I do have cut-resistant gloves for the shop….









For when I am working with sharp, pointy objects..









Almost 4 hours down in the shop…fan was on "HIGH" still wasn't enough.

Need to steal some of Randy's Cold Ones….


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry for your loss Monte

Marty I believe that's missing a "f$&@ing hot" in that picture. I enjoy being outside then coming back in and having to peel the clothes off like a wet suit.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…..Sorry to hear about your pup.

Today's adventures:

Rotted trim on dog house former.









New corner fabricated from poly trim.









Installed and calked.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's a dog house former?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Started on my new gate entryway to backyard today. Project began with cutting into concrete for the post to sit in. Was able to get that done and measure for post. Then had to get my wife to hold a 4×4 in place while I put lag screws at the top to attach to house. This went off without a hitch so I got brave and kept going. Managed to get both posts lagged to house and set in concrete, they are level and square. Still had daylight so moved on to the 2×4 that attaches to house. Also successful in this, so I took back down, caulked the ends and prepped for paint. Ready to call it a day my wife informs me the one light has been on all day. Seems the sensor failed, dragged the ladder out and was able to replace sensor in 10 minutes. (I keep these in stock as I am always coming up with new places to put outside lights.)

That wrapped it up for the day. One for the books, all went well.

Having a cold one and maybe some supper.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

What some would just call a Dormer …..


----------



## GaryC

Thought I'd stop by and show you a baby bed I built about 15-16 years ago. Both of the boys that used it are pretty good size fellas now. Was an interesting build. Dont think I ever posted it.
Hope everyone is well
g


----------



## bandit571

Bowl of Chocolate Chip Mint Ice Cream…..alll mine…...


----------



## bandit571

Bed looks great, Gary!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a very neat bed Gary.


----------



## mojapitt

Good to see you Gary. Bed looks good sir.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never heard the term doghouse dormer. I would call it a gable dormer, as opposed to the shed dormers I have.


----------



## Festus56

Nice bed Gary! They are a fun and challenging build. Good job.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not blaming myself for eating ice cream tonight. I blame the people on day shift who left it for me.


----------



## Festus56

Don't worry about it Monte and have some pie too.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers, Happy Monday


----------



## Gene01

Didn't get a chance to deliver Don's message at Silver Dollar City. When the rest of the party saw the huge lines of people waiting to board the shuttles from the parking lots to the park entrance, they elected to pass. 
Instead, we went to old town Branson. Sure glad I wasn't driving. Phyl certainly got her fill of quilt shops and I got to visit a Peter Engler carving studio. A rare opportunity to see some masters at work and to see some gorgeous inlayed boxes among the carvings. Saw some fantastic small scale joinery and, some exceptionally beautiful use of spalted maple scraps as inlays. All in all, it was a great day, capped off with a stop at an ice cream shop for a home made cherry cobbler ala mode for lunch.


----------



## Handtooler

Gary, Super build. And, I'm quite sure they slept well. All cuddled up with a quilt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's the norm Gene, waiting for the shuttle. I wouldn't let that keep me from going to SDC if I wanted to go there. You can always pay to park and walk. What confuses me about the pay to park lot is that people would pay to park close and then still wait in line for the shuttle. So all they are getting for their money is a shorter shuttle ride.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Don t worry about it Monte and have some pie too.
> 
> - Festus56


Did somebody say pie???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gooseberry and coffee on the menu this morning…..


----------



## ssnvet

> What's a dog house former?
> - firefighterontheside


Dormers that look kind of like this…










:^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Makes perfect sense Matt. Just hadn't heard that before.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How does the dog git on the roof???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snoopy could do it.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here again. Maybe get to the upper 70's later.

Finally decided to finish my daughters birthday present. Only a month late but is fitting for this time of year. Turned out better than expected. A good party game for the holiday.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sorry to hear of your pooch dying Monte.

For me I would love to get a Collie to be with me and guard the chickens mostly for me tho.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mark

I really like them.


----------



## bandit571

Cardio Doctor visit this morning in Sidney, OH…then drive back here so they can do a blood test….new pills picked up, new schedule on the Warfarin pill…Been a HOT, busy morning. 
Coming back from the Sidney office..on a State road ( 55 mph speed limit) had an idiot fly up behind me…must have though he was on an Interstate…...wanted to do 75-80 and got mad because I wouldn't….nor pull over so he could go by….

Got a pack of screws…may try a bit of shop time…


----------



## rhybeka

trying do to math to figure out how many sheets of 1/2" ply I need to skin my walls so I can get it ordered and failing somewhat. I think my brain is just too somewhere else

@Arlin they're gorgeous! how much poly did you use so the bags will slide?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I can't believe ya called him Arlin…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' gittin' done today, I misplaced my gumption…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Nothin gittin done today, I misplaced my gumption…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sometimes, nothing is something. Depends on your viewpoint.


----------



## bandit571

Big bowl of Chocolate Chip Mint Ice Cream has been worked on….does that count?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Um, I can t believe ya called him Arlin…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Maybe she should ask Mark….I mean how would Arlin know?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I assembled two bookcase carcasses and drilled all the holes for adjustable shelves. Then I put together a cherry end grain cutting board for my mom. That's drying right now.


----------



## mudflap4869

Didn't do nuthin! So far. Too flippin hot.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm considering a nap but it's a bit late for one. got sidetracked looking at craigslist and found this https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/d/stanley-40-scrub-plane/6632268512.html


----------



## theoldfart

Beka, too expensive. I have a spare, just don't remember if it was a 40 or 40 1/2. PM me.


----------



## Festus56

> @Arlin they re gorgeous! how much poly did you use so the bags will slide?
> 
> - rhybeka





> Um, I can t believe ya called him Arlin…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Maybe she should ask Mark….I mean how would Arlin know?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


LOL!! I am not sure about Arlins but mine have 2 good coats of white gloss enamel on everything. The blue and red is rattelcan high gloss enamel. Then everything was 2 coated with clear high gloss enamel. Seems pretty slick to me but I have no bags to try them out.


----------



## mojapitt

Woke from sleep to strawberry vareniki. Life is good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Woke from sleep to strawberry vareniki. Life is good.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Country fried steak with a Cajun cornmeal season, gravy, baked tater, stewed tomatoes and okra, and don't forget the gooseberry pie… Mmmmmm doggie, now pass them biscuits…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You had me til you said okra. I'll take everything else.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think it was the okra that pushed me over the edge, now I'm nursing a full belly with a Gentleman Jack nightcap…..


----------



## Festus56

> I think it was the okra that pushed me over the edge, now I m nursing a full belly with a Gentleman Jack nightcap…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Should of had a real beer !!


----------



## mudflap4869

*STEWED OKRA!* = A big bowl of snot. PICKLED OKRA= not bad at all. I hated Grandmas soups, because she filled it full of that disgusting stuff. Breaded tomatoes were good though. She also made tomato gravy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> She also made tomato gravy.
> 
> - mudflap4869


There are 2 kinds of gravy, white gravy and red gravy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think it was the okra that pushed me over the edge, now I m nursing a full belly with a Gentleman Jack nightcap…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Should of had a real beer !!
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, I gotta drink that diet beer, I'm watchin' my figure…..


----------



## rhybeka

Whops! Sorry Mark! Was scrolling too fast again 


> Beka, too expensive. I have a spare, just don t remember if it was a 40 or 40 1/2. PM me.
> 
> - theoldfart


 No bigs  This guy posts occasionally - I was just quite surprised it would cost that much!! my tool buying is suspended unless its for the shop. I do need another lumber rack.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My sinuses are in kick @$$ mode, I'm drippin' more than a 1927 radiator…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, I'm sure I could come up with a #4…..


----------



## CFrye

Beka, you got me sidetracked to Craigslist.
This is listed as a 'Small old drill press'. 









I don't think so. Any ideas?


----------



## bandit571

All four frames are made..









Ganged up and ready for dovetail work…









One end is done, get the other tomorrow…








Had to keep resetting the fence….


----------



## bandit571

> Beka, you got me sidetracked to Craigslist.
> This is listed as a Small old drill press .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don t think so. Any ideas?
> 
> - CFrye


Arbor press?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Woke from sleep to strawberry vareniki. Life is good.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Excellent, good stuff!!


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy I'm good at helping to sidetrack folks!

My #3 that Bandit swapped me for is acting as my scrub right now. I really just need to figure out what I'm doing about my bench and holdfast situation. that's on the list after the shop gets done.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...


----------



## ssnvet

> You had me til you said okra. I'll take everything else.
> - firefighterontheside


You had me until I saw the "Lite" on the bottle… I'm no beer snob….but I do have some self respect :^p


----------



## rhybeka

need some opinions on these lights if you guys have a second https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MQMPS5X/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1HL2V6BJ5PJ50&psc=1

@Matt my SO drinks Lite and I can't stand it. I tease her about it every time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, it looks like a decent price for 10 - 4ft LED fixtures. My only concerns would be the 20cm jumpers that are required to hook them together, that's only 8 inches, I'd prefer spreading out my lights a bit more then that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, if I drink diet beer, that allows me an extra piece of pie after dinner…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Matt, if I drink diet beer, that allows me an extra piece of pie after dinner…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's the same reason I drink diet coke, extra pie


----------



## bandit571

Three blogs in one morning? About like that old US Army ad

"We do ( foul up) more things by 9 am, than most do in a day"

Will see what trouble I can get into, today…..Usually have that "extra" scoop of Ice Cream…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty hm - hadn't thought of that.

my ceiling is only ~192 sq feet. I'm not honestly sure how to figure out the throw of the light to figure out how many I should have. I would think 10 would be enough but yeah - the spacing would be too tight I think. they should probably be at least 2 ft apart, right? these would work I think - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073C6F828/ref=pd_luc_rh_sspa_dk_huc_pt_sub_2?psc=1

I'm hoping with the LED conversion a single bulb will be ok.


----------



## DanKrager

Beka, those lights (the first link) are really bright. With 10 of those fixtures in 200 sq ft there won't be a shadow in the place, but you won't need sunglasses. I suggest that you divide the ceiling into four strips the long way and hang a strip of lights at 1/4 and 3/4. This will take advantage of light bouncing off the walls and minimize shadows. I'd try their 50 cm spacing before going to a lot of trouble to change it. They are so simple to mount that moving them won't be an issue. Just $0.02 USD worth.

DanK


----------



## ssnvet

Beka…. I think $8.50 per bulb, with the daisy chain wire is a pretty darn cheep solution and 10 bulbs in your shed shop would light things up quite nicely. I salvaged a couple similar lights when we shut down our commercial milwork shop, but could only use two, as most of the connecting wires were missing and I only had one plug in wire. They give off quite a bit of light.


----------



## CFrye

> Beka, it looks like a decent price for 10 - 4ft LED fixtures. My only concerns would be the 20cm jumpers that are required to hook them together, that s only 8 inches, I d prefer spreading out my lights a bit more then that…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Looks like you can get longer connectors pretty reasonably…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only about 60° this morning and headed for the low 70's later. Did have a good t-storm come through last evening and give us a shower.

Beka at least you are doing it right going to be able to see in the shop. I hate dark shops with shadows.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well

Yesterdays surgery on my toe went well and have to soak it in Epson salts for a week. Now I will be able to stand for a while when it heals.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mark want to trade? it was 92 in my truck on the ride home. Came home at lunch to rid the fridge of our bbq leftovers from Sun.

Yay Arlin!!

Thanks all  Seems I'm at least on the right path. I have to get the order in soon since it also contains the fiber cement cutting blade.


----------



## Festus56

> @Mark want to trade? it was 92 in my truck on the ride home.
> - rhybeka


 No Thanks !! I am liking this weather as it will be hot enough here soon !!


----------



## ssnvet

Blistering hot here today…. mid 90s with high humidity.

Our two car garage machine shop was getting pretty close to uninhabitable, so we seized the initiative and pulled an old (and weak) window AC unit out of the attic and installed it. Much to our delight, it takes the edge off well enough and keeps the shop a "decent" work environment.

Half-hour count down to QT.

Fireworks in Portsmouth tonight and then we'll hit the ice-cream shop where my middle daughter works for a treat.


----------



## mudflap4869

101 at the present with 107 heat index. Expect to add another 3-4 degrees before evening. Humidity at 36% and feels like a sauna. 5 minutes outside and you are soggy. Farmers crops are doing great.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Temps around here is somewhere between OMG and WTF…..


----------



## UncleBuck

have a safe and happy fourth of july everyone stay cool if you can its hot here in iowa till thursday


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> need some opinions on these lights if you guys have a second https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MQMPS5X/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1HL2V6BJ5PJ50&psc=1
> 
> @Matt my SO drinks Lite and I can t stand it. I tease her about it every time.
> 
> - rhybeka


Something that will be helpful, (maybe). When you go to install your lights run outlets to where you want them. Have the outlets wired to your switch. This way if you want to change or add a light you merely unplug one light, not kill the power and work in the dark with a flashlight.

I recycled old florescent fixtures someone gave me (20) and converted them to the 110 volt drop in LED bulbs and eliminated the ballast. This is not difficult or hard work, only real big issue to to get the polarity correct or they do not work. Light Emitting DIODE - works one way. LOL

This probably is more time consuming for you, and of course extra work but for others maybe a solution?


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks WB! I'm still puzzling over outlet/switch location currently. I know I want the boxes to be just above 48" I hadn't thought about putting an outlet in the ceiling for the lights but that would be a good idea.

Trying to finish up my workday so I can go fry up some ground turkey the SO asked me to cook. something about taco salad for dinner.

Back to my exterior trim dilemma.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

When I did my addition all the outlets were placed at 40" from the floor. My maximum bench being set at 34" with a back that comes up 3 inches.n Went every other stud with an outlet for typical use, i.e. lights, small power tools. Then came back and wired in another set of outlets to a 25 amp breaker for heavier power tools. These are at set according to where I originally thought my lathe, bandsaw and miter saw would go. I used grey outlets and covers for them so I knew they were for heavy power tools.

Best advice I can offer, take your time. Enjoy the process of creating the space. Sure it may not be fine woodworking but you still have details to deal with, obstacles to overcome and such. But at the end of the day, it is your shop, and you did it!

BTW I cannot figure out sometimes if I enjoy just making things for the shop more, or making stuff for the house. This months project is outside, new back gate and cabinet to replace one that has issues with gate / shop door opening into one another. Been that way for 15 years. Time has come to get it right.

Off to paint my progress so far. Probably be a month before I am done… Or longer…

LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

My thought is that 10 of those lights may be overkill in that space. I have 8 similar tubes in my shop of 288 sq ft and other than a few shadow spots it's all I need. We started the process of changing out 62 8 foot tubes in the engine bay here. I bought 62 led tubes that are 43 Watts each. I think it's gonna be very bright out there, but that's good and it'll be less than half the Watts from before.


----------



## bandit571

Made a lot of sawdust….and a few pounds of shavings….film @ 2300….


----------



## mudflap4869

Only got to 104, now back down to 102. Might have to put a coat on to keep from freezing. Weather aint fit to go out in, so I will just read some more horse crap and gun smoke books. Them Sacketts and Talons sure are some tough dudes.


----------



## bandit571

What a pile of..









Other four dovetails are done…









Got two panels out of the clamps…









Got one flattened…









Feet profile done..









Used two "Vintage" B&D saws..









Green one for the curves…allmetal one did the straight cuts..









Used a "Speed Square" to mill a few sockets..








Got things set up for the next two sockets…..was getting a bit tired, decided to stop for today…
May have got a little bit done….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, and everyone else who fells trees, take a gander at this video

(Gonna be a Darwin Award winner in that video for sure…...!)

Be careful out there…!


----------



## diverlloyd

Lots of rain yesterday evening in a very short period of time. Lots of flash floods and looks about like a inch of water came through the shop not real happy about the water getting in. But no damage just some wet boxes so I may lose a couple hammer handles.


----------



## rhybeka

@WB thanks for the ideas! I keep thinking about shop set up and the only thing I know for concrete sure is that my table saw and outfeed will go in the middle, and my mitersaw will go on the 16ft wall. I also have to remember that for the time being, my DC will be in the shop until I can get the outside cabinet built for it. I know what you mean about that… I'm going to need to be building a ton of cabinets soon. half dreading it half excited about it. might try to see if I can rescue any from the REstore store.

@Bill I'd rather be too bright than too dark 

we've had thunder and lightening the past 30 minutes but not a drop of rain…think it might be finally ready to blow in. Watching the Woodwright shop - he's making a coffin. a bit odd.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean it's amazing that most of them have a wide open space and still manage to hit their sheds. The others with the hollow trees you never know what they will do. Cut one down for my mom and the tree was scared of me and the chainsaw. Didn't even cut a 1/2" of the trunk and if broke and fell over. It was about 4' dia and the spot I touch with the chainsaw was the only good part of wood and was holding up the whole thing. Pretty scary if you think about how many trees are standing like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I watched this video yesterday. I have to think that at least a few of those were on purpose….kill two birds with one stone, but clearly some of them were Darwin moments.


----------



## mojapitt

Day 7 of 8. Definitely ready for my days off.

Careful with fireworks everyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Something that will be helpful, (maybe). When you go to install your lights run outlets to where you want them. Have the outlets wired to your switch. This way if you want to change or add a light you merely unplug one light, not kill the power and work in the dark with a flashlight.
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's the way I have mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill, and everyone else who fells trees, take a gander at this video
> 
> (Gonna be a Darwin Award winner in that video for sure…...!)
> 
> Be careful out there…!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


My brother did one of those, I got there in time to help him cut the tree off the carport…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Day 7 of 8. Definitely ready for my days off.
> 
> Careful with fireworks everyone.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes, please do.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Day 7 of 8. Definitely ready for my days off.
> 
> Careful with fireworks everyone.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Yes, please do.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, good luck with that….!

Around here, it's like a warzone-some of the aerial fireworks just about blow the windows out of the house!


----------



## Festus56

That is a good one Dean !!



> Careful with fireworks everyone.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Like I have heard. Keep the fireworks away from children. Let the adults that have been drinking alchohol all day shoot them off !!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> @WB thanks for the ideas! I keep thinking about shop set up and the only thing I know for concrete sure is that my table saw and outfeed will go in the middle, and my mitersaw will go on the 16ft wall. I also have to remember that for the time being, my DC will be in the shop until I can get the outside cabinet built for it. I know what you mean about that… I m going to need to be building a ton of cabinets soon. half dreading it half excited about it. might try to see if I can rescue any from the REstore store.
> 
> - rhybeka


Yeah soon enough you will be posting something like this:


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone else not getting email alerts from here? Haven't gotten any in about a day.


----------



## mudflap4869

GOOD MORNING, AND A HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY TO ALL!


----------



## Doe

Happy 4th of July!

Candy, thanks for the delivery.

Winnie is doing fine. The damfool dog wants to go out in the sun and boil her brains in the 95-100 degree weather. The only way to get her in is to bribe her with slow running rodents and cookies, lots of cookies. Speaking of rodents, she caught her first rabbit last week - she can really put on speed when she needs it (in Canadian: she can really put on some wellie).

After seeing the grace of Border Collies, little Miss Thunder Paws is something completely different. You can always tell where she is when she's walking around the house - you can't mistake the thump thump of her big fat feet. If a Border Collie does something that they know they shouldn't, they tippy toe out of the room so you don't notice. Winnifer sounds like the cavalry is charging ("Woo hoo, I've got something really GOOD, I better run away").

She likes to sleep with her peeps, but she stands besides you then falls down on you; let's hope that you don't need to visit the bathroom - there's a lot of mass behind that fall.

This is herself sleeping on the floor-two legs in one direction, two in the other. It hurts just thinking about it.









This is the I'm hungry look (99.9% of the time)









This is the regal, pensive look


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Doe. That's a pretty puppy right there. Yes the border collies really can tiptoe.


----------



## rhybeka

same to you, Jim!

WB, I'm not quite there yet.  I've already got plans for a miter saw stand (https://www.iliketomakestuff.com/product/miter-saw-station-digital-plan/) and I've already started collecting matching storage containers for storage behind it like Bob does in his videos. I figured I could also build cabinets / rolling storage underneath.

alright, time to get rolling if we're going to get out of here any time soon!


----------



## rhybeka

Doe!! She's still so adorable!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy Independence Day to everyone. Treat the fireworks like the tablesaw and keep your fingers safe.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..


----------



## johnstoneb

Snow at Schweitzer Basin about 5500 ft. High of 66 in Coeur d Alene yesterday, might make 79 today. I go back to Boise Friday close to or above 100.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Mike is closer to the arch than I am.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I can see it if I stop on the 21 over pass and the visibility is good.

Been busy not doing anything productive around here. It's stupid hot. Ya'll still chatty. Glad to see that folks are still doin' well.

Happy 4th! Mind the sparky bits, they explode. Keep the fingers on the hands everyone!


----------



## Festus56

Happy Independence Day to All,

It is low 60's this morning and headed for upper 70's later. Maybe a small chance of a rain shower they say.

Nice pup there Doe. They are cool dogs.

Bruce that is like MT. Had snow in a couple places yesterday also.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Independence Day to all!

Here are a couple of photos of our guys in uniform flying for events around the area:

(F-15 Eagle, 142nd Fighter Interceptor Squadron, Oregon Air National Guard)


----------



## mojapitt

Made a few Palm Crosses to give away at the hospital.


----------



## Handtooler

Nicely crafted, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are great Monte. May have to copy that. Wonder where I can get some scraps of wood.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Wonder where I can get some scraps of wood.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Scraps, you ask?

Come on over anytime. Better bring a dump truck….....!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, great line, I will have to save it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Great looking Palm Crosses, Monte!

They've got me thinking what project I could make for patients at the Infusion Center, out of my scraps that Bill doesn't pick up. OHSU is a university hospital (and therefore, secular), so they would be something else.

Of course, (and this is the irritating part…...) I'd need to obtain permission to donate something like this to the patients.

Here's an example of how that's working (read, *not* working) on another project for the Infusion Center.

I am the Director of Orchestra Personnel for the Hillsboro Symphony Orchestra. I've been working since the first of June (June….....) to obtain permission for an ensemble to play for patients and nurses in the Infusion Center.

Here are the issues I've been dealing with:

The Infusion Center still does not have a permanent manager. They haven't had one since the previous manager through her arms up and quit on the spot about 6 months ago. They have a interim manager who drops in from time to time, to make sure the building isn't on fire. One of the nurses, (Trish, my best friend there) texted the manager for permission to proceed. Still have not received a reply….... To make matters worse, Trish is on vacation again (the nurses are always on vacation), which is delaying things.

The precedent has been set for ensembles to perform for the patients, as a choir comes in to perform every Christmas season, and a guitar player has performed several times. To my way of thinking, since the precedent has been set, approval for this sort of performance has been granted. So it should be just a formality to gain permission for one of HSO's ensembles to come perform.

The other issue, is that HSO is on summer break, and its ensembles are available until the orchestra reconvenes in September for rehearsals for the upcoming concert season. Meaning that we have July and August to accomplish this. Complicating matters, the ensembles performance schedules are filling up.

I won't just show up with a trio, which I'm tempted to do (I'm not *that* much of a maniac…....!), so I'll have to continue to wait on approval. Meanwhile time is ticking away….....

Tick. Tick. Tick.

I can't even imagine what kind of mayhem would be involved with presenting patients with gifts as a goodwill gesture…...


----------



## diverlloyd

2nd half of the barrel house collapsed.


----------



## bandit571

Worked in the shop until just a bit ago….Uncle Charles (Horse) is in da house….or rather, in the calves of my legs….

Both sides of the "Chester Drawers" are done…for now…..will wait until tomorrow to fit the webframes….

Sitting in front of the A/C unit…..thinking about a bowl of Chocolate Chip Mint ice cream….if I can get out of this chair and walk…..left thumb is sore, now…means I used that #78 plane, again..


----------



## mojapitt

> 2nd half of the barrel house collapsed.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Probably inevitable. Hope they saved some barrels.


----------



## mojapitt

NEW YORK-Joey "Jaws'' Chestnut extended his reign as champion eater at the Nathan's Famous International Hot Dog Eating Contest on Wednesday, downing a record 74 wieners and buns in 10 minutes to take home the coveted Mustard Belt for an 11th time.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte the picture I seen of it didn't look very good. That barrel house also stores brandy so I guess they will save what they can during clean up.


----------



## Mean_Dean

If you're gonna drive drunk, nothing like handing the arrest to the cops on a sliver platter…........


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Monte the picture I seen of it didn t look very good. That barrel house also stores brandy so I guess they will save what they can during clean up.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I wonder how much of that bourbon is going to go home with the cleanup crews….....


----------



## mojapitt

Well Bill, I just sold the sawmill and entire log collection.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whuttttttttttttttt? Build a new one later or buy WM?


----------



## bandit571

Sides are done..









Here is the reason my left thumb is sore…









Two rebates, with the #78 plane….May write up another blog tonight?

Have an electric grill/griddle ( yard sale..$2) so rather than attempt the outdoor grill, we had hamburgers and hot dogs on the electric one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit, your posts have inspired me today. Working on a frame I hand cut into the 2×4 frame an opening to receive 2×4's cross braces coming from the other direction. Then used a chisel to clean the joints up. Not perfect on 1st attempt but the other two are more than acceptable.

Will post pictures tomorrow. Paint was still wet so I didn't want to mess with it yet.

Yes I painted it. LOL. It matches the rest of the outside of the house.


----------



## Mean_Dean

On the search for new (for me) photos, as always, and came across this one:

(USS Chicago CA 29, after action at Savo Island, at Cockatoo Island Dockyard, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia, August 1942)










Amazing what a Long Lance torpedo can do to a 10,000 ton heavy cruiser…......


----------



## CFrye

> Doe!! She s still so adorable!!
> 
> - rhybeka


I will second that!



> Well Bill, I just sold the sawmill and entire log collection.
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> Whuttttttttttttttt? Build a new one later or buy WM?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Enquiring minds want to know!

Congrats on finding new photo, Dean. What part of the ship is pictured (a little more specific than the damaged part, please)?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy,

The section of Chicago that is pictured is her bow, which was struck by a IJN Long Lance torpedo, during the Battle of Savo Island , the worst blue-water defeat in USN history.

Here's another photo which will give you a better reference point for the damaged section:

(USS Chicago CA 29, Noumea, New Caledonia, 15 August 1942)










It's especially poignant to remember that on the anniversary of our free nation's birth, that freedom isn't free. The Battle of Savo Island was an especially costly one. Four heavy cruisers were lost:

USS Vincennes CA 44
USS Astoria CA 34
USS Quincy CA 39
HMAS Canberra D33

1077 United States and Australian Navy sailors were lost that night.

Reflecting on my dad's experiences during his time on Chicago and in the Navy makes me appreciate all that we have because of the sacrifices of my dad, and combat veterans like him. When I fly my flag on holidays like today, I take a moment to reflect on all that I have that was paid for so dearly by so many others.


----------



## mojapitt

At this point in time, I really don't have plans for another sawmill. I have no space for it, and little sawmills are a dime a dozen around here. However, I never say never. If we get the property we are looking at, then it's all possible.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome pictures Dean.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Dean. I see now.


> However, I never say never.
> - Monte Pittman


Good policy, Monte!


----------



## Doe

> They ve got me thinking what project I could make for patients at the Infusion Center, out of my scraps that Bill doesn t pick up. OHSU is a university hospital (and therefore, secular), so they would be something else.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


What about comfort birds? People like to pet animals. Here's a pattern.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool idea Doe


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the reminder Dean. The picture on the starboard side looks like the hull got wrinkled up like an aluminum can. It's amazing they were able to keep it afloat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> - Mean_Dean


That's Sheriff Brody's boat in the new Jaws movie…..


----------



## ssnvet

> NEW YORK-Joey "Jaws Chestnut extended his reign as champion eater at the Nathan s Famous International Hot Dog Eating Contest on Wednesday, downing a record 74 wieners and buns in 10 minutes to take home the coveted Mustard Belt for an 11th time.
> - Monte Pittman


We went to Coney Island last summer with my daughter (who will be going to school in NYC this fall) and yes… we had hot dogs at Nathans and saw the mural of the "great ones".


----------



## ssnvet

Hot and hazy day at beach yesterday…

Big ship passing by the old Life Saving Service station (predecessor to the Coast Guard), which is being restored into a museum. This is at the mouth of the Piscataqua river.









This is the Portsmouth Harbor Light (known as Whaleback Lighthouse), beyond which is the Atlantic.









Burnt hot dogs on the grill and managed to get tan without burning myself. Skipper joined the party and swam out to retrieve his float-rope toy about fifty times.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales this morning…"Hand Tools" could be a woodworker or a Mechanic…...Found a Disston No. 12…nib and all…handle was trashed…FUBAR comes to mind. Got a few larger C clamps….and a motor that MIGHT fit the bandsaw…in case I need it….Too damn hot outside, now….one sale is just a block away…too hot to walk even that far…


----------



## bandit571

Pictures?









Bundle of 3" and 4" c clamps…$2.50









Motor with wire wheels…..weighs as much as the bandsaw?

$3…...


----------



## mojapitt

Happiness, beginning of my 6 days off. Feel energized now.


----------



## diverlloyd

And it's hot.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is low 70's now but headed for upper 80's today. Then in the upper 90,s tomorrow and a bit cooler for Saturday. Guess summer is here now.

Hope all had a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## diverlloyd

98 heat index of 109. Tee shirt went from a couple ounces to a couple pounds. But my project looks good.


----------



## Gene01

Heading home to dry AZ tomorrow. In this area, the atmosphere is visible and wearable. Yesterday saw 95 with 96% humidity. By the time we get to the mesa, temps will be in the low 80s with 15% humidity.


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## Mean_Dean

Good one, Matt!

Here's another one:


----------



## UncleBuck

power company cut down 20 red cedar trees mostly dead to make room for new lines. farmer says i can have them but i went to look and there is a lot of rotten spots, so will have to buck them and see what i can salvage wanting the 20 inch and bigger ones. been to hot to be outside and they are in the ditch of a major highway. hope everyone had a great 4th. we have been getting lots of rain flooding everywhere.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Thanks for the reminder Dean. The picture on the starboard side looks like the hull got wrinkled up like an aluminum can. It's amazing they were able to keep it afloat.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Actually the ship continued to function and stayed in the fight. Chicago was well out of position after the Japanese ships swept by, and went hunting for others but found none.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> What about comfort birds? People like to pet animals. Here s a pattern.
> 
> - Doe


This is a great idea, Doe!

I'm not much of a carver (read, not at all…...!) but these don't look too difficult. I am seriously going to consider doing some of these from my scraps. But again, getting permission to distribute them probably will be difficult…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Awesome pictures Dean.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks, Monte.

It's been a long process of searching to find them all, so far. Every now and then, I come across one I haven't seen before, and am very happy to add it to my collection.


----------



## bandit571

Lost power to about a 1/4 of the town ( guess which section I'm in…) for almost an hour….

Of the three c clamps..the 3" made in china is missing it's pad, one of the 4" ones is also from China…the other 4"?
is a "Brink & Cotton" No. 144, Made in USA…..and is bent a bit. Will try to un-bend later.

Too bleeding 'ot out there. When the temps and the humidity are both the same number…


----------



## bandit571

That $3 motor?









May just fit the Texas Bandsaw….









Needs a different pulley flats instead of a keyway….1/2" shaft. 









I don't trust this cord….will get a new one….









Both ends have "oilers" for the bearings…..not sure IF they new an "oil change" or just a few drops of oil..









Looks like it will hang the correct way….hope it turns the right way….Just a $3 motor….got $2 off the price, even…


----------



## StumpyNubs

This guy didn't like the title of the free video he was watching… The video showed how to cut dovetails with a homemade jig and a trim router. He's ticked because I used a band for the easy part, the tails, without duly warning him in the title. I was tempted to point out that I also used a pencil and a chisel in the video, and neither of those made it into the title either. But I didn't want his head to explode.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Some people just want to do things the hard way.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Some people just want to do things the hard way.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No, some people just want to get a free education and then piss and moan to the folks who worked hard to provide it.

It doesn't bother me, I just think it's funny!


----------



## Festus56

Stumpy you should tell them oxygen is good for them and maybe they will protest and quit using it !!


----------



## mojapitt

Good thought Festus


----------



## bandit571

Is he any relation to Ted?


----------



## StumpyNubs

You're a very lucky man, Monte. By spending so much time working with Charles, you're essentially apprenticing with one of the best furniture makers around. A lot of folks would give their left walnut for that opportunity!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> A lot of folks would give their left walnut for that opportunity!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Me included.

Unfortunately, I live too far away to work with Charles and Monte. If I ever win the lottery, though, it's the first trip I'm making!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I am thrilled for the experience. However, don't know if Charles is. But he'll come around (I hope).


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit..









Fan is upstairs, helping cool the house back down….about all I could get done in the shop….dry fit only, no glue involved…yet. Have one week to get this thing done…..we'll see….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had to get the weekly yard work done.  That finished all I got done woodworking wise was a coat of paint on the other side of my fence panels. Then re-drew the design for the gate to include some metal balusters someone gave me.

LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I prefer to call those people crybaby suck a tits. You should make a video and send to him how to use a router to cut dovetails and use the tablesaw instead. Or rub the magic lamp and just have them appear.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Stumpy you can borrow my Crystal Ball if you want?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ tired of the heat already! Though the next few days I'll be holed up in a hotel learning line dances and practicing couples dances. We've had a good few days. got an awesome pair of shorts from Duluth Trading Co that will help when I'm building the shed


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> got an awesome pair of shorts from Duluth Trading Co that will help when I m building the shed
> 
> - rhybeka


Will you be working on the shed or in a lounge chair working on your tan?

ROFL


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been tempted to get something from Duluth Trading, but it's kind of expensive for pants that I ruin. I think there's a store in STL somewhere. May have to go try them on.

I'm irritated by people who put ads for logs on FB and then don't delete the ad when it's gone. Whether they were selling it or giving it away it wastes my time and effort.


----------



## Gene01

Cut off jeans don't cost much.


----------



## mojapitt

I refuse to wear shorts. Legs haven't been exposed to sunlight in about 40 years. Just a me thing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all!
I just wanted to inform everyone that the memorial plaque was delivered to Katie (Eddie Antley's daughter) this past Sunday. 
I apologize for the sideways pictures. All I have to get on the internet with these days is my phone and I have no idea how to fix that problem on here. Someone straighten them out for me please before someone gets a neck injury.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

Thank you William


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal William. I miss him.

I'm home after 3 days of work. Unfortunately I go back on Monday for another 3 days.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks great William. Thanks for making this happen.

And on that note…. it's that time of the week…


----------



## bandit571

Picture looks great!

Top of the Morning to ya….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Beautiful William, very impressive


----------



## DonBroussard

Very fine job on that scrolling, William. A fitting tribute to Eddie.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, William! Beautifully done.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks William !! Great Tribute!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 75° and 52% humidity here mid-morning and going to 100° without any chance of rain. A heat index of near 120° !! Going to be a hot one but should cool off a few tomorrow they say.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The other day a guy recommended I make a juice from the bottom of horsetails to calm my shaky hands. I told him I wasn't drinking any juice that came from a horses bottom, tail or no tail. Turns out, a "horsetail" is also a plant of some sort. Who knew…


----------



## ssnvet

I see Sir Stumps-A-Lot is brushing up on his herb-lore

:^p


----------



## Mean_Dean

Stumpy, an ounce-and-a-half of 1792 Full Proof will take care of those shaky hands…...!


----------



## rhybeka

> Will you be working on the shed or in a lounge chair working on your tan?
> 
> ROFL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


lol working on the shed! I still have to insulate the walls, put the plywood up, install the lights, install the siding and trim…



> I've been tempted to get something from Duluth Trading, but it's kind of expensive for pants that I ruin. I think there's a store in STL somewhere. May have to go try them on.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I can't say enough good things about their firehose pants and shorts. I know their stuff is expensive but I have found it worth it. I work hard in my clothes from them and they've worn well. Most of my stuff is several years old. It is cheaper to go to the store and buy than to have them ship it unless you can get free shipping. We just got a store built in Cbus but we just happened to be here and there was a store here and I needed another pair of the shorts I wear to death.


----------



## rhybeka

very nice job William.  Miss Eddie!

Wasn't feeling the best so I took the morning dance sessions off. We are trying to be strategic and not end up going home unable to walk. We've enjoyed our time so far, heat not included. Already found enough events happening to make a return trip in Nov/Dec.


----------



## rhybeka

dumb question. I'm trying to get the hardie trim ordered for my shed. I'm being told the closest I can get it in is 7/27. Dad is bringing the siding on 7/19 and hoping to install that day/weekend. I"m debating just buying PVC trim and using that since I can get it off the rack. Are there any major cons to mixing brands/materials like that?

I'm doing some more research about that. I've also looked at some local building supply companies but I'm striking out finding this stuff available soon locally. I may just tell dad we have to hold off.


----------



## bandit571

The bandsaw part from WBBN has arrived! THANK YOU! I now have a "new" motor, and now the new shaft….so, after I get healed up….I can rebuild the bandsaw!

May try to get the case glued up…..this weekend….rest of the work will have to wait until I am cleared to return to the shop…..PayDay is right before the two trips to OSU-Columbus….may need that for gas money and such.


----------



## DonBroussard

+1 on the Duluth Trading line. I bought a couple of pairs of cargo shorts and they are comfy, have plenty of storage and dry fast. I wear mine all the time, like Beka, and they are holding up well.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Mean_Dean

Grizzly got the munchies….......!


----------



## mojapitt

> Grizzly got the munchies….......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I hate it when someone tears the package open like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bears gotta eat too. Our area has been full of bear pictures lately. Only a matter of time before I have a bear in my chicken coop. We don't leave the little dog out without the bigger dog.

I got a little work done on bookcases today. Put backs on and made all the shelves. About time to paint, but I don't want to.


----------



## johnstoneb

Big dogs will move a bear off. Little dogs just irritate them and become a snack.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Big dogs will move a bear off. Little dogs just irritate them and become a snack.
> 
> - johnstoneb


A couple of things I learned, when I was out backpacking a lot:

A dog will bark at every other animal, but growl at a bear.

Tie a bell to your pack-the noise will alert the bear to your presence long before you see him, and he'll move off.


----------



## bandit571

There seems to be a party on the other corner of my city block….with a LOUD live band…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> There seems to be a party on the other corner of my city block….with a LOUD live band…
> 
> - bandit571


Take a bottle of bourbon and join them!


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Dean


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I am with Dean
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What are you doing in Oregon?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The bandsaw part from WBBN has arrived! THANK YOU! I now have a "new" motor, and now the new shaft….so, after I get healed up….I can rebuild the bandsaw!
> 
> May try to get the case glued up…..this weekend….rest of the work will have to wait until I am cleared to return to the shop…..PayDay is right before the two trips to OSU-Columbus….may need that for gas money and such.
> 
> - bandit571


Anytime. Take your time getting back into the shop. At least you have something to putter on when you do.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I refuse to wear shorts. Legs haven t been exposed to sunlight in about 40 years. Just a me thing.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


For you Monte:










ROFL


----------



## Mean_Dean

Good lord…........

Gonna have nightmares…......!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good lord…........
> 
> Gonna have nightmares…......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


ROFLMAO, my wife asks, "what are you doing?"


----------



## mojapitt

> Good lord…........
> 
> Gonna have nightmares…......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> ROFLMAO, my wife asks, "what are you doing?"
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Telling her that you are sending pictures of yourself to another guy probably wouldn't impress her.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Telling her that you are sending pictures of yourself to another guy probably wouldn t impress her.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She didn't even bat an eye. Having heard all the stories from Iraq and the Marine Corp very little surprises her anymore.

LOL


----------



## mojapitt

As most of you know, I like to sit and search furniture. I was impressed with this.


----------



## Mean_Dean

I see you've added to your "To Do" list!


----------



## bandit571

Biedermeier? Looks like some of their veneer-work….


----------



## mojapitt

Not so much for the dresser, but Queen Anne legs are high on the list.


----------



## Festus56

We been flashed !!


> Good lord…........
> 
> Gonna have nightmares…......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> ROFLMAO, my wife asks, "what are you doing?"
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Telling her that you are sending pictures of yourself to another guy probably wouldn t impress her.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of nightmare images…...

(Don't look, unless you plan on 10 years of therapy…....)

(You've been warned…...!)










(One of our fellow LJ's (no-not me…...!), Thefridge.)

Told you not to look…......!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

ROFLMAO


----------



## theoldfart

Yep, Fridge doin' the Bondo. Bench ain't legal without it!


----------



## mojapitt

I like these legs better


----------



## firefighterontheside

What I noticed is that he's wearing the same shoes I am right now.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Man I'm never gonna get to sleep tonight…........!


----------



## diverlloyd

William beautiful work.


----------



## rhybeka

I leave ya'll alone and the room goes to pot 

Morning All!


----------



## bandit571

Hey, at least I kept MY shoes on….

Top of the morning to ya…....about need a coat, for this 60 degree weather this morning….

OK, something to research for the tool gurus here..









Has no marking on it….about the size of a 1/4" ratchet..









Has two sizes of chuck keys….( ratchet is sitting on a normal sized plastic plate)









The larger one even fits the chuck on my H-F drill press. Not sure about the smaller one..









Handle has a hard rubber grip. Body is molded…plastic or resin? steel keeper plate is held with Phillips bolts. Feels like a fine tooth gear inside. No name, no model number anywhere on it.


----------



## 000

"Drill Master" ... universal ratcheting drill chuck


----------



## bandit571

Thank you! Harbor Freight wants $4.95 + tax…..mine was from a Yard Sale….maybe 25 cents….

Maybe after Lunch, today..I can find Mr. Gumption? Make a bit of sawdust? Spread some glue around?

We'll see…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

William

Fantastic job on the scroll work and for the pictures. Thank You!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 75° early and maybe up to 90° later. Plenty warm here for us at 45% RH.

Been working on a few little projects. Made a custom flashlight holster that was to be natural leather. Picked up some black color on my sponge when applying the clear finish. Had to remake another one yesterday so now have an extra. Anyone with a light that is 1" x 5 5/8 long that needs a black or dk. brown one it is ready to go. Sometimes custom things can get one in trouble.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I leave ya ll alone and the room goes to pot
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Yeah, you probably shouldn't leave us unsupervised for very long…....!


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale morning…..Boss wanted to go. Last sale we went to…they had four handsaws on the table,,,,one was $20??.....wasn't even the best one….the one I "picked" they wanted $10 for….got it for $5..









Disstonian Institute seems to say it is either a D-100 ( early model) from about 1914-1918 era..or..a Victory saw…









Readable etch…..has a VERY, VERY faint trace of a "V" etch, right in front of the handle…Trying to bring out what etch I can…









Handle feels like it was made just for my hand…..could not put it back down…..had to buy it….


----------



## diverlloyd

Polycrylic is very nice so far. Sprayed two coats and wipes on two coats. Dries very fast to the touch and has very little I will kill you slowly smell. Anyways shelf is done and ready to leave after the finish cures a bit longer. Played with my brad nailer on some scrap not real impressed by it. But it maybe the HF brads it would shoot one then not shoot the next and would have to reset it. Maybe the spring that pushes the brads to the front isn't strong enough.


----------



## Festus56

AJ try a little light oil or WD40 on the slide if you haven't tried that already. All my nail guns seem to like that and a drop of oil in the air line.


----------



## mojapitt

Almost ready for dying and finishing.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's your puzzle of the day, how did they do this?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Almost ready for dying and finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking Monte!!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## mojapitt

Probably the most horrible thing a person could ever be left with

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/07/07/adult-4-children-from-nj-killed-in-delaware-crash-minivan-pickup-truck.html


----------



## mojapitt

I have heard it was hot in St Louis


----------



## DanKrager

It's not real easy, Monte. I watched a video of a guy trying to weave them and he gave up and cut the cross members into 2 band widths and put more brads (by weight) than wood it looked like. But he could have finished the job with more patience and a bit of force to flex the strips. Have to start in one corner, lay down two at right angles to start weaving. Things get pretty stiff a few rows in, so this is where wax and patience pay off.

Nice piece of shop furniture, WBBN.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

> Here s your puzzle of the day, how did they do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Steam them until pliable…weave them up, veneer press them flat. Remove when cold..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, bent laminations? How did you create the legs on the two boxes, are they two pieces mitered together from the same molding or are they each one piece?


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, bent laminations? How did you create the legs on the two boxes, are they two pieces mitered together from the same molding or are they each one piece?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## mojapitt

The holes should have been drilled farther from the corner, but it was my first try. In theory I will do better next time.


----------



## diverlloyd

Festus I will give it a try.


----------



## ssnvet

Working with wood today…



















For 18 years I've burned 2 to 3 cords every winter and have sold around ten cords… all harvested off our property. This year, I've just got to much else going on and Mrs. Maniac convinced me to buy firewood for the first time in my life.

:^o


----------



## bandit571

Hauled a few things to the shop…did a little bit of wood working,,,then remembered I did NOT bring the fan back into the shop…..that cut the visit a bit short….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hauled a few things to the shop…did a little bit of wood working,,,then remembered I did NOT bring the fan back into the shop…..that cut the visit a bit short….
> 
> - bandit571


Oddly I have a pedestal fan in the attic.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Top has been cut to size, corners have been trimmed









Leftover was cut into strips…









Bandsaw being gently used, for now…Strips cut to length, and drilled/countered sunk…









Got a start on another part..









Was getting too hot down here….had to stop….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Monte and Bandit. Wish I was building things like that.
Today I decided to use sweetgum to work on Liam's room. I resawed some twisted 6/4 boards to make flat boards to cover the soffit around duct work. Liam wanted little shelves on the soffit. So, he has live edge sweetgum shelves. I really like the sweetgum. It cuts like butter, doesn't crack and looks pretty.


----------



## ssnvet

Very nice job.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks cool Bill


----------



## Festus56

Nice Bill. Should be a happy boy there.


----------



## mojapitt

Being able to resaw was nice. I could also cut my own veneer. That was handy.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder IF I can take a floor jack down to the shop….to help change that bandsaw motor out? Messed up on when Payday is…have that NEXT friday..might be a chance I can get things done?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. More sweetgum to put up today.
I had a minor tablesaw injury yesterday. I was ripping a piece of wood. There was a knot at the end of the board. When I reached the knot at the end of the cut, the knot flew out and hit me in the chest. That hurt. So my PSA is to be leery of knots at the back end of a cut.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## mojapitt

Color and conditioner added to the small chests.



















And a few more Crosses to give away.


----------



## bandit571

All that noise this afternoon…will be from doing the assembly on the case….mainly a lot of cussing…..

Too many clamps, not enough hands…..Might be able to make a Jarhead blush, today…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was 75° early and going to the upper 80's today. A chance of showers this evening. Will be the coolest day for a while they say. Hope my AC keeps working in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

well..wasn't quite as bad as I thought it was going to be…even have two pipe clamps left over..









Kickers were even installed….









They do not have t be exactly centered..just close will do…









Corner blocks installed….that way, I can attach the top…set the mess out of the way..









And yes…I had that fan running..









Need to clean off the bench….sometime..









Have to pick all the dried glue off my fingers….and have a "cold one"


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

made it back from AJ's neck of the woods - unfortunately without having enough time to meet AJ and the missus  
We will be returning near the end of the year though! there's a dinner theater production the SO wants to attend. And grudgingly admitted I do too.

Trying to get the to-do list squared away for the rest of the week. I have to nail down whether or not I'll be able to get trim before he delivers the siding. The shed company also did not call about install for this week so I will be tracking them down tomorrow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well

All of you have inspired me. I think tomorrow or Tuesday I will start a few vases to sell and take some before and after pics. Also I will put the wood on top of my work table and cabinet with QSRO. On the table I am going to put a grid work of T Track to hold for sanding and planning work. Hope to get all of this done in the next Month.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> All that noise this afternoon…will be from doing the assembly on the case….mainly a lot of cussing…..
> 
> Too many clamps, not enough hands…..Might be able to make a Jarhead blush, today…..
> 
> - bandit571


ROFLMAO


----------



## Festus56

> Well
> 
> All of you have inspired me. I think tomorrow or Tuesday I will start a few vases to sell and take some before and after pics. Also I will put the wood on top of my work table and cabinet with QSRO. On the table I am going to put a grid work of T Track to hold for sanding and planning work. Hope to get all of this done in the next Month.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


One of the best additions to my shop Arlin. You will like it!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Diner theater? Derby diner playhouse?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No WW today. Did finish work and painting in Liam's room. Getting close to done with that.


----------



## bandit571

Saw has been cleaned up,









And the yard has been mowed….I am done for the rest of the evening…


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I made it to the Donny and Marie concert last night in Shreveport. Concert was great, and we met Donny by accident after the show. Nannette momentarily forgot how to speak for a little while but recovered nicely. He autographed one of Nannette's albums for us and offered one of his staff to take a picture of the three of us. Nannette enjoyed being a sandwich between her two favorite Dons.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's awesome that you guys ran into Donny. I might have to listen to Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat now. I hope it made Nannette feel a little better.


----------



## mojapitt

It says a lot about him being that decent away from the camera.


----------



## bandit571

The Boss is rather put out, right now…saying something just ain't fair…..


----------



## DonBroussard

> That's awesome that you guys ran into Donny. I might have to listen to Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat now. I hope it made Nannette feel a little better.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill-She completely forgot that she had any injury or surgery at all! She's still on that natural high from almost 24 hours ago.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Well
> 
> All of you have inspired me. I think tomorrow or Tuesday I will start a few vases to sell and take some before and after pics. Also I will put the wood on top of my work table and cabinet with QSRO. On the table I am going to put a grid work of T Track to hold for sanding and planning work. Hope to get all of this done in the next Month.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman
> 
> One of the best additions to my shop Arlin. You will like it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


I like it a lot Mark Well done.


----------



## Festus56

That is way cool Don !! Nice when things turn out like that .


----------



## mudflap4869

Don, she is going to have a sore jaw from grinning so hard. I an glad she got to make it to the show, and meet him. Gotta buy her a bigger hat now.


----------



## rhybeka

@AJ yup! They are doing one of our favorites before Christmas - Holiday Inn 

Getting ready to head to the big box store to get insulation and more odds and ends for the shed.


----------



## Gene01

Great picture Don. Glad Nannette got some therapy. Sorry we couldn't connect in Branson. 
We finally got back to the mesa last night. Sleeping in our own bed was more than welcome. So is the cool DRY air.
The Shelix head and the corner dovetail spline jig were delivered while we were gone so, after a day of unpacking and R&R, I get to play. I'll get some pictures of both operations.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps… Monday is hear, but I'm still trying to figure out where the weekend went.

I was stacking more firewood and after the pile was ~5' tall I started filling my pallet bins. While clearing junk off the second bin I disrupted a hornets nest and they drilled me in the arm 4 times before I knew what was happening.

Ouch! been a while since I've had that happen.

Had visitors last night… my nephew, who is an MP in the army, is on leave with his new wife (just separated active duty and was also an MP)... They've been touring Mainiac land all week and we took them and their dogs to the beach… She's from north-west TN, but loves ME. He gets out in 11 months and his plan is to move home and pursue a job with the State Police.

I took two Benedril for my stings and promptly fell asleep and missed most of the visiting.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool 65° this morning. Open the doors on the shop for awhile so it can cool down a bit.

Welcome home Gene. Always fun to have new toys to play with.

Matt I hate hornets too !!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….wake me up when Tuesday gets here…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka that's a very nice and fun place.


----------



## bandit571

Came within 10' of T-boning a Knight Transport semi…..He barely stopped at the stop sign then just pulled right on across the highway….good thing I was at least turning that way, and had slowed to make the turn…..Rt235 crosses Rt47….Rt235 has the right of way. Rt 47 has stop signs, 235 does NOT.

Yep, got to be a Monday…...


----------



## mudflap4869

We put Brian on a plane for Ontario California yesterday. He called and said that he made it there in good shape. It is going to be different with the humidity and temp changes. 114 out there a couple days ago. I'll keep our 101 but could use some dryer air. 
Candy put her mothers house on the market this morning. Hopefully it will be a quick sell, and she can get another stress off her back. She is trying to find a permanent full time care home for her mom. (another big stress) I am just trying to keep from pushing her buttons ( mighty close to the skin right now) and not suffer her wrath. She can truly be a…., well let's just say that I am aware of her attitude. 
Dang near nap time, so I am outa here.


----------



## CFrye

One sad Momma here, didn't get a goodbye hug :-( Brian had to go unlock his duffle bag with his computer in it and he had to go through all the security checks just to get to the duffle. We didn't find out why they paged him until talking to him after his safe arrival in California. 
Never had a Monday as bad as this one is turning out: spilled hot water (for my hot tea)on my leg at breakfast. Just got nailed by an angry red wasp (once on each wrist). Baking soda paste has been applied. Can't do the Benedryl and still go to work in an hour. Matt, the baking soda works really well for localized reactions (pain, redness, swelling at the sting site). It still hurts, just not as badly. 4 hornets. Yikes! Hope you're feeling better.
Don, Thanks for sharing the picture and Nanette's story. What surgery did they have to do?
Gene and Phyl, Welcome home!
Gotta get ready for work…later gators!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did Brian move to California?


----------



## CFrye

Yes, he did, Bill. The long term plan is to move back here in a few years. We'll see. 
How's the chest feel?


----------



## Mean_Dean

It's a dog-eat-dog world, and I'm wearing Milkbone underwear. ~ Norm Peterson


----------



## bandit571

Chocolate Chip Mint Klondike bar…..because I can.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Nannette had pins, plates and screws installed, so now she's bionic. I fully expect her tennis serve to be around 150mph once she recovers. The sad thing is that she thinks so too.


----------



## mudflap4869

Me and my big mouth. 102 and 50% wet. Index of 109. Kinda like saying "quiet" in the ER. Use that word and all hell breaks out and "goomer's" ( GET OUT OF MY EMERGENCY ROOM!) and "train wrecks" will flood the place.


----------



## bandit571

Need to find something to spray along the fence on the edges of this property…that will kill everything down to bare dirt….Weedeaters can't get close enough to do the job…..need the stuff they spray under guardrails along the highway….

Name? Source?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Yes, he did, Bill. The long term plan is to move back here in a few years. We'll see.
> How's the chest feel?
> 
> - CFrye


Wow, hope he likes it. 
I had a small cut. Scared me more than it hurt me.


----------



## ssnvet

Candy…. yup, Baking Soda paste is the key. All swelling was gone this a.m. And the stings only hurt if I poked the center fot


----------



## bandit571

Something for DonB..









Millers Falls ACME Langdon No.75, type 2-1/2









This is still in the shop, and in use…..IF I run the 5×28 saw in it, it becomes the same as a Langdon 74….If. like right now…I run the 5×30" saw in it, it goes back to being a #75….


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Bandit. I am in the very early stages of learning about the Millers Falls miter boxes and saws. I think I have a saw that will be proper for this box. I need to get that rear post brazed before I get too far. If the brazing doesn't work, then my MF74 will become a donor box. No sense in cleaning and restoring a miter box with only one saw support.


----------



## Gene01

> Need to find something to spray along the fence on the edges of this property…that will kill everything down to bare dirt….Weedeaters can t get close enough to do the job…..need the stuff they spray under guardrails along the highway….
> 
> Name? Source?
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, here's a bunch.
https://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/lawn-and-garden-products/herbicides-weed-killers/bare-ground-herbicides


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Candy-Nannette had pins, plates and screws installed, so now she s bionic. I fully expect her tennis serve to be around 150mph once she recovers. The sad thing is that she thinks so too.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Yeah I have the same plus in my arm. Strong as an ox. But the rest of the arm does not appreciate trying out the Bionic parts.

LOL


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Need to find something to spray along the fence on the edges of this property…that will kill everything down to bare dirt….Weedeaters can t get close enough to do the job…..need the stuff they spray under guardrails along the highway….
> 
> Name? Source?
> 
> - bandit571


Used Diesel motor oil, with some diesel fuel added, say 25% Spray with pump sprayer, give it a week, hit it again, another week repeat one last time. Lasts about 3 years before new application, one time only. 1 gallon does my entire yard. Can be had at any semi truck stop. I get mine at work, we have a regular customer that has a diesel pick-up.


----------



## ksSlim

At Bandit, one gal. cider vinegar+ 1 cup salt + 1 cup Dawn dish soap.
Mix, leave off the sprayer pressure lid while mixing. Tends to build pressure while mixing
I use this mix for under fences and to eliminates need to use string trimmer around the driveways and walks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Monte Pittman


ROFLMAO good one Monte!!


----------



## DanKrager

And I have found KsSlim recommended mixture to be very effective. I also found a very inexpensive glyphosate concentrate (not overpriced RoundUp) at our farm store and mixed up a batch and put a cup of rock salt into the 2 gal sprayer. Within the hour, the weeds were bent over and starting to turn brown. The sodium chloride prevents stuff from growing back rapidly and seems to accelerate a quick kill. Two or three yearly applications have rendered the experimental sections of my gravel road sterile and free of unwanted greens without further treatment.

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit you are looking for a nonselective herbicide. 2-4-D would work if there is no regular grass since it's a selective herbicide. Non selective will kill everything. Also I buy mine from tractor supply back in the fun farm chemical section. They run $50 a gallon but the stuff I have is mixed at 2 tablespoons per acre. Don't go over the suggested mix it will be a waste, it's already calculated at max absorbtion. Also spray at dusk or dawn so it doesn't dry out to fast. I have some 2-4-D mixed up and it killed off some old growth winter creeper. The "vine" was 4" thick and the stuff is the bane of my existence in the yard. Love the farm chemical section.

Don on her first swing ask her to do it slow and then you can make the bionic woman sound.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The lady I'm making bookcases for is going to be on CNN tomorrow morning. She used to work for Judge Kavanaugh, the SCOTUS nominee.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> I've been tempted to get something from Duluth Trading, but it's kind of expensive for pants that I ruin. I think there's a store in STL somewhere. May have to go try them on.
> 
> I'm irritated by people who put ads for logs on FB and then don't delete the ad when it's gone. Whether they were selling it or giving it away it wastes my time and effort.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, it's up by the Bass Pro in St. Charles. I want to take a look in there too.

Been busy still here at the house, but not really the productive kind. Mom's still in the hospital, so my sawdust making time is short. Couple that with the ungodly high temps we've had and the ridiculous humidity and I just don't want to be in the shop.

Either way I have been working on a few things. Started a light fixture for a friend's mother in law. It going to be a multi pendant ceiling mounted setup with mason jars as the globes. I'm building the fixture part from a design my wife has come up with. I'll try to get some pictures up when I get the time to think.

My boy is playing baseball and I'm kind of a coach by default so even though that eats into the shop time. Really don't mind that though. It's enjoyable to share the love of baseball with him and it's quality time.

Glad to see the gang is still here. Bill watch out for those loose bits, they get launched. Glad to hear you're ok.

Take care everybody. Stay cool.

Mike


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbahs,

First game of the summer hockey season was last night and my purple peeps came from behind to beat the black team 4-2. We were all moving a little slow by the third period, but managed to pull off the win. I've had a major knot in my shoulder for a week, but it loosened up last night. It was so stinkin warm in the arena, I was sweating like a pig.

We are frequently requested to provide flop house privileges to my wife's sister's clan so they can road trip to Bean Town without springing for a hotel… last night we had 6 guests with two boxer puppies….. who peed on the living room carpet multiple times….. NOT GROOVY!


----------



## rhybeka

Hi/Bye!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

Will try the Vinegar stuff first…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The lady I'm making bookcases for is going to be on CNN tomorrow morning. She used to work for Judge Kavanaugh, the SCOTUS nominee.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Never mind. CNN cancelled.


----------



## mojapitt

Why cancel? Walter Cronkite was openly Liberal, but always was open to providing both sides. ALL news media is guilty of bias reporting. It's truly unfair to ALL of the people.


----------



## ssnvet

> Why cancel? Walter Cronkite was openly Liberal, but always was open to providing both sides.
> - Monte Pittman


These aint the tolerant open minded liberals of Sir Walter's day.


----------



## DanKrager

I learned a tough lesson about 2-4-D. It's a great product, don't get me wrong, and I stock it for use here. I've become even more selective about when and where to use it than I was. As my farmer friend says about it "It walks". In other words, as 2-4-D evaporates, and even after it dries, strong elements of its formula are carried into the air and move downwind where plants not in the coverage area absorb them and are stunted or killed. I sprayed an open area on my property when I thought the air was dead still using a coarse spray. Two days later I noticed that some plants in my garden about 300 ft away were curled up and threatening to die, grapevines being hit the hardest. The vines did survive, but it was touch and go. If your neighbors are down wind….

DanK


----------



## Gene01

> The lady I'm making bookcases for is going to be on CNN tomorrow morning. She used to work for Judge Kavanaugh, the SCOTUS nominee.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Never mind. CNN cancelled.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


CNN probably found out that she had nothing bad to say about the judge.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Back to the shop as long as the AC is working. Keeps it down under 80° with a fan running. Warm but tolerable.

Still warm here. Low 70's overnight and up to the upper 90's today. Have a chance of t-storms later.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, good luck. Hope that AC keeps working. Low 70s overnight here. Left the shop open and the big fan running to suck up some of that coolness. A well insulated shop stores the cool pretty good. Oughta last till I need to head into town at 13:00. I usually find that all the coolness has been used up around 15:00, anyway.


----------



## Festus56

We have 75% humidity today. Plenty high for here.


----------



## Gene01

I feel for ya. We just left Southern MO and it's humidity. High humidity really saps my strength. For this old desert rat, wearable atmosphere is an abomination.


----------



## diverlloyd

That's interesting I've never had issues with 2-4-D moving around like that.


----------



## bandit571

Will go with the Vinegar solution….easier on the wallet.

Made a call to that truck driver's home office, and reported the near miss…and that he had also run the stop sign.

Not doing a whole lot today…too bleeding hot.


----------



## ssnvet

today's fun activities at work….

1.) The supply breaker to our 300 HP Roto-Chopper pallet grinder caught fire and fried a good deal of the related cable and switch gear. The setup resides in it's own shed and supplies 600 amp 480 3 phase to the grinder. Fortunately, the breaker popped open and de-energized things and our guys were able to put it out with a single CO2 bottle. Company policy is to call the FD any time an extinguisher is discharged, but the fire was already out when they got here. This switch gear cost $50K to install and our preliminary estimate is ~$20K in damage. Fortunately the really expensive cabinet with the motor soft start and electronics was protected, as was the transformer pod and utility service to the shed.. Insurance deductible is $25K, so profits will take a hit this month.

2.) We had a driver delivering an open top load of chips up to a biomass plant in northern Maine and he called at lunch to let us know he backed over a Subaro in their lot while getting turned around.

The production manager is hiding under his desk right now, as history has proven that these type of calamities seem to always come in threes.


----------



## Gene01

Ooh, Matt. Not a good Tuesday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yikes Matt. Subarus are tough, but not,that tough.


----------



## ArlinEastman

The way I feel about *CNN* is this

They used to be good when Ted Turner had it and after they fired him they became a visible likeness of the National Enquirer. Nothing but trash and falseness


----------



## ssnvet

Murphy is having his way with us today…. an ambulance just came on site and loaded up a guy from our crate shop. Apparently he had an "episode" ... which I'm interpreting as a epileptic type thing.

Looks like the production manager was right about "they always come in threes".

70 minutes to the finish line (for me at least)... hopefully second shift will fare better than first.

*UPDATE* it was heat stress !! :^(


----------



## bandit571

Top on the dresser has been installed..









All the pipe clamps have been stashed out of the way…









Not quite as many as Sir Charles Neil has….but this is a little smaller shop….got the c clamps stashed, as well..








Most of them, anyway. Used a Vintage drill, again..









Sold as a PowrKraft by Montgomery Wards….might be as old as I am…drilled slotted holes, to attach the top…









Found out that 2" screws were too long…..grinder to shorten, and add a new point..









At least the point won't be coming through the top…hate when that happens.

Family Photo of the recent saws rehabs..









Front to rear: D-8 Panel saw, D-8 Crosscut 8ppi, D-112 crosscut, 10ppi, and the newest..D-100, 10ppi crosscut.

All are sharp, and cut fast. Panel saw has 10 ppi. I do have a 10 ppi D-8, back in the til….

Had to stash these back in the til…needed the space on the bench..


----------



## firefighterontheside

While I was off there was a vehicle accident with a person trapped. Extrication was lengthy with full gear in 95° heat and high humidity. One firefighter had to,go to the hospital and another had to go to sit in the ambulance. It hits hard.


----------



## diverlloyd

Only news worth watching is PBS world news.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't disagree AJ.


----------



## Gene01

We don't watch any news shows. If it doesn't make the hourly 3 minute news on the radio, we don't know about it. Ignorance is bliss and we're pretty happy.


----------



## bandit571

Vinegar/salt/Dawn has been sprayed along the fence rows…and a couple weedy spots…will see how it does…still have half a sprayer's worth. Keep trying to send all these Thunderstorms..elsewhere….always seems the Logan County Fair attracts them.

Long long before that stuff works…..


----------



## mojapitt

A honey-do item


----------



## firefighterontheside

May have to try the concoction on honeysuckle…...it's everywhere and I don't want to spray roundup everywhere.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Had my once-every-2-months appointment with the doctor today.

My hematocrit is now 42.1K-which means it's now in the normal range!

And as my other counts have been in the normal range for awhile now, I'm a normally functioning human being!

How about that-me normal!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, the honey-do coat rack looks great!

(Now, about that Morris chair…....!)


----------



## bandit571

How bored am I? When I sit and watch a couple New Yankee Workshop videos from Norm's second season….and see a version of the Dresser I am building right now…..Then watched a Chest on Chest build…..something I hadn't done in decades…trying to imagine how much a solid Cherry version would cost now….


----------



## bandit571

^Normal? Why would anyone want to be "Normal"....too boring….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> May have to try the concoction on honeysuckle…...it's everywhere and I don't want to spray roundup everywhere.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, you're doing this the hard way…...

Just hire a couple of goats, and let them have at it.

It's a win-win. You get rid of the honeysuckle, and they get a free lunch.


----------



## rhybeka

I need to get out to the yard with something in a bottle to kill weeds.. they are overtaking a lot. Lots of thistle to take care of amongst other things.

Debating what to do about shed companies. the one I had set up with was supposed to call last week to schedule me for install this week. Never called. I tried calling twice yesterday, no answer after 10 rings, no voicemail. I'll try again tomorrow but they are only open until 5pm. we happened to be in the neighborhood of another shed builder yesterday so I stopped in there. I talked with a nice guy and he emailed me quotes for two similar sheds - a cape cod, and a cottage. One is $6300, but includes three windows a 4×12' loft, and and a dormer. The other has no dormer, still three windows, and 4×12 loft, $5100. The original company was going to charge me $4600 for two windows and an 8×12 loft…. but the communication has not been great at all.


----------



## mojapitt

I give myself a "B" at best on this one


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, if the communication hasn't been good before the sale, it'll probably be worse if there are any problems after the sale….....


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I give myself a "B" at best on this one
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Give me a break-that's an amazing chest! An "A" for sure!

You are definitely flourishing under Charles' tutelage-I am very impressed with the new Monte!


----------



## Gene01

> I give myself a "B" at best on this one
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Give me a break-that s an amazing chest! An "A" for sure!
> 
> You are definitely flourishing under Charles tutelage-I am very impressed with the new Monte!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


 A BIG DITTO Beautiful little chest.


----------



## mojapitt

As with all pictures, they don't show the up close flaws. Lots of details need improvement. But improvements WILL BE made in the future.

Dean, I have another one of these chests to finish then my thoughts will go to the Morris Chair. But Neil's shop is pretty swamped right now and that's the priority.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, I have two goats but they don't just eat what I want them to eat. They really like to eat flowers, plastic bags, toys, pants, tree bark. They only find honeysuckle so-so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, it's gotta be at least a B+


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Monte, I am thinking you are correct. It is a B. As in Beautiful. Remember we are our own worst critics.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I have two goats but they don't just eat what I want them to eat. They really like to eat flowers, plastic bags, toys, pants, tree bark. They only find honeysuckle so-so.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Gotta love a goat with a discriminating palette…..........!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> They only find honeysuckle so-so.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Do like Mother did with broccoli. You eat it, or nothing at all…........

LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

> They only find honeysuckle so-so.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Do like Mother did with broccoli. You eat it, or nothing at all…........
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Or just put some plastic bags in the middle of the bush-like eating their vegetables before dessert!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like you guys need to come over and train my goats.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Sounds like you guys need to come over and train my goats.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I wonder if that'd be tax deductible?


----------



## Festus56

Wow, stay busy in the shop all day and you folks were busy chatting. News. dresser, saws. chests, goats and something normal.

My day sometimes went like Matt's did. Had several go back and fix a screw-up moments. Trying to get several projects done in case I get called to a wildfire and forget some normal steps in the process.

That looks good Monte. From the pictures it is an "A" for sure.


----------



## Bonka

What are the dimensions Monte?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sounds like you guys need to come over and train my goats.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


*Dean and Butcher Goat Academy*

Now accepting new recruits


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Sounds like you guys need to come over and train my goats.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> *Dean and Butcher Goat Academy*
> 
> Now accepting new recruits
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Well of course, they'd have to go through Selection.

Then of course, 13 weeks of Boot-I hear Paris Island's available.

They'd have to master passing muster, barracks inspection, marching in formation, eating on command, eating only what's stipulated by CO's standing orders, droppings patrol, Hell Week, and maintaining discipline while under fire.

They'd attend Awards Ceremonies for their fellow goats-The Distinguished Eating Cross comes to mind. Purple Gums Award for injuries sustained by chewing.

They'd have to adhere to a strict Command Structure:

A human CO

A grizzled old Billy Goat as Senior NCO

The rest of the platoon as enlisted.

Uniform Code of Goat Academy Justice will be strictly enforced. Any infractions thereof will be punishable by a day's time in the Brig, on bread and water.

Combat pay will be issued while operating in a hostile environment. Kevlar helmets are optional equipment.

Upon retirement, of 20 years service, goats will be eligible for Retirement Benefits, including all the plastic bags they can eat, and Veteran Goat Academy (VGA) medical benefits.

Upon death, goats will be buried, with honors, along with his/her mate, at a National Cemetery.


----------



## Festus56

Kinda like the Goat Eating Forces Constitution and Bylaws there Dean!!


----------



## mojapitt

Gerald, it's 21-1/2 wide, 12 deep and 15 tall. Bigger ones in the future.


----------



## mojapitt

WBBN, I don't think any goat wants to go to a "Butcher" academy.


----------



## rhybeka

/smh/ morning all. coffee pot and I are going to be good friends this week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, I'll talk to phineas and ferb(my goats) and see if they're interested, but as Monte said, butcher academy doesn't sound very appealing for a goat.


----------



## Gene01

There's lots to like about goats. Goat cheese is great and, goat meat is delicious.


----------



## ssnvet

> I give myself a "B" at best on this one
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Give me a break-that s an amazing chest! An "A" for sure!
> You are definitely flourishing under Charles tutelage-I am very impressed with the new Monte!
> - Mean_Dean


I agree 100%. That chest looks great. The fact that your eye is so discriminating belies the rapid bump in your personal standard under Sir Charles's shepherding. Hard to judge finish by photos, but I'll be you'll learn a lot more in the year to come on that front.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….leave it at that….


----------



## Handtooler

Gene, I totally agree, don't get much in US, but while I spent a year in Greece I enjoyed lots of goat meat, feta cheese, milk and cruds that weren't considered cheese. They even put milk and curds on fruit at breakfast. Real interesting year for this Airman.


----------



## Gene01

There are a couple goat farmers near me that sell milk and their own cheeses. However, they flavor theirs for the gourmet and health food market. We like the drier goat's milk basket cheese from our local carniceria. We use it in nearly every way you describe plus, just on crackers with wine.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill they will go if the teachers name is Perry and a platypus. You should leave the honey suckle for the local honey bees.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, I don t think any goat wants to go to a "Butcher" academy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ROFLMAO


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Dean, I'll talk to phineas and ferb(my goats) and see if they're interested, but as Monte said, butcher academy doesn't sound very appealing for a goat.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Inform them they have been Drafted!!!

LOL


----------



## DanKrager

It may be an acquired taste, but I have grown to LOVE gjetost, a Norwegian version of goat cheese.

Monte, that chest would make a very respected and honorable place for the remains of a loved one. Please don't misunderstand…I intend that to be an ultimate compliment. I've thought about something like that for our remains when then time comes, but we plan to have our remains buried in a family plot. Gotta think about those things some time, sooner if not later. Nobody gets out of here alive. (My hump days are inverted….)

DanK


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I'll talk to phineas and ferb(my goats) and see if they're interested, but as Monte said, butcher academy doesn't sound very appealing for a goat.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Inform them they have been Drafted!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Damn straight, WB!

Hey, I had to register with the Selective Service when I turned 18-why not goats?!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill they will go if the teachers name is Perry and a platypus. You should leave the honey suckle for the local honey bees.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I love the smell from the flowers and I love honey, but around here the honeysuckle is becoming a problem like Kudzu.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I registered when I was 18 and still carry my card. I think I'm too old now though. My goats are only 4 years old.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I registered when I was 18 and still carry my card. I think I'm too old now though. My goats are only 4 years old.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


LOL. I joined the USMC when I was 17.


----------



## mudflap4869

I registered in 1966, and carried the card for several years. But after 23 years in the ARMY, I don't think I need it any longer. The last time I heard of a 70 year old man being drafted was in Germany in 1845. We might soon get to that point at the rate our leader is going, but I will have a Sighkeyatrik deferment. Being married so long proves that I am nuttier than a squirrels nest.


----------



## Gene01

> I registered when I was 18 and still carry my card. I think I'm too old now though. My goats are only 4 years old.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


They're old enough….in goat years.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I registered in 1975. Also did 21 years. I had a job that wanted a copy of my draft card, I said I have no idea where it is but I'm retired from the military. They still wanted a copy, state job, I finally convinced them they didn't need it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I registered in 1975. Also did 21 years. I had a job that wanted a copy of my draft card, I said I have no idea where it is but I m retired from the military. They still wanted a copy, state job, I finally convinced them they didn t need it.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Your DD-214 should have taken care of that.


----------



## Handtooler

Dean, Right you are! I used mine twice after retiring, for second and third DOD contractor jobs.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I registered in 1975. Also did 21 years. I had a job that wanted a copy of my draft card, I said I have no idea where it is but I m retired from the military. They still wanted a copy, state job, I finally convinced them they didn t need it.
> 
> - jeffswildwood
> 
> Your DD-214 should have taken care of that.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


It did, but I had to convince them. They said all had to be registered for the draft to work there. I had already worked there 15 years when they brought it up.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of DD-214's, after Dad died, I had to go through his things, and found a small, wallet-sized copy of his DD-214. Willamette National Cemetery required one-and I was very surprised that they accepted this thing, even though it looked like it could have been a forgery.

After the funeral, I found Dad's actual, full-sized, official DD-214…......


----------



## Mean_Dean

This guy wasn't drinking and driving:

Instead, Earle Stevens Jr., 66, of Vero Beach was downing bourbon *only while stopped at traffic signals and stop signs*, he told investigators June 27.

At least he was drinking bourbon…...!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I can't imagine that argument carrying him very far.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I can t imagine that argument carrying him very far.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It might in Bourbon County, Kentucky (a real county, by the way.)

The drinking of the bourbon, I mean!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ evening all. working a bit. Shed install has been scheduled for…Friday the 13th!! wondering if I should be worried.


----------



## mudflap4869

California temps here today, 106 on my back porch at 5:30 PM. With the humidity the heat index was well over 110. Nome, Alaska sounds like a good place to spend the next month or two.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This guy wasn t drinking and driving:
> 
> Instead, Earle Stevens Jr., 66, of Vero Beach was downing bourbon *only while stopped at traffic signals and stop signs*, he told investigators June 27.
> 
> At least he was drinking bourbon…...!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


WOW was he trashed!!! And that excuse is priceless.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> /flop/ evening all. working a bit. Shed install has been scheduled for…Friday the 13th!! wondering if I should be worried.
> 
> - rhybeka


Nah, all will be good. Think positive.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> California temps here today, 106 on my back porch at 5:30 PM. With the humidity the heat index was well over 110. Nome, Alaska sounds like a good place to spend the next month or two.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Have no idea what the temps were today. Worked outside on fence and gate project from noon till 2100. Went through 5 shirts, completely soaked.

LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

> /flop/ evening all. working a bit. Shed install has been scheduled for…Friday the 13th!! wondering if I should be worried.
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Nah, all will be good. Think positive.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Besides, if anything does go wrong, bring in some goats-they'll eat any screw-ups!


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, how the h*ll did we get on this goat thing?!

Must have been Bill….....!


----------



## Festus56

Dean as I recall Bandit was trying to gat rid of some weeds and it kind of went south from there.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> By the way, how the h*ll did we get on this goat thing?!
> 
> Must have been Bill….....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I don't know but I might want to borrow a few if my neighbor continues to not cut his grass. (a renter) When it gets 18 inches tall and the county writes you up, it is too tall. Never mind the landlord had to have a crew come in and cut it to avoid the fine. Took them all day to cut. They started with weed eaters till noon. Then cleaned that mess up to hit it again with lawnmower, bagging it all up. That was 3 weeks ago, needs cutting again.

LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

Forget the goats-Napalm will take care of it fairly efficiently.

And hey, if it gets out of control, Bill can bring his fire truck instead of the goats!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Forget the goats-Napalm will take care of it fairly efficiently.
> 
> And hey, if it gets out of control, Bill can bring his fire truck instead of the goats!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


LOL


----------



## rhybeka

I could use some weed eating goats as well. I'll have to get out to my driveway tonight and set some on fire if all else fails and re-caulk my joints to keep them from coming up. going to get back into the 90's this weekend so now is the best time to be doing it.


----------



## Gene01

Finally got some rain yesterday. A little over an inch. It was preceded by some very close lighting strikes and accompanying thunder. Quite a show. Dog cowered under the bed for an hour or so. The rain lasted most of the day. Predictions are for more for the next several days. The storms come up from the gulf. Tucson got so much that a section of RR track flooded and caused a 20 car derailment. It was right along Rt.10 and closed it for a few hours. I'll bet that was a real mess. 
So, by next week, assuming the rain has stopped, we'll be ankle deep + in range grass. Time to get the brush hog ready.


----------



## ssnvet

Mornin' Nubbahs,

Tuscin Chicken (thin sliced breasts with seasoning cooked on the grill) and mashed taters last night. Broke into a new case of Molson Golden to chase it all down… I was planning to turn my first pen last night, so I sat down to watch a YouTube to refresh my memory on the sequence of steps and promptly fell asleep. Woke up a half our later and just went to bed. Not quite the party animal I used to be.

Re. the DUI link… "stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy keeps telling me I need to rent the goats out as weed eaters. Any takers?

Matt, pen making sounds exciting.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...


----------



## Gene01

> Cindy keeps telling me I need to rent the goats out as weed eaters. Any takers?
> 
> Matt, pen making sounds exciting.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bring 'em by, Bill. Probably need them until October.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Cindy keeps telling me I need to rent the goats out as weed eaters. Any takers?
> 
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, Becky said she's looking to hire some goats.

Roadtrip?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Is it just my system, or is LJ's not displaying any images right now?

All I see are small black boxes, with white "X" in the middle.


----------



## bandit571

Just gave the fence row weeds a second dose…..stuff is working….why do I smell like vinegar?

Try this out..









Just a couple of 100 yr old saws…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Only up to the low 80's again.

I can see the pictures fine here Dean.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Yeah OK, it seems to be working properly now.

(I guess the laptop hadn't had its coffee yet…....!)


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, maybe you split bourbon on your computer?


----------



## Gene01

> Dean, maybe you split bourbon on your computer?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The good stuff shouldn't affect it…unless it's holding out for more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

gene, I can't promise that the goats will eat tumbleweeds.


----------



## ssnvet

I see this is now the Stumpy Nubs and Goats thread

:^p


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit… those are nice looking saws


----------



## Mean_Dean

> gene, I can't promise that the goats will eat tumbleweeds.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I've heard of goats eating tin cans…...


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I see this is now the Stumpy Nubs and Goats thread
> 
> :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Bandit started it…....!


----------



## Gene01

> I see this is now the Stumpy Nubs and Goats thread
> 
> :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Bandit started it…....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Always knew he was a troublemaker.


----------



## bandit571

> I see this is now the Stumpy Nubs and Goats thread
> 
> :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Bandit started it…....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Always knew he was a troublemaker.
> 
> - Gene Howe


LOL! All because I wanted to get rid of some weeds…..and not the kind you can smoke…..


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Gene…I watched a couple New Yankee Workshop videos on youtube the other day….seasons 1 and 2, Norm was using his Shopsmith….a LOT. Even had the bandsaw in use!....


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw updates: New Motor work…..found a new cord for the motor…









Since I had junked out the old Craftsman lathe, with a BAD motor, I figured it no longer needed it's cord…

Priced a pulley at TSC….runs about $12-$16, depending on diameter….1/2" bore, no keyway slot.

Got home…and uncovered the "Rat Nest" of the motor wiring…









This was AFTER pulling 1/2 a roll of black tape off the wires, and pulling the mess back to where I could separate them a bit…..noticed more loose tape, and took that off..









So…I'll remove the rest of the blob of tape, and see IF there is a wire nut buried in there..









"Red Side"....may just cut this off…and wire nut the new cord to those bare wires. Need a conduit clamp to secure the cord, where it leaves the box…box never had one. Will ground the new cord to the case, as well.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How do the goats do around trees, do they leave them alone or trash them? Do you have to put up a perimeter fence to keep them in just one area or can you chain them to an overhead dog run to keep them within the area you need "weeded"? Will they eat poison oak and blackberry vines? Those are my two biggest offenders.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill what thickness did your rocking chair seat finish at?


----------



## DonBroussard

Two goats were eating at their usual trash pile. The goats were eating the film "Gone with the Wind". One goat eating the film said "The movie was good, but I liked the book even better."

Sorry for keeping the goat thing going . . .


----------



## bandit571

What is worse than a "Cluster….."? It would be a "Goat…".....


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Two goats were eating at their usual trash pile. The goats were eating the film "Gone with the Wind". One goat eating the film said "The movie was good, but I liked the book even better."
> 
> Sorry for keeping the goat thing going . . .
> 
> - Don Broussard


Good one, Don!

By the way, Gone with the Wind is still the highest grossing movie) of all time.


----------



## bandit571

Let's see…Monday morning, go to get the finger poked, again.
Tuesday…Lung Doctor visit
Wednesday…hide in the shop?
Thursday….pre-surgery testing over at OSU-Columbus Heart Center
Friday..get the Ablation done…
Saturday…somehow get back home….as the Boss doesn't drive…and I won't be allowed…

Going to be a busy, busy, busy week, next week.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of all things goat:

The mascot of the United States Naval Academy is a goat, named (wait for it…....), Bill.

Currently, Bill XXXIII reigns as USNA's 36th mascot.

Here's a photo of Bill XXXI, in full regalia:

(Bill XXXI, Army-Navy Game, Lincoln Financial Field, Philadelphia, PA, 4 December 2004)










Go Navy-beat Army!


----------



## DonBroussard

> Two goats were eating at their usual trash pile. The goats were eating the film "Gone with the Wind". One goat eating the film said "The movie was good, but I liked the book even better."
> 
> Sorry for keeping the goat thing going . . .
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> Good one, Don!
> 
> By the way, Gone with the Wind is still the highest grossing movie) of all time.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


. . . but the book was still better!


----------



## Gene01

Being as technically savvy as a beer keg, I was amazed to find this in a google search for an inclinometer thingie. 
I have a Wixey but, have always found it clumsy to use on my tilting aluminum Shopsmith saw table. 
It's a totally free cell phone app and it's very accurate and way easier to read and use than the Wixey.
Clinometer


----------



## bandit571

Well…got rid of this mess..









There WAS two LARGE wire nuts inside all the tape, both got tossed..( was a good thing they were taped up..)
Worked slow, to get the four wires and the new cord's three, to go together…









And even had a ground…









Still need that clamp..









Had a bunch of tools to put away, too…









Go Army..Beat Navy….


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, I used 8/4 maple. At the thickest it is still 8/4 in areas and at the thinnest it's about 1 1/2. I did a coopered seat so that I would not have to carve out as much material to get the shape I wanted.

I do not like green eggs and ham…..would you, could you with a goat?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, still waiting on your comments on your namesake at the USNA!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bill(the goat) looks a little different than Phineas the goat. Plus I'm(Bill the guy) much better looking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was an accident, but I'm gonna leave it that way for fun.


----------



## Mean_Dean

You know, I think we need our own mascot here at LJ's.

I think we should volunteer Phineas as our mascot. Of course, he'll need his regalia.

Maybe a LumberJocks shop apron, and a fore-and-aft cap (to show his support for his brother over at the USNA.)

Anybody know how to custom make a shop apron for a goat?


----------



## bandit571

"Ya mean I have been fired?"


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, I found photos of Bills XXXV and XXXVII. So the shop apron (or other such regalia) would look something like these:

(Bill XXXVII)









(Bill XXXV)


----------



## mojapitt

Why does Bill the goat have Michigan colors on his horns?


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I think you mean *ichigan  baby goats are much cuter imo. 

just got done working. going to catch a few hours of sleep before the next round. Shed crew will be here at 6:30AM!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Why does Bill the goat have Michigan colors on his horns?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, you need to watch more college football!

Michigan's colors are maize and blue.

Navy's colors are blue and gold.

Notre Dame's colors are also blue and gold.

Incidentally, during World War II, University of Notre Dame was a second Naval Academy.

With so many men being drafted for the war effort, Notre Dame didn't have enough students to survive, and nearly went out of business. The USNA sent Midshipmen (Middies) to study at UND, paying their full tuition. The reason Notre Dame still exists is because of the USNA.

Out of respect for that, Notre Dame plays the Naval Academy every single year in football, and will continue to do so infinitum.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had fun at work today. First thing we get a red hot car that needs camshaft sensors installed, now, as in right now. As I am the only one with small enough arms to do this job I get told to do it. 5 minutes into this nightmare I bump a plastic heater hose tee. Hot coolant all over my arm, and cannot just get out that fast. Nice huh?

First pic after accident, second this evening once I got home.


----------



## mudflap4869

I'll bet you weren't having any amorous thoughts for a while. BTDT. A new adventure every day. Burned my left forearm a couple days ago, had no interest in naked women for several minutes.


----------



## Handtooler

OUCH!


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks Bill mine maybe a bit thinner(1 1/2"ish) my lumber had a bad cup once i cut it to length. But I coopered it also hoping that would help the thickness issue.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ll bet you weren t having any amorous thoughts for a while. BTDT. A new adventure every day. Burned my left forearm a couple days ago, had no interest in naked women for several minutes.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Yeah I used some Ukrainian words to express my unhappiness. Thankfully the customer had no idea what I was saying. Actually nobody at work did. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm….did a test run of that motor…..plugged it in….you could here it start….then not even a hum…running at full speed! Motor did not get warm…...made zero noise…..no vibration felt….yet the shaft was spinning.

And….going the direction needed for the bandsaw's rotation…..new cord was a freebie. $3 motor….needs a $13 pulley. Might be able to re-motor the bandsaw for about..$20 or less.

Decided to test the motor tonight..since tomorrow is the 13th…...

Saturday may be quite a shopping day…until 1600….even an Estate Sale full of tools…..things looking up..


----------



## bandit571

Getting a spam call from Cleveland, Ohio….about every other day…..finally got ticked off, and answered it….
Me: "Koll liscima?" 
They: "Hello?" 
Me: "Koll liscima?"

They: "Mister N…" 
Me: "nitsche, kasshe holme!" 
They: " Oh, sorry…"

and they hung up…
Not sure IF they knew what I was saying…..


----------



## bandit571

WBBN: Did you post a "Burn Notice"? Been hanging around with Marty, again….?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Getting a spam call from Cleveland, Ohio….about every other day…..finally got ticked off, and answered it….
> Me: "Koll liscima?"
> They: "Hello?"
> Me: "Koll liscima?"
> 
> They: "Mister N…"
> Me: "nitsche, kasshe holme!"
> They: " Oh, sorry…"
> 
> and they hung up…
> Not sure IF they knew what I was saying…..
> 
> - bandit571


I usually use Russian or Ukrainian this ends most calls. But once for kicks at the shop I answered "City Morgue."

ROFL


----------



## Mean_Dean

That reminds me of the way a friend answered the phone once:

Joe's mortuary-you stab 'em, we slab 'em. Some go to Heaven, some go to hello.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN: Did you post a "Burn Notice"? Been hanging around with Marty, again….?
> 
> - bandit571


ROFL


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hi everybody!

Just checking in.

Bandit - nice saw restore job

WBBN - OUCH, and lots of ice.

Bill - nobody will ever mistake you for a goat

BAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

I speak enough Spanish to get me into and out of trouble…I'm certain I'd probably say something bad in English first.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Friday the 13th. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## rhybeka

The day has finally arrived!

...btw…what language do the Amish speak other than english?


----------



## Gene01

Dunno about Ohio Amish but, in the area of IL where I grew up, some Amish spoke English and Pennsylvania Dutch. Others sounded Swiss. Some of the older ones, in the 50s, didn't or, wouldn't, speak English.
Some were the finest carpenters and cabinet makers in the area.


----------



## rhybeka

I"m guessing Dutch, German or Swedish… they do speak English to me but amongst themselves it's one of those.

Walls are already up and on, rafters are in process.


----------



## DanKrager

The "familiar" language the Amish use amongst themselves varies a bit from community to community. Sometimes they have trouble understanding someone from another community. Pennsylvania Dutch is the catch-all description of a "low German" where some words are actually made up slang derived from a mixture of German and English. I've not encountered Swiss flavors in groups from PA, OH, WV, IN, and IL. But they all understand high German, the formal and respected German used in their worship services. 
It's fun to meet and work around Amish-Mennonite and listen to them talk about me and other things for couple hours and then lay some German on them. When I do that and look around all I see are two big eyes peering out from their bushy facial hair! Have to imagine that their mouths are hanging open…

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## Gene01

It's Friday the thirteenth…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi ho and happy Friday…










WBBN … sounds like a classic case of push and hurry being the guarantee that the job is delayed. Hope you heal up quickly.

RE. goats. Navy Chief Petty Officers (E-7, 8 & 9) are referred to as "goats" and the CPO berthing shipboard is referred to as the "goat's locker". After 3 years aboard my first sub, I think I saw the inside of the goat's locker twice. If your not a goat, you don't belong there.

Set up to turn pens last night and quickly discovered that I had the wrong bushings for my 7mm slim line pen kit. Oh well… it still counts as shop time.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Doe

Sorry about the delay . . .



> ...
> 
> What about comfort birds? People like to pet animals. Here s a pattern.
> 
> - Doe
> 
> This is a great idea, Doe!
> 
> I m not much of a carver (read, not at all…...!) but these don t look too difficult. I am seriously going to consider doing some of these from my scraps. But again, getting permission to distribute them probably will be difficult…..
> 
> - Mean_Dean


My plan was to cut one side on the band saw or scroll saw, tape it together and cut the other side. Then beaver off the sharp edges with the bench sander. I'm afraid that I am a very lazy woodworker.

Good luck getting permission. You could try senior's centers to start. 


> Need to find something to spray along the fence on the edges of this property…that will kill everything down to bare dirt….Weedeaters can t get close enough to do the job…..need the stuff they spray under guardrails along the highway….
> 
> - bandit571


What about wood chips/sawdust? Black walnut kills everything, I think.


----------



## bandit571

Logan County has most of all three…Mennonites, Old Order Amish, and New Order…..South is the Mennonite Area, north and on into Hardin County is the New Order Amish…..western part of the county is Old Order Amish. And…they all go to the WallMart here in town….


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I were married on Friday, June 13, 1980. Friday the 13ths don't scare us one tiny bit.


----------



## ssnvet

Don…. congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Don! two months after I was born you were married 

Shed is done! just need to sweep it out and start finishing. Think I'll give Lowes a call and see if they'll move my delivery date up for the 18 sheets of 1/2" ply and 14 bags of batt insulation up.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy Anniversary Don!! Only a month late is all !!

How about a picture Beka so we know it happened.

Nice out this morning but going to be in the mid 90's later.

We have done several certified IBA rides on the bike. Two of them were done on Friday the 13th. so it does not bother us any.


----------



## bandit571

We have a "Pepper Problem"

THIS is supposed to be a Green "Bell" pepper…









Hmmm…looks more like a different kind of Pepper?









Maybe these two plants have been "talking" to each other?









Maybe?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Friday 13th working out great here. Standing in the shop talking on the phone I realized that I had messed up a rail and stile panel 9n the bookcases. One had its middle rail put on the wrong side of the line. Now I am having to make a whole new panel and had to rip it off the case. It was nailed and glued. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Gene01

> Friday 13th working out great here. Standing in the shop talking on the phone I realized that I had messed up a rail and stile panel 9n the bookcases. One had its middle rail put on the wrong side of the line. Now I am having to make a whole new panel and had to rip it off the case. It was nailed and glued. Grrrrrr!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hate it when that happens. Shoulda stood in bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy doesn't like it when I stand in bed.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> RE. goats. Navy Chief Petty Officers (E-7, 8 & 9) are referred to as "goats" and the CPO berthing shipboard is referred to as the "goat s locker". After 3 years aboard my first sub, I think I saw the inside of the goat s locker twice. If your not a goat, you don t belong there.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, I'd heard of the Goat Locker and did a little reading on the subject.

Found this interesting piece of tradition:

By tradition, all other personnel, including officers and even the commanding officer, must request permission to enter the goat locker.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, photos, por favor!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Cindy doesn't like it when I stand in bed.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Probably hates it when Phineas gets in there….....!


----------



## bandit571

Weed killer at work….the Vinegar Solution…









Fence row clean up. USED to be nice and green….not now.

Estate Sale today…was just going to check it out, and maybe go back tomorrow, when I had a bit of cash in me pocket….









Got to talking to the two that were running things…..turned out to be ex-neighbors of mine. When we all lived in Quincy, Ohio…..for a LONG time. I got the job of mowing the lawns…not this one, though…

Went through the box items, found a few items..went to pay for them…was told No Charge, consider it payment for all the lawn mowing I did….










So, this Wet Wheel thingy was free..









And these 5 clamps as well….









Tried a couple times to pay just a little bit…was told to put the money away. 
Now, about the Wet Wheel….I need to do a bit of research, and find out how it works…and maybe find a new wheel…

Way too hot outside…again..


----------



## ssnvet

> By tradition, all other personnel, including officers and even the commanding officer, must request permission to enter the goat locker.
> - Mean_Dean


One time I was standing Ship's Duty Officer and had to go rack out the duty chief in the middle of the night for some minor emergency. He was the only CPO on board and wasn't answering the phone, so I just went in and woke him up myself. On another occasion, the COB invited in for a private meeting with the Sonar Div. CPO to discuss one of his errant sailors.

The Sub Force was cracking down on second hand smoke (and our CO was a runner) so they decided to make life very difficult for smokers and made the only official smoking area in engine room way back in shaft alley by a filtered air return. But I can say with 100% certainty that the goats had a different rule for themselves in their private domain.


----------



## Festus56

Nice haul Bandit and the price was right too !!


----------



## rhybeka

The guys were in and out in just under 3 hours. I've been working 12-15 hour days this week so I didn't take a lot of pics as I was preoccupied. 









here's the outside at least  I've only been out to open the windows (though the eves are all open I realized a bit late) and decide what color to paint the doors.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit will really be cutting himself after he learns how sharpen with that wet wheel. I see lots of red in his future. I will try not to compete with him on that. 
Yo Beka, nice shed ya got there. Be a good place to hide when Jules is off-pissed with you.


----------



## diverlloyd

congrats don


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Beka. I'm happy you've got some progress. Long time coming.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Woo hoo, Becky!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt,

You entered the Goat Locker without requesting permission?!

And while I was aboard USS Michael Murphy DDG 112, in June, I saw an Ensign cross the brow without saluting the National Ensign.

As Dad once uttered, "What the hell kind of Navy is this…...!"

On Fathers Day, 1992, Dad and I went to see battleship USS New Jersey BB 62. It was a special treat for Portland to get her, and I wasn't going to miss it. (I've had the privilege of standing on two Iowas, New Jersey, and Missouri.)

Naturally, there was a line to board, and while we were waiting, a group of sailors disembarked the ship-*in civilian clothes*.

Well, that set Dad off. "We weren't allowed to leave the ship in civvies. We had to wear our uniforms off. I had a locker at the YMCA to keep my civvies in, and changed there."

We weren't even aboard ship yet, and he was already fired up.

Once on board, Dad encountered a piece of *unpolished* brightwork. "We were never allowed to have our brightwork looking like this. We'd have got our @$$es chewed off and been worked all day to get it polished properly."

We then made our way forward, and Dad encountered *weathered teak*. "What the #%&! is this *[email protected]!^?" (Dad could still cuss like a sailor when properly motivated.) "These things look like they haven't been holystoned in a year!"

As you know, on large-caliber combat vessels, teak decking is placed over the ammunition and powder magazines to keep them cool in the heat. Teak is not naturally white, and must be holystoned to get it and keep it white. Holystoning is a process where sand is thrown on the decking, with a little water, and then pumiced with a brick with a mop handle in it. Holystoning is a strenuous and labor intensive process, and is supposed to be performed every day. Dad said that Division 3 on Chicago was out every morning sweating in the heat, holystoning the aft teak decking.

All of this was apparently just too much for Dad, when he uttered the famous phrase, to no one in particular, "What the hell kind of Navy is this?!" "Not the Navy I remember…..."

And as soon as that was uttered, he seemed to have gotten it out of his system. Next thing I knew, he was talking the ear off of a LCDR nearby. Something about Chicago being in Brisbane, Australia just before the U.S. got involved in WWII, and since the U.S. was a non-belligerent at that point, that Chicago could stay in port only 48 hours.

Dad really seemed to enjoy his time on New Jersey, and that time is one of my fondest memories.


----------



## Gene01

Yay Becky!


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Beka!! Now you have your own place to play in.


----------



## Festus56

That time of the week again. Friday Date Night #511 is about here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The guys were in and out in just under 3 hours. I ve been working 12-15 hour days this week so I didn t take a lot of pics as I was preoccupied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here s the outside at least  I ve only been out to open the windows (though the eves are all open I realized a bit late) and decide what color to paint the doors.
> 
> - rhybeka


NICE!!!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka how long did they say it would take to finish it?


----------



## CFrye

Howdy, Nubbers! 
Ouch, Butcher! Hope it heals quickly.
Great looking shed, Beka! 
Mudflap bought a trailer for the Geezer-Mobile! He went and got it yesterday while I was using the truck for a dumpster run from Mom's house. He gave me the choice 4'x7' or 5'x8'. Plywood sheets will fit very nicely on the 5×8 footer :-D Jim said it will be easier on me loading and unloading stuff from Mom's or where ever. I guess that's his way of telling me I'm driving to Grizzly to pick up the drum sander (if it ever comes in)!


----------



## CFrye

I know… pics or it didn't happen, Randy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice trailer Candy. 
We had date night, but it involved pizza at a local joint and then the movie Hotel Transylvania 3 at the little local theater and 2 little boys. The movie was cute. I only see cute movies at the theater.


----------



## bandit571

Migraine hit….not sure IF it was a headache, or a mini-TIA…...

Clamps have been cleaned up, and put away. Which leaves the WEN machine….may work on it, tomorrow…

May plug it in and see IF it runs…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I know… pics or it didn't happen, Randy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


NICE!!!


----------



## Festus56

Nice trailer Candy !! You are in the trucking business now !


----------



## mudflap4869

She came home at almost midnight on Sat, and run me out to help her unload things off my truck. That dog don't hunt around here. So she now has no excuse to bother me when I am in the middle of a lazy session.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Where has Marty been lately, no new posts about the C Cab? Or did I miss an update?


----------



## CFrye

I dunno, Butcher. Tim (Kelvin Grove) has been missing for a while as well. Anybody heard from him?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I dunno, Butcher. Tim (Kelvin Grove) has been missing for a while as well. Anybody heard from him?
> 
> - CFrye


No, and he still owes me a spreadsheet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is this Marty's party weekend?


----------



## mojapitt

I think Marty is trying to haul his 1st logs this weekend.


----------



## HerbC

Monte,

Are you sure he didn't make a bonfire so he could get his ashes hauled???

(Sorry, can't help myself…)

Herb


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all!

@AJ I'm siding it with fiber cement siding. Dad is bringing it to me on Thursday. Still trying to figure out how to go get the trim and soffit before then. Tough without a 12ft trailer

I got out and took some inside pics. Going to cost out doing rigid foam vs batts for the ceiling again. Seems it would be easier to get up there and spray foam in than staple??
*EDIT* nope. R-30 batts are still cheaper.


----------



## Gene01

Save your back, Becky. Have the r30 blown in. It was cheaper and quicker for us when we built our house.


----------



## diverlloyd

It looks good Beka.


----------



## rhybeka

Yeesh I'm standing in the insulation aisle at the blue box scratching my head. The R-30 is 9.5" thick which won't work for my 2×4 ceiling supports. Wondering if I can just use the rock wool R-15 for the ceiling as well and call it done?? Though I only ordered the 16" wide stuff. Ugh.


----------



## Gene01

With the blown in stuff, rafter width is less of a problem. With 2X4 rafters, ya ain't gonna have an attic floor, anyway.


----------



## rhybeka

Well, I paid for a 4' loft on each side that appears to be nothing more than a few pieces of OSB cut to fit on top of those 2×4s.

Another friend of mine has an insulated shop and he's telling me I'm going to need AC even if I just do r-15 in between the ceiling joists and r-15 in the walls. I happened to pass by an AC display at Lowe's and saw one for $180 that will fit my window. Sooo hm…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, you could do the r13 bats or whatever is max for the 2×4 ceiling and then put up 2" foam board underneath the rafters. I would do AC either way.


----------



## bandit571

ER most of last night….was a whopper of a Migraine…..arms have a bunch of needle holes in them,,,hands are still numb….

Lumber has been bought at Menard's today….all but the 1/4" luann stuff….Can pick that up at Lowes, tomorrow…

About time for lunch…

IF I feel a bit better, later, I might get the face frame done…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good insulation, heat, AC and a celing fan to push the air down from the peak. Worked great in my old shop.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit sounds like you need a lazy Saturday.


----------



## rhybeka

was going to say, Bandit but AJ beat me to it!

I made it home from lowes with my odds and ends and one of those 6k BTU AC units. Ended up loosing 3/4 of the can of paint for the shed doors to the drivway ;( it fell out of my truck when I opened the door and the top popped off. Managed to salvage enough of it to get the majority of a first coat on the doors. I need to vacuum the sawdust out of the crevices before the second coat.

might be time for a nap now! I was going to log into work but my eyes don't want to stay open.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally got some paint on these bookcases. Should finish them up on Tuesday when I get home from work.


----------



## mojapitt

Bookcases look good Bill


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got my gate mounted and checked the swing, works well and no more banging into the shop door when both are opened. Was about to mount the side panel boards when Noah and the ark showed up.

LOL Figures….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Bookcases look good Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I agree!


----------



## Mean_Dean

WB, if the rain gets to be too much for you, feel free to send it here.

We're over 5" below normal (in the rainiest part of the country), and we're in the middle of one of our patented heatwaves.

I'm sweating here just writing this….....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, your shed is coming along nicely! Be sure to save the scraps for Bill's goats!

By the way, remember to outfit the shop with a nice audio system. A large speaker in each corner, a couple of woofers strategically placed, and a 100-watt-per-channel amplifier to power them should have you sounding good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. I'm really spinning my wheels with this build. Need to get this done so I can get to some projects that get finish instead of paint.


----------



## rhybeka

lol I have a JBL speaker that will have to suffice, Dean. There's really no budget for anything more right now. I'm debating on next steps as I type this. ply and wall insulation are set to be delivered on Tuesday. I should get up and put the next/last coat of paint on the doors. I was going to tyvek tape some of the gashes in the tyvek and wrap the corners since the installers did not. Think I may start a blog to track it all. Still trying to figure if I can get the remainder boards,trim, and soffit before Thursday…

Nice bookcases, Bill!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Rain gave me a break, somewhat. Managed to get enough done to secure the backyard for this evening. Finally the shop door does not meet the gate halfway. Hopefully put the front pieces on and hide the inside of the gate for good.

I know it is siding I used to clad it, recycling the old gate and fence pieces. As in using every piece with short cut off as the only leftovers. Only fancy thing about it is the spindles at the top.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks good. It's pouring here now. My dogs are shaking.


----------



## Festus56

Bookcases look nice Bill but I agree it is better to finish than paint.

WBBN the gate looks nice. And if the doors do not hit that is perfect.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> By the way, remember to outfit the shop with a nice audio system. A large speaker in each corner, a couple of woofers strategically placed, and a 100-watt-per-channel amplifier to power them should have you sounding good.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I am not even going to admit what I have in the shop for audio system. You guys would skin me alive.

LOL


----------



## mojapitt

I actually prefer NO other noise makers in the shop. After playing loud music in the band for 23 years, I want to hear my equipment working and otherwise silence. Just a me thing.


----------



## Festus56

I have an old Dewalt jobsite radio / charger that is on 24-7 in my shop. Not loud just background noise. It one of the first ones they made and it just keeps on working.


----------



## rhybeka

I also have one of those old all in one stereos with the two bookcase speakers. I'm like Mark though - it's just background noise as usually if it's on, it's on FM radio. No bluetooth or audio input. forgot about that  can't wait to have electric in the new building.


----------



## Handtooler

I prefer like Monte, no additional noise/music..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Russel and Monte. I thought I was alone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have an old TV in the shop that I turn on. Doesn't really matter what is on. I sometimes will work in there for hours and then notice how quiet it is and then will turn on the tv. I don't know why but once I notice the quiet, it becomes distracting.


----------



## DanKrager

I prefer no music or addend noise in the shop or machine, though you'll see remnants of speakers there. I learned early on that operating farm machinery with added sound, be it music or news, is not only distracting from the focus of the work, but can be a safety issue because you don't hear the start of a failure that can be catastrophic. When I'm running a heavy machine I become almost one with it, tuning in to and becoming familiar with every sound I can hear and every vibration and response. YMMV.

DanK


----------



## Gene01

Age may have something to do with our noise pollution tolerance level. When I was in HS, I couldn't do homework or study without spinning some vinyl or playing the radio. Now, 65 years later, not even the car radio is on when I'm driving. And Dan, when I was doing field work for my dad, the only sounds heard were horse farts.


----------



## rhybeka

lol could be age, or I know it's more my ADHD - I use the music/sound to focus. It keeps my subconscious busy enough the rest of my brain can focus on the task at hand.

Went outside about 7am to pull weeds and tape up some of the gashes in the house wrap. The more I looked at the job they did on that the more irked I got. I understand I'm going to put holes in the house wrap but it was like they got trigger happy with the pneumatic stapler they used to put it on! There's staples that aren't driven in properly, there's way too many, and the edges are horribly ragged. None of the outside corners are wrapped and the seams weren't taped. I taped most of what I could find. Still debating on wrapping the corners. I picked up a small roll yesterday intending to make patches for the ripped spots but they stapled them down so bad it would be a bunch of work to pry it all out and fix it. I was sweating so bad after an hour I decided to be done for the time being.

they also wrapped the tyvek to the inside of the window openings without flashing them. main concern is if moisture gets behind the house wrap it's going to come down and under the top of the window. Debating cutting the tops and redoing them but not sure it's worth it either.

I may just be hungry too  off to get breakfast


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…whatever morning this is…..somehow lost a day or two…..Maybe I can meander towards the shop, today….

The Boss wants to go shopping today…..we'll see…


----------



## bandit571

Was someone selling a car in Mumbai? Or, did I miss a spammer again…..


----------



## bandit571

Tyvek wrapped to the inside of a window…is to seal the window opening. Then you wrap around the outside, under the trim, with the membrane stuff, to seal out rain. You do the sides first, then across the top of the window…then do the siding and trim over it.

Why are the Gables still open? Unless you intend to place a big vent with a fan in them. Otherwise, the Gables should be the same as the walls…..sheeted and sealed. THEN you can cut out what you need for the vents.

You might look into a sub panel in the shop…..would be nice IF you need to shut the shop down in a hurry, and running to the house would be a bit too far. And, not have to worry about half the house going dark…..


----------



## Handtooler

Bandit, All grand ideas! You know your stuff.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I'm just waking up from a migraine pill slumber and am very hungry. The wife left me home and is having a baby shower today at her brothers they are expecting 40-50 people. Glad she left me here I don't think I'm up to being a people person today. Well everyone have a good day I'm going to fall back asleep.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit from what I was reading/seeing most new window installations cut the housewrap about 3" above the window and put a piece of membrane underneath in case there is moisture underneath the house wrap so that it will still not penetrate the window. the membrane runs down the osb and up into the window flange where the water could run down and around that and out. The housewrap is then laid over the membrane and taped down… there might be another piece of membrane laid on top of that but I'm not sure.

Normally trim is used on the ends from what I'm told - those aren't open though. I'm running hardietrim soffit board on the front and back so it will be vented. That's still up in Plain City with the hardietrim boards waiting to be picked up. Still not sure why they made the fascia board so short. There's only 2.5" showing below the metal roof piece…and I'm going to have to paint it. waiting to see if I have to do anything else to it because of the soffit board.

Electrical is back to being a question mark. Both electricians have been MIA for a few weeks. I texted the one when he was due to be back from vacation since I hadn't received his quote and he's not replied. going to see if we can pay a bit more and go with an actual company so it can get done.

Feel better AJ! going to go take a nap myself since I've been up since 3:15. travelling to grandma's 89th birthday dinner in a few hours.


----------



## johnstoneb

Listen to Bandit. The wrap isn't designed to be a moisture barrier but is to stop air penetration (ie wind). If it stopped moisture you run the danger of moisture buildup from the inside if the moisture barrier on the inside leaks. The house wrap need to allow moisture to move thru.


----------



## bandit571

BTDT…when I was laid off from the foundation crews..I went and built houses…..I tried to draw the line about being on a roof….so, basically..I have done from footer up to the roof…...including pouring a basement floor via wheelbarrows….owner was too cheap for a pumper…

Supplies are bought for the shop….head is spinning enough, that I had better stay away from sharp objects….Got the bandsaw motor ready to go…may wait until after I am cleared to lift such things….

Gatorade, instead of Mountain Dew today…..


----------



## bandit571

Face frame was done…inspite of me..









Nothing fancy…Just a lot of screws ( to cover with plugs) and a bead of glue. Got one part of the back panel in place..nails and glued. Next trip to the shop, I'll add the top half. Maybe start on the drawers? Maybe not anymore today…......


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Coming along nicely Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, baby steps…today….I do have the rest of the back on….and all the drawer guides installed..









Rest of the back…..and









These will guide the drawers..









Other than cutting a couple dozen Pine plugs…I think it is ready for the drawers…maybe


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

MONTE!!!!

ROFLMAO


----------



## Festus56

Monte is messing with the ladies now. I learned not to do that a long time ago!! Not sure liquor will save him !! LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## bandit571

Ground Control to Major Tom…...Ground Control to Major Tom…..

No wonder I'm lost…they keep calling the wrong guy…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been away workin' on some me time, did I miss anything???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I put a winch on the trailer and picked up 3 ash logs today, still got 2 more to pick up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been workin' with some hickory this past week, that stuff's a PIA…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Um…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I already said that…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte said you were haulin logs.
I really need a better way to load logs on the trailer. Need an arch and a better winch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I also want to get ahold of some hickory. I wanna see how many bands I can go thru.


----------



## DanKrager

BCM, you need a faster winch. All day for three logs?

DanK


----------



## bandit571

um…umm….ummm.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> BCM, you need a faster winch. All day for three logs?
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I left plenty of time in there for beer…..


----------



## mojapitt

The witches broom picture was actually posted on Facebook by my brothers 1st exwife (he's on #5 now). She's still friends with all of us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, mine is a 2500lb ATV winch with a key fob remote from HF, it did a great job…..


----------



## mojapitt

> um…umm….ummm.
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit is revving up


----------



## diverlloyd

You guys with the trailers have you thought about making a roller that goes across the back of the trailer? I thought about this the other day for my neighbor that scraps. It would make it easier to load stuff with the winch if it didn't have to drag things across the back edge of the trailer. Just a thought that I had while looking at some scrap I beams.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So far I have rolled everything up the ramps AJ, but if I want to load longer logs I will need to do something like that.

Yeah Marty, unless I find something used, HF will have something I need.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, I put my ramps side by side and throw a piece of ply on them, the logs slide right up without a problem…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Marty.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Marty. Bout time you came to defend yourself.

Tail rollers on trailers are sweet.

My wife and one of her friends are always sending broom pictures to each other.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## boxcarmarty

> - Monte Pittman


Hey y'all, hold my beer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hello Marty. Bout time you came to defend yourself.
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, I started most of the rumors myself…..


----------



## Festus56

> Hello Marty. Bout time you came to defend yourself.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Mark, I started most of the rumors myself…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That is the best way!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Monte Pittman


Or suicidal!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Just walked in on some housekeeping folks practicing procreation behavior. I am thinking that locking the door would be a wise decision in the future.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a crazy night at work


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just walked in on some housekeeping folks practicing procreation behavior. I am thinking that locking the door would be a wise decision in the future.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ROFL


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky,

Listen to you talking about age-good lord, woman, you're the pup around here….....!

Now as to your sound system.

The 1970's were the Golden Age of sound systems. Having grown up in that era (me = not a pup…..) I can make some recommendations. The caveat is, though, some of this equipment may no longer be made, or may not be available. Craigslist may have them, though.

So, it all starts with the amplifier. You want a minimum of 100 watts *per channel*. Some amplifiers advertise 100 total watts power. But split over 5 channels, that's only 20 watts *per channel*.

Power is important, but not for the reason you think. Sure, more power plays the music louder, but not by much. For example, twice as much power doesn't play the music twice as loud. Portland International Airport learned this lesson many years ago. The F-15's at the ANG base used to take off one at a time. The airport, as part of its noise-abatement program, learned that having the F-15's take off in formation (2 at a time), the noise was only slightly louder, despite there being twice as many of them taking off at one time. The mathematicians here can explain it better than I can (it's some logarithmic curve thing, or something.)

What more power does, is present the music without any distortion caused by an under-powered amplifier straining to play it as loud as I know you do.

So 100 watts per channel is the minimum power level that I would recommend. 120 watts per channel would be better. That should sufficiently shake the neighbors out of their houses.

Now, what brands to choose? Back in the '70's, Kenwood and Marantz were top quality amplifiers. They might still be available (again, Craigslist). In fact, a Kenwood amplifier, with a Teac cassette deck, and a Dual turntable with Shure Bros cartridge, and a Macintosh tuner, was a premium set up. So if you want a great setup, there you go.

Next, you'll need some speakers. You're on the right track with the James B. Lansing (JBL) speakers. They, again, were premium speakers back then. Get a good woofer, too. One with a couple of 10" woofers will work well with each pair of JBL's. So if you're using two pairs of JBL's, you'll need two woofers.

Now, your amplifier is rated at 100 (or 120) watts per channel-at 8 ohms of resistance per channel. Most of those 70's era amplifiers were over-built and could still produce 100-120 watts per channel-at 4 ohms of resistance.

When you add a second speaker on a single channel, you're creating a parallel circuit, not a in-series circuit. When you create a parallel circuit, you half the resistance (in this case, from 8 ohms to 4 ohms), in which the circuit draws twice as much power, as the resistance is halved. Most of those 70's amplifiers could handle that higher current draw. Today's amplifiers, who knows…....

If the amplifier has vacuum tubes in it, that's a good thing. They're much more robust that transistors and can handle some abuse. Plus, it's much easier to replace a vacuum tube that a transistor. Transistors are soldered in-you just pop a tube out, and replace it with a new tube-easy peasy! (Of course, unplug the amplifier first…...!)

So, this should get you started. WB's gonna be jealous….....!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, in my band playing days, we carried 12,000 watts for the main sound system.

Maybe that's why I like it quiet now.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, in my band playing days, we carried 12,000 watts for the main sound system.
> 
> Maybe that s why I like it quiet now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dang, Monte-that'd blow the windows out of my house fairly efficiently….....!

(By the way, what did you play, and do you still play?)


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, if you're wondering why I'm still up at this O-Dark Thirty hour, it's because we're in the middle of one of our patented heatwaves.

100+ degrees again today. I've managed to get the bedroom down to a nice, cold, 80 degrees-should be some awesome sleeping conditions…....

And since I can't sleep in that kind of heat, I might as well stay up, and do something productive-you know, like help Becky with her sound system issues.

I figure it's a win-win. She gets some knowledge from some old guy like me, and I've got something relatively productive to do while I wait for the house to cool down a bit.

Of course the way tonight's (this morning, now) going it'll be 4 or 5am before I can get to bed, and have a reasonable chance of falling asleep. Then up in a couple of hours, and do it all over again tomorrow. Then Tuesday, and probably Wednesday. The forecasters say, that if we're lucky, it'll cool all the way down to the upper 90's later in the week.

Maybe I'll try downing a half-a-bottle of bourbon. Barrel proof might do the trick….....


----------



## mojapitt

I was lead vocals, rhythm and lead guitar. Although I didn't actually play much lead guitar, I had a synthesizer attachment on my stratocaster so I did all the fiddle, banjo and saxophone parts on my guitar.

Second question, no I don't play anymore. My exwife took everything I had stored, sold it and blowed the money. I never bought anything to replace it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Just walked in on some housekeeping folks practicing procreation behavior. I am thinking that locking the door would be a wise decision in the future.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Did they mind?


----------



## mojapitt

For the very brief time that we made "eye" contact, they seemed rather panicked.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning!

@Dean I've surfed craigslist for decent speakers - doesn't seem to be something my area is willing to give up yet :\ How do you keep the dust out of all of those electronics though? I don't mind the unit I have getting dusty - even the JBL speaker I'd be a bit leery of getting too dusty but it's built to be in the sand and such so it may fare ok. Hopefully you are sleeping right now!

Back to work! supposed to take Lily to the vet this afternoon so I may not get to Whit's until tomorrow. I did order the top coat epoxy to start filling holes on the bench. I even had the three hickory boards in the back end of my truck all ready to go to Whits until I heard there's rain in the forecast and was reminded about the vet. Those went back into the garage.

Time to work!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…what day is today…anyway…..


----------



## Gene01

Got the Infinity dovetail corner spline doohickey assembled and ready for use. Had to make a miter bar to fit the weird sized slot in the Shopsmith table. Today's job will be to cut the recesses in the case corners and make some splines. 
If all goes according to plan??? I can maybe get it glued up today. Just hope Bandit's Mondayitus isn't catching.
The lock miter bit was used to create the corners. So, the splines might be redundant but, they'll look pretty….I hope.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

They will look good Geme. I like splines on boxes.

Not much happening here. Going to be a upper 80's day without shade or rain today.

Maybe get a project to do if the lady decides which wood to make a bootjack from.


----------



## CFrye

Sister and BIL have arrived from AZ. Gonna be a fun week! 
Later, Gaters!


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday…

Had a good visit with Mary yesterday. She is making steady progress and has her head is in a better place. Still a long ways to go, but she's getting there.

Dealing with insurance companies is not fun.


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's great news about Mary, Matt!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky,

You can build a cabinet for the audio equipment to keep out the dust. It would have to be ventilated, though, to dissipate the heat. Vacuum tube amplifiers generate some heat, especially when you're powering two speakers per channel. To accomplish the ventilation, you could run a small fan inside, to pull the heat out. You'd need a filter to filter the dust out of the shop air.

The best alternative is to build a vertical cabinet attached to the outside of the shed, under the eaves where it won't get wet. Then just add some ventilation holes at the top and bottom of the cabinet, and the heat will dissipate through convection.

Thanks for wishing me some sleep! But I've been up for awhile today, as the heat, and the sunrise make it hard to sleep late. Put out a pillow out for me, as I'll be on your couch tonight!


----------



## CFrye

Good to hear about Mary's progress, Matt. 
Insurance woes understood and empathized with.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, thrilled with Mary's improvement.

Yes dealing with Insurance Companies is a pain, but better than losing a daughter.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Gene01

Good news, Matt. Best wishes for continued improvements. You've got a lot on your plate. I pray for you and the family.

Have a great visit with your family, Candy and Jim. Tell them it'll be 104 in Scottsdale but, it's dry.


----------



## diverlloyd

Insurance companies suck. Weasely companies.


----------



## Gene01

Another good'un Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

From cousin going through Custer State Park


----------



## Festus56

That looks like *"Jackson"* the resident buffalo of Cooke City, MT We have met him before walking down the middle of *HIS* road when we were on the bike.


----------



## Gene01

> That looks like *"Jackson"* the resident buffalo of Cooke City, MT We have met him before walking down the middle of *HIS* road when we were on the bike.
> 
> - Festus56


Not a welcome sight when speeding along on two wheels….or, four wheels, for that matter.


----------



## ssnvet

Came across a MASSIVE bull moose while riding motorcycles on the fire roads in the Michigan UP when I was a young man. We saw a lot of big moose pies and then rounded the corner and there he was. We left a couple little pies of our own and did a really fast 180. Not a beast to be trifled with.


----------



## mojapitt

Latest chest. More finishing to do. But pretty happy with the progress.


----------



## ssnvet

love the finish on this one Monte


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, you're doing some spectacular work-keep it up!


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Monte !


----------



## bandit571

Monday-itis…hit hard, today..

Had to wait a while, until they could check the blood counts…first time for that..
Van started puffing the white smoke, halfway to DeGraff, OH…..van is still down there, parked. Needs towed to be fixed. Empty radiator…..poured more in, and watched it run right out….

Had to get Craig to give us a ride home…..Drove home in a Gulley-washer, that seemed to follow us home….ankle deep to get out of the car, and run into the house…

I was going to cut some planks…until I looked down the steps into the shop…three creeks were rolling by the bottom step…..had to get the shop fan up off the floor….

Unable to go to the stores…no wheels. Means no glue, and no pulley for the bandsaw. Need to save up to get a radiator fixed….if and when I can get it into a shop.

Will call Veterans tomorrow, and arrange transportation to OSU Heart Clinic..Thursday and Friday mornings….IF anyone is available…

Need a nap…..and just start the day over…


----------



## Gene01

That's just fantastic, Monte. Ditto Matt on the finish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news about Mary, Matt. Thanks for the update.

Monte, that chest looks wonderful. I like that piece of wood on the front.

I'm happy to only be working my 48 instead of the 72's frommthe last few weeks.nice to know I'll get to go home for 4 days instead of just 3. I made an offer on some walnut logs a few weeks back but told the guy I couldn't come for a while. I told him to feel free to sell before I came. Well, he sold today. Bummer. I wanted the logs because they had a lot of sapwood.


----------



## mudflap4869

Great looking chest Monte. What size is it? 
Good news about Mary, prayers still going out for her.
Bandit, take a drink of whisky, bite down on a bullet, then man up. We don't allow no sissies in this outfit. If you are afraid of your horse, don't put your saddle on it. Hang in there my friend.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I'd be ecstatic with a project that turned out that gorgeous! What's left to 'finish'?


----------



## mojapitt

Both need to be lightly sanded and sprayed again.

Dimensions are 22" wide, 13" deep and 17-1/2" tall.


----------



## theoldfart

Monte, nice job on that piece. The escutcheon looks perfect as does the lock mortising. Well done and something to be displayed proudly.


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice Monte how do you like going from Bettie kill pine style projects to dyeing and staining period style projects.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

*WOW* just no other words… LOL



> - Monte Pittman


----------



## mojapitt

When I started, I wanted to make Fine Furniture. I liked BKP, but it was supposed to help me get to where I wanted to be. But now the cycle is running out and it became apparent that I didn't have the Market to do what I wanted and didn't have the supplies to continue doing what I was doing.

So in reality, I am finally getting to do what I set out to do in the first place.


----------



## johnstoneb

You are definitely making the fine furniture.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> When I started, I wanted to make Fine Furniture. I liked BKP, but it was supposed to help me get to where I wanted to be. But now the cycle is running out and it became apparent that I didn t have the Market to do what I wanted and didn t have the supplies to continue doing what I was doing.
> 
> So in reality, I am finally getting to do what I set out to do in the first place.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah I feel ya Monte!! Reminds me of a quote from a movie, "We all began life as something else."

LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Great looking chest Monte. What size is it?
> 
> - mudflap4869


I like a big chest… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Worked on the hickory vanity and a poplar kitchen some more today, did I mention hickory was a PIA???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Worked on the hickory vanity and a poplar kitchen some more today, did I mention hickory was a PIA???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You might have.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*CHARLES,* I had a lady ask me about a bathroom vanity that has a weathered look like driftwood, I'm figuring an open grain such as oak, distressed with a sandblaster, what would you finish it off with???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'm gonna need ya to stop by on yer 4 days off and saw up some of these logs sittin' around here…..


----------



## bandit571

Van has been towed to the garage to be worked on…..$75…

Passed a food truck selling tacos and such….turned around and stopped for supper…

Stopped and picked up 6 wooden knobs, and a bottle of wood glue….

Sitting here having one of their "small" burritos…..and a cold coke…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Stopped and picked up 6 wooden knobs, and a bottle of wood glue….
> 
> - bandit571


I could have sold ya 6 slices of dowel rod and a cup of sourdough mix…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I m gonna need ya to stop by on yer 4 days off and saw up some of these logs sittin around here…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well, I've got lots of portable saws, but none of them end in mill.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm shopping for one now, the LT28 with the 25hp motor is on sale for under $14K out the door which was a few thousand less than I previously thought. The $1K off is only until 7/31 and that's way too soon for me given what the next 8-9 months will hold.


----------



## Festus56

> Bill, I m gonna need ya to stop by on yer 4 days off and saw up some of these logs sittin around here…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Is your mill still in the assembly line?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer.


----------



## Festus56

I think maybe I will try woodworking. First cutting board I have made.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Great looking chest Monte. What size is it?
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> I like a big chest… I m just sayin …..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


ROFL


----------



## mojapitt

Nice Festus. How did you cut it out?


----------



## Festus56

Was cut out with the bandsaw then sanded with the oscillating sander. A pattern I use for cribbage boards.


----------



## mojapitt

Hadn't thought about you having the pattern, makes sense to expand what you offer.


----------



## CFrye

Nice starter, Mark, juice groove even!
I've been watching Matt Cremona mill a walnut log on YouTube. 




View on YouTube
If you want to skip ahead, look at the book matched slabs at the 16:27 mark. Drool!
My coworker's husband told her that only 3 of their trees are walnut. Still waiting for pictures…


----------



## Festus56

> Nice starter, Mark, juice groove even!
> I ve been watching Matt Cremona mill a walnut log on YouTube.
> View on YouTube
> If you want to skip ahead, look at the book matched slabs at the 16:27 mark. Drool!
> My coworker s husband told her that only 3 of their trees are walnut. Still waiting for pictures…
> 
> - CFrye


I could use a board or two like that.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, watch the log lift on the trailer in the video


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill, I m gonna need ya to stop by on yer 4 days off and saw up some of these logs sittin around here…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Is your mill still in the assembly line?
> 
> - Festus56


Yep…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. Hope today is a LOT better than yesterday was…..waiting on a call back from Veterans Admin people, about catching a ride to Ross Heart Hospital Thursday morning….

Might cut a couple boards down into drawer parts….later. Maybe the floor will be dry….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, that's exactly what I need to do. Won't be hard. My buddy can weld it up pretty quickly. Just gotta get some more steel and a bigger winch. I can make it so that it sits in the stake pockets on the trailer and then I can move from pocket to pocket, with some assistance.


----------



## bandit571

VA Van ride…..a NO-GO at this station…...may just cancel the whole trip….


----------



## CFrye

Frustrating times, Bandit. What about someone from church?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool 65° this morning. Will get up to the mid 80's later with a chance of rain and t-storms again.


----------



## diverlloyd

Does this count as "wood work"


----------



## ssnvet

Loyd… is that an ultrasound? Someone making a new little woodworker?


----------



## ssnvet

> weathered look like driftwood
> - boxcarmarty


Have you considered salt water rubbed with sand?


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, I thinks that's more like good work.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> weathered look like driftwood
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Have you considered salt water rubbed with sand?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


You suggesting he holystone the thing?!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> VA Van ride…..a NO-GO at this station…...may just cancel the whole trip….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit,

The Red Cross out here offers rides to medical appointments for $5 each way. The Red Cross in your area may offer similar services.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes she is due the end of august. 
Bill it was fast work and I think I did a good job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Yes she is due the end of august.
> Bill it was fast work and I think I did a good job.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Lol.


----------



## Gene01

Congrats, DL. This your first? Gonna be a boy or girl ?


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene it's our first and this will be the first baby I have ever held. Also it's a girl or so they think. The first she was moving around but they said it's a girl and this ultrasound they couldn't get a pick of the goods. So they are going with girl. We have the names for her down to Scarlet Gail Lloyd and Amelia Gail Lloyd the wife also likes Cora as a name.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty and Bill, my friend in Tennessee used a salvaged roll-bar from a truck for his lift on log trailer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a pretty good idea Monte. I'm thinking mi e should be a little over 6' tall. I have an idea of what materials I need to purchase to make it. About 20 feet of 2×2 square tube and some other pieces for bracing and the hinge parts. Now I'm off to see the Incredibles 2 movie.


----------



## rhybeka

I've got 18 sheets of ply and 14 bags full of R-15 batts in my driveway. Rain is forecasted on Friday. better get busy!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka at least drag it inside the shed/shop. Not sure what you are set on calling it so far so I'm going shed/shop if that's okay for now.


----------



## bandit571

Walked the 5 blocks over to the Lung Doctor's office at the hospital….and walked back….20 minute walk each way.

NO, I do not intend to walk over to OSU/ Ross Heart Center..

Spent most of the day IN the shop…until time to walk. Have a bit more to do, and one drawer will be done…all 29 plugs have been made ( + a few extras) installed, and trimmed flush. Bandsaw is down, until I can work on it….

$500 to fix the van…..he may even start on it tomorrow…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Beka at least drag it inside the shed/shop. *Not sure what you are set on calling it so far *so I m going shed/shop if that s okay for now.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Even though Becky's a civilian, I'm voting for "The Goat Locker."


----------



## mojapitt

We're trying to come up with a new name to do some shows. What do ya'll think about "Forest Creations"? It's my wife's suggestion.


----------



## mojapitt

Today was the end of a few days of misery for my wife. Her mother passed away last Friday night and was buried this morning. She chose not to fly home at this time, but has been truly traumatized from it.


----------



## Gene01

Sorry for your loss, Monte.

How about M&L Artistry in Wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel bad for Leana. That must be terrible, especially after having just been there.


----------



## bandit571

Sorry for your loss, Monte…and Mrs. Monte…

One drawer is in the clamps….still needs handles installed, after it gets cleaned up.

Been processing 50 photos from today's shop times…...whew…..even after deleting a few.

Feet hurt, for some reason…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte the maker of a magnificent magical cavalcade of lumber artistry. From mangled wood carcasses to (ta da) fine furnishings made custom for you. Sorry I have been watching magicians today.


----------



## Gene01

Get all your videos watched now, DL. Got a feeling you might be otherwise occupied, come late August.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I'm hoping it goes well since I will be trying a new migraine med around the same time that the baby gets here.


----------



## bandit571

One drawer in the clamps..








Two more to do..sometime.









This thing is the Veritas 3/8" Tapered Plug Cutter ( are we supposed to add "and I LOVE it?) that also likes to eat a plug, now and then….









Needed a bunch of plugs….29 plus a few extras, just in case…









Got them all in…took the time to haul a board to the shop….and then trimmed the plugs flush..









And, if you pay attention to the grain…..there IS a plug right in front of that chisel…


----------



## mudflap4869

New baby (@ times) = migraine. BTDT. 1 Aug 1986 last time. Sent him off to California a little over a week ago, = end of migraines. (hopefully) He is happy being with his sweetheart. Hopefully she wont get sick of him and send him back. I might even recover some of the space his work area took up in "my" *(?)* shop.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, please give Lena a hug from me. Prayers for the family.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Please pass on our condolences to Leana.

DL-Pending congratulations on your first grand baby. Don't paint the room pink just yet. Some of the plumbing doesn't develop until later in the pregnancy.


----------



## rhybeka

/hugs/ for Leana! That has to be tough.

I got the insulation moved into the shed. I left the ply stacked and banded in the driveway. safety in numbers?

cut up a bunch of garden tomatoes and made pico. first time in two weeks I didn't work for 12 hours.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Monte hope Lena can get some peace soon. That is a hard thing to deal with for sure.

It is coming along Bandit. Looking good.

Congrats DL !! The little rascalls really are worth all the trouble. We already knew but this is how our next addition was announced to the world yesterday.


----------



## Handtooler

Monte & Leana I'm so sorry for Leana's loss; prayers are with you.


----------



## CFrye

That is cute, Mark!


----------



## Gene01

Hoping for many migraine free months/years for ya DL.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, give her a hug for me…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Sorry for your loss Monte. My wife's Father died and she also stayed here. Tough times.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## rhybeka

walked into a pile of emails and already had stuff leftover from yesterday to do. Good thing I'm off for two days


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everybody. May go buy some logs today.


----------



## diverlloyd

Condolences monte

Don this is our first baby so a grand baby will be in 25 years if she waits till after finishing school.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning everybody. May go buy some logs today.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I picked up 3 ash logs Sunday, may go git the other 2 today…..


----------



## DonBroussard

> Don this is our first baby so a grand baby will be in 25 years if she waits till after finishing school.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Oops! Missed that tiny but important detail. Sorry 'bout that, DL!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Fellow Humans and Randy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Don this is our first baby so a grand baby will be in 25 years if she waits till after finishing school.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Congratulations!! Enjoy them while they are young because they grow up very quickly. My son graduates High School in May.


----------



## UncleBuck

sorry for your loss Monte


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice morning here but going to get hot later.

Still waiting to get called out to a fire. Going to go play with the truck some today. It is a different one than I drove last year.


----------



## bandit571

Bad when I need two blogs, to cover one day's work in the shop…..

Called the Ross Heart Center….told them I will just reschedule for a later date. Waiting to hear back.

Need one drawer out of the clamps, cleaned and fitted, and knobbed up…..and out of the way. Then I can start on No. 2 Drawer. As soon as I can get the next plank to the shop….may just haul both, and cut the longest "good" parts where I find them…..one seems to be another Knot Farm…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Neighbors friend wants a workbench made. Okay so what kind of work do you do and what kind of accessories do you want it to have.

His reply, "Oh I don't do any work or anything, just want a bench in my basement as a conversation piece."

Don't think he liked my comment the borgs sell them, get one.

ROFL


----------



## Gene01

> Neighbors friend wants a workbench made. Okay so what kind of work do you do and what kind of accessories do you want it to have.
> 
> His reply, "Oh I don t do any work or anything, just want a bench in my basement as a conversation piece."
> 
> Don t think he liked my comment the borgs sell them, get one.
> 
> ROFL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


So does Harbor Freight. It will likely hold up under some intense gazing.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer is still a tad sticky…the last 1" or so before it is closed up…









Got most of the parts for the other two drawers cut to length….had a knot farm..









And…









I guess they weren't kidding..about it being Knotty Pine….
Laid out three router bits….to decide which to use on the edges…









Taking a nice long BREAK….before I start in on Drawer #2









Cussing has already begun…


----------



## DanKrager

> So does Harbor Freight. It will likely hold up under some intense gazing.
> 
> - Gene Howe


This made me laugh out loud and spurt coffee!

I wish LJ had emojis and likes. It might even be cost and space efficient for them by cutting out whole swaths of posts saying "i like it". What of it Cricket? 
DanK


----------



## bandit571

Having trouble getting rescheduled for OSU Ross heart center….automated phone system sucks.

Late lunch….waiting to see how the rest of the day goes….


----------



## diverlloyd

Don no biggie I know we are on the older side for the first kid.
Dan I don't think we need likes or emojis. Facebook and Reddit have that covered( both of which I don't use). It's nice to get on a forum and not have to read it like a text message from my nephew. Maybe I'm just a very old soul that doesn't like new things like that.


----------



## Gene01

Dan, I'm sorry to have caused that mess. Hope your keyboard survived.

DL, how old are you? I was 36 and Phyl was 29 when we had twins. One of which just had his first…his wfe and he are both 40.


----------



## diverlloyd

Just turned 37 on the 14th and the wife is 34 or 35


----------



## Handtooler

Diver, At 77 I'm certainly on the older side and I fully agree with you.


----------



## mojapitt

CEO of hospital in Rapid City that I hated so bad, was fired today. If I wasn't working tonight, I would raise a drink in celebration.


----------



## Bonka

Rapid City is where I went to nursing school. I graduated in '69 when there were two hospitals in town. I am glad I was never subjected to the one that is there now. I have heard too many bad stories from friends still living there.


----------



## Gene01

> CEO of hospital in Rapid City that I hated so bad, was fired today. If I wasn t working tonight, I would raise a drink in celebration.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No worries, Monte. I and, I'm sure a few others here, will happily raise a couple for ya.
Losing their hardest working and, most knowledgeable employee was just the last straw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will certainly raise one for ya Monte.
Well, I built a lot loading apparatus today. Milled up some 5×5 pine timbers(overkill) and made the hinges. Used just a rope to attach the loader so I could hang a chain hoist from it to see it in action. It think it will work. My only fear is that my little winch will wimp out. I made a half lap joint to connect the two sides.


----------



## Festus56

I chuckled a bit when I saw that in the RC news Monte. I will have a couple for you in a bit. We have a date with our favorite brewery in awhile.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> CEO of hospital in Rapid City that I hated so bad, was fired today. If I wasn t working tonight, I would raise a drink in celebration.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I got ya covered buddy…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, I have to wait until Sunday evening to have my once-weekly bourbon-but I will raise it in your honor!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been givin' it a lot of thought Bill…as well as Monte's beers…..


----------



## bandit571

Did ya ever have one of those days…where Mr. Gumption AND Mr. Motivation up and just leave the building….?

WAS going for a little shoptime this evening…..can't seem to motivate enough to head that way….maybe worked too much this morning?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The rack would hafta have the full swing of the trailer or you would hafta re-route yer cable and grab it again to bring it all the way to the front…..


----------



## DanKrager

I lived through two very bad hospital CEOs. One ended up in jail and the other got a large dose of his own medicine when a hostile take over happened.

OK. No likes. I don't use the other sites mentioned.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The rack would hafta have the full swing of the trailer or you would hafta re-route yer cable and grab it again to bring it all the way to the front…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes, once the arch makes it's full swing I will have to either reattach the chain further back on the log and swing the arch back or just attach the winch straight to the log. It will depend on how much the winch can pull.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> The rack would hafta have the full swing of the trailer or you would hafta re-route yer cable and grab it again to bring it all the way to the front…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Yes, once the arch makes it's full swing I will have to either reattach the chain further back on the log and swing the arch back or just attach the winch straight to the log. It will depend on how much the winch can pull.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, RMS Titanic was outfitted with state of the art Wellen davits. These davits were unique at the time, because they could pivot toward the ship to pick up an inner row of lifeboats, and then pivot away from the ship to lower the boats over the side.

Maybe if you set up your "davit" so that it could pick up a log, by pivoting toward the rear of the trailer, and then, with the log attached, pivot toward the front of the trailer, moving the log into position in one smooth motion.


----------



## diverlloyd

So I moved the bourbon shelving inside the house to get it out of my way in the shop. I hope to be able to deliver it tomorrow but the forecast has lots of rain so it maybe a bit longer. I posted it as a project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/386970 so if you all want to take a look.

Bill that looks like a big loader will it be attached or removable?
Monte that good news on the firing maybe the hospital will make a turn for the better.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ still working but I thought I'd pop by. going to be a long day of siding moving tomorrow


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's removable AJ. Had to lift it off with tractor, but removable.


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice bill.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bill, RMS Titanic was outfitted with state of the art Wellen davits. These davits were unique at the time, because they could pivot toward the ship to pick up an inner row of lifeboats, and then pivot away from the ship to lower the boats over the side.
> 
> Maybe if you set up your "davit" so that it could pick up a log, by pivoting toward the rear of the trailer, and then, with the log attached, pivot toward the front of the trailer, moving the log into position in one smooth motion.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


As I recall the Titantic sunk.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This one's for you Monte!!


----------



## CFrye

0630 breakfast date with my sister, her spouse and Mudflap. Then to Mom's house to meet with a junk hauler to remove old TV's (7 of them), a broken freezer, and other assorted crap. Ended up having him and his buddy empty the entire house. 3 loads on his 7' X 16' dump trailer. We salvaged a few things (some of which are piled in the shop, some in sister's car to go back to Arizona). I believe the last load was furniture the guys wanted to keep or sell. Broke my heart for some of the pieces to go to the landfill because they were special to my mom. There is just no room *ANYWHERE!* We did get a quote from an auctioneer, but it was going to be a couple of weeks before he was going to be able to pick up some of the stuff (not the TV's and junk). So we went with the junk haulers. It is done. 
We are all tired.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The rack would hafta have the full swing of the trailer or you would hafta re-route yer cable and grab it again to bring it all the way to the front…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Yes, once the arch makes it's full swing I will have to either reattach the chain further back on the log and swing the arch back or just attach the winch straight to the log. It will depend on how much the winch can pull.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hmmm, gives me something ta sleep on tonight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Take a break Candy, look at it again tomorrow…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

The cats have taken up residence on the cat walk above my new gate and fence.

Cat approved?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

After years of use by the kids the shuttle is has been put in for a refit. Got the nose section taken off today and some new post put in. Going to add 4 feet so I can store 12 ft long stuff on the sides and plywood inside. It will then be transformed into a Space Cargo Container. Have to come up with a interesting Galactic themed Cargo Company.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

A Space Cargo Company….and a Cathouse…..

Gumption came back, and dragged me to the shop…just closed the place up a few minutes ago….and I am sore.

Drawer #2 has a front made. Dovetail pins and all. One side has the tails done…and test fitted to the drawer front..

Film after a bit….still in the camera..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just to screw with the neighbors I might get creative and make a turret that swivels for the top in the front. Bet that gets some attention.

ROFL


----------



## bandit571

Took a lot of work….to get to this point..









As for that bandsaw..









That don't look very good…Maybe Saturday, I can tear it down, and rebuild it.









Panel for the drawer front needed planed down for width….









Tried this way to square the ends….meh…used old reliable









Takes a while to cut a 1×8….









Did a bit of chopping, too. Arms are a bit tired, right now….


----------



## diverlloyd

Planet express is a good name from futurama. Or you could go for a Star Trek name.quicksilver is another one from a comic I'm reading.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Planet express is a good name from futurama. Or you could go for a Star Trek name.quicksilver is another one from a comic I m reading.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Planet Express, I like it.

Son just informed me he really liked the turret idea. Said he could brag about that at school. Probably get me a visit from men in black or something.

LOL


----------



## CFrye

> Planet express is a good name from futurama. Or you could go for a Star Trek name.quicksilver is another one from a comic I m reading.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Planet Express, I like it.
> 
> Son just informed me he really liked the turret idea. Said he could brag about that at school. Probably get me a visit from men in black or something.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Tell Frank I said he's my favorite!


----------



## mudflap4869

WBBN if we send Bandit down to your place, would your crew treat him to a free CAT SCAN? I'll chip in 25 cents toward his taxi fare, if someone else will pay the postage to mail it to him.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN if we send Bandit down to your place, would your crew treat him to a free CAT SCAN? I ll chip in 25 cents toward his taxi fare, if someone else will pay the postage to mail it to him.
> 
> - mudflap4869


He will get scanned alright!! Wife has a dozen, what a bunch of characters. One wants to shred you, another wants to bless you with a "Lake of Hope" others just stare at you and wonder if you have food, or want to know why you have interrupted a nap.


----------



## mojapitt

Hail storm in Hill City SD yesterday


----------



## Festus56

Don't you miss the Black Hills weather Monte?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Evening everyone. I'm sitting on front of my computer tonight trying to come up with words for a eulogy.

On Sunday July 15, my mother passed onto another plane of existence after fighting a nasty bout with several complications from having started kidney dialysis. She had been in the hospital for approximately 6 weeks dealing with infections and rashes and had many ups and downs that just wore her body out. She was very tired and had expressed many times she was scared and could see how people just give up. Graciously, she was sedated and passed peacefully in the presence of myself, my wife, my sister and her husband, and my aunt (her sister).

I would like to thank everyone for your kind words as I tried to explain my absence over the last several weeks. Everyone's positive comments and kind words were truly beacons in the night as we tried to progress through trying to help my mother to recover.

It has continued to be a busy week with the preparations for services and memorial. As the week draws on, the tasks pertaining to setting up services draw to an end and the real work of settling the estate draw closer I take the time I get to spend chatting with my friends here at LumberJocks as a kind of solace in an ever surmounting mountain of responsibility. The folks here at LumberJocks, especially here in the Stumpy Nubs forum have become a support structure for me and I look forward to getting back into the shop and distracting my mind from the burden placed upon it.

Time marches on and the memories we have persist with us. It is the good memories that we try to preserve and having a group of good friends allows the mind to be at ease.

I am tasked with building a memorial urn for both my mother and my father's remains as I now am in possession of both. I know that the kind words of my fellow woodworkers will help to ease my mind and nurture my heart as I proceed with this project. Once I determine what I want to create to house the remains I plan on showing my friends here, as I try to create something that does justice to the memories of my parents.

I am truly blessed to have found a great place to discuss my love for woodworking and even more so blessed to have made so many great friends in such a short time.

Thanks for being here and accepting me.


----------



## mojapitt

Very sorry to hear Mike. Know that she's at peace. Wish the best for your family.


----------



## Festus56

Sorry for your loss Mike. Hang in there Friend. I know all to well it is not easy but we are like a family here and you and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

A tough time Mike, truly sorry about your loss.


----------



## mojapitt

> Don t you miss the Black Hills weather Monte?
> 
> - Festus56


No


----------



## DIYaholic

Mike ,
So sorry for your lose….


----------



## rhybeka

/hugs/ Mike.

RANDY!

tough to sleep with three kittens pouncing on your head.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry to hear about your mom, Mike. I would like to know the funeral arrangements. If they are local, I would like to come by even if I am working.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would like to see a hail storm like that, as long as my truck is nowhere nearby.


----------



## bandit571

Morning People…and Randy.

Rescheduled for the 7 and 8 Aug….0715 on the 7th. Aught to be a fun drive…should have the van back..maybe.

Why am I up this early in the morning…...because OSU called this early….


----------



## UncleBuck

monte : Carma is a great thing when is comes around, makes you smile just a little. hoist a glass when u can.


----------



## UncleBuck

Mike: so sorry for the loss of your mom, it is a very hard time, lost mine over a year ago not a day goes by when i don't think of her or just wish i could talk thru a problem. i made my mom's urn and it is such a wonderful experience, i touch the urn everyday just to say hi. prayers to you and your family. it does get better just not quickly. take care


----------



## UncleBuck

a few red cedars to mill, let the fun begin. thanks to the power company.


----------



## UncleBuck

not sure if anybody even read a post awhile back, my neighbors ash tree was hit by lightening, she was so upset that she was going to lose her tree, she even called it him. i took a branch from the tree and made this sign for them at no cost of course. i will deliver it tonight hope they like it . the lightening split it bad and had to use a lot of epoxy to hold it together. thanks for looking


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike sorry for your loss and condolences to you and yours. I feel the same about this forum thread as you do it's a small internet family.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome sign Buck


----------



## UncleBuck

thanks Monte


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice morning here but going to warm up again.

Nice Terry. Looks like it will last many more years now.


----------



## UncleBuck

thanks mark i try to get them back to reapply the spar once a year, but most people don't take care of them.


----------



## UncleBuck

was digging in my log pile and found a nice cherry log that i have forgotten i had better get it milled and see what comes out.


----------



## Gene01

Neat sign, Buck. Very creative use of that limb.


----------



## bandit571

Second drawer is in the clamps..









Had an issue with a knot…









The screws are to hold the back in a dado….that I had to mill through that knot..









Floor has been swept( about the fourth time today), and…









Even the stairway has been cleaned up…..

Have to be at Ross Heart Center, Wexler on the 7th of Aug…@ 0715…..Should be way before rush hour on I 270/I-315 ? Lab work, and registration….something about a TEE?

Maybe after Supper….I can start on the third drawer? Working at the Speed of Smell…..or at the Speed of Randy?


----------



## UncleBuck

hey bandit: did someone tell you when you were young that the one that dies with the most hand planes wins !! nice collection nice work too.


----------



## UncleBuck

thanks gene she has not seen it yet but i think she will approve


----------



## Gene01

Is she the 70 yo who gets the JD thermometer?


----------



## ssnvet

Missed a few days, but can see you've all been busy. I'm sorry to hear of the tough times some are experiencing.

Monte… I'm sorry for Leanna's loss. Being far away is certainly hard for her. But hopefully she can take solace in some of the happier memories from her last visit home.

Mike… I'm also sorry for your loss and saying a prayer for you to experience "supernatural grace" in dealing with all of the responsibilities and people's differing opinions as you tie up the loose ends. You can't make everyone happy… but maybe you can be a peacemaker. You have your fond memories of your mom, and they are worth more than all the rest of the material stuff. Don't let anyone make you bitter as you do the necessary deeds. You are giving your mom one last gift by doing this final "favor" for her.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ what a day! we managed to get the other order of trim picked up in my dad's church van (comfy ride too!) and the manager of the wholesale siding supply store offered me a job making frames for their signs. I told her I have plenty of projects but it sounds simple to do. came back home and proceeded to get the walls trimmed out with a few more 2×4's so there's enough there to put siding nails into. I need to do some more research about soffit vents and such. I ended up having to buy un-vented soffit

I came down to play video games but uhm… the TV isn't turning on.  when I unplug/plug it back in it click but no power. can't be good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that knot looks like the one that I had come off at the tablesaw and hit me.

Bookcases have been installed. Now to build the pieces over the window. Won't be too difficult, just have to make sure the dimension are right.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Bill


----------



## Festus56

Good job there Bill. What kind of paint are you using? Looks nicer than my painting.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thank you everyone for the kind words.

Bill, Wednesday afternoon evening was the memorial visitation at Schrader Funeral home on Manchester and we had the service this morning at St. Joseph's Catholic Church in Manchester. If I had know sooner I'd have let you know.
Last night I was suffering from writer's block and needed to get my writing juices flowing.

I hope everyone is ok with it, I'd like to post what I came up with.

Time. We always think there is more than enough. It's something we take for granted, sun comes up, sun goes down. Simple, right? It flies when you're having fun, and drags on when the situation is less than ideal. However, it's one of those concepts that is so dynamic that it can be hard to thoroughly explain. Time can fly away from you even when you're not enjoying yourself. It's a manmade measurement that is wrapped up in an intangible constant that we all know exists, but can't quite put our hands on it. You never really know how much time there really is.

We're gathered here today, in this house of God to remember my mother Sharyn Marie Arnold; Sister, wife, mother, friend. We're here because of the time she spent with all of us. Truthfully, there was nothing more precious or valuable to her than the time she spent with those she cared for. It's my belief that Mom wanted to spend more time with all of us. A minute, a second, a day, an eternity. Graciously, she now has the eternity to spend the time with those who have left us, and is waiting for the rest of us to join her.

A lot goes through our minds when someone leaves us. Did I do this right? What if I did that? What if I hadn't done this? Really, too many questions with no answers. We second guess ourselves trying to come to grips with the fact that our time to interact has been decided. However, my Mom never really second guessed her time with anyone. She had the ability to extend the time she had to interact with you, to fit her. Whether you liked it or not, Mom was going to make sure that the time she spent wasn't going to be enough, and you'd have to spend more time with her. It was like that my entire life. She'd interrogate you just to get a minutia of information out of you, just so she could figure out how to extend her interaction time; And it's only because she loved you.

We're here today because we're not out of time. The clock has merely reset, and Mom is waiting to ask us all a million questions. She wouldn't want us to be sad because she knows that we all will be able to gather again and spend the time we all need together. Time was love to my Mother. There was never enough, and plenty to give out.


----------



## UncleBuck

> Is she the 70 yo who gets the JD thermometer?
> 
> - Gene Howe


no gene its her husband he does those tractor rides all over the state


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mike, Well Said, brother!

I just laid my parents to rest (Dad in '08 and Mom in '09-goodness, has it been that long…..?!), and I feel for you. It's an emotion-wrenching experience, that you are in no way prepared for-even when you know it's coming. Lean on your family and friends-you're going to need them. More than you know right now. I didn't have a lot of support, and I ended up having a few conversations with the Reverend Jack Daniels….. (Short term relief that night, not so good the next morning…....)

One thing that helped me was to write. So write. And write. Then write some more. Even if no one else reads it, just write.

It helps-I don't know why, but it just does.

Your extended family here will listen. And sometimes that's the best gift of all-to just listen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's very nice Mike.


----------



## Festus56

Mike that is a well wrote tribute to your Mother.


----------



## CFrye

((((Mike)))) prayers for you and your family. Words from your heart to theirs (and ours). Thank you for sharing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice words Mike. Always tough coming up with what to say at someone's funeral never mind your Mom.


----------



## Gene01

Very eloquent, Mike.


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice Mike.

Beka thank you for the dovetail complement . I think next I will try Japanese dovetails. I'm sure there will be very kind words said as they hit the floor at high rates of speed.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nicely said Mike


----------



## bandit571

About an hour to clean up the Second Drawer..









Got these things all smoothed down flush…handles have been installed…









Something didn't look right…









A fix was done….1/8" thick strips were added the the opening itself…









I also fitted the front of the last drawer….will have to buy a short bit of pine….









As this is all the good lumber left…just enough for the two sides. I can buy a short piece for the back of the drawer. Hopefully, it won't have a bullet in it..









Like the one side piece has….

Think that will do for one day's work…( still no word on the van..yet…)


----------



## Festus56

So since our internet Etsy store is on hold while waiting for a call out for a wildland fire I get to play with ideas. After the last cutting board I decided to try another one with the MT design. Even got the laser involved this time. It works for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

"Some things in here don't react well to bullets"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well that's a winner Mark. I wish I had a laser…...wait I do!
Where'd you get the star file? Make it yourself?


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome job Festus


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've had three people contact me tonight. A friend wants to try some of my rusty planes in his electrolysis derusting tank. Another friend asked about building a screen door and shipping to Virginia. Finally someone posted on my Wildfire page about some walnut trees. She wants to sell them. We'll see about that. Maybe.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> "Some things in here don't react well to bullets"
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Great Navy movie!

(Anyone know which one it is?)

(Besides Bill…......!)


----------



## Gene01

Not quite an accurate quote from Red October.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, I'm surprised you haven't been called up for the Substation wildfire . Apparently it's the highest priority wildfire in the nation.

But if you do get called up, and you are coming into Oregon through PDX, let me know, and I can meet you at the airport.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Not quite an accurate quote from Red October.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Ding, ding, ding-we have a winner!

(And yes it's accurate, as far as I remember.)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, it was "most things in here don't react too well to bullets".


----------



## Festus56

It is possible to come through Portland but not at the airport. Will be driving a 3800 gal. water truck. We were thru there last year on the way to Grants Pass. Was 2 days before the eclipse so do not need that traffic again.


----------



## bandit571

May wait til morning for the next blog episode…...Hmmm…Episode #13..on a Friday? Somehow, that figures…

Goodnight, Folks….


----------



## Festus56

Bill I took a clip art of a flag and cut the stars out in MS paint. You ever want one of my designs I can send you the file that I use.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Thanks Mark. I'll let ya know.


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately the design Virginia doesn't work well with the American Flag


----------



## firefighterontheside

Terrible news out of Branson Mo this morning. Last evening a Duck boat sank on Table Rock lake in a freak wind storm. So far there are 11 confirmed dead and still 5 more missing. There is a sad video of the boat foundering in the waves and everybody staying on the boat. I imagine myself throwing my whole family with life jackets into the lake to not go down with the boat, but everybody just stayed aboard.


----------



## ssnvet

> Ok, it was "most things in here don't react too well to bullets".
> - firefighterontheside


Yes…. you didn't want to discharge any type of weapon in the boat… but if you had to repel boarders you could position yourself at the Operations Compartment upper level passageway with the short barrel shotty and perforate anything that came down the ladder.


----------



## ssnvet

> Duck boat sank on Table Rock lake in a freak wind storm. So far there are 11 confirmed dead and still 5 more missing. There is a sad video of the boat foundering in the waves and everybody staying on the boat. I imagine myself throwing my whole family with life jackets into the lake to not go down with the boat, but everybody just stayed aboard.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I read it capsized in heavy winds and suspect people were trapped.

They do Duck Boat tours of Bean Town that include a splash in the Charles River that have had fatal accidents in the past. There is no way I would ever put my family on one of those WWII relics.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….


----------



## firefighterontheside

The video shows it struggling for several minutes. Each wave seems to put more water over the bow and the boat got deeper and deeper in the water. I read about the incidents in Boston too. One sank in Arkansas and killed 13 people. We rode one a few years ago, but it was blue sky day. We went into the lake at the same spot that this one did.


----------



## DonBroussard

So sad to hear about the Branson Duck incident. When our kids were still kids, we rode the Ducks in Table Rock Lake. We have a picture of each of them captaining the boat.


----------



## Gene01

Very sad. Glad we took our rented pontoon tour around Table Rock a couple weeks ago. We got run off the water by winds and rain. Luckily, the winds were moderate. The lightning was scary, though.


----------



## Gene01

Any word from Charles Neil re: the PBS special?


----------



## bandit571

This IS Friday…isn't it?

Still no word on when the van will be done, yet.

Rainy-old morning out there….may have to motivate to the shop….and cut a few dovetails….


----------



## Redoak49

Very sad for the people at Table Rock. What were the Duck owners and operators thinking to go out in those conditions. The radar clearly showed strong storms coming. Not a freak stormy a heavy thunderstorm


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene ,
its in the hands of the foundation who does all the funding.
The issue has been one PBS station merged with another then a third , so it got shelved until someone could figure out who was doing what and so forth , but it is now supposedly back on the move … so who knows .


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is 68° and headed to the 90's today. Then maybe cool off for a few days. No wild storms in the near future for our area.

Real sad / bad deal with the duck boat by Branson. I would not ride a big one like that in that weather. Only been on one small tour boat. was near Jasper, AB on the Spirit Island tour. A great trip on a beautiful day.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Mr. Neil. Some guys were asking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Final death toll was 17.


----------



## mudflap4869

103 degrees and 41% humidity. According to the national weather service calculator that gives us a heat index of 127.3 degrees. Just a tad warm for me. You aint big enough to make me turn on the kitchen stove. Too danged hot to even take a nap. Too danged far to the lake (1/4 mile) to dive in.


----------



## bandit571

Last of the dovetails are done for this "Chester Drawers" 









Will work on the back and install a bottom panel tomorrow,,,,









All I worked on was the dovetails….I am plumb worn out..now.


----------



## diverlloyd

Rocker seat came out of the clamps today and it has stayed in one piece so that's nice


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chester's a handsome guy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Rocker seat came out of the clamps today and it has stayed in one piece so that s nice
> 
> - diverlloyd


That's good news AJ. When I sit down, I like the seat to be in one piece.


----------



## Gene01

> Chester's a handsome guy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


He's got nice tails in his drawers.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill it was more of a if I don't like it once the clamps are off it will hit the floor and then be a cutting board parts.


----------



## mojapitt

Been promising wife for 2 years for a pellet Grill


----------



## mojapitt

Another picture of the Hill City hail storm


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm pretty sure the search dogs on our Task Force are trained to NOT look for weiners.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That hail is amazing.


----------



## Gene01

Just read that among the 17 souls lost at Tab l e Rock, were 9 of one family. It just gets worse.


----------



## mojapitt

> Just read that among the 17 souls lost at Tab l e Rock, were 9 of one family. It just gets worse.
> 
> - Gene Howe


And the captain told them that they didn't need life jackets.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We just read that too.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Didn't need life jackets? Really? Safety Last is there motto?


----------



## Mean_Dean

What about SOLAS?

Last time I was on a cruise ship, we were required to attend a lifeboat drill. We first had to go down to our cabins, don our life jackets, and then report to our muster station. Once there, a crewperson showed us how to embark the lifeboat, and what to do in an emergency.

(Of course, we all looked ridiculous standing there in our life jackets, and people had a lot of fun posing for, and taking photos.)

There must be similar Coast Guard regulations for these Duck Boats.


----------



## Mean_Dean

How do you help prevent wildfires? With goats, of course!

Just came across this article .

Apparently, fire departments hire goats, and have them eat their way through non-native vegetation that fuels wildfires. Fires don't usually get started in the areas the goats have worked.

Which means Bill should probably take his goats to work with him.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning

dialed into work but trying to figure out where to get soffit vents that will keep bugs and birds out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I rode on a duck boat from the same company a few years ago, but I don't remember what we did as far as life jackets. I think we may have put them on the boys. I believe the regulation is that there has to be one for every person on the boat, but they don't have to have it on.


----------



## ssnvet

Thursday night we had a 50 years in business celebration surprise party cruise for the company founders around Lake Winnipesaukee on the MV Mt. Washington. 200 peeps only half filled the 4 deck 230' ship. Had a great time! No safety briefing at all, but the ship seemed sufficiently staffed and though the lake is huge it's peppered with hundreds of islands, so we were never that far from shore


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…yet another rainy day here….


----------



## ssnvet

Today's mission is to build an 8' picnic table


----------



## rhybeka

Good luck Matt! looks like rain here, Bandit but it's still dry. Are you sending it my way?


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers.
An eventful week in the Life of Frye is coming to an end. Sister and BIL will be back in the Land of AZ today. Mom's house is empty, final bug spraying will take place this Monday(been fighting that battle since February-finally changed companies) and professional cleaners come in a week after that. Earlier in the week we think one of the storms that roller through zapped the start-up capacitor on the A/C unit at Mom's. That has been fixed. We have an offer on the house. Hope its a good one and that will be off our backs! Found a trunk with old pictures that we went through, a few good laughs were had! Who are those skinny kids?! August sleep study was bumped up due to a cancelation, so I did that last night. I get the official results next week (unofficially, I will be getting a CPAP). 
Ah, this thing called 'adulting' is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## bandit571

Dry here, now….sent the rain up towards Marion area….and on to Cleveland…..DL must be sending his rain your way…

Waiting to see IF the van gets done..today. Boss is NOT a Happy Camper….


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, maybe you as a medical professional can answer this. Why do they call it a sleep study when they never let you sleep (in my experience)?


----------



## rhybeka

Jack wanted me out of his spot on the chair. I'm not getting very far with work but I guess it's better than not working at all. Need to find out how many soffit vents I need to buy - and find ones that repel birds and insects.


----------



## CFrye

Good to see you and Mrs. Maniac smiling, Matt! Will the pic-a-nic table be all wood?
Dunno, Monte, I slept pretty good. I do remember waking up to put the mask on. Maybe you didn't get the good drugs to help?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Was a nice cool 67° early and only going to upper 80's today. Feels nice being a bit cooler.

Looks like a good time Matt. Nice evening cruise.

Good luck with the house Candy. Hope the offer is a good one.


----------



## Gene01

Not much happenin' in the mesa shop. Just trimming some dovetail splines and enjoying the coolness.
Put my 6" jointer on Craigs list today. For free. I'll give it two weeks. If it ain't gone then, I'll strip off the motor and make some scrapers with the blades. Then, it's off to the dump.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you get another jointer or decide you don't need anything straight in the future?


----------



## Gene01

Guy's on his way to pic k it up. 
No more big stuff, Bill. Plus, there's several ways to get a straight edge without a jointer. Cups and twists are handled with an adjustable planer sled.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear ya. 
That should be a happy customer. Don't let him talk you down on price.


----------



## bandit571

Board for the last drawer's back has been bought….1×8 x 2' Poplar…..ouch…

Pulley for the bandsaw's "new" motor has been bought…...$11….

Boss has been taken to the grocery store, as well….

Went past the shop where the van is being worked on…..still IN the garage…..not quite done, yet?

May get motivated to do a bit IN my shop….later?

Haven't needed a electric Jointer in almost a decade….


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ dealing with a not even a year old TV being dead. I haven't used it in about 2 1/2 weeks and it was fine the last time I used it. trying to find out if I purchased the extended warranty or if I need to engage the manufacturer. I should've stuck with samsung.


----------



## mojapitt

If this works, it's more of the Hill City Hail storm

https://www.facebook.com/100001171505400/posts/1796671600381873/


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I didn't know better I'd swear that was snow.


----------



## Festus56

Got to love the Black Hills Weather !!


----------



## Gene01

It's gone. We both were happy. Sure do like the extra space. 
He runs a little bandsaw mill and builds a few cabinets. He's employed by a restoration company. They redo houses and businesses after floods, fires and such. He said I'd be surprised at how many snow birds close their summer homes for the winter and leave the water on. I said no, I'm not at all surprised.


----------



## bandit571

Board has been bought









Trimmed to size. Dados made with a Stanley 45…









Drawer is now sitting in the clamps..









And I'm sitting here, peeling dried glue off my fingers….maybe later, when the glue has cured, I can add the knobs?

Bowl of Chocolate Chip Mint ice cream has been finished off…....

Still no van….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Couple of finds at the auction today…..

This pile for $19…..









This pile for $4…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That second picture has a C. S. Osborne 1/8'' chisel…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal for the pockethole stuff.
That's a little chisel.


----------



## bandit571

Marty: looks good!

No van…can't go anywhere unless I walk..or..Craig drives us in his NEW CAR….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I googled and learned it is a leather chisel…..


----------



## ssnvet

It's been a long day….

.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks good, Matt!

So, when's the BBQ?


----------



## mojapitt

Matt changed his tag line


----------



## mojapitt

How's it going Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How s it going Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They tell me I'm livin' the dream…..


----------



## mojapitt

Is that just your wife telling you that?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> It s been a long day….
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


About 8 feet long.


----------



## Gene01

Nice pick a nik table , Matt. Big enough for a nice gathering.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How s it going Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> They tell me I m livin the dream…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Some call that a nightmare.

Just saying,....

LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Nice pick a nik table , Matt. Big enough for a nice gathering.
> 
> - Gene Howe


So the Jamboree's gonna be at Matt's next year?!


----------



## mojapitt

My woodworking today follows Matt.


----------



## bandit571

PIP, anyone ?









Letting my Daughter decided what flavour to make this..
.









Router has been run around, then a sander..









Top edge..









Down at the feet…and up the outside corners…until the router was stopped by the top









And along the bottom edge.

That be enough, for one day…









Corners have been smoothed out….then the last of the handles installed.


----------



## mudflap4869

I don't know if it true but, it has been said that the Custer defeat was in the middle of a snow storm.
Matt, we **************************************** often use concrete blocks as table legs also. 
Stormed all night last night, lost power several times. Half a dozen lightning strikes startled the crap out of me. You would think that it was April.
But the temps stayed in the lower 90s today.


----------



## diverlloyd

Had the last tree in my front yard taken down. No good wood for me to use. Stormed bad all weekend. Went to a auction this morning to buy a car a 2010 4 door focus with 36000 miles on it still had the new car smell. 5200 is private party retail it sold for 6800. If I'm paying full blown car lot prices I might as well go to the car lot and get gouged. 
After that I played in the shop have some lumber layed out for baby Lloyd's dresser/changing table. Then made and glued all the parts I need for a crosscut sled 4'x3' tomorrow will be attaching the front piece and the fence then squaring that up. I'm hoping to have that done and a jig made for cutting a straight edge on rough lumber along with getting lumber planed and glued up for said dresser top. All before 2 pm we have a nieces birthday party at 4pm so it's going to be a busy day. Hopefully a light migraine day so I can use power tools.


----------



## Festus56

Nice haul Marty.

Chester is looking good Bandit.

Nice table Matt. Need 8 people to move that one.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Fellow Humans, and Randy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Sunday my friends. It's a beautiful morning. High of 82 today.


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Bill. 82 is fabulous. It's 75, here but, quickly headed to 95. I'll be doing some upgrades to our Tvs today. And, seeing as how I'm almost as tech savvy as a rock, I'll be in the AC most of the day. Tomorrow's 98 means an early shop start. Then, back in the house by noon. The shop fan begins to be less effective about then. Besides, noon is getting pretty close to nap time.


----------



## bandit571

Wondering whether to post that "Chester Drawers" as a Project? Doesn't have a lick of finish on it….just a stack of Pine ( and one Poplar) boards…..Drawers are NOT those "piston-fit" thingys…have to remember a 9 yr old will be beating this thing up…

need to haul it out of the shop….need some room to work on the Texas Bandsaw rebuild….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I interpret "finish" as "I built it and I'm finished with it".


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool 70° morning here. We are supposed to only be in the 80's for several days now.

Decided to try a Montana shaped tray since I now have the template for one. Will see how it comes out.


----------



## mojapitt

Got a PM from a new LJ member wanting to make a personal connection with me. I think one slipped by Cricket.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Got a PM from a new LJ member wanting to make a personal connection with me. I think one slipped by Cricket.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If she's cute, send her my way!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The captain?


----------



## mojapitt

The Captain. Cricket already got him(?).


----------



## mojapitt

Dean she's (?) a floozy. Not good enough for you.


----------



## Gene01

> Dean she s (?) a floozy. Not good enough for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So, not any port in a storm?


----------



## Festus56

Good one Gene!!


> Dean she s (?) a floozy. Not good enough for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> So, not any port in a storm?
> 
> - Gene Howe


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean she s (?) a floozy. Not good enough for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks for looking after me, Monte!


----------



## bandit571

News from the Bandsaw rebuild….









Old shaft….now on it's way to the trash can..









Bearings, spacer, rings looked good..









Installed on the new (THANK YOU!!!) shaft..









Installed in the case…added the wheel and the pulley









Ran it without a blade…..rechecked the set screws, and installed a 1/4" blade, and watched it run a bit









Blade stayed centered on the wheels. Craftsman motor even started right up…no issues.

May yet swap out the motors….maybe….have to haul that heavy thing TO the shop, first.


----------



## bandit571

How bad was that shaft worn?









Old sitting beside the new shaft….


----------



## firefighterontheside

What do you think about this? Liam's room with painting done and most of the carpet tiles in. I have to do the rest because the rest need cut.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Bill, although not quite my colors.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't mind the colors…...on a shirt, but a whole room is a bit much. This is our first attempt at carpet tiles. It seems a good way to do DIY carpet.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill, that young man is growing up on you. The room looks good for the young fella to create havoc in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He is at that Jim. He deserves to have a little growing up room away from his little brother.


----------



## bandit571

Walked out to pick up the van….almost a 2 mile walk…..I'm done for the evening.


----------



## bandit571

Took a couple more looks..









Tried to set the knobs so the grain looks like a smile…









Where the router stopped….


----------



## bandit571

posted it as a Project…...will see what the Project Police say about this…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Look good Bandit. See you got the Bandsaw up and running, nice!

Been working on the rehab of the kids shuttle all day. They promised rain, so far not a drop but I did get a tarp ready because Murphy likes to visit way too often.

Will get some pics of this evening. Off to see how much plywood stock and screws I have available. Maybe get some sides and a roof on it.

Ah who am I kidding, probably not..

LOL


----------



## ssnvet

Picnic table is 9' 6" and should seat 10. It's held together with clamps and covered with plastic for now as it rained all day today.

So I cleaned up the mess in the shop and turned my first pen


----------



## bandit571

Still trying to decide whether to swap out the motors on the bandsaw…..Need to haul a floor jack down to the shop, easier to move the motors around, and hold them up to where I can work on four bolts. Maybe later this week?


----------



## ssnvet

Mrs. Mainac took the kids blue berry picking yesterday and we are now inhaling a fresh bb pie. Just the right sweet-tart balance


----------



## mojapitt

Good work Matt.

I have always seen pen makers and bowl turners at many of my previous shows. So I was surprised when I applied for some "Juried" shows to se that most don't accept pen makers and bowl turners. Guess they don't consider them worthy of the higher-end shows.


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, Candy and I will be there shortly to insure that those pies are good enough to eat. It might require several pies before a safe decisions can be made.


----------



## CFrye

^^^What he said! Good looking pen!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love me some blueberry pie. I'll be there too. Write my name down on the list of attendees with that fine pen.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…

The pen was pretty easy to turn. But then again, my metal lathe excels at straight lines.

The Super Glue finish was super easy and was done in just a couple minutes


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all has been chatty today, that's unheard of on a Sunday. The rain must have kept ya inside…..


----------



## mojapitt

No rain here. Miserable 75° today. Nearly perfect weather.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! full day working on the dog house and at the real job as well. Ugh. I can;t wait for the next two weeks to be over. who's got the whisky?? had an amaretto sour the other night at dinner..two actually… went down a bit too smooth!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Y all has been chatty today, that s unheard of on a Sunday. The rain must have kept ya inside…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No rain all day, UNTIL! Finished up cutting a piece of plywood and the sky went black. Scrambled to load the cart and get to the house. Just made it before the rains of Noah started. Glad I though to set the tarp up first thing this morning. Pulled it over my work and went inside.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Can't have any pie…...without the ice cream…..so, while you all are having pie..I'll just have the ice cream..


----------



## Festus56

The boys room looks nice Bill. Kind of bright but nice.

No rain here either. Only got up to 81° so felt decent with a little breeze.

Had blueberry cobbler last night but I still have room for pie anytime!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bill, colors are a bit loud for my tastes but looks good. If little on is happy, all is good.

I once asked my Dad to paint my room, two tone blue. His reply: "Not going to happen."

LOL


----------



## rhybeka

mmmmm Pie


----------



## CFrye

Oh, I forgot to say, Nice pic-a-nic table, Matt. So, you're hosting the 2019 gathering?


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, looks like you need to send them out for more berries. That auta learn ya ta not brag so loud.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, the bourbon's over here. Maker's 46 ok with you?


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean I would've had some and then passed out on the couch  probly would've been good for turning my brain off though. I was up until ~midnight working/thinking about work. Soon after I fell asleep, kittens decided to jump on me. /sigh/

Morning all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning y'all.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'. Just 67 now. Headed for 98. Avoided the heat yesterday but the TVs are upgraded so, gotta brave the temps today. Need to attend to some medical red tape in town today. But, got good AC in the truck. Might get in the shop by 10 AM. After the overnight temps cool it down, it stays bearable till about 3 PM. Might get something done. Coffee's done. Gotta go.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday gets here….


----------



## mojapitt

Spam for Dean.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket is getting a lot faster


----------



## Doe

Candy, we keep thinking of getting a CPUP machine for Winnie - she snores louder than Gerry and me put together. I guess you don't have that problem with your dog. Does he have a rattling cough?

Not far from where we used to live in Toronto, there was a shooter who killed one and injured 13. There was video and I saw our bank and we probably had dinner in a couple of the restaurants he was shooting in. Sometimes I regret moving to the suburbs, but I'll never, ever do that again. One of the reasons we moved was because our street made the front page of the newspaper twice and occasionally, it was like a funnier episode of Cops. Apparently, yesterday's shooter knew what he was doing and probably had police or military training.


----------



## Gene01

Saw that on the news, Doe. A sad story. Glad you guys weren't nearby.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Doe. Sad news but good to see you.

Still a nice cool 62° here and going th the mid 80's. I am enjoying the cooler air.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Spam for Dean.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dang, did I miss Spam again?!

Guess it's cereal for breakfast again…....!


----------



## ssnvet

> Apparently, yesterday s shooter knew what he was doing and probably had police or military training.
> - Doe


or played 50 billion hours of first person shooter video games :^(


----------



## bandit571

Now have a can of Rustoleum Wood Stain, and 3 brushes. Flavour is called…"Kona"...to be followed by a coat or two of clear Gloss Poly…..what she wants…..will update as this goes along.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Rain stopped, off to get the shuttle rehab dried in maybe work on the wiring.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's terrible Doe.
They pulled the duck boat out of the water today.

I built a walnut quilt rack. Messed up and one of my dowels ended up short so I improvised a different bottom cross piece.


----------



## Festus56

May have to come visit Bill. Just got back from the hardwood store. Walnut went up, is now $12.00 bd. ft.


----------



## bandit571

The Stain..










And…how it looks…










I left the knobs alone…Needs the poly gloss applied, once this has dried..









Did not do any more to the drawers, beyond just the fronts….

Also…turned this motor on..









And took a file to the spinning pulley….balance is better, sharp parting lines are gone.

Waiting on the stain to dry…now.


----------



## mojapitt

Same here Festus. Where we buy wood, walnut is up to $8 per board foot.


----------



## mojapitt

Bagdad Lumber in Kentucky is $6 per board foot. It's near AJ. Need to go for a visit with a trailer.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey….
Look who I ran into on Youtube….
Moonlighting in the Woodsmith Shop….





View on YouTube


----------



## diverlloyd

Bagdad is also flexible on price when you place a large order. Also have one closer to me called bonesteel mill and molding they are 6.25 abdft but I have not been to either of them. Waiting on Marty's deep in the hollar sawmill and lumber service to open.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got walnut waitin' to be milled…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

RANDY…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Stumpy's getting famous now!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finally put the walnut quiltrack together and put some BLO on it. Now that I see the picture, I left the top of the legs too tall. May not have time to change that before the wedding.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Walnut is $7/bf here, but for my friends…..


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..1 pound of BACON, some diced up ham, a pile of mushrooms, 1 chopped green chilli ( no seeds), cup of rice, 5 cloves of GARLIC, 10 eggs…..herb & garlic from WEBER Grill…..

Fry it all up in a big skillet…..spoon out a big bowl-full, then cover with shredded cheese….and call it…
SUPPER!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Bill


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I are on our way to Denver. In Forth Worth, it was 111*; Amarillo was 103*; Colorado Springs is in the mid 60's. We had not planned to stop for the night just an hour from our destination, but the weather turned very foul. There was a news report of a tornado in Pueblo shortly after we passed through, and we were greeted to very intense thunderstorms on our arrival to Colorado Springs. We plan to visit the Duluth Trading store about 10 miles north of here, on our way to Denver.

Doe - CPUP: nice smash up. I heard about the shootings in Toronto. Very sad indeed.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM - Nice job on the quilt rack.

Matt -. That picnic table is the same size as the cypress dining table Nannette and I built a few years ago. It's impressive in size. Nice job!

Marty!


----------



## bandit571

Stain will be drying all night…...still tacky…..Maybe in the morning, I can varnish it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I've played a bunch of 1st person shooters and there is no way i could be that accurate or removed. it'slike blaming a gun for killing people. not saying it didn't play a part but the shooting was all him.

sigh. still working on some excel macros. i need some vacation


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Stain will be drying all night…...still tacky…..Maybe in the morning, I can varnish it.
> 
> - bandit571


 Humidity here is terrible, same problem. Paint will take all night to dry. I expect cat prints in the floor in the morning. Will be blue, because that's what I had in stock ready to go.

LOL

No pics folks, just finished cleaning up and it is way past dark.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all!


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, morning seems to start later out here. It's still dark. Retired folks should be still asleep. But I guess, when you go to sleep at 7 PM and then, go to bed at 10, awake at 3 can be expected. I think I can stay awake till nap time, now.

Need to get the mobil weed sprayer rig prepped for use today. The monsoon rains have sprouted the tumble weeds and other nasties. Then, load up the gas cans and get them filled and, while in town, look for some drywall scraps. Got some patching to do. Molly bolts make big holes when the are removed. Shoulda used anchors, I suppose. Might get in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matthew Cremona is a Stumpy fan…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Will your BS Mill be as large as Matts???


----------



## diverlloyd

How close to square do you all think is close enough on a cross cut sled. I just built a new one and not sure if I should stop tinkering.


----------



## ssnvet

Matt has been re-thinking the whole idea of a BS Mill. Though I'd love to have one and know I could make one at modest cost…. it may be taking on too much. I've got to put in at least 10 more years at the salt mine before I can be the master of my own time. That will put me at ~64 and I'm not sure I'll still be able to log and mill at that age.



> @Matt I ve played a bunch of 1st person shooters and there is no way i could be that accurate or removed.
> - rhybeka


To say that every one who plays 1st person shooters becomes a school shooter and to say that every school shooter has been saturated in 1st person shooters are two distinctly different assertions.


----------



## ssnvet

Turned another pen last night… this is fun and somewhat addictive.










Had to stop to get ready for Hockey Night in NH. We had a pretty intense game against the white team (with a couple ringer subs) but managed to pull of a 2-1 win. That makes my purple peeps 3 and 0 and in first place. However, I am now officially in the "tender groin" club.


----------



## rhybeka

> Matt has been re-thinking the whole idea of a BS Mill. Though I d love to have one and know I could make one at modest cost…. it may be taking on too much. I ve got to put in at least 10 more years at the salt mine before I can be the master of my own time. That will put me at ~64 and I m not sure I ll still be able to log and mill at that age.
> 
> @Matt I ve played a bunch of 1st person shooters and there is no way i could be that accurate or removed.
> - rhybeka
> 
> To say that every one who plays 1st person shooters becomes a school shooter and to say that every school shooter has been saturated in 1st person shooters are two distinctly different assertions.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Hm. True statements on both counts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty,
> Will your BS Mill be as large as Matts???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'm makin' mine a bit smaller so that I have more time fer cold ones…..


----------



## bandit571

First coat of Poly Gloss is on…dissolved some spots of the Black…...giving it a "weathered" look….also turned the varnish in the can a cloudy black colour…...Rustoleum Stain is now OFF my list of stuff to buy and use…never again.

Will see how this dries today….may try a second coat…tomorrow..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> First coat of Poly Gloss is on…dissolved some spots of the Black…...giving it a "weathered" look….also turned the varnish in the can a cloudy black colour…...Rustoleum Stain is now OFF my list of stuff to buy and use…never again.
> 
> Will see how this dries today….may try a second coat…tomorrow..
> 
> - bandit571


I learned this lesson the hard way a few years back.

I had applied walnut gel stain to a Shaker nightstand made out of poplar. I let it dry overnight, then applied Danish oil the next morning. The Danish oil took some of the gel stain off, and left the stain sort of blotchy.

I learned to wait several days-even a week these days-to make absolutely sure the stain was completely cured. Since I started doing that, I've had no further problems with the finish removing some of the stain.


----------



## Gene01

> How close to square do you all think is close enough on a cross cut sled. I just built a new one and not sure if I should stop tinkering.
> 
> - diverlloyd


DL, use William Ng's five cut method.


----------



## bandit571

Varnish is drying better than the stain did…..will give a day or so…and send it to it's new home..


----------



## diverlloyd

gene i already did that im at about 1/64 per foot. the last cut was off by .002 in 3 1/2. so if my math is right a tad bit bigger then 1/64 per foot.


----------



## ssnvet

> gene i already did that im at about 1/64 per foot. the last cut was off by .002 in 3 1/2. so if my math is right a tad bit bigger then 1/64 per foot.
> - diverlloyd


It's really difficult to home in on this better than you have already done. But that said I kept going with my sled. You have to use feeler gauges or shims to make your adjustments, however, or you'll drive yourself insane. And you can't be in a hurry when you do it, as one of your adjustments will certainly wind up making things worse instead of better.

Great project to exercise one's inner OCD self.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I had it at .002 + then .002 - just using a pencil so I could just put it I between the pencil lines. But I'm going to call it good. I doubt I will be making many cuts bigger then 12".


----------



## mojapitt

From Andy's daughter Kim:

Over two years ago, they told us that dad had a glioblastoma and that the average survival time was 6 months. Today we received another miracle in his clear MRI scan. God is so good and I am so blessed to be able to see Him work firsthand in my life. I pray that He continues to pour healing over my mother and father and I am so happy to get to create more memories with my parents!!


----------



## Festus56

Great news from Kim. Andy and Carol are proof you can beat the odds.

Thanks for the update Monte. I need to call him again. Been awhile.


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's great news, Monte! Thanks for keeping us updated!


----------



## bandit571

That be great news!


----------



## Gene01

Wonderful news, Monte. Thanks for that.



> gene i already did that im at about 1/64 per foot. the last cut was off by .002 in 3 1/2. so if my math is right a tad bit bigger then 1/64 per foot.
> 
> - diverlloyd


If ya need it any better, you'll need a shooting board. That's on my to do list. One at 90 and, one at 45.


----------



## bandit571

OK….about as well as I can get this thing…









Even has a bit of "weathering" to the front..









Managed to get a bit of shine to the top….









Hope it lasts longer than one from IKEA….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great news Monte, keep us posted…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats to Andy

Gene a shooting board is on my list also.

Car shopping sucks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit, looks good, despite the issue with finish. I also had issue like this and give mine a week or so before applying stain. Just to be sure.


----------



## DIYaholic

Great news regarding Andy….
Here's to many more uplifting updates!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Praise God for the great report on Andy! I need to call him too.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

Great news! Sounds like Andy's phone will be busy for a while  Working from home today so got an early start. Think it's time for some breakfast before moving on.


----------



## ssnvet

> From Andy s daughter Kim:
> Over two years ago, they told us that dad had a glioblastoma and that the average survival time was 6 months. Today we received another miracle in his clear MRI scan. God is so good and I am so blessed to be able to see Him work firsthand in my life. I pray that He continues to pour healing over my mother and father and I am so happy to get to create more memories with my parents!!
> - Monte Pittman


This is awesome news! PTL!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

0930 CT Scan of the lungs this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...you ll need a shooting board. That s on my to do list. One at 90 and, one at 45.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Here's my shooting board…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty it looks like it shoots a straight 12ga .


----------



## ssnvet

Assembled my second pen. This one is Rosewood…

Getting into making pens may have been a mistake, as I'm now getting requests from the kids :^)



















One of these days I'm going to start that darn Morris chair and put a sign on the shop door that states I am no longer accepting new orders.


----------



## ssnvet

> Not far from where we used to live in Toronto, there was a shooter who killed one and injured 13….. Apparently, yesterday s shooter knew what he was doing and probably had police or military training.
> - Doe


Or was it Jihadi training?

ISIS claims Toronto shooting as probe reportedly finds gunman visited terror websites, lived in Middle East


----------



## Gene01

> Not far from where we used to live in Toronto, there was a shooter who killed one and injured 13….. Apparently, yesterday s shooter knew what he was doing and probably had police or military training.
> - Doe
> 
> Or was it Jihadi training?
> 
> ISIS claims Toronto shooting as probe reportedly finds gunman visited terror websites, lived in Middle East
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Just a sicko. Like his mentors.


----------



## Gene01

To lighten the mood a bit.


----------



## bandit571

Back home from the scan of the lungs…...shoulders are sore, had an odd way to lay in the machine.

Get back home..van's "Check Engine" light comes on…..

Going to be one of "Them Days".......


----------



## UncleBuck

> May have to come visit Bill. Just got back from the hardwood store. Walnut went up, is now $12.00 bd. ft.
> 
> - Festus56


hey mark, had a guy stop the other day and bought some walnut slabs took them to salt lake city, UT i have been selling at 6.00 we have a wood smith store in des moines they have some at 18.00


----------



## rhybeka

@Buck - wowsers!

@Bandit stay in the shop! it's not safe to go anywhere else!

just needed a break from work. been working since 5:30 I'm ready for a nap. and my head is bothering me.


----------



## bandit571

Check engine light reset….anti-freeze in the catalytic system…..
Pick up a check tomorrow morning..even found the paperwork we needed…

Any ideas on how to get rid of spiders in a shop? Have enough spider webs to make Hermann Munster feel right at home in my shop.

Need a nap….you just can't get one in a scanner….


----------



## UncleBuck

@beka looks like the shop is coming along


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, I've read that peppermint works to ward off spiders. I just got some peppermint oil (and lemmongrass oil)to try to ban the wasps. I'll let y'all know if it works.


----------



## bandit571

Kind of early to find Crabapple fruit…...may try that sometime, again…

Mixed up another batch of weed killer, and a NEW sprayer…..and went around giving the weeds a second dose…new sprayer worked to get the spots I missed the first time…..

20v Li charger went bust…...need a new one, to charge up the weedeater's battery….


----------



## DanKrager

Candy, blow up and hang an empty brown paper bag in the wasp nesting area. They won't nest because the imaginary "hornets" have already deteriorated the neighborhood.

Bandit, the mint oil thing works for more than spiders. Mice and other rodents do not like mint. I've planted mint around my shop and noticed a difference. But the real long term difference in my shop is "Spectracide Bug Stop". It's a residual killer that lasts for about 9 months inside. I react strongly to the vapor so be sure to wear protection. It's oderless and sneaks up on you while you are spraying. Maybe do it in limited areas in short spurts. My shop was completely over run with bugs and spiders when I moved in. So far I've counted six spiders which quickly met their doom. I saw a wolf spider today, and they are my friends, taking out other spiders, but sadly, the residue eventually gets them.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Have one Dozen Bratts thawing right now…...looking for a way besides a grill to cook them with….

Skillet?

Oven?

Electric Grill ala George Foreman?


----------



## mudflap4869

That aint no way to treat youngsters. Freeze them then burn them….Wait, there are a few around here that your method might work for.


----------



## bandit571

Brattwursts…...Brattwursts…...


----------



## mojapitt

For Dean, new Tommy Mac (real one).




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1150852038386394


----------



## Mean_Dean

> For Dean, new Tommy Mac (real one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1150852038386394
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks, Monte-great video!

By the way, he looks younger in this video. Also, that's not the brand new shop he built a year ago, so I'm thinking this is an older video? Pre-Rough Cut vintage?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Woo hoo!

I just got a PM from Kristen Greist, Captain, United States Army. Apparently she likes my profile, wants to get to know me better, and has an urgent matter to discuss with me.

I can't imagine getting together with an Army officer (you know me-Go Navy, Beat Army), so I'm not sure how to proceed.

Of course, Kristen could be the next Mrs. Dean!


----------



## mojapitt

I am not sure Dean, but I don't think Tommy has that shop anymore. I think he is back to working from his home shop.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I am not sure Dean, but I don t think Tommy has that shop anymore. I think he is back to working from his home shop.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, on the final season of his Rough Cut show, he devoted the entire season to building a brand new 2-level shop on his home's property. This would have been the 2017 season, if I remember correctly.

So did something change with his shop? Did he lose it, somehow?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, tell Kristen I'm busy fer the next couple of days but I'll git with her on Monday…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, tell Kristen I m busy fer the next couple of days but I ll git with her on Monday…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Will do, Marty.

So I guess I'll go out with her on Friday? I know a great bourbon bar here in town!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Did I miss out on another spam girl again?

Warmed up to 80 today and should cool off a few dgrees for the next few they say.

A busy day in the shop today. Finished up some groomsmens gifts for my boy today. Nearly done with 2 more bootjacks that will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## diverlloyd

> I am not sure Dean, but I don t think Tommy has that shop anymore. I think he is back to working from his home shop.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Monte, on the final season of his Rough Cut show, he devoted the entire season to building a brand new 2-level shop on his home s property. This would have been the 2017 season, if I remember correctly.
> 
> So did something change with his shop? Did he lose it, somehow?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I have seen a full building dismantled and repoed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty there is a decent auction in Salem Indiana by Day company on Saturday. It has big kid toys I may show up depending on how much I get done before then.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I am not sure Dean, but I don t think Tommy has that shop anymore. I think he is back to working from his home shop.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Monte, on the final season of his Rough Cut show, he devoted the entire season to building a brand new 2-level shop on his home s property. This would have been the 2017 season, if I remember correctly.
> 
> So did something change with his shop? Did he lose it, somehow?
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> I have seen a full building dismantled and repoed.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I wonder if Charles might know.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Here s my shooting board…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


When you shoot do you have your eyes open or do you attempt to use the force?

ROFL


----------



## bandit571

"Spray & Pray"?

Top of the Morning to ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty there is a decent auction in Salem Indiana by Day company on Saturday. It has big kid toys I may show up depending on how much I get done before then.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Not gonna make it Saturday, have other commitments…..


----------



## ssnvet

> When you shoot do you have your eyes open or do you attempt to use the force?
> - woodbutcherbynight


We had short barrel Rem 870s with pistol grips and a folding stock on the boat. Here's how the Torpedoman Chief taught me to deploy the weapon….get in a low wide stance, fold the stock, hold the pistol grip tight in your hip pocket, aim low, pull and hold the trigger and pump as fast as you can… everything in the general direction of the target from the floor to the ceiling will be covered with holes by the time the tube's empty…. and you'll be grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## ssnvet

A certain someone was out of residential care on a day pass and decided to spend the evening with her dear old dad working on a box we started last fall.


























She was patient with the set up and nailed the miter cuts. Still having some struggles, but making real progress.


----------



## rhybeka

very nice, Matt! Glad she could join you 

almost have my desk packed up - all except the technology. That will have to be dismantled later today


----------



## Handtooler

Matt, So glad she could join and get on with the important things! Those are important times. "Press on with PRIDE!" (Professional Results In Daily Efforts)


----------



## Handtooler

Matt, So glad she could join and get on with the important things! Those are important times. "Press on with PRIDE!" (Professional Results In Daily Efforts)


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That is great Matt. Glad there is good progress. Looks like both were enjoying each others company.

A nice cool morning here. Started in the 50s after a little rain shower early. Only going to 80° today and in the low to mid 70s for the next couple days.


----------



## CFrye

Great to see you and Mary having some quality shop/father/daughter time, Matt. She looks like she's really enjoying herself!
Got one item checked off the To Do List for the day…gotta keep the momentum going…after I watch Stumpy's new video…


----------



## DanKrager

The TODO list is up and running, Candy? Whether it is or not, stuff never stops getting added it seems.

DanK


----------



## mudflap4869

I had to dry up some tears after seeing that beautiful young lady in the shop with her dad. OK! So I am just an old softy when it comes to children. It breaks my heart when they are troubled and we can do nothing to alleviate their pain. We just want to take them in our arms and protect them from all harm.


----------



## ssnvet

> It breaks my heart when they are troubled and we can do nothing to alleviate their pain. We just want to take them in our arms and protect them from all harm.
> - mudflap4869


That's exactly how I feel Jim. This has been the hardest experience of my life.


----------



## bandit571

Three young ladies were having a Garage Sale today….decided to stop by.

The Boss bought a leaf blower for a $10 spot…me?









Spent $2.25…...


----------



## Handtooler

Clean 'em up and get to work.


----------



## Doe

> Not far from where we used to live in Toronto, there was a shooter who killed one and injured 13….. Apparently, yesterday s shooter knew what he was doing and probably had police or military training.
> - Doe
> 
> Or was it Jihadi training?
> 
> ISIS claims Toronto shooting as probe reportedly finds gunman visited terror websites, lived in Middle East
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Just a sicko. Like his mentors.
> 
> - Gene Howe


People who knew him said that he had mental health issues. In high school he said that it would be cool to kill someone. Apparently there's a law that says that this needs to be reported to the police, and it was but nothing came of it. I hope there will be more spending on mental health, but that remains to be seen. Politicians are talking about more effort to stop guns from coming into the country but that will be awfully expensive to do with doubtful effectiveness in my opinion.

Thanks for listening. I need something cheerful. Here goes:

Looks like Winnie









Reminds me of Winnie









One for Candy and anyone who's done nursing









This is me









This is me too


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's some great news, Matt!

She's a fine looking young lady-and she likes woodworking! Now you've got no excuse for not building your Morris chair…..!


----------



## bandit571

The Boss got a fancy-schmancy planter/ pole light thingy ( guess who had to assemble it..)

I went out on a walk-about…$30 + sales tax..had to carry this thing home..









Stanley No. 3c, Type 11, SW era. Might have been worth it…..better than the Craftsman No. 4 sitting beside it.









Needs a wee bit of clean up….


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ssnvet

Miter turned out very nice and tight…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well done Matt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went to a city of Greenwood surplus auction today and bought a very important tool for the shop…..


----------



## mojapitt

By golly, that'll get them pencils sharpened.


----------



## mojapitt

Although, I like mechanical pencils. Probably wouldn't work in it very well.


----------



## bandit571

1" corner chisel has been cleaned up. New handle added.

Made in U.S.A. combo square has been cleaned up…..

May get to the rest of the clean up tomorrow…..

Marty: What, you didn't get the motorized version?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. Back from a nice fishing trip. We all caught some fish and had a nice time otherwise. We even met up with an LJ from the weather thread. He gave us some fishing pointers for the lake.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a less productive day, I installed the new fuel pump on the large barge, the stickers on the baby boat, and performed an exorcism on the coffee pot, although I think I'm gonna hafta put that one down…..


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Bill.

What LJ did you meet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had dinner and then visited his shop, Rick Dennington.


----------



## CFrye

Doe, thanks for the chuckles!
1" corner chisel for less than $2.25? Bandit, you suck! The plane aint bad, either!
Sharpener looks brand new. What else did you get, Marty?
Fine miters, Matt. Mary did great!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I had a less productive day, I installed the new fuel pump on the large barge, the stickers on the baby boat, and performed an exorcism on the coffee pot, although I think I m gonna hafta put that one down…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Are you certified to do said exorcism? Pretty sure you need one of these:


----------



## bandit571

Actually …that $2.25 was for the 4 pc pile of goodies….
Cleaned up, still needs sharpened..









Until I, or someone else, turns proper handles for these..









Combo square not only has a built in level…it still has it's scriber in the handle.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Something like this?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> performed an exorcism on the coffee pot, although I think I m gonna hafta put that one down…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Speaking of exorcisms…...

A buddy of mine, John, was living with his then girlfriend. He has a beautiful log house along the Sandy River, up by Mount Hood.

One weekend, his brother came to stay with him, in the downstairs guest room. After the brother left, the girlfriend was vacuuming the room and found a Playboy Magazine under the bed.

The next morning, John woke to her, at the foot of the bed, turning in circles, throwing salt around, and chanting.

Apparently, the house was possessed, and she was exorcising demons….....


----------



## Festus56

WBBN what kind of wood in those handles? Looks like maple and purple heart.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN what kind of wood in those handles? Looks like maple and purple heart.
> 
> - Festus56


Yes, that is what I used, made for LJ member *Michigande*r back in 2013.


----------



## Festus56

They look nice. Someday when I get time to play with my lathe I will have to try something like that for my set of sweethearts.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Thanks! Last I heard they were holding up well. Made several file handles that are also holding up well.


----------



## Festus56

Lines going every direction there. Guess I need to glue up some scraps.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all! TGIF!

new boards for the TV arrived yesterday. looks like I will be trying to exorcise the old ones out tonight and put the new ones in. here's hoping it fixes the issue!


----------



## ssnvet

Gutten Friday Nubberkinds…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Freitag! Back to work.


----------



## Gene01

Weeds to kill. Drywall to patch. Shop cleaning. My weekend is full.


----------



## bandit571

"Game is a-foot, Watson !"


----------



## UncleBuck

Code:


 Matt enjoy those moments they are priceless my daughter is 6 and lives in my shop she even tells me to get up and go to the shop. they grow up way to fast. <br />

 Bill nice fish enjoy the kids.


----------



## Gene01

New blade from Infinityhttps://www.infinitytools.com/10-laser-kerf-saw-blade-40t-1-16-kerf?utm_source=remarkety&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=WED+7%2F25_1&_rmId=EbQzwLJg9PuldbQYpWR1cDyjnR1Y0WukGOe. Not for me but, interesting.


----------



## diverlloyd

My electric pencil sharpener died last week and is unfixable. They have a large plastic gear on the inside that was in a couple of pieces it was a sad day. Then the battery powered one was dead also it kills batteries fast. So back to my second little blue plastic one for right now. Need to find a new vehicle that I think is a fair price and not gouging me. Those are very rare. I did build me a new sled for the table saw to cut a straight edge on rough boards I guess it will do angles also. Even made some aluminum clamps for it..


----------



## ssnvet

Lunch has been consumed and we're on the home stretch….

I just want to kick my feet up and sip a Bourbon and veg out.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I just want to kick my feet up and sip a Bourbon and veg out.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yeah, me too…....!


----------



## bandit571

Back home, finally….other than the stuff I picked up at Harbor Freight…..nothing else for me. Boss picked a Bread Machine ( $5) and Craig got a few items from H-F..

Lunch at Cap'n D's….....


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

A nice 76° day here so far. May get a couple more degrees in a bit. Should be the same for the next couple days.

Not doing much today. No fires to help with and no major projects to get done.


----------



## bandit571

Items from H-F today…
4" x 36" 80grit belt for the sanding center..

5-pack of 3" x 21", 80 grit belts for the beltsander..aka Dragster Sander

Grinding wheel dresser for my grinder…old one fell apart..

6 outlet power strip, with breaker…..as my sanding center decided to sand though the cord on the old one…nice light show, though….

$22 and change, today. May give the new sanding belts a work out in a bit…..have a plane to rehab…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> No fires to help with and no major projects to get done.
> 
> - Festus56


Much of southern Oregon and northern California are on fire, so I'm sure somebody down there could use some help!


----------



## Festus56

> ...
> 
> No fires to help with and no major projects to get done.
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Much of southern Oregon and northern California are on fire, so I m sure somebody down there could use some help!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


We are first on the callout list for our part of the state. Just no fires around here. Plenty of other trucks closer to where the fires are I guess. Last year this time half of the state was burning.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm just sitting here in NorCal with my fingers crossed. So far no activity close to us.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mudflap4869

2 worn out lard arses trying to fight a 200 pound sander off the trailer and into the shop might have been fun to watch, but neither of us were laughing at the time. An all day job to drive the 120 miles to pick it up at Grizzly's then bring it back. Left the house at 8 AM and back by 2 PM. Hotter than the gate latch to hell out there. The darn thing didn't come with the hardware needed to mount it to the base, so it will mean a trip to Lowe's tomorrow. Right now it is time for a cold tea and a hot shower. Later.


----------



## rhybeka

I need one of those pencil sharpners! I was amused by the one they put on the new trim nailer I got for putting up the hardietrim boards. it kinda works but my knife works better

Gave up on work for the night. dynamic groups aren't updating properly and I don't want to go assigning training to 800+ more folks than are supposed to get it even if it is on a weekend.


----------



## CFrye

> 2 worn out lard arses trying to fight a 200 pound sander off the trailer and into the shop might have been fun to watch, but neither of us were laughing at the time. An all day job to drive the 120 miles to pick it up at Grizzly s then bring it back. Left the house at 8 AM and back by 2 PM. Hotter than the gate latch to hell out there. The darn thing didn t come with the hardware needed to mount it to the base, so it will mean a trip to Lowe s tomorrow. Right now it is time for a cold tea and a hot shower. Later.
> 
> - mudflap4869


^^^what he said…


----------



## bandit571

While cleaning that Stanley No. 3c today…









This is the good news part….no pits, no cracks….and very little rust….
However….









When I took the knob of the front of the plane, and turned it over….found out it was a Millers falls made knob ( background) the other knob is a Stanley High Knob that will work…rear handle is solid, no cracks, nor repairs









Has a "newer" replacement iron….a SW one, at that. May just keep it that way. 









By the time it starts to cut….the mouth opening is almost too tight. need to work on that a bit…









No real rush, as i do have three other #3 sized planes in the shop…


----------



## Festus56

Friday date night #513 is done. Home having a cold one now.

Jim and Candy you know some of will need to see pictures of your new toy.

Had a wild hail storm come through this afternoon. Small pea size at our house but a lot of flooding in town. Not as bad as some places in WY and SD though. Spearfish SD where I lived for years lost all their hay crops and all the garden produce in the valley it sounds like. Lot of vehicle and building damage too.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gave up on work for the night. dynamic groups aren t updating properly and I don t want to go assigning training to 800+ more folks than are supposed to get it even if it is on a weekend.
> 
> - rhybeka


While in Iraq I was told to make a training module for Hazmat. Thus I had access for a few days to the training database. Added a few "new training modules" These then would come up on anyone's training sheet as needing to be completed by end of quarter.

Here are some examples:

1.Proper drying technique for Thongs.
2.Using Icy Heat in the desert environment
3.Choosing proper footwear for evening activities. = 1st page was a 6 inch stiletto, pink!!!
4. Still Making in the Desert
5. Birth control Awareness in the Workplace

This was a group effort. We spent alot of time making these things up and creating files and such. In all I added some 25 modules. Took them six months to ferret them all out. End result, nobody could get burned for not completing their module as they had to figure out which ones were real.

ROFL


----------



## Gene01

Just an off the wall post. Sharing my Saturday weirdness….as opposed to Tuesday's.


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to process that Gene after a long work night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm trying to process that after a long quiet night of sleeping at the firehouse and I can't.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Fellow Humans, and Randy.


----------



## DanKrager

I'm trying to process that after a good nights rest.

DanK


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
That makes PERFECT sense….


----------



## mojapitt

> Gene,
> That makes PERFECT sense….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Our philosopher understands


----------



## mojapitt

For Gene


----------



## Gene01

Don't lose sleep over it. After all, sanity is just a random occurrence and extremely subjective. And, who doesn't fear toasters?


----------



## bandit571

Ever have a Yard Nazi as a neighbor? Went out to mow the yard this morning….as soon as she heard my mower start up….she had to RUN to her garage, and start mowing her "Putting Green Yard"....to insure mine would still look worse than her's. There is an old alley way between the two yards, last year I mowed that as a favour to her..

Tends to turn people in to the City…..well, the favour ends after today. I have a fence row along my side of the alleyway….that is where I will stop..AT my property line.

Looked like she even lowered her mower, just to cut lower than mine…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

just got done working. @WB I'm sure they never let you back in the training system again.  I also assist with some of the hazmat training at work so I know how that goes at least from a corporate standpoint

think it might be time to go work on the yard or the shed - the weather is too gorgeous to be inside right now!


----------



## diverlloyd

Nothing is working right today. Trying to cut stock for a dresser top. Can't get it straight or square or flat it's going to be one of those days.
Beka the wife and I put together a the rick and morty garage with space shuttle lego knockoff last night. 280 pcs 4 hours. I need a Lego table we have the joker lowrider to put together next it was on clearance at target.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool morning here early. Almost to cool to sit outside and have coffee. Not used to that.


----------



## bandit571

Decided to work on a hand plane rehab, today…..finally got it to do it's job..









And without the shavings…









Actually had to file the mouth opening a little….newer iron seems to be thicker than the original one…









Might be a keeper?


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice bandit. I like the corrugated bottoms better they seem to work better for me.


----------



## bandit571

Pulled Pork Sammiches for Supper…had some Cole Slaw….didn't feel like getting out a bowl for it…onto the sammich it went…going to the same place, anyway….


----------



## bandit571

Slow in here today…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Very slow


----------



## mojapitt

I am at work. Not slow here


----------



## diverlloyd

I was car shopping and am back now. All I can say is gouging


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I am trying to process that Gene after a long work night.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It is a etch a sketch moment Monte!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Dodged thunder showers and mostly finished the picnic table. Sanded and painted the top and seats and managed to move it into the barn just minutes before the heavens opened up ….










I'll be glad when this one is done


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to a wedding tonight outside. They had a wonderful night for that. It threatened rain, but that didn't happen and the temp was about 78 degrees. Now I'm back at work, as I had someone cover for me for 5 hours. This was the wedding I made the quilt rack for. Tomorrow I'll be home and Monday I'm gonna go get some logs.


----------



## mojapitt

Setting up a new laptop. Downloading pictures. It's amazing how I went from no camera to a couple thousand pictures on the phone.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

You need a bigger shop Bandit if you keep adding more tools.

Looks good Matt. Room for everyone at that table.


----------



## CFrye

I want to thank Kevin (aka The old Fart) and the other posters on the Mitre Box of your Dreams thread for inadvertently helping me find this little bow saw image, again. 









I found it years ago online and lost it (the image…well, and my mind, but that's another story). I thought then, and still now, I need this in my miniature tool collection!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's pretty neat Candy. Will you make it?


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, glad to help but, uh, how,d I do that?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Fellow Humans and Randy…

2nd Breakfast is a 4-stacker of Brown Sugar Cinnamon Pancakes…butter and fancy syrup added….better than Waffle House's….


----------



## diverlloyd

I wouldn't have thought it would be so hard to buy a car. At least I have found a couple real real people.


----------



## CFrye

I really want to make one, Bill. 
Kevin, I did a Google search for Dorn Mitre Box then clicked on 'image' and there it was!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That is a cute little saw Candy. You really should make one for your collection.

Another cool morning. About 57° early and should only get to 80° they say.. Maybe even a chance of a small shower again also. Nice to work in the shop with the doors open instead of the AC.


----------



## bandit571

A floor jack has been taken to the shop….need the Gumption or Motivation to go back down there…and switch out motors on the bandsaw…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A floor jack has been taken to the shop….need the Gumption or Motivation to go back down there…and switch out motors on the bandsaw…..
> 
> - bandit571


I'll swap ya. Have to dig out the concrete around a rotten fence post. Previous owner must have made a very large hole when repairing the fence 25+ years ago. Rather large chunk to break up. Managed to get 12 inches down last night before dark. At least another 12 inches to go.

What fun!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think this was proof of concept, but my little winch didn't have the guts to do the job.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just another day in Paradise up here….....

People think all it does is rain in Portland. It is, after all, the rainiest part of the nation.

So here we are, in week 3 of one of our patented heatwaves. 100+ again today. And just to add to the fun, we're getting wildfire smoke blowing in again.

Last year, the eastern half of the state was on fire. This year, it's the southern half of the state. Last year we had winds from the east, blowing the smoke to Portland. It smelled like hell outside, and the smoke was so thick, the sun was just an orange tennis ball in the sky. So this year, the winds are from the south…... Seems the wind likes to blow wildfire smoke into our area-it figures out where the fires are, then blows from that direction.

Then there's the ash…....

I was out running in the smoke-and ash-last year around this time. Lots of fun….

We've got an Excessive Heat Warning, and an Air Quality Alert for the next few days.

Maybe I should move to Alaska…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alaska is on fire too…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Wood butcher there is a easy way to pop tha concrete out of the ground. A engine hoist to put pressure on it and a garden hose. Shove the hose in the ground and and let in run for five minutes do it at every 90 degrees. And it will pop right on out of the ground. It even better if you use a pressure washer instead of the garden hose and water.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## rhybeka

@AJ I'm sure it will take over the house soon  I have the skate house and small roller coaster in various states of complete in the house. They need completed before the kittens take all of the pieces to the floor.

Waiting on the SO to come out of McDs. We stopped to get a soda to help with headaches, forgetting it's full tilt lunch time.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I got back from Denver yesterday afternoon. 15 hours driving on Friday, then another 6 yesterday. I'm all caught up on news from Stumpy's people. We had some driving temps on the way there over 110F.

Jim/Candy-Nice pick up on the new Grizzly sander. Did you get an open-ended one?

Matt-The table looks big and heavy. I hope it doesn't have to be moved too often. Thanks for the pics and update on your beautiful daughter and shop partner. Glad to hear and see improvements in her health.

Gene-I'm only scared of toasters when I'm making toast in the tub.

Bandit-Maybe a nice flower basket of that poison oak would make a nice gift for your neighbor . . .


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, not sure how that connection got made but glad it found your dream saw.


----------



## ssnvet

Church, dump run, and then trying to get the ride-on lawn mower tire to hold air so I can cut the weeds…. but am now on the couch trying to ditch a head ache


----------



## bandit571

May be a Frame saw..









Might be easier to make…









Blade and hardware, from a Butcher's Meat saw..









All-thread, wing nuts, washers…and three scraps of Maple….









Only need one end of the all-thread for the wing nut….this is the non-moving end….
18" blade.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, Raggy….The Jack is in the shop..









Bolts were given a spritz of WD40 and allowed to soak,









,while I 1) tried to find the correct socket, and 2) while I had a couple "Pizza, Pizza" for lunch….Thought I had the right socket..









But, I needed a 1/2" deep well instead…the jack?









Used it to lower the "old" motor….and raise the "new" motor..









Needed to mount this one way to the left..









Even then, I needed to slide the pulley in a bit more..









Test drive with a block of scrap Ash..









Runs up to speed a bit slower….but, does not slow down….runs nice and quiet, too….









Oiler tubes for the bearings are sitting where I can keep them filled. rotation is correct. May try to tighten the v belt…..may not really need to.









Even a rip cut in that Ash scrap was looking good…no waves, no burning. 
And that was my shoptime, for today….


----------



## CFrye

I usually get so irritated when a search goes wonky like that. Not this time
Bandit, I don't have an "easy" button. I do most things the hard way. :-/
I like the butcher saw remake. 
Don, it is an 18" open ended drum sander G0458Z We dodged the tariff bullet too, somehow. Whew!


----------



## ssnvet

All missions accomplished. Hit a tree root with the lawn mower and now it's making rubbing noises.

Resting up for a 7 pm hockey game vs. the green team. We'll be short handed tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lunch today was a good one, my brother showed me that he really is working on my sawmill parts, here is the adjustment knob for the blade tensioner…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Short handed hockey sucks.
Wow! It say Martysville!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/


----------



## bandit571

Did you ever take a nap….then wake up and not know whether it is am..or ..pm? Senior Moment?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka the joker low rider took about a hour and a half. It's pretty awesome.

Candy if you make that bow saw you could use a exacto saw blade as the blade.

Bandit I do that all the time but in my defense I rarely know what day it is or the date so am or pm I usually lost also.


----------



## Gene01

The sun rises, the sun sets. As long as you know east from west, you're good to go. 
I don't have senior moments, I measure my senior episodes in hours and sometimes, days.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ..
> 
> As long as you know east from west, you re good to go.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Gene Howe


I had a co-worker years ago who was extremely bad with cardinal directions. She rarely knew which way South was, for instance.

So, determined to get her straightened out, I got her to know that the Sun is due South at noon (1pm, PDT.) (Actually, this time of year, Sun Transit is 1318 hours, PDT.)

Once she had a grip on that, I'd quiz her with direction logic puzzles.

For example:

"It's 8am, you're driving into the Sun-which compass direction is on your right?"

"It's noon, you're driving away from the Sun-which compass direction is on your left?"

"It's 8pm, the sun is on your right-in which compass direction are you driving?'

She never really got the hang of it, but she was at least a bit more aware of how the time of day, and the Sun's position can tell you which direction you're going.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got the post removed and reinstalled. Even thought to install electrical conduit in the concrete for the light that mounts to the post, or will in time. Then had to stop and go mend a chain link fence. Some $$$ in my pocket to now spend on paint and more plywood for interior of new stretched out shuttle.

Wife wants to try painting. Since I want the the interior studs and walls painted we shall see how that goes this week. Nice thing, no matter what she does the walls will be covered with plywood and the floor repainted.

LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Irrelevant post.

Overall, this is post number 163,735 on the Stumpy thread, simply because I am bored at work.


----------



## ssnvet

We skated to a 2-2 tie and went to an OT shoot out…. guess who scored the game winning goal??? A new first for me.


----------



## Gene01

Whoop..whoop…good for you, Matt. And, congratulations.
Hope you hoisted a celebratory beverage…or three.


----------



## Festus56

Yes you must be bored Monte.

Good job Matt. Now they will expect it every game.

I was bored early yesterday so I decided to build a piano.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool Mark


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think this was proof of concept, but my little winch didn't have the guts to do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, is your boom too tall where your winch is working too hard to lift it over???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I only have a 1 ton winch and that's rated on the first wrap. Most of the guys I see are lowering their boom way down to the log and doing the lift. That's where the winch is working the hardest. I'm using the chain hoist to lift the log up and only lowering the boom to about 45 deg. It's my wimpy winch. Getting a bigger one this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My boom is about 4 foot tall, but I haven't attached it to the trailer yet to try it. My winch is 2500lb…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you use a snatch block attached to your boom and run the end of the cable thru and back to the front of the trailer it will double the pull. I don't have enough cable for that since my trailer is 18 feet long. I would need about 50 feet of cable. I don't want to use a chain to extend it.


----------



## mojapitt

Strawberry vareniki this morning. Makes me like


----------



## ssnvet

Bill & Marty… you guys are putting some pretty darn significant loads on those wooden arms. Please be mindful to not stand in the line of force or a compromising position around the log. You may have several potential points of failure and those big logs will quickly turn into leg breakers.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday gets here….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill & Marty… you guys are putting some pretty darn significant loads on those wooden arms. Please be mindful to not stand in the line of force or a compromising position around the log. You may have several potential points of failure and those big logs will quickly turn into leg breakers.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, my arch is steel channel, I still hafta make the mounts for attaching it to the trailer…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice and cool 59° this morning and warming up to the mid 80's today. Then in the 90's for a few days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Matt. That was one reason to get a bigger winch. Not so I could apply more force, well maybe a little, but the fact that my little one was maxed out scared me being around that cable. I ended up getting a 5000 and a snatch block in case I need a little more pull. Cheaper and much lighter than the 9000.

The way my system works, all force on my timbers is straight compressive force. There is no side force at all.


----------



## rhybeka

Good job Matt

I have a headache. that's all I got.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Here's another compass direction logic puzzle for you guys:

You're in a house with 4 south-facing walls. A bear walks by outside. What color is the bear?


----------



## firefighterontheside

White.


----------



## Handtooler

Ya at the north Pole of course! It's a Polar Bear Brrrr!


----------



## bandit571

Angel hair pasta + chopped Brocoli + diced Chicken + Alfredo Sauce ( with BACON)....= Supper.

Have a stack of "Bits & Pieces" of Ash and Maple….may try to make something out of them…have a week, yet..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> White.
> 
> - firefighterontheside





> Ya at the north Pole of course! It s a Polar Bear Brrrr!
> 
> - Handtooler


Ding, ding, ding-we have a pair of winners!

The thing that trips most people up is, the "4 south-facing walls." That seems to slide right by people.

So, where is the ONLY place on Earth where every direction is South? The North Pole. And since the only bears up there are Polar Bears, and Polar Bears are white.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, since you guys are doing pretty well with this navigation business, let's make things a little more challenging.

As you may or may not know, the sun reaches its peak at midday. At midday on June 21st, the sun reaches its highest point in the sky, and on that day at midday, if you measure the sun's angle above the horizon, you can determine your latitude. The exact moment the sun reaches its zenith in the sky is called Sun Transit. Meaning the sun is transiting from rising to setting. On June 21st here in Portland, Transit is 1312 hours, PDT.

So, what's the best instrument to determine latitude in your location, on June 21st, at Transit? (And anyone who says "my GPS" is gonna get shot…....!)

Hint-Matt, or another Navy person would know.


----------



## bandit571

Why do you think it is called a Transit…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Why do you think it is called a Transit…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, not sure what you mean.

As I mentioned above, Transit means that the sun is at its zenith, and is transiting from rising to setting. Transit also carries the same meaning for the Moon, a star, or any other celestial body.

Here's another bit of trivia for you: If you're in orbit of the Earth, and looking down on it, you will see that 1/2 of the planet is in daytime, and the other 1/2 is in nighttime. the dividing line between daytime and nighttime is called The Terminator.

(And despite the movies, this Terminator isn't going to try to kill you!)


----------



## Handtooler

Bandit, Ya beat me too it! But sea dowgs shoot with transit at night I believe?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sextant….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy is the right answer??? That's odd…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Today was 2 more cabinets fer Mom, no payday here…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Sextant….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Ding, ding, ding-another winner!

On a cruise some years ago, I had the opportunity to shoot the ship's position with a sextant.

On days other than June 21st, at Sun Transit, in order to shoot the ship's latitude, you must use a navigational book.

So what you do is, point the sextant at the sun, looking through the eyepiece. The eyepiece has a disk inside it that blocks the sun's disk, so you don't fry your retinas. The next step is to use a dial on the sextant to "lower" the sun down to the ocean surface (the horizon.) As soon as you get the sun on the horizon, you hit a button on the clock attached to the sextant to mark the exact time you put the sun on the horizon. Next, you consult the navigation book, looking up your latitude, by the date and exact time of day.

I shot the ship's latitude to within 1 nautical mile! Not bad for a guy who never graduated from the USNA.


----------



## Mean_Dean

All of this compass direction and navigation business has woodworking applications.

So Becky, being the industrious young woodworker that she is, will eventually want to build herself a solar kiln. A solar kiln must be oriented so that the sun's rays strike the kiln as close to a 90-degree angle to the panels as possible. In order for that to happen, she must first know her present latitude. Now, I would advise her to go purchase a sextant, take courses to familiarize herself with its operation, and then shoot the latitude of her backyard. However, I'll cut her a break, and let her use the GPS app on her phone.

Now, the sun is at her latitude for about a nanosecond, at Transit on June 21st. At every minute of every day before and after that, the sun's angle relative to the horizon will be lower.

So this is where the science now leaves her, and the art comes into play. She must estimate the average angle of the sun relative to her backyard's latitude on sunny days, during the sunny time of the year in her location. The estimate must provide the sun's angle to her solar kiln's panels that is closest to 90 degrees for the longest time possible.

Let's say that the proper angle is 5 degrees lower than her backyard's latitude. So then her formula would be: Latitude - 5 degrees.

Next she must establish which compass direction is due South, and orient her solar kiln's panels in precisely that direction for maximum benefit. If she lacks a compass, she can use her phone to look up what time Sun Transit is in her backyard, and at that moment, the sun will be due South.

All of this hard work and preparation will have her solar kiln performing at maximum efficiency.

(And she thought this was going to be difficult….....!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Next, we'll tackle Longitude. But we'll save that fun for later in the week!

(And how do you determine Longitude? With a clock, of course!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Found this article online: Ugliest dogs of all time.

(Warning: don't look while you're eating breakfast…....!) (Seriously-you've been warned!)

Here are my Top 3:

























Yikes…........!

(Hopefully your breakfast is still in your stomach.) (I tried to tell you…...!)


----------



## CFrye

Trying to load some pics. Computer being very slow…Please stand by


----------



## mojapitt

> Trying to load some pics. Computer being very slow…Please stand by
> 
> - CFrye


Eager with anticipation Candy


----------



## CFrye

New mobile base:








Sander ready to be attached to stand









After lots of head scratching and some muscle straining (and the comealong over a ceiling joist)









It works!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean the third one must know it won with that big smile.

Candy that's a nice sander.


----------



## Cricket

I see clouds! BRING ON THE RAIN!


----------



## Gene01

Good looking machine, Candy. Anxiously awaiting your review.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Candy. That thing is heavy. Mine is just 458. Wonder what the Z does for ya.

Went to the Cardinals game last night. Great seats about 10 rows off of third base line. It was not a good game tile the 7th when the cards came back from 4 run deficit to win with a walkoff homer in the 10th.


----------



## UncleBuck

Candy watch the tracking on the feed belt i had the same one tends to track back and forth mine took out the belt the first time i used it. when i sold it i found out they had problems with it . read the book and keep on top of where the belt rides, if it gets to the left side it will tear the belt. maybe they fixed the problem. just my two cents, mine worked good aside from that.


----------



## ssnvet

Dean… If you want to play on any day other than the summer solstice, all you need to do is look up the time of "local apparent noon" which is published in any tide chart (available at any bait shop).

Here's a fun one for you… if you want to determine true north, just put a stake in the ground, use a bubble level to make sure it's vertical, and then mark the shadow line at exactly local apparent noon. You will most likely find that this will differ from a magnetic compass reading, and that difference is the magnetic compass error for your location. Up in these parts, we have a very significant compass error of ~7° (they don't call it the Granite State for nothing). You can check your work against any nautical chart for your area, as compass error is always listed in the legend.


----------



## bandit571

Used to go to a Declination Point whenever we arrived at a new firing (Arty. ) range…..Aiming Circles, and M2 compasses.


----------



## BillWhite

Bandit, we used to just point and shoot in 1961. Had an air burst over Fort Sill one night. Shoulda seen the old WWII NCOs hit the floor.


----------



## Gene01

Couple questions, Matt. Aside from needing exact readings for sea navigation and other, land based, technical applications, why would the casual user need to know the variances? 
And, more of an observation than a question…my cell phone compass, car compass and my cheap Boy Scout compass are all in agreement. Does that mean they are all off by my location's varience?
Also, isn't the granite state a bit south? 
And, doesn't moss always grow on the north side of the tree? Of course, the answer is inconsequential, here in the desert….or at sea.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool out this morning but headed for 90° today and the next several they say.

Nice sander Candy and Jim. On my list to get someday. That is the same mobile base as I have on my bandsaw. Works good.


----------



## rhybeka

Dean's been reading my woodworking notes again.  I was researching solar kilns a few months back. but that was putting the cart before the horse since I have no way to mill lumber (unlike Marty and bill and others ). Not sure I could do all that stuff with the sextant as everything else would be tough enough for me even if I could use my phone!

I think I should make an egg salad wrap for lunch. still some Pico left. yum!


----------



## mudflap4869

If you crank the wheel more than about an eight of a turn the sander will stall and leave a groove in your wood. It happened at least a dozen times in the first hour of operation. At least twice that many *"SHUCKY DARNS"* said as we learn to use the XXXXX thing. DON"T use it without a dust vacuum or you will surely die!!! Dang learning curve strikes again.


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit, we used to just point and shoot in 1961. Had an air burst over Fort Sill one night. Shoulda seen the old WWII NCOs hit the floor.
> 
> - Bill White


One of my "jobs" was a Forward Observer…..
H.O.B. = Height of Burst…..two aiming circles do a Triangulation on an air burst…then tell the Firing Battery actually where the burst was…as compared to where the FB THOUGHT it was…...windshield on the Jeep was a HUD…..we'd mark all sorts of things…..until the jeep got rocked backwards by a concussion….was a tad too close..

Later, they used radar instead.


----------



## johnstoneb

I spent last week working a trail maintenance project out of the Paradise ranger station in the Selway Bitterrroot Wilderness area. We were horse packed in 8 mi. We walked but mules carried gear and tools. The trail we worked gained 3000' in 3 miles. The view at the top was almost worth it. Spent my 71st birthday doing this. I drove on to Missoula gave my 92 yr old aunt a appalachian mounta dulcimer I built for her then went on to Couer'd'alene, spent a day with my daughter,sil and grandson recuperating then drove home. 1100 mi round trip.


----------



## Gene01

Great trip, Bruce. Gorgeous views.


----------



## bandit571

" I want to see mountains, Gandalf, Mountains.."


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great trip Bruce. Great view.


----------



## mojapitt

With a bunch of coaching from Mark, some coaching from Marty, a bunch of non-PC commentary about the manufacturer, I have joined the club.










Yeah it's mushy, but it worked.


----------



## Festus56

Better give that to her before she smells the smoke in the house !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

That should score ya some Brownie points, Monte!


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, chilling down with an ice cold ZIMA….may take more than one…..
3/8" thick Maple and Ash has been made…..resaw with a 1/4" bandsaw blade. Then hand plane smooth to final size….for now. 
Film @2300 hrs, ZULU..

Forgot to plug the fan in….now I am soaked…


----------



## CFrye

Very nice, Monte! Sycamore?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, Sycamore


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, your sycamore ought to be dry by now. As dry as it's gonna get.


----------



## bandit571

Was one of those days…









Resaws were coming out a bit brown..









May get a new 1/2" wide blade..sometime..old one was a bit beat up..









Still have a bunch to saw…except these will be at 1" wide…frames for a Frame & Panel Mini Chest..









Made a big mess in the shop, today..









Gave that "new" Stanley No. 3c a workout ( and me too)









Will see how much I can get done…in about one week's time…


----------



## mudflap4869

Suckin up to the cook are ya. I wish I had one. Oue, that hurts! OK, OK, I have one,I just wish she could cook something edible. 
I learned long ago that when she gets mad at me, she works her anger out by cleaning the house. Where is that button?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte do you have a link to be burner so I can check it out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome to the club Monte. I haven't fired mine up in a while, but I have a request.


----------



## mojapitt

Here AJ


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, was an interesting morning.

Because we're in the throes of one of our patented heatwaves, and I don't have air conditioning, I run box fans at night, blowing out of the house to draw in cooler air. With this method, I can generally get the house down to 10 degrees over whatever the overnight low temperature was. For example, the overnight low was 62 degrees, and I got the house down to 72.

Now, 72 is too warm for me-I prefer 68 degrees. And at 72, the heat in the house just has a running start to the day. It's routinely 85 or higher in the bedroom at 11pm.

So you see that I'm strongly motivated to get the house cooled off overnight.

Woke up early this morning, and it smelled like something was burning. I was still mostly asleep and thinking, "I hope the frigg'n house isn't on fire!" I stagger out to the living room, and it smells like I'm in the middle of a forest fire.

Now, slightly more awake, I realized that the wildfire smoke must have gotten thicker overnight, and my fans pulled all of that smoke right into the house.

So, not only does it smell like hell outside-it now smells like hell inside.

Gotta love Portland during wildfire season…....


----------



## CFrye

Shelving added and dust collector on









Guess we need to paint the plywood on the mobile base. Mark, we have this same kind of base on our bandsaw, too. I like it much better than the Shop Fox we got for the table saw.


----------



## Gene01

Dean, here ya go. COOLER.


----------



## mudflap4869

Tacoma, WA. during to 70s and 80s, 95 degrees and 85% humidity at 10 PM. No a/c in the apartment where we lived and not a breath of wind stirring. Yakima firing center was just HOT, DRY AND DUSTY. Couldn't wait to get back to NE Oklahoma with its 95 degrees and 85% humidity. LUNATICS! 
The only good part is that California land prices haven't made here yet. Several of those weirdos have moved here, but they quickly learned that SOONERS don't stand for their California attitudes. 
MONTE, I am already broke, then you show me that laser. You trying to kill me? Where the heck would I put it in my overcrowded shop? You are a bad influence on innocent young lads such as me.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt. Aside from needing exact readings for sea navigation and other, land based, technical applications, why would the casual user need to know the variances?
> - Gene Howe


Hey, I'm just entertaining Dean :^p

But to answer your question, if you're trying to sight your house for optimal passive solar heating (not a worry for you in the desert I'm sure, but we pay a healthy chunk of change to heat the home up here in Mainiac land) you have to know "true" south. Then according to the Architectural Handbook, you sight the house facing 6° to 8° east of south. Back when I used the technique, cell phones weren't so cool as they are now.


----------



## ssnvet

A beer, a pipe, a burger and now a Bourbon…. guess who's "home alone"

;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good, except for the pipe part.


----------



## bandit571

Whether to blog while I am ahead of the game…or..go back down and try some more…..Have one more ice cold ZIMA in the fridge…for later….

Need to get the trash can down the steps, anyway…


----------



## ssnvet

> Sounds good, except for the pipe part.
> - firefighterontheside


funny, I thought you were a "smoke eater"

:^p


----------



## Festus56

Jim that is cheaper price for a laser than mine was over 2 yrs. ago. It covers a bigger area also. One of the few things that are not getting more expensive. Have way over 1000 hrs. on mine and it just keeps on going every day.

Still wish I could get paid commission for all the lasers that have been bought after I did Andy's bench.


----------



## bandit571

Trash can is in the shop, now…first pile is in the can….frame pieces have been sliced to either 1-1/2" wide…or 1" wide. Added a strip to the lid sections..and now have a forest of clamps on the bench….while I peel dried glue off me fingers…still forget to plug that fan in…


----------



## bandit571

Forest of clamps?









Build a frame for a lid around this panel…









Might have enough pieces to build some frames for the box..









May have enough thin stuff, to make four panels for the sides…


----------



## Gene01

Dean, here ya go. COOLER.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sounds good, except for the pipe part.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


A cigar would do.


----------



## bandit571

Had a Tornado WARNING east of town a little bit ago…..East Liberty Honda Plant is sitting in their shelters…Just missed the transportation Research Center….we get a few rain drops…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bruce, did ya pack them logs home with ya???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been workin' hard this week to git some extra auction cash fer Saturday, then… Debbie's alternator went out on her truck today….. Errrrrrr fricken son of a basket!!!


----------



## Festus56

That sucks Marty. Is it one of the spendy ones? A few years ago I had to replace the one on my pickup and Jamies Tahoe in the same week.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Been workin hard this week to git some extra auction cash fer Saturday, then… Debbie s alternator went out on her truck today….. Errrrrrr fricken son of a basket!!!
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Did you exorcise the Demon 1st?


----------



## bandit571

Isn't there a wine bottle called…Magnum?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Dodge Magnum…....


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, here ya go. COOLER.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, thanks for cooler tip-the way this summer is going, it might come down to that!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Tacoma, WA. during to 70s and 80s, 95 degrees and 85% humidity at 10 PM. No a/c in the apartment where we lived and not a breath of wind stirring. Yakima firing center was just HOT, DRY AND DUSTY. Couldn t wait to get back to NE Oklahoma with its 95 degrees and 85% humidity. LUNATICS!
> 
> ...
> 
> - mudflap4869


Ok Jim, you've got me beat on the temperature and humidity.

But you can't beat me on the wildfire smoke in the house!


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all! trying to not be 'working' this early but oh well. it's easier to get things done at this hour most days. Went into work and saw my transitional cube - it's about 2' w x 4ft long. about 1/5 the size of my previous cube. Left my note for the moving guys that I was keeping my totes until my second move and left.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning and Happy Wednesday… I think :^o


----------



## diverlloyd

Well just waking up from migraine med slumber. Now feel like crap I guess I need to start moving around but my head still is at a 9 on the pain scale and yesterday was like spinal taps equipment it was at a 11. Need to get out to the shop and and try to get the dresser lumber cut for the baby. She will be here in by the end of the month.


----------



## ssnvet

> She will be here in by the end of the month.
> - diverlloyd


And you think your head hurts now :^o


----------



## bandit571

Tomorrow is the start of the World's Longest Yard Sale…...as usual, haven't the spare cash for it…van took all of that.

I guess I can start saving up for the Tractor Fest in West Liberty, OH on Labor Day weekend…...

Morning to ya….twerps & perps…


----------



## Gene01

We have 1/2 of a steer to be processed and packaged to be ready around the 1st week of September. So, today's job is to shop for a larger freezer. Our present chest type is full of other stuff. Besides, Phyl wants an upright because things are easier to find in that type. Our choices are limited to Lowes or HD. No appliance dealers in town anymore. 
The chest type we have is a Magic Chef and has been trouble free for 15 years. Don't think either of the big boxes carry that brand. We'll see.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm thinking of doing some walnut counter tops, that is if I can source enough 8/4 walnut for it. That stuff is hard to find around here. Lots of 4/4, but if they have 8/4 it's only a couple boards. I need about 200BF of it. I'm checking Craigslist.

Has anyone here ever done wood counter tops?


----------



## DS

Jim, check around your local wholesale hardwood market to see who carries the walnut.

In Phoenix, all the hardwood vendors carry walnut, but only one, (Peterman, fyi) carries the good stuff. All the others seem to end up with the sloppy seconds.

Walnut comes from the northeast regions, so it shouldn't be too tough to locate in Michigan.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Stumpy,

Bill mills walnut logs on a regular basis-you should check with him to see if he can set you up.

Also, he has built counter (bar?) tops previously, and knows what to do (and what not to do…!)


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm getting ready to fell a walnut just over 20" in diameter @ breast height and clear for 20' before the first branch. I suspect drying 8/4 will take a while before it can be used!


----------



## CharlesNeil

I did my daughters kitchen with walnut counter tops, and used 4/4 , then got creative and added outer bands and profiles to make it look like 8/4 and on her island , it looks like 12/4

i have done probably 1/2 dozen wood counter tops, they all still surviving .

edit..
almost forgot, my house has walnut counter tops as well.


----------



## ssnvet

> Has anyone here ever done wood counter tops?
> - StumpyNubs


Our large kitchen island has a Boos Butcher Block Top on it (2"thick) but that's probably not what you have in mind.

All I can say is that you really have to account for movement in the cross grain (width) dimension.



> Bill mills walnut logs on a regular basis-you should check with him to see if he can set you up.
> - Mean_Dean


I suspect shipping big heavy planks from MO to MI would be cost prohibitive.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Bill mills walnut logs on a regular basis-you should check with him to see if he can set you up.
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> I suspect shipping big heavy planks from MO to MI would be cost prohibitive.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


True.

But I was thinking Stumpy could make a road trip. Would be fun for those guys to meet and hang out for awhile!


----------



## CFrye

> I suspect shipping big heavy planks from MO to MI would be cost prohibitive.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Road trip!!
Someone asked about the difference between the G0458 and the G0458Z…I vaguely remember the salesman saying something about the Z not having heavy rollers? 
Stumpy, Are you wanting live edge counter tops, single slab countertop?


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I have seen Charles' daughter's countertops. They are very nice.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ got my electrical estimate. I think I'd like to cry now.


----------



## ssnvet

> /flop/ got my electrical estimate. I think I d like to cry now.
> - rhybeka


Every contractor I know is straight out, which unfortunately means they are giving the "standard business discount"... which, according to the estimator from our old Millwork operation, means up the @$$ + 10%

:^o

Or as the old timers say … "might as well make hay while there's sun"


----------



## rhybeka

honestly, it's more than likely a good quote. 4285 to upgrade us from a 100amp box to a 200 amp box, run electric to and in my shed, and fix a few misc. things in the house. It's just about a grand more than we were looking for. but when is an estimate ever what you think it should be?

after the last few days of rains its evident I have a water issue on my walls that sit on the concrete. I'm going to cut the OSB up 5.5-6 in off the ground and install either PT 2×6's or PVC trim with some z flashing behind/below the OSB and on top of the piece that will replace it. I haven't decided if I'm going to flash the front of that 6" piece as well or not. ugh


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Do you have gutters? Reason I ask is while you can fix the issue with the PT lumber and some flashing the real problem could be the amount of water concentrated in one place. That would be the water coming off the roof. I had trouble with my 16×20 building with a trail of water across the back side of the shop during heavy rains. Used damtite and all on the concrete block walls. Problem was better but when I put gutters up and removed the volume of water dumped off the roof and sent it to the street no more water issues. Been about 20+ years since.

Pity you are not closer I have at least 4 solid runs of 20ft, 6 inch gutter, plus all the elbows and such to go with it sitting on racks in the back yard. Got them from the houses they tore down up the street for a road expansion project. Along with alot of other stuff the guy said I could take. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…Hamburger…Cream of mushroom soup….Tater Tots….LOTS of CHEESE…..throw into the oven for a while…

Supper!

Waiting on that to settle a bit..then a few trips to the shop….have a bunch of measurements to do, and scribble down…then maybe start milling frame parts….


----------



## Gene01

Bought the freezer. 18 CF Frigidaire frost free for $528 and free delivery. Saved $101 with the veteran discount at Lowes. Had a great lunch, too. Phyl had a Southwestern Cheese Steak sandwich with jalapenos, onions, cheese and lots of shredded marinated flank steak. Mine was three soft shrimp tacos with pico de guyo, guac and sour cream and hot salsa. Plus, the place was also a donut shop. Brought home a dozen assorted. This is the 5th eatery to occupy the space. Hope this one makes it. Good food.


----------



## bandit571

Measurements are done….for some reason, that about wore me out. need to make a cut list, next.

measurement? Yeah…making a Maple version of this…









Walnut & Cherry Chest….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of Lowes, I was at Home Depot to recycle some old CFL bulbs. (In my area, Big Blue and the BORG are right next to each other. Can't figure out that marketing strategy-why build right next door to your direct competitor? But it's nice from a customer's perspective-if one doesn't have what you need, the other will.)

Anyway, I was cruising the parking lot, and noticed an empty spot close to the store. Go to pull into it, and notice it's reserved for Veterans. I thought that's a great idea!

But I wonder how they regulate that. I mean, if a non-veteran parks there, how would you know? And what's the enforcement mechanism? (With Handicapped spots, here in Oregon, if you don't have the mirror hanger, you can't park in the Handicapped spot. If you do, you'll receive a nice big ticket.)

So, while I like the idea of the Veteran spot, I wonder how it works.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles*-

I have lots of questions, but let's start with these three:

1. How did you join them together (assuming they weren't all straight runs). A miter joint? A butt joint? I have three places in the kitchen where the counters form an L shape. Lots of people online have opinions on how to join them while still allowing for wood movement. How did you do it?

2. What did you use for a finish?

3. Any problems with cupping? Did you do anything special to attach them to the cabinets to keep them flat?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I was thinking Stumpy could make a road trip. Would be fun for those guys to meet and hang out for awhile!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'd LOVE that if I had the time! But you know how that goes…


----------



## Mean_Dean

To finish the compass direction/latitude/navigation topic, it's time for Longitude!

So, you're Christopher Columbus, and you're off to the New World. You've got your ships ready, you pull up anchor, and you're off.

Except that there are no landmarks in the middle of the ocean…....

You don't need landmarks for Latitude, because we orbit one (the Sun.) You just point your sextant at the sun at Sun Transit, and bang, you've got your Latitude.

Longitude is a whole 'nother animal. For the longest time humans had no idea how to determine Longitude. You could make a rough guess based on the apparent motion of some stars relative to the Moon, but that was it. And it was not very accurate. And getting lost at sea is a real problem. If you run out of food, then what?

Eventually we learned that if you could know the exact time of day, at a fixed spot on Earth, then all you had to do was determine, with your sextant, Sun Transit in your location, subtract the time difference, and you would know your Longitude.

So, to determine Longitude, you needed an accurate clock. And that's how Longitude is determined-with a clock. Latitude is determined with a sextant, and Longitude is determined with a clock.

What you do with your clock is set it to the time of day at a fixed location. Any location will do. Becky could use her backyard. However, as Becky wasn't born hundreds of years ago, it was determined that Greenwich, England would be that fixed location. So you set your clock to local time in Greenwich, England. (This is called Greenwich Mean Time, or GMT.) (GMT is also called Zulu, which is what Bandit is referring to with his Film at 2300Z)

You then take this clock with you on your ship. Nina, Pinta, or Santa Maria-take your pick. When you want to determine your Longitude (so as to not get lost, run out of food, and die), you determine Sun Transit in your present location with your sextant, which gives you Noon in your present location.

You then subtract your local time from your clock (which is set to GMT), and the difference is your current Longitude.

This is why Longitude is measured in Hours/Minutes/Seconds of Longitude.

Pretty exciting, this navigation business, huh? Sextants and clocks-great stuff!


----------



## Bonka

"Longitude: The True Story of a Lone Genius Who Solved the Greatest Scientific Problem of His Time''

This is a great read.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I was going to make walnut countertops, I would use 5/4 and finish it to a full inch and then add the piece on the front as Charles described to give the appearance of 8/4. My BIL made walnut countertops and used waterlox for the finish with good results. For myself, I would look into some products from Target Coatings that are wsterbased but still give the look of oil based. I would be happy to cut some walnut for you Stumpy, but you'd need to come and get it and then watch it dry for about 18 months.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't want it to look edge banded. And even if I could hide the edge banding on the long-grain, there's a peninsula that comes out toward the middle of the room that would show lots of end grain on the end. It would be hard to hide edge banding on that.

I'd like to see how Charles did it. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I don t want it to look edge banded. And even if I could hide the edge banding on the long-grain, there s a peninsula that comes out toward the middle of the room that would show lots of end grain on the end. It would be hard to hide edge banding on that.
> 
> I d like to see how Charles did it. Maybe I m wrong.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Well, if you're going to use a slab that's 2" thick, you probably would need it to be QS. If not, it could cup, warp, or do other unholy things.


----------



## bandit571

On the add to the edge thingy…..Cut a strip from the edge of the slab, rotate that 180 degrees, and glue that to the edge of the slab…..

IF you look under most counter tops that are mitered for a corner…..you will see slots shaped like a "T" You line those slots "tail to tail" and use the special nut on each end, these sit in the cross slot. By tightening the bolt, to draw the nuts together, you clamp the miter joint up tight.

Clear as Maumee Mud?

To prove I sometimes use a written "plan" 









Need to adjust this for the stock on hand, on length of tenons to be used..









8 of the 12 pieces that got milled tonight. 









From tonight's work….









Not the easiest stuff to plane, either…


----------



## firefighterontheside

My log loader worked well today. There's a learning curve that I'm straightening out and next time I'll know more of what I need to do and have with me. We loaded a maple log that was about 13 feet long and about 24 inches diameter. No problem at all. The video is a small elm log being loaded up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

On the end of a bar I did, I made it about an inch long and cut that end off and then flipped it under and glued back on giving an end grain cutting board look.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, how much flex do you have on yer trailer pockets with the boom mounted in them???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Despite the rain all day, sometimes flood strength I managed to get some panels installed inside the shuttle rehab. Got the outside post lamp wired up and working. And managed to get wire run for the interior lights and one exterior light. No installs, had to paint the metal boxes and tomorrow weld a bracket for the one light.

One advantage of the rain was I could see the two spots where water was getting in. One was an easy fix, the side door / window needed some weatherstrip replaced. The other not so easy in the rain. Have to add a sealing strip where the end of the camper top meets the wooden frame. No a big leak but I have two wet spots on the one wall that this should fix. Maybe….

Cannot close up the wall until I am sure though. Not interested in revisiting this a second time.

LOL


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Well, if you re going to use a slab that s 2" thick, you probably would need it to be QS. If not, it could cup, warp, or do other unholy things.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


No, I don't want 2". I want 1-1/4 to 1-1/2" once it is milled. Finding 6/4 walnut around here is harder than finding 8/4. So I expect there to be a lot of waste. Even so, I do worry about cupping. I have some ideas about how to install it that may help with that problem, but am open to suggestions.

I am anxious to see how Charles banded his. Maybe I'm overthinking this.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean they build next door so they don't have to do market analysis. It's already been done by the first business the same with Walgreens and cvs. Walgreens does market research and cvs build right next to them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, how much flex do you have on yer trailer pockets with the boom mounted in them???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No flex at all. The pockets are welded on 1/4" steel. The flex I had was the front rail of the trailer where my winch is mounted. When pulling hard, the rail flexed forward about a half inch. Doesn't sound like a lot, but it looked like a lot. Gonna have to reenforce that for sure. The 5000 winch was plenty of power. Glad I didn't get the 9000.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Dean they build next door so they don t have to do market analysis. It s already been done by the first business the same with Walgreens and cvs. Walgreens does market research and cvs build right next to them.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Reminds me of a true story…

Many years ago my father and a business partner had a contract to service the floors at all of the Arbor Drug stores in our area. Arbor Drugs then became CVS, which meant more stores. Then Walgreens bought all the CVS and a bunch of other stores around here, which made the contract way bigger than a small company like ours could reasonably handle. I was in my late teens driving all over Michigan to polish floors in some of the worst, po-dunk little drug stores you can imagine. The tiles in some were so bad that they were loose, and when the big propane-powered buffer (about the size of the biggest snowblower you've ever seen) hit them, you never knew what would happen. At the very least, a big cloud of dried wax powder would fill the air and the customers would start hacking and swearing… good times….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I emailed a lumber seller I found on Craigslist, asking him a few simple questions such as "Do you have 200BF of 6/4 or 8/4 walnut" and "Kiln dried or air dried?"

A day later he responded with his phone number and said "Call me."

Am I crazy for being irritated at that response? I took the time to type out the questions I had. There were about six of them, but all very simple. Most requiring a yes or no answer. Why would I call you just to essentially read to you the email I already sent? Why not just respond and we can move on to the payment phase of the relationship?

My wife thinks I'm nuts, but I find that a lazy response. I'm sorry you're too busy to type the answers to my questions, but I'd think it worth your time for what could be a $1500 order… or an I just a nut job?

I do admit, I hate telephones. I know some people still like to get out their candlestick talky-machines to do business like Graham Bell did. But I find email soooooo much better. I can read and respond when I am able to give you my full attention, and everything we say is recorded in case there are "misunderstandings" later. Even so, I will talk on the phone when I have to. But if you post an online ad, you shouldn't refuse to communicate online, via email, right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think you're crazy to expect a reply back in the form you used, especially when craigslist has that option. A sell should expect that. I might expect, "call me" when I text a buddy with a long message and he would rather talk about it.

What irritates me as a seller of lumber is the people who send me texts or Facebook messages asking if I still have it, I write back to say yes and then I hear nothing but a bunch of crickets. I get that numerous times a week. I find it disrespectful. They're wasting my time. At least they could reply back with an I'll let ya know or thanks or other response.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Like I said, I do admit that I hate the telephone. I once turned down a sponsor deal with a big woodworking machine company (who shall remain unnamed) because I refused to make the deal over the phone. (True story!)

I've only spoken to Charles once on the phone, and that's when he made me 

I work with 18 brands (sponsors) and most of them have never spoken to me personally. It's 2018, who use the phone anymore! Soon we'll all communicate via 2-second Instagram videos!


----------



## bandit571

Perhaps he just wanted to make sure the "you" are indeed .."YOU"....and not some spammer…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Perhaps he just wanted to make sure the "you" are indeed .."YOU"....and not some spammer…..
> 
> - bandit571


I think he'd figure that out when I showed up with cash instead of promising him my buddy, the crown prince or Nigeria will settle up with him.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

You folks been busy again. Skip a few hours and it is hard to catch up.

Log loader looks good Bill. It gets the job done.

Stumpy you might be crazy or nuts but he made you that way. Contact was through the internet so how does he expect you to answer.

We get a lot of messages through our website, Etsy and FB even though the phone # is there too 99% of the time the order is all e-mails. Sometimes it is 10 or 12 exchanges. Have had a couple customers call or ask if I could give them a call just to work out some fine details before I started the project.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy didn't we talk on the phone in Indianapolis? Also if you wanted to buy from bagdad lumber I'm willing to be involved in a bucket brigade of lumber. I would sell you some of mine but im out of 8/4.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> It s 2018, who use the phone anymore!
> 
> ...
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I do…....!

Whatever happened to interpersonal communication?

I like to talk on the phone, if for nothing else, to hear the other person's voice. It seems to me that it's gotten so impersonal these days. Texting seems to be the method of communication lately. E-mail is better, since you can write a much more detailed communique, thus communicating better. Even still, I still prefer actually talking to someone.

My most preferred method of communication is eyeball-to-eyeball, but that seems to be going the way of the caveman.

Here's an example of how texting (or even e-mail) can go bad.

Let's say I type out, "Stumpy, I hate you." (I don't by the way…!)

How would you take that? Probably you'd think I actually hate you. That I'm a jerk. You might get upset, and let it negatively affect your day. I can't imagine a positive reaction to that.

As it turns out, one of my nurses actually said that to me recently. I was teasing her about a minor gaffe on her part, and she laughingly and lovingly joked, "I hate you."

So, how in a text are you supposed to know the difference?

In a phone conversation, you will know the difference, by her tone of voice and how she talks to you. So the two methods of communication-using the exact same words-can have opposite ends of the spectrum meanings.

Of course, I've even been accused of being a caveman, so I suppose it's appropriate that I prefer talking on the phone!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I work with 18 brands (sponsors) and most of them have never spoken to me personally. It s 2018, who use the phone anymore! Soon we ll all communicate via 2-second Instagram videos!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


With what you do with your website and such I am sure that email and Instagram and the entire host of other ways to communicate without a phone call or in person work well. For you. Problem is not everyone works or likes those other methods. Not to say one method is better than any other but people tend to do what they are comfortable with, or works well for them.

Citing CL as an example many have text only do not call. Why some ask? Three times now I have made purchases this way and each time text only with directions where to meet. When I showed up they speak Russian or Ukrainian, English not so much. No problem for me I speak those languages and once I know I use what they feel comfortable with. Point being you have never met the guy, have no idea his nationality, or perhaps that he has a smartphone and doesn't know how to use it well. Many unknowns here. It is quite possible you are making a mountain out of a anthill.

The Marine Corp taught me to improvise, adapt and overcome. Also, work with what you have not what you wish for.

Food for thought anyway. Not like I am some great philosopher or anything. LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

> "Longitude: The True Story of a Lone Genius Who Solved the Greatest Scientific Problem of His Time
> 
> This is a great read.
> 
> - Gerald Thompson


Thanks for the recommendation, Jerry-I am definitely going to check out that book!


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all. heading to the dentist here in a moment. hopefully it will be a better conversation than the electrician.


----------



## DanKrager

Stumpy, I have encountered the same type of interaction friction that you experience, except that I'm on the other side of the fence, perhaps. It's hard for a younger generation to appreciate that us old folks did not grow up with a keyboard in our mouth, so typing is a foreign language that is frustratingly slow and inaccurate. Combined with a distaste for the relatively impersonal nature of technology and the confusion of trying to use the flaky stuff written by some "teenybopper" that thinks very differently than older folk, the combination is overwhelmingly negative sometimes. 
In my business I try to respond in the same media as the initiator. After 25 years as an IT tech and several other years doing data entry, I am more facile on the keyboard than any "point and click" programmer, so technology does not baffle me. What bothers me now is that when I initiate contact via email, the response is a phone call. I'm am at a stage in life where hearing is deteriorated at many of the frequencies that the cell phones depend on and I simply cannot understand the caller, even with high priced hearing aids. 
So, I encourage you to be patient with those who have different preferences perhaps because of physical limitations of which you would have no way of knowing, or their experience or lack thereof e.g. typing skills.

DanK


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin to ya…...and the remainder of the day to meself…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I'm back at work and my back hurts. Guess I didn't use the arch to do enough of the lifting.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Not much happening here today. Just another hot day and no breeze.


----------



## DS

> ...
> It s 2018, who use the phone anymore! Soon we ll all communicate via 2-second Instagram videos!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I wonder how many years away it will be when we have a "phone" that you doesn't have a "talk to someone" feature?
Hmmm….

I still like to hear my kids' voices, but, they, like you, hate talking on the phone.


----------



## ssnvet

> "Longitude: The True Story of a Lone Genius Who Solved the Greatest Scientific Problem of His Time
> This is a great read.
> - Gerald Thompson
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, Jerry-I am definitely going to check out that book!
> - Mean_Dean


They made the book into a movie in Y2K

It's long, but quite good.

Text and e-mail don't communicate emotion, sarcasm or humor well at all. I've been bit at work several times over comments in e-mails that were taken the wrong way. And I hate tap typing more than a phrase or two, so texting is reserved for basic straight forward exchanges. If you want to hammer out the details, time now, and confirm via. questions that you were understood, the quickest way is still a phone call (assuming the person you're calling can take calls).

When I communicate with our production dept. peeps I try to get out on the floor and play like I'm from MO… often times people aren't the best communicators or writers and it's best if they "show me".

I've learned the hard way to save anything controversial for a face to face discussion if possible. Several good reasons for this. People are better behaved in person (myself included), you can read their non-verbal messages, and you won't get pinned down with a forward of a partial e-mail the takes your comment out of context.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I get what you are all saying. But the question isn't if the phone is better than email. That's a matter of opinion, and both sides have valid ones. The question is why would you refuse to answer questions by email when your customer specifically asks for it? Is that really a big request?

I emailed him back last night. I said "I'm tied up during the day. I would consider it a favor if you could answer my brief questions by email so I can review them when I have time. Thanks!"

I got his response this morning: "I'm free right now." (Again, refusing to respond unless I call him.)

I shouldn't have to beg for basic info like "Do you have 8/4 walnut?"... or "Where are you located." Maybe that makes me a jerk. But if he won't afford this simple convince for a potential customer, I worry about the other hassles of doing business together.

Let's not forget he advertised his business on Craigslist, an online service that connects people via an email communication system…


----------



## DS

Me thinks you've spent twice the energy on this forum typing about it than if you just had called him already and had a brief discussion.

Most likely, he's a "gentleman woodworker of a certain age" who is technologically challenged when it comes to all things thumb-related. (Neither Siri nor Alexa live in my phone to do the texting for me.)

Just 'cuz he can post a craigslist ad doesn't mean he has a smart phone and knows how to use it…

Just sayin' some people, (like myself), still use this phone…


----------



## Bonka

I have a flip phone. I hate texting. It takes me forever to text someone. I tell everyone to call me and if I don't answer leave a msg and I'll call back. It took some doing with Dr's offices but I now have them trained.
I really have no use for a smart phone. They are expensive and the monthly fee is high.


----------



## Gene01

DS, my, admittedly few, forays onto the streets of Phoenix convinces me that 99.44% of Phoenix drivers use Smart Phones…at least, in their cars. 
Like Jerry, I don't text. I use a pay as you go Tracphone. 
Holbren lost the sale of a SHELIX head because they don't have a phone person to talk to. Just an answering service and, they won't return calls.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Me thinks you ve spent twice the energy on this forum typing about it than if you just had called him already and had a brief discussion.


He posted ads on Craigslist. He even has a link to a photo gallery of some of the slabs he offers posted online and linked to the craigslist listing. I am quite sure he can type one word answers to a handful of simple questions.

I'm sorry, but twice he's emailed me a refusal to even say where the business is located or if they even carry walnut. That throws up all sorts of red flags for me.

I'll pay twice the price to get some basic customer service. And guess how I'll contact the other mill? By phone. Because it isn't really about the phone (though I made some jokes about it yesterday). It's about refusing to accommodate a customer's minimal request for very, very basic info.

You say I could have just called him in the time I spent posting about it here? I say he could have answered my questions with fewer words than he typed in his refusals to answer. So we're both stubborn. But I'm not the one running a business hoping for him to hand over $1500 bucks.

Yes, the older generation doesn't like to text (or email). But the older generation used to think the customer was always right. I know, I grew up working in my grandparents hardware. And there was little we wouldn't do for the customer. I certainly would never have refused to tell someone if we had something in stock or where our store was located unless he submitted the request in the form I preferred.


----------



## DS

I see…

If he won't respond, ditch him like a bad prom date. I get it.

For a minute, it seemed you were upset that he didn't use your preferred communication medium.
No biggie.

No panties got scrunched on my end.
Hope you find the premo-walnut you're looking for.


----------



## DS

Oh, just in case you missed one of these, here you go;

https://www.thomasnet.com/nsearch.html?cov=NA&what=saginaw+mi+hardwood+lumber+suppliers&heading=45262201


----------



## bandit571

Shop ran out of Mountain Dew…..so, I am sitting here in from of the A/C Unit…having a cold Mountain Bew..

Another PITA glue up is taking up space on my bench…..One more to go..after this one is cured..

I am plumb worn out….have to let the Stanley 45 cool down, as well….been that kind of an afternoon..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Stumpy,

You calling me old?! Well, I've been called a lot worse. I was called a caveman recently….....!

Look, if you're having this much trouble with the guy now, what kind of customer service are you expecting after the sale? He sounds like a flake-and these CL transactions are problematic enough as it is.

I'd move on and find another outlet. Unless this guy is the only one who has what you're looking for. This guy isn't worth this amount of aggravation!

Now go and have a cold one-you've earned it, my friend!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, if they are calling you a caveman, consider a shave and a haircut


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a small cabinet job install this morning that consisted of one piece of trim to be cut on site and installed. I wasn't gonna rent a crane to move my DeWalt 12 inch slider, and my smaller miter is 20 miles away at my other place, so I went to the museum and asked Mr. Stanley and Mr. Disston to lend a hand…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, if they are calling you a caveman, consider a shave and a haircut
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Haha-that's a good one, Monte!

Actually, I shave everyday (except weekends-I take the weekends off, and give my face the weekends off, too!), and have hair shorter than Bill's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sometimes I think my facial hair gets longer than my hair on my head.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy,
> 
> I d move on and find another outlet. Unless this guy is the only one who has what you re looking for. This guy isn t worth this amount of aggravation!
> 
> Now go and have a cold one-you ve earned it, my friend!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I decided to call (on the phone) the mill/hardwood dealer I got my maple from for the cabinets. They're a little pricey, but they'll surface it for me, which saves me a bunch of work. I'll pay 7.80/bf for kiln-dried 8/4 S3S. And I'll have to drive a couple hours there and back to get it. But the service is top notch 

I just want to wait to hear back from Charles about his recommendations before I buy a bunch of 8/4.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I leave for IWF in Atlanta in a couple weeks. Biggest show I've ever been to. It's also strange because it starts on Wednesday, and ends on Saturday. I am flying back home for the weekend, which is when most shows are just getting going!

Here's a photo of Charles Brock stopping by last time. I tell people he's pointing at me on the banner. But the truth is, I have no idea because I was in the can at the time. Maybe he'll recognize me this year since I did a commercial for The Highland Woodworker


----------



## bandit571

Used this machine a bunch, today..









After I reset it from doing dados…









Both of these were in use, as well….this one to square the ends, and crosscut for length..









Had a lot of grooves to mill…









Curves to cut..









Used the large mitre box to do shoulder cuts, bandsaw to make cheek cuts….and even some haunched tenons









Glue up was a Royal PITA…again..









Got a little done..in 2 hours of work….may try again later…..or mow yard…


----------



## ssnvet

Having a good ol Mainiac lobstah boil…


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Managed to get the grass on the front yard cut. I think once the funds are available I'll be going to electric.

Can anybody recommend a waterproof membrane product? Not sure prosoco R-guard is ok for my application. Going to do more reading tho. Electrician cant get me on the schedule until Aug.23 so that gives me time to fix the structural issues


----------



## ssnvet

My favorite fish monger










You should see this girl pick a lobster. Takes her about 30 seconds


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Sometimes I think my facial hair gets longer than my hair on my head.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well at least you have hair on your head…....!

(Unlike myself….....)


----------



## theoldfart

A keen eye and confidence, good combination Matt. Be proud.


----------



## Mean_Dean

As for facial hair, as a firefighter, you're not allowed any.


----------



## mojapitt

Hair is overrated, just saying


----------



## bandit571

Chrome Domes…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hair is overrated, just saying
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Easy for you to say-since you're married.

Single ladies prefer a full head of hair….....


----------



## DS

What can I say, I was bored…

Sorry Stumpy.


----------



## mojapitt

> Hair is overrated, just saying
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Easy for you to say-since you re married.
> 
> Single ladies prefer a full head of hair….....
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Good women prefer good men regardless of hair.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Hair is overrated, just saying
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Easy for you to say-since you re married.
> 
> Single ladies prefer a full head of hair….....
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Good women prefer good men regardless of hair.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I'd like to believe you're right-but I've seen too many examples of the opposite.

Who is it that takes home the hot lady? A guy with a full head of hair, and a fat wallet.

I can offer proof of that.

Some years ago, a bunch of us decided to test that theory. We had a friend, who by all accounts was completely ordinary. Didn't really stand out in anyway. (Not a judgment-he was actually a good guy.) So, one Saturday night we went to this night club downtown. He went separately from the rest of us, and posed as being there by himself. He danced a few times, but got no phone numbers, and did not leave with anyone.

So, we decided to present him better. A friend of mine is hair dresser, so he went to see her for a nice haircut. I'm about his size, so I lent him one of my blue suits and a dress shirt. Another friend had a convertible sports car for him to use. We all also chipped in some money for him to throw around.

So, having him all spiffed up with new hair, a nice suit, a classy car, and some money, we all went back to that same dance club the next Saturday night, to see what would happen.

He got the attention of several attractive young ladies, especially since he was buying the drinks. He danced with many more of them, and several wanted to go out and see his car. He eventually left with an attractive young brunette.

Same guy, just different presentation. He had an expensive haircut, an expensive suit, an expensive car, and money to throw around. Catnip for the ladies…....

Of course, the next day, we all got back whatever money was left over, I got my suit back, and the other guy got his car back.

And while it was an experiment, it gave us some keen insight into what women want. If you've got perfect hair, you've got expensive clothes, and you've got a snazzy sports car, you're the one going home with the ladies.

If not, well….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

> As for facial hair, as a firefighter, you re not allowed any.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Don't ya know…..firefighters traditionally have a handlebar mustache? Not this one.


----------



## mojapitt

If all they want is money, don't need them.

You need a good Russian woman


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wish I had a woman with a lot of money, all she has is a full head of hair…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> As for facial hair, as a firefighter, you re not allowed any.
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Don't ya know…..firefighters traditionally have a handlebar mustache? Not this one.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


As I understand it, you're not allowed facial hair, as it interferes with the seal on your oxygen tank mask.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mustache doesn't interfere with the seal. The seal is on the chin, cheeks and forehead.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> If all they want is money, don t need them.
> 
> You need a good Russian woman
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, I'm not sure it's money that they necessarily want. I think that the money makes you more attractive. And that, if you attract the attention of more ladies, you have a better chance of having a relationship with one.

Besides, how many women do you know that want to go out with some smelly, scraggly homeless guy living under a bridge? I'll bet that every one of your female friends would rather go out with the well-presented guy.

If you have any doubt of that, run an experiment of your own, similar to the one we ran, and see what happens.

If you get one of your female friends to go out with the homeless guy, I'll send you a bottle of your favorite bourbon.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Mustache doesn't interfere with the seal. The seal is on the chin, cheeks and forehead.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ah-got it. So it must be the full beard that's not allowed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Has anyone worked with butternut? If so did it have a odor when cut?

I have nothing to say about hair but one day I hope mine will thin out

Stumpy that sounds like a real good price.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If all they want is money, don t need them.
> 
> You need a good Russian woman
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Or Ukrainian, because I have none of the issues aforementioned. Certainly did not marry me for money, or medals on my chest, nor charming good looks.


----------



## bandit571

One panel out of the clamps..









One panel back into the clamps…









And a dry fit..
.








That be enough for one night…


----------



## bandit571

" Let the Midnight Special, shine it's light on me.."

Was getting "Groovy" today…did a lot of "Grass" ( mowed the yard..) and worked in the shop at Midnight….

Waiting to hear that HOWL!!!! from Wolfman Jack…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

WB,

Looks like you found a good one there!

And if she didn't marry you for money, medals or good looks, it must have been the Maserati you drive!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> " Let the Midnight Special, shine it s light on me.."
> 
> Was getting "Groovy" today…did a lot of "Grass" ( mowed the yard..) and worked in the shop at Midnight….
> 
> Waiting to hear that HOWL!!!! from Wolfman Jack…..
> 
> - bandit571


I remember the Wolfman!

(Guess that tells ya how old I am…......!)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WB,
> 
> Looks like you found a good one there!
> 
> And if she didn t marry you for money, medals or good looks, it must have been the Maserati you drive!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


It was the truck, chicks dig trucks!!!


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy might even remember the King Biscuit Flour Hour….on CKLW…..800 AM…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

So, how stupid can a person get?

Glad you asked!

Idiot vs 6-foot, 2000-pound bison. Care to guess who wins?


----------



## Festus56

That is the 3rd or 4th one in this area this year Dean. They never learn.


----------



## bandit571

Alright, people…wake up! It IS a F R I D A Y…..Goooooooood Morning, Captain!


----------



## ssnvet

> Alright, people…wake up! It IS a F R I D A Y…..Goooooooood Morning, Captain!
> - bandit571


and on that note….


----------



## DonBroussard

I remember the Wolfman and his howl too. The Guess Who recorded "Clap for the Wolfman" - not sure if that was a tribute to THE Wolfman or not.


----------



## firefighterontheside

WBBN, I want to go to the Ukraine someday. Does your wife ever go back? I think I might be able to track down some relatives if I start looking in earnest. My great aunt used to go visit family in Ternopil. I believe they were on the Lesiw side of the family. I also want to go to Croatia, but I know very little about my Croatian relatives.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, I saw the bison video on Facebook yesterday. That guy was delusional if he thought he was going to intimidate a bison. That probably works for him with domestic cattle. I've been around bison enough to know that you just wait for them to move at their will.


----------



## Gene01

Bison on the road, just wait them out. Honking your horn is a waste of time and just pisses them off. And, trying to "herd" them is just plain stupid.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Hard at work demoing to fix my water issue on the 1 and some walls. SO came out to tell me I can pull the trigger on having the electric done, but make sure it's what I want since they will only do whats on the paper. I'm pretty sure this will fit what I need but I thought I'd ask you all if I should add another 15 amp circuit? THe estimate currently includes two 20 amp circuits. All my big tools are 15-20 amp start and the small ones should be ok… dust collector is 20 amp and the lights, fan, batter charger and radio should be minimal, right?


----------



## mojapitt

Don't know if I posted this before

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=651764665194211&id=189113704792645


----------



## rhybeka

Taking a break - pulling off osb adhered with pneumatic nails is no joke!!

Monte, that guy is an idiot.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Don t know if I posted this before
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=651764665194211&id=189113704792645
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I don't have Facebook-is it the same video I posted earlier?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A bit cooler here this morning. I like it. Had a couple 300 plus acre grass fires within a few miles of town yesterday after a t-storm storm came through without any rain.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, I used GFI breakers for each circuit. All my 110 circuits are 20 amp. Nothing is saved by running 15 amp circuits and, I don't know of any thing in the shop that would be harmed by being plugged in to a 20 amp receptical.


----------



## mojapitt

Here is Charles daughter's countertops


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, this is a different one. Also, mine doesn't cut away before the bison wins.


----------



## bandit571

Uncle Charles was in the toes…on the foot that was using the gas pedal on the van…..He also visited the fingers on the left hand…....Now, he has taken up residence just below the right knee…in the calf…

All them yard sales this weekend…no cash…need it for three round trips to Columbus, OH next week…Grrrrrr.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The only thing saved by adding a 15 amp circuit would be a few bucks in wire. Do as many circuits as you think you would ever need and put lots of receptacles. If you will have a sub panel out there, adding a circuit later would be easy including addding a 240 circuit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I never even considered doing the edge banding that way! Like a crown molding on a large piece of casework, in reverse. The molding that covers the end grain is made from an off-cut of the top panel so the grain runs perpendicular to the trim instead of down its length. Solves the expansion and contraction issue and allows the grain to wrap down the edge. VERY CLEVER!


----------



## DonBroussard

A local seller had this nice ladies toolkit for sale. Guess who I thought of right away?


----------



## rhybeka

Not sure the budget can handle the extra amount since we are already at the top end. I was just considering having all the misc stuff on the 15 amp to leave the two 20 amp dedicated to tools. I'm sure it doesn't need to be compartmentaluzed like that since I'm the only one working. At this point tho I think I will need to go with what's in the quote and have them run more when we do the kitchen in 3 - 5 years if I find a welder in my future or want to rewire the TS for 220.


----------



## bandit571

> A local seller had this nice ladies toolkit for sale. Guess who I thought of right away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don Broussard


Careful, Don…she has been known to carry a gun…...something about a Pink Hammer sets her off…


----------



## Mean_Dean

My guess is Sandra!

(Edit: Dang, Bandit beat me to it!)


----------



## Festus56

Dean the guy in the video you had of the guy and the buffalo was from your state. Appears he just likes to cause trouble.
http://www.kulr8.com/story/38808672/oregon-man-arrested-for-taunting-bison-in-ynp


----------



## diverlloyd

What kind of gun bandit?


----------



## CFrye

Don, I thought of 74 today when I watched a Matthias Wandell video in which he announced he is moving to Fredericton!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean the guy in the video you had of the guy and the buffalo was from your state. Appears he just likes to cause trouble.
> http://www.kulr8.com/story/38808672/oregon-man-arrested-for-taunting-bison-in-ynp
> 
> - Festus56


Thanks, Mark,

Not only is this guy an idiot, but it sounds like he's got some alcohol/anger management issues as well. The bison would have done him a favor if it'd knocked him into next week-might have knocked some sense into him…...!

(By the way, this guy in no way represents the rest of us Oregonians!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> What kind of gun bandit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - diverlloyd


You know, with these new 3-D printable guns, you could probably print a pink one.

These things could actually become fashion accessories-one in every color to match every outfit!


----------



## mojapitt

Here's your challenge folks


----------



## Mean_Dean

Wonder how big the steamer was to bend that thing?!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It wasn't bent. That's end grain on the end. If I put a big log on the mill, I cut off the top to make it flat. Then I drop down the thick ness of the table and make a cut but stop well short of the end and then back out of the cut. The rest will need to be cut or carved with other tools.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, what wire are they running out to your shop? Will you have a sub panel?


----------



## bandit571

Two panels have been "raised" 









Back frame is now in the clamps…









As is the front frame….which leaves these..









To be made into two end frames…..

Second Mountain Dew & Tonic..with Boo-Coo Ice in the big glass….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Two panels have been "raised"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


That stile on the right looks a little punky from the insects, or is it just the photo?


----------



## bandit571

Leftover Spalted Maple….about all I had left. That frame will be the back of the box.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Stumpy, how goes the walnut search?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, how goes the walnut search?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I decided to go with a dealer that I've used before. They are a little more expensive, but their service and quality is good. HOWEVER- after seeing the way Charles did his, I may rethink the whole thing and go with 5/4 and edge trim. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## diverlloyd

To bad you are not closer stumpy or you could pilfer through my 5/4 stuff.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> To bad you are not closer stumpy or you could pilfer through my 5/4 stuff.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That's very generous, but I need about 250 bf. That's a lot to let someone pilfer, especially walnut!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, this was the bar I built with 3/4 oak. It obviously has the mounded bar edge on the front, but I wanted the end to look like 6/4. I made it an inch long so I could then cut the inch off and flip it under and glue back on. I assume Charles mitered the end piece before gluing it on.


----------



## Mean_Dean

250 bf?!

What are you building a bar for-a 747….....!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Correction: It was about 250 for 8/4. If it's 5/4 it'll be considerably less. I have about 100 sq ft of countertop in my kitchen. Always order extra lumber, of course.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I have about 950bdft on hand so I have some to pilfer through unless you are looking for perfect walnut then my mine isn't for you. I bought the stuff with insect damage and the sap wood still on it. I like the character of it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN, I want to go to the Ukraine someday. Does your wife ever go back? I think I might be able to track down some relatives if I start looking in earnest. My great aunt used to go visit family in Ternopil. I believe they were on the Lesiw side of the family. I also want to go to Croatia, but I know very little about my Croatian relatives.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No, she was very happy to leave, tired of being under a microscope by family. We do intend to go back but not in next 2 years.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill no box, just a disconnect switch. From what I can tell the majority of the 4300 quote is for putting in the new 200 amp service. trenching 65 ft to the shop isn't a small task either just easier with the right equipment and knowhow. if it We only had a budget of 3500 but are scraping the rest from somewhere to get er done since it seemed a waste to have them put in tandem circuits to make room only to replace the whole panel in a few years.

need to figure out what to do about my waterproofing issue first. I got the OSB off yesterday but can't seem to fit the Z flashing up under the remaining OSB and over the 2x. I have enough hardietrim to cut that to 5.25 and set it a 1/4 off the concrete but that doesn't fix my flashing issue. guessing I need a different type of flashing or try loosening the OSB lip…not sure that will happen… better get to thinking


----------



## bandit571

^ Two things….

Rip a "starter strip" @ 22.5 degrees ( or close to it) so it "kicks" the bottom edges of the first course of Hardie out away from the building…..Install the kicker then the hardie over it..

They sell flashing in rolls. unroll it, and install that over the starter strip, and under the Hardie 1st course. You will need one bend made. 1/3 or so from the bottom of the flashing, bend it outwards to go out over the edge of the slab. A bit of overhang is ok, as the first pass with a mower along the edge of the shop will bend the exposed edges down to the dirt.

Overlap at the shop's corners.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, People, and Randy…....waiting on the second eye to wake up…..need more Mountain Dew…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit thanks for the idea, but the wall I'm talking about doesn't have a slab edge - the slab runs all the way to the garage another 6' away. poor planning on my part but I was more thinking about having a place to put a potting bench or storage next to the shop. So the water runs off from the garage to the concrete sloped right into the shop.

think I'm going to caulk the control joint next to/under the sill plate and then flash the sill with the polyethylene?? flashing that will extend out under the 2x. Flash the bottom of the 2x with aluminum flashing(painted?) and up the front side of it and then z-flash or drip edge flash it where it meets the OSB at the top. I can paint it to match my trim or my siding.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe an uncaulked control joint….to divert the water away?


----------



## Doe

I'm late to the party again. . .

Dean, thanks for the entertaining navigation lessons



> I emailed a lumber seller I found on Craigslist, asking him a few simple questions such as "Do you have 200BF of 6/4 or 8/4 walnut" and "Kiln dried or air dried?"
> 
> A day later he responded with his phone number and said "Call me."
> 
> Am I crazy for being irritated at that response? I took the time to type out the questions I had. There were about six of them, but all very simple. Most requiring a yes or no answer. Why would I call you just to essentially read to you the email I already sent? Why not just respond and we can move on to the payment phase of the relationship?
> 
> My wife thinks I m nuts, but I find that a lazy response. I m sorry you re too busy to type the answers to my questions, but I d think it worth your time for what could be a $1500 order… or an I just a nut job?
> 
> I do admit, I hate telephones. I know some people still like to get out their candlestick talky-machines to do business like Graham Bell did. But I find email soooooo much better. I can read and respond when I am able to give you my full attention, and everything we say is recorded in case there are "misunderstandings" later. Even so, I will talk on the phone when I have to. But if you post an online ad, you shouldn t refuse to communicate online, via email, right?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I *hate* the phone. I have a Star Trek-y flip phone that's somewhere in the house - lost since before William's jamboree. That being said, I've had phone conversations where there are some simple questions with equally simple answers to-ing and fro-ing that resolved things lickety split. To do it by email would have taken much, much longer. I would have been irritated but would have called with pencil and paper. In the "kid's today" department, I wish people would be considerate of other people's preferences. I don't know how many times I asked people to use email instead of calling (most of them didn't listen). And startled quite a few by asking how they wanted to be contacted.

If I had Charles' daughter's counter tops, they'd be warped, scarred, burnt, and pretty darn ugly. I studied at the Flame Thrower School of Cookery and my kitchen looks like H-E-double hockey sticks.


----------



## DanKrager

> I studied at the Flame Thrower School of Cookery and my kitchen looks like H-E-double hockey sticks.
> 
> - Doe


I snorted coffee when I read that!

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

Lol I'm with Doe 

Came in to let the caulk dry before I continue on. Bandit, a joint that close to wood concerns me greatly. The concrete guy lives around the corner so I'll be asking him to come over and cut another one about a foot away. This is the wall I'm working on. The front wall needs 4-5' done but I fly to CT for work tomorrow so this is what I can get done. If anything this will be my test case as there is rain forecasted tues/wed here.









Here's the expansion joint


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale and other sights, this morning









Loose items…had a lot of bagged up tools, too…and..









$50…..had no room for it..

Seen at the local DQ…









Those are not fake drawers at the top..









Might be a challenge to make..









Maybe…









Kind of fancy…









For a bathroom storage…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool evening, night and morning here. Had a nice shower yesterday (about 1/2") and cooled off to the upper 50's overnight. Up to 80° today and in the 70's tomorrow.

Not toe usual bathroom furniture in a DQ but one like that would look nice in your house Bandit. Take the challenge.

Nice day to play in the shop with the doors open so better keep at it.


----------



## Gene01

Get on it, Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is busy with a small box right now….and has no lumber for such a project….


----------



## Mean_Dean

To all the Facebook gurus:

How do I look at Facebook photos of an organization without joining Facebook?

(You know how out of the loop I am these days…...!)


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone want to play a game a guessing game?










Guess the flavor it's a fruit


----------



## Mean_Dean

Apple?


----------



## CFrye

Lunch!


----------



## Festus56

Looks like apple or peach or cherry or…. but…..hard to guess which kind but it is a pie so it does not matter. I would have a big piece please.


----------



## rhybeka

hopefully Apple with some vanilla ice cream 

came in for a break. it's HOT out! Headache is back and I need to run to the blue store for some rubber washer 2-3" screws. I put the aluminum flashing on the 2×6 and totally forgot I still needed to screw it in. whoops!


----------



## bandit571

Blueberry..


----------



## mudflap4869

*DIBS!!!*


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit it was going to be blueberry but I opened the wrong can of filling.

It's strawberry.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> To all the Facebook gurus:
> 
> How do I look at Facebook photos of an organization without joining Facebook?
> 
> (You know how out of the loop I am these days…...!)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Also, is AVI a standard format for uploading video files to Facebook? Or do they need to be converted to something else?


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean I'm no guru but I think if you search for the organization on face books page you can view their page and everything they have set to public content. I would think MP3 or MP4 would be a standard as its more compressed but it may take a I files. Not sure there.

Ok, time to melt some more


----------



## ssnvet

Made another pen…


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

Dean, if you have internet, Facebook is free. You can sign up and view everything.


----------



## CFrye

Nice, Matt!
Dean, I don't know if you can. I, also, don't know what AVI is (or most of what Beka refers to). I just post pics from my phone or PC.
Monte, I'm glad I wasn't drinking when I read that(the humming bear)!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Lol I m with Doe
> 
> Came in to let the caulk dry before I continue on. Bandit, a joint that close to wood concerns me greatly. The concrete guy lives around the corner so I ll be asking him to come over and cut another one about a foot away. This is the wall I m working on. The front wall needs 4-5 done but I fly to CT for work tomorrow so this is what I can get done. If anything this will be my test case as there is rain forecasted tues/wed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rhybeka


I certainly am no expert but why not turn a concrete 8×8x2 cap block on edge and put against the building. Mortar in the joints, then coat over with damtite water seal paint. Come out about 2 inches from edge just to get good coverage. That puts you 7 1/2 inch high for water intrusion, looks nice and is alot less work or tearing out stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't the best day in the shop…one of the parts wound in in the trashcan….and I made another..









When I was trying to do something like this…..









Why the Tongue?









Use it for a corner glue joint….









Did a bit of drawing today…









Then made the two end frames…









and the other one…









Yes…the panels got raised, too…









I think that will do for one day…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

You got me beat Bandit. I got the yard cut and am off now to install couple of LED lights on my stretch shuttle project. Okay, I will finally get some pics tonight. No rain today.

LOL


----------



## rhybeka

We just got a summer downpour. Everything is soaked. No rain in the forecast tho!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> We just got a summer downpour. Everything is soaked. No rain in the forecast tho!
> 
> - rhybeka


Lucky…....!

It hasn't rained around here in months.

By the way, what did you melt those Ice cubes with? A little bourbon works well!


----------



## bandit571

Grandson is complaining….he works as a Pizza Delivery Guy….seems he left the windows done in the van….oops.

Mountain Dew & Tonic will NEVER replace Gin & Tonic…

IF the fixings were in the house right now….need a fifth of Beefeater's Gin, a can of Wyler's Lemonade Mix, and a pitcher of ice….combined to make the Mess Steward's Lemonade…


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was a man's auction today… ok Beka, some women… I bought a 16ft tandem axle tractor/log hauler fer $450…..









a log carrier fer $5…..









a 7ft grader blade fer $35…..









a set of long reach pipe clamps fer $17.50, and a Tecumseh motor fer $1…..









and a mess of tires fer $2 each…..


----------



## mojapitt

Got some work for yourself Marty


----------



## bandit571

Looking like another spammer is afoot? "Johnwod"?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Got some work for yourself Marty
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Work??? I thought they were toys…..


----------



## bandit571

Yep..johnwod is working for Ted, of the 16,000 plans fame….SPAM


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deals Marty. Get a title with that log hauler?
I want to get a carry all for my 3 point too. I will put boards on it so it is like a truck bed.

Got to Branson about 2 today. We will not be riding the ducks. Culver's ice cream for dessert.


----------



## CFrye

Looks like lots of fun to me!
I am going to dye curly maple green









Other than "DON'T!!" I need recommendations/instructions. It will be a shadow box frame for a pickle lovin' nut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, it even came complete with title…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, food coloring is cheap, but keep it out of the sun…..


----------



## Festus56

Marty you should have enough parts to make about anything you need with all your parts. Maybe a tandem axle trailer for the beer wagon so you can haul more beer or people.. Good buys today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, it even came complete with title…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Even better.


----------



## Festus56

Looks like a leather dye color to me Candy. Do you have a Tandy store close?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Today's work went well. Far enough that I can start on the doors. Have to wait for the next rain to insure we are all sealed up after latest repair work. All electrical work done, and operational. Very pleased! Have one side with no lighting but that is another project. Will be adding a light pole to light up entire back part of my yard. Maybe by Fall. LOL


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, try some of this…..


----------



## CFrye

I saw that stuff in my searching, Marty. The picture I posted was from Homestead Dry dye
Anyone have hands on experience with either?


----------



## Festus56

I have used some powdered dyes but not an expert. They worked but was not the color effect I needed so went another direction. I'll bet Charles can help you.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Do NOT get anything from Rustoleum…..they are either too thin….or they hide every trace of grain.


----------



## bandit571

Shower didn't help a whole lot….still way too sore, and crampy….

Dean missing out on the Late Night SPAM?


----------



## bandit571

Might wait until later this morning, to blog about the shop time….

Goodnight, folks….you too, Randy….


----------



## CharlesNeil

General Finish has a green dye , i have some will see what it looks like 
also W D Lockwood has a couple green dyes 
on their website 
look under water base dyes color chart and look under reactive dyes 
it comes in a powder and you mix it with water to whatever concentration you want


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning.
Going to be hot and muggy here. Weather people are talking about staying hydrated.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya…..and the remains of the day to meself….


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all… sitting at the airport waiting on my flight to Detroit to begin boarding…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm writing an article about screws and boring holes for them. I've come to the realization that there's no way to do this without it sounding dirty.


----------



## bandit571

"Leaving…..on a Jet Plane….."

Or…

"Big old Jet Air Liner…."


----------



## mojapitt

For Candy


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I m writing an article about screws and boring holes for them. I ve come to the realization that here s no way to do this without it sounding dirty.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Well, at least it won't be "boring"...........!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, did you use Charles magic medicine on that wood first???


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, a Maple flavoured Gerkin?


----------



## CharlesNeil

the green looks alot better in person than the photo
you dont want Blotch control on tiger maple, its counter productive

you want it to blotch … in tiger maples case its attractive .


----------



## bandit571

Need to rig up a jig…..to plough a 1/4" x1/4" groove…









Along the bottom edge of these end frames…...too far to fence down from the top edge…and them fancy feet will get in the way…..might be tricky to do…using the Stanley 45….


----------



## mojapitt

No, just stain straight on the wood


----------



## Gene01

Well, it's Sunday. Another week survived. A new one started. Had lots of water delivery challenges last week. Had to have our pressure tank replaced and two pressure pumps because a back flow preventer had failed and allowed air in the line. That caused the first new pump to cavitate. Naturally, that happened at night and we didn't know it til morning. The pump ran all night, over heated and died. So, they replaced it and replaced the back flow device. Everything seems copacetic now. But, that process took three days and all the equipment is in the shop. Consequently, the shop saw precious little use for those days. 
The rest of the week was consumed by various honey dos like shopping for a freezer, spraying noxious weeds and repairing some drywall. Hopefully, I can get something more enjoyable accomplished in the shop this week. At least I can take a shower regularly.


----------



## CFrye

I did see General Finish green and passed. I am aiming more for "Pickle Car Green" as seen here…









Or maybe just a hint of green so as to not overwhelm the contents? Graphic design is not my forte!


----------



## mudflap4869

Looks like we need a few war corespondents in CHI-TOWN. They are trying to get in the Genis book of records for the most shot in one weekend. Bullet makers are making millions off that place. All the other big cities are envious of the record and are trying to break it.


----------



## bandit571

Box is in the clamps….not very pretty right now….didn't need the groove made….

Film in a little while….maybe…


----------



## bandit571

FWIW:









Panel sits into the side grooves. Notched to fit around the posts









A forest of clamps has grown in the shop….pipe clamp was needed at one spot, plus the diagonal..









Parts to make a lid…Will let this mess sit a day….then clean things up, square the outside corners up, too. THEN make the lid to match….I hope.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, I've had decent luck using colored India Ink. But, in red and black only. You might try a small bottle of it for a test.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, the ducks are likely to be safer now than ever and not very crowded either! My grandpa used to have to fly a lot in the 50's and 60's, he would or always choose whichever airline most recently had an "incident" as they were usually the cheapest , most recently inspected and least traveled


----------



## ssnvet

And yet another pen….










And a second coat of paint on the picnic table. Calling this one done …










Paint dries a lot faster when it's not raining out


----------



## bandit571

Went back to the shop…glued on a filler strip along the bad corner….hope it holds…wound up adding even more clamps….pulling the corners into square….....will check it again, in a bit….Photos? We'll see…

Might just watch "Return of the King"......have a long day tomorrow….and even longer after that…


----------



## bandit571

FWIW:










I don't know..you think I can get any more on this?









Pulled everything into square…maybe..









Where'd that one come from…









Trying to fix a corner….









Forget about doing any work on the bench…for now….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt,

I've got this piece of Leopardwood that I think would make a nice pen. How much would you charge me to turn it?


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for all the help and Info on dyes. Since I had some stuff in the Rockler cart, I added the dry dye I posted earlier. My thinking is that will be most easily reproducible after testing…I hope.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A rather cool day here with a little rain shower this afternoon. Was a nice change to mow the lawn without sweating.

Picnic table looks nice Matt. Room for all of us to sit there.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Hi all. Been busy around here. I've been in the shop off and on, but more time has been spent working on trying to get the fall out from Mom passing than anything else. It's all really tiring and I don't stay up as late as I want.

Anyway, wanted to show everybody what the wife and I have churned out. Take a look, comments are welcome as always.
Pictures don't want to rotate correctly, might have to turn your head. My apologies, they show up correctly on the computer. Oh well.


----------



## bandit571

Nice lights…and a nice clock, to boot…


----------



## CFrye

Mike, my heart goes out to you. I'm dealing with distributing/settling Mom's estate while she's in the nursing home. I can't imagine trying to do it and deal with the loss. 
Great collaboration on the light! What kind of bulbs are you using? I like the shadows it throws on the ceiling.
Pic-a-nic table looks good, Matt. Pens for Christmas gifts this year?


----------



## Gene01

Matt, the painted top and seat are really neat. 
Mike, the lamps are great. So is that clock. 
Candy, hope the powder works for you. Distilled water will give you the most easily reproducible results. The minerals in tap water vary.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt,
> I ve got this piece of Leopardwood that I think would make a nice pen. How much would you charge me to turn it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mean_Dean


How big is the block and what type of pen do you want?

Let me know and I'll see if I have the right bushings for that kit.

Send it all over and I'd be happy to turn it for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from sunny Branson.
Mike, good to see ya. I really like the light fixture. Where did ya get the parts?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….going to be a busy week…


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning and it's going to be hot and super sticky so the weather lady says.


----------



## ssnvet

Big dog and pony show at work today as we'll be hosting the Gubnor…. so of course all the town muckie-mucks want to get in on the action.

This is part of our 50 years in business celebration and we're piggy backing a ribbon cutting ceremony for the new manufacturing space we converted over from cold storage warehouse space (apparently the politicos love that type of thing).

Too bad the new die press hasn't arrived yet. That would have been the final piece of new machinery to show off.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice light Mike. You folks are a good team building things.

Enjoy the day Matt. Always entertaining when importent people are around.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt,

The blank is: 7/8" x 7/8" x 20".

The same type of pens you've been turning look good to me.

As far as the kit, I'd like one with a replaceable cartridge, so I can use the pen indefinitely.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Thanks for the kind words. Clearing out the house is a double whammy because it's all my Dad's stuff too.

Candy, the bulbs are long filament LEDs and they are equivalent to a 60 watt bulb out put. It's pretty intense light over the sink but it's bright enough to be used as a work light. i'm going to install a dimmer switch so that it can be made into more ambient lighting. The bulb shape is a candelabra type so it fits in the jar with no clearance issues.

Bill, the light fixtures themselves are Westinghouse pendants that don't have the globe sold with them. Originally the fixture is designed to be self supporting on the jacket of the wire and the bulb end has a piece with a plastic set screw at the top of the dome to contact and mate the load bearing to the bulb receptacle.

I cut a hole in the jar lids and slid them over the threaded bulb receptacle and anchored them with the included retainer. Then the jar could be attached to the lid like it was designed to be.

The rest of the fixture was built out of wood and materials I had around the shop. The sides were made from an engineered pine shelf board that was cut into strips, the face was 11/16 ply that I cut into 3" wide strips and then cut down to 6" "bricks" and the bead was the only piece purchased at the home store. The wooden bricks were glued and brad nailed to a piece of 1/4" luan plywood as a backer.

My friend's mother, whom we built this for, wanted to use some old patina-ed chain as a design element. I had to mostly rebuild the bulb side of the fixture to incorporate the rings needed to affix the chain to the unit. It turned out pretty nice.

The clock was purchased by my friends mother and was already on site when I put the fixture in. My buddy painted the hands which are a knife, fork, and spoon. The knife is red, the fork is blue, and the spoon is silver.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Mike.
I've been thinking about buying just the socket ends for T8 bulbs and making a fixture to use the extra LED tubes that I have for extra lights in the shop. I will make them to plug into the switched receptacle in the ceiling.


----------



## bandit571

Box is out of the clamps ( and didn't fly apart..) finger has been poked, sample read…see ya in two weeks.

Errands and Lunch have been done….too bleeding hot to do a whole lot else….

Thinking a coat or two of Amber Shellac on the box….maybe that will make the grain pop better? Don't like BLO..has issues with drying enough to top coat…takes way too long.

IF it cools down a bit this evening, I might try to get the lid done….


----------



## bandit571

I realize it IS Monday..but I needed to get a few things done..today. No telling when I'd be allowed back in the shop..
Clamps are put away, box did not fly apart….set it into the vise, and planed and sanded all four sides…










Fillers added where needed….









Even a bit of hand sanding! #3c plane and a couple powered sanders, as well….finally decided a seal coat was needed…









Ends…standing the box up on an side…no runs…









Back wasn't too bad…









Nor was the front….laid out the parts for the lid..









Will need to plane the panel flat, and then make it a Raised Panel










Need to cut this one exactly in half for the two ends. All the edges of the frame parts need jointed, before the Stanley 45 can add a groove to them. IF the shop will cool down a bit more…

Have to be ON the road by 0500 in the morning….to be at the Columbus Hospital by 0715…..going to be a LONG day tomorrow….and a longer one after that….supposed to then come back home tomorrow evening, be back at 0900 the next morning ( rush hour on I-315.grrrrr) then maybe come back home Thursday….fun…


----------



## GaryC

Mike….so sorry for your loss..

How did you get those lights to stand straight out from the wall?


----------



## bandit571

G A R Y !!!


----------



## bandit571

Picking up EVERY penny I find on the ground, today….need all the luck I can get….


----------



## bandit571

BTW…Lid is now in the clamps..









Grooves were milled, tenons milled, stiles and rials jointed, face planed to match each other, panel was flattened, and raised. let this sit, until I am allowed back in the shop….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, anybody ta home?


----------



## Festus56

I am here now Bandit but it sure is quiet!


----------



## mojapitt

> I am here now Bandit but it sure is quiet!
> 
> - Festus56


That's because I am sleeping.


----------



## bandit571

Olde Pharte Naps are supposed to be done in the afternoon?


----------



## Festus56

Well it is 2 hrs. later there you know. lol


----------



## bandit571

Well, IF I have to be awake at this un-Godly Hour…

Be like the good Shepard and Wake the flock up…...

Will report back when I get back home…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm up. Good morning. Last night was movie night in the camper.


----------



## mudflap4869

Leg spasms all night. No sleep, legs exhausted and headed to phys therapy in a few minutes. A danger to the health of anyone who even looks at me wrong.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning….

The Purple Peeps came from behind and pulled off a 3-1 win last night against the Gray Ghosts (who are now wearing bright orange jerseys for some reason)... That makes us 5-0-0 and since it was a early game, we celebrated at the Thirsty Moose afterwards. Wings and lager…. lager and wings…. and more lager… Peeling my dead sore arse out of bed this morning was not much fun.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt,
> I ve got this piece of Leopardwood that I think would make a nice pen. How much would you charge me to turn it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Send it on over and I'll do my best with it…

PM in bound.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool morning here but headed for 90° and more for a few days.

Hope it is a good report Bandit.

That sucks Jim. Spasms are no fun at all.

Must be knowing there is a celebration later helps your team win Matt.


----------



## bandit571

Now back home…..was NOT a"good day".....look up what is involved with a T.E.E. exam…...yeah….then go for a "spin" in a CT Scan machine…..Pain killers means I am Boo-coo Doped up…Have to go back there at 0900 tomorrow…Think I will take a nap…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, PM received.

By the way, the blank is 20" long-enough for 2 pens (I think!). Keep the other half to make a pen for yourself.

But before I mail it, I thought I'd cut it in half-2 - 10" blanks, to make mailing easier. Should I do this, or should I mail it uncut?


----------



## ssnvet

> But before I mail it, I thought I d cut it in half-2 - 10" blanks, to make mailing easier. Should I do this, or should I mail it uncut?
> - Mean_Dean


Pen blanks are usually .75" x .75" x 5" long

if you can cut it into 5" lengths it will be less expensive to ship.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> But before I mail it, I thought I d cut it in half-2 - 10" blanks, to make mailing easier. Should I do this, or should I mail it uncut?
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Pen blanks are usually .75" x .75" x 5" long
> 
> if you can cut it into 5" lengths it will be less expensive to ship.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Ok.

But the issue with cutting them into 5" lengths, is that the last blank will be less than 5" due to the cumulative effects of the saw kerfs. (I'll cut them with a CMS.)

But at least you'd get 4 blanks from it, plus the short one. Keep all the other blanks to make pens for yourself. I'll mark the blank for my pen.

I should be able to mail them out this week, and will let you know when they're on their way!


----------



## ssnvet

5" is the typical "purchased" pen blank, but you always trim a little bit off for each pen. If you have 20", I'd cut them all equal length with the thinnest saw kerf you have. Should be able to get 4 blanks out of that.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> 5" is the typical "purchased" pen blank, but you always trim a little bit off for each pen. If you have 20", I cut them all equal length with the thinnest saw kerf you have.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Will do!


----------



## Handtooler

If Cut with a band saw would the waste of the kerfs be even less leaving the last piece even longer? Jusk asking.


----------



## Gene01

Band saw, Dean. Or a Japanese pull saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Band saw, Dean. Or a Japanese pull saw.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yeah, like the little one I bought at Grizzly today. The set of plug cutters I bought probably won't help.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Band saw, Dean. Or a Japanese pull saw.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Yeah, like the little one I bought at Grizzly today. The set of plug cutters I bought probably won't help.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ok, Bill,

Send it over, and I'll get it right back to you!


----------



## StumpyNubs

According to some angry comments I got on a recent video, these things are equally evil:
1. Clubbing baby seals
2. Terrorism
3. Lightly tapping a screw head with the screwdriver handle to make a little dimple on a piece of wood instead of using a properly certified and league sanctioned hammer.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> According to the comments on yesterday s video, these things are equally evil:
> 1. Clubbing baby seals
> 2. Terrorism
> 3. Lightly tapping a screw head with the screwdriver handle to make a little dimple on a piece of wood instead of using a properly certified and league sanctioned hammer.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Well, I agree with #1 and #2-very evil.

As for #3-hell, I've actually used a sledgehammer to accomplish the same thing….........


----------



## Mean_Dean

Stumpy's post has got me thinking…...

You know, there are producers in this world, and there are critics.

Producers produce, seeking to make the world a better place, to improve the lives of others.

Critics on the other hand, seek to tear down the producers. Because they think they know better. That they are the purveyors of all things knowledgeable. That they know better than everyone else.

Critics serve no useful purpose, and should be paid no mind. For to criticize a producer is cowardly-and those who criticize have no honor.

Henry Fielding, in his book, Tom Jones likened critics to reptiles.

"Now, my good reptile…...."


----------



## mojapitt

Those "critics" are part of the always angry group. In some perverse way it makes them feel better by tearing others down. Although it is easy to get angry with them, they are actually to be pitied.

That being said, I still want to punch them.


----------



## DanKrager

If I were a critic, I'd be more concerned about wearing jewelry in the shop. I have nearly lost my ring finger three times in my life, and it ain't gonna happen again on my hands.

If I were a critic, that is.

DanK


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I still want to punch them.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And when you're done, I'll shovel them into the dumpster…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will use whatever I have handy to do whatever I need done and no one will convince me I'm wrong. I've used closed pocket knives to drive in nails. I often use pliers as a hammer. Why would I put down the screwdriver to pick up another tool to tap on the screw? If I want to use a screwdriver handle, I will.


----------



## Gene01

> If I were a critic, I d be more concerned about wearing jewelry in the shop. I have nearly lost my ring finger three times in my life, and it ain t gonna happen again on my hands.
> 
> If I were a critic, that is.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


Couldn't agree more, Dan. Long hair, long sleeves, alcohol, sweaty beverage cans, and ALL jewelry is banned in my shop. But, I do use whatever's handy to knock things into place.


----------



## johnstoneb

I was just using the handle on a rasp as a hammer about and hour ago. It wasn't heavy enough had to use a chisel mallet instead. I didn't photograph it so it didn't happen.


----------



## Festus56

Stumpy if they think that was bad send them to my shop to watch for a few minutes. They will have nightmares for a long time !! I do not abuse my tools but I do have several multi-use models.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> According to some angry comments I got on a recent video, these things are equally evil:
> 1. Clubbing baby seals
> 2. Terrorism
> 3. Lightly tapping a screw head with the screwdriver handle to make a little dimple on a piece of wood instead of using a properly certified and league sanctioned hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Is this a hammer screwdriver, a mallet screwdriver, or a dead blow screwdriver???


----------



## Bonka

I m highly offended. I am going to my safe place.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't blame ya Jerry…..


----------



## bandit571

Nap is done….still loopy. Got the lid out of the clamps….sanded, and both the box and the lid are now upstairs….

Front corners of the lid have been rounded….May get the hinges out after a bit….and maybe install them…


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, you guys might like Tom Jones. (No, not the lounge singer, the book by Henry Fielding.) It's about a lad making his way in life. He meets a young lady, Sophia Western, and has many adventures.

And yes, I do like Tom Jones, the lounge singer. I especially like his song, Daughter of Darkness, I dated her once, and was happy to be rid of her.

She was normal enough sober, but was a foul-mouthed, mean drunk. Took a swing at me once…...

So to preclude another Daughter of Darkness, all datable ladies must pass a field drunk test. If when drunk, they're still nice, and don't try to hit me, they can date me.

You married guys be glad you're married-it's a jungle out there…......!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been out of touch last few days. Had a lightning strike in our area. Wiped out my DSL modem and killed a laptop. AT-T sent replacement no cost modem, insurance gave me a whopping $200 for the laptop.

So money will be spent.

LOL


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy, " Use the right tool!" 
Jim, "Hey it is 30 feet to where the hammer is and the wrecking bar is right here. I saved 60 feet of walking and call it efficiency."

Some ijut bounced onto the bed and startled me. Triggered nerve spasms in my legs. I'll be up for a while again tonight. I am out of med that helps control them and will be for at least another week. Gotta play Sol for a bit.


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready to go back to the Ross Heart center in Columbus in a little bit….be back sometime tomorrow


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

I'll pray and think good thoughts for you, Bandit. I'm up and dressed, getting repacked for my trip home. Won't start the journey until 3pm so a full day of work ahead. Time has been enjoyable here, looking forward to home though. I'd like to start being able to make sawdust soon, and not just from cutting OSB.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy they are mad that the screwdriver wasn't a Sawstop screwdriver with patented screw tapping safety technology made by Vertias and sold Lee Valley.


----------



## ssnvet

> You know, there are producers in this world, and there are critics.
> Producers produce, seeking to make the world a better place, to improve the lives of others.
> Critics on the other hand, seek to tear down the producers.
> - Mean_Dean


Sounds earilly like an Ayn Rand speach.



> Those "critics" are part of the always angry group. In some perverse way it makes them feel better by tearing others down. Although it is easy to get angry with them, they are actually to be pitied.
> - Monte Pittman


Instead, we usually let them elect their enablers to run the country.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Playing with the log forks that came in my Happy Meal…..


----------



## ssnvet

> Playing with the log forks that came in my Happy Meal…..
> - boxcarmarty


Hope you topped off the air in your tires…. I think I've had a front tire come off the rim three different time over the years due to slow leaks, inattentiveness and heavy loads. But then again, I do all my lifts with forks attached to the front end loader.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice morning here but upper 90's later.

Hope all is good Bandit. Come back soon there are things to build.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Good Morning All,
> 
> A nice morning here but upper 90 s later.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Festus56


Wanna trade?

Gonna be 100+ again, with wildfire haze and smoke, and no wind….....

Same for tomorrow.

What was that song of Sonny & Cher's? The Beat Goes On?


----------



## ssnvet

> What was that song of Sonny & Cher s? The Beat Goes On?
> - Mean_Dean


Man did you just date yourself :^p

Lati-dati-dee-- Lati-dati-dah

I never did get the appeal of Cher


----------



## Mean_Dean

> What was that song of Sonny & Cher s? The Beat Goes On?
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Man did you just date yourself :^p
> 
> Lati-dati-dee-- Lati-dati-dah
> 
> I never did get the appeal of Cher
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Well, I am an old guy-I can admit that!

Here's how old:

I was alive when John Fitzgerald Kennedy was President. I survived the Cuban Missile Crisis.

I liked that Country Joe and the Fish song, with the lyrics about going off to Vietnam, and "We're all gonna die." (I was too young to be an anti-war protester, I just liked the lyrics. I'd never heard anything like that before (my parents never listened to that type of music) and thought it was pretty provocative.

I watched the Sonny & Cher show.

I watched The Doors on the Ed Sullivan Show. (I liked how Ed pronounced the word show as shoo. "We have a really big, big shoo for you tonight.")

I watched Lawrence Welk on PBS. (Actually, my parents watched it, and I'd sit for a bit, then move on.)

I watched Walter Cronkite enumerating the body counts on the evening news.

I'd get up early on Saturday mornings and watch the Bugs Bunny/Roadrunner hour.

The Pink Panther was the epitome of cool.

Told ya I was an old guy!


----------



## mudflap4869

I am not that old, but I can remember Harry S taking walks and tipping his hat to the people on the street. I also remember, "You'll wonder where the yellow went when you".... you finish the rest of the jingle.
I went to Phys Therapy this morning. Hurt like…., and reminded me of all the fun I had getting into this condition. Listen up kids! 1) Don't jump out of airplanes unless they are parked firmly on the ground. 2) Don't jump out a helicopter carrying an M-60 machine gun at any time. 3) You are only immortal until you die. 4) Drink your milk and eat your Wheaties. 5) Liver is only to be used as fish bait.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mudflap,

In one of my Vietnam War history books, I read an amusing story.

A patrol was in the jungle, and the point man was carrying an M-60. All of the sudden, he starts hosing down the jungle with automatic rifle fire. The patrol all hit the dirt, looking for the enemy. Seeing none, the sergeant crawls up to the point man and asks what the hell is going on.

Turns out he saw a snake….....

(If the enemy didn't know they were there before, they sure as hell did now….....)

They actually found the snake-with a few .30 caliber bullet holes in him, but otherwise alive. So these Marines brought the snake back with them and kept him as a mascot.


----------



## theoldfart

Dean +1, story of my life. Now do you remember Louie Louie?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeah I'm old… so what???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean +1, story of my life. Now do you remember Louie Louie?
> 
> - theoldfart


Absolutely I do! The greatest party song of all time!

As you may know, I'm in Portland, Oregon.

The Kingsmen, a local band, recorded the song in a studio in Portland, in 1963.

(And yes, I was alive in '63-told ya I'm an old guy…....!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was driving tanks in '63, ok it was a ride on tank and shot plastic shells…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

In '63 my father was eight years old. I was still 15 years away.

Speaking of Vietnam history… Anybody ever watch the new (in the last year or so) multi-part PBS documentary about Vietnam? I'm just finishing it up. One more episode, I think.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes I actually ran a hand plane today



















Yes, with injury










Didn't realize it was wearing a blister till way too late.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Speaking of Vietnam history… Anybody ever watch the new (in the last year or so) multi-part PBS documentary about Vietnam? I m just finishing it up. One more episode, I think.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Hey Stumpy,

In the series, did they have the story about the Marines and the snake?!

(Probably not, I suppose…..)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, you need a pair of gloves…....!


----------



## Gene01

When JFK was assassinated, I was a 22 year old E4 in the USAF and TDY in Fairbanks AK.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that's a good reason not to use hand tools…..


----------



## Bonka

Gene; I was a 20 yo medic @ Tripler Army Medical Center on Oahu, HI.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte was it better then using a sander.


----------



## mojapitt

With JFK, I was 4 years old. I didn't fully comprehend the magnitude of the situation. Only that mom and dad were very upset.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That makes Gene and Jerry older then dirt…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte was it better then using a sander.
> 
> - diverlloyd


No, but the table we're working on is supposed to be rustic. Thus, hand-plane marks are the thing. I got a bunch of doors and a vanity to do also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm working on a bathroom with a seashore/lighthouse theme, customer wanted a driftwood looking finish, she liked this…..


----------



## Gene01

Jerry and I are a couple of old clods, alright.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Guess I am old also. Just not as old as Gene and Jerry. We listened to JFK aftermath on the radio at our one room school after being notified via a crank telephone.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks cool Marty

I have 4 of these table bases. Not sure what I will do with them yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My dad always told me that he was in the forest service in OR when it was announced that JFK had been shot. One guy said it was about time, so another guy knocked him out with a shovel. Dad then went into the USAF.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may be young to you guys, but to my kids I was born in the 1900's!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I may be young to you guys, but to my kids I was born in the 1900's!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


LOL


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Dad was 12, Mom was 10 when Kennedy was shot. I wasn't even thought of….


----------



## DIYaholic

When JFK was shot….

My father was working nights, for Lockheed….
A manager/supervisor responsible for maintenance on Air Force One….
When my mother woke him, to inform him that JFK was dead….
He asked how did he die….
When told he was assassinated/shot…
My father replied "Good!" and went back to sleep….
He was thankful/relieved that it wasn't a plane crash!!!

I was a wee bitty 1 year old!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I may be young to you guys, but to my kids I was born in the 1900's!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, you and Becky are the pups around here!


----------



## CFrye

I have not seen it, Stumpy. 
Y'all need to ask Jim about the SPIDER! LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok: Jim, tell us about the spider!

(A run-in with a man-eating arachnid?!)


----------



## mudflap4869

A well set up ambush. Waited and waited then I heard something moving. New in country and green as a gourd, so my pucker factor at extreme level. Then a monster crawled right up in front of my eyes. I screamed like a girl and shot it all to pieces. Ruined a perfect ambush since every Viet Nameze within miles heard my panicked screaming and shooting. Damned thing looked as big as a basketball. Needless to say I was in deep dung for awhile. Yep, spider slayer was my name for a long time after that. 48 years and I still get the chills when I think of that thing.


----------



## Bonka

Gene; We may be old clods, but, the older I get the better I used to be. A quote from my father who was born in 1913.


----------



## Gene01

I'm happy getting old. When you quit getting old, your dead. But, lumber is sure getting heavier.


----------



## DanKrager

All the above. I wasn't paying much attention to JFK's problems as I was sinking below sea level with calculus and advanced particle physics at the same time in my sophomore year as a math major. And the batteries on these unplugged tools don't last near as long as they used to.

DanK


----------



## rhybeka

Morning!

Just glad to be home but man has it been a long week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I may be young to you guys, but to my kids I was born in the 1900's!
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Bill, you and Becky are the pups around here!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


There's a few more that are younger than I.


----------



## Gene01

Went to visit our son, Kevin and family on Okinawa. On the third morning, Kevin and his mom were making omelets when we heard him scream "OH $HIT!" A spider as big as his skillet had fallen onto the stove. Phyl ran to the front door and stood there quivering. Between Kevin and his wife, the intruder was captured alive in a big box and released in a vacant lot across the street. 
Learned later that those spiders were very common and non poisonous.
The grandkids got a big kick out of Phyl's reaction.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I may be young to you guys, but to my kids I was born in the 1900's!
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Bill, you and Becky are the pups around here!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> There's a few more that are younger than I.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah-Becky!


----------



## rhybeka

pretty sure Mike is my age or younger? Isn't there one or two others?


----------



## bandit571

"WILLLLL_MA! I'm H O M E!!!"

Besides being shaved from neck to knees,..front and back….feel like Crap….

On Restricted Duty for about a week of two…..getting a heart monitor in the mail, to wear for a month. 10 pound limit of lifting anything. Was NOT a "fun time"......Still sore…..They go up through the vein…..breathing tube caused problems, again…...


----------



## bandit571

Before I left yesterday, I brought up that little box….as shop is closed for the next two weeks..









Lid needs installed….









Got the hinges, screws and tools, for that job….Figured I could at least sit down to work on it…maybe…

Friend of mine got attacked by a monkey over there….he said it dropped out of a tree onto him…being a Jarhead,,,that was the end of the monkey.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> pretty sure Mike is my age or younger? Isn t there one or two others?
> 
> - rhybeka


AJ(Diverlloyd), Stumpy, Beka, Mike and maybe more.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit is a very old feeling 65…


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, glad that torture is done. 65 isn't so bad, unless your approaching 67!


----------



## DonBroussard

I was 7-½ years old when JFK was assassinated. My Mom still despises the City of Dallas because that's where it happened, and she will NEVER pull for the Dallas Cowboys. Trying not to get political . . .

Randy!

Bandit-Welcome home. I hope all your pain will lead to healing.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, about all I can say is take care of yourself regardless of your age.

My helper in South Dakota is now 55. Last August he was feeling crappy and decided for the first time in 25 years not to be a security guard at the Motorcycle Rally. September he jumped of the tailgate of a pickup and tore meniscus in a knee.

While going through treatment/ surgery for that in October, the discovered that he had Chronic Leukemia. Not normally needing immediate treatment, but monitoring. But it still didn't explain why he had no energy.

In January he slipped and fell hard on the ice and hurt his back. Again off work and still struggling with energy level.

In late February, the Leukemia became active requiring the start of Chemotherapy.

In April he was diagnosed with AFib. He was working while they have been trying various treatments to get it under control (along with the Chemotherapy). Last Wednesday he told his wife that he just felt awful and to take him to the hospital where they informed him that he was having a heart attack. They took him to the Cath Lab and put in a temporary pump to control his heart. He will need another surgery in about a month for more repair. He's off work for at least 12 more weeks, but it is possible he may never be able to go back.

This was a person that a year ago was thought to be perfectly healthy.

Nothing is guaranteed


----------



## rhybeka

see! I just ACT younger than everybody else


----------



## theoldfart

^kinda like not acting your age?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> see! I just ACT younger than everybody else
> 
> - rhybeka


I don't know if they're younger than Beka, just younger than me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> "WILLLLL_MA! I m H O M E!!!"
> 
> Besides being shaved from neck to knees,..front and back….feel like Crap….
> 
> On Restricted Duty for about a week of two…..getting a heart monitor in the mail, to wear for a month. 10 pound limit of lifting anything. Was NOT a "fun time"......Still sore…..They go up through the vein…..breathing tube caused problems, again…...
> 
> - bandit571


bandit, you've been slackin' on yer duties…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie's truck is having charging problems, been thru 2 alternators in the past week, it goes to see a specialist Saturday… Errr…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Holy crap, Monte-that is a harrowing story…....! I hope he gets better soon.

(My emergency room doctor thought it was possible I had Leukemia, and/or that I might need a bone marrow transplant. But I don't have the former and didn't need the latter. I do know what it's like to have extremely low hematocrit-barely walking across the living room, without feeling like you're gonna pass out…..)

And "Nothing is guaranteed"-you got that right. Going through what he's going through causes you to reorient your life and to ask yourself what is it that's truly important to you. (It certainly did for me. It's one of the reasons I came back here to Stumpy land.)

And by the way, some of you may have wondered what happened back then, and you never got an explanation.

Well, the fact of the matter was that I had no energy to do anything (the low hematocrit), and I was too embarrassed to admit to you guys that I was defective. So, while I kept an eye on you guys, I didn't post. Candy and Monte wrote to ask how I was doing, and I did respond, but didn't mention what was going on. In the end, I figured you guys would forget about me after awhile and that'd be that.

But once I started feeling better (1-2 bags of blood, 3x per week helps….) I wanted to come back. But how to explain my absence-and would you guys take me back? So I guess I took the chicken snot way out, and just reappeared without explanation.

Well, you guys were far more forgiving than I probably would have been…..

So that's what happened. And so, I'll go to my room now for awhile…......


----------



## boxcarmarty

> In the end, I figured you guys would forget about me after awhile and that d be that.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


We do good to remember where we're at, and you expect us to keep track of other people???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of course we'd take you back Dean. I would remember even if Marty didn't.


----------



## Festus56

> In the end, I figured you guys would forget about me after awhile and that d be that.
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> We do good to remember where we re at, and you expect us to keep track of other people???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That is what I was thinking also !! lol


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, I'm back from my timeout…..!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Of course we'd take you back Dean. I would remember even if Marty didn't.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> A well set up ambush. Waited and waited then I heard something moving. New in country and green as a gourd, so my pucker factor at extreme level. Then a monster crawled right up in front of my eyes. I screamed like a girl and shot it all to pieces. Ruined a perfect ambush since every Viet Nameze within miles heard my panicked screaming and shooting. Damned thing looked as big as a basketball. Needless to say I was in deep dung for awhile. Yep, spider slayer was my name for a long time after that. 48 years and I still get the chills when I think of that thing.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Geeze, Jim-you should have just brought him back with you guys as a mascot.

You could put a flak jacket and a helmet on him to keep him safe. Used your woodworking skills to build him a nice abode, and a fenced-in yard to roam around in.

And when the brass came to call, you could have shown them the POW you guys captured…...!

(Probably wouldn't get much Intel out of him, but what the hell-at least he was being treated according to the Geneva Conventions…....!)


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, are you still running? What's your time?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, are you still running? What s your time?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes, 3 days a week.

I do a 5K training run Wednesday and Sunday mornings, and a 1 mile sprint Friday mornings.

I do the 1 mile run once a week to maintain my 8-minute mile time. My best time in the 5K so far is 28:09.

My plan is to run an actual 5K road race, and I was planning to do it in August. But it's been hotter than Hades up here the last month, with wildfire smoke (no ash this year so far), and some humidity. So I may wait until September, and hope it cools off by then. Anything 70 degrees or hotter is too hot to run in. Lower 60's are ok, though.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm 37 body feels like it's 100. If I'm in a big kids toy store I'm happy if I'm in a kids toy store I'm happy. Thinking about doing acupuncture for my migraines by thinking about I mean the wife wants me to try it. Did wood work today had to replace some dry wall so I sistered up some new wood to attach it to.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean you should come to Louisville and do one of the mini marathons they have. It seems like it's once a month. It's more of a excuse to come and get some hard to get local bourbon or just buy a barrel of woodford. You get 180 bottles with custom labels last time I looked into it it was 10-12k. That comes with lunch with Chris the master distiller and a tasting of 8 barrels and mixing two of them for you own blend. Most of the other distilleries also sell the same way.


----------



## rhybeka

AJ's only a year younger than me.  Glad you are home safe Bandit!!

Boss told me to "take some time" tomorrow so I won't be working much. Frustrated because I want to work on the shop but I can't do much until the insulation is out of the way(aka in the wall). Might be able to put a few of the rafters up higher so there is more head room between lofts…I should at minimum update the blog with pics.

Good luck with Debbie's car Marty!

All good Dean  I figured I ran ya off


----------



## Mean_Dean

AJ, that actually sounds pretty interesting!

I presume you run first and then drink the bourbon…...?!

Actually, a 10K may be a little farther than I want to go. It'd take about an hour to do, and I think I'd be a little wiped out after that. But the bourbon tasting certainly sounds good!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> All good Dean  I figured I ran ya off
> 
> - rhybeka


Actually, you're one of the people I pm-ed and conversed with the most.

And by the way, I'm still waiting on these M & M dispenser plans…......


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy could sponsor a 5k and we could all run in it. Then Bill could show us how to do CPR when we're finished.


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy aint getting any younger, she will be 58 on Sat 11 Aug. And she still can't cook. Trained by her mother.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Stumpy could sponsor a 5k and we could all run in it. Then Bill could show us how to do CPR when we're finished.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


By run, do you mean drive the golf cart???


----------



## Gene01

I'll hand out cups of water …from a chair.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was tearing out the old kitchen cabinets early one morning and getting pretty sweaty from it. My contractor arrived and when I answered the door dripping in sweat he gave me a funny look. I told him I had just finished my morning 5K. Somehow he didn't believe me.


----------



## Handtooler

Candy, Wishing you a VERY HAPPY Birthday tomorrow! You and Mudflap are quite the pair, I certainly enjoy your barbs at each other. Carol and I have 51 years together and she gives me hell in her loving sorta way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think CINDY's dad has done a .1K. Yes you read that right, one tenth of a kilometer. It's a fund raiser and I believe there is food and drinking at the end. That might be better for y'all. He's trying to get Cindy's Rotary club to host one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Antique tool and iron auction.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

We don't go to see Branson shows, but yesterday the campground gave Sean tickets to see "The Duttons" and so we bought 2 more tickets and went to see them. They were amazing. There were at least 25 of them on stage at different times and the only one not a family member is the drummer. Grandparents in their 70s, their 5 children and all of their children. Most of them were amazing fiddle players. A few of you Arizona folks may be familiar with them as they play in Mesa during the winter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lot of planes there Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Lot of planes there Marty.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Lots of everything, Jim would hafta tie Candy up and put her in the trunk…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you guys want hand planes you should get on Patrick Leach's mailing list. He's the biggest seller (and collector) of Stanley and other tools around. You've probably seen his "Blood and Gore" website that describes every Stanley plane ever made. He sends out a monthly tool list with hundreds of planes and other woodworking hand tools for sale.


----------



## GaryC

Just saw news showing two Mounties killed in Fredericton. That's Sandra's area. Anyone heard anything?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have not heard anything Gary.


----------



## Mean_Dean

It's been so flipp'n hot up here recently, that one of the side effects of that, is that wasps are moving into people's back yards looking for food. (Also, 56% of Oregon is in severe drought-how's that for the rainiest part of the nation…....?!)

Anyway, some guy had a wasps nest in his yard, and attempted to burn them out-sparked a 4-acre blaze…......

Firefighters arrived on the scene to fight the blaze, in the blazing heat-only to walk into a literal hornets nest of pissed off wasps…....

Gotta love Portland in August…......!


----------



## firefighterontheside

i messaged Sandra, but she may still be on vacation on Prince Edward Island.


----------



## rhybeka

> ...
> 
> All good Dean  I figured I ran ya off
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Actually, you re one of the people I pm-ed and conversed with the most.
> 
> And by the way, I m still waiting on these M & M dispenser plans…......
> 
> - Mean_Dean


LOL yeah - I know - believe it or not they are still on my list of things to get done / feel guilty about not getting done!


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - I think she's still on PEI. She was headed there… this week I think?

@Dean that sounds horrible! I hate wasps 

looks like I'll be investing in an electric mower sooner rather than later. another gas powered one bites the dust.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra and Gerry are safe.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho and happy Friday.

I was driving to pick up my middle daughter from an appointment and some turkey decided he wanted to be my lane and cut me off. I slammed on the brakes and we just bumped… scraping the fender and rim on my brand new CRV. Guy wanted to exchange paper and drive away and I insisted on calling the police for an accident report… which took an hour and accomplished nothing, as they didn't write the guy a ticket or assign fault.

The wheel that was hit had a bad shimmy and I figured the rim was damaged, but identified the problem this a.m. There was > 1/4" of asphalt about 10" x 6" embedded into the tire tread. I must have been on brand new pavement when I locked them up and plowed up the fresh tar into my tire. Had a fun half hour with mineral spirits a putty knife a screw driver and a pick getting this mess cleaned up….. which made me late to work.

Not sure what the lesson learned is in all of this… try to roll with the punches and not let life's trials get you down is the best I can come up with.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, electric mowers have their problems, too.

Like running over the power cord when you're mowing….....

Plus they don't have the power of a gas mower. If your grass gets a little too tall in the Spring, an electric mower is gonna struggle.

On the plus side, they're more environmentally friendly, quieter, and you don't have to buy gas for them.

Al-in-all, and as ironically, an environmentalist, I still prefer gas mowers. And if yours died, you can take it to a small engine repair guy in your neighborhood, and get the engine repaired at a much lower cost than buying a new mower. (And electric mowers are expensive…....!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear that Matt, but sounds like you are taking it in strides. Last night in Branson we were driving back to camper after our show and another show was letting out. I was on a 45 mph road with no stop sign. Something told me to drive with extreme caution as I went thru the intersection. Sure enough, a car pulled right out in front of me as if I had a stop sign. Missed hitting them, but it could have been bad, especially for the little car. My truck would have had a scratched bumper.


----------



## UncleBuck

a little cedar for your viewing pleasure


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….no longer Boo-Coo Doped Up…...still sore.

More pills for "1st Breakfast" and then a 2nd Breakfast of food.

I think doing any running right now is…..Verboten.

There is a area between the house and the neighbor to the south of me….very little grass. There seems to be a Gentleman's Agreement …..between the local alley cats, and the squirrels….when one group goes through, the other stays out. Sitting here watching out the window as they do their thing. Both groups also try to avoid the neighbors very large dog…and seem to know when he is out, and how far he can move in the yard.


----------



## Magnum

Oh! Is that ever Pretty Cedar Terry! What are you going to do with it?


----------



## ssnvet

> Becky, electric mowers have their problems, too.
> - Mean_Dean


Back in the day, it was my responsibility to mow our 1/2 acre yard and I clicked my heals and danced a jig the day our electric mower died and my dad bought a rear bagging Toro gas mower.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Glad you are better today Bandit.

No running a marathon for me. I am one of the spectators in the beer tent by the finish line.

Nice boards Terry. What do they want to be?

3 more days of hot here they say. Around 100° thru Sunday they say.


----------



## DonBroussard

Hey, y'all! I don't have an electric mower (but we did when I was a kid). I do have the Cobalt 80V weedeater and 18" chain saw, and I'm very happy with the power, battery life and quality of cut on both of them.

No marathon in my future either. I have been doing at least 30 minutes of exercise daily now for about 45 days, mainly walking. I did integrate short runs with walking in between. When I walk on the high school track, I walk the curves and run the straights. I haven't had a lot of weight loss yet, but I do feel a lot better!

Bandit-The Boss is right in making you rest.

Matt-Sorry to hear about the "bump" in the road.


----------



## bandit571

WBBN: You might want to go read about the Old Prospector, over on that "Coffee.." thread….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, sorry to hear about your auto accident.

In Oregon, he would have been (probably) cited for an unsafe lane change.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty cedar. I've got some nice big cedar logs that I can't wait to cut. My deck needs some new skirt boards since I added a roof several years ago. I need to mill some 1×12s for that.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## UncleBuck

> Oh! Is that ever Pretty Cedar Terry! What are you going to do with it?
> 
> - Richard


dry it and maybe a bench will try to sell some, i got 20 logs from a guy that the power company cut down so my shop will smell good for a while. going to try to make a siding jig for my mill for the smaller logs.


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh. Matt, that sucks. I'm glad you are ok - damaging a new car still sucks.

I'm tired of spending 2-300 on a mower every 2-3 years because the carburetor goes bad because I suck at maintenance and I suck even more at fixing motors.

so much for a day off… so far all I've done is work. oh. and I did paint a bit of trim on my shed.


----------



## UncleBuck

> Pretty cedar. I've got some nice big cedar logs that I can't wait to cut. My deck needs some new skirt boards since I added a roof several years ago. I need to mill some 1×12s for that.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


been looking for some cedars of some size so when the ones i have been looking at were cut i jumped on it. those boards are 16 wide and that was not the biggest log. good luck milling my shop sure smells good.


----------



## ssnvet

> I m tired of spending 2-300 on a mower every 2-3 years because the carburetor goes bad because I suck at maintenance and I suck even more at fixing motors.
> - rhybeka


The small engine repair guys I've dealt with over the years have all been pretty reasonably priced.

That said, a shot of carb fog (i.e. Sea Foam, etc…) and Stabil in your gas will go a long ways.

I'd guess that 90% of small engine problems are due to bad gas gumming up the carbs.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I m tired of spending 2-300 on a mower every 2-3 years because the carburetor goes bad because I suck at maintenance and I suck even more at fixing motors.
> - rhybeka
> 
> The small engine repair guys I ve dealt with over the years have all been pretty reasonably priced.
> 
> That said, a shot of carb fog (i.e. Sea Foam, etc…) and Stabil in your gas will go a long ways.
> 
> I d guess that 90% of small engine problems are due to bad gas gumming up the carbs.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt beat me to it, and is precisely right.

Just do a couple things, and your mower engine will last decades.

First, change the air filter every year. Dirt getting into the carburetor will shorten its life.

Next, when you're storing it for the winter, you can do as Matt suggests and put Sta Bil into the gas. If the gas level is low enough, I think it's easier to just run the tank dry.

Lastly, you can run the Sea Foam through a tank of gas, or Lucas fuel system cleaner.

A little basic maintenance goes a long way! (If you still haven't got this figured out, next time I'm in Ohio, I'll stop by and show you how-it'll take less than 5 minutes!)


----------



## rhybeka

I spent $110 at the beginning of the spring to have my mower serviced which I believe meant the blade got sharpened, carb cleaned, spark plug and air filter changed, oil changed, all the basics covered, plus pickup and delivery. It already had a carb issue still from last season - sounded like a jet engine on start up. I assumed they would replace the carb but they did not. It's lasted this long, but the last two times I've cut grass I've had to remove the air filter just to keep the mower going. I'm guessing I need to either have the carb cleaned again or have it replaced. pretty sure it's bad gas, dirt, or gummed up or all of the above. Not sure if I want to tackle it or take it somewhere. either way I'm down a mower for a few days…. at least with electric I don't have a carb issue to deal with.  much like Gary I have the DeWalt trimmer and blower and I them a lot. they also have a mower, and I have friends that have bought electric mowers recently that have given good feedback on them. My yard isn't that big either. Plus my wife would use it since there's no gas involved.


----------



## ssnvet

Dump the gas… re-fill it with gas fresh from the station… run it …

Clean the filter in the kitchen sink with soap and water if it's a foam filter. spritz it with light oil b4 installing it again.

If you're storing your gas in a 5 gallon can and it takes you more than one season to consume it all, then switch to a smaller can.

You got this one Beka… just need more time at home and less driving your desk at work :^)


----------



## jeffswildwood

> I spent $110 at the beginning of the spring to have my mower serviced which I believe meant the blade got sharpened, carb cleaned, spark plug and air filter changed, oil changed, all the basics covered, plus pickup and delivery. It already had a carb issue still from last season - sounded like a jet engine on start up. I assumed they would replace the carb but they did not. It s lasted this long, but the last two times I ve cut grass I ve had to remove the air filter just to keep the mower going. I m guessing I need to either have the carb cleaned again or have it replaced. pretty sure it s bad gas, dirt, or gummed up or all of the above. Not sure if I want to tackle it or take it somewhere. either way I m down a mower for a few days…. at least with electric I don t have a carb issue to deal with.  much like Gary I have the DeWalt trimmer and blower and I them a lot. they also have a mower, and I have friends that have bought electric mowers recently that have given good feedback on them. My yard isn t that big either. Plus my wife would use it since there s no gas involved.
> 
> - rhybeka


Matt gave good advice. I'd like to add that, I don't know what kind of gas you use but above all, *Always use **100% gas*. *No ethanol ever*!! Instant carb problems!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sandra updated her Facebook page today with condolences for the officers killed. So it's safe to say she is, thankfully, safe.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I had an entire video edited and the software crashed. Plus, the auto save feature was not working, so I lost everything. I have to start over, this video has to be out this evening.

Time to break out the bourbon.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I drive past a shop each time I go to Huber Heights…..corner of US 40 and St Rt 202, town is called Phoneton, and even has a stop light! One! They sell, trade, and FIX all sorts of mowers…..take a detour on the way to the Creek, and check them out…..continue east to Brandt, OH….junk dealer store…..continue east on 40, towards Springfield, OH…...a mile or so past the St Rt 235 intersection, there will be an Antique Barn on the left…

Hinges have been installed on the little box…..film in a bit…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Whoa-did somebody say bourbon?!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I switched to scotch


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> .....film in a bit…
> 
> - bandit571


Whatever happened to 2300Z? Didn't you read my article on Longitude…....?!


----------



## Mean_Dean

That Lagavulin looks good. Save me a glass-I'll be right over!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, here goes..









Needed this "Yankee" to drill a few holes..









Like these. Screws are a bit small…









They come in a package of 60…









Hinges were installed on the lid first, then onto the box…









I may add a handle on each end of the box…









Maybe centered in that raised panel? Not sure whether to add a lift handle to the front edge of the lid, or on top of the front edge….

Need a "Runner" to go down to the shop, and bring up a few items to complete this project…...


----------



## bandit571

Runner has returned with a few goodies from the shop ( had to stand at the top of the stairs, and talk him through what I wanted brought up)...so…handle options..









Option No. 1….will go on the ends of the box, centered in the raised panel, Option No. 2?









Simply rotate the handle. Might go with #2…....

Option #3 and #4..









Go large, or go small? Top of lid, or front edge? 
Had a "tool box" brought up from the shop….









has the black screws for the handles. Like the fancy screwdrivers?

Can of Shellac, with brush…and a can of Gloss Poly…..all set for the next couple of days….
Will see how each handle looks, before I install them….


----------



## Gene01

Lagavulen is way too smokey/peaty for me. Our DIL gave me a bottle of the 16 for my 75th Bday. I've poured 5 jiggers in 3 years and, she drank 4 of 'em.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good to hear Sandra and Gerry is safe…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If yer gas turns sour over the winter, ya need to find someplace else to buy yer gas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, pour me a shot…..


----------



## Gene01

Wish you were closer, Marty. You could have it all. Believe me, it's a few steps removed from your squeezins. I've still not had anything to compare. Good stuff, my friend.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser…









Or two..









Or three?









Needs buffed out, before the gloss poly goes on…so, I'll just close the lid..









And call it a night…


----------



## johnstoneb

109F here today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it Bandit.
I don't like that Bruce.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Turned 38 the end of July, who's younger than me?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN: You might want to go read about the Old Prospector, over on that "Coffee.." thread….
> 
> - bandit571


I saw, LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I had an entire video edited and the software crashed. Plus, the auto save feature was not working, so I lost everything. I have to start over, this video has to be out this evening.
> 
> Time to break out the bourbon.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Could have been worse. We had lightning strike and fried the DSL modem and my laptop. My back up computer is this old DELL running Windows Vista…...

LOL

And I hate to shop for laptops!!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Turned 38 the end of July, who s younger than me?
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Becky is.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY!


----------



## bandit571

Happy B Day..BOB!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy…..

Thunderstorms rolled through last night…..

Had an itch on the back of the right shoulder, last night…..yep, found another "sticker" they forgot to remove. 
Kind of sore this morning….


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Candy.


----------



## DanKrager

Happy birthday, Candy!

Your birthday near mine on the 30th, Mike? I was 39 this year, give or take some.

I registered for a welding course at the local college (blasphemous heathen, I know) and the millennial axed for my birth date and then wanted to know how old I was.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hippo Birdies to you Candy.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Happy Birthday Candy 
Maybe Mudflap will do something nice for ya


----------



## Mean_Dean

Apparently, some lunatic employee stole an Alaska Airlines turbo-prop aircraft, from SeaTac airport, and decided to take it for a joy ride…....

This is the response he got:

(F-15C, 142nd Fighter/Interceptor Squadron, Oregon Air National Guard, 10 August 2018)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Happy Birthday, Candy!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy Birthday Candy. Enjoy the day!!

Going to be a hot one here today. May break a record for this area. Somewhere around 103° or more.


----------



## rhybeka

Well, I just bathed my lawnmower by leaving it out in a monsoon :/ forgot it was out. Bleh. Better see how many streams I have in the shed too now that it's stopped raining.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Well, I just bathed my lawnmower by leaving it out in a monsoon :/ forgot it was out. Bleh. Better see how many streams I have in the shed too now that it's stopped raining.
> 
> - rhybeka


Well, at least it's clean…....!


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, happy birthday.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy b day candy.

I turned 37 in the middle of July


----------



## rhybeka

Kinda sucks that I still have water in the shed. Two days of work for nothing. Less water I guess but not much. 

Happy birthday Candy!


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy is enjoying her birthday at work. We will have to wait until Monday for me to take her out to dinner. 11 A to 11 P sucks. But, it is another day closer to retirement.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, blanks are on their way-check you PM's

I'll send you the tracking number once it's live.

Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Been reading about the guy who took the airliner for a joyride around Seattle-it's all over the press around here.

I called him a lunatic earlier, but now it looks like he was just a troubled young guy who saw no way out of his troubles besides suicide. Too bad he didn't get the help he needed before all this…...

It was nice of Washington Governor, Jay Inslee to thank the Oregon Air National Guard for protecting his state. Washington is defenseless and its airspace is covered by the OANG!

Speaking of the OANG, it's normally a 30 minute flight from Portland to Seattle-PANG Base's Eagles, supersonic all the way, made the flight in minutes…....


----------



## rhybeka

Awfully quiet today… mulling over my drainage problem


----------



## bandit571

Found the brush for the varnish! Don't have anything to clean it up when I get done with it…..

Got it in a big tub of tools and other goodies last spring….$5….brush is a 1-1/2" wide trim brush, by Shur-Line.

Will see how it goes..maybe tomorrow. Way too stiff and sore today….and I am pooped. Haven't done much of anything all day.

When someone buys a square…isn't it normal to at least check it for square, first? At least, I do….even the ones at the garage sales.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, is the water blowing in or is it landing on the slab and then running in?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Apparently, some lunatic employee stole an Alaska Airlines turbo-prop aircraft, from SeaTac airport, and decided to take it for a joy ride…....
> 
> This is the response he got:
> 
> (F-15C, 142nd Fighter/Interceptor Squadron, Oregon Air National Guard, 10 August 2018)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I read this. My take, they should have shot it down and made a spectacle of it. Maybe deter the next idiot BEFORE he has mental furball moment.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well, I just bathed my lawnmower by leaving it out in a monsoon :/ forgot it was out. Bleh. Better see how many streams I have in the shed too now that it's stopped raining.
> 
> - rhybeka


Did you use soap???


----------



## bandit571

Bet the gas in the mow now has water in it, too….DAMHIKT….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Saturday Candy…..


----------



## bandit571

Beka: A little late now, but….when I was working construction….we always ran a couple beads of Vulkum (sp?) caulk between the slab and the steel channel we tap-conned to the slab. Kind of a nasty, sticky, black, smelly, stuff..

However….IF you were to put down a bead of the stuff, on the dry slab, then moosh down a "L" shaped flashing into the bead, then a layer of the sticky membrane stuff over the flashing and up the wall a bit….it will seal the bottom edge of the shed from water running under the sill plate. Then you can add the siding over that.

Note: Any control joints in the slab that run into the shed, under the sill? Squirt a heavy bead into that spot…on the outside of the shed.


----------



## bandit571

Maple Box Project now has a length of fancy, black chain…to keep the lid from flopping back too far….held in place by a couple brass hooks…that were squeezed down to lock the chain in place…that was the total of my woodworking, today.


----------



## Mean_Dean

WB,

"Mental furball moment"-I love it!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We broke a record today in town at 101°. They say 96° tomorrow then maybe only upper 70's for Monday. That will make a few cold beers taste real good.


----------



## bandit571

Got the camera out for a bit..









Chain installed…









Details….









Yes, I have been working on that 1000 pc puzzle, most of the day..









"Free" brush….will put it to use, tomorrow….sometime.

And, where this little box will be sitting….once Craig clears a spot on top…









Grain is a close match, I hope.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Happy birthday, Candy!
> 
> Your birthday near mine on the 30th, Mike? I was 39 this year, give or take some.
> 
> I registered for a welding course at the local college (blasphemous heathen, I know) and the millennial axed for my birth date and then wanted to know how old I was.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


24th.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WB,
> 
> "Mental furball moment"-I love it!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


LOL


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for all the birthday wishes, y'all!
One of the day shift nurses called in. Fun! The day shift Access clerk (ER check in person) was also celebrating her birthday. 
Jim had supper waiting for me and a big chocolate cake and ice cream :-D I love him!
Welding class sounds like fun, Dan!
Good looking box, Bandit. Take care of yourself.
Night, night.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy!

Wake up! Ya be burning daylight!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dan while you are welding sing to yourself. It will give you a rhythm to help form a consistent bead. Also gmaw (mig)welding a good starter setting is 20v and 100 amps. Good luck and have fun the cleaner the material the better the weld.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Last full day in Branson today. What to do?


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, is the water blowing in or is it landing on the slab and then running in?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


it's landing on the slab and running in and pooling a bit on the slab. I also think the control joint running close to/under the sill plate also has water coming up through it (as the other two control joints in the shed have water coming up through them when it rains also). I posted about it on another forum , but I think I may need to take it apart and use concrete caulk instead of what I used - not sure it'll keep my issue at bay though so… still mulling it all over. I'd rather be woodworking.


----------



## Gene01

We're all awake here, Bandit. First pot of coffee has been consumed. Headed to the shop after a trip to the coffee exchange room.


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## Handtooler

Very nice, Matt! It's the shape I like to scribe with. Wonderful wood and coating.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I think bandits got about the best method for you to keep water out. Your flashing needs to go from concrete up the outside of the osb. Then siding needs to go over the flashing and stop a few inches above the concrete. Your door needs a sill that is sealed to the concrete.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka use the caulk that takes mineral spirits or xylene to clean up. It stinks and is a sticky mess to use but is great stuff. I taped off the joints I caulked at the other house that way it made clean up easy. Some latex gloves to smooth the joint and then just pull the tape and take the gloves off with all the tape in the palm of the glove. No mess that way.


----------



## bandit571

Coat of varnish is about dry on the Box Project….may need a second coat….may not….we'll see.

Driver's side window on the van….is out of it's track….and will not go up. Cable has come off the one pulley, bracket for the pulley is barely hanging on..missing a bolt. Have the window taped into place, for now, until I can get it in to a shop to have it fixed. Just get one dang fixed, and something else goes wrong….


----------



## ssnvet

> Very nice, Matt! It s the shape I like to scribe with. Wonderful wood and coating.
> - Handtooler


So far, of the different style kits I've used, the Slim Line is the one my wife and daughters like best.

That's Satinwood…. though I don't think it's a very good specimen of it.

Finish is simply a high polish on naked wood and then several coats of CA glue


----------



## firefighterontheside

My cousin texted me this picture from 1998. This is right after I broke my leg, maybe a few weeks. Cindy looks like she's 12.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to decide IF this looks good enough, to post as a Project…









Added metal pads to the feet..









So….maybe I'll go put this up in the project section….









Should have enough boards in it, to "qualify"?









Have 9 photos to decide on….only allowed 6…


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka: A little late now, but….when I was working construction….we always ran a couple beads of Vulkum (sp?) caulk between the slab and the steel channel we tap-conned to the slab. Kind of a nasty, sticky, black, smelly, stuff..
> 
> However….IF you were to put down a bead of the stuff, on the dry slab, then moosh down a "L" shaped flashing into the bead, then a layer of the sticky membrane stuff over the flashing and up the wall a bit….it will seal the bottom edge of the shed from water running under the sill plate. Then you can add the siding over that.
> 
> Note: Any control joints in the slab that run into the shed, under the sill? Squirt a heavy bead into that spot…on the outside of the shed.
> 
> - bandit571





> Beka, I think bandits got about the best method for you to keep water out. Your flashing needs to go from concrete up the outside of the osb. Then siding needs to go over the flashing and stop a few inches above the concrete. Your door needs a sill that is sealed to the concrete.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I found Vulkem at Lowes. sounds like I need to take the 2×6 off, peel off the rubberized flashing I put down on the concrete/sill and pull out the caulk I put in the control joint (that I can see). I have z flashing on the top of the 2x and I ran peel and stick aluminum flashing on the bottom of the 2x all the way up the front as far as it would go so there's only about an inch bare. I was planning on painting it blue to match the siding. Do I run the L shaped flashing against the sill but before the 2×6 or just in front o the 2×6? I can pick up some L shaped Vinyl flashing I think… not sure if there's any steelor aluminum but I can look again.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, here's the photo I mentioned in the PM.










(For all the rest of you characters, pretty sexy, huh?!)


----------



## mojapitt

Log mover for Bill and Marty

https://www.facebook.com/1807973447/posts/10209410080408120/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good, but not sure if I'll have enough people riding with me all the time to be my brakes.


----------



## Gene01

> Log mover for Bill and Marty
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1807973447/posts/10209410080408120/
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's a riot. Judging from his eye patch, I'd bet he's tried a few other hare brained ideas.


----------



## ssnvet

At it again…. experimenting with profiles….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning all. Last full day in Branson today. What to do?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Stop by and ask Juli what's fer lunch… don't forget to give her a hug from me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Log mover for Bill and Marty
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1807973447/posts/10209410080408120/
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I got one of those, I just need more friends to stop it…..


----------



## bandit571

Beka: You need a bead of that caulking on the concrete( clean and dry concrete) maybe an inch away from the wall. Press the flashing/ L channel into the bead, then carefully slide the flashing towards the wall. Any gaps in the bead will let water through….needs to be a solid bead. You can "tack" the flashing to the wall, if you want….just as long as you don't kink it. Then the OSB over the flashing, then the sticky membrane stuff, to keep water from getting into the OSB…..then the siding over that.


----------



## bandit571

Been sitting around too much…will have to change my name to Numbass…..

The one scan on Tuesday was called a TEE…Trans-Esophageal-Echo. Trust me, you do NOT want to go through one…..

Next Tuesday, I go to get the finger stuck, again. Warfarin test.

Grandson will see about getting the driver's side window fixed….right now, it is taped into the closed position and can't be operated.

Area where they went in the leg is one BIG bruise….doesn't leak….I just have a Technicolor Leg…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good morning all. Last full day in Branson today. What to do?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Stop by and ask Juli what s fer lunch… don t forget to give her a hug from me…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Is she still working at the Jim Stafford theater? It looks like he's in a different location now. I thought of her when I saw that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning all. Last full day in Branson today. What to do?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Stop by and ask Juli what s fer lunch… don t forget to give her a hug from me…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Is she still working at the Jim Stafford theater? It looks like he's in a different location now. I thought of her when I saw that.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um… I don't know, I'll hafta ask…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pierce Arrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Juli said she would have got you in to see Doug Gabriel tonight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

She says you git the family discount…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I appreciate that. I will think of that next time we are down.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmmm…...


----------



## mojapitt

RANDY!


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday!


----------



## Gene01

RANDY!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and RANDY.
Monday? Wake me up when Tuesday gets here….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Ummmmm…...
> 
> - DIYaholic


Ummm is right. It's Monday morning and time to pack up and go home, but not before some steak and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't trust that day….


----------



## UncleBuck

had a couple stop to look at some cedar i just milled , she had called months ago and wanted cedar 12 inches wide for a project. finally found a log big enough to get that, she had her man with her and he fancies himself a carpenter. the log was not very good had some small holes from limbs. he started to complain about the knots, and grain, i told him thats cedar. told me menards has what he called inland cedar for half the price i was asking. so i said that would be your best way to go , after i dropped the price to half. took him out to the log pile to show him another log , he says see thats what i mean all those branches. to which i said thats cedar not sure what he thought the log looked like. oh well no sale and will not be any future sales. you never can figure out people . 
happy b day candy hope you had a great day.


----------



## mojapitt

Buck, when I was sawing I got a couple cedar logs from down by the Missouri river that were about 28" in diameter. The centers of those were almost void of knots. But otherwise, knots were the norm.

My guess is that he wanted Western red cedar.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A great day here. Only 62° and will get to upper 70's later. I can deal with this weather.

Terry I think you found a good expert that knows very little about wood.. Knots are what makes red cedar. Even the cedar that I see at HD has knots and usually warped also.


----------



## UncleBuck

all the knot and voids give it caricature i think all that makes it cool.


----------



## Gene01

> all the knot and voids give it caricature i think all that makes it cool.
> 
> - UncleBuck


My thoughts about mesquite, too. More design opportunities. Some body once said that if God wanted us to make plastic furniture, He'd have made plastic trees.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, people like the smell of red cedar, but it is the wild grain/ knots that sell it for furniture. It's meant to be wild.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

My wife loves knotty cedar, knotty pine and knotty hickory. I rarely get to do anything with it because she's into the infernal pallet fad. At least she wants me to tear them apart before making anything. Not like some of the garbage on Pinterest that is just a pallet cut in half or something.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Picked up my Longitude book from the library!


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka: You need a bead of that caulking on the concrete( clean and dry concrete) maybe an inch away from the wall. Press the flashing/ L channel into the bead, then carefully slide the flashing towards the wall. Any gaps in the bead will let water through….needs to be a solid bead. You can "tack" the flashing to the wall, if you want….just as long as you don t kink it. Then the OSB over the flashing, then the sticky membrane stuff, to keep water from getting into the OSB…..then the siding over that.
> 
> - bandit571


Clean I've got, dry, not so much. Maybe by Sat. it will dry out enough for me to feel comfortable taking that all apart. Or at least dry long enough for me to not worry about it raining on me  I don't have any OSB for the bottom, just the 2×6. I'll screw that back in and flash over it to protect the screw holes.

*EDIT* On second thought, maybe I should just flexseal the whole wall?? 

Heading to Whit's in a bit to do some actual wood working. still kind of sad about him retiring though.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, feel free to send the rain my way!

67% of Oregon is now in severe drought, up from 59% last week.


----------



## mojapitt

And our garden is having root-rot from too much rain.


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean - wish I could. Scattered T-Storms the rest of the week. keeping the temp in the lower 80's though. humidity still kinda sucks.


----------



## theoldfart

What's rain and where do I find humidity? Just smoke around here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Gonna be going to my happy place in November.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> What s rain and where do I find humidity? Just smoke around here.
> 
> - theoldfart


Yeah, we're getting wildfire smoke here, too. Getting it in stereo-from California to the south, and from BC to the north.

Where are you getting it from?


----------



## Gene01

None here either, Kevin. No smoke, though. We've been lucky, so far.


----------



## Bonka

Mean_Dean;
The thing that really impressed me was the man's perseverance to achieve his goal.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Yeah Jerry, I'm looking forward to reading it!

By the way, you can call me Dean.


----------



## theoldfart

The Mendocino complex fires are about 150 miles due west of me. We've been ashed a couple of times.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> The Mendocino complex fires are about 150 miles due west of me. We've been ashed a couple of times.
> 
> - theoldfart


You guys have been getting hit pretty hard down there.

Up here, it's just Southern Oregon that's getting hit. The winds the last couple of weeks have been from the south, and blowing the smoke up here. Not as bad as last year, though.

This week, the winds have been from the NW, and there's a big fire up in BC, and we're getting their smoke.

I remember when it used to rain up here….....


----------



## mudflap4869

It used to be *"THE GREAT NORTHWET"*. What do you call it now? The DUCKS just might have to change their name.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> It used to be *"THE GREAT NORTHWET"*. What do you call it now? The DUCKS just might have to change their name.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Yeah, well it's like something out of a John Steinbeck novel now. It's almost like Oklahoma of the 1920's and Oregon of the 1920's switched places about 10 years ago.

And the Ducks (pretty fearsome name, huh…..?!)-well, Uncle Phil's money buys a lot of uniform combos. The poor actual ducks in the area have nowhere to land-the water's all dried up.


----------



## mudflap4869

93 and rainy here today. Who needs to build a sauna when you can get for free just by sitting still? Try doing any kind of work in this weather and you might just drown from trying to breathe. 
I think that it is about time to load up the fat broad and take her out to dinner, so I am outta here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...you never can figure out people .
> - UncleBuck


Terry, git ya a beer, I'm buyin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, git you a beer too, Bill can buy since he worked today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, git you something' stronger since you hafta take Candy out to dinner…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Marty and Bill. Make mine an APA. ... American Pale Ale.


----------



## DIYaholic

Who is buying me a cold one???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy who???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Who is buying me a cold one???
> 
> - DIYaholic


You can have my ex wife, cold as they get.

LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

> Who is buying me a cold one???
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> You can have my ex wife, cold as they get.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


One man's ex….
Is another man's terror!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, you need a good fright night…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey, how about the Daughter of Darkness….....?!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bill drove home from Branson today and then he drove himself to his great uncles wake. Now he's home and not wanting to go to work tomorrow. Why am I talking in third person?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, you need a good fright night…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No wedding bells being rung here!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill drove home from Branson today and then he drove himself to his great uncles wake. Now he's home and not wanting to go to work tomorrow. Why am I talking in third person?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hi Cindy, did Bill go to bed early???


----------



## mudflap4869

We went to "The Stables" a casino in Miami OK, for dinner. Rib eye with no flavor, twice baked potato (?) and Broccoli. Root BEER.
The old broad had Egg Rolls (I tried them) which were very good. And brought home her loaded baked potato. Hot TEA.
Now she is trying to wake the dead with a power screwdriver, but is just ruining screws.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Scouring the Internet as usual for USS Chicago photos, and found these babies!

(USS Chicago CA 29, with TF 12, Sailing for Midway Island, as seen from USS Portland CA 33, 5 December 1941.)

















(USS Chicago CA 29, underway along with aircraft carrier, USS Lexington CV 2, 5 December 1941.)









(USS Chicago CA 29, after action at Savo Island, entering Sydney Harbor, 12 August 1942.)


----------



## CFrye

Posted at Clanton's


----------



## bandit571

Ah…Ike's Place?


----------



## CFrye

> Ah…Ike s Place?
> 
> - bandit571


A bit East of there…


----------



## CFrye

For a coworker


----------



## mojapitt

Wonderful coffee mug Candy


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Fellow Humans, and RANDY….

At least it isn't Monday….


----------



## UncleBuck

Marty: yea people just make me want to start drinkin again, wonder why i quit , oh ya i drank too much .
was trying to get my blade tracking right and the darn thing flew off when i was turning by hand darn near broke my wist and the teeth left some nice scars . nominal blood loss,,will have to be more careful. have a great day all


----------



## Mean_Dean

Woke up this morning and thought it was cloudy out. I thought, Great-it'll be nice to have a cooler day!

Turns out, it's wildfire smoke, and it's sitting in the atmosphere like haze, giving us Unhealthy Air Quality….....

Will post a photo later.

I remember when it used to rain up here….....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Here's a photo from one of the local TV station skycams:

(Wildfire smoke and haze, Portland, OR, 14 August 2018)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Here's another photo:

(Same caption as above.)









All you folks complaining about the rain-I don't wanna hear about it…....!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've had haze in Missouri the last few days that they attribute to the fires out there. Can't smell it though.


----------



## theoldfart

Dean, hate to say it but blue sky here!. We just drove by the site of yesterdays fire, very impressed with the accuracy of the pilots laying down retardant. They got it within feet of some houses, land was burnt but houses ok.


----------



## ssnvet

> Who is buying me a cold one???
> - DIYaholic
> 
> You can have my ex wife, cold as they get.
> LOL
> - woodbutcherbynight


OK…. that was funny!!!

Another drive into the city today. This time for Mary's student visa appointment. What a nightmare process this has been. And everyone waiting in line had a similar story to tell. Message to the world… Socialism always comes with inept and inefficient bureaucracy… and France is the picture perfect poster child. I frequently call on one of our largest customers, which is the American branch of a large French aerospace company and they tell me exactly the same thing… getting even the simplest thing done in France seems to require an act of congress.

Ran errands afterwards… body shop for estimate on the CRV, oil change (yes I'm lazy and pay to get it done) and since we happen to be in the neighborhood, a little diversion to Woodcraft….



















Mary came in with me and I told her that if she picked out a pen blank that she liked I'd make her a belated graduation present with it…. She chose Birdseye Maple and the clerk said "If you can cut your own blanks to size, I'll cut you a board with better figure for the same price and you'll get 10X as many blanks out of it"

My kind of guy… may use it for a box lid as well.


----------



## rhybeka

very nice choice Mary!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, the nurses at OHSU carry scissors with rounded ends-they'd have a hard time trying to kill me with them!

(Though some of them might want to try anyway….!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, hate to say it but blue sky here!. We just drove by the site of yesterdays fire, very impressed with the accuracy of the pilots laying down retardant. They got it within feet of some houses, land was burnt but houses ok.
> 
> - theoldfart


The Beaverton School District has just suspended all outdoor activities-Until Further Notice….....

Here's another photo:

(Same caption as above photos.)


----------



## ssnvet

I've been at it again…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Nice pens, Matt-started on mine, yet?!


----------



## ssnvet

I haven't received the wood yet. But this is the style I think I'll use


----------



## bandit571

S L O W day around here. Ordered the new part for the van. Will be here friday. Might get it fixed over the weekend. Kid that rents a room off of us is about to learn a very expensive lesson. He has left his junker car sit way too long….can't get it running, would rather smoke weed, anyway….weelllll, City is about to tow it away and impound the car. $100 each ( tow & impound).....

Prop for the hood of my van…....got out the tap & die set. Will cut some threads on the end that goes into a bracket, add a washer and a nut. Then I need to find or make a clip to hold the other end secure. 12 year old plastic just doesn't hold up that well.

Finger has been "poked" again, see ya in two weeks, up the dose for a day, then back to "normal".

Man, did they ever bruise the "H" out of that leg…....HUGE bruise. Nothing leaking, but there are a lot of blue and black smudges.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I haven t received the wood yet. But this is the style I think I ll use
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I was just mess'n with ya-blanks won't arrive until 20 August. (You've received my PM's, right?)

Actually though, I do like them a little thicker-closer to cigar shaped. But let me know when you get the blanks, and we'll go from there.


----------



## bandit571

There IS one item on the agenda…..Labor Day Weekend. West Liberty, OH has a Tractor Fest. And, about a 2 mile walk to see all the vendors tents…....a lot of rust hunting going on. Free Parking, Free Admission! However, West Liberty is a DRY TOWN…NO BOOZE. There IS a working saw mill on site….Might be worth the trip?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw those Monte. They were pretty funny.


----------



## rhybeka

> There IS one item on the agenda…..Labor Day Weekend. West Liberty, OH has a Tractor Fest. And, about a 2 mile walk to see all the vendors tents…....a lot of rust hunting going on. Free Parking, Free Admission! However, West Liberty is a DRY TOWN…NO BOOZE. There IS a working saw mill on site….Might be worth the trip?
> 
> - bandit571


It was fun last time - except for the rain  I think we might be out of town that weekend. I need to double check though or I'd be game


----------



## bandit571

Maybe see IF the "other half" would like to go along?

Had another Brown Bat flying around in the house last night…..was caught and thrown outside. Stubborn little bastard. Like to know how he keeps getting in the house.

Morning to ya! Time for 1st Breakfast….pills. Then see about 2nd Breakfast…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice cool day here. Still about 60° at mid morning. I like that.

Nice job on the pens Matt. Think you have a new addiction.

Sounds like fun Bandit. I like those shows.


----------



## DanKrager

Good luck finding out where they come in, Bandit. They only need a 3/8" diameter equivalent hole and can fly unhindered through a 3/4" diameter equivalent hole. We finally concluded that the two rascals that got in our place (over two years) followed us into the garage and made their way into the house from there. We've been a lot more careful about keeping the doors shut now, and so far so good for several years.

How did you catch the rascal? Both times at our place it was dark out and we just turned on all the lights until it moved to a darker room, shut the doors and repeated until it was outside.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're lucky to have a bat. We just toured a cave that should have thousands of bats and there were none. All being killed off by white nose disease.


----------



## Bonka

There is a great book titled, "BATS." It explains all the things bats do to positively effect nature. There are many reasons for their decline besides white nose disease, most due to humans.


----------



## bandit571

Both times we have caught the little critter, was with a towel thrown over him….then flipped him off, out the door. He is just lucky….that the cats haven't found him….yet. They did catch one of his relatives a while back….didn't go well for the bat. he needs to stay outside, and eat all them bugs outside.


----------



## bandit571

The fellow that rents a room off of us…has a box fan in his window….and no screen….may be that is the Bat's Entrance..

Most of my Restrictions end tomorrow…..with a "maybe" on the 10 pound limit. maybe a wee bit of shop time tomorrow? Not in a rush…just bloody bored.

Marty keeps sending thunderstorms this way…..making things nice and sticky…


----------



## DanKrager

Ha! A running fan, no screen? No problem for a bat! Little buggers… I tried the towel trick, but it must be an art form or something. Didin't work for me, but I'm happy it was simple for you!

DanK


----------



## ArlinEastman

Greetings

Where is the gathering going to be at next year?


----------



## Gene01

> Ha! A running fan, no screen? No problem for a bat! Little buggers… I tried the towel trick, but it must be an art form or something. Didin t work for me, but I m happy it was simple for you!
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


I like your room to room idea.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think a decision has been made Arlin


----------



## bandit571

The Boss said there was a critter out on the back patio…...just laying there….cats were sniffing at it, one took a swipe at it….she was afraid the mutts would find it…...went out, grabbed the shovel….half-assed scooped it up, and sent it flying out into the alley…....the Pussum then stood up, shook it's head, turned and ran off towards the north.

I am almost in the center of this town….yet we get all sorts of critters?

First time back into the shop, for 15 minutes, did not go all that great…spent half of it knocking down spider webs, again. Worked on a little saw project….we'll see how it goes, tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm done with this day and I want to go home.


----------



## mojapitt

I am still working this day, but I would like to go home also


----------



## CFrye

I'm done with this day (yesterday/Wednesday) and I am home.
Matt, great deal on the maple! Good choice, Mary!


----------



## rhybeka

Good Morning, it's Thursday!

Working already.


----------



## Gene01

Yep, it's Thursday. I checked. Dunno why. Becky's never told me wrong. But, it never hurts to be sure.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup,beginning of my 6 days off. Now gotta get caught up in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. Uncle Charles is in the house today, and in the back of the lower legs…..


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbers,

We finally got a day without rain, so I painted house trim last night. I've been picking away at repairing some rotted boards and have recruited a friend of mine who's a school teacher that paints houses for his summer job. We're about 75% done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good morning Nubbers,
> 
> We finally got a day without rain, so I painted house trim last night. I ve been picking away at repairing some rotted boards and have recruited a friend of mine who s a school teacher that paints houses for his summer job. We re about 75% done.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Too bad summer is 99% over for teachers.

I'm home finally. Active shooter scare at the hospital last night led to no police available for the vehicle accident I was on last night. Van on its side in the middle of a road and driver ran away after telling a bystander he couldn't fin his gun in the van. After about an hour of waiting a deputy finally showed up.

Happy Thursday as Beka and Gene were nice enough to point out.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene never know - I could have my days mixed up! Almost missed tomorrow is my dad's birthday. Luckily the calendar reminder goes off a day early 

checked the shop for water since we had showers off and on last night. ground is still wet but not overly so. this is the most water I've seen in the shed… and I was finally able to see gaps in the 2×6 where it wasn't meeting the studs towards the bottom…. so I'll be fixing that this weekend.


----------



## ssnvet

> Too bad summer is 99% over for teachers.
> - firefighterontheside


Always look on the bright side :^p

He's coming again the weekend after labor day.

I need to borrow another friends ladder jacks and 24' aluminum staging plank and find another ladder so I can set up the staging needed to repair the rotted Fascia on the shed dormer of our addition. Any one have a 28' extension ladder I can borrow?


----------



## mojapitt

RIP Aretha Franklin


----------



## CFrye

> RIP Aretha Franklin
> 
> - Monte Pittman


R E S P E C T


----------



## CFrye

> RIP Aretha Franklin
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> R E S P E C T
> 
> - CFrye


You sang that in your head, admit it.


----------



## mojapitt

It's now the ringtone for my phone


----------



## rhybeka

"People let me tell you, I work hard every day. I get up out of bed, put on my clothes, cause I've to bills to pay…"


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Too bad summer is 99% over for teachers.
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Always look on the bright side :^p
> 
> He s coming again the weekend after labor day.
> 
> I need to borrow another friends ladder jacks and 24 aluminum staging plank and find another ladder so I can set up the staging needed to repair the rotted Fascia on the shed dormer of our addition. Any one have a 28 extension ladder I can borrow?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I've got two 32' ladders you can borrow.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't have the ladder, but I am willing to sit at your picnic table and watch.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure why I thought of Marty when I saw this.


----------



## ssnvet

> I don t have the ladder, but I am willing to sit at your picnic table and watch.
> - Monte Pittman


I would be afraid that you would "sock-it-to-me-sock-it-to-me-sock-it-to-me-sock-it-to-me-sock-it-to-me"


----------



## bandit571

Handle blank..









Then sanded to fit my hands…









Add a couple steel bolts, to match the steel frame..









Last night, I also sharpened the teeth, and left them as rip….easy to start, cuts fast….operator needs trained on how to hold it correctly, for a straight cut…Amber Shellac…









IF the sun ever comes back out, I can let the Cherry get a sun tan….should be a decent, little tool box saw..


----------



## mudflap4869

I have two extension ladders and am barred from using either one of them. They even barred me from climbing up on my scaffolding. I did climb the step ladder one time, but was threatened with bodily harm by the BOB, now she is the only one allowed to use it. Some days she aint home…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Jim,

When my platelet counts were very low, the nurses didn't want me up on ladders, either. They said that if I fell off, I could bleed to death internally, since I had too few platelets to stop the bleeding. I suppose they thought the gutters were gonna clean themselves….....

So next time I was in the Infusion Center, I thought I'd tease my nurse, and told her that I was up on the roof spraying for moss. Thought she was gonna have an aneurism….....!

(This is why I brought the nurses Snickers bars-I told them it was their combat pay for having me as a patient…..!)


----------



## diverlloyd

I just installed new airbags in our new to us car. One of the few times i wished my hands were a smedium instead of xxl. Now i need to have them calibrated. I also stained the baby dresser parts yesterday to match the baby bed the wife purchased. Used the oak I had set aside for the morris chair. It has some very nice figure to some of the parts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Any one have a 28 extension ladder I can borrow?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Mine's only 24…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Not sure why I thought of Marty when I saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ummm… my truck is black…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

AJ, glad to hear you're going to build a Morris chair!

Here's mine to inspire you!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, I'm inspired by the Lionel caboose…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Dean I will need to get more lumber for the chair. I figured a baby dresser was more important then a chair for me.


----------



## DanKrager

"...Now this cooked little man and his crooked cat and mouse
They all lived together in the crooked little house
It has a crooked door and a crooked little latch
It has a crooked roof with a crooked little patch

Chair looks comfy.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

I finally did some work on the next phase of bookcases. These are basically just plywood boxes that will be screwed to the wall above the window. It sucks building so long after I took the measurements and did the figuring. Now I'm looking at my drawings and thinking, "what were you thinking"?
I just did a drawing for a fireplace mantel. I printed the picture of the actual fireplace and then cut out just the parts that will be seen. I pasted that on a piece of paper and drew the new parts. Kinda cool how it turned out.


----------



## bandit571

Right leg is having "issues" today….DVT? Not letting me get to sleep…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Busy day here getting things done so we can leave early in the morning for SD. My boy's wedding is Saturday so probably not be back here until Sunday evening.

Looks like Marty is going to need a bigger golf cart for that creation.


----------



## mojapitt

I suspect spam?


----------



## rhybeka

In case it's not spam
@Mike - Welcome! normally the first post around here is an introduction, not a link that could possibly be to a spam website. I don't think you'll get many folks to click on it and find out. It doesn't look like a site I'm familiar with and it was just created yesterday so I'm doubtful any of us have seen it.

@Bandit be careful if it's a DVT!!

@Mike Safe travels and congrats!!

@Bill neat drawing! Looks a lot like the mantle I just built 

dug out a book I bought a while back by Danny Proulx all about shop cabinets/storage. He recommends melamine particle board for the cabinets. I hated working with that stuff but I can see why it would be handy in a shop.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps!


----------



## Gene01

I think it's Friday. Care to check me on that, Becky? 
Melamine covered particle board chips at the edges too easily. You pert near gotta frame each panel. Too much work. And, too much weight. I'd use Baltic Birch. 
EDIT: Matt done checked the day, for me. He's gotta have a calendar, somewhere.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...


----------



## johnstoneb

It's spam exact same post on another topic. flagged.


----------



## Cricket

Sorry that took so long to get removed. With your thread approaching 20,000 posts again, it took a bit.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, how about just put plastic laminate on 3/4" MDF?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> It s spam exact same post on another topic. flagged.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Dang, did I miss Spam again?

Guess it's cereal for breakfast again…......!


----------



## Gene01

> It s spam exact same post on another topic. flagged.
> 
> - johnstoneb
> 
> Dang, did I miss Spam again?
> 
> Guess it s cereal for breakfast again…......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Well, no slaving over a hot stove is good. OTOH, Spam a nd eggs sounds pretty good.


----------



## mudflap4869

Woke up to rampant spasms in my left leg at 2 AM. Walked the floors and listened to the storms all night. I finally gave up at 10 AM and drank a half pint of Bacardi. It did NOT stop the spasms, but it made me stupid. Candy rubbed my kegs down with BIOFREEZE and it worked wonders. I fell asleep at about 11 AM and am now at 2 PM awake again. Guess what sneaked back into my bed and attacked me again? Yep, same dang spasms. My nerve pills were shipped yesterday and I am hoping to survive until they arrive.


----------



## rhybeka

so far my estimate for a DIY french drain is $250. may go up depending on if the concrete guy says he can cut the trench for me or not. Here's hoping it will help fix my issue. Otherwise… I need to find a way to get some woodworking in. Getting roped into going and picking up peaches tomorrow morning. Might have to see if I can wheedle some breakfast out of the deal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got home from Task Force Training. I had to swim in the fast moving Missouri River to rescue myself and then rescue another swimmer. Had to tow them from about 100 yards from shore and then 300 yards downstream and into the mouth of a creek. I'm tired.

I'll catch up after a shower. The Missouri River is muddy don't ya know.


----------



## bandit571

Parts for the van arrived today…MIGHT get it fixed tomorrow? MAYBE?

Not a whole lot going on around here….next weekend, have to be over by Wapak…and give a class on the Stanley #45 plane…..Then the Labor Day weekend stuff south of here. Might be able to walk around there, by then?


----------



## bandit571

A/C in the house is on the fritz…....getting a bit sticky around here….


----------



## HerbC

> A/C in the house is on the fritz…....getting a bit sticky around here….
> 
> - bandit571


We just went through that. The compressor died and naturally we could not just replace the compressor due to the requirements that we change to new type of coolant, had to replace both the compressor and the air handler…

Herb


----------



## CFrye

I once knew of a man here in Oklahoma (the husband of a personal trainer) that demonstrated for one of the continuous wave pools. He swam for a living! Up to 8 hours a day. I can't even imagine.

Hope you get cooled soon, Bandit!

I used Stumpy's technique of using a screwdriver handle to whack on a screw to make a dimple in the bottom of a cabinet today. It worked great! I don't remember where I got the tip to drive a screw through a piece of plastic in order to hold it upright while starting the screw into said dimple, but I did that too. All that to install a slide for the trash can in the kitchen.


----------



## mojapitt

You're very talented Candy, mudflap should be proud to have you there.


----------



## CFrye

Proof that I can do work in the kitchen that does not result in an ER visit! LOL


----------



## Gene01

Don't scar up you screwdriver handles, Candy. Use a rock…or a brick.


----------



## mojapitt

> Don t scar up you screwdriver handles, Candy. Use a rock…or a brick.
> 
> - Gene Howe


You have pristine screwdriver handles?


----------



## Gene01

> Don t scar up you screwdriver handles, Candy. Use a rock…or a brick.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> You have pristine screwdriver handles?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Along with the other tools, the screw drivers get dusted, waxed and polished twice a week. Yeah…right.


----------



## CFrye

> Don t scar up you screwdriver handles, Candy. Use a rock…or a brick.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> You have pristine screwdriver handles?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Along with the other tools, the screw drivers get dusted, waxed and polished twice a week. Yeah…right.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, you obviously have me confused with someone else. You're thinking of Jeffy, maybe? A rock or a brick would have necessitated crawling out of the cabinet (as would have the hammer). It was hard enough to get into the cabinet in the first place.


----------



## Gene01

Ya gotta come to work prepared, Candy. All experienced wood butchers and cabinet installers carry a rock or brick to work.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ya gotta come to work prepared, Candy. All experienced wood butchers and cabinet installers carry a rock or brick to work.
> 
> - Gene Howe


So, this is the Fred Flintstone method of woodworking….....?!


----------



## bandit571

usually have a VIX bit for such jobs…
Lunch is done, waiting to hear from the mechanic as to when he wants the van brought in.

Not allowed to use the lawn mower….may see if I can get someone else to do that.

Got woke up this morning by Uncle Charlie ( Horse) then the mutts got into the act…..1" long scratch on the back of the left hand…..made a big mess.

A/C is behaving, for now. One of those portable, rool-around, 110vac units….filters were plugged up…drain needed worked on…


----------



## Gene01

> Ya gotta come to work prepared, Candy. All experienced wood butchers and cabinet installers carry a rock or brick to work.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> So, this is the Fred Flintstone method of woodworking….....?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


He did make a cool car.


----------



## Gene01

Just discovered a good cheap product. Phyl wanted a one time use drop cloth so she picked up a 54"X108" table cover for 75¢ at Walmart. She didn't need it so, to the shop it goes. It's pretty flimsy but, it will be useful to protect the bench for small paint jobs…...or to keep the dust off your screw drivers.


----------



## ssnvet

Dump run done…

Yard mowed…

Down to the shop to make pens :^)


----------



## diverlloyd

Dresser carcass is just about done. Now it just back panels and side panels. Then the fun part making drawers and drawer fronts. Waiting on glue to dry so not much else I want to do.


----------



## ssnvet

This one is a going away gift for Mary

Birdseye Maple. She prefers the slim line pen with straight walls.


----------



## CFrye

Beautifully done, Matt!


----------



## diverlloyd

Porkchops, mashed potatoes, cream corn and peas for dinner with a side of migraine meds. I would have taken a picture but it has been devoured.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A guy came with two 8' walnut logs and one that is only 40". We hit three nails sawing the 8' logs. He didn't want to risk buying any more blades so I bought the short log off of him for $20. It is about 26" diameter. I'll risk the blades.
He got some nice 4/4 and 8/4 lumber though. This was my first time cutting straight edge lumber for a customer. I'll get some some good boards out of the slabs that he left behind, plus dad will get some firewood


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ya gotta come to work prepared, Candy. All experienced wood butchers and cabinet installers carry a rock or brick to work.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I got one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Porkchops, mashed potatoes, cream corn and peas for dinner with a side of migraine meds. I would have taken a picture but it has been devoured.
> 
> - diverlloyd


NY strip and tater with a side of fresh cut tomatoes… Oh, and cheesecake…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got my Granddaughter moved into ISU today, she starts class Wednesday…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's some of Sean's birthday cake calling my name right now….


----------



## Handtooler

Matt, Fantastic pen! I likewise prefer the slim straight barrel pens.


----------



## mojapitt

> Got my Granddaughter moved into ISU today, she starts class Wednesday…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That makes you old Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Got my Granddaughter moved into ISU today, she starts class Wednesday…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That makes you old Marty
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was thinking of saying that, but was afraid…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Got my Granddaughter moved into ISU today, she starts class Wednesday…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That makes you old Marty
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I was thinking of saying that, but was afraid…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I was old before she started high school…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got the senior discount for lunch at Denny's today, Debbie's was full price only because she wouldn't admit to it…..


----------



## CFrye

Jim saw this today and is laughing his butt off! He said it reminds him of my sister.




View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

I started taking senior discounts when they offered. Long before I qualified, but hey, they offered.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mudflap4869

"Logan's Road House", Rib eye, sweet tater and broccoli, all washed down with root beer. Candy almost always eats Salmon. Came home and glued up some Ashe for an end grain board. First time in the shop for a long time, spasms and power tools don't mix well.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, do your sanding when you have spasms. Get some good from it.


----------



## bandit571

Might have enough scraps of Pine in the shop…to make a simple step stool. IF I can motivate enough to go to the shop..

1/4 pound Beef & Cheddar burgers on the grill…slice of cheese, and a pile of lettuce….had two burgers. Mountain Dew to wash it down…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Happy Sunday. It's time to get up.


----------



## mojapitt

In the shop already. Learning all about Campeache chairs.


----------



## GaryC

Hey…anyone got coffee?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Hey…anyone got coffee?
> 
> - Gary


I wish. I got nothing.


----------



## Gene01

Supper was Teriyaki marinated pork steaks on the grill. Succotash as a side. Yummy. Washed mine down with UNSWEETENED ice tea. 
Guess we'll go refrigerator shopping today. About three weeks ago, the ice maker in our 3 yr. old fridge bit the dust. Nobody seems to be able to fix it. The old one is a bottom freezer because Phyl wanted it. As we both age, that has become not such a good idea. A new one will be the old style, white, top freezer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How will the top/bottom freezer matter? Now won't you have trouble getting to the bottom of the fridge? We really like our bottom freezer drawer and upper fridge with double doors.


----------



## mojapitt

Top freezer also. Just tradition I guess.


----------



## Gene01

Bottom freezer pulls out. So, stooping and reaching in over the door gets to our old backs. Reaching stuff at the bottom of the fridge will be easier because there's no freezer drawer in the way. 
Us old folks need every advantage we can get. Like when I drop something in the shop and it rolls under a bench or tool and I have to get on my knees to find it, I make sure there's something stable to grab when I'm ready to stand up. That's usually after considering if there's anything else I can do while I'm down there.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## CFrye

Office chair on wheels, Gene. Got one several years ago to use as a knee walker at home (way less expensive than the real thing). Can sit on it to get to the bottom of the freezer/refrigerator.
Good morning.
Dean, your rain is here.


----------



## ssnvet

Mary's box is in the clamps….


----------



## ssnvet

Road trip to lake Sebago. Youngest (age 14) barfed in the car half way here. I guess some things never change.

Beautiful day! Water is crystal clear.


----------



## Gene01

> Office chair on wheels, Gene. Got one several years ago to use as a knee walker at home (way less expensive than the real thing). Can sit on it to get to the bottom of the freezer/refrigerator.
> Good morning.
> Dean, your rain is here.
> 
> - CFrye


But, then ya gotta stand up with a 5# roast on your lap.


----------



## CFrye

> Office chair on wheels, Gene. Got one several years ago to use as a knee walker at home (way less expensive than the real thing). Can sit on it to get to the bottom of the freezer/refrigerator.
> Good morning.
> Dean, your rain is here.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> But, then ya gotta stand up with a 5# roast on your lap.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Just wheel yourself over to the counter.


----------



## mudflap4869

Woke up after 2 hours and couldn't go back to sleep. Light thunder started about 5 and was soothing so I went back and dozed off at 7. At about 8 somebody tried to beat me to death, heck of a way to be woke up. Dozed back off and at 9 it sounded like a bomb went off just outside the bedroom window. Hysterics by yours truly, and damned near had a heart attack. The BOB got up at 1130 and has been torturing me with eye drops every 5 minutes. NOBODY LIKES ME, EVERYBODY HATES ME, I'M GONNA EAT SOME…....BACON. You can keep your nasty old fish bait.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, feel free to send that rain my way!

We've had a couple of days off from the heat and wildfire smoke. But tomorrow, it's right back into it again….....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, good to see Mary in the shop with you! Be sure to post a photo of her box.

Pen blanks should arrive tomorrow (Monday.)


----------



## bandit571

Left hand is still have "issues" 









So…basically cleaned out the tool well…









Sorry, Monte…I found a bunch of pencils, but not your missing tape measure..









Found a bunch of other goodies, though…









Including my own tape measure. Pine boards are for a step stool build, when the hand gets to feeling better.









Have a bunch of "Junker Saws" ( or so a Troll has told me) hanging up, taking up room, and being a nesting spot for spiders…..these will be headed to the curb, come trash day…..not enough steel to take to the Salvage Yard.

These, on the other hand, are my KEEPERS..









Along with a selection of backsaws..









That I intend to keep around.


----------



## Gene01

That hand looks pretty puffy, Steve.

Bought a fridge. Just what we wanted. 20 Cu. Ft., Whirlpool, white, single door, smallish top freezer. Got two other freezers. We buy our meat a half at a time and Phyl vacuum bags and freezes lots of fruit, veggies and entrees. Out here, most of our neighbors have at least two freezers and whole house generators and/or solar/wind power. Preppers. We're prepared but we're not REAL preppers.


----------



## GaryC

Don't forget the tumble weeds, Gene. Ya got tumble weeds


----------



## Gene01

> Don t forget the tumble weeds, Gene. Ya got tumble weeds
> 
> - Gary


Bunches and bunches.


----------



## mojapitt

Gee, raining again. Makes about 60 days in a row. Even Noah got a break.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting out on the curb, first come, first serve..









"Junk saws", according to one Troll. Gained a bit of head room, though..









Used to be a dozen saws hanging there. The old hand screw clamp?









Now down and out of the way. four good saws. 









Last three to go upstairs. Maybe Tuesday, I can start making some saw dust. And not have to worry about self-proclaimed Saw Gurus…


----------



## diverlloyd

Anyone had issues with the bessey 6" f style clutch clamps? I have one that will not clamp it just slides on the bar.


----------



## bandit571

Pine boards to cobble something up..









Too thin, too narrow…maybe a couple legs?









A little wider, and a little thicker….3/4×9".....maybe long enough..









1/2" shorter….maybe combine the two into a top of some sort….1×4 could be a stretcher…

Waiting on this hand to quit hurting….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

All caught up on the reading. Glad to see everyone is busy.

Made it home mid afternoon from a long busy 3 days. Got the boy married last evening with a nice wedding. Visited way late last night with a lot of folks I do not see very often. Was a great time but is nice to be home. About 900 mi. round trip. Had rain late last night until we were part of the way home this morning. Most of the country east of us sure needed moisture.


----------



## DanKrager

Diver, the repair is simple. The problem is that the clutches have worn holes that no longer grip the bar. Remove the clutches from the assembly and file the hole in each clutch plate so that the walls of the holes are perpendicular to the flat faces again. This will buy almost the same amount of time it took them to get into a bad condition in the first place.

Go to bandit's place and get those saw plates to make new clutches!

If you can abrade coarse marks on the surface the clutches grab they might last longer. The marks should be perpendicular to the clamp bar so the new sharp edge of the clutch can engage the "scratch".

Good luck.
DanK


----------



## CFrye

> Anyone had issues with the bessey 6" f style clutch clamps? I have one that will not clamp it just slides on the bar.
> 
> - diverlloyd


We have a clamp that does (doesn't?) do that. Don't know the brand off the top of my head, though.

Welcome home, Mark!


----------



## Gene01

Believe it or not guys and gals, the HF F style clamps are pretty darned good…especially. for the price.


----------



## bandit571

Usually, a pair of visegrips clamped right behind the sliding part…insures it does not slide any further along…


----------



## diverlloyd

Dan that would be more time then it took to be bad. I just took it out of the package and this was the first attempt using it. The other 6" worked fine I guess I need to check the two 12" ones also. I may have to make a return to the Home Depot or contact Bessey I think they have a good warranty.


----------



## mojapitt

Bedtime folks, lumber shopping in the morning.


----------



## bandit571

Going to have an "Estate Sale" coming up. Mom is in a retirement home now. Plan is to sell the house and contents to help pay for the place. The "kids" get first dibs of the stuff….then everything, including the house will get sold. Will update as things go along…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Believe it or not guys and gals, the HF F style clamps are pretty darned good…especially. for the price.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Exactly, and fit my budget nicely


----------



## Gene01

My warranty experience with HF: 
Me: it quit working.
Clerk: Leave it here. Go get another one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Going to have an "Estate Sale" coming up. Mom is in a retirement home now. Plan is to sell the house and contents to help pay for the place. The "kids" get first dibs of the stuff….then everything, including the house will get sold. Will update as things go along…
> 
> - bandit571


Does Mom have a drum sander???


----------



## bandit571

No. There IS an old, direct drive 8" Craftsman tablesaw…..and a complete set of Craftsman Mechanic's Tool set, with a HUGE tool chest to hold them all. Dad was a life-long mechanic, retired as head of mechanics at the ODOT Div. 7

Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that. Got woke up this morning…by rolling over and getting a thumb into my good eye…...not a nice way to wake up. Must be that Monday thing….


----------



## diverlloyd

Me vs HF warranty

Me here is this clamp and the rest of the pieces to it.
Manager what do you want me to do about it. 
Me well it says lifetime warranty
Manager I have never had to do one so it's not.
Me it's on the website it's on the add it's on the sticker on the clamp and it's on every other clamp.
Manager well I haven't ever warrantied clamps so I don't think they are warrantied(guys a ass)
Me are you going to or not so I know if I need to call a higher up on the food chain.
I had to call the regional manager and have him tell the manager that it is plainly writen on just about everything and to give me another one. He also sent me a gift card to make up for his employees incompetence. Just one of those guys who needs a hammer to the face.


----------



## Gene01

> Me vs HF warranty
> 
> Me here is this clamp and the rest of the pieces to it.
> Manager what do you want me to do about it.
> Me well it says lifetime warranty
> Manager I have never had to do one so it s not.
> Me it s on the website it s on the add it s on the sticker on the clamp and it s on every other clamp.
> Manager well I haven t ever warrantied clamps so I don t think they are warrantied(guys a ass)
> Me are you going to or not so I know if I need to call a higher up on the food chain.
> I had to call the regional manager and have him tell the manager that it is plainly writen on just about everything and to give me another one. He also sent me a gift card to make up for his employees incompetence. Just one of those guys who needs a hammer to the face.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Some guys just have no clue.


----------



## Mean_Dean

The wildfire haze is so thick this morning, if you didn't know any better, you'd think it was cloudy out…......


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last time I was at HF I got the free flashlight thingy. Right on the label it says I have to wear safety glasses to use it. Maybe the manager figures I'm not likely to heed that warning, so he doesn't have to heed the warranty.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that's pretty funny. Same manager also wouldn't take a free battery coupon from a 8-10 year old. Kid saved up his money to buy a little tool set and had the free battery coupon. Guy wouldn't take it since the kid didn't have a phone number to give him but he sure the hell was going to take his money.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ afternoon! mental break for a few seconds. Concrete guy is sending his brother over to cut the channel for the french drain this week. I get the joy of breaking it up, moving it out, and digging down another inch to receive the drain. I'm also putting up a gutter along the front roof section with a downspout. Should be a fun weekend!


----------



## bandit571

Still no word on WHEN the window on the van will get repaired…...may go over to the glass place, and see what they say….


----------



## bandit571

Well, saved almost $40…Gates Brothers Glass Shop repaired the door window. Window works like new.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, waiting out a Tornado Warning…..looks like Beka is getting pounded over her way, too. I did not send them….they came up from the Ohio River area….DL?

Having a Gulley-washer going through right now…


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Was 51° early this morning and now is all the way up to 57°. Had a nice shower last night and a couple showers today so far. Tomorrow should be about the same.

We decided to take our Etsy store off vacation mode. Need something useful to do since there are no fires to work on in our area. Been way boring for the last 2 months just waiting for a call.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, I'm truly surprised that you haven't been called out to Oregon. With all the fires already raging, a new fire, the Stubblefield fire got started over the weekend, and is already at 30K acres and spreading-evacuations in progress.

In the next Summer or two, there won't be much left of the state of Oregon…....


----------



## Festus56

Dean we are not a national contract this year like last year with the shower units, they are not as plentiful as potable water trucks like what I have this year. We are just regional for the eastern part of MT. We could go to OR but that would mean every unit west of here was already out on a fire. There are fires in western MT but they have enough resources to handle them. Has not been any fires within several hundred miles that went to a type 2 management team so far this year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sitting here, waiting out a Tornado Warning…..looks like Beka is getting pounded over her way, too. I did not send them….they came up from the Ohio River area….DL?
> 
> Having a Gulley-washer going through right now…
> 
> - bandit571


I can't believe AJ would do that to ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I stained a small cabinet fer a customer today fer a barn siding/driftwood look, I'm waiting on the outcome to git a bigger job…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I disassembled a #4 Bailey today in a desperate attempt to smooth a shaker door that was out of whack, but before I could sharpen it, 'lil Dan got home and ran it thru the drum sander…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Well there is another one being sent your way.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anyone like to play tennis with an orange tennis ball?

We have one up in the sky right now-we used to call it the Sun…......


----------



## mojapitt

> bandit, I disassembled a #4 Bailey today in a desperate attempt to smooth a shaker door that was out of whack, but before I could sharpen it, lil Dan got home and ran it thru the drum sander…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Drum sander is good


----------



## bandit571

Morning people, and Randy…...at least it is no longer Monday…










Maybe Marty can get this thing running?









Maybe?









At least replace the motor mount?









At least it is wood related….photos are from last year's Tractor Fest….









Dust collector ideas? You need two tractors to run this saw mill…









One just to power the wide belt to power the saw blade..









And one to load the logs…..seems to do a decent job…









There was even a tractor for Sandra there, last year…









Kind of WINDY out this morning….leftovers from last night? Funnel clouds were spotted last night…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Another day in Paradise…....

(Wildfire smoke and haze, Portland, OR, 20 August 2018)









I wonder if those yellow masks the nurses gave me will help….....!


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm officially a daddy. Baby Lloyd (girl) was born at 1322 and is 19 1/2" x 7lb 7 oz


----------



## Bonka

Congratulations. God bless and all the best.


----------



## bandit571

Where's the cigars?


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Congratulations A.J. and your new addition to the family. Your world just changed for the better. Pretty special little people !!

Supposed to get to 61° today but only mid 50's now. Sprinkling all morning.


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats on the new addition to the family, AJ!


----------



## Gene01

Congrats to you and momma, AJ.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats AJ(dad).


----------



## ssnvet

> I m officially a daddy. Baby Lloyd (girl) was born at 1322 and is 19 1/2" x 7lb 7 oz
> - diverlloyd


That's awesome AJ! Congrats and best wishes.


----------



## rhybeka

Congrats AJ! the world as you know it has officially changed!

I came home to get the dogs out, clip kitten toes, and start laundry, and some other things, now I'm sitting down to work again. oy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Atta boy AJ…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Maybe Marty can get this thing running?
> At least replace the motor mount?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


We could reduce the size a bit if we make it out of hickory, then it wouldn't restrict the air flow on the bi-directional wind baffles…..


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, AJ and Jessica!


----------



## diverlloyd

Thank you all for the best wishes and being my online and in person friends. I really appreciate you all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Came home 12 hours early from work so Cindy could go to her school board meeting without the boys. It's nice too because I have my oral surgery in the morning.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Congratulations, AJ! Maybe post a photo of your new addition?!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Came home 12 hours early from work so Cindy could go to her school board meeting without the boys. It's nice too because I have my oral surgery in the morning.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Just now getting your wisdom teeth out….....?!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I lost my wisdom long ago. No, I have something called torus mandibularis. Bony growth in my mouth that is being removed tomorrow.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I lost my wisdom long ago.
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I assume you meant your wisdom teeth….!

Otherwise, that would have been something I'd have said! (Gett'n old, ya know…..!)

Good luck with your surgery tomorrow.


----------



## DanKrager

That's one big baby AJ! Congratulations!

DanK


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations AJ, now comes the most important part. Raise her properly.


----------



## mojapitt

Doesn't sound fun Bill. Take care.


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats on the new addition, AJ….

Good luck with the subtraction, Bill!!!


----------



## bandit571

Had to lay a bunch of goop on the left hand….Bactarin (?) cream…..cut was getting red around the edges..

Spent a little bit of shoptime….now that this is drying out…









A little muddy, yet. Turned a couple cut-offs, into these..









A pair of legs for a step stool….ripped two other boards down, to get rid of bad spots..









More scraps. The remains. Jointed the sawn edges, and squared one edge of the longer board,,was a tad too long anyway….tried to arrange for the best grain…









There are three boards sitting there. Glued and clamped up..









Then sit the legs in place…









Looks like I have a bunch of mortises to chop..tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

R A N D Y !


----------



## DIYaholic

B A N D I T ! !


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. I'll see ya tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Do you guys realize that we have only 99 more posts (after this one) to get to 20,000 posts in this forum?

Wonder if we can do it by the end of the month?!


----------



## DIYaholic

98 bottles of beer….


----------



## Festus56

97 bottles of beer….


----------



## diverlloyd

96 bottles


----------



## CFrye

Somehow, I don't think y'all are thinking of the same kinda bottles…
95
Aw, she's a keeper, AJ!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Nubbers. Good job with the baby AJ..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Tom! Cute pic, AJ! She'll never live that pink bow down.  speaking from experience!

Good luck Bill! Hope it's uneventful.

Thought I'd say hey before it gets crazy at work - oh wait! It already is! I can't wait for this week to be over. I've got the concrete guy coming to cut the space in the slab for the drain tomorrow. I have to mark it out tonight. He told me to make it a bit over sized or I'll have trouble getting the concrete broken out. I think I'm going to put the channel in the middle of the 6ft space. I'm thinking that should channel the majority of the water away.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka that pink bow is a lost cause. It will not stay on her head.


----------



## Gene01

91?
What a cutie, AJ. And, your baby girl is adorable, too. A little sweetheart.

That's gonna be an awesomely sturdy bench, Bandit.

Bill, good luck. Are you a night time grinder?

Framing a box lid today. Picky, slow work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a little time before my procedure so I'll be 90.
Gene knows something about tori. Not grinding, but I clench my jaw and then release.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Fellow Humans, and Randy…..


----------



## UncleBuck

congrats AJ


----------



## bandit571

May work a while in the shop, today? 60s outside, a bit too chilly to wear shorts?

AJ, just don't wait 20 years for the next one…like I did…..

Blog MAY get done…..depends on how the day goes…


----------



## Gene01

Bill, remembered it from S/L/P classes. Think they'll prescribe a mouthpiece?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

Welcome Tomwil12

Rainy day today… as if we need more… we've had 12" in the last three months. Just in case anyone is wondering where the arctic ice went.

Anyone hear about the ladies on the MARTA train in Atlanta? Makes my stomach sick. When I was at a trade show in Atlanta two years ago, my brother (who lives in west GA) told me to avoid MARTA if at all possible and drove an hour to give me a lift to the airport to make sure I avoided it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had one years ago but couldn't tolerate it. I think it was because of the tori. We'll see. I may try it again. I'll talk to my dentist.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't talk.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill eat lots of ice cream!

@Matt - uhm no but I don't think I want to try looking it up - sounds not good :\


----------



## bigblockyeti

Congrats AJ, hope everyone is doing well and you don't have to spend too long in the hospital before everyone can head home. 
How bad did they hack you up Bill?


----------



## bandit571

Chilling out…Grandson tried to mow the yard…said the mower quit on him…...Grandpa goes out, refills the tank, primes the motor…second pull starts right up…....now resting up, after finishing mowing the yard…


----------



## bandit571

Maybe after Supper, I can meander to the shop…..and cobble things up…we'll see.


----------



## mojapitt

> @Bill eat lots of ice cream!
> 
> - rhybeka


Ice cream is better than potato chips


----------



## bandit571

Do not sit Jalapeno Pepper Plant and Green Pepper plant side by side….what you get is NOT a green bell pepper..

Diced one of them up, 1/2 pound of hamburger, and 5 eggs…....scrambled up on the electric gridle….a few seaonings…..cook until happy….Supper time!


----------



## DonBroussard

I've been doing more physical exercise since I got my Apple Watch on June 13. I find that it motivates me to close the rings every day. I walk or walk/run for at least 30 minutes per day. I have met my exercise goals now every day for the past 70 days. The biggest change for me has been moderate, barely noticeable weight loss of about 6 lbs but I feel much more energy.

BillM - Good luck with your surgery tomorrow. I have the tori as well. my Mom, who just turned 88, is not at all interested in having oral surgery. I suspect that my siblings have it too. I have alreDy had a consultation with an oral surgeon but I'm not planning on having the surgery until it affects my whistling.

Randy!!

Bandit!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello. Eating some jello. Had ice cream earlier. Surgery was this morning. I think it was more difficult than anticipated since mine were so large. It hurts a lot. Feel like I got hit in the mouth with a walnut log. I have a couple sutures that are tied around my teeth. Don, don't we share a birthday too. Mine were about 1/16" from the two sides meeting in the middle.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Officially back in business online wise anyway. New laptop, and slowly getting things set back up to normal. Whatever that IS.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill - We do share a birthday. We also both have 2 kids, very smart wives, love of woodworking, and now, tori. Did the surgeon tell you if the tori will grow back?


----------



## mojapitt

Getting ready for work. Very scary sight, that bathroom mirror needs to go.

Sleep well everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Too sore to go to the shop…..mowing the yard was NOT a very good idea…..

May see what the morning brings, for shop time…


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill - We do share a birthday. We also both have 2 kids, very smart wives, love of woodworking, and now, tori. Did the surgeon tell you if the tori will grow back?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Yes, he talked about it Don. It's taken me 44 years to get to this point. I won't worry about having them taken out in another 44 years.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, when I had my mouth sores and couldn't chew these worked for me:

Apple sauce
Scrambled eggs
Carnation Instant Breakfast
Protein shakes
Pancakes

Hope this helps!


----------



## mojapitt

No bourbon Dean?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Apple sauce is a good idea. Hadn't thought of that. I've got cottage cheese in the fridge, but I'm not ready for that yet.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> No bourbon Dean?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Unfortunately I was on too much medication back then….....!


----------



## rhybeka

Just got home from raiding the drainage and gutter aisles at the blue box. I caved and asked someone to load the 7 bags of 80lb concrete into my truck. I can at least wait till tomorrow to unload. Wish I would have thought through how I'm going to terminate this bugger…. I was only focused on keeping it out of my shop!

Headache must mean bedtime. I'll chalk out the lines in the morning. Nytol!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warmed up to 77° today. Down to the upper 40's at night. I can handle that. At keast I got the lawn mowed today.

That does not sound like fun Bill. I can feel the hurt from here.


----------



## bandit571

Was sent to the shop….towels were needed to be brought back up, out of the dryer….took the camera along, figure a PIP could at least be done…..towels weren't quite dry…..started the dryer back up….needed to kill a bit of time…

So…clamps came off….hand plane to clean the panel up..









Got both sides looking good….Had two (?) scraps sitting nearby..one was supposed to be the stretcher…









Nope, not that one….









Ah, that is the one…..drew a few lines on it….bandsaw to cut the lines, beltsander to "adjust" the cuts..









Dryer not done yet..


----------



## bandit571

Still had time to kill….laid out for a hole to be dug..









test fit?









Transfer the marks to the other leg….and chop some more…another test fit..









Dug out a stick of Walnut….









I think I can make a few wedges from this.

Towels are dry, load up, and haul them up the stairs…done for the night…


----------



## bandit571

59 more to go…
.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe by the end of the year..I may hit 21,000?

58 bottles of…..


----------



## Festus56

57 and one more ……


----------



## Festus56

56 bottles of beer … and it was a good year!!


----------



## Gene01

55, now.

Apple sauce mixed with cottage cheese is good. I add a little honey.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Apple sauce is a good idea. Hadn't thought of that. I've got cottage cheese in the fridge, but I'm not ready for that yet.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Don't forget the smashed taters…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Cindy said she bought me some instant mashed taters.


----------



## mojapitt

From a distance, tell her that a good wife would make you real mashed taters.


----------



## Gene01

Monte's an instigator.


----------



## firefighterontheside

From a distance, I'll tell her that Monte said a good wife would make me real mashed taters.


----------



## mojapitt

I have to admit to being completely spoiled. My wife insists on making everything from scratch. Virtually no microwave use here even. Life is really good.


----------



## bandit571

morning to ya…..one yard sale today…meh…

Uncle Charles was in the right leg all night long….from hip down to the shin…..not a good night….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Lots of choices there Bill and they will all make the other real food taste better when you can eat that.

Was in the low 50's overnight with a good t-storm . Cool this morning but headed to the low 80's later.


----------



## rhybeka

puppy snuffles from the chair next to mine. She's not very happy the kittens have taken over her spot in front of the window but she's making due. Weather is gorgeous! Concrete guy should be here soon to cut my 13"w x 12' long piece out. not sure what i'm going to do with it once I get it broken up.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, you should be able to recycle it. Sometimes it gets used to pave new roads.


----------



## Mean_Dean

So, did we ever get figured out what happened with Tommy Mac?

Did he somehow lose his brand new shop? Is that video Monte posted awhile back his latest, or is it an old one? Is he planning on having a TV show again?

This McLaughlin character is kinda bland, and so are his projects. Tommy Mac had panache and his projects were more my style.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Remember that dipstick from my state that decided it was a good idea to go nose-to-nose with a bison?

Got 130 days in the county lockup for his troubles…....


----------



## Mean_Dean

In other news of the absurd from around here, a local driver hit a Hat Trick of public property today:

Took out a fire hydrant, light pole, and a street sign.

Driver's being referred to the DMV for a retest….....

(And no, I'm not making this up!)


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, last I heard is that Tommy is/has sold his property to relocate. Also, yes the Facebook videos are his latest.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, every area has its notoriously stupid people. Yours just got national attention.


----------



## mojapitt

In South Dakota we had a gentleman shoot himself in the foot with a 30.06 trying to prove he could quick draw like a pistol.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, last I heard is that Tommy is/has sold his property to relocate. Also, yes the Facebook videos are his latest.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks for the update, Monte.

Very sorry to see all this happen to him. He seems like a good guy.


----------



## DonBroussard

> From a distance, tell her that a good wife would make you real mashed taters.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


700 miles sounds about right.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting around, resting the right leg….working on that 2000 pc puzzle….may do a little in the shop, after supper.

Only 45 more to go…


----------



## mojapitt

Weather at home


----------



## mojapitt

Sometimes I think this is where I came from


----------



## theoldfart

Monte, is that snow or hale?
When we were there in August last year we hit a hale storm on our way back to Rapid City from Spearfish Canyon.


----------



## mojapitt

I believe it is hail


----------



## jeffswildwood

Doing a little canning lately. My hot peppers really did good this year. First is my "*angry apple butter*". Has ghost and scotch bonnet peppers in it in addition to others. Next is the *5 alarm apple jelly*. Same peppers with just a little extra.


----------



## mudflap4869

Those are thermite grenades, not to be confused with food.

Dang! My Klondike Bar didn't last near long enough.

Rained for most of the day and the temps in the 70s. Not much got done except thunkin about it. Thunked myself plumb to sleep for a while.


----------



## rhybeka

quite an expensive day around here… truck is going to need new brakes and rotors to the tune of 800….came home to cut grass and again mower won't start. most likely the carb again. will try cleaning it since it has brand new gas in it - tomorrow night. Concrete guy came and made the two cuts I needed and left…went to check that and found out he didn't cut all the way through the slab like I'd asked him to -which puts me out $40 and more for another tool rental since I don't really want to hire him to come do it as that will cost more than the tool rental…but I need it done ASAP sooooo….. yeah. frustrated beyond tears. I know it'll get better.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, call the guy back. If he agreed to cut thru then it should not cost you any more. Maybe he sent a minion to do the job?


----------



## bandit571

Tried out a different kind of beer…..called Bundaberg Root Beer. Craft Brewed….even comes in the old short neck brown bottles….like Burger beer used to…not too bad.


----------



## Gene01

New freezer and new fridge delivered and running. New 3 hp water pressure pump and pressure tank last week. New gel battery for older Ranger yesterday. This has been an expensive August. And it ain't over, either. Phyl just learned she has a few spinal disc problems and hip problems. Waiting on an appointment time to see a specialist. 
On the bright side, it's cooling off and we're getting a little rain. And, a buddy in CA is gifting me 3 Merle clamps.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Those are thermite grenades, not to be confused with food.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Indeed! )


----------



## bandit571

Laid out a few holes tonight..









Set up the drill press, with a scrap block..









Then hammer and chisel to square the holes..









Then a dry fit..









Or two….









Used a different sort of plane, to ease some corners…


----------



## bandit571

Did a little drawing…









Ends needed squared up…corners need rounded…Marked for wedges..









Kerfs on the stretchers were easy….bandsaw…the other?









Took a little bit. Then the bandsaw cut some Walnut…









Back was hurting, decided to leave things until tomorrow..









May do some glue work…tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

27 to go…..


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, call the guy back. If he agreed to cut thru then it should not cost you any more. Maybe he sent a minion to do the job?
> 
> - CFrye


 he kind of did. he sent his brother to do the cutting and he did. but the cut didn't go all the way through. when I texted with him and told him this he said the saw was bottomed out. translation - his saw isn't big enough for what I asked him to do - but he didn't check nor did the brother. The guy is working nights this week so even if I agreed to him quoting me to get this section out, either the brother comes and does it or I wait on him. neither option is great and at this point it'll cost me $100 to rent the breaker from HD for a day. which is more than likely cheaper than hiring someone.


----------



## mudflap4869

NOPE! 20


----------



## bandit571

A good 10 pound sledge, swung overhand, will do the breaking….BTDT. Spud bar to lever each piece out of the trench. Work from the outside edge in towards the other end…need room for the pieces to move away. Dump the chunks over onto the weeds. Call it a Rock Garden.

Quick-ee saws ( circular powered by a chainsaw) can only cut so deep..3-4", I seem to recall. After that, you are talking the Walk-behind-with a sore hip saw. $$$$$


----------



## bandit571

18 to go…Randy is buying, right?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok guys,

Since we're getting down to the point where we'll get the 20K mark Friday, I say we should let our Elder Statesman (Monte) have the honor of making the 20,000th post.

What do ya say?


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I will be sleeping tomorrow. Go for it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

You guys been busy today. I spent day at neighbors house installing 5 windows and trim.

LOL


----------



## Festus56

> Ok guys,
> 
> Since we re getting down to the point where we ll get the 20K mark Friday, I say we should let our Elder Statesman (Monte) have the honor of making the 20,000th post.
> 
> What do ya say?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


He just better be on time!!


----------



## CFrye

> Ok guys,
> 
> Since we re getting down to the point where we ll get the 20K mark Friday, I say we should let our Elder Statesman (Monte) have the honor of making the 20,000th post.
> 
> What do ya say?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Are you saying Monte is older than you. Dean? If so, knock off all the comments about you being old! Monte is still 'middle-aged'!


----------



## DIYaholic

12 bottles of beer….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy!


----------



## mojapitt

I am not the oldest person here. Happy about that.


----------



## bandit571

Countdown has begun…9


----------



## CFrye

8
Great job on the little stool, Bandit.


----------



## Festus56

> I am not the oldest person here. Happy about that.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am not either !!


----------



## Handtooler

I'm 77. Don't think I'm the oldest either.


----------



## mudflap4869

Only 5 left! Gees where did they all go?

Took a tumble in the hallway yesterday. Left heel feels like it is stone bruised and left groin muscle strained. Badly gimping ever since.

I am only a sprout compared to Handtooler. I am only 70. Now on the other hand my mother in law ….


----------



## rhybeka

lol only four more now. Morning all! TGIF! time for coffee


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 3.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Boo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I win…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

'lil Dan had some maple scraps that needed saved from the burn pile, I'm thinkin' end grain cutting boards…..


----------



## Gene01

Russell, I came into this world on 4/3/41. We can't be too different in age. We just might be among the oldest of the regulars on the Stumpy thread.


----------



## Handtooler

Gene, 15 October 1940, 1340 Hrs. Erlanger Hospital Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## DIYaholic

Did I miss the 20,000th???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, maybe Stumpy will give you a new SawStop for #20,000


----------



## BillWhite

1943 here. Do I qualify as an old fart?


----------



## bandit571

Morning, ya Olde Phartes , Randy and Uncle Charles…...


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice morning here. 58° and headed to the low 80's later.

I agree Marth that did not need burned. Try a piano board, just add some walnut.


----------



## Gene01

> Good Morning All,
> 
> A nice morning here. 58° and headed to the low 80 s later.
> 
> I agree Marth that did not need burned. Try a piano board, just add some walnut.
> 
> - Festus56


Get the real stuff. Ebony. Tho, I bet even the best new pianos don't use it anymore.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Congratulations, Marty-20,000th post! Woo hoo!


----------



## bandit571

Might see IF I can get that little project done, today…...Road Trip tomorrow morning….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ok guys,
> 
> Since we re getting down to the point where we ll get the 20K mark Friday, I say we should let our Elder Statesman (Monte) have the honor of making the 20,000th post.
> 
> What do ya say?
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Are you saying Monte is older than you. Dean? If so, knock off all the comments about you being old! Monte is still middle-aged !
> 
> - CFrye


Monte is the Elder Statesman in stature around here.

I'm just old…......!


----------



## Gene01

C'mon, guys. Age is just a number.


----------



## DanKrager

Gene, age is more like an attitude, probably affected by the number. Yes? My number is 44.

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same number here Dan.


----------



## mudflap4869

4/20/48, 52 years after Hitler was born. Drat the luck.


----------



## bandit571

Picking dried glue off me fingers…









Used to smooth out the spokeshaved areas…









Parts were also sanded down smooth…









A few clamps were needed…had a couple splits…two were from someone else's glue-up…one was too big of a wedge
Other clamps?









Will check on this, after Supper tonight….need to buzz the wedges and such flat.


----------



## bandit571

BTW: 15 MAY 53…...Old Fart Status?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmmm, must have scared everybody off….


----------



## Gene01

> BTW: 15 MAY 53…...Old Fart Status?
> 
> - bandit571


Yer almost there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not very talkative here. My mouth still hurts too much.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Not very talkative here. My mouth still hurts too much.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill,

When I had my mouth surgery, they sent me home with a bottle of Oxycodone.

Great stuff, this Oxycodone-would knock a 2000-pound bison out…....! Probably did something for pain, also.

2 pills, and you're out in 10 minutes. Problem with that stuff is, it backs you up something fierce…. I decided it was better just to deal with the pain than the "backed up" thing.

Also discovered from a friend, who was formerly addicted to the stuff, that those pills go for $50 each on the street. I had a bottle of 50, plus a refill prescription. Could have made a cool $5 grand…...!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I have Percocet, but only took a few. I'm not a fan, but I will take ibuprofen.


----------



## mojapitt

Regardless of the pain, I use ibuprofen. I have been fortunate not to need more.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I'm here! Just got home from dropping my truck off for brakes and getting a new mower. Got it more than half off because the box had been raided for the battery and it being end of season. Since I already own two of the batteries figured I could catch one later.

The saga of the concrete continues. I vacuumed out the joints that were cut yesterday and found out there were spots that are only 1/2"-1" deep, mainly in one of the joints. I texted the concrete guy but no reply yet. Trying to figure out what direction to go if I don't hear from him. /sigh/ Dad told me to focus on getting the rafters moved so that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## bandit571

How about a PIP, before the Boss steals this thing?









Side view..









End view..









Top view, and ..









The underside. Boss has already tried it out, as a foot rest….Haven't figured out a finish for it ..yet.

4 days to do a simple, little stool? Getting slow in me old age…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Wait 'til ya get to be my age…....!


----------



## bandit571

Busy day tomorrow….better get rested up…..


----------



## Festus56

Pretty cool little stool there Bandit. And solid too!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Regardless of the pain, I use ibuprofen. I have been fortunate not to need more.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 Blow up a 9,000 lb trailer of JP8 fuel, then fly 250 meters like superman but land like a rock.

Because hey, it seemed like a good idea at the time.

LOL


----------



## CFrye

> Regardless of the pain, I use ibuprofen. I have been fortunate not to need more.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Blow up a 9,000 lb trailer of JP8 fuel, then fly 250 meters like superman but land like a rock.
> 
> Because hey, it seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Spoken by a true jarhead! 
Hope you're feeling better soon, Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

Does sound like there's a "hold my beer" story involved.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, why are ya cuttin' concrete???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think the auction today is gonna be a wet one…..


----------



## mojapitt

Some of you have maple syrup for breakfast, I am having maple sawdust.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel marginally better today. I'm gonna go out and do a few things this morning to see how I feel about going back to work tomorrow. Gonna have maple syrup flavored oatmeal this morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Carved from a single log










I was impressed


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Does sound like there s a "hold my beer" story involved.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


LOL, nah the administration determined we don't get to have alcohol, might offend the host nation.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool morning again and only going to be mid 70's.

Good to hear you are getting better Bill. That stuff is miserable.

Your project Monte? Looks good.

WB in alcohol's defense I have been known to do some pretty crazy stuff when completely sober. Something about growing up in a remote area 5 miles from the closest neighbor and 35 miles from ant town. Have to create your own excitement. Didn't help in later years that cousins and friends refused to grow up either.


----------



## Gene01

> Carved from a single log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was impressed
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So am I!


----------



## mojapitt

For the record, the carving is in China. It stands 16' tall and 13' wide. It's 47-1/2' long. Made from a single redwood log. Which tells me that it was a huge tree.

It took 3 years to carve.


----------



## DanKrager

I wonder if there were any jokes about the carver grabbing a lion by the tail as he worked on the tuft. I mean, the lions expression got me going….

DanK


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, my activities this morn have me confident I can work tomorrow. I won't be happy about it, but it will be fine. I went and got a few bolts for my tractor, as it was missing a few in the loader frame. Then I went to CINDY's office and put something up for her. Finally I put the new bolts in the tractor.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, anybody ever try Black Rifle Coffee? Got any opinions. I'm looking for a strong, flavorful bean. We get some good stuff from Costco but, BRCC is veteran owned and I'd like to give them a shot…pun intended.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haven't heard of it Gene.


----------



## Festus56

Gene you spelled "Folgers" wrong.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene you spelled "Folgers" wrong.
> 
> - Festus56


Definitely NOT a fan.


----------



## bandit571

Back from the Road Trip…..somehow came home with the door prize, too..









And showed a few things that a Stanley 45 could do…

Food was great…Host has a very nice LARGE shop. Somehow, the van seemed heavier on the way home.

Gene: Ya missed a good get-together…


----------



## bandit571

If,n Coffee isn't at least 40 proof….what is the point…...


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I have at least one friend who swears by their coffee. I can ask him questions if you want? I'm not remembering which ones are his favorite off the top of my head.

@Marty having it cut for a channel drain. :/ brand new concrete too









I'm trying to put in higher rafters in the shed to help support a ceiling fan install. I'm failing miserably as I'm trying to do it alone. Maybe I need a beer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, when I put up my collar ties, I put a nail into the rafters just below where they needed to go so I could set it up temporarily. Then I could lift each end up to make it permanent. Cut them so they are just short of touching the under side of the roof sheathing.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, how'd you get your shed built sideways? Musta been quite a feat of engineering…....!

And forget the beer-this calls for bourbon!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Becky. I'd appreciate that.

Yeah, Steve. Too far this time. You could tell that was going to be a big shop when he was building it. Sounded like there would be plenty to eat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

RIP John McCain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Maybe I need a beer?
> 
> - rhybeka


I know I do…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had beer for dinner…..and a bowl of soup. Hey, I'm on a liquid diet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My son just told me I have more potential then just building cabinets, I needed to build a toy box… Um…..


----------



## mojapitt

You can make it a special toy box Marty. Make it look like a C cab.


----------



## Festus56

> You can make it a special toy box Marty. Make it look like a C cab.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


With wheels and a motor !!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If,n Coffee isn t at least 40 proof….what is the point…...
> 
> - bandit571


ROFLMAO


----------



## bandit571

Drinking a lot of gatorade, right now….trying to keep Uncle Charles away…..had a bit of a workout ..









Made a huge pile of shavings,,,









Changed the 45 a few times….bead cutter, match, groove, and dado…..









Made a Tongue & Groove corner joint…..that fitted and stayed together..without any glue….even "raised" a little panel….

Yes, I also swept up the place, when I was done….









This mess also came home…that pink tub had 6 block planes in it.

Tired, sore…and very happy tonight….


----------



## rhybeka

two shoulder drills, wow! Sounds like an excellent time, Bandit!

I had an epiphany last night that I'm just going to keg jig screw them together. may negate the mending plate - not sure. right now I'm being lazy and still in bed though.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning…guess I should get up and get moving. maybe see about breakfast


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning world. Back to work for a couple days.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene got an answer for you:


----------



## mojapitt

The cancer that John McCain died from is the same thing that Andy has beaten for 2 years now. Generally people only last 6-12 months after diagnosis.


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy is tougher then a politaician.


----------



## bandit571

Work? What is this Work thing you speak of?

Sorting through some of the "goodies" 









A pen by a fellow named HandyDan, with a base to hold it…now sits in an honored spot on my desk. Base has a 2017 penny in it's bottom, and signed by Dan…picture is a bit blurry..









There is a box from another fellow…









The red carton has a 1/4" bandsaw blade…80" long. The little chuck? Is installed in the larger brace drills, to hold small twist drill bits. 









This and the two breast drills will be heading to the Junk-in-the-Box…to do a bit of trading….I was unable to get the chuck working on that Goodell-Pratt Chain Drill…....Already have 10 block planes…don't need another 6…









Also brought home a few wood scraps..









Might see what I can cobble up from those….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool cloudy morning here. Might get to 70° later they say with a chance of rain.

That was quite a haul Bandit. Lots of toys to play with.


----------



## bandit571

Junk-in-the-Box's Boss wasn't in today…..didn't see a whole lot worth trading for, either…

Will try to swap out the chuck on the chain drill, with one of the breast drills…..handle on my No. 120 could use an "update" Might see IF I can make a decent block plane out of the 6…..


----------



## rhybeka

Pungently hot out here. Had an hour nap and a balogney sandwich and I'm back outside. Two more rafters to go. Dad was asking me if I was going to be ready for siding this week and I chuckled. I still have to see if the drain will fix my issue totally. I'm not 100% confident.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks a lot, Becky. Good info. I'll be ordering from VCR.


----------



## Mean_Dean

USA wins the World Series!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I assume you mean the Little League. Either that or you're predicting that Toronto is not going to win. Considering they're the only MLB team left in Canada, that would be a safe bet.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I assume you mean the Little League. Either that or you're predicting that Toronto is not going to win. Considering they're the only MLB team left in Canada, that would be a safe bet.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes-it was a great game! Hawaii won 3-0 over South Korea!

That pitcher for Hawaii was a cool customer on the mound, wasn't he?

And that shortstop for South Korea is an amazing player, especially for a 12-year-old.

Was great seeing us win the LLWS-it's been a few years…....!


----------



## ssnvet

Just got back from a looooong drive home from a whirlwind weekend road trip to NYC to drop this on off at college.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Kind of the cool fall weather here . Only up to 71° with a rain shower and may not even get to 60° tomorrow.

Congrats Matt. Great she is continuing her schooling. Your house is probably a lot emptier now I would bet.

Started a couple more of the US flag Montana cutting boards today. Sold two of them yesterday. Probably going to be like bootjacks were earlier this year.


----------



## bandit571

You could always make little foot stools…..


----------



## Festus56

> You could always make little foot stools…..
> 
> - bandit571


I might have to do that. Your design is pretty cool!


----------



## bandit571

A/C unit is down….dug up a small fan, and sat it on top of the unit…..blowing right at me. May have to move a few things around.

Got up to 88 degrees around here…and very "Sticky"....


----------



## Festus56

Here is one for you Randy!!


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh! hopefully you can get it fixed quick, Bandit! going to be a sticky week!

waiting on the electrician to show up. Not sure if it will be one or multiple. I took a half day since I totally forgot I needed to take down the ceiling fan in the spare room. ugh. I also have to run to the sawmill that's ~45min away to get the desk slab and didn't want to do that in rush hour traffic. Lots going on today


----------



## firefighterontheside

She looks very collegiate, Matt. Good luck to her.


----------



## Gene01

> She looks very collegiate, Matt. Good luck to her.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ditto.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…morning…

Had to block off the fireplace (unused, anyway) as we had yet another Brown Bat visit….at 0300 this morning….

Found a little fan…..have it sitting on the floor beside me….on HIGH.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

An "All-nighter" just means I didn't have to get up, and go pee…..or kill a bat…


----------



## rhybeka

Sitting at the lumber place waiting on someone to come up the road. Is 16/4 pine at 2.50 a board foot a good deal? Seems like it might be ok for bench legs.


----------



## Gene01

If my math is correct, that's $10 a linear ft.


----------



## rhybeka

just shows I suck at math. I just rescued my slab and that was it so all good


----------



## rhybeka

About time to head to Whits - possibly - need to check with him and see what's up.


----------



## ssnvet

Got home from NYC last night and MIL asks us to check on the bunny (Mary's pet) which didn't eat or move much all day. We brought him in for the night to keep an eye on him and he was scary lethargic.

I took the morning off so I could take bunny to the vet…. and she said that he probably had meningitis related bacterial infection and was VERY ill, with paralysis starting. Knowing how important this rabbit is to Mary and how frail her state of mind is, I had them treat bunny with IV fluids and Anti-biotics shot…. She also suggested a homeopathic version of opium for pets (???) Vet gave bunny a 25% chance of pulling through. When I got home he was very, very still and Mary pulled in right then from her morning appointment with counselor… Bunny died in our arms about 3 hours later. RIP Mr. Tumnus… Mary is devastated.

Her much awaited student visa came in the mail, but we could hardly get excited about that.


----------



## Gene01

Sad to hear of the bunny's demise. The loss of a pet is very distressing.
Let Mary know that we're with her in spirit.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, sorry to hear about the bunny, my kids are bugging the neck out of me for a pet and after we get the house built we might try chickens. I have no desire to own any pet that I can't eat when I get tired of dealing with them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where have you been Yeti? I've had chickens for quite a while and they are NOT pets. Can't get attached to something that becomes fox bait too often.

Sorry about Mr. Tumnus Mary and Matt. Losing a dear pet is always hard. I always find that after a short time, getting a new friend is best.


----------



## Gene01

Yeti, fried rabbit is delicious. Better than boiled okra, anyway. Can't say the same for chicken. Not a fan of chicken. Unless its chicken salad. That's got enough other stuff in it to cover up the taste of chicken. Do like those unborn chickens, though. Actually, the best chicken salad is made with Chicken Of The Sea. Tunas are not great pets, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> - Monte Pittman


Glad to hear I'm not the only one that is without a nap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sitting at the lumber place waiting on someone to come up the road. Is 16/4 pine at 2.50 a board foot a good deal? Seems like it might be ok for bench legs.
> 
> - rhybeka


I hate pine… I'm jus sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I had one wood to work with it would be red oak…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I didn't want to be the one breaching the subject of eating the rabbit but I've had it before and it's yummy when prepared well, probably not when pumped full of opium but otherwise for sure. I've been hunting house builders in upstate SC, we've been here for a month now and don't have a contract nailed down yet. Too many builder's have a really tough time getting back in a reasonable amount of time or they want $200/sqft. to build a relatively simple house. Interest rates continuing to climb isn't aiding my anxiety level any either.


----------



## mojapitt

> If I had one wood to work with it would be red oak…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Write me down for walnut


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, walnut it is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oak is more forgiving and easier to cover up the opps…..


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm good with any lumber it all has a place to be used. Although I do like fruit woods they smell good.

Yeti cooked slow and simmered in a white gravy with biscuits is the way to go.


----------



## bandit571

Whatever wood happens to wind up in the shop….

Eggbeater drill from the weekend's haul? Goodell-Pratt No. 329….about 100 years old…









The second breast drill..A no. 0477 by G.P.









Is also a Goodell-Pratt…as is that chain drill…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Yeti cooked slow and simmered in a white gravy with biscuits is the way to go.
> 
> - diverlloyd


You wanna cook Yeti???


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I got wood and tools that needs relocated to Ohio…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bring Beka with ya, I'll load up her truck too…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another cool day here. All the way up to 61° with showers.

Hope I am never limited to one species of wood. I like Red Oak, Walnut, Maple, Birch, Red Cedar, Ash, Sycamore, Hickory, Cherry and Alder just for starters. Some are easier to work with but depends on the project and the finished look.


----------



## CFrye

Jim would like to relocate a lot of my tools and wood…and, sometimes, me.
Hugs for Mary. RIP Mr. Tumnus. 
No All Dayers here. Got up early and went to meet Mom at the surgeon's office for hip surgery follow up. Her appointment is tomorrow.


----------



## DonBroussard

Put me down for cypress and cedar.

Matt - Bad news about the bunny. I hope it doesn't set back her progress.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@Matt I'm sorry about Mr. Tumnus - as Don said I hope it doesn't set her back horribly :\

@Marty If I didn't have an 18 year old nephew's birthday party I'd trek over on Saturday. Aren't you going camping or on the boat? Since I've got brand new brakes and such it would be fun to take a ride


----------



## Gene01

Mesquite and Walnut, for me.

Marty, you got new brakes on your boat?


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I will try just about any animal meat and gravy makes everything better.


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the well wishes. We are concerned about Mary's progress, but she came down from her room and fixed her own lunch and then came down for dinner in the evening, which I think is huge. She knows that she can't lose weight and is working to keep her dream alive. I can't relate to how eating yummy food is hard work, but for her it really is.

Last night's wood working consisted of making a rabbit size pine box :^(

And to add insult to injury, my Purple Peeps lost the championship game last night 3-2, leaving us in second place for the summer season. I'm not sure exactly what happened, but my left elbow is killing me today.

Two weeks off and then fall season starts with a new team roster. Unfortunately, we're losing some really good skaters.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Home from work. HappilY it was a quiet night.
Candy, did Mom meet you there?


----------



## bandit571

Morning….

Intend to be in West Liberty this weekend…..maybe the following weekend, Marty?

Walked over to the hospital, and back….6 blocks each way….finger has been poked, "see ya in a month".


----------



## bandit571

Lunch was home-made Ham Salad….

Too bloody hot to do a whole lot, right now.

Grandson has the van down in Kettering, OH. Has a "Pre-Basic Drill" going on….making up for missing the weekend…has to "hang out with SGT Carter" as he calls it. Basic will be at Ft. Sill later this fall…..as a "Bullet-Clerk"


----------



## rhybeka

God help me, I have to leave the electrician to my wife tomorrow. /sigh/ will have to see if I can make this as straight forward as I can tonight


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, in my household, I would reschedule. The odds of my wife explaining anything to an electrician (unless it involves cooking) are close to zero.


----------



## bandit571

Sooo…Beka…we headed to Marty's this Sunday?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> God help me, I have to leave the electrician to my wife tomorrow.
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


Sorry Becky, but this comment just cracks me up!

Maybe you could record a video on your computer/phone/pad that the wife could play for the electrician. Include your phone number if he has any questions.


----------



## mojapitt

2 more nights left on this rotation. First 6 nights I have averaged 20,000 steps (roughly 10 miles) a night. Feet are tired of packing me around. I need to lose weight.


----------



## bandit571

Second Eggbeater from the weekend…..had a piece of plumbing for a handle…









A "T" and a short length of pipe…pinned in place with a roofing nail….we can do better..









Got rid of the "plumbing". Had a cheap Atkins coping saw ( also have a better one), decided it could donate a handle…..found a drill bit (finally) and drilled it out, for a tight fit…









Wire wheeled the shiny parts…a few drops of 3in1 oil…now purrs along. Even the chuck will hold a drill bit!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> 2 more nights left on this rotation. First 6 nights I have averaged 20,000 steps (roughly 10 miles) a night. Feet are tired of packing me around. I need to lose weight.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, you've got one of my nurses beat. She used to average 7.5 miles around the Infusion Center. We used to joke that she was part Roadrunner….......!


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, check into Z-COIL brand shoes. Nurses swear by them. Worth every penny you spend on them.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

A nice day here again. Nice in the shop when I can have the doors open. Checked in here several times but before I could make any comment I would get a visitor or a phone call.

Looks like Bandit is playing in the toybox. Something new every day.

Monte if you ask Dean I am sure he would say to run. That way there would not be as many steps to cover the same distance. I have heard a lot of good things about z-coil shoes also. Never tried them myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. It's a good day to paint.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate to paint


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate to paint too. Since I wrote that I've discovered that it's supposed to rain, which makes it a bad to paint. Still I'm gonna paint.


----------



## Gene01

Watch some old Bob Rossie episodes. You'll learn to love painting. He made little trees happy just by painting them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's raining here, I'll be installing cabinets this afternoon…..


----------



## mojapitt

> It s raining here, I ll be installing cabinets this afternoon…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hopefully you are not installing them outside


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't care if these bookcase parts are happy or not, just that they dry.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…...A/C works IF & WHEN it feels like it…..otherwise, it is just a fan….


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Hey, anybody ever try Black Rifle Coffee? Got any opinions. I m looking for a strong, flavorful bean. We get some good stuff from Costco but, BRCC is veteran owned and I d like to give them a shot…pun intended.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I LOVE IT!!! The AK47 is powerful stuff. Gonna get a bag of CAF whole bean soon.

Bill, it's wet, that paint ain't gonna dry fast.


----------



## bandit571

Old mouse for the computer got fired, today…..installed new mouse..iHome model…corded mouse. Working much better…..

New hinges for the back gate ( too hot outside to work on it) Bracket to fix a rail in the freezer's door….Can of stain for the cute little bugger stool…some sort of Pecan flavoured stuff. New lighters for the firepit….matches just are doing it….

Too dang hot, right now.

West Liberty starts up Friday evening…..rest of the Tractor Fest Sat., Sun. and Monday…come early, for a decent parking spot…..Lion's Park, east side of town….turn east off of Rt68 at the southern most traffic light…head out St Rt 245…...IF you see a Castle back in the trees…you have gone too far. IF you see the second castle…..turn around….$20 a head to tour that castle…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I decided to brush the paint on in the air conditioned shop so it will dry. Going pretty good. It's drying!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I decided to brush the paint on in the air conditioned shop so it will dry. Going pretty good. It's drying!
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's amazing how paint does that….......!

(By the way, you must be really bored to watch paint dry…..!)


----------



## bandit571

About done in, for the day…..
Railing in the freezer door is fixed….
New hinges installed on the back gate…..old ones tossed out.

Coat of Golden Pecan stain applied to the little stool….after that dried, a coat of amber shellac was added….waiting on time to add the Clear Gloss Poly….

Sitting here, soaked through…in front of a fan…..no beer in the house…grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## rhybeka

Electric is done at home - complete with shop. I'm at work though and the SO doesn't take pics :\ /sigh/ so I won't see it until 4 or so. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## bandit571

Almost….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doesn't take pics?


----------



## Gene01

> I decided to brush the paint on in the air conditioned shop so it will dry. Going pretty good. It's drying!
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> It s amazing how paint does that….......!
> 
> (By the way, you must be really bored to watch paint dry…..!)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'll bet Bill watches baseball, too. Actually, that's more like watching grass grow.


----------



## Festus56

Afternoon All,

Sounds like everyone is busy. 74° out now and no breeze with bright sunshine. I should be mowing the lawn instead of playing in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do watch baseball. I've never noticed the grass growing though.
I got most of the painting done today. Gotta do one more coat tomorrow on some pieces. Maybe an hour. These bookcases will be installed next Tuesday. Then I'll be done.


----------



## bandit571

The finish is on the little step stool..









Almost a Pumpkin Pine?

The WR #62 arrived on my bench..









And was met by the jack plane..









So, a challenge went down..









And a challenge was met..









Then they called a truce….much to the relief of that pine board..









I think I may have over-done things, today? Kind of sore…..


----------



## ssnvet

I'm leavin' on a jet plane..










Looks kind of small for puddle jumping the Atlantic … layover is in Reykjavik!


----------



## bandit571

That one of those "Big,old Jet Liners" ?


----------



## ssnvet

It be a jet liner, but I don't think I'd call it big :^o


----------



## Mean_Dean

Is it Leaving on a Jet Plane, by Peter, Paul and Mary

or

Jet Airliner, by Steve Miller?


----------



## bandit571

'' Touching down in New England town….."


----------



## DanKrager

Nice color on the stool, Bandit.

DanK


----------



## Magnum

Sorry! Wrong Thread!

BUT Why Not!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Sorry! Wrong Thread!
> 
> - Rick S.


It's always the right time to do the wrong thread.

Or is it, it's always the wrong time to do the right thread?

Or, it's always the right time to do the right thread?

Now I'm confused…..

Told ya I was gett'n old….....!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, do you know when you'll be back again?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Matt, do you know when you'll be back again?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah-and wouldn't it be faster by submarine?!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cabinets didn't git installed today, truck cost me a few hundred dollars instead, jus call me Beka…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rick, I stopped talking to everybody and now I have no friends…..


----------



## bandit571

> Matt, do you know when you'll be back again?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Yeah-and wouldn t it be faster by submarine?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Maybe..if it was a Yellow one…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Matt, do you know when you'll be back again?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Yeah-and wouldn t it be faster by submarine?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Maybe..if it was a Yellow one…..
> 
> - bandit571


This reminds me of an incident I read about.

Back during the Cold War, USN aircraft carrier, USS Enterprise CVN 65, was on its way toward Vietnam. Enterprise was severely over-powered, having 8 nuclear reactors (Nimitz-class have 2), and as such, was very fast. I've read 38+ knots at flank speed.

A Soviet submarine was cruising in Enterprise's wake, thinking it was undetected. Enterprise's CO was informed of the sub tailing them, so he decided to conduct an intelligence-gathering experiment. Every 1/2 hour, he ordered an increase in speed, and observed the sub's reaction. The sub would increase speed to match Enterprise. This continued on for a few hours, until Enterprise finally began outpacing the sub. Valuable intelligence was gathered on this class of Soviet sub's top speed, and the sub (and the Soviets) were none the wiser.

Was a sad day when the Big E was decommissioned…......


----------



## mojapitt

I know your pain Marty. My wife's car is about to cost me a different car.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I know your pain Marty. My wife s car is about to cost me a different car.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've got a '68 Mustang for sale!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I know your pain Marty. My wife s car is about to cost me a different car.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't you mean Beka?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I know your pain Marty. My wife s car is about to cost me a different car.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe a new Lada??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. 66 and cloudy, heading toward 82 and cloudy.


----------



## rhybeka

> Cabinets didn t git installed today, truck cost me a few hundred dollars instead, jus call me Beka…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ugh - did you have to do brakes too Marty?

Electric and some lights are up in the shed! The ceiling fan is making it bearable, still quite humid though. Floor stayed dry during yesterday's evening showers so things are looking up. I'm on strict orders to get some work done on the exterior this weekend.

Safe travels Matt!


----------



## mojapitt

We're 73 and sunny and going to 85 and sunny


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is 56° and headed for 84° today. All sunshine now with a chance of showers later.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I have concrete to pour, so rain will be forthcoming people. Thinking the flood of Noah.

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Beka….Just use that #5 on the walnut slab…..as a smoother. IF the slab of Walnut is fairly flat, already….the #5 will merely take out the higher spots, and leave the low ones alone. When you get a wide shaving the length of the slab…it should be about right. Stop when that happens. Too many are thinking you are going from ROUGH rough-sawn…..treat the slab like you are smoothing out a glued up panel….

You can add blocking to the sawhorses, to keep things from sliding around….add a clamp to one corner of the slab, then plane that last.










At least yours looks better than these two did..









Wide one was Cherry….Live Edge one was Walnut..
.


----------



## Cricket

StumpyNubs, it is time for us to start a new thread. (Part5)

Please message me when it has been done.

For everyone else, ya having a good week?


----------



## bandit571

Just the usual…...


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Ready for part 5


----------



## Mean_Dean

I vote Monte gets the first post on Part 5!


----------



## bandit571

Soooo, who gets the last post of Part 4?


----------



## diverlloyd

Not a good day here played plumber and hit a 11 on the aggravation scale then the machine broke. Called a plumber and they cleaned out the line then said I need a new one. For them to run 25' of pipe and just connect to the under the house pipe is 12.5k. I told the wifey at that price I could own a small backhoe( fun for me). Then I have been watching a bedrock 607 at a online auction went to bid and it says I'm not registered for this auction. So someone got it and a couple wooden planes for $50. All around a bad day.


----------



## rhybeka

Stumpy J you are being paged! 

When it rains it pours. AJ you win tho. I only have to replace a washer. I'd rather have a backhoe tho.

@Bandit on a whim I took the #3 to it. It's coming up decently. I need to take the winding sticks to it. I don't want to do a ton of flattening but I have a low spot in the middle I'm thinking


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Soooo, who gets the last post of Part 4?
> 
> - bandit571


You should do it. Of course, how do you time something like that out? The plug could get pulled at anytime…...!


----------



## bandit571

Usually..it be Stumpy that gets the last word in…..we are never lost here….someone is always telling us where to go..

Beka: Think "Bow Ties" for the cracks in that slab….Looks like you could run the #7 around a bit, to lower the "rim" of the "bowl".


----------



## mojapitt

This is what happens when the boss says "Just throw those scraps away".




























Lid looks really bulky. May have to cut it down.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy was last seen in Georgia.

I believe that Charlie Daniels wrote a song about it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Cabinets didn t git installed today, truck cost me a few hundred dollars instead, jus call me Beka…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Ugh - did you have to do brakes too Marty?
> 
> - rhybeka


No, Compressor went out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I can't believe you would create somethin' like that instead of following a direct order…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I believe Cricket is the last to speak on the threads, somethin' like "go away, we're closed"


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…The Boss saw an Entertainment Center that she likes….so…if & when the load of Ash planks arrives…that will be the next project on the to-build list…..need to go back to that store, with a tape measure, and the camera…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I believe Cricket is the last to speak on the threads, somethin like "go away, we re closed"
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Someone could start some contoversy, maybe discuss politics???

LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

> I believe Cricket is the last to speak on the threads, somethin like "go away, we re closed"
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Someone could start some contoversy, maybe discuss politics???
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Keep walking nothing to see here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry AJ, hope tomorrow is better. How's that baby doing?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, to all you automotive types. My car has been at the shop for about a week. We drove to a property that we were looking at. Car drove fine there. Got in the car to leave and it wouldn't start. Had to have it towed to shop. They found a blown fuse, but it still wouldn't start. He called today and wanted to know if I had another key for the car. The key I gave him wasn't a chip key and the car required one. So I took my wife's key to him and it started the car.

I have drove that car for 2 years with the key I gave him without issue. Why al of a sudden did it remember that it needed a chip key?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good question Monte. Unfortunately one I can't answer.


----------



## Festus56

I think Beka was the one who first had vehicle problems this time. After several others now Jamies car is headed for the shop next week. Brakes are making really bad noises.

Nice scrap wood box Monte.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ok, to all you automotive types. My car has been at the shop for about a week. We drove to a property that we were looking at. Car drove fine there. Got in the car to leave and it wouldn t start. Had to have it towed to shop. They found a blown fuse, but it still wouldn t start. He called today and wanted to know if I had another key for the car. The key I gave him wasn t a chip key and the car required one. So I took my wife s key to him and it started the car.
> 
> I have drove that car for 2 years with the key I gave him without issue. Why al of a sudden did it remember that it needed a chip key?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What kind of vehicle we speaking about? year , make and model?


----------



## mojapitt

2001 Monte Carlo


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, it could be that the battery in your key fob died, and wouldn't respond when the car's computer interrogated it.

Your wife's key fob started the car because the battery was fresher.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 2001 Monte Carlo
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That vehicle can have 3 systems for anti theft. Any chance you can take a picture of the key that works. I am looking for a code like PK3 etc etc on the working one. Will help identify what system you have.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Monte, it could be that the battery in your key fob died, and wouldn t respond when the car s computer interrogated it.
> 
> Your wife s key fob started the car because the battery was fresher.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


01 was a bit early for battery key fobs for GM. I am thinking the id chip died, got broken or the chip id got pushed off the list of accepted keys etc etc. Really depends on what type of key he had.


----------



## bandit571

My van has had "issues" all year long….including the transmitter in the "smart key" going bad….still s starts the van, though…...Fuel Pump and filter, tire issues, starter issues and solenoid unit for the transmission….radiator , and then the driver's window issue. But..hey…it is 13 years old, after all….240K miles?

Them "Nickle & Dimes" are getting rather expensive…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Them "Nickle & Dimes" are getting rather expensive…
> 
> - bandit571


It's all about the Benjiman's!!!

LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill she is doing good and gained weight last weigh in she put on 2 oz in 2 days. We have another weigh in this morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, my key has no chip, never has. But it worked for 2 years. Her key is the only one that had a chip.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte what ever the fuse was that blew could have reset the anti theft causing your key not to work.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I got a dressing down for 'starting another project' when the wife saw I'd started the slab 

I went out to the shop to do a few more things when we returned from buying a new washer (bleh) and ended up dumping the contents of the shop vac on the floor…bunch of silica dust from the concrete I'd swept up spilled out. got that cleaned up and decided I was done. Only two of the 4ft LEDs are up and they put out a tremendous amount of light.

Trying to get out of work early today so I can go get started in the shop…not sure how much insulation I'll get done since I was sweating so hard yesterday I had to stop so my safety gear could dry out. May just have to work on busting concrete.

Alright - time for breakfast!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had a 2000 Chevy Venture that was giving me a security message on the instrument cluster and the remote locks and sliding door wouldn't work anymore. Might be like Apple products with pre-programmed planned obsolescence, after a certain time or number of cycles it starts working intermittently, slows down or fails completely. I sold it for $1400 as is and a shop told me ~$900 for a new security module that to me simply wasn't worth it. It had PK3 stamped on the keys.


----------



## Gene01

Almost exactly ten years ago, due to an auto accident, my wife Phyl, had to have a knee replacement. Now, as she has aged, the other leg has gradually grown somewhat shorter. Consequently, her spine and hips have become misaligned, causing severe pain. At first, she thought it was sciatica but, as the pain grew constantly worse, she realized that wasn't the case. 
Yesterday, an MRI confirmed that she'll need specialized medical help. She has been referred to a specialist in Flagstaff, AZ. Coincidentally, she'll see the same guy who was on call and attended her the night of her accident. Appointment is next Friday. We're hoping further surgery isn't necessary. Poor gal has also had a shoulder replaced just 6 years ago. She's been cut on enough.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice 57° morning for us. Will warm up to the mid 70's later.

Earliest we can get the brakes done on the car is next Wed. Going to take Jamie to work today and not move the car any more than necessary.

Hope for the best Gene. Sounds like she has had more than her share.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill she is doing good and gained weight last weigh in she put on 2 oz in 2 days. We have another weigh in this morning.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Good to hear.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a rough stretch Gene. Hopefully the Doc can help her feel better without a knife.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going to Grants Farm this morning in St. Louis. Most importantly it's own by AB and there's free beer. There's also animals to see and you can feed goats, but that has kind of lost its appeal.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Feed the goats beer, it may be more entertaining for all ages. Better yet, beer & Viagra!


----------



## mojapitt

> Feed the goats beer, it may be more entertaining for all ages. Better yet, beer & Viagra!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Add video to that


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Most importantly it's own by AB and there's free beer….
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What time will you be picking me up???


----------



## Festus56

Would be more fun than fainting goats.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Randy, we're already here. Doesn't open til 9:30 so we are just standing. I'll send you a picture of my beer.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmmm…..There be a spammer on the loose…


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## DanKrager

Is that a before and after picture, Bill? I don't know nuffin' bout beer.

DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill today was a 2oz gain in 4 days. So the minimum gain that they want. Also looks like a fun time at the park.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Is that a before and after picture, Bill? I don t know nuffin bout beer.
> 
> DanK
> 
> - Dan Krager


One was Cindy's Shocktop and other was my Amberbock. Each person over 21 gets 2 a day.


----------



## Festus56

Sweet !! Amberbock is good stuff. Our choice to stock the beer fridge with.


----------



## bandit571

There is a place on the south end of town…called Fat Boy's…..Pizzas, Subs, and other goodies….IF you eat there long enough, you too will become a "Fat Boy".....but, they are VERY GOOD! And, they deliver!


----------



## bandit571

Trying to come up with a shopping list..for tomorrow morning…...crossing off things I already have too many of….

Leave here about…0800? Be parked and ready to walk around by …...0900? Maybe Lunch down there? Then back home before it hits the 90s? Not a lot of shade down there…and I am too old and fat to hop into the creek running through the park. Good shoes…Khaki pants ( no sunburnt legs?) A "Special" white T-shirt….and the Boonie hat…..maybe a walking stick? Debating on taking one of them big green Woodcraft shopping bags…

may get some Chocolate Chip Mint Ice Cream out of the freezer in a bit….and chill out…


----------



## diverlloyd

I have a breaker that keeps tripping. So I replaced it hopefully that is the issue.

Bandit take a umbrella for shade and if you come across a blade for a number 8 cheap keep me
In mind.


----------



## bandit571

Too many items on that circuit? Unplug one, and see…..


----------



## bandit571

Air-drying a bit….waiting on that before "Lights out"...

AJ: there is usually one vendor down there at the fest…that has a couple tables full of looose parts and such….I'll loook and see IF he has any loose plane irons…










2 years ago, he did have this one….for $110…...ouch.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to keep it from moving



















On a good note, Charles still has more clamps.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I'm to cheap to spend that much. The circuit doesn't have anything extra on it just the same stuff for the past 5 years. Granted it has almost the whole house on it, I need to rewire some stuff and add a couple new circuits.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit don't overheat!!

We are enroute to Delphos - I'm trying not to watch as the SO passes on back country roads.

Looks fun Bill!

Looks like I'll be installing insulation at night this next week with the temps going to be in the 90s.


----------



## Mean_Dean

It's OSU vs OSU today! The Beavers are gonna kick some Buckeye butt!


----------



## DonBroussard

> It s OSU vs OSU today! The Beavers are gonna kick some Buckeye butt!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'm watching that game now. Buckeyes are looking sharp so far.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> It s OSU vs OSU today! The Beavers are gonna kick some Buckeye butt!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> I'm watching that game now. Buckeyes are looking sharp so far.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Beave's are lulling them into a false sense of security….....!

Besides, apparently Buckeyes can't play in the rain-retreated to the locker room to stay dry…..!


----------



## rhybeka

Lol there's lightening so nobody is playing. I just want to get home to check my shop floor for water


----------



## mojapitt

> It s OSU vs OSU today! The Beavers are gonna kick some Buckeye butt!
> 
> - MeanDean
> 
> I'm watching that game now. Buckeyes are looking sharp so far.
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> Beave s are lulling them into a false sense of security….....!
> 
> Besides, apparently Buckeyes can t play in the rain-retreated to the locker room to stay dry…..!
> 
> - MeanDean


They are getting pretty lulled


----------



## bandit571

Had a couple sprinkles in West Liberty…









Most had things under tents…









I don't think he smokes a bowl….









Hmmm?









Bought a saw at this place…









Lathe & tools =$150…saw was also $150….didn't check the engine stand…









"Don't mess with my putt-putt…" 









$3 saw…









$1 drill, $10 Stanley No. 82….And a dollar for a water….









Plough planes, and molding planes….ploughs were $80….









Don't ask….









More "putt-putts"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks fun Bandit.


----------



## CFrye

That #82 is a handy tool, Bandit. 
Gene, hugs and prayers for Phyl!
AJ, good to hear the baby is growing. The other stuff sucks. 
Hoping for a dry report, Beka. 
Safe travels, Matt. 
Dean, are the Beavers in awe of that wet stuff falling from the sky?
Now it's raining here. Hmmm. Here is somewhere in Arkansas. We're on our way to see William and Lisa and the kids.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Dean, are the Beavers in awe of that wet stuff falling from the sky?
> 
> ...
> 
> - CFrye


Well, normally I'd say no!

But since it hasn't rained here in months, they probably didn't know what it was…....!

(If it were wildfire smoke, haze and ash, they'd definitely know what that was!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Beavers take Buckeye's "D" to the wood shed-laid 31 smackers on 'em!


----------



## bandit571

And got 77 laid on the Beavers by the Buckeyes "O".....


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of the other battalion chiefs asked me to build him a walnut sliding barn style door for his bedroom. It will be fun to build. It will have a lot of walnut in it. No matter how good of a discount I give my coworker, it will be an expensive door.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds great Bill


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill a lady from the tree service that cut the tree in my front yard down wanted a sliding barn door made. When I have her the price on the middle of the line hardware she didn't want the door anymore.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that's not cheap either. He already bought hardware and will be installing that himself.


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta use good hardware. That will be a heavy door.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I told him it was going to very heavy.

I have a red oak to cut down soon. It just died and is about 16" diameter. The best part about it is it has a 24" burl about 6 feet off the ground. It's on our land. My plan will be to put it on the mill and cut slices just off the burl until I get into the trunk. Then I will have 8' slabs with burl in the middle.


----------



## Festus56

> Beavers take Buckeye s "D" to the wood shed-laid 31 smackers on em!
> 
> - Mean_Dean





> And got 77 laid on the Beavers by the Buckeyes "O".....
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit is the new Paul Harvey with the "Rest of the Story"


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit looks like you had fun!

@Bill sounds…heavy 

Finished the main plot line of my game. Going to bed since family will be here tomorrow so I have to help clean and I was going to work on insulation before it warmed up again


----------



## bandit571

Saw Mill at the show wasn't running, today.

Must have been a good day….needed a nap after supper…
Those TALL chairs and the matching table?









$618 + tax..for the 3 pc set….a little bit rich, for me…..they were on SALE, though…Regular Price was over $800!!


----------



## mojapitt

That guy ain't making diddly for labor on those chairs and table. Materials and hardware eat at least half of that. Assuming he is using quality materials.


----------



## bandit571

Uses Clear Pine.

Another Vendor was selling Live Edge Benches…..Like you were making back home….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Twerps, and Perps…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning! Getting the propane tanks filled so we don't have issues cooking dinner tonight.

Family is due here by 2pm.

Hopefully I'll sleep better tonight than the last two nights previous.


----------



## Gene01

Lightning must have hit something important. We lost power for over 5 hours last night. Thankfully, we have a Generac. 
Internet was down quite a while, too. Likewise, the cell phones. Don't understand that. All's well this morning. 
All that sound and fury and we didn't get a drop of rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Got up at 0600 for a house fire in neighboring district. Stood and looked at it for 2 hours. Now it's coffee time.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Good morning. Got up at 0600 for a house fire in neighboring district. *Stood and looked at it for 2 hours.* Now it's coffee time.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ummm…. Ain't ya 'posed ta put the fire out???


----------



## bandit571

The Stanley No. 82 has been cleaned up…sharpening the blade is a "Work-in-Progress"

May work on the other two items…as the day goes along…..May not go back to the Fest….will see how the weather goes….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I just stood around. Others were putting the fire out. Very often when I go to a fire in another jurisdiction they don't have a job for me so I just watch. Same happens when other chiefs come to our fires.


----------



## bandit571

Stanley No. 82..










Has a 1907 patent date…









Sharpening..meh..









work-in-progress…
Went from this "thing" 









To this..









Seems to work best as a crosscut….
Leaves one more "treasure" to clean up….maybe after the shop cools off..


----------



## bandit571

Everybody out to Supper? Kind of quiet round here…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just ate supper. Something like you make. Some potatoes and sausage in a skillet, add a few eggs and spices and eat.
Brought the tractor to work with me to have someone at work weld in it. That was done yesterday. Today I checked the oil and noticed the fan belt was loose and needed to be replaced. O'reillys had that and it's been replaced. Happy to go home tomorrow and have my tractor fixed and minorly upgraded.
Tuesday I'll finish the bookcase project finally.
Wednesday is follow up with the oral surgeon. 
Thursday I'll go load up as many oak logs as I can carry.


----------



## bandit571

Had a "visitor" in the shop….









This is AFTER it was stomped on, BTW…..all I need is another damn spider bite..

The "Before" 









Handsome, ain't it?
And the "After" 









Put it back together….hmmm, checked the drill til..









So…NOW I have a pair of No. 945-8s…..might set one up a bit different than the other…

Saw vise came out…









Saw where this might help when sharpening a scraper blade….









Getting there..may take one more try? Had my cut-proofs on…









Don't need any slices on me…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning. Got up at 0600 for a house fire in neighboring district. *Stood and looked at it for 2 hours.* Now it's coffee time.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Ummm…. Ain t ya posed ta put the fire out???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Lol…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

OMG, eatin' more leftovers tonight… anybody want burgers and brats and dogs and tater salad and baked beans and cole slaw and CAKE??? We have 3 cakes…..


----------



## mojapitt

I don't have any cake


----------



## bandit571

Had French Toast & BACON for supper…..

Marty..all that will just make ya fat…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I could use a cake.


----------



## mojapitt

I can't decide if this box is turning out cool, or possibly the ugliest one I have ever made.



















Cathedral lid


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's got a lot going on. Lots of lines.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

For those that asked for cake.

NO cake people, you don't need it.

LOL


----------



## rhybeka

That's a lot of detail, Montie.

I just got into bed after a very long day. Dad, uncle, cousin all came and helped me start put siding on to the shop. We were able to finish all of the back, and most of the front. A tad concerned we don't have enough boards for both sides. Tomorrow will tell. I was also able to get the majority of the insulation in except for one corner. Going to go work on a Sea turtle puzzle on the iPad.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> For those that asked for cake.
> 
> NO cake people, you don t need it.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yes I do!

(German chocolate, with the coconut frosting-ummm!!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

> For those that asked for cake.
> 
> NO cake people, you don t need it.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Please….


----------



## mojapitt

> For those that asked for cake.
> 
> NO cake people, you don t need it.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Since when does "need" have anything to do with cake?


----------



## CFrye

William made pizzas for supper:









Great grand baby visit with PawPaw Jim!


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Box looks like it is from the Forbidden City….Maybe the Emporer's Lunch Box?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Currently 71° after a high of 80°. Was not any breeze so felt warmer than it really was.

That is a busy box. Nice but busy.

Good picture Candy. Not sure who is the happiest there.



> For those that asked for cake.
> 
> NO cake people, you don t need it.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Since when does "need" have anything to do with cake?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 I agree. Always a place in me for any kind of cake.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that box reminds me of Jabba the Hut…..


----------



## DanKrager

My first reaction to the box, Monte, was that would make a great pet urn. Place for a name plaque and it's all set… LOL!

Would it be big enough for a people urn?
DanK


----------



## diverlloyd

Roman ossuary for a wealthy individual. My first thoughts on it Monte it still looks very nice.


----------



## mojapitt

Easily big enough for people urn. Inside dimensions are 6×10x4, 240 cubic inches. Standard for people urns is 200 cubic inches.

It's also big enough for large dog or small horse. (Yes there are horse urns)

I think that is a good idea.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Me thinks Monte is having fun .
He does like router bits and we have a few here , lol .


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I can t decide if this box is turning out cool, or possibly the ugliest one I have ever made.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If you like it, or your customer likes it, then who is to say it's not a masterpiece? Take the work of Chester Cornett, for example. If I built this chair, the reaction would be swift and savage. But if you do a quick Google search, you'll see the consensus of the woodworking who's-who is that this is pure genius.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Patrick Leach's September tool list is out. I recommend you tool collectors have a drool-napkin handy.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Maybe I should get the shaper and power feed out , got a "few" cutters for that as well and let him get acquainted


----------



## Festus56

I was thinking an urn too. Would be fitting for that box.

You should build that chair Stumpy. I like it and my wife would have it full of books she is reading.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If you like it, or your customer likes it, then who is to say it s not a masterpiece? Take the work of Chester Cornett, for example. If I built this chair, the reaction would be swift and savage. But if you do a quick Google search, you ll see the consensus of the woodworking who s-who is that this is pure genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Genius to someone?? My first thought was who puts shelves on a rocking chair? People that enjoy earthquakes and the clean-up afterward? Maybe it was a sick joke on a daughter in law the guy did not like. Give it to her and let her kids drive her insane?

LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If you like it, or your customer likes it, then who is to say it s not a masterpiece? Take the work of Chester Cornett, for example. If I built this chair, the reaction would be swift and savage. But if you do a quick Google search, you ll see the consensus of the woodworking who s-who is that this is pure genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Genius to someone?? My first thought was who puts shelves on a rocking chair? People that enjoy earthquakes and the clean-up afterward? Maybe it was a sick joke on a daughter in law the guy did not like. Give it to her and let her kids drive her insane?
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I thought it was the inside of a out house. Perfect for storing extra materials.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not a "who's who" in woodworking. So I can safely say that I am not seeing its beauty in any way.


----------



## mojapitt

> Patrick Leach s September tool list is out. I recommend you tool collectors have a drool-napkin handy.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Thank God I am not a hand tooler. You could go broke with that list quickly.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't mind the idea of shelves on a rocking chair. I just think it is way overbuilt. The same folks who go on and on about the need to taper legs, eliminate stretchers and carve seats to "lighten" the look of a chair, are now praising this one, which breaks all of their most sacred rules of design. To me, this thing is massive and awkward from its giant slabs to its quad sleigh runners and a spiked parapet to keep the pigeons off. But who am I to say it's ugly? It's in a museum and several fawning articles about good design, so maybe I'm the crazy one.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, good thing I already have those things….

Brunch was the pills. Lunch was a sammich….too hot to go back to the Tractor Fest….


----------



## Gene01

Old Chester made some nice chairs. IIRC, this monstrosity was a tongue in cheek build, presented to some author who wrote a book about him. I think the guy wrote to Chester and ordered a slat back rocker. Again IIRC, Chester wasn't too literate, either. 
His is an interesting story.


----------



## bandit571

> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If you like it, or your customer likes it, then who is to say it s not a masterpiece? Take the work of Chester Cornett, for example. If I built this chair, the reaction would be swift and savage. But if you do a quick Google search, you ll see the consensus of the woodworking who s-who is that this is pure genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Genius to someone?? My first thought was who puts shelves on a rocking chair? People that enjoy earthquakes and the clean-up afterward? Maybe it was a sick joke on a daughter in law the guy did not like. Give it to her and let her kids drive her insane?
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I thought it was the inside of a out house. Perfect for storing extra materials.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Looks like someone made from a wine barrel?


----------



## bandit571

Little step stool has a new home…sitting under Pastor's Bible at the church…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'd like to become a famous furniture designer just to mess with the woodworking intelligentsia. I'd make a highboy with toilet seats all over it and laugh at the folks who debate the deep meaning of every curve and hinge.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy will appreciate this, this sign is for a department at the hospital.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I don't know if you heard from Cricket, but she wants you to start a new thread.


----------



## bandit571

Well, here is something…..The Boss has seen an Entertainment Center she likes…even has a place for those electric "fireplace" inserts…..at BigLots ( OddLots)

Looks like weather drift wood….but is the usual "Flat Pack" stuff…..thinking I could use that as a "pattern" but use Ash? First, need to get the supply of Ash…....


----------



## mojapitt

Something about us getting too big. But that could be a fat joke also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam is officially moved into his basement room. I finished the corner where his bed goes. Now the boys should go to sleep quicker since they can't constantly talk to each other. I will not be building a bookcase rocker anytime soon. Seems like some vigorous rocking could bring books crashing down on your head.


----------



## Festus56

Yes I do not think one would want to rock much, just be able to adjust the angle of the seating position.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, I don t know if you heard from Cricket, but she wants you to start a new thread.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's strange. We seem to be getting split at shorter intervals. 
-1st split was after 67K comments
-2nd split was after 52K
-3rd split was after 25K
-Now we only have 20K

If 20K is messing up the site, why were we able to go so long with the larger threads?

I suppose this is why I don't run an internet forum.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I think it more for the ease of not having to go through so much to delete spam.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like we got too big for our britches again! Time to split this thread again.

*HERE WE GO- Everybody please leave your first comment on the new PART 5!*


----------



## DIYaholic

I wonder who will get the last post here???


----------



## mojapitt

Nice try Randy


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you know how long Randy procrastinated to get that.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Is there a new thread?

(You know how out of the loop I am these days…...!)


----------



## diverlloyd

> Looks like we got too big for our britches again! Time to split this thread again.
> 
> *HERE WE GO- Everybody please leave your first comment on the new PART 5!*
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Dean


----------



## bandit571

See ya on the "Far Side"


----------



## Mean_Dean

> See ya on the "Far Side"
> 
> - bandit571


I don't wanna go….... This is my warm and fuzzy place!


----------



## mojapitt

We need you on the other side Dean.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Not trying to ruin the fun over who gets to leave the last comment, but I want the new link to appear at or near the bottom of this thread:

Looks like we got too big for our britches again! Time to split this thread for the 5th time.

HERE WE GO- Everybody please leave your first comment on the new PART 5!


----------



## Cricket

Closed for part 5.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/288049


----------

